# Shopping your own wardrobe and/or really sticking to a budget?



## Marylin

Hello Ladies, after I read a lot of stories about women who managed or tried to manage not to shop for a certain period of time, I was wondering if any of you guys have done it as well or would be interested to? I'm not sure if I could, but it would be worth the effort, coming up with a lot of different looks out of my own wardrobe and setting up a budget and sticking to it, which I have never tried before... Wouldn't it be fun to try it out? I would love to see your pics with different outfits made with items you already own. Hear about your ideas and sometimes your struggles to keep it chic and comfortable without adding anything to your closet. Also, I would like to know how you go after clothes, bags, shoes you REALLY want, while living on a budget. - if there already is a thread like this, please let me know. If not, care to join this one?


----------



## Marylin

I'll start with what I'm wearing - which is totally boring.. Just a Saturday afternoon at home doing laundry.


----------



## astromantic

I've been practicing the "stick to budget" for about three years now. It happened after one year I decided I spent way too much and way too much time shopping (I moved downtown and had access to really great shops). After reviewing my expenses for the year I said no more, I had to get things under control. The first year I slashed my budget by 50% and came pretty close. Spent about 65% of the previous year. In 2014 I was pregnant so a good chunk of my small budget went to maternity clothes but I still picked up things here and there to keep me motivated to get back to pre pregnancy shape. It's been almost five months since my son was born, I fit in 95% of my wardrobe so my 2014 purchases was not a waste! Currently my 2015 budget is $800 for the year. That includes bags! I've gotten to the point where i don't really need anymore bags to my collection so I'm not too concerned. I'm still learning to use the style book app. It's pretty neat! I like being able to see everything I own right in front of me and it reminds me I can pull clothes together in different combinations!


----------



## Marylin

Wow that's cool! Fitting into your old clothes after just 5 months. Congratulations and of course also to having a baby! 800 $ doesn't seem like much. I also use the style book app - thanks to Mimmy and friends here on TPF. Haven't documented everything, but will try to do so. I would love to see how you wear your outfits and how you dress on a budget! Thank you!


----------



## astromantic

It will be tough. I've never gone below $1 grand before. That's part of the challenge. If I don't manage it this year I'll attempt it again next year. My wardrobe is at the point where I'm either replacing or upgrading to nicer fabrics. I try to avoid polyester and look for more natural fabrics, the brand doesn't really sway my buying decisions. It also helps that I know simple tailoring skills. Don't have much time to do it now since I have a small child to watch but knowing how to sew is useful! So far this is the only outfit I've pulled together using the app. I haven't done much else.


----------



## Marylin

Great pictures, great look I'd say. How do you manage to keep the pants clean? small kids, you know...


----------



## astromantic

While I own everything in the picture I posted I haven't worn them together yet. I'm using the stylebook app to try out new outfits. My son isn't crawling yet so he can't get into too much dirt. My white jeans may have to be put away for a few years once he starts moving  that's why I'm considering getting grey jeans, they may cover stains better. Or red... I've been slow to adapt to coloured denim.


----------



## goyardlove

My new year's resolution was to only buy 5 items a season, so I really have to work with what I have. I really tried to avoid the sales, but I've already bought 5 items 

What's helping me now is googling "capsule wardrobe" and seeing how other people work with what they have, and trying to create a foundation of good quality, basic peices so I don't run out of ideas.


----------



## goyardlove

Marylin said:


> I'll start with what I'm wearing - which is totally boring.. Just a Saturday afternoon at home doing laundry.


What app are you using here?


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> While I own everything in the picture I posted I haven't worn them together yet. I'm using the stylebook app to try out new outfits. My son isn't crawling yet so he can't get into too much dirt. My white jeans may have to be put away for a few years once he starts moving  that's why I'm considering getting grey jeans, they may cover stains better. Or red... I've been slow to adapt to coloured denim.



Same here. I bought so many red and blue and green trousers, even yellow ones a few years ago and I hardly ever wear them. My butt and thighs are quite heavy, so I always go back to my trusted well fitting blue jeans and the comfortable black Ann Taylor trousers I picked up in the States 3 years ago. But I do play with my colored pants and sometimes even wear them. Like in this outfit:


----------



## Marylin

goyardlove said:


> My new year's resolution was to only buy 5 items a season, so I really have to work with what I have. I really tried to avoid the sales, but I've already bought 5 items
> 
> What's helping me now is googling "capsule wardrobe" and seeing how other people work with what they have, and trying to create a foundation of good quality, basic peices so I don't run out of ideas.



Hi goyardlove, 5 items sounds really ambitious to me. Does that include shoes? How did you come up with the number? I like your research idea with the capsule wardrobe. Btw I'm using the style book app. Mimmy and bakeacookie in this forum inspired me and their threads are really a lot of fun.


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> Same here. I bought so many red and blue and green trousers, even yellow ones a few years ago and I hardly ever wear them. My butt and thighs are quite heavy, so I always go back to my trusted well fitting blue jeans and the comfortable black Ann Taylor trousers I picked up in the States 3 years ago. But I do play with my colored pants and sometimes even wear them. Like in this outfit:



Can't go wrong with red and gray, red and black, red and camel, etc.! I remember when colored denim first showed up in stores 5 years ago and I said to myself it wouldn't last... I was wrong, ha! I have a pair of green trousers that I bought on a whim but don't wear much. I should try to make some outfits with it. If you wear longer, flowy tops, that might help with the silhouette of the colored bottoms (I assume they are slim fitting?). Although yellow is tricky...I like yellow as a top but not so much a bottom.


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Can't go wrong with red and gray, red and black, red and camel, etc.! I remember when colored denim first showed up in stores 5 years ago and I said to myself it wouldn't last... I was wrong, ha! I have a pair of green trousers that I bought on a whim but don't wear much. I should try to make some outfits with it. If you wear longer, flowy tops, that might help with the silhouette of the colored bottoms (I assume they are slim fitting?). Although yellow is tricky...I like yellow as a top but not so much a bottom.



This is another look I put together, inspired by Wendy's look book. She's so adorable. Haven't tried it out. I can't quite see myself wearing a huge warm shawl on top and little heels on the bottom... But you're right, you can't go wrong with red and black


----------



## goyardlove

Marylin said:


> Hi goyardlove, 5 items sounds really ambitious to me. Does that include shoes? How did you come up with the number? I like your research idea with the capsule wardrobe. Btw I'm using the style book app. Mimmy and bakeacookie in this forum inspired me and their threads are really a lot of fun.


5 items was very ambitious haha! I'm probably going to be more lenient with myself and maybe increase it to 10 items? And yes, I've been including shoes so far (I only bought one pair, though).


----------



## goyardlove

I also try and stick within a colour palette, but that's just more true to my style. I've never really been crazy about prints or bright colours, apart from red I guess. And I only buy things when I really, _really_ want them. No when "I may as well".


----------



## Myrkur

As we've just bought a house and have lots of travel plans for this year, we are also saving up money, so mostly shopping from my own wardrobe! But it's ok. I actually wear basics all the time and I have very good ones from Petit Bateau that last for years. And I complete the outfits with my Chanel bags or shoes or a belt, so the outfit won't be boring. Plus, personally I think less is more.


----------



## Princess Pink

Haven't seen anything around online or in store that takes my fancy as yet so the last few weeks have been shopping in my closet - and it feels good  I really have some nice things that had never seen the light of day - and enjoying getting them out and putting outfits together.

I do though have a couple (a few) items in my Shopbop wishlist which I'm waiting to go on sale - have been very tempted to pull the trigger numerous times but am really holding out......


----------



## Marylin

goyardlove said:


> I also try and stick within a colour palette, but that's just more true to my style. I've never really been crazy about prints or bright colours, apart from red I guess. And I only buy things when I really, _really_ want them. No when "I may as well".



That shows a lot of discipline. I'm not sure if I can do it. I haven't bought anything this year, but we're only one month into it, right?


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> As we've just bought a house and have lots of travel plans for this year, we are also saving up money, so mostly shopping from my own wardrobe! But it's ok. I actually wear basics all the time and I have very good ones from Petit Bateau that last for years. And I complete the outfits with my Chanel bags or shoes or a belt, so the outfit won't be boring. Plus, personally I think less is more.



I can totally relate - not just because I also love Petit Bateau! Having a new house for me meant I was constantly shopping for furniture and drapes and towels and it kind of took out the pressure for buying clothes... But then I also sometimes thought, heck, what about me?


----------



## Marylin

Princess Pink said:


> Haven't seen anything around online or in store that takes my fancy as yet so the last few weeks have been shopping in my closet - and it feels good  I really have some nice things that had never seen the light of day - and enjoying getting them out and putting outfits together.
> 
> I do though have a couple (a few) items in my Shopbop wishlist which I'm waiting to go on sale - have been very tempted to pull the trigger numerous times but am really holding out......



Wow, it must be tough, being so close and yet so far from all the things you would like to have. What do you do, if they don't go on sale? I love the idea of taking the opportunity to wear the clothes that were just waiting in my closet, but everytime I try that, something is missing. Do you also use an app? Or are you styling your outfits the old fashioned way by just trying everything out?


----------



## lilpursekitty

I am attempting a one-year no buy for clothing/shoes/handbags, so I guess I am part of this group!  I started it technically mid-December and am still on track.  The clothing part has actually been really easy because my wardrobe is packed and I am trying to lose weight anyway.  I have lots of clothing that is a bit too small for me.  So as I manage more success in weight loss, I get "new" items by default.  The only exception that I plan to make is for bras if I do manage to lose quite a bit of weight.


----------



## Marylin

lilpursekitty said:


> I am attempting a one-year no buy for clothing/shoes/handbags, so I guess I am part of this group!  I started it technically mid-December and am still on track.  The clothing part has actually been really easy because my wardrobe is packed and I am trying to lose weight anyway.  I have lots of clothing that is a bit too small for me.  So as I manage more success in weight loss, I get "new" items by default.  The only exception that I plan to make is for bras if I do manage to lose quite a bit of weight.



Very smart! And also I nice incentive to loose weight if it means you have a whole new closet with pretty things. I should probably do the same... Any outfits you would like to post?


----------



## Marylin

This is what I wore today. Very boring... (It's really all black, the colors in the pictures are a bit off) I was thinking of wearing a black wool pencil skirt that I haven't worn for ages, but then I went back into my black pants comfort zone. I really should try to push the limits a bit. Well, my limits.


----------



## lilpursekitty

Marylin said:


> Very smart! And also I nice incentive to loose weight if it means you have a whole new closet with pretty things. I should probably do the same... Any outfits you would like to post?



Hi, I will try to get my Stylebook in order so that I can post some outfit pics.  Ideally, I'd like to lose a LOT of weight (like 70 - 80 pounds), so there will be a lot of turnover in my wardrobe I hope!  Right now it really doesn't feel like a sacrifice for that reason.  I've lost 10 pounds so far.

I like your outfit for today!  It's monochromatic and very chic.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I love this, but I admit I am HORRIBLE at not buying. Pretty sure my purchase rate is like 1x/week! I have basically everything I NEED, but I find it so hard to not look (especially with online shopping) and I can't get myself to pass up any deal. 

But I'm totally for it! Allow myself a budget per month. Now to STICK to it...


----------



## Spicy_K

I've really restricted my shopping this winter and to my surprise I haven't really repeated many outfits! Goes to show I really do have more than enough to wear. I even have jackets I've hardly worn because it has been unusually warm in Southern California.
I was able to score really nice wool and cashmere sweaters and new jeans from my previous fashion job and sample sales, and they are still in good condition after 2-3 years.

I try to shop my own wardrobe, but I am also not very attached to clothes I don't feel "attractive" in. I pretty much sold/donated most of my cheap Forever 21 and H&M sweaters because they really lost their appeal and don't look as nice. Feels good to get rid of clothes as well. I try to evolve and also streamline my style. Sometimes I do feel a little boring when I see girls in cute trendy outfits, but I know trendy doesn't suit me. I'm more of a skinny jeans, biker boots, and slouchy sweater type of gal. 

One thing I cannot resist is shoes! I think that is the best way to remain "current" and update my style without overhauling my entire wardrobe. I am very sensible when it comes to shoes. I don't splurge on Louboutins or heels I never wear, but I cannot resist a great boot. Rag & Bone, Frye, and Madewell are my go to brands for shoes. I also love Alexander Wang bags. They are a great way to add some edge to a simple wardrobe.

I'm seriously itching for some new booties for Spring! I find Pinterest also a good source for style inspiration. Sometimes I just want to wear my Converse, and so many cute outfits come up! I will try that Style app, and I will be very surprised if I haven't already tried some of the outfits it recommends!


----------



## Marylin

lilpursekitty said:


> Hi, I will try to get my Stylebook in order so that I can post some outfit pics.  Ideally, I'd like to lose a LOT of weight (like 70 - 80 pounds), so there will be a lot of turnover in my wardrobe I hope!  Right now it really doesn't feel like a sacrifice for that reason.  I've lost 10 pounds so far.
> 
> I like your outfit for today!  It's monochromatic and very chic.



Thank you.

10 pounds, wow! Looks like you really have a goal! Can't wait to see some of your outfits!


----------



## Marylin

Spicy_K said:


> Sometimes I do feel a little boring when I see girls in cute trendy outfits, but I know trendy doesn't suit me. !



Me too! Very often when I buy cute things or trendy skirts or pants they just sit in my closet. I haven't even found my style, I think. And I can't bring myself to give or throw them away. I agree, it does feel good to only have things in your closet you wear and love, I just never reach that state. So, how can I keep to a budget, if I feel like I have nothing to wear?


----------



## Marylin

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I love this, but I admit I am HORRIBLE at not buying. Pretty sure my purchase rate is like 1x/week! I have basically everything I NEED, but I find it so hard to not look (especially with online shopping) and I can't get myself to pass up any deal.
> 
> But I'm totally for it! Allow myself a budget per month. Now to STICK to it...



So what's the budget, if you don't mind I ask, and HOW do you stick to it? You can tell, I'm in desperate need for a role model....


----------



## Princess Pink

Marylin said:


> Wow, it must be tough, being so close and yet so far from all the things you would like to have. What do you do, if they don't go on sale? I love the idea of taking the opportunity to wear the clothes that were just waiting in my closet, but everytime I try that, something is missing. Do you also use an app? Or are you styling your outfits the old fashioned way by just trying everything out?



No, I don't use an app (at the moment but would like to) - just going down the old-fashioned route of getting things out and trying them together, adding a necklace, changing it for another one, that sort of thing - I do get loads of inspiration from the internet - for example I  saw a blogger wearing a pleated midi skirt styled nicely and I remembered that I had the same style but never worn, thanks to this idea, have worn my skirt now 3 times in 10 days  when it's sat in the closet for probably 5 months......I also google things like (example) 'what colours to wear with grey' and gives me some inspiration and generally I can find something very similar that I have already.


----------



## goyardlove

lilpursekitty said:


> I am attempting a one-year no buy for clothing/shoes/handbags, so I guess I am part of this group!  I started it technically mid-December and am still on track.  The clothing part has actually been really easy because my wardrobe is packed and I am trying to lose weight anyway.  I have lots of clothing that is a bit too small for me.  So as I manage more success in weight loss, I get "new" items by default.  The only exception that I plan to make is for bras if I do manage to lose quite a bit of weight.


Please let us know how it goes! I admire your confidence haha


----------



## luv2run41

[


----------



## Marylin

Princess Pink said:


> No, I don't use an app (at the moment but would like to) - just going down the old-fashioned route of getting things out and trying them together, adding a necklace, changing it for another one, that sort of thing - I do get loads of inspiration from the internet - for example I  saw a blogger wearing a pleated midi skirt styled nicely and I remembered that I had the same style but never worn, thanks to this idea, have worn my skirt now 3 times in 10 days  when it's sat in the closet for probably 5 months......I also google things like (example) 'what colours to wear with grey' and gives me some inspiration and generally I can find something very similar that I have already.



Smart girl! I've never thought of googling a color example! Still so much to learn...


----------



## Marylin

It is very cold where I live and we have tons of snow. So I was bundled up today. In black, again. Put on the blue cuffs, at least.


----------



## absolutpink

I also bought a house this year (moved last week!) and have really blown my budget on the past few months on furtniture, decor, drapes, etc. and have pushed clothes shopping to the side. I also have a lot of travel plans this year so I need to cut spending in other areas, and realistically, that should be on shopping. I say this while I'm sipping on a latte though...

For the past few months I have been looking online for inspiration for how to use what I have in different ways. Sweaters that I would normally wear with pants, I've been trying with skirts, etc, or mixing different colours to make it feel like I have a new outfit. I'm going to look into getting a style app.


----------



## Marylin

absolutpink said:


> I also bought a house this year (moved last week!) and have really blown my budget on the past few months on furtniture, decor, drapes, etc. and have pushed clothes shopping to the side. I also have a lot of travel plans this year so I need to cut spending in other areas, and realistically, that should be on shopping. I say this while I'm sipping on a latte though...
> 
> For the past few months I have been looking online for inspiration for how to use what I have in different ways. Sweaters that I would normally wear with pants, I've been trying with skirts, etc, or mixing different colours to make it feel like I have a new outfit. I'm going to look into getting a style app.



The style book app mostly helped me see how much I actually own.  I haven't even taken pictures of any of my summer clothes yet, except for shirts and blouses I wear all year long. And my jacket section already is 5 or 6 rows in the app. Now I know why my closet is bursting! So the app MIGHT stop me from buying another leather jacket or black winter coat. I'm sure there are tons of apps out there, I just started with this one because of Mimmy's thread, which I like a lot.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Marylin said:


> So what's the budget, if you don't mind I ask, and HOW do you stick to it? You can tell, I'm in desperate need for a role model....



I wish I had the answers! I think my monthly budget should maybe be $100 max? I'm honestly not sure what's a realistic budget for me. I know quitting cold turkey probably will fail, so I think I need to set a small allowance. The problem is, I have expensive tastes and I love online shopping and deals. So $100 might get me one thing, if that, or maybe two, depending on the items.

I think the way to stick to it is changing your mindset, which is difficult to do. It goes to appreciating what you already have and working with your current wardrobe to find new ways to put together outfits. I try to change, but then I see something that I want and it's so hard! Like "oh, I need more day dresses for summer and this one is perfect!" I try to rationalize it in my mind. I hear people with less are usually more creative with their looks. I'm trying to change my perspective to see that I have a lot, and not focus on the things I don't have (or need).


----------



## Spicy_K

Marylin said:


> Me too! Very often when I buy cute things or trendy skirts or pants they just sit in my closet. I haven't even found my style, I think. And I can't bring myself to give or throw them away. I agree, it does feel good to only have things in your closet you wear and love, I just never reach that state. So, how can I keep to a budget, if I feel like I have nothing to wear?



Pinterest is a great source for outfit ideas! I've also really been into dainty jewelry to spice up my pretty simple wardrobe. How about stacking and layering some rings that you own? How about an old watch you don't wear anymore? Painting your nails a fun color? I see girls that look great with simple jeans and tees, but their hair is done with beach waves or curls. Or they have lipstick on. I think those little finishing touches really makes people look more put together!

If you feel like you have nothing to wear, maybe you just need some basic layering pieces to wear with your existing wardrobe? I live for good basic tees and tanks. They are my staples! Try purchasing some basics on a budget! They really help tie everything together. A good black tank, a drapey white tee, even a basic striped tank is a workhorse in my wardrobe. All those things can be bought really inexpensively.


----------



## Marylin

Spicy_K said:


> If you feel like you have nothing to wear, maybe you just need some basic layering pieces to wear with your existing wardrobe? I live for good basic tees and tanks. They are my staples! Try purchasing some basics on a budget! They really help tie everything together. A good black tank, a drapey white tee, even a basic striped tank is a workhorse in my wardrobe. All those things can be bought really inexpensively.



I do have lot of basics, maybe too basic. It feels more like there's nothing exciting to go with them. Sometimes I buy clothes that are pretty, but just not made for me, sometimes they get boring too quickly. And sometimes it's just that I'm afraid of people commenting on what I wear, so I fall back into old habits.


----------



## Marylin

Another cold day. My black pants only got one nights rest. I like the sweater and scarf, because the material is so soft, but the sweater feels a bit short on me, that's why I wear something underneath. I think the cropped look just isn't for me.


----------



## TJNEscada

Well, I am one month and 3 days in of my self imposed shop my closet year!  So far so good!  Getting my year end statement from Chase Visa was the kicker - too much frivolous spending on clothes and shoes.  Had to stop....  boy, but it's HARD!  I unsubscribed from all email/sale alerts, cleaned out my closet, and have sworn off my fave sites (Neiman's, Therealreal, Valentino and Saks -- I'm a big luxury shopper).  I still like to take a peek at the sites, but if I put something in my cart I take a few hours and think... do I really need the item?  The answer is a great big NO!   I have reorganized my closet for the enth time and if I am honest with myself the only thing I may need this year is a few black tshirts and some undies.   Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> Well, I am one month and 3 days in of my self imposed shop my closet year!  So far so good!  Getting my year end statement from Chase Visa was the kicker - too much frivolous spending on clothes and shoes.  Had to stop....  boy, but it's HARD!  I unsubscribed from all email/sale alerts, cleaned out my closet, and have sworn off my fave sites (Neiman's, Therealreal, Valentino and Saks -- I'm a big luxury shopper).  I still like to take a peek at the sites, but if I put something in my cart I take a few hours and think... do I really need the item?  The answer is a great big NO!   I have reorganized my closet for the enth time and if I am honest with myself the only thing I may need this year is a few black tshirts and some undies.   Wish me luck!!!



I'm impressed! Does that mean no shopping at all? Nothing? For one whole year? - How did you reorganize your closet? I'd love to see some outfits!


----------



## friday13bride

I'm actually doing a 30 day/ 30 outfits  all shopping my closet self imposed challenge... No repeat outfits. I post my ootd on my FB page everyday if any one wants to follow along... Fromstilettostotheplayground
I'm on day 15.. Been a fun challenge so far!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I can totally relate - not just because I also love Petit Bateau! Having a new house for me meant I was constantly shopping for furniture and drapes and towels and it kind of took out the pressure for buying clothes... But then I also sometimes thought, heck, what about me?




Petit Bateau is a really great basic brand huh!! &#128516;  I personally don't shop much anymore because since I moved I didn't feel the need to get much stuff and have many things around the house, it will just make a mess and make things chaotic. I never had that need strongly before though, just now I really stick to basics only and just a few items to spice things up. It's easier getting dressed in the morning too! 

I think the most important thing about the not so basic things that you buy, is that they should be still basic and timeless enough to go with everything. 

I'm currently busy selling things I havent worn or used ever since I moved. There are a few things I would still like to purchase to complete the wardrobe, but I want to sell things first before I start buying those things.


----------



## TJNEscada

Marylin said:


> I'm impressed! Does that mean no shopping at all? Nothing? For one whole year? - How did you reorganize your closet? I'd love to see some outfits!



I don't have time to post outfits but here's my closet -- it's a long and skinny closet (15 ft long - custom built in an old house!) .  I put like items together:  coats, leathers, jeans, ponchos, tshirts, silk tops, party tops, dress pants, skirts, dresses.  I have few bags at the far ends that contain black tie, party dresses, etc that aren't worn much.  Shoes are all on the shelf at one end with a step stool to get them.  Purses are all on the shelf at the other end.  I do have boxed boots on the floor and some of my Rockstuds and other shoes that come in a bigger box.  I won't even tell you how many drawers of sweaters I have, it's shameful consumerism at its finest!!


----------



## Spicy_K

So I tried to break my own challenge tonight! I went to a few stores after work today. I have a birthday coming up, so I was craving a new top or dress. Stores were a disappointment! Things really ill fitting, overly trendy, cheap looking, or very missy and boring. I spent over 2 hours and left with nothing. 

Even if you are planning to shop, there isn't much good out there! 

I will definitely be shopping my own wardrobe for my birthday. Use one of my old Helmut Lang skirts, leather jacket, heels, and some lipstick and I'll be good.


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> I don't have time to post outfits but here's my closet -- it's a long and skinny closet (15 ft long - custom built in an old house!) .  I put like items together:  coats, leathers, jeans, ponchos, tshirts, silk tops, party tops, dress pants, skirts, dresses.  I have few bags at the far ends that contain black tie, party dresses, etc that aren't worn much.  Shoes are all on the shelf at one end with a step stool to get them.  Purses are all on the shelf at the other end.  I do have boxed boots on the floor and some of my Rockstuds and other shoes that come in a bigger box.  I won't even tell you how many drawers of sweaters I have, it's shameful consumerism at its finest!!



Wow! what a collection! I'm thoroughly impressed. All those Manolo Blahnik boxes!! How do you keep track? How do you know which bag's in which dustbag? - If I had your wardrobe I wouldn't need to go shopping ever again  but the grass is always greener on the other side, right? Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Marylin

Spicy_K said:


> So I tried to break my own challenge tonight! I went to a few stores after work today. I have a birthday coming up, so I was craving a new top or dress. Stores were a disappointment! Things really ill fitting, overly trendy, cheap looking, or very missy and boring. I spent over 2 hours and left with nothing.
> 
> Even if you are planning to shop, there isn't much good out there!
> 
> I will definitely be shopping my own wardrobe for my birthday. Use one of my old Helmut Lang skirts, leather jacket, heels, and some lipstick and I'll be good.



Weird that there's nothing out there. Maybe you're becoming really picky, which is a good thing! Rather wear the beautiful things you already own than something new that doesn't make you happy. Would love to see what you will be wearing for your birthday. It's superstitious to wish a happy birthday in advance  where I come from, but I can say: all the best for your upcoming celebration! artyhat:


----------



## astromantic

Spicy_K said:


> So I tried to break my own challenge tonight! I went to a few stores after work today. I have a birthday coming up, so I was craving a new top or dress. Stores were a disappointment! Things really ill fitting, overly trendy, cheap looking, or very missy and boring. I spent over 2 hours and left with nothing.
> 
> Even if you are planning to shop, there isn't much good out there!
> .




I hear this time of year isn't great for shopping unless you are looking to score some clearance deals. Shops are trying to thin out their winter/autumn inventory and the new spring stuff doesn't hit stores until March.


----------



## TJNEscada

Spicy_K said:


> So I tried to break my own challenge tonight! I went to a few stores after work today. I have a birthday coming up, so I was craving a new top or dress. Stores were a disappointment! Things really ill fitting, overly trendy, cheap looking, or very missy and boring. I spent over 2 hours and left with nothing.
> 
> Even if you are planning to shop, there isn't much good out there!
> 
> I will definitely be shopping my own wardrobe for my birthday. Use one of my old Helmut Lang skirts, leather jacket, heels, and some lipstick and I'll be good.



Indeed, I notice this also...lots of things that are badly made and just don't fit (without a lot of alterations).   I think your closet outfit - Helmut Lang yes!! -- sounds like a good plan and you will look fantastic!


----------



## TJNEscada

Marylin said:


> Wow! what a collection! I'm thoroughly impressed. All those Manolo Blahnik boxes!! How do you keep track? How do you know which bag's in which dustbag? - If I had your wardrobe I wouldn't need to go shopping ever again  but the grass is always greener on the other side, right? Thank you so much for sharing!!!



Oh thank you Marilyn   you are so nice!  So I write on all those shoe boxes what's inside to save time, and the stacks are all like items -- black heels, sandals, flat sandals, etc.    For my purses Dior is on the right, Prada in the middle and MiuMiu on the end.  In the shoe holder at the far left (which I use for smaller bags) I keep my Valentino bags and a few misc brands.  Most of the dustbags have the designer name so I know what's what.  In hindsight, I think my shopping habit really got rolling years ago -- I worked retail part time in high school and then through college and grad school.  Buying all the time.  I've just kept on going! I have more stuff than I even have time to wear and I work in tech where people don't really dress up so it's gotta stop!  I just want to be mindful.  Not to mention the time I will save with the whole surf the web/buy/return cycle.  Great to vent in this thread and get the support and gentle reminder to curtail this bad and expensive habit!!


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> Oh thank you Marilyn   you are so nice!  So I write on all those shoe boxes what's inside to save time, and the stacks are all like items -- black heels, sandals, flat sandals, etc.    For my purses Dior is on the right, Prada in the middle and MiuMiu on the end.  In the shoe holder at the far left (which I use for smaller bags) I keep my Valentino bags and a few misc brands.  Most of the dustbags have the designer name so I know what's what.  In hindsight, I think my shopping habit really got rolling years ago -- I worked retail part time in high school and then through college and grad school.  Buying all the time.  I've just kept on going! I have more stuff than I even have time to wear and I work in tech where people don't really dress up so it's gotta stop!  I just want to be mindful.  Not to mention the time I will save with the whole surf the web/buy/return cycle.  Great to vent in this thread and get the support and gentle reminder to curtail this bad and expensive habit!!



You are a very organized person, my oh my. I personally find it very hard to pull out anything that's not ready to be worn. If it's not on display I forget about it (that's why the style book app is quite useful to me). And I don't even own as much as you, bags and shoes I mean. I also work in a job were people don't dress up a lot, but I do wear my heels a lot. I'm the only one on my floor, though...  So sometimes it feels weird to dress up, but why have all the things I have, if I can't wear them? When do you wear yours? My colleagues would just laugh at me if I wore Valentinos - even if I had any....


----------



## Marylin

Still cold here. It felt like a black and white day.


----------



## TJNEscada

Marylin said:


> Still cold here. It felt like a black and white day.



That is such a cute outfit!  I LOVE vintage rock t shirts


----------



## TJNEscada

Marylin said:


> You are a very organized person, my oh my. I personally find it very hard to pull out anything that's not ready to be worn. If it's not on display I forget about it (that's why the style book app is quite useful to me). And I don't even own as much as you, bags and shoes I mean. I also work in a job were people don't dress up a lot, but I do wear my heels a lot. I'm the only one on my floor, though...  So sometimes it feels weird to dress up, but why have all the things I have, if I can't wear them? When do you wear yours? My colleagues would just laugh at me if I wore Valentinos - even if I had any....



I do tend to forget about the stuff at the far reaches of my closet...and go for a lot of the same pieces repeatedly (I love black trousers and have about 10 pair - I just can't break the habit of wearing them - they are chic, comfy, always make me feel pulled together...)   I too love wearing my heels (even though I am nearly 5 ft 10 barefoot!) and wear them often.  I do agree, why have this stuff if you aren't enjoying it!?   Funny enough the dept I am in at work is one of the few pockets of the company that dresses up (it's mostly women perhaps that is why!).  2 of the gals I work with are big shoe lovers and we are always showing the love for our Valentino, Diors, Louboutins etc.  However when I go to visit Engineering etc. I often feel a bit flashy, but shoot, who cares!  If they want to wear mom jeans that's up to them


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> That is such a cute outfit!  I LOVE vintage rock t shirts



Thank you! I like the shirt because it goes with silver as well as gold. A no brainer...


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> I do tend to forget about the stuff at the far reaches of my closet...and go for a lot of the same pieces repeatedly (I love black trousers and have about 10 pair - I just can't break the habit of wearing them - they are chic, comfy, always make me feel pulled together...)   I too love wearing my heels (even though I am nearly 5 ft 10 barefoot!) and wear them often.  I do agree, why have this stuff if you aren't enjoying it!?   Funny enough the dept I am in at work is one of the few pockets of the company that dresses up (it's mostly women perhaps that is why!).  2 of the gals I work with are big shoe lovers and we are always showing the love for our Valentino, Diors, Louboutins etc.  However when I go to visit Engineering etc. I often feel a bit flashy, but shoot, who cares!  If they want to wear mom jeans that's up to them



You're funny  and so right! My heels are not as expensive. A little bit of Prada or Miu Miu, but still more than most of my colleagues are willing to pay for shoes. So I sometimes feel pretentious.  I'm so with you about the black trousers. I only have about  6 in 2 different sizes because unfortunately I gained some weight over the last year, so black has become my favorite color...  And guess what I was wearing today to work...


----------



## Chapstick

I think the five items per season is popular with some fashion bloggers?  

Anyway, at the end of last year I did a clean-out of my closet and made a short list of items that I wanted to purchase this year: new Longchamp (or other nylon bag), spring trench coat, white jeans and a new winter coat.  Outside of that short list I set a limit of $600 for the year for any random whims that come up or to replace things that get worn out.  

My husband has a hobby that he spends about $600-$700 on each year which is how I decided on a budget for myself.


----------



## Marylin

Chapstick said:


> I think the five items per season is popular with some fashion bloggers?
> 
> Anyway, at the end of last year I did a clean-out of my closet and made a short list of items that I wanted to purchase this year: new Longchamp (or other nylon bag), spring trench coat, white jeans and a new winter coat.  Outside of that short list I set a limit of $600 for the year for any random whims that come up or to replace things that get worn out.
> 
> My husband has a hobby that he spends about $600-$700 on each year which is how I decided on a budget for myself.



Hi Chapstick, thanks for joining! I like that you set yourself the same budget your hubby spends for his hobby. I don't know if I could do with only that amount, especially because I'm still dreaming about a Chanel boy bag.... You must be quite happy with your wardrobe as it is, which means you must have spent your money wisely before.


----------



## Spicy_K

Thank you ladies for your support and insight! Yes I have become very selective also because I work in the fashion industry, so I do look at clothes and fabrics a lot. When I (did) shop, I always want the best value. I never paid full price for any Helmut Lang. I found great deals at Nordstrom Rack and TJ Maxx. I'm also an eBay person. Cost per wear is also pretty important to me! 

I made a list of things that I want/need for the Spring. I want a lot of white pieces (tees, tanks, button down shirt). But I will be using most of my existing Spring/Summer wardrobe like how I did this winter. I can't wait to go through my Spring clothes (they are put away in space bags). When you forget what you have, it's like finding something new again!

How is the Stylebook app working out for everyone so far? I can't imagine having to photograph all of my clothes!


----------



## Marylin

Spicy_K said:


> Thank you ladies for your support and insight! Yes I have become very selective also because I work in the fashion industry, so I do look at clothes and fabrics a lot. When I (did) shop, I always want the best value. I never paid full price for any Helmut Lang. I found great deals at Nordstrom Rack and TJ Maxx. I'm also an eBay person. Cost per wear is also pretty important to me!
> 
> I made a list of things that I want/need for the Spring. I want a lot of white pieces (tees, tanks, button down shirt). But I will be using most of my existing Spring/Summer wardrobe like how I did this winter. I can't wait to go through my Spring clothes (they are put away in space bags). When you forget what you have, it's like finding something new again!
> 
> How is the Stylebook app working out for everyone so far? I can't imagine having to photograph all of my clothes!



I like that you put so so much thought into how you spend your money. It think the way people shop tells a lot about who they are. You don't waste your money, so you don't waste your efforts. 
The app helps a lot figuring out the cost per wear and I must admit I haven't thought about that enough in the past. Yes, taking pictures is a pain, but you start with the items you wear a lot and there are a lot of good pictures online. Sometimes, if it's just a basic white T or black leggings, I don't even take a picture of my own, but download one from the net that looks similar. After all, the app is just for my own pleasure and information. So far I've only taken fotos of most of my winter clothes, I'll have to start again for spring and summer. After a while you become quite good with it and if you watch the tutorials it's pretty easy. And considering how much time I've saved not standing in front of my wardrobe in the morning by just choosing one of the looks I've created or worn before, it is not as time consuming as I thought it would be.


----------



## Marylin

Spicy_K said:


> I made a list of things that I want/need for the Spring. I want a lot of white pieces (tees, tanks, button down shirt).!



Oh, and we would love to see, what you get!


----------



## surfchick

I am currently working in a very small town. So no shopping for me.  I am a big online shopper so it's cut down on my spending considerably!  Really cute outfits, Marylin!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> I am currently working in a very small town. So no shopping for me.  I am a big online shopper so it's cut down on my spending considerably!  Really cute outfits, Marylin!



Thanks surfchick! I'm still trying it integrate more color into my outfits, but it's so cold here and constantly snowing, there's not much incentive for taking out the spring wardrobe. When you shop online what are your favorite stores?


----------



## Chapstick

$600 is a bit of a stretch goal for me, but I do live in the States and have access to lots of inexpensive clothes.  My "trick", if you will, is knowing what clothing I can buy from cheaper stores and where I like to spend more.  $20 jeans serve me really well but I won't buy any sweaters that aren't cashmere or merino because I wind up not liking them much.

As for being happy with my wardrobe, I think that cleaning it out helped a lot because now when I look in my closet I only see things that I know I like wearing and that are in good condition.


----------



## Marylin

Chapstick said:


> $600 is a bit of a stretch goal for me, but I do live in the States and have access to lots of inexpensive clothes.  My "trick", if you will, is knowing what clothing I can buy from cheaper stores and where I like to spend more.  $20 jeans serve me really well but I won't buy any sweaters that aren't cashmere or merino because I wind up not liking them much.
> 
> As for being happy with my wardrobe, I think that cleaning it out helped a lot because now when I look in my closet I only see things that I know I like wearing and that are in good condition.



Yeah, cleaning out the wardrobe does feel good, well, the end result does. I don't like the actual cleaning part, because it feels like I'm throwing away money. And I need to pick a good day, because sometimes I just don't like myself in anything. 
Still admire you for your strict 600$-rule. Let us know how it works, will you?


----------



## Marylin

Black once again... Does the purple hat count as a color?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I have loved reading your posts everyone!  I don't think I could go all in but I want to be more disciplined about my purchases.  I wanted to invest in some colored jeans for spring,  I don't do dresses a lot, my legs are horrible!  I didn't realize I had such bad varicose veins and I'm having surgery later this year.... Hopefully that will make me feel better about wearing dresses.


----------



## TJNEscada

Marylin said:


> Black once again... Does the purple hat count as a color?



Indeed, Purple counts!  Another cute outfit


----------



## MASEML

May I ask what this style book app is? I think I need it....


----------



## Marylin

MASEML said:


> May I ask what this style book app is? I think I need it....



Hi, it's just called stylebook and it's not that expensive. Mimmy and bakeacookie in this forum are using it and it was actually Mimmy who's thread I liked so much I wanted to get it. I'm sure there are lots of other apps out there and stylebook has a few flaws, but it serves my purpose, so I'm quite happy with it. Good luck!


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Thanks surfchick! I'm still trying it integrate more color into my outfits, but it's so cold here and constantly snowing, there's not much incentive for taking out the spring wardrobe. When you shop online what are your favorite stores?



I don't like to buy online unless it's on sale. There was a Carven dress I've been eyeing for months. Finally found it on Avenue32 for something like 60% off! I usually stick with the large stores like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales,etc.. They usually have a good return policy.


----------



## MASEML

Marylin said:


> Hi, it's just called stylebook and it's not that expensive. Mimmy and bakeacookie in this forum are using it and it was actually Mimmy who's thread I liked so much I wanted to get it. I'm sure there are lots of other apps out there and stylebook has a few flaws, but it serves my purpose, so I'm quite happy with it. Good luck!



Thanks marylin, will look for it. Thank you! I like how you guys create outfits


----------



## Marylin

Thanks MASEML!

Here is what I'm wearing to work today. I know, the jacket is not really any color, but at least it's not black...  I haven't bought anything in 2015 so far! That might change next week, when I have a few days off...


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Thanks MASEML!
> 
> Here is what I'm wearing to work today. I know, the jacket is not really any color, but at least it's not black... I haven't bought anything in 2015 so far! That might change next week, when I have a few days off...


 
Great outfit!  Cute jacket! May I ask what designer? I really think I need it in my wardrobe. I love love love jackets!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Great outfit!  Cute jacket! May I ask what designer? I really think I need it in my wardrobe. I love love love jackets!



You're so nice, surfchick, I also love jackets. I like how they give an outfit structure and make it look polished, even if I'm just wearing a T-shirt. This one is from Marc Cain. I bought it on sale in December and have worn it quite a lot, because it is sooo cold here. It was still almost 300  :shame: but I hope I can wear it a lot.


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> I have loved reading your posts everyone!  I don't think I could go all in but I want to be more disciplined about my purchases.  I wanted to invest in some colored jeans for spring,  I don't do dresses a lot, my legs are horrible!  I didn't realize I had such bad varicose veins and I'm having surgery later this year.... Hopefully that will make me feel better about wearing dresses.



I'm sure your legs are not horrible! But we all have our issues, don't we?  I wish I was more comfortable with my thighs and butt and would actually wear the colored pants I have sitting in my closet... But I like wearing dresses in the winter, because I can put on opaque tights and boots and no one even sees my legs! 
How do you manage to keep on a budget? Do you set one or reflect on every purchase a lot or only buy a few clothes each season. Forgive me, if I'm too nosy.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marylin said:


> I'm sure your legs are not horrible! But we all have our issues, don't we?  I wish I was more comfortable with my thighs and butt and would actually wear the colored pants I have sitting in my closet... But I like wearing dresses in the winter, because I can put on opaque tights and boots and no one even sees my legs!
> 
> How do you manage to keep on a budget? Do you set one or reflect on every purchase a lot or only buy a few clothes each season. Forgive me, if I'm too nosy.




You're so sweet!  I didn't know how bad it is until I was doing alterations and saw in the mirror - it's a genetic curse!

I looooove shopping but almost never buy at retail.  I shop at Nordstrom Rack and some resale shops.  My budget is not set in stone - but if I feel guilty about a purchase I taper off the next month.  For example.... I wanted Chloe flats in the worst way, I saw them at Nordies and pulled the trigger for $500.  Well then I found them on EBay for $70 and a second pair for $120 new or barely worn.  I use gel inserts on all my shoes After I Lysol them&#128077;

I always hold off on wearing new shoes right away, so thankfully I am able to return them and get my $500.

That being said... I am being a lot more thoughtful about my purchases


----------



## Marylin

You are one smart cookie! Doesn't it feel so much better if you scored a good deal on something you love? The older I get the more I care about well cut clothes made out of good fabric. But I do fall for a cute dress or a cool jacket once in a while, even if the price tag makes me cringe. So that's what I need to work on, I guess....


----------



## Myrkur

I have set 1200 shopping budget for me this year! This is 100 per month, so it's reasonable. The rest I am shopping from my own closet and selling older stuff to save up the money I make from it. 

I have already purchased : 
- 2 Cashmere sweaters from N. Peal
- Repetto black ballet flats 

What I still want to purchase: 
- White dress for the summer 
- Nice fitting black and blue jeans.
- Isabel Marant Dicker boots

And I would like a Janessa Leone hat and a Triangl bikini but I will see if it fits the budget as the dicker boots are a more expensive item. 

The rest of the money I am saving up as I would like to finally purchase a Birkin and we want to buy an E ring at Tiffany's in NY in December.


----------



## Marylin

Well aren't a ring from Tiffany's and a Birkin the ultimate goals! This will surely keep you on track  I do think 100 $ a month are really challenging! especially if you like Designer clothes. Let us know how it works out , would you?


----------



## Marylin

Running errands all day in a very simple outfit. And it's  NOT BLACK


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marylin said:


> Running errands all day in a very simple outfit. And it's  NOT BLACK




I love the sweater!!! So cute!  I'm enjoying wearing jeans now that I have had them tailored - ahh the little things in life&#128522;


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> I love the sweater!!! So cute!  I'm enjoying wearing jeans now that I have had them tailored - ahh the little things in life&#128522;



Thank you! Never thought I would like to wear insects on my sweaters... But they are so sparkly. I also used to not wear jeans, but once you find the right cut - or have the right tailor - they surely can be very flattering.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Thank you! Never thought I would like to wear insects on my sweaters... But they are so sparkly. I also used to not wear jeans, but once you find the right cut - *or have the right tailor *- they surely can be very flattering.



YES! I am short so 90% of my wardrobe has to be altered one way or another.  If the piece needs alternations then it has to be more of a wardrobe staple. So no super expensive trendy pieces for me!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

surfchick said:


> YES! I am short so 90% of my wardrobe has to be altered one way or another.  If the piece needs alternations then it has to be more of a wardrobe staple. So no super expensive trendy pieces for me!




I feel your pain Surfchick!  I'm only 5 ft and held back most of my clothes until I hit level 4 at Nordies for the free alterations.  I'm going r take advantage of it until I feel satisfied with my wardrobe and therefore shop less


----------



## Marylin

Cooold again. It's a sunny day today, but freezing. So I'm wearing a very roomy, very thick sweater that makes me look enormous, but at least I'm warm(er). Looking forward to walking barefoot in the gras again...


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Cooold again. It's a sunny day today, but freezing. So I'm wearing a very roomy, very thick sweater that makes me look enormous, but at least I'm warm(er). Looking forward to walking barefoot in the gras again...


 Lovely boots!


----------



## surfchick

gottaluvmybags said:


> I feel your pain Surfchick! I'm only 5 ft and held back most of my clothes until I hit level 4 at Nordies for the free alterations. I'm going r take advantage of it until I feel satisfied with my wardrobe and therefore shop less


 
I remember back in the day my Saks, Neimans and Nordstroms used to have some free alterations.  My jeans were hemmed for free unless you wanted a fancy finish. Ahhh...the good old days!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Lovely boots!



Thank you! I need something to lengthen my legs when I wear a sweater that makes me look like a pregnant whale.


----------



## Marylin

Yesterday's outfit. Still cold outside, but I was in the office all day, so I was fine - and so tired of my winter clothes!! Still haven't bought any clothes all year!! I haven't set a budget yet, so I don't dare to spend any money....


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Thank you! I need something to lengthen my legs when I wear a sweater that makes me look like a pregnant whale.



I bet you look great! I have a sweater like that too! But it's so cute you can't not wear it!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marylin said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Still cold outside, but I was in the office all day, so I was fine - and so tired of my winter clothes!! Still haven't bought any clothes all year!! I haven't set a budget yet, so I don't dare to spend any money....




I'm in LA and it's been in the high 80's and I've been peeved, I prefer winter clothes and the cooler weather I feel like I was cheated out of winter!

But I know those of you freezing want to send me to the corner on time out LOL.

Your outfits are very nicely put together - so lovely!


----------



## Chapstick

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm in LA and it's been in the high 80's and I've been peeved, I prefer winter clothes and the cooler weather I feel like I was cheated out of winter!
> 
> But I know those of you freezing want to send me to the corner on time out LOL.



Yep.  Preparing for yet another weekend blizzard over here... I'll be the one weeping in a corner.  I'm about two snowstorms away from flooding the southeast states with my resume and screaming PLEASE TAKE ME.


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> I bet you look great! I have a sweater like that too! But it's so cute you can't not wear it!



Thank you surfchick, you're right, I just will have to wear it as long as it's cold. It also takes up too much space in my closet to not wear it


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Chapstick said:


> Yep.  Preparing for yet another weekend blizzard over here... I'll be the one weeping in a corner.  I'm about two snowstorms away from flooding the southeast states with my resume and screaming PLEASE TAKE ME.




We'd love to have you!!  Come on out!  I have lived overseas and in Virginia before so I don't miss the cold but my kids think the snow is cool!


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm in LA and it's been in the high 80's and I've been peeved, I prefer winter clothes and the cooler weather I feel like I was cheated out of winter!
> 
> But I know those of you freezing want to send me to the corner on time out LOL.
> 
> Your outfits are very nicely put together - so lovely!



I hear you. I'm actually glad we still have seasons. It was such a pretty day today, sunny and cold with the trees covered in frost. Beautiful! I can take winter if it's like this, but I'm also looking forward to the days when all you have to put on is one piece  of clothing, like a dress and you're done. 
And thank you so much for the compliment. I appreciate it!


----------



## Marylin

Chapstick said:


> Yep.  Preparing for yet another weekend blizzard over here... I'll be the one weeping in a corner.  I'm about two snowstorms away from flooding the southeast states with my resume and screaming PLEASE TAKE ME.



:rain: oh no! Please keep safe and warm! The sun will find you eventually!


----------



## Marylin

And here is today's outfit. Went to brunch with my husband and my 3 best friends.


----------



## Spicy_K

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm in LA and it's been in the high 80's and I've been peeved, I prefer winter clothes and the cooler weather I feel like I was cheated out of winter!
> 
> But I know those of you freezing want to send me to the corner on time out LOL.
> 
> Your outfits are very nicely put together - so lovely!




I'm on the same boat! The only good thing about this warm weather is that I hardly bought any Fall/Winter clothes last year. Now I'm worried about actual Summer in LA... It's gonna be unbearable!


----------



## Marylin

Spicy_K said:


> I'm on the same boat! The only good thing about this warm weather is that I hardly bought any Fall/Winter clothes last year. Now I'm worried about actual Summer in LA... It's gonna be unbearable!



Talking about warm weather, or the lack of it: this must be the warmest outfit I own, a double face wool dress and a turtleneck plus wool tights and boots. Not entirely flattering,  but very comfortable and cozy. When I left for work this morning it was minus 12 Celsius.


----------



## TJNEscada

Well, confession time!  I slipped off the no spend bandwagon.  Grrr.  Thankfully it wasn't my typical $700 Manolo Blahnik slip, it was a super cute Alice + Olivia top (I've already worn it and it was a hit) I scored it at TheRealReal for $60 so not a budget buster.  It's a soft linen mix with pearl and sequin 'bulit in' necklace and the back has a keyhole close with a big champagne colored silk bow.  It is actually unusual and gorgeous, this pic doesn't do it justice.  Back to frugality now!  I will try to be good!!


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> Well, confession time!  I slipped off the no spend bandwagon.  Grrr.  Thankfully it wasn't my typical $700 Manolo Blahnik slip, it was a super cute Alice + Olivia top (I've already worn it and it was a hit) I scored it at TheRealReal for $60 so not a budget buster.  It's a soft linen mix with pearl and sequin 'bulit in' necklace and the back has a keyhole close with a big champagne colored silk bow.  It is actually unusual and gorgeous, this pic doesn't do it justice.  Back to frugality now!  I will try to be good!!



It is super super cute! Great job!!! And such a steal. How do you wear it?


----------



## TJNEscada

Marylin said:


> It is super super cute! Great job!!! And such a steal. How do you wear it?



So I wore this to the office (we are very casual in Silicon Valley) with the nude Valentino rockstud flats, a pair of very faded cigarette jeans, shirt untucked,  a carmel color leather jacket, hair in a bun and pearl earrings.  It was a hit


----------



## Marylin

TJNEscada said:


> So I wore this to the office (we are very casual in Silicon Valley) with the nude Valentino rockstud flats, a pair of very faded cigarette jeans, shirt untucked,  a carmel color leather jacket, hair in a bun and pearl earrings.  It was a hit



Sounds to me like the olymp of casual! I can totally see the Valentinos with it!  I admire you for pulling it of. My work environment is probably a bit less casual and I still find myself overdressed sometimes.


----------



## Marylin

I have a few confessions to make... As I mentioned, I had a few days of and I went to town to get new glasses, thought I'd see if I could find a new pair of leggings. So I went to Zara and was surprised by how many things I liked I found leggings and also this:


----------



## Marylin

And something else...


----------



## Marylin

So I spent about 150  for 3 pieces, which was fine. I especially like the jacket, because it's soft, yet structured and I always wear jackets or blazers to work, mostly with jeans or black pants and a t-shirt.
But then I went to my favorite store which carries most of the European designers and found something on sale, which had my name on it.
The picture doesn't do it justice. It's black, and very soft, fits me perfectly and I can see myself wearing it a lot. It came down to 385  from 799 . It's Armani collection.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> So I spent about 150  for 3 pieces, which was fine. I especially like the jacket, because it's soft, yet structured and I always wear jackets or blazers to work, mostly with jeans or black pants and a t-shirt.
> But then I went to my favorite store which carries most of the European designers and found something on sale, which had my name on it.
> The picture doesn't do it justice. It's black, and very soft, fits me perfectly and I can see myself wearing it a lot. It came down to 385  from 799 . It's Armani collection.



Very nice and what a great pice  I love Armani too!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Very nice and what a great pice  I love Armani too!



Thank you surfchick. Still have a bit of a bad conscience :shame: probably until I wear it for the first time. Today I wore my Zara jacket to work and was warm and comfortable. So that was a good purchase, I believe.


----------



## astromantic

Love the skirt and tweed jacket!


----------



## anitalilac

Marylin said:


> So I spent about 150  for 3 pieces, which was fine. I especially like the jacket, because it's soft, yet structured and I always wear jackets or blazers to work, mostly with jeans or black pants and a t-shirt.
> But then I went to my favorite store which carries most of the European designers and found something on sale, which had my name on it.
> The picture doesn't do it justice. It's black, and very soft, fits me perfectly and I can see myself wearing it a lot. It came down to 385  from 799 . It's Armani collection.



That is beautiful! Is it available online in the States? Can you give me the name? I love it!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Love the skirt and tweed jacket!



Thank you astromantic! That's kind. I will have to play around with the skirt a bit, don't quite know how to style it unless I wear it very conservatively with a shirt and cardigan. Haven't worn the Armani yet.


----------



## Marylin

anitalilac said:


> That is beautiful! Is it available online in the States? Can you give me the name? I love it!



Anitalilac, I have no idea. It's Armani collection and it's last season. That's all I know. It says capotto on the label, which means coat. The page I found the picture on is viacrispiboutique.com. Even has the same price I bought it at. Don't know if they ship to the US, hope they do. Good luck!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marylin said:


> So I spent about 150  for 3 pieces, which was fine. I especially like the jacket, because it's soft, yet structured and I always wear jackets or blazers to work, mostly with jeans or black pants and a t-shirt.
> 
> But then I went to my favorite store which carries most of the European designers and found something on sale, which had my name on it.
> 
> The picture doesn't do it justice. It's black, and very soft, fits me perfectly and I can see myself wearing it a lot. It came down to 385  from 799 . It's Armani collection.




I love this!!!  You found some great items!


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> I love this!!!  You found some great items!



Thanks gottaluvmybags! Trying not to get tempted this month any more....


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Thank you surfchick. Still have a bit of a bad conscience :shame: probably until I wear it for the first time. Today I wore my Zara jacket to work and was warm and comfortable. So that was a good purchase, I believe.



Great jacket! I like the colorful scarf with the neutral outfit.  I bet you will get a lot of wear out of it. The skirt is super cute too! I always go with solids with floral prints.


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Great jacket! I like the colorful scarf with the neutral outfit.  I bet you will get a lot of wear out of it. The skirt is super cute too! I always go with solids with floral prints.



Thank you! The scarf is Zara as well. I don't own a lot of Zara. But I like the new collection. Will have to wait a while for the skirt. Today it was snowing again....


----------



## Sass

Love your style Marilynn, thanks for starting this thread. The Armani is spectacular, can't wait to see it in action!!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Love your style Marilynn, thanks for starting this thread. The Armani is spectacular, can't wait to see it in action!!!



Thank you Sass for your nice compliment! I did wear the Armani to work today. In the picture it looks so greenish, in fact all the clothes I wore today have the same shade of black, so I liked the sleek look. The Armani doesn't want a lot of competition it seems... - of course, she's Italian, right  .... had to take off my Tiffany charm bracelet, it got caught in the loops of the coat.


----------



## Marylin

Just realized I wore two of my most recent purchases in this outfit. So, except for the skirt, I have worn everything I bought this year within a week after I got it. 
Would love to know how everybody else's efforts to stick to a budget or only shop from their closets are coming along! It's still cold here, so I'm not tempted too much by spring clothes, but I know I will be, and I need to be prepared.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marylin said:


> Thank you Sass for your nice compliment! I did wear the Armani to work today. In the picture it looks so greenish, in fact all the clothes I wore today have the same shade of black, so I liked the sleek look. The Armani doesn't want a lot of competition it seems... - of course, she's Italian, right  .... had to take off my Tiffany charm bracelet, it got caught in the loops of the coat.




Love the entire outfit - who are the pants by?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Talking about warm weather, or the lack of it: this must be the warmest outfit I own, a double face wool dress and a turtleneck plus wool tights and boots. Not entirely flattering,  but very comfortable and cozy. When I left for work this morning it was minus 12 Celsius.



I love this! Though I'm too chicken to wear such light colors. Haha. 



Marylin said:


> I have a few confessions to make... As I mentioned, I had a few days of and I went to town to get new glasses, thought I'd see if I could find a new pair of leggings. So I went to Zara and was surprised by how many things I liked I found leggings and also this:



This is sooo pretty! Now I want to go to Zara!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> This is sooo pretty! Now I want to go to Zara!



Don't mean to tempt you, but please go, and please post your finds for us, would you?


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> Love the entire outfit - who are the pants by?



Thank you so much! These are the leggins I originally went to Zara for. They were 25,95.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Marylin said:


> Just realized I wore two of my most recent purchases in this outfit. So, except for the skirt, I have worn everything I bought this year within a week after I got it.
> 
> Would love to know how everybody else's efforts to stick to a budget or only shop from their closets are coming along! It's still cold here, so I'm not tempted too much by spring clothes, but I know I will be, and I need to be prepared.




So good to wear new things right away! I feel like I'm the only one who buys things and leaves the tags on and wait weeks to wear them because i love it...sounds crazy right! Then I reach for something to wear that doesn't make me feel so pretty! Need to learn to start wearing and appreciate right away!

I have a NO BUY list I look at anytime I get tempted. It's on my phone and I look at it first. So far it's kept me out of trouble!


----------



## Marylin

MomLuvsBags said:


> So good to wear new things right away! I feel like I'm the only one who buys things and leaves the tags on and wait weeks to wear them because i love it...sounds crazy right! Then I reach for something to wear that doesn't make me feel so pretty! Need to learn to start wearing and appreciate right away!
> 
> I have a NO BUY list I look at anytime I get tempted. It's on my phone and I look at it first. So far it's kept me out of trouble!



I feel like if I don't wear my purchases soon, I won't ever, or forget about them. I have a few things with the tags still attached, that are over 2 years old. Stupid, but just don't know how to wear them. If I can get to it, I'll post pictures.

I like that you remind yourself about what you don't need! What's on your list, if you don't mind me asking? I usually keep lists of the stuff I think I NEED TO BUY...


----------



## renza

MomLuvsBags said:


> So good to wear new things right away! I feel like I'm the only one who buys things and leaves the tags on and wait weeks to wear them because i love it...sounds crazy right! Then I reach for something to wear that doesn't make me feel so pretty! Need to learn to start wearing and appreciate right away!
> 
> I have a NO BUY list I look at anytime I get tempted. It's on my phone and I look at it first. So far it's kept me out of trouble!



The "do not buy" list is so helpful! I keep a list of things I am allowed to get, things I am allowed to look for, and things that I absolutely under no circumstances am I allowed to buy. The do not buy category consists of things I have too much of or things that always sound like a good idea but inevitably sit in my closet or get sold/donated. My wardrobe is full, so the do not buy list is extensive, including things like ruffles, fussy/uncomfortable clothes, pastels, blazers, etc.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Thank you Sass for your nice compliment! I did wear the Armani to work today. In the picture it looks so greenish, in fact all the clothes I wore today have the same shade of black, so I liked the sleek look. The Armani doesn't want a lot of competition it seems... - of course, she's Italian, right  .... had to take off my Tiffany charm bracelet, it got caught in the loops of the coat.



So glad you got to wear the Armani! Great styling!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Marylin said:


> I feel like if I don't wear my purchases soon, I won't ever, or forget about them. I have a few things with the tags still attached, that are over 2 years old. Stupid, but just don't know how to wear them. If I can get to it, I'll post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that you remind yourself about what you don't need! What's on your list, if you don't mind me asking? I usually keep lists of the stuff I think I NEED TO BUY...




My list are things that I easily pick up if I see on sale forgetting that I have way too much such as sweaters (plus they are bulky and take us too much space in my closet), jeans, leggings and small accessories such as wallets, makeup pouches and cases. I'm a sucker for "gifts with purchase" when buying makeup. It comes with a bag which I never use, it's usually just an impulse buy and then I regret it later on..so my list reminds me!

I also remember reading somewhere that u shouldn't buy something unless u have 3 pieces that u already have in your wardrobe to wear with it. That helps me shop my closet too. 

Good luck all and look forward to hearing how everyone is doing


----------



## Marylin

MomLuvsBags said:


> My list are things that I easily pick up if I see on sale forgetting that I have way too much such as sweaters (plus they are bulky and take us too much space in my closet), jeans, leggings and small accessories such as wallets, makeup pouches and cases. I'm a sucker for "gifts with purchase" when buying makeup. It comes with a bag which I never use, it's usually just an impulse buy and then I regret it later on..so my list reminds me!
> 
> I also remember reading somewhere that u shouldn't buy something unless u have 3 pieces that u already have in your wardrobe to wear with it. That helps me shop my closet too.
> 
> Good luck all and look forward to hearing how everyone is doing



Ah, sweaters! My weakness! And T-Shirts. I've also heard about the 3 pieces rule, but I usually end up trying my new clothes on with everything, once I'm home, just to find out, I need something else. Am afraid it's going to be a bit like that with my new Zara skirt. 

So, what do you do with all the things you have too many of?


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Thank you Sass for your nice compliment! I did wear the Armani to work today. In the picture it looks so greenish, in fact all the clothes I wore today have the same shade of black, so I liked the sleek look. The Armani doesn't want a lot of competition it seems... - of course, she's Italian, right  .... had to take off my Tiffany charm bracelet, it got caught in the loops of the coat.




Marilyn your outfit looks fabulous!! No I agree she is a superstar enough on her own an doesn't need the competition.

I am saving to move overseas within the next few months so I am quite literally shopping my closet and have banned from buying anything bar a handful of items over the past 9 months. It's good as it stops temptation it's the whole logic of "I really want a new (insert whatever item it might be)" vs you can't take your current wardrobe over, you likely have too much  so you need to start purging as it is" so in some weird way it helps.

That plus I'm telling myself I will have the pleasure in September of shopping for autumn clothes to suit the new climate. So surely it's delayed gratification??? 

Sorry for the thread jack but thanks again Marilyn and ladies for the inspo!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marilyn your outfit looks fabulous!! No I agree she is a superstar enough on her own an doesn't need the competition.
> 
> I am saving to move overseas within the next few months so I am quite literally shopping my closet and have banned from buying anything bar a handful of items over the past 9 months. It's good as it stops temptation it's the whole logic of "I really want a new (insert whatever item it might be)" vs you can't take your current wardrobe over, you likely have too much  so you need to start purging as it is" so in some weird way it helps.
> 
> That plus I'm telling myself I will have the pleasure in September of shopping for autumn clothes to suit the new climate. So surely it's delayed gratification???
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack but thanks again Marilyn and ladies for the inspo!



This is not a thread jack, it's exactly what this thread is meant to be!!! Thank you so much, Sass for your addition.

It must be so exciting to move so far a way. And a bit intimidating, I suppose? My husband moved to Europe from the US when we got married, with just two suitcases!! He would probably still manage to fit everything he's got into them. And then we'd need a container ship for the computers.....

I couldn't imagine to part from any of my stuff, so how do you do it? How do you decide, what's worth keeping? 
I can see how you don't want to buy anything now, and it sure is a lot of fun to buy a whole new wardrobe. Can't wait for fall so we all hopefully see all your new purchases!! And also what you wear until then with your current wardrobe. 

Oh and thanks for the compliment! Now I kind if hope it will stay cold for a few more days, so I can wear the Armani a few times...


----------



## Princess Pink

Marylin said:


> I have a few confessions to make... As I mentioned, I had a few days of and I went to town to get new glasses, thought I'd see if I could find a new pair of leggings. So I went to Zara and was surprised by how many things I liked I found leggings and also this:



This skirt is so beautiful! I love the weight of the fabric too. I tried it on but unfortunately the pleat at the front didn't suit my figure - felt like crying


----------



## Marylin

Princess Pink said:


> This skirt is so beautiful! I love the weight of the fabric too. I tried it on but unfortunately the pleat at the front didn't suit my figure - felt like crying



Which size did you try? It doesn't come any bigger than L which is just what I can squeeze into, also not too short for me, barely. So it's tight on me too, but I figured, once I'm back to my summer shape, it's a good fit and also, I could open the pleat a bit. Have you thought about that? Might be worth a try, if you really love it. Plus, Zara also uses the pattern for tops, I think, so maybe there's something there you'd feel more comfortable in. 
Don't worry, the floral pattern seems to be a big spring trend, I'm sure, you'll pick up something very similar, and even better, if none of the above works.


----------



## libertygirl

This is such a great thread! Marilyn, you have terrific style!


----------



## Marylin

libertygirl said:


> This is such a great thread! Marilyn, you have terrific style!



Thank you, you're sweet, libertygirl!

Not so sure about my style though. For my attempt to shop my own wardrobe I wore a combination today that got an instant reaction by one of my colleagues...
You are wearing the ugly woman?


----------



## Marylin

And this is what I wore with the "ugly Woman". Since I wore the jacket all day, only part of it peeked out, and frankly, I had such a busy day, I didn't care. And I did promise to wear all the clothes in my closet, right?


----------



## libertygirl

Marylin said:


> And this is what I wore with the "ugly Woman". Since I wore the jacket all day, only part of it peeked out, and frankly, I had such a busy day, I didn't care. And I did promise to wear all the clothes in my closet, right?




Haha I love it! Nothing wrong with a bit of Disney. They've clearly just lost touch with their inner child


----------



## Marylin

Right! So how about this for tomorrow. Or should I wait, until my coworker has recuperated?


----------



## libertygirl

Marylin said:


> Right! So how about this for tomorrow. Or should I wait, until my coworker has recuperated?




Haha do it! The joke is on her if she doesn't get its charm


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> This is not a thread jack, it's exactly what this thread is meant to be!!! Thank you so much, Sass for your addition.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be so exciting to move so far a way. And a bit intimidating, I suppose? My husband moved to Europe from the US when we got married, with just two suitcases!! He would probably still manage to fit everything he's got into them. And then we'd need a container ship for the computers.....
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't imagine to part from any of my stuff, so how do you do it? How do you decide, what's worth keeping?
> 
> I can see how you don't want to buy anything now, and it sure is a lot of fun to buy a whole new wardrobe. Can't wait for fall so we all hopefully see all your new purchases!! And also what you wear until then with your current wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks for the compliment! Now I kind if hope it will stay cold for a few more days, so I can wear the Armani a few times...





Hopefully the weather has been cold for you Marilyn so the Armani can't get a few wears?

Men are so different generally with their clothes (or lack there of). 

I was a bit intimidated but now I'm just excited to move and live in the Nouthern Hemisphere.

Well I have a small
amount of clothing and accessories I will not part with. To be truthful I graduated uni five years ago then moved 28hours away from home so in doing so, I sorted through and prioritised items before the move.

I will certainly post some images of what I will wear in between you're too sweet thanks for your encouragement. I just own one Balenciga bag and a few Italian leather ones which I will take with me. 

Also I had been unwell and my size has fluctuated so none of my clothing is super expensive Australian brands or designer brands for this reason. 
Hopefully it will remain stable and I'll be more willing to invest in nicer pieces once I'm earning pounds. The Australia dollar doesn't make purchasing designer goods these days an appealing idea


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Hopefully the weather has been cold for you Marilyn so the Armani can't get a few wears?
> 
> Men are so different generally with their clothes (or lack there of).
> 
> I was a bit intimidated but now I'm just excited to move and live in the Nouthern Hemisphere.
> 
> Well I have a small
> amount of clothing and accessories I will not part with. To be truthful I graduated uni five years ago then moved 28hours away from home so in doing so, I sorted through and prioritised items before the move.
> 
> I will certainly post some images of what I will wear in between you're too sweet thanks for your encouragement. I just own one Balenciga bag and a few Italian leather ones which I will take with me.
> 
> Also I had been unwell and my size has fluctuated so none of my clothing is super expensive Australian brands or designer brands for this reason.
> Hopefully it will remain stable and I'll be more willing to invest in nicer pieces once I'm earning pounds. The Australia dollar doesn't make purchasing designer goods these days an appealing idea



I so hear you!  I have the same black and brown pants and jeans in 3 different sizes. Right now I'm wearing the middle size, hoping to get back into the smaller one. So same problem, in reverse. I hope you will be well and happy and  comfortable investing in pretty clothes. And I'm looking forward to seeing how you keep reinventing your wardrobe while your waiting to move. Also, since you're still young, anything probably looks good on you, no need for clothes that are too expensive. I found that the older I get the more I need more structured clothes, in better fabrics and quieter prints. Well. Never mind that I just posted my Disney tops....


----------



## Marylin

libertygirl said:


> Haha do it! The joke is on her if she doesn't get its charm



I should have, but it was not a Disney day. I found that I was more comfortable wearing black - as I so often do. Another busy day at work and at at home, so I wanted a no fuss outfit.


----------



## apl.79

You have the best collection of tees!  I can never seem to get the cool t-shirt/jacket combo to work.  I'm not sure why, but you have inspired me to keep trying!


----------



## plumaplomb

I'm keeping track of all clothing/bag/shoe etc purchases, including those I make for the kiddos.  So far this year I've bought one pair of boots and a wallet for myself.  I got a winter hat and some onesies for the baby.  I've been doing a lot better than I did last year.  I can't think of anything else we need or want in the near future, so hopefully I can stay off the websites and sales for a few months!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> You have the best collection of tees!  I can never seem to get the cool t-shirt/jacket combo to work.  I'm not sure why, but you have inspired me to keep trying!



Thank you apl and welcome!! You know, when in doubt, I buy a T-Shirt. Maybe because I have a hard time finding pants and skirts that fit properly. Please try a few combinations and let us know what it feels like. And please post pics! That would be fun!


----------



## Marylin

plumaplomb said:


> I'm keeping track of all clothing/bag/shoe etc purchases, including those I make for the kiddos.  So far this year I've bought one pair of boots and a wallet for myself.  I got a winter hat and some onesies for the baby.  I've been doing a lot better than I did last year.  I can't think of anything else we need or want in the near future, so hopefully I can stay off the websites and sales for a few months!



Hi plumaplomb, it's always smart to keep track. I admire you for being strict about kid's purchases. I've never been, so I found myself shopping more for my boys than for myself, especially when they were babies, because there was so much cute stuff out there! It was stupid,because they grew out of everything so quickly. They still do, but are bigger now, so especially shoes and coats are even more expensive. Fortunately I have boys... Would be broke if I had girls. 
Did you set a budget or do you just want to keep a general overview?


----------



## Chapstick

Theoretically the weather is supposed to be getting warmer (lies!) so I went ahead and did an analysis of my wardrobe to see what I wanted to add for spring.  Oh...and some shopping. 

If you remember my earlier post, I made a short shopping list for myself for this year and then outside of that list wanted to stick to a budget of $600.  I bought a trench coat, which was on the list, and then a new dress and a sterling ring.  The coat was inexpensive and I'm at about $150 total for the year now.  The dress is what I plan to wear for Easter - it's 3/4 sleeves and will work with either tights or bare legs, so I'm set for whatever weather early April in the Midwest decides to throw at us.    I'm also going to alter a dress I bought this winter to have short sleeves so I can wear it into the spring.  

When I was taking inventory I noticed that my jeans are starting to show wear.  They're fine for now but I am probably going to "need" (always relative, of course) a new pair some time this summer.  So those are going on my list and I'm going to start looking around.  

And finally, when I was going through my clothing I also donated/tossed several of my wintery items that got really worn down this year or that didn't get any wear at all.  It gave my closet a nice facelift because I really like looking at everything that is in there now.


----------



## plumaplomb

Marylin said:


> Hi plumaplomb, it's always smart to keep track. I admire you for being strict about kid's purchases. I've never been, so I found myself shopping more for my boys than for myself, especially when they were babies, because there was so much cute stuff out there! It was stupid,because they grew out of everything so quickly. They still do, but are bigger now, so especially shoes and coats are even more expensive. Fortunately I have boys... Would be broke if I had girls.
> 
> Did you set a budget or do you just want to keep a general overview?




$100 a month, but if I don't spend that much, the remainder rolls over into savings for a house.  I'm doing it more for the overview... I have another sheet in the same document that tracks all cc expenses for the month , and then another one that tracks fixed expenses, cc expenses, one time expenses, etc, and subtracts all from income.  Yeah I'm a nerd !


----------



## astromantic

plumaplomb said:


> ... I have another sheet in the same document that tracks all cc expenses for the month , and then another one that tracks fixed expenses, cc expenses, one time expenses, etc, and subtracts all from income.  Yeah I'm a nerd !




Not a nerd at all! I do this too with pivot tables! It's so much easier to see if we are ahead or if we need to pull back. I'm really trying to get our family to live on one income and bank/dedicate the other to certain expenses (like childcare when I go back to work). Cost of living is high in our city. 

Back on topic, I've had a bad month. A lot of the stuff I wanted went on sale. Thankfully I got my annual bonus from 2014 and its Chinese New Year so I received red pockets from parents and in-laws that went toward my fun purchases! Picked up a few tops, a new belt and a pair of jeans for under 150. I've only worn the jeans, need better weather to wear the tops since they are for spring/summer. My current uniform is this to take my son to play groups. I can't wait for good weather!


----------



## Marylin

Chapstick said:


> Theoretically the weather is supposed to be getting warmer (lies!) so I went ahead and did an analysis of my wardrobe to see what I wanted to add for spring.  Oh...and some shopping.
> 
> If you remember my earlier post, I made a short shopping list for myself for this year and then outside of that list wanted to stick to a budget of $600.  I bought a trench coat, which was on the list, and then a new dress and a sterling ring.  The coat was inexpensive and I'm at about $150 total for the year now.  The dress is what I plan to wear for Easter - it's 3/4 sleeves and will work with either tights or bare legs, so I'm set for whatever weather early April in the Midwest decides to throw at us.    I'm also going to alter a dress I bought this winter to have short sleeves so I can wear it into the spring.
> 
> When I was taking inventory I noticed that my jeans are starting to show wear.  They're fine for now but I am probably going to "need" (always relative, of course) a new pair some time this summer.  So those are going on my list and I'm going to start looking around.
> 
> And finally, when I was going through my clothing I also donated/tossed several of my wintery items that got really worn down this year or that didn't get any wear at all.  It gave my closet a nice facelift because I really like looking at everything that is in there now.



I love that feeling of a 'clean' closet. Never lasts long unfortunately. How do you manage to part with things you haven't worn? I have such a hard time doing this. 
I like that you alter clothes to get more wear out of them, very smart!! Any pics you would like to share?


----------



## Marylin

plumaplomb said:


> $100 a month, but if I don't spend that much, the remainder rolls over into savings for a house.  I'm doing it more for the overview... I have another sheet in the same document that tracks all cc expenses for the month , and then another one that tracks fixed expenses, cc expenses, one time expenses, etc, and subtracts all from income.  Yeah I'm a nerd !



You are not a nerd, you are one smart lady!!! I envy you for your discipline. I've never really written down costs and expenses, mostly I've been lucky enough so far not to have to worry too much. Only when we built the house I was very strict.

I'm not sure if I could survive on 100$ a month! Especially if I get another Chanel bag this year which I would like very much. That would be a 3 year budget....

I still haven't set one for this year. Shame on me...:shame:


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Not a nerd at all! I do this too with pivot tables! It's so much easier to see if we are ahead or if we need to pull back. I'm really trying to get our family to live on one income and bank/dedicate the other to certain expenses (like childcare when I go back to work). Cost of living is high in our city.
> 
> Back on topic, I've had a bad month. A lot of the stuff I wanted went on sale. Thankfully I got my annual bonus from 2014 and its Chinese New Year so I received red pockets from parents and in-laws that went toward my fun purchases! Picked up a few tops, a new belt and a pair of jeans for under 150. I've only worn the jeans, need better weather to wear the tops since they are for spring/summer. My current uniform is this to take my son to play groups. I can't wait for good weather!
> 
> View attachment 2910510



I like the playfulness of the shirt and the color. Your outfit looks practical yet still fun! Would you mind posting your sale finds? 

I believe it's often the wife or female partner who's in charge of keeping money issues on track. Same here. My husband has no idea how much we pay for the house, insurance, childcare, whatever, or how much we safe. He just wants to be comfortable and worry free. So we have a joint account that all our income goes to and that pays all the bills, also we each get an allowance to use for whatever we like. It has always worked like that and we never had to fight about money.


----------



## Marylin

This was today. You must be getting bored by my outfits, I wasn't very inventive today. The jacket is in fact grey, shoes and shirt are the same black. I like how the jacket makes the look more serious, since I am not...


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> I like the playfulness of the shirt and the color. Your outfit looks practical yet still fun! Would you mind posting your sale finds?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's often the wife or female partner who's in charge of keeping money issues on track. Same here. My husband has no idea how much we pay for the house, insurance, childcare, whatever, or how much we safe. He just wants to be comfortable and worry free. So we have a joint account that all our income goes to and that pays all the bills, also we each get an allowance to use for whatever we like. It has always worked like that and we never had to fight about money.




We have the same arrangement with regards to our finances. It's working for us so far.

The jeans and striped shirt were replacement of similar items that wore out. The rest was wants, particularly the windowpane blouse!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> We have the same arrangement with regards to our finances. It's working for us so far.
> 
> The jeans and striped shirt were replacement of similar items that wore out. The rest was wants, particularly the windowpane blouse!
> 
> View attachment 2910941



Oh, I love the blouse! I always admire this style, it looks so pulled together and clean! Can totally see how you wanted it. I'm also very fond of stripes, a striped short is a basic staple every woman should own. Is your turtleneck wool? Hard to tell by the picture. Thanks for posting! I love peeking in other people's closets...


----------



## astromantic

^ yes it's a wool blend but quite thin so good for layering. I wear a lot of navy so I'm trying to buy colours that go with navy and stop looking like a walking bruise (I wear black with navy a lot or blue jeans). Green goes nicely with navy. I still have a few items on my list  but I'm patiently watching for sales. Still doing well with my budget, sitting at a little over 1/3 of my arbitrary limit of $800


----------



## apl.79

apl.79 said:


> You have the best collection of tees!  I can never seem to get the cool t-shirt/jacket combo to work.  I'm not sure why, but you have inspired me to keep trying!


I followed your advice and tried on a bunch of different combinations yesterday morning.  I ended up with a Rolling Stones t-shirt,  black cardigan, jeans and black boots.  I now know that I don't wear the few jackets in my closet, because they don't look good on me!  Regardless of accessories, tops, etc the jackets looked crummy compared to cardigans.  I'll add blazers to my do not buy list (love that idea).


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> ^ yes it's a wool blend but quite thin so good for layering. I wear a lot of navy so I'm trying to buy colours that go with navy and stop looking like a walking bruise (I wear black with navy a lot or blue jeans). Green goes nicely with navy. I still have a few items on my list  but I'm patiently watching for sales. Still doing well with my budget, sitting at a little over 1/3 of my arbitrary limit of $800



Well, everything goes with jeans right? I like the green and navy theme, it's sophisticated, but not too serious or corporate looking, if you know, what I mean. Congratulations on keeping good track of your budget. I really, really should set one....


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I followed your advice and tried on a bunch of different combinations yesterday morning.  I ended up with a Rolling Stones t-shirt,  black cardigan, jeans and black boots.  I now know that I don't wear the few jackets in my closet, because they don't look good on me!  Regardless of accessories, tops, etc the jackets looked crummy compared to cardigans.  I'll add blazers to my do not buy list (love that idea).



Oh, please post the outfit! I love an edgy T-Shirt with a plain cardigan. It is so unexpected! Well, if blazers are not your style, you know now and can invest in clothes you get more wear out of. That's good! 
I have learned not to get any belts, because I never wear them. They just don't sit right on me, my waist seems up too high, and even though I love the look of a shirt tucked in, I just can't pull it off.


----------



## Marylin

Picked up my new prescription glasses. They were 440. Do I have to deduct that from my wardrobe budget? What do you think? They are Gucci, but were the only ones I really liked. I had my last glasses for 8 years and pretty much always wear lenses anyways during the day. So?


----------



## Murphy47

Glasses are a MUST. You have to see where you are going. 
I don't think that counts against a clothing budget. 
Not in my house anyway.


----------



## Marylin

Murphy47 said:


> Glasses are a MUST. You have to see where you are going.
> I don't think that counts against a clothing budget.
> Not in my house anyway.



Thanks Murphy! Makes me feel much better   you're right, I have to see, where I'm going - and what I'm buying, right?


----------



## apl.79

The glasses should be classified as a medical expense, because they come with a prescription.  At least that is how I would sell it to my husband.&#128521;


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh, please post the outfit! I love an edgy T-Shirt with a plain cardigan. It is so unexpected! Well, if blazers are not your style, you know now and can invest in clothes you get more wear out of. That's good!
> I have learned not to get any belts, because I never wear them. They just don't sit right on me, my waist seems up too high, and even though I love the look of a shirt tucked in, I just can't pull it off.


I tried to post a pic yesterday, but it didn't work for some reason.  This is today's outfit in honor of you.&#128526;  I normally wouldn't be able to wear ballet flats (it's snowing AGAIN!!), but I am hosting tonight and can get away with it.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I tried to post a pic yesterday, but it didn't work for some reason.  This is today's outfit in honor of you.&#128526;  I normally wouldn't be able to wear ballet flats (it's snowing AGAIN!!), but I am hosting tonight and can get away with it.



FANTASTIC  
LOVE the sparkly shoes with the top and the cardigan makes it so casual. Like you just are a very stylish person without even trying - which is certainly the case. Bravo! 
And have a nice party! Let us know what people say about your outfit, would you!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> The glasses should be classified as a medical expense, because they come with a prescription.  At least that is how I would sell it to my husband.&#128521;



Just saw this. 
Actually my husband was there to help me choose. He insisted, I'd take these. You're right. I'll say something like that next time he needs something from the pharmacy.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> FANTASTIC
> LOVE the sparkly shoes with the top and the cardigan makes it so casual. Like you just are a very stylish person without even trying - which is certainly the case. Bravo!
> And have a nice party! Let us know what people say about your outfit, would you!


Thanks for the compliment, Marylin!  Apparently my husband really liked my outfit, because I caught him rummaging through his closet looking for something that would make him look cool too.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Marylin!  Apparently my husband really liked my outfit, because I caught him rummaging through his closet looking for something that would make him look cool too.



That's so funny . ! What did he end up wearing?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Picked up my new prescription glasses. They were 440. Do I have to deduct that from my wardrobe budget? What do you think? They are Gucci, but were the only ones I really liked. I had my last glasses for 8 years and pretty much always wear lenses anyways during the day. So?




Nope. Never part of wardrobe budget, part of health budget really. 

I only wear designer frames. They have staying power and help with my outfits because they are classic looking. 
I usually get Tiffany frames but last year I got Burberry. Hoping Tiffany has a new style for this year's prescription.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Nope. Never part of wardrobe budget, part of health budget really.
> 
> I only wear designer frames. They have staying power and help with my outfits because they are classic looking.
> I usually get Tiffany frames but last year I got Burberry. Hoping Tiffany has a new style for this year's prescription.



Tiffany makes prescription glasses??? Why didn't I know that? But well. Just got a pair. Will have to last a few years...
Thank you bakeacookie for your thumbs up on my spending....


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Tiffany makes prescription glasses??? Why didn't I know that? But well. Just got a pair. Will have to last a few years...
> 
> Thank you bakeacookie for your thumbs up on my spending....




Oh yeah. They make pretty frames. But seems like they haven't gotten any new designs in, at least at my optometrist. 

A good pair of glasses is a part of you. It's why I justify buying designer frames. I get them yearly both my insurance, so I basically pay for the frames and any additional upgrades I want.


----------



## Marylin

I need a bag! Seriously. I could ask around in the handbag threads, and I will, but I also trust your judgement, fellow wardrobe shoppers. I got this very nice Chanel shopping tote for my birthday in november and have been wearing it ever since. Pretty much every single day, which is fine, because it's black and it's winter anyways. But I don't really have a nice tote for lighter days and lighter outfits. My collection is limited (1 brown, 1 grey, 1 red and this whitish one). Any suggestions, what to look for?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> That's so funny . ! What did he end up wearing?


Sadly, he could only manage a blue long sleeved t-shirt and jeans. I know he wants to have more interesting things for the weekend, but it's hard to change from his conservative work wardrobe.  I think he is afraid of looking sloppy.  Too bad we don't have a men's fashion thread for inspiration.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Sadly, he could only manage a blue long sleeved t-shirt and jeans. I know he wants to have more interesting things for the weekend, but it's hard to change from his conservative work wardrobe.  I think he is afraid of looking sloppy.  Too bad we don't have a men's fashion thread for inspiration.



At least he's trying! Lucky you! I have the hardest time, making my husband wear a tie that's not dark blue with black stripes...  just googled men's style guide. First picture was this. I kind of like it.


----------



## Marylin

Today's outfit wasn't so thrilling. I'm not quite up for dressing up, feeling a bit unwell. So I wanted to be warm. Can't stand my pullovers and boots and coats any more!


----------



## Chapstick

Let's see if this works.  Attempting to post a photo of the new dress that I bought:

It's from Old Navy but really reminds me of an A.P.C. (is that the right way to stylize that?) dress from last year.


----------



## Marylin

Chapstick said:


> Let's see if this works.  Attempting to post a photo of the new dress that I bought:
> 
> It's from Old Navy but really reminds me of an A.P.C. (is that the right way to stylize that?) dress from last year.



Cute! It looks very versatile, I'm sure you will get a lot of wear out of it. Is this, what your planning to wear for Easter?  What are you planning to wear it with, when it's cold? Cardigan, leather jacket? I can also see a wide belt with it, ankle boots, maybe? Can't wait to see, what you come up with!!!


----------



## jetstream7

Marylin said:


> I need a bag! Seriously. I could ask around in the handbag threads, and I will, but I also trust your judgement, fellow wardrobe shoppers. I got this very nice Chanel shopping tote for my birthday in november and have been wearing it ever since. Pretty much every single day, which is fine, because it's black and it's winter anyways. But I don't really have a nice tote for lighter days and lighter outfits. My collection is limited (1 brown, 1 grey, 1 red and this whitish one). Any suggestions, what to look for?


 
This is Furla? I have the same one "The Futura" but in black. I love my Furla bags, very well made.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I need a bag! Seriously. I could ask around in the handbag threads, and I will, but I also trust your judgement, fellow wardrobe shoppers. I got this very nice Chanel shopping tote for my birthday in november and have been wearing it ever since. Pretty much every single day, which is fine, because it's black and it's winter anyways. But I don't really have a nice tote for lighter days and lighter outfits. My collection is limited (1 brown, 1 grey, 1 red and this whitish one). Any suggestions, what to look for?


Do you want it to be leather, or are you open to other materials?  I love the damier azur print from Louis Vuitton, but vachetta trim is not for everyone.  I also saw some limited edition Longchamp totes that were really cute.  When I think of lighter days I tend to think of a more casual style, but maybe you need something more work appropriate?  I like Kate Spade a lot (well designed, reasonably priced), but I don't know if it is available in Europe.  Gucci makes some pretty totes as well, but maybe you should go for another Chanel in a different style?


----------



## Marylin

jetstream7 said:


> This is Furla? I have the same one "The Futura" but in black. I love my Furla bags, very well made.



Indeed it is. I have a few Furla bags, never disappointed by them. Only, this one is showing a bit if wear on the handle and I can't easily wear it over my shoulder. So I need an alternative for more casual outfits.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Do you want it to be leather, or are you open to other materials?  I love the damier azur print from Louis Vuitton, but vachetta trim is not for everyone.  I also saw some limited edition Longchamp totes that were really cute.  When I think of lighter days I tend to think of a more casual style, but maybe you need something more work appropriate?  I like Kate Spade a lot (well designed, reasonably priced), but I don't know if it is available in Europe.  Gucci makes some pretty totes as well, but maybe you should go for another Chanel in a different style?



Thanks for your suggestions, apl. I'll check them out, and yes, I was thinking of another Chanel, but haven't seen one that would suit my needs. And it wouldn't hurt, not spending a few thousand on a bag, right?


----------



## Sass

Re: lighter bags I really like this one  YSL also do a really lovely light grey or creamy pink kinda colour which may or may not be you. 

http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45249609hj.html#dept=bags_women_

I also really like this 
http://www.chloe.com/en/content/everston


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Re: lighter bags I really like this one  YSL also do a really lovely light grey or creamy pink kinda colour which may or may not be you.
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45249609hj.html#dept=bags_women_
> 
> I also really like this
> http://www.chloe.com/en/content/everston



Beautiful bags, both of them. Maybe the Chloe even more, because it looks more casual, and what I can tell from the picture, the leather is really nice. The YSL might be a bit too structured and might not go with my jeans and T-shirt looks. I'll check out Chloe next time I'm in town. - and have to come to terms with how much I will want to spend on a new bag...
Thank you Sass, for your suggestions. How is the moving and staying clear of shopping coming?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Do you want it to be leather, or are you open to other materials?  I love the damier azur print from Louis Vuitton, but vachetta trim is not for everyone.  I also saw some limited edition Longchamp totes that were really cute.  When I think of lighter days I tend to think of a more casual style, but maybe you need something more work appropriate?  I like Kate Spade a lot (well designed, reasonably priced), but I don't know if it is available in Europe.  Gucci makes some pretty totes as well, but maybe you should go for another Chanel in a different style?



Looked at the Vuitton, but I don't think that's for me. Too many of them out there. The Longchamps I have been eying for a long time, but they keep popping up everywhere. I see similar styles wherever I go, so I'm not sure, if I want to go into that style. We do have Kate Spade in Germany, I'll look around. Gucci might be a good choice, and of course, there's always Chanel....


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Looked at the Vuitton, but I don't think that's for me. Too many of them out there. The Longchamps I have been eying for a long time, but they keep popping up everywhere. I see similar styles wherever I go, so I'm not sure, if I want to go into that style. We do have Kate Spade in Germany, I'll look around. Gucci might be a good choice, and of course, there's always Chanel....


I understand not wanting to own a bag that you see everywhere.  Designer bags aren't popular where I live, so I rarely see them out in the wild.  Let us know when you have narrowed down some options!


----------



## Marylin

The thing is, I'm not sure if I want a light leather bag, because I'm afraid, my jeans would rub off on them. But I also kind of don't want a canvas bag for the same reason. Nylon looks kind of cheap, so beige or white are probably out of the question anyway. I looked at some suede bags in a light brown. They are probably even more sensitive to dirt, but sometimes wear and tear on suede gives it a bit of an edge. Tough decision.  That's probably why I don't have a real summer bag. Yet.

 I do have this one as well, it's about 20 years old and I'm not the flower girl I used to be, so it doesn't get out of the closet much.


----------



## Murphy47

I remember that bag! 
I coveted it greatly. Stalked it at the store. 
I wear too many patterns to make it work so I ended up passing. 

Still looks great tho!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I need to check this thread more often! I'm really trying to save as much money as I can this year, and have been pretty good in the last couple months. I do think my closet needs more tops because I seem to be wearing the same ones almost every week... but I'm trying to do the whole minimalist thing too, so that might be okay and the point of it all. I still buy when I see a really good deal on something classic or something really cheap that I like. I'm just trying to stick to a budget and not go crazy. I do have most everything I need anyway.


----------



## Marylin

Murphy47 said:


> I remember that bag!
> I coveted it greatly. Stalked it at the store.
> I wear too many patterns to make it work so I ended up passing.
> 
> Still looks great tho!



That's funny! I also still like it by itself, but it's just so playful and I'm not 25 anymore....


----------



## Marylin

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I need to check this thread more often! I'm really trying to save as much money as I can this year, and have been pretty good in the last couple months. I do think my closet needs more tops because I seem to be wearing the same ones almost every week... but I'm trying to do the whole minimalist thing too, so that might be okay and the point of it all. I still buy when I see a really good deal on something classic or something really cheap that I like. I'm just trying to stick to a budget and not go crazy. I do have most everything I need anyway.



As always,I'm impressed by everybody who's more disciplined than I am, which is pretty much everybody. It's not always about not spending at all, though, but about spending the right way. And I think, your approach is very smart!


----------



## Murphy47

Marylin said:


> That's funny! I also still like it by itself, but it's just so playful and I'm not 25 anymore....




25 was fun, but I wouldn't want to go back!
Florals are big since its spring, maybe you can find an outfit to pair it with. Or have fun trying!


----------



## Marylin

Murphy47 said:


> 25 was fun, but I wouldn't want to go back!
> Florals are big since its spring, maybe you can find an outfit to pair it with. Or have fun trying!



I wouldn't want to go back either! Maybe back into my old clothes, but I still wouldn't want to wear any of them! Since I don't really have a clue about my spring and summer wardrobe, I don't know, if the bag would fit to any of it. As mentioned before, I only started my stylebook app a few months ago, and haven't taken pictures of my summer clothes. They are still put away, so I don't remember everything I've got, don't know if everything still fits...


----------



## Marylin

Gloomy day. Still only wearing my winter clothes, albeit lighter ones. Felt in a black mood, but had at least some sparkle...


----------



## Marylin

Trying it stay away from too much black. But as long as there's still snow on the ground I just can't get myself to drag out my spring and summer clothes from storage. So this is what I came up with today. Once again inspired by Wendy's lookbook.


----------



## Mimmy

Great look, Marylin!  I like how you made Wendy's look your own.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great look, Marylin!  I like how you made Wendy"s look your own.



Thanks  Mimmy! Would love a big scarf like she's wearing one, I'm just not into skulls at all.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great look, Marylin!  I like how you made Wendy"s look your own.



Thanks  Mimmy! Would love a big scarf like she's wearing one, I'm just not into skulls at all.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Trying it stay away from too much black. But as long as there's still snow on the ground I just can't get myself to drag out my spring and summer clothes from storage. So this is what I came up with today. Once again inspired by Wendy's lookbook.




Ooohh this one is fabulous!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Beautiful bags, both of them. Maybe the Chloe even more, because it looks more casual, and what I can tell from the picture, the leather is really nice. The YSL might be a bit too structured and might not go with my jeans and T-shirt looks. I'll check out Chloe next time I'm in town. - and have to come to terms with how much I will want to spend on a new bag...
> 
> Thank you Sass, for your suggestions. How is the moving and staying clear of shopping coming?




Oh I completely understand the too structured idea, I personally like them semi structured, I like a bit of slouch?

What about a lighter style Balenciga? Although Chanel is always amazing right? 

I haven't shopped thus far, although I saw some black jeans I am eyeing they are the acne inspired style with the ripped knees so I may be bad?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Trying it stay away from too much black. But as long as there's still snow on the ground I just can't get myself to drag out my spring and summer clothes from storage. So this is what I came up with today. Once again inspired by Wendy's lookbook.




Love this! 

Do you have a lot of colored bottoms? I had some before but felt like they could only go with a few tops and shoes. Which colors do you have that you feel easily goes with a lot of things?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Ooohh this one is fabulous!!!! [emoji7]



Thank you Sass!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Oh I completely understand the too structured idea, I personally like them semi structured, I like a bit of slouch?
> 
> What about a lighter style Balenciga? Although Chanel is always amazing right?
> 
> I haven't shopped thus far, although I saw some black jeans I am eyeing they are the acne inspired style with the ripped knees so I may be bad?



I haven't looked into Balencia, I might. I did try on the Chanel GST in beige and it is a great bag. I'm just reluctant, because of 1 price and 2 potential color transfer when I wear jeans. 

Talking about jeans.... If you think you would take those jeans with you, they might be worth it. I'm not so sure about the ripped style. It feels like it's been around forever, so does that mean, it's about to go away soon? Or is it a classic staple now? 
I never wear it, I think I'm too old and my legs are not my best feature.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love this!
> 
> Do you have a lot of colored bottoms? I had some before but felt like they could only go with a few tops and shoes. Which colors do you have that you feel easily goes with a lot of things?



Glad you like it! 

I have a hard time with colored pants. Had yellow ones when I was thinner and turquoise that I never wore. Now it's just the red ones and these, which I also barely wear. I try to direct the attention away from my legs.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time with colored pants. Had yellow ones when I was thinner and turquoise that I never wore. Now it's just the red ones and these, which I also barely wear. I try to direct the attention away from my legs.




Whoa those pants are really cool!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Whoa those pants are really cool!



Well, seeing them like this, they are really nice, but they make my thighs look even bigger. I do get compliments, when I wear them, but you know, how it is... If I you don't feel pretty, you project that feeling. What I like is the material and the fit, so I wore them on vacation last year. I'll try to find some pictures.

What about your colored pants? Still some around?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Well, seeing them like this, they are really nice, but they make my thighs look even bigger. I do get compliments, when I wear them, but you know, how it is... If I you don't feel pretty, you project that feeling. What I like is the material and the fit, so I wore them on vacation last year. I'll try to find some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> What about your colored pants? Still some around?




No, not anymore. I had bright fuschia and cobalt pants. But they would both go with two, three blouses tops. They were fitted really well but I felt the same, felt that my thighs looked massive, my butt bright. Lol.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> No, not anymore. I had bright fuschia and cobalt pants. But they would both go with two, three blouses tops. They were fitted really well but I felt the same, felt that my thighs looked massive, my butt bright. Lol.



Yeah. Too bad it took me so long to figure out that I need calm and dark bottoms and brighter tops. Would have saved myself a lot of money. But better late than never, right?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Yeah. Too bad it took me so long to figure out that I need calm and dark bottoms and brighter tops. Would have saved myself a lot of money. But better late than never, right?




Definitely! I feel that way about everything haha.


----------



## apl.79

Hi Marylin!  I saw these bags and thought of you.

I love the gray color.  Maybe it wouldn't be so bad with color transfer, but I could be deluding myself.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...q=Givenchy&eItemId=prod176340056&cmCat=search

I also liked this one.  I guess I was inspired by your floral Furla, but this looks a little edgier.  If florals can look edgy....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...q=Givenchy&eItemId=prod174150360&cmCat=search

So it was in the 20s last week, and it is going to be in the 60s this week!  Woo hoo!  However, now I need to take inventory for the spring/summer season.  Have you pulled anything out yet?  I need to develop a strategy before I buy  anything new, but I am feeling a bit lost.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Hi Marylin!  I saw these bags and thought of you.
> 
> I love the gray color.  Maybe it wouldn't be so bad with color transfer, but I could be deluding myself.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...q=Givenchy&eItemId=prod176340056&cmCat=search
> 
> I also liked this one.  I guess I was inspired by your floral Furla, but this looks a little edgier.  If florals can look edgy....
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...q=Givenchy&eItemId=prod174150360&cmCat=search
> 
> So it was in the 20s last week, and it is going to be in the 60s this week!  Woo hoo!  However, now I need to take inventory for the spring/summer season.  Have you pulled anything out yet?  I need to develop a strategy before I buy  anything new, but I am feeling a bit lost.



Woah apl! Thank you so much for thinking of me!   They are both so pretty! I love the grey one, because it's so chic and the floral one because it's black, but not completely so. I have never looked into Givenchy, but I browsed through the NM collection and can totally see myself getting one. That was great advice!! Since they are made in Italy I might find them even cheaper here in Germany. It's time to save some money again - I was bad again, will show later... 

Talking about the summer wardrobe.. Yeah, I did get out a few dresses, but am a bit bored by them. They are pretty and fit well, but I've been wearing most of them for years and they don't excite me any more. On the other hand it would be stupid to buy new ones. We hardly had any hot days last year, so why spend the money? I'll post some later.

What about you? What are you looking for? What do you feel comfortable in? What colors, shapes, materials do you like, and most of all, what would you wear?? Do you have small children, do you spend a lot of time running errands or in the car, do you need to dress up for work or down, do you always have to wear a jacket, blazer or cardigan inside due to ac? 
Lots of things to consider, so let's start getting you a wonderful summer wardrobe, shall we?


----------



## Marylin

Ok, here we go. This is my fall back summer dress, the one that goes on vacation, that can get washed in the sink and dries within minutes without any wrinkles. It's pretty and comfortable and since I've been wearing it for about 10 summers, I'm bored out of my mind by it.


----------



## Marylin

Next, the dressier version. Wore it to weddings on hot days or with a coat that goes with it perfectly. Wore it when I was pregnant, when I had more weight and less. Also about 12 years old now and indestructible.


----------



## Marylin

And here is one of my newer additions bought last summer and also very comfortable. Wore it once last year - as I mentioned, we didn't have much of a summer. Not quite sure which bag or cardi to wear it with. So far it doesn't bore me. Yet.


----------



## bakeacookie

Love all those dresses!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love all those dresses!



Thank you bakeacookie, I love them, too, even though they bore me sometimes.


----------



## Marylin

Another day of running errands. It was quite sunny and warmer today, so I didn't have to wear a coat all the time. Nothing special, but I used the brooch to clip the cardigan shut and with my hair up and a red lipstick, it actually felt like an outfit.


----------



## Marylin

Ok, here it is. I said, I was bad. Didn't get a summer bag, but something, I've been longing for for quite some time. Couldn't find it in Munich, Paris, Berlin, London, New York, Chicago and stumbled upon it last week in Munich. I had saved up for it, in case... Well. This is the case...


----------



## Marylin

So Ladies. How do I get back to topic? Staying within a budget and shopping out of my own closet... Looking at my wardrobe I much rather get rid of a few things, than shop out of it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Ok, here it is. I said, I was bad. Didn't get a summer bag, but something, I've been longing for for quite some time. Couldn't find it in Munich, Paris, Berlin, London, New York, Chicago and stumbled upon it last week in Munich. I had saved up for it, in case... Well. This is the case...




Ahhh I want one tooooo!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> So Ladies. How do I get back to topic? Staying within a budget and shopping out of my own closet... Looking at my wardrobe I much rather get rid of a few things, than shop out of it.




Then I would say start editing. Edit what you don't like, get rid of it. Try to sell what you can and use those funds for getting what will work for you. 

Then when you start seeing "holes" in your wardrobe set a budget and stick to it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Then I would say start editing. Edit what you don't like, get rid of it. Try to sell what you can and use those funds for getting what will work for you.
> 
> Then when you start seeing "holes" in your wardrobe set a budget and stick to it.



My wardrobe is a big black hole anyways! I keep shopping and everything just vanishes in it 
I did collect four tops today to be sold and I'll add a dress or two, another top and at least one skirt that I haven't worn in years. 
I won't make much money, but at least some space. 
Thank you for your advice. As always!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ok, here it is. I said, I was bad. Didn't get a summer bag, but something, I've been longing for for quite some time. Couldn't find it in Munich, Paris, Berlin, London, New York, Chicago and stumbled upon it last week in Munich. I had saved up for it, in case... Well. This is the case...




Wow, Marylin this is beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> My wardrobe is a big black hole anyways! I keep shopping and everything just vanishes in it
> I did collect four tops today to be sold and I'll add a dress or two, another top and at least one skirt that I haven't worn in years.
> I won't make much money, but at least some space.
> Thank you for your advice. As always!



Mine was like that too! You just really have to focus on clearing out things you don't like, either by selling or donating. By looking at my closet now, yes, I didn't make any/much money off what I got rid of, but the space I gained plus the option to add better things made the effort worth it. Good luck with your sales!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Wow, Marylin this is beautiful!



Thanks Mimmy.  On my stylebook app I've added it to a zillion different outfits, now I  just have to find some opportunities it wear it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Mine was like that too! You just really have to focus on clearing out things you don't like, either by selling or donating. By looking at my closet now, yes, I didn't make any/much money off what I got rid of, but the space I gained plus the option to add better things made the effort worth it. Good luck with your sales!



I know it's not about the money. And I've gotten rid of a big junk of my wardrobe before, when I lost some weight and just didn't feel like the person I used to be. I just hung on to some of the things or purchased some, just because I could fit into them, so those are, what I need to give away.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Ok, here it is. I said, I was bad. Didn't get a summer bag, but something, I've been longing for for quite some time. Couldn't find it in Munich, Paris, Berlin, London, New York, Chicago and stumbled upon it last week in Munich. I had saved up for it, in case... Well. This is the case...


Ooh!  It is so beautiful!  I love that you have traveled the world to find it.  It sounds like my kind of love story.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Ooh!  It is so beautiful!  I love that you have traveled the world to find it.  It sounds like my kind of love story.



Apl, you're cute! I was considering going to London and Paris again soon,just to see, if I could find something. I will be in the US twice later this year, but the way the euro is going, I definitely won't be shopping at Chanel, or any designer. So, yes, it's a true love story....


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy.  On my stylebook app I've added it to a zillion different outfits, now I  just have to find some opportunities it wear it.




Looking forward to seeing some outfits with your new beauty, Marylin!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Another day of running errands. It was quite sunny and warmer today, so I didn't have to wear a coat all the time. Nothing special, but I used the brooch to clip the cardigan shut and with my hair up and a red lipstick, it actually felt like an outfit.


I like this!  I never thought to use a brooch to keep a cardigan closed.  So smart!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Woah apl! Thank you so much for thinking of me!   They are both so pretty! I love the grey one, because it's so chic and the floral one because it's black, but not completely so. I have never looked into Givenchy, but I browsed through the NM collection and can totally see myself getting one. That was great advice!! Since they are made in Italy I might find them even cheaper here in Germany. It's time to save some money again - I was bad again, will show later...
> 
> Talking about the summer wardrobe.. Yeah, I did get out a few dresses, but am a bit bored by them. They are pretty and fit well, but I've been wearing most of them for years and they don't excite me any more. On the other hand it would be stupid to buy new ones. We hardly had any hot days last year, so why spend the money? I'll post some later.
> 
> What about you? What are you looking for? What do you feel comfortable in? What colors, shapes, materials do you like, and most of all, what would you wear?? Do you have small children, do you spend a lot of time running errands or in the car, do you need to dress up for work or down, do you always have to wear a jacket, blazer or cardigan inside due to ac?
> Lots of things to consider, so let's start getting you a wonderful summer wardrobe, shall we?


Those were all great questions!  I am a stay at home mom, so no workwear needed.  I have two small boys, so clothing has to be machine wash and easy to move in.  I started a bit of a uniform last summer that worked well, but I want to veer outside of shorts and crewneck tees.  I like skirts and dresses, but they aren't always practical.  My big issue is always length on my bottom half, and low necklines on my top half.  I have no bust, so anything below my collarbone showcases my bony chest and bitter disappointment.  Anyway, I need to start looking, and maybe that will give me more focus.  I have $200 a month to spend, so we'll see if I can come up with a plan.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Those were all great questions!  I am a stay at home mom, so no workwear needed.  I have two small boys, so clothing has to be machine wash and easy to move in.  I started a bit of a uniform last summer that worked well, but I want to veer outside of shorts and crewneck tees.  I like skirts and dresses, but they aren't always practical.  My big issue is always length on my bottom half, and low necklines on my top half.  I have no bust, so anything below my collarbone showcases my bony chest and bitter disappointment.  Anyway, I need to start looking, and maybe that will give me more focus.  I have $200 a month to spend, so we'll see if I can come up with a plan.



Been there, done that. My boys are bigger now, not quite teenager yet, so I'm out of carrot juice and  fingerprints all over my pants and shirts. I'm more on the heavier side, so of course I'm envious, but I do understand, that you don't want to show too much cleavage or lack thereof. I found, and still do, that dresses were most practical. Only one piece to put on, nothing that slipped out of my pants when I picked up the babies, no skirt that got tangled around my waist and if I wore a print, I could hide spots easier, e.g. when there was no chance to change.  Also could dress up with heels or down with flats, depending on where we had to go. I wasn't into jeans back then, too warm and too tight when I had to move. Can't wear shorts, because my legs are not meant to be seen...
Have you considered dresses like this one? I found it on the Lacoste page.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Looking forward to seeing some outfits with your new beauty, Marylin!



This could be one...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This could be one...




I really like this one Marylin! Just the right combination of casual and chic! I've been wanting to get a longer sweater/cardigan.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I really like this one Marylin! Just the right combination of casual and chic! I've been wanting to get a longer sweater/cardigan.



Definitely get one! They are so versatile. Couldn't live without them!


----------



## Marylin

Handbag question again:
I am still looking around, don't have too much to spend any more, after my encounter with the lovely boy shown above...
But I still need a light bag for the summer and found this on a German consignment site. What do you think? It's dolce and gabbana, could get it for 200.(image borrowed from rebelle)


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Handbag question again:
> I am still looking around, don't have too much to spend any more, after my encounter with the lovely boy shown above...
> But I still need a light bag for the summer and found this on a German consignment site. What do you think? It's dolce and gabbana, could get it for 200.(image borrowed from rebelle)



I like this one!  But I do like my shoulder straps a bit longer.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> This could be one...



Cute outfit! I've been very tempted by the Chanel Boy. I can't get myself to make the purchase quite yet.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Been there, done that. My boys are bigger now, not quite teenager yet, so I'm out of carrot juice and  fingerprints all over my pants and shirts. I'm more on the heavier side, so of course I'm envious, but I do understand, that you don't want to show too much cleavage or lack thereof. I found, and still do, that dresses were most practical. Only one piece to put on, nothing that slipped out of my pants when I picked up the babies, no skirt that got tangled around my waist and if I wore a print, I could hide spots easier, e.g. when there was no chance to change.  Also could dress up with heels or down with flats, depending on where we had to go. I wasn't into jeans back then, too warm and too tight when I had to move. Can't wear shorts, because my legs are not meant to be seen...
> Have you considered dresses like this one? I found it on the Lacoste page.


I like this dress a lot.  In the past this style hasn't worked for me, because it ended up looking shapeless or were too short.  However, this looks like a longer and slimmer cut.  Lacoste is hard to find in my area, but I am going to keep looking.  At least I have some inspiration now, and I can always order it.  I got the itch to shop last night, so I ordered 2 striped boatneck tops, and 3 skirts (black, blue, gray).  Last summer I kept reaching for an imaginary gray skirt, so I figured now is the time to buy!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> This could be one...


I think you found a winner.  It combines everything I love- cool earrings, great tee, long and slimming cardigan, and CHANEL!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Handbag question again:
> I am still looking around, don't have too much to spend any more, after my encounter with the lovely boy shown above...
> But I still need a light bag for the summer and found this on a German consignment site. What do you think? It's dolce and gabbana, could get it for 200.(image borrowed from rebelle)


This appears to be a good option that won't break the bank.  The zipper, pleating detail, and color are very nice, and it looks like you could remove the existing strap and use an adjustable cross body strap if needed.


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> I like this one!  But I do like my shoulder straps a bit longer.



That doesn't bother me as long as I can get my arm through it. Hopefully I can. - IF I take it...


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Cute outfit! I've been very tempted by the Chanel Boy. I can't get myself to make the purchase quite yet.



I know how you feel. I was like that a year ago. And when I finally decided, I couldn't find it anymore. But you're right. It is a tough decision. After all it's a lot of money, even if it is one of the less expensive Chanel bags.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I think you found a winner.  It combines everything I love- cool earrings, great tee, long and slimming cardigan, and CHANEL!



Thanks apl. As soon as I can stop lugging my big tote around, I'll wear this!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> This appears to be a good option that won't break the bank.  The zipper, pleating detail, and color are very nice, and it looks like you could remove the existing strap and use an adjustable cross body strap if needed.



Right, haven't thought of that! Smart girl! So maybe I will...


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I like this dress a lot.  In the past this style hasn't worked for me, because it ended up looking shapeless or were too short.  However, this looks like a longer and slimmer cut.  Lacoste is hard to find in my area, but I am going to keep looking.  At least I have some inspiration now, and I can always order it.  I got the itch to shop last night, so I ordered 2 striped boatneck tops, and 3 skirts (black, blue, gray).  Last summer I kept reaching for an imaginary gray skirt, so I figured now is the time to buy!



I'm sure you could find dresses like this online. They pop up everywhere, you just need to make sure they are not too big and too long. Boat neck tops are my favorite! Do you have any pictures? I also think you can't go wrong with the colors you choose for your skirts. What style are they? Did you plan to wear the new tops with the new skirts? Would love to see the results of your shopping itch..

If you like stripes... I also found this one at the Peter Hahn website. (German brand I think) just as an inspiration.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I'm sure you could find dresses like this online. They pop up everywhere, you just need to make sure they are not too big and too long. Boat neck tops are my favorite! Do you have any pictures? I also think you can't go wrong with the colors you choose for your skirts. What style are they? Did you plan to wear the new tops with the new skirts? Would love to see the results of your shopping itch..
> 
> If you like stripes... I also found this one at the Peter Hahn website. (German brand I think) just as an inspiration.


The dress is very patriotic!  I could get a lot of wear out of this over the summer.  Not sure if I will be able to wear the tops and skirts together.  It depends on how everything hangs,and if the blacks match.  

I like to buy things from these brands, because they make things in a tall size.  Unfortunately, the selection is often very basic in style and color.

Tops-  http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1022540&vid=1&pid=140119
Black and blue skirt-  http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=&vid=1&pid=138349
Gray (lighter) skirt-  http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?vid=1&pid=427232022


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> The dress is very patriotic!  I could get a lot of wear out of this over the summer.  Not sure if I will be able to wear the tops and skirts together.  It depends on how everything hangs,and if the blacks match.
> 
> I like to buy things from these brands, because they make things in a tall size.  Unfortunately, the selection is often very basic in style and color.
> 
> Tops-  http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1022540&vid=1&pid=140119
> Black and blue skirt-  http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=&vid=1&pid=138349
> Gray (lighter) skirt-  http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?vid=1&pid=427232022



Thanks for showing it! It's all very nice. The skirts are great, they look comfortable and still pretty, but I think they'd need a different top, something tighter and short sleeved I'd say. The top would look good with jeans and shorts, I believe. 
If you're tall, you probably look good in cigarette pants and flats, I guess? I really like it when women can pull off that look. It's very Audrey Hepburn. And it would look great with your new striped top!


----------



## Sass

apl.79 said:


> I think you found a winner.  It combines everything I love- cool earrings, great tee, long and slimming cardigan, and CHANEL!




Oh Marilyn your new C just amazing love the outfit idea!!! 

I also think the d&g could be very versatile however I personally like to wear my bags cross body at times so I like the suggestion of an add on strap (if the bag isn't already yours or gone that is)


----------



## Sass

By the way I pulled the trigger on those Acne inspired jeans. Unfortunately this isn't my midrif haha. 

I have worn them twice already. Also brought some plain t-shirts (white v-neck in a style I already have and wear very regularly) and a mocha round neck - just cheapies a but still Hmm not no shopping ... Hehe


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Oh Marilyn your new C just amazing love the outfit idea!!!
> 
> I also think the d&g could be very versatile however I personally like to wear my bags cross body at times so I like the suggestion of an add on strap (if the bag isn't already yours or gone that is)



Thank you Sass. We will see how useful the bag is going to be. When I was in town yesterday I saw some light big, quite inexpensive bags. So there will be an alternative out there, I think.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> By the way I pulled the trigger on those Acne inspired jeans. Unfortunately this isn't my midrif haha.
> 
> I have worn them twice already. Also brought some plain t-shirts (white v-neck in a style I already have and wear very regularly) and a mocha round neck - just cheapies a but still Hmm not no shopping ... Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2928937



I'm glad you've worn them twice already. So either they will turn out to be a keeper in your wardrobe or you will get so much wear out of them now that you won't feel bad if you don't keep them. You know what I mean? Basic t-shirts are a must have. I wouldn't even count the expense towards my shopping budget. If I had one. Which I totally should.


----------



## Marylin

Wore my Woc last night for the first time. Went (window) shopping and to dinner with my best friends. This is what I wore it with:


----------



## Marylin

And this is, what I squeezed into my woc... (Plus the iPhone I used to take the picture with)


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Wore my Woc last night for the first time. Went (window) shopping and to dinner with my best friends. This is what I wore it with:




Lovely outfit!



Marylin said:


> And this is, what I squeezed into my woc... (Plus the iPhone I used to take the picture with)



Wow! It fits a lot. I really really want to find one now.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Lovely outfit!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Wow! It fits a lot. I really really want to find one now.



Well, I usually carry MUCH more with me, I really had to debate, what to take. Decided for the disinfectant, because we went to a tapas bar, and I knew I would be eating with my fingers. I would have liked to take a little case for my lipstick, because I'm afraid to get anything on the bag, just wrapped it in a Kleenex instead. I noticed though, that it cannot fit my big car key, had to leave it in my coat pocket. Also, I will have to be careful, because as lovely as the lambskin is, I don't won't to overstuff the bag, because it kind of bulges out a bit on the bottom and sides. So, yeah, first outing was a success. My (gay) friend commented on how lovely it is!


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Wore my Woc last night for the first time. Went (window) shopping and to dinner with my best friends. This is what I wore it with:



Lovely outfit!  Dinner with best friends is the perfect time to use the WOC!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Lovely outfit!  Dinner with best friends is the perfect time to use the WOC!



Thanks surfchick! You are so right. These are friends I lived with, when we went to university and didn't have any money. All of us have great jobs know, earn a comfortable living and nobody would ever judge anybody for what they spend their money on. So I feel really comfortable outing my luxury goods with them.


----------



## Marylin

Back to work. Who is still shopping from their wardrobe? Trying to find new ways to wear old clothes? This was my day. Everything I wore today was at least 2 years old, yeah!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Great job! You have a great assortment,Marylin!

TBH, I don't think I have very many clothes that are over 2 years old. Maybe coats.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Great job! You have a great assortment,Marylin!
> 
> TBH, I don't think I have very many clothes that are over 2 years old. Maybe coats.



Thanks bakeacookie. I'm kind of jealous, that you have a pretty new wardrobe, and I do love your style! On the other hand I couldn't afford changing out my clothes in a shorter term. I have coats and jackets I've been wearing for 15 years, Burberry, Max Mara, Strenesse, and jeans and pants I pretty much wear until they fall off. And of course my evening gowns don't really get used enough to be changed very often. 
Maybe I've just got too much....


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks bakeacookie. I'm kind of jealous, that you have a pretty new wardrobe, and I do love your style! On the other hand I couldn't afford changing out my clothes in a shorter term. I have coats and jackets I've been wearing for 15 years, Burberry, Max Mara, Strenesse, and jeans and pants I pretty much wear until they fall off. And of course my evening gowns don't really get used enough to be changed very often.
> Maybe I've just got too much....



Thank you! 

It's only recently I bought quality. The reason why I don't have many old clothes is because I bought cheap until I was able to fit quality in my budget. Then I kind of went crazy, now backing it down to a more reasonable level. I'm hoping to be wearing as much of it for years to come.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's only recently I bought quality. The reason why I don't have many old clothes is because I bought cheap until I was able to fit quality in my budget. Then I kind of went crazy, now backing it down to a more reasonable level. I'm hoping to be wearing as much of it for years to come.



Smart Girl! That's why I always like everything you post!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, I need your help again! My husband got me a beautiful LV scarf just like that and I totally love it, BUT: I've seen it so often around women who don't look very stylish, if you get my meaning,I know that this design is one of the most faked ones and probably lots of the ones I saw are fakes as well. Also, I'm not sure if I want to get down the monogram road, wear a design that's so obvious. It's kind of different with my Chanel bags, they don't feel that obvious to me, plus, I don't wear them around my face, like I would the scarf. Let me know what you think. I love the scarf, but is it worth keeping it?


----------



## Jesssh

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I need your help again! My husband got me a beautiful LV scarf just like that and I totally love it, BUT: I've seen it so often around women who don't look very stylish, if you get my meaning,I know that this design is one of the most faked ones and probably lots of the ones I saw are fakes as well. Also, I'm not sure if I want to get down the monogram road, wear a design that's so obvious. It's kind of different with my Chanel bags, they don't feel that obvious to me, plus, I don't wear them around my face, like I would the scarf. Let me know what you think. I love the scarf, but is it worth keeping it?



It sounds like you don't want to keep it. Would he mind if you exchanged it?


----------



## astromantic

That is very sweet of your husband. I agree with Jesssh -:would your husband mind?


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> That is very sweet of your husband. I agree with Jesssh -:would your husband mind?



No, he wouldn't mind at all! He'd just want to know I get something I like, and that he likes too. Since he's usually the one who knows what looks good (on me) I'd take him with me. So you  girls think I should return it? Do you know if LV exchanges it for cash or do I have to get store credit? Thanks for your help!


----------



## astromantic

I don't know what LV's policies are but I don't find the print or colour particularly attractive. I like my scarves to add a pop of colour to an outfit. Most importantly, do you like it?


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> I don't know what LV's policies are but I don't find the print or colour particularly attractive. I like my scarves to add a pop of colour to an outfit. Most importantly, do you like it?



That's the thing, astromantic. I do like it!But it feels somehow spoiled and I'm not sure if I'd wear it. I haven't even unpacked it yet....


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> That's the thing, astromantic. I do like it!But it feels somehow spoiled and I'm not sure if I'd wear it. I haven't even unpacked it yet....




I can understand what you mean about design being faked. If he doesn't mind your exchanging is there a design you prefer?

I like the scarf personally but then again I've not actually seen a fake scarf like that in my part of the world, I mostly see those sprouse (sp) if any fakes .


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> I'm glad you've worn them twice already. So either they will turn out to be a keeper in your wardrobe or you will get so much wear out of them now that you won't feel bad if you don't keep them. You know what I mean? Basic t-shirts are a must have. I wouldn't even count the expense towards my shopping budget. If I had one. Which I totally should.




Thanks Marilyn yes you are so right about the tshirts I now won't count them they are just basics. As for the jeans they were relatively inexpensive so I'm not feeing too bad, also as it's now autumn for us here I'm sure I can get some wear out of them  ) - although today was 32deg Celsius ...


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> That's the thing, astromantic. I do like it!But it feels somehow spoiled and I'm not sure if I'd wear it. I haven't even unpacked it yet....




I'm familiar with that feeling. My husband once bought me a bag for Valentine's Day I had been coveting shortly after I bought a different bag and I felt so spoiled and guilty but I loved both and kept both! I would keep it since its a gift from your hubby and you like it!


----------



## Marylin

Jesssh said:


> It sounds like you don't want to keep it. Would he mind if you exchanged it?



I know. To me I also sound like I don't want to keep it... I just don't know!!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> I'm familiar with that feeling. My husband once bought me a bag for Valentine's Day I had been coveting shortly after I bought a different bag and I felt so spoiled and guilty but I loved both and kept both! I would keep it since its a gift from your hubby and you like it!



I will have to talk to him - he's on a business trip right now. I have one more week to return it, so he might come up with an idea. Hopefully.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks Marilyn yes you are so right about the tshirts I now won't count them they are just basics. As for the jeans they were relatively inexpensive so I'm not feeing too bad, also as it's now autumn for us here I'm sure I can get some wear out of them  ) - although today was 32deg Celsius ...



God, here I still have to bundle up in the morning, just to bring in the newspaper....  I'm glad you love the jeans and that you got them for a good price, so you shopped very smartly! Anything else you're thinking about? I wondered how you will decide, which clothes to take with you, when you move.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> I can understand what you mean about design being faked. If he doesn't mind your exchanging is there a design you prefer?
> 
> I like the scarf personally but then again I've not actually seen a fake scarf like that in my part of the world, I mostly see those sprouse (sp) if any fakes .



I've thought about that design as well, but I'm not as much into animal print. I'm afraid, almost anything LV is prone to get faked at some point, so either I get over it and just get what I personally like, or I stay away from it completely. It seems to become a quite philosophical question: will I spend money (or will my husband ) to buy clothes I love, clothes that are considered a luxury item and that I love, or just the brand and design, because I can afford it? Why even buy the real stuff, if you get the fake for a fraction of the price and it's almost impossible to notice anyways? Why even buy anything that's so obviously designer? 
Oh boy. I might not need a fashion advice, but a priest, a rabbi, a lawyer and an economics expert. Or I'll just ask my mum...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I've thought about that design as well, but I'm not as much into animal print. I'm afraid, almost anything LV is prone to get faked at some point, so either I get over it and just get what I personally like, or I stay away from it completely. It seems to become a quite philosophical question: will I spend money (or will my husband ) to buy clothes I love, clothes that are considered a luxury item and that I love, or just the brand and design, because I can afford it? Why even buy the real stuff, if you get the fake for a fraction of the price and it's almost impossible to notice anyways? Why even buy anything that's so obviously designer?
> 
> Oh boy. I might not need a fashion advice, but a priest, a rabbi, a lawyer and an economics expert. Or I'll just ask my mum...




I'm a bit late to this discussion, Marylin, but I like the scarf. I do understand what you're saying about fakes though ... but you will know. To me this is what really matters; it's whatever makes you feel good. If you really like the scarf, you and those who know you well will know you don't wear fakes!!

This is like a cliffhanger ...I will keep reading to find out what you decide!


----------



## MASEML

Marylin, I encountered the same problem recently. My SO bought me a couple items from Hermes, I knew I would never wear it and he also didn't mind if I returned it, so I did. Switching shoes, I know that any gift I give him, I want him to wear/use it, if he doesn't like it, then I'd rather him return or exchange it; my feelings wouldn't be hurt.

If you are returning to LV, I'm guessing a store credit unless you have the original receipt.


----------



## MASEML

Marylin said:


> I've thought about that design as well, but I'm not as much into animal print. I'm afraid, almost anything LV is prone to get faked at some point, so either I get over it and just get what I personally like, or I stay away from it completely. It seems to become a quite philosophical question: will I spend money (or will my husband ) to buy clothes I love, clothes that are considered a luxury item and that I love, or just the brand and design, because I can afford it? *Why even buy the real stuff, if you get the fake for a fraction of the price and it's almost impossible to notice anyways? *Why even buy anything that's so obviously designer?
> Oh boy. I might not need a fashion advice, but a priest, a rabbi, a lawyer and an economics expert. Or I'll just ask my mum...



Would say that buying fakes sometimes funnels money to terrorist groups. Counterfeiting products is one way to disguise money laundering.  That's one reason not to buy a fake.


----------



## Marylin

MASEML said:


> Would say that buying fakes sometimes funnels money to terrorist groups. Counterfeiting products is one way to disguise money laundering.  That's one reason not to buy a fake.



You're right of course. And it's not so much money laundering, but money making! Terrorist groups are financing their acts not only through major, but also minor criminality. I think I've read somewhere that those who are responsible for the first attack on the WTC in 1993 made the money they needed through selling fakes. And that's not the only reason, not to buy any. Those fakes mostly are made by children or men and women who hardly get paid for their labor, who have to work long hours in terrible environments and suffer illness and death caused by toxic substances the material gets treated with. Not to mention the factories they have to work in. So, of course, I'd never buy a fake anything, I don't buy clothes that are made in India, Bangladesh or China. Don't buy toys made in those countries either. My question was more of a philosophical one. 
I'm so glad you've mentioned that point.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I'm a bit late to this discussion, Marylin, but I like the scarf. I do understand what you're saying about fakes though ... but you will know. To me this is what really matters; it's whatever makes you feel good. If you really like the scarf, you and those who know you well will know you don't wear fakes!!
> 
> This is like a cliffhanger ...I will keep reading to find out what you decide!



I want to decide by tomorrow, so I'll let you know. Right now I'm leaning towards returning it.


----------



## Marylin

Ok. I'm going to return my LV. It's decided. There's no reason to keep it if I already know I won't wear it. My husband's fine with it and gave me the receipt. I wanted to do it today, but I'm having such an eye infection due to allergies, that I didn't won't to show up in the store looking like something out of an underwater horror film. So it goes back next week. One last look and no regrets.


----------



## Marylin

There's a funny story I would like to share with you. It happened today at work when I went home carrying my chanel tote and my lunch bag. A coworker walked up and complimented me on my bag. I was delighted, moved my beloved Chanel around and said how much I love it. She actually was talking about my lunch bag...:weird:


----------



## Jesssh

^^^ lol


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> There's a funny story I would like to share with you. It happened today at work when I went home carrying my chanel tote and my lunch bag. A coworker walked up and complimented me on my bag. I was delighted, moved my beloved Chanel around and said how much I love it. She actually was talking about my lunch bag...:weird:


That is funny!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Ok. I'm going to return my LV. It's decided. There's no reason to keep it if I already know I won't wear it. My husband's fine with it and gave me the receipt. I wanted to do it today, but I'm having such an eye infection due to allergies, that I didn't won't to show up in the store looking like something out of an underwater horror film. So it goes back next week. One last look and no regrets.


It sounds like you made a good decision.  Hopefully you can find something else that makes your heart skip a beat.  You'll have to share a picture of what you choose.  Feel better soon! Allergies are so awful!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> It sounds like you made a good decision.  Hopefully you can find something else that makes your heart skip a beat.  You'll have to share a picture of what you choose.  Feel better soon! Allergies are so awful!



Thanks apl, you're sweet. I'm still in no state to leave the house without sunnies, but since it's not sunny I look like a c-list actress on her way to AA. So. No LV today... :sunnies
BUT: 
The bag came and it's really quite nice! There's a bit of wear on the bottom, but I don't mind and it's spotless inside. It's the perfect size and the straps are long enough for me. The zipper on the flap part is a bit stubborn, looks like it wasn't used very often. Since I can't got outside and wear it, I've played with my stylebook app to create looks with it.


----------



## Marylin

One way of showing off my new to me D&G bag.


----------



## Marylin

And another very casual one I will have to wait until summer to wear.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> One way of showing off my new to me D&G bag.



Great way to show off the D&G purse. Great colors!


----------



## Mimmy

Sounds like you made the right decision, for you on the LV scarf, Marylin. 


Marylin said:


> One way of showing off my new to me D&G bag.



Great look!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Great way to show off the D&G purse. Great colors!



Thanks surfchick! I also like the colors, just need a light coat though...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Sounds like you made the right decision, for you on the LV scarf, Marylin.
> 
> 
> Great look!



Thank you Mimmy. Still too cold outside to wear it, unfortunately.


----------



## Marylin

I can't believe I still have to wear scarfs and hats and coats! We went to brunch yesterday and just for the short walk from the car I was bundled up to the tip of the nose. So my clothes reflect the dark sky, no outing yet for the D&G bag, too much stuff to take for the Woc, so a bit of a boring look. But I guess I'm still pretty good with shopping my on closet. The newest item in this outfit is the bag (5 months old) the second newest is the shirt that I bought 2 years ago.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I can't believe I still have to wear scarfs and hats and coats! We went to brunch yesterday and just for the short walk from the car I was bundled up to the tip of the nose. So my clothes reflect the dark sky, no outing yet for the D&G bag, too much stuff to take for the Woc, so a bit of a boring look. But I guess I'm still pretty good with shopping my on closet. The newest item in this outfit is the bag (5 months old) the second newest is the shirt that I bought 2 years ago.




I really like this look, Marylin! Even though it's not new, may I have the brand/designer of the jacket?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I can't believe I still have to wear scarfs and hats and coats! We went to brunch yesterday and just for the short walk from the car I was bundled up to the tip of the nose. So my clothes reflect the dark sky, no outing yet for the D&G bag, too much stuff to take for the Woc, so a bit of a boring look. But I guess I'm still pretty good with shopping my on closet. The newest item in this outfit is the bag (5 months old) the second newest is the shirt that I bought 2 years ago.



Yeah Superdry!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I really like this look, Marylin! Even though it's not new, may I have the brand/designer of the jacket?



Thank you Mimmy. It's a Burberry jacket. Almost 4 years old...


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah Superdry!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you Mimmy. It's a Burberry jacket. Almost 4 years old...




Still amazing!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you Mimmy. It's a Burberry jacket. Almost 4 years old...




I love how you've picked statement items that can be worn for years to come.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I love how you've picked statement items that can be worn for years to come.



Thank you. That's what I'm telling myself, when I buy expensive clothes. That's an investment piece!  That's also, what I told myself, when I bought this blazer. It was on sale and I was debating whether to buy or not to buy. Got a lot of compliments today, so I think it was worth it. And I got to take my new bag to work today. Yeah!


----------



## marbella8

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I wish I had the answers! I think my monthly budget should maybe be $100 max? I'm honestly not sure what's a realistic budget for me. I know quitting cold turkey probably will fail, so I think I need to set a small allowance. The problem is, I have expensive tastes and I love online shopping and deals. So $100 might get me one thing, if that, or maybe two, depending on the items.
> 
> I think the way to stick to it is changing your mindset, which is difficult to do. It goes to appreciating what you already have and working with your current wardrobe to find new ways to put together outfits. I try to change, but then I see something that I want and it's so hard! Like "oh, I need more day dresses for summer and this one is perfect!" I try to rationalize it in my mind. I hear people with less are usually more creative with their looks. I'm trying to change my perspective to see that I have a lot, and not focus on the things I don't have (or need).



This is a great perspective.


----------



## marbella8

Once, a few years ago, I committed and accomplished a 6-month clothing, etc., shopping ban. I tried one this year and have failed. This thread makes me want to start one. As of April 1st I am going to try a 3-monnth ban and go from there.


----------



## Marylin

marbella8 said:


> Once, a few years ago, I committed and accomplished a 6-month clothing, etc., shopping ban. I tried one this year and have failed. This thread makes me want to start one. As of April 1st I am going to try a 3-monnth ban and go from there.



Wow, that's amazing!  How did you do it? What made you do it? Did it change your way of getting dressed and/or shopping habits? I'm curious, I know, but I love to hear people's wardrobe stories! Why did you set April 1st as your starting date and how are you planning to achieve your goals? Anything we can do to help? Please let us know!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thank you. That's what I'm telling myself, when I buy expensive clothes. That's an investment piece!  That's also, what I told myself, when I bought this blazer. It was on sale and I was debating whether to buy or not to buy. Got a lot of compliments today, so I think it was worth it. And I got to take my new bag to work today. Yeah!


Love this!  The pleating detail on the blouse is so unique.  I really liked all of the outfits you posted with your new bag.  Are you enjoying it as much as you thought you would?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Love this!  The pleating detail on the blouse is so unique.  I really liked all of the outfits you posted with your new bag.  Are you enjoying it as much as you thought you would?



Thank you apl. You know, I have only worn that blouse once since I bought it over a year ago, but it was too wide, so it just looked weird. Oh the joy of gaining weight... I don't like that I gained a few kilos, but the blouse looks much better now.

And yes! Totally love putting together new outfits out of my own wardrobe. It is like shopping in a boutique where everything fits and it's all my style and I don't have to pay for it. That's why I highly recommend doing it. The app helps so much. I don't despair in front of my clothes in the morning,but try to decide using the app.  And if all fails, I just use one of the outfits I've used before and be safe. 
Starting this thread also encourages me to try out more combinations and use different clothes.  e.g. I made a conscious effort to integrate my new bag into the last outfit, because I wanted to show it to you guys.

But I also don't want to dominate this thread. I would love to follow other people's efforts to stick to a budget, no matter how high, and have fun with what they already own. I hope to see more pictures.
 You know, it's one thing, to see an outfit, we can do that all over the web and even in this forum, it's completely different if you know how those outfits were put together, what these women were trying to achieve. It is some kind of art and some kind of showing your personality, albeit a superficial one.

Thanks for being part of it!

And also: how are your efforts going? Anything to share?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thank you apl. You know, I have only worn that blouse once since I bought it over a year ago, but it was too wide, so it just looked weird. Oh the joy of gaining weight... I don't like that I gained a few kilos, but the blouse looks much better now.
> 
> And yes! Totally love putting together new outfits out of my own wardrobe. It is like shopping in a boutique where everything fits and it's all my style and I don't have to pay for it. That's why I highly recommend doing it. The app helps so much. I don't despair in front of my clothes in the morning,but try to decide using the app.  And if all fails, I just use one of the outfits I've used before and be safe.
> Starting this thread also encourages me to try out more combinations and use different clothes.  e.g. I made a conscious effort to integrate my new bag into the last outfit, because I wanted to show it to you guys.
> 
> But I also don't want to dominate this thread. I would love to follow other people's efforts to stick to a budget, no matter how high, and have fun with what they already own. I hope to see more pictures.
> You know, it's one thing, to see an outfit, we can do that all over the web and even in this forum, it's completely different if you know how those outfits were put together, what these women were trying to achieve. It is some kind of art and some kind of showing your personality, albeit a superficial one.
> 
> Thanks for being part of it!
> 
> And also: how are your efforts going? Anything to share?


Outfit selection and accessorizing really is an art form.  I never thought about it like that, but you are right.  My update-  I have stuck to my budget and purchased things on my list, except for January which was a flurry of retail therapy and impulse buys.  Though I did stick to my budget even then.  My impulse buys have turned out to be favorites (leopard belt, gray stripe tee, bright coat), and I am logging all of my purchases in my agenda.  I cleaned out my closet and got rid of anything I didn't feel good about myself in or didn't fit properly.  It's such an eye opener to throw all of the items you "might want again someday" into a pile.  I haven't loved them for a couple of years now, so they have to go.  Now that spring might actually come (viscous rumors probably), I have been toying with the idea of a capsule wardrobe.  Still working on my list and fine tuning what I really need and will wear a lot.  I did purchase a couple of items on my list a few days ago, and am way under budget this month.  Well, so far.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Outfit selection and accessorizing really is an art form.  I never thought about it like that, but you are right.  My update-  I have stuck to my budget and purchased things on my list, except for January which was a flurry of retail therapy and impulse buys.  Though I did stick to my budget even then.  My impulse buys have turned out to be favorites (leopard belt, gray stripe tee, bright coat), and I am logging all of my purchases in my agenda.  I cleaned out my closet and got rid of anything I didn't feel good about myself in or didn't fit properly.  It's such an eye opener to throw all of the items you "might want again someday" into a pile.  I haven't loved them for a couple of years now, so they have to go.  Now that spring might actually come (viscous rumors probably), I have been toying with the idea of a capsule wardrobe.  Still working on my list and fine tuning what I really need and will wear a lot.  I did purchase a couple of items on my list a few days ago, and am way under budget this month.  Well, so far.



Cool! I like that you're filing your purchases! Spring also always makes me want to clear out my closet. There are still a few things in it that I'm not quite sure about it and I have to see what I need to make them look good.
What would be a capsule wardrobe for you? Do you think it would actually serve your needs?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Cool! I like that you're filing your purchases! Spring also always makes me want to clear out my closet. There are still a few things in it that I'm not quite sure about it and I have to see what I need to make them look good.
> What would be a capsule wardrobe for you? Do you think it would actually serve your needs?


I have been trying to figure out what would be in my capsule.  So far, I have 4 dresses, 1 white cropped pant, 1 white skirt, 1 denim skirt, and assorted tops (three quarter length sleeve, sleeveless, tees).   Everything I just listed should do well for social events, dinners, lunches, etc.  However, I am struggling with the day to day items.  Part of the reason why I want to try this concept is to force myself to wear some of my nicer clothing.  I feel more confident when I look nice, and I want to set a good example for my boys.  But I have to be realistic about our life.  Shorts and tees are very practical for playing outside, going to the park, etc.  I did a bit of a capsule wardrobe last year with shorts, tees, and a few skirts.  It worked pretty well, but I would like to be a little more stylish.


----------



## dooneybaby

TJNEscada said:


> I don't have time to post outfits but here's my closet -- it's a long and skinny closet (15 ft long - custom built in an old house!) .  I put like items together:  coats, leathers, jeans, ponchos, tshirts, silk tops, party tops, dress pants, skirts, dresses.  I have few bags at the far ends that contain black tie, party dresses, etc that aren't worn much.  Shoes are all on the shelf at one end with a step stool to get them.  Purses are all on the shelf at the other end.  I do have boxed boots on the floor and some of my Rockstuds and other shoes that come in a bigger box.  I won't even tell you how many drawers of sweaters I have, it's shameful consumerism at its finest!!


This can make a girl down right giddy!


----------



## eggtartapproved

What a great thread! - I'm showing up a bit late but this year I started with some wardrobe goals that I documented in my blog to keep myself accountable and feel that if I'm broadcasting it, the potential guilt will help keep me in check haha... I regularly check in with my self to make sure I'm staying on track. I tracked all my wardrobe spending (not including bags) in 2014 so I was able to, for the first time, give myself a budget. I budgeted $1000 for 2015 (not including bags and major investment/upgrade pieces like coats) and as we're closing in on the first quarter, I'm just slightly over $250 - I did sell a few things so I'm actually under budget (but just for simplicity, I'm not taking that into account). This year I'm trying hard to really purge, refine, and upgrade - I also tried a capsule wardrobe but it didn't work too well because I missed my other clothes, so just this week I am trying a color capsule to see how it goes. I also use the Stylebook App and love tracking my cost per wear and also helps me with using my accessories and shoes more - I think the color capsule is actually going to make me use my accessories and shoes more to give my outfits more pizazz. In addition to sticking with a budget, I'm really working on keeping my numbers low so I can eventually one day have a somewhat minimalist wardrobe. Looking forward to joining u guys down this road!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> What a great thread! - I'm showing up a bit late but this year I started with some wardrobe goals that I documented in my blog to keep myself accountable and feel that if I'm broadcasting it, the potential guilt will help keep me in check haha... I regularly check in with my self to make sure I'm staying on track. I tracked all my wardrobe spending (not including bags) in 2014 so I was able to, for the first time, give myself a budget. I budgeted $1000 for 2015 (not including bags and major investment/upgrade pieces like coats) and as we're closing in on the first quarter, I'm just slightly over $250 - I did sell a few things so I'm actually under budget (but just for simplicity, I'm not taking that into account). This year I'm trying hard to really purge, refine, and upgrade - I also tried a capsule wardrobe but it didn't work too well because I missed my other clothes, so just this week I am trying a color capsule to see how it goes. I also use the Stylebook App and love tracking my cost per wear and also helps me with using my accessories and shoes more - I think the color capsule is actually going to make me use my accessories and shoes more to give my outfits more pizazz. In addition to sticking with a budget, I'm really working on keeping my numbers low so I can eventually one day have a somewhat minimalist wardrobe. Looking forward to joining u guys down this road!



Hi there! Thanks for joining us! I love your blog! It's exactly what I would do if I had any discipline to keep a blog running  
It's great to have you over, please help us stay on track by showing us your wardrobe and how you deal with your budget. Would you?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I have been trying to figure out what would be in my capsule.  So far, I have 4 dresses, 1 white cropped pant, 1 white skirt, 1 denim skirt, and assorted tops (three quarter length sleeve, sleeveless, tees).   Everything I just listed should do well for social events, dinners, lunches, etc.  However, I am struggling with the day to day items.  Part of the reason why I want to try this concept is to force myself to wear some of my nicer clothing.  I feel more confident when I look nice, and I want to set a good example for my boys.  But I have to be realistic about our life.  Shorts and tees are very practical for playing outside, going to the park, etc.  I did a bit of a capsule wardrobe last year with shorts, tees, and a few skirts.  It worked pretty well, but I would like to be a little more stylish.



I hear you. There is a fine line between looking good and ready to play and have fun and just looking frumpy or overdressed. Never did I have such a hard time looking good as when the boys were little. I just didn't know how and it didn't help that I couldn't wear heels. As we've discussed before, I think dresses would work well in your day to day life especially in the summer. And I'm sure you are a terrific example for your boys. Every son is in love with his mother, well, until he hits puberty....


----------



## Marylin

Update on Louis Vuitton:
I returned the scarf. As I said, it just wasn't for me. Unfortunately I didn't get the money back, just store credit. And there's nothing I'd want right now. The credit doesn't expire, but I'm still not particularly thrilled about having 400  on a piece of paper with an obligation to spend it at LV. Any suggestions?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you. That's what I'm telling myself, when I buy expensive clothes. That's an investment piece!  That's also, what I told myself, when I bought this blazer. It was on sale and I was debating whether to buy or not to buy. Got a lot of compliments today, so I think it was worth it. And I got to take my new bag to work today. Yeah!


Love the outfit and the earrings are gorgeous! 



Marylin said:


> Hi there! Thanks for joining us! I love your blog! It's exactly what I would do if I had any discipline to keep a blog running
> It's great to have you over, please help us stay on track by showing us your wardrobe and how you deal with your budget. Would you?


Thanks for the welcome! I didn't use a budget before but after getting a better idea of my style, and then tracking my purchases in 2014, I was able to get a reasonable idea of where I spend my money (hence why bags weren't part of the budget right now)...I also made a list of items I don't need to buy and that really helped me to stay on track because I would look at the numbers from time to time as a reminder...  I don't count investment pieces because I can only really afford to upgrade/invest in one or two major piece a year... keeping within budget of $250 for the first quarter was a fluke in terms of spacing things out - I don't expect it to work that perfectly every time haha.. and I also factored in how many no-spend months I wanted to achieve this year with my wardrobe (which is 6) and that helped to give me a good estimate. I really revisit my goals a lot and stylebook app is a good reminder of how much stuff I have when I look at my numbers. I will post more outfits from Stylebook when dh returns (I have a blackberry and dh downloaded the app for me on his phone =))


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I hear you. There is a fine line between looking good and ready to play and have fun and just looking frumpy or overdressed. Never did I have such a hard time looking good as when the boys were little. I just didn't know how and it didn't help that I couldn't wear heels. As we've discussed before, I think dresses would work well in your day to day life especially in the summer. And I'm sure you are a terrific example for your boys. Every son is in love with his mother, well, until he hits puberty....


I agree that fashion is a struggle when you have small children.  It's getting better, but it is still a challenge.  You are probably right about dresses being a good fit for my current lifestyle.  I tried a few on when I went shopping a few days ago, but nothing fit properly and I don't think alterations would have helped. I am going to go shopping again tomorrow to see if I can find anything.  Hopefully I will have something good to share!


----------



## marbella8

Marylin said:


> Wow, that's amazing!  How did you do it? What made you do it? Did it change your way of getting dressed and/or shopping habits? I'm curious, I know, but I love to hear people's wardrobe stories! Why did you set April 1st as your starting date and how are you planning to achieve your goals? Anything we can do to help? Please let us know!



Thank you Marilyn for the warm welcome! I don't quite know how I did it, and I would like to regain that self control. The reason I choose the first if next month is because I ordered a couple things, so I want to start with a clean slate. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Update on Louis Vuitton:
> 
> I returned the scarf. As I said, it just wasn't for me. Unfortunately I didn't get the money back, just store credit. And there's nothing I'd want right now. The credit doesn't expire, but I'm still not particularly thrilled about having 400  on a piece of paper with an obligation to spend it at LV. Any suggestions?




do you know of a friend or relative who's going to LV? Perhaps exchange it with someone? 

Lol, I would've spent it already, but I'm a big LV fan. Tempted by the shawl in turquoise.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> .  I don't count investment pieces because I can only really afford to upgrade/invest in one or two major piece a year... keeping within budget of $250 for the first quarter was a fluke in terms of spacing things out - I don't expect it to work that perfectly every time haha.. and I also factored in how many no-spend months I wanted to achieve this year with my wardrobe (which is 6) and that helped to give me a good estimate. ))




6 months??? How do you do this? I can go 6 days, maybe 6 weeks without shopping, but I could never do 6 months. What would be your investment pieces this year?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I agree that fashion is a struggle when you have small children.  It's getting better, but it is still a challenge.  You are probably right about dresses being a good fit for my current lifestyle.  I tried a few on when I went shopping a few days ago, but nothing fit properly and I don't think alterations would have helped. I am going to go shopping again tomorrow to see if I can find anything.  Hopefully I will have something good to share!



Any luck?


----------



## Marylin

marbella8 said:


> Thank you Marilyn for the warm welcome! I don't quite know how I did it, and I would like to regain that self control. The reason I choose the first if next month is because I ordered a couple things, so I want to start with a clean slate. Will let you know how it goes



Super! And of course we'd like to see what you wear while trying...!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> 6 months??? How do you do this? I can go 6 days, maybe 6 weeks without shopping, but I could never do 6 months. What would be your investment pieces this year?




Haha with you on that. I think I've failed every ban I've attempted lately.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> do you know of a friend or relative who's going to LV? Perhaps exchange it with someone?
> 
> Lol, I would've spent it already, but I'm a big LV fan. Tempted by the shawl in turquoise.



Unfortunately there's no one who'd buy anything at LV. My sister likes LV, but she wouldn't spend that much money. She usually gets LV as gifts....
I really would have loved to keep it, if it weren't for the issue with all the fakes. Maybe there's something in the winter that's not so obviously LV and that I'll like.
Which shawl do you mean? The monogram turquoise?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Unfortunately there's no one who'd buy anything at LV. My sister likes LV, but she wouldn't spend that much money. She usually gets LV as gifts....
> 
> I really would have loved to keep it, if it weren't for the issue with all the fakes. Maybe there's something in the winter that's not so obviously LV and that I'll like.
> 
> Which shawl do you mean? The monogram turquoise?




Yes. I'm eyeing that since I can't justify anything else that came out in turquoise. I totally understand you on the fakes with the shawls though, there's certain colorways on the shawl I avoid because of fakes. Yours was one of them.  It's certainly pretty though, but I totally understood your point on not liking it because it's heavily faked. Did you not like other colorways?

And I'd just hold on to the store credit then, I'm sure you're bound to find something to love.  They're always releasing new things, and I'm always on the lookout for more, haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Haha with you on that. I think I've failed every ban I've attempted lately.



Maybe we should rename this thread (since there's this terrible spelling mistake that annoys the heck out of me anyways) to: 'We did try, but love clothes way too much to be trying to stick to any budget whatsoever.'


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Maybe we should rename this thread (since there's this terrible spelling mistake that annoys the heck out of me anyways) to: 'We did try, but love clothes way too much to be trying to stick to any budget whatsoever.'




Haha!

If anything, I take more time to think about what I want/need? 
I have stuck to my budget per item....except when it comes to my accessories. Haha. 


totally didn't notice the spelling mistake till now.


----------



## Marylin

And while we're at it...
I went to my favorite store, just to look around and came home with one thing I kind of needed and one thing I really wanted...
This is what I needed:

I love it and wore it right away for dinner. Without the belt though. It looks much better worn open, and very Jackie Kennedy. I do need long gloves though. The color is a bit darker, more of a colder pink. I'll try to find a better picture.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Haha!
> 
> If anything, I take more time to think about what I want/need?
> I have stuck to my budget per item....except when it comes to my accessories. Haha.
> 
> 
> totally didn't notice the spelling mistake till now.



Yeah. Let's rename it to: 'We buy what we like, but really think hard and long about the arguments we use to convince ourselves why we buy it.'


----------



## Marylin

Here's another pic I took myself which might give a better idea about the color. Not a good photo though.


----------



## Marylin

Oh and here's my second purchase. Always wanted an Etro dress and this one was amazingly affordable. Half the price they usually are.
Took the picture on my tailor's dummy and she's a bit top heavy and less curvy than I am. But you get the idea I guess.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> 6 months??? How do you do this? I can go 6 days, maybe 6 weeks without shopping, but I could never do 6 months. What would be your investment pieces this year?



Oh, 6 months is my goal for this year haha. March has been my only no-purchase month so far. I really try to break things down into manageable numbers. If I don't shop one month a quarter, that's 4 months already and that's just 2 extra months not to buy haha. In theory, should be do-able. My investment piece this year was a wool duffle coat from Burberry. I don't think I'll be adding another piece this year because there's nothing I need or want to replace yet - a long term goal is to minimize my jackets and coats and replace them with more versatile and quality pieces from burberry. I need to let go of more first and then I hope to add a gray peacoat in the future.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh and here's my second purchase. Always wanted an Etro dress and this one was amazingly affordable. Half the price they usually are.
> Took the picture on my tailor's dummy and she's a bit top heavy and less curvy than I am. But you get the idea I guess.



This is really pretty!


----------



## manons88

I did go without shopping for a year. I purchased this month some clothes and some of it was with 70% discount. I always stick with a budget. Right now more than ever cause I am  still searching for a fulltime job.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Any luck?


No luck on my shopping trip, but I did buy my friend's daughter the sweetest Easter dress.  At least someone got a new dress!  I did find a nice pair of khaki shorts, so I crossed that off my list.  I didn't have time to go to all of the stores I wanted to visit, but I have a few new places to try.  Also, I found out there is a Lacoste store near me, so I want to look for the dress you posted.  On a different note, I realized that I don't really want to do a capsule wardrobe this summer.  I'm drawn to the simplicity of it, but I have already pared my wardrobe down greatly and want to enjoy what is left.  And I want to buy more...


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh and here's my second purchase. Always wanted an Etro dress and this one was amazingly affordable. Half the price they usually are.
> Took the picture on my tailor's dummy and she's a bit top heavy and less curvy than I am. But you get the idea I guess.


What a find!  It's very beautiful.  I'm drooling a bit over your new coat as well.  It's so chic!  It's hard to tell from the pictures, can you wear the coat over the dress?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Here's another pic I took myself which might give a better idea about the color. Not a good photo though.




Love the coat!

I feel like I've grasped what I want to wear, now I should make a capsule wardrobe in different fabrics, some for summer/winter (aka really hot and not so hot). 

But I'll do that another time when it's time to replace everything, I'm going on a clothing and shoe ban for 3 months.


----------



## apl.79

manons88 said:


> I did go without shopping for a year. I purchased this month some clothes and some of it was with 70% discount. I always stick with a budget. Right now more than ever cause I am  still searching for a fulltime job.


I have gone without shopping for months, but never a year.  How did you stay motivated?  Whenever I tell myself that I can't buy anything I seem to want "something" more.


----------



## manons88

apl.79 said:


> I have gone without shopping for months, but never a year.  How did you stay motivated?  Whenever I tell myself that I can't buy anything I seem to want "something" more.


I always ask myself Do I need it? Have I already something like this in my closet? And can I afford this? I must admit that I collected a lot of clothes in the last 10 years that I still wear, especially jeans. With shoes I go to the shoemaker to resole them.

Sorry for my bad English, I am from The Netherlands


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> My investment piece this year was a wool duffle coat from Burberry. I don't think I'll be adding another piece this year because there's nothing I need or want to replace yet - a long term goal is to minimize my jackets and coats and replace them with more versatile and quality pieces from burberry. I need to let go of more first and then I hope to add a gray peacoat in the future.



Very smart! I have 2 Burberry coats, plus the trench that I've been wearing forever. If you go for the classic style, they last for decades.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is really pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Marylin

manons88 said:


> I did go without shopping for a year. I purchased this month some clothes and some of it was with 70% discount. I always stick with a budget. Right now more than ever cause I am  still searching for a fulltime job.



One year?  incredible. And amazing.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> No luck on my shopping trip, but I did buy my friend's daughter the sweetest Easter dress.  At least someone got a new dress!  I did find a nice pair of khaki shorts, so I crossed that off my list.  I didn't have time to go to all of the stores I wanted to visit, but I have a few new places to try.  Also, I found out there is a Lacoste store near me, so I want to look for the dress you posted.  On a different note, I realized that I don't really want to do a capsule wardrobe this summer.  I'm drawn to the simplicity of it, but I have already pared my wardrobe down greatly and want to enjoy what is left.  And I want to buy more...



How nice of you, to buy a dress for the girl! 
Yeah, I never got the capsule concept. If you've got all those pretty clothes and payed a lot of money, why limit yourself?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> What a find!  It's very beautiful.  I'm drooling a bit over your new coat as well.  It's so chic!  It's hard to tell from the pictures, can you wear the coat over the dress?



Thank you apl! Yes, I could wear the coat with the dress, but it's  too dressy for my liking. I'd wear the dress in a more seventies style and the coat even with jeans or slim black pants.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love the coat!
> 
> I feel like I've grasped what I want to wear, now I should make a capsule wardrobe in different fabrics, some for summer/winter (aka really hot and not so hot).
> 
> But I'll do that another time when it's time to replace everything, I'm going on a clothing and shoe ban for 3 months.



You're going on a ban? Then you MUST post your outfits for us while you're shopping out of your closet, would you?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> What a find!  It's very beautiful.  I'm drooling a bit over your new coat as well.  It's so chic!  It's hard to tell from the pictures, can you wear the coat over the dress?



Maybe like this? Without the belt though.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Maybe like this? Without the belt though.


That looks like a winning combination!  Try it on and let us know what you think.  I love living vicariously through others on TPF.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You're going on a ban? Then you MUST post your outfits for us while you're shopping out of your closet, would you?



Yes! I shall post more often my outfits!  I've just been swamped at work that I barely have time to make it into a look, then watermark it, and upload here. But I definitely should do that since I'm really shopping my closet.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Maybe like this? Without the belt though.



Love this! Definitely coat with no belt, what shoes?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> That looks like a winning combination!  Try it on and let us know what you think.  I love living vicariously through others on TPF.


Me too!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Yes! I shall post more often my outfits!  I've just been swamped at work that I barely have time to make it into a look, then watermark it, and upload here. But I definitely should do that since I'm really shopping my closet.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love this! Definitely coat with no belt, what shoes?



That's a tough question. I don't own any nude heels (yet). These are my choices.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> That's a tough question. I don't own any nude heels (yet). These are my choices.


I like the Prada heels.  They look like they would be very elongating for your legs.


----------



## bakeacookie

apl.79 said:


> i like the prada heels.  They look like they would be very elongating for your legs.




+1


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I like the Prada heels.  They look like they would be very elongating for your legs.



I'm guessing you're talking about the silvery heels top left? Both on top are Prada. Here's another picture of the ones on the right.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I'm guessing you're talking about the silvery heels top left? Both on top are Prada. Here's another picture of the ones on the right.


No, I was talking about these.  I like the colors and the gentle V shape in green seems like it would be elongating.


----------



## Jen123

I really needed this thread today! I have been thinking about how the constant pursuit of buying and buying and buying is really just exhausting. I also am 3 years into my career and I have a great base of clothing and need to stop stuffing my closet. I also need to focus on building my savings and spending money on experiences rather than things. It's difficult because things have always made me happy. Since 2008 I have never gone even a MONTH without buying clothing, shoes or accessories.. So my goal is to start with 1 month of not shopping. Then another month... see how long I can go. I need to go cold turkey and take it in manageable bites.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I really needed this thread today! I have been thinking about how the constant pursuit of buying and buying and buying is really just exhausting. I also am 3 years into my career and I have a great base of clothing and need to stop stuffing my closet. I also need to focus on building my savings and spending money on experiences rather than things. It's difficult because things have always made me happy. Since 2008 I have never gone even a MONTH without buying clothing, shoes or accessories.. So my goal is to start with 1 month of not shopping. Then another month... see how long I can go. I need to go cold turkey and take it in manageable bites.



Hi Jen! Welcome to the thread. It seems like you're determined! Have you tried to find out, why you shop - other than, of course, because you really need something, which we rarely do, don't we?  I've found that I sometimes just need to feel pretty in new clothes or more confident. So it helps my self esteem walking out of a store with a bag full of things that look good on me. If I don't feel pretty any more once I try my purchases on at home, I take them back. Everytime. I still have more than I need, but at least nothing I don't feel good in, which helps. Have you tried writing down your expenses? Others in this forum have explained how they take lists with clothes they have or don't need when they go shopping. For me, the stylebook app shows me how much I already own and that I never ever need, e.g. another pair of winter gloves.
Let us know, how you're doing, post your outfits, if you want to and also tell us if you  manage NOT to buy something you were wanting to buy. 
I'm sure you'll become a smart shopper and am looking forward to accompanying you on your way.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> No, I was talking about these.  I like the colors and the gentle V shape in green seems like it would be elongating.



Oh, yes. You're right. I've tried it and they work. The colors are perfect. Make the dress look very dressy. To wear it to work I probably would wear shoes that are more substantial. But it will take a while, I'm afraid. We had SNOW today!!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Hi Jen! Welcome to the thread. It seems like you're determined! Have you tried to find out, why you shop - other than, of course, because you really need something, which we rarely do, don't we? I've found that I sometimes just need to feel pretty in new clothes or more confident. So it helps my self esteem walking out of a store with a bag full of things that look good on me. If I don't feel pretty any more once I try my purchases on at home, I take them back. Everytime. I still have more than I need, but at least nothing I don't feel good in, which helps. Have you tried writing down your expenses? Others in this forum have explained how they take lists with clothes they have or don't need when they go shopping. For me, the stylebook app shows me how much I already own and that I never ever need, e.g. another pair of winter gloves.
> Let us know, how you're doing, post your outfits, if you want to and also tell us if you manage NOT to buy something you were wanting to buy.
> I'm sure you'll become a smart shopper and am looking forward to accompanying you on your way.


 
For me, I am always shopping to try and "complete" my wardrobe and feel put together. It is definitely also a self-esteem thing like you mentioned, because I feel so great wearing something stylish. The other issue, is I LOVE the hunt and thrill of shopping. I love tracking down stuff for 80% off. I do most of my shopping at TJs and Rack but it does add up over time. 

Since 2009 I have tracked every single clothing, shoe, accessory and the cost in a spreadsheet. I highlight the stuff that gets a ton of wear so I know what my "good" purchases are. However, since I started tracking all this, there hasn't been a month that I haven't bought something; hence my goal to not shop for at least 1 month. 

What hit home for me, was purchasing a Chanel WOC (by the way, I love yours!) over the weekend. After that purchase I just told myself I need to stop and step back and enjoy all the hard  work I have put into my wardrobe. I am only 26 years old and have the rest of my life to buy things. I want to detatch myself from material items a little bit.... I always want to look good but I don't need all the excess. 

Sorry for the rant, thank you for welcoming me into the group


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> For me, I am always shopping to try and "complete" my wardrobe and feel put together. It is definitely also a self-esteem thing like you mentioned, because I feel so great wearing something stylish. The other issue, is I LOVE the hunt and thrill of shopping. I love tracking down stuff for 80% off. I do most of my shopping at TJs and Rack but it does add up over time.
> 
> Since 2009 I have tracked every single clothing, shoe, accessory and the cost in a spreadsheet. I highlight the stuff that gets a ton of wear so I know what my "good" purchases are. However, since I started tracking all this, there hasn't been a month that I haven't bought something; hence my goal to not shop for at least 1 month.
> 
> What hit home for me, was purchasing a Chanel WOC (by the way, I love yours!) over the weekend. After that purchase I just told myself I need to stop and step back and enjoy all the hard  work I have put into my wardrobe. I am only 26 years old and have the rest of my life to buy things. I want to detatch myself from material items a little bit.... I always want to look good but I don't need all the excess.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, thank you for welcoming me into the group



I wish I had been as smart as you are. For a girl that's only 26 you have put a lot of thought and effort into your wardrobe. And obviously some luxury items... you're right. You don't need everything now. Your style will change, fashion will change. Since you're so young, you can still wear the cheaper, fashionable clothes that are getting out of reach once you hit 30 and 40. I could also imagine a ban for things you have a lot of. Like: no tops for 6 weeks. Or:  not a single pair of jeans until at least one leaves forever. That's what I'm trying. I'm constantly fighting with my weight though, that's why I have lots of things in 3 different sizes. So there's always only a third of my wardrobe I fit in or look good in. I've started to watch my weight as of today, so while you cut down on buying clothes, I'll cut down on calories. Let's see, where this takes us.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I wish I had been as smart as you are. For a girl that's only 26 you have put a lot of thought and effort into your wardrobe. And obviously some luxury items... you're right. You don't need everything now. Your style will change, fashion will change. Since you're so young, you can still wear the cheaper, fashionable clothes that are getting out of reach once you hit 30 and 40. I could also imagine a ban for things you have a lot of. Like: no tops for 6 weeks. Or: not a single pair of jeans until at least one leaves forever. That's what I'm trying. I'm constantly fighting with my weight though, that's why I have lots of things in 3 different sizes. So there's always only a third of my wardrobe I fit in or look good in. I've started to watch my weight as of today, so while you cut down on buying clothes, I'll cut down on calories. Let's see, where this takes us.


 
An app I really like using that helps manage your weight/food is My Fitness Pal. I gained 20 lbs over the past 1.5 years (I blame it on my fiance ) and once I started using MFP in January, I realized I was overeating by a lot. Since I started consciously tracking what I eat, I have lost 8 of those pounds. You should give it a shot because maybe just tracking what you eat will help like it did for me. Definitely give us an update on how you are doing with your weight goals! Do you still love your new Chanel? I am so excited for mine to arrive in the mail today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> For me, I am always shopping to try and "complete" my wardrobe and feel put together. It is definitely also a self-esteem thing like you mentioned, because I feel so great wearing something stylish. The other issue, is I LOVE the hunt and thrill of shopping. I love tracking down stuff for 80% off. I do most of my shopping at TJs and Rack but it does add up over time.
> 
> Since 2009 I have tracked every single clothing, shoe, accessory and the cost in a spreadsheet. I highlight the stuff that gets a ton of wear so I know what my "good" purchases are. However, since I started tracking all this, there hasn't been a month that I haven't bought something; hence my goal to not shop for at least 1 month.
> 
> What hit home for me, was purchasing a Chanel WOC (by the way, I love yours!) over the weekend. After that purchase I just told myself I need to stop and step back and enjoy all the hard  work I have put into my wardrobe. I am only 26 years old and have the rest of my life to buy things. I want to detatch myself from material items a little bit.... I always want to look good but I don't need all the excess.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, thank you for welcoming me into the group



In the same boat!  (Except I'm a little older)

It's true though, wearing something you look good in and feel put together really boosts your confidence. I've done the whole closet purge to remove everything that didn't boost confidence and I think I have a good set. 

But I don't think I could ever go cold turkey, so best of luck to you! Do share outfits! 



Marylin said:


> I wish I had been as smart as you are. For a girl that's only 26 you have put a lot of thought and effort into your wardrobe. And obviously some luxury items... you're right. You don't need everything now. Your style will change, fashion will change. Since you're so young, you can still wear the cheaper, fashionable clothes that are getting out of reach once you hit 30 and 40. I could also imagine a ban for things you have a lot of. Like: no tops for 6 weeks. Or:  not a single pair of jeans until at least one leaves forever. That's what I'm trying. I'm constantly fighting with my weight though, that's why I have lots of things in 3 different sizes. So there's always only a third of my wardrobe I fit in or look good in. I've started to watch my weight as of today, so while you cut down on buying clothes, I'll cut down on calories. Let's see, where this takes us.



Definitely trying to employ the one in one out now, especially with clothing and shoes. Bags and jewelry are a lot harder for me to not buy, because there's usually something each season I want. 

I'm on myfitnesspal, but I should use it daily (I tend to not enter anything on the weekends, lol) and I have a fitbit to monitor my walking, which encourages me to get moving more.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I wish I had been as smart as you are. For a girl that's only 26 you have put a lot of thought and effort into your wardrobe. And obviously some luxury items... you're right. You don't need everything now. Your style will change, fashion will change. Since you're so young, you can still wear the cheaper, fashionable clothes that are getting out of reach once you hit 30 and 40.* I could also imagine a ban for things you have a lot of. Like: no tops for 6 weeks. Or:  not a single pair of jeans until at least one leaves forever*. That's what I'm trying. I'm constantly fighting with my weight though, that's why I have lots of things in 3 different sizes. So there's always only a third of my wardrobe I fit in or look good in. I've started to watch my weight as of today, so while you cut down on buying clothes, I'll cut down on calories. Let's see, where this takes us.


 This - I actually make a list of things that I DO NOT NEED TO BUY and I also determine the ideal amount I would like to own - so I work on paring down the numbers and also be mindful of what I'm bringing in; something has to go or I have to be replacing something before I can purchase it. Based on my list, I need to buy nothing haha.. and that's ok with me... it makes for a good road map.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> An app I really like using that helps manage your weight/food is My Fitness Pal. I gained 20 lbs over the past 1.5 years (I blame it on my fiance ) and once I started using MFP in January, I realized I was overeating by a lot. Since I started consciously tracking what I eat, I have lost 8 of those pounds. You should give it a shot because maybe just tracking what you eat will help like it did for me. Definitely give us an update on how you are doing with your weight goals! Do you still love your new Chanel? I am so excited for mine to arrive in the mail today.



Still love it a lot! But don't get enough opportunities to wear it. Let us know if you do a reveal on yours, would you? 
Thanks for your suggestion. I'm actually back on weight watchers which has worked before and of course stopped working, once I stopped writing down what I ate...
 So I'm confident, I'll make it back again.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This - I actually make a list of things that I DO NOT NEED TO BUY and I also determine the ideal amount I would like to own - so I work on paring down the numbers and also be mindful of what I'm bringing in; something has to go or I have to be replacing something before I can purchase it. Based on my list, I need to buy nothing haha.. and that's ok with me... it makes for a good road map.



I like your comings and goings on your blog. I sold a dress, two tops and a coat last week, which almost paid my new dress and coat posted earlier. (They were all designer, so I still got a good price).  Also think I'm done for a while, though I still need to replace two of my knit coats that I've worn to pieces over winter. And I'm going to get nude pumps this spring or summer, but I'll need to shop around for ones that are comfortable and pretty. Maybe no clothes until May?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> In the same boat!  (Except I'm a little older)
> 
> It's true though, wearing something you look good in and feel put together really boosts your confidence. I've done the whole closet purge to remove everything that didn't boost confidence and I think I have a good set.
> 
> But I don't think I could ever go cold turkey, so best of luck to you! Do share outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely trying to employ the one in one out now, especially with clothing and shoes. Bags and jewelry are a lot harder for me to not buy, because there's usually something each season I want.



And, boy, are they pretty!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Still love it a lot! But don't get enough opportunities to wear it. Let us know if you do a reveal on yours, would you?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. I'm actually back on weight watchers which has worked before and of course stopped working, once I stopped writing down what I ate...
> 
> So I'm confident, I'll make it back again.




That is awesome I have heard so many great things about weight watchers! I just posted my new baby on the WOC thread!! I am so so happy with my last purchase for at least a month lol!!




Wearing theyskens theory top, Paige shorts, maxi twilly scarf and converse


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> In the same boat!  (Except I'm a little older)
> 
> 
> 
> It's true though, wearing something you look good in and feel put together really boosts your confidence. I've done the whole closet purge to remove everything that didn't boost confidence and I think I have a good set.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think I could ever go cold turkey, so best of luck to you! Do share outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely trying to employ the one in one out now, especially with clothing and shoes. Bags and jewelry are a lot harder for me to not buy, because there's usually something each season I want.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on myfitnesspal, but I should use it daily (I tend to not enter anything on the weekends, lol) and I have a fitbit to monitor my walking, which encourages me to get moving more.




That is great you had success with your purge! You have such a wonderful collection from what I have seen here on pf!! My fitness pal is hard to do on weekends because I always go waaaaay over my allotment lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> And, boy, are they pretty!




So hard to resist pretty sometimes. Haha. 



Jen123 said:


> That is awesome I have heard so many great things about weight watchers! I just posted my new baby on the WOC thread!! I am so so happy with my last purchase for at least a month lol!!
> 
> View attachment 2948000
> 
> 
> Wearing theyskens theory top, Paige shorts, maxi twilly scarf and converse




Ahh I need my WOC now too. Haha. Cute outfit! 



Jen123 said:


> That is great you had success with your purge! You have such a wonderful collection from what I have seen here on pf!! My fitness pal is hard to do on weekends because I always go waaaaay over my allotment lol




Thanks! 

Exactly! Haha. I try to be so good during weekdays because I'm mostly at work, but weekends are my stress relief free for all. Can't MFP all that.


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> So hard to resist pretty sometimes. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I need my WOC now too. Haha. Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Exactly! Haha. I try to be so good during weekdays because I'm mostly at work, but weekends are my stress relief free for all. Can't MFP all that.




I agree I think you need a WOC!! I heard something about a 20% price increase April 8 but not sure if its on everything. I was on the wait list for the WOC back in 2012. Well I ended up getting called right after I purchased my bv so I turned the WOC down (I have a strict 1 bag per year rule!) and back then the WOC was about 400 bucks less than it is now. I kicked myself for a long time for not buying it back then but I guess everything happens for a reason!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I wish I had been as smart as you are. For a girl that's only 26 you have put a lot of thought and effort into your wardrobe. And obviously some luxury items... you're right. You don't need everything now. Your style will change, fashion will change. Since you're so young, you can still wear the cheaper, fashionable clothes that are getting out of reach once you hit 30 and 40. I could also imagine a ban for things you have a lot of. Like: no tops for 6 weeks. Or:  not a single pair of jeans until at least one leaves forever. That's what I'm trying. I'm constantly fighting with my weight though, that's why I have lots of things in 3 different sizes. So there's always only a third of my wardrobe I fit in or look good in. I've started to watch my weight as of today, so while you cut down on buying clothes, I'll cut down on calories. Let's see, where this takes us.


You always give such good advice!  I agree on your point about being able to wear cheaper or thinner fabrics under 30.  I'm 35 and noticing that I like fabrics with weight.  They cover my imperfections much better.  I also agree about not needing everything all at once.  It's nice to suddenly look down and see all of the beautiful items you have worked hard for, and realize you don't need or want anymore.  I'm getting close to this with my bags and SLGs.  Of course I say that now....


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is awesome I have heard so many great things about weight watchers! I just posted my new baby on the WOC thread!! I am so so happy with my last purchase for at least a month lol!!
> 
> View attachment 2948000
> 
> 
> Wearing theyskens theory top, Paige shorts, maxi twilly scarf and converse



You look fantastic! I love the scarf and of course the WOC! You're living proof that it really goes with everything. And I agree that you don't need to buy anything for a while. You're pretty just the way you are!


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> This - I actually make a list of things that I DO NOT NEED TO BUY and I also determine the ideal amount I would like to own - so I work on paring down the numbers and also be mindful of what I'm bringing in; something has to go or I have to be replacing something before I can purchase it. Based on my list, I need to buy nothing haha.. and that's ok with me... it makes for a good road map.


The DO NOT BUY list is so helpful!  I think it is helping me train my eye on what to look for, and keeps me from wasting so much time browsing and trying things on.  My closet is getting less cluttered with things I don't wear, which is so nice!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I agree I think you need a WOC!! I heard something about a 20% price increase April 8 but not sure if its on everything. I was on the wait list for the WOC back in 2012. Well I ended up getting called right after I purchased my bv so I turned the WOC down (I have a strict 1 bag per year rule!) and back then the WOC was about 400 bucks less than it is now. I kicked myself for a long time for not buying it back then but I guess everything happens for a reason!



Yes to the price increase. Was at chanel today and my SA confirmed it for classics, GST and classic wocs.

I think you did the right thing. Had you spend the money back then you might still have bought another woc now - because they are addictive. And it was well worth waiting for such a beautiful piece.


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> That is awesome I have heard so many great things about weight watchers! I just posted my new baby on the WOC thread!! I am so so happy with my last purchase for at least a month lol!!
> 
> View attachment 2948000
> 
> 
> Wearing theyskens theory top, Paige shorts, maxi twilly scarf and converse


You look great with your new WOC! I am always impressed by women who know what they want and make a plan to get it (i.e. 1 new bag per year rule).  I find that when I know exactly what I want, my purchases are much more thoughtful and targeted in order to provide room in the budget for my splurge.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> You always give such good advice!  I agree on your point about being able to wear cheaper or thinner fabrics under 30.  I'm 35 and noticing that I like fabrics with weight.  They cover my imperfections much better.  I also agree about not needing everything all at once.  It's nice to suddenly look down and see all of the beautiful items you have worked hard for, and realize you don't need or want anymore.  I'm getting close to this with my bags and SLGs.  Of course I say that now....



You're sweet, thanks.
I think we'll never be completely satisfied with our wardrobes. If we were, we wouldn't be on this forum, right? But it is part of the fun to constantly improve and adjust to different needs and situations, when the basics are covered. It's like in a perfect garden, where plants and trees are already grown and you just plant fresh flowers each spring or add little things here and there to make it better every year.


----------



## apl.79

How do you decide what you really want?  My husband keeps telling me to pick out something nice for our anniversary this summer, but I am not sure what I really want.  It would be nice to have a new bag or wallet, but I also want a diamond necklace.  How do you prioritize your luxury purchases?  Is it the item that makes you ooh and ahh uncontrollably, or the item that is most practical?  I'm feeling stuck, because it will be a while before I can get another expensive item and I don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> How do you decide what you really want?  My husband keeps telling me to pick out something nice for our anniversary this summer, but I am not sure what I really want.  It would be nice to have a new bag or wallet, but I also want a diamond necklace.  How do you prioritize your luxury purchases?  Is it the item that makes you ooh and ahh uncontrollably, or the item that is most practical?  I'm feeling stuck, because it will be a while before I can get another expensive item and I don't want to make a mistake.



The necklace!!! A bag might go out of style, a wallet worn with use. The necklace will always remind you of your love and the day you got it. My husband gave me a necklace for our 15th anniversary without me having a clue. It might not be the one I would have picked myself, and he did give me others before and after that, but that one will always be special. 
Maybe one day you'll give yours to a daughter or daughter in law....


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> I agree I think you need a WOC!! I heard something about a 20% price increase April 8 but not sure if its on everything. I was on the wait list for the WOC back in 2012. Well I ended up getting called right after I purchased my bv so I turned the WOC down (I have a strict 1 bag per year rule!) and back then the WOC was about 400 bucks less than it is now. I kicked myself for a long time for not buying it back then but I guess everything happens for a reason!



I thought the US prices were to remain stable for now after that price harmonization.
If it does, oh well.. I am set on a Boy WOC but I don't see any colors I want this season. 



apl.79 said:


> How do you decide what you really want?  My husband keeps telling me to pick out something nice for our anniversary this summer, but I am not sure what I really want.  It would be nice to have a new bag or wallet, but I also want a diamond necklace.  How do you prioritize your luxury purchases?  Is it the item that makes you ooh and ahh uncontrollably, or the item that is most practical?  I'm feeling stuck, because it will be a while before I can get another expensive item and I don't want to make a mistake.



Something that would last. DBF used to give me smaller gifts throughout the year, but I asked if he could just buy me a year gift, combining the amounts to just one really nice thing. I wanted to do this because I wanted to get him an LV wallet one year. Now he buys me jewelry. 

I'd get the diamond necklace. For gifts I always opt for the longer lasting, durability and fashion wise.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> You look fantastic! I love the scarf and of course the WOC! You're living proof that it really goes with everything. And I agree that you don't need to buy anything for a while. You're pretty just the way you are!


 


Marylin said:


> Yes to the price increase. Was at chanel today and my SA confirmed it for classics, GST and classic wocs.
> 
> 
> I think you did the right thing. Had you spend the money back then you might still have bought another woc now - because they are addictive. And it was well worth waiting for such a beautiful piece.




Thank you Marylin, I really appreciate your compliment! I still feel really excited about sticking to my goal but scared at the same time. I feel like a junkie who is afraid to relapse lol!


It's hard to imagine them being any more expensive than they are now! It's nuts! 



apl.79 said:


> You look great with your new WOC! I am always impressed by women who know what they want and make a plan to get it (i.e. 1 new bag per year rule).  I find that when I know exactly what I want, my purchases are much more thoughtful and targeted in order to provide room in the budget for my splurge.




Thank you so much, I appreciate it! I like to limit my bag purchases because it makes them much more exciting to buy when I have to wait. I actually feel totally and completely satisfied with my bag collection now that I have a dressier bag. 



Marylin said:


> You're sweet, thanks.
> I think we'll never be completely satisfied with our wardrobes. If we were, we wouldn't be on this forum, right? But it is part of the fun to constantly improve and adjust to different needs and situations, when the basics are covered. It's like in a perfect garden, where plants and trees are already grown and you just plant fresh flowers each spring or add little things here and there to make it better every year.


 
Marylin you are totally right .... I think it's a never-ending thing for people who care about that sort of stuff. For us on PF it's more of a hobby and an art rather than a chore like it is to other people. I love your comparison, it's perfect!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I like your comings and goings on your blog. I sold a dress, two tops and a coat last week, which almost paid my new dress and coat posted earlier. (They were all designer, so I still got a good price).  Also think I'm done for a while, though I still need to replace two of my knit coats that I've worn to pieces over winter. And I'm going to get nude pumps this spring or summer, but I'll need to shop around for ones that are comfortable and pretty. Maybe no clothes until May?


 That's awesome, congrats on evening out your purchases, I love when that happens!


I made it through March without purchasing anything for my wardrobe, hurray! I can't promise the same for April... I would like to get a black pencil skirt, it's a wardrobe staple I am missing. BUT I don't have plans to rush into anything, so who knows haha.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> That's awesome, congrats on evening out your purchases, I love when that happens!
> 
> 
> I made it through March without purchasing anything for my wardrobe, hurray! I can't promise the same for April... I would like to get a black pencil skirt, it's a wardrobe staple I am missing. BUT I don't have plans to rush into anything, so who knows haha.



Congratulations on staying disciplined! 
 A black pencil skirt is always good to have. Will you wear black a lot in the summer? Is it a work staple or something you'll wear for nights out?


----------



## apl.79

I shopped my closet this morning!  I had an appointment and few other errands, so I wanted to be presentable.  It's gloomy here today, but at least we didn't have snow!


----------



## apl.79

I had a few minutes yesterday and found this at my local consignment shop.  It's a little shorter than I was looking for, but I figured it would be a classy coverup at the pool if I didn't want to wear it as a dress.  The embroidery is really beautiful in person, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I shopped my closet this morning!  I had an appointment and few other errands, so I wanted to be presentable.  It's gloomy here today, but at least we didn't have snow!



Hey, nice to see you! I love the pink sweater with the scarf. I always envy you dark haired girls, because you just look great in bright colors! Good job!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I had a few minutes yesterday and found this at my local consignment shop.  It's a little shorter than I was looking for, but I figured it would be a classy coverup at the pool if I didn't want to wear it as a dress.  The embroidery is really beautiful in person, so I couldn't pass it up.



Coverup at the pool??? You should wear this going out or with jeans and heels or slim pants and boots. Too pretty to waste away as a coverup! And I don't think it's too short. You have great legs!


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> I shopped my closet this morning!  I had an appointment and few other errands, so I wanted to be presentable.  It's gloomy here today, but at least we didn't have snow!




What a pretty outfit!!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> You're sweet, thanks.
> I think we'll never be completely satisfied with our wardrobes. If we were, we wouldn't be on this forum, right? But it is part of the fun to constantly improve and adjust to different needs and situations, when the basics are covered. It's like in a perfect garden, where plants and trees are already grown and you just plant fresh flowers each spring or add little things here and there to make it better every year.



You are so right about adding to the basics to reinvigorate your wardrobe for today's life. I found this skirt at the same consignment store and paired it with a silk top I have had for almost 15 years.  It's hard to tell in the picture, but it has a cowl neck that drapes nicely.  The shoes are also several years old and still going strong.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Hey, nice to see you! I love the pink sweater with the scarf. I always envy you dark haired girls, because you just look great in bright colors! Good job!


Thanks, Marylin!  It's funny that you envy bright colors, because I envy pastels (like your pink coat).  I guess you always want what you can't have.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Coverup at the pool??? You should wear this going out or with jeans and heels or slim pants and boots. Too pretty to waste away as a coverup! And I don't think it's too short. You have great legs!


I didn't think to try it with jeans, but it did look cute with leggings.  I'll have to give the jeans a whirl next.  Thanks for the suggestion and the compliment!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> What a pretty outfit!!


Thanks Jen!  Your picture inspired me to dig out some scarves and try to accessorize my favorite dress.  Seeing outfits on other people is so inspirational, isn't it?


----------



## apl.79

bakeacookie said:


> I thought the US prices were to remain stable for now after that price harmonization.
> If it does, oh well.. I am set on a Boy WOC but I don't see any colors I want this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Something that would last. DBF used to give me smaller gifts throughout the year, but I asked if he could just buy me a year gift, combining the amounts to just one really nice thing. I wanted to do this because I wanted to get him an LV wallet one year. Now he buys me jewelry.
> 
> I'd get the diamond necklace. For gifts I always opt for the longer lasting, durability and fashion wise.


I think you are right about the necklace, because I hate seeing expensive things go out of style or not be in line with my needs.  Now I just have to pick a style and see if he buys it!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> The necklace!!! A bag might go out of style, a wallet worn with use. The necklace will always remind you of your love and the day you got it. My husband gave me a necklace for our 15th anniversary without me having a clue. It might not be the one I would have picked myself, and he did give me others before and after that, but that one will always be special.
> Maybe one day you'll give yours to a daughter or daughter in law....


I love that you have such a happy memory attached to your necklace!  My husband gave me diamond earrings after our first son was born and a diamond band after the birth of our second son.  I wear them every day, and I always think of their special meaning when I put them on.  I have thought many times that it would be nice to pass each piece to their wives or daughters someday.  Hopefully the special meaning would be passed down along with the jewelry.


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> Thanks Jen!  Your picture inspired me to dig out some scarves and try to accessorize my favorite dress.  Seeing outfits on other people is so inspirational, isn't it?



I am so glad it inspired you!! I do love looking at some of the threads on here for outfit ideas and I am a little addicted to searching Pinterest for ideas as well!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Congratulations on staying disciplined!
> A black pencil skirt is always good to have. Will you wear black a lot in the summer? Is it a work staple or something you'll wear for nights out?


It will be a work staple and I don't plan to wear a lot of black in the summer, so that's why i'm not in too much of a rush to get one. I have a gray one for spring/summer and also ivory.


----------



## bakeacookie

Pinning outfits is the best!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> You are so right about adding to the basics to reinvigorate your wardrobe for today's life. I found this skirt at the same consignment store and paired it with a silk top I have had for almost 15 years.  It's hard to tell in the picture, but it has a cowl neck that drapes nicely.  The shoes are also several years old and still going strong.



Cute skirt and the top won't go out of style any time soon! Like the outfit and could imagine a jeans jacket or a chunky necklace to give it more of an edge. If you're into that.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Thanks, Marylin!  It's funny that you envy bright colors, because I envy pastels (like your pink coat).  I guess you always want what you can't have.



 isn't it? I have blond  curls others are envious about, though I try to straighten my hair every so often. And pale skin, so I don't like to show too much of it. I love color on other people, but tend to fall back into black and neutral colors myself.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I love that you have such a happy memory attached to your necklace!  My husband gave me diamond earrings after our first son was born and a diamond band after the birth of our second son.  I wear them every day, and I always think of their special meaning when I put them on.  I have thought many times that it would be nice to pass each piece to their wives or daughters someday.  Hopefully the special meaning would be passed down along with the jewelry.



I can totally relate to this! I got a brown diamond for the first born (who has dark brown eyes) and a yellowish diamond for the second (who has deep blue eyes and very fair skin). I also wear them every day with my engagement and wedding rings. They symbolize what the boys are and mean to both of us, and the boys know exactly who's ring is who. That's also why I'm not so much into costume jewelry. I don't like to part with my rings that often... 
My husband's granddad gave his grandchildren each a huge diamond before he died. This was what my husband had made my engagement ring out of (and I lost it a few years ago :cry::cry, his brother had a necklace made for his wife and my sister in law who's not married wears it also as a necklace every day. I find that so sweet.
I think we all have a desire for things to mean something rather than just stay lifeless items in our possession.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> It will be a work staple and I don't plan to wear a lot of black in the summer, so that's why i'm not in too much of a rush to get one. I have a gray one for spring/summer and also ivory.



Which we will want to see in posts soon


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Which we will want to see in posts soon



I'll hopefully be posting more outfits when dh returns home. My stylebook app is on his phone - I'm a loyal BlackBerry user haha.


----------



## Giuliana

What a great thread! I'd like to join since I'm trying to streamline my wardrobe. I often feel like I have nothing to wear, but when I'm shopping and see something I like I realize that I have a very similar item already. I think my problem is that I have pieces that I like individually, but they don't always go together. So, I'm trying to buy some key pieces like well-fitting pants and basic tees that will go with many things and will allow me to wear what I already have.

So far, I got a pair of Hue's denim leggings that have helped to wear my longer tops that are too short for leggings, but don't look good over regular jeans either since I often need to belt my jeans and it creates too much bulk under the tops. The Hue's leggings have an elastic waist, but they have pockets like jeans and are a tick material. They work for weekends and casual Friday's. Another plus is that I got them for only $20, but they have helped me get better cost per wear on some more expensive tops.

Now, I'm looking for a basic cardigan to layer over my short-sleeved and sleeveless tops in spring/summer. I'm thinking light gray or beige would go with a lot of other colors. Do you have any suggestions? I had ordered this one in the friends and family sale https://www.halsbrook.com/catalog/product/10350, but it's a bit too heavy and did not fit me nicely (somehow there was too much material). It looks much better on the model.


----------



## Giuliana

apl.79 said:


> I had a few minutes yesterday and found this at my local consignment shop.  It's a little shorter than I was looking for, but I figured it would be a classy coverup at the pool if I didn't want to wear it as a dress.  The embroidery is really beautiful in person, so I couldn't pass it up.


 


apl.79 said:


> You are so right about adding to the basics to reinvigorate your wardrobe for today's life. I found this skirt at the same consignment store and paired it with a silk top I have had for almost 15 years.  It's hard to tell in the picture, but it has a cowl neck that drapes nicely.  The shoes are also several years old and still going strong.


 
I really like your purchases! The dress will look great with leggings. I saw somebody wear a similar dress with black leggings and a beige trench coat and colored flats today. It looked so chic!


----------



## Le Lion

Hello Ladies,

can't believe I haven't found this Thread till now 

I try a capsule wardrobe since December 2014 and I still enjoy it. My goal is to spend less money on clothes (need to save Money for Chanel ), improve my style (more grown up) and to wear all of my items a lot. 

I love the most of them, but tend to grab always the same pieces.


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> What a great thread! I'd like to join since I'm trying to streamline my wardrobe. I often feel like I have nothing to wear, but when I'm shopping and see something I like I realize that I have a very similar item already. I think my problem is that I have pieces that I like individually, but they don't always go together. So, I'm trying to buy some key pieces like well-fitting pants and basic tees that will go with many things and will allow me to wear what I already have.
> 
> So far, I got a pair of Hue's denim leggings that have helped to wear my longer tops that are too short for leggings, but don't look good over regular jeans either since I often need to belt my jeans and it creates too much bulk under the tops. The Hue's leggings have an elastic waist, but they have pockets like jeans and are a tick material. They work for weekends and casual Friday's. Another plus is that I got them for only $20, but they have helped me get better cost per wear on some more expensive tops.
> 
> Now, I'm looking for a basic cardigan to layer over my short-sleeved and sleeveless tops in spring/summer. I'm thinking light gray or beige would go with a lot of other colors. Do you have any suggestions? I had ordered this one in the friends and family sale https://www.halsbrook.com/catalog/product/10350, but it's a bit too heavy and did not fit me nicely (somehow there was too much material). It looks much better on the model.



Hello there! I know exactly how you feel! I often have to pass up on great finds,because there's nothing in my closet, I can wear it with. If not, it just doesn't get worn. That's where my stylebook app helps a lot. I like your leggings idea. I also usually wear my tops over my pants. It's a proportion thing, my upper body just looks too short if I don't. 
I would love to look at the cardigan, but I can't open the link. 

Grey is always good, but you could also go for olive or beige, depending on your skin and hair type. I'll see if I find anything.


----------



## Marylin

Le Lion said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> can't believe I haven't found this Thread till now
> 
> I try a capsule wardrobe since December 2014 and I still enjoy it. My goal is to spend less money on clothes (need to save Money for Chanel ), improve my style (more grown up) and to wear all of my items a lot.
> 
> I love the most of them, but tend to grab always the same pieces.



Glad you're joining in! Please, could you explain your capsule wardrobe to us? As I've mentioned  before, I just don't get the concept and  would love to see some outfits. 
And you're right about Chanel! It is so worth saving for


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Now, I'm looking for a basic cardigan to layer over my short-sleeved and sleeveless tops in spring/summer. I'm thinking light gray or beige would go with a lot of other colors. Do you have any suggestions? I had ordered this one in the friends and family sale https://www.halsbrook.com/catalog/product/10350, but it's a bit too heavy and did not fit me nicely (somehow there was too much material). It looks much better on the model.



Here are a few options I found. This one on Amazon.


----------



## Marylin

And this on polyvore


----------



## Marylin

This is mine. It's by st. Emile and very delicate.


----------



## kitten24

I am so pleased to find this thread! We've just started renovating our house, which has tightened up the budget somewhat.  I find that while I have a lot of clothes, I am missing those basic items (plain tees, white shirt etc). I know I need to add them, but have trouble finding good quality items that aren't super expensive, which can be tricky in N Z. I also struggle with spending money that could be spent on a blazer, bag, shoes etc, even though I know I'd get more wear out of the basics, lol!

I don't have the app yet, but am enjoying thinking about my wardrobe differently, and not feeling alone in this is wonderful


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> I am so pleased to find this thread! We've just started renovating our house, which has tightened up the budget somewhat.  I find that while I have a lot of clothes, I am missing those basic items (plain tees, white shirt etc). I know I need to add them, but have trouble finding good quality items that aren't super expensive, which can be tricky in N Z. I also struggle with spending money that could be spent on a blazer, bag, shoes etc, even though I know I'd get more wear out of the basics, lol!
> 
> I don't have the app yet, but am enjoying thinking about my wardrobe differently, and not feeling alone in this is wonderful



Hey kitten, welcome!  I think you'll have to bite the bullet and buy some basics. You won't get any wear out of a new blazer if you don't have the basics for underneath. You can buy online and return them, if you don't like them or go to the store and find a good SA. Nothing's more important than basics.  Start with white and black and one more neutral, whatever works best with your skin and hair.
Let us know how it's going!

And you are not alone!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I can totally relate to this! I got a brown diamond for the first born (who has dark brown eyes) and a yellowish diamond for the second (who has deep blue eyes and very fair skin). I also wear them every day with my engagement and wedding rings. They symbolize what the boys are and mean to both of us, and the boys know exactly who's ring is who. That's also why I'm not so much into costume jewelry. I don't like to part with my rings that often...
> 
> My husband's granddad gave his grandchildren each a huge diamond before he died. This was what my husband had made my engagement ring out of (and I lost it a few years ago :cry::cry, his brother had a necklace made for his wife and my sister in law who's not married wears it also as a necklace every day. I find that so sweet.
> 
> I think we all have a desire for things to mean something rather than just stay lifeless items in our possession.




This also resonates with me. I have a tennis bracelet made of different colored diamonds. Each diamond was a gift from my DH, given to me on a variety of occasions. A couple of years ago I discovered I had enough to make a bracelet. 

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your engagement ring, with such a meaningful family history. It must have been devastating. [emoji26]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This also resonates with me. I have a tennis bracelet made of different colored diamonds. Each diamond was a gift from my DH, given to me on a variety of occasions. A couple of years ago I discovered I had enough to make a bracelet.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that you lost your engagement ring, with such a meaningful family history. It must have been devastating. [emoji26]



Thanks Mimmy, it was. I actually didn't loose the ring, but the diamond itself. On the ice rink of all places on my youngest 8th birthday. I was shocked when I saw the gaping whole in the middle of the ring, even my little one was crying for it. So he and my husband decided to get me a new one for my birthday 10 months later. So the ring is at least the one he gave to me and the diamond just a reminder of how kind he is.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy, it was. I actually didn't loose the ring, but the diamond itself. On the ice rink of all places on my youngest 8th birthday. I was shocked when I saw the gaping whole in the middle of the ring, even my little one was crying for it. So he and my husband decided to get me a new one for my birthday 10 months later. So the ring is at least the one he gave to me and the diamond just a reminder of how kind he is.




Oh, that's so sad!  But at least the ring still holds good memories.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Cute skirt and the top won't go out of style any time soon! Like the outfit and could imagine a jeans jacket or a chunky necklace to give it more of an edge. If you're into that.


I tried your suggestions this afternoon.  I liked the necklace, but my jean jacket didn't quite work. This will likely be my Easter outfit, so I was planning to add a black cardigan for the chilly morning egg hunt.  My son (age 5) is my fashion helper, and liked my black and white flats better than the heels, so I will make that swap.  I'll probably tweak something else at the last minute, but at least I have a decent base.  Thank you!


----------



## apl.79

Giuliana said:


> I really like your purchases! The dress will look great with leggings. I saw somebody wear a similar dress with black leggings and a beige trench coat and colored flats today. It looked so chic!


Thanks, Giuliana!  I will have to try colored flats and a trench next.  You just demonstrated why I love this thread; I never would have thought of that on my own!


----------



## apl.79

bakeacookie said:


> Oh, that's so sad!  But at least the ring still holds good memories.


That must have been such an awful feeling for all of you!  Kudos to your amazing husband and his kindness, and kudos to you for marrying him!  You clearly chose wisely.


----------



## kitten24

Marylin said:


> Hey kitten, welcome!  I think you'll have to bite the bullet and buy some basics. You won't get any wear out of a new blazer if you don't have the basics for underneath. You can buy online and return them, if you don't like them or go to the store and find a good SA. Nothing's more important than basics.  Start with white and black and one more neutral, whatever works best with your skin and hair.
> Let us know how it's going!
> 
> And you are not alone!


 
Thanks Marylin - I've had a white shirt and long sleeve tee on my "need to buy" list for the last few seasons...but keep getting distracted by shoes, lol!  Am going to plan to buy these next month, so will spend some time doing research first!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I tried your suggestions this afternoon.  I liked the necklace, but my jean jacket didn't quite work. This will likely be my Easter outfit, so I was planning to add a black cardigan for the chilly morning egg hunt.  My son (age 5) is my fashion helper, and liked my black and white flats better than the heels, so I will make that swap.  I'll probably tweak something else at the last minute, but at least I have a decent base.  Thank you!



Will you show us what you chose? And happy easteregg hunting! &#128035;


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> That must have been such an awful feeling for all of you!  Kudos to your amazing husband and his kindness, and kudos to you for marrying him!  You clearly chose wisely.



I did, thank you and I hope he thinks he did too.


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> Thanks Marylin - I've had a white shirt and long sleeve tee on my "need to buy" list for the last few seasons...but keep getting distracted by shoes, lol!  Am going to plan to buy these next month, so will spend some time doing research first!



That's wise. Just make sure they fit you very well. You really need to find a style that suits your needs and that you can wear with everything. Especially with T shirts I found that they shouldn't sit too high around the neck and need to be more slim fitting to flatter my shape. I believe that this is the case for most women.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Oh, that's so sad!  But at least the ring still holds good memories.



Thank you bakeacookie. I still miss the diamond, but I'm not grieving as I used to and the ring still is the one he gave to me in a box of chocolates when he proposed


----------



## kitten24

So sad the original diamond was lost, but love the proposal setting! Literally very sweet!  Sounds like you have a wonderful husband.  I lost one of the tiny channel set diamonds in my engagement ring a couple of days after being proposed to, it was an awful feeling, so I can only imagine your pain.

You're right about fit and shape with tees and shirts...I'm big in the bust, so need a lower neckline ( but not too low).  I just find the fabric is often so thin now, and I need a bit of fabric weight to keep things skimming,not clinging!  Am quite excited about actually adding useful items rather than just pretty ones to my wardrobe.


----------



## Sass

Happy Easter Marilyn and ladies! 

Kitten I so sympathise I also have trouble with T-shirt and button ups it's so challenging to find ones that fit well. Now when I find them I buy multiple.

I just found a few t-shirts in different colours a month ago and brought three. I was chastising my self as I'm not suppose to be shopping but as the lovely Marilyn pointed out they are basics. I was so happy with the cut and style I went back for another 2.


----------



## Marylin

Happy Easter to all of you lovely Ladies! I'm so pleased to have met you and to be on this journey towards a beautiful and functional wardrobe together with you. I know there are many more important things in life, and that we all have bigger chores and worries than our clothes. But this is such a fun way to conquer life's little challenges - like getting dressed! And after all: if we don't feel good in our own skins, how can we manage to fulfill all those tasks we're expected to master everyday? 

Here's a little peek into the Bunny-School I secretly took the last couple of days. Now we know what the little bunnies have to learn, before their big day. (The sign sais 'Bunnyshool' and the little sign means 'colorboard'. )


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> So sad the original diamond was lost, but love the proposal setting! Literally very sweet!  Sounds like you have a wonderful husband.  I lost one of the tiny channel set diamonds in my engagement ring a couple of days after being proposed to, it was an awful feeling, so I can only imagine your pain.
> 
> You're right about fit and shape with tees and shirts...I'm big in the bust, so need a lower neckline ( but not too low).  I just find the fabric is often so thin now, and I need a bit of fabric weight to keep things skimming,not clinging!  Am quite excited about actually adding useful items rather than just pretty ones to my wardrobe.



Thanks kitten, you also must have felt terrible, especially with your ring being new and exciting! And the chocolate proposal was very funny. He made me open the box on my birthday and instantly got 'upset', because there was one piece missing. That's where he had placed the ring and it was almost hard to see at first, because of the silver foil chocolates come in. So you can imagine my suprise! 

With a bigger bust it's even more important to wear properly fitting tops. Same here. There seems to be the one line that works for me, no waterfall necks, not too high on top and of course not too low, and for   length also is an issue, because I wear everything untucked. 
Here is one of my favorite shapes for T-shirts.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter to all of you lovely Ladies! I'm so pleased to have met you and to be on this journey towards a beautiful and functional wardrobe together with you. I know there are many more important things in life, and that we all have bigger chores and worries than our clothes. But this is such a fun way to conquer life's little challenges - like getting dressed! And after all: if we don't feel good in our own skins, how can we manage to fulfill all those tasks we're expected to master everyday?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little peek into the Bunny-School I secretly took the last couple of days. Now we know what the little bunnies have to learn, before their big day. (The sign sais 'Bunnyshool' and the little sign means 'colorboard'. )




Happy Easter to everyone! Marylin your bunny school is so adorable lol!!


----------



## Marylin

Look how well the little bunnies learned their colors! My sister gave me this bag by codello for Easter which has stripes on one side


----------



## Marylin

And stars on the other side...


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter to all of you lovely Ladies! I'm so pleased to have met you and to be on this journey towards a beautiful and functional wardrobe together with you. I know there are many more important things in life, and that we all have bigger chores and worries than our clothes. But this is such a fun way to conquer life's little challenges - like getting dressed! And after all: if we don't feel good in our own skins, how can we manage to fulfill all those tasks we're expected to master everyday?
> 
> Here's a little peek into the Bunny-School I secretly took the last couple of days. Now we know what the little bunnies have to learn, before their big day. (The sign sais 'Bunnyshool' and the little sign means 'colorboard'. )



So cute!


----------



## kitten24

That tee shirt shape is one of my favourites too...now to find some!  Thank you for posting that


----------



## Mimmy

The Bunny School is very cute! Like the Codello bag too; so colorful and looks really functional.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Look how well the little bunnies learned their colors! My sister gave me this bag by codello for Easter which has stripes on one side




That is adorable!! Very thoughtful of your sister!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter to all of you lovely Ladies! I'm so pleased to have met you and to be on this journey towards a beautiful and functional wardrobe together with you. I know there are many more important things in life, and that we all have bigger chores and worries than our clothes. But this is such a fun way to conquer life's little challenges - like getting dressed! And after all: if we don't feel good in our own skins, how can we manage to fulfill all those tasks we're expected to master everyday?
> 
> Here's a little peek into the Bunny-School I secretly took the last couple of days. Now we know what the little bunnies have to learn, before their big day. (The sign sais 'Bunnyshool' and the little sign means 'colorboard'. )





Happy Easter!  We ended up having a very nice holiday, and hope you did too!  As predicted, I made a few changes this morning to my outfit.  It's hard to see in the picture, but this top has a gathered ruffle around the back and neckline.  I added a black necklace to take up visual space on my chest without detracting too much from the ruffle.  The flats were a good choice, because it was a very long day.


----------



## kitten24

Sass said:


> Happy Easter Marilyn and ladies!
> 
> Kitten I so sympathise I also have trouble with T-shirt and button ups it's so challenging to find ones that fit well. Now when I find them I buy multiple.
> 
> I just found a few t-shirts in different colours a month ago and brought three. I was chastising my self as I'm not suppose to be shopping but as the lovely Marilyn pointed out they are basics. I was so happy with the cut and style I went back for another 2.


 
I like the fact that they are basics - now to find what I want, lol!  Buying multiples is definitely a good idea, as sometimes the perfect top can't be found again


----------



## bakeacookie

kitten24 said:


> I like the fact that they are basics - now to find what I want, lol!  Buying multiples is definitely a good idea, as sometimes the perfect top can't be found again



This is so true.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Happy Easter!  We ended up having a very nice holiday, and hope you did too!  As predicted, I made a few changes this morning to my outfit.  It's hard to see in the picture, but this top has a gathered ruffle around the back and neckline.  I added a black necklace to take up visual space on my chest without detracting too much from the ruffle.  The flats were a good choice, because it was a very long day.



This is a very nice outfit apl! I like the necklace a lot and surprisingly the flats look great with your skirt. The whole thing is whimsical yet functional and very pretty. Did you feel good? Did you like putting the effort into your outfit? You have such a nice figure, you really could wear a bathrobe and look good! 
Can't believe  you're  short sleeved and barefoot. It is snowing here again!!! &#10052;&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The Bunny School is very cute! Like the Codello bag too; so colorful and looks really functional.



Thanks Mimmy, it's really big, just what I like!


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Here are a few options I found. This one on Amazon.


 


Marylin said:


> And this on polyvore


 


Marylin said:


> This is mine. It's by st. Emile and very delicate.


 
Thank you for the suggestions, Marylin!! I ordered one that is similar to the first one. Let's see if it fits. If not, I can send it back. I haven't had much luck with online shopping recently, but don't have much time to go shopping with my young daughter.

I really like your cardigan by St. Emile too. I had something delicate like this in mind that is lightweight and that will look good with pants and dresses. I'm not sure whether St. Emile is available in the US though.



Marylin said:


> Here's a little peek into the Bunny-School I secretly took the last couple of days. Now we know what the little bunnies have to learn, before their big day. (The sign sais 'Bunnyshool' and the little sign means 'colorboard'. )


 
Happy (Belated) Easter too!! The Bunny School is so cute!!


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, Marylin!! I ordered one that is similar to the first one. Let's see if it fits. If not, I can send it back. I haven't had much luck with online shopping recently, but don't have much time to go shopping with my young daughter.
> 
> I really like your cardigan by St. Emile too. I had something delicate like this in mind that is lightweight and that will look good with pants and dresses. I'm not sure whether St. Emile is available in the US though.
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with little kids in tow is tough, I know. So maybe online is the best way to get what you need.
> I don't know either about St. Emile, it's also quite pricey, but I'm sure Ann Taylor does similar styles. Whenever I'm in the U.S. I'm in their stores, because the clothes fit well and are a bit dressier.
> Let us  know how it's going.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> This is a very nice outfit apl! I like the necklace a lot and surprisingly the flats look great with your skirt. The whole thing is whimsical yet functional and very pretty. Did you feel good? Did you like putting the effort into your outfit? You have such a nice figure, you really could wear a bathrobe and look good!
> Can't believe  you're  short sleeved and barefoot. It is snowing here again!!! &#10052;&#65039;


Thanks, Marylin!  I did feel good about my outfit, and I was very comfortable.  The skirt has nice movement while walking, which makes me feel special.  I love the clothes in old movies, and am always attracted to items that have an element (like delicate skirt movement) that is reminiscent of 40s, 50s, or 60s fashion.  Putting the outfit together was fun, but I always feel like I don't have the right accessories or it takes me a long time to find what works best from my collection.  It can be frustrating to know that an element is off, but unable to figure out exactly what is wrong or what might improve the look.  Do you ever have that problem?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Thanks, Marylin!  I did feel good about my outfit, and I was very comfortable.  The skirt has nice movement while walking, which makes me feel special.  I love the clothes in old movies, and am always attracted to items that have an element (like delicate skirt movement) that is reminiscent of 40s, 50s, or 60s fashion.  Putting the outfit together was fun, but I always feel like I don't have the right accessories or it takes me a long time to find what works best from my collection.  It can be frustrating to know that an element is off, but unable to figure out exactly what is wrong or what might improve the look.  Do you ever have that problem?



Not as much as I used to,  now that I'm planning my outfits better than I did before. Also I don't have that many accessories so I don't really have trouble deciding.  I sometimes get tempted by big necklaces and even gave in and bought some, but I never wear them so I end up giving them away. I do wear my two chanel necklaces a lot and they go with lots of outfits. And, as I said, I almost always wear the rings my husband gave me over the years. It's five total including the engagement and wedding ring, so there's not much room on my fingers left...
I would love to wear my bracelets more often, but can't at work. So, no, accessories are not so much a problem as e.g. shoes I feel good in all day. 
If you think something is off, it's usually a good idea to just take one thing away. It could balance out the whole look.

I also love the 'vintage' look, but have to be careful, not to look weird.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is adorable!! Very thoughtful of your sister!



Thank you, I'll let her know that the bag already got some likes!


----------



## Sass

kitten24 said:


> I like the fact that they are basics - now to find what I want, lol!  Buying multiples is definitely a good idea, as sometimes the perfect top can't be found again




Oh so true I've been caught with this before  in the end I got 2 x white, navy, grey and a creamy/mocha kind of colour. The mocha is my favourite [emoji7] Good luck on your hunt!

Oh those bunnies how cute!!! 

Marilyn your sister is very thoughtful that bag is awesome! I imagine it's very practical as the range of colours mean it matches most things? 

Mine brought me a gift in lieu of chocolates and it was a beautiful rose gold plated arrow necklace. I was so touched - I'd  mentioned I wanted something with those features 6+ months ago and she had remembered & gifted to me!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Oh so true I've been caught with this before  in the end I got 2 x white, navy, grey and a creamy/mocha kind of colour. The mocha is my favourite [emoji7] Good luck on your hunt!
> 
> Oh those bunnies how cute!!!
> 
> Marilyn your sister is very thoughtful that bag is awesome! I imagine it's very practical as the range of colours mean it matches most things?
> 
> Mine brought me a gift in lieu of chocolates and it was a beautiful rose gold plated arrow necklace. I was so touched - I'd  mentioned I wanted something with those features 6+ months ago and she had remembered & gifted to me!



How nice, sisters are the best! Mine has given me so many beautiful things over the years!


----------



## kitten24

Loving your new bag Marylin! And I agree, sisters are wonderful... I get to see mine in December after 2 years, looking forward to that.


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> Loving your new bag Marylin! And I agree, sisters are wonderful... I get to see mine in December after 2 years, looking forward to that.



Why so long? This must be terrible , not being able to see each other for such a long time. I see mine every weekend .


----------



## kitten24

My sister lives in Western Australia, and it's rather pricey to pay for the 7 hour flight...keep wishing she'd move back, especially as I miss her and my nieces (& BIL)!

We used to see each other a few days, so it is hard.

Hoping to take my family to stay in the next few years, but house renovation first.


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> My sister lives in Western Australia, and it's rather pricey to pay for the 7 hour flight...keep wishing she'd move back, especially as I miss her and my nieces (& BIL)!
> 
> We used to see each other a few days, so it is hard.
> 
> Hoping to take my family to stay in the next few years, but house renovation first.



Poor you! It's hard to be away from your family. Only those who've been away know how to appreciate when they're together.


----------



## Marylin

Finally a bright and sunny day! Still cold, but spring is right around the corner. So I put on something red, can you believe it? Everything's at least 2 years old, except for the shoes.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Finally a bright and sunny day! Still cold, but spring is right around the corner. So I put on something red, can you believe it? Everything's at least 2 years old, except for the shoes.




Really beautiful look, Marylin! Love the pops of red! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Really beautiful look, Marylin! Love the pops of red! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks Mimmy. For somebody who wore a lot of black all winter, this was really daring today...


----------



## kitten24

Love it!! The boots are super cute too


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Finally a bright and sunny day! Still cold, but spring is right around the corner. So I put on something red, can you believe it? Everything's at least 2 years old, except for the shoes.



That outfit is amazing!!! Very well styled


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Finally a bright and sunny day! Still cold, but spring is right around the corner. So I put on something red, can you believe it? Everything's at least 2 years old, except for the shoes.


 
Great outfit! I like the bag and the jacket a lot!!


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> Love it!! The boots are super cute too



Thanks kitten, the boots are the newest addition.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That outfit is amazing!!! Very well styled



Thank you Jen. This jacket kind of always works.


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Great outfit! I like the bag and the jacket a lot!!



That's nice of you to say Giuliana! They are both Max Mara. Different seasons though.


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> That's nice of you to say Giuliana! They are both Max Mara. Different seasons though.


 
Thanks for the info...I'm a big fan of Max Mara. I've had some of their basic tops for years. They've held up really well although I've washed them in the machine frequently. I also love their coats!


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Thanks for the info...I'm a big fan of Max Mara. I've had some of their basic tops for years. They've held up really well although I've washed them in the machine frequently. I also love their coats!



Me too! They're expensive, but last forever and never get out of style.


----------



## Marylin

This was today's outfit. Another spring day. It's finally getting warmer!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> This was today's outfit. Another spring day. It's finally getting warmer!




Gorgeous! And I love the red outfit also [emoji7]
Lovely to see you being able to get more use out of your D&G with the warmer weather!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Gorgeous! And I love the red outfit also [emoji7]
> Lovely to see you being able to get more use out of your D&G with the warmer weather!



Hi Sass! Yeah, I did use the D&G quite a lot. It sits nicely on the shoulder and I like that it's not in the way, because the flap folds over neatly. Also, the color goes with quite a lot of my clothes. So cost per wear is getting down fast!  I do have another confession to make though, which will be revealed later today in the Chanel forum...:shame:


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Hi Sass! Yeah, I did use the D&G quite a lot. It sits nicely on the shoulder and I like that it's not in the way, because the flap folds over neatly. Also, the color goes with quite a lot of my clothes. So cost per wear is getting down fast!  I do have another confession to make though, which will be revealed later today in the Chanel forum...:shame:



Oooh, can't wait to see it!

Yesterday I did a bit of shopping and found two pieces that I'm really excited to incorporate into my wardrobe. A black and white colorblock dress that is perfect for spring and summer, and a sweatshirt with a light metallic finish to it. Now that I'm older, I still love a good sweatshirt, but prefer it without the hood - just looks more polished imo and much easier to wear under jackets.


----------



## kitten24

I really like that sweatshirt! So nice to see one without raglan sleeves. And definitely easier to wear under jackets without a hood...I love my hoodies, but they don't go well under jackets at all!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Hi Sass! Yeah, I did use the D&G quite a lot. It sits nicely on the shoulder and I like that it's not in the way, because the flap folds over neatly. Also, the color goes with quite a lot of my clothes. So cost per wear is getting down fast!  I do have another confession to make though, which will be revealed later today in the Chanel forum...:shame:


I'm so excited to see your confession!  You will have to share here as well.


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see it!
> 
> Yesterday I did a bit of shopping and found two pieces that I'm really excited to incorporate into my wardrobe. A black and white colorblock dress that is perfect for spring and summer, and a sweatshirt with a light metallic finish to it. Now that I'm older, I still love a good sweatshirt, but prefer it without the hood - just looks more polished imo and much easier to wear under jackets.


These are really cute!


----------



## eggtartapproved

kitten24 said:


> I really like that sweatshirt! So nice to see one without raglan sleeves. And definitely easier to wear under jackets without a hood...I love my hoodies, but they don't go well under jackets at all!





apl.79 said:


> These are really cute!



Thank you! The sweatshirt was only $9 something incl. taxes! I'm well under budget for second quarter


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see it!
> 
> Yesterday I did a bit of shopping and found two pieces that I'm really excited to incorporate into my wardrobe. A black and white colorblock dress that is perfect for spring and summer, and a sweatshirt with a light metallic finish to it. Now that I'm older, I still love a good sweatshirt, but prefer it without the hood - just looks more polished imo and much easier to wear under jackets.



Love both! Very versatile! The two colors on the dress are really nifty, they are sophisticated and slimming. I wish I could wear sleeveless and/or short skirts like this... Can't wait to see how you style this! 
The sweater is perfect. Great length and not slouchy at all. Can't believe you only paid 9$!!  congrats!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I'm so excited to see your confession!  You will have to share here as well.



Sorry I'm letting you wait for the reveal. I've been really busy. I'm on call over the weekend and had to work all night. So once I got some sleep, I'll be able to unpack my bag &#128092;


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did a bit of shopping and found two pieces that I'm really excited to incorporate into my wardrobe. A black and white colorblock dress that is perfect for spring and summer, and a sweatshirt with a light metallic finish to it. Now that I'm older, I still love a good sweatshirt, but prefer it without the hood - just looks more polished imo and much easier to wear under jackets.




Both pieces look like great wardrobe additions eggtart. It looks like the dress has pockets; love pockets! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Sorry I'm letting you wait for the reveal. I've been really busy. I'm on call over the weekend and had to work all night. So once I got some sleep, I'll be able to unpack my bag [emoji162]




Ahh, suspense ... anxiously awaiting seeing your Chanel goodie. [emoji320]


----------



## Marylin

Finally! If you care to join me on the Chanel forum? I'm opening my newest addition!


----------



## Marylin

Preview of coming attractions...&#127882;


----------



## Marylin

And here she is! I can't believe I did it. I got her before the price increase and saved 700  by paying for her the evening before the increase. Well, had I not bought her, I would have saved more.... I guess I should not add Chanel expenses to my wardrobe budget, that, btw still does not exist. &#128538;


----------



## kitten24

Oooh, beautiful! Looking forward to seeing all the outfit matching, looks like she'll go with lots!! And well done on that saving, that's a significant increase.


----------



## Marylin

kitten24 said:


> Oooh, beautiful! Looking forward to seeing all the outfit matching, looks like she'll go with lots!! And well done on that saving, that's a significant increase.



Thank you so much kitten. I have to take more pictures and include her into my style app.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> And here she is! I can't believe I did it. I got her before the price increase and saved 700  by paying for her the evening before the increase. Well, had I not bought her, I would have saved more.... I guess I should not add Chanel expenses to my wardrobe budget, that, btw still does not exist. [emoji9]




Oh my god I'm drooling! She is gorgggggg!!!!  It's so worth it to save all that money!!! Please show us outfits with her!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Oh my god I'm drooling! She is gorgggggg!!!!  It's so worth it to save all that money!!! Please show us outfits with her!



Thanks Jen, you're too nice! Here's one idea for an outfit.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen, you're too nice! Here's one idea for an outfit.




Wow, gorgeous tote Marylin, lovely outfit too!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen, you're too nice! Here's one idea for an outfit.


Wow! I love that dress!  The silhouette is so ladylike.  Your new Chanel is pretty fantastic as well.  As always, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> And here she is! I can't believe I did it. I got her before the price increase and saved 700  by paying for her the evening before the increase. Well, had I not bought her, I would have saved more.... I guess I should not add Chanel expenses to my wardrobe budget, that, btw still does not exist. [emoji9]




Oh hello beautiful [emoji7][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Wow, gorgeous tote Marylin, lovely outfit too!



Thank you so much Mimmy. This means a lot!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Wow! I love that dress!  The silhouette is so ladylike.  Your new Chanel is pretty fantastic as well.  As always, I look forward to seeing more.



Thanks apl. Can you believe this dress is starting it's 15th summer? I bought it when Burberry was just a brand for trench coats here in Germany. It was a bit over 200 deutsche Mark back then, which is about 100 . Some summers it didn't get out of the closet at all, others I wore it every week. So there might be another awakening this year with my new chanel. Or would this be too much label?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Oh hello beautiful [emoji7][emoji56]



She says, thanks, Sass, I know, while she's looking at herself in the mirror. She is a bit pretentious you know, but well. That was to be expected, since everyone is always telling her how beautiful she is...


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen, you're too nice! Here's one idea for an outfit.



That is one classy outfit! I don't think it's too much brand for one outfit (to answer your question on the next page) .... I think it's preppy and fun to rock the brands on occasion. It reminds me of an outfit I did for a wine festival once.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is one classy outfit! I don't think it's too much brand for one outfit (to answer your question on the next page) .... I think it's preppy and fun to rock the brands on occasion. It reminds me of an outfit I did for a wine festival once.
> 
> View attachment 2959764



Wow! Nice! You almost have me convinced, you just look so much cooler than I will. But I guess it's not the purpose of my outfit to look cool. I most definitely can't wear this to work, though, maybe for a family event or a nice brunch or lunch.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Both pieces look like great wardrobe additions eggtart. It looks like the dress has pockets; love pockets! [emoji173]&#65039;


You're correct! Theres nothing I love more than finding a dress with pockets 



Marylin said:


> And here she is! I can't believe I did it. I got her before the price increase and saved 700  by paying for her the evening before the increase. Well, had I not bought her, I would have saved more.... I guess I should not add Chanel expenses to my wardrobe budget, that, btw still does not exist. &#128538;



She is gorgeous, many congrats!!! I wouldnt add it into my budget either hehe


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thanks apl. Can you believe this dress is starting it's 15th summer? I bought it when Burberry was just a brand for trench coats here in Germany. It was a bit over 200 deutsche Mark back then, which is about 100 . Some summers it didn't get out of the closet at all, others I wore it every week. So there might be another awakening this year with my new chanel. Or would this be too much label?



Wow, 15 summers, that is impressive; love hearing about such amazing pieces that are loved and remain beautiful and classic for so long.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Wow! Nice! You almost have me convinced, you just look so much cooler than I will. But I guess it's not the purpose of my outfit to look cool. I most definitely can't wear this to work, though, maybe for a family event or a nice brunch or lunch.




Aw thank you! I hardly wear bold branded stuff like that but there is definitely occasions for it! Like you said, brunch would be perfect! I have also stuck a long skirt over a dress before to totally change the look up and revitalize an older item


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Wow, 15 summers, that is impressive; love hearing about such amazing pieces that are loved and remain beautiful and classic for so long.



Thank you for your compliments! After all, this is about shopping  our own closets right? Has to be, since I won't be able to afford any new clothes for a while after getting two Chanels in two months...


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Aw thank you! I hardly wear bold branded stuff like that but there is definitely occasions for it! Like you said, brunch would be perfect! I have also stuck a long skirt over a dress before to totally change the look up and revitalize an older item



Long skirt over a dress? Doesn't this add a lot of bulk? You look really tiny in the picture, I guess it doesn't look bulky on you


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thanks apl. Can you believe this dress is starting it's 15th summer? I bought it when Burberry was just a brand for trench coats here in Germany. It was a bit over 200 deutsche Mark back then, which is about 100 . Some summers it didn't get out of the closet at all, others I wore it every week. So there might be another awakening this year with my new chanel. Or would this be too much label?


I agree with Jen that it isn't too much label.  You will just look like a woman with good taste, which you are. I can't believe that dress is 15 years old!  Such a testament to the timelessness of classic pieces.:salute:


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Long skirt over a dress? Doesn't this add a lot of bulk? You look really tiny in the picture, I guess it doesn't look bulky on you




Here are my quick transformations of a plain white dress! I don't have a pict but I especially love putting a chambray button up over a dress and tying the ends.. It's such a effortless summer look


----------



## Jen123

Jen123 said:


> Here are my quick transformations of a plain white dress! I don't have a pict but I especially love putting a chambray button up over a dress and tying the ends.. It's such a effortless summer look
> 
> View attachment 2960089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960094




Found the chambray!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Here are my quick transformations of a plain white dress! I don't have a pict but I especially love putting a chambray button up over a dress and tying the ends.. It's such a effortless summer look
> 
> View attachment 2960089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960094



These are fantastic ideas! Inspired to try with my own similar dress.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Here are my quick transformations of a plain white dress! I don't have a pict but I especially love putting a chambray button up over a dress and tying the ends.. It's such a effortless summer look
> 
> View attachment 2960089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960094



Wow Jen! How did you come up with this? It is fantastic!! I'm in love with the last look, the shirt is so pretty and the lightness and airiness of this outfit is so summery, yet sweet and practical. You have great taste and we can learn from your creativity! How great  to have you on this thread! &#128522;


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Found the chambray!
> 
> View attachment 2960100



Also pretty, more casual, which goes surprisingly well with the skirt/dress. Again, compliment for your legs and thank you so much for going through your wardrobe and sharing this. Can't wait to see even more ideas!


----------



## Marylin

I also tried to make a few outfits last night with my new bag. Let me know what you think, please. Also which shoes you think would go better. The stripe on the light blue one is actually almost neon orange.


----------



## Marylin

And then there is of course, my new Etro dress which needed an elegant bag.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I also tried to make a few outfits last night with my new bag. Let me know what you think, please. Also which shoes you think would go better. The stripe on the light blue one is actually almost neon orange.


I love the idea of a statement shoe with this outfit.  Since everything is neutral in color I would choose the blue pair.  It just makes it a bit more interesting and offbeat.  I have always been afraid of patterned pants.  Do you find them very slimming?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> And then there is of course, my new Etro dress which needed an elegant bag.


I was wondering when we would see this dress with your new Chanel!  They are made for each other!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> Here are my quick transformations of a plain white dress! I don't have a pict but I especially love putting a chambray button up over a dress and tying the ends.. It's such a effortless summer look
> 
> View attachment 2960089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960094


Oh my gosh!  You are a wardrobe ninja!  Is the secret to doing this a defined waist on the dress?  I've tried this on sheath dresses and it works well (adding a top), but I can't find one that works with empire waists.  Maybe a cropped crochet like sweater?  Also must say that adding a long skirt to a dress is pure genius.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I love the idea of a statement shoe with this outfit.  Since everything is neutral in color I would choose the blue pair.  It just makes it a bit more interesting and offbeat.  I have always been afraid of patterned pants.  Do you find them very slimming?



These pants are cute, but they are everything but slimming... They remain from the time when I was into colored bottoms not realizing what they did to my shape. I got rid of almost all of them, except for two red pairs, these and a similar pair with big flowers. They only still reside in my closet, because they are well cut and of great summer material and so occasionally get some attention. I never wear them into work though. Maybe the blue shoes will draw the eye further down? I don't really own light pants any more, but I'm also afraid of color transfer onto my new bag with dark pants. Dilemma!


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> And here she is! I can't believe I did it. I got her before the price increase and saved 700  by paying for her the evening before the increase. Well, had I not bought her, I would have saved more.... I guess I should not add Chanel expenses to my wardrobe budget, that, btw still does not exist. &#128538;



Congrats on your new bag! The color is beautiful. It goes with so many things and will be a staple for summer. All the outfits you created with the bag look great! I've been wanting a bag in this color for a long time, but haven't found the right one yet. 

I had some luck shopping my closet this weekend. As the weather is getting warmer, I realized that I don't have a lightweight coat or jacket that is appropriate to wear on the playground...all I have a dressy coats for the office. I managed to find a long cardigan in my closet though that I wore as a sweater coat, so I may not have to buy a new coat.

Also, the open cardigan I ordered did not work out, but I remembered that I bought an open cardigan in cream color while I was pregnant that I put away with other maternity clothes. I got it out of the box again and I think it looks ok to wear even though I'm not pregnant since it's open anyways it doesn't look over-sized...plus it was inexpensive and is machine washable, so it's carefree to wear around my daughter...

So, I found two things in my closet that I thought I'd have to buy...


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> I also tried to make a few outfits last night with my new bag. Let me know what you think, please. Also which shoes you think would go better. The stripe on the light blue one is actually almost neon orange.



I like the black and white shoes better, but I'm very into matching colors (maybe too much).


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I was wondering when we would see this dress with your new Chanel!  They are made for each other!



You're right, they are. I just always am afraid of slowly turning into my mother, which isn't a bad thing at all, but I feel like the elegant look makes me older. So, as I said, I need the appropriate occasion.


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Congrats on your new bag! The color is beautiful. It goes with so many things and will be a staple for summer. All the outfits you created with the bag look great! I've been wanting a bag in this color for a long time, but haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> I had some luck shopping my closet this weekend. As the weather is getting warmer, I realized that I don't have a lightweight coat or jacket that is appropriate to wear on the playground...all I have a dressy coats for the office. I managed to find a long cardigan in my closet though that I wore as a sweater coat, so I may not have to buy a new coat.
> 
> Also, the open cardigan I ordered did not work out, but I remembered that I bought an open cardigan in cream color while I was pregnant that I put away with other maternity clothes. I got it out of the box again and I think it looks ok to wear even though I'm not pregnant since it's open anyways it doesn't look over-sized...plus it was inexpensive and is machine washable, so it's carefree to wear around my daughter...
> 
> So, I found two things in my closet that I thought I'd have to buy...



That's great! Why not shop out of your maternity closet? Oversize is very trendy anyways. If the cardigan isn't swallowing you and is not in your way being worn open, I'd say, go for it! You could also add a cool belt and it looks like new. I also like closing the top of my open knit coats with a pretty brooch, so they don't tail around my behind. Can't wait to see how you style your refound cardigans!


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> I like the black and white shoes better, but I'm very into matching colors (maybe too much).



They actually are dark blue and nude, the pants also are blue with beige dots, so the colors do match. I'll have to try it out. If I can get myself to wearing it...


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> These are fantastic ideas! Inspired to try with my own similar dress.



Thank you so much!! I am glad I could inspire  upload some picts if you try it!



Marylin said:


> Wow Jen! How did you come up with this? It is fantastic!! I'm in love with the last look, the shirt is so pretty and the lightness and airiness of this outfit is so summery, yet sweet and practical. You have great taste and we can learn from your creativity! How great  to have you on this thread! &#128522;





Marylin said:


> Also pretty, more casual, which goes surprisingly well with the skirt/dress. Again, compliment for your legs and thank you so much for going through your wardrobe and sharing this. Can't wait to see even more ideas!



Thank you Marylin! I actually came up with the shirt over a dress idea a few years ago.... I had lots of spaghetti strap dresses and I am not a huge fan, I like some coverage.. So I started putting sleeveless blouses over the dress and haven't stopped since!

As for the skirt idea, a lot of my shirts are longer side these days and look awkward when you tuck them into a skirt because they hit right in the middle of my butt and you can see the outline through the skirt. So I started wearing long tunics under instead so they blended better when tucked into the skirt, if that makes sense.  

Thank you so much for your sweet compliments! 



apl.79 said:


> Oh my gosh!  You are a wardrobe ninja!  Is the secret to doing this a defined waist on the dress?  I've tried this on sheath dresses and it works well (adding a top), but I can't find one that works with empire waists.  Maybe a cropped crochet like sweater?  Also must say that adding a long skirt to a dress is pure genius.



Haha thank you so much!! I agree that it's easier to add a top to a dress when the dress has some sort of defined waist... The empire waist would be pretty tricky


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I also tried to make a few outfits last night with my new bag. Let me know what you think, please. Also which shoes you think would go better. The stripe on the light blue one is actually almost neon orange.





Marylin said:


> And then there is of course, my new Etro dress which needed an elegant bag.



Both of these outfits are fantastic and so lady-like! I love the first one because it's so classy but adds a touch of trendy with the printed pants. And that Etro dress is so gorgeous... That dress seems like it'll take you through spring and summer for any occasion and will become a veteran in your closet like your burberry dress!


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> That's great! Why not shop out of your maternity closet? Oversize is very trendy anyways. If the cardigan isn't swallowing you and is not in your way being worn open, I'd say, go for it! You could also add a cool belt and it looks like new. I also like closing the top of my open knit coats with a pretty brooch, so they don't tail around my behind. Can't wait to see how you style your refound cardigans!


 
Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately, I don't own a brooch and the belts I have didn't quite look right. I think I would need a belt in the same color as the cardigan (cream) so that it looks more streamlined. The cardigan didn't get in my way, but it was a bit chilly in the front, so I wore a scarf with it.

I continued to shop my closet and wore a maternity blouse with leggings yesterday. I actually had 3 ladies ask me where I bought the top 

Am wearing another maternity blouse again today (belted) and I also found a pair of black heels at the back of my closet that I haven't worn in ages. I plan on leaving these at my office, so I'll have something nice to change into when it's raining like today and I wear rainboots to get to the office. I used to keep a pair of black flats at the office, but I find that I often want to wear them in the evenings or on weekends now, so leaving the heels at the office is a better option.


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately, I don't own a brooch and the belts I have didn't quite look right. I think I would need a belt in the same color as the cardigan (cream) so that it looks more streamlined. The cardigan didn't get in my way, but it was a bit chilly in the front, so I wore a scarf with it.
> 
> I continued to shop my closet and wore a maternity blouse with leggings yesterday. I actually had 3 ladies ask me where I bought the top
> 
> Am wearing another maternity blouse again today (belted) and I also found a pair of black heels at the back of my closet that I haven't worn in ages. I plan on leaving these at my office, so I'll have something nice to change into when it's raining like today and I wear rainboots to get to the office. I used to keep a pair of black flats at the office, but I find that I often want to wear them in the evenings or on weekends now, so leaving the heels at the office is a better option.



Smart, smart, smart!! Maybe I should dig out my maternity clothes as well... The thing is, I do look pregnant if I wear something that's cut for a bigger belly and I'm not quite old enough not to raise suspicions....


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Both of these outfits are fantastic and so lady-like! I love the first one because it's so classy but adds a touch of trendy with the printed pants. And that Etro dress is so gorgeous... That dress seems like it'll take you through spring and summer for any occasion and will become a veteran in your closet like your burberry dress!



Thanks Jen, it is. I hope I can wear it soon. It's not quite warm enough yet and my legs are so pale!


----------



## Giuliana

Let's see if this works... I'm trying to upload a pic of today's outfits. 

I have a hard time taking good pictures for the stylebook app, so I try to find pics of my items or similar items online.

The cardigan is not exactly the same as mine, but quite similar.


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Smart, smart, smart!! Maybe I should dig out my maternity clothes as well... The thing is, I do look pregnant if I wear something that's cut for a bigger belly and I'm not quite old enough not to raise suspicions....



I know what you mean. I don't think I could wear the maternity tops with regular pants without looking pregnant. They look ok with leggings/skinny pants though...mostly they just look long not so wide. Some of the tops I bought when pregnant have a self-tie belt, which helps to wear them after pregnancy.


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Let's see if this works... I'm trying to upload a pic of today's outfits.
> 
> I have a hard time taking good pictures for the stylebook app, so I try to find pics of my items or similar items online.
> 
> The cardigan is not exactly the same as mine, but quite similar.
> 
> View attachment 2961933



Is this you? You look really pretty! I like the top with the scarf! The heels are a very good height I'd say! With the cardigan it looks relaxed and comfy, you could easily style this up with a blazer or fitted jacket. I don't think you'd necessarily have to wear a belt the same color as the cardigan. There're so many colors in the top. Almost anything would go. Very nice outfit Giuliana!


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Is this you? You look really pretty! I like the top with the scarf! The heels are a very good height I'd say! With the cardigan it looks relaxed and comfy, you could easily style this up with a blazer or fitted jacket. I don't think you'd necessarily have to wear a belt the same color as the cardigan. There're so many colors in the top. Almost anything would go. Very nice outfit Giuliana!



Thank you! The blazer is a great idea. And no, that's not me. It's the model for the top. I couldn't figure out how to erase the model/background in the app without erasing part of the top. I have this problem a lot also when I try to take pictures of my items


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Is this you? You look really pretty! I like the top with the scarf! The heels are a very good height I'd say! With the cardigan it looks relaxed and comfy, you could easily style this up with a blazer or fitted jacket. I don't think you'd necessarily have to wear a belt the same color as the cardigan. There're so many colors in the top. Almost anything would go. Very nice outfit Giuliana!




You're right, I'll try a black belt with this outfit. Also, I was having doubts about the belt color with yesterday's outfit (below). What would you suggest? Again, the model is not me...I just didn't manage to take a good pic of the scarf myself.


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> Thank you! The blazer is a great idea. And no, that's not me. It's the model for the top. I couldn't figure out how to erase the model/background in the app without erasing part of the top. I have this problem a lot also when I try to take pictures of my items



Oh, sorry.. You're probably much much prettier!

I use a tablet pen to erase the background and just make the picture really big so I can see, what I'm doing. That's why it's important to take pictures in front of a plain and contracting background, then you can just use the tap button and erase the whole background. You know how to adjust the intensity of the tap feature, right?


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> You're right, I'll try a black belt with this outfit. Also, I was having doubts about the belt color with yesterday's outfit (below). What would you suggest? Again, the model is not me...I just didn't manage to take a good pic of the scarf myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962074



This scarf is soo pretty! And the blouse! Why don't you try out a grey belt? Black would go, but it makes the look very formal and I'm not sure that's what you're trying to achieve. Any color that's in the scarf would add a fun element. And  always a winner with a cream cardigan: a brown woven leather belt I'd say. This one is by a brand called Only.


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Oh, sorry.. You're probably much much prettier!
> 
> I use a tablet pen to erase the background and just make the picture really big so I can see, what I'm doing. That's why it's important to take pictures in front of a plain and contracting background, then you can just use the tap button and erase the whole background. You know how to adjust the intensity of the tap feature, right?



 I'll try using a pen. So far, I've been using my finger and it doesn't work very well. Most of the time when I use the tap feature it erases part of the item too. I try using a contrasting background and it works for some items, but for others the lighting does not cooperate and creates light reflections or dark shadows.



Marylin said:


> This scarf is soo pretty! And the blouse! Why don't you try out a grey belt? Black would go, but it makes the look very formal and I'm not sure that's what you're trying to achieve. Any color that's in the scarf would add a fun element. And  always a winner with a cream cardigan: a brown woven leather belt I'd say. This one is by a brand called Only.



Thanks! I don't think I have a grey belt, but actually I have a greenish one that came with a dress, which matches the scarf. I like the woven belt. I've been meaning to get one since it's so easy to adjust the length on it.


----------



## Jen123

Giuliana said:


> You're right, I'll try a black belt with this outfit. Also, I was having doubts about the belt color with yesterday's outfit (below). What would you suggest? Again, the model is not me...I just didn't manage to take a good pic of the scarf myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962074



I am in love with that tank and those flats!!! Are the flats Chloe?? Can you please share the brand of the tank? It looks like it would match with everything!


----------



## Giuliana

Jen123 said:


> I am in love with that tank and those flats!!! Are the flats Chloe?? Can you please share the brand of the tank? It looks like it would match with everything!


 
Thank you! Yes, the flats are Chloe. The tank is a maternity/nursing top from a brand called "Mamalicious" (bougt a year ago). The picture is one I found online and it's not the exact same top, but it's very close.


----------



## Jen123

Giuliana said:


> Thank you! Yes, the flats are Chloe. The tank is a maternity/nursing top from a brand called "Mamalicious" (bougt a year ago). The picture is one I found online and it's not the exact same top, but it's very close.



Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Marylin

I am so busy at work and just fall into bed every night, so I don't have any energy to plan any outfits. I just wear anything I had once come up with and saved on my app, so today was very predictable. But at least I wore something that has been sitting in my closet for 2 years without ever seeing the day of light. My Sigerson Morrison heels that I got for a steal but are a tiny bit big. I put another hole in the straps last week, now they stay on my feet and are very comfortable! Who would have thought, it was such an easy fix. So I proudly present clothes from my wardrobe that I've had for years:


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I am so busy at work and just fall into bed every night, so I don't have any energy to plan any outfits. I just wear anything I had once come up with and saved on my app, so today was very predictable. But at least I wore something that has been sitting in my closet for 2 years without ever seeing the day of light. My Sigerson Morrison heels that I got for a steal but are a tiny bit big. I put another hole in the straps last week, now they stay on my feet and are very comfortable! Who would have thought, it was such an easy fix. So I proudly present clothes from my wardrobe that I've had for years:


 i like this outfit, especially the jacket and shoes!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Soemthing that I'm trying to work into my outfits more are scarves - right now the sun is shining but it's still breezy and can get quite chilly. I've put away the winter scarves and pulled out my silk scarves, but just one problem - how do you wear them so you don't look like an air hostess? I love pencil skirts and find that i just feel very air-hostess-y.. maybe it's my scarf colors or how i tie them. Any suggestions?


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Soemthing that I'm trying to work into my outfits more are scarves - right now the sun is shining but it's still breezy and can get quite chilly. I've put away the winter scarves and pulled out my silk scarves, but just one problem - how do you wear them so you don't look like an air hostess? I love pencil skirts and find that i just feel very air-hostess-y.. maybe it's my scarf colors or how i tie them. Any suggestions?




Check Pinterest. 

But I wear it in a loose cowboy and it's pretty causal. 

I have to try other knots too, so let me know what you end up using!


----------



## MASEML

eggtartapproved said:


> Soemthing that I'm trying to work into my outfits more are scarves - right now the sun is shining but it's still breezy and can get quite chilly. I've put away the winter scarves and pulled out my silk scarves, but just one problem - how do you wear them so you don't look like an air hostess? I love pencil skirts and find that i just feel very air-hostess-y.. maybe it's my scarf colors or how i tie them. Any suggestions?



I'd suggest googling how ladies wear their Hermes scarves. Believe there is the Mai Tai website and she demonstrates all sorts of creative way to know and wear H scarves. Could totally work for any scarf IMO


----------



## eggtartapproved

Ya, I've googled and pinterested, but somehow, it always looks air hostessy. I think it maay actually be the combination of the pencil skirt haha.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Ya, I've googled and pinterested, but somehow, it always looks air hostessy. I think it maay actually be the combination of the pencil skirt haha.



Oh yeah. I did that combo once and it was very air hostess. Same with dress pants. And crisp button up blouses. So, don't pair the scarves with anything that could be a uniform, lol. 

Gotta have a casual base outfit, then put the scarf on. So when I do wear my scarves, it's a tee and nice jeans. Tee and dress pants works too.


----------



## Giuliana

bakeacookie said:


> Check Pinterest.
> 
> But I wear it in a loose cowboy and it's pretty causal.
> 
> I have to try other knots too, so let me know what you end up using!


 
I also usually wear my square scarves in a cowboy knot (triangle in front, wrap around the tails and tie in the front), but I find that cashmere/silk mix scarves look more casual and drape more easily than pure silk scarves. I have only very few pure silk scarves, but always have trouble wearing them without looking too overdone.


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Soemthing that I'm trying to work into my outfits more are scarves - right now the sun is shining but it's still breezy and can get quite chilly. I've put away the winter scarves and pulled out my silk scarves, but just one problem - how do you wear them so you don't look like an air hostess? I love pencil skirts and find that i just feel very air-hostess-y.. maybe it's my scarf colors or how i tie them. Any suggestions?


 
I am trying so hard to be better at this too! I always forget to accessorize... I wear my normal every day jewelry every single day but forget things like belts and scarves and statement pieces!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I am trying so hard to be better at this too! I always forget to accessorize... I wear my normal every day jewelry every single day but forget things like belts and scarves and statement pieces!



+1
 I actually gave away a statement ring yesterday, because I don't know what to do with it. It went well with the outfit I was wearing and it is a nice ring, but I'm so dependent on my everyday jewelry as well, that I barely wear my statement pieces. Same with scarves. The longer ones are fine, but I just don't know what to do with the square ones.


----------



## kitten24

I have a couple of square scarves and had to google how to tie them, lol! I fold mine into a triangle, then fold/roll to make a thinner, longer scarf. Then that gets looped and tied and looks just like a long scarf. Hope that makes sense


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I am trying so hard to be better at this too! I always forget to accessorize... I wear my normal every day jewelry every single day but forget things like belts and scarves and statement pieces!



This is me. I rarely change my jewelry.

Thanks for all the tips guys! I think I'm gonna have to stay clear of scarves for work - def too uniformy since I'm always in business attire and stick to neutral colors.


----------



## apl.79

MASEML said:


> I'd suggest googling how ladies wear their Hermes scarves. Believe there is the Mai Tai website and she demonstrates all sorts of creative way to know and wear H scarves. Could totally work for any scarf IMO


I just checked this out.  I am also stuck in the same everyday jewelry rut, but I think this scarf necklace could get me out of it. 

http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2012/06/how-to-wear-hermes-scarf-as-necklace.html


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> I just checked this out.  I am also stuck in the same everyday jewelry rut, but I think this scarf necklace could get me out of it.
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2012/06/how-to-wear-hermes-scarf-as-necklace.html




I really like this way to tie a scarf. I plan to try it out soon; thanks for posting!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I just checked this out.  I am also stuck in the same everyday jewelry rut, but I think this scarf necklace could get me out of it.
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2012/06/how-to-wear-hermes-scarf-as-necklace.html



It's pretty. I just doesn't feel right to tie so many knots into an Hemes scarf.


----------



## Marylin

By the way, iTunes has an app that's called 'Hermes silk knots'. It's free. You scarf experts probably knew already, but I just found out.


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> I really like this way to tie a scarf. I plan to try it out soon; thanks for posting!


You're welcome.  Maybe you could post a pic?  I always love your scarves.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> It's pretty. I just doesn't feel right to tie so many knots into an Hemes scarf.


I don't own any Hermes scarves.  Why do you say this?  Are they too delicate, or would the knots interfere with the beauty of the print?


----------



## bakeacookie

apl.79 said:


> I don't own any Hermes scarves.  Why do you say this?  Are they too delicate, or would the knots interfere with the beauty of the print?




I feel the same as marylin on this. The prints are gorgeous and having a multitude of knots would hide the print. 

Hermes silk is durable to me. Maybe because mine is still stiff. Lol.


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> You're welcome.  Maybe you could post a pic?  I always love your scarves.



Thank you too. I will try to do this soon!



apl.79 said:


> I don't own any Hermes scarves.  Why do you say this?  Are they too delicate, or would the knots interfere with the beauty of the print?



Although the knots would hide the print, and so far I only have one H scarf, I would still tie mine this way. It would give me a totally different look!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I don't own any Hermes scarves.  Why do you say this?  Are they too delicate, or would the knots interfere with the beauty of the print?



I also don't have any Hermes scarves, I'm just a big admirer. And even though silk is so wrinkle free it'd just feel strange to put multiple knots into such a beautiful material. I understand that the print gets hidden as soon as you tie the scarf in any way whatsoever, but tying it in tiny knots seems like a waste. I have one silk square (left) and never wear it, because I feel like it's looking too uniformly on me. I kept this one, because I got it for my 18th birthday which was a million years ago.


----------



## eggtartapproved

apl.79 said:


> I just checked this out.  I am also stuck in the same everyday jewelry rut, but I think this scarf necklace could get me out of it.
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2012/06/how-to-wear-hermes-scarf-as-necklace.html



Cool! Gonna have to give it a shot!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I also don't have any Hermes scarves, I'm just a big admirer. And even though silk is so wrinkle free it'd just feel strange to put multiple knots into such a beautiful material. I understand that the print gets hidden as soon as you tie the scarf in any way whatsoever, but tying it in tiny knots seems like a waste. I have one silk square (left) and never wear it, because I feel like it's looking too uniformly on me. I kept this one, because I got it for my 18th birthday which was a million years ago.


Marylin, you made me laugh out loud with 18 being a million years ago.  It feels that way sometimes doesn't it?  I can see what you mean about the print being hidden by knots.  Hermes scarves have the most beautiful details, so the cowboy style does show it off well.  Wearing a scarf without it looking like a uniform can be tricky, which is why I always admire women who wear scarves and look chic.


----------



## apl.79

bakeacookie said:


> I feel the same as marylin on this. The prints are gorgeous and having a multitude of knots would hide the print.
> 
> Hermes silk is durable to me. Maybe because mine is still stiff. Lol.


I had no idea the silk was stiff!  I assume that is because it is still fairly new.  Whenever I have seen Hermes scarves in person, they always looked so delicate.  My husband offered to buy me one for my birthday many years ago, but I declined because I was afraid I would damage it somehow and be devastated.


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> Cool! Gonna have to give it a shot!


Fantastic!  Post a pic when you do.  I'm going out on a long overdue date with my husband tonight, so maybe I can try it out too.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Fantastic!  Post a pic when you do.  I'm going out on a long overdue date with my husband tonight, so maybe I can try it out too.



How fun! What are you wearing?


----------



## bakeacookie

apl.79 said:


> I had no idea the silk was stiff!  I assume that is because it is still fairly new.  Whenever I have seen Hermes scarves in person, they always looked so delicate.  My husband offered to buy me one for my birthday many years ago, but I declined because I was afraid I would damage it somehow and be devastated.




It's like they starched it. Lol. It still flows, but not as much as my older, softer silk scarves. Still gorgeous and durable, and I love my H scarf. To me it's all about the pattern, so I like to wear them in ways to showcase the print. 

Which probably is why I am limited in my knotting styles.


----------



## apl.79

I wore the scarf necklace tonight!  I tried on several different outfits, and then had to throw this on after an unfortunate mishap with hair products.&#128563;  I hate it when something stupid ruins a good outfit!  Anyway, I tied a large knot in the center with a smaller knot on each side, but my hair is hiding the smaller knots in the pic.  I probably should have moved the knots closer together.  Oh well, not bad for my first try.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I wore the scarf necklace tonight!  I tried on several different outfits, and then had to throw this on after an unfortunate mishap with hair products.&#128563;  I hate it when something stupid ruins a good outfit!  Anyway, I tied a large knot in the center with a smaller knot on each side, but my hair is hiding the smaller knots in the pic.  I probably should have moved the knots closer together.  Oh well, not bad for my first try.



Very nice scarf! The colors are great, so joyful and fun! They go very well with your hair and skin tone. And I think you did a good job tying it. Too bad you had to go with your second choice, but this one is all about the scarf anyways right? And about a fun night out!&#127864;


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> I wore the scarf necklace tonight!  I tried on several different outfits, and then had to throw this on after an unfortunate mishap with hair products.[emoji15]  I hate it when something stupid ruins a good outfit!  Anyway, I tied a large knot in the center with a smaller knot on each side, but my hair is hiding the smaller knots in the pic.  I probably should have moved the knots closer together.  Oh well, not bad for my first try.




I really like your scarf, and the way it's tied apl.79!  Great date night outfit. Your pic also shows me how the size of the knots and placement, will give slightly different looks.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Very nice scarf! The colors are great, so joyful and fun! They go very well with your hair and skin tone. And I think you did a good job tying it. Too bad you had to go with your second choice, but this one is all about the scarf anyways right? And about a fun night out!&#127864;


Thanks, Marylin!  Would you believe that I had to cut the tags to wear that 6 year-old scarf?  I bought it the day I found out I was pregnant with my first child.  We were on vacation with my parents and brother in Key West and had to confess why I wasn't drinking.  My mom and I stopped by a Coach store while the men grabbed a drink.  I bought the scarf and she bought me a light blue purse that I rarely use but will never get rid of.  They both remind me of such a happy day.


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> I really like your scarf, and the way it's tied apl.79!  Great date night outfit. Your pic also shows me how the size of the knots and placement, will give slightly different looks.


Thanks, Mimmy!  I changed the knots  after I posted and it looked better.  I guess the ruined top, crying child, and annoyed husband were interfering with my fashion brain.  At least I know better for next time.  And you're right about knot size and placement totally changing the look, especially in real life.  I had white and gold earrings on that elevated the look too, but you can't see in the pic.  Earrings made a bigger impact than I expected.  Now it's your turn!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Thanks, Marylin!  Would you believe that I had to cut the tags to wear that 6 year-old scarf?  I bought it the day I found out I was pregnant with my first child.  We were on vacation with my parents and brother in Key West and had to confess why I wasn't drinking.  My mom and I stopped by a Coach store while the men grabbed a drink.  I bought the scarf and she bought me a light blue purse that I rarely use but will never get rid of.  They both remind me of such a happy day.



Oh I love this story! What a wonderful memory! While I'm all for using everything I own as much as possible, I think some things need a special moment. So I'm fond of the idea of  taking this scarf out on special occasions,especially if they are related to you and your husband and happy moments. Who knows? You might wear it to your child's wedding.... And now I of course, also want to see the purse...


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> Thanks, Mimmy!  I changed the knots  after I posted and it looked better.  I guess the ruined top, crying child, and annoyed husband were interfering with my fashion brain.  At least I know better for next time.  And you're right about knot size and placement totally changing the look, especially in real life.  I had white and gold earrings on that elevated the look too, but you can't see in the pic.  Earrings made a bigger impact than I expected.  Now it's your turn!




I liked your idea so much, I thought the sooner I try it out the better!  My MbMJ cotton and silk blend scarf as a necklace.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh I love this story! What a wonderful memory! While I'm all for using everything I own as much as possible, I think some things need a special moment. So I'm fond of the idea of  taking this scarf out on special occasions,especially if they are related to you and your husband and happy moments. Who knows? You might wear it to your child's wedding.... And now I of course, also want to see the purse...


I'll have to dig out that purse and see what I can put together.  I need to work on rotating my bags more instead of using the same one for months on end.  It's such a waste!


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> I liked your idea so much, I thought the sooner I try it out the better!  My MbMJ cotton and silk blend scarf as a necklace.
> View attachment 2967943


Looking good, Mimmy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I liked your idea so much, I thought the sooner I try it out the better!  My MbMJ cotton and silk blend scarf as a necklace.
> View attachment 2967943



Amazing what a pretty scarf can do! The shirt and pants are such a relaxed combo, add the scarf and the outfit becomes a fashion statement. And of course I like your blue belt! If you ladies keep this up I'm going to put knots in my scarf as well...


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> Looking good, Mimmy!  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! 



Marylin said:


> Amazing what a pretty scarf can do! The shirt and pants are such a relaxed combo, add the scarf and the outfit becomes a fashion statement. And of course I like your blue belt! If you ladies keep this up I'm going to put knots in my scarf as well...



Thanks Marylin! Yes, go ahead, put some knots in a scarf. This will be the time of fashion trailblazers!


----------



## Marylin

Managed a second outing for my woc! Went to a dinner with friends last night at an italian place and decided to go for a Sophia Loren look - one advantage of being curvy... The dress is really low cut, so I had to wear a red bra and a brooch to close the gap a bit. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Managed a second outing for my woc! Went to a dinner with friends last night at an italian place and decided to go for a Sophia Loren look - one advantage of being curvy... The dress is really low cut, so I had to wear a red bra and a brooch to close the gap a bit. Let me know what you think.




I really like this. The red dress is a stunner; great dinner with friends look!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I really like this. The red dress is a stunner; great dinner with friends look!



Thanks Mimmy. No scarves in sight yet though...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Managed a second outing for my woc! Went to a dinner with friends last night at an italian place and decided to go for a Sophia Loren look - one advantage of being curvy... The dress is really low cut, so I had to wear a red bra and a brooch to close the gap a bit. Let me know what you think.



this is a great outfit, i love everything about it. A good idea with the brooch closing the opening, I have a dress similar to this cut with a low V. Actually, a scarf to give it extra coverage may be a good idea because the V is actually quite wide too... love this thread, so many good ideas!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Managed a second outing for my woc! Went to a dinner with friends last night at an italian place and decided to go for a Sophia Loren look - one advantage of being curvy... The dress is really low cut, so I had to wear a red bra and a brooch to close the gap a bit. Let me know what you think.


Another beautiful dress!  You have a knack for fabulous dresses.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> this is a great outfit, i love everything about it. A good idea with the brooch closing the opening, I have a dress similar to this cut with a low V. Actually, a scarf to give it extra coverage may be a good idea because the V is actually quite wide too... love this thread, so many good ideas!



Don't  make me buy a red scarf  ! But thanks for the compliment! The gap actually isn't as wide as on the picture, it's more deep than wide. My gay friends love it, my male friends are to old to care and my female friends don't notice I think.  Since my husband had to stay home to watch the kids I didn't have anybody to appreciate my cleavage anyway... But for more conservative surroundings I will try a scarf or shawl. You're right - as always.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Another beautiful dress!  You have a knack for fabulous dresses.



Thank you apl, you're so sweet. With my figure I feel more comfortable with dresses than pants and skirts, because of my low waist and wide hips, so pants never really hide my wobbly bits.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Managed a second outing for my woc! Went to a dinner with friends last night at an italian place and decided to go for a Sophia Loren look - one advantage of being curvy... The dress is really low cut, so I had to wear a red bra and a brooch to close the gap a bit. Let me know what you think.




Love the outfit and I'm so glad you were able to use your woc again!!


----------



## Giuliana

Marylin said:


> Managed a second outing for my woc! Went to a dinner with friends last night at an italian place and decided to go for a Sophia Loren look - one advantage of being curvy... The dress is really low cut, so I had to wear a red bra and a brooch to close the gap a bit. Let me know what you think.


 
The dress is gorgeous and the WOC goes really well with the outfit!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Don't  make me buy a red scarf  ! But thanks for the compliment! The gap actually isn't as wide as on the picture, it's more deep than wide. My gay friends love it, my male friends are to old to care and my female friends don't notice I think.  Since my husband had to stay home to watch the kids I didn't have anybody to appreciate my cleavage anyway... But for more conservative surroundings I will try a scarf or shawl. You're right - as always.


Oh oops, haha, I meant a scarf for my dress; I was thinking out loud. My dress has a wide V. I think yours looks perfect, I prefer a deep V as opposed to a wide one. Something about my shoulders or frame just can't hold the look of a wide V, Kwim? It just ends up looking weird and saggy, like I didn't iron or something haha.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Love the outfit and I'm so glad you were able to use your woc again!!



Thanks Jen! I just need to find a way to fit in my car key...


----------



## Marylin

Giuliana said:


> The dress is gorgeous and the WOC goes really well with the outfit!!



Thanks Giuliana, the WOC makes everything look nicer. I'm so glad I bought such a classic version.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Oh oops, haha, I meant a scarf for my dress; I was thinking out loud. My dress has a wide V. I think yours looks perfect, I prefer a deep V as opposed to a wide one. Something about my shoulders or frame just can't hold the look of a wide V, Kwim? It just ends up looking weird and saggy, like I didn't iron or something haha.



Got you.  A little cleavage is nice, but I also don't like it, when it's too wide, especially not if it shows the bra straps. That's also, why I think the material is sagging, e,g, when you sit down. Sometimes it helps to get it tailored. The tailor would just lift the top and sew new shoulders, if you know what I mean.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Got you.  A little cleavage is nice, but I also don't like it, when it's too wide, especially not if it shows the bra straps. That's also, why I think the material is sagging, e,g, when you sit down. Sometimes it helps to get it tailored. The tailor would just lift the top and sew new shoulders, if you know what I mean.


i do! =) For this particular dress I have, I think it's the material, it's quite loose and comfy but I think too much so, for its wide V. It may actually be something I have to let go or wear as a swimsuit cover up at the beach.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i do! =) For this particular dress I have, I think it's the material, it's quite loose and comfy but I think too much so, for its wide V. It may actually be something I have to let go or wear as a swimsuit cover up at the beach.



Do you want to show us?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Do you want to show us?



Sure, here it is! It's nothing super special, I just really like the color a lot. When I wear it, the narrow part of the V drapes funny and puts the rest of it off.


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> Sure, here it is! It's nothing super special, I just really like the color a lot. When I wear it, the narrow part of the V drapes funny and puts the rest of it off.


I saw this on MaiTai's blog (my new obsession) and thought of your dress and some of my own.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3l8TG_yEL...AdLM/Mft3PIv9Pxo/s1600/Au+coeur+de+la+Vie.JPG

Maybe a little double sided tape, or a sparkly pin could help anchor the side?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Sure, here it is! It's nothing super special, I just really like the color a lot. When I wear it, the narrow part of the V drapes funny and puts the rest of it off.



Mmh, I see what you mean. I like apl's tape idea. I've sewn gaps like this closed before, but that only works in cases when the seams line up. Don't know if that's an option. I also like the color and could imagine the design to be quite flattering.


----------



## Marylin

Thought I'd share today's outfit. No black for a change!


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> I saw this on MaiTai's blog (my new obsession) and thought of your dress and some of my own.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3l8TG_yEL...AdLM/Mft3PIv9Pxo/s1600/Au+coeur+de+la+Vie.JPG
> 
> Maybe a little double sided tape, or a sparkly pin could help anchor the side?



Ahh, MaiTai must be the scarf whisperer. I will need to look at this way to tie a scarf too. 



Marylin said:


> Thought I'd share today's outfit. No black for a change!



I love this look Marylin!! The fuschia jacket and shoes look so cool with the Hendrix tee!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thought I'd share today's outfit. No black for a change!


This is a seriously cool look!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Mmh, I see what you mean. I like apl's tape idea. I've sewn gaps like this closed before, but that only works in cases when the seams line up. Don't know if that's an option. I also like the color and could imagine the design to be quite flattering.





apl.79 said:


> I saw this on MaiTai's blog (my new obsession) and thought of your dress and some of my own.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3l8TG_yEL...AdLM/Mft3PIv9Pxo/s1600/Au+coeur+de+la+Vie.JPG
> 
> Maybe a little double sided tape, or a sparkly pin could help anchor the side?


Ya these are good ideas. I think I might just have to sew a small button on the inside because the material is very light - anything extra onto it would just pull it down. Sewing it entirely shut might make it pull funny when I wear it. That's why I was thinking that it should be a vacation dress I wear over my bathing suit at the beach. 



Marylin said:


> Thought I'd share today's outfit. No black for a change!


nice, I like the jacket!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, MaiTai must be the scarf whisperer. I will need to look at this way to tie a scarf too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this look Marylin!! The fuschia jacket and shoes look so cool with the Hendrix tee!



Thank you Mimmy! I like not looking too dressed up at work.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> This is a seriously cool look!



Thanks apl. I get a lot of male attention for the shirt, in a good way! My bosses are all male and with some I interact on a purely small talk, professional ground.  But even some of the most conservative people seem pleasantly surprised by this particular shirt. Interesting. And since it's rather loose and doesn't show off anything, I don't mind them staring at the print,because that's all they are seeing anyway.


----------



## Marylin

Rainy day. Red pants! I've been able to loose a little bit of weight.  Not nearly as much as I want to,  but enough to not feel completely uncomfortable in red pants. So I managed to put some color into a grey and cold Tuesday.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Rainy day. Red pants! I've been able to loose a little bit of weight.  Not nearly as much as I want to,  but enough to not feel completely uncomfortable in red pants. So I managed to put some color into a grey and cold Tuesday.




Congrats on your weight loss!!! That blazer is super chic! Oh and the Chanel of course


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Rainy day. Red pants! I've been able to loose a little bit of weight.  Not nearly as much as I want to,  but enough to not feel completely uncomfortable in red pants. So I managed to put some color into a grey and cold Tuesday.



Oooh, i like this outfit a lot!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss!!! That blazer is super chic! Oh and the Chanel of course


Thanks Jen! Hard work.... Not the outfit but loosing weight.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh, i like this outfit a lot!



Thank you! I'm just afraid it's getting boring to always pair red with black. I'm open to suggestions for other combinations with red pants! Would love to hear your ideas


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you! I'm just afraid it's getting boring to always pair red with black. I'm open to suggestions for other combinations with red pants! Would love to hear your ideas



When I got my red jeans, I lived in them lol. I like pairing them with leopard prints and chambray shirts. Also a lot of gray.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> When I got my red jeans, I lived in them lol. I like pairing them with leopard prints and chambray shirts. Also a lot of gray.



Gray is good, I do that too. I like the leopard print idea! Just don't own any -except for my ballerinas. What's your opinion on adding another color?


----------



## Jen123

Ladies I am happy to report that I completed my challenge of going a month without shopping! I also have reached the first half of my weight loss goal so I'm extra happy!

I want to buy a pair of jean shorts next. I made the mistake of not buying the rag and bone bf shorts last year when I saw them at tjs and now I want them so bad but they are $160.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I am happy to report that I completed my challenge of going a month without shopping! I also have reached the first half of my weight loss goal so I'm extra happy!
> 
> I want to buy a pair of jean shorts next. I made the mistake of not buying the rag and bone bf shorts last year when I saw them at tjs and now I want them so bad but they are $160.
> 
> View attachment 2979789



Wow Jen! Congratulations ! It seems like you're on a roll! Loosing weight is so hard and you really should reward yourself. Also being  so disciplined about not shopping is awesome. If you find the rag and bone shorts too expensive, can't yo go for a different brand? I'm not an expert on shorts, I never wear any, but there must be such a wide range out there that you most certainly will find another perfect pair for your body and budget. It also might be wise to not spend too much on clothes while you're still on your weightloss journey. It would be sad if you couldn't wear them with your new body. I am also trying to loose weight and slowly start fitting into my old clothes. So there's no need to go shopping yet, since I'm finding 'new' things in my own closet.  But I definitely understand the urge to walk into the store to celebrate almost being one size smaller.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I am happy to report that I completed my challenge of going a month without shopping! I also have reached the first half of my weight loss goal so I'm extra happy!
> 
> I want to buy a pair of jean shorts next. I made the mistake of not buying the rag and bone bf shorts last year when I saw them at tjs and now I want them so bad but they are $160.
> 
> View attachment 2979789




Congrats on the weight loss and the successful 1 month of no shopping! I was going to try a shopping free month in May, but a pair of jeans I've been stalking has gone on sale; so sadly I think I'm going to fail on my first day!

The shorts are cute! I agree with Marylin; maybe you could find a similar pair that is less expensive?


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> Rainy day. Red pants! I've been able to loose a little bit of weight.  Not nearly as much as I want to,  but enough to not feel completely uncomfortable in red pants. So I managed to put some color into a grey and cold Tuesday.



Great outfit! Love the red pants!!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> Great outfit! Love the red pants!!



Thank you surfchick. These are probably the most comfortable I have other than leggings.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Wow Jen! Congratulations ! It seems like you're on a roll! Loosing weight is so hard and you really should reward yourself. Also being  so disciplined about not shopping is awesome. If you find the rag and bone shorts too expensive, can't yo go for a different brand? I'm not an expert on shorts, I never wear any, but there must be such a wide range out there that you most certainly will find another perfect pair for your body and budget. It also might be wise to not spend too much on clothes while you're still on your weightloss journey. It would be sad if you couldn't wear them with your new body. I am also trying to loose weight and slowly start fitting into my old clothes. So there's no need to go shopping yet, since I'm finding 'new' things in my own closet.  But I definitely understand the urge to walk into the store to celebrate almost being one size smaller.




Thank you so much! That is such a good point... I still need to lose about 8-9 pounds to fit into my old clothes so there might not be any use of buying things right now. My main shopping urges right now are the shorts and some dresses because me and my fiancé are going to Savannah for Memorial Day  and I am imagining myself in pretty silk maxi dresses that I do not own yet 



Mimmy said:


> Congrats on the weight loss and the successful 1 month of no shopping! I was going to try a shopping free month in May, but a pair of jeans I've been stalking has gone on sale; so sadly I think I'm going to fail on my first day!
> 
> The shorts are cute! I agree with Marylin; maybe you could find a similar pair that is less expensive?




Ooh what jeans are you buying?! I am definitely going to hunt for less expensive shorts... I don't think the boyfriend shorts are the perfect style for my body anyways, I just love how they look on everyone else. I just have this odd craving for ripped denim lol!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much! That is such a good point... I still need to lose about 8-9 pounds to fit into my old clothes so there might not be any use of buying things right now. My main shopping urges right now are the shorts and some dresses because me and my fiancé are going to Savannah for Memorial Day  and I am imagining myself in pretty silk maxi dresses that I do not own yet !



Oh I love maxi dresses! Don't have any opportunities to wear them myself, but I think they look so cool on some women. It should be relatively easy to find some that you can wear now and once you are back to your old shape. Just be careful about the top part, because your bust might change as well and the dress could become to loose on top. Would you want to share ideas? Or show us what you got, once you got it?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Oh I love maxi dresses! Don't have any opportunities to wear them myself, but I think they look so cool on some women. It should be relatively easy to find some that you can wear now and once you are back to your old shape. Just be careful about the top part, because your bust might change as well and the dress could become to loose on top. Would you want to share ideas? Or show us what you got, once you got it?




I will definitely post a picture once I find something cute!!

For now here is my night out on the town outfit. First outfit I wore my rick Owens jacket and then decided that I would change to a sweater since we were going to breweries and I am afraid of spilling beer on the nice leather.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I will definitely post a picture once I find something cute!!
> 
> For now here is my night out on the town outfit. First outfit I wore my rick Owens jacket and then decided that I would change to a sweater since we were going to breweries and I am afraid of spilling beer on the nice leather.
> 
> View attachment 2981056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981057




Both looks are great Jen123! Love your jeans; may I ask the brand? Makes sense to wear the sweater to a brewery instead of your Rick Owens jacket! Have fun!

So I failed miserably on my shopping free month; maybe I can start tomorrow. These MbMJ jeans that I have been stalking went on sale so I "had to" buy them. Bought them online, hope they are keepers. My off white MbMJ jeans have become a wardrobe staple for me, so I hope these fit well too. Free returns, so if they don't, I will send them back.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Gray is good, I do that too. I like the leopard print idea! Just don't own any -except for my ballerinas. What's your opinion on adding another color?


I wear my red jeans with flats haaha. Color-wise, i go with a mustard yellow..it makes me think I look like a hot dog, but I can't deny that it does go well haha. I think that's why I do tend to steer clear of colors..but also a bright blue isn't too bad and I leaave my aaccessoriess black, including my shoes.


Jen123 said:


> Ladies I am happy to report that I completed my challenge of going a month without shopping! I also have reached the first half of my weight loss goal so I'm extra happy!
> 
> I want to buy a pair of jean shorts next. I made the mistake of not buying the rag and bone bf shorts last year when I saw them at tjs and now I want them so bad but they are $160.
> 
> View attachment 2979789


Congrats!!!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I will definitely post a picture once I find something cute!!
> 
> For now here is my night out on the town outfit. First outfit I wore my rick Owens jacket and then decided that I would change to a sweater since we were going to breweries and I am afraid of spilling beer on the nice leather.
> 
> View attachment 2981056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981057



Love your jeans and your WOC! I probably wouldn't have dared to take mine to a brewery. You look so thin! Can't believe you still want to loose weight... I'm looking forward to your maxi dresses!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Both looks are great Jen123! Love your jeans; may I ask the brand? Makes sense to wear the sweater to a brewery instead of your Rick Owens jacket! Have fun!
> 
> So I failed miserably on my shopping free month; maybe I can start tomorrow. These MbMJ jeans that I have been stalking went on sale so I "had to" buy them. Bought them online, hope they are keepers. My off white MbMJ jeans have become a wardrobe staple for me, so I hope these fit well too. Free returns, so if they don't, I will send them back.
> View attachment 2981075


 
Let's just say these jeans are a staple and don't really count  I do understand your urge to get them!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I wear my red jeans with flats haaha. Color-wise, i go with a mustard yellow..it makes me think I look like a hot dog, but I can't deny that it does go well haha. I think that's why I do tend to steer clear of colors..but also a bright blue isn't too bad and I leaave my aaccessoriess black, including my shoes.
> 
> Congrats!!!



 love the hot dog comparison 
I have a yellow coat but never in my wildest dreams  would I have thought of wearing my red pants with it. Red is just so strong! 
I like the red and blue approach, but all I can come up with is navy.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Let's just say these jeans are a staple and don't really count  I do understand your urge to get them!




I like your thinking Marylin! I knew there was a reason I could buy these; they're a staple item! [emoji3]


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Both looks are great Jen123! Love your jeans; may I ask the brand? Makes sense to wear the sweater to a brewery instead of your Rick Owens jacket! Have fun!
> 
> So I failed miserably on my shopping free month; maybe I can start tomorrow. These MbMJ jeans that I have been stalking went on sale so I "had to" buy them. Bought them online, hope they are keepers. My off white MbMJ jeans have become a wardrobe staple for me, so I hope these fit well too. Free returns, so if they don't, I will send them back.
> View attachment 2981075




Thank you so much! The jeans are Paige.. I got them for $25 last year at tjs! 

I think those mbmj jeans are so classic and if the brand fits you well then you got a great deal getting them on sale! Are you going to try and go the rest of the month without shopping?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Love your jeans and your WOC! I probably wouldn't have dared to take mine to a brewery. You look so thin! Can't believe you still want to loose weight... I'm looking forward to your maxi dresses!




Thank you so much for the compliment!! Luckily most of my fat goes to my middle area so it's easier to hide. People always tell me I look the same but I can tell the difference in my muffin top when I gain or lose lol

The woc held up well last night. It was nice to push it back behind me so that I wouldn't worry about spills getting on it. I never stay out late either so I probably miss all the drunks who would endanger the woc lol!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much! The jeans are Paige.. I got them for $25 last year at tjs!
> 
> I think those mbmj jeans are so classic and if the brand fits you well then you got a great deal getting them on sale! Are you going to try and go the rest of the month without shopping?




Thanks for the info, Jen123. What a deal on those jeans; they look great! Thanks for the pass on buying the jeans. Yes, I am now going to try to go until June 2, without a purchase. I almost had another fail today that I posted on my Stylebook thread, but I made a save today, phew! This is gonna be hard, lol!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> I wear my red jeans with flats haaha. Color-wise, i go with a mustard yellow..it makes me think I look like a hot dog, but I can't deny that it does go well haha. I think that's why I do tend to steer clear of colors..but also a bright blue isn't too bad and I leaave my aaccessoriess black, including my shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the info, Jen123. What a deal on those jeans; they look great! Thanks for the pass on buying the jeans. Yes, I am now going to try to go until June 2, without a purchase. I almost had another fail today that I posted on my Stylebook thread, but I made a save today, phew! This is gonna be hard, lol!




You can do it!!! Come on here and vent if you need to. I made a list of all the things I wanted to buy while I wasn't shopping so that I could revisit it once my ban was over


----------



## Jen123

I found some shorts today at tj maxx, they are Paige and were only $40. They aren't the destroyed shorts I was dreaming of but I think these will be more versatile.

We are about to grab tacos and beer in this beautiful 70 degree sunshine. I'm addicted to this new peach beer called Son of a Peach. It pairs great with my favorite shrimp tacos


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I found some shorts today at tj maxx, they are Paige and were only $40. They aren't the destroyed shorts I was dreaming of but I think these will be more versatile.
> 
> We are about to grab tacos and beer in this beautiful 70 degree sunshine. I'm addicted to this new peach beer called Son of a Peach. It pairs great with my favorite shrimp tacos
> 
> View attachment 2981954



Great outfit! I like these shorts a lot, I think you've made a good decision. I personally don't like the destroyed look much anyway, but you're young you should go with what you love. And once you've hit your target weight you might find another cool pair. And again: beautiful woc!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the info, Jen123. What a deal on those jeans; they look great! Thanks for the pass on buying the jeans. Yes, I am now going to try to go until June 2, without a purchase. I almost had another fail today that I posted on my Stylebook thread, but I made a save today, phew! This is gonna be hard, lol!



You know Mimmy, it's a bit like loosing weight, and I can tell you. It's tough. There are days when I fail and eat more than I should, because I'm tired or frustrated or bored or just hungry. Then I try to just start a new the next day. Same with shopping. Sometimes we just buy stuff on a whim,  because we think we want them and regret that they are weighing down our wardrobes. So it's wonderful to be able to start again the next day to not buy anything.


----------



## Marylin

Here's some encouragement for all of you who are also trying to shop from their own closets: I bought the blazer 9 years ago and  always had a hard time combining it even though it fits well. I changed the buttons, they were brown and quote big, now I'm much happier with it. I used the inspiration from Wendy's look book. Everything in this outfit is 'old' meaning, at least one year old.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Here's some encouragement for all of you who are also trying to shop from their own closets: I bought the blazer 9 years ago and  always had a hard time combining it even though it fits well. I changed the buttons, they were brown and quote big, now I'm much happier with it. I used the inspiration from Wendy's look book. Everything in this outfit is 'old' meaning, at least one year old.



That's a great idea. Sometimes it just takes small changes!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, I need your help. I'll be traveling to New York a week from tomorrow accompanying my husband on a business trip. Since its business for him, we will hardly see each other, so I have to keep myself busy for 3 days, after that it's 2 days together and then going back home. Besides from shopping &#65533;&#65533; and visiting my favorite museums, what should I do all by myself? And what what should I pack? And where should I plan to eat? Any suggestions are highly appreciated!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I found some shorts today at tj maxx, they are Paige and were only $40. They aren't the destroyed shorts I was dreaming of but I think these will be more versatile.
> 
> We are about to grab tacos and beer in this beautiful 70 degree sunshine. I'm addicted to this new peach beer called Son of a Peach. It pairs great with my favorite shrimp tacos
> 
> View attachment 2981954




I like your new shorts Jen123! I like the idea of tacos and peach beer too!

Thanks for the support on the shopping ban also.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Here's some encouragement for all of you who are also trying to shop from their own closets: I bought the blazer 9 years ago and  always had a hard time combining it even though it fits well. I changed the buttons, they were brown and quote big, now I'm much happier with it. I used the inspiration from Wendy's look book. Everything in this outfit is 'old' meaning, at least one year old.




Great outfit Marylin! I like the idea of changing the buttons on the blazer; I have a jacket that could I change the buttons on. I think it would look better. 

Thanks for the encouragement on my shopping ban; I am hoping that I will feel more committed to it each day!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I'll be traveling to New York a week from tomorrow accompanying my husband on a business trip. Since its business for him, we will hardly see each other, so I have to keep myself busy for 3 days, after that it's 2 days together and then going back home. Besides from shopping &#65533;&#65533; and visiting my favorite museums, what should I do all by myself? And what what should I pack? And where should I plan to eat? Any suggestions are highly appreciated!




It looks like it may be rainy [emoji299]&#65039; the first part of your trip; I would recommend some shoes that won't be ruined if they get wet. You are so skilled at the graphic tee, jeans and blazer/jacket look; definitely could wear that. Probably one of your lovely dresses for dinner out? Although I am a minimalist packer, I don't scrimp on taking shoes or accessories on trips. This really allows me to vary looks! I look forward to seeing what you decide on. 

I have not been to NY for many years; sadly I cannot help on restaurants. [emoji483]


----------



## Dreamybabie

astromantic said:


> It will be tough. I've never gone below $1 grand before. That's part of the challenge. If I don't manage it this year I'll attempt it again next year. My wardrobe is at the point where I'm either replacing or upgrading to nicer fabrics. I try to avoid polyester and look for more natural fabrics, the brand doesn't really sway my buying decisions. It also helps that I know simple tailoring skills. Don't have much time to do it now since I have a small child to watch but knowing how to sew is useful! So far this is the only outfit I've pulled together using the app. I haven't done much else.
> 
> View attachment 2879886




I really like this grey purse. Can you tell me what Brand/style it is ?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I'll be traveling to New York a week from tomorrow accompanying my husband on a business trip. Since its business for him, we will hardly see each other, so I have to keep myself busy for 3 days, after that it's 2 days together and then going back home. Besides from shopping &#65533;&#65533; and visiting my favorite museums, what should I do all by myself? And what what should I pack? And where should I plan to eat? Any suggestions are highly appreciated!




How exciting! I would definitely do some comfortable shoes. Do you have a pair of ankle boots that you could pair with jeans? You could definitely wear your woc (since you won't be needing car keys) so that you won't have to worry about holding a bag. A trench might be nice too for this time of the year and you could easily stick your woc under the trench if you experience a downpour. I always find that a fun way to experience a city is to take a food tour. Nyc is so magical i am so excited for you!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> It looks like it may be rainy [emoji299]&#65039; the first part of your trip; I would recommend some shoes that won't be ruined if they get wet. You are so skilled at the graphic tee, jeans and blazer/jacket look; definitely could wear that. Probably one of your lovely dresses for dinner out? Although I am a minimalist packer, I don't scrimp on taking shoes or accessories on trips. This really allows me to vary looks! I look forward to seeing what you decide on.
> 
> I have not been to NY for many years; sadly I cannot help on restaurants. [emoji483]



Oh no! I've never been to New York in the rain, but I'm sure I can deal with it. I didn't really want to take my Burberry coat. It's too long and impractical. But I'll have to take a raincoat then. Don't know which dress to take. We won't have many opportunities for dinners, maybe we will meet after my husband's business dinners for a drink, so I'll have to plan for that. I will have to take a few pairs of comfortable shoes, so I can switch. I'm just afraid I'll take too much or not the right things!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> How exciting! I would definitely do some comfortable shoes. Do you have a pair of ankle boots that you could pair with jeans? You could definitely wear your woc (since you won't be needing car keys) so that you won't have to worry about holding a bag. A trench might be nice too for this time of the year and you could easily stick your woc under the trench if you experience a downpour. I always find that a fun way to experience a city is to take a food tour. Nyc is so magical i am so excited for you!



I was planning to take my WOC,but it's lambskin and I'm afraid I'll damage it. My ankle boots are either too high heeled or not comfortable enough to walk in all day. I'll have to do with flats and a pair of coach sneakers, that are not very stylish,but comfy and indestructible. Took this picture from the coach website.


----------



## astromantic

Dreamybabie said:


> I really like this grey purse. Can you tell me what Brand/style it is ?




It's a first generation Botkier Valentina satchel in dove. This colour came out around 2011/2012. You can still find this style but subsequent generations have different colours and small detail modifications to the design. You can view the thread here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/botkier/valentina-satchel-731062.html


----------



## Mimmy

I thought I would post an update on my shopping ban. If I make it through today [emoji28] I will have completed 1 week. I received my MbMJ jeans a couple of days ago, and they are really perfect. I am happy that my willpower lapsed that day! 

Marylin, I think your NY trip is very soon. Have a great time and safe travels. Please show us any new purchases!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I thought I would post an update on my shopping ban. If I make it through today [emoji28] I will have completed 1 week. I received my MbMJ jeans a couple of days ago, and they are really perfect. I am happy that my willpower lapsed that day!
> 
> Marylin, I think your NY trip is very soon. Have a great time and safe travels. Please show us any new purchases!



Thanks Mimmy, I will. I will have to ask everybody's advice though, before I leave. I will post some ideas tonight.

I'm glad you like your jeans. Jeans are basics, you can't live without. So don't consider your purchase as a lapse, but rather an investment to improve  the rest of your wardrobe. 
Congratulations though on your discipline! &#128077;


----------



## Marylin

Hello Ladies, I've started to prepack. You know it's that state of having thrown everything onto your bed - mostly your husband's side... to get an overview on what to take with you before you put it in your suitcase. The two steps sometimes are totally unrelated, since often you end up taking everything BUT the items you put onto your husband's bed, which not only could result in some major sighing and eye rolling by you know whom, but also in the fact that once you get to your destination you find out that nothing goes with anything and, ahm.. you might just as well start hitting the stores.....
So in order to avoid a stressed hubby and bank account I've tried to plan some outfits, but still need your opinion. E.g. concerning the lbd. I have this short sleeved summery version with a long silver zipper in the back all the way down. And here are the coats and accessories I came up with.


----------



## Marylin

This is the warmer version, long sleeved,more grownup, in a very dark grey. The occasion would be dinner and a show and a bar.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Wow, you have some beautiful pieces. So classic


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Wow, you have some beautiful pieces. So classic



Thank you! Makes me boring and predictable sometimes, though...


----------



## pinkkitten74

Has any one konmaried their closet?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you! Makes me boring and predictable sometimes, though...




I don't think boring or predictable, Marylin, but rather elegant! I think both looks are very pretty. I love the pink coat! I really like the detailing on the lbd in the first look, that you said has a full length zipper in the back.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I don't think boring or predictable, Marylin, but rather elegant! I think both looks are very pretty. I love the pink coat! I really like the detailing on the lbd in the first look, that you said has a full length zipper in the back.



You are so nice,Mimmy, thank you! I'm leaning toward the first one, too, because it's not as warm and not as business like. The second one makes a great shape, though, but now that I've lost a few pounds the first looks quite nice as well. It's looking like I'll only have one really rainy day. So I'll be posting more of what I thought I will take.


----------



## Marylin

Here are items for a more casual look. I'm planning to wear the long black cardigan, flats and big black bag on the plane. Still haven't decided on a scarf though. I'm debating though wether to take the black coat. Am I taking too many bags?


----------



## Marylin

pinkkitten74 said:


> Has any one konmaried their closet?



Hello pinkkitten. I have, well, I tried to. I love her book and I think it is very important to get rid of things that you don't love, don't wear, or that give you a bad conscience everytime you look at them. But I haven't folded my socks the way she did and I've found that I don't like going through my very extensive library, asking myself wether I love this book or that book. I've donated more of my wardrobe than I kept and still go through everything twice a year, in spring and fall, to see if I still like everything I have. There are some things I like, but don't know how to wear, so that's part of the reason for this thread, to ask for advice and see how others combine and style all the clothes they already own.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Here are items for a more casual look. I'm planning to wear the long black cardigan, flats and big black bag on the plane. Still haven't decided on a scarf though. I'm debating though wether to take the black coat. Am I taking too many bags?




I really like what you have chosen so far Marylin. I think your plane outfit is spot on. I like the black coat, but with the cardigan and your pink coat, I don't think you really need it. 

I don't think you are taking too many bags. The woc is small and looks so chic, your big, black bag is perfect for the plane and if you need to carry a lot, and your Dolce and Gabbana is perfect for the city when you need to carry more than you can put in your woc. 

And here comes Mimmy the enabler; even if you decide on a scarf, you could buy one in NY. If I am remembering correctly you may even still have a credit at LV!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I really like what you have chosen so far Marylin. I think your plane outfit is spot on. I like the black coat, but with the cardigan and your pink coat, I don't think you really need it.
> 
> I don't think you are taking too many bags. The woc is small and looks so chic, your big, black bag is perfect for the plane and if you need to carry a lot, and your Dolce and Gabbana is perfect for the city when you need to carry more than you can put in your woc.
> 
> And here comes Mimmy the enabler; even if you decide on a scarf, you could buy one in NY. If I am remembering correctly you may even still have a credit at LV!



Mimmy, you are very, very smart! Your advice is great, your memory is great, unfortunately LV policies are not as fantastic as you are
My credit is only valid in European stores. I was thinking of taking it and see if there's a store at the Munich airport ...

I'm a bit worried about my pink coat getting dirty, but I'll still take it, I think. My husband offered to take my black coat. He's leaving tomorrow, his bag is practically empty. 

Thanks again, friend,for taking the time to help me decide.


----------



## Marylin

Another decision to make. I'm taking one easy dress, something more casual than the lbd, for daytime, probably Friday brunch, museum, shopping with my husband. I haven't decided whether to bring my red dress (very low cut, so I need a brooch or scarf) or the pinkish one with long sleeves which is also wrinkle free and easy to wear. 
This is the red one with styling options and - oops - another bag...


----------



## Marylin

And this is option number two.


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I thought I would post an update on my shopping ban. If I make it through today [emoji28] I will have completed 1 week. I received my MbMJ jeans a couple of days ago, and they are really perfect. I am happy that my willpower lapsed that day!
> 
> Marylin, I think your NY trip is very soon. Have a great time and safe travels. Please show us any new purchases!




Congratulations mimmy! 1 week is something to be proud of! It's always harder at first but you'll find yourself at the end of the month quicker than you think!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> And this is option number two.




Marylin I love all 4 outfits you posted! I can see what you mean by the second black dress being flattering, I have a similar one that does wonders for the body! As for the two casual dresses I love both... I'm a little partial to the red though because red is so stunning!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Marylin I love all 4 outfits you posted! I can see what you mean by the second black dress being flattering, I have a similar one that does wonders for the body! As for the two casual dresses I love both... I'm a little partial to the red though because red is so stunning!



Thanks Jen, it is so hard to decide. Normally I'd take the red dress, but you know how it is with red and cleavage and showing  off one's shape: I wouldn't want to be on my own in it all the time... I feel a bit self conscious without my husband by my side in it. Do you know,  what I mean? The paler one is more demure,and I'm equally pale at the moment. But then again, if we do meet at a bar after his work dinners, I don't want to look too boring either. Take them both? 3 dresses for a 6 day trip?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen, it is so hard to decide. Normally I'd take the red dress, but you know how it is with red and cleavage and showing  off one's shape: I wouldn't want to be on my own in it all the time... I feel a bit self conscious without my husband by my side in it. Do you know,  what I mean? The paler one is more demure,and I'm equally pale at the moment. But then again, if we do meet at a bar after his work dinners, I don't want to look too boring either. Take them both? 3 dresses for a 6 day trip?




I definitely know what you mean, red just has a more sexy tone in general. Dresses hardly take up any room, it would probably be okay to bring both and you could save the red for dinner with your husband. Have you decided which bags you want to bring? Thank goodness the rain forecast looks pretty clear! Are you planning on any shopping while you are there?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I definitely know what you mean, red just has a more sexy tone in general. Dresses hardly take up any room, it would probably be okay to bring both and you could save the red for dinner with your husband. Have you decided which bags you want to bring? Thank goodness the rain forecast looks pretty clear! Are you planning on any shopping while you are there?



I'll make my husband take the red dress then  he has room in his bag.
 I'm definitely only taking one chanel. Just the WOC. Too afraid to damage my lambskin flap and the gsts are just too big. The black Bogner bag is great for traveling, lots of pockets and made of durable nylon. The pink Gucci goes with the lighter colors, so it will have to come.
I'm quite relieved the forecast is looking better. I wouldn't want to spend all my time inside! But yes, I'm definitely planning on going shopping. I love Saks and Neiman Marcus, I could spend all day there. But I also like the tiny and vintage boutiques, I'm quite glad, I'll have lots of time by myself.  I will try to be good though, I promise to carefully think about every purchase and stay focused!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I'll make my husband take the red dress then  he has room in his bag.
> 
> I'm definitely only taking one chanel. Just the WOC. Too afraid to damage my lambskin flap and the gsts are just too big. The black Bogner bag is great for traveling, lots of pockets and made of durable nylon. The pink Gucci goes with the lighter colors, so it will have to come.
> 
> I'm quite relieved the forecast is looking better. I wouldn't want to spend all my time inside! But yes, I'm definitely planning on going shopping. I love Saks and Neiman Marcus, I could spend all day there. But I also like the tiny and vintage boutiques, I'm quite glad, I'll have lots of time by myself.  I will try to be good though, I promise to carefully think about every purchase and stay focused!




That sounds like such a fun time!! I will live vicariously through your shopping adventures since I am still trying to lay low! Since getting engaged I have learned that I now have 1.5 suitcases when we travel  one of the many things marriage is great for


----------



## Jen123

I wanted to share my sushi date night outfit. Had this dress for a while and am finally getting use out of it!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Mimmy, you are very, very smart! Your advice is great, your memory is great, unfortunately LV policies are not as fantastic as you are
> 
> My credit is only valid in European stores. I was thinking of taking it and see if there's a store at the Munich airport ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my pink coat getting dirty, but I'll still take it, I think. My husband offered to take my black coat. He's leaving tomorrow, his bag is practically empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, friend,for taking the time to help me decide.




Aww, thanks Marylin; I'm not so sure that I am so smart. [emoji6] I have an advantage when giving suggestions with such great pieces to start with!  

I like your more casual dress choices too! I think you have decided to take both. Although I am a minimalist packer; I don't like feeling that I don't have the right outfit for an occasion. So since you have some extra space in your DH's suitcase; go for it! [emoji161]

Lastly, I am happy to have such a stylish friend! [emoji8]


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I wanted to share my sushi date night outfit. Had this dress for a while and am finally getting use out of it!
> 
> View attachment 2990458




Great date night outfit Jen! I may need to borrow it! Lol!

Thanks for the encouragement on my shopping ban. I keep seeing things that I want to buy; but I am holding strong for now![emoji123]&#127995;


----------



## Gerry

Marylin said:


> And this is option number two.


 

But this dress looks so much more spring-like!! Love it for May!!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Great date night outfit Jen! I may need to borrow it! Lol!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement on my shopping ban. I keep seeing things that I want to buy; but I am holding strong for now![emoji123]&#127995;




Thank you!! So what is on your list for when your ban is over?


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Thank you!! So what is on your list for when your ban is over?




One thing I've really been looking for is a simple ivory or off white shift dress, like yours. I've found a lot that are sleeveless, and while that would be ok, I would prefer one with sleeves. I also found a black sleeveless shift dress from a French designer, Margaux Lonnberg. I really like it. Do I really need another lbd, though? Need to keep busy doing other things besides shopping! Lol!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> One thing I've really been looking for is a simple ivory or off white shift dress, like yours. I've found a lot that are sleeveless, and while that would be ok, I would prefer one with sleeves. I also found a black sleeveless shift dress from a French designer, Margaux Lonnberg. I really like it. Do I really need another lbd, though? Need to keep busy doing other things besides shopping! Lol!




So ironic you mention the shift with sleeves... I found the most awesome fitting dress and purchased in black but it comes in ivory and white too. I got mine on sale for $80 too which was a steal!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That sounds like such a fun time!! I will live vicariously through your shopping adventures since I am still trying to lay low! Since getting engaged I have learned that I now have 1.5 suitcases when we travel  one of the many things marriage is great for



Isn't it! Hopefully no one will open his suitcase and wonder why he took a red dress and a Gucci bag...
I'll post my purchases if I have a chance and will try not to have too much to post!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I wanted to share my sushi date night outfit. Had this dress for a while and am finally getting use out of it!
> 
> View attachment 2990458



So pretty, Jen!! What kind if material is this? I also like the shoes with it, the best choice!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Aww, thanks Marylin; I'm not so sure that I am so smart. [emoji6] I have an advantage when giving suggestions with such great pieces to start with!
> 
> I like your more casual dress choices too! I think you have decided to take both. Although I am a minimalist packer; I don't like feeling that I don't have the right outfit for an occasion. So since you have some extra space in your DH's suitcase; go for it! [emoji161]
> 
> Lastly, I am happy to have such a stylish friend! [emoji8]



You're  lovely, Mimmy. I took everything, my bag is packed. I mean PACKED! I made my husband take the bigger suitcase, so I have space on the way home... I'll  post my outfit list if I have time after dinner.


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> But this dress looks so much more spring-like!! Love it for May!!



Thank you Gerry, that's why I couldn't decide, so I took both I completely overpacked, but since I'll be all by myself, not logging kids around, and being picked up from the airport I thought, heck, so what? Hopefully the weather will be nice enough to wear everything!


----------



## Marylin

You've seen most of what I'm taking, here are the other, more casual outfits,because, after all, I will do a lot of walking!


----------



## Marylin

And this one.


----------



## Marylin

And this one. And that's it, then.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> So pretty, Jen!! What kind if material is this? I also like the shoes with it, the best choice!




Thank you! It's 100% cotton. It's my only Chloe piece... I got it for a steal at tj maxx I remember it was under $50! And the shoes are my summer go to because they work with everything. They are Rebecca minkoff


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> You've seen most of what I'm taking, here are the other, more casual outfits,because, after all, I will do a lot of walking!




That cardigan looks amazing! I love all three of your casual outfits!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you! It's 100% cotton. It's my only Chloe piece... I got it for a steal at tj maxx I remember it was under $50! And the shoes are my summer go to because they work with everything. They are Rebecca minkoff



Great clothes, Jen! I will have to be on the lookout for Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That cardigan looks amazing! I love all three of your casual outfits!



Thank you! This cardigan is one of my staples. I will wear it on the plane. It goes with everything.


----------



## eggtartapproved

I love ur coats!!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> So ironic you mention the shift with sleeves... I found the most awesome fitting dress and purchased in black but it comes in ivory and white too. I got mine on sale for $80 too which was a steal!
> 
> View attachment 2991116




Thanks for posting this dress; I really like it. Wow, you have found some great clothes at great prices!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> You've seen most of what I'm taking, here are the other, more casual outfits,because, after all, I will do a lot of walking!







Marylin said:


> And this one.







Marylin said:


> And this one. And that's it, then.




Great casual outfits, Marylin! It looks like you are all set!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I love ur coats!!



Thank you! The black one would fit nicely into your capsule wardrobe, I think! Even though it's not Burberry...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great casual outfits, Marylin! It looks like you are all set!



Thank you Mimmy, I am. And if there's something missing, well, it's not that they they don't have any stores in New York....


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you! The black one would fit nicely into your capsule wardrobe, I think! Even though it's not Burberry...



Hahaha...but you're right, it would, and I love how sleek it looks.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> And this one. And that's it, then.



Great mix of casual and dressy. I love the pink (on my screen) jacket. Lovely!


----------



## apl.79

It looks like you are ready to enjoy New York, and look fabulous while you are there!  I especially loved the final combination you posted.  You black lace top is perfect!!!


----------



## Marylin

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been around much, I have been much busier than I thought I would be. I got to New York Monday and immediately had to accompany my husband to a business dinner. This is what I pulled together. It wasn't difficult since it was a planned look.


----------



## Marylin

Next night I also had to run out on short notice. My husband called me 30 minutes before dinner, I had just come back from sightseeing and had less than 5 minutes to get cleaned up and dressed. I made it!


----------



## Marylin

Last night though was a challenge. This time I knew I had to meet him with his entourage in the afternoon,but didn't know what to wear anymore. I hadn't planned on three dressy outfits, and couldn't walk in my heels anymore. So I had to find a dressy black top and black heels in less than two hours, get my hair done and got stuck in traffic along the way. For some reason it was incredibly difficult to find what I needed! So this is the top I grabbed from Karen Millen which at least was only 55$. It's got a nice cutout detail in the back and a little peplum flare.


----------



## Marylin

Heels were a challenge. I finally found a Cole Haan store and got these. Spent a bit more than I wanted to, but I'm trying to convince myself that they are so basic, they will eventually replace my older ones and dress up every outfit.


----------



## Marylin

And this is what I styled my new purchases with. In the end, I was happy with the look. My WOC of course always adds glam and the heels are high enough to make this an evening look. Today I'm going to wear sneakers!!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> And this is what I styled my new purchases with. In the end, I was happy with the look. My WOC of course always adds glam and the heels are high enough to make this an evening look. Today I'm going to wear sneakers!!!




I'm glad you had a great time and I love your purchases!!! Are the cole haans comfortable? Are you back home now?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I'm glad you had a great time and I love your purchases!!! Are the cole haans comfortable? Are you back home now?



Hi Jen! I did have the most wonderful time. Got back today, trying to fight my jet lag instead of giving in.&#9992;&#65039;&#128564;
We had great weather,just two drops of rain yesterday and that was on the way to the airport. Learned two important lessons: 1. Always bring an extra pair of dressy shoes,2. You can't have enough black tops.
The Cole Haans are comfortable, I walked at least 10 blocks in them, wore them all night for a show, a reception, dinner and walked back. And they are new!  Well, were new then...  But had I found a Nine West I might have bought a cheaper pair for the occasion. 
I still went to Nine West. Can't wait to show you guys my purchases.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> And this is what I styled my new purchases with. In the end, I was happy with the look. My WOC of course always adds glam and the heels are high enough to make this an evening look. Today I'm going to wear sneakers!!!



I really like your new black top; this outfit looks very chic!



Marylin said:


> Hi Jen! I did have the most wonderful time. Got back today, trying to fight my jet lag instead of giving in.[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji42]
> 
> We had great weather,just two drops of rain yesterday and that was on the way to the airport. Learned two important lessons: 1. Always bring an extra pair of dressy shoes,2. You can't have enough black tops.
> 
> The Cole Haans are comfortable, I walked at least 10 blocks in them, wore them all night for a show, a reception, dinner and walked back. And they are new!  Well, were new then...  But had I found a Nine West I might have bought a cheaper pair for the occasion.
> 
> I still went to Nine West. Can't wait to show you guys my purchases.



Welcome back, Marylin! Can't wait to see what you got. [emoji6]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Grt outfits! And really like ur last minute purchases. I swear by cole Haan shoes, I've never had to break them in and they are always so comfortable (I discovered new west shoes to be super comfortable, this year, so they are also my alternative go-tos haha)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Unexpectedly checked out the banana republic outlet near my home and picked up 4 skirts (2 for work, and 2 for weekends/casual fridays) and a leopard belt (taking a cue from Mimmy haha) and all for around $50! June will have to be a no-purchase month for me as I'm nearing my quarterly qouta. Super happy with my purchases and can't wait to make outifts with them. So far, I've already worn all my recent h&m purchases quite frequently.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I really like your new black top; this outfit looks very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Marylin! Can't wait to see what you got. [emoji6]



Thanks Mimmy, still doing laundry.... I'll post as soon as I'm back on top of things, which I'm not quite yet.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Unexpectedly checked out the banana republic outlet near my home and picked up 4 skirts (2 for work, and 2 for weekends/casual fridays) and a leopard belt (taking a cue from Mimmy haha) and all for around $50! June will have to be a no-purchase month for me as I'm nearing my quarterly qouta. Super happy with my purchases and can't wait to make outifts with them. So far, I've already worn all my recent h&m purchases quite frequently.



Wow, 50$? I'm impressed, can't wait to see your outfits! Nice to be back with you guys!


----------



## Marylin

It is time to confess: I bought 6!!!! pairs of shoes in New York. :shame: Well, the cole Haans you've seen,  I had to get, otherwise I would have showed up in sneakers to the cbs upfront, reception and dinner... One of the most expensive pairs I have. I made my husband pay, because he hadn't told me I had to accompany him early enough. 

 This pair I bought for 79$ at Nine West to replace the exact same ones I have in suede, that I litteraly wore to pieces. It's a great deal, With the exchange rate at what it was, they cost me less than 70,  much less than comparable ones in Germany.


----------



## Marylin

So that should have been it, but I was so thrilled with the prices at Nine West and I don't have anything in tan or brown, so there is this must have pair. Also 79$.


----------



## Marylin

Now, I could have stopped, then my husband saw these and really liked them. I told you he has much better taste than I do, so who am I to say no?


----------



## Marylin

And finally, I fell for these ones. They make my legs look endless and my feet really small, so....


----------



## Marylin

336$ for 4 pairs of shoes (the grey sandals were 99). 295  total. I don't know any place in Germany to buy this quality for that price. But since you all are good in math, you'll be missing my last reveal. The bad conscience one... I don't need them, they need a great outfit, confidence and attention and they were quite expensive. But they are so PRETTY! banana republic 161$


----------



## Marylin

Very absurd to post 6 pairs of new shoes on a thread about shopping your own wardrobe, and I will have to stay clear of shoe stores for a looong time.


----------



## Marylin

Oh and now that I'm on the roll and blew my budget anyway, here is my new top from anthropology.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Very absurd to post 6 pairs of new shoes on a thread about shopping your own wardrobe, and I will have to stay clear of shoe stores for a looong time.




You are speaking my language Marylin. I probably like shoes as much as bags, if not more! Thank you for posting all 6 of your new pairs! [emoji151] Since I am still on my shopping ban, I will live vicariously through you! [emoji7] Looking forward to seeing the outfits you put your new shoes with!

I did have fun shopping today though, not for me, but for gifts! I had good willpower too. Although I thought about some things for me; I didn't buy!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> It is time to confess: I bought 6!!!! pairs of shoes in New York. :shame: Well, the cole Haans you've seen,  I had to get, otherwise I would have showed up in sneakers to the cbs upfront, reception and dinner... One of the most expensive pairs I have. I made my husband pay, because he hadn't told me I had to accompany him early enough.
> 
> 
> 
> This pair I bought for 79$ at Nine West to replace the exact same ones I have in suede, that I litteraly wore to pieces. It's a great deal, With the exchange rate at what it was, they cost me less than 70,  much less than comparable ones in Germany.




Bahaha I love it!!! And I love your new anthro top!! It's beautiful!!! So happy you had a successful trip and props to your hubby for picking some out


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Very absurd to post 6 pairs of new shoes on a thread about shopping your own wardrobe, and I will have to stay clear of shoe stores for a looong time.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one falling off the wagon!  I was very, very bad in April and early May and completely blew my budget, but at least I only bought 4 pairs of shoes.  In my defense we had painters in our house for a week and I had to get out of the house, and then I had to get a few things for vacation, and then I just saw some things I wanted and kind of needed, so there I went tumbling off the wagon.  Oh well, maybe I can behave myself in June.  On a brighter note, I love all of your new shoes.  The BR pair is to die for!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Grt purchases!! Aand I understand about the shoes - a few months ago, I bought 4 pairs, and 3 were from nine west at one go. They were worth it!!! So comfortable, I never knew! I love the pair ur husband chose, the chains look really cool!


----------



## eggtartapproved

My first outfit post in this thread. No meetings tmrw so I'm going to try these shoes in the office. I bought them last year at Zara and never got a chance to wear them before the change in weather. Every item is from previous years, coincidentally all banana republic. The bag I've had for about 2-3 years and the necklace I've had for 10+ but only recently started to incorporate into my wardrobe.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> You are speaking my language Marylin. I probably like shoes as much as bags, if not more! Thank you for posting all 6 of your new pairs! [emoji151] Since I am still on my shopping ban, I will live vicariously through you! [emoji7] Looking forward to seeing the outfits you put your new shoes with!
> 
> I did have fun shopping today though, not for me, but for gifts! I had good willpower too. Although I thought about some things for me; I didn't buy!



Oh Mimmy, I knew you girls would understand. I will be very good until the end of the month, I promise. And I'm so proud of you that you are better than I am! What have you seen? What's on your wish list? Let's see!
Unfortunately it's so cold here that I couldn't wear a single pair of my new purchases. Maybe next week.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Bahaha I love it!!! And I love your new anthro top!! It's beautiful!!! So happy you had a successful trip and props to your hubby for picking some out



Thank you Jen! I'm feeling a bit better, since my husband will pay for the cole Haans and the more expensive nine wests. And he promised me another woc, next time we're at Chanel. I must have really impressed him


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one falling off the wagon!  I was very, very bad in April and early May and completely blew my budget, but at least I only bought 4 pairs of shoes.  In my defense we had painters in our house for a week and I had to get out of the house, and then I had to get a few things for vacation, and then I just saw some things I wanted and kind of needed, so there I went tumbling off the wagon.  Oh well, maybe I can behave myself in June.  On a brighter note, I love all of your new shoes.  The BR pair is to die for!



All good reasons for shopping, as long as you like what you got! What did you get? And how are things going on the polo dress front?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Grt purchases!! Aand I understand about the shoes - a few months ago, I bought 4 pairs, and 3 were from nine west at one go. They were worth it!!! So comfortable, I never knew! I love the pair ur husband chose, the chains look really cool!



I console myself by thinking that I can't get these brands in Germany...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> My first outfit post in this thread. No meetings tmrw so I'm going to try these shoes in the office. I bought them last year at Zara and never got a chance to wear them before the change in weather. Every item is from previous years, coincidentally all banana republic. The bag I've had for about 2-3 years and the necklace I've had for 10+ but only recently started to incorporate into my wardrobe.



Thank you so much for posting this! I love the skirt and shoe combo! Banana Republic sometimes has really good clothes. I used to shop there a lot a few years ago, then somehow grew out of it, but I liked all the shoes this time. 
Your necklace also still is great! I love styling old with new. Great outfit! Enjoy!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> All good reasons for shopping, as long as you like what you got! What did you get? And how are things going on the polo dress front?


I LOVE everything I bought.  Most of my purchases were items on my list (chambray shirt, white button down, black tanks, white tank, gray tank, trench coat, aviator sunglasses), but then I also bought 3 necklaces (they came as a set for layering), tan Coach booties (amazingly cute and deeply discounted), silver slip on sneakers (I think I am going to take these back, because they aren't as comfortable as I would like), tan wedge sandals, black Coach driving mocs (I have looked for at least 10 years for a pair and could never find a pair that didn't gape and were comfortable), a teal pullover blouse, a gray and white striped sleeveless sweater, gray maxi dress, workout capris, and new pajamas with a matching robe.  Maybe a better question is what didn't I buy?  Though technically the pajamas and robe were my Mother's Day gift.  Still, I have been very, very bad!!!  I have no idea what got into me! But, I have really enjoyed getting dressed lately and it was fun to mix the new with the old for my vacation.  I need to be on a shopping ban for the rest of May and June.   So, for now I will not be buying a polo dress.  Though I did find one I really liked, but the color wasn't ideal for me.  That's probably a good thing!


----------



## beluga

Omg! I usually lurk in the Chanel and LV forum, but out of boredom, stumbled upon this one. Its as if all yalls are the voices in my head! I made it 7 weeks without buying anything for myself. I broke down and bought this today. I was going to get a Mansur Graviel instead, but due to my lack of ninja reflexes, it was all sold out. Oh well. On the plus side, I did purchase this on sale AND I used a gift card for part of the purchase.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I love the skirt and shoe combo! Banana Republic sometimes has really good clothes. I used to shop there a lot a few years ago, then somehow grew out of it, but I liked all the shoes this time.
> Your necklace also still is great! I love styling old with new. Great outfit! Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Omg! I usually lurk in the Chanel and LV forum, but out of boredom, stumbled upon this one. Its as if all yalls are the voices in my head! I made it 7 weeks without buying anything for myself. I broke down and bought this today. I was going to get a Mansur Graviel instead, but due to my lack of ninja reflexes, it was all sold out. Oh well. On the plus side, I did purchase this on sale AND I used a gift card for part of the purchase.



I likke it!!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I LOVE everything I bought.  Most of my purchases were items on my list (chambray shirt, white button down, black tanks, white tank, gray tank, trench coat, aviator sunglasses), but then I also bought 3 necklaces (they came as a set for layering), tan Coach booties (amazingly cute and deeply discounted), silver slip on sneakers (I think I am going to take these back, because they aren't as comfortable as I would like), tan wedge sandals, black Coach driving mocs (I have looked for at least 10 years for a pair and could never find a pair that didn't gape and were comfortable), a teal pullover blouse, a gray and white striped sleeveless sweater, gray maxi dress, workout capris, and new pajamas with a matching robe.  Maybe a better question is what didn't I buy?  Though technically the pajamas and robe were my Mother's Day gift.  Still, I have been very, very bad!!!  I have no idea what got into me! But, I have really enjoyed getting dressed lately and it was fun to mix the new with the old for my vacation.  I need to be on a shopping ban for the rest of May and June.   So, for now I will not be buying a polo dress.  Though I did find one I really liked, but the color wasn't ideal for me.  That's probably a good thing!



Wow, you really went on a shopping spree. Sounds like everything you bought is a good addition for your wardrobe a lot of grey and tan, so you should be getting a lot of wear out of it.    Tanks are a staple for sure and so is a trench. Would love to see how you integrate everything into your wardrobe! Especially the maxidress!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Omg! I usually lurk in the Chanel and LV forum, but out of boredom, stumbled upon this one. Its as if all yalls are the voices in my head! I made it 7 weeks without buying anything for myself. I broke down and bought this today. I was going to get a Mansur Graviel instead, but due to my lack of ninja reflexes, it was all sold out. Oh well. On the plus side, I did purchase this on sale AND I used a gift card for part of the purchase.



Welcome! I can totally see how you had to get this! Very pretty! Still, I think it's amazing you went 7 weeks without shopping! I never have...  Would you like to share how you style this? I always find pink a bit difficult,  but on the other hand, it's such a fun and bright color that it always adds spark to an outfit!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Welcome! I can totally see how you had to get this! Very pretty! Still, I think it's amazing you went 7 weeks without shopping! I never have...  Would you like to share how you style this? I always find pink a bit difficult,  but on the other hand, it's such a fun and bright color that it always adds spark to an outfit!



Despite what people think, if a color is bright enough, it can act as a neutral color. You can wear it with black, white, khaki, golds, greys, anything more muted as to not compete with the bright fuscia. DO NOT match it with fuscia or bright yellows or greens (unless the yellows and greens are small accessories).


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Despite what people think, if a color is bright enough, it can act as a neutral color. You can wear it with black, white, khaki, golds, greys, anything more muted as to not compete with the bright fuscia. DO NOT match it with fuscia or bright yellows or greens (unless the yellows and greens are small accessories).



Ok, I get that. You're right, of course. Pink probably is not harder to style than red. I haven't thought of that! I can totally see now how pink and tan would look good together, or grey. Thanks so much and I hope we will see some of your styling ideas and get a lot more tips!


----------



## Marylin

May I proudly present the first outing of my latest chanel acquisition, the GST finally made it to work with me.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ok, I get that. You're right, of course. Pink probably is not harder to style than red. I haven't thought of that! I can totally see now how pink and tan would look good together, or grey. Thanks so much and I hope we will see some of your styling ideas and get a lot more tips!



Definitely! When I get the bag in, I'll have to go through my closet and put together some outfits. I have to warn you though, my closet looks like a rainbow had vomited in it.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> May I proudly present the first outing of my latest chanel acquisition, the GST finally made it to work with me.



BAH! Its one of my wishlist items!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Definitely! When I get the bag in, I'll have to go through my closet and put together some outfits. I have to warn you though, my closet looks like a rainbow had vomited in it.



 this is the funniest wardrobe joke I've ever heard!  I can't wait to see what this  looks like! Pleeease let's have a look! &#127752;


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> BAH! Its one of my wishlist items!



Thanks beluga, I bought it the day before the price increase and have been so worried to use it that I wore one of my lightest colored sweaters today and made sure not to touch my jeans with it. I do have to use it more often.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> May I proudly present the first outing of my latest chanel acquisition, the GST finally made it to work with me.


congrats! Shes' beautiful!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh Mimmy, I knew you girls would understand. I will be very good until the end of the month, I promise. And I'm so proud of you that you are better than I am! What have you seen? What's on your wish list? Let's see!
> 
> Unfortunately it's so cold here that I couldn't wear a single pair of my new purchases. Maybe next week.



I am really trying to be good, Marylin. The only definite buy on my wish list now is a yoga top. I am always tempted by lovely things though. [emoji85]



Marylin said:


> May I proudly present the first outing of my latest chanel acquisition, the GST finally made it to work with me.



Beautiful!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> congrats! Shes' beautiful!



Thank you! I'm so glad she finally saw some light!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am really trying to be good, Marylin. The only definite buy on my wish list now is a yoga top. I am always tempted by lovely things though. [emoji85]
> 
> That's why you get beautiful things! How many days to go?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Mimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really trying to be good, Marylin. The only definite buy on my wish list now is a yoga top. I am always tempted by lovely things though. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you get beautiful things! How many days to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more days; the longest days of the year!! I tacked on an extra day due to my first of the month bobble! [emoji16]
Click to expand...


----------



## Jen123

Alright I was bad... Found these Vince leather wedges on sale at tj maxx for $99 and fell in love. I am wearing on a date night tonight with a theyskins theory dress and Hermes rivale


----------



## beluga

Here you go. One pic of part of my closet. One pic of my silks. One of my dresses (I didnt include grey, black, or white dresses).

Ok something is funky. I'm going to have to upload them separately.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> this is the funniest wardrobe joke I've ever heard!  I can't wait to see what this  looks like! Pleeease let's have a look! &#127752;



Attached is a picture of part of my closet. I tried sort of putting like colors together. Second picture is some of my silks. Third picture is some of my dresses (not included are grey, black, and white dresses). Notice that it's ONLY dresses.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> May I proudly present the first outing of my latest chanel acquisition, the GST finally made it to work with me.


So beautiful!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> Alright I was bad... Found these Vince leather wedges on sale at tj maxx for $99 and fell in love. I am wearing on a date night tonight with a theyskins theory dress and Hermes rivale
> 
> View attachment 3004998


You know it's love when you wear them immediately. You look fantastic!  Hope you had a great night out!


----------



## Jen123

beluga said:


> Attached is a picture of part of my closet. I tried sort of putting like colors together. Second picture is some of my silks. Third picture is some of my dresses (not included are grey, black, and white dresses). Notice that it's ONLY dresses.




You have such a Gorgeous array of colors!!!


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> You know it's love when you wear them immediately. You look fantastic!  Hope you had a great night out!




They were super comfortable! We are vacationing in savannah and I was able to walk all over the cobblestone in them just fine ... Here is a pict of a blogger who styled them so well! Using it as inspiration for my next outfit


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Alright I was bad... Found these Vince leather wedges on sale at tj maxx for $99 and fell in love. I am wearing on a date night tonight with a theyskins theory dress and Hermes rivale
> 
> View attachment 3004998



Oh Jen, they are so pretty! And so are you! Love the simplicity of the outfit! Hope you had fun!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Attached is a picture of part of my closet. I tried sort of putting like colors together. Second picture is some of my silks. Third picture is some of my dresses (not included are grey, black, and white dresses). Notice that it's ONLY dresses.



OMG! How many achres of rod do you have? Your closet must be bigger than my bedroom and dressing room combined! I love the colors, it's a pleasure to look at all the beautiful variations. Looking forward to see your style ideas!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> So beautiful!



Thanks apl, I'm glad I got her after debating for so long, whether I should.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Oh Jen, they are so pretty! And so are you! Love the simplicity of the outfit! Hope you had fun!




Aw thank you so much!! We had a wonderful time going out to dinner and exploring historic savannah ... It's such a lovely city! We had the most incredible scallops and crab salad and pork shoulder. I'm eating the leftovers right now for breakfast lol


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Aw thank you so much!! We had a wonderful time going out to dinner and exploring historic savannah ... It's such a lovely city! We had the most incredible scallops and crab salad and pork shoulder. I'm eating the leftovers right now for breakfast lol



Hi there, lucky you! I'm just done preparing tons of food for a party I'm invited to tonight at my best friend's. You might have heard about the Eurovision song contest which is tonight and a big deal among gays, so my friend and his partner always do these fun parties. No idea what I'm gonna wear, though.


----------



## beluga

Thank you! I'm not shy about wearing bright colors. I must have been a bee or hummingbird in a past life.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> OMG! How many achres of rod do you have? Your closet must be bigger than my bedroom and dressing room combined! I love the colors, it's a pleasure to look at all the beautiful variations. Looking forward to see your style ideas!



I have edited and pared down many items in my closet(s). Of course,  my rule is: if you're going through items in your closet, always do it with a glass of merlot in hand. 

Let's see, I one time took up 3 closets (2 walk-in closets and 1 wardrobe). I counted 70 dresses. I now have about 45. I don't count separate tops or bottoms because I rarely wear those. I'm a dress person. Some people only wear a dress for special occassions. I say, everyday is a special occassion!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> They were super comfortable! We are vacationing in savannah and I was able to walk all over the cobblestone in them just fine ... Here is a pict of a blogger who styled them so well! Using it as inspiration for my next outfit
> 
> View attachment 3005616


I love Savannah.  It's such an amazing city.  We went many years ago, and had such a great time.  Have you been to the Gryphon Tea Room yet?  If you are a tea fan you must go there.  So delicious!  And of course I am looking forward to seeing more of your lovely outfits!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Hi there, lucky you! I'm just done preparing tons of food for a party I'm invited to tonight at my best friend's. You might have heard about the Eurovision song contest which is tonight and a big deal among gays, so my friend and his partner always do these fun parties. No idea what I'm gonna wear, though.




Oh that sounds like fun!! What did you make? You'll have to post what you end up wearing tonight!


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> I love Savannah.  It's such an amazing city.  We went many years ago, and had such a great time.  Have you been to the Gryphon Tea Room yet?  If you are a tea fan you must go there.  So delicious!  And of course I am looking forward to seeing more of your lovely outfits!




Thank you for the recommendation we will definitely have to try it out tonight! We have definitely fallen in love with this city and might have our wedding here next year because it would be such a fun place for the families to see!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I have edited and pared down many items in my closet(s). Of course,  my rule is: if you're going through items in your closet, always do it with a glass of merlot in hand.
> 
> Let's see, I one time took up 3 closets (2 walk-in closets and 1 wardrobe). I counted 70 dresses. I now have about 45. I don't count separate tops or bottoms because I rarely wear those. I'm a dress person. Some people only wear a dress for special occassions. I say, everyday is a special occassion!



I'd be very nervous with a Merlot in my closet...  I do get your point though. I also love dresses, don't have nearly as much as you do and I'm a bit self conscious about my legs, but I often wear them to special and not so special occasions.   I like the idea of making everyday a special day, sometimes though I just want to blend in and become invisible.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Oh that sounds like fun!! What did you make? You'll have to post what you end up wearing tonight!



I have no idea!!  I have to leave in one hour. Still procrastinating and my hair is wet...  At least the food looks good. Italian antipasti and a pasta salad. After that it's gonna be strawberries with cream and a creme brûlée.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I'd be very nervous with a Merlot in my closet...  I do get your point though. I also love dresses, don't have nearly as much as you do and I'm a bit self conscious about my legs, but I often wear them to special and not so special occasions.   I like the idea of making everyday a special day, sometimes though I just want to blend in and become invisible.



Why blend in? Everyone is unique, beautiful, and should standout in his/her own way. 

I'm sure your legs are great! I have short, stumpy legs. I'm 154cm and I swear, when I back up, I hear beeping, like the big trucks when they back up. Thats how bootylicious I am.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I have no idea!!  I have to leave in one hour. Still procrastinating and my hair is wet...  At least the food looks good. Italian antipasti and a pasta salad. After that it's gonna be strawberries with cream and a creme brûlée.



So gud...nom nom.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I have no idea!!  I have to leave in one hour. Still procrastinating and my hair is wet...  At least the food looks good. Italian antipasti and a pasta salad. After that it's gonna be strawberries with cream and a creme brûlée.




That looks delicious!! I hope you had a great time!!

I wore my new wedges again last night with a black maxi to dinner. The leather is starting to break in and I love that they aren't too tall.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That looks delicious!! I hope you had a great time!!
> 
> I wore my new wedges again last night with a black maxi to dinner. The leather is starting to break in and I love that they aren't too tall.
> 
> View attachment 3006848



Wow! You look stunning! I love how the wedges give the formality of the dress some edge and that the whole outfit looks so summery and light in spite of being all black. Very good choice. You must love the shoes if you already  wear them every day!


----------



## Marylin

It was a looong night. Came home after 3 a.m. And ate too much... This is the outfit I came up with, really just a fall back outfit, since I was so rushed. You know that with a mostly gay event it's all about the shoes..


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Why blend in? Everyone is unique, beautiful, and should standout in his/her own way.
> 
> I'm sure your legs are great! I have short, stumpy legs. I'm 154cm and I swear, when I back up, I hear beeping, like the big trucks when they back up. Thats how bootylicious I am.



 you crack me up!!
Well said though! Still I lack your confidence. I do notice though that it's always the self confident, bright and funny women I admire. Never the tall, thin, arrogant or boring ones. But there are red dress days and black pants days for me. I can't help it.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> It was a looong night. Came home after 3 a.m. And ate too much... This is the outfit I came up with, really just a fall back outfit, since I was so rushed. You know that with a mostly gay event it's all about the shoes..




That sounds like such a fun night!! I admire your ability to stay out until 3am! I feel like an old lady I can barely make it until 9pm these days. I love that jacket and shoes.. Is the weather still a bit cool for you guys over there?


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Why blend in? Everyone is unique, beautiful, and should standout in his/her own way.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure your legs are great! I have short, stumpy legs. I'm 154cm and I swear, when I back up, I hear beeping, like the big trucks when they back up. Thats how bootylicious I am.



You are too funny! [emoji23] I am sure you are beautiful, and with your great sense of humor people must gravitate to you!!



Jen123 said:


> That looks delicious!! I hope you had a great time!!
> 
> I wore my new wedges again last night with a black maxi to dinner. The leather is starting to break in and I love that they aren't too tall.
> 
> View attachment 3006848



Great outfit, Jen! I am looking at some Vince skate sneakers; may need to get them. After my ban of course. [emoji2]



Marylin said:


> It was a looong night. Came home after 3 a.m. And ate too much... This is the outfit I came up with, really just a fall back outfit, since I was so rushed. You know that with a mostly gay event it's all about the shoes..



A perfect casual night dinner with friend's outfit! The shoes are great!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That sounds like such a fun night!! I admire your ability to stay out until 3am! I feel like an old lady I can barely make it until 9pm these days. I love that jacket and shoes.. Is the weather still a bit cool for you guys over there?



I guess I'm still on jet lag. It's so much harder for me adjusting when going east. Takes me as many days as the hourly difference, so 6 hours take 6 days to get over. It doesn't help that it's raining a lot and therefore grey and cool outside. The boys have off the next 2 weeks, so I do hope they get some nice weather! And you know, I am pretty old... Staying out so long is taking its toll, I'm just a lazy mess today...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> A perfect casual night dinner with friend's outfit! The shoes are great!



Thanks Mimmy. I wish I was more inventive. You always come up with the most beautiful combinations and still stay on your ban, while I keep shopping and still have nothing to wear.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> you crack me up!!
> Well said though! Still I lack your confidence. I do notice though that it's always the self confident, bright and funny women I admire. Never the tall, thin, arrogant or boring ones. But there are red dress days and black pants days for me. I can't help it.



Awwww thanks all yalls &#10084;&#65039;. I never take myself or life too seriously. Its too short.


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> You are too funny! [emoji23] I am sure you are beautiful, and with your great sense of humor people must gravitate to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit, Jen! I am looking at some Vince skate sneakers; may need to get them. After my ban of course. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect casual night dinner with friend's outfit! The shoes are great!



Thanks! You look great!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> You are too funny! [emoji23] I am sure you are beautiful, and with your great sense of humor people must gravitate to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit, Jen! I am looking at some Vince skate sneakers; may need to get them. After my ban of course. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect casual night dinner with friend's outfit! The shoes are great!




I love those Vince sneakers!! You should definitely get them


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I guess I'm still on jet lag. It's so much harder for me adjusting when going east. Takes me as many days as the hourly difference, so 6 hours take 6 days to get over. It doesn't help that it's raining a lot and therefore grey and cool outside. The boys have off the next 2 weeks, so I do hope they get some nice weather! And you know, I am pretty old... Staying out so long is taking its toll, I'm just a lazy mess today...




Hey it's totally okay to be lazy and unproductive, it happens to everyone! Hopefully you all will get some nice weather soon!

Here is my outfit for tonight! Wearing my Vince wedges again with a Derek lamb dress


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy. I wish I was more inventive. You always come up with the most beautiful combinations and still stay on your ban, while I keep shopping and still have nothing to wear.



Aww, thanks Marylin. This ban is a lot tougher than I expected though. Today I already had a Vince dress in an online shopping bag, but will probably not buy it. It really doesn't fill any gap in my closet; if anything it somewhat duplicates what I already own. This is what is good about this ban. It is making me pause before I buy... maybe?? [emoji28]



Jen123 said:


> I love those Vince sneakers!! You should definitely get them



I probably will buy the ones I am looking at, if still available in my size. Hoping to hold out until my ban is over. Other things I have passed over are now "out of sight, out of mind", but these I still yearn for! [emoji7]


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> Hey it's totally okay to be lazy and unproductive, it happens to everyone! Hopefully you all will get some nice weather soon!
> 
> Here is my outfit for tonight! Wearing my Vince wedges again with a Derek lamb dress
> 
> View attachment 3007401



Love the dress? Are you going to belt it?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Hey it's totally okay to be lazy and unproductive, it happens to everyone! Hopefully you all will get some nice weather soon!
> 
> Here is my outfit for tonight! Wearing my Vince wedges again with a Derek lamb dress
> 
> View attachment 3007401



Cute! These shoes really go with everything. You should start tracking down cost per wear. Pretty soon you'll be in the single digits  !


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Aww, thanks Marylin. This ban is a lot tougher than I expected though. Today I already had a Vince dress in an online shopping bag, but will probably not buy it. It really doesn't fill any gap in my closet; if anything it somewhat duplicates what I already own. This is what is good about this ban. It is making me pause before I buy... maybe?? [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will buy the ones I am looking at, if still available in my size. Hoping to hold out until my ban is over. Other things I have passed over are now "out of sight, out of mind", but these I still yearn for! [emoji7]



Just a few more days to go! That's what's great about shopping online: You have time to think between putting things in the cart and paying. I'm proud of you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

To go with the bag color we chose in another thread, this is my outfit this past weekend, I wore to match my bag haha. Super easy to wear - my recent H&M purchase, and my red wedges from yeaaaars ago. Also got to pull out my one and only red bag - still using it today!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> To go with the bag color we chose in another thread, this is my outfit this past weekend, I wore to match my bag haha. Super easy to wear - my recent H&M purchase, and my red wedges from yeaaaars ago. Also got to pull out my one and only red bag - still using it today!




I like how you paired your lovely, simple black dress with your red accessories. Great look, eggtart!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> To go with the bag color we chose in another thread, this is my outfit this past weekend, I wore to match my bag haha. Super easy to wear - my recent H&M purchase, and my red wedges from yeaaaars ago. Also got to pull out my one and only red bag - still using it today!



Oh this is nice! The dress and your hair, the bag and your shoes. You really pull it off!


----------



## Marylin

It's still cold and rainy! Can't believe I have to wear boots and a leather jacket to work. And layers! Didn't feel like colors at all. Only advantage: I hadn't worn this jacket for quite some time, so it felt good to take it out of the closet.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I like how you paired your lovely, simple black dress with your red accessories. Great look, eggtart!





Marylin said:


> Oh this is nice! The dress and your hair, the bag and your shoes. You really pull it off!


aww, thanks guys! I'm really embracing posting up my outfits with myself actually in it haha... I'm now trying to find a good balance between posting here and on my blog so I don't do too many duplicates, and can share more with you guys. This has been a great thread, lots of fun!



Marylin said:


> It's still cold and rainy! Can't believe I have to wear boots and a leather jacket to work. And layers! Didn't feel like colors at all. Only advantage: I hadn't worn this jacket for quite some time, so it felt good to take it out of the closet.


Love your outfit. I really like the colors together and the accessories playing off them. It's chilly here too and I'm a bit at loss as to what to wear since I was all ready for warmer weather haha


----------



## Jen123

beluga said:


> Love the dress? Are you going to belt it?



I did not end up belting it because I didn't bring one on my trip, but I have the perfect one that'll be great next time!



Marylin said:


> Cute! These shoes really go with everything. You should start tracking down cost per wear. Pretty soon you'll be in the single digits  !



Haha agreed, totally worth it


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> To go with the bag color we chose in another thread, this is my outfit this past weekend, I wore to match my bag haha. Super easy to wear - my recent H&M purchase, and my red wedges from yeaaaars ago. Also got to pull out my one and only red bag - still using it today!



You can never go wrong with great red accessories!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> aww, thanks guys! I'm really embracing posting up my outfits with myself actually in it haha... I'm now trying to find a good balance between posting here and on my blog so I don't do too many duplicates, and can share more with you guys. This has been a great thread, lots of fun!
> 
> Love your outfit. I really like the colors together and the accessories playing off them. It's chilly here too and I'm a bit at loss as to what to wear since I was all ready for warmer weather haha



I wouldn't mind duplicates at all, even though I follow your blog. I love seeing how your clothes actually look on you, especially since you have such wonderful dark hair. I sometimes underestimate how hair color and complexion add to an outfit. What works well for dark haired girls might not look good on pale and colorless people (like me...). 
I'm totally with you on the hard-to-find-what-to-wear-in-this-weather. I wore open toed shoes today and froze off  my toes. When I came home it was so warm I took off everything but the shoes. Even forgot my coat at work. And to be honest: I wouldn't know what to do if it was hot all of a sudden. Couldn't wear my dresses, because my legs are so white, they almost look light blue.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> You can never go wrong with great red accessories!


Thnx! I've actually never doubled up on such a bold color like that before - it was fun!



Marylin said:


> I wouldn't mind duplicates at all, even though I follow your blog. I love seeing how your clothes actually look on you, especially since you have such wonderful dark hair. I sometimes underestimate how hair color and complexion add to an outfit. What works well for dark haired girls might not look good on pale and colorless people (like me...).
> I'm totally with you on the hard-to-find-what-to-wear-in-this-weather. I wore open toed shoes today and froze off  my toes. When I came home it was so warm I took off everything but the shoes. Even forgot my coat at work. And to be honest: I wouldn't know what to do if it was hot all of a sudden. Couldn't wear my dresses, because my legs are so white, they almost look light blue.


You know, I never thought about hair color with an outfit.. that is certainly something to think about!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, I agree that skin tones and hair color add into the fashion equation. There are times that I have been excited to try something on, only to find that the color didn't look good on me. 

On a different note, I am nearing the end of my shopping ban. I am getting that familiar feeling of the need for some retail therapy though. Tomorrow I work at an office that is a convenient drive to my second favorite mall. I guess I am asking to be talked out of going there. [emoji48]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin, I agree that skin tones and hair color add into the fashion equation. There are times that I have been excited to try something on, only to find that the color didn't look good on me.
> 
> On a different note, I am nearing the end of my shopping ban. I am getting that familiar feeling of the need for some retail therapy though. Tomorrow I work at an office that is a convenient drive to my second favorite mall. I guess I am asking to be talked out of going there. [emoji48]



You know how it is with bans. They're like a rubber band that hits you hard if you pull it too much... So I'd suggest going there and looking around a lot, knowing you COULD get anything you want. Then think hard and only get what you really need or can justify. You'll feel fantastic if you don't give in completely, but you need a little reward for being good. It's a bit like loosing weight for me, I guess. I need to give in just a little, otherwise I'll get so hungry, I'll eat way too much. It has worked so far, I lost almost 7 kilos in 8 weeks. Yeah! 
Remember why you put yourself on a ban in the first place. Do you have too much already, do you need to save or want to for something valuable? You've done great! &#128077;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> You know how it is with bans. They're like a rubber band that hits you hard if you pull it too much... *So I'd suggest going there and looking around a lot, knowing you COULD get anything you want. Then think hard and only get what you really need or can justify.* You'll feel fantastic if you don't give in completely, but you need a little reward for being good. It's a bit like loosing weight for me, I guess. I need to give in just a little, otherwise I'll get so hungry, I'll eat way too much. It has worked so far, I lost almost 7 kilos in 8 weeks. Yeah!
> Remember why you put yourself on a ban in the first place. Do you have too much already, do you need to save or want to for something valuable? You've done great! &#128077;



good advice!


----------



## beluga

So I finally got my MK bag in today. Originally, I was looking for an under-the-radar leather tote so I was wanting a Mansur Gavriel bag. With the insanity that was the relaunch, I was out of luck. I picked up this bag at Nordstorm's half-yearly sale! The color that was depicted on their website is brighter than the actual color of the bag. The actual color leans more towards a jewel-tone. Anyways, I thought I would put together some out-fits with the bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> You know how it is with bans. They're like a rubber band that hits you hard if you pull it too much... So I'd suggest going there and looking around a lot, knowing you COULD get anything you want. Then think hard and only get what you really need or can justify. You'll feel fantastic if you don't give in completely, but you need a little reward for being good. It's a bit like loosing weight for me, I guess. I need to give in just a little, otherwise I'll get so hungry, I'll eat way too much. It has worked so far, I lost almost 7 kilos in 8 weeks. Yeah!
> 
> Remember why you put yourself on a ban in the first place. Do you have too much already, do you need to save or want to for something valuable? You've done great! [emoji106]




What great words of wisdom, Marylin! I think I will probably go to the mall as a bit of a treat. If I stay on my ban, I will congratulate myself, if I break it, it will only be for something fabulous!


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> So I finally got my MK bag in today. Originally, I was looking for an under-the-radar leather tote so I was wanting a Mansur Gavriel bag. With the insanity that was the relaunch, I was out of luck. I picked up this bag at Nordstorm's half-yearly sale! The color that was depicted on their website is brighter than the actual color of the bag. The actual color leans more towards a jewel-tone. Anyways, I thought I would put together some out-fits with the bag. Enjoy!




I loved reading the captions on your outfits! I like how your tote is reversible.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> So I finally got my MK bag in today. Originally, I was looking for an under-the-radar leather tote so I was wanting a Mansur Gavriel bag. With the insanity that was the relaunch, I was out of luck. I picked up this bag at Nordstorm's half-yearly sale! The color that was depicted on their website is brighter than the actual color of the bag. The actual color leans more towards a jewel-tone. Anyways, I thought I would put together some out-fits with the bag. Enjoy!



This is so much fun, beluga! I'm so glad you're joining this thread. I looooove your tote and I wouldn't even reverse it. At that's me saying this, the black crow... Also, I would be afraid to wear it pink side in, because of pens and lipsticks and other messy things potentially  damaging the leather. Love your dresses too, especially the pink one!!! I can't see any birds poking your eyes out. I only see admirers staring their eyes out! Keep the pics coming, please!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> What great words of wisdom, Marylin! I think I will probably go to the mall as a bit of a treat. If I stay on my ban, I will congratulate myself, if I break it, it will only be for something fabulous!



Good thinking! Let us know how it went, ok?


----------



## Marylin

Finally it's a bit warmer today so I managed to wear some of my spring clothes. I'm so proud I wore two of the purchases I made in New York, shoes and top, and my GST, and managed to wear some color. I'm feeling very successful!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Finally it's a bit warmer today so I managed to wear some of my spring clothes. I'm so proud I wore two of the purchases I made in New York, shoes and top, and my GST, and managed to wear some color. I'm feeling very successful!



Yay! Color, texture, & pattern, the trifecta!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> This is so much fun, beluga! I'm so glad you're joining this thread. I looooove your tote and I wouldn't even reverse it. At that's me saying this, the black crow... Also, I would be afraid to wear it pink side in, because of pens and lipsticks and other messy things potentially  damaging the leather. Love your dresses too, especially the pink one!!! I can't see any birds poking your eyes out. I only see admirers staring their eyes out! Keep the pics coming, please!



Awwww...many thanks. You have the best jackets you know that?


----------



## beluga

So I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job! Super excited! Changes are scary, but without changes, how can we grow and further develop? I was going through my handbag closet looking for a good interview bag and I have nothing! (Ok, I MIGHT use the same excuse for the interview outfit as well). I don't think it's a good idea to carry a luxury bag to an interview. So, I found this pretty Kate Spade on gilt yesterday. Now I just have to find the perfect interview outfit to go with it. This is tricky because it's my first green bag. Hmmm....if only I spent half the amount of energy into my resume instead of my outfits...


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> So I finally got my MK bag in today. Originally, I was looking for an under-the-radar leather tote so I was wanting a Mansur Gavriel bag. With the insanity that was the relaunch, I was out of luck. I picked up this bag at Nordstorm's half-yearly sale! The color that was depicted on their website is brighter than the actual color of the bag. The actual color leans more towards a jewel-tone. Anyways, I thought I would put together some out-fits with the bag. Enjoy!


 i really really like this color! great purchase!


beluga said:


> Awwww...many thanks. You have the best jackets you know that?


+1


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> So I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job! Super excited! Changes are scary, but without changes, how can we grow and further develop? I was going through my handbag closet looking for a good interview bag and I have nothing! (Ok, I MIGHT use the same excuse for the interview outfit as well). I don't think it's a good idea to carry a luxury bag to an interview. So, I found this pretty Kate Spade on gilt yesterday. Now I just have to find the perfect interview outfit to go with it. This is tricky because it's my first green bag. Hmmm....if only I spent half the amount of energy into my resume instead of my outfits...


 oh this is lovely, and very professional looking! gl! =)


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> So I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job! Super excited! Changes are scary, but without changes, how can we grow and further develop? I was going through my handbag closet looking for a good interview bag and I have nothing! (Ok, I MIGHT use the same excuse for the interview outfit as well). I don't think it's a good idea to carry a luxury bag to an interview. So, I found this pretty Kate Spade on gilt yesterday. Now I just have to find the perfect interview outfit to go with it. This is tricky because it's my first green bag. Hmmm....if only I spent half the amount of energy into my resume instead of my outfits...



This is a great bag. I love how structured and put together it looks. A real work bag, but not too serious, because it's not black or brown. It depends on the job, but I also wouldn't wear label to an interview. Since you have a lot of dresses, you might want to think about investing in a suit. It doesn't need to be a pant suit, you could wear a blazer and a pencil skirt or a pencil skirt with a nice cardigan. This way you can integrate the top into your existing wardrobe. And a pencil skirt will make your behind look amaking...  Take a subtle color, maybe not black,but grey or navy, which would look good with the bag. And a yellow or orange shirt underneath. I'm suggesting a hint of color, because you are a colorful person and that's part of your appeal. So don't hide it! I'm sure, your résumé is fantastic, and it's just as important to look the part, maybe even more! You can never take back first impressions, they say. When is the big day?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Awwww...many thanks. You have the best jackets you know that?



Thank you, beluga and eggtart. Honoring the pink theme and your compliments I'd like to share one of my favorite summer outfits for work... Maybe I'm not such a blackbird at last.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thank you, beluga and eggtart. Honoring the pink theme and your compliments I'd like to share one of my favorite summer outfits for work... Maybe I'm not such a blackbird at last.



Pink! I only have two favorite colors: pink & hot pink.


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> So I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job! Super excited! Changes are scary, but without changes, how can we grow and further develop? I was going through my handbag closet looking for a good interview bag and I have nothing! (Ok, I MIGHT use the same excuse for the interview outfit as well). I don't think it's a good idea to carry a luxury bag to an interview. So, I found this pretty Kate Spade on gilt yesterday. Now I just have to find the perfect interview outfit to go with it. This is tricky because it's my first green bag. Hmmm....if only I spent half the amount of energy into my resume instead of my outfits...



I like this bag beluga; structured and professional looking!



Marylin said:


> Thank you, beluga and eggtart. Honoring the pink theme and your compliments I'd like to share one of my favorite summer outfits for work... Maybe I'm not such a blackbird at last.



I really like this outfit Marylin! I remember this jacket and the Prada shoes; I think this is definitely a great summer look!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Pink! I only have two favorite colors: pink & hot pink.



Lol, awesome!!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I like this bag beluga; structured and professional looking!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this outfit Marylin! I remember this jacket and the Prada shoes; I think this is definitely a great summer look!



Thank you, Mimmy. I bought this jacket years ago and I remember it took me months to wear it for the first time. But then I liked it so much I kind of outwore it. I think it is going to be one of those pieces I'll have for a very long time, even if there will be summers that I don't wear it much.


----------



## Marylin

Ok, girls! Reveal time! I went to Louis Vuitton today to finally do something with my voucher.


----------



## Marylin

You might remember that my husband got me the monogram shawl in blue denim, which I loved, but didn't want to keep,because it's just not my style. I had a hard time finding anything I liked, but then I did....


----------



## Marylin

Another close up...


----------



## Marylin

This one I borrowed from the LV website.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Ooooh congrats! It's so cool looking! Whimsical and classy at the same time. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> This one I borrowed from the LV website.




I love this!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Ooooh congrats! It's so cool looking! Whimsical and classy at the same time. Enjoy wearing it!



I will, thank you!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I love this!



I knew, you would approve  .  Thank you!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> This one I borrowed from the LV website.



Show me how to wear a scarf. I haven't perfected this one trick yet. I always feel like a flight attendant when I wear one.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Show me how to wear a scarf. I haven't perfected this one trick yet. I always feel like a flight attendant when I wear one.



You came to the right thread. You might want to go back a few pages, we were talking about this before. And we do have some experts who are welcome to chime in again, please! I'm no expert at all, I only wear big scarves, I look stupid with the little square ones.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> This is a great bag. I love how structured and put together it looks. A real work bag, but not too serious, because it's not black or brown. It depends on the job, but I also wouldn't wear label to an interview. Since you have a lot of dresses, you might want to think about investing in a suit. It doesn't need to be a pant suit, you could wear a blazer and a pencil skirt or a pencil skirt with a nice cardigan. This way you can integrate the top into your existing wardrobe. And a pencil skirt will make your behind look amaking...  Take a subtle color, maybe not black,but grey or navy, which would look good with the bag. And a yellow or orange shirt underneath. I'm suggesting a hint of color, because you are a colorful person and that's part of your appeal. So don't hide it! I'm sure, your résumé is fantastic, and it's just as important to look the part, maybe even more! You can never take back first impressions, they say. When is the big day?



Many thanks. I'm just finalizing a few things before we can set a date. I do have a black 3-piece suit, but sadly, I've worn it to 4 funerals and 0 interviews. I think its time to let that suit go. I have a dark grey dress (with pockets!) that I could wear, but I want to see how it goes with the green. The bag that I really want to use is the LV Bergamo (DE), but even though I'll be interviewing at a nice place, I'm not sure how people would perceive me carrying an LV. Better be safe than sorry. I should get the bag in next week and I'll let yalls know. I'm a bit nervous, what if they deem me too cute to hire? &#128514;


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This one I borrowed from the LV website.




This is one gorgeous scarf, Marylin!


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Many thanks. I'm just finalizing a few things before we can set a date. I do have a black 3-piece suit, but sadly, I've worn it to 4 funerals and 0 interviews. I think its time to let that suit go. I have a dark grey dress (with pockets!) that I could wear, but I want to see how it goes with the green. The bag that I really want to use is the LV Bergamo (DE), but even though I'll be interviewing at a nice place, I'm not sure how people would perceive me carrying an LV. Better be safe than sorry. I should get the bag in next week and I'll let yalls know. I'm a bit nervous, what if they deem me too cute to hire? [emoji23]




I think a dark grey dress sounds like a good choice, especially since it has pockets! [emoji6]You will have better idea when you get your bag. You are running the risk of looking too cute, just joking of course! [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This is one gorgeous scarf, Marylin!



Thank you Mimmy, I hope I won't be afraid to use it...


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Many thanks. I'm just finalizing a few things before we can set a date. I do have a black 3-piece suit, but sadly, I've worn it to 4 funerals and 0 interviews. I think its time to let that suit go. I have a dark grey dress (with pockets!) that I could wear, but I want to see how it goes with the green. The bag that I really want to use is the LV Bergamo (DE), but even though I'll be interviewing at a nice place, I'm not sure how people would perceive me carrying an LV. Better be safe than sorry. I should get the bag in next week and I'll let yalls know. I'm a bit nervous, what if they deem me too cute to hire? &#128514;



You're  too cute anyway!No matter what you wear. Can we see a picture of the dress?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> This one I borrowed from the LV website.


That is a beautiful scarf!  Can't wait to see how you style it.  It seems as if your patience has paid off with something unique and great for integrating with the other pieces in your wardrobe.  I've been away from TPF for far too long, but I have been enjoying catching up on the outfits.  I love the one with your pink coat and Anthropologie top.  Are you having fun with all of your new purchases?  I keep dreaming of your Chanel bag.  It doesn't help that my local luxury consignment store has one in black. Ahh, maybe someday.


----------



## apl.79

beluga said:


> So I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job! Super excited! Changes are scary, but without changes, how can we grow and further develop? I was going through my handbag closet looking for a good interview bag and I have nothing! (Ok, I MIGHT use the same excuse for the interview outfit as well). I don't think it's a good idea to carry a luxury bag to an interview. So, I found this pretty Kate Spade on gilt yesterday. Now I just have to find the perfect interview outfit to go with it. This is tricky because it's my first green bag. Hmmm....if only I spent half the amount of energy into my resume instead of my outfits...


Great bag!  I've been enjoying all of your hilarious posts and colorful outfits.  Keep them coming!  Also, my husband and I made excellent use of a rainy day and cleared out his closet and drawers yesterday.  He has always been so resistant to purging, but he was motivated so I took a hint from you and we drank a couple of beers (we're not fans of Merlot) while we did it. It definitely helped!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> That is a beautiful scarf!  Can't wait to see how you style it.  It seems as if your patience has paid off with something unique and great for integrating with the other pieces in your wardrobe.  I've been away from TPF for far too long, but I have been enjoying catching up on the outfits.  I love the one with your pink coat and Anthropologie top.  Are you having fun with all of your new purchases?  I keep dreaming of your Chanel bag.  It doesn't help that my local luxury consignment store has one in black. Ahh, maybe someday.



Thank you, apl. So nice to have you back, I missed you! The pink coat is becoming a favorite, indeed, I've worn it again yesterday. Mind you, Germans are so uptight, they would rather bite off their tongues than compliment anyone they don't know on their clothes or hair or whatever. In the US I got lots of instant reactions by total strangers on this coat, or other outfits, or my hair - funny story, I'll have to tell later.  
If you are dreaming about Chanel already, you're hooked. Sorry, there's no cure


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Great bag!  I've been enjoying all of your hilarious posts and colorful outfits.  Keep them coming!  Also, my husband and I made excellent use of a rainy day and cleared out his closet and drawers yesterday.  He has always been so resistant to purging, but he was motivated so I took a hint from you and we drank a couple of beers (we're not fans of Merlot) while we did it. It definitely helped!



Very smart,apl! Did your husband have to do a barbecue afterwords to compensate for spending so much time in a closet doing girly stuff like going through clothes?  I've been trying to convince mine for years, he finally got rid of some things, but his closest still looks like the leftovers from Oxfam. This man still has ties from when he was an intern in D.C.!!


----------



## Marylin

I'd like to ask your opinion again on my new LV scarf. I first saw it on their website and then two weeks ago in New York. They had it at the wall in the BG store. So I thought it would be easy to get. When I asked at the LV store in Munich yesterday, the SA at first said, they probably wouldn't have it, since it is last season. He went through his drawers and I saw it right away, it was their last one! Lucky me!  The SA told me, they only made 130 for the German market and it wasn't demanded very often. People wouldn't really like that there's no monogram whatsoever on it. Do you think it's just the Germans who don't like this design? We have so many tourists in our luxury stores, yesterday at LV at least 25 Asian ladies while I was there. Could it be that the tourists only want 'typical' LV? I would like to hear your opinions. 
I'm still very happy, I got it though!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thank you, apl. So nice to have you back, I missed you! The pink coat is becoming a favorite, indeed, I've worn it again yesterday. Mind you, Germans are so uptight, they would rather bite off their tongues than compliment anyone they don't know on their clothes or hair or whatever. In the US I got lots of instant reactions by total strangers on this coat, or other outfits, or my hair - funny story, I'll have to tell later.
> If you are dreaming about Chanel already, you're hooked. Sorry, there's no cure


Thanks for the warm welcome back!  I love a good story.  Do tell!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Very smart,apl! Did your husband have to do a barbecue afterwords to compensate for spending so much time in a closet doing girly stuff like going through clothes?  I've been trying to convince mine for years, he finally got rid of some things, but his closest still looks like the leftovers from Oxfam. This man still has ties from when he was an intern in D.C.!!


Ha!:lolots:  That made me laugh!  He spent all day today doing manly things and is grilling tonight, so I think his manliness is still intact. Next month is our ten year anniversary.  It has taken me more than TEN YEARS to convince him to do a major purge.  He holds on to his things forever.  He FINALLY got rid of the last Abercrombie shirts from the turn of the century, and that feat took some major convincing and beer to make it happen. Can you tell that this stuff has driven me bonkers? Now that he has space between his clothes and won't have to weed out the things he doesn't want to wear at 6 am every morning, I think he might come around to the idea of a permanently less cluttered closet.  We shall see...


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Ha!:lolots:  That made me laugh!  He spent all day today doing manly things and is grilling tonight, so I think his manliness is still intact. Next month is our ten year anniversary.  It has taken me more than TEN YEARS to convince him to do a major purge.  He holds on to his things forever.  He FINALLY got rid of the last Abercrombie shirts from the turn of the century, and that feat took some major convincing and beer to make it happen. Can you tell that this stuff has driven me bonkers? Now that he has space between his clothes and won't have to weed out the things he doesn't want to wear at 6 am every morning, I think he might come around to the idea of a permanently less cluttered closet.  We shall see...



They are all the same!! Instead of trying to change them we should be happy that they're so predictable. I wouldn't count on the less cluttered closet though. Somehow they manage to make a mess with the fewest things. I should take a picture of the floor underneath my husband's desk as exhibit A... It would take me less than 5 minutes to tidy it up, he needs to dedicate a weekend to do it, a weekend that came and went... 
My only hope is that there will be something like the paperless office one day and that his will be the first. &#128187;


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I'd like to ask your opinion again on my new LV scarf. I first saw it on their website and then two weeks ago in New York. They had it at the wall in the BG store. So I thought it would be easy to get. When I asked at the LV store in Munich yesterday, the SA at first said, they probably wouldn't have it, since it is last season. He went through his drawers and I saw it right away, it was their last one! Lucky me!  The SA told me, they only made 130 for the German market and it wasn't demanded very often. People wouldn't really like that there's no monogram whatsoever on it. Do you think it's just the Germans who don't like this design? We have so many tourists in our luxury stores, yesterday at LV at least 25 Asian ladies while I was there. Could it be that the tourists only want 'typical' LV? I would like to hear your opinions.
> I'm still very happy, I got it though!


I suspect that there are more consumers (regardless of nationality) who want the flash factor that LV can provide, and are unwilling to pay the higher prices for limited edition items that aren't obviously LV.  The scarf is lovely and I can imagine that many people like it and would want it.  They just might choose to put their money towards something (more likely a bag or SLG) in monogram instead because of the status symbol effect, or even because bags may be perceived as more wearable (for the money) than scarves.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back!  I love a good story.  Do tell!



Ok. This is totally unrelated to everything in this thread, but an example of how one stumbles upon the weirdest encounters, especially when in New York.
I had to accompany my husband to an event and needed a blow dry. The concierge recommended a shop a few streets away and made an appointment. The staff: all men, dark haired, dressed in white, and openly gay. The guy who washed my hair asked me to come to the sinks, but I didn't get a word he said. My English is far from perfect, but it's not THAT bad. So he just said: Follow! This, I got. I was the only customer. While the second guy dried my hair he was speaking to his colleagues in Italian about somebody else and his, let's say, achievements on the dating front and the endurance therein of said person... I involuntary got a very vivid picture of this person's abilities...

 Now, my Italian is even worse than my English, but good enough to get embarrassed by their conversation. The topic switched to blood types and things you're apparently not allowed to eat with blood type A. I was so surprised, that I chimed in and asked, in Italian, which experts came up with this advice. Everybody got very quiet. Me too, realizing they knew I had understood the prior discussion. So they answered politely in Italian. Fortunately I was done soon, left a hefty tip and left with very red cheeks.
That night I got a lot of compliments for my hair, which looked gorgeous. Even strangers in the street commented on it. This would never happen in Germany. Neither would the experience at the hair dresser.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I'd like to ask your opinion again on my new LV scarf. I first saw it on their website and then two weeks ago in New York. They had it at the wall in the BG store. So I thought it would be easy to get. When I asked at the LV store in Munich yesterday, the SA at first said, they probably wouldn't have it, since it is last season. He went through his drawers and I saw it right away, it was their last one! Lucky me!  The SA told me, they only made 130 for the German market and it wasn't demanded very often. People wouldn't really like that there's no monogram whatsoever on it. Do you think it's just the Germans who don't like this design? We have so many tourists in our luxury stores, yesterday at LV at least 25 Asian ladies while I was there. Could it be that the tourists only want 'typical' LV? I would like to hear your opinions.
> 
> I'm still very happy, I got it though!




You should be happy with this scarf Marylin; it's beautiful! I also think that it is not so much nationality, but personal preference. Some like items with more obvious branding, others just buy things that they like, whether it has obvious branding or not.

I may have the unicorn DH. He sets the bar fairly high for minimalism. I would describe him as a "minimalist hipster"! Fortunately he has great hats that I can borrow. [emoji145]


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> They are all the same!! Instead of trying to change them we should be happy that they're so predictable. I wouldn't count on the less cluttered closet though. Somehow they manage to make a mess with the fewest things. I should take a picture of the floor underneath my husband's desk as exhibit A... It would take me less than 5 minutes to tidy it up, he needs to dedicate a weekend to do it, a weekend that came and went...
> My only hope is that there will be something like the paperless office one day and that his will be the first. &#128187;


They are predictable!  I know that I will wake up to a little mess somewhere every morning.  Maybe it's his trademark.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Ok. This is totally unrelated to everything in this thread, but an example of how one stumbles upon the weirdest encounters, especially when in New York.
> I had to accompany my husband to an event and needed a blow dry. The concierge recommended a shop a few streets away and made an appointment. The staff: all men, dark haired, dressed in white, and openly gay. The guy who washed my hair asked me to come to the sinks, but I didn't get a word he said. My English is far from perfect, but it's not THAT bad. So he just said: Follow! This, I got. I was the only customer. While the second guy dried my hair he was speaking to his colleagues in Italian about somebody else and his, let's say, achievements on the dating front and the endurance therein of said person... I involuntary got a very vivid picture of this person's abilities...
> 
> Now, my Italian is even worse than my English, but good enough to get embarrassed by their conversation. The topic switched to blood types and things you're apparently not allowed to eat with blood type A. I was so surprised, that I chimed in and asked, in Italian, which experts came up with this advice. Everybody got very quiet. Me too, realizing they knew I had understood the prior discussion. So they answered politely in Italian. Fortunately I was done soon, left a hefty tip and left with very red cheeks.
> That night I got a lot of compliments for my hair, which looked gorgeous. Even strangers in the street commented on it. This would never happen in Germany. Neither would the experience at the hair dresser.


That is very weird, and probably wouldn't happen in most salons, even in New York.  Lucky you to have such an experience!  Yikes!  At least you were happy with your hair.  What I am more interested in is your ability to speak English and Italian.  That is very impressive!  How many languages do you speak?


----------



## beluga

apl.79 said:


> Great bag!  I've been enjoying all of your hilarious posts and colorful outfits.  Keep them coming!  Also, my husband and I made excellent use of a rainy day and cleared out his closet and drawers yesterday.  He has always been so resistant to purging, but he was motivated so I took a hint from you and we drank a couple of beers (we're not fans of Merlot) while we did it. It definitely helped!



Glad to be of assistance!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> That is very weird, and probably wouldn't happen in most salons, even in New York.  Lucky you to have such an experience!  Yikes!  At least you were happy with your hair.  What I am more interested in is your ability to speak English and Italian.  That is very impressive!  How many languages do you speak?



Well it definitely wouldn't happen here at home. 

Thanks for your compliment, but it's not such big deal. German kids learn English at school, so you'll hardly find anyone who doesn't at least have a basic knowledge. I took advanced lessons, read a lot of English books and of course, are married to an American, that's probably why my English might be a bit better than average. 
I also had French and Latin at school. My French is pretty good still, Latin obviously is never spoken, but I'm good enough to impress my oldest, who also has it and hates it! I took Italian lessons after graduating, went there a lot, it's only a few hours away, and just love the language and the country. It's not that difficult to manage a basic level, especially with years of learning Latin, so really, no big deal. German is far more difficult to learn, or so I'm told. So I'm glad it's my mother tongue. Enough boasting. I'm absolutely terrible in anything maths and physics related! So bad that my 10 year old boy would never ask me about his homework.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> You should be happy with this scarf Marylin; it's beautiful! I also think that it is not so much nationality, but personal preference. Some like items with more obvious branding, others just buy things that they like, whether it has obvious branding or not.
> 
> I may have the unicorn DH. He sets the bar fairly high for minimalism. I would describe him as a "minimalist hipster"! Fortunately he has great hats that I can borrow. [emoji145]



 that's funny! So your husband can keep a neat closet all by himself? Lucky you! What kind of hats? Can we see pics?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> that's funny! So your husband can keep a neat closet all by himself? Lucky you! What kind of hats? Can we see pics?




Ahh, fortunately I already put a couple of his hats in my Stylebook closet. [emoji6] Reminds me, there is one more to take a pic of. 


Since they are his hats, I thought it only fair to make him his own watermark. He will be surprised to learn that he participated in  tPF today!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, fortunately I already put a couple of his hats in my Stylebook closet. [emoji6] Reminds me, there is one more to take a pic of.
> View attachment 3015721
> 
> Since they are his hats, I thought it only fair to make him his own watermark. He will be surprised to learn that he participated in  tPF today!



Wow, they are great! You have one stylish husband,Mimmy, congratulations! He should be part of this thread, like a role model. I'm sure, we'd learn a lot... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, fortunately I already put a couple of his hats in my Stylebook closet. [emoji6] Reminds me, there is one more to take a pic of.
> View attachment 3015721
> 
> Since they are his hats, I thought it only fair to make him his own watermark. He will be surprised to learn that he participated in  tPF today!



Dapper would be the most appropriate word. You're lucky.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Well it definitely wouldn't happen here at home.
> 
> Thanks for your compliment, but it's not such big deal. German kids learn English at school, so you'll hardly find anyone who doesn't at least have a basic knowledge. I took advanced lessons, read a lot of English books and of course, are married to an American, that's probably why my English might be a bit better than average.
> I also had French and Latin at school. My French is pretty good still, Latin obviously is never spoken, but I'm good enough to impress my oldest, who also has it and hates it! I took Italian lessons after graduating, went there a lot, it's only a few hours away, and just love the language and the country. It's not that difficult to manage a basic level, especially with years of learning Latin, so really, no big deal. German is far more difficult to learn, or so I'm told. So I'm glad it's my mother tongue. Enough boasting. I'm absolutely terrible in anything maths and physics related! So bad that my 10 year old boy would never ask me about his homework.


I took German in school, but I have had few opportunities to practice and have forgotten most of it.  It is really sad since that is what my grandparents spoke at home.  I think they didn't really want us to know what they were talking about, so there wasn't a lot of encouragement.  And despite your modesty regarding your language skills, I am still very impressed!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Wow, they are great! You have one stylish husband,Mimmy, congratulations! He should be part of this thread, like a role model. I'm sure, we'd learn a lot... Thanks for sharing!







beluga said:


> Dapper would be the most appropriate word. You're lucky.




Thanks, Marylin and beluga! He is usually busy with work and his favorite hobby; making his cars faster and faster! [emoji594][emoji100]He will be tickled/puzzled[emoji780]that he was mentioned in this thread!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I took German in school, but I have had few opportunities to practice and have forgotten most of it.  It is really sad since that is what my grandparents spoke at home.  I think they didn't really want us to know what they were talking about, so there wasn't a lot of encouragement.  And despite your modesty regarding your language skills, I am still very impressed!



Oh, so you have German ancestors, that's great! I agree, that it's sad when parents or grandparents don't make sure to keep their mother tongue alive within the family. It's so easy for children to learn and so difficult for adults. But it does need some work. Even though my boys grow up bilingual, their English is not always perfect, I guess it's also about talent. There's a boy in our neighborhood whose parents are American and Czech and since he's growing up in Germany he's fluent in three languages! His mom takes him to a Czech school every Saturday, for him to learn how to read and write, so it is a bit of an effort,but can you imagine the advantages! 
English still is the most important language to know, though, and if you have a basic understanding of German still, you can at least pronounce all the great German designers, right? Like Boss, Strenesse, Bogner, Steffen Schraut, etc...


----------



## Marylin

Hello to the first day of summer! It was a beautiful day yesterday and there are more to come! So I pulled out my newest summer dress, which I basically just bought for those days at home when you just run around doing errands and laundry and running to the store. it's very comfortable and easy to wash. The brand is called King Louie.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Hello to the first day of summer! It was a beautiful day yesterday and there are more to come! So I pulled out my newest summer dress, which I basically just bought for those days at home when you just run around doing errands and laundry and running to the store. it's very comfortable and easy to wash. The brand is called King Louie.




Great casual dress Marylin! I like the idea of a comfortable, washable dress for running around and doing errands. 

I would like to ask a question, since this is a shopping from our closet thread. I have declared my ban officially over. [emoji322] It was a good exercise in self restraint. I also like the idea of a wish list and "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart). I would like to have a monthly or annual budget though; does anyone do this? If so, how did you arrive at a number/dollar amount? Did you think of what you usually spend, take a percentage of annual income ...? Maybe I am overthinking this; I am just wondering.


----------



## Marylin

Thank you,  Mimmy, for getting us back on track. I'm probably the worst person to answer, since I haven't even set a budget, nor was I any good at shopping from my closet, considering all the things I've already bought this year. (7! Pairs of shoes, 3 dresses, one coat, one cardigan, one jacket, one pair of leggings, one skirt and 2 tops. - and let's not forget the WOC and the GST...) I still just get what I want, while trying to take into account whether it fits into my wardrobe, physically and combination wise. Whether it's of good quality and if I can get a lot of wear out of it. At least I've come to a point, that I don't regret any of my purchases. I do have a budget, which is basically the allowance I get after deducting costs for living, savings, insurance, house payments and all that. So far I always have a bit left at the end of the month, so I didn't have to show too much restraint. Unfortunately. It also doesn't help that we increased our allowance by 20% last month due to pay raises, so I don't really have that much reason to be better, but I do have a bad conscience. :shame:


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hello to the first day of summer! It was a beautiful day yesterday and there are more to come! So I pulled out my newest summer dress, which I basically just bought for those days at home when you just run around doing errands and laundry and running to the store. it's very comfortable and easy to wash. The brand is called King Louie.



Beautiful!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thank you,  Mimmy, for getting us back on track. I'm probably the worst person to answer, since I haven't even set a budget, nor was I any good at shopping from my closet, considering all the things I've already bought this year. (7! Pairs of shoes, 3 dresses, one coat, one cardigan, one jacket, one pair of leggings, one skirt and 2 tops. - and let's not forget the WOC and the GST...) I still just get what I want, while trying to take into account whether it fits into my wardrobe, physically and combination wise. Whether it's of good quality and if I can get a lot of wear out of it. At least I've come to a point, that I don't regret any of my purchases. I do have a budget, which is basically the allowance I get after deducting costs for living, savings, insurance, house payments and all that. So far I always have a bit left at the end of the month, so I didn't have to show too much restraint. Unfortunately. It also doesn't help that we increased our allowance by 20% last month due to pay raises, so I don't really have that much reason to be better, but I do have a bad conscience. :shame:



Hahaha. I think you can throw away those old D.C intern ties that belong to your husband and make room for more dresses!


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> Great casual dress Marylin! I like the idea of a comfortable, washable dress for running around and doing errands.
> 
> I would like to ask a question, since this is a shopping from our closet thread. I have declared my ban officially over. [emoji322] It was a good exercise in self restraint. I also like the idea of a wish list and "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart). I would like to have a monthly or annual budget though; does anyone do this? If so, how did you arrive at a number/dollar amount? Did you think of what you usually spend, take a percentage of annual income ...? Maybe I am overthinking this; I am just wondering.



No budget here. I went 4 years without buying a new handbag then BAM! Within 1 month I bought 4 LVs and a Chanel flap. I buy whatever speaks to me, but it has to have a purpose and be of good quality. We're in the process of moving (new job, new house, super-duper-happy-cited!!!) so I won't be buying anything $$$ anytime soon. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Sass

Marilyn & ladies

Hi to you all 

Marilyn your buys from NYC are marvellous I am very impressed with them all and your husbands ability to help with picking shoes! I also really liked the anthropology top 

Is the weather warming up for you finally? Can't wait to see your summer outfits!


----------



## Sass

On a personal note I have tried very hard to show restraint and not buys stuff due to the fact I'm moving OS shortly, however I was struggling with winter shoes so I have given in & purchased these boots.

I also brought a darker chambray collared shirt, I had one which I wore to death and it went almost white. I had been looking for a replacement but a darker version. I brought mine to be more fitted than the model though ...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Hello to the first day of summer! It was a beautiful day yesterday and there are more to come! So I pulled out my newest summer dress, which I basically just bought for those days at home when you just run around doing errands and laundry and running to the store. it's very comfortable and easy to wash. The brand is called King Louie.


This dress is so pretty!!



Mimmy said:


> Great casual dress Marylin! I like the idea of a comfortable, washable dress for running around and doing errands.
> 
> I would like to ask a question, since this is a shopping from our closet thread. I have declared my ban officially over. [emoji322] It was a good exercise in self restraint. I also like the idea of a wish list and "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart). I would like to have a monthly or annual budget though; does anyone do this? If so, how did you arrive at a number/dollar amount? Did you think of what you usually spend, take a percentage of annual income ...? Maybe I am overthinking this; I am just wondering.


 this is the first year I put myself on a budget. Last year was the first time I tracked all my purchases. I just took a lok at what I bought last year and what I spent was very reasonable, so I'm using that as a budget and just for benchmarking myself, split it into quarters. So far, I'm slightly under budget but the quarterly thing really helped me to make sure not to go over or keep me aware so I can adjust. June is a no purchase month for me or else I'll be over my quarterly benchmark. I could just adjust but end of the year is usually when I seem to do the most shopping, I don't count investment pieces into my budgets, such as coats.


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks Marylin and beluga for taking the time to respond. I hope it did not sound like I  was trying to be a buzzkill! I enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful purchases. 

Congrats beluga on the move and new house!

I think I am going to relax about my spending. I always pay my expenses first, contribute to savjngs and 401K. I use my credit cards to get points and for convenience, but never carry a balance, no interest paid. I have a few charities that I like to contribute to. 

I do only want to buy things I want, really like and look great on me; so maybe I will just leave it at that! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> This dress is so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first year I put myself on a budget. Last year was the first time I tracked all my purchases. I just took a lok at what I bought last year and what I spent was very reasonable, so I'm using that as a budget and just for benchmarking myself, split it into quarters. So far, I'm slightly under budget but the quarterly thing really helped me to make sure not to go over or keep me aware so I can adjust. June is a no purchase month for me or else I'll be over my quarterly benchmark. I could just adjust but end of the year is usually when I seem to do the most shopping, I don't count investment pieces into my budgets, such as coats.




This sounds like something I would like to look at. I am going to start tracking my spending. This way I can determine if it's an amount I feel comfortable with, or if I need to adjust it.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marilyn & ladies
> 
> Hi to you all
> 
> Marilyn your buys from NYC are marvellous I am very impressed with them all and your husbands ability to help with picking shoes! I also really liked the anthropology top
> 
> Is the weather warming up for you finally? Can't wait to see your summer outfits!



Hi Sass, good to hear from you again! How is the move going? You must be extremely busy. It's finally summer,  we're trying to get as much out of it, as we can, who knows,how long it will last! Second day, second dress. It's not even an outfit, just a dress and shoes, really. I should do a lot more with accessories, I just couldn't be bothered today. So this is all I have to offer.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> On a personal note I have tried very hard to show restraint and not buys stuff due to the fact I'm moving OS shortly, however I was struggling with winter shoes so I have given in & purchased these boots.
> 
> I also brought a darker chambray collared shirt, I had one which I wore to death and it went almost white. I had been looking for a replacement but a darker version. I brought mine to be more fitted than the model though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017153
> View attachment 3017154



I wouldn't be too concerned, Sass, if you need shoes, you need shoes and it's not like you bought completely unreasonable high heeled suede light blue Overknees for winter (even though it sounds appealing, now, that I come to think of it) I have two pairs of navy boots that get worn constantly during winter, so I can totally relate. And I LOVE the shirt! It is so classy and easy and still special! Mine is so boring, I never put it on, I really want one like yours now. Oh, the things this thread does to me.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Hahaha. I think you can throw away those old D.C intern ties that belong to your husband and make room for more dresses!



 great idea! Just try to explain this to him! I have 5 sections of our wardrobe, he has 3. He only needs one imo, but I have to let him believe there's at least a little bit of justice. Mind you, I've taken over the downstairs wardrobe with my coats and jackets and hats and boots. So another 3 sections there. Better not remind him about it.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> No budget here. I went 4 years without buying a new handbag then BAM! Within 1 month I bought 4 LVs and a Chanel flap. I buy whatever speaks to me, but it has to have a purpose and be of good quality. We're in the process of moving (new job, new house, super-duper-happy-cited!!!) so I won't be buying anything $$$ anytime soon. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;



Wow,4 years?? No bags? Did you do like an arctic expedition  or spent 4 years on a house boat with no TV and internet? How did you manage to not buy any bags? How exciting to move into a new house, though! We certainly will have to see your closet or dressing room or dressing rooms...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This dress is so pretty!!
> 
> this is the first year I put myself on a budget. Last year was the first time I tracked all my purchases. I just took a lok at what I bought last year and what I spent was very reasonable, so I'm using that as a budget and just for benchmarking myself, split it into quarters. So far, I'm slightly under budget but the quarterly thing really helped me to make sure not to go over or keep me aware so I can adjust. June is a no purchase month for me or else I'll be over my quarterly benchmark. I could just adjust but end of the year is usually when I seem to do the most shopping, I don't count investment pieces into my budgets, such as coats.



I also like this idea a lot. If nothing else it leads to a more conscious approach towards shopping. Also, it's always good to know, where the money went.  I'm too lazy though to figure out, how much I spent last year, but since I've been keeping track since January, I could do this year, even just the first 6 months,  but with 2 Chanel purchases, the budget might be a bit too high...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks Marylin and beluga for taking the time to respond. I hope it did not sound like I  was trying to be a buzzkill! I enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful purchases.
> 
> Congrats beluga on the move and new house!
> 
> I think I am going to relax about my spending. I always pay my expenses first, contribute to savjngs and 401K. I use my credit cards to get points and for convenience, but never carry a balance, no interest paid. I have a few charities that I like to contribute to.
> 
> I do only want to buy things I want, really like and look great on me; so maybe I will just leave it at that! [emoji3]



You're so not a buzzkill!  I'm so glad you're participating with your smart posts, your fun personality and interesting approaches! I'm impressed by your discipline, I've said that before, and that you even save money for charity. You're a shopping saint! Also, I wouldn't worry too much. A lot of the clothes you post on your thread you've had for years, you said, so you do shop out off your closet. Everything I see there is pretty and well made and still fun and young, so you do well. It's good though to remind us to stay thoughtful and smart about what we get and why we want it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> On a personal note I have tried very hard to show restraint and not buys stuff due to the fact I'm moving OS shortly, however I was struggling with winter shoes so I have given in & purchased these boots.
> 
> I also brought a darker chambray collared shirt, I had one which I wore to death and it went almost white. I had been looking for a replacement but a darker version. I brought mine to be more fitted than the model though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017153
> View attachment 3017154


these are great additions, and from my own experience, are definitely staples! I really really like your boots!



Mimmy said:


> Thanks Marylin and beluga for taking the time to respond. I hope it did not sound like I  was trying to be a buzzkill! I enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful purchases.
> 
> Congrats beluga on the move and new house!
> 
> I think I am going to relax about my spending. I always pay my expenses first, contribute to savjngs and 401K. I use my credit cards to get points and for convenience, but never carry a balance, no interest paid. I have a few charities that I like to contribute to.
> 
> I do only want to buy things I want, really like and look great on me; so maybe I will just leave it at that! [emoji3]


I think that is a great idea. I used to be realyl hard on myself for spending on clothes and bags, but I'm really responsible about my money in general, so I have come to terms with it. 



Mimmy said:


> This sounds like something I would like to look at. I am going to start tracking my spending. This way I can determine if it's an amount I feel comfortable with, or if I need to adjust it.


I started tracking my purchases as a means to see my spending habits and whether what I buy gets a lot of use. Coincidentally, with dh switching careers this year and my industry market being a bit slow, it actually helped that I was able to put myself on a budget this year =) I do agree with your above comment though - I feel if I keep myself in check and take care of my responsibilities, then I deserve to enjoy myself =)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I also like this idea a lot. If nothing else it leads to a more conscious approach towards shopping. Also, it's always good to know, where the money went.  I'm too lazy though to figure out, how much I spent last year, but since I've been keeping track since January, I could do this year, even just the first 6 months,  but with 2 Chanel purchases, the budget might be a bit too high...



I didn't count my Burberry coat =) if that helps haha. I don't take into consideration anything I'm replacing with a major purchase. I consider that as a  long-time purchase. If there is a bag that happens to be on sale that I buy out of impulse, I count it, but if it's an investment bag, I don't haha.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Wow,4 years?? No bags? Did you do like an arctic expedition  or spent 4 years on a house boat with no TV and internet? How did you manage to not buy any bags? How exciting to move into a new house, though! We certainly will have to see your closet or dressing room or dressing rooms...



Close! I tried starting an albino alpaca farm &#128540; high up in the Andes. Those alpacas can spit like camels, keep all vachetta away!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Wow,4 years?? No bags? Did you do like an arctic expedition  or spent 4 years on a house boat with no TV and internet? How did you manage to not buy any bags? How exciting to move into a new house, though! We certainly will have to see your closet or dressing room or dressing rooms...



Close! I tried starting an albino alpaca farm &#128540; high up in the Andes. Those alpacas can spit like camels, keep all vachetta away!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned, Sass, if you need shoes, you need shoes and it's not like you bought completely unreasonable high heeled suede light blue Overknees for winter (even though it sounds appealing, now, that I come to think of it) I have two pairs of navy boots that get worn constantly during winter, so I can totally relate. And I LOVE the shirt! It is so classy and easy and still special! Mine is so boring, I never put it on, I really want one like yours now. Oh, the things this thread does to me.




Hahah thank you Marilyn it's not as much $$ any more. But simply room in fitting it all in 2 suitcases. My mum has told me I can keep a few formal/cocktail dresses but that is it [emoji24] so everything will have to be purged or I will ask my sister very nicely re: storage of some stilettos I can't let go of. 

Navy boots sound so lovely I think they would work fabulously with your wardrobe and colours. 

I am glad you like the shirt  I happy with both those purchases I wore them this past weekend to the city with the boots, those faded black ripped at the knee denim jeans (I posted about months ago), a black leather jacket and mustard coloured scarf.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Hi Sass, good to hear from you again! How is the move going? You must be extremely busy. It's finally summer,  we're trying to get as much out of it, as we can, who knows,how long it will last! Second day, second dress. It's not even an outfit, just a dress and shoes, really. I should do a lot more with accessories, I just couldn't be bothered today. So this is all I have to offer.




Ooohh I like that dress it looks comfy key stylish and cool if it is starting to warm up! Hopefully you will have a nice summer.

Yes I am a busy bee about 9 weeks til I go wow... 

On that note I will likely be near your end of the world with my cousin and her German partner for Christmas. Do you mind me asking which part you live in?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Close! I tried starting an albino alpaca farm &#128540; high up in the Andes. Those alpacas can spit like camels, keep all vachetta away!



You are hilarious, beluga!  I'm sure they'd react to your dresses in some interesting ways....


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Hahah thank you Marilyn it's not as much $$ any more. But simply room in fitting it all in 2 suitcases. My mum has told me I can keep a few formal/cocktail dresses but that is it [emoji24] so everything will have to be purged or I will ask my sister very nicely re: storage of some stilettos I can't let go of.
> 
> Navy boots sound so lovely I think they would work fabulously with your wardrobe and colours.
> 
> I am glad you like the shirt  I happy with both those purchases I wore them this past weekend to the city with the boots, those faded black ripped at the knee denim jeans (I posted about months ago), a black leather jacket and mustard coloured scarf.



2 suitcases???? Does that include shoes? I couldn't even fit my favorite shoes in 2 suitcases, let alone anything else.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Ooohh I like that dress it looks comfy key stylish and cool if it is starting to warm up! Hopefully you will have a nice summer.
> 
> Yes I am a busy bee about 9 weeks til I go wow...
> 
> On that note I will likely be near your end of the world with my cousin and her German partner for Christmas. Do you mind me asking which part you live in?



I'm close to Munich, that's no secret. Munich at Christmas time is beautiful! Where will you be?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't count my Burberry coat =) if that helps haha. I don't take into consideration anything I'm replacing with a major purchase. I consider that as a  long-time purchase. If there is a bag that happens to be on sale that I buy out of impulse, I count it, but if it's an investment bag, I don't haha.



Ok, so I don't count my coats. I don't count the shoes that I had to get to replace the broken ones, I don't count the Chanels. Boy, I hardly spent any money at all! 
I love your approach!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ok, so I don't count my coats. I don't count the shoes that I had to get to replace the broken ones, I don't count the Chanels. Boy, I hardly spent any money at all!
> I love your approach!



 There ya go!


----------



## Marylin

Yesterday's outfit: you've seen this dress before, it's one of my fall back summer dresses, that I bought over 10 years ago. It still is immaculate and nice, but as I've said before, I'm sooo bored with it... Also it's becomeing a bit loose (yeah!). Shoes are OLD, about 15 years. I've noticed, I don't have a blue bag... Well, let's not even get started...
It's so hot here now   that I don't even want to wear my rings, so I'm not too fond of accessorizing much,but I do realize, this look is not very exciting.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh, so you have German ancestors, that's great! I agree, that it's sad when parents or grandparents don't make sure to keep their mother tongue alive within the family. It's so easy for children to learn and so difficult for adults. But it does need some work. Even though my boys grow up bilingual, their English is not always perfect, I guess it's also about talent. There's a boy in our neighborhood whose parents are American and Czech and since he's growing up in Germany he's fluent in three languages! His mom takes him to a Czech school every Saturday, for him to learn how to read and write, so it is a bit of an effort,but can you imagine the advantages!
> English still is the most important language to know, though, and if you have a basic understanding of German still, you can at least pronounce all the great German designers, right? Like Boss, Strenesse, Bogner, Steffen Schraut, etc...


Yes, I have very basic knowledge of the German language and can probably pronounce most words (even if I don't know what they mean).  The German language seems much more orderly than English when it comes to spelling patterns, so that helps my toddler level skills as well.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Yesterday's outfit: you've seen this dress before, it's one of my fall back summer dresses, that I bought over 10 years ago. It still is immaculate and nice, but as I've said before, I'm sooo bored with it... Also it's becomeing a bit loose (yeah!). Shoes are OLD, about 15 years. I've noticed, I don't have a blue bag... Well, let's not even get started...
> It's so hot here now   that I don't even want to wear my rings, so I'm not too fond of accessorizing much,but I do realize, this look is not very exciting.


Remember when we were complaining about the never ending winter?  It seems like a distant memory now that we have moved on to heat.   I've really liked the dresses you have been sharing, especially the striped one and the navy print.  How long do you hold onto something you are bored with before you get rid of it?  I have a few things I am bored with and I am getting close to tossing onto the donation pile, but keep talking myself out of it for one reason or another.


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't count my Burberry coat =) if that helps haha. I don't take into consideration anything I'm replacing with a major purchase. I consider that as a  long-time purchase. If there is a bag that happens to be on sale that I buy out of impulse, I count it, but if it's an investment bag, I don't haha.


This sounds like girl math at its finest!  I have tried to explain girl math and its many principles to my husband but he never gets it.


----------



## beluga

Girl math:
Balance of closet: items in - items out = 0
                                           - items out = - (creation of black hole in closet, highly unstable for universe, DANGEROUS!!!
                           + Burberry                 = - (since Burberry is investmest piece, it does not count, black hole still remains
                           + impulse buy           = 0 equilibrium restored
Also equal to the equation above:
                           + Burberry + impulse = 0

We're all saved. Phew...not as hard as chinese math, but close.


----------



## apl.79

beluga said:


> Girl math:
> Balance of closet: items in - items out = 0
> - items out = - (creation of black hole in closet, highly unstable for universe, DANGEROUS!!!
> + Burberry                 = - (since Burberry is investmest piece, it does not count, black hole still remains
> + impulse buy           = 0 equilibrium restored
> Also equal to the equation above:
> + Burberry + impulse = 0
> 
> We're all saved. Phew...not as hard as chinese math, but close.


Beluga, you have just confirmed my suspicions.  You are a genius!  Maybe your equations will be the learning tool that allows all TPF husbands  to finally understand girl math.  Well done!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Yes, I have very basic knowledge of the German language and can probably pronounce most words (even if I don't know what they mean).  The German language seems much more orderly than English when it comes to spelling patterns, so that helps my toddler level skills as well.



German is a great language and even though it sounds so harsh and people like to make fun of it, it can also be very subtle. It's such an intelligent language I think, like Greek maybe, so structured and logical. What I like about English though, is that's there's a word for everything, it's easy and straight and somehow more polite than Geman - just like its people....  So cool that you can pronounce the words! Many people find that so difficult! Smart girl! :okay:


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Remember when we were complaining about the never ending winter?  It seems like a distant memory now that we have moved on to heat.   I've really liked the dresses you have been sharing, especially the striped one and the navy print.  How long do you hold onto something you are bored with before you get rid of it?  I have a few things I am bored with and I am getting close to tossing onto the donation pile, but keep talking myself out of it for one reason or another.



It's 30° C today, which is wonderful if you're under a tree in the shade, which I was!&#128526;it's a catholic holiday today and my oldest's birthday, so we went to the pool, ate a lot of cake - here goes the looseness of the dresses... And are doing nothing! So summer is great!! I'm wearing the striped navy dress again, my guess is, it will get a lot of outings this year. 
When do I toss my clothes? Not early enough, I'm afraid. The summer dresses don't get out that often, we usually only get a handful of really hot days like today, so I don't buy that many. Two maybe each summer, max. I have about 8 hot day dresses, so I can't be to generous with tossing or giving away,but half of them are more than 5 years old. But they fit and they're pretty.  I'm just following the rule,  that if you haven't worn it in 2 years, toss it. But I keep wearing them at least once or twice each summer, more often, if we go on a summer holiday, so... (Am I turning into my mother who sometimes surprises us by wearing something she bought decades ago. - she's 86! - today she's wearing a Dirndl, that she bought 40!!!! years ago!)


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Girl math:
> Balance of closet: items in - items out = 0
> - items out = - (creation of black hole in closet, highly unstable for universe, DANGEROUS!!!
> + Burberry                 = - (since Burberry is investmest piece, it does not count, black hole still remains
> + impulse buy           = 0 equilibrium restored
> Also equal to the equation above:
> + Burberry + impulse = 0
> 
> We're all saved. Phew...not as hard as chinese math, but close.



Beluga, what would we do without you? What have we done without you? Could you somehow add another WOC to the equation, because I think I really need one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Girl math:
> Balance of closet: items in - items out = 0
> - items out = - (creation of black hole in closet, highly unstable for universe, DANGEROUS!!!
> + Burberry                 = - (since Burberry is investmest piece, it does not count, black hole still remains
> + impulse buy           = 0 equilibrium restored
> Also equal to the equation above:
> + Burberry + impulse = 0
> 
> We're all saved. Phew...not as hard as chinese math, but close.



LOL hilarious lol


----------



## Mimmy

beluga, your posts are so funny and creative!

So it was with a sense of curiosity and trepidation that I decided to tally up my spending on clothing and accessories for the past 4 months. I am pleasantly surprised that it is a figure I can easily live with. 

During my shopping ban I definitely found some things that "I couldn't live without"! Actually I guess I could live without them, but I decided to buy them anyway. [emoji3]

They are all online purchases; more about them when they arrive, and if they are keepers!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> beluga, your posts are so funny and creative!
> 
> So it was with a sense of curiosity and trepidation that I decided to tally up my spending on clothing and accessories for the past 4 months. I am pleasantly surprised that it is a figure I can easily live with.
> 
> During my shopping ban I definitely found some things that "I couldn't live without"! Actually I guess I could live without them, but I decided to buy them anyway. [emoji3]
> 
> They are all online purchases; more about them when they arrive, and if they are keepers!



Well, then. I did it, too. I added up  everything I  bought in 2015. You made me do it, Mimmy!&#128242; I figured, if you didn't have a nervous breakdown, I might not either. At least there'll be someone to get me through, right.  So, the result is.... Ok. If I don't count the Chanels I'm pretty good, well under my allowance, which I still don't call a budget yet. If I followed eggtart's logic, I'm completely fine, if I followed beluga's math, I'd need to go shopping presto! 
What I learned: most of the shoes I got, are basics and quite inexpensive (all my Nine Wests). I don't need more heels! Another pair of flats though for traveling. I have a number now that I'll try to make my limit for a few months. Since it's early in the month, I might have a chance! 

I'll try to content myself with the things YOU bought, so I'm anxiously waiting for your pics, Mimmy!


----------



## Marylin

Hottest day of the year so far! 33°C! I've been trying to add some accessories to my summer outfits, I might have gone a bit too far, so I took out the earrings early afternoon,  but this is how my day started. Just running errands, I still have off today. (You've seen the dress and the bag before, the blue thing is a headband from anthropology, which is great to keep my bangs off of my sweaty forehead. )


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Well, then. I did it, too. I added up  everything I  bought in 2015. You made me do it, Mimmy!&#128242; I figured, if you didn't have a nervous breakdown, I might not either. At least there'll be someone to get me through, right.  So, the result is.... Ok. If I don't count the Chanels I'm pretty good, well under my allowance, which I still don't call a budget yet. If I followed eggtart's logic, I'm completely fine, if I followed beluga's math, I'd need to go shopping presto!
> What I learned: most of the shoes I got, are basics and quite inexpensive (all my Nine Wests). I don't need more heels! Another pair of flats though for traveling. I have a number now that I'll try to make my limit for a few months. Since it's early in the month, I might have a chance!
> 
> I'll try to content myself with the things YOU bought, so I'm anxiously waiting for your pics, Mimmy!



Haha thanks yalls. I do have a minor in math and multiple advanced degrees. I'm going to conjure up some creative rationale for WOCs and shoes.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hottest day of the year so far! 33°C! I've been trying to add some accessories to my summer outfits, I might have gone a bit too far, so I took out the earrings early afternoon,  but this is how my day started. Just running errands, I still have off today. (You've seen the dress and the bag before, the blue thing is a headband from anthropology, which is great to keep my bangs off of my sweaty forehead. )



Love the colorful dresses! Perfect for summer.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Love the colorful dresses! Perfect for summer.



Thanks, beluga. I'm in no way as prepared as you are! You'll have seen all of my few dresses in a couple of days... IF the weather stays like this. Otherwise I'll go back to my black pants.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Haha thanks yalls. I do have a minor in math and multiple advanced degrees. I'm going to conjure up some creative rationale for WOCs and shoes.



Counting on you....


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Haha thanks yalls. I do have a minor in math and multiple advanced degrees. I'm going to conjure up some creative rationale for WOCs and shoes.



Counting on you....


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Well, then. I did it, too. I added up  everything I  bought in 2015. You made me do it, Mimmy![emoji390] I figured, if you didn't have a nervous breakdown, I might not either. At least there'll be someone to get me through, right.  So, the result is.... Ok. If I don't count the Chanels I'm pretty good, well under my allowance, which I still don't call a budget yet. If I followed eggtart's logic, I'm completely fine, if I followed beluga's math, I'd need to go shopping presto!
> 
> What I learned: most of the shoes I got, are basics and quite inexpensive (all my Nine Wests). I don't need more heels! Another pair of flats though for traveling. I have a number now that I'll try to make my limit for a few months. Since it's early in the month, I might have a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to content myself with the things YOU bought, so I'm anxiously waiting for your pics, Mimmy!



Well, I think we can congratulate ourselves Marylin, since overall we are on track. [emoji252]I have a pair of shoes coming that I thought would work well as travel flats. Many of my flats are ballet type, with not a very good sole for any considerable walking.



beluga said:


> Haha thanks yalls. I do have a minor in math and multiple advanced degrees. I'm going to conjure up some creative rationale for WOCs and shoes.



I need the formula for new shoes desperately, please...

Yes, I am the person on a shoe ban, but I am such a sucker for shoes. I did mention on another thread that I am going to a wedding in April 2016. I know it's in Oregon, but I probably don't know enough about the venue to have purchased these yet. They will go with other things in my closet though, and I love them! Enough said![emoji3]

My new Sigerson Morrison pumps. 


I've shown these in a couple of other threads. I hope this is okay Marylin.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Well, I think we can congratulate ourselves Marylin, since overall we are on track. [emoji252]I have a pair of shoes coming that I thought would work well as travel flats. Many of my flats are ballet type, with not a very good sole for any considerable walking.
> 
> 
> 
> I need the formula for new shoes desperately, please...
> 
> Yes, I am the person on a shoe ban, but I am such a sucker for shoes. I did mention on another thread that I am going to a wedding in April 2016. I know it's in Oregon, but I probably don't know enough about the venue to have purchased these yet. They will go with other things in my closet though, and I love them! Enough said![emoji3]
> 
> My new Sigerson Morrison pumps.
> View attachment 3022032
> 
> I've shown these in a couple of other threads. I hope this is okay Marylin.



These are soooo beautiful! How do you keep finding these fantastic things? (Did you take the picture on the carpet,because they match or was it a happy coincidence?  ) I've done this before. Shopping for an event well in advance and using it as an excuse. I've ended up with at least two completely different outfits and couldn't decide on the day, what to wear.... Maybe I should post a pic of a cardi, a clutch, a fascinator and a pair of shoes never worn for a wedding I shopped too much for. 
Still, your new shoes are great. I can't wait to see how you include them in your wardrobe! 
And please, do keep posting, this shouldn't be an exclusive club and you should show your beautiful things in many threads, so many people can enjoy them!


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks Marylin! Agreed, there is always a risk in shopping too early for an event. Something you like better may come along. I really wanted these shoes though! In the past I have waited until the last minute to shop for an event, and in a rush, ended up with something that I didn't really love. 

The shoes on the carpet were a happy coincidence, I usually take my shoe pics outside, but it was so sunny, the color really looked washed out. I have taken pictures of things on this carpet before, my favorite Oriental rug; this time the shoes just happened to match! [emoji6]


----------



## eggtartapproved

I broke my June ban  dh and I were boredd today so made a trip south to the outlets - bought very little - a bracelet and top from banana republic and my first pair of converse! Started wearing them straight away.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I broke my June ban  dh and I were boredd today so made a trip south to the outlets - bought very little - a bracelet and top from banana republic and my first pair of converse! Started wearing them straight away.



If you wear them straight away, you know you did well! Which color?


----------



## Marylin

Hello Ladies! I didn't think I'd post another new item so soon, but I got lucky today. I got a very generous gift from my lovely sister.&#10084;&#65039; Usually shops are closed on Sundays here in Germany, but today was a fair in our hometown with all the stores open. She took me to a boutique I've never been to. Quite expensive store. I tried on coats and jackets, not intending to buy anything, until I put on this one by Piu&Piu, an Italian designer. It made everybody in the store go WOW! It is so much prettier than in the picture!  I wavered, but stuck to my intention not to get anything. My sister was so disappointed that I wouldn't get it, that SHE BOUGHT IT FOR ME! Can you believe it? And here it is!


----------



## Marylin

Another picture I took from the Piu&Piu website. It shows the pretty material a bit better. It's more of an A-line than in the pic above.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I broke my June ban  dh and I were boredd today so made a trip south to the outlets - bought very little - a bracelet and top from banana republic and my first pair of converse! Started wearing them straight away.



Doesn't sound bad eggtart. Although I don't currently have any, I think Converse are classic. Everyone should have a pair; can't wait to see yours![emoji41]



Marylin said:


> Another picture I took from the Piu&Piu website. It shows the pretty material a bit better. It's more of an A-line than in the pic above.



Lovely, Marylin! What a wonderful sister you have![emoji68]*[emoji173]&#65039;*[emoji68]


----------



## Mimmy

While on my ban I mentioned some Vince skate style flats that caught my eye. Well, now they're mine! I wore them today to IKEA; super comfy. They have a substantial sole, so should be good for walking. Although they are suede, they are waxed suede, so I think that they can get wet. [emoji299]&#65039;


I have one more new item, a dress. I think I will keep you in suspense on it, until I can show the entire outfit I have planned. [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Lovely, Marylin! What a wonderful sister you have![emoji68]*[emoji173]&#65039;*[emoji68]



I so do! Thanks, Mimmy.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> While on my ban I mentioned some Vince skate style flats that caught my eye. Well, now they're mine! I wore them today to IKEA; super comfy. They have a substantial sole, so should be good for walking. Although they are suede, they are waxed suede, so I think that they can get wet. [emoji299]&#65039;
> View attachment 3023711
> 
> I have one more new item, a dress. I think I will keep you in suspense on it, until I can show the entire outfit I have planned. [emoji6]



Can't wait!! &#9203;


----------



## Marylin

Oh, and the shoes are great! Smart buy, Mimmy!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> If you wear them straight away, you know you did well! Which color?


 got a beige pair and it's described as a vintage feel so it already looks dirty lol.. i don't know if that's good or not... i'm wearing them again so you'll be able to see them in my outfit posts... i thnk i should have purchased a white one but i dont' like to tye and untye my sneakers a lot..with these ones, they're just like flats and even have the elastic backing like the tory burch flats. i guess they're not the typical converse haha



Marylin said:


> Hello Ladies! I didn't think I'd post another new item so soon, but I got lucky today. I got a very generous gift from my lovely sister.&#10084;&#65039; Usually shops are closed on Sundays here in Germany, but today was a fair in our hometown with all the stores open. She took me to a boutique I've never been to. Quite expensive store. I tried on coats and jackets, not intending to buy anything, until I put on this one by Piu&Piu, an Italian designer. It made everybody in the store go WOW! It is so much prettier than in the picture!  I wavered, but stuck to my intention not to get anything. My sister was so disappointed that I wouldn't get it, that SHE BOUGHT IT FOR ME! Can you believe it? And here it is!


this is absoultely beautfiul... congrats!!! i'm so happy ur sister bought it got it for u lol



Mimmy said:


> While on my ban I mentioned some Vince skate style flats that caught my eye. Well, now they're mine! I wore them today to IKEA; super comfy. They have a substantial sole, so should be good for walking. Although they are suede, they are waxed suede, so I think that they can get wet. [emoji299]&#65039;
> View attachment 3023711
> 
> I have one more new item, a dress. I think I will keep you in suspense on it, until I can show the entire outfit I have planned. [emoji6]


these are awesome! and i can't wiat to see its outfit debut!


----------



## eggtartapproved

here's a pic of my new Converse - they look old but they're supposed to have that vintage feel


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> here's a pic of my new Converse - they look old but they're supposed to have that vintage feel



They are perfect! They don't look old, they look well worn, by a very stylish and laid back person! It's like you had them for years and you will! Funny, I was looking at "old looking" sneakers yesterday as well. They didn't come in my size, but I also liked this look. I need something more substantial though, that will also hold up in the rain, otherwise your new converse would have been just my thing!


----------



## Marylin

Back on track: since I'm still delusional enough to think I'm mostly shopping out of my own wardrobe and not just shopping to add even more things to it, I wore this yesterday to go shopping with my wonderful, fantastic sister: (the ballerina flats I bought over a year ago and never really wore,so I'm glad they are getting some air - and I managed another outing for my GST! The necklace is pretty old. My husband bought this when we were in Rome for our first anniversary.&#128152;


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hello Ladies! I didn't think I'd post another new item so soon, but I got lucky today. I got a very generous gift from my lovely sister.&#10084;&#65039; Usually shops are closed on Sundays here in Germany, but today was a fair in our hometown with all the stores open. She took me to a boutique I've never been to. Quite expensive store. I tried on coats and jackets, not intending to buy anything, until I put on this one by Piu&Piu, an Italian designer. It made everybody in the store go WOW! It is so much prettier than in the picture!  I wavered, but stuck to my intention not to get anything. My sister was so disappointed that I wouldn't get it, that SHE BOUGHT IT FOR ME! Can you believe it? And here it is!



Does your sister need/want another sister?


----------



## beluga

I have 3 sisters. The only thing they gave me is head lice.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

beluga said:


> I have 3 sisters. The only thing they gave me is head lice.


:lolots: ur too funny


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I have 3 sisters. The only thing they gave me is head lice.



:lolots: What did you do to return the favor?


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> :lolots: What did you do to return the favor?



I convinced one sister she was adopted. I got into big trouble for that one.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I convinced one sister she was adopted. I got into big trouble for that one.



Mine told me I got mixed up in the hospital when I was born and that I don't belong to the family. I believed her. I was 5. Never gave her head lice though.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> They are perfect! They don't look old, they look well worn, by a very stylish and laid back person! It's like you had them for years and you will! Funny, I was looking at "old looking" sneakers yesterday as well. They didn't come in my size, but I also liked this look. I need something more substantial though, that will also hold up in the rain, otherwise your new converse would have been just my thing!


Thanks! Ya, the rain thing is a pain in the butt for me too. It's always raining where  I'm at. 




Marylin said:


> Back on track: since I'm still delusional enough to think I'm mostly shopping out of my own wardrobe and not just shopping to add even more things to it, I wore this yesterday to go shopping with my wonderful, fantastic sister: (the ballerina flats I bought over a year ago and never really wore,so I'm glad they are getting some air - and I managed another outing for my GST! The necklace is pretty old. My husband bought this when we were in Rome for our first anniversary.&#128152;


I like this. The top looks very comfy!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you! Did you wear your converse today?


----------



## Marylin

Ha! I managed to wear the second of the 6 pairs of shoes I bought in New York! Wore this with a black ruffled top by Max Mara which is so old, I couldn't find a picture on the web. The skirt I've had for 4 years. My goal is to wear everything I bought - or was given as a gift - this year by the end of the month. Let's see, if I make it!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Mine told me I got mixed up in the hospital when I was born and that I don't belong to the family. I believed her. I was 5. Never gave her head lice though.



See? That's why she owes you a coat!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ha! I managed to wear the second of the 6 pairs of shoes I bought in New York! Wore this with a black ruffled top by Max Mara which is so old, I couldn't find a picture on the web. The skirt I've had for 4 years. My goal is to wear everything I bought - or was given as a gift - this year by the end of the month. Let's see, if I make it!



Love the skirt, but what top did you wear? You didn't go topless did you? &#128540;


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> here's a pic of my new Converse - they look old but they're supposed to have that vintage feel



These have a great casual look!



beluga said:


> I have 3 sisters. The only thing they gave me is head lice.



beluga, you need to start a comedy thread![emoji23]



Marylin said:


> Ha! I managed to wear the second of the 6 pairs of shoes I bought in New York! Wore this with a black ruffled top by Max Mara which is so old, I couldn't find a picture on the web. The skirt I've had for 4 years. My goal is to wear everything I bought - or was given as a gift - this year by the end of the month. Let's see, if I make it!



Love the skirt and the shoes Marylin!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> I have 3 sisters. The only thing they gave me is head lice.


LOL you crack me up



Marylin said:


> Thank you! Did you wear your converse today?


No, work week means more of an office look =(  It's starting to get difficult to keep a line between professional and casual because it's so hot out... still haven't found a sense of business casual... also my boss says i look too young and that i need to dress more corporate... he says sometimes my outfits are too.. bright? =S hmm...



Marylin said:


> Ha! I managed to wear the second of the 6 pairs of shoes I bought in New York! Wore this with a black ruffled top by Max Mara which is so old, I couldn't find a picture on the web. The skirt I've had for 4 years. My goal is to wear everything I bought - or was given as a gift - this year by the end of the month. Let's see, if I make it!


i LOVE these shoes, and the skirt is awesome!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Love the skirt, but what top did you wear? You didn't go topless did you? &#128540;



Oh, a top? That's why people looked at me funny...
Black top with a ruffled front. I need to take a picture. And you need to post some more of your wonderful dresses, so we can make fun of you, too  would love to see more of your great personality!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> See? That's why she owes you a coat!



You're right. I need to stop being so grateful, but I can't help it, the coat is so awesome.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> These have a great casual look!
> 
> 
> 
> beluga, you need to start a comedy thread![emoji23]
> 
> 
> Love the skirt and the shoes Marylin!



I second your opinion,Mimmy. Beluga will have to have a thread with daily posts. It will have to be called something like "random thoughts that crack people up and mostly have nothing to do with what I'm wearing whatsoever, but it might help that my favorite color is pink!" I'm so glad,beluga, you have found this thread, I look forward to reading your posts every day. You should start a blog!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> LOL you crack me up
> 
> No, work week means more of an office look =(  It's starting to get difficult to keep a line between professional and casual because it's so hot out... still haven't found a sense of business casual... also my boss says i look too young and that i need to dress more corporate... he says sometimes my outfits are too.. bright? =S hmm...
> 
> i LOVE these shoes, and the skirt is awesome!



WHAT??? Too young? How old are you? 80? Dressed like a teenager? No way! We've seen your clothes, they are pretty and stylish and perfect for a corporate environment. What are the other women wearing? 
I agree that it's tough looking good at the office in the summer. My workplace is more casual chic, and I work with some creative people, but still am mostly the only one wearing heels. I sometimes think, my female coworkers dress too old. Some of them are 15 years younger and dress like my mother (who even doesn't dress like my mother, if that makes any sense). If you're decent and appropriate, who cares,which colors you're wearing?


----------



## beluga

Awww thanks yalls. Lots of &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; to everyone.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> WHAT??? Too young? How old are you? 80? Dressed like a teenager? No way! We've seen your clothes, they are pretty and stylish and perfect for a corporate environment. What are the other women wearing?
> I agree that it's tough looking good at the office in the summer. My workplace is more casual chic, and I work with some creative people, but still am mostly the only one wearing heels. I sometimes think, my female coworkers dress too old. Some of them are 15 years younger and dress like my mother (who even doesn't dress like my mother, if that makes any sense). If you're decent and appropriate, who cares,which colors you're wearing?



lol, well, thank you, Marylin. For my role, majority of the people are men so they wear suit and tie, always. There are only 2 women in the same role (me included) and I think because that's all my boss sees are the men, he doesn't realize that the other girl in the same position, does not dress up that 'suit and tie' sort of feel. And I don't think he understands women's fashion. His concern is that because I look young, people might take advantage of that and think they can push me around. So he wants me to lean towards a more 'suit' feel... which, is hard for me because I don't think a full on suit outfit, is 'me'. I love the look but I'd like to mix it up and have it not be the typical suit look. If I were to wear a full on suit, I don't think I'd be comfortable and I think that would show through even more. In the winter I wear sheath dresses and do don a blazer or cardigan. Summer is harder because it gets too hot. The rest of the women in my office are in a support role or in marketing (not the exciting kind though) and don't need to see clients so they can be slightly more relaxed. I think he just doesn't get it lol... our industry is male dominated or by much older women from back in the day who would wear the full on pants suit, so I think he's stuck in that mind set...


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Hello Ladies! I didn't think I'd post another new item so soon, but I got lucky today. I got a very generous gift from my lovely sister.[emoji173]&#65039; Usually shops are closed on Sundays here in Germany, but today was a fair in our hometown with all the stores open. She took me to a boutique I've never been to. Quite expensive store. I tried on coats and jackets, not intending to buy anything, until I put on this one by Piu&Piu, an Italian designer. It made everybody in the store go WOW! It is so much prettier than in the picture!  I wavered, but stuck to my intention not to get anything. My sister was so disappointed that I wouldn't get it, that SHE BOUGHT IT FOR ME! Can you believe it? And here it is!




Omg the coat is amazing!

Ps love the lady shopping formula [emoji38]


----------



## Sass

I was a naughty girl and brought another pair of jeans and a top [emoji5]&#65039; my sister made me do it. Shopping with her is dangerous ... Plus it's stress shopping prior to getting a big application in for my move.

Sorry for the picture it's hard to get one of yourself ...


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> I was a naughty girl and brought another pair of jeans and a top [emoji5]&#65039; my sister made me do it. Shopping with her is dangerous ... Plus it's stress shopping prior to getting a big application in for my move.
> 
> Sorry for the picture it's hard to get one of yourself ...
> 
> View attachment 3026913



Both look good, the jeans fit really well as far as I can tell, so your sister might have been right.  But I agree that it's dangerous to go shopping with a sister  unless she's paying.. All that's in danger then is her wallet   when is the big moving day? How is packing up going?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> lol, well, thank you, Marylin. For my role, majority of the people are men so they wear suit and tie, always. There are only 2 women in the same role (me included) and I think because that's all my boss sees are the men, he doesn't realize that the other girl in the same position, does not dress up that 'suit and tie' sort of feel. And I don't think he understands women's fashion. His concern is that because I look young, people might take advantage of that and think they can push me around. So he wants me to lean towards a more 'suit' feel... which, is hard for me because I don't think a full on suit outfit, is 'me'. I love the look but I'd like to mix it up and have it not be the typical suit look. If I were to wear a full on suit, I don't think I'd be comfortable and I think that would show through even more. In the winter I wear sheath dresses and do don a blazer or cardigan. Summer is harder because it gets too hot. The rest of the women in my office are in a support role or in marketing (not the exciting kind though) and don't need to see clients so they can be slightly more relaxed. I think he just doesn't get it lol... our industry is male dominated or by much older women from back in the day who would wear the full on pants suit, so I think he's stuck in that mind set...



I understand. So let's see. What is a suit? A blazer and matching pants, skirt or dress, right? Does it all have to be made out of the same material? I don't think so. Does it need to to look professional? It does. I've seen some of your clothes on your blog, you do have those clothes and they are professional looking. How come a man in a bad suit is being taken more serious than a good looking woman with a colorful top? Because we are judged by our appearances, so we need to take the focus away from our clothes, I'm afraid. I always find that this is achieved best by wearing clothes that are of excellent quality. If your clothes fit you very, very well, if they are tailored and classic, they don't need to be conservative or boring. You can still wear pink and yellow tops, orange skirts and turquoise cardigans, if it's always only one ore two of those colors. Maybe a neutral skirt with a bright top and a scarf with an accent color could work. Or bright pants with a beige or navy blazer and nude shoes. This should work at any temperature, because it's basically the material that makes us sweat, not the color, right   the key for hot weather is thin and natural material, not frumpy but flowing, silk dresses or jersey tops. If you wear a cami under a thin cashmere cardi, you'll be fine. 

You certainly can teach your boss a thing or two - and the other women in your company. 

I'm sometimes surprised by the lack of care some American women have for their outfits. ( No offense please to everybody reading this - since you all are on TPF you are clearly not like that!) Even at the really upscale business dinners and lunches I accompanied my husband to in New York, some of his female staff looked like they just came back from the school run. 
Basically, you need to feel good in your clothes, just like you said. And you'll want to look the part to be taken seriously. You have gorgeous clothes and shoes and bags and you know how to combine everything, so don't let a man in a suit discourage you!!


----------



## beluga

At least you don't have to wear a uniform. I have had to wear some uniforms that can only be described as: birth control.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I understand. So let's see. What is a suit? A blazer and matching pants, skirt or dress, right? Does it all have to be made out of the same material? I don't think so. Does it need to to look professional? It does. I've seen some of your clothes on your blog, you do have those clothes and they are professional looking. How come a man in a bad suit is being taken more serious than a good looking woman with a colorful top? Because we are judged by our appearances, so we need to take the focus away from our clothes, I'm afraid. I always find that this is achieved best by wearing clothes that are of excellent quality. If your clothes fit you very, very well, if they are tailored and classic, they don't need to be conservative or boring. You can still wear pink and yellow tops, orange skirts and turquoise cardigans, if it's always only one ore two of those colors. Maybe a neutral skirt with a bright top and a scarf with an accent color could work. Or bright pants with a beige or navy blazer and nude shoes. This should work at any temperature, because it's basically the material that makes us sweat, not the color, right   the key for hot weather is thin and natural material, not frumpy but flowing, silk dresses or jersey tops. If you wear a cami under a thin cashmere cardi, you'll be fine.
> 
> You certainly can teach your boss a thing or two - and the other women in your company.
> 
> I'm sometimes surprised by the lack of care some American women have for their outfits. ( No offense please to everybody reading this - since you all are on TPF you are clearly not like that!) Even at the really upscale business dinners and lunches I accompanied my husband to in New York, some of his female staff looked like they just came back from the school run.
> Basically, you need to feel good in your clothes, just like you said. And you'll want to look the part to be taken seriously. You have gorgeous clothes and shoes and bags and you know how to combine everything, so don't let a man in a suit discourage you!!



thank you! I  tend to stick to sheath dresses - I find they it me best and are pretty easy to accessorize. Sometimes, it does get boring though haha.  I am going the way of pairing a bright item with a neutral, if I do two separate tops and bottoms. If I'm doing the sheath , I tend to just go with it and tone it done or up with accessories depending on the color. I find they make great anchor pieces, and I love them. I'm learning how to use a belt more often with my dresses and I think it really helps to pull my looks together (really, this was inspired by Mimmy and all her fab belts - I find myself on the lookout now haha).


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> At least you don't have to wear a uniform. I have had to wear some uniforms that can only be described as: birth control.



LOL - I feel like we need a picture hahahaha


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> LOL - I feel like we need a picture hahahaha



This lady is modeling the latest in laboratory fashion. An ill-fitting lab coat in the perfect shade of "birth control blue". This look is conveying the message, "I'm celibate, and I'm not willing to do anything about it."


----------



## beluga

I finally got my KS bag in! It's the perfect workbag. It holds my laptop, files, and has an optional crossbody strap. I don't like carrying a purse and a laptop bag. I've been sticking my wallet into my neoprene laptop bag, but when I go out to fancy happy hour, I feel awkward taking my laptop bag with me. I don't like leaving it in the car because I would be devastated if my laptop got stolen. This bag checks all the marks. I put together some outfits. Most people like the grey dress most (has pockets!), but I actually like it the least because of the color. I'm just into color. The orange dress always makes me feel like a million bucks. Its one of my nicest dress and my very first dress from St. John. Although I'm not sure about the color combination of the last dress with the green bag, I like this last outfit the best. What can I say? I have overactive rods & cones. Its actually a KS dress with pockets too.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> thank you! I  tend to stick to sheath dresses - I find they it me best and are pretty easy to accessorize. Sometimes, it does get boring though haha.  I am going the way of pairing a bright item with a neutral, if I do two separate tops and bottoms. If I'm doing the sheath , I tend to just go with it and tone it done or up with accessories depending on the color. I find they make great anchor pieces, and I love them. I'm learning how to use a belt more often with my dresses and I think it really helps to pull my looks together (really, this was inspired by Mimmy and all her fab belts - I find myself on the lookout now haha).



Yes, accessorize. Coco Chanel once said that before leaving the house, take one thing off. I say, before leaving the house, put two more things on.


----------



## Sass

beluga said:


> I finally got my KS bag in! It's the perfect workbag. It holds my laptop, files, and has an optional crossbody strap. I don't like carrying a purse and a laptop bag. I've been sticking my wallet into my neoprene laptop bag, but when I go out to fancy happy hour, I feel awkward taking my laptop bag with me. I don't like leaving it in the car because I would be devastated if my laptop got stolen. This bag checks all the marks. I put together some outfits. Most people like the grey dress most (has pockets!), but I actually like it the least because of the color. I'm just into color. The orange dress always makes me feel like a million bucks. Its one of my nicest dress and my very first dress from St. John. Although I'm not sure about the color combination of the last dress with the green bag, I like this last outfit the best. What can I say? I have overactive rods & cones. Its actually a KS dress with pockets too.




I love all your outfit combination so far. I don't find the last dress and green bag offensive!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Both look good, the jeans fit really well as far as I can tell, so your sister might have been right.  But I agree that it's dangerous to go shopping with a sister  unless she's paying.. All that's in danger then is her wallet   when is the big moving day? How is packing up going?




Thanks Marilyn this brand is so so cheap  and they fit nicely which is a rarity so I figured a purchase is not the end of the world. Unfortunately my sister didn't pay she offers sometimes but I say no except she brought me a cocktail on Friday night haha. I let her cos I so rarely ever drink. Sister are sweet through  

Big move is around 8 weeks away thanks for asking.  I am now just in one residence rather than between two so I am getting serious (while I've been packing) up with the sorting & purging as to make it easier to do as I go along.  

Next week on my days off that will be my chore. Working out what if anything of clothes/shoes/accessories I can sell. What should be donated. Then what realistically fits in two bags / 46kg maximum weight.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> thank you! I  tend to stick to sheath dresses - I find they it me best and are pretty easy to accessorize. Sometimes, it does get boring though haha.  I am going the way of pairing a bright item with a neutral, if I do two separate tops and bottoms. If I'm doing the sheath , I tend to just go with it and tone it done or up with accessories depending on the color. I find they make great anchor pieces, and I love them. I'm learning how to use a belt more often with my dresses and I think it really helps to pull my looks together (really, this was inspired by Mimmy and all her fab belts - I find myself on the lookout now haha).



Lucky you that you look good with belts! I always have to go tailored, because belts just sit to high on my waist. There is so much you can do with belts! You can totally change a look or add a color. Looking forward to your combinations!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> This lady is modeling the latest in laboratory fashion. An ill-fitting lab coat in the perfect shade of "birth control blue". This look is conveying the message, "I'm celibate, and I'm not willing to do anything about it."


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I finally got my KS bag in! It's the perfect workbag. It holds my laptop, files, and has an optional crossbody strap. I don't like carrying a purse and a laptop bag. I've been sticking my wallet into my neoprene laptop bag, but when I go out to fancy happy hour, I feel awkward taking my laptop bag with me. I don't like leaving it in the car because I would be devastated if my laptop got stolen. This bag checks all the marks. I put together some outfits. Most people like the grey dress most (has pockets!), but I actually like it the least because of the color. I'm just into color. The orange dress always makes me feel like a million bucks. Its one of my nicest dress and my very first dress from St. John. Although I'm not sure about the color combination of the last dress with the green bag, I like this last outfit the best. What can I say? I have overactive rods & cones. Its actually a KS dress with pockets too.



I love them all, but, to be honest, the middle one the least, because it feels like it doesn't go together. Of course the grey one is corporate and nice, but the third one is so fun and colorful and the stripes really pull it all together. On the other hand: What we can not see in the pics is the fit, which is the most important thing. If one outfit fits the best and makes you feel the best, this is what you should wear! 
The bag is really great! It is useful and pretty, big enough, and structured, but still far from a laptop bag! Good choice!!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks Marilyn this brand is so so cheap  and they fit nicely which is a rarity so I figured a purchase is not the end of the world. Unfortunately my sister didn't pay she offers sometimes but I say no except she brought me a cocktail on Friday night haha. I let her cos I so rarely ever drink. Sister are sweet through
> 
> Big move is around 8 weeks away thanks for asking.  I am now just in one residence rather than between two so I am getting serious (while I've been packing) up with the sorting & purging as to make it easier to do as I go along.
> 
> Next week on my days off that will be my chore. Working out what if anything of clothes/shoes/accessories I can sell. What should be donated. Then what realistically fits in two bags / 46kg maximum weight.



46 Kilos? How will you do this? My youngest boy weighs more than that! How do you even decide what to take, what to sell and what to store - if that is an option.


----------



## Marylin

Wore my new coat twice already! Yesterday and today, but it's too hot now, so I've changed into one of my summer dresses. A coworker commented how pretty the coat is . Even managed to take my GST to work again and wore one of my Nine West pairs of shoes. So those all had one outing so far. Now I have to get  around to wearing the other two pairs of shoes I bought... This is yesterday's outdit.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> This lady is modeling the latest in laboratory fashion. An ill-fitting lab coat in the perfect shade of "birth control blue". This look is conveying the message, "I'm celibate, and I'm not willing to do anything about it."


Ya, that'll do it lololol


beluga said:


> I finally got my KS bag in! It's the perfect workbag. It holds my laptop, files, and has an optional crossbody strap. I don't like carrying a purse and a laptop bag. I've been sticking my wallet into my neoprene laptop bag, but when I go out to fancy happy hour, I feel awkward taking my laptop bag with me. I don't like leaving it in the car because I would be devastated if my laptop got stolen. This bag checks all the marks. I put together some outfits. Most people like the grey dress most (has pockets!), but I actually like it the least because of the color. I'm just into color. The orange dress always makes me feel like a million bucks. Its one of my nicest dress and my very first dress from St. John. Although I'm not sure about the color combination of the last dress with the green bag, I like this last outfit the best. What can I say? I have overactive rods & cones. Its actually a KS dress with pockets too.


this is a beautiful bag, and I like all the outfits you put together, especially the gray actually haha. I love pockets!



beluga said:


> Yes, accessorize. Coco Chanel once said that before leaving the house, take one thing off. I say, before leaving the house, put two more things on.


I like the way you roll!


Marylin said:


> Wore my new coat twice already! Yesterday and today, but it's too hot now, so I've changed into one of my summer dresses. A coworker commented how pretty the coat is . Even managed to take my GST to work again and wore one of my Nine West pairs of shoes. So those all had one outing so far. Now I have to get  around to wearing the other two pairs of shoes I bought... This is yesterday's outdit.



Very pretty! I really like the blouse. I don't have enough blouses in my wardrobe.


----------



## bakeacookie

beluga said:


> This lady is modeling the latest in laboratory fashion. An ill-fitting lab coat in the perfect shade of "birth control blue". This look is conveying the message, "I'm celibate, and I'm not willing to do anything about it."




Hahahaha!!! 

Totally one of the reasons why I got black lab coats for my works' lab. 

Except the guys called it Viagra blue.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Lucky you that you look good with belts! I always have to go tailored, because belts just sit to high on my waist. There is so much you can do with belts! You can totally change a look or add a color. Looking forward to your combinations!



I actually didn't use belts to accessorize prior to joining tpf. Mimmy really got me hooked on that haha. But even now, I only have 2 belts I can actually use to accessorize (one just bought last wknd) and 2 I use to actually hold up my pants lol


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Wore my new coat twice already! Yesterday and today, but it's too hot now, so I've changed into one of my summer dresses. A coworker commented how pretty the coat is . Even managed to take my GST to work again and wore one of my Nine West pairs of shoes. So those all had one outing so far. Now I have to get  around to wearing the other two pairs of shoes I bought... This is yesterday's outdit.



Love the whole look. The coat is awesome! I want a Chanel caviar tote so bad, but I don't have the guts to carry it to work. I use my Chanel large caviar zip wallet daily, but it usually just sits in my handbag.


----------



## beluga

bakeacookie said:


> Hahahaha!!!
> 
> Totally one of the reasons why I got black lab coats for my works' lab.
> 
> Except the guys called it Viagra blue.



We women don't need no viagra. Instead of giving women viagra, they should give men a manual.


----------



## bakeacookie

beluga said:


> We women don't need no viagra. Instead of giving women viagra, they should give men a manual.



 Only if they're willing to read the manual!


----------



## beluga

bakeacookie said:


> Only if they're willing to read the manual!



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; you are right. Men never bother to stop and ask for directions.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Love the whole look. The coat is awesome! I want a Chanel caviar tote so bad, but I don't have the guts to carry it to work. I use my Chanel large caviar zip wallet daily, but it usually just sits in my handbag.



YOU?? Don't have the guts? What do you need guts for if you proudly wear pink on pink with a green stripe and Orange flowers and look fantastic in it?  Or I'm I totally wrong here and you are  afraid of damaging it? Which bag do you have in mind?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; you are right. Men never bother to stop and ask for directions.



Wherever they end up, they'll tell you it was supposed to be like this...


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Wherever they end up, they'll tell you it was supposed to be like this...



 I. Just. Died.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> YOU?? Don't have the guts? What do you need guts for if you proudly wear pink on pink with a green stripe and Orange flowers and look fantastic in it?  Or I'm I totally wrong here and you are  afraid of damaging it? Which bag do you have in mind?



Yes. I'm the girl that will pair pink & hot pink, but I have a hard time carrying my Chanels & LVs to work. I usually only carry: Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Tory Burch, and Coach. 

I have 3 Chanel flaps and a wallet, all dark colors so I would like a beige-colored flap and a caviar tote, but not the GST. I really have to spend more time at Chanel.


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> I finally got my KS bag in! It's the perfect workbag. It holds my laptop, files, and has an optional crossbody strap. I don't like carrying a purse and a laptop bag. I've been sticking my wallet into my neoprene laptop bag, but when I go out to fancy happy hour, I feel awkward taking my laptop bag with me. I don't like leaving it in the car because I would be devastated if my laptop got stolen. This bag checks all the marks. I put together some outfits. Most people like the grey dress most (has pockets!), but I actually like it the least because of the color. I'm just into color. The orange dress always makes me feel like a million bucks. Its one of my nicest dress and my very first dress from St. John. Although I'm not sure about the color combination of the last dress with the green bag, I like this last outfit the best. What can I say? I have overactive rods & cones. Its actually a KS dress with pockets too.



I have to admit beluga, I like the grey dress as well; it has pockets. The other two looks are pretty fab too! If the St. John dress makes you feel like a million bucks, I would wear that one though!



Sass said:


> Thanks Marilyn this brand is so so cheap  and they fit nicely which is a rarity so I figured a purchase is not the end of the world. Unfortunately my sister didn't pay she offers sometimes but I say no except she brought me a cocktail on Friday night haha. I let her cos I so rarely ever drink. Sister are sweet through
> 
> Big move is around 8 weeks away thanks for asking.  I am now just in one residence rather than between two so I am getting serious (while I've been packing) up with the sorting & purging as to make it easier to do as I go along.
> 
> Next week on my days off that will be my chore. Working out what if anything of clothes/shoes/accessories I can sell. What should be donated. Then what realistically fits in two bags / 46kg maximum weight.



Wow, your big move is getting very near, Sass. I would have difficulty fitting my wardrobe items into two bags. I think it is exciting though; you will probably end up with the things you really love and have a fresh start as well!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Wore my new coat twice already! Yesterday and today, but it's too hot now, so I've changed into one of my summer dresses. A coworker commented how pretty the coat is . Even managed to take my GST to work again and wore one of my Nine West pairs of shoes. So those all had one outing so far. Now I have to get  around to wearing the other two pairs of shoes I bought... This is yesterday's outdit.



Beautiful outfit, Marylin! The coat is really a stunner; I think it even makes up for your sister telling you that you were adopted! Lol!



eggtartapproved said:


> I actually didn't use belts to accessorize prior to joining tpf. Mimmy really got me hooked on that haha. But even now, I only have 2 belts I can actually use to accessorize (one just bought last wknd) and 2 I use to actually hold up my pants lol



Glad I was able to hook you on belts; much safer than other things you could be hooked on![emoji6]I find it's not too difficult to find really great belts on sale too. Although I put belts on my do not buy list; if I saw a great one, I would probably buy it!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Yes. I'm the girl that will pair pink & hot pink, but I have a hard time carrying my Chanels & LVs to work. I usually only carry: Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Tory Burch, and Coach.
> 
> I have 3 Chanel flaps and a wallet, all dark colors so I would like a beige-colored flap and a caviar tote, but not the GST. I really have to spend more time at Chanel.



I was the same way. I have a black flap, black Tote and black WOC, so I bought this beige GST, which I'm very careful with, but still love more and more. The black tote still is my most beloved and most worn bag, though. And of course, there're all my Furla, Max Mara and the light Gucci that I bought preloved and that also makes for a great summerbag. I'm not so thrilled with the recent Chanel collection though, I don't like the folkloric style, even though, or maybe because, I live in this part of Europe. Salzburg is only 2 hours away and I'm not into braids and mountain flowers and dirndls and loden for every day. Keep us posted, what you have in mind, would you?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful outfit, Marylin! The coat is really a stunner; I think it even makes up for your sister telling you that you were adopted! Lol!



Oh, she did worse things than that... She's over 10 years older and used to be the family princess, probably still is.  But she is kind and generous and still sometimes treats me like the little sister - which is fine with me if the little sister gets gifts...
I should try to take a different picture of the coat, this one doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Wherever they end up, they'll tell you it was supposed to be like this...




Hahahaha this thread is cracking me up tonight [emoji23] you ladies are hilarious.


----------



## Sass

Yes Mimmy it's is going to come up quick 

Im anticipating think I'm going to have trouble with the two bags thing/46 kilos.

I'm telling myself I've been super restrained for almost a year in preparation to save adequately for the move & not accumulate more, so shopping when I arrive for autumn & winter will be my reward. 

Also I've placed value on other things rather than investment in good clothes so far in my 20's  so it will essentially be good clothes karma to donate / sell items cheaply. Clothes are generally so much better value & better quality for the same price in UK / Europe than Oz so for the same budget I can buy better quality items. Or since I'll be earning pounds I can consider a splurge ie. Burberry trench more comfortably.  

Did you ladies find your wardrobe has transitioned through different periods in your life due to age, lifestyle, budget etc ?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Yes Mimmy it's is going to come up quick
> 
> Im anticipating think I'm going to have trouble with the two bags thing/46 kilos.
> 
> I'm telling myself I've been super restrained for almost a year in preparation to save adequately for the move & not accumulate more, so shopping when I arrive for autumn & winter will be my reward.
> 
> Also I've placed value on other things rather than investment in good clothes so far in my 20's  so it will essentially be good clothes karma to donate / sell items cheaply. Clothes are generally so much better value & better quality for the same price in UK / Europe than Oz so for the same budget I can buy better quality items. Or since I'll be earning pounds I can consider a splurge ie. Burberry trench more comfortably.
> 
> Did you ladies find your wardrobe has transitioned through different periods in your life due to age, lifestyle, budget etc ?



It has. But not too much. I like to think that I've been always dressing well and investing in quality items. My first big investment was my Burberry trench that I got when I was in my 20s and that I still wear all the time. What I learned is that not everything is an investment. I bought some very expensive clothes early in my career that I thought would last forever. They did,  but I'm not wearing them, because they are so dated. If you don't want to look too boring or too classic, you need some modern cuts or details that could go out of fashion. I have a few skirt suits with long Blazers and flared skirts that are just ridiculous now. Same thing with shoes. The pointy toes may have come back, but the chunky heels didn't and if they did, I wouldn't wear them, because my legs are not long and thin any more. Of course,my budget has changed. I wouldn't have dreamed of spending a couple thousand euros on a bag, which I now do. For the Burberry I had saved for a year! I also am more confident about my shape, I know I will never wear shorts or short skirts or very loose or sleeveless tops, so I know what to look for. I'm in my forties,  but feel better about myself than when I was your age, so my advice would be to buy what you love only if you can easily afford it. To get a few investment pieces, good coat, great bag, great boots, one pair of expensive heels, and the rest should be young and fun and inexpensive. And a very good haircut! Mine changed my life, unfortunately I had waited until I was 40. &#55357;&#56455;
It's kind of exciting to accompany you through this big move and change, I so hope everything is going to go well for you!


----------



## Marylin

Help, I don't know, what to wear! I'm invited to a party tonight and have no idea what to put on. It's a group of people I really only meet for this event, once every couple years. All very smart people (or thinking they are) very intellectual (or wanting to be). It's at a friend's house, I'll have to go without my husband. 
I might have to add that I'm considered as somewhat of a celebrity by this group, so I don't want to show up in jeans and shirt, but also not too dressed up. Any advice???


----------



## Mimmy

Sass, one of the things that probably changed my style the most, was moving to FL. The part of FL that I live in is very beachy and casual. So I don't want to look overdressed, but I still like to wear things that are well made, and I try to show my personal style in my choices. 

Marylin, of course you would be a celeb in any group![emoji6]I may be reading the type of event it is wrong, but it sounds like although you don't want to show up in jeans and a top; this is what others may have on. I agree too, being overdressed can be as off putting, as being dressed too casually. 

How about a statement top, skinny pants, sandals (low or high heeled) and a great bag? I know you have many items that would work! I am showing this look, sans jewelry, as I know that you are very skilled with jewelry![emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Oops! Forgot to add, please show what you decided on, when you have time.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Help, I don't know, what to wear! I'm invited to a party tonight and have no idea what to put on. It's a group of people I really only meet for this event, once every couple years. All very smart people (or thinking they are) very intellectual (or wanting to be). It's at a friend's house, I'll have to go without my husband.
> I might have to add that I'm considered as somewhat of a celebrity by this group, so I don't want to show up in jeans and shirt, but also not too dressed up. Any advice???


I like mimmy's suggested outfit! And if not jeans, maybe substitute for fitted black pants. 


Mimmy said:


> Sass, one of the things that probably changed my style the most, was moving to FL. The part of FL that I live in is very beachy and casual. So I don't want to look overdressed, but I still like to wear things that are well made, and I try to show my personal style in my choices.
> 
> Marylin, of course you would be a celeb in any group![emoji6]I may be reading the type of event it is wrong, but it sounds like although you don't want to show up in jeans and a top; this is what others may have on. I agree too, being overdressed can be as off putting, as being dressed too casually.
> 
> How about a statement top, skinny pants, sandals (low or high heeled) and a great bag? I know you have many items that would work! I am showing this look, sans jewelry, as I know that you are very skilled with jewelry![emoji7]
> View attachment 3030746


Grt outfit!!


Mimmy said:


> Oops! Forgot to add, please show what you decided on, when you have time.


+1


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Oh, she did worse things than that... She's over 10 years older and used to be the family princess, probably still is.  But she is kind and generous and still sometimes treats me like the little sister - which is fine with me if the little sister gets gifts...
> I should try to take a different picture of the coat, this one doesn't do it justice.



Take a pic of the coat on you. I want to see how it fits.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I was the same way. I have a black flap, black Tote and black WOC, so I bought this beige GST, which I'm very careful with, but still love more and more. The black tote still is my most beloved and most worn bag, though. And of course, there're all my Furla, Max Mara and the light Gucci that I bought preloved and that also makes for a great summerbag. I'm not so thrilled with the recent Chanel collection though, I don't like the folkloric style, even though, or maybe because, I live in this part of Europe. Salzburg is only 2 hours away and I'm not into braids and mountain flowers and dirndls and loden for every day. Keep us posted, what you have in mind, would you?



Definitely will keep you posted on my shopping habits . I really want this Chanel flap, but I can't find it anywhere. Maybe it's not meant to be.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I like mimmy's suggested outfit! And if not jeans, maybe substitute for fitted black pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Grt outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Thanks eggtart!



beluga said:


> Definitely will keep you posted on my shopping habits . I really want this Chanel flap, but I can't find it anywhere. Maybe it's not meant to be.



beluga, I am fairly certain that I am your long lost, sister. As I recall, you teased me quite a bit. If you find this bag and buy it for me, I am sure that all will be forgiven![emoji12]


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> Thanks eggtart!
> 
> 
> 
> beluga, I am fairly certain that I am your long lost, sister. As I recall, you teased me quite a bit. If you find this bag and buy it for me, I am sure that all will be forgiven![emoji12]



Mimmy, you're always welcomed into my family. You just have to put up with ALOT of us. Thankfully, we are no longer in the business of breeding head lice.


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Mimmy, you're always welcomed into my family. You just have to put up with ALOT of us. Thankfully, we are no longer in the business of breeding head lice.




Aww, you are very kind beluga. I will be on the lookout for "our" purse![emoji6]


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Definitely will keep you posted on my shopping habits . I really want this Chanel flap, but I can't find it anywhere. Maybe it's not meant to be.



this is AWESOME, I hope you find it! If I ever chance on it, I'll let you know!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Sass, one of the things that probably changed my style the most, was moving to FL. The part of FL that I live in is very beachy and casual. So I don't want to look overdressed, but I still like to wear things that are well made, and I try to show my personal style in my choices.
> 
> Marylin, of course you would be a celeb in any group![emoji6]I may be reading the type of event it is wrong, but it sounds like although you don't want to show up in jeans and a top; this is what others may have on. I agree too, being overdressed can be as off putting, as being dressed too casually.
> 
> How about a statement top, skinny pants, sandals (low or high heeled) and a great bag? I know you have many items that would work! I am showing this look, sans jewelry, as I know that you are very skilled with jewelry![emoji7]
> View attachment 3030746



Thank you Mimmy! I didn't have time to reply before I went,  but you made me change into something very similar. I'll post it tomorrow. I almost wore a dress, especially because it's such a hot night, but showing up in pants I felt so much more comfortable. I apologize for coming across a bit snobbish. I'm far from being famous or anything, it's just this particular group I saw tonight that kind of sees me as somewhat important. And you're right, some did show up in jeans and shirt. One woman was wearing flip flops and a spaghetti top with the bra straps showing. So as much as I like it if people are comfortable,but I think this was an insult to our very generous host. She of course was also the one spilling her champaign...  Thanks for helping me out again. I have to wind down and sleep, it's after 2:30 am.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thank you Mimmy! I didn't have time to reply before I went,  but you made me change into something very similar. I'll post it tomorrow. I almost wore a dress, especially because it's such a hot night, but showing up in pants I felt so much more comfortable. I apologize for coming across a bit snobbish. I'm far from being famous or anything, it's just this particular group I saw tonight that kind of sees me as somewhat important. And you're right, some did show up in jeans and shirt. One woman was wearing flip flops and a spaghetti top with the bra straps showing. So as much as I like it if people are comfortable,but I think this was an insult to our very generous host. She of course was also the one spilling her champaign...  Thanks for helping me out again. I have to wind down and sleep, it's after 2:30 am.



Flip flops? Was she at the beach or public shower? If not then flip flops are not appropriate. Don't feel like you're coming across as snobish. If the group sees you as important then it means that you are imoprtant. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Flip flops? Was she at the beach or public shower? If not then flip flops are not appropriate. Don't feel like you're coming across as snobish. If the group sees you as important then it means that you are imoprtant. Glad you had a great time.



Thank you beluga, I am sometimes a bit too self conscious. Yeah flip flops, can you believe it? And the skirt was not appropriate either. She wore something like my gardening attire. I wouldn't even go to the store, dressed like this, but well, who am I to judge? I could tell though that people do care. My shoes seemed to be a big hit.  this is last night's outfit.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Definitely will keep you posted on my shopping habits . I really want this Chanel flap, but I can't find it anywhere. Maybe it's not meant to be.



Interesting choice! I wouldn't have thought of this in your colorful closet, but thinking it through I realize, it does fit. It's sepcial and unconventional, just like you! So it is meant to be!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you beluga, I am sometimes a bit too self conscious. Yeah flip flops, can you believe it? And the skirt was not appropriate either. She wore something like my gardening attire. I wouldn't even go to the store, dressed like this, but well, who am I to judge? I could tell though that people do care. My shoes seemed to be a big hit.  this is last night's outfit.



I think this outfit is perfect, Marylin! Those Prada's should have been a hit. You have me looking at them! 

I did not think you sounded snobbish at all; you actually reminded me of something. When I lived in CA, I was kind of the "glam" one in a certain group that I did things with. I really don't have that kind of lifestyle any more and that's fine; most of those clothes I gave away. I did keep one dress from that time though. Your post made me think about it...

You touched on a pet peeve of mine. Casual and comfortable does not have to be sloppy! I can picture the woman with the bra straps showing and flip flops. This just makes me sad.[emoji22]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I think this outfit is perfect, Marylin! Those Prada's should have been a hit. You have me looking at them!
> 
> I did not think you sounded snobbish at all; you actually reminded me of something. When I lived in CA, I was kind of the "glam" one in a certain group that I did things with. I really don't have that kind of lifestyle any more and that's fine; most of those clothes I gave away. I did keep one dress from that time though. Your post made me think about it...
> 
> You touched on a pet peeve of mine. Casual and comfortable does not have to be sloppy! I can picture the woman with the bra straps showing and flip flops. This just makes me sad.[emoji22]



Thank you Mimmy.  Hm. I'm thinking, how we also need to dress for the role we are in. Yes, you dress for the occasion and for your shape, but also for your personality, or the personality you are or try to be depending on who you're with. This is probably what 'dressing the part' is all about. The goal is to always  be yourself, but I realize there are different versions of oneself. Or variations. So we dress not just for a party or a dinner, for work or travel, but also as wife or mother as friend or daughter as host or guest. It's a difficult science.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you Mimmy.  Hm. I'm thinking, how we also need to dress for the role we are in. Yes, you dress for the occasion and for your shape, but also for your personality, or the personality you are or try to be depending on who you're with. This is probably what 'dressing the part' is all about. The goal is to always  be yourself, but I realize there are different versions of oneself. Or variations. So we dress not just for a party or a dinner, for work or travel, but also as wife or mother as friend or daughter as host or guest. It's a difficult science.


Grt choice u ended up with, and I completely agree with dressing the part. And it's also just being respectful of the host and event.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Interesting choice! I wouldn't have thought of this in your colorful closet, but thinking it through I realize, it does fit. It's sepcial and unconventional, just like you! So it is meant to be!



I love colorful dresses, but when it comes to handbags, especially expensive ones, I tend to go with neutrals. I have 1 red LV. The rest are neutral colors. I would like to buy a bright WOC one day, but it'll have to wait.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Thank you beluga, I am sometimes a bit too self conscious. Yeah flip flops, can you believe it? And the skirt was not appropriate either. She wore something like my gardening attire. I wouldn't even go to the store, dressed like this, but well, who am I to judge? I could tell though that people do care. My shoes seemed to be a big hit.  this is last night's outfit.




Perfect choice Marylin your outfit seems perfect for the occasion!

I like the idea of being appropriately dressed but not sloppy. I can't see why you wouldn't go to any social event dressed like that unless it was a poop party or you were having a BBQ at the beach?


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> It has. But not too much. I like to think that I've been always dressing well and investing in quality items. My first big investment was my Burberry trench that I got when I was in my 20s and that I still wear all the time. What I learned is that not everything is an investment. I bought some very expensive clothes early in my career that I thought would last forever. They did,  but I'm not wearing them, because they are so dated. If you don't want to look too boring or too classic, you need some modern cuts or details that could go out of fashion. I have a few skirt suits with long Blazers and flared skirts that are just ridiculous now. Same thing with shoes. The pointy toes may have come back, but the chunky heels didn't and if they did, I wouldn't wear them, because my legs are not long and thin any more. Of course,my budget has changed. I wouldn't have dreamed of spending a couple thousand euros on a bag, which I now do. For the Burberry I had saved for a year! I also am more confident about my shape, I know I will never wear shorts or short skirts or very loose or sleeveless tops, so I know what to look for. I'm in my forties,  but feel better about myself than when I was your age, so my advice would be to buy what you love only if you can easily afford it. To get a few investment pieces, good coat, great bag, great boots, one pair of expensive heels, and the rest should be young and fun and inexpensive. And a very good haircut! Mine changed my life, unfortunately I had waited until I was 40. &#55357;&#56455;
> It's kind of exciting to accompany you through this big move and change, I so hope everything is going to go well for you!




Also thank you that's terribly sweet. I sometimes think it's important to not take the whole being stylish thing too seriously and just have fun. 

I regularly forget that & it's interesting you made investments hoping they would last but they just aren't you anymore. And while you lost the $$ which isn't ideal, that's ok because it sounds like you have refined your style & when you make an investment you are very content it is you & will last...


----------



## Sass

Mimmy said:


> Sass, one of the things that probably changed my style the most, was moving to FL. The part of FL that I live in is very beachy and casual. So I don't want to look overdressed, but I still like to wear things that are well made, and I try to show my personal style in my choices.




I really like your style and find it very inspiring as you lay them out in the app so well and it really seems like it's unique to you. I like that and I hope to further refine that as the years go on. Less dressing 'how I think I should' and more what I like, is approximate to situation & makes me happy while expressing me. 

It's cool to see how the ladies who's style I happen to see the most off - you, Marylin & Bakeacookie all have distinctly different styles but they are all fun, fresh, classic elements with the injection of your own personalities! 

I've moved from living in Northern Australia, very relaxed, less brands, casual attire mainly due to the extreme heat... To Sydney where the weather is much cooler, more distinct seasons and different lifestyle therefore different clothing requirements. Plus moving from my middle to later 20's and how that has developed a preference for nice quality and things which will last a little longer. 

England will be a whole new experience!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> I really like your style and find it very inspiring as you lay them out in the app so well and it really seems like it's unique to you. I like that and I hope to further refine that as the years go on. Less dressing 'how I think I should' and more what I like, is approximate to situation & makes me happy while expressing me.
> 
> It's cool to see how the ladies who's style I happen to see the most off - you, Marylin & Bakeacookie all have distinctly different styles but they are all fun, fresh, classic elements with the injection of your own personalities!
> 
> I've moved from living in Northern Australia, very relaxed, less brands, casual attire mainly due to the extreme heat... To Sydney where the weather is much cooler, more distinct seasons and different lifestyle therefore different clothing requirements. Plus moving from my middle to later 20's and how that has developed a preference for nice quality and things which will last a little longer.
> 
> England will be a whole new experience!



Thanks, Sass. I really appreciate your feedback! I also enjoy looking at other members outfits. I get inspiration this way, and from a variety of fashion blogs. 

England sounds very exciting, I have been to London several times and follow a blog that focuses on different parts of the world. One of the areas I subscribe to, is London. I am not sure what part of England you will be in, but when you are ready and have the time, please keep us posted with what you find to add to your wardrobe.[emoji636]


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Perfect choice Marylin your outfit seems perfect for the occasion!
> 
> I like the idea of being appropriately dressed but not sloppy. I can't see why you wouldn't go to any social event dressed like that unless it was a poop party or you were having a BBQ at the beach?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Also thank you that's terribly sweet. I sometimes think it's important to not take the whole being stylish thing too seriously and just have fun.
> 
> I regularly forget that & it's interesting you made investments hoping they would last but they just aren't you anymore. And while you lost the $$ which isn't ideal, that's ok because it sounds like you have refined your style & when you make an investment you are very content it is you & will last...



I so envy you for your big adventure. And I admire your for your courage. You seem so laid back and confident. I think it's going to work out great for you! Not just style wise. Just beware of all the temptations with everything being much cheaper and of better quality. My guess is, we're going to see lots of Burberry, right?  I wonder how much your environment changes your style, not just because of different climates and seasons, but also because of what everybody else is wearing. Will we see a lot of twinsets and pearl necklaces? Or ripped jeans and colorful knits? Living in England will definitely if not change than influence your style, it will become an essential part of your wardrobe and you will profit from this great experience all your life.


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> I really like your style and find it very inspiring as you lay them out in the app so well and it really seems like it's unique to you. I like that and I hope to further refine that as the years go on. Less dressing 'how I think I should' and more what I like, is approximate to situation & makes me happy while expressing me.
> 
> It's cool to see how the ladies who's style I happen to see the most off - you, Marylin & Bakeacookie all have distinctly different styles but they are all fun, fresh, classic elements with the injection of your own personalities!
> 
> I've moved from living in Northern Australia, very relaxed, less brands, casual attire mainly due to the extreme heat... To Sydney where the weather is much cooler, more distinct seasons and different lifestyle therefore different clothing requirements. Plus moving from my middle to later 20's and how that has developed a preference for nice quality and things which will last a little longer.
> 
> England will be a whole new experience!



How exciting! If theres ever a time to be adventurous, it's now. I would love to move to England. I got a job offer awhile back in Sweden, but decided against it because of the weather. I once moved to a different part of the country because I've never been there before. Keep us posted so we can all vicariously live through you.


----------



## LVk8

Marilyn I also agree about items that I thought were lifetime keepers but turned out not to be.  I too bought a Theory suit with a flared skirt about 10 years ago for my first professional job.  Kept the jacket but now pair it with a pencil skirt instead of a Flarey Mc2000s special.  But agreed that it's OK to let things go when they become dated.  I used to have a hard time letting go of items from higher quality brands but now I'm a closet pirate.  If it doesn't work for me, it walks the plank.  Yar!

Sass congrats on the move!  How exciting [emoji4]

Over the last year I made an opposite move in terms of climate, from Chicago (cold) to Austin (hot).  I've had to boost my wardrobe with some more weather-appropriate pieces, especially as we have moved into summer.  I used to have zero shorts, now I have three!  

Right now I'm a consultant for a very casual client.  Lots of tees and jeans around the office.  Today I'm wearing a long sleeve silk shirt paired with lace shorts and am one of the most dressed up, lol.  But I'm about to start a new full time job in a more dressy environment.  Last week I took three bags of wardrobe items over to Buffalo Exchange & came away with four dresses that can be a good blank canvas to dress up for work or to dress down on my time off.  I took them to the dry cleaners but will take pix & show yall when they come back to me [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Marilyn I also agree about items that I thought were lifetime keepers but turned out not to be.  I too bought a Theory suit with a flared skirt about 10 years ago for my first professional job.  Kept the jacket but now pair it with a pencil skirt instead of a Flarey Mc2000s special.  But agreed that it's OK to let things go when they become dated.  I used to have a hard time letting go of items from higher quality brands but now I'm a closet pirate.  If it doesn't work for me, it walks the plank.  Yar!
> 
> Sass congrats on the move!  How exciting [emoji4]
> 
> Over the last year I made an opposite move in terms of climate, from Chicago (cold) to Austin (hot).  I've had to boost my wardrobe with some more weather-appropriate pieces, especially as we have moved into summer.  I used to have zero shorts, now I have three!
> 
> Right now I'm a consultant for a very casual client.  Lots of tees and jeans around the office.  Today I'm wearing a long sleeve silk shirt paired with lace shorts and am one of the most dressed up, lol.  But I'm about to start a new full time job in a more dressy environment.  Last week I took three bags of wardrobe items over to Buffalo Exchange & came away with four dresses that can be a good blank canvas to dress up for work or to dress down on my time off.  I took them to the dry cleaners but will take pix & show yall when they come back to me [emoji4]



Hi LVk8, it seems we have some of the same skeletons in our closets...&#128128;
 Even if the flared skirt look gets a revival, I don't think I'd wear them. One of the advantages of getting older is to better know your body and also that it doesn't change that much any more. At least not for a while. And even though I do fit in most of my old clothes and they look ok, I just don't want them any more, they bore me. - I've tried a black shirt dress the other day, that I've had for years. But even though I love black, this one makes me look sad and pale.

How do you feel about getting dressed up, or dressing more professional in your new job? I always wonder how to stay impeccable when it's hot outside - a concern we've discussed in this and other threads before. What do I wear if I can't wear shorts? 

I'd love to see what you've got and how you combine your new items with what you already have! Please keep us posted, would you?


----------



## Mimmy

I will chime in as well. During my 2014 major closet purge, I let go of a lot of items. Most still fit, but something about them looked off, and honestly I could not see ever wearing them again. I should have waved goodbye to a few, long ago, but some were very pricey or reminded me of a special time. Instead of feeling sad after selling or donating these, I felt really good and relieved! 

I will agree that there are some true classics, but often details do change enough that although a piece of clothing still fits, it looks dated. I will still be willing to pay a higher price for something of great quality that I love; but I will be mindful that I will unlikely wear it or keep it forever![emoji88]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I will chime in as well. During my 2014 major closet purge, I let go of a lot of items. Most still fit, but something about them looked off, and honestly I could not see ever wearing them again. I should have waved goodbye to a few, long ago, but some were very pricey or reminded me of a special time. Instead of feeling sad after selling or donating these, I felt really good and relieved!
> 
> I will agree that there are some true classics, but often details do change enough that although a piece of clothing still fits, it looks dated. I will still be willing to pay a higher price for something of great quality that I love; but I will be mindful that I will unlikely wear it or keep it forever![emoji88]



Hm. I agree about the 'keeping forever' part. And admire you for being able to tell what is a classic and what's not. I do have clothes I love and always come back to, but will I feel like this forever? My dear mother (almost 86 as you all know) is spending most of her time at home, since she can hardly walk any more, but is still trying to wear some of the beautiful things she has. They sometimes just look odd. She has shrunk a bit and the big shoulder pads from the eighties just overwhelm her. Her heels and sandals still sit in the closet, and she still loves them,but has to wear orthopedic shoes. She does get a lot of pleasure from her bags, these are classics. There's a clutch she loves that her mom gave her when she was a girl. So this thing is 70 years old and still beautiful! Almost as beautiful as my mother.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hm. I agree about the 'keeping forever' part. And admire you for being able to tell what is a classic and what's not. I do have clothes I love and always come back to, but will I feel like this forever? My dear mother (almost 86 as you all know) is spending most of her time at home, since she can hardly walk any more, but is still trying to wear some of the beautiful things she has. They sometimes just look odd. She has shrunk a bit and the big shoulder pads from the eighties just overwhelm her. Her heels and sandals still sit in the closet, and she still loves them,but has to wear orthopedic shoes. She does get a lot of pleasure from her bags, these are classics. There's a clutch she loves that her mom gave her when she was a girl. So this thing is 70 years old and still beautiful! Almost as beautiful as my mother.



Grandpa always believed that a woman wasn't fully dressed unless she has a handbag. On his deathbed, grandma visited him wearing an obviously faux (think back-alley Chinatown out if a van) fur coat. With his dying breath, grandpa told grandma to come close, he said, "that is the ugliest coat I've ever seen." Then he died. Grandpa, in his 50s, taught himself to sew so he could tailor his own clothing. He was very fond of vests, newsboy hats, and even had a cane as an accessory. People nowadys don't put as much thought into their appearance anymore.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Hm. I agree about the 'keeping forever' part. And admire you for being able to tell what is a classic and what's not. I do have clothes I love and always come back to, but will I feel like this forever? My dear mother (almost 86 as you all know) is spending most of her time at home, since she can hardly walk any more, but is still trying to wear some of the beautiful things she has. They sometimes just look odd. She has shrunk a bit and the big shoulder pads from the eighties just overwhelm her. Her heels and sandals still sit in the closet, and she still loves them,but has to wear orthopedic shoes. She does get a lot of pleasure from her bags, these are classics. There's a clutch she loves that her mom gave her when she was a girl. So this thing is 70 years old and still beautiful! Almost as beautiful as my mother.




Please don't admire me for being able to tell what's classic and what's not, because I don't think I can. If I could, I wouldn't have needed to do such a big closet purge in 2014! Lol! Offhand, an example of items I think are classic are Burberry trenches; I would imagine that details change on these too though over time. Certain Chanel and Hermes bags, the LV Speedy; just to name a few. Interestingly enough, I don't own any of these; maybe I need to revise my list![emoji6]

An example of how things change over time are watches. My dear MIL has a Cartier, gold and diamond watch. The watch face looks really teeny tiny compared to watches that are worn now. I don't consider the watch I wear very big, but the face still looks a lot bigger on mine!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Grandpa always believed that a woman wasn't fully dressed unless she has a handbag. On his deathbed, grandma visited him wearing an obviously faux (think back-alley Chinatown out if a van) fur coat. With his dying breath, grandpa told grandma to come close, he said, "that is the ugliest coat I've ever seen." Then he died. Grandpa, in his 50s, taught himself to sew so he could tailor his own clothing. He was very fond of vests, newsboy hats, and even had a cane as an accessory. People nowadys don't put as much thought into their appearance anymore.



You clearly have your Granddad's sense of humor! I hope he lived a long and happy life! He must have been a remarkable man. I agree that many people don't care as much as they used to. On the other hand, we do, don't we? And so do all the other TPF members, right? Fashion is such a huge industry, I wonder, if it's because people do care, or because they are influenced by the media? Also, it's much easier to dress individually than it used to be. If we say we like the style of the fifties or sixties, we have certain items in mind that define that period of time. I'm not saying people were wearing uniforms, but it was more uniform than it is now. There's no point to this post I guess, I'm just writing, what randomly pops into my head after a long day... I apologize.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Please don't admire me for being able to tell what's classic and what's not, because I don't think I can. If I could, I wouldn't have needed to do such a big closet purge in 2014! Lol! Offhand, an example of items I think are classic are Burberry trenches; I would imagine that details change on these too though over time. Certain Chanel and Hermes bags, the LV Speedy; just to name a few. Interestingly enough, I don't own any of these; maybe I need to revise my list![emoji6]
> 
> An example of how things change over time are watches. My dear MIL has a Cartier, gold and diamond watch. The watch face looks really teeny tiny compared to watches that are worn now. I don't consider the watch I wear very big, but the face still looks a lot bigger on mine!



Interesting. I've noticed the same about watches. I'm wearing a 20 year old Omega constellation every single day. It used to be so modern and edgy, but it seems tiny now compared to others. I also gave my husband an Omega watch for our wedding, which is of course much bigger, and it would almost be more fitting, if I wore his now. 

What you said about classics makes me wonder, if it's the bags that are timeless or the brands. A Chanel bag worn 20 years ago is vintage,but is it a classic? With LV I really don't know. We had that discussion before. I personally don't want one because of all the fakes. My sister - yes, the one with the coat - got a LV wallet 20 years ago that she still uses every day. It's impeccable still. But she hates the fact, that there is always a teenager with a copy around. So I guess we are snobs...:wondering


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> You clearly have your Granddad's sense of humor! I hope he lived a long and happy life! He must have been a remarkable man. I agree that many people don't care as much as they used to. On the other hand, we do, don't we? And so do all the other TPF members, right? Fashion is such a huge industry, I wonder, if it's because people do care, or because they are influenced by the media? Also, it's much easier to dress individually than it used to be. If we say we like the style of the fifties or sixties, we have certain items in mind that define that period of time. I'm not saying people were wearing uniforms, but it was more uniform than it is now. There's no point to this post I guess, I'm just writing, what randomly pops into my head after a long day... I apologize.



No apologies! I love reading your thoughts & comments. I always imagine you as the sister that never gave me head lice.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> No apologies! I love reading your thoughts & comments. I always imagine you as the sister that never gave me head lice.



Just headaches, Right?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> No apologies! I love reading your thoughts & comments. I always imagine you as the sister that never gave me head lice.



Thank you though. It's so comfortable not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## Marylin

I wore a winter scarf today!! It has been raining every day this week, we've been turning on the floor heating in the house. In June! I had put all my longer boots away in spring, just kept this one pair and wore it a couple times this week. And wellingtons...&#9748;&#65039; 
We met with friends for lunch today. Very casual. I made my oldest wear a wool hat, because he has a bit of a cold. I must be the most embarrassing mother ever.  :shame:But it is so cold and disgusting outside. 
So this is what I wore, the leather jacket was my first ever. Bought it 4 years ago and now have to admit of owning 6. This one is my warmest, though.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I wore a winter scarf today!! It has been raining every day this week, we've been turning on the floor heating in the house. In June! I had put all my longer boots away in spring, just kept this one pair and wore it a couple times this week. And wellingtons...&#9748;&#65039;
> We met with friends for lunch today. Very casual. I made my oldest wear a wool hat, because he has a bit of a cold. I must be the most embarrassing mother ever.  :shame:But it is so cold and disgusting outside.
> So this is what I wore, the leather jacket was my first ever. Bought it 4 years ago and now have to admit of owning 6. This one is my warmest, though.



I love the sweater and jacket!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Talk about shopping from our own wardrobes - attended a wedding and wore a dress that is at least 5 years old. It is my fave dress that I was either talking about here or in another thread. It seems to just always fit me no matter my weight, and I feel like it's suitable for a lot of occasions, be it work, or other functions. For work, I usually wear a sweater over it and just use it as a skirt. I was originally going to wear something else, but changed last second and luckily I did, because someone else was wearing the dress I was planning to wear already!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hm, not sure why it's showing up sideways...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Talk about shopping from our own wardrobes - attended a wedding and wore a dress that is at least 5 years old. It is my fave dress that I was either talking about here or in another thread. It seems to just always fit me no matter my weight, and I feel like it's suitable for a lot of occasions, be it work, or other functions. For work, I usually wear a sweater over it and just use it as a skirt. I was originally going to wear something else, but changed last second and luckily I did, because someone else was wearing the dress I was planning to wear already!



Oh I completely understand why you always go for this dress! It is so pretty and the color works so well on you. Did you have your hair up? Also the shoes and bag look good. I like that they are not black! 

I also absolutely adore your new bag, I looove the color! Please would you show us how you wear it? Orange is such a fun color, I caught myself admiring an orange MK bag, pretty much the same style beluga has posted in pink. I'm not sure, wether to go with it. It's on sale, but do I really need it? And haven't I spend enough yet?


----------



## Marylin

I managed to wear my LV scarf. It's beautiful, but so silky and therefore slippery,that I constantly have to adjust it. That's always my scarf problem. Also, it's huge! So opening and putting it around my neck again while out and about is not that easy. Still love it,  but really have to plan ahead.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh I completely understand why you always go for this dress! It is so pretty and the color works so well on you. Did you have your hair up? Also the shoes and bag look good. I like that they are not black!
> 
> I also absolutely adore your new bag, I looove the color! Please would you show us how you wear it? Orange is such a fun color, I caught myself admiring an orange MK bag, pretty much the same style beluga has posted in pink. I'm not sure, wether to go with it. It's on sale, but do I really need it? And haven't I spend enough yet?



Thank you! And now that you mention the shoes, I remember that they're even older than the dress lol. I had my hair pulled back into a loose braid. Tnx, I love my orange bag! I haven't really been using it to make outfits with, but I think because I loveitso much and wearit anyway, I may be breaking a lot of outfits haha. I usually pair it with my bf jeans and pick a neutral colored top. For work, with black pants and a neutral top. It goes well with navy, ivory, and beiges I find (browns too but i don't have many brown items). I've also consciously paired it with mustard yellow and olive and they seem to work quite well.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I managed to wear my LV scarf. It's beautiful, but so silky and therefore slippery,that I constantly have to adjust it. That's always my scarf problem. Also, it's huge! So opening and putting it around my neck again while out and about is not that easy. Still love it,  but really have to plan ahead.



Looks awesome against the dark backdrop you've setup. And as usual, love your coat!!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Talk about shopping from our own wardrobes - attended a wedding and wore a dress that is at least 5 years old. It is my fave dress that I was either talking about here or in another thread. It seems to just always fit me no matter my weight, and I feel like it's suitable for a lot of occasions, be it work, or other functions. For work, I usually wear a sweater over it and just use it as a skirt. I was originally going to wear something else, but changed last second and luckily I did, because someone else was wearing the dress I was planning to wear already!



Beautiful dress and outfit, eggtart! Perfect for a wedding!



Marylin said:


> I managed to wear my LV scarf. It's beautiful, but so silky and therefore slippery,that I constantly have to adjust it. That's always my scarf problem. Also, it's huge! So opening and putting it around my neck again while out and about is not that easy. Still love it,  but really have to plan ahead.



Great look, Marylin! I love how you paired the scarf with a monochromatic look, but added the graphic tee to make it look fresh!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful dress and outfit, eggtart! Perfect for a wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look, Marylin! I love how you paired the scarf with a monochromatic look, but added the graphic tee to make it look fresh!



Thank you!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you! And now that you mention the shoes, I remember that they're even older than the dress lol. I had my hair pulled back into a loose braid. Tnx, I love my orange bag! I haven't really been using it to make outfits with, but I think because I loveitso much and wearit anyway, I may be breaking a lot of outfits haha. I usually pair it with my bf jeans and pick a neutral colored top. For work, with black pants and a neutral top. It goes well with navy, ivory, and beiges I find (browns too but i don't have many brown items). I've also consciously paired it with mustard yellow and olive and they seem to work quite well.



I can totally see the yellow and olive! It's going to be so much fun seeing your new outfit ideas! And with navy it will look so sophisticated. I'm seriously considering an orange bag now!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Looks awesome against the dark backdrop you've setup. And as usual, love your coat!!



Thanks! When in doubt, go black, right?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful dress and outfit, eggtart! Perfect for a wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look, Marylin! I love how you paired the scarf with a monochromatic look, but added the graphic tee to make it look fresh!



Thank you Mimmy. You totally got the point! I was wearing a plain black T,but decided against it, because it looked so boring. The scarf gives me so many more options, but for the first outing I decided to play it safe.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I can totally see the yellow and olive! It's going to be so much fun seeing your new outfit ideas! And with navy it will look so sophisticated. I'm seriously considering an orange bag now!



i think I know which mk bag you'e thinking about, and if so, i saw that one myself too! and really liked it!.. not to enable haha


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I must be the most embarrassing mother ever.  :shame:



Don't worry, you're giving him a good reason for therapy &#128540;.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i think I know which mk bag you'e thinking about, and if so, i saw that one myself too! and really liked it!.. not to enable haha



I'm trying to be good. I won't buy another bag (for now) if I don't really need it. I have this beautiful red Max Mara that doesn't get enough attention and will be just as much of an accent color as orange would be. So I'll try to use that one instead and will envy you every time you post yours


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Don't worry, you're giving him a good reason for therapy &#128540;.



I still made him stay home from school, because he has such a cold. So there wasn't  even a point to me forcing him to wear a hat. No lesson learnt. But, yes, I can totally see the HAT being something a therapist would get a lot of hours out off!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Hi LVk8, it seems we have some of the same skeletons in our closets...[emoji88]
> 
> Even if the flared skirt look gets a revival, I don't think I'd wear them. One of the advantages of getting older is to better know your body and also that it doesn't change that much any more. At least not for a while. And even though I do fit in most of my old clothes and they look ok, I just don't want them any more, they bore me. - I've tried a black shirt dress the other day, that I've had for years. But even though I love black, this one makes me look sad and pale.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about getting dressed up, or dressing more professional in your new job? I always wonder how to stay impeccable when it's hot outside - a concern we've discussed in this and other threads before. What do I wear if I can't wear shorts?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see what you've got and how you combine your new items with what you already have! Please keep us posted, would you?



Sorry it took me a few days to circle back! 

Hehe... I think a lot of women went for the trumpet flare skirt 10 years ago.  I liked the look then but gave mine away a few years ago.  A basic straight pencil skirt will always be a classic.

I am kind of excited to go back to more of a dress up environment.  Much of my wardrobe lends itself to dress up/dress down.  So I can still wear my silk shirts to work, they just need to be tucked into a skirt instead of worn loose over lace shorts.  

As for the clothes I acquired in my Buffalo Exchange trade about two weeks ago I came away with four dresses, a H scarf (!) & a blue floppy felt hat which is currently out at the cleaners:







Sorry these pix are not great but top L is a khaki/military style Michael Kors dress with brown leather accents, top R is a 3/4 sleeve gray Calvin Klein, bottom L is a navy blue BCBG Max Azria & bottom R is a black Cynthia Rowley.  The CK & CR do not look great on a hanger but are both super flattering on.  Good canvases for accessories in pops of color.  And the scarf....swoon!  My first H anything [emoji173]&#65039;

Probably the best I've ever done trading up at Buffalo Exchange!  I gave away 3 bags of wardrobe items including 2 tote bags and a clutch & had to kick in an additional $30 which I think is A+ in the budget friendly department!  DH & I are renovating our house so I'm up for shopping my closet/sticking to a budget [emoji106]


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it took me a few days to circle back!
> 
> Hehe... I think a lot of women went for the trumpet flare skirt 10 years ago.  I liked the look then but gave mine away a few years ago.  A basic straight pencil skirt will always be a classic.
> 
> I am kind of excited to go back to more of a dress up environment.  Much of my wardrobe lends itself to dress up/dress down.  So I can still wear my silk shirts to work, they just need to be tucked into a skirt instead of worn loose over lace shorts.
> 
> As for the clothes I acquired in my Buffalo Exchange trade about two weeks ago I came away with four dresses, a H scarf (!) & a blue floppy felt hat which is currently out at the cleaners:
> 
> View attachment 3041416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041417
> 
> 
> Sorry these pix are not great but top L is a khaki/military style Michael Kors dress with brown leather accents, top R is a 3/4 sleeve gray Calvin Klein, bottom L is a navy blue BCBG Max Azria & bottom R is a black Cynthia Rowley.  The CK & CR do not look great on a hanger but are both super flattering on.  Good canvases for accessories in pops of color.  And the scarf....swoon!  My first H anything [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Probably the best I've ever done trading up at Buffalo Exchange!  I gave away 3 bags of wardrobe items including 2 tote bags and a clutch & had to kick in an additional $30 which I think is A+ in the budget friendly department!  DH & I are renovating our house so I'm up for shopping my closet/sticking to a budget [emoji106]


I feel like u hit jackpot with ur trades!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it took me a few days to circle back!
> 
> Hehe... I think a lot of women went for the trumpet flare skirt 10 years ago.  I liked the look then but gave mine away a few years ago.  A basic straight pencil skirt will always be a classic.
> 
> I am kind of excited to go back to more of a dress up environment.  Much of my wardrobe lends itself to dress up/dress down.  So I can still wear my silk shirts to work, they just need to be tucked into a skirt instead of worn loose over lace shorts.
> 
> As for the clothes I acquired in my Buffalo Exchange trade about two weeks ago I came away with four dresses, a H scarf (!) & a blue floppy felt hat which is currently out at the cleaners:
> 
> View attachment 3041416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041417
> 
> 
> Sorry these pix are not great but top L is a khaki/military style Michael Kors dress with brown leather accents, top R is a 3/4 sleeve gray Calvin Klein, bottom L is a navy blue BCBG Max Azria & bottom R is a black Cynthia Rowley.  The CK & CR do not look great on a hanger but are both super flattering on.  Good canvases for accessories in pops of color.  And the scarf....swoon!  My first H anything [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Probably the best I've ever done trading up at Buffalo Exchange!  I gave away 3 bags of wardrobe items including 2 tote bags and a clutch & had to kick in an additional $30 which I think is A+ in the budget friendly department!  DH & I are renovating our house so I'm up for shopping my closet/sticking to a budget [emoji106]



I like absolutely EVERYTHING! You made great choices, the Hermes is exquisite and I especially like the shirt-dress. They are so versatile. Very good basics! What a smart shopper you are!


----------



## LVk8

Other than my awesome trades I did add one expensive wardrobe item this summer - a DVF silk romper.  I used to have a super cute shorts romper but it was a cheapo polyester version that eventually pilled up and was too gross to keep wearing so I invested in a nicer version.  Impractical outside of casual/weekend situations but it's so cute! 

I am a sucker for a keyhole back.... The one I bought is navy and not black [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## katdhoneybee

LVk8 said:


> Other than my awesome trades I did add one expensive wardrobe item this summer - a DVF silk romper.  I used to have a super cute shorts romper but it was a cheapo polyester version that eventually pilled up and was too gross to keep wearing so I invested in a nicer version.  Impractical outside of casual/weekend situations but it's so cute!
> 
> I am a sucker for a keyhole back.... The one I bought is navy and not black [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3042219


Love this! Good buy. I think if you've tested a less expensive version IRL and then worn it so much it didn't hold up, you can feel good about buying a better-made version of it, even if it's not everyday-practical.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Other than my awesome trades I did add one expensive wardrobe item this summer - a DVF silk romper.  I used to have a super cute shorts romper but it was a cheapo polyester version that eventually pilled up and was too gross to keep wearing so I invested in a nicer version.  Impractical outside of casual/weekend situations but it's so cute!
> 
> I am a sucker for a keyhole back.... The one I bought is navy and not black [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3042219


i love it! and I especially love the exposed zipper. I have a very casual shorts romper that dh HATES (but i love wearing it cuz it's so darn comfy) but I bet he'd like this!



katdhoneybee said:


> Love this! Good buy. I think if you've tested a less expensive version IRL and then worn it so much it didn't hold up, you can feel good about buying a better-made version of it, even if it's not everyday-practical.



agreed. There have been items where I buy for very inexpensive and they turn out to be something I wear a lot and love, so then i search for something of better quality.


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it took me a few days to circle back!
> 
> Hehe... I think a lot of women went for the trumpet flare skirt 10 years ago.  I liked the look then but gave mine away a few years ago.  A basic straight pencil skirt will always be a classic.
> 
> I am kind of excited to go back to more of a dress up environment.  Much of my wardrobe lends itself to dress up/dress down.  So I can still wear my silk shirts to work, they just need to be tucked into a skirt instead of worn loose over lace shorts.
> 
> As for the clothes I acquired in my Buffalo Exchange trade about two weeks ago I came away with four dresses, a H scarf (!) & a blue floppy felt hat which is currently out at the cleaners:
> 
> View attachment 3041416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041417
> 
> 
> Sorry these pix are not great but top L is a khaki/military style Michael Kors dress with brown leather accents, top R is a 3/4 sleeve gray Calvin Klein, bottom L is a navy blue BCBG Max Azria & bottom R is a black Cynthia Rowley.  The CK & CR do not look great on a hanger but are both super flattering on.  Good canvases for accessories in pops of color.  And the scarf....swoon!  My first H anything [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Probably the best I've ever done trading up at Buffalo Exchange!  I gave away 3 bags of wardrobe items including 2 tote bags and a clutch & had to kick in an additional $30 which I think is A+ in the budget friendly department!  DH & I are renovating our house so I'm up for shopping my closet/sticking to a budget [emoji106]




Wow, LVk8! Great dresses; my most recent 3 dress purchases have been "blank slate" dresses. I like the way I can add different accessories to them. I'm a bit jelly of your H scarf find; actually I'm really happy for you![emoji6]


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> I like absolutely EVERYTHING! You made great choices, the Hermes is exquisite and I especially like the shirt-dress. They are so versatile. Very good basics! What a smart shopper you are!




Thanks Marilyn!  Coming from you who is Smart Shopper Número Uno I will take the compliment [emoji173]&#65039;



katdhoneybee said:


> Love this! Good buy. I think if you've tested a less expensive version IRL and then worn it so much it didn't hold up, you can feel good about buying a better-made version of it, even if it's not everyday-practical.



I've been verrrry slowly trying to upgrade my old well loved (aka falling apart) polyester wardrobe items to nicer natural fabric versions.  My wardrobe is always a work in progress [emoji106]



eggtartapproved said:


> i love it! and I especially love the exposed zipper. I have a very casual shorts romper that dh HATES (but i love wearing it cuz it's so darn comfy) but I bet he'd like this!




Egg it's not a zipper it's a keyhole slit.  I so love that open back looks have come into fashion [emoji7]



Mimmy said:


> Wow, LVk8! Great dresses; my most recent 3 dress purchases have been "blank slate" dresses. I like the way I can add different accessories to them. I'm a bit jelly of your H scarf find; actually I'm really happy for you![emoji6]




Mimmy you have gorgeous scarves, I'm just trying to catch up to your chicness [emoji4]

Well with these new & new-to-me purchases / trades I'm cut off until fall!  

For those of you who use Stylebook...how much of a pain is it to upload your wardrobe?  Maybe during my staycation between jobs I'll commit to Stylebook.  I tried to do "fakey Stylebook" via Polyvore awhile back but it was always time consuming to find "proxy items" for things in my closet.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Egg it's not a zipper it's a keyhole slit.  I so love that open back looks have come into fashion [emoji7]
> 
> For those of you who use Stylebook...how much of a pain is it to upload your wardrobe?  Maybe during my staycation between jobs I'll commit to Stylebook.  I tried to do "fakey Stylebook" via Polyvore awhile back but it was always time consuming to find "proxy items" for things in my closet.



Oooh, I see it now, I zoomed in lol. It's even better!!!! Stylebook - it was a pain lol. I tried searching for as much stock photos as I could. The bay was good too as sometimes ppl put the clothes on the dummies and removing the background easier and also showed how the item looked on a body.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Thanks Marilyn!  Coming from you who is Smart Shopper Número Uno I will take the compliment
> 
> For those of you who use Stylebook...how much of a pain is it to upload your wardrobe?  Maybe during my staycation between jobs I'll commit to Stylebook.  I tried to do "fakey Stylebook" via Polyvore awhile back but it was always time consuming to find "proxy items" for things in my closet.



Thank you, dear,but I'm so not smart! I still have a few skirts in my closet I have not worn yet, that I paid full price for... Pics later. Advice greatly appreciated 

I agree that stylebook can be a pain, I have a zillion pics I took myself to proove this. But once you have everything in the app it's so much fun to work with it. There was a time though, that I FORGOT some of my clothes,because they were not in the app...

Btw I really like your new romper. I can see you styling it in sooo many different ways!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies! We've reached the 1000 posts point! Actually it was Mimmy who posted number 1000, thank you Mimmy, you have been such an inspiration! &#10084;&#65039; And thanks to all of you for making this thread so much fun, for posting pics and ideas, giving advice and making us laugh. I am so enjoying your virtual company.: and I'm posting a (small) part of my wardrobe to celebrate, I've taken more pics,but still haven't managed to post more than one... Will take me another 1000 posts I'm afraid...


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ladies! We've reached the 1000 posts point! Actually it was Mimmy who posted number 1000, thank you Mimmy, you have been such an inspiration! &#10084;&#65039; And thanks to all of you for making this thread so much fun, for posting pics and ideas, giving advice and making us laugh. I am so enjoying your virtual company.: and I'm posting a (small) part of my wardrobe to celebrate, I've taken more pics,but still haven't managed to post more than one... Will take me another 1000 posts I'm afraid...



Super nice! Your hangers are gorgeous! My hangers just say: We &#10084;&#65039; our customers. Too lazy to switch out hangers from the cleaners. When I move into my new house and redo my closet, I'll have to post pics.


----------



## beluga

LVk8 said:


> Other than my awesome trades I did add one expensive wardrobe item this summer - a DVF silk romper.  I used to have a super cute shorts romper but it was a cheapo polyester version that eventually pilled up and was too gross to keep wearing so I invested in a nicer version.  Impractical outside of casual/weekend situations but it's so cute!
> 
> I am a sucker for a keyhole back.... The one I bought is navy and not black [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3042219



Love rompers, but I don't own any because if the whole bathroom-coordination issue.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Super nice! Your hangers are gorgeous! My hangers just say: We &#10084;&#65039; our customers. Too lazy to switch out hangers from the cleaners. When I move into my new house and redo my closet, I'll have to post pics.



Looking forward to your pics! But give us some warning, your wardrobe might be too colorful for somebody like me who has a lot of black...


----------



## Marylin

Another glimpse into my wardrobe. Tops.


----------



## Marylin

And bottoms.


----------



## eggtartapproved

yaaaay 1,000 posts!!!! i love the pant and shoe organization of your closet. I've been looking at that for our place but there is just not enough space in our condo. I'd have to convert our second bedroom into an entire closet to be able to have that kind of interior organization.. which IMO is not a bad idea lol

Edit: or I have too much stuff still... haha


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> yaaaay 1,000 posts!!!! i love the pant and shoe organization of your closet. I've been looking at that for our place but there is just not enough space in our condo. I'd have to convert our second bedroom into an entire closet to be able to have that kind of interior organization.. which IMO is not a bad idea lol
> 
> Edit: or I have too much stuff still... haha



Great idea! I'd love to have a wardrobe room. My kids just don't want to move out......


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Thanks Marilyn!  Coming from you who is Smart Shopper Número Uno I will take the compliment [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I've been verrrry slowly trying to upgrade my old well loved (aka falling apart) polyester wardrobe items to nicer natural fabric versions.  My wardrobe is always a work in progress [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egg it's not a zipper it's a keyhole slit.  I so love that open back looks have come into fashion [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy you have gorgeous scarves, I'm just trying to catch up to your chicness [emoji4]
> 
> Well with these new & new-to-me purchases / trades I'm cut off until fall!
> 
> For those of you who use Stylebook...how much of a pain is it to upload your wardrobe?  Maybe during my staycation between jobs I'll commit to Stylebook.  I tried to do "fakey Stylebook" via Polyvore awhile back but it was always time consuming to find "proxy items" for things in my closet.




Thanks for the scarf compliment, LVk8! If I am honest the initial picture taking was quite a chore. It took me about 6 weekends and a few days off to take pictures of my existing clothing, shoes, bags and other accessories, if I am remembering correctly. Now it's a lot easier because I either take pics of what I buy right away or use stock photos. I think I am fairly picky about my photos though, and it's probably not necessary! My DH inadvertently helped me out in the beginning by telling me "you'll never be able to take photos of all your stuff"! I rarely back down from a challenge, so I was determined to get this done! Lol!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ladies! We've reached the 1000 posts point! Actually it was Mimmy who posted number 1000, thank you Mimmy, you have been such an inspiration! [emoji173]&#65039; And thanks to all of you for making this thread so much fun, for posting pics and ideas, giving advice and making us laugh. I am so enjoying your virtual company.: and I'm posting a (small) part of my wardrobe to celebrate, I've taken more pics,but still haven't managed to post more than one... Will take me another 1000 posts I'm afraid...




Congrats on 1000 posts, Marylin! This is such a fun thread; love your closet organization too![emoji8]


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> And bottoms.



What size shoe do you wear? I want to share!


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> Talk about shopping from our own wardrobes - attended a wedding and wore a dress that is at least 5 years old. It is my fave dress that I was either talking about here or in another thread. It seems to just always fit me no matter my weight, and I feel like it's suitable for a lot of occasions, be it work, or other functions. For work, I usually wear a sweater over it and just use it as a skirt. I was originally going to wear something else, but changed last second and luckily I did, because someone else was wearing the dress I was planning to wear already!




You look amazing [emoji7] love the dress!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> And bottoms.


  That wardrobe though!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Congrats on 1000 posts, Marylin! This is such a fun thread; love your closet organization too![emoji8]



Thanks Mimmy! It's from Ikea, so there are lots of organization possibilities. I won't show you my husband's side, though...


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> What size shoe do you wear? I want to share!



Sure, come over, let's have a shoe party!


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> That wardrobe though!



Thank you katdhoneybee! And welcome!


----------



## Marylin

Here come the jackets and blazers and of course - more shoes...


----------



## Marylin

And here comes confession time. I told you about the skirts I haven't worn. I don have that many, but out of the ones I have there are 3!! that I have never worn. Ever. The top one by Max Mara I bought last summer. I removed the zipper and button and attached a blue stretchy piece of fabric that I can fold over for a better fit. I only have this picture though. It is very stiff and heavy. The flowery one I only bought this year. It looks good, I'm still excited about it, so why don't I wear it? I don't really know what to wear with it. Same thing with the last skirt. This  navy one I almost wore for Christmas, but the tree was so huge, I didn't fit into the living room...


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> And here comes confession time. I told you about the skirts I haven't worn. I don have that many, but out of the ones I have there are 3!! that I have never worn. Ever. The top one by Max Mara I bought last summer. I removed the zipper and button and attached a blue stretchy piece of fabric that I can fold over for a better fit. I only have this picture though. It is very stiff and heavy. The flowery one I only bought this year. It looks good, I'm still excited about it, so why don't I wear it? I don't really know what to wear with it. Same thing with the last skirt. This  navy one I almost wore for Christmas, but the tree was so huge, I didn't fit into the living room...



What? Never worn? This is skirt abuse. I say crisp white button down shirt, either short sleeved or rolled-up long sleeve. Its very Carolina Herrera. Colorful cardigans over plain white camisole.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> You look amazing [emoji7] love the dress!



Thank you! It's definitely a favourite of mine


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> And here comes confession time. I told you about the skirts I haven't worn. I don have that many, but out of the ones I have there are 3!! that I have never worn. Ever. The top one by Max Mara I bought last summer. I removed the zipper and button and attached a blue stretchy piece of fabric that I can fold over for a better fit. I only have this picture though. It is very stiff and heavy. The flowery one I only bought this year. It looks good, I'm still excited about it, so why don't I wear it? I don't really know what to wear with it. Same thing with the last skirt. This  navy one I almost wore for Christmas, but the tree was so huge, I didn't fit into the living room...


I love all 3 of these!!! Especially the navy one! A sleeveless neutral blouse would go well with all 3 I think. If they sit higher on the waist, maybe a boxier sleeveless top so that it just skims the top of the waist but still covers. Kwim? Does that description make sense? Lol


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> What? Never worn? This is skirt abuse. I say crisp white button down shirt, either short sleeved or rolled-up long sleeve. Its very Carolina Herrera. Colorful cardigans over plain white camisole.



Here is the thing: Everytime  I try this approach  I realise, my waist doesn't sit where it's supposed to be. My legs seem too long, the proportions aren't right. I will have to play with it - and of course have to get a shirt that fits properly...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I love all 3 of these!!! Especially the navy one! A sleeveless neutral blouse would go well with all 3 I think. If they sit higher on the waist, maybe a boxier sleeveless top so that it just skims the top of the waist but still covers. Kwim? Does that description make sense? Lol



Kwim! Did you just make this up? It's hilarious! My belly doesn't do kwim easily, though. Neither do my arms do sleeveless well... I am thinking of a neutral T-Shirt now, what kind of neutral did you have in mind?


----------



## Marylin

Beluga, this one is for you! And everybody who's interested, of course! (A very, very small part of my collection - I even managed to squeeze in most of my NY purchases) Enjoy


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> And here comes confession time. I told you about the skirts I haven't worn. I don have that many, but out of the ones I have there are 3!! that I have never worn. Ever. The top one by Max Mara I bought last summer. I removed the zipper and button and attached a blue stretchy piece of fabric that I can fold over for a better fit. I only have this picture though. It is very stiff and heavy. The flowery one I only bought this year. It looks good, I'm still excited about it, so why don't I wear it? I don't really know what to wear with it. Same thing with the last skirt. This  navy one I almost wore for Christmas, but the tree was so huge, I didn't fit into the living room...




I love wearing chevron stripes!  I have a long white/navy chevron skirt that I wear alllll the time.  This summer you could pair it with a tank top and it would look great!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Thank you katdhoneybee! And welcome!



Thanks! Glad to be here!



beluga said:


> What? Never worn? This is skirt abuse. I say crisp white button down shirt, either short sleeved or rolled-up long sleeve. Its very Carolina Herrera. Colorful cardigans over plain white camisole.



Skirt abuse, ha!  And I love this suggestion. A white button down is classic and goes with basically everything. 

On the subject of white button downs, it's a classic that I need. I'm looking for one that has a slim shape but is not super fitted - I'd like a little room in the torso and bust. I own a non-iron version from Brooks Brothers, and I love the non-iron part of it (I hate ironing!!!), but it's quite fitted. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Kwim! Did you just make this up? It's hilarious! My belly doesn't do kwim easily, though. Neither do my arms do sleeveless well... I am thinking of a neutral T-Shirt now, what kind of neutral did you have in mind?



I think ivory would go well withh all 3 of them. I had a hard time with button up tops. I found button upp tunics work better, and gap's boyfriend fit button up work well for me. Beofre that, it was hard to findd tops that fit my bust and weren't too baggy, or vice versa. Was a mess haha.


----------



## LVk8

Hm.  In terms of crisp collared work shirts the two I have (one white, one pinstripe) are definitely fitted but I have a few silk Joie button down tops that I can wear both professionally & casually that I think are great. Well cut with a slim look but a little room in the arms, bust & torso


----------



## beluga

katdhoneybee said:


> Thanks! Glad to be here!
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt abuse, ha!  And I love this suggestion. A white button down is classic and goes with basically everything.
> 
> On the subject of white button downs, it's a classic that I need. I'm looking for one that has a slim shape but is not super fitted - I'd like a little room in the torso and bust. I own a non-iron version from Brooks Brothers, and I love the non-iron part of it (I hate ironing!!!), but it's quite fitted. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Your best bet is to befriend a good tailor. They can do wonders for your clothes. It actually does not cost that much and it can make a good shirt turn into a great shirt.


----------



## LVk8

Yes I agree about tailoring!  In fact I'm taking in two shirts today that are a touch long to have them more fitted.  I have long legs relative to my torso so I always have to buy petite or invest in tailoring


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Beluga, this one is for you! And everybody who's interested, of course! (A very, very small part of my collection - I even managed to squeeze in most of my NY purchases) Enjoy



I think I just had a shoegasm.


----------



## Leda

Marylin said:


> Wow that's cool! Fitting into your old clothes after just 5 months. Congratulations and of course also to having a baby! 800 $ doesn't seem like much. I also use the style book app - thanks to Mimmy and friends here on TPF. Haven't documented everything, but will try to do so. I would love to see how you wear your outfits and how you dress on a budget! Thank you!


I use my "me myself" app book...
Never heard about this ,...called,  style book app..what? Who?....kkkkk..just joking, sorry!


----------



## Marylin

Ok I took your advice and tried on my blouses/shirts with the skirts. They are all too stiff, too dressy for my everyday looks. I got this one today, hoping it will give me some options. It is very light and not quite sleeveless. Borrowed this pic from the Hallhuber website. A bit hard to see maybe, it's off white, so I'm trying out Mimmy's suggestion. I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Marylin

Leda said:


> I use my "me myself" app book...
> Never heard about this ,...called,  style book app..what? Who?....kkkkk..just joking, sorry!



You've lost me there...&#10067;please explain!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ok I took your advice and tried on my blouses/shirts with the skirts. They are all too stiff, too dressy for my everyday looks. I got this one today, hoping it will give me some options. It is very light and not quite sleeveless. Borrowed this pic from the Hallhuber website. A bit hard to see maybe, it's off white, so I'm trying out Mimmy's suggestion. I'll let you know how it works!




Please let us know how it works, but I can't take credit for the suggestion. It was eggtart's.[emoji6]


----------



## katdhoneybee

Tailoring is great advice, thanks ladies!

I'm excited to see how the shirt/skirt experiment goes Marylin! Regardless if the blouse works with the skirt, I think you should keep it. It's pretty!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I think ivory would go well withh all 3 of them. I had a hard time with button up tops. I found button upp tunics work better, and gap's boyfriend fit button up work well for me. Beofre that, it was hard to findd tops that fit my bust and weren't too baggy, or vice versa. Was a mess haha.



Sorry Eggtart! Credit where credit's due! Thanks for the ivory idea! I'll put some outfits together tomorrow!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Please let us know how it works, but I can't take credit for the suggestion. It was eggtart's.[emoji6]



You're right of course. I had just been lurking on your thread, so you must have been stuck in my mind...


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Tailoring is great advice, thanks ladies!
> 
> I'm excited to see how the shirt/skirt experiment goes Marylin! Regardless if the blouse works with the skirt, I think you should keep it. It's pretty!



Thank you! The blouse was pretty cheap, so it can stay. Also,my husband likes it lot, which is always a good sign. 

Let us know how the tailoring is going!


----------



## Leda

Marylin said:


> You've lost me there...&#10067;please explain!


I mean I follow myself to dress . I choose what I use just by following my feelings and taste.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ok I took your advice and tried on my blouses/shirts with the skirts. They are all too stiff, too dressy for my everyday looks. I got this one today, hoping it will give me some options. It is very light and not quite sleeveless. Borrowed this pic from the Hallhuber website. A bit hard to see maybe, it's off white, so I'm trying out Mimmy's suggestion. I'll let you know how it works!



Oooh I like this!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ok I took your advice and tried on my blouses/shirts with the skirts. They are all too stiff, too dressy for my everyday looks. I got this one today, hoping it will give me some options. It is very light and not quite sleeveless. Borrowed this pic from the Hallhuber website. A bit hard to see maybe, it's off white, so I'm trying out Mimmy's suggestion. I'll let you know how it works!



Love the simplicity of this. Great choice.


----------



## beluga

I had time to browse the mall today and wandered into Chanel. They actually had my beige & black flap I was wishing for! BUT...ugh, I feel like its one of those bad first dates that was set up through internet dating websites. It wasn't what I expected. The lambskin was rather dull and the shape was odd-looking. The beige was also darker than what I had imagined. I'm crossing this one off my list.

I'm really on a handbag buying spree this year. This is bad. I have this love/hate relationship with LV monogram. On one hand, I appreciate the old school charm of the LV initials, the pattern, canvas, vachetta. On the other hand, I don't like the fact that it screams LV. But...I happen to stumble upon a watercolor speedy 35 in brown! I have seen the white version a few times, but never the brown. So I should receive this bag on the 1st of July. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its what it'll live up to my expectations. (This is alot, I do have an Asian mama afterall, HA!)


----------



## Mimmy

Leda said:


> I use my "me myself" app book...
> 
> Never heard about this ,...called,  style book app..what? Who?....kkkkk..just joking, sorry!







Leda said:


> I mean I follow myself to dress . I choose what I use just by following my feelings and taste.




I think it's great that you have a clear sense of your style and taste, Leda! The Stylebook app does not change your style. It is an organizational tool that allows you to look into your closet without opening it's physical doors. Mine is on my iPhone, so I can also look into it when shopping to see if something I want to buy will go with other things that I already own. It has helped me not to buy things that are very similar to what I already have in my closet. It's not for everyone, but I have found it to be very useful![emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> I had time to browse the mall today and wandered into Chanel. They actually had my beige & black flap I was wishing for! BUT...ugh, I feel like its one of those bad first dates that was set up through internet dating websites. It wasn't what I expected. The lambskin was rather dull and the shape was odd-looking. The beige was also darker than what I had imagined. I'm crossing this one off my list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really on a handbag buying spree this year. This is bad. I have this love/hate relationship with LV monogram. On one hand, I appreciate the old school charm of the LV initials, the pattern, canvas, vachetta. On the other hand, I don't like the fact that it screams LV. But...I happen to stumble upon a watercolor speedy 35 in brown! I have seen the white version a few times, but never the brown. So I should receive this bag on the 1st of July. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its what it'll live up to my expectations. (This is alot, I do have an Asian mama afterall, HA!)




I'm glad you were able to see the Chanel, irl, beluga. No worries now about the "perfect" bag that never was. 

Wow, a brown,watercolor Speedy! I had to google it to see what it even looks like. Looks pretty amazing; can't wait to see it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> I had time to browse the mall today and wandered into Chanel. They actually had my beige & black flap I was wishing for! BUT...ugh, I feel like its one of those bad first dates that was set up through internet dating websites. It wasn't what I expected. The lambskin was rather dull and the shape was odd-looking. The beige was also darker than what I had imagined. I'm crossing this one off my list.
> 
> I'm really on a handbag buying spree this year. This is bad. I have this love/hate relationship with LV monogram. On one hand, I appreciate the old school charm of the LV initials, the pattern, canvas, vachetta. On the other hand, I don't like the fact that it screams LV. But...I happen to stumble upon a watercolor speedy 35 in brown! I have seen the white version a few times, but never the brown. So I should receive this bag on the 1st of July. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its what it'll live up to my expectations. (This is alot, I do have an Asian mama afterall, HA!)


It's great you were able to see the Chanel in person and know exactly that it doesn't work for you. II have the same feeling you do about LV. There are some older LV pieces, and even some newer styles that I love in the monograms, but generally prefer to keep it subtle. My fave LV bag in monogram is their old lockit. I bought it in epi but I am still chasing a monogram one. And my godmother has the brown watercolor speedy and I think it's really beautiful. I hope you love it too!


----------



## Marylin

Leda said:


> I mean I follow myself to dress . I choose what I use just by following my feelings and taste.



Got you! Sorry, for being a bit duh... I envy everybody who's able to just get up, get dressed and look good. I don't. But I find that the app at least gets me out of the house a bit quicker, because I have a few foolproof outfits I can rely on, that I would forget if I didn't document them somehow. I would love to see a bit of your style and how you make it happen!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I had time to browse the mall today and wandered into Chanel. They actually had my beige & black flap I was wishing for! BUT...ugh, I feel like its one of those bad first dates that was set up through internet dating websites. It wasn't what I expected. The lambskin was rather dull and the shape was odd-looking. The beige was also darker than what I had imagined. I'm crossing this one off my list.
> 
> I'm really on a handbag buying spree this year. This is bad. I have this love/hate relationship with LV monogram. On one hand, I appreciate the old school charm of the LV initials, the pattern, canvas, vachetta. On the other hand, I don't like the fact that it screams LV. But...I happen to stumble upon a watercolor speedy 35 in brown! I have seen the white version a few times, but never the brown. So I should receive this bag on the 1st of July. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its what it'll live up to my expectations. (This is alot, I do have an Asian mama afterall, HA!)



Isn't it interesting how once you see things or get used to them you don't like them any more? I'm sure you'll find your perfect Chanel! And I'm glad that until then you have something to look forward to. Will you post it, once you get it, please?  I wasn't aware that your mum makes you buy bags. Mine usually makes me eat cake. &#127856;


----------



## Marylin

I've tried the new blouse with my Zara skirt and I thought it looked ok. My husband didn't. He finds it too big and puffy and he might be right. So I tried on this old thing that I was ready to give away, just giving it one last chance. It is made of a very thin material, long sleeved with ruffles all the way down, but fitted and very light. So, what do you think. (Sorry, the picture is so dark)
And yes, it's a belt... Somehow the skirt looked weird without one...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I've tried the new blouse with my Zara skirt and I thought it looked ok. My husband didn't. He finds it too big and puffy and he might be right. So I tried on this old thing that I was ready to give away, just giving it one last chance. It is made of a very thin material, long sleeved with ruffles all the way down, but fitted and very light. So, what do you think. (Sorry, the picture is so dark)
> And yes, it's a belt... Somehow the skirt looked weird without one...



I like this look, then again, that's how I wear long skirts. 

For skirts like this, I get solid colored fitted blouses, tucked in, belt it. Works also with tees with sleeves. 

Sorry for not commenting! I have been lurking and learning new outfit ideas from you, marylin!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Ok I took your advice and tried on my blouses/shirts with the skirts. They are all too stiff, too dressy for my everyday looks. I got this one today, hoping it will give me some options. It is very light and not quite sleeveless. Borrowed this pic from the Hallhuber website. A bit hard to see maybe, it's off white, so I'm trying out Mimmy's suggestion. I'll let you know how it works!




Try with a ribbed tank or a chambray shirt tied in a knot for casual cool [emoji106]


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> I've tried the new blouse with my Zara skirt and I thought it looked ok. My husband didn't. He finds it too big and puffy and he might be right. So I tried on this old thing that I was ready to give away, just giving it one last chance. It is made of a very thin material, long sleeved with ruffles all the way down, but fitted and very light. So, what do you think. (Sorry, the picture is so dark)
> 
> And yes, it's a belt... Somehow the skirt looked weird without one...




Looks great!


----------



## LVk8

beluga said:


> I had time to browse the mall today and wandered into Chanel. They actually had my beige & black flap I was wishing for! BUT...ugh, I feel like its one of those bad first dates that was set up through internet dating websites. It wasn't what I expected. The lambskin was rather dull and the shape was odd-looking. The beige was also darker than what I had imagined. I'm crossing this one off my list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really on a handbag buying spree this year. This is bad. I have this love/hate relationship with LV monogram. On one hand, I appreciate the old school charm of the LV initials, the pattern, canvas, vachetta. On the other hand, I don't like the fact that it screams LV. But...I happen to stumble upon a watercolor speedy 35 in brown! I have seen the white version a few times, but never the brown. So I should receive this bag on the 1st of July. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its what it'll live up to my expectations. (This is alot, I do have an Asian mama afterall, HA!)




I'm not a Chanel girl either.  I've tried them on several times but....same feeling state as you, my friend.  Maybe someday I'll meet a Chanel that makes my heart flutter but it's probably better for my pocketbook that I haven't met it yet.

LV monogram....the same!  And I love LV!  My go-to print for canvas is DA.  I have a handful of monogram pieces though.  Mostly in the realm of small accessories (cles, toiletry pouch, pochette) which don't make me feel like I'm a walking billboard for the brand....but I also have the most ginormous Neverfull size they offer in mono, lmao.  I use it primarily for travel but in the back of my head I always think "well whenever I embark on the motherhood journey, this can be my beater baby bag" 

But a watercolor....SWOON!  You go girl!  Wear it loud and wear it proud! [emoji119]


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ditto on Chanel... I have tried a couple of bags but always end up selling... I liked one red mini but had to sell to fund tuition (long story). 

I am planning on trying on everything in my closet again on Monday and everything that I don't like/fit goes to consignment on Tuesday.  If it can be altered I will get it done but I really hope to have pieces that work for me in my closet... Like the pair of Hudson jeans I reach for EVERY single time.


----------



## bakeacookie

Chanel has lost its appeal for me. I have my one flap, my two brooches. And nothing else seems worth it to me. 

I don't know if it's the styles/themes, prices, the snootiness at the boutiques, or all 3, but I'm over Chanel. 

It is ridiculous how much I am spending at LV though. Lol. I feel much more comfortable carrying LV and Hermes than Chanel.


----------



## Leda

Mimmy said:


> I think it's great that you have a clear sense of your style and taste, Leda! The Stylebook app does not change your style. It is an organizational tool that allows you to look into your closet without opening it's physical doors. Mine is on my iPhone, so I can also look into it when shopping to see if something I want to buy will go with other things that I already own. It has helped me not to buy things that are very similar to what I already have in my closet. It's not for everyone, but I have found it to be very useful![emoji3]


Oh, thank you mimmy, 
I'll think about it, ok? 
Great idea!...haha


----------



## Leda

Marylin said:


> Got you! Sorry, for being a bit duh... I envy everybody who's able to just get up, get dressed and look good. I don't. But I find that the app at least gets me out of the house a bit quicker, because I have a few foolproof outfits I can rely on, that I would forget if I didn't document them somehow. I would love to see a bit of your style and how you make it happen!


Oh..I'm completely distress about it!...haha
I take the very frist clothe I lay my eyes on...


)))


----------



## medeir86

I've done this for about six weeks now (amazing for me, minus one coat which I am saving to sell later in the fall), and these are my tricks:

1. Clean out everything in your closet, donate what you never wear, and only keep things you genuinely like, are very attached too, expensive, etc
2. Make a pinterest board or polyvore specifically out of your own outfits. Make one for an entire month, mixing up your own clothing and handbags, and shoes.
3. Finally, make a wish list on pinterest or polyvore of things you wish to buy after your no-buy period. Half of them you may just get sick of by constantly seeing them on the board. Otherwise, you have loved them for this long and will most likely still love them after you've bought them!


----------



## Leda

medeir86 said:


> I've done this for about six weeks now (amazing for me, minus one coat which I am saving to sell later in the fall), and these are my tricks:
> 
> 1. Clean out everything in your closet, donate what you never wear, and only keep things you genuinely like, are very attached too, expensive, etc
> 2. Make a pinterest board or polyvore specifically out of your own outfits. Make one for an entire month, mixing up your own clothing and handbags, and shoes.
> 3. Finally, make a wish list on pinterest or polyvore of things you wish to buy after your no-buy period. Half of them you may just get sick of by constantly seeing them on the board. Otherwise, you have loved them for this long and will most likely still love them after you've bought them!


A very clever idea...thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

medeir86 said:


> I've done this for about six weeks now (amazing for me, minus one coat which I am saving to sell later in the fall), and these are my tricks:
> 
> 1. Clean out everything in your closet, donate what you never wear, and only keep things you genuinely like, are very attached too, expensive, etc
> 2. Make a pinterest board or polyvore specifically out of your own outfits. Make one for an entire month, mixing up your own clothing and handbags, and shoes.
> 3. Finally, make a wish list on pinterest or polyvore of things you wish to buy after your no-buy period. Half of them you may just get sick of by constantly seeing them on the board. Otherwise, you have loved them for this long and will most likely still love them after you've bought them!



great tips!


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> It's great you were able to see the Chanel in person and know exactly that it doesn't work for you. II have the same feeling you do about LV. There are some older LV pieces, and even some newer styles that I love in the monograms, but generally prefer to keep it subtle. My fave LV bag in monogram is their old lockit. I bought it in epi but I am still chasing a monogram one. And my godmother has the brown watercolor speedy and I think it's really beautiful. I hope you love it too!



Thanks! After years of only carrying the epi line, I ventured into the canvas bags last October. I have only the DE so its not as noticeable as the monogram. I do love seeing the old school vintage travel photos of the LV monogram luggage. I'm only going to carry it to church though since the ladies at church usually have louder and more expensive bags.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Isn't it interesting how once you see things or get used to them you don't like them any more? I'm sure you'll find your perfect Chanel! And I'm glad that until then you have something to look forward to. Will you post it, once you get it, please?  I wasn't aware that your mum makes you buy bags. Mine usually makes me eat cake. &#127856;



My mum has a love/hate relationship with food. Handbags are much safer.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I've tried the new blouse with my Zara skirt and I thought it looked ok. My husband didn't. He finds it too big and puffy and he might be right. So I tried on this old thing that I was ready to give away, just giving it one last chance. It is made of a very thin material, long sleeved with ruffles all the way down, but fitted and very light. So, what do you think. (Sorry, the picture is so dark)
> And yes, it's a belt... Somehow the skirt looked weird without one...



I think we need a better pic. Where does the skirt end? St knee, above/below knee? The shirt might need tailoring to take in sides. What about a white camisole and green cardigan?


----------



## medeir86

Leda said:


> A very clever idea...thanks!


No problem! It's creative, fun, and also a great way to save up for a larger purchase, or just in general as well


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I've tried the new blouse with my Zara skirt and I thought it looked ok. My husband didn't. He finds it too big and puffy and he might be right. So I tried on this old thing that I was ready to give away, just giving it one last chance. It is made of a very thin material, long sleeved with ruffles all the way down, but fitted and very light. So, what do you think. (Sorry, the picture is so dark)
> And yes, it's a belt... Somehow the skirt looked weird without one...


it's not bad, but maybe sleevless? The skirt is really beautiful, btw.



beluga said:


> Thanks! After years of only carrying the epi line, I ventured into the canvas bags last October. I have only the DE so its not as noticeable as the monogram. I do love seeing the old school vintage travel photos of the LV monogram luggage. I'm only going to carry it to church though since the ladies at church usually have louder and more expensive bags.


Damier is my favourite if I go prints. I actually really love the men's Damier graphite and wish they made the ladies stuff with it. I am using their men's wallet right now haha, but to be honest I thinkk it looks more fitting for a girll. I really really like, well worn in monogram though, so I guess it works well cuz I'd have to buy pre-owned haha, saves me some money.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> it's not bad, but maybe sleevless? The skirt is really beautiful, btw.
> 
> 
> Damier is my favourite if I go prints. I actually really love the men's Damier graphite and wish they made the ladies stuff with it. I am using their men's wallet right now haha, but to be honest I thinkk it looks more fitting for a girll. I really really like, well worn in monogram though, so I guess it works well cuz I'd have to buy pre-owned haha, saves me some money.



I was going to get the damier graphite zippy wallet! I actually love wearing men's looks. I love dresses, but when I wear a buttondown, sweater vest and blazer, I feel powerful. Does this even make sense?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I like this look, then again, that's how I wear long skirts.
> 
> For skirts like this, I get solid colored fitted blouses, tucked in, belt it. Works also with tees with sleeves.
> 
> Sorry for not commenting! I have been lurking and learning new outfit ideas from you, marylin!



Nice to have have you back! :welcome2: we've missed you! The blouse is not ideal, but was my best bet for finally taking the tags of my skirt...


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Looks great!



Thanks! skirt was a big hit at work today!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I'm not a Chanel girl either.  I've tried them on several times but....same feeling state as you, my friend.  Maybe someday I'll meet a Chanel that makes my heart flutter but it's probably better for my pocketbook that I haven't met it yet.
> 
> LV monogram....the same!  And I love LV!  My go-to print for canvas is DA.  I have a handful of monogram pieces though.  Mostly in the realm of small accessories (cles, toiletry pouch, pochette) which don't make me feel like I'm a walking billboard for the brand....but I also have the most ginormous Neverfull size they offer in mono, lmao.  I use it primarily for travel but in the back of my head I always think "well whenever I embark on the motherhood journey, this can be my beater baby bag"
> 
> But a watercolor....SWOON!  You go girl!  Wear it loud and wear it proud! [emoji119]



Hear you now... Believe me, once you 'embark on the motherhood journey'  one of the first things you'll do is buy a diaper bag or two or something you'll swear you'll use as one! Having the first baby is like a never ending excuse to go shopping.


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> Ditto on Chanel... I have tried a couple of bags but always end up selling... I liked one red mini but had to sell to fund tuition (long story).
> 
> I am planning on trying on everything in my closet again on Monday and everything that I don't like/fit goes to consignment on Tuesday.  If it can be altered I will get it done but I really hope to have pieces that work for me in my closet... Like the pair of Hudson jeans I reach for EVERY single time.



 Yeah! How exciting! I love your devotion! Can't wait to see what you'll keep and how you wear it! Will you post pics?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Chanel has lost its appeal for me. I have my one flap, my two brooches. And nothing else seems worth it to me.
> 
> I don't know if it's the styles/themes, prices, the snootiness at the boutiques, or all 3, but I'm over Chanel.
> 
> It is ridiculous how much I am spending at LV though. Lol. I feel much more comfortable carrying LV and Hermes than Chanel.



Interesting point. I'm not quite there yet. I would love a second WOC, but other than that I'm fine with the Chanels I've got. I love the LVs I've seen on your thread and of course, your bracelets are to die for!


----------



## Marylin

Leda said:


> Oh..I'm completely distress about it!...haha
> I take the very frist clothe I lay my eyes on...
> 
> 
> )))



That's the way to do it!


----------



## Marylin

medeir86 said:


> I've done this for about six weeks now (amazing for me, minus one coat which I am saving to sell later in the fall), and these are my tricks:
> 
> 1. Clean out everything in your closet, donate what you never wear, and only keep things you genuinely like, are very attached too, expensive, etc
> 2. Make a pinterest board or polyvore specifically out of your own outfits. Make one for an entire month, mixing up your own clothing and handbags, and shoes.
> 3. Finally, make a wish list on pinterest or polyvore of things you wish to buy after your no-buy period. Half of them you may just get sick of by constantly seeing them on the board. Otherwise, you have loved them for this long and will most likely still love them after you've bought them!



Welcome medeir, what a huge challenge! The closet cleansing seems like the easiest part,even though we all know how much work this is, physically and emotionally. I like your idea of putting your wishlist through the test like this? Would you like to share some of your work?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I think we need a better pic. Where does the skirt end? St knee, above/below knee? The shirt might need tailoring to take in sides. What about a white camisole and green cardigan?



Better pic. Not of me,but the blouse. It is a bit big. The skirt is perfect, just hits below the knee to hide my ugly legs. Or most of them. (Like your mum, I have a love/hate relationship with food. I love food. It hates me...) Don't own a camisole... But at least they're cheap...


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> I was going to get the damier graphite zippy wallet! I actually love wearing men's looks. I love dresses, but when I wear a buttondown, sweater vest and blazer, I feel powerful. Does this even make sense?



Toootally makes sense!!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> it's not bad, but maybe sleevless? The skirt is really beautiful, btw.



Thank you! Unfortunately sleeveless is not an option. The more I hide, the better... 
Btw, how are you doing? Still tough to get dressed? What about your beautiful colors? No inspiration from the orange bag?


----------



## medeir86

Marylin said:


> Welcome medeir, what a huge challenge! The closet cleansing seems like the easiest part,even though we all know how much work this is, physically and emotionally. I like your idea of putting your wishlist through the test like this? Would you like to share some of your work?



Absolutely! So these are my two pinterest boards. The first is made up of outfits from actual clothes (or ones that look similar) that I own. It also has a list of my bags (or similar ones) so that if I crave a new bag, I can go back to see if I have any that are too alike. The second board is a wishlist, which I change up all the time, so it works! I've added and deleted perfume (my weakness) multiple times. I've already removed a bag and 2 coats, so in my mind that's progress 

https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/me/ (my outfits and items)
https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/list/ (my wishlist for Fall 2015)


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Hear you now... Believe me, once you 'embark on the motherhood journey'  one of the first things you'll do is buy a diaper bag or two or something you'll swear you'll use as one! Having the first baby is like a never ending excuse to go shopping.




Haha that's what I hear from friends who are already there!  DH & I figure we have a few more years before we need to get down to brass tacks on that front.  I may have justified my NF when I bought it as "it can always be a cute Mom bag eventually"


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately sleeveless is not an option. The more I hide, the better...
> Btw, how are you doing? Still tough to get dressed? What about your beautiful colors? No inspiration from the orange bag?


I felt a bit better on the weekend, but woke up this morning and wasn't feeling too thrilled =( I think it's work haha.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I've tried the new blouse with my Zara skirt and I thought it looked ok. My husband didn't. He finds it too big and puffy and he might be right. So I tried on this old thing that I was ready to give away, just giving it one last chance. It is made of a very thin material, long sleeved with ruffles all the way down, but fitted and very light. So, what do you think. (Sorry, the picture is so dark)
> 
> And yes, it's a belt... Somehow the skirt looked weird without one...







Marylin said:


> Thanks! skirt was a big hit at work today!




The skirt and belt are perfect, Marylin! I can see why it was a big hit! Your waist looks tiny, your shape is great and the fit looks perfect. From what I see your legs look great too!

I like the shirt, it's fitted. I like the print mixing; the small geometric on the shirt and the floral of the skirt. I think it would be perfect with this look if it didn't have the ruffles. So I would just look for another fitted shirt without ruffles. The focal point of this outfit is this skirt! 

This is just my opinion though; I don't want this to be taken as being critical. On my thread I rarely ask for opinions as I feel pretty comfortable with my style. I am sure others look at my outfits and think how they would have styled them differently. My DH, yes the stylish one with the hats; not often, but on occasion has said that an outfit I've worn is crazy![emoji12]I cannot think of a time when this caused me to change! Lol! My main point is that fashion is very personal.


----------



## beluga

LVk8 said:


> Haha that's what I hear from friends who are already there!  DH & I figure we have a few more years before we need to get down to brass tacks on that front.  I may have justified my NF when I bought it as "it can always be a cute Mom bag eventually"



I was the girl that bought a $500 diaper bag when I wasn't even pregnant because it was on sale! I figured I will use it someday, such a good deal. Husband said I was crazy for buying a $500 diaper bag so to remedy this problem, I vowed to never spend that much money on a diaper bag again. I use my thousand dollar LVs instead&#128540;.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marylin said:


> Yeah! How exciting! I love your devotion! Can't wait to see what you'll keep and how you wear it! Will you post pics?




I failed  my housekeeper was late so it totally threw off my schedule.  I'll shoot for later this week, it's tougher to have both little ones home than I thought


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Better pic. Not of me,but the blouse. It is a bit big. The skirt is perfect, just hits below the knee to hide my ugly legs. Or most of them. (Like your mum, I have a love/hate relationship with food. I love food. It hates me...) Don't own a camisole... But at least they're cheap...



I love the print of the skirt. Its more of a beautiful painting than skirt print. Its very unique. Your legs are not ugly.


----------



## bakeacookie

beluga said:


> I was going to get the damier graphite zippy wallet! I actually love wearing men's looks. I love dresses, but when I wear a buttondown, sweater vest and blazer, I feel powerful. Does this even make sense?




Yes and it's why I wear blazers. I love wearing men's looks with a feminine twist but that would still be too formal for my workplace. But it boosts confidence for sure!



Marylin said:


> Nice to have have you back! :welcome2: we've missed you! The blouse is not ideal, but was my best bet for finally taking the tags of my skirt...




The skirt is gorgeous, I'm sure you'll find the perfect blouse for it. Definitely a short sleeve shirt for hot weather and long for winter. You could definitely pull this off year round, IMO. 



Marylin said:


> Interesting point. I'm not quite there yet. I would love a second WOC, but other than that I'm fine with the Chanels I've got. I love the LVs I've seen on your thread and of course, your bracelets are to die for!




Haha idk why but I'm okay with LV prices and H, but not Chanel. Can't explain it. 

But thank you!  I have such a nice amount of arm candy, but I always want more. Haha. 



medeir86 said:


> Absolutely! So these are my two pinterest boards. The first is made up of outfits from actual clothes (or ones that look similar) that I own. It also has a list of my bags (or similar ones) so that if I crave a new bag, I can go back to see if I have any that are too alike. The second board is a wishlist, which I change up all the time, so it works! I've added and deleted perfume (my weakness) multiple times. I've already removed a bag and 2 coats, so in my mind that's progress
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/me/ (my outfits and items)
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/list/ (my wishlist for Fall 2015)




I'm going to totally check your boards out and do one for me.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thanks for posting the Pinterest boards - I love it!  I already identified holes in my wardrobe -  I need a couple of really nice cardigans


----------



## katdhoneybee

medeir86 said:


> Absolutely! So these are my two pinterest boards. The first is made up of outfits from actual clothes (or ones that look similar) that I own. It also has a list of my bags (or similar ones) so that if I crave a new bag, I can go back to see if I have any that are too alike. The second board is a wishlist, which I change up all the time, so it works! I've added and deleted perfume (my weakness) multiple times. I've already removed a bag and 2 coats, so in my mind that's progress
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/me/ (my outfits and items)
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/list/ (my wishlist for Fall 2015)


The Pinterest board for your wishlist is a great idea! I need to do this. I have a mental list of the holes I have in my closet, and when I shop I am only allowed to buy something if it is on this mental list. I have been known to revise the mental list on short notice at least once or twice though... 

But having a visual representation of it is a great idea. I was thinking that you could keep track of an item's price on a specific site this way too - like, periodically check it to see if it has been marked down yet. Hmm...now you've got me thinking!


----------



## Marylin

medeir86 said:


> Absolutely! So these are my two pinterest boards. The first is made up of outfits from actual clothes (or ones that look similar) that I own. It also has a list of my bags (or similar ones) so that if I crave a new bag, I can go back to see if I have any that are too alike. The second board is a wishlist, which I change up all the time, so it works! I've added and deleted perfume (my weakness) multiple times. I've already removed a bag and 2 coats, so in my mind that's progress
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/me/ (my outfits and items)
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/list/ (my wishlist for Fall 2015)



This is so cool! I love your style and your ideas. And you do like perfume, I guess.  I love the boots on your wishlist. It seems like you own or like lot of fall outfits.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Haha that's what I hear from friends who are already there!  DH & I figure we have a few more years before we need to get down to brass tacks on that front.  I may have justified my NF when I bought it as "it can always be a cute Mom bag eventually"



Aren't we creative!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I felt a bit better on the weekend, but woke up this morning and wasn't feeling too thrilled =( I think it's work haha.



It's got to be work! Is there anything we can do to cheer you up?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The skirt and belt are perfect, Marylin! I can see why it was a big hit! Your waist looks tiny, your shape is great and the fit looks perfect. From what I see your legs look great too!
> 
> I like the shirt, it's fitted. I like the print mixing; the small geometric on the shirt and the floral of the skirt. I think it would be perfect with this look if it didn't have the ruffles. So I would just look for another fitted shirt without ruffles. The focal point of this outfit is this skirt!
> 
> This is just my opinion though; I don't want this to be taken as being critical. On my thread I rarely ask for opinions as I feel pretty comfortable with my style. I am sure others look at my outfits and think how they would have styled them differently. My DH, yes the stylish one with the hats; not often, but on occasion has said that an outfit I've worn is crazy![emoji12]I cannot think of a time when this caused me to change! Lol! My main point is that fashion is very personal.



Thanks, thanks and thanks! You're  right about the ruffles and I also  think the shirt is too dark. The skirt should be the center of attention. I will have to keep looking. Again. 

You totally should feel confident. Your style is great, your clothes are lovely. And your husband probably adores you even more, because you don't change your style!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I was the girl that bought a $500 diaper bag when I wasn't even pregnant because it was on sale! I figured I will use it someday, such a good deal. Husband said I was crazy for buying a $500 diaper bag so to remedy this problem, I vowed to never spend that much money on a diaper bag again. I use my thousand dollar LVs instead&#128540;.



You are fantastic! What did you do with the bag?


----------



## Marylin

gottaluvmybags said:


> I failed  my housekeeper was late so it totally threw off my schedule.  I'll shoot for later this week, it's tougher to have both little ones home than I thought



I considered it as a success to get dressed at all before noon when my kids where little. Usually I was the last one washed and dressed and fed... So congratulations on even thinking about styling!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I love the print of the skirt. Its more of a beautiful painting than skirt print. Its very unique. Your legs are not ugly.



Thank you, beluga, for your compliment. And there is a reason I cut of the picture at the knees.


----------



## Marylin

It's getting quite hot, so I'm pulling out my dresses. Very casual look today, but I managed to wear these shoes that I bought on sale at the end of last summer, about a day before it got so cold, I was trapped in boots for 6 months.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> You are fantastic! What did you do with the bag?



I use it for awhile, but its starting to fall apart. Its sitting in my closet. It great as a breast pump bag. As a diaper bag, it can get really heavy and seriously, you don't have to carry a whole army when you're out. For short trips I cycle through my LVs.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> It's got to be work! Is there anything we can do to cheer you up?



Aww, tha'ts sweet of you! I'll be ok - we have a stat holiday tomorrow so it's something to look forward to, and then 2 days before the weekend. I'll be ok =) Wearing a very colorful outfit today to lift my spirits, and it's sort of working. I love this orange skirt - it is only one of 3 orange items I own lol.


----------



## medeir86

Marylin said:


> This is so cool! I love your style and your ideas. And you do like perfume, I guess.  I love the boots on your wishlist. It seems like you own or like lot of fall outfits.



Can you tell I'm a fall kind of girl  I don't usually do summer clothes, they just seem boring to me and not worth investing in. I'm in Toronto, Canada so our summers feel like spring or rain a lot, so fall and spring last a longgg time making those clothes worth the money. And THANK YOU perfume is my favorite thing on earth. I love how scents can make you travel to places in your memories, like an Italian garden you visited when you were twenty or a farm in Florida you visited in high school. They're the most amazing creations.


----------



## medeir86

katdhoneybee said:


> The Pinterest board for your wishlist is a great idea! I need to do this. I have a mental list of the holes I have in my closet, and when I shop I am only allowed to buy something if it is on this mental list. I have been known to revise the mental list on short notice at least once or twice though...
> 
> But having a visual representation of it is a great idea. I was thinking that you could keep track of an item's price on a specific site this way too - like, periodically check it to see if it has been marked down yet. Hmm...now you've got me thinking!


Thank you! I don't usually put prices but that's actually a great idea as well. That way I know if I still love how it looks, do I still love the price tag underneath? And this is exactly how I figure out if I have too many of one thing in my closet, or am missing things such as black jeans or a basic tee. Its a simple visual way to keep track of if you need to shop.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> It's getting quite hot, so I'm pulling out my dresses. Very casual look today, but I managed to wear these shoes that I bought on sale at the end of last summer, about a day before it got so cold, I was trapped in boots for 6 months.



i like the yellow on the cardigan a lot!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

this is my pick-me-up outfit for today =)


----------



## LVk8

Fabulous egg! Orange is high on my favorites list [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## pinkkitten74

medeir86 said:


> Absolutely! So these are my two pinterest boards. The first is made up of outfits from actual clothes (or ones that look similar) that I own. It also has a list of my bags (or similar ones) so that if I crave a new bag, I can go back to see if I have any that are too alike. The second board is a wishlist, which I change up all the time, so it works! I've added and deleted perfume (my weakness) multiple times. I've already removed a bag and 2 coats, so in my mind that's progress
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/me/ (my outfits and items)
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sarahmedeiros94/list/ (my wishlist for Fall 2015)




I Am following your Pinterest boards now i am looking for a few things like a leather biker jacket( bidding on a nice one on ebay), black blazer( ordered from ebay). I love greys , black pants etc.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> this is my pick-me-up outfit for today =)




This is a great look, eggtart!


----------



## medeir86

pinkkitten74 said:


> I Am following your Pinterest boards now i am looking for a few things like a leather biker jacket( bidding on a nice one on ebay), black blazer( ordered from ebay). I love greys , black pants etc.


Thank you!  I'm doing the same, I have two leather jackets (gray and black), but no blazers, so that's on my list. I also find that I need more blouses, as many outfits I can make need them and I have much more throw-on jackets or sweaters than actual blouses. However, I'm trying to wait a week before picking anything up, just to make sure I find what I really need and not just something I want  Lord, though, do I ever want myself some gray pants too.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> this is my pick-me-up outfit for today =)



Wicked color combo. Love it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Fabulous egg! Orange is high on my favorites list [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]





Mimmy said:


> This is a great look, eggtart!





beluga said:


> Wicked color combo. Love it!



Tnx guys!


----------



## renza

eggtartapproved said:


> this is my pick-me-up outfit for today =)


You look great! I love blue and orange together, and everything fits perfectly.


----------



## eggtartapproved

renza said:


> You look great! I love blue and orange together, and everything fits perfectly.



Ty!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> this is my pick-me-up outfit for today =)



Sorry I was gone for so long, I'm having the busiest week.

This is great! You should wear orange a lot. Your skin has such a nice color. the blue also looks so good on you! I hope you feel better, you most certainly look really good!


----------



## Marylin

medeir86 said:


> Can you tell I'm a fall kind of girl  I don't usually do summer clothes, they just seem boring to me and not worth investing in. I'm in Toronto, Canada so our summers feel like spring or rain a lot, so fall and spring last a longgg time making those clothes worth the money. And THANK YOU perfume is my favorite thing on earth. I love how scents can make you travel to places in your memories, like an Italian garden you visited when you were twenty or a farm in Florida you visited in high school. They're the most amazing creations.



You're right about scents of course. And you just made me think I should switch perfumes more often. I only wear the same three ones all the time, so I don't even smell them anymore, which is a pity. 
Right now I wish we'd have your climate. This is the hottest it has ever been here and we're not used to it. &#128531;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Sorry I was gone for so long, I'm having the busiest week.
> 
> This is great! You should wear orange a lot. Your skin has such a nice color. the blue also looks so good on you! I hope you feel better, you most certainly look really good!



Thanks, Marylin! I feel a bit better than last week. Slowly getting there =)


----------



## beluga

Received my HG bag on Wednesday! This bag makes me smile everytime I lay eyes on it. I would have preferred the smaller size, but apparently LV released the smaller size in Japan and Hawaii only and the larger size in the US. No more shopping for me (even though the sales are really great right now). I have to remind myself that buying things just because they're on sale doesn't mean you're saving money.


----------



## kitten24

That watercolour speedy is so beautiful, it's worth the pause on shopping!

That is such a good reminder....just because it's on sale doesn't mean I need it....hard to stay sensible when there are great sales on, but very wise advice!

I hadn't been doing too terribly at the budget, but I bought a cashmere sweater yesterday, if it wasn't 60% off I wouldn't have considered it at all, but I've wanted one for years and it was there and I couldn't resist!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Received my HG bag on Wednesday! This bag makes me smile everytime I lay eyes on it. I would have preferred the smaller size, but apparently LV released the smaller size in Japan and Hawaii only and the larger size in the US. No more shopping for me (even though the sales are really great right now). I have to remind myself that buying things just because they're on sale doesn't mean you're saving money.



This is so so so beautiful, congrats !!!!!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Received my HG bag on Wednesday! This bag makes me smile everytime I lay eyes on it. I would have preferred the smaller size, but apparently LV released the smaller size in Japan and Hawaii only and the larger size in the US. No more shopping for me (even though the sales are really great right now). I have to remind myself that buying things just because they're on sale doesn't mean you're saving money.



Oh! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Received my HG bag on Wednesday! This bag makes me smile everytime I lay eyes on it. I would have preferred the smaller size, but apparently LV released the smaller size in Japan and Hawaii only and the larger size in the US. No more shopping for me (even though the sales are really great right now). I have to remind myself that buying things just because they're on sale doesn't mean you're saving money.




Congrats, beluga! This bag is beautiful!


----------



## astromantic

Is it just me or are the clothes really boring in stores now? I can't seem to buy anything and if it's nice it is way out of my budget


----------



## Jen123

astromantic said:


> Is it just me or are the clothes really boring in stores now? I can't seem to buy anything and if it's nice it is way out of my budget




Yes I so agree! I am in such a rut!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

astromantic said:


> is it just me or are the clothes really boring in stores now? I can't seem to buy anything and if it's nice it is way out of my budget


+1


----------



## astromantic

I feel like I'm seeing the same patterns from 2 years ago and to keep things cheap I keep seeing the same cuts (e.g. Raglan sleeve tops because it's easier and faster to sew but not necessarily flattering). It's just sad and even the high end brands are taking this shortcut.


----------



## LVk8

beluga said:


> Received my HG bag on Wednesday! This bag makes me smile everytime I lay eyes on it. I would have preferred the smaller size, but apparently LV released the smaller size in Japan and Hawaii only and the larger size in the US. No more shopping for me (even though the sales are really great right now). I have to remind myself that buying things just because they're on sale doesn't mean you're saving money.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Is it just me or are the clothes really boring in stores now? I can't seem to buy anything and if it's nice it is way out of my budget



Hi, astromantic, nice to have you back! Could you elaborate? Is it the stuff on sale that's boring or are you referring to the new collections coming in? Which places did you try? 
I was also looking around last weekend, but there was nothing on sale that I wanted - not that I even should want anything.  Prefall hasn't really hit the stores yet, plus I didn't pay attention so I can't form an opinion yet.  But I'd like to hear what makes you say that.


----------



## beluga

astromantic said:


> I feel like I'm seeing the same patterns from 2 years ago and to keep things cheap I keep seeing the same cuts (e.g. Raglan sleeve tops because it's easier and faster to sew but not necessarily flattering). It's just sad and even the high end brands are taking this shortcut.



Not to mention the skirts and dresses are waayyyy toooo short. I mean, I can see lady parts!


----------



## LVk8

Raglan sleeves?  You mean like baseball jerseys?  I have not been keeping up with fashion magazines so I don't know what's hip.  The only new new thing I bought this summer was a silk romper.  Otherwise any "new" clothes have been Buffalo Exchange style trades.  But I think as I've gotten older (30s) I've also been more sensitive to hemlines!  Even in my own closet so that's the stuff I've been trading away!

My "uniform" this summer has pretty much been silk shirts with lace shorts.  I snapped this pic yesterday for the shopping my bag & wallet thread bc the ladies there wanted to see my crossbody Bal but basically this has been my style lately:




Please excuse the patchy walls & rickety blinds, DH & I are renovating a 98 year old house!  We can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel but prob have a solid 2 more months of work.  My goal is to have the house in shape for a housewarming before my birthday in September [emoji4]


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> Hi, astromantic, nice to have you back! Could you elaborate? Is it the stuff on sale that's boring or are you referring to the new collections coming in? Which places did you try?
> I was also looking around last weekend, but there was nothing on sale that I wanted - not that I even should want anything.  Prefall hasn't really hit the stores yet, plus I didn't pay attention so I can't form an opinion yet.  But I'd like to hear what makes you say that.





I don't know if it is because of my budget restraint or if its regional. I know you are in Europe but I'm in Canada. I find the buyers in Canada a bit behind and selection is limited. I haven't visited the US since March 2014 but we have most of the major chain stores the US has just less variety. And it's harder to find natural fabrics in mall or department store brands. I used to really like Pink Tartan (a Canadian designer with a contemporary price range) but I either find the prints unappealing or a lot of man-made fabrics which I try to avoid.




beluga said:


> Not to mention the skirts and dresses are waayyyy toooo short. I mean, I can see lady parts!



I completely agree! I wouldn't label those as dresses, more like tunics! To find longer hemlines I need to look at brands that sometimes the pattern or fit doesn't suit my tastes


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Raglan sleeves?  You mean like baseball jerseys?  I have not been keeping up with fashion magazines so I don't know what's hip.  The only new new thing I bought this summer was a silk romper.  Otherwise any "new" clothes have been Buffalo Exchange style trades.  But I think as I've gotten older (30s) I've also been more sensitive to hemlines!  Even in my own closet so that's the stuff I've been trading away!
> 
> My "uniform" this summer has pretty much been silk shirts with lace shorts.  I snapped this pic yesterday for the shopping my bag & wallet thread bc the ladies there wanted to see my crossbody Bal but basically this has been my style lately:
> 
> View attachment 3054425
> 
> 
> Please excuse the patchy walls & rickety blinds, DH & I are renovating a 98 year old house!  We can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel but prob have a solid 2 more months of work.  My goal is to have the house in shape for a housewarming before my birthday in September [emoji4]



Hard to see in the pic, but the shorts are cute. Are you wearing tights underneath? 
As far as I can tell, you could certainly do shorter hemlines  being in your 30s really is not an expiration date for short skirts and dresses. My legs are ugly so I stopped wearing minis when I was 20...  
Good luck with your renovation project, what a lot of work!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> I don't know if it is because of my budget restraint or if its regional. I know you are in Europe but I'm in Canada. I find the buyers in Canada a bit behind and selection is limited. I haven't visited the US since March 2014 but we have most of the major chain stores the US has just less variety. And it's harder to find natural fabrics in mall or department store brands. I used to really like Pink Tartan (a Canadian designer with a contemporary price range) but I either find the prints unappealing or a lot of man-made fabrics which I try to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree! I wouldn't label those as dresses, more like tunics! To find longer hemlines I need to look at brands that sometimes the pattern or fit doesn't suit my tastes



Oh I had no idea Canada was such a hard place to shop.  What about ordering online?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pretty sure all items in this outfit are at least a year old and more.


----------



## katdhoneybee

astromantic said:


> Is it just me or are the clothes really boring in stores now? I can't seem to buy anything and if it's nice it is way out of my budget


Every so often, there are back to back seasons of clothing that don't appeal to me in style or cut or something else. Total rut, and it's a bummer. If you are ok with buying clothing secondhand, maybe focus on finding items from past seasons you liked but passed on at the time?

I have noticed all the short hemlines and personally I'm jealous that I can't join in! My legs aren't my best feature. But when the hemlines are so high that the butt cheeks are exposed...come on now.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Hard to see in the pic, but the shorts are cute. Are you wearing tights underneath?
> 
> As far as I can tell, you could certainly do shorter hemlines  being in your 30s really is not an expiration date for short skirts and dresses. My legs are ugly so I stopped wearing minis when I was 20...
> 
> Good luck with your renovation project, what a lot of work!




No I'm just pale.  Really not into the luminosity associated with being of Irish descent [emoji90]

The issue with shorter hemlines is that they get TOO short very quickly bc I have long legs relative to my torso.  If I can't sit down in polite company, it's not allowed to be in my closet anymore.


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Every so often, there are back to back seasons of clothing that don't appeal to me in style or cut or something else. Total rut, and it's a bummer. If you are ok with buying clothing secondhand, maybe focus on finding items from past seasons you liked but passed on at the time?
> 
> I have noticed all the short hemlines and personally I'm jealous that I can't join in! My legs aren't my best feature. But when the hemlines are so high that the butt cheeks are exposed...come on now.



There was a music festival in the park across from us this wknd and soooo many exposed bums, omigosh....y even wear shorts at that point?


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> There was a music festival in the park across from us this wknd and soooo many exposed bums, omigosh....y even wear shorts at that point?


Hopefully they are conscientiously applying sunscreen to all exposed areas haha!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Hopefully they are conscientiously applying sunscreen to all exposed areas haha!


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> Pretty sure all items in this outfit are at least a year old and more.




So cute I love it what a great summer look!


----------



## Sass

katdhoneybee said:


> Hopefully they are conscientiously applying sunscreen to all exposed areas haha!




Bahahah bum cheeks are ok if you're Miranda Kerr incarnate (body wise) or perhaps if your 16 otherwise ladies [emoji724] say no to the public ally exposed bum cheeks ...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Pretty sure all items in this outfit are at least a year old and more.



You are so cute! And you fit perfectly in this pic with the red sign and structure  
The top and shorts are perfect and again: colors look very good on you! You shopped very well from your own wardrobe!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Pretty sure all items in this outfit are at least a year old and more.



Great shorts look, eggtart!



katdhoneybee said:


> Hopefully they are conscientiously applying sunscreen to all exposed areas haha!



Too funny![emoji23]

Related to shorts talk; I think I found another pair of "dressy" shorts. I ordered them online and will post them when I get them, if they work out. I measured other shorts lengths I like and for me, a 4" to 5.5" inseam is probably my best length. No bum exposure for me!

In my search for shorts, I came across something that had me shaking my head. The shorts pictured cannot be washed or dry cleaned!! They can only be spot cleaned. They got really great reviews, although one person said that they might return them due to not being able to wash them and another person was asking how others were going to clean them?!

You may know that I am somewhat obsessed with washable clothing; but I do own some dry cleanable items. My Christmas skirt was pink, ostrich feathers; so I am not always practical. But shorts need to be able to be cleaned imo!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> Great shorts look, eggtart!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny![emoji23]
> 
> Related to shorts talk; I think I found another pair of "dressy" shorts. I ordered them online and will post them when I get them, if they work out. I measured other shorts lengths I like and for me, a 4" to 5.5" inseam is probably my best length. No bum exposure for me!
> 
> In my search for shorts, I came across something that had me shaking my head. The shorts pictured cannot be washed or dry cleaned!! They can only be spot cleaned. They got really great reviews, although one person said that they might return them due to not being able to wash them and another person was asking how others were going to clean them?!
> 
> You may know that I am somewhat obsessed with washable clothing; but I do own some dry cleanable items. My Christmas skirt was pink, ostrich feathers; so I am not always practical. But shorts need to be able to be cleaned imo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055894



Love the idea of dressy shorts; hopefully they work out! I'm with you, though, completely unwashable shorts are suspect. This made me think of raw/selvedge denim - you aren't supposed to wash them almost at all, maybe once every six months from what I understand, not sure why. But some people swear by them and the whole no washing process.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> No I'm just pale.  Really not into the luminosity associated with being of Irish descent [emoji90]
> 
> The issue with shorter hemlines is that they get TOO short very quickly bc I have long legs relative to my torso.  If I can't sit down in polite company, it's not allowed to be in my closet anymore.



Hey, pale is the new tanned. Or is it not?

 But you're right of course. Every girl should be decent enough to raise eyebrows by the smart comments coming out of her mouth and not by whatever is coming out of her pants. I think the same rule applies for cleavage.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great shorts look, eggtart!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny![emoji23]
> 
> Related to shorts talk; I think I found another pair of "dressy" shorts. I ordered them online and will post them when I get them, if they work out. I measured other shorts lengths I like and for me, a 4" to 5.5" inseam is probably my best length. No bum exposure for me!
> 
> In my search for shorts, I came across something that had me shaking my head. The shorts pictured cannot be washed or dry cleaned!! They can only be spot cleaned. They got really great reviews, although one person said that they might return them due to not being able to wash them and another person was asking how others were going to clean them?!
> 
> You may know that I am somewhat obsessed with washable clothing; but I do own some dry cleanable items. My Christmas skirt was pink, ostrich feathers; so I am not always practical. But shorts need to be able to be cleaned imo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055894



Oh I missed the feathers, I'm afraid! Please show me!!! 
Looking forward to your new shorts!

Here's what I know about non washable leather pants. As some of you might know, I live in Bavaria, the southern part of Germany, known for and sometimes reduced to Oktoberfest, beer and its  traditional if not sometimes dumb people. (Look up Garmisch and the G7 summit and you know what I'm talking about)  Less than 50 years ago, people would wear the traditional leather pants and dirndl everyday. I've mentioned that my mum still puts on her Dirndls. These leather pants were not to be washed at all. Being made of animal skin,  there was no need. My sons both own a pair, people put them on like a uniform for the beer fests like Oktoberfest. I've never washed them and I won't.  It is an unwritten rule that they have to look used to be authentic, otherwise you're just a foreigner trying to fit in.

Of course there's no excuse for dirty clothes! And I would never buy anything I couldn't wash or dry clean that I or anyone in my family would wear for any occasion but the Oktoberfest or a Bavarian wedding or other very traditional event.  &#127867;


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> Love the idea of dressy shorts; hopefully they work out! I'm with you, though, completely unwashable shorts are suspect. This made me think of raw/selvedge denim - you aren't supposed to wash them almost at all, maybe once every six months from what I understand, not sure why. But some people swear by them and the whole no washing process.



I actually watched a segment on a TV show where people discussed only washing their jeans once or twice a year. One person explained that the fit was better this way. I guess you buy them on the tight side and as they stretch, they mold to your body. I can kind of see what they mean, but I just could not imagine going for more than a few wearings without washing them. 



Marylin said:


> Oh I missed the feathers, I'm afraid! Please show me!!!
> 
> Looking forward to your new shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I know about non washable leather pants. As some of you might know, I live in Bavaria, the southern part of Germany, known for and sometimes reduced to Oktoberfest, beer and its  traditional if not sometimes dumb people. (Look up Garmisch and the G7 summit and you know what I'm talking about)  Less than 50 years ago, people would wear the traditional leather pants and dirndl everyday. I've mentioned that my mum still puts on her Dirndls. These leather pants were not to be washed at all. Being made of animal skin,  there was no need. My sons both own a pair, people put them on like a uniform for the beer fests like Oktoberfest. I've never washed them and I won't.  It is an unwritten rule that they have to look used to be authentic, otherwise you're just a foreigner trying to fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there's no excuse for dirty clothes! And I would never buy anything I couldn't wash or dry clean that I or anyone in my family would wear for any occasion but the Oktoberfest or a Bavarian wedding or other very traditional event.  [emoji482]



I can also see where leather could go without being cleaned for awhile. I have a black leather jacket that I have never gotten cleaned, yet. Now, I do live in FL so I haven't worn it that often either. 

Here is my pink ostrich feather skirt!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> So cute I love it what a great summer look!





Marylin said:


> You are so cute! And you fit perfectly in this pic with the red sign and structure
> The top and shorts are perfect and again: colors look very good on you! You shopped very well from your own wardrobe!


Thanks guys! Every summer is getting hotter and hotter here and I try to pick up a few summery tops but most things are really really thin!! I'm looking for white tops, even just t-shirts, but nowadays most things are so sheer that you have to wear a camisole, which I don't want to do because it's so fitted and hot, and defeats the purpose... any ideas?




Mimmy said:


> Great shorts look, eggtart!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny![emoji23]
> 
> Related to shorts talk; I think I found another pair of "dressy" shorts. I ordered them online and will post them when I get them, if they work out. I measured other shorts lengths I like and for me, a 4" to 5.5" inseam is probably my best length. No bum exposure for me!
> 
> In my search for shorts, I came across something that had me shaking my head. The shorts pictured cannot be washed or dry cleaned!! They can only be spot cleaned. They got really great reviews, although one person said that they might return them due to not being able to wash them and another person was asking how others were going to clean them?!
> 
> You may know that I am somewhat obsessed with washable clothing; but I do own some dry cleanable items. My Christmas skirt was pink, ostrich feathers; so I am not always practical. But shorts need to be able to be cleaned imo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055894


ooh can't wiat to see your new shorts! and these shorts you posted, look awesome, but I don't think I can handle no-washing haha.



Marylin said:


> Oh I missed the feathers, I'm afraid! Please show me!!!
> Looking forward to your new shorts!
> 
> Here's what I know about non washable leather pants. As some of you might know, I live in Bavaria, the southern part of Germany, known for and sometimes reduced to Oktoberfest, beer and its  traditional if not sometimes dumb people. (Look up Garmisch and the G7 summit and you know what I'm talking about)  Less than 50 years ago, people would wear the traditional leather pants and dirndl everyday. I've mentioned that my mum still puts on her Dirndls. These leather pants were not to be washed at all. Being made of animal skin,  there was no need. My sons both own a pair, people put them on like a uniform for the beer fests like Oktoberfest. I've never washed them and I won't.  It is an unwritten rule that they have to look used to be authentic, otherwise you're just a foreigner trying to fit in.
> 
> Of course there's no excuse for dirty clothes! And I would never buy anything I couldn't wash or dry clean that I or anyone in my family would wear for any occasion but the Oktoberfest or a Bavarian wedding or other very traditional event.  &#127867;


Wow, that is so interesting to learn! and hey, tradition is tradition, can't argue that =) I like that you still carry that tradition in your family,. I think it's really important and nice to keep these running in the family. I wasn't raised traditional Chinese but for Chinese New Year and other dates related to our ancestors, and wedding, we try our best to follow it the best we can. It's nice to feel connected in that way.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I actually watched a segment on a TV show where people discussed only washing their jeans once or twice a year. One person explained that the fit was better this way. I guess you buy them on the tight side and as they stretch, they mold to your body. I can kind of see what they mean, but I just could not imagine going for more than a few wearings without washing them.


Years ago, they were selling these jeans at Holts and the idea was that you don't wash them for a very very long time so that they can get the imprints of what you carry in your pockets.. i guess this actually works better for guys.. like coins, keys, wallet, etc. and when you finally wash it, it would create all those creases and washes itself. Not sure the brand or whether they still sell it. I'd go crazy just worrying about denim transfer on everything else lol.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I actually watched a segment on a TV show where people discussed only washing their jeans once or twice a year. One person explained that the fit was better this way. I guess you buy them on the tight side and as they stretch, they mold to your body. I can kind of see what they mean, but I just could not imagine going for more than a few wearings without washing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I can also see where leather could go without being cleaned for awhile. I have a black leather jacket that I have never gotten cleaned, yet. Now, I do live in FL so I haven't worn it that often either.
> 
> Here is my pink ostrich feather skirt!
> View attachment 3056339



Thanks for the pic! Now I want one... My husband would just raise one eyebrow.....


----------



## Marylin

I don't do shorts. My legs don't do shorts and I'm waaayyy too old for shorts. So why did I buy these today???


----------



## Marylin

And to make matters worse, I bought a T-shirt to go with them, so there's no excuse not to wear them. They fit perfectly, they hit me mid thigh. They are just shorts, so they shouldn't be in my closet. Why do I like them? (Mimmy, you're to blame! And you Eggtart! Because yours are so pretty! All your fault


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> I actually watched a segment on a TV show where people discussed only washing their jeans once or twice a year. One person explained that the fit was better this way. I guess you buy them on the tight side and as they stretch, they mold to your body. I can kind of see what they mean, but I just could not imagine going for more than a few wearings without washing them
> View attachment 3056339



Once or twice a year?! This is asking for crotch rot.


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> I can also see where leather could go without being cleaned for awhile. I have a black leather jacket that I have never gotten cleaned, yet. Now, I do live in FL so I haven't worn it that often either.
> 
> Here is my pink ostrich feather skirt!
> View attachment 3056339



If you ever decide to get rid of this outfit, please contact me. The skirt is adorable!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I don't do shorts. My legs don't do shorts and I'm waaayyy too old for shorts. So why did I buy these today???



The shorts picked you! Stop resisting. The world needs to see your fabulous legs.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Once or twice a year?! This is asking for crotch rot.



Ahhhh!! I need to get rid of this picture in my head right now


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> The shorts picked you! Stop resisting. The world needs to see your fabulous legs.



Beluga, do you want to move in? I would put you in my closet and everytime I open it you would have to tell me I'm fantastic and can wear anything I want! - btw the world does not need my legs, but it is sooo incredibly hot here, we had 100.4 degrees Fahrenheit today, just slightly less in some of the offices - no, Germany is not known for air conditioning...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> And to make matters worse, I bought a T-shirt to go with them, so there's no excuse not to wear them. They fit perfectly, they hit me mid thigh. They are just shorts, so they shouldn't be in my closet. Why do I like them? (Mimmy, you're to blame! And you Eggtart! Because yours are so pretty! All your fault



This looks awesome! The print is so great! And I'm going to ask - is that you in your profile pic? Cuz I see leg! And they look great! Embrace the shorts!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Once or twice a year?! This is asking for crotch rot.



Lol


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks for the pic! Now I want one... My husband would just raise one eyebrow.....







beluga said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of this outfit, please contact me. The skirt is adorable!



Maybe we can all wear feather skirts![emoji6]



beluga said:


> Once or twice a year?! This is asking for crotch rot.



One would think so! Haha!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I don't do shorts. My legs don't do shorts and I'm waaayyy too old for shorts. So why did I buy these today???







Marylin said:


> And to make matters worse, I bought a T-shirt to go with them, so there's no excuse not to wear them. They fit perfectly, they hit me mid thigh. They are just shorts, so they shouldn't be in my closet. Why do I like them? (Mimmy, you're to blame! And you Eggtart! Because yours are so pretty! All your fault




I love your shorts, Marylin![emoji173]&#65039; I think my pic will show you why. I don't usually post something until I make an outfit, but I am making an exception. The shorts I ordered online arrived yesterday; and when I saw your shorts, of course I had to smile!

These are mine...


I guess we are starting to think alike. Lol!
If you look closely, you can see the cobalt blue piping on the side![emoji170]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I love your shorts, Marylin![emoji173]&#65039; I think my pic will show you why. I don't usually post something until I make an outfit, but I am making an exception. The shorts I ordered online arrived yesterday; and when I saw your shorts, of course I had to smile!
> 
> These are mine...
> View attachment 3058315
> 
> I guess we are starting to think alike. Lol!
> If you look closely, you can see the cobalt blue piping on the side![emoji170]



Ha!!!!!!!!


These are fantastic! Of course you are the pro, I am such a novice, mine are boring in comparison. I love the yellow and blue!!! To be honest, I bought mine mostly because they fit so well.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This looks awesome! The print is so great! And I'm going to ask - is that you in your profile pic? Cuz I see leg! And they look great! Embrace the shorts!



The legs in the pic are mine. I will try to take a leg/short pic by myself tonight and post it.  Need to build up some courage first...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I love your shorts, Marylin![emoji173]&#65039; I think my pic will show you why. I don't usually post something until I make an outfit, but I am making an exception. The shorts I ordered online arrived yesterday; and when I saw your shorts, of course I had to smile!
> 
> These are mine...
> View attachment 3058315
> 
> I guess we are starting to think alike. Lol!
> If you look closely, you can see the cobalt blue piping on the side![emoji170]


These are awesome!!! I love the cobalt piping!! Such a nice detail!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> The legs in the pic are mine. I will try to take a leg/short pic by myself tonight and post it.  Need to build up some courage first...



You can do it!


----------



## Marylin

Ok (inhaling). I know what you'll say: we've all seen a lot worse... But what people would like to see, including myself, usually is much, much better.


----------



## Marylin

And now that you've seen the front, you might be able to handle the back.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Ok (inhaling). I know what you'll say: we've all seen a lot worse... But what people would like to see, including myself, usually is much, much better.




Love the shorts Marylin they look just lovely on you and with the shirt they will be a great casual summer outfit [emoji7]

Mimmy love your shorts too!!! Nicely picked ladies [emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> And now that you've seen the front, you might be able to handle the back.



these look great on u, what are you talking about? ugly legs.. psshhh.. and you're arms look great!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ha!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> These are fantastic! Of course you are the pro, I am such a novice, mine are boring in comparison. I love the yellow and blue!!! To be honest, I bought mine mostly because they fit so well.



Your shorts are great looking; as usual you are too modest!



eggtartapproved said:


> These are awesome!!! I love the cobalt piping!! Such a nice detail!



Thanks, eggtart! When I saw the cobalt piping, I knew these were mine!



Sass said:


> Love the shorts Marylin they look just lovely on you and with the shirt they will be a great casual summer outfit [emoji7]
> 
> Mimmy love your shorts too!!! Nicely picked ladies [emoji122]&#127996;



Thanks, Sass! How are you holding up with all the prep for your move?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ok (inhaling). I know what you'll say: we've all seen a lot worse... But what people would like to see, including myself, usually is much, much better.







Marylin said:


> And now that you've seen the front, you might be able to handle the back.




Your shorts look great, the fit is perfect, your legs look fine and I love the photos! It's a win, win situation, Marylin. You will now need to find more shorts for your closet![emoji6]


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Ok (inhaling). I know what you'll say: we've all seen a lot worse... But what people would like to see, including myself, usually is much, much better.


Wow, I don't know what I was expecting to see based on the buildup, but it wasn't this! You look amazing in the shorts and I think your legs look great. Not even "compared to..." great, just plain old "great." I'm not even trying to pump you up! 

The shorts are keepers. I LOVE the palm print.


----------



## Marylin

You are all too nice. I should live in this thread to boost my self esteem, and no, Mimmy, you won't get me to buy more shorts! 
After all, these pictures are the best out of about 25...

Ok, I will stop complaining now and keep on with my diet and not eat that cookie. 

And I will anxiously wait for your shorts-pics.


----------



## Sass

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Sass! How are you holding up with all the prep for your move?




Thanks Mimmy we are eagerly awaiting a modelling shot of an official shorts outing [emoji267]

You're too sweet for asking! I've been a bad and brought a few bits and pieces. New navy blue leather purse, sand coloured leather jacket. All items for crazy good bargains (pics to come) but they were brought more impulsively. 

Other bits have just been good quality merino layers which is helpful cos it has been quite cold here so they have a dual purpose - now and for England. In fact I'm jealous of your warm weather!! 

I'm still waiting visa stuff but at this stage all going to plan it's 6 weeks til departure.

I have some adventures planned for 4-6 weeks then will start work hopefully!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> And now that you've seen the front, you might be able to handle the back.




You look great!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks Mimmy we are eagerly awaiting a modelling shot of an official shorts outing [emoji267]
> 
> You're too sweet for asking! I've been a bad and brought a few bits and pieces. New navy blue leather purse, sand coloured leather jacket. All items for crazy good bargains (pics to come) but they were brought more impulsively.
> 
> Other bits have just been good quality merino layers which is helpful cos it has been quite cold here so they have a dual purpose - now and for England. In fact I'm jealous of your warm weather!!
> 
> I'm still waiting visa stuff but at this stage all going to plan it's 6 weeks til departure.
> 
> I have some adventures planned for 4-6 weeks then will start work hopefully!



+1 on the shorts front, Mimmy!

Sass, will you bring all your cold weather clothes right away? It must be quite difficult to pack for a different climate, because it might still be pretty warm. - even in  England - by the time you get there. And then, just a few weeks later you might get the British drizzle. You should probably make your family come and visit a lot, and everytime bring part of your wardrobe...


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> You look great!!



Thank you bakeacookie! This feels very special coming from you.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> You are all too nice. I should live in this thread to boost my self esteem, and no, Mimmy, you won't get me to buy more shorts!
> After all, these pictures are the best out of about 25...
> 
> Ok, I will stop complaining now and keep on with my diet and not eat that cookie.
> 
> And I will anxiously wait for your shorts-pics.



Since you asked....from last night!




Also I think I posted a pic wearing these same shorts last week, lmao

Everyone's got something they're sensitive about.  I hate that I'm pale.  I'm not as bad off as a true albino but I've always said that if I could change one thing about myself that I'd want a gorgeous Latino / Middle Eastern olive skin tone.  Granted half the Asian people I know want to be paler so the grass is always greener!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Since you asked....from last night!
> 
> View attachment 3059458
> 
> 
> Also I think I posted a pic wearing these same shorts last week, lmao
> 
> Everyone's got something they're sensitive about.  I hate that I'm pale.  I'm not as bad off as a true albino but I've always said that if I could change one thing about myself that I'd want a gorgeous Latino / Middle Eastern olive skin tone.  Granted half the Asian people I know want to be paler so the grass is always greener!



I love your look and you have georgeous hair and a beautiful smile! Who cares if you're pale? Half of my husband's family is of Irish descent. Some have red hair, freckles and blueish skin. But their skin is soft, their eyes are blue or green and as intense as the Irish sky. Thankfully my little one has inherited those beatific eyes and I'm so happy for him! 

Pale is beautiful and so are you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Thanks Mimmy we are eagerly awaiting a modelling shot of an official shorts outing [emoji267]
> 
> You're too sweet for asking! I've been a bad and brought a few bits and pieces. New navy blue leather purse, sand coloured leather jacket. All items for crazy good bargains (pics to come) but they were brought more impulsively.
> 
> Other bits have just been good quality merino layers which is helpful cos it has been quite cold here so they have a dual purpose - now and for England. In fact I'm jealous of your warm weather!!
> 
> I'm still waiting visa stuff but at this stage all going to plan it's 6 weeks til departure.
> 
> I have some adventures planned for 4-6 weeks then will start work hopefully!


oooh these sound like great staples to the wardrobe though.. and so amazing that u have some adventures before starting work.. sounds so awesome!!



LVk8 said:


> Since you asked....from last night!
> 
> View attachment 3059458
> 
> 
> Also I think I posted a pic wearing these same shorts last week, lmao
> 
> Everyone's got something they're sensitive about.  I hate that I'm pale.  I'm not as bad off as a true albino but I've always said that if I could change one thing about myself that I'd want a gorgeous Latino / Middle Eastern olive skin tone.  Granted half the Asian people I know want to be paler so the grass is always greener!


you look awesome! I love your smile! (not to sound creepy lol)


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ok (inhaling). I know what you'll say: we've all seen a lot worse... But what people would like to see, including myself, usually is much, much better.



So beautiful! Oh btw, the shorts are ok too &#128521;.


----------



## beluga

I had a phone interview today and it went great! Face interview Tuesday so I think I'm going to go with the grey dress and my green bag since I'll be bringing copies of my resumé. If this goes well then its phone interview with German dude guy which means Marylin will have to teach me to say, "Please hire me because I'm just awesome like that" in German.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I had a phone interview today and it went great! Face interview Tuesday so I think I'm going to go with the grey dress and my green bag since I'll be bringing copies of my resumé. If this goes well then its phone interview with German dude guy which means Marylin will have to teach me to say, "Please hire me because I'm just awesome like that" in German.



I was wanting to ask, how your interview went. Funny that you mention it today! I knew, you'd nail it!! Everybody you talk to will love you, depending on the Germanness of the 'dude' he might just not get you, though. After all we all are stiff and boring, but look good in uniforms...

How would you say "please hire me because I'm just awesome like that'?  Hm. Just say exactly that, without saying  'please'.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> So beautiful! Oh btw, the shorts are ok too &#128521;.



I'll hire you.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Thanks Mimmy we are eagerly awaiting a modelling shot of an official shorts outing [emoji267]
> 
> You're too sweet for asking! I've been a bad and brought a few bits and pieces. New navy blue leather purse, sand coloured leather jacket. All items for crazy good bargains (pics to come) but they were brought more impulsively.
> 
> Other bits have just been good quality merino layers which is helpful cos it has been quite cold here so they have a dual purpose - now and for England. In fact I'm jealous of your warm weather!!
> 
> I'm still waiting visa stuff but at this stage all going to plan it's 6 weeks til departure.
> 
> I have some adventures planned for 4-6 weeks then will start work hopefully!




It sounds like you made some good purchases for your move to England. I am glad you have some adventures planned before you start work! 

I guess I should be thankful for living in a warm climate; but it's been really hot![emoji28]
I will take a modeling pic when I wear my shorts.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I was wanting to ask, how your interview went. Funny that you mention it today! I knew, you'd nail it!! Everybody you talk to will love you, depending on the Germanness of the 'dude' he might just not get you, though. After all we all are stiff and boring, but look good in uniforms...
> 
> How would you say "please hire me because I'm just awesome like that'?  Hm. Just say exactly that, without saying  'please'.



Oh I wish I had your confidence. I'm confident when it comes to dressing myself or my body, but work is a totally different issue. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591; for me (my friend confused pray with clapping hands thrice).


----------



## Mimmy

Although I prefer the anonymity of posting my Stylebook pics; since many have been such good sports about posting shorts looks; I will post mine![emoji41]


I wanted to get my mouse flats in the pic, so I had to stand on a stool. Please excuse the mosquito bitten legs... hey it's Florida! Lol!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Although I prefer the anonymity of posting my Stylebook pics; since many have been such good sports about posting shorts looks; I will post mine![emoji41]
> View attachment 3061078
> 
> I wanted to get my mouse flats in the pic, so I had to stand on a stool. Please excuse the mosquito bitten legs... hey it's Florida! Lol!




You look great too! 

I like the contrast color with your flats and the navy!


----------



## beluga

Ladies I don't see any ugly legs. All I see are strong legs supporting strong women.


----------



## bakeacookie

beluga said:


> Ladies I don't see any ugly legs. All I see are strong legs supporting strong women.




This!!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Oh I wish I had your confidence. I'm confident when it comes to dressing myself or my body, but work is a totally different issue. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591; for me (my friend confused pray with clapping hands thrice).



What is there not to feel completely confident about? You're smart, you're witty and quick, you're kind and probably fit well into any team. And you care about your appearance, which is always what bosses (good bosses) should notice, because people who are meticulous about their clothes are more likely to be meticulous about their work as well. So nothing to worry! They should be happy to get you!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Although I prefer the anonymity of posting my Stylebook pics; since many have been such good sports about posting shorts looks; I will post mine![emoji41]
> View attachment 3061078
> 
> I wanted to get my mouse flats in the pic, so I had to stand on a stool. Please excuse the mosquito bitten legs... hey it's Florida! Lol!



How adorable! The blue belt and the flats totally make the outfit. I love all the colors and they go well with your walls, too...

Your legs look so nice, I understand why you like shorts and short dresses.


----------



## katdhoneybee

bakeacookie said:


> This!!


Absolutely! 

Mimmy, love the shorts look, especially with the mouse flats.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> You look great too!
> 
> I like the contrast color with your flats and the navy!



Thanks, bake! It's been so hot that I'm just happy when I manage to put an outfit together that doesn't make me too sweaty! Lol![emoji28]



beluga said:


> Ladies I don't see any ugly legs. All I see are strong legs supporting strong women.



You are of course absolutely right, beluga! I think you are going to nail your interview.[emoji375]



Marylin said:


> How adorable! The blue belt and the flats totally make the outfit. I love all the colors and they go well with your walls, too...
> 
> 
> 
> Your legs look so nice, I understand why you like shorts and short dresses.



Thanks, Marylin! I tried to strike some nice yoga poses, but they ended up just looking crazy!![emoji12]



katdhoneybee said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, love the shorts look, especially with the mouse flats.



Thanks, katdhoneybee! I didn't want to shorten you member name; I like "saying" it so much!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, again I need some advice. Vacation is coming up, we're heading towards the U.S. again. It's D.C., New York, Orlando and then some time with the family in Michigan. I know it's going to be hot, hot hot, &#55357;&#56851; I know I'm going to be miserable dragging the boys around Disney - who came up with this idea? 

I need advice on what to wear again, and please help me decide whether to bring my WOC! I'm putting outfits together again and share them with you soon, so you can see what I've planned. I don't necessarily want to get anything new, rather, if I really have to, shop there.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Although I prefer the anonymity of posting my Stylebook pics; since many have been such good sports about posting shorts looks; I will post mine![emoji41]
> View attachment 3061078
> 
> I wanted to get my mouse flats in the pic, so I had to stand on a stool. Please excuse the mosquito bitten legs... hey it's Florida! Lol!



You look awesome. I love the mix of colors and how they pop!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> You look awesome. I love the mix of colors and how they pop!




Thanks, eggtart!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ladies, again I need some advice. Vacation is coming up, we're heading towards the U.S. again. It's D.C., New York, Orlando and then some time with the family in Michigan. I know it's going to be hot, hot hot, &#65533;&#65533; I know I'm going to be miserable dragging the boys around Disney - who came up with this idea?
> 
> I need advice on what to wear again, and please help me decide whether to bring my WOC! I'm putting outfits together again and share them with you soon, so you can see what I've planned. I don't necessarily want to get anything new, rather, if I really have to, shop there.



Yes shop here! Some sort of crossbody bag is perfect for Disney, but WOC might be too nice. The rule here is "No shirt, no shoes, no service." So you only need shirts and shoes. WOCs and pants are totally optional.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Ladies, again I need some advice. Vacation is coming up, we're heading towards the U.S. again. It's D.C., New York, Orlando and then some time with the family in Michigan. I know it's going to be hot, hot hot, &#55357;&#56851; I know I'm going to be miserable dragging the boys around Disney - who came up with this idea?
> 
> I need advice on what to wear again, and please help me decide whether to bring my WOC! I'm putting outfits together again and share them with you soon, so you can see what I've planned. I don't necessarily want to get anything new, rather, if I really have to, shop there.




That sounds like such an exciting vacation!! I hope you are having a great summer! I would definitely suggest lots of light cotton dresses to accompany your WOC. I think the WOC is a perfect choice unless you will need to carry a lot for your family. In that case, throw a backpack on your hubby hehe


----------



## cncm

Marylin said:


> Ladies, again I need some advice. Vacation is coming up, we're heading towards the U.S. again. It's D.C., New York, Orlando and then some time with the family in Michigan. I know it's going to be hot, hot hot, &#55357;&#56851; I know I'm going to be miserable dragging the boys around Disney - who came up with this idea?
> 
> I need advice on what to wear again, and please help me decide whether to bring my WOC! I'm putting outfits together again and share them with you soon, so you can see what I've planned. I don't necessarily want to get anything new, rather, if I really have to, shop there.


WOC is definitely too nice for Disney. I'd save that for NY or DC. Second the recommendation for a cross-body bag if you don't need to carry much.


----------



## eggtartapproved

I second the vote to throw a back-bag on the dh haha. And agree, woc may be too nice for disneyland - imagine crowds, holding sticky foods, and being on rides. A crossbody, definitely, but maybe something less nice. Maybe a nylon crossbody so you can easily wipe up any accidents and more worry-free.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Yes shop here! Some sort of crossbody bag is perfect for Disney, but WOC might be too nice. The rule here is "No shirt, no shoes, no service." So you only need shirts and shoes. WOCs and pants are totally optional.



Lol, u crack me up!


----------



## LVk8

beluga said:


> WOCs and pants are totally optional.




Lmao!

Also second Beluga's idea to shop here [emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Yes shop here! Some sort of crossbody bag is perfect for Disney, but WOC might be too nice. The rule here is "No shirt, no shoes, no service." So you only need shirts and shoes. WOCs and pants are totally optional.



Ok I'll save the WOC and pants for the other destinations and only wear shoes and (long) shirts...


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That sounds like such an exciting vacation!! I hope you are having a great summer! I would definitely suggest lots of light cotton dresses to accompany your WOC. I think the WOC is a perfect choice unless you will need to carry a lot for your family. In that case, throw a backpack on your hubby hehe



I know that I'll need rain coats and drinks at least for the theme parks, I was planning on making everyone carry their own stuff,but that never has worked before. I'll take this bag for the flights and the more touristy part of the vacation. It's reversible. Black patent on one, light suede on the other side. It's already well used and has a few spots on the light side, so I won't have to be too worried.


----------



## Marylin

cncm said:


> WOC is definitely too nice for Disney. I'd save that for NY or DC. Second the recommendation for a cross-body bag if you don't need to carry much.



Hello cnmc! Have you been to Disney? I could use any sort of advice, really..


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I second the vote to throw a back-bag on the dh haha. And agree, woc may be too nice for disneyland - imagine crowds, holding sticky foods, and being on rides. A crossbody, definitely, but maybe something less nice. Maybe a nylon crossbody so you can easily wipe up any accidents and more worry-free.



Oh my. I don't even want to think about the crowds and the heat and the sticky foods and the waiting in lines. The things you have to do, being a mum...


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Also second Beluga's idea to shop here [emoji56]



Don't you guys tempt me!


----------



## Sass

Mimmy said:


> It sounds like you made some good purchases for your move to England. I am glad you have some adventures planned before you start work!
> 
> I guess I should be thankful for living in a warm climate; but it's been really hot![emoji28]
> I will take a modeling pic when I wear my shorts.




Thanks Mimmy they are all now reasonable purchases come to think of it  so I will stop feeling guilty... 

Warm would be nice right now I am jealous but of course Sydney has a pretty mild winter really. 

I love your shirt pictures you paired it all together in such a fun way and you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Ladies, again I need some advice. Vacation is coming up, we're heading towards the U.S. again. It's D.C., New York, Orlando and then some time with the family in Michigan. I know it's going to be hot, hot hot, &#55357;&#56851; I know I'm going to be miserable dragging the boys around Disney - who came up with this idea?
> 
> I need advice on what to wear again, and please help me decide whether to bring my WOC! I'm putting outfits together again and share them with you soon, so you can see what I've planned. I don't necessarily want to get anything new, rather, if I really have to, shop there.




Oohh how exciting! When do you head off?

I haven't been to America (yet) but it sounds like your on the right track with the outfits you have planned. 

Would you consider some of those lovely dresses you've posted with some lovely sandals especially for destinations like Orlando? Will your palm tree shorts make an appearance they'd be so fun for Florida is imagine?


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Thanks Mimmy they are all now reasonable purchases come to think of it  so I will stop feeling guilty...
> 
> Warm would be nice right now I am jealous but of course Sydney has a pretty mild winter really.
> 
> I love your shirt pictures you paired it all together in such a fun way and you have gorgeous hair!




Thanks for the very kind compliments, Sass. Maybe we can do a temporary climate swap! [emoji6]


----------



## Sass

beluga said:


> Oh I wish I had your confidence. I'm confident when it comes to dressing myself or my body, but work is a totally different issue. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] for me (my friend confused pray with clapping hands thrice).




Prayers for your job interview news Beluga [emoji120]&#127996;

Have confidence in yourself I'll bet you did a wonderful job connecting with the interviewer(s) and presented yourself both appearance wise & professionally in a very positive manner!!!


----------



## Mimmy

I have been to Disney, and some of the other Orlando theme parks. If possible, it would be better to go on a week day. For the popular rides, wait time can easily be about 45 min. The bag you carry is inspected at the entrance. It's well done, for example, they have their own plant nurseries on site to replace the ones that don't look "perfect". The rides really are fun! It is common to get afternoon thunderstorms, so the raincoats are a good idea. It is hot though, so one time when I was at another park and it rained, we were given those big plastic poncho type things; sort of like a garbage bag with a hole for your head. These are folded up initially, so they do not take up much room. Also, you just don't need any extra clothing that is going to make you even hotter. 

Now, I will throw out an idea. Through Disney you can arrange for a VIP Guide. I have experienced Disney with one and without one. Both times I had a blast, but with a VIP guide the experience is hard to beat! The guide navigates you around the park; on many rides you are taken to the front of the line (probably infuriating to those without a VIP Guide). They make your on site restaurant reservations for you. The main advantage to me was with the Guide, we were able to see about as much of the park as I wanted to in a minimum amount of time, and eat lunch too! Now here's the fine print; the Guide is pricey; $315/hr. currently, minimum 6 hrs. This also doesn't include the tickets; you can have up to 10 people in your party though. 

Sorry for the long post, but I always like to get info from people who have been there for places I am traveling too. With or without a Guide, imo, Disney is fun!!


----------



## Mimmy

Btw, you probably already know this, but Orlando is also known for having some great outlet malls. I have never been to them![emoji26] I think there is Neiman's, Saks, Balenciaga and Valentino; just to name a few.


----------



## cncm

Marylin said:


> Hello cnmc! Have you been to Disney? I could use any sort of advice, really..


Yep - I love Disney! Really recommend the 50s Prime Time Cafe in Hollywood Studios - the food was amazing and the waitstaff hilarious. My fav ride was Splash Mountain, but just get ready to get wet!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I know that I'll need rain coats and drinks at least for the theme parks, I was planning on making everyone carry their own stuff,but that never has worked before. I'll take this bag for the flights and the more touristy part of the vacation. It's reversible. Black patent on one, light suede on the other side. It's already well used and has a few spots on the light side, so I won't have to be too worried.


This is a really cool bag!


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Oohh how exciting! When do you head off?
> 
> I haven't been to America (yet)



Come! Its so vast here that there's something for everyone. Yellowstone National Park in the spring, Chicago in the summer, New England in the fall, Utah in the winter. Its beautiful everywhere and its waiting for you.


----------



## beluga

Thank you everyone! Second interview on Tuesday. I'm going up against 2 others, but I have no clue who they are or what their qualifications are. If this doesn't work out then backup plan is law firm. Would probably have to tone down my bright color scheme, but imgaine the handbags I could be bringing to work.


----------



## LVk8

Good luck beluga!  I start my new job tomorrow.  If you're deep in the heart of TX I'll keep an eye out for you too [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Thank you everyone! Second interview on Tuesday. I'm going up against 2 others, but I have no clue who they are or what their qualifications are. If this doesn't work out then backup plan is law firm. Would probably have to tone down my bright color scheme, but imgaine the handbags I could be bringing to work.


Good luck!!! You'll do great 



LVk8 said:


> Good luck beluga!  I start my new job tomorrow.  If you're deep in the heart of TX I'll keep an eye out for you too [emoji4]


Have a great first day tomorrow!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Oohh how exciting! When do you head off?
> 
> I haven't been to America (yet) but it sounds like your on the right track with the outfits you have planned.
> 
> Would you consider some of those lovely dresses you've posted with some lovely sandals especially for destinations like Orlando? Will your palm tree shorts make an appearance they'd be so fun for Florida is imagine?



Hey, Jen, only a few more weeks to go, right? It is very hot over here, I hear Australia is going to be having quite a cold winter, so you're leaving just in time! 
 I've been thinking about taking some of my dresses, question is, which one. They are not that versatile, I'd kind of need the right shoes and bag for each one. What I like is, they're easy to wash in a hotel tub. 
The shorts, I don't know. My husband hasn't seen them yet, if he approves, I'll take them. After all, he'll have to spend the whole time with me, so I don't want him to be embarrassed.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I have been to Disney, and some of the other Orlando theme parks. If possible, it would be better to go on a week day. For the popular rides, wait time can easily be about 45 min. The bag you carry is inspected at the entrance. It's well done, for example, they have their own plant nurseries on site to replace the ones that don't look "perfect". The rides really are fun! It is common to get afternoon thunderstorms, so the raincoats are a good idea. It is hot though, so one time when I was at another park and it rained, we were given those big plastic poncho type things; sort of like a garbage bag with a hole for your head. These are folded up initially, so they do not take up much room. Also, you just don't need any extra clothing that is going to make you even hotter.
> 
> Now, I will throw out an idea. Through Disney you can arrange for a VIP Guide. I have experienced Disney with one and without one. Both times I had a blast, but with a VIP guide the experience is hard to beat! The guide navigates you around the park; on many rides you are taken to the front of the line (probably infuriating to those without a VIP Guide). They make your on site restaurant reservations for you. The main advantage to me was with the Guide, we were able to see about as much of the park as I wanted to in a minimum amount of time, and eat lunch too! Now here's the fine print; the Guide is pricey; $315/hr. currently, minimum 6 hrs. This also doesn't include the tickets; you can have up to 10 people in your party though.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I always like to get info from people who have been there for places I am traveling too. With or without a Guide, imo, Disney is fun!!



Wow, Mimmy, thank you so much!! I still have ponchos from a different theme park, maybe I should take these. I love the Guide idea, but it's quite expensive.  I guess I'd have to find 6 more people, than we'd be fine. I'll definitely look into it. This is great advice, Mimmy!


----------



## beluga

LVk8 said:


> Good luck beluga!  I start my new job tomorrow.  If you're deep in the heart of TX I'll keep an eye out for you too [emoji4]



Congratulations! I'm not in the heart on TX, more like...um...the other end? &#128540;


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Btw, you probably already know this, but Orlando is also known for having some great outlet malls. I have never been to them![emoji26] I think there is Neiman's, Saks, Balenciaga and Valentino; just to name a few.



Oh, oh, there goes the guided tour... If I have to go to Valentino...


----------



## Marylin

cncm said:


> Yep - I love Disney! Really recommend the 50s Prime Time Cafe in Hollywood Studios - the food was amazing and the waitstaff hilarious. My fav ride was Splash Mountain, but just get ready to get wet!



Ok, I'll check that out! I will be prepared, I'll have to bring extra clothes, I'm afraid. Or just put the boys in there swimming shorts.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is a really cool bag!



Thanks, Eggtart. I've almost forgotten about it, since I love my black Chanel so much!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Thank you everyone! Second interview on Tuesday. I'm going up against 2 others, but I have no clue who they are or what their qualifications are. If this doesn't work out then backup plan is law firm. Would probably have to tone down my bright color scheme, but imgaine the handbags I could be bringing to work.



You'll be wonderful! They will instantly love you, just like everyone here!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Good luck beluga!  I start my new job tomorrow.  If you're deep in the heart of TX I'll keep an eye out for you too [emoji4]



Good luck! First days are always weird, I hope you'll have great coworkers and a lot of interesting and fun challenges!


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Thank you everyone! Second interview on Tuesday. I'm going up against 2 others, but I have no clue who they are or what their qualifications are. If this doesn't work out then backup plan is law firm. Would probably have to tone down my bright color scheme, but imgaine the handbags I could be bringing to work.



Good luck; I would love to work with you! On second thought, maybe I would be laughing too hard to get any work done![emoji23]



LVk8 said:


> Good luck beluga!  I start my new job tomorrow.  If you're deep in the heart of TX I'll keep an eye out for you too [emoji4]



Congrats, LVk8!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh, oh, there goes the guided tour... If I have to go to Valentino...




Yeah, maybe I should have gone to the outlet mall, instead of Disney with the guide! Lol!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin, this is probably obvious (and weirdly specific) advice, but I recommend you and your loved ones avoid wearing jeans or jean shorts to Disney in case you plan to go on any rides with water. Unfortunately, I learned this from experience - serious chafing from getting the jean shorts wet. Just awful. 

Also, congrats to LVk8 on the new job and good luck to beluga on the interviews! Applying and interviewing for jobs is exciting but so stressful.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Marylin, this is probably obvious (and weirdly specific) advice, but I recommend you and your loved ones avoid wearing jeans or jean shorts to Disney in case you plan to go on any rides with water. Unfortunately, I learned this from experience - serious chafing from getting the jean shorts wet. Just awful.
> 
> Also, congrats to LVk8 on the new job and good luck to beluga on the interviews! Applying and interviewing for jobs is exciting but so stressful.



Thank you katdhoneybee! I thought so about jeans, but didn't think of jean shorts. Of course you're right! Maybe I'll do have to give the palm print shorts a try. And bring an extra pair of underwear?


----------



## Sass

beluga said:


> Come! Its so vast here that there's something for everyone. Yellowstone National Park in the spring, Chicago in the summer, New England in the fall, Utah in the winter. Its beautiful everywhere and its waiting for you.



Good luck with round two interview - knock em dead with your fun colours. 

I will have to soon ... two of my best friends are in Canada and another really close friend is in Seattle and has been pestering me to come. It's is closer from England / Europe [emoji12] the one in Seattle sends me pics of camping trips to Oregon and it looks unbelievable!!! Sadly I had a uni friend based in Corpus Christi but she's home now and I didn't get to Texas to visit!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Hey, Jen, only a few more weeks to go, right? It is very hot over here, I hear Australia is going to be having quite a cold winter, so you're leaving just in time!
> 
> I've been thinking about taking some of my dresses, question is, which one. They are not that versatile, I'd kind of need the right shoes and bag for each one. What I like is, they're easy to wash in a hotel tub.
> 
> The shorts, I don't know. My husband hasn't seen them yet, if he approves, I'll take them. After all, he'll have to spend the whole time with me, so I don't want him to be embarrassed.




So soon Marylin perhaps 6 weeks depends on visa who knows how long it may take to come back? I also got begged by my old boss into working full time for this month rather than part time like I wanted so I've pushed it back by a week at least in order to get stuff done. 

Hmm that's a tricky one but I do understand they are specific colours styles that don't all have one or two pairs of shoes which would match... Do they all have a similar shade ie black sandals or red accessories or something similar.

Oh you must be teasing - your outfits always look so fantastic and from a few actually real life photos you posted you look lovely. I doubt he would be embarrassed by the shorts !!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

The newest thing in the outfit are my shoes, from earlier this year. Everything else is actually, maybe at least 3 + years old. The bag is definitely around 5 years old, the white sweater, possibly also. Sorry, the lighting wasn't very good by the time I got home.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Great look! The blazer over the looser weave sweater looks awesome.


----------



## LVk8

Egg that's darling!  And the Gucci is the perfect bag for that outfit [emoji108]

Today I'm wearing a bargain hunters dream outfit....the only thing full price that I'm wearing are my wedding rings.  And I guess the lenses to my sunnies bc I had my opto add my prescription.  Dress - Buffalo Exchange, Shoes - Uptown Cheapskate, Bag - Fashionphile, Sunnies - random consignment store, Necklace - The Real Real.  Lol.

My mirror is now buried behind a desk bc our movers came last night otherwise I would snap a pic [emoji106]


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Great look! The blazer over the looser weave sweater looks awesome.


Tnx! I actually debate letting that sweater go, every year, but never do lol. I think I have a love-hate with it haha, but I'm always glad I keep it.


LVk8 said:


> Egg that's darling!  And the Gucci is the perfect bag for that outfit [emoji108]
> 
> Today I'm wearing a bargain hunters dream outfit....the only thing full price that I'm wearing are my wedding rings.  And I guess the lenses to my sunnies bc I had my opto add my prescription.  Dress - Buffalo Exchange, Shoes - Uptown Cheapskate, Bag - Fashionphile, Sunnies - random consignment store, Necklace - The Real Real.  Lol.
> 
> My mirror is now buried behind a desk bc our movers came last night otherwise I would snap a pic [emoji106]



Thank u! Wedding rings and prescrip sunnies don't count haha.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> The newest thing in the outfit are my shoes, from earlier this year. Everything else is actually, maybe at least 3 + years old. The bag is definitely around 5 years old, the white sweater, possibly also. Sorry, the lighting wasn't very good by the time I got home.




Great look, eggtart! I like the pop of color that the red pants add to your other neutral pieces!


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> The newest thing in the outfit are my shoes, from earlier this year. Everything else is actually, maybe at least 3 + years old. The bag is definitely around 5 years old, the white sweater, possibly also. Sorry, the lighting wasn't very good by the time I got home.



IN LOVE with the red pants! I need red pants now.


----------



## beluga

LVk8 said:


> Egg that's darling!  And the Gucci is the perfect bag for that outfit [emoji108]
> 
> Today I'm wearing a bargain hunters dream outfit....the only thing full price that I'm wearing are my wedding rings.  And I guess the lenses to my sunnies bc I had my opto add my prescription.  Dress - Buffalo Exchange, Shoes - Uptown Cheapskate, Bag - Fashionphile, Sunnies - random consignment store, Necklace - The Real Real.  Lol.
> 
> My mirror is now buried behind a desk bc our movers came last night otherwise I would snap a pic [emoji106]



I need the check out Buffalo Exchange. I hear so much about them, but have never been to one.


----------



## beluga

My interview went great! I made it to the last round of interviews. GO ME! I wore a grey dress and used my green Kate Spade bag. Apparently I read an article somewhere that says you shouldn't wear orange or red to an interview so that crosses out my other options. Also, it says that people who wear grey are deemed more intelligent. Let's hope that article is right. 

Interviewer asked me if I was to give someone advice on how to be successful, what would I say? I answered: in order to be successful you have to push through the CRAP (criticism, rejection, a$$hole$, and pressure). I guess he liked it because he wrote it down...&#128514;...or maybe I should look for another job.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> My interview went great! I made it to the last round of interviews. GO ME! I wore a grey dress and used my green Kate Spade bag. Apparently I read an article somewhere that says you shouldn't wear orange or red to an interview so that crosses out my other options. Also, it says that people who wear grey are deemed more intelligent. Let's hope that article is right.
> 
> Interviewer asked me if I was to give someone advice on how to be successful, what would I say? I answered: in order to be successful you have to push through the CRAP (criticism, rejection, a$$hole$, and pressure). I guess he liked it because he wrote it down...&#128514;...or maybe I should look for another job.



Yeah! I knew it!!you are great and you'll keep being great! I bet that interviewer will use your line from now on himself. Soon you will be HIS boss! What are you're going to wear next time?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> So soon Marylin perhaps 6 weeks depends on visa who knows how long it may take to come back? I also got begged by my old boss into working full time for this month rather than part time like I wanted so I've pushed it back by a week at least in order to get stuff done.
> 
> Hmm that's a tricky one but I do understand they are specific colours styles that don't all have one or two pairs of shoes which would match... Do they all have a similar shade ie black sandals or red accessories or something similar.
> 
> Oh you must be teasing - your outfits always look so fantastic and from a few actually real life photos you posted you look lovely. I doubt he would be embarrassed by the shorts !!!



Don't work too much before you leave, will you? You surely don't want to be too stressed and probably spend some time for all the goodbyes. Do you have any big parties planned? 

Thanks for your compliment! My husband actually likes my shorts and said so without being prompted. What a success they are! So that has set my color scheme to black and white,  maybe with some red or pink, like usual. I need to play around with outfits on the app and post some!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> The newest thing in the outfit are my shoes, from earlier this year. Everything else is actually, maybe at least 3 + years old. The bag is definitely around 5 years old, the white sweater, possibly also. Sorry, the lighting wasn't very good by the time I got home.



Wow!!! You look so good!  I like how you put the colors together. The pants are so pretty and the sweater and blazer so sepcial without dominating the outfit. Shoes and bag also great. I love everything. It looks so easy, when you do this.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Egg that's darling!  And the Gucci is the perfect bag for that outfit [emoji108]
> 
> Today I'm wearing a bargain hunters dream outfit....the only thing full price that I'm wearing are my wedding rings.  And I guess the lenses to my sunnies bc I had my opto add my prescription.  Dress - Buffalo Exchange, Shoes - Uptown Cheapskate, Bag - Fashionphile, Sunnies - random consignment store, Necklace - The Real Real.  Lol.
> 
> My mirror is now buried behind a desk bc our movers came last night otherwise I would snap a pic [emoji106]



Make someone else take a picture! We want to see the bargain queen!!!

And good luck with the move!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Great look, eggtart! I like the pop of color that the red pants add to your other neutral pieces!


thank you, mimmy!



beluga said:


> IN LOVE with the red pants! I need red pants now.


yes! red pants! they're so awesome and they're actually a really good staple.. i wasn't sure at first but when i dabbled in red jeans, i was sold. these are actually leaning on a more raspberry side, so not as bright, maybe more office appropriate haha.



Marylin said:


> Wow!!! You look so good!  I like how you put the colors together. The pants are so pretty and the sweater and blazer so sepcial without dominating the outfit. Shoes and bag also great. I love everything. It looks so easy, when you do this.


thank you! i'm actually just really surprised and happy on how often i've been able to use that blazer this year. 



beluga said:


> My interview went great! I made it to the last round of interviews. GO ME! I wore a grey dress and used my green Kate Spade bag. Apparently I read an article somewhere that says you shouldn't wear orange or red to an interview so that crosses out my other options. Also, it says that people who wear grey are deemed more intelligent. Let's hope that article is right.
> 
> Interviewer asked me if I was to give someone advice on how to be successful, what would I say? I answered: in order to be successful you have to push through the CRAP (criticism, rejection, a$$hole$, and pressure). I guess he liked it because he wrote it down...&#128514;...or maybe I should look for another job.


yaaay, tha'ts awesome! and i like your qoute haha... oooh you've given me an idea for a color scheme - gray and green, thanks! lol


----------



## Marylin

Very daring outfit... A colleague made fun of me,but I told her, had I found something with dots, I would have worn that as well.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Very daring outfit... A colleague made fun of me,but I told her, had I found something with dots, I would have worn that as well.



i love it! i love your sandals!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Yeah! I knew it!!you are great and you'll keep being great! I bet that interviewer will use your line from now on himself. Soon you will be HIS boss! What are you're going to wear next time?



My last interview will be a phone interview so I'm going to wear mismatched pjs and my bunny slippers. Pants are optional.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Very daring outfit... A colleague made fun of me,but I told her, had I found something with dots, I would have worn that as well.



You can totally rock whatever you want!


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> The newest thing in the outfit are my shoes, from earlier this year. Everything else is actually, maybe at least 3 + years old. The bag is definitely around 5 years old, the white sweater, possibly also. Sorry, the lighting wasn't very good by the time I got home.




Love your outfit! You look awesome - good choice to keep the sweater it's so fun with the blazer. I always hear about people mixing texture and I think oohh good idea and yours is a perfect example of that!!


----------



## Sass

beluga said:


> My last interview will be a phone interview so I'm going to wear mismatched pjs and my bunny slippers. Pants are optional.




Congrats on your last interview! Excellent ideas with the grey and green so not only did  you look smart your advice re: c.r.a.p. clearly demonstrated that!!! 

Hahaah interview outfit round three sounds amazing! There are these Aussie comedians here and they have this phrase pants off Friday and apparently they do the shows with no pants on Friday ... Not sure what day your interview is hehe?


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Don't work too much before you leave, will you? You surely don't want to be too stressed and probably spend some time for all the goodbyes. Do you have any big parties planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your compliment! My husband actually likes my shorts and said so without being prompted. What a success they are! So that has set my color scheme to black and white,  maybe with some red or pink, like usual. I need to play around with outfits on the app and post some!




So wise Marylin I thankfully have two weeks left of work after this. Thank goodness I am quite stressed and over it at the moment! My sister is back from her six weeks of Euro jaunting next weekend so once I know her work roster I can plan parties etc. 

Oh fantastic I just knew he'd love the palm trees ... Who could resist they are so fun and summer appropriate! I think that colour scheme will be wonderful and work well with what we have seen of your current wardrobe [emoji3]


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Congrats on your last interview! Excellent ideas with the grey and green so not only did  you look smart your advice re: c.r.a.p. clearly demonstrated that!!!
> 
> Hahaah interview outfit round three sounds amazing! There are these Aussie comedians here and they have this phrase pants off Friday and apparently they do the shows with no pants on Friday ... Not sure what day your interview is hehe?



No pants Friday sounds like my kind of work place! If my interview is on a Friday, I'm definitely not going to wear pants.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Very daring outfit... A colleague made fun of me,but I told her, had I found something with dots, I would have worn that as well.



Daring looks great on you, Marylin!



beluga said:


> My last interview will be a phone interview so I'm going to wear mismatched pjs and my bunny slippers. Pants are optional.



I am sure the previous interviewer is just waiting for the opportunity to use your answer on how to be successful!

Ooh, bunny slippers![emoji195][emoji169]Best of luck on your interview, beluga!


----------



## LVk8

beluga said:


> Pants are optional.




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## katdhoneybee

beluga said:


> My interview went great! I made it to the last round of interviews. GO ME! I wore a grey dress and used my green Kate Spade bag. Apparently I read an article somewhere that says you shouldn't wear orange or red to an interview so that crosses out my other options. Also, it says that people who wear grey are deemed more intelligent. Let's hope that article is right.
> 
> Interviewer asked me if I was to give someone advice on how to be successful, what would I say? *I answered: in order to be successful you have to push through the CRAP (criticism, rejection, a$$hole$, and pressure). *I guess he liked it because he wrote it down...&#128514;...or maybe I should look for another job.



YOU ARE MY HERO :worthy:


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Very daring outfit... A colleague made fun of me,but I told her, had I found something with dots, I would have worn that as well.


Killer outfit! Stripes and florals are a match made in heaven. The stripes in the top are proportional to the print on the skirt, if that makes sense, so it totally works. That polka dot comment sounds like a dare!  Do it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> My last interview will be a phone interview so I'm going to wear mismatched pjs and my bunny slippers. Pants are optional.


YAY, awesome! good luck!



Sass said:


> Love your outfit! You look awesome - good choice to keep the sweater it's so fun with the blazer. I always hear about people mixing texture and I think oohh good idea and yours is a perfect example of that!!


thank you! The texture mixing was really an accident lol, I just felt the sweater was not as office appropriate on its own since it's sleeveless.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Very daring outfit... A colleague made fun of me,but I told her, had I found something with dots, I would have worn that as well.



i like your skirt! is it almost reach your calf? and from what i've seen, you're not petite, is it true? i have a pencil skirt, it reaches my calf. im still thinking wheter i should alter it or not


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i love it! i love your sandals!



Thanks you! it was surprisingly only their second outing since I bought them in May. I like them a bit better with pants.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> So wise Marylin I thankfully have two weeks left of work after this. Thank goodness I am quite stressed and over it at the moment! My sister is back from her six weeks of Euro jaunting next weekend so once I know her work roster I can plan parties etc.
> 
> Oh fantastic I just knew he'd love the palm trees ... Who could resist they are so fun and summer appropriate! I think that colour scheme will be wonderful and work well with what we have seen of your current wardrobe [emoji3]



Thanks Sass, I really have to put together my vacation wardrobe. I'll have such a busy week before I lean and I need to figure out if anything has to be replaced or mended or just thrown out.

Hang in there! This is such a busy time for you, I know. I'm glad you're planning some parties. I'm always finding goodbyes so hard.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Killer outfit! Stripes and florals are a match made in heaven. The stripes in the top are proportional to the print on the skirt, if that makes sense, so it totally works. That polka dot comment sounds like a dare!  Do it!



Oh, I didn't think of proportions,but I guess you're right. Thanks.  now I just need to find proportional dots.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i like your skirt! is it almost reach your calf? and from what i've seen, you're not petite, is it true? i have a pencil skirt, it reaches my calf. im still thinking wheter i should alter it or not



Hello luminosity! I'm glad you like it! It's indeed a bit long but I didn't want to loose the pencil shape. I'm 170cm so I need to wear heels to make my legs look longer. Here's a picture from behind. It's a bit hard to see, but it hits me just above mid calf. 
Do you have a picture of the skirt in question?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> My last interview will be a phone interview so I'm going to wear mismatched pjs and my bunny slippers. Pants are optional.



We, the thread forum, of course will have to approve of your outfit. We will have to see the slippers and pjs and a lot of unruffled hair and clutter like coffee cups and candy wrappers. You know, your work space needs to look the part as well. 
Oh and jewelry! Lots and lots of cheap jewelry! After all,this is a job interview, right?


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Hello luminosity! I'm glad you like it! It's indeed a bit long but I didn't want to loose the pencil shape. I'm 170cm so I need to wear heels to make my legs look longer. Here's a picture from behind. It's a bit hard to see, but it hits me just above mid calf.
> Do you have a picture of the skirt in question?



aaaaa so tallllllllllll. you do look good with that skirt.
i don't have the picture now, but will post it here and let you know!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Hello luminosity! I'm glad you like it! It's indeed a bit long but I didn't want to loose the pencil shape. I'm 170cm so I need to wear heels to make my legs look longer. Here's a picture from behind. It's a bit hard to see, but it hits me just above mid calf.
> Do you have a picture of the skirt in question?



hi Marylin! these are the pictures of me wearing the skirt. excuse for uninteresting look of the top, im just too lazy to change the top -..-


----------



## luminosity

again, this pics me wearing the skirt without high heels


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> again, this pics me wearing the skirt without high heels



It's really pretty! I love both yours and marilyn's and you both look great in them!


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> again, this pics me wearing the skirt without high heels



I see your point luminosity. But I wouldn't shorten it. It is great with heels and I wouldn't know what else you'd wear it with other than heels. If you shorten it you'll loose the shape unless you find a good tailor, but keeping the shape is much more work. It would mean redoing the seams. I love the shape, the pattern and a dark top is very nice with it. You look fantastic in it, so why change anything?


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> It's really pretty! I love both yours and marilyn's and you both look great in them!



thank you eggtartapproved!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> I see your point luminosity. But I wouldn't shorten it. It is great with heels and I wouldn't know what else you'd wear it with other than heels. If you shorten it you'll loose the shape unless you find a good tailor, but keeping the shape is much more work. It would mean redoing the seams. I love the shape, the pattern and a dark top is very nice with it. You look fantastic in it, so why change anything?



so it doesn't look good with flats?

because when i see it, i thought it was too long to be worn with flats and im look shorter ._. that's why i decided to alter it but after think about it more and look closely to the clothes that have been previously altered, it doesn't look really good, esp pencil skirts. it loses the shape


----------



## astromantic

I agree, skirts like that looks best with heels. It would ruin the shape if you raise the hem because of the contour. Even a smaller heel     like 2 inches would keep the aesthetic of the pencil skirt


----------



## LVk8

I have one below the knee pencil skirt but it's shirred / ruched along the sides.  I wear it frequently with flats & sandals & think it still looks cute!

Sadly my physical therapist says no mas heels bc of my pelvic injury (wah wah...) so I've given up the dream for the most part.  I keep a couple comfortable pairs of TOMS wedges & my wedding Manolos which are uber-fierce metallic cage heels around but fired the rest of my heel collection [emoji380]


----------



## LVk8

Oh and since our movers came with all the stuff in our storage unit, I have two giant TUBS of clothes to sort through [emoji33][emoji85][emoji90]

So daunting....but on the flip side I really get to "shop" my own clothes!  Honestly I think I'm going to put them in the attic for now & deal with it when our house painters are finished.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> so it doesn't look good with flats?
> 
> because when i see it, i thought it was too long to be worn with flats and im look shorter ._. that's why i decided to alter it but after think about it more and look closely to the clothes that have been previously altered, it doesn't look really good, esp pencil skirts. it loses the shape



Right. The heels you're wearing in the pic are great, I think they work so well,because they make your legs look longer than colored heels would. I understand that pencil skirts are tricky, if you're short, but if they hit you at the right spot, which yours do, they work just as well!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> It's really pretty! I love both yours and marilyn's and you both look great in them!



Thank you, dear! I've just read your blog and I have a zillion things I'd like to add, but I will have to postpone. I'm on call and don't have much "thinking opportunity" over longer periods of time....


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I have one below the knee pencil skirt but it's shirred / ruched along the sides.  I wear it frequently with flats & sandals & think it still looks cute!
> 
> Sadly my physical therapist says no mas heels bc of my pelvic injury (wah wah...) so I've given up the dream for the most part.  I keep a couple comfortable pairs of TOMS wedges & my wedding Manolos which are uber-fierce metallic cage heels around but fired the rest of my heel collection [emoji380]



Oh God! How do you do no heels? I wouldn't know what to do. I think I'd loose half of my confidence if I was even shorter than my male colleagues. Heels at least make me a bit taller. On the other hand, if I could make it in flats, I'd make it in any shoe...


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Oh and since our movers came with all the stuff in our storage unit, I have two giant TUBS of clothes to sort through [emoji33][emoji85][emoji90]
> 
> So daunting....but on the flip side I really get to "shop" my own clothes!  Honestly I think I'm going to put them in the attic for now & deal with it when our house painters are finished.



How fun! Can't wait to see all the outfits you come up with. Maybe we should set a challenge for you: make an outfit with the first things you grab when opening your boxes!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Oh God! How do you do no heels? I wouldn't know what to do. I think I'd loose half of my confidence if I was even shorter than my male colleagues. Heels at least make me a bit taller. On the other hand, if I could make it in flats, I'd make it in any shoe...



I can't lie it was a big emotional blow at first and it took me awhile to get on board but frankly the structural integrity of my body is worth embracing my 5'4".  It's definitely forced me to be more creative with my footwear since I used to be all heels all the time.  Now I have fabulous motorcycle/riding boots, gladiator sandals, ballet flats, etc.  



Marylin said:


> How fun! Can't wait to see all the outfits you come up with. Maybe we should set a challenge for you: make an outfit with the first things you grab when opening your boxes!



Actually that's really funny bc my boxes are clear so I can see inside....one has a pair of Victoria's Secret Pink sweatpants across the top, the other has two pairs of shorts on top so those would not be particularly fashionable outfits [emoji23]

After living for 9 mos without these clothes though I think I'm going to give most away.  Clearly I don't need them & I haven't really been missing them either!  I have no idea how this much stuff fit into my old closet [emoji33]


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Right. The heels you're wearing in the pic are great, I think they work so well,because they make your legs look longer than colored heels would. I understand that pencil skirts are tricky, if you're short, but if they hit you at the right spot, which yours do, they work just as well!



alright, i decided not to alter the skirt. thank you for the advices!


----------



## luminosity

LVk8 said:


> I have one below the knee pencil skirt but it's shirred / ruched along the sides.  I wear it frequently with flats & sandals & think it still looks cute!
> 
> Sadly my physical therapist says no mas heels bc of my pelvic injury (wah wah...) so I've given up the dream for the most part.  I keep a couple comfortable pairs of TOMS wedges & my wedding Manolos which are uber-fierce metallic cage heels around but fired the rest of my heel collection [emoji380]



i can imagine it. it looks pretty on my imagination! pics please if you dont mind 

oh i also wear pencil skirts with flats, but it's only when the skirt hit on my knee and above my knee. if the skirt is longer like the pics i posted above, i will pair it with my high heels


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> again, this pics me wearing the skirt without high heels



The midi length is in style right now. You look great!


----------



## Sass

luminosity said:


> again, this pics me wearing the skirt without high heels




Lovely skirt luminosity I think it's ok with flats but it does look better with heels. I'm so envious I can't wear skirts that length they look horrible on me!


----------



## Sass

LVk8 said:


> I can't lie it was a big emotional blow at first and it took me awhile to get on board but frankly the structural integrity of my body is worth embracing my 5'4".  It's definitely forced me to be more creative with my footwear since I used to be all heels all the time.  Now I have fabulous motorcycle/riding boots, gladiator sandals, ballet flats, etc.
> 
> 
> Actually that's really funny bc my boxes are clear so I can see inside....one has a pair of Victoria's Secret Pink sweatpants across the top, the other has two pairs of shorts on top so those would not be particularly fashionable outfits [emoji23]
> 
> After living for 9 mos without these clothes though I think I'm going to give most away.  Clearly I don't need them & I haven't really been missing them either!  I have no idea how this much stuff fit into my old closet [emoji33]




Wow that's so interesting you didn't even miss your stuff. If you don't mind me asking, where did you move to/from?

I'm asking as in certain I'll find myself in this circumstance soon. Desperate to hold on to some stuff and in the end by the time I return  home in a few years I probably wouldn't even remember I have these items or want them... 

Ladies I leave in a little over a month - wow [emoji15]


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> The midi length is in style right now. You look great!



awww thank you beluga for your kind words. it makes me more confident to wear skirt with such length!


----------



## luminosity

Sass said:


> Lovely skirt luminosity I think it's ok with flats but it does look better with heels. I'm so envious I can't wear skirts that length they look horrible on me!



because the ladies here encourage me to wear skirt with such length! thanks to marylin, eggtartapproved, beluga, you and the others!

why is it like that? i actually very short, 150 cms, that kind of length really makes me scare and this is the very first time for me to wear pencil skirt that long.


----------



## LVk8

Sass said:


> Wow that's so interesting you didn't even miss your stuff. If you don't mind me asking, where did you move to/from?
> 
> I'm asking as in certain I'll find myself in this circumstance soon. Desperate to hold on to some stuff and in the end by the time I return  home in a few years I probably wouldn't even remember I have these items or want them...
> 
> Ladies I leave in a little over a month - wow [emoji15]




Within the US from Chicago to Austin.  So the climates are really different.

I won't lie I can see a few things in the sides of my plastic bins that I'll probably keep but I can also see a ton that are easy giveaways!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Wow that's so interesting you didn't even miss your stuff. If you don't mind me asking, where did you move to/from?
> 
> I'm asking as in certain I'll find myself in this circumstance soon. Desperate to hold on to some stuff and in the end by the time I return  home in a few years I probably wouldn't even remember I have these items or want them...
> 
> Ladies I leave in a little over a month - wow [emoji15]



I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I can't lie it was a big emotional blow at first and it took me awhile to get on board but frankly the structural integrity of my body is worth embracing my 5'4".  It's definitely forced me to be more creative with my footwear since I used to be all heels all the time.  Now I have fabulous motorcycle/riding boots, gladiator sandals, ballet flats, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's really funny bc my boxes are clear so I can see inside....one has a pair of Victoria's Secret Pink sweatpants across the top, the other has two pairs of shorts on top so those would not be particularly fashionable outfits [emoji23]
> 
> After living for 9 mos without these clothes though I think I'm going to give most away.  Clearly I don't need them & I haven't really been missing them either!  I have no idea how this much stuff fit into my old closet [emoji33]



Pink sweatpants then. Mmh. Maybe we can make beluga wear them for her phone interview?


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> because the ladies here encourage me to wear skirt with such length! thanks to marylin, eggtartapproved, beluga, you and the others!
> 
> why is it like that? i actually very short, 150 cms, that kind of length really makes me scare and this is the very first time for me to wear pencil skirt that long.



Don't be scared! You have such a pretty figure, you should be proud and confident. It's not about centimeters, it's about how you dress them and make them a presence! If your body looks balanced, who cares how long or short it is? I have a very tall colleague who always bends over. She has a great figure,  but thinks she's too tall, so she kind of slouches, which is terrible. So you're lucky you don't have to make yourself look smaller!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Wow that's so interesting you didn't even miss your stuff. If you don't mind me asking, where did you move to/from?
> 
> I'm asking as in certain I'll find myself in this circumstance soon. Desperate to hold on to some stuff and in the end by the time I return  home in a few years I probably wouldn't even remember I have these items or want them...
> 
> Ladies I leave in a little over a month - wow [emoji15]



My oh my. Can't imagine all the things you have to do. I'm getting scared about having to pack for vacation for a few weeks, but you're  packing up part of your life! I'm also envious! By the time I come back, all I have is bags full of dirty laundry and you're  just starting a whole exciting new life!


----------



## Marylin

Thank God, I finally took off the tags of my Etro dress I bought in March! I wore it Sunday night and it was perfect for a semi formal event on a very warm evening.


----------



## Marylin

Since it's so hot everyday I have to be very creative with dressing appropriate. I usually don't wear this dress to work, because it's kind of formal,  but with the chunky shoes and ceramic bracelet it was ok. It's actually more cream than white. And the sleeves are seethrough. Hard to tell by the picture. I think I got away with it.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Pink sweatpants then. Mmh. Maybe we can make beluga wear them for her phone interview?




Lmao.  They are navy with the NY Yankees down the leg.  Go team! [emoji461]&#65039;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank God, I finally took off the tags of my Etro dress I bought in March! I wore it Sunday night and it was perfect for a semi formal event on a very warm evening.





Marylin said:


> Since it's so hot everyday I have to be very creative with dressing appropriate. I usually don't wear this dress to work, because it's kind of formal,  but with the chunky shoes and ceramic bracelet it was ok. It's actually more cream than white. And the sleeves are seethrough. Hard to tell by the picture. I think I got away with it.



these are great outfits.. so happy you got to wear yoru etro dress, it's beautiful!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> these are great outfits.. so happy you got to wear yoru etro dress, it's beautiful!



Thanks Eggtart! I was afraid I'd never wear it!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Thank God, I finally took off the tags of my Etro dress I bought in March! I wore it Sunday night and it was perfect for a semi formal event on a very warm evening.



i like the dress! such a beauty!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Since it's so hot everyday I have to be very creative with dressing appropriate. I usually don't wear this dress to work, because it's kind of formal,  but with the chunky shoes and ceramic bracelet it was ok. It's actually more cream than white. And the sleeves are seethrough. Hard to tell by the picture. I think I got away with it.



this is an elegant dress! i really love formal dress eventhough dont know when to wear hahaha


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thank God, I finally took off the tags of my Etro dress I bought in March! I wore it Sunday night and it was perfect for a semi formal event on a very warm evening.



So beautiful!!! Perfect color palette. This oozes class, sophistication, sexiness...


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> because the ladies here encourage me to wear skirt with such length! thanks to marylin, eggtartapproved, beluga, you and the others!
> 
> why is it like that? i actually very short, 150 cms, that kind of length really makes me scare and this is the very first time for me to wear pencil skirt that long.



I'm the same way. 154 cm so I usually stick with knee-length dresses, but if you wear a nude colored high heel like you did, you totally rock midi-length. When in doubt, just show some boobs and no one will pay attention to your skirt!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin I love the white Chanel with the blue studs.  How cool?



luminosity said:


> i can imagine it. it looks pretty on my imagination! pics please if you dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> oh i also wear pencil skirts with flats, but it's only when the skirt hit on my knee and above my knee. if the skirt is longer like the pics i posted above, i will pair it with my high heels




Aaaaah luminosity I wore it today but forgot to take pix when I had access to a mirror!  The painters came today and covered our whole home in plastic.  Next time we are getting an AirBNB instead of trying to live through renovations [emoji85]


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> I'm the same way. 154 cm so I usually stick with knee-length dresses, but if you wear a nude colored high heel like you did, you totally rock midi-length. When in doubt, just show some boobs and no one will pay attention to your skirt!



unfortunately i have no boobs hahaha  flat-chested

yes, nude heels are the best beside black! it's just like another black, you can pair with any other outfit!


----------



## luminosity

LVk8 said:


> Marylin I love the white Chanel with the blue studs.  How cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah luminosity I wore it today but forgot to take pix when I had access to a mirror!  The painters came today and covered our whole home in plastic.  Next time we are getting an AirBNB instead of trying to live through renovations [emoji85]



yes, next time don't forget to post your pic here wearing that skirt


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> these are great outfits.. so happy you got to wear yoru etro dress, it's beautiful!




Beautiful outfits Marylin [emoji122]&#127996; you do such a lovely job with your dresses I'm so glad the Etro dress got an outing it's too beautiful to hide away!


----------



## beluga

LVk8 said:


> Marylin I love the white Chanel with the blue studs.  How cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah luminosity I wore it today but forgot to take pix when I had access to a mirror!  The painters came today and covered our whole home in plastic.  Next time we are getting an AirBNB instead of trying to live through renovations [emoji85]



Ooooo do you have before & after photos of renovations? You should do a reveal.


----------



## LVk8

We've only been so-so good at taking photos....DH & I have been saying for awhile we need to combine forces bc we've both taken pix here and there but we have not been awesomely disciplined.  But I'll for sure post what I can when I can [emoji106]


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> this is an elegant dress! i really love formal dress eventhough dont know when to wear hahaha



Thanks luminosity, I am glad you like it!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> So beautiful!!! Perfect color palette. This oozes class, sophistication, sexiness...



Oh, thanks. I wore it for a church event, ahem, I was not really going for sexy...


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Marylin I love the white Chanel with the blue studs.  How cool?
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah luminosity I wore it today but forgot to take pix when I had access to a mirror!  The painters came today and covered our whole home in plastic.  Next time we are getting an AirBNB instead of trying to live through renovations [emoji85]



Thanks, I wish they were blue... I took the picture,before I took off the sticky film... They are just silver.

I'm so sorry you have to navigate through the workers and their mess. I find that always so difficult. I'm too much of a control freak, I'm afraid.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Beautiful outfits Marylin [emoji122]&#127996; you do such a lovely job with your dresses I'm so glad the Etro dress got an outing it's too beautiful to hide away!



You're sweet, thanks! I have to find many more opportunities to wear it!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> We've only been so-so good at taking photos....DH & I have been saying for awhile we need to combine forces bc we've both taken pix here and there but we have not been awesomely disciplined.  But I'll for sure post what I can when I can [emoji106]



Oh please, do! We want to see the perfect closet!!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Oh, thanks. I wore it for a church event, ahem, I was not really going for sexy...



Sure there is church sexy, like cleavage and church cleavage.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Sure there is church sexy, like cleavage and church cleavage.



Beluga, the Angels are weeping!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Beluga, the Angels are weeping!




Bahahaha [emoji23][emoji85]

Beluga any more job news???


----------



## eggtartapproved

man what a hectic day! I had a bunch of morning meetings and then had to rush to a wedding... so difficult to figure out logistics of outfit changes from something work appropriate to something more fun... i ended up wearing my evening outfit UNDER what I wore to work and the wedding ceremony because there was just no time! Everything I'm wearing is from my closet except for the black crop top which I purchased last week - tbh, I wasn't sure about it when I bought it.. it was more of a whim but it was also a final sale so I couldn't return it if it didn't work. I thought it might because it's longer than most crop tops and I planned to use it over top dresses and pencil skirts - worked like a charm.


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> man what a hectic day! I had a bunch of morning meetings and then had to rush to a wedding... so difficult to figure out logistics of outfit changes from something work appropriate to something more fun... i ended up wearing my evening outfit UNDER what I wore to work and the wedding ceremony because there was just no time! Everything I'm wearing is from my closet except for the black crop top which I purchased last week - tbh, I wasn't sure about it when I bought it.. it was more of a whim but it was also a final sale so I couldn't return it if it didn't work. I thought it might because it's longer than most crop tops and I planned to use it over top dresses and pencil skirts - worked like a charm.



I love the outfits, especially the one with the crop top. I really like the color of the trench against the color of the skirt.
All of you ladies are so stylish! I love looking at your pictures


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> I love the outfits, especially the one with the crop top. I really like the color of the trench against the color of the skirt.
> All of you ladies are so stylish! I love looking at your pictures



Thank you! The skirt is one of my go-tos - it's super easy to wear, and super comfy. I have it in navy too and am so happy I bought both haha.


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity, I love the longer pencil skirt. You have got me looking at them now; I will have to choose carefully though, as I am only 153 cm tall. 

Marylin, I really love your dress looks, as Sass already said, you do dresses so well!

Sass, hope your moving preparations continue to progress smoothly.

LVk8, I enjoyed reading about your storage boxes being delivered; more stuff to shop from your closet!

eggtart, gorgeous wedding outfit! I am intrigued by the idea of wearing an outfit under an outfit; maybe I will try it sometime. I can see where it would save prep time. 

I am back from 1 1/2 weeks in Colorado. I got a bit behind on tpf, but I am enjoying catching up!


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> man what a hectic day! I had a bunch of morning meetings and then had to rush to a wedding... so difficult to figure out logistics of outfit changes from something work appropriate to something more fun... i ended up wearing my evening outfit UNDER what I wore to work and the wedding ceremony because there was just no time! Everything I'm wearing is from my closet except for the black crop top which I purchased last week - tbh, I wasn't sure about it when I bought it.. it was more of a whim but it was also a final sale so I couldn't return it if it didn't work. I thought it might because it's longer than most crop tops and I planned to use it over top dresses and pencil skirts - worked like a charm.


Great looks! Love your animal print clutch - may I ask where you found it?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> man what a hectic day! I had a bunch of morning meetings and then had to rush to a wedding... so difficult to figure out logistics of outfit changes from something work appropriate to something more fun... i ended up wearing my evening outfit UNDER what I wore to work and the wedding ceremony because there was just no time! Everything I'm wearing is from my closet except for the black crop top which I purchased last week - tbh, I wasn't sure about it when I bought it.. it was more of a whim but it was also a final sale so I couldn't return it if it didn't work. I thought it might because it's longer than most crop tops and I planned to use it over top dresses and pencil skirts - worked like a charm.



Oh boy, you are such a champion! Wearing two looks at the same time and looking fantastic in both! Only works on tiny girls like you, I'm afraid, but it is inspirational! Love your flats and your red dress is amazing!
I glad you're  happy with your black top, sometimes whims are best!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I love the outfits, especially the one with the crop top. I really like the color of the trench against the color of the skirt.
> All of you ladies are so stylish! I love looking at your pictures



Hello ralz29! Thanks for joining! And thanks for your compliment, I guess I'm speaking for all of us when I say we're trying to do our best and are so happy to get positive feedback.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> luminosity, I love the longer pencil skirt. You have got me looking at them now; I will have to choose carefully though, as I am only 153 cm tall.
> 
> Marylin, I really love your dress looks, as Sass already said, you do dresses so well!
> 
> Sass, hope your moving preparations continue to progress smoothly.
> 
> LVk8, I enjoyed reading about your storage boxes being delivered; more stuff to shop from your closet!
> 
> eggtart, gorgeous wedding outfit! I am intrigued by the idea of wearing an outfit under an outfit; maybe I will try it sometime. I can see where it would save prep time.
> 
> I am back from 1 1/2 weeks in Colorado. I got a bit behind on tpf, but I am enjoying catching up!



Welcome back! And thank you so much for your compliment. Anything to report clotheswise?


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> man what a hectic day! I had a bunch of morning meetings and then had to rush to a wedding... so difficult to figure out logistics of outfit changes from something work appropriate to something more fun... i ended up wearing my evening outfit UNDER what I wore to work and the wedding ceremony because there was just no time! Everything I'm wearing is from my closet except for the black crop top which I purchased last week - tbh, I wasn't sure about it when I bought it.. it was more of a whim but it was also a final sale so I couldn't return it if it didn't work. I thought it might because it's longer than most crop tops and I planned to use it over top dresses and pencil skirts - worked like a charm.




The fact that you thought of doing that is awesome lol.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Welcome back! And thank you so much for your compliment. Anything to report clotheswise?




Surprisingly, not a lot of shopping. I did buy a black cardigan; I wanted a long one (just above the knee), and I found it. And being a true Florida girl; another pair of flip flops.[emoji41]

I have to be honest though, I have done some online shopping. I will post my purchases when they arrive, if they are keepers!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> eggtart, gorgeous wedding outfit! I am intrigued by the idea of wearing an outfit under an outfit; maybe I will try it sometime. I can see where it would save prep time.


welcome back, and thank you! It wasn't ideal but I was pressed for time and already late to leave the house haha



katdhoneybee said:


> Great looks! Love your animal print clutch - may I ask where you found it?


thank! I found it at Banana Republic on meeega sale - I think it cost me $12ish. I also got a small crossbody in the same print for the same price...i really couldn't say no...i posted a pic of them for you



Marylin said:


> Oh boy, you are such a champion! Wearing two looks at the same time and looking fantastic in both! Only works on tiny girls like you, I'm afraid, but it is inspirational! Love your flats and your red dress is amazing!
> I glad you're  happy with your black top, sometimes whims are best!


thank you! but i'm not that tiny haha...actually, the evening dress is just really fitted and luckily the skirt poofs at the right place 



bakeacookie said:


> The fact that you thought of doing that is awesome lol.


thanks, bake, desperate times call for desperate measures haha. But I can't take all the credit - I initially got the idea to cover a sheath dress with a longer skirt, from pinterest! Never had a chance to try it properly because my sheath dresses are longer than my skirts. I was originally going to cover the only top part (very office inappropriate) with  the crop top but DH didn't think it looked that good (and tbh, I felt the dress was too tight for work anyway) so I threw on my fail safe skirt and was just lucky it fit! i love pinterest.



Mimmy said:


> Surprisingly, not a lot of shopping. I did buy a black cardigan; I wanted a long one (just above the knee), and I found it. And being a true Florida girl; another pair of flip flops.[emoji41]
> 
> I have to be honest though, I have done some online shopping. I will post my purchases when they arrive, if they are keepers!


can't wait to see what you picked up!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Here it is , katdhoneybee!


----------



## ralz29

Thanks for the welcome, Marylin. I find this topic very interesting since I'm a broke university student with expensive taste (difficult combination) and only buy new things a couple times of year. The rest of the time I work with what I have. If I haven't worn something in a while, I would redesign it so it's like getting a new item. I might share some pictures later this week.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Marylin. I find this topic very interesting since I'm a broke university student with expensive taste (difficult combination) and only buy new things a couple times of year. The rest of the time I work with what I have. If I haven't worn something in a while, I would redesign it so it's like getting a new item. I might share some pictures later this week.



oooh would love to see your re-designs! Please do share! learning to sew is something I'd love to do so I can re-purpose/design/style some of my older items.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Marylin. I find this topic very interesting since I'm a broke university student with expensive taste (difficult combination) and only buy new things a couple times of year. The rest of the time I work with what I have. If I haven't worn something in a while, I would redesign it so it's like getting a new item. I might share some pictures later this week.



Very smart! I can only sew so little, I could never redesign anything, so I'm really excited you're  joining us and we will be able to see your work!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Here it is , katdhoneybee!



How cute! Wanna see some outfits with it!!


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Bahahaha [emoji23][emoji85]
> 
> Beluga any more job news???



I'm an "alternate" for the job. So basically unless the other person turns the job down, I don't get it. Back to square 1. Oh well, wasn't meant to be. I've been very busy with moving so I haven't really had time to even think about anything else. I thought the closet in the new place was adequate, but after moving only some of my clothes, husband said that maybe he'll have to find another closet for his stuff &#128516;.


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> Here it is , katdhoneybee!


$12?!?!?!  It looks expensive! I thought it might be one of those Clare Vivier clutches at first. I really love it and the crossbody. 

I think animal prints are my favorite fun neutrals, especially paired with bright colors like your red dress.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> How cute! Wanna see some outfits with it!!


thank you! it is quite small so I don't get to use it too much but I love it! I'll post them when I use it!



beluga said:


> I'm an "alternate" for the job. So basically unless the other person turns the job down, I don't get it. Back to square 1. Oh well, wasn't meant to be. I've been very busy with moving so I haven't really had time to even think about anything else. I thought the closet in the new place was adequate, but after moving only some of my clothes, husband said that maybe he'll have to find another closet for his stuff &#128516;.


sorry to hear that, beluga. I'm sure you will have no problem finding another option!



katdhoneybee said:


> $12?!?!?!  It looks expensive! I thought it might be one of those Clare Vivier clutches at first. I really love it and the crossbody.
> 
> I think animal prints are my favorite fun neutrals, especially paired with bright colors like your red dress.


I know!!! I would have kicked myself if I didn't pick both up - at that point, with that price, I'd have picked up any other styles it came in haha. I actually used to hate animal print but I gave it a shot with a pair of flats, and it was the best decision EVER. You're absolutely right, they make great neutrals! and they're actually so easy to wear. Love them!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I'm an "alternate" for the job. So basically unless the other person turns the job down, I don't get it. Back to square 1. Oh well, wasn't meant to be. I've been very busy with moving so I haven't really had time to even think about anything else. I thought the closet in the new place was adequate, but after moving only some of my clothes, husband said that maybe he'll have to find another closet for his stuff &#128516;.



Well, it's their loss if they didn't grab you while they had a chance! You'll find something better for sure. And you did come very far, so you should be proud! And you have a great husband, if he offered to leave the closet to you! Or he just knows when to give up...


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> I'm an "alternate" for the job. So basically unless the other person turns the job down, I don't get it. Back to square 1. Oh well, wasn't meant to be. I've been very busy with moving so I haven't really had time to even think about anything else. I thought the closet in the new place was adequate, but after moving only some of my clothes, husband said that maybe he'll have to find another closet for his stuff [emoji1].




Agreed that not hiring you is their loss, but you will find the position that is right for you.


----------



## beluga

Hugs and kisses for everyone! Thank you for your words of encouragement. I'm ok. The job was great, but it required ALOT of travel. I don't even know if I could have handled that much traveling. I mean, I don't even have cute luggage. I always believe when one door closes, another will open. Things always work out one way or another.


----------



## Mimmy

It's been really rainy since I returned from Colorado. Still hot, so I've mainly been wearing tees and shorts. I mentioned that I did some online shopping. I am really happy with the cashmere tee and jacquard pants that I just received from J. Crew. This look is not complete yet. The pants are a fairly heavy material, so it will be awhile before I can wear them.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Hugs and kisses for everyone! Thank you for your words of encouragement. I'm ok. The job was great, but it required ALOT of travel. I don't even know if I could have handled that much traveling. I mean, I don't even have cute luggage. I always believe when one door closes, another will open. Things always work out one way or another.



That's the spirit! You're just warming up for the right job. And next time you have interviews you'll be less nervous, better prepared and will know exactly what to wear. It was just a training for the real run!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> It's been really rainy since I returned from Colorado. Still hot, so I've mainly been wearing tees and shorts. I mentioned that I did some online shopping. I am really happy with the cashmere tee and jacquard pants that I just received from J. Crew. This look is not complete yet. The pants are a fairly heavy material, so it will be awhile before I can wear them.
> View attachment 3079039



The pants are ADORABLE! Love, love them! Can see your blue bag with them...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> The pants are ADORABLE! Love, love them! Can see your blue bag with them...




Thanks, Marylin! I liked them enough to get them, even though they need to be dry cleaned.[emoji6] I will try my blue MJ bag with them. I like the belt with the pants. If I use my blue bag, I may need to change the shoes though; still thinking...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I liked them enough to get them, even though they need to be dry cleaned.[emoji6] I will try my blue MJ bag with them. I like the belt with the pants. If I use my blue bag, I may need to change the shoes though; still thinking...



Lots of choices then. Better then too few! Looking forward to your ideas!


----------



## Marylin

I've started putting outfits together for our trip. We will be so busy, I'm almost not looking forward to it...
First stop D.C. I'll wear my reliable travel outfit on the plane, black shirt, black pants, black knit coat and big scarf. After a few days we will take a train to New York. 

 I'm not bringing jeans! So I'd thought this could be kind of versatile, because I could leave the blouse open and wear it with different tops underneath.


----------



## Marylin

Another city  outfit.


----------



## Marylin

These are the only long pants I want to bring, I hope they give me enough options for sightseeing and shopping days.


----------



## Marylin

What I like about this style is that I can easily dress it up... (With heels I haven't decided upon...)


----------



## Marylin

...or down...


----------



## Marylin

We will also be in Orlando for a few days, and I've heard it will be HOT! So I'm giving in to shorts. The only two pairs I've got. These, that luckily  have gotten approved by dh and you girls!


----------



## Marylin

And my not so fancy jean shorts that are a bit too big and that I usually don't wear in public...


----------



## Marylin

I'm bringing one summer dress only, that's easy to wash in the hotel sink. And this jumpsuit that I have not worn yet, but couldn't resist. I'll probably shop in New York and definitely in Chicago, our last stop. We'll also meet friends and family, so I'll try to pimp my clothes with jewelry, but I've decided against my Chanel bags or jewelry.
The bag is reversible, black patent on the other side, and I'm debating whether to bring a clutch.


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> It's been really rainy since I returned from Colorado. Still hot, so I've mainly been wearing tees and shorts. I mentioned that I did some online shopping. I am really happy with the cashmere tee and jacquard pants that I just received from J. Crew. This look is not complete yet. The pants are a fairly heavy material, so it will be awhile before I can wear them.
> View attachment 3079039



Love the pants!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I'm bringing one summer dress only, that's easy to wash in the hotel sink. And this jumpsuit that I have not worn yet, but couldn't resist. I'll probably shop in New York and definitely in Chicago, our last stop. We'll also meet friends and family, so I'll try to pimp my clothes with jewelry, but I've decided against my Chanel bags or jewelry.
> The bag is reversible, black patent on the other side, and I'm debating whether to bring a clutch.



Omg adorable outfits! The jumpsuit is SO AWESOME! Yeah, when traveling, I don't wear much jewelry either. You don't want to lose it. Keep us posted with pictures of your trip.


----------



## beluga

Here's new toy I just bought for husband. It has 2 cupholders! He has told me in his Texas drawl..."I ain't mowing no lawn without a beer or two." On the bright side, I get 90% of closet space. &#128514;


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Here's new toy I just bought for husband. It has 2 cupholders! He has told me in his Texas drawl..."I ain't mowing no lawn without a beer or two." On the bright side, I get 90% of closet space. &#128514;



that is cool! i'd mow the lawn if i owned that haha


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Omg adorable outfits! The jumpsuit is SO AWESOME! Yeah, when traveling, I don't wear much jewelry either. You don't want to lose it. Keep us posted with pictures of your trip.



Thanks! I will - if I ever make it there. There are a zillion things to do,before I leave...


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Here's new toy I just bought for husband. It has 2 cupholders! He has told me in his Texas drawl..."I ain't mowing no lawn without a beer or two." On the bright side, I get 90% of closet space. &#128514;



Well, it's just fair that he gave up the closet space. The space this thing takes up would fit my whole family's wardrobe and then some. What a boy toy!! - you'll have the shortest lawn ever, all year long


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Love the pants!



Thanks beluga!



beluga said:


> Omg adorable outfits! The jumpsuit is SO AWESOME! Yeah, when traveling, I don't wear much jewelry either. You don't want to lose it. Keep us posted with pictures of your trip.



Totally agree with beluga, Marylin. I really like the vacation outfits that you have put together![emoji7]



beluga said:


> Here's new toy I just bought for husband. It has 2 cupholders! He has told me in his Texas drawl..."I ain't mowing no lawn without a beer or two." On the bright side, I get 90% of closet space. [emoji23]



Your DH is a lucky man; he gets to live with you and you buy him cool toys!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hm, I think one of m posts failed - Marylin, I like all the pieces u chose for ur trip, especially the black halter! Packing always gets me excited for my trips!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, I think one of m posts failed - Marylin, I like all the pieces u chose for ur trip, especially the black halter! Packing always gets me excited for my trips!



Thank you Eggtart. Funny you should mention the halter. I wasn't really going to take it,  but realized my wardrobe is too casual. And I happened to buy it exactly 3 years ago, the last time I went to see the exact people I'm going to visit now. So it's either a bad idea, because they will remember it, or it's a great idea, because they will think what a smart shopper I am, wearing my purchases for three years straight...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Totally agree with beluga, Marylin. I really like the vacation outfits that you have put together![emoji7]
> !



Thank you,Mimmy. I hope I'm covered for the heat, the city and a lot of walking.i wouldn't want to have to buy too many casual clothes. And I'm planning to do laundry half way through the trip.


----------



## Marylin

Can I ask you, what you think of this anthropology dress? I think it was meant to be a night gown originally,  but there's so much material, I can't see anybody sleeping in it. 
It is very long, goes over my ankles,but very light and summery. Should I take it? I could tie it into a knot in the front,  but I also like how it flows. Is this a good choice for a city/Disney vacation?


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Can I ask you, what you think of this anthropology dress? I think it was meant to be a night gown originally,  but there's so much material, I can't see anybody sleeping in it.
> It is very long, goes over my ankles,but very light and summery. Should I take it? I could tie it into a knot in the front,  but I also like how it flows. Is this a good choice for a city/Disney vacation?



i think that dress is good for city travelling, going into a mall or work. for work, you can pair it with blazer and flat shoes also statement necklace


----------



## luminosity

ladies, i will be going to a job fair this week and i want to look proper. i was thinking to wear velvet skirt, floral blouse, black flats and black sling bag. what do you think?


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Well, it's just fair that he gave up the closet space. The space this thing takes up would fit my whole family's wardrobe and then some. What a boy toy!! - you'll have the shortest lawn ever, all year long



Haha! I didn't think about it this way. I also believe to be fair, I think he owes me a WOC now and that takes up way less space.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Can I ask you, what you think of this anthropology dress? I think it was meant to be a night gown originally,  but there's so much material, I can't see anybody sleeping in it.
> It is very long, goes over my ankles,but very light and summery. Should I take it? I could tie it into a knot in the front,  but I also like how it flows. Is this a good choice for a city/Disney vacation?



Yes maxi dresses! Its very pretty and very appropriate for summer and traveling as well.


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> ladies, i will be going to a job fair this week and i want to look proper. i was thinking to wear velvet skirt, floral blouse, black flats and black sling bag. what do you think?



I try to stay away from velvet in the summer because its so heavy-looking and warm. At a job fair, people mainly wear suits right? Also depends on what type of job fair too. What line of work are you in?


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> I try to stay away from velvet in the summer because its so heavy-looking and warm. At a job fair, people mainly wear suits right? Also depends on what type of job fair too. What line of work are you in?



fashion retail business. am going to try companies in that field. suits? *checking my closet* well, i dont have suits. yeah, i dont like suits. beside, i will ride public transportations, so it would be so hot to wear suits ._.

do you have any idea what should i wear? i also dont have shirts, a nice shirts to be exact. if i know that this day will come, i would buy more shirts, pencil skirts and working attire instead of pretty dresses that i wont wear for work *sigh*

edited: how about with this skirt? the blouse, shoes and bag are still the same


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> fashion retail business. am going to try companies in that field. suits? *checking my closet* well, i dont have suits. yeah, i dont like suits. beside, i will ride public transportations, so it would be so hot to wear suits ._.
> 
> do you have any idea what should i wear? i also dont have shirts, a nice shirts to be exact. if i know that this day will come, i would buy more shirts, pencil skirts and working attire instead of pretty dresses that i wont wear for work *sigh*



Oooo fashion! I would go with simple black skirt like you have, but another material. Blouse is great because it has a fun pattern. I always do a regular pump. I know, boring shoe choice, but it works with everything. Also I'm a short person and I feel more powerful when I'm wearing a heel vs flat. Good luck to you! I'm also job hunting and its no fun.


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> Oooo fashion! I would go with simple black skirt like you have, but another material. Blouse is great because it has a fun pattern. I always do a regular pump. I know, boring shoe choice, but it works with everything. Also I'm a short person and I feel more powerful when I'm wearing a heel vs flat. Good luck to you! I'm also job hunting and its no fun.



i have duchesse satin peplum skirt, but it's a bit short from the velvet one. guess i will go with the velvet. i also think that nude heels are better than flat shoes, but yeah again i will ride public transportations and i actually do not feel too confident with heels (because i ofter wear flat shoes). i should bring the heels, in case the people in job fair wearing heels.

good luck for you too! first time doing job hunting, hope that i dont give up easily or else i cant buy another fashion items


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> i have duchesse satin peplum skirt, but it's a bit short from the velvet one. guess i will go with the velvet. i also think that nude heels are better than flat shoes, but yeah again i will ride public transportations and i actually do not feel too confident with heels (because i ofter wear flat shoes). i should bring the heels, in case the people in job fair wearing heels.
> 
> good luck for you too! first time doing job hunting, hope that i dont give up easily or else i cant buy another fashion items



Job hunting does suck big time. Its a roller coaster of emotions for sure. I think dressing for fashion business is harder because you need to be fashionable but not so crazy that they'll question your business sense. Can you bring a pair of heels in your bag? What bag are you going to bring?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Can I ask you, what you think of this anthropology dress? I think it was meant to be a night gown originally,  but there's so much material, I can't see anybody sleeping in it.
> It is very long, goes over my ankles,but very light and summery. Should I take it? I could tie it into a knot in the front,  but I also like how it flows. Is this a good choice for a city/Disney vacation?


I like this! When I travel, I usually pack something similar for a variety of uses - quick errand, lounging around in the hotel room, long travels. 


luminosity said:


> ladies, i will be going to a job fair this week and i want to look proper. i was thinking to wear velvet skirt, floral blouse, black flats and black sling bag. what do you think?





luminosity said:


> fashion retail business. am going to try companies in that field. suits? *checking my closet* well, i dont have suits. yeah, i dont like suits. beside, i will ride public transportations, so it would be so hot to wear suits ._.
> 
> do you have any idea what should i wear? i also dont have shirts, a nice shirts to be exact. if i know that this day will come, i would buy more shirts, pencil skirts and working attire instead of pretty dresses that i wont wear for work *sigh*
> 
> edited: how about with this skirt? the blouse, shoes and bag are still the same



I really like the second skirt. The blouse is really great too. I take public transport to work and I work in a corporate environment - for comfort and ease, I usually wedges and I like to wear skirts/dresses more. Sheath dresses are also really easy because its' one piece of fabric and I find I don't have to adjust it or anything (sometimes I find my skirts shift around if I'm walking and holding my bag against me, if my shirt is tucked in and its' somewhat silky - you don't wnat to worry about things like that at a job fair). I think the  blouse would work look really good for the fashion side. Good luck! this is so exciting!


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> Job hunting does suck big time. Its a roller coaster of emotions for sure. I think dressing for fashion business is harder because you need to be fashionable but not so crazy that they'll question your business sense. Can you bring a pair of heels in your bag? What bag are you going to bring?



oh yes. my parents also said that. finding a job is really hard because there's not much job but so much people need job. welcome to the real life!

oh dont worry, im not the type who likes to dress like im about walking in the catwalk LOL. still normal, not that fashionable. an ordinary style that you can find anywhere. im still learning how to style myself.

no, i couldnt. it's a small sling bag. i need to bring a paper bag for my heels. i dont have big space bag  this thing about job fair makes me realize that i dont have what you would call 'fashion items for working'.


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> I really like the second skirt. The blouse is really great too. I take public transport to work and I work in a corporate environment - for comfort and ease, I usually wedges and I like to wear skirts/dresses more. Sheath dresses are also really easy because its' one piece of fabric and I find I don't have to adjust it or anything (sometimes I find my skirts shift around if I'm walking and holding my bag against me, if my shirt is tucked in and its' somewhat silky - you don't wnat to worry about things like that at a job fair). I think the  blouse would work look really good for the fashion side. Good luck! this is so exciting!



yes, the second skirt is also nice but there's center split in the front which is... hmmm... it's hard to tell in english but let say the split is about 20 cms long. when you're standing, the slit hit in the middle of the thighs, but when you're sitting the split is hit above the middle line of the thighs. and am afraid of that. i dont like people to stare at me like am a weirdo to wear such skirt (this is often happen in my country. they do look at people with an awkward eyes when there are women who show their thighs a litte bit --> in public transportations i mean) and yes, the blouse is indeed pretty. it looks good with the 1st or 2nd skirt.

mix and match fashion items is exciting!


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> yes, the second skirt is also nice but there's center split in the front which is... hmmm... it's hard to tell in english but let say the split is about 20 cms long. when you're standing, the slit hit in the middle of the thighs, but when you're sitting the split is hit above the middle line of the thighs. and am afraid of that. i dont like people to stare at me like am a weirdo to wear such skirt (this is often happen in my country. they do look at people with an awkward eyes when there are women who show their thighs a litte bit --> in public transportations i mean) and yes, the blouse is indeed pretty. it looks good with the 1st or 2nd skirt.
> 
> mix and match fashion items is exciting!


 
I would be afraid of the slit. I wore a dress with an up the butt slit and the whole time, I'm walking like I have to pee because I'm afraid of ripping the thing and showing the world my always clean underwear. I don't take public transportation because I'm afraid of it (stupid phobia I know). You should definitely get a bag that holds a manila folder. That way, you can put your resume and a pair of shoes in it. 

So embarrassed, but thankful at the same time. Lady at this one place where I want to work told me to fix my resume. I work in the science field so we're very dry and technical. You just basically list everything you have ever published and sit back and expect people to be in awe. Anyways, apparently people outside of science don't give a rat's *** about it. Lady told me to go back and delete stuff off my resume and add in things like "deadline-oriented"! I'm very thankful that she gave me the heads up, but also sad because I feel like I still can't write a decent resume at my age. Like a punch under the belt, in the baby maker.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> fashion retail business. am going to try companies in that field. suits? *checking my closet* well, i dont have suits. yeah, i dont like suits. beside, i will ride public transportations, so it would be so hot to wear suits ._.
> 
> do you have any idea what should i wear? i also dont have shirts, a nice shirts to be exact. if i know that this day will come, i would buy more shirts, pencil skirts and working attire instead of pretty dresses that i wont wear for work *sigh*
> 
> edited: how about with this skirt? the blouse, shoes and bag are still the same



I like the shape and the color of this one a lot, but if you're concerned about the slit it is probably not the right choice. You should feel confident,  not self conscious. What about straight, black pants? The blouse would still go well with it, so would flats as well as heels. And if you chose a light material, you wouldn't be hotter than wearing velvet. And you could easily do public transportation. Add a stunning bag and you're set. 
Everytime I don't know what to wear, but need to feel like I'm in charge, I wear black pants and heels. Sometimes just a plain t-shirt or  a concert t and a blazer.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i have duchesse satin peplum skirt, but it's a bit short from the velvet one. guess i will go with the velvet. i also think that nude heels are better than flat shoes, but yeah again i will ride public transportations and i actually do not feel too confident with heels (because i ofter wear flat shoes). i should bring the heels, in case the people in job fair wearing heels.
> 
> good luck for you too! first time doing job hunting, hope that i dont give up easily or else i cant buy another fashion items



Have you considered investing in a few basic "job hunting" outfits? If you don't like suits, it could be separates or a simple dress. The clothes can be really quite simple and plain, that way you can style them with different accessories suitable for the job you're applying for. 
I also find that a great haircut and make up can do more for your appearances than any expensive outfit can. it might be different in the fashion industry, but I think people get remembered mostly by their personality, not so much by their clothes, unless they are very terribly dressed.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I would be afraid of the slit. I wore a dress with an up the butt slit and the whole time, I'm walking like I have to pee because I'm afraid of ripping the thing and showing the world my always clean underwear. I don't take public transportation because I'm afraid of it (stupid phobia I know). You should definitely get a bag that holds a manila folder. That way, you can put your resume and a pair of shoes in it.
> 
> So embarrassed, but thankful at the same time. Lady at this one place where I want to work told me to fix my resume. I work in the science field so we're very dry and technical. You just basically list everything you have ever published and sit back and expect people to be in awe. Anyways, apparently people outside of science don't give a rat's *** about it. Lady told me to go back and delete stuff off my resume and add in things like "deadline-oriented"! I'm very thankful that she gave me the heads up, but also sad because I feel like I still can't write a decent resume at my age. Like a punch under the belt, in the baby maker.



Isn't it terrible that intelligent, professional,experienced people have to be judged by someone from hr who doesn't have a clue about the actual job and could never, ever do anything like it? A close friend,very smart person, exceptional in his field, has been job hunting for a year,because he doesn't show off! He also just writes down his experience and goes into details in his interviews, but nobody gets him, therefore he's never hired! Why would you have to advertise yourself if your qualification is extraordinary? 

I do understand that you have to get the job done, that you have to be a team player and whatever, but hell, you can say anything in a resume, but you can't pretend knowledge! 

Excuse the rant, but I get so upset with these young smart pretentious hr people who think they know everything.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I like this! When I travel, I usually pack something similar for a variety of uses - quick errand, lounging around in the hotel room, long travels!



Thanks Eggtart for your advice. I've played around with it and since it's not very heavy and easy to wash, I think I'll take it. Leaving on Monday!  don't know, how to get everything done!!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Have you considered investing in a few basic "job hunting" outfits? If you don't like suits, it could be separates or a simple dress. The clothes can be really quite simple and plain, that way you can style them with different accessories suitable for the job you're applying for.
> I also find that a great haircut and make up can do more for your appearances than any expensive outfit can. it might be different in the fashion industry, but I think people get remembered mostly by their personality, not so much by their clothes, unless they are very terribly dressed.



Yes to new hair! Theres something about awesome hair that just changes the way you feel. I just recently bought a black, boatneck short-sleeved black shift dress for other upcoming interviews. I figured, if I don't get anymore interviews, I've just updated my funeral-wear.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Isn't it terrible that intelligent, professional,experienced people have to be judged by someone from hr who doesn't have a clue about the actual job and could never, ever do anything like it? A close friend,very smart person, exceptional in his field, has been job hunting for a year,because he doesn't show off! He also just writes down his experience and goes into details in his interviews, but nobody gets him, therefore he's never hired! Why would you have to advertise yourself if your qualification is extraordinary?
> 
> I do understand that you have to get the job done, that you have to be a team player and whatever, but hell, you can say anything in a resume, but you can't pretend knowledge!
> 
> Excuse the rant, but I get so upset with these young smart pretentious hr people who think they know everything.



Can you please be head of HR? I'm so much better in person than some scribbles on a sheet of paper.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Yes to new hair! Theres something about awesome hair that just changes the way you feel. I just recently bought a black, boatneck short-sleeved black shift dress for other upcoming interviews. I figured, if I don't get anymore interviews, I've just updated my funeral-wear.



To wear at the funeral of the person in hr who thinks you're not good enough.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> To wear at the funeral of the person in hr who thinks you're not good enough.



Exactly! 

How's the packing? When do you leave on vacation?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Exactly!
> 
> How's the packing? When do you leave on vacation?



Leaving on Monday. The place looks like somebody just dumped the contents of all the drawers on the floor. Wait - actually that's more or less what happened! 
Since we will have to change hotels all the time, I'm trying to pack with packing cubes and lots of ziplock bags, so I don't always have to unpack and pack every single piece of clothing by itself,but rather bags of shirts and socks and underwear. Especially for the boys I think it's going to be easier this way. 
Also today was the last day of school, so I spent all my free time at bazaars and school parties and farewells and with baking and cooking for all those events. And since I don't want to return to their backpacks and gym stuff and books still lying on the floor where they dumped them when they came home, I made them clean up everything today, which mostly meant, I cleaned up everything today. Plus, we of course had to celebrate their efforts and went out for some icecream. And all this, while dear hubby has already left on Monday, reminding me not to forget his bathing shorts...
So, long story short: packing is not going well.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> It's been really rainy since I returned from Colorado. Still hot, so I've mainly been wearing tees and shorts. I mentioned that I did some online shopping. I am really happy with the cashmere tee and jacquard pants that I just received from J. Crew. This look is not complete yet. The pants are a fairly heavy material, so it will be awhile before I can wear them.
> View attachment 3079039


Very cute, I love the colors! I'm intrigued by the cashmere J. Crew tee. Is it fairly lightweight? How would you say the fit is?


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Can I ask you, what you think of this anthropology dress? I think it was meant to be a night gown originally,  but there's so much material, I can't see anybody sleeping in it.
> It is very long, goes over my ankles,but very light and summery. Should I take it? I could tie it into a knot in the front,  but I also like how it flows. Is this a good choice for a city/Disney vacation?


I like all the outfits you've been posting! I see the strategy behind all the pieces you are bringing - they can be mixed, matched, dressed up, dressed down. It's really hard to do IMO - especially when you have a long trip or need variety in dressiness. 

Anyway, I vote to bring this dress! I don't think it looks like a nightgown at all. And it looks like it could be styled to be casual or dressy; if so, it's nice to have another option. Plus, this looks really breezy, which will be good for the humid climates you're visiting.

Speaking of which, I think you should consider bringing a clutch. It won't take up much room and it may be nice to change into for dinnertime after you've been lugging your (and your kids', haha!) stuff in your tote bag all day!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Leaving on Monday. The place looks like somebody just dumped the contents of all the drawers on the floor. Wait - actually that's more or less what happened!
> Since we will have to change hotels all the time, I'm trying to pack with packing cubes and lots of ziplock bags, so I don't always have to unpack and pack every single piece of clothing by itself,but rather bags of shirts and socks and underwear. Especially for the boys I think it's going to be easier this way.
> Also today was the last day of school, so I spent all my free time at bazaars and school parties and farewells and with baking and cooking for all those events. And since I don't want to return to their backpacks and gym stuff and books still lying on the floor where they dumped them when they came home, I made them clean up everything today, which mostly meant, I cleaned up everything today. Plus, we of course had to celebrate their efforts and went out for some icecream. And all this, while dear hubby has already left on Monday, reminding me not to forget his bathing shorts...
> So, long story short: packing is not going well.



You do ziplock bags too? I do the same! Its so good because that way you can put dirty underwear in there and not contaminate other stuff. You're doing great! You bake? I tried baking cookies one time...um, let's just say, if cookies could cry, they would be my cookies.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> I like all the outfits you've been posting! I see the strategy behind all the pieces you are bringing - they can be mixed, matched, dressed up, dressed down. It's really hard to do IMO - especially when you have a long trip or need variety in dressiness.
> 
> Anyway, I vote to bring this dress! I don't think it looks like a nightgown at all. And it looks like it could be styled to be casual or dressy; if so, it's nice to have another option. Plus, this looks really breezy, which will be good for the humid climates you're visiting.
> 
> Speaking of which, I think you should consider bringing a clutch. It won't take up much room and it may be nice to change into for dinnertime after you've been lugging your (and your kids', haha!) stuff in your tote bag all day!



Thank you so much, katdhoneybee. 
I'm packing the dress, you Ladies convinced me. 
I completely forgot about the clutch once I had ruled out my WOC. Don't know exactly which one to bring. The one I like best (beside the Chanel) doesn't go with the colors I'm taking, so maybe this one? 
Since animal print bags seem to be a big hit among fellow tpf-members...


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> You do ziplock bags too? I do the same! Its so good because that way you can put dirty underwear in there and not contaminate other stuff. You're doing great! You bake? I tried baking cookies one time...um, let's just say, if cookies could cry, they would be my cookies.



I don't like cooking, I don't like baking, but I have two kids who don't give a d.. if I like it or not. So I cook and bake and since I don't like to do these things twice, I somehow manage to make them ok. And you know how it is with those supermums at school...
Their kid might have hit mine with the lunch box that day, but if their cake looks like heaven, they are better than everybody else. So I sneak in my cookies and cakes while nobody's looking...

I'm debating about taking dryer sheets so the dirty laundry doesn't kill me as soon as I open the bag.


----------



## Marylin

My sons'  packing efforts. 
Let's see who gives in first.


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> Very cute, I love the colors! I'm intrigued by the cashmere J. Crew tee. Is it fairly lightweight? How would you say the fit is?



Thanks, katdhoneybee! The J. Crew cashmere tee is like a very lightweight sweater. I can wear it when the temps are in the mid 80's to low 90's. I haven't worn them if I am going to be outside a lot. I think they will transition to fall with a sweater or jacket over them. I would say the fit is true to size, if you want a close, but not tight fit. For a looser fit I would go up a size. 



Marylin said:


> My sons'  packing efforts.
> 
> Let's see who gives in first.



I think your sons are practicing capsule collections, Marylin! Boys and men, lol!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, katdhoneybee! The J. Crew cashmere tee is like a very lightweight sweater. I can wear it when the temps are in the mid 80's to low 90's. I haven't worn them if I am going to be outside a lot. I think they will transition to fall with a sweater or jacket over them. I would say the fit is true to size, if you want a close, but not tight fit. For a looser fit I would go up a size.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sons are practicing capsule collections, Marylin! Boys and men, lol!



 yeah and their capsule style is 'everything goes with everything'. They wouldn't in a million years consider packing a day ahead if I didn't force them to. 
My husband even has mastered the, why unpack if I have to leave on Monday, approach which means I get a day to wash everything and stuff it back in his suitcase. Thankfully this doesn't happen very often. 
I remember my mum getting ready for our camping trips swearing and mumbling all the time, while my dad was completely relaxed and I thought how cool he was and how uncool my mum was. Little did I know that this was just how things went: mothers packing, fathers napping.


----------



## eggtartapproved

So shopping my own wardrobe was a bust today - was wearing some sandals my friend had given me as part of our bridesmaid outfit (and I know I can't wear those because they cut into the toes - the flip flop kind, but thought I could make it work to save myself from buying a pair of summer sandals, but no) so I bought a pair of sandals/mules (n really sure) AND a pair of sneakers I didn't need but couldn't resist. Post pictures later as I'm on a way to a party.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Thank you so much, katdhoneybee.
> I'm packing the dress, you Ladies convinced me.
> I completely forgot about the clutch once I had ruled out my WOC. Don't know exactly which one to bring. The one I like best (beside the Chanel) doesn't go with the colors I'm taking, so maybe this one?
> Since animal print bags seem to be a big hit among fellow tpf-members...



You know I'm sold, haha! I like it!



Mimmy said:


> Thanks, katdhoneybee! The J. Crew cashmere tee is like a very lightweight sweater. I can wear it when the temps are in the mid 80's to low 90's. I haven't worn them if I am going to be outside a lot. I think they will transition to fall with a sweater or jacket over them. I would say the fit is true to size, if you want a close, but not tight fit. For a looser fit I would go up a size.



Thanks Mimmy, I think I need to try it soon .


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> So shopping my own wardrobe was a bust today - was wearing some sandals my friend had given me as part of our bridesmaid outfit (and I know I can't wear those because they cut into the toes - the flip flop kind, but thought I could make it work to save myself from buying a pair of summer sandals, but no) so I bought a pair of sandals/mules (n really sure) AND a pair of sneakers I didn't need but couldn't resist. Post pictures later as I'm on a way to a party.



You can't wear shoes that cut into your toes. We need our toes. I mean, how are you going to pick up used dryer sheets without toes? I couldn't find my trusty nude pumps today so I had to wear my black ones. Even though they are exactly the same except for the color, the black ones always hurt. I ended up taking them off and walking barefoot. Not sexy!


----------



## Mimmy

I'm not sure if you will have time to check in today, Marylin. Hope your trip prep is almost complete. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> So shopping my own wardrobe was a bust today - was wearing some sandals my friend had given me as part of our bridesmaid outfit (and I know I can't wear those because they cut into the toes - the flip flop kind, but thought I could make it work to save myself from buying a pair of summer sandals, but no) so I bought a pair of sandals/mules (n really sure) AND a pair of sneakers I didn't need but couldn't resist. Post pictures later as I'm on a way to a party.



Shoes we walk in shouldn't hurt. Only shoes we're supposed to only be seen in can do what they want. I bought some protective rubber things to put on that part between the toes for my newest pair, but they still hurt. I'm using them at home until I can comfortably walk in them. Can't wait to se your new shoes! Will check some time during the week!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I'm not sure if you will have time to check in today, Marylin. Hope your trip prep is almost complete. Have a safe trip!



Thank you so much, Mimmy, you're so nice! Almost done packing and getting the house ready, but sitting down for a while. My feet hurt - and not because of my shoes...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Have a fantastic time!!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Here's the first pair! I wore these at the party yesterday - have more pics that I'll post in my ootd but just updating u guys here. They're Franco sarto and soooo comfy and a steal at $30!! I wish they had also had had black ones too! Wearing them again today! I am absolutely in love with them.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Here's the first pair! I wore these at the party yesterday - have more pics that I'll post in my ootd but just updating u guys here. They're Franco sarto and soooo comfy and a steal at $30!! I wish they had also had had black ones too! Wearing them again today! I am absolutely in love with them.




These look great, eggtart. Even better that they're comfy!


----------



## Mimmy

Errand running day today; and I mentioned that I did a little online shopping. Trying to stay on budget the rest of the summer, without feeling too restless! This outfit includes a couple of real bargains. The jeans from Gap are at least 2 years old, the black cami is about 3 years old. The tee and belt (yeah, I couldn't resist another belt) are new. The tee was $10 and the belt was $5! Both from J. Crew.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> Errand running day today; and I mentioned that I did a little online shopping. Trying to stay on budget the rest of the summer, without feeling too restless! This outfit includes a couple of real bargains. The jeans from Gap are at least 2 years old, the black cami is about 3 years old. The tee and belt (yeah, I couldn't resist another belt) are new. The tee was $10 and the belt was $5! Both from J. Crew.
> View attachment 3086083


First off, bravo to you for being able to keep white jeans white for two years! :worthy: I'm too clumsy to be trusted with white pants. Within 6 hours of putting them on, guaranteed there will be salsa or something on there. 

I can't tell what the pattern/texture on the belt is, but I like that you went with something contrasting instead of black or white (not that there would be anything wrong with that though).


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> First off, bravo to you for being able to keep white jeans white for two years! :worthy: I'm too clumsy to be trusted with white pants. Within 6 hours of putting them on, guaranteed there will be salsa or something on there.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell what the pattern/texture on the belt is, but I like that you went with something contrasting instead of black or white (not that there would be anything wrong with that though).




Thanks, katdhoneybee! Congrats are not exactly deserved though; it was raining today, so I did manage to get a puddle splash on the right back leg. I already washed them though, and they're fine again.[emoji3]On my Stylebook thread it is probably easier to see the detail on the belt, but I'll post a pic here too. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It is like flat rope or heavy shoelaces and woven, with black leather trim. I thought that it would be good for summer, and a little different than a plain leather belt. I don't know if you know this already, but I am a belt addict! Lol!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, katdhoneybee! Congrats are not exactly deserved though; it was raining today, so I did manage to get a puddle splash on the right back leg. I already washed them though, and they're fine again.[emoji3]On my Stylebook thread it is probably easier to see the detail on the belt, but I'll post a pic here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086204
> 
> It is like flat rope or heavy shoelaces and woven, with black leather trim. I thought that it would be good for summer, and a little different than a plain leather belt. I don't know if you know this already, but I am a belt addict! Lol!


Cool! I didn't know you were a belt addict, but I'll have to take some style notes - I want to up my belt game. I will check out your thread!


----------



## Sass

Marylin how is the packing coming along? Or have i missed it and you guys are on your way? I liked all the options you have posted so far. There is a lot that can be worn together - you really are a smart packer!


----------



## Sass

Beluga I'm very sorry to hear regarding the job! I not personally in science but I hear it can be tough to find the right position. You guys are so highly trained it's really quite frustrating to observe. What is your specialty if you don't mind me asking?

Luminosity how did your fashion job fair go?


----------



## Sass

Mimmy I like your new purchases! Have you got a chance to wear those purple pants yet or is it still too warm?

Eggtart I love your new shoes [emoji7] comfy and fashion what a win!

Katdhoneybee - please update re: your belt acquisitions I will use all of you guys as my inspo my belt game is virtually non existent.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Mimmy I like your new purchases! Have you got a chance to wear those purple pants yet or is it still too warm?
> 
> Eggtart I love your new shoes [emoji7] comfy and fashion what a win!
> 
> Katdhoneybee - please update re: your belt acquisitions I will use all of you guys as my inspo my belt game is virtually non existent.



Thanks! I've been wearing them every day so far haha


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Mimmy I like your new purchases! Have you got a chance to wear those purple pants yet or is it still too warm?
> 
> Eggtart I love your new shoes [emoji7] comfy and fashion what a win!
> 
> Katdhoneybee - please update re: your belt acquisitions I will use all of you guys as my inspo my belt game is virtually non existent.




Thanks, Sass! I haven't gotten to wear my purple pants yet; still too hot.[emoji28] I will post a look when I get a chance to wear them. 

I think your move must be really soon now; hope everything is going smoothly!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Sass said:


> Mimmy I like your new purchases! Have you got a chance to wear those purple pants yet or is it still too warm?
> 
> Eggtart I love your new shoes [emoji7] comfy and fashion what a win!
> 
> Katdhoneybee - please update re: your belt acquisitions I will use all of you guys as my inspo my belt game is virtually non existent.



Well, you didn't have to wait long for an update! I was browsing through Mimmy's stylebook yesterday and I was so inspired. I looked up a belt I saw online a while back that I really liked but was more than I wanted to spend. And it was on sale! So I bought it, because it became obvious to me that the universe was at work in this . Here it is!

Hope your move goes well! We're in the midst of a move ourselves. We're actually double moving because the lease on our new place doesn't start for a few weeks but we have to be out of our current place by this Friday. Praying for sanity.


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks! I've been wearing them every day so far haha


I'm excited to see your outfits with the new shoes! I love the color, so versatile.


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> Well, you didn't have to wait long for an update! I was browsing through Mimmy's stylebook yesterday and I was so inspired. I looked up a belt I saw online a while back that I really liked but was more than I wanted to spend. And it was on sale! So I bought it, because it became obvious to me that the universe was at work in this . Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your move goes well! We're in the midst of a move ourselves. We're actually double moving because the lease on our new place doesn't start for a few weeks but we have to be out of our current place by this Friday. Praying for sanity.




Ooh, the belt is gorgeous, katdhoneybee! Thanks for browsing through my closet. [emoji6] I find that great belts often go on sale; and they really can change an outfit. 

Yikes, I cannot even imagine moving twice in a short period of time; wishing you the best!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Well, you didn't have to wait long for an update! I was browsing through Mimmy's stylebook yesterday and I was so inspired. I looked up a belt I saw online a while back that I really liked but was more than I wanted to spend. And it was on sale! So I bought it, because it became obvious to me that the universe was at work in this . Here it is!
> 
> Hope your move goes well! We're in the midst of a move ourselves. We're actually double moving because the lease on our new place doesn't start for a few weeks but we have to be out of our current place by this Friday. Praying for sanity.


Oooh nice! I like it!! GL with your move!!



katdhoneybee said:


> I'm excited to see your outfits with the new shoes! I love the color, so versatile.


It rained today lol.. of course it did


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies for wishing me a good trip and I love how you keep the thread going so I have something to look forward to everytime I check in! Love the belts, love the shoes! - and the people...

I'm having the hardest time staying cool and yes, well dressed... We're in D.C. It's 89 degrees outside and feels so much hotter with all the concrete. And I forgot how freezing cold it's inside wherever you go. So quite challenging weather. It's hot at home, but we don't have air conditioning or if we have it anywhere it's never very cold inside. And we've walked. A lot. Got here two days ago and walked over 30 kilometers everyday. So I'm just wearing running shoes and I had to buy a hat yesterday at anthropologie, one of my favorite stores as you know. It's actually not my style, but it looks surprisingly nice and it is light and, best of all, I can just stuff it in my bag!

Borrowed this picture from anthropologie.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for wishing me a good trip and I love how you keep the thread going so I have something to look forward to everytime I check in! Love the belts, love the shoes! - and the people...
> 
> I'm having the hardest time staying cool and yes, well dressed... We're in D.C. It's 89 degrees outside and feels so much hotter with all the concrete. And I forgot how freezing cold it's inside wherever you go. So quite challenging weather. It's hot at home, but we don't have air conditioning or if we have it anywhere it's never very cold inside. And we've walked. A lot. Got here two days ago and walked over 30 kilometers everyday. So I'm just wearing running shoes and I had to buy a hat yesterday at anthropologie, one of my favorite stores as you know. It's actually not my style, but it looks surprisingly nice and it is light and, best of all, I can just stuff it in my bag!
> 
> Borrowed this picture from anthropologie.



Oooh, cool hat! Sounds like ur having a good time though!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for wishing me a good trip and I love how you keep the thread going so I have something to look forward to everytime I check in! Love the belts, love the shoes! - and the people...
> 
> I'm having the hardest time staying cool and yes, well dressed... We're in D.C. It's 89 degrees outside and feels so much hotter with all the concrete. And I forgot how freezing cold it's inside wherever you go. So quite challenging weather. It's hot at home, but we don't have air conditioning or if we have it anywhere it's never very cold inside. And we've walked. A lot. Got here two days ago and walked over 30 kilometers everyday. So I'm just wearing running shoes and I had to buy a hat yesterday at anthropologie, one of my favorite stores as you know. It's actually not my style, but it looks surprisingly nice and it is light and, best of all, I can just stuff it in my bag!
> 
> Borrowed this picture from anthropologie.



Super cute! Yeah, we Americans love our A/C.


----------



## beluga

katdhoneybee said:


> Well, you didn't have to wait long for an update! I was browsing through Mimmy's stylebook yesterday and I was so inspired. I looked up a belt I saw online a while back that I really liked but was more than I wanted to spend. And it was on sale! So I bought it, because it became obvious to me that the universe was at work in this . Here it is!
> 
> Hope your move goes well! We're in the midst of a move ourselves. We're actually double moving because the lease on our new place doesn't start for a few weeks but we have to be out of our current place by this Friday. Praying for sanity.



Seems like everyone is moving! It is insanity. We're still cleaning old place and setting up new place and its been over a week. There's a great sale on mattresses, free delivery, but they don't take online orders? Ugh. 

Nordstrom says they delivered my dress. UPS says they delivered it, but I didn't get a package! They delivered it to old place, but it should still be ok because technically, I haven't sold the house yet and my junk is still there. Maybe someone stole it? Noooo! It was the last one in black, in my size. I contacted Nordstrom via email (its past midnight here) and told them this is the first time this has happened, maybe they'll give me my money back? A second ugh. 

This whole moving ordeal is too stressful.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, great looking hat! I like that it's packable/crushable too. I'd like to find something similar for travel. Sounds like a fun vacation!

beluga, that stinks that your black dress is missing![emoji35] I hope it turns up somewhere. I've only had to return items to Nordstrom, but since they are known for their great customer service; I'm hoping they will refund you.


----------



## beluga

Nordstrom is awesome. I found my package, but I got a nice surprise also. My girlfriends sent me a belated birthday present, two more boxes from Nordstroms! Its a whole outfit. Please excuse the messy bed, nothing at my house is in its place yet.


----------



## Sass

katdhoneybee said:


> Well, you didn't have to wait long for an update! I was browsing through Mimmy's stylebook yesterday and I was so inspired. I looked up a belt I saw online a while back that I really liked but was more than I wanted to spend. And it was on sale! So I bought it, because it became obvious to me that the universe was at work in this . Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your move goes well! We're in the midst of a move ourselves. We're actually double moving because the lease on our new place doesn't start for a few weeks but we have to be out of our current place by this Friday. Praying for sanity.




Ooohhh [emoji7] that's amazing katdhoneybee I really like that! Have you worn it yet?

Thanks Mimmy and katdhoneybee I actually leave in a little over a fortnight. Crazzeee so much to do and organise.

I'm avoiding culling my clothes & packing but it needs to keep happening ASAP!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for wishing me a good trip and I love how you keep the thread going so I have something to look forward to everytime I check in! Love the belts, love the shoes! - and the people...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the hardest time staying cool and yes, well dressed... We're in D.C. It's 89 degrees outside and feels so much hotter with all the concrete. And I forgot how freezing cold it's inside wherever you go. So quite challenging weather. It's hot at home, but we don't have air conditioning or if we have it anywhere it's never very cold inside. And we've walked. A lot. Got here two days ago and walked over 30 kilometers everyday. So I'm just wearing running shoes and I had to buy a hat yesterday at anthropologie, one of my favorite stores as you know. It's actually not my style, but it looks surprisingly nice and it is light and, best of all, I can just stuff it in my bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Borrowed this picture from anthropologie.




Wow it is quite warm and you guys are walking lots! Hope you keep cool and enjoy your holiday!!! Your hat is beautiful


----------



## Sass

Ladies good luck with your moving!

Beluga that is so upsetting about your dress  I really hope you get it back!!! 

But I love your gifts from friends though so sweet that dress is beautiful - gorgeous print!!


----------



## Sass

Also my sister just came back from Europe with gifts [emoji7] she's a darling and got me a gold/mustard colour pashmina because she saw all these wonderfully dressed European women in this colour so she wanted to buy me a small gift (size) wise to take with me. 

Pics to come the only one I have is a selfie from yesterday [emoji38]


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Nordstrom is awesome. I found my package, but I got a nice surprise also. My girlfriends sent me a belated birthday present, two more boxes from Nordstroms! Its a whole outfit. Please excuse the messy bed, nothing at my house is in its place yet.


i'm glad you found your dress, and the outfit your gfs got you is lovely! wow, they picked an entire outfit for you - that is so sweet and awesome!!



Sass said:


> Also my sister just came back from Europe with gifts [emoji7] she's a darling and got me a gold/mustard colour pashmina because she saw all these wonderfully dressed European women in this colour so she wanted to buy me a small gift (size) wise to take with me.
> 
> Pics to come the only one I have is a selfie from yesterday [emoji38]


love mustard yellow, it's a really good neutral - i discovered this recently. can't wait to see it, it sounds lovely!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> Ooh, the belt is gorgeous, katdhoneybee! Thanks for browsing through my closet. [emoji6] I find that great belts often go on sale; and they really can change an outfit.
> 
> Yikes, I cannot even imagine moving twice in a short period of time; wishing you the best!



You are so right about how they can change an outfit. That final bit of polish.

Thanks for the moving well wishes!  



eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh nice! I like it!! GL with your move!!
> 
> It rained today lol.. of course it did



Thanks eggtart! But your shoes and the rain...oof. Sorry. 



beluga said:


> Seems like everyone is moving! It is insanity. We're still cleaning old place and setting up new place and its been over a week. There's a great sale on mattresses, free delivery, but they don't take online orders? Ugh.
> 
> This whole moving ordeal is too stressful.





beluga said:


> Nordstrom is awesome. I found my package, but I got a nice surprise also. My girlfriends sent me a belated birthday present, two more boxes from Nordstroms! Its a whole outfit. Please excuse the messy bed, nothing at my house is in its place yet.



Beluga, yes, I always forget that moving out is only half the battle! Still have to move in and set up and clean the old place, on and on. Hopefully you're able to get settled in quickly. 

I'm so glad you found your delivery! Plus the bonus outfit! What a sweet surprise. I love the bright floral print of the dress!



Sass said:


> Ooohhh [emoji7] that's amazing katdhoneybee I really like that! Have you worn it yet?
> 
> Thanks Mimmy and katdhoneybee I actually leave in a little over a fortnight. Crazzeee so much to do and organise.
> 
> I'm avoiding culling my clothes & packing but it needs to keep happening ASAP!



Thanks Sass! I ordered it online and it hasn't arrived at our interim address yet. I will definitely post pics when I get it! 

Good luck with the move prep, it can be a lot of work but it (usually, hopefully) goes quickly! After the move you'll be glad you culled your clothes in advance instead of stuffing them into boxes/suitcases for sorting through after you move in to the new place. Good motivation not to have to deal with it later.


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Nordstrom is awesome. I found my package, but I got a nice surprise also. My girlfriends sent me a belated birthday present, two more boxes from Nordstroms! Its a whole outfit. Please excuse the messy bed, nothing at my house is in its place yet.



Beautiful dress, beluga! What great friends!



Sass said:


> Also my sister just came back from Europe with gifts [emoji7] she's a darling and got me a gold/mustard colour pashmina because she saw all these wonderfully dressed European women in this colour so she wanted to buy me a small gift (size) wise to take with me.
> 
> Pics to come the only one I have is a selfie from yesterday [emoji38]



Your new pashmina sounds lovely, Sass. What a nice sister!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh, cool hat! Sounds like ur having a good time though!



Thank you Eggtart, we're having a blast. Still walking a lot, but here in New York it's not as hot. Still am wearing the hat everyday.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin, great looking hat! I like that it's packable/crushable too. I'd like to find something similar for travel. Sounds like a fun vacation!
> 
> beluga, that stinks that your black dress is missing![emoji35] I hope it turns up somewhere. I've only had to return items to Nordstrom, but since they are known for their great customer service; I'm hoping they will refund you.



Thanks Mimmy, I knew you would have gone for practical, too. It doesn't have pockets, that's all that's missing...


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Nordstrom is awesome. I found my package, but I got a nice surprise also. My girlfriends sent me a belated birthday present, two more boxes from Nordstroms! Its a whole outfit. Please excuse the messy bed, nothing at my house is in its place yet.



Oh 
What a beautiful dress. Can you introduce me to your friends please? I'm a really nice person and have nothing to wear 

Your place might be a mess,  but you are the shining moving star! How's the move going?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Wow it is quite warm and you guys are walking lots! Hope you keep cool and enjoy your holiday!!! Your hat is beautiful



Thanks Sass, I'm slowly starting to relax. 
Have you started packing yet?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Also my sister just came back from Europe with gifts [emoji7] she's a darling and got me a gold/mustard colour pashmina because she saw all these wonderfully dressed European women in this colour so she wanted to buy me a small gift (size) wise to take with me.
> 
> Pics to come the only one I have is a selfie from yesterday [emoji38]



Oh what a nice gift! She's right, mustard seems to become one of fall's favorite colors. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Oh
> What a beautiful dress. Can you introduce me to your friends please? I'm a really nice person and have nothing to wear
> 
> Your place might be a mess,  but you are the shining moving star! How's the move going?



Thanks everyone. My girlfriends and I have been together since before puberty! We were pen pals when snail mail was the only option for cheap communication. We've been together thru boyfriends, deaths, marriages, births, and lots of embarassing outfits along the way (bright blue spandex? It looks like I skinned a Smurf). They're really good to me.

Moving is going well. I'm trying to not get overwhelmed, but its hard.


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Also my sister just came back from Europe with gifts [emoji7] she's a darling and got me a gold/mustard colour pashmina because she saw all these wonderfully dressed European women in this colour so she wanted to buy me a small gift (size) wise to take with me.
> 
> Pics to come the only one I have is a selfie from yesterday [emoji38]



Your sis is super nice. Maybe she can call my sisters and give them pointers.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sunshine again today and wearing my flats! yessss!!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Oh what a nice gift! She's right, mustard seems to become one of fall's favorite colors. Can't wait to see it!




Oohh I personally love mustard shades and have quite a bit of it. So that's lovely news I can get some wear out of it.

Thanks ladies she really did spoil me. This and a pandora charm.

I've cropped my silly facial expression out of the pic here it is. It was very windy so I had it wrapped around me ...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Oohh I personally love mustard shades and have quite a bit of it. So that's lovely news I can get some wear out of it.
> 
> Thanks ladies she really did spoil me. This and a pandora charm.
> 
> I've cropped my silly facial expression out of the pic here it is. It was very windy so I had it wrapped around me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091708



Oh I love it, and it looks beautiful against your hair!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Thanks everyone. My girlfriends and I have been together since before puberty! We were pen pals when snail mail was the only option for cheap communication. We've been together thru boyfriends, deaths, marriages, births, and lots of embarassing outfits along the way (bright blue spandex? It looks like I skinned a Smurf). They're really good to me.
> 
> Moving is going well. I'm trying to not get overwhelmed, but its hard.



Hang in there! Eventually it will be just the regular daily mess you'll have to conquer! 
Why don't you make your husband take you out tonight in your beautiful new dress?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Sunshine again today and wearing my flats! yessss!!



You obviously made a very smart choice with your shoes! And I love how your bag pops!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Oohh I personally love mustard shades and have quite a bit of it. So that's lovely news I can get some wear out of it.
> 
> Thanks ladies she really did spoil me. This and a pandora charm.
> 
> I've cropped my silly facial expression out of the pic here it is. It was very windy so I had it wrapped around me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091708



Very, very nice. I instantly can see a lot of color combinations. You'll get so much wear out of this!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Sunshine again today and wearing my flats! yessss!!



Love your bag with your flats! This pic looks so editorial; amazing! 



Sass said:


> Oohh I personally love mustard shades and have quite a bit of it. So that's lovely news I can get some wear out of it.
> 
> Thanks ladies she really did spoil me. This and a pandora charm.
> 
> I've cropped my silly facial expression out of the pic here it is. It was very windy so I had it wrapped around me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091708



Ooh, Sass, so lovely. Your hair looks beautiful too!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> You obviously made a very smart choice with your shoes! And I love how your bag pops!



Tnx!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Love your bag with your flats! This pic looks so editorial; amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Sass, so lovely. Your hair looks beautiful too!



Haha, tnx!


----------



## ralz29

Sass, that's a very nice scarf. Your photo makes me excited for autumn/winter. I always get excited about autumn/winter in the middle of summer. Therefore I thought it was a good time to get a winter coat especially since I gave mine away this year. I got a grey one with a flared skirt from Asos at a 50% discount: http://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=4157220&CT
It's plain so it gives a lot of freedom for accessorizing and creating multiple looks. I'm thinking a nice belt as an accent


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Sass, that's a very nice scarf. Your photo makes me excited for autumn/winter. I always get excited about autumn/winter in the middle of summer. Therefore I thought it was a good time to get a winter coat especially since I gave mine away this year. I got a grey one with a flared skirt from Asos at a 50% discount: http://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=4157220&CT
> It's plain so it gives a lot of freedom for accessorizing and creating multiple looks. I'm thinking a nice belt as an accent


oh i love this!!! from the shade of gray to the cut, it's so feminine.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Sass, that's a very nice scarf. Your photo makes me excited for autumn/winter. I always get excited about autumn/winter in the middle of summer. Therefore I thought it was a good time to get a winter coat especially since I gave mine away this year. I got a grey one with a flared skirt from Asos at a 50% discount: http://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=4157220&CT
> It's plain so it gives a lot of freedom for accessorizing and creating multiple looks. I'm thinking a nice belt as an accent




This coat looks great! Simple, but with beautiful details; so many possibilities!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Sass, that's a very nice scarf. Your photo makes me excited for autumn/winter. I always get excited about autumn/winter in the middle of summer. Therefore I thought it was a good time to get a winter coat especially since I gave mine away this year. I got a grey one with a flared skirt from Asos at a 50% discount: http://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=4157220&CT
> It's plain so it gives a lot of freedom for accessorizing and creating multiple looks. I'm thinking a nice belt as an accent



What a wonderful coat, ralz29!  You got a great deal on it. I love how asos has these special pieces and you're right, it's like a canvas you can paint your own style onto. Can't wait to see how you wear it, will you share pics please?


----------



## ralz29

Thank you, everyone! I will definitely share pics when it gets cold enough to wear it. It's still in the 30s (about 86 F) outside so it will have to wait.


----------



## juicyincouture

*deleted*


----------



## Marylin

Not as hot anymore in New York, which is perfect. And of course I had to got to anthropologie again... This tunic I got in navy and white.


----------



## Marylin

And my little one made me buy these pants which look much better than I thought they would!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Not as hot anymore in New York, which is perfect. And of course I had to got to anthropologie again... This tunic I got in navy and white.



Love the white! I would wear head white everywhere if I could. Its such an easy color and looks effortlessly chic.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> Sunshine again today and wearing my flats! yessss!!



What bag is that? I'm loving the blue.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hang in there! Eventually it will be just the regular daily mess you'll have to conquer!
> Why don't you make your husband take you out tonight in your beautiful new dress?



Ha! I wish. We haven't had a date since the last Harry Potter movie. We both have demanding jobs and we like to do our own thing. My coworkers have never seen my husband in the 5 years that I've worked there. He's become a bit like the unicorn now, a legend that you're really not sure if its existence is real or not. We bond over beers while watching Home & Garden TV. He's truly my peace in a chaotic world.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Not as hot anymore in New York, which is perfect. And of course I had to got to anthropologie again... This tunic I got in navy and white.





Marylin said:


> And my little one made me buy these pants which look much better than I thought they would!


omg i love both pieces!! your little one has good taste! haha - love the tie details at the bottom. just great!



beluga said:


> What bag is that? I'm loving the blue.


thanks! It's a dooney and bourke florentine in the large size. the color is called ocean.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Ha! I wish. We haven't had a date since the last Harry Potter movie. We both have demanding jobs and we like to do our own thing. My coworkers have never seen my husband in the 5 years that I've worked there. He's become a bit like the unicorn now, a legend that you're really not sure if its existence is real or not. We bond over beers while watching Home & Garden TV. He's truly my peace in a chaotic world.



lol a unicorn hahahha... and yay to beers, that's how me and dh bond


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Not as hot anymore in New York, which is perfect. And of course I had to got to anthropologie again... This tunic I got in navy and white.







Marylin said:


> And my little one made me buy these pants which look much better than I thought they would!




These are both great pieces, Marylin! I like the details on the shirt and the ankle ties on the pants.


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Ha! I wish. We haven't had a date since the last Harry Potter movie. We both have demanding jobs and we like to do our own thing. My coworkers have never seen my husband in the 5 years that I've worked there. He's become a bit like the unicorn now, a legend that you're really not sure if its existence is real or not. We bond over beers while watching Home & Garden TV. He's truly my peace in a chaotic world.




beluga, I think I may have spotted your husband. Lol!


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> beluga, I think I may have spotted your husband. Lol!
> View attachment 3094632



Oh yes! That was back in his modeling days. &#128518;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> beluga, I think I may have spotted your husband. Lol!
> View attachment 3094632





beluga said:


> Oh yes! That was back in his modeling days. &#128518;


----------



## Marylin

Beluga, your husband will be the first unicorn on that lawnmower...

I understand it's getting difficult getting time together. We have the same problem. Being on vacation is nice, but we constantly have the kids with us, right now even sharing a room with them. So I think it's important to every once in a while carve out some time together. 
Sometimes little things help, though. My husband took us to Tiffany today and gave me this for our anniversary which was in July,even though we had agreed not to get each other big gifts. Well, I'm glad he didn't keep to our promises...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Beluga, your husband will be the first unicorn on that lawnmower...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it's getting difficult getting time together. We have the same problem. Being on vacation is nice, but we constantly have the kids with us, right now even sharing a room with them. So I think it's important to every once in a while carve out some time together.
> 
> Sometimes little things help, though. My husband took us to Tiffany today and gave me this for our anniversary which was in July,even though we had agreed not to get each other big gifts. Well, I'm glad he didn't keep to our promises...




This is gorgeous Marylin! Happy belated anniversary![emoji169]


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Not as hot anymore in New York, which is perfect. And of course I had to got to anthropologie again... This tunic I got in navy and white.



That's a very nice tunic, Marylin. I can picture it with the hat you got and some light wide legged trousers. Very summery.  Also happy belated anniversary


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Beluga, your husband will be the first unicorn on that lawnmower...
> 
> I understand it's getting difficult getting time together. We have the same problem. Being on vacation is nice, but we constantly have the kids with us, right now even sharing a room with them. So I think it's important to every once in a while carve out some time together.
> Sometimes little things help, though. My husband took us to Tiffany today and gave me this for our anniversary which was in July,even though we had agreed not to get each other big gifts. Well, I'm glad he didn't keep to our promises...


Aww that's sweet of him  happy belated anniv!


----------



## eggtartapproved

The top was purchased at the end of last year and the shoes, about 2 weeks ago - cost per wear on both are ridiculously low! I need to find the black version of these shoes!! they're one of my best purchases and I saw someone wearing the black versions, looked amazing!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> The top was purchased at the end of last year and the shoes, about 2 weeks ago - cost per wear on both are ridiculously low! I need to find the black version of these shoes!! they're one of my best purchases and I saw someone wearing the black versions, looked amazing!




Just the right mix of professional looking, but not boring, eggtart! Love the skirt!


----------



## BraatjeB

eggtartapproved said:


> The top was purchased at the end of last year and the shoes, about 2 weeks ago - cost per wear on both are ridiculously low! I need to find the black version of these shoes!! they're one of my best purchases and I saw someone wearing the black versions, looked amazing!


Hi, Eggtart, the black version of your Franco Sarto sandals is for sale at Amazon. The have a ruffled top though, but apart from that, the model is the same. I think the style is called 'Vancouver'.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Just the right mix of professional looking, but not boring, eggtart! Love the skirt!


Thank you!


BraatjeB said:


> Hi, Eggtart, the black version of your Franco Sarto sandals is for sale at Amazon. The have a ruffled top though, but apart from that, the model is the same. I think the style is called 'Vancouver'.


Thanks!! What a coincidence it's called 'Vancouver' haha. Have your shoes arrived yet? Can't wait to see =)


----------



## eggtartapproved

BraatjeB said:


> Hi, Eggtart, the black version of your Franco Sarto sandals is for sale at Amazon. The have a ruffled top though, but apart from that, the model is the same. I think the style is called 'Vancouver'.


I just checked and there are SO many other colors! I must stay away... summer will be over soon and I cannot be buying more haha.. so tempting, gaaah..tnx for giving me the heads-up though!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Beluga, your husband will be the first unicorn on that lawnmower...
> 
> I understand it's getting difficult getting time together. We have the same problem. Being on vacation is nice, but we constantly have the kids with us, right now even sharing a room with them. So I think it's important to every once in a while carve out some time together.
> Sometimes little things help, though. My husband took us to Tiffany today and gave me this for our anniversary which was in July,even though we had agreed not to get each other big gifts. Well, I'm glad he didn't keep to our promises...



The Infinity necklace! Its so beautiful! We got our girlfriend the bracelet for her bachelorette party. Its so classy.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> I just checked and there are SO many other colors! I must stay away... summer will be over soon and I cannot be buying more haha.. so tempting, gaaah..tnx for giving me the heads-up though!



If you don't buy them, they'll run out forever! &#128521;


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> If you don't buy them, they'll run out forever! &#128521;


I know!!!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks girls for your compliments. I'll let my husband know you approve.
I'd love to chat more, but I'm so tired. First full day in Orlando, first Disney park and we are exhausted! 
Eggtart, love your look, especially the skirt!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thanks girls for your compliments. I'll let my husband know you approve.
> I'd love to chat more, but I'm so tired. First full day in Orlando, first Disney park and we are exhausted!
> Eggtart, love your look, especially the skirt!



Tnx! Hope u had a fantastic time!!!


----------



## GoStanford

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx! Hope u had a fantastic time!!!



I took a look at your blog and it's really great!  Your resolutions and debates mirror what I sometimes feel too, and your photos of your capsule wardrobe/outfits are inspiring.  Great colors - berry, magenta - thank you for sharing this.


----------



## eggtartapproved

GoStanford said:


> I took a look at your blog and it's really great!  Your resolutions and debates mirror what I sometimes feel too, and your photos of your capsule wardrobe/outfits are inspiring.  Great colors - berry, magenta - thank you for sharing this.



Thank you so much, your kind words mean a lot!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> That's a very nice tunic, Marylin. I can picture it with the hat you got and some light wide legged trousers. Very summery.  Also happy belated anniversary



Thanks ralz, you're right, I haven't even considered the hat with it!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> The Infinity necklace! Its so beautiful! We got our girlfriend the bracelet for her bachelorette party. Its so classy.



And you added just another reason,why I have to be adopted into your gang! You all are so sweet to each other! Apparently you have the best girlfriends ever!!


----------



## Marylin

lisaray12 said:


> I can't stick with it, I love shopping and spend to much on shopping once in month and it goes like this every month



Welcome lisaray! 
We hear you! I don't think there's  a single person on this thread that doesn't love to shop! And only some of us are as disciplined as we would like to be... 
Even though I started this thread I'm probably not that good of an example either, but it does help to reflect on the items I want to buy before I buy them, taking into account the things I already own and how new things would go with them. 
I liked the idea of roughly figuring out how much I spent last year and try at least not to go over this budget this year. 
Would you like to post some of the clothes you've recently bought or the ones you like a lot or not at all?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx! Hope u had a fantastic time!!!



Hi Eggtart, thank you, we're having a great time. Even though we're having thunderstorms every afternoon. I'm a bit sorry for my boys that they don't get to go to the pool as often as they'd like to. Florida is great, the people are nice and even for a not so big a Disney fan like me, it's quite nice.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hi Eggtart, thank you, we're having a great time. Even though we're having thunderstorms every afternoon. I'm a bit sorry for my boys that they don't get to go to the pool as often as they'd like to. Florida is great, the people are nice and even for a not so big a Disney fan like me, it's quite nice.



I have been to FL so many times, but I haven't been to Disney. I just can't brave it. You're my stylish hero.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I have been to FL so many times, but I haven't been to Disney. I just can't brave it. You're my stylish hero.



Hero yes, stylish no way! I do feel quite heroic dragging a teenager and a 10year old  bouncing ball through a crowd of screeching Cinderellas, but I'm sweating all the way through it. I'm so not into princesses! And the heat is not just killing my hair.


----------



## ralz29

Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy. 
I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy.
> 
> I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
> 
> The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.




I am almost speechless, ralz29! Your creations are beautiful. You are very talented. I love your purple square neck blazer. It looks so great as modeled! Could you just wear a cami or something that wouldn't distract from the gorgeous neckline?

If you are so inclined; please continue to show us how you are re-designing your clothing!


----------



## Mimmy

Well, I am feeling pretty brave today. Earlier in the week I did a "closet count". With the Stylebook app, it's pretty easy to do. I am not encouraging or suggesting that others need to do this, but it is a good thing for me to do!

I have gotten my total number of items down to 250. I realize that to some this may still seem excessive, but before a major closet purge in 2014, I would estimate the number was closer to 350 to 375! My count includes clothing, bags, slg's, shoes, scarves and hats. It does not include jewelry. If I have duplicates of staple items, I only count them once. I do not count undies or pjs either. 

What I am most pleased with, is that my bag count is now 17, and my slg count is 10. Over the past 2 years I sold, donated or gifted, 8 bags and 3 slg's. 

I plan to keep my bag count at 20 or less (means I can add up to 3 [emoji6]). I would like to keep my slg count at 10. I would still like to reduce my number of clothing items. I have a lot of tops and shoes! It is rare for me to meet a pair of shoes that I don't imagine some use for! Haha!

I am utilizing a "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart!), a "wish" list and if all else fails; following the "1 in, 1" out rule. 

I hope that I have not bored everyone to tears; but I felt that by posting this I would make myself more accountable!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy.
> I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
> The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.



You did this? Wow! You could design your own clothes. Well, you do, don't you? 
Love both pieces and I agree with Mimmy that you shouldn't wear anything that distracts from the cut of the blazer, can't really imagine a turtleneck with it. Maybe just a big piece of jewelry?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Well, I am feeling pretty brave today. Earlier in the week I did a "closet count". With the Stylebook app, it's pretty easy to do. I am not encouraging or suggesting that others need to do this, but it is a good thing for me to do!
> 
> I have gotten my total number of items down to 250. I realize that to some this may still seem excessive, but before a major closet purge in 2014, I would estimate the number was closer to 350 to 375! My count includes clothing, bags, slg's, shoes, scarves and hats. It does not include jewelry. If I have duplicates of staple items, I only count them once. I do not count undies or pjs either.
> 
> What I am most pleased with, is that my bag count is now 17, and my slg count is 10. Over the past 2 years I sold, donated or gifted, 8 bags and 3 slg's.
> 
> I plan to keep my bag count at 20 or less (means I can add up to 3 [emoji6]). I would like to keep my slg count at 10. I would still like to reduce my number of clothing items. I have a lot of tops and shoes! It is rare for me to meet a pair of shoes that I don't imagine some use for! Haha!
> 
> I am utilizing a "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart!), a "wish" list and if all else fails; following the "1 in, 1" out rule.
> 
> I hope that I have not bored everyone to tears; but I felt that by posting this I would make myself more accountable!



Mimmy, your posts never are boring! Thanks for including us in your thoughts and insights. I'm deeply impressed by your purge, I wouldn't dare to count, especially now that I'm still adding, while on vacation...(2 more tops...) I'm with you on shoes, it's a beautiful, terrible habit...
I so love the stylebook app, if it hadn't been for you, I might never have found out about it! Thanks again. It does scare me though,  seeing how much stuff I have, on the other hand, I've never used as much of my closet before. So, I don't think, I'll follow your example ,but I'll most certainly be by your side to help you stay on track! It's always easier to give advice to others than to follow your own.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, congrats! We're on page 100!!! I'm having so much fun with you and enjoy sharing clothes and thoughts with you so much! Thanks for being part of this thread!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy.
> I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
> The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.


WOW.. just wow.. these look amazing.. and your sketch looks pretty good!  please please continue to share your creations!



Mimmy said:


> Well, I am feeling pretty brave today. Earlier in the week I did a "closet count". With the Stylebook app, it's pretty easy to do. I am not encouraging or suggesting that others need to do this, but it is a good thing for me to do!
> 
> I have gotten my total number of items down to 250. I realize that to some this may still seem excessive, but before a major closet purge in 2014, I would estimate the number was closer to 350 to 375! My count includes clothing, bags, slg's, shoes, scarves and hats. It does not include jewelry. If I have duplicates of staple items, I only count them once. I do not count undies or pjs either.
> 
> What I am most pleased with, is that my bag count is now 17, and my slg count is 10. Over the past 2 years I sold, donated or gifted, 8 bags and 3 slg's.
> 
> I plan to keep my bag count at 20 or less (means I can add up to 3 [emoji6]). I would like to keep my slg count at 10. I would still like to reduce my number of clothing items. I have a lot of tops and shoes! It is rare for me to meet a pair of shoes that I don't imagine some use for! Haha!
> 
> I am utilizing a "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart!), a "wish" list and if all else fails; following the "1 in, 1" out rule.
> 
> I hope that I have not bored everyone to tears; but I felt that by posting this I would make myself more accountable!


Congrats, Mimmy! That's awesome. I'm looking forward to the end of the year to compare my stylebook numbers from when I first plugged everything in. My shoes department still needs managing too haha... no matter how many I let go of, it's hard to keep the numbers down. So far this year I have not added a single bag, or slg (aside from a gift from DH) so I am super pleased about that as I have been trying for years and years and years to do this. And I agree, putting it out there definitely helps with accountability. Opposite of you though, I need more tops but it's ironic because I am now so much more discerning than before that it's hard to buy a top haha.


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy said:


> I am almost speechless, ralz29! Your creations are beautiful. You are very talented. I love your purple square neck blazer. It looks so great as modeled! Could you just wear a cami or something that wouldn't distract from the gorgeous neckline?





Marylin said:


> You did this? Wow! You could design your own clothes. Well, you do, don't you?
> Love both pieces and I agree with Mimmy that you shouldn't wear anything that distracts from the cut of the blazer, can't really imagine a turtleneck with it. Maybe just a big piece of jewelry?



Thank you, Mimmy and Marylin! I was thinking of wearing it with a cami, too, I'm just afraid that it might be too revealing. I like the idea of a statement piece, maybe even a scarf. I will have to try drifferent looks.  



eggtartapproved said:


> WOW.. just wow.. these look amazing.. and your sketch looks pretty good!  please please continue to share your creations!


Thank you, eggtart! I'm feeling creative these days so I will share more when I make something new.

I have never used a closet organizer app but I like the idea. I don't have much to do today and this seems like fun. Mimmy, that sounds like a big closet. How long did it take you to 'build' it(sorry, can't think of a better word). Also well done on the purge!


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks, Marylin, eggtart and ralz29 on the closet purge support! It will definitely take a lot of willpower to stay on track. 

eggtart, great job on no bag buying this year!

ralz29, it took about 6 weeks to "build" my virtual closet. This was mainly taking photos and editing them. I did this on days off and on the weekends; probably a couple of hours at a time. Once the initial work is done, it's much easier because I take pics of new purchases right away, or use stock photos if I like them. In the beginning of my Stylebook thread, I described the process in a bit more detail.


----------



## vink

ralz29 said:


> Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy.
> 
> I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
> 
> The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.




Wow! This is the first time I visit this thread and your post is the first one that show up and my jaw just drop! You are a genius!!!!!


----------



## beluga

ralz29 said:


> Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy.
> I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
> The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.



Beautiful! You're very talented. Maybe just wear a strapless or spaghetti strap dress under the blazer. It looks great as is.


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> Well, I am feeling pretty brave today. Earlier in the week I did a "closet count". With the Stylebook app, it's pretty easy to do. I am not encouraging or suggesting that others need to do this, but it is a good thing for me to do!
> 
> I have gotten my total number of items down to 250. I realize that to some this may still seem excessive, but before a major closet purge in 2014, I would estimate the number was closer to 350 to 375! My count includes clothing, bags, slg's, shoes, scarves and hats. It does not include jewelry. If I have duplicates of staple items, I only count them once. I do not count undies or pjs either.
> 
> What I am most pleased with, is that my bag count is now 17, and my slg count is 10. Over the past 2 years I sold, donated or gifted, 8 bags and 3 slg's.
> 
> I plan to keep my bag count at 20 or less (means I can add up to 3 [emoji6]). I would like to keep my slg count at 10. I would still like to reduce my number of clothing items. I have a lot of tops and shoes! It is rare for me to meet a pair of shoes that I don't imagine some use for! Haha!
> 
> I am utilizing a "do not buy" list (thanks eggtart!), a "wish" list and if all else fails; following the "1 in, 1" out rule.
> 
> I hope that I have not bored everyone to tears; but I felt that by posting this I would make myself more accountable!



I feel the same way about handbags as you feel about shoes. I haven't met a handbag that I didn't fall in love with.


----------



## ralz29

Thank you for your compliments, vink and beluga!
Thanks for the advice, Mimmy, I will check the thread.


----------



## beluga

I had my 5th interview in the past 30 days. I'm really tired. I hope that the end is near. On the bright side, here's my interview outfit. Dress from Nordstrom (yay anniversary sale!), shoes from Cole Haan (boo no more Nike Air technology), bag from Kate Spade (perfect size and shape, Chanel and/or LV should make one exactly like it in caviar and epi leathers, respectively). Watch from RADO (I'm in love with high-tech ceramic. Who doesn't love a watch band that doesn't scratch?) Please excuse the public bathroom scene. I don't have a full length mirror at home yet. Also, this isn't my usual size. I'm still dropping my baby weight.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I had my 5th interview in the past 30 days. I'm really tired. I hope that the end is near. On the bright side, here's my interview outfit. Dress from Nordstrom (yay anniversary sale!), shoes from Cole Haan (boo no more Nike Air technology), bag from Kate Spade (perfect size and shape, Chanel and/or LV should make one exactly like it in caviar and epi leathers, respectively). Watch from RADO (I'm in love with high-tech ceramic. Who doesn't love a watch band that doesn't scratch?) Please excuse the public bathroom scene. I don't have a full length mirror at home yet. Also, this isn't my usual size. I'm still dropping my baby weight.



You look absolutely stunning! I love the dress with the shoes! And I can't see any baby weight? How old is your baby,btw? 
I suspect they haven't hired you yet, because you look to good! The women are afraid and envious and the men are afraid and don't want to be challenged by somebody who is smarter than them and obviously much better looking! 
I'm sure you will get the job that's right with the right team at the right company. Just like in your outfit, it will be the perfect match!


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> I had my 5th interview in the past 30 days. I'm really tired. I hope that the end is near. On the bright side, here's my interview outfit. Dress from Nordstrom (yay anniversary sale!), shoes from Cole Haan (boo no more Nike Air technology), bag from Kate Spade (perfect size and shape, Chanel and/or LV should make one exactly like it in caviar and epi leathers, respectively). Watch from RADO (I'm in love with high-tech ceramic. Who doesn't love a watch band that doesn't scratch?) Please excuse the public bathroom scene. I don't have a full length mirror at home yet. Also, this isn't my usual size. I'm still dropping my baby weight.



that looks good on you! i like the combination! what is the name of that kate spade bag?


----------



## luminosity

ladies, sorry. i shouldn't have posted this in this thread but finding a job this day is so frustrating! i just wanna cryyyyyyy hiks hiks i want to find a job :cry:


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> I had my 5th interview in the past 30 days. I'm really tired. I hope that the end is near. On the bright side, here's my interview outfit. Dress from Nordstrom (yay anniversary sale!), shoes from Cole Haan (boo no more Nike Air technology), bag from Kate Spade (perfect size and shape, Chanel and/or LV should make one exactly like it in caviar and epi leathers, respectively). Watch from RADO (I'm in love with high-tech ceramic. Who doesn't love a watch band that doesn't scratch?) Please excuse the public bathroom scene. I don't have a full length mirror at home yet. Also, this isn't my usual size. I'm still dropping my baby weight.



Beautiful, beluga you and your outfit! Love how the Kate Spade looks on you. I think you are going to find the job that is right for you. 



luminosity said:


> ladies, sorry. i shouldn't have posted this in this thread but finding a job this day is so frustrating! i just wanna cryyyyyyy hiks hiks i want to find a job :cry:



I have a good friend who is experiencing this too, luminosity. Don't get discouraged; the right job will come along, sometimes when you least expect it. 

Hi Marylin! Hope you're still having a great vacation. Any more shopping?[emoji6]


----------



## vink

luminosity said:


> ladies, sorry. i shouldn't have posted this in this thread but finding a job this day is so frustrating! i just wanna cryyyyyyy hiks hiks i want to find a job :cry:




Oh... I'm sending you a hug. The right one will sure come along.


----------



## Sass

Mimmy I love you have counted your closet and are almost happy with your current goods. That is an excellent place to be. Wiggle room for bags must surely be allowed 

ralz29 wow you are so talented I like them both but I love the purple. I can see it with some black trousers or perhaps a pencil skirt? You're so elegant you look like a drawing off vogue! 

Marylin how goes the holiday? Hope you've been ok with the heat? 

Eggtart loved your outfits [emoji7]


----------



## Sass

Beluga you get your own post cos your such a babe and especially cos you are being super patient with the job hunt.

It must be very frustrating for you to have to sit through so many interviews. 

I have my fingers crossed that one of these is the right job. Or if not we'll then it will be a connect which will lead to the right job!

What baby weight - you're cray!!!


----------



## Sass

Luminosity good luck too on your job hunt.

Sending good wishes to you ladies who are moving too. Hope it's all going ok?

I leave in two days. It's crazy it's blowing my mind how soon that is ...

Ps. Please send sartorial wisdom my way so I pack the right things and it fits in my bags. I need to represent Sydney well and not be a bogan Aussie [emoji16]


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> You look absolutely stunning! I love the dress with the shoes! And I can't see any baby weight? How old is your baby,btw?
> I suspect they haven't hired you yet, because you look to good! The women are afraid and envious and the men are afraid and don't want to be challenged by somebody who is smarter than them and obviously much better looking!
> I'm sure you will get the job that's right with the right team at the right company. Just like in your outfit, it will be the perfect match!



You're so kind. My babies are: 7, 5, 3 (side note: came home yesterday and found a huge clump of hair in my office. She had cut her own hair! She had her first haircut a few weeks ago. I cried.), 4 months, and 40 yrs old (this one by far is the hardest and most expensive to please). My household is always hectic. This is why I need a job. Its for my sanity.


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> that looks good on you! i like the combination! what is the name of that kate spade bag?



Its the Kate Spade rollins bag. I'm on the lookout for other colors. It fits a 13" macbook and has optional crossbody. The handles are attached to the body of the bag and not the top of the flap so you're not pulling on the clasp when its handheld. Its the perfect workbag.


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> ladies, sorry. i shouldn't have posted this in this thread but finding a job this day is so frustrating! i just wanna cryyyyyyy hiks hiks i want to find a job :cry:



I know EXACTLY how you feel. If we lived close, I have a tub of ice cream that we can dive into as we watch trash television together. We just have to believe that things will find a way to work itself out. We're so smart, competent, and hardworking. Keep chugging along in fabulous heels.


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, beluga you and your outfit! Love how the Kate Spade looks on you. I think you are going to find the job that is right for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who is experiencing this too, luminosity. Don't get discouraged; the right job will come along, sometimes when you least expect it.
> 
> Hi Marylin! Hope you're still having a great vacation. Any more shopping?[emoji6]



Thanks Mimmy. I'm trying to brush off rejection. Its like junior high all over again...


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Beluga you get your own post cos your such a babe and especially cos you are being super patient with the job hunt.
> 
> It must be very frustrating for you to have to sit through so many interviews.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that one of these is the right job. Or if not we'll then it will be a connect which will lead to the right job!
> 
> What baby weight - you're cray!!!



Awwww you're so sweet. Interviews are so stressful. I wish they make it easier.


----------



## ralz29

beluga, you look great, very stylish and professional. That's a great dress! 
I can't imagine how you manage with so many kids; you must have a lot of energy. Also I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's hair. It's a bit funny, though, I feel like a lot of girls do that. Most of my friends have told me stories how they cut their hair when they were little and I remember cutting my eyebrows (facepalm)

luminosity, I feel your pain. 
Good luck with the job hunt to both of you, ladies, I am sure you will find something soon! 

Sass, thank you for the nice words! Good luck with your move and have a safe flight! Also you can ship stuff to yourself if it doesn't fit in your bags and if it's not too expensive.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> ladies, sorry. i shouldn't have posted this in this thread but finding a job this day is so frustrating! i just wanna cryyyyyyy hiks hiks i want to find a job :cry:



Oh, luminosity, this is the right thread for everything! Especially if anyone needs support about whatever is bothering them!!! 
It is frustrating and it might become discouraging not finding a job for a long time. But, please, don't loose hope! If you haven't found one yet, that doesn't mean you're not good enough, it only means the offers aren't good enough for you! If you're really good in what you do, it might even be harder. 
Learn from every interview and always remind yourself about your qualifications and experience and your general greatness. It will happen!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Mimmy and Sass for asking. We're in Chicago now and all of a sudden it's fall. Beautiful Windy City and we're just enjoying being with some family. No shopping for me, only for the kids. Not so thrilled with what I see in the stores. What I like is Burberry and Max Mara, but of course I can get that much cheaper at home. Took my niece to Victoria's Secret - the pink department - and forever 21, so I'm quite shopped out....


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Luminosity good luck too on your job hunt.
> 
> Sending good wishes to you ladies who are moving too. Hope it's all going ok?
> 
> I leave in two days. It's crazy it's blowing my mind how soon that is ...
> 
> Ps. Please send sartorial wisdom my way so I pack the right things and it fits in my bags. I need to represent Sydney well and not be a bogan Aussie [emoji16]



The only wisdom I can think of is that you can get away with anything. Aussies  in Europe are considered the "good" foreigners, so everybody will be pleased talking to you and spending time with you. You'll look better than anyone else anyway,because you're only bringing your favorites and well picked items. Don't go crazy and don't forget to enjoy every second!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> You're so kind. My babies are: 7, 5, 3 (side note: came home yesterday and found a huge clump of hair in my office. She had cut her own hair! She had her first haircut a few weeks ago. I cried.), 4 months, and 40 yrs old (this one by far is the hardest and most expensive to please). My household is always hectic. This is why I need a job. Its for my sanity.



I'm seriously considering having two more children if that means I'm going to look like you! I'm just afraid that's not how it would go...
 I TOTALLY understand why you need a job, I go crazy after 2 days at home with half the family you have. Sorry about your daughter's hair, but don't forget to take pictures to laugh about on her wedding day! 
The people who are not hiring you are nuts. Any mother of four, who is as smart as you are and looks like this is qualified to run every company in the world or become president of any country. Proves my point that they are scared s....less.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Luminosity good luck too on your job hunt.
> 
> Sending good wishes to you ladies who are moving too. Hope it's all going ok?
> 
> I leave in two days. It's crazy it's blowing my mind how soon that is ...
> 
> Ps. Please send sartorial wisdom my way so I pack the right things and it fits in my bags. I need to represent Sydney well and not be a bogan Aussie [emoji16]




Wow, Sass! It's hard to believe that it's time for your move. I have confidence in you that you will pack the right things...and you'll need to buy at least a couple of new things, right? [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

beluga said:


> I had my 5th interview in the past 30 days. I'm really tired. I hope that the end is near. On the bright side, here's my interview outfit. Dress from Nordstrom (yay anniversary sale!), shoes from Cole Haan (boo no more Nike Air technology), bag from Kate Spade (perfect size and shape, Chanel and/or LV should make one exactly like it in caviar and epi leathers, respectively). Watch from RADO (I'm in love with high-tech ceramic. Who doesn't love a watch band that doesn't scratch?) Please excuse the public bathroom scene. I don't have a full length mirror at home yet. Also, this isn't my usual size. I'm still dropping my baby weight.




I love your outfit and your watch! I love how classy and understated Rado is. [emoji4]

And real bummed cole Haan no longer has the Nike air. That's what I loved about them


----------



## Marylin

I forgot to admit to these... Bought these tops in Orlando at Anthropologie. Of course. I should make them send me gifts and thank you notes....


----------



## Marylin

And number two. Both pics from the anthropologie website.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> I had my 5th interview in the past 30 days. I'm really tired. I hope that the end is near. On the bright side, here's my interview outfit. Dress from Nordstrom (yay anniversary sale!), shoes from Cole Haan (boo no more Nike Air technology), bag from Kate Spade (perfect size and shape, Chanel and/or LV should make one exactly like it in caviar and epi leathers, respectively). Watch from RADO (I'm in love with high-tech ceramic. Who doesn't love a watch band that doesn't scratch?) Please excuse the public bathroom scene. I don't have a full length mirror at home yet. Also, this isn't my usual size. I'm still dropping my baby weight.


you look fantastic!! and I agree, boo to no more Nike Air tech - it was one of my fave things about their shoes. the bag looks awesome with the dress. hope it went well!



luminosity said:


> ladies, sorry. i shouldn't have posted this in this thread but finding a job this day is so frustrating! i just wanna cryyyyyyy hiks hiks i want to find a job :cry:


*hugs* you will find something and it will be the best thing *hugs*


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> You're so kind. My babies are: 7, 5, 3 (side note: came home yesterday and found a huge clump of hair in my office. She had cut her own hair! She had her first haircut a few weeks ago. I cried.), 4 months, and 40 yrs old (this one by far is the hardest and most expensive to please). My household is always hectic. This is why I need a job. Its for my sanity.


WOW, and what's even more wow is that there is no baby fat on you. I agree with Sass you cray cray. Great bag by the way, I'm going to look out for it as well - I like the dimensions of it and just how it folds over very nicely. 


ralz29 said:


> beluga, you look great, very stylish and professional. That's a great dress!
> I can't imagine how you manage with so many kids; you must have a lot of energy. Also I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's hair. It's a bit funny, though, I feel like a lot of girls do that. Most of my friends have told me stories how they cut their hair when they were little and I remember cutting my eyebrows (facepalm)
> 
> luminosity, I feel your pain.
> Good luck with the job hunt to both of you, ladies, I am sure you will find something soon!
> 
> Sass, thank you for the nice words! Good luck with your move and have a safe flight! Also you can ship stuff to yourself if it doesn't fit in your bags and if it's not too expensive.


When I was young I cut my Barbie's hair instead haha ( I seriously thought it would grow), and just recently, I shaved one side of my head haha.. I guess I didn't get it out of my system as a kid haha.. .my mom keeps asking me when I'm going to grow it back lol



Marylin said:


> And number two. Both pics from the anthropologie website.


love both tops! the black and white one is so fantastic, I can envision so many outfits. 

Sass - Have a great trip over and I can't wait to hear about your adventures once you get settled in!!


----------



## beluga

ralz29 said:


> beluga, you look great, very stylish and professional. That's a great dress!
> I can't imagine how you manage with so many kids; you must have a lot of energy. Also I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's hair. It's a bit funny, though, I feel like a lot of girls do that. Most of my friends have told me stories how they cut their hair when they were little and I remember cutting my eyebrows.



Eyebrows???? Oh wow. We need to hear this story.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy and Sass for asking. We're in Chicago now and all of a sudden it's fall. Beautiful Windy City and we're just enjoying being with some family. No shopping for me, only for the kids. Not so thrilled with what I see in the stores. What I like is Burberry and Max Mara, but of course I can get that much cheaper at home. Took my niece to Victoria's Secret - the pink department - and forever 21, so I'm quite shopped out....



Chicago is by far one of my favorite cities. I think they still have fireworks off of Navy Pier on fridays. The Magnificent Mile is MAGNIFICENT! I wish I was there to carry all your shopping bags.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I'm seriously considering having two more children if that means I'm going to look like you! I'm just afraid that's not how it would go...
> I TOTALLY understand why you need a job, I go crazy after 2 days at home with half the family you have. Sorry about your daughter's hair, but don't forget to take pictures to laugh about on her wedding day!
> The people who are not hiring you are nuts. Any mother of four, who is as smart as you are and looks like this is qualified to run every company in the world or become president of any country. Proves my point that they are scared s....less.



You want 2 more? I've got 4 you can choose from! They are so cute and awesome, but I would be lying if I said it was all rainbows and sunshine. There have been times where I called my brother and literally told him, "come get the kids, they belong to you now." But besides those crazy moments, all 4 of them are so sweet and I'm thankful for my insane life.


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Luminosity good luck too on your job hunt.
> 
> Sending good wishes to you ladies who are moving too. Hope it's all going ok?
> 
> I leave in two days. It's crazy it's blowing my mind how soon that is ...
> 
> Ps. Please send sartorial wisdom my way so I pack the right things and it fits in my bags. I need to represent Sydney well and not be a bogan Aussie [emoji16]



You're going to do so awesome. UK needs the beautiful sunshine you're bringing from Sydney.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> And number two. Both pics from the anthropologie website.



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Its so fun with the polka dots!


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> WOW, and what's even more wow is that there is no baby fat on you. I agree with Sass you cray cray. Great bag by the way, I'm going to look out for it as well - I like the dimensions of it and just how it folds over very nicely.
> When I was young I cut my Barbie's hair instead haha ( I seriously thought it would grow), and just recently, I shaved one side of my head haha.. I guess I didn't get it out of my system as a kid haha.. .my mom keeps asking me when I'm going to grow it back lol
> 
> 
> love both tops! the black and white one is so fantastic, I can envision so many outfits.
> 
> Sass - Have a great trip over and I can't wait to hear about your adventures once you get settled in!!



When I saw all the hair, I was hoping she cut Dora's hair, but no....


----------



## beluga

Just wanted to update you ladies: I got the job! I start Sept 14th. I'm so excited, but moreover, I'm thankful to have such wonderful people here to share the news with. Yalls have been so understanding and kind. Good karma going out to everyone!


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies: I got the job! I start Sept 14th. I'm so excited, but moreover, I'm thankful to have such wonderful people here to share the news with. Yalls have been so understanding and kind. Good karma going out to everyone!




Yay! Major congrats, beluga! [emoji322]


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Chicago is by far one of my favorite cities. I think they still have fireworks off of Navy Pier on fridays. The Magnificent Mile is MAGNIFICENT! I wish I was there to carry all your shopping bags.



Unfortunately we're back in Detroit, so no fireworks tonight, just unpacking again. The seventh time now, not including the very first time trying to get ready. And my bags are exploding. Haven't done any shopping for myself, but guess what I got for my sister today. Does this look familiar to you?


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> You want 2 more? I've got 4 you can choose from! They are so cute and awesome, but I would be lying if I said it was all rainbows and sunshine. There have been times where I called my brother and literally told him, "come get the kids, they belong to you now." But besides those crazy moments, all 4 of them are so sweet and I'm thankful for my insane life.



I'm with you, beluga, I couldn't imagine not having children, but I sometimes imagine them far, far away... I admire you, again, and I'm looking forward to more stories of your wonderful crazy life!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies: I got the job! I start Sept 14th. I'm so excited, but moreover, I'm thankful to have such wonderful people here to share the news with. Yalls have been so understanding and kind. Good karma going out to everyone!



Wow, wow, wow!! Just read this. Congratulations! I knew it, we all did, didn't we? Finally somebody did the right thing and hired you. What are you doing to celebrate? 
And of course now there will be a lot of job wardrobe posting, right?


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Unfortunately we're back in Detroit, so no fireworks tonight, just unpacking again. The seventh time now, not including the very first time trying to get ready. And my bags are exploding. Haven't done any shopping for myself, but guess what I got for my sister today. Does this look familiar to you?



Its so cute! The bright color is actually perfect year round.


----------



## ralz29

beluga said:


> Eyebrows???? Oh wow. We need to hear this story.



I had seen a tutorial on the TV about how to trim and style your eyebrows. I looked in the mirror and thought mine need trimming so I took the big scissors and cut them. I didn't know how so there was a big bald hole in the middle of both of them. Later that day I was in the car with my mom and she turned around to tell me something and was not very impressed with what I had done. I was about 8-10 at the time so I had to go to school like that.
One of my friends told me that when she was little she wanted a 'no bangs' hairstyle so she cut the front part of her hair to the root.

eggtart, at least now you know what you're doing with the shaving and I'm sure you looked great. My grandma always says 'It's hair, it's not a head, it'll grow'.

beluga, major congrats from me, too! You should celebrate and I'm also looking forward to office attire photos

Marylin, you picked a very nice bag for your sister, I love that color!


----------



## Jen123

Hi ladies, I wanted to check back in because it's been a while. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! Life has been crazy lately, hence my lack of posting. I got relocated (for the 5th time) for my job and am finally in the same city as my fiancé again and am starting a totally new role. I am really excited because my new location has a casual dress code so I'll be building a casual work appropriate wardrobe. 

Do you ladies have any suggestions for super comfortable loafer type shoes that I can wear with nice jeans? I was thinking maybe a pair of tods or something. I have been wearing flats to work since I started my job but I want something different.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to check back in because it's been a while. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! Life has been crazy lately, hence my lack of posting. I got relocated (for the 5th time) for my job and am finally in the same city as my fiancé again and am starting a totally new role. I am really excited because my new location has a casual dress code so I'll be building a casual work appropriate wardrobe.
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions for super comfortable loafer type shoes that I can wear with nice jeans? I was thinking maybe a pair of tods or something. I have been wearing flats to work since I started my job but I want something different.




Congrats on your new position, Jen123! It's great that you're in the same city as you fiancé. 

I would highly recommend Tod's, and I got some Vince skate shoes that I really like too. Both are very comfy, and a bit different. [emoji6]


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Congrats on your new position, Jen123! It's great that you're in the same city as you fiancé.
> 
> I would highly recommend Tod's, and I got some Vince skate shoes that I really like too. Both are very comfy, and a bit different. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3105647
> 
> View attachment 3105648




Thank you so much! It feels great to finally be with him after a year apart and to buy all sorts of home goods together [emoji4]

Both of your shoes are to die for! Do you wear them casually or dressing up or both? I like shoes that go high up on the foot like that because then you can wear those little socks, which just makes it more comfortable.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies: I got the job! I start Sept 14th. I'm so excited, but moreover, I'm thankful to have such wonderful people here to share the news with. Yalls have been so understanding and kind. Good karma going out to everyone!


Much congratulations!!!!! *hugs*


Marylin said:


> Unfortunately we're back in Detroit, so no fireworks tonight, just unpacking again. The seventh time now, not including the very first time trying to get ready. And my bags are exploding. Haven't done any shopping for myself, but guess what I got for my sister today. Does this look familiar to you?


oh I love this, great color!! She'll ove it!



ralz29 said:


> I had seen a tutorial on the TV about how to trim and style your eyebrows. I looked in the mirror and thought mine need trimming so I took the big scissors and cut them. I didn't know how so there was a big bald hole in the middle of both of them. Later that day I was in the car with my mom and she turned around to tell me something and was not very impressed with what I had done. I was about 8-10 at the time so I had to go to school like that.
> One of my friends told me that when she was little she wanted a 'no bangs' hairstyle so she cut the front part of her hair to the root.
> 
> eggtart, at least now you know what you're doing with the shaving and I'm sure you looked great. My grandma always says 'It's hair, it's not a head, it'll grow'.
> 
> beluga, major congrats from me, too! You should celebrate and I'm also looking forward to office attire photos
> 
> Marylin, you picked a very nice bag for your sister, I love that color!


lol, and lol about ur friends story too heheheh. Oh ya, I look bad-*** haha - I actually love it a lot and think I look better than ever haha. I think my mom was worried about my impression at work with clients and such but I just flip it over and it's hidden. 



Jen123 said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to check back in because it's been a while. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! Life has been crazy lately, hence my lack of posting. I got relocated (for the 5th time) for my job and am finally in the same city as my fiancé again and am starting a totally new role. I am really excited because my new location has a casual dress code so I'll be building a casual work appropriate wardrobe.
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions for super comfortable loafer type shoes that I can wear with nice jeans? I was thinking maybe a pair of tods or something. I have been wearing flats to work since I started my job but I want something different.


Congrats on being in the same city again, that wonderful!! Love immy's suggestions on flats. How about some boat shoes too? Sperry has all kinds of colors that work well for work too. I have a pair of coach orange and pink ones that are frt for warmer months


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Congrats on being in the same city again, that wonderful!! Love immy's suggestions on flats. How about some boat shoes too? Sperry has all kinds of colors that work well for work too. I have a pair of coach orange and pink ones that are frt for warmer months




Thank you!! And yes to sperry, I have a gold pair that I love to wear in the summer! Now that I live near several Nordstrom racks I'll be on the hunt quite often [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

guys, I need your help. I am adding shoes to my do not buy list. although I've let go of a lot this year already, I've also added 8 pairs back in. I found black mbmj flats (for $55!!!) on Monday, and i JUST found these. I'm keeping them but I am going to use them in place of my leopard flats that I was looking to replace (hence why am in shoe stores so much - but I keep buying other things!). *So please keep my on track - no more shoes this year!*

These are Town Shoes and made in Italy! Found them for $80, regular $160, and they're still selling them online for $111.98


----------



## luminosity

*Mimmy, Vink, Marylin, Sass, beluga, ralz29 and eggtartapproved* thank you so much ladies for your kind words *hug and kisses to all of you* am going to go the offices tomorrow to find a job. thank you so much ladies, i like this thread so much


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies: I got the job! I start Sept 14th. I'm so excited, but moreover, I'm thankful to have such wonderful people here to share the news with. Yalls have been so understanding and kind. Good karma going out to everyone!



Congratulations!!! I'm happy for you!! I hope enjoy your new office and job


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> And number two. Both pics from the anthropologie website.



im sure this will look good on you! pic please if you wearing it 

oh yeah, speaking of new dresses, i like this dress, from zara. im thinking of buying this dress in full price (im always having this in my mind 'we don't know when this dress will be sold out completely, so better buy it now or never, or else you will regret it. and yes, with this way of thinking, i bought zara items full price, but when the zara package was arrived in my house, i kind of regret it because the material, stitching and so on) because i dont have blue and pleated dress (silly reasons, i know, i know)


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> im sure this will look good on you! pic please if you wearing it
> 
> oh yeah, speaking of new dresses, i like this dress, from zara. im thinking of buying this dress in full price (im always having this in my mind 'we don't know when this dress will be sold out completely, so better buy it now or never, or else you will regret it. and yes, with this way of thinking, i bought zara items full price, but when the zara package was arrived in my house, i kind of regret it because the material, stitching and so on) because i dont have blue and pleated dress (silly reasons, i know, i know)



very pretty, i love the look!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I had seen a tutorial on the TV about how to trim and style your eyebrows. I looked in the mirror and thought mine need trimming so I took the big scissors and cut them. I didn't know how so there was a big bald hole in the middle of both of them. Later that day I was in the car with my mom and she turned around to tell me something and was not very impressed with what I had done. I was about 8-10 at the time so I had to go to school like that.
> One of my friends told me that when she was little she wanted a 'no bangs' hairstyle so she cut the front part of her hair to the root.
> 
> eggtart, at least now you know what you're doing with the shaving and I'm sure you looked great. My grandma always says 'It's hair, it's not a head, it'll grow'.
> 
> beluga, major congrats from me, too! You should celebrate and I'm also looking forward to office attire photos
> 
> Marylin, you picked a very nice bag for your sister, I love that color!



This is so funny, ralz! And who knows, you could have ended up creating a whole new brow style!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to check back in because it's been a while. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! Life has been crazy lately, hence my lack of posting. I got relocated (for the 5th time) for my job and am finally in the same city as my fiancé again and am starting a totally new role. I am really excited because my new location has a casual dress code so I'll be building a casual work appropriate wardrobe.
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions for super comfortable loafer type shoes that I can wear with nice jeans? I was thinking maybe a pair of tods or something. I have been wearing flats to work since I started my job but I want something different.



Hey Jen, so glad, you're back!  And that you can now finally "play house" for real! 
I would have suggested Tods as well, especially because they also make fantastic matching bags... maybe also Clarks? I personally love the pretty ballerinas a lot,  but that might be too girly for your job.
Please post your outfits, can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> guys, I need your help. I am adding shoes to my do not buy list. although I've let go of a lot this year already, I've also added 8 pairs back in. I found black mbmj flats (for $55!!!) on Monday, and i JUST found these. I'm keeping them but I am going to use them in place of my leopard flats that I was looking to replace (hence why am in shoe stores so much - but I keep buying other things!). *So please keep my on track - no more shoes this year!*
> 
> These are Town Shoes and made in Italy! Found them for $80, regular $160, and they're still selling them online for $111.98



Great shoes,but that's it. No more footwear for you! Especially no black footwear! Will this be enough scolding?


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> im sure this will look good on you! pic please if you wearing it
> 
> oh yeah, speaking of new dresses, i like this dress, from zara. im thinking of buying this dress in full price (im always having this in my mind 'we don't know when this dress will be sold out completely, so better buy it now or never, or else you will regret it. and yes, with this way of thinking, i bought zara items full price, but when the zara package was arrived in my house, i kind of regret it because the material, stitching and so on) because i dont have blue and pleated dress (silly reasons, i know, i know)



You're always welcome, and I'm sure you'll find something soon.

I like the dress, how much is it? You know, with Zara, it can go both ways. I personally think most of their stuff is made quite well, but some clothes are just not worth it. It's always better to try it on first. Could you send it back, in case you don't like it?


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> You're always welcome, and I'm sure you'll find something soon.
> 
> I like the dress, how much is it? You know, with Zara, it can go both ways. I personally think most of their stuff is made quite well, but some clothes are just not worth it. It's always better to try it on first. Could you send it back, in case you don't like it?



it is EUR 39.95. well, the quality is sometimes hit and miss. i do have a zara dress, turns out i hate it ._. i couldn't send it back because i bought the item online in japan, so the dress is sitting nicely in my shopping box


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies for keeping me company on my trip. We're heading back home tomorrow. My husband has to stay for work, so it's just the boys and me. It's going to be weird being back in Germany. Being in the US always feels like this is our alternative life, we sometimes imagine moving,  but I wouldn't want to leave my job and relatives. And I would be soooo fat! I so hope that I haven't gained all these pounds that I had worked so hard to get rid of with all this eating out we've done!
Haven't bought as much as I thought I would, no shoes at all! So I guess that's a good thing...


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> it is EUR 39.95. well, the quality is sometimes hit and miss. i do have a zara dress, turns out i hate it ._. i couldn't send it back because i bought the item online in japan, so the dress is sitting nicely in my shopping box



It's a pretty good price I'd say, but only you can decide on that one. We haven't seen much of your style yet, so it's hard to give advice. Could you sell it or give it to a friend, in case?


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for keeping me company on my trip. We're heading back home tomorrow. My husband has to stay for work, so it's just the boys and me. It's going to be weird being back in Germany. Being in the US always feels like this is our alternative life, we sometimes imagine moving,  but I wouldn't want to leave my job and relatives. And I would be soooo fat! I so hope that I haven't gained all these pounds that I had worked so hard to get rid of with all this eating out we've done!
> Haven't bought as much as I thought I would, no shoes at all! So I guess that's a good thing...



safe flight Marylin, for you and your boys!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> It's a pretty good price I'd say, but only you can decide on that one. We haven't seen much of your style yet, so it's hard to give advice. Could you sell it or give it to a friend, in case?



guess i'll take this one >.< i don't want to feel regret when i see sold out notification 

yes, i tried to sell it but no one is interested. probably i'll give the dress to a friend as a gift. oh i forget to ask this, is it okay to give a gift of your unused stuffs?


----------



## katdhoneybee

We're halfway done moving (part 2 next week, but we hired movers, phew!) and just got back last week from a really relaxing trip to San Diego. It's good to be back! 

I'm mentioning it here only because I think I know I have a sympathetic audience - I had a white Stella McCartney blazer that someone accidentally spilled red wine all over while we were boating in the San Diego Bay.  I'm still holding out hope that it will come out at the cleaners, so please pray to the fashion gods for me. 



eggtartapproved said:


> guys, I need your help. I am adding shoes to my do not buy list. although I've let go of a lot this year already, I've also added 8 pairs back in. I found black mbmj flats (for $55!!!) on Monday, and i JUST found these. I'm keeping them but I am going to use them in place of my leopard flats that I was looking to replace (hence why am in shoe stores so much - but I keep buying other things!). *So please keep my on track - no more shoes this year!*
> 
> These are Town Shoes and made in Italy! Found them for $80, regular $160, and they're still selling them online for $111.98



I LOVE them! I will try to not be an enabler, but I think you made the right decision with the Town Shoes.



ralz29 said:


> I had seen a tutorial on the TV about how to trim and style your eyebrows. I looked in the mirror and thought mine need trimming so I took the big scissors and cut them. I didn't know how so there was a big bald hole in the middle of both of them. Later that day I was in the car with my mom and she turned around to tell me something and was not very impressed with what I had done. I was about 8-10 at the time so I had to go to school like that.
> *One of my friends told me that when she was little she wanted a 'no bangs' hairstyle so she cut the front part of her hair to the root.*
> 
> eggtart, at least now you know what you're doing with the shaving and I'm sure you looked great. My grandma always says 'It's hair, it's not a head, it'll grow'.



Haha, I did this in elementary school! I cut like the whole front row of my hair; I don't know why it didn't occur to me that it would grow back. I had a little buzz mullet for school pictures that year. It was a good lesson in humility at least.



Mimmy said:


> Congrats on your new position, Jen123! It's great that you're in the same city as you fiancé.
> 
> I would highly recommend Tod's, and I got some Vince skate shoes that I really like too. Both are very comfy, and a bit different. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3105647
> 
> View attachment 3105648



Both are beautiful, but I am putting those Vince skate shoes on my wanted list!



beluga said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies: I got the job! I start Sept 14th. I'm so excited, but moreover, I'm thankful to have such wonderful people here to share the news with. Yalls have been so understanding and kind. Good karma going out to everyone!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123, thanks for the compliment on my flats! I have mainly worn them with casual and dressy casual outfits. I am going to try the Vince shoes with a dress and tights in the Fall, I will post a look when I do this. It's funny you mention little socks because I have a thing about wearing shoes without socks. I found some new footlets, made by Hue that are low cut enough to wear with my ballet flats. The old ones would just bunch up and end up at the front of the shoe! The new ones actually seem to stay put!

eggtart, shoes have been on my "do not buy" list for awhile. With each new pair I have purchased, I have put an exclamation mark after the word "shoes", haha! Maybe this thread can keep us both strong!

I would have thought you were cray though, if you passed on MbMJ's for $55, and I am going to have to Google Town shoes, because I am unfamiliar with this brand, but love those shoes!  Oops, I can't buy anymore shoes though!


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity, the Zara dress is really pretty, and I like the color too! I actually do not own any Zara clothing, but I am thinking about buying a skirt full price online as well. It really is inexpensive, and although it's about an hour away from me, I could return it to a store if I didn't like it. 

katdhoneybee, you are so correct! Just reading the story about the wine spill on your Stella McCartney blazer made me want to punch that woman! I am usually a very peaceful person, I know it was an accident, but that is so not cool! Often the cleaners can work wonders though, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! The Vince skate shoes were a great addition to my closet, I would highly recommend them. [emoji6] Good luck with the second half of your move!

Marylin, safe travels! We'll be waiting for you! [emoji8]


----------



## Mimmy

I am posting things on tpf, instead of doing other things that I really should be doing. 

eggtart has kind of guilted me into posting my new shoes.


These were the reason I put the first exclamation mark behind shoes, on my "do not buy" list. 


These warranted a second exclamation mark! NO more shoes!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Hey Jen, so glad, you're back!  And that you can now finally "play house" for real!
> 
> I would have suggested Tods as well, especially because they also make fantastic matching bags... maybe also Clarks? I personally love the pretty ballerinas a lot,  but that might be too girly for your job.
> 
> Please post your outfits, can't wait to see what you come up with!




I am going to hunt for some shoes today. I am definitely not opposed to ballet flats but sometimes they just don't have as much support as a loafer type shoe. There are only two other females in the entire office area that I sit in so I am observing right now to figure out what I should wear. I will post some picts soon!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for keeping me company on my trip. We're heading back home tomorrow. My husband has to stay for work, so it's just the boys and me. It's going to be weird being back in Germany. Being in the US always feels like this is our alternative life, we sometimes imagine moving,  but I wouldn't want to leave my job and relatives. And I would be soooo fat! I so hope that I haven't gained all these pounds that I had worked so hard to get rid of with all this eating out we've done!
> Haven't bought as much as I thought I would, no shoes at all! So I guess that's a good thing...




Have a safe trip! You'll appreciate being back on a normal schedule, and being able to eat healthier! Going out to eat kills me too but it's hard to resist!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Jen123, thanks for the compliment on my flats! I have mainly worn them with casual and dressy casual outfits. I am going to try the Vince shoes with a dress and tights in the Fall, I will post a look when I do this. It's funny you mention little socks because I have a thing about wearing shoes without socks. I found some new footlets, made by Hue that are low cut enough to wear with my ballet flats. The old ones would just bunch up and end up at the front of the shoe! The new ones actually seem to stay put!
> 
> eggtart, shoes have been on my "do not buy" list for awhile. With each new pair I have purchased, I have put an exclamation mark after the word "shoes", haha! Maybe this thread can keep us both strong!
> 
> I would have thought you were cray though, if you passed on MbMJ's for $55, and I am going to have to Google Town shoes, because I am unfamiliar with this brand, but love those shoes!  Oops, I can't buy anymore shoes though!




I am weird with socks too, I can't wear closed shoes without socks. It's annoying though because even the lowest cut little socks still poke out of my flats. I even wear stockings sometimes just to have a barrier between my foot and the shoe! I usually buy my flats a half size bigger because of my sock preferences lol. 

Did you spray a suede protector on your tods when you bought them?


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I am posting things on tpf, instead of doing other things that I really should be doing.
> 
> eggtart has kind of guilted me into posting my new shoes.
> View attachment 3106307
> 
> These were the reason I put the first exclamation mark behind shoes, on my "do not buy" list.
> View attachment 3106308
> 
> These warranted a second exclamation mark! NO more shoes!!




Both of those are gorgeous! Those booties are the perfect style for pants or dresses!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Great shoes,but that's it. No more footwear for you! Especially no black footwear! Will this be enough scolding?


I think I need more haha, there are some really cool black ankle boots I saw (I don't have any). But I will refrain 



Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for keeping me company on my trip. We're heading back home tomorrow. My husband has to stay for work, so it's just the boys and me. It's going to be weird being back in Germany. Being in the US always feels like this is our alternative life, we sometimes imagine moving,  but I wouldn't want to leave my job and relatives. And I would be soooo fat! I so hope that I haven't gained all these pounds that I had worked so hard to get rid of with all this eating out we've done!
> Haven't bought as much as I thought I would, no shoes at all! So I guess that's a good thing...


have a Grt trip home!! I'm sure all the walking you've done has evened out the eating, don't worry! 



katdhoneybee said:


> We're halfway done moving (part 2 next week, but we hired movers, phew!) and just got back last week from a really relaxing trip to San Diego. It's good to be back!
> 
> I'm mentioning it here only because I think I know I have a sympathetic audience - I had a white Stella McCartney blazer that someone accidentally spilled red wine all over while we were boating in the San Diego Bay.  I'm still holding out hope that it will come out at the cleaners, so please pray to the fashion gods for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE them! I will try to not be an enabler, but I think you made the right decision with the Town Shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I did this in elementary school! I cut like the whole front row of my hair; I don't know why it didn't occur to me that it would grow back. I had a little buzz mullet for school pictures that year. It was a good lesson in humility at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful, but I am putting those Vince skate shoes on my wanted list!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!


oh noooo, that's horrible. Did you do any tricks when it happened to prevent it from sticking? Iveonly read of tricks to remove red wine but never tried. Fingers crossed!! 

Thanks, I was making outfits last night with them and really leave them. going to keep me but still feel a little bad



Mimmy said:


> Jen123, thanks for the compliment on my flats! I have mainly worn them with casual and dressy casual outfits. I am going to try the Vince shoes with a dress and tights in the Fall, I will post a look when I do this. It's funny you mention little socks because I have a thing about wearing shoes without socks. I found some new footlets, made by Hue that are low cut enough to wear with my ballet flats. The old ones would just bunch up and end up at the front of the shoe! The new ones actually seem to stay put!
> 
> eggtart, shoes have been on my "do not buy" list for awhile. With each new pair I have purchased, I have put an exclamation mark after the word "shoes", haha! Maybe this thread can keep us both strong!
> 
> I would have thought you were cray though, if you passed on MbMJ's for $55, and I am going to have to Google Town shoes, because I am unfamiliar with this brand, but love those shoes!  Oops, I can't buy anymore shoes though!


I know, i felt I would be letting you girls down if I passed on those MBMJ falts lol. Those were definitely a no-brainer. Thanks, the loafers are kind of the shoes I've been seeing on pinterest with outfits that I love.


Mimmy said:


> I am posting things on tpf, instead of doing other things that I really should be doing.
> 
> eggtart has kind of guilted me into posting my new shoes.
> View attachment 3106307
> 
> These were the reason I put the first exclamation mark behind shoes, on my "do not buy" list.
> View attachment 3106308
> 
> These warranted a second exclamation mark! NO more shoes!!


love. Stop buying, Mimmy! Lol


----------



## beluga

ralz29 said:


> I had seen a tutorial on the TV about how to trim and style your eyebrows. I looked in the mirror and thought mine need trimming so I took the big scissors and cut them. I didn't know how so there was a big bald hole in the middle of both of them. Later that day I was in the car with my mom and she turned around to tell me something and was not very impressed with what I had done. I was about 8-10 at the time so I had to go to school like that.
> One of my friends told me that when she was little she wanted a 'no bangs' hairstyle so she cut the front part of her hair to the root.
> 
> eggtart, at least now you know what you're doing with the shaving and I'm sure you looked great. My grandma always says 'It's hair, it's not a head, it'll grow'.
> 
> beluga, major congrats from me, too! You should celebrate and I'm also looking forward to office attire photos
> 
> Marylin, you picked a very nice bag for your sister, I love that color!



Hahahahahah....OMG....at least it wasn't picture day.


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to check back in because it's been a while. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! Life has been crazy lately, hence my lack of posting. I got relocated (for the 5th time) for my job and am finally in the same city as my fiancé again and am starting a totally new role. I am really excited because my new location has a casual dress code so I'll be building a casual work appropriate wardrobe.
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions for super comfortable loafer type shoes that I can wear with nice jeans? I was thinking maybe a pair of tods or something. I have been wearing flats to work since I started my job but I want something different.



Relocating 5 times??? Oh man, that would drive me nuts. TODS are great. I also like Coach, they have really good and comfy shoes.


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> *Mimmy, Vink, Marylin, Sass, beluga, ralz29 and eggtartapproved* thank you so much ladies for your kind words *hug and kisses to all of you* am going to go the offices tomorrow to find a job. thank you so much ladies, i like this thread so much



I'm sending you all my good karma.


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> im sure this will look good on you! pic please if you wearing it
> 
> oh yeah, speaking of new dresses, i like this dress, from zara. im thinking of buying this dress in full price (im always having this in my mind 'we don't know when this dress will be sold out completely, so better buy it now or never, or else you will regret it. and yes, with this way of thinking, i bought zara items full price, but when the zara package was arrived in my house, i kind of regret it because the material, stitching and so on) because i dont have blue and pleated dress (silly reasons, i know, i know)



I like this dress because of the color and because its versatile too. This dress is work appropriate and date night appropriate. Since you're in fashion/business, you could put a jacket over this dress, belt it and go on an interview.


----------



## beluga

XOXOs to everyone on here!


----------



## Jen123

beluga said:


> Relocating 5 times??? Oh man, that would drive me nuts. TODS are great. I also like Coach, they have really good and comfy shoes.




Lol yes 5 times since I started with this company in 2011! It's been pretty neat though because I have seen places I would have never seen otherwise and tried jobs I would have never gotten to try. I am happy to be settled for at least a few years in this next role and make some roots in my new city. 

I found some coach loafers today at Nordstrom rack, but they had the logo all over. Loved the style though so if I can find in a plain leather I would buy in a second!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I am weird with socks too, I can't wear closed shoes without socks. It's annoying though because even the lowest cut little socks still poke out of my flats. I even wear stockings sometimes just to have a barrier between my foot and the shoe! I usually buy my flats a half size bigger because of my sock preferences lol.
> 
> Did you spray a suede protector on your tods when you bought them?



I didn't; maybe I should. They are still pristine, so I still could. I don't wear them if rain is predicted, but I guess this is something to think about. It did rain unexpectedly on a day I wore these, and they got a few rain drops on them, but they didn't spot or stain at all. I am always worried about uneven coverage, color change with treatments. Is there one you would recommend?



Jen123 said:


> Both of those are gorgeous! Those booties are the perfect style for pants or dresses!



Thanks, Jen123! I just couldn't pass them by. I think they may be my "go to" booties for the Fall. 



eggtartapproved said:


> I think I need more haha, there are some really cool black ankle boots I saw (I don't have any). But I will refrain
> 
> have a Grt trip home!! I'm sure all the walking you've done has evened out the eating, don't worry!
> 
> oh noooo, that's horrible. Did you do any tricks when it happened to prevent it from sticking? Iveonly read of tricks to remove red wine but never tried. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Thanks, I was making outfits last night with them and really leave them. going to keep me but still feel a little bad
> 
> 
> I know, i felt I would be letting you girls down if I passed on those MBMJ falts lol. Those were definitely a no-brainer. Thanks, the loafers are kind of the shoes I've been seeing on pinterest with outfits that I love.
> love. Stop buying, Mimmy! Lol



Could you record this for me please, eggtart? Whenever I am tempted to buy shoes, I could play your voice saying, "stop buying Mimmy", haha!!


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> oh noooo, that's horrible. Did you do any tricks when it happened to prevent it from sticking? Iveonly read of tricks to remove red wine but never tried. Fingers crossed!!



I didn't do anything. I didn't want to cause a scene or make anyone feel bad, it was an accident. I just took it off and put it below deck and cried on the inside lol.


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> Lol yes 5 times since I started with this company in 2011! It's been pretty neat though because I have seen places I would have never seen otherwise and tried jobs I would have never gotten to try. I am happy to be settled for at least a few years in this next role and make some roots in my new city.
> 
> I found some coach loafers today at Nordstrom rack, but they had the logo all over. Loved the style though so if I can find in a plain leather I would buy in a second!



How about Sperry? They're funky on me because my feet are wide, but they look so cute and most people say they're comfy.


----------



## luminosity

beluga said:


> I like this dress because of the color and because its versatile too. This dress is work appropriate and date night appropriate. Since you're in fashion/business, you could put a jacket over this dress, belt it and go on an interview.



oh yes, definitely i'll buy this dress! i dont want to miss the chance to get this baby


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> luminosity, the Zara dress is really pretty, and I like the color too! I actually do not own any Zara clothing, but I am thinking about buying a skirt full price online as well. It really is inexpensive, and although it's about an hour away from me, I could return it to a store if I didn't like it.
> 
> katdhoneybee, you are so correct! Just reading the story about the wine spill on your Stella McCartney blazer made me want to punch that woman! I am usually a very peaceful person, I know it was an accident, but that is so not cool! Often the cleaners can work wonders though, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! The Vince skate shoes were a great addition to my closet, I would highly recommend them. [emoji6] Good luck with the second half of your move!
> 
> Marylin, safe travels! We'll be waiting for you! [emoji8]



zara is actually not expensive if you live in europe but....... here, the price for that dress is more or less USD 89.99 (i dont live in USA, but that's for the price if i converted it to USD). that's a crazy price for clothes with such fabric and stitching (in general for zara dresses ya, dunno with that blue pleated dress since i havent go to a mall), i could wait for sale but i always this in my mind 'buy it now or you'll regret it when it's completely sold out' so i ended up buying zara in full price 

i agree with you, that dress is pretty. i do have pleated tops with boxy cut, and the sleeves part just like that zara dress and it's pretty!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Could you record this for me please, eggtart? Whenever I am tempted to buy shoes, I could play your voice saying, "stop buying Mimmy", haha!!


haha that reminds me of the scene in confessions of a shopaholic when the debt collector calls her and she's recorded a 'don't pick up' ring tone haha. 



katdhoneybee said:


> I didn't do anything. I didn't want to cause a scene or make anyone feel bad, it was an accident. I just took it off and put it below deck and cried on the inside lol.


Aww you're a good sport *hugs*


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I didn't; maybe I should. They are still pristine, so I still could. I don't wear them if rain is predicted, but I guess this is something to think about. It did rain unexpectedly on a day I wore these, and they got a few rain drops on them, but they didn't spot or stain at all. I am always worried about uneven coverage, color change with treatments. Is there one you would recommend?




Unfortunately I am quite lazy and never protect any leather I own. I really should be better about it but I'm always afraid of damaging the leather. I wonder if those type of products really do help the life of the leather or if it doesn't matter if you use them or not.


----------



## Jen123

beluga said:


> How about Sperry? They're funky on me because my feet are wide, but they look so cute and most people say they're comfy.




I do have a pair of sperrys that I wear if I'm going for a preppy look that day. I love them but I feel I need something more dressy even though they are technically okay for for works' dress code. Most days I wear nice jeans and a Vince silk blouse to try and be dressy casual.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> safe flight Marylin, for you and your boys!



Thank you! Made it. Looong flight. Been up for 28 hrs now... You should see my pile of laundry! And unfortunately I'll need everything soon,because it's just as hot here as it was in the U.S.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> guess i'll take this one >.< i don't want to feel regret when i see sold out notification
> 
> yes, i tried to sell it but no one is interested. probably i'll give the dress to a friend as a gift. oh i forget to ask this, is it okay to give a gift of your unused stuffs?



Sure it is! I do it all the time. But of course I dont pretend I bought it just for them, I always tell them, I wanted it for myself,but just, don't  look good in them. I have my sister and some friends go through my unused or not liked items once a year and let them take, what they want. The rest I donate.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Unfortunately I am quite lazy and never protect any leather I own. *I really should be better about it but I'm always afraid of damaging the leather*. I wonder if those type of products really do help the life of the leather or if it doesn't matter if you use them or not.


+1 


Marylin said:


> Thank you! Made it. Looong flight. Been up for 28 hrs now... You should see my pile of laundry! And unfortunately I'll need everything soon,because it's just as hot here as it was in the U.S.


Welcome back!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Unfortunately I am quite lazy and never protect any leather I own. I really should be better about it but I'm always afraid of damaging the leather. I wonder if those type of products really do help the life of the leather or if it doesn't matter if you use them or not.



I usually moisturize smooth leather bags and shoes, and I think it does help to keep them conditioned. I have not treated suede or nubuck though; I would not know what product to use. 



Marylin said:


> Thank you! Made it. Looong flight. Been up for 28 hrs now... You should see my pile of laundry! And unfortunately I'll need everything soon,because it's just as hot here as it was in the U.S.



Welcome back, Marylin! We'll chat with you after you get some rest!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies for keeping me company on my trip. We're heading back home tomorrow. My husband has to stay for work, so it's just the boys and me. It's going to be weird being back in Germany. Being in the US always feels like this is our alternative life, we sometimes imagine moving,  but I wouldn't want to leave my job and relatives. And I would be soooo fat! I so hope that I haven't gained all these pounds that I had worked so hard to get rid of with all this eating out we've done!
> Haven't bought as much as I thought I would, no shoes at all! So I guess that's a good thing...



Awwww so soon! You haven't even ventured to the California side yet.


----------



## beluga

luminosity said:


> guess i'll take this one >.< i don't want to feel regret when i see sold out notification
> 
> yes, i tried to sell it but no one is interested. probably i'll give the dress to a friend as a gift. oh i forget to ask this, is it okay to give a gift of your unused stuffs?



Yes as long as its new and "special" as in you know the person would appreciate it and you put thought into it. If I had a dress that I wore once and my friend really liked it then I would just give it to her, but I wouldn't wrap it up and try to pass it as a birthday present.


----------



## beluga

Mimmy said:


> I am posting things on tpf, instead of doing other things that I really should be doing.
> 
> eggtart has kind of guilted me into posting my new shoes.
> View attachment 3106307
> 
> These were the reason I put the first exclamation mark behind shoes, on my "do not buy" list.
> View attachment 3106308
> 
> These warranted a second exclamation mark! NO more shoes!!



You had me at Valentino...


----------



## beluga

katdhoneybee said:


> I didn't do anything. I didn't want to cause a scene or make anyone feel bad, it was an accident. I just took it off and put it below deck and cried on the inside lol.



Just take it to the cleaners or try SHOUT or OXYclean. Fingers crossed for your jacket.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Wow, wow, wow!! Just read this. Congratulations! I knew it, we all did, didn't we? Finally somebody did the right thing and hired you. What are you doing to celebrate?
> And of course now there will be a lot of job wardrobe posting, right?



For a girl whose closet resembles a rainbow on acid, my job is uptight! As in, everyone in black corporate-wear. My direct boss is an old federal prosecuter. You get the idea, its "Christian Black's office" minus the whips and chains. On the bright colorful side, I get to use my nicer handbags! Since I'm new, I'm going to play it safe and stick to dark colors for now.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> For a girl whose closet resembles a *rainbow on acid*, my job is uptight! As in, everyone in black corporate-wear. My direct boss is an old federal prosecuter. You get the idea, its *"Christian Black's office" *minus the whips and chains. On the bright colorful side, I get to use my nicer handbags! Since I'm new, I'm going to play it safe and stick to dark colors for now.



hahaha


----------



## eggtartapproved

View attachment 3107835

	

		
			
		

		
	
OK, honest opinions please and a little help. I wore this today to debut my loafers but something feels off. I don't know if it's all just a bit too much or the ivory belt is throwing it all off, but it doens't feel like a perfect outfit...maybe a shorter cardigan, sans belt, stud earrings? Everything seems pretty simple but at the same time, it feels like there's a lot going on.. thoughts? ideas? thanks!


----------



## katdhoneybee

beluga said:


> Just take it to the cleaners or try SHOUT or OXYclean. Fingers crossed for your jacket.


Good news, the cleaners saved Stella!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Good news, the cleaners saved Stella!


YAAY that's awesome, i'm so happy for you!!


----------



## BraatjeB

eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3107835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, honest opinions please and a little help. I wore this today to debut my loafers but something feels off. I don't know if it's all just a bit too much or the ivory belt is throwing it all off, but it doens't feel like a perfect outfit...maybe a shorter cardigan, sans belt, stud earrings? Everything seems pretty simple but at the same time, it feels like there's a lot going on.. thoughts? ideas? thanks!


Hi Eggtart, all pieces are wonderful (love the shoes!) but I think you're right about the cardigan. Maybe a shorter version complements this outfit better. That's also because all pieces are quite summery (short sleeved dress in summery colour, ivory belt) and the long cardigan kind of throws it off balance, although it's a wonderful cardigan on its own.


----------



## eggtartapproved

BraatjeB said:


> Hi Eggtart, all pieces are wonderful (love the shoes!) but I think you're right about the cardigan. Maybe a shorter version complements this outfit better. That's also because all pieces are quite summery (short sleeved dress in summery colour, ivory belt) and the long cardigan kind of throws it off balance, although it's a wonderful cardigan on its own.



Thanks for your feedback! I think you're right. I was hoping the black would work with the shoes to match the color (it's the only black cardigan I own), but I think it's too long for it. I definitely have to learn how to wear these since they're trendier than what I'm used to - I had originally bought them to be worn with pants anyway, so I think I'll be trying that the rest of the week. Also, maybe the black shoes are just too heavy looking for the weather, especially since it's so pointy? I can't wait for fall to wear them with black corduroys hehe.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> We're halfway done moving (part 2 next week, but we hired movers, phew!) and just got back last week from a really relaxing trip to San Diego. It's good to be back!
> 
> I'm mentioning it here only because I think I know I have a sympathetic audience - I had a white Stella McCartney blazer that someone accidentally spilled red wine all over while we were boating in the San Diego Bay.  I'm still holding out hope that it will come out at the cleaners, so please pray to the fashion gods for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE them! I will try to not be an enabler, but I think you made the right decision with the Town Shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I did this in elementary school! I cut like the whole front row of my hair; I don't know why it didn't occur to me that it would grow back. I had a little buzz mullet for school pictures that year. It was a good lesson in humility at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful, but I am putting those Vince skate shoes on my wanted list!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!



Smart to hire movers, you still will have enough to do! 
Oh, I so hope you get the stain out of the blazer. Im sure a good dry cleaner is used to this kind of problem. I always attack red wine with salt right away, but since it's dried I wouldn't recommend trying anything yourself. Let us know how it came out, would you? And good luck!!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am posting things on tpf, instead of doing other things that I really should be doing.
> 
> eggtart has kind of guilted me into posting my new shoes.
> View attachment 3106307
> 
> These were the reason I put the first exclamation mark behind shoes, on my "do not buy" list.
> View attachment 3106308
> 
> These warranted a second exclamation mark! NO more shoes!!



NO MORE SHOES for you, girl! 
But I looove the first pair... I have a few that a quite similar and I totally understand why you fell for these. But that's it for you... You must be strong!


----------



## Mimmy

beluga said:


> You had me at Valentino...



Thanks, beluga... I just couldn't resist them. 



eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3107835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, honest opinions please and a little help. I wore this today to debut my loafers but something feels off. I don't know if it's all just a bit too much or the ivory belt is throwing it all off, but it doens't feel like a perfect outfit...maybe a shorter cardigan, sans belt, stud earrings? Everything seems pretty simple but at the same time, it feels like there's a lot going on.. thoughts? ideas? thanks!



I like this outfit, eggtart. I really like the long cardigan with your dress, although it is long, even in your pictures I can see the sheer stripes and movement. You know I love belts; and although I don't necessarily like too matchy either, this one may be too light colored for the rest of the outfit. I love the shoes! They give the look a little edginess. 



katdhoneybee said:


> Good news, the cleaners saved Stella!



Yay, that is great news![emoji322]


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Have a safe trip! You'll appreciate being back on a normal schedule, and being able to eat healthier! Going out to eat kills me too but it's hard to resist!



Thanks, Jen. I'm glad to be home, even though jet lag is killing me. It's always worse flying west. You're right, it's tough to resist, but it's also sometimes difficult to find a healthy option on the menu. It was fine in New York,  but eating out with my husband's relatives in Detroit was very challenging. I love American grocery stores, but there's so much processed food! And fruit and vegetables seem extraordinarily expensive. I bought a bunch of grapes for 6$!


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Good news, the cleaners saved Stella!



Should have read to the end of the thread, sorry. 
I'm so glad it worked! See, the fashion gods always are with the well dressed and decent.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Awwww so soon! You haven't even ventured to the California side yet.



Next time. We've done so much traveling already, five cities, five flights, one train ride and two long rides in the car. Six hotels.  The boys are completely wiped out.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> For a girl whose closet resembles a rainbow on acid, my job is uptight! As in, everyone in black corporate-wear. My direct boss is an old federal prosecuter. You get the idea, its "Christian Black's office" minus the whips and chains. On the bright colorful side, I get to use my nicer handbags! Since I'm new, I'm going to play it safe and stick to dark colors for now.



Well I thought you looked spectacular in our interview outfit and at least now you have an excuse to shop! Corporate America is so weird... I've worked at the state congress many years ago and even then wore pretty much what I wanted. 
Can't wait to see your conservative office attire!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3107835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, honest opinions please and a little help. I wore this today to debut my loafers but something feels off. I don't know if it's all just a bit too much or the ivory belt is throwing it all off, but it doens't feel like a perfect outfit...maybe a shorter cardigan, sans belt, stud earrings? Everything seems pretty simple but at the same time, it feels like there's a lot going on.. thoughts? ideas? thanks!



I love the dress, it is so pretty and shows off your pretty figure so well. Maybe that's why I'm not such a fan of the cardigan. It's great, but it swallows you and the black feels so harsh against the fun red. I'd either go with a shorter black cardi or a more fitted one, or with a different colored dress. If this came in ivory, maybe? 
I'm just saying this though,because you asked for a opinion. I do think, you look great and my first impression was exactly this.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, I have learned a lot about packing on this trip: 
First: the packing cubes. It was so easy having different colored bags for each of the boys and myself. I had them sorted by underwear and socks, shirts and tops,and pants and dresses, and shoes. So each of us had 4 cubes and all I had to do was to take them out of the suitcase and right into the drawers in the hotel. Easy enough and so convenient, since I had to pack eight times during the trip! So maybe it's not such a bad thing being a notorious control freak.
Second: again, I took too much. While I was out of chic tops and dresses the last time I was in New York too soon, I shouldn't have brought anything fancy this time. It was just a vacation, I didn't use my clutch, no fancy earrings, no silky tops. Surprisingly, I wore the long striped dress that I wasn't sure I should take, quite a lot. Thanks again for making me take it! 
Third: I did a bit of laundry in the hotel sink every so often. It didn't  take long to hand wash a shirt or cardigan if I knew I'd want to wear it again, before I had the chance to to laundry mid trip. Stains come out better if you wash them right away and I could wear my favorite clothes quite often. There was now way to wear anything more than once without washing it in between, it was way too hot...
Forth: ALWAYS pack bags exactly the same way. Sounds weird, but if you change hotels all the time and just quickly want to get something out of a bag once you get there, it is not so much fun opening seven bags to find the sunscreen.
I just wonder how much I would have had to carry, had we gone in December. Can you imagine pullovers and coats for four for three weeks? Or five weeks in my husband's case, who's still overseas and just sent me home with the boys and his laundry.


----------



## Jen123

beluga said:


> For a girl whose closet resembles a rainbow on acid, my job is uptight! As in, everyone in black corporate-wear. My direct boss is an old federal prosecuter. You get the idea, its "Christian Black's office" minus the whips and chains. On the bright colorful side, I get to use my nicer handbags! Since I'm new, I'm going to play it safe and stick to dark colors for now.




Haha that is too funny! I'm sure once you feel comfortable you'll be able to incorporate some color!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3107835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, honest opinions please and a little help. I wore this today to debut my loafers but something feels off. I don't know if it's all just a bit too much or the ivory belt is throwing it all off, but it doens't feel like a perfect outfit...maybe a shorter cardigan, sans belt, stud earrings? Everything seems pretty simple but at the same time, it feels like there's a lot going on.. thoughts? ideas? thanks!




That is so cute! I'm having major loafer envy over here. I think in order for the dress to match the shoes you could wear like a little jacket or blazer and that would help coordinate the pieces better?


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Well I thought you looked spectacular in our interview outfit and at least now you have an excuse to shop! Corporate America is so weird... I've worked at the state congress many years ago and even then wore pretty much what I wanted.
> Can't wait to see your conservative office attire!



Oooo you worked for congress? So official! What did you do? Even though I'm new at the office, I'm in a professional position so I really have to prove that I can be promoted to a managerial position in a few years. It is true that you have to dress for the job that you want. Bad side: no sandals or open-toed shoes; good side: I don't have to spend money on pedicures. I've bought a few dresses, all black of course. I'm leaning towards sheath dresses since they're more formal officewear, but I have such a soft spot for fit and flare dresses. Also sleeveless dresses, what do you guys think? Office yay or nay?


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> haha that reminds me of the scene in confessions of a shopaholic when the debt collector calls her and she's recorded a 'don't pick up' ring tone haha.
> 
> 
> Aww you're a good sport *hugs*



That movie is one of my favorite movies. I love her closet...all those colors.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3107835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, honest opinions please and a little help. I wore this today to debut my loafers but something feels off. I don't know if it's all just a bit too much or the ivory belt is throwing it all off, but it doens't feel like a perfect outfit...maybe a shorter cardigan, sans belt, stud earrings? Everything seems pretty simple but at the same time, it feels like there's a lot going on.. thoughts? ideas? thanks!



Cardigan is too long for you. Its wearing you. The dress is FIERCE girl. Its soooooo beautiful on you. Stop by my office and bring some color!


----------



## beluga

katdhoneybee said:


> Good news, the cleaners saved Stella!



Yay! Stella has been revived!


----------



## ralz29

eggtart, your dress is beautiful and it looks great on you. I agree with beluga about the cardigan, it seems to big for that outfit. Maybe if it was with jeans instead of the dress or heels instead of the loafers. I'd wear a cropped cardigan with that dress so that there's still something to throw on but it doesn't hide your figure. Another option is to put a belt over the cardigan if you insist on a longer one.

beluga, I'm all for incorporating fun clothing into the office. If it's a tailored sleeveless dress, you can fut a  shirt underneath. Otherwise you could wear a blazer over the dress. I loved the wardrobe from Confessions of a Shopacholic, too. It was too colorful for the real world, I guess, but it's an inspiration. There's also a movie with Hillary Duff, Beauty and the Briefcase, where she wears bright clothes in a professional way.

Marylin, you're a hero with all that packing and unpacking! I came back home in June and I still haven't unpacked most of my shoes. I'm not even planning to, so no need to pack again in September. I hope you enjoyed your trip! Take a good rest and get over the jet lag quickly!

katdhoneybee, well done to the cleaners! That must be a big relief


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Oooo you worked for congress? So official! What did you do? Even though I'm new at the office, I'm in a professional position so I really have to prove that I can be promoted to a managerial position in a few years. It is true that you have to dress for the job that you want. Bad side: no sandals or open-toed shoes; good side: I don't have to spend money on pedicures. I've bought a few dresses, all black of course. I'm leaning towards sheath dresses since they're more formal officewear, but I have such a soft spot for fit and flare dresses. Also sleeveless dresses, what do you guys think? Office yay or nay?



No, no, nothing official! I was part of the press staff, so really not in the spotlight at all and only 20 something, so I could get away with a lot... But I loved it and learned so much. Many of the politicians that had begun their career then while I was watching, now hold major positions in German politics, so I got a pretty good idea about what it takes and the sacrifices you need to make. Hence maybe my sometimes cynical views...
You know, beluga, the strict dress code in your company also might majorly reduce your getting dressed time in the morning. If you only have so many options, you don't have to make too many decisions, do you? 
I'd play it safe for the first few months and then turn it up a bit. After all, your look is part of your personality that you shouldn't deny.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> eggtart, your dress is beautiful and it looks great on you. I agree with beluga about the cardigan, it seems to big for that outfit. Maybe if it was with jeans instead of the dress or heels instead of the loafers. I'd wear a cropped cardigan with that dress so that there's still something to throw on but it doesn't hide your figure. Another option is to put a belt over the cardigan if you insist on a longer one.
> 
> beluga, I'm all for incorporating fun clothing into the office. If it's a tailored sleeveless dress, you can fut a  shirt underneath. Otherwise you could wear a blazer over the dress. I loved the wardrobe from Confessions of a Shopacholic, too. It was too colorful for the real world, I guess, but it's an inspiration. There's also a movie with Hillary Duff, Beauty and the Briefcase, where she wears bright clothes in a professional way.
> 
> Marylin, you're a hero with all that packing and unpacking! I came back home in June and I still haven't unpacked most of my shoes. I'm not even planning to, so no need to pack again in September. I hope you enjoyed your trip! Take a good rest and get over the jet lag quickly!
> 
> katdhoneybee, well done to the cleaners! That must be a big relief



Thank you ralz, I'm completely useless today. How do you not unpack? Don't you need your shoes? I took five pairs and used them all about equally. Except for the sneakers and flip flops they all are major staples in my summer wardrobe.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I like this outfit, eggtart. I really like the long cardigan with your dress, although it is long, even in your pictures I can see the sheer stripes and movement. You know I love belts; and although I don't necessarily like too matchy either, this one may be too light colored for the rest of the outfit. I love the shoes! They give the look a little edginess.





Marylin said:


> I love the dress, it is so pretty and shows off your pretty figure so well. Maybe that's why I'm not such a fan of the cardigan. It's great, but it swallows you and the black feels so harsh against the fun red. I'd either go with a shorter black cardi or a more fitted one, or with a different colored dress. If this came in ivory, maybe?
> I'm just saying this though,because you asked for a opinion. I do think, you look great and my first impression was exactly this.





Jen123 said:


> That is so cute! I'm having major loafer envy over here. I think in order for the dress to match the shoes you could wear like a little jacket or blazer and that would help coordinate the pieces better?





beluga said:


> Cardigan is too long for you. Its wearing you. The dress is FIERCE girl. Its soooooo beautiful on you. Stop by my office and bring some color!





ralz29 said:


> eggtart, your dress is beautiful and it looks great on you. I agree with beluga about the cardigan, it seems to big for that outfit. Maybe if it was with jeans instead of the dress or heels instead of the loafers. I'd wear a cropped cardigan with that dress so that there's still something to throw on but it doesn't hide your figure. Another option is to put a belt over the cardigan if you insist on a longer one.



Hey guys! Thanks for all your feedback, I really appreciate it! I think thrown together, all your comments are what I've been thinking was off about the outfit. The belt could definitely be a different color and I originally had it around the cardigan but because of the color, it didn't look that great so I just kept it inside haha. In future, I will defintiely swap the long cardigan for something shorter or more structured (like even a long black vest - PS, I want one of those). Over all though, I agree the dress color may be too bright for the shoes. Also, the shoes may just be better off for cooler weather .... I can't wait for fall!! Today I paired the shoes with pink khakis and a black top - I'll post pics later and you guys can tell me if it seems better haha. This week will definitely be a lot of trial and error - wish I could just bust out my winter coat and cords NOW


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I have learned a lot about packing on this trip:
> First: the packing cubes. It was so easy having different colored bags for each of the boys and myself. I had them sorted by underwear and socks, shirts and tops,and pants and dresses, and shoes. So each of us had 4 cubes and all I had to do was to take them out of the suitcase and right into the drawers in the hotel. Easy enough and so convenient, since I had to pack eight times during the trip! So maybe it's not such a bad thing being a notorious control freak.
> Second: again, I took too much. While I was out of chic tops and dresses the last time I was in New York too soon, I shouldn't have brought anything fancy this time. It was just a vacation, I didn't use my clutch, no fancy earrings, no silky tops. Surprisingly, I wore the long striped dress that I wasn't sure I should take, quite a lot. Thanks again for making me take it!
> Third: I did a bit of laundry in the hotel sink every so often. It didn't  take long to hand wash a shirt or cardigan if I knew I'd want to wear it again, before I had the chance to to laundry mid trip. Stains come out better if you wash them right away and I could wear my favorite clothes quite often. There was now way to wear anything more than once without washing it in between, it was way too hot...
> Forth: ALWAYS pack bags exactly the same way. Sounds weird, but if you change hotels all the time and just quickly want to get something out of a bag once you get there, it is not so much fun opening seven bags to find the sunscreen.
> I just wonder how much I would have had to carry, had we gone in December. Can you imagine pullovers and coats for four for three weeks? Or five weeks in my husband's case, who's still overseas and just sent me home with the boys and his laundry.


I will definitely look at packing cubes the next time I travel - looks so convenient and I always live out of my suitcase because I get paranoid about moving my things into the hotel drawers in case I forget to take anything (I'm super ocd sometimes) so this seems like a great way to do it, especially for longer stays


beluga said:


> That movie is one of my favorite movies. I love her closet...all those colors.


it's one of my favourite movies too! Every one needs a multi-colored tutu!!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I have learned a lot about packing on this trip:
> First: the packing cubes. It was so easy having different colored bags for each of the boys and myself. I had them sorted by underwear and socks, shirts and tops,and pants and dresses, and shoes. So each of us had 4 cubes and all I had to do was to take them out of the suitcase and right into the drawers in the hotel. Easy enough and so convenient, since I had to pack eight times during the trip! So maybe it's not such a bad thing being a notorious control freak.
> Second: again, I took too much. While I was out of chic tops and dresses the last time I was in New York too soon, I shouldn't have brought anything fancy this time. It was just a vacation, I didn't use my clutch, no fancy earrings, no silky tops. Surprisingly, I wore the long striped dress that I wasn't sure I should take, quite a lot. Thanks again for making me take it!
> Third: I did a bit of laundry in the hotel sink every so often. It didn't  take long to hand wash a shirt or cardigan if I knew I'd want to wear it again, before I had the chance to to laundry mid trip. Stains come out better if you wash them right away and I could wear my favorite clothes quite often. There was now way to wear anything more than once without washing it in between, it was way too hot...
> Forth: ALWAYS pack bags exactly the same way. Sounds weird, but if you change hotels all the time and just quickly want to get something out of a bag once you get there, it is not so much fun opening seven bags to find the sunscreen.
> I just wonder how much I would have had to carry, had we gone in December. Can you imagine pullovers and coats for four for three weeks? Or five weeks in my husband's case, who's still overseas and just sent me home with the boys and his laundry.



Good advice! The cubes sound critical for multi-city trips. Hope you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thanks for all the love!  I'm so happy the blazer came out all right. It's just a piece of clothing, but I know you girls understand - you put so much thought into buying just the right piece...oof.

My mother in law was so sweet, she took it to a cleaner for me since we were leaving town the day after the boat trip (we were staying with her). She'll be back in town for the fall/winter next week and bring it with her. I'll be reunited with Stella then!


----------



## eggtartapproved

OK ladies - this is day 2 with my new loafers - thoughts? I think this looks better than yesterday's outfit. It's simpler but seems better put together? There seems to be less fuss and even though I'm using light colors (there's that belt again!), the top and shoes anchor it... this is what I _think_ lol.. and I really do think the loafers look best with pants.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> I will definitely look at packing cubes the next time I travel - looks so convenient and I always live out of my suitcase because I get paranoid about moving my things into the hotel drawers in case I forget to take anything (I'm super ocd sometimes) so this seems like a great way to do it, especially for longer stays
> 
> 
> 
> it's one of my favourite movies too! Every one needs a multi-colored tutu!!



I agree with the packing cube recommendation. So nice to be organized. 

I always pack about a week's worth of clothes and do laundry at the hotel.  more room for things to bring home! 



eggtartapproved said:


> OK ladies - this is day 2 with my new loafers - thoughts? I think this looks better than yesterday's outfit. It's simpler but seems better put together? There seems to be less fuss and even though I'm using light colors (there's that belt again!), the top and shoes anchor it... this is what I _think_ lol.. and I really do think the loafers look best with pants.




I like this!

I also love your loafers and wish I could find a pair of loafers and oxfords for fall. So hard to find the right one.


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Thank you ralz, I'm completely useless today. How do you not unpack? Don't you need your shoes? I took five pairs and used them all about equally. Except for the sneakers and flip flops they all are major staples in my summer wardrobe.



I do usually but I pretty much wore only one pair the whole summer. I walk a lot so I didn't wear my heels, and my other pairs of flats are either too uncomfortable for long walks or didn't go with my outfits or I was afraid to wear because the streets here are terrible. Once I'm back, though, I'll give my 'go to' pair a rest as I don't want it to get worn out.

eggtart, those pants are really cute, I love the color!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> OK ladies - this is day 2 with my new loafers - thoughts? I think this looks better than yesterday's outfit. It's simpler but seems better put together? There seems to be less fuss and even though I'm using light colors (there's that belt again!), the top and shoes anchor it... this is what I _think_ lol.. and I really do think the loafers look best with pants.



YES! The whole look is great. The pants are great. I'm a big fan of the pink and black combination anyway and the white sets a more summery tone. Somehow the tiny belt and the gold bangle on the loafers pull it together. I could also see a white bag with this, your wonderful black hair is an extra asset.
You look very pretty and stylish!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I do usually but I pretty much wore only one pair the whole summer. I walk a lot so I didn't wear my heels, and my other pairs of flats are either too uncomfortable for long walks or didn't go with my outfits or I was afraid to wear because the streets here are terrible. Once I'm back, though, I'll give my 'go to' pair a rest as I don't want it to get worn out.
> 
> eggtart, those pants are really cute, I love the color!



Understood. I also love my pretty ballerinas, but they are not made for long walks.


----------



## beluga

ralz29 said:


> eggtart, your dress is beautiful and it looks great on you. I agree with beluga about the cardigan, it seems to big for that outfit. Maybe if it was with jeans instead of the dress or heels instead of the loafers. I'd wear a cropped cardigan with that dress so that there's still something to throw on but it doesn't hide your figure. Another option is to put a belt over the cardigan if you insist on a longer one.
> 
> beluga, I'm all for incorporating fun clothing into the office. If it's a tailored sleeveless dress, you can fut a  shirt underneath. Otherwise you could wear a blazer over the dress. I loved the wardrobe from Confessions of a Shopacholic, too. It was too colorful for the real world, I guess, but it's an inspiration. There's also a movie with Hillary Duff, Beauty and the Briefcase, where she wears bright clothes in a professional way.
> 
> Marylin, you're a hero with all that packing and unpacking! I came back home in June and I still haven't unpacked most of my shoes. I'm not even planning to, so no need to pack again in September. I hope you enjoyed your trip! Take a good rest and get over the jet lag quickly!
> 
> katdhoneybee, well done to the cleaners! That must be a big relief



Beauty and the briefcase? I have to check that movie out. Maybe we can wear the Confessions clothes to a color-blind symposium?


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> No, no, nothing official! I was part of the press staff, so really not in the spotlight at all and only 20 something, so I could get away with a lot... But I loved it and learned so much. Many of the politicians that had begun their career then while I was watching, now hold major positions in German politics, so I got a pretty good idea about what it takes and the sacrifices you need to make. Hence maybe my sometimes cynical views...
> You know, beluga, the strict dress code in your company also might majorly reduce your getting dressed time in the morning. If you only have so many options, you don't have to make too many decisions, do you?
> I'd play it safe for the first few months and then turn it up a bit. After all, your look is part of your personality that you shouldn't deny.



This is what I'm thinking too. I'm going to stick with black dresses for now and black or nude pumps. I'll rotate through my handbags. No more changing into 3-4 dresses before work.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for all your feedback, I really appreciate it! I think thrown together, all your comments are what I've been thinking was off about the outfit. The belt could definitely be a different color and I originally had it around the cardigan but because of the color, it didn't look that great so I just kept it inside haha. In future, I will defintiely swap the long cardigan for something shorter or more structured (like even a long black vest - PS, I want one of those). Over all though, I agree the dress color may be too bright for the shoes. Also, the shoes may just be better off for cooler weather .... I can't wait for fall!! Today I paired the shoes with pink khakis and a black top - I'll post pics later and you guys can tell me if it seems better haha. This week will definitely be a lot of trial and error - wish I could just bust out my winter coat and cords NOW



Autumn is my favorite time of year. The beautiful colors of the leaves, bright pumpkins, gearing up for the holidays. I particularly love the equestrian look. Skinny jeans, riding boots, sweater vests, tweed jacket with elbow patches, and all that argyle! Sigh...I wish Texas had a real autumn.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> OK ladies - this is day 2 with my new loafers - thoughts? I think this looks better than yesterday's outfit. It's simpler but seems better put together? There seems to be less fuss and even though I'm using light colors (there's that belt again!), the top and shoes anchor it... this is what I _think_ lol.. and I really do think the loafers look best with pants.



Yes! Loafers best with pants. Where did you get that shirt? Its so cute.


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Understood. I also love my pretty ballerinas, but they are not made for long walks.



Shoes are for fashion, not function, right? 



beluga said:


> Beauty and the briefcase? I have to check that movie out. Maybe we can wear the Confessions clothes to a color-blind symposium?



It's an average chick flick where life hands the protagonist a silver platter of champagne and caviar and then there's a major drama such as a hot successful guy falling in love with her but the wardrobe is nice. I love watching movies like that just to look at the clothes and get inspiration. Also, that's a great idea about the symposium, it should really be a thing!



beluga said:


> Autumn is my favorite time of year. The beautiful colors of the leaves, bright pumpkins, gearing up for the holidays. I particularly love the equestrian look. Skinny jeans, riding boots, sweater vests, tweed jacket with elbow patches, and all that argyle! Sigh...I wish Texas had a real autumn.



Ahh, you got me excited! It's never been my style but I love that look as well. Do you know MaxStudio? They have beautiful pieces in that style and sales all year round. They also send vouchers on your birthday.


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> I agree with the packing cube recommendation. So nice to be organized.
> 
> I always pack about a week's worth of clothes and do laundry at the hotel.  more room for things to bring home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this!
> 
> I also love your loafers and wish I could find a pair of loafers and oxfords for fall. So hard to find the right one.


Tnx! I accidentally stumbled on this pair. They're still available online at townshoes


ralz29 said:


> I do usually but I pretty much wore only one pair the whole summer. I walk a lot so I didn't wear my heels, and my other pairs of flats are either too uncomfortable for long walks or didn't go with my outfits or I was afraid to wear because the streets here are terrible. Once I'm back, though, I'll give my 'go to' pair a rest as I don't want it to get worn out.
> 
> eggtart, those pants are really cute, I love the color!


Tnx! They're from th GAP - it's their broken in khakis from last year. I fell in love with them last year and bought 3 pairs. They're super comfy and have tons of colors


Marylin said:


> YES! The whole look is great. The pants are great. I'm a big fan of the pink and black combination anyway and the white sets a more summery tone. Somehow the tiny belt and the gold bangle on the loafers pull it together. I could also see a white bag with this, your wonderful black hair is an extra asset.
> You look very pretty and stylish!


Tnx! Yay! Found a good combo



beluga said:


> Beauty and the briefcase? I have to check that movie out. Maybe we can wear the Confessions clothes to a color-blind symposium?


+1


beluga said:


> Yes! Loafers best with pants. Where did you get that shirt? Its so cute.


Banana Republic. It's actually one of the oldest pieces in my closet, maybe 9 yrs old now. How's that for shopping in m closet haha.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> YES! The whole look is great. The pants are great. I'm a big fan of the pink and black combination anyway and the white sets a more summery tone. Somehow the tiny belt and the gold bangle on the loafers pull it together. I could also see a white bag with this, your wonderful black hair is an extra asset.
> You look very pretty and stylish!


This!


----------



## beluga

ralz29 said:


> Ahh, you got me excited! It's never been my style but I love that look as well. Do you know MaxStudio? They have beautiful pieces in that style and sales all year round. They also send vouchers on your birthday.



I have heard of MaxStudio, but have never checked them out. This could be dangerous for my wallet...


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> Banana Republic. It's actually one of the oldest pieces in my closet, maybe 9 yrs old now. How's that for shopping in m closet haha.



9 years?! It still looks so good on you. I like pink and black combo too. I like pink and brown combo better, but I try not to wear it because the colors remind me of Neopolitan ice cream and it just makes me hungry all the time.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> I have heard of MaxStudio, but have never checked them out. This could be dangerous for my wallet...



Don't go there  they have beautiful pieces, very hard to resist...


----------



## Marylin

Ok, Ladies, back to work tomorrow. After 4 weeks off I'm starting with an early shift, have to get up at 3 o'clock and am not done with jet lag. That's going to be fun...
What am I going to wear? I'm so out off the work dress routine and it is going to be a hot day again. Maybe this?
It's my new tunic and of course the necklace my husband got me at Tiffany's. Shoes too flat?


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> 9 years?! It still looks so good on you. I like pink and black combo too. I like pink and brown combo better, but I try not to wear it because the colors re*mind me of Neopolitan ice cream and it just makes me hungry all the tim*e.


LOLROFL

Ya, I'm surprised the top has held up so well! No fading or pilling and I wore it tons in the first few years. 


Marylin said:


> Ok, Ladies, back to work tomorrow. After 4 weeks off I'm starting with an early shift, have to get up at 3 o'clock and am not done with jet lag. That's going to be fun...
> What am I going to wear? I'm so out off the work dress routine and it is going to be a hot day again. Maybe this?
> It's my new tunic and of course the necklace my husband got me at Tiffany's. Shoes too flat?


Ouch 3 o'clock?!? you're a trooper! You'll look great! I really like this outfit, especially the top.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Ok, Ladies, back to work tomorrow. After 4 weeks off I'm starting with an early shift, have to get up at 3 o'clock and am not done with jet lag. That's going to be fun...
> What am I going to wear? I'm so out off the work dress routine and it is going to be a hot day again. Maybe this?
> It's my new tunic and of course the necklace my husband got me at Tiffany's. Shoes too flat?



3??? Whoa. You wake up earlier than I do. I used to get up at 5 and put on my face. Where is the bracelet from? I really like the tunic, very unique.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks eggtart and beluga. The top was a big hit today, I wore different shoes though. Somehow I need heels for work, especially when I'm tired. I bought the bracelet in a little store in Barcelona two years ago for about 5 euros. It's actually orange.


----------



## Sass

Greetings from London ladies [emoji636]

Phew ... Lots to catch up on 

Marylin glad to hear you had such a lovely trip.

Mimmy love the Valentino's 

Beluga hope the new job is going well! 

Thank you to all the lovely ladies who offered wisdom re: packing. I managed go get it all on the plane - all 48kgs of it [emoji15] had to leave a few things at home but I'll deal. 

Already the weather has presented a few challenges I am not use too. So I've started creating a list of items I think I might need.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Greetings from London ladies [emoji636]
> 
> Phew ... Lots to catch up on
> 
> Marylin glad to hear you had such a lovely trip.
> 
> Mimmy love the Valentino's
> 
> Beluga hope the new job is going well!
> 
> Thank you to all the lovely ladies who offered wisdom re: packing. I managed go get it all on the plane - all 48kgs of it [emoji15] had to leave a few things at home but I'll deal.
> 
> Already the weather has presented a few challenges I am not use too. So I've started creating a list of items I think I might need.


Heeeey welcome back!! Sounds like everything went well and smoothly overall. Hope you're settling in well aside from the weather!


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> Greetings from London ladies [emoji636]
> 
> Phew ... Lots to catch up on
> 
> Marylin glad to hear you had such a lovely trip.
> 
> Mimmy love the Valentino's
> 
> Beluga hope the new job is going well!
> 
> Thank you to all the lovely ladies who offered wisdom re: packing. I managed go get it all on the plane - all 48kgs of it [emoji15] had to leave a few things at home but I'll deal.
> 
> Already the weather has presented a few challenges I am not use too. So I've started creating a list of items I think I might need.



Ooo so happy that you've arrived safely. Please keep us updated. Hows the new place? Big closets? What do you think you'll have to buy first?


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Greetings from London ladies [emoji636]
> 
> Phew ... Lots to catch up on
> 
> Marylin glad to hear you had such a lovely trip.
> 
> Mimmy love the Valentino's
> 
> Beluga hope the new job is going well!
> 
> Thank you to all the lovely ladies who offered wisdom re: packing. I managed go get it all on the plane - all 48kgs of it [emoji15] had to leave a few things at home but I'll deal.
> 
> Already the weather has presented a few challenges I am not use too. So I've started creating a list of items I think I might need.




Yay, Sass! So happy you arrived in your new country [emoji636] safely! Thanks for noticing my Valentino's. I will post an outfit when I wear them. 

Soo excited for you; can't wait to see your new purchases, when you get to that point. I am sure you need to settle in first.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Greetings from London ladies [emoji636]
> 
> Phew ... Lots to catch up on
> 
> Marylin glad to hear you had such a lovely trip.
> 
> Mimmy love the Valentino's
> 
> Beluga hope the new job is going well!
> 
> Thank you to all the lovely ladies who offered wisdom re: packing. I managed go get it all on the plane - all 48kgs of it [emoji15] had to leave a few things at home but I'll deal.
> 
> Already the weather has presented a few challenges I am not use too. So I've started creating a list of items I think I might need.



Sass, welcome to the old Europe! 
So nice to have you on this side of the earth and almost the same time zone! How exciting!
I hope you'll be able to adjust soon,can't imagine how difficult this must be. Let us know, how it's going. 
What are you missing? I'm sure a quick trip to topshop, Reiss or H&M is totally in order, you know, just to fill the biggest gaps.  oh, how I'd love to go shopping with you in London!


----------



## Jen123

Ladies this week has sucked bad. My grandpa died and I flew home to go to his funeral and I must have caught something on the plane because now I am in the emergency room because I can barely breathe but can't cough anything up to clear my airway. Thankfully I am keeping this hospital gown stylish with my Louis and Tory burch sandals.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Ladies this week has sucked bad. My grandpa died and I flew home to go to his funeral and I must have caught something on the plane because now I am in the emergency room because I can barely breathe but can't cough anything up to clear my airway. Thankfully I am keeping this hospital gown stylish with my Louis and Tory burch sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3112112




I am so sorry to hear about your grandpa, Jen123, my condolences. I am sorry that you are so sick too. You definitely must be the most stylish person in the ER. Please keep update us, when you are able to.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Ladies this week has sucked bad. My grandpa died and I flew home to go to his funeral and I must have caught something on the plane because now I am in the emergency room because I can barely breathe but can't cough anything up to clear my airway. Thankfully I am keeping this hospital gown stylish with my Louis and Tory burch sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3112112



Oh God, Jen, what terrible news. I'm so sorry for you. The loss of a loved one is so hard to bear, you shouldn't  be away from your family right now. Hopefully the doctors can help you soon, maybe your breathing problems are partially due to the events? You know,maybe your grandpa's death took your breath away? Let us know if we can do anything, we're always here for moral support and to take your mind off of things, if you want us to. 
And of course, you're surely the best dressed patient I the ER today!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your grandpa, Jen123, my condolences. I am sorry that you are so sick too. You definitely must be the most stylish person in the ER. Please keep update us, when you are able to.







Marylin said:


> Oh God, Jen, what terrible news. I'm so sorry for you. The loss of a loved one is so hard to bear, you shouldn't  be away from your family right now. Hopefully the doctors can help you soon, maybe your breathing problems are partially due to the events? You know,maybe your grandpa's death took your breath away? Let us know if we can do anything, we're always here for moral support and to take your mind off of things, if you want us to.
> 
> And of course, you're surely the best dressed patient I the ER today!




Thank you both for your support. It was really sad to see him go, but I flew home about a month ago - when he was getting really bad - and he told me he was ready and no longer wanted to be here. In that sense I am happy for him that he has gone somewhere better. My grandma was next to his side and he wasn't in a hospital when he took his last breath so I think that is a great thing he went comfortably. 

The past few days I've felt crappy and started coughing a lot up. Last night I couldn't get anything up and it made it hard to breath so I finally decided to go to the hospital just in case it was pneumonia or something. The doctor said my lungs and throat look fine but everything in between got really swollen and closed up, which is why I felt the shortness of breath. They put me on a breathing thing and gave me steroids to open it back up and some painkillers to numb the pain, so I feel a lot better right now! 

I am however freaking out because the doctor said I shouldn't go to work for a full week. I already missed a day to move when I moved here a few weeks ago and then I missed 4 days for the funeral so I absolutely cannot miss more work. I feel that that'll leave a bad impression of people wondering why I'm always gone and have only been there a month.


----------



## mcb100

So sorry about your loss, and wishing you a speedy recovery! 
  A similar thing happened to me too. I was working a new job, and had only been there about a month when my grandma was placed in the hospital. She ended up making it a few days longer, but at the time, on that day, the doctors thought she would die overnight and they told us that if we wanted to see her a few minutes before she died then we'd better drop everything and go. Well I was scheduled to work that day. I called in and told them I wouldn't be coming, my grandma was scheduled to die that day and that I didn't want to miss the death, or the opportunity to see her before she passed. (My whole extended family was at the hospital for her.) They didn't really understand, and they gave me a strike/penalty for it. I know I was new, but I had never called off before & didn't get why they didn't understand.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you both for your support. It was really sad to see him go, but I flew home about a month ago - when he was getting really bad - and he told me he was ready and no longer wanted to be here. In that sense I am happy for him that he has gone somewhere better. My grandma was next to his side and he wasn't in a hospital when he took his last breath so I think that is a great thing he went comfortably.
> 
> The past few days I've felt crappy and started coughing a lot up. Last night I couldn't get anything up and it made it hard to breath so I finally decided to go to the hospital just in case it was pneumonia or something. The doctor said my lungs and throat look fine but everything in between got really swollen and closed up, which is why I felt the shortness of breath. They put me on a breathing thing and gave me steroids to open it back up and some painkillers to numb the pain, so I feel a lot better right now!
> 
> I am however freaking out because the doctor said I shouldn't go to work for a full week. I already missed a day to move when I moved here a few weeks ago and then I missed 4 days for the funeral so I absolutely cannot miss more work. I feel that that'll leave a bad impression of people wondering why I'm always gone and have only been there a month.



I'm glad to hear you're doing better and that you got the chance to be with your granddad and your family during those last important days.
I find it very disturbing that bosses and companies wouldn't understand the importance of family. It's not like you're taking off just for fun! Would they rather risk you getting so sick that you miss more than just a few days? I personally don't like people who come to work sick and maybe get everybody else sick as well,  because they're still contagious. 
I think you should take your time and get well.


----------



## Jen123

mcb100 said:


> So sorry about your loss, and wishing you a speedy recovery!
> A similar thing happened to me too. I was working a new job, and had only been there about a month when my grandma was placed in the hospital. She ended up making it a few days longer, but at the time, on that day, the doctors thought she would die overnight and they told us that if we wanted to see her a few minutes before she died then we'd better drop everything and go. Well I was scheduled to work that day. I called in and told them I wouldn't be coming, my grandma was scheduled to die that day and that I didn't want to miss the death, or the opportunity to see her before she passed. (My whole extended family was at the hospital for her.) They didn't really understand, and they gave me a strike/penalty for it. I know I was new, but I had never called off before & didn't get why they didn't understand.




Wow I cannot believe they actually dinged you for that! Thankfully my boss was really understanding about me leaving for 4 days. I am sure other people in the office might have their opinions though, but most of them have their family local and don't need to travel to see them.



Marylin said:


> I'm glad to hear you're doing better and that you got the chance to be with your granddad and your family during those last important days.
> 
> I find it very disturbing that bosses and companies wouldn't understand the importance of family. It's not like you're taking off just for fun! Would they rather risk you getting so sick that you miss more than just a few days? I personally don't like people who come to work sick and maybe get everybody else sick as well,  because they're still contagious.
> 
> I think you should take your time and get well.



My boss was actually very understanding about me leaving to see my grandpa. I would hate to work for someone who wasn't. I guess I just have some insecurities about staying home sick now since I was just out for 4 days to see my grandpa. It's a lot at once and I don't want people to think I'm trying to get out of working or something. I do know what you mean though that no one else in the office wants to get sick. I'm so ready to get past all this though and get back into a normal routine.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Ladies this week has sucked bad. My grandpa died and I flew home to go to his funeral and I must have caught something on the plane because now I am in the emergency room because I can barely breathe but can't cough anything up to clear my airway. Thankfully I am keeping this hospital gown stylish with my Louis and Tory burch sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3112112



I am SO sorry to hear this *hugs* my thoughts are with you and your family and I wish you a very speedy recovery!!!

Edit: Just read the update - I'm really happy to hear that you were able to spend time with him before his passing, and that he was surrounded by loved ones and comfortable; it's always the best we hope for, for them. It was the same way with my grandfather, but although you know its' coming, its' still hard to cope with. 

I'm glad to hear you are more comfortable, but I hope they are able to determine how it/what/why it happeend!


----------



## eggtartapproved

mcb100 said:


> So sorry about your loss, and wishing you a speedy recovery!
> A similar thing happened to me too. I was working a new job, and had only been there about a month when my grandma was placed in the hospital. She ended up making it a few days longer, but at the time, on that day, the doctors thought she would die overnight and they told us that if we wanted to see her a few minutes before she died then we'd better drop everything and go. Well I was scheduled to work that day. I called in and told them I wouldn't be coming, my grandma was scheduled to die that day and that I didn't want to miss the death, or the opportunity to see her before she passed. (My whole extended family was at the hospital for her.) They didn't really understand, and they gave me a strike/penalty for it. I know I was new, but I had never called off before & didn't get why they didn't understand.



I'm really sorry to hear that this happened to you. A passing of anyone is sad as it is, let alone have to worry about additional things like that - I can't believe they did that.


----------



## ralz29

My condolences, Jen. I'm glad to hear that you were with your grandpa in his last moments and that he didn't die alone in a hospital. I'm sure he had a fulfilling life and is in a better place right now. I hope you get better, too. It's nice to see that your condition isn't messing up your style. Your boss seems understanding so I hope he'll understand if you're not feeling well. I'm sure you'll catch up on your work as soon as you feel better so focus on that for now.

mcb100, that has been really insensitive of them. They've probably never lost a loved one, otherwise I don't understand why they would be so hard on you


----------



## Marylin

mcb100 said:


> So sorry about your loss, and wishing you a speedy recovery!
> A similar thing happened to me too. I was working a new job, and had only been there about a month when my grandma was placed in the hospital. She ended up making it a few days longer, but at the time, on that day, the doctors thought she would die overnight and they told us that if we wanted to see her a few minutes before she died then we'd better drop everything and go. Well I was scheduled to work that day. I called in and told them I wouldn't be coming, my grandma was scheduled to die that day and that I didn't want to miss the death, or the opportunity to see her before she passed. (My whole extended family was at the hospital for her.) They didn't really understand, and they gave me a strike/penalty for it. I know I was new, but I had never called off before & didn't get why they didn't understand.



mcb100, unbelievable! Do you still work there? Since we don't  have anything like this penalty where I work I don't know exactly how this is applied, but I just don't understand how companies get away with this. On top of the personal mourning and demands, they make people feel guilty and punish them if they don't dedicate themselves to their jobs. That's not healthy and most certainly won't make people do a better job! I also never got how pregnant women have to work until their due date, here in Germany you get 4 weeks off prior to giving birth and 6 or 8 weeks after - I forgot, too long ago for me


----------



## Marylin

On a different note...I'm admitting to these right away. Bought them yesterday. I only have one more pair, it's a huge piece in a rose/nude tone by Prada. I bought it 5 years ago and wear it pretty much every day, so I think I can justify this new pair...


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> Ladies this week has sucked bad. My grandpa died and I flew home to go to his funeral and I must have caught something on the plane because now I am in the emergency room because I can barely breathe but can't cough anything up to clear my airway. Thankfully I am keeping this hospital gown stylish with my Louis and Tory burch sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3112112



Poo poo! So sorry about grandpa and that you caught simething nasty. I hope its not serious and you recover quickly. Sandals and handbags are adorbs! You rock that open back and open butt hospital gown with your pretty accessories.


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> Thank you both for your support. It was really sad to see him go, but I flew home about a month ago - when he was getting really bad - and he told me he was ready and no longer wanted to be here. In that sense I am happy for him that he has gone somewhere better. My grandma was next to his side and he wasn't in a hospital when he took his last breath so I think that is a great thing he went comfortably.
> 
> The past few days I've felt crappy and started coughing a lot up. Last night I couldn't get anything up and it made it hard to breath so I finally decided to go to the hospital just in case it was pneumonia or something. The doctor said my lungs and throat look fine but everything in between got really swollen and closed up, which is why I felt the shortness of breath. They put me on a breathing thing and gave me steroids to open it back up and some painkillers to numb the pain, so I feel a lot better right now!
> 
> I am however freaking out because the doctor said I shouldn't go to work for a full week. I already missed a day to move when I moved here a few weeks ago and then I missed 4 days for the funeral so I absolutely cannot miss more work. I feel that that'll leave a bad impression of people wondering why I'm always gone and have only been there a month.



Dont worry about work. Just tell coworkers you had the plague. Then they'll be glad you stayed home. Take care!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> On a different note...I'm admitting to these right away. Bought them yesterday. I only have one more pair, it's a huge piece in a rose/nude tone by Prada. I bought it 5 years ago and wear it pretty much every day, so I think I can justify this new pair...



Tortoise shell rims. Nice...modeling shots please!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> I am SO sorry to hear this *hugs* my thoughts are with you and your family and I wish you a very speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Edit: Just read the update - I'm really happy to hear that you were able to spend time with him before his passing, and that he was surrounded by loved ones and comfortable; it's always the best we hope for, for them. It was the same way with my grandfather, but although you know its' coming, its' still hard to cope with.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are more comfortable, but I hope they are able to determine how it/what/why it happeend!



Thank you eggtartapproved! Agreed, you know it's coming and there is nothing better than living a long life, but it's still hard to let go of our loved ones.



ralz29 said:


> My condolences, Jen. I'm glad to hear that you were with your grandpa in his last moments and that he didn't die alone in a hospital. I'm sure he had a fulfilling life and is in a better place right now. I hope you get better, too. It's nice to see that your condition isn't messing up your style. Your boss seems understanding so I hope he'll understand if you're not feeling well. I'm sure you'll catch up on your work as soon as you feel better so focus on that for now.
> 
> mcb100, that has been really insensitive of them. They've probably never lost a loved one, otherwise I don't understand why they would be so hard on you



Thank you ralz29, I really appreciate it! 



beluga said:


> Poo poo! So sorry about grandpa and that you caught simething nasty. I hope its not serious and you recover quickly. Sandals and handbags are adorbs! You rock that open back and open butt hospital gown with your pretty accessories.



Hahaha that made me laugh so much. Gotta love the open back ... thankfully the nurse let me keep my leggings on lol! 



beluga said:


> Dont worry about work. Just tell coworkers you had the plague. Then they'll be glad you stayed home. Take care!



Yeah I don't think I'll be going in tomorrow. Thankfully I brought my laptop home and can "work from home"


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> On a different note...I'm admitting to these right away. Bought them yesterday. I only have one more pair, it's a huge piece in a rose/nude tone by Prada. I bought it 5 years ago and wear it pretty much every day, so I think I can justify this new pair...



Those are adorable! And I agree, those are totally justified since you only have 1 other pair. They will pair nice with your bags


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> On a different note...I'm admitting to these right away. Bought them yesterday. I only have one more pair, it's a huge piece in a rose/nude tone by Prada. I bought it 5 years ago and wear it pretty much every day, so I think I can justify this new pair...




Oh, Marylin these are gorgeous! I have a weakness for sunnies.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> On a different note...I'm admitting to these right away. Bought them yesterday. I only have one more pair, it's a huge piece in a rose/nude tone by Prada. I bought it 5 years ago and wear it pretty much every day, so I think I can justify this new pair...



These r really cool! I wear glasses most of the time and hardly wear contacts so I can't justify sunglass purchases haha. I only own 1 pair and have had them for 10 yrs lol


----------



## katdhoneybee

*Jen*, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. However, I'm glad you had the comfort of knowing he left this world the way he wanted to, comfortably and surrounded by loved ones. 

And then to end up sick in the hospital and worrying about work? Well, that's just not fair. I hope you recover quickly - I agree that you should take the time to really recover before going back to work if you are able to. 

*Sass* I'm so excited for you! Is a classic trench coat in your future? Perhaps by Burberry - you know, to pay homage to the locals ?

*Marylin* those sunglasses are gorgeous! I agree with beluga, modeling pics needed. Hope the unpacking is going well, and that you are able to summit Mount Laundry quickly . All the laundry at the end is the worst part of traveling IMO (besides the airports).


----------



## Sass

Jen123 said:


> Thank you both for your support. It was really sad to see him go, but I flew home about a month ago - when he was getting really bad - and he told me he was ready and no longer wanted to be here. In that sense I am happy for him that he has gone somewhere better. My grandma was next to his side and he wasn't in a hospital when he took his last breath so I think that is a great thing he went comfortably.
> 
> The past few days I've felt crappy and started coughing a lot up. Last night I couldn't get anything up and it made it hard to breath so I finally decided to go to the hospital just in case it was pneumonia or something. The doctor said my lungs and throat look fine but everything in between got really swollen and closed up, which is why I felt the shortness of breath. They put me on a breathing thing and gave me steroids to open it back up and some painkillers to numb the pain, so I feel a lot better right now!
> 
> I am however freaking out because the doctor said I shouldn't go to work for a full week. I already missed a day to move when I moved here a few weeks ago and then I missed 4 days for the funeral so I absolutely cannot miss more work. I feel that that'll leave a bad impression of people wondering why I'm always gone and have only been there a month.



Jen you poor dear how are you feeling now? Better I hope? [emoji253]

Also I'm very sorry to hear about your grandfather passing. I hope you are processing it all and coming to terms with it all as you can.


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> Heeeey welcome back!! Sounds like everything went well and smoothly overall. Hope you're settling in well aside from the weather!







beluga said:


> Ooo so happy that you've arrived safely. Please keep us updated. Hows the new place? Big closets? What do you think you'll have to buy first?







Mimmy said:


> Yay, Sass! So happy you arrived in your new country [emoji636] safely! Thanks for noticing my Valentino's. I will post an outfit when I wear them.
> 
> Soo excited for you; can't wait to see your new purchases, when you get to that point. I am sure you need to settle in first.







Marylin said:


> Sass, welcome to the old Europe!
> 
> So nice to have you on this side of the earth and almost the same time zone! How exciting!
> 
> I hope you'll be able to adjust soon,can't imagine how difficult this must be. Let us know, how it's going.
> 
> What are you missing? I'm sure a quick trip to topshop, Reiss or H&M is totally in order, you know, just to fill the biggest gaps.  oh, how I'd love to go shopping with you in London!




Thanks ladies I am settling quite nicely. I've had a bunch of chores do so no time for jetlag. Except I go to sleep normal time & my body keeps waking me at 4:30am most mornings so far [emoji16]

I am just staying with an Aussie friend until I leave to go travelling for 5 weeks at the end of this week. So Beluga we are are official sharing space so I'm very glad to have my packing cells in an attempt to keep order of my things. She's a low maintenence lady (but knows me) and just laughed when she saw all my stuff. She is kindly offering for me to store all my bags at hers til I return. 

Marylin love those new sunglasses!!! I would love to go shopping in London with you too. Sounds like fun [emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Sass

katdhoneybee said:


> *Sass* I'm so excited for you! Is a classic trench coat in your future? Perhaps by Burberry - you know, to pay homage to the locals ?




Katdhoneybee - Sadly no shopping yet in the fashionable sense just things like hiking boots and warm coats etc for travelling. Will save my $$ for travelling and the fun shopping for when I am settled.

It's like you read my mind my list does include a Burberry trench [emoji56]. 

The other stuff I've identified is mostly to do with wind. I'm used to driving everywhere so if it's windy and my clothes are floaty it's ok. Now with walking and solely using public transport I may need to rethink some fabrics for more weightier options. Perhaps some more stylish shoe options too!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin, those sunnies are gorgeous! I've been wanting some really badly but small accessories are of lower priority on my wish list when I'm trying to save. Enjoy them for me, please, and let's hope the sun is out more often so you have an occasion to wear them!

Sass, welcome to Europe! I'm glad you arrived safely! I apologize if you've mentioned that before but are you staying for work/study or on a trip? Either way, I hope you're enjoying it. I'd love to hear how the fashion compares to Australia and don't forget to share purchases


----------



## Jen123

katdhoneybee said:


> *Jen*, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. However, I'm glad you had the comfort of knowing he left this world the way he wanted to, comfortably and surrounded by loved ones.
> 
> 
> 
> And then to end up sick in the hospital and worrying about work? Well, that's just not fair. I hope you recover quickly - I agree that you should take the time to really recover before going back to work if you are able to.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sass* I'm so excited for you! Is a classic trench coat in your future? Perhaps by Burberry - you know, to pay homage to the locals ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Marylin* those sunglasses are gorgeous! I agree with beluga, modeling pics needed. Hope the unpacking is going well, and that you are able to summit Mount Laundry quickly . All the laundry at the end is the worst part of traveling IMO (besides the airports).








Sass said:


> Jen you poor dear how are you feeling now? Better I hope? [emoji253]
> 
> Also I'm very sorry to hear about your grandfather passing. I hope you are processing it all and coming to terms with it all as you can.




Thank you katdhoneybee and sass, I am feeling a lot better now after lots of medicine and rest. I am eagerly anticipating the long holiday weekend ahead to relax and catch up on my to-do list.


----------



## Jen123

I hope everyone is enjoying their week. Thank you again for all the kind words, you ladies are so sweet and supportive. 

Has anyone purchased a Daniel Wellington watch? I'm thinking about jumping on the bandwagon because I have been very attracted to the minimal design of their watches lately. 

Here are some pictures I found on Pinterest


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies, for making me feel better about my sunglass-shopping. Will post pics soon!
Jen, glad to hear you're doing better. Get well soon! Like the watch, especially how big it is, though I personally prefer the rougher, less elegant style.
Sass, Burberry trench it is! You could get one at the  Burberry Outlet, I always go there, whenever I'm I London.
Katdhoneybee, happy to report I successfully climbed Mount Laundry and now am gathering forces for  Mount Ironing, which will have to wait.

Terribly busy work week, it's only Tuesday and I've worked 30 hrs already. Tough to stay stylish when things seem to be falling apart all around, but there's nothing like a good challenge, right?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies, for making me feel better about my sunglass-shopping. Will post pics soon!
> Jen, glad to hear you're doing better. Get well soon! Like the watch, especially how big it is, though I personally prefer the rougher, less elegant style.
> Sass, Burberry trench it is! You could get one at the  Burberry Outlet, I always go there, whenever I'm I London.
> Katdhoneybee, happy to report I successfully climbed Mount Laundry and now am gathering forces for  Mount Ironing, which will have to wait.
> 
> Terribly busy work week, it's only Tuesday and I've worked 30 hrs already. Tough to stay stylish when things seem to be falling apart all around, but there's nothing like a good challenge, right?




My goodness that's a ton of work for a Tuesday! Lots to catch up on I bet... Hold yourself over with your favorite caffeinated drink [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> My goodness that's a ton of work for a Tuesday! Lots to catch up on I bet... Hold yourself over with your favorite caffeinated drink [emoji4]



&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039; it's amazing how many espressi you can fit in a day&#128540;


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their week. Thank you again for all the kind words, you ladies are so sweet and supportive.
> 
> Has anyone purchased a Daniel Wellington watch? I'm thinking about jumping on the bandwagon because I have been very attracted to the minimal design of their watches lately.
> 
> Here are some pictures I found on Pinterest
> View attachment 3115349
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115351



Oooo pretty. I love watches, but its one of those things that I like on other people instead. Are they a good watch company? I don't know anything about Daniel Wellington.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies, for making me feel better about my sunglass-shopping. Will post pics soon!
> Jen, glad to hear you're doing better. Get well soon! Like the watch, especially how big it is, though I personally prefer the rougher, less elegant style.
> Sass, Burberry trench it is! You could get one at the  Burberry Outlet, I always go there, whenever I'm I London.
> Katdhoneybee, happy to report I successfully climbed Mount Laundry and now am gathering forces for  Mount Ironing, which will have to wait.
> 
> Terribly busy work week, it's only Tuesday and I've worked 30 hrs already. Tough to stay stylish when things seem to be falling apart all around, but there's nothing like a good challenge, right?



30 hours of work already? Gosh, you're super human! Take it easy, relax with some online shopping.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> &#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039; it's amazing how many espressi you can fit in a day&#128540;



Hahaha too funny!



beluga said:


> Oooo pretty. I love watches, but its one of those things that I like on other people instead. Are they a good watch company? I don't know anything about Daniel Wellington.



According to true watch fanatics, DW sucks bad, but I am mainly wanting it as a fashion piece to tide me over until I can buy a cartier or rolex in a few years. I found a DW with the brown strap and rosegold for $105 which isn't too bad. I think I am going to buy it tonight!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Sass said:


> Katdhoneybee - Sadly no shopping yet in the fashionable sense just things like hiking boots and warm coats etc for travelling. Will save my $$ for travelling and the fun shopping for when I am settled.
> 
> It's like you read my mind my list does include a Burberry trench [emoji56].
> 
> The other stuff I've identified is mostly to do with wind. I'm used to driving everywhere so if it's windy and my clothes are floaty it's ok. Now with walking and solely using public transport I may need to rethink some fabrics for more weightier options. Perhaps some more stylish shoe options too!


Exciting! Heavier fabrics like tweed and leather look amazeballs paired with floaty fabrics. You are going to have so much fun planning and shopping! I'll be excited to see your new additions as you make them, it takes time of course. Happy travels in the meantime!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies, for making me feel better about my sunglass-shopping. Will post pics soon!
> Jen, glad to hear you're doing better. Get well soon! Like the watch, especially how big it is, though I personally prefer the rougher, less elegant style.
> Sass, Burberry trench it is! You could get one at the  Burberry Outlet, I always go there, whenever I'm I London.
> Katdhoneybee, happy to report I successfully climbed Mount Laundry and now am gathering forces for  Mount Ironing, which will have to wait.
> 
> Terribly busy work week, it's only Tuesday and I've worked 30 hrs already. Tough to stay stylish when things seem to be falling apart all around, but there's nothing like a good challenge, right?


I'm sorry, this week sounds overwhelming. Style must sometimes take a backseat to sanity though. Hang in there.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> I'm sorry, this week sounds overwhelming. Style must sometimes take a backseat to sanity though. Hang in there.



Trying...  I squeezed another 13 hrs in today, I can hardly think, but am so coffeinated that I can't sleep either. Usually we are a team of about 15 to get the day done and we're not twiddling thumbs then...  since Monday only 5 of us are left and since I'm the boss I'm working twice as hard as everybody else and try to keep everybody motivated. I bribed them with chocolate today. Tomorrow I'll try cake.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Trying...  I squeezed another 13 hrs in today, I can hardly think, but am so coffeinated that I can't sleep either. Usually we are a team of about 15 to get the day done and we're not twiddling thumbs then...  since Monday only 5 of us are left and since I'm the boss I'm working twice as hard as everybody else and try to keep everybody motivated. I bribed them with chocolate today. Tomorrow I'll try cake.



You're the boss and you work 13 hrs days? You should be at a desk in the corner office with your feet up admiring your stylish shoes.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> You're the boss and you work 13 hrs days? You should be at a desk in the corner office with your feet up admiring your stylish shoes.



I'm stupid, I know. But seriously, how can I ask everybody else to work twice as hard as they usually would, if I don't do it myself? My boss is on vacation, not caring in the least about my peers and me. But he's a man...
I did wear nice heels though today

How's job preparation going for you, beluga? Any purchases ready to share?


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> I'm stupid, I know. But seriously, how can I ask everybody else to work twice as hard as they usually would, if I don't do it myself? My boss is on vacation, not caring in the least about my peers and me. But he's a man...
> 
> I did wear nice heels though today
> 
> 
> 
> How's job preparation going for you, beluga? Any purchases ready to share?




Marylin you're a legend and a stylish one at that!!! Hope your Friday goes smoothly


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin you're a legend and a stylish one at that!!! Hope your Friday goes smoothly



Thanks Sass and TGIF! - even though I'm on call all weekend, so let's just hope nobody needs anything....only 12 hrs today, but it's mostly the lack of sleep and the abundance of coffein and chocolate that's making me sick. I will need my bed and a lot of  vegetables! And sometime this weekend I might switch my clothes. It has been pretty cold the last couple days, we had 35 degrees Celsius last weekend and only 13 today. Might just as well get my coats and scarves out of storage and store most of the summer dresses for good. At least I wore them quite a lot and could totally justify getting a few new ones next year...

How is your first week going, Sass? Used to time and climate? Any fashion shocks!


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> I'm stupid, I know. But seriously, how can I ask everybody else to work twice as hard as they usually would, if I don't do it myself? My boss is on vacation, not caring in the least about my peers and me. But he's a man...
> I did wear nice heels though today
> 
> How's job preparation going for you, beluga? Any purchases ready to share?



Its totally not fair that you care so much and other people care so little. Don't worry, karma will work its way around. 

Not much job prep other than shopping! I'm thinking of refining my work image. My equation for the C-suite: black, short-sleeved, sheath dress with black or nude pumps, minimal jewelry, but HANDBAGS!!! I think I'm going to try to express myself through handbags. This might be very dangerous. I might have to get a second job.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Its totally not fair that you care so much and other people care so little. Don't worry, karma will work its way around.
> 
> Not much job prep other than shopping! I'm thinking of refining my work image. My equation for the C-suite: black, short-sleeved, sheath dress with black or nude pumps, minimal jewelry, but HANDBAGS!!! I think I'm going to try to express myself through handbags. This might be very dangerous. I might have to get a second job.



i like where you're taking this hehe... and you'll look fantastic. I love sheath dresses so much - they're such a no brainer.


----------



## beluga

eggtartapproved said:


> i like where you're taking this hehe... and you'll look fantastic. I love sheath dresses so much - they're such a no brainer.



Aren't dresses great? No need to wear pants to rule the world.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Sass and TGIF! - even though I'm on call all weekend, so let's just hope nobody needs anything....only 12 hrs today, but it's mostly the lack of sleep and the abundance of coffein and chocolate that's making me sick. I will need my bed and a lot of  vegetables! And sometime this weekend I might switch my clothes. It has been pretty cold the last couple days, we had 35 degrees Celsius last weekend and only 13 today. Might just as well get my coats and scarves out of storage and store most of the summer dresses for good. At least I wore them quite a lot and could totally justify getting a few new ones next year...
> 
> 
> 
> How is your first week going, Sass? Used to time and climate? Any fashion shocks!




That is cold! How is it so cold already?! I hope you can stay in bed and not work this weekend. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jen123

beluga said:


> Its totally not fair that you care so much and other people care so little. Don't worry, karma will work its way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much job prep other than shopping! I'm thinking of refining my work image. My equation for the C-suite: black, short-sleeved, sheath dress with black or nude pumps, minimal jewelry, but HANDBAGS!!! I think I'm going to try to express myself through handbags. This might be very dangerous. I might have to get a second job.




I think expressing yourself with handbags is a wonderful idea!!


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Its totally not fair that you care so much and other people care so little. Don't worry, karma will work its way around.
> 
> Not much job prep other than shopping! I'm thinking of refining my work image. My equation for the C-suite: black, short-sleeved, sheath dress with black or nude pumps, minimal jewelry, but HANDBAGS!!! I think I'm going to try to express myself through handbags. This might be very dangerous. I might have to get a second job.



Second job and second closet...
Can't wait to see your outfits! Like the minimal look which you'll be totally able to pull off with your wonderful statement hair and fantastic figure! I love sheath dresses on others. I can never find any that fit, because of my big hips compared to smaller waist and top. My torso seems too long for most of them and let's not even start about the fact that they don't have sleeves... And what's the use of a sheath if you always have to put a cardi on top? 

I'm with you about karma. It's raining where my boss is spending his vacation... Well, it's raining here, but since I'm not planning on getting out off my pajamas today, who cares, right?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is cold! How is it so cold already?! I hope you can stay in bed and not work this weekend. Keep us updated!



Jen, all of a sudden the temperature dropped and we are turning on the heat! I kind of enjoy it after so many hot days. No need to water the plants or cut the grass, no pressure to enjoy the nice weather, so I'm not even leaving the house! Went to bed at midnight. Got up at noon!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, all of a sudden the temperature dropped and we are turning on the heat! I kind of enjoy it after so many hot days. No need to water the plants or cut the grass, no pressure to enjoy the nice weather, so I'm not even leaving the house! Went to bed at midnight. Got up at noon!




That is great to hear you got some rest Marylin! I agree too, it's nice to get some cool days after its hot out. It's cooled down here a little bit too.

My car got broken into last night and my new $2000 engineering laptop stolen so I have to get my car fixed today and file a police report. This has not been my month


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> That is great to hear you got some rest Marylin! I agree too, it's nice to get some cool days after its hot out. It's cooled down here a little bit too.
> 
> My car got broken into last night and my new $2000 engineering laptop stolen so I have to get my car fixed today and file a police report. This has not been my month


oh no, so sorry to hear this *hugs* hope they are able to recover it, or have insurance cover your laptop =S


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> oh no, so sorry to hear this *hugs* hope they are able to recover it, or have insurance cover your laptop =S




Thank you eggtartapproved, I am so sad and hate that feeling of having personal space violated. I am getting my window fixed right now and got the police report taken care of. I hope this is the end of this unlucky streak!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is great to hear you got some rest Marylin! I agree too, it's nice to get some cool days after its hot out. It's cooled down here a little bit too.
> 
> My car got broken into last night and my new $2000 engineering laptop stolen so I have to get my car fixed today and file a police report. This has not been my month



Oh no, Jen! What is going on?? Hopefully you didn't have anything on the laptop that you can't replace. Did you back up all your files? 
I think you seriously should think of something nice to relax. A girls night out, a spa visit or a new bag. Or all of it!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Oh no, Jen! What is going on?? Hopefully you didn't have anything on the laptop that you can't replace. Did you back up all your files?
> 
> I think you seriously should think of something nice to relax. A girls night out, a spa visit or a new bag. Or all of it!!




Unfortunately I haven't backed up any of my files since it was a new computer. Luckily since it is for work my work will replace it but it is quite the inconvenience. My future in laws are here this weekend so next weekend I need a seriously relaxing "me" weekend.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't backed up any of my files since it was a new computer. Luckily since it is for work my work will replace it but it is quite the inconvenience. My future in laws are here this weekend so next weekend I need a seriously relaxing "me" weekend.



You do! And you wil! At least you won't have to pay for the laptop. It's bad enough. Crossing my fingers that you will have a very quiet, uneventful week and get a lot of you time soon!


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> I think expressing yourself with handbags is a wonderful idea!!



Its dangerous though, much more co$tly...


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Second job and second closet...
> Can't wait to see your outfits! Like the minimal look which you'll be totally able to pull off with your wonderful statement hair and fantastic figure! I love sheath dresses on others. I can never find any that fit, because of my big hips compared to smaller waist and top. My torso seems too long for most of them and let's not even start about the fact that they don't have sleeves... And what's the use of a sheath if you always have to put a cardi on top?
> 
> I'm with you about karma. It's raining where my boss is spending his vacation... Well, it's raining here, but since I'm not planning on getting out off my pajamas today, who cares, right?



Poo poo boss deserves to get rained on! I'm on the hunt for sheath dresses with some sort of sleeves. I also have a short torso so I only wear boat neck or V-necks. I'm sure your hips are perfectly fine! Have you knocked over any table lamps yet? I don't think so.


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Jen, all of a sudden the temperature dropped and we are turning on the heat! I kind of enjoy it after so many hot days. No need to water the plants or cut the grass, no pressure to enjoy the nice weather, so I'm not even leaving the house! Went to bed at midnight. Got up at noon!



I can't wait for the weather to cool down here too. I want to use my color trench coats. Waking up at noon? Supernice...maybe I'll get to do that one day...


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> That is great to hear you got some rest Marylin! I agree too, it's nice to get some cool days after its hot out. It's cooled down here a little bit too.
> 
> My car got broken into last night and my new $2000 engineering laptop stolen so I have to get my car fixed today and file a police report. This has not been my month



WHAT????? Did you contact insurance? Homeowner's insurance will cover any items in your car. Ooooo I HATE people who think its ok to steal. Bad karma going to those people. I hope they suffer from painful rectal itching for at least 2 weeks. Be careful ok? Keep us updated.


----------



## beluga

Jen123 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't backed up any of my files since it was a new computer. Luckily since it is for work my work will replace it but it is quite the inconvenience. My future in laws are here this weekend so next weekend I need a seriously relaxing "me" weekend.



Think positive. I had my house broken into last year and let's just say those people got away with quite a bunch...even though insurance covered most of my items, its just not the same. I know how you feel. Think on the bright side. I believe that you were due for some bad luck and this was your thing. Your car window absorbed all the bad luck so no more bad things will come your way for a very long time.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Poo poo boss deserves to get rained on! I'm on the hunt for sheath dresses with some sort of sleeves. I also have a short torso so I only wear boat neck or V-necks. I'm sure your hips are perfectly fine! Have you knocked over any table lamps yet? I don't think so.



Happy to report that I have not changed into real clothes all day, it's almost time to go to bed again and I'm still wearing pajamas! I did do laundry though and cooked and all these things, one of my boys even has a friend staying overnight - my pajamas are presentable, yes. 
I know you never get a chance to sleep in with 4 kids waiting for your attention, I rarely ever sleep later than 8 on weekends. I often get up a 3am to go to work, so my boys know, if I'm out, it's for a reason. 
About the lamps? I don't own table lamps, I have two boys!!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> You do! And you wil! At least you won't have to pay for the laptop. It's bad enough. Crossing my fingers that you will have a very quiet, uneventful week and get a lot of you time soon!



I hope the universe hears your finger crossing and provides me with a super drama-free next week and maybe the shopping gods will bless me while they are at it with some good deals?? I feel awful that I already lost a new laptop. My boss probably thinks I am a nutcase with all crap happening my first month of work 



beluga said:


> WHAT????? Did you contact insurance? Homeowner's insurance will cover any items in your car. Ooooo I HATE people who think its ok to steal. Bad karma going to those people. I hope they suffer from painful rectal itching for at least 2 weeks. Be careful ok? Keep us updated.



I did call my insurance but since the damage is right under $500 it doesn't matter since my deductible is 500, as for the laptop, I would have to see if that is covered since it is technically work property. I agree, I hate that people steal instead of working to get what they need. It really pisses me off thinking that some loser out there got away with this 



beluga said:


> Think positive. I had my house broken into last year and let's just say those people got away with quite a bunch...even though insurance covered most of my items, its just not the same. I know how you feel. Think on the bright side. I believe that you were due for some bad luck and this was your thing. Your car window absorbed all the bad luck so no more bad things will come your way for a very long time.



Oh beluga that is awful. I can imagine that was a very violating feelings to have someone in your home. Ugh that sickens me people do that!!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Happy to report that I have not changed into real clothes all day, it's almost time to go to bed again and I'm still wearing pajamas! I did do laundry though and cooked and all these things, one of my boys even has a friend staying overnight - my pajamas are presentable, yes.
> I know you never get a chance to sleep in with 4 kids waiting for your attention, I rarely ever sleep later than 8 on weekends. I often get up a 3am to go to work, so my boys know, if I'm out, it's for a reason.
> About the lamps? I don't own table lamps, I have two boys!!!



This is great news! PJ days are always the best. It's so nice to just catch up on everything while relaxing and recharging.


----------



## Marylin

Got out of my pajamas and even out of the house. Usually, stores are closed on Sundays in Germany, but we had some kind of fair today in town, so stores opened as well. I had taken inventory last night, since it's time to get the fall and winter clothes out, but guess what? I'm completely bored by almost everything I had in storage. Especially everything that's older than 3 or 4 years. It seems like Groundhog Day everytime I carry winter/summer wardrobes back and forth between closets and this time I couldn't see myself wearing anything, except for a few pieces. All the winter pants are fine, so are a few dresses.  But the pullovers? The skirts and tops? COMPLETELY BORING!! So I thought, if I find one ore two cool new tops, I might get in the mood, but I didn't like anything. Nothing in the stores was calling my name, everything I tried on looked off. Is it just me? My sister said, once I open my wallet, I'd find more things I like. But  I don't want to buy just for the sake of buying. After all, this thread is called' shopping your own wardrobe' not going to the stores and getting a new one. 
What am I going to do?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Got out of my pajamas and even out of the house. Usually, stores are closed on Sundays in Germany, but we had some kind of fair today in town, so stores opened as well. I had taken inventory last night, since it's time to get the fall and winter clothes out, but guess what? I'm completely bored by almost everything I had in storage. Especially everything that's older than 3 or 4 years. It seems like Groundhog Day everytime I carry winter/summer wardrobes back and forth between closets and this time I couldn't see myself wearing anything, except for a few pieces. All the winter pants are fine, so are a few dresses.  But the pullovers? The skirts and tops? COMPLETELY BORING!! So I thought, if I find one ore two cool new tops, I might get in the mood, but I didn't like anything. Nothing in the stores was calling my name, everything I tried on looked off. Is it just me? My sister said, once I open my wallet, I'd find more things I like. But  I don't want to buy just for the sake of buying. After all, this thread is called' shopping your own wardrobe' not going to the stores and getting a new one.
> What am I going to do?




Are your clothes still in good shape? Has your style changed and maybe that's why you're over some of the pieces? Definitely don't buy for the sake of buying because there are too many pieces out there that you will fall in love with and treasure more! After taking inventory do you have any gaps?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Are your clothes still in good shape? Has your style changed and maybe that's why you're over some of the pieces? Definitely don't buy for the sake of buying because there are too many pieces out there that you will fall in love with and treasure more! After taking inventory do you have any gaps?



Jen, everything still is in very good condition, and I thought I had kept only what I loved, when I went through a bit of a style change a few years ago. But it seems I had still kept too much. I will have to give away even more, I think, but that's ok. I don't know if I have any gaps, I don't know what I would want to wear, even if I could have anything I wanted. I agree that I need to fall in love with something. I just hope it loves me back once I find it...


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, everything still is in very good condition, and I thought I had kept only what I loved, when I went through a bit of a style change a few years ago. But it seems I had still kept too much. I will have to give away even more, I think, but that's ok. I don't know if I have any gaps, I don't know what I would want to wear, even if I could have anything I wanted. I agree that I need to fall in love with something. I just hope it loves me back once I find it...




It sounds like you are in a shopping/clothing rut where nothing seems inspiring or exciting. I get that way a lot where I want something to spice things up but even the new clothing in the stores doesn't impress me. Maybe try sifting through Pinterest for some inspiration for the new season. That always gives me ideas and direction when I am in a rut.

My future in laws just left so we are cleaning the crap out of the apartment. I wanted to share my purchases from this weekend. I found some Theory basics at tj maxx for work and my Daniel Wellington watch arrived. Not pictured, I got 2 pairs of black Vince leggings for lounging around and some plain Vince long sleeve tees. I'm in the mood for fall now!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> It sounds like you are in a shopping/clothing rut where nothing seems inspiring or exciting. I get that way a lot where I want something to spice things up but even the new clothing in the stores doesn't impress me. Maybe try sifting through Pinterest for some inspiration for the new season. That always gives me ideas and direction when I am in a rut.
> 
> My future in laws just left so we are cleaning the crap out of the apartment. I wanted to share my purchases from this weekend. I found some Theory basics at tj maxx for work and my Daniel Wellington watch arrived. Not pictured, I got 2 pairs of black Vince leggings for lounging around and some plain Vince long sleeve tees. I'm in the mood for fall now!
> 
> View attachment 3120931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120932



Your watch looks really nice and I love your ring! Is the white top a blouse? Nice neckline! I'm doing what you suggested, going through Pinterest a lot. But it's like a fashion overload, most of what I see looks great on these skinny bloggers. The rest is completely unreasonable. 
I probably don't like myself right now so nothing I put on looks good.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Your watch looks really nice and I love your ring! Is the white top a blouse? Nice neckline! I'm doing what you suggested, going through Pinterest a lot. But it's like a fashion overload, most of what I see looks great on these skinny bloggers. The rest is completely unreasonable.
> 
> I probably don't like myself right now so nothing I put on looks good.




Thanks Marylin, it's a rose gold with a brown leather band, kinda hard to tell from the picture. The white top is a very light sweater and will be perfect with jeans at work. I definitely know what you mean about the skinny bloggers. They can make a trash bag look good. It's true that every looks/feels/fits different when you feel good about your weight. I still have some work to do as well to get where I want to be. I have been obsessed with Vince blouses lately because they are loose fitting and look nice even when you fluctuate weight. Here are some a bought a couple weeks ago and the one on the end is a sweater with leather panels on the sleeves. I also finally got some loafers. Tory burch seemed fine for now until I find the perfect pair of tods.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thanks Marylin, it's a rose gold with a brown leather band, kinda hard to tell from the picture. The white top is a very light sweater and will be perfect with jeans at work. I definitely know what you mean about the skinny bloggers. They can make a trash bag look good. It's true that every looks/feels/fits different when you feel good about your weight. I still have some work to do as well to get where I want to be. I have been obsessed with Vince blouses lately because they are loose fitting and look nice even when you fluctuate weight. Here are some a bought a couple weeks ago and the one on the end is a sweater with leather panels on the sleeves. I also finally got some loafers. Tory burch seemed fine for now until I find the perfect pair of tods.
> 
> View attachment 3121017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121018



Love your blouses, in fact I have a few very similar ones. Also like your shoes. Your feet must be TINY!
The idea of an elegant watch is very appealing, especially with gold rings. My engagement ring and wedding band are gold as well, so are the rings my husband gave me when the boys were born,but  I've been wearing my trusted old platinum omega watch for 20 years now, so how can we part? There's some platinum on the engagement ring as well, so I don't feel too bad about mixing metals.

I'm in between weights right now, and even though I'm glad I've lost about 20 pounds I have a hard time dressing this person. I'm not where I want to be, yet. But I'm also not used to my slimmer self any more. I do have clothes that fit nicely, that I had fortunately kept,  mostly pants. Maybe it's because of this transition weather. It's definitely fall now, but we usually get some very nice and even hot days until the end of October. So it's all about layers, which is tough as well, because they hide my newly acquired waist and add bulk.

I apologize for complaining all the time - and thank you for listening to an old woman with a luxury problem. (" oh, my closet is full, but I have nothing to wear. Poor me...")


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Love your blouses, in fact I have a few very similar ones. Also like your shoes. Your feet must be TINY!
> The idea of an elegant watch is very appealing, especially with gold rings. My engagement ring and wedding band are gold as well, so are the rings my husband gave me when the boys were born,but  I've been wearing my trusted old platinum omega watch for 20 years now, so how can we part? There's some platinum on the engagement ring as well, so I don't feel too bad about mixing metals.
> 
> I'm in between weights right now, and even though I'm glad I've lost about 20 pounds I have a hard time dressing this person. I'm not where I want to be, yet. But I'm also not used to my slimmer self any more. I do have clothes that fit nicely, that I had fortunately kept,  mostly pants. Maybe it's because of this transition weather. It's definitely fall now, but we usually get some very nice and even hot days until the end of October. So it's all about layers, which is tough as well, because they hide my newly acquired waist and add bulk.
> 
> I apologize for complaining all the time - and thank you for listening to an old woman with a luxury problem. (" oh, my closet is full, but I have nothing to wear. Poor me...")



You should be so proud about the 20 lbs! How long did it take you to lose it? I have lost 10 since January but feel very stuck right now and it's been hard to lose more. I think moving to a new city and wanting to try all the food has made it hard maybe? I have leftover lobster fried rice in the fridge right now that I am trying to resist. You hardly complain, don't apologize! That shoe picture looks tiny but I am an average 7.5/8.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> You should be so proud about the 20 lbs! How long did it take you to lose it? I have lost 10 since January but feel very stuck right now and it's been hard to lose more. I think moving to a new city and wanting to try all the food has made it hard maybe? I have leftover lobster fried rice in the fridge right now that I am trying to resist. You hardly complain, don't apologize! That shoe picture looks tiny but I am an average 7.5/8.



Still tiny. I'm a 9 1/2. Huge feet! 
Thanks for your support. I've lost 9 kilos, to be exact, started on the first of April. I'm also at a point where I seem to be stuck, especially when I don't get enough sleep or have tons to do at work, it's hard to eat healthy then. &#127850;&#127849;&#127848;&#127847;&#127854;&#127856;&#127851;&#127829;&#127828;&#127846;
I try not to even buy anything I shouldn't eat, but it's tough with two growing boys in the house. 
It seems easier to loose weight when I have a goal, like a birthday or some event or a dress I want to fit into. I tend to get stuck for weeks, even months, it's always been, like this. The hard part is not to give up!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Still tiny. I'm a 9 1/2. Huge feet!
> 
> Thanks for your support. I've lost 9 kilos, to be exact, started on the first of April. I'm also at a point where I seem to be stuck, especially when I don't get enough sleep or have tons to do at work, it's hard to eat healthy then. [emoji514][emoji507][emoji510][emoji511][emoji508][emoji513][emoji515][emoji487][emoji488][emoji509]
> 
> I try not to even buy anything I shouldn't eat, but it's tough with two growing boys in the house.
> 
> It seems easier to loose weight when I have a goal, like a birthday or some event or a dress I want to fit into. I tend to get stuck for weeks, even months, it's always been, like this. The hard part is not to give up!




Well it's definitely better to be "stuck" than to backtrack and go the other way. I understand, I am a huge sucker for going out to eat. I love dining out and obviously it's not as healthy and portioned as eating in. I wish you well in making it your goal and congratulate you on already getting so far. I saw some thread about "fasting for a bag", maybe you could give yourself a big reward if you reach and maintain your goal. I am trying to think of a reward to motivate myself better.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Well it's definitely better to be "stuck" than to backtrack and go the other way. I understand, I am a huge sucker for going out to eat. I love dining out and obviously it's not as healthy and portioned as eating in. I wish you well in making it your goal and congratulate you on already getting so far. I saw some thread about "fasting for a bag", maybe you could give yourself a big reward if you reach and maintain your goal. I am trying to think of a reward to motivate myself better.



Motivation is key, I agree. I don't think I could be motivated by a bag though. Bags and shoes always fit, no matter what size you are, usually. And the bigger the bag the better it covers the more prominent parts of my shape...
A dress maybe or skirt, but since there's nothing I want right now, it seems like a vicious circle.

Sorry for asking so bluntly, but judging on your engagement ring and you mentioning your future in laws, won't there be a wedding at some point? That's usually a huge motivation and frankly, I don't know of any bride to be, who hasn't lost tons of weight just out of stress.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Motivation is key, I agree. I don't think I could be motivated by a bag though. Bags and shoes always fit, no matter what size you are, usually. And the bigger the bag the better it covers the more prominent parts of my shape...
> 
> A dress maybe or skirt, but since there's nothing I want right now, it seems like a vicious circle.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking so bluntly, but judging on your engagement ring and you mentioning your future in laws, won't there be a wedding at some point? That's usually a huge motivation and frankly, I don't know of any bride to be, who hasn't lost tons of weight just out of stress.




We are planning on marrying next year (wanted to focus on finding a job and moving this year) but to be honest I really really am dreading a wedding. I was that odd girl that never dreamed of her wedding day. For some reason weddings just aren't my thing; maybe it's the amount of money or the stress of getting family members who don't get along together or seeing the drama my friends go through while planning their weddings.


----------



## katdhoneybee

*Marylin*, I was hoping the next time I checked in that your work streak would be over! It's insane the hours you've been keeping. I'm glad you're getting a little bit of a break though - you should absolutely stay in those pajamas, then make your kids do the laundry and ironing, and feed them something microwaveable! 

*beluga*, your work computer, oh nooooo! I'm sorry to say this happened to me this past year, someone broke into my car and stole my work bag with my $2,000 work computer in it, plus some other stuff. It was a pretty big deal at my job. Luckily, I didn't have to pay for it. And I didn't get fired. Actually, I think everyone just felt bad because it could happen to anyone. I hope they catch who stole your computer and are able to get it back! Such a bummer, I'm sorry. I just can't believe the people who are doing this!


----------



## Chimel

This thread was very therapeutic. I've been trying to cut back on my immense spending and it's so hard. I'm trying to create a capsule wardrobe but find myself wanting to get things to complete my capsule wardrobe. My goals is to withhold from purchasing my items until January next year. 
I hope I can do it


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> We are planning on marrying next year (wanted to focus on finding a job and moving this year) but to be honest I really really am dreading a wedding. I was that odd girl that never dreamed of her wedding day. For some reason weddings just aren't my thing; maybe it's the amount of money or the stress of getting family members who don't get along together or seeing the drama my friends go through while planning their weddings.



I hear you! It seems like getting married has become such a major social event, you almost forget its real meaning. You shouldn't dread it, it should be exactly like you want it and if that means saying your vows in your backyard with no one watching and having a cheeseburger afterward, so be it! It shouldn't be about the dress, the reception, the food and who is invited. And it would be much,  much cheaper just wearing your favorite dress. You don't even need a bag!


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> *Marylin*, I was hoping the next time I checked in that your work streak would be over! It's insane the hours you've been keeping. I'm glad you're getting a little bit of a break though - you should absolutely stay in those pajamas, then make your kids do the laundry and ironing, and feed them something microwaveable!
> 
> *beluga*, your work computer, oh nooooo! I'm sorry to say this happened to me this past year, someone broke into my car and stole my work bag with my $2,000 work computer in it, plus some other stuff. It was a pretty big deal at my job. Luckily, I didn't have to pay for it. And I didn't get fired. Actually, I think everyone just felt bad because it could happen to anyone. I hope they catch who stole your computer and are able to get it back! Such a bummer, I'm sorry. I just can't believe the people who are doing this!



Katdhoneybee, thank your for worrying about me. This past week was easier, but we're still short of a few people, so still busy. It's back to school here on Tuesday, so everybody will be back, but that also means it will get busier at home. I must admit I've been neglecting my kids' nutrition a bit, but I tried to feed them fruit and vegetables. And I don't even own a microwave! But they know how to make toast


----------



## Marylin

Chimel said:


> This thread was very therapeutic. I've been trying to cut back on my immense spending and it's so hard. I'm trying to create a capsule wardrobe but find myself wanting to get things to complete my capsule wardrobe. My goals is to withhold from purchasing my items until January next year.
> I hope I can do it



Chimel, hello! Thanks for joining us! Yeah, it is hard not to shop, I don't know if any of us managed to cut back on their spending,because of this thread, but it's fun to chat - we rather post our finds and try to justify why we absolutely had to have them. 
I think your aim is very ambitious, I could never not buy for months! Would you want to let us know, what your capsule wardrobe should look like? What you think is missing and where you're going with your style? I personally couldn't do the capsule thing. I like shopping too much and I get bored too quickly....


----------



## katdhoneybee

Chimel said:


> This thread was very therapeutic. I've been trying to cut back on my immense spending and it's so hard. I'm trying to create a capsule wardrobe but find myself wanting to get things to complete my capsule wardrobe. My goals is to withhold from purchasing my items until January next year.
> I hope I can do it



You found the right crowd!  I am so with you on wanting to buy things to complete the wardrobe...and then somehow it's never complete! I have a trip coming up that I genuinely need a couple things for, but after that I will join you on your ban until the new year!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Katdhoneybee, thank your for worrying about me. This past week was easier, but we're still short of a few people, so still busy. It's back to school here on Tuesday, so everybody will be back, but that also means it will get busier at home. I must admit I've been neglecting my kids' nutrition a bit, but I tried to feed them fruit and vegetables. And I don't even own a microwave! But they know how to make toast


They can live off of toast for at least a day or two, haha!


----------



## Chimel

Sorry I don't know how to reply to a specific message using my phone. Maybe I just don't see it. 

Anyway, I want my capsule wardrobe to be well made/luxury items so unfortunately, that means neutrals but I don't mind. 
The next items I want will focus on shoes. I can't wear heels for another 3 months so my next aim is black quilted ballerina flats. Luckily I got most of my items these past two years so I consider myself very lucky. It's just frustrating that it's never ending. Saving for the high end items has taken a toll on my work clothes though haha

It would be nice to have someone join me. It's great to have support and people to cheer you up during your shopping lows.


----------



## Elliespurse

Please DO NOT click on the link above.

Thanks.


----------



## Jen123

katdhoneybee said:


> *Marylin*, I was hoping the next time I checked in that your work streak would be over! It's insane the hours you've been keeping. I'm glad you're getting a little bit of a break though - you should absolutely stay in those pajamas, then make your kids do the laundry and ironing, and feed them something microwaveable!
> 
> 
> 
> *beluga*, your work computer, oh nooooo! I'm sorry to say this happened to me this past year, someone broke into my car and stole my work bag with my $2,000 work computer in it, plus some other stuff. It was a pretty big deal at my job. Luckily, I didn't have to pay for it. And I didn't get fired. Actually, I think everyone just felt bad because it could happen to anyone. I hope they catch who stole your computer and are able to get it back! Such a bummer, I'm sorry. I just can't believe the people who are doing this!




It turns out my car wasn't the only one broken into, there were 30 break ins over the weekend and 69 on Tuesday! I am sorry to hear you had to deal with the same crap. It's such a terrible feeling.



Chimel said:


> This thread was very therapeutic. I've been trying to cut back on my immense spending and it's so hard. I'm trying to create a capsule wardrobe but find myself wanting to get things to complete my capsule wardrobe. My goals is to withhold from purchasing my items until January next year.
> I hope I can do it



I wish I could join you in the not shopping. I am afraid I wouldn't make it though for that long. I once went 1 month without shopping and it was very difficult. I am excited to see your capsule pieces! 



Marylin said:


> I hear you! It seems like getting married has become such a major social event, you almost forget its real meaning. You shouldn't dread it, it should be exactly like you want it and if that means saying your vows in your backyard with no one watching and having a cheeseburger afterward, so be it! It shouldn't be about the dress, the reception, the food and who is invited. And it would be much,  much cheaper just wearing your favorite dress. You don't even need a bag!




You are so right, it's easy to get caught up in wanting to plan the typical big expensive wedding. I don't know how all my friends are spending $50k+ on their weddings. I wouldn't dream of asking my parents for that type of money especially since they are planning for retiring in the next 5 years. My parents have been married nearly 30 years and they could care less about their big wedding or their wedding photos etc. Now that things have calmed down from moving and all that we can start figuring out what we want and finally set a date.


----------



## Sass

Greetings ladies!

Marylin hope the last weekend at home before school goes well!!!

How is work still crazy? Did I already ask what your profession was? For some reason I thought you might be medical? 

Jen hope things are going a bit better for you. Wedding planning should be joyous and make you both happy I think! I'm not married but I've seen friends do so in all manner of planning. And what I've got from that is you should do what pleases you and appeals to your budget!!!! 

Katdthehoneybee how is your move and settling going too?


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> They can live off of toast for at least a day or two, haha!



They are smart enough to order pizza at least


----------



## Marylin

Chimel said:


> Sorry I don't know how to reply to a specific message using my phone. Maybe I just don't see it.
> 
> Anyway, I want my capsule wardrobe to be well made/luxury items so unfortunately, that means neutrals but I don't mind.
> The next items I want will focus on shoes. I can't wear heels for another 3 months so my next aim is black quilted ballerina flats. Luckily I got most of my items these past two years so I consider myself very lucky. It's just frustrating that it's never ending. Saving for the high end items has taken a toll on my work clothes though haha
> 
> It would be nice to have someone join me. It's great to have support and people to cheer you up during your shopping lows.



Chimel, Pretty Ballerinas make exactly what your looking for, if  you haven't already. I bought a black quilted pair last summer and I love it!  Not that I'm saying go out there and shop...
I find it great that you have a goal and know what you want and that your willing to save for it!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> It turns out my car wasn't the only one broken into, there were 30 break ins over the weekend and 69 on Tuesday! I am sorry to hear you had to deal with the same crap. It's such a terrible feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could join you in the not shopping. I am afraid I wouldn't make it though for that long. I once went 1 month without shopping and it was very difficult. I am excited to see your capsule pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, it's easy to get caught up in wanting to plan the typical big expensive wedding. I don't know how all my friends are spending $50k+ on their weddings. I wouldn't dream of asking my parents for that type of money especially since they are planning for retiring in the next 5 years. My parents have been married nearly 30 years and they could care less about their big wedding or their wedding photos etc. Now that things have calmed down from moving and all that we can start figuring out what we want and finally set a date.



My advice is: do what makes you happy! We got married 18 years ago and had a beautiful yet small ceremony and reception. When I think of that day, the first thing that comes to mind is not the church or the dress or the food,not even friends or family, but - as tacky as it may sound - it is my husband turning around smiling at me walking down the aisle. 
In the end it is only about you two.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Greetings ladies!
> 
> Marylin hope the last weekend at home before school goes well!!!
> 
> How is work still crazy? Did I already ask what your profession was? For some reason I thought you might be medical?
> 
> Jen hope things are going a bit better for you. Wedding planning should be joyous and make you both happy I think! I'm not married but I've seen friends do so in all manner of planning. And what I've got from that is you should do what pleases you and appeals to your budget!!!!
> 
> Katdthehoneybee how is your move and settling going too?



Sass! Hi! How's it going? Settled in yet? How many funny words have you picked up from the locals. 
Work is doing better thanks for asking. No, I'm not medical, you must be thinking that because I'm on call quite a lot and work crazy shifts. I'm actually a journalist, a news presenter to be exact, for the radio.since I do a lot of morning shows I have to get up so early.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Its totally not fair that you care so much and other people care so little. Don't worry, karma will work its way around.
> 
> Not much job prep other than shopping! I'm thinking of refining my work image. My equation for the C-suite: black, short-sleeved, sheath dress with black or nude pumps, minimal jewelry, but HANDBAGS!!! I think I'm going to try to express myself through handbags. This might be very dangerous. I might have to get a second job.



Hi beluga, ready yet? What are you going to wear on your first day?


----------



## beluga

Marylin said:


> Hi beluga, ready yet? What are you going to wear on your first day?



Sorry I've been MIA. We had a family emergency these past few weeks. Lack of sleep and dragging 4 kids in and out of ICU. On a lighter note, whatever I wear to work will also work for a funeral. Quite ironic. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## eggtartapproved

beluga said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. We had a family emergency these past few weeks. Lack of sleep and dragging 4 kids in and out of ICU. On a lighter note, whatever I wear to work will also work for a funeral. Quite ironic. I hope everyone else is doing well.


Sorry to hear this beluga, I hope everything's ok !! *hugs*


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 your ring is so gorgeous, and many congrats!!! I'm so excited for you


----------



## eggtartapproved

Chimel said:


> This thread was very therapeutic. I've been trying to cut back on my immense spending and it's so hard. I'm trying to create a capsule wardrobe but find myself wanting to get things to complete my capsule wardrobe. My goals is to withhold from purchasing my items until January next year.
> I hope I can do it



I think after this year, my goal next yr is to have a no-spending year except to replace staple items so that I can pare down to somewhat of a capsule wardrobe.


----------



## Mimmy

Stopping in to say hi! Sounds like everyone is really busy. 

Jen, getting your car broken into really stinks. I like your recent purchases.

Chimel, welcome!

Sass and katdhoneybee, hope you're both getting settled in. 

Beluga, sorry to hear that you had a family emergency; hope everything works out!


----------



## mcb100

I'd like to add that I am no longer strictly sticking to my budget, but that I am buying fewer items and really thinking carefully about what few high quality pieces I buy. I'm buying like one piece at a time, trying to do like one or two nice items per month and not buy anything else related to clothing/accessories/extras. But before I was strictly cutting everything out (no shopping at all whatsoever) and it just wasn't working.... (and I'm not defending myself here because even though I'm only buying one or two wardrobe pieces per month, they are designer items.), but in my defense, I need clothes. I have gained weight and basically have nothing from last year's winter season that I can wear at all.....like no jeans, only had one pair of shorts, tops are all too tight, etc.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, I am glad that it seems that work has calmed down a bit for you. 

How is your fall wardrobe planning coming along. Did you manage to find anything that you like to add to your closet? I am in a somewhat similar dilemma; but for summer. Summer lasts forever in Florida. I have enough warm weather clothing, but a lot of it is not exciting me currently. I really don't want to add more summer clothing right now, so I am trying to come up with new looks using my existing pieces. I feel kind of meh, about it though. 

I have a few, new fall looks that I want desperately to wear. With temperatures still in the 80's and 90's they will have to wait though.[emoji28]


----------



## ralz29

beluga, I'm sorry to hear this, too. I hope the new job will lift up your spirits on Monday.
On another note, I just came back to the UK today and am in the process of unpacking. I had left some things in storage and opening the boxes is like setting off a bomb. How come whenever I open my closet there's nothing in there but when I pack (I could barely close my suitcases) or unpack it suddenly turns into an Asos warehouse? I still feel like I need some things but after today I'm thinking of maybe buying things every other month. "No shopping for a month every other month" sounds better actually. 
Also, speaking of Asos, I have an update on the coat that I posted a while ago. It wasn't quite what I expected but the price was good and I didn't want to return it so I altered it myself. I will share photos soon after I deal with all the chaos around me. I am excited to 'meet' my clothes again but moving in is always so exhausting. I sympathize with all of you going through an actual move!


----------



## Mimmy

mcb100 said:


> I'd like to add that I am no longer strictly sticking to my budget, but that I am buying fewer items and really thinking carefully about what few high quality pieces I buy. I'm buying like one piece at a time, trying to do like one or two nice items per month and not buy anything else related to clothing/accessories/extras. But before I was strictly cutting everything out (no shopping at all whatsoever) and it just wasn't working.... (and I'm not defending myself here because even though I'm only buying one or two wardrobe pieces per month, they are designer items.), but in my defense, I need clothes. I have gained weight and basically have nothing from last year's winter season that I can wear at all.....like no jeans, only had one pair of shorts, tops are all too tight, etc.




I hear you mcb100 on trying not to buy anything being extremely difficult! That has not worked out well for me, when I have tried it. Even though you are not sticking strictly to a budget, you do have a plan. You are thinking about what you buy, and buying quality items.[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## mcb100

Mimmy said:


> I hear you mcb100 on trying not to buy anything being extremely difficult! That has not worked out well for me, when I have tried it. Even though you are not sticking strictly to a budget, you do have a plan. You are thinking about what you buy, and buying quality items.[emoji106]&#127996;


 
Thanks. Yeah just cutting any shopping out cold didn't work. But I'll also admit I have nothing to wear now that I've went up a few sizes. But I have no credit card debt nor do I use credit cards/no student loans or loans of any kind, and am still only buying one or two pieces a month, partly because like I stated, I truly have nothing for my size now. I went through my stuff and literally found like one pair of jeans and they were too tight....so at least there is a need on my part for some kind of clothing.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> My advice is: do what makes you happy! We got married 18 years ago and had a beautiful yet small ceremony and reception. When I think of that day, the first thing that comes to mind is not the church or the dress or the food,not even friends or family, but - as tacky as it may sound - it is my husband turning around smiling at me walking down the aisle.
> 
> In the end it is only about you two.




Aw that is so sweet... Congrats on 18 years!!



beluga said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. We had a family emergency these past few weeks. Lack of sleep and dragging 4 kids in and out of ICU. On a lighter note, whatever I wear to work will also work for a funeral. Quite ironic. I hope everyone else is doing well.




Ah beluga I hope everything is okay! Prayers for you and your family!



eggtartapproved said:


> Jen123 your ring is so gorgeous, and many congrats!!! I'm so excited for you




Thank you so much!!



Mimmy said:


> Stopping in to say hi! Sounds like everyone is really busy.
> 
> Jen, getting your car broken into really stinks. I like your recent purchases.
> 
> Chimel, welcome!
> 
> Sass and katdhoneybee, hope you're both getting settled in.
> 
> Beluga, sorry to hear that you had a family emergency; hope everything works out!




Thanks mimmy... I was planning on not shopping for a while after all my new work clothing buys but I found some really great deals on shoes today!!

I got the Stuart weitzman nudist heel for $130 and two AGL flats for $100 each. If anyone needs a comfortable flat try AGL, they are the best in my opinion!


----------



## BostonBrunette

Hi ladies! I'm new here, but read this entire thread today and thought I'd join in. 

Loved looking at all of your outfits, Marylin. 

Jen, I'll have to look into that brand (the flats^). One thing I actually do need to purchase is a new pair of black flats. Each year I end up wearing mine into the ground. 

I just purchased the Marie Kondo tidying up book, so I'm planning to overhaul my closet (and apartment in general). Right now I have so many great things in my closest that I can't wear because of weight gain. It's ridiculous, especially since the clothes are just every so slightly too small. With a bit of discipline, I could be wearing the items in about six to eight weeks. So, every time I think about going to the store to purchase something new, I'm going to make myself go to the gym instead. Better for my physical and mental health--and my wallet


----------



## Sass

Jen123 said:


> Aw that is so sweet... Congrats on 18 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah beluga I hope everything is okay! Prayers for you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mimmy... I was planning on not shopping for a while after all my new work clothing buys but I found some really great deals on shoes today!!
> 
> I got the Stuart weitzman nudist heel for $130 and two AGL flats for $100 each. If anyone needs a comfortable flat try AGL, they are the best in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 3126124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126126




Love your new shoes Jen! Good buys and very staple like items


----------



## Sass

ralz29 said:


> beluga, I'm sorry to hear this, too. I hope the new job will lift up your spirits on Monday.
> On another note, I just came back to the UK today and am in the process of unpacking. I had left some things in storage and opening the boxes is like setting off a bomb. How come whenever I open my closet there's nothing in there but when I pack (I could barely close my suitcases) or unpack it suddenly turns into an Asos warehouse? I still feel like I need some things but after today I'm thinking of maybe buying things every other month. "No shopping for a month every other month" sounds better actually.
> Also, speaking of Asos, I have an update on the coat that I posted a while ago. It wasn't quite what I expected but the price was good and I didn't want to return it so I altered it myself. I will share photos soon after I deal with all the chaos around me. I am excited to 'meet' my clothes again but moving in is always so exhausting. I sympathize with all of you going through an actual move!




Yay!! Can't wait to see new/old/altered outfit options!! 

Next time your in the UK let me know I feel like you'd be an excellent shopping buddy!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Sass! Hi! How's it going? Settled in yet? How many funny words have you picked up from the locals.
> 
> Work is doing better thanks for asking. No, I'm not medical, you must be thinking that because I'm on call quite a lot and work crazy shifts. I'm actually a journalist, a news presenter to be exact, for the radio.since I do a lot of morning shows I have to get up so early.




What a cool job! That sounds like fun, busy and stressful but fun!!! It makes sense why you might need to be on call & dressed a specific way for work.

Thanks Marylin & Mimmy - I am doing well thanks. I've been travelling since early September so no settling as such. I'm away from the UK for probably month. 

It's nice travelling. I have a couple of things I have firmly planned but otherwise I'm simply just going with the flow. Travel where I feel as I want spontaneously. Trying to keep it fashionable on the road is challenging haha.

I got news I got a job offer though (already) so I am just thrilled about that.


----------



## Marylin

beluga said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. We had a family emergency these past few weeks. Lack of sleep and dragging 4 kids in and out of ICU. On a lighter note, whatever I wear to work will also work for a funeral. Quite ironic. I hope everyone else is doing well.



Oh no,beluga! I don't dare to ask what happened. 
You're a hero, I really admire you for taking care of 4 little kids, being smart, funny and stylish and starting a new job at the same time! :salute:


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I think after this year, my goal next yr is to have a no-spending year except to replace staple items so that I can pare down to somewhat of a capsule wardrobe.



A no spending YEAR? I've read about people who did it (that's what made me start the thread), but to actually do it?


----------



## Marylin

mcb100 said:


> I'd like to add that I am no longer strictly sticking to my budget, but that I am buying fewer items and really thinking carefully about what few high quality pieces I buy. I'm buying like one piece at a time, trying to do like one or two nice items per month and not buy anything else related to clothing/accessories/extras. But before I was strictly cutting everything out (no shopping at all whatsoever) and it just wasn't working.... (and I'm not defending myself here because even though I'm only buying one or two wardrobe pieces per month, they are designer items.), but in my defense, I need clothes. I have gained weight and basically have nothing from last year's winter season that I can wear at all.....like no jeans, only had one pair of shorts, tops are all too tight, etc.



mcb, you were right. You do need to put something on your body, so it really is ok to buy a few things. I hate, how when I gain weight all my fall back outfits are out of reach.and it is important to feel good! 
I've found that thinking about everything I buy and considering how it would work in my closet has helped the most.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin, I am glad that it seems that work has calmed down a bit for you.
> 
> How is your fall wardrobe planning coming along. Did you manage to find anything that you like to add to your closet? I am in a somewhat similar dilemma; but for summer. Summer lasts forever in Florida. I have enough warm weather clothing, but a lot of it is not exciting me currently. I really don't want to add more summer clothing right now, so I am trying to come up with new looks using my existing pieces. I feel kind of meh, about it though.
> 
> I have a few, new fall looks that I want desperately to wear. With temperatures still in the 80's and 90's they will have to wait though.[emoji28]



Mimmy, hello! Yes!! The gates are open! I've found a jacket, shirt and pants. All basics. Will share soon.
I know how you feel! I think your outfits are always cute, but I don't see all these pretty tops and great bags everyday, so I'm still excited. Keep it up, and please keep sharing, I really adore your style!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> beluga, I'm sorry to hear this, too. I hope the new job will lift up your spirits on Monday.
> On another note, I just came back to the UK today and am in the process of unpacking. I had left some things in storage and opening the boxes is like setting off a bomb. How come whenever I open my closet there's nothing in there but when I pack (I could barely close my suitcases) or unpack it suddenly turns into an Asos warehouse? I still feel like I need some things but after today I'm thinking of maybe buying things every other month. "No shopping for a month every other month" sounds better actually.
> Also, speaking of Asos, I have an update on the coat that I posted a while ago. It wasn't quite what I expected but the price was good and I didn't want to return it so I altered it myself. I will share photos soon after I deal with all the chaos around me. I am excited to 'meet' my clothes again but moving in is always so exhausting. I sympathize with all of you going through an actual move!



Ralz,can't wait to see your sewing talents in action again! Asos is kind of addicting, but for me it's been more miss than hit recently. I find that the quality is getting worse, maybe.
Every other month sounds reasonable. Maybe I should join you.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin you have an awesome job! No wonder why you have such crazy hours!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Aw that is so sweet... Congrats on 18 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah beluga I hope everything is okay! Prayers for you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mimmy... I was planning on not shopping for a while after all my new work clothing buys but I found some really great deals on shoes today!!
> 
> I got the Stuart weitzman nudist heel for $130 and two AGL flats for $100 each. If anyone needs a comfortable flat try AGL, they are the best in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 3126124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126126



I like them all! Especially the second pair. Glad you found something comfortable!


----------



## Marylin

BostonBrunette said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here, but read this entire thread today and thought I'd join in.
> 
> Loved looking at all of your outfits, Marylin.
> 
> Jen, I'll have to look into that brand (the flats^). One thing I actually do need to purchase is a new pair of black flats. Each year I end up wearing mine into the ground.
> 
> I just purchased the Marie Kondo tidying up book, so I'm planning to overhaul my closet (and apartment in general). Right now I have so many great things in my closest that I can't wear because of weight gain. It's ridiculous, especially since the clothes are just every so slightly too small. With a bit of discipline, I could be wearing the items in about six to eight weeks. So, every time I think about going to the store to purchase something new, I'm going to make myself go to the gym instead. Better for my physical and mental health--and my wallet



BostonBrunette, welcome to the party! :welcome2: And thank you!
I've read the book, it did help,but I will neve roll my tops to squeeze them into drawers....  It's a great way to reflect on what you actually like, so I'm sure you'll have fun with it.

Yeah, weight is a b****.  You can do it though. If your clothes are only slightly too small, you'll be back in no time. It's great that you're starting right away. I've waited too long and gained too much, so it took me months to lose it. If you need any support, we're here!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> What a cool job! That sounds like fun, busy and stressful but fun!!! It makes sense why you might need to be on call & dressed a specific way for work.
> 
> Thanks Marylin & Mimmy - I am doing well thanks. I've been travelling since early September so no settling as such. I'm away from the UK for probably month.
> 
> It's nice travelling. I have a couple of things I have firmly planned but otherwise I'm simply just going with the flow. Travel where I feel as I want spontaneously. Trying to keep it fashionable on the road is challenging haha.
> 
> I got news I got a job offer though (already) so I am just thrilled about that.



That's the life! I'm slightly envious , but you really deserve to have tons of fun after all the packing and moving! Where did you go, if you don't mind my asking?

Wow,an offer! So soon! When will you start, and what will you wear?


----------



## beluga

Thank all for your kindness and support. Its been an emotional roller coaster these past few weeks. 

Jen, enjoy wedding planning, enjoy your wedding. I was one of those that had a very, very, ginormous elaborate wedding. I floated down the aisle in a gold silk, Swarovski crystal-encrusted gown with a 10-foot train. My husband hand-painted our initials on the runner I walked on. The ceremony was traditional Roman Catholic mass that lasted 2 hours. I felt like it was over in a blink of an eye. My husband cried. It was by far the happiest day of my life, even more than when the kids were born. It was special to my husband and I because we wanted to share our love for each other with all our friends and family. 

Side note: I wear my gown every year on our anniversary and parade around the house. The kids tell me I'm a princess.


----------



## beluga

Sass said:


> What a cool job! That sounds like fun, busy and stressful but fun!!! It makes sense why you might need to be on call & dressed a specific way for work.
> 
> Thanks Marylin & Mimmy - I am doing well thanks. I've been travelling since early September so no settling as such. I'm away from the UK for probably month.
> 
> It's nice travelling. I have a couple of things I have firmly planned but otherwise I'm simply just going with the flow. Travel where I feel as I want spontaneously. Trying to keep it fashionable on the road is challenging haha.
> 
> I got news I got a job offer though (already) so I am just thrilled about that.



Congrats on job offer!!! New beginnings are always exciting.


----------



## BostonBrunette

beluga said:


> I was one of those that had a very, very, ginormous elaborate wedding. I floated down the aisle in a gold silk, Swarovski crystal-encrusted gown with a 10-foot train. My husband hand-painted our initials on the runner I walked on. The ceremony was traditional Roman Catholic mass that lasted 2 hours. I felt like it was over in a blink of an eye. My husband cried. It was by far the happiest day of my life, even more than when the kids were born. It was special to my husband and I because we wanted to share our love for each other with all our friends and family.
> 
> Side note: I wear my gown every year on our anniversary and parade around the house. The kids tell me I'm a princess.



I'd love to see pictures of your wedding. 

Laughing about your princess parade. You know, I have a friend who once hosted a "wear your wedding dress again" party (it was prior to the beginning of our friendship, so I only heard stories about it). All jokes aside, I thought it sounded like a really fun idea. It's a shame that we spend so much effort picking out a dress--not to mention the money--only to wear it once.


----------



## Marylin

BostonBrunette said:


> I'd love to see pictures of your wedding.
> 
> Laughing about your princess parade. You know, I have a friend who once hosted a "wear your wedding dress again" party (it was prior to the beginning of our friendship, so I only heard stories about it). All jokes aside, I thought it sounded like a really fun idea. It's a shame that we spend so much effort picking out a dress--not to mention the money--only to wear it once.



Well, that would be really shopping out of your own wardrobe...
We could split the cpw on these gowns in half!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Marylin you have an awesome job! No wonder why you have such crazy hours!



Awesome,yes. Especially when I drive to work in a snowstorm at three in the morning before the snowplows, just to be there in time to tell everybody there's a snowstorm and they shouldn't drive.
But I'm not complaining, it's the best job. Ever. And since its not TV, there probably won't be a 25year old skinny blond to take it over soon .


----------



## Marylin

Here we go.  I needed basic navy pants that I found for a good price yesterday and then finally got bitten by the shopping bug. It was a small one. I bought this shirt, which is great,because it's long enough to cover my hips.  (Borrowed the picture from the Ralph Lauren website.)


----------



## Jen123

BostonBrunette said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here, but read this entire thread today and thought I'd join in.
> 
> Loved looking at all of your outfits, Marylin.
> 
> Jen, I'll have to look into that brand (the flats^). One thing I actually do need to purchase is a new pair of black flats. Each year I end up wearing mine into the ground.
> 
> I just purchased the Marie Kondo tidying up book, so I'm planning to overhaul my closet (and apartment in general). Right now I have so many great things in my closest that I can't wear because of weight gain. It's ridiculous, especially since the clothes are just every so slightly too small. With a bit of discipline, I could be wearing the items in about six to eight weeks. So, every time I think about going to the store to purchase something new, I'm going to make myself go to the gym instead. Better for my physical and mental health--and my wallet




Welcome! You're not alone with the weight gain issue, there's a few of us in this thread! Myfitnesspal helped me lose half of the weight I gained after college. Have you tried some sort of tracker like that?



Sass said:


> Love your new shoes Jen! Good buys and very staple like items




Thanks sass! I loveeee AGL's... It's been 2 years since I have found a classic pair at Nordstrom rack so I was thrilled yesterday when these babies showed up.



Sass said:


> What a cool job! That sounds like fun, busy and stressful but fun!!! It makes sense why you might need to be on call & dressed a specific way for work.
> 
> Thanks Marylin & Mimmy - I am doing well thanks. I've been travelling since early September so no settling as such. I'm away from the UK for probably month.
> 
> It's nice travelling. I have a couple of things I have firmly planned but otherwise I'm simply just going with the flow. Travel where I feel as I want spontaneously. Trying to keep it fashionable on the road is challenging haha.
> 
> I got news I got a job offer though (already) so I am just thrilled about that.




Congrats on your offer!! What will your new dress code be?



Marylin said:


> I like them all! Especially the second pair. Glad you found something comfortable!




Thanks Marylin!!



beluga said:


> Thank all for your kindness and support. Its been an emotional roller coaster these past few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Jen, enjoy wedding planning, enjoy your wedding. I was one of those that had a very, very, ginormous elaborate wedding. I floated down the aisle in a gold silk, Swarovski crystal-encrusted gown with a 10-foot train. My husband hand-painted our initials on the runner I walked on. The ceremony was traditional Roman Catholic mass that lasted 2 hours. I felt like it was over in a blink of an eye. My husband cried. It was by far the happiest day of my life, even more than when the kids were born. It was special to my husband and I because we wanted to share our love for each other with all our friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I wear my gown every year on our anniversary and parade around the house. The kids tell me I'm a princess.




Wow your dress sounds stunning!! I hope you post a picture of it sometime it sounds beautiful!


----------



## Marylin

And then I got this jacket, which is tailored, yet comfortable. (Pic borrowed from Iro)


----------



## MinaAnais

Wow! It took me almost a week to read all posts, it's been great company and so comforting to read everybody's challenges and smart ideas!  You're all great and very inspiring!

I think the older I got the more I wanted to focus on quality and have lost interest in trendy seasonal items.

I lost 2 dress sizes in the last year or so (I am still a big girl) and instead of filling up the wardrobe, I bought a small capsule wardrobe for office wear (6 tops, 2 Blazers and 4 trousers) which I really enjoying wearing and even received some compliments! This is great as I'm a slow burner and it will take a while to loose all extra weight.

I am still useless with partywear! I keep using the same 2 tops and the trousers! I  hope  to learn some tricks and tips from this thread  

Big thanks for suggesting the app style book,  it's amazing!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Wow! It took me almost a week to read all posts, it's been great company and so comforting to read everybody's challenges and smart ideas!  You're all great and very inspiring!
> 
> I think the older I got the more I wanted to focus on quality and have lost interest in trendy seasonal items.
> 
> I lost 2 dress sizes in the last year or so (I am still a big girl) and instead of filling up the wardrobe, I bought a small capsule wardrobe for office wear (6 tops, 2 Blazers and 4 trousers) which I really enjoying wearing and even received some compliments! This is great as I'm a slow burner and it will take a while to loose all extra weight.
> 
> I am still useless with partywear! I keep using the same 2 tops and the trousers! I  hope  to learn some tricks and tips from this thread
> 
> Big thanks for suggesting the app style book,  it's amazing!



Hello, MinaAnais - what a beautiful name! Welcome to this party, the more the merrier! 
You obviously already are what some of us are still trying to become and what I will never be: a smart shopper with a smart wardrobe that fits, looks good,and that you can enjoy.  I'm very jealous!! You should have your stylebook done in no time!

Party wear, hm. What kind of party are you thinking about? The fun one with friends on a Saturday night in a cool bar? Or the one I went to today. 70th birthday at a restaurant in the middle of nowhere, too much greasy food and an average age of 65. (Can't believe, I took my Chanel flap. What was I thinking?)
Would love to see your partywear as it is now,maybe we can come up with ideas?


----------



## MinaAnais

Thanks for the kind welcome!  the only downside of having such a small working wardrobe is that I have to keep up with the laundry and ironing! 

Party wear, uhm, indeed. I am bottom heavy, I don't  wear skirts or dresses as I am comfortable wearing them.

 At  the moment, I use the same outfit for drinks with girlfriends,  going to an exhibition with the other half, and I would have even used it to come at the birthday party you just went today!   I am sure the Chanel flap was a great success 

Black shoes, black trousers and leopard top.... This is the going out outfit...






Thing is, both  Xmas and my birthday  are coming up, I'd be happy if I could come up with couple of  different outfits . Tuxedo jacket is one of the items that I'll definitely look up for!

Boyfriend promised to get me a a RM love bag, which will replace the old Parentesi. 


I have 6 weeks time to  come up with something different for my birthday, boyfriend got some tickets for an opera concerts for my birthday! So this could be an outfit with the top and blazer from Marella, which I saw the other day... 





Uhm, this is almost like a mission impossible!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome!  the only downside of having such a small working wardrobe is that I have to keep up with the laundry and ironing!
> 
> Party wear, uhm, indeed. I am bottom heavy, I don't  wear skirts or dresses as I am comfortable wearing them.
> 
> At  the moment, I use the same outfit for drinks with girlfriends,  going to an exhibition with the other half, and I would have even used it to come at the birthday party you just went today!   I am sure the Chanel flap was a great success
> 
> Black shoes, black trousers and leopard top.... This is the going out outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, both  Xmas and my birthday  are coming up, I'd be happy if I could come up with couple of  different outfits . Tuxedo jacket is one of the items that I'll definitely look up for!
> 
> Boyfriend promised to get me a a RM love bag, which will replace the old Parentesi.
> 
> 
> I have 6 weeks time to  come up with something different for my birthday, boyfriend got some tickets for an opera concerts for my birthday! So this could be an outfit with the top and blazer from Marella, which I saw the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, this is almost like a mission impossible!



Can't quite see, but I think we have the same watch!! Yeah! I have never met anyone who has that same one!!
Well, I do like your looks,but I can tell why you're looking for something else.my first advice would be to look for color. If you carry your weight on the bottom half, you can play with accents on the top half. Red obviously for the the holidays, but really, anything you like would work. My secret weapons are my jackets and blazers. I can get away with the same black pants by putting different shirts and jackets together.  But I must admit, that I own more then 6 tops....


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> And then I got this jacket, which is tailored, yet comfortable. (Pic borrowed from Iro)



I love this!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass, congrats on getting a job offer already!

MinaAnais, I like the outfits that you posted. The opera look is very chic. If you think it would not be too out of range for what you like though, I agree with Marylin that a bit of color would add to your existing pieces. 

Marylin, that Iro jacket!! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Thanks bakeacookie and Mimmy. I almost wore the jacket today, but it's still a bit too warm.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Sass, congrats on getting a job offer already!
> 
> MinaAnais, I like the outfits that you posted. The opera look is very chic. If you think it would not be too out of range for what you like though, I agree with Marylin that a bit of color would add to your existing pieces.
> 
> Marylin, that Iro jacket!!



Thanks  for the warm welcome! Agree that a pop of colour would help, let's see I will find in the next couple of weeks.

Marylin, do you also have an omega constellation mini? It was the present for my 30th, ages ago! Such s beautiful watch! 

Love the Iro jacket, it's a great versatile piece!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> A no spending YEAR? I've read about people who did it (that's what made me start the thread), but to actually do it?



We'll see hahah.. maybe a full year is not realistic since this year i've only managed one non-spend month, but that said, I picked up a lot of staples in the last 2 years since I overhauled my closet and look. If I did make purchase next year, they should only really be replacing things.. so i don't think a no spend year is accurate - more like a 'no more adding numbers' to my closet.. I'll let you know what I decide!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> We'll see hahah.. maybe a full year is not realistic since this year i've only managed one non-spend month, but that said, I picked up a lot of staples in the last 2 years since I overhauled my closet and look. If I did make purchase next year, they should only really be replacing things.. so i don't think a no spend year is accurate - more like a 'no more adding numbers' to my closet.. I'll let you know what I decide!




This idea intrigues me; not the absolute no spending, I'm not going to purposely set myself up for failure!! I might be able to "not add numbers" to my closet though. 

Yes, I am the same person who is somewhat bored by my summer wardrobe. I will have to think about this more...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks  for the warm welcome! Agree that a pop of colour would help, let's see I will find in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Marylin, do you also have an omega constellation mini? It was the present for my 30th, ages ago! Such s beautiful watch!
> 
> Love the Iro jacket, it's a great versatile piece!



It's the constellation, but it might be a bit bigger. I got it 20 years ago for Christmas, don't know if they made different sizes then. I got my husband a bigger size 2 years later. I love my watch. Everytime I think of maybe getting another one I feel like plotting betrayal. 

Thanks for the compliment on the jacket. I think I'll have to wait until it's much colder, this thing is made of wool, and even tough fall is hitting us hard, it's not cold enough. - yet.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> We'll see hahah.. maybe a full year is not realistic since this year i've only managed one non-spend month, but that said, I picked up a lot of staples in the last 2 years since I overhauled my closet and look. If I did make purchase next year, they should only really be replacing things.. so i don't think a no spend year is accurate - more like a 'no more adding numbers' to my closet.. I'll let you know what I decide!



Sounds like a good idea and pretty realistic. That's an approach I could do, too, and probably should.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This idea intrigues me; not the absolute no spending, I'm not going to purposely set myself up for failure!! I might be able to "not add numbers" to my closet though.
> 
> Yes, I am the same person who is somewhat bored by my summer wardrobe. I will have to think about this more...



It's tough not having proper seasons. On the other hand, you don't have to have that many clothes and can get expensive pieces,because you can wear them a lot.
 We can't leave the house any more without some kind of coat or jacket. Yet it's still too warm for sweaters or heavier fabrics. So that means layering, which I don't like. I'm not a big fan of wearing tons of clothes, I'd rather put on one dress and shoes and be done.  Won't happen for another 9or 10 months now, that's how long we'll  have to wait for next summer.


----------



## Marylin

To nude or not to nude?
During my first successful shopping spree last weekend, I noticed that nude or light pink or beige or whatever non existent color nude is, was all over the place. It seems to go well with very soft sweaters or silk blouses,  but I would link it more to spring,maybe winter, than fall. Plus, for me it could be tough to style, because I'm blond and pale, I could end up looking very sick.
I would like to hear what you think about this softer approach to fall, if you wear it and how.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> To nude or not to nude?
> During my first successful shopping spree last weekend, I noticed that nude or light pink or beige or whatever non existent color nude is, was all over the place. It seems to go well with very soft sweaters or silk blouses,  but I would link it more to spring,maybe winter, than fall. Plus, for me it could be tough to style, because I'm blond and pale, I could end up looking very sick.
> I would like to hear what you think about this softer approach to fall, if you wear it and how.




I think the nude pink whatever color is so pretty. I found a photo of a blond rocking it. I think you could definitely rock it [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I think the nude pink whatever color is so pretty. I found a photo of a blond rocking it. I think you could definitely rock it [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3130238



This is in fact very pretty, Jen. Thanks for your effort! 
This also is very close to the pink/nude variations in my wardrobe. I just might not have thought about it for fall outfits. I would think fall means heavier fabrics and richer colors. 
This is an example of how I wear this pinkish tone.


----------



## Marylin

Another example.


----------



## katdhoneybee

*Sass* and *Mimmy*, slowly but surely we are settling in to our new place, thank you so much! The apartment itself is awesome, and I now live just a few minutes' walk away from my job - that alone is tough to beat. 

I'm not completely caught up on the thread since the last time I checked in, I hope everyone is doing well! 

Please excuse me for jumping right in to my own topic, but I need some advice from all of you world travelers! I am taking a trip to Munich in three weeks and I have a couple questions (for now!) as I'm thinking about packing.

First, what do you advise I wear for such a long flight? My longest leg is 9 hours. I usually wear jeans or something even for cross country flights, but that doesn't seem like the right choice here...is it?

Second, supposedly weather in Munich in October is on average 65*F in the day and 40*F at night. With that in mind (it seems too good to be true - if you have experience there otherwise, please share!), I'm trying to sort of winterize things I already own but leave some room for layering for warmer afternoons. What do you ladies think about this outfit? It's the only outfit I've put together in mind for the trip so far. It's a longer silk dress that I paired with some suede boots (and a belt I recently got - shout out to *Mimmy*!). I'm not sure what to wear on top though. A cardigan? A trench coat? Both? This outfit is supposed to be sort of casual, like walking around - am I being delusional about that?

Sorry for the long post! I think this will help me get started. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> *Sass* and *Mimmy*, slowly but surely we are settling in to our new place, thank you so much! The apartment itself is awesome, and I now live just a few minutes' walk away from my job - that alone is tough to beat.
> 
> I'm not completely caught up on the thread since the last time I checked in, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Please excuse me for jumping right in to my own topic, but I need some advice from all of you world travelers! I am taking a trip to Munich in three weeks and I have a couple questions (for now!) as I'm thinking about packing.
> 
> First, what do you advise I wear for such a long flight? My longest leg is 9 hours. I usually wear jeans or something even for cross country flights, but that doesn't seem like the right choice here...is it?
> 
> Second, supposedly weather in Munich in October is on average 65*F in the day and 40*F at night. With that in mind (it seems too good to be true - if you have experience there otherwise, please share!), I'm trying to sort of winterize things I already own but leave some room for layering for warmer afternoons. What do you ladies think about this outfit? It's the only outfit I've put together in mind for the trip so far. It's a longer silk dress that I paired with some suede boots (and a belt I recently got - shout out to *Mimmy*!). I'm not sure what to wear on top though. A cardigan? A trench coat? Both? This outfit is supposed to be sort of casual, like walking around - am I being delusional about that?
> 
> Sorry for the long post! I think this will help me get started. Thanks in advance!



How exciting! 
I'm glad your settling and very jealous about your short commute 

With October you never know here. We've had very hot days and we had snow and there's no way to tell what it's going to be. You will need some kind of trench or raincoat and boots for sure. Comfortable shoes are a must,because not all streets are even, we do have a lot of cobblestone. Your dress is cute, maybe even unnecessarily chic for walking around. For casual looks I'd go with pants, jeans even, but a smart jacket and pretty bag. Save the dress for going out, you don't want to get it damaged in the subway or streetcar. 
I'll try to find a few looks for you that are typically Munich.
You can get away with pretty much anything, if it has a stylish vibe. Imagine New York and Paris with a bit of Colorado. 
What are your plans? Oktoberfest will be over by then, but personally, I don't think that's bad....
I'll think about outfit ideas.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Another example.



I like your examples using nude/pink tones, Marylin. 

I don't currently really have any nude or blush tones in my closet. I do have ivory tones, but that is not really the same. I am always looking at blogs and online stores, and over the weekend this is a dress that caught my eye. 


Unfortunately, I really can't justify the $445 price as I don't think I would wear it that often, but I do like it. I may see if I can find something similar, that is not as expensive or a top, [emoji3] in a similar color.


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> *Sass* and *Mimmy*, slowly but surely we are settling in to our new place, thank you so much! The apartment itself is awesome, and I now live just a few minutes' walk away from my job - that alone is tough to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not completely caught up on the thread since the last time I checked in, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me for jumping right in to my own topic, but I need some advice from all of you world travelers! I am taking a trip to Munich in three weeks and I have a couple questions (for now!) as I'm thinking about packing.
> 
> 
> 
> First, what do you advise I wear for such a long flight? My longest leg is 9 hours. I usually wear jeans or something even for cross country flights, but that doesn't seem like the right choice here...is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Second, supposedly weather in Munich in October is on average 65*F in the day and 40*F at night. With that in mind (it seems too good to be true - if you have experience there otherwise, please share!), I'm trying to sort of winterize things I already own but leave some room for layering for warmer afternoons. What do you ladies think about this outfit? It's the only outfit I've put together in mind for the trip so far. It's a longer silk dress that I paired with some suede boots (and a belt I recently got - shout out to *Mimmy*!). I'm not sure what to wear on top though. A cardigan? A trench coat? Both? This outfit is supposed to be sort of casual, like walking around - am I being delusional about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post! I think this will help me get started. Thanks in advance!




katd, I wish I could walk to work; that is great! A trip to Munich is exciting too. I have never been to Germany so I will leave that advice to Marylin, and others. Thanks for the belt shout out [emoji8], I love your belt and dress!

I do like picking out plane travel outfits, and have traveled internationally. I have found that comfort is key. In my experience jeans are fine, but I choose darker washes or black jeans. I like to layer in case the plane is warm or cold. Here are a couple of examples of a recent plane outfits. Please post some of your outfits when you decide.


----------



## Marylin

Love Mimmy's choices! 
I personally don't like jeans on the plane. They are to thick and sturdy for my liking. I'd rather wear leggings (the good looking kind) or pants with some kind of stretch. Comfy shirt or top and a long cardigan and scarf. Big bag that could get dirty. Even if you take care of it, security will push all your stuff into the boxes and squeeze them through the conveyer belt. Slip on/off shoes are essential for security and don't forget to wear socks. You don't want to walk around barefoot in the airport. 
On international flights I always wear stockings to prevent thrombosis,even though I'm not 70 and not huge... And I take extra socks, so I can take off my shoes,unless I fly business, they usually provide socks in business. Here is an example for what I have worn.


----------



## Marylin

Katdhoneybee, I've pinned some outfits that could easily be worn in Munich. I like them all, would wear every single one and have some that are very close. It seems like a uniform, might just be my style, but the point is, you have to take it up a notch, not to look too casual, but you don't have to dress up to the nines. Naturally chic, good shoes, nice nails, good hair. Simple, yet done, but not in a Farrah Fawcett kind of way. Not too much jewelry - well you wouldn't want to take the Crown Jewels on a trip, right. 
I still haven't mastered the ability of posting more than one pic, so I'm sorry, this will be a long line of posts and pics.


----------



## Marylin

Pic 2


----------



## Marylin

Pic 3


----------



## Marylin

Pic 4


----------



## Marylin

Pic 5


----------



## Marylin

Pic 6


----------



## Marylin

Pic 7


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I like your examples using nude/pink tones, Marylin.
> 
> I don't currently really have any nude or blush tones in my closet. I do have ivory tones, but that is not really the same. I am always looking at blogs and online stores, and over the weekend this is a dress that caught my eye.
> View attachment 3130784
> 
> Unfortunately, I really can't justify the $445 price as I don't think I would wear it that often, but I do like it. I may see if I can find something similar, that is not as expensive or a top, [emoji3] in a similar color.



Very pretty! But you're right. When would anybody wear this who's not Megan Draper in Mad Men?


----------



## Sass

Marylin I love the blush tones so pretty! I agree they aren't the colours for everybody. 

I'm blonde with olive-ish skin and I need to be picky if I wear these tones. But the outfit you posted is fantastic!!

Btw I love your examples of Munich style. I can't wait to come visit both Germany and specifically Munich to see all these stylish women!


----------



## Sass

Katd take my advice with a grain of salt because as much as I would love to be a stylish women at the airport I too cannot wear jeans I feel they are super restrictive.

I also find airlines fluctuate temps and I'm constantly hot/cold/hot etc. I struggle with heat. 

Also flight from Oz is 22+ hours to Europe so we are talking another kettle of fish.

I also wear compression tights too in case of DVT. 

To that end my last big flight I wore converse sneakers, my 'flashies' (attached pic) these pants are basically from like Australia Lulelemon and they are so comfy... a t-shirt, scarf and cardigan. Simple yet practical.


----------



## Sass

Thanks to all you ladies re: job congrats. I'm really thrilled.

Sadly I work in a hospital so I will wear some scrubs. They are not sexy trust me... 

But London outfit planning for weekends and my first proper winter will be exciting! I think I might buy a navy Le pliage? 

Marylin I'm doing a bit of an odd itinerary so far it's been Iceland, back to London to do visa check in, Bosnia and Herzegovina and currently saying hi from super warm Croatia! Late next week to Luxembourg to meet my HS friend. 

Good news I brought some new swimmers (my only fun shopping as such) I've attached a pic (sadly it's the model and not my fantastic figure in image)


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> This is in fact very pretty, Jen. Thanks for your effort!
> This also is very close to the pink/nude variations in my wardrobe. I just might not have thought about it for fall outfits. I would think fall means heavier fabrics and richer colors.
> This is an example of how I wear this pinkish tone.





Marylin said:


> Another example.



I love both of those outfits! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> Thanks to all you ladies re: job congrats. I'm really thrilled.
> 
> Sadly I work in a hospital so I will wear some scrubs. They are not sexy trust me...
> 
> But London outfit planning for weekends and my first proper winter will be exciting! I think I might buy a navy Le pliage?
> 
> Marylin I'm doing a bit of an odd itinerary so far it's been Iceland, back to London to do visa check in, Bosnia and Herzegovina and currently saying hi from super warm Croatia! Late next week to Luxembourg to meet my HS friend.
> 
> Good news I brought some new swimmers (my only fun shopping as such) I've attached a pic (sadly it's the model and not my fantastic figure in image)
> View attachment 3131369



I love your new bikini and how exciting about shopping for a London weekend wardrobe! I have a beige le pliage and use it quite often. It is my third one because my other two have ripped on the bottom (the bag doesnt hold wine bottles well LOL)


----------



## katdhoneybee

*Marylin*, I can't thank you enough for your advice and style pics! I definitely have a better idea of the direction I should go in. I will put together some more potential outfits for feedback over the weekend. I was feeling a bit out of sorts about my wardrobe and packing but now I feel inspired! 

Also, I'm relieved to hear you and *Sass* both wear circulation/compression socks - I was considering it because my feet tend to swell quite a bit while flying and it freaks me out (and those are much shorter flights!). That's also why I may not wear jeans and instead wear 'flashies' or stretchier pants/leggings. 

*Mimmy*, I _love_ your travel style pics! You always look pulled together! I actually just bought some suede slip-on shoes; I was inspired by the pictures of your slip-ons. I may just basically copy your looks, forgive me. 

*Marylin*, RE: our travel plans, to be honest, I'm grateful we are missing Oktoberfest. I am not a big fan of huge crowds and frankly I am happy drinking beer anytime, doesn't have to be a big occasion for me!  We are going to Augustiner Keller one evening (side note: I am planning to wear my mother's dirndl from 1968 - will I look insane?). One evening is an event at BMW Welt. The rest of the time will be pretty relaxed. There are organized tours that others are going on, but I'm a little hesitant to join. My husband and I are the types that like to explore and try to get the feel of the city and culture and how people live. I really would love any recommendations you have for places to go or things to experience. One thing I'm particularly interested in doing is going to a good flea market or other place that might have vintage West German pottery - I have a small collection and would love to add a piece or two. I'm not sure if this is something you could advise on, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks to all you ladies re: job congrats. I'm really thrilled.
> 
> Sadly I work in a hospital so I will wear some scrubs. They are not sexy trust me...
> 
> But London outfit planning for weekends and my first proper winter will be exciting! I think I might buy a navy Le pliage?
> 
> Marylin I'm doing a bit of an odd itinerary so far it's been Iceland, back to London to do visa check in, Bosnia and Herzegovina and currently saying hi from super warm Croatia! Late next week to Luxembourg to meet my HS friend.
> 
> Good news I brought some new swimmers (my only fun shopping as such) I've attached a pic (sadly it's the model and not my fantastic figure in image)
> View attachment 3131369


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> *Marylin*, I can't thank you enough for your advice and style pics! I definitely have a better idea of the direction I should go in. I will put together some more potential outfits for feedback over the weekend. I was feeling a bit out of sorts about my wardrobe and packing but now I feel inspired!
> 
> Also, I'm relieved to hear you and *Sass* both wear circulation/compression socks - I was considering it because my feet tend to swell quite a bit while flying and it freaks me out (and those are much shorter flights!). That's also why I may not wear jeans and instead wear 'flashies' or stretchier pants/leggings.
> 
> *Mimmy*, I _love_ your travel style pics! You always look pulled together! I actually just bought some suede slip-on shoes; I was inspired by the pictures of your slip-ons. I may just basically copy your looks, forgive me.
> 
> *Marylin*, RE: our travel plans, to be honest, I'm grateful we are missing Oktoberfest. I am not a big fan of huge crowds and frankly I am happy drinking beer anytime, doesn't have to be a big occasion for me!  We are going to Augustiner Keller one evening (side note: I am planning to wear my mother's dirndl from 1968 - will I look insane?). One evening is an event at BMW Welt. The rest of the time will be pretty relaxed. There are organized tours that others are going on, but I'm a little hesitant to join. My husband and I are the types that like to explore and try to get the feel of the city and culture and how people live. I really would love any recommendations you have for places to go or things to experience. One thing I'm particularly interested in doing is going to a good flea market or other place that might have vintage West German pottery - I have a small collection and would love to add a piece or two. I'm not sure if this is something you could advise on, but I thought I would throw it out there.



I'll definitely think of fun things to do, will post over the weekend. I might send you a private mail, not sure, if I want to bore everybody with my lame attempts on being a travel guide...  And will look into flea markets. Can you tell me, or email me which dates you'll be going, so I can look more specifically?
Wear your Dirndl! It's going to be fun, everybody does it!

And pleeease, don't expect every woman in Munich to be stylish and fashionable. I wouldn't want you to be disappointed by the frumpy ones or women like me who try hard, but don't always succeed...


----------



## Marylin

I had promised to post a mod pic wearing my new glasses. I've tried, but there's not much more to see than the dark glass in this one. 
I wore my white jacket for the first time today. Had to wear a short sleeved T-shirt underneath, so I wouldn't be too warm, but it did work well. I'm quite happy with the jacket.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> I'll definitely think of fun things to do, will post over the weekend. I might send you a private mail, not sure, if I want to bore everybody with my lame attempts on being a travel guide...  And will look into flea markets. Can you tell me, or email me which dates you'll be going, so I can look more specifically?
> Wear your Dirndl! It's going to be fun, everybody does it!
> 
> And pleeease, don't expect every woman in Munich to be stylish and fashionable. I wouldn't want you to be disappointed by the frumpy ones or women like me who try hard, but don't always succeed...


I promise I won't hold the women of Munich to an unreasonable standard! Where I live, everyone wears workout clothes, pretty much all the time (including me right now - and I, too, am not currently exercising). So anyone wearing real pants looks pretty fancy to me! 

You are too modest about your style, Marylin! P.S. I love the new sunglasses, but don't think I missed that amazingly chic jacket and blouse combo you are wearing! Completely love it. Sigh, Chanel .


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> I promise I won't hold the women of Munich to an unreasonable standard! Where I live, everyone wears workout clothes, pretty much all the time (including me right now - and I, too, am not currently exercising). So anyone wearing real pants looks pretty fancy to me!
> 
> You are too modest about your style, Marylin! P.S. I love the new sunglasses, but don't think I missed that amazingly chic jacket and blouse combo you are wearing! Completely love it. Sigh, Chanel .



Well, I barely see any workout wear in town. There are,  of course, areas where it's different,but you probably won't go there.
Main thing to bring is some kind of coat, I'd suggest a light one that fits a big sweater underneath in case it gets cold. If you need a pretty scarf or hat, I can suggest a zillion places to shop 
Thanks for your compliment. I want to say, the picture is stupid and I don't look like this. But I'm afraid I do, maybe not this messy (this was after work...). I kind of cheated with my Chanel brooch. Makes the jacket look much more expensive.


----------



## ralz29

Marylin, you look so chic! I love your glasses and your brooch and your jacket and your hair, the whole look is just..ahh! I, personally, like pastels on blond people. I think it can look very feminine and I've been wearing them a lot myself lately. I realized that 3 out of my last purchases have been nude(ish). A pale pink pair of pants would look great with the jacket and shirt from your photo. Or you could wear the white jacket with a pastel shirt. It is more of a spring look but there are still a couple of sunny days left and I plan on taking advantage.

Katd, if you don't want to sacrifice style for comfort, you could wear tights/leggings with a comfortable knitted dress. Europe has been quite warm lately but you never know what surprises the weather will bring in the next month so opt for layers. I love the outfits that Marylin has suggested.

Sass, congrats on your job offer! I'm glad you're having such a good time around the continent. That bikini is very cute, too!


----------



## ralz29

Also, here's the update on the coat that I promised. I didn't do anything major, just a bit of altering. The coat was far too big at the waist. I thought it might be since I got a larger size than usual but according to the size charts it should have fitted properly. It did at the shoulders, but not the waist. The fabric was too stiff and heavy for the 'circle skirt' thing to work, too. It looked a bit unnatural, as if there was something pulling it and preventing it from moving and it was weirdly sticking out. In order to fix that, I removed the part that was holding the different parts of the skirt together (see pics)



That way I kept the flared silhouette but it lies flatter towards the bottom. I hope the difference is showing up, I should have taken photos before taking the scissors.



Lastly, the sleeves needed shortening and I felt they looked too plain as they were so I made a cuff. I also added a removable fur collar. I think it makes the coat look more expensive than it actually is + it'll keep me warm.



P.S. Excuse my atrocious photography skills.


----------



## MinaAnais

This is very impressive! It fits like a glove! 

Well done!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I had promised to post a mod pic wearing my new glasses. I've tried, but there's not much more to see than the dark glass in this one.
> 
> I wore my white jacket for the first time today. Had to wear a short sleeved T-shirt underneath, so I wouldn't be too warm, but it did work well. I'm quite happy with the jacket.




You look beautiful, Marylin![emoji257]Your jacket is a great wardrobe addition!


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Also, here's the update on the coat that I promised. I didn't do anything major, just a bit of altering. The coat was far too big at the waist. I thought it might be since I got a larger size than usual but according to the size charts it should have fitted properly. It did at the shoulders, but not the waist. The fabric was too stiff and heavy for the 'circle skirt' thing to work, too. It looked a bit unnatural, as if there was something pulling it and preventing it from moving and it was weirdly sticking out. In order to fix that, I removed the part that was holding the different parts of the skirt together (see pics)
> 
> View attachment 3132822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way I kept the flared silhouette but it lies flatter towards the bottom. I hope the difference is showing up, I should have taken photos before taking the scissors.
> 
> View attachment 3132823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, the sleeves needed shortening and I felt they looked too plain as they were so I made a cuff. I also added a removable fur collar. I think it makes the coat look more expensive than it actually is + it'll keep me warm.
> 
> View attachment 3132824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Excuse my atrocious photography skills.




ralz29, you amaze me! Your coat looks gorgeous on, and the fur collar gives it such a luxe look!


----------



## bakeacookie

ralz29 said:


> Also, here's the update on the coat that I promised. I didn't do anything major, just a bit of altering. The coat was far too big at the waist. I thought it might be since I got a larger size than usual but according to the size charts it should have fitted properly. It did at the shoulders, but not the waist. The fabric was too stiff and heavy for the 'circle skirt' thing to work, too. It looked a bit unnatural, as if there was something pulling it and preventing it from moving and it was weirdly sticking out. In order to fix that, I removed the part that was holding the different parts of the skirt together (see pics)
> 
> View attachment 3132822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way I kept the flared silhouette but it lies flatter towards the bottom. I hope the difference is showing up, I should have taken photos before taking the scissors.
> 
> View attachment 3132823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, the sleeves needed shortening and I felt they looked too plain as they were so I made a cuff. I also added a removable fur collar. I think it makes the coat look more expensive than it actually is + it'll keep me warm.
> 
> View attachment 3132824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Excuse my atrocious photography skills.




You've done a great job! Your coat is adorable!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Also, here's the update on the coat that I promised. I didn't do anything major, just a bit of altering. The coat was far too big at the waist. I thought it might be since I got a larger size than usual but according to the size charts it should have fitted properly. It did at the shoulders, but not the waist. The fabric was too stiff and heavy for the 'circle skirt' thing to work, too. It looked a bit unnatural, as if there was something pulling it and preventing it from moving and it was weirdly sticking out. In order to fix that, I removed the part that was holding the different parts of the skirt together (see pics)
> View attachment 3132822
> 
> 
> That way I kept the flared silhouette but it lies flatter towards the bottom. I hope the difference is showing up, I should have taken photos before taking the scissors.
> View attachment 3132823
> 
> 
> Lastly, the sleeves needed shortening and I felt they looked too plain as they were so I made a cuff. I also added a removable fur collar. I think it makes the coat look more expensive than it actually is + it'll keep me warm.
> View attachment 3132824
> 
> 
> P.S. Excuse my atrocious photography skills.



Incredible! You shouldn't even buy anything anymore. Just make it yourself and make a few more and sell them!!  You look so pretty!
Love the fur collar. I was looking for something similar to sew onto a coat, but haven't found anything that didn't  look like a dead rat.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Mimmy and ralz for your compliments, you're too sweet.
Ralz, I agree that pastels look good on blondes, it really depends on the depth of the color, I think. I'm ok with winter white, obviously, for winter, but a bit afraid of the pinkish and beige tones. Also, I'm not sure if I could pull of light pants, even though, of course, I own a pair. I feel like they add weight to my not so slim thighs...
I'd love to see your examples!


----------



## ralz29

Thank you for the compliments, ladies! I'm really glad you like my work.
Marylin, I just had a thought that you can pair pink/nude/beige with olive green for the autumn. Depending on the shade you could also pair it with wine red. Icy tones of pink would look festive in the winter with something silver and sparkly. I'm thinking, for example, a light pink blouse with metallic cardigan for a winter party. A warmer tone would probably go well with gold. It always depends on the tone as you said.
Don't be afraid of light pants. I see where you're coming from but I figured that if they make them in big sizes, then they're not exclusive to stick thin people. Maybe go for a monochrome look so that it doesn't divide you and accentuate the parts that you don't like. 
I've snapped a picture of my outfit from the other day when I wore light pink pants. I might have gone a bit overboard with the pastels but it's warm and sunny so I think I can still get away with it.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments, ladies! I'm really glad you like my work.
> Marylin, I just had a thought that you can pair pink/nude/beige with olive green for the autumn. Depending on the shade you could also pair it with wine red. Icy tones of pink would look festive in the winter with something silver and sparkly. I'm thinking, for example, a light pink blouse with metallic cardigan for a winter party. A warmer tone would probably go well with gold. It always depends on the tone as you said.
> Don't be afraid of light pants. I see where you're coming from but I figured that if they make them in big sizes, then they're not exclusive to stick thin people. Maybe go for a monochrome look so that it doesn't divide you and accentuate the parts that you don't like.
> I've snapped a picture of my outfit from the other day when I wore light pink pants. I might have gone a bit overboard with the pastels but it's warm and sunny so I think I can still get away with it.
> View attachment 3133091



Nice ralz, thanks for your answer and for taking the time to give advice. I'll have to play with the pants, maybe it's a bit better now after my weight loss. I love your idea of metallic garments and sparkle. And of pairing nude with richer tones. I have to see what I've got.
I like your trench and the color of the shirt. It looks like a brownish purple, or purplish brown?


----------



## Marylin

As you can see, I'm all into pastels, but all I can come up with are spring outfits, like this dress, which would probably be thick enough to transfer into fall,  but I don't have any idea what kind of shoes I'd wear to make it more fall-like. Here is how I usually style it or have styled it.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I had promised to post a mod pic wearing my new glasses. I've tried, but there's not much more to see than the dark glass in this one.
> 
> I wore my white jacket for the first time today. Had to wear a short sleeved T-shirt underneath, so I wouldn't be too warm, but it did work well. I'm quite happy with the jacket.




Marylin those glasses are perfect on your face and you look incredible with your jacket and blond hair!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Marylin those glasses are perfect on your face and you look incredible with your jacket and blond hair!



Thanks Jen, you're too nice.  I haven't worn the glasses as much as I wanted to. We just haven't gotten enough sun lately!


----------



## katdhoneybee

ralz29 said:


> Also, here's the update on the coat that I promised. I didn't do anything major, just a bit of altering. The coat was far too big at the waist. I thought it might be since I got a larger size than usual but according to the size charts it should have fitted properly. It did at the shoulders, but not the waist. The fabric was too stiff and heavy for the 'circle skirt' thing to work, too. It looked a bit unnatural, as if there was something pulling it and preventing it from moving and it was weirdly sticking out. In order to fix that, I removed the part that was holding the different parts of the skirt together (see pics)
> View attachment 3132822
> 
> 
> That way I kept the flared silhouette but it lies flatter towards the bottom. I hope the difference is showing up, I should have taken photos before taking the scissors.
> View attachment 3132823
> 
> 
> Lastly, the sleeves needed shortening and I felt they looked too plain as they were so I made a cuff. I also added a removable fur collar. I think it makes the coat look more expensive than it actually is + it'll keep me warm.
> View attachment 3132824
> 
> 
> P.S. Excuse my atrocious photography skills.


Wow, this is gorgeous! Great work. The coat looks very expensive.


----------



## katdhoneybee

ralz29 said:


> Katd, if you don't want to sacrifice style for comfort, you could wear tights/leggings with a comfortable knitted dress. Europe has been quite warm lately but you never know what surprises the weather will bring in the next month so opt for layers. I love the outfits that Marylin has suggested.



Thanks ralz, that is a great idea! I just bought some leggings online that are made with a thicker material, so they will be more flattering when worn with tops, but come to think of it, that will also mean (hopefully) that they will be warmer when layered with a dress if need be.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Ok, I bought this dress yesterday. It is made of a cotton blend, so it's a more casual fabric even though it's sort of a dressier style. I think it looks better with a belt, not sure about this particular one but it is fun! I could wear the dress with suede slip ons, suede ankle boots (and tights, but I don't have any right now), and/or leather over the knee boots that are on their way to me. What do you ladies think works best? For walking around/more casual style. And if the trench isn't working, what would you suggest instead?


----------



## Chimel

You look stunning. Great job designing or re-designing your coat!


----------



## ralz29

Thank you, katd and Chimel
katd, your dress is really nice. I think it looks good with the trench but you could wear it with a shorter jacket that cinches at the waist. For casual walking around, the slip ons will be the most comfy, but I'd probably choose the ankle boots. Your boots look gorgeous, btw!

Marylin, yes, the top is brownish purple. I love your outfit suggestions, too! Those sandals with the buckle are beautiful. I guess, if you're in a car and don't need to walk around town, you could wear nude pumps and add a scarf to make it fall-appropriate. Otherwise, I'd wear some booties like these:
http://www.danielfootwear.com/images/products/zoom/1363088569-67586300.jpg


----------



## Jen123

katdhoneybee said:


> Ok, I bought this dress yesterday. It is made of a cotton blend, so it's a more casual fabric even though it's sort of a dressier style. I think it looks better with a belt, not sure about this particular one but it is fun! I could wear the dress with suede slip ons, suede ankle boots (and tights, but I don't have any right now), and/or leather over the knee boots that are on their way to me. What do you ladies think works best? For walking around/more casual style. And if the trench isn't working, what would you suggest instead?




That dress is so pretty! And the casual cotton will be great to wear walking around all day! I love both of those looks but especially like the first look with the ankle boots.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Ok, I bought this dress yesterday. It is made of a cotton blend, so it's a more casual fabric even though it's sort of a dressier style. I think it looks better with a belt, not sure about this particular one but it is fun! I could wear the dress with suede slip ons, suede ankle boots (and tights, but I don't have any right now), and/or leather over the knee boots that are on their way to me. What do you ladies think works best? For walking around/more casual style. And if the trench isn't working, what would you suggest instead?



I'm with ralz on the short jacket, cardigan, but I also like the second look. A small cardigan, or a tailored one that's a bit longer and worn with a belt over it, could look good. Maybe with heels? Or, if you go all casual, the second look is fine, the trench might be too long, I'm not so fond of bare legs under a trench when you can't see the skirt or dress - unless it's Catherine Deneuve.
This is the waist/cardigan combination I had in mind.


----------



## Marylin

And another example.


----------



## katdhoneybee

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, katd and Chimel
> katd, your dress is really nice. I think it looks good with the trench but you could wear it with a shorter jacket that cinches at the waist. For casual walking around, the slip ons will be the most comfy, but I'd probably choose the ankle boots. Your boots look gorgeous, btw!



Thanks ralz! I like the idea of the shorter jacket. The trench is definitely too long; I felt like something wasn't quite right with the look and I think that's it. 



Jen123 said:


> That dress is so pretty! And the casual cotton will be great to wear walking around all day! I love both of those looks but especially like the first look with the ankle boots.



Thanks Jen! Ankle boots it is. I've got to up my hosiery game stat .



Marylin said:


> I'm with ralz on the short jacket, cardigan, but I also like the second look. A small cardigan, or a tailored one that's a bit longer and worn with a belt over it, could look good. Maybe with heels? Or, if you go all casual, the second look is fine, the trench might be too long, I'm not so fond of bare legs under a trench when you can't see the skirt or dress - unless it's Catherine Deneuve.
> This is the waist/cardigan combination I had in mind.



Hahaha, yes, bare legs under a trench coat -  I don't want people to wonder if I'm a flasher! I love the idea of the cardigan or shorter coat with a belt to cinch it in; I will play around with my jackets and sweaters and see what I can come up with. I think just in general I need to have that trench shortened a bit.

Thank you all for your feedback and ideas, it is so helpful!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, katd and Chimel
> katd, your dress is really nice. I think it looks good with the trench but you could wear it with a shorter jacket that cinches at the waist. For casual walking around, the slip ons will be the most comfy, but I'd probably choose the ankle boots. Your boots look gorgeous, btw!
> 
> Marylin, yes, the top is brownish purple. I love your outfit suggestions, too! Those sandals with the buckle are beautiful. I guess, if you're in a car and don't need to walk around town, you could wear nude pumps and add a scarf to make it fall-appropriate. Otherwise, I'd wear some booties like these:
> http://www.danielfootwear.com/images/products/zoom/1363088569-67586300.jpg



You're right, I think fall shoes might do the trick. These booties are cute, the color is so pretty. I'm afraid I'm too old for this style. Isn't this more what younger girls would wear? But the suede and the color make me think I might need higher boots like this...


----------



## Marylin

Ok. I REALLY didn't need another blazer/jacket, did I?  I saw this when I was in town a few weeks ago, but they didn't have my size, so I checked online.  It was hard to find, I did and it came today. The color is so  not what I would pick, but I had tried it on and it looked surprisingly good. It's a kiwi/yellowish kind. The material is very soft and light, I'm already in love. But of course always open to opinions! So, what do you think, to keep or not to keep?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Ok. I REALLY didn't need another blazer/jacket, did I?  I saw this when I was in town a few weeks ago, but they didn't have my size, so I checked online.  It was hard to find, I did and it came today. The color is so  not what I would pick, but I had tried it on and it looked surprisingly good. It's a kiwi/yellowish kind. The material is very soft and light, I'm already in love. But of course always open to opinions! So, what do you think, to keep or not to keep?



Wow! I like the tailoring and the colour would be a great pop of colour! Pictures can always vary from the real item... Did you try to place the jacket next to you, just to check it if would work well with you?


----------



## Antonia

Marylin said:


> Ok. I REALLY didn't need another blazer/jacket, did I?  I saw this when I was in town a few weeks ago, but they didn't have my size, so I checked online.  It was hard to find, I did and it came today. The color is so  not what I would pick, but I had tried it on and it looked surprisingly good. It's a kiwi/yellowish kind. The material is very soft and light, I'm already in love. But of course always open to opinions! So, what do you think, to keep or not to keep?



I also love the color and tailoring on this jacket, so I say KEEP!  Who makes it BTW?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Wow! I like the tailoring and the colour would be a great pop of colour! Pictures can always vary from the real item... Did you try to place the jacket next to you, just to check it if would work well with you?



MinaAnais, it does go with my skin tone. It somehow makes me look more tanned and less green, can you believe it? I had tried it on when I saw it in the store, it was just too small.
Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Marylin

Antonia said:


> I also love the color and tailoring on this jacket, so I say KEEP!  Who makes it BTW?



Antonia, hello.  And thanks for your thoughts. It's by Marccain, so not something you'd only buy for a season. It's a bit mod. There's also a skirt that goes with it, and a dress. But that'd be like a costume and overdoing it, I think. 
So far only yeas.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> MinaAnais, it does go with my skin tone. It somehow makes me look more tanned and less green, can you believe it? I had tried it on when I saw it in the store, it was just too small.
> Thanks for your opinion!



Great!!!!  I think it's a great piece and very useful for in between weather. Enjoy!


----------



## ralz29

+1 for the jacket! It's gorgeous, I really like the collar. It's very flattering and sophisticated and the colour and the pockets give it a fun vibe. You say it's light so it can be worn in the different seasons.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> +1 for the jacket! It's gorgeous, I really like the collar. It's very flattering and sophisticated and the colour and the pockets give it a fun vibe. You say it's light so it can be worn in the different seasons.



Ralz, coming from you I'm taking this seriously. Since I can't sew the way you can, my clothes should fit right away. I know a pretty good seamstress, but she's expensive. This jacket does fit well. It's already in my closet, but I haven't cut off the tags yet. 
I agree about the color, I'm wearing too much black.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Ok. I REALLY didn't need another blazer/jacket, did I?  I saw this when I was in town a few weeks ago, but they didn't have my size, so I checked online.  It was hard to find, I did and it came today. The color is so  not what I would pick, but I had tried it on and it looked surprisingly good. It's a kiwi/yellowish kind. The material is very soft and light, I'm already in love. But of course always open to opinions! So, what do you think, to keep or not to keep?


+1 on the keep side! I like classically tailored pieces in bold colors or prints. And since it's lighter weight and a bright color, it can be an especially versatile piece.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Ok. I REALLY didn't need another blazer/jacket, did I?  I saw this when I was in town a few weeks ago, but they didn't have my size, so I checked online.  It was hard to find, I did and it came today. The color is so  not what I would pick, but I had tried it on and it looked surprisingly good. It's a kiwi/yellowish kind. The material is very soft and light, I'm already in love. But of course always open to opinions! So, what do you think, to keep or not to keep?




Gorgeous Jacket Marylin!!!

I personally love that colour. Especially on blondes. I have quite a few things in that mustard kind of shade. I have a knit this specific colour and I just adore it! I imagine you will get tons of wear out of it...


----------



## Sass

So I've made a purchase ..



I found this skirt and thought it might be a nice additional to my limited travel
wardrobe [emoji23] 

In all seriousness if goes it a number of tops I already own (and have with me). Looks lovely with a white tee and leather sandals (for a casual day look).

I can also see it with a longer paisley blouse and some booties like Raz posted for Marylin a few posts back.


----------



## Marylin

Ok girls, I'm keeping it. Cut off the tags, am going to wear it to work today. If I have a chance I'll take a pic.
Sass, this is so cute! I wish a skirt like this would fit me and my lifestyle! Was debating getting a suede one, but didn't. (Yes, I do resist, sometimes...) I like all your outfit plans, can also see it with tights, longer boots and a chunky pullover with your mustard scarf for a cold-day look. How is traveling going? How do you cope living out of a suitcase?


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Ralz, coming from you I'm taking this seriously. Since I can't sew the way you can, my clothes should fit right away. I know a pretty good seamstress, but she's expensive. This jacket does fit well. It's already in my closet, but I haven't cut off the tags yet.
> I agree about the color, I'm wearing too much black.



Marylin, this is a huge compliment to me! It really means a lot! Please, do share photos of how you wore it if you can. I bet you'll get lots of compliments at the office. The colour can't go unnoticed.

Sass, this is a nice skirt. It'll be great for the fall season. I'm curious to see your outfit suggestions if you have time to share them


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> So I've made a purchase ..
> View attachment 3137224
> 
> 
> I found this skirt and thought it might be a nice additional to my limited travel
> wardrobe [emoji23]
> 
> In all seriousness if goes it a number of tops I already own (and have with me). Looks lovely with a white tee and leather sandals (for a casual day look).
> 
> I can also see it with a longer paisley blouse and some booties like Raz posted for Marylin a few posts back.




I love it! What brand is it? Please post pictures once you wear it!!


----------



## Sass

ralz29 said:


> Marylin, this is a huge compliment to me! It really means a lot! Please, do share photos of how you wore it if you can. I bet you'll get lots of compliments at the office. The colour can't go unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, this is a nice skirt. It'll be great for the fall season. I'm curious to see your outfit suggestions if you have time to share them







Jen123 said:


> I love it! What brand is it? Please post pictures once you wear it!!




Thanks Ralz, Marylib and Jen [emoji4] 

Jen it's just a Zara number. 

I am with a friend at the moment so I could even get a photo for you guys. 

I wore the skirt the other night with dressy singlet top, this is the fabric and some flat naturals coloured leather and mustard flat sandals. 

I am obviously quite casual travelling and beside these couple of days with my friend I not going or doing anything too fancy which requires anything dressier than this or a simple summer dress and above-mentioned sandals.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Ok girls, I'm keeping it. Cut off the tags, am going to wear it to work today. If I have a chance I'll take a pic.
> 
> Sass, this is so cute! I wish a skirt like this would fit me and my lifestyle! Was debating getting a suede one, but didn't. (Yes, I do resist, sometimes...) I like all your outfit plans, can also see it with tights, longer boots and a chunky pullover with your mustard scarf for a cold-day look. How is traveling going? How do you cope living out of a suitcase?




I am hoping to hear the jacket was a success at work yesterday?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks Ralz, Marylib and Jen [emoji4]
> 
> Jen it's just a Zara number.
> 
> I am with a friend at the moment so I could even get a photo for you guys.
> 
> I wore the skirt the other night with dressy singlet top, this is the fabric and some flat naturals coloured leather and mustard flat sandals.
> 
> I am obviously quite casual travelling and beside these couple of days with my friend I not going or doing anything too fancy which requires anything dressier than this or a simple summer dress and above-mentioned sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3137847



I think you found a great piece! You'll wear this all the time, it's so versatile.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> I am hoping to hear the jacket was a success at work yesterday?



Well it certainly got some attention... Some said: nice color, others just said: color! But, as I've mentioned before, I have a few (female) colleagues who just can't be bothered to say anything nice.
I'm very, very happy with the jacket. Just realized though, that I won't be able to wear it very often, because it's so memorable. I will have to let pass at least a week or maybe two everytime between wears, unless I'm in different departments at work.
I was so knackered last night that I forgot to take pictures. I remembered once I was in my pajamas, but I did a stylebook outfit. Here it is.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Well it certainly got some attention... Some said: nice color, others just said: color! But, as I've mentioned before, I have a few (female) colleagues who just can't be bothered to say anything nice.
> I'm very, very happy with the jacket. Just realized though, that I won't be able to wear it very often, because it's so memorable. I will have to let pass at least a week or maybe two everytime between wears, unless I'm in different departments at work.
> I was so knackered last night that I forgot to take pictures. I remembered once I was in my pajamas, but I did a stylebook outfit. Here it is.



This is fab! I like the colour combination!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This is fab! I like the colour combination!



Thank you! I think I like it better than the black combination, which seems too hard. I could also imagine navy, but I don't have a tight navy top and I don't want to add bulk underneath the jacket.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, it's fall. Definitely. It's so cold in the morning that I'm going to get the winter coats from storage today,yes, the down filled ones. 
It's also time to consider the fall and winter wardrobe, which boots to keep or replace and what to finally get rid of. When I look through my stylebook app, there are still a few items I haven't worn since putting them in, so I've decided to try to wear them like a challenge. By the end of the year I will want to wear everything that's on my not-worn list at least once. If I find, I don't like it anymore, it doesn't fit or I just can't cope with it, I'll get rid of it. 
Anyone in for the challenge? 

Which item(s) of clothing haven't you worn for a long time, what have you tried and put back, because you didn't have anything to match it with or because you just didn't know how to style it? Anything in there with the tags still on? 

I will start with this sweater. My husband got it for me about 17 years ago, I remember it was very expensive. I also have a scarf to go with it. The last time I tried it on, I didn't know how to wear it. I'm going to wear it this week. It is cold enough!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Ladies, it's fall. Definitely. It's so cold in the morning that I'm going to get the winter coats from storage today,yes, the down filled ones.
> 
> It's also time to consider the fall and winter wardrobe, which boots to keep or replace and what to finally get rid of. When I look through my stylebook app, there are still a few items I haven't worn since putting them in, so I've decided to try to wear them like a challenge. By the end of the year I will want to wear everything that's on my not-worn list at least once. If I find, I don't like it anymore, it doesn't fit or I just can't cope with it, I'll get rid of it.
> 
> Anyone in for the challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> Which item(s) of clothing haven't you worn for a long time, what have you tried and put back, because you didn't have anything to match it with or because you just didn't know how to style it? Anything in there with the tags still on?
> 
> 
> 
> I will start with this sweater. My husband got it for me about 17 years ago, I remember it was very expensive. I also have a scarf to go with it. The last time I tried it on, I didn't know how to wear it. I'm going to wear it this week. It is cold enough!




Marylin that is a great idea to try and give an unworn item one more wear! I am down for the challenge as well! I actually put my clothes in order down the rack as I wear them so it's very obvious for me to see what hasn't been worn. I will wear something I avoid wearing tomorrow and post a picture!


----------



## Sass

Jen123 said:


> Marylin that is a great idea to try and give an unworn item one more wear! I am down for the challenge as well! I actually put my clothes in order down the rack as I wear them so it's very obvious for me to see what hasn't been worn. I will wear something I avoid wearing tomorrow and post a picture!




I'll second! Excellent idea Marylin 

I am up for some winter wardrobe discussion as I have such limited experience and are eager to hear what essentials you ladies plan to purchase or use from your current wardrobes.


----------



## Sass

For those of you lovely ladies who enquired about the skirt. Here it is in action today  




Here also (while I am outfit sharing) is my pull over knit which is in that mustard/yellow shade. Mind the clash between knit and scarf. I am the goose who was in Europe for four days without a coat (didn't think I'd yet need it). I ended up needing to layer denim chambray shirt underneath and put on the only scarf I brought with me.


----------



## ralz29

Sass, the combination of the yellow sweater with the mustard scarf looks really cute!
Marylin, I really like the outfit with the new jacket and your idea about wearing something you haven't worn in a while is great! I am in on the challenge and I'm going to attempt to do this (almost) every day this week. I really need to stop wearing white Tshirt + black jeans every day. Here is today's outfit:


I used to wear that top all the time when I got it and now I realized I hadn't worn it in over a year. I also want to get more wear out of my heels but it's a nice day today so I knew I'd probably want to walk a lot. Hence I picked these shoes, which I also don't wear enough and for a good reason: they gave me terrible blisters! I'm never getting elastic shoes again.


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> For those of you lovely ladies who enquired about the skirt. Here it is in action today
> 
> View attachment 3141283
> 
> 
> Here also (while I am outfit sharing) is my pull over knit which is in that mustard/yellow shade. Mind the clash between knit and scarf. I am the goose who was in Europe for four days without a coat (didn't think I'd yet need it). I ended up needing to layer denim chambray shirt underneath and put on the only scarf I brought with me.
> 
> View attachment 3141284




I love both of your outfits! The skirt looks great with your sandals and the printed tank. I do love the chambray under the sweater, it's very "fall". 

I took Marylins challenge today and wore a Marc by Marc Jacobs top that I never wear. I don't even know why I don't wear it, it's not a very complicated top lol




I ended up styling it with black j brands, agl flats and a blush Catherine malandrino cardigan


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Here we go.  I needed basic navy pants that I found for a good price yesterday and then finally got bitten by the shopping bug. It was a small one. I bought this shirt, which is great,because it's long enough to cover my hips.  (Borrowed the picture from the Ralph Lauren website.)





Marylin said:


> And then I got this jacket, which is tailored, yet comfortable. (Pic borrowed from Iro)


I like both of these purchases!



MinaAnais said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome!  the only downside of having such a small working wardrobe is that I have to keep up with the laundry and ironing!
> 
> Party wear, uhm, indeed. I am bottom heavy, I don't  wear skirts or dresses as I am comfortable wearing them.
> 
> At  the moment, I use the same outfit for drinks with girlfriends,  going to an exhibition with the other half, and I would have even used it to come at the birthday party you just went today!   I am sure the Chanel flap was a great success
> 
> Black shoes, black trousers and leopard top.... This is the going out outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, both  Xmas and my birthday  are coming up, I'd be happy if I could come up with couple of  different outfits . Tuxedo jacket is one of the items that I'll definitely look up for!
> 
> Boyfriend promised to get me a a RM love bag, which will replace the old Parentesi.
> 
> 
> I have 6 weeks time to  come up with something different for my birthday, boyfriend got some tickets for an opera concerts for my birthday! So this could be an outfit with the top and blazer from Marella, which I saw the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, this is almost like a mission impossible!


these are both great outfits!!



Marylin said:


> To nude or not to nude?
> During my first successful shopping spree last weekend, I noticed that nude or light pink or beige or whatever non existent color nude is, was all over the place. It seems to go well with very soft sweaters or silk blouses,  but I would link it more to spring,maybe winter, than fall. Plus, for me it could be tough to style, because I'm blond and pale, I could end up looking very sick.
> I would like to hear what you think about this softer approach to fall, if you wear it and how.


I think it's not so much nude or not, but finding the right tone, if you are worried about looking pale... maybe very, very soft pink? or mix with white? and use other tones as layering pieces? but all still keeping it light?



Jen123 said:


> I think the nude pink whatever color is so pretty. I found a photo of a blond rocking it. I think you could definitely rock it [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3130238


This is a great outfit you found! 



Marylin said:


> This is in fact very pretty, Jen. Thanks for your effort!
> This also is very close to the pink/nude variations in my wardrobe. I just might not have thought about it for fall outfits. I would think fall means heavier fabrics and richer colors.
> This is an example of how I wear this pinkish tone.


this looks good!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> *Sass* and *Mimmy*, slowly but surely we are settling in to our new place, thank you so much! The apartment itself is awesome, and I now live just a few minutes' walk away from my job - that alone is tough to beat.
> 
> I'm not completely caught up on the thread since the last time I checked in, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Please excuse me for jumping right in to my own topic, but I need some advice from all of you world travelers! I am taking a trip to Munich in three weeks and I have a couple questions (for now!) as I'm thinking about packing.
> 
> First, what do you advise I wear for such a long flight? My longest leg is 9 hours. I usually wear jeans or something even for cross country flights, but that doesn't seem like the right choice here...is it?
> 
> Second, supposedly weather in Munich in October is on average 65*F in the day and 40*F at night. With that in mind (it seems too good to be true - if you have experience there otherwise, please share!), I'm trying to sort of winterize things I already own but leave some room for layering for warmer afternoons. What do you ladies think about this outfit? It's the only outfit I've put together in mind for the trip so far. It's a longer silk dress that I paired with some suede boots (and a belt I recently got - shout out to *Mimmy*!). I'm not sure what to wear on top though. A cardigan? A trench coat? Both? This outfit is supposed to be sort of casual, like walking around - am I being delusional about that?
> 
> Sorry for the long post! I think this will help me get started. Thanks in advance!


I have no answer for your question, but I just want to say I love the organization of yoru closet lol.



Sass said:


> Thanks to all you ladies re: job congrats. I'm really thrilled.
> 
> Sadly I work in a hospital so I will wear some scrubs. They are not sexy trust me...
> 
> But London outfit planning for weekends and my first proper winter will be exciting! I think I might buy a navy Le pliage?
> 
> Marylin I'm doing a bit of an odd itinerary so far it's been Iceland, back to London to do visa check in, Bosnia and Herzegovina and currently saying hi from super warm Croatia! Late next week to Luxembourg to meet my HS friend.
> 
> Good news I brought some new swimmers (my only fun shopping as such) I've attached a pic (sadly it's the model and not my fantastic figure in image)
> View attachment 3131369


These are so cute!



Marylin said:


> I had promised to post a mod pic wearing my new glasses. I've tried, but there's not much more to see than the dark glass in this one.
> I wore my white jacket for the first time today. Had to wear a short sleeved T-shirt underneath, so I wouldn't be too warm, but it did work well. I'm quite happy with the jacket.


Great jacket!!



ralz29 said:


> Also, here's the update on the coat that I promised. I didn't do anything major, just a bit of altering. The coat was far too big at the waist. I thought it might be since I got a larger size than usual but according to the size charts it should have fitted properly. It did at the shoulders, but not the waist. The fabric was too stiff and heavy for the 'circle skirt' thing to work, too. It looked a bit unnatural, as if there was something pulling it and preventing it from moving and it was weirdly sticking out. In order to fix that, I removed the part that was holding the different parts of the skirt together (see pics)
> View attachment 3132822
> 
> 
> That way I kept the flared silhouette but it lies flatter towards the bottom. I hope the difference is showing up, I should have taken photos before taking the scissors.
> View attachment 3132823
> 
> 
> Lastly, the sleeves needed shortening and I felt they looked too plain as they were so I made a cuff. I also added a removable fur collar. I think it makes the coat look more expensive than it actually is + it'll keep me warm.
> View attachment 3132824
> 
> 
> P.S. Excuse my atrocious photography skills.


Thank you for posting this! I love seeing your work - you are a genius, it looks so good on you



ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments, ladies! I'm really glad you like my work.
> Marylin, I just had a thought that you can pair pink/nude/beige with olive green for the autumn. Depending on the shade you could also pair it with wine red. Icy tones of pink would look festive in the winter with something silver and sparkly. I'm thinking, for example, a light pink blouse with metallic cardigan for a winter party. A warmer tone would probably go well with gold. It always depends on the tone as you said.
> Don't be afraid of light pants. I see where you're coming from but I figured that if they make them in big sizes, then they're not exclusive to stick thin people. Maybe go for a monochrome look so that it doesn't divide you and accentuate the parts that you don't like.
> I've snapped a picture of my outfit from the other day when I wore light pink pants. I might have gone a bit overboard with the pastels but it's warm and sunny so I think I can still get away with it.
> View attachment 3133091





Marylin said:


> As you can see, I'm all into pastels, but all I can come up with are spring outfits, like this dress, which would probably be thick enough to transfer into fall,  but I don't have any idea what kind of shoes I'd wear to make it more fall-like. Here is how I usually style it or have styled it.



I like both these outfits a lot as examples of a lighter color palette


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ok. I REALLY didn't need another blazer/jacket, did I?  I saw this when I was in town a few weeks ago, but they didn't have my size, so I checked online.  It was hard to find, I did and it came today. The color is so  not what I would pick, but I had tried it on and it looked surprisingly good. It's a kiwi/yellowish kind. The material is very soft and light, I'm already in love. But of course always open to opinions! So, what do you think, to keep or not to keep?





Marylin said:


> Well it certainly got some attention... Some said: nice color, others just said: color! But, as I've mentioned before, I have a few (female) colleagues who just can't be bothered to say anything nice.
> I'm very, very happy with the jacket. Just realized though, that I won't be able to wear it very often, because it's so memorable. I will have to let pass at least a week or maybe two everytime between wears, unless I'm in different departments at work.
> I was so knackered last night that I forgot to take pictures. I remembered once I was in my pajamas, but I did a stylebook outfit. Here it is.


Trying to catch up haha - I'm glad you kept it and I love how you styled it, especially with the black earrings - very sharp



Sass said:


> For those of you lovely ladies who enquired about the skirt. Here it is in action today
> 
> View attachment 3141283
> 
> 
> Here also (while I am outfit sharing) is my pull over knit which is in that mustard/yellow shade. Mind the clash between knit and scarf. I am the goose who was in Europe for four days without a coat (didn't think I'd yet need it). I ended up needing to layer denim chambray shirt underneath and put on the only scarf I brought with me.
> 
> View attachment 3141284


nice! and i love it with the top. Also, LOL, I wore a mustard cardigan with a chambray shirt under it last weekend lol. 



Jen123 said:


> I love both of your outfits! The skirt looks great with your sandals and the printed tank. I do love the chambray under the sweater, it's very "fall".
> 
> I took Marylins challenge today and wore a Marc by Marc Jacobs top that I never wear. I don't even know why I don't wear it, it's not a very complicated top lol
> 
> View attachment 3141401
> 
> 
> I ended up styling it with black j brands, agl flats and a blush Catherine malandrino cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3141402


Great top! It looks like it would go with everything and especially as a layering piece.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I love both of your outfits! The skirt looks great with your sandals and the printed tank. I do love the chambray under the sweater, it's very "fall".
> 
> I took Marylins challenge today and wore a Marc by Marc Jacobs top that I never wear. I don't even know why I don't wear it, it's not a very complicated top lol
> 
> View attachment 3141401
> 
> 
> I ended up styling it with black j brands, agl flats and a blush Catherine malandrino cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3141402



Perfect! Can't believe you haven't worn it! Love the pastel shades on you!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> For those of you lovely ladies who enquired about the skirt. Here it is in action today
> 
> View attachment 3141283
> 
> 
> Here also (while I am outfit sharing) is my pull over knit which is in that mustard/yellow shade. Mind the clash between knit and scarf. I am the goose who was in Europe for four days without a coat (didn't think I'd yet need it). I ended up needing to layer denim chambray shirt underneath and put on the only scarf I brought with me.
> 
> View attachment 3141284



This skirt was a great purchase! And the top looks very cute with it. I personally like the shirt/sweater combination (on thin people like you). You might have been cold, but you looked good !


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Sass, the combination of the yellow sweater with the mustard scarf looks really cute!
> Marylin, I really like the outfit with the new jacket and your idea about wearing something you haven't worn in a while is great! I am in on the challenge and I'm going to attempt to do this (almost) every day this week. I really need to stop wearing white Tshirt + black jeans every day. Here is today's outfit:
> View attachment 3141399
> 
> I used to wear that top all the time when I got it and now I realized I hadn't worn it in over a year. I also want to get more wear out of my heels but it's a nice day today so I knew I'd probably want to walk a lot. Hence I picked these shoes, which I also don't wear enough and for a good reason: they gave me terrible blisters! I'm never getting elastic shoes again.



Oh! I adore this color combination!!! Too bad about the shoes, they are so cute. Can't you put some protective band aids over the part that's bothering you? I have some very similar shoes that I used to wear with protective stick-on rubber (don't know how to describe this) by scholl. Never had blisters.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Trying to catch up haha - I'm glad you kept it and I love how you styled it, especially with the black earrings - very sharp
> 
> nice! and i love it with the top. Also, LOL, I wore a mustard cardigan with a chambray shirt under it last weekend lol.
> 
> Great top! It looks like it would go with everything and especially as a layering piece.



Welcome back Eggtart! And thanks for your compliments.  How's your wardrobe coming?


----------



## Marylin

So glad, I'm not alone with my challenge. Thanks ladies, for joining in. So far I have not managed to wear the blue sweater,but I did wear two sweaters that I had only worn once before, today and yesterday. I'll need to play around with the blue one. Don't just want to wear it with jeans, and black pants seem boring. So I'll try them with my navy pants and see where that takes me. - Haven't had time yet in the mornings, plus it's too dark when I get up, I can't see the difference between black and navy and dark blue.... 

It is sooo cold here, katdhoneybee, do bring a coat when you come to Germany!


----------



## Sass

Razl, Marylin, Eggtart and Jen cheers for your lovely compliments on new skirt and the winter mustard combination. 

I also brought some navy, grey and Brown tights so I think the navy may go nicely with skirt too. 

Marylin you've made my week thank you, I don't think anyone has ever accused me of being thin haha.


----------



## Sass

Marylin I forgot to add any updates re: your navy knit. I understand and sympathise I love navy but do shy away from purchasing as I have same issue - what to wear on the bottom?  

My ideas would be navy trousers also. But perhaps cream or beige may be an option? Or skinny navy jeans? 

Let us know how you go!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> So glad, I'm not alone with my challenge. Thanks ladies, for joining in. So far I have not managed to wear the blue sweater,but I did wear two sweaters that I had only worn once before, today and yesterday. I'll need to play around with the blue one. Don't just want to wear it with jeans, and black pants seem boring. So I'll try them with my navy pants and see where that takes me. - Haven't had time yet in the mornings, plus it's too dark when I get up, I can't see the difference between black and navy and dark blue....
> 
> It is sooo cold here, katdhoneybee, do bring a coat when you come to Germany!




I'll second this Katdhoneybee. I was in Luxembourg on the weekend and I was certainly cold. Even the locals had their jackets and puffer vests etc on.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Razl, Marylin, Eggtart and Jen cheers for your lovely compliments on new skirt and the winter mustard combination.
> 
> I also brought some navy, grey and Brown tights so I think the navy may go nicely with skirt too.
> 
> Marylin you've made my week thank you, I don't think anyone has ever accused me of being thin haha.



Don't be too modest! You're thin and young and pretty and should wear your head high and your legs bare!  unless it's freezing of course...


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin I forgot to add any updates re: your navy knit. I understand and sympathise I love navy but do shy away from purchasing as I have same issue - what to wear on the bottom?
> 
> My ideas would be navy trousers also. But perhaps cream or beige may be an option? Or skinny navy jeans?
> 
> Let us know how you go!



Very tough.. Black pants are too much of a contrast, jeans are too stiff for the delicate knit, I look stupid in light pants and my new navy pants are a completely different shade of blue. I'm going with a pair of wool leggings in navy(that I have also never worn, because I gained weight just after I had bought them!!) and a top underneath (the sweater is a little short). The colors go well. Doesn't really seem so in the picture, but the scarf actually is made from the same material as the sweater, so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. If I don't like it, I'll give everything away.


----------



## ralz29

Welcome back, eggtart!

Jen, I like your top, it looks very flattering. You should really wear it more often!



Marylin said:


> Oh! I adore this color combination!!! Too bad about the shoes, they are so cute. Can't you put some protective band aids over the part that's bothering you? I have some very similar shoes that I used to wear with protective stick-on rubber (don't know how to describe this) by scholl. Never had blisters.



Thank you, Marylin. Yes, today I put some plasters on. I had to change them halfway through my walk today, though as my shoes rubbed through them as well. Either my right foot is bigger or I step too hard with it. Also the thing is, I never think to put plasters on _before_ I wear shoes that I haven't worn in a while and then I always regret it.

Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:


I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories. 



Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.

Edit: Marylin, just saw your last post. The outfit looks good. Why not wear a skirt? Maybe in a contrasting colour?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Welcome back, eggtart!
> 
> Jen, I like your top, it looks very flattering. You should really wear it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marylin. Yes, today I put some plasters on. I had to change them halfway through my walk today, though as my shoes rubbed through them as well. Either my right foot is bigger or I step too hard with it. Also the thing is, I never think to put plasters on _before_ I wear shoes that I haven't worn in a while and then I always regret it.
> 
> Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:
> View attachment 3142666
> 
> I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories.
> View attachment 3142673
> 
> 
> Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.
> 
> Edit: Marylin, just saw your last post. The outfit looks good. Why not wear a skirt? Maybe in a contrasting colour?



Very,very nice!!! The dress looks so much better on you than on the hanger! Also adore the bag! Wish I could wear something this small. 

I'd say yes to the skirt.  But my options are limited. Have a black pencil skirt,but would have to wear something large, or very fitted with it. (Have never worn the skirt either....)

This is going to be the longest challenge ever...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Welcome back Eggtart! And thanks for your compliments.  How's your wardrobe coming?


Thanks Marylin, it's great to be back! No additions to my closet in a while (thank goodness) and I have decided to let go of my khaki colored trousers - I was just not liking the fit any more; also demoted a sleeveless top to sleep wear haha - it's actually a bit too nice to sleep in but I can't bear to let it go since the collar has such a nice detail, but the fit just isn't right any more (and letting go of a sleep top that was previously demoted from my wardrobe rotation). Other than those changes, my closet has been pretty stable. I'm slowly bringing out my jackets for the cooler weather we're having.


Marylin said:


> Very tough.. Black pants are too much of a contrast, jeans are too stiff for the delicate knit, I look stupid in light pants and my new navy pants are a completely different shade of blue. I'm going with a pair of wool leggings in navy(that I have also never worn, because I gained weight just after I had bought them!!) and a top underneath (the sweater is a little short). The colors go well. Doesn't really seem so in the picture, but the scarf actually is made from the same material as the sweater, so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. If I don't like it, I'll give everything away.


since it's on the shorter side, do you have a dress you can wear underneath it? for any sweater that gets too short on me, I just wear it over a black sheath dress - keeps me nice and warm in winter and still looks normal haha. I think an ivory bottom would look nice with this stop, maybe even a gray bottom. 



ralz29 said:


> Welcome back, eggtart!
> 
> Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:
> View attachment 3142666
> 
> I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories.
> View attachment 3142673
> 
> 
> Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.


Thanks, ralz, it's great to be back! Great dress and I love the gray on gray.


----------



## ralz29

Thank you for the compliments, Marilyn and eggtart!


Marylin said:


> Very,very nice!!! The dress looks so much better on you than on the hanger! Also adore the bag! Wish I could wear something this small.
> 
> I'd say yes to the skirt.  But my options are limited. Have a black pencil skirt,but would have to wear something large, or very fitted with it. (Have never worn the skirt either....)
> 
> This is going to be the longest challenge ever...



If the sweater is big enough and doesn't look too bulky, you could wear it over a dress. 
The challenge is a great occasion to get some wear out of that skirt! The longer it is, the more we're shopping on our wardrobes. I am proud to say that I haven't made any purchases in September, not even socks! There's still one more day but I'm very determined. I really hope I don't binge after that but I think my 'every other month' plan should be manageable


----------



## MinaAnais

ralz29 said:


> Welcome back, eggtart!
> 
> Jen, I like your top, it looks very flattering. You should really wear it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marylin. Yes, today I put some plasters on. I had to change them halfway through my walk today, though as my shoes rubbed through them as well. Either my right foot is bigger or I step too hard with it. Also the thing is, I never think to put plasters on _before_ I wear shoes that I haven't worn in a while and then I always regret it.
> 
> Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:
> View attachment 3142666
> 
> I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories.
> View attachment 3142673
> 
> 
> Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.
> 
> Edit: Marylin, just saw your last post. The outfit looks good. Why not wear a skirt? Maybe in a contrasting colour?




This dress looks so different on the hanger! What a lovely shape!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Very tough.. Black pants are too much of a contrast, jeans are too stiff for the delicate knit, I look stupid in light pants and my new navy pants are a completely different shade of blue. I'm going with a pair of wool leggings in navy(that I have also never worn, because I gained weight just after I had bought them!!) and a top underneath (the sweater is a little short). The colors go well. Doesn't really seem so in the picture, but the scarf actually is made from the same material as the sweater, so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. If I don't like it, I'll give everything away.



How about a skirt in suede or  even leather? I think the jumper would rock with it!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Very tough.. Black pants are too much of a contrast, jeans are too stiff for the delicate knit, I look stupid in light pants and my new navy pants are a completely different shade of blue. I'm going with a pair of wool leggings in navy(that I have also never worn, because I gained weight just after I had bought them!!) and a top underneath (the sweater is a little short). The colors go well. Doesn't really seem so in the picture, but the scarf actually is made from the same material as the sweater, so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. If I don't like it, I'll give everything away.




I think that is styled in a lovely way & matches well!! I can't wait to see an actual modelling shot. But yes I also like the idea of a skirt. Leather or suede could be super cute too, good idea Minas (sp)


----------



## Sass

ralz29 said:


> Welcome back, eggtart!
> 
> Jen, I like your top, it looks very flattering. You should really wear it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marylin. Yes, today I put some plasters on. I had to change them halfway through my walk today, though as my shoes rubbed through them as well. Either my right foot is bigger or I step too hard with it. Also the thing is, I never think to put plasters on _before_ I wear shoes that I haven't worn in a while and then I always regret it.
> 
> Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:
> View attachment 3142666
> 
> I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories.
> View attachment 3142673
> 
> 
> Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.
> 
> Edit: Marylin, just saw your last post. The outfit looks good. Why not wear a skirt? Maybe in a contrasting colour?




Gorgeous dress Ralz! Love grey on you! 

I so sympathise with the shoes. I've taken to keeping some band-aids in my purse just on case. My right foot is nearly a whole size bigger so it possible you have a smaller (than me) size discrepancy.


----------



## Sass

Jen123 said:


> I love both of your outfits! The skirt looks great with your sandals and the printed tank. I do love the chambray under the sweater, it's very "fall".
> 
> I took Marylins challenge today and wore a Marc by Marc Jacobs top that I never wear. I don't even know why I don't wear it, it's not a very complicated top lol
> 
> View attachment 3141401
> 
> 
> I ended up styling it with black j brands, agl flats and a blush Catherine malandrino cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3141402




Oops Jen I replied yesterday I thought. Though my internet here is so bad!

Love the Marc Jacobs perfect for this weather with a cardigan and fits so lovely!


----------



## Jen123

ralz29 said:


> Welcome back, eggtart!
> 
> Jen, I like your top, it looks very flattering. You should really wear it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marylin. Yes, today I put some plasters on. I had to change them halfway through my walk today, though as my shoes rubbed through them as well. Either my right foot is bigger or I step too hard with it. Also the thing is, I never think to put plasters on _before_ I wear shoes that I haven't worn in a while and then I always regret it.
> 
> Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:
> View attachment 3142666
> 
> I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories.
> View attachment 3142673
> 
> 
> Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.
> 
> Edit: Marylin, just saw your last post. The outfit looks good. Why not wear a skirt? Maybe in a contrasting colour?



Ralz that dress looks perfect on you! 



Sass said:


> Oops Jen I replied yesterday I thought. Though my internet here is so bad!
> 
> Love the Marc Jacobs perfect for this weather with a cardigan and fits so lovely!



Thanks Sass, wearing it really made me realize I need to wear it more often


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Very tough.. Black pants are too much of a contrast, jeans are too stiff for the delicate knit, I look stupid in light pants and my new navy pants are a completely different shade of blue. I'm going with a pair of wool leggings in navy(that I have also never worn, because I gained weight just after I had bought them!!) and a top underneath (the sweater is a little short). The colors go well. Doesn't really seem so in the picture, but the scarf actually is made from the same material as the sweater, so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. If I don't like it, I'll give everything away.



Marylin you'll have to let us know if you end up loving it again when you wear it or if it'll go to your donate pile!


----------



## katdhoneybee

ralz29 said:


> Welcome back, eggtart!
> 
> Jen, I like your top, it looks very flattering. You should really wear it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marylin. Yes, today I put some plasters on. I had to change them halfway through my walk today, though as my shoes rubbed through them as well. Either my right foot is bigger or I step too hard with it. Also the thing is, I never think to put plasters on _before_ I wear shoes that I haven't worn in a while and then I always regret it.
> 
> Anyways, today's challenge was to wear a dress since I had been wearing only pants for the past couple of months. I hadn't worn this particular one for over a year probably because I always feel like if I wear it with thights, I'd have to put something on top to balance it out and I didn't have a suitable cardigan. Today I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather and wear it bare legged. It doesn't show up very well but it has a tulip-style skirt:
> View attachment 3142666
> 
> *I styled it fairly simply, going for the pale look again. By that I mean that I was running late and didn't have time to look for accessories. *
> View attachment 3142673
> 
> 
> Next on my list are mint coloured pants that I've only worn 2-3 times.
> 
> Edit: Marylin, just saw your last post. The outfit looks good. Why not wear a skirt? Maybe in a contrasting colour?



Haha! Well, it worked out. This color palette (and the actual pieces) looks really pretty on you. And the bag is killer!




eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks Marylin, it's great to be back! No additions to my closet in a while (thank goodness) and I have decided to let go of my khaki colored trousers - I was just not liking the fit any more; also demoted a sleeveless top to sleep wear haha - it's actually a bit too nice to sleep in but I can't bear to let it go since the collar has such a nice detail, but the fit just isn't right any more (and letting go of a sleep top that was previously demoted from my wardrobe rotation). Other than those changes, my closet has been pretty stable. I'm slowly bringing out my jackets for the cooler weather we're having.
> since it's on the shorter side, d*o you have a dress you can wear underneath it? for any sweater that gets too short on me, I just wear it over a black sheath dress - keeps me nice and warm in winter and still looks normal* haha. I think an ivory bottom would look nice with this stop, maybe even a gray bottom.
> 
> Thanks, ralz, it's great to be back! Great dress and I love the gray on gray.



Yes, this! Great idea.



ralz29 said:


> Sass, the combination of the yellow sweater with the mustard scarf looks really cute!
> Marylin, I really like the outfit with the new jacket and your idea about wearing something you haven't worn in a while is great! I am in on the challenge and I'm going to attempt to do this (almost) every day this week. I really need to stop wearing white Tshirt + black jeans every day. Here is today's outfit:
> View attachment 3141399
> 
> I used to wear that top all the time when I got it and now I realized I hadn't worn it in over a year. I also want to get more wear out of my heels but it's a nice day today so I knew I'd probably want to walk a lot. Hence I picked these shoes, which I also don't wear enough and for a good reason: they gave me terrible blisters! I'm never getting elastic shoes again.



Super cute top, and I like the shoes but I'm with you - elastic flats are torture. When those Tory Burch elastic flats were huge, my friends all raved about how comfortable they were but I thought my Achilles was going to snap!



Jen123 said:


> I love both of your outfits! The skirt looks great with your sandals and the printed tank. I do love the chambray under the sweater, it's very "fall".
> 
> I took Marylins challenge today and wore a Marc by Marc Jacobs top that I never wear. I don't even know why I don't wear it, it's not a very complicated top lol
> 
> View attachment 3141401
> 
> 
> I ended up styling it with black j brands, agl flats and a blush Catherine malandrino cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3141402



I like this look Jen, and the color of the Catherine Malandrino looks beautiful on you! You should definitely wear this top more often - it seems like a solid top you could wear with lots of things!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Sass said:


> I'll second this Katdhoneybee. I was in Luxembourg on the weekend and I was certainly cold. Even the locals had their jackets and puffer vests etc on.





Marylin said:


> So glad, I'm not alone with my challenge. Thanks ladies, for joining in. So far I have not managed to wear the blue sweater,but I did wear two sweaters that I had only worn once before, today and yesterday. I'll need to play around with the blue one. Don't just want to wear it with jeans, and black pants seem boring. So I'll try them with my navy pants and see where that takes me. - Haven't had time yet in the mornings, plus it's too dark when I get up, I can't see the difference between black and navy and dark blue....
> 
> It is sooo cold here, katdhoneybee, do bring a coat when you come to Germany!




Thanks Marylin and Sass! I will bring a coat. Super glad for the tip - I wasn't planning to bring one! Knowing that it's definitely going to be cold makes me sadder now about the boots I posted about not working out.  There was something too militaristic or something about them - the front part that went over the knee but the back part that just went to the top of the calf and when I walked it just looked...I don't know...like I was a crazy military dictator? A little bit?  Mailing them back tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mimmy

Wow! How did I get so behind on this thread? 

Marylin, love the idea of wearing pieces that haven't been worn. Maybe this can carry me through the rest of the warm/hot weather. Missed commenting on your new Marc Cain jacket; I love the color and the cut!

Sass, your skirt looks so good on you! I'm really loving everyone's yellow/gold/mustard colors. Must step out of my closet and find something in one of these colors![emoji7]

ralz, I really like your cute peplum top and dress outfits! I sympathize with you on those elastic back flats; I need to look for those Scholl's pads that Marylin mentioned!

Jen, cute MbMJ top! I have a weakness for MJ. 

katd, sorry your over the knee boots didn't work for you. Good job on realizing that, and sending them back. Your trip must be quickly approaching!

Hmm, now to look for something that I haven't worn and make an outfit...


----------



## Sass

Mimmy said:


> Wow! How did I get so behind on this thread?
> 
> Marylin, love the idea of wearing pieces that haven't been worn. Maybe this can carry me through the rest of the warm/hot weather. Missed commenting on your new Marc Cain jacket; I love the color and the cut!
> 
> Sass, your skirt looks so good on you! I'm really loving everyone's yellow/gold/mustard colors. Must step out of my closet and find something in one of these colors![emoji7]
> 
> ralz, I really like your cute peplum top and dress outfits! I sympathize with you on those elastic back flats; I need to look for those Scholl's pads that Marylin mentioned!
> 
> Jen, cute MbMJ top! I have a weakness for MJ.
> 
> katd, sorry your over the knee boots didn't work for you. Good job on realizing that, and sending them back. Your trip must be quickly approaching!
> 
> Hmm, now to look for something that I haven't worn and make an outfit...




Mimmy I was wondering where you got to? 

Can't wait to see your shopping your wardrobe summer/Autumn inspiration. Make the most of it before it cools down [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Sass

On the winter dressing discussion I am thinking I'll go and have a hunt for a winter coat this weekend or during the week?

I just have 2 waist length leather jackets and a black trench which really need to be altered but could be worn if I was really desperate. 

I was thinking of grabbing something good quality second hand or something like either of these three Zara options (if I can find them in Portugal this week cheap-ish then even better).

So my question is ladies what is your main winter coat like? How many you have? What brands do you have? What do you like/not like and why?



	

		
			
		

		
	
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3143611[/ATTACH]

If I had to say I would think my preference was towards the blood onyx coloured option. Grey is more formal though?

I primary wear blue, navy, mustard, green, black Beige and white. Lots of denims. Besides be greens this will go nicely with all of those options.


----------



## ralz29

Thanks for your compliments, everyone. I will take a note and wear more grey. I've been into grey things lately anyway.

katd, I saw on one of the other threads people raving about the Lanvin elastic flats and even considered them for a while thinking they'd be buttersoft and stretchy but when I saw them, they were equally as hard. Maybe fabric elastic flats aren't that bad but I prefer more durable shoes. I had mine stretched but I feel like they shrunk again. I was thinking of opening the seam and removing the elastic but I'll probably ruin them. 
Also I'm sorry to hear about the boots, they looked so beautiful on the photo. Are you on the look for new ones?  

Mimmy, happy to have you back! Please, share what you found in your own wardrobe 

Sass, are you feeling the European cold already? Personally, when I look for a winter coat, I look for a woolen one. Wool blend is also alright as long as it's not mostly synthetic. Puffer jackets and parkas aren't my style and I can't wear them because I get goose bumps from the sound that the material makes (weird, I know!). 
I think the oxblood will go great with your hair. I really like that colour on blond people.  Grey, on the other hand, is more versatile. However, if you're looking for warmth, the first two options might be better than the third. They have a hood and will keep you from the wind.

Back to the challenge: Marylin, did you wear your sweater today? I made a commitment to myself to wear my mint pants and I did. I felt like a macaroon and out of place all day. Most people on the street were wearing dark colours and coats and scarves. At the same time I saw people in sandals and flip-flops. It was 20 degrees and very sunny so I choose to believe that I was right and the majority was wrong


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> On the winter dressing discussion I am thinking I'll go and have a hunt for a winter coat this weekend or during the week?
> 
> I just have 2 waist length leather jackets and a black trench which really need to be altered but could be worn if I was really desperate.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing something good quality second hand or something like either of these three Zara options (if I can find them in Portugal this week cheap-ish then even better).
> 
> So my question is ladies what is your main winter coat like? How many you have? What brands do you have? What do you like/not like and why?
> 
> View attachment 3143610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3143611[/ATTACH]
> 
> If I had to say I would think my preference was towards the blood onyx coloured option. Grey is more formal though?
> 
> I primary wear blue, navy, mustard, green, black Beige and white. Lots of denims. Besides be greens this will go nicely with all of those options.



I like the 3rd one the best, mostly because I am on the hunt for a gray winter coat haha. That said, I have several wintercoats and 2 of them are more like the first 2 pictures you psoted - more casual, with fur and more of a puffer type. For work, I alternate between a Banana Republic cobalt coat, and a Burberry tan duffle coat (bought this earlier in the year when on sale)" and i love them becuase they're more formal looking, but for comfort and sheer enjoyment of the winter season, I like to go with my casual puffers because I don't have to worry about them getting dirty.


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> On the winter dressing discussion I am thinking I'll go and have a hunt for a winter coat this weekend or during the week?
> 
> I just have 2 waist length leather jackets and a black trench which really need to be altered but could be worn if I was really desperate.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing something good quality second hand or something like either of these three Zara options (if I can find them in Portugal this week cheap-ish then even better).
> 
> So my question is ladies what is your main winter coat like? How many you have? What brands do you have? What do you like/not like and why?
> 
> View attachment 3143610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3143611[/ATTACH]
> 
> If I had to say I would think my preference was towards the blood onyx coloured option. Grey is more formal though?
> 
> I primary wear blue, navy, mustard, green, black Beige and white. Lots of denims. Besides be greens this will go nicely with all of those options.



I really like the coat, it can be dressed up or down and would work well with you colour palette. 

Currently, I have 2 coat only, a black Hallhuber piece. This was a quick buy, I donated my old coat and the cold weather arrived too soon!! I am planning to upgrade with a better quality on December.

http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Anaismina/media/image.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0

And this my bargain of 2015, a Jaeger camel wool coat, feels like cashmere somehow. the  original price was £400 and I paid £50 only! It's perfect for mid season, but too light for winter.
http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Anaismina/media/image_1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1

Thank goodness I have some good versatile Blazers!  I am planning to buy more Coats/ trenches/ wool jacket in December.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass and ralz, thanks for the warm welcome back! 

Sass, I am not much help with coats since I only own jackets. That is probably why I like the 2 options with the fur collars.[emoji300]&#65039;

Today I took the opportunity to participate in the challenge by wearing this organic cotton maxi. I used to wear this dress quite often, but haven't for awhile.  I am not one to shy away from color, but today I liked wearing my all black outfit with some MbMJ sunnies and a zebra brooch, also MbMJ, for a small pop of color.


----------



## Marylin

My apologies for going awol! So busy at work. Quick reply re sweater:
I don't think I'll wear it to work again. I felt frumpy and too casual. And I'm not so fond of the way it makes my upper body look, since the neckline is quite high. Love the idea wearing it with a skirt or over a dress,  but I have neither skirt nor dress I could wear it with and the idea was not to add anything else,  but wearing, what I've got. 

I will wear it again for running errands when it's cold outside. For inside it was a bit too warm. But I do like the color and going with a monochrome look so far is my favorite choice. 

Will take my time to go through the last posts, need coffee first.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks Marylin, it's great to be back! No additions to my closet in a while (thank goodness) and I have decided to let go of my khaki colored trousers - I was just not liking the fit any more; also demoted a sleeveless top to sleep wear haha - it's actually a bit too nice to sleep in but I can't bear to let it go since the collar has such a nice detail, but the fit just isn't right any more (and letting go of a sleep top that was previously demoted from my wardrobe rotation). Other than those changes, my closet has been pretty stable. I'm slowly bringing out my jackets for the cooler weather we're having.
> since it's on the shorter side, do you have a dress you can wear underneath it? for any sweater that gets too short on me, I just wear it over a black sheath dress - keeps me nice and warm in winter and still looks normal haha. I think an ivory bottom would look nice with this stop, maybe even a gray bottom.
> 
> Thanks, ralz, it's great to be back! Great dress and I love the gray on gray.



Looking forward to your jackets! I still simply admire you for your wardrobe discipline!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments, Marilyn and eggtart!
> 
> 
> If the sweater is big enough and doesn't look too bulky, you could wear it over a dress.
> The challenge is a great occasion to get some wear out of that skirt! The longer it is, the more we're shopping on our wardrobes. I am proud to say that I haven't made any purchases in September, not even socks! There's still one more day but I'm very determined. I really hope I don't binge after that but I think my 'every other month' plan should be manageable



Cheers ralz! September is over and you did a great job!! Not shopping any other month is pretty smart, some manage, I haven't.... Especially now that winter clothes are coming back into rotation and I'm starting to realize, some just don't fit well anymore. Yeah for loosing weight, but tough on my wallet.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Thanks Marylin and Sass! I will bring a coat. Super glad for the tip - I wasn't planning to bring one! Knowing that it's definitely going to be cold makes me sadder now about the boots I posted about not working out.  There was something too militaristic or something about them - the front part that went over the knee but the back part that just went to the top of the calf and when I walked it just looked...I don't know...like I was a crazy military dictator? A little bit?  Mailing them back tonight or tomorrow.



Sorry about the boots, but yeah, you don't won't to look like a dictator... There are great shoe stores in Munich (close to your hotel, like everything...).


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Wow! How did I get so behind on this thread?
> 
> Marylin, love the idea of wearing pieces that haven't been worn. Maybe this can carry me through the rest of the warm/hot weather. Missed commenting on your new Marc Cain jacket; I love the color and the cut!
> 
> Sass, your skirt looks so good on you! I'm really loving everyone's yellow/gold/mustard colors. Must step out of my closet and find something in one of these colors![emoji7]
> 
> ralz, I really like your cute peplum top and dress outfits! I sympathize with you on those elastic back flats; I need to look for those Scholl's pads that Marylin mentioned!
> 
> Jen, cute MbMJ top! I have a weakness for MJ.
> 
> katd, sorry your over the knee boots didn't work for you. Good job on realizing that, and sending them back. Your trip must be quickly approaching!
> 
> Hmm, now to look for something that I haven't worn and make an outfit...



Thanks Mimmy and welcome back! Can't wait for new mod pics! I think mustard/yellow would look great it's your hair!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> On the winter dressing discussion I am thinking I'll go and have a hunt for a winter coat this weekend or during the week?
> 
> I just have 2 waist length leather jackets and a black trench which really need to be altered but could be worn if I was really desperate.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing something good quality second hand or something like either of these three Zara options (if I can find them in Portugal this week cheap-ish then even better).
> 
> So my question is ladies what is your main winter coat like? How many you have? What brands do you have? What do you like/not like and why?
> 
> View attachment 3143610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3143611[/ATTACH]
> 
> If I had to say I would think my preference was towards the blood onyx coloured option. Grey is more formal though?
> 
> I primary wear blue, navy, mustard, green, black Beige and white. Lots of denims. Besides be greens this will go nicely with all of those options.



Was this the Croatian Zara site? . I personally love the mohair one, because it's more formal and tailored, just more my style. In London you'll need something warm and wind- and water proof that you preferably wash yourself and that you don't  mind wearing on the tube And in dirty taxicabs. 
I have too many coats. Lots of Max Mara, they do the best, a few Burberry and of course the Woolrich coats for when it's totally freezing.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thanks for your compliments, everyone. I will take a note and wear more grey. I've been into grey things lately anyway.
> 
> katd, I saw on one of the other threads people raving about the Lanvin elastic flats and even considered them for a while thinking they'd be buttersoft and stretchy but when I saw them, they were equally as hard. Maybe fabric elastic flats aren't that bad but I prefer more durable shoes. I had mine stretched but I feel like they shrunk again. I was thinking of opening the seam and removing the elastic but I'll probably ruin them.
> Also I'm sorry to hear about the boots, they looked so beautiful on the photo. Are you on the look for new ones?
> 
> Mimmy, happy to have you back! Please, share what you found in your own wardrobe
> 
> Sass, are you feeling the European cold already? Personally, when I look for a winter coat, I look for a woolen one. Wool blend is also alright as long as it's not mostly synthetic. Puffer jackets and parkas aren't my style and I can't wear them because I get goose bumps from the sound that the material makes (weird, I know!).
> I think the oxblood will go great with your hair. I really like that colour on blond people.  Grey, on the other hand, is more versatile. However, if you're looking for warmth, the first two options might be better than the third. They have a hood and will keep you from the wind.
> 
> Back to the challenge: Marylin, did you wear your sweater today? I made a commitment to myself to wear my mint pants and I did. I felt like a macaroon and out of place all day. Most people on the street were wearing dark colours and coats and scarves. At the same time I saw people in sandals and flip-flops. It was 20 degrees and very sunny so I choose to believe that I was right and the majority was wrong



Love your approach  everybody else is wrong!! And I love macaroons...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I really like the coat, it can be dressed up or down and would work well with you colour palette.
> 
> Currently, I have 2 coat only, a black Hallhuber piece. This was a quick buy, I donated my old coat and the cold weather arrived too soon!! I am planning to upgrade with a better quality on December.
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Anaismina/media/image.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> And this my bargain of 2015, a Jaeger camel wool coat, feels like cashmere somehow. the  original price was £400 and I paid £50 only! It's perfect for mid season, but too light for winter.
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Anaismina/media/image_1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> Thank goodness I have some good versatile Blazers!  I am planning to buy more Coats/ trenches/ wool jacket in December.



Wonderful pieces! Both of them. And congrats on your purchase! 
I think it's ok to have more than one coat. You have more than one pair of shoes, right? And in Northern Europe we pretty much wear them for 6 months straight.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Sass and ralz, thanks for the warm welcome back!
> 
> Sass, I am not much help with coats since I only own jackets. That is probably why I like the 2 options with the fur collars.[emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> Today I took the opportunity to participate in the challenge by wearing this organic cotton maxi. I used to wear this dress quite often, but haven't for awhile.  I am not one to shy away from color, but today I liked wearing my all black outfit with some MbMJ sunnies and a zebra brooch, also MbMJ, for a small pop of color.
> View attachment 3144089



How lovely!! The brooch is fantastic. Like all your animal pieces... Great dress, why haven't you worn it? Did it feel good wearing it again? Super hat,btw!


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy, great outfit! For some reason it reminds me of Sex and the City. 

Mina, I love the Jaeger coat and you got a great deal on it. Did you get it new? Enjoy wearing both of your pieces! I quite like looking at coats at the moment. I want to get a black cape not that I need one...

Marilyn, sorry to hear you didn't enjoy wearing your sweater yesterday. At least now you can say you've worn it. I still think it will look good with jeans so if you're planning on wearing it to run errands, it won't be too casual. Also congrats on the weight! Feeling good about your body is worth the extra shopping.

Today I was weather confused again. I knew I wanted to wear a skirt or a dress and I chose a black skirt that I hadn't worn in years. It was a long(below the knee) silk skirt that had belonged to my mom when she was young. I really liked the fabric and folded the bottom inwards to turn it into a short balloon skirt. It's quite flattering but I never know how to style it. Today I wore the top that I had made and I liked how it draped over the skirt. I felt a bit naked again among all the people wearing coats and scarves but a friend asked me how was I not hot with a trench so I guess it's not just me then. 
Here's the whole outfit: 


I also had my usual grey trench on. I don't think it went too well with the outfit but I was in a rush again. 
Here's the outfit from yesterday, too:


Thanks for letting me share, it's been a nice evening relaxation. Tomorrow, I'll try to go with a more fall appropriate outfit(probably). I'll have to find something I didn't wear much last year.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Wonderful pieces! Both of them. And congrats on your purchase!
> I think it's ok to have more than one coat. You have more than one pair of shoes, right? And in Northern Europe we pretty much wear them for 6 months straight.



Thanks! I do indeed have more than a pair of shoes !  December is a great month to buy coats, I'll try to add some colour and different shapes.  It's very frustrating to buy at full price.



ralz29 said:


> Mimmy, great outfit! For some reason it reminds me of Sex and the City.
> 
> Mina, I love the Jaeger coat and you got a great deal on it. Did you get it new? Enjoy wearing both of your pieces! I quite like looking at coats at the moment. I want to get a black cape not that I need one...
> 
> Marilyn, sorry to hear you didn't enjoy wearing your sweater yesterday. At least now you can say you've worn it. I still think it will look good with jeans so if you're planning on wearing it to run errands, it won't be too casual. Also congrats on the weight! Feeling good about your body is worth the extra shopping.
> 
> Today I was weather confused again. I knew I wanted to wear a skirt or a dress and I chose a black skirt that I hadn't worn in years. It was a long(below the knee) silk skirt that had belonged to my mom when she was young. I really liked the fabric and folded the bottom inwards to turn it into a short balloon skirt. It's quite flattering but I never know how to style it. Today I wore the top that I had made and I liked how it draped over the skirt. I felt a bit naked again among all the people wearing coats and scarves but a friend asked me how was I not hot with a trench so I guess it's not just me then.
> Here's the whole outfit:
> View attachment 3144803
> 
> I also had my usual grey trench on. I don't think it went too well with the outfit but I was in a rush again.
> Here's the outfit from yesterday, too:
> View attachment 3144802
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, it's been a nice evening relaxation. Tomorrow, I'll try to go with a more fall appropriate outfit(probably). I'll have to find something I didn't wear much last year.



The jaeger coat is brand new. It was on the final final sale on their website. I tried it some months ago in the store and decided to wait, i got  an additional discount and ended up buying it at that price. Super happy with it, I appreciate i won't be able to find a similar bargain anytime soon. I wish I could find a Max Mara coat for that price!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> Wow!
> katd, sorry your over the knee boots didn't work for you. Good job on realizing that, and sending them back. Your trip must be quickly approaching!





ralz29 said:


> katd, I saw on one of the other threads people raving about the Lanvin elastic flats and even considered them for a while thinking they'd be buttersoft and stretchy but when I saw them, they were equally as hard. Maybe fabric elastic flats aren't that bad but I prefer more durable shoes. I had mine stretched but I feel like they shrunk again. I was thinking of opening the seam and removing the elastic but I'll probably ruin them.
> 
> Also I'm sorry to hear about the boots, they looked so beautiful on the photo. Are you on the look for new ones?



I'm glad I didn't just shrug and keep the boots even though I knew they weren't what I wanted - I've definitely been guilty of that before. The trip is rapidly approaching and I've been looking for other options but I haven't found just the right thing in my budget. I can't justify spending $700 on Stuart Weitzman boots while I'm living in a desert! So I think I will stick with what I have in my closet.



Mimmy said:


> Sass and ralz, thanks for the warm welcome back!
> 
> Sass, I am not much help with coats since I only own jackets. That is probably why I like the 2 options with the fur collars.[emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> Today I took the opportunity to participate in the challenge by wearing this organic cotton maxi. I used to wear this dress quite often, but haven't for awhile.  I am not one to shy away from color, but today I liked wearing my all black outfit with some MbMJ sunnies and a zebra brooch, also MbMJ, for a small pop of color.
> View attachment 3144089



I love how you styled this dress! Are the sandals Loeffler Randall?



Marylin said:


> Sorry about the boots, but yeah, you don't won't to look like a dictator... There are great shoe stores in Munich (close to your hotel, like everything...).



I have a feeling I am going to get into some trouble in Munich. I'm super looking forward to going to Roeckl especially after you mentioned it. 



MinaAnais said:


> Thanks! I do indeed have more than a pair of shoes !  December is a great month to buy coats, I'll try to add some colour and different shapes.  It's very frustrating to buy at full price.
> 
> The jaeger coat is brand new. It was on the final final sale on their website. I tried it some months ago in the store and decided to wait, i got  an additional discount and ended up buying it at that price. Super happy with it, I appreciate i won't be able to find a similar bargain anytime soon. I wish I could find a Max Mara coat for that price!



It is a stunning coat, and such a bargain! The stars only rarely align like that - that's some good shopping karma!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> How lovely!! The brooch is fantastic. Like all your animal pieces... Great dress, why haven't you worn it? Did it feel good wearing it again? Super hat,btw!




Thanks Marylin! This dress was my go to casual dress for the past 2 summers, but I didn't wear it much this summer for some reason; maybe just grew a bit tired of it. With a little different styling I enjoyed wearing it again. I'm hoping this challenge will help me finish the warm weather in style without too much buying!

ralz, I really like the way you paired the top you made with your Mom's black skirt. You are definitely doing well with this challenge![emoji471]


----------



## katdhoneybee

Here are some more outfits I'm considering for Germany. The sweater outfit I plan to wear with navy wool trousers (that are at the tailor), and the other two outfits are only for if the weather is warm enough, but I guess I could layer them up with a coat (also at the tailor) and/or sweater. I will wear tights with the dress but didn't want to squeeze into them right now. Also, I bought a leather motorcycle jacket on eBay (pic attached) that I will wear with this dress as well as the red one and possibly the outfit with the leopard-ish print top. I get it Monday!

This post does double duty because the leopard-ish print top is one that I've had for a few years and only worn one time. The sleeves were always too tight and I was uncomfortable in it. Marylin's post made me look at it and say - screw it, I'll just cut the sleeves off. If I can't wear it, what's the point? If I ruin it, I haven't lost anything. But I actually like it better this way! I probably need to have the tailor actually finish the seams at the shoulders, but for now it's fine. I feel pretty badass about the whole thing .

P.S. Sorry about the crazy sizing of all of these pictures! I'm not sure what I did.


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Here are some more outfits I'm considering for Germany. The sweater outfit I plan to wear with navy wool trousers (that are at the tailor), and the other two outfits are only for if the weather is warm enough, but I guess I could layer them up with a coat (also at the tailor) and/or sweater. I will wear tights with the dress but didn't want to squeeze into them right now. Also, I bought a leather motorcycle jacket on eBay (pic attached) that I will wear with this dress as well as the red one and possibly the outfit with the leopard-ish print top. I get it Monday!
> 
> This post does double duty because the leopard-ish print top is one that I've had for a few years and only worn one time. The sleeves were always too tight and I was uncomfortable in it. Marylin's post made me look at it and say - screw it, I'll just cut the sleeves off. If I can't wear it, what's the point? If I ruin it, I haven't lost anything. But I actually like it better this way! I probably need to have the tailor actually finish the seams at the shoulders, but for now it's fine. I feel pretty badass about the whole thing .
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the crazy sizing of all of these pictures! I'm not sure what I did.


great outfits! and I really like your sleeveless leopard print top haha.. good call on revamping it to something you love and can wear!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I went through September without purchasing anything - my second no-purchase month of the year, hurray! Now it's the first of the new month, lol, and I've made my first purchase - these cobalt pants! I'm so excited to wear them; they're also elastic waist hehe.


----------



## ralz29

katd, I like the leopard top. With the cutout sleeves and the motorcycle jacket on top you really will be badass! The dress from the second picture is gorgeous, where is it from?

eggtart, well done for September! Those pants are great, enjoy wearing them! I know how you feel about the 1st of the month haha I was really tempted to go shopping for that reason alone but I managed to resist. I do need new work out clothes though so I'll have to keep my eyes closed for other things along the way


----------



## Mimmy

katd, great job on redesigning your leopard top! I really like the wool dress too!

eggtart, your new pants are great! I really like the style and color. 

I came close to a shopping free September, but did not succeed. I bought some boots on the last day of the month. I couldn't pass them by; does that sound familiar?

Maybe I am a shoe-aholic? [emoji15]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, thinking up this challenge was a stroke of genius! It is really getting me to style my existing closet pieces in new ways!

Very simple outfit today with a top and skirt that are at least 4 years old! The shoes may be about that old also. The purse is almost 2 years old, the brooch is new.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Mimmy, great outfit! For some reason it reminds me of Sex and the City.
> 
> Mina, I love the Jaeger coat and you got a great deal on it. Did you get it new? Enjoy wearing both of your pieces! I quite like looking at coats at the moment. I want to get a black cape not that I need one...
> 
> Marilyn, sorry to hear you didn't enjoy wearing your sweater yesterday. At least now you can say you've worn it. I still think it will look good with jeans so if you're planning on wearing it to run errands, it won't be too casual. Also congrats on the weight! Feeling good about your body is worth the extra shopping.
> 
> Today I was weather confused again. I knew I wanted to wear a skirt or a dress and I chose a black skirt that I hadn't worn in years. It was a long(below the knee) silk skirt that had belonged to my mom when she was young. I really liked the fabric and folded the bottom inwards to turn it into a short balloon skirt. It's quite flattering but I never know how to style it. Today I wore the top that I had made and I liked how it draped over the skirt. I felt a bit naked again among all the people wearing coats and scarves but a friend asked me how was I not hot with a trench so I guess it's not just me then.
> Here's the whole outfit:
> View attachment 3144803
> 
> I also had my usual grey trench on. I don't think it went too well with the outfit but I was in a rush again.
> Here's the outfit from yesterday, too:
> View attachment 3144802
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, it's been a nice evening relaxation. Tomorrow, I'll try to go with a more fall appropriate outfit(probably). I'll have to find something I didn't wear much last year.



I love both of your tops! I'm fond of flowing silky blouses and tops,never really can pull them off myself. It's tough being between seasons, I know. Especially when it's cold in the morning and hot during the day. I think your doing a great job by hanging on to summer as long as possible! Can't wait to see your next look!


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Here are some more outfits I'm considering for Germany. The sweater outfit I plan to wear with navy wool trousers (that are at the tailor), and the other two outfits are only for if the weather is warm enough, but I guess I could layer them up with a coat (also at the tailor) and/or sweater. I will wear tights with the dress but didn't want to squeeze into them right now. Also, I bought a leather motorcycle jacket on eBay (pic attached) that I will wear with this dress as well as the red one and possibly the outfit with the leopard-ish print top. I get it Monday!
> 
> This post does double duty because the leopard-ish print top is one that I've had for a few years and only worn one time. The sleeves were always too tight and I was uncomfortable in it. Marylin's post made me look at it and say - screw it, I'll just cut the sleeves off. If I can't wear it, what's the point? If I ruin it, I haven't lost anything. But I actually like it better this way! I probably need to have the tailor actually finish the seams at the shoulders, but for now it's fine. I feel pretty badass about the whole thing .
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the crazy sizing of all of these pictures! I'm not sure what I did.



Great!! All of it! You're going to be the best dressed American tourist that week! Love the shoes on the last pic, love the dress and I think the leopard print shirt doesn't need a tailor if you keep the rest of the look clean. The dress will look great with your leather jacket. And I like that you can just wear it like this for a more summery approach. Do bring another coat or something waterproof please, forecast is not looking too promising so far. You can also always get cheap boots here.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I went through September without purchasing anything - my second no-purchase month of the year, hurray! Now it's the first of the new month, lol, and I've made my first purchase - these cobalt pants! I'm so excited to wear them; they're also elastic waist hehe.



 for not shopping, for the pants! They are so cool!! We will need to see a pic!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin, thinking up this challenge was a stroke of genius! It is really getting me to style my existing closet pieces in new ways!
> 
> Very simple outfit today with a top and skirt that are at least 4 years old! The shoes may be about that old also. The purse is almost 2 years old, the brooch is new.
> View attachment 3145409



Everything looks so good together! Why haven't you worn it? The shoes are so cute and I like the striped theme your going with!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks girls,for keeping me on track. After deciding I wouldn't want to wear my blue sweater for work, I played it safe for a day with something I feel good in, but wore a shirt today that NEVER had seen the day of light  until today. I kept it in my closet for 3 years, just couldn't let go of it and just put it on today. It's not like it was difficult to wear or uncomfortable or anything. I wore it, and that's it and I will wear it again. Why had I waited?


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy, I love your look, I would totally wear it! I especially love the blue bag!

Marilyn, I love your look as well. Those earrings are so fab!
I can rarely pull off flowy tops either. I'm petite and most of the time it looks like they're swallowing me but I like wearing them nevertheless. I especially love big flowy sleeves and lots of ruffles. There's something about the way the silk moves!

I had a very chill day today so I went with a casual outfit and my most worn items. The thing that I hadn't worn in a long time was the jacket. I used to love it but then it got a bit big for me and I stopped wearing it. I was considering leaving it at home or giving it away but instead altered it and now I think I'll fall in love with it again.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Mimmy, I love your look, I would totally wear it! I especially love the blue bag!
> 
> Marilyn, I love your look as well. Those earrings are so fab!
> I can rarely pull off flowy tops either. I'm petite and most of the time it looks like they're swallowing me but I like wearing them nevertheless. I especially love big flowy sleeves and lots of ruffles. There's something about the way the silk moves!
> 
> I had a very chill day today so I went with a casual outfit and my most worn items. The thing that I hadn't worn in a long time was the jacket. I used to love it but then it got a bit big for me and I stopped wearing it. I was considering leaving it at home or giving it away but instead altered it and now I think I'll fall in love with it again.
> View attachment 3145695



I so envy you for being able to just alter your clothes yourself! If something's off, you can easily make it work again. I'd totally wear the jacket as well, you can tell, I like the skinny pants/shirt/jacket look .


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks girls,for keeping me on track. After deciding I wouldn't want to wear my blue sweater for work, I played it safe for a day with something I feel good in, but wore a shirt today that NEVER had seen the day of light  until today. I kept it in my closet for 3 years, just couldn't let go of it and just put it on today. It's not like it was difficult to wear or uncomfortable or anything. I wore it, and that's it and I will wear it again. Why had I waited?




Great outfit Marylin, I would wear this top anytime!

Thanks for the outfit compliment, and I'll answer your question here. The reason I haven't worn the outfit for awhile is that I have worn it a lot to work previously. I get compliments on it every time, including today; but today I was working at a different office. Although I still like it, I guess I thought that others might be getting bored with it!


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Mimmy, I love your look, I would totally wear it! I especially love the blue bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn, I love your look as well. Those earrings are so fab!
> 
> I can rarely pull off flowy tops either. I'm petite and most of the time it looks like they're swallowing me but I like wearing them nevertheless. I especially love big flowy sleeves and lots of ruffles. There's something about the way the silk moves!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very chill day today so I went with a casual outfit and my most worn items. The thing that I hadn't worn in a long time was the jacket. I used to love it but then it got a bit big for me and I stopped wearing it. I was considering leaving it at home or giving it away but instead altered it and now I think I'll fall in love with it again.
> 
> View attachment 3145695




Thanks ralz; love your outfit too! I especially love the mouse flats! I have 2 pairs.[emoji193]


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> great outfits! and I really like your sleeveless leopard print top haha.. good call on revamping it to something you love and can wear!



Thanks eggtart! 



eggtartapproved said:


> I went through September without purchasing anything - my second no-purchase month of the year, hurray! Now it's the first of the new month, lol, and I've made my first purchase - these cobalt pants! I'm so excited to wear them; they're also elastic waist hehe.



Congrats on your second no-purchase month! And, now that that's over, congrats on these pants!  The color is gorgeous. I'd like to see a mod pic too, I'm interested to see how you style them. 



ralz29 said:


> katd, I like the leopard top. With the cutout sleeves and the motorcycle jacket on top you really will be badass! The dress from the second picture is gorgeous, where is it from?



Thanks ralz! I got the dress secondhand on eBay (for less than $150!), but it is by Dolce & Gabbana.



Mimmy said:


> katd, great job on redesigning your leopard top! I really like the wool dress too!
> 
> eggtart, your new pants are great! I really like the style and color.
> 
> I came close to a shopping free September, but did not succeed. I bought some boots on the last day of the month. I couldn't pass them by; does that sound familiar?
> 
> Maybe I am a shoe-aholic? [emoji15]



Thanks Mimmy! I love the outfit you posted - the striped pattern of the top and the striped texture of the skirt look amazing together. 

One pair of shoes, last day of the month...it's so close to a shopping-free September that I think you can just round down your 1 purchase back to 0 and make it an official shopping free month. (That may be shoe-aholic math, haha!)



Marylin said:


> Great!! All of it! You're going to be the best dressed American tourist that week! Love the shoes on the last pic, love the dress and I think the leopard print shirt doesn't need a tailor if you keep the rest of the look clean. The dress will look great with your leather jacket. And I like that you can just wear it like this for a more summery approach. Do bring another coat or something waterproof please, forecast is not looking too promising so far. You can also always get cheap boots here.



Thanks Marylin! I will follow your advice and just buy boots there if I need to. But I will definitely bring both my trench and winter coat. I got them and the rest of my stuff back from the tailor, but sadly the dirndl had to stay - a couple more nips/tucks are needed on it. I pick it up the morning I leave. Hopefully I can get a picture in before we head to the airport!


----------



## katdhoneybee

I'm headed to a formal wedding this weekend and I'm finally getting to wear an evening dress I purchased last December. The dress is from a vintage Halston diffusion line; it's 100% polyester and probably super flammable, haha, but I love it! The clutch is by Rafe. 

Also, I got the leather jacket early! I love it! 

Excuse my apartment in the background! Right now we're living like we're in college. Really need to do more work in here.


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> I'm headed to a formal wedding this weekend and I'm finally getting to wear an evening dress I purchased last December. The dress is from a vintage Halston diffusion line; it's 100% polyester and probably super flammable, haha, but I love it! The clutch is by Rafe.
> 
> Also, I got the leather jacket early! I love it!
> 
> Excuse my apartment in the background! Right now we're living like we're in college. Really need to do more work in here.


Beautiful dress, and the color loves beautiful on you! Congrats on getting your jacket!

I'm wearing the pants today and have already received 3 compliments lol. I'll have to take pics later - not super amazing, just paired it with a black top, black blazer and flats.I had heels on but I hate the clicking sounds it makes on the concrete in my office.


----------



## ralz29

katd, the dress is beautiful. And your clutch looks very cute, too. Lots of blue around here lately, hehe

Mimmy, the mouse flats are the best and they're so comfortable! I always want to get another pair but I have enough pairs of crazy shoes. I really hope they don't discontinue them! Please, share outfits with yours, I'm curious now!

I thought you might like jacket, Marylin. Jackets are great! They pull everything together. 
jeans + T-shirt = boring
jeans + T-shirt + nice jacket = smart
I also really like the combination of big skirt and a tailored jacket. Like this: http://luprocks.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/10/jckuglybetty.jpg

Ladies, I'm facing a dilemma. I really want a new bag and I've narrowed the choice down to two. One is a very young looking slouchy metallic tote and the other is a very mature sutton bag. The first one is big so it's more practical now but the second one is more professional and will come in handy in the future. There's also another part of me that thinks that spending my money on a bag isn't the most sensible choice. 
As professionals, what kinds of bags do you carry at the office? Do people pay attention to bags or do accessories get a free pass?


----------



## katdhoneybee

ralz29 said:


> katd, the dress is beautiful. And your clutch looks very cute, too. Lots of blue around here lately, hehe
> 
> Mimmy, the mouse flats are the best and they're so comfortable! I always want to get another pair but I have enough pairs of crazy shoes. I really hope they don't discontinue them! Please, share outfits with yours, I'm curious now!
> 
> I thought you might like jacket, Marylin. Jackets are great! They pull everything together.
> jeans + T-shirt = boring
> jeans + T-shirt + nice jacket = smart
> I also really like the combination of big skirt and a tailored jacket. Like this: http://luprocks.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/10/jckuglybetty.jpg
> 
> Ladies, I'm facing a dilemma. I really want a new bag and I've narrowed the choice down to two. One is a very young looking slouchy metallic tote and the other is a very mature sutton bag. The first one is big so it's more practical now but the second one is more professional and will come in handy in the future. There's also another part of me that thinks that spending my money on a bag isn't the most sensible choice.
> As professionals, what kinds of bags do you carry at the office? Do people pay attention to bags or do accessories get a free pass?


The jean+t-shirt+blazer=smart equation is so true!

For the bag...in my experience, men you work with don't notice bags. Women you work with do. That said, I don't think you lose any points professionally if another woman in the office doesn't personally like your bag. 

Clients, though, are a different story - I think both male and female clients notice your bag (and just your overall appearance) and I think it is a factor in how you're perceived by them (competent, serious...etc.). 

Which brings me to my last point, which is that I think it depends on your profession - if it's a fashion forward environment vs. a more traditional "business" one.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> katd, the dress is beautiful. And your clutch looks very cute, too. Lots of blue around here lately, hehe
> 
> Mimmy, the mouse flats are the best and they're so comfortable! I always want to get another pair but I have enough pairs of crazy shoes. I really hope they don't discontinue them! Please, share outfits with yours, I'm curious now!
> 
> I thought you might like jacket, Marylin. Jackets are great! They pull everything together.
> jeans + T-shirt = boring
> jeans + T-shirt + nice jacket = smart
> I also really like the combination of big skirt and a tailored jacket. Like this: http://luprocks.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/10/jckuglybetty.jpg
> 
> Ladies, I'm facing a dilemma. I really want a new bag and I've narrowed the choice down to two. One is a very young looking slouchy metallic tote and the other is a very mature sutton bag. The first one is big so it's more practical now but the second one is more professional and will come in handy in the future. There's also another part of me that thinks that spending my money on a bag isn't the most sensible choice.
> As professionals, what kinds of bags do you carry at the office? Do people pay attention to bags or do accessories get a free pass?


I agree with katd's post above - really depends on the environment of work you are in. If I know I am seeing a client that day, I will wear a bag that has more structure to it. It just seems more professional looking when you don't have to dig around a bottomless pit of a bag to find a pen and documents don't look crushed. On Fridays, when attire is business casual and I'm not seeing a client for a meeting, but maybe happy hour, I will wear a slouchier bag. My industry is more male-dominated so I carry a more structured bag as an equivalent of their bags.


----------



## BostonBrunette

katdhoneybee said:


> I'm headed to a formal wedding this weekend and I'm finally getting to wear an evening dress I purchased last December. The dress is from a vintage Halston diffusion line; it's 100% polyester and probably super flammable, haha, but I love it! The clutch is by Rafe.


 
Gorgeous evening dress! You look like a goddess.


----------



## Sass

MinaAnais said:


> I really like the coat, it can be dressed up or down and would work well with you colour palette.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I have 2 coat only, a black Hallhuber piece. This was a quick buy, I donated my old coat and the cold weather arrived too soon!! I am planning to upgrade with a better quality on December.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Anaismina/media/image.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> 
> And this my bargain of 2015, a Jaeger camel wool coat, feels like cashmere somehow. the  original price was £400 and I paid £50 only! It's perfect for mid season, but too light for winter.
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Anaismina/media/image_1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I have some good versatile Blazers!  I am planning to buy more Coats/ trenches/ wool jacket in December.




MinaAnais - I adore both of your coats! You have done well with the prices that's a killer deal for £50! I'd also love to see what you style them with too! 

So December is good to buy, I'll bear that in mind...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Here's what I wore with my new pants! Kind of hard to see because everything else is black lol - the shirt under the blaze has sequins if it matters haha.


----------



## Sass

katdhoneybee said:


> Here are some more outfits I'm considering for Germany. The sweater outfit I plan to wear with navy wool trousers (that are at the tailor), and the other two outfits are only for if the weather is warm enough, but I guess I could layer them up with a coat (also at the tailor) and/or sweater. I will wear tights with the dress but didn't want to squeeze into them right now. Also, I bought a leather motorcycle jacket on eBay (pic attached) that I will wear with this dress as well as the red one and possibly the outfit with the leopard-ish print top. I get it Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> This post does double duty because the leopard-ish print top is one that I've had for a few years and only worn one time. The sleeves were always too tight and I was uncomfortable in it. Marylin's post made me look at it and say - screw it, I'll just cut the sleeves off. If I can't wear it, what's the point? If I ruin it, I haven't lost anything. But I actually like it better this way! I probably need to have the tailor actually finish the seams at the shoulders, but for now it's fine. I feel pretty badass about the whole thing .
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the crazy sizing of all of these pictures! I'm not sure what I did.




Gorgeous love every one of them! You will have a blast on your holiday and be very stylish at the same times! 

I'm also sorry to hear the boots didn't work out. Perhaps you will find something Os?


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> I went through September without purchasing anything - my second no-purchase month of the year, hurray! Now it's the first of the new month, lol, and I've made my first purchase - these cobalt pants! I'm so excited to wear them; they're also elastic waist hehe.




Oohh love the pants I adore black and cobalt together! What do you plan to where top wise?

Edit: love your cobalt pant modelling pics - great buy they look fantastic on you!


----------



## Sass

Mimmy I adore your outfit! That maxi is gorgeous such a wonderful piece you can really see how versatile I could be... 

I also love your 4+ year old pieces you have a way of pairing things that is just so fresh yet stylish that I love!!!! 

Shoe shots please show us there new buy!! 

Marylin - Love the stripes and grey leather jacket! Top is lovely and versatile so I'm sure you can find ways to pair it...

Ralz - I love your weather confused outfits, really funky use of stuff you own. You know the weather has not been so cold since I arrived back I can understand why you are weather confused. In reference to your story about friend - the locals have so many layers on I'm thinking its not that cold! 

Katdhoneybee - wowsa that blue is a knockout on you. Enjoy the wedding. What shoes will you wear with it?


----------



## Sass

Update ladies I was wholly unsuccessful with the jacket hunt in Portugal Zara. The fit style or colours were not right for me. So the hunt continues...

Thank you too ladies for your jacket advice. Marylin you are right you can have many different kinds of jackets, like shoes [emoji4][emoji122]&#127996;

I think perhaps I will go and get my trench coat altered. It's black, waterproof and will fit lovely once slightly altered and should keep me decently warm for this and probably next month. 

I have a phone interview and also a face to face one Monday so if need be I can use the trench with my interview outfit.


----------



## Mimmy

katd, thanks for telling me that I can still count September as a shopping free month in spite of my last day, boot purchase.

Your blue dress is stunning; hope you had a blast at the wedding!

ralz, your bag dilemma is difficult. I agree with katd that a lot depends on what industry you work in. I am in medicine. Although I am very interested in fashion, my colleagues where I work really are not. Right now I always carry my papers and medical stuff in a Milly tote. This allows me to carry whatever bag that I want to, without worrying if everything will fit or forgetting something.

As requested, a mouse flat outfit; not wearing this today. I may post an outfit with my black leather mouse flats on my Stylebook thread tomorrow. 


My usual Saturday am routine is to go to a yoga class. Yoga clothing can be pricey too. So continuing on with the challenge; about 2 to 3 year old yoga top and capris.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Here's what I wore with my new pants! Kind of hard to see because everything else is black lol - the shirt under the blaze has sequins if it matters haha.




Great look eggtart! And yes, the extra detail of the sequins matters![emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Sass, thanks for the outfit compliment. 

I think altering your black trench is the perfect solution to carry you through the next months, until you can find the perfect coat. 

On the shopping front, I was eagerly awaiting the arrival of a Rachel Zoe skirt. It arrived and it's just a pinch too tight. Sadly, I am not skilled in sewing like ralz, and I don't love it enough to take it to my tailor. Previously I would have probably kept it thinking maybe my weight is a bit up or some other nonsense! From past experiences, even just a bit too tight means, NOT comfortable, and a closet space taker. It is going back![emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great outfit Marylin, I would wear this top anytime!
> 
> Thanks for the outfit compliment, and I'll answer your question here. The reason I haven't worn the outfit for awhile is that I have worn it a lot to work previously. I get compliments on it every time, including today; but today I was working at a different office. Although I still like it, I guess I thought that others might be getting bored with it!



I know what you mean. I also sometimes think people will notice I'm wearing the same things all the time. I do believe that colleagues, especially female ones, notice styles and preferences and also whether you wear the same top twice in a row. But if something looks good,everybody will just recognize it looks good,  and not that you wore this particular item last week and the week before. The challenge might be to style it in a different way,maybe wear your hair differently. You know, the French only invest in a few good clothes and wear them all the time. Everybody thinks they are so effortlessly chic, I'd say it does get boring, sometimes.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> I'm headed to a formal wedding this weekend and I'm finally getting to wear an evening dress I purchased last December. The dress is from a vintage Halston diffusion line; it's 100% polyester and probably super flammable, haha, but I love it! The clutch is by Rafe.
> 
> Also, I got the leather jacket early! I love it!
> 
> Excuse my apartment in the background! Right now we're living like we're in college. Really need to do more work in here.



I was also thinking , Greek goddess! Wow, wonderful color!!! Don't go anywhere near the torches...

I like the jacket even more on you than in the picture before. It fits you so well and goes perfectly with dress! Great travel clothes!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> katd, the dress is beautiful. And your clutch looks very cute, too. Lots of blue around here lately, hehe
> 
> Mimmy, the mouse flats are the best and they're so comfortable! I always want to get another pair but I have enough pairs of crazy shoes. I really hope they don't discontinue them! Please, share outfits with yours, I'm curious now!
> 
> I thought you might like jacket, Marylin. Jackets are great! They pull everything together.
> jeans + T-shirt = boring
> jeans + T-shirt + nice jacket = smart
> I also really like the combination of big skirt and a tailored jacket. Like this: http://luprocks.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/10/jckuglybetty.jpg
> 
> Ladies, I'm facing a dilemma. I really want a new bag and I've narrowed the choice down to two. One is a very young looking slouchy metallic tote and the other is a very mature sutton bag. The first one is big so it's more practical now but the second one is more professional and will come in handy in the future. There's also another part of me that thinks that spending my money on a bag isn't the most sensible choice.
> As professionals, what kinds of bags do you carry at the office? Do people pay attention to bags or do accessories get a free pass?



So funny, ralz. I used to dress a lot like Betty when I was younger. I even have some of the same  clothes. I'm much more Into clean lines and more structured clothes and pants now. But I still love the look,especially on young women. 

Re bags, I think you need both. And for work they better be big. Nothing worse than having a pretty tiny bag and lugging around your lunch and heels In a plastic bag. Spending money on a good bag is in my opinion very smart. People judge appearances within the first few seconds. They see face, hair, coat, bag, shoes. You can wear a Chanel costume underneath, but they will already have set up their mind on the jacket or coat you're wearing on top. So get the best bags you can afford,they don't need to be designer bags. They should be classic, solid, in basic colors. Doesn't need to be black or brown. Oxblood and navy are always in fashion, also forest green or grey. 

I mostly wear my black Chanel tote to work. I got it less than a year ago and cpw is down to 13  according to the stylebook app.  I don't have many work bags, but I like to think I'm looking very professional.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Here's what I wore with my new pants! Kind of hard to see because everything else is black lol - the shirt under the blaze has sequins if it matters haha.



You look great! No wonder people compliment you a lot.  Perfect color and it goes so well with your hair and skin. Good job!!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Update ladies I was wholly unsuccessful with the jacket hunt in Portugal Zara. The fit style or colours were not right for me. So the hunt continues...
> 
> Thank you too ladies for your jacket advice. Marylin you are right you can have many different kinds of jackets, like shoes [emoji4][emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> I think perhaps I will go and get my trench coat altered. It's black, waterproof and will fit lovely once slightly altered and should keep me decently warm for this and probably next month.
> 
> I have a phone interview and also a face to face one Monday so if need be I can use the trench with my interview outfit.



Keeping my fingers crossed for your interview. Trench is a safe outfit choice. Altering it will take you a long way, it is truly the spirit of this thread to make things work we already have, so yeah for that! You might still need something warm, so why not consider topshop or oxfam?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> katd, thanks for telling me that I can still count September as a shopping free month in spite of my last day, boot purchase.
> 
> Your blue dress is stunning; hope you had a blast at the wedding!
> 
> ralz, your bag dilemma is difficult. I agree with katd that a lot depends on what industry you work in. I am in medicine. Although I am very interested in fashion, my colleagues where I work really are not. Right now I always carry my papers and medical stuff in a Milly tote. This allows me to carry whatever bag that I want to, without worrying if everything will fit or forgetting something.
> 
> As requested, a mouse flat outfit; not wearing this today. I may post an outfit with my black leather mouse flats on my Stylebook thread tomorrow.
> View attachment 3146459
> 
> My usual Saturday am routine is to go to a yoga class. Yoga clothing can be pricey too. So continuing on with the challenge; about 2 to 3 year old yoga top and capris.
> View attachment 3146460



So thrilled with your outfits. You always make including colors in your outfits look so easy. Maybe that's going to be the next challenge for me, but I'll wait until spring.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Sass, thanks for the outfit compliment.
> 
> I think altering your black trench is the perfect solution to carry you through the next months, until you can find the perfect coat.
> 
> On the shopping front, I was eagerly awaiting the arrival of a Rachel Zoe skirt. It arrived and it's just a pinch too tight. Sadly, I am not skilled in sewing like ralz, and I don't love it enough to take it to my tailor. Previously I would have probably kept it thinking maybe my weight is a bit up or some other nonsense! From past experiences, even just a bit too tight means, NOT comfortable, and a closet space taker. It is going back![emoji106]&#127996;



Sorry about the skirt, bu you're right sending it back right away!! Save the money and buy something you love.


----------



## ralz29

eggtart, great outfit! I love sequins and anything sparkly and you incorporated them very well in your work outfit!

Sass, sorry about the coats, but hey! coat season is just starting so I'm sure you'll find something. Good luck on your interviews!

Mimmy, I love your flats and the whole outfit! Also, sorry to hear about the skirt but well done for being strong and returning it!

Thank you for your advice on the bag dilemma, ladies.Today I went to a consignment store to check out the bags there and found one that was fun but not over the top. I resisted it, however, and decided to wait on the bag situation for a bit longer. I have this rule for myself to only buy things as a reward when I accomplish something and I haven't done much lately apart from basic tasks. I did buy this Missoni silk scarf, though. I've been wanting something similar for a while and I've been a little obsessed with Missoni recently. Also it was half price so I couldn't resist. I'm calling it a gift to myself for the start of the year.




Back to the challenge, I think this will be it from me for this week. Today I wanted to wear a blazer that I hadn't worn in a year but it was too big. I could alter it but I'd have to wait till Christmas to do so so I just listed it on e-bay instead. I might regret it but I need the money and I have similar jackets anyways.
I'm thinking I'll try to do the challenge about once a week. I have some ideas and I'll go through everything eventually


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> eggtart, great outfit! I love sequins and anything sparkly and you incorporated them very well in your work outfit!
> 
> Sass, sorry about the coats, but hey! coat season is just starting so I'm sure you'll find something. Good luck on your interviews!
> 
> Mimmy, I love your flats and the whole outfit! Also, sorry to hear about the skirt but well done for being strong and returning it!
> 
> Thank you for your advice on the bag dilemma, ladies.Today I went to a consignment store to check out the bags there and found one that was fun but not over the top. I resisted it, however, and decided to wait on the bag situation for a bit longer. I have this rule for myself to only buy things as a reward when I accomplish something and I haven't done much lately apart from basic tasks. I did buy this Missoni silk scarf, though. I've been wanting something similar for a while and I've been a little obsessed with Missoni recently. Also it was half price so I couldn't resist. I'm calling it a gift to myself for the start of the year.
> 
> View attachment 3146580
> 
> 
> Back to the challenge, I think this will be it from me for this week. Today I wanted to wear a blazer that I hadn't worn in a year but it was too big. I could alter it but I'd have to wait till Christmas to do so so I just listed it on e-bay instead. I might regret it but I need the money and I have similar jackets anyways.
> I'm thinking I'll try to do the challenge about once a week. I have some ideas and I'll go through everything eventually



This is a very pretty scarf! Missonis are the best, and Etro. It's probably smart to get rid of the blazer. After all, this is what this challenge is about: love it or get rid of it. So you created space in your wardrobe and get money for something to fill the gap with.


----------



## Marylin

Ralz, your new scarf just made me think of my last aquisition in that department that I had debated about so much and then only worn once. So the goal this week is going to be: wear this once:


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> This is a very pretty scarf! Missonis are the best, and Etro.



Yes! And Pucci! You can tell I'm into prints now. I feel like they can pull together colours that you wouldn't normally pair with each other. 

Your scarf is very pretty, too! I'm looking forward to your pairings


----------



## Marylin

Right, forgot about Pucci! 
I actually played with the scarf a bit, even tried it on with different outfits and came up with two choices. Charm of the pink cardigan is that this is also something I have never worn before. I bought it for a wedding, but ended up wearing a different dress. So I might try this next week.


----------



## Jen123

katdhoneybee said:


> I'm headed to a formal wedding this weekend and I'm finally getting to wear an evening dress I purchased last December. The dress is from a vintage Halston diffusion line; it's 100% polyester and probably super flammable, haha, but I love it! The clutch is by Rafe.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got the leather jacket early! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my apartment in the background! Right now we're living like we're in college. Really need to do more work in here.




Wow that dress is stunning on you! Enjoy the wedding!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> eggtart, great outfit! I love sequins and anything sparkly and you incorporated them very well in your work outfit!
> 
> Sass, sorry about the coats, but hey! coat season is just starting so I'm sure you'll find something. Good luck on your interviews!
> 
> Mimmy, I love your flats and the whole outfit! Also, sorry to hear about the skirt but well done for being strong and returning it!
> 
> Thank you for your advice on the bag dilemma, ladies.Today I went to a consignment store to check out the bags there and found one that was fun but not over the top. I resisted it, however, and decided to wait on the bag situation for a bit longer. I have this rule for myself to only buy things as a reward when I accomplish something and I haven't done much lately apart from basic tasks. I did buy this Missoni silk scarf, though. I've been wanting something similar for a while and I've been a little obsessed with Missoni recently. Also it was half price so I couldn't resist. I'm calling it a gift to myself for the start of the year.
> 
> View attachment 3146580
> 
> 
> Back to the challenge, I think this will be it from me for this week. Today I wanted to wear a blazer that I hadn't worn in a year but it was too big. I could alter it but I'd have to wait till Christmas to do so so I just listed it on e-bay instead. I might regret it but I need the money and I have similar jackets anyways.
> I'm thinking I'll try to do the challenge about once a week. I have some ideas and I'll go through everything eventually


great purchase, I love the scarf!!



Marylin said:


> Right, forgot about Pucci!
> I actually played with the scarf a bit, even tried it on with different outfits and came up with two choices. Charm of the pink cardigan is that this is also something I have never worn before. I bought it for a wedding, but ended up wearing a different dress. So I might try this next week.


Great outfits! I think the scarf looks grt with both!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Tnx for the compliments ladies! I'm totally in love with the pants and can't wait to put together more outfits with them. They're sooooo comfortable.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz, your new Missoni scarf is gorgeous!

Marylin, I think either cardigan would go well with your scarf. I'm glad you posted this, as I was actually thinking about your scarf recently; it's really a statement piece! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ralz29

Thanks Mimmy and eggtart! I can't wait to wear it! I was looking at different ways to tie it last nitgh.

Marylin, the cream cardigan is really cute! Those outfits are a great way to incorporate the nude colors we talked about last week


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thank you for your lovely compliments, ladies.  I felt beautiful in the dress...and I didn't catch on fire  so it was a success. Sass, I wore metallic silver pointy pumps. I attached some pics - the wedding was in Park City, Utah, it was gorgeous there. And the wedding was a blast!

Sass, It's too bad you didn't find a suitable coat, but better than buying the wrong thing. And good luck on your interviews!!! 

Eggtart, I love the cobalt pants! Comfortable too...you can't beat that.

Ralz and Marylin, the patterns on your scarves are beautiful! Ralz, I'd love to see a mod pic of how you style your scarf if you get a chance.

Mimmy, I'm sorry the Rachel Zoe skirt didn't work out. Is it just me or does Rachel Zoe run so crazy small?! In any case, good job on sending it back - it would have taunted you every time you went into your closet, haha!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Thank you for your lovely compliments, ladies.  I felt beautiful in the dress...and I didn't catch on fire  so it was a success. Sass, I wore metallic silver pointy pumps. I attached some pics - the wedding was in Park City, Utah, it was gorgeous there. And the wedding was a blast!
> 
> Sass, It's too bad you didn't find a suitable coat, but better than buying the wrong thing. And good luck on your interviews!!!
> 
> Eggtart, I love the cobalt pants! Comfortable too...you can't beat that.
> 
> Ralz and Marylin, the patterns on your scarves are beautiful! Ralz, I'd love to see a mod pic of how you style your scarf if you get a chance.
> 
> Mimmy, I'm sorry the Rachel Zoe skirt didn't work out. Is it just me or does Rachel Zoe run so crazy small?! In any case, good job on sending it back - it would have taunted you every time you went into your closet, haha!


u guys look lovely! and the dress goes so well with the color of your hair.


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> Thank you for your lovely compliments, ladies.  I felt beautiful in the dress...and I didn't catch on fire  so it was a success. Sass, I wore metallic silver pointy pumps. I attached some pics - the wedding was in Park City, Utah, it was gorgeous there. And the wedding was a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, It's too bad you didn't find a suitable coat, but better than buying the wrong thing. And good luck on your interviews!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eggtart, I love the cobalt pants! Comfortable too...you can't beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ralz and Marylin, the patterns on your scarves are beautiful! Ralz, I'd love to see a mod pic of how you style your scarf if you get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, I'm sorry the Rachel Zoe skirt didn't work out. Is it just me or does Rachel Zoe run so crazy small?! In any case, good job on sending it back - it would have taunted you every time you went into your closet, haha!




katd, you look beautiful! What a great couple's photo!

This was my first time, trying on anything by Rachel Zoe, but in this case I would say it ran a size smaller. [emoji53]


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Thank you for your lovely compliments, ladies.  I felt beautiful in the dress...and I didn't catch on fire  so it was a success. Sass, I wore metallic silver pointy pumps. I attached some pics - the wedding was in Park City, Utah, it was gorgeous there. And the wedding was a blast!
> 
> Sass, It's too bad you didn't find a suitable coat, but better than buying the wrong thing. And good luck on your interviews!!!
> 
> Eggtart, I love the cobalt pants! Comfortable too...you can't beat that.
> 
> Ralz and Marylin, the patterns on your scarves are beautiful! Ralz, I'd love to see a mod pic of how you style your scarf if you get a chance.
> 
> Mimmy, I'm sorry the Rachel Zoe skirt didn't work out. Is it just me or does Rachel Zoe run so crazy small?! In any case, good job on sending it back - it would have taunted you every time you went into your closet, haha!



BEAUTIFUL! Everything is so perfect, even the background looks like it's been painted on. 

Bob Ross would have loved it!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you Ladies for your compliments on the outfit. Ralz, you're right about the nude cardigan, it's a bit more on the light pink side, but goes exactly with the scarf. Mimmy, you should have told me you were thinking about my scarf, I had kind of forgotten about it. 
So I wore the pinkish cardigan and had the scarf tied close to the neck with the long ends over my shoulder. I was really comfortable and since I'm coming down with a sore throat I was nice and warm! Having a sore throat might have to do with spending last night at Oktoberfest. I had intended not to go, but am glad, I went. Unfortunately all my Dirndls are too big now. This one was the best, but still a bit too big around the waist.


----------



## Marylin

And while I was at it, I wore this bracelet that also had been sitting in my closet for years now. It might not have been perfect with a dirndl,  but I was so into wearing something I hadn't worn for a while, that I didn't care.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thank you Ladies for your compliments on the outfit. Ralz, you're right about the nude cardigan, it's a bit more on the light pink side, but goes exactly with the scarf. Mimmy, you should have told me you were thinking about my scarf, I had kind of forgotten about it.
> So I wore the pinkish cardigan and had the scarf tied close to the neck with the long ends over my shoulder. I was really comfortable and since I'm coming down with a sore throat I was nice and warm! Having a sore throat might have to do with spending last night at Oktoberfest. I had intended not to go, but am glad, I went. Unfortunately all my Dirndls are too big now. This one was the best, but still a bit too big around the waist.



Oooh that sounds like so much fun!!! I wish we had a good oktoberfest around here


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> Thank you Ladies for your compliments on the outfit. Ralz, you're right about the nude cardigan, it's a bit more on the light pink side, but goes exactly with the scarf. Mimmy, you should have told me you were thinking about my scarf, I had kind of forgotten about it.
> So I wore the pinkish cardigan and had the scarf tied close to the neck with the long ends over my shoulder. I was really comfortable and since I'm coming down with a sore throat I was nice and warm! Having a sore throat might have to do with spending last night at Oktoberfest. I had intended not to go, but am glad, I went. Unfortunately all my Dirndls are too big now. This one was the best, but still a bit too big around the waist.


So pretty, I love that deep red color! I hope you feel better soon - in the meantime, tea and scarves and other cozifiers always seem to help. 

Awesome Bob Ross reference by the way (may he rest in peace).


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you Ladies for your compliments on the outfit. Ralz, you're right about the nude cardigan, it's a bit more on the light pink side, but goes exactly with the scarf. Mimmy, you should have told me you were thinking about my scarf, I had kind of forgotten about it.
> 
> So I wore the pinkish cardigan and had the scarf tied close to the neck with the long ends over my shoulder. I was really comfortable and since I'm coming down with a sore throat I was nice and warm! Having a sore throat might have to do with spending last night at Oktoberfest. I had intended not to go, but am glad, I went. Unfortunately all my Dirndls are too big now. This one was the best, but still a bit too big around the waist.




Aww, sorry you have a sore throat Marylin. I really like your dirndl look.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies, I'm doing fine again. Jen, I'm usually not such a big fan of Oktoberfest, I don't even like beer. But if you live so close to the real one it's a shame not to go. Especially on the last sunday which is traditionally for the locals, since most of the tourists have left town by then. So it's a different atmosphere and it wasn't as packed as it had been in previous years. 
Kind of looking forward to next year.  I will buy a new dirndl then! If I go.

Katdhoneybee tea always helps. And cake!
How was your trip? I hope you made it here safely. It was such a beautiful morning today, I hope you could take advantage of it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you Ladies for your compliments on the outfit. Ralz, you're right about the nude cardigan, it's a bit more on the light pink side, but goes exactly with the scarf. Mimmy, you should have told me you were thinking about my scarf, I had kind of forgotten about it.
> So I wore the pinkish cardigan and had the scarf tied close to the neck with the long ends over my shoulder. I was really comfortable and since I'm coming down with a sore throat I was nice and warm! Having a sore throat might have to do with spending last night at Oktoberfest. I had intended not to go, but am glad, I went. Unfortunately all my Dirndls are too big now. This one was the best, but still a bit too big around the waist.


This is really cool, thanks for sharing it with us!



Marylin said:


> And while I was at it, I wore this bracelet that also had been sitting in my closet for years now. It might not have been perfect with a dirndl,  but I was so into wearing something I hadn't worn for a while, that I didn't care.


Beautiful, I love the colors together.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is really cool, thanks for sharing it with us!
> 
> Beautiful, I love the colors together.



Thanks, dear. I guess dirndls don't get posted that often on pb.


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Thank you Ladies for your compliments on the outfit. Ralz, you're right about the nude cardigan, it's a bit more on the light pink side, but goes exactly with the scarf. Mimmy, you should have told me you were thinking about my scarf, I had kind of forgotten about it.
> 
> So I wore the pinkish cardigan and had the scarf tied close to the neck with the long ends over my shoulder. I was really comfortable and since I'm coming down with a sore throat I was nice and warm! Having a sore throat might have to do with spending last night at Oktoberfest. I had intended not to go, but am glad, I went. Unfortunately all my Dirndls are too big now. This one was the best, but still a bit too big around the waist.




Marylin how'd your scarf and cardigan combo go? I loved the pink with scarf!! 

I love your dirndls you looks so festive and fun! Did your whole family go and the boys where their ledahosen (sp)? 

Excellent use of bracelet too, I like the texture and the red is nice with dirndls!


----------



## Sass

So this is me shopping my wardrobe for my interview yesterday. I have nothing with me remotely appropriate so blazer (Portugal), trousers (Zara) and shoes are all new.

Top is 1 year old and scarf is probably 6?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> So this is me shopping my wardrobe for my interview yesterday. I have nothing with me remotely appropriate so blazer (Portugal), trousers (Zara) and shoes are all new.
> 
> Top is 1 year old and scarf is probably 6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149831



I like your blazer - i've been on the lookout for something of a similar cut, sans buttons, and longer


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> I like your blazer - i've been on the lookout for something of a similar cut, sans buttons, and longer




Thanks eggtart I hope you find something right for you. What colour add you looking for?

Mine is just from some random store in Portugal. Fit is nice albeit slightly bigger which is my preference and photo probably does show length ideally, it's probably 6 inches lower than my hip bone in real life. There was a gorgeous autumn orange/red/brown shade that I liked too but I resisted since this was technically for the interview. I've had navy in the past and found that I didn't wear it anywhere as often as I'd expected.


----------



## ralz29

katd, you and your husband look great! Great scenery as well and I, too, like the blue against your hair. Is that your natural colour?

Marylin, I like the dirndl with the bracelet. You're giving it a modern look

Sass, you did very well shopping on your wardrobe. It looks appropriate to me, smart but not boring! How did the interviews go?

As for me I finally sorted out what I'm going to do for my final year project. I've been stressing about it all summer. I feel more deserving of my scarf now. I was very excited to wear it on Sunday. I only went out to get groceries but I used it to tie my grocery bag to my outfit:



Tomorrow I want to wear it again and I also want to wear my pimped purple jacket. I've only worn it once so far and I really want to wear it more. I think I'll wear the scarf peeking out. What do you, girls, think? Yay or nay? If not, I'll just let it hang. I can wear it with black or green pants.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin how'd your scarf and cardigan combo go? I loved the pink with scarf!!
> 
> I love your dirndls you looks so festive and fun! Did your whole family go and the boys where their ledahosen (sp)?
> 
> Excellent use of bracelet too, I like the texture and the red is nice with dirndls!



Thanks Sass, i will definitely wear the cardigan scarf combo more often!
No, didn't take my family  since it was a school day next day and raining when I left, I didn't want to drag them around. Spent most of the evening in the beer tents, they wouldn't have had fun. But yes, they do have Lederhosen, and they look very good!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> So this is me shopping my wardrobe for my interview yesterday. I have nothing with me remotely appropriate so blazer (Portugal), trousers (Zara) and shoes are all new.
> 
> Top is 1 year old and scarf is probably 6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149831



Works well! How did the interview go? You had the phone one today, right?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> katd, you and your husband look great! Great scenery as well and I, too, like the blue against your hair. Is that your natural colour?
> 
> Marylin, I like the dirndl with the bracelet. You're giving it a modern look
> 
> Sass, you did very well shopping on your wardrobe. It looks appropriate to me, smart but not boring! How did the interviews go?
> 
> As for me I finally sorted out what I'm going to do for my final year project. I've been stressing about it all summer. I feel more deserving of my scarf now. I was very excited to wear it on Sunday. I only went out to get groceries but I used it to tie my grocery bag to my outfit:
> View attachment 3150467
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I want to wear it again and I also want to wear my pimped purple jacket. I've only worn it once so far and I really want to wear it more. I think I'll wear the scarf peeking out. What do you, girls, think? Yay or nay? If not, I'll just let it hang. I can wear it with black or green pants.
> View attachment 3150468



See, there's always a reason to reward oneself! Good job! 
I love all your combinations, the colors go so well together! I'm not sure about the tug in option. I love the clean lines of your jacket and think, the scarf would take some of that away when you wear it like this. On the other hand, it covers your neck, if you don't want to go too low cut. I always love the randomly tied around your neck option, especially with a pretty  long silk scarf. It looks so Grace Kelly!


----------



## ralz29

You're right, Marylin, it does alter the neckline and that's why I'm not quite sure. They're saying it'll be sunny tomorrow so I hope I can get away with low cut. I might just drape the scarf although that way it hides the neckline. Ahh, the struggle, haha. I like your idea of the randomly tied around the neck option. 
I also like the idea of it as a headband and the ends blending with the hair. Here's an idea of a somewhat summery outfit that I'll probably never end up wearing but I'd like to imagine that I will:


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> As for me I finally sorted out what I'm going to do for my final year project. I've been stressing about it all summer. I feel more deserving of my scarf now. I was very excited to wear it on Sunday. I only went out to get groceries but I used it to tie my grocery bag to my outfit:
> View attachment 3150467
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I want to wear it again and I also want to wear my pimped purple jacket. I've only worn it once so far and I really want to wear it more. I think I'll wear the scarf peeking out. What do you, girls, think? Yay or nay? If not, I'll just let it hang. I can wear it with black or green pants.
> View attachment 3150468


Yay for sorting out your report topic. Great outfit today. As for tomorrow, I like your jacket a lot and never thought to tuck in a scarf like how you just showed - very interesting, I'll have to try it. If it's warm out, then maybe show the neckline more? And as Marylin sugguested, just tie it around your neck.



Sass said:


> Thanks eggtart I hope you find something right for you. What colour add you looking for?
> 
> Mine is just from some random store in Portugal. Fit is nice albeit slightly bigger which is my preference and photo probably does show length ideally, it's probably 6 inches lower than my hip bone in real life. There was a gorgeous autumn orange/red/brown shade that I liked too but I resisted since this was technically for the interview. I've had navy in the past and found that I didn't wear it anywhere as often as I'd expected.


I'd love one in just standard black, navy, and gray. Yes, 3 lol. How did the interview go?


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marilyn, I'm at the airport right now waiting for my flight! I'm so excited! I arrive tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I messed up when I told you the days I was traveling, oops. I took a picture of me in my dirndl before I packed it - I picked it up from the tailor just a couple hours before leaving for the airport. It was a little stressful, but all's well that ends well. This is probably the most dirndl pictures in a PF thread ever, haha!

Sass, that's a smart outfit, I like it a lot. The shoes are killer! I hope your interview went well! 

Ralz, it's not my natural color. If only it were! I'm happy for you for figuring out your final year project, congrats! Now you can kick back and relax, right?  I like your outfits with the scarf, so fun! For the second outfit, I'm with Marylin, I think I would like it tied around your neck. You also mentioned wearing the scarf as a headband and I love that idea so much!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> So this is me shopping my wardrobe for my interview yesterday. I have nothing with me remotely appropriate so blazer (Portugal), trousers (Zara) and shoes are all new.
> 
> Top is 1 year old and scarf is probably 6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149831




Sass, really nice jacket, and I love that your scarf is 6 years old! Hope your interview went well. 

ralz, I like the outfits that you have put together using your new scarf. Love the Prada sunnies; very stunning outfit for grocery shopping!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Thanks Sass, i will definitely wear the cardigan scarf combo more often!
> 
> No, didn't take my family  since it was a school day next day and raining when I left, I didn't want to drag them around. Spent most of the evening in the beer tents, they wouldn't have had fun. But yes, they do have Lederhosen, and they look very good!



The rain would be too much for your boys? They might get stir crazy in the beer tent? Plus on a school night I see what you mean they'd probably end up feral the next day from being so tired!

How is work are you better staffed? Any more outfit inspo for us? 





Marylin said:


> Works well! How did the interview go? You had the phone one today, right?




I had an in person + a phone one Monday.  Phew ... I think they went ok, I haven't worked in that field for a while and felt a little stressed about short notice etc and lack of time to prepare. 

Unfortunately I should have heard about both by now. I am driving myself crazy waiting to hear about jobs. 

Tomorrow I'm going out to do some activities - museums, coffee, shop, whatever! Although I've done a bit of shopping already [emoji16] pictures to come! 



eggtartapproved said:


> Yay for sorting out your report topic. Great outfit today. As for tomorrow, I like your jacket a lot and never thought to tuck in a scarf like how you just showed - very interesting, I'll have to try it. If it's warm out, then maybe show the neckline more? And as Marylin sugguested, just tie it around your neck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love one in just standard black, navy, and gray. Yes, 3 lol. How did the interview go?





You know eggtart I don't think that's a bad idea - black, grey and navy are staple colours and if you find a style which suits and looks good , you may just be able to find them all in one go? I don't think they will go out of style. 

Ralz I love new scarf and the idea of putting it under your jacket is ingenious! Hopeful the warmth/sun will mean more options? Good luck getting started on your report topic?  Can I ask are your studies fashion related?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Yay for sorting out your report topic. Great outfit today. As for tomorrow, I like your jacket a lot and never thought to tuck in a scarf like how you just showed - very interesting, I'll have to try it. If it's warm out, then maybe show the neckline more? And as Marylin sugguested, just tie it around your neck.
> 
> I'd love one in just standard black, navy, and gray. Yes, 3 lol. How did the interview go?





ralz29 said:


> You're right, Marylin, it does alter the neckline and that's why I'm not quite sure. They're saying it'll be sunny tomorrow so I hope I can get away with low cut. I might just drape the scarf although that way it hides the neckline. Ahh, the struggle, haha. I like your idea of the randomly tied around the neck option.
> I also like the idea of it as a headband and the ends blending with the hair. Here's an idea of a somewhat summery outfit that I'll probably never end up wearing but I'd like to imagine that I will:
> View attachment 3150571



Oh please wear this! I love the shoes. Just do it and see where it takes you.maybe not around the world, don't know how comfortable the shoes are,but this is an outfit that you could wear to a lot of different occasions.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Marilyn, I'm at the airport right now waiting for my flight! I'm so excited! I arrive tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I messed up when I told you the days I was traveling, oops. I took a picture of me in my dirndl before I packed it - I picked it up from the tailor just a couple hours before leaving for the airport. It was a little stressful, but all's well that ends well. This is probably the most dirndl pictures in a PF thread ever, haha!
> 
> Sass, that's a smart outfit, I like it a lot. The shoes are killer! I hope your interview went well!
> 
> Ralz, it's not my natural color. If only it were! I'm happy for you for figuring out your final year project, congrats! Now you can kick back and relax, right?  I like your outfits with the scarf, so fun! For the second outfit, I'm with Marylin, I think I would like it tied around your neck. You also mentioned wearing the scarf as a headband and I love that idea so much!



OMG!  You look more Bavarian than I ever will! This dirndl is perfect. Don't want to stop you from spending tons of money at Lodenfrey,  but I can't imagine anything better than this. So by the time you read this you'll be here and hopefully the weather will be better by then. It was raining all day today.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> The rain would be too much for your boys? They might get stir crazy in the beer tent? Plus on a school night I see what you mean they'd probably end up feral the next day from being so tired!
> 
> How is work are you better staffed? Any more outfit inspo for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an in person + a phone one Monday.  Phew ... I think they went ok, I haven't worked in that field for a while and felt a little stressed about short notice etc and lack of time to prepare.
> 
> Unfortunately I should have heard about both by now. I am driving myself crazy waiting to hear about jobs.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going out to do some activities - museums, coffee, shop, whatever! Although I've done a bit of shopping already [emoji16] pictures to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know eggtart I don't think that's a bad idea - black, grey and navy are staple colours and if you find a style which suits and looks good , you may just be able to find them all in one go? I don't think they will go out of style.
> 
> Ralz I love new scarf and the idea of putting it under your jacket is ingenious! Hopeful the warmth/sun will mean more options? Good luck getting started on your report topic?  Can I ask are your studies fashion related?




You know how boys are, wimps, right? Plus, I went with friends and colleagues. I think it's important to have some fun with your coworkers every once in a while. We need this to be able to stand stressful times. Funny that you ask about staff. We're just about hiring someone and if everything goes as planned, I'll get exactly who I want. She's smart, young, but still experienced enough. Keep your fingers crossed.

Don't worry about not having heard from HR. Sometimes it just has to go through so many departments. And even if you don't get it, it's always good to practice interviews. Is it ok to ask what field you'll be working in? 
Plus, there's always a reason too shopping!


----------



## ralz29

katd, your dirndl looks great! Have a safe flight and a lovely holiday! What did you choose to wear for the flight?

Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies! Mimmy, I did feel very glam with the scarf and the sunnies. But you never know who you're going to meet, right? 

Sass, don't worry, I'm sure you've done your best at the interviews, now you should relax and 
enjoy yourself. Shopping is always a good idea to take your mind off of things. Visiting museums sounds fun, too. You can't change anything at this point so there's no point to stress about it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Thanks for wishing me good luck. Now that I sopped worrying about what I'm going to do, it's time to start worrying about _how_ I'm going to do it. At least now I know things are moving in some direction so that's comforting. My studies are very far from fashion, actually, haha. I'm in the science department but even there there's space for creativity. 

Marylin, you convinced me! I _will_ find an occasion to wear the outfit to. It's getting a bit cold for sandals but I'm hoping there's will be at least one warm afternoon to take them for a walk. I remember them as quite comfortable but I haven't worn them in soo long!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> katd, your dirndl looks great! Have a safe flight and a lovely holiday! What did you choose to wear for the flight?
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies! Mimmy, I did feel very glam with the scarf and the sunnies. But you never know who you're going to meet, right?
> 
> Sass, don't worry, I'm sure you've done your best at the interviews, now you should relax and
> enjoy yourself. Shopping is always a good idea to take your mind off of things. Visiting museums sounds fun, too. You can't change anything at this point so there's no point to stress about it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> Thanks for wishing me good luck. Now that I sopped worrying about what I'm going to do, it's time to start worrying about _how_ I'm going to do it. At least now I know things are moving in some direction so that's comforting. My studies are very far from fashion, actually, haha. I'm in the science department but even there there's space for creativity.
> 
> Marylin, you convinced me! I _will_ find an occasion to wear the outfit to. It's getting a bit cold for sandals but I'm hoping there's will be at least one warm afternoon to take them for a walk. I remember them as quite comfortable but I haven't worn them in soo long!



Interesting how many of you ladies are into more analytical fields at work or in a more male dominated environment. I like the fact that you can be both: smart and more technical at work and creative and colorful with your clothes. It just proves how style can define a person and how much fashion can be an outlet for creativity. Especially for you ralz, who does such a wonderful job altering your clothes and designing them new. 

Congratulations also on deciding what to do. You must be so relieved. Isn't it great to see a path and to pursue it? 

Please do try to wear your last outfit. And let us know how it felt!


----------



## Sass

katdhoneybee said:


> Marilyn, I'm at the airport right now waiting for my flight! I'm so excited! I arrive tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I messed up when I told you the days I was traveling, oops. I took a picture of me in my dirndl before I packed it - I picked it up from the tailor just a couple hours before leaving for the airport. It was a little stressful, but all's well that ends well. This is probably the most dirndl pictures in a PF thread ever, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, that's a smart outfit, I like it a lot. The shoes are killer! I hope your interview went well!
> 
> 
> 
> Ralz, it's not my natural color. If only it were! I'm happy for you for figuring out your final year project, congrats! Now you can kick back and relax, right?  I like your outfits with the scarf, so fun! For the second outfit, I'm with Marylin, I think I would like it tied around your neck. You also mentioned wearing the scarf as a headband and I love that idea so much!




Oops somehow I missed dirndl outfit Katdhoneybee - Omgosh lady you look fantastic wow!!! I cannot get over how well that fits and how great the colours are on you [emoji7][emoji122]&#127996;

Enjoy your time in Germany and make the most of your holiday. Hopefully the weather is nice for you! 

Ps thanks for the shoe compliments


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> Marilyn, I'm at the airport right now waiting for my flight! I'm so excited! I arrive tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I messed up when I told you the days I was traveling, oops. I took a picture of me in my dirndl before I packed it - I picked it up from the tailor just a couple hours before leaving for the airport. It was a little stressful, but all's well that ends well. This is probably the most dirndl pictures in a PF thread ever, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, that's a smart outfit, I like it a lot. The shoes are killer! I hope your interview went well!
> 
> 
> 
> Ralz, it's not my natural color. If only it were! I'm happy for you for figuring out your final year project, congrats! Now you can kick back and relax, right?  I like your outfits with the scarf, so fun! For the second outfit, I'm with Marylin, I think I would like it tied around your neck. You also mentioned wearing the scarf as a headband and I love that idea so much!




Your dirndl outfit is so pretty! Have a great trip; post if you are able to. If not, we look forward to hearing about all of your adventures when you return!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Interesting how many of you ladies are into more analytical fields at work or in a more male dominated environment. I like the fact that you can be both: smart and more technical at work and creative and colorful with your clothes. It just proves how style can define a person and how much fashion can be an outlet for creativity. Especially for you ralz, who does such a wonderful job altering your clothes and designing them new.
> 
> Congratulations also on deciding what to do. You must be so relieved. Isn't it great to see a path and to pursue it?
> 
> Please do try to wear your last outfit. And let us know how it felt!



I think that _because_ we're in more male dominated fields, we come to TPF to talk about our interests. In my course there are a couple guys who have a well defined style or a capsule wardrobe and who take care of themselves, i.e. dress nicely, go to the gym, do their hair. A big portion, however, wear the same thing everyday, come in sweats or can't be bothered to even take a shower. I heard some guys once talking about games and asked my friend "Where do they find the time and money for games?" to which she replied "Well, the time and money that you spend shopping, they invest in gaming." There aren't many people there whom I can talk to about fashion. Didn't you mention that people in your office don't pay much attention to fashion, either?
And yes, having a path is so much better! Even though it'll be tough, it gives me meaning and keeps me busy.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I think that _because_ we're in more male dominated fields, we come to TPF to talk about our interests. In my course there are a couple guys who have a well defined style or a capsule wardrobe and who take care of themselves, i.e. dress nicely, go to the gym, do their hair. A big portion, however, wear the same thing everyday, come in sweats or can't be bothered to even take a shower. I heard some guys once talking about games and asked my friend "Where do they find the time and money for games?" to which she replied "Well, the time and money that you spend shopping, they invest in gaming." There aren't many people there whom I can talk to about fashion. Didn't you mention that people in your office don't pay much attention to fashion, either?
> And yes, having a path is so much better! Even though it'll be tough, it gives me meaning and keeps me busy.



I hear you. It is important to have goals, no matter what you do or how old you are. I'm probably twice your age,but I still define myself through work a lot. Yes, having two boys (especially trying to raise them to become something else than unwashed computer addicts  ), a busy husband, a mother to take care of and a house and garden is demanding and mostly fulfilling. But it's only at work that I'm truly myself, it's what I've worked so hard for and I love getting feedback from listeners. Even if it's bad. I don't really need to work that hard for the money,  but I couldn't just stay at home and drive the kids around. Or my mum, who would totally make me if I didn't escape once in a while.  
Once you've found the field you love, even the toughest times are worth it. 

You remember correctly. My coworkers aren't that much into fashion. There are a few who do recognize a Chanel bag or necklace, but would mostly comment on how expensive they are and less whether they like the look. 
I've learned not to dress for anybody else, but for myself.


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Marilyn, I'm at the airport right now waiting for my flight! I'm so excited! I arrive tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I messed up when I told you the days I was traveling, oops. I took a picture of me in my dirndl before I packed it - I picked it up from the tailor just a couple hours before leaving for the airport. It was a little stressful, but all's well that ends well. This is probably the most dirndl pictures in a PF thread ever, haha!


So cool! have fun!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> I hear you. It is important to have goals, no matter what you do or how old you are. I'm probably twice your age,but I still define myself through work a lot. Yes, having two boys (especially trying to raise them to become something else than unwashed computer addicts  ), a busy husband, a mother to take care of and a house and garden is demanding and mostly fulfilling. But it's only at work that I'm truly myself, it's what I've worked so hard for and I love getting feedback from listeners. Even if it's bad. I don't really need to work that hard for the money,  but I couldn't just stay at home and drive the kids around. Or my mum, who would totally make me if I didn't escape once in a while.
> Once you've found the field you love, even the toughest times are worth it.
> 
> You remember correctly. My coworkers aren't that much into fashion. There are a few who do recognize a Chanel bag or necklace, but would mostly comment on how expensive they are and less whether they like the look.
> I've learned not to dress for anybody else, but for myself.



I love your outlook on life! You seem like a very energetic person to handle all of that. I feel like when you do something that fulfills you, you're not working for the money. You put in effort because you enjoy your work and the money comes naturally. I also feel like most of the stress comes from time management and deadlines and not so much the level of difficulty of a particular task. When I get engaged in something, I could work on it for a veeeery long time and still not think it's good enough.
I also like that you dress for yourself! After all it's you who looks at you the most. I'm a bit sad to say that the environment has had an impact on me, though. I can't help but to feel a bit overdressed sometimes. I felt a bit like that today walking onto campus and seeing everyone in hoodies as messy buns. Then I saw some Asian students with their python Chanel bags, studded Louboutins and sequin tops and felt better  I'm only afraid that people might underestimate me because they might think I care more about clothes and shoes. Most guys don't understand it and I feel like I always have to prove myself so that they don't treat me condescendingly.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> I think that _because_ we're in more male dominated fields, we come to TPF to talk about our interests. In my course there are a couple guys who have a well defined style or a capsule wardrobe and who take care of themselves, i.e. dress nicely, go to the gym, do their hair. A big portion, however, wear the same thing everyday, come in sweats or can't be bothered to even take a shower. I heard some guys once talking about games and asked my friend "Where do they find the time and money for games?" to which she replied "Well, the time and money that you spend shopping, they invest in gaming." There aren't many people there whom I can talk to about fashion. Didn't you mention that people in your office don't pay much attention to fashion, either?
> And yes, having a path is so much better! Even though it'll be tough, it gives me meaning and keeps me busy.


+1 -  I'm on tpf because I work with a bunch of boys and they just need to wear suits all day. One of my team members is more fashionable so we'll go and scout out stuff when we need a break and its' fun! 

Sass, I'm sure you did well!!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> You know how boys are, wimps, right? Plus, I went with friends and colleagues. I think it's important to have some fun with your coworkers every once in a while. We need this to be able to stand stressful times. Funny that you ask about staff. We're just about hiring someone and if everything goes as planned, I'll get exactly who I want. She's smart, young, but still experienced enough. Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Oh it's so nice you took some time out with friends and colleagues. I always imagine as a mum this would be a requirement from time to time. Good luck in so please to hear this young lady will get the opportunity to work with your team. She sounds great and can certainly help with workload.
> 
> Don't worry about not having heard from HR. Sometimes it just has to go through so many departments. And even if you don't get it, it's always good to practice interviews. Is it ok to ask what field you'll be working in?
> Plus, there's always a reason too shopping!







ralz29 said:


> katd, your dirndl looks great! Have a safe flight and a lovely holiday! What did you choose to wear for the flight?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies! Mimmy, I did feel very glam with the scarf and the sunnies. But you never know who you're going to meet, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, don't worry, I'm sure you've done your best at the interviews, now you should relax and
> 
> enjoy yourself. Shopping is always a good idea to take your mind off of things. Visiting museums sounds fun, too. You can't change anything at this point so there's no point to stress about it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Thanks for wishing me good luck. Now that I sopped worrying about what I'm going to do, it's time to start worrying about _how_ I'm going to do it. At least now I know things are moving in some direction so that's comforting. My studies are very far from fashion, actually, haha. I'm in the science department but even there there's space for creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> Marylin, you convinced me! I _will_ find an occasion to wear the outfit to. It's getting a bit cold for sandals but I'm hoping there's will be at least one warm afternoon to take them for a walk. I remember them as quite comfortable but I haven't worn them in soo long!




That's cool Ralz what kind of science do you do? Creativity with science would be the ultimate? Plus you get to be so creative with your outfits and altering! It is sunny and warmer today, not sure if it's sandal warm though?

No it's quite ok to ask Marylin - I work in health care I'm in rehab therapies - Occupational Therapy to be exact. 

I am very much with you ladies as to incorporating creativity into our what might be seen as non creative fields. 

I actually don't work in a male dominated field but in government run health care it's very much about the business at hand and there is always a uniform/scrubs so little ability to be creative with dressing for work. 

The first time my old boss saw me not in uniform for a work do she was told me how shocked she was and how lovely I looked. She still went on about it almost for years later how I look so much nicer out of uniform hahah!!


----------



## ralz29

Sass, I do Computer Science. I can get creative with coding. 
It was warm but the sandals will probably wait till spring. I got quite hot yesterday, though, especially without the air con. I had the scarf draped around my neck but not tucked in.
What do you do in ocupational therapy if I may ask? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Sass

So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed! 

In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having. 

Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]




Short trench coat




Interview shoes 



New black and cream checkered button up 




New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having.
> 
> Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3152265
> 
> 
> Short trench coat
> 
> View attachment 3152268
> 
> 
> Interview shoes
> 
> View attachment 3152269
> 
> New black and cream checkered button up
> 
> View attachment 3152270
> 
> 
> New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage



Very nice!!!! Le Pliage bag is wonderful, very light and resistant!


----------



## ralz29

Sass said:


> So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having.
> 
> Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3152265
> 
> 
> Short trench coat
> 
> View attachment 3152268
> 
> 
> Interview shoes
> 
> View attachment 3152269
> 
> New black and cream checkered button up
> 
> View attachment 3152270
> 
> 
> New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage



Great purchases! I love both pairs of shoes! All pieces look very versatile so you can make countless outfits with them.
Also, see! Things worked out! You shouldn't have worried and I believe that whichever position you choose, you will have made a good choice. 
Btw, if you mean the NIN, if one month has passed, you should probably go the job centre. I waited months for mine before I went and they had lost it/forgotten about it, idk, but they gave it to me on the spot. It's a tedious procedure but with so many people things like that happen..


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I love your outlook on life! You seem like a very energetic person to handle all of that. I feel like when you do something that fulfills you, you're not working for the money. You put in effort because you enjoy your work and the money comes naturally. I also feel like most of the stress comes from time management and deadlines and not so much the level of difficulty of a particular task. When I get engaged in something, I could work on it for a veeeery long time and still not think it's good enough.
> I also like that you dress for yourself! After all it's you who looks at you the most. I'm a bit sad to say that the environment has had an impact on me, though. I can't help but to feel a bit overdressed sometimes. I felt a bit like that today walking onto campus and seeing everyone in hoodies as messy buns. Then I saw some Asian students with their python Chanel bags, studded Louboutins and sequin tops and felt better  I'm only afraid that people might underestimate me because they might think I care more about clothes and shoes. Most guys don't understand it and I feel like I always have to prove myself so that they don't treat me condescendingly.



Interesting point. Don't know whether it's good or bad to dress well. I think, in general, as a woman you will always have to prove yourself. Even more so if you work in a male dominated field like science. I understand the urge to blend in, wear mismatched clothes like you don't care and only care about your work. But I feel like if you want to up your game, you need to up your look. Who'll take us seriously if we don't do so ourselves? 
Women always have to work harder.  Not just at work, also at home. If you're a mother you have to decide whether you want to be a stay at home mum or a working mother. Have you ever heard the term 'working father'? I haven't. We're not in the fifties anymore, but still keep everything together in the house and the family, while going to work and proving ourselves worthy of occupying the same jobs men have. There's still such a long way to go....


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> +1 -  I'm on tpf because I work with a bunch of boys and they just need to wear suits all day. One of my team members is more fashionable so we'll go and scout out stuff when we need a break and its' fun!
> 
> Sass, I'm sure you did well!!



Male shopping buddies can be very useful. Some of the best things I have, I bought because my best (male) friend convinced me!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having.
> 
> Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3152265
> 
> 
> Short trench coat
> 
> View attachment 3152268
> 
> 
> Interview shoes
> 
> View attachment 3152269
> 
> New black and cream checkered button up
> 
> View attachment 3152270
> 
> 
> New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage



Congratulations, Sass!!! Is this the time to say, we told you so?
Hope your paperwork gets done soon, life could be so easy without bureaucracy.  

I love all your purchases. The trench is great,  but I particularly like your topshop shoes. I would totally wear these, even though they're not heels!

What a shame you have to cover up for work all the time. I guess it's nice not having to think about what to wear for work all the time  - I think we've talked about that before, but a pretty girl like you shouldn't have to wear unisex tent like clothes in terrible colors.
I'm very impressed with your job, I have a lot of respect for all medical jobs, and everything to do with healing and treating people. I think it's the ultimate way of taking care of one another.


----------



## Marylin

Btw... How's the challenge going? What have you worn this week that you hadn't ever had on or haven't worn much? 
I'm happy to report that I managed to wear

1 sweater
1 bracelet
1 dirndl 
2 pairs of socks
1 cardigan
1 scarf
1 T-shirt

that I hadn't worn either ever before or not within the last 12 months or more.

Still not done with the challenge though. I'll try to integrate more items into my looks that otherwise might just vanish into the black hole that is my closet.

And: I haven't bought anything this month, yet, which might, or might not change, depending on whether I can get my hands on a certain Chanel necklace for my birthday. But that surely doesn't count, right?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having.
> 
> Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3152265
> 
> 
> Short trench coat
> 
> View attachment 3152268
> 
> 
> Interview shoes
> 
> View attachment 3152269
> 
> New black and cream checkered button up
> 
> View attachment 3152270
> 
> 
> New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage


Congrats! It's awesome you get to choose where to work - so happy for you! And I love all the purchases, especially the black Top Shop shoes, they are so awesome!


----------



## ralz29

Well done on the challenge, Marylin! I think the dirndl gets the cake.
I was rubbish at it this week. I had only worn the purple blazer once so I guess I'd count that. I might do some ironing this weekend so I can easily get things during the week when I'm in a hurry. That's the main reason why I don't wear half of my closet.
Also well done for not shopping and I hope you get the necklace! If you do, don't forget to brag. I adore Chanel jewelry(and everything else, really), I wish I will be able to afford it some day


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having.
> 
> Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3152265
> 
> 
> Short trench coat
> 
> View attachment 3152268
> 
> 
> Interview shoes
> 
> View attachment 3152269
> 
> New black and cream checkered button up
> 
> View attachment 3152270
> 
> 
> New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage




Sass, congrats on 2 job offers! Your purchases all look like they will be great, versatile pieces. I especially like the blush brogues and your Le Pliage!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Btw... How's the challenge going? What have you worn this week that you hadn't ever had on or haven't worn much?
> I'm happy to report that I managed to wear
> 
> 1 sweater
> 1 bracelet
> 1 dirndl
> 2 pairs of socks
> 1 cardigan
> 1 scarf
> 1 T-shirt
> 
> that I hadn't worn either ever before or not within the last 12 months or more.
> 
> Still not done with the challenge though. I'll try to integrate more items into my looks that otherwise might just vanish into the black hole that is my closet.
> 
> And: I haven't bought anything this month, yet, which might, or might not change, depending on whether I can get my hands on a certain Chanel necklace for my birthday. But that surely doesn't count, right?




Great job on the challenge, Marylin!

My best challenge day was on my day off, this week. I wore a sundress/tunic (yes, it's still hot here) that is 3 to 4 years old and a vintage Coach bag that is at least 15 years old! The bag has been in my sell or donate pile a couple of times, but I am glad I kept it!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Interesting point. Don't know whether it's good or bad to dress well. I think, in general, as a woman you will always have to prove yourself. Even more so if you work in a male dominated field like science. I understand the urge to blend in, wear mismatched clothes like you don't care and only care about your work. But I feel like if you want to up your game, you need to up your look. Who'll take us seriously if we don't do so ourselves?
> Women always have to work harder.  Not just at work, also at home. If you're a mother you have to decide whether you want to be a stay at home mum or a working mother. Have you ever heard the term 'working father'? I haven't. We're not in the fifties anymore, but still keep everything together in the house and the family, while going to work and proving ourselves worthy of occupying the same jobs men have. There's still such a long way to go....


Couldn't agree more! I missed several promotions in the couple of years and the senior management team in my company  is mainly male.  I used to find this quite upsetting, then I decided to improve on my presentation and smartened up a bit. Surprise, surprise... I received a promotion. I don't think that my work would suffer if I'd wear my pj  to the office!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Well done on the challenge, Marylin! I think the dirndl gets the cake.
> I was rubbish at it this week. I had only worn the purple blazer once so I guess I'd count that. I might do some ironing this weekend so I can easily get things during the week when I'm in a hurry. That's the main reason why I don't wear half of my closet.
> Also well done for not shopping and I hope you get the necklace! If you do, don't forget to brag. I adore Chanel jewelry(and everything else, really), I wish I will be able to afford it some day



You got me there. I hate ironing! I try not to buy blouses,the few I have I hardly wear. I take to the dry cleaners whatever I can and get it ironed there, my husband irons his business shirts in the hotels or gets  them ironed, hardly ever has to wear them when he's not traveling. 

I think it's great you wore your wonderful blazer! Why go through the hassle of making it perfect, if you don't wear it?!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great job on the challenge, Marylin!
> 
> My best challenge day was on my day off, this week. I wore a sundress/tunic (yes, it's still hot here) that is 3 to 4 years old and a vintage Coach bag that is at least 15 years old! The bag has been in my sell or donate pile a couple of times, but I am glad I kept it!
> View attachment 3153036



Cute look! Again, great bag! Don't give it away, and if you do, give it to me!!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Couldn't agree more! I missed several promotions in the couple of years and the senior management team in my company  is mainly male.  I used to find this quite upsetting, then I decided to improve on my presentation and smartened up a bit. Surprise, surprise... I received a promotion. I don't think that my work would suffer if I'd wear my pj  to the office!



I never quite got the pj-look that was on the runways a few seasons ago. I think  you'd have to be in the fashion industry to get away with it. 

But you're right. Not only manners but also appearances maketh men - and women. After all, I wouldn't give responsibility to someone who doesn't show responsibility for themselves. So looks do matter. But be aware,we women mustn't be too pretty either. I've  read that the pretty woman gets the job, but the less pretty gets the promotion. I had a hard time starting my career when I was in my twenties (not that pretty, but much thinner than now, tall with long blond curls, quite a cliche...) having to work with a bunch of old men.  In their forties and fifties, which was ancient for me. 
I feel much better now and taken more seriously. And wearing heels helps,because I don't like to look up to my male colleagues or superiors.


----------



## ralz29

Blouses aren't that bad, most of them dry on the hangers. Except for the cotton ones. I have a beautiful loose cotton shirt with very nice sleeves that I adore but almost never wear because it's so hard to iron and even harder to keep wrinkle free! I sit down for a while and when I get up my front is covered in wrinkles, so annoying! Also T-shirts that I fold up end up with a big cross shaped wrinkle at the front so if I'm in a rush I put on a jacket and don't take it off all day haha
Talk to me about looking up to people. I'm 5'2 and sometimes it makes me feel very weak. Heels make it seem like I'm trying too hard, I just can't win. If I get a job in a corporate firm at least they'll be part of the dress code. Then I'll have to cut back on the colours and glitter. I should probably just enjoy my freedom now and wear whatever I want without worrying.
On another note, my jacket just sold on e-bay. I'm a bit sad about it but more money for shopping, yay!


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> So ladies thanks for your support crazy week but I have two job offers so I've been speaking to the elders about which is a better professionally etc. But I'm still waiting for professional registration and I can't work til I have that. I just rang up and hounded them again as it should have been done a few weeks ago :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime I'm out enjoying what little sun we've been having.
> 
> Here are these purchases we talked of [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3152265
> 
> 
> Short trench coat
> 
> View attachment 3152268
> 
> 
> Interview shoes
> 
> View attachment 3152269
> 
> New black and cream checkered button up
> 
> View attachment 3152270
> 
> 
> New blush pink brogues and Le Pliage




Congratulations on your two offers!!! That is super exciting! Great purchases too [emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Btw... How's the challenge going? What have you worn this week that you hadn't ever had on or haven't worn much?
> I'm happy to report that I managed to wear
> 
> 1 sweater
> 1 bracelet
> 1 dirndl
> 2 pairs of socks
> 1 cardigan
> 1 scarf
> 1 T-shirt
> 
> that I hadn't worn either ever before or not within the last 12 months or more.
> 
> Still not done with the challenge though. I'll try to integrate more items into my looks that otherwise might just vanish into the black hole that is my closet.
> 
> And: I haven't bought anything this month, yet, which might, or might not change, depending on whether I can get my hands on a certain Chanel necklace for my birthday. But that surely doesn't count, right?




Marylin great job with your challenge!! I did terrible and wore my usual "uniform" all week because I was waking up late every day lol


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I never quite got the pj-look that was on the runways a few seasons ago. I think  you'd have to be in the fashion industry to get away with it.
> 
> But you're right. Not only manners but also appearances maketh men - and women. After all, I wouldn't give responsibility to someone who doesn't show responsibility for themselves. So looks do matter. But be aware,we women mustn't be too pretty either. I've  read that the pretty woman gets the job, but the less pretty gets the promotion. I had a hard time starting my career when I was in my twenties (not that pretty, but much thinner than now, tall with long blond curls, quite a cliche...) having to work with a bunch of old men.  In their forties and fifties, which was ancient for me.
> I feel much better now and taken more seriously. And wearing heels helps,because I don't like to look up to my male colleagues or superiors.



Great observations! Mind you, I wasn't previously dressing in a scruffy way... I just decided to dress for the position that I wanted, not the one I had 

There is great saying in French, "se sentir bien dans sa peau" , to feel good bout oneself. I'm now in mid-thirties and I think that the older I get, the better I feel within myself.


----------



## Sass

MinaAnais said:


> Very nice!!!! Le Pliage bag is wonderful, very light and resistant!




Thanks MinaAnais I was unsure if it would be so useful not having separate compartments as that is a requirement for me normally. But it has been my go to bag. 



ralz29 said:


> Great purchases! I love both pairs of shoes! All pieces look very versatile so you can make countless outfits with them.
> 
> Also, see! Things worked out! You shouldn't have worried and I believe that whichever position you choose, you will have made a good choice.
> 
> Btw, if you mean the NIN, if one month has passed, you should probably go the job centre. I waited months for mine before I went and they had lost it/forgotten about it, idk, but they gave it to me on the spot. It's a tedious procedure but with so many people things like that happen..




Thanks Ralz oh your NIN took ages, I really should get onto that... 

No I'm actually referring to my registration to do my health profession here in England. Killer long wait 16 weeks as an international applicant. So obviously I had it in months ago and 16 weeks was the Friday before last.  BUT ... They've just told me it will be a further 5 weeks [emoji24] I may loose both options of jobs if that's the case so I'm trying to negotiate somethings alternative now. 



Marylin said:


> Congratulations, Sass!!! Is this the time to say, we told you so?
> 
> Hope your paperwork gets done soon, life could be so easy without bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love all your purchases. The trench is great,  but I particularly like your topshop shoes. I would totally wear these, even though they're not heels!
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame you have to cover up for work all the time. I guess it's nice not having to think about what to wear for work all the time  - I think we've talked about that before, but a pretty girl like you shouldn't have to wear unisex tent like clothes in terrible colors.
> 
> I'm very impressed with your job, I have a lot of respect for all medical jobs, and everything to do with healing and treating people. I think it's the ultimate way of taking care of one another.




Thanks Marylin you're very sweet! I do like my job and the type of stuff I get to do. It's mostly quite positive. Lots of admin but it's good to be hands on and dealing with people. 

I do love the top shop shoes too - they were just some cheapies I spied and thought they'd go well with Zara trousers for interview. 

I'm very impressed with you wearing heels so much. Do you wee them on weekends too or just for work? I just can't wear them for long distances. A km or two is all... I'm a bit of a baby - require nice comfortable shoes, then I tore a ligaments in my left food this past New Years and it's never full been the same, need to be very careful [emoji22]

Excellent job on the challenge too, definitely working your current wardrobe!



eggtartapproved said:


> Congrats! It's awesome you get to choose where to work - so happy for you! And I love all the purchases, especially the black Top Shop shoes, they are so awesome!




Thanks Eggtart [emoji4] I've picked one I prefer and will bring more the kind of experience I want. Also I love that you have a guy shopping buddy, that's awesome! 



Mimmy said:


> Sass, congrats on 2 job offers! Your purchases all look like they will be great, versatile pieces. I especially like the blush brogues and your Le Pliage!




Cheers Mimmy I've used them both already but the Le Pliage has been so useful with this rainy weather. I'm loving your summer tunic can't believe you still have such lovely warm weather ahhhh [emoji295]&#65039;



Jen123 said:


> Congratulations on your two offers!!! That is super exciting! Great purchases too [emoji4]




Thanks Jen [emoji122]&#127996; how is it going have your in-laws visited yet?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Blouses aren't that bad, most of them dry on the hangers. Except for the cotton ones. I have a beautiful loose cotton shirt with very nice sleeves that I adore but almost never wear because it's so hard to iron and even harder to keep wrinkle free! I sit down for a while and when I get up my front is covered in wrinkles, so annoying! Also T-shirts that I fold up end up with a big cross shaped wrinkle at the front so if I'm in a rush I put on a jacket and don't take it off all day haha
> Talk to me about looking up to people. I'm 5'2 and sometimes it makes me feel very weak. Heels make it seem like I'm trying too hard, I just can't win. If I get a job in a corporate firm at least they'll be part of the dress code. Then I'll have to cut back on the colours and glitter. I should probably just enjoy my freedom now and wear whatever I want without worrying.
> On another note, my jacket just sold on e-bay. I'm a bit sad about it but more money for shopping, yay!



You sold the purple jacket? Just make more of them and sell them for a profit! Your should do this anyways, you are such a great tailor/designer!

I can't imagine heels would make you look like you're trying too hard. You have such tasteful clothes and shoes, and I think wearing heels is as much a matter of height as it is of posture. Almost every woman can profit from wearing higher shoes. (Just remember Jack Lemmon in 'some like it hot'. The part where he comments on wearing heels and what they do to a woman's body. It's funny,  but also true.)


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Marylin great job with your challenge!! I did terrible and wore my usual "uniform" all week because I was waking up late every day lol



Jen, I know how it is. If I don't plan to wear a certain item, I end up putting on whatever's on the door in the bathroom...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Great observations! Mind you, I wasn't previously dressing in a scruffy way... I just decided to dress for the position that I wanted, not the one I had
> 
> There is great saying in French, "se sentir bien dans sa peau" , to feel good bout oneself. I'm now in mid-thirties and I think that the older I get, the better I feel within myself.



We have the same saying in German. It has as much to do with clothing as it has with general well being. If you don't feel good in your clothes, you won't feel good in your skin. And you won't feel good in your job. I think it's all related - unless you have to wear a lab coat or uniform all day,  but even then it should at least fit!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks MinaAnais I was unsure if it would be so useful not having separate compartments as that is a requirement for me normally. But it has been my go to bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ralz oh your NIN took ages, I really should get onto that...
> 
> No I'm actually referring to my registration to do my health profession here in England. Killer long wait 16 weeks as an international applicant. So obviously I had it in months ago and 16 weeks was the Friday before last.  BUT ... They've just told me it will be a further 5 weeks [emoji24] I may loose both options of jobs if that's the case so I'm trying to negotiate somethings alternative now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin you're very sweet! I do like my job and the type of stuff I get to do. It's mostly quite positive. Lots of admin but it's good to be hands on and dealing with people.
> 
> I do love the top shop shoes too - they were just some cheapies I spied and thought they'd go well with Zara trousers for interview.
> 
> I'm very impressed with you wearing heels so much. Do you wee them on weekends too or just for work? I just can't wear them for long distances. A km or two is all... I'm a bit of a baby - require nice comfortable shoes, then I tore a ligaments in my left food this past New Years and it's never full been the same, need to be very careful [emoji22]
> 
> Excellent job on the challenge too, definitely working your current wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eggtart [emoji4] I've picked one I prefer and will bring more the kind of experience I want. Also I love that you have a guy shopping buddy, that's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mimmy I've used them both already but the Le Pliage has been so useful with this rainy weather. I'm loving your summer tunic can't believe you still have such lovely warm weather ahhhh [emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jen [emoji122]&#127996; how is it going have your in-laws visited yet?



Oh no!  Can't believe they make you wait for your registration that long! What will happen to your offers?

Don't think I'm in heels all the time. I'm always barefoot at home, not even wearing socks and am wearing Birkenstocks when I take the garbage out or in the garden. And flats for driving or in town. (Lots of cobblestones in the old medieval towns of Germany...)
I put my heels on in the car before work and put on flats when I return to the car. It's work and going out, but other than that, my feet also get some rest.


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> You sold the purple jacket? Just make more of them and sell them for a profit! Your should do this anyways, you are such a great tailor/designer!
> 
> I can't imagine heels would make you look like you're trying too hard. You have such tasteful clothes and shoes, and I think wearing heels is as much a matter of height as it is of posture. Almost every woman can profit from wearing higher shoes. (Just remember Jack Lemmon in 'some like it hot'. The part where he comments on wearing heels and what they do to a woman's body. It's funny,  but also true.)


Oh, no, not the purple one! It's my favourite now, I'm not parting with it, haha! I meant the one that didn't fit me anymore. It was a classic Vivienne Westwood one, very nice silhouette, but, alas! It had to be done...
Thank you for your compliment! You're right about the heels and how they can benefit the posture and in general the way you feel. I should really try to wear mine more, I've been telling myself this for a long time. Right now I'm taking advantage of the weather and doing lots of walking, though, and it's a bit pointless to carry my heels to go to a lab or lecture. I wear higher shoes in the winter as most of my boots have heels. 

Sass, that's a loong time! I'm keeping my fingers crossed it gets resolved quickly. I also hope the employers are understanding of your situation. They shouldn't miss a valuable candidate because of bureaucracy and things that are out of your control!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Oh, no, not the purple one! It's my favourite now, I'm not parting with it, haha! I meant the one that didn't fit me anymore. It was a classic Vivienne Westwood one, very nice silhouette, but, alas! It had to be done...
> Thank you for your compliment! You're right about the heels and how they can benefit the posture and in general the way you feel. I should really try to wear mine more, I've been telling myself this for a long time. Right now I'm taking advantage of the weather and doing lots of walking, though, and it's a bit pointless to carry my heels to go to a lab or lecture. I wear higher shoes in the winter as most of my boots have heels.
> 
> Sass, that's a loong time! I'm keeping my fingers crossed it gets resolved quickly. I also hope the employers are understanding of your situation. They shouldn't miss a valuable candidate because of bureaucracy and things that are out of your control!



I'm so glad you kept the purple one!  I'm also about to get a few things ready for eBay. Most of it doesn't fit, some things are just not my style anymore. Don't like the whole taking pictures part and listing. It takes so much time!


----------



## Marylin

Ok. I was pretty good with wearing what I hadn't worn for some time. Some stuff will have to wait until it's warmer. Even decided to put some things on eBay. 
There are a few items that still should get out more. Like this cardi that I got in Orlando in August. Now it's cold enough, but I haven't worn it. Yet. Don't know why. So this is this weeks challenge.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ok. I was pretty good with wearing what I hadn't worn for some time. Some stuff will have to wait until it's warmer. Even decided to put some things on eBay.
> 
> There are a few items that still should get out more. Like this cardi that I got in Orlando in August. Now it's cold enough, but I haven't worn it. Yet. Don't know why. So this is this weeks challenge.




This is really cute, Marylin! I am looking forward to seeing how you decided to style it. [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

Several of you ladies already know that I added a new bag to my closet. This was a planned purchase, that was in my budget and on my wish list for awhile now.  I am really happy with it!


In keeping with the challenge, I am planning to pair it with a dress that I haven't worn for awhile later this week.


----------



## Sass

Marylin gorgeous cardigan. Excited to see what in your current wardrobe you pair it with?

Ladies - Marylin and Ralz how goes the eBay listing? I need to learn how to do that. I was always too lazy. I had plenty of clothes I could have sold...

Btw thanks for your well wishes yeah it is super long wait. I'm trying not to be impatient but I'm going to need to get some work between now and then so I'm job hunting now. Unfortunately I have now been offered 3 position but because I'm still 4 weeks away from being able to work there is vey high probability I'm going to loose them all as this is locum positions. Job I'm most interested in cannot take me on in a different capacity. Let's hope someone else can or I have some luck getting a retail or bar position.


----------



## Sass

Mimmy said:


> Several of you ladies already know that I added a new bag to my closet. This was a planned purchase, that was in my budget and on my wish list for awhile now.  I am really happy with it!
> View attachment 3157337
> 
> In keeping with the challenge, I am planning to pair it with a dress that I haven't worn for awhile later this week.




I know I've already commented Mimmy but gosh she truly is a beauty. No wonder you were patient and waited for the right size, colour and strap combination etc. 

Oohh which dress will it be? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> Thanks MinaAnais I was unsure if it would be so useful not having separate compartments as that is a requirement for me normally. But it has been my go to bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ralz oh your NIN took ages, I really should get onto that...
> 
> No I'm actually referring to my registration to do my health profession here in England. Killer long wait 16 weeks as an international applicant. So obviously I had it in months ago and 16 weeks was the Friday before last.  BUT ... They've just told me it will be a further 5 weeks [emoji24] I may loose both options of jobs if that's the case so I'm trying to negotiate somethings alternative now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin you're very sweet! I do like my job and the type of stuff I get to do. It's mostly quite positive. Lots of admin but it's good to be hands on and dealing with people.
> 
> I do love the top shop shoes too - they were just some cheapies I spied and thought they'd go well with Zara trousers for interview.
> 
> I'm very impressed with you wearing heels so much. Do you wee them on weekends too or just for work? I just can't wear them for long distances. A km or two is all... I'm a bit of a baby - require nice comfortable shoes, then I tore a ligaments in my left food this past New Years and it's never full been the same, need to be very careful [emoji22]
> 
> Excellent job on the challenge too, definitely working your current wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eggtart [emoji4] I've picked one I prefer and will bring more the kind of experience I want. Also I love that you have a guy shopping buddy, that's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mimmy I've used them both already but the Le Pliage has been so useful with this rainy weather. I'm loving your summer tunic can't believe you still have such lovely warm weather ahhhh [emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jen [emoji122]&#127996; how is it going have your in-laws visited yet?




Everything is going well right now thank you for asking, the inlaw visit was painless and went well [emoji4]



Marylin said:


> Jen, I know how it is. If I don't plan to wear a certain item, I end up putting on whatever's on the door in the bathroom...




I should start setting my stuff out the night before, gosh that would make my morning easier



Mimmy said:


> Several of you ladies already know that I added a new bag to my closet. This was a planned purchase, that was in my budget and on my wish list for awhile now.  I am really happy with it!
> View attachment 3157337
> 
> In keeping with the challenge, I am planning to pair it with a dress that I haven't worn for awhile later this week.




Mimmy congrats on your amazing purchase! I have an Evelyn too and absolutely adore it. I cannot wait to see you style it!


----------



## Jen123

So I am going to nyc this weekend with my friend for a girls' shopping weekend! I am super excited but not sure what jacket to bring. It's going to be 60s during the day and 40s at night with no rain. I can layer with a scarf at night for more warmth too.

Should I bring Rick Owens?



Or this drapey helmut Lang?


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> I know I've already commented Mimmy but gosh she truly is a beauty. No wonder you were patient and waited for the right size, colour and strap combination etc.
> 
> Oohh which dress will it be? I'm intrigued!



Thanks so much, Sass!  I really love my new bag! [emoji170]

Wow, 3 job offers! You are definitely a desirable candidate; hopefully your registration will come soon!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> So I am going to nyc this weekend with my friend for a girls' shopping weekend! I am super excited but not sure what jacket to bring. It's going to be 60s during the day and 40s at night with no rain. I can layer with a scarf at night for more warmth too.
> 
> Should I bring Rick Owens?
> View attachment 3157390
> 
> 
> Or this drapey helmut Lang?
> 
> View attachment 3157391




Thanks for the Evie love, Jen!  I remember that you have one; it's a great bag!

Shopping in NY; how fun!  I kind of prefer the Helmut Lang, but the Rick Owens is great too. I don't think you would go wrong with either one.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Several of you ladies already know that I added a new bag to my closet. This was a planned purchase, that was in my budget and on my wish list for awhile now.  I am really happy with it!
> View attachment 3157337
> 
> In keeping with the challenge, I am planning to pair it with a dress that I haven't worn for awhile later this week.



What a wonderful picture and great colors! How is your new bag doing in your daily life? You seriously made me consider getting a smaller bag for doing errands, but I'm lugging too much stuff around me everyday. Plus, I think smaller bags look prettier on smaller frames (like yours). Would you post a mod pic for us? Especially with the dress you want to pair it with?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin gorgeous cardigan. Excited to see what in your current wardrobe you pair it with?
> 
> Ladies - Marylin and Ralz how goes the eBay listing? I need to learn how to do that. I was always too lazy. I had plenty of clothes I could have sold...
> 
> Btw thanks for your well wishes yeah it is super long wait. I'm trying not to be impatient but I'm going to need to get some work between now and then so I'm job hunting now. Unfortunately I have now been offered 3 position but because I'm still 4 weeks away from being able to work there is vey high probability I'm going to loose them all as this is locum positions. Job I'm most interested in cannot take me on in a different capacity. Let's hope someone else can or I have some luck getting a retail or bar position.



Isn't it annoying? There you have a qualified, eager,smart young women with THREE job offers, who can take none because of bureaucracy. We blame The System,when in fact it's politics and people and offices not getting their jobs done. I hate being so powerless when things should be easy, but are made difficult. Global market only seems to work when it's in favor of big companies, never for us average people.
It might be a good idea to use this spare time for eBay. It's really not that hard,except for the taking good pictures part. I'm still getting my stuff together, plus haven't had much energy. I'm fighting with a cold, so I'm wearing huge unflattering sweaters and warm pants. The black cardi will have to wait until next week, I'm afraid.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> So I am going to nyc this weekend with my friend for a girls' shopping weekend! I am super excited but not sure what jacket to bring. It's going to be 60s during the day and 40s at night with no rain. I can layer with a scarf at night for more warmth too.
> 
> Should I bring Rick Owens?
> View attachment 3157390
> 
> 
> Or this drapey helmut Lang?
> 
> View attachment 3157391



Helmut Lang! 
There's something about the clean lines and shape that is so casually chic and perfect for New York fall. The Rick Owens is cool,  a different vibe though. Can't you take both?


----------



## ralz29

Sass, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed you won't lose any of the offers! It'll be their loss if they don't hire you because of that. Congrats on the third offer, too!
The e-bay listing was alright. It was the first time I've used e-bay so I was really confused about linking paypal accounts and how postage works, etc. but it worked out fine. The buyer was very prompt with the payment and happy with the purchase.

Marylin, I love your cardigan! Please, share how you wore it. I have one myself that I made over the summer and really wanted to wear but I just don't know how. I'm trying to add earthy and warmer/brownish tones to my wardrobe but I can't pull them off. I think I prefer black/graphite shades. I tried on the cardigan the other day but ended up changing into my regular jeans+tshirt+leather jacket+sparkly flats. I did put on jewelry this time so it wasn't totally boring and I felt quite cool.

Mimmy, great bag! Enjoy wearing it! I love your scarf as well! The picture is so warm and beautiful, the colors go very well with each other!

Jen, both of your jackets are very nice! I prefer the Rick Owens. The other outfit looks more winter-y. I feel like the lighter color gives a warmer vibe.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> What a wonderful picture and great colors! How is your new bag doing in your daily life? You seriously made me consider getting a smaller bag for doing errands, but I'm lugging too much stuff around me everyday. Plus, I think smaller bags look prettier on smaller frames (like yours). Would you post a mod pic for us? Especially with the dress you want to pair it with?



Thanks, Marylin!  If all goes well I will wear the dress tomorrow.  I will try to remember to take a mod pic. [emoji3]



ralz29 said:


> Sass, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed you won't lose any of the offers! It'll be their loss if they don't hire you because of that. Congrats on the third offer, too!
> The e-bay listing was alright. It was the first time I've used e-bay so I was really confused about linking paypal accounts and how postage works, etc. but it worked out fine. The buyer was very prompt with the payment and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Marylin, I love your cardigan! Please, share how you wore it. I have one myself that I made over the summer and really wanted to wear but I just don't know how. I'm trying to add earthy and warmer/brownish tones to my wardrobe but I can't pull them off. I think I prefer black/graphite shades. I tried on the cardigan the other day but ended up changing into my regular jeans+tshirt+leather jacket+sparkly flats. I did put on jewelry this time so it wasn't totally boring and I felt quite cool.
> 
> Mimmy, great bag! Enjoy wearing it! I love your scarf as well! The picture is so warm and beautiful, the colors go very well with each other!
> 
> Jen, both of your jackets are very nice! I prefer the Rick Owens. The other outfit looks more winter-y. I feel like the lighter color gives a warmer vibe.


Thanks!

Congrats, on your eBay sale, ralz!  I've sold 7 bags and 2 slg's on eBay over the last couple of years.  It was a big help in cleaning out my closet!

Arrgh, you knit too! Are you trying to make the rest of us look bad, ralz? Just kidding of course; I'm just envious. Would really like to see your sweater. [emoji6]


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin!  If all goes well I will wear the dress tomorrow.  I will try to remember to take a mod pic. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Congrats, on your eBay sale, ralz!  I've sold 7 bags and 2 slg's on eBay over the last couple of years.  It was a big help in cleaning out my closet!
> 
> Arrgh, you knit too! Are you trying to make the rest of us look bad, ralz? Just kidding of course; I'm just envious. Would really like to see your sweater. [emoji6]



Haha, unfortunately I can't knit, no. Back in my country we have a shop that sells leftover designer fabrics and this summer I fell inlove with a Missoni(surprise, surprise) knitted one. I wanted to experiment and for a long time I didn't know what to do with it. At the end I made a short cardigan with short sleeves. It has peach, yellow/gold, brown and silver/light grey pattern so I have no idea what to pair it with.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Haha, unfortunately I can't knit, no. Back in my country we have a shop that sells leftover designer fabrics and this summer I fell inlove with a Missoni(surprise, surprise) knitted one. I wanted to experiment and for a long time I didn't know what to do with it. At the end I made a short cardigan with short sleeves. It has peach, yellow/gold, brown and silver/light grey pattern so I have no idea what to pair it with.




You are still so talented, ralz! The cardigan sounds amazing. Is it possible to wear it with a simple top and jeans, blue or black? This would make your cardigan the focal point of your look.


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the Evie love, Jen!  I remember that you have one; it's a great bag!
> 
> Shopping in NY; how fun!  I kind of prefer the Helmut Lang, but the Rick Owens is great too. I don't think you would go wrong with either one.






Marylin said:


> Helmut Lang!
> There's something about the clean lines and shape that is so casually chic and perfect for New York fall. The Rick Owens is cool,  a different vibe though. Can't you take both?





ralz29 said:


> Sass, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed you won't lose any of the offers! It'll be their loss if they don't hire you because of that. Congrats on the third offer, too!
> The e-bay listing was alright. It was the first time I've used e-bay so I was really confused about linking paypal accounts and how postage works, etc. but it worked out fine. The buyer was very prompt with the payment and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Marylin, I love your cardigan! Please, share how you wore it. I have one myself that I made over the summer and really wanted to wear but I just don't know how. I'm trying to add earthy and warmer/brownish tones to my wardrobe but I can't pull them off. I think I prefer black/graphite shades. I tried on the cardigan the other day but ended up changing into my regular jeans+tshirt+leather jacket+sparkly flats. I did put on jewelry this time so it wasn't totally boring and I felt quite cool.
> 
> Mimmy, great bag! Enjoy wearing it! I love your scarf as well! The picture is so warm and beautiful, the colors go very well with each other!
> 
> Jen, both of your jackets are very nice! I prefer the Rick Owens. The other outfit looks more winter-y. I feel like the lighter color gives a warmer vibe.



Thank you ladies for the input! I suppose I could bring  both, but I wanted to save room for shopping  I paid the last payment on my student loans this morning so I am in the mood for some intensive shopping this weekend to celebrate! I am still totally undecided right now but am leaning towards the helmut lang because I wouldn't be afraid of getting it dirty.

I also need to figure out what bag to bring. I think I might take my red Bal because it has a shoulder strap and I hate the thought of putting my Evelyn through security at the airport on those dirty belts.


----------



## ralz29

Thank you, Mimmy! I tried wearing it with white cami and black jeans but it looked off for some reason. I will try blue jeans and I think brown boots look okay with it, too. I will need a jacket on top, though and I only have a black one. Today(and the past few days) I'm in a state of 'Nothing fits right and I hate everything'.
Jen, congrats on paying off your loans! That's big and deserves celebration! I would probably go mental, haha. A red bag sounds good to me, a fun pop of color. Go for it!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you ladies for the input! I suppose I could bring  both, but I wanted to save room for shopping  I paid the last payment on my student loans this morning so I am in the mood for some intensive shopping this weekend to celebrate! I am still totally undecided right now but am leaning towards the helmut lang because I wouldn't be afraid of getting it dirty.
> 
> I also need to figure out what bag to bring. I think I might take my red Bal because it has a shoulder strap and I hate the thought of putting my Evelyn through security at the airport on those dirty belts.



Congratulations on being done with your loans! You must be feeling so free! Can't imagine a better way to celebrate than to shop 

Red sounds good, goes with everything and adds a pop of color to both of your jackets. I also don't like to bring my favorite or most expensive bags  on trips. Airport security doesn't care and I also don't like handling them in the plane or cabs and public transportation. 

Please let us know what you get,can't wait to see all your purchases!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Sass, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed you won't lose any of the offers! It'll be their loss if they don't hire you because of that. Congrats on the third offer, too!
> The e-bay listing was alright. It was the first time I've used e-bay so I was really confused about linking paypal accounts and how postage works, etc. but it worked out fine. The buyer was very prompt with the payment and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Marylin, I love your cardigan! Please, share how you wore it. I have one myself that I made over the summer and really wanted to wear but I just don't know how. I'm trying to add earthy and warmer/brownish tones to my wardrobe but I can't pull them off. I think I prefer black/graphite shades. I tried on the cardigan the other day but ended up changing into my regular jeans+tshirt+leather jacket+sparkly flats. I did put on jewelry this time so it wasn't totally boring and I felt quite cool.
> 
> Mimmy, great bag! Enjoy wearing it! I love your scarf as well! The picture is so warm and beautiful, the colors go very well with each other!
> 
> Jen, both of your jackets are very nice! I prefer the Rick Owens. The other outfit looks more winter-y. I feel like the lighter color gives a warmer vibe.



Yeah for the sparkle! I'm the same with trying to wear brown, but never managing. You'd think stores should be full with autumn colors. Nope. Was trying to find something forest green to pair it with my orange pants. Nothing. 
So I also always reach for black and white. Would you want to post a pic of your cardi?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mimmy! I tried wearing it with white cami and black jeans but it looked off for some reason. I will try blue jeans and I think brown boots look okay with it, too. I will need a jacket on top, though and I only have a black one. Today(and the past few days) I'm in a state of 'Nothing fits right and I hate everything'.
> Jen, congrats on paying off your loans! That's big and deserves celebration! I would probably go mental, haha. A red bag sounds good to me, a fun pop of color. Go for it!



Let's get this clear:  you out of all of us here manage to get her clothes to fit  exactly. So 'nothing fits' is very subjective 
You hate everything. I so understand this feeling!!! I also sometimes get so bored with my stuff, hate everything I put on, don't like the colors, have terrible hairdays and my skin looks like a rainy day in January. 
We all know that it's not our closet's fault if we hate it. But unfortunately I don't have a recipe against those days. Smiling? Can't, because of course I will have gotten a pimple on my chin and smiling hurts. 
Well, we like everything we've seen so far of your clothes, we think you're talented, smart and pretty!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> But unfortunately I don't have a recipe against those days. Smiling? Can't, because of course I will have gotten a pimple on my chin and smiling hurts.



This is so funny! And very true! Thanks for your support! I've been trying to just stick with what I put on and get through the day as I realize it's probably just in my mind.
Here's a photo of the cardigan:



How did things go with yours? 
Also green and orange sounds like a lovely combination! I've been seeing lots of green in the stores. Not forest green, though


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> This is so funny! And very true! Thanks for your support! I've been trying to just stick with what I put on and get through the day as I realize it's probably just in my mind.
> Here's a photo of the cardigan:
> View attachment 3158282
> 
> 
> How did things go with yours?
> Also green and orange sounds like a lovely combination! I've been seeing lots of green in the stores. Not forest green, though



You made this? Why am I even surprised...? It's lovely!
Even though it's brown and mustard colored it doesn't strike me as 'autumn'. The white looks very silvery indeed, so I could even see a light blue with it. White and black are too  harsh, you're right. Jeans are always an option, maybe with a light beige cami or some gold or silver sparkling top.  Nude, like the light pinkish tones we were talking about earlier, could go as well. 
Style wise I could see it with a petticoat like skirt, or some wide slacks in a cream color. The cardi is so luxurious, I think it calls for luxurious materials. 

This year Germany doesn't seem to do a lot of colors, lots of grey in the stores. I'll be in London in a few weeks,maybe it's going to be different there?


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Several of you ladies already know that I added a new bag to my closet. This was a planned purchase, that was in my budget and on my wish list for awhile now.  I am really happy with it!
> View attachment 3157337
> 
> In keeping with the challenge, I am planning to pair it with a dress that I haven't worn for awhile later this week.



Gorgeous!!!! What a beautiful colour!


----------



## MinaAnais

Partywear! I finally set up a budget and decided that I should be ok with 1 tuxedo, 1 blazer and 3 tops. 

I think I have found the blazer! 





This is how it could fit with my current wardrobe (the vintage Celine vintage bag is on the wish list   )





Good idea?


----------



## Sass

MinaAnais said:


> Partywear! I finally set up a budget and decided that I should be ok with 1 tuxedo, 1 blazer and 3 tops.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found the blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it could fit with my current wardrobe (the vintage Celine vintage bag is on the wish list   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea?




That is just a stunning blazer that colour is neautral enough blue shade but yet wow!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Partywear! I finally set up a budget and decided that I should be ok with 1 tuxedo, 1 blazer and 3 tops.
> 
> I think I have found the blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it could fit with my current wardrobe (the vintage Celine vintage bag is on the wish list   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea?



Good idea? Fantastic idea!! I love the blue (many witnesses on this thread and onMimmy's ) and I can see you getting lots of use out of it. It does look great with black and silver, and you can give it a very modern vibe if you pair it with red and white, which seems to be a big fashion hit right now. For holiday season I can see it with a pink that's just the right kind of rose and it would also go with a light blue silky top and black pants. So fun! I'm glad you picked such a fun color!


----------



## ralz29

Thanks for the suggestions, Marylin. I will try it with a beige cami probably and see how it goes.

Mina, I love the outfit! Especially the shirt! And the blazer is a very nice colour, indeed. I could see it with something metallic, too. Maybe a silver top?


----------



## Marylin

Failed my challenge. 
Week is over, didn't wear anything out of the ordinary once. To my defense, I'm still sick, haven't been to work for 2 days and am in sweatpants and big sweaters all day. 

What's even worse is that earlier this week I added 3!!! Pairs of boots to my collection. 
First I had to replace my brown ones, that the cat had put a dead mouse into. (Don't want to go into the gory details,  but I'm not going to ever wear those again.) 
So these are my new brown boots.


----------



## Marylin

The brown boots were on sale and they fit so well, and they had them in navy. I had been hunting for navy boots for almost 2 years. Nothing fitted, so...


----------



## Marylin

And while I was at it and since everything was on sale and because I still had a 6 year old voucher from that store, I bought grey suede ones...


----------



## Marylin

In the end, I paid 300 &#8364; for 3 pairs of boots, two of which are by Gabor, which is a pretty good brand. I'm justifying this by the fact that I can't always wear heels in the winter and that now that I've lost weight I can finally squeeze my huge calves into regular boots, and by the fact that I didn't have these colors. 
So I just made my challenge even more challenging, by adding 3 more pieces to it....


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> That is just a stunning blazer that colour is neautral enough blue shade but yet wow!



Thanks Sass! I think the colour in the picture is very light, it's more a bright blue but seems to work well with my  skin tone.  I tried last week but I am off tomorrow to try it again as I am undecided if getting a "comfortable size"(I could add a jumper underneath) or a "fitted size" (blouse only, for the moment). 



Marylin said:


> Good idea? Fantastic idea!! I love the blue (many witnesses on this thread and onMimmy's ) and I can see you getting lots of use out of it. It does look great with black and silver, and you can give it a very modern vibe if you pair it with red and white, which seems to be a big fashion hit right now. For holiday season I can see it with a pink that's just the right kind of rose and it would also go with a light blue silky top and black pants. So fun! I'm glad you picked such a fun color!



Thanks Marylin! Blue is a fab colour, it's very easy to combine with other colours and very forgiving! I was a bit hesitant on the colour as I worried I have too much blue in my wardrobe. Thanks for the suggestion on a pink blouse! I love coral, I'll try to see if there are any blouse in that colour  



ralz29 said:


> Mina, I love the outfit! Especially the shirt! And the blazer is a very nice colour, indeed. I could see it with something metallic, too. Maybe a silver top?



Thanks Ralz! The shirt is one the famous 6 blouses... It is now getting big but I love it.
I thought it would have been fun to see how I could jazz up a work outfit for an evening out.
 I am indeed on the lookout for a silver glitter top,  I think they are fab, don't outdate easily and can create a fun outfit in no time...


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> In the end, I paid 300  for 3 pairs of boots, two of which are by Gabor, which is a pretty good brand. I'm justifying this by the fact that I can't always wear heels in the winter and that now that I've lost weight I can finally squeeze my huge calves into regular boots, and by the fact that I didn't have these colors.
> So I just made my challenge even more challenging, by adding 3 more pieces to it....


Wow! You're a super smart shopper! All boots are great and I am sure they will last for years. Great colours, too!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Sass! I think the colour in the picture is very light, it's more a bright blue but seems to work well with my  skin tone.  I tried last week but I am off tomorrow to try it again as I am undecided if getting a "comfortable size"(I could add a jumper underneath) or a "fitted size" (blouse only, for the moment).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin! Blue is a fab colour, it's very easy to combine with other colours and very forgiving! I was a bit hesitant on the colour as I worried I have too much blue in my wardrobe. Thanks for the suggestion on a pink blouse! I love coral, I'll try to see if there are any blouse in that colour
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ralz! The shirt is one the famous 6 blouses... It is now getting big but I love it.
> I thought it would have been fun to see how I could jazz up a work outfit for an evening out.
> I am indeed on the lookout for a silver glitter top,  I think they are fab, don't outdate easily and can create a fun outfit in no time...



Mina, I wouldn't go too big in size. You probably won't wear it too often with a sweater underneath for parties and nights out. Especially if you're loosing weight now, you won't be happy with the blazer if it's too big, trust me. 
And if blue looks good on you, I'd say, go for it! Why not have a lot of what's nice?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Wow! You're a super smart shopper! All boots are great and I am sure they will last for years. Great colours, too!



I'm not smart, I'm afraid, I'm just really good in convincing myself I did a good job.


----------



## ralz29

Marylin, you DID do a good job! You got 3 beautiful pairs of leather boots and you got a good deal on them. These days you can hardly get one decent pair at that price. They are all very classic so they will last you a long time. Maybe just don't let the cat near them  I read somewhere that it's always worth investing in something that separates you from the ground and it has stuck with me.
+ if you think about it, you're increasing the number of possible outfit combinations so you're making the challenge easier and not harder.

Mina, I also think you should get the smaller size, especially if you're losing weight. Even if it's a bit snug at first, it might stretch after a few wears


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Marylin, you DID do a good job! You got 3 beautiful pairs of leather boots and you got a good deal on them. These days you can hardly get one decent pair at that price. They are all very classic so they will last you a long time. Maybe just don't let the cat near them  I read somewhere that it's always worth investing in something that separates you from the ground and it has stuck with me.
> + if you think about it, you're increasing the number of possible outfit combinations so you're making the challenge easier and not harder.
> 
> Mina, I also think you should get the smaller size, especially if you're losing weight. Even if it's a bit snug at first, it might stretch after a few wears



Thanks ralz.  I told the cat if she ever does it again I'll make earmuffs out of her fur. Next day she brought me a bird...  I guess she loves me. 

But you're right of course. I've already played with possible outfits on my app, and the navy boots make lots of navy sweaters possible. Even a blue briefcase that hadn't found a partner for years. And the grey ones go well with a grey dress that I got last winter. Which might be too big now. I really should try on my winter wardrobe.

Which proves your point to Mina, about not getting anything that's too big now, because it will be even bigger soon.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Gorgeous!!!! What a beautiful colour!



Thanks, MinaAnais!



MinaAnais said:


> Partywear! I finally set up a budget and decided that I should be ok with 1 tuxedo, 1 blazer and 3 tops.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found the blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it could fit with my current wardrobe (the vintage Celine vintage bag is on the wish list   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea?




As others have already said; the color on this jacket is beautiful! I agree with not getting too big of a size either, as does not really seem like the type of blazer that you would wear anything too heavy under. You are also losing weight; but buy the size that you feel comfortable buying!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, I'm a bit jelly! 3 pairs of gorgeous boots! At times I do regret not being able to wear much, if any cold weather wear. I need to remember to be thankful that I live in a beautiful place though!


----------



## Mimmy

So I managed to come up with a challenge look that I am very happy with. I have already promised Marylin a mod shot, but for now I hope that this will suffice. 


The dress is at least 2 1/2 years old. It is a Phillip Lim/Target collaboration. If you do not live in the states, Target is a discount type store. They have done several designer collaborations over the past several years. Most of the times things sell out very quickly. The quality is variable; the quality on this dress is actually quite good! In my Stylebook thread, I mentioned that wearing this dress with my Evie is probably breaking a "fashion rule". No apologies though, I like it! [emoji6]


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy said:


> So I managed to come up with a challenge look that I am very happy with. I have already promised Marylin a mod shot, but for now I hope that this will suffice.
> View attachment 3159686
> 
> The dress is at least 2 1/2 years old. It is a Phillip Lim/Target collaboration. If you do not live in the states, Target is a discount type store. They have done several designer collaborations over the past several years. Most of the times things sell out very quickly. The quality is variable; the quality on this dress is actually quite good! In my Stylebook thread, I mentioned that wearing this dress with my Evie is probably breaking a "fashion rule". No apologies though, I like it! [emoji6]



I love this! I love when an accessory brings matches one of the colours in a pattern and kinda "pulls it out". Your outfits are so summery, I wore flats yesterday and regretted it. Bringing out the boots already. It's nice to see your warm weather outfits for a change


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin, I'm a bit jelly! 3 pairs of gorgeous boots! At times I do regret not being able to wear much, if any cold weather wear. I need to remember to be thankful that I live in a beautiful place though!



You do live in a beautiful place!  
As nice as fall and winter can be, I'm dreading those cold and rainy days when it doesn't seem to get light outside and everybody is sniffing and coughing. A day like today. (My youngest just went to a soccer game, it's disgusting outside. Poor kid.)

At least you can fill up your closet with beautiful summer clothes that don't take so much space and you don't have to spend hundreds on winter coats and boots and hats, gloves, scarves, you name it.

And beautiful summer clothes you have. As I've said in your thread, I love the dress you posted!!!


----------



## Marylin

This is one of the looks I came up with, pairing my new boots with a sweater I  bought 3 years ago, but only wore once and this  briefcase that I was given 20 years ago and NEVER used. It's just not my thing, but the quality is so nice...
The pictures aren't that good, actually the bag and the boots are pretty close in color.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> I love this! I love when an accessory brings matches one of the colours in a pattern and kinda "pulls it out". Your outfits are so summery, I wore flats yesterday and regretted it. Bringing out the boots already. It's nice to see your warm weather outfits for a change



Thank you, ralz! More summery outfits to come...



Marylin said:


> You do live in a beautiful place!
> 
> As nice as fall and winter can be, I'm dreading those cold and rainy days when it doesn't seem to get light outside and everybody is sniffing and coughing. A day like today. (My youngest just went to a soccer game, it's disgusting outside. Poor kid.)
> 
> 
> 
> At least you can fill up your closet with beautiful summer clothes that don't take so much space and you don't have to spend hundreds on winter coats and boots and hats, gloves, scarves, you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> And beautiful summer clothes you have. As I've said in your thread, I love the dress you posted!!!



Thanks, Marylin! I grew up in Colorado; I remember cold and snowy weather. It's beautiful there too; but  now I much prefer visiting when it is not very cold or snowing! [emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is one of the looks I came up with, pairing my new boots with a sweater I  bought 3 years ago, but only wore once and this  briefcase that I was given 20 years ago and NEVER used. It's just not my thing, but the quality is so nice...
> The pictures aren't that good, actually the bag and the boots are pretty close in color.




Marylin, I love this sweater! Oh, the little bird with a beret! The boots and briefcase look great. I know what you mean about briefcases. In the very beginning of my work days, I carried one. I realized that it just wasn't me though. After sitting in a closet for several years, I gave it away. Yours is really beautiful though. I agree that you should use it. [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, ralz! More summery outfits to come...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marylin! I grew up in Colorado; I remember cold and snowy weather. It's beautiful there too; but  now I much prefer visiting when it is not very cold or snowing! [emoji300]&#65039;



That's where my husband grew up. He still loves nothing more than a cold snowy day, preferably so cold you can't leave the house. They say it's going to be a very cold winter here. Hope they're wrong!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin, I love this sweater! Oh, the little bird with a beret! The boots and briefcase look great. I know what you mean about briefcases. In the very beginning of my work days, I carried one. I realized that it just wasn't me though. After sitting in a closet for several years, I gave it away. Yours is really beautiful though. I agree that you should use it. [emoji7]



Is it a bird? My Oldest said 'French hen' when he saw me...

Wore the sweater and the boots today.
Not the briefcase. Only took my son to get his hair cut.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> This is one of the looks I came up with, pairing my new boots with a sweater I  bought 3 years ago, but only wore once and this  briefcase that I was given 20 years ago and NEVER used. It's just not my thing, but the quality is so nice...
> The pictures aren't that good, actually the bag and the boots are pretty close in color.


This is fab!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> So I managed to come up with a challenge look that I am very happy with. I have already promised Marylin a mod shot, but for now I hope that this will suffice.
> View attachment 3159686
> 
> The dress is at least 2 1/2 years old. It is a Phillip Lim/Target collaboration. If you do not live in the states, Target is a discount type store. They have done several designer collaborations over the past several years. Most of the times things sell out very quickly. The quality is variable; the quality on this dress is actually quite good! In my Stylebook thread, I mentioned that wearing this dress with my Evie is probably breaking a "fashion rule". No apologies though, I like it! [emoji6]


Great dress!!! I like the shape, it's smart and fun at the same time!


----------



## MinaAnais

MinaAnais said:


> Partywear! I finally set up a budget and decided that I should be ok with 1 tuxedo, 1 blazer and 3 tops.
> 
> I think I have found the blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it could fit with my current wardrobe (the vintage Celine vintage bag is on the wish list   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea?


I decided not to buy that blazer. Size XL was enormous, size L was too slouchy, size M was ok but the sleeves were soo long so that it covered half my hands! I tried with the blouse, it did not work.

In the end, I bought this: 3/4 sleeves,  drapes beautifully, the material is fab and the price was also great! 

Here it is:






I tried it with the blouse and it works rather well, The below pic is the final version


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Great dress!!! I like the shape, it's smart and fun at the same time!



Thank you!



MinaAnais said:


> I decided not to buy that blazer. Size XL was enormous, size L was too slouchy, size M was ok but the sleeves were soo long so that it covered half my hands! I tried with the blouse, it did not work.
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I bought this: 3/4 sleeves,  drapes beautifully, the material is fab and the price was also great!
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with the blouse and it works rather well, The below pic is the final version




The blazer you bought is beautiful, MinaAnais! Although I liked the other one, to be honest I like the cut and color on this one more! Great purchase; I think you'll be able to wear this one a lot! [emoji170]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> So I managed to come up with a challenge look that I am very happy with. I have already promised Marylin a mod shot, but for now I hope that this will suffice.
> View attachment 3159686
> 
> The dress is at least 2 1/2 years old. It is a Phillip Lim/Target collaboration. If you do not live in the states, Target is a discount type store. They have done several designer collaborations over the past several years. Most of the times things sell out very quickly. The quality is variable; the quality on this dress is actually quite good! In my Stylebook thread, I mentioned that wearing this dress with my Evie is probably breaking a "fashion rule". No apologies though, I like it! [emoji6]




Twins on the dress! I love how you styled it.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thank you!
> The blazer you bought is beautiful, MinaAnais! Although I liked the other one, to be honest I like the cut and color on this one more! Great purchase; I think you'll be able to wear this one a lot! [emoji170]



Thanks Mimmy! I think the smaller lapels works better for me. Also, the colour works well with both  jeas and smart trousers.



Marylin said:


> You made this? Why am I even surprised...? It's lovely!
> Even though it's brown and mustard colored it doesn't strike me as 'autumn'. The white looks very silvery indeed, so I could even see a light blue with it. White and black are too  harsh, you're right. Jeans are always an option, maybe with a light beige cami or some gold or silver sparkling top.  Nude, like the light pinkish tones we were talking about earlier, could go as well.
> Style wise I could see it with a petticoat like skirt, or some wide slacks in a cream color. The cardi is so luxurious, I think it calls for luxurious materials.
> 
> This year Germany doesn't seem to do a lot of colors, lots of grey in the stores. I'll be in London in a few weeks,maybe it's going to be different there?



There is also a lot of grey and black in the stores here in London. The trend here is red maroon, blush and lots of fake fur. I am trying to stay clear of it as I know it won't last long, maybe I'll buy an accessory to update my current look.

A lot of shops are currently doing mid-season sale, it will last until the end of the month. Hope it helps!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I decided not to buy that blazer. Size XL was enormous, size L was too slouchy, size M was ok but the sleeves were soo long so that it covered half my hands! I tried with the blouse, it did not work.
> 
> In the end, I bought this: 3/4 sleeves,  drapes beautifully, the material is fab and the price was also great!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with the blouse and it works rather well, The below pic is the final version



The color is so deep and rich, it looks more expensive than the other one. 
Nothing's more important than fit! I'm so glad you found something you like and that it works with your wardrobe. Can't wait to see how else you style it.
I'm sure you're going to be the star at every party!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Mimmy! I think the smaller lapels works better for me. Also, the colour works well with both  jeas and smart trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a lot of grey and black in the stores here in London. The trend here is red maroon, blush and lots of fake fur. I am trying to stay clear of it as I know it won't last long, maybe I'll buy an accessory to update my current look.
> 
> A lot of shops are currently doing mid-season sale, it will last until the end of the month. Hope it helps!



Thanks for the info, Mina. I'll see if I find anything. I might check out the Burberry outlet,but other than that there's not much shopping planned. I'll go there first week of November, so sale will be over, I'm afraid. Any suggestions, apart from Oxford street, where I should hit the stores?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks for the info, Mina. I'll see if I find anything. I might check out the Burberry outlet,but other than that there's not much shopping planned. I'll go there first week of November, so sale will be over, I'm afraid. Any suggestions, apart from Oxford street, where I should hit the stores?



Personally, I prefer Bond Street or  South Milton street (a side road between Bond Street and Regent Street) as there are the same shops as Regent street but the pavement is wider and it tends to be less crowded.  You can have a look at south Milton street here http://www.instantstreetview.com/@51.513839,-0.14818,-124.58h,-8.93p,1z 

If you want to browse on the high street and it's raining, you may want to try Westfield shopping centre https://uk.westfield.com/london/stores/all-stores . It's quite central, architecturally is quite interesting and there several good shops.

Where is the Burberry outlet?!  Have you ever heard to the Bicester village? It will take an entire day and it may be even  best to go there during a weekday.   I know they ran a bus service from London - thought I haven't yet visited them as it takes me ages to decide what to buy. 

https://www.bicestervillage.com


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Twins on the dress! I love how you styled it.




Thanks, bake! I remember that you have one also. 

As promised a mod pic.


----------



## Jen123

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mimmy! I tried wearing it with white cami and black jeans but it looked off for some reason. I will try blue jeans and I think brown boots look okay with it, too. I will need a jacket on top, though and I only have a black one. Today(and the past few days) I'm in a state of 'Nothing fits right and I hate everything'.
> Jen, congrats on paying off your loans! That's big and deserves celebration! I would probably go mental, haha. A red bag sounds good to me, a fun pop of color. Go for it!





Marylin said:


> Congratulations on being done with your loans! You must be feeling so free! Can't imagine a better way to celebrate than to shop
> 
> Red sounds good, goes with everything and adds a pop of color to both of your jackets. I also don't like to bring my favorite or most expensive bags  on trips. Airport security doesn't care and I also don't like handling them in the plane or cabs and public transportation.
> 
> Please let us know what you get,can't wait to see all your purchases!



Thank you for the kind words!

Just returned from an amazing weekend of eating and shopping in NYC! I ended up taking the Rick Owens and it was perfect for the weather all weekend. I also decided to take an old Marc by Marc Jacobs black bag because it has a long shoulder strap that doesnt slip.

I was very good all weekend and only bought 1 item! When I graduated college 3 years ago, my mom and I went to Chicago for the weekend and she purchased a Van Cleef mother of pearl necklace for me there as a graduation present. Well, on Saturday we walked by Van Cleef and it occurred to me that a matching bracelet would be a great idea to commemorate my student loans being done. So I purchased the bracelet and am super excited about it!


----------



## Jen123

Here are some pictures of it


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> In the end, I paid 300  for 3 pairs of boots, two of which are by Gabor, which is a pretty good brand. I'm justifying this by the fact that I can't always wear heels in the winter and that now that I've lost weight I can finally squeeze my huge calves into regular boots, and by the fact that I didn't have these colors.
> So I just made my challenge even more challenging, by adding 3 more pieces to it....



Those boots are all perfect classics! And for such a steal too!!



Marylin said:


> This is one of the looks I came up with, pairing my new boots with a sweater I  bought 3 years ago, but only wore once and this  briefcase that I was given 20 years ago and NEVER used. It's just not my thing, but the quality is so nice...
> The pictures aren't that good, actually the bag and the boots are pretty close in color.



I love that sweater, it is super cute! Great outfit and way to pair your new boots!



Mimmy said:


> Thank you, ralz! More summery outfits to come...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marylin! I grew up in Colorado; I remember cold and snowy weather. It's beautiful there too; but  now I much prefer visiting when it is not very cold or snowing! [emoji300]&#65039;





Marylin said:


> That's where my husband grew up. He still loves nothing more than a cold snowy day, preferably so cold you can't leave the house. They say it's going to be a very cold winter here. Hope they're wrong!



My fiance grew up in Colorado as well! What a small world



Mimmy said:


> Thanks, bake! I remember that you have one also.
> 
> As promised a mod pic.
> View attachment 3161098



Mimmy you look absolutely stunning! How did you enjoy carrying your evelyn for the first time?


----------



## katdhoneybee

Jen123 said:


> Here are some pictures of it
> 
> View attachment 3161410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161412



Jen, congrats on paying off your student loans, that is quite an accomplishment! I'm glad you treated yourself to the bracelet. It is really gorgeous!



Mimmy said:


> Thanks, bake! I remember that you have one also.
> 
> As promised a mod pic.
> View attachment 3161098



Mimmy, great styling! The bag looks great with the dress. 



MinaAnais said:


> I decided not to buy that blazer. Size XL was enormous, size L was too slouchy, size M was ok but the sleeves were soo long so that it covered half my hands! I tried with the blouse, it did not work.
> 
> In the end, I bought this: 3/4 sleeves,  drapes beautifully, the material is fab and the price was also great!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with the blouse and it works rather well, The below pic is the final version



Mina, the saturated blue tone of this blazer is so pretty! I think the color will be more versatile than the other you tried, although I did like it as well. And fit, of course, is paramount.

Ladies, it's good to be back on the forum! Germany was wonderful and a whirlwind. Sadly, I got sick while I was there. I had to see a doctor and get medications and fly while ill (sorry everyone else at the airports and on the planes...) and today is the first day that I really feel better. I didn't get to do almost any shopping because of it, but thankfully there was one day before I got sick that my husband and I passed by Roeckl, a glove store Marylin mentioned to me. We went in - it is like the Ollivander's of gloves. The sales lady knew our glove sizes just by sight! And even though I'd said I wanted something totally different, when I didn't fall in love with any of them she showed me some gorgeous bordeaux colored leather gloves that were perfect for me. And it was just the cutest store. It was a wonderful experience! 

I also posted a picture of me in my dirndl at Augustiner Keller with my husband in his lederhosen. Tourists were taking pictures of us . It was so much fun!

And as an aside, I ended up with the perfect travel outfit. I bought Stella McCartney's "miracle leggings" and they were, indeed, miraculous - so comfortable and still tailored looking and thick enough to not reveal how much toning I need to do on my bum. I wore them with a simple white scoop neck tee, a big drapey cashmere wrap cardigan, and Vince slip on sneakers. I was so comfortable! Thanks to Sass, Marylin, Mimmy and anyone else I'm forgetting that gave me such wonderful guidance on traveling stylishly and comfortably!


----------



## ralz29

All of you made great purchases, ladies!

Maryling, the sweater is very cute. 'French hen', haha, I like that. And the briefcase looks very nice, reminds me of an Hermes bag, at least on the photo.

Mimmy, the dress looks great on you! The bag looks bigger than on the photo, looks like it will fit a lot. Beautiful colour, too!

Mina, I'm glad you're happy with the blazer! I have to say, I, too, like this colour better.

Jen, your weekend sounds like a lot of fun. It's great that you got something that's meaningful and beautiful, too.

katd, you both look very festive! Sorry to hear about your illness, that's the bad side of travelling, you never know what unknown virus will get you on the way. Your gloves are lovely, too. I love gloves! And the store looks very interesting


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Personally, I prefer Bond Street or  South Milton street (a side road between Bond Street and Regent Street) as there are the same shops as Regent street but the pavement is wider and it tends to be less crowded.  You can have a look at south Milton street here http://www.instantstreetview.com/@51.513839,-0.14818,-124.58h,-8.93p,1z
> 
> If you want to browse on the high street and it's raining, you may want to try Westfield shopping centre https://uk.westfield.com/london/stores/all-stores . It's quite central, architecturally is quite interesting and there several good shops.
> 
> Where is the Burberry outlet?!  Have you ever heard to the Bicester village? It will take an entire day and it may be even  best to go there during a weekday.   I know they ran a bus service from London - thought I haven't yet visited them as it takes me ages to decide what to buy.
> 
> https://www.bicestervillage.com



Mina. Thanks so much for your suggestions! I'll be sure to check all the location, if I can convince my sister she needs new clothes 

 Can't tell you by heart, where the outlet is, my husband's the expert, he usually takes me. He's on (another ) business trip right now, I'll have to wait a few days.

Bicester village sounds like the outlets we have in Germany. I find it tough to find anything in these. Lots of stores, but not much I like and sometimes I think they make their garments of lesser quality just for the outlets. Hopefully it's different in the uk.
Thank you so much for going through the trouble of including the links! That's so helpful!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, bake! I remember that you have one also.
> 
> As promised a mod pic.
> View attachment 3161098



 this is great,Mimmy! The dress is fantastic, the bag so cute and the shoes give it all such an elegant vibe. You look great!!
Thank you so much for this summery image on another cold and rainy day.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Here are some pictures of it
> 
> View attachment 3161410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161412



Oh Jen, what a lovely idea! Your bracelet is so pretty and I adore the fact that you're celebrating your achievements like this. When I graduated from university (with the best exam they had that year) my parents didn't even acknowledge it. I'm the fourth child, they were so used to their children's outstanding performances, they were expecting it, I guess. It was ok for me back then, but now, 20 years later, I kind of hold a grudge still. 

I'm so happy, you're appreciating the moment! After all you worked hard for your exams and for being able to pay off your loans.


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> Jen, congrats on paying off your student loans, that is quite an accomplishment! I'm glad you treated yourself to the bracelet. It is really gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, great styling! The bag looks great with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mina, the saturated blue tone of this blazer is so pretty! I think the color will be more versatile than the other you tried, although I did like it as well. And fit, of course, is paramount.
> 
> Ladies, it's good to be back on the forum! Germany was wonderful and a whirlwind. Sadly, I got sick while I was there. I had to see a doctor and get medications and fly while ill (sorry everyone else at the airports and on the planes...) and today is the first day that I really feel better. I didn't get to do almost any shopping because of it, but thankfully there was one day before I got sick that my husband and I passed by Roeckl, a glove store Marylin mentioned to me. We went in - it is like the Ollivander's of gloves. The sales lady knew our glove sizes just by sight! And even though I'd said I wanted something totally different, when I didn't fall in love with any of them she showed me some gorgeous bordeaux colored leather gloves that were perfect for me. And it was just the cutest store. It was a wonderful experience!
> 
> I also posted a picture of me in my dirndl at Augustiner Keller with my husband in his lederhosen. Tourists were taking pictures of us . It was so much fun!
> 
> And as an aside, I ended up with the perfect travel outfit. I bought Stella McCartney's "miracle leggings" and they were, indeed, miraculous - so comfortable and still tailored looking and thick enough to not reveal how much toning I need to do on my bum. I wore them with a simple white scoop neck tee, a big drapey cashmere wrap cardigan, and Vince slip on sneakers. I was so comfortable! Thanks to Sass, Marylin, Mimmy and anyone else I'm forgetting that gave me such wonderful guidance on traveling stylishly and comfortably!



I'm glad you're feeling better. How terrible that you had to spend your time being sick! So sorry!!
This picture is amazing. You guys really have the look down, socks and hat and everything. You don't just not look like tourists, you look like true Bavarians out of town, playing brass instruments in a local folk band! 
At least you made it to Roeckl. Aren't they just the best? I adore your gloves. Takes me lots of restraint not to go and get some myself. 
Also happy you felt good while traveling. I should check out those leggings, they do sound miraculous!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Girls, for your compliments on my boots. 
Ralz, the briefcase is coach, I got it as a Christmas gift from a friend who was hoping to be more to me than that. Well, he wasn't, but I didn't dare to give back his gifts. Never used them. Gave them away, but the bag stuck with me all these years. I even still have it wrapped in the big BG box and ribbon it came in....


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Those boots are all perfect classics! And for such a steal too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that sweater, it is super cute! Great outfit and way to pair your new boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance grew up in Colorado as well! What a small world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy you look absolutely stunning! How did you enjoy carrying your evelyn for the first time?




Thanks, Jen! I love my new, mini Evelyne. It's small, but it fits my essentials easily. 

And I love your VanCleef & Arpels, bracelet. I like the idea of rewarding yourself; it's the perfect trip memento too!


----------



## Mimmy

katd, I am sorry that you got sick on your trip; glad you're feeling better! I need to check out the Stella McCartney leggings; they sound pretty amazing. 

You and your DH look so great in your authentic, ethnic outfits. I think this thread has some of the best photos!

The sumptuousness (had to use this word [emoji6]) of your gloves just jumps out of the photo! I feel like I need a pair, and it's still 80 degrees here!

ralz, thanks! The size of this bag does make me pare down what I am carrying, but it's pretty roomy at the same time! I'm petite so it's a good size for me. I have a medium, Coach Borough that I love, but when I catch myself in a mirror with it, it kinda looks like I am toting around a small suitcase! [emoji15]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> this is great,Mimmy! The dress is fantastic, the bag so cute and the shoes give it all such an elegant vibe. You look great!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this summery image on another cold and rainy day.



Thanks, Marylin! I guess it's not so bad to post a mod shot once in awhile. [emoji8]



Marylin said:


> Thanks Girls, for your compliments on my boots.
> Ralz, the briefcase is coach, I got it as a Christmas gift from a friend who was hoping to be more to me than that. Well, he wasn't, but I didn't dare to give back his gifts. Never used them. Gave them away, but the bag stuck with me all these years. I even still have it wrapped in the big BG box and ribbon it came in....



Ahh, I thought this was a Coach. If you haven't already; look at the creed in the bag, you should find that it's made in Italy. If I'm not mistaken, this is the only Coach line that was made in Italy. It's from a line called Madison. Totally different from a newer line called Madison.  There are collectors of these bags, as it is rare to find them, and even rarer to find them in new condition like yours!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin, that sounds like a complicated situation but at least you have a nice bag now. If things don't work out with it, too, at least now you know it will sell well as Mimmy said.

Mimmy, you do look very petite! But I love small bags on petite people! Not very useful for when you've got work stuff to carry around but I just can't pass a mini bag. I'm dreaming of a fendi micro peekaboo even though my phone won't even fit in it, haha.

Ladies, I didn't do well on the challenge last week. The only thing I wore, which I don't wear as often, were my olive green pants. I wore them with a black cami, black leather jacket and my scarf. It turned out a great outfit, though. I picked it in a rush but ended up loving it.

Today I'm kickstarting the challenge again. I decided to wear these shorts I've had for probably 4 years and hadn't worn since last winter. I know it's not everybody's thing but I love wearing shorts and tights. I also took out my boots because I thought I'd be cold but ended up boiling and having to take my jacket off. Here's the outfit, I had a leather jacket on top and the cami is also probably 6 years old:


Here's a close up of the shorts(they're black, even though it doesn't show up well):


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Marylin, that sounds like a complicated situation but at least you have a nice bag now. If things don't work out with it, too, at least now you know it will sell well as Mimmy said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, you do look very petite! But I love small bags on petite people! Not very useful for when you've got work stuff to carry around but I just can't pass a mini bag. I'm dreaming of a fendi micro peekaboo even though my phone won't even fit in it, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I didn't do well on the challenge last week. The only thing I wore, which I don't wear as often, were my olive green pants. I wore them with a black cami, black leather jacket and my scarf. It turned out a great outfit, though. I picked it in a rush but ended up loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm kickstarting the challenge again. I decided to wear these shorts I've had for probably 4 years and hadn't worn since last winter. I know it's not everybody's thing but I love wearing shorts and tights. I also took out my boots because I thought I'd be cold but ended up boiling and having to take my jacket off. Here's the outfit, I had a leather jacket on top and the cami is also probably 6 years old:
> 
> View attachment 3161895
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the shorts(they're black, even though it doesn't show up well):
> 
> View attachment 3161896




I'm really liking this small bag. When I have time I'll post a pic of what fits in it. I know there's also an entire thread for this. 

I really like your outfit, ralz! I like shorts with tights! I also wear dresses with tights and big boots; I know some people don't like this either. I love the boots; are they Doc Marten's? Either way, what are they made of? They look kinda blingy in the pic. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy said:


> I'm really liking this small bag. When I have time I'll post a pic of what fits in it. I know there's also an entire thread for this.
> 
> I really like your outfit, ralz! I like shorts with tights! I also wear dresses with tights and big boots; I know some people don't like this either. I love the boots; are they Doc Marten's? Either way, what are they made of? They look kinda blingy in the pic. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, Mimmy! They were one of my Asos hits last year. They're by a brand called Shelly's London. They're leather on the inside, rubber sole and on the outside they're black glitter. I wore them to death so the glitter started falling a bit where the toes fold so I just put some nail polish and they look new again. When I got them I also took out the shoe laces and put black ribbon instead.
I love the dress/big boot combination as well! Everything girly + big boots. Here's another outfit I love wearing: 


I also like pairing them with tailored short/puffy skirt and a suitjacket.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mimmy! They were one of my Asos hits last year. They're by a brand called Shelly's London. They're leather on the inside, rubber sole and on the outside they're black glitter. I wore them to death so the glitter started falling a bit where the toes fold so I just put some nail polish and they look new again. When I got them I also took out the shoe laces and put black ribbon instead.
> 
> I love the dress/big boot combination as well! Everything girly + big boots. Here's another outfit I love wearing:
> 
> View attachment 3161943
> 
> 
> I also like pairing them with tailored short/puffy skirt and a suitjacket.




Ohh, again I am in love with those boots! I love this look too. 

I sometimes wear a sundress with a top underneath, tights and these funky booties/sneakers hybrid. To some it may be a bit weird, but I don't mind being a bit quirky! [emoji12]


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy said:


> Ohh, again I am in love with those boots! I love this look too.
> 
> I sometimes wear a sundress with a top underneath, tights and these funky booties/sneakers hybrid. To some it may be a bit weird, but I don't mind being a bit quirky! [emoji12]
> View attachment 3162102



I love it! It's very cute! + that way you get to wear summer dresses when it's colder


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> I love it! It's very cute! + that way you get to wear summer dresses when it's colder




Thanks, ralz! I try to think of ways to use some of my summer pieces in cooler weather. [emoji261][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Here are some pictures of it
> 
> View attachment 3161410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161412


A beautiful piece, and congrats on paying off your loans!



katdhoneybee said:


> Jen, congrats on paying off your student loans, that is quite an accomplishment! I'm glad you treated yourself to the bracelet. It is really gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, great styling! The bag looks great with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mina, the saturated blue tone of this blazer is so pretty! I think the color will be more versatile than the other you tried, although I did like it as well. And fit, of course, is paramount.
> 
> Ladies, it's good to be back on the forum! Germany was wonderful and a whirlwind. Sadly, I got sick while I was there. I had to see a doctor and get medications and fly while ill (sorry everyone else at the airports and on the planes...) and today is the first day that I really feel better. I didn't get to do almost any shopping because of it, but thankfully there was one day before I got sick that my husband and I passed by Roeckl, a glove store Marylin mentioned to me. We went in - it is like the Ollivander's of gloves. The sales lady knew our glove sizes just by sight! And even though I'd said I wanted something totally different, when I didn't fall in love with any of them she showed me some gorgeous bordeaux colored leather gloves that were perfect for me. And it was just the cutest store. It was a wonderful experience!
> 
> I also posted a picture of me in my dirndl at Augustiner Keller with my husband in his lederhosen. Tourists were taking pictures of us . It was so much fun!
> 
> And as an aside, I ended up with the perfect travel outfit. I bought Stella McCartney's "miracle leggings" and they were, indeed, miraculous - so comfortable and still tailored looking and thick enough to not reveal how much toning I need to do on my bum. I wore them with a simple white scoop neck tee, a big drapey cashmere wrap cardigan, and Vince slip on sneakers. I was so comfortable! Thanks to Sass, Marylin, Mimmy and anyone else I'm forgetting that gave me such wonderful guidance on traveling stylishly and comfortably!


Glad your'e feeling better! and what awesome outfits, looks like so much fun!



ralz29 said:


> Marylin, that sounds like a complicated situation but at least you have a nice bag now. If things don't work out with it, too, at least now you know it will sell well as Mimmy said.
> 
> Mimmy, you do look very petite! But I love small bags on petite people! Not very useful for when you've got work stuff to carry around but I just can't pass a mini bag. I'm dreaming of a fendi micro peekaboo even though my phone won't even fit in it, haha.
> 
> Ladies, I didn't do well on the challenge last week. The only thing I wore, which I don't wear as often, were my olive green pants. I wore them with a black cami, black leather jacket and my scarf. It turned out a great outfit, though. I picked it in a rush but ended up loving it.
> 
> Today I'm kickstarting the challenge again. I decided to wear these shorts I've had for probably 4 years and hadn't worn since last winter. I know it's not everybody's thing but I love wearing shorts and tights. I also took out my boots because I thought I'd be cold but ended up boiling and having to take my jacket off. Here's the outfit, I had a leather jacket on top and the cami is also probably 6 years old:
> View attachment 3161895
> 
> Here's a close up of the shorts(they're black, even though it doesn't show up well):
> View attachment 3161896


great outfit!



ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mimmy! They were one of my Asos hits last year. They're by a brand called Shelly's London. They're leather on the inside, rubber sole and on the outside they're black glitter. I wore them to death so the glitter started falling a bit where the toes fold so I just put some nail polish and they look new again. When I got them I also took out the shoe laces and put black ribbon instead.
> I love the dress/big boot combination as well! Everything girly + big boots. Here's another outfit I love wearing:
> View attachment 3161943
> 
> I also like pairing them with tailored short/puffy skirt and a suitjacket.





Mimmy said:


> Ohh, again I am in love with those boots! I love this look too.
> 
> I sometimes wear a sundress with a top underneath, tights and these funky booties/sneakers hybrid. To some it may be a bit weird, but I don't mind being a bit quirky! [emoji12]
> View attachment 3162102


great outfits! I love the layering of the shirt and dress - I'd love to try but the look always makes my body look weird.


----------



## Sass

So much to comment on!

Firstly Katdhoneybee- you legend you look amazing in your Dindrls and your husband too wow!!! I love your gloves I'm glad you got to make one purchase at least [emoji7] hope you feel much better soon! 

Jen - congrats on paying off your student loans and your beautiful vc&a piece. You deserve it honey! Glad to hear you had a fab NYC trip!!! 

Marylin - Wow those boots! Very wise purchases and if they fit and look amazing all the more perfect. I am especially loving the navy boots. I've not seen navy boots before, but they would so come in handy! 

On that note good on your holding on to the coach piece it is just so incredibly beautiful and now that you have boots I'm dying to see the outfit creations at work!

Ps send me a pm if you fancy a London wine / coffee / shopping meet up. I'll likely still be unemployed and available! 

Mimmy your a goodness in that modelling pic. I love the Evie with the dress ... such an unexpected combination but so good! 

Ralz I like this weeks outfit option. I personally love shorts with tights but I too get its not everyone taste. Would love a modelling shot if you're game!!! I second question of where those boots are from? 

Mina the blazer you selected it's stunning and I agree it sounds like a much better choice. Have you had the opportunity to wear it yet?


----------



## eggtartapproved

My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. How terrible that you had to spend your time being sick! So sorry!!
> This picture is amazing. You guys really have the look down, socks and hat and everything. You don't just not look like tourists, you look like true Bavarians out of town, playing brass instruments in a local folk band!
> At least you made it to Roeckl. Aren't they just the best? I adore your gloves. Takes me lots of restraint not to go and get some myself.
> Also happy you felt good while traveling. I should check out those leggings, they do sound miraculous!


Thank you! It was such fun to get dressed up. 

Roeckl is, indeed, the best. Maybe soon you will happen to walk by and you will find yourself inside . The scarf selection there was killer too!



Mimmy said:


> katd, I am sorry that you got sick on your trip; glad you're feeling better! I need to check out the Stella McCartney leggings; they sound pretty amazing.
> 
> You and your DH look so great in your authentic, ethnic outfits. I think this thread has some of the best photos!
> 
> The sumptuousness (had to use this word [emoji6]) of your gloves just jumps out of the photo! I feel like I need a pair, and it's still 80 degrees here!
> 
> ralz, thanks! The size of this bag does make me pare down what I am carrying, but it's pretty roomy at the same time! I'm petite so it's a good size for me. I have a medium, Coach Borough that I love, but when I catch myself in a mirror with it, it kinda looks like I am toting around a small suitcase! [emoji15]


Thanks Mimmy! Sumptuous, that is a good word! And they really are. Although, it's still 80 where I am too, haha! I guess I have something to look forward to when the cold comes.

I really like the look of a top layered underneath the summery dress, what a great idea! I'm going to have to experiment with my wardrobe a bit methinks.



eggtartapproved said:


> Glad your'e feeling better! and what awesome outfits, looks like so much fun!


 Thanks eggtart!



ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mimmy! They were one of my Asos hits last year. They're by a brand called Shelly's London. They're leather on the inside, rubber sole and on the outside they're black glitter. I wore them to death so the glitter started falling a bit where the toes fold so I just put some nail polish and they look new again. When I got them I also took out the shoe laces and put black ribbon instead.
> I love the dress/big boot combination as well! Everything girly + big boots. Here's another outfit I love wearing:
> View attachment 3161943
> 
> I also like pairing them with tailored short/puffy skirt and a suitjacket.


This dress and whole look is amazing!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Sass said:


> So much to comment on!
> 
> Firstly Katdhoneybee- you legend you look amazing in your Dindrls and your husband too wow!!! I love your gloves I'm glad you got to make one purchase at least [emoji7] hope you feel much better soon!
> 
> Jen - congrats on paying off your student loans and your beautiful vc&a piece. You deserve it honey! Glad to hear you had a fab NYC trip!!!
> 
> Marylin - Wow those boots! Very wise purchases and if they fit and look amazing all the more perfect. I am especially loving the navy boots. I've not seen navy boots before, but they would so come in handy!
> 
> On that note good on your holding on to the coach piece it is just so incredibly beautiful and now that you have boots I'm dying to see the outfit creations at work!
> 
> Ps send me a pm if you fancy a London wine / coffee / shopping meet up. I'll likely still be unemployed and available!
> 
> Mimmy your a goodness in that modelling pic. I love the Evie with the dress ... such an unexpected combination but so good!
> 
> Ralz I like this weeks outfit option. I personally love shorts with tights but I too get its not everyone taste. Would love a modelling shot if you're game!!! I second question of where those boots are from?
> 
> Mina the blazer you selected it's stunning and I agree it sounds like a much better choice. Have you had the opportunity to wear it yet?



Thanks Sass!  I finished my antibiotics and I'm feeling totally better! 



eggtartapproved said:


> My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe


 Fab dress, I love the zipper down the front. And the color! Loving the bright blues in your recent purchases.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> So much to comment on!
> 
> Firstly Katdhoneybee- you legend you look amazing in your Dindrls and your husband too wow!!! I love your gloves I'm glad you got to make one purchase at least [emoji7] hope you feel much better soon!
> 
> Jen - congrats on paying off your student loans and your beautiful vc&a piece. You deserve it honey! Glad to hear you had a fab NYC trip!!!
> 
> Marylin - Wow those boots! Very wise purchases and if they fit and look amazing all the more perfect. I am especially loving the navy boots. I've not seen navy boots before, but they would so come in handy!
> 
> On that note good on your holding on to the coach piece it is just so incredibly beautiful and now that you have boots I'm dying to see the outfit creations at work!
> 
> Ps send me a pm if you fancy a London wine / coffee / shopping meet up. I'll likely still be unemployed and available!
> 
> Mimmy your a goodness in that modelling pic. I love the Evie with the dress ... such an unexpected combination but so good!
> 
> Ralz I like this weeks outfit option. I personally love shorts with tights but I too get its not everyone taste. Would love a modelling shot if you're game!!! I second question of where those boots are from?
> 
> Mina the blazer you selected it's stunning and I agree it sounds like a much better choice. Have you had the opportunity to wear it yet?



Thanks, Sass! Your compliment is much appreciated! [emoji8]



eggtartapproved said:


> My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe



eggtart, I love this look! The dress is beautiful. I have a Guess jacket that I really like too; I'll wear it when it is cooler.


----------



## Mimmy

katd, thanks for the top with sundress compliment. I have another dress that I'm going to try it out with sometime. As ralz said, it is a good way to wear your more summery dresses in cooler weather!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I guess it's not so bad to post a mod shot once in awhile. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I thought this was a Coach. If you haven't already; look at the creed in the bag, you should find that it's made in Italy. If I'm not mistaken, this is the only Coach line that was made in Italy. It's from a line called Madison. Totally different from a newer line called Madison.  There are collectors of these bags, as it is rare to find them, and even rarer to find them in new condition like yours!




You should indeed post mod pics! You're such a pleasure to look at 

About the bag. You're right, of course. I had no idea. How do you know these things??
It was made in Italy, I just pulled it out of the dust bag and checked. The leather is still pristine, the inside has yellowed a bit. I thought it was expensive back when I got it. Little did I know.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mimmy! They were one of my Asos hits last year. They're by a brand called Shelly's London. They're leather on the inside, rubber sole and on the outside they're black glitter. I wore them to death so the glitter started falling a bit where the toes fold so I just put some nail polish and they look new again. When I got them I also took out the shoe laces and put black ribbon instead.
> I love the dress/big boot combination as well! Everything girly + big boots. Here's another outfit I love wearing:
> View attachment 3161943
> 
> I also like pairing them with tailored short/puffy skirt and a suitjacket.



I like the girly look so much! On others mostly. I'm too old, I'd feel ridiculous. But the concept of flirty skirt or pants and tough boots or sweater is one that I followed for many years and loved. To be honest,I felt a bit lost once it didn't work anymore...

The dress is really cute, can see it with a chunky leather jacket as well.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Ohh, again I am in love with those boots! I love this look too.
> 
> I sometimes wear a sundress with a top underneath, tights and these funky booties/sneakers hybrid. To some it may be a bit weird, but I don't mind being a bit quirky! [emoji12]
> View attachment 3162102



Cute! You get so much wear out of your dresses this way! And it's a great way of pairing different patterns or materials!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> So much to comment on!
> 
> Firstly Katdhoneybee- you legend you look amazing in your Dindrls and your husband too wow!!! I love your gloves I'm glad you got to make one purchase at least [emoji7] hope you feel much better soon!
> 
> Jen - congrats on paying off your student loans and your beautiful vc&a piece. You deserve it honey! Glad to hear you had a fab NYC trip!!!
> 
> Marylin - Wow those boots! Very wise purchases and if they fit and look amazing all the more perfect. I am especially loving the navy boots. I've not seen navy boots before, but they would so come in handy!
> 
> On that note good on your holding on to the coach piece it is just so incredibly beautiful and now that you have boots I'm dying to see the outfit creations at work!
> 
> Ps send me a pm if you fancy a London wine / coffee / shopping meet up. I'll likely still be unemployed and available!
> 
> Mimmy your a goodness in that modelling pic. I love the Evie with the dress ... such an unexpected combination but so good!
> 
> Ralz I like this weeks outfit option. I personally love shorts with tights but I too get its not everyone taste. Would love a modelling shot if you're game!!! I second question of where those boots are from?
> 
> Mina the blazer you selected it's stunning and I agree it sounds like a much better choice. Have you had the opportunity to wear it yet?



Thank you Sass, will definitely pm you! How is the paperwork coming, if I may ask...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe




Love everything! The coat is great, the dress is fantastic! Especially with the belt. And I just fell in love with the bag!
I also like all your jewelry.  Great outfit!


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe


I love this look! The coat is gorgeous! It looks great on you, too! When it gets colder you could wear it with long gloves, it'd be very chic. I'd love to pull a look like that some day but I have neither the coat nor the gloves :d

Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies! 

Sass, I really hope the paperwork comes through, you can't be unemployed!
The boots are from Asos. Here's a modelling look from my outfit from today. It was a bit dark for such a sunny day but I didn't know it would be like that in the morning. I added a collar for a slight pop of colour. I feel very myself in this type of outfit. It's my staple winter look




On another note, I put a couple more things that I don't need/use on E-bay. I'm becoming braver with this. I'm hoping they sell. I also haven't purchased anything since the scarf and it's nearly the end of the month so I'm doing good on the money saving front. We have a coursework due in two weeks so when we finish it, I might reward myself with a bigger purchase.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I love this look! The coat is gorgeous! It looks great on you, too! When it gets colder you could wear it with long gloves, it'd be very chic. I'd love to pull a look like that some day but I have neither the coat nor the gloves :d
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies!
> 
> Sass, I really hope the paperwork comes through, you can't be unemployed!
> The boots are from Asos. Here's a modelling look from my outfit from today. It was a bit dark for such a sunny day but I didn't know it would be like that in the morning. I added a collar for a slight pop of colour. I feel very myself in this type of outfit. It's my staple winter look
> 
> View attachment 3162928
> 
> 
> On another note, I put a couple more things that I don't need/use on E-bay. I'm becoming braver with this. I'm hoping they sell. I also haven't purchased anything since the scarf and it's nearly the end of the month so I'm doing good on the money saving front. We have a coursework due in two weeks so when we finish it, I might reward myself with a bigger purchase.



Good job, ralz! You're such a pretty girl and you look really nice in your outfit! I like black winter outfits, but I'm told I'm wearing too much black anyway.
Also good job on selling stuff and keeping your money together for something to reward yourself with. Any plans on what it will be?


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Good job, ralz! You're such a pretty girl and you look really nice in your outfit! I like black winter outfits, but I'm told I'm wearing too much black anyway.
> Also good job on selling stuff and keeping your money together for something to reward yourself with. Any plans on what it will be?



Thank you, Marylin! Now that you have 2 new pairs of non-black boots and a bright beautiful blazer you have a reason not to wear so much black.
As for what I want to get, it will either be a bag or a pair of shoes. I'm leaning towards a bag as I need one in a more classic style but shoes are always tempting. I recently found Vestiaire and I'm obsessed. I can spend hours on there! I have some items on my wish list so if they're not gone, when the time comes I might get one.


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> Fab dress, I love the zipper down the front. And the color! Loving the bright blues in your recent purchases.





Mimmy said:


> eggtart, I love this look! The dress is beautiful. I have a Guess jacket that I really like too; I'll wear it when it is cooler.





Marylin said:


> Love everything! The coat is great, the dress is fantastic! Especially with the belt. And I just fell in love with the bag!
> I also like all your jewelry.  Great outfit!





ralz29 said:


> I love this look! The coat is gorgeous! It looks great on you, too! When it gets colder you could wear it with long gloves, it'd be very chic. I'd love to pull a look like that some day but I have neither the coat nor the gloves :d
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies!
> 
> Sass, I really hope the paperwork comes through, you can't be unemployed!
> The boots are from Asos. Here's a modelling look from my outfit from today. It was a bit dark for such a sunny day but I didn't know it would be like that in the morning. I added a collar for a slight pop of colour. I feel very myself in this type of outfit. It's my staple winter look
> 
> View attachment 3162928
> 
> 
> On another note, I put a couple more things that I don't need/use on E-bay. I'm becoming braver with this. I'm hoping they sell. I also haven't purchased anything since the scarf and it's nearly the end of the month so I'm doing good on the money saving front. We have a coursework due in two weeks so when we finish it, I might reward myself with a bigger purchase.


Thanks guys! I'm loving cobalt lately and would you believe I found the dress at the banana outlet for $9?! I had to snap it up. The belt actually came with another dress that was given to me years ago - dress wasn't really my style, but glad I kept the belt! I started wearing the jacket again because I really want a cape, and also a gray jacket/coat, so until I find the perfect one of each, this is sort of my stand-in.. although the more I'm wearing it, the more I think I might be able to do without the other two pieces haha (which is just as well)... and Ralz, wearing long gloves with the jacket is a fantastic idea - just yesterday I found it a bit cold and have been wondering how to balance that without wearing a long sleeved items underneath (the material is thick enough to give me warmth but the sleeves just counter that haha); great suggestion! and i love your black on black look, you look great! Good luck with your sales!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, bake! I remember that you have one also.
> 
> As promised a mod pic.
> View attachment 3161098


That dress is stunning on you!



Jen123 said:


> Here are some pictures of it
> 
> View attachment 3161410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161412


What a lovely present, it's a great idea to mark such an important milestone! The bracelet is really lovely!

Katdhoneybee, glad you like the blazer I bought!  I am happy to hear that you recovered well and had a fab time in Munich. I am very fond of that city, it's where I met my other half.

Ralz, I like your outfit, it's very confident and fun! 




Sass said:


> Mina the blazer you selected it's stunning and I agree it sounds like a much better choice. Have you had the opportunity to wear it yet?



Thanks Sass! I haven't worn it yet as I am still looking for the tops. I am panicking a bit, I only have this Saturday left to buy those pieces, the following Saturday I'm in Italy and when I return,  I'll need to have the capsule party wear ready!!! 



eggtartapproved said:


> My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe



Great outfit!


----------



## Sass

Mina - a capsule ready party. Does this mean what I think? You unveil yourself / new capsule wardrobe? I'm practically green with envy at the idea of it of that is the case [emoji172] Opps I think I read that wrong in my sleepy state you mean your capsule wardrobe for party season? [emoji23]

Ralz I love your outfit you have been posting! This last one especially is so fun and has some element of modern punk. Which is very cool. Thanks for the heads up in the boots from Asos. I might have to browse ... [emoji5]&#65039; silly question can you go in or is it only online?

Good luck with your eBay sales I hope the sell soon. Have you narrowed down any bag options? How's study going?

Bake - do you have a modelling pic of you in the twin dress with a fav bag of yours? 

Mimmy I like the use of your summer dress and converting them to Autumn friendly wear what a great idea - I'm also inspired to see what I could try? Your so smart with you handbag knowledge and Marylin's coach that just blew my mind that you knew that! 

KatD - thank goodness the Ab's are taking effect and your back to normal! Are you all settled back into post holiday routine?

Eggtart - Omgosh love the cobalt dress and for $9 you couldn't leave it there.... [emoji57] nice guess jacket you are doing well with the challenge. Have you worn your new cobalt pants much yet?


----------



## Sass

Thank you Marylin and Ralz for asking re: paperwork and for your sympathy, I really am grateful for you ladies checking in. 

I'm still waiting ... I called them for a status update Monday & not a thing had changed. I kind of assertively clarified that your telling me you are still at the same point as 8 business days ago, then got off the phone and cried with sheer frustration. 

However they returned my call and I now have a case manager assigned specifically to my case application who has assured me she's sent it on for stage 5/5 personally and it should be no longer than a fortnight from Monday. 

In fact she is hoping she will have a outcome sooner then that, possibly by week end? 

I don't have a lot of faith (for good reason) but I'm hopeful this is the case!

I'll tell you what once I do have a job and therefore some income I'm going to do a mega splurge and buy myself one hell of a treat!


----------



## Jen123

katdhoneybee said:


> Jen, congrats on paying off your student loans, that is quite an accomplishment! I'm glad you treated yourself to the bracelet. It is really gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, great styling! The bag looks great with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mina, the saturated blue tone of this blazer is so pretty! I think the color will be more versatile than the other you tried, although I did like it as well. And fit, of course, is paramount.
> 
> Ladies, it's good to be back on the forum! Germany was wonderful and a whirlwind. Sadly, I got sick while I was there. I had to see a doctor and get medications and fly while ill (sorry everyone else at the airports and on the planes...) and today is the first day that I really feel better. I didn't get to do almost any shopping because of it, but thankfully there was one day before I got sick that my husband and I passed by Roeckl, a glove store Marylin mentioned to me. We went in - it is like the Ollivander's of gloves. The sales lady knew our glove sizes just by sight! And even though I'd said I wanted something totally different, when I didn't fall in love with any of them she showed me some gorgeous bordeaux colored leather gloves that were perfect for me. And it was just the cutest store. It was a wonderful experience!
> 
> I also posted a picture of me in my dirndl at Augustiner Keller with my husband in his lederhosen. Tourists were taking pictures of us . It was so much fun!
> 
> And as an aside, I ended up with the perfect travel outfit. I bought Stella McCartney's "miracle leggings" and they were, indeed, miraculous - so comfortable and still tailored looking and thick enough to not reveal how much toning I need to do on my bum. I wore them with a simple white scoop neck tee, a big drapey cashmere wrap cardigan, and Vince slip on sneakers. I was so comfortable! Thanks to Sass, Marylin, Mimmy and anyone else I'm forgetting that gave me such wonderful guidance on traveling stylishly and comfortably!



Thanks katdhoneybee! I am so sorry to hear you were sick on your trip, that is terrible. Your travel outfit sounds perfect and those leggings are really intriguing, I may have to check them out. Your gloves are so pretty too, I am glad you had a great buying experience! 



ralz29 said:


> All of you made great purchases, ladies!
> 
> Maryling, the sweater is very cute. 'French hen', haha, I like that. And the briefcase looks very nice, reminds me of an Hermes bag, at least on the photo.
> 
> Mimmy, the dress looks great on you! The bag looks bigger than on the photo, looks like it will fit a lot. Beautiful colour, too!
> 
> Mina, I'm glad you're happy with the blazer! I have to say, I, too, like this colour better.
> 
> Jen, your weekend sounds like a lot of fun. It's great that you got something that's meaningful and beautiful, too.
> 
> katd, you both look very festive! Sorry to hear about your illness, that's the bad side of travelling, you never know what unknown virus will get you on the way. Your gloves are lovely, too. I love gloves! And the store looks very interesting



Thank you ralz!



Marylin said:


> Oh Jen, what a lovely idea! Your bracelet is so pretty and I adore the fact that you're celebrating your achievements like this. When I graduated from university (with the best exam they had that year) my parents didn't even acknowledge it. I'm the fourth child, they were so used to their children's outstanding performances, they were expecting it, I guess. It was ok for me back then, but now, 20 years later, I kind of hold a grudge still.
> 
> I'm so happy, you're appreciating the moment! After all you worked hard for your exams and for being able to pay off your loans.



Thank you so much Marylin! I suppose I am the opposite being the oldest, but I know my younger brother can relate to you with those feelings. At least being the youngest you can usually get away with more  ... I had the strictest curfew and by the time my younger brother was a teen, my parents gave up with the curfew rules.


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen! I love my new, mini Evelyne. It's small, but it fits my essentials easily.
> 
> And I love your VanCleef & Arpels, bracelet. I like the idea of rewarding yourself; it's the perfect trip memento too!



I found a great bag liner for my evelyn on etsy, if you need one I can give you the name. It is slightly structured and gives that "pop" through the H and protects the suede. And thank you for the compliments, I am so excited about it!!



ralz29 said:


> Marylin, that sounds like a complicated situation but at least you have a nice bag now. If things don't work out with it, too, at least now you know it will sell well as Mimmy said.
> 
> Mimmy, you do look very petite! But I love small bags on petite people! Not very useful for when you've got work stuff to carry around but I just can't pass a mini bag. I'm dreaming of a fendi micro peekaboo even though my phone won't even fit in it, haha.
> 
> Ladies, I didn't do well on the challenge last week. The only thing I wore, which I don't wear as often, were my olive green pants. I wore them with a black cami, black leather jacket and my scarf. It turned out a great outfit, though. I picked it in a rush but ended up loving it.
> 
> Today I'm kickstarting the challenge again. I decided to wear these shorts I've had for probably 4 years and hadn't worn since last winter. I know it's not everybody's thing but I love wearing shorts and tights. I also took out my boots because I thought I'd be cold but ended up boiling and having to take my jacket off. Here's the outfit, I had a leather jacket on top and the cami is also probably 6 years old:
> View attachment 3161895
> 
> Here's a close up of the shorts(they're black, even though it doesn't show up well):
> View attachment 3161896



ralz I love those boots and your outfit! Good job on keeping up with the challenge!!



Mimmy said:


> Ohh, again I am in love with those boots! I love this look too.
> 
> I sometimes wear a sundress with a top underneath, tights and these funky booties/sneakers hybrid. To some it may be a bit weird, but I don't mind being a bit quirky! [emoji12]
> View attachment 3162102



I need to try this! I am so bad at venturing out of my fashion comfort zone. I hardly wear dresses and skirts anymore 



eggtartapproved said:


> A beautiful piece, and congrats on paying off your loans!
> 
> Glad your'e feeling better! and what awesome outfits, looks like so much fun!
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great outfits! I love the layering of the shirt and dress - I'd love to try but the look always makes my body look weird.



thank you eggtartapproved!!



Sass said:


> So much to comment on!
> 
> Firstly Katdhoneybee- you legend you look amazing in your Dindrls and your husband too wow!!! I love your gloves I'm glad you got to make one purchase at least [emoji7] hope you feel much better soon!
> 
> Jen - congrats on paying off your student loans and your beautiful vc&a piece. You deserve it honey! Glad to hear you had a fab NYC trip!!!
> 
> Marylin - Wow those boots! Very wise purchases and if they fit and look amazing all the more perfect. I am especially loving the navy boots. I've not seen navy boots before, but they would so come in handy!
> 
> On that note good on your holding on to the coach piece it is just so incredibly beautiful and now that you have boots I'm dying to see the outfit creations at work!
> 
> Ps send me a pm if you fancy a London wine / coffee / shopping meet up. I'll likely still be unemployed and available!
> 
> Mimmy your a goodness in that modelling pic. I love the Evie with the dress ... such an unexpected combination but so good!
> 
> Ralz I like this weeks outfit option. I personally love shorts with tights but I too get its not everyone taste. Would love a modelling shot if you're game!!! I second question of where those boots are from?
> 
> Mina the blazer you selected it's stunning and I agree it sounds like a much better choice. Have you had the opportunity to wear it yet?



Aw thank you so much sass!!



eggtartapproved said:


> My outfit today works in a jacket I've owned for about 5+ years, from Guess Jeans. The dress is new though hehe



Perfect job pairing old with new, I love that dress!


----------



## Jen123

ralz29 said:


> I love this look! The coat is gorgeous! It looks great on you, too! When it gets colder you could wear it with long gloves, it'd be very chic. I'd love to pull a look like that some day but I have neither the coat nor the gloves :d
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the outfits, ladies!
> 
> Sass, I really hope the paperwork comes through, you can't be unemployed!
> The boots are from Asos. Here's a modelling look from my outfit from today. It was a bit dark for such a sunny day but I didn't know it would be like that in the morning. I added a collar for a slight pop of colour. I feel very myself in this type of outfit. It's my staple winter look
> 
> View attachment 3162928
> 
> 
> On another note, I put a couple more things that I don't need/use on E-bay. I'm becoming braver with this. I'm hoping they sell. I also haven't purchased anything since the scarf and it's nearly the end of the month so I'm doing good on the money saving front. We have a coursework due in two weeks so when we finish it, I might reward myself with a bigger purchase.



Love seeing the outfit in action, you are so pretty! Great job with limiting your purchases this month! Any ideas on your possible big purchase???



MinaAnais said:


> That dress is stunning on you!
> 
> 
> What a lovely present, it's a great idea to mark such an important milestone! The bracelet is really lovely!
> 
> Katdhoneybee, glad you like the blazer I bought!  I am happy to hear that you recovered well and had a fab time in Munich. I am very fond of that city, it's where I met my other half.
> 
> Ralz, I like your outfit, it's very confident and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sass! I haven't worn it yet as I am still looking for the tops. I am panicking a bit, I only have this Saturday left to buy those pieces, the following Saturday I'm in Italy and when I return,  I'll need to have the capsule party wear ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!



Thank you minaanais!!



Sass said:


> Thank you Marylin and Ralz for asking re: paperwork and for your sympathy, I really am grateful for you ladies checking in.
> 
> I'm still waiting ... I called them for a status update Monday & not a thing had changed. I kind of assertively clarified that your telling me you are still at the same point as 8 business days ago, then got off the phone and cried with sheer frustration.
> 
> However they returned my call and I now have a case manager assigned specifically to my case application who has assured me she's sent it on for stage 5/5 personally and it should be no longer than a fortnight from Monday.
> 
> In fact she is hoping she will have a outcome sooner then that, possibly by week end?
> 
> I don't have a lot of faith (for good reason) but I'm hopeful this is the case!
> 
> I'll tell you what once I do have a job and therefore some income I'm going to do a mega splurge and buy myself one hell of a treat!



Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Positive vibes!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks guys! I'm loving cobalt lately and would you believe I found the dress at the banana outlet for $9?! I had to snap it up. The belt actually came with another dress that was given to me years ago - dress wasn't really my style, but glad I kept the belt! I started wearing the jacket again because I really want a cape, and also a gray jacket/coat, so until I find the perfect one of each, this is sort of my stand-in.. although the more I'm wearing it, the more I think I might be able to do without the other two pieces haha (which is just as well)... and Ralz, wearing long gloves with the jacket is a fantastic idea - just yesterday I found it a bit cold and have been wondering how to balance that without wearing a long sleeved items underneath (the material is thick enough to give me warmth but the sleeves just counter that haha); great suggestion! and i love your black on black look, you look great! Good luck with your sales!



Your jacket is so much smarter than a cape! And I agree about the long gloves. If you find any I'd love to take a peek. I've been looking for elbow length gloves in burgundy for months!!
Would love to see more mod pics with your new dress. What a great find!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thank you Marylin and Ralz for asking re: paperwork and for your sympathy, I really am grateful for you ladies checking in.
> 
> I'm still waiting ... I called them for a status update Monday & not a thing had changed. I kind of assertively clarified that your telling me you are still at the same point as 8 business days ago, then got off the phone and cried with sheer frustration.
> 
> However they returned my call and I now have a case manager assigned specifically to my case application who has assured me she's sent it on for stage 5/5 personally and it should be no longer than a fortnight from Monday.
> 
> In fact she is hoping she will have a outcome sooner then that, possibly by week end?
> 
> I don't have a lot of faith (for good reason) but I'm hopeful this is the case!
> 
> I'll tell you what once I do have a job and therefore some income I'm going to do a mega splurge and buy myself one hell of a treat!



Keeping fingers and toes crossed! Until then you might just as well enjoy your freedom. 
And maybe browse through the stores to be ready to spend your money once it starts flowing in!

Btw. For some reason, I can't pm you. Maybe you try it?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thanks katdhoneybee! I am so sorry to hear you were sick on your trip, that is terrible. Your travel outfit sounds perfect and those leggings are really intriguing, I may have to check them out. Your gloves are so pretty too, I am glad you had a great buying experience!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ralz!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Marylin! I suppose I am the opposite being the oldest, but I know my younger brother can relate to you with those feelings. At least being the youngest you can usually get away with more  ... I had the strictest curfew and by the time my younger brother was a teen, my parents gave up with the curfew rules.



Also tough! I'm not complaining. I'm fine being the youngest, I was pretty spoiled, still am, especially by my sister. So that for sure made up for a lot!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin and Sass, thanks for the nice words on my handbag knowledge! I owe it all to tPF!!  Marylin's lovely briefcase took me to eBay; I occasionally check for Coach bags from this line, the ones available now have condition issues; not unusual given the age on the bags. I did get more of an education though; as it looks like there was also a bag called Dakota, from about the same time, made in Italy. This bag does not appeal to me like the Madison bags do. 

I also saw something that made me a bit miffed and laugh at the same time! [emoji35][emoji23] Someone is selling a very generic looking Coach bag with the title "made in Italy". I was really doubting my knowledge as I thought at first that maybe made in Italy bags were not as rare as I thought. Luckily, they were kind enough to include a very clear pic of the creed, where it clearly states "made in China"! The seller is obviously not a tPF member!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass, aargh on bureaucracy! I am glad that you now have a case manager. Hopefully your paperwork will sail through now! [emoji569]&#65039;

katd, if you pair a summery dress with a top underneath, please post your look. I am always looking for inspiration! [emoji4]

ralz, absolutely lovely mod pic! Good luck on your eBay sales! Oh, a big purchase, can't wait to see...

Jen, thanks for the offer of recommending a bag liner for my Evie. It's small so I don't think I need it for structure, but I like the idea of protecting the inside of the bag. 

MinaAnais, thank you for the compliment on the Phillip Lim/Target dress. Looking forward to seeing your party wear capsule collection! [emoji170]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass, keeping my fingers crossed for you, I hope everything works out smoothly! *hugs*


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Marylin and Sass, thanks for the nice words on my handbag knowledge! I owe it all to tPF!!  Marylin's lovely briefcase took me to eBay; I occasionally check for Coach bags from this line, the ones available now have condition issues; not unusual given the age on the bags. I did get more of an education though; as it looks like there was also a bag called Dakota, from about the same time, made in Italy. This bag does not appeal to me like the Madison bags do.
> 
> I also saw something that made me a bit miffed and laugh at the same time! [emoji35][emoji23] Someone is selling a very generic looking Coach bag with the title "made in Italy". I was really doubting my knowledge as I thought at first that maybe made in Italy bags were not as rare as I thought. Luckily, they were kind enough to include a very clear pic of the creed, where it clearly states "made in China"! The seller is obviously not a tPF member!



What are they thinking? Maybe they know something, we don't? There might be a little town in China called Italy. Or it was made in little Italy and when the manufacturer sewed in the tag he had walked across the street to his friend in little China and he only had a made in China tag...
Even worse is that there probably will be people who don't get it and will fall for it.


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Mina - a capsule ready party. Does this mean what I think? You unveil yourself / new capsule wardrobe? I'm practically green with envy at the idea of it of that is the case [emoji172] Opps I think I read that wrong in my sleepy state you mean your capsule wardrobe for party season? [emoji23]



I am afraid it's the latter, Sass! I live in tiny flat with a mini wardrobe, unlike me!  

I read you're having some challenges with British bureaucracy, I am sorry for the headaches. Things do get better, unfortunately everything takes a long time. 

It's a great idea to give yourself super nice present when you're settled, ver well deserved imho. 

Meanwhile,  London offers lots of free cool events . I read that you work with computers, have a look at this event  http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/visitmuseum/plan_your_visit/lates.aspx


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I am afraid it's the latter, Sass! I live in tiny flat with a mini wardrobe, unlike me!
> 
> I read you're having some challenges with British bureaucracy, I am sorry for the headaches. Things do get better, unfortunately everything takes a long time.
> 
> It's a great idea to give yourself super nice present when you're settled, ver well deserved imho.
> 
> Meanwhile,  London offers lots of free cool events . I read that you work with computers, have a look at this event  http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/visitmuseum/plan_your_visit/lates.aspx



Mina, I took the liberty to check out this link as well. It's great for kids too! I might make my boys and husband spend some time there, while I go shopping with my sister!


----------



## ralz29

Thank you for the compliments on the last outfit, ladies and for your good luck wishes on the e-bay sales.

Sass, I don't think Asos have an actual store yet, although I've seen places where you can collect your order. Also they have free delivery and very good return policy so even if you end up not liking something that you got, it's not hard to give it back.
Did you hear back from the paperwork people (for lack of a better phrasing, haha)? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.

Are you, ladies, keeping up with the challenge still? Yesterday I wore pretty much the same as on Tuesday. I used the jacket with the purple collar and the boots to 'autumnify' this bright silk dress that I hadn't worn for a long time. My friend said he's glad to see such fun colours. I sometimes wear it tucked into jeans, as a blouse. Initially I planned on wearing it with tall boots but I feel it's a bit too long for that.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments on the last outfit, ladies and for your good luck wishes on the e-bay sales.
> 
> Sass, I don't think Asos have an actual store yet, although I've seen places where you can collect your order. Also they have free delivery and very good return policy so even if you end up not liking something that you got, it's not hard to give it back.
> Did you hear back from the paperwork people (for lack of a better phrasing, haha)? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Are you, ladies, keeping up with the challenge still? Yesterday I wore pretty much the same as on Tuesday. I used the jacket with the purple collar and the boots to 'autumnify' this bright silk dress that I hadn't worn for a long time. My friend said he's glad to see such fun colours. I sometimes wear it tucked into jeans, as a blouse. Initially I planned on wearing it with tall boots but I feel it's a bit too long for that.
> View attachment 3166249


he's right these colors are great!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments on the last outfit, ladies and for your good luck wishes on the e-bay sales.
> 
> Sass, I don't think Asos have an actual store yet, although I've seen places where you can collect your order. Also they have free delivery and very good return policy so even if you end up not liking something that you got, it's not hard to give it back.
> Did you hear back from the paperwork people (for lack of a better phrasing, haha)? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Are you, ladies, keeping up with the challenge still? Yesterday I wore pretty much the same as on Tuesday. I used the jacket with the purple collar and the boots to 'autumnify' this bright silk dress that I hadn't worn for a long time. My friend said he's glad to see such fun colours. I sometimes wear it tucked into jeans, as a blouse. Initially I planned on wearing it with tall boots but I feel it's a bit too long for that.
> View attachment 3166249



Love the look and your phrasing  autumnify should make it into the Oxford dictionary. 
I also have tried and failed the long boots/skirts look. It makes my legs  look enormous.


----------



## Marylin

Help! I keep ripping my clothes!!
I did so well with my challenge, wore this leather jacket for the first time this year and put a hole in it!
 I could cry!


----------



## Marylin

And this is what happened.  It's right next to the zipper, luckily the part that will be hidden when the jacket is closed,  yet it's quite big. Maybe thumb size. Any suggestions?


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Help! I keep ripping my clothes!!
> I did so well with my challenge, wore this leather jacket for the first time this year and put a hole in it!
> I could cry!



That's such a cute jacket, I'm sorry to hear about the hole! Is it a big one? Or in a visible place?

Edit: Just saw your last post. 
Could you try putting some clear nail polish on the edges and sticking them together or is the hole too big?


----------



## Marylin

And this isn't the first time this week that I've destroyed my clothes. The other day I ripped my evening gown trying to open the zipper. It's the most delicate part at the neckline, tailor says it's unreparable!! &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;
In the  picture it looks pretty solid, in fact the material is paper thin and this little rip about the size of a pinhead. I might have to have the whole top part replaced, but the dress comes with a little lace jacket made of the same material. Why???


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> And this is what happened.  It's right next to the zipper, luckily the part that will be hidden when the jacket is closed,  yet it's quite big. Maybe thumb size. Any suggestions?




Oh, I'm sorry this happened!  I have not actually done this, but could you put a small piece of one of those iron on repair patches through the hole; so it doesn't show, then with a cloth over the leather, iron over this?  Or, possibly better yet, I purchased some leather glue, to glue a leather flower back onto some shoes. With a method similar to the iron on patch; you might be able to put a small piece of fabric through the hole, and neatly glue the hole closed, with the fabric as the reinforcement. Just a word of caution though, I have never actually done this kind of repair. 

The evening gown, sadly I have no solution for.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Oh, I'm sorry this happened!  I have not actually done this, but could you put a small piece of one of those iron on repair patches through the hole; so it doesn't show, then with a cloth over the leather, iron over this?  Or, possibly better yet, I purchased some leather glue, to glue a leather flower back onto some shoes. With a method similar to the iron on patch; you might be able to put a small piece of fabric through the hole, and neatly glue the hole closed, with the fabric as the reinforcement. Just a word of caution though, I have never actually done this kind of repair.
> 
> The evening gown, sadly I have no solution for.



Gluing it sounds pretty smart. It could work. Since you mentioned your shoes: I just thought of maybe taking it to the cobbler. Shouldn't they be leather experts? Sewing is out of the question I think, but with a piece of fabric underneath the glueing is probably my best bet. 
Thank you, Mimmy, for taking the time to think of something!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> That's such a cute jacket, I'm sorry to hear about the hole! Is it a big one? Or in a visible place?
> 
> Edit: Just saw your last post.
> Could you try putting some clear nail polish on the edges and sticking them together or is the hole too big?



Oh, you mean like on to a hole in panty hose? Sounds good. I'm afraid to make it worse, though. I will have to wear it in 3 weeks and if I keep the jacket on,I might be able to hide the rip. Should I try the nail polish first, you think? To keep the tear from running?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Gluing it sounds pretty smart. It could work. Since you mentioned your shoes: I just thought of maybe taking it to the cobbler. Shouldn't they be leather experts? Sewing is out of the question I think, but with a piece of fabric underneath the glueing is probably my best bet.
> 
> Thank you, Mimmy, for taking the time to think of something!




I thought of the cobbler as well. My cobbler is excellent with the standard shoe repairs, but not quite as much a perfectionist with other things. I am a bit of a perfectionist with doing little repairs, that is why I chose to glue my flower back on my shoes myself. So, if your cobbler is very skilled, I think this would be a good choice. 

I just thought of something else though; wouldn't specialty leather cleaners, probably do small repairs also?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Gluing it sounds pretty smart. It could work. Since you mentioned your shoes: I just thought of maybe taking it to the cobbler. Shouldn't they be leather experts? Sewing is out of the question I think, but with a piece of fabric underneath the glueing is probably my best bet.
> Thank you, Mimmy, for taking the time to think of something!


I'm so sorry to see you are having a string of bad luck!  I just checked YouTube as I do for all things that go wrong in my life.  They have videos for everything!  Anyway, they have a video showing a repair on a leather jacket where he glues it back together and reinforces it on the backside with a scrap of fabric.  So basically you and Mimmy are exactly right.  Here is the video if you want to attempt a DIY:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qhQpSrl2iH4


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I'm so sorry to see you are having a string of bad luck!  I just checked YouTube as I do for all things that go wrong in my life.  They have videos for everything!  Anyway, they have a video showing a repair on a leather jacket where he glues it back together and reinforces it on the backside with a scrap of fabric.  So basically you and Mimmy are exactly right.  Here is the video if you want to attempt a DIY:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qhQpSrl2iH4




You're the best! How good to have you back! Watched the video and it seems to be simple enough. You and Mimmy are so smart! 
I'll have to get the right kind of glue,but I think I can do this.

How are you doing apl? It's been a while.


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Oh, you mean like on to a hole in panty hose? Sounds good. I'm afraid to make it worse, though. I will have to wear it in 3 weeks and if I keep the jacket on,I might be able to hide the rip. Should I try the nail polish first, you think? To keep the tear from running?



No, I meant for the hole on the jacket. If you put clear nailpolish on the edges of the leather and then join them as if pieces of a broken cup if that makes sense. Reinforcing it with a patch on the back also sounds like a good idea but I suppose there are two layers at that part of the jacket so I can't imagine how you could get to the back of that layer.

I wouldn't try to glue the thin fabric, it might leave a stain. I would pull the two parts together so they overlap a little and very lightly sew where the hem is and the thread wouldn't show as much.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> No, I meant for the hole on the jacket. If you put clear nailpolish on the edges of the leather and then join them as if pieces of a broken cup if that makes sense. Reinforcing it with a patch on the back also sounds like a good idea but I suppose there are two layers at that part of the jacket so I can't imagine how you could get to the back of that layer.
> 
> I wouldn't try to glue the thin fabric, it might leave a stain. I would pull the two parts together so they overlap a little and very lightly sew where the hem is and the thread wouldn't show as much.



Ah, I got it. Sorry I'm a bit dumb...

To get to the back I would have to open the seem, which I could. Nail polish sounds quicker though. I'll have to think about and play with it and come back to you. 

Re the tear in the dress: I'm not sure I could do as good a job as you would, sewing it together. I ironed it with a wet cloth so the stretch doesn't show so much. It made a little bit of a difference. Once the event I have to wear it to is over, I might try to find a satin strip in the same color and have that sewn on. Good idea? Bad idea? I wish I was as talented as you....


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> You're the best! How good to have you back! Watched the video and it seems to be simple enough. You and Mimmy are so smart!
> I'll have to get the right kind of glue,but I think I can do this.
> 
> How are you doing apl? It's been a while.


You'll have to let us know how it turns out with the jacket and the dress.  Wishing you luck!  Whenever I try to stitch something, it ends up looking Frankensteinesque.  Glueing is something I can handle.

It has been a long time!  Our summer was really full (travel, kids, illness) and I ended up taking a break from TPF.  Not really on purpose, but it just worked out that way.  I've been catching up here and there over the past couple of weeks.  As always, I learn so much from this thread!  I followed the advice you gave me many months ago and built up a summer dress wardrobe.  Wearing dresses daily works amazingly well, so now I am working on pulling together what I need so I can wear them all winter.  And of course there is the matter of sticking to a budget... That has been hard, but I really need to with the holiday season coming up!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Ah, I got it. Sorry I'm a bit dumb...
> 
> To get to the back I would have to open the seem, which I could. Nail polish sounds quicker though. I'll have to think about and play with it and come back to you.
> 
> Re the tear in the dress: I'm not sure I could do as good a job as you would, sewing it together. I ironed it with a wet cloth so the stretch doesn't show so much. It made a little bit of a difference. Once the event I have to wear it to is over, I might try to find a satin strip in the same color and have that sewn on. Good idea? Bad idea? I wish I was as talented as you....



Thank you, Maryling for the compliments! I really appreciate it.
Let us know what you came up with for the jacket.
As for the dress, is the tear somewhere obvious? Can you hide it with your hair? What kind of fabric is it, it looks like organza or chiffon?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> You'll have to let us know how it turns out with the jacket and the dress.  Wishing you luck!  Whenever I try to stitch something, it ends up looking Frankensteinesque.  Glueing is something I can handle.
> 
> It has been a long time!  Our summer was really full (travel, kids, illness) and I ended up taking a break from TPF.  Not really on purpose, but it just worked out that way.  I've been catching up here and there over the past couple of weeks.  As always, I learn so much from this thread!  I followed the advice you gave me many months ago and built up a summer dress wardrobe.  Wearing dresses daily works amazingly well, so now I am working on pulling together what I need so I can wear them all winter.  And of course there is the matter of sticking to a budget... That has been hard, but I really need to with the holiday season coming up!



I hope whoever was ill is healthy again and that your happy and ready for fall to come! Can't wait to see how you transition your wardrobe and what you're coming up with for the holidays. Sticking to a budget... Yes, I know. I'm the worst of all of us. I bought THREE pairs of boots right at the beginning of the month. Nothing since, though. I was hoping to add a necklace to my Chanel collection, but don't have the time to go shopping. Which is a good thing, I guess. 
Next month will be bad. We're gong to London for a few days.


----------



## Sass

ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments on the last outfit, ladies and for your good luck wishes on the e-bay sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, I don't think Asos have an actual store yet, although I've seen places where you can collect your order. Also they have free delivery and very good return policy so even if you end up not liking something that you got, it's not hard to give it back.
> 
> Did you hear back from the paperwork people (for lack of a better phrasing, haha)? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, ladies, keeping up with the challenge still? Yesterday I wore pretty much the same as on Tuesday. I used the jacket with the purple collar and the boots to 'autumnify' this bright silk dress that I hadn't worn for a long time. My friend said he's glad to see such fun colours. I sometimes wear it tucked into jeans, as a blouse. Initially I planned on wearing it with tall boots but I feel it's a bit too long for that.
> 
> View attachment 3166249



Ralz love the outfit and your use of current wardrobe you are killing in on the 'using your current wardrobe' challenge! 

I do find it challenging with tall boots too. I am envious of those women who make it look good but I struggle too! 





MinaAnais said:


> I am afraid it's the latter, Sass! I live in tiny flat with a mini wardrobe, unlike me!
> 
> 
> 
> I read you're having some challenges with British bureaucracy, I am sorry for the headaches. Things do get better, unfortunately everything takes a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great idea to give yourself super nice present when you're settled, ver well deserved imho.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile,  London offers lots of free cool events . I read that you work with computers, have a look at this event  http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/visitmuseum/plan_your_visit/lates.aspx




Oh Mina you're so sweet that looks like an amazing event I might see if I can get along to that how fun! I've made it to some of the museums so far but there is so much to see in London! 

Hahaha opps my mistake small wardrobes seems to be the way it is. I think it's good in helping you define what you actually want or need in your wardrobe. If you don't mind me asking how's the weight loss going, you've lost quite a bit haven't you? 



eggtartapproved said:


> Sass, keeping my fingers crossed for you, I hope everything works out smoothly! *hugs*




Thank you eggtart [emoji4]



Mimmy said:


> Sass, aargh on bureaucracy! I am glad that you now have a case manager. Hopefully your paperwork will sail through now! [emoji569]&#65039;
> 
> katd, if you pair a summery dress with a top underneath, please post your look. I am always looking for inspiration! [emoji4]
> 
> ralz, absolutely lovely mod pic! Good luck on your eBay sales! Oh, a big purchase, can't wait to see...
> 
> Jen, thanks for the offer of recommending a bag liner for my Evie. It's small so I don't think I need it for structure, but I like the idea of protecting the inside of the bag.
> 
> MinaAnais, thank you for the compliment on the Phillip Lim/Target dress. Looking forward to seeing your party wear capsule collection! [emoji170]




Thanks for checking in Mimmy. Yes bureaucracy is a killer! 



Marylin said:


> Keeping fingers and toes crossed! Until then you might just as well enjoy your freedom.
> And maybe browse through the stores to be ready to spend your money once it starts flowing in!
> 
> Btw. For some reason, I can't pm you. Maybe you try it?




Lovely tpf ladies!

Happy weekend to you all

Marylin for some reason I have settings which block you PM'ing me unless we are contacts ie tpf friends. I've tried on iPhone and I can't work out how to change settings nor send you a friend request as such. I'll open tpf up on the computer and see if I can't work it out? 

So for all those lovely ladies who asked ... No updates on paperwork. I emailed my contact at the agency and she just said she's aware, was getting in contact with me anyway and that she can't yet chase them again. Hopefully I'll have resolution by Nov 3 either way? So that's not too long to wait! 

I've got a list of clothing, shoes accessories I need (mostly weather related), stuff I want and of course my big treat to myself. So that's keeping me motivated!


----------



## Sass

Marylin you poor thing! I have no actual helpful advice bar what the other ladies have already suggested. I'd see if there is someone around who can do leather repairs? 

For the dress you said the pull area is on the neckline? Worst case scenario could you wear a necklace to cover it or perhaps like a brooch or something to cover area?


----------



## ralz29

Sass said:


> I do find it challenging with tall boots too. I am envious of those women who make it look good but I struggle too!



I like how they look with skinny jeans and if it's a skirt/dress, I think there should be some space between where the boots and the skirt end which wasn't the case with this dress. I like that type of look on Chanel models but not on me, it looks like I'm swallowed by my own clothes. My boots were actually marketed as 'knee high' but for me they're over-the-knee. The only pair of over-the-knee I've found that actually fits me, haha. I've worn them with shorts, too. I see lots of Asian girls do that and they always look very stylish.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I hope whoever was ill is healthy again and that your happy and ready for fall to come! Can't wait to see how you transition your wardrobe and what you're coming up with for the holidays. Sticking to a budget... Yes, I know. I'm the worst of all of us. I bought THREE pairs of boots right at the beginning of the month. Nothing since, though. I was hoping to add a necklace to my Chanel collection, but don't have the time to go shopping. Which is a good thing, I guess.
> Next month will be bad. We're gong to London for a few days.


Yes, boots get me every time.  I scored two awesome pairs last month; both were pairs I have wanted for years.  I'm ready for the temps to drop a little more, so I can wear them.  We're supposed to go out tonight, so maybe I'll have a chance.  We'll see.  I'll need something to stare at so I don't buy anything else!  London sounds amazing, and I'm sure there will be many temptations.  At the very least maybe you will actually have time for some leisurely shopping.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> And this isn't the first time this week that I've destroyed my clothes. The other day I ripped my evening gown trying to open the zipper. It's the most delicate part at the neckline, tailor says it's unreparable!! &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;
> In the  picture it looks pretty solid, in fact the material is paper thin and this little rip about the size of a pinhead. I might have to have the whole top part replaced, but the dress comes with a little lace jacket made of the same material. Why???



Oh dear!!!! Twice in a week is indeed very unlucky, hope this unlucky strike ends soon!

Adding a silk ribbon could be a nice solution. Alternatively, you could add a black lace underneath the top. Would it work? 

I read about the leather jacket as well, hope glueing works!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Oh Mina you're so sweet that looks like an amazing event I might see if I can get along to that how fun! I've made it to some of the museums so far but there is so much to see in London!
> 
> Hahaha opps my mistake small wardrobes seems to be the way it is. I think it's good in helping you define what you actually want or need in your wardrobe. If you don't mind me asking how's the weight loss going, you've lost quite a bit haven't you?



Science Museum is imho very underrated, though they do lots of cool events for the young and old! The V&A museum is one of my favourites, highly recommended!  I remember when I moved to the UK, it took me a while to find a job and I used to spend my time visiting museum, parks, trying to  discover the city! I am sure you'll soon get the necessary paperworks and you'll be settled in no time! 

I went down of a couple of dress sizes, without checking the scale or dieting. It's a byproduct of a healthier lifestyle, I decided to be more active and I am really enjoying it! I am still a big girl, but I can do a mean "dancing warrior" pose !


----------



## MinaAnais

I've done it! I think I got the capsule wardrobe fore the upcoming 3 months (birthday, dinner drinks with friends, dinner date with other half, 1 opera, Xmas parties, and even the kitchen sink if necessary!)!! I didn't want to spend a fortune and only wanted couple of items to help me jazz up my current wardrobe. 

So, in addition to the blue blazer, I bought a metallic top from Zara, I love how the light moves and it's a size M!!!!! It's actually a lighter colour than the picture.





I decided to be brave and dared to buy this jumpsuit. Again, it's a size smaller and fits well, the trousers drape beautifully and I can see it working for several work events. The belt is ok, I may replace it with a coloured or a silver belt.





Last piece is this top! The pattern is very unusual, it almost looks like marbled effect! It's difficult to see in the picture but the colour mix  is beautiful! It will work well with jeans as well as smart black trousers.






I came under budget, I will set the money aside for the vintage Celine!

I created some looks with style app, this is how I could use those pieces.





I don't know if I have chosen well, but I hope those pieces will help me look a bit smarter


----------



## ralz29

Mina, I love all the pieces you've picked, especially the metallic top. I love metallics! Everything is so versatile, you can create different looks with different accessories. I like all the outfits you've made, too. It does look like a capsule wardrobe and a very stylish one, indeed. Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## apl.79

Love, love, love that metallic top!  It looks like all of your pieces can be easily mixed, matched, layered, etc, and you were under budget to top it off.  Well done!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I've done it! I think I got the capsule wardrobe fore the upcoming 3 months (birthday, dinner drinks with friends, dinner date with other half, 1 opera, Xmas parties, and even the kitchen sink if necessary!)!! I didn't want to spend a fortune and only wanted couple of items to help me jazz up my current wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in addition to the blue blazer, I bought a metallic top from Zara, I love how the light moves and it's a size M!!!!! It's actually a lighter colour than the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to be brave and dared to buy this jumpsuit. Again, it's a size smaller and fits well, the trousers drape beautifully and I can see it working for several work events. The belt is ok, I may replace it with a coloured or a silver belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last piece is this top! The pattern is very unusual, it almost looks like marbled effect! It's difficult to see in the picture but the colour mix  is beautiful! It will work well with jeans as well as smart black trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came under budget, I will set the money aside for the vintage Celine!
> 
> 
> 
> I created some looks with style app, this is how I could use those pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I have chosen well, but I hope those pieces will help me look a bit smarter




I am loving your capsule wardrobe MinaAnais! Such great pieces. You have shown that you don't need a lot of pieces to make great looks; if you put thought into the ones you select. [emoji170]


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Ralz love the outfit and your use of current wardrobe you are killing in on the 'using your current wardrobe' challenge!
> 
> I do find it challenging with tall boots too. I am envious of those women who make it look good but I struggle too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Mina you're so sweet that looks like an amazing event I might see if I can get along to that how fun! I've made it to some of the museums so far but there is so much to see in London!
> 
> Hahaha opps my mistake small wardrobes seems to be the way it is. I think it's good in helping you define what you actually want or need in your wardrobe. If you don't mind me asking how's the weight loss going, you've lost quite a bit haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eggtart [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking in Mimmy. Yes bureaucracy is a killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely tpf ladies!
> 
> Happy weekend to you all
> 
> Marylin for some reason I have settings which block you PM'ing me unless we are contacts ie tpf friends. I've tried on iPhone and I can't work out how to change settings nor send you a friend request as such. I'll open tpf up on the computer and see if I can't work it out?
> 
> So for all those lovely ladies who asked ... No updates on paperwork. I emailed my contact at the agency and she just said she's aware, was getting in contact with me anyway and that she can't yet chase them again. Hopefully I'll have resolution by Nov 3 either way? So that's not too long to wait!
> 
> I've got a list of clothing, shoes accessories I need (mostly weather related), stuff I want and of course my big treat to myself. So that's keeping me motivated!



Ok. If the third is going to be it, it's at least not so far away. I'm curious to know what your big treat is going to be...

I hope the pm will work. If not we will have to find another solution.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin you poor thing! I have no actual helpful advice bar what the other ladies have already suggested. I'd see if there is someone around who can do leather repairs?
> 
> For the dress you said the pull area is on the neckline? Worst case scenario could you wear a necklace to cover it or perhaps like a brooch or something to cover area?



Can't do brooch, can't cover it with my hair. It is organza I think. Here are some pictures to show the damage a bit better.


----------



## Marylin

Small tear, but bad spot.


----------



## Marylin

This is it with the jacket. Even this doesn't cover it.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Yes, boots get me every time.  I scored two awesome pairs last month; both were pairs I have wanted for years.  I'm ready for the temps to drop a little more, so I can wear them.  We're supposed to go out tonight, so maybe I'll have a chance.  We'll see.  I'll need something to stare at so I don't buy anything else!  London sounds amazing, and I'm sure there will be many temptations.  At the very least maybe you will actually have time for some leisurely shopping.



What kind of boots did you get? What are you gong to wear tonight? Sounds exciting!

Looking forward to London. My husband said he'll take me to Chanel.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I've done it! I think I got the capsule wardrobe fore the upcoming 3 months (birthday, dinner drinks with friends, dinner date with other half, 1 opera, Xmas parties, and even the kitchen sink if necessary!)!! I didn't want to spend a fortune and only wanted couple of items to help me jazz up my current wardrobe.
> 
> So, in addition to the blue blazer, I bought a metallic top from Zara, I love how the light moves and it's a size M!!!!! It's actually a lighter colour than the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to be brave and dared to buy this jumpsuit. Again, it's a size smaller and fits well, the trousers drape beautifully and I can see it working for several work events. The belt is ok, I may replace it with a coloured or a silver belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last piece is this top! The pattern is very unusual, it almost looks like marbled effect! It's difficult to see in the picture but the colour mix  is beautiful! It will work well with jeans as well as smart black trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came under budget, I will set the money aside for the vintage Celine!
> 
> I created some looks with style app, this is how I could use those pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I have chosen well, but I hope those pieces will help me look a bit smarter



Thanks Mina for your sympathy, I hope my bad luck is over now. Didn't break anything today.... Well so far.

I love your purchases! The metallic top is pretty much what I had in mind! And I like all your outfit ideas. The blue blazer will get you from day to night to party. And the coral looks are also amazing!!!

I'm so impressed by your weight loss! A couple dress sizes?? You should be so proud! How can you not be! I've been trying to loose weight for about 7 months now, only went down 2 sizes, about 9 to 10 kilos. And it's getting more difficult every week. 
What I like, obviously, is that I fit into some of my old clothes. What I don't like is that everything I bought last winter, looks stupid now, because it's too big. I don't look small in big clothes, I look frumpy. I know it's tough shopping while you're still loosing weight, but I think you got yourself some very versatile pieces that will serve you well for a while!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> What kind of boots did you get? What are you gong to wear tonight? Sounds exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to London. My husband said he'll take me to Chanel.


So here is one of the pairs... Stuart Weitzman 50/50.  I want to wear them tonight, but I will probably be a little too warm... And they look a bit "much" with my dress.


----------



## apl.79

This is the second pair, and I actually "needed" these.  I really like the strap detail at the top, which makes them pretty cool for rain boots.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> This is the second pair, and I actually "needed" these.  I really like the strap detail at the top, which makes them pretty cool for rain boots.



Both pairs are pretty cool! Why do you think, they are too much with the dress?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Both pairs are pretty cool! Why do you think, they are too much with the dress?


The dress is pretty fitted on the bottom half, so with the boots it was a little sexier than I had visualized in my head.  My husband said "Well, you will certainly have all eyes on you."  Sometimes that is fine, but tonight will probably be fairly low key.  Anyway, I think this is what I am going with.  Sadly the picture doesn't show the pleating at the neckline or the cool cutout in the back.


----------



## apl.79

Forgot to say that I can't wait to see what you get at Chanel, Marylin!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> The dress is pretty fitted on the bottom half, so with the boots it was a little sexier than I had visualized in my head.  My husband said "Well, you will certainly have all eyes on you."  Sometimes that is fine, but tonight will probably be fairly low key.  Anyway, I think this is what I am going with.  Sadly the picture doesn't show the pleating at the neckline or the cool cutout in the back.



Ok. Got it. I like your 'low key' outfit! The necklace is really pretty and the the jeans fit you so well! Also like the wash. It might be low key,but it's certainly a cool and stylish look.


----------



## MinaAnais

thank you ladies for the kind compliments, it means a lot!   I think reading this thread has helped me to stay on track and motivated! 

The metallic is already washed and hope to be able to use it tomorrow night! 

Marilyn, it's a great achievement to loose 10 kilos over the summer months! You should be very proud!!! I know what you mean with ill fitting clothes, it can be a bit frustrating. Can they be altered? 

In my case, I'm blessed that my other half never commented on my weight increase from uk size 10 to a size 18 - 20 at my heaviest (and today I bought a uk size 14  ).  It  took me more than a year and who knows, maybe by the end of 2017 I will reach a healthy weight and back to size 10!


----------



## MinaAnais

apl.79 said:


> The dress is pretty fitted on the bottom half, so with the boots it was a little sexier than I had visualized in my head.  My husband said "Well, you will certainly have all eyes on you."  Sometimes that is fine, but tonight will probably be fairly low key.  Anyway, I think this is what I am going with.  Sadly the picture doesn't show the pleating at the neckline or the cool cutout in the back.


Great outfit! I love the dark jeans!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Small tear, but bad spot.




This reminds me of the Halle Berry dress!


----------



## katdhoneybee

MinaAnais, I LOVE everything you bought! It's a good reminder that just a few well thought out pieces can have a big impact on one's wardrobe. And you did it with a little cash to spare, bravo!

Marylin, since the tear is right at the neckline, perhaps a bib style necklace? It might be hard to find one that wouldn't create more pulls in that fabric though. Sorry, that's so disappointing!

apl, those 50/50s are to die for! You look fabulous in them. Here's to hoping it cools off a bit so you can start rocking them.

Sass, this whole paperwork thing is dreadful. When delays happen for a good reason, it's easier to deal - but when it's just for nothing / because bureaucracy? Ugh. Makes me so mad! I'm sending out positive vibes into the universe for you  so hopefully by Nov 3 you'll be set and ready to choose from your job offers! 

I didn't fare too well on the challenge this week, ladies. I mostly stuck to some newer things that I had purchased for my trip. Next weekend, though, I'm going to an engagement party and I'm going to wear a black sequin and velvet tuxedo blazer that I've only worn a couple of times but have had for several years. I always struggled to decide what pants to wear it with. But now I have the "miracle leggings" .


----------



## ralz29

Mina, congrants on the weight! You, too, Marylin! It's not something that happens overnight, you've both done great so don't get discouraged.

apl, I like your tall boots, I don't think it's too much, especially since they're flat. I like the outfit that you went for, though. The jeans really do fit you very nicely.

Marylin, from the latest photos it doesn't look that bad. Is it more noticeable in real life? As katd said, a bib necklace could hide it. Also a satin ribbon in a nude color isn't a bad idea.

katd, I really like your blazer but I get why you don't wear it often. It's too memorable to wear at every occasion. My first thought was you could wear it with plain black tailored pants and a clutch for a more toned down yet fabulous look. Now that you mentioned leggings, though, that sounds really cool. Again with a clutch and strappy sandals maybe, kinda Serena van der Woodsen style.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais and Marylin, congrats on your weight loss! 

Marylin, can't wait to see what you get at Chanel! I like the idea of putting satin ribbon at the neckline of your dress. 

apl, nice to have you back! Both pairs of boots are really beautiful. I really like your top; I like little details on tops, like pleating and interesting details on the back. 

katd, great blazer! I think your Stella leggings will look fab with it!


----------



## ralz29

By the way, ladies, Marylin's problem reminded me of a similar one that I have. I scuffed a pair of shoes some time ago. It was the first time I wore them, I was so mad! I tried to fix them and ruined them further. I still love them and wear them as they are but it bugs me. Any ideas on how to fix it/hide it?
There are pictures:


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Ok. Got it. I like your 'low key' outfit! The necklace is really pretty and the the jeans fit you so well! Also like the wash. It might be low key,but it's certainly a cool and stylish look.


Thanks for the positive feedback, Marylin!


----------



## apl.79

MinaAnais said:


> Great outfit! I love the dark jeans!


Thanks, Mina!  And congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## apl.79

katdhoneybee said:


> MinaAnais, I LOVE everything you bought! It's a good reminder that just a few well thought out pieces can have a big impact on one's wardrobe. And you did it with a little cash to spare, bravo!
> 
> Marylin, since the tear is right at the neckline, perhaps a bib style necklace? It might be hard to find one that wouldn't create more pulls in that fabric though. Sorry, that's so disappointing!
> 
> apl, those 50/50s are to die for! You look fabulous in them. Here's to hoping it cools off a bit so you can start rocking them.
> 
> Sass, this whole paperwork thing is dreadful. When delays happen for a good reason, it's easier to deal - but when it's just for nothing / because bureaucracy? Ugh. Makes me so mad! I'm sending out positive vibes into the universe for you  so hopefully by Nov 3 you'll be set and ready to choose from your job offers!
> 
> I didn't fare too well on the challenge this week, ladies. I mostly stuck to some newer things that I had purchased for my trip. Next weekend, though, I'm going to an engagement party and I'm going to wear a black sequin and velvet tuxedo blazer that I've only worn a couple of times but have had for several years. I always struggled to decide what pants to wear it with. But now I have the "miracle leggings" .


Thanks, kat!  A cold front is supposed to be coming this week, so I should be able to bust them out this week. Only new boots could make women happy about cold weather!


----------



## apl.79

ralz29 said:


> Mina, congrants on the weight! You, too, Marylin! It's not something that happens overnight, you've both done great so don't get discouraged.
> 
> apl, I like your tall boots, I don't think it's too much, especially since they're flat. I like the outfit that you went for, though. The jeans really do fit you very nicely.
> 
> Marylin, from the latest photos it doesn't look that bad. Is it more noticeable in real life? As katd said, a bib necklace could hide it. Also a satin ribbon in a nude color isn't a bad idea.
> 
> katd, I really like your blazer but I get why you don't wear it often. It's too memorable to wear at every occasion. My first thought was you could wear it with plain black tailored pants and a clutch for a more toned down yet fabulous look. Now that you mentioned leggings, though, that sounds really cool. Again with a clutch and strappy sandals maybe, kinda Serena van der Woodsen style.


Thanks, ralz!  I think if I had a cool jacket (like your black one) on top it would have toned things down a bit, but I was too hot.  I'm going to try that same dress again with leggings or tights later in the season.  I feel like there is a fine line on certain outfits as I get older.  I wouldn't have thought twice about that combination in my 20s, but now....


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> MinaAnais and Marylin, congrats on your weight loss!
> 
> Marylin, can't wait to see what you get at Chanel! I like the idea of putting satin ribbon at the neckline of your dress.
> 
> apl, nice to have you back! Both pairs of boots are really beautiful. I really like your top; I like little details on tops, like pleating and interesting details on the back.
> 
> katd, great blazer! I think your Stella leggings will look fab with it!


Thanks, Mimmy!  It's good to be back.  It's always the small details that make us love a garment or outfit, right?


----------



## apl.79

ralz29 said:


> By the way, ladies, Marylin's problem reminded me of a similar one that I have. I scuffed a pair of shoes some time ago. It was the first time I wore them, I was so mad! I tried to fix them and ruined them further. I still love them and wear them as they are but it bugs me. Any ideas on how to fix it/hide it?
> There are pictures:
> View attachment 3167925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167926


Could you add some kind of appliqué that wraps around the back of both shoes?


----------



## ralz29

apl.79 said:


> Could you add some kind of appliqué that wraps around the back of both shoes?



I don't think so, the shoes are a very simple, clean model and I don't want to change that


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> This is it with the jacket. Even this doesn't cover it.


I have been trying to think of something that would preserve the neckline, but I can't.  If you really do want to cover the tear, could you add a decorative/fancy trim to the top?  That way it could be sewn in and wouldn't cause further damage, right?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> thank you ladies for the kind compliments, it means a lot!   I think reading this thread has helped me to stay on track and motivated!
> 
> The metallic is already washed and hope to be able to use it tomorrow night!
> 
> Marilyn, it's a great achievement to loose 10 kilos over the summer months! You should be very proud!!! I know what you mean with ill fitting clothes, it can be a bit frustrating. Can they be altered?
> 
> In my case, I'm blessed that my other half never commented on my weight increase from uk size 10 to a size 18 - 20 at my heaviest (and today I bought a uk size 14  ).  It  took me more than a year and who knows, maybe by the end of 2017 I will reach a healthy weight and back to size 10!



Wow! That's a lot! It is so much work to loose just a few grams for me, I couldn't even imagine going down so many sizes. Congratulations!
I've tried to get a few things altered, but even if they fit, they just don't seem to fit my life anymore. There's one dress though that I'm going to ask my tailor's opinion about. If it's too much work, I'll sell it. I bought it last winter, it's by Paul Ka, and was quite expensive.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Forgot to say that I can't wait to see what you get at Chanel, Marylin!



Me too...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This reminds me of the Halle Berry dress!



Yeah. And I'm looking just like her...:upside-down:
I guess there's only one spot her dress could rip...


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> MinaAnais, I LOVE everything you bought! It's a good reminder that just a few well thought out pieces can have a big impact on one's wardrobe. And you did it with a little cash to spare, bravo!
> 
> Marylin, since the tear is right at the neckline, perhaps a bib style necklace? It might be hard to find one that wouldn't create more pulls in that fabric though. Sorry, that's so disappointing!
> 
> apl, those 50/50s are to die for! You look fabulous in them. Here's to hoping it cools off a bit so you can start rocking them.
> 
> Sass, this whole paperwork thing is dreadful. When delays happen for a good reason, it's easier to deal - but when it's just for nothing / because bureaucracy? Ugh. Makes me so mad! I'm sending out positive vibes into the universe for you  so hopefully by Nov 3 you'll be set and ready to choose from your job offers!
> 
> I didn't fare too well on the challenge this week, ladies. I mostly stuck to some newer things that I had purchased for my trip. Next weekend, though, I'm going to an engagement party and I'm going to wear a black sequin and velvet tuxedo blazer that I've only worn a couple of times but have had for several years. I always struggled to decide what pants to wear it with. But now I have the "miracle leggings" .



apl, I was thinking of putting a necklace over it as well, but the fabric is too delicate and frankly, the dress doesn't really allow any competion. Thanks for the suggestion though. Maybe I will find something that covers it, now that I have a few ideas what to look for.

Your jacket is so cool! You have the most amazing clothes! Mod pic with leggings, Please!!!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Mina, congrants on the weight! You, too, Marylin! It's not something that happens overnight, you've both done great so don't get discouraged.
> 
> apl, I like your tall boots, I don't think it's too much, especially since they're flat. I like the outfit that you went for, though. The jeans really do fit you very nicely.
> 
> Marylin, from the latest photos it doesn't look that bad. Is it more noticeable in real life? As katd said, a bib necklace could hide it. Also a satin ribbon in a nude color isn't a bad idea.
> 
> katd, I really like your blazer but I get why you don't wear it often. It's too memorable to wear at every occasion. My first thought was you could wear it with plain black tailored pants and a clutch for a more toned down yet fabulous look. Now that you mentioned leggings, though, that sounds really cool. Again with a clutch and strappy sandals maybe, kinda Serena van der Woodsen style.



Thanks ralz for your compliment.

Well the tear looks more noticeable to me, of course. I will wear the dress for the coming event and have it repaired afterwards, because it might not be done by mid november. I will probably have the neckline cut further and have a satin ribbon attached. The only other thing I'll try is take it to Max Mara (where I bought it) or a bridal store and ask them if they could fix it invisibly. My guess is, seamstresses who work with bridal gear are used to delicate fabric and might be able to do some miracles.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> By the way, ladies, Marylin's problem reminded me of a similar one that I have. I scuffed a pair of shoes some time ago. It was the first time I wore them, I was so mad! I tried to fix them and ruined them further. I still love them and wear them as they are but it bugs me. Any ideas on how to fix it/hide it?
> There are pictures:
> View attachment 3167925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167926



Oh no!! They are such a beautiful color!!!!
What did the cobbler say?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> thanks, kat!  A cold front is supposed to be coming this week, so i should be able to bust them out this week. Only new boots could make women happy about cold weather!



You are so right!


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> Oh no!! They are such a beautiful color!!!!
> What did the cobbler say?



Thank you! They are my 'princess shoes'. I wore them for my prom with a very disney-like dress and a clear clutch. This is when I tore them and only noticed the next day. They are light like feathers and surprisingly very comfortable. The cobbler said that I would have to find the same fabric and still it wouldn't be invisible. Ugh, I remember when I was a kid there was an ad on the TV about this patch that you iron on your clothes and it makes all tears invisible. I wish I had that.

Cutting further down on the neckline isn't a bad idea. That way the seamstress can do the same hem as the original one but further down, without adding a trim or changing the design.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you! They are my 'princess shoes'. I wore them for my prom with a very disney-like dress and a clear clutch. This is when I tore them and only noticed the next day. They are light like feathers and surprisingly very comfortable. The cobbler said that I would have to find the same fabric and still it wouldn't be invisible. Ugh, I remember when I was a kid there was an ad on the TV about this patch that you iron on your clothes and it makes all tears invisible. I wish I had that.
> 
> Cutting further down on the neckline isn't a bad idea. That way the seamstress can do the same hem as the original one but further down, without adding a trim or changing the design.



I'm so sorry about your shoes! On the other hand you can just wear them like there's no tomorrow! It's like the first scratch on a new car - it just shouldn't have happened on the first day...

I'll let you know what the seamstress suggests, until then I'll just live with it and work on even fitting into it...


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> I'm so sorry about your shoes! On the other hand you can just wear them like there's no tomorrow! It's like the first scratch on a new car - it just shouldn't have happened on the first day...
> 
> I'll let you know what the seamstress suggests, until then I'll just live with it and work on even fitting into it...



Oh, I definitely wear them whenever I can! I love them too much to let that put me off. I like your car comparison, haha. I started thinking about what apl suggested. Maybe not a symmetrical applique on both shoes, but a small detail over the scratch. 
I also have a bag that got some weird discoloration on it and I have barely worn since. I was thinking maybe putting some kind of a sticker over it, apparently stickers are a thing now + the model of the bag allows it. I really hate damaging my things, so annoying, but oh, well... I like to think the luck comes back in other forms after something like that


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Oh, I definitely wear them whenever I can! I love them too much to let that put me off. I like your car comparison, haha. I started thinking about what apl suggested. Maybe not a symmetrical applique on both shoes, but a small detail over the scratch.
> 
> I also have a bag that got some weird discoloration on it and I have barely worn since. I was thinking maybe putting some kind of a sticker over it, apparently stickers are a thing now + the model of the bag allows it. I really hate damaging my things, so annoying, but oh, well... I like to think the luck comes back in other forms after something like that




I love the color of your pumps, ralz! I have a weakness for suede shoes. I like the idea of a small,  subtle appliqué just to cover the scratch. I think putting it just on one shoe would be pretty cool.

And, I have seen stickers on bags! Anya Hindmarch is selling some, for example. Hers on on the pricey side, but some are very cute. Of course you don't have to buy ones that are specifically made for handbags.


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy, we seem to have very similar tastes! I was thinking exactly of something like the Anya Hindmarch stickers. There's one like a 'throw in the trash' symbol. My bag is in the form of a candy wrapper so it would go well. The price is, indeed, a bit unreasonable for a sticker but I've seen alternatives.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Mimmy, we seem to have very similar tastes! I was thinking exactly of something like the Anya Hindmarch stickers. There's one like a 'throw in the trash' symbol. My bag is in the form of a candy wrapper so it would go well. The price is, indeed, a bit unreasonable for a sticker but I've seen alternatives.




I went to the website to look at the AH stickers again. The "throw in the trash" one would be very cute. They are leather at least, but still expensive. [emoji6]

I was thinking if I could find a LC Le Pliage  for a good price, I could put some stickers on it. If I bought the AH ones though, I guess my money might be better spent on a nice bag! Ahh, first world problems, I am so fortunate!


----------



## ralz29

Mimmy said:


> I went to the website to look at the AH stickers again. The "throw in the trash" one would be very cute. They are leather at least, but still expensive. [emoji6]
> 
> I was thinking if I could find a LC Le Pliage  for a good price, I could put some stickers on it. If I bought the AH ones though, I guess my money might be better spent on a nice bag! Ahh, first world problems, I am so fortunate!



Oh, that sounds like a cool idea! Like a DIY bag. I'm sure you can find one on ebay. For the stickers you could try Amazon or Aliexpress. I found a brand skinnydiplondon which has some, but their selection is limited and I'm not sure if they deliver to the US. I imagine it will be hard to find leather ones, though, especially at a good price.

You're very right about the first world problems thing! I was thinking something similar recently. Deciding what to spend your spare money on, without worrying about your health or being able to afford food or home... it's definitely something to be thankful for.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Marylin said:


> I'm so sorry about your shoes! *On the other hand you can just wear them like there's no tomorrow! It's like the first scratch on a new car - it just shouldn't have happened on the first day...*
> 
> I'll let you know what the seamstress suggests, until then I'll just live with it and work on even fitting into it...



This!!! I feel so much more comfortable wearing my shoes and clothing once I get a couple dings in them - I can finally exhale . But on the first day, yes, that is unfair.

ralz, your shoes look gorgeous, it's too bad about the suede. I read that you can use sandpaper on suede, but I think that's only for superficial issues, and I've been too afraid to try it myself. 

Mimmy, I really like the Le Pliage with the stickers idea! I hadn't seen the AH stickers before and didn't know it was a thing but I'm into it. 

Ladies, re: tux blazer, what do you think about top underneath? I was thinking just a white tank/cami in a nicer fabric but maybe that's too boring. Then again, the blazer is a lot of look. Regardless, I will post mod pics of the leggings and tux jacket outfit soon! I realized, though, the party is not this weekend, but next. Don't know where my mind is!  I guess I wasn't counting Halloween weekend.


----------



## ralz29

I was looking through some bags with stickers yesterday and so far this is my favorite: http://cdn6.lolitaabrahamfashion.co...-Hindmarch-Stickers-on-Hermes-Kelly-Bag-3.png
Such a fun way to change a classic bag and so colourful!

katd, I'm with you about a black/white cami. The blazer is enough of a statement, I think. If you have something like Mina's jumpsuit I think that would look very cool, too


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> I was looking through some bags with stickers yesterday and so far this is my favorite: http://cdn6.lolitaabrahamfashion.co...-Hindmarch-Stickers-on-Hermes-Kelly-Bag-3.png
> Such a fun way to change a classic bag and so colourful!
> 
> katd, I'm with you about a black/white cami. The blazer is enough of a statement, I think. If you have something like Mina's jumpsuit I think that would look very cool, too



To be honest, I'm a bit torn about the stickers. This bag is really nice, and the stickers for sure add a cool touch and I also like the color combination. Call me boring, but I don't quite get why to attach a comic touch to an adult bag. It's one thing to cover a stain or hole and get something back you otherwise wouldn't have worn anymore, but to start with a bag that to me somehow feels altered? 
Maybe I should make a distinction between girls and young women who could and totally should pull of a fashion statement like this.( I personally feel too old to get away with it.)
But to spend thousands on a bag like this that might not hold its value? Or might and will be THE investment piece. Who knows?


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> This!!! I feel so much more comfortable wearing my shoes and clothing once I get a couple dings in them - I can finally exhale . But on the first day, yes, that is unfair.
> 
> ralz, your shoes look gorgeous, it's too bad about the suede. I read that you can use sandpaper on suede, but I think that's only for superficial issues, and I've been too afraid to try it myself.
> 
> Mimmy, I really like the Le Pliage with the stickers idea! I hadn't seen the AH stickers before and didn't know it was a thing but I'm into it.
> 
> Ladies, re: tux blazer, what do you think about top underneath? I was thinking just a white tank/cami in a nicer fabric but maybe that's too boring. Then again, the blazer is a lot of look. Regardless, I will post mod pics of the leggings and tux jacket outfit soon! I realized, though, the party is not this weekend, but next. Don't know where my mind is!  I guess I wasn't counting Halloween weekend.



I'd say go as simple as possible. Black or white. Could you get away with just a nice bra and closing the buttons? Another nice touch might be a tight black lace top that goes all the way up to the neck. Almost like a turtleneck. 
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Oh, that sounds like a cool idea! Like a DIY bag. I'm sure you can find one on ebay. For the stickers you could try Amazon or Aliexpress. I found a brand skinnydiplondon which has some, but their selection is limited and I'm not sure if they deliver to the US. I imagine it will be hard to find leather ones, though, especially at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> You're very right about the first world problems thing! I was thinking something similar recently. Deciding what to spend your spare money on, without worrying about your health or being able to afford food or home... it's definitely something to be thankful for.




Haha, ralz; skinnydiplondon!! Love this website! Yes, they ship to the US, and at a reasonable price. &#128747;


----------



## Mimmy

katd, I also agree that keeping it simple with a white or black cami under your tuxedo jacket is the way to go!

ralz, I like the look of the stickers on the classic bag; so fun! But at the risk of being a "Debbie downer" (do you say this in Europe?), buzzkill, maybe? Although I am the one that is thinking about putting stickers on a Le Pliage; I would never put them on a Kelly. Which currently is a moot point, as I am nowhere close to getting my hands on a Kelly to begin with!!

Now I am going out on a limb, that I may not be able to crawl back from. I am not certain that, this bag is authentic. The flap and proportion look slightly off to me. Again I say this very humbly. I would be laughed off any Hermes authentication threads! If it's real apologies to the owner, and kudos too, for having the confidence to put stickers on your Kelly! [emoji1] But, I could definitely understand customizing an inspired bag, more than a real one. [emoji6]


----------



## ralz29

Oh, it's definitely not an adult thing or something I would do either. It's more of a 'if I had infinite money' type of thing. Kind of like when Lady Gaga drew with markers on her bag, but a bit more polished. 
I'm not sure if it's real, too, I am not an expert, but I like the look of a classic with a young touch. I saw in the Misc thread someone painting on their bag which had similar design. In Harvey Nichols they also sell painted vintage bags which are more toned down and quite pretty.
I think stickers will go well with the Le Pilage because it's quite casual.

katd, I tried the trick with the sandpaper and it worked! It got rid of most of the glue stain and now it's less noticeable. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MinaAnais

katdhoneybee said:


> MinaAnais, I LOVE everything you bought! It's a good reminder that just a few well thought out pieces can have a big impact on one's wardrobe. And you did it with a little cash to spare, bravo!
> 
> Marylin, since the tear is right at the neckline, perhaps a bib style necklace? It might be hard to find one that wouldn't create more pulls in that fabric though. Sorry, that's so disappointing!
> 
> apl, those 50/50s are to die for! You look fabulous in them. Here's to hoping it cools off a bit so you can start rocking them.
> 
> Sass, this whole paperwork thing is dreadful. When delays happen for a good reason, it's easier to deal - but when it's just for nothing / because bureaucracy? Ugh. Makes me so mad! I'm sending out positive vibes into the universe for you  so hopefully by Nov 3 you'll be set and ready to choose from your job offers!
> 
> I didn't fare too well on the challenge this week, ladies. I mostly stuck to some newer things that I had purchased for my trip. Next weekend, though, I'm going to an engagement party and I'm going to wear a black sequin and velvet tuxedo blazer that I've only worn a couple of times but have had for several years. I always struggled to decide what pants to wear it with. But now I have the "miracle leggings" .



Thanks Kat!

Your  blazer is lovely! I am really curious to see how you will pair it up!


----------



## apl.79

katdhoneybee said:


> This!!! I feel so much more comfortable wearing my shoes and clothing once I get a couple dings in them - I can finally exhale . But on the first day, yes, that is unfair.
> 
> ralz, your shoes look gorgeous, it's too bad about the suede. I read that you can use sandpaper on suede, but I think that's only for superficial issues, and I've been too afraid to try it myself.
> 
> Mimmy, I really like the Le Pliage with the stickers idea! I hadn't seen the AH stickers before and didn't know it was a thing but I'm into it.
> 
> Ladies, re: tux blazer, what do you think about top underneath? I was thinking just a white tank/cami in a nicer fabric but maybe that's too boring. Then again, the blazer is a lot of look. Regardless, I will post mod pics of the leggings and tux jacket outfit soon! I realized, though, the party is not this weekend, but next. Don't know where my mind is!  I guess I wasn't counting Halloween weekend.


I'm excited to see the mod pics!  I think a simple white cami would be really nice, so the blazer gets all of the attention.  Looking forward to seeing it all come together!


----------



## apl.79

ralz29 said:


> Oh, it's definitely not an adult thing or something I would do either. It's more of a 'if I had infinite money' type of thing. Kind of like when Lady Gaga drew with markers on her bag, but a bit more polished.
> I'm not sure if it's real, too, I am not an expert, but I like the look of a classic with a young touch. I saw in the Misc thread someone painting on their bag which had similar design. In Harvey Nichols they also sell painted vintage bags which are more toned down and quite pretty.
> I think stickers will go well with the Le Pilage because it's quite casual.
> 
> katd, I tried the trick with the sandpaper and it worked! It got rid of most of the glue stain and now it's less noticeable. Thanks for the tip!


So happy to hear that katd's tip worked on your shoes!  I never would have thought of sandpaper.


----------



## Jen123

MinaAnais said:


> I've done it! I think I got the capsule wardrobe fore the upcoming 3 months (birthday, dinner drinks with friends, dinner date with other half, 1 opera, Xmas parties, and even the kitchen sink if necessary!)!! I didn't want to spend a fortune and only wanted couple of items to help me jazz up my current wardrobe.
> 
> So, in addition to the blue blazer, I bought a metallic top from Zara, I love how the light moves and it's a size M!!!!! It's actually a lighter colour than the picture.
> 
> I decided to be brave and dared to buy this jumpsuit. Again, it's a size smaller and fits well, the trousers drape beautifully and I can see it working for several work events. The belt is ok, I may replace it with a coloured or a silver belt.
> 
> 
> Last piece is this top! The pattern is very unusual, it almost looks like marbled effect! It's difficult to see in the picture but the colour mix  is beautiful! It will work well with jeans as well as smart black trousers.
> 
> 
> I came under budget, I will set the money aside for the vintage Celine!
> 
> I created some looks with style app, this is how I could use those pieces.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I have chosen well, but I hope those pieces will help me look a bit smarter



I love that jumper! I hope you post picts in these beautiful outfits once you wear them! I love the look but never take the plunge because I am terrible at buying out of my comfort zone styles!



Marylin said:


> What kind of boots did you get? What are you gong to wear tonight? Sounds exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to London. My husband said he'll take me to Chanel.



Oh goodness I am so excited for you!!



apl.79 said:


> So here is one of the pairs... Stuart Weitzman 50/50.  I want to wear them tonight, but I will probably be a little too warm... And they look a bit "much" with my dress.



Ah I love those boots so much! I used to have a pair of OTK boots that I wore with thick black leggings and longer tops... it was such an easy outfit. Sadly I wore them to too many bars and they had to be trashed. I am bidding on a pair of SW 5050s right now on ebay, thank you for reminding me I need these in my life


----------



## Lady_Lannister

Hello ladies, can I join you? This thread is sooo inspiring, all of you have great taste 

I've just started creating my iWardrobe and boy oh boy - it's a good thing I've started with summery clothes because it will take me until next summer to get everything sorted out!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> I love that jumper! I hope you post picts in these beautiful outfits once you wear them! I love the look but never take the plunge because I am terrible at buying out of my comfort zone styles!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness I am so excited for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I love those boots so much! I used to have a pair of OTK boots that I wore with thick black leggings and longer tops... it was such an easy outfit. Sadly I wore them to too many bars and they had to be trashed. I am bidding on a pair of SW 5050s right now on ebay, thank you for reminding me I need these in my life


I hope you get them!  Let us know what happens.  If it doesn't work out on ebay, I just saw some SW OTK boots on 6pm.com yesterday.


----------



## apl.79

Lady_Lannister said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you? This thread is sooo inspiring, all of you have great taste
> 
> I've just started creating my iWardrobe and boy oh boy - it's a good thing I've started with summery clothes because it will take me until next summer to get everything sorted out!


You've come to the right place!  These ladies are very inspiring, aren't they?  I have learned so much by participating in this thread.  Is iWardrobe like the stylebook app?


----------



## katdhoneybee

ralz, woohoo, that is awesome! Just curious - what grit of sandpaper did you use? 

Marylin, sadly the tux jacket buttons too low to give me enough coverage with just a bra, but I like the idea of the mix of lace, sequins and velvet. I do have a pretty, lacy black camisole, technically lingerie, but I will try it and report back. 

Jen, good luck on the eBay auction!


----------



## Lady_Lannister

Oops, my first post here and you can already tell English is not my first language[emoji1] I've actually used the term iWardrobe to distinguish my virtual closet from my real one - the app itself is called Stylicious and it's very similar to Stylebook. It's missing some features (such as cost per wear and background removal tool, for example) but it's free so I'm not complaining. I'm using it with the Eraser app (for editing) and the results are pretty much the same. Will post an outfit if I manage to figure out how [emoji4] 

Sorry in advance if this has been discussed before but it would be interesting to hear (or see) your fall/winter wardrobe plans. Buy/ do not buy lists, staples etc. I really need to invest in a few long cardigans and a pair of dark wash jeans. Other than that, I think I'm all set and will probably not need or want to buy anything for a couple of months.


----------



## ralz29

Lady_Lannister, welcome to the thread! Can't wait for your outfit posts! We're all here to support each other trying to work with what we have and to justify the unreasonable purchases we make for the rest of the time.

katd, I actually used a nail filer, so it's quite gentle. I'd recommend using a finer grit so as not to dig a hole into the acutal suede


----------



## Mimmy

Jen, hope you get your boots!

ralz, I'm glad you got your shoes looking almost back to original with katd's tip! Please post an "after" pic when you get a moment. 

Lady_Lannister, welcome to the thread! The more the merrier! &#127870;


----------



## MinaAnais

Lady_Lannister, welcome to the thread! I recently joined, everybody has been incredibly kind and helpful!


----------



## MinaAnais

Jen123 said:


> I love that jumper! I hope you post picts in these beautiful outfits once you wear them! I love the look but never take the plunge because I am terrible at buying out of my comfort zone styles!



Thanks Jen! I understand what you mean, I too struggle to buy different style!  I found it very helpful to book a personal shopper once a year, some stores offers this as a free service and it is very helpful to try new styles. Having said that, if i don't feel comfortable and it's not one of my colours... It's still a no!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Ok, here's the tux outfit. Two things to forgive: first, the mirror setup was completely rigged, we really need a full length mirror (or to go ahead and hang this one, haha); second, the wrinkly blouse - it was in my dry-cleaning pile. 

From my current wardrobe, I liked this wine colored camisole the best. My lacy camisole was too racy. What do you think about the color combo? I do have a black silk tank that potentially could work but it's at the dry cleaners.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Since I've posted about them so much recently, here are closer up pictures of the Stella McCartney leggings. Warning: you may not be ready for this jelly . 

The leggings do a good shop of shaping the body and hiding cellulite. The material is a "compact stretch jersey." They have elastic at the top of the waistline and they zip up the back. They have seaming, and I think that's part of how they're able to kind of suck everything in.

Edited to add: it was really hard to take a picture of the back by myself! Haha, excuse the awkwardness!


----------



## Lady_Lannister

Thank you, ladies [emoji4] Looking forward to discussing fashion with such a stylish crowd. (Can't figure out how to quote so please, bare with me) 

Kat - I really love the whole outfit and wow, that jacket is stunning! Burgundy top is a perfect choice, such a classy universally flattering color. My main concern regarding a black top would not be a lack of visual interest but the possibility of fabrics and various shades of black competing against eachother.  Looking forward to seeing your final look (and secretly hoping you won't change a thing about this one because I love everything about it [emoji4])


----------



## Lady_Lannister

Okay, let's see if I can upload my first look! I wore this yesterday for running errands, will probably repeat it today with a different top and jacket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I usually wear something like this when I need to be ready and out the door in 20minutes or less, it leaves me plenty of time to do my makeup, it's comfy and bike appropriate (very important for Athens due to lack of parking space) and I still feel put together enough to not require a trip home and a change of clothes in case I decide to meet up with someone for coffee/ food/ whatever.


----------



## Marylin

Wow you Girls! Leave you alone for 10 minutes and I hardly can catch up anymore! And we have a new member! Lady Lannister, welcome!  We're so happy to have you on board! It's always exciting getting different perspectives and sharing thoughts and outfits with people who have some of the same interests, but different lifestyles, different backgrounds, even different time zones. 
First things first: I like your first outfit. I like the "bike" look and the big bag. The shoes are so cute! I'm already looking forward to seeing more of your outfits.

Kat, WOW! This blazer really is amazing! I love it with the pants and shoes. The top I think, is stealing the show. I think it's the color. The fit is great though and it goes nicely with your beautiful hair. Thinking about it, what bothers me might be the tone. The tux is black and silver, cool colored, the top is warm like your skin and hair. I would love to see a colder colored top underneath. 
Now, let's talk about those leggings....OMG!! It might be inappropriate to praise another woman's bum, but yours does look amazing. I don't think it's just because of the pants, but they are on my 'to buy asap' list now. 

Jen, did you get the boots? 

Ralz, would you mind posting another pic of your shoes after working wonder woman's trick on them?


----------



## Marylin

Oh, almost forgot. I wore the black cardigan yesterday to work. Finally! And got a lot of compliments for it. I ended up styling it very simple with a cream colored tank underneath, black pants and boots. Couldn't take a pic, came home after midnight. Again, long days...
Today I have half the day off, meaning, I only worked from 6 to noon and went shopping afterward. And as always, when I'm tired and feel overworked, I spend a lot of money....
Two pairs of pants, two tops, all Prada (all half price, but still). 
Pics coming up.


----------



## apl.79

Lady_Lannister said:


> Okay, let's see if I can upload my first look! I wore this yesterday for running errands, will probably repeat it today with a different top and jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171659
> 
> 
> I usually wear something like this when I need to be ready and out the door in 20minutes or less, it leaves me plenty of time to do my makeup, it's comfy and bike appropriate (very important for Athens due to lack of parking space) and I still feel put together enough to not require a trip home and a change of clothes in case I decide to meet up with someone for coffee/ food/ whatever.


Love this look!  The details on your boots are so cool.  They remind me of a pair I wanted last season, but they hurt my feet.  I have been trying to put together a few quick outfit formula for days when I just can't think straight.  I used one today due to a migraine- half tucked white button down, dark flare jeans, and boots. Do you have other quick outfit formulas?


----------



## apl.79

katdhoneybee said:


> Ok, here's the tux outfit. Two things to forgive: first, the mirror setup was completely rigged, we really need a full length mirror (or to go ahead and hang this one, haha); second, the wrinkly blouse - it was in my dry-cleaning pile.
> 
> From my current wardrobe, I liked this wine colored camisole the best. My lacy camisole was too racy. What do you think about the color combo? I do have a black silk tank that potentially could work but it's at the dry cleaners.


Holy cow!  You look fantastic!  I agree with Marylin that the color of your cami might be competing too much with the blazer.  While I don't dislike the burgundy, I still think something white underneath would be best, because it would provide contrast for the blazer and really highlight it without competing.  However, sometimes things look different on camera than they do in person.  Really, you could wear a trash bag underneath and still look amazing with that blazer and those leggings!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh, almost forgot. I wore the black cardigan yesterday to work. Finally! And got a lot of compliments for it. I ended up styling it very simple with a cream colored tank underneath, black pants and boots. Couldn't take a pic, came home after midnight. Again, long days...
> Today I have half the day off, meaning, I only worked from 6 to noon and went shopping afterward. And as always, when I'm tired and feel overworked, I spend a lot of money....
> Two pairs of pants, two tops, all Prada (all half price, but still).
> Pics coming up.


So sorry about your workload!  I always wanted to shop more too when I was overloaded, because I wanted something to show for all of my stress.  Hope you can get some rest!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Love this look!  The details on your boots are so cool.  They remind me of a pair I wanted last season, but they hurt my feet.  I have been trying to put together a few quick outfit formula for days when I just can't think straight.  I used one today due to a migraine- half tucked white button down, dark flare jeans, and boots. Do you have other quick outfit formulas?



Oh no, migraine! They're the worst! Just want to hide in my clothes, when they hit me, usually wear the most boring and comfy outfits I own. I hope you're doing better now. Does the pain go away, when the sun goes down?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh no, migraine! They're the worst! Just want to hide in my clothes, when they hit me, usually wear the most boring and comfy outfits I own. I hope you're doing better now. Does the pain go away, when the sun goes down?


They are awful!  I recently got some prescription medication that knocks it out, or at least way way down.  Without it, I have 3 days of pain and nausea.  Plus, I'm a real joy to be around...:censor:


----------



## MinaAnais

katdhoneybee said:


> Ok, here's the tux outfit. Two things to forgive: first, the mirror setup was completely rigged, we really need a full length mirror (or to go ahead and hang this one, haha); second, the wrinkly blouse - it was in my dry-cleaning pile.
> 
> From my current wardrobe, I liked this wine colored camisole the best. My lacy camisole was too racy. What do you think about the color combo? I do have a black silk tank that potentially could work but it's at the dry cleaners.


Kat, that blazer is amazing!!! The leggings are super cool too, your legs look incredibly long! 

It'd be great to see a picture with the black silk top as well! 

Will you have a clutch or any particular jewellery?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Oh, almost forgot. I wore the black cardigan yesterday to work. Finally! And got a lot of compliments for it. I ended up styling it very simple with a cream colored tank underneath, black pants and boots. Couldn't take a pic, came home after midnight. Again, long days...
> Today I have half the day off, meaning, I only worked from 6 to noon and went shopping afterward. And as always, when I'm tired and feel overworked, I spend a lot of money....
> Two pairs of pants, two tops, all Prada (all half price, but still).
> Pics coming up.


Wow, lots of working hours! Hope you enjoyed the shopping and look forward to see the pictures!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> They are awful!  I recently got some prescription medication that knocks it out, or at least way way down.  Without it, I have 3 days of pain and nausea.  Plus, I'm a real joy to be around...:censor:



My oh my, that's terrible. At least it seems like you have something to control it with! A bit, I might have to add... I can totally relate to the feeling and pain, haven't had real terrible attacks for a while now, thank God. You know when I was completely migraine free? When I was pregnant! But, well, that can't be a solution, can it?


----------



## Marylin

I promised to show you the damage I've done today...
Sorry couldn't take better pictures than these and couldn't find anything online, so you'll have to add much more contrast and color in your mind. Here comes number one. 
These are brown pants with a very blue pattern. (If I call it Mimmy and Eggtart blue, will you know what I mean?  )
They fit like a dream, and even though my behind doesn't look anything like kat's in her great leggings, I must say, they make a good backside...


----------



## Marylin

I had to get the matching sweater which looks like this...


----------



## Marylin

It's cashmere and sooo soft. The fun part is the back though. (I probably look better from the back in this whole outfit than from the front...)


----------



## Marylin

And when I thought I was done, I tried on the other matching set which exists of the same pants, different color. Rich brown and purple.


----------



## Marylin

Last, but not least. The cardigan to go with the pants.


----------



## Marylin

I love everything, my new boots go so well with the pants and what's even better is, that one of the challenge sweaters I was about to dedicate to the 'at home only' staple, looks great with the blue striped pants. Prada is still expensive at half price,but the quality and fit is extraordinary. Even my dear old mum commented on my cute butt...
(Yes, I will try to contort myself into a position so I can take a picture...)


----------



## MinaAnais

Great purchases, Marylin! I love the blue trousers!


----------



## katdhoneybee

*Marylin*, that is high praise - thank you!  The pants really do suck in one's bottom half though, they deserve a lot of credit. RE: the cami color, that is such smart advice. I hadn't thought of it that way and you are absolutely right. I will try my black top, but I am going to look for a white cami this weekend - I can't believe I don't have one. 

Now let's talk about your new purchases - they are _stunning_! I find it hard to shop smartly when I'm worn out, but your buys are absolute perfection. It's icing on the cake that they allow you to incorporate a cardigan you'd otherwise given up on. I could see these pants styled so many ways. I can't wait to see the outfits you put together in these! Mod pics, please!!! P.S. Whenever I buy new pants and ask my husband what he thinks, he always just says, "hmm...let me see the back" haha! It sounds like your new pants passed the bum test at your house . 

*Lady_Lannister*, the outfit you put together looks so chic, great style! I love the idea of outfit formulas and I second the request for other formulas you use to dress quickly and smartly!

*apl*, I think you are right - white is going to be the way to go. That contrast will work much better. 

*MinaAnais*, thank you! I definitely want to try the black top just to see what it looks like. I'm still going to try to find an inexpensive white cami this weekend that would suit and then I can go from there. I'm not sure about jewelry...I was thinking I should keep it simple for the most part - maybe stud earrings and a fine chain necklace for just a hint of shine? I'm not planning to wear a bag - the jacket has an interior pocket like a man's jacket, it's awesome. I can totally put my phone, ID and lip gloss in there and be done with it. Women's designers have been holding out on us!


----------



## Marylin

katdhoneybee said:


> *Marylin*, that is high praise - thank you!  The pants really do suck in one's bottom half though, they deserve a lot of credit. RE: the cami color, that is such smart advice. I hadn't thought of it that way and you are absolutely right. I will try my black top, but I am going to look for a white cami this weekend - I can't believe I don't have one.
> 
> Now let's talk about your new purchases - they are _stunning_! I find it hard to shop smartly when I'm worn out, but your buys are absolute perfection. It's icing on the cake that they allow you to incorporate a cardigan you'd otherwise given up on. I could see these pants styled so many ways. I can't wait to see the outfits you put together in these! Mod pics, please!!! P.S. Whenever I buy new pants and ask my husband what he thinks, he always just says, "hmm...let me see the back" haha! It sounds like your new pants passed the bum test at your house .
> 
> *Lady_Lannister*, the outfit you put together looks so chic, great style! I love the idea of outfit formulas and I second the request for other formulas you use to dress quickly and smartly!
> 
> *apl*, I think you are right - white is going to be the way to go. That contrast will work much better.
> 
> *MinaAnais*, thank you! I definitely want to try the black top just to see what it looks like. I'm still going to try to find an inexpensive white cami this weekend that would suit and then I can go from there. I'm not sure about jewelry...I was thinking I should keep it simple for the most part - maybe stud earrings and a fine chain necklace for just a hint of shine? I'm not planning to wear a bag - the jacket has an interior pocket like a man's jacket, it's awesome. I can totally put my phone, ID and lip gloss in there and be done with it. Women's designers have been holding out on us!



Thanks for your support Kat, you do make me feel better, about spending so much money...
Pockets! Ah! I hate when my blazers or jackets only have tiny little pockets or just fake ones. I almost always have to have a key card at work, which I don't like wearing around my neck,because it hits the table when I'm at the microphone, so obviously stupid idea. Inside pockets are so great, since they don't add bulk. I'm so excited to see your final outlook!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Great purchases, Marylin! I love the blue trousers!



Thanks. Mina, they were the first purchase and triggered everything else.


----------



## Sass

Ladies this thread is crazy busy [emoji122]&#127996;

Welcome Lady_Lannister I look forward to seeing more of your style. It very similar to what I am wearing at the moment
- jeans flat shoes / boots cute top and a jacket. 

KatD - what a babe! Love the tuxedo outfit you posted. I agree with the ladies re: the burgundy top perhaps white or black may compete less? I could also see it with a cobolt coloured camp aka Mimmy / Eggtart style ... But maybe that would be too loud? 

Mina I love your new purchases. Your capsule wardrobe looks great I especially love the black jumpsuit. Do you mind if I ask where it's from?

I think your weight loss is something to be proud of and yes slow and steady is the best way to do it I believe. It's good to have a goal  in mind but dropping that many sizes so far it really great. I'm also on a slow journey with the weight loss so thanks for keeping me inspired. I've been a big lazy with exercise of late. 

Apl - love your date night outfit! Those SW boots are stunning!! Sorry to hear you have trouble with migraines. Hope today is better? My younger sister does too and I see how bad it can get for people ... [emoji20]

Jen - Did you get the boots?

Marylin hope you are going ok with your crazy work hours and prepping for your trip. Think of Chanel to get you through the week! 

Love your new purchases. The Gucci pieces are just gorgeous. I love the pants I can see how many outfit combo's they might yield. I especially love detail on sweater colour is gorgeous I tried something like that colour on recently and I can see how it would be lovely with your skin / hair colour. 

I've sent you a pm (I think) it seems to have gone through this time


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Ladies this thread is crazy busy [emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> Welcome Lady_Lannister I look forward to seeing more of your style. It very similar to what I am wearing at the moment
> - jeans flat shoes / boots cute top and a jacket.
> 
> KatD - what a babe! Love the tuxedo outfit you posted. I agree with the ladies re: the burgundy top perhaps white or black may compete less? I could also see it with a cobolt coloured camp aka Mimmy / Eggtart style ... But maybe that would be too loud?
> 
> Mina I love your new purchases. Your capsule wardrobe looks great I especially love the black jumpsuit. Do you mind if I ask where it's from?
> 
> I think your weight loss is something to be proud of and yes slow and steady is the best way to do it I believe. It's good to have a goal  in mind but dropping that many sizes so far it really great. I'm also on a slow journey with the weight loss so thanks for keeping me inspired. I've been a big lazy with exercise of late.
> 
> Apl - love your date night outfit! Those SW boots are stunning!! Sorry to hear you have trouble with migraines. Hope today is better? My younger sister does too and I see how bad it can get for people ... [emoji20]
> 
> Jen - Did you get the boots?
> 
> Marylin hope you are going ok with your crazy work hours and prepping for your trip. Think of Chanel to get you through the week!
> 
> Love your new purchases. The Gucci pieces are just gorgeous. I love the pants I can see how many outfit combo's they might yield. I especially love detail on sweater colour is gorgeous I tried something like that colour on recently and I can see how it would be lovely with your skin / hair colour.
> 
> I've sent you a pm (I think) it seems to have gone through this time



Thanks Sass for your compliments. They are Prada , but whatever, they're all the 'old' European  designers. I didn't get your new pm, could you try again?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin- Love, love, love the back of that brown sweater!  Great purchases!  I'm a sucker for geometric prints. Can't wait to see you wear your great new purchases.

Katd- My husband does the butt test too!  Ha!  Good luck with jewelry.  That is always the hardest part for me.  Don't forget to share a pic of the final product.

Sass- Thanks for the kind comments.  I am feeling better today, though I haven't managed to get out of my robe yet...


----------



## ralz29

A lot to catch up on, so sorry if I have missed something.

katd, I, personally, like the burgundy top with the blazer. However, the darker combination is a bit more festive to me, more winter-like. I agree that white even gray cami would lighten the look. Also, we're all women here so I don't think it'll be inappropriate to say that your butt really does look amazing! 

lady_lannister, I really like your outfit, great jacket! It's the perfect middle ground between dressy and casual.

apl, sorry to hear about the migraines. They might be hormonal? It could explain Marylin's situation when she was pregnant. I used to get them a lot when I was 14-15 with nausea and blind spots in my eyes. Then they stopped gradually, I haven't had so much as a headache in years thankfully.

Marylin, those are indeed crazy working hours, you've deserved your purchases, don't feel a drop of guilt about them! I especially love the cut of the brown jumper and the cardigan is amazing! 

There's the update on the shoes with katd's magic trick. It's not invisible but at least it got rid of some of the glue. I was afraid to rub it more than that


----------



## eggtartapproved

Lady_Lannister said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you? This thread is sooo inspiring, all of you have great taste
> 
> I've just started creating my iWardrobe and boy oh boy - it's a good thing I've started with summery clothes because it will take me until next summer to get everything sorted out!


welcome!!!



katdhoneybee said:


> Ok, here's the tux outfit. Two things to forgive: first, the mirror setup was completely rigged, we really need a full length mirror (or to go ahead and hang this one, haha); second, the wrinkly blouse - it was in my dry-cleaning pile.
> 
> From my current wardrobe, I liked this wine colored camisole the best. My lacy camisole was too racy. What do you think about the color combo? I do have a black silk tank that potentially could work but it's at the dry cleaners.


I love the blazer! I'd pair it with navy (apparently there's a rule that says no black and navy? That's crazy! I love black and navy! Has anyone else heard of this?), ivory, and anything wine colored. Love the burgandy with it. 



Lady_Lannister said:


> Okay, let's see if I can upload my first look! I wore this yesterday for running errands, will probably repeat it today with a different top and jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171659
> 
> 
> I usually wear something like this when I need to be ready and out the door in 20minutes or less, it leaves me plenty of time to do my makeup, it's comfy and bike appropriate (very important for Athens due to lack of parking space) and I still feel put together enough to not require a trip home and a change of clothes in case I decide to meet up with someone for coffee/ food/ whatever.


Love the boots!



Marylin said:


> I promised to show you the damage I've done today...
> Sorry couldn't take better pictures than these and couldn't find anything online, so you'll have to add much more contrast and color in your mind. Here comes number one.
> These are brown pants with a very blue pattern. (If I call it Mimmy and Eggtart blue, will you know what I mean?  )
> They fit like a dream, and even though my behind doesn't look anything like kat's in her great leggings, I must say, they make a good backside...


OMG i love the pants. all of the items. 



ralz29 said:


> A lot to catch up on, so sorry if I have missed something.
> 
> katd, I, personally, like the burgundy top with the blazer. However, the darker combination is a bit more festive to me, more winter-like. I agree that white even gray cami would lighten the look. Also, we're all women here so I don't think it'll be inappropriate to say that your butt really does look amazing!
> 
> lady_lannister, I really like your outfit, great jacket! It's the perfect middle ground between dressy and casual.
> 
> apl, sorry to hear about the migraines. They might be hormonal? It could explain Marylin's situation when she was pregnant. I used to get them a lot when I was 14-15 with nausea and blind spots in my eyes. Then they stopped gradually, I haven't had so much as a headache in years thankfully.
> 
> Marylin, those are indeed crazy working hours, you've deserved your purchases, don't feel a drop of guilt about them! I especially love the cut of the brown jumper and the cardigan is amazing!
> 
> There's the update on the shoes with katd's magic trick. It's not invisible but at least it got rid of some of the glue. I was afraid to rub it more than that
> View attachment 3173048


It looks pretty good!!

Sorry for the brief catch up and comments - I've been battling shingles, gross, and just on the mend now. Glad I caught it early but it's been hard to get dressed lately. I've mostly just been sitting at home in my drape pants lol


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Ladies this thread is crazy busy [emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> Welcome Lady_Lannister I look forward to seeing more of your style. It very similar to what I am wearing at the moment
> - jeans flat shoes / boots cute top and a jacket.
> 
> KatD - what a babe! Love the tuxedo outfit you posted. I agree with the ladies re: the burgundy top perhaps white or black may compete less? I could also see it with a cobolt coloured camp aka Mimmy / Eggtart style ... But maybe that would be too loud?
> 
> Mina I love your new purchases. Your capsule wardrobe looks great I especially love the black jumpsuit. Do you mind if I ask where it's from?
> 
> I think your weight loss is something to be proud of and yes slow and steady is the best way to do it I believe. It's good to have a goal  in mind but dropping that many sizes so far it really great. I'm also on a slow journey with the weight loss so thanks for keeping me inspired. I've been a big lazy with exercise of late.
> 
> Apl - love your date night outfit! Those SW boots are stunning!! Sorry to hear you have trouble with migraines. Hope today is better? My younger sister does too and I see how bad it can get for people ... [emoji20]
> 
> Jen - Did you get the boots?
> 
> Marylin hope you are going ok with your crazy work hours and prepping for your trip. Think of Chanel to get you through the week!
> 
> Love your new purchases. The Gucci pieces are just gorgeous. I love the pants I can see how many outfit combo's they might yield. I especially love detail on sweater colour is gorgeous I tried something like that colour on recently and I can see how it would be lovely with your skin / hair colour.
> 
> I've sent you a pm (I think) it seems to have gone through this time



Thanks Sass! The jumpsuit is from Phase Eight, I think you can still find it in stores or online.

I am off to Italy this weekend, not sure if I will bring it with! 

Btw, any news on the paperwork? Hope things are settling well


----------



## MinaAnais

katdhoneybee said:


> *marylin*, that is high praise - thank you!  The pants really do suck in one's bottom half though, they deserve a lot of credit. Re: The cami color, that is such smart advice. I hadn't thought of it that way and you are absolutely right. I will try my black top, but i am going to look for a white cami this weekend - i can't believe i don't have one.
> 
> Now let's talk about your new purchases - they are _stunning_! I find it hard to shop smartly when i'm worn out, but your buys are absolute perfection. It's icing on the cake that they allow you to incorporate a cardigan you'd otherwise given up on. I could see these pants styled so many ways. I can't wait to see the outfits you put together in these! Mod pics, please!!! P.s. Whenever i buy new pants and ask my husband what he thinks, he always just says, "hmm...let me see the back" haha! It sounds like your new pants passed the bum test at your house .
> 
> *lady_lannister*, the outfit you put together looks so chic, great style! I love the idea of outfit formulas and i second the request for other formulas you use to dress quickly and smartly!
> 
> *apl*, i think you are right - white is going to be the way to go. That contrast will work much better.
> 
> *minaanais*, thank you! I definitely want to try the black top just to see what it looks like. I'm still going to try to find an inexpensive white cami this weekend that would suit and then i can go from there. I'm not sure about jewelry...i was thinking i should keep it simple for the most part - maybe stud earrings and a fine chain necklace for just a hint of shine? I'm not planning to wear a bag - the jacket has an interior pocket like a man's jacket, it's awesome. I can totally put my phone, id and lip gloss in there and be done with it. Women's designers have been holding out on us!




Wow! That blazer is a great buy!!! I really don't understand why women's blazer/jackets are often without internal pockets, they are so handy!

I think a simple black camisole and a pair of earrings stud would be a stunning outfit.


----------



## MinaAnais

ralz29 said:


> A lot to catch up on, so sorry if I have missed something.
> 
> katd, I, personally, like the burgundy top with the blazer. However, the darker combination is a bit more festive to me, more winter-like. I agree that white even gray cami would lighten the look. Also, we're all women here so I don't think it'll be inappropriate to say that your butt really does look amazing!
> 
> lady_lannister, I really like your outfit, great jacket! It's the perfect middle ground between dressy and casual.
> 
> apl, sorry to hear about the migraines. They might be hormonal? It could explain Marylin's situation when she was pregnant. I used to get them a lot when I was 14-15 with nausea and blind spots in my eyes. Then they stopped gradually, I haven't had so much as a headache in years thankfully.
> 
> Marylin, those are indeed crazy working hours, you've deserved your purchases, don't feel a drop of guilt about them! I especially love the cut of the brown jumper and the cardigan is amazing!
> 
> There's the update on the shoes with katd's magic trick. It's not invisible but at least it got rid of some of the glue. I was afraid to rub it more than that
> View attachment 3173048



Ralz, great job! Love the colour of the shoes!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks. Mina, they were the first purchase and triggered everything else.



Lol, it's like a domino effect! The colours are beautiful though and it all works well together!


----------



## apl.79

ralz29 said:


> A lot to catch up on, so sorry if I have missed something.
> 
> katd, I, personally, like the burgundy top with the blazer. However, the darker combination is a bit more festive to me, more winter-like. I agree that white even gray cami would lighten the look. Also, we're all women here so I don't think it'll be inappropriate to say that your butt really does look amazing!
> 
> lady_lannister, I really like your outfit, great jacket! It's the perfect middle ground between dressy and casual.
> 
> apl, sorry to hear about the migraines. They might be hormonal? It could explain Marylin's situation when she was pregnant. I used to get them a lot when I was 14-15 with nausea and blind spots in my eyes. Then they stopped gradually, I haven't had so much as a headache in years thankfully.
> 
> Marylin, those are indeed crazy working hours, you've deserved your purchases, don't feel a drop of guilt about them! I especially love the cut of the brown jumper and the cardigan is amazing!
> 
> There's the update on the shoes with katd's magic trick. It's not invisible but at least it got rid of some of the glue. I was afraid to rub it more than that
> View attachment 3173048


The shoes look better!  It's always good to have a few tricks up your sleeve.  Yes, the headaches are hormone related, but at least I have medicine now.


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> welcome!!!
> 
> I love the blazer! I'd pair it with navy (apparently there's a rule that says no black and navy? That's crazy! I love black and navy! Has anyone else heard of this?), ivory, and anything wine colored. Love the burgandy with it.
> 
> Love the boots!
> 
> OMG i love the pants. all of the items.
> 
> It looks pretty good!!
> 
> Sorry for the brief catch up and comments - I've been battling shingles, gross, and just on the mend now. Glad I caught it early but it's been hard to get dressed lately. I've mostly just been sitting at home in my drape pants lol


Shingles!!!  That is terrible!  So sorry to hear that you are going through that.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Marylin- Love, love, love the back of that brown sweater!  Great purchases!  I'm a sucker for geometric prints. Can't wait to see you wear your great new purchases.
> 
> Katd- My husband does the butt test too!  Ha!  Good luck with jewelry.  That is always the hardest part for me.  Don't forget to share a pic of the final product.
> 
> Sass- Thanks for the kind comments.  I am feeling better today, though I haven't managed to get out of my robe yet...



Thanks! I'm glad you're doing better and that you're taking it easy. Try staying comfortable and relaxed! I usually am doing better with something warm on my throbbing head, even though some doctors recommend ice. Hate that!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> A lot to catch up on, so sorry if I have missed something.
> 
> katd, I, personally, like the burgundy top with the blazer. However, the darker combination is a bit more festive to me, more winter-like. I agree that white even gray cami would lighten the look. Also, we're all women here so I don't think it'll be inappropriate to say that your butt really does look amazing!
> 
> lady_lannister, I really like your outfit, great jacket! It's the perfect middle ground between dressy and casual.
> 
> apl, sorry to hear about the migraines. They might be hormonal? It could explain Marylin's situation when she was pregnant. I used to get them a lot when I was 14-15 with nausea and blind spots in my eyes. Then they stopped gradually, I haven't had so much as a headache in years thankfully.
> 
> Marylin, those are indeed crazy working hours, you've deserved your purchases, don't feel a drop of guilt about them! I especially love the cut of the brown jumper and the cardigan is amazing!
> 
> There's the update on the shoes with katd's magic trick. It's not invisible but at least it got rid of some of the glue. I was afraid to rub it more than that
> View attachment 3173048



Thank you! I got a cami today to wear underneath for work, so I'm not showing too much skin.

I think the shoes got so much better. It looks a bit like it's just a thread that got stuck. Could you try to find a pen to fix the parts where the color came off? I did that to black pumps once where I had damaged the heel. But that was black, so much easier, right?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> welcome!!!
> 
> I love the blazer! I'd pair it with navy (apparently there's a rule that says no black and navy? That's crazy! I love black and navy! Has anyone else heard of this?), ivory, and anything wine colored. Love the burgandy with it.
> 
> Love the boots!
> 
> OMG i love the pants. all of the items.
> 
> It looks pretty good!!
> 
> Sorry for the brief catch up and comments - I've been battling shingles, gross, and just on the mend now. Glad I caught it early but it's been hard to get dressed lately. I've mostly just been sitting at home in my drape pants lol



Oh no, poor you! How are you feeling now? Did you get anything from the doctor to take the edge off of it? I'm so sorry for you! 

Thank god, it's weekend, so you girls can relax and get healthy soon!!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Lol, it's like a domino effect! The colours are beautiful though and it all works well together!



It does, thanks! Italy! Wow! Where exactly are you going, if I may ask? What are you taking? Haven't been there for over a year, I'm really missing it.


----------



## Marylin

Oh, one more thing! I completely forgot to tell you that my torn dress might get fixed! I'm so excited! I went to one of the better department stores which sells evening gowns and designer clothes, looking for a warmer jacket or throw over the gown so I can at least get to the place without freezing blue. I had the gown with me and the seamstress said she could fix it invisibly! For 18 Euros! Within one week!! Can you believe it? It sounds too good to be true, but she was really confident, like it's no big deal. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Lady_Lannister

Thanks everyone! I'll definitely post more outfits soon, it'll take some time to import everything into the app. I don't have a natural talent for quick, efficient dressing so it's always fun to discover new ways to mix and layer items to create a cool look in a short amount of time. 

Marylin - Love your new goodies, can't wait to see how you'll style them. Your outfit sets are always flawless!

Apl - Glad to see that nail file trick made so much of a difference.


----------



## Lady_Lannister

Marylin said:


> Oh, one more thing! I completely forgot to tell you that my torn dress might get fixed! I'm so excited! I went to one of the better department stores which sells evening gowns and designer clothes, looking for a warmer jacket or throw over the gown so I can at least get to the place without freezing blue. I had the gown with me and the seamstress said she could fix it invisibly! For 18 Euros! Within one week!! Can you believe it? It sounds too good to be true, but she was really confident, like it's no big deal. Keeping my fingers crossed!




Yay! That's great news!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Oh, one more thing! I completely forgot to tell you that my torn dress might get fixed! I'm so excited! I went to one of the better department stores which sells evening gowns and designer clothes, looking for a warmer jacket or throw over the gown so I can at least get to the place without freezing blue. I had the gown with me and the seamstress said she could fix it invisibly! For 18 Euros! Within one week!! Can you believe it? It sounds too good to be true, but she was really confident, like it's no big deal. Keeping my fingers crossed!


Woo hoo!


----------



## eggtartapproved

apl.79 said:


> Shingles!!!  That is terrible!  So sorry to hear that you are going through that.





Marylin said:


> Oh no, poor you! How are you feeling now? Did you get anything from the doctor to take the edge off of it? I'm so sorry for you!
> 
> Thank god, it's weekend, so you girls can relax and get healthy soon!!


Thnx, ladies! I caught it within 72 hours so the dr was able to give me some strong meds to ease pain and stop it from spreading, and heal faster. I did have blisters and such but I consider myself luckier than most people!



Marylin said:


> Oh, one more thing! I completely forgot to tell you that my torn dress might get fixed! I'm so excited! I went to one of the better department stores which sells evening gowns and designer clothes, looking for a warmer jacket or throw over the gown so I can at least get to the place without freezing blue. I had the gown with me and the seamstress said she could fix it invisibly! For 18 Euros! Within one week!! Can you believe it? It sounds too good to be true, but she was really confident, like it's no big deal. Keeping my fingers crossed!


OH I'm so happy to hear that! It is a beuatiful dress, it would be a shame to have it damaged.


----------



## Mimmy

I have gotten behind on this thread due to being away. I have a few minutes of down time, so I'll try to do a rapid post. 

katd, your leggings are beautiful!

Lady_Lannister, great casual outfit!

Marylin, gorgeous new purchases! I love the cashmere sweater, with the cute detailing on the back. 

apl, I am so sorry that you are dealing with migraines. 

eggtart, I am sorry that you are dealing with shingles. I am glad that you were able to catch it early, and get meds to lessen the severity!


----------



## Marylin

Happy Halloween! &#128123;&#128125;&#128128;&#127875;&#127852; !!
Hope you're all having a wonderful, spooky night!
I'm staying home with my oldest and his friend, waiting for trick or treaters. Not such a big deal in Germany, but kids in the neighborhood know we're a German-American family, so they know where to get the interesting American sweets and candies.  (I've of course stocked up in the US.)

Gives me time to think about my London wardrobe. We will only be there for 2 full and 2 half travel days. Apart from dinner at the Shard and tea at the Ritz we don't have anything planned yet. 
I have no idea, what to take, I would love to just take a carry on. 
Should I take a dress? Or pants and heels? My new Prada pants might not be "chic" enough, what do you think?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thnx, ladies! I caught it within 72 hours so the dr was able to give me some strong meds to ease pain and stop it from spreading, and heal faster. I did have blisters and such but I consider myself luckier than most people!
> 
> OH I'm so happy to hear that! It is a beuatiful dress, it would be a shame to have it damaged.



Hi Eggtart, how is it going today? Feeling better?


----------



## ralz29

eggtart, sorry to hear you're not well! Get better and take a good rest!

Marylin, I fixed the discoloration by damping that part a little and brushing it lightly. I can't get rid of the little stains at the corners, though, the glue there has soaked in too deep. If it bothers me too much, I'll add some kind of applique. I'm glad to hear that your dress is going to be fixed as well! 
Sounds like you have an amazing getaway planned. I think you could wear the pants to the afternoon tea with a button up or a polo shirt and a sweater over your shoulders. If you have space, take a dress. There's always an occasion to wear a dress. It's quite warm here these days, although a bit foggy (a nightmare for my hair). 

Mina, Italy! Sounds amazing! Have a great time. I expect you'd be making purchases, how could you not? Be sure to share!


----------



## luminosity

katdhoneybee said:


> Since I've posted about them so much recently, here are closer up pictures of the Stella McCartney leggings. Warning: you may not be ready for this jelly .
> 
> The leggings do a good shop of shaping the body and hiding cellulite. The material is a "compact stretch jersey." They have elastic at the top of the waistline and they zip up the back. They have seaming, and I think that's part of how they're able to kind of suck everything in.
> 
> Edited to add: it was really hard to take a picture of the back by myself! Haha, excuse the awkwardness!



your tummy is flat! what do you do to make it that flat?


----------



## luminosity

ladies, i want to ask to you about classic, timeless, and could be worn up to like 50 years old maybe clothes (dresses, tops, skirts). what is your definition of classic and timeless wardrobe?

i am a bit confused about the definition of timeless and classic clothes. like these ones, these are pretty dresses but im not sure the dresses are categorized as a dress that could be worn for woman in her 30s or more. but i think for the black and green dress, could be worn for woman in her 30s or more


----------



## eggtartapproved

Thanks, ladies! I'm feeling much better now and my skin is healing well! No more blisters hurray!


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> ladies, i want to ask to you about classic, timeless, and could be worn up to like 50 years old maybe clothes (dresses, tops, skirts). what is your definition of classic and timeless wardrobe?
> 
> i am a bit confused about the definition of timeless and classic clothes. like these ones, these are pretty dresses but im not sure the dresses are categorized as a dress that could be worn for woman in her 30s or more. but i think for the black and green dress, could be worn for woman in her 30s or more



I think timeless and classic will depend on the individual's own personal taste. Someone's timeless and classic piece may not work for someone else - even a black blouse will have differences in details for each person. That said, people's own personal style might evolve over time, so I don't think anything can really be timeless and classic... BUT, I think cuts and colors can be timeless. Not a very helpful answer, sorry!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> I think timeless and classic will depend on the individual's own personal taste. Someone's timeless and classic piece may not work for someone else - even a black blouse will have differences in details for each person. That said, people's own personal style might evolve over time, so I don't think anything can really be timeless and classic... BUT, I think cuts and colors can be timeless. Not a very helpful answer, sorry!



cuts and colors, that's true i think. when i saw dress with flare and full skirt cut and pencil cut dress, i think the pencil cut is timeless than the flare with full skirt. colors also make an impact on it. i find that neutral color such as black, burgundy, navy blue, dark green, nude could be worn for women from young to the old ones.


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)



i like the fit and flare dress! it looks good on you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> i like the fit and flare dress! it looks good on you!



thanks! but I agree with you, pencil skirts are very timeless, they are my favourite! I got this flare one for some change hehe.


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)



Those are some timeless and classic pieces. Great purchases, eggtart! I love the flare dress, too. Also, I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Those are some timeless and classic pieces. Great purchases, eggtart! I love the flare dress, too. Also, I'm glad you're feeling better!



Thanks and thank you, ralz! It's funny because the flare dress was the piece that I wasn't sure of and have been debating about. I don't usually do flare because I think it makes me look chunky compared to the sheath dresses.


----------



## Love4H

luminosity said:


> ladies, i want to ask to you about classic, timeless, and could be worn up to like 50 years old maybe clothes (dresses, tops, skirts). what is your definition of classic and timeless wardrobe?
> 
> i am a bit confused about the definition of timeless and classic clothes. like these ones, these are pretty dresses but im not sure the dresses are categorized as a dress that could be worn for woman in her 30s or more. but i think for the black and green dress, could be worn for woman in her 30s or more



I'm 35, have strict dress code at work and I wear type of dresses you posted. Some are for work and some are for going out. 

These are very classic styles and can be worn at 30 or 60. Look at Monica Bellucci, she's 51 and she's the model for Dolce and Gabbana, the lace dress you posted was clearly inspired by their design.


----------



## luminosity

Love4H said:


> I'm 35, have strict dress code at work and I wear type of dresses you posted. Some are for work and some are for going out.
> 
> These are very classic styles and can be worn at 30 or 60. Look at Monica Bellucci, she's 51 and she's the model for Dolce and Gabbana, the lace dress you posted was clearly inspired by their design.



so the full skirt dresses are also categorized as a classic and timeless pieces? which dress, the green one or the black one? the green one is from zara and the black one is from anthropologie, brand is byron lars


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> eggtart, sorry to hear you're not well! Get better and take a good rest!
> 
> Marylin, I fixed the discoloration by damping that part a little and brushing it lightly. I can't get rid of the little stains at the corners, though, the glue there has soaked in too deep. If it bothers me too much, I'll add some kind of applique. I'm glad to hear that your dress is going to be fixed as well!
> Sounds like you have an amazing getaway planned. I think you could wear the pants to the afternoon tea with a button up or a polo shirt and a sweater over your shoulders. If you have space, take a dress. There's always an occasion to wear a dress. It's quite warm here these days, although a bit foggy (a nightmare for my hair).
> 
> Mina, Italy! Sounds amazing! Have a great time. I expect you'd be making purchases, how could you not? Be sure to share!



Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping to find something in my closet to add a bit of glam. Or I'll just take my Chanel flap and wear whatever...

I'm looking forward to our goodies being fixed!


----------



## Marylin

Lady_Lannister said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll definitely post more outfits soon, it'll take some time to import everything into the app. I don't have a natural talent for quick, efficient dressing so it's always fun to discover new ways to mix and layer items to create a cool look in a short amount of time.
> 
> Marylin - Love your new goodies, can't wait to see how you'll style them. Your outfit sets are always flawless!
> 
> Apl - Glad to see that nail file trick made so much of a difference.



We've been there... But taking pictures of everything you own can also be addicting and quite helpful. You might find things in there, you've completely forgotten about and others you rather would like to forget. So while you're at it, I'd suggest a critical eye and an empty trash bag...  And lots of spare time, because you will end up styling everything on your app!


----------



## Love4H

luminosity said:


> so the full skirt dresses are also categorized as a classic and timeless pieces? which dress, the green one or the black one? the green one is from zara and the black one is from anthropologie, brand is byron lars



I consider the full skirt dresses to be forever classics. They were the main choice style for centuries  
The dresses you posted are clearly inspired by the Dior classic dress look from the 1950s. Dior still offers them and my mom recently bought it to wear for an opera premiere night at La Scalla. 
I wear this style dress at my office but in not shiny more subtle material. 

Dolce and Gabbana is known for their lace dresses like Chanel is known for tweed jackets and suits. Even Sophie Loren who's the new face for the brand wears their lace dresses. And she's 81! 
So I would say both lace dresses from your pics are inspired by their job. 
Recently I went to the Dolce and Gabbana party. 40% of women were wearing lace dresses. I'm sure the designers were happy to see everyone in their clothing but wonder if they get bored by all that lace-lace-lace non stop.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> ladies, i want to ask to you about classic, timeless, and could be worn up to like 50 years old maybe clothes (dresses, tops, skirts). what is your definition of classic and timeless wardrobe?
> 
> i am a bit confused about the definition of timeless and classic clothes. like these ones, these are pretty dresses but im not sure the dresses are categorized as a dress that could be worn for woman in her 30s or more. but i think for the black and green dress, could be worn for woman in her 30s or more



I agree with Eggtart that timeless and classic can mean many things. I'd say number 2 and 4 of your pictures are more classic than the others, because of the cuts and the hem lengths. I don't think there's THE classic dress or bag or shoe, unless you take a simple black pump maybe, but that's mostly boring. Every designer touches up these so called classic designs, every period has their own. Nothing we wore in the 80s we would wear today, even though it might have been considered classic back then. 

Classic for me means color combinations (black/gold, blue/white stripes, pastels/white) and cuts (pencil skirts, button down shirts, long Blazers).
Classic also is a type. Some people,men and women, just have a classic look, no matter what they're wearing. It's the way they hold themselves, the jawline or brow, the way they walk or how they talk (Grace Kelly, both Helburns, Cary Grant, James Bond - the character).

Just my 2 cents, but it's an interesting questions. Would love to hear more thoughts!


----------



## luminosity

Love4H said:


> I consider the full skirt dresses to be forever classics. They were the main choice style for centuries
> The dresses you posted are clearly inspired by the Dior classic dress look from the 1950s. Dior still offers them and my mom recently bought it to wear for an opera premiere night at La Scalla.
> I wear this style dress at my office but in not shiny more subtle material.
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana is known for their lace dresses like Chanel is known for tweed jackets and suits. Even Sophie Loren who's the new face for the brand wears their lace dresses. And she's 81!
> So I would say both lace dresses from your pics are inspired by their job.
> Recently I went to the Dolce and Gabbana party. 40% of women were wearing lace dresses. I'm sure the designers were happy to see everyone in their clothing but wonder if they get bored by all that lace-lace-lace non stop.



i thought full skirt dresses are not a choice for classic and timeless pieces and then you mentioned Dior from 1950s, wow, full skirt dresses are old, timeless because in the present time, clothes maker still using that sillhoutes. it's not like i hate full skirt sillhoutes or flare, but to be honest because it's full skirt dresses, then that kind of dresses won't look good in someone in her 30s or more. but i think this flare sillhoutes will work for women in her 30s or more because it's not that dramatic compare to full skirt sillhoutes.

i just checked Dolce and Gabbana website, love love love their collection, esp the lace ones!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)



So glad you're doing better! You got some beautiful pieces! Just the picture with everything on the hangers is so appealing! I love the colors and cuts. I'm also a big fan of the flare. It doesn't make you look chunky at all, it's beautiful. The material is so special and goes great with your skin and hair. And it draws attention to your shape and nice arms, so yeah for that!


----------



## Marylin

Love4H said:


> I consider the full skirt dresses to be forever classics. They were the main choice style for centuries
> The dresses you posted are clearly inspired by the Dior classic dress look from the 1950s. Dior still offers them and my mom recently bought it to wear for an opera premiere night at La Scalla.
> I wear this style dress at my office but in not shiny more subtle material.
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana is known for their lace dresses like Chanel is known for tweed jackets and suits. Even Sophie Loren who's the new face for the brand wears their lace dresses. And she's 81!
> So I would say both lace dresses from your pics are inspired by their job.
> Recently I went to the Dolce and Gabbana party. 40% of women were wearing lace dresses. I'm sure the designers were happy to see everyone in their clothing but wonder if they get bored by all that lace-lace-lace non stop.



Hello Love4H! Funny you'd mention this. I was in the evening gown section of a department store the other day and lots of women were trying on lace dresses. And not all of them looked like they look in a D&G add to say the least. The dresses might have been classic, but the women and the dresses didn't give a classic look. Some might have looked better in the Dior style, some in more androgynous outfits. 
So I'd add that classic for women could also mean anything that makes us look more womanly, without showing too much skin.
And of course there are classic materials. Lace, as mentioned, silk, velvet.
And let's not forget the classic jeans and t-shirt, which is a totally different form of classic, but nevertheless a very timeless combo.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> I agree with Eggtart that timeless and classic can mean many things. I'd say number 2 and 4 of your pictures are more classic than the others, because of the cuts and the hem lengths. I don't think there's THE classic dress or bag or shoe, unless you take a simple black pump maybe, but that's mostly boring. Every designer touches up these so called classic designs, every period has their own. Nothing we wore in the 80s we would wear today, even though it might have been considered classic back then.
> 
> Classic for me means color combinations (black/gold, blue/white stripes, pastels/white) and cuts (pencil skirts, button down shirts, long Blazers).
> Classic also is a type. Some people,men and women, just have a classic look, no matter what they're wearing. It's the way they hold themselves, the jawline or brow, the way they walk or how they talk (Grace Kelly, both Helburns, Cary Grant, James Bond - the character).
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but it's an interesting questions. Would love to hear more thoughts!



i also agree that classic and timeless also a form of color combinations. i usually thought that classic and timeless colors are black, nude, burgundy, navy blue, dark green and also a certain fabric like lace, duchesse satin, taffeta.

it's just i confused with the definition of classic and timeless ._. and when i see full skirt dresses, my thought would be like this 'are these dresses cold be worn for women in her 30s or more?' 'could i keep this dress for eternity?' because i plan to revamp my closet and i don't want the dresses bought in my early 20s couldn't be worn anymore on my, let say when i hit 35s


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Hello Love4H! Funny you'd mention this. I was in the evening gown section of a department store the other day and lots of women were trying on lace dresses. And not all of them looked like they look in a D&G add to say the least. The dresses might have been classic, but the women and the dresses didn't give a classic look. Some might have looked better in the Dior style, some in more androgynous outfits.
> So I'd add that classic for women could also mean anything that makes us look more womanly, without showing too much skin.
> And of course there are classic materials. Lace, as mentioned, silk, velvet.
> And let's not forget the classic jeans and t-shirt, which is a totally different form of classic, but nevertheless a very timeless combo.



hmm this makes me think, could it be that body type also has a part of what they call as classic and timelesss?


----------



## Love4H

luminosity said:


> i thought full skirt dresses are not a choice for classic and timeless pieces and then you mentioned Dior from 1950s, wow, full skirt dresses are old, timeless because in the present time, clothes maker still using that sillhoutes. it's not like i hate full skirt sillhoutes or flare, but to be honest because it's full skirt dresses, then that kind of dresses won't look good in someone in her 30s or more. but i think this flare sillhoutes will work for women in her 30s or more because it's not that dramatic compare to full skirt sillhoutes.
> 
> i just checked Dolce and Gabbana website, love love love their collection, esp the lace ones!



I have very similar dress to the gray one you posted. But mine has fuller skirt and made of a  suit material. I bought it 18 years ago and it still looks great and classic. I combine it with a thin belt, pearls or a neck scarf for official moments or with spiky belt and cuff earrings for more casual looks. I wore it to exams and job interviews, to dates and to courts,  to happy hours, it's my perfect dress  I met Sarcosi, Bush, ***** and Ban Ki Moon wearing that dress. I wore it to divorce my first ex husband and I wore it to meet my second ex husband parents  
That's my definition of a classic dress


----------



## luminosity

Love4H said:


> I have very similar dress to the gray one you posted. But mine has fuller skirt and made of a  suit material. I bought it 18 years ago and it still looks great and classic. I combine it with a thin belt, pearls or a neck scarf for official moments or with spiky belt and cuff earrings for more casual looks. I wore it to exams and job interviews, to dates and to courts,  to happy hours, it's my perfect dress  I met Sarcosi, Bush, ***** and Ban Ki Moon wearing that dress. I wore it to divorce my first ex husband and I wore it to meet my second ex husband parents
> That's my definition of a classic dress



the conclusion is that classic and timeless dress could be worn to any occasions and from young ones to the old ones? i also want to have dress like yours, could be worn in so many events, so don't have to buy other dress for specific occasions. eh, it's not like i can hold myself not to buy new dresses whenever i see the beautiful ones


----------



## Love4H

Marylin said:


> Hello Love4H! Funny you'd mention this. I was in the evening gown section of a department store the other day and lots of women were trying on lace dresses. And not all of them looked like they look in a D&G add to say the least. The dresses might have been classic, but the women and the dresses didn't give a classic look. Some might have looked better in the Dior style, some in more androgynous outfits.
> So I'd add that classic for women could also mean anything that makes us look more womanly, without showing too much skin.
> And of course there are classic materials. Lace, as mentioned, silk, velvet.
> And let's not forget the classic jeans and t-shirt, which is a totally different form of classic, but nevertheless a very timeless combo.



Lace can look too sexy and provocative.  One needs certain poise and  sofistication to pull it off. And off course a good body. 

Love Sophia Loren! She looks great as always!


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)


I love all of your new pieces!  You make me want to run over to Loft.... More importantly, I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Happy Halloween! &#128123;&#128125;&#128128;&#127875;&#127852; !!
> Hope you're all having a wonderful, spooky night!
> I'm staying home with my oldest and his friend, waiting for trick or treaters. Not such a big deal in Germany, but kids in the neighborhood know we're a German-American family, so they know where to get the interesting American sweets and candies.  (I've of course stocked up in the US.)
> 
> Gives me time to think about my London wardrobe. We will only be there for 2 full and 2 half travel days. Apart from dinner at the Shard and tea at the Ritz we don't have anything planned yet.
> I have no idea, what to take, I would love to just take a carry on.
> Should I take a dress? Or pants and heels? My new Prada pants might not be "chic" enough, what do you think?


I've never been to London, but it is hard to imagine that your new Prada outfits wouldn't be chic enough for tea.  Tea is a nice event, but not formal, correct?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> So glad you're doing better! You got some beautiful pieces! Just the picture with everything on the hangers is so appealing! I love the colors and cuts. I'm also a big fan of the flare. It doesn't make you look chunky at all, it's beautiful. The material is so special and goes great with your skin and hair. And it draws attention to your shape and nice arms, so yeah for that!





apl.79 said:


> I love all of your new pieces!  You make me want to run over to Loft.... More importantly, I'm glad you are feeling better.


Thanks!! It was my first time in loft and I think I have added a new go-to place for clothes. I'm just glad I can wear normal clothing again now that many skin is better haha - it's been difficult to get dressed.


----------



## Marylin

Love4H said:


> I have very similar dress to the gray one you posted. But mine has fuller skirt and made of a  suit material. I bought it 18 years ago and it still looks great and classic. I combine it with a thin belt, pearls or a neck scarf for official moments or with spiky belt and cuff earrings for more casual looks. I wore it to exams and job interviews, to dates and to courts,  to happy hours, it's my perfect dress  I met Sarcosi, Bush, ***** and Ban Ki Moon wearing that dress. I wore it to divorce my first ex husband and I wore it to meet my second ex husband parents
> That's my definition of a classic dress



Ok, I think we got to see that dress!


----------



## Marylin

Done packing! I had wanted to ask you guys what to bring and took lots of pictures, but I also had to get done, so this is what I took.
This is for Hightea at the Ritz on my birthday. I was thinking of adding a long Chanel necklace,  but I think that's kind of overkill.


----------



## Marylin

This is going to be dinner at the Shard with the family. Haven't decided on the shoes. I'm taking both and play it by ear.


----------



## Marylin

Another look in case I don't like any of the other two. Pants and t-shirt will be my travel outfit with a long black knit coat and boots. Shoes and bag are still to be decided.


----------



## Marylin

And here is, as promised, the backside. I'm taking the pants and the sweater of course. (Please excuse my messy hair and the grainy picture.)


----------



## Marylin

I also wanted to show you the sweater with a leopard print cami underneath. I'm wearing it with the brown and blue pants, hard to see. Even though the patterns clash I  kind of like it.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i also agree that classic and timeless also a form of color combinations. i usually thought that classic and timeless colors are black, nude, burgundy, navy blue, dark green and also a certain fabric like lace, duchesse satin, taffeta.
> 
> it's just i confused with the definition of classic and timeless ._. and when i see full skirt dresses, my thought would be like this 'are these dresses cold be worn for women in her 30s or more?' 'could i keep this dress for eternity?' because i plan to revamp my closet and i don't want the dresses bought in my early 20s couldn't be worn anymore on my, let say when i hit 35s



That's tough. I'm not sure, if there is a style that suits one single person at any age. You might be wearing something at 20 that is considered timeless, but you might not be able or willing to wear it when you're 35. Women change. Your body changes and so does your style. I've worn more conservative clothes in my early twenties than I'm wearing now. Back than my workplace required it, now that I feel more comfortable with myself and with my style, my wardrobe looks completely different. I did have pieces that one might consider classic, wouldn't want any of them today.

I wouldn't spend any money on anything just because I could wear it until I'm 60. If I don't like it today, I won't then.


----------



## apl.79

I love all of your looks, Marylin!  You look amazingly chic and svelte!  Bravo!  I really like your metallic shoes, and agree the Chanel necklace might be overkill with the ruffle on your top. Are you leaving soon?


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)




Love what you bought, eggtart! I think that you will be able to style your new pieces in many ways. I agree, that the dress with the flared skirt looks great on you!


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> ladies, i want to ask to you about classic, timeless, and could be worn up to like 50 years old maybe clothes (dresses, tops, skirts). what is your definition of classic and timeless wardrobe?
> 
> 
> 
> i am a bit confused about the definition of timeless and classic clothes. like these ones, these are pretty dresses but im not sure the dresses are categorized as a dress that could be worn for woman in her 30s or more. but i think for the black and green dress, could be worn for woman in her 30s or more




I think that possibly timeless and classic are really a bit elusive when it comes to fashion. I see this description a lot in fashion blogs; sometimes attached to very trendy clothing! I bought pieces in my 20's that I thought I would be able to wear for a long time. Some of the pieces were quite pricey, so I didn't want to let go of them. After awhile I realized that they looked dated and I would not want to wear them again. Sometimes just a small detail changes enough that the piece looks dated; the waistline, type of leg or cut. Now I am happy if I am able to wear something for 3 to 5 years! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> And here is, as promised, the backside. I'm taking the pants and the sweater of course. (Please excuse my messy hair and the grainy picture.)







Marylin said:


> I also wanted to show you the sweater with a leopard print cami underneath. I'm wearing it with the brown and blue pants, hard to see. Even though the patterns clash I  kind of like it.




All I will say Marylin is, damn, you look stunning!! I am giving you a standing ovation! [emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Sass

Mina - Have a great time in Italy, I hope that you are able to take a break from your healthy eating to enjoy those treats. Which part of Italy are you in?

Eggtart - I'm so sorry to hear about your shingles, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Your purchases are beautiful and I especially love the dress is it mint?

Marylin - Love your looks for London, my favourite is the knit and I actually like it with the top underneath. I've tried to PM you again but I don't think it has worked. In lieu of that I've put a link for you to my instagram. You'll know how to contact me from there  https://instagram.com/all_the_wonders_she_saw/


----------



## ralz29

I think there's no concrete definition of what timeless/classic is. As others mentioned, your body changes, your taste changes. There are staples, like white shirt, dress pants, etc. which everyone needs in their wardrobe but the style of those would vary from one person to the next. I would say solid neutral colors and fabrics that don't go out of style.

Marylin, I love all your looks, especially the first one with the purple? dress! The cut out sweater is very sexy, I would even wear it with black lace underneath. If you insist on a necklace for the first outfit, I also think a short one would look better so it doesn't clash with the ruffle.
Also, may I say, your body looks great! You should definitely rock light pants when the weather gets sunny again!

Sass, I peeked at your Instagram, too, you are very pretty and your photos look amazing! How's the paperwork going? It's November, did you get it sorted (sorry, if you've mentioned and I've missed)?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Done packing! I had wanted to ask you guys what to bring and took lots of pictures, but I also had to get done, so this is what I took.
> This is for Hightea at the Ritz on my birthday. I was thinking of adding a long Chanel necklace,  but I think that's kind of overkill.


I love all the looks but especially love this dress in this picture. Beautiful.



Mimmy said:


> Love what you bought, eggtart! I think that you will be able to style your new pieces in many ways. I agree, that the dress with the flared skirt looks great on you!


thanks, Mimmy! I'm wearing the first top in the photo today and already got compliments on it. Glad I decided to keep it! Post pics later



Sass said:


> Eggtart - I'm so sorry to hear about your shingles, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Your purchases are beautiful and I especially love the dress is it mint?


thanks, Sass! The dress is actually from Loft. How is your paperwork going? Have you heard anything back yet? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

This is how I paired the first top I got the other day! Pretty much my standard 'uniform' haha but I got a lot of compliments on the color of the skirt. I think having an ivory top makes the skirt stand out more!


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> This is how I paired the first top I got the other day! Pretty much my standard 'uniform' haha but I got a lot of compliments on the color of the skirt. I think having an ivory top makes the skirt stand out more!



Oh, wow! that IS a great colour! The top definitely makes it stand out. I like the neckline ot the top, too


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Oh, wow! that IS a great colour! The top definitely makes it stand out. I like the neckline ot the top, too



Thanks! I've actually let go of all my turtle neck tops because they don't often work for me but I think the neckline no this one isn't too high or bulky, so it looks ok. I wasn't sure about this top at first for that reason but I really love it now and I think it will make all my pencil skirts looks that much better! yay!


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> This is how I paired the first top I got the other day! Pretty much my standard 'uniform' haha but I got a lot of compliments on the color of the skirt. I think having an ivory top makes the skirt stand out more!


You look great!


----------



## eggtartapproved

apl.79 said:


> You look great!



Tnx!

Today I wore the second shirt haha. More loose fitting today as I had to goto the Dr's for a follow-up appt.


----------



## Jen123

Sorry I have been MIA, my mother came to visit over the weekend so I was busy entertaining her! Apl, katdhoneybee, mimmy, marylin and sass, I lost the bid on the SW 50/50s. It went super high and I was not willing to pay that. I am holding out hope of finding some at Nordstrom Rack! 

Katdhoneybee - I love your blazer and leggings! Those leggings look nice and thick and are cut really well. I would be living in those if I had them! 

eggtartapproved - I am so happy you are feeling better, that is terrible you had such an illness. Do you think you caught it from someone? 

Minaanais - I hope you are having a blast in Italy! 



Marylin said:


> I promised to show you the damage I've done today...
> Sorry couldn't take better pictures than these and couldn't find anything online, so you'll have to add much more contrast and color in your mind. Here comes number one.
> These are brown pants with a very blue pattern. (If I call it Mimmy and Eggtart blue, will you know what I mean?  )
> They fit like a dream, and even though my behind doesn't look anything like kat's in her great leggings, I must say, they make a good backside...



Marylin your purchases are beautiful! The pants are super sophisticated and definitely a great addition to your wardrobe. Do you have to get any of it tailored or does it fit? 



luminosity said:


> ladies, i want to ask to you about classic, timeless, and could be worn up to like 50 years old maybe clothes (dresses, tops, skirts). what is your definition of classic and timeless wardrobe?
> 
> i am a bit confused about the definition of timeless and classic clothes. like these ones, these are pretty dresses but im not sure the dresses are categorized as a dress that could be worn for woman in her 30s or more. but i think for the black and green dress, could be worn for woman in her 30s or more



All those dresses are so pretty. I really want the first one in the purple color now! 



eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't shop my own closet today, I did some real shopping at LOFT and found these pieces so that I could shop from my own closet, next year =)



Great pieces! I love easy things that you can wear for just about anything and can coordinate with the rest of your closet. 



Marylin said:


> Done packing! I had wanted to ask you guys what to bring and took lots of pictures, but I also had to get done, so this is what I took.
> This is for Hightea at the Ritz on my birthday. I was thinking of adding a long Chanel necklace,  but I think that's kind of overkill.



Beautiful outfit! I am happy to see you getting some use out of the Chanel bags! You need to post a picture of yourself at hightea for all of us! 



Marylin said:


> And here is, as promised, the backside. I'm taking the pants and the sweater of course. (Please excuse my messy hair and the grainy picture.)



That is super chic! I saw a Valentino sweater that looks identical to that the other day and was dying to get it. You look fantastic!!! 



eggtartapproved said:


> This is how I paired the first top I got the other day! Pretty much my standard 'uniform' haha but I got a lot of compliments on the color of the skirt. I think having an ivory top makes the skirt stand out more!



I think that is awesome your uniform involves a skirt because that always looks nice and coordinated. My uniform of oversized sweater and jeans tends to look sloppy sometimes, especially at work. I need to suck it up and start wearing things that I am not confortable wearing ie skirt and dress


----------



## Jen123

I am going to a wedding in Florida in December and it is hosted at a bed and breakfast type venue. What do you ladies think I should wear? I think I want something with a sleeve since it will probably be in the 50's that time of year. It seems like a maxi length dress might be too dressy since the wedding is near the water.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, my mother came to visit over the weekend so I was busy entertaining her! Apl, katdhoneybee, mimmy, marylin and sass, I lost the bid on the SW 50/50s. It went super high and I was not willing to pay that. I am holding out hope of finding some at Nordstrom Rack!
> 
> eggtartapproved - I am so happy you are feeling better, that is terrible you had such an illness. Do you think you caught it from someone?
> 
> 
> Great pieces! I love easy things that you can wear for just about anything and can coordinate with the rest of your closet.


Hope you had a great time with your mom! I don' think I caught it from anyone, I think I was just so stressed and then the second I let my guard down it felt like attacking - apparently a lot of people in my office around my age has had it, I think it's our industry =S



Jen123 said:


> I am going to a wedding in Florida in December and it is hosted at a bed and breakfast type venue. What do you ladies think I should wear? I think I want something with a sleeve since it will probably be in the 50's that time of year. It seems like a maxi length dress might be too dressy since the wedding is near the water.


what about throwing on a fun blazer over top instead of a sleeved dress, and then you can still stick to dressy underneath?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Wore the flare dress today with a blazer and love it! These last couple of months I'm going to really try to pare down more so that next year I can focus on moving towards a capsule wardrobe.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I am going to a wedding in Florida in December and it is hosted at a bed and breakfast type venue. What do you ladies think I should wear? I think I want something with a sleeve since it will probably be in the 50's that time of year. It seems like a maxi length dress might be too dressy since the wedding is near the water.




Jen, I like eggtart's idea of wearing a sleeveless dress with a jacket over it; gives you more flexibility. I am not sure where in FL the wedding is, but it can still be in the 70's in many areas.

Sorry you didn't win the boots; hope you find some at the Rack. [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Wore the flare dress today with a blazer and love it! These last couple of months I'm going to really try to pare down more so that next year I can focus on moving towards a capsule wardrobe.




You look amazing, eggtart! I love your look too! I am also trying to pare down my wardrobe, but I am not sure if I will make it to a capsule wardrobe. Until the end of the year I am hoping to limit purchases for myself, and focus on buying Christmas presents. I am trying to make well thought out purchases that people will like, without going over budget! [emoji319]


----------



## ralz29

Jen, I agree with eggtart, about a sleevless dress + a jacket/bolero

eggtart, I love the look, very nice silhouette!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> You look amazing, eggtart! I love your look too! I am also trying to pare down my wardrobe, but I am not sure if I will make it to a capsule wardrobe. Until the end of the year I am hoping to limit purchases for myself, and focus on buying Christmas presents. I am trying to make well thought out purchases that people will like, without going over budget! [emoji319]



Thanks, Mimmy! Next year will be more paring down for me, and maybe making some switches in colors when it comes time to replace certain staple items. I will be far from a capsule wardrobe (or even pared down) for next year, but I hope next year I'll be focusing on more refining and not adding to my wardrobe in terms of numbers. I'm done for my shopping budget this year and am really happy with everything I got =) so that said, I shoudl be able to meet my goal this year of at least 3 no-purchasing months =) I'll have 4! (if all goes well haha)


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Jen, I agree with eggtart, about a sleevless dress + a jacket/bolero
> 
> eggtart, I love the look, very nice silhouette!



Thanks, ralz!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you all for your compliments Ladies! You're all too nice. I was happy with everything I brought, but didn't wear the purple dress. Not that I didn't like it,but I got a new one at anthropologie (where else?) and decided to wear that instead. Will try to post pictures. Thanks also for your support. No, the pants didn't even need tailoring, and I will definitely try to wear the open back sweater with a lace top underneath! Thanks for the idea!

Unfortunately I didn't get to do everything I would have liked to, due to getting there a day late,because of the fog in London. So I basically only had two days. We did manage dinner at the shard and high tea at the Ritz and I got the short trench I have been wanting to get at the Burberry outlet. Mina, did you ask where that was? It's in Hackney, the address is Chatham place. It's great for basic pieces, still expensive, about a third off the original prices, though. 

My husband treated me to the Chanel necklace I had been thinking about  he really is the most wonderful person. (We also had to celebrate our engagement 18 years ago). 
Again, pics to be posted...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Wore the flare dress today with a blazer and love it! These last couple of months I'm going to really try to pare down more so that next year I can focus on moving towards a capsule wardrobe.



Eggtart, you're looking great! I love your wardrobe and love how you put everything together. This dress, your skirt and the trousers are so well cut and expensive looking. Great style!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I am going to a wedding in Florida in December and it is hosted at a bed and breakfast type venue. What do you ladies think I should wear? I think I want something with a sleeve since it will probably be in the 50's that time of year. It seems like a maxi length dress might be too dressy since the wedding is near the water.



Jen, sorry you missed out on the boots,but you were smart not to bid over budget. Hope you had fun with your mum. You're really close, aren't you? Do you manage to see each other often? 
I'm also all for a dress, sleeves or not. Maybe knee length? Either full skirt or pleated? I'm a big fan of pretty coats, so what do you think about a matching set? Even if it's casual, I think you should dress up a bit. It's a wedding!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you all for your compliments Ladies! You're all too nice. I was happy with everything I brought, but didn't wear the purple dress. Not that I didn't like it,but I got a new one at anthropologie (where else?) and decided to wear that instead. Will try to post pictures. Thanks also for your support. No, the pants didn't even need tailoring, and I will definitely try to wear the open back sweater with a lace top underneath! Thanks for the idea!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get to do everything I would have liked to, due to getting there a day late,because of the fog in London. So I basically only had two days. We did manage dinner at the shard and high tea at the Ritz and I got the short trench I have been wanting to get at the Burberry outlet. Mina, did you ask where that was? It's in Hackney, the address is Chatham place. It's great for basic pieces, still expensive, about a third off the original prices, though.
> 
> My husband treated me to the Chanel necklace I had been thinking about  he really is the most wonderful person. (We also had to celebrate our engagement 18 years ago).
> Again, pics to be posted...


sounds like a fantastic trip, and congrats on your 18 years!! =) Can't wait to see pictures of your new items!



Marylin said:


> Eggtart, you're looking great! I love your wardrobe and love how you put everything together. This dress, your skirt and the trousers are so well cut and expensive looking. Great style!


Thanks! the better I'm getting at finding great pieces, the easier it is getting to put together better outfits.


----------



## Marylin

The dress I wore for high tea on my birthday yesterday. Borrowed this from the anthropologie site. Wore it with my Chanel flap and black and white Chanel necklace I got last Christmas. A bit short on me, but it seems like you can get away with shorter skirts in England for some  reason.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> The dress I wore for high tea on my birthday yesterday. Borrowed this from the anthropologie site. Wore it with my Chanel flap and black and white Chanel necklace I got last Christmas. A bit short on me, but it seems like you can get away with shorter skirts in England for some  reason.



I LOVE this, it's soo classic looking!! And happy belated birthday!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks eggtart! It doesn't feel so terrible getting old if you're having fun.


----------



## LVoeletters

you guys are very inspirational! I don't really spend money in the clothes dept. anymore. I think because I am always irrationally cold, I err on always being layered up. I also get nervous about sweating lol. So I've become accustomed to wearing the same stuff over and over.

Everyone I thought I was being "hip" and buying good items... but I've basically wasted x amount of money by shopping at forever 21, american eagle, and the like. 


I tried to get myself to not buy anything until i could sell stuff on poshmark and ebay, but no such luck. I ended up lol shopping on and off online the past two months and I've grabbed a couple of rag and bone casual items, a couple of ZARA, banana republic (but this brand is always so big on my body besides sloan and the dresses) and a little of H and M. 

I usually wear kid sized hudson jeans (I know, don't judge me) but I finally bought a couple of pairs of rag and bone and AG. 

Shoes have been eating my budget- I have wide flat feet so most of my clothing money goes to getting a couple of good pairs of shoes. Although, I wish I had some booties. 


I am going to try to make outfits out of what I have and use what I bought without sticking to my normal rut.

btw this is random but:
Has anyone noticed their VINCE items loosening over time?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Mina - Have a great time in Italy, I hope that you are able to take a break from your healthy eating to enjoy those treats. Which part of Italy are you in?
> 
> Eggtart - I'm so sorry to hear about your shingles, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Your purchases are beautiful and I especially love the dress is it mint?
> 
> Marylin - Love your looks for London, my favourite is the knit and I actually like it with the top underneath. I've tried to PM you again but I don't think it has worked. In lieu of that I've put a link for you to my instagram. You'll know how to contact me from there  https://instagram.com/all_the_wonders_she_saw/



Sass, I just now got to look at all these beautiful pictures. Wow, you do travel a lot! And not only are you yourself very pretty, you also have an eye for beauty. You really are amazing, I'm looking forward to all the future pics your posting, especially from London!


----------



## Marylin

LVoeletters said:


> you guys are very inspirational! I don't really spend money in the clothes dept. anymore. I think because I am always irrationally cold, I err on always being layered up. I also get nervous about sweating lol. So I've become accustomed to wearing the same stuff over and over.
> 
> Everyone I thought I was being "hip" and buying good items... but I've basically wasted x amount of money by shopping at forever 21, american eagle, and the like.
> 
> 
> I tried to get myself to not buy anything until i could sell stuff on poshmark and ebay, but no such luck. I ended up lol shopping on and off online the past two months and I've grabbed a couple of rag and bone casual items, a couple of ZARA, banana republic (but this brand is always so big on my body besides sloan and the dresses) and a little of H and M.
> 
> I usually wear kid sized hudson jeans (I know, don't judge me) but I finally bought a couple of pairs of rag and bone and AG.
> 
> Shoes have been eating my budget- I have wide flat feet so most of my clothing money goes to getting a couple of good pairs of shoes. Although, I wish I had some booties.
> 
> 
> I am going to try to make outfits out of what I have and use what I bought without sticking to my normal rut.
> 
> btw this is random but:
> Has anyone noticed their VINCE items loosening over time?



Welcome! Yes, it's tough  not to shop! Even though I originally started this thread, I might be the worst when it comes to showing restraint. My goal is to not spend more this year than I did last year, which is tough when you've found your love for Chanel...
I understand that shoes are tough when you have special requirements. I used to be like this with pants. So I only had a few basic ones and tried to make the rest of my outfit more exciting.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Sass, I just now got to look at all these beautiful pictures. Wow, you do travel a lot! And not only are you yourself very pretty, you also have an eye for beauty. You really are amazing, I'm looking forward to all the future pics your posting, especially from London!


Im' so glad you posted this Marylin becuase I missed the link during my catching up - Sass, you take beautiful pictures! I just followed you and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, happy belated birthday! [emoji512] Your new dress is pretty.  Sounds like your DH is wonderful and great at choosing gifts too!

LVoeletters, welcome to this thread. I still occasionally buy trend pieces at some of the stores you mentioned, but they do not make up the majority of my wardrobe. I have some Vince shoes that I love, but no clothing; so not sure about the sizing. 

Sass, for some reason I also missed the link to your Instagram. Your photos are beautiful; you really have an eye for capturing things in a unique way! I'm a follower too now! &#128248;

A bit of a disappointment on the shopping front this week. I received a blazer that I ordered from Topshop. On the website it was a lovely blush color; irl it is a bright coral. It's also about 2 sizes too big; so back it goes!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> The dress I wore for high tea on my birthday yesterday. Borrowed this from the anthropologie site. Wore it with my Chanel flap and black and white Chanel necklace I got last Christmas. A bit short on me, but it seems like you can get away with shorter skirts in England for some  reason.


Fantastic dress!  I'm sure you looked amazing in it.  Also, can't wait to see all of your new goodies!  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> I am going to a wedding in Florida in December and it is hosted at a bed and breakfast type venue. What do you ladies think I should wear? I think I want something with a sleeve since it will probably be in the 50's that time of year. It seems like a maxi length dress might be too dressy since the wedding is near the water.


Sorry to hear the boots didn't work out, but I know you are great at scoring amazing deals.  I have no doubt you will find exactly what you want at the right price.  As for your outfit for the wedding, I really like the idea of a dress with a jacket.  It's stylish insurance for fall weather.  No one wants to be freezing (or boiling) during a wedding.  You'll have to post your outfit, so we can see another of your chic looks!


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> Wore the flare dress today with a blazer and love it! These last couple of months I'm going to really try to pare down more so that next year I can focus on moving towards a capsule wardrobe.


You look great in all of your new clothes!  You know they are all great pieces when you rip the tags off and wear them immediately.  Funny, I did that very thing the last time I had a haul at Loft.


----------



## eggtartapproved

apl.79 said:


> You look great in all of your new clothes!  *You know they are all great pieces when you rip the tags off and wear them immediately*.  Funny, I did that very thing the last time I had a haul at Loft.


So true! I wore all my purchases this week, so now moving forward, I will legitimately shopping my own wardrobe hehe


----------



## MinaAnais

Wow, so much to catch up! 

This week has been super hectic, but I managed to do everything! Venice was beautiful, the opera was ok, dinner date with boyfriend went well, the cats has their annual visit @ the vet... The last thing for the week is a nearby festival this weekend and then I will have a rest! I am too old for this!

*Marylin*, are you a little Scorpio too?  happy belated birthday!  Mine was on 3rd Nov, yours?  Looking at the pictures, the clothes that you purchased fit you very well, are you sure you need to lose weight???  Really??? Thanks for the info for the Burberry outlet! Hope you had a fab time in London!

*Eggtartapproved*, glad you're recovering well! I like the tops that you bought!

*Sass*, any news on the paperwork?


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Girls for the birthday wishes! And happy belated birthday to you too, Mina. Mine was on the fourth, so I will definitely remember yours! How did your new wardrobe work out so far? What did you wear to La Fenice? What did you see?

Being a Scorpio yourself you surely understand, why I feel I need to loose weight, even if people around me are telling me not to. I need to be who I am, mind and body. Body is comparatively easy.....

I'm sorry I haven't posted my new purchases yet. Didn't get around to take pics and probably won't today. I'm having a little invitation in the afternoon with just a few close friends, so have to prepare and cook and consider,what to wear. I've reached a point in my weight loss efforts,that I definitely have to let go of a lot of pants. Need to go through my wardrobe soon and be tough on it!

And I've promised myself not to keep my big clothes, just in case. I won't allow myself to grow back into them!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Girls for the birthday wishes! And happy belated birthday to you too, Mina. Mine was on the fourth, so I will definitely remember yours! How did your new wardrobe work out so far? What did you wear to La Fenice? What did you see?
> 
> Being a Scorpio yourself you surely understand, why I feel I need to loose weight, even if people around me are telling me not to. I need to be who I am, mind and body. Body is comparatively easy.....
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't posted my new purchases yet. Didn't get around to take pics and probably won't today. I'm having a little invitation in the afternoon with just a few close friends, so have to prepare and cook and consider,what to wear. I've reached a point in my weight loss efforts,that I definitely have to let go of a lot of pants. Need to go through my wardrobe soon and be tough on it!
> 
> And I've promised myself not to keep my big clothes, just in case. I won't allow myself to grow back into them!



Wow, I'll definitely remember your birthday! A healthy mind in a healthy body... I understand your point. Still, you should be very proud of your weight loss! 

I kept the big tops, part of me thinks that they could be useful if I'd ever be pregnant.... 

I came back on 3rd and went to the English National Opera on 4th. I dressed in black (jumpsuit, shoes and coat, no bag!) and combined it with a pair of antique earrings. My boyfriend was impressed .

Look forward seeing the pictures of your purchases, I am sure they will be fab!


----------



## Sass

Welcome LVoeletters!! Your buys sound great I'm looking forward to hearing more about your wardrobe choices and purchases [emoji4]

Mimmy sorry to hear your topshop jacket was not ideal at all. Good luck on the hunt did you specifically want a blush coloured one? 

Eggtart I adore both of your looks from your new loft pieces. So versatile and you will get so much use from them I am sure. I can see your dress is green and when I asked originally if it was mint I was seeing the dress colour as mint haha but I'm guessing there is a mint brand? 

Mina happiest of birthdays I am so glad to hear you enjoyed Italy and got to wear your lovely jumpsuit! I bet you looked wonderful celebration a birthday and meeting so healthy lifestyle / fitness goals!

Marylin I love your new dress it looks so wonderful on the model even so I can just imagine with your light hair and the Chanel it would be a knockout. Happiest of birthdays and if you get a chance to post a picture of your Chanel necklace please do! 

How's study going Ralz? 

Jen very sorry to hear your missed boots I am hoping you will find them at another place for the price you are after. I'm keen to hear some techniques on this bargin shopping expertise of yours too! 

Welcome


----------



## Sass

ralz29 said:


> Sass, I peeked at your Instagram, too, you are very pretty and your photos look amazing! How's the paperwork going? It's November, did you get it sorted (sorry, if you've mentioned and I've missed)?







Marylin said:


> Sass, I just now got to look at all these beautiful pictures. Wow, you do travel a lot! And not only are you yourself very pretty, you also have an eye for beauty. You really are amazing, I'm looking forward to all the future pics your posting, especially from London!







eggtartapproved said:


> Im' so glad you posted this Marylin becuase I missed the link during my catching up - Sass, you take beautiful pictures! I just followed you and can't wait to see more!







Mimmy said:


> Sass, for some reason I also missed the link to your Instagram. Your photos are beautiful; you really have an eye for capturing things in a unique way! I'm a follower too now! &#128248;




Awwwhh shucks you ladies are all so sweet thank you. I'll make sure I follow you both too Mimmy and Eggtart [emoji177] Yes I do love the photography and if would be good to do some work on the side (may be an option it seems). When I finally get some work and save some more I'm also buying myself some C - but not Chanel (as yet) but I am really wanting the Chanel of the cannon's [emoji5]&#65039;

Marylin yes I do love my travel it's why I'm here really to work and see Europe! It's weird people say Aussies are an adventurous lot and travel a great deal. I didn't see it as anything too crazy but I've met people my age in England who have never left England and that itself blows my mind ... 

No love with the paperwork. Was given a deadline of Monday that it would have been done. I've called and they've told me at least 2-3 more weeks so job hunting it is [emoji15]


----------



## Mimmy

Mina, happy belated birthday to you too! [emoji320]

Sass, I did not really "need" a blush colored jacket, but one showed up at a good price on the Topshop website. I remembered that we had been discussing blush and nude earlier in this thread, when Marylin posted some inspiration pics. I thought it might be a good piece to add to my wardrobe. I could have almost lived with the color, but the size just would not work. 

I am still trying not to complain about the beautiful weather in FL. We are having a heat wave; it has been in the high 80's and yesterday it was 90! My fall clothes are getting restless in my closet though.[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Awwwhh shucks you ladies are all so sweet thank you. I'll make sure I follow you both too Mimmy and Eggtart [emoji177] Yes I do love the photography and if would be good to do some work on the side (may be an option it seems). When I finally get some work and save some more I'm also buying myself some C - but not Chanel (as yet) but I am really wanting the Chanel of the cannon's [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Marylin yes I do love my travel it's why I'm here really to work and see Europe! It's weird people say Aussies are an adventurous lot and travel a great deal. I didn't see it as anything too crazy but I've met people my age in England who have never left England and that itself blows my mind ...
> 
> No love with the paperwork. Was given a deadline of Monday that it would have been done. I've called and they've told me at least 2-3 more weeks so job hunting it is [emoji15]



Sass, thanks for following me on Insta! Haha!! [emoji23] It will not take much of your time, as I have only posted 2 photos so far. Hopefully I will become more active.

The good thing about you mentioning it; is it made me look for eggtart's Insta. Wow, who would have thought there would be so many variations of eggtart! So now I am following eggtart too!

I am frustrated just hearing about your paperwork! I think in our society in general we have made things too complicated!  At one of the medical practices I work at, we moved. Simple enough. We called one of the vendors that supplies us with allergy serum. We spend thousands of dollars yearly with them. They faxed us a 4 page application to fill out! Unfortunately they are the only maker's of certain products so we cannot change who we buy from!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Wow, so much to catch up!
> 
> This week has been super hectic, but I managed to do everything! Venice was beautiful, the opera was ok, dinner date with boyfriend went well, the cats has their annual visit @ the vet... The last thing for the week is a nearby festival this weekend and then I will have a rest! I am too old for this!
> 
> *Marylin*, are you a little Scorpio too?  happy belated birthday!  Mine was on 3rd Nov, yours?  Looking at the pictures, the clothes that you purchased fit you very well, are you sure you need to lose weight???  Really??? Thanks for the info for the Burberry outlet! Hope you had a fab time in London!
> 
> *Eggtartapproved*, glad you're recovering well! I like the tops that you bought!
> 
> *Sass*, any news on the paperwork?


Happy belated birthday!!! And many thanks!



Sass said:


> Welcome LVoeletters!! Your buys sound great I'm looking forward to hearing more about your wardrobe choices and purchases [emoji4]
> 
> Mimmy sorry to hear your topshop jacket was not ideal at all. Good luck on the hunt did you specifically want a blush coloured one?
> 
> Eggtart I adore both of your looks from your new loft pieces. So versatile and you will get so much use from them I am sure. I can see your dress is green and when I asked originally if it was mint I was seeing the dress colour as mint haha but I'm guessing there is a mint brand?
> 
> Mina happiest of birthdays I am so glad to hear you enjoyed Italy and got to wear your lovely jumpsuit! I bet you looked wonderful celebration a birthday and meeting so healthy lifestyle / fitness goals!
> 
> Marylin I love your new dress it looks so wonderful on the model even so I can just imagine with your light hair and the Chanel it would be a knockout. Happiest of birthdays and if you get a chance to post a picture of your Chanel necklace please do!
> 
> How's study going Ralz?
> 
> Jen very sorry to hear your missed boots I am hoping you will find them at another place for the price you are after. I'm keen to hear some techniques on this bargin shopping expertise of yours too!
> 
> Welcome


oh oops lol, I thought mint might have been a brand I never heard of lol. The dress is actually black and white hehe, I think it's the lighting in the bathroom rofl. 



Mimmy said:


> Sass, thanks for following me on Insta! Haha!! [emoji23] It will not take much of your time, as I have only posted 2 photos so far. Hopefully I will become more active.
> 
> The good thing about you mentioning it; is it made me look for eggtart's Insta. Wow, who would have thought there would be so many variations of eggtart! So now I am following eggtart too!
> 
> I am frustrated just hearing about your paperwork! I think in our society in general we have made things too complicated!  At one of the medical practices I work at, we moved. Simple enough. We called one of the vendors that supplies us with allergy serum. We spend thousands of dollars yearly with them. They faxed us a 4 page application to fill out! Unfortunately they are the only maker's of certain products so we cannot change who we buy from!


Ooh tnx for following, Mimmy! I found you through sass too lol. And agreed, paperwork is the pits. My industry has tons and one missing initial can throw things out of wack.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Awwwhh shucks you ladies are all so sweet thank you. I'll make sure I follow you both too Mimmy and Eggtart [emoji177] Yes I do love the photography and if would be good to do some work on the side (may be an option it seems). When I finally get some work and save some more I'm also buying myself some C - but not Chanel (as yet) but I am really wanting the Chanel of the cannon's [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Marylin yes I do love my travel it's why I'm here really to work and see Europe! It's weird people say Aussies are an adventurous lot and travel a great deal. I didn't see it as anything too crazy but I've met people my age in England who have never left England and that itself blows my mind ...
> 
> No love with the paperwork. Was given a deadline of Monday that it would have been done. I've called and they've told me at least 2-3 more weeks so job hunting it is [emoji15]


Sorry to hear this, sass. It'll be their loss when they finally get their act together and you've found another job.


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Hope you had a great time with your mom! I don' think I caught it from anyone, I think I was just so stressed and then the second I let my guard down it felt like attacking - apparently a lot of people in my office around my age has had it, I think it's our industry =S
> 
> 
> 
> what about throwing on a fun blazer over top instead of a sleeved dress, and then you can still stick to dressy underneath?







Mimmy said:


> Jen, I like eggtart's idea of wearing a sleeveless dress with a jacket over it; gives you more flexibility. I am not sure where in FL the wedding is, but it can still be in the 70's in many areas.
> 
> Sorry you didn't win the boots; hope you find some at the Rack. [emoji4]







ralz29 said:


> Jen, I agree with eggtart, about a sleevless dress + a jacket/bolero
> 
> eggtart, I love the look, very nice silhouette!




That is a great idea to pair with a blazer! I really do need a new black blazer too. It will be near Tampa so the weather could be great or terrible at that time of year.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thank you all for your compliments Ladies! You're all too nice. I was happy with everything I brought, but didn't wear the purple dress. Not that I didn't like it,but I got a new one at anthropologie (where else?) and decided to wear that instead. Will try to post pictures. Thanks also for your support. No, the pants didn't even need tailoring, and I will definitely try to wear the open back sweater with a lace top underneath! Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get to do everything I would have liked to, due to getting there a day late,because of the fog in London. So I basically only had two days. We did manage dinner at the shard and high tea at the Ritz and I got the short trench I have been wanting to get at the Burberry outlet. Mina, did you ask where that was? It's in Hackney, the address is Chatham place. It's great for basic pieces, still expensive, about a third off the original prices, though.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband treated me to the Chanel necklace I had been thinking about  he really is the most wonderful person. (We also had to celebrate our engagement 18 years ago).
> 
> Again, pics to be posted...







Marylin said:


> Jen, sorry you missed out on the boots,but you were smart not to bid over budget. Hope you had fun with your mum. You're really close, aren't you? Do you manage to see each other often?
> 
> I'm also all for a dress, sleeves or not. Maybe knee length? Either full skirt or pleated? I'm a big fan of pretty coats, so what do you think about a matching set? Even if it's casual, I think you should dress up a bit. It's a wedding!




Ahhh I cannot wait to see your new purchase!! Your husband is amazing! I am glad you had a great birthday and engagement anniversary celebration [emoji4]

Yes my mom and I are pretty close! Unfortunately I only get to see my parents about 3 times per year because of the distance. As much as I miss home, I don't think I could move back up north ever again. I just love the weather down where I am! I showed her around my new city and she absolutely loves it. We went shopping too and she bought a van cleef perlee necklace since there is no van cleef where they live. It was a great weekend and I am definitely looking forward to going home for Christmas.


----------



## Jen123

LVoeletters said:


> you guys are very inspirational! I don't really spend money in the clothes dept. anymore. I think because I am always irrationally cold, I err on always being layered up. I also get nervous about sweating lol. So I've become accustomed to wearing the same stuff over and over.
> 
> Everyone I thought I was being "hip" and buying good items... but I've basically wasted x amount of money by shopping at forever 21, american eagle, and the like.
> 
> 
> I tried to get myself to not buy anything until i could sell stuff on poshmark and ebay, but no such luck. I ended up lol shopping on and off online the past two months and I've grabbed a couple of rag and bone casual items, a couple of ZARA, banana republic (but this brand is always so big on my body besides sloan and the dresses) and a little of H and M.
> 
> I usually wear kid sized hudson jeans (I know, don't judge me) but I finally bought a couple of pairs of rag and bone and AG.
> 
> Shoes have been eating my budget- I have wide flat feet so most of my clothing money goes to getting a couple of good pairs of shoes. Although, I wish I had some booties.
> 
> 
> I am going to try to make outfits out of what I have and use what I bought without sticking to my normal rut.
> 
> btw this is random but:
> Has anyone noticed their VINCE items loosening over time?




Oh goodness my Vince stuff happens to shrink over time because I am the worlds worst at laundry! I shrink everything and I don't know why! My fiancé isn't too happy because I just shrunk a bunch of his theory button ups!



apl.79 said:


> Sorry to hear the boots didn't work out, but I know you are great at scoring amazing deals.  I have no doubt you will find exactly what you want at the right price.  As for your outfit for the wedding, I really like the idea of a dress with a jacket.  It's stylish insurance for fall weather.  No one wants to be freezing (or boiling) during a wedding.  You'll have to post your outfit, so we can see another of your chic looks!




I will definitely post a picture when I find something! I am so excited for an excuse to dress up hehe


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> Welcome LVoeletters!! Your buys sound great I'm looking forward to hearing more about your wardrobe choices and purchases [emoji4]
> 
> Mimmy sorry to hear your topshop jacket was not ideal at all. Good luck on the hunt did you specifically want a blush coloured one?
> 
> Eggtart I adore both of your looks from your new loft pieces. So versatile and you will get so much use from them I am sure. I can see your dress is green and when I asked originally if it was mint I was seeing the dress colour as mint haha but I'm guessing there is a mint brand?
> 
> Mina happiest of birthdays I am so glad to hear you enjoyed Italy and got to wear your lovely jumpsuit! I bet you looked wonderful celebration a birthday and meeting so healthy lifestyle / fitness goals!
> 
> Marylin I love your new dress it looks so wonderful on the model even so I can just imagine with your light hair and the Chanel it would be a knockout. Happiest of birthdays and if you get a chance to post a picture of your Chanel necklace please do!
> 
> How's study going Ralz?
> 
> Jen very sorry to hear your missed boots I am hoping you will find them at another place for the price you are after. I'm keen to hear some techniques on this bargin shopping expertise of yours too!
> 
> Welcome




Oh sass I could write a book on my bargain shopping adventures ... It's one of my few hobbies and I'm very invested in it lol. My best advice is to go early in the morning because someone else will snatch it if they see it first. I love visiting tj maxx and notdstrom rack first thing in the morning every Saturday. It's like my little weekend ritual to unwind from the week.


----------



## Jen123

Ladies I was BAD this weekend. Here are my purchases, all deeply discounted so I couldn't say no!

Vince poncho on sale for $140




Dvf dress for $90. Thinking of wearing this for thanksgiving dinner




Dvf silk poncho for only $33!!




Paige denim jacket for $37




Veda leather jacket for $140 down from $870!




Rag and bone blazer for $80


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was BAD this weekend. Here are my purchases, all deeply discounted so I couldn't say no!
> 
> Vince poncho on sale for $140
> 
> View attachment 3181484
> 
> 
> Dvf dress for $90. Thinking of wearing this for thanksgiving dinner
> 
> View attachment 3181485
> 
> 
> Dvf silk poncho for only $33!!
> 
> View attachment 3181487
> 
> 
> Paige denim jacket for $37
> 
> View attachment 3181488
> 
> 
> Veda leather jacket for $140 down from $870!
> 
> View attachment 3181491
> 
> 
> Rag and bone blazer for $80
> 
> View attachment 3181494


Fantastic finds, Jen!  You really do find the most amazing pieces.  That leather jacket is absolute perfection.  It looks so buttery!


----------



## astromantic

Jen123 said:


> Rag and bone blazer for $80
> 
> View attachment 3181494




That is a beautiful blazer and great price on the leather jacket! I got my Soia &Kyo jacket for about $80 a few years back and haven't managed to beat that price for a leather jacket again. I'm in Canada though so we don't have as many outlets for great deals like the U.S. 

I definitely blew my budget this year, though the target goal I had set was really low for the year and a little unrealistic. Had to get a new heavy duty winter parka this year. My old one is over 10 years and it's lost all its down,even the outer fabric was showing its age. Then I found boots that I couldn't pass up because I've been looking for cognac ankle booties forever! Thankfully it was 65% off retail. Then I had to replace a whole bunch of undergarments, particularly after having a child. That was an expense I had expected but didn't like spending on  I still need to replace my trench coats for next spring. I typically avoid buying outerwear (I don't find it fun to buy) and now I really need to replace them! I'm trying really hard to not shop but holiday season gets me itching...argh, how are some of you coping with this? Or are you just giving in lol?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Wow, I'll definitely remember your birthday! A healthy mind in a healthy body... I understand your point. Still, you should be very proud of your weight loss!
> 
> I kept the big tops, part of me thinks that they could be useful if I'd ever be pregnant....
> 
> I came back on 3rd and went to the English National Opera on 4th. I dressed in black (jumpsuit, shoes and coat, no bag!) and combined it with a pair of antique earrings. My boyfriend was impressed .
> 
> Look forward seeing the pictures of your purchases, I am sure they will be fab!



Ah! You must have looked stunning! Do I know your hair color? If so I've forgotten, please remind me again. 

Re, pregnancy clothes: having gone through it twice, I found that just bigger clothes didn't quite get me through those months. The body changes so much, pants need to be either above or below the belly, the belly itself changes position, the chest and back get bigger and my bum was enormous! It was such a relieve the first time I wore pregnancy pants!
Well, we will cross that bridge, when we get to it (i.e. You do...). Nowadays there're so many cute outfits out there from so many cheaper brands, it's almost a shame you can wear most of them only while pregnant.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Welcome LVoeletters!! Your buys sound great I'm looking forward to hearing more about your wardrobe choices and purchases [emoji4]
> 
> Mimmy sorry to hear your topshop jacket was not ideal at all. Good luck on the hunt did you specifically want a blush coloured one?
> 
> Eggtart I adore both of your looks from your new loft pieces. So versatile and you will get so much use from them I am sure. I can see your dress is green and when I asked originally if it was mint I was seeing the dress colour as mint haha but I'm guessing there is a mint brand?
> 
> Mina happiest of birthdays I am so glad to hear you enjoyed Italy and got to wear your lovely jumpsuit! I bet you looked wonderful celebration a birthday and meeting so healthy lifestyle / fitness goals!
> 
> Marylin I love your new dress it looks so wonderful on the model even so I can just imagine with your light hair and the Chanel it would be a knockout. Happiest of birthdays and if you get a chance to post a picture of your Chanel necklace please do!
> 
> How's study going Ralz?
> 
> Jen very sorry to hear your missed boots I am hoping you will find them at another place for the price you are after. I'm keen to hear some techniques on this bargin shopping expertise of yours too!
> 
> Welcome



Thanks Sass, it's almost impossible to take a picture of the necklace. Unfortunately I don't hav your skills. It is so dainty, I need very good light.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Awwwhh shucks you ladies are all so sweet thank you. I'll make sure I follow you both too Mimmy and Eggtart [emoji177] Yes I do love the photography and if would be good to do some work on the side (may be an option it seems). When I finally get some work and save some more I'm also buying myself some C - but not Chanel (as yet) but I am really wanting the Chanel of the cannon's [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Marylin yes I do love my travel it's why I'm here really to work and see Europe! It's weird people say Aussies are an adventurous lot and travel a great deal. I didn't see it as anything too crazy but I've met people my age in England who have never left England and that itself blows my mind ...
> 
> No love with the paperwork. Was given a deadline of Monday that it would have been done. I've called and they've told me at least 2-3 more weeks so job hunting it is [emoji15]



Can't believe they're not getting it done!  pretty soon it's going to be Christmas and everything shuts down, perfect excuse for them to delay the paperwork even more! I so hope you will soon be able to work and make enough to buy your hg of cameras!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Mina, happy belated birthday to you too! [emoji320]
> 
> Sass, I did not really "need" a blush colored jacket, but one showed up at a good price on the Topshop website. I remembered that we had been discussing blush and nude earlier in this thread, when Marylin posted some inspiration pics. I thought it might be a good piece to add to my wardrobe. I could have almost lived with the color, but the size just would not work.
> 
> I am still trying not to complain about the beautiful weather in FL. We are having a heat wave; it has been in the high 80's and yesterday it was 90! My fall clothes are getting restless in my closet though.[emoji295]&#65039;



Can't believe it's still so hot over there! Even though we're enjoying a little bit of summer here as well. I was barefoot in my shoes yesterday. In Germany. In November!
Won't last long, I'm afraid. And then we'll be experience winter until April I'm afraid.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Ahhh I cannot wait to see your new purchase!! Your husband is amazing! I am glad you had a great birthday and engagement anniversary celebration [emoji4]
> 
> Yes my mom and I are pretty close! Unfortunately I only get to see my parents about 3 times per year because of the distance. As much as I miss home, I don't think I could move back up north ever again. I just love the weather down where I am! I showed her around my new city and she absolutely loves it. We went shopping too and she bought a van cleef perlee necklace since there is no van cleef where they live. It was a great weekend and I am definitely looking forward to going home for Christmas.



Those times are so precious. I live 10 meters away from my mother, since I'm her caretaker. It sometimes does get difficult,  and I'm afraid I don't always appreciate her as much as I should, yet I do enjoy being so close and if I'm gone I do miss her a lot. She's also always the first I show my new purchases, since she has very good taste. I care for her opinion and wouldn't keep anything she didn't like. 
I think nothing can beat a mother / daughter relationship.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was BAD this weekend. Here are my purchases, all deeply discounted so I couldn't say no!
> 
> Vince poncho on sale for $140
> 
> View attachment 3181484
> 
> 
> Dvf dress for $90. Thinking of wearing this for thanksgiving dinner
> 
> View attachment 3181485
> 
> 
> Dvf silk poncho for only $33!!
> 
> View attachment 3181487
> 
> 
> Paige denim jacket for $37
> 
> View attachment 3181488
> 
> 
> Veda leather jacket for $140 down from $870!
> 
> View attachment 3181491
> 
> 
> Rag and bone blazer for $80
> 
> View attachment 3181494



Wow! 
I want everything!! (And have some very similar clothes.)
I love the leather jacket, what a bargain! The poncho is great, so is the blazer and the dress. What's funny is, that I bought a DvF dress/tunic the same pattern as your black and white one in May in November (at regular price, though...) 
You are an expert shopper!!!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> That is a beautiful blazer and great price on the leather jacket! I got my Soia &Kyo jacket for about $80 a few years back and haven't managed to beat that price for a leather jacket again. I'm in Canada though so we don't have as many outlets for great deals like the U.S.
> 
> I definitely blew my budget this year, though the target goal I had set was really low for the year and a little unrealistic. Had to get a new heavy duty winter parka this year. My old one is over 10 years and it's lost all its down,even the outer fabric was showing its age. Then I found boots that I couldn't pass up because I've been looking for cognac ankle booties forever! Thankfully it was 65% off retail. Then I had to replace a whole bunch of undergarments, particularly after having a child. That was an expense I had expected but didn't like spending on  I still need to replace my trench coats for next spring. I typically avoid buying outerwear (I don't find it fun to buy) and now I really need to replace them! I'm trying really hard to not shop but holiday season gets me itching...argh, how are some of you coping with this? Or are you just giving in lol?



Astromantic, I hear you. I'm always trying to consider, whether what I want is something I don't have yet and that I really would get a lot of wear out of. What threw me off the last weeks and months is the fact that my clothes just don't fit as nicely as they should. I was basically down to one pair of black pants and one pair of jeans, so I got those two pairs of Prada pants I posted earlier. I will still need to get some warmer winter pants, though. Same with Coats. I'm trying to just use my old ones, but I look like I threw a carpet over my shoulders. It's fun shopping when you're thinner, but it's sad to let go of pretty and beloved clothes that just don't fit any more. So I definitely will have blown any budget whatsoever by the end of the year. Also had to buy underwear, and I hadn't planned on that.

At least I was pretty good about bags and accessories like gloves and scarves and hats. I have so many, I will never need more, I'm afraid. There's one Chanel bag I would love to have, but I will not get it until I have every penny saved in my piggy bank. Even if the bag is gone by the time I have saved enough.


----------



## Marylin

I still haven't taken any ootd pics yet. In fact I've been in bed all day trying to fight a cold that I just can't have, due to a very busy workweek ahead. Wish me luck! I'm taking so much Advil, my brain is sheer cotton balls. 
I managed to get caught up with you guys, which is always fun, and I took pics of my anthropology purchases. Here's the dress again.


----------



## Marylin

And got these two tops for the holiday season. Mostly for after work events. (This one is dark blue and shinier than it looks in the pic.)


----------



## Marylin

This one is my favorite though. I probably could pair it with silver and gold alike.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was BAD this weekend. Here are my purchases, all deeply discounted so I couldn't say no!
> 
> Vince poncho on sale for $140
> 
> View attachment 3181484
> 
> 
> Dvf dress for $90. Thinking of wearing this for thanksgiving dinner
> 
> View attachment 3181485
> 
> 
> Dvf silk poncho for only $33!!
> 
> View attachment 3181487
> 
> 
> Paige denim jacket for $37
> 
> View attachment 3181488
> 
> 
> Veda leather jacket for $140 down from $870!
> 
> View attachment 3181491
> 
> 
> Rag and bone blazer for $80
> 
> View attachment 3181494


AMAZING finds congrats!! I love them all



astromantic said:


> That is a beautiful blazer and great price on the leather jacket! I got my Soia &Kyo jacket for about $80 a few years back and haven't managed to beat that price for a leather jacket again. I'm in Canada though so we don't have as many outlets for great deals like the U.S.
> 
> I definitely blew my budget this year, though the target goal I had set was really low for the year and a little unrealistic. Had to get a new heavy duty winter parka this year. My old one is over 10 years and it's lost all its down,even the outer fabric was showing its age. Then I found boots that I couldn't pass up because I've been looking for cognac ankle booties forever! Thankfully it was 65% off retail. Then I had to replace a whole bunch of undergarments, particularly after having a child. That was an expense I had expected but didn't like spending on  I still need to replace my trench coats for next spring. I typically avoid buying outerwear (I don't find it fun to buy) and now I really need to replace them! I'm trying really hard to not shop but holiday season gets me itching...argh, how are some of you coping with this? Or are you just giving in lol?


UGH I went shopping this weekend too. I accompanied my friend to the Banana outlet because she wanted to look for jeans and I just shouldn't be allowed in that store, especially just having posted here that I'm done for the year, after breaking my budget. And I just broke it again. I found some amazing pieces and did find a black sleeveless top to complete my sleeveless top wardrobe staple section (so that's a bonus) but now I must really really stop. I bought 5 things and I went home and donated 1 item. A bit of a long way to go since the previous week I brought in 4 and let go of 1. Sigh.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> This one is my favorite though. I probably could pair it with silver and gold alike.


they are all beautiful pieces!


----------



## luminosity

ladies, please help me choose from both dresses. i need to pick one. for reference i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was BAD this weekend. Here are my purchases, all deeply discounted so I couldn't say no!
> 
> Vince poncho on sale for $140
> 
> View attachment 3181484
> 
> 
> Dvf dress for $90. Thinking of wearing this for thanksgiving dinner
> 
> View attachment 3181485
> 
> 
> Dvf silk poncho for only $33!!
> 
> View attachment 3181487
> 
> 
> Paige denim jacket for $37
> 
> View attachment 3181488
> 
> 
> Veda leather jacket for $140 down from $870!
> 
> View attachment 3181491
> 
> 
> Rag and bone blazer for $80
> 
> View attachment 3181494




I think you win the shopping Olympics, Jen! You picked up some really great pieces at amazing prices.&#127941;


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This one is my favorite though. I probably could pair it with silver and gold alike.




Hope you feel better, Marylin! 

Great closet additions! And you reminded me; it really is time to prepare for the holidays, isn't it? I probably have some holiday outfits that will work, as long as the temperature finally drops a bit. I am having trouble with gift shopping though. I like to buy things that I think are really suited to each individual, and I think that I have often succeeded. This year I just haven't been finding things that seem that great. Maybe it's still too early; maybe I'm lacking inspiration! &#129300;


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> AMAZING finds congrats!! I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH I went shopping this weekend too. I accompanied my friend to the Banana outlet because she wanted to look for jeans and I just shouldn't be allowed in that store, especially just having posted here that I'm done for the year, after breaking my budget. And I just broke it again. I found some amazing pieces and did find a black sleeveless top to complete my sleeveless top wardrobe staple section (so that's a bonus) but now I must really really stop. I bought 5 things and I went home and donated 1 item. A bit of a long way to go since the previous week I brought in 4 and let go of 1. Sigh.



Aww, don't be too hard on yourself eggtart. If you had passed by the clothing pieces that you were looking for, you might have regretted that too![emoji15]It's a balance between sticking to a budget, not adding too many numbers of items to your closet and keeping fashion fun and inspiring! 

I am really also trying not to fill my closet up after a major closet purge in 2014. I feel that the rest of my life is at times pretty stressful and buying nice things is one of the things that really brings me joy! Even though tops are on my "do not buy" list; I have 2 on their way to me. Haha! One is a graphic tee; don't know that I will really count this. The other is a Phillip Lim top from his regular line. You may remember my Phillip Lim for Target dress that I like so much, so I've been hunting for something from his regular line that would also work with my wardrobe. If it works and fits, I will have to count this! This is the first year that I've really kept track of my clothing and accessory purchases, and so far I feel like the amount of money I've spent is reasonable for me. It will be a good reference point for 2016!



luminosity said:


> ladies, please help me choose from both dresses. i need to pick one. for reference i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!



luminosity, this is a tough choice. Both dresses are very pretty! I like the velvet one, but I feel it limits you to the fall and winter; that is probably when you want to wear it though. The green dress is more unexpected/unique to me. If it looks good on you, I think it would be beautiful! It may help us to know what kind of events you would like to wear it for too.[emoji4]


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> luminosity, this is a tough choice. Both dresses are very pretty! I like the velvet one, but I feel it limits you to the fall and winter; that is probably when you want to wear it though. The green dress is more unexpected/unique to me. If it looks good on you, I think it would be beautiful! It may help us to know what kind of events you would like to wear it for too.[emoji4]



i actually don't have any event coming up. it's just that i haven't shopped these past months and i want to buy new fashion items ._. but i prefer something that could be worn to any event and classy. i guess the velvet one will do, right? but i also love the lace one. it's just.. different. with collar and frill sleeves.


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> AMAZING finds congrats!! I love them all
> 
> 
> UGH I went shopping this weekend too. I accompanied my friend to the Banana outlet because she wanted to look for jeans and I just shouldn't be allowed in that store, especially just having posted here that I'm done for the year, after breaking my budget. And I just broke it again. I found some amazing pieces and did find a black sleeveless top to complete my sleeveless top wardrobe staple section (so that's a bonus) but now I must really really stop. I bought 5 things and I went home and donated 1 item. A bit of a long way to go since the previous week I brought in 4 and let go of 1. Sigh.



i haven't shopped for a while and it's soooo.... empty. this is so wrong. i feel the emptiness because i don't buy anything like for two months? 

btw, what is Banana outlet? is it Banana Republic?


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> I still haven't taken any ootd pics yet. In fact I've been in bed all day trying to fight a cold that I just can't have, due to a very busy workweek ahead. Wish me luck! I'm taking so much Advil, my brain is sheer cotton balls.
> I managed to get caught up with you guys, which is always fun, and I took pics of my anthropology purchases. Here's the dress again.



i like this dress actually. saw one from ted baker and it's just sooo beautful. the style just like your dress, but different material. i also saw the same style (almost) from zara but hmm i don't have this kind of "click" feeling when i saw it.

which event you will be wearing that dress?


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> ladies, please help me choose from both dresses. i need to pick one. for reference i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!


I like the green a lot and think it can be worn to many events. The black one is pretty but also seems heavy because of the material. A the green seems like it can be styled in many different ways by throwing a cardigan or blazer over it because of the cut. 

Yes, banana is banana Republic 

Marylin, hope you're feeling better today!

And thanks, mimmy, just have to keep reminding myself that I've made a lot of progres and if I'm filling in gaps to make my eventual wardrobe better, it's ok too.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

luminosity said:


> ladies, please help me choose from both dresses. i need to pick one. for reference i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!



Hi, I think it depends on you individually - your body shape, coloring, etc. The velvet is dressier, more holiday, but I do like the deep color.


----------



## luminosity

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hi, I think it depends on you individually - your body shape, coloring, etc. The velvet is dressier, more holiday, but I do like the deep color.



ya, i also like the color but true, it's a bit dressier. i like the shoulder part. it's just elegant. hmm i'm still confused between velvet or lace


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> I like the green a lot and think it can be worn to many events. The black one is pretty but also seems heavy because of the material. A the green seems like it can be styled in many different ways by throwing a cardigan or blazer over it because of the cut.
> 
> Yes, banana is banana Republic
> 
> Marylin, hope you're feeling better today!
> 
> And thanks, mimmy, just have to keep reminding myself that I've made a lot of progres and if I'm filling in gaps to make my eventual wardrobe better, it's ok too.



mhhh it's difficult since i love velvet! but true, i can imagine myself dress up in the daylight wearing the green one but the velvet is just not right if i am wearing it on daylight. it's more for night event.


----------



## eggtartapproved

weather is dropping, busting out my red trench! this piece makes me so happy! and my ootd is all from my closet hehe - the latest top from loft again.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> AMAZING finds congrats!! I love them all
> 
> 
> UGH I went shopping this weekend too. I accompanied my friend to the Banana outlet because she wanted to look for jeans and I just shouldn't be allowed in that store, especially just having posted here that I'm done for the year, after breaking my budget. And I just broke it again. I found some amazing pieces and did find a black sleeveless top to complete my sleeveless top wardrobe staple section (so that's a bonus) but now I must really really stop. I bought 5 things and I went home and donated 1 item. A bit of a long way to go since the previous week I brought in 4 and let go of 1. Sigh.



 Don't be so hard on yourself. If you love your new purchases and if they help making you wear what you've got more often, they are good additions. I can't imagine banana outlet breaking the bank, right? I wish I had access to one! I'm pretty fond of their clothes and shoes. Can't wait to see your new clothes!


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> ladies, please help me choose from both dresses. i need to pick one. for reference i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!



As many have said before: go for the green one! It's more modern and sophisticate, and since you're such a tiny person you will look stunning in it. The velvet might just overwhelm you. It's cute, but very conservative looking.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hope you feel better, Marylin!
> 
> Great closet additions! And you reminded me; it really is time to prepare for the holidays, isn't it? I probably have some holiday outfits that will work, as long as the temperature finally drops a bit. I am having trouble with gift shopping though. I like to buy things that I think are really suited to each individual, and I think that I have often succeeded. This year I just haven't been finding things that seem that great. Maybe it's still too early; maybe I'm lacking inspiration! &#129300;



Thanks Mimmy. I'm also so not into any holiday spirit! Used to get an advents calendar for my birthday when I was a kid and that was pretty  much the beginning of Christmas time in our house. Now, with very warm days, no time to shop and this bug that's tying me to bed, I couldn't hunt for gifts for the life of it.
What we need is cold and snow and a bit of jingle bells in the stores. And lots of ibuprofen!


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i like this dress actually. saw one from ted baker and it's just sooo beautful. the style just like your dress, but different material. i also saw the same style (almost) from zara but hmm i don't have this kind of "click" feeling when i saw it.
> 
> which event you will be wearing that dress?



Thanks luminosity. I wore this on my birthday for high tea at the Ritz in London, but that was not what I bought it for. I actually had gotten it that very morning and it was so soft and comfy I wanted to wear it that day. I usually don't shop for events, unless I absolutely have to. I find that trying to find something in a short amount of time for a certain event is too stressful and I would end up with something I only wear once. I rather buy when I'm relaxed and really, really like something.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> weather is dropping, busting out my red trench! this piece makes me so happy! and my ootd is all from my closet hehe - the latest top from loft again.



Yes! To all of it. I don't think I've seen you in lots of red yet, have I? Of course you look great in it. Every woman should have a colored raincoat! 
I really adore your style.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Thanks luminosity. I wore this on my birthday for high tea at the Ritz in London, but that was not what I bought it for. I actually had gotten it that very morning and it was so soft and comfy I wanted to wear it that day. I usually don't shop for events, unless I absolutely have to. I find that trying to find something in a short amount of time for a certain event is too stressful and I would end up with something I only wear once. I rather buy when I'm relaxed and really, really like something.



oh wow happy birthday!  may your wishes all come true and you could shop non stop from monday to sunday, from january-december  
i also feel that way when i have to buy something in short amount of time. i don't inspect the item properly and then regret it when i get back at home.

oh right ladies, i choose the lace one because all of you here says so and i also ask in thread zara and they choose the green one. target: zara green lace dress.

thank you ladieeeessss


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> oh wow happy birthday!  may your wishes all come true and you could shop non stop from monday to sunday, from january-december
> i also feel that way when i have to buy something in short amount of time. i don't inspect the item properly and then regret it when i get back at home.
> 
> oh right ladies, i choose the lace one because all of you here says so and i also ask in thread zara and they choose the green one. target: zara green lace dress.
> 
> thank you ladieeeessss



What a great birthday wish thank you! 
Glad you've decided, I hope you'll be happy with the decision! Can't wait to see a pic with you wearing it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. If you love your new purchases and if they help making you wear what you've got more often, they are good additions. I can't imagine banana outlet breaking the bank, right? I wish I had access to one! I'm pretty fond of their clothes and shoes. Can't wait to see your new clothes!


it true, that's why it's so easy to shop there haha such good deals!



Marylin said:


> Yes! To all of it. I don't think I've seen you in lots of red yet, have I? Of course you look great in it. Every woman should have a colored raincoat!
> I really adore your style.


Tnx! No, I don't own too much red, I think just 5 items haha and that includes a bag.



luminosity said:


> oh wow happy birthday!  may your wishes all come true and you could shop non stop from monday to sunday, from january-december
> i also feel that way when i have to buy something in short amount of time. i don't inspect the item properly and then regret it when i get back at home.
> 
> oh right ladies, i choose the lace one because all of you here says so and i also ask in thread zara and they choose the green one. target: zara green lace dress.
> 
> thank you ladieeeessss


Awesome! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

these are my new pants I got over the weekend. I donated a pair that was wide-leg as that makes me look even more short. I'm slowly replacing my dress pants with slim fit pants


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> these are my new pants I got over the weekend. I donated a pair that was wide-leg as that makes me look even more short. I'm slowly replacing my dress pants with slim fit pants




Great look, eggtart!

Ackk! Have I lost my shopping mojo? I mentioned that I sent a Topshop blazer back; wrong color, too big. One of the tops I mentioned arrived; too big, not quite what I was expecting from what it looked like in the picture. It was a Phillip Lim top, on sale, but still pricey, so I have already returned it! No more "mistakes" are going to languish in my closet! Now I received an email that the graphic tee I ordered is out of stock, so they are canceling my order. 

I usually do well shopping online; as some of the brands I like are not readily available at a b&m store near me; oh well.

Great for my budget, disappointing for my longing to put together some new outfits! [emoji20]


----------



## MinaAnais

So many nice purchases!  

Louminosity, welcome! I really like the green dress, it's very classy and trendy with that colour!

Eggtart, love your red trench! Slim fitting trousers are very becoming on you!

Mimmy, I don't think you lost your shopping mojo! Sometimes it is difficult to find interesting pieces, one has to be patient 

Ladies, I don't own any red piece, but lately I have been eyeing a red bag. Budget wise, it is is ok.. But it's red!!!  What do you think?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great look, eggtart!
> 
> Ackk! Have I lost my shopping mojo? I mentioned that I sent a Topshop blazer back; wrong color, too big. One of the tops I mentioned arrived; too big, not quite what I was expecting from what it looked like in the picture. It was a Phillip Lim top, on sale, but still pricey, so I have already returned it! No more "mistakes" are going to languish in my closet! Now I received an email that the graphic tee I ordered is out of stock, so they are canceling my order.
> 
> I usually do well shopping online; as some of the brands I like are not readily available at a b&m store near me; oh well.
> 
> Great for my budget, disappointing for my longing to put together some new outfits! [emoji20]



Ah,  Mimmy, I know how you feel! I was just there myself, remember how I was complaining a few weeks ago that I didn't like anything in the stores? Well, that surely has passed...
I spent a lot of money just this month, but there's nothing I don't absolutely love.
Maybe it's because it's still so warm where you live, and you're just not in the mood to get anything. Plus, you don't see others looking good in their fall outfits, so that's a total lack of inspiration.  Also, once you actually wear your fall and winter clothes, you'll notice what's missing. 
You didn't loose your mojo, you've just become a smarter shopper,  not keeping what's not perfect and waiting for inspiration to strike. And it will!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> So many nice purchases!
> 
> Louminosity, welcome! I really like the green dress, it's very classy and trendy with that colour!
> 
> Eggtart, love your red trench! Slim fitting trousers are very becoming on you!
> 
> Mimmy, I don't think you lost your shopping mojo! Sometimes it is difficult to find interesting pieces, one has to be patient
> 
> Ladies, I don't own any red piece, but lately I have been eyeing a red bag. Budget wise, it is is ok.. But it's red!!!  What do you think?



If you don't have a red bag you absolutely do need one! 
Make sure it's the size you mostly need for the occasions you'll need it for. That the color doesn't come off and that it's actually the "right" red. 
Nothing adds interest to a boring or casual outfit like a red bag. It doesn't just go with black or white, it's perfect with beige, sophisticated with navy, and totally hot this season with pink and nude and all the blush tones. 
Go for it and reward yourself! (It's also a great wardrobe addition that doesn't require a certain dress size, and that you can wear now and once you're back to your favorite shape!)


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> these are my new pants I got over the weekend. I donated a pair that was wide-leg as that makes me look even more short. I'm slowly replacing my dress pants with slim fit pants




Slim fit is more flattering for us short people, do share where you get slim fit trousers that aren't absurdly long!


----------



## Marylin

Should we do a red bag challenge?
Mina's post reminded me that I haven't worn mine for quite some time. Eggtart just showed us her pretty trench, so I thought we could dig out our reds? I know we all will wear a lot of red during the holidays, but why not shop our closets right away?
So what do you think, should we say, whoever owns a red bag should try to wear it this month, or a red pullover or some pants that have been neglected? And we will want to see proof, right?

This is mine. Wore it last on the first of October, but only 5 times this  year. It's a shame!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> these are my new pants I got over the weekend. I donated a pair that was wide-leg as that makes me look even more short. I'm slowly replacing my dress pants with slim fit pants



Great pants! 
I agree with bakeacookie that slim fit actually looks better on most people, I'm not short (170 cm), but don't like pants with wider bottoms due to my (still) heavy thighs.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> If you don't have a red bag you absolutely do need one!
> Make sure it's the size you mostly need for the occasions you'll need it for. That the color doesn't come off and that it's actually the "right" red.
> Nothing adds interest to a boring or casual outfit like a red bag. It doesn't just go with black or white, it's perfect with beige, sophisticated with navy, and totally hot this season with pink and nude and all the blush tones.
> Go for it and reward yourself! (It's also a great wardrobe addition that doesn't require a certain dress size, and that you can wear now and once you're back to your favorite shape!)



Marylin, these are all very valid points!  I keep on thinking to buy one but I always chicken out.... Still, this time I will try to buy one as, looking at my outfits in the style app, I can see the benefit of a red (structured) bag. 

I love yours!!! Great colour and beautiful leather!


----------



## Sass

Mimmy I hope your shopping Mojo returns soon. I don't think you've lost it. I think it's difficult to find some items you want at this time of year. Even for me I was all prepared but the weather here is very mild in London to what I had expected so I'm understanding if it's not yet Autumn weather for you. Sometimes shopping (and in fact) dressing for the season can mess with your shopping plans when they are not in sync. Look on the bright side - the right blazer and tee will come your way soon ... and you have been a smart shopper and saved funds for that! 

Mina - oh my goodness me that red bag is a knockout! I think red bags can very much work like a neutral item. As Marylin said great with white, cream, black, navy & grey. 

Marylin I adore your new tops & dress. Such incredible beautiful pieces I went passed the anthropology store at Sloane Square as I've never brought anything there nor gone in, and they have such exquisite pieces! 

Eggtart I love how you are working your new pieces into wardrobe and that red coat [emoji7] I agree with you ladies I think slim fit are more flattering on shorter ladies. 

Luminosity I love both the dresses you posted but I feel like the green is my favourite style. Longevity wise I perceive the material of the navy may be in or out of fashion so I believe the green is more timeless. Which one did you pick?


----------



## Sass

Also good news my registration came through today. I am awaiting job news but there are heaps of good options out there!


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you MinaAnais, Marylin, and Sass for the reassurance about my shopping mojo. I am hoping the right pieces come my way soon. Better to wait for the right ones than "make do" with others.

Yay, for your paperwork coming through, Sass!!

MinaAnais, I am all for adding a red bag to your wardrobe. The one you have posted looks beautiful!

Marylin, I am up for the red bag challenge. I have gotten a lot of use out of my red bag, but not so much recently. I will post my outfit when I use my Borough![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Also good news my registration came through today. I am awaiting job news but there are heaps of good options out there!




Congratulations Sass! fantastic news!!! 

Well done for being so patient, I am sure you'll get tons of offers in no time


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thank you MinaAnais, Marylin, and Sass for the reassurance about my shopping mojo. I am hoping the right pieces come my way soon. Better to wait for the right ones than "make do" with others.
> 
> Yay, for your paperwork coming through, Sass!!
> 
> MinaAnais, I am all for adding a red bag to your wardrobe. The one you have posted looks beautiful!
> 
> Marylin, I am up for the red bag challenge. I have gotten a lot of use out of my red bag, but not so much recently. I will post my outfit when I use my Borough![emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3184919



Mimmy, this is a beautiful red bag!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Also good news my registration came through today. I am awaiting job news but there are heaps of good options out there!



Yeah!!  thank you Gods of paperwork! 
You must feel so happy and relieved! What happens next? Can you still choose from the old offers? Or did those expire?
Hopefully you can start your new job soon and have fun shopping for Christmas!!
You were so patient about it, finally you get the reward you deserve!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you MinaAnais, Marylin, and Sass for the reassurance about my shopping mojo. I am hoping the right pieces come my way soon. Better to wait for the right ones than "make do" with others.
> 
> Yay, for your paperwork coming through, Sass!!
> 
> MinaAnais, I am all for adding a red bag to your wardrobe. The one you have posted looks beautiful!
> 
> Marylin, I am up for the red bag challenge. I have gotten a lot of use out of my red bag, but not so much recently. I will post my outfit when I use my Borough![emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3184919



Trust dear Mimmy to come up with the most beautiful red bag!, how pretty! This will for sure transition your wardrobe from summer to fall!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin I adore your new tops & dress. Such incredible beautiful pieces I went passed the anthropology store at Sloane Square as I've never brought anything there nor gone in, and they have such exquisite pieces. ?



Thanks Sass. Isn't it a great place? I so envy you for having one near. On the other hand, I'd be bankrupt if I lived closer to one...


----------



## Marylin

Happy to report that today was pretty much the first day out of bed. Not so much out of the house, but at least the flue now is passing and the cold manageable. Thanks for all your good wishes! 
So Cinderella might go to the ball, after all. It's coming up Saturday and I'm not quite sure yet, if I can make it. But my sister is picking up my hopefully invisibly repaired gown and I have over a day to get healthier. I will have to decide on short notice, but I'm starting to look forward to going, so that must be a good sign. This time I WILL post a pic!


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> Slim fit is more flattering for us short people, do share where you get slim fit trousers that aren't absurdly long!


My best fitting pants are the GAP true straight in P, and also Banana Republic in P. I also sometimes can get by wearing cropped pants, as ankle length hehe. I'm 5'2" for reference. Also, lateyl I'm into the drape pant with the elastic ankles so that helps too. Hemming is a BIG pet peeve of mine. 



Marylin said:


> Should we do a red bag challenge?
> Mina's post reminded me that I haven't worn mine for quite some time. Eggtart just showed us her pretty trench, so I thought we could dig out our reds? I know we all will wear a lot of red during the holidays, but why not shop our closets right away?
> So what do you think, should we say, whoever owns a red bag should try to wear it this month, or a red pullover or some pants that have been neglected? And we will want to see proof, right?
> 
> This is mine. Wore it last on the first of October, but only 5 times this  year. It's a shame!


I'd like that challenge! And great bag to start it off. I'm wearing my trench today again and will pull out my red bag on the weekend =)



Marylin said:


> Great pants!
> I agree with bakeacookie that slim fit actually looks better on most people, I'm not short (170 cm), but don't like pants with wider bottoms due to my (still) heavy thighs.


Thanks! And your thighs don't seem heavy..can't imagine that they ever were!


Sass said:


> Eggtart I love how you are working your new pieces into wardrobe and that red coat [emoji7] I agree with you ladies I think slim fit are more flattering on shorter ladies.


Thank you! I'm having a blast working the new into the old. I'm really looking forward to next year's wardrobe goals. 



Sass said:


> Also good news my registration came through today. I am awaiting job news but there are heaps of good options out there!


HURRAY!!! I'm so happy fo ryou!!



Mimmy said:


> Marylin, I am up for the red bag challenge. I have gotten a lot of use out of my red bag, but not so much recently. I will post my outfit when I use my Borough![emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3184919


I love this bag so much


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Happy to report that today was pretty much the first day out of bed. Not so much out of the house, but at least the flue now is passing and the cold manageable. Thanks for all your good wishes!
> So Cinderella might go to the ball, after all. It's coming up Saturday and I'm not quite sure yet, if I can make it. But my sister is picking up my hopefully invisibly repaired gown and I have over a day to get healthier. I will have to decide on short notice, but I'm starting to look forward to going, so that must be a good sign. This time I WILL post a pic!



Glad to hear you're feeling better! Lookign forward to seeing pics, hope you're able to make it!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> This one is my favorite though. I probably could pair it with silver and gold alike.


Beautiful finds, Marylin!


----------



## apl.79

MinaAnais said:


> So many nice purchases!
> 
> Louminosity, welcome! I really like the green dress, it's very classy and trendy with that colour!
> 
> Eggtart, love your red trench! Slim fitting trousers are very becoming on you!
> 
> Mimmy, I don't think you lost your shopping mojo! Sometimes it is difficult to find interesting pieces, one has to be patient
> 
> Ladies, I don't own any red piece, but lately I have been eyeing a red bag. Budget wise, it is is ok.. But it's red!!!  What do you think?


I like the bag a lot, probably because it has clean lines and an adjustable strap.  I always like the option of cross body wear.  Have you ever had a red bag?  I have only had one, but I kind of want a new one.  Not sure why, because I haven't used my existing purse in ages, but there is something about red!


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> Fantastic finds, Jen!  You really do find the most amazing pieces.  That leather jacket is absolute perfection.  It looks so buttery!



Thanks Apl! The black leather jacket was one of those things on my list for so long that I learned to live without it and wasn't expecting to come across this one!



astromantic said:


> That is a beautiful blazer and great price on the leather jacket! I got my Soia &Kyo jacket for about $80 a few years back and haven't managed to beat that price for a leather jacket again. I'm in Canada though so we don't have as many outlets for great deals like the U.S.
> 
> I definitely blew my budget this year, though the target goal I had set was really low for the year and a little unrealistic. Had to get a new heavy duty winter parka this year. My old one is over 10 years and it's lost all its down,even the outer fabric was showing its age. Then I found boots that I couldn't pass up because I've been looking for cognac ankle booties forever! Thankfully it was 65% off retail. Then I had to replace a whole bunch of undergarments, particularly after having a child. That was an expense I had expected but didn't like spending on  I still need to replace my trench coats for next spring. I typically avoid buying outerwear (I don't find it fun to buy) and now I really need to replace them! I'm trying really hard to not shop but holiday season gets me itching...argh, how are some of you coping with this? Or are you just giving in lol?



Thank you so much! $80 is fantastic for Soia & Kyo! Don't beat yourself up over blowing the budget on clothing if you get good use out of your stuff. I really believe that my dress partially affects how I feel and perform each day, so I'll tell myself it's okay to spend on clothing 

Holidays are hard, especially because there are events you want to dress for (i.e. get-togethers and parties) and a lot goes on sale! I can't say I refrain... I usually cave in to the whole thing. 



Marylin said:


> Those times are so precious. I live 10 meters away from my mother, since I'm her caretaker. It sometimes does get difficult,  and I'm afraid I don't always appreciate her as much as I should, yet I do enjoy being so close and if I'm gone I do miss her a lot. She's also always the first I show my new purchases, since she has very good taste. I care for her opinion and wouldn't keep anything she didn't like.
> I think nothing can beat a mother / daughter relationship.





Marylin said:


> Wow!
> I want everything!! (And have some very similar clothes.)
> I love the leather jacket, what a bargain! The poncho is great, so is the blazer and the dress. What's funny is, that I bought a DvF dress/tunic the same pattern as your black and white one in May in November (at regular price, though...)
> You are an expert shopper!!!



That is so sweet you care for your mother. Every parent wishes they had a child like you for when they are older! I am the same with with my mom, always show her everything I buy and consult her if I can't decide on something. 

I have worn the poncho 3 times since buying it already! I love it! Have you worn your DVF dress yet?


----------



## apl.79

Sass said:


> Also good news my registration came through today. I am awaiting job news but there are heaps of good options out there!


Fantastic news, Sass!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> This one is my favorite though. I probably could pair it with silver and gold alike.



I hope you feel better! Great purchases!! Have you planned outfits around the tops yet?



eggtartapproved said:


> AMAZING finds congrats!! I love them all
> 
> 
> UGH I went shopping this weekend too. I accompanied my friend to the Banana outlet because she wanted to look for jeans and I just shouldn't be allowed in that store, especially just having posted here that I'm done for the year, after breaking my budget. And I just broke it again. I found some amazing pieces and did find a black sleeveless top to complete my sleeveless top wardrobe staple section (so that's a bonus) but now I must really really stop. I bought 5 things and I went home and donated 1 item. A bit of a long way to go since the previous week I brought in 4 and let go of 1. Sigh.



If it makes you feel better, I broke my budget by over 40% this year eeeek! We'll do better next year maybe??



Mimmy said:


> I think you win the shopping Olympics, Jen! You picked up some really great pieces at amazing prices.&#127941;



Thank you Mimmy! That is the best compliment ever lol!!



luminosity said:


> ladies, please help me choose from both dresses. i need to pick one. for reference i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!



I am glad you chose the lace, it is gorgeous!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Happy to report that today was pretty much the first day out of bed. Not so much out of the house, but at least the flue now is passing and the cold manageable. Thanks for all your good wishes!
> So Cinderella might go to the ball, after all. It's coming up Saturday and I'm not quite sure yet, if I can make it. But my sister is picking up my hopefully invisibly repaired gown and I have over a day to get healthier. I will have to decide on short notice, but I'm starting to look forward to going, so that must be a good sign. This time I WILL post a pic!


Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Being sick is the worst.  Especially when you have important events to attend, and people to inspire with your fantastic style!  Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> weather is dropping, busting out my red trench! this piece makes me so happy! and my ootd is all from my closet hehe - the latest top from loft again.





MinaAnais said:


> So many nice purchases!
> 
> Louminosity, welcome! I really like the green dress, it's very classy and trendy with that colour!
> 
> Eggtart, love your red trench! Slim fitting trousers are very becoming on you!
> 
> Mimmy, I don't think you lost your shopping mojo! Sometimes it is difficult to find interesting pieces, one has to be patient
> 
> Ladies, I don't own any red piece, but lately I have been eyeing a red bag. Budget wise, it is is ok.. But it's red!!!  What do you think?



Loving the red ladies!!!



Marylin said:


> Should we do a red bag challenge?
> Mina's post reminded me that I haven't worn mine for quite some time. Eggtart just showed us her pretty trench, so I thought we could dig out our reds? I know we all will wear a lot of red during the holidays, but why not shop our closets right away?
> So what do you think, should we say, whoever owns a red bag should try to wear it this month, or a red pullover or some pants that have been neglected? And we will want to see proof, right?
> 
> This is mine. Wore it last on the first of October, but only 5 times this  year. It's a shame!



Yes to the red bag challenge! Time to whip out my beloved Bal moto bag. I love yours! What brand is it?


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> Also good news my registration came through today. I am awaiting job news but there are heaps of good options out there!



Woohooo!!! That is great to hear!! 



Mimmy said:


> Thank you MinaAnais, Marylin, and Sass for the reassurance about my shopping mojo. I am hoping the right pieces come my way soon. Better to wait for the right ones than "make do" with others.
> 
> Yay, for your paperwork coming through, Sass!!
> 
> MinaAnais, I am all for adding a red bag to your wardrobe. The one you have posted looks beautiful!
> 
> Marylin, I am up for the red bag challenge. I have gotten a lot of use out of my red bag, but not so much recently. I will post my outfit when I use my Borough![emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3184919



Cant wait to see your red bag outfits Mimmy! I love your coach!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I broke my budget by over 40% this year eeeek! We'll do better next year maybe??


Sounds like a plan! =D

This is one of the items I went over budget with - my tuxedo striped drape pant from Banana Republic. Comfortable, black, and no hemming required - awesome!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Sounds like a plan! =D
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the items I went over budget with - my tuxedo striped drape pant from Banana Republic. Comfortable, black, and no hemming required - awesome!




Those are so worth breaking the budget for! BR has really comfortable pants


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> Should we do a red bag challenge?



Love your red bag! One of the reasons I blew my budget this year was because I bought a red bag that wasn't necessary lol! I got a longchamp neo shopper in poppy and it looks fantastic! I've been using it  everyday since September! Seriously, where was this bag all my life?? I wouldn't have the number of bags I have now if I had this bag five years ago LOL!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better! Lookign forward to seeing pics, hope you're able to make it!



Thanks Eggtart, looking forward to more red coming from your part of the world!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Being sick is the worst.  Especially when you have important events to attend, and people to inspire with your fantastic style!  Looking forward to seeing pics!



Thank you apl. I so hope I will make it...


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I hope you feel better! Great purchases!! Have you planned outfits around the tops yet?
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I broke my budget by over 40% this year eeeek! We'll do better next year maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mimmy! That is the best compliment ever lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you chose the lace, it is gorgeous!



Jen,thanks for the good wishes. Well, if you broke your budget by shopping like the smartest shopper I know, I wouldn't be worried. You got so many fantastic pieces for such a steal!!

I've worn my DfV tunic/dress only 4 times since May. And I won't get much wear out of it during winter, it is quite thin, right? So cpw is still higher than what you paid for your poncho total! I just have too much stuff!!

Yeah for having so many participants in the red bag challenge!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Sounds like a plan! =D
> 
> This is one of the items I went over budget with - my tuxedo striped drape pant from Banana Republic. Comfortable, black, and no hemming required - awesome!



I love these pants! You look amazing, as always!
I was eying similar pants in gray, but I don't dare to go there yet. I'm always a bit slow catching on to these trends. But you're looking so good, maybe I'll reconsider! And it will have been your fault!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Love your red bag! One of the reasons I blew my budget this year was because I bought a red bag that wasn't necessary lol! I got a longchamp neo shopper in poppy and it looks fantastic! I've been using it  everyday since September! Seriously, where was this bag all my life?? I wouldn't have the number of bags I have now if I had this bag five years ago LOL!



What do you mean? Not necessary! A red bag is a total necessity!!  so can we see this wonder bag, please? 
Mine is by Max Mara, forgot who asked, sorry.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin, glad you are feeling better! 


Ladies, I am officially converted and now appreciate red accessories (as for clothing, red is still a "no no" for me). 

I decided not to buy the Carven bag, It's a beautiful bag but I think  it would be too casual and  as it is my first ever red bag, it may be better to opt for a simpler look. I was browsing the shops today and have fallen for this little beauty, It's super light and has a strap as well. 





I don't like to buy things in a hurry, so I will wait a bit and decide over the weekend. I think the red is more neutral than the other bag and it would fit quite well on almost any occasion.





The sales assistant was lovely and incredibly helpful! She showed me some pom-poms to be attached on the bag. Suddenly I felt so old!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Those are so worth breaking the budget for! BR has really comfortable pants


They are! And these drape pants are amazing - I own three and they're all from BR



Marylin said:


> I love these pants! You look amazing, as always!
> I was eying similar pants in gray, but I don't dare to go there yet. I'm always a bit slow catching on to these trends. But you're looking so good, maybe I'll reconsider! And it will have been your fault!


This is not a trend for me, but about puuuuuure comfort haha. You can't be an elastic waist! hahaha



MinaAnais said:


> Marylin, glad you are feeling better!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am officially converted and now appreciate red accessories (as for clothing, red is still a "no no" for me).
> 
> I decided not to buy the Carven bag, It's a beautiful bag but I think  it would be too casual and  as it is my first ever red bag, it may be better to opt for a simpler look. I was browsing the shops today and have fallen for this little beauty, It's super light and has a strap as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to buy things in a hurry, so I will wait a bit and decide over the weekend. I think the red is more neutral than the other bag and it would fit quite well on almost any occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales assistant was lovely and incredibly helpful! She showed me some pom-poms to be attached on the bag. Suddenly I felt so old!


this is lovely! and it goes so well with all the outfits you posted. It really is a very good neutral. Even though I own a red bag, the style is a hobo and makes it seem more of the pop of color I'm looking for versus it being in a satchel style that you've chosen, which seems to me make it an awesome neutral.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais, Marylin, eggtart and Jen, thanks for the red bag love! [emoji173]&#65039;

Marylin, I am hoping that you will feel well enough to wear your gown tonight and attend your event. 

eggtart, the BR tuxedo drape pants are great looking!I hear you on the hemming; although I am pretty resigned to getting pants hemmed. 

MinaAnais, I think the red bag you are looking at would really be a great wardrobe addition. You have illustrated why I like Stylebook (or any other closet app) so much. You can see in advance how something will work with other pieces that you already have!


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> What do you mean? Not necessary! A red bag is a total necessity!!  so can we see this wonder bag, please?




I only have a stock photo that I grabbed for my stylebook app but I like a brighter shade of red. It's unnecessary because I had two red bags already. A satchel in a deeper red and a dowel flap in the same shade of red as the Neo. Got rid of the dowel because it was too small so my Neo is the replacement. 





MinaAnais said:


> I was browsing the shops today and have fallen for this little beauty, It's super light and has a strap as well.




What the brand? It's a good shape and definitely a more neutral red. Shoulder carrying straps is a must in my book!


----------



## Jen123

I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!

I was out shopping for Christmas presents today and wore my new poncho in the perfect 60 degree sunny weather




I found an etro scarf for my mom for Christmas (I shop early!)




And I found some home goodies at anthropology 




And a navy Vince leather jacket for $150 down from $995




And an olive color Vince leather vest for $100 down from $795





Okay I'm BANNED now!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!
> 
> I was out shopping for Christmas presents today and wore my new poncho in the perfect 60 degree sunny weather
> 
> View attachment 3187659
> 
> 
> I found an etro scarf for my mom for Christmas (I shop early!)
> 
> View attachment 3187661
> 
> 
> And I found some home goodies at anthropology
> 
> View attachment 3187666
> 
> 
> And a navy Vince leather jacket for $150 down from $995
> 
> View attachment 3187669
> 
> 
> And an olive color Vince leather vest for $100 down from $795
> 
> View attachment 3187670
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm BANNED now!!!


amazing finds!!! I love the leather jack and vest!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

For those of you who wear leather jackets, what kind of weather/temperature do you guys wear them in? Odd question, I know. I have a leather jacket but it seems that when it's temperature appropriate, it's pouring rain, and otherwise either too hot or cold to wear. Do you wear yours in the rain and not worry? I'm worried about treating mine because I worry about ruining the leather myself. :S


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> For those of you who wear leather jackets, what kind of weather/temperature do you guys wear them in? Odd question, I know. I have a leather jacket but it seems that when it's temperature appropriate, it's pouring rain, and otherwise either too hot or cold to wear. Do you wear yours in the rain and not worry? I'm worried about treating mine because I worry about ruining the leather myself. :S




Thank you for the compliments! It's very warm where I live so I'll wear mine during the day if it is around 65 degrees or below, and at night I'll wear even if it's 70 degrees! I definitely don't do in pouring rain unless I'm running quickly from the parking lot to some place indoors. I love leather jackets because they are work appropriate and casual appropriate. Also, I never treat any of my leather stuff. I think I sprayed stuff on my ugg boots back in high school and college, but that is the extent of my leather treatment


----------



## fashlvr

Love this look...simply gorgeous. I never tried the stylebook app but im heading to my app store now!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Ahh, Jen!! The Vince leather jacket and vest; I'm in love! [emoji173]&#65039; The best price I have found on a Vince jacket that I could actually buy is $400. I thought I had one coming my way from the Rack once, but it ended up being an inventory error! [emoji20] I don't think that anyone is going to beat you at the shopping Olympics anytime soon! &#127941;[emoji157][emoji471]

eggtart, I only have one leather jacket and it is very lightweight. I wear it when the temp is in the 60's or 70's. I would not wear it if I thought it might rain. [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Marylin, glad you are feeling better!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am officially converted and now appreciate red accessories (as for clothing, red is still a "no no" for me).
> 
> I decided not to buy the Carven bag, It's a beautiful bag but I think  it would be too casual and  as it is my first ever red bag, it may be better to opt for a simpler look. I was browsing the shops today and have fallen for this little beauty, It's super light and has a strap as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to buy things in a hurry, so I will wait a bit and decide over the weekend. I think the red is more neutral than the other bag and it would fit quite well on almost any occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales assistant was lovely and incredibly helpful! She showed me some pom-poms to be attached on the bag. Suddenly I felt so old!



Great Outfits! I especially like the one with the camel coat. Those colors go so well together. I also like your new bag idea. I like the size. But I also like the other one. Did you try any on your shoulder?


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> I only have a stock photo that I grabbed for my stylebook app but I like a brighter shade of red. It's unnecessary because I had two red bags already. A satchel in a deeper red and a dowel flap in the same shade of red as the Neo. Got rid of the dowel because it was too small so my Neo is the replacement.
> View attachment 3187312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the brand? It's a good shape and definitely a more neutral red. Shoulder carrying straps is a must in my book!



I can totally understand that you're getting a lot of use out of this!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!
> 
> I was out shopping for Christmas presents today and wore my new poncho in the perfect 60 degree sunny weather
> 
> View attachment 3187659
> 
> 
> I found an etro scarf for my mom for Christmas (I shop early!)
> 
> View attachment 3187661
> 
> 
> And I found some home goodies at anthropology
> 
> View attachment 3187666
> 
> 
> And a navy Vince leather jacket for $150 down from $995
> 
> View attachment 3187669
> 
> 
> And an olive color Vince leather vest for $100 down from $795
> 
> View attachment 3187670
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm BANNED now!!!



Everything  is wonderful! My favorite store and favorite brands! I love Etro! The scarf is beautiful!
Again you're winning the smart shopping competition! Not only, because you found great pieces, also because you've started the Christmas challenge so early. Envy you... Again!


----------



## astromantic

eggtartapproved said:


> For those of you who wear leather jackets, what kind of weather/temperature do you guys wear them in? Odd question, I know. I have a leather jacket but it seems that when it's temperature appropriate, it's pouring rain, and otherwise either too hot or cold to wear. Do you wear yours in the rain and not worry? I'm worried about treating mine because I worry about ruining the leather myself. :S



You live in Vancouver right? That's like our London UK of Canada lol. It's tough since it rains so much there. I'm in Toronto and I wear it typically in early fall or late when its around 10-13 C and its dry.


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> For those of you who wear leather jackets, what kind of weather/temperature do you guys wear them in? Odd question, I know. I have a leather jacket but it seems that when it's temperature appropriate, it's pouring rain, and otherwise either too hot or cold to wear. Do you wear yours in the rain and not worry? I'm worried about treating mine because I worry about ruining the leather myself. :S


I seem to have the same weather issues, so my few leather items don't get much wear.  I have a suede jacket that works in the 50s and 60s, and a leather/heavy sweater jacket that works for upper 40s to 60.  It all depends on how much I will actually be outside.  I have only treated the leather on a few handbags, but not on jackets so I don't wear them in the rain.  Though I once wore the leather/sweater one to a Rolling Stones concert and the guy behind me drenched me with his beer.  I took the jacket to a leather cleaner and they were able to save it.


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!
> 
> I was out shopping for Christmas presents today and wore my new poncho in the perfect 60 degree sunny weather
> 
> View attachment 3187659
> 
> 
> I found an etro scarf for my mom for Christmas (I shop early!)
> 
> View attachment 3187661
> 
> 
> And I found some home goodies at anthropology
> 
> View attachment 3187666
> 
> 
> And a navy Vince leather jacket for $150 down from $995
> 
> View attachment 3187669
> 
> 
> And an olive color Vince leather vest for $100 down from $795
> 
> View attachment 3187670
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm BANNED now!!!


I never would think to wear a leather vest, but it looks amazing on you!  You are definitely the queen of deals!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin, did you make it to your event?


----------



## apl.79

astromantic said:


> I only have a stock photo that I grabbed for my stylebook app but I like a brighter shade of red. It's unnecessary because I had two red bags already. A satchel in a deeper red and a dowel flap in the same shade of red as the Neo. Got rid of the dowel because it was too small so my Neo is the replacement.
> View attachment 3187312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the brand? It's a good shape and definitely a more neutral red. Shoulder carrying straps is a must in my book!


I like this bag!  I have been contemplating Longchamp tote for a while now, but haven't been able to make up my mind.  I tried to pull out my red bag yesterday, but I think my tastes have changed too much.  It's probably going to have to leave my closet to make room for a replacement.


----------



## Marylin

Cinderella went to the ball! I actually did go last night. It was a charity event for the poor, that's also why it didn't get cancelled after what happened in Paris Friday night. I don't know how much you guys overseas actually have heard about it, for sure all you Europeans are glued to the news like I've been since Friday. This is not the place to get into this,  but I know a lot of people who are very upset and I believe there's going to be a major turn in how Germany has been welcoming and taking care of the thousands of refugees that have come here to look for help.

Well.
So I did go, wore my perfectly repaired dress. It looked like this.


----------



## Marylin

Another pic.


----------



## Marylin

I haven't taken a close up of the part that was ripped, but you might be able to see here that the neckline is perfect.  Can't believe that wonderful seamstress did such a fantastic job!!a


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Cinderella went to the ball! I actually did go last night. It was a charity event for the poor, that's also why it didn't get cancelled after what happened in Paris Friday night. I don't know how much you guys overseas actually have heard about it, for sure all you Europeans are glued to the news like I've been since Friday. This is not the place to get into this,  but I know a lot of people who are very upset and I believe there's going to be a major turn in how Germany has been welcoming and taking care of the thousands of refugees that have come here to look for help.
> 
> Well.
> So I did go, wore my perfectly repaired dress. It looked like this.


You look stunning!  The seamstress did a fabulous job on the neckline.  I'm sure no one would ever know there had been a problem. It's especially wonderful that they didn't cancel the charity event.  There is such a temptation to shut everything down when such horrendous acts occur, but we must combat evil by doing as much good as possible.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Lately I've decided to simply buy fewer high-end pieces. I went through the typical H&M phase and Yoox designer hunts, but I've gotten tired of buying tons of clothes just because it looks decent and is cheap. I have so much that I buy then it just sits there after being used once or less, so now I am just buying some high-end pieces that I know I will use often and love.


----------



## Marylin

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Lately I've decided to simply buy fewer high-end pieces. I went through the typical H&M phase and Yoox designer hunts, but I've gotten tired of buying tons of clothes just because it looks decent and is cheap. I have so much that I buy then it just sits there after being used once or less, so now I am just buying some high-end pieces that I know I will use often and love.



Welcome then! I think a lot of us used to be the same way and have come to the decision that cheaper clothes in the end cost more. Smart of you to only buy what you love!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> You look stunning!  The seamstress did a fabulous job on the neckline.  I'm sure no one would ever know there had been a problem. It's especially wonderful that they didn't cancel the charity event.  There is such a temptation to shut everything down when such horrendous acts occur, but we must combat evil by doing as much good as possible.



Thank you apl! And of course you're right.  I do believe it's right to stay courageous and not be frightened. Yet we should  respect  the victims and their families. So maybe this should have been the weekend to mourn. I just don't know.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Cinderella went to the ball! I actually did go last night. It was a charity event for the poor, that's also why it didn't get cancelled after what happened in Paris Friday night. I don't know how much you guys overseas actually have heard about it, for sure all you Europeans are glued to the news like I've been since Friday. This is not the place to get into this,  but I know a lot of people who are very upset and I believe there's going to be a major turn in how Germany has been welcoming and taking care of the thousands of refugees that have come here to look for help.
> 
> 
> 
> Well.
> 
> So I did go, wore my perfectly repaired dress. It looked like this.




Perfection, Marylin! I am glad that you were able to go to your event.

I will be brief with this; in the states we are very aware of what has happened in France. It is being watched constantly on the news. We are devastated too! My DH and I have many relatives in Paris. They are all safe!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Thank you for the compliments! It's very warm where I live so I'll wear mine during the day if it is around 65 degrees or below, and at night I'll wear even if it's 70 degrees! I definitely don't do in pouring rain unless I'm running quickly from the parking lot to some place indoors. I love leather jackets because they are work appropriate and casual appropriate. Also, I never treat any of my leather stuff. I think I sprayed stuff on my ugg boots back in high school and college, but that is the extent of my leather treatment


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that doesn't treat their leather stuff haha. My Uggs are the only thing I've ever sprayed haha



apl.79 said:


> I seem to have the same weather issues, so my few leather items don't get much wear.  I have a suede jacket that works in the 50s and 60s, and a leather/heavy sweater jacket that works for upper 40s to 60.  It all depends on how much I will actually be outside.  I have only treated the leather on a few handbags, but not on jackets so I don't wear them in the rain.  Though I once wore the leather/sweater one to a Rolling Stones concert and the guy behind me drenched me with his beer.  I took the jacket to a leather cleaner and they were able to save it.


glad they were able to save your jacket!! I only get to wear the jacket a few times a year =( but at least I know it's an item I can't buy many of haha



Mimmy said:


> Ahh, Jen!! The Vince leather jacket and vest; I'm in love! [emoji173]&#65039; The best price I have found on a Vince jacket that I could actually buy is $400. I thought I had one coming my way from the Rack once, but it ended up being an inventory error! [emoji20]* I don't think that anyone is going to beat you at the shopping Olympics anytime soon!* &#127941;[emoji157][emoji471]


+1!!!



Marylin said:


> I haven't taken a close up of the part that was ripped, but you might be able to see here that the neckline is perfect.  Can't believe that wonderful seamstress did such a fantastic job!!a


Beautiful! and what a great smile! I'm glad to hear your event wasn't cancelled and what a great cause. 



Mimmy said:


> Perfection, Marylin! I am glad that you were able to go to your event.
> 
> I will be brief with this; in the states we are very aware of what has happened in France. It is being watched constantly on the news. We are devastated too! My DH and I have many relatives in Paris. They are all safe!


Happy to hear that your relatives are safe! We are constantly watching in Canada as well - devastating to hear.


----------



## eggtartapproved

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Lately I've decided to simply buy fewer high-end pieces. I went through the typical H&M phase and Yoox designer hunts, but I've gotten tired of buying tons of clothes just because it looks decent and is cheap. I have so much that I buy then it just sits there after being used once or less, so now I am just buying some high-end pieces that I know I will use often and love.


I think that's how most of us get started haha... and we learn... I know I have! slowly hehe

Astromantic! Not sure why it's not letting me quote you, but yes, I live in Vancouver and your comparison to it being the London UK of Canada is SO correct haha. I only wish I had the jacket when I lived in TO, because at least there are dry days there! We just came off a rain and wind warning all last week. The winds finally broke my Burberry umbrella =(


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> Perfection, Marylin! I am glad that you were able to go to your event.
> 
> I will be brief with this; in the states we are very aware of what has happened in France. It is being watched constantly on the news. We are devastated too! My DH and I have many relatives in Paris. They are all safe!


I'm glad all of your relatives are safe!


----------



## apl.79

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Lately I've decided to simply buy fewer high-end pieces. I went through the typical H&M phase and Yoox designer hunts, but I've gotten tired of buying tons of clothes just because it looks decent and is cheap. I have so much that I buy then it just sits there after being used once or less, so now I am just buying some high-end pieces that I know I will use often and love.


I'm with you! Lately, I find that I am buying less clothing.  It seems like many stores are lacking quality items, so I would rather go without than lower my standards.  It's hard to go back to subpar items once you've gotten used to the good stuff.  It would be like drinking cheap liquor!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Marylin said:


> Welcome then! I think a lot of us used to be the same way and have come to the decision that cheaper clothes in the end cost more. Smart of you to only buy what you love!





apl.79 said:


> I'm with you! Lately, I find that I am buying less clothing.  It seems like many stores are lacking quality items, so I would rather go without than lower my standards.  It's hard to go back to subpar items once you've gotten used to the good stuff.  It would be like drinking cheap liquor!





eggtartapproved said:


> I think that's how most of us get started haha... and we learn... I know I have! slowly hehe
> 
> Astromantic! Not sure why it's not letting me quote you, but yes, I live in Vancouver and your comparison to it being the London UK of Canada is SO correct haha. I only wish I had the jacket when I lived in TO, because at least there are dry days there! We just came off a rain and wind warning all last week. The winds finally broke my Burberry umbrella =(



Hi everyone, thanks for such a warm welcome!


----------



## Mimmy

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Lately I've decided to simply buy fewer high-end pieces. I went through the typical H&M phase and Yoox designer hunts, but I've gotten tired of buying tons of clothes just because it looks decent and is cheap. I have so much that I buy then it just sits there after being used once or less, so now I am just buying some high-end pieces that I know I will use often and love.




I also am trying to focus on buying quality items. I will probably still buy trend pieces here and there; but with the realization that they may not be worn more than a season or so! [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you all for the well wishes for my relatives in Paris! [emoji632]


----------



## BraatjeB

eggtartapproved said:


> For those of you who wear leather jackets, what kind of weather/temperature do you guys wear them in? Odd question, I know. I have a leather jacket but it seems that when it's temperature appropriate, it's pouring rain, and otherwise either too hot or cold to wear. Do you wear yours in the rain and not worry? I'm worried about treating mine because I worry about ruining the leather myself. :S


Hi Eggtart, I wear my leather jackets almost all year round, except when it's really cold of pooring rain. During autumn and winter months I can get away wearing leather jackets because I wear wool or cashmere sweaters underneath and a big cozy scarf. Only when the temperature drops under 10 degrees C, I switch to proper winter coats.
I treat all my leather jackets with a protective spray (usually Collonil or some other brand from my cobbler). It protects them again rain and also keeps the leather in good shape.


----------



## Mimmy

My contribution to the wearing red challenge. 


I posted this on my Stylebook thread, but since it was Marylin who inspired me to wear it again; I need to give credit where credit is due! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Perfection, Marylin! I am glad that you were able to go to your event.
> 
> I will be brief with this; in the states we are very aware of what has happened in France. It is being watched constantly on the news. We are devastated too! My DH and I have many relatives in Paris. They are all safe!



Oh Mimmy, I'm so glad nobody you know is hurt. At least not physically. These must be very difficult times for your relatives. All the best to them!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> My contribution to the wearing red challenge.
> View attachment 3189186
> 
> I posted this on my Stylebook thread, but since it was Marylin who inspired me to wear it again; I need to give credit where credit is due! [emoji7]



The bag is wonderful! And the scarf is even better!


----------



## MinaAnais

* Mimmy *, glad your relatives in Paris are ok and safe! 
It's devastating what happened in Paris. My mum is French, luckily all our French relatives are well, shocked but safe.
Thanks for showing your look with the red bag, the more I think of it the more I realise I "need" a red bag.

*Apl*, the second bag is a Furla, the bag can bought in size small or large, I am interested in the small version (31 cm long).

*Marylin*, you look fab in the black dress! I am glad you went to the ball, it makes it even special that it was for a good cause. 

So, I tried both bags.  
The first bag was a Carven, the leather was ok, had a great colour (red with pink undertone) and the strap was fine. The downside was the depth of the bag, it's less than 6 cm! 
The second bag is a Furla, the colour is a  deep red and can be used as a hand bag as well as shoulder bag. It's a simple shape, it should work well for business or casual wear.

I just need to go ahead and make the jump, I guess.

*Come des mason*,  welcome to the tread! I joined the tread as I believe that it is better to buy less and choose well, especially if one lives in small place with a tiny wardrobe!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> The bag is wonderful! And the scarf is even better!




Thanks, Marylin!

MinaAnais, glad that your French relatives are also safe. 

Please let us know if you take the plunge on a red bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, Jen!! The Vince leather jacket and vest; I'm in love! [emoji173]&#65039; The best price I have found on a Vince jacket that I could actually buy is $400. I thought I had one coming my way from the Rack once, but it ended up being an inventory error! [emoji20] I don't think that anyone is going to beat you at the shopping Olympics anytime soon! &#127941;[emoji157][emoji471]
> 
> eggtart, I only have one leather jacket and it is very lightweight. I wear it when the temp is in the 60's or 70's. I would not wear it if I thought it might rain. [emoji299]&#65039;



Mimmy thank you so much!! I usually never find Vince leather jackets for less than $350, so I was shocked to see this at TJ Maxx. That is such a bummer about Rack, ugh I hate when that happens! 



Marylin said:


> Everything  is wonderful! My favorite store and favorite brands! I love Etro! The scarf is beautiful!
> Again you're winning the smart shopping competition! Not only, because you found great pieces, also because you've started the Christmas challenge so early. Envy you... Again!



I totally thought about you when I picked up the Etro scarf  ... my mom fell in love with it when she came to visit, so I knew I had to snatch it up for her. 



apl.79 said:


> I never would think to wear a leather vest, but it looks amazing on you!  You are definitely the queen of deals!



Apl I just cringed inside thinking about that beer on your jacket  thank goodness you were able to save it!

Thank you for the compliment, it is definitely something outside of my fashion comfort zone but I think it's neutral enough to not stand out a lot and make it easy to wear.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Another pic.



GORGEOUS Marylin!!!!! I am so happy you were able to go! Love the WOC too with your stunning dress! 



COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Lately I've decided to simply buy fewer high-end pieces. I went through the typical H&M phase and Yoox designer hunts, but I've gotten tired of buying tons of clothes just because it looks decent and is cheap. I have so much that I buy then it just sits there after being used once or less, so now I am just buying some high-end pieces that I know I will use often and love.



I am trying to do this too. I have a bad habit of really getting suckered in to a good sale price and then justifying it to myself that I'll never be able to find that piece for that price again. Even if I get a lot of wear out of my clothes, I still don't need so much. I am glad we are all here to motivate each other!



Mimmy said:


> My contribution to the wearing red challenge.
> View attachment 3189186
> 
> I posted this on my Stylebook thread, but since it was Marylin who inspired me to wear it again; I need to give credit where credit is due! [emoji7]



Wow this outfit is perfection! I love every single thing about it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

BraatjeB said:


> Hi Eggtart, I wear my leather jackets almost all year round, except when it's really cold of pooring rain. During autumn and winter months I can get away wearing leather jackets because I wear wool or cashmere sweaters underneath and a big cozy scarf. Only when the temperature drops under 10 degrees C, I switch to proper winter coats.
> I treat all my leather jackets with a protective spray (usually Collonil or some other brand from my cobbler). It protects them again rain and also keeps the leather in good shape.


 Thanks for the feedback! Maybe I'll resort to wearing it if it ever gets cold here but not rain haha.. temperature wise, it's pretty mild


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> GORGEOUS Marylin!!!!! I am so happy you were able to go! Love the WOC too with your stunning dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to do this too. I have a bad habit of really getting suckered in to a good sale price and then justifying it to myself that I'll never be able to find that piece for that price again. Even if I get a lot of wear out of my clothes, I still don't need so much. I am glad we are all here to motivate each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this outfit is perfection! I love every single thing about it!




I really don't need to buy another thing right now, but know that I will. I am really trying not to make impulse purchases though. I am also returning things that don't fit well or that don't fit my lifestyle. 

Thanks for the very nice compliment, Jen!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> * Mimmy *, glad your relatives in Paris are ok and safe!
> It's devastating what happened in Paris. My mum is French, luckily all our French relatives are well, shocked but safe.
> Thanks for showing your look with the red bag, the more I think of it the more I realise I "need" a red bag.
> 
> *Apl*, the second bag is a Furla, the bag can bought in size small or large, I am interested in the small version (31 cm long).
> 
> *Marylin*, you look fab in the black dress! I am glad you went to the ball, it makes it even special that it was for a good cause.
> 
> So, I tried both bags.
> The first bag was a Carven, the leather was ok, had a great colour (red with pink undertone) and the strap was fine. The downside was the depth of the bag, it's less than 6 cm!
> The second bag is a Furla, the colour is a  deep red and can be used as a hand bag as well as shoulder bag. It's a simple shape, it should work well for business or casual wear.
> 
> I just need to go ahead and make the jump, I guess.
> 
> *Come des mason*,  welcome to the tread! I joined the tread as I believe that it is better to buy less and choose well, especially if one lives in small place with a tiny wardrobe!



Mina, thanks for the compliment. 

I'm glad everybody is ok and hope your mum is coping well. The French are strong and proud, they won't be intimidated that easily! 

It seems like you're going for the Furla. It's a great brand, I love it and I think you can't go wrong with it. It's going to be a price you'll have for a very long time!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Mimmy thank you so much!! I usually never find Vince leather jackets for less than $350, so I was shocked to see this at TJ Maxx. That is such a bummer about Rack, ugh I hate when that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought about you when I picked up the Etro scarf  ... my mom fell in love with it when she came to visit, so I knew I had to snatch it up for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Apl I just cringed inside thinking about that beer on your jacket  thank goodness you were able to save it!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment, it is definitely something outside of my fashion comfort zone but I think it's neutral enough to not stand out a lot and make it easy to wear.



I'm just an open book, aren't I?  so easy to please...!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> GORGEOUS Marylin!!!!! I am so happy you were able to go! Love the WOC too with your stunning dress!
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to do this too. I have a bad habit of really getting suckered in to a good sale price and then justifying it to myself that I'll never be able to find that piece for that price again. Even if I get a lot of wear out of my clothes, I still don't need so much. I am glad we are all here to motivate each other!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this outfit is perfection! I love every single thing about it!



Thanks Jen. Now I'm glad I bought the WOC with ghw. I was debating,  but for evenings gold works so well I think. 
Don't give yourself such a hard time. For the money you spent on your recent purchases some of us wouldn't even get a coat. Including yours truly...
Nobody needs as much stuff as we get! That's why I admire eggtart's capsule wardrobe idea, knowing I could never do it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

For our red challenge! Silk sleeveless top layered over a black sleeveless top.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I'm glad everybody is ok and hope your mum is coping well. The French are strong and proud, they won't be intimidated that easily!
> 
> It seems like you're going for the Furla. It's a great brand, I love it and I think you can't go wrong with it. It's going to be a price you'll have for a very long time!



Thanks for the kind words, Marylin . Paris is a beautiful city, I really hope it bounces back. 

I'll let you girls know if I end up buying the Furla bag. I am loving the red challenge though!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> For our red challenge! Silk sleeveless top layered over a black sleeveless top.



Jawoll!  I just love the pants and the red looks very good on you. It's the same red as your trench I believe? Has to be YOUR red!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Marylin . Paris is a beautiful city, I really hope it bounces back.
> 
> I'll let you girls know if I end up buying the Furla bag. I am loving the red challenge though!



Funny coincidence that when I open the page, the advertising banner on the top right now is showing red Tory Burch bag and ballerinas....

One last chance this week to wear my red bag to work tomorrow, since I'll have to take another day off on Friday (still not totally recuperated I'm afraid). 

Today I wore my second Prada outfit, the brownish pants with purple cardigan, which I got tons of compliments for. Who would have thought I looked good in purple? Must be the green undertone of my skin, since I caught this bug I can't get rid off...

This was my outfit today (pants, top and cardi bought in October, boots in September. So much to shopping my own wardrobe...)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Jawoll!  I just love the pants and the red looks very good on you. It's the same red as your trench I believe? Has to be YOUR red!


tnx! I hadn't really thought of it, but ya, the reds are pretty close in shade haha. I wonder if I could do a red lipstick - I don't wear lipsticks, mostly glosses.. hm... will have to try.. I'm wearing my trench again today =) I'll try to wear my red shoes.. didn't get a chance to carry my bag over the weekend. I think that's all the fully red items I own aside from an evening dress.




Marylin said:


> Funny coincidence that when I open the page, the advertising banner on the top right now is showing red Tory Burch bag and ballerinas....
> 
> One last chance this week to wear my red bag to work tomorrow, since I'll have to take another day off on Friday (still not totally recuperated I'm afraid).
> 
> Today I wore my second Prada outfit, the brownish pants with purple cardigan, which I got tons of compliments for. Who would have thought I looked good in purple? Must be the green undertone of my skin, since I caught this bug I can't get rid off...
> 
> This was my outfit today (pants, top and cardi bought in October, boots in September. So much to shopping my own wardrobe...)


the brown and purple look awesome together - gives me ideas haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

This is my new outfit with the skirt I bought last week. The sweater I've owned for YEARS, so that counters the new purchase right? haha.. even thought I think I've only worn it 3 times =S

But i'm definitely done buying for the rest of the year. Lately I've been trying to stick to more neutral colors with some pops of colors (like for our red challenge), and it seems to be going really well, I'm really enjoying the choices I've been making =)

Excited for next year's goals!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is my new outfit with the skirt I bought last week. The sweater I've owned for YEARS, so that counters the new purchase right? haha.. even thought I think I've only worn it 3 times =S
> 
> But i'm definitely done buying for the rest of the year. Lately I've been trying to stick to more neutral colors with some pops of colors (like for our red challenge), and it seems to be going really well, I'm really enjoying the choices I've been making =)
> 
> Excited for next year's goals!



Very nice! Don't know many people who can pull of sticking the top into the bottom like you do! I can't,my torso is too short, I think. 
Btw: This outfit would go with a red bag... 

I'd definitely try red lips! Especially at this time of year. Would look so pretty with your skin and hair!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Funny coincidence that when I open the page, the advertising banner on the top right now is showing red Tory Burch bag and ballerinas....
> 
> 
> 
> One last chance this week to wear my red bag to work tomorrow, since I'll have to take another day off on Friday (still not totally recuperated I'm afraid).
> 
> 
> 
> Today I wore my second Prada outfit, the brownish pants with purple cardigan, which I got tons of compliments for. Who would have thought I looked good in purple? Must be the green undertone of my skin, since I caught this bug I can't get rid off...
> 
> 
> 
> This was my outfit today (pants, top and cardi bought in October, boots in September. So much to shopping my own wardrobe...)



Hope that you totally shake your bug, Marylin. At least you're looking fab while being sick!



eggtartapproved said:


> This is my new outfit with the skirt I bought last week. The sweater I've owned for YEARS, so that counters the new purchase right? haha.. even thought I think I've only worn it 3 times =S
> 
> 
> 
> But i'm definitely done buying for the rest of the year. Lately I've been trying to stick to more neutral colors with some pops of colors (like for our red challenge), and it seems to be going really well, I'm really enjoying the choices I've been making =)
> 
> 
> 
> Excited for next year's goals!



You are killin' it with the outfits, eggtart. I love your new skirt!


----------



## Mimmy

I wore this simple shift outfit, for the red challenge, to dinner last night.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I wore this simple shift outfit, for the red challenge, to dinner last night.
> View attachment 3192356



Wow! Proof that it doesn't need much to be stunning!


----------



## Marylin

Made it! Took the red bag to work with grey pants, white ruffled blouse and suede boots.


----------



## Marylin

This is how it looked for real. Also wore a brown leather jacket,  but the pic didn't turn out well. (Really need a new phone.)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Very nice! Don't know many people who can pull of sticking the top into the bottom like you do! I can't,my torso is too short, I think.
> Btw: This outfit would go with a red bag...
> 
> I'd definitely try red lips! Especially at this time of year. Would look so pretty with your skin and hair!


you're too kind haha.. actually, I got the idea to tuck in a sweater from pinterest haha.. I've tried it before with a purple sweater and a green skirt and it was so great - I think, because I ALSO have a short torso, it works better if the pieces are of the same color or carry the same colors? I think the drastic difference in color made me look weird... I only tried it again because it's been really cold and I thought I should finally wear the black sweater haha. Maybe try it with similar colors for the top and bottom?



Mimmy said:


> You are killin' it with the outfits, eggtart. I love your new skirt!


Thanks, Mimmy!



Mimmy said:


> I wore this simple shift outfit, for the red challenge, to dinner last night.
> View attachment 3192356


Ah, I love this shoe and bag combo of yours, always!



Marylin said:


> Made it! Took the red bag to work with grey pants, white ruffled blouse and suede boots.





Marylin said:


> This is how it looked for real. Also wore a brown leather jacket,  but the pic didn't turn out well. (Really need a new phone.)


love the look - i love how the belt carries the same color in the ruffles... super put together looking! and the red adds such a great pop of color


----------



## eggtartapproved

Continuing our red challenge with my red jeans and my first red cup of the season - caramel apple spice, yumm.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Continuing our red challenge with my red jeans and my first red cup of the season - caramel apple spice, yumm.



Funny!  I actually like the starbucks cup!
And I had no idea you had so much red!!!!

Keep 'em coming, eggtart! You're on a roll!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Funny!  I actually like the starbucks cup!
> And I had no idea you had so much red!!!!
> 
> Keep 'em coming, eggtart! You're on a roll!


Thanks, Marylin - I only have 3 more items haha and one is an evening gown from my wedding, pair of vintage shoes and a bag, for a total of 6 items including the top, jeans, and trench.

I like the cup too! I know there was some grumblings about it but I like it's clean design and cheerful color that is just, imo, the color to represent this joyful holiday season, regardless of religion and beliefs... and that is as close to a discussion or opinion about religion I am going to ever put out there... and only because I feel safe on this thread.


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks, Marylin and eggtart for complimenting my simple shift outfit. 


Marylin said:


> This is how it looked for real. Also wore a brown leather jacket,  but the pic didn't turn out well. (Really need a new phone.)



Another great look, Marylin!



eggtartapproved said:


> Continuing our red challenge with my red jeans and my first red cup of the season - caramel apple spice, yumm.



Love this too, eggtart! Your red jeans and MbMJ bag and shoes all look great together!



eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks, Marylin - I only have 3 more items haha and one is an evening gown from my wedding, pair of vintage shoes and a bag, for a total of 6 items including the top, jeans, and trench.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cup too! I know there was some grumblings about it but I like it's clean design and cheerful color that is just, imo, the color to represent this joyful holiday season, regardless of religion and beliefs... and that is as close to a discussion or opinion about religion I am going to ever put out there... and only because I feel safe on this thread.



I like your evening gown! I don't have much opportunity to wear evening gowns anymore. 

I won't turn this into a discussion of religion either, but with all that is going on in the world now; I think the red Starbucks cup is fine. I can look at it and think Christmas, or my big, red bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks, Marylin - I only have 3 more items haha and one is an evening gown from my wedding, pair of vintage shoes and a bag, for a total of 6 items including the top, jeans, and trench.
> 
> I like the cup too! I know there was some grumblings about it but I like it's clean design and cheerful color that is just, imo, the color to represent this joyful holiday season, regardless of religion and beliefs... and that is as close to a discussion or opinion about religion I am going to ever put out there... and only because I feel safe on this thread.



You are so pretty! This gown is lovely! I love the applications (is that how you say this?)

Red is Christmas, I don't care about what anybody says and I won't let anybody tell me how I should feel about it!!!
The cup is fine and IT IS JUST A CUP!!!

My husband actually put up the outside lights yesterday. It snowed last night and of course we turned the lights on - even though the first of advent is a week away. Even my mum is thrilled about the lights and the snow!

I collected all my christmas decoration today, I'm takingt the day off tomorrow after working so many weekends and am intending on getting a decoration head start.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin and eggtart for complimenting my simple shift outfit.
> 
> 
> Another great look, Marylin!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this too, eggtart! Your red jeans and MbMJ bag and shoes all look great together!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your evening gown! I don't have much opportunity to wear evening gowns anymore.
> 
> I won't turn this into a discussion of religion either, but with all that is going on in the world now; I think the red Starbucks cup is fine. I can look at it and think Christmas, or my big, red bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Marylin said:


> You are so pretty! This gown is lovely! I love the applications (is that how you say this?)
> 
> Red is Christmas, I don't care about what anybody says and I won't let anybody tell me how I should feel about it!!!
> The cup is fine and IT IS JUST A CUP!!!
> 
> My husband actually put up the outside lights yesterday. It snowed last night and of course we turned the lights on - even though the first of advent is a week away. Even my mum is thrilled about the lights and the snow!
> 
> I collected all my christmas decoration today, I'm takingt the day off tomorrow after working so many weekends and am intending on getting a decoration head start.


tnx ladies, i love the gown too and was so happy that i had a black tie event a few months after my wedding so i could wear it again! I may have another occasion this year (fingers crossed). this may be the last time i can wear it lol

Marylin, have you heard of a brand called Street One?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> tnx ladies, i love the gown too and was so happy that i had a black tie event a few months after my wedding so i could wear it again! I may have another occasion this year (fingers crossed). this may be the last time i can wear it lol
> 
> Marylin, have you heard of a brand called Street One?



Why wouldn't you wear it anymore? It's such a classic gown, you'll always look great in this!

I think I know Street One. If there is in fact only one brand of that name. It's cheaper than let's say H&M and Zara, but much less popular. I'm not quite sure if they have their own stores, but I think I've seen them in department stores, might have bought a few pieces when I was younger. Hope this helps.


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks, Marylin - I only have 3 more items haha and one is an evening gown from my wedding, pair of vintage shoes and a bag, for a total of 6 items including the top, jeans, and trench.
> 
> I like the cup too! I know there was some grumblings about it but I like it's clean design and cheerful color that is just, imo, the color to represent this joyful holiday season, regardless of religion and beliefs... and that is as close to a discussion or opinion about religion I am going to ever put out there... and only because I feel safe on this thread.


Beautiful! It's a very becoming colour on you!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> This is how it looked for real. Also wore a brown leather jacket,  but the pic didn't turn out well. (Really need a new phone.)


You are so tiny! 

The belt is a really nice touch


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Why wouldn't you wear it anymore? It's such a classic gown, you'll always look great in this!
> 
> I think I know Street One. If there is in fact only one brand of that name. It's cheaper than let's say H&M and Zara, but much less popular. I'm not quite sure if they have their own stores, but I think I've seen them in department stores, might have bought a few pieces when I was younger. Hope this helps.


Because I don't have many fancy occasions to have to dress for haha. 

Oooicic, thanks for the information. We have a family friend who is somehow involved in Street One's clothing and gave me a jacket (the one in the picture of the red cup) and I just wanted to learn more about it. Wow, H&M and Zara must be very expensive where you are! Because when I looked up the brand to see what kind of style their clothing was, the prices were more than Zara, and definitely more than H&M, but maybe due to exchange rate? 



MinaAnais said:


> Beautiful! It's a very becoming colour on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Sass

So much to catch up on! I am loving the red, can't wait to see some more pictures. Might have to get in on the act and wear the only red thing I brought with me later in the week when it's warm enough. 

Marylin - I love the ball photos you look spectacular! And I am loving your red bag. 

Eggtart - gorgeous lady loving all your looks of late you are my buyers inspiration. Especially the fact you are on a role.

Also I have to add in Aus in my opinion Zara is expensive I wouldn't go there for anything more than basics really. And then those are pricey. It's certainly a high price point then England and Europe. I brought some trouser there on Sunday and they were £25 I can tell you if be hard pressed to by any trousers in Aus for $50-60AU. My my perspective h&m and Zara both have much better ranges on this side of the world too.

Also life update! I've started work this is week two. I am loving the job and just thrilled my paperwork came through Wednesday and I had this job offer Friday and started work the Monday. 

I've had a little fun with purchases as well as I actually don't have a uniform. Pictures of that stuff to come!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Also life update! I've started work this is week two. I am loving the job and just thrilled my paperwork came through Wednesday and I had this job offer Friday and started work the Monday.
> 
> I've had a little fun with purchases as well as I actually don't have a uniform. Pictures of that stuff to come!



Congratulations for the new job!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Funny coincidence that when I open the page, the advertising banner on the top right now is showing red Tory Burch bag and ballerinas....
> 
> One last chance this week to wear my red bag to work tomorrow, since I'll have to take another day off on Friday (still not totally recuperated I'm afraid).
> 
> Today I wore my second Prada outfit, the brownish pants with purple cardigan, which I got tons of compliments for. Who would have thought I looked good in purple? Must be the green undertone of my skin, since I caught this bug I can't get rid off...
> 
> This was my outfit today (pants, top and cardi bought in October, boots in September. So much to shopping my own wardrobe...)



I am sure you stunned in your Prada outfit, it looks gorgeous! 



eggtartapproved said:


> This is my new outfit with the skirt I bought last week. The sweater I've owned for YEARS, so that counters the new purchase right? haha.. even thought I think I've only worn it 3 times =S
> 
> But i'm definitely done buying for the rest of the year. Lately I've been trying to stick to more neutral colors with some pops of colors (like for our red challenge), and it seems to be going really well, I'm really enjoying the choices I've been making =)
> 
> Excited for next year's goals!



Great pairing! I am definitely gearing more towards neutrals as well. What are your goals for next year? 



Mimmy said:


> I wore this simple shift outfit, for the red challenge, to dinner last night.
> View attachment 3192356



That lace dress is so adorable!



Marylin said:


> Made it! Took the red bag to work with grey pants, white ruffled blouse and suede boots.



Those boots are to die for!!!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Continuing our red challenge with my red jeans and my first red cup of the season - caramel apple spice, yumm.



Starbucks holiday cups just make me so happy! Great photo!!



Sass said:


> So much to catch up on! I am loving the red, can't wait to see some more pictures. Might have to get in on the act and wear the only red thing I brought with me later in the week when it's warm enough.
> 
> Marylin - I love the ball photos you look spectacular! And I am loving your red bag.
> 
> Eggtart - gorgeous lady loving all your looks of late you are my buyers inspiration. Especially the fact you are on a role.
> 
> Also I have to add in Aus in my opinion Zara is expensive I wouldn't go there for anything more than basics really. And then those are pricey. It's certainly a high price point then England and Europe. I brought some trouser there on Sunday and they were £25 I can tell you if be hard pressed to by any trousers in Aus for $50-60AU. My my perspective h&m and Zara both have much better ranges on this side of the world too.
> 
> Also life update! I've started work this is week two. I am loving the job and just thrilled my paperwork came through Wednesday and I had this job offer Friday and started work the Monday.
> 
> I've had a little fun with purchases as well as I actually don't have a uniform. Pictures of that stuff to come!



CONGRATS!!!! What exciting news!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> So much to catch up on! I am loving the red, can't wait to see some more pictures. Might have to get in on the act and wear the only red thing I brought with me later in the week when it's warm enough.
> 
> Marylin - I love the ball photos you look spectacular! And I am loving your red bag.
> 
> Eggtart - gorgeous lady loving all your looks of late you are my buyers inspiration. Especially the fact you are on a role.
> 
> Also I have to add in Aus in my opinion Zara is expensive I wouldn't go there for anything more than basics really. And then those are pricey. It's certainly a high price point then England and Europe. I brought some trouser there on Sunday and they were £25 I can tell you if be hard pressed to by any trousers in Aus for $50-60AU. My my perspective h&m and Zara both have much better ranges on this side of the world too.
> 
> Also life update! I've started work this is week two. I am loving the job and just thrilled my paperwork came through Wednesday and I had this job offer Friday and started work the Monday.
> 
> I've had a little fun with purchases as well as I actually don't have a uniform. Pictures of that stuff to come!


woooot!!!!!!! congrats, sass!! that's fantastic news!  and thanks for the compliments =)



Jen123 said:


> Great pairing! I am definitely gearing more towards neutrals as well. What are your goals for next year?


I'm going to try to not buy any more of certain items - i.e. skirts, or pants, haven't decided which yet, but I figure I'll start small and let it grow =) Its' a many years work in progress I think haha. In another thread, I was going to buy any bags or wallets and after many failed years, I finally succeed this year! So, I think I can do it, especially more so now that I have some pieces I really really love. I'll only buy from a category if I'm replacing a staple. How about u?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> You are so tiny!
> 
> The belt is a really nice touch



Thanks Mina. I'm not that tiny, still a few more kilos to go until I'm the way I used to be.

This was the first time in years that I wore a belt. I keep admiring certain stylish members of this thread who pull off belts like no other . But never seemed to be able to do so myself. Still not sure if this is a look for me.

How's your wardrobe coming? What's the decision on the red bag?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Because I don't have many fancy occasions to have to dress for haha.
> 
> Oooicic, thanks for the information. We have a family friend who is somehow involved in Street One's clothing and gave me a jacket (the one in the picture of the red cup) and I just wanted to learn more about it. Wow, H&M and Zara must be very expensive where you are! Because when I looked up the brand to see what kind of style their clothing was, the prices were more than Zara, and definitely more than H&M, but maybe due to exchange rate?
> 
> Thank you!



Maybe I have the brands mixed up then. H&M and Zara really are not that expensive here. I don't go there very often, but used to get a lot of stuff for the kids and basics. The exchange rate should be going well in your favor. It's 1,6 euros for a dollar, so that's almost even. Was 1,34 a year ago. But European brands tend to be more expensive in the US and Canada anyway.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> So much to catch up on! I am loving the red, can't wait to see some more pictures. Might have to get in on the act and wear the only red thing I brought with me later in the week when it's warm enough.
> 
> Marylin - I love the ball photos you look spectacular! And I am loving your red bag.
> 
> Eggtart - gorgeous lady loving all your looks of late you are my buyers inspiration. Especially the fact you are on a role.
> 
> Also I have to add in Aus in my opinion Zara is expensive I wouldn't go there for anything more than basics really. And then those are pricey. It's certainly a high price point then England and Europe. I brought some trouser there on Sunday and they were £25 I can tell you if be hard pressed to by any trousers in Aus for $50-60AU. My my perspective h&m and Zara both have much better ranges on this side of the world too.
> 
> Also life update! I've started work this is week two. I am loving the job and just thrilled my paperwork came through Wednesday and I had this job offer Friday and started work the Monday.
> 
> I've had a little fun with purchases as well as I actually don't have a uniform. Pictures of that stuff to come!



How exciting!! Finally. 
What a great early Christmas present!
So what have you decided on? 
And what did you buy and what are you going to get with your first paycheck?


----------



## Marylin

Nothing red today, except for the nails   but a few premieres. Managed to wear my grey suede boots for the first time and a pair of panty hose I had bought for a dress that now is too big. Thankfully it works with  my birthday dress that I had on for the second time today. Also wore a scarf I haven't worn in years, a big light pink pashmina. Don't know why I haven't reached for it for so long.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> So much to catch up on! I am loving the red, can't wait to see some more pictures. Might have to get in on the act and wear the only red thing I brought with me later in the week when it's warm enough.
> 
> Marylin - I love the ball photos you look spectacular! And I am loving your red bag.
> 
> Eggtart - gorgeous lady loving all your looks of late you are my buyers inspiration. Especially the fact you are on a role.
> 
> Also I have to add in Aus in my opinion Zara is expensive I wouldn't go there for anything more than basics really. And then those are pricey. It's certainly a high price point then England and Europe. I brought some trouser there on Sunday and they were £25 I can tell you if be hard pressed to by any trousers in Aus for $50-60AU. My my perspective h&m and Zara both have much better ranges on this side of the world too.
> 
> Also life update! I've started work this is week two. I am loving the job and just thrilled my paperwork came through Wednesday and I had this job offer Friday and started work the Monday.
> 
> I've had a little fun with purchases as well as I actually don't have a uniform. Pictures of that stuff to come!




Major congrats, Sass! I have been hearing good news all week! You landed a job and one of my best friends got engaged! Can't wait to see your purchases!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I am sure you stunned in your Prada outfit, it looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pairing! I am definitely gearing more towards neutrals as well. What are your goals for next year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lace dress is so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those boots are to die for!!!




Thanks for the dress compliment, Jen. It's very simple and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Nothing red today, except for the nails   but a few premieres. Managed to wear my grey suede boots for the first time and a pair of panty hose I had bought for a dress that now is too big. Thankfully it works with  my birthday dress that I had on for the second time today. Also wore a scarf I haven't worn in years, a big light pink pashmina. Don't know why I haven't reached for it for so long.




Love your dress, Marylin! I have a weakness for shades of red for nails; especially in the fall and winter. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mina. I'm not that tiny, still a few more kilos to go until I'm the way I used to be.
> 
> This was the first time in years that I wore a belt. I keep admiring certain stylish members of this thread who pull off belts like no other . But never seemed to be able to do so myself. Still not sure if this is a look for me.
> 
> How's your wardrobe coming? What's the decision on the red bag?



I bought the red Furla bag 

The pounds is so strong at the moment that I could buy the bag within my budget, I just received the parcel today. It is even more beautiful at home than in the shops! Even my boyfriend liked the bag! I am very thankful to you ladies for taking part into  the red challenge 

Next, I need to focus on outwear  in December!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I bought the red Furla bag
> 
> The pounds is so strong at the moment that I could buy the bag within my budget, I just received the parcel today. It is even more beautiful at home than in the shops! Even my boyfriend liked the bag! I am very thankful to you ladies for taking part into  the red challenge
> 
> Next, I need to focus on outwear  in December!



Yeah! Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing lots of outfits with your new bag!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Love your dress, Marylin! I have a weakness for shades of red for nails; especially in the fall and winter. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks Mimmy. I usually just get a simple French mani, but decided on a dark red with a golden shimmer. Feeling like the holidays already!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Nothing red today, except for the nails   but a few premieres. Managed to wear my grey suede boots for the first time and a pair of panty hose I had bought for a dress that now is too big. Thankfully it works with  my birthday dress that I had on for the second time today. Also wore a scarf I haven't worn in years, a big light pink pashmina. Don't know why I haven't reached for it for so long.



I love this dress, so classy and timeless


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I love this dress, so classy and timeless



Thanks, dear. I hope I can get a lot of wear out of it!
Right now it's the only dress that fits well. Still debating whether to get the others altered or just get rid of them.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I bought the red Furla bag
> 
> 
> 
> The pounds is so strong at the moment that I could buy the bag within my budget, I just received the parcel today. It is even more beautiful at home than in the shops! Even my boyfriend liked the bag! I am very thankful to you ladies for taking part into  the red challenge
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I need to focus on outwear  in December!



Congrats, MinaAnais on your new bag! We already got a preview of your outfits with it, can't wait to see more! [emoji173]&#65039;



Marylin said:


> Thanks, dear. I hope I can get a lot of wear out of it!
> Right now it's the only dress that fits well. Still debating whether to get the others altered or just get rid of them.



This is a dilemma, Marylin. I think if you really love a dress, it was on the pricey side and altering it would not change the lines of the dress too much, it is worth altering. If less expensive and not really a favorite, perhaps let them go. After all, then you would have no choice but to shop, right? Mimmy's logic. &#129300;[emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Congrats, MinaAnais on your new bag! We already got a preview of your outfits with it, can't wait to see more! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dilemma, Marylin. I think if you really love a dress, it was on the pricey side and altering it would not change the lines of the dress too much, it is worth altering. If less expensive and not really a favorite, perhaps let them go. After all, then you would have no choice but to shop, right? Mimmy's logic. &#129300;[emoji6]



You're right of course, Mimmy. I took one dress to the tailor so far to get it adjusted. It's a Max Mara number, about 10 years old. Actually not completely my style anymore, but too pretty not to wear it. It has a nice fabric belt to close with a bow in the back and  a tuile underskirt.


----------



## Marylin

Another tough decision. This is a max Mara dress I bought last winter. After a lot of trial and error and help from tpb I finally had managed to style it with a turtleneck and boots. It's meant to be wide,the material is lovely, but very stiff. Now, after thankfully having lost about 10 kilos, I'm drowning in it. I definitely can't wear it like this. To alter it might be difficult. Should I try to sell it (it's only last season)? I only wore it twice though!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Another tough decision. This is a max Mara dress I bought last winter. After a lot of trial and error and help from tpb I finally had managed to style it with a turtleneck and boots. It's meant to be wide,the material is lovely, but very stiff. Now, after thankfully having lost about 10 kilos, I'm drowning in it. I definitely can't wear it like this. To alter it might be difficult. Should I try to sell it (it's only last season)? I only wore it twice though!!



oooh, i really love this. i would sell it if you think your tailor can't alter it, but i'd take it to your tailor first and ask.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Yeah! Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing lots of outfits with your new bag!



Thanks Marylin! 



Mimmy said:


> Congrats, MinaAnais on your new bag! We already got a preview of your outfits with it, can't wait to see more! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> This is a dilemma, Marylin. I think if you really love a dress, it was on the pricey side and altering it would not change the lines of the dress too much, it is worth altering. If less expensive and not really a favorite, perhaps let them go. After all, then you would have no choice but to shop, right? Mimmy's logic. &#129300;[emoji6]



Thanks Mimmy! 
I like your logic!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Hi everyone, 

I know I don't post here often (or really ever) , but I wanted to let everyone know about the Yoox sale right now. There's up to an additional 30% off the prices. I already snagged a Dior Homme shirt and am trying to decide between a bleu Lanvin sweater, or two Marc Jacobs sweaters. The website can be very overwhelming for me, especially with so many designers. I find it easier to just use the app to navigate the store. Yoox has really been a help in me getting some high-quality pieces I love for some pretty low prices... anyways I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mimmy

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't post here often (or really ever) , but I wanted to let everyone know about the Yoox sale right now. There's up to an additional 30% off the prices. I already snagged a Dior Homme shirt and am trying to decide between a bleu Lanvin sweater, or two Marc Jacobs sweaters. The website can be very overwhelming for me, especially with so many designers. I find it easier to just use the app to navigate the store. Yoox has really been a help in me getting some high-quality pieces I love for some pretty low prices... anyways I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!




Thanks for the Intel, COMME_DES_MASON. With the additional 30% off there are some great deals. The sheer volume of merchandise can be daunting though. 

I was up early and bought some things online. In the states it is Black Friday, and sometimes the prices really are pretty amazing. I bought some cosmetic stocking stuffers; these are gifts so I don't feel badly. Of course I bought a couple of items for myself too; a Clarisonic replacement brush and some new eyeshadow. I have actually almost used up my eyeshadow, so I think I can count these as necessities! Working today is really going to deter my Black Friday shopping, but I should get off fairly early so I do plan to hit at least one mall. I will report back later! [emoji3]


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> woooot!!!!!!! congrats, sass!! that's fantastic news!  and thanks for the compliments =)
> 
> I'm going to try to not buy any more of certain items - i.e. skirts, or pants, haven't decided which yet, but I figure I'll start small and let it grow =) Its' a many years work in progress I think haha. In another thread, I was going to buy any bags or wallets and after many failed years, I finally succeed this year! So, I think I can do it, especially more so now that I have some pieces I really really love. I'll only buy from a category if I'm replacing a staple. How about u?



Great job on not buying bags or wallets this year! Definitely let us know when you decide what category you won't buy from next year. My first goal for next year is to cut my clothes/shoes/bags/accessories spending in half from what I spent this year. It will definitely be a challenge but I am going to just be as picky as possible when shopping. I did a lot of great work on my fall/winter wardrobe this year and next year I definitely want to work on my spring/summer clothing.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Nothing red today, except for the nails   but a few premieres. Managed to wear my grey suede boots for the first time and a pair of panty hose I had bought for a dress that now is too big. Thankfully it works with  my birthday dress that I had on for the second time today. Also wore a scarf I haven't worn in years, a big light pink pashmina. Don't know why I haven't reached for it for so long.



Great outfit with your new boots! 



MinaAnais said:


> I bought the red Furla bag
> 
> The pounds is so strong at the moment that I could buy the bag within my budget, I just received the parcel today. It is even more beautiful at home than in the shops! Even my boyfriend liked the bag! I am very thankful to you ladies for taking part into  the red challenge
> 
> Next, I need to focus on outwear  in December!



Congratulations on your new bag!! 



Marylin said:


> Another tough decision. This is a max Mara dress I bought last winter. After a lot of trial and error and help from tpb I finally had managed to style it with a turtleneck and boots. It's meant to be wide,the material is lovely, but very stiff. Now, after thankfully having lost about 10 kilos, I'm drowning in it. I definitely can't wear it like this. To alter it might be difficult. Should I try to sell it (it's only last season)? I only wore it twice though!!



Hm that is a tough call. I would say sell if you had a hard time wearing when it did fit, unless it doesn't cost much to alter.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Great job on not buying bags or wallets this year! Definitely let us know when you decide what category you won't buy from next year. My first goal for next year is to cut my clothes/shoes/bags/accessories spending in half from what I spent this year. It will definitely be a challenge but I am going to just be as picky as possible when shopping. I did a lot of great work on my fall/winter wardrobe this year and next year I definitely want to work on my spring/summer clothing.


I ended up buying a backpack last night lol... it's not a bag.. and I don't have one, but iv'e definitely been keeping my eye out for a backpack the entire year.. so i'm sticking to my story that i haven't bought any bags or wallets this year haha. Tentatively, my no-buy list is trousers, jackets/coats, jeans, and shoes (and of course bags and wallets again).


----------



## Marylin

Thanks, Eggtart, Mimmy and Jen for the advice. I think I'll try to sell the dress on eBay for at least half of what I paid. If I don't get that I'll get it altered. My tailor is pretty good, but she's not exactly Wonder Woman. 
I was trying to find another dress last night, we don't have anything like Black Friday here, but in some stores, sales have started. No luck though. Had on a great Boss dress at a great price, but it was too big! Why??? It's not like I'm a size zero! Same thing with trying to find a new coat. I really want a colored one, but there was nothing in my size, sale or not! I'm of such average shape now that everything is sold out.


----------



## Marylin

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know I don't post here often (or really ever) , but I wanted to let everyone know about the Yoox sale right now. There's up to an additional 30% off the prices. I already snagged a Dior Homme shirt and am trying to decide between a bleu Lanvin sweater, or two Marc Jacobs sweaters. The website can be very overwhelming for me, especially with so many designers. I find it easier to just use the app to navigate the store. Yoox has really been a help in me getting some high-quality pieces I love for some pretty low prices... anyways I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!



Thank you! And to you to! 
What did you get? Would you like to share?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Great job on not buying bags or wallets this year! Definitely let us know when you decide what category you won't buy from next year. My first goal for next year is to cut my clothes/shoes/bags/accessories spending in half from what I spent this year. It will definitely be a challenge but I am going to just be as picky as possible when shopping. I did a lot of great work on my fall/winter wardrobe this year and next year I definitely want to work on my spring/summer clothing.



Wow! You're hardly spending any money on your purchases as it is, Mrs.Fantastic Deals! If you're cutting your budget in half you'll be even more amazing. I like the idea of being very picky. It seems like no big deal, but this has totally transformed my way of shopping.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I ended up buying a backpack last night lol... it's not a bag.. and I don't have one, but iv'e definitely been keeping my eye out for a backpack the entire year.. so i'm sticking to my story that i haven't bought any bags or wallets this year haha. Tentatively, my no-buy list is trousers, jackets/coats, jeans, and shoes (and of course bags and wallets again).



And what a cute backpack it is!! 
And it has red in it! Did you plan on that or was the color subconsciously in your mind? 
Great job on not buying bags and wallets. I bought 3 this year. One pre owned Gucci, a Chanel GST and my Chanel WOC. I do have my eye on a blue Chanel that I really would like. I'm going to use the money I make on eBay for all the clothes that don't fit anymore or are not my style anymore. So far it's going pretty well! Maybe my challenge will be not to buy any bags but Chanel!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the Intel, COMME_DES_MASON. With the additional 30% off there are some great deals. The sheer volume of merchandise can be daunting though.
> 
> I was up early and bought some things online. In the states it is Black Friday, and sometimes the prices really are pretty amazing. I bought some cosmetic stocking stuffers; these are gifts so I don't feel badly. Of course I bought a couple of items for myself too; a Clarisonic replacement brush and some new eyeshadow. I have actually almost used up my eyeshadow, so I think I can count these as necessities! Working today is really going to deter my Black Friday shopping, but I should get off fairly early so I do plan to hit at least one mall. I will report back later! [emoji3]



What did you get? Please let's see!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> And what a cute backpack it is!!
> And it has red in it! Did you plan on that or was the color subconsciously in your mind?
> Great job on not buying bags and wallets. I bought 3 this year. One pre owned Gucci, a Chanel GST and my Chanel WOC. I do have my eye on a blue Chanel that I really would like. I'm going to use the money I make on eBay for all the clothes that don't fit anymore or are not my style anymore. So far it's going pretty well! Maybe my challenge will be not to buy any bags but Chanel!


I didn't even think about it being red lol


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> I ended up buying a backpack last night lol... it's not a bag.. and I don't have one, but iv'e definitely been keeping my eye out for a backpack the entire year.. so i'm sticking to my story that i haven't bought any bags or wallets this year haha. Tentatively, my no-buy list is trousers, jackets/coats, jeans, and shoes (and of course bags and wallets again).



I don't think a Bagpack should be necessarily classified as a bag ,  still, it  is incredibly useful when travelling or going to the gym!

I really like the idea of having a no-buy list! Every year, I set  a budget and plan my purchases, this year I managed to stick with the budget and plan...but it was a challenge!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Marylin said:


> Thank you! And to you to!
> What did you get? Would you like to share?



I ended up with the Lanvin sweater after all... I'm still waiting for two orders to arrive, but I might post some mod shots once everything gets here.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> I don't think a Bagpack should be necessarily classified as a bag ,  still, it  is incredibly useful when travelling or going to the gym!
> 
> I really like the idea of having a no-buy list! Every year, I set  a budget and plan my purchases, this year I managed to stick with the budget and plan...but it was a challenge!


That's awesome! This year I was on track for sticking within budget but the last quarter ruined it for me. I've never been too unreasonable about spending but to actually have a budget set, was interesting. I enjoyed it I find the no buy list helps to remind that I have too much of something and keeps me more focused. 



COMME_DES_MASON said:


> I ended up with the Lanvin sweater after all... I'm still waiting for two orders to arrive, but I might post some mod shots once everything gets here.



Ooh can't wait to see!


----------



## Marylin

I'm having a very hard time coming to terms with my weight and wardrobe right now. I have a lot of things (all you capsule wardrobe experts would faint ) and I love it all, but half of it doesn't look good after I lost weight. I've just gone through my spendings this year (a bit scary) and I hate to realize that some of these pretty things are not looking good on me any more. The stylebook app is pretty helpful showing exactly when I spent most, which was the last two months after I realized that my old winter clothes don't fit. I'm happy I lost weight, but so sad to not be able to wear my pretty clothes. And a bit upset that I spent so much money. 

So what's the solution? Not buying anything until I'm at a certain weight for at least six months? Only buying cheap stuff and letting go of it quickly? Taking everything to the tailor and spending even more on it that way? Or setting a new trend, wearing clothes that are two sizes too big? 
I'm definitely cutting my budget for 2016 down to two thirds of what I spent this year. Which is still a lot, but hopefully realistic, because I'm intending not to fluctuate in weight anymore.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I'm having a very hard time coming to terms with my weight and wardrobe right now. I have a lot of things (all you capsule wardrobe experts would faint ) and I love it all, but half of it doesn't look good after I lost weight. I've just gone through my spendings this year (a bit scary) and I hate to realize that some of these pretty things are not looking good on me any more. The stylebook app is pretty helpful showing exactly when I spent most, which was the last two months after I realized that my old winter clothes don't fit. I'm happy I lost weight, but so sad to not be able to wear my pretty clothes. And a bit upset that I spent so much money.
> 
> So what's the solution? Not buying anything until I'm at a certain weight for at least six months? Only buying cheap stuff and letting go of it quickly? Taking everything to the tailor and spending even more on it that way? Or setting a new trend, wearing clothes that are two sizes too big?
> I'm definitely cutting my budget for 2016 down to two thirds of what I spent this year. Which is still a lot, but hopefully realistic, because I'm intending not to fluctuate in weight anymore.



This is indeed the difficult part! I think there are certain things that definitely must be replaced whilst one is on the journey to reach a target weight. It may be possible to start a trend on baggy trousers, but personally I draw a line for ill fitting bras, sorry!

I agree with Mimmy's comment that if you love the item and can alter it, it may be worth investing in. Otherwise it is only taking unnecessary space in your wardrobe for the new clothes that fit with your new body shape.

In my case, I donated the workwear that no longer fits to a charity for working mothers, other items have been sold to finance smaller sizes. I am happy to see that the old clothes will have a new lease of life elsewhere and it keeps me focused on my healthy plan (I don't want to buy bigger sizes ever again). 

I noticed that my taste is changing as I loose weight, I wonder if the same happened to you? 

I buy few items and try to look for a cut that could work even after some weight loss and, as I like to buy quality items, I only buy on sales.  This summer I bought a beautiful Marella blazer, which is quite fitting and I only use it with blouses, I hoping to wear it with some layers next  spring / summer.   This weekend, I bought a wrap coat, it's a bit snug now, but it'll definitely be comfortable next winter. 

Anyway, this is only my 2 cents, hope it helps!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtart, your new backpack is so cute! You probably know that I have a weakness for MbMJ and MJ. [emoji3]

Marylin, you do seem to have a bit of a dilemma. I would suggest that you look at your pieces that don't fit one at a time and decide if you want to get them altered, sell or donate them. Focus on your amazing work and willpower to get to your new weight; and again I must add that you look fab! Although I am the worst at being patient, you don't have to get everything altered all at once, or donate them all at once. Maybe get a few pieces that you really love altered, and decide if this is going to be worth for you. 

I also like MinaAnais's idea of finding an organization that your donated clothes would benefit. In the states there is a organization called the Fashion Project that has a website that donates money to an organization that the person making the donation chooses, when their item sells. I donated some of my pricier designer items that I knew were not going to fetch much on eBay. It was kind of exciting to see my items on their website, and all of my items sold. In the beginning they were also giving Nordstrom gift cards if you donated enough items from certain brands. They no longer do this, but I still donate to them, as they also provide you with an itemized receipt for tax purposes. 

I only added 2 bags this year; a small MbMJ cross body and my mini Evie. I sold 4 bags and donated 1.  I have really been bitten by the H bug and would like to add another one in 2016, so more planning and saving!

I probably have almost gone full circle. From buying designer items that I probably was not too picky about because they were on sale, and felt guilty about getting rid of because they were still pricey. Then I bought cheaper items that gave me a rush and looked good initially, only to be donated later because the quality was not there or the trend was over. I now feel like I have found a happy and sensible medium. I will still buy designer items, and will continue to look for a good sale. I will not buy a designer item only because it is a great deal! If I really want a pricey item, like my mini Evelyne, I will save and plan for it. I may still buy a trend item (probably at an inexpensive store) but with the realization that it will probably not be in my closet for very long. 

I like Marylin's statement that being picky changed her way of shopping. It has changed mine too. I know I have mentioned returning at least a couple of items recently. Before I probably would have tried to make them work, and ultimately gotten rid of them; money wasted! [emoji35]

I am really thinking about my shopping goals for 2016. I really don't need to buy another item for my closet. I know that this is unrealistic though, so I am working on updating my "do not buy" and "buy" lists. [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

With my previous post I should change my ID to "Mimmy Blabbermouth"!

But here are my recent purchases:

MMK clutch. I usually don't discuss prices because I don't usually feel that I have gotten any great deal; but this I got for $63 before tax. It is still selling for $248 at most department stores. I have seen it on sale, but not for anything close to $63! It's simple, roomy, and made of the best smelling leather, so I think I will be able to get a lot of use out of it. 


Rag & Bone jeans. About $185 retail, on sale for $47. 


The clutch and the jeans were the only ones that I saw in the store, so I got lucky with these.

Prana yoga top.  Good yoga clothes are pricey and the cute stuff is rarely on sale, so I am willing to pay full price, but this was 15% off. 


I also managed to do more Christmas shopping for others! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji388]


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> I ended up buying a backpack last night lol... it's not a bag.. and I don't have one, but iv'e definitely been keeping my eye out for a backpack the entire year.. so i'm sticking to my story that i haven't bought any bags or wallets this year haha. Tentatively, my no-buy list is trousers, jackets/coats, jeans, and shoes (and of course bags and wallets again).



Lol it doesn't count at all! Backpacks are totally different then bags so it's okay! 



Marylin said:


> Thanks, Eggtart, Mimmy and Jen for the advice. I think I'll try to sell the dress on eBay for at least half of what I paid. If I don't get that I'll get it altered. My tailor is pretty good, but she's not exactly Wonder Woman.
> I was trying to find another dress last night, we don't have anything like Black Friday here, but in some stores, sales have started. No luck though. Had on a great Boss dress at a great price, but it was too big! Why??? It's not like I'm a size zero! Same thing with trying to find a new coat. I really want a colored one, but there was nothing in my size, sale or not! I'm of such average shape now that everything is sold out.



I am sure you'll find something soon, especially with holiday sales around the corner! Dry spells are the worst.... I could probably use one though :shame:



Marylin said:


> Wow! You're hardly spending any money on your purchases as it is, Mrs.Fantastic Deals! If you're cutting your budget in half you'll be even more amazing. I like the idea of being very picky. It seems like no big deal, but this has totally transformed my way of shopping.



I did get almost everything I bought this year on deep sale (like over 70% off), however I spent nearly 5 digits on all my clothes/shoes/bags/accessories this year! I could have bought a nice birkin or kelly with that! 



Marylin said:


> And what a cute backpack it is!!
> And it has red in it! Did you plan on that or was the color subconsciously in your mind?
> Great job on not buying bags and wallets. I bought 3 this year. One pre owned Gucci, a Chanel GST and my Chanel WOC. I do have my eye on a blue Chanel that I really would like. I'm going to use the money I make on eBay for all the clothes that don't fit anymore or are not my style anymore. So far it's going pretty well! Maybe my challenge will be not to buy any bags but Chanel!



Which blue Chanel are you thinking about? Buy it first then start your "no Chanel" resolution!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I'm having a very hard time coming to terms with my weight and wardrobe right now. I have a lot of things (all you capsule wardrobe experts would faint ) and I love it all, but half of it doesn't look good after I lost weight. I've just gone through my spendings this year (a bit scary) and I hate to realize that some of these pretty things are not looking good on me any more. The stylebook app is pretty helpful showing exactly when I spent most, which was the last two months after I realized that my old winter clothes don't fit. I'm happy I lost weight, but so sad to not be able to wear my pretty clothes. And a bit upset that I spent so much money.
> 
> So what's the solution? Not buying anything until I'm at a certain weight for at least six months? Only buying cheap stuff and letting go of it quickly? Taking everything to the tailor and spending even more on it that way? Or setting a new trend, wearing clothes that are two sizes too big?
> I'm definitely cutting my budget for 2016 down to two thirds of what I spent this year. Which is still a lot, but hopefully realistic, because I'm intending not to fluctuate in weight anymore.



That is a tough situation. I would give it some time before you make any decision. When I gained weight in 2013, I gave myself a year before I got rid of the clothes that were too small on me. However, another year later (2015) I am losing weight and realize I could have kept those clothes. At this point though, I am happy I got rid of the smaller stuff because now I have room for new things that fit my personality at this point in my life better. 



Mimmy said:


> With my previous post I should change my ID to "Mimmy Blabbermouth"!
> 
> But here are my recent purchases:
> 
> MMK clutch. I usually don't discuss prices because I don't usually feel that I have gotten any great deal; but this I got for $63 before tax. It is still selling for $248 at most department stores. I have seen it on sale, but not for anything close to $63! It's simple, roomy, and made of the best smelling leather, so I think I will be able to get a lot of use out of it.
> View attachment 3200721
> 
> Rag & Bone jeans. About $185 retail, on sale for $47.
> View attachment 3200722
> 
> The clutch and the jeans were the only ones that I saw in the store, so I got lucky with these.
> 
> Prana yoga top.  Good yoga clothes are pricey and the cute stuff is rarely on sale, so I am willing to pay full price, but this was 15% off.
> View attachment 3200724
> 
> I also managed to do more Christmas shopping for others! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji388]



Great finds! I absolutely love the R&B jeans!! Have you tried lululemon for yoga? I have purchased quite a bit this year and found they have some excellent sales! 

I too agree that sales can suck you in to buying things you don't truly love. I used to be a victim of that but the hard lessons (like donating practically new clothing) make you a better shopper in the end.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This is indeed the difficult part! I think there are certain things that definitely must be replaced whilst one is on the journey to reach a target weight. It may be possible to start a trend on baggy trousers, but personally I draw a line for ill fitting bras, sorry!
> 
> I agree with Mimmy's comment that if you love the item and can alter it, it may be worth investing in. Otherwise it is only taking unnecessary space in your wardrobe for the new clothes that fit with your new body shape.
> 
> In my case, I donated the workwear that no longer fits to a charity for working mothers, other items have been sold to finance smaller sizes. I am happy to see that the old clothes will have a new lease of life elsewhere and it keeps me focused on my healthy plan (I don't want to buy bigger sizes ever again).
> 
> I noticed that my taste is changing as I loose weight, I wonder if the same happened to you?
> 
> I buy few items and try to look for a cut that could work even after some weight loss and, as I like to buy quality items, I only buy on sales.  This summer I bought a beautiful Marella blazer, which is quite fitting and I only use it with blouses, I hoping to wear it with some layers next  spring / summer.   This weekend, I bought a wrap coat, it's a bit snug now, but it'll definitely be comfortable next winter.
> 
> Anyway, this is only my 2 cents, hope it helps!



Thanks Mina, we are definitely in the same boat. I am worried I won't stay this weight, but at the same time I'm still trying to lose about 3 to 4 kilos - which won't change my dress size, but will prevent me from getting bigger, if you understand what I mean. I totally agree with you about the style changing. All of a sudden I don't need longer tops to cover my behind and I even wore a belt! The first time in years! I'm still more of an hourglass shape, but the waist/hip distinction is not as big as it used to be, so pants don't stick out in the back as much as they used to. It seems like I'm keeping more weight on my waist, which I hate, but hey, I'm old! Old women have bellies! :wondering
So I don't really want to get new things yet, but I also don't like what I have. :town:


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Great finds! I absolutely love the R&B jeans!! Have you tried lululemon for yoga? I have purchased quite a bit this year and found they have some excellent sales!
> 
> 
> 
> I too agree that sales can suck you in to buying things you don't truly love. I used to be a victim of that but the hard lessons (like donating practically new clothing) make you a better shopper in the end.




Thanks, Jen! I was really happy to find the R&B jeans in black, in my size. I need to get them hemmed, but as soon as I do, I will post a look. I also like lululemon, and have found some cute stuff on sale. Part of my hard lesson was learned from lululemon. I have a few great pieces that I wear regularly, purchased for the regular price and on sale. I did buy 2 lululemon tops on sale, that I didn't wear much and ended up giving away. I should have just bought 1 regular priced top that I really liked.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> eggtart, your new backpack is so cute! You probably know that I have a weakness for MbMJ and MJ. [emoji3]
> 
> Marylin, you do seem to have a bit of a dilemma. I would suggest that you look at your pieces that don't fit one at a time and decide if you want to get them altered, sell or donate them. Focus on your amazing work and willpower to get to your new weight; and again I must add that you look fab! Although I am the worst at being patient, you don't have to get everything altered all at once, or donate them all at once. Maybe get a few pieces that you really love altered, and decide if this is going to be worth for you.
> 
> I also like MinaAnais's idea of finding an organization that your donated clothes would benefit. In the states there is a organization called the Fashion Project that has a website that donates money to an organization that the person making the donation chooses, when their item sells. I donated some of my pricier designer items that I knew were not going to fetch much on eBay. It was kind of exciting to see my items on their website, and all of my items sold. In the beginning they were also giving Nordstrom gift cards if you donated enough items from certain brands. They no longer do this, but I still donate to them, as they also provide you with an itemized receipt for tax purposes.
> 
> I only added 2 bags this year; a small MbMJ cross body and my mini Evie. I sold 4 bags and donated 1.  I have really been bitten by the H bug and would like to add another one in 2016, so more planning and saving!
> 
> I probably have almost gone full circle. From buying designer items that I probably was not too picky about because they were on sale, and felt guilty about getting rid of because they were still pricey. Then I bought cheaper items that gave me a rush and looked good initially, only to be donated later because the quality was not there or the trend was over. I now feel like I have found a happy and sensible medium. I will still buy designer items, and will continue to look for a good sale. I will not buy a designer item only because it is a great deal! If I really want a pricey item, like my mini Evelyne, I will save and plan for it. I may still buy a trend item (probably at an inexpensive store) but with the realization that it will probably not be in my closet for very long.
> 
> I like Marylin's statement that being picky changed her way of shopping. It has changed mine too. I know I have mentioned returning at least a couple of items recently. Before I probably would have tried to make them work, and ultimately gotten rid of them; money wasted! [emoji35]
> 
> I am really thinking about my shopping goals for 2016. I really don't need to buy another item for my closet. I know that this is unrealistic though, so I am working on updating my "do not buy" and "buy" lists. [emoji6]



I think it is the right approach to think hard and save for pricier items. It feels so good to have earned something. I'm totally fine with my shoes and bags and haven't regretted a single purchase in this department. 

Unfortunately we don't have any charity organizations that give you a tax receipt. I have given away tons of stuff though, most of it to church and to the refugee organizations. Not the designer clothes though. Not because I don't want them to have them, but I'm aware of what some people will say if they see refugees wearing Prada and Gucci and Moschino. The climate is already changing with so many people looking for shelter and after the attacks in Paris people mix things up and get hostile. I don't want to add to that involuntary.

Which leaves me with my expensive clothes and ebay....


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> With my previous post I should change my ID to "Mimmy Blabbermouth"!
> 
> But here are my recent purchases:
> 
> MMK clutch. I usually don't discuss prices because I don't usually feel that I have gotten any great deal; but this I got for $63 before tax. It is still selling for $248 at most department stores. I have seen it on sale, but not for anything close to $63! It's simple, roomy, and made of the best smelling leather, so I think I will be able to get a lot of use out of it.
> View attachment 3200721
> 
> Rag & Bone jeans. About $185 retail, on sale for $47.
> View attachment 3200722
> 
> The clutch and the jeans were the only ones that I saw in the store, so I got lucky with these.
> 
> Prana yoga top.  Good yoga clothes are pricey and the cute stuff is rarely on sale, so I am willing to pay full price, but this was 15% off.
> View attachment 3200724
> 
> I also managed to do more Christmas shopping for others! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji388]



Little Miss Shopping Queen! I like all of it, the bag is fantastic! What great deals. We never have anything like this here, I so envy you!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Lol it doesn't count at all! Backpacks are totally different then bags so it's okay!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll find something soon, especially with holiday sales around the corner! Dry spells are the worst.... I could probably use one though :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> I did get almost everything I bought this year on deep sale (like over 70% off), however I spent nearly 5 digits on all my clothes/shoes/bags/accessories this year! I could have bought a nice birkin or kelly with that!
> 
> 
> 
> Which blue Chanel are you thinking about? Buy it first then start your "no Chanel" resolution!



I don't exactly have a no Chanel resolution :shame: it's more of a only Chanel resolution....
My newest dream is a blue shopping tote, but I can't find it on the website. I saw it in London,but it would have been stupid to not buy in euros. I still need to save, so hopefully they still have it after the new year. It's probably going to be spring by the time I can get it. 
I also sometimes think I could have gotten a birkin, but actually I don't want one....

You must have gotten many things if you've managed to get such great deals and still spend quite a sum. It's not just about shopping within a budget, it's also about smart shopping and you definitely have the highest shopping IQ!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is a tough situation. I would give it some time before you make any decision. When I gained weight in 2013, I gave myself a year before I got rid of the clothes that were too small on me. However, another year later (2015) I am losing weight and realize I could have kept those clothes. At this point though, I am happy I got rid of the smaller stuff because now I have room for new things that fit my personality at this point in my life better.
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! I absolutely love the R&B jeans!! Have you tried lululemon for yoga? I have purchased quite a bit this year and found they have some excellent sales!
> 
> I too agree that sales can suck you in to buying things you don't truly love. I used to be a victim of that but the hard lessons (like donating practically new clothing) make you a better shopper in the end.



I know what you mean. After I had gained weight I thought I'd never fit into my old things. I do now, but I don't like everything I had then. I'm fine with jeans and a few sweaters, but most of the tops and jackets are just out of style. Plus, my body has changed, so even if the scale says I'm just the same I used to be, I am not.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I don't exactly have a no Chanel resolution :shame: it's more of a only Chanel resolution....
> My newest dream is a blue shopping tote, but I can't find it on the website. I saw it in London,but it would have been stupid to not buy in euros. I still need to save, so hopefully they still have it after the new year. It's probably going to be spring by the time I can get it.
> I also sometimes think I could have gotten a birkin, but actually I don't want one....
> 
> You must have gotten many things if you've managed to get such great deals and still spend quite a sum. It's not just about shopping within a budget, it's also about smart shopping and you definitely have the highest shopping IQ!



HAHA that made me laugh, I totally read your resolution the wrong way! I like this Chanel only resolution. I am excited to see this bag if you find it! My collection is missing a navy bag. I only buy one bag per year and am trying to determine what bag to buy next year. I may ask you all for some help on that 

I thought about that question after I posted, "would I rather have all my stuff, or a birkin?" And I definitely would choose the stuff because I get great use out of all of it. I have purchased about 90 things this year, which sounds like a ton, but if you break it down between shoes, accessories, bag, workout gear, jewelry etc it doesn't sound as bad. 



Marylin said:


> I know what you mean. After I had gained weight I thought I'd never fit into my old things. I do now, but I don't like everything I had then. I'm fine with jeans and a few sweaters, but most of the tops and jackets are just out of style. Plus, my body has changed, so even if the scale says I'm just the same I used to be, I am not.



Yes to the body changing.... I think our bodies change our entire lives but females notice it more because our clothes just fit different from men's clothing, and we have more curves to deal with than they do


----------



## randr21

My concept of a budget is in theory only. I alternate btwn shopping/no shopping and a sale season is like a drug for addicts who havent shopped in a while. I recall saying to dh that I dont need any more clothes several months ago, but that didnt stop me this wknd. It wouldnt be so bad if I cleared things out, but its hard to let go of things that are still like new, but I just don't reach for them often. E.g., I have several pairs of Theory pants from 15 yrs ago that are a little snug, but for some reason I loathe to give them away...

I will need to check out that org for women getting back into workplace. That will give me incentive to start the process.


----------



## MinaAnais

Here's the link of https://www.dressforsuccess.org, they operates in several countries in the EU as well as the US.


----------



## Marylin

randr21 said:


> My concept of a budget is in theory only. I alternate btwn shopping/no shopping and a sale season is like a drug for addicts who havent shopped in a while. I recall saying to dh that I dont need any more clothes several months ago, but that didnt stop me this wknd. It wouldnt be so bad if I cleared things out, but its hard to let go of things that are still like new, but I just don't reach for them often. E.g., I have several pairs of Theory pants from 15 yrs ago that are a little snug, but for some reason I loathe to give them away...
> 
> I will need to check out that org for women getting back into workplace. That will give me incentive to start the process.



Hello randr, welcome to the party! You totally nail it with the drug addict comparison. The red sale sign triggers something in a woman's brain that tells her, it's ok to shop and if she doesn't do it now she'll regret it later. 
I personally have never regretted not buying anything, while I sometimes did wonder why I actually did buy something...

My suggestion would be to somehow list what you've got. The stylbook app or similar apps have helped some of us a great deal. However you do it, it will make you reach for your beloved pretty clothes more often and not forget what is hiding in your closet.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Here's the link of https://www.dressforsuccess.org, they operates in several countries in the EU as well as the US.



Thanks for the link Mina! Unfortunately nothing in Germany.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> HAHA that made me laugh, I totally read your resolution the wrong way! I like this Chanel only resolution. I am excited to see this bag if you find it! My collection is missing a navy bag. I only buy one bag per year and am trying to determine what bag to buy next year. I may ask you all for some help on that
> 
> I thought about that question after I posted, "would I rather have all my stuff, or a birkin?" And I definitely would choose the stuff because I get great use out of all of it. I have purchased about 90 things this year, which sounds like a ton, but if you break it down between shoes, accessories, bag, workout gear, jewelry etc it doesn't sound as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the body changing.... I think our bodies change our entire lives but females notice it more because our clothes just fit different from men's clothing, and we have more curves to deal with than they do



Yes!! Thank God we have curves! I would be devastated if I looked like a stick. I'd rather not loose that much weight.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks for the link Mina! Unfortunately nothing in Germany.


Aw, what a shame!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I don't exactly have a no Chanel resolution :shame: it's more of a only Chanel resolution....
> My newest dream is a blue shopping tote, but I can't find it on the website. I saw it in London,but it would have been stupid to not buy in euros. I still need to save, so hopefully they still have it after the new year. It's probably going to be spring by the time I can get it.
> I also sometimes think I could have gotten a birkin, but actually I don't want one....
> 
> You must have gotten many things if you've managed to get such great deals and still spend quite a sum. It's not just about shopping within a budget, it's also about smart shopping and you definitely have the highest shopping IQ!



I highly recommend navy bags !!!! Navy bags totally rock!! Here's mine, I love her


----------



## Sass

MinsAnais - I second the notion of navy bags. I adore the colour and I feel it goes with most things.  I had one and I broke it my first week in London [emoji22]

How is your capsule wardrobe going? Have you had many holiday events so far? Do you have any idea where I could by a reasonable priced pair of black jeans. They would be for work so no rips l, no wages just plain black. I don't want to spend the earth. I don't want super skinny but skinny style or straight leg? I think we may be around the same size like UK 10,12,14 ?? 

Marylin - I think you have a dilemma regarding your current wardrobe and weight loss. First congratulations you look amazing. Secondly I would pick a few key pieces and see if your tailor can alter. If they can't I would make a note of those items and add them to your 'to buy list' for this winter etc. If you will still be loosing a few extra kilos I would try not to buy too much until you are happy your weight will be stable. 

I gave away a ton of stuff when I gained some weight thinking is never fit it again there are some pieces I regret. 

As for a Chanel only caveat on your bag purchases firstly can I say I love this idea immensely!!!!! [emoji7] do you have a picture of your beauty to be?

Also thank you to all of you who offered congrats re: job ladies are really the best! Belated happy thanksgiving to you ladies in America - Jen, Mimmy and anyone else I've forgotten!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> MinsAnais - I second the notion of navy bags. I adore the colour and I feel it goes with most things.  I had one and I broke it my first week in London [emoji22]
> 
> How is your capsule wardrobe going? Have you had many holiday events so far? Do you have any idea where I could by a reasonable priced pair of black jeans. They would be for work so no rips l, no wages just plain black. I don't want to spend the earth. I don't want super skinny but skinny style or straight leg? I think we may be around the same size like UK 10,12,14 ??
> 
> Marylin - I think you have a dilemma regarding your current wardrobe and weight loss. First congratulations you look amazing. Secondly I would pick a few key pieces and see if your tailor can alter. If they can't I would make a note of those items and add them to your 'to buy list' for this winter etc. If you will still be loosing a few extra kilos I would try not to buy too much until you are happy your weight will be stable.
> 
> I gave away a ton of stuff when I gained some weight thinking is never fit it again there are some pieces I regret.
> 
> As for a Chanel only caveat on your bag purchases firstly can I say I love this idea immensely!!!!! [emoji7] do you have a picture of your beauty to be?
> 
> Also thank you to all of you who offered congrats re: job ladies are really the best! Belated happy thanksgiving to you ladies in America - Jen, Mimmy and anyone else I've forgotten!



Sass, sorry to hear your blue bag is broken! There are some cobblers that can do some minor repairs, otherwise there are some repair shops for bags (not cheap). 

Ah, the wardrobe.... I  am very happy with the Partywear, I wore all pieces on several occasions and it's working well so far .  The challenge is now the coat, the current is too big and I  returned the black coat that I bought last weekend. I need to start again and I haven't got a trench coat for the upcoming weeks/ months. Patience is a virtue. 

How about you? Any exhiting purchases? 

If you are looking for good quality jeans, I can recommend Uniqlo, they use Japanese denim (thicker then other stores) and offer various cuts and colours.  For an extra £3 pounds they cut the extra length. Last time, they were able to do it in the same afternoon. They have a big store in Oxford street, towards Tottenham Court Road. Hope it helps!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Marylin said:


> Thank you! And to you to!
> What did you get? Would you like to share?



Hello, and thanks for the warm welcome from everyone!  Here's the Dior Homme t-shirt I ordered during the Yoox sale. I'm still waiting on a Lanvin sweater, but I think I might return the shirt. It's a bit too long and I don't wear short sleeves very often anyways... I think I got kind of caught up in a sale! Love seeing everyone else's posts!


----------



## Marylin

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Hello, and thanks for the warm welcome from everyone!  Here's the Dior Homme t-shirt I ordered during the Yoox sale. I'm still waiting on a Lanvin sweater, but I think I might return the shirt. It's a bit too long and I don't wear short sleeves very often anyways... I think I got kind of caught up in a sale! Love seeing everyone else's posts!



Agree about the shirt. It's also a bit loose on you. It's not like you'd need to hide anything. Can't wait to see the sweater! What color is it? 
Understand about getting caught in sales! 
I've managed to be good the last few weeks so far about clothes. Went to a toy store with my sons though, which is closing. We walked out with two big bags full of stuff! And it's not even Christmas!


----------



## Marylin

Would love to show you guys the bag I have my eyes on. But it's not on the web! I saw it in London at the Chanel store and Harrods. Didn't take pics though. It will be my first navy bag, but I still have to save!

Picked up the first of my altered dresses from the tailor today and it fits perfectly. I'm glad I did. Might wear it to a holiday dinner next week. If I do, I'll post pics.
Took another one to get altered, a very expensive Paule Ka, that I had bought a year ago. We'll see. 
I'll try to not buy anything for a while and really shop my own wardrobe. Should I realize in a few weeks, I won't get through winter with my stuff, I can get something in the after Christmas sale and then really go crazy next winter, once my weight is stable.
I will need your support, that's for sure!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Sass, sorry to hear your blue bag is broken! There are some cobblers that can do some minor repairs, otherwise there are some repair shops for bags (not cheap).
> 
> Ah, the wardrobe.... I  am very happy with the Partywear, I wore all pieces on several occasions and it's working well so far .  The challenge is now the coat, the current is too big and I  returned the black coat that I bought last weekend. I need to start again and I haven't got a trench coat for the upcoming weeks/ months. Patience is a virtue.
> 
> How about you? Any exhiting purchases?
> 
> If you are looking for good quality jeans, I can recommend Uniqlo, they use Japanese denim (thicker then other stores) and offer various cuts and colours.  For an extra £3 pounds they cut the extra length. Last time, they were able to do it in the same afternoon. They have a big store in Oxford street, towards Tottenham Court Road. Hope it helps!



That's so cool, that you can get so much wear out of your new clothes! Love when that happens! The coat issue is so difficult! I'm currently wearing one that I bought 14 years ago and that is just a little bit too big. It's a strenesse coat, so quality is amazing after all these years. I have a Patrizia Pepe one that kind of fits, but that's it. I've sold a Max Mara on eBay and put two more in storage until I've decided what to do. I really want my coats to fit and I don't want to compromise on something I wear every day for months! And coats are too expensive not to be perfect! What kind of coat are you looking for?


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Marylin said:


> Agree about the shirt. It's also a bit loose on you. It's not like you'd need to hide anything. Can't wait to see the sweater! What color is it?
> Understand about getting caught in sales!
> I've managed to be good the last few weeks so far about clothes. Went to a toy store with my sons though, which is closing. We walked out with two big bags full of stuff! And it's not even Christmas!



EEK! Just found it was final sale... at least I got it on deep discount. I'm going to try and sell it  The sweater is navy and I am so excited for it to come in. It'd just a simple v-neck, which I think will be a great foundation piece for my wardrobe (I'm a guy). hahaha funny how we all get caught up into sales! 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Marylin

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> EEK! Just found it was final sale... at least I got it on deep discount. I'm going to try and sell it  The sweater is navy and I am so excited for it to come in. It'd just a simple v-neck, which I think will be a great foundation piece for my wardrobe (I'm a guy). hahaha funny how we all get caught up into sales!
> 
> Wishing you the best!



Sorry about the T-Shirt. If you can't sell it, you could wear it underneath a leather jacket maybe? Navy v-neck is always a good idea!


----------



## Marylin

Tried to solve another outfit dilemma yesterday, but am not sure, if it worked. I was planning to wear this blouse and pants, which go perfectly together other than the blouse is huge. I couldn't tuck it in because it was too wide on top and made me look square. Couldn't leave it out either.


----------



## Marylin

So I wore this other blouse which fits nicely, but has little blue stars all over, while the pants have purplish stripes. I was either very stylish or looked like a clown. Didn't take a mod pic. It's too dark when I come home.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> So I wore this other blouse which fits nicely, but has little blue stars all over, while the pants have purplish stripes. I was either very stylish or looked like a clown. Didn't take a mod pic. It's too dark when I come home.



I love the blouse you decided to wear! What brand and material is it? That is too bad about the larger fitting blouse


----------



## Gerry

Take your first blouse to a tailor and get the side seams taken in. Easy fix.


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> Take your first blouse to a tailor and get the side seams taken in. Easy fix.



Thanks, Gerry, I will. You must think, how stupid can she be, right?  I was just thrown off that morning, because I had my outfit planned and then couldn't wear it. I hope tailoring won't mess up the look and that my tailor will be able to deal with the silk all right.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I love the blouse you decided to wear! What brand and material is it? That is too bad about the larger fitting blouse



Thanks Jen, it's silk and the brand is Sly, which is a German brand. They are in Berlin and make quite expensive, but impeccable clothes made of luxe materials and of very good quality. I got this particular one for half price. Not as smart as your shopping, I know, but not  bad either, right?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> So I wore this other blouse which fits nicely, but has little blue stars all over, while the pants have purplish stripes. I was either very stylish or looked like a clown. Didn't take a mod pic. It's too dark when I come home.



Very trendy! Print on print is a great trend, I saw lots of girls wearing it and it's fab!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen, it's silk and the brand is Sly, which is a German brand. They are in Berlin and make quite expensive, but impeccable clothes made of luxe materials and of very good quality. I got this particular one for half price. Not as smart as your shopping, I know, but not  bad either, right?




That is really gorgeous I wish we had that here! Half off is fantastic! I somehow always manage to ruin my silk blouses by spilling food on them. I have lost so many good ones to food stains, my fiancé jokes I need to wear a bib. 

Here is a date night outfit for tonight. I have had this Chloe blazer for a couple years (got it for only $60!!) and wear it occasionally. I actually wore it the night we got engaged last year [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is really gorgeous I wish we had that here! Half off is fantastic! I somehow always manage to ruin my silk blouses by spilling food on them. I have lost so many good ones to food stains, my fiancé jokes I need to wear a bib.
> 
> Here is a date night outfit for tonight. I have had this Chloe blazer for a couple years (got it for only $60!!) and wear it occasionally. I actually wore it the night we got engaged last year [emoji7]
> View attachment 3206515



Wow! Forget about the blazer, though (it's great, but that's not the point). I loooooove the shoes and your WOC is fantastic! Have fun tonight! And try not spilling food on your beautiful clothes...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Very trendy! Print on print is a great trend, I saw lots of girls wearing it and it's fab!



See! Girls! I'm not a girl anymore! I should wear matching shoes and bags, and black slacks and white blouses and sensible heels and probably pearls and twinsets....


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> See! Girls! I'm not a girl anymore! I should wear matching shoes and bags, and black slacks and white blouses and sensible heels and probably pearls and twinsets....



Lol Marylin!  Age, like sizes, is just a number! I am sure you rocked that look!


----------



## Gerry

Marylin said:


> Thanks, Gerry, I will. You must think, how stupid can she be, right?  I was just thrown off that morning, because I had my outfit planned and then couldn't wear it. I hope tailoring won't mess up the look and that my tailor will be able to deal with the silk all right.


 
No, I don't think you are stupid. I wore a red sweater to work yesterday and I glanced at it and thought "what looks funny about this?" Then I just went to work and a friend saw me and said " I bought that sweater, too, and mine shrank when I washed it also!" Sometimes we just aren't cooking on all 4 burners. Happens to me a lot!!!


But when I really wanted a top notch alteration on a couple of Chanel jackets that needed the shoulders opened up a little, I took them to a first rate men's store and they did a magnificent job.


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> No, I don't think you are stupid. I wore a red sweater to work yesterday and I glanced at it and thought "what looks funny about this?" Then I just went to work and a friend saw me and said " I bought that sweater, too, and mine shrank when I washed it also!" Sometimes we just aren't cooking on all 4 burners. Happens to me a lot!!!
> 
> 
> But when I really wanted a top notch alteration on a couple of Chanel jackets that needed the shoulders opened up a little, I took them to a first rate men's store and they did a magnificent job.



 Thanks Gerry! I'm glad you're joining the discussion! 
Interesting experience! When I had ripped my evening gown my tailor said, nothing could be done. I took it to a department store and the seamstress there fixed it with no problem. Absolutely invisible! But I had bought something there that day. I wonder if they also fix clothes with no purchase..
Too bad about your sweater! If this is a fabrication fault you and your friend should be able to return it, right?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Lol Marylin!  Age, like sizes, is just a number! I am sure you rocked that look!



Mina, you're very supportive! Please warn me though, if I start dressing like Iris Apfel....


----------



## apl.79

Marylin and Mina- I love mixing prints, though I don't do it all that often.  It shows you have a certain level of talent when you pull it off correctly.


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> That is really gorgeous I wish we had that here! Half off is fantastic! I somehow always manage to ruin my silk blouses by spilling food on them. I have lost so many good ones to food stains, my fiancé jokes I need to wear a bib.
> 
> Here is a date night outfit for tonight. I have had this Chloe blazer for a couple years (got it for only $60!!) and wear it occasionally. I actually wore it the night we got engaged last year [emoji7]
> View attachment 3206515


I love the cut of that blazer!  I wish I could find something like that in black for a Christmas party next weekend.  Every time I spot something similar there is something wrong- cheap fabric, wrong length, wrong color, etc.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Marylin and Mina- I love mixing prints, though I don't do it all that often.  It shows you have a certain level of talent when you pull it off correctly.



Please teach me! I don't have a lot of printed bottoms, but could definitely use some inspiration about mixing printed tops!


----------



## Marylin

Btw, I just noticed I just had a no shopping month! If not shopping between November 4th and December 6th counts as one month. I had bought lots of nice things in London at the beginning of November, but that was it since then. I will have to do a lot of Christmas shopping still, but am not really planning on getting anything for myself. The coat purchase is postponed unless I find the miracle one. And the Chanel bag isn't even in sight yet. I still have to get a dress from the tailor, take my blouse there and wear a few things I have gotten altered. So it's going to be like they're brand new. Kind of.


----------



## Gerry

Marylin said:


> Thanks Gerry! I'm glad you're joining the discussion!
> Interesting experience! When I had ripped my evening gown my tailor said, nothing could be done. I took it to a department store and the seamstress there fixed it with no problem. Absolutely invisible! But I had bought something there that day. I wonder if they also fix clothes with no purchase..
> Too bad about your sweater! If this is a fabrication fault you and your friend should be able to return it, right?






I have a little 8-12 hour part- time job at a Lane Bryant store and that is where I bought the sweater so it was only probably $20. or $25. so not enough to even worry about. I think I wore it once last December, washed it and then put it away so I didn't see the shrinkage till this December. I live in Florida and even long sleeves don't come out till the middle of winter!!! It's central Florida so we get a tiny bit of chilly weather. Not much.


Funny, I have seen this thread and never chimed in until now but I am definitely experiencing a lot of regret and re-evaluation of my wardrobe. I have lived here for 17 years but my mourning of not being able to wear the delicious sweaters and jackets of my Maryland past has been slow to leave me.  I just sold two wool blend Chanel jackets and three Chanel cashmere sweaters after realizing that they came out once a year if at all. So foolish to keep them when someone else could really enjoy them.
There are some wonderful resale sites out there besides Ebay that netted me a few thousand dollars for my trouble. 


I now will only purchase the S/S sale items. Took me forever to learn.


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> I have a little 8-12 hour part- time job at a Lane Bryant store and that is where I bought the sweater so it was only probably $20. or $25. so not enough to even worry about. I think I wore it once last December, washed it and then put it away so I didn't see the shrinkage till this December. I live in Florida and even long sleeves don't come out till the middle of winter!!! It's central Florida so we get a tiny bit of chilly weather. Not much.
> 
> 
> Funny, I have seen this thread and never chimed in until now but I am definitely experiencing a lot of regret and re-evaluation of my wardrobe. I have lived here for 17 years but my mourning of not being able to wear the delicious sweaters and jackets of my Maryland past has been slow to leave me.  I just sold two wool blend Chanel jackets and three Chanel cashmere sweaters after realizing that they came out once a year if at all. So foolish to keep them when someone else could really enjoy them.
> There are some wonderful resale sites out there besides Ebay that netted me a few thousand dollars for my trouble.
> 
> 
> I now will only purchase the S/S sale items. Took me forever to learn.



Welcome then to the party!  we're all in the same boat. Trying to look good, to have fun, not to get bored with what we've got and at the same time trying not to spend a fortune on new clothes while our closets are bursting.
It is hard to let go. Whatever it is one has to let go. It's especially hard if clothes were very expensive or if they carry memories. I love your approach that somebody else could enjoy them. That's the spirit! 
Here in Germany we have four seasons, so we need everything from fur hats and huge boots to skimpy dresses and flip flops. Which is also a challenge,because winter coats are expensive! I try not to have too many season specific items, like only 5 dresses or 3 coats, but it does get difficult, if we're experiencing a very long winter or, like last year, weeks and weeks of very hot weather.
I personally get bored very quickly, at the same time I'm holding on to clothes that I've had for a decade or more. I brought out three cardigans from Oleana the other day, that I bought 15 years ago, hoping to bring them back to life. Big challenge, we'll see...

I'm very much looking forward to your posts and pics and to watch how your wardrobe is developing. I'm sure Mimmy will have lots of Florida wardrobe advice, so will all our other expert shoppers and fashionistas!


----------



## Marylin

New challenge!
Since holiday season is in full bloom and we're heading from invitation to invitation   trying to recuperate while at work  I would love to see what everybody is wearing! Wouldn't it be exciting to get as much use out of our party wardrobe as possible, never wearing the exact same outfit twice? 
I know I could fall into that trap, but I'm determined to vary. I have so many dresses and pretty tops that I bought or kept for occasions  like these, so I really want to try to wear them all! Next party is Wednesday night. I'm thinking of wearing an outfit made of these:


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Wow! Forget about the blazer, though (it's great, but that's not the point). I loooooove the shoes and your WOC is fantastic! Have fun tonight! And try not spilling food on your beautiful clothes...




Thank you for the compliment! I ended up spilling red sauce on my white sweater but luckily when we got home fiancé was able to get it out!!



apl.79 said:


> I love the cut of that blazer!  I wish I could find something like that in black for a Christmas party next weekend.  Every time I spot something similar there is something wrong- cheap fabric, wrong length, wrong color, etc.




Blazers are super hard, I have been searching for the perfect black for years! What are you wearing for the Christmas party? 



Marylin said:


> Btw, I just noticed I just had a no shopping month! If not shopping between November 4th and December 6th counts as one month. I had bought lots of nice things in London at the beginning of November, but that was it since then. I will have to do a lot of Christmas shopping still, but am not really planning on getting anything for myself. The coat purchase is postponed unless I find the miracle one. And the Chanel bag isn't even in sight yet. I still have to get a dress from the tailor, take my blouse there and wear a few things I have gotten altered. So it's going to be like they're brand new. Kind of.




Congrats on your no shop month!! It's a good time of year to do so because gifting is so expensive!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> New challenge!
> 
> Since holiday season is in full bloom and we're heading from invitation to invitation   trying to recuperate while at work  I would love to see what everybody is wearing! Wouldn't it be exciting to get as much use out of our party wardrobe as possible, never wearing the exact same outfit twice?
> 
> I know I could fall into that trap, but I'm determined to vary. I have so many dresses and pretty tops that I bought or kept for occasions  like these, so I really want to try to wear them all! Next party is Wednesday night. I'm thinking of wearing an outfit made of these:




I like this challenge! Very cute outfit! What sort of parties do you have coming up?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I like this challenge! Very cute outfit! What sort of parties do you have coming up?



Your fiancé is a genius! What did he do to get the red sauce out off your blazer?

I'm not really sure, which combination I'm going to wear with this top. I have a few parties coming up. One big one this Wednesday night at a cosy restaurant. It's a work dinner, but not that formal. It's actually with my favorite department's coworkers, and usually the one party I stay longest and have the most fun.
There are two more work gatherings coming up, one actually at work, which means I'll just switch shoes, earrings and lipstick and put up my hair.
Another party is going to be at a friend's house, where we'll end up in the kitchen with our shoes off, and one is brunch at a café with a small group of friends on the fourth of advent. 
Other than that I have so far two evenings booked at different Christmas markets with old friends from school and the other one with coworkers. Meaning I'll wear my warmest boots and parka, thick gloves and a wool hat and scarf. 
Sounds pretty busy, now that I list it.
And the Ball season hasn't even started yet!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Please teach me! I don't have a lot of printed bottoms, but could definitely use some inspiration about mixing printed tops!


I think pattern mixing is so challenging with color.  Mostly I just stick to black and white unless I am working on interior decor and the coordinating fabrics are grouped together.  I tend to mix a stripe with a print, or a small pattern with a large pattern.  I've been having a crazy few weeks, but if I can find some time later I will post a mod shot.


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I ended up spilling red sauce on my white sweater but luckily when we got home fiancé was able to get it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers are super hard, I have been searching for the perfect black for years! What are you wearing for the Christmas party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your no shop month!! It's a good time of year to do so because gifting is so expensive!


What to wear?  That is the question of the hour.  I have no idea.  The party is hosted by an executive that my husband works with, so this is more social than a "work" party, which is a separate event.  The dress code has gotten more casual over the years, so I will be wearing jeans, boots (5050s, or ankle) and some kind of top.  I don't have much party wear anymore, so I need to scrounge around in my closet and see what I can find to make me look polished.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> New challenge!
> Since holiday season is in full bloom and we're heading from invitation to invitation   trying to recuperate while at work  I would love to see what everybody is wearing! Wouldn't it be exciting to get as much use out of our party wardrobe as possible, never wearing the exact same outfit twice?
> I know I could fall into that trap, but I'm determined to vary. I have so many dresses and pretty tops that I bought or kept for occasions  like these, so I really want to try to wear them all! Next party is Wednesday night. I'm thinking of wearing an outfit made of these:



Oooh sparkly! love the shoes - are they Jimmy Choos? If so, I think they're from the same line that I wanted to get my wedding shoes from but unfortunately the shade didn't match with my dress =( but I still think about them hehe


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I think pattern mixing is so challenging with color.  Mostly I just stick to black and white unless I am working on interior decor and the coordinating fabrics are grouped together.  I tend to mix a stripe with a print, or a small pattern with a large pattern.  I've been having a crazy few weeks, but if I can find some time later I will post a mod shot.



No rush, apl. I'm sorry you have so much to do!
Mixing black and white prints is a bit easier, I agree. I'm looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh sparkly! love the shoes - are they Jimmy Choos? If so, I think they're from the same line that I wanted to get my wedding shoes from but unfortunately the shade didn't match with my dress =( but I still think about them hehe



I wish, but no Jimmy Choos  They are by Buffalo and were only 80 &#8364;. I don't have anything like Jimmy Choos. My most expensive pair was maybe 300 &#8364;. 
Do you have a picture of the ones your were thinking about?


----------



## Mimmy

I've been fighting off a respiratory bug, so haven't been too active posting. 

I apologize for missing some posts. [emoji253]

Jen, loved your date night outfit!

Gerry, welcome to this thread! I also live in FL, west coast. [emoji41]

apl, I like print mixing also; haven't done it much lately, as some of the pieces I have purged were prints. 

Marylin, I really like the outfit that you started our new challenge with. I am hoping not to buy anything new, specifically for holiday parties. If I succeed, it would be a first for me, so I am definitely on board with this holiday challenge!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I've been fighting off a respiratory bug, so haven't been too active posting.
> 
> I apologize for missing some posts. [emoji253]
> 
> Jen, loved your date night outfit!
> 
> Gerry, welcome to this thread! I also live in FL, west coast. [emoji41]
> 
> apl, I like print mixing also; haven't done it much lately, as some of the pieces I have purged were prints.
> 
> Marylin, I really like the outfit that you started our new challenge with. I am hoping not to buy anything new, specifically for holiday parties. If I succeed, it would be a first for me, so I am definitely on board with this holiday challenge!



Poor Mimmy! Hope you're feeling better!
Looking forward to your outfit ideas! What have you planned?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Your fiancé is a genius! What did he do to get the red sauce out off your blazer?
> 
> I'm not really sure, which combination I'm going to wear with this top. I have a few parties coming up. One big one this Wednesday night at a cosy restaurant. It's a work dinner, but not that formal. It's actually with my favorite department's coworkers, and usually the one party I stay longest and have the most fun.
> There are two more work gatherings coming up, one actually at work, which means I'll just switch shoes, earrings and lipstick and put up my hair.
> Another party is going to be at a friend's house, where we'll end up in the kitchen with our shoes off, and one is brunch at a café with a small group of friends on the fourth of advent.
> Other than that I have so far two evenings booked at different Christmas markets with old friends from school and the other one with coworkers. Meaning I'll wear my warmest boots and parka, thick gloves and a wool hat and scarf.
> Sounds pretty busy, now that I list it.
> And the Ball season hasn't even started yet!



It was actually on my sweater so he used a spray and put it through the wash. I was very impressed!

Wow you do have a lot going on! Are you going to any balls?! That sounds so fun!! I need to figure out how to go to a ball somehow! 



apl.79 said:


> What to wear?  That is the question of the hour.  I have no idea.  The party is hosted by an executive that my husband works with, so this is more social than a "work" party, which is a separate event.  The dress code has gotten more casual over the years, so I will be wearing jeans, boots (5050s, or ankle) and some kind of top.  I don't have much party wear anymore, so I need to scrounge around in my closet and see what I can find to make me look polished.



Post a picture once you figure out your outfit! I agree that dress for work events is a bit more casual now. For our work event I will end up wearing jeans and boots and a nice top, but that isn't much different than what I wear every day anyways..



Mimmy said:


> I've been fighting off a respiratory bug, so haven't been too active posting.
> 
> I apologize for missing some posts. [emoji253]
> 
> Jen, loved your date night outfit!
> 
> Gerry, welcome to this thread! I also live in FL, west coast. [emoji41]
> 
> apl, I like print mixing also; haven't done it much lately, as some of the pieces I have purged were prints.
> 
> Marylin, I really like the outfit that you started our new challenge with. I am hoping not to buy anything new, specifically for holiday parties. If I succeed, it would be a first for me, so I am definitely on board with this holiday challenge!



I hope you feel better now!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I wish, but no Jimmy Choos  They are by Buffalo and were only 80 . I don't have anything like Jimmy Choos. My most expensive pair was maybe 300 .
> Do you have a picture of the ones your were thinking about?


these ones!

http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/collecti...m_re=HPBox1-_-247icons-_-GlitterAnouk&start=1

I heart them so much!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I've been fighting off a respiratory bug, so haven't been too active posting.
> 
> I apologize for missing some posts. [emoji253]
> 
> Jen, loved your date night outfit!
> 
> Gerry, welcome to this thread! I also live in FL, west coast. [emoji41]
> 
> apl, I like print mixing also; haven't done it much lately, as some of the pieces I have purged were prints.
> 
> Marylin, I really like the outfit that you started our new challenge with. I am hoping not to buy anything new, specifically for holiday parties. If I succeed, it would be a first for me, so I am definitely on board with this holiday challenge!


oh dear, feel better soon!!!


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> I've been fighting off a respiratory bug, so haven't been too active posting.
> 
> I apologize for missing some posts. [emoji253]
> 
> Jen, loved your date night outfit!
> 
> Gerry, welcome to this thread! I also live in FL, west coast. [emoji41]
> 
> apl, I like print mixing also; haven't done it much lately, as some of the pieces I have purged were prints.
> 
> Marylin, I really like the outfit that you started our new challenge with. I am hoping not to buy anything new, specifically for holiday parties. If I succeed, it would be a first for me, so I am definitely on board with this holiday challenge!



get well soon mimmy 

*Marylin* that's a pretty blouse you have there! where did you bought that?  I also love to bought fancy tops and dresses, but so far they're only sitting in my closet. don't have the chances to wear them often.

anyway, the other day I asked the marylin, eggtartapproved, mimmy and the others about zara dresses and your responses were that the lace one. indeed, it was pretty. i've tried the dress but forgot to take the picture. after touching the real dress, i decided to pass it or wait for sale because web said it was guipure lace, in fact the dress's lace is just like regular lace. guipure lace is supposed to be a bit thick, isn't it?

also, does anyone here know a label called loverthelabel.com ? it's australian label and they do have pretty lace dresses. im in love with them!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> I've been fighting off a respiratory bug, so haven't been too active posting.
> 
> I apologize for missing some posts. [emoji253]
> 
> Jen, loved your date night outfit!
> 
> Gerry, welcome to this thread! I also live in FL, west coast. [emoji41]
> 
> apl, I like print mixing also; haven't done it much lately, as some of the pieces I have purged were prints.
> 
> Marylin, I really like the outfit that you started our new challenge with. I am hoping not to buy anything new, specifically for holiday parties. If I succeed, it would be a first for me, so I am definitely on board with this holiday challenge!




Oh dear, sorry to hear you're not well! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you all for your get well wishes! I am feeling much better today.[emoji253]

I am struggling a bit with what to wear to my first Christmas/Holiday Party on Sunday. It is a dressy, casual dinner. I am now almost regretting my decision not to buy anything new! Once I make a decision, I will post my look.[emoji6]


----------



## ive_flipped

Mimmy said:


> Thank you all for your get well wishes! I am feeling much better today.[emoji253]
> 
> I am struggling a bit with what to wear to my first Christmas/Holiday Party on Sunday. It is a dressy, casual dinner. I am now almost regretting my decision not to buy anything new! Once I make a decision, I will post my look.[emoji6]




I have a casual one coming up but want to be a bit dressier (most of the spouses/gf's are). Nooooo idea what to wear


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> It was actually on my sweater so he used a spray and put it through the wash. I was very impressed!
> 
> Wow you do have a lot going on! Are you going to any balls?! That sounds so fun!! I need to figure out how to go to a ball somehow!
> 
> 
> 
> Post a picture once you figure out your outfit! I agree that dress for work events is a bit more casual now. For our work event I will end up wearing jeans and boots and a nice top, but that isn't much different than what I wear every day anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better now!



Wow! Last time I let my husband wash anything, a very expensive onesie shrank to half its size. That was 13 years ago... 

I'm intending to go to at least one more ball, maybe two. Most balls are in January February.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> these ones!
> 
> http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/collecti...m_re=HPBox1-_-247icons-_-GlitterAnouk&start=1
> 
> I heart them so much!



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> get well soon mimmy
> 
> *Marylin* that's a pretty blouse you have there! where did you bought that?  I also love to bought fancy tops and dresses, but so far they're only sitting in my closet. don't have the chances to wear them often.
> 
> anyway, the other day I asked the marylin, eggtartapproved, mimmy and the others about zara dresses and your responses were that the lace one. indeed, it was pretty. i've tried the dress but forgot to take the picture. after touching the real dress, i decided to pass it or wait for sale because web said it was guipure lace, in fact the dress's lace is just like regular lace. guipure lace is supposed to be a bit thick, isn't it?
> 
> also, does anyone here know a label called loverthelabel.com ? it's australian label and they do have pretty lace dresses. im in love with them!



Never heard of them, sorry. 
Too bad the Zara dress didn't hold up to what you had expected. The blouse I bough at anthropologie in London actually with all the Christmas parties in mind. I did wear it last night. Big success! 
I have another one that's a bit similar, but dark blue and not as festive looking. They're perfect for after work events, because I can wear them with pants and heels.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you all for your get well wishes! I am feeling much better today.[emoji253]
> 
> I am struggling a bit with what to wear to my first Christmas/Holiday Party on Sunday. It is a dressy, casual dinner. I am now almost regretting my decision not to buy anything new! Once I make a decision, I will post my look.[emoji6]



Glad you're doing better! What about one of your beautiful dresses? Or the purple print?


----------



## Marylin

ive_flipped said:


> I have a casual one coming up but want to be a bit dressier (most of the spouses/gf's are). Nooooo idea what to wear



Hello there! Tough one. If I don't want to be overdressed, but still dressed well enough, I rely on heels and my WOC. Don't know what your fallback option is. LBD? Wide legged pants? A sparkly clutch? I find that adding gold, silver or red makes many outfits more festive.


----------



## Mimmy

Luminosity, too bad the Zara dress did not seem as great irl. I am not familiar with loverthelabel, sorry. 


ive_flipped said:


> I have a casual one coming up but want to be a bit dressier (most of the spouses/gf's are). Nooooo idea what to wear



If you have a little time before your party, maybe if we post a few looks on this thread you'll get an idea![emoji362]



Marylin said:


> Glad you're doing better! What about one of your beautiful dresses? Or the purple print?



I think I finally got some inspiration from your post, and from being stuck because of a disabled vehicle on the bridge that I cross, for close to an hour last pm![emoji563] I still have a couple of days to make my final decision; will post my look then.


----------



## Mimmy

My Challenge Outfit. I have decided not to wear this one for my party in a couple of days; but I still may wear this for another holiday event. 

Nothing was purchased just for the holidays. The sunglasses are new though.[emoji41]


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> My Challenge Outfit. I have decided not to wear this one for my party in a couple of days; but I still may wear this for another holiday event.
> 
> Nothing was purchased just for the holidays. The sunglasses are new though.[emoji41]
> View attachment 3211248


Great look, Mimmy!


----------



## apl.79

I tried to post my outfit options yesterday, but it wouldn't let me upload the pictures.  However, I made a few changes last night and I think I have my outfit selected.  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow night.  One last detail has been on my mind... When going to a party where drinks are involved do you leave the expensive bags at home, or do you wear them anyway?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Luminosity, too bad the Zara dress did not seem as great irl. I am not familiar with loverthelabel, sorry.
> 
> 
> If you have a little time before your party, maybe if we post a few looks on this thread you'll get an idea![emoji362]
> 
> 
> 
> I think I finally got some inspiration from your post, and from being stuck because of a disabled vehicle on the bridge that I cross, for close to an hour last pm![emoji563] I still have a couple of days to make my final decision; will post my look then.



Oh my, you don't get a break, do you? My commute usually takes one hour, but I never ever got inspired during that time. 
I really like your purple pants and I do think it's a great look. But if you have something even better up your sleeve, I would love to see it!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I tried to post my outfit options yesterday, but it wouldn't let me upload the pictures.  However, I made a few changes last night and I think I have my outfit selected.  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow night.  One last detail has been on my mind... When going to a party where drinks are involved do you leave the expensive bags at home, or do you wear them anyway?



I usually base my decision about which bag to take on what kind of place it is and whether I would have to hold on to the bag or if I would have to put it on the ground. Also, if it's, let's say, a bar, I'd probably be more reluctant to take an expensive one in case somebody else spills something on it.
In general, I'd say: take your pretty bags. Why buy them if you don't use them?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I usually base my decision about which bag to take on what kind of place it is and whether I would have to hold on to the bag or if I would have to put it on the ground. Also, if it's, let's say, a bar, I'd probably be more reluctant to take an expensive one in case somebody else spills something on it.
> In general, I'd say: take your pretty bags. Why buy them if you don't use them?


I know you are right.  I'm probably overthinking it, and my husband thought the LV looked better anyway.  He probably just wants to see it get more use for the amount that was spent on it!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Never heard of them, sorry.
> Too bad the Zara dress didn't hold up to what you had expected. The blouse I bough at anthropologie in London actually with all the Christmas parties in mind. I did wear it last night. Big success!
> I have another one that's a bit similar, but dark blue and not as festive looking. They're perfect for after work events, because I can wear them with pants and heels.



no wonder you got all the compliments, the blouse itself is already pretty! it makes you slimmer and chic, love it! i can imagine it with skirt, bun hair, and so on. it's pretty.

oh please post the pic of the blue one if you don't mind. it must be pretty as well.


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> My Challenge Outfit. I have decided not to wear this one for my party in a couple of days; but I still may wear this for another holiday event.
> 
> Nothing was purchased just for the holidays. The sunglasses are new though.[emoji41]
> View attachment 3211248



what a pretty combination! the pants, is it velvet? the print's and background's color is matching. the blouse, is it the batwng style?


----------



## luminosity

apl.79 said:


> I tried to post my outfit options yesterday, but it wouldn't let me upload the pictures.  However, I made a few changes last night and I think I have my outfit selected.  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow night.  One last detail has been on my mind... When going to a party where drinks are involved do you leave the expensive bags at home, or do you wear them anyway?



i agree with Marylin, take the expensive bags w/ you but i might carrying the bags with saffiano leather or acrylic/perspex/clutch that is made like the material used in edie parker clutches because it's easy to cleaned and you don't have to worry much abt the bags itself.


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> Great look, Mimmy!







Marylin said:


> Oh my, you don't get a break, do you? My commute usually takes one hour, but I never ever got inspired during that time.
> 
> I really like your purple pants and I do think it's a great look. But if you have something even better up your sleeve, I would love to see it!




Thanks, apl and Marylin!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> My Challenge Outfit. I have decided not to wear this one for my party in a couple of days; but I still may wear this for another holiday event.
> 
> Nothing was purchased just for the holidays. The sunglasses are new though.[emoji41]
> View attachment 3211248




Love the outfit and congrats on the glasses those are so cute!!!


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> I tried to post my outfit options yesterday, but it wouldn't let me upload the pictures.  However, I made a few changes last night and I think I have my outfit selected.  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow night.  One last detail has been on my mind... When going to a party where drinks are involved do you leave the expensive bags at home, or do you wear them anyway?



Looking forward to seeing your looks, apl. I usually take my expensive bags to parties where drinks are being served. If I think it will be very crowded though, and there is a good chance I might get bumped, I would probably not take a very expensive or light colored bag. 



luminosity said:


> what a pretty combination! the pants, is it velvet? the print's and background's color is matching. the blouse, is it the batwng style?



Thanks, luminosity! The pants are a heavy jacquard material, so good for fall and winter. They have a bit of sheen to them, so they also have a festive feel. Yes, the top does have batwing sleeves with a lace inset at the shoulders.


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> I tried to post my outfit options yesterday, but it wouldn't let me upload the pictures.  However, I made a few changes last night and I think I have my outfit selected.  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow night.  One last detail has been on my mind... When going to a party where drinks are involved do you leave the expensive bags at home, or do you wear them anyway?




It depends how crazy the group is at the party or how crazy the bar I am going to is. There are definitely some nights that I have regretted taking my nice bags out. The first weekend of using my Louis someone spilled a beer all over it so I proceed with caution now.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Love the outfit and congrats on the glasses those are so cute!!!




Thanks, Jen! These are my new, favorite glasses.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?




Valentino with a black lace overlay




Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)




Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> Looking forward to seeing your looks, apl. I usually take my expensive bags to parties where drinks are being served. If I think it will be very crowded though, and there is a good chance I might get bumped, I would probably not take a very expensive or light colored bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, luminosity! The pants are a heavy jacquard material, so good for fall and winter. They have a bit of sheen to them, so they also have a festive feel. Yes, the top does have batwing sleeves with a lace inset at the shoulders.



oh it looks like velvet, soft and rich. but jacquard is also good, it has textures, thick and looks expensive. i truly like the color combination of your pants. im envy to you and all of the ladies in the world who can look good in pants.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?




Wowza, Jen, you look gorgeous in all of them!! I am partial to the Valentino, it shows off your figure beautifully. I do see what you mean about the DVF though, it would be very versatile. I don't think at all that it's the least flattering. So, I would say the Valentino or the DVF. Which one are you leaning toward?


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> oh it looks like velvet, soft and rich. but jacquard is also good, it has textures, thick and looks expensive. i truly like the color combination of your pants. im envy to you and all of the ladies in the world who can look good in pants.




Thanks, luminosity! My DH is good at complimenting me, but sometimes I think he gets used to me looking at least well put together, (I don't mean for this to sound boastful or conceited), that he starts taking the way I dress for granted. When I wore these pants though, he really made a big deal about how much he liked how I looked in them; so I think they are winners. 

I am just wondering; why don't you think you look good in pants?


----------



## Christofle

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?



1st one!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?


All three are absolutely gorgeous dresses, but the Valentino stole my heart.  The RT dress does fit your body perfectly, but I hate feeling like I can't eat anything (especially when the drinks are flowing), so that might dissuade me from wearing it.  The DVF is beautiful, but I don't think it is quite as flattering as the others.  Do you have a gut feeling about any of them?


----------



## apl.79

Thanks everyone for all of the input on the bag.  I'll make a decision when I have everything put together.  I just remembered that after the first party was held, the host had to replace the carpet because there were so many red wine stains! After that party, they no longer served red wine.  Thankfully, I have a rule to only drink clear liquids and not very many of them.


----------



## MinaAnais

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?



Very nice!! I think the 2nd dress is the most becoming, the colour suits you well and works very well with the shoes!


----------



## Sass

MinaAnais said:


> Very nice!! I think the 2nd dress is the most becoming, the colour suits you well and works very well with the shoes!




Oh Jen they are all lovely but I agree with Mina - the middle one to me is [emoji7] you look like an absolute knockout!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?



Take them all! Wear the pink one to the wedding, the black one for a different party and the blue one whenever you feel like it!


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> no wonder you got all the compliments, the blouse itself is already pretty! it makes you slimmer and chic, love it! i can imagine it with skirt, bun hair, and so on. it's pretty.
> 
> oh please post the pic of the blue one if you don't mind. it must be pretty as well.



Thanks! This is the blue one. I borrowed the pic from the anthro website. I might wear this to the office party with black pants as well. And heels of course.


----------



## chocolagirl

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?


love all of them! I think the rebecca taylor looks perfect with the shoes!


----------



## Gerry

I like the pink for a wedding. I know black is chic but I'm old fashioned and think the lighter colors are more appropriate.


----------



## luminosity

Jen123 said:


> I bought a few potential dresses for the wedding in Florida next weekend. What do you all think is the winner?
> 
> View attachment 3212079
> 
> 
> Valentino with a black lace overlay
> 
> View attachment 3212081
> 
> 
> Pink Rebecca Taylor. The most fitted of the bunch (can't eat the entire buffet in this dress)
> 
> View attachment 3212083
> 
> 
> Navy dvf lace dress. I could definitely eat the entire buffet in this dress because it's not very fitted. I think it's the least flattering of the bunch but has more potential to be worn again?



def the black lace valentino!


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, luminosity! My DH is good at complimenting me, but sometimes I think he gets used to me looking at least well put together, (I don't mean for this to sound boastful or conceited), that he starts taking the way I dress for granted. When I wore these pants though, he really made a big deal about how much he liked how I looked in them; so I think they are winners.
> 
> I am just wondering; why don't you think you look good in pants?



you're welcome! that's good, you can find the pants that's really make you feel so pretty and looks so good on you.

im short. i just realized this when i took a picture of myself in a fitting room in a mall, i wore flats and i could see how i am look not so attractive with the jeans. i looked so short (im already short to begin with, but with the jeans it's as if screaming "hey look, im pretty short!") and the thigh, i wish my thigh is just like korean models in online shopping, like cherrykoko.com. and so the same goes with pants.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Thanks! This is the blue one. I borrowed the pic from the anthro website. I might wear this to the office party with black pants as well. And heels of course.



it's not as fancy as the first one you posted, but it's still pretty! indeed, it's more appropriate for office party. black pants, gold accesories, gold heels and you're ready to go!


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> you're welcome! that's good, you can find the pants that's really make you feel so pretty and looks so good on you.
> 
> 
> 
> im short. i just realized this when i took a picture of myself in a fitting room in a mall, i wore flats and i could see how i am look not so attractive with the jeans. i looked so short (im already short to begin with, but with the jeans it's as if screaming "hey look, im pretty short!") and the thigh, i wish my thigh is just like korean models in online shopping, like cherrykoko.com. and so the same goes with pants.




Aww, I think you could wear pants, luminosity. I'm short too. I think I look short if I wear dresses, skirts or pants! With pants I find a skinny or slim leg looks best though. I tried the very wide leg style with one pair and ended up eventually donating them because they were not flattering on me.


----------



## Jen123

Christofle said:


> 1st one!



Thank you for your input!




apl.79 said:


> All three are absolutely gorgeous dresses, but the Valentino stole my heart.  The RT dress does fit your body perfectly, but I hate feeling like I can't eat anything (especially when the drinks are flowing), so that might dissuade me from wearing it.  The DVF is beautiful, but I don't think it is quite as flattering as the others.  Do you have a gut feeling about any of them?



I think I am leaning towards the Valentino a little bit because it is fitted and comfortable.. but still not entirely sure.. Thank you!




MinaAnais said:


> Very nice!! I think the 2nd dress is the most becoming, the colour suits you well and works very well with the shoes!



Thank you MinaAnais! I agree the color is very nice (I don't own any other dresses in this color either) and works well even for a winter wedding



Mimmy said:


> Wowza, Jen, you look gorgeous in all of them!! I am partial to the Valentino, it shows off your figure beautifully. I do see what you mean about the DVF though, it would be very versatile. I don't think at all that it's the least flattering. So, I would say the Valentino or the DVF. Which one are you leaning toward?



I am leaning towards the Valentino a little bit but I still have the DVF on my mind because I would be great in the spring/summer with wedges! ah decisions!



Sass said:


> Oh Jen they are all lovely but I agree with Mina - the middle one to me is [emoji7] you look like an absolute knockout!



Thank you Sass for the sweet compliment!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Take them all! Wear the pink one to the wedding, the black one for a different party and the blue one whenever you feel like it!



Haha so my plan is to take them all to the wedding (we are driving since it's only 6 hours away) and see what I feel like that day. I can wear one the night before to rehearsal dinner festivities and one the day of and hopefully return one because I am spending too much this month!! 



Marylin said:


> Thanks! This is the blue one. I borrowed the pic from the anthro website. I might wear this to the office party with black pants as well. And heels of course.



Super super cute! 



chocolagirl said:


> love all of them! I think the rebecca taylor looks perfect with the shoes!



Thank you so much! 



Gerry said:


> I like the pink for a wedding. I know black is chic but I'm old fashioned and think the lighter colors are more appropriate.



Thank you for your input, I am loving the soft nude-pink colors everywhere this season. 



luminosity said:


> def the black lace valentino!



Thanks Luminosity!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Haha so my plan is to take them all to the wedding (we are driving since it's only 6 hours away) and see what I feel like that day. I can wear one the night before to rehearsal dinner festivities and one the day of and hopefully return one because I am spending too much this month!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input, I am loving the soft nude-pink colors everywhere this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Luminosity!



Smart girl! Whichever dress you'll be wearing, you'll be totally the prettiest girl in the wedding. Maybe apart from the bride...


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> Aww, I think you could wear pants, luminosity. I'm short too. I think I look short if I wear dresses, skirts or pants! With pants I find a skinny or slim leg looks best though. I tried the very wide leg style with one pair and ended up eventually donating them because they were not flattering on me.



im short, only 152 cm hiks. maybe it's just the jeans that doesn't flatter me? but it's hard to find the jeans without to alter the hem, they're usually too long for me so i should hmm how to say it in english, fold the rest of the fabric to inside the jeans so that the length would be perfect for me. but still, that doesn't look good on me.

i think i look a bit taller with pencil skirt and mini flare skirt. it helps to cover my thigh. but with the dress, it could be tricky. depends on the length. but best for me is the below knee length and mini dress (10-15 cm from the knee).

what brands of jeans do you usually use without having to alter it?


----------



## luminosity

Jen123 said:


> Haha so my plan is to take them all to the wedding (we are driving since it's only 6 hours away) and see what I feel like that day. I can wear one the night before to rehearsal dinner festivities and one the day of and hopefully return one because I am spending too much this month!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input, I am loving the soft nude-pink colors everywhere this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Luminosity!



you're welcome. you must be very pretty doll up in that dress!


----------



## MinaAnais

luminosity said:


> im short, only 152 cm hiks. maybe it's just the jeans that doesn't flatter me? but it's hard to find the jeans without to alter the hem, they're usually too long for me so i should hmm how to say it in english, fold the rest of the fabric to inside the jeans so that the length would be perfect for me. but still, that doesn't look good on me.
> 
> i think i look a bit taller with pencil skirt and mini flare skirt. it helps to cover my thigh. but with the dress, it could be tricky. depends on the length. but best for me is the below knee length and mini dress (10-15 cm from the knee).
> 
> what brands of jeans do you usually use without having to alter it?



If you use the right cut, you just need to find a good taylor that can shorten them . A friend of mine is about the same height as you and wears skinny jeans with a nice shirt tailored blazer and heels, the  proportions are  just right


----------



## Marylin

Agree with Mina. Pants are easily hemmed if you don't get a flared style. I'm a bit taller (172cm) and still sometimes have to shorten my pants. Especially jeans. It seems like German girls are getting taller and taller! It's always important to wear clothes that fit well, but I think it's especially important for anybody let's say out of the ordinary. Very tall or very short, very curvy or skinny. Or e.g if you have a tiny top and wide bottom, like me.


----------



## luminosity

MinaAnais said:


> If you use the right cut, you just need to find a good taylor that can shorten them . A friend of mine is about the same height as you and wears skinny jeans with a nice shirt tailored blazer and heels, the  proportions are  just right



i've cut the length of my jeans so it's perfect for me but it's weird. people know that my jeans is altered. hmmm the hem is different. the new one has like textured hem while when its altered, the hem is no longer has the texture so it's weird. from that moment i never want to alter my jeans.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Agree with Mina. Pants are easily hemmed if you don't get a flared style. I'm a bit taller (172cm) and still sometimes have to shorten my pants. Especially jeans. It seems like German girls are getting taller and taller! It's always important to wear clothes that fit well, but I think it's especially important for anybody let's say out of the ordinary. Very tall or very short, very curvy or skinny. Or e.g if you have a tiny top and wide bottom, like me.



i feel like girls here are getting shorter, which is not good because the international brands are using western people as their model, which is in general is tall.

yeah, pants is alright if its hemmed because they don't have the texture on the hem, but it's different with jeans that has textures on its hem and tbh i dont like the result if my jeans is hemmed.

but still, i m not confident wearing jeans or pants T.T


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> im short, only 152 cm hiks. maybe it's just the jeans that doesn't flatter me? but it's hard to find the jeans without to alter the hem, they're usually too long for me so i should hmm how to say it in english, fold the rest of the fabric to inside the jeans so that the length would be perfect for me. but still, that doesn't look good on me.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i look a bit taller with pencil skirt and mini flare skirt. it helps to cover my thigh. but with the dress, it could be tricky. depends on the length. but best for me is the below knee length and mini dress (10-15 cm from the knee).
> 
> 
> 
> what brands of jeans do you usually use without having to alter it?




I have purchased Joe's, Gap and J. Crew jeans that have not needed to be shortened. I really love Marc by Marc Jacobs clothing though and just bought some Rag & Bone jeans. Both brands are really long! My tailor is really skilled, though. The shops that I consign to, will not accept clothing that appears altered. I have not had any jeans turned down yet, but my friend who uses a different tailor has. They told her that they could tell the hems were not original.


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> I have purchased Joe's, Gap and J. Crew jeans that have not needed to be shortened. I really love Marc by Marc Jacobs clothing though and just bought some Rag & Bone jeans. Both brands are really long! My tailor is really skilled, though. The shops that I consign to, will not accept clothing that appears altered. I have not had any jeans turned down yet, but my friend who uses a different tailor has. They told her that they could tell the hems were not original.



yes, my tailor in where im living is not that skilled so that ppl noticed that the jeans is altered. lucky you to find good tailor in your city!

i haven't tried the jeans you mentioned as we don't have the stores carry the brands here (or maybe i don't check the stores here, but as far as i remember, we don't have j crew and rag & bone, there's marc by marc jacobs stores though). have you tried j brands? i've checked them several times and looks like the length for crop design is quite friendly and it looks good on the model. what size do you wear for the brands?


----------



## Jen123

luminosity said:


> im short, only 152 cm hiks. maybe it's just the jeans that doesn't flatter me? but it's hard to find the jeans without to alter the hem, they're usually too long for me so i should hmm how to say it in english, fold the rest of the fabric to inside the jeans so that the length would be perfect for me. but still, that doesn't look good on me.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i look a bit taller with pencil skirt and mini flare skirt. it helps to cover my thigh. but with the dress, it could be tricky. depends on the length. but best for me is the below knee length and mini dress (10-15 cm from the knee).
> 
> 
> 
> what brands of jeans do you usually use without having to alter it?




Try the Current Elliot Stilt. It's my all time favorite jean because it hits right above the ankle so you can show off your shoes or not have the worry about the leg getting crumpled when you put a boot on. I usually have to alter jeans since I am 5'4" and these I never have to alter!


----------



## luminosity

Jen123 said:


> Try the Current Elliot Stilt. It's my all time favorite jean because it hits right above the ankle so you can show off your shoes or not have the worry about the leg getting crumpled when you put a boot on. I usually have to alter jeans since I am 5'4" and these I never have to alter!



stilt as in stiletto?


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> yes, my tailor in where im living is not that skilled so that ppl noticed that the jeans is altered. lucky you to find good tailor in your city!
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't tried the jeans you mentioned as we don't have the stores carry the brands here (or maybe i don't check the stores here, but as far as i remember, we don't have j crew and rag & bone, there's marc by marc jacobs stores though). have you tried j brands? i've checked them several times and looks like the length for crop design is quite friendly and it looks good on the model. what size do you wear for the brands?




I have not tried J brand, luminosity. I find lately that sizes in different brands vary a bit. In some I am a 0 or 2. With a numerical waist I am usually a 25 or 26. I read somewhere that J. Crew is trying to attract the Asian market, so they seem to have some pretty small sizes. In tops they sometimes have xxxs and xxs. I usually wear an xs top. I think you posted your weight once, and if I recall correctly, you weigh less than I do. I am about 2.5 cm or 1 inch taller than you are. So you may wear a smaller size than I do.


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> I have not tried J brand, luminosity. I find lately that sizes in different brands vary a bit. In some I am a 0 or 2. With a numerical waist I am usually a 25 or 26. I read somewhere that J. Crew is trying to attract the Asian market, so they seem to have some pretty small sizes. In tops they sometimes have xxxs and xxs. I usually wear an xs top. I think you posted your weight once, and if I recall correctly, you weigh less than I do. I am about 2.5 cm or 1 inch taller than you are. So you may wear a smaller size than I do.



yes, i am 38 kg. we're the same then!! i've tried demi curve from levi's (probably 3-4 years ago) and their smallest size is still too big on me (size 24 if im not mistaken). i also tried zara (smallest size available is 34) and it's still a little bit too big on me. for now, im wearing jeans made by local brands, but they do not look really good in my figure. the don't hug my legs very well. i want to try brands like j brand or rag & bone but im so sure about the size n fit etc ush:


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> yes, i am 38 kg. we're the same then!! i've tried demi curve from levi's (probably 3-4 years ago) and their smallest size is still too big on me (size 24 if im not mistaken). i also tried zara (smallest size available is 34) and it's still a little bit too big on me. for now, im wearing jeans made by local brands, but they do not look really good in my figure. the don't hug my legs very well. i want to try brands like j brand or rag & bone but im so sure about the size n fit etc ush:




You are so petite, luminosity! It may be difficult to find jeans in the brands you mention. In the US the smallest size I usually see is a 00 or 24 waist. It sounds like these will still be too big for you. 

If I run across any information about smaller sizes or brands that are planning to carry smaller sizes I will let you know!


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity, I was on the J Brand website, and I they do have jeans with a 23 waist! I wish you could try some on to know if they fit you.[emoji158]


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> luminosity, I was on the J Brand website, and I they do have jeans with a 23 waist! I wish you could try some on to know if they fit you.[emoji158]



yes, i also checked on shopbop and they do have size 23! yeah, unfortunately i do not live in US area so couldn't try the jeans. though from the size guide available in j brand's site, 23 is perfect for me.


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> You are so petite, luminosity! It may be difficult to find jeans in the brands you mention. In the US the smallest size I usually see is a 00 or 24 waist. It sounds like these will still be too big for you.
> 
> If I run across any information about smaller sizes or brands that are planning to carry smaller sizes I will let you know!



thank you mimmy! please let me know if you find any


----------



## Jen123

luminosity said:


> stilt as in stiletto?




Oops yes stiletto! Got mixed up with AG jeans there!


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> yes, i am 38 kg. we're the same then!! i've tried demi curve from levi's (probably 3-4 years ago) and their smallest size is still too big on me (size 24 if im not mistaken). i also tried zara (smallest size available is 34) and it's still a little bit too big on me. for now, im wearing jeans made by local brands, but they do not look really good in my figure. the don't hug my legs very well. i want to try brands like j brand or rag & bone but im so sure about the size n fit etc ush:



Luminosity, what a tiny person you are! I'm certainly not the person to give advice on this topic (compared to you I'm huge and bulky and am rather fighting with clothes that are too small). What's your opinion on leggings? They come in all sizes, are easy to hem and there are styles now that come pretty close to pants. They should hug your legs nicely and you could even find jeans-like styles. 
Friends of mine who are also very petite sometimes shop in the kids department of designer brands. Lucky them, because it's so much cheaper than the adult sections. E.g. Etro and Burberry.
I do understand your preference of pencil skirts,though. If you feel good and they emphasize your shape, why wouldn't you love them?


----------



## Marylin

Here's another Christmas party look. I might wear this tonight for the office party. Boots and a cardigan for the day, heels and some sparkly jewelry for the evening. Btw, the pic shows the backside of the blouse. I'm not wearing the slit in the front.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Luminosity, what a tiny person you are! I'm certainly not the person to give advice on this topic (compared to you I'm huge and bulky and am rather fighting with clothes that are too small). What's your opinion on leggings? They come in all sizes, are easy to hem and there are styles now that come pretty close to pants. They should hug your legs nicely and you could even find jeans-like styles.
> Friends of mine who are also very petite sometimes shop in the kids department of designer brands. Lucky them, because it's so much cheaper than the adult sections. E.g. Etro and Burberry.
> I do understand your preference of pencil skirts,though. If you feel good and they emphasize your shape, why wouldn't you love them?



people in here are so small. typical asian women. true that leggings hug my curves, but i dont like it --" it is as if i wear nothing and that makes me uncomfortable. i havent tried the kids department though, because the designs are meant for kids --"

oh i do like pencil skirts, but i dont really like jeans or pants. i wish i could look good in the jeans, but before that i have to find the perfect jeans for me


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Here's another Christmas party look. I might wear this tonight for the office party. Boots and a cardigan for the day, heels and some sparkly jewelry for the evening. Btw, the pic shows the backside of the blouse. I'm not wearing the slit in the front.



i like this! but maybe i would wear nude or white tank so that the lace's pattern could be seen clearly.


----------



## Jen123

I ended up going with the Valentino!! Such a gorgeous wedding and beautiful day! Thank you everyone for helping me figure out what to wear!


----------



## ive_flipped

Gorgeous on you!


----------



## luminosity

Jen123 said:


> I ended up going with the Valentino!! Such a gorgeous wedding and beautiful day! Thank you everyone for helping me figure out what to wear!
> 
> View attachment 3218236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218237



pretty! love the minimal accesories.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I ended up going with the Valentino!! Such a gorgeous wedding and beautiful day! Thank you everyone for helping me figure out what to wear!
> 
> View attachment 3218236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218237



Perfect! Everything!!
Have you decided what to do with the other two dresses?


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i like this! but maybe i would wear nude or white tank so that the lace's pattern could be seen clearly.



Thanks luminosity. I've tried it with a nude top, but somehow it looks 'naked'. I will have to find a navy spaghetti top, with thin straps.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Here's another Christmas party look. I might wear this tonight for the office party. Boots and a cardigan for the day, heels and some sparkly jewelry for the evening. Btw, the pic shows the backside of the blouse. I'm not wearing the slit in the front.




The outfit I chose for one of my office Christmas parties was very similar to yours, Marylin. [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I ended up going with the Valentino!! Such a gorgeous wedding and beautiful day! Thank you everyone for helping me figure out what to wear!
> 
> View attachment 3218236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218237




Yay! This is my favorite! It looks like it was a lovely day! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

ive_flipped said:


> Gorgeous on you!




Thank you!!



luminosity said:


> pretty! love the minimal accesories.




Thank you so much!



Marylin said:


> Perfect! Everything!!
> 
> Have you decided what to do with the other two dresses?




Thanks Marylin! I'm going to be good and return the other two [emoji30] even though my heart says no! 



Mimmy said:


> Yay! This is my favorite! It looks like it was a lovely day! [emoji295]&#65039;




Thanks Mimmy! I am so happy I went with it because I was comfortable all night in it. Unfortunately I fell and ended up in the hospital with a sprained ankle so my shoes are ruined, I am so sad!!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> The outfit I chose for one of my office Christmas parties was very similar to yours, Marylin. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3218670




Oh I could stare at your evie all day!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I ended up going with the Valentino!! Such a gorgeous wedding and beautiful day! Thank you everyone for helping me figure out what to wear!
> 
> View attachment 3218236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218237



Looks great!!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin! I'm going to be good and return the other two [emoji30] even though my heart says no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mimmy! I am so happy I went with it because I was comfortable all night in it. Unfortunately I fell and ended up in the hospital with a sprained ankle so my shoes are ruined, I am so sad!!



Oh, Jen! I'm sorry you sprained your ankle! I'm sorry to hear about your shoes too!



Jen123 said:


> Oh I could stare at your evie all day!!



Thanks Jen, I'm pretty sure this is going to end up being my best buy this year!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The outfit I chose for one of my office Christmas parties was very similar to yours, Marylin. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3218670





Naturally I love this! Except mine is lacking the bag...


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin! I'm going to be good and return the other two [emoji30] even though my heart says no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mimmy! I am so happy I went with it because I was comfortable all night in it. Unfortunately I fell and ended up in the hospital with a sprained ankle so my shoes are ruined, I am so sad!!



Oh no! Do you still hurt? I'm very sorry about your beautiful shoes, but those can be replaced. I'm more concerned about your ankle! How are you?


----------



## Marylin

This is the anthropologie blouse in action The picture doesn't quite do it justice, but you can see the sparkle. And a glimpse of my newest Chanel necklace. Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the other outfits I wore to the different events, I'll post the stylebook pics instead.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Oh no! Do you still hurt? I'm very sorry about your beautiful shoes, but those can be replaced. I'm more concerned about your ankle! How are you?




I'll be on crutches for a little bit, but I was able to get shoes on today because the swelling has gone down a lot. It definitely made getting through the airport a pain this morning but I am really lucky it's not broken!



Marylin said:


> This is the anthropologie blouse in action The picture doesn't quite do it justice, but you can see the sparkle. And a glimpse of my newest Chanel necklace. Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the other outfits I wore to the different events, I'll post the stylebook pics instead.




Omg you are so beautiful! I love the lips and the necklace! The shirt is perfect with your blonde locks!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I'll be on crutches for a little bit, but I was able to get shoes on today because the swelling has gone down a lot. It definitely made getting through the airport a pain this morning but I am really lucky it's not broken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg you are so beautiful! I love the lips and the necklace! The shirt is perfect with your blonde locks!



Jen, you're too sweet!  I hope you'll get better soon! How terrible this had to happen just before Christmas. Hopefully you had a good trip, I suppose you went to see your parents. Your mum will take care of you, I'm sure. And you'll be fine in no time!


----------



## Marylin

I had promised to post pics of my Christmas outfits. Only the stylebook ones, I'm afraid, but since I started the challenge, I have to share, right? Wore this to a Christmas party Sunday. Everything in this outfit is out of my closet, the dress is about 12 years old!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I'll be on crutches for a little bit, but I was able to get shoes on today because the swelling has gone down a lot. It definitely made getting through the airport a pain this morning but I am really lucky it's not broken!


oh no! glad to hear it' snot broken, but wishing u a very speedy recovery! can you get someone to drive you around inside the airport? I think most airports have that on request. 



Marylin said:


> This is the anthropologie blouse in action The picture doesn't quite do it justice, but you can see the sparkle. And a glimpse of my newest Chanel necklace. Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the other outfits I wore to the different events, I'll post the stylebook pics instead.


so lovely!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is the anthropologie blouse in action The picture doesn't quite do it justice, but you can see the sparkle. And a glimpse of my newest Chanel necklace. Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the other outfits I wore to the different events, I'll post the stylebook pics instead.




This is really lovely, Marylin. The top and you!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This is really lovely, Marylin. The top and you!



Thank you Mimmy
It was a lovely evening.


----------



## Marylin

Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree::rockettes::xtree:
And to those of you who don't celebrate Christmas, I hope you're having some time off to enjoy! 

As some of you might know, in Germany we do the gift part of Christmas on Christmas Eve, so we're having a quiet day today. The children are happily playing with whatever Christkind has given them and I'm just starting to see the living room floor again underneath all the wrapping paper debris.

My husband surprised me with this wonderful Tiffany necklace, even though I had specifically asked him for new slippers to wear inside the house. I will now have to get out this necklace everytime he'll complain about my old Birkenstocks again. 

I'd love to see you're special gifts and your special outfits!


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree::rockettes::xtree:
> And to those of you who don't celebrate Christmas, I hope you're having some time off to enjoy!
> 
> As some of you might know, in Germany we do the gift part of Christmas on Christmas Eve, so we're having a quiet day today. The children are happily playing with whatever Christkind has given them and I'm just starting to see the living room floor again underneath all the wrapping paper debris.
> 
> My husband surprised me with this wonderful Tiffany necklace, even though I had specifically asked him for new slippers to wear inside the house. I will now have to get out this necklace everytime he'll complain about my old Birkenstocks again.
> 
> I'd love to see you're special gifts and your special outfits!





Merry Christmas / Happy Hanukkah / Happy Festive Season tpf friends! [emoji318]&#127996;[emoji320][emoji268][emoji126]&#127996;[emoji485][emoji93] 

Greetings from Bonn [emoji7]

Marylin I am in your homeland and having my first winter Christmas and experiencing some wonderful German traditions (and food). 

Firstly your husband has done such a wonderful job your T&C necklace is just beautiful. Did your boys enjoy their gifts? 

Jen I am sorry to hear about your foot it is such bad timing hope you traveled ok. I tore ligaments in my ankle last NYE so if you've not yet gone to a specialist foot/ankle physiotherapist I recommend you do, so it is worth every cent as if it doesn't heal properly can impact shows you wear and exercise for a prolonged period of time [emoji16]


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Merry Christmas / Happy Hanukkah / Happy Festive Season tpf friends! [emoji318]&#127996;[emoji320][emoji268][emoji126]&#127996;[emoji485][emoji93]
> 
> Greetings from Bonn [emoji7]
> 
> Marylin I am in your homeland and having my first winter Christmas and experiencing some wonderful German traditions (and food).
> 
> Firstly your husband has done such a wonderful job your T&C necklace is just beautiful. Did your boys enjoy their gifts?
> 
> Jen I am sorry to hear about your foot it is such bad timing hope you traveled ok. I tore ligaments in my ankle last NYE so if you've not yet gone to a specialist foot/ankle physiotherapist I recommend you do, so it is worth every cent as if it doesn't heal properly can impact shows you wear and exercise for a prolonged period of time [emoji16]



Sass, Merry Christmas! Welcome to Gans and Ente and Knödel and basically too much of everything! Thankfully it's so nice and warm outside that we were able to walk off some of the food. The boys are thrilled with their gifts, thanks for asking. They're always a bit overwhelmed by the anticipation still. 
 How did you like Christmas Eve?  Any plans for things to do in Bonn?


----------



## Mimmy

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, to all! Looking forward to seeing what 2016 brings to all of our closets! [emoji182]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree::rockettes::xtree:
> And to those of you who don't celebrate Christmas, I hope you're having some time off to enjoy!
> 
> As some of you might know, in Germany we do the gift part of Christmas on Christmas Eve, so we're having a quiet day today. The children are happily playing with whatever Christkind has given them and I'm just starting to see the living room floor again underneath all the wrapping paper debris.
> 
> My husband surprised me with this wonderful Tiffany necklace, even though I had specifically asked him for new slippers to wear inside the house. I will now have to get out this necklace everytime he'll complain about my old Birkenstocks again.
> 
> I'd love to see you're special gifts and your special outfits!


Beautiful gift, Marylin!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Happy holidays everyone! I hope all of you have having an awesome time with your friends and family, and wishing everyone safe and happy travels. I've had so much fun with you ladies this year and can't wait to continue in 2016. xoxoxoxo


----------



## ive_flipped

Merry Christmas everyone  my wonderful bf bought me these Tiffany earrings and a new coat 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Since I am on a no buy budget right now these were an amazing addition to my wardrobe


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, to all! Looking forward to seeing what 2016 brings to all of our closets! [emoji182]



Merry Christmas to you, too, Mimmy! Im looking forward to your endless inventiveness for styling summer clothes!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I hope all of you have having an awesome time with your friends and family, and wishing everyone safe and happy travels. I've had so much fun with you ladies this year and can't wait to continue in 2016. xoxoxoxo



And to you, too, Eggtart! You've become such an inspiration to us all and I hope you'll continue to wow us with your clothes and your discipline. On this thread and on your blog, which I love and hope to see more of in 2016.


----------



## Marylin

ive_flipped said:


> Merry Christmas everyone  my wonderful bf bought me these Tiffany earrings and a new coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223185
> View attachment 3223186
> 
> Since I am on a no buy budget right now these were an amazing addition to my wardrobe



Great husband with great taste! Both gifts at beutiful!  Merry Christmas! I hope we'll see lots of pics with you in your new coat and how you style it!


----------



## MinaAnais

Merry Xmas everybody! Hope you all had a wonderful time with your family and loved ones! 

Jess, you looked amazing in the Valentino dress! Hope you are recovering well! 

It looks like you all been good this year and Santa brought you some lovely presents!


----------



## Mimmy

ive_flipped said:


> Merry Christmas everyone  my wonderful bf bought me these Tiffany earrings and a new coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223185
> View attachment 3223186
> 
> Since I am on a no buy budget right now these were an amazing addition to my wardrobe




You must have a wonderful BF, ive-flipped! The earrings and the coat are great!


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks ladies  I will post some pics of how I style it. He is great...and has great taste


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, you're too sweet!  I hope you'll get better soon! How terrible this had to happen just before Christmas. Hopefully you had a good trip, I suppose you went to see your parents. Your mum will take care of you, I'm sure. And you'll be fine in no time!



I did go home to see my parents  it;s been such a nice relaxing week!



Marylin said:


> I had promised to post pics of my Christmas outfits. Only the stylebook ones, I'm afraid, but since I started the challenge, I have to share, right? Wore this to a Christmas party Sunday. Everything in this outfit is out of my closet, the dress is about 12 years old!



Super cute outfit! Is this a medium size chanel or is it the small?



eggtartapproved said:


> oh no! glad to hear it' snot broken, but wishing u a very speedy recovery! can you get someone to drive you around inside the airport? I think most airports have that on request.
> 
> so lovely!



Thanks eggtart! Haha yes I was driven around ... we also went to a nice museum exhibit and I was in a wheel chair because it would have been too much on crutches lol


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree::rockettes::xtree:
> And to those of you who don't celebrate Christmas, I hope you're having some time off to enjoy!
> 
> As some of you might know, in Germany we do the gift part of Christmas on Christmas Eve, so we're having a quiet day today. The children are happily playing with whatever Christkind has given them and I'm just starting to see the living room floor again underneath all the wrapping paper debris.
> 
> My husband surprised me with this wonderful Tiffany necklace, even though I had specifically asked him for new slippers to wear inside the house. I will now have to get out this necklace everytime he'll complain about my old Birkenstocks again.
> 
> I'd love to see you're special gifts and your special outfits!



I am happy to hear you had a nice relaxing Christmas with the family! Your hubs did a great job with the necklace, it is so pretty and perfect for every day wear!



Sass said:


> Merry Christmas / Happy Hanukkah / Happy Festive Season tpf friends! [emoji318]&#127996;[emoji320][emoji268][emoji126]&#127996;[emoji485][emoji93]
> 
> Greetings from Bonn [emoji7]
> 
> Marylin I am in your homeland and having my first winter Christmas and experiencing some wonderful German traditions (and food).
> 
> Firstly your husband has done such a wonderful job your T&C necklace is just beautiful. Did your boys enjoy their gifts?
> 
> Jen I am sorry to hear about your foot it is such bad timing hope you traveled ok. I tore ligaments in my ankle last NYE so if you've not yet gone to a specialist foot/ankle physiotherapist I recommend you do, so it is worth every cent as if it doesn't heal properly can impact shows you wear and exercise for a prolonged period of time [emoji16]



Sass I have yet to go to a specialist but I appreciate the advice because I really did not know there could be long term affects. How did you hurt yours? That sounds very painful. Is it back to normal now? 



ive_flipped said:


> Merry Christmas everyone  my wonderful bf bought me these Tiffany earrings and a new coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223185
> View attachment 3223186
> 
> Since I am on a no buy budget right now these were an amazing addition to my wardrobe



So sweet of your bf!! I have those same ones unknowingly from an ex (he bought me a ring and broke up with me the next day, so I exchanged for the earrings LOL) and I wear them almost every day because they go with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jen123

I am happy to hear everyone had a great holiday!! What is everyone's new years plans?! And more importantly, what is everyone wearing for NYE? 




MinaAnais said:


> Merry Xmas everybody! Hope you all had a wonderful time with your family and loved ones!
> 
> Jess, you looked amazing in the Valentino dress! Hope you are recovering well!
> 
> It looks like you all been good this year and Santa brought you some lovely presents!



Thank you Mina! I unfortunately cheated and didnt elevate / ice the first few days and am paying for it now, so now that Christmas is over I am staying put on the couch all day with a bag of ice lol


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I did go home to see my parents  it;s been such a nice relaxing week!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute outfit! Is this a medium size chanel or is it the small?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks eggtart! Haha yes I was driven around ... we also went to a nice museum exhibit and I was in a wheel chair because it would have been too much on crutches lol



Welcome back, Jen, I hope you're feeling better!  And I agree you should take care of your foot soon! Wouldn't want your heels to feel neglected for too long! 
The Chanel is a medium which unfortunately is not being used enough. I'm always a bit self conscious taking it. Only partially because I'm afraid to damage it. It's mostly,  because it's such a show off piece I'm afraid. The WOC and GSTs are much easier to take and justify.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Merry Xmas everybody! Hope you all had a wonderful time with your family and loved ones!
> 
> Jess, you looked amazing in the Valentino dress! Hope you are recovering well!
> 
> It looks like you all been good this year and Santa brought you some lovely presents!



Mina! How was Christmas, what did you wear? Are you getting good use out of your new wardrobe? And how is the weight loss going, if I may ask. I'm having a hard time. I'm glad I'm keeping my weight right now, no way I'll be able to loose anything for a while!


----------



## Marylin

Not Christmas related, but I wanted to show you the Paule Ka dress I had altered and ask your opinion. I had only the top part taken in, not the skirt, since it's quite stiff. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Marylin

Btw this is how the dress used to look - this was taken 14  months ago, when I was weighing about 10 kilos more. About 2 dress sizes difference.


----------



## MinaAnais

Jen123 said:


> Thank you Mina! I unfortunately cheated and didnt elevate / ice the first few days and am paying for it now, so now that Christmas is over I am staying put on the couch all day with a bag of ice lol



Oh dear, Jen! Hope you'll get better soon!



Marylin said:


> Mina! How was Christmas, what did you wear? Are you getting good use out of your new wardrobe? And how is the weight loss going, if I may ask. I'm having a hard time. I'm glad I'm keeping my weight right now, no way I'll be able to loose anything for a while!



Hi Marylin! Christmas was good, I was with my family and have eaten so much - It's more a question of damage control rather than weight loss..  I still fit in my jeans so all is good and hopefully things will improve in January.

My Xmas outfit was the black jumpsuit with a coral blazer, my mum liked it very much. I may well use it next weekend.






This was the outfit I wore yesterday at the airport in Nice, I received a few compliments  





Marylin, your seamstress did a fantastic job! The dress is fab on you!

So far, I haven't bought yet anything but I am planning to do some serious shopping this week


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Oh dear, Jen! Hope you'll get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marylin! Christmas was good, I was with my family and have eaten so much - It's more a question of damage control rather than weight loss..  I still fit in my jeans so all is good and hopefully things will improve in January.
> 
> My Xmas outfit was the black jumpsuit with a coral blazer, my mum liked it very much. I may well use it next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outfit I wore yesterday at the airport in Nice, I received a few compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marylin, your seamstress did a fantastic job! The dress is fab on you!
> 
> So far, I haven't bought yet anything but I am planning to do some serious shopping this week



Wow!  I like your Christmas outfit and I think you're the most stylish traveler I know! Love all the colors!  Can't wait to see your purchases! Good luck!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ive_flipped said:


> Merry Christmas everyone  my wonderful bf bought me these Tiffany earrings and a new coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223185
> View attachment 3223186
> 
> Since I am on a no buy budget right now these were an amazing addition to my wardrobe


oh these are wonderful gifts. The earrings are so classic and  love that the coat is so unique looking, like with a little twist. Yes, since I'm trying not to buy anything myself, wardrobe related gifts are much appreciated haha. 



Marylin said:


> And to you, too, Eggtart! You've become such an inspiration to us all and I hope you'll continue to wow us with your clothes and your discipline. On this thread and on your blog, which I love and hope to see more of in 2016.


Thank you so much, Marylin, you're too kind!



Marylin said:


> Not Christmas related, but I wanted to show you the Paule Ka dress I had altered and ask your opinion. I had only the top part taken in, not the skirt, since it's quite stiff. Let me know what you think.


This looks amazing! and I actually love how the skirt part fits now, more than the original. And much congrats to your weight loss, you're my inspiration for 2016!



MinaAnais said:


> Oh dear, Jen! Hope you'll get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marylin! Christmas was good, I was with my family and have eaten so much - It's more a question of damage control rather than weight loss..  I still fit in my jeans so all is good and hopefully things will improve in January.
> 
> My Xmas outfit was the black jumpsuit with a coral blazer, my mum liked it very much. I may well use it next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outfit I wore yesterday at the airport in Nice, I received a few compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marylin, your seamstress did a fantastic job! The dress is fab on you!
> 
> So far, I haven't bought yet anything but I am planning to do some serious shopping this week


Oh, these are AWESOME outfits!!! I'm loving the colors and the sleeveless top is so awesome. And +1 on the damage control during this time - DH has been back for holidays and we are indulging in all our favourite foods and restaurants in the 2 weeks he is here. Loving my time with him, but also looking forward to getting back on track and he heads back  up north.


----------



## LVk8

It's my 2016 Resolution to shop my closet.  I feel like I spent the last two years purging clothes between various moves and losing weight.  But now that I am planning to stay put - geographically as well as on the scale -  I want to really enjoy my wardrobe and my life!  

This week I'm on vacation so I downloaded Stylebook the other night & have slowly been adding the items I have in my suitcase.  It is tedious taking so many pictures and having to edit nearly all of them but it is fun to start making outfits.  I used to play around with palettes on Polyvore for outfit inspiration but this is way better since it's all of my actual clothes 

My rules:
1. it begins
2. if I make the nice list for 2016 I'll buy myself a LV Alma around Christmastime next year

My exceptions:
1. gifts are OK to receive
2. Buffalo Exchange - I am allowed to make trades 
3. bridesmaid gown I have to purchase for a wedding in August
4. replacement items if something truly loved bites the dust or goes missing
5. I take the fifth!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> It's my 2016 Resolution to shop my closet.  I feel like I spent the last two years purging clothes between various moves and losing weight.  But now that I am planning to stay put - geographically as well as on the scale -  I want to really enjoy my wardrobe and my life!
> 
> This week I'm on vacation so I downloaded Stylebook the other night & have slowly been adding the items I have in my suitcase.  It is tedious taking so many pictures and having to edit nearly all of them but it is fun to start making outfits.  I used to play around with palettes on Polyvore for outfit inspiration but this is way better since it's all of my actual clothes
> 
> My rules:
> 1. it begins
> 2. if I make the nice list for 2016 I'll buy myself a LV Alma around Christmastime next year
> 
> My exceptions:
> 1. gifts are OK to receive
> 2. Buffalo Exchange - I am allowed to make trades
> 3. bridesmaid gown I have to purchase for a wedding in August
> 4. replacement items if something truly loved bites the dust or goes missing
> 5. I take the fifth!


Awesome, lvk8! and so happy to see you on this thread =)


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Wow!  I like your Christmas outfit and I think you're the most stylish traveler I know! Love all the colors!  Can't wait to see your purchases! Good luck!





eggtartapproved said:


> Oh, these are AWESOME outfits!!! I'm loving the colors and the sleeveless top is so awesome. And +1 on the damage control during this time - DH has been back for holidays and we are indulging in all our favourite foods and restaurants in the 2 weeks he is here. Loving my time with him, but also looking forward to getting back on track and he heads back  up north.



You're both too kind!!! I am glad you like the colours as I am trying to stick with a simple palette, it helps maximising  a small wardrobe.


----------



## MinaAnais

LVk8 said:


> It's my 2016 Resolution to shop my closet.  I feel like I spent the last two years purging clothes between various moves and losing weight.  But now that I am planning to stay put - geographically as well as on the scale -  I want to really enjoy my wardrobe and my life!
> 
> This week I'm on vacation so I downloaded Stylebook the other night & have slowly been adding the items I have in my suitcase.  It is tedious taking so many pictures and having to edit nearly all of them but it is fun to start making outfits.  I used to play around with palettes on Polyvore for outfit inspiration but this is way better since it's all of my actual clothes
> 
> My rules:
> 1. it begins
> 2. if I make the nice list for 2016 I'll buy myself a LV Alma around Christmastime next year
> 
> My exceptions:
> 1. gifts are OK to receive
> 2. Buffalo Exchange - I am allowed to make trades
> 3. bridesmaid gown I have to purchase for a wedding in August
> 4. replacement items if something truly loved bites the dust or goes missing
> 5. I take the fifth!


Welcome LVk8! 

I like your rules and exceptions, I am sure you'll be able to buy your dream bag in no time!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Not Christmas related, but I wanted to show you the Paule Ka dress I had altered and ask your opinion. I had only the top part taken in, not the skirt, since it's quite stiff. Let me know what you think.



I think your tailor did a wonderful job with this dress. It looks beautiful on you!



MinaAnais said:


> Oh dear, Jen! Hope you'll get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marylin! Christmas was good, I was with my family and have eaten so much - It's more a question of damage control rather than weight loss..  I still fit in my jeans so all is good and hopefully things will improve in January.
> 
> 
> 
> My Xmas outfit was the black jumpsuit with a coral blazer, my mum liked it very much. I may well use it next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outfit I wore yesterday at the airport in Nice, I received a few compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marylin, your seamstress did a fantastic job! The dress is fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I haven't bought yet anything but I am planning to do some serious shopping this week



Great outfits, Mina! I hear you on the eating too; I'm up early to get to yoga class, even though all I wanted to do was roll over and catch some more z's.[emoji42]


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> It's my 2016 Resolution to shop my closet.  I feel like I spent the last two years purging clothes between various moves and losing weight.  But now that I am planning to stay put - geographically as well as on the scale -  I want to really enjoy my wardrobe and my life!
> 
> This week I'm on vacation so I downloaded Stylebook the other night & have slowly been adding the items I have in my suitcase.  It is tedious taking so many pictures and having to edit nearly all of them but it is fun to start making outfits.  I used to play around with palettes on Polyvore for outfit inspiration but this is way better since it's all of my actual clothes
> 
> My rules:
> 1. it begins
> 2. if I make the nice list for 2016 I'll buy myself a LV Alma around Christmastime next year
> 
> My exceptions:
> 1. gifts are OK to receive
> 2. Buffalo Exchange - I am allowed to make trades
> 3. bridesmaid gown I have to purchase for a wedding in August
> 4. replacement items if something truly loved bites the dust or goes missing
> 5. I take the fifth!




Happy to see you on this thread, LVk8! I think that last year I made a lot of progress getting my closet in pretty good shape. I could definitely edit a few more things out, but really don't need to buy anything else, especially shoes!! I like your resolutions, and I will give some thought to making my own.


----------



## LVk8

Thank you all for being so supportive & welcoming!  TPF has such excellent pockets of greatness [emoji170]

Marylin I am huge on tailoring as well.  I have a couple things - especially work dresses - that I could stand to have taken in.  It's really obvious when I wear form fitting layers like my leather jacket that the bottom/skirt parts of my dresses are too voluminous [emoji87]

Mina I love your jumpsuit!  I have a navy blue silk romper with long sleeves that I LOVE!  Shoot with this warm winter we're having maybe I can find an occasion to wear it before spring, lol

Mimmy I'm off to yoga as well this AM.  But I haven't loaded my leggings into Stylebook yet so I can't share my outfit.  I do plan to add my workout stuff bc I am getting trained to teach at my local studio this winter.  My favorite class only happens 2x/week bc they don't have enough instructors who can teach it & they asked me if I'd be interested.  I'll probably only teach one class/week and be on the sub list bc my real job can be a handful with travel sometimes but I think it's going to be fun! 

For those of you who use Stylebook regularly if you have an outfit with an open back do you photograph it forwards or backwards?  I bought 2 cute open back tops with a Lululemon gift card that I received for Christmas but took my pics from the back since the fronts are plain




This one I'm wearing today to yoga with a tank & leggings 




I think this will be super cute with a crop tank underneath & a pencil skirt.  Or over a form fitting tank dress.  Which are things that already live in my closet at home [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for being so supportive & welcoming!  TPF has such excellent pockets of greatness [emoji170]
> 
> Marylin I am huge on tailoring as well.  I have a couple things - especially work dresses - that I could stand to have taken in.  It's really obvious when I wear form fitting layers like my leather jacket that the bottom/skirt parts of my dresses are too voluminous [emoji87]
> 
> Mina I love your jumpsuit!  I have a navy blue silk romper with long sleeves that I LOVE!  Shoot with this warm winter we're having maybe I can find an occasion to wear it before spring, lol
> 
> Mimmy I'm off to yoga as well this AM.  But I haven't loaded my leggings into Stylebook yet so I can't share my outfit.  I do plan to add my workout stuff bc I am getting trained to teach at my local studio this winter.  My favorite class only happens 2x/week bc they don't have enough instructors who can teach it & they asked me if I'd be interested.  I'll probably only teach one class/week and be on the sub list bc my real job can be a handful with travel sometimes but I think it's going to be fun!
> 
> For those of you who use Stylebook regularly if you have an outfit with an open back do you photograph it forwards or backwards?  I bought 2 cute open back tops with a Lululemon gift card that I received for Christmas but took my pics from the back since the fronts are plain
> 
> View attachment 3224542
> 
> 
> This one I'm wearing today to yoga with a tank & leggings
> 
> View attachment 3224543
> 
> 
> I think this will be super cute with a crop tank underneath & a pencil skirt.  Or over a form fitting tank dress.  Which are things that already live in my closet at home [emoji5]&#65039;



Welcome, LVk8  and congratulations for your resolutions! 
Your approach seems very planned out and thought off. Instead of - oh wouldn't it be nice to wear more of what I've already got - which I kind of did - you really put some consideration into it. 
Putting everything into stylebook is the hardest part, I guess Mimmy will agree. 
But once you've got your existing clothes in it, it gets easier with new clothes, because there often already are online  pictures to take advantage of. If you get anything new, which you won't, right? 
I don't think it really matters which side of the item you take a picture of. You will mostly need the pic for styling it in your looks and for keeping track when and how you wore it. It's a different matter, if you want to show it to us. 

How cool that you're going to be a  yoga teacher! I so envy all of you who take the time to work out regularly, which I should, but don't. 

I'm looking forward to the looks you're going to post!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies for the feedback on the Paule Ka dress. I'm going to make a point then to wear it as often as possible this winter. We're having a cold front on the way with snow I hear, so there will be many opportunities for the dress with tights and boots! 
I will post another dress, once I find the energy, which the tailor has taken apart from top to bottom. (I had a very early shift today, the only thing I'll change into today will be pajamas. )


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Welcome back, Jen, I hope you're feeling better!  And I agree you should take care of your foot soon! Wouldn't want your heels to feel neglected for too long!
> The Chanel is a medium which unfortunately is not being used enough. I'm always a bit self conscious taking it. Only partially because I'm afraid to damage it. It's mostly,  because it's such a show off piece I'm afraid. The WOC and GSTs are much easier to take and justify.



I am glad you are getting some use out of it, it's such a lovely bag! Maybe you could use it next time you have weekend travel plans since it can hold more than the WOC!



Marylin said:


> Not Christmas related, but I wanted to show you the Paule Ka dress I had altered and ask your opinion. I had only the top part taken in, not the skirt, since it's quite stiff. Let me know what you think.



The dress looks fantastic and the skirt still fits very well even though it wasn't altered. I wish I had someone like your seamstress!



MinaAnais said:


> Oh dear, Jen! Hope you'll get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marylin! Christmas was good, I was with my family and have eaten so much - It's more a question of damage control rather than weight loss..  I still fit in my jeans so all is good and hopefully things will improve in January.
> 
> My Xmas outfit was the black jumpsuit with a coral blazer, my mum liked it very much. I may well use it next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outfit I wore yesterday at the airport in Nice, I received a few compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marylin, your seamstress did a fantastic job! The dress is fab on you!
> 
> So far, I haven't bought yet anything but I am planning to do some serious shopping this week



Thank you! I love your outfits and cannot wait to see what you purchase this week


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for being so supportive & welcoming!  TPF has such excellent pockets of greatness [emoji170]
> 
> Marylin I am huge on tailoring as well.  I have a couple things - especially work dresses - that I could stand to have taken in.  It's really obvious when I wear form fitting layers like my leather jacket that the bottom/skirt parts of my dresses are too voluminous [emoji87]
> 
> Mina I love your jumpsuit!  I have a navy blue silk romper with long sleeves that I LOVE!  Shoot with this warm winter we're having maybe I can find an occasion to wear it before spring, lol
> 
> Mimmy I'm off to yoga as well this AM.  But I haven't loaded my leggings into Stylebook yet so I can't share my outfit.  I do plan to add my workout stuff bc I am getting trained to teach at my local studio this winter.  My favorite class only happens 2x/week bc they don't have enough instructors who can teach it & they asked me if I'd be interested.  I'll probably only teach one class/week and be on the sub list bc my real job can be a handful with travel sometimes but I think it's going to be fun!
> 
> For those of you who use Stylebook regularly if you have an outfit with an open back do you photograph it forwards or backwards?  I bought 2 cute open back tops with a Lululemon gift card that I received for Christmas but took my pics from the back since the fronts are plain
> 
> View attachment 3224542
> 
> 
> This one I'm wearing today to yoga with a tank & leggings
> 
> View attachment 3224543
> 
> 
> I think this will be super cute with a crop tank underneath & a pencil skirt.  Or over a form fitting tank dress.  Which are things that already live in my closet at home [emoji5]&#65039;




LVk8, if I have something with an interesting or cute detail on the back, I photograph it both ways. I know, extra work, but thank goodness for stock photos too!
Here are a few examples:



LBD, I think the back is what makes this dress pretty. 



Top with cute bow detail on the back. 



Yoga leggings, with print detail on the back waist. 

This also makes my closet count seem higher than it really is; I just remember to subtract the extra views.


----------



## LVk8

Uploaded leggings...here's my yoga outfit from earlier:




Lululemon open back top, Target tank, H&M leggings, Merrell sneakers 

It looked really cute with the open back top!

And this is what I'm wearing now (with black tights) to collect a friend from the airport & to see a comedy show in Brooklyn: 




Joie leather jacket, Free People sweater dress, American Apparel scarf, Ariat cowboy boots

I forgot to pack a purse - just figured I'd use my Zippy Organizer as a clutch on this trip when need be bc it can fit my phone & a lipstick - but Santa brought me a cool Cuyana leather pouch with a heart stamped in the front center.  Super handy!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Uploaded leggings...here's my yoga outfit from earlier:
> 
> View attachment 3224750
> 
> 
> Lululemon open back top, Target tank, H&M leggings, Merrell sneakers
> 
> It looked really cute with the open back top!
> 
> And this is what I'm wearing now (with black tights) to collect a friend from the airport & to see a comedy show in Brooklyn:
> 
> View attachment 3224762
> 
> 
> Joie leather jacket, Free People sweater dress, American Apparel scarf, Ariat cowboy boots
> 
> I forgot to pack a purse - just figured I'd use my Zippy Organizer as a clutch on this trip when need be bc it can fit my phone & a lipstick - but Santa brought me a cool Cuyana leather pouch with a heart stamped in the front center.  Super handy!


Awesome outfits! And congrats on bring asked to teach yoga, that's so cool!


----------



## apl.79

I see everyone is having a very stylish holiday season!  I seem to be coming down with a cold, so it is the perfect time to get caught up on what everyone has been up to.  

Jen- So sorry to hear about your ankle and shoes!  I think our NYE plans are on hold.  Our friend's mother became very ill, so he had to leave to be with her.  However, I am really looking forward to seeing your outfit options!

Marylin- Your necklace is beautiful!  I think your seamstress did a great job with your Paula Ke dress.  I really like the fitted top with a fuller bottom.  It's very flattering!

LVk8- Welcome!  I look forward to seeing more of your outfits!

Mina- I love your holiday looks!  I agree that you must have been the most stylish traveler this season.  I'm always struck by how well you have incorporated color into your small wardrobe. It's very impressive!

Mimmy- Your holiday outfit was beautiful, especially with your new Evie.  Do you find yourself just sitting and staring at it?  I probably would...

Eggtart-  I have been channeling some of your decluttering energy in my closet over the past few days.  It is such a long (and sometimes painful) process!


----------



## apl.79

I was reviewing my purchases for 2015, and discovered 2 amazing things.  1) I stuck to my yearly budget.  There wasn't anything leftover, but I didn't go over by much if at all.  2) I am wearing the vast majority of what I bought.  I was much more selective about my purchases this year and found ways to style items differently.  The styling portion was huge for me, and largely due to participating in this thread.  I learn so much from all of you!  So, how did you do with sticking to a budget?  As you look back, did you buy more or less than you thought you would?  I bought waaaay more than I anticipated, but a decent portion of it was replacement pieces or basics that I genuinely needed.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I am glad you are getting some use out of it, it's such a lovely bag! Maybe you could use it next time you have weekend travel plans since it can hold more than the WOC!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress looks fantastic and the skirt still fits very well even though it wasn't altered. I wish I had someone like your seamstress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love your outfits and cannot wait to see what you purchase this week



Jen, you're right about the bag of course! Why am I saving it? Who am I going to give it to? I have two boys, it's not like it's going to be a big heirloom one day.
Thanks about the dress. I'll give your compliment to the seamstress!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Uploaded leggings...here's my yoga outfit from earlier:
> 
> View attachment 3224750
> 
> 
> Lululemon open back top, Target tank, H&M leggings, Merrell sneakers
> 
> It looked really cute with the open back top!
> 
> And this is what I'm wearing now (with black tights) to collect a friend from the airport & to see a comedy show in Brooklyn:
> 
> View attachment 3224762
> 
> 
> Joie leather jacket, Free People sweater dress, American Apparel scarf, Ariat cowboy boots
> 
> I forgot to pack a purse - just figured I'd use my Zippy Organizer as a clutch on this trip when need be bc it can fit my phone & a lipstick - but Santa brought me a cool Cuyana leather pouch with a heart stamped in the front center.  Super handy!



Two good looks! Seems like you're into brown. Smart idea using the organizer.
Isn't it fun to plan and style with the clothes you actually have?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I was reviewing my purchases for 2015, and discovered 2 amazing things.  1) I stuck to my yearly budget.  There wasn't anything leftover, but I didn't go over by much if at all.  2) I am wearing the vast majority of what I bought.  I was much more selective about my purchases this year and found ways to style items differently.  The styling portion was huge for me, and largely due to participating in this thread.  I learn so much from all of you!  So, how did you do with sticking to a budget?  As you look back, did you buy more or less than you thought you would?  I bought waaaay more than I anticipated, but a decent portion of it was replacement pieces or basics that I genuinely needed.



Apl, sorry to hear you're getting sick. I also feel like a bug wants to have part of my energy...
I haven't really dared yet to review my shopping year. Having started this thread I'll have to admit to being the one failing the challenge completely. I hadn't set a budget, but I would like to. And it's not going to be as high as what I spent in 2015. Yes, I bought two Chanel bags and a Burberry trench... No, I'm not bankrupt. It just seems obscene spending more on my wardrobe than what my first car was back then. Much more! 
I'll use the next few days to set some goals and hope for everybody's support.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Two good looks! Seems like you're into brown. Smart idea using the organizer.
> 
> Isn't it fun to plan and style with the clothes you actually have?




I think the pix I took just came out dark!  My cowboy boots are brown, the pouch is a dark maroon/oxblood & the dress is a purple / black / camel fair isle print [emoji5]&#65039;




Also made this look the other day with my fav dress!  Did laundry & am wearing it again today w/cowboy boots instead of the snow boots & gray fleece lined tights.  I'm away for 12 days & had to plan for laundry / re-wears of a couple things on this trip.


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> I was reviewing my purchases for 2015, and discovered 2 amazing things.  1) I stuck to my yearly budget.  There wasn't anything leftover, but I didn't go over by much if at all.  2) I am wearing the vast majority of what I bought.  I was much more selective about my purchases this year and found ways to style items differently.  The styling portion was huge for me, and largely due to participating in this thread.  I learn so much from all of you!  So, how did you do with sticking to a budget?  As you look back, did you buy more or less than you thought you would?  I bought waaaay more than I anticipated, but a decent portion of it was replacement pieces or basics that I genuinely needed.




apl, sorry to hear about your cold; hope it's just a minor one. Thanks for the holiday outfit compliment! Yes, I think the Evie may be my best purchase of 2015. I am going to give this post more thought as I hope to recap 2015, and set some goals for 2016 too.


----------



## LVk8

My three big wardrobe purchases this year were a Joie leather jacket, Balenciaga mini AJ papier crossbody & a Goyard St Louis.  All items I love & wear regularly so no regrets!

I think TPF in general has inspired me to be more mindful of my purse purchases rather than before when I'd be out and about and buy something bc "omg so cute!" (even though I already had something similar at home in my closet) or "but this is such a good deal!" (no it's not a good deal even on sale if I never wear it) so I'm excited to put some of that brain power into my closet at large [emoji5]&#65039;

Apl we all must be catching what's going around bc I am also swallowing vitamin C this morning to ward off a New Years cold!


----------



## MinaAnais

apl.79 said:


> I was reviewing my purchases for 2015, and discovered 2 amazing things.  1) I stuck to my yearly budget.  There wasn't anything leftover, but I didn't go over by much if at all.  2) I am wearing the vast majority of what I bought.  I was much more selective about my purchases this year and found ways to style items differently.  The styling portion was huge for me, and largely due to participating in this thread.  I learn so much from all of you!  So, how did you do with sticking to a budget?  As you look back, did you buy more or less than you thought you would?  I bought waaaay more than I anticipated, but a decent portion of it was replacement pieces or basics that I genuinely needed.



Apl, sorry to hear you have a cold as well! Lots of tea with ginger will help! It's constantly raining here, no wonder lots of people cought a cold. Hope you get better soon.

This year, I kept on budget but had  to be flexible in my planning and buy different things than originally planned. For instance, I was dead certain that I needed to buy coats and Blazers but actually I realised I was fine with a new a raincoat (didn't have any) and replace some blouses that are now too big, i now officially own 3 new blouses in uk size 12 

I actually enjoy having few items, I enjoy the challenges of creating new looks with few pieces and I prefer having pieces that are well made and will last.


----------



## Marylin

It's time to face the truth. 
As we are approaching the last full day of 2015, we can probably all safely come up with the important numbers: 
How much did we buy? How much did we get rid of? And how much did this cost us?

Before I start regretting the things I shouldn't have gotten, praising the few smart decisions I made and generally promising to spend less or more wisely in 2016, I want to say that all if you Ladies are wonderful! :urock:
I enjoy chatting with such a fine selection of smart, funny and well dressed women of different ages, professions, means, countries, even continents, and style preferences. I've learned so much by talking to you, listening to you and admiring your styles and senses when it comes to getting ready and out of the house looking not just decent, but great.  You have all played different roles in further developing my style and look, and I appreciate you taking the time to answer questions and posting pictures and taking part in the sometimes very superficial, sometimes more profound discussions we are having. 
I regret not having been able to meet some of you when we would have had a chance to do so, but I'm sure we will have more opportunities. 
I'm very much looking forward to spending another exciting year of outfits and chats with you! 

(We've become a quite popular thread. Probably the most popular one with a spelling mistake in its name - which still drives me nuts!)

And now let's get serious:
I have spent too much. I seriously should have set a budget and stuck with it. After all, this is what this thread is about, right? I had 2 shopping free months, January and December, but surely made up for it by spending a lot between February and November. 

Items added to my wardrobe:  93 (including socks and underwear as well as gifts)
Items gotten rid of: 6 (about 150 are in my eBay pile)
Items that have gotten too big, that I won't be able to wear without tailoring: 18
Items I regret having bought: 3 (tops that got too big too quickly)
What I bought too many of: shoes (14 pairs!)
What I spent most on: 2 Chanel bags, 1 Burberry trench, 1 Etro dress
How I shopped my own wardrobe: I think I did well, the app certainly helped.
How I plan to do better next year: 1. I'm setting a budget. It's going to be 2 thirds of what I spent this year. 2. When in doubt, I'm not buying. 

So, after almost a year I'm finally setting a budget. Better late then never. 

I would love to hear how you evaluate your shopping year and hope to see many more fantastic looks in 2016!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> It's time to face the truth.
> As we are approaching the last full day of 2015, we can probably all safely come up with the important numbers:
> How much did we buy? How much did we get rid of? And how much did this cost us?
> 
> Before I start regretting the things I shouldn't have gotten, praising the few smart decisions I made and generally promising to spend less or more wisely in 2016, I want to say that all if you Ladies are wonderful! :urock:
> I enjoy chatting with such a fine selection of smart, funny and well dressed women of different ages, professions, means, countries, even continents, and style preferences. I've learned so much by talking to you, listening to you and admiring your styles and senses when it comes to getting ready and out of the house looking not just decent, but great.  You have all played different roles in further developing my style and look, and I appreciate you taking the time to answer questions and posting pictures and taking part in the sometimes very superficial, sometimes more profound discussions we are having.
> I regret not having been able to meet some of you when we would have had a chance to do so, but I'm sure we will have more opportunities.
> I'm very much looking forward to spending another exciting year of outfits and chats with you!
> 
> (We've become a quite popular thread. Probably the most popular one with a spelling mistake in its name - which still drives me nuts!)



Totally agree with the above!  I feel incredibly lucky to have stumbled in this thread, you've all been so welcoming and supportive in the quest of becoming a stylish and confident woman (it's still a long journey). It's nice to see different styles and approaches to purchases, I have learnt a lot from all you stylish ladies.  

I have been trying to summarise my  goals moor next year, I am still trying to finish up 2015 and overall I am relieved that I managed to stick the budget I set up last January. 

Here're my last purchases of the year 





Thanks style book, this is a couple of looks that I can do with the new blouses






So, the purse is now well closed for this year  , unless I decide to buy one last blouse that I really really like. 

 I will need to spend some proper thoughts on 2016 and plan carefully my budget.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> It's time to face the truth.
> As we are approaching the last full day of 2015, we can probably all safely come up with the important numbers:
> How much did we buy? How much did we get rid of? And how much did this cost us?
> 
> Before I start regretting the things I shouldn't have gotten, praising the few smart decisions I made and generally promising to spend less or more wisely in 2016, I want to say that all if you Ladies are wonderful! :urock:
> I enjoy chatting with such a fine selection of smart, funny and well dressed women of different ages, professions, means, countries, even continents, and style preferences. I've learned so much by talking to you, listening to you and admiring your styles and senses when it comes to getting ready and out of the house looking not just decent, but great.  You have all played different roles in further developing my style and look, and I appreciate you taking the time to answer questions and posting pictures and taking part in the sometimes very superficial, sometimes more profound discussions we are having.
> I regret not having been able to meet some of you when we would have had a chance to do so, but I'm sure we will have more opportunities.
> I'm very much looking forward to spending another exciting year of outfits and chats with you!
> 
> (We've become a quite popular thread. Probably the most popular one with a spelling mistake in its name - which still drives me nuts!)
> 
> And now let's get serious:
> I have spent too much. I seriously should have set a budget and stuck with it. After all, this is what this thread is about, right? I had 2 shopping free months, January and December, but surely made up for it by spending a lot between February and November.
> 
> Items added to my wardrobe:  93 (including socks and underwear as well as gifts)
> Items gotten rid of: 6 (about 150 are in my eBay pile)
> Items that have gotten too big, that I won't be able to wear without tailoring: 18
> Items I regret having bought: 3 (tops that got too big too quickly)
> What I bought too many of: shoes (14 pairs!)
> What I spent most on: 2 Chanel bags, 1 Burberry trench, 1 Etro dress
> How I shopped my own wardrobe: I think I did well, the app certainly helped.
> How I plan to do better next year: 1. I'm setting a budget. It's going to be 2 thirds of what I spent this year. 2. When in doubt, I'm not buying.
> 
> So, after almost a year I'm finally setting a budget. Better late then never.
> 
> I would love to hear how you evaluate your shopping year and hope to see many more fantastic looks in 2016!



I love hearing about everyone's best and worst purchases! I enjoy talking to so many who are as insightful about their wardrobes as I am, it is such a pleasure to come on this thread each day! Cheers to this thread being almost 1 year old, and to a fabulous 2016 for everyone!!! 

I added 98 items to my wardrobe this year (not including under garments or the few gifts I got)
Top 3 most expensive items are (that I paid, not full retail price): Chanel WOC, VCA sweet alhambra mother of pearl bracelet, Chanel quilted boots
Best purchase: Chanel WOC - definitely the best cost per wear item
Worst purchase: multiple white silk Vince blouses. I ruin them on the first wear!

2016 goals: Spend 1/2 of what I did this year on my wardrobe. This is going to be really tough!! I have never set a strict budget for myself and I give myself too many excuses. It's time to focus on buying items for the home instead.


----------



## apl.79

LVk8 said:


> My three big wardrobe purchases this year were a Joie leather jacket, Balenciaga mini AJ papier crossbody & a Goyard St Louis.  All items I love & wear regularly so no regrets!
> 
> I think TPF in general has inspired me to be more mindful of my purse purchases rather than before when I'd be out and about and buy something bc "omg so cute!" (even though I already had something similar at home in my closet) or "but this is such a good deal!" (no it's not a good deal even on sale if I never wear it) so I'm excited to put some of that brain power into my closet at large [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Apl we all must be catching what's going around bc I am also swallowing vitamin C this morning to ward off a New Years cold!


Yes, the colds are awful all of the sudden!  I guess we are spreading more than good cheer at all of these holiday gatherings.

I completely agree that TPF can inspire restraint.  Often we talk about enabling purchases (which does happen), but I am finding that I am learning to put a more thought into every item that enters my wardrobe.  I'm taking more time to identify the missing pieces and not settling for things that are just ok, which shows in how I feel when it is time to get dressed.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Apl, sorry to hear you're getting sick. I also feel like a bug wants to have part of my energy...
> I haven't really dared yet to review my shopping year. Having started this thread I'll have to admit to being the one failing the challenge completely. I hadn't set a budget, but I would like to. And it's not going to be as high as what I spent in 2015. Yes, I bought two Chanel bags and a Burberry trench... No, I'm not bankrupt. It just seems obscene spending more on my wardrobe than what my first car was back then. Much more!
> I'll use the next few days to set some goals and hope for everybody's support.


The one thing you can count on in this thread is support!  My parents did an excellent job of teaching me about money, and have always been very budget conscious (even when they didn't have to be).  We were at my son's soccer game this fall when my dad looked at my purse and asked how much it cost.  When I told him, he choked on his water and nearly fell out of his chair, which made me laugh.  Some years might have a little "obscene" spending, but at least we actually use our items and sometimes they even provide a little entertainment at a soccer game.&#128521;


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> apl, sorry to hear about your cold; hope it's just a minor one. Thanks for the holiday outfit compliment! Yes, I think the Evie may be my best purchase of 2015. I am going to give this post more thought as I hope to recap 2015, and set some goals for 2016 too.


I'm looking forward to your recap.  You added some amazing pieces this year!


----------



## apl.79

MinaAnais said:


> Apl, sorry to hear you have a cold as well! Lots of tea with ginger will help! It's constantly raining here, no wonder lots of people cought a cold. Hope you get better soon.
> 
> This year, I kept on budget but had  to be flexible in my planning and buy different things than originally planned. For instance, I was dead certain that I needed to buy coats and Blazers but actually I realised I was fine with a new a raincoat (didn't have any) and replace some blouses that are now too big, i now officially own 3 new blouses in uk size 12
> 
> I actually enjoy having few items, I enjoy the challenges of creating new looks with few pieces and I prefer having pieces that are well made and will last.


I've never heard of tea with ginger for a cold!  I think I have some in the pantry that I will try in the morning.  Yes, colds are suddenly spiking.  I live in the Midwest and we are experiencing TERRIBLE flooding everywhere.  Maybe the dampness is helping all of these viruses to thrive???

Congrats on your new blouses!  Isn't it funny how you think you really need something and then realize you don't need it at all.  This realization only occurs after you have wasted too much time on the hunt though...


----------



## eggtartapproved

apl.79 said:


> I was reviewing my purchases for 2015, and discovered 2 amazing things.  1) I stuck to my yearly budget.  There wasn't anything leftover, but I didn't go over by much if at all.  2) I am wearing the vast majority of what I bought.  I was much more selective about my purchases this year and found ways to style items differently.  The styling portion was huge for me, and largely due to participating in this thread.  I learn so much from all of you!  So, how did you do with sticking to a budget?  As you look back, did you buy more or less than you thought you would?  I bought waaaay more than I anticipated, but a decent portion of it was replacement pieces or basics that I genuinely needed.


I'm more or less in the similar boat as you  I stayed very close to my budget, just slightly over but majority of my purchases have become staples. This year seemed to be more about focusing my wardrobe and getting fillers and basics that are easier to mix and match.


----------



## eggtartapproved

This is one of my favourite threads, I love it here! Thanks, Marylin for bringing us together into a fun and supportive virtual coffee house. I'd love if we could all meet one day! I'd love to share with you my results of this year but unfortunately dropped my laptop the other night and have to replace my hard drive  I did post the results in my blog though and would love to be able to just copy and paste, but I think it's a bit too much to do on my phone, sorry! Overall though, I did pretty good - shoes are still an issue, so it's definitely something I'll be working on to downsize and restrain from buying. I had 3 purchase-free months, and am aiming for 4 next year.


----------



## luminosity

few hours left and welcome 2016!

i dont remember how much exactly clothes i bought this year (never count on it) but i didnt buy too much. i hope that next year i could spend more and add key pieces into my wardrobe so that i could mix and match them and get different looks with the same pieces. i also realized that my closet is full of imaginary lifestyle pieces. i bought dresses, tops and mini skirts that are not appropriate for work. i hope that in 2016, i can hold myself to buy imaginary lifestyle pieces (but they are sooooo pretty) and buy clothes i needed and suit my lifestyle.

also, this thread is very supportive. i like being here because all of you in here were very supportive about anything. i feel comfortable being here. thanks to Marylin for creating this thread and all of the ladies here who make this thread comfortable for all of us.

oh sorry for this stupid question, is this application called styleapp available in android and is free?


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> This is one of my favourite threads, I love it here! Thanks, Marylin for bringing us together into a fun and supportive virtual coffee house. I'd love if we could all meet one day! I'd love to share with you my results of this year but unfortunately dropped my laptop the other night and have to replace my hard drive  I did post the results in my blog though and would love to be able to just copy and paste, but I think it's a bit too much to do on my phone, sorry! Overall though, I did pretty good - shoes are still an issue, so it's definitely something I'll be working on to downsize and restrain from buying. I had 3 purchase-free months, and am aiming for 4 next year.



I agree, it would be soooo fun to meet everyone some day! I am so sorry about your hard drive, that is terrible! I hope it's not too expensive


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I agree, it would be soooo fun to meet everyone some day! I am so sorry about your hard drive, that is terrible! I hope it's not too expensive



Thanks. Luckily a family friend in the comp industry had an old hard drive I can have so that saved me som money, bu just need to find someone to replace it. It's tough when tech stuff breaks because prices now are so much less expensive than back in the day but parts are almost as pricey as getting a new laptop. Ive only had mine for 18 month so it was sort of a toss up of whether to get it replaced or get a new one. Thankful to have the free part though! But I lost all my blog photos and everything else and not sure if I want to pay to try to recover it since that adds up too


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Totally agree with the above!  I feel incredibly lucky to have stumbled in this thread, you've all been so welcoming and supportive in the quest of becoming a stylish and confident woman (it's still a long journey). It's nice to see different styles and approaches to purchases, I have learnt a lot from all you stylish ladies.
> 
> I have been trying to summarise my  goals moor next year, I am still trying to finish up 2015 and overall I am relieved that I managed to stick the budget I set up last January.
> 
> Here're my last purchases of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks style book, this is a couple of looks that I can do with the new blouses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the purse is now well closed for this year  , unless I decide to buy one last blouse that I really really like.
> 
> I will need to spend some proper thoughts on 2016 and plan carefully my budget.


It really is amazing what you can do with a few more clothes! I like them all and congratulations on being a size 12! What a fantastic success to start the new year with!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I love hearing about everyone's best and worst purchases! I enjoy talking to so many who are as insightful about their wardrobes as I am, it is such a pleasure to come on this thread each day! Cheers to this thread being almost 1 year old, and to a fabulous 2016 for everyone!!!
> 
> I added 98 items to my wardrobe this year (not including under garments or the few gifts I got)
> Top 3 most expensive items are (that I paid, not full retail price): Chanel WOC, VCA sweet alhambra mother of pearl bracelet, Chanel quilted boots
> Best purchase: Chanel WOC - definitely the best cost per wear item
> Worst purchase: multiple white silk Vince blouses. I ruin them on the first wear!
> 
> 2016 goals: Spend 1/2 of what I did this year on my wardrobe. This is going to be really tough!! I have never set a strict budget for myself and I give myself too many excuses. It's time to focus on buying items for the home instead.



Jen, how can you cut your budget in half? You almost don't pay anything for your clothes anyway! I agree that Chanel is always a good investment!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> The one thing you can count on in this thread is support!  My parents did an excellent job of teaching me about money, and have always been very budget conscious (even when they didn't have to be).  We were at my son's soccer game this fall when my dad looked at my purse and asked how much it cost.  When I told him, he choked on his water and nearly fell out of his chair, which made me laugh.  Some years might have a little "obscene" spending, but at least we actually use our items and sometimes they even provide a little entertainment at a soccer game.&#128521;



That is so funny   my parents built their house on less then what I spent for my clothes this year. My dad would totally turn in his grave, my mum always supports my purchases though, being the stylish old lady she is.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is one of my favourite threads, I love it here! Thanks, Marylin for bringing us together into a fun and supportive virtual coffee house. I'd love if we could all meet one day! I'd love to share with you my results of this year but unfortunately dropped my laptop the other night and have to replace my hard drive  I did post the results in my blog though and would love to be able to just copy and paste, but I think it's a bit too much to do on my phone, sorry! Overall though, I did pretty good - shoes are still an issue, so it's definitely something I'll be working on to downsize and restrain from buying. I had 3 purchase-free months, and am aiming for 4 next year.



Oh no, I hope you'll be able to replace your hd soon! I've read your last posts on your blog so I'm up to date and very much admire your discipline. You always are so well put together, it looks so effortless and easy, yet we all know how complicated it can be.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> few hours left and welcome 2016!
> 
> i dont remember how much exactly clothes i bought this year (never count on it) but i didnt buy too much. i hope that next year i could spend more and add key pieces into my wardrobe so that i could mix and match them and get different looks with the same pieces. i also realized that my closet is full of imaginary lifestyle pieces. i bought dresses, tops and mini skirts that are not appropriate for work. i hope that in 2016, i can hold myself to buy imaginary lifestyle pieces (but they are sooooo pretty) and buy clothes i needed and suit my lifestyle.
> 
> also, this thread is very supportive. i like being here because all of you in here were very supportive about anything. i feel comfortable being here. thanks to Marylin for creating this thread and all of the ladies here who make this thread comfortable for all of us.
> 
> oh sorry for this stupid question, is this application called styleapp available in android and is free?



Happy new year, luminosity! You're well into the new year already and I'm sure it's going to be a very stylish one! I agree that it's more important to invest in the life we live, not into clothes and styles we hardly ever wear that just don't fit into our lifestyles. You can always add the fun into the basics. Maybe we should look into this as soon as we've all recovered from tonight...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh no, I hope you'll be able to replace your hd soon! I've read your last posts on your blog so I'm up to date and very much admire your discipline. You always are so well put together, it looks so effortless and easy, yet we all know how complicated it can be.


Thanks ,Marylin! I'm lucky that I have a work laptop to at least post, but hate putting personal stuff on it. I won't be able get my hard drive until the 1st and then I will need to take it in. Hopefully be back up and running within 2 weeks and it doesn't get too costly. Luckily DH has been in town with my Stylebook App, so can still have some photos for future posts I've started writing.


----------



## LVk8

Happy New Years!  This is what I'm wearing [emoji5]&#65039;




Joie jacket, Adriana Papell sequin dress, geometric pattern scarf I made & Sam Edelman sparkle shoes for a concert at Madison Sq Garden [emoji322]


----------



## Mimmy

Happy 2016 to All! [emoji322][emoji324]&#127870;

Marylin, thanks for starting this thread, and thanks for your closet recap. It encouraged me to be honest and not just "skirt" over the, for me, somewhat anxiety provoking truth! [emoji15]

Mina, you are doing amazing work with your wardrobe! You are really picking key pieces that work with your other items. 

Jen, although I want to spend less in 2016, I hope some of your shopping mojo rubs off on me! 

Luminosity, unfortunately I think the Stylebook app is only for iPhone/iPad. There are other similar apps for android though, I think. 

LVk8, I think you're on a roll with Stylebook now. Hope you had fun at the Phish concert!

Ahh, eggtart! Hope your hard drive is fixed soon. 


apl.79 said:


> I'm looking forward to your recap.  You added some amazing pieces this year!



Thanks, apl! I did a more detailed recap on my Stylebook thread, but I will summarize here. [emoji4]

Currently 268 total closet items. For some this may seem like a lot, to others not enough; for me getting close to just about perfect. [emoji7]

43 bought, 65 sold, donated or gifted. Yay for me![emoji322]

First year that I kept a tally of what I spent. Not as frightening as I expected, but definitely room to cut back. Would like to reduce by at least 1/3.     

I was born in the US, but my ethnicity is Japanese. My husband is of European background. We have quite a hodgepodge of cultural traditions that we follow. Today I will not spend any money!! If I do it would roughly mean that I would spend money all year. I follow this every year, but I still end up spending quite a bit of money. [emoji6]

On New Years, we also spend the day with close family and friends, so what is more natural than to start my day with the wonderful women on this thread! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LVk8

It was fantastic!




Today's outfit [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ive_flipped

I caved a bought a super cute army green jacket. It was regular $90 and got it for $28. It's one that will go with dresses, jeans or black pants. Fitted too [emoji4]. The picture does not do it justice. It puffs out at back a bit and flares while cinching in at waist.
I love this thread, keeps me thinking about using what I have, ways to use it and think g always about the budget 
Happy new year everyone


----------



## Marylin

Happy new year everyone! I wish all of you wonderful ladies a happy,  healthy, fantastic 2016. May all of your wishes come true, your dreams fulfilled and may the shopping gods always be with you to point you into the right direction and prevent you from buying things you won't wear.


----------



## MinaAnais

Happy New Year everybody! Hope 2016 will bring lots of joy to you and your loved ones!


----------



## Jen123

Happy New Years everyone!!! I hope everyone has a nice relaxing day today. I'm joining Mimmy and not spending any money today (except for wine and sushi!) 

I wore a three year old Elizabeth and James skirt last night that I had never worn. It is rare I buy something and don't wear it, so I feel a lot better about this skirt now! I wore with a Vince blouse and Stuart W nudist sandals. The sandals were only on for photos because my foot still hurts!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Happy New Years everyone!!! I hope everyone has a nice relaxing day today. I'm joining Mimmy and not spending any money today (except for wine and sushi!)
> 
> I wore a three year old Elizabeth and James skirt last night that I had never worn. It is rare I buy something and don't wear it, so I feel a lot better about this skirt now! I wore with a Vince blouse and Stuart W nudist sandals. The sandals were only on for photos because my foot still hurts!
> 
> View attachment 3228572



Happy New Year, Jen! Poor you, you will have to be really careful with your foot. I'm so sorry it still hurts. But you look fantastic, if that helps. The skirt is great, maybe now you'll think of wearing it more often. Very stylish couple, the two of you!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> It was fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 3228301
> 
> 
> Today's outfit [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3228302



Great shot, LVk8! Happy new year! You made that scarf yourself? Wow!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Happy 2016 to All! [emoji322][emoji324]&#127870;
> 
> Marylin, thanks for starting this thread, and thanks for your closet recap. It encouraged me to be honest and not just "skirt" over the, for me, somewhat anxiety provoking truth! [emoji15]
> 
> Mina, you are doing amazing work with your wardrobe! You are really picking key pieces that work with your other items.
> 
> Jen, although I want to spend less in 2016, I hope some of your shopping mojo rubs off on me!
> 
> Luminosity, unfortunately I think the Stylebook app is only for iPhone/iPad. There are other similar apps for android though, I think.
> 
> LVk8, I think you're on a roll with Stylebook now. Hope you had fun at the Phish concert!
> 
> Ahh, eggtart! Hope your hard drive is fixed soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks, apl! I did a more detailed recap on my Stylebook thread, but I will summarize here. [emoji4]
> 
> Currently 268 total closet items. For some this may seem like a lot, to others not enough; for me getting close to just about perfect. [emoji7]
> 
> 43 bought, 65 sold, donated or gifted. Yay for me![emoji322]
> 
> First year that I kept a tally of what I spent. Not as frightening as I expected, but definitely room to cut back. Would like to reduce by at least 1/3.
> 
> I was born in the US, but my ethnicity is Japanese. My husband is of European background. We have quite a hodgepodge of cultural traditions that we follow. Today I will not spend any money!! If I do it would roughly mean that I would spend money all year. I follow this every year, but I still end up spending quite a bit of money. [emoji6]
> 
> On New Years, we also spend the day with close family and friends, so what is more natural than to start my day with the wonderful women on this thread! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



You're such a dear! Happy new year to you too! I love the culturally and ethnically mixed traditions. In our German American family it feels like the best of all worlds for the kids. They have Santa and Christkind and fireworks on the 4th of July as well as on New Year's Eve...

I can't believe you have less than 270 items in your closet! My closet count must be double that. (It's hard to tell, because I also have lots of double shots to keep track of what I want to give away or sell and what I bought when and where). But I do try to be good and wear everything I own!


----------



## Marylin

ive_flipped said:


> I caved a bought a super cute army green jacket. It was regular $90 and got it for $28. It's one that will go with dresses, jeans or black pants. Fitted too [emoji4]. The picture does not do it justice. It puffs out at back a bit and flares while cinching in at waist.
> I love this thread, keeps me thinking about using what I have, ways to use it and think g always about the budget
> Happy new year everyone
> 
> View attachment 3228421



Really nice and what a steal! Great start into the year!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Happy 2016 to All! [emoji322][emoji324]&#127870;
> On New Years, we also spend the day with close family and friends, so what is more natural than to start my day with the wonderful women on this thread! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Aww, that's why I'm on here too right now haha.. I love you guys!



LVk8 said:


> It was fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 3228301
> 
> 
> Today's outfit [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3228302


Awesome, lvk8, it looks like so much fun! and I'm loving your outfit posts!



ive_flipped said:


> I caved a bought a super cute army green jacket. It was regular $90 and got it for $28. It's one that will go with dresses, jeans or black pants. Fitted too [emoji4]. The picture does not do it justice. It puffs out at back a bit and flares while cinching in at waist.
> I love this thread, keeps me thinking about using what I have, ways to use it and think g always about the budget
> Happy new year everyone
> 
> View attachment 3228421


i really like this, what a great addition to start the new year



Jen123 said:


> Happy New Years everyone!!! I hope everyone has a nice relaxing day today. I'm joining Mimmy and not spending any money today (except for wine and sushi!)
> 
> I wore a three year old Elizabeth and James skirt last night that I had never worn. It is rare I buy something and don't wear it, so I feel a lot better about this skirt now! I wore with a Vince blouse and Stuart W nudist sandals. The sandals were only on for photos because my foot still hurts!
> 
> View attachment 3228572


great outfit! I feel the same way lately, when I'm able to wear something again and love it, when it was once lost and without purpose in my closet. Feels awesome!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Happy New Year everyone!!! xoxoxo 

We have the day off today and everything is closed (which is great for my wallet), and DH is studying to prepare for school on Monday (he'll be home for good in early February, woohoo!!), so I've been busying myself by seeing what else I can purge around the house, and preparing my spreadsheet for 2016 to track my purchases.


----------



## ive_flipped

eggtartapproved said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!! xoxoxo
> 
> We have the day off today and everything is closed (which is great for my wallet), and DH is studying to prepare for school on Monday (he'll be home for good in early February, woohoo!!), so I've been busying myself by seeing what else I can purge around the house, and preparing my spreadsheet for 2016 to track my purchases.




Ohhhh a spreadsheet to track. I love that idea


----------



## Mimmy

ive_flipped said:


> I caved a bought a super cute army green jacket. It was regular $90 and got it for $28. It's one that will go with dresses, jeans or black pants. Fitted too [emoji4]. The picture does not do it justice. It puffs out at back a bit and flares while cinching in at waist.
> I love this thread, keeps me thinking about using what I have, ways to use it and think g always about the budget
> Happy new year everyone
> 
> View attachment 3228421



I really like this jacket, ive-flipped! The style is so cute, and I love the color. I think you will be able to get a lot of wear out of this one!



eggtartapproved said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!! xoxoxo
> 
> We have the day off today and everything is closed (which is great for my wallet), and DH is studying to prepare for school on Monday (he'll be home for good in early February, woohoo!!), so I've been busying myself by seeing what else I can purge around the house, and preparing my spreadsheet for 2016 to track my purchases.



Great news that your DH will be home for good in February!  I also prepared my 2016 purchase tracking sheet. I don't know if mine is detailed enough to call a spreadsheet, but I found doing this soo helpful last year! At the top I wrote my target budget for wardrobe and for bag/bags. I made a separate bag budget this year, as I am planning a fairly pricey bag purchase. 



ive_flipped said:


> Ohhhh a spreadsheet to track. I love that idea



Last year was the first year that I tracked my spending, and it really helped!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Happy New Year, Jen! Poor you, you will have to be really careful with your foot. I'm so sorry it still hurts. But you look fantastic, if that helps. The skirt is great, maybe now you'll think of wearing it more often. Very stylish couple, the two of you!



Thank you Marylin, that does help  ... I was happy to have a group of friends that wanted to do a relaxed dinner party instead of hitting up the town



eggtartapproved said:


> Aww, that's why I'm on here too right now haha.. I love you guys!
> 
> Awesome, lvk8, it looks like so much fun! and I'm loving your outfit posts!
> 
> i really like this, what a great addition to start the new year
> 
> great outfit! I feel the same way lately, when I'm able to wear something again and love it, when it was once lost and without purpose in my closet. Feels awesome!



Thank you eggtart! 



eggtartapproved said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!! xoxoxo
> 
> We have the day off today and everything is closed (which is great for my wallet), and DH is studying to prepare for school on Monday (he'll be home for good in early February, woohoo!!), so I've been busying myself by seeing what else I can purge around the house, and preparing my spreadsheet for 2016 to track my purchases.



If you need any help with the spreadsheet let me know!! I have been tracking my clothes, shoes, accessories since 2009. It's the engineer in me


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Thank you Marylin, that does help  ... I was happy to have a group of friends that wanted to do a relaxed dinner party instead of hitting up the town
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eggtart!
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any help with the spreadsheet let me know!! I have been tracking my clothes, shoes, accessories since 2009. It's the engineer in me


oooh, how do you set yours up?? I'd love to know.


----------



## louvigilante

Jumping in this thread! Saw many familiar faces and followed along for some time. Looking forward to shopping my closet. 

Working on setting my budget this week for q1. Hope I can really stick to it.


----------



## Marylin

louvigilante said:


> Jumping in this thread! Saw many familiar faces and followed along for some time. Looking forward to shopping my closet.
> 
> Working on setting my budget this week for q1. Hope I can really stick to it.



Welcome louvigilante! We're happy you're joining us!  Setting a quarterly budget hasn't occurred to me. Great idea! Let us know how it's working, would you?


----------



## Mimmy

louvigilante said:


> Jumping in this thread! Saw many familiar faces and followed along for some time. Looking forward to shopping my closet.
> 
> Working on setting my budget this week for q1. Hope I can really stick to it.




Hey, lou! Great to see you!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Great shot, LVk8! Happy new year! You made that scarf yourself? Wow!




I am not much of a sewer but an infinity scarf was so easy that even I could do it!  I bought the donut print fabric from Spoonflower & my mom helped me with the instructions.  She has all these awesome sewing / knitting skills but is not a very patient teacher so my sisters & I did not learn from the master.  Oh well!  Luckily the scarf did not take long otherwise mom would have taken over, haha



louvigilante said:


> Jumping in this thread! Saw many familiar faces and followed along for some time. Looking forward to shopping my closet.
> 
> Working on setting my budget this week for q1. Hope I can really stick to it.




Yay Lou! [emoji8]

I need to acquire a white sheet / poster board to take pix of the rest of my wardrobe items.  Could not do a Stylebook for today bc my dress has yet to be photographed for the app...


----------



## Gerry

I have no idea how to do a spreadsheet. Can we just set a dollar goal for a month or a quarter? How would you distribute the money?  How much money would you allocate?  I need to do things the old fashioned way.


----------



## Marylin

gerry said:


> i have no idea how to do a spreadsheet. Can we just set a dollar goal for a month or a quarter? How would you distribute the money?  How much money would you allocate?  I need to do things the old fashioned way.



+1


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I am not much of a sewer but an infinity scarf was so easy that even I could do it!  I bought the donut print fabric from Spoonflower & my mom helped me with the instructions.  She has all these awesome sewing / knitting skills but is not a very patient teacher so my sisters & I did not learn from the master.  Oh well!  Luckily the scarf did not take long otherwise mom would have taken over, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Lou! [emoji8]
> 
> I need to acquire a white sheet / poster board to take pix of the rest of my wardrobe items.  Could not do a Stylebook for today bc my dress has yet to be photographed for the app...



You must at least have inherited some of your mother's talent then! 
For the stylebook pics you could always just use a bed sheet or put the clothes on the floor.


----------



## Marylin

I've been bad. We went to the stores on Saturday to get my husband a new coat, which we did. Problem was, it took him five minutes, so we had sooo much time in my favorite store to browse that the sales bug bit me. I have yet to take a picture of the shawl/poncho/cape I bought. This is the other item. An Etro sweater, down to half price.


----------



## Gerry

Gerry said:


> I have no idea how to do a spreadsheet. Can we just set a dollar goal for a month or a quarter? How would you distribute the money?  How much money would you allocate?  I need to do things the old fashioned way.






Pretty sweater ,Marylin. Can you, please , answer my questions? ^^^^^^


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> Pretty sweater ,Marylin. Can you, please , answer my questions? ^^^^^^



Sorry, Gerry, I didn't realize I was the one to answer this. 
I think Eggtart has had the spreadsheet suggestion, I also have no idea how to to this. My approach so far was pretty much without any budget in mind. I tried to only buy what I loved and what I thought was worth the investment. Now that I've set somewhat of a budget, I'll just have to play it by ear and keep track of my spending each month. Since I've spent about two thirds of what I can spend a month two days ago, this means obviously I have to be pretty good another 26 days. 
My way of keeping track is via stylebook. I list the items I buy each month and write down how much they had cost. Primitive, but working so far.
Sorry if I can't be of better help, maybe the other ladies here have a way you can adopt?


----------



## Gerry

Geez, Sorry if I sounded so demanding.....make that more like---desparate to figure out how to control myself and get organized! Thanks for the tips. I do need to start out by getting honest and writing down what I spend in a month. A little here, a lot there, really adds up.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I've been bad. We went to the stores on Saturday to get my husband a new coat, which we did. Problem was, it took him five minutes, so we had sooo much time in my favorite store to browse that the sales bug bit me. I have yet to take a picture of the shawl/poncho/cape I bought. This is the other item. An Etro sweater, down to half price.



Beautiful sweater, Marylin! Can't wait to see the cape!

Don't feel badly about shopping. After feeling quite proud of my self restraint; I managed to buy a Valentino dress, a top (tops are on my Do Not Buy list) and a cute Japanese poplin, short swing trench, within a couple of days. All online purchases; it's possible they won't work out; but I really hope that they do!



Gerry said:


> Geez, Sorry if I sounded so demanding.....make that more like---desparate to figure out how to control myself and get organized! Thanks for the tips. I do need to start out by getting honest and writing down what I spend in a month. A little here, a lot there, really adds up.



We are here to support you, Gerry! I use Stylebook, but for budget and purchases, I also just keep a plain old list on notebook paper. At the top I have written my budget for the year. I then write my purchases down by month. As I type this though, I think that I will break the total into quarters, as I could see having more year than budget!!


----------



## Gerry

Thanks, Mimmy. I have a part time job at Lane Bryant and they really lean on you to buy and wear their pieces. I average about $250. a month there. And , of course, I spend money other places, too. I just ordered a skirt, top and dress from an online store called Mod Cloth last night and spent another $200. or so. All in all, not big purchases but I also ordered Stuart Weitzman boots last month, etc., etc. etc. You all know the drill. For me, some expensive, some more disposable.


Truth is that (like most of us) I buy enough new that if I don't take a large bag to a consignment shop or donate to Goodwill every few months, I can't wedge it into the closet!


I will start writing down what I spend. I swear. Now, pulling out those older things that just don't thrill me anymore, that will be the challenge.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> You must at least have inherited some of your mother's talent then!
> For the stylebook pics you could always just use a bed sheet or put the clothes on the floor.




Even if I have wood floors?  I thought I had to have a white background but all my bedsheets are printy


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> oooh, how do you set yours up?? I'd love to know.




So I make tabs for each year and then split into months. I attached a photo of my first couple months last year so you could see the column titles!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I've been bad. We went to the stores on Saturday to get my husband a new coat, which we did. Problem was, it took him five minutes, so we had sooo much time in my favorite store to browse that the sales bug bit me. I have yet to take a picture of the shawl/poncho/cape I bought. This is the other item. An Etro sweater, down to half price.




Oh that sweater is too pretty! I love all the details! I can't wait to see the rest! I've been bad too [emoji22].. I am giving myself $300/month (besides the month I buy a purse) and I have already spent it!!


----------



## louvigilante

For Q1 I am going to allow 150 to spend on all clothing and accessories. I'm not including the dresses I got from the Rack sales. I really don't need anything more for winter. My exception is for boots but only if I hit my goal to complete my company's health challenge (it end at the end of February).


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gerry said:


> I have no idea how to do a spreadsheet. Can we just set a dollar goal for a month or a quarter? How would you distribute the money?  How much money would you allocate?  I need to do things the old fashioned way.


It might be different for everyone depending on each person's goal. Do you have a total budget for the year in mind? I set mine each year and then I just keep in mind what I might be spending per quarter, or month, depending on which you prefer, just to give me a benchmark of roughly how I'm spending. Then, similar to Jen123 shows on the next page, use headings that work for me. Hers and mine are very similar except I don't have it quite so organized by month as she does, and I also mark down how many times I use an item in each year because I want to know cost-per-wear. Maybe you can copy Jen123's version? 



Jen123 said:


> So I make tabs for each year and then split into months. I attached a photo of my first couple months last year so you could see the column titles!
> 
> View attachment 3231719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231720


Looks so much neater than mine haha, I really like the way it looks. I just have a separate column for date of purchase instead of separating it into months, and I add cost-per-wear to it and then just at the end of the quarter, I add my total to give me an idea of how I'm doing, whether I've spent too much or have some room for the next quarter.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I've been bad. We went to the stores on Saturday to get my husband a new coat, which we did. Problem was, it took him five minutes, so we had sooo much time in my favorite store to browse that the sales bug bit me. I have yet to take a picture of the shawl/poncho/cape I bought. This is the other item. An Etro sweater, down to half price.



this is so pretty and even though it has so many details, somehow the colors make it so classic at the same time.


----------



## eggtartapproved

My goal for the year is to spend only $1,000 but that does not include any major investment pieces, or items that need replacing such as socks or tights (you know, the boring necessities), or bags and SLGs. That said though, I also aim to have 4 purchase-free months, and not buy any bags except for my pre-loved speedy (but I'm trying to fund that by selling things I don't need anymore as an added challenge)... so, it expect it to be a good year. Last year, I did made similar goals but I did not aim for a specific number of purchase-free months. I ended up with 3, so I thought 4 was a good goal.


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Even if I have wood floors?  I thought I had to have a white background but all my bedsheets are printy




It depends how much variation in color your wood floors have. The Stylebook app picks up contrast. As long as the background contrasts with the clothing piece, it will work. I would not use a printed background; you will end up having a lot of editing. I have a white blanket so I use it a lot. I bought a cheap piece of black cloth from the fabric store; any dark color will work, as long as your clothing does not have a lot of the same color in it. Poster board would work too, but I like that I was able to buy a piece of cloth big enough to fit my clothing on, and then be able to fold it up, and store it easily.


----------



## Mimmy

It is really helpful to see how everyone sets a budget, and tracks their spending. I agree that for everyone it is going to be different; possibly even very different!

I really thought about my budget this year. I plan to spend $370 to 450 per quarter. Either amount gives me a significant reduction over last year's amount. I cut back my wardrobe budget quite a bit, as I have allowed myself a $3000 to 3500 bag budget (significantly more than last year) this year. I found that the purchase free months, did not work out well for me, so as long as I stay within my budget I will be happy. If I am able to stay within the range of both my wardrobe and bag budgets, I will either be slightly below last year's total budget or spend about $1000 more than last year.[emoji3]


----------



## Jen123

louvigilante said:


> For Q1 I am going to allow 150 to spend on all clothing and accessories. I'm not including the dresses I got from the Rack sales. I really don't need anything more for winter. My exception is for boots but only if I hit my goal to complete my company's health challenge (it end at the end of February).





eggtartapproved said:


> It might be different for everyone depending on each person's goal. Do you have a total budget for the year in mind? I set mine each year and then I just keep in mind what I might be spending per quarter, or month, depending on which you prefer, just to give me a benchmark of roughly how I'm spending. Then, similar to Jen123 shows on the next page, use headings that work for me. Hers and mine are very similar except I don't have it quite so organized by month as she does, and I also mark down how many times I use an item in each year because I want to know cost-per-wear. Maybe you can copy Jen123's version?
> 
> 
> Looks so much neater than mine haha, I really like the way it looks. I just have a separate column for date of purchase instead of separating it into months, and I add cost-per-wear to it and then just at the end of the quarter, I add my total to give me an idea of how I'm doing, whether I've spent too much or have some room for the next quarter.



I forgot to add, when I get rid of something I gray it out and "hide" the line in excel. I also make a mark next to things that have met a low cost per wear. But I do it sort of mentally because I know what I gravitate towards. 



eggtartapproved said:


> My goal for the year is to spend only $1,000 but that does not include any major investment pieces, or items that need replacing such as socks or tights (you know, the boring necessities), or bags and SLGs. That said though, I also aim to have 4 purchase-free months, and not buy any bags except for my pre-loved speedy (but I'm trying to fund that by selling things I don't need anymore as an added challenge)... so, it expect it to be a good year. Last year, I did made similar goals but I did not aim for a specific number of purchase-free months. I ended up with 3, so I thought 4 was a good goal.





Mimmy said:


> It is really helpful to see how everyone sets a budget, and tracks their spending. I agree that for everyone it is going to be different; possibly even very different!
> 
> I really thought about my budget this year. I plan to spend $370 to 450 per quarter. Either amount gives me a significant reduction over last year's amount. I cut back my wardrobe budget quite a bit, as I have allowed myself a $3000 to 3500 bag budget (significantly more than last year) this year. I found that the purchase free months, did not work out well for me, so as long as I stay within my budget I will be happy. If I am able to stay within the range of both my wardrobe and bag budgets, I will either be slightly below last year's total budget or spend about $1000 more than last year.[emoji3]




Everyone has really great goals! I hope that next year I can can further reduce my spending. I have realized that shopping is definitely a vice for me.


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> Geez, Sorry if I sounded so demanding.....make that more like---desparate to figure out how to control myself and get organized! Thanks for the tips. I do need to start out by getting honest and writing down what I spend in a month. A little here, a lot there, really adds up.



That's fine, Gerry. I'm totally with you that it's important to keep track, which ever way is the most convenient.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful sweater, Marylin! Can't wait to see the cape!
> 
> Don't feel badly about shopping. After feeling quite proud of my self restraint; I managed to buy a Valentino dress, a top (tops are on my Do Not Buy list) and a cute Japanese poplin, short swing trench, within a couple of days. All online purchases; it's possible they won't work out; but I really hope that they do!



Partners in crime then. 
At least I'm not big on online shopping, but don't get me loose in the stores...


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Even if I have wood floors?  I thought I had to have a white background but all my bedsheets are printy



Same answer Mimmy gave you. You will need a unicolored background preferably a color that's not in the item you take a pic of. Then you can just use the tap function to erase the background on one go. If that doesn't work you'll have to erase the surroundings. I use an iPad pen for this, which works ok.


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> Thanks, Mimmy. I have a part time job at Lane Bryant and they really lean on you to buy and wear their pieces. I average about $250. a month there. And , of course, I spend money other places, too. I just ordered a skirt, top and dress from an online store called Mod Cloth last night and spent another $200. or so. All in all, not big purchases but I also ordered Stuart Weitzman boots last month, etc., etc. etc. You all know the drill. For me, some expensive, some more disposable.
> 
> 
> Truth is that (like most of us) I buy enough new that if I don't take a large bag to a consignment shop or donate to Goodwill every few months, I can't wedge it into the closet!
> 
> 
> I will start writing down what I spend. I swear. Now, pulling out those older things that just don't thrill me anymore, that will be the challenge.



I find it's somewhat unfair that they want you to wear their clothes,but you still have to buy them. They should supply you with some kind of uniform.
I understand why you fall for modcloth,they sell those at anthropologie as well and I like a lot of their stuff too. I think keeping track is going to help you a great deal.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> So I make tabs for each year and then split into months. I attached a photo of my first couple months last year so you could see the column titles!
> 
> View attachment 3231719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231720



Oh wow! No wonder you're the shopping and sales queen! You seem to reflect upon your purchases before and after!
I wish I was this thorough.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Oh that sweater is too pretty! I love all the details! I can't wait to see the rest! I've been bad too [emoji22].. I am giving myself $300/month (besides the month I buy a purse) and I have already spent it!!



Thanks Jen. Wore the sweater today, right to work, must be a good sign. I wish I could do 300 a month, but everything is more expensive in Germany, especially the things I like. Plus, we don't have sales like you guys do. If luxury items are marked down, it's usually not more then 50%.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> this is so pretty and even though it has so many details, somehow the colors make it so classic at the same time.



Thank you Eggtart. It's what I love about Etro and what makes me fall for it every time.
What's nice is that my new Burberry scarf goes so well with it. My sister gave this to me for Christmas and this was its first outing.


----------



## MinaAnais

Every year, I do an overall forecast which helps me plan in advance when I can spend or should save. The format is never the same since it should reflect the annual goals and it includes a clothing budget.  
I am aiming to be 2 dress sizes smaller  by the end of the year and I have therefore planned to buy pieces that will help bridge sizes.

Uhm, I better stop with the crisps now!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thank you Eggtart. It's what I love about Etro and what makes me fall for it every time.
> What's nice is that my new Burberry scarf goes so well with it. My sister gave this to me for Christmas and this was its first outing.



This is lovely!!!! Well done for finding this jumper, it's a little treasure!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This is lovely!!!! Well done for finding this jumper, it's a little treasure!



Thanks Mina! I'm actually blaming my husband for making me buy it... I thought it was a bit tight at the hips. I'm still so self conscious about my body and haven't lost a gram for weeks now. Christmas wasn't helping either. I admire your for aiming to loose another two dress sizes!!! Don't know how to get back on track.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mina! I'm actually blaming my husband for making me buy it... I thought it was a bit tight at the hips. I'm still so self conscious about my body and haven't lost a gram for weeks now. Christmas wasn't helping either. I admire your for aiming to loose another two dress sizes!!! Don't know how to get back on track.



 Etro is one of my favourite brands,  it's quirky and timeless at the same time!

I am sure you'll soon get back on track, thought looking at the pictures you don't need to loose any weight . I am starting slowly, only 2 yoga classes this week, hopefully I will add more exercise the following week!


----------



## LVk8

One of my resolutions is not to beat myself up on my body image.  I've lost almost 25 lbs for crying out loud!  No need to worry about how much tighter I could be bc I've done awesome work so far and the rest will take care of itself.  Shoot a CrossFit injury which knocked me out of being able to be active (and a boat load of other life stress) was the root cause of all this nonsense.

I like the Etro sweater too!  It reminds me of a more grown up Free People.


----------



## Gerry

http://www.whowhatwear.com/monthly-shopping-clothing-budget-guide-2014/slide3


OK, ladies, how's this for a rule of thumb? Agree? Disagree? Wow, good for my credit card but I don't think I can shop this sparingly!


----------



## louvigilante

Replaced a pair of leggings today. Not counting it since I tossed the bad ones out. Also, returning a few things tomorrow. Tried tonight but forgot the receipt. Ugh.


----------



## Jen123

Gerry said:


> http://www.whowhatwear.com/monthly-shopping-clothing-budget-guide-2014/slide3
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, how's this for a rule of thumb? Agree? Disagree? Wow, good for my credit card but I don't think I can shop this sparingly!




Oh such an interesting article! Agreed, I don't think I could shop that sparingly! I spend more like 5% of my gross pay lol


----------



## LVk8

I think that's a good guideline, I could definitely live with 5%.  I am going for less than that right now lol but mostly borne out of "clutter!" [emoji12] not out of wallet reasons.  With that said I just went to West Elm yesterday & bought probably more pillow shams than I should have so I know I have to be careful especially this month with a move that I'm not replacing a clothes shopping habit with a home decor shopping habit [emoji85]


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> http://www.whowhatwear.com/monthly-shopping-clothing-budget-guide-2014/slide3
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, how's this for a rule of thumb? Agree? Disagree? Wow, good for my credit card but I don't think I can shop this sparingly!



I like this, but I also want to keep the actual number in mind. I have spent about 5% last year, but I still thought the number was enormous. I have a bad conscience, spending so much. So I'm trying to cut it down to two thirds, if I can.
Thanks Gerry for posting this. I also thought the article in how not to regret what we bought.


----------



## Gerry

Well, if I subscribe to this philosophy, it will be a drastic cutback for me. No more designer goods unless I only buy one piece a year! I recently sold some very valuable things and managed to get my credit card PAID OFF. Yes, it's a miracle, alright. 


It's a thrilling feeling but I may never be able to get anything else expensive again.  That's a heck of an eye opener. But if I never bought another item , I would be well dressed until the day I die. So, yes, I need to apply everything I can learn in this thread to my shopping practices!!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> One of my resolutions is not to beat myself up on my body image.  I've lost almost 25 lbs for crying out loud!  No need to worry about how much tighter I could be bc I've done awesome work so far and the rest will take care of itself.  Shoot a CrossFit injury which knocked me out of being able to be active (and a boat load of other life stress) was the root cause of all this nonsense.
> 
> I like the Etro sweater too!  It reminds me of a more grown up Free People.



Thanks LVk8. And congratulations on your weight loss! I know how hard it is...


----------



## Marylin

Gerry said:


> Well, if I subscribe to this philosophy, it will be a drastic cutback for me. No more designer goods unless I only buy one piece a year! I recently sold some very valuable things and managed to get my credit card PAID OFF. Yes, it's a miracle, alright.
> 
> 
> It's a thrilling feeling but I may never be able to get anything else expensive again.  That's a heck of an eye opener. But if I never bought another item , I would be well dressed until the day I die. So, yes, I need to apply everything I can learn in this thread to my shopping practices!!




I think none of us would go naked if we never bought anything again...
But where's the fun then? We're usually not beating ourselves up about things we buy, but we do shop smarter now that we reflect upon it more, I think. It's a bit like the weight watchers program: If you write everything down you eat, you're more likely to loose weight. So writing my spendings down does help me stay focused and maybe discipline myself more. This doesn't mean I'm not shopping. Just like doing weight watchers doesn't stop people from eating. Hopefully.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Thanks LVk8. And congratulations on your weight loss! I know how hard it is...




Getting going was tough but once I started losing it was easy.  I've only been more heavy than I should be twice in life, both in periods of extreme stress & both times I lost the weight when I removed the main stressor.  So basically lesson learned: relax harder!

But with that said I'm bringing in two dresses for tailoring today so that they fit me now bc I've been swimming in my clothes a bit.  I've been nervous bc I guess it means I'm committing to my new smaller size so there won't be anything for me to wear if I chunk up again, lol.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Getting going was tough but once I started losing it was easy.  I've only been more heavy than I should be twice in life, both in periods of extreme stress & both times I lost the weight when I removed the main stressor.  So basically lesson learned: relax harder!
> 
> But with that said I'm bringing in two dresses for tailoring today so that they fit me now bc I've been swimming in my clothes a bit.  I've been nervous bc I guess it means I'm committing to my new smaller size so there won't be anything for me to wear if I chunk up again, lol.



I wish I could say the same for me. That it's easy. It definitely isn't. I also gain weight under stress and lack of sleep, but there's just no way I can eliminate any of it, as long as I'm doing what I'm doing. 
I still took some things to the tailor, not everything yet, because 1. I still have a few kilos to go, 2. not everything can be altered and 3. some things are just not worth the investment. Also, it's so much more fun to shop being one or two sizes smaller. Who will want to keep the old stuff? Oh wait a minute. We do. After all we are determined to shop our own wardrobe....


----------



## Marylin

louvigilante said:


> Replaced a pair of leggings today. Not counting it since I tossed the bad ones out. Also, returning a few things tomorrow. Tried tonight but forgot the receipt. Ugh.



Good job! Returning what you find you don't like is the best way, not to spend too much. Well the second best, I guess. But it is definitely much smarter then to keep it thinking one might like it one day. If you don't love it right away, you probably won't later.


----------



## eggtartapproved

not exactly wardrobe, but i'm excited! Just bought some new nailpolish and also trying a new kit for like-gel nails... it seems to work pretty well! nailpolish was a no-buy item for me, but i did need some fresh ones since the ones i have are getting quite old... luckily a lot of them are opi minis, and this new kit makes me want to use my polish more since it seems to prevent chipping quite well, so i should be using them up in no time!


----------



## cwxx

Joining the thread in the hopes that actually writing things down will help keep me on track  With all the sales in Jan and then the end of summer, I don't think I can actually sustain a total clothing ban. But in the past few months I've purchased a few shoes, including 2 boots that I feel pretty much compete my already more-than-I-need collection. So I'm putting myself solidly on shoe ban for this year. If a pair of nude square toe stacked low heel pumps turn up on sale in the summer I may break though...


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> I wish I could say the same for me. That it's easy. It definitely isn't. I also gain weight under stress and lack of sleep, but there's just no way I can eliminate any of it, as long as I'm doing what I'm doing.
> 
> I still took some things to the tailor, not everything yet, because 1. I still have a few kilos to go, 2. not everything can be altered and 3. some things are just not worth the investment. Also, it's so much more fun to shop being one or two sizes smaller. Who will want to keep the old stuff? Oh wait a minute. We do. After all we are determined to shop our own wardrobe....




Fixing your sleep is everything.  After 2 years of insomnia issues I am back to sleeping full peaceful nights & it's not a coincidence that coincided with my weight loss!

I think my clothes are super cute so I am happy to be shopping my closet.  The two dresses I brought in for tailoring just needed to be taken in on the sides & are simple silhouettes that have been really good work staples.  One is a gray Calvin Klein dress I got at Buffalo Exchange & the other is a tweed houndstooth H&M dress that used to belong to my BFF.  Neither cost me much (or anything in the case of the H&M one) so I'm cool to invest in the tailoring [emoji5]

I will have to share a pic of my new closet when I am done moving this weekend.  And get back to snapping pix for Stylebook [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> not exactly wardrobe, but i'm excited! Just bought some new nailpolish and also trying a new kit for like-gel nails... it seems to work pretty well! nailpolish was a no-buy item for me, but i did need some fresh ones since the ones i have are getting quite old... luckily a lot of them are opi minis, and this new kit makes me want to use my polish more since it seems to prevent chipping quite well, so i should be using them up in no time!



Looking forward to checking it out on your blog! How's the laptop issue coming?


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Joining the thread in the hopes that actually writing things down will help keep me on track  With all the sales in Jan and then the end of summer, I don't think I can actually sustain a total clothing ban. But in the past few months I've purchased a few shoes, including 2 boots that I feel pretty much compete my already more-than-I-need collection. So I'm putting myself solidly on shoe ban for this year. If a pair of nude square toe stacked low heel pumps turn up on sale in the summer I may break though...



Welcome cwxx! Great to have you! Writing does help, that's for sure. I should join you on the shoe ban at least until I've worn all of the ones I bought last year. 
Some of us actually carry a 'do not buy list' with them and are having great results I hear!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Fixing your sleep is everything.  After 2 years of insomnia issues I am back to sleeping full peaceful nights & it's not a coincidence that coincided with my weight loss!
> 
> I think my clothes are super cute so I am happy to be shopping my closet.  The two dresses I brought in for tailoring just needed to be taken in on the sides & are simple silhouettes that have been really good work staples.  One is a gray Calvin Klein dress I got at Buffalo Exchange & the other is a tweed houndstooth H&M dress that used to belong to my BFF.  Neither cost me much (or anything in the case of the H&M one) so I'm cool to invest in the tailoring [emoji5]
> 
> I will have to share a pic of my new closet when I am done moving this weekend.  And get back to snapping pix for Stylebook [emoji173]&#65039;



Good luck with the move! Moves are a great way to evaluate all the stuff we have and to get rid of what we don't need. So I bet you'll end up with a wonderfully stacked closet of clothes, loving and wearing everything in it!


----------



## Mimmy

I am happy to report that I love, 2 of my 3 online purchases! Sadly, the Valentino dress is not at all what I expected, it will be returned. Better for my budget though.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am happy to report that I love, 2 of my 3 online purchases! Sadly, the Valentino dress is not at all what I expected, it will be returned. Better for my budget though.



Can we see???


----------



## apl.79

Gerry said:


> Well, if I subscribe to this philosophy, it will be a drastic cutback for me. No more designer goods unless I only buy one piece a year! I recently sold some very valuable things and managed to get my credit card PAID OFF. Yes, it's a miracle, alright.
> 
> 
> It's a thrilling feeling but I may never be able to get anything else expensive again.  That's a heck of an eye opener. But if I never bought another item , I would be well dressed until the day I die. So, yes, I need to apply everything I can learn in this thread to my shopping practices!!


Congratulations!  Paying off your debt is a great accomplishment!


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> not exactly wardrobe, but i'm excited! Just bought some new nailpolish and also trying a new kit for like-gel nails... it seems to work pretty well! nailpolish was a no-buy item for me, but i did need some fresh ones since the ones i have are getting quite old... luckily a lot of them are opi minis, and this new kit makes me want to use my polish more since it seems to prevent chipping quite well, so i should be using them up in no time!


Oooh!  That does sound very exciting.  Every year I tell myself that I am going to keep up with my manicures, and every year I fail.  Report back on how you like your new kit!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thank you Eggtart. It's what I love about Etro and what makes me fall for it every time.
> What's nice is that my new Burberry scarf goes so well with it. My sister gave this to me for Christmas and this was its first outing.


I know I'm late to the party, but I had to tell you that I ADORE your new sweater!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but I had to tell you that I ADORE your new sweater!



You're sweet apl, thank you!


----------



## apl.79

cwxx said:


> Joining the thread in the hopes that actually writing things down will help keep me on track  With all the sales in Jan and then the end of summer, I don't think I can actually sustain a total clothing ban. But in the past few months I've purchased a few shoes, including 2 boots that I feel pretty much compete my already more-than-I-need collection. So I'm putting myself solidly on shoe ban for this year. If a pair of nude square toe stacked low heel pumps turn up on sale in the summer I may break though...


I have found that writing my purchases down in my agenda has been invaluable.  It keeps me from going over budget (most of the time) and allows me to review what I have already purchased for the month.  Unfortunately, I have found that I "forget" about buying things sometimes and need a little reminder when I am ready to buy something else.  

I've never been on a ban, but I have tried not to shop for an entire month.  I failed.  However, thanks to this thread I did manage to go over a year without buying a new bag.  It was a HUGE accomplishment for me.  Do you have anything specific motivating you to track your purchases?


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> Welcome cwxx! Great to have you! Writing does help, that's for sure. I should join you on the shoe ban at least until I've worn all of the ones I bought last year.
> Some of us actually carry a 'do not buy list' with them and are having great results I hear!





apl.79 said:


> I have found that writing my purchases down in my agenda has been invaluable.  It keeps me from going over budget (most of the time) and allows me to review what I have already purchased for the month.  Unfortunately, I have found that I "forget" about buying things sometimes and need a little reminder when I am ready to buy something else.
> 
> I've never been on a ban, but I have tried not to shop for an entire month.  I failed.  However, thanks to this thread I did manage to go over a year without buying a new bag.  It was a HUGE accomplishment for me.  Do you have anything specific motivating you to track your purchases?



Thank you both for the suggestions!  I'm def thinking about going through all my shoes and writing them down. That helped me a lot last year when I was trying not to buy any new bags (mostly succeeded) - having that list of bags I have and the 1 or 2 dream bags I want went a long way to controlling impulse purchases. 

I want to limit my shopping in general b/c I've been helping my parents downsize as they prepare to retire and it really struck me how they've just accumulated so much stuff. There's some old stuff that really should have gone to recycling or the dump long ago, but there's also a lot of stuff that I can remember them buying but it just gets stuffed in a closet and forgotten. Even the nice things lose their shine in a giant pile. I did a big clothing purge last year and ended up with about 2 medium suitcases of clothing (not including jackets lol). It's still a lot but I feel better about my wardrobe since I have a good handle on what I actually own and wear. A complete clothing ban would be hard, but I think I can limit myself to at most 1 clothing purchase a month. 

For some reason limiting shoes seems more daunting to me - maybe because I have wide feet so I always feel like I'm on the hunt for the 'perfect' shoe. In the past year I've found a few pairs that are really all I wear, so after selling some beautiful but painful heels, I now have around 20? pairs of shoes total. But I only wear 2-3 pairs a season so it just seems wasteful to buy any more when I have unworn ones in my closet.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Looking forward to checking it out on your blog! How's the laptop issue coming?


I picked up my hard drive, and I will be taking it to my IT guy at work to replace, so fingers crossed it works! =) 



apl.79 said:


> Oooh!  That does sound very exciting.  Every year I tell myself that I am going to keep up with my manicures, and every year I fail.  Report back on how you like your new kit!


So far, I LOVE IT. I'll do a more in depth review on my blog a little later (still testing out to see how many days it lasts, been documenting each day with pictures), but in brief, it REALLY sets and is so shiny and smooth. I over did the nailpolish a little, or perhaps the top coat a bit, and didn't let it dry enough, so there was some smudging, and a little bit of chipping at the tips on a few fingers when I woke up the next morning (but, like I said, likely my fault), but since then, no additional smudging or chipping. I'm impressed. Really impressed, and I'm a difficult sell when it comes to 'gimicky' things, but this really works. I'm going to test it out with diff brands of nail polish that I have because some reviews said that it worked as well


----------



## eggtartapproved

I went shopping with my parents today and they bought me this! I love it! it's so cozy and I can't wait to wear it on the plane for my trip. If I get cold, I can just wrap it around me and use it as a blanket haha. And... gifts don't count towards the budget! Woot!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Can we see???




Of course!



At first glance, this may look a lot like my other striped tops. Look at the back though; I could not resist it.



My jacket is green, like the first photo. The second photo shows the detail on the back. It is a short swing trench, made from Japanese poplin. Japanese textiles, like denim are really desirable right now, and can be pricey. This jacket had some really bad reviews online though, and was on sale. I just really saw a lot of potential with it and took a chance on it. I am glad I did, because I really love it. The bad reviews had to do with fit, too big, so I just ordered a smaller size. But the description and pictures clearly showed a swing jacket. Reading the reviews, I think that some people were expecting a fitted jacket. Several reviewers said that the lining was too big for the jacket. I knew that I could get my tailor to fix the lining, but mine appears fine.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I picked up my hard drive, and I will be taking it to my IT guy at work to replace, so fingers crossed it works! =)
> 
> So far, I LOVE IT. I'll do a more in depth review on my blog a little later (still testing out to see how many days it lasts, been documenting each day with pictures), but in brief, it REALLY sets and is so shiny and smooth. I over did the nailpolish a little, or perhaps the top coat a bit, and didn't let it dry enough, so there was some smudging, and a little bit of chipping at the tips on a few fingers when I woke up the next morning (but, like I said, likely my fault), but since then, no additional smudging or chipping. I'm impressed. Really impressed, and I'm a difficult sell when it comes to 'gimicky' things, but this really works. I'm going to test it out with diff brands of nail polish that I have because some reviews said that it worked as well



I will keep my fingers crossed that your hard drive works too. And speaking of fingers, I look forward to your detailed review of the polish. I am a polish junkie, but after throwing away my many accumulated bottles of old polish I have really gotten my addiction under control![emoji140]&#127996;



eggtartapproved said:


> I went shopping with my parents today and they bought me this! I love it! it's so cozy and I can't wait to wear it on the plane for my trip. If I get cold, I can just wrap it around me and use it as a blanket haha. And... gifts don't count towards the budget! Woot!




You are so right, eggtart: gifts don't count toward your budget. I love your sweater too, perfect for the plane!

This brings me to another question that may sound silly. I get a lot of gift cards as presents. I have been counting the things I buy with them in my budget. But maybe I've found a loophole?


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Thank you both for the suggestions!  I'm def thinking about going through all my shoes and writing them down. That helped me a lot last year when I was trying not to buy any new bags (mostly succeeded) - having that list of bags I have and the 1 or 2 dream bags I want went a long way to controlling impulse purchases.
> 
> I want to limit my shopping in general b/c I've been helping my parents downsize as they prepare to retire and it really struck me how they've just accumulated so much stuff. There's some old stuff that really should have gone to recycling or the dump long ago, but there's also a lot of stuff that I can remember them buying but it just gets stuffed in a closet and forgotten. Even the nice things lose their shine in a giant pile. I did a big clothing purge last year and ended up with about 2 medium suitcases of clothing (not including jackets lol). It's still a lot but I feel better about my wardrobe since I have a good handle on what I actually own and wear. A complete clothing ban would be hard, but I think I can limit myself to at most 1 clothing purchase a month.
> 
> For some reason limiting shoes seems more daunting to me - maybe because I have wide feet so I always feel like I'm on the hunt for the 'perfect' shoe. In the past year I've found a few pairs that are really all I wear, so after selling some beautiful but painful heels, I now have around 20? pairs of shoes total. But I only wear 2-3 pairs a season so it just seems wasteful to buy any more when I have unworn ones in my closet.



It seems to me like you're already pretty good. 2 suitcases doesn't sound like much, neither do 20 pairs of shoes. Not to me. 
If you really manage to only buy one item a month you'll have my outmost admiration!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I have found that writing my purchases down in my agenda has been invaluable.  It keeps me from going over budget (most of the time) and allows me to review what I have already purchased for the month.  Unfortunately, I have found that I "forget" about buying things sometimes and need a little reminder when I am ready to buy something else.
> 
> I've never been on a ban, but I have tried not to shop for an entire month.  I failed.  However, thanks to this thread I did manage to go over a year without buying a new bag.  It was a HUGE accomplishment for me.  Do you have anything specific motivating you to track your purchases?



Wow, didn't know you didn't get a single bag! Cool. I got 3. Two were Chanels that I had saved for and really been wanting, the third a pre owned Gucci that is  getting good use. I like that you need to be reminded to buy something!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I went shopping with my parents today and they bought me this! I love it! it's so cozy and I can't wait to wear it on the plane for my trip. If I get cold, I can just wrap it around me and use it as a blanket haha. And... gifts don't count towards the budget! Woot!



It's great! How comfortable looking! It will go well with your dark hair and fair skin and you will be the most comfortable and stylish person on the plane! Your parents must be lovely! And of course, gets don't count!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Of course!
> View attachment 3236849
> View attachment 3236850
> 
> At first glance, this may look a lot like my other striped tops. Look at the back though; I could not resist it.
> View attachment 3236851
> View attachment 3236853
> 
> My jacket is green, like the first photo. The second photo shows the detail on the back. It is a short swing trench, made from Japanese poplin. Japanese textiles, like denim are really desirable right now, and can be pricey. This jacket had some really bad reviews online though, and was on sale. I just really saw a lot of potential with it and took a chance on it. I am glad I did, because I really love it. The bad reviews had to do with fit, too big, so I just ordered a smaller size. But the description and pictures clearly showed a swing jacket. Reading the reviews, I think that some people were expecting a fitted jacket. Several reviewers said that the lining was too big for the jacket. I knew that I could get my tailor to fix the lining, but mine appears fine.



Love everything! You are my 'stylish little detail on the back' heroine! I don't know anyone who can spot these things like you do!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed that your hard drive works too. And speaking of fingers, I look forward to your detailed review of the polish. I am a polish junkie, but after throwing away my many accumulated bottles of old polish I have really gotten my addiction under control![emoji140]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, eggtart: gifts don't count toward your budget. I love your sweater too, perfect for the plane!
> 
> This brings me to another question that may sound silly. I get a lot of gift cards as presents. I have been counting the things I buy with them in my budget. But maybe I've found a loophole?



Gifts don't count. Neither do gift cards. Repeat after me: GIFTS DO NOT COUNT!!!


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> Gifts don't count. Neither do gift cards. Repeat after me: GIFTS DO NOT COUNT!!!




Agreed! I don't count cash gifts either. Someone gave me cash to buy myself something because they want me to like the gift. I make sure to spend it and it doesn't count towards my budget ;p I get to add pieces I like to my wardrobe, win-win 


After analyzing my budget from the last 3 years, I've determine I am most comfortable at $1200/year (not including cash gifts/gift cards). Anything under is not realistic, given the taxes and prices I pay where I live, that is reasonable. Plus, it's less than 5% of my take home pay per year so I am justifying that  dollar limit is reasonable. For those of you just starting to budget, I suggest keeping that in mind (cost of living/prices, tax rates, of your location). Stating you only spend $X per year without giving any thought of how much stuff costs where you live will make you feel like you failed (at least that was my experience)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Of course!
> View attachment 3236849
> View attachment 3236850
> 
> At first glance, this may look a lot like my other striped tops. Look at the back though; I could not resist it.
> View attachment 3236851
> View attachment 3236853
> 
> My jacket is green, like the first photo. The second photo shows the detail on the back. It is a short swing trench, made from Japanese poplin. Japanese textiles, like denim are really desirable right now, and can be pricey. This jacket had some really bad reviews online though, and was on sale. I just really saw a lot of potential with it and took a chance on it. I am glad I did, because I really love it. The bad reviews had to do with fit, too big, so I just ordered a smaller size. But the description and pictures clearly showed a swing jacket. Reading the reviews, I think that some people were expecting a fitted jacket. Several reviewers said that the lining was too big for the jacket. I knew that I could get my tailor to fix the lining, but mine appears fine.


Love both items! The backs to both are fantastic, I love details like that. 



Mimmy said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed that your hard drive works too. And speaking of fingers, I look forward to your detailed review of the polish. I am a polish junkie, but after throwing away my many accumulated bottles of old polish I have really gotten my addiction under control![emoji140]&#127996;
> 
> You are so right, eggtart: gifts don't count toward your budget. I love your sweater too, perfect for the plane!
> 
> This brings me to another question that may sound silly. I get a lot of gift cards as presents. I have been counting the things I buy with them in my budget. But maybe I've found a loophole?


I have thrown out a lot of old bottles too and eventually just want to get down to 5 bottles. They take forever to use up no matter how much I use them lol. It's actually a do not buy item of mine, but I decided I needed some fresh neutrals for work and hope I found a solution to chipping so I can wear polish more often. 

Anything i didn't pay for myself doesn't count towards my budget, and if it's a bag or wallet, I don't count that towards how many I'm allowing myself to purchase either. Last year my husband gifted me a wallet but I stil considered myself as not having bought any (especially since it was a surprise)



Marylin said:


> It's great! How comfortable looking! It will go well with your dark hair and fair skin and you will be the most comfortable and stylish person on the plane! Your parents must be lovely! And of course, gets don't count!


thank you!! And yes, my parents are lovely haha. It as funny, we haven't had a chance to goto the mall together in a very long time and I think they forgot I am an adult now and kept wanting to pay for my things haha. I think it actually helped me to not buy anything because I didn't want them to pay; this cardigan was ok because my mom was buyung a pair of pants anyway, and they were relentless. 



astromantic said:


> Agreed! I don't count cash gifts either. Someone gave me cash to buy myself something because they want me to like the gift. I make sure to spend it and it doesn't count towards my budget ;p I get to add pieces I like to my wardrobe, win-win
> 
> 
> After analyzing my budget from the last 3 years, I've determine I am most comfortable at $1200/year (not including cash gifts/gift cards). Anything under is not realistic, given the taxes and prices I pay where I live, that is reasonable. Plus, it's less than 5% of my take home pay per year so I am justifying that  dollar limit is reasonable. For those of you just starting to budget, I suggest keeping that in mind (cost of living/prices, tax rates, of your location). Stating you only spend $X per year without giving any thought of how much stuff costs where you live will make you feel like you failed (at least that was my experience)


that's a really good point. My budget is $1000 but ot including taxes. Exchange rate is something I keep in mind too if I go cross border shopping. With out low dollar right now though, I doubt I will buy anything on my trip


----------



## apl.79

eggtartapproved said:


> I went shopping with my parents today and they bought me this! I love it! it's so cozy and I can't wait to wear it on the plane for my trip. If I get cold, I can just wrap it around me and use it as a blanket haha. And... gifts don't count towards the budget! Woot!


It looks so cozy!


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> Of course!
> View attachment 3236849
> View attachment 3236850
> 
> At first glance, this may look a lot like my other striped tops. Look at the back though; I could not resist it.
> View attachment 3236851
> View attachment 3236853
> 
> My jacket is green, like the first photo. The second photo shows the detail on the back. It is a short swing trench, made from Japanese poplin. Japanese textiles, like denim are really desirable right now, and can be pricey. This jacket had some really bad reviews online though, and was on sale. I just really saw a lot of potential with it and took a chance on it. I am glad I did, because I really love it. The bad reviews had to do with fit, too big, so I just ordered a smaller size. But the description and pictures clearly showed a swing jacket. Reading the reviews, I think that some people were expecting a fitted jacket. Several reviewers said that the lining was too big for the jacket. I knew that I could get my tailor to fix the lining, but mine appears fine.


Great finds, as always!  That shade of green is really pretty!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Gifts don't count. Neither do gift cards. Repeat after me: GIFTS DO NOT COUNT!!!


I'm repeating, and loudly so that my husband hears it clearly.


----------



## apl.79

cwxx said:


> Thank you both for the suggestions!  I'm def thinking about going through all my shoes and writing them down. That helped me a lot last year when I was trying not to buy any new bags (mostly succeeded) - having that list of bags I have and the 1 or 2 dream bags I want went a long way to controlling impulse purchases.
> 
> I want to limit my shopping in general b/c I've been helping my parents downsize as they prepare to retire and it really struck me how they've just accumulated so much stuff. There's some old stuff that really should have gone to recycling or the dump long ago, but there's also a lot of stuff that I can remember them buying but it just gets stuffed in a closet and forgotten. Even the nice things lose their shine in a giant pile. I did a big clothing purge last year and ended up with about 2 medium suitcases of clothing (not including jackets lol). It's still a lot but I feel better about my wardrobe since I have a good handle on what I actually own and wear. A complete clothing ban would be hard, but I think I can limit myself to at most 1 clothing purchase a month.
> 
> For some reason limiting shoes seems more daunting to me - maybe because I have wide feet so I always feel like I'm on the hunt for the 'perfect' shoe. In the past year I've found a few pairs that are really all I wear, so after selling some beautiful but painful heels, I now have around 20? pairs of shoes total. But I only wear 2-3 pairs a season so it just seems wasteful to buy any more when I have unworn ones in my closet.


I saw what my parents went through when they had to empty out my grandparents' house, and now they are contemplating downsizing as well.  Seeing the stress inflicted on everyone over the accumulation of stuff certainly makes me want to avoid that same trap, so that does motivate me not to shop at times.

Good luck with the shoes!  We all have a category that proves more challenging than others.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Wow, didn't know you didn't get a single bag! Cool. I got 3. Two were Chanels that I had saved for and really been wanting, the third a pre owned Gucci that is  getting good use. I like that you need to be reminded to buy something!


Oh, sorry I wasn't clear.  I definitely don't need to be reminded to buy something, but I do need to be reminded that I already spent $x two weeks ago.  Somehow I forget those purchases when I have something else that I want in my hand...

My handbag collection has gotten larger than I want, so I am not buying any bags until I isolate exactly what is missing or needed.  I can't have any more things taking up space in my closet!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Love everything! You are my 'stylish little detail on the back' heroine! I don't know anyone who can spot these things like you do!







Marylin said:


> Gifts don't count. Neither do gift cards. Repeat after me: GIFTS DO NOT COUNT!!!



Thanks for the compliment on my purchases, and I'm glad that gift card purchases will not have to be included in my budget. 



eggtartapproved said:


> Love both items! The backs to both are fantastic, I love details like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have thrown out a lot of old bottles too and eventually just want to get down to 5 bottles. They take forever to use up no matter how much I use them lol. It's actually a do not buy item of mine, but I decided I needed some fresh neutrals for work and hope I found a solution to chipping so I can wear polish more often.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything i didn't pay for myself doesn't count towards my budget, and if it's a bag or wallet, I don't count that towards how many I'm allowing myself to purchase either. Last year my husband gifted me a wallet but I stil considered myself as not having bought any (especially since it was a surprise)
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! And yes, my parents are lovely haha. It as funny, we haven't had a chance to goto the mall together in a very long time and I think they forgot I am an adult now and kept wanting to pay for my things haha. I think it actually helped me to not buy anything because I didn't want them to pay; this cardigan was ok because my mom was buyung a pair of pants anyway, and they were relentless.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a really good point. My budget is $1000 but ot including taxes. Exchange rate is something I keep in mind too if I go cross border shopping. With out low dollar right now though, I doubt I will buy anything on my trip



Thanks, I just love little details.[emoji173]&#65039;

After finding that I had so many bottles of polish, I was actually starting to buy some of the same colors again, I knew it was time to get my polish addiction under control. This does not seem as difficult as some of my other shopping categories to control.



apl.79 said:


> Great finds, as always!  That shade of green is really pretty!




Thanks, apl!


----------



## LVk8

I like buying the sets of mini nail polishes bc then I don't waste full size bottles.  I only have full size topcoat and glitter at this point [emoji87]

Love all the new shopping finds!  I have been buried in moving / packing.  My closet is not where I want it yet but I will share once it's done [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## louvigilante

Spent a bit of my quarterly budget on sales this weekend. I bought a chambry top and dress, a Reiss dress, a sweater with gold detail, and order a few tops to try from Zara to replace an old top. Whatever doesn't fit goes back in the mail. Lastly I found some studded frye high tops that I lusted for last fall but didn't buy. It was marked down to 31 from 268. What's awesome though I had a gift card so it only cost me 2.41! Made my weekend.


----------



## eggtartapproved

apl.79 said:


> It looks so cozy!


 it issss, I wore it around the house right away haha


louvigilante said:


> Spent a bit of my quarterly budget on sales this weekend. I bought a chambry top and dress, a Reiss dress, a sweater with gold detail, and order a few tops to try from Zara to replace an old top. Whatever doesn't fit goes back in the mail. Lastly I found some studded frye high tops that I lusted for last fall but didn't buy. It was marked down to 31 from 268. What's awesome though I had a gift card so it only cost me 2.41! Made my weekend.


WHAOA, that's awesome! Pic please!!! I think you may have set the record for 2016 as best deal of the year haha.


----------



## LVk8

louvigilante said:


> Spent a bit of my quarterly budget on sales this weekend. I bought a chambry top and dress, a Reiss dress, a sweater with gold detail, and order a few tops to try from Zara to replace an old top. Whatever doesn't fit goes back in the mail. Lastly I found some studded frye high tops that I lusted for last fall but didn't buy. It was marked down to 31 from 268. What's awesome though I had a gift card so it only cost me 2.41! Made my weekend.




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Agreed! I don't count cash gifts either. Someone gave me cash to buy myself something because they want me to like the gift. I make sure to spend it and it doesn't count towards my budget ;p I get to add pieces I like to my wardrobe, win-win
> 
> 
> After analyzing my budget from the last 3 years, I've determine I am most comfortable at $1200/year (not including cash gifts/gift cards). Anything under is not realistic, given the taxes and prices I pay where I live, that is reasonable. Plus, it's less than 5% of my take home pay per year so I am justifying that  dollar limit is reasonable. For those of you just starting to budget, I suggest keeping that in mind (cost of living/prices, tax rates, of your location). Stating you only spend $X per year without giving any thought of how much stuff costs where you live will make you feel like you failed (at least that was my experience)



Hello again astromantic! How good for you that you've kept track for years. I'm only just beginning to set a budget, so I'll have to see how it's going. You guys overseas have it tough always having to consider taxes with every purchase. True that everything is pretty expensive in Germany, but tax is always the same. So it doesn't matter where you buy. I do envy tourists though, because they get taxes back when they buy something here to take with them.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Love both items! The backs to both are fantastic, I love details like that.
> 
> I have thrown out a lot of old bottles too and eventually just want to get down to 5 bottles. They take forever to use up no matter how much I use them lol. It's actually a do not buy item of mine, but I decided I needed some fresh neutrals for work and hope I found a solution to chipping so I can wear polish more often.
> 
> Anything i didn't pay for myself doesn't count towards my budget, and if it's a bag or wallet, I don't count that towards how many I'm allowing myself to purchase either. Last year my husband gifted me a wallet but I stil considered myself as not having bought any (especially since it was a surprise)
> 
> thank you!! And yes, my parents are lovely haha. It as funny, we haven't had a chance to goto the mall together in a very long time and I think they forgot I am an adult now and kept wanting to pay for my things haha. I think it actually helped me to not buy anything because I didn't want them to pay; this cardigan was ok because my mom was buyung a pair of pants anyway, and they were relentless.
> 
> that's a really good point. My budget is $1000 but ot including taxes. Exchange rate is something I keep in mind too if I go cross border shopping. With out low dollar right now though, I doubt I will buy anything on my trip



No matter how old we are, we' re always our parents' kids! I think it's cute that they insist to pay for you. You should just give in and make them happy.


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> i'm repeating, and loudly so that my husband hears it clearly.



:d


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Oh, sorry I wasn't clear.  I definitely don't need to be reminded to buy something, but I do need to be reminded that I already spent $x two weeks ago.  Somehow I forget those purchases when I have something else that I want in my hand...
> 
> My handbag collection has gotten larger than I want, so I am not buying any bags until I isolate exactly what is missing or needed.  I can't have any more things taking up space in my closet!



Ok, got it now. Sorry.
You're right about space! It's not just  about not spending too much money,but also about not dedicating too much space! That's the only reason I would go for a capsule wardrobe, but so far, I've always found a spot for my purchase.


----------



## Marylin

louvigilante said:


> Spent a bit of my quarterly budget on sales this weekend. I bought a chambry top and dress, a Reiss dress, a sweater with gold detail, and order a few tops to try from Zara to replace an old top. Whatever doesn't fit goes back in the mail. Lastly I found some studded frye high tops that I lusted for last fall but didn't buy. It was marked down to 31 from 268. What's awesome though I had a gift card so it only cost me 2.41! Made my weekend.



That's so great that you got your shoes for next to nothing! Again, I'm so envious about sale in the US. Here, nothing worth buying ever gets any lower than 50%.


----------



## Marylin

Ok, challenge!!! 
We've talked about investing in the things we love, not spending big money on trends or lifestyles that don't suit us really. So if we're shopping our own wardrobe, we have to get creative with what we have and how we wear it. Im talking about accessories!! Scarves, jewelry, pins, headbands, clips, you name it. If anybody's up for it, I would love to see how you spice up your wardrobe! I'll start with an unusual combination of a chunky knit and a delicate brooch.


----------



## Marylin

And a close-up:


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Ok, challenge!!!
> We've talked about investing in the things we love, not spending big money on trends or lifestyles that don't suit us really. So if we're shopping our own wardrobe, we have to get creative with what we have and how we wear it. Im talking about accessories!! Scarves, jewelry, pins, headbands, clips, you name it. If anybody's up for it, I would love to see how you spice up your wardrobe! I'll start with an unusual combination of a chunky knit and a delicate brooch.



I love this!


----------



## louvigilante

Marylin said:


> Ok, challenge!!!
> 
> We've talked about investing in the things we love, not spending big money on trends or lifestyles that don't suit us really. So if we're shopping our own wardrobe, we have to get creative with what we have and how we wear it. Im talking about accessories!! Scarves, jewelry, pins, headbands, clips, you name it. If anybody's up for it, I would love to see how you spice up your wardrobe! I'll start with an unusual combination of a chunky knit and a delicate brooch.




Adorable.

Thanks lv8k and Egg! I'll post a pic tonight.

I decided I'm going to try wearing clothes I usually don't wear. I'll post a photo of today's outfit soon.


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> And a close-up:



A lovely combo! I've been getting more into accessories recently, esp little fun silver rings from thrift stores. 

An open-ended question for everyone: do you find when you limit purchases in one category you end up compensating in another? I'll be the first to admit shopping is def partly a stress reliever for me.


----------



## eggtartapproved

cwxx said:


> A lovely combo! I've been getting more into accessories recently, esp little fun silver rings from thrift stores.
> 
> An open-ended question for everyone: do you find when you limit purchases in one category you end up compensating in another? I'll be the first to admit shopping is def partly a stress reliever for me.


Hm, for me, it seems like I'll fixate on a certain type of item and then binge buy for a while... last year was shoes in the first half, and then drape pants.. One year, it was nail polish, another, perfume... I think it's the collector in me - I notice I have to consciously say 'stop'


----------



## eggtartapproved

Great challenge, Marylin! Using my accessories more to make outfits, is something I definitely need to work on.


----------



## Mimmy

louvigilante said:


> Spent a bit of my quarterly budget on sales this weekend. I bought a chambry top and dress, a Reiss dress, a sweater with gold detail, and order a few tops to try from Zara to replace an old top. Whatever doesn't fit goes back in the mail. Lastly I found some studded frye high tops that I lusted for last fall but didn't buy. It was marked down to 31 from 268. What's awesome though I had a gift card so it only cost me 2.41! Made my weekend.



Bravo, lou! Can't wait to see them!



Marylin said:


> Ok, challenge!!!
> 
> We've talked about investing in the things we love, not spending big money on trends or lifestyles that don't suit us really. So if we're shopping our own wardrobe, we have to get creative with what we have and how we wear it. Im talking about accessories!! Scarves, jewelry, pins, headbands, clips, you name it. If anybody's up for it, I would love to see how you spice up your wardrobe! I'll start with an unusual combination of a chunky knit and a delicate brooch.



Wow, this is great! And Marylin, you look soo slim in your chunky sweater; that is tough to do!



cwxx said:


> A lovely combo! I've been getting more into accessories recently, esp little fun silver rings from thrift stores.
> 
> An open-ended question for everyone: do you find when you limit purchases in one category you end up compensating in another? I'll be the first to admit shopping is def partly a stress reliever for me.



I don't think that cutting back in one category makes me spend in another. I hear you on the stress shopping. This is something I really struggle with. I am going through a pretty stressful time right now, and went shopping yesterday. I am happy to report that I bought the birthday gift I planned on buying, but nothing else. Progress.


----------



## Jen123

louvigilante said:


> Spent a bit of my quarterly budget on sales this weekend. I bought a chambry top and dress, a Reiss dress, a sweater with gold detail, and order a few tops to try from Zara to replace an old top. Whatever doesn't fit goes back in the mail. Lastly I found some studded frye high tops that I lusted for last fall but didn't buy. It was marked down to 31 from 268. What's awesome though I had a gift card so it only cost me 2.41! Made my weekend.




That is one heck of a deal! Where did you find it?!



Marylin said:


> Ok, challenge!!!
> 
> We've talked about investing in the things we love, not spending big money on trends or lifestyles that don't suit us really. So if we're shopping our own wardrobe, we have to get creative with what we have and how we wear it. Im talking about accessories!! Scarves, jewelry, pins, headbands, clips, you name it. If anybody's up for it, I would love to see how you spice up your wardrobe! I'll start with an unusual combination of a chunky knit and a delicate brooch.




I love your sweater and broach!! And your nail color too! This will be a fun challenge!



cwxx said:


> A lovely combo! I've been getting more into accessories recently, esp little fun silver rings from thrift stores.
> 
> An open-ended question for everyone: do you find when you limit purchases in one category you end up compensating in another? I'll be the first to admit shopping is def partly a stress reliever for me.




Yes completely.... I'm limiting myself budget wise for the first time and I have already gone over my budget this month because I get stressed about keeping a budget. So I need to return clothes get back on track but it's going to be hard because I love everything I bought.


----------



## Mimmy

Alright; I guess I will post the slacker's way to participate in a challenge. 

I used this on my Stylebook thread, but it meets the requirements of the challenge. Wearing a Donna Karan scarf and Melissa Joy Manning, emerald earrings.


----------



## louvigilante

Jen123 - I found it at DSW while I was waiting for DH to find some sneakers. I first found the low tops and hunted for the bigger size sections since they were tight. I think that's why they didn't sell since sizing was off. I had to get a full size up. 

Too late today but will snap a photo tomorrow morning.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I love this!



Thank you bakeacookie! I'm very flattered, considering you have the most wonderful jewelry!


----------



## Marylin

louvigilante said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Thanks lv8k and Egg! I'll post a pic tonight.
> 
> I decided I'm going to try wearing clothes I usually don't wear. I'll post a photo of today's outfit soon.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> A lovely combo! I've been getting more into accessories recently, esp little fun silver rings from thrift stores.
> 
> An open-ended question for everyone: do you find when you limit purchases in one category you end up compensating in another? I'll be the first to admit shopping is def partly a stress reliever for me.



Thanks cwxx. Would love to see some of your accessories! 
About your question:  I usually don't compensate. I've always bought what I like, not matter the catgory. Hence so many shoes....
But I'm sure I'll have to be careful know that I set a budget for myself that I don't go spending more on the kids. Which they wouldn't mind, I'm sure.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Great challenge, Marylin! Using my accessories more to make outfits, is something I definitely need to work on.



I remember your post about your dainty necklaces, I've been thinking about this. I'm tall and, well,  not big, but definitely not a tiny person. So I probably should wear big jewelry. Thing is, I don't like big that much. I love it on others, though.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Bravo, lou! Can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is great! And Marylin, you look soo slim in your chunky sweater; that is tough to do!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that cutting back in one category makes me spend in another. I hear you on the stress shopping. This is something I really struggle with. I am going through a pretty stressful time right now, and went shopping yesterday. I am happy to report that I bought the birthday gift I planned on buying, but nothing else. Progress.



Thanks Mimmy! You knew just what to say when I seem to be getting nowhere with my weight. (Not up,  but definitely not getting down).


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Alright; I guess I will post the slacker's way to participate in a challenge.
> 
> I used this on my Stylebook thread, but it meets the requirements of the challenge. Wearing a Donna Karan scarf and Melissa Joy Manning, emerald earrings.
> View attachment 3238602



Love the color combo and how the accessories pull everything together. I think it's worth taking pictures of them.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is one heck of a deal! Where did you find it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your sweater and broach!! And your nail color too! This will be a fun challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes completely.... I'm limiting myself budget wise for the first time and I have already gone over my budget this month because I get stressed about keeping a budget. So I need to return clothes get back on track but it's going to be hard because I love everything I bought.



Thanks Jen, I need to get a manicure. Too bad Eggtart lives so far away... 
I'm so with you about the budget issue. After having spent two thirds of what I had set as my monthly budget on the first shopping day of the year, I don't dare to go anywhere near a store. We'll be fine. We just need to get into the habit.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen, I need to get a manicure. Too bad Eggtart lives so far away...
> 
> I'm so with you about the budget issue. After having spent two thirds of what I had set as my monthly budget on the first shopping day of the year, I don't dare to go anywhere near a store. We'll be fine. We just need to get into the habit.




Maybe that is the key, to just stay away from the stores. I hate not going weekly to look though because I'm afraid I'll miss a "once in a lifetime deal"... Like when I found my Chanel boots last year at Nordstrom rack for $200.. I get worried that if I don't go I'll miss something like that.


----------



## WingNut

Hi all,

While I haven't posted here I've been following this (and other similar threads) for quite some time, in an attempt to more finely focus on my needs vs. wants, and be able to spend less on clothing in the interest of being able to fund other things, like finishing our huge wire-rack closet.  So before I add anything else, I wanted to share this blog post. Some really good information here for paring down and determining what stays vs. goes (yes, I do realize there is a thread about cleaning out the closet, but it's stale). Some GREAT ideas here:

http://www.theprivatelifeofagirl.com/2016/01/a-guide-to-starting-minimal-wardrobe.html

In getting ideas from all the wonderful posts on this thread, I've already made some great progress, just in forcing myself to wear what I have in new creative ways, and toss whatever doesn't make me feel great.


----------



## purplepoodles

Marylin said:


> Ok, challenge!!!
> 
> We've talked about investing in the things we love, not spending big money on trends or lifestyles that don't suit us really. So if we're shopping our own wardrobe, we have to get creative with what we have and how we wear it. Im talking about accessories!! Scarves, jewelry, pins, headbands, clips, you name it. If anybody's up for it, I would love to see how you spice up your wardrobe! I'll start with an unusual combination of a chunky knit and a delicate brooch.




Great look and a real inspiration. Would never have thought of that combo and it really looks great. Thanks for the idea. Must dig out pins.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Maybe that is the key, to just stay away from the stores. I hate not going weekly to look though because I'm afraid I'll miss a "once in a lifetime deal"... Like when I found my Chanel boots last year at Nordstrom rack for $200.. I get worried that if I don't go I'll miss something like that.



Sounds like an addiction almost. Just imagine what your life would look like and how you'd feel, had you never known about the Chanel boots. It would be just the same, wouldn't it? This is how it is with all the other things you don't know about. Yes, there might be some wonderful designer piece at an incredible price and it's your size! But how many other clothes will you buy on the way to finding it? And how much will it have cost you in the end? 
I'm saying this, because I'm sometimes guilty of the same approach. I might be looking for a coat, but end up with shoes, a shirt and underwear, because I couldn't find the right coat.


----------



## Marylin

WingNut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While I haven't posted here I've been following this (and other similar threads) for quite some time, in an attempt to more finely focus on my needs vs. wants, and be able to spend less on clothing in the interest of being able to fund other things, like finishing our huge wire-rack closet.  So before I add anything else, I wanted to share this blog post. Some really good information here for paring down and determining what stays vs. goes (yes, I do realize there is a thread about cleaning out the closet, but it's stale). Some GREAT ideas here:
> 
> http://www.theprivatelifeofagirl.com/2016/01/a-guide-to-starting-minimal-wardrobe.html
> 
> In getting ideas from all the wonderful posts on this thread, I've already made some great progress, just in forcing myself to wear what I have in new creative ways, and toss whatever doesn't make me feel great.



Hi WingNut! Great to have you! And thanks for the link! I've browsed through it a bit and I want to think that I'm already following lots of her advice. But there's definitely some good thinking in there. We would love to see some of your outfits and how you wear what you have in different ways. Please share!


----------



## Marylin

purplepoodles said:


> Great look and a real inspiration. Would never have thought of that combo and it really looks great. Thanks for the idea. Must dig out pins.



Thanks so much,  purplepoodles! I'm really flattered. Would you like to show us some of your ideas?


----------



## Marylin

Not that exciting, but maybe another idea on how to pimp up a very basic cheap t-shirt with a pretty necklace. This was a wedding anniversary gift which I think is too pretty to be only worn on special occasions.


----------



## WingNut

Marylin said:


> Hi WingNut! Great to have you! And thanks for the link! I've browsed through it a bit and I want to think that I'm already following lots of her advice. But there's definitely some good thinking in there. We would love to see some of your outfits and how you wear what you have in different ways. Please share!



Thanks, I hope to sometime soon. I have StyleBook and started with taking photos of items and arranging them into outfits, then our busy season hit and all I could do is snap a photo of myself in a mirror and put that into a "look" (to add the photographed pieces later for reference once I get them done) if I liked it so I have something to go back on.

Those that I don't feel like photographing I categorize as "meh", and anything I can't rearrange into a desirable combo gets put in the giveaway pile.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Sounds like an addiction almost. Just imagine what your life would look like and how you'd feel, had you never known about the Chanel boots. It would be just the same, wouldn't it? This is how it is with all the other things you don't know about. Yes, there might be some wonderful designer piece at an incredible price and it's your size! But how many other clothes will you buy on the way to finding it? And how much will it have cost you in the end?
> I'm saying this, because I'm sometimes guilty of the same approach. I might be looking for a coat, but end up with shoes, a shirt and underwear, because I couldn't find the right coat.



I might be addicted to shopping unfortunately. But you're right I wouldn't know what I miss if I don't go


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> I might be addicted to shopping unfortunately. But you're right I wouldn't know what I miss if I don't go




I feel you on the fear of missing out (FOMO) on deals. 
And if I don't come across a score for what I'm looking for, I end up buying other things. 

Lol feel like we need a support group for FOMO.


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> I feel you on the fear of missing out (FOMO) on deals.
> And if I don't come across a score for what I'm looking for, I end up buying other things.
> 
> Lol feel like we need a support group for FOMO.



Haha we do need a support group!! deal addicts anonymous 

But seriously, I have found my best deals and the majority of my wardrobe just from my weekly browsing. I have so much fun hunting.


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> Haha we do need a support group!! deal addicts anonymous
> 
> But seriously, I have found my best deals and the majority of my wardrobe just from my weekly browsing. I have so much fun hunting.



Me too! All the good things are on random, but lucky, days. 

Deal finding is kind of a hobby, but I probably should find a new hobby.


----------



## louvigilante

These are my new kicks! Frye studded high tops for $2.41. Wore them today and they were so comfortable.


----------



## cwxx

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, for me, it seems like I'll fixate on a certain type of item and then binge buy for a while... last year was shoes in the first half, and then drape pants.. One year, it was nail polish, another, perfume... I think it's the collector in me - I notice I have to consciously say 'stop'



Oh man, I completely understand. I am finally getting over nail polish, mainly b/c I no longer have time to keep up a manicure. I've been getting interested in vintage furniture though which is even more dangerous territory since so many seem 'one of a kind'. Luckily I also have no room for new furniture now 



Mimmy said:


> I don't think that cutting back in one category makes me spend in another. I hear you on the stress shopping. This is something I really struggle with. I am going through a pretty stressful time right now, and went shopping yesterday. I am happy to report that I bought the birthday gift I planned on buying, but nothing else. Progress.



That is def progress! I find I don't have too much trouble not shopping when I'm abroad for work, but back in the states, with all the sales and deals, and then the holidays...so hard to shop only according to plan. I'm looking forward to the spring/summer which always feels less stressful - here's to less stress in the coming months!



Jen123 said:


> Yes completely.... I'm limiting myself budget wise for the first time and I have already gone over my budget this month because I get stressed about keeping a budget. So I need to return clothes get back on track but it's going to be hard because I love everything I bought.



Generous return policies are a big plus for me for the same reason, maybe a week or two in the closet will help week out the ones that can go back? I'm trying to keep to my limits too but am prone to giving myself a few breaks now and then - hey, we're only human right 



Marylin said:


> Thanks cwxx. Would love to see some of your accessories!
> About your question:  I usually don't compensate. I've always bought what I like, not matter the catgory. Hence so many shoes....
> But I'm sure I'll have to be careful know that I set a budget for myself that I don't go spending more on the kids. Which they wouldn't mind, I'm sure.



Ahh shoes...I finally finished taking pics of all my shoes and it seems I've added 8 pairs in the last year alone x.x egads. Well a friend of mine once said, sometimes you don't choose the shoe, your foot chooses for you, so I'm going to go with that. I don't have kids but I've got a cousin who's like a sister to me, I've gotta stop picking up cute deals that don't fit me for her. I think if I had kids I'd be the lax type, probably spoil them rotten


----------



## Jen123

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3240486
> 
> 
> These are my new kicks! Frye studded high tops for $2.41. Wore them today and they were so comfortable.



Those are super cute!!



cwxx said:


> Oh man, I completely understand. I am finally getting over nail polish, mainly b/c I no longer have time to keep up a manicure. I've been getting interested in vintage furniture though which is even more dangerous territory since so many seem 'one of a kind'. Luckily I also have no room for new furniture now
> 
> 
> That is def progress! I find I don't have too much trouble not shopping when I'm abroad for work, but back in the states, with all the sales and deals, and then the holidays...so hard to shop only according to plan. I'm looking forward to the spring/summer which always feels less stressful - here's to less stress in the coming months!
> 
> 
> 
> Generous return policies are a big plus for me for the same reason, maybe a week or two in the closet will help week out the ones that can go back? I'm trying to keep to my limits too but am prone to giving myself a few breaks now and then - hey, we're only human right
> 
> That does help a lot! Sometimes I purchase something with an intent and then once I have it in the closet for a couple weeks I realize I won't wear it as much as I thought when I initially purchased. It also gives me a chance to make outfits with the item and make sure it fits right.
> 
> Ahh shoes...I finally finished taking pics of all my shoes and it seems I've added 8 pairs in the last year alone x.x egads. Well a friend of mine once said, sometimes you don't choose the shoe, your foot chooses for you, so I'm going to go with that. I don't have kids but I've got a cousin who's like a sister to me, I've gotta stop picking up cute deals that don't fit me for her. I think if I had kids I'd be the lax type, probably spoil them rotten


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Oh man, I completely understand. I am finally getting over nail polish, mainly b/c I no longer have time to keep up a manicure. I've been getting interested in vintage furniture though which is even more dangerous territory since so many seem 'one of a kind'. Luckily I also have no room for new furniture now
> 
> 
> 
> That is def progress! I find I don't have too much trouble not shopping when I'm abroad for work, but back in the states, with all the sales and deals, and then the holidays...so hard to shop only according to plan. I'm looking forward to the spring/summer which always feels less stressful - here's to less stress in the coming months!
> 
> 
> 
> Generous return policies are a big plus for me for the same reason, maybe a week or two in the closet will help week out the ones that can go back? I'm trying to keep to my limits too but am prone to giving myself a few breaks now and then - hey, we're only human right
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh shoes...I finally finished taking pics of all my shoes and it seems I've added 8 pairs in the last year alone x.x egads. Well a friend of mine once said, sometimes you don't choose the shoe, your foot chooses for you, so I'm going to go with that. I don't have kids but I've got a cousin who's like a sister to me, I've gotta stop picking up cute deals that don't fit me for her. I think if I had kids I'd be the lax type, probably spoil them rotten



I'm getting a lot of insight into the deal-dilemma here. And I have to admit that whenever I'm in the US, I'm guilty of the same habit. I do shop much more there, even if the dollar is up. One, because I have more time than at home, 2, because I can get things I don't get here, but 3, because I can't pass a great deal either and there're so many more! I bought 6!!! pairs of shoes within one week in NY last year. So yes, it's good, things don't get reduced as much, so I don't buy as much,  on the other hand, in the end I spend much more, because I buy full price.


----------



## louvigilante

Jenn - thanks!


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> I'm getting a lot of insight into the deal-dilemma here. And I have to admit that whenever I'm in the US, I'm guilty of the same habit. I do shop much more there, even if the dollar is up. One, because I have more time than at home, 2, because I can get things I don't get here, but 3, because I can't pass a great deal either and there're so many more! I bought 6!!! pairs of shoes within one week in NY last year. So yes, it's good, things don't get reduced as much, so I don't buy as much,  on the other hand, in the end I spend much more, because I buy full price.



There's a lot I don't miss about NYC, but the sales...my gods. People go crazy for Choo and Manolo sample sales, but honestly the Manolo boutique final cut prices are so good, it's worth it to avoid the lines and drama for maybe $25-50 more. I may have once bought 8 pairs during such a sale so I'm there with you Marylin


----------



## eggtartapproved

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3240486
> 
> 
> These are my new kicks! Frye studded high tops for $2.41. Wore them today and they were so comfortable.


these are AMAZING!!! I love the studs!



cwxx said:


> Oh man, I completely understand. I am finally getting over nail polish, mainly b/c I no longer have time to keep up a manicure. I've been getting interested in vintage furniture though which is even more dangerous territory since so many seem 'one of a kind'. Luckily I also have no room for new furniture now


lolol


----------



## purplepoodles

Marylin said:


> Thanks so much,  purplepoodles! I'm really flattered. Would you like to show us some of your ideas?




Will do Marylin. Might take a while so I don't do selfies very well.


----------



## astromantic

bakeacookie said:


> Me too! All the good things are on random, but lucky, days.
> 
> Deal finding is kind of a hobby, but I probably should find a new hobby.



Same here! Definitely need a new hobby lol


----------



## Mimmy

A simple outfit for the accessories challenge. The pendant in the pic is not really this big. The pine cone was made from an impression of a real, tiny, 1.5 cm pine cone.


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> A simple outfit for the accessories challenge. The pendant in the pic is not really this big. The pine cone was made from an impression of a real, tiny, 1.5 cm pine cone.
> View attachment 3244970




That necklace is so cute!! Great job accessorizing!!


----------



## Mimmy

Mimmy said:


> A simple outfit for the accessories challenge. The pendant in the pic is not really this big. The pine cone was made from an impression of a real, tiny, 1.5 cm pine cone.
> View attachment 3244970




Thanks, Jen!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> A simple outfit for the accessories challenge. The pendant in the pic is not really this big. The pine cone was made from an impression of a real, tiny, 1.5 cm pine cone.
> View attachment 3244970



So pretty! I haven't done so well on the challenge the last few days. Had a children's birthday party for the little one who's not little at all any more, and my mum back from the hospital, but she still needs lots of help. So my home and errands outfits are more practical than anything else. Plus, we had tons of snow over the weekend. I'm living in my boots and down/fur coats. Accessories are scarves, gloves, hats...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> So pretty! I haven't done so well on the challenge the last few days. Had a children's birthday party for the little one who's not little at all any more, and my mum back from the hospital, but she still needs lots of help. So my home and errands outfits are more practical than anything else. Plus, we had tons of snow over the weekend. I'm living in my boots and down/fur coats. Accessories are scarves, gloves, hats...




Thanks, Marylin! I have really taken your challenge to heart. On the shopping front I have been managing to resist over spending. That is not to say I have not been shopping though. I went to buy a birthday gift for a coworker yesterday, and managed to find a perfect one. I wasn't going to go to Saks, as it is in a different mall. I decided to just "go look". I am glad I did though. I found a dress for a wedding I am going to in April. It is by Theory. It is silk and it has pockets! They only had one, and it was my size. It was on sale, and I was happy with the price it was marked. Imagine my delight when I found out that it was reduced even more, making it 70% off!!

Birthday gift. Since we're having an accessories challenge, I will show a photo of it. 


My new dress, with pockets![emoji173]&#65039;This one looks taupe/tan; mine is gray.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I have really taken your challenge to heart. On the shopping front I have been managing to resist over spending. That is not to say I have not been shopping though. I went to buy a birthday gift for a coworker yesterday, and managed to find a perfect one. I wasn't going to go to Saks, as it is in a different mall. I decided to just "go look". I am glad I did though. I found a dress for a wedding I am going to in April. It is by Theory. It is silk and it has pockets! They only had one, and it was my size. It was on sale, and I was happy with the price it was marked. Imagine my delight when I found out that it was reduced even more, making it 70% off!!
> 
> Birthday gift. Since we're having an accessories challenge, I will show a photo of it.
> View attachment 3245373
> 
> My new dress, with pockets![emoji173]&#65039;This one looks taupe/tan; mine is gray.
> View attachment 3245374



loving the dress! I love dress and skirts with pockets. THE BEST


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> loving the dress! I love dress and skirts with pockets. THE BEST




Thanks, eggtart! I would agree, dresses and skirts with pockets are the best.


----------



## LVk8

I bought a clearance bikini top & some new undies from the VS semi annual sale but so far have not really been tempted to shop!  I def have to up my Stylebook game - been so busy between moving & going to Mexico for the long weekend that I haven't added any pix since I was in NYC [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I have really taken your challenge to heart. On the shopping front I have been managing to resist over spending. That is not to say I have not been shopping though. I went to buy a birthday gift for a coworker yesterday, and managed to find a perfect one. I wasn't going to go to Saks, as it is in a different mall. I decided to just "go look". I am glad I did though. I found a dress for a wedding I am going to in April. It is by Theory. It is silk and it has pockets! They only had one, and it was my size. It was on sale, and I was happy with the price it was marked. Imagine my delight when I found out that it was reduced even more, making it 70% off!!
> 
> Birthday gift. Since we're having an accessories challenge, I will show a photo of it.
> View attachment 3245373
> 
> My new dress, with pockets![emoji173]&#65039;This one looks taupe/tan; mine is gray.
> View attachment 3245374



Lucky you! We will need to see a modeling pic, won't we?


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I bought a clearance bikini top & some new undies from the VS semi annual sale but so far have not really been tempted to shop!  I def have to up my Stylebook game - been so busy between moving & going to Mexico for the long weekend that I haven't added any pix since I was in NYC [emoji12]



Taking pictures is the worst part,  but you'll have so much fun once you're done!


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> I bought a clearance bikini top & some new undies from the VS semi annual sale but so far have not really been tempted to shop!  I def have to up my Stylebook game - been so busy between moving & going to Mexico for the long weekend that I haven't added any pix since I was in NYC [emoji12]



Looking forward to seeing more of your looks, LVk8!



Marylin said:


> Lucky you! We will need to see a modeling pic, won't we?



It may be awhile; but of course!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I bought a belt yesterday - it is actually on my wishlist/needs list. It is a light colored skinny belt and something I've been eyeing since mimmy got me hooked on belts and I bought an ivory one. I had really wanted one to replace that one because the quality wasn't as good and felt I didn't mind spending more to make sure it lasted longer (the one I had wasn't real leather and was starting to fray) since I used it so much. The one I had fit on my hips and I wanted the exact thing but I also wanted one for my waist so this one I bought is for my waist, and it's actually not ivory but off-white, almos grayish? Still need to find a more stark one f my hips. It was $9 and Italian leather, made in Canada, at Holts, on sale. Score.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Oh, and it's light gold hardware. Double score


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I bought a belt yesterday - it is actually on my wishlist/needs list. It is a light colored skinny belt and something I've been eyeing since mimmy got me hooked on belts and I bought an ivory one. I had really wanted one to replace that one because the quality wasn't as good and felt I didn't mind spending more to make sure it lasted longer (the one I had wasn't real leather and was starting to fray) since I used it so much. The one I had fit on my hips and I wanted the exact thing but I also wanted one for my waist so this one I bought is for my waist, and it's actually not ivory but off-white, almos grayish? Still need to find a more stark one f my hips. It was $9 and Italian leather, made in Canada, at Holts, on sale. Score.




Great score, eggtart! Sounds like a great quality belt too.


----------



## LVk8

I love a good belt!

I know I need to buckle down on Stylebook.  Feels like my house is in such disarray between moving then going on vacation for the long weekend.  Next week I have a work trip to SF so I absolutely must buckle down this weekend with the home organization station!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I bought a belt yesterday - it is actually on my wishlist/needs list. It is a light colored skinny belt and something I've been eyeing since mimmy got me hooked on belts and I bought an ivory one. I had really wanted one to replace that one because the quality wasn't as good and felt I didn't mind spending more to make sure it lasted longer (the one I had wasn't real leather and was starting to fray) since I used it so much. The one I had fit on my hips and I wanted the exact thing but I also wanted one for my waist so this one I bought is for my waist, and it's actually not ivory but off-white, almos grayish? Still need to find a more stark one f my hips. It was $9 and Italian leather, made in Canada, at Holts, on sale. Score.



Smart buy! Lucky you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

tnx guys! today, I'm wearing the old belt lol


----------



## cwxx

eggtartapproved said:


> Oh, and it's light gold hardware. Double score



I love the look of light gold hardware! Much preferable for me to the silver that is just everywhere now...eh trends. 

Now that it's cold enough to wear my proper winter jacket with a fur collar, paired it with a ring I got at a thrift store for $10:


----------



## Jen123

cwxx said:


> I love the look of light gold hardware! Much preferable for me to the silver that is just everywhere now...eh trends.
> 
> Now that it's cold enough to wear my proper winter jacket with a fur collar, paired it with a ring I got at a thrift store for $10:




Super cute ring!!


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> I love the look of light gold hardware! Much preferable for me to the silver that is just everywhere now...eh trends.
> 
> Now that it's cold enough to wear my proper winter jacket with a fur collar, paired it with a ring I got at a thrift store for $10:



I guess I'm a trend victim then with all my silver Tiffany jewelry. 
Funny enough, the rings I'm wearing everyday are all gold and platinum/gold mix. 
My watch is the omega constellation, so I guess I don't care about mixing hardware.


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> I guess I'm a trend victim then with all my silver Tiffany jewelry.
> Funny enough, the rings I'm wearing everyday are all gold and platinum/gold mix.
> My watch is the omega constellation, so I guess I don't care about mixing hardware.



Now that I think about it, I have a lot of sterling rings as well haha   Nah I was thinking more about handbags and accessories, I've been waiting for a particular bag to come back with their light gold hardware forever, but it seems like handbags at least are all moving towards silver. I can see the appeal of a lighter color hardware, the 24k gold plated hardware on vintage Chanel is very distinct, reminds me of my grandparents' old 24k jewelry that is so thick since the gold is so soft.


----------



## cwxx

Jen123 said:


> Super cute ring!!



Thanks! Just for fun since I'm prone to losing rings..


----------



## eggtartapproved

cwxx said:


> I love the look of light gold hardware! Much preferable for me to the silver that is just everywhere now...eh trends.
> 
> Now that it's cold enough to wear my proper winter jacket with a fur collar, paired it with a ring I got at a thrift store for $10:



so pretty! i love it!


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> Just imagine what your life would look like and how you'd feel, had you never known about the Chanel boots. It would be just the same, wouldn't it? This is how it is with all the other things you don't know about. Yes, there might be some wonderful designer piece at an incredible price and it's your size! But how many other clothes will you buy on the way to finding it? And how much will it have cost you in the end?
> 
> :




Such wise words. I kept this in mind this week when I splurged on something I didn't love last week. I ended up returning it because I remembered your words


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Marylin said:


> Sounds like an addiction almost. Just imagine what your life would look like and how you'd feel, had you never known about the Chanel boots. It would be just the same, wouldn't it? This is how it is with all the other things you don't know about. Yes, there might be some wonderful designer piece at an incredible price and it's your size! But how many other clothes will you buy on the way to finding it? And how much will it have cost you in the end?
> 
> I'm saying this, because I'm sometimes guilty of the same approach. I might be looking for a coat, but end up with shoes, a shirt and underwear, because I couldn't find the right coat.







astromantic said:


> Such wise words. I kept this in mind this week when I splurged on something I didn't love last week. I ended up returning it because I remembered your words




Wise words for sure. I will be printing this out and taping it on my closet door as a reminder. Thank you Marylin! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

rubyscowgirl said:


> Wise words for sure. I will be printing this out and taping it on my closet door as a reminder. Thank you Marylin! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks rubyscowgirl. I wish I lived to this rule myself. Maybe I should also print it out and put it next to my credit cards..


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Such wise words. I kept this in mind this week when I splurged on something I didn't love last week. I ended up returning it because I remembered your words



How very smart of you! I'm very bad with returning things. If there's something I just don't get around to wearing,  I keep thinking I'll love it one day. Also, returning politics are usually not as generous here in Germany.


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Now that I think about it, I have a lot of sterling rings as well haha   Nah I was thinking more about handbags and accessories, I've been waiting for a particular bag to come back with their light gold hardware forever, but it seems like handbags at least are all moving towards silver. I can see the appeal of a lighter color hardware, the 24k gold plated hardware on vintage Chanel is very distinct, reminds me of my grandparents' old 24k jewelry that is so thick since the gold is so soft.



I know what you mean. All these 80s Chanel bags look so, well, 80s to us! They seem out of fashion, but I'm sure they'll have a huge come back. I believe choosing jewelry also is a matter of skin tone. I know I should wear more gold, I just think it's too ladylike sometimes.


----------



## LVk8

Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe 




Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe
> 
> View attachment 3251894
> 
> 
> Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;




OMG the size of your closet is awesome.


----------



## MinaAnais

LVk8 said:


> Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe
> 
> View attachment 3251894
> 
> 
> Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;


OMG !!!! This is huge!!!


----------



## astromantic

LVk8 said:


> Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe
> 
> View attachment 3251894
> 
> 
> Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful! I had my husband order and build us a new wood system when we moved into our house. Oddly enough, our walk-in has a window so the back wall is dead space T_T


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe
> 
> View attachment 3251894
> 
> 
> Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;



omg love it already!


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe
> 
> View attachment 3251894
> 
> 
> Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;




Your closet looks great, LVk8!


----------



## LVk8

Thanks for all the closet love!  I think this little nook used to be a kitchen or a bathroom before it was converted to a closet, there's still a pipe in the lower cabinet


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Thanks for all the closet love!  I think this little nook used to be a kitchen or a bathroom before it was converted to a closet, there's still a pipe in the lower cabinet
> 
> View attachment 3252799



Who needs a kitchen, if one has a closet like this?


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Who needs a kitchen, if one has a closet like this?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The actual kitchen downstairs is nice & roomy too!


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Closet's finally starting to come along!  Don't mind some of the randomness like the foam rollers #physicaltherapylyfe
> 
> View attachment 3251894
> 
> 
> Planning to hang a mirror & some hooks for my necklaces [emoji5]&#65039;




Your closet looks incredible!!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The actual kitchen downstairs is nice & roomy too!



Ok, I'm moving in with you! Your house seems huge! You won't even know I'm there...


----------



## Marylin

Three more days to January and I've managed to stay within my budget so far, even though I went shopping today. Everything I bought was on sale. I managed to pick up a super soft and light blazer that was 170 for 70! I feel like the Jen of Munich! 
The color is actually much richer than in the picture. I'm super happy!


----------



## Marylin

Quick question to all of you stylebook users: have you noticed the new applications? Any experience with it yet?


----------



## Marylin

Wore my new blazer to a staff meeting today. Good sign if you wear something new right away, right? And since we were talking about accessories lately, I extra put on my birthday Chanel necklace.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Three more days to January and I've managed to stay within my budget so far, even though I went shopping today. Everything I bought was on sale. I managed to pick up a super soft and light blazer that was 170 for 70! I feel like the Jen of Munich!
> 
> The color is actually much richer than in the picture. I'm super happy!




I am super proud of your find!! You may have to take my spot as deal queen since I am cutting back!



Marylin said:


> Wore my new blazer to a staff meeting today. Good sign if you wear something new right away, right? And since we were talking about accessories lately, I extra put on my birthday Chanel necklace.




That is a very pretty color on you and goes especially well with the Chanel necklace (is there anything a Chanel necklace doesn't look great with?!)

Great job on keeping within your budget! I went $85 over mine this month .. Not terrible but not good. I'm debating if I need to count workout clothing in my budget.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I am super proud of your find!! You may have to take my spot as deal queen since I am cutting back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very pretty color on you and goes especially well with the Chanel necklace (is there anything a Chanel necklace doesn't look great with?!)
> 
> Great job on keeping within your budget! I went $85 over mine this month .. Not terrible but not good. I'm debating if I need to count workout clothing in my budget.



Thanks Jen! Your compliment means a lot! I stayed 90&#8364; under budget and I won't buy anything tomorrow, since I'm not a big online shopper! If I did workout, I wouldn't count it towards my budget, just like I haven't put my prescription glasses into the budget. If you work out, you've done enough to discipline yourself, I'd say! 

 Still saving for my Chanel dream bag that might be sold out by the time I will have saved enough. 
But I am grateful for the Chanel I have,and you're right of course! Chanel makes everything look great!
Here's a closeup. The colors are a bit off, the pearls are white gold, white, brown turquoise and greenish.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Wore my new blazer to a staff meeting today. Good sign if you wear something new right away, right? And since we were talking about accessories lately, I extra put on my birthday Chanel necklace.



awesome necklace! and those pants, love them!! great blazer!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I let go a pair of shoes this month, but I bought 2 yesterday =S

BUT, I wore one of them right out of the store, so that means love =)

I bought and wore this one right out of the store! - http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit...w546743b6/images/original/224731_1.jpg?sh=277

and this pair - 

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aaj...fault/dw3ea908b4/images/original/224579_3.jpg

which is mean to replace my current black laceless coach sneakers - eventually... when i can part with it.. for some reason, its' always really hard for me to let go of my shoes.. i just really love them and become too attached, especailly if its' one  i wear a lot


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I let go a pair of shoes this month, but I bought 2 yesterday =S
> 
> BUT, I wore one of them right out of the store, so that means love =)
> 
> I bought and wore this one right out of the store! - http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit...w546743b6/images/original/224731_1.jpg?sh=277
> 
> and this pair -
> 
> http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aaj...fault/dw3ea908b4/images/original/224579_3.jpg
> 
> which is mean to replace my current black laceless coach sneakers - eventually... when i can part with it.. for some reason, its' always really hard for me to let go of my shoes.. i just really love them and become too attached, especailly if its' one  i wear a lot



Love them both! The purple ones are so cute! If you wear them right away that means you'll wear them all the time! Why do you need to throw away the coach ones? I understand your capsule wardrobe idea, but if they're still good, there's no need to just toss them, right? 
Can't wait to see the purple ones with some outfits! 
Oh and thanks for your compliments on the outfit. Cpw on those pants is coming down fast!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Love them both! The purple ones are so cute! If you wear them right away that means you'll wear them all the time! Why do you need to throw away the coach ones? I understand your capsule wardrobe idea, but if they're still good, there's no need to just toss them, right?
> Can't wait to see the purple ones with some outfits!
> Oh and thanks for your compliments on the outfit. Cpw on those pants is coming down fast!


Thanks! I wore them and almost got a blister, so i'm stretching them out at home.. i was lucky that the black ones are a size 7 (after trying the purple in 6.5, i ALMOST didn't buy the black one becuase I felt they were too loose) but I loved them so much, I had to have them.. which worked out well! And the stretching is working, so i'm happy =) close call though!

The coach ones don't seem to match my current wardrobe as much as they used to. They're more suitable for summer, and my summer clothes,  but i also have other sneakers I like to wear .. i still like them but if I won't be wearing them too much, i would rather let them go to someone who will enjoy them more. We'll see how it goes =)


----------



## LVk8

Cute shoes, blazer & necklace!

This month other than a new bikini & a couple bras/panties from the VS semi annual sale I have stayed true to my resolve to shop my closet!  

Next month I want to really get into fleshing out Stylebook since my closet is mostly put together [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Cute shoes, blazer & necklace!
> 
> This month other than a new bikini & a couple bras/panties from the VS semi annual sale I have stayed true to my resolve to shop my closet!
> 
> Next month I want to really get into fleshing out Stylebook since my closet is mostly put together [emoji5]&#65039;



Very good! And with a closet like yours it will be so much fun shopping out of it!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen! Your compliment means a lot! I stayed 90 under budget and I won't buy anything tomorrow, since I'm not a big online shopper! If I did workout, I wouldn't count it towards my budget, just like I haven't put my prescription glasses into the budget. If you work out, you've done enough to discipline yourself, I'd say!
> 
> Still saving for my Chanel dream bag that might be sold out by the time I will have saved enough.
> But I am grateful for the Chanel I have,and you're right of course! Chanel makes everything look great!
> Here's a closeup. The colors are a bit off, the pearls are white gold, white, brown turquoise and greenish.



I hope your bag is still around!! When are you aiming to purchase it? Have you seen it since you first originally saw it at the store? Great job on going so far below your budget this month! Do you have any purchases planned for February?

Among clothing, I have greatly cut back on going out to eat and manis/pedis. I went from spending $800 on going out to eat last month, to $170 this month. And no manis or pedis this month! I am forcing myself to go bare-nailed until mid February. I normally spend about $200 each month on hair and nails and this month I have spent 0! I like the way you think with the workout clothing... I work out almost every day so I really enjoy wearing cute gym clothes. 



eggtartapproved said:


> I let go a pair of shoes this month, but I bought 2 yesterday =S
> 
> BUT, I wore one of them right out of the store, so that means love =)
> 
> I bought and wore this one right out of the store! - http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit...w546743b6/images/original/224731_1.jpg?sh=277
> 
> and this pair -
> 
> http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aaj...fault/dw3ea908b4/images/original/224579_3.jpg
> 
> which is mean to replace my current black laceless coach sneakers - eventually... when i can part with it.. for some reason, its' always really hard for me to let go of my shoes.. i just really love them and become too attached, especailly if its' one  i wear a lot



I love your new shoes, they are so cute!!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I hope your bag is still around!! When are you aiming to purchase it? Have you seen it since you first originally saw it at the store? Great job on going so far below your budget this month! Do you have any purchases planned for February?
> 
> Among clothing, I have greatly cut back on going out to eat and manis/pedis. I went from spending $800 on going out to eat last month, to $170 this month. And no manis or pedis this month! I am forcing myself to go bare-nailed until mid February. I normally spend about $200 each month on hair and nails and this month I have spent 0! I like the way you think with the workout clothing... I work out almost every day so I really enjoy wearing cute gym clothes!!



Wow! You aren't just the shopping saving queen, you're the queen of saving on everything! You'll have so much money left over at the end of the year!
I don't know what else to cut back on. We almost never eat out (with two growing boys a good thing!) I have my nails done once a month and my hair once every two months, but that's only about 40. I do go to a cosmetic studio once a month for facials. The older I get, the more early shifts I'm doing, the more essential they become.
Thinking about whether you should count your gym clothes made me think about whether to include underwear, socks, tights and so into the budget?

I haven't seen my bag anywhere yet, but I also haven't looked. Haven't been to a Chanel store since my birthday in London in November. If they don't have it in Munich by the time I can afford it, I'll go to Berlin or even Paris, if I have to. It will take another month at least though. I've read there's a price increase coming, I hope it's just for the classic flaps!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Wow! You aren't just the shopping saving queen, you're the queen of saving on everything! You'll have so much money left over at the end of the year!
> 
> I don't know what else to cut back on. We almost never eat out (with two growing boys a good thing!) I have my nails done once a month and my hair once every two months, but that's only about 40. I do go to a cosmetic studio once a month for facials. The older I get, the more early shifts I'm doing, the more essential they become.
> 
> Thinking about whether you should count your gym clothes made me think about whether to include underwear, socks, tights and so into the budget?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen my bag anywhere yet, but I also haven't looked. Haven't been to a Chanel store since my birthday in London in November. If they don't have it in Munich by the time I can afford it, I'll go to Berlin or even Paris, if I have to. It will take another month at least though. I've read there's a price increase coming, I hope it's just for the classic flaps!




It sounds like you are already pretty lean with spending! Going out to eat is so expensive but it's definitely a convenience sometimes and a social thing too. I hope your Chanel is ready for you when you are ready for her [emoji4]

I do not count undergarments or pajama type clothing towards my budget. I feel like those things are just necessities and things you should buy when you need.

I went to pick up some alterations today at Nordstrom rack and found these beauties.... Wait for it.... For a penny!!!!! So I broke my budget by $85.01 this month [emoji16]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> It sounds like you are already pretty lean with spending! Going out to eat is so expensive but it's definitely a convenience sometimes and a social thing too. I hope your Chanel is ready for you when you are ready for her [emoji4]
> 
> I do not count undergarments or pajama type clothing towards my budget. I feel like those things are just necessities and things you should buy when you need.
> 
> I went to pick up some alterations today at Nordstrom rack and found these beauties.... Wait for it.... For a penny!!!!! So I broke my budget by $85.01 this month [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3258752


O M G incredible!!!!! And they're awesome!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> O M G incredible!!!!! And they're awesome!




Literally my best deal of all time!!!!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Literally my best deal of all time!!!!!!



I'd frame the receipt lol, seriously!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> I'd frame the receipt lol, seriously!




Hahaha I'm considering it!!


----------



## Purselover121

eggtartapproved said:


> I'd frame the receipt lol, seriously!



I think I should do this too.  I splurged on handbags and end up buying 3 in a matter of a few weeks.  Never had expensive handbags before and now my husband is not so happy with me.  I need to stop but it is hard.


----------



## luminosity

last month i bought an imaginary lifestyle dress  i supposed to buy a dress which can be worn to work, but something went wrong with the site for this work dress, i cancelled the work dress and buy this dress instead. this is the last piece dress and it's really big on me. don't know what to do since i couldn't exchange or refund the item. here's the dress


----------



## louvigilante

Pretty proud of myself. Stuck to my quarter challenge and only bought my sneakers. I've shopped but haven't found anything which is good.


----------



## Jen123

Purselover121 said:


> I think I should do this too.  I splurged on handbags and end up buying 3 in a matter of a few weeks.  Never had expensive handbags before and now my husband is not so happy with me.  I need to stop but it is hard.




What bags did you buy? At least now you can enjoy them for a couple years and focus on saving more to justify the purchases.


----------



## Jen123

luminosity said:


> last month i bought an imaginary lifestyle dress  i supposed to buy a dress which can be worn to work, but something went wrong with the site for this work dress, i cancelled the work dress and buy this dress instead. this is the last piece dress and it's really big on me. don't know what to do since i couldn't exchange or refund the item. here's the dress




That is really beautiful but it's it's too big could you possibly sell it? Is there any occasion you could wear it that it would be worth altering?


----------



## Jen123

louvigilante said:


> Pretty proud of myself. Stuck to my quarter challenge and only bought my sneakers. I've shopped but haven't found anything which is good.




It's always a good thing when you can't find anything when shopping!


----------



## luminosity

Jen123 said:


> That is really beautiful but it's it's too big could you possibly sell it? Is there any occasion you could wear it that it would be worth altering?



i could sell it but not sure when and how much is the dress will sell, also i like the style and color, it's just hard for me to let her go 
as for now, there is not any occasion to wear that dress, so the baby is sitting beautifully in my closet


----------



## Purselover121

Jen123 said:


> What bags did you buy? At least now you can enjoy them for a couple years and focus on saving more to justify the purchases.



I bought a python prada, a regular prada and a chanel tote.  They are beautiful.  I will try to stop for like 6 months and then maybe buy one more.  haha.


----------



## Gerry

luminosity said:


> i could sell it but not sure when and how much is the dress will sell, also i like the style and color, it's just hard for me to let her go
> as for now, there is not any occasion to wear that dress, so the baby is sitting beautifully in my closet




Why don't you just go to a dressmaker or tailor and have it fit to you perfectly? It is truly gorgeous. I don't blame you for wanting to keep it. Unless you are 80, I think you will have an occasion to wear it. Maybe even then!


----------



## LVk8

Yes exactly I have embraced a tailor and it's done wonders for my wardrobe! 

Love the new purchases ladies!  I didn't count my new swimsuit or undies as against my shopping my closet rules either [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## luminosity

Gerry said:


> Why don't you just go to a dressmaker or tailor and have it fit to you perfectly? It is truly gorgeous. I don't blame you for wanting to keep it. Unless you are 80, I think you will have an occasion to wear it. Maybe even then!



i haven't found a good tailor so i cannot to take the risk altering the dress. i believe there's an occasion where i will be able to wear the dress, but for now i'm quite happy to see the dress hang beautifully


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> It sounds like you are already pretty lean with spending! Going out to eat is so expensive but it's definitely a convenience sometimes and a social thing too. I hope your Chanel is ready for you when you are ready for her [emoji4]
> 
> I do not count undergarments or pajama type clothing towards my budget. I feel like those things are just necessities and things you should buy when you need.
> 
> I went to pick up some alterations today at Nordstrom rack and found these beauties.... Wait for it.... For a penny!!!!! So I broke my budget by $85.01 this month [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3258752



These are amazing! And I can't believe you got them for free, basically! Can we see you wear them?


----------



## Marylin

Purselover121 said:


> I think I should do this too.  I splurged on handbags and end up buying 3 in a matter of a few weeks.  Never had expensive handbags before and now my husband is not so happy with me.  I need to stop but it is hard.



I find it helps to consider cost per wear. The cpw on my chanel tote is down to nothing after a bit over a year. With my classic flap it's completely different. I barely use it, so cow is still very high. Question should be, would I still use it if every time I use it costs me a few hundred Euros?


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i could sell it but not sure when and how much is the dress will sell, also i like the style and color, it's just hard for me to let her go
> as for now, there is not any occasion to wear that dress, so the baby is sitting beautifully in my closet



If you love it, you should hold on to it a bit. Then check again in a while and see if you can alter it - and just wear it! It would be cute just for date night, you don't need to wait for a wedding, to look pretty, right?


----------



## Marylin

louvigilante said:


> Pretty proud of myself. Stuck to my quarter challenge and only bought my sneakers. I've shopped but haven't found anything which is good.



Very good!!
Not being able to find anything is a good thing. I've been there, but once I did find something I liked, I went completely overboard. It was like I had lost my mojo...


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i haven't found a good tailor so i cannot to take the risk altering the dress. i believe there's an occasion where i will be able to wear the dress, but for now i'm quite happy to see the dress hang beautifully



I agree with Gerry and would suggest you look at a good department store. They usually have very good seamstresses or tailors and alter clothes for a fee even if they were not bought in the store.


----------



## Purselover121

Marylin said:


> I find it helps to consider cost per wear. The cpw on my chanel tote is down to nothing after a bit over a year. With my classic flap it's completely different. I barely use it, so cow is still very high. Question should be, would I still use it if every time I use it costs me a few hundred Euros?



That is true that with more wear and tear the bag's price will go down.  But i also find that the classic flap retains its value much more than the tote.  If u consider the cpw, then it makes sense to just wear one bag to take the main hit and buy a few bags to switch out sometimes.  The problem is even if i dont want to wear it, i still want to buy it even if it sits in the closet.  Just because it is so pretty and i want to admire it.  Because of the cpw makes me concern when i wear them outside, which annoys my husband more hahaha.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> These are amazing! And I can't believe you got them for free, basically! Can we see you wear them?




Thank you, I am soooo excited!!!

Here they are paired with a Joie dress I got at the beginning of January. I like the boho look of the dress and sandals!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you, I am soooo excited!!!
> 
> Here they are paired with a Joie dress I got at the beginning of January. I like the boho look of the dress and sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3260153




Now let there be summer!!!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Jen123 said:


> It sounds like you are already pretty lean with spending! Going out to eat is so expensive but it's definitely a convenience sometimes and a social thing too. I hope your Chanel is ready for you when you are ready for her [emoji4]
> 
> I do not count undergarments or pajama type clothing towards my budget. I feel like those things are just necessities and things you should buy when you need.
> 
> I went to pick up some alterations today at Nordstrom rack and found these beauties.... Wait for it.... For a penny!!!!! So I broke my budget by $85.01 this month [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3258752



How did you find this for a penny? Was it a typo or something???


----------



## LVk8

Yes I quite agree, let there be summer!  Boho fashion puts me in that kind of mood too.  Although it was in the 70s when I landed at home yesterday so cannot complain [emoji5]&#65039;

I did buy a second bikini from VS clearance bc the one I bought arrived & fit so nicely!  Assuming I stay skinny I'm planning for lots of pool time this spring & summer [emoji41]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Thank you, I am soooo excited!!!
> 
> Here they are paired with a Joie dress I got at the beginning of January. I like the boho look of the dress and sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3260153



 I LOVE IT! they're the perfect summer sandal!


----------



## Sass

Ladies I'm sorry for not posting much lately but I have been keeping up with the thread as much as possible! 

Jenn love your sandals. They will be perfect for some that price is crazy good! 

Marylin I am liking your new jacket I really adore that colour on blondes ... Looks fantastic on you! 

I haven't been doing any shopping sadly ... Just some really basic things I needed for work. 

I have taken two nice trips though, one for my recent birthday [emoji5]&#65039; but there are some things on my list so once I get pesky stuff like deposits& rent out of the way then I shall be getting too it. The good news is that I have lost 6kg so I am feeling like I well and truly can treat myself to a few new things. Not too far from my goal weight now but I am going to start the training soon for a rather adventurous trip I plan to take later in the year so hopefully that will keep momentum up.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Now let there be summer!!!!




It was 75 here today so it feels like summer! But that would be bad if it were already summer because I have hardly any summer clothing and would need to shop!!



Aelfaerie said:


> How did you find this for a penny? Was it a typo or something???




It rang up that way so it must have been some sort of system error!


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Yes I quite agree, let there be summer!  Boho fashion puts me in that kind of mood too.  Although it was in the 70s when I landed at home yesterday so cannot complain [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I did buy a second bikini from VS clearance bc the one I bought arrived & fit so nicely!  Assuming I stay skinny I'm planning for lots of pool time this spring & summer [emoji41]




We have similar weather recently too! I am loving it!



eggtartapproved said:


> I LOVE IT! they're the perfect summer sandal!




Thanks eggtartapproved!!



Sass said:


> Ladies I'm sorry for not posting much lately but I have been keeping up with the thread as much as possible!
> 
> Jenn love your sandals. They will be perfect for some that price is crazy good!
> 
> Marylin I am liking your new jacket I really adore that colour on blondes ... Looks fantastic on you!
> 
> I haven't been doing any shopping sadly ... Just some really basic things I needed for work.
> 
> I have taken two nice trips though, one for my recent birthday [emoji5]&#65039; but there are some things on my list so once I get pesky stuff like deposits& rent out of the way then I shall be getting too it. The good news is that I have lost 6kg so I am feeling like I well and truly can treat myself to a few new things. Not too far from my goal weight now but I am going to start the training soon for a rather adventurous trip I plan to take later in the year so hopefully that will keep momentum up.



 Congrats on your weight loss! That is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Jen123 said:


> It was 75 here today so it feels like summer! But that would be bad if it were already summer because I have hardly any summer clothing and would need to shop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rang up that way so it must have been some sort of system error!



You lucky girl! It wasn't an error at all!

http://www.racked.com/2015/4/27/8491319/nordstrom-rack-one-cent-deal

And on such wonderful shoes, too!


----------



## Jen123

Aelfaerie said:


> You lucky girl! It wasn't an error at all!
> 
> http://www.racked.com/2015/4/27/8491319/nordstrom-rack-one-cent-deal
> 
> And on such wonderful shoes, too!




That article was a fun read! I feel very lucky!!


----------



## cwxx

So much talk of 70+ weather! Haha I was just thinking today that 60s here in the Northeast was almost too good 

As expected didn't stick to my one clothing item a month this time around - too many clearance sales this time of year. I ended up getting 2 scarves, 2 cashmere sweaters ($15-20 each!), and 2 other tops. Part of this may also be b/c I started wearing pants more often, I usually prefer dresses since I feel I have to make fewer decisions in the morning. But I did manage to stop myself a few times from getting shoes. Taking pictures of my existing collection really helped as a reminder.


----------



## LVk8

Congrats Sass!  I have been getting a lot of my old faves tailored since I lost weight.  Tailoring is a great way to shop your closet.  Feels like new clothes but it's already your clothes [emoji5]&#65039;

cwxx I prefer dresses as well!  I'm excited to have my clothes logged in Stylebook for quick reference.

Earlier tonight I went out with a new friend who wants to take me on his sailboat so looks like the bikinis have places to be worn already. Yea!

Edited bc I make spelling mistakes [emoji85]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Ladies I'm sorry for not posting much lately but I have been keeping up with the thread as much as possible!
> 
> Jenn love your sandals. They will be perfect for some that price is crazy good!
> 
> Marylin I am liking your new jacket I really adore that colour on blondes ... Looks fantastic on you!
> 
> I haven't been doing any shopping sadly ... Just some really basic things I needed for work.
> 
> I have taken two nice trips though, one for my recent birthday [emoji5]&#65039; but there are some things on my list so once I get pesky stuff like deposits& rent out of the way then I shall be getting too it. The good news is that I have lost 6kg so I am feeling like I well and truly can treat myself to a few new things. Not too far from my goal weight now but I am going to start the training soon for a rather adventurous trip I plan to take later in the year so hopefully that will keep momentum up.



happy belated birthday! and congrats on the weight loss. what is your future trip you're planning? sounds exciting!


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> So much talk of 70+ weather! Haha I was just thinking today that 60s here in the Northeast was almost too good
> 
> As expected didn't stick to my one clothing item a month this time around - too many clearance sales this time of year. I ended up getting 2 scarves, 2 cashmere sweaters ($15-20 each!), and 2 other tops. Part of this may also be b/c I started wearing pants more often, I usually prefer dresses since I feel I have to make fewer decisions in the morning. But I did manage to stop myself a few times from getting shoes. Taking pictures of my existing collection really helped as a reminder.



Congrats on your sale purchases! And on not getting shoes! It really does help to keep track of what we already have, doesn't it?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Ladies I'm sorry for not posting much lately but I have been keeping up with the thread as much as possible!
> 
> Jenn love your sandals. They will be perfect for some that price is crazy good!
> 
> Marylin I am liking your new jacket I really adore that colour on blondes ... Looks fantastic on you!
> 
> I haven't been doing any shopping sadly ... Just some really basic things I needed for work.
> 
> I have taken two nice trips though, one for my recent birthday [emoji5]&#65039; but there are some things on my list so once I get pesky stuff like deposits& rent out of the way then I shall be getting too it. The good news is that I have lost 6kg so I am feeling like I well and truly can treat myself to a few new things. Not too far from my goal weight now but I am going to start the training soon for a rather adventurous trip I plan to take later in the year so hopefully that will keep momentum up.



Sass welcome back! We missed you!
Wow on your weight loss! How did you do it? You were a tiny person before, you must be a stick now!
Please tell us about your plans, shopping and otherwise! 
How's your job going? Still fun?
Thanks for the compliment on the jacket. I was actually thinking of you and your mustard colored scarf when considering what to wear with it. But I have so many scarves, that I kept myself from getting another one. 

And happy belated birthday!!!!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Yes I quite agree, let there be summer!  Boho fashion puts me in that kind of mood too.  Although it was in the 70s when I landed at home yesterday so cannot complain [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I did buy a second bikini from VS clearance bc the one I bought arrived & fit so nicely!  Assuming I stay skinny I'm planning for lots of pool time this spring & summer [emoji41]



Can't believe you guys are buying bikinis! Not only that I wouldn't want to see myself in one,  neither would anybody else, I suppose, it's also disgusting weather. Rain, snow, wind. We're just half through winter here. :rain:


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> If you love it, you should hold on to it a bit. Then check again in a while and see if you can alter it - and just wear it! It would be cute just for date night, you don't need to wait for a wedding, to look pretty, right?



oh yeah you're right, i can wear it to a dinner date or fine dining! that thought didn't cross my mind, thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> I agree with Gerry and would suggest you look at a good department store. They usually have very good seamstresses or tailors and alter clothes for a fee even if they were not bought in the store.



apparently we don't have seamstress section in the department stores here so i have to find another seamstress


----------



## luminosity

Jen123 said:


> Thank you, I am soooo excited!!!
> 
> Here they are paired with a Joie dress I got at the beginning of January. I like the boho look of the dress and sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3260153



it looks good on you, it feels relaxing! i should but this kind of relaxing dress more. too much formal and too pretty dresses in my closet, i can't wear them daily!


----------



## luminosity

LVk8 said:


> Congrats Sass!  I have been getting a lot of my old faves tailored since I lost weight.  Tailoring is a great way to shop your closet.  Feels like new clothes but it's already your clothes [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> cwxx I prefer dresses as well!  I'm excited to have my clothes logged in Stylebook for quick reference.
> 
> Earlier tonight I went out with a new friend who wants to take me on his sailboat so looks like the bikinis have places to be worn already. Yea!
> 
> Edited bc I make spelling mistakes [emoji85]



if altering is not a disaster, i would love to alter all of my clothes! i have these skirts and the tailor didn't do it well so the outcome was not as expected. from that moment i do not want to tailor my clothes, even if it's a little too big on me.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Sass welcome back! We missed you!
> Wow on your weight loss! How did you do it? You were a tiny person before, you must be a stick now!
> Please tell us about your plans, shopping and otherwise!
> How's your job going? Still fun?
> Thanks for the compliment on the jacket. I was actually thinking of you and your mustard colored scarf when considering what to wear with it. But I have so many scarves, that I kept myself from getting another one.
> 
> And happy belated birthday!!!!



Sass is having her birthday? when is it?

happy birthday sass!!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Can't believe you guys are buying bikinis! Not only that I wouldn't want to see myself in one,  neither would anybody else, I suppose, it's also disgusting weather. Rain, snow, wind. We're just half through winter here. :rain:



we're having rainy season here (only rain since there's no snowing season in south-east asia) and it's cold, but not as cold as in europe. i can still wear a layer of clothes.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Can't believe you guys are buying bikinis! Not only that I wouldn't want to see myself in one,  neither would anybody else, I suppose, it's also disgusting weather. Rain, snow, wind. We're just half through winter here. :rain:




I choose to live where snow is not a thing!  Also most of my old swim wear was ratty after years of (ab)use so it was high time to make replacements.  I like the VS ones bc they tend to last a long time, have cute mix/match pieces & their clearance deals are pretty excellent.  So purchasing 2 bikinis means I really have 4 new swimsuits bc I can swap the tops and bottoms around [emoji41]



luminosity said:


> if altering is not a disaster, i would love to alter all of my clothes! i have these skirts and the tailor didn't do it well so the outcome was not as expected. from that moment i do not want to tailor my clothes, even if it's a little too big on me.




Oooof.  I am lucky that the first tailor I went to in my city was talented but where I used to live, I had to shop around a bit before I found "my" tailor!  The first one was a mess, the second one was very good and right around the corner but wanted to retire & closed their business (nooooo!) and the third (I shopped Yelp reviews pretty hard before going in for the first time) was awesome [emoji173]&#65039; 

Once you find a good tailor they are worth every penny!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Ladies I'm sorry for not posting much lately but I have been keeping up with the thread as much as possible!
> 
> Jenn love your sandals. They will be perfect for some that price is crazy good!
> 
> Marylin I am liking your new jacket I really adore that colour on blondes ... Looks fantastic on you!
> 
> I haven't been doing any shopping sadly ... Just some really basic things I needed for work.
> 
> I have taken two nice trips though, one for my recent birthday [emoji5]&#65039; but there are some things on my list so once I get pesky stuff like deposits& rent out of the way then I shall be getting too it. The good news is that I have lost 6kg so I am feeling like I well and truly can treat myself to a few new things. Not too far from my goal weight now but I am going to start the training soon for a rather adventurous trip I plan to take later in the year so hopefully that will keep momentum up.



Congratulations on your weight loss! You must be very pleased!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I choose to live where snow is not a thing!  Also most of my old swim wear was ratty after years of (ab)use so it was high time to make replacements.  I like the VS ones bc they tend to last a long time, have cute mix/match pieces & their clearance deals are pretty excellent.  So purchasing 2 bikinis means I really have 4 new swimsuits bc I can swap the tops and bottoms around [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooof.  I am lucky that the first tailor I went to in my city was talented but where I used to live, I had to shop around a bit before I found "my" tailor!  The first one was a mess, the second one was very good and right around the corner but wanted to retire & closed their business (nooooo!) and the third (I shopped Yelp reviews pretty hard before going in for the first time) was awesome [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Once you find a good tailor they are worth every penny!



Lucky you to be able to 'choose' where to live... And to be able to live in it with a bikini...
One advantage of bad weather: I can hide my pale wobbly bits in tons of clothes!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss! You must be very pleased!



Mina, hi, how is it going! I'm having such a hard time to keep on track and to keep my weight goal in mind. How have you started into the new year, if I may ask? I could really use some advice.


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> Congrats on your sale purchases! And on not getting shoes! It really does help to keep track of what we already have, doesn't it?



Thanks, and yes, I wonder if I should start trying to photograph my clothes as well  @LVk8, how long did it take you to log all your clothing on stylebook? For the longest time I lived in a typical city apt with the tiniest closet, so with many clothes in a suitcase and my general laziness in outfit prepping, I got in the habit of wearing probably the same 6-8 outfits a season x.x I've started Feb off waffling over whether to keep a top I bought yesterday - wondering if its worth the price...now writing this I think I should return it as it is likely there is a similar enough top in a suitcase somewhere. 

btw, got busy with work so wasn't able to comment, but congrats yourself Marylin on your sale purchase! I've always loved that shape and fabric in a blazer but sadly its not for the broad shouldered me. It looks lovely, and what a wonderful pairing with the pants too!


----------



## LVk8

I haven't finished logging all my clothes into Stylebook yet!  I just moved last month so I've been more focused on general house organizational tasks than snapping wardrobe pix but it's something I really want to do! 

Marylin you're right I'm lucky to live in a country so vast that you can choose winters or summers, or both!  I'll take as close to perpetual summer as I can get after spending 5 years in near-perpetual winter [emoji88]


----------



## Mimmy

Hi All! I keep thinking that things are going to calm down in my life; I'm sure they will in time. I must admit though, that I have gotten hopelessly behind on this thread. 

Marylin, your new jacket is lovely! I have used the new applications on Stylebook. Overall, I like them. The random shuffle to create new outfits is somewhat entertaining. I have done this, and not kept any of them!!

eggtart and Jen, what amazing new shoes! Jen, I think you found the deal of the century with your miu miu's! I have yet to find, a penny find.

Sass, Happy Belated Birthday!

LVk8 and lou, great job on keeping within your budgets!

Sadly, I know that I have probably forgotten some of what I wanted to comment on. I hope to be participating more actively on this thread again soon![emoji7]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin, Mimmy, what are the new stylebook app functions? DH comes home today (finally!!! And he passed his course!!) so i'll be able to check them out tonight. So excited for DH's return (saw him so little last yr) and getting my app back hehe.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Marylin, Mimmy, what are the new stylebook app functions? DH comes home today (finally!!! And he passed his course!!) so i'll be able to check them out tonight. So excited for DH's return (saw him so little last yr) and getting my app back hehe.




So happy that your DH will be back, eggtart! Here are screen shots of the updated Stylebook features:


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Thanks, and yes, I wonder if I should start trying to photograph my clothes as well  @LVk8, how long did it take you to log all your clothing on stylebook? For the longest time I lived in a typical city apt with the tiniest closet, so with many clothes in a suitcase and my general laziness in outfit prepping, I got in the habit of wearing probably the same 6-8 outfits a season x.x I've started Feb off waffling over whether to keep a top I bought yesterday - wondering if its worth the price...now writing this I think I should return it as it is likely there is a similar enough top in a suitcase somewhere.
> 
> btw, got busy with work so wasn't able to comment, but congrats yourself Marylin on your sale purchase! I've always loved that shape and fabric in a blazer but sadly its not for the broad shouldered me. It looks lovely, and what a wonderful pairing with the pants too!



Thanks for your compliment! I'm getting a lot of wear out of those pants this way!

I highly recommend keeping some kind of journal of what you own. It doesn't have to be the stylebook app. 
If you have second thoughts about something, you should probably return it, because it  means, you're not in love!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I haven't finished logging all my clothes into Stylebook yet!  I just moved last month so I've been more focused on general house organizational tasks than snapping wardrobe pix but it's something I really want to do!
> 
> Marylin you're right I'm lucky to live in a country so vast that you can choose winters or summers, or both!  I'll take as close to perpetual summer as I can get after spending 5 years in near-perpetual winter [emoji88]



My wardrobe would be half of what it is, if we'd only have one season! On the other hand I do enjoy the different climates, even if winter  sometimes seem to last forever.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hi All! I keep thinking that things are going to calm down in my life; I'm sure they will in time. I must admit though, that I have gotten hopelessly behind on this thread.
> 
> Marylin, your new jacket is lovely! I have used the new applications on Stylebook. Overall, I like them. The random shuffle to create new outfits is somewhat entertaining. I have done this, and not kept any of them!!
> 
> eggtart and Jen, what amazing new shoes! Jen, I think you found the deal of the century with your miu miu's! I have yet to find, a penny find.
> 
> Sass, Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> LVk8 and lou, great job on keeping within your budgets!
> 
> Sadly, I know that I have probably forgotten some of what I wanted to comment on. I hope to be participating more actively on this thread again soon![emoji7]



Hello Mimmy, I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time! I'm sure everything will be all right! 

Thank you so much for your post about stylebook! I hadn't gotten into the details really and didn't know about the shuffle function. It's fun, but not really useful. I could see myself wasting a lot of time with it, though...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Marylin, Mimmy, what are the new stylebook app functions? DH comes home today (finally!!! And he passed his course!!) so i'll be able to check them out tonight. So excited for DH's return (saw him so little last yr) and getting my app back hehe.



So happy for you that you finally get your man back! (Congratulations on passing his course!) And your app.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> So happy that your DH will be back, eggtart! Here are screen shots of the updated Stylebook features:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264348
> View attachment 3264349
> View attachment 3264350
> View attachment 3264351


wooooow! I'm excited for all the new features! Tnx for posting it!



Marylin said:


> So happy for you that you finally get your man back! (Congratulations on passing his course!) And your app.


Ty Ty! I finally feel we can get started on our life together. *sigh*


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Hello Mimmy, I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time! I'm sure everything will be all right!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your post about stylebook! I hadn't gotten into the details really and didn't know about the shuffle function. It's fun, but not really useful. I could see myself wasting a lot of time with it, though...




Thanks for your concern, Marylin. Some of my categories have some somewhat random things in them. Using the shuffle feature I ended up with an outfit with a summery dress, winter shoes, and a sunglasses case! [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for your concern, Marylin. Some of my categories have some somewhat random things in them. Using the shuffle feature I ended up with an outfit with a summery dress, winter shoes, and a sunglasses case! [emoji23]



You'll be a trendsetter then! Now I know how all these bloggers choose their outfits. I was always wondering how they manage to sometimes completely mismatch their clothes and why everybody's going crazy about it!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, hi, how is it going! I'm having such a hard time to keep on track and to keep my weight goal in mind. How have you started into the new year, if I may ask? I could really use some advice.



Hi Marylin! I haven't lost any weight, I have been super busy at work and haven't visited the gym as often as I should! How about you? I remember that you also work crazy hours.

I might even put on some weight, I am trying to stay positive and hope to get back on track this month .


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Marylin, Mimmy, what are the new stylebook app functions? DH comes home today (finally!!! And he passed his course!!) so i'll be able to check them out tonight. So excited for DH's return (saw him so little last yr) and getting my app back hehe.



Wonderful news!  Congratulations for passing the exams, you must be very proud of him !


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Hi All! I keep thinking that things are going to calm down in my life; I'm sure they will in time. I must admit though, that I have gotten hopelessly behind on this thread.
> ]



Oh dear, Mimmy!  Hope things will come down soon! Personally, when things get busy, I find meditation very helpful - it helps refocus and reduces the stress


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Oh dear, Mimmy!  Hope things will come down soon! Personally, when things get busy, I find meditation very helpful - it helps refocus and reduces the stress




Thank you, Mina. I practice yoga at a studio, and part of our practice includes meditation. I think you practice yoga too? Unfortunately I have not been able to practice yoga as much, due to just not having the time! I think I need to try to do a home practice and incorporate meditation into my home routine. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Hi Marylin! I haven't lost any weight, I have been super busy at work and haven't visited the gym as often as I should! How about you? I remember that you also work crazy hours.
> 
> I might even put on some weight, I am trying to stay positive and hope to get back on track this month .



I don't work out at all, unfortunately. I keep saying I'm to busy and I do walk a lot just doing what I have to do everyday, never less than 10 000 steps, but I'm afraid these are just excuses....
I haven't put on weight, but I also don't loose anything. I think I've gotten too comfortable and everything looks so much better than it did a year ago. But I do want to loose another 4 kilos. And you're right, early shifts don't help.


----------



## LVk8

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Mina. I practice yoga at a studio, and part of our practice includes meditation. I think you practice yoga too? Unfortunately I have not been able to practice yoga as much, due to just not having the time! I think I need to try to do a home practice and incorporate meditation into my home routine. Thanks for the suggestion!



Mimmy I feel like I've been behind in life between moving & travel last month.  This weekend I *finally* feel mostly back on track.  I went to my yoga class for the first time in weeks & felt inches taller after &#128153;



Marylin said:


> I don't work out at all, unfortunately. I keep saying I'm to busy and I do walk a lot just doing what I have to do everyday, never less than 10 000 steps, but I'm afraid these are just excuses....
> I haven't put on weight, but I also don't loose anything. I think I've gotten too comfortable and everything looks so much better than it did a year ago. But I do want to loose another 4 kilos. And you're right, early shifts don't help.



I hear what you are saying, I am happy to be down 25# but feel like I have let my discipline slip since the holidays bc of moving/travel & I want to firm up. Don't have a specific number in mind, just want to keep feeling good which always translates over to looking good &#128522;


----------



## eggtartapproved

So I sense my style is shifting again.. i was aiming for a neutral color palette and I still love everything I bought, but I'm also sensing I am in need of some color... I came across a raspberry colored cardigan yesterday at the Banana outlet, for a crazy price, so I just bought it without trying it on. Got home, and LOVED it.. and it sort of made me want to get some more colored items again. And with the stylebook app shuffle outfit, i've made some cool outfits with pops of colors with what I already own. I don't own too many items with a lot of color, but what I have is pretty well-rounded and goes well with my neutrals... I'm rambling, but I found myself looking at reds and oranges.


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Mimmy I feel like I've been behind in life between moving & travel last month.  This weekend I *finally* feel mostly back on track.  I went to my yoga class for the first time in weeks & felt inches taller after [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you are saying, I am happy to be down 25# but feel like I have let my discipline slip since the holidays bc of moving/travel & I want to firm up. Don't have a specific number in mind, just want to keep feeling good which always translates over to looking good [emoji4]



I feel ya, LVk8! I usually go to yoga, 2 to 3 times per week, but have been busy with a variety of other things. Went today and I really felt great!



eggtartapproved said:


> So I sense my style is shifting again.. i was aiming for a neutral color palette and I still love everything I bought, but I'm also sensing I am in need of some color... I came across a raspberry colored cardigan yesterday at the Banana outlet, for a crazy price, so I just bought it without trying it on. Got home, and LOVED it.. and it sort of made me want to get some more colored items again. And with the stylebook app shuffle outfit, i've made some cool outfits with pops of colors with what I already own. I don't own too many items with a lot of color, but what I have is pretty well-rounded and goes well with my neutrals... I'm rambling, but I found myself looking at reds and oranges.



A raspberry colored cardigan sounds yummy, eggtart! Can't wait to see what outfits you're putting together!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I feel ya, LVk8! I usually go to yoga, 2 to 3 times per week, but have been busy with a variety of other things. Went today and I really felt great!
> 
> 
> 
> A raspberry colored cardigan sounds yummy, eggtart! Can't wait to see what outfits you're putting together!



thanks, Marylin! I've spent the wknd adding to my wardrobe, and DH is back now so i'll be able to resume my ootd posts, soon. Looking forward to it! and also showing off some of my colored pieces haha.. i also picked up a red sweater today for Chinese New Year. Loving it and putting outfits together for this month.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> So I sense my style is shifting again.. i was aiming for a neutral color palette and I still love everything I bought, but I'm also sensing I am in need of some color... I came across a raspberry colored cardigan yesterday at the Banana outlet, for a crazy price, so I just bought it without trying it on. Got home, and LOVED it.. and it sort of made me want to get some more colored items again. And with the stylebook app shuffle outfit, i've made some cool outfits with pops of colors with what I already own. I don't own too many items with a lot of color, but what I have is pretty well-rounded and goes well with my neutrals... I'm rambling, but I found myself looking at reds and oranges.



Can't wait to see what you put together. Red will look great on you! It also seems to one of the colors of this spring!


----------



## Marylin

Found another good deal. You all know by now how much I love little jackets. Bought this cute piece for 2/3ds of the original price, which is great for this brand. It's Windsor, I love their fabrics and general quality. The sleeves puff out a bit, that's what I liked most, and also the little collar.
Wouldn't wear it with a skirt though, looks much better with tight pants and boots.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Found another good deal. You all know by now how much I love little jackets. Bought this cute piece for 2/3ds of the original price, which is great for this brand. It's Windsor, I love their fabrics and general quality. The sleeves puff out a bit, that's what I liked most, and also the little collar.
> Wouldn't wear it with a skirt though, looks much better with tight pants and boots.



aww, so cute! I love the sleeves!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Mina. I practice yoga at a studio, and part of our practice includes meditation. I think you practice yoga too? Unfortunately I have not been able to practice yoga as much, due to just not having the time! I think I need to try to do a home practice and incorporate meditation into my home routine. Thanks for the suggestion!



I am a big yoga fan, I try to practice it at least twice a week. It's amazing how well I sleep after a yoga session! It's a great idea to do it at home.... I have some Pilates DVDs that I am planning to try at home.




Marylin said:


> I don't work out at all, unfortunately. I keep saying I'm to busy and I do walk a lot just doing what I have to do everyday, never less than 10 000 steps, but I'm afraid these are just excuses....
> I haven't put on weight, but I also don't loose anything. I think I've gotten too comfortable and everything looks so much better than it did a year ago. But I do want to loose another 4 kilos. And you're right, early shifts don't help.



10 000 steps! That's very healthy!The last couple of kilos are tricky, I am sure you'll hit your goal before summer!  I like the idea of being more active without visiting the gym, I am not a big fan of cardio exercises and I should really do them if I want to loose weight. 



eggtartapproved said:


> So I sense my style is shifting again.. i was aiming for a neutral color palette and I still love everything I bought, but I'm also sensing I am in need of some color... I came across a raspberry colored cardigan yesterday at the Banana outlet, for a crazy price, so I just bought it without trying it on. Got home, and LOVED it.. and it sort of made me want to get some more colored items again. And with the stylebook app shuffle outfit, i've made some cool outfits with pops of colors with what I already own. I don't own too many items with a lot of color, but what I have is pretty well-rounded and goes well with my neutrals... I'm rambling, but I found myself looking at reds and oranges.



I am a big fan of neutrals, still I believe that a pop of colour brightens the day and add some character to any outfit. The weather here is quite gloomy and I really enjoy adding some coral!



Marylin said:


> Found another good deal. You all know by now how much I love little jackets. Bought this cute piece for 2/3ds of the original price, which is great for this brand. It's Windsor, I love their fabrics and general quality. The sleeves puff out a bit, that's what I liked most, and also the little collar.
> Wouldn't wear it with a skirt though, looks much better with tight pants and boots.



What a great find!! Love the sleeves!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks for the compliments on the jacket. I wore it once already and love the material. Unfortunately I find myself wearing black a lot these days. We're having such gloomy weather, snow, rain, grey skies. Spring seems so far away. It's always this time of the year that I get so tired of winter. 
I'm trying to embrace it and wear as many of my prettier winter clothes as possible. Can't wait to buy something light and colorful though. Everything I bought so far this year was winter clothes on sale.


----------



## Jen123

Happy (almost) Valentine's Day everyone! Any fun parties or dates this weekend?! I have not bought a piece of clothing since January (haha it sounds so long ago!) so I will be shopping my own wardrobe for something cute to wear out tonight.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Happy (almost) Valentine's Day everyone! Any fun parties or dates this weekend?! I have not bought a piece of clothing since January (haha it sounds so long ago!) so I will be shopping my own wardrobe for something cute to wear out tonight.


wow that's awesome! I always think I haven't shopped in a while but then I look at my notes and it's never as long as I think it is haha. 

Happy Valentine's day everyone!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Happy (almost) Valentine's Day everyone! Any fun parties or dates this weekend?! I have not bought a piece of clothing since January (haha it sounds so long ago!) so I will be shopping my own wardrobe for something cute to wear out tonight.




Happy Valentines Day![emoji173]&#65039; Yesterday was my birthday, so I enjoyed dinner out with my DH!

I had done no shopping this month until yesterday. I bought a basic black turtleneck shirt. More of a staple item. I have a birthday purchase in my budget, but since I have not been able to find it yet; it will have to wait! With the help of this thread I can be patient. I am learning. In the past, I would have felt that since it was my birthday I should buy something. Now I would rather wait for what I really want!

I did buy a Rachel Zoe jacket at the end of January. For some reason I just really wanted something from her line. I don't know why; I can't say that I am even a big fan of hers. I love this jacket though; it is so well made. 



I will be going to the Pacific Northwest in April. It will still probably be a lot cooler than I am used to. I needed a jacket, and I think if I layer, this will work. I didn't want to buy a coat, because I would not have much use for it in FL. I love this jacket. It retailed for $475. It was on sale, and I used a gift card that I got for Christmas. My out of pocket expense was $38!! I think that this deal is almost "Jen Worthy"![emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Happy (almost) Valentine's Day everyone! Any fun parties or dates this weekend?! I have not bought a piece of clothing since January (haha it sounds so long ago!) so I will be shopping my own wardrobe for something cute to wear out tonight.



Happy Valentine! Would love to see what you are wearing!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> wow that's awesome! I always think I haven't shopped in a while but then I look at my notes and it's never as long as I think it is haha.
> 
> Happy Valentine's day everyone!



To you too! Now that you finally have your valentine close it you!
You're right. It always feels like we haven't bought anything FOREVER, when in fact it was last weekend...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Happy Valentines Day![emoji173]&#65039; Yesterday was my birthday, so I enjoyed dinner out with my DH!
> 
> I had done no shopping this month until yesterday. I bought a basic black turtleneck shirt. More of a staple item. I have a birthday purchase in my budget, but since I have not been able to find it yet; it will have to wait! With the help of this thread I can be patient. I am learning. In the past, I would have felt that since it was my birthday I should buy something. Now I would rather wait for what I really want!
> 
> I did buy a Rachel Zoe jacket at the end of January. For some reason I just really wanted something from her line. I don't know why; I can't say that I am even a big fan of hers. I love this jacket though; it is so well made.
> View attachment 3273212
> View attachment 3273213
> 
> I will be going to the Pacific Northwest in April. It will still probably be a lot cooler than I am used to. I needed a jacket, and I think if I layer, this will work. I didn't want to buy a coat, because I would not have much use for it in FL. I love this jacket. It retailed for $475. It was on sale, and I used a gift card that I got for Christmas. My out of pocket expense was $38!! I think that this deal is almost "Jen Worthy"![emoji3]



Oh I loooove this! This is totally something I would wear and we really do need to find a way to share closets.
What a deal! You'll get so much wear out of it. Happy Valentine's Day!  And most of all: happy belated birthday!!&#127874;&#127870;&#127881;&#127873;&#127880;
May you have a wonderful time, always a good friend at your side and something amazing to wear everyday!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> wow that's awesome! I always think I haven't shopped in a while but then I look at my notes and it's never as long as I think it is haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's day everyone!




Lol every time I think I haven't shopped in a while and I actually take a look at my notes it's always like 2 weeks maximum.... Oh well I try!



Mimmy said:


> Happy Valentines Day![emoji173]&#65039; Yesterday was my birthday, so I enjoyed dinner out with my DH!
> 
> I had done no shopping this month until yesterday. I bought a basic black turtleneck shirt. More of a staple item. I have a birthday purchase in my budget, but since I have not been able to find it yet; it will have to wait! With the help of this thread I can be patient. I am learning. In the past, I would have felt that since it was my birthday I should buy something. Now I would rather wait for what I really want!
> 
> I did buy a Rachel Zoe jacket at the end of January. For some reason I just really wanted something from her line. I don't know why; I can't say that I am even a big fan of hers. I love this jacket though; it is so well made.
> View attachment 3273212
> View attachment 3273213
> 
> I will be going to the Pacific Northwest in April. It will still probably be a lot cooler than I am used to. I needed a jacket, and I think if I layer, this will work. I didn't want to buy a coat, because I would not have much use for it in FL. I love this jacket. It retailed for $475. It was on sale, and I used a gift card that I got for Christmas. My out of pocket expense was $38!! I think that this deal is almost "Jen Worthy"![emoji3]




Happy belated!!! That price is amazing on the jacket! I am with you on Rachel Zoe, never really cared for her stuff until I saw a royal blue blazer 2 years ago that I had to have.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Happy Valentine! Would love to see what you are wearing!




Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Celebrating with hubby at all?

Here is my outfit for sushi last night. Wearing kors by mk suede boots that I bought in 2011! The sweater is Vince that I purchased and January and have already worn 5+ times. I wore my Chanel boots with this outfit during the day.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Celebrating with hubby at all?
> 
> Here is my outfit for sushi last night. Wearing kors by mk suede boots that I bought in 2011! The sweater is Vince that I purchased and January and have already worn 5+ times. I wore my Chanel boots with this outfit during the day.
> 
> View attachment 3273646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273647



Very,very pretty Jen! Your WOC, your outfit, your nails and most of all you of course! 

We didn't go out, enjoyed a quiet day in, which was just what everybody needed. So I spent half of Valentine's Day in my pajama pants, I'm afraid.


----------



## MinaAnais

Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all had a fab day with your loved ones 

Mimmy, happy birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day and celebrated it well!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh I loooove this! This is totally something I would wear and we really do need to find a way to share closets.
> 
> What a deal! You'll get so much wear out of it. Happy Valentine's Day!  And most of all: happy belated birthday!![emoji512]&#127870;[emoji322][emoji320][emoji324]
> 
> May you have a wonderful time, always a good friend at your side and something amazing to wear everyday!



Ahh, shared closets. Think of the possibilities! Thank you for the lovely birthday wishes![emoji173]&#65039;



Jen123 said:


> Lol every time I think I haven't shopped in a while and I actually take a look at my notes it's always like 2 weeks maximum.... Oh well I try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated!!! That price is amazing on the jacket! I am with you on Rachel Zoe, never really cared for her stuff until I saw a royal blue blazer 2 years ago that I had to have.



Thanks, Jen! 



MinaAnais said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all had a fab day with your loved ones
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, happy birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day and celebrated it well!



Thanks, Mina! I had a great birthday weekend![emoji512][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji320]


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Celebrating with hubby at all?
> 
> Here is my outfit for sushi last night. Wearing kors by mk suede boots that I bought in 2011! The sweater is Vince that I purchased and January and have already worn 5+ times. I wore my Chanel boots with this outfit during the day.
> 
> View attachment 3273646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273647




Great outfit, Jen! There is nothing better than a cute sweater and boots during these cooler days! Ooh, are these THE Chanel boots? I love them![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LVk8

Happy Valentines! [emoji8]

Hope all my fellow Yanks are enjoying Presidents Day and a relaxing Monday off [emoji173]&#65039; 

I have been in Denver since late last week, partly for work and partly for fun. I had to buy snow pants for skiing bc mine didn't survive moving but got a really nice Marmot pair from Wilderness Exchange which is a cool local mountain sports equipment boutique that has a sample sale basement




Plus they're red for Valentines Day, cute [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Happy Valentines! [emoji8]
> 
> Hope all my fellow Yanks are enjoying Presidents Day and a relaxing Monday off [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I have been in Denver since late last week, partly for work and partly for fun. I had to buy snow pants for skiing bc mine didn't survive moving but got a really nice Marmot pair from Wilderness Exchange which is a cool local mountain sports equipment boutique that has a sample sale basement
> 
> View attachment 3274516
> 
> 
> Plus they're red for Valentines Day, cute [emoji5]&#65039;



Really cute! Hope you're enjoying your time off! How cool that you get to go to Denver for work!


----------



## Marylin

So bored with my wardrobe right now!!
Ladies I'm bored out of my mind with all the black and brown and grey I'm wearing everyday. It's the same complaint every time in late winter and I do love my clothes, but I've been wearing nothing but darks for months now. Is this the winter blues? Is this just because it's also dark and grey outside? 
How do you ladies cope with the seasonal challenges? I believe Mimmy needs to get quite creative during the endless summers. But how to deal with endless grey skies? I don't even want to get out my red bag or my yellow coat.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> So bored with my wardrobe right now!!
> Ladies I'm bored out of my mind with all the black and brown and grey I'm wearing everyday. It's the same complaint every time in late winter and I do love my clothes, but I've been wearing nothing but darks for months now. Is this the winter blues? Is this just because it's also dark and grey outside?
> How do you ladies cope with the seasonal challenges? I believe Mimmy needs to get quite creative during the endless summers. But how to deal with endless grey skies? I don't even want to get out my red bag or my yellow coat.



Accessories can be a great help to jazz up any outfit! I have been wearing lots of a dark outfits as well, I am trying to make an effort to include accessories or a bright item to break the routine. A bright scarf on a dark outfit can be fab 
Your red bag would be fab a fab accent to any outfit!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Accessories can be a great help to jazz up any outfit! I have been wearing lots of a dark outfits as well, I am trying to make an effort to include accessories or a bright item to break the routine. A bright scarf on a dark outfit can be fab
> Your red bag would be fab a fab accent to any outfit!



I know you're right and I know how well you put your outfits together. And I do know you're in the same boat bearing with similar weather. I just seem to be so tired of trying. Maybe it's because all my spring and summer clothes are still in storage and my closet looks so dull and predictable when I open it everyday. Maybe this is the downside of stylebook. I know every single item by heart, have looked at it a million times. Things might have lost their appeal. 
Or I have lost my mojo... :rain:

Sorry about the whining. I know, I know, there's much worse than not knowing what to wear.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Very,very pretty Jen! Your WOC, your outfit, your nails and most of all you of course!
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't go out, enjoyed a quiet day in, which was just what everybody needed. So I spent half of Valentine's Day in my pajama pants, I'm afraid.




Thank you Marylin! Pj days are the best!! It's the best way to truly relax after the work week, in my opinion. 



Mimmy said:


> Great outfit, Jen! There is nothing better than a cute sweater and boots during these cooler days! Ooh, are these THE Chanel boots? I love them![emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks Mimmy! Yessss the second photo is the Chanel boots!! I so love them!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> So bored with my wardrobe right now!!
> Ladies I'm bored out of my mind with all the black and brown and grey I'm wearing everyday. It's the same complaint every time in late winter and I do love my clothes, but I've been wearing nothing but darks for months now. Is this the winter blues? Is this just because it's also dark and grey outside?
> How do you ladies cope with the seasonal challenges? I believe Mimmy needs to get quite creative during the endless summers. But how to deal with endless grey skies? I don't even want to get out my red bag or my yellow coat.



I am with Mina, accessories! Find something that would make you feel fresh and chic, whether that be jewelry or a scarf or a bag or shoes. Going on Pinterest always gives me ideas too.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> So bored with my wardrobe right now!!
> Ladies I'm bored out of my mind with all the black and brown and grey I'm wearing everyday. It's the same complaint every time in late winter and I do love my clothes, but I've been wearing nothing but darks for months now. Is this the winter blues? Is this just because it's also dark and grey outside?
> How do you ladies cope with the seasonal challenges? I believe Mimmy needs to get quite creative during the endless summers. But how to deal with endless grey skies? I don't even want to get out my red bag or my yellow coat.



how about you paired the clothes with colorful bag? such as royal blue, coral, etc. don't you want to try combining your summer clothes? usually its color is brighter.


----------



## LVk8

I agree with all the suggestions for colorful bags, scarves & belts to transform a dark outfit! Also maybe statement jewelry?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> So bored with my wardrobe right now!!
> Ladies I'm bored out of my mind with all the black and brown and grey I'm wearing everyday. It's the same complaint every time in late winter and I do love my clothes, but I've been wearing nothing but darks for months now. Is this the winter blues? Is this just because it's also dark and grey outside?
> How do you ladies cope with the seasonal challenges? I believe Mimmy needs to get quite creative during the endless summers. But how to deal with endless grey skies? I don't even want to get out my red bag or my yellow coat.




Another note on this... I think you need some Hermes in your life. That would solve everything [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> So bored with my wardrobe right now!!
> Ladies I'm bored out of my mind with all the black and brown and grey I'm wearing everyday. It's the same complaint every time in late winter and I do love my clothes, but I've been wearing nothing but darks for months now. Is this the winter blues? Is this just because it's also dark and grey outside?
> How do you ladies cope with the seasonal challenges? I believe Mimmy needs to get quite creative during the endless summers. But how to deal with endless grey skies? I don't even want to get out my red bag or my yellow coat.







Marylin said:


> I know you're right and I know how well you put your outfits together. And I do know you're in the same boat bearing with similar weather. I just seem to be so tired of trying. Maybe it's because all my spring and summer clothes are still in storage and my closet looks so dull and predictable when I open it everyday. Maybe this is the downside of stylebook. I know every single item by heart, have looked at it a million times. Things might have lost their appeal.
> 
> Or I have lost my mojo... :rain:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the whining. I know, I know, there's much worse than not knowing what to wear.



I would call it the Winter Doldrums. We have seen your clothing, and we know you have beautiful pieces! I think you're right about the Stylebook app too; so handy, but since you can study your closet endlessly, at times you can grow tired of looking at certain pieces. Just last week I was thinking about purging several items from my closet; but I really like them and they work well in my wardrobe! I think I just felt like I wanted to change things up.

So as others have stated, I would definitely make the effort to get out your red bag and yellow coat. Also please wear your LV scarf that I covet. If you don't you must agree to send it to me, so that I can wear it!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

I like the idea of mixing summer and winter clothes. It's just so cold still!
I went through my accessories and must admit that most of my scarves and jewelry is also dark and understated. (Except for the LV, Mimmy, you're right. And you will have every right to it, if I don't wear it soon!)
I love my red bag, but wearing it now would feel like walking barefoot in the snow with red toenails. Stupid comparison. Even my wit is fading. 
I agree with Jen that Pinterest is a great source of ideas. I even create virtual outfits with my clothes around pictures I found. I barely ever wear any of them, though.
Maybe I should start with the biannual wardrobe purging early. Taking winter out and summer in with a bit of overlap so I don't end up freezing to a very stylish yet unnecessary death.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I know you're right and I know how well you put your outfits together. And I do know you're in the same boat bearing with similar weather. I just seem to be so tired of trying. Maybe it's because all my spring and summer clothes are still in storage and my closet looks so dull and predictable when I open it everyday. Maybe this is the downside of stylebook. I know every single item by heart, have looked at it a million times. Things might have lost their appeal.
> Or I have lost my mojo... :rain:
> 
> Sorry about the whining. I know, I know, there's much worse than not knowing what to wear.



I think you are too kind on my outfits, they very limited and boring. I know what you mean regarding the weather and I agree with the girls that this is due to the bad weather, I just heard the weather forecast and apparently it should snow tomorrow! 

How about using a coral nail polish?

You have lovely pieces, I don't think I remember the scarf!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Happy Valentines Day![emoji173]&#65039; Yesterday was my birthday, so I enjoyed dinner out with my DH!
> 
> I had done no shopping this month until yesterday. I bought a basic black turtleneck shirt. More of a staple item. I have a birthday purchase in my budget, but since I have not been able to find it yet; it will have to wait! With the help of this thread I can be patient. I am learning. In the past, I would have felt that since it was my birthday I should buy something. Now I would rather wait for what I really want!
> 
> I did buy a Rachel Zoe jacket at the end of January. For some reason I just really wanted something from her line. I don't know why; I can't say that I am even a big fan of hers. I love this jacket though; it is so well made.
> View attachment 3273212
> View attachment 3273213
> 
> I will be going to the Pacific Northwest in April. It will still probably be a lot cooler than I am used to. I needed a jacket, and I think if I layer, this will work. I didn't want to buy a coat, because I would not have much use for it in FL. I love this jacket. It retailed for $475. It was on sale, and I used a gift card that I got for Christmas. My out of pocket expense was $38!! I think that this deal is almost "Jen Worthy"![emoji3]


cute! I'm completely obsessed with zippers right now. My most recent sweater I bought for CNY has a size zip.



Marylin said:


> You're right. It always feels like we haven't bought anything FOREVER, when in fact it was last weekend...





Jen123 said:


> Lol every time I think I haven't shopped in a while and I actually take a look at my notes it's always like 2 weeks maximum.... Oh well I try!


At least we try =) hehe



Jen123 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Celebrating with hubby at all?
> 
> Here is my outfit for sushi last night. Wearing kors by mk suede boots that I bought in 2011! The sweater is Vince that I purchased and January and have already worn 5+ times. I wore my Chanel boots with this outfit during the day.
> 
> View attachment 3273646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273647


cute! and i love the color lining in the boots



LVk8 said:


> Happy Valentines! [emoji8]
> 
> Hope all my fellow Yanks are enjoying Presidents Day and a relaxing Monday off [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I have been in Denver since late last week, partly for work and partly for fun. I had to buy snow pants for skiing bc mine didn't survive moving but got a really nice Marmot pair from Wilderness Exchange which is a cool local mountain sports equipment boutique that has a sample sale basement
> 
> View attachment 3274516
> 
> 
> Plus they're red for Valentines Day, cute [emoji5]&#65039;


love the red, super sharp!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I think you are too kind on my outfits, they very limited and boring. I know what you mean regarding the weather and I agree with the girls that this is due to the bad weather, I just heard the weather forecast and apparently it should snow tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> How about using a coral nail polish?
> 
> 
> 
> You have lovely pieces, I don't think I remember the scarf!



You are being too modest, Mina; your outfits are anything but boring!



eggtartapproved said:


> cute! I'm completely obsessed with zippers right now. My most recent sweater I bought for CNY has a size zip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we try =) hehe
> 
> 
> 
> cute! and i love the color lining in the boots
> 
> 
> 
> love the red, super sharp!



Thanks, eggtart! Zippers, pockets and belts; so many things to love![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

So my fiancé got me Chanel ballet flats today for my bday this weekend... Well they were too small so we went to exchange them and I ended up getting the espadrilles instead. I'm still so torn but I think I'll wear the espadrilles more, but the flats are so classic! Ah what do you guys think?


----------



## LVk8

Really depends on your style!  If you love the espadrilles and they go with your wardrobe more then definitely go with those!  

I think it's easy for people to veer off from their own style in the name of "but it's a classic!" (or any number of other excuses) which is what leads to overfull closets or a vicious buying / selling cycle.  If you love it, wear it loud & proud


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I think you are too kind on my outfits, they very limited and boring. I know what you mean regarding the weather and I agree with the girls that this is due to the bad weather, I just heard the weather forecast and apparently it should snow tomorrow!
> 
> How about using a coral nail polish?
> 
> You have lovely pieces, I don't think I remember the scarf!



Your clothes are so NOT boring!! I love all the patterns and colors you mix and match and you did a wonderful job on your weight-transition capsule wardrobe!
I took your advice and wore something coral. Coral underwear. it did improve my mood!

Btw this is the scarf I have barely worn.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> So my fiancé got me Chanel ballet flats today for my bday this weekend... Well they were too small so we went to exchange them and I ended up getting the espadrilles instead. I'm still so torn but I think I'll wear the espadrilles more, but the flats are so classic! Ah what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3278089



Oh! What a wonderful gift! I'm tending towards the espadrilles.  Not because I don't like the ballerinas, but I think the espadrilles fit better to your style, they're  a bit more modern, give you a younger, tougher look. You can wear ballerinas anytime, but the espadrilles I think have an expiration date. And there's always another birthday. 

And happy belated birthday to you! So many Aquariuses in my life now, I love it!


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Really depends on your style!  If you love the espadrilles and they go with your wardrobe more then definitely go with those!
> 
> I think it's easy for people to veer off from their own style in the name of "but it's a classic!" (or any number of other excuses) which is what leads to overfull closets or a vicious buying / selling cycle.  If you love it, wear it loud & proud



You are so right. I think I was thinking I needed the classic style for the sake of the amount of money spent on it... I mulled it over last night and decided the espadrilles definitely make my heart sing more than the flats. I wore them all day and was so happy with my decision!



Marylin said:


> Oh! What a wonderful gift! I'm tending towards the espadrilles.  Not because I don't like the ballerinas, but I think the espadrilles fit better to your style, they're  a bit more modern, give you a younger, tougher look. You can wear ballerinas anytime, but the espadrilles I think have an expiration date. And there's always another birthday.
> 
> And happy belated birthday to you! So many Aquariuses in my life now, I love it!



Thank you so much! Our sales associate said the same thing, he said the black ballet flats will always be around, but the espadrilles quickly sell out. I am so happy with them and as you said, they are so much more "me"! 

And thank you for the birthday wishes, my birthday is actually tomorrow (well I think it might already be tomorrow for your neck of the woods) so I am the first day of Pisces. I think there is some term for people like me who are on that borderline between signs. I read something once that those borderline people are mentally unstable


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Your clothes are so NOT boring!! I love all the patterns and colors you mix and match and you did a wonderful job on your weight-transition capsule wardrobe!
> I took your advice and wore something coral. Coral underwear. it did improve my mood!
> 
> Btw this is the scarf I have barely worn.



That scarf is too pretty to be sitting there unworn!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> You are so right. I think I was thinking I needed the classic style for the sake of the amount of money spent on it... I mulled it over last night and decided the espadrilles definitely make my heart sing more than the flats. I wore them all day and was so happy with my decision!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Our sales associate said the same thing, he said the black ballet flats will always be around, but the espadrilles quickly sell out. I am so happy with them and as you said, they are so much more "me"!
> 
> And thank you for the birthday wishes, my birthday is actually tomorrow (well I think it might already be tomorrow for your neck of the woods) so I am the first day of Pisces. I think there is some term for people like me who are on that borderline between signs. I read something once that those borderline people are mentally unstable




:lolots::lolots:Happy Birthday then again! 
Pisces are great! For some reason there seems to be a connection between Pisces and Scorpio. My dad was Pisces and he was the kindest, smartest, funniest man you can imagine. I'm really not an expert on signs, but I do think there's some truth in astrology.
And the truth is, these pretty shoes are meant for you and you should enjoy them and have a fantastic day! &#128144;


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> So my fiancé got me Chanel ballet flats today for my bday this weekend... Well they were too small so we went to exchange them and I ended up getting the espadrilles instead. I'm still so torn but I think I'll wear the espadrilles more, but the flats are so classic! Ah what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3278089



Happy Birthday, Jen![emoji512] I know by reading ahead that you chose the espadrilles. I think that you made the right decision; you will get so much wear out of them!



Marylin said:


> Your clothes are so NOT boring!! I love all the patterns and colors you mix and match and you did a wonderful job on your weight-transition capsule wardrobe!
> I took your advice and wore something coral. Coral underwear. it did improve my mood!
> 
> Btw this is the scarf I have barely worn.



This scarf, Marylin![emoji173] &#65039;You really must wear it. If you don't, I think it's mine?[emoji6]


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> :lolots::lolots:Happy Birthday then again!
> 
> Pisces are great! For some reason there seems to be a connection between Pisces and Scorpio. My dad was Pisces and he was the kindest, smartest, funniest man you can imagine. I'm really not an expert on signs, but I do think there's some truth in astrology.
> 
> And the truth is, these pretty shoes are meant for you and you should enjoy them and have a fantastic day! [emoji253]




Your dad sounds like a wonderful man [emoji173]&#65039; ... I agree that there seems to be a connection to signs in some way. 

Did you have a nice weekend? Have you gone to any balls yet?


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Happy Birthday, Jen![emoji512] I know by reading ahead that you chose the espadrilles. I think that you made the right decision; you will get so much wear out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> This scarf, Marylin![emoji173] &#65039;You really must wear it. If you don't, I think it's mine?[emoji6]




Thank you Mimmy!! I agree, these were so right for me! I have already worn them quite a bit, it was so nice out this weekend and the perfect espadrilles opportunity!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Your dad sounds like a wonderful man [emoji173]&#65039; ... I agree that there seems to be a connection to signs in some way.
> 
> Did you have a nice weekend? Have you gone to any balls yet?



Thank you Jen, for your kind words. My dad would have turned 90 on March seventh, he passed away over 5 years ago. (Yes, he had children late in his life ) He was forced to be a soldier in WW2, spent 7 years in Russian captivity being still a boy. He gained his freedom by being smart, kept his soul by being kind and his sanity thanks to his wonderful sense of humor. I want to say it's trying not to be too serious what he passed on to me - apart from his nose, which I could have lived without. 

I hope you had a wonderful birthday weekend. Did you get to see your family? I'm sure your mum surprised you with a wonderful gift! 

I'm sorry to say I haven't been to any events recently, also a bit relieved. After carnival it's quieting down here considerably. Which is great, because I have all these birthday parties to go to for my wonderful Aquarius and Pisces friends!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> You are being too modest, Mina; your outfits are anything but boring





Marylin said:


> Your clothes are so NOT boring!! I love all the patterns and colors you mix and match and you did a wonderful job on your weight-transition capsule wardrobe!
> I took your advice and wore something coral. Coral underwear. it did improve my mood!
> 
> Btw this is the scarf I have barely worn.



Aw, Mimmy  and Marylin you are both too kind. It means a lot, coming from you stylish ladies! 

Last week, I mistakenly misplaced one of the current trousers in the bag that I donated (with the bigger clothes). So, I now have 3 office trousers, 1 pair of jeans and a pair of trousers that are still too tight for wear (for now). I guess I will need to buy another pair...  In the meantime, there will be a lot of washing and ironing! 

Marylin, I  love your scarf! The pattern is quirky and interesting!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thank you Jen, for your kind words. My dad would have turned 90 on March seventh, he passed away over 5 years ago. (Yes, he had children late in his life ) He was forced to be a soldier in WW2, spent 7 years in Russian captivity being still a boy. He gained his freedom by being smart, kept his soul by being kind and his sanity thanks to his wonderful sense of humor. I want to say it's trying not to be too serious what he passed on to me - apart from his nose, which I could have lived without.
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful birthday weekend. Did you get to see your family? I'm sure your mum surprised you with a wonderful gift!
> 
> I'm sorry to say I haven't been to any events recently, also a bit relieved. After carnival it's quieting down here considerably. Which is great, because I have all these birthday parties to go to for my wonderful Aquarius and Pisces friends!



Wow, it is amazing what one person can go through in a lifetime. I am sure he has passed down some amazing stories and that is pretty neat you have had him in your life to learn so much from. 

My mom came down to see me this past weekend and it was so nice to see her. She brought me back a nice wool scarf from their New Zealand trip and a few Anthropologie tops  ... We always end up going shopping when she visits because I live within walking distance of Anthropologie and other stores. I was SO good this weekend and did not buy a single thing while shopping!! I know you ladies would be proud, I have only bought 1 thing this whole month


----------



## coconutsboston

Jen123 said:


> So my fiancé got me Chanel ballet flats today for my bday this weekend... Well they were too small so we went to exchange them and I ended up getting the espadrilles instead. I'm still so torn but I think I'll wear the espadrilles more, but the flats are so classic! Ah what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3278089


Both are fantastic, but I love the espadrilles on you.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Aw, Mimmy  and Marylin you are both too kind. It means a lot, coming from you stylish ladies!
> 
> Last week, I mistakenly misplaced one of the current trousers in the bag that I donated (with the bigger clothes). So, I now have 3 office trousers, 1 pair of jeans and a pair of trousers that are still too tight for wear (for now). I guess I will need to buy another pair...  In the meantime, there will be a lot of washing and ironing!
> 
> Marylin, I  love your scarf! The pattern is quirky and interesting!



Oh no! How misfortunate! Something very similar happened to me. I kind of lost a blazer/jacket I had only worn 3 times. I put it into my storage closet, or that's what I thought I did,and never found it again. I must have given it away. 
Well, at least you will need a smaller size soon anyways and then you won't miss the pants anymore.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Wow, it is amazing what one person can go through in a lifetime. I am sure he has passed down some amazing stories and that is pretty neat you have had him in your life to learn so much from.
> 
> My mom came down to see me this past weekend and it was so nice to see her. She brought me back a nice wool scarf from their New Zealand trip and a few Anthropologie tops  ... We always end up going shopping when she visits because I live within walking distance of Anthropologie and other stores. I was SO good this weekend and did not buy a single thing while shopping!! I know you ladies would be proud, I have only bought 1 thing this whole month



We are very proud of you,Jen! Great job! I looove anthropologie and I don't know how you manage to live so close yet not buy anything everytime you walk by. I guess I'm lucky living so far away.
We would love to see the scarf!


----------



## Jen123

coconutsboston said:


> Both are fantastic, but I love the espadrilles on you.




Thank you so much! I am so happy I went wit the espadrilles!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> We are very proud of you,Jen! Great job! I looove anthropologie and I don't know how you manage to live so close yet not buy anything everytime you walk by. I guess I'm lucky living so far away.
> 
> We would love to see the scarf!




Well that is why I have a shopping problem! There is so much in my area, it's hard to stay away. Everyone dresses so stylish too, which always makes me want something. 

I will post the scarf and my new top!


----------



## Mimmy

So I think I am going to be able to declare this month a "no shopping" month! I did buy a Topshop top, but I am going to call it a staple item and not count it. I don't plan on buying anything over the next 3 days. 

It was only $15 and since this month was my birthday month, I think that this is like "no shopping". Perhaps I am delusional, but to me this makes perfect sense! [emoji12]

Jen had a lot of willpower this month too! Believe me I looked for something to buy, but nothing was right. I am glad that I am getting better about not buying something just because I have the urge to shop!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> So I think I am going to be able to declare this month a "no shopping" month! I did buy a Topshop top, but I am going to call it a staple item and not count it. I don't plan on buying anything over the next 3 days.
> 
> It was only $15 and since this month was my birthday month, I think that this is like "no shopping". Perhaps I am delusional, but to me this makes perfect sense! [emoji12]
> 
> Jen had a lot of willpower this month too! Believe me I looked for something to buy, but nothing was right. I am glad that I am getting better about not buying something just because I have the urge to shop!



Congratulations to both of you! 
It makes perfect sense, Mimmy, that this was a no shopping month for you! Absolutely! 
I can totally relate to you not finding anything you like. Maybe we're getting more picky, which is great. I also don't even have the urge to buy anything. Except fo Chanel, which I hear calling my name....

I've stayed way under budget this month, so I will put that money onto my next trip to Chanel and not spend on anything else!!!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> So I think I am going to be able to declare this month a "no shopping" month! I did buy a Topshop top, but I am going to call it a staple item and not count it. I don't plan on buying anything over the next 3 days.
> 
> It was only $15 and since this month was my birthday month, I think that this is like "no shopping". Perhaps I am delusional, but to me this makes perfect sense! [emoji12]
> 
> Jen had a lot of willpower this month too! Believe me I looked for something to buy, but nothing was right. I am glad that I am getting better about not buying something just because I have the urge to shop!




Ah congrats on your no shopping month!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> So I think I am going to be able to declare this month a "no shopping" month! I did buy a Topshop top, but I am going to call it a staple item and not count it. I don't plan on buying anything over the next 3 days.
> 
> It was only $15 and since this month was my birthday month, I think that this is like "no shopping". Perhaps I am delusional, but to me this makes perfect sense! [emoji12]
> 
> Jen had a lot of willpower this month too! Believe me I looked for something to buy, but nothing was right. I am glad that I am getting better about not buying something just because I have the urge to shop!


Makes sense to me!

I am far from a no shopping month haha, but I'm happy with all my purchases! There's always March


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Congratulations to both of you!
> 
> It makes perfect sense, Mimmy, that this was a no shopping month for you! Absolutely!
> 
> I can totally relate to you not finding anything you like. Maybe we're getting more picky, which is great. I also don't even have the urge to buy anything. Except fo Chanel, which I hear calling my name....
> 
> 
> 
> I've stayed way under budget this month, so I will put that money onto my next trip to Chanel and not spend on anything else!!!



Thanks, Marylin! Part of my desire to keep well within my budget, is that an H bag is calling my name. Not a B or K; I would like to be a remain a bit secretive, until I hopefully find it!



Jen123 said:


> Ah congrats on your no shopping month!!!



Thanks, Jen! Although I took some liberty with the definition of "no shopping". 



eggtartapproved said:


> Makes sense to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I am far from a no shopping month haha, but I'm happy with all my purchases! There's always March




I am glad you are not judging me for my personal definition of "no shopping", hehe. 

I remember you having several no shopping months in 2015, so you are doing great imo!


----------



## LVk8

I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol

But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

I hope everyone had a nice weekend!

I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol
> 
> But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3287922




I love the way you organized everything! What a fun project to go through all of that!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> 
> I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3287961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287962


Great looks, Jen!  I looove those boots!  That color is perfect.


----------



## apl.79

LVk8 said:


> I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol
> 
> But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3287922


I totally agree on the pretty organization making life easier.  I've also noticed that I am less likely to buy things, because I don't want to mess up my system.  As I see that in print I think that sounds a little nutty, but it's true.

I'm really interested in your "no shopping" year.  I definitely don't want to go that far, but I am cutting back drastically.  I've only purchased a pair of workout pants and a North Face jacket in the past two months, which is pretty stellar for me.  I'm finding that most of the stuff that excites me is rather expensive, which means I can't buy much quantity wise.  Hence, cutting back on my purchases.  And I don't really need anything....  Anyway, I'm always intrigued by what motivates people to have no purchase months.  Space?  Finances?  Just the challenge itself?


----------



## LVk8

For me it is a couple things.  (a) I had too many clothes, haha (b) I lost 25lbs (c) I'd done so much buying/selling/rebuying that I decided to take a hard look at my closet and really get into what am I doing, are my closet additions additive or am I shopping mindlessly and coming home with essentially the same stuff that I already have at home?

So this year I'm focusing on curating my closet and seeing if I can get by shopping my own wardrobe rather than going shopping any time I have an event.  So far I've been to the beach, the mountains & two black tie events and have done well with the contents of my own closet!  The exceptions I made before the year were things like a bridesmaid dress I have to buy for a wedding this summer, replacements if something I love gets ruined and things that are true needs, like snowpants when you go to Colorado & don't have any, haha.  I also am not counting things like new undies or leggings.  So if I make it the whole year without mindlessly shopping & only buying when there is an actual need, I'll reward myself with a LV Epi Alma which has been something I've wanted for a long time &#55357;&#56473;


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol
> 
> But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3287922




The way your accessories are organized looks beautiful!


Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> 
> I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3287961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287962



Great outfits, Jen! An oyster festival sounds great too! May I ask the brand of your boots?


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> I totally agree on the pretty organization making life easier.  I've also noticed that I am less likely to buy things, because I don't want to mess up my system.  As I see that in print I think that sounds a little nutty, but it's true.
> 
> I'm really interested in your "no shopping" year.  I definitely don't want to go that far, but I am cutting back drastically.  I've only purchased a pair of workout pants and a North Face jacket in the past two months, which is pretty stellar for me.  I'm finding that most of the stuff that excites me is rather expensive, which means I can't buy much quantity wise.  Hence, cutting back on my purchases.  And I don't really need anything....  Anyway, I'm always intrigued by what motivates people to have no purchase months.  Space?  Finances?  Just the challenge itself?




Hi, apl! My no purchase month of February, is at least in part to having a tumultuous January. 

My husband's uncle passed away in January. His wife, my husband's aunt, decided that she really needed to downsize and move to a smaller condo. We are helping her to donate, sell, gift and move her stuff. I always was so impressed by how tidy their condo looked when we visited them. Although still neat, I now realize that every closet, drawer and cabinet held a bunch of stuff! They have really nice things, not "junk", but the amount really seems almost overwhelming! I have been gifted some really nice things too, but it started me thinking ...

I don't want this to be a depressing post, but it started me thinking about "how much stuff do I really need?"  I agree with you too, apl. The things that are really exciting me currently are pricey. So, I think that I will replace staple items when needed, fill gaps in my wardrobe if there are any, and save for the things that I really want!! [emoji7]


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> Hi, apl! My no purchase month of February, is at least in part to having a tumultuous January.
> 
> My husband's uncle passed away in January. His wife, my husband's aunt, decided that she really needed to downsize and move to a smaller condo. We are helping her to donate, sell, gift and move her stuff. I always was so impressed by how tidy their condo looked when we visited them. Although still neat, I now realize that every closet, drawer and cabinet held a bunch of stuff! They have really nice things, not "junk", but the amount really seems almost overwhelming! I have been gifted some really nice things too, but it started me thinking ...
> 
> I don't want this to be a depressing post, but it started me thinking about "how much stuff do I really need?"  I agree with you too, apl. The things that are really exciting me currently are pricey. So, I think that I will replace staple items when needed, fill gaps in my wardrobe if there are any, and save for the things that I really want!! [emoji7]


Mimmy, I am very sorry for your family's loss.

Difficult times and situations have a way of making us ask questions about our life.  I find that when I am facing some kind of uncertainty I have a great desire to reassess, which inevitably leads to me cleaning something out. It must be my way of controlling something.  And sometimes I am just sick of having "stuff"!

I hope we can stick with the replacement and filling gaps strategy.  It will be much better for our wallets if we can stick to it.  I'm not really sure what I am saving for yet, but a vernis LV wallet caught my eye and I haven't been able to stop thinking about it!  Maybe that needs to be my motivation...  Is there anything special that you want to save for?


----------



## Mimmy

apl.79 said:


> Mimmy, I am very sorry for your family's loss.
> 
> Difficult times and situations have a way of making us ask questions about our life.  I find that when I am facing some kind of uncertainty I have a great desire to reassess, which inevitably leads to me cleaning something out. It must be my way of controlling something.  And sometimes I am just sick of having "stuff"!
> 
> I hope we can stick with the replacement and filling gaps strategy.  It will be much better for our wallets if we can stick to it.  I'm not really sure what I am saving for yet, but a vernis LV wallet caught my eye and I haven't been able to stop thinking about it!  Maybe that needs to be my motivation...  Is there anything special that you want to save for?




Thank you for your condolences, apl. Our family is doing much better this month. 

A LV vernis wallet sounds beautiful! I am hoping to buy another H bag. Not a B or a K. [emoji6]There is no H store near me, so I stalk the website. I am keeping it a bit of a secret until I find it. I think that part of the thrill is the hunt!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! Part of my desire to keep well within my budget, is that an H bag is calling my name. Not a B or K; I would like to be a remain a bit secretive, until I hopefully find it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jen! Although I took some liberty with the definition of "no shopping".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you are not judging me for my personal definition of "no shopping", hehe.
> 
> I remember you having several no shopping months in 2015, so you are doing great imo!



Oh! a new H bag! Can't wait to see which one it will be. I looove your most recent one!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hi, apl! My no purchase month of February, is at least in part to having a tumultuous January.
> 
> My husband's uncle passed away in January. His wife, my husband's aunt, decided that she really needed to downsize and move to a smaller condo. We are helping her to donate, sell, gift and move her stuff. I always was so impressed by how tidy their condo looked when we visited them. Although still neat, I now realize that every closet, drawer and cabinet held a bunch of stuff! They have really nice things, not "junk", but the amount really seems almost overwhelming! I have been gifted some really nice things too, but it started me thinking ...
> 
> I don't want this to be a depressing post, but it started me thinking about "how much stuff do I really need?"  I agree with you too, apl. The things that are really exciting me currently are pricey. So, I think that I will replace staple items when needed, fill gaps in my wardrobe if there are any, and save for the things that I really want!! [emoji7]



I hadn't read through all the new posts when I was writing earlier. I'm so sorry you and your husband have to go through this. It is so sad to go through a loved one's possessions who has passed away. When my brother died 10 years ago, my sister in law couldn't face giving away any if his things for years. I totally agree with you though, that we accumulate too many things. Even though I think I'm pretty good with my own stuff, I have a hard time with giving or throwing away clothes or toys my children don't need anymore. I've kept all their books, I want to believe that one day they'll read them to their own children. The results of my reluctance are piling up in a spare room that I dread going into, but I know I have to do a major spring clean this year. 
I've found that selling stuff on eBay feels very liberating. I still have tons of clothes to donate and sell, but it feels great to give these things away and sometimes even get a little bit of money for it.  So, yeah to saving for the things we want and being very selective!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> 
> I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3287961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287962



You look great! Wish I could rock cream pants like you do. Just gave mine away. The boots are really cute, too!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol
> 
> But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3287922



Very pretty! I bet we would all love to shop YOUR closest now!


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> I totally agree on the pretty organization making life easier.  I've also noticed that I am less likely to buy things, because I don't want to mess up my system.  As I see that in print I think that sounds a little nutty, but it's true.
> 
> I'm really interested in your "no shopping" year.  I definitely don't want to go that far, but I am cutting back drastically.  I've only purchased a pair of workout pants and a North Face jacket in the past two months, which is pretty stellar for me.  I'm finding that most of the stuff that excites me is rather expensive, which means I can't buy much quantity wise.  Hence, cutting back on my purchases.  And I don't really need anything....  Anyway, I'm always intrigued by what motivates people to have no purchase months.  Space?  Finances?  Just the challenge itself?



Doesn't sound nutty to me at all! It's true that buying something out off your usual style messes things up, I totally agree on this! Once you get one thing that doesn't quite go with the rest of your wardrobe, you need to get a whole new outfit around it. If you have the space and money, I'd say go for it,  but it does complicate things for sure. 
On the other hand, I'm not sure if I've found my true style. And I know for sure that even if I found it, it's not set in stone. Things I'm selling on eBay now used to be things I loved. Wouldn't want to be seen dead in most of them now! 

Congratulations on being so disciplined! I like the approach of buying less,but better quality.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> For me it is a couple things.  (a) I had too many clothes, haha (b) I lost 25lbs (c) I'd done so much buying/selling/rebuying that I decided to take a hard look at my closet and really get into what am I doing, are my closet additions additive or am I shopping mindlessly and coming home with essentially the same stuff that I already have at home?
> 
> So this year I'm focusing on curating my closet and seeing if I can get by shopping my own wardrobe rather than going shopping any time I have an event.  So far I've been to the beach, the mountains & two black tie events and have done well with the contents of my own closet!  The exceptions I made before the year were things like a bridesmaid dress I have to buy for a wedding this summer, replacements if something I love gets ruined and things that are true needs, like snowpants when you go to Colorado & don't have any, haha.  I also am not counting things like new undies or leggings.  So if I make it the whole year without mindlessly shopping & only buying when there is an actual need, I'll reward myself with a LV Epi Alma which has been something I've wanted for a long time &#65533;&#65533;



Would love to see this fantastic wardrobe! Not just the jewelry section...


----------



## MinaAnais

LVk8 said:


> I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol
> 
> But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3287922



Most definitely! It's easier to remember to use jewellery when it's on display! I really like your display, it's well organised and very stylish!

I should clear out my jewellery as well, it's tricky as a lot of pieces were presents but they are not my style. I wonder if I should sell them and a single piece that I would actually wear now and in the future. Uhm.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Hi, apl! My no purchase month of February, is at least in part to having a tumultuous January.
> 
> My husband's uncle passed away in January. His wife, my husband's aunt, decided that she really needed to downsize and move to a smaller condo. We are helping her to donate, sell, gift and move her stuff. I always was so impressed by how tidy their condo looked when we visited them. Although still neat, I now realize that every closet, drawer and cabinet held a bunch of stuff! They have really nice things, not "junk", but the amount really seems almost overwhelming! I have been gifted some really nice things too, but it started me thinking ...
> 
> I don't want this to be a depressing post, but it started me thinking about "how much stuff do I really need?"  I agree with you too, apl. The things that are really exciting me currently are pricey. So, I think that I will replace staple items when needed, fill gaps in my wardrobe if there are any, and save for the things that I really want!! [emoji7]



Mimmy, I am very sorry for your family's loss. I hope this difficult time will strengthen the family bond.

It does indeed make one realise that we are overloaded with stuff.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I'm going for a "no shopping" year & have managed to buy undies & a bikini from the VS semi annual sale and snow pants, lol
> 
> But today I did go through all my jewelry, made a bunch of cuts & made a cute display for what I'm keeping.  Shopping your closet is easier when your closet looks cute [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3287922


i love the way you've organized things. We live in a small condo and I've been trying to find the perfect way to utilize the wall space to keep things less cluttered but also functional - saw some organization things this weekend but decided not to buy and make it ourselves.. DH and I love doing that kind of stuff, so until I decide on the perfect way, I'm not going to jump in and spend any unnecessary money. 



Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> 
> I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3287961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287962


yum, oysters! and great outfits!


----------



## LVk8

My setup was super inexpensive!  I made the cork board from a larger piece of cork and an old frame.  The hooks were ~$5 from an import/export furniture place in my city.  And the bracelet holder was like $7.99 at TJ Maxx, haha.  I used the cork board & hooks at my old place too but I did buy the bracelet holder, they used to live in a jumble in a bowl.  I was visiting with a friend a couple weeks ago who had a bracelet holder in her jewelry display and she told me to go to TJ Maxx bc that's where she got hers.

Marylin I have been not so great about adding stuff to Stylebook :shame:

I have a work trip to San Francisco this week so I'll pack things that I don't have in Stylebook yet so I can add photos & share some new outfits from the hotel.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh! a new H bag! Can't wait to see which one it will be. I looove your most recent one!







Marylin said:


> I hadn't read through all the new posts when I was writing earlier. I'm so sorry you and your husband have to go through this. It is so sad to go through a loved one's possessions who has passed away. When my brother died 10 years ago, my sister in law couldn't face giving away any if his things for years. I totally agree with you though, that we accumulate too many things. Even though I think I'm pretty good with my own stuff, I have a hard time with giving or throwing away clothes or toys my children don't need anymore. I've kept all their books, I want to believe that one day they'll read them to their own children. The results of my reluctance are piling up in a spare room that I dread going into, but I know I have to do a major spring clean this year.
> 
> I've found that selling stuff on eBay feels very liberating. I still have tons of clothes to donate and sell, but it feels great to give these things away and sometimes even get a little bit of money for it.  So, yeah to saving for the things we want and being very selective!



Thank you for your kind words, Marylin. I do agree that clearing out things can feel very liberating. No need to apologize for not reading through all my posts; a new H bag is something to look forward to! [emoji6]





MinaAnais said:


> Mimmy, I am very sorry for your family's loss. I hope this difficult time will strengthen the family bond.
> 
> 
> 
> It does indeed make one realise that we are overloaded with stuff.



Thank you for your condolences, MinaAnais. And I do think overall our family will come out of this stronger.


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> Great looks, Jen!  I looove those boots!  That color is perfect.



Thank you APL! 



LVk8 said:


> For me it is a couple things.  (a) I had too many clothes, haha (b) I lost 25lbs (c) I'd done so much buying/selling/rebuying that I decided to take a hard look at my closet and really get into what am I doing, are my closet additions additive or am I shopping mindlessly and coming home with essentially the same stuff that I already have at home?
> 
> So this year I'm focusing on curating my closet and seeing if I can get by shopping my own wardrobe rather than going shopping any time I have an event.  So far I've been to the beach, the mountains & two black tie events and have done well with the contents of my own closet!  The exceptions I made before the year were things like a bridesmaid dress I have to buy for a wedding this summer, replacements if something I love gets ruined and things that are true needs, like snowpants when you go to Colorado & don't have any, haha.  I also am not counting things like new undies or leggings.  So if I make it the whole year without mindlessly shopping & only buying when there is an actual need, I'll reward myself with a LV Epi Alma which has been something I've wanted for a long time &#65533;&#65533;



I really loved reading your motivations for cutting back this year. I have read that stepping back for a while does wonders with figuring out what is really missing!



Mimmy said:


> The way your accessories are organized looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> Great outfits, Jen! An oyster festival sounds great too! May I ask the brand of your boots?



Thanks Mimmy! They are Cordani! I bought them at rack 3 years ago 

I am really sorry to hear about your loss. That is so sweet of you to help with everything.


----------



## apl.79

LVk8 said:


> For me it is a couple things.  (a) I had too many clothes, haha (b) I lost 25lbs (c) I'd done so much buying/selling/rebuying that I decided to take a hard look at my closet and really get into what am I doing, are my closet additions additive or am I shopping mindlessly and coming home with essentially the same stuff that I already have at home?
> 
> So this year I'm focusing on curating my closet and seeing if I can get by shopping my own wardrobe rather than going shopping any time I have an event.  So far I've been to the beach, the mountains & two black tie events and have done well with the contents of my own closet!  The exceptions I made before the year were things like a bridesmaid dress I have to buy for a wedding this summer, replacements if something I love gets ruined and things that are true needs, like snowpants when you go to Colorado & don't have any, haha.  I also am not counting things like new undies or leggings.  So if I make it the whole year without mindlessly shopping & only buying when there is an actual need, I'll reward myself with a LV Epi Alma which has been something I've wanted for a long time &#55357;&#56473;


Sorry LVk8!  I missed your post somehow.  Congrats on the weight loss!  And to think I was proud of myself for losing the holiday pounds.  I like your terminology with "curating my closet". I think that is what I have been trying to do for a number of years, but failing.  I might do really well in a certain area like jeans or shoes, and then it falls apart with tees.  I get frustrated and end up buying things I don't really love because "this might work", or I just feel like buying something.  So I can relate a bit to the mindless shopping.  I really hope you can achieve your goal, so we can all share the love with your new Epi Alma!


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Doesn't sound nutty to me at all! It's true that buying something out off your usual style messes things up, I totally agree on this! Once you get one thing that doesn't quite go with the rest of your wardrobe, you need to get a whole new outfit around it. If you have the space and money, I'd say go for it,  but it does complicate things for sure.
> On the other hand, I'm not sure if I've found my true style. And I know for sure that even if I found it, it's not set in stone. Things I'm selling on eBay now used to be things I loved. Wouldn't want to be seen dead in most of them now!
> 
> Congratulations on being so disciplined! I like the approach of buying less,but better quality.


I hope I can stay disciplined!  

Style is such a fluid idea.  Do most people really find it?  I change my mind from season to season, so I can't really commit to anything.  The only things I can commit to are the things I won't wear!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> My setup was super inexpensive!  I made the cork board from a larger piece of cork and an old frame.  The hooks were ~$5 from an import/export furniture place in my city.  And the bracelet holder was like $7.99 at TJ Maxx, haha.  I used the cork board & hooks at my old place too but I did buy the bracelet holder, they used to live in a jumble in a bowl.  I was visiting with a friend a couple weeks ago who had a bracelet holder in her jewelry display and she told me to go to TJ Maxx bc that's where she got hers.


I saw a bracelet holder at my winner on the wknd but it was still pretty pricey. I plan to use an old frame too, but I also wan to build it directly into to wall. In my mind, this thing is perfect..in my mind lol...we'll see about execution...


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Thank you APL!
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved reading your motivations for cutting back this year. I have read that stepping back for a while does wonders with figuring out what is really missing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mimmy! They are Cordani! I bought them at rack 3 years ago
> 
> I am really sorry to hear about your loss. That is so sweet of you to help with everything.



Thanks, Jen! Of course I had to Google "Cordani" just now. [emoji6]



apl.79 said:


> I hope I can stay disciplined!
> 
> Style is such a fluid idea.  Do most people really find it?  I change my mind from season to season, so I can't really commit to anything.  The only things I can commit to are the things I won't wear!



I would say I have found a style that works for me; but I don't really know. I used to buy a lot of dressier designer clothing that didn't really fit my casual lifestyle. After donating, gifting and selling these things at a loss, I went to "fast fashion" thinking that if things were not going to stay in my closet for very long, at least they were cheap. I still bought good shoes and bags though. Unfortunately I think a lot of times the old adage "you get what you pay for" is true. Although a few of those items remain in my closet, many also were purged. 

So although my style is probably not set in stone, I hope that my buying habits have improved. I am really thinking about what I buy now. If it is pricey, but I love it, I try it out in my Stylebook closet. Sometimes I can justify the price, other times after putting some looks together, or not being able to, it's easier to make a decision. 

I am not saying that I will never buy fast fashion again, especially if I want a trend item, but I do think that often there is a reason that those items are cheap. I definitely don't want this to sound preachy, but I also think that I had my head buried in the sand. Often the low price was at the expense of the workers who made these clothes. So this is something I have really been thinking about; but I will leave this topic, as there is an entire thread for it. 

This thread is really helping me stay within my budget and hopefully at the same time add some well thought out closet additions! &#129300;


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen! Of course I had to Google "Cordani" just now. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I would say I have found a style that works for me; but I don't really know. I used to buy a lot of dressier designer clothing that didn't really fit my casual lifestyle. After donating, gifting and selling these things at a loss, I went to "fast fashion" thinking that if things were not going to stay in my closet for very long, at least they were cheap. I still bought good shoes and bags though. Unfortunately I think a lot of times the old adage "you get what you pay for" is true. Although a few of those items remain in my closet, many also were purged.
> 
> So although my style is probably not set in stone, I hope that my buying habits have improved. I am really thinking about what I buy now. If it is pricey, but I love it, I try it out in my Stylebook closet. Sometimes I can justify the price, other times after putting some looks together, or not being able to, it's easier to make a decision.
> 
> I am not saying that I will never buy fast fashion again, especially if I want a trend item, but I do think that often there is a reason that those items are cheap. I definitely don't want this to sound preachy, but I also think that I had my head buried in the sand. Often the low price was at the expense of the workers who made these clothes. So this is something I have really been thinking about; but I will leave this topic, as there is an entire thread for it.
> 
> This thread is really helping me stay within my budget and hopefully at the same time add some well thought out closet additions! &#129300;


This thread truly is invaluable for self reflection and motivation!  When I was younger I put very little thought into my purchases.  I bought things I liked and then went home and tried to make them work with whatever I already had.  Additionally, I paid zero attention to whether new items fit with whatever my style was at that moment.  Needless to say, it didn't always work out and it led to a lot of waste.  While I have never really been into Forever 21 type shopping, I wasn't paying close attention to quality or where items were made.  Maybe I just assumed that if I was shopping in a decent store the quality would be there, which of course it wasn't.  TPF has opened my eyes in so many ways.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Most definitely! It's easier to remember to use jewellery when it's on display! I really like your display, it's well organised and very stylish!
> 
> I should clear out my jewellery as well, it's tricky as a lot of pieces were presents but they are not my style. I wonder if I should sell them and a single piece that I would actually wear now and in the future. Uhm.



I think it would be a great idea to exchange your not so loved jewelry for one or two things you love. This way all the gifts will in some way be appreciated while you end up with less clutter and more style!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> My setup was super inexpensive!  I made the cork board from a larger piece of cork and an old frame.  The hooks were ~$5 from an import/export furniture place in my city.  And the bracelet holder was like $7.99 at TJ Maxx, haha.  I used the cork board & hooks at my old place too but I did buy the bracelet holder, they used to live in a jumble in a bowl.  I was visiting with a friend a couple weeks ago who had a bracelet holder in her jewelry display and she told me to go to TJ Maxx bc that's where she got hers.
> 
> Marylin I have been not so great about adding stuff to Stylebook :shame:
> 
> I have a work trip to San Francisco this week so I'll pack things that I don't have in Stylebook yet so I can add photos & share some new outfits from the hotel.



Looking forward to your California outfits! Can't wait for spring to get here. This is our backyard today....


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen! Of course I had to Google "Cordani" just now. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I would say I have found a style that works for me; but I don't really know. I used to buy a lot of dressier designer clothing that didn't really fit my casual lifestyle. After donating, gifting and selling these things at a loss, I went to "fast fashion" thinking that if things were not going to stay in my closet for very long, at least they were cheap. I still bought good shoes and bags though. Unfortunately I think a lot of times the old adage "you get what you pay for" is true. Although a few of those items remain in my closet, many also were purged.
> 
> So although my style is probably not set in stone, I hope that my buying habits have improved. I am really thinking about what I buy now. If it is pricey, but I love it, I try it out in my Stylebook closet. Sometimes I can justify the price, other times after putting some looks together, or not being able to, it's easier to make a decision.
> 
> I am not saying that I will never buy fast fashion again, especially if I want a trend item, but I do think that often there is a reason that those items are cheap. I definitely don't want this to sound preachy, but I also think that I had my head buried in the sand. Often the low price was at the expense of the workers who made these clothes. So this is something I have really been thinking about; but I will leave this topic, as there is an entire thread for it.
> 
> This thread is really helping me stay within my budget and hopefully at the same time add some well thought out closet additions! &#129300;



Totally agree on everything you said! I might repeat myself here, but I think what helped me most was the stylebook app, which I found thanks to you! I've been able to create so many looks without having to try them on and figured out what to give away much easier this way. I'm a bit worried about my spring and summer wardrobe though. Some of my favorite dresses won't fit I'm afraid, and I really don't know what my new summer style will be. It's not just because of having lost weight (still stuck at 10 kilos ) but also because I'm getting older and I can tell. Found a few grey hairs today... So will I have to change threads and join the women of a certain age...?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Totally agree on everything you said! I might repeat myself here, but I think what helped me most was the stylebook app, which I found thanks to you! I've been able to create so many looks without having to try them on and figured out what to give away much easier this way. I'm a bit worried about my spring and summer wardrobe though. Some of my favorite dresses won't fit I'm afraid, and I really don't know what my new summer style will be. It's not just because of having lost weight (still stuck at 10 kilos ) but also because I'm getting older and I can tell. Found a few grey hairs today... So will I have to change threads and join the women of a certain age...?




You have done so well with losing weight, Marylin. You don't look like you need to lose anymore! 

Ahh, Spring and Summer. The longest seasons in Florida.[emoji41] I will need help this summer too, as I really don't think I want to add many new Summer clothes. 

I know by your mod pics that you do not look old! A few gray hairs; not to worry. My family members all have gotten gray hairs at a fairly young age, even late 20's! There is no way you are changing threads. The women of a certain age (in no way meaning to disparage), would be puzzled as to why you were joining their thread!![emoji8]


----------



## shoes319

Mimmy said:


> Hi, apl! My no purchase month of February, is at least in part to having a tumultuous January.
> 
> My husband's uncle passed away in January. His wife, my husband's aunt, decided that she really needed to downsize and move to a smaller condo. We are helping her to donate, sell, gift and move her stuff. I always was so impressed by how tidy their condo looked when we visited them. Although still neat, I now realize that every closet, drawer and cabinet held a bunch of stuff! They have really nice things, not "junk", but the amount really seems almost overwhelming! I have been gifted some really nice things too, but it started me thinking ...
> 
> I don't want this to be a depressing post, but it started me thinking about "how much stuff do I really need?"  I agree with you too, apl. The things that are really exciting me currently are pricey. So, I think that I will replace staple items when needed, fill gaps in my wardrobe if there are any, and save for the things that I really want!! [emoji7]


I am sorry for your loss as well - and I feel it is a process when we start to feel too much stuff all around us - my mother has been purging now for a few years - everything that isn't nailed down I swear!  We joke about it but it's not a bad thing - and Sunday I went to a relative's baby shower - and felt so overwhelmed by the massive amount of baby clothes people gave!  Must have been over 100 outfits I swear - we don't need all this!!!  I kind of laughed to myself thinking - I am becoming my mother - or this purging/minimalist bug is working on me lol...

I am currently doing better with less purchases, purging, and on a budget thanks to dh!  It's all good though - I've over-consumed for many years - overcharged as well - I really want less stuff and more travel!  Making a few well thought out purchases each month is working for me!


----------



## Mimmy

shoes319 said:


> I am sorry for your loss as well - and I feel it is a process when we start to feel too much stuff all around us - my mother has been purging now for a few years - everything that isn't nailed down I swear!  We joke about it but it's not a bad thing - and Sunday I went to a relative's baby shower - and felt so overwhelmed by the massive amount of baby clothes people gave!  Must have been over 100 outfits I swear - we don't need all this!!!  I kind of laughed to myself thinking - I am becoming my mother - or this purging/minimalist bug is working on me lol...
> 
> I am currently doing better with less purchases, purging, and on a budget thanks to dh!  It's all good though - I've over-consumed for many years - overcharged as well - I really want less stuff and more travel!  Making a few well thought out purchases each month is working for me!




Thank you, shoes319 for the condolences and your insight! 

My husband's practice administrator is having a yard sale this weekend, and invited me to join in. Perfect timing! I should maybe step back a bit and reflect on the purging though. I may have caught the purging/minimalist bug too. My DH looked at some of the stuff I was getting rid of and said "you should keep those, they're really nice!" I don't think he's ever told me not to let go of something before.[emoji6]


----------



## dotty8

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> 
> I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3287961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287962


 
I like your booties


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> You have done so well with losing weight, Marylin. You don't look like you need to lose anymore!
> 
> Ahh, Spring and Summer. The longest seasons in Florida.[emoji41] I will need help this summer too, as I really don't think I want to add many new Summer clothes.
> 
> I know by your mod pics that you do not look old! A few gray hairs; not to worry. My family members all have gotten gray hairs at a fairly young age, even late 20's! There is no way you are changing threads. The women of a certain age (in no way meaning to disparage), would be puzzled as to why you were joining their thread!![emoji8]



Mimmy, I will print this and put it next to my mirror! I'm probably also a bit paranoid. So much that my boys included my worries into their recent birthday card: beyond the happy birthdays and love-yous they made a specific point to let me know that I really, really do not look as old as I am. Really! 
There were so many reallys in this card that it missed the point a bit...

I kind of like gray streaks in dark hair, it looks so sophisticated. Blond hair just gets frizzy. 

I'm looking forward to your summer looks! You really are the queen of hot weather style! That one week I spent in Florida last year I couldn't even think of dressing up. I especially have a hard time wearing jewelry when it's hot. And you always add such nice and special pieces to your outfits!


----------



## Marylin

shoes319 said:


> I am sorry for your loss as well - and I feel it is a process when we start to feel too much stuff all around us - my mother has been purging now for a few years - everything that isn't nailed down I swear!  We joke about it but it's not a bad thing - and Sunday I went to a relative's baby shower - and felt so overwhelmed by the massive amount of baby clothes people gave!  Must have been over 100 outfits I swear - we don't need all this!!!  I kind of laughed to myself thinking - I am becoming my mother - or this purging/minimalist bug is working on me lol...
> 
> I am currently doing better with less purchases, purging, and on a budget thanks to dh!  It's all good though - I've over-consumed for many years - overcharged as well - I really want less stuff and more travel!  Making a few well thought out purchases each month is working for me!



Great post! Im impressed by your insight. The hardest changes are the radical ones and it seems like yours was very radical! Would love to know more about your style and how you decide what gets to be part of it.
And I agree: we eventually will all turn into our mothers, which in most cases isn't a bad thing I'd say!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, shoes319 for the condolences and your insight!
> 
> My husband's practice administrator is having a yard sale this weekend, and invited me to join in. Perfect timing! I should maybe step back a bit and reflect on the purging though. I may have caught the purging/minimalist bug too. My DH looked at some of the stuff I was getting rid of and said "you should keep those, they're really nice!" I don't think he's ever told me not to let go of something before.[emoji6]



Just means you found the perfect style!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies! I've been really good sticking to my budget this year so far. So far I spent less than half of what I had allowed myself for the first quarter - well March has just begun...
But again, at the beginning of the month, I went and got myself something. Skirt was on sale at least. Doesn't look like much in the picture, but it's so versatile that I played with it for a long time in stylebook already!


----------



## Marylin

Number two - and three. It's a suit basically. The top has Pockets! The sleeves are a bit loose, I might ask my tailor to tighten them. Love the 70s vibe. Wouldn't wear it with a hat like this, though... It's Marc Cain   Borrowed the pic form their website.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Ladies! I've been really good sticking to my budget this year so far. So far I spent less than half of what I had allowed myself for the first quarter - well March has just begun...
> But again, at the beginning of the month, I went and got myself something. Skirt was on sale at least. Doesn't look like much in the picture, but it's so versatile that I played with it for a long time in stylebook already!


Lovely skirt! I can see it working well with your style and wardrobe!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Lovely skirt! I can see it working well with your style and wardrobe!



Thanks Mina! I didn't know the brand - it's called Marella - but wasn't surprised to find out it belongs to MaxMara which is one of my favorites. Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mina! I didn't know the brand - it's called Marella - but wasn't surprised to find out it belongs to MaxMara which is one of my favorites. Can't wait to wear it!


Marella! It's one of my favourite brands! Highly recommended!!! The quality  is great and the style is always a mix of classic and quirky.


----------



## LVk8

Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;




R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops




Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]




Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]




Purses above the rack of dresses




Hats above the rack of separates 




Shore storage







And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]

The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MinaAnais

LVk8 said:


> Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3290503
> 
> 
> R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops
> 
> View attachment 3290504
> 
> 
> Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3290506
> 
> 
> Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]
> 
> View attachment 3290508
> 
> 
> Purses above the rack of dresses
> 
> View attachment 3290510
> 
> 
> Hats above the rack of separates
> 
> View attachment 3290511
> 
> 
> Shore storage
> 
> View attachment 3290513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290512
> 
> 
> And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]
> 
> The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;



It's all so neat and tidy!!!! 

Your dog is adorable!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ladies! I've been really good sticking to my budget this year so far. So far I spent less than half of what I had allowed myself for the first quarter - well March has just begun...
> But again, at the beginning of the month, I went and got myself something. Skirt was on sale at least. Doesn't look like much in the picture, but it's so versatile that I played with it for a long time in stylebook already!


i love this skirt! Its' totally something I would wear



Marylin said:


> Number two - and three. It's a suit basically. The top has Pockets! The sleeves are a bit loose, I might ask my tailor to tighten them. Love the 70s vibe. Wouldn't wear it with a hat like this, though... It's Marc Cain   Borrowed the pic form their website.


love the top!! pockets!!



LVk8 said:


> Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3290503
> 
> 
> R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops
> 
> View attachment 3290504
> 
> 
> Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3290506
> 
> 
> Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]
> 
> View attachment 3290508
> 
> 
> Purses above the rack of dresses
> 
> View attachment 3290510
> 
> 
> Hats above the rack of separates
> 
> View attachment 3290511
> 
> 
> Shore storage
> 
> View attachment 3290513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290512
> 
> 
> And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]
> 
> The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;


so awesome!!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3290503
> 
> 
> R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops
> 
> View attachment 3290504
> 
> 
> Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3290506
> 
> 
> Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]
> 
> View attachment 3290508
> 
> 
> Purses above the rack of dresses
> 
> View attachment 3290510
> 
> 
> Hats above the rack of separates
> 
> View attachment 3290511
> 
> 
> Shore storage
> 
> View attachment 3290513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290512
> 
> 
> And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]
> 
> The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;



Wow! What a fantastic setup! You have a lot of clothes and still everything is so neat and organized!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Marella! It's one of my favourite brands! Highly recommended!!! The quality  is great and the style is always a mix of classic and quirky.



Naturally, you,my stylish friend, know about this brand   I had no idea they existed, even though I've been wearing Max Mara for decades! I do need to find out more about Marella now. Seems to me they're less expensive than their main brands, right? Are you wearing any of it at this time?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ladies! I've been really good sticking to my budget this year so far. So far I spent less than half of what I had allowed myself for the first quarter - well March has just begun...
> 
> But again, at the beginning of the month, I went and got myself something. Skirt was on sale at least. Doesn't look like much in the picture, but it's so versatile that I played with it for a long time in stylebook already!



I really like this skirt, Marylin. I also could see it matching a lot of things in my closet; if only closet sharing was possible.[emoji6]



Marylin said:


> Number two - and three. It's a suit basically. The top has Pockets! The sleeves are a bit loose, I might ask my tailor to tighten them. Love the 70s vibe. Wouldn't wear it with a hat like this, though... It's Marc Cain   Borrowed the pic form their website.



This is really cute!  It looks like something you can wear in a variety of ways. You could use the 2 pieces separately also.


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3290503
> 
> 
> R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops
> 
> View attachment 3290504
> 
> 
> Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3290506
> 
> 
> Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]
> 
> View attachment 3290508
> 
> 
> Purses above the rack of dresses
> 
> View attachment 3290510
> 
> 
> Hats above the rack of separates
> 
> View attachment 3290511
> 
> 
> Shore storage
> 
> View attachment 3290513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290512
> 
> 
> And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]
> 
> The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;




Your closet looks so inviting, LVk8! Your pup is adorable too!


----------



## shoes319

Marylin said:


> Great post! Im impressed by your insight. The hardest changes are the radical ones and it seems like yours was very radical! Would love to know more about your style and how you decide what gets to be part of it.
> And I agree: we eventually will all turn into our mothers, which in most cases isn't a bad thing I'd say!


Ooh I love the skirt you bought! something I would wear a lot of as well!  One big change I made was narrowing down colors - I love love the black and white mode - greys and burgundy -I purged all brown because quite frankly, I don't like brown! I bought pieces just because - and shoes - but prefer black! I've done a lot of browsing - learning -I don't think a capsule wardrobe is my thing - but having less and loving every single item is working.  Accepting that I have a work wardrobe and less casual items because it's hard to dress 5 days a week and enjoy it!  But I do like dresses for the ease for work - and have a love affair with stripes lol...it feels weird as I have nothing hanging over me to WANT this month yet - it is my birthday month and I will be visiting Boston in a bit so am hoping to find a couple of fun things from Anthropologie and Athleta - planning one work shoe and a casual for spring but no need to purchase yet as it is a few months away here...


----------



## LVk8

Thank you all for the closet and puppy love!  



Marylin said:


> Wow! What a fantastic setup! *You have a lot of clothes* and still everything is so neat and organized!




I always feel like I have too many clothes - and I have gotten rid of a lot!!!  I used to fit even more in half the amount of space [emoji33]

Shoes I feel good - I have 26 pairs total which includes everything down to flip flops, sneakers & sport cleats.  Purses - 10, SLGs - 12.  Clothes...I don't store anything for seasonality so everything I own hangs in the closet.

I love to wear color and like to have options so I know I'm not a candidate for a true capsule wardrobe although the idea appeals to me.  Probably where I could make real cuts are with separates bc I tend to reach for dresses.  But in the summer I love to wear shorts with silk tops so maybe not....I don't know!  I do need to load everything into Stylebook and get a real handle on things.

But in the meantime I am enjoying having a cute closet! It's a lot more fun to shop your wardrobe when everything is organized adorably [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LVk8

shoes319 said:


> Ooh I love the skirt you bought! something I would wear a lot of as well!  One big change I made was narrowing down colors - I love love the black and white mode - greys and burgundy -I purged all brown because quite frankly, I don't like brown! I bought pieces just because - and shoes - but prefer black! I've done a lot of browsing - learning -I don't think a capsule wardrobe is my thing - but having less and loving every single item is working.  Accepting that I have a work wardrobe and less casual items because it's hard to dress 5 days a week and enjoy it!  But I do like dresses for the ease for work - and have a love affair with stripes lol...it feels weird as I have nothing hanging over me to WANT this month yet - it is my birthday month and I will be visiting Boston in a bit so am hoping to find a couple of fun things from Anthropologie and Athleta - planning one work shoe and a casual for spring but no need to purchase yet as it is a few months away here...




I also love a good stripe! 

I'm a big believer in wearing colors that flatter.  I got rid of nearly all pastels for that exact reason.  I wish I could wear yellow bc it's so cheery and happy but pretty much always washes me out.

And 100% agreed on having less and loving it all even if you still have kind of a lot [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Number two - and three. It's a suit basically. The top has Pockets! The sleeves are a bit loose, I might ask my tailor to tighten them. Love the 70s vibe. Wouldn't wear it with a hat like this, though... It's Marc Cain   Borrowed the pic form their website.


I love this outfit!  It makes me think minimalist Mad Men.  Very chic!  The zipper detail on your new skirt is pretty great.  Prominent zippers to add such zest!


----------



## apl.79

LVk8 said:


> Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3290503
> 
> 
> R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops
> 
> View attachment 3290504
> 
> 
> Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3290506
> 
> 
> Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]
> 
> View attachment 3290508
> 
> 
> Purses above the rack of dresses
> 
> View attachment 3290510
> 
> 
> Hats above the rack of separates
> 
> View attachment 3290511
> 
> 
> Shore storage
> 
> View attachment 3290513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290512
> 
> 
> And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]
> 
> The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;


Wow!  I'm experiencing closet envy.  If I had a space like that I would probably just sit in there with a glass of wine and gaze at all of the pretty things.&#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57207;


----------



## Marylin

shoes319 said:


> Ooh I love the skirt you bought! something I would wear a lot of as well!  One big change I made was narrowing down colors - I love love the black and white mode - greys and burgundy -I purged all brown because quite frankly, I don't like brown! I bought pieces just because - and shoes - but prefer black! I've done a lot of browsing - learning -I don't think a capsule wardrobe is my thing - but having less and loving every single item is working.  Accepting that I have a work wardrobe and less casual items because it's hard to dress 5 days a week and enjoy it!  But I do like dresses for the ease for work - and have a love affair with stripes lol...it feels weird as I have nothing hanging over me to WANT this month yet - it is my birthday month and I will be visiting Boston in a bit so am hoping to find a couple of fun things from Anthropologie and Athleta - planning one work shoe and a casual for spring but no need to purchase yet as it is a few months away here...



Thank you shoes, that's very kind!
Cutting down on colors is a pretty good way of narrowing down what to wear. In the end, not every color looks good on everyone anyway. I've been considering getting my colors done professionally (I really don't know how to say this in English, I must apologize...) 

Boston! What a wonderful place to shop!! I'm sure it's going to be a fantastic birthday trip!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for the closet and puppy love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel like I have too many clothes - and I have gotten rid of a lot!!!  I used to fit even more in half the amount of space [emoji33]
> 
> Shoes I feel good - I have 26 pairs total which includes everything down to flip flops, sneakers & sport cleats.  Purses - 10, SLGs - 12.  Clothes...I don't store anything for seasonality so everything I own hangs in the closet.
> 
> I love to wear color and like to have options so I know I'm not a candidate for a true capsule wardrobe although the idea appeals to me.  Probably where I could make real cuts are with separates bc I tend to reach for dresses.  But in the summer I love to wear shorts with silk tops so maybe not....I don't know!  I do need to load everything into Stylebook and get a real handle on things.
> 
> But in the meantime I am enjoying having a cute closet! It's a lot more fun to shop your wardrobe when everything is organized adorably [emoji5]&#65039;



26 pairs?? How do you do it? You do have seasons right? Amazing!
I didn't mean to judge you about having a lot of clothes, I'm so sorry it came across that way! I was merely admiring how neatly you gave everything its place and how well you organized everything! Wish I could put everything I own into one spot!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you, Ladies, for all your compliments. I knew I had some of you with the pockets. 
I wore the skirt today. Was considering a Chanel necklace with it, but it was too much somehow. It's still quite cold outside, so I had to go with a long cardigan, tights and boots. 
Btw. Also has pockets...


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Naturally, you,my stylish friend, know about this brand   I had no idea they existed, even though I've been wearing Max Mara for decades! I do need to find out more about Marella now. Seems to me they're less expensive than their main brands, right? Are you wearing any of it at this time?



I do like Max Mara, its such an elegant and understated brand. Their coat and bags are incredibly well made! Personally, I feel more at ease when I wear an item from a lesser known brand. If I would buy a Max Mara coat, I would be forever looking at the item and watching carefully how I would store or even hang it.:shame:

Marella may have similar pricings than Max Mara. Like its bigger sister, it is an understated style that focuses on qualitative items but their items seem to be more individual and not necessarily in line with the seasonal trends.  So far, I only have a jacket and the pink blouse, but I am planning to add some more, with time.





If you liked Marella and want to stick with another brand of the same group, have a look at SportMax. It may be for a younger audience but they do often have some smart blazers in their collection. 

Alternatively, there is always Iro and Gerard Darel. I adore Gerard Darel, their clothes are beautifully made and incredibly easy to wear.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Ladies, for all your compliments. I knew I had some of you with the pockets.
> I wore the skirt today. Was considering a Chanel necklace with it, but it was too much somehow. It's still quite cold outside, so I had to go with a long cardigan, tights and boots.
> Btw. Also has pockets...


What a great find! And you look so tiny!!!!


----------



## LVk8

Ooo is that skirt tweed with leather?  It looks so awesome!

I also love the houndstooth jacket.  I have a houndstooth dress that I love for work but it's in tan/brown tones rather than black/white 

Speaking of outfits this is what I wore today.  Yea Stylebook [emoji5]&#65039;




I didn't upload my purse or jewelry but I'm wearing a burgundy Goyard St Louis, dangly gold hoops & a gold and diamond pendant in the shape of a leaf 

Oh and 26 pairs of shoes - yes we have seasons!  And I do have 4 pairs of tall flat boots for wintry situations - camel, brown, black & green (the green are Hunters). A big way I cut down on shoes is that I had a pretty serious sports injury a couple years ago so I'm not really supposed to wear high heels anymore.  I kept a few pairs of wedges or booties with wedge heels & of course living in TX I have cowboy boots which have a small heel but I only keep 1 fab metallic strappy pair of stilettos for formal occasions since they're kind of a no-no [emoji85]


----------



## Jen123

dotty8 said:


> I like your booties



Thanks dotty! 



Marylin said:


> Ladies! I've been really good sticking to my budget this year so far. So far I spent less than half of what I had allowed myself for the first quarter - well March has just begun...
> But again, at the beginning of the month, I went and got myself something. Skirt was on sale at least. Doesn't look like much in the picture, but it's so versatile that I played with it for a long time in stylebook already!



That skirt is so pretty, and I love the way you pair it with your gorg Chanel bag!! Even better that it was a sale find  You are doing so well with the budget! 



Marylin said:


> Number two - and three. It's a suit basically. The top has Pockets! The sleeves are a bit loose, I might ask my tailor to tighten them. Love the 70s vibe. Wouldn't wear it with a hat like this, though... It's Marc Cain   Borrowed the pic form their website.



That is such an awesome outfit! Not only chic, but it looks very comfortable too!


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Still working on getting things loaded into Stylebook but I'm happy with my closet at this point [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3290503
> 
> 
> R side dresses and long pants, L side shorts, skirts & tops
> 
> View attachment 3290504
> 
> 
> Workout tees and leggings in the storage below, bras in one drawer & undies in the other.  With a pipe amongst the tanks/tees since this nook clearly used to be a kitchen or a bathroom [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3290506
> 
> 
> Socks in a wicker bin on the ground, optional pup nap spot [emoji190]
> 
> View attachment 3290508
> 
> 
> Purses above the rack of dresses
> 
> View attachment 3290510
> 
> 
> Hats above the rack of separates
> 
> View attachment 3290511
> 
> 
> Shore storage
> 
> View attachment 3290513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290512
> 
> 
> And a puppy in the bottom L [emoji23]
> 
> The only other shoes I own are a pair of Havaianas, a pair of Adidas and a pair of Hunters which all live downstairs next to the patio door for quick pup exits [emoji173]&#65039;



Your closet looks amazing! It is always nice to be able to see everything, I feel like it gets worn more that way. I recently made room for my sweaters in my closet that are normally folded in my dresser drawer, and I find myself reaching for them a lot more now. 



MinaAnais said:


> I do like Max Mara, its such an elegant and understated brand. Their coat and bags are incredibly well made! Personally, I feel more at ease when I wear an item from a lesser known brand. If I would buy a Max Mara coat, I would be forever looking at the item and watching carefully how I would store or even hang it.:shame:
> 
> Marella may have similar pricings than Max Mara. Like its bigger sister, it is an understated style that focuses on qualitative items but their items seem to be more individual and not necessarily in line with the seasonal trends.  So far, I only have a jacket and the pink blouse, but I am planning to add some more, with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked Marella and want to stick with another brand of the same group, have a look at SportMax. It may be for a younger audience but they do often have some smart blazers in their collection.
> 
> Alternatively, there is always Iro and Gerard Darel. I adore Gerard Darel, their clothes are beautifully made and incredibly easy to wear.



Those tops are sooooo cute! I am a sucker for blouses!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I do like Max Mara, its such an elegant and understated brand. Their coat and bags are incredibly well made! Personally, I feel more at ease when I wear an item from a lesser known brand. If I would buy a Max Mara coat, I would be forever looking at the item and watching carefully how I would store or even hang it.:shame:
> 
> Marella may have similar pricings than Max Mara. Like its bigger sister, it is an understated style that focuses on qualitative items but their items seem to be more individual and not necessarily in line with the seasonal trends.  So far, I only have a jacket and the pink blouse, but I am planning to add some more, with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked Marella and want to stick with another brand of the same group, have a look at SportMax. It may be for a younger audience but they do often have some smart blazers in their collection.
> 
> Alternatively, there is always Iro and Gerard Darel. I adore Gerard Darel, their clothes are beautifully made and incredibly easy to wear.


 
Thank you so much for your insight! I will check out Marella and Gerard Darel immediately. I have seen Sportmax, but I can't really say I paid much attention. I should. Obviously. Iro is becoming one of my favorites for blouses and jackets, but they're also not cheap. But considering how much wear I get out of them, they're always worth it. 

I love your blouse and jacket! You really do know your patterns, don't you? The blouse especially is something I'd totally wear as well! 

Talking about Max Mara coats. Yes, they are somewhat of a staple, but I feel it's only the camel ones that hold their style and value. I have a black military looking one that is just not stylish any more. Yes, it's 12 years old,  but other coats still look modern and wearable. So Max Mara isn't always the choice for classics. I'm a bit disappointed by their recent collection, I must say. What do you think about the stars and flowers?


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Ooo is that skirt tweed with leather?  It looks so awesome!
> 
> I also love the houndstooth jacket.  I have a houndstooth dress that I love for work but it's in tan/brown tones rather than black/white
> 
> Speaking of outfits this is what I wore today.  Yea Stylebook [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3291899
> 
> 
> I didn't upload my purse or jewelry but I'm wearing a burgundy Goyard St Louis, dangly gold hoops & a gold and diamond pendant in the shape of a leaf
> 
> Oh and 26 pairs of shoes - yes we have seasons!  And I do have 4 pairs of tall flat boots for wintry situations - camel, brown, black & green (the green are Hunters). A big way I cut down on shoes is that I had a pretty serious sports injury a couple years ago so I'm not really supposed to wear high heels anymore.  I kept a few pairs of wedges or booties with wedge heels & of course living in TX I have cowboy boots which have a small heel but I only keep 1 fab metallic strappy pair of stilettos for formal occasions since they're kind of a no-no [emoji85]



Thanks LVk8! It's tweed and some kind of polyester I think, but it does go well with black leather. 
I'm so sorry about your injury! How terrible. Wedges are a great alternative for high heels. And pleeease : show us your cowboy boots,would you?

I like your dress/shoe combination. The whole outfit looks so summery and comfy. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thanks dotty!
> 
> 
> 
> That skirt is so pretty, and I love the way you pair it with your gorg Chanel bag!! Even better that it was a sale find  You are doing so well with the budget!
> 
> 
> 
> That is such an awesome outfit! Not only chic, but it looks very comfortable too!



Thanks Jen. You noticed the Chanel, didn't you?  it's pretty much the only big black bag I'm wearing. Bought it 18 months ago and cpw now is less than 10  ! 
Well my sale finds are nothing like yours. It was about 30% less, but better than nothing. I did pay full price for the black top and pants. It's the new collection, the material quite thin and flowy, so I'll have to wait for much warmer days! 

How is it going with your not shopping resolution? If that's what it was...


----------



## cwxx

Work has been a bit crazy lately which is good news for my wallet - didn't really have time to buy any new clothes in February (though nail polishes and other home items are another story ). With the weather here being so unpredictable I've been recycling the same few outfits every week. A bit boring but also freeing in a way. I've been wearing pants more often since I'm in love with a pair of heeled booties I got in Dec. Apparently, I've been wearing one pair (my sole pair of jeans!) too much as I've found a dreaded crotch rip. So this month is going to be jean month...I'm already dreading it, pant shopping has always been a nightmare for me. I've put in an order for a bunch on sale from Nordstrom Rack, here's to hoping at least one fits! Anyone have any suggestions for jeans? I prefer a darker wash, I'm also on the shorter side (5'5'') but not skinny (size 8) with athletic/curvy legs but no butt so basically the total opposite of every jean company's imagined body fit. 

LVk8 what an enviable closet! I love how everything is organized and easily visible and accessible - that's closet goals right there. I've never lived in a house with large closets, when I have the time, you've inspired me to think about possible closet renos...

Marylin, a polished and lovely look as usual! I like tweed skirt, but I must say I like your top the most - the black trim on white, and the small v are just wonderful. May I ask the brand?


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Work has been a bit crazy lately which is good news for my wallet - didn't really have time to buy any new clothes in February (though nail polishes and other home items are another story ). With the weather here being so unpredictable I've been recycling the same few outfits every week. A bit boring but also freeing in a way. I've been wearing pants more often since I'm in love with a pair of heeled booties I got in Dec. Apparently, I've been wearing one pair (my sole pair of jeans!) too much as I've found a dreaded crotch rip. So this month is going to be jean month...I'm already dreading it, pant shopping has always been a nightmare for me. I've put in an order for a bunch on sale from Nordstrom Rack, here's to hoping at least one fits! Anyone have any suggestions for jeans? I prefer a darker wash, I'm also on the shorter side (5'5'') but not skinny (size 8) with athletic/curvy legs but no butt so basically the total opposite of every jean company's imagined body fit.
> 
> LVk8 what an enviable closet! I love how everything is organized and easily visible and accessible - that's closet goals right there. I've never lived in a house with large closets, when I have the time, you've inspired me to think about possible closet renos...
> 
> Marylin, a polished and lovely look as usual! I like tweed skirt, but I must say I like your top the most - the black trim on white, and the small v are just wonderful. May I ask the brand?



Hi cwxx! Nice to have you back! Thanks for the compliment. The shirt is a Ralph Lauren long sleeved cotton T that was quite inexpensive for 60. The v has a small hook in the top which looks good with tiny and short necklaces. 

I'm with you about pant shopping! Fortunately there's this SA in my favorite department store who calls every now and then to let me know there might be something for me to look at. She's usually right, but I'm still dreading shopping for jeans. I also only have one pair left, that's quite worn. I like Closed sometimes and Cambio. But I think we're quite opposite body wise. I have a larger mid section with belly and butt, a little bit taller with about 5'8. When I was younger this used to be quite tall and all my pants were too short. Nowadays girls are sooo tall and their legs so long that some designers don't even bother with leg length, assuming you get them tailored anyway. 
My sister wears NYDJ a lot, she's 5'2 and tiny. You might want to check some of their styles?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> What a great find! And you look so tiny!!!!



Mina, I can take the same picture and NOT look tiny at all! 
Btw, my husband just came back from London tonight and got me the British instyle. First page I opened I saw a very nice backpack. It's by Marella!


----------



## Mimmy

I was invited to participate in a multi-family yard sale yesterday. Sold some clothing, costume jewelry, home goods, slg's and other miscellaneous items. Didn't make the most money, but made some money on stuff that I never use or wear anymore. None of it was high end, so it would not have been worth trying to sell for more, and otherwise would have been donated. I have already donated a lot of items over the past few months, so I was happy to make some money. It will go into my handbag fund. Hooray! [emoji322]

It was a good eye opener too. I sold items for pennies on the dollar. Some were well used, so totally worth it! Others nearly new, so money wasted. After my no shopping February, I really have the shopping bug right now, but my recent experiences are really helping me to curb my impulse buys!

I know that some of you live in Europe. Do you have yard or garage sales too?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I was invited to participate in a multi-family yard sale yesterday. Sold some clothing, costume jewelry, home goods, slg's and other miscellaneous items. Didn't make the most money, but made some money on stuff that I never use or wear anymore. None of it was high end, so it would not have been worth trying to sell for more, and otherwise would have been donated. I have already donated a lot of items over the past few months, so I was happy to make some money. It will go into my handbag fund. Hooray! [emoji322]
> 
> It was a good eye opener too. I sold items for pennies on the dollar. Some were well used, so totally worth it! Others nearly new, so money wasted. After my no shopping February, I really have the shopping bug right now, but my recent experiences are really helping me to curb my impulse buys!
> 
> I know that some of you live in Europe. Do you have yard or garage sales too?



I hear you! Selling stuff on eBay often makes me wonder, why some of my wonderful, expensive, hardly or not at all worn clothes don't find a new home, even though I ask for almost nothing, while other items that aren't really worth much get lots of bids. There's probably some kind of science behind it, maybe eBay is not the right place for luxury items, but it's cheap and easy, while some resellers ask for too much provision. But I also have to say that it feels good anytime I get rid of something I don't love anymore, no matter how much I paid for it. 

We do have flea markets, which is more of a semi professional way to sell household goods and antiques, or some times specialty flea markets for kid's clothes and toys organized by the parish or preschools. Garage sales are very rare, I was always wanting to do one, but I'd feel weird having my neighbors go through my junk.... (When I was little, just learning English, I thought people sell their garages in garage sales. Stupid Americans, right? )


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I hear you! Selling stuff on eBay often makes me wonder, why some of my wonderful, expensive, hardly or not at all worn clothes don't find a new home, even though I ask for almost nothing, while other items that aren't really worth much get lots of bids. There's probably some kind of science behind it, maybe eBay is not the right place for luxury items, but it's cheap and easy, while some resellers ask for too much provision. But I also have to say that it feels good anytime I get rid of something I don't love anymore, no matter how much I paid for it.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have flea markets, which is more of a semi professional way to sell household goods and antiques, or some times specialty flea markets for kid's clothes and toys organized by the parish or preschools. Garage sales are very rare, I was always wanting to do one, but I'd feel weird having my neighbors go through my junk.... (When I was little, just learning English, I thought people sell their garages in garage sales. Stupid Americans, right? )




I thought garage/yard sales were probably more of an American thing. I went to my friend's neighborhood, so my things were judged by her neighbors. It's funny too; in some ways I did feel judged for my stuff. Especially when people would ask me to lower the price, and still not buy my item. There also seemed to be more "professional" buyers. I am pretty sure that they were buying stuff to resell, which is fine with me! [emoji385]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Ladies, for all your compliments. I knew I had some of you with the pockets.
> I wore the skirt today. Was considering a Chanel necklace with it, but it was too much somehow. It's still quite cold outside, so I had to go with a long cardigan, tights and boots.
> Btw. Also has pockets...


looks awesome!



MinaAnais said:


> I do like Max Mara, its such an elegant and understated brand. Their coat and bags are incredibly well made! Personally, I feel more at ease when I wear an item from a lesser known brand. If I would buy a Max Mara coat, I would be forever looking at the item and watching carefully how I would store or even hang it.:shame:
> 
> Marella may have similar pricings than Max Mara. Like its bigger sister, it is an understated style that focuses on qualitative items but their items seem to be more individual and not necessarily in line with the seasonal trends.  So far, I only have a jacket and the pink blouse, but I am planning to add some more, with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked Marella and want to stick with another brand of the same group, have a look at SportMax. It may be for a younger audience but they do often have some smart blazers in their collection.
> 
> Alternatively, there is always Iro and Gerard Darel. I adore Gerard Darel, their clothes are beautifully made and incredibly easy to wear.


i love houndstooth - had a jacket in that print but had to let it go as it wasn't looking too new anymore =(



LVk8 said:


> Ooo is that skirt tweed with leather?  It looks so awesome!
> 
> I also love the houndstooth jacket.  I have a houndstooth dress that I love for work but it's in tan/brown tones rather than black/white
> 
> Speaking of outfits this is what I wore today.  Yea Stylebook [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3291899
> 
> 
> I didn't upload my purse or jewelry but I'm wearing a burgundy Goyard St Louis, dangly gold hoops & a gold and diamond pendant in the shape of a leaf
> 
> Oh and 26 pairs of shoes - yes we have seasons!  And I do have 4 pairs of tall flat boots for wintry situations - camel, brown, black & green (the green are Hunters). A big way I cut down on shoes is that I had a pretty serious sports injury a couple years ago so I'm not really supposed to wear high heels anymore.  I kept a few pairs of wedges or booties with wedge heels & of course living in TX I have cowboy boots which have a small heel but I only keep 1 fab metallic strappy pair of stilettos for formal occasions since they're kind of a no-no [emoji85]


grt dress!



Mimmy said:


> I was invited to participate in a multi-family yard sale yesterday. Sold some clothing, costume jewelry, home goods, slg's and other miscellaneous items. Didn't make the most money, but made some money on stuff that I never use or wear anymore. None of it was high end, so it would not have been worth trying to sell for more, and otherwise would have been donated. I have already donated a lot of items over the past few months, so I was happy to make some money. It will go into my handbag fund. Hooray! [emoji322]
> 
> It was a good eye opener too. I sold items for pennies on the dollar. Some were well used, so totally worth it! Others nearly new, so money wasted. After my no shopping February, I really have the shopping bug right now, but my recent experiences are really helping me to curb my impulse buys!
> 
> I know that some of you live in Europe. Do you have yard or garage sales too?


way to let things go! I think just the experience of it, regardless of making any money, is just great to keep the momentum going. To get some money back is just icing on the cake =)


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> Hi cwxx! Nice to have you back! Thanks for the compliment. The shirt is a Ralph Lauren long sleeved cotton T that was quite inexpensive for 60. The v has a small hook in the top which looks good with tiny and short necklaces.
> 
> I'm with you about pant shopping! Fortunately there's this SA in my favorite department store who calls every now and then to let me know there might be something for me to look at. She's usually right, but I'm still dreading shopping for jeans. I also only have one pair left, that's quite worn. I like Closed sometimes and Cambio. But I think we're quite opposite body wise. I have a larger mid section with belly and butt, a little bit taller with about 5'8. When I was younger this used to be quite tall and all my pants were too short. Nowadays girls are sooo tall and their legs so long that some designers don't even bother with leg length, assuming you get them tailored anyway.
> My sister wears NYDJ a lot, she's 5'2 and tiny. You might want to check some of their styles?



Thanks Marylin! Maybe I should just suck it up and go into a dept store...I just feel bad when I try on 10 pairs of pants and don't buy any. It's also a bit shocking how high jean prices have gotten! Not that long ago, I remember buying Seven for all mankind jeans at bloomies full price for 130ish. Now retail is double that! Ah well, another reason to shop smarter and the wardrobe first


----------



## Myrkur

I think I can finally join this thread again. I just went through my closet again and I think I am finally almost satisfied with everything I have. I just want a few more silk sleeveless tops for the summer. 

This is what I currently have, I have 32 pieces in total (underwear not included) . this will be my Spring/summer wardrobe as I have a few more wool sweaters that I am storing upstairs in boxes. (Wool really is my weakness, I have too many)  and here is a list of all my items shown below, as you can see I like natural materials and basic colors (and blue!!) 

Photo 1: 
1: Black dressy top
2: Navy pure  linen long sleeved  blouse
3: black and white striped pure  linen tshirt 
4: tshirt from Petit Bateau pure cotton 

Photo 2:
1: white pure linen long sleeved  blouse
2: blush pink long sleeved blouse 
3: black long sleeved blouse 
4: light blue pure cotton long sleeved shirt 

Photo 3: 
1: blue pure cashmere cardigan 
2: charcoal cashmere biker cardigan
3: teal colored pure cashmere cardigan 
4: baby blue waist pure cashmere cardigan

Photo 4: 
1: denim waist jacket 
2: red dressy jacket
3: wool mix grey cardigan 
4: light grey pure cotton cardigan 

Photo 5: 
1: white cotton cardigan
2: black cotton cardigan
3: pure cashmere vneck camel sweater 
4: pure cashmere navy vneck sweater 

Photo 6: 
1: pure cotton navy dress 
2: pure wool navy dress
3: pure silk white and red dress 
4: pure cotton white midi skirt (high waisted) 

Photo 7: 
1: dark blue denims  skinny jeans 
2; light blue denims straight model
3: black skinny jeans
4: simple black leggings 

Photo 8: 
1: hight waisted levis shorts 
2: high waisted pure denim skirt 
3: pure cotton striped skirt 
4: pure cotton black skirt


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Thanks Marylin! Maybe I should just suck it up and go into a dept store...I just feel bad when I try on 10 pairs of pants and don't buy any. It's also a bit shocking how high jean prices have gotten! Not that long ago, I remember buying Seven for all mankind jeans at bloomies full price for 130ish. Now retail is double that! Ah well, another reason to shop smarter and the wardrobe first



Don't feel bad trying things on and not buying anything. This is business and the relationships we have with SAs in the stores are just that: business relationships. You might end up buying something, you might not. But it's important to try things on and get professional advice. I do think it's important to invest in ONE good pair of jeans. I personally only need one. If it looks good, I don't want to wear any other anyway!


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> I think I can finally join this thread again. I just went through my closet again and I think I am finally almost satisfied with everything I have. I just want a few more silk sleeveless tops for the summer.
> 
> This is what I currently have, I have 32 pieces in total (underwear not included) . this will be my Spring/summer wardrobe as I have a few more wool sweaters that I am storing upstairs in boxes. (Wool really is my weakness, I have too many)  and here is a list of all my items shown below, as you can see I like natural materials and basic colors (and blue!!)
> 
> Photo 1:
> 1: Black dressy top
> 2: Navy pure  linen long sleeved  blouse
> 3: black and white striped pure  linen tshirt
> 4: tshirt from Petit Bateau pure cotton
> 
> Photo 2:
> 1: white pure linen long sleeved  blouse
> 2: blush pink long sleeved blouse
> 3: black long sleeved blouse
> 4: light blue pure cotton long sleeved shirt
> 
> Photo 3:
> 1: blue pure cashmere cardigan
> 2: charcoal cashmere biker cardigan
> 3: teal colored pure cashmere cardigan
> 4: baby blue waist pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> Photo 4:
> 1: denim waist jacket
> 2: red dressy jacket
> 3: wool mix grey cardigan
> 4: light grey pure cotton cardigan
> 
> Photo 5:
> 1: white cotton cardigan
> 2: black cotton cardigan
> 3: pure cashmere vneck camel sweater
> 4: pure cashmere navy vneck sweater
> 
> Photo 6:
> 1: pure cotton navy dress
> 2: pure wool navy dress
> 3: pure silk white and red dress
> 4: pure cotton white midi skirt (high waisted)
> 
> Photo 7:
> 1: dark blue denims  skinny jeans
> 2; light blue denims straight model
> 3: black skinny jeans
> 4: simple black leggings
> 
> Photo 8:
> 1: hight waisted levis shorts
> 2: high waisted pure denim skirt
> 3: pure cotton striped skirt
> 4: pure cotton black skirt
> 
> View attachment 3295171
> 
> View attachment 3295172
> 
> View attachment 3295173
> 
> View attachment 3295174
> 
> View attachment 3295175
> 
> View attachment 3295176
> 
> View attachment 3295177
> 
> View attachment 3295178



Myrkur! Welcome back. I was wondering where you went!
Wow! I'm in total awe about your minimalist wardrobe. Everything seems to go with everything. This is completely and totally shopping your own wardrobe! And everything is so versatile! I can see tons of looks already by just having one look. Please post some of the outfits you're doing with all of these nice clothes!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen. You noticed the Chanel, didn't you?  it's pretty much the only big black bag I'm wearing. Bought it 18 months ago and cpw now is less than 10  !
> 
> Well my sale finds are nothing like yours. It was about 30% less, but better than nothing. I did pay full price for the black top and pants. It's the new collection, the material quite thin and flowy, so I'll have to wait for much warmer days!
> 
> 
> 
> How is it going with your not shopping resolution? If that's what it was...




That is a great cost per wear for the bag! That is the best thing about bags and jewelry, they get the lowest cost per wear out of everything I own.

The budget resolution is going so so.... I haven't bought clothes since January but I went over my budget in January and February. I bought a Hermes bracelet in February so I feel great that I only bought 1 item even though it was over my dollar budget. I am starting to be really tempted by spring clothes. I want a couple trendy pieces like some jumpsuits and rompers but I feel bad justifying it when I have gone over budget the past two months!


----------



## Jen123

Myrkur said:


> I think I can finally join this thread again. I just went through my closet again and I think I am finally almost satisfied with everything I have. I just want a few more silk sleeveless tops for the summer.
> 
> This is what I currently have, I have 32 pieces in total (underwear not included) . this will be my Spring/summer wardrobe as I have a few more wool sweaters that I am storing upstairs in boxes. (Wool really is my weakness, I have too many)  and here is a list of all my items shown below, as you can see I like natural materials and basic colors (and blue!!)
> 
> Photo 1:
> 1: Black dressy top
> 2: Navy pure  linen long sleeved  blouse
> 3: black and white striped pure  linen tshirt
> 4: tshirt from Petit Bateau pure cotton
> 
> Photo 2:
> 1: white pure linen long sleeved  blouse
> 2: blush pink long sleeved blouse
> 3: black long sleeved blouse
> 4: light blue pure cotton long sleeved shirt
> 
> Photo 3:
> 1: blue pure cashmere cardigan
> 2: charcoal cashmere biker cardigan
> 3: teal colored pure cashmere cardigan
> 4: baby blue waist pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> Photo 4:
> 1: denim waist jacket
> 2: red dressy jacket
> 3: wool mix grey cardigan
> 4: light grey pure cotton cardigan
> 
> Photo 5:
> 1: white cotton cardigan
> 2: black cotton cardigan
> 3: pure cashmere vneck camel sweater
> 4: pure cashmere navy vneck sweater
> 
> Photo 6:
> 1: pure cotton navy dress
> 2: pure wool navy dress
> 3: pure silk white and red dress
> 4: pure cotton white midi skirt (high waisted)
> 
> Photo 7:
> 1: dark blue denims  skinny jeans
> 2; light blue denims straight model
> 3: black skinny jeans
> 4: simple black leggings
> 
> Photo 8:
> 1: hight waisted levis shorts
> 2: high waisted pure denim skirt
> 3: pure cotton striped skirt
> 4: pure cotton black skirt
> 
> View attachment 3295171
> 
> View attachment 3295172
> 
> View attachment 3295173
> 
> View attachment 3295174
> 
> View attachment 3295175
> 
> View attachment 3295176
> 
> View attachment 3295177
> 
> View attachment 3295178




Oh my goodness I admire how you have cut down so much! That is incredible!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Myrkur! Welcome back. I was wondering where you went!
> 
> Wow! I'm in total awe about your minimalist wardrobe. Everything seems to go with everything. This is completely and totally shopping your own wardrobe! And everything is so versatile! I can see tons of looks already by just having one look. Please post some of the outfits you're doing with all of these nice clothes!







Jen123 said:


> Oh my goodness I admire how you have cut down so much! That is incredible!





Thank you ladies! I am still looking for some silk camisoles I can wear during summer when it gets really hot (or when I'm on holiday). But this is pretty much it! I will try to post my outfits as much as I can in this thread [emoji4] great to be back!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Don't feel bad trying things on and not buying anything. This is business and the relationships we have with SAs in the stores are just that: business relationships. You might end up buying something, you might not. But it's important to try things on and get professional advice. I do think it's important to invest in ONE good pair of jeans. I personally only need one. If it looks good, I don't want to wear any other anyway!




I agree! after YEAAAARS of searching,  I finally found the perfect black skinny jeans by Acne that fit perfectly! It's probably my most worn item.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is a great cost per wear for the bag! That is the best thing about bags and jewelry, they get the lowest cost per wear out of everything I own.
> 
> The budget resolution is going so so.... I haven't bought clothes since January but I went over my budget in January and February. I bought a Hermes bracelet in February so I feel great that I only bought 1 item even though it was over my dollar budget. I am starting to be really tempted by spring clothes. I want a couple trendy pieces like some jumpsuits and rompers but I feel bad justifying it when I have gone over budget the past two months!



Oh a Hermes bracelet! 
Well, it's an investment piece, right? I'm still saving for my next Chanel, and of course I will totally go over budget the month I can finally afford it. It's planned into my yearly amount and I'm using the money I got from my eBay sales. So, what I want to say is this. It does make a difference whether you buy tons of clothes or one pricey item for the same amount of money. I do think it's about what things are worth. 
Temptation, right. You might want to think about what you really want and need. Spring is just staring - well, at least where you are...  So go out and get some ideas and then buy what's worth your money and make an informed decision. You're so pretty. You'll look good in anything! Make sure the things you buy are worth being worn by you!


----------



## Myrkur

Jen123 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> 
> I wanted to post my ready for spring outfits from the weekend. We went to an oyster festival and it was a ton of fun. I am wearing the new Anthro top in the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3287961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287962




These are cute  outfits!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Myrkur said:


> I think I can finally join this thread again. I just went through my closet again and I think I am finally almost satisfied with everything I have. I just want a few more silk sleeveless tops for the summer.
> 
> This is what I currently have, I have 32 pieces in total (underwear not included) . this will be my Spring/summer wardrobe as I have a few more wool sweaters that I am storing upstairs in boxes. (Wool really is my weakness, I have too many)  and here is a list of all my items shown below, as you can see I like natural materials and basic colors (and blue!!)
> 
> Photo 1:
> 1: Black dressy top
> 2: Navy pure  linen long sleeved  blouse
> 3: black and white striped pure  linen tshirt
> 4: tshirt from Petit Bateau pure cotton
> 
> Photo 2:
> 1: white pure linen long sleeved  blouse
> 2: blush pink long sleeved blouse
> 3: black long sleeved blouse
> 4: light blue pure cotton long sleeved shirt
> 
> Photo 3:
> 1: blue pure cashmere cardigan
> 2: charcoal cashmere biker cardigan
> 3: teal colored pure cashmere cardigan
> 4: baby blue waist pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> Photo 4:
> 1: denim waist jacket
> 2: red dressy jacket
> 3: wool mix grey cardigan
> 4: light grey pure cotton cardigan
> 
> Photo 5:
> 1: white cotton cardigan
> 2: black cotton cardigan
> 3: pure cashmere vneck camel sweater
> 4: pure cashmere navy vneck sweater
> 
> Photo 6:
> 1: pure cotton navy dress
> 2: pure wool navy dress
> 3: pure silk white and red dress
> 4: pure cotton white midi skirt (high waisted)
> 
> Photo 7:
> 1: dark blue denims  skinny jeans
> 2; light blue denims straight model
> 3: black skinny jeans
> 4: simple black leggings
> 
> Photo 8:
> 1: hight waisted levis shorts
> 2: high waisted pure denim skirt
> 3: pure cotton striped skirt
> 4: pure cotton black skirt
> 
> View attachment 3295171
> 
> View attachment 3295172
> 
> View attachment 3295173
> 
> View attachment 3295174
> 
> View attachment 3295175
> 
> View attachment 3295176
> 
> View attachment 3295177
> 
> View attachment 3295178


WOW, just amazing. We actually have very similar looking pieces so I'm looking forward to seeing how you style everything and maybe give me some ideas to pare down more.


----------



## Mimmy

cwxx said:


> Thanks Marylin! Maybe I should just suck it up and go into a dept store...I just feel bad when I try on 10 pairs of pants and don't buy any. It's also a bit shocking how high jean prices have gotten! Not that long ago, I remember buying Seven for all mankind jeans at bloomies full price for 130ish. Now retail is double that! Ah well, another reason to shop smarter and the wardrobe first




I don't think that you should feel badly about trying on several pairs of pants, yet not buying, cwxx. If they're not right for you, they will not get worn and just stay in your closet. There will be other times when you make purchases.


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> I think I can finally join this thread again. I just went through my closet again and I think I am finally almost satisfied with everything I have. I just want a few more silk sleeveless tops for the summer.
> 
> This is what I currently have, I have 32 pieces in total (underwear not included) . this will be my Spring/summer wardrobe as I have a few more wool sweaters that I am storing upstairs in boxes. (Wool really is my weakness, I have too many)  and here is a list of all my items shown below, as you can see I like natural materials and basic colors (and blue!!)
> 
> Photo 1:
> 1: Black dressy top
> 2: Navy pure  linen long sleeved  blouse
> 3: black and white striped pure  linen tshirt
> 4: tshirt from Petit Bateau pure cotton
> 
> Photo 2:
> 1: white pure linen long sleeved  blouse
> 2: blush pink long sleeved blouse
> 3: black long sleeved blouse
> 4: light blue pure cotton long sleeved shirt
> 
> Photo 3:
> 1: blue pure cashmere cardigan
> 2: charcoal cashmere biker cardigan
> 3: teal colored pure cashmere cardigan
> 4: baby blue waist pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> Photo 4:
> 1: denim waist jacket
> 2: red dressy jacket
> 3: wool mix grey cardigan
> 4: light grey pure cotton cardigan
> 
> Photo 5:
> 1: white cotton cardigan
> 2: black cotton cardigan
> 3: pure cashmere vneck camel sweater
> 4: pure cashmere navy vneck sweater
> 
> Photo 6:
> 1: pure cotton navy dress
> 2: pure wool navy dress
> 3: pure silk white and red dress
> 4: pure cotton white midi skirt (high waisted)
> 
> Photo 7:
> 1: dark blue denims  skinny jeans
> 2; light blue denims straight model
> 3: black skinny jeans
> 4: simple black leggings
> 
> Photo 8:
> 1: hight waisted levis shorts
> 2: high waisted pure denim skirt
> 3: pure cotton striped skirt
> 4: pure cotton black skirt
> 
> View attachment 3295171
> 
> View attachment 3295172
> 
> View attachment 3295173
> 
> View attachment 3295174
> 
> View attachment 3295175
> 
> View attachment 3295176
> 
> View attachment 3295177
> 
> View attachment 3295178




This is really a great post, Myrkur! Listing your items, and showing photos of them really enabled me to picture your closet. After viewing this, I went back to my closet to see if I had any more items that I was no longer wearing. I found 2 tops. I am nowhere near your numbers, but your post reinforces my current thinking, that "less really can be more".


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> That is a great cost per wear for the bag! That is the best thing about bags and jewelry, they get the lowest cost per wear out of everything I own.
> 
> The budget resolution is going so so.... I haven't bought clothes since January but I went over my budget in January and February. I bought a Hermes bracelet in February so I feel great that I only bought 1 item even though it was over my dollar budget. I am starting to be really tempted by spring clothes. I want a couple trendy pieces like some jumpsuits and rompers but I feel bad justifying it when I have gone over budget the past two months!




Ahh, that bracelet, Jen! Definitely worth going over budget for!

I am trying to get a strategy for Spring and Summer. Later on in the week, the temps in FL are predicted to be in the 80's! "Winter" is fleeting here. It will really be a challenge to see if I can shop my closet, and not add too many new items to my closet. Maybe a new bag and a few accessories will keep me on track!


----------



## LVk8

Myrkur that is amazing! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

cwxx I rarely do pants either.  I only own 3 pairs! I'm more of a dresses / skirts person even though I often feel compelled to try them on too

My minor feat of shopping my closet is busting out my trench coat for the rain this week: 




I actually haven't worn it at all since moving back to TX.  Straight up closet abuse, letting a Burberry trench go to waste like that!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Oh a Hermes bracelet!
> 
> Well, it's an investment piece, right? I'm still saving for my next Chanel, and of course I will totally go over budget the month I can finally afford it. It's planned into my yearly amount and I'm using the money I got from my eBay sales. So, what I want to say is this. It does make a difference whether you buy tons of clothes or one pricey item for the same amount of money. I do think it's about what things are worth.
> 
> Temptation, right. You might want to think about what you really want and need. Spring is just staring - well, at least where you are...  So go out and get some ideas and then buy what's worth your money and make an informed decision. You're so pretty. You'll look good in anything! Make sure the things you buy are worth being worn by you!




Here it my bracelet. I have been wanting the h clic for a long time and when I saw this color combo I about died! I told myself the only way I can have it is if I don't buy a single other thing for the month, so at least I held myself accountable for the purchase! 




You are so sweet, that makes my day! 

I took your advice and did a major spring/summer closet inventory. I found that most of my dresses and shorts don't fit, they are too small. I was about 10 lbs lighter when I bought most of it. I am debating whether to give it up or keep it. I have been at a standstill with my weight for nearly a year. 

I definitely need some dresses for day and night. It gets HOT here. I lived most of my life up north so my wardrobe is more geared towards winter clothing and I just haven't invested in much summer clothing throughout the years. I only own a few skirts so I would like to buy some more. I also want to add a couple trendy items, like a dressy  jumpsuit. I went to this amazing rooftop patio over the weekend and I was wearing my standard outfit - jeans, espadrilles, striped tee, leather jacket - and I felt so out of place because everyone looked so dressy and chic. It seems my uniform might not work in this new city like it did in my old locations.


----------



## Jen123

Myrkur said:


> These are cute  outfits!




Thank you!!



Mimmy said:


> Ahh, that bracelet, Jen! Definitely worth going over budget for!
> 
> I am trying to get a strategy for Spring and Summer. Later on in the week, the temps in FL are predicted to be in the 80's! "Winter" is fleeting here. It will really be a challenge to see if I can shop my closet, and not add too many new items to my closet. Maybe a new bag and a few accessories will keep me on track!




If you figure out a strategy let me know because I am about to cave any minute and buy a bunch of warm weather clothing! I am trying soooooo hard not to but it's already warm here like it is in FL for you.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Myrkur that is amazing! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> cwxx I rarely do pants either.  I only own 3 pairs! I'm more of a dresses / skirts person even though I often feel compelled to try them on too
> 
> My minor feat of shopping my closet is busting out my trench coat for the rain this week:
> 
> View attachment 3296162
> 
> 
> I actually haven't worn it at all since moving back to TX.  Straight up closet abuse, letting a Burberry trench go to waste like that!


i'm glad you're using it again!!



Jen123 said:


> Here it my bracelet. I have been wanting the h clic for a long time and when I saw this color combo I about died! I told myself the only way I can have it is if I don't buy a single other thing for the month, so at least I held myself accountable for the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3296359
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, that makes my day!
> 
> I took your advice and did a major spring/summer closet inventory. I found that most of my dresses and shorts don't fit, they are too small. I was about 10 lbs lighter when I bought most of it. I am debating whether to give it up or keep it. I have been at a standstill with my weight for nearly a year.
> 
> I definitely need some dresses for day and night. It gets HOT here. I lived most of my life up north so my wardrobe is more geared towards winter clothing and I just haven't invested in much summer clothing throughout the years. I only own a few skirts so I would like to buy some more. I also want to add a couple trendy items, like a dressy  jumpsuit. I went to this amazing rooftop patio over the weekend and I was wearing my standard outfit - jeans, espadrilles, striped tee, leather jacket - and I felt so out of place because everyone looked so dressy and chic. It seems my uniform might not work in this new city like it did in my old locations.


congrats, so pretty! I'd like a clic clac too but deciding on a color scheme is definitely tough. I'm wanting standard black and I can't even decide if I want gold or silver hardware lol..then I get sidetracked by other colors...


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> i'm glad you're using it again!!
> 
> congrats, so pretty! I'd like a clic clac too but deciding on a color scheme is definitely tough. I'm wanting standard black and I can't even decide if I want gold or silver hardware lol..then I get sidetracked by other colors...



They are very difficult to pick! I always thought about a neutral, but once I saw this combo I felt like it was perfectly girly and suited the design of the bracelet.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Myrkur that is amazing! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> cwxx I rarely do pants either.  I only own 3 pairs! I'm more of a dresses / skirts person even though I often feel compelled to try them on too
> 
> My minor feat of shopping my closet is busting out my trench coat for the rain this week:
> 
> View attachment 3296162
> 
> 
> I actually haven't worn it at all since moving back to TX.  Straight up closet abuse, letting a Burberry trench go to waste like that!



Good for you that you don't need rain coats a lot, but a Burberry is so much more than that! I think I have the exact same one and I love it almost as much as its longer brother. Wonderful coat! Glad you get to wear it!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Here it my bracelet. I have been wanting the h clic for a long time and when I saw this color combo I about died! I told myself the only way I can have it is if I don't buy a single other thing for the month, so at least I held myself accountable for the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3296359
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, that makes my day!
> 
> I took your advice and did a major spring/summer closet inventory. I found that most of my dresses and shorts don't fit, they are too small. I was about 10 lbs lighter when I bought most of it. I am debating whether to give it up or keep it. I have been at a standstill with my weight for nearly a year.
> 
> I definitely need some dresses for day and night. It gets HOT here. I lived most of my life up north so my wardrobe is more geared towards winter clothing and I just haven't invested in much summer clothing throughout the years. I only own a few skirts so I would like to buy some more. I also want to add a couple trendy items, like a dressy  jumpsuit. I went to this amazing rooftop patio over the weekend and I was wearing my standard outfit - jeans, espadrilles, striped tee, leather jacket - and I felt so out of place because everyone looked so dressy and chic. It seems my uniform might not work in this new city like it did in my old locations.



Soooo pretty! And it goes so well with your skin tone! Perfect choice! 
I'd say toss what doesn't fit you or doesn't please you. Our bodies change, 10 pounds is nothing, we've seen you, you're still so tiny! Once you know what you have, you'll be able to figure out what you need. Make a list, look around and only buy what is perfect and what you love. Maybe only one thing at a time. Then take it home and see if it goes with your lifestyle and with the items you already own. If you can cross all of this of, it is a good choice and you should keep it.
Don't go out of your way though to look like the others, it's still you who needs to feel good. But if you do feel better dressing up, invest in only a few pieces that help you achieve that goal. Shoes can do it, a bag and for me it's always the Blazers.


----------



## LVk8

Jen123 said:


> Here it my bracelet. I have been wanting the h clic for a long time and when I saw this color combo I about died! I told myself the only way I can have it is if I don't buy a single other thing for the month, so at least I held myself accountable for the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3296359
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, that makes my day!
> 
> I took your advice and did a major spring/summer closet inventory. I found that most of my dresses and shorts don't fit, they are too small. I was about 10 lbs lighter when I bought most of it. I am debating whether to give it up or keep it. I have been at a standstill with my weight for nearly a year.
> 
> I definitely need some dresses for day and night. It gets HOT here. I lived most of my life up north so my wardrobe is more geared towards winter clothing and I just haven't invested in much summer clothing throughout the years. I only own a few skirts so I would like to buy some more. I also want to add a couple trendy items, like a dressy  jumpsuit. I went to this amazing rooftop patio over the weekend and I was wearing my standard outfit - jeans, espadrilles, striped tee, leather jacket - and I felt so out of place because everyone looked so dressy and chic. It seems my uniform might not work in this new city like it did in my old locations.



A couple years ago when I gained weight (it was more like 20 than 10 [emoji12]) I saved my favorites in a box.  Then when I lost the weight it was the best clothing reward ever!  Plus it felt like shopping even though it was all my own stuff already, lol

Since I take good care of my clothes & the rest were in good condition, I mostly did consignment or buy-sell-trade boutiques like Buffalo Exchange/Crossroads & traded for pieces that fit.  I'm sure I could have done better on eBay but I had too much other stuff going on to manage that at the time.

But yes agree with Marylin, add some pieces to your wardrobe items that fit & make you feel fab bc it will make all the difference [emoji106]

And congrats on a new city!  It is funny how different cities have different styles.  I've been noticing this in my city bc we're heading into festival season so the crowd & street fashion changes [emoji41]



Marylin said:


> Good for you that you don't need rain coats a lot, but a Burberry is so much more than that! I think I have the exact same one and I love it almost as much as its longer brother. Wonderful coat! Glad you get to wear it!




I usually just wear my leather jacket!  Especially in the winter bc it keeps cold wind out more than a trench does.  




This was last year's major closet splurge.  I sought far and wide for the right non-black leather motorcycle jacket [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> Don't feel bad trying things on and not buying anything. This is business and the relationships we have with SAs in the stores are just that: business relationships. You might end up buying something, you might not. But it's important to try things on and get professional advice. I do think it's important to invest in ONE good pair of jeans. I personally only need one. If it looks good, I don't want to wear any other anyway!





Mimmy said:


> I don't think that you should feel badly about trying on several pairs of pants, yet not buying, cwxx. If they're not right for you, they will not get worn and just stay in your closet. There will be other times when you make purchases.



I need to repeat all of this advice every time I go in to a dept store ! It may be bad habits from when I was living in NYC, where in my experience at least, all the SAs are super aggressive and not very helpful. In my head I know it's just business, but those SAs certainly use all the pressure tricks even when the clothing clearly does not work. It's not really a problem for dresses and the like since I've figured out what works for me on that front, but for pants it would be great to have an SA like yours Marylin.


----------



## cwxx

LVk8 said:


> A couple years ago when I gained weight (it was more like 20 than 10 [emoji12]) I saved my favorites in a box.  Then when I lost the weight it was the best clothing reward ever!  Plus it felt like shopping even though it was all my own stuff already, lol
> 
> And congrats on a new city!  It is funny how different cities have different styles.  I've been noticing this in my city bc we're heading into festival season so the crowd & street fashion changes [emoji41]
> 
> I usually just wear my leather jacket!  Especially in the winter bc it keeps cold wind out more than a trench does.
> 
> View attachment 3297068
> 
> 
> This was last year's major closet splurge.  I sought far and wide for the right non-black leather motorcycle jacket [emoji173]&#65039;



I love the box idea! I get why the advice is almost always to just donate/get rid of clothing that doesn't fit, but sometimes you've got favorites and it is a really nice surprise when you can pull on that dress or pant you thought was too small. Also fun looking through those boxes and finding an older style that has come 'back on trend' heh. 

Ahh leather jackets! Looks good, I like non-black jackets as well. It's still a little too chilly to wear leather jackets here but seeing your jacket, I'm going to pull out one I got last year at a sample sale in preparation for spring


----------



## LVk8

I used a plastic storage bin, kind of like what I used to store off-season clothes outside my closet when I lived in a wintry city.  So for awhile I kept one bin that was either sweaters or sundresses (depending on the season) and one bin of goal clothes.  Took approx 2yrs to get back into shape following a sports injury & some massive life upheaval but I am glad I saved some old favorites which are now new favorites again [emoji5]

No doubt I also gave away some old favorites which weren't favorites anymore when I tried them back on! [emoji23]


----------



## Shakilano1

Jen123 said:


> Here it my bracelet. I have been wanting the h clic for a long time and when I saw this color combo I about died! I told myself the only way I can have it is if I don't buy a single other thing for the month, so at least I held myself accountable for the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3296359
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, that makes my day!
> 
> I took your advice and did a major spring/summer closet inventory. I found that most of my dresses and shorts don't fit, they are too small. I was about 10 lbs lighter when I bought most of it. I am debating whether to give it up or keep it. I have been at a standstill with my weight for nearly a year.
> 
> I definitely need some dresses for day and night. It gets HOT here. I lived most of my life up north so my wardrobe is more geared towards winter clothing and I just haven't invested in much summer clothing throughout the years. I only own a few skirts so I would like to buy some more. I also want to add a couple trendy items, like a dressy  jumpsuit. I went to this amazing rooftop patio over the weekend and I was wearing my standard outfit - jeans, espadrilles, striped tee, leather jacket - and I felt so out of place because everyone looked so dressy and chic. It seems my uniform might not work in this new city like it did in my old locations.




[emoji7] lovely bracelet and it suits you very well


----------



## Mimmy

Oh crap! I received a Nordstrom catalog in the mail. I was initially very excited to get some style inspiration. Now, I really just want to buy a bunch of new things! I need to think about this. Hopefully this feeling will pass, and I'll be able to start thinking about Spring outfits using clothing that is already in my closet.&#129300;


----------



## Myrkur

Very simple outfit today (I'm always simple dressed lol) , preparing for tomorrow (gonna help at my friends animal shelter fixing the place!)


----------



## Myrkur

Jen123 said:


> Here it my bracelet. I have been wanting the h clic for a long time and when I saw this color combo I about died! I told myself the only way I can have it is if I don't buy a single other thing for the month, so at least I held myself accountable for the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3296359
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, that makes my day!
> 
> I took your advice and did a major spring/summer closet inventory. I found that most of my dresses and shorts don't fit, they are too small. I was about 10 lbs lighter when I bought most of it. I am debating whether to give it up or keep it. I have been at a standstill with my weight for nearly a year.
> 
> I definitely need some dresses for day and night. It gets HOT here. I lived most of my life up north so my wardrobe is more geared towards winter clothing and I just haven't invested in much summer clothing throughout the years. I only own a few skirts so I would like to buy some more. I also want to add a couple trendy items, like a dressy  jumpsuit. I went to this amazing rooftop patio over the weekend and I was wearing my standard outfit - jeans, espadrilles, striped tee, leather jacket - and I felt so out of place because everyone looked so dressy and chic. It seems my uniform might not work in this new city like it did in my old locations.




Love the bracelet and evie too!!


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> This is really a great post, Myrkur! Listing your items, and showing photos of them really enabled me to picture your closet. After viewing this, I went back to my closet to see if I had any more items that I was no longer wearing. I found 2 tops. I am nowhere near your numbers, but your post reinforces my current thinking, that "less really can be more".




I'm always dressed in very simple outfits because I get the feeling I overdress way too quickly.. So I put a simple outfit together with one or 2 accessories to make it less boring! I can imagina the number of items I have would not be for everyone


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Soooo pretty! And it goes so well with your skin tone! Perfect choice!
> I'd say toss what doesn't fit you or doesn't please you. Our bodies change, 10 pounds is nothing, we've seen you, you're still so tiny! Once you know what you have, you'll be able to figure out what you need. Make a list, look around and only buy what is perfect and what you love. Maybe only one thing at a time. Then take it home and see if it goes with your lifestyle and with the items you already own. If you can cross all of this of, it is a good choice and you should keep it.
> Don't go out of your way though to look like the others, it's still you who needs to feel good. But if you do feel better dressing up, invest in only a few pieces that help you achieve that goal. Shoes can do it, a bag and for me it's always the Blazers.



Thank you so much for the advice! You make a good point about adding things like shoes, bag and blazer to dress an outfit up. I hardly ever wear heels anymore because everything just seems more casual these days, but that would be a great thing to pull out when going out like I did last weekend. Or even take a simple outfit and swap the leather jacket for a blazer and the hermes for chanel and you have yourself a dressier outfit. I'll have to shop my own wardrobe this weekend and bring those pieces back to life 



LVk8 said:


> A couple years ago when I gained weight (it was more like 20 than 10 [emoji12]) I saved my favorites in a box.  Then when I lost the weight it was the best clothing reward ever!  Plus it felt like shopping even though it was all my own stuff already, lol
> 
> Since I take good care of my clothes & the rest were in good condition, I mostly did consignment or buy-sell-trade boutiques like Buffalo Exchange/Crossroads & traded for pieces that fit.  I'm sure I could have done better on eBay but I had too much other stuff going on to manage that at the time.
> 
> But yes agree with Marylin, add some pieces to your wardrobe items that fit & make you feel fab bc it will make all the difference [emoji106]
> 
> And congrats on a new city!  It is funny how different cities have different styles.  I've been noticing this in my city bc we're heading into festival season so the crowd & street fashion changes [emoji41]
> 
> I usually just wear my leather jacket!  Especially in the winter bc it keeps cold wind out more than a trench does.
> 
> View attachment 3297068
> 
> 
> This was last year's major closet splurge.  I sought far and wide for the right non-black leather motorcycle jacket [emoji173]&#65039;



That must have felt so rewarding to pull those pieces out and have them fit again! I did get rid of all the pants that didn't fit except my favorite pair of AG jeans. I have put them away and hope I can try them on again some day and they will fit.

Can I ask how you lost the 20 lbs? I feel like I have tried so hard and can't lose it.

And thank you for the congrats! I moved in August so it isn't super new, but it still feels like I just moved. I love that different places have different vibes. My previous location was super boho/hippy, so I always looked out of place like I was a tourist or something. And my city before that was very preppy, lots of Lilly Pulitzer and Vineyard Vines. Not really my style either! And my location before that was near the water so it had this nice laid back beach type vibe. When I move I tend to have minor closet transformations because I get inspired by the general look around me.


----------



## Jen123

Shakilano1 said:


> [emoji7] lovely bracelet and it suits you very well



Thank you so much!



Mimmy said:


> Oh crap! I received a Nordstrom catalog in the mail. I was initially very excited to get some style inspiration. Now, I really just want to buy a bunch of new things! I need to think about this. Hopefully this feeling will pass, and I'll be able to start thinking about Spring outfits using clothing that is already in my closet.&#129300;



Hahaha! Show us some of your favorites in there! I have that spring bug too. I have practiced serious restraint and have not bought anything ... yet....


----------



## Jen123

Myrkur said:


> Very simple outfit today (I'm always simple dressed lol) , preparing for tomorrow (gonna help at my friends animal shelter fixing the place!)
> 
> View attachment 3298231



Oh my goodness I love your outfit and bag. The kelly is my HG HG HG HG! 



Myrkur said:


> Love the bracelet and evie too!!



Thank you!!


----------



## LVk8

Jen123 said:


> Can I ask how you lost the 20 lbs? I feel like I have tried so hard and can't lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for the congrats! I moved in August so it isn't super new, but it still feels like I just moved. I love that different places have different vibes. My previous location was super boho/hippy, so I always looked out of place like I was a tourist or something. And my city before that was very preppy, lots of Lilly Pulitzer and Vineyard Vines. Not really my style either! And my location before that was near the water so it had this nice laid back beach type vibe. When I move I tend to have minor closet transformations because I get inspired by the general look around me.




Well first things first, I had the weight to lose!  Now I'm back to my regular size which essentially hasn't changed much since my late teens.  Except now in my 30s I have to work harder to stay there! [emoji23]

The only two times in my adult life that I've weighed more that the norm coincided with super stressful times in life.  In this most recent instance the slippery slope started with a sports injury and persisted through holding together a relationship that I should have let go much sooner, like before I agreed to get married.  But how, the boring way - higher quality food (plants & animals vs chemistry experiments), cutting out mindless/emotional snacking & moving around more regularly.  No real secrets!  

I love being inspired by my environment too!  My city definitely has a hipster vibe.  Any time my friends roll their eyes at an aggressive example of hipsterism walking down the street (so many during festival season) I can no longer resist pointing towards our collective Warby Parkers, TOMS, V-necks, etc.  Oh well at least I know what I am and have a sense of humor about it [emoji23]


----------



## Tiny_T

Mimmy said:


> Oh crap! I received a Nordstrom catalog in the mail. I was initially very excited to get some style inspiration. Now, I really just want to buy a bunch of new things! I need to think about this. Hopefully this feeling will pass, and I'll be able to start thinking about Spring outfits using clothing that is already in my closet.&#129300;


I love Nordstrom too. I am level four and I have a rule that I only buy during Anniversary Sale, Designer Sale, Private 10 points event and my personal 10 points day. Any other time I save items to my wish list and hope that it's available during those four big shopping times. And just shop my own closet. Oh and I usually use my remaining four Triple Points days for the spa. That's how I curb my Nordstrom impulse buys. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Very simple outfit today (I'm always simple dressed lol) , preparing for tomorrow (gonna help at my friends animal shelter fixing the place!)
> 
> View attachment 3298231




Beautiful outfit, Myrkur. Of course your Kelly is a stunner!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Show us some of your favorites in there! I have that spring bug too. I have practiced serious restraint and have not bought anything ... yet....



Here are a few things that caught my eye. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ted Baker dress. I really have no need for this, but it has pockets!


Eliza J dress. I could wear this to work; luckily it's already sold out in my size!


Trouve separates. Don't think the culottes would look good on me; I'm too short!


Rag & Bone sandals/booties. I get so much wear out of my black Rag & Bone Devon booties, that I could almost justify this to myself, but I'm not going to! I really worked to get my shoe and boot number to under 50. I do not want to add any more. 

So I have calmed a bit on my need to shop. I am really going to think about what, if anything I want to add, and not purchase impulsively! Famous last words ...



Tiny_T said:


> I love Nordstrom too. I am level four and I have a rule that I only buy during Anniversary Sale, Designer Sale, Private 10 points event and my personal 10 points day. Any other time I save items to my wish list and hope that it's available during those four big shopping times. And just shop my own closet. Oh and I usually use my remaining four Triple Points days for the spa. That's how I curb my Nordstrom impulse buys. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



I am a fairly new Nordstrom Visa cardholder; still level one. I did shop on the triple points day, and there was a 10 point day for the Rack that happened to be around one of my best friend's birthday; so I took advantage of that too. I recently used part of my alterations credit, and now know that the tailor/seamstress is excellent. I will definitely go to her again! 

Even though I'm still at level one, I have managed to get a lot of notes (gift certificates). I like that you accrue points for non-Nordstrom purchases, and get Nordstrom notes. I use this Visa whenever possible, and pay it off in full at the end of the month so I don't have to pay any interest!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Here are a few things that caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299178
> 
> Ted Baker dress. I really have no need for this, but it has pockets!
> View attachment 3299180
> 
> Eliza J dress. I could wear this to work; luckily it's already sold out in my size!
> View attachment 3299185
> 
> Trouve separates. Don't think the culottes would look good on me; I'm too short!
> View attachment 3299189
> 
> Rag & Bone sandals/booties. I get so much wear out of my black Rag & Bone Devon booties, that I could almost justify this to myself, but I'm not going to! I really worked to get my shoe and boot number to under 50. I do not want to add any more.
> 
> So I have calmed a bit on my need to shop. I am really going to think about what, if anything I want to add, and not purchase impulsively! Famous last words ...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fairly new Nordstrom Visa cardholder; still level one. I did shop on the triple points day, and there was a 10 point day for the Rack that happened to be around one of my best friend's birthday; so I took advantage of that too. I recently used part of my alterations credit, and now know that the tailor/seamstress is excellent. I will definitely go to her again!
> 
> Even though I'm still at level one, I have managed to get a lot of notes (gift certificates). I like that you accrue points for non-Nordstrom purchases, and get Nordstrom notes. I use this Visa whenever possible, and pay it off in full at the end of the month so I don't have to pay any interest!



I don't know anything about levels at Nordstrom or anything really anyway, but I love all your choices! Especially the striped dress. I would totally wear it. I need to find a picture of my mum when she was in her thirties, wearing something very similar. That was 50 years ago! What a classic!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, I've been thinking about how to prepare for spring and summer, since we all feel the need to shop it seems. My thoughts are mere theory at this point, since I've been nowhere near a store or catalogue for a while and have no idea what's out there. Plus, it's still so cold here!

One way could be to be prepared for the first days of spring. Meaning, we could plan outfits in advance, a couple of them that are fun and seem new and exciting or that we've had to store away for a while. The point is to feel like we're wearing something new, even if we're not. 
Also, we need to get a feel about trends and styles. You know how it is: some styles seem to be returning throughout the season, and even if we weren't interested in complicated blouses with huge bows, or culottes that cut the legs in half and don't even look good on the tiniest of girls in the beginning, we will be seeing them so much that at some point they seem desirable. 
Third: let's see what we have that could be styled in a way that's fashionable right now. If pastel tones are hip, we can put on a light blue scarf or revive a pink bag. Sometimes it's just one little thing that changes clothes into an outfit. 
Finally, I personally am intending to strictly stay within my budget, to try to shop smart, invest in classics and stay true to what looks good on me. 

Amen. 

And I already know that all these carefully considered resolutions will be completely forgotten as soon as I step into my first anthropologie store this year....


----------



## LVk8

Mimmy those Rag & Bones shoes are TDF!  I bought a similar pair of TOMS last fall [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Mimmy those Rag & Bones shoes are TDF!  I bought a similar pair of TOMS last fall [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3299400




Love these, LVk8! Maybe if I get my closet numbers down more or sell some things, I can think about buying more shoes.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Myrkur said:


> Very simple outfit today (I'm always simple dressed lol) , preparing for tomorrow (gonna help at my friends animal shelter fixing the place!)
> 
> View attachment 3298231


totally my kind of style. I live in sneakers on the weekends, to the point that I had to actually downsize.



Mimmy said:


> Here are a few things that caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299178
> 
> Ted Baker dress. I really have no need for this, but it has pockets!
> View attachment 3299180
> 
> Eliza J dress. I could wear this to work; luckily it's already sold out in my size!
> View attachment 3299185
> 
> Trouve separates. Don't think the culottes would look good on me; I'm too short!
> View attachment 3299189
> 
> Rag & Bone sandals/booties. I get so much wear out of my black Rag & Bone Devon booties, that I could almost justify this to myself, but I'm not going to! I really worked to get my shoe and boot number to under 50. I do not want to add any more.
> 
> So I have calmed a bit on my need to shop. I am really going to think about what, if anything I want to add, and not purchase impulsively! Famous last words ...


love all of these, and yay for pockets!



Marylin said:


> Ladies, I've been thinking about how to prepare for spring and summer, since we all feel the need to shop it seems. My thoughts are mere theory at this point, since I've been nowhere near a store or catalogue for a while and have no idea what's out there. Plus, it's still so cold here!
> 
> One way could be to be prepared for the first days of spring. Meaning, we could plan outfits in advance, a couple of them that are fun and seem new and exciting or that we've had to store away for a while. The point is to feel like we're wearing something new, even if we're not.
> Also, we need to get a feel about trends and styles. You know how it is: some styles seem to be returning throughout the season, and even if we weren't interested in complicated blouses with huge bows, or culottes that cut the legs in half and don't even look good on the tiniest of girls in the beginning, we will be seeing them so much that at some point they seem desirable.
> Third: let's see what we have that could be styled in a way that's fashionable right now. If pastel tones are hip, we can put on a light blue scarf or revive a pink bag. Sometimes it's just one little thing that changes clothes into an outfit.
> Finally, I personally am intending to strictly stay within my budget, to try to shop smart, invest in classics and stay true to what looks good on me.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> And I already know that all these carefully considered resolutions will be completely forgotten as soon as I step into my first anthropologie store this year....


great idea! Right now, it's just pouring buckets nad buckets of rain, so I have a bit more time to think =) I'm just looking forward to putting away my fall and winter stuff.



LVk8 said:


> Mimmy those Rag & Bones shoes are TDF!  I bought a similar pair of TOMS last fall [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3299400


ooh i like these!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hm, this is sort of related... or maybe not... but I've been trying really hard to organize my closet and just try to consolidate the items in two small dressers into my closet... do you guys store your seasonal items in separate closets? I live in 4 season but I guess I could divide it into 2, and live in a condo, so i'm hoping that what I store, also stays in one closet since space is limited already.. which is kinda of counter-intuitive since if they could stay in my closet, I wouldn't be having this problem... but i mean, does anyone use those vacuum pack things? do they work? or store seasonal items in a box on the top shelf so instead of having them on display and accessible, they're just tucked away.. any ideas? the crappy thing is that sometimes the weather is so unstable that layering helps, and then if i vacuum pack them, would make it more difficult to get to.. or i might forget I have them and buy something similar, which in that case, i would prefer them to be all visible, or at least accessible enough for me to check.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I've been thinking about how to prepare for spring and summer, since we all feel the need to shop it seems. My thoughts are mere theory at this point, since I've been nowhere near a store or catalogue for a while and have no idea what's out there. Plus, it's still so cold here!
> 
> 
> 
> One way could be to be prepared for the first days of spring. Meaning, we could plan outfits in advance, a couple of them that are fun and seem new and exciting or that we've had to store away for a while. The point is to feel like we're wearing something new, even if we're not.
> 
> Also, we need to get a feel about trends and styles. You know how it is: some styles seem to be returning throughout the season, and even if we weren't interested in complicated blouses with huge bows, or culottes that cut the legs in half and don't even look good on the tiniest of girls in the beginning, we will be seeing them so much that at some point they seem desirable.
> 
> Third: let's see what we have that could be styled in a way that's fashionable right now. If pastel tones are hip, we can put on a light blue scarf or revive a pink bag. Sometimes it's just one little thing that changes clothes into an outfit.
> 
> Finally, I personally am intending to strictly stay within my budget, to try to shop smart, invest in classics and stay true to what looks good on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> And I already know that all these carefully considered resolutions will be completely forgotten as soon as I step into my first anthropologie store this year....



I think this is a good idea, Marylin. I have to some extent already tried to do this, and come up with some fairly "meh" outfits. This is what is bringing on my urge to shop. I am going to play around with my Stylebook closet again, hopefully this weekend, and see if I come up with something that makes me happier!



eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, this is sort of related... or maybe not... but I've been trying really hard to organize my closet and just try to consolidate the items in two small dressers into my closet... do you guys store your seasonal items in separate closets? I live in 4 season but I guess I could divide it into 2, and live in a condo, so i'm hoping that what I store, also stays in one closet since space is limited already.. which is kinda of counter-intuitive since if they could stay in my closet, I wouldn't be having this problem... but i mean, does anyone use those vacuum pack things? do they work? or store seasonal items in a box on the top shelf so instead of having them on display and accessible, they're just tucked away.. any ideas? the crappy thing is that sometimes the weather is so unstable that layering helps, and then if i vacuum pack them, would make it more difficult to get to.. or i might forget I have them and buy something similar, which in that case, i would prefer them to be all visible, or at least accessible enough for me to check.



Even though I get tired of the warm weather sometimes, it does make storing my clothing fairly easy. I do keep my clothing and shoes in 2 separate closets. Since it does get cold or as least cool in FL, I have Winterery items in a separate closet. I also have my shoes divided into 2 closets. 

I have tried the vacuum packed bags for linens, as at one time my DH and I seemed to have an inordinate amount! The bags worked well initially and I stored them under a bed in the guest bedroom. It took several months, but one day I walked into that bedroom and the bed looked like it was lifted off the floor some. The bags had expanded! It didn't damage the bed, but the vacuum seal did not last over time. I can't remember how many months it actually lasted. It was a good reason to give away all the extra linens.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, this is sort of related... or maybe not... but I've been trying really hard to organize my closet and just try to consolidate the items in two small dressers into my closet... do you guys store your seasonal items in separate closets? I live in 4 season but I guess I could divide it into 2, and live in a condo, so i'm hoping that what I store, also stays in one closet since space is limited already.. which is kinda of counter-intuitive since if they could stay in my closet, I wouldn't be having this problem... but i mean, does anyone use those vacuum pack things? do they work? or store seasonal items in a box on the top shelf so instead of having them on display and accessible, they're just tucked away.. any ideas? the crappy thing is that sometimes the weather is so unstable that layering helps, and then if i vacuum pack them, would make it more difficult to get to.. or i might forget I have them and buy something similar, which in that case, i would prefer them to be all visible, or at least accessible enough for me to check.



I have not tried to vacuum pack anything, but I can't imagine it being a good idea. Clothes need to breathe, especially natural fibers. And what about creases? Will they be ironed out easily or would you run the risk of permanent creases? 
Don't get me wrong, I'm all for  storing away out of season clothes, especially shoes and boots. Carefully cleaned in their original boxes on top of the closet works fine for me. I clean all my clothes before I put them away and store them either on hangers in fabric bags (no plastic) or folded and stacked on a shelf with soap bars, or pieces of cedar stuck in between. Careful though with colored soap!
I like the idea of two separate closets. This way you won't get distracted by things you won't wear and you'll have the nice surprise of lots of pretty things you haven't seen for months.
There are times though when I have almost everything  in my closet at the same time. Late spring and early fall my closet seems to be bursting.


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Well first things first, I had the weight to lose!  Now I'm back to my regular size which essentially hasn't changed much since my late teens.  Except now in my 30s I have to work harder to stay there! [emoji23]
> 
> The only two times in my adult life that I've weighed more that the norm coincided with super stressful times in life.  In this most recent instance the slippery slope started with a sports injury and persisted through holding together a relationship that I should have let go much sooner, like before I agreed to get married.  But how, the boring way - higher quality food (plants & animals vs chemistry experiments), cutting out mindless/emotional snacking & moving around more regularly.  No real secrets!
> 
> I love being inspired by my environment too!  My city definitely has a hipster vibe.  Any time my friends roll their eyes at an aggressive example of hipsterism walking down the street (so many during festival season) I can no longer resist pointing towards our collective Warby Parkers, TOMS, V-necks, etc.  Oh well at least I know what I am and have a sense of humor about it [emoji23]



Thank you for sharing your weight loss story! It seems that everyone has a tendency to gain a lot or lose a lot during stressful times. My only upside to a super stressful life event is that I cannot eat. The best I have ever looked in my life was always after a breakup lol! 



Mimmy said:


> Here are a few things that caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299178
> 
> Ted Baker dress. I really have no need for this, but it has pockets!
> View attachment 3299180
> 
> Eliza J dress. I could wear this to work; luckily it's already sold out in my size!
> View attachment 3299185
> 
> Trouve separates. Don't think the culottes would look good on me; I'm too short!
> View attachment 3299189
> 
> Rag & Bone sandals/booties. I get so much wear out of my black Rag & Bone Devon booties, that I could almost justify this to myself, but I'm not going to! I really worked to get my shoe and boot number to under 50. I do not want to add any more.
> 
> So I have calmed a bit on my need to shop. I am really going to think about what, if anything I want to add, and not purchase impulsively! Famous last words ...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fairly new Nordstrom Visa cardholder; still level one. I did shop on the triple points day, and there was a 10 point day for the Rack that happened to be around one of my best friend's birthday; so I took advantage of that too. I recently used part of my alterations credit, and now know that the tailor/seamstress is excellent. I will definitely go to her again!
> 
> Even though I'm still at level one, I have managed to get a lot of notes (gift certificates). I like that you accrue points for non-Nordstrom purchases, and get Nordstrom notes. I use this Visa whenever possible, and pay it off in full at the end of the month so I don't have to pay any interest!



Ooooh I saw that Eliza J dress in the Gal Meets Glam blog recently! I clicked on it and saw it was sold out  too  

Those rag and bone boots..... my goodness. I feel like I need something like that for summer!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I've been thinking about how to prepare for spring and summer, since we all feel the need to shop it seems. My thoughts are mere theory at this point, since I've been nowhere near a store or catalogue for a while and have no idea what's out there. Plus, it's still so cold here!
> 
> One way could be to be prepared for the first days of spring. Meaning, we could plan outfits in advance, a couple of them that are fun and seem new and exciting or that we've had to store away for a while. The point is to feel like we're wearing something new, even if we're not.
> Also, we need to get a feel about trends and styles. You know how it is: some styles seem to be returning throughout the season, and even if we weren't interested in complicated blouses with huge bows, or culottes that cut the legs in half and don't even look good on the tiniest of girls in the beginning, we will be seeing them so much that at some point they seem desirable.
> Third: let's see what we have that could be styled in a way that's fashionable right now. If pastel tones are hip, we can put on a light blue scarf or revive a pink bag. Sometimes it's just one little thing that changes clothes into an outfit.
> Finally, I personally am intending to strictly stay within my budget, to try to shop smart, invest in classics and stay true to what looks good on me.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> And I already know that all these carefully considered resolutions will be completely forgotten as soon as I step into my first anthropologie store this year....



Great post Marylin! I did exactly what you said yesterday. I pulled out all my summer stuff and tried stuff on and it did feel refreshing and new since I have not worn it in a while. I got rid of a lot yesterday, only kept 16 dresses (day and occasion) and 5 skirts (including suit skirts) and 6 shorts.

It is very true that trends somehow become desirable when we wouldn't have thought twice about them. I have been obsessing over rompers and jumpsuits lately. I still have not pulled the trigger on anything because I am desperately trying to wait it out until April so I can feel better about my budget.


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, this is sort of related... or maybe not... but I've been trying really hard to organize my closet and just try to consolidate the items in two small dressers into my closet... do you guys store your seasonal items in separate closets? I live in 4 season but I guess I could divide it into 2, and live in a condo, so i'm hoping that what I store, also stays in one closet since space is limited already.. which is kinda of counter-intuitive since if they could stay in my closet, I wouldn't be having this problem... but i mean, does anyone use those vacuum pack things? do they work? or store seasonal items in a box on the top shelf so instead of having them on display and accessible, they're just tucked away.. any ideas? the crappy thing is that sometimes the weather is so unstable that layering helps, and then if i vacuum pack them, would make it more difficult to get to.. or i might forget I have them and buy something similar, which in that case, i would prefer them to be all visible, or at least accessible enough for me to check.



To be honest, I keep everything in one closet and don't switch out for seasons. I end up wearing things from other seasons during the opposite season too much. For example, this morning I am wearing jean shorts with a light sweater. Or in the winter I'll wear a tank with a cardigan.


----------



## papertiger

Mimmy said:


> I think this is a good idea, Marylin. I have to some extent already tried to do this, and come up with some fairly "meh" outfits. This is what is bringing on my urge to shop. I am going to play around with my Stylebook closet again, hopefully this weekend, and see if I come up with something that makes me happier!
> 
> Even though I get tired of the warm weather sometimes, it does make storing my clothing fairly easy. I do keep my clothing and shoes in 2 separate closets. Since it does get cold or as least cool in FL, I have Winterery items in a separate closet. I also have my shoes divided into 2 closets.
> 
> I have tried the vacuum packed bags for linens, as at one time my DH and I seemed to have an inordinate amount! The bags worked well initially and I stored them under a bed in the guest bedroom. It took several months, but one day I walked into that bedroom and the bed looked like it was lifted off the floor some. The bags had expanded! It didn't damage the bed, but the vacuum seal did not last over time. I can't remember how many months it actually lasted. It was a good reason to give away all the extra linens.





Marylin said:


> *I have not tried to vacuum pack anything, but I can't imagine it being a good idea. Clothes need to breathe, especially natural fibers. And what about creases? Will they be ironed out easily or would you run the risk of permanent creases? *
> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for  storing away out of season clothes, especially shoes and boots. Carefully cleaned in their original boxes on top of the closet works fine for me. I clean all my clothes before I put them away and store them either on hangers in fabric bags (no plastic) or folded and stacked on a shelf with soap bars, or pieces of cedar stuck in between. Careful though with colored soap!
> I like the idea of two separate closets. This way you won't get distracted by things you won't wear and you'll have the nice surprise of lots of pretty things you haven't seen for months.
> There are times though when I have almost everything  in my closet at the same time. Late spring and early fall my closet seems to be bursting.





eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, this is sort of related... or maybe not... but I've been trying really hard to organize my closet and just try to consolidate the items in two small dressers into my closet... do you guys store your seasonal items in separate closets? I live in 4 season but I guess I could divide it into 2, and live in a condo, so i'm hoping that what I store, also stays in one closet since space is limited already.. which is kinda of counter-intuitive since if they could stay in my closet, I wouldn't be having this problem... but i mean, *does anyone use those vacuum pack things? do they work? *or store seasonal items in a box on the top shelf so instead of having them on display and accessible, they're just tucked away.. any ideas? the crappy thing is that sometimes the weather is so unstable that layering helps, and then if i vacuum pack them, would make it more difficult to get to.. or i might forget I have them and buy something similar, which in that case, i would prefer them to be all visible, or at least accessible enough for me to check.



When moving house I vacuum-packed lots of things, even stuff I shouldn't have. It kept the paint, fumes, dust and dirt away from things I took with me and protected other items stored in a temporary lock-up. I just figured it it was lesser of 2 evils. 

Surprisingly things came out just fine  

I bought mine on-line but look at reviews you don't want those seals popping as *mimmy* demonstrated. 

There are a few things you can store safely away in the Summer like huge coats and thick sweaters that take up plenty of space and baskets in the Winter. Things that don't take up much space anyway


----------



## Marylin

papertiger said:


> When moving house I vacuum-packed lots of things, even stuff I shouldn't have. It kept the paint, fumes, dust and dirt away from things I took with me and protected other items stored in a temporary lock-up. I just figured it it was lesser of 2 evils.
> 
> Surprisingly things came out just fine
> 
> I bought mine on-line but look at reviews you don't want those seals popping as *mimmy* demonstrated.
> 
> There are a few things you can store safely away in the Summer like huge coats and thick sweaters that take up plenty of space and baskets in the Winter. Things that don't take up much space anyway



Thanks papertiger! Maybe I'm too careful with my stuff. Fortunately I have enough closet space to easily store away summer/winter clothes, but I have been thinking about vacuum packing for vacation. Or to mail clothes to my godson, which would make a huge package otherwise. Too bad you can't squeeze toys to half their size


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Great post Marylin! I did exactly what you said yesterday. I pulled out all my summer stuff and tried stuff on and it did feel refreshing and new since I have not worn it in a while. I got rid of a lot yesterday, only kept 16 dresses (day and occasion) and 5 skirts (including suit skirts) and 6 shorts.
> 
> It is very true that trends somehow become desirable when we wouldn't have thought twice about them. I have been obsessing over rompers and jumpsuits lately. I still have not pulled the trigger on anything because I am desperately trying to wait it out until April so I can feel better about my budget.



Wow! It was a good purge then! Now that you have so much space in your closet, you can really debate what to fill it with. I hear you about the jumpsuit. I've been thinking about a black one for over a year now, but never even tried one on. I wouldn't know what to wear it with and when. I bought a cheap, summery thing with a parrot print for vacation last year. My husband hates it. So maybe I'll stick with top and pants.


----------



## LVk8

I bought a really excellent navy blue silk romper from DVF last summer & my dry cleaner destroyed it [emoji85]

I'm talking to the manager on Monday.  No bueno... 

Looks like it is no longer avail in navy or my size at all if I wanted to replace it.  They have black except for 4 & 6.  The back is amazing.  







The downside to loving all the stuff in your closet is that it hurts when there's a wardrobe malfunction [emoji30]


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I bought a really excellent navy blue silk romper from DVF last summer & my dry cleaner destroyed it [emoji85]
> 
> I'm talking to the manager on Monday.  No bueno...
> 
> Looks like it is no longer avail in navy or my size at all if I wanted to replace it.  They have black except for 4 & 6.  The back is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3301012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301010
> 
> 
> The downside to loving all the stuff in your closet is that it hurts when there's a wardrobe malfunction [emoji30]



Oh no! What happened? 
I love it, wish I had the legs to wear it. But I'm sure you'll find a replacement. DvF does these kinds of classics a lot. I'm sure there's one out there for you, even if it's not the exact same one.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Wow! It was a good purge then! Now that you have so much space in your closet, you can really debate what to fill it with. I hear you about the jumpsuit. I've been thinking about a black one for over a year now, but never even tried one on. I wouldn't know what to wear it with and when. I bought a cheap, summery thing with a parrot print for vacation last year. My husband hates it. So maybe I'll stick with top and pants.




I'm very slow to adopt trends, like the jumpsuit and romper trend. I have also been thinking about a summer fedora type hat and an off the shoulder type dress.

Here is the Bailey 44 jumpsuit I am considering in navy. I have a girls weekend trip to Chicago in May and think it might be cute to wear out to dinner.


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> I bought a really excellent navy blue silk romper from DVF last summer & my dry cleaner destroyed it [emoji85]
> 
> I'm talking to the manager on Monday.  No bueno...
> 
> Looks like it is no longer avail in navy or my size at all if I wanted to replace it.  They have black except for 4 & 6.  The back is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3301012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301010
> 
> 
> The downside to loving all the stuff in your closet is that it hurts when there's a wardrobe malfunction [emoji30]




That is too pretty! How upsetting that they ruined it!! That seems like the perfect romper. I think I need it lol


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I'm very slow to adopt trends, like the jumpsuit and romper trend. I have also been thinking about a summer fedora type hat and an off the shoulder type dress.
> 
> Here is the Bailey 44 jumpsuit I am considering in navy. I have a girls weekend trip to Chicago in May and think it might be cute to wear out to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3301226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301227



You'd look fantastic in it! But of course you look good in anything. I like the contrast between the modest front and interesting back. I personally would want the legs a bit longer, but  the model might just be very tall.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> You'd look fantastic in it! But of course you look good in anything. I like the contrast between the modest front and interesting back. I personally would want the legs a bit longer, but  the model might just be very tall.




Oh you are too kind!! [emoji173]&#65039; We shall see if it works on a short person like myself. I can guarantee those pants will fall longer on me! 

Have you taken a spring clothing inventory yet on your items? Is there anything in particular you have your sights set on (besides the Chanel bag hehe)?


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I bought a really excellent navy blue silk romper from DVF last summer & my dry cleaner destroyed it [emoji85]
> 
> I'm talking to the manager on Monday.  No bueno...
> 
> Looks like it is no longer avail in navy or my size at all if I wanted to replace it.  They have black except for 4 & 6.  The back is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3301012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301010
> 
> 
> The downside to loving all the stuff in your closet is that it hurts when there's a wardrobe malfunction [emoji30]


oh nooo, so sorry that happened! What happened?



Jen123 said:


> I'm very slow to adopt trends, like the jumpsuit and romper trend. I have also been thinking about a summer fedora type hat and an off the shoulder type dress.
> 
> Here is the Bailey 44 jumpsuit I am considering in navy. I have a girls weekend trip to Chicago in May and think it might be cute to wear out to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3301226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301227


I love this!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Tnx for the input guys! I just finished rearranging things and finding short-term solutions, and was able to move all the items from one drawer into the closet without too much pain. I'm going to have to do another round of purging to make it more pleasant to find things. I know I've been holding onto a few things that I don't really like, but for some reason am holding on to...guilty guilty guilty. I think it's time to let them go.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Oh you are too kind!! [emoji173]&#65039; We shall see if it works on a short person like myself. I can guarantee those pants will fall longer on me!
> 
> Have you taken a spring clothing inventory yet on your items? Is there anything in particular you have your sights set on (besides the Chanel bag hehe)?



I wish I had! I have no time to look. I actually was planning to check out Chanel in Munich this weekend for my bag, but my husband got sick and had to go to the hospital. So the backup plan of going to Vienna in two weeks and looking at the new Chanel store there also won't happen, since he probably will have had surgery by then.
Of course this is much more important than any shopping plans, I wouldn't even want to look around. On top of all of this, my little one got the flue, so it's basically just falling apart here.

Before I do my own spring cleaning, I might go through my husband's wardrobe. When I got some clothes to take to the hospital for him, everything pretty much tumbled on the floor as soon as I opened the doors. While he's tied to the bed I'll tackle his closet. At least it gives me something to do other than worry. This may sound weird, but this way I can at least be around his things.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I wish I had! I have no time to look. I actually was planning to check out Chanel in Munich this weekend for my bag, but my husband got sick and had to go to the hospital. So the backup plan of going to Vienna in two weeks and looking at the new Chanel store there also won't happen, since he probably will have had surgery by then.
> Of course this is much more important than any shopping plans, I wouldn't even want to look around. On top of all of this, my little one got the flue, so it's basically just falling apart here.
> 
> Before I do my own spring cleaning, I might go through my husband's wardrobe. When I got some clothes to take to the hospital for him, everything pretty much tumbled on the floor as soon as I opened the doors. While he's tied to the bed I'll tackle his closet. At least it gives me something to do other than worry. This may sound weird, but this way I can at least be around his things.



Oh dear, Marylin - Sorry to hear your husband is not well, I hope he'll have a speedy recovery and that everything will be fine.

Good luck with the wardrobe clear out, I hope it will help you put some worries aside.  I took the same opportunity when my boyfriend was away - his 20 years old pink velvet shirt has finally left the flat, I am not sure if I have been forgiven yet but it was time to let it go...


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I wish I had! I have no time to look. I actually was planning to check out Chanel in Munich this weekend for my bag, but my husband got sick and had to go to the hospital. So the backup plan of going to Vienna in two weeks and looking at the new Chanel store there also won't happen, since he probably will have had surgery by then.
> 
> Of course this is much more important than any shopping plans, I wouldn't even want to look around. On top of all of this, my little one got the flue, so it's basically just falling apart here.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I do my own spring cleaning, I might go through my husband's wardrobe. When I got some clothes to take to the hospital for him, everything pretty much tumbled on the floor as soon as I opened the doors. While he's tied to the bed I'll tackle his closet. At least it gives me something to do other than worry. This may sound weird, but this way I can at least be around his things.




Oh my goodness I am so sorry. I really pray everything is okay with your husband and your youngest. Please keep us updated &#128577;


----------



## Jen123

MinaAnais said:


> Oh dear, Marylin - Sorry to hear your husband is not well, I hope he'll have a speedy recovery and that everything will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the wardrobe clear out, I hope it will help you put some worries aside.  I took the same opportunity when my boyfriend was away - his 20 years old pink velvet shirt has finally left the flat, I am not sure if I have been forgiven yet but it was time to let it go...




I do the same thing when my fiancé is out of town for work - I clear the house lol! And I know these things are not missed because he hasn't brought up 1 thing that I have thrown out!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I'm very slow to adopt trends, like the jumpsuit and romper trend. I have also been thinking about a summer fedora type hat and an off the shoulder type dress.
> 
> Here is the Bailey 44 jumpsuit I am considering in navy. I have a girls weekend trip to Chicago in May and think it might be cute to wear out to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3301226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301227



Really cute jumpsuit, Jen. I have a weakness for clothing with cute backs!



eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx for the input guys! I just finished rearranging things and finding short-term solutions, and was able to move all the items from one drawer into the closet without too much pain. I'm going to have to do another round of purging to make it more pleasant to find things. I know I've been holding onto a few things that I don't really like, but for some reason am holding on to...guilty guilty guilty. I think it's time to let them go.



Great job on organizing, eggtart. Your post reminded me to purge a few more things too. 6 more items donated!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I wish I had! I have no time to look. I actually was planning to check out Chanel in Munich this weekend for my bag, but my husband got sick and had to go to the hospital. So the backup plan of going to Vienna in two weeks and looking at the new Chanel store there also won't happen, since he probably will have had surgery by then.
> 
> Of course this is much more important than any shopping plans, I wouldn't even want to look around. On top of all of this, my little one got the flue, so it's basically just falling apart here.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I do my own spring cleaning, I might go through my husband's wardrobe. When I got some clothes to take to the hospital for him, everything pretty much tumbled on the floor as soon as I opened the doors. While he's tied to the bed I'll tackle his closet. At least it gives me something to do other than worry. This may sound weird, but this way I can at least be around his things.




I am really sorry to hear that your DH ended up in the hospital, and needs surgery. Hope your little one recovers quickly too. Absolutely your family is your priority now! I can understand that you would not want to shop now. Sending you hugs and well wishes!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin, oh dear, hope everyone is ok! And fast on the mend!!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you so much, all of you, for your support! It means so much to me to know you're thinking of us.  my husband is doing better today. He's has a severely infected gallbladder, but at least they're trying to heal it before they take it out. So that's good news.

My little boy is still quite sick, but being the sunshine he is, he doesn't complain at all and was very good while I was at work all day.

I apologize, if this was too much information. 

I hope you're all doing well.
It's the ides of March! We should start spring shopping, but again, we had snow today. Can you believe it???

I haven't had time to start on my husband's closet yet, but I have promised myself to throw away everything I haven't seen for at least 3 years. Except maybe for his wedding suit...


----------



## Mimmy

I am happy to report that I found the H bag that I wanted. I knew I wanted a Picotin MM, and had tried one on in a H boutique. I was having trouble finding the color that made my heart sing, though. Again tPF is a valuable resource.[emoji3] Recently a member, Ryan, posted a picture of his Birkin in etain on the Hermes in Action thread. This was the color I had to have. Imagine my delight when my bag appeared on H.com within a few days! It was meant to be. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am happy to report that I found the H bag that I wanted. I knew I wanted a Picotin MM, and had tried one on in a H boutique. I was having trouble finding the color that made my heart sing, though. Again tPF is a valuable resource.[emoji3] Recently a member, Ryan, posted a picture of his Birkin in etain on the Hermes in Action thread. This was the color I had to have. Imagine my delight when my bag appeared on H.com within a few days! It was meant to be. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3302937
> 
> View attachment 3302939



Wonderful, really! May we also see the inside? It'll be great to see this on you!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Wonderful, really! May we also see the inside? It'll be great to see this on you!




The inside:


My bag. 


Photos from MaiTai's Collection, showing the inside of a Picotin, with her bag insert that I plan to buy. 
I promise to post some mod shots soon!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Wonderful, really! May we also see the inside? It'll be great to see this on you!




Oops, forgot my manners too. Thank you, Marylin!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The inside:
> View attachment 3303852
> 
> My bag.
> View attachment 3303853
> 
> Photos from MaiTai's Collection, showing the inside of a Picotin, with her bag insert that I plan to buy.
> I promise to post some mod shots soon!



Thank you for the picture! The bag insert looks like a really great idea!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you for the picture! The bag insert looks like a really great idea!




You are welcome, Marylin!

I hope that your DH and little one are on the mend!

Happy St. Patrick's Day! [emoji256]


----------



## shoes319

Marylin said:


> Thank you for the picture! The bag insert looks like a really great idea!


I have one of Mai Tai's inserts and use in my Goyards - I love it!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thank you so much, all of you, for your support! It means so much to me to know you're thinking of us.  my husband is doing better today. He's has a severely infected gallbladder, but at least they're trying to heal it before they take it out. So that's good news.
> 
> 
> 
> My little boy is still quite sick, but being the sunshine he is, he doesn't complain at all and was very good while I was at work all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize, if this was too much information.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> It's the ides of March! We should start spring shopping, but again, we had snow today. Can you believe it???
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to start on my husband's closet yet, but I have promised myself to throw away everything I haven't seen for at least 3 years. Except maybe for his wedding suit...




Oh goodness I have heard the gallbladder infections are quite painful and dangerous. Thank goodness he is in good hands and healing! I hope things have improved this week!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I am happy to report that I found the H bag that I wanted. I knew I wanted a Picotin MM, and had tried one on in a H boutique. I was having trouble finding the color that made my heart sing, though. Again tPF is a valuable resource.[emoji3] Recently a member, Ryan, posted a picture of his Birkin in etain on the Hermes in Action thread. This was the color I had to have. Imagine my delight when my bag appeared on H.com within a few days! It was meant to be. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3302937
> 
> View attachment 3302939




Wow Mimmy that color is perfect!!! Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you and cannot wait to see you rock it!


----------



## Marylin

Happy St. Patrick's day to all of you too! We have two Patricks and one Patricia in the family, so there's lots to celebrate.
Thanks for asking about my patients. The little one is doing much better, DH will stay in the hospital for a while, but he's not in pain any more, so that's great!
We had something like spring in the air today, so some of my colleagues celebrated wearing pastel colors and I must say I'm starting to get excited about light cardigans and colorful tops as well! Hope I'll get lots of inspiration from you guys!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Wow Mimmy that color is perfect!!! Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you and cannot wait to see you rock it!



Thanks, Jen!



Marylin said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day to all of you too! We have two Patricks and one Patricia in the family, so there's lots to celebrate.
> Thanks for asking about my patients. The little one is doing much better, DH will stay in the hospital for a while, but he's not in pain any more, so that's great!
> We had something like spring in the air today, so some of my colleagues celebrated wearing pastel colors and I must say I'm starting to get excited about light cardigans and colorful tops as well! Hope I'll get lots of inspiration from you guys!



I am glad to hear that your little one is much better, and that your DH is at least improved also. 

And yes, I guess it's definitely time to think Spring too!


----------



## eggtartapproved

My allergies have started, Spring is definitely here haha.. and our rain has stopped (for how long, who knows) but it's beautiful here, and I'm getting excited. 

I used my most spring top and put together 7 outfits to get prepared.


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> My allergies have started, Spring is definitely here haha.. and our rain has stopped (for how long, who knows) but it's beautiful here, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> I used my most spring top and put together 7 outfits to get prepared.




I'm at the pool right now and see the pollen collecting on my cell phone screen every time I grab my phone! I somehow don't have allergies thankfully but I hope you are hanging in there because they seem miserable! I really like your spring outfits! Have you been able to wear one?


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> My allergies have started, Spring is definitely here haha.. and our rain has stopped (for how long, who knows) but it's beautiful here, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> I used my most spring top and put together 7 outfits to get prepared.




Great Spring outfits, eggtart!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I'm at the pool right now and see the pollen collecting on my cell phone screen every time I grab my phone! I somehow don't have allergies thankfully but I hope you are hanging in there because they seem miserable! I really like your spring outfits! Have you been able to wear one?


Thanks! Unfortunately, not yet. Even though it's been sunny this week, it's also quite chilly and we get some clouds here and there... everyone is still very much bundled up haha.. I don't think I'll be able to get into the outfits until maybe early April. But as long as the rain holds up, I'll be happy!


Mimmy said:


> Great Spring outfits, eggtart!



Thank you!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> My allergies have started, Spring is definitely here haha.. and our rain has stopped (for how long, who knows) but it's beautiful here, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> I used my most spring top and put together 7 outfits to get prepared.
> 
> 2.bp.blogspot.com/-9m6HXfGxwdI/VuT1eizWfyI/AAAAAAAAC-I/ZBhIAQ9Fn6syLyCIQXpm70fSwp_KH8R0g/s400/IMG_5659.PNG



How cute! I like the colorful skirt the most!
I'm with you about the allergies. We still have snow on the ground and I was sneezing my nose off today. And it's not my boy' s flu that got me!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> How cute! I like the colorful skirt the most!
> I'm with you about the allergies. We still have snow on the ground and I was sneezing my nose off today. And it's not my boy' s flu that got me!



thanks! that's one of my fave skirts.


----------



## Mimmy

As promised, a mod shot with my Picotin. 


Inspired by eggtart, a Spring look. 


I am just trying out these shoes. They are in my one of my online shopping carts. I will either break my ban on shoes to buy them, or they will sell out. If they go on sale, I think that they will be mine!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> As promised, a mod shot with my Picotin.
> View attachment 3305895
> 
> Inspired by eggtart, a Spring look.
> View attachment 3305897
> 
> I am just trying out these shoes. They are in my one of my online shopping carts. I will either break my ban on shoes to buy them, or they will sell out. If they go on sale, I think that they will be mine!



You know I'm a big fan of this top. The bag of course makes the whole outfit. The shoes are cool. I have a similar pair (well, who would have thought ) and they're really comfortable. I wear them a lot with the white lace dress.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> You know I'm a big fan of this top. The bag of course makes the whole outfit. The shoes are cool. I have a similar pair (well, who would have thought ) and they're really comfortable. I wear them a lot with the white lace dress.




Thank you, Marylin! Perhaps in an alternate universe we are sisters! [emoji130]


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> As promised, a mod shot with my Picotin.
> View attachment 3305895
> 
> Inspired by eggtart, a Spring look.
> View attachment 3305897
> 
> I am just trying out these shoes. They are in my one of my online shopping carts. I will either break my ban on shoes to buy them, or they will sell out. If they go on sale, I think that they will be mine!


Lovely bag, it suits well with you well! Love the colour!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> As promised, a mod shot with my Picotin.
> View attachment 3305895
> 
> Inspired by eggtart, a Spring look.
> View attachment 3305897
> 
> I am just trying out these shoes. They are in my one of my online shopping carts. I will either break my ban on shoes to buy them, or they will sell out. If they go on sale, I think that they will be mine!




Gorgeous!!! And who makes the shoes?!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Marylin! Perhaps in an alternate universe we are sisters! [emoji130]



You're right! In this universe we share the same style genes!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Lovely bag, it suits well with you well! Love the colour!



Thanks, MinaAnais!



Jen123 said:


> Gorgeous!!! And who makes the shoes?!



Thanks, Jen! The shoes are by Sole Society, moderately priced, but I'm on a shoe ban!



Marylin said:


> You're right! In this universe we share the same style genes!



Ahh, that's what it is. [emoji7]


----------



## MinaAnais

1st day of Spring! Yes! 

January and February have been very quiet , however March is a different story  Here's my first purchase of the year! It's a reversible coat (navy / French blue), made with wool. I think it should well with my current wardrobe and the upcoming Spring! 





It will replace the trench that I bought last December, I sold it as it was not my style.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> 1st day of Spring! Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> January and February have been very quiet , however March is a different story  Here's my first purchase of the year! It's a reversible coat (navy / French blue), made with wool. I think it should well with my current wardrobe and the upcoming Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will replace the trench that I bought last December, I sold it as it was not my style.




Ahh, this is lovely, MinaAnais! Can't wait to see how you style it.[emoji170]


----------



## Jen123

MinaAnais said:


> 1st day of Spring! Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> January and February have been very quiet , however March is a different story  Here's my first purchase of the year! It's a reversible coat (navy / French blue), made with wool. I think it should well with my current wardrobe and the upcoming Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will replace the trench that I bought last December, I sold it as it was not my style.




Great job going all year without a purchase! That coat looks beautiful! Navy is a great spring color [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

Sorry Ladies that I was awol for a few days. Got my husband out of the hospital, he's still not completely well, but getting there. Thanks again for everyone's support. 
I've also been working a lot. As some of you might know, I'm a news journalist, so obviously I was very busy first with the attacks in Turkey and even more after what happened in Brussels yesterday. It's very tough to stay professional and keep the much needed distance. Also totally puts everything else into perspective. I'm so grateful for my family and home and trying to believe we're safe in our little town here. Unfortunately we're kind of getting used to it. There's already something like a routine covering these terrible events.



I hope, everybody's well, Mina, your coat is fantastic. I love the color!
Mimmy, did you get the shoes?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Sorry Ladies that I was awol for a few days. Got my husband out of the hospital, he's still not completely well, but getting there. Thanks again for everyone's support.
> I've also been working a lot. As some of you might know, I'm a news journalist, so obviously I was very busy first with the attacks in Turkey and even more after what happened in Brussels yesterday. It's very tough to stay professional and keep the much needed distance. Also totally puts everything else into perspective. I'm so grateful for my family and home and trying to believe we're safe in our little town here. Unfortunately we're kind of getting used to it. There's already something like a routine covering these terrible events.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope, everybody's well, Mina, your coat is fantastic. I love the color!
> Mimmy, did you get the shoes?


happy to hear that your dh is out of the hospital and can get back home and be more comfortable. wishing him a speedy recovery. Horrible to hear about the attacks, please stay safe on the job. Hope everyone is keeping safe.


----------



## Sass

Hi ladies

I've missed this thread it's lovely to catch up on everyone's life!

Firstly Marylin hope your husband is now doing ok and your little one is most definitely on the mend? Did you and your other DD get the flu too, or manage to avoid it? 

Also I'm very sorry to hear about the bombings and the impact on your professionally it must be very hard indeed & for those of us on this side if the world the treat of it being nearby is quite real. It must be hard to report objectively. My poor mum in Aus is quite beside herself about me& my cousin in Germany also & risk. 

Mina your new jacket is just fantastic - navy is such a versatile colour. Do you mind sharing where you purchased from? I can absolutely see how it would be perfect for this time of year [emoji170]

Mimmy - oh my H that is just stunning. I have to say I think that's the perfect handbag colour - very neutral & the shape & size can work with a variety of events! More modelling pics ... Also I hate to enable but those shoes would be perfect for summer for you wouldn't they. I understand the shoe ban though ... Keep us posted! 

Eggtart I'm so impressed with how your decluttering is going. You are doing so well. Have you identified gaps in your wardrobe for Spring shopping?


----------



## Sass

Jen / Lv in not sure which one of you posted the DVf jumpsuit but that is such a cute look. Hope you find a replacement which is just as pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Sorry Ladies that I was awol for a few days. Got my husband out of the hospital, he's still not completely well, but getting there. Thanks again for everyone's support.
> 
> I've also been working a lot. As some of you might know, I'm a news journalist, so obviously I was very busy first with the attacks in Turkey and even more after what happened in Brussels yesterday. It's very tough to stay professional and keep the much needed distance. Also totally puts everything else into perspective. I'm so grateful for my family and home and trying to believe we're safe in our little town here. Unfortunately we're kind of getting used to it. There's already something like a routine covering these terrible events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope, everybody's well, Mina, your coat is fantastic. I love the color!
> 
> Mimmy, did you get the shoes?



I am glad that your DH is at least home now. 

The attacks in Brussels are on the news non-stop here. It is devastating. It must be very difficult to not let reporting the news become very emotional. It does put things into perspective. 

More on the shoes in my following post. 


Sass said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've missed this thread it's lovely to catch up on everyone's life!
> 
> Firstly Marylin hope your husband is now doing ok and your little one is most definitely on the mend? Did you and your other DD get the flu too, or manage to avoid it?
> 
> Also I'm very sorry to hear about the bombings and the impact on your professionally it must be very hard indeed & for those of us on this side if the world the treat of it being nearby is quite real. It must be hard to report objectively. My poor mum in Aus is quite beside herself about me& my cousin in Germany also & risk.
> 
> Mina your new jacket is just fantastic - navy is such a versatile colour. Do you mind sharing where you purchased from? I can absolutely see how it would be perfect for this time of year [emoji170]
> 
> Mimmy - oh my H that is just stunning. I have to say I think that's the perfect handbag colour - very neutral & the shape & size can work with a variety of events! More modelling pics ... Also I hate to enable but those shoes would be perfect for summer for you wouldn't they. I understand the shoe ban though ... Keep us posted!
> 
> Eggtart I'm so impressed with how your decluttering is going. You are doing so well. Have you identified gaps in your wardrobe for Spring shopping?



Hi Sass! You have been missed! 

Thank you for the compliments on my new bag. I think that I will get a lot of use from it. I have not purchased the sandals yet, but I am really tempted! I went shopping yesterday and did not find any that I liked better. I also did not buy anything, so I guess I am doing a pretty good job at shopping my closet![emoji3]


----------



## Sass

I've started to take a little stock of what I may need now weather is ever so slightly warmer! 

With my weight loss it has been difficult I've brought some stuff online, taken off tags and washed only to have boy say to me "is that a little big" so I think I really need to spend some time trying on stuff and getting a better gauge of my size. And get those two new skirts altered! 

As it stands now my main issue is with dressy tops and jeans. I have two casual pairs of jeans (rips in the knees etc) which fit the other 4-5 pairs are now too big!

I really felt like I wanted something more dressy so I brought some skinny trousers at Massimo Dutti last week. The sales assistant told me they were trousers but really they look like navy jeans to me! 

Also on the hunt for a cross the shoulder black leather bag. Can any of you ladies suggest a brand which might suit my £200-300 budget? I tried on a gorgeous Michael Kors bag last week? I've seen a nice Marc Jacobs online? But can anyone suggest an alternate brand?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've missed this thread it's lovely to catch up on everyone's life!
> 
> Firstly Marylin hope your husband is now doing ok and your little one is most definitely on the mend? Did you and your other DD get the flu too, or manage to avoid it?
> 
> Also I'm very sorry to hear about the bombings and the impact on your professionally it must be very hard indeed & for those of us on this side if the world the treat of it being nearby is quite real. It must be hard to report objectively. My poor mum in Aus is quite beside herself about me& my cousin in Germany also & risk.
> 
> Mina your new jacket is just fantastic - navy is such a versatile colour. Do you mind sharing where you purchased from? I can absolutely see how it would be perfect for this time of year [emoji170]
> 
> Mimmy - oh my H that is just stunning. I have to say I think that's the perfect handbag colour - very neutral & the shape & size can work with a variety of events! More modelling pics ... Also I hate to enable but those shoes would be perfect for summer for you wouldn't they. I understand the shoe ban though ... Keep us posted!
> 
> Eggtart I'm so impressed with how your decluttering is going. You are doing so well. Have you identified gaps in your wardrobe for Spring shopping?


Hey Sass! It's so great to hear from you! Hope all is well with you xoxo. I don't think there are any gaps persay for spring, but I do find I don't have any long sleeved tops for work other than button ups or sweaters/cardigans, so I'll be on a look out for a few long sleeved tops I can just tuck in. I mostly wear sleeveless and then I cardi but that gets boring sometimes haha. How about dooney and bourke for a crossbody? Although their leathers can be sort of heavy. Rebecca minkoff perhaps?


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> I've started to take a little stock of what I may need now weather is ever so slightly warmer!
> 
> With my weight loss it has been difficult I've brought some stuff online, taken off tags and washed only to have boy say to me "is that a little big" so I think I really need to spend some time trying on stuff and getting a better gauge of my size. And get those two new skirts altered!
> 
> As it stands now my main issue is with dressy tops and jeans. I have two casual pairs of jeans (rips in the knees etc) which fit the other 4-5 pairs are now too big!
> 
> I really felt like I wanted something more dressy so I brought some skinny trousers at Massimo Dutti last week. The sales assistant told me they were trousers but really they look like navy jeans to me!
> 
> Also on the hunt for a cross the shoulder black leather bag. Can any of you ladies suggest a brand which might suit my £200-300 budget? I tried on a gorgeous Michael Kors bag last week? I've seen a nice Marc Jacobs online? But can anyone suggest an alternate brand?




Hi sass! Weight loss is always the most fun excuse to buy some new items, congrats!! Have you looked at j crew handbags? I have a couple of their cross body bags and love them!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> I've started to take a little stock of what I may need now weather is ever so slightly warmer!
> 
> With my weight loss it has been difficult I've brought some stuff online, taken off tags and washed only to have boy say to me "is that a little big" so I think I really need to spend some time trying on stuff and getting a better gauge of my size. And get those two new skirts altered!
> 
> As it stands now my main issue is with dressy tops and jeans. I have two casual pairs of jeans (rips in the knees etc) which fit the other 4-5 pairs are now too big!
> 
> I really felt like I wanted something more dressy so I brought some skinny trousers at Massimo Dutti last week. The sales assistant told me they were trousers but really they look like navy jeans to me!
> 
> Also on the hunt for a cross the shoulder black leather bag. Can any of you ladies suggest a brand which might suit my £200-300 budget? I tried on a gorgeous Michael Kors bag last week? I've seen a nice Marc Jacobs online? But can anyone suggest an alternate brand?



Sass! So good to have you back! Your poor mother, she must be so worried. It's toughest for those far away, while people in Europe just keep living their lives, because there's nothing else we can do.

Congratulations on your weight loss, believe me, I know how hard it is! I'm with you about everything getting too big. It's nice, but annoying. But nice. And annoying.
I did the same thing, altering what was possible, giving away what's just not working anymore. I'm a bit reluctant about buying more pants, even though I desperately need jeans. I have a few more kilos to loose,  but at this rate I'll be too old to wear jeans by the time I will have lost that last bit. 
Have you tried Bogner bags? It's a German designer, but I'm sure he's at least available in Europe. His designs are clear and simple with a twist and everything is so practical. Very German.  but stylish!

How's work going? Still having fun?


----------



## cwxx

Gosh, so much has happened on this thread these past few days! @Marylin, I'm joining in with belated get-well-soon wishes for you and your family. Very happy for you to hear he's out of the hospital. Even though being there gives you access to experts, it's also just such a stressful environment, at least here in the US in my experience. So best wishes for a speedy recovery now that he's home. And also, of course, sending good thoughts and well-wishes to you and all the forum members in Europe at this time. Living in the Northeast here in the US, I can still remember how surreal the initial 9/11 news report was - it just seemed so unbelievable. I happened to be around Boston during the later marathon attacks and even though it was certainly a chilling attack (the year before I was in the sidelines watching the race), sadly it wasn't as unbelievable as back in 2001. A sobering reality...

@Sass, this may perhaps be a little out there, but have you looked at Everlane's bags? They're very reasonably priced and admittedly quite simple (as well as a limited range of styles), but I like a few, esp for work/everyday.


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Gosh, so much has happened on this thread these past few days! @Marylin, I'm joining in with belated get-well-soon wishes for you and your family. Very happy for you to hear he's out of the hospital. Even though being there gives you access to experts, it's also just such a stressful environment, at least here in the US in my experience. So best wishes for a speedy recovery now that he's home. And also, of course, sending good thoughts and well-wishes to you and all the forum members in Europe at this time. Living in the Northeast here in the US, I can still remember how surreal the initial 9/11 news report was - it just seemed so unbelievable. I happened to be around Boston during the later marathon attacks and even though it was certainly a chilling attack (the year before I was in the sidelines watching the race), sadly it wasn't as unbelievable as back in 2001. A sobering reality...
> 
> @Sass, this may perhaps be a little out there, but have you looked at Everlane's bags? They're very reasonably priced and admittedly quite simple (as well as a limited range of styles), but I like a few, esp for work/everyday.



Cwxx, thank you so much for your good wishes. Everybody's much better!
You're unfortunately right of course. 9/11 was the turning point.  Before then, no one could have believed anything like it remotely possible. Now, we're not even surprised anymore. Still just as helpless, though.


----------



## Marylin

How glad I was this week that I had prepared looks in my stylebook app for everyday of the week. I was able to get ready and out of the house within less then 30 minutes everyday (including coffee!) and at work before 7 am which took so much stress out of these days when everybody was working so hard on the Brussels coverage. I didn't think once about what I was wearing, wasn't uncomfortable for a single second, but proved to be dressed well enough for every unexpected challenge. 
Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Marylin

Wednesday and Thursday. Thank you stylebook! Today is a holiday. I'm on call over Easter, but I already know what to wear, in case I have to go in.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> I've started to take a little stock of what I may need now weather is ever so slightly warmer!
> 
> With my weight loss it has been difficult I've brought some stuff online, taken off tags and washed only to have boy say to me "is that a little big" so I think I really need to spend some time trying on stuff and getting a better gauge of my size. And get those two new skirts altered!
> 
> As it stands now my main issue is with dressy tops and jeans. I have two casual pairs of jeans (rips in the knees etc) which fit the other 4-5 pairs are now too big!
> 
> I really felt like I wanted something more dressy so I brought some skinny trousers at Massimo Dutti last week. The sales assistant told me they were trousers but really they look like navy jeans to me!
> 
> Also on the hunt for a cross the shoulder black leather bag. Can any of you ladies suggest a brand which might suit my £200-300 budget? I tried on a gorgeous Michael Kors bag last week? I've seen a nice Marc Jacobs online? But can anyone suggest an alternate brand?




Sass, congrats on the weight loss! I own a Michael Kors clutch and have found the leather and quality to be quite good. Marc Jacobs is one of my favorite designers, especially some of his older line. As mentioned already by eggtart, I would also recommend looking at Rebecca Minkoff. I had a great bag by her that always brought compliments and had the best leather. I sold it because it had a very heavy chain strap, but it was a beautiful bag!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> How glad I was this week that I had prepared looks in my stylebook app for everyday of the week. I was able to get ready and out of the house within less then 30 minutes everyday (including coffee!) and at work before 7 am which took so much stress out of these days when everybody was working so hard on the Brussels coverage. I didn't think once about what I was wearing, wasn't uncomfortable for a single second, but proved to be dressed well enough for every unexpected challenge.
> 
> Monday and Tuesday.




Great looks, Marylin! I am in awe of how you wear your graphic tees to give edge to an outfit. You are my style inspiration for the graphic tee look! Somehow I have not been able to pull this off yet.


----------



## Mimmy

I am still thinking about what I want to add to my closet for Spring and Summer. I definitely want to stay within my budget. The shoes I posted earlier are a strong contender. I know Jen is thinking about jumpsuits and rompers. LVk8 had a great romper that was damaged at the cleaners ...

I just saw a blog post showing how to wear pastels. 

I am curious, what are on your wish or buy lists for Spring/Summer?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am still thinking about what I want to add to my closet for Spring and Summer. I definitely want to stay within my budget. The shoes I posted earlier are a strong contender. I know Jen is thinking about jumpsuits and rompers. LVk8 had a great romper that was damaged at the cleaners ...
> 
> I just saw a blog post showing how to wear pastels.
> 
> I am curious, what are on your wish or buy lists for Spring/Summer?



Thanks, Mimmy, for the compliment. I've found that If I  stay within the same color family,  graphic t-shirts are just tops. 

Thinking about shopping for clothes was low on my list, and I still haven't made it to Chanel. It's going to be Christmas at this rate. 
I do need jeans! And plain white t-shirts that fit. I know, boring as anything. 

Which blog are you following?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> How glad I was this week that I had prepared looks in my stylebook app for everyday of the week. I was able to get ready and out of the house within less then 30 minutes everyday (including coffee!) and at work before 7 am which took so much stress out of these days when everybody was working so hard on the Brussels coverage. I didn't think once about what I was wearing, wasn't uncomfortable for a single second, but proved to be dressed well enough for every unexpected challenge.
> 
> Monday and Tuesday.




Hi Marylin! I am glad to hear your family's health is improving! I hope you are having a relaxing weekend with them. That is amazing about your 30 minutes in the morning. I gave up coffee 3 weeks ago and that has saved me quite a bit of time but I need to start picking outfits ahead of time to be more efficient. I love your band tees, they are so awesome!!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks, Mimmy, for the compliment. I've found that If I  stay within the same color family,  graphic t-shirts are just tops.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about shopping for clothes was low on my list, and I still haven't made it to Chanel. It's going to be Christmas at this rate.
> 
> I do need jeans! And plain white t-shirts that fit. I know, boring as anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Which blog are you following?




The blogs I get a lot of style inspiration from are, The Zoe Report and Refinery29. Refinery29 has several. I subscribe to Refinery29 Everywhere, UK, Los Angeles and San Francisco. I don't spend a lot of time reading each one, but if something catches my eye, I look at it!


----------



## LVk8

Sorry I fell off the thread for a little bit, I've been traveling for work or had house guests at my house every week this month [emoji15]

But it sounds like most everyone here has had varying levels of life interruptions this month as well!  Best of health wealth and fabulosity to everyone here [emoji120]

As for my silk romper the dry cleaner did not claim responsibility for the discoloration but agreed to fix the completely frayed hems.  I will see if it's even possible to dye it when it is returned to me.  They also gave me a $50 credit for dry cleaning so as far as I'm concerned they are paying for my last set of clothes to be cleaned there before I find a new dry cleaner [emoji380]

The DVF site restocked size 6 in the romper so I'm deciding whether I want to buy a replacement or not.  The navy was perfect, I don't think black suits me as nicely so not sure I want to spend that much for a not exact replacement [emoji12]


----------



## cwxx

LVk8 said:


> Sorry I fell off the thread for a little bit, I've been traveling for work or had house guests at my house every week this month [emoji15]
> 
> But it sounds like most everyone here has had varying levels of life interruptions this month as well!  Best of health wealth and fabulosity to everyone here [emoji120]
> 
> As for my silk romper the dry cleaner did not claim responsibility for the discoloration but agreed to fix the completely frayed hems.  I will see if it's even possible to dye it when it is returned to me.  They also gave me a $50 credit for dry cleaning so as far as I'm concerned they are paying for my last set of clothes to be cleaned there before I find a new dry cleaner [emoji380]
> 
> The DVF site restocked size 6 in the romper so I'm deciding whether I want to buy a replacement or not.  The navy was perfect, I don't think black suits me as nicely so not sure I want to spend that much for a not exact replacement [emoji12]



Sorry to hear the dry cleaner didn't take responsibility! Even though dry cleaners seem a dime a dozen, it's frustrating how most only do an 'eh' job...I had a cashmere blanker dry cleaned and it became stiff and scratchy  Like you said, time to move on from that dry cleaner! Hope you can find a replacement - maybe as spring sales get going you might be able to find that style in other stores, like NR, TJmaxx, etc.

@Mimmy, I'm looking for some good shirts for spring/summer. Found an Equipment silk button down on sale at Nordstrom rack recently (mine is a brighter coral than the stock photo), so more shirts like that. I can tuck them in with pants or a skirt for work, then tie the bottom up for a more casual look (not belly baring, too old for that heh, just to the waistband of my pants). I did find a pair of jeans, ended up going with 7 for all mankind which has some ankle length styles that work perfectly for me. I find their waistbands to be the most comfortable and the backside not baggy on my very no-butt shape. 

polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=89626730


----------



## Mimmy

cwxx said:


> Sorry to hear the dry cleaner didn't take responsibility! Even though dry cleaners seem a dime a dozen, it's frustrating how most only do an 'eh' job...I had a cashmere blanker dry cleaned and it became stiff and scratchy  Like you said, time to move on from that dry cleaner! Hope you can find a replacement - maybe as spring sales get going you might be able to find that style in other stores, like NR, TJmaxx, etc.
> 
> @Mimmy, I'm looking for some good shirts for spring/summer. Found an Equipment silk button down on sale at Nordstrom rack recently (mine is a brighter coral than the stock photo), so more shirts like that. I can tuck them in with pants or a skirt for work, then tie the bottom up for a more casual look (not belly baring, too old for that heh, just to the waistband of my pants). I did find a pair of jeans, ended up going with 7 for all mankind which has some ankle length styles that work perfectly for me. I find their waistbands to be the most comfortable and the backside not baggy on my very no-butt shape.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=89626730




cwxx, unfortunately I can't see the link to your shirt, but you described the ways that you can wear it well. It sounds like it will be great for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Mimmy

I am kind of proud of myself. I completed a simple DIY project. I was gifted this vintage Omega watch from my DH's aunt. It belonged to her husband who recently passed away. My DH and BIL didn't want it, so I was next in line. 

The watchband was very worn. I planned to replace it with a black alligator strap. But today at the Nordstrom Rack they had this one strap that would fit. Luckily I have the little tool you need to do this. 

Before,


After,






After the additional 25% off it was $13.50! It's handmade in Italy too. 

I still plan to get the black alligator strap, but there's no rush now. It's a very nice remembrance of my DH's uncle too.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am kind of proud of myself. I completed a simple DIY project. I was gifted this vintage Omega watch from my DH's aunt. It belonged to her husband who recently passed away. My DH and BIL didn't want it, so I was next in line.
> 
> The watchband was very worn. I planned to replace it with a black alligator strap. But today at the Nordstrom Rack they had this one strap that would fit. Luckily I have the little tool you need to do this.
> 
> Before,
> View attachment 3312438
> 
> After,
> View attachment 3312439
> View attachment 3312440
> 
> View attachment 3312441
> View attachment 3312442
> 
> After the additional 25% off it was $13.50! It's handmade in Italy too.
> 
> I still plan to get the black alligator strap, but there's no rush now. It's a very nice remembrance of my DH's uncle too.



What a wonderful project! It's beautiful and perfect and I'm sure, everytime you look at it, you'll remember its former owner who also relied on it, just like you will. The pink is georgous! Happy Easter!&#128035;&#128035;&#128007;


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Sorry I fell off the thread for a little bit, I've been traveling for work or had house guests at my house every week this month [emoji15]
> 
> But it sounds like most everyone here has had varying levels of life interruptions this month as well!  Best of health wealth and fabulosity to everyone here [emoji120]
> 
> As for my silk romper the dry cleaner did not claim responsibility for the discoloration but agreed to fix the completely frayed hems.  I will see if it's even possible to dye it when it is returned to me.  They also gave me a $50 credit for dry cleaning so as far as I'm concerned they are paying for my last set of clothes to be cleaned there before I find a new dry cleaner [emoji380]
> 
> The DVF site restocked size 6 in the romper so I'm deciding whether I want to buy a replacement or not.  The navy was perfect, I don't think black suits me as nicely so not sure I want to spend that much for a not exact replacement [emoji12]



I wouldn't even take my dish towels there anymore! What a terrible business!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Hi Marylin! I am glad to hear your family's health is improving! I hope you are having a relaxing weekend with them. That is amazing about your 30 minutes in the morning. I gave up coffee 3 weeks ago and that has saved me quite a bit of time but I need to start picking outfits ahead of time to be more efficient. I love your band tees, they are so awesome!!



Thank you Jen! I couldn't do it without the coffee, I'm afraid. I do admit though that when I'm in a rush I can't be bothered to prepare my lunch of fruit and cheddar cheese which usually gets me until at least early afternoon. But I didn't have time to eat last week anyway. 

How are you doing about your shopping resolutions? Spring must be in full bloom and anthropology must be stocked to the ceiling. Would be quite the challenge for me!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The blogs I get a lot of style inspiration from are, The Zoe Report and Refinery29. Refinery29 has several. I subscribe to Refinery29 Everywhere, UK, Los Angeles and San Francisco. I don't spend a lot of time reading each one, but if something catches my eye, I look at it!



Thank you Mimmy! I'll make sure to check them out, I'm always looking for inspiration - apart from the one you girls give me.


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> Sorry to hear the dry cleaner didn't take responsibility! Even though dry cleaners seem a dime a dozen, it's frustrating how most only do an 'eh' job...I had a cashmere blanker dry cleaned and it became stiff and scratchy  Like you said, time to move on from that dry cleaner! Hope you can find a replacement - maybe as spring sales get going you might be able to find that style in other stores, like NR, TJmaxx, etc.
> 
> @Mimmy, I'm looking for some good shirts for spring/summer. Found an Equipment silk button down on sale at Nordstrom rack recently (mine is a brighter coral than the stock photo), so more shirts like that. I can tuck them in with pants or a skirt for work, then tie the bottom up for a more casual look (not belly baring, too old for that heh, just to the waistband of my pants). I did find a pair of jeans, ended up going with 7 for all mankind which has some ankle length styles that work perfectly for me. I find their waistbands to be the most comfortable and the backside not baggy on my very no-butt shape.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=89626730




Lovely shape! I like this color too, but yours sounds amazing!


----------



## MinaAnais

*Marylin*, I am glad to hear that your husband and little one are recovering well!  Well done for planning your working wardrobe in advance! Ive become a big fan of Stylebook, its great for planning what to wear and how to improve the wardrobe!

*Jen*, I wish Id be able to do a full year without purchases! I only managed to avoid purchases on Jan and February! Luckily I am still on budget!

*Mimmy*, youve done a fantastic job with your project! The pink is such great colour, the new strap completely change the look of the watch! Its a modern classic now and I am sure your auntie will be happy to see that you are wearing it! 

Thanks all for the compliment on the coat! I am still trying to figure out how to wear it and combine it with my current wardrobe. I have been debating between this coat and a Marella option, at the end I decided to opt for the Navy coat as the cut is quite forgiving and hope to be able to wear it even if I lose more weight (I only lost 3 kilos since January).  

Heres the Marella coat are 3 spring / summer coats too much?!?!







I think that, for the time being, I will try to add accessories to jazz up the outfits.

*Sass*! Congratulations on your weight loss! It takes a lot of patience to update a wardrobe to a new body shape. You have great timings though, the sales are about to start! The coat is from Jaeger, it is made with double-faced wool and should work well for the upcoming seasons.

You can definitely find a good bag for less than £250! If you are looking for a different brand than Marc Jacobs / Michael Kors, have a look at Furla, Lancel, Longchamp, Maje, Abro, Skagen, Tory Burch, Allsaints hope it helps!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> *Marylin*, I am glad to hear that your husband and little one are recovering well!  Well done for planning your working wardrobe in advance! Ive become a big fan of Stylebook, its great for planning what to wear and how to improve the wardrobe!
> 
> *Jen*, I wish Id be able to do a full year without purchases! I only managed to avoid purchases on Jan and February! Luckily I am still on budget!
> 
> *Mimmy*, youve done a fantastic job with your project! The pink is such great colour, the new strap completely change the look of the watch! Its a modern classic now and I am sure your auntie will be happy to see that you are wearing it!
> 
> Thanks all for the compliment on the coat! I am still trying to figure out how to wear it and combine it with my current wardrobe. I have been debating between this coat and a Marella option, at the end I decided to opt for the Navy coat as the cut is quite forgiving and hope to be able to wear it even if I lose more weight (I only lost 3 kilos since January).
> 
> Heres the Marella coat are 3 spring / summer coats too much?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that, for the time being, I will try to add accessories to jazz up the outfits.
> 
> *Sass*! Congratulations on your weight loss! It takes a lot of patience to update a wardrobe to a new body shape. You have great timings though, the sales are about to start! The coat is from Jaeger, it is made with double-faced wool and should work well for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> You can definitely find a good bag for less than £250! If you are looking for a different brand than Marc Jacobs / Michael Kors, have a look at Furla, Lancel, Longchamp, Maje, Abro, Skagen, Tory Burch, Allsaints hope it helps!



Mina, can't wait to see the outfits and accessories you'll be wearing with your navy coat! Talking  about numbers: 3 kilos in 3 months is fantastic! I have about 3 kilos to go in total and have been working on loosing them since November! They're stuck like glue.
3 summer coats seem a bit much, considering London summer.  If one of these three is a trench, this  might get most of the wear, but it really depends on the occasions you need it for and the styles and on how much your weight will still change. (And who am I to judge, right, with a wardrobe full of oats and Blazers...:shame
You'll end up having a favorite anyway. 

What else is on your shopping list?


----------



## Marylin

Happy Easter everybody!&#128007;&#128144;&#128035;

Went to Chanel. Didn't find the bag. They say it's gone, was a seasonal item and good luck finding it anywhere. 

I don't even have a picture, can't find it on the net. They showed me lots of blues, but I didn't like any of the bags. Hubby will be in London a few weeks from now, depending on his health, and have a look.

Meanwhile, I got a different Easter egg. I've been wanting a short golden necklace for ages to wear with round neck shirts and sweaters and here it is.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, can't wait to see the outfits and accessories you'll be wearing with your navy coat! Talking  about numbers: 3 kilos in 3 months is fantastic! I have about 3 kilos to go in total and have been working on loosing them since November! They're stuck like glue.
> 3 summer coats seem a bit much, considering London summer.  If one of these three is a trench, this  might get most of the wear, but it really depends on the occasions you need it for and the styles and on how much your weight will still change. (And who am I to judge, right, with a wardrobe full of oats and Blazers...:shame
> You'll end up having a favorite anyway.
> 
> What else is on your shopping list?



Somehow, the last 2-3 kilos are always the most difficult to loose... When I look at your pictures, you look very slim... are you sure you haven't lost them already? 

Indeed, 3 summer coats and 0 trench or mac! I think the Marella coat would be a fun addition but would not add a great variety to my wardrobe. I have a rainproof navy jacket / parka that I use for walks only. Even if a mac or a trench would be practical for the UK weather, somehow I don't find them appealing for a working environment. 

It doesn't help that the majority of waterproof coats are in grey/navy/black/beige and they blend with the weather! I have been toying with the idea of buying a simple dark grey mac and adding underneath a "sheepskin" gilet in a similar color. I am not sure if this would work or help me cope better with the UK weather.

Shopping list! Once I replaced my black and navy trouser suits, I will be looking for

Hot pink / coral scarf
Costume jewellery in coral / yellow or orange / cream
Nude courts 
Cream blazer

This should be enough to brighten up the current wardrobe. I am still saving up for a vintage Celine box bag. 

How about you?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter everybody!&#128007;&#128144;&#128035;
> 
> Went to Chanel. Didn't find the bag. They say it's gone, was a seasonal item and good luck finding it anywhere.
> 
> I don't even have a picture, can't find it on the net. They showed me lots of blues, but I didn't like any of the bags. Hubby will be in London a few weeks from now, depending on his health, and have a look.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got a different Easter egg. I've been wanting a short golden necklace for ages to wear with round neck shirts and sweaters and here it is.



stunning! can't wait to see it in your outfits!


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Sorry I fell off the thread for a little bit, I've been traveling for work or had house guests at my house every week this month [emoji15]
> 
> But it sounds like most everyone here has had varying levels of life interruptions this month as well!  Best of health wealth and fabulosity to everyone here [emoji120]
> 
> As for my silk romper the dry cleaner did not claim responsibility for the discoloration but agreed to fix the completely frayed hems.  I will see if it's even possible to dye it when it is returned to me.  They also gave me a $50 credit for dry cleaning so as far as I'm concerned they are paying for my last set of clothes to be cleaned there before I find a new dry cleaner [emoji380]
> 
> The DVF site restocked size 6 in the romper so I'm deciding whether I want to buy a replacement or not.  The navy was perfect, I don't think black suits me as nicely so not sure I want to spend that much for a not exact replacement [emoji12]




Have you checked tjmaxx.com? They have a handful of gorgeous dvf rompers at great prices!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I am kind of proud of myself. I completed a simple DIY project. I was gifted this vintage Omega watch from my DH's aunt. It belonged to her husband who recently passed away. My DH and BIL didn't want it, so I was next in line.
> 
> The watchband was very worn. I planned to replace it with a black alligator strap. But today at the Nordstrom Rack they had this one strap that would fit. Luckily I have the little tool you need to do this.
> 
> Before,
> View attachment 3312438
> 
> After,
> View attachment 3312439
> View attachment 3312440
> 
> View attachment 3312441
> View attachment 3312442
> 
> After the additional 25% off it was $13.50! It's handmade in Italy too.
> 
> I still plan to get the black alligator strap, but there's no rush now. It's a very nice remembrance of my DH's uncle too.




That is sooooo adorable! I love the pink for spring!!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thank you Jen! I couldn't do it without the coffee, I'm afraid. I do admit though that when I'm in a rush I can't be bothered to prepare my lunch of fruit and cheddar cheese which usually gets me until at least early afternoon. But I didn't have time to eat last week anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing about your shopping resolutions? Spring must be in full bloom and anthropology must be stocked to the ceiling. Would be quite the challenge for me!




The lunches and the snacks are the most time consuming to prepare. I try and get everything organized into Tupperware on Sunday for the entire week but it doesn't always happen. 

Ahh I'm embarrassed to say I went over budget for the third month in a row [emoji37][emoji29]

But I did find things I really do need!

First, a pair of shoes for walking/non-running gym days. My nice running shoes are taking a beating from doing high intensity interval training so I figure a second pair of shoes will help my running shoes last longer




Second, needed a new camisole for under blouses badly! I love silk Camis because they do not ride up like the stretchy ones




Third, I wanted a pair of summer sandals and an alternative to a wedge. So I got this gorgeous pair of Stuart weitzman block heels. I love them!






Fourth, a rag and bone sweater dress. It was only $50 and fits great. I can totally dress it up or wear casually.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter everybody![emoji235][emoji253][emoji214]
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Chanel. Didn't find the bag. They say it's gone, was a seasonal item and good luck finding it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a picture, can't find it on the net. They showed me lots of blues, but I didn't like any of the bags. Hubby will be in London a few weeks from now, depending on his health, and have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I got a different Easter egg. I've been wanting a short golden necklace for ages to wear with round neck shirts and sweaters and here it is.




Oh I am sorry you couldn't find your bag but there will always be another one you will like just as much! Sending good vibes that you find that lucky bag [emoji4]

Wow this necklace is a stunning beauty!!! What a gorgeous statement piece! I can't wait to see it on you!!


----------



## LVk8

Jen123 said:


> The lunches and the snacks are the most time consuming to prepare. I try and get everything organized into Tupperware on Sunday for the entire week but it doesn't always happen.
> 
> Ahh I'm embarrassed to say I went over budget for the third month in a row [emoji37][emoji29]
> 
> But I did find things I really do need!
> 
> First, a pair of shoes for walking/non-running gym days. My nice running shoes are taking a beating from doing high intensity interval training so I figure a second pair of shoes will help my running shoes last longer
> 
> View attachment 3312856
> 
> 
> Second, needed a new camisole for under blouses badly! I love silk Camis because they do not ride up like the stretchy ones
> 
> View attachment 3312858
> 
> 
> Third, I wanted a pair of summer sandals and an alternative to a wedge. So I got this gorgeous pair of Stuart weitzman block heels. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 3312859
> 
> View attachment 3312860
> 
> 
> Fourth, a rag and bone sweater dress. It was only $50 and fits great. I can totally dress it up or wear casually.
> 
> View attachment 3312861




I love it all!  Especially the sweater dress.  My brothers fiancée wants us all to wear nude shoes of our choosing in the wedding this summer (blush colored BM gowns) & the Stuart Weitzmans look great on your feet so def a style to think about !

Lately I've been feeling the itch to shop [emoji85] I've been so good & now my bag wish list includes a Chloe Marcie & a Chanel Mini Flap. What happened ?!  Lmao

I also probably have too many coats for Texas but I wore them all when I lived in Chicago.  Been paring down but I know I have upwards of 10 in various colors and weights [emoji87]


----------



## StyleEyes

Jen123 said:


> The lunches and the snacks are the most time consuming to prepare. I try and get everything organized into Tupperware on Sunday for the entire week but it doesn't always happen.
> 
> Ahh I'm embarrassed to say I went over budget for the third month in a row [emoji37][emoji29]
> 
> But I did find things I really do need!
> 
> First, a pair of shoes for walking/non-running gym days. My nice running shoes are taking a beating from doing high intensity interval training so I figure a second pair of shoes will help my running shoes last longer
> 
> View attachment 3312856
> 
> 
> Second, needed a new camisole for under blouses badly! I love silk Camis because they do not ride up like the stretchy ones
> 
> View attachment 3312858
> 
> 
> Third, I wanted a pair of summer sandals and an alternative to a wedge. So I got this gorgeous pair of Stuart weitzman block heels. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 3312859
> 
> View attachment 3312860
> 
> 
> Fourth, a rag and bone sweater dress. It was only $50 and fits great. I can totally dress it up or wear casually.
> 
> View attachment 3312861




Hi Jen, I'm a bit of a lurker on this thread and saw your new Stuart Weitzman heels. I've been looking for something like this for a while now. I like the wider toe strap bc I was "blessed" with little bunions on my pinky toes and thinner straps accentuate (and hurt) them. [emoji4]. 
Do you happen to know the style name? Or would you mind letting me know where u got them?  Thank you!


----------



## Jen123

StyleEyes said:


> Hi Jen, I'm a bit of a lurker on this thread and saw your new Stuart Weitzman heels. I've been looking for something like this for a while now. I like the wider toe strap bc I was "blessed" with little bunions on my pinky toes and thinner straps accentuate (and hurt) them. [emoji4].
> Do you happen to know the style name? Or would you mind letting me know where u got them?  Thank you!



They are the Stuart Weitzman Nsbandy sandal! I was on the search for a mid height block heel with a boho vibe and these seemed perfect! Another similar style that I was considering was by Aerin and they are called the Hetty sandal.


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> I love it all!  Especially the sweater dress.  My brothers fiancée wants us all to wear nude shoes of our choosing in the wedding this summer (blush colored BM gowns) & the Stuart Weitzmans look great on your feet so def a style to think about !
> 
> Lately I've been feeling the itch to shop [emoji85] I've been so good & now my bag wish list includes a Chloe Marcie & a Chanel Mini Flap. What happened ?!  Lmao
> 
> I also probably have too many coats for Texas but I wore them all when I lived in Chicago.  Been paring down but I know I have upwards of 10 in various colors and weights [emoji87]



How about these for new shoes? You could totally wear them again! http://www.6pm.com/product/8644018/color/37851

I feel you about that urge to shop .... between the time I posted all my March goods, I also bought a pair of Illesteva sunglasses. I am hardcore craving spring items. 

Oooh a Chanel mini would be amazing. Do you have a WOC? I use mine ALL.THE.TIME. I am also lusting after the Chloe Hudson. Chloe has that perfect casual chic vibe to it. Do you think you might buy one of the bags soon? 

I am with you on the winter stuff, I grew up in the midwest and after moving to the southeast a few years ago I realized I cannot wear the majority of my closet for the majority of the year.


----------



## Jen123

Random question, but have any of you ever taken body measurements and seeing what size they correspond with on clothing websites? When I look on websites (i.e. J crew or Tibi) it says I am a larger larger size than I actually wear. Am I wearing my clothes too tight?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> The lunches and the snacks are the most time consuming to prepare. I try and get everything organized into Tupperware on Sunday for the entire week but it doesn't always happen.
> 
> Ahh I'm embarrassed to say I went over budget for the third month in a row [emoji37][emoji29]
> 
> But I did find things I really do need!
> 
> First, a pair of shoes for walking/non-running gym days. My nice running shoes are taking a beating from doing high intensity interval training so I figure a second pair of shoes will help my running shoes last longer
> 
> View attachment 3312856
> 
> 
> Second, needed a new camisole for under blouses badly! I love silk Camis because they do not ride up like the stretchy ones
> 
> View attachment 3312858
> 
> 
> Third, I wanted a pair of summer sandals and an alternative to a wedge. So I got this gorgeous pair of Stuart weitzman block heels. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 3312859
> 
> View attachment 3312860
> 
> 
> Fourth, a rag and bone sweater dress. It was only $50 and fits great. I can totally dress it up or wear casually.
> 
> View attachment 3312861



The shoes are fantastic, they look great on you! The dress is tdf! What a wonderful cut and color!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Somehow, the last 2-3 kilos are always the most difficult to loose... When I look at your pictures, you look very slim... are you sure you haven't lost them already?
> 
> Indeed, 3 summer coats and 0 trench or mac! I think the Marella coat would be a fun addition but would not add a great variety to my wardrobe. I have a rainproof navy jacket / parka that I use for walks only. Even if a mac or a trench would be practical for the UK weather, somehow I don't find them appealing for a working environment.
> 
> It doesn't help that the majority of waterproof coats are in grey/navy/black/beige and they blend with the weather! I have been toying with the idea of buying a simple dark grey mac and adding underneath a "sheepskin" gilet in a similar color. I am not sure if this would work or help me cope better with the UK weather.
> 
> Shopping list! Once I replaced my black and navy trouser suits, I will be looking for
> 
> Hot pink / coral scarf
> Costume jewellery in coral / yellow or orange / cream
> Nude courts
> Cream blazer
> 
> This should be enough to brighten up the current wardrobe. I am still saving up for a vintage Celine box bag.
> 
> How about you?



Color!! Wonderful! I'm sure you'll easily find everything. You'll have the most wonderful spring wardrobe! 
Me? I have no idea! I've seen these cute espadrilles everywhere with sequins all over. I don't know if they'd look any good on me. Also, I've seen so many of them that my interest is already staring to fade and it's not even warm enough to wear them yet. 

I know I'll need a few basics.
Having said this I'm sure I'll come back with a huge wishlist, once I actually have the chance to look around.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Random question, but have any of you ever taken body measurements and seeing what size they correspond with on clothing websites? When I look on websites (i.e. J crew or Tibi) it says I am a larger larger size than I actually wear. Am I wearing my clothes too tight?



Jen, don't tell me you trust size indications provided by the designers or sites! Of course you're not wearing your clothes too tight! If you're a size 8 for most of what you wear you could be a 10 for some a medium for others. Clothes made for the Asian market are tiny, French cuts too, German designers are pretty realistic I find. I'm a German 36/38, sometimes that's a medium, sometimes it's XS. Sometimes it's large. I need to try on everything. 
You're not a larger size, every designer has its own sizing.


----------



## LVk8

Jen123 said:


> How about these for new shoes? You could totally wear them again! http://www.6pm.com/product/8644018/color/37851
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you about that urge to shop .... between the time I posted all my March goods, I also bought a pair of Illesteva sunglasses. I am hardcore craving spring items.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh a Chanel mini would be amazing. Do you have a WOC? I use mine ALL.THE.TIME. I am also lusting after the Chloe Hudson. Chloe has that perfect casual chic vibe to it. Do you think you might buy one of the bags soon?
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you on the winter stuff, I grew up in the midwest and after moving to the southeast a few years ago I realized I cannot wear the majority of my closet for the majority of the year.




I have zero Chanels.  I've tried on the WOC but it was too small & the flaps were all too big but the mini flap is Goldilocks.  One of our local consignment shops had a pink mini flap so I tried it on the other day and thought the size was amazing.  Not in a hurry to buy, those bags are always around, will wait for the right special occasion to celebrate and pop of color / hardware combo to present itself first [emoji5]&#65039;

The Chloe Marcie I super love but am confident that I can find a deal on a gently used preloved one.  I have two small crossbodies but they're square/rectangular & I like that it's a round casual saddle bag look, perf for TX.  Also I prefer to run around with just the essentials on me than to carry a ginormous bag when I can get away with it so it would be in heavy rotation.  I'll keep an eye out here and there for the right one to appear eventually [emoji106]

Oh and also agreed that sizing is totally crazy.  I have learned to ignore size tags & to embrace tailoring.  I even recently had a freebie tee shirt from a race shortened bc it was too long but I like the design & will wear it [emoji23]


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, don't tell me you trust size indications provided by the designers or sites! Of course you're not wearing your clothes too tight! If you're a size 8 for most of what you wear you could be a 10 for some a medium for others. Clothes made for the Asian market are tiny, French cuts too, German designers are pretty realistic I find. I'm a German 36/38, sometimes that's a medium, sometimes it's XS. Sometimes it's large. I need to try on everything.
> You're not a larger size, every designer has its own sizing.





LVk8 said:


> I have zero Chanels.  I've tried on the WOC but it was too small & the flaps were all too big but the mini flap is Goldilocks.  One of our local consignment shops had a pink mini flap so I tried it on the other day and thought the size was amazing.  Not in a hurry to buy, those bags are always around, will wait for the right special occasion to celebrate and pop of color / hardware combo to present itself first [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> The Chloe Marcie I super love but am confident that I can find a deal on a gently used preloved one.  I have two small crossbodies but they're square/rectangular & I like that it's a round casual saddle bag look, perf for TX.  Also I prefer to run around with just the essentials on me than to carry a ginormous bag when I can get away with it so it would be in heavy rotation.  I'll keep an eye out here and there for the right one to appear eventually [emoji106]
> 
> Oh and also agreed that sizing is totally crazy.  I have learned to ignore size tags & to embrace tailoring.  I even recently had a freebie tee shirt from a race shortened bc it was too long but I like the design & will wear it [emoji23]



That makes me feel better about the sizing ... Like for example when I look at Banana Republic it says I should be a size 6 in their pants, but I normally wear a size 2 there. So I got confused and wondered if I am buying my pants too tight! I have tried on a 6 there though and the waist was huge even though my waist measurements say I am a size 6.


----------



## StyleEyes

Jen123 said:


> They are the Stuart Weitzman Nsbandy sandal! I was on the search for a mid height block heel with a boho vibe and these seemed perfect! Another similar style that I was considering was by Aerin and they are called the Hetty sandal.




Thanks!!!


----------



## apl.79

Mimmy said:


> I am kind of proud of myself. I completed a simple DIY project. I was gifted this vintage Omega watch from my DH's aunt. It belonged to her husband who recently passed away. My DH and BIL didn't want it, so I was next in line.
> 
> The watchband was very worn. I planned to replace it with a black alligator strap. But today at the Nordstrom Rack they had this one strap that would fit. Luckily I have the little tool you need to do this.
> 
> Before,
> View attachment 3312438
> 
> After,
> View attachment 3312439
> View attachment 3312440
> 
> View attachment 3312441
> View attachment 3312442
> 
> After the additional 25% off it was $13.50! It's handmade in Italy too.
> 
> I still plan to get the black alligator strap, but there's no rush now. It's a very nice remembrance of my DH's uncle too.


Beautiful watch, Mimmy!  It's always nice to have a little something to remember those who have passed on.  I wore a necklace today from my lovely great aunt who passed away 1.5 years ago.  It's amazing to me that some styles can transcend generations and even genders.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter everybody!&#128007;&#128144;&#128035;
> 
> Went to Chanel. Didn't find the bag. They say it's gone, was a seasonal item and good luck finding it anywhere.
> 
> I don't even have a picture, can't find it on the net. They showed me lots of blues, but I didn't like any of the bags. Hubby will be in London a few weeks from now, depending on his health, and have a look.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got a different Easter egg. I've been wanting a short golden necklace for ages to wear with round neck shirts and sweaters and here it is.


Marylin, you have certainly been through the ringer lately, but it looks like the Easter bunny is trying to reward your hard work.  Your necklace is to die for!  Wear it in good health!  

I hope your husband's health continues to improve and he can find your perfect bag in London.  It is absolutely maddening to have money to spend, know precisely what you want, and then not be able to find it.  Wishing you luck!


----------



## apl.79

MinaAnais said:


> *Marylin*, I am glad to hear that your husband and little one are recovering well!  Well done for planning your working wardrobe in advance! Ive become a big fan of Stylebook, its great for planning what to wear and how to improve the wardrobe!
> 
> *Jen*, I wish Id be able to do a full year without purchases! I only managed to avoid purchases on Jan and February! Luckily I am still on budget!
> 
> *Mimmy*, youve done a fantastic job with your project! The pink is such great colour, the new strap completely change the look of the watch! Its a modern classic now and I am sure your auntie will be happy to see that you are wearing it!
> 
> Thanks all for the compliment on the coat! I am still trying to figure out how to wear it and combine it with my current wardrobe. I have been debating between this coat and a Marella option, at the end I decided to opt for the Navy coat as the cut is quite forgiving and hope to be able to wear it even if I lose more weight (I only lost 3 kilos since January).
> 
> Heres the Marella coat are 3 spring / summer coats too much?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that, for the time being, I will try to add accessories to jazz up the outfits.
> 
> *Sass*! Congratulations on your weight loss! It takes a lot of patience to update a wardrobe to a new body shape. You have great timings though, the sales are about to start! The coat is from Jaeger, it is made with double-faced wool and should work well for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> You can definitely find a good bag for less than £250! If you are looking for a different brand than Marc Jacobs / Michael Kors, have a look at Furla, Lancel, Longchamp, Maje, Abro, Skagen, Tory Burch, Allsaints hope it helps!


Beautiful coat!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> The lunches and the snacks are the most time consuming to prepare. I try and get everything organized into Tupperware on Sunday for the entire week but it doesn't always happen.
> 
> Ahh I'm embarrassed to say I went over budget for the third month in a row [emoji37][emoji29]
> 
> But I did find things I really do need!
> 
> First, a pair of shoes for walking/non-running gym days. My nice running shoes are taking a beating from doing high intensity interval training so I figure a second pair of shoes will help my running shoes last longer
> 
> View attachment 3312856
> 
> 
> Second, needed a new camisole for under blouses badly! I love silk Camis because they do not ride up like the stretchy ones
> 
> View attachment 3312858
> 
> 
> Third, I wanted a pair of summer sandals and an alternative to a wedge. So I got this gorgeous pair of Stuart weitzman block heels. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 3312859
> 
> View attachment 3312860
> 
> 
> Fourth, a rag and bone sweater dress. It was only $50 and fits great. I can totally dress it up or wear casually.
> 
> View attachment 3312861


Great shoes!  I had a pair that was very similar when I was a teenager, and I loved them.  Now I'm sad that they are long gone, as they were the perfect nude for me.  What brand is your cami?  I need to find one that doesn't ride up, since ALL of mine do.  It drives me bonkers!


----------



## apl.79

Jen123 said:


> Random question, but have any of you ever taken body measurements and seeing what size they correspond with on clothing websites? When I look on websites (i.e. J crew or Tibi) it says I am a larger larger size than I actually wear. Am I wearing my clothes too tight?


I don't think you're wearing your clothes too tight.  There is zero consistency in sizing, so I check the size charts and reviews when ordering from new places, or really anywhere.  I have 4 different sizes of jeans and they all fit!  In fact, I have 4 different sizes just in Joe's Jeans!  How's that for consistency???


----------



## Jen123

apl.79 said:


> Great shoes!  I had a pair that was very similar when I was a teenager, and I loved them.  Now I'm sad that they are long gone, as they were the perfect nude for me.  What brand is your cami?  I need to find one that doesn't ride up, since ALL of mine do.  It drives me bonkers!




Hi apl! The camisole is from j crew. I found one about 2 years ago and made it my mission since then to find another because it was the perfect camisole! I finally found one over the weekend and am so happy!!



apl.79 said:


> I don't think you're wearing your clothes too tight.  There is zero consistency in sizing, so I check the size charts and reviews when ordering from new places, or really anywhere.  I have 4 different sizes of jeans and they all fit!  In fact, I have 4 different sizes just in Joe's Jeans!  How's that for consistency???



That is so true I have stuff all over the board even from the same brands. Lol that makes me feel better I slightly panicked yesterday thinking I had gone my whole life wearing the wrong size!


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you, Marylin, MinaAnais, Jen and apl for the compliments on my little DIY watchband project. I wore the watch for Easter and loved it!

Marylin, your necklace is gorgeous! I will have to put a complaint in with my Easter bunny though, as nothing that amazing was left for me! [emoji6]

MinaAnais, the second coat you posted is beautiful! I really have no reason or season for coats, but still own 1 wool jacket for travel; at least that's how I justified the purchase and several jackets, so I could see how you would find a lot of coats that appeal to you! 

Jen, love your new purchases, especially the rag & bone sweater dress. I think you will get a lot of wear from that. One of my pet peeves with clothing is sizing. I have several different sizes of clothing that fit, in my closet. 

apl, I do like having my new to me, watch to remember my DH's uncle from. That's cool that you have a necklace from your great aunt. It is amazing how great style can stay relevant through time and across genders!


----------



## LVk8

Mimmy I also love the Omega DIY the pink wristband is super cute!  What kind of tool do you need to swap out watch wristbands?  My daily watch that I've worn for years is stainless so I don't have much experience with leather watch bands


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Mimmy I also love the Omega DIY the pink wristband is super cute!  What kind of tool do you need to swap out watch wristbands?  My daily watch that I've worn for years is stainless so I don't have much experience with leather watch bands




Thanks, LVk8!

Here it is:




There's a bit more explanation on my Stylebook thread. Hope this helps! [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> Marylin, you have certainly been through the ringer lately, but it looks like the Easter bunny is trying to reward your hard work.  Your necklace is to die for!  Wear it in good health!
> 
> I hope your husband's health continues to improve and he can find your perfect bag in London.  It is absolutely maddening to have money to spend, know precisely what you want, and then not be able to find it.  Wishing you luck!



Apl! Nice to hear from you again! Thank you for your good wishes. I keep opening the box looking at my new necklace...
I'm not too worried about the bag. There will be a blue one some day. The Munich  store also usually isn't the best one to go, I need to go to Berlin or Paris. London has a great boutique, but with the pound so strong I'd end up paying more than in euros.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, some of you were talking about rompers. A style I love on you tiny, long legged girls, that I could never pull off and won't. 
But I saw this one by azbro today and thought about you.


----------



## LVk8

Oh that is so cute!  The issue with rompers is that you really need to try them on first.  Even the DVF one I bought, I purchased in a local clothing boutique.  I peeked at TJmaxx.com to see their DVF rompers but there was only one silk version with a dramatic open back & it was only avail in size 0 & 2, I need a 6.  Whomp whomp... Maybe I'll come across a replacement eventually!  

Even though I have not uploaded all my outfits into Stylebook I counted my dresses this morning.  46 total, that seems like a lot 

But when I went back through I only really found one that was on the bubble of whether it's a keeper or not.  Lots of colors and styles and weights for seasons and sleeve length.  Some for fancy occasions, some for work, some for play with a decent amount of crossover.  Really didn't see anything that I literally never wear except the one that is on the bubble and at that I can probably find an excuse to wear it out sometime in the near-ish future to determine its fate in my closet.

In your opinion in general though how many is too many?  I guess even 1 is too many if you never wear something but I am in a dress for at least part of nearly everyday!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Ladies, some of you were talking about rompers. A style I love on you tiny, long legged girls, that I could never pull off and won't.
> 
> But I saw this one by azbro today and thought about you.




That is so cute!! I need something like that! But from your photos you seem to have very long legs, no? I always figured you were quite tall and slim like a model's figure from your pictures


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Oh that is so cute!  The issue with rompers is that you really need to try them on first.  Even the DVF one I bought, I purchased in a local clothing boutique.  I peeked at TJmaxx.com to see their DVF rompers but there was only one silk version with a dramatic open back & it was only avail in size 0 & 2, I need a 6.  Whomp whomp... Maybe I'll come across a replacement eventually!
> 
> Even though I have not uploaded all my outfits into Stylebook I counted my dresses this morning.  46 total, that seems like a lot
> 
> But when I went back through I only really found one that was on the bubble of whether it's a keeper or not.  Lots of colors and styles and weights for seasons and sleeve length.  Some for fancy occasions, some for work, some for play with a decent amount of crossover.  Really didn't see anything that I literally never wear except the one that is on the bubble and at that I can probably find an excuse to wear it out sometime in the near-ish future to determine its fate in my closet.
> 
> In your opinion in general though how many is too many?  I guess even 1 is too many if you never wear something but I am in a dress for at least part of nearly everyday!




Bummer about the dvf! You'll find the right one eventually. Saks off fifth website usually has a lot of dvf as well. I think number is subjective... 46 dresses would be a lot for me since I only wear them on weekend. If you can wear dresses throughout the week and weekend and its your go to then I don't think it's a lot. My go to is jeans and blouses and I probably have over 50 different blouses in different materials and shapes.


----------



## LVk8

I have literally 3 pairs of jeans - blue, purple & white.  Otherwise all the pants I own are yoga / workout stuff [emoji23]


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> I have literally 3 pairs of jeans - blue, purple & white.  Otherwise all the pants I own are yoga / workout stuff [emoji23]




I would say 46 dresses is totally justified then!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Ladies, some of you were talking about rompers. A style I love on you tiny, long legged girls, that I could never pull off and won't.
> But I saw this one by azbro today and thought about you.



this one is pretty! did you buy the romper? i would like to wear one but i'm not that comfortable to wear clothes as short as this.

oh right, how do you define a small thighs? do you think a tall person with skinny body or the short one will have a bigger thighs than the others? this question is lingering in my mind ever since i started to aware about fashion. lots of women want to have a small thighs.


----------



## luminosity

LVk8 said:


> Oh that is so cute!  The issue with rompers is that you really need to try them on first.  Even the DVF one I bought, I purchased in a local clothing boutique.  I peeked at TJmaxx.com to see their DVF rompers but there was only one silk version with a dramatic open back & it was only avail in size 0 & 2, I need a 6.  Whomp whomp... Maybe I'll come across a replacement eventually!
> 
> Even though I have not uploaded all my outfits into Stylebook I counted my dresses this morning.  46 total, that seems like a lot
> 
> But when I went back through I only really found one that was on the bubble of whether it's a keeper or not.  Lots of colors and styles and weights for seasons and sleeve length.  Some for fancy occasions, some for work, some for play with a decent amount of crossover.  Really didn't see anything that I literally never wear except the one that is on the bubble and at that I can probably find an excuse to wear it out sometime in the near-ish future to determine its fate in my closet.
> 
> In your opinion in general though how many is too many?  I guess even 1 is too many if you never wear something but I am in a dress for at least part of nearly everyday!



i mostly wear jeans or skirt and blouse but they're fewer than my dresses' collection  i just love to buy dress and couldn't ressist when im seeing one.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That is so cute!! I need something like that! But from your photos you seem to have very long legs, no? I always figured you were quite tall and slim like a model's figure from your pictures



Jen, you made my day! I have anything but a model's figure... Obviously my pictures are quite deceiving. My legs are my weakest point, so I'm happiest in long pants and dresses that cover most of my thighs. Only on vacation I dare to wear shorts. 
If I could, I'd totally fall for this romper!


----------



## Marylin

Good sign, right, if you wear something right after you got it! 
I put in my new necklace today, for a regular day at work, early shift even, but I really wanted to try it out. Need different earrings though...


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Good sign, right, if you wear something right after you got it!
> 
> I put in my new necklace today, for a regular day at work, early shift even, but I really wanted to try it out. Need different earrings though...




That is GORGEOUS!! That necklace can make the entire outfit!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin, that's a fantastic necklace!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Good sign, right, if you wear something right after you got it!
> I put in my new necklace today, for a regular day at work, early shift even, but I really wanted to try it out. Need different earrings though...


Beautiful! It's a great piece and suits you very well!


----------



## LVk8

I like it too!  I think the earring studs are a good look bc you don't want to take too much of the thunder away from a bold statement necklace


----------



## Marylin

Thank you, Ladies! I'm so glad I won't have to dress up every time I want to wear it.
The earrings are pearls, it's true that they're not competing with it, but don't support it that well either. Plus, I don't have gold studs... Yet.

I still have half of my budget for the first quarter, pretty proud of myself.


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Ladies! I'm so glad I won't have to dress up every time I want to wear it.
> The earrings are pearls, it's true that they're not competing with it, but don't support it that well either. Plus, I don't have gold studs... Yet.
> 
> I still have half of my budget for the first quarter, pretty proud of myself.


The necklace looks gorgeous on you! 

Congrats on your budget!  Does this mean we'll see new earrings soon?


----------



## purplepoodles

Marylin said:


> Good sign, right, if you wear something right after you got it!
> 
> I put in my new necklace today, for a regular day at work, early shift even, but I really wanted to try it out. Need different earrings though...




Great look Marylin! Pearls are always appropriate. Are you thinking of a gold CC pair? Until you find something the pearls are a great alternative.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jen123 said:


> Random question, but have any of you ever taken body measurements and seeing what size they correspond with on clothing websites? When I look on websites (i.e. J crew or Tibi) it says I am a larger larger size than I actually wear. Am I wearing my clothes too tight?


I've done this and sometimes I'm bigger than the size I wear and sometimes smaller. So I almost always have to buy my clothes in person.


----------



## cwxx

Marylin said:


> Good sign, right, if you wear something right after you got it!
> I put in my new necklace today, for a regular day at work, early shift even, but I really wanted to try it out. Need different earrings though...



This necklace looks absolutely stunning on you, wow! I've never seen anything like it at the NYC boutique. This may end up looking too matchy, but what about a pair of ruby or garnet studs?


----------



## Marylin

purplepoodles said:


> Great look Marylin! Pearls are always appropriate. Are you thinking of a gold CC pair? Until you find something the pearls are a great alternative.



Thanks purplepoodles. I did think of gold, yes, but CC might be too much designer. I must admit though that I've looked for some, but unless I find some vintage ones I don't think they're out there right now. Seasonal ones are black or silver it seems. I have these, but they are too white and also in repair at Chanel in Paris, because the back is so loose, I'm afraid it'll break.


----------



## Marylin

cwxx said:


> This necklace looks absolutely stunning on you, wow! I've never seen anything like it at the NYC boutique. This may end up looking too matchy, but what about a pair of ruby or garnet studs?



Thanks, cwxx! I guess I was lucky finding something I liked on the first try.
Garnet sounds wonderful, also sounds expensive....maybe the Easter Bunny could let Santa know....


----------



## Sass

Hey ladies!

Belated Happy Easter to you all - Marylin your Easter present is just gorgeous indeed wow! I think you are spot on plain small gold studds would be my number one budget choice but if Santa wants to bring some garnets [emoji6] 

Jen I find sizing as a whole such a minefield and just try my hardest not to be offended anyway it comes out. I also often need to try things on in person as I'm not typically one size and I find measurements on websites aren't amazingly accurate. 

Mimmy your watch band DIY looks great enjoy the happy memories associated with such a wonderful keepsake from a loved one! 

Mina have you had a chance to wear your gorgeous coat yet? The weather has been quite nice this week!


----------



## Sass

I've been having a think about some Spring or Spring/Summer purchases and have created a little bit of a list of items I am shopping for over the next two months:

Brown suede low heeled booties
White adidas sneakers

-Navy dressy jeans
 - Dress trousers 

- Season appropriate dresses
3-4 

- Dressy tops / blouses to wear with jeans/skirts 3-4 (brought 1) 

1-2 casual skirts ()
2-4 dressy skirts 

- Black cross body leather handbag 

That's all I can think of for now [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sass

In the mean time here are some purchases I've made!



Since winter is almost at a close these were not a need but want. They were on an exceptional sale! They don't necessarily appear so but they are over the knee style. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 These are functioning as a replacement pair for some I already own. 



Dress I mentioned purchasing 



One fun cheapie skirt 



I purchased this in a salmon pink/beige shade and please note because of my height it's a good 3 inches longer than on model. 



One slightly more dressy top I purchased in cream. I've worn it with new navy jeans and an olive blazer.


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> I've been having a think about some Spring or Spring/Summer purchases and have created a little bit of a list of items I am shopping for over the next two months:
> 
> Brown suede low heeled booties
> White adidas sneakers
> 
> -Navy dressy jeans
> - Dress trousers
> 
> - Season appropriate dresses
> 3-4
> 
> - Dressy tops / blouses to wear with jeans/skirts 3-4 (brought 1)
> 
> 1-2 casual skirts ()
> 2-4 dressy skirts
> 
> - Black cross body leather handbag
> 
> That's all I can think of for now [emoji5]&#65039;




Hi sass!! I love all your recent purchases! That pink skirt is so cute! I like your list too, I had to jump on the casual sneaker trend as well. I actually wore mine yesterday to a trade show and it was much more comfortable!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> In the mean time here are some purchases I've made!
> 
> View attachment 3316608
> 
> Since winter is almost at a close these were not a need but want. They were on an exceptional sale! They don't necessarily appear so but they are over the knee style.
> 
> View attachment 3316609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are functioning as a replacement pair for some I already own.
> 
> View attachment 3316611
> 
> Dress I mentioned purchasing
> 
> View attachment 3316613
> 
> One fun cheapie skirt
> 
> View attachment 3316616
> 
> I purchased this in a salmon pink/beige shade and please note because of my height it's a good 3 inches longer than on model.
> 
> View attachment 3316617
> 
> One slightly more dressy top I purchased in cream. I've worn it with new navy jeans and an olive blazer.



Everything's really pretty, Sass! I was wondering how you'd combine the last top. I like your color choices! The dress is beautiful! It will go so well with your hair!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> In the mean time here are some purchases I've made!
> 
> View attachment 3316608
> 
> Since winter is almost at a close these were not a need but want. They were on an exceptional sale! They don't necessarily appear so but they are over the knee style.
> 
> View attachment 3316609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are functioning as a replacement pair for some I already own.
> 
> View attachment 3316611
> 
> Dress I mentioned purchasing
> 
> View attachment 3316613
> 
> One fun cheapie skirt
> 
> View attachment 3316616
> 
> I purchased this in a salmon pink/beige shade and please note because of my height it's a good 3 inches longer than on model.
> 
> View attachment 3316617
> 
> One slightly more dressy top I purchased in cream. I've worn it with new navy jeans and an olive blazer.




Thanks, for the watch compliment!

I really like your new purchases. I love your new dress, and the top looks like something that can be worn a lot of ways!

I need to make a Spring wish list too.


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> In the mean time here are some purchases I've made!
> 
> View attachment 3316608
> 
> Since winter is almost at a close these were not a need but want. They were on an exceptional sale! They don't necessarily appear so but they are over the knee style.
> 
> View attachment 3316609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are functioning as a replacement pair for some I already own.
> 
> View attachment 3316611
> 
> Dress I mentioned purchasing
> 
> View attachment 3316613
> 
> One fun cheapie skirt
> 
> View attachment 3316616
> 
> I purchased this in a salmon pink/beige shade and please note because of my height it's a good 3 inches longer than on model.
> 
> View attachment 3316617
> 
> One slightly more dressy top I purchased in cream. I've worn it with new navy jeans and an olive blazer.


Beautiful pieces! The green dress is fab, would love to see how you'll accessorise it!


----------



## Marylin

I've been so bad. 
I can't believe I bought 5! pairs of pants yesterday!!
And it was so easy, the pant-shopping stars were in my favor.

Two pairs of jeans, put them on, both fit perfectly, didn't even try any other pairs.
A simple light white pair for summer (yessss! I can finally wear white pants!)
All three basics, all three replacements of ones that have gotten too big.

And then I bought these. On sale. A truly Jen-appropriate experience. Kenzo for 50 Euros.


----------



## Marylin

Yes, you counted correctly. One is missing. It's by Dorothee Schumacher, original price was 459, bought them for 100.
Wasn't so sure about the style,because I'm usually not this courageous, but they go really well with a long silk tunic I've hardly worn.
Let me know,what you think and what shoes I should wear with these.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I've been so bad.
> I can't believe I bought 5! pairs of pants yesterday!!
> And it was so easy, the pant-shopping stars were in my favor.
> 
> Two pairs of jeans, put them on, both fit perfectly, didn't even try any other pairs.
> A simple light white pair for summer (yessss! I can finally wear white pants!)
> All three basics, all three replacements of ones that have gotten too big.
> 
> And then I bought these. On sale. A truly Jen-appropriate experience. Kenzo for 50 Euros.



Love the Kenzo trousers!!! Great for spring and summer!


----------



## vivelebag

Marylin said:


> I've been so bad.
> 
> I can't believe I bought 5! pairs of pants yesterday!!
> 
> And it was so easy, the pant-shopping stars were in my favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of jeans, put them on, both fit perfectly, didn't even try any other pairs.
> 
> A simple light white pair for summer (yessss! I can finally wear white pants!)
> 
> All three basics, all three replacements of ones that have gotten too big.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I bought these. On sale. A truly Jen-appropriate experience. Kenzo for 50 Euros.




Those Kenzos are fab!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Yes, you counted correctly. One is missing. It's by Dorothee Schumacher, original price was 459, bought them for 100.
> Wasn't so sure about the style,because I'm usually not this courageous, but they go really well with a long silk tunic I've hardly worn.
> Let me know,what you think and what shoes I should wear with these.



Interesting piece!  How long are those trousers? What's the material like?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Interesting piece!  How long are those trousers? What's the material like?



They come to maybe 10 centimeters above the ankle. Outer material is lace.


----------



## apl.79

Sass said:


> In the mean time here are some purchases I've made!
> 
> View attachment 3316608
> 
> Since winter is almost at a close these were not a need but want. They were on an exceptional sale! They don't necessarily appear so but they are over the knee style.
> 
> View attachment 3316609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are functioning as a replacement pair for some I already own.
> 
> View attachment 3316611
> 
> Dress I mentioned purchasing
> 
> View attachment 3316613
> 
> One fun cheapie skirt
> 
> View attachment 3316616
> 
> I purchased this in a salmon pink/beige shade and please note because of my height it's a good 3 inches longer than on model.
> 
> View attachment 3316617
> 
> One slightly more dressy top I purchased in cream. I've worn it with new navy jeans and an olive blazer.


I am swooning over your green dress! What brand is it?


----------



## apl.79

Marylin said:


> I've been so bad.
> I can't believe I bought 5! pairs of pants yesterday!!
> And it was so easy, the pant-shopping stars were in my favor.
> 
> Two pairs of jeans, put them on, both fit perfectly, didn't even try any other pairs.
> A simple light white pair for summer (yessss! I can finally wear white pants!)
> All three basics, all three replacements of ones that have gotten too big.
> 
> And then I bought these. On sale. A truly Jen-appropriate experience. Kenzo for 50 Euros.


You have not been bad.  You have been blessed by a divine power, which is the only explanation for being able to find 5 fabulous pairs of pants on sale in one day!:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> They come to maybe 10 centimeters above the ankle. Outer material is lace.



I am sure the other ladies will be able to give plenty of good suggestions . 

I'd be careful with the proportions and would try shoes with different heels height.  

A simple silk cream top, a pair of flat shoes and a clutch should do the trick 

How are you planning to wear it?


----------



## Marylin

apl.79 said:


> You have not been bad.  You have been blessed by a divine power, which is the only explanation for being able to find 5 fabulous pairs of pants on sale in one day!:worthy::worthy::worthy:



Thanks apl. I'm still in disbelief. Even more so, since my husband likes all of them. Even the Tigers. How odd...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I am sure the other ladies will be able to give plenty of good suggestions .
> 
> I'd be careful with the proportions and would try shoes with different heels height.
> 
> A simple silk cream top, a pair of flat shoes and a clutch should do the trick
> 
> How are you planning to wear it?



I appreciate your advice, Mina! Thank you for taking the time!
Heels are good, not too high I think, I'll post pictures, but I think I mustn't go too high, because the hem will just float in mid air. Don't know how else to explain this.
SA was suggesting white sneakers. Like the look on others, not so much on myself.
Flats could be difficult, my calves are not narrow (elephant legs - grey elephant in grey lace).
I'll try out a few looks over the weekend and will ask for your opinion, if I may.


----------



## Marylin

vivelebag said:


> Those Kenzos are fab!



Thank you, vivelebag. First Kenzo piece ever for me. I love the tiger sweaters, but somehow missed them, when they came out.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> I've been having a think about some Spring or Spring/Summer purchases and have created a little bit of a list of items I am shopping for over the next two months:
> 
> Brown suede low heeled booties
> White adidas sneakers
> 
> -Navy dressy jeans
> - Dress trousers
> 
> - Season appropriate dresses
> 3-4
> 
> - Dressy tops / blouses to wear with jeans/skirts 3-4 (brought 1)
> 
> 1-2 casual skirts ()
> 2-4 dressy skirts
> 
> - Black cross body leather handbag
> 
> That's all I can think of for now [emoji5]&#65039;



Btw. How is the bag-hunting going?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Yes, you counted correctly. One is missing. It's by Dorothee Schumacher, original price was 459, bought them for 100.
> 
> Wasn't so sure about the style,because I'm usually not this courageous, but they go really well with a long silk tunic I've hardly worn.
> 
> Let me know,what you think and what shoes I should wear with these.




Don't feel bad at all, you have been under budget and you happen to be lucky finding them all at once! Those kenzos are awesome!!

I love those lace pants a ton! I agree a long silk tunic would be fantastic. You could even dress them down with a chambray top. I think heels or flats would work too! Actually I feel like the top and kitten heels I'm wearing now would work perfect so I'll just have to steal them [emoji14]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Marylin said:


> Yes, you counted correctly. One is missing. It's by Dorothee Schumacher, original price was 459, bought them for 100.
> Wasn't so sure about the style,because I'm usually not this courageous, but they go really well with a long silk tunic I've hardly worn.
> Let me know,what you think and what shoes I should wear with these.



Just 



apl.79 said:


> You have not been bad.  You have been blessed by a divine power, which is the only explanation for being able to find 5 fabulous pairs of pants on sale in one day!:worthy::worthy::worthy:



:lolots:


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> In the mean time here are some purchases I've made!
> 
> View attachment 3316608
> 
> Since winter is almost at a close these were not a need but want. They were on an exceptional sale! They don't necessarily appear so but they are over the knee style.
> 
> View attachment 3316609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are functioning as a replacement pair for some I already own.
> 
> View attachment 3316611
> 
> Dress I mentioned purchasing
> 
> View attachment 3316613
> 
> One fun cheapie skirt
> 
> View attachment 3316616
> 
> I purchased this in a salmon pink/beige shade and please note because of my height it's a good 3 inches longer than on model.
> 
> View attachment 3316617
> 
> One slightly more dressy top I purchased in cream. I've worn it with new navy jeans and an olive blazer.


these are awesome additions! I love the black cut-out ankle boots and the green dress! I've been looking for a dress that has sleeves but I find it hard to find where the shoulders fit properly compared to the rest of my body



Marylin said:


> I've been so bad.
> I can't believe I bought 5! pairs of pants yesterday!!
> And it was so easy, the pant-shopping stars were in my favor.
> 
> Two pairs of jeans, put them on, both fit perfectly, didn't even try any other pairs.
> A simple light white pair for summer (yessss! I can finally wear white pants!)
> All three basics, all three replacements of ones that have gotten too big.
> 
> And then I bought these. On sale. A truly Jen-appropriate experience. Kenzo for 50 Euros.


those Kenzos are amazing, so cool!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Don't feel bad at all, you have been under budget and you happen to be lucky finding them all at once! Those kenzos are awesome!!
> 
> I love those lace pants a ton! I agree a long silk tunic would be fantastic. You could even dress them down with a chambray top. I think heels or flats would work too! Actually I feel like the top and kitten heels I'm wearing now would work perfect so I'll just have to steal them [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 3317618



Jen, you would look so much better in them than I do! I have similar shoes, so I'll try your suggestion, thank you. Btw, your bag is great! 
Your look is great! I will try out my silk tunic with my new pair of dark jeans which are similar to yours. Love the pearls!!!


----------



## Marylin

Pollie-Jean said:


> Just



Thank you Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> these are awesome additions! I love the black cut-out ankle boots and the green dress! I've been looking for a dress that has sleeves but I find it hard to find where the shoulders fit properly compared to the rest of my body
> 
> those Kenzos are amazing, so cool!



Thanks Eggtart, can't wait to get them back from the tailor. (I'm having the back taken in, Kenzo must be cut for  women with a bit more belly, but sticks for legs...) or my thighs are just too fat.

What exactly is your concern about the shoulders? If they're wider compared to your bust and waist, you could have a seamstress tighten the top which is pretty easy. I find that a bit of stretch to the material also helps a lot.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, you would look so much better in them than I do! I have similar shoes, so I'll try your suggestion, thank you. Btw, your bag is great!
> 
> Your look is great! I will try out my silk tunic with my new pair of dark jeans which are similar to yours. Love the pearls!!!




No way, you'll be able to rock them for sure! I can't wait to see the looks you come up with! And thank you for the compliment, we went to this awesome tapas/wine bar last night so I felt the pearls would dress up my casual outfit a little. What I really need is a Chanel necklace [emoji48]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thanks Eggtart, can't wait to get them back from the tailor. (I'm having the back taken in, Kenzo must be cut for  women with a bit more belly, but sticks for legs...) or my thighs are just too fat.
> 
> What exactly is your concern about the shoulders? If they're wider compared to your bust and waist, you could have a seamstress tighten the top which is pretty easy. I find that a bit of stretch to the material also helps a lot.


It's that the seams don't line up properly, or they kind of stick out..maybe i'm being too picky and not used to it? I just find that when i move my arms, the seams at the shoulders just jut out a bit


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I've been so bad.
> 
> I can't believe I bought 5! pairs of pants yesterday!!
> 
> And it was so easy, the pant-shopping stars were in my favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of jeans, put them on, both fit perfectly, didn't even try any other pairs.
> 
> A simple light white pair for summer (yessss! I can finally wear white pants!)
> 
> All three basics, all three replacements of ones that have gotten too big.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I bought these. On sale. A truly Jen-appropriate experience. Kenzo for 50 Euros.



The Kenzo's are amazing! If you found 5 pairs of pants that fit, without spending hours looking, it was a sign that you had to buy them, Marylin!



Jen123 said:


> Don't feel bad at all, you have been under budget and you happen to be lucky finding them all at once! Those kenzos are awesome!!
> 
> I love those lace pants a ton! I agree a long silk tunic would be fantastic. You could even dress them down with a chambray top. I think heels or flats would work too! Actually I feel like the top and kitten heels I'm wearing now would work perfect so I'll just have to steal them [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 3317618



Great look, Jen! Love your bag!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> No way, you'll be able to rock them for sure! I can't wait to see the looks you come up with! And thank you for the compliment, we went to this awesome tapas/wine bar last night so I felt the pearls would dress up my casual outfit a little. What I really need is a Chanel necklace [emoji48]



You're right, of course!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> It's that the seams don't line up properly, or they kind of stick out..maybe i'm being too picky and not used to it? I just find that when i move my arms, the seams at the shoulders just jut out a bit



Maybe the material is too stiff? You could also just skip the sleeves, your arms are pretty enough to go sleeveless. Or does the problem remain?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The Kenzo's are amazing! If you found 5 pairs of pants that fit, without spending hours looking, it was a sign that you had to buy them, Marylin!



Had to. Yes. Thanks Mimmy!
Worn both pairs of jeans already. My legs are still too pale for the white ones, but as soon as I get the Kenzos from the tailor, I'll try them for work.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> No way, you'll be able to rock them for sure! I can't wait to see the looks you come up with! And thank you for the compliment, we went to this awesome tapas/wine bar last night so I felt the pearls would dress up my casual outfit a little. What I really need is a Chanel necklace [emoji48]



This thread has helped me stay within my budget, but it's also given me new "wants"'too. I think I will add some Chanel earrings to my list! [emoji48]



eggtartapproved said:


> It's that the seams don't line up properly, or they kind of stick out..maybe i'm being too picky and not used to it? I just find that when i move my arms, the seams at the shoulders just jut out a bit



I don't think that you are being too picky, eggtart. I know exactly what you mean. From other posts I remember that we both have a smaller shoulder to waist ratio, so I also have this problem. Mostly I just pass a dress by if it fits like this. Now that I have a Nordstrom card with an alterations credit and a very positive experience with the tailor, I will have to remember that I could get it altered, if I really like it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Maybe the material is too stiff? You could also just skip the sleeves, your arms are pretty enough to go sleeveless. Or does the problem remain?


I don't know if it's the material, or maybes the way it was hung up but I worry about getting it, wearing/ washing it only to find the problem isn't fixed and then can't return it. Oh, it's y I always go sleeveless haha, because of this prob. I throw a cardigan over but sometimes I just want a diff look. And you're toooo kind with your compliment haha, but you made my day! 



Mimmy said:


> I don't think that you are being too picky, eggtart. I know exactly what you mean. From other posts I remember that we both have a smaller shoulder to waist ratio, so I also have this problem. Mostly I just pass a dress by if it fits like this. Now that I have a Nordstrom card with an alterations credit and a very positive experience with the tailor, I will have to remember that I could get it altered, if I really like it.


ya I just put it back down. I'm hoping to find one that doesn't have seams - does that exist? Hm....


----------



## Sass

Thanks for your lovely compliments ladies. I am quite happy with them all and the function quite nicely within my current wardrobe etc limited as it is currently! 

I'm using the weight loss as an opportunity to purge items which I brought from Aus which don't fit/weren't the best and think a little more about what might serve me better and go with more etc it's meant purging 4 skirts, 3 dresses, 5 tops and so on. I'm trying to do a 1 in 1 out type thing if possible! 

Thank you eggtart it's just a topshop cheapie but I liked the cut and style on. I also have issues with shoulders as I am broad shouldered and also have quite a large bust so dresses are actually the most tricky item normally. 

Marylin no still no progress on the bag, I went to buy the MK but they had sold out in the silver hardware and I just do not love gold for me so I left it. 

I've got a new job which I'm just thrilled about, the other I truly felt was sucking the life out of me hopefully this will be a positive change. So once a few pays have come in I think this may be a treat!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Thanks for your lovely compliments ladies. I am quite happy with them all and the function quite nicely within my current wardrobe etc limited as it is currently!
> 
> I'm using the weight loss as an opportunity to purge items which I brought from Aus which don't fit/weren't the best and think a little more about what might serve me better and go with more etc it's meant purging 4 skirts, 3 dresses, 5 tops and so on. I'm trying to do a 1 in 1 out type thing if possible!
> 
> Thank you eggtart it's just a topshop cheapie but I liked the cut and style on. I also have issues with shoulders as I am broad shouldered and also have quite a large bust so dresses are actually the most tricky item normally.
> 
> Marylin no still no progress on the bag, I went to buy the MK but they had sold out in the silver hardware and I just do not love gold for me so I left it.
> 
> I've got a new job which I'm just thrilled about, the other I truly felt was sucking the life out of me hopefully this will be a positive change. So once a few pays have come in I think this may be a treat!



Congratulations on getting a new job!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> I've got a new job which I'm just thrilled about, the other I truly felt was sucking the life out of me hopefully this will be a positive change. So once a few pays have come in I think this may be a treat!


WOOT! Way to go! congrats!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Thanks for your lovely compliments ladies. I am quite happy with them all and the function quite nicely within my current wardrobe etc limited as it is currently!
> 
> I'm using the weight loss as an opportunity to purge items which I brought from Aus which don't fit/weren't the best and think a little more about what might serve me better and go with more etc it's meant purging 4 skirts, 3 dresses, 5 tops and so on. I'm trying to do a 1 in 1 out type thing if possible!
> 
> Thank you eggtart it's just a topshop cheapie but I liked the cut and style on. I also have issues with shoulders as I am broad shouldered and also have quite a large bust so dresses are actually the most tricky item normally.
> 
> Marylin no still no progress on the bag, I went to buy the MK but they had sold out in the silver hardware and I just do not love gold for me so I left it.
> 
> I've got a new job which I'm just thrilled about, the other I truly felt was sucking the life out of me hopefully this will be a positive change. So once a few pays have come in I think this may be a treat!




Congrats on the new job, Sass! Sounds like you have a good plan for building your new wardrobe too.


----------



## Jen123

Sass said:


> Thanks for your lovely compliments ladies. I am quite happy with them all and the function quite nicely within my current wardrobe etc limited as it is currently!
> 
> I'm using the weight loss as an opportunity to purge items which I brought from Aus which don't fit/weren't the best and think a little more about what might serve me better and go with more etc it's meant purging 4 skirts, 3 dresses, 5 tops and so on. I'm trying to do a 1 in 1 out type thing if possible!
> 
> Thank you eggtart it's just a topshop cheapie but I liked the cut and style on. I also have issues with shoulders as I am broad shouldered and also have quite a large bust so dresses are actually the most tricky item normally.
> 
> Marylin no still no progress on the bag, I went to buy the MK but they had sold out in the silver hardware and I just do not love gold for me so I left it.
> 
> I've got a new job which I'm just thrilled about, the other I truly felt was sucking the life out of me hopefully this will be a positive change. So once a few pays have come in I think this may be a treat!




That is great news, congratulations!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I don't know if it's the material, or maybes the way it was hung up but I worry about getting it, wearing/ washing it only to find the problem isn't fixed and then can't return it. Oh, it's y I always go sleeveless haha, because of this prob. I throw a cardigan over but sometimes I just want a diff look. And you're toooo kind with your compliment haha, but you made my day!
> 
> 
> ya I just put it back down. I'm hoping to find one that doesn't have seams - does that exist? Hm....



I do think a good tailor could fix this. You might want to try it out with a dress you have and don't wear because of this. Then at least there won't be done any harm.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks for your lovely compliments ladies. I am quite happy with them all and the function quite nicely within my current wardrobe etc limited as it is currently!
> 
> I'm using the weight loss as an opportunity to purge items which I brought from Aus which don't fit/weren't the best and think a little more about what might serve me better and go with more etc it's meant purging 4 skirts, 3 dresses, 5 tops and so on. I'm trying to do a 1 in 1 out type thing if possible!
> 
> Thank you eggtart it's just a topshop cheapie but I liked the cut and style on. I also have issues with shoulders as I am broad shouldered and also have quite a large bust so dresses are actually the most tricky item normally.
> 
> Marylin no still no progress on the bag, I went to buy the MK but they had sold out in the silver hardware and I just do not love gold for me so I left it.
> 
> I've got a new job which I'm just thrilled about, the other I truly felt was sucking the life out of me hopefully this will be a positive change. So once a few pays have come in I think this may be a treat!



New job! That's great! I'm so glad you're happy with it! And I'm sure you'll find the perfect bag! Good you didn't settle on something you didn't like.


----------



## Sass

Thanks Mina, Eggtart, Jen, Mimmy & Marylin I am thrilled and going to have a treat and get my hair done next week in my day off between jobs!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Thanks Mina, Eggtart, Jen, Mimmy & Marylin I am thrilled and going to have a treat and get my hair done next week in my day off between jobs!



That's going to be fun! You deserve being pampered. Enjoy!:buttercup:


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Thanks Mina, Eggtart, Jen, Mimmy & Marylin I am thrilled and going to have a treat and get my hair done next week in my day off between jobs!




Getting one's hair done is a treat! I know from your photos that you have lovely, long hair.


----------



## Marylin

I know I've said this before, but I'm complaining again about my BORING wardrobe. Spring is around the corner and I don't know how to pimp my now mostly basic clothes. As you know, I bought 3 pairs of jeans and two more exciting pairs (one is still at the tailors). I'm still at a loss on how to style them. Problem is, I don't see anything I like in the stores, keep buying the same things all the time. Are there even any trends worth trying? (If you're not into culottes ore off-the-shoulder blouses.) 
I'm wearing the same things all the time with different accessories at least, which seems to be the only items that still excite me. Santa came early and my new Chanel necklace got the earrings it deserves. I've tried all gold studs, but they seemed to girly and plain. 
Let me know, what you think, would you?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I know I've said this before, but I'm complaining again about my BORING wardrobe. Spring is around the corner and I don't know how to pimp my now mostly basic clothes. As you know, I bought 3 pairs of jeans and two more exciting pairs (one is still at the tailors). I'm still at a loss on how to style them. Problem is, I don't see anything I like in the stores, keep buying the same things all the time. Are there even any trends worth trying? (If you're not into culottes ore off-the-shoulder blouses.)
> 
> I'm wearing the same things all the time with different accessories at least, which seems to be the only items that still excite me. Santa came early and my new Chanel necklace got the earrings it deserves. I've tried all gold studs, but they seemed to girly and plain.
> 
> Let me know, what you think, would you?




Hi Marylin! Those earrings are such a great every day earring. I like the knot style and the mix of metals. I have a pair of mini yurman hoops that are mixed silver and gold and I have worn them almost daily for over 3 years since they match everything. 

As for spring, what about trying like a refined boho look? I'm thinking a nice flare jean, block heel and peasant blouse. Or maybe try the romantic look with a maxi skirt and a nice lace top. 







A good blog to look at for fresh ideas on classic staple pieces is 9to5chic ... I love the way she dresses so classic but it always looks very fresh!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Hi Marylin! Those earrings are such a great every day earring. I like the knot style and the mix of metals. I have a pair of mini yurman hoops that are mixed silver and gold and I have worn them almost daily for over 3 years since they match everything.
> 
> As for spring, what about trying like a refined boho look? I'm thinking a nice flare jean, block heel and peasant blouse. Or maybe try the romantic look with a maxi skirt and a nice lace top.
> 
> View attachment 3325553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325554
> 
> 
> A good blog to look at for fresh ideas on classic staple pieces is 9to5chic ... I love the way she dresses so classic but it always looks very fresh!



Jen, you're so sweet to take the time and search for looks! 
I actually own a pair of pants like these. Not jeans, but black flowy pants I haven't worn yet. Since I need to hide my belly and bottoms I would go with a longer top, but I looove the lace idea! I must be more courageous!! 
I adore the color of the skirt on the second one! I will definitely check out the blog you're recommending! Thank you sooo much!

I'm with you about the mixed metals. My wedding band and the rings my husband gave me when the boys were born are gold, the engagement ring is platinum and gold, my omega is chrome colored, so I'm not afraid of mixing metals and the earrings go with everything. Wouldn't have thought about knots, hadn't it been for the SA. She was very patient....


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, you're so sweet to take the time and search for looks!
> 
> I actually own a pair of pants like these. Not jeans, but black flowy pants I haven't worn yet. Since I need to hide my belly and bottoms I would go with a longer top, but I looove the lace idea! I must be more courageous!!
> 
> I adore the color of the skirt on the second one! I will definitely check out the blog you're recommending! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you about the mixed metals. My wedding band and the rings my husband gave me when the boys were born are gold, the engagement ring is platinum and gold, my omega is chrome colored, so I'm not afraid of mixing metals and the earrings go with everything. Wouldn't have thought about knots, hadn't it been for the SA. She was very patient....




You could totally rock a flowy lace blouse with your black pants! I just love that romantic soft look, it's appealing on pretty much everyone. I used to never wear maxi anything but found the perfect maxi skirt a couple years ago and realized how versatile it is and how laid back yet stylish it looks. What about a maxi dress with some cute heels? Maxi dresses are great because you can add a jacket or shawl to it and dress it up.

Mixing silver and gold is perfect because it's hard to commit to one certain metal! I love that your engagement ring and wedding band are all mixed, that sounds so pretty.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I know I've said this before, but I'm complaining again about my BORING wardrobe. Spring is around the corner and I don't know how to pimp my now mostly basic clothes. As you know, I bought 3 pairs of jeans and two more exciting pairs (one is still at the tailors). I'm still at a loss on how to style them. Problem is, I don't see anything I like in the stores, keep buying the same things all the time. Are there even any trends worth trying? (If you're not into culottes ore off-the-shoulder blouses.)
> I'm wearing the same things all the time with different accessories at least, which seems to be the only items that still excite me. Santa came early and my new Chanel necklace got the earrings it deserves. I've tried all gold studs, but they seemed to girly and plain.
> Let me know, what you think, would you?


lovely earrings! I have been on the lookout for knot earrings as an alternative every day to my diamond studs, but have yet to find the right size and price point (don't need it to be too pricey since they are more like a place holder). At this point, I may think about a pair of pearls instead. 


Jen123 said:


> A good blog to look at for fresh ideas on classic staple pieces is 9to5chic ... I love the way she dresses so classic but it always looks very fresh!


I love that blog! Classy Cubicle is also another one I love!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I know I've said this before, but I'm complaining again about my BORING wardrobe. Spring is around the corner and I don't know how to pimp my now mostly basic clothes. As you know, I bought 3 pairs of jeans and two more exciting pairs (one is still at the tailors). I'm still at a loss on how to style them. Problem is, I don't see anything I like in the stores, keep buying the same things all the time. Are there even any trends worth trying? (If you're not into culottes ore off-the-shoulder blouses.)
> 
> I'm wearing the same things all the time with different accessories at least, which seems to be the only items that still excite me. Santa came early and my new Chanel necklace got the earrings it deserves. I've tried all gold studs, but they seemed to girly and plain.
> 
> Let me know, what you think, would you?




Beautiful earrings, Marylin! I am trying to work on my Spring wardrobe. Hoping to add a few key pieces, and hoping that these pieces give my wardrobe the punch I feel that it needs!

I decided against the previous sandals that I posted. After looking at them for awhile in my Stylebook closet, I didn't think they were really what I wanted. I did find some that I loved immediately. I ordered them online. I hope I like them as much irl. I think the block heel and lace up closure are fresher than my precious pick. We will see ...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful earrings, Marylin! I am trying to work on my Spring wardrobe. Hoping to add a few key pieces, and hoping that these pieces give my wardrobe the punch I feel that it needs!
> 
> I decided against the previous sandals that I posted. After looking at them for awhile in my Stylebook closet, I didn't think they were really what I wanted. I did find some that I loved immediately. I ordered them online. I hope I like them as much irl. I think the block heel and lace up closure are fresher than my precious pick. We will see ...
> View attachment 3325940



Had to go way back to compare the two pairs (page 213 in case anyone else wants to have a look). I did like the other pair, too, it's just a completely different style. The lace up ones are more delicate and prettier looking, though. They will go with a lot of your clothes! 

Eggtart: Pearl earrings are a musthave. I have two pairs in different sizes and different shades to match my pearl necklaces, even though I barely wear the whole set. It's very English countryside charity event....


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful earrings, Marylin! I am trying to work on my Spring wardrobe. Hoping to add a few key pieces, and hoping that these pieces give my wardrobe the punch I feel that it needs!
> 
> I decided against the previous sandals that I posted. After looking at them for awhile in my Stylebook closet, I didn't think they were really what I wanted. I did find some that I loved immediately. I ordered them online. I hope I like them as much irl. I think the block heel and lace up closure are fresher than my precious pick. We will see ...
> View attachment 3325940


Lovely shoes! I had a look at the other option (thanks Marylin!) and I think this second option is more delicate and maybe even more comfortable. The colour is also very nice!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Had to go way back to compare the two pairs (page 213 in case anyone else wants to have a look). I did like the other pair, too, it's just a completely different style. The lace up ones are more delicate and prettier looking, though. They will go with a lot of your clothes!
> 
> Eggtart: Pearl earrings are a musthave. I have two pairs in different sizes and different shades to match my pearl necklaces, even though I barely wear the whole set. It's very English countryside charity event....







MinaAnais said:


> Lovely shoes! I had a look at the other option (thanks Marylin!) and I think this second option is more delicate and maybe even more comfortable. The colour is also very nice!




Thank you, Marylin and Mina! I am hoping that my shoes arrive tomorrow! [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

I have been putting some thought into my boring spring and summer wardrobe. Since one of our goals is to shop our own closets, I'm trying to reinvent the things I already own. There is this 15 year old Max Mara skirt that hasn't gotten any attention for the last 7 or 8 years I'd say. Also, because it had gotten to small, and because of its length. I've been playing with it and came up with these two looks. A simple silk blouse first.


----------



## Marylin

Second look with this top. (Sorry for the terrible pictures)
Would love to hear your opinion. Am I too old for Disney?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Second look with this top. (Sorry for the terrible pictures)
> Would love to hear your opinion. Am I too old for Disney?


What great and fun piece to have! It seems to be very light and perfect for the hot weather.! If you buy well, it can last for ages! I can imagine it would work well with  the espadrilles shoes!


----------



## MinaAnais

Normally, my trousers are in a dark colour. However, I found those trousers and I am wondering if I should get them to help brighten up my current wardrobe. 

What do you think? 

 I tried to play with my current items that I have or I am about to buy (scarf) , I'll post in a separate message.


----------



## MinaAnais

Here're the trousers with my current wardrobe


----------



## MinaAnais

And finally, this is the scarf that I may buy for the Spring season


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> What great and fun piece to have! It seems to be very light and perfect for the hot weather.! If you buy well, it can last for ages! I can imagine it would work well with  the espadrilles shoes!



Mina, you're a genius! I wouldn't even have considered the espadrilles. Shows, how old fashioned I really am...
I'll try them as soon as spring decides to stay for longer than a few hours!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Here're the trousers with my current wardrobe



Yes!!!!  To all of it! The pants are great, the color is so pretty and the fact that you've created all these looks shows not only how well organized you are, but also that you've already made the decision, haven't you? 
The scarf is perfect and you will look fantastic. It ties everything together, but would also look good with plain white or dark blue.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Normally, my trousers are in a dark colour. However, I found those trousers and I am wondering if I should get them to help brighten up my current wardrobe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I tried to play with my current items that I have or I am about to buy (scarf) , I'll post in a separate message.



Btw.  Need to know who makes these pants and what material they are 
Not that I need any pants...


----------



## Marylin

Got my Kenzo trousers back from the tailor. The legs are a bit baggy still, but I think I'll wear them a few times, before I decide whether they need to be taken in. Wore them to work and with the very basic top and blazer they didn't feel too crazy. Shoes are pointy toe pumps. What do you think? Too dark?


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Normally, my trousers are in a dark colour. However, I found those trousers and I am wondering if I should get them to help brighten up my current wardrobe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I tried to play with my current items that I have or I am about to buy (scarf) , I'll post in a separate message.


i love this!!! 



MinaAnais said:


> And finally, this is the scarf that I may buy for the Spring season


this too!!! not to enable, but get them! both! lol..



Marylin said:


> Got my Kenzo trousers back from the tailor. The legs are a bit baggy still, but I think I'll wear them a few times, before I decide whether they need to be taken in. Wore them to work and with the very basic top and blazer they didn't feel too crazy. Shoes are pointy toe pumps. What do you think? Too dark?


these are sooo cool



Marylin said:


> Second look with this top. (Sorry for the terrible pictures)
> Would love to hear your opinion. Am I too old for Disney?


and this is super cute! nobody's too old for disney!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i love this!!!
> 
> this too!!! not to enable, but get them! both! lol..
> 
> these are sooo cool
> 
> and this is super cute! nobody's too old for disney!



Thank you Eggtart. I thought you'd approve.
Btw I love your haircut! It is so cool, you look so smart and stylish!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you Eggtart. I thought you'd approve.
> Btw I love your haircut! It is so cool, you look so smart and stylish!



Thank you, Marylin! I love it too and it is so amazing to cut my prep time in half haha.. also, pretty sure i lost a pound haha


----------



## Jen123

Mina - I love that scarf, it would be so cute with your new trousers! Perfect for the new season!

Marylin - I love that you repurposed your old skirt! I agree it would look amazing with espadrille wedges! Your new pants look perfect and polished with the blazer. I think those colors go well with dark (like you have on) as well as light. A nice ivory blouse would work just as well as the dark blazer I think. You could go casual too with a navy striped tee on top.


----------



## Jen123

I need opinions on my April purchases. I wanted some "trendy" items and am still on the fence about all of these. Are these keepers or should I return?

Flare jeans




Maxi dress




Off the shoulder top




Romper


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I need opinions on my April purchases. I wanted some "trendy" items and am still on the fence about all of these. Are these keepers or should I return?
> 
> Flare jeans
> 
> View attachment 3329863
> 
> 
> Maxi dress
> 
> View attachment 3329864
> 
> 
> Off the shoulder top
> 
> View attachment 3329865
> 
> 
> Romper
> 
> View attachment 3329866



Wow those jeans are amazing! Please keep them, they make your legs go on forever! Not so sure about the white blouse. It doesn't do you justice. The blue one looks so much prettier on your skin and shows your pretty shoulders. Gives you more shape. Also love the blue dress, maybe also because of the off the shoulder look. The color is so great on you!
The jumpsuit is cute, the color really pretty. Is it too big maybe?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Yes!!!!  To all of it! The pants are great, the color is so pretty and the fact that you've created all these looks shows not only how well organized you are, but also that you've already made the decision, haven't you?
> The scarf is perfect and you will look fantastic. It ties everything together, but would also look good with plain white or dark blue.





eggtartapproved said:


> i love this!!!
> this too!!! not to enable, but get them! both! lol..!





Jen123 said:


> Mina - I love that scarf, it would be so cute with your new trousers! Perfect for the new season!
> .



Thank you all for the kind comments! I decided to buy the trousers ,they are from Marella and were on the sales rack. The material is a mix of cotton and polyester. I hope it will be a good purchase and won't sit  unused in the wardrobe..

The scarf is on hold for now - though it is lovely, I don't think it is worth the full price. I also want to check if there is any Liberty scarf available in my colour palette.

For the new season, I've decided to be more brave and experiment a bit with my accessories. I already have pearl and stud earrings, I was looking for something different.. Here they are! They are quite small and fun to wear.


----------



## MinaAnais

Jen123 said:


> I need opinions on my April purchases. I wanted some "trendy" items and am still on the fence about all of these. Are these keepers or should I return?
> 
> Flare jeans
> 
> View attachment 3329863
> 
> 
> Maxi dress
> 
> View attachment 3329864
> 
> 
> Off the shoulder top
> 
> View attachment 3329865
> 
> 
> Romper
> 
> View attachment 3329866


The romper is definitely a keeper! Both colour and shape are very becoming on you!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Got my Kenzo trousers back from the tailor. The legs are a bit baggy still, but I think I'll wear them a few times, before I decide whether they need to be taken in. Wore them to work and with the very basic top and blazer they didn't feel too crazy. Shoes are pointy toe pumps. What do you think? Too dark?



This is  a very stylish look! the trousers are so special, so I'd try to wear them with a very short jacket...I seem  to  remember that you had a beautiful cream  blazer...  What do you think, would it work?


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Normally, my trousers are in a dark colour. However, I found those trousers and I am wondering if I should get them to help brighten up my current wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to play with my current items that I have or I am about to buy (scarf) , I'll post in a separate message.



Love your new bright pants, Mina! I think they are perfect for Spring. I know by reading ahead, and catching up, that the scarf is on hold for now. I also like the little fox earrings!



Marylin said:


> Got my Kenzo trousers back from the tailor. The legs are a bit baggy still, but I think I'll wear them a few times, before I decide whether they need to be taken in. Wore them to work and with the very basic top and blazer they didn't feel too crazy. Shoes are pointy toe pumps. What do you think? Too dark?



I think this looks just perfect, Marylin! And my, you are looking so thin; I don't see how you could lose an ounce or gram more!



Jen123 said:


> I need opinions on my April purchases. I wanted some "trendy" items and am still on the fence about all of these. Are these keepers or should I return?
> 
> Flare jeans
> 
> View attachment 3329863
> 
> 
> Maxi dress
> 
> View attachment 3329864
> 
> 
> Off the shoulder top
> 
> View attachment 3329865
> 
> 
> Romper
> 
> View attachment 3329866



I like them all Jen, but I especially like the jeans and off the shoulder, light blue top. 

I am away right now, but wanted to spend a few minutes catching up. My new sandals are perfect. They came right before I left; so I only had time to try on the right one. As long as the left fits, they are keepers! [emoji3] I bought a black silk cami and a light blue tee; more basics so I don't think I'll beat myself up about buying more tops. A skirt already went back; online order that didn't look as great irl. It was a midi, and was going to be one of my trend items for the Spring. Even with tailoring, I thought it would end up just hanging in my closet. A Rebecca Taylor jacket that I have been stalking, came back to Nordstrom's in my size. Another online purchase, but I really hope this works out!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments! I decided to buy the trousers ,they are from Marella and were on the sales rack. The material is a mix of cotton and polyester. I hope it will be a good purchase and won't sit  unused in the wardrobe..
> 
> The scarf is on hold for now - though it is lovely, I don't think it is worth the full price. I also want to check if there is any Liberty scarf available in my colour palette.
> 
> For the new season, I've decided to be more brave and experiment a bit with my accessories. I already have pearl and stud earrings, I was looking for something different.. Here they are! They are quite small and fun to wear.



Marella! Please let us know how you like the pants, I love this color!
Well I still think the scarf is great....
Are those foxes or wolves? Anyway , they're so cute! I really need to be more adventurous. Well I do have tigers on my pants....


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This is  a very stylish look! the trousers are so special, so I'd try to wear them with a very short jacket...I seem  to  remember that you had a beautiful cream  blazer...  What do you think, would it work?



Mina, great memory! I will try the pants with the blazer. I was going with the longer one to hide my midsection. The pants are a bit low cut and also a bit baggy around the hips. I'll take a pic for you. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Love your new bright pants, Mina! I think they are perfect for Spring. I know by reading ahead, and catching up, that the scarf is on hold for now. I also like the little fox earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks just perfect, Marylin! And my, you are looking so thin; I don't see how you could lose an ounce or gram more!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all Jen, but I especially like the jeans and off the shoulder, light blue top.
> 
> I am away right now, but wanted to spend a few minutes catching up. My new sandals are perfect. They came right before I left; so I only had time to try on the right one. As long as the left fits, they are keepers! [emoji3] I bought a black silk cami and a light blue tee; more basics so I don't think I'll beat myself up about buying more tops. A skirt already went back; online order that didn't look as great irl. It was a midi, and was going to be one of my trend items for the Spring. Even with tailoring, I thought it would end up just hanging in my closet. A Rebecca Taylor jacket that I have been stalking, came back to Nordstrom's in my size. Another online purchase, but I really hope this works out!
> View attachment 3330520



Mimmy, I hope you're enjoying your time off! Thanks for your compliment, I seem to be getting quite good at taking pictures that make me look thinner than I am. 
I'm glad you like the shoes, can't wait for the outfits you come up with! And the jacket is beautiful! I would wear it right away. Something for our shared closet, I'd say!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Mimmy, I hope you're enjoying your time off! Thanks for your compliment, I seem to be getting quite good at taking pictures that make me look thinner than I am.
> 
> I'm glad you like the shoes, can't wait for the outfits you come up with! And the jacket is beautiful! I would wear it right away. Something for our shared closet, I'd say!




Thanks, Marylin!

Aargh! I just got an email that my Rebecca Taylor jacket order was canceled, due to it no longer being in stock! [emoji22]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I need opinions on my April purchases. I wanted some "trendy" items and am still on the fence about all of these. Are these keepers or should I return?
> 
> Flare jeans
> 
> View attachment 3329863
> 
> 
> Maxi dress
> 
> View attachment 3329864
> 
> 
> Off the shoulder top
> 
> View attachment 3329865
> 
> 
> Romper
> 
> View attachment 3329866


i liove the romper and the blue top



MinaAnais said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments! I decided to buy the trousers ,they are from Marella and were on the sales rack. The material is a mix of cotton and polyester. I hope it will be a good purchase and won't sit  unused in the wardrobe..
> 
> The scarf is on hold for now - though it is lovely, I don't think it is worth the full price. I also want to check if there is any Liberty scarf available in my colour palette.
> 
> For the new season, I've decided to be more brave and experiment a bit with my accessories. I already have pearl and stud earrings, I was looking for something different.. Here they are! They are quite small and fun to wear.


these earrings are awesome!



Mimmy said:


> Love your new bright pants, Mina! I think they are perfect for Spring. I know by reading ahead, and catching up, that the scarf is on hold for now. I also like the little fox earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks just perfect, Marylin! And my, you are looking so thin; I don't see how you could lose an ounce or gram more!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all Jen, but I especially like the jeans and off the shoulder, light blue top.
> 
> I am away right now, but wanted to spend a few minutes catching up. My new sandals are perfect. They came right before I left; so I only had time to try on the right one. As long as the left fits, they are keepers! [emoji3] I bought a black silk cami and a light blue tee; more basics so I don't think I'll beat myself up about buying more tops. A skirt already went back; online order that didn't look as great irl. It was a midi, and was going to be one of my trend items for the Spring. Even with tailoring, I thought it would end up just hanging in my closet. A Rebecca Taylor jacket that I have been stalking, came back to Nordstrom's in my size. Another online purchase, but I really hope this works out!
> View attachment 3330520


ah i was gonna say the jacket is awesome, but then i read it was out of stock, boo.. i hope they get it again, it looks great

I''m still on the spring cleaning bug and have been adding more to my donate pile this month. there's also nothing lately that has caught my eye. i am on the look out for a temperature appropriate jacket for this wishy-washy spring and summer weather we've been having, but so far, i've been getting by with my burberry quilted jacket (with scarf) and leather jacket..


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin!
> 
> Aargh! I just got an email that my Rebecca Taylor jacket order was canceled, due to it no longer being in stock! [emoji22]



That's so unfair! (I didn't do it...) it's such a classic design,there will be something similar. Still sad though.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i liove the romper and the blue top
> 
> these earrings are awesome!
> 
> 
> ah i was gonna say the jacket is awesome, but then i read it was out of stock, boo.. i hope they get it again, it looks great
> 
> I''m still on the spring cleaning bug and have been adding more to my donate pile this month. there's also nothing lately that has caught my eye. i am on the look out for a temperature appropriate jacket for this wishy-washy spring and summer weather we've been having, but so far, i've been getting by with my burberry quilted jacket (with scarf) and leather jacket..



I'm with you. It's raining again today. I want to wear my new espadrilles!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Wow those jeans are amazing! Please keep them, they make your legs go on forever! Not so sure about the white blouse. It doesn't do you justice. The blue one looks so much prettier on your skin and shows your pretty shoulders. Gives you more shape. Also love the blue dress, maybe also because of the off the shoulder look. The color is so great on you!
> The jumpsuit is cute, the color really pretty. Is it too big maybe?



I agree the white blouse doesn't look as good as the blue, I'll be returning the white. I need to figure out if I can pull off styling the flare jeans, since I normally wear skinnies with flats to work. I definitely would not wear flats with the flares. I think the jumpsuit looks big because it's a little big on top. The shorts fit perfect though so I can live with the bigger top. I ended up wearing it yesterday actually to a festival with a jean jacket and it was perfect! 



MinaAnais said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments! I decided to buy the trousers ,they are from Marella and were on the sales rack. The material is a mix of cotton and polyester. I hope it will be a good purchase and won't sit  unused in the wardrobe..
> 
> The scarf is on hold for now - though it is lovely, I don't think it is worth the full price. I also want to check if there is any Liberty scarf available in my colour palette.
> 
> For the new season, I've decided to be more brave and experiment a bit with my accessories. I already have pearl and stud earrings, I was looking for something different.. Here they are! They are quite small and fun to wear.



Hopefully that scarf will go on sale, it is so pretty! I love your new earrings, those are super cool! 



MinaAnais said:


> The romper is definitely a keeper! Both colour and shape are very becoming on you!



Thank you for the compliment, I wore the romper yesterday and it looked perfect for the occasion!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Love your new bright pants, Mina! I think they are perfect for Spring. I know by reading ahead, and catching up, that the scarf is on hold for now. I also like the little fox earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks just perfect, Marylin! And my, you are looking so thin; I don't see how you could lose an ounce or gram more!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all Jen, but I especially like the jeans and off the shoulder, light blue top.
> 
> I am away right now, but wanted to spend a few minutes catching up. My new sandals are perfect. They came right before I left; so I only had time to try on the right one. As long as the left fits, they are keepers! [emoji3] I bought a black silk cami and a light blue tee; more basics so I don't think I'll beat myself up about buying more tops. A skirt already went back; online order that didn't look as great irl. It was a midi, and was going to be one of my trend items for the Spring. Even with tailoring, I thought it would end up just hanging in my closet. A Rebecca Taylor jacket that I have been stalking, came back to Nordstrom's in my size. Another online purchase, but I really hope this works out!
> View attachment 3330520



Thanks Mimmy! That is such a bummer about the RT jacket, it's SO cute. Hopefully another will pop up. 



eggtartapproved said:


> i liove the romper and the blue top
> 
> these earrings are awesome!
> 
> 
> ah i was gonna say the jacket is awesome, but then i read it was out of stock, boo.. i hope they get it again, it looks great
> 
> I''m still on the spring cleaning bug and have been adding more to my donate pile this month. there's also nothing lately that has caught my eye. i am on the look out for a temperature appropriate jacket for this wishy-washy spring and summer weather we've been having, but so far, i've been getting by with my burberry quilted jacket (with scarf) and leather jacket..



Thanks Eggtart! I think the blue is definitely a keeper! I feel sort of bad that it was $70 - I never spend that much on a top! That is great you are donating a lot! It's still the beginning of the season so I am sure you will find plenty to add to your wardrobe soon!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I agree the white blouse doesn't look as good as the blue, I'll be returning the white. I need to figure out if I can pull off styling the flare jeans, since I normally wear skinnies with flats to work. I definitely would not wear flats with the flares. I think the jumpsuit looks big because it's a little big on top. The shorts fit perfect though so I can live with the bigger top. I ended up wearing it yesterday actually to a festival with a jean jacket and it was perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that scarf will go on sale, it is so pretty! I love your new earrings, those are super cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment, I wore the romper yesterday and it looked perfect for the occasion!



I'm glad you'rekeeping the blue blouse and also that the romper is a keeper! The color looks so good against your skin!


----------



## Marylin

I've managed to wear my new black "suit" to work yesterday. I love how comfortable it is and the pockets!!
The coat just barely covers the hem and only when left open, so I might go with a longer one in the future. I feel though like I don't have that many options to style it. After all, it's a long black suit, so just black from head to toe. I'm not a big fan of bright colors on black either. I could wear the top by itself, with skinny jeans. I'd really love to hear your opinions and advice. After all you're the most stylish crowd!


----------



## Marylin

I haven't tried this out yet, but it could be an option.


----------



## MinaAnais

I have seen another scarf...  I am very confused now! I really don't know which of the 2 would work better....what do you think?


----------



## MinaAnais

I even tried to combine it with the current clothes...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I even tried to combine it with the current clothes...



I'm confused, too. I must say that I like the combinations with the darker blue better. But I like the turquoise on the first scarf so much! It screams ocean and summer and icecream. The darker blue combinations are more elegant though.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I've managed to wear my new black "suit" to work yesterday. I love how comfortable it is and the pockets!!
> 
> The coat just barely covers the hem and only when left open, so I might go with a longer one in the future. I feel though like I don't have that many options to style it. After all, it's a long black suit, so just black from head to toe. I'm not a big fan of bright colors on black either. I could wear the top by itself, with skinny jeans. I'd really love to hear your opinions and advice. After all you're the most stylish crowd!



Great look, Marylin. I like the way that you styled it. 



Marylin said:


> I haven't tried this out yet, but it could be an option.



I think that this look is cool and beautiful, Marylin! I can totally see you in this!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I even tried to combine it with the current clothes...




I like both, Mina. Something about the turquoise one just really speaks to me though! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## MinaAnais

Unfortunately the pink trousers were too short and didn't look right with my body shape. I have therefore decided to return them, hopefully I will find a suitable pair of trousers in a similar colour. 

As for the scarves... I've decided I'll only get the second scarf for now. Next to Etro and Hermes, Liberty scarves are a joy to wear.  The material is a beautiful soft silk, the colours works better with my pale face  and I love the fact that the print is an original art nouveau design.

Next year, hopefully I'll find a Hermes scarf and I'll finally have the trio !!!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Unfortunately the pink trousers were too short and didn't look right with my body shape. I have therefore decided to return them, hopefully I will find a suitable pair of trousers in a similar colour.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the scarves... I've decided I'll only get the second scarf for now. Next to Etro and Hermes, Liberty scarves are a joy to wear.  The material is a beautiful soft silk, the colours works better with my pale face  and I love the fact that the print is an original art nouveau design.
> 
> 
> 
> Next year, hopefully I'll find a Hermes scarf and I'll finally have the trio !!!




Sorry the pants didn't work out, Mina. The color was great so I hope you find some in a similar color. 

I love Liberty prints! I like that the print is an original art nouveau design.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Unfortunately the pink trousers were too short and didn't look right with my body shape. I have therefore decided to return them, hopefully I will find a suitable pair of trousers in a similar colour.
> 
> As for the scarves... I've decided I'll only get the second scarf for now. Next to Etro and Hermes, Liberty scarves are a joy to wear.  The material is a beautiful soft silk, the colours works better with my pale face  and I love the fact that the print is an original art nouveau design.
> 
> Next year, hopefully I'll find a Hermes scarf and I'll finally have the trio !!!



sorry the pants didn't work but the scarf is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I've managed to wear my new black "suit" to work yesterday. I love how comfortable it is and the pockets!!
> The coat just barely covers the hem and only when left open, so I might go with a longer one in the future. I feel though like I don't have that many options to style it. After all, it's a long black suit, so just black from head to toe. I'm not a big fan of bright colors on black either. I could wear the top by itself, with skinny jeans. I'd really love to hear your opinions and advice. After all you're the most stylish crowd!



I really like how you have styled it. This is a tough top to style because of the length, I have an eileen fisher one that is similar and have a hard time wearing it. I tend to wear it mostly with a long duster cardigan and leggings in the cold months. 



MinaAnais said:


> Unfortunately the pink trousers were too short and didn't look right with my body shape. I have therefore decided to return them, hopefully I will find a suitable pair of trousers in a similar colour.
> 
> As for the scarves... I've decided I'll only get the second scarf for now. Next to Etro and Hermes, Liberty scarves are a joy to wear.  The material is a beautiful soft silk, the colours works better with my pale face  and I love the fact that the print is an original art nouveau design.
> 
> Next year, hopefully I'll find a Hermes scarf and I'll finally have the trio !!!



That scarf is gorgeous! The colors and pattern are just beautiful, enjoy your new scarf!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Unfortunately the pink trousers were too short and didn't look right with my body shape. I have therefore decided to return them, hopefully I will find a suitable pair of trousers in a similar colour.
> 
> As for the scarves... I've decided I'll only get the second scarf for now. Next to Etro and Hermes, Liberty scarves are a joy to wear.  The material is a beautiful soft silk, the colours works better with my pale face  and I love the fact that the print is an original art nouveau design.
> 
> Next year, hopefully I'll find a Hermes scarf and I'll finally have the trio !!!



Too bad about the pants. The color was so beautiful! The scarf is great though. You can't go wrong with it and it goes perfectly with your clothes.


----------



## Marylin

We have a new, albeit silent member on the thread. I've been wanting to purge my husband's closet for ages, but he never let me. Now that he started to complain that he had nothing to wear and all his pants were too big, I managed to make him try on every single pair and while he was at it, we tossed out two big garbage bags of stuff. He found he still had lots of things to wear and I put everything back nicely. Even with room to spare for some of the children's dress shirts and Blazers.
I proudly present the wardrobe my husband will be shopping out of for a very long time...


----------



## Marylin

Another view. Just because I'm so proud! Who needs a full drawer of gym shirts?


----------



## purplepoodles

Marylin said:


> Another view. Just because I'm so proud! Who needs a full drawer of gym shirts?




Yeah Marylin you have every right to be proud! Will share this with DH. Great job done by both of you! 

I gave DH the second bedroom as a dressing room for his 50th birthday and had artisanal built in furniture made to match a vintage dresser he has had since a small child. Everything comes in but nothing ever leaves. It's all neat but who knows exactly what is lurking under the surface. I'm at a complete loss as how to move forward.


----------



## Marylin

purplepoodles said:


> Yeah Marylin you have every right to be proud! Will share this with DH. Great job done by both of you!
> 
> I gave DH the second bedroom as a dressing room for his 50th birthday and had artisanal built in furniture made to match a vintage dresser he has had since a small child. Everything comes in but nothing ever leaves. It's all neat but who knows exactly what is lurking under the surface. I'm at a complete loss as how to move forward.



That sounds amazing! I wish somebody would give me a room for my birthday!
Don't know how I did it. Well, it took a lot of preparing. A hint here and there, a comment on how his jeans look so baggy and doesn't he have a black pair somewhere? Oh, and these gym shorts don't show his great legs, he should really toss them, shouldn't he..: He probably thinks he did me a favor!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> We have a new, albeit silent member on the thread. I've been wanting to purge my husband's closet for ages, but he never let me. Now that he started to complain that he had nothing to wear and all his pants were too big, I managed to make him try on every single pair and while he was at it, we tossed out two big garbage bags of stuff. He found he still had lots of things to wear and I put everything back nicely. Even with room to spare for some of the children's dress shirts and Blazers.
> I proudly present the wardrobe my husband will be shopping out of for a very long time...







Marylin said:


> Another view. Just because I'm so proud! Who needs a full drawer of gym shirts?



Wow, Marylin! I am impressed! Everything looks so perfect and organized. From this glimpse into his closet, I can see that your DH must be quite stylish too!



purplepoodles said:


> Yeah Marylin you have every right to be proud! Will share this with DH. Great job done by both of you!
> 
> I gave DH the second bedroom as a dressing room for his 50th birthday and had artisanal built in furniture made to match a vintage dresser he has had since a small child. Everything comes in but nothing ever leaves. It's all neat but who knows exactly what is lurking under the surface. I'm at a complete loss as how to move forward.



This sounds like just about the greatest present, purplepoodles! I wonder if my DH would consider making our guest bedroom my additional closet? [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Marylin said:


> That sounds amazing! I wish somebody would give me a room for my birthday!
> 
> Don't know how I did it. Well, it took a lot of preparing. A hint here and there, a comment on how his jeans look so baggy and doesn't he have a black pair somewhere? Oh, and these gym shorts don't show his great legs, he should really toss them, shouldn't he..: He probably thinks he did me a favor!




You can get a man to wear almost anything if you tell him he looks "hot". [emoji12]


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> We have a new, albeit silent member on the thread. I've been wanting to purge my husband's closet for ages, but he never let me. Now that he started to complain that he had nothing to wear and all his pants were too big, I managed to make him try on every single pair and while he was at it, we tossed out two big garbage bags of stuff. He found he still had lots of things to wear and I put everything back nicely. Even with room to spare for some of the children's dress shirts and Blazers.
> I proudly present the wardrobe my husband will be shopping out of for a very long time...




This looks amazing!! I hope he is still recovering well!


----------



## Mimmy

Well no one is perfect! I think that I am still within my budget; I'll check. I have felt the need to lift my closet and myself out of a feeling of "meh" though. 


My new shoes. I love them. [emoji170] My new culottes. Too early to say that I love them; but hopefully they will at least be a strong like. [emoji6]Something should arrive later this week that will complete this look. Will post the complete outfit, if it all comes together!

Off topic, but I am lurking on a thread where people are unhappy with some of the mods and members. I am perfectly happy with the mods and members  that I communicate with. I did gather that photos are not supposed to be posted in multiple threads (?). 

If this is the case I have been guilty of this. So since I already posted the shoes and culottes on my Stylebook thread, I took a fresh photo for this thread. [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Wow, Marylin! I am impressed! Everything looks so perfect and organized. From this glimpse into his closet, I can see that your DH must be quite stylish too!
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like just about the greatest present, purplepoodles! I wonder if my DH would consider making our guest bedroom my additional closet? [emoji3]



Thanks Mimmy! Thankfully he buys good quality and takes care of his clothes and himself. He doesn't have to wear suits much, mostly it's pants, shirt and a jacket. I've learned, it's mostly the watch that defines the hierarchy. And of course, whether your jacket is handmade. 
Oh and we discovered his wedding suit. And it still fits. Boy was he proud!


----------



## Marylin

Murphy47 said:


> You can get a man to wear almost anything if you tell him he looks "hot". [emoji12]



Right!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> This looks amazing!! I hope he is still recovering well!


Thanks Jen for remembering. Surgery is in May. He's fine so far.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Well no one is perfect! I think that I am still within my budget; I'll check. I have felt the need to lift my closet and myself out of a feeling of "meh" though.
> View attachment 3338540
> 
> My new shoes. I love them. [emoji170] My new culottes. Too early to say that I love them; but hopefully they will at least be a strong like. [emoji6]Something should arrive later this week that will complete this look. Will post the complete outfit, if it all comes together!
> 
> Off topic, but I am lurking on a thread where people are unhappy with some of the mods and members. I am perfectly happy with the mods and members  that I communicate with. I did gather that photos are not supposed to be posted in multiple threads (?).
> 
> If this is the case I have been guilty of this. So since I already posted the shoes and culottes on my Stylebook thread, I took a fresh photo for this thread. [emoji3]



Oh. I didn't know this rule either. Liked the other picture a lot, the carpet seems like it was meant to compliment your outfit. 
Didn't realize those were culottes. Even more curious now!


----------



## LVk8

Hi ladies!  I missed you.  I took a mini break bc I caught myself lusting to buy all the things.  Sometimes TPF keeps me on the straight and narrow...other times it's temptation station!

Still doing a great job shopping my closet for the most part!  I have another box set aside of things to take to Buffalo Exchange / consignment but some are not seasonally advantageous so I'll take in summery stuff soon & save the rest for fall / winter when warmer clothes are back in demand.

But yeah, so far I've bought snow pants when I was in CO and a ruched tank dress when I was in St John.  Haven't replaced my DVF romper although I did love the long keyhole back & it would be "allowed" under my rules since it's a much loved item that was destroyed by the dry cleaner.  Oh and I paid for my bridesmaid gown but it hasn't arrived yet.  That's all I have to report!  

Still uploading here and there to Stylebook, I'll have to post some outfits &#9829;


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Hi ladies!  I missed you.  I took a mini break bc I caught myself lusting to buy all the things.  Sometimes TPF keeps me on the straight and narrow...other times it's temptation station!
> 
> Still doing a great job shopping my closet for the most part!  I have another box set aside of things to take to Buffalo Exchange / consignment but some are not seasonally advantageous so I'll take in summery stuff soon & save the rest for fall / winter when warmer clothes are back in demand.
> 
> But yeah, so far I've bought snow pants when I was in CO and a ruched tank dress when I was in St John.  Haven't replaced my DVF romper although I did love the long keyhole back & it would be "allowed" under my rules since it's a much loved item that was destroyed by the dry cleaner.  Oh and I paid for my bridesmaid gown but it hasn't arrived yet.  That's all I have to report!
> 
> Still uploading here and there to Stylebook, I'll have to post some outfits &#9829;



You've been very good! Congratulations! I know how it is with TPF, I would have never thought of considering an H bag until Mimmy got me wanting an Evelyne.
I'm looking forward to your outfit posts!


----------



## Mimmy

Nice to hear from you, LVk8! I understand that at times tPF encourages buying. When I first became a member I bought several bags and slg's. Some of these were keepers, but some were mistakes, and fortunately have been sold! I'm a lot more careful now. 

Hmm, Marylin, I guess that you have not totally ruled out the Evelyne yet. [emoji6]

I am happy to report that I am still within my budget. I actually added up things last night. This includes something that should arrive tomorrow. I hope it works out! If it does I will have to be fairly thrifty in May and June to stay within my predetermined budget!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> We have a new, albeit silent member on the thread. I've been wanting to purge my husband's closet for ages, but he never let me. Now that he started to complain that he had nothing to wear and all his pants were too big, I managed to make him try on every single pair and while he was at it, we tossed out two big garbage bags of stuff. He found he still had lots of things to wear and I put everything back nicely. Even with room to spare for some of the children's dress shirts and Blazers.
> I proudly present the wardrobe my husband will be shopping out of for a very long time...


haha, that's fantastic! I helped my dad do the same thing earlier on in the year and he was really good at purging. So much so that my mom and I were worried he would have nothing left to wear haha.  DH is also really good at purging when he does it but when he does, i also worry that he takes it too far.. his body shape changes so quickly that his clothes seem to cycle every 6 months to a year, or he gets bored.. now that he's started his new career, he's not going to fit into any of this clothes anymore =S which reminds me that we'll have to look for some clothes for him before our trip =S 


Mimmy said:


> Well no one is perfect! I think that I am still within my budget; I'll check. I have felt the need to lift my closet and myself out of a feeling of "meh" though.
> View attachment 3338540
> 
> My new shoes. I love them. [emoji170] My new culottes. Too early to say that I love them; but hopefully they will at least be a strong like. [emoji6]Something should arrive later this week that will complete this look. Will post the complete outfit, if it all comes together!
> 
> Off topic, but I am lurking on a thread where people are unhappy with some of the mods and members. I am perfectly happy with the mods and members  that I communicate with. I did gather that photos are not supposed to be posted in multiple threads (?).
> 
> If this is the case I have been guilty of this. So since I already posted the shoes and culottes on my Stylebook thread, I took a fresh photo for this thread. [emoji3]


i love the colors on your culottes! 


LVk8 said:


> Hi ladies!  I missed you.  I took a mini break bc I caught myself lusting to buy all the things.  Sometimes TPF keeps me on the straight and narrow...other times it's temptation station!
> 
> Still doing a great job shopping my closet for the most part!  I have another box set aside of things to take to Buffalo Exchange / consignment but some are not seasonally advantageous so I'll take in summery stuff soon & save the rest for fall / winter when warmer clothes are back in demand.
> 
> But yeah, so far I've bought snow pants when I was in CO and a ruched tank dress when I was in St John.  Haven't replaced my DVF romper although I did love the long keyhole back & it would be "allowed" under my rules since it's a much loved item that was destroyed by the dry cleaner.  Oh and I paid for my bridesmaid gown but it hasn't arrived yet.  That's all I have to report!
> 
> Still uploading here and there to Stylebook, I'll have to post some outfits &#9829;


so glad to see you here lvk8! sounds like you're doing awesome shopping and purging your closet!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Nice to hear from you, LVk8! I understand that at times tPF encourages buying. When I first became a member I bought several bags and slg's. Some of these were keepers, but some were mistakes, and fortunately have been sold! I'm a lot more careful now.
> 
> Hmm, Marylin, I guess that you have not totally ruled out the Evelyne yet. [emoji6]
> 
> I am happy to report that I am still within my budget. I actually added up things last night. This includes something that should arrive tomorrow. I hope it works out! If it does I will have to be fairly thrifty in May and June to stay within my predetermined budget!



Can't wait! What did you get?
Good job about keeping within your budget. Thank goodness April is almost over and I can't do any more damage...
And thank god I don't even know where the next Hermes boutique would be. And I'm not googling it right now. Will not.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> haha, that's fantastic! I helped my dad do the same thing earlier on in the year and he was really good at purging. So much so that my mom and I were worried he would have nothing left to wear haha.  DH is also really good at purging when he does it but when he does, i also worry that he takes it too far.. his body shape changes so quickly that his clothes seem to cycle every 6 months to a year, or he gets bored.. now that he's started his new career, he's not going to fit into any of this clothes anymore =S which reminds me that we'll have to look for some clothes for him before our trip =S
> 
> i love the colors on your culottes!
> 
> so glad to see you here lvk8! sounds like you're doing awesome shopping and purging your closet!



That's the problem. Once you've started you can't stop. We also gave away tons of things mostly because he had too many of them, like dress pants.

 How nice of you to help your dad clean his closet. I hope you kept a few memorable items. My dad who passed away 6 years ago used to wear a hat every day. He wouldn't be seen without one. We kept one and it's still on its hook at the stairs like he just came inside. It's sad, but does make me happy at the same time.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> That's the problem. Once you've started you can't stop. We also gave away tons of things mostly because he had too many of them, like dress pants.
> 
> How nice of you to help your dad clean his closet. I hope you kept a few memorable items. My dad who passed away 6 years ago used to wear a hat every day. He wouldn't be seen without one. We kept one and it's still on its hook at the stairs like he just came inside. It's sad, but does make me happy at the same time.


Sorry about your dad's passing *hugs*
my dad has pieces of my grandfather's wardrobe who passed away almost 10 years ago, and I kept a pajama garb that my dad has which he wore in one of our photos together when i was a kid =) they are special pieces.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> That's the problem. Once you've started you can't stop. We also gave away tons of things mostly because he had too many of them, like dress pants.
> 
> 
> 
> How nice of you to help your dad clean his closet. I hope you kept a few memorable items. My dad who passed away 6 years ago used to wear a hat every day. He wouldn't be seen without one. We kept one and it's still on its hook at the stairs like he just came inside. It's sad, but does make me happy at the same time.




I like the idea of keeping a momento of a dear loved one. It can be a bit bittersweet; but I still think these things are nice to have.


----------



## Mimmy

Stopping in to say hi! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Marylin, you may be busy due to your husband's upcoming surgery; hope it goes well! Sending positive thoughts your way!

Some of you know that I am on the hunt to replace a striped tee, that became a bit worn and hole-y. Found this during my website hunt.


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Hi ladies!  I missed you.  I took a mini break bc I caught myself lusting to buy all the things.  Sometimes TPF keeps me on the straight and narrow...other times it's temptation station!
> 
> Still doing a great job shopping my closet for the most part!  I have another box set aside of things to take to Buffalo Exchange / consignment but some are not seasonally advantageous so I'll take in summery stuff soon & save the rest for fall / winter when warmer clothes are back in demand.
> 
> But yeah, so far I've bought snow pants when I was in CO and a ruched tank dress when I was in St John.  Haven't replaced my DVF romper although I did love the long keyhole back & it would be "allowed" under my rules since it's a much loved item that was destroyed by the dry cleaner.  Oh and I paid for my bridesmaid gown but it hasn't arrived yet.  That's all I have to report!
> 
> Still uploading here and there to Stylebook, I'll have to post some outfits [emoji813]



I wish I was as good as you! Great work with minimal purchases!!



Mimmy said:


> Stopping in to say hi! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Marylin, you may be busy due to your husband's upcoming surgery; hope it goes well! Sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Some of you know that I am on the hunt to replace a striped tee, that became a bit worn and hole-y. Found this during my website hunt.
> View attachment 3343238




That shirt is toooooo cute!! So summery and amazing! Striped shirts are my go to... I have every variation of gray, red and navy [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I wish I was as good as you! Great work with minimal purchases!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is toooooo cute!! So summery and amazing! Striped shirts are my go to... I have every variation of gray, red and navy [emoji7]




Hi Jen! Oh no, at $690 I couldn't buy this one! It's already distressed too. At Marylin's suggestion I think  that I did find a Petit Bateau one that is going to work out. I will post it if it does. [emoji3]


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Hi Jen! Oh no, at $690 I couldn't buy this one! It's already distressed too. At Marylin's suggestion I think  that I did find a Petit Bateau one that is going to work out. I will post it if it does. [emoji3]




I figured you weren't purchasing it (who can spend that much on a tee?!) but I do appreciate how adorable it is. I saw a ysl striped shirt marked down to $80 at tj maxx once and I still couldn't spend that much on a tee! 

Check out James perse too, their cotton just holds up forever.


----------



## emilyjustice

I just downloaded Stylebook! Wanted to see what different outfits I can pull together from my wardrobe! It is so fun!


----------



## Mimmy

emilyjustice said:


> I just downloaded Stylebook! Wanted to see what different outfits I can pull together from my wardrobe! It is so fun!




Great start, Emily! Once you start Stylebooking it's addicting and fun!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Sorry about your dad's passing *hugs*
> my dad has pieces of my grandfather's wardrobe who passed away almost 10 years ago, and I kept a pajama garb that my dad has which he wore in one of our photos together when i was a kid =) they are special pieces.



Thanks Eggtart, it's important to let go, but just as important to keep a special piece just like we keep our lost ones in a special part of our hearts.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Stopping in to say hi! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Marylin, you may be busy due to your husband's upcoming surgery; hope it goes well! Sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Some of you know that I am on the hunt to replace a striped tee, that became a bit worn and hole-y. Found this during my website hunt.
> View attachment 3343238



Oh this is pretty! I don't know anybody who would spend this much on a shirt, but I like the colors.  Do you really consider a long sleeve in Florida? Hope your hunt is going well!

And thank you so much for thinking of us. Surgery is tomorrow. He's extremely relaxed. I'm not....


----------



## Marylin

emilyjustice said:


> I just downloaded Stylebook! Wanted to see what different outfits I can pull together from my wardrobe! It is so fun!



Welcome Emily  to your new addiction! Everyone here who's using stylebook loves it, I think. And it does help shopping our own wardrobes. I like what you put together. Would love to see more!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh this is pretty! I don't know anybody who would spend this much on a shirt, but I like the colors.  Do you really consider a long sleeve in Florida? Hope your hunt is going well!
> 
> And thank you so much for thinking of us. Surgery is tomorrow. He's extremely relaxed. I'm not....




I actually wear long sleeves quite a bit, even in the summer. Not if I'll be outside a lot; but going from my air conditioned car into an air conditioned building it's fine. 

Hope your DH's surgery goes well! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Stopping in to say hi! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Marylin, you may be busy due to your husband's upcoming surgery; hope it goes well! Sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Some of you know that I am on the hunt to replace a striped tee, that became a bit worn and hole-y. Found this during my website hunt.
> View attachment 3343238




Crazy!!!! [emoji15]


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Well no one is perfect! I think that I am still within my budget; I'll check. I have felt the need to lift my closet and myself out of a feeling of "meh" though.
> View attachment 3338540
> 
> My new shoes. I love them. [emoji170] My new culottes. Too early to say that I love them; but hopefully they will at least be a strong like. [emoji6]Something should arrive later this week that will complete this look. Will post the complete outfit, if it all comes together!
> 
> Off topic, but I am lurking on a thread where people are unhappy with some of the mods and members. I am perfectly happy with the mods and members  that I communicate with. I did gather that photos are not supposed to be posted in multiple threads (?).
> 
> If this is the case I have been guilty of this. So since I already posted the shoes and culottes on my Stylebook thread, I took a fresh photo for this thread. [emoji3]




Very nice! Great for summer


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I haven't tried this out yet, but it could be an option.




Oh very casual chic ! I could see it work


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Love your new bright pants, Mina! I think they are perfect for Spring. I know by reading ahead, and catching up, that the scarf is on hold for now. I also like the little fox earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks just perfect, Marylin! And my, you are looking so thin; I don't see how you could lose an ounce or gram more!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all Jen, but I especially like the jeans and off the shoulder, light blue top.
> 
> I am away right now, but wanted to spend a few minutes catching up. My new sandals are perfect. They came right before I left; so I only had time to try on the right one. As long as the left fits, they are keepers! [emoji3] I bought a black silk cami and a light blue tee; more basics so I don't think I'll beat myself up about buying more tops. A skirt already went back; online order that didn't look as great irl. It was a midi, and was going to be one of my trend items for the Spring. Even with tailoring, I thought it would end up just hanging in my closet. A Rebecca Taylor jacket that I have been stalking, came back to Nordstrom's in my size. Another online purchase, but I really hope this works out!
> View attachment 3330520




I like this jacket


----------



## Myrkur

Jen123 said:


> I need opinions on my April purchases. I wanted some "trendy" items and am still on the fence about all of these. Are these keepers or should I return?
> 
> Flare jeans
> 
> View attachment 3329863
> 
> 
> Maxi dress
> 
> View attachment 3329864
> 
> 
> Off the shoulder top
> 
> View attachment 3329865
> 
> 
> Romper
> 
> View attachment 3329866




Wow everything looks so good on you! But I really like the flare jeans and the off the shoulder top


----------



## Myrkur

Sorry I've been MIA again! Been busy and just came back from a holiday. I've purchased two new tops to join my small wardrobe, but will be taking two out too. Will try to take a photo tomorrow! 

We're having our new wardrobe built in soon, can't wait to re-arrange everything


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Crazy!!!! [emoji15]



I agree!



Myrkur said:


> Very nice! Great for summer



Thank you!



Myrkur said:


> I like this jacket



Thank you; I've been having fun styling it and wearing it! [emoji170]



Myrkur said:


> Sorry I've been MIA again! Been busy and just came back from a holiday. I've purchased two new tops to join my small wardrobe, but will be taking two out too. Will try to take a photo tomorrow!
> 
> We're having our new wardrobe built in soon, can't wait to re-arrange everything



Sounds great! Would love to see it if you are so inclined!


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Sorry I've been MIA again! Been busy and just came back from a holiday. I've purchased two new tops to join my small wardrobe, but will be taking two out too. Will try to take a photo tomorrow!
> 
> We're having our new wardrobe built in soon, can't wait to re-arrange everything



Welcome back! Would love to see your new purchases and am so looking forward to hearing all about your new wardrobe! How exciting!


----------



## Myrkur

Ok so here are the two tops I got. They are from Marks and Spencer. The white one is 100% Linen and the black one is I think 70% Linen and 30% Cotton. 






Then I also looked at my bags and these the current bags I have. They are 6, which I think is a great number. I want to add a few more to my collection and go to a maximum of 10. 

- Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe (new or good condition and great priced) 
- Birkin 30/35 in Barenia leather (vintage) 
- Kelly 32 in Black Box (vintage) 
- Last one stays open.. Either a Chanel Boy, Chanel Reissue all in black or another Evelyne in Gold. 

Anyway, all my bag colors go really well with my wardrobe and I actually consider them neutrals ..


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Ok so here are the two tops I got. They are from Marks and Spencer. The white one is 100% Linen and the black one is I think 70% Linen and 30% Cotton.
> 
> View attachment 3344956
> 
> View attachment 3344957
> 
> 
> Then I also looked at my bags and these the current bags I have. They are 6, which I think is a great number. I want to add a few more to my collection and go to a maximum of 10.
> 
> - Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe (new or good condition and great priced)
> - Birkin 30/35 in Barenia leather (vintage)
> - Kelly 32 in Black Box (vintage)
> - Last one stays open.. Either a Chanel Boy, Chanel Reissue all in black or another Evelyne in Gold.
> 
> Anyway, all my bag colors go really well with my wardrobe and I actually consider them neutrals ..
> 
> View attachment 3344959




Your tops will be great for Summer!

Beautiful bags; your Bolide is gorgeous, Myrkur!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> We have a new, albeit silent member on the thread. I've been wanting to purge my husband's closet for ages, but he never let me. Now that he started to complain that he had nothing to wear and all his pants were too big, I managed to make him try on every single pair and while he was at it, we tossed out two big garbage bags of stuff. He found he still had lots of things to wear and I put everything back nicely. Even with room to spare for some of the children's dress shirts and Blazers.
> I proudly present the wardrobe my husband will be shopping out of for a very long time...



What a stylish wardrobe! I'm sure he's very appreciative of your help, and well done for helping him clearing out, it can be very time consuming but so rewarding! I am sure it's easier now for him  to get dressed in the morning! Hope he kept the wedding outfit!

I hope the operation went well and that he has a smooth recovery.




Mimmy said:


> Well no one is perfect! I think that I am still within my budget; I'll check. I have felt the need to lift my closet and myself out of a feeling of "meh" though.
> View attachment 3338540
> 
> My new shoes. I love them. [emoji170] My new culottes. Too early to say that I love them; but hopefully they will at least be a strong like. [emoji6]Something should arrive later this week that will complete this look. Will post the complete outfit, if it all comes together!
> 
> Off topic, but I am lurking on a thread where people are unhappy with some of the mods and members. I am perfectly happy with the mods and members  that I communicate with. I did gather that photos are not supposed to be posted in multiple threads (?).
> 
> If this is the case I have been guilty of this. So since I already posted the shoes and culottes on my Stylebook thread, I took a fresh photo for this thread. [emoji3]



Love the new shoes and the patterns of the culottes!!! You have such a great hack for patterns! 



Myrkur said:


> Ok so here are the two tops I got. They are from Marks and Spencer. The white one is 100% Linen and the black one is I think 70% Linen and 30% Cotton.
> 
> View attachment 3344956
> 
> View attachment 3344957
> 
> 
> Then I also looked at my bags and these the current bags I have. They are 6, which I think is a great number. I want to add a few more to my collection and go to a maximum of 10.
> 
> - Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe (new or good condition and great priced)
> - Birkin 30/35 in Barenia leather (vintage)
> - Kelly 32 in Black Box (vintage)
> - Last one stays open.. Either a Chanel Boy, Chanel Reissue all in black or another Evelyne in Gold.
> 
> Anyway, all my bag colors go really well with my wardrobe and I actually consider them neutrals ..
> 
> View attachment 3344959



Love those tops! It looks like broderie anglaise is (finally) coming back! Hope to find a nice top for the hot weather.

6 is a great number for a bag collection, it is easy to rotate the bags and you have a great variety!


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Ok so here are the two tops I got. They are from Marks and Spencer. The white one is 100% Linen and the black one is I think 70% Linen and 30% Cotton.
> 
> View attachment 3344956
> 
> View attachment 3344957
> 
> 
> Then I also looked at my bags and these the current bags I have. They are 6, which I think is a great number. I want to add a few more to my collection and go to a maximum of 10.
> 
> - Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe (new or good condition and great priced)
> - Birkin 30/35 in Barenia leather (vintage)
> - Kelly 32 in Black Box (vintage)
> - Last one stays open.. Either a Chanel Boy, Chanel Reissue all in black or another Evelyne in Gold.
> 
> Anyway, all my bag colors go really well with my wardrobe and I actually consider them neutrals ..
> 
> View attachment 3344959



Love everything you've posted! The tops are perfect for summer. They'll be easy to wear, and you'll still look great on even the hottest days. You're bag collection is fantastic. So smart to have one in every color! You guys really want me to go for the Evelyne, don't you.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> What a stylish wardrobe! I'm sure he's very appreciative of your help, and well done for helping him clearing out, it can be very time consuming but so rewarding! I am sure it's easier now for him  to get dressed in the morning! Hope he kept the wedding outfit!
> 
> I hope the operation went well and that he has a smooth recovery.
> !



Thanks Mina, I'm probably even happier about his wardrobe than he is.  I can put away his clothes so easily and I love looking into a neat space. Also,packing for the hospital took no time at all. Everything  went well so far. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## LVk8

Emily welcome to the thread!  I love your Kendra Scott jewelry, she is from my city so everyone here is obsessed.  I have similar earrings that are rose gold with a pearly abalone shell in the middle.  My friend Sara has your same necklace but with pink druzy quartz fill.  So pretty 

Jen I love your April purchases, especially the romper!  Since the pattern goes vertical it is super flattering. Someone else mentioned that it might be a little large, I don't think it needs alteration bc I think rompers are supposed to be a little loose but you could prob get it taken in around the waist if you wanted.

Mina I love your scarf too!

Myrkur - fab bags &#9829;

Well I suppose I should fess up that even though I've been good at sticking to my "rules" I've maybe gone a little overboard where things are on the bubble.  I said that I'd allow things like Victoria's Secret semiannual sale purchases but now I have like five new bikini tops.  In my defense, VS announced that it's going to shut down its swimwear line to focus on athleisure and I am a swimmer/live in a hot weather city so I figured sale bikini tops that fit nicely were a smart stock-up item.  Justification station :shame:

http://www.businessinsider.com/why-victorias-secret-dropped-swimwear-2016-4

Oh also I tried on a Chloe Marcie after getting a case of handbag fever and realized it is not for me.  However I still love the Chanel mini.  Maybe next year


----------



## eggtartapproved

Myrkur said:


> Ok so here are the two tops I got. They are from Marks and Spencer. The white one is 100% Linen and the black one is I think 70% Linen and 30% Cotton.
> 
> View attachment 3344956
> 
> View attachment 3344957
> 
> 
> Then I also looked at my bags and these the current bags I have. They are 6, which I think is a great number. I want to add a few more to my collection and go to a maximum of 10.
> 
> - Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe (new or good condition and great priced)
> - Birkin 30/35 in Barenia leather (vintage)
> - Kelly 32 in Black Box (vintage)
> - Last one stays open.. Either a Chanel Boy, Chanel Reissue all in black or another Evelyne in Gold.
> 
> Anyway, all my bag colors go really well with my wardrobe and I actually consider them neutrals ..
> 
> View attachment 3344959


i love Marks & Spencer, and these tops are perfect for summer! your bag collection is awesome, so well rounded and great neutrals too



LVk8 said:


> Well I suppose I should fess up that even though I've been good at sticking to my "rules" I've maybe gone a little overboard where things are on the bubble.  I said that I'd allow things like Victoria's Secret semiannual sale purchases but now I have like five new bikini tops.  In my defense, VS announced that it's going to shut down its swimwear line to focus on athleisure and I am a swimmer/live in a hot weather city so I figured sale bikini tops that fit nicely were a smart stock-up item.  Justification station :shame:


haha, I think you're justified haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

so far this year i've had 2 no-purchase months! I bought my pre-loved vintage speedy last month for a steal, and i'm not counting it towards my budget or no-purchase months because its' something i've been looking for, for a long time, and it was a wardrobe goal, AND, I actually managed to purchase it with the money i got from selling stuff. Now that the weather is getting very warm here, i am in search of some new summer clothes .. nothing is really catching my eye though, so it's a big tough..i know i definitely need more tops.. something i am really lacking in my wardrobe.. i have enough sleeveless tops, cardigans, sweaters and button-ups, but don't have enough sleeved tops that can work in warmer weather. (AC gets cold in the office and i don't want to be wearing a cardigan all the time).


----------



## Jen123

emilyjustice said:


> I just downloaded Stylebook! Wanted to see what different outfits I can pull together from my wardrobe! It is so fun!




I love your pretty turquoise jewelry! 



Marylin said:


> Oh this is pretty! I don't know anybody who would spend this much on a shirt, but I like the colors.  Do you really consider a long sleeve in Florida? Hope your hunt is going well!
> 
> And thank you so much for thinking of us. Surgery is tomorrow. He's extremely relaxed. I'm not....




Wishing you both well wishes for tomorrow and a speedy recovery 



Myrkur said:


> Wow everything looks so good on you! But I really like the flare jeans and the off the shoulder top




Thank you!! I am so happy I checked some items off my summer list [emoji4]



Myrkur said:


> Ok so here are the two tops I got. They are from Marks and Spencer. The white one is 100% Linen and the black one is I think 70% Linen and 30% Cotton.
> 
> View attachment 3344956
> 
> View attachment 3344957
> 
> 
> Then I also looked at my bags and these the current bags I have. They are 6, which I think is a great number. I want to add a few more to my collection and go to a maximum of 10.
> 
> - Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe (new or good condition and great priced)
> - Birkin 30/35 in Barenia leather (vintage)
> - Kelly 32 in Black Box (vintage)
> - Last one stays open.. Either a Chanel Boy, Chanel Reissue all in black or another Evelyne in Gold.
> 
> Anyway, all my bag colors go really well with my wardrobe and I actually consider them neutrals ..
> 
> View attachment 3344959




Okay those tops are amazing. I need to check out their website. And your bag collection is to die for. What else are you looking to buy bag wise?


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Emily welcome to the thread!  I love your Kendra Scott jewelry, she is from my city so everyone here is obsessed.  I have similar earrings that are rose gold with a pearly abalone shell in the middle.  My friend Sara has your same necklace but with pink druzy quartz fill.  So pretty
> 
> Jen I love your April purchases, especially the romper!  Since the pattern goes vertical it is super flattering. Someone else mentioned that it might be a little large, I don't think it needs alteration bc I think rompers are supposed to be a little loose but you could prob get it taken in around the waist if you wanted.
> 
> Mina I love your scarf too!
> 
> Myrkur - fab bags [emoji813]
> 
> Well I suppose I should fess up that even though I've been good at sticking to my "rules" I've maybe gone a little overboard where things are on the bubble.  I said that I'd allow things like Victoria's Secret semiannual sale purchases but now I have like five new bikini tops.  In my defense, VS announced that it's going to shut down its swimwear line to focus on athleisure and I am a swimmer/live in a hot weather city so I figured sale bikini tops that fit nicely were a smart stock-up item.  Justification station :shame:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/why-victorias-secret-dropped-swimwear-2016-4
> 
> Oh also I tried on a Chloe Marcie after getting a case of handbag fever and realized it is not for me.  However I still love the Chanel mini.  Maybe next year





I don't blame you for stocking up! I'm so surprised they are quitting swim... I always figured that category did really well for them.



eggtartapproved said:


> so far this year i've had 2 no-purchase months! I bought my pre-loved vintage speedy last month for a steal, and i'm not counting it towards my budget or no-purchase months because its' something i've been looking for, for a long time, and it was a wardrobe goal, AND, I actually managed to purchase it with the money i got from selling stuff. Now that the weather is getting very warm here, i am in search of some new summer clothes .. nothing is really catching my eye though, so it's a big tough..i know i definitely need more tops.. something i am really lacking in my wardrobe.. i have enough sleeveless tops, cardigans, sweaters and button-ups, but don't have enough sleeved tops that can work in warmer weather. (AC gets cold in the office and i don't want to be wearing a cardigan all the time).




You are officially the shopping your own wardrobe all star! 2 months?! That is incredible! Congrats on the speedy!! Super classic!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> I don't blame you for stocking up! I'm so surprised they are quitting swim... I always figured that category did really well for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are officially the shopping your own wardrobe all star! 2 months?! That is incredible! Congrats on the speedy!! Super classic!



Thnx!! But now I feel the buying bug has come back haha, especially after being on pinterest


----------



## emilyjustice

Ah thank you all of your sweet replies! I don't know how to tag you, but it means much to me that you took the time to comment. &#10084;&#65039;

Ok, so today I kind of impulse-purchased a shirt. Had some time to kill, so I visited Marshall's. Found a Michael Kors top for $29.99. Think I should keep it? It hasn't broke my budget, but it isn't something I would normally buy hahaha.

I will say that I did buy something today that has been on my list for a while. I've been looking for some jean shorts for the summer. I'm 19, recently lost about 27lbs, finally feel like I can wear shorts, but was having trouble finding any that felt good and not too tight. Finally found some at Target! The "brand" is Knox Rose. They're basically copies of Miss Me brand shorts. (They have the blingy bits and embroidery etc.) the jean material is a bit stretchy, and the sizing actually makes sense haha. I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Emily welcome to the thread!  I love your Kendra Scott jewelry, she is from my city so everyone here is obsessed.  I have similar earrings that are rose gold with a pearly abalone shell in the middle.  My friend Sara has your same necklace but with pink druzy quartz fill.  So pretty
> 
> Jen I love your April purchases, especially the romper!  Since the pattern goes vertical it is super flattering. Someone else mentioned that it might be a little large, I don't think it needs alteration bc I think rompers are supposed to be a little loose but you could prob get it taken in around the waist if you wanted.
> 
> Mina I love your scarf too!
> 
> Myrkur - fab bags &#9829;
> 
> Well I suppose I should fess up that even though I've been good at sticking to my "rules" I've maybe gone a little overboard where things are on the bubble.  I said that I'd allow things like Victoria's Secret semiannual sale purchases but now I have like five new bikini tops.  In my defense, VS announced that it's going to shut down its swimwear line to focus on athleisure and I am a swimmer/live in a hot weather city so I figured sale bikini tops that fit nicely were a smart stock-up item.  Justification station :shame:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/why-victorias-secret-dropped-swimwear-2016-4
> 
> Oh also I tried on a Chloe Marcie after getting a case of handbag fever and realized it is not for me.  However I still love the Chanel mini.  Maybe next year



Totally justified!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> so far this year i've had 2 no-purchase months! I bought my pre-loved vintage speedy last month for a steal, and i'm not counting it towards my budget or no-purchase months because its' something i've been looking for, for a long time, and it was a wardrobe goal, AND, I actually managed to purchase it with the money i got from selling stuff. Now that the weather is getting very warm here, i am in search of some new summer clothes .. nothing is really catching my eye though, so it's a big tough..i know i definitely need more tops.. something i am really lacking in my wardrobe.. i have enough sleeveless tops, cardigans, sweaters and button-ups, but don't have enough sleeved tops that can work in warmer weather. (AC gets cold in the office and i don't want to be wearing a cardigan all the time).



How did you do it? Congratulations on not shopping for such a long time!
I hear you about the tops! I seem to have tons, but still have a hard time deciding. I don't like sleeveless and blouses are tricky,because they're sometimes just to short on me. Let us know what you find, I could definitely use some inspiration!


----------



## Marylin

emilyjustice said:


> Ah thank you all of your sweet replies! I don't know how to tag you, but it means much to me that you took the time to comment. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Ok, so today I kind of impulse-purchased a shirt. Had some time to kill, so I visited Marshall's. Found a Michael Kors top for $29.99. Think I should keep it? It hasn't broke my budget, but it isn't something I would normally buy hahaha.
> 
> I will say that I did buy something today that has been on my list for a while. I've been looking for some jean shorts for the summer. I'm 19, recently lost about 27lbs, finally feel like I can wear shorts, but was having trouble finding any that felt good and not too tight. Finally found some at Target! The "brand" is Knox Rose. They're basically copies of Miss Me brand shorts. (They have the blingy bits and embroidery etc.) the jean material is a bit stretchy, and the sizing actually makes sense haha. I can't wait to wear them.



Congratulations on your weight loss! That's really amazing, you look so pretty!
I like your new top, the color is great on you and makes your jewellery stand out. Sleeveless is super for such a young girl with slender arms. The cut really is something you either like or not. I do, but I could imagine you'd want to show off your waist after having lost so much weight. 
You definitely can wear shorts! How nice you found ones you're happy with!


----------



## Marylin

This is what I'm wearing today. Can't believe the boys forgot to put on their star wars shirts today!
May the 4th be with you...


----------



## emilyjustice

@Marylin thank you so much! I think I was feeling the brand-name guilt, but at Marshall's prices I really need not haha. I love how the top is all swoopy. I've never had a shirt like it before. :3

@LVk8 I love this Kendra Scott, too! It's my only full set of jewelry, haha. Once I get some job stability again I want to get some in silver. (I'm not unemployed, but I just got hired for a waitress job and I'm in training, so the pay isn't awesome yet, haha.)

I should have worn my Star Wars shirt, but I think it is lost. [emoji29]

I think I've got the most use out of this Kate Spade purse of any purse I've owned. I got it on double clearance at Marshall's about a month ago marked down from $300 to $60. :3

Today's outfit is sporty! I'm wearing matching shirts with my friends, so had to build the outfit around that. [emoji130] The weather today is perfect for my new shorts! [emoji296]&#65039; I couldn't be happier. [emoji16]


----------



## LVk8

Jen123 said:


> I don't blame you for stocking up! I'm so surprised they are quitting swim... I always figured that category did really well for them.



Right?  I heard it on the radio in passing then went back to read more bc I was interested.  The Business Insider article said that it's bc of seasonality.  I guess that makes sense that unless you live in a hot climate that it's not a year-round staple for the company & probably doesn't sell as well as yoga pants.

But...at a decent price point VS is the only place I've ever reliably found bikini tops that are both cute and fit nicely.  I'm pretty sporty so it is a bad scene if your bikini top can't stay put while swimming or paddleboarding


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is what I'm wearing today. Can't believe the boys forgot to put on their star wars shirts today!
> 
> May the 4th be with you...




I love this! May the 4th Be With You Too! I am not much of a Trekkie, but I can appreciate the celebration!

You have the best graphic tees!

Hope that your DH is recovering well!


----------



## Mimmy

emilyjustice said:


> @Marylin thank you so much! I think I was feeling the brand-name guilt, but at Marshall's prices I really need not haha. I love how the top is all swoopy. I've never had a shirt like it before. :3
> 
> @LVk8 I love this Kendra Scott, too! It's my only full set of jewelry, haha. Once I get some job stability again I want to get some in silver. (I'm not unemployed, but I just got hired for a waitress job and I'm in training, so the pay isn't awesome yet, haha.)
> 
> I should have worn my Star Wars shirt, but I think it is lost. [emoji29]
> 
> I think I've got the most use out of this Kate Spade purse of any purse I've owned. I got it on double clearance at Marshall's about a month ago marked down from $300 to $60. :3
> 
> Today's outfit is sporty! I'm wearing matching shirts with my friends, so had to build the outfit around that. [emoji130] The weather today is perfect for my new shorts! [emoji296]&#65039; I couldn't be happier. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346968




Soo cute, Emily! You look great in your shorts. Sounds like you're a savvy shopper too!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I love this! May the 4th Be With You Too! I am not much of a Trekkie, but I can appreciate the celebration!
> 
> You have the best graphic tees!
> 
> Hope that your DH is recovering well!



Thanks Mimmy. I'm an embarrassment to every true Star Wars fan. Especially to my sons...  But they apreciate me trying, I suppose. (Btw I think the Trekkies are the Star Trek ones. )
DH is doing great, thanks so much. Will be home tomorrow, which is Father's Day here, 

I'm always on the hunt for graphic tees. It's tough finding any without the brand name all over the front. I'm hoping to find a cool Paul McCartney one in June. We have tickets for the concert in Munich!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy. I'm an embarrassment to every true Star Wars fan. Especially to my sons...  But they apreciate me trying, I suppose. (Btw I think the Trekkies are the Star Trek ones. )
> 
> DH is doing great, thanks so much. Will be home tomorrow, which is Father's Day here,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always on the hunt for graphic tees. It's tough finding any without the brand name all over the front. I'm hoping to find a cool Paul McCartney one in June. We have tickets for the concert in Munich!




Of course you're right! You can tell I'm not well versed in Star Wars or Star Trek!! Haha! I always appreciate a great tee though!

Glad your DH is doing great.


----------



## eggtartapproved

emilyjustice said:


> @Marylin thank you so much! I think I was feeling the brand-name guilt, but at Marshall's prices I really need not haha. I love how the top is all swoopy. I've never had a shirt like it before. :3
> 
> @LVk8 I love this Kendra Scott, too! It's my only full set of jewelry, haha. Once I get some job stability again I want to get some in silver. (I'm not unemployed, but I just got hired for a waitress job and I'm in training, so the pay isn't awesome yet, haha.)
> 
> I should have worn my Star Wars shirt, but I think it is lost. [emoji29]
> 
> I think I've got the most use out of this Kate Spade purse of any purse I've owned. I got it on double clearance at Marshall's about a month ago marked down from $300 to $60. :3
> 
> Today's outfit is sporty! I'm wearing matching shirts with my friends, so had to build the outfit around that. [emoji130] The weather today is perfect for my new shorts! [emoji296]&#65039; I couldn't be happier. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346968


wow, tha'ts an awesome deal! and totally cute!



Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy. I'm an embarrassment to every true Star Wars fan. Especially to my sons...  But they apreciate me trying, I suppose. (Btw I think the Trekkies are the Star Trek ones. )
> DH is doing great, thanks so much. Will be home tomorrow, which is Father's Day here,
> 
> I'm always on the hunt for graphic tees. It's tough finding any without the brand name all over the front. I'm hoping to find a cool Paul McCartney one in June. We have tickets for the concert in Munich!


Glad to hear DH will be home in the comforts of his own home to celebrate!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I'm starting to slowly shop for my upcoming trips - I bought these shorts for Korea - what do you guys think? I'm thinking of bringing a pair of black gladiator sandals and an ivory sleeveless top; i think these shorts will be a great neutral for everything else. 







not sure if the pic is working.. here's the link http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1056627&vid=1&pid=130139012


----------



## emilyjustice

Ahh @eggtartapproved I'm going to Korea this winter! And I'm trying to learn Korean, but I'm so bad at it haha. I like those shorts!! Black shorts are good so that if you sit on something you don't get dirty. *eyes my white pants* You can also combine them with many colors and outfits. :3


----------



## eggtartapproved

emilyjustice said:


> Ahh @eggtartapproved I'm going to Korea this winter! And I'm trying to learn Korean, but I'm so bad at it haha. I like those shorts!! Black shorts are good so that if you sit on something you don't get dirty. *eyes my white pants* You can also combine them with many colors and outfits. :3


Ooooh coool!!! This will be my first time there. My SIL is getting married there - she moved there from Nova Scotia, 10 yrs ago and now is fully immersed in the culture, fluent in reading writing and speaking Korean, and runs a subscription box business with her fiance. I'm sure you can learn Korean! Yes, I was thinking what else to wear with the shorts and I think they will make a great neutral wardrobe addition but add some spice since it's patterned.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm starting to slowly shop for my upcoming trips - I bought these shorts for Korea - what do you guys think? I'm thinking of bringing a pair of black gladiator sandals and an ivory sleeveless top; i think these shorts will be a great neutral for everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if the pic is working.. here's the link http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1056627&vid=1&pid=130139012




I think these shorts will be great for a trip! So many ways to style them. Wow, eggtart; Korea trip sounds amazing!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> I think these shorts will be great for a trip! So many ways to style them. Wow, eggtart; Korea trip sounds amazing!



Tnx, Mimmy! Looking forward to putting them through stylebook!


----------



## Mimmy

Happy Weekend to everyone!

I had mentioned that my gray and white striped top that I wore a lot, became hole-y and needed a replacement. Marylin suggested I look at Petit Bateau. Of course since she is a style maven, her suggestion was spot on!

Now this may seem like an odd replacement for a gray and white striped top, but before buying it I replaced everything in Stylebook with it, and it worked. I actually think that my outfits look better with this top; a bit more unexpected!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone!
> 
> I had mentioned that my gray and white striped top that I wore a lot, became hole-y and needed a replacement. Marylin suggested I look at Petit Bateau. Of course since she is a style maven, her suggestion was spot on!
> 
> Now this may seem like an odd replacement for a gray and white striped top, but before buying it I replaced everything in Stylebook with it, and it worked. I actually think that my outfits look better with this top; a bit more unexpected!
> View attachment 3349525


Love it!!!!would love to see how you'll style it!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone!
> 
> I had mentioned that my gray and white striped top that I wore a lot, became hole-y and needed a replacement. Marylin suggested I look at Petit Bateau. Of course since she is a style maven, her suggestion was spot on!
> 
> Now this may seem like an odd replacement for a gray and white striped top, but before buying it I replaced everything in Stylebook with it, and it worked. I actually think that my outfits look better with this top; a bit more unexpected!
> View attachment 3349525



Mimmy, this is perfect! So much more fun than the usual blue or red stripes! It's going to look great with so many clothes I've seen on your thread!
(And thanks for the totally exaggerated compliment.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm starting to slowly shop for my upcoming trips - I bought these shorts for Korea - what do you guys think? I'm thinking of bringing a pair of black gladiator sandals and an ivory sleeveless top; i think these shorts will be a great neutral for everything else.
> 
> gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1056627&vid=1&pid=130139012
> 
> not sure if the pic is working.. here's the link http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1056627&vid=1&pid=130139012



Too bad. For me the link isn't working. I've even searched your blog, but it seems you haven't posted the shorts there?
Anyway, I would love to get a glimpse of your vacation wardrobe!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone!
> 
> I had mentioned that my gray and white striped top that I wore a lot, became hole-y and needed a replacement. Marylin suggested I look at Petit Bateau. Of course since she is a style maven, her suggestion was spot on!
> 
> Now this may seem like an odd replacement for a gray and white striped top, but before buying it I replaced everything in Stylebook with it, and it worked. I actually think that my outfits look better with this top; a bit more unexpected!
> View attachment 3349525


looks great! I love orange and pink together - before seeing it irl, i used to think it was weird, but once i saw it, it's something to keep in mind. I still can't believe how neutral of a color, orange can be!m Great choice, can't wait to see your outfits!



Marylin said:


> Too bad. For me the link isn't working. I've even searched your blog, but it seems you haven't posted the shorts there?
> Anyway, I would love to get a glimpse of your vacation wardrobe!


here you go! Would love your input - my trip isn't until August. I'm working on my packing list now haha


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Love it!!!!would love to see how you'll style it!







Marylin said:


> Mimmy, this is perfect! So much more fun than the usual blue or red stripes! It's going to look great with so many clothes I've seen on your thread!
> 
> (And thanks for the totally exaggerated compliment.







eggtartapproved said:


> looks great! I love orange and pink together - before seeing it irl, i used to think it was weird, but once i saw it, it's something to keep in mind. I still can't believe how neutral of a color, orange can be!m Great choice, can't wait to see your outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> here you go! Would love your input - my trip isn't until August. I'm working on my packing list now haha




Thank you Mina, Marylin and  eggtart!

Here are a few looks with my new top.


----------



## LVk8

Mimmy I love a good stripe!  Perf for your beachy life.  Do you have a turquoise purse or shoes or sandals?  I think the blues and greens in your scarf would look super awesome mixed with other blue accessories too if you're open for ideas 

Egg those shorts are CUTE.  I am closed for business on separates but love shorts with texture and patterns.  In fact being contemplative about my closet I know separates is exactly where I can make cuts in my wardrobe bc I definitely favor my dresses.  But trying not to cut too far back that I miss things & want to rebuy.  For example the other day I was thinking "I have 3 pairs of pants....I don't remember the last time I wore pants" and was tempted to chunk all 3 into my Buffalo Exchange pile but I know there will be a day that calls for pants and I'll be mad that I gave them away.  I did go through various accessories (jewelry, belts, hats, etc) and found some things to let go bc I have others in better condition/more versatile colors/more flattering shapes/etc.

I still haven't reinstalled the TPF app and can't figure out how to post pix from the website but this week I wore 2 dresses that lived in my "skinny box" for a few years that I hadn't worn yet and I'm so glad I saved them!  One is a green sleeveless dress that worked great with a long thin cardi for work so it's going into my regular dress rotation and the other is a long sleeve but short black dress with an open back that looked awesome with gladiator sandals and a long copper necklace at a concert on Fri.  My BFF from business school loved it & whenever he comments on an outfit it's generally a sign to wear it more often bc he has the best style of all my friends.  Both BCBG Max Azria. 

Oh and my pup and I went out for KY Derby yesterday we both wore orange and blue, I had a hat and he had a bow tie, haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Mimmy I love a good stripe!  Perf for your beachy life.  Do you have a turquoise purse or shoes or sandals?  I think the blues and greens in your scarf would look super awesome mixed with other blue accessories too if you're open for ideas
> 
> Egg those shorts are CUTE.  I am closed for business on separates but love shorts with texture and patterns.  In fact being contemplative about my closet I know separates is exactly where I can make cuts in my wardrobe bc I definitely favor my dresses.  But trying not to cut too far back that I miss things & want to rebuy.  For example the other day I was thinking "I have 3 pairs of pants....I don't remember the last time I wore pants" and was tempted to chunk all 3 into my Buffalo Exchange pile but I know there will be a day that calls for pants and I'll be mad that I gave them away.  I did go through various accessories (jewelry, belts, hats, etc) and found some things to let go bc I have others in better condition/more versatile colors/more flattering shapes/etc.
> 
> I still haven't reinstalled the TPF app and can't figure out how to post pix from the website but this week I wore 2 dresses that lived in my "skinny box" for a few years that I hadn't worn yet and I'm so glad I saved them!  One is a green sleeveless dress that worked great with a long thin cardi for work so it's going into my regular dress rotation and the other is a long sleeve but short black dress with an open back that looked awesome with gladiator sandals and a long copper necklace at a concert on Fri.  My BFF from business school loved it & whenever he comments on an outfit it's generally a sign to wear it more often bc he has the best style of all my friends.  Both BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> Oh and my pup and I went out for KY Derby yesterday we both wore orange and blue, I had a hat and he had a bow tie, haha


Tnx! I love dresses too haha, so much easier. I went through the same thing and paired down a lot of my bottoms, but yes, life still calls for pants/shorts sometimes, boooo haha. And yay to getting back to stuff from the skinny box - I'm so close to a few of my things, it's so painful! And your derby outfit sounds fab! Along with your furbaby's bowtie! So cute!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Thank you Mina, Marylin and  eggtart!
> 
> Here are a few looks with my new top.
> View attachment 3350116
> View attachment 3350117
> View attachment 3350118


These look great! Gives me some ideas too since I also have a striped orange top too lol. Can't believe I forgot about it until I saw your top layed out in stylebook app - it's only one of my fave goto tops lol


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks, LVk8! I actually did post a different look on my Stylebook thread with my mini Evie, colvert (blue green) and blue atoll (turquoise green) strap. I am always open to suggestions. [emoji6]


eggtartapproved said:


> These look great! Gives me some ideas too since I also have a striped orange top too lol. Can't believe I forgot about it until I saw your top layed out in stylebook app - it's only one of my fave goto tops lol



Thanks, eggtart! Glad that it helped you to remember your top; helped me to remember my shoes!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thank you Mina, Marylin and  eggtart!
> 
> Here are a few looks with my new top.
> View attachment 3350116
> View attachment 3350117
> View attachment 3350118



Great outfits, Mimmy! The scarf is beautiful, perfect for the Summer!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Great outfits, Mimmy! The scarf is beautiful, perfect for the Summer!




Thank you, Mina!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> looks great! I love orange and pink together - before seeing it irl, i used to think it was weird, but once i saw it, it's something to keep in mind. I still can't believe how neutral of a color, orange can be!m Great choice, can't wait to see your outfits!
> 
> here you go! Would love your input - my trip isn't until August. I'm working on my packing list now haha



Thanks for the pic! They're very nice, exactly what I would wear, if I could! I can see them with your orange bag....


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you Mina, Marylin and  eggtart!
> 
> Here are a few looks with my new top.
> View attachment 3350116
> View attachment 3350117
> View attachment 3350118



Great! All of them. I particularly like the first look. It's so summery and light! And with my favorite scarf of yours, you're totally perfect!


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Your tops will be great for Summer!
> 
> Beautiful bags; your Bolide is gorgeous, Myrkur!




Thank you! I'm loving it, we're finally having warm weather and it fits perfectly with my Summer clothing. 



MinaAnais said:


> Love those tops! It looks like broderie anglaise is (finally) coming back! Hope to find a nice top for the hot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 is a great number for a bag collection, it is easy to rotate the bags and you have a great variety!



I love that style, very girly haha.  
Yes I don't want too many bags, I want to treasure and use each one of them. 



Marylin said:


> Love everything you've posted! The tops are perfect for summer. They'll be easy to wear, and you'll still look great on even the hottest days. You're bag collection is fantastic. So smart to have one in every color! You guys really want me to go for the Evelyne, don't you.




Thanks! Yes you really need to get an Evelyne [emoji16]


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> i love Marks & Spencer, and these tops are perfect for summer! your bag collection is awesome, so well rounded and great neutrals too
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I think you're justified haha




Yes love M&S, great prices, mostly natural fabrics and love the fact they are thinking about ethics too. 




Jen123 said:


> Okay those tops are amazing. I need to check out their website. And your bag collection is to die for. What else are you looking to buy bag wise?




Thanks! 
I am looking for a Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe, Picotin 22 in Malachite,  Evelyne GM in Gold and a Kelly Pochette in preferably blue to finish my collection. I would also love a Kelly 32 in Black Box and Birkin 35 Fauve Barenia but since I will already have B and K, I don't neccesarily need those..


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> so far this year i've had 2 no-purchase months! I bought my pre-loved vintage speedy last month for a steal, and i'm not counting it towards my budget or no-purchase months because its' something i've been looking for, for a long time, and it was a wardrobe goal, AND, I actually managed to purchase it with the money i got from selling stuff. Now that the weather is getting very warm here, i am in search of some new summer clothes .. nothing is really catching my eye though, so it's a big tough..i know i definitely need more tops.. something i am really lacking in my wardrobe.. i have enough sleeveless tops, cardigans, sweaters and button-ups, but don't have enough sleeved tops that can work in warmer weather. (AC gets cold in the office and i don't want to be wearing a cardigan all the time).




I have a problem with tops too... Most of my clothing is wool, so I manage in Fall/Winter but when Spring/Summer starts I have a hard time figuring out what to wear as a top 




emilyjustice said:


> Ah thank you all of your sweet replies! I don't know how to tag you, but it means much to me that you took the time to comment. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I kind of impulse-purchased a shirt. Had some time to kill, so I visited Marshall's. Found a Michael Kors top for $29.99. Think I should keep it? It hasn't broke my budget, but it isn't something I would normally buy hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I did buy something today that has been on my list for a while. I've been looking for some jean shorts for the summer. I'm 19, recently lost about 27lbs, finally feel like I can wear shorts, but was having trouble finding any that felt good and not too tight. Finally found some at Target! The "brand" is Knox Rose. They're basically copies of Miss Me brand shorts. (They have the blingy bits and embroidery etc.) the jean material is a bit stretchy, and the sizing actually makes sense haha. I can't wait to wear them.




I wouldn't get it if it isn't something you'd normally wear no matter how cheap. You probably won't end up wearing it.


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> Emily welcome to the thread!  I love your Kendra Scott jewelry, she is from my city so everyone here is obsessed.  I have similar earrings that are rose gold with a pearly abalone shell in the middle.  My friend Sara has your same necklace but with pink druzy quartz fill.  So pretty
> 
> Jen I love your April purchases, especially the romper!  Since the pattern goes vertical it is super flattering. Someone else mentioned that it might be a little large, I don't think it needs alteration bc I think rompers are supposed to be a little loose but you could prob get it taken in around the waist if you wanted.
> 
> Mina I love your scarf too!
> 
> Myrkur - fab bags [emoji813]
> 
> Well I suppose I should fess up that even though I've been good at sticking to my "rules" I've maybe gone a little overboard where things are on the bubble.  I said that I'd allow things like Victoria's Secret semiannual sale purchases but now I have like five new bikini tops.  In my defense, VS announced that it's going to shut down its swimwear line to focus on athleisure and I am a swimmer/live in a hot weather city so I figured sale bikini tops that fit nicely were a smart stock-up item.  Justification station :shame:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/why-victorias-secret-dropped-swimwear-2016-4
> 
> Oh also I tried on a Chloe Marcie after getting a case of handbag fever and realized it is not for me.  However I still love the Chanel mini.  Maybe next year




Thank you! Oh noo, I hope they won't stop. I'm going to the US in one month, will they still sell them then? Let's hope so...


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm starting to slowly shop for my upcoming trips - I bought these shorts for Korea - what do you guys think? I'm thinking of bringing a pair of black gladiator sandals and an ivory sleeveless top; i think these shorts will be a great neutral for everything else.
> 
> gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1056627&vid=1&pid=130139012
> 
> not sure if the pic is working.. here's the link http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1056627&vid=1&pid=130139012




Very cute shorts


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone!
> 
> I had mentioned that my gray and white striped top that I wore a lot, became hole-y and needed a replacement. Marylin suggested I look at Petit Bateau. Of course since she is a style maven, her suggestion was spot on!
> 
> Now this may seem like an odd replacement for a gray and white striped top, but before buying it I replaced everything in Stylebook with it, and it worked. I actually think that my outfits look better with this top; a bit more unexpected!
> View attachment 3349525




Yes I love Petit Bateau! Great basics.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thanks for the pic! They're very nice, exactly what I would wear, if I could! I can see them with your orange bag....


i wish i could bring all my bags haha.. i've started thinking about which bags to bring for this trip and I see my choices leaning more towards very casual bags... although we are going for a wedding, the wedding will be held in the home we are renting (super easy, so that's great!) and I think the feel of the whole trip is very casual. I don't foresee we will go anywhere where we need to dress up.. we'll also be traveling as a large family unit, so I imagine a lot of sightseeing and walking...i'll definitely be bringing my mbmj backpack and probably a small crossbody of some sort, likely my nylon DB satchel so I have the option of a handheld IN CASE we go somewhere I little bit dressier, but still light enough for day excursions when I won't have to carry as much. Plus it's easier to pack in my luggage!.. i'd love to bring my orange bag but I think it would be out of place given our activities =( 




Myrkur said:


> Very cute shorts


ty!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i wish i could bring all my bags haha.. i've started thinking about which bags to bring for this trip and I see my choices leaning more towards very casual bags... although we are going for a wedding, the wedding will be held in the home we are renting (super easy, so that's great!) and I think the feel of the whole trip is very casual. I don't foresee we will go anywhere where we need to dress up.. we'll also be traveling as a large family unit, so I imagine a lot of sightseeing and walking...i'll definitely be bringing my mbmj backpack and probably a small crossbody of some sort, likely my nylon DB satchel so I have the option of a handheld IN CASE we go somewhere I little bit dressier, but still light enough for day excursions when I won't have to carry as much. Plus it's easier to pack in my luggage!.. i'd love to bring my orange bag but I think it would be out of place given our activities =(
> 
> 
> ty!



A wedding! How nice! What will you wear?
I guess you won't need a big structured bag for the trip, you're right, of course. Backpack is perfect and a nice clutch will take you anywhere.  But you'll wear these shorts at home, right? They're way too pretty to only be part of your vacation wardrobe!


----------



## Marylin

I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#55357;&#56874;
Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#55357;&#56874;
> Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.




I am very sorry to hear this, Marylin. Pets are family members of course. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> A wedding! How nice! What will you wear?
> I guess you won't need a big structured bag for the trip, you're right, of course. Backpack is perfect and a nice clutch will take you anywhere.  But you'll wear these shorts at home, right? They're way too pretty to only be part of your vacation wardrobe!


I'll be wearing them at home also. I have no idea what to wear, but based on my SIL's style, I don't think it will be anywhere near formal


Marylin said:


> I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#65533;&#65533;
> Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.


*hugs* sorry to hear this. I'm sure she felt all your love and enjoyed her time with you immensely.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#65533;&#65533;
> Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.



Oh girl I am so sorry.  Our pets are family!   



Myrkur said:


> Thank you! Oh noo, I hope they won't stop. I'm going to the US in one month, will they still sell them then? Let's hope so...



I'm sure it's not an immediate thing.  But of course the bra store makes good swim tops so get them while there's still an opportunity!

So last night I got really real with my closet.  All things with specific ex memories are finally out.  No more red dress I wore the night I said "I love you" for the first time.  No more earrings from our first Christmas together.  Well I guess one exception, I really want to keep my dress from our engagement party and reclaim it in the name of me bc it is so beautiful.  But that's the actual last thing still hanging in my closet right now that I "should" let go.  I also don't have a specific occasion to wear it yet.  Maybe if I don't wear it by year end I will let it go.  Or maybe I should toss it too.

I still haven't bought any new clothes bc I have plenty to wear but I did buy a few new pairs of earrings over the last month to replace the ones my ex bought.  Nothing dramatically expensive or branded, all things from local artists.  

Today I'm wearing another "skinny box" dress, woo.  But I wore it a bunch this winter with leggings so it's not a "new" old find.

I'm also tempted to rebuy a DVF silk romper to replace my ruined one bc my tailor says it can't be re-dyed.  But am hemming & hawing bc what if it gets destroyed too?  Maybe silk is just not a good material for a romper?

Sorry that was long.  Happy Wednesday


----------



## Marylin

Thanks all of you! You are all so kind! &#55357;&#56891; I know she's well now and in cat food heaven with all the mice easy to catch!
It will take a while to get used to her not being here, but we'll make it.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#65533;&#65533;
> Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.



I am so sorry, Marylin! It was a brave decision to relieve her from the pain.  Pets are part of the family, I'd be lost without my boys (cats). My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#55357;&#56874;
> Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.




I'm sorry for your loss. She's in a better place now and have lived a happy life.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> So last night I got really real with my closet.  All things with specific ex memories are finally out.  No more red dress I wore the night I said "I love you" for the first time.  No more earrings from our first Christmas together.  Well I guess one exception, I really want to keep my dress from our engagement party and reclaim it in the name of me bc it is so beautiful.  But that's the actual last thing still hanging in my closet right now that I "should" let go.  I also don't have a specific occasion to wear it yet.  Maybe if I don't wear it by year end I will let it go.  Or maybe I should toss it too.
> 
> I still haven't bought any new clothes bc I have plenty to wear but I did buy a few new pairs of earrings over the last month to replace the ones my ex bought.  Nothing dramatically expensive or branded, all things from local artists.
> 
> Today I'm wearing another "skinny box" dress, woo.  But I wore it a bunch this winter with leggings so it's not a "new" old find.
> 
> I'm also tempted to rebuy a DVF silk romper to replace my ruined one bc my tailor says it can't be re-dyed.  But am hemming & hawing bc what if it gets destroyed too?  Maybe silk is just not a good material for a romper?
> 
> Sorry that was long.  Happy Wednesday


wow, it sounds like you're doing amazing with your wardrobe. I like your phrasing 'got really real' - it's a really good way to put it. If you love the dress a lot, maybe just set it aside for now and see how you feel about it later - there'es nothing better than a dress that makes you feel like 'YOU'. Does DVK make the romper in another material?


----------



## Sass

Marylin sorry to hear about your beloved cat. Very sad news indeed. I always grieve quite badly when a family pet dies [emoji17] so no needs to feel like it is something trivial to explain to us!!!

LvK8 I am so impressed with your diligence with wardrobe clean out. I'm very impressed. Keep us updated!!! 

Egg - love your shorts they look great. Will go fabulously with a bunch of stuff in your wardrobe. You have inspired me to plan and think about some summer purchases. 

Kinda which scarf did you end up going for or did I miss that post? The outfit options were gorgeous and those coral pants seemed very versatile with your current wardrobe.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Mina, Myrkur and Sass. You know just what to say. I feel much better knowing she doesn't feel any pain anymore. Went through all her pictures, cried my eyes out and am doing ok....


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Oh girl I am so sorry.  Our pets are family!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's not an immediate thing.  But of course the bra store makes good swim tops so get them while there's still an opportunity!
> 
> So last night I got really real with my closet.  All things with specific ex memories are finally out.  No more red dress I wore the night I said "I love you" for the first time.  No more earrings from our first Christmas together.  Well I guess one exception, I really want to keep my dress from our engagement party and reclaim it in the name of me bc it is so beautiful.  But that's the actual last thing still hanging in my closet right now that I "should" let go.  I also don't have a specific occasion to wear it yet.  Maybe if I don't wear it by year end I will let it go.  Or maybe I should toss it too.
> 
> I still haven't bought any new clothes bc I have plenty to wear but I did buy a few new pairs of earrings over the last month to replace the ones my ex bought.  Nothing dramatically expensive or branded, all things from local artists.
> 
> Today I'm wearing another "skinny box" dress, woo.  But I wore it a bunch this winter with leggings so it's not a "new" old find.
> 
> I'm also tempted to rebuy a DVF silk romper to replace my ruined one bc my tailor says it can't be re-dyed.  But am hemming & hawing bc what if it gets destroyed too?  Maybe silk is just not a good material for a romper?
> 
> Sorry that was long.  Happy Wednesday



Thanks LVk, they are!
Can't imagine how tough it must have been to go through your stuff like this. But I like how you're making your wardrobe your own. It must be very cathartic. Don't get rid of the dress, please. You'll get over you ex and wear it with pride!
Maybe you're right and should look for a romper made out of some material that's easier to wear and clean than silk. You don't want to spend a fortune on the romper and another one at the dry cleaners.


----------



## LVk8

Saas I feel like it's more a life cleanout.  I hope it's never too late for a fresh start...

I forgot I also have my wedding shoes.  They're the nicest shoes I've ever owned, Manolo Blahniks & they're pretty much my "fancy occasion" heels.  I had to get them resoled so they look like a no name brand now and I don't even care bc they're comfy and look awesome.  That's so dumb it sounds like Carrie from SATC fawning over her shoes.  I usually wear TOMS or Sam Edelmans.  My mom was really happy when we bought them.

I've been eyeing the DVF boat neck romper again online bc that one fit sooooo nicely.  I am short waisted / long legs so a lot of times there's wayyyyy too much material in the top of a romper, not worth it for tailoring bc they'd have to pretty much take the entire top apart.  All of the muted colors like black/navy are sold out in my size but I did find one in hot pink which is a surprisingly good color with my skin tone online at Neiman Last Call.  I searched by zip code & the one in my city supposedly has it so I may go try it on.  Maybe it will just be a fun wear it on boats / the beach / to festivals type of outfit instead of a classy wear it to dinner or a party outfit like my navy one if it looks good on.  

For the most part I feel over my ex bc I don't miss him at all.  I am just a little sad about not having a family life, feels like I've gone back to square one and that I'm a little too old to be here.  But it's better to be single than with someone who is so angry.  It's amazing how much money I've been able to bank for my new future house down payment without a partner who spends thousands a month on alcohol.  No wonder I bought purses and other nonsense that I didn't actually need in response, so immature 

Anyway feels good to clear out the crap.  It's a work in progress.  I really admire people who can get down to a true capsule wardrobe but I know myself and I know I need more color options.  As well as layer pieces so I can get away with wearing the same dresses in January and July.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Saas I feel like it's more a life cleanout.  I hope it's never too late for a fresh start...
> 
> I forgot I also have my wedding shoes.  They're the nicest shoes I've ever owned, Manolo Blahniks & they're pretty much my "fancy occasion" heels.  I had to get them resoled so they look like a no name brand now and I don't even care bc they're comfy and look awesome.  That's so dumb it sounds like Carrie from SATC fawning over her shoes.  I usually wear TOMS or Sam Edelmans.  My mom was really happy when we bought them.
> 
> I've been eyeing the DVF boat neck romper again online bc that one fit sooooo nicely.  I am short waisted / long legs so a lot of times there's wayyyyy too much material in the top of a romper, not worth it for tailoring bc they'd have to pretty much take the entire top apart.  All of the muted colors like black/navy are sold out in my size but I did find one in hot pink which is a surprisingly good color with my skin tone online at Neiman Last Call.  I searched by zip code & the one in my city supposedly has it so I may go try it on.  Maybe it will just be a fun wear it on boats / the beach / to festivals type of outfit instead of a classy wear it to dinner or a party outfit like my navy one if it looks good on.
> 
> For the most part I feel over my ex bc I don't miss him at all.  I am just a little sad about not having a family life, feels like I've gone back to square one and that I'm a little too old to be here.  But it's better to be single than with someone who is so angry.  It's amazing how much money I've been able to bank for my new future house down payment without a partner who spends thousands a month on alcohol.  No wonder I bought purses and other nonsense that I didn't actually need in response, so immature
> 
> Anyway feels good to clear out the crap.  It's a work in progress.  I really admire people who can get down to a true capsule wardrobe but I know myself and I know I need more color options.  As well as layer pieces so I can get away with wearing the same dresses in January and July.



O my, your story sounds very sad. It seems like you got out of a very bad relationship with a few scars,but just in time. I admire your resolve. You must be a strong woman! 
You're never at square one. You've learned and developed, you might be still on a journey, but you're definitely on your way. In the end it's most important to be happy with the one person we can't get rid of. Ourselves. And you've obviously made a lot of progress on this. 

Let us know how you like the pink romper! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> Saas I feel like it's more a life cleanout.  I hope it's never too late for a fresh start...
> 
> I forgot I also have my wedding shoes.  They're the nicest shoes I've ever owned, Manolo Blahniks & they're pretty much my "fancy occasion" heels.  I had to get them resoled so they look like a no name brand now and I don't even care bc they're comfy and look awesome.  That's so dumb it sounds like Carrie from SATC fawning over her shoes.  I usually wear TOMS or Sam Edelmans.  My mom was really happy when we bought them.
> 
> I've been eyeing the DVF boat neck romper again online bc that one fit sooooo nicely.  I am short waisted / long legs so a lot of times there's wayyyyy too much material in the top of a romper, not worth it for tailoring bc they'd have to pretty much take the entire top apart.  All of the muted colors like black/navy are sold out in my size but I did find one in hot pink which is a surprisingly good color with my skin tone online at Neiman Last Call.  I searched by zip code & the one in my city supposedly has it so I may go try it on.  Maybe it will just be a fun wear it on boats / the beach / to festivals type of outfit instead of a classy wear it to dinner or a party outfit like my navy one if it looks good on.
> 
> For the most part I feel over my ex bc I don't miss him at all.  I am just a little sad about not having a family life, feels like I've gone back to square one and that I'm a little too old to be here.  But it's better to be single than with someone who is so angry.  It's amazing how much money I've been able to bank for my new future house down payment without a partner who spends thousands a month on alcohol.  No wonder I bought purses and other nonsense that I didn't actually need in response, so immature
> 
> Anyway feels good to clear out the crap.  It's a work in progress.  I really admire people who can get down to a true capsule wardrobe but I know myself and I know I need more color options.  As well as layer pieces so I can get away with wearing the same dresses in January and July.




I think that you are a very strong person, LVk8. It sounds like you went through a lot of crap with your ex! You were smart, strong and brave enough to know that you could make it on your own! 

Honestly, it sounds that you are doing very well. I do not think that you are back at square one. 

I agree with you; I am working toward a closet less full, but doubt that mine will be small enough to be called a capsule wardrobe. Maybe mine will be a more maximal approach to minimalism! [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

I read an interesting article about minimalist wardrobes. It said, there are basically two different approaches to everything. One procedure based, the other one options based. If you are somebody who likes rules, follows them and are more of an analytical person, you'll do well with more of a uniform. If you think there are more right answers than just one and get distracted more easily and are more creative, you need more options. I'm definitely not a capsule person! I get bored way too quickly! Probably should go shopping...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I read an interesting article about minimalist wardrobes. It said, there are basically two different approaches to everything. One procedure based, the other one options based. If you are somebody who likes rules, follows them and are more of an analytical person, you'll do well with more of a uniform. If you think there are more right answers than just one and get distracted more easily and are more creative, you need more options. I'm definitely not a capsule person! I get bored way too quickly! Probably should go shopping...




Yesss! Let's go shop! This actually makes a lot of sense to me. I work in medicine, where I need to follow guidelines and avoid making errors. I am a creative person also. The way I dress is a way to express my creative side. [emoji170]


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thank you Mina, Marylin and  eggtart!
> 
> Here are a few looks with my new top.
> View attachment 3350116
> View attachment 3350117
> View attachment 3350118



I love your new top and all the outfits! So summery and adorable!



Myrkur said:


> Yes love M&S, great prices, mostly natural fabrics and love the fact they are thinking about ethics too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I am looking for a Birkin 30/35 in Etoupe, Picotin 22 in Malachite,  Evelyne GM in Gold and a Kelly Pochette in preferably blue to finish my collection. I would also love a Kelly 32 in Black Box and Birkin 35 Fauve Barenia but since I will already have B and K, I don't neccesarily need those..



That sounds like a perfect well rounded collection! I haven't bought a bag in over a year and am starting to really crave one!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> i wish i could bring all my bags haha.. i've started thinking about which bags to bring for this trip and I see my choices leaning more towards very casual bags... although we are going for a wedding, the wedding will be held in the home we are renting (super easy, so that's great!) and I think the feel of the whole trip is very casual. I don't foresee we will go anywhere where we need to dress up.. we'll also be traveling as a large family unit, so I imagine a lot of sightseeing and walking...i'll definitely be bringing my mbmj backpack and probably a small crossbody of some sort, likely my nylon DB satchel so I have the option of a handheld IN CASE we go somewhere I little bit dressier, but still light enough for day excursions when I won't have to carry as much. Plus it's easier to pack in my luggage!.. i'd love to bring my orange bag but I think it would be out of place given our activities =(
> 
> 
> ty!



Every time I travel I always struggle with what bag to bring. I am still searching for that ultimate travel bag that can be worn crossbody or handheld. 



Marylin said:


> I'm so sad. We had to put our cat to sleep. She had a tumor and it was time to relieve her of the pain. Even though I know we did the right thing, I'm still devastated. My husband got her for me for my 30th birthday, so she was part of our family for a very long time. We had her before we had children and I really miss her. &#65533;&#65533;
> Sorry for going off topic, I don't mean to bring everybody else down, but I know you'd understand.



Oh gosh this is so so sad, I am so sorry. Just remember how many kitties need a home and how special your little girl was, that you gave her a lovely home and a long loving life. Now that I know you like cats, I love you even more! I seem to meet more people that don't like them than do. I have 2 strays that "found me" and love them more than the world. Losing a pet is terribly sad because they love so unconditionally.


----------



## Jen123

LVk8 said:


> Oh girl I am so sorry.  Our pets are family!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's not an immediate thing.  But of course the bra store makes good swim tops so get them while there's still an opportunity!
> 
> So last night I got really real with my closet.  All things with specific ex memories are finally out.  No more red dress I wore the night I said "I love you" for the first time.  No more earrings from our first Christmas together.  Well I guess one exception, I really want to keep my dress from our engagement party and reclaim it in the name of me bc it is so beautiful.  But that's the actual last thing still hanging in my closet right now that I "should" let go.  I also don't have a specific occasion to wear it yet.  Maybe if I don't wear it by year end I will let it go.  Or maybe I should toss it too.
> 
> I still haven't bought any new clothes bc I have plenty to wear but I did buy a few new pairs of earrings over the last month to replace the ones my ex bought.  Nothing dramatically expensive or branded, all things from local artists.
> 
> Today I'm wearing another "skinny box" dress, woo.  But I wore it a bunch this winter with leggings so it's not a "new" old find.
> 
> I'm also tempted to rebuy a DVF silk romper to replace my ruined one bc my tailor says it can't be re-dyed.  But am hemming & hawing bc what if it gets destroyed too?  Maybe silk is just not a good material for a romper?
> 
> Sorry that was long.  Happy Wednesday





LVk8 said:


> Saas I feel like it's more a life cleanout.  I hope it's never too late for a fresh start...
> 
> I forgot I also have my wedding shoes.  They're the nicest shoes I've ever owned, Manolo Blahniks & they're pretty much my "fancy occasion" heels.  I had to get them resoled so they look like a no name brand now and I don't even care bc they're comfy and look awesome.  That's so dumb it sounds like Carrie from SATC fawning over her shoes.  I usually wear TOMS or Sam Edelmans.  My mom was really happy when we bought them.
> 
> I've been eyeing the DVF boat neck romper again online bc that one fit sooooo nicely.  I am short waisted / long legs so a lot of times there's wayyyyy too much material in the top of a romper, not worth it for tailoring bc they'd have to pretty much take the entire top apart.  All of the muted colors like black/navy are sold out in my size but I did find one in hot pink which is a surprisingly good color with my skin tone online at Neiman Last Call.  I searched by zip code & the one in my city supposedly has it so I may go try it on.  Maybe it will just be a fun wear it on boats / the beach / to festivals type of outfit instead of a classy wear it to dinner or a party outfit like my navy one if it looks good on.
> 
> For the most part I feel over my ex bc I don't miss him at all.  I am just a little sad about not having a family life, feels like I've gone back to square one and that I'm a little too old to be here.  But it's better to be single than with someone who is so angry.  It's amazing how much money I've been able to bank for my new future house down payment without a partner who spends thousands a month on alcohol.  No wonder I bought purses and other nonsense that I didn't actually need in response, so immature
> 
> Anyway feels good to clear out the crap.  It's a work in progress.  I really admire people who can get down to a true capsule wardrobe but I know myself and I know I need more color options.  As well as layer pieces so I can get away with wearing the same dresses in January and July.



That is really admirable that you got rid of everything. I think in general we tie a lot of emotion to our possessions and it makes it really hard to let go of them, even if they come with not so pleasant memories. I am sorry you went through so much, that is a lot to deal with. 

This might not be the best advice but I always wash my silk.... I put it in a mesh bag and wash on delicate and hang dry. Let us know if you get the boat neck!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Saas I feel like it's more a life cleanout.  I hope it's never too late for a fresh start...
> 
> I forgot I also have my wedding shoes.  They're the nicest shoes I've ever owned, Manolo Blahniks & they're pretty much my "fancy occasion" heels.  I had to get them resoled so they look like a no name brand now and I don't even care bc they're comfy and look awesome.  That's so dumb it sounds like Carrie from SATC fawning over her shoes.  I usually wear TOMS or Sam Edelmans.  My mom was really happy when we bought them.
> 
> I've been eyeing the DVF boat neck romper again online bc that one fit sooooo nicely.  I am short waisted / long legs so a lot of times there's wayyyyy too much material in the top of a romper, not worth it for tailoring bc they'd have to pretty much take the entire top apart.  All of the muted colors like black/navy are sold out in my size but I did find one in hot pink which is a surprisingly good color with my skin tone online at Neiman Last Call.  I searched by zip code & the one in my city supposedly has it so I may go try it on.  Maybe it will just be a fun wear it on boats / the beach / to festivals type of outfit instead of a classy wear it to dinner or a party outfit like my navy one if it looks good on.
> 
> For the most part I feel over my ex bc I don't miss him at all.  I am just a little sad about not having a family life, feels like I've gone back to square one and that I'm a little too old to be here.  But it's better to be single than with someone who is so angry.  It's amazing how much money I've been able to bank for my new future house down payment without a partner who spends thousands a month on alcohol.  No wonder I bought purses and other nonsense that I didn't actually need in response, so immature
> 
> Anyway feels good to clear out the crap.  It's a work in progress.  I really admire people who can get down to a true capsule wardrobe but I know myself and I know I need more color options.  As well as layer pieces so I can get away with wearing the same dresses in January and July.


i'd say you've made incredible strides to move forward to make that type of decision because you're right, it is scary, but with only one life to live, you gotta live it the way that makes you happiest! And any type of decision that major, is always a move in the right direction. Onward and upward! =)


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Marylin sorry to hear about your beloved cat. Very sad news indeed. I always grieve quite badly when a family pet dies [emoji17] so no needs to feel like it is something trivial to explain to us!!!
> 
> LvK8 I am so impressed with your diligence with wardrobe clean out. I'm very impressed. Keep us updated!!!
> 
> Egg - love your shorts they look great. Will go fabulously with a bunch of stuff in your wardrobe. You have inspired me to plan and think about some summer purchases.
> 
> Kinda which scarf did you end up going for or did I miss that post? The outfit options were gorgeous and those coral pants seemed very versatile with your current wardrobe.



Hi Sass! Did you buy the black bag? I'd be interested to know which one you decided for as my black bag broke couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> I love your new top and all the outfits! So summery and adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a perfect well rounded collection! I haven't bought a bag in over a year and am starting to really crave one!




Thanks, Jen!

Hi everyone! The top was purchased in April online, but arrived in May. If I count it as an April purchase I could potentially have a shopping free May! I don't plan on buying anything else this month, except ...

I was well under my wardrobe spending budget for the first quarter, so I rolled it over. This was a good thing because I had a fairly spendy April. My Rebecca Taylor jacket was a bit pricey, but I am so happy with it; I've already worn it a lot!

I don't have much left in my budget for the rest of the 2nd quarter. I don't really want to overspend this quarter and have to try to make it up the rest of the year. 

So now my dilemma. There is a pair of Rag & Bone booties that I want! I have a black pair of Rag & Bone booties that I was able to wear a lot last Fall and Winter. I think that the pair I am eyeing would match my Picotin Lock bag perfectly. There is only one pair left online in my size! I keep checking and they are still there. It's probably because only a crazy person like me is looking at booties close to Summer!

They are on sale, but would put me over budget if I buy them. I am hoping to sell a bag, and if I do, I could stay within my budget. Oh, the agony! &#9785;&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



Should these be mine?


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone! The top was purchased in April online, but arrived in May. If I count it as an April purchase I could potentially have a shopping free May! I don't plan on buying anything else this month, except ...
> 
> I was well under my wardrobe spending budget for the first quarter, so I rolled it over. This was a good thing because I had a fairly spendy April. My Rebecca Taylor jacket was a bit pricey, but I am so happy with it; I've already worn it a lot!
> 
> I don't have much left in my budget for the rest of the 2nd quarter. I don't really want to overspend this quarter and have to try to make it up the rest of the year.
> 
> So now my dilemma. There is a pair of Rag & Bone booties that I want! I have a black pair of Rag & Bone booties that I was able to wear a lot last Fall and Winter. I think that the pair I am eyeing would match my Picotin Lock bag perfectly. There is only one pair left online in my size! I keep checking and they are still there. It's probably because only a crazy person like me is looking at booties close to Summer!
> 
> They are on sale, but would put me over budget if I buy them. I am hoping to sell a bag, and if I do, I could stay within my budget. Oh, the agony! &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355133
> 
> Should these be mine?




Yes you should definitely get those!!! They look like the perfect ankle boot! What website are they on? I am trying to find a 3-4" rag and bone black boot on sale. 

I think it's alright to go over budget for something you'll get use out of


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Yes you should definitely get those!!! They look like the perfect ankle boot! What website are they on? I am trying to find a 3-4" rag and bone black boot on sale.
> 
> I think it's alright to go over budget for something you'll get use out of




You are making it soo tempting, Jen! The Outnet, they come in black too!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> You are making it soo tempting, Jen! The Outnet, they come in black too!
> View attachment 3355156




They are really really gorgeous and classic. I would not pass these up.

I swear the shopping gods read my mind. At Nordstrom rack and I found newburys and harrows in black in my size!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> They are really really gorgeous and classic. I would not pass these up.
> 
> I swear the shopping gods read my mind. At Nordstrom rack and I found newburys and harrows in black in my size!!!




Ohh, did you buy them? [emoji1]


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Ohh, did you buy them? [emoji1]




Yes!!! Broke my budget for the 5th month in a row but these boots for 80% are so worth it!


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Yes!!! Broke my budget for the 5th month in a row but these boots for 80% are so worth it!




I would agree, Jen!!  Rag & Bone booties are one of the boot brands that I like best now.  Great find, congrats!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> I would agree, Jen!!  Rag & Bone booties are one of the boot brands that I like best now.  Great find, congrats!




Sooo have you bought yours yet??

Here are my new ones to tempt you [emoji51][emoji57][emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Sooo have you bought yours yet??
> 
> Here are my new ones to tempt you [emoji51][emoji57][emoji6]
> View attachment 3355363




You are killing me, Jen! Love both your Rag & Bone booties! No, I haven't bought mine yet; really want them though. [emoji15]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> They are really really gorgeous and classic. I would not pass these up.
> 
> I swear the shopping gods read my mind. At Nordstrom rack and I found newburys and harrows in black in my size!!!





Jen123 said:


> Yes!!! Broke my budget for the 5th month in a row but these boots for 80% are so worth it!


ooooh nice! woooot!!! 80% off!


Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone! The top was purchased in April online, but arrived in May. If I count it as an April purchase I could potentially have a shopping free May! I don't plan on buying anything else this month, except ...
> 
> I was well under my wardrobe spending budget for the first quarter, so I rolled it over. This was a good thing because I had a fairly spendy April. My Rebecca Taylor jacket was a bit pricey, but I am so happy with it; I've already worn it a lot!
> 
> I don't have much left in my budget for the rest of the 2nd quarter. I don't really want to overspend this quarter and have to try to make it up the rest of the year.
> 
> So now my dilemma. There is a pair of Rag & Bone booties that I want! I have a black pair of Rag & Bone booties that I was able to wear a lot last Fall and Winter. I think that the pair I am eyeing would match my Picotin Lock bag perfectly. There is only one pair left online in my size! I keep checking and they are still there. It's probably because only a crazy person like me is looking at booties close to Summer!
> 
> They are on sale, but would put me over budget if I buy them. I am hoping to sell a bag, and if I do, I could stay within my budget. Oh, the agony! &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355133
> 
> Should these be mine?


oh these would look awesome with your picotin!


----------



## eggtartapproved

i'm glad we're on the topic of shoes because i checked in with my stylebook app and noticed that i had a gap missing - i don't have any casual summer shoes/sandals. I have 3 pair of flats/sandals, and that's it, everything else is closed toe. I think I purged too much haha, and having recnetly given my white wedge sandals to a coworker, I needed to replenish. I am going to NY in two weeks and there are a couple of work events I need to attend so I wanted something for business casual but can also be used the rest of summer for weddings, casual outings, work etc. I found 2 pairs for summer, and bought a third pair of loafers for regular rotation since they were an incredibly good deal and pony hair!

The Esprit ones were actually DH's choice and I was skeptical when I first saw them but when I tried them on, they were suuuuper comfortable and I think will go well with the new pair of shorts I got. The Badgley Mischka espadrilles are for events and has a high wedge but are really comfy, and the Jeanne Beker ones I'm excited to pair them with my black jeans and corduroys.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Yesss! Let's go shop! This actually makes a lot of sense to me. I work in medicine, where I need to follow guidelines and avoid making errors. I am a creative person also. The way I dress is a way to express my creative side. [emoji170][/QUOTE
> 
> If the two of us shared one closet, like we totally could, we wouldn't have to go shopping as much. It's just the fact that we live so far apart that forces us to buy new clothes, right?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Every time I travel I always struggle with what bag to bring. I am still searching for that ultimate travel bag that can be worn crossbody or handheld.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh this is so so sad, I am so sorry. Just remember how many kitties need a home and how special your little girl was, that you gave her a lovely home and a long loving life. Now that I know you like cats, I love you even more! I seem to meet more people that don't like them than do. I have 2 strays that "found me" and love them more than the world. Losing a pet is terribly sad because they love so unconditionally.



Jen, you're so sweet. 
And you're right about cats finding us! When we picked out our little one when she was a kitten she made an instant impression, I knew right away she'd be the one to take home. The last weeks were torture though. I think she knew she had to go,but was trying to comfort me,because I was crying so much already. Thank God my mother has a cat and since we share a yard she (the cat)  comes over a lot anyways. Even more now. Of course she knows, we need her.


----------



## Marylin

Mina, Sass and Jen. I'm also looking for a travel bag. I used to take a reversible geox, which I still could, but it's starting to look a bit battered, which is ok for traveling, I think, but I would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone! The top was purchased in April online, but arrived in May. If I count it as an April purchase I could potentially have a shopping free May! I don't plan on buying anything else this month, except ...
> 
> I was well under my wardrobe spending budget for the first quarter, so I rolled it over. This was a good thing because I had a fairly spendy April. My Rebecca Taylor jacket was a bit pricey, but I am so happy with it; I've already worn it a lot!
> 
> I don't have much left in my budget for the rest of the 2nd quarter. I don't really want to overspend this quarter and have to try to make it up the rest of the year.
> 
> So now my dilemma. There is a pair of Rag & Bone booties that I want! I have a black pair of Rag & Bone booties that I was able to wear a lot last Fall and Winter. I think that the pair I am eyeing would match my Picotin Lock bag perfectly. There is only one pair left online in my size! I keep checking and they are still there. It's probably because only a crazy person like me is looking at booties close to Summer!
> 
> They are on sale, but would put me over budget if I buy them. I am hoping to sell a bag, and if I do, I could stay within my budget. Oh, the agony! &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355133
> 
> Should these be mine?



Mimmy, you've already made up your mind, haven't you? 
Really, we must be smart shoppers. You will need boots, right? You love these, right? You can get them for a great price, right? And in your mind and on your app you've already created a zillion outfits with them, right? What are you waiting for?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i'm glad we're on the topic of shoes because i checked in with my stylebook app and noticed that i had a gap missing - i don't have any casual summer shoes/sandals. I have 3 pair of flats/sandals, and that's it, everything else is closed toe. I think I purged too much haha, and having recnetly given my white wedge sandals to a coworker, I needed to replenish. I am going to NY in two weeks and there are a couple of work events I need to attend so I wanted something for business casual but can also be used the rest of summer for weddings, casual outings, work etc. I found 2 pairs for summer, and bought a third pair of loafers for regular rotation since they were an incredibly good deal and pony hair!
> 
> The Esprit ones were actually DH's choice and I was skeptical when I first saw them but when I tried them on, they were suuuuper comfortable and I think will go well with the new pair of shorts I got. The Badgley Mischka espadrilles are for events and has a high wedge but are really comfy, and the Jeanne Beker ones I'm excited to pair them with my black jeans and corduroys.


They will all look great with your clothes! Are the top ones really comfy? They're nice, but look heavy.
I like the second pair best, of course, they're pink and glittery. I'm just a girl. Please show us how you wear them, would you? 
I need comfortable summer sandals, too, so any inspiration is highly appreciated.


----------



## Marylin

Sass, I couldn't find the post,  but do I remember correctly that you have a leather skirt similar to this one? I bought this yesterday and would love to get advice on how to style it.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> ooooh nice! woooot!!! 80% off!
> 
> oh these would look awesome with your picotin!



I probably should just order them. [emoji6]



Marylin said:


> Mimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss! Let's go shop! This actually makes a lot of sense to me. I work in medicine, where I need to follow guidelines and avoid making errors. I am a creative person also. The way I dress is a way to express my creative side. [emoji170][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> If the two of us shared one closet, like we totally could, we wouldn't have to go shopping as much. It's just the fact that we live so far apart that forces us to buy new clothes, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are again the voice of reason, Marylin! Of course that's it. If we shared a closet, each of us would only need about half the clothing we have now. It is really not our fault, we are forced to buy twice as many things!! Hahaha! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Marylin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy, you've already made up your mind, haven't you?
> 
> Really, we must be smart shoppers. You will need boots, right? You love these, right? You can get them for a great price, right? And in your mind and on your app you've already created a zillion outfits with them, right? What are you waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading my mind, Marylin? [emoji326]
Click to expand...


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> i'm glad we're on the topic of shoes because i checked in with my stylebook app and noticed that i had a gap missing - i don't have any casual summer shoes/sandals. I have 3 pair of flats/sandals, and that's it, everything else is closed toe. I think I purged too much haha, and having recnetly given my white wedge sandals to a coworker, I needed to replenish. I am going to NY in two weeks and there are a couple of work events I need to attend so I wanted something for business casual but can also be used the rest of summer for weddings, casual outings, work etc. I found 2 pairs for summer, and bought a third pair of loafers for regular rotation since they were an incredibly good deal and pony hair!
> 
> The Esprit ones were actually DH's choice and I was skeptical when I first saw them but when I tried them on, they were suuuuper comfortable and I think will go well with the new pair of shorts I got. The Badgley Mischka espadrilles are for events and has a high wedge but are really comfy, and the Jeanne Beker ones I'm excited to pair them with my black jeans and corduroys.



Love all of these, eggtart! The espadrilles really steal my heart though. I think that these are the shoes that you will wear to your future SIL's wedding? Do you know what you are wearing with them yet?

And pony hair flats! What's not to love about these!



Marylin said:


> Sass, I couldn't find the post,  but do I remember correctly that you have a leather skirt similar to this one? I bought this yesterday and would love to get advice on how to style it.



I really like this skirt, Marylin. I also would be interested in how Sass styled hers, and what you decide on.


----------



## Jen123

Eggtart, aren't shoes just so fun to buy? I love your three new pairs. I agree the espadrilles will look great with the shorts.

Marylin, I love that new skirt. I am curious to see how you style it. I bought a suede skirt last year and returned it because I couldn't figure out how to style it without have to buy new shoes for it.

For the travel bag I was contemplating something with a crossbody strap from lv. I love that I don't have to baby my speedy and always wished I would have bought it a few years later when they came out with the crossbody version. So I'm thinking maybe the alma. Crossbody during the day and able to wear handheld at night. The canvas would be tough enough to withstand the gross airplane floor and what not.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone! The top was purchased in April online, but arrived in May. If I count it as an April purchase I could potentially have a shopping free May! I don't plan on buying anything else this month, except ...
> 
> I was well under my wardrobe spending budget for the first quarter, so I rolled it over. This was a good thing because I had a fairly spendy April. My Rebecca Taylor jacket was a bit pricey, but I am so happy with it; I've already worn it a lot!
> 
> I don't have much left in my budget for the rest of the 2nd quarter. I don't really want to overspend this quarter and have to try to make it up the rest of the year.
> 
> So now my dilemma. There is a pair of Rag & Bone booties that I want! I have a black pair of Rag & Bone booties that I was able to wear a lot last Fall and Winter. I think that the pair I am eyeing would match my Picotin Lock bag perfectly. There is only one pair left online in my size! I keep checking and they are still there. It's probably because only a crazy person like me is looking at booties close to Summer!
> 
> They are on sale, but would put me over budget if I buy them. I am hoping to sell a bag, and if I do, I could stay within my budget. Oh, the agony! &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355133
> 
> Should these be mine?



Mimmy, I really like the wood detail, those boots are Fab!  I understand not wanting to go above the budget... would be able to buy them next month? 

I am sure you would get a lot of wear


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> i'm glad we're on the topic of shoes because i checked in with my stylebook app and noticed that i had a gap missing - i don't have any casual summer shoes/sandals. I have 3 pair of flats/sandals, and that's it, everything else is closed toe. I think I purged too much haha, and having recnetly given my white wedge sandals to a coworker, I needed to replenish. I am going to NY in two weeks and there are a couple of work events I need to attend so I wanted something for business casual but can also be used the rest of summer for weddings, casual outings, work etc. I found 2 pairs for summer, and bought a third pair of loafers for regular rotation since they were an incredibly good deal and pony hair!
> 
> The Esprit ones were actually DH's choice and I was skeptical when I first saw them but when I tried them on, they were suuuuper comfortable and I think will go well with the new pair of shorts I got. The Badgley Mischka espadrilles are for events and has a high wedge but are really comfy, and the Jeanne Beker ones I'm excited to pair them with my black jeans and corduroys.



Eggtart, you made me reconsider espadrilles!!! These are super cute


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, Sass and Jen. I'm also looking for a travel bag. I used to take a reversible geox, which I still could, but it's starting to look a bit battered, which is ok for traveling, I think, but I would love to see what you come up with!


Longchamp LP is a great option for travelling. I try to keep a LP bag folded inside the main luggage, it can be very helpful for the return flights
They are very light, keep the contents safe with the zip closure, can be washed and come in a great variety of colours. I am a big fan 

Hope you'll like them as well! If you buy them, try to keep the receipt as Longchamp offers free repair for the corners of the bag, which sometimes can get damaged.


----------



## MinaAnais

Let's face it, London is not the right city for hot summers! Looking at my wardrobe, I think I could get by with 3 or 4 short sleeves tops. I have fallen for some Gerard Darel pieces and to keep within budget, I decided to rework an old dress so that I can purchase the other tops in the next couple of weeks / months.

My sewing skills are very limited, but I think I have managed to make a top out of it! What do you think?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Sass, I couldn't find the post,  but do I remember correctly that you have a leather skirt similar to this one? I bought this yesterday and would love to get advice on how to style it.


Very nice! It'd be nice to see the outfits!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> They will all look great with your clothes! Are the top ones really comfy? They're nice, but look heavy.
> I like the second pair best, of course, they're pink and glittery. I'm just a girl. Please show us how you wear them, would you?
> I need comfortable summer sandals, too, so any inspiration is highly appreciated.


The top ones are actually really comfy! They're light and the straps fit snuggly and the cork sole provides a lot of cushion. I had to have the second pair haha, they make me feel so girly haha. Def will share pics!


Mimmy said:


> Love all of these, eggtart! The espadrilles really steal my heart though. I think that these are the shoes that you will wear to your future SIL's wedding? Do you know what you are wearing with them yet?
> 
> And pony hair flats! What's not to love about these!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this skirt, Marylin. I also would be interested in how Sass styled hers, and what you decide on.


I hope I can wear them for the wedding! I still have no clue cuz I've received very little detail about it. If not this wedding, Def others! And trying to work them into an outfit for NY for one of the work related functions haha


Jen123 said:


> Eggtart, aren't shoes just so fun to buy? I love your three new pairs. I agree the espadrilles will look great with the shorts.
> 
> Marylin, I love that new skirt. I am curious to see how you style it. I bought a suede skirt last year and returned it because I couldn't figure out how to style it without have to buy new shoes for it.
> 
> For the travel bag I was contemplating something with a crossbody strap from lv. I love that I don't have to baby my speedy and always wished I would have bought it a few years later when they came out with the crossbody version. So I'm thinking maybe the alma. Crossbody during the day and able to wear handheld at night. The canvas would be tough enough to withstand the gross airplane floor and what not.


Those shoes make me rethink my whole wardrobe haha. I don't think I have a lot of items that work atm haha. 


MinaAnais said:


> Eggtart, you made me reconsider espadrilles!!! These are super cute


Tnx! These are my first pair!  


MinaAnais said:


> Let's face it, London is not the right city for hot summers! Looking at my wardrobe, I think I could get by with 3 or 4 short sleeves tops. I have fallen for some Gerard Darel pieces and to keep within budget, I decided to rework an old dress so that I can purchase the other tops in the next couple of weeks / months.
> 
> My sewing skills are very limited, but I think I have managed to make a top out of it! What do you think?


This is awesome! You did such a good job. I love that you finished the bottom with the trim.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Let's face it, London is not the right city for hot summers! Looking at my wardrobe, I think I could get by with 3 or 4 short sleeves tops. I have fallen for some Gerard Darel pieces and to keep within budget, I decided to rework an old dress so that I can purchase the other tops in the next couple of weeks / months.
> 
> My sewing skills are very limited, but I think I have managed to make a top out of it! What do you think?



Mina, smart girl! You did a great job! What a cute top, it would have been such a waste not to recycle this cute patten!
What are you planning to get!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Eggtart, aren't shoes just so fun to buy? I love your three new pairs. I agree the espadrilles will look great with the shorts.
> 
> Marylin, I love that new skirt. I am curious to see how you style it. I bought a suede skirt last year and returned it because I couldn't figure out how to style it without have to buy new shoes for it.
> 
> For the travel bag I was contemplating something with a crossbody strap from lv. I love that I don't have to baby my speedy and always wished I would have bought it a few years later when they came out with the crossbody version. So I'm thinking maybe the alma. Crossbody during the day and able to wear handheld at night. The canvas would be tough enough to withstand the gross airplane floor and what not.



I need to take a look at your suggestions. Am a bit reluctant though, a LV for travelling is not in my budget unless I will also wear it for work or errands a lot.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Longchamp LP is a great option for travelling. I try to keep a LP bag folded inside the main luggage, it can be very helpful for the return flights
> They are very light, keep the contents safe with the zip closure, can be washed and come in a great variety of colours. I am a big fan
> 
> Hope you'll like them as well! If you buy them, try to keep the receipt as Longchamp offers free repair for the corners of the bag, which sometimes can get damaged.



I've looked at longchamp too. They're great bags. Also a bit predictable, somehow. I seem to have this same problem every year..


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> This is awesome! You did such a good job. I love that you finished the bottom with the trim.


Thanks!!!! I've  been invited to a garden party next weekend and hope to be able to wear it, weather permitting  



Marylin said:


> Mina, smart girl! You did a great job! What a cute top, it would have been such a waste not to recycle this cute patten! What are you planning to get!


Thanks Marylin! I am having a bit of a clear out now, selling some old clothes. I will try not to buy any tops for a couple of weeks but will definitely post them once I bought them.



Marylin said:


> I've looked at longchamp too. They're great bags. Also a bit predictable, somehow. I seem to have this same problem every year..



I understand, the shape of the LP can be quiet boring.

Uhm... Have you ever heard of orla Kiely? Her crossbody bags are fun but practical  http://www.orlakiely.com/uk/bags/view-all


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Mimmy, I really like the wood detail, those boots are Fab!  I understand not wanting to go above the budget... would be able to buy them next month?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would get a lot of wear



Thanks, Mina. The sensible thing would be to wait until next month to buy them; I am afraid that my size will be sold out though. 



MinaAnais said:


> Let's face it, London is not the right city for hot summers! Looking at my wardrobe, I think I could get by with 3 or 4 short sleeves tops. I have fallen for some Gerard Darel pieces and to keep within budget, I decided to rework an old dress so that I can purchase the other tops in the next couple of weeks / months.
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing skills are very limited, but I think I have managed to make a top out of it! What do you think?



I think that you have done a fine job, Mina! Looking forward to seeing the looks that you come up with!


----------



## Myrkur

Jen123 said:


> I love your new top and all the outfits! So summery and adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a perfect well rounded collection! I haven't bought a bag in over a year and am starting to really crave one!




Oh I can imagine! I'm already thinking about my next bag but really want to wait until Christmas or something...


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> Sass, I couldn't find the post,  but do I remember correctly that you have a leather skirt similar to this one? I bought this yesterday and would love to get advice on how to style it.




Hi, I know you were asking Sass for some ideas, but I have a suede skirt similar to yours as well. I find it to be extremely versatile and it fit right in with everything I already own. 

These are just a few of the ways I've worn mine for a Fall/Winter look. It also takes me nicely into spring by exchanging the boots with heels, espadrilles or even flats and swapping the sweaters with lighter tops (like a lace t-shirt or chambray button down tied at the waist). 









(Its hard to tell in the pics, but the last 2 sweaters and the booties are navy)


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Hi, I know you were asking Sass for some ideas, but I have a suede skirt similar to yours as well. I find it to be extremely versatile and it fit right in with everything I already own.
> 
> These are just a few of the ways I've worn mine for a Fall/Winter look. It also takes me nicely into spring by exchanging the boots with heels, espadrilles or even flats and swapping the sweaters with lighter tops (like a lace t-shirt or chambray button down tied at the waist).
> 
> View attachment 3356784
> View attachment 3356786
> View attachment 3356787
> View attachment 3356788
> View attachment 3356789
> View attachment 3356790
> 
> 
> (Its hard to tell in the pics, but the last 2 sweaters and the booties are navy)



StyleEyes, thank you so much for joining in! Really my question was for anybody to help out and I appreciate you taking the time and effort to post your outfits. I of course wasn't thinking of pairing them with boots, since it's supposed to be summer :rain: 
But it's really cold here and I might just wear it with boots and a sweater tomorrow for work! Thanks for the idea. I love your red bag! My only red bag might be a bit too formal. Hadn't considered navy either, boy these are so many ideas. I might spend the day in front of my closet, thank God it's a holiday...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks!!!! I've  been invited to a garden party next weekend and hope to be able to wear it, weather permitting
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin! I am having a bit of a clear out now, selling some old clothes. I will try not to buy any tops for a couple of weeks but will definitely post them once I bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, the shape of the LP can be quiet boring.
> 
> Uhm... Have you ever heard of orla Kiely? Her crossbody bags are fun but practical  http://www.orlakiely.com/uk/bags/view-all



Mina, you're a love! Of course I haven't thought of Orla Kiely, but I do remember being drawn to them, last time I was in London. They're not so common here. They're perfect, and not expensive at all, so I wouldn't feel bad putting them on the floor in the plane or next to me on a subway seat or hang them over a chair in a restaurant, or having security go through them. Wonderful suggestion!


----------



## Marylin

So far I came up with this. Maybe a chunkier necklace instead of the delicate Chanel?


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> StyleEyes, thank you so much for joining in! Really my question was for anybody to help out and I appreciate you taking the time and effort to post your outfits. I of course wasn't thinking of pairing them with boots, since it's supposed to be summer :rain:
> 
> But it's really cold here and I might just wear it with boots and a sweater tomorrow for work! Thanks for the idea. I love your red bag! My only red bag might be a bit too formal. Hadn't considered navy either, boy these are so many ideas. I might spend the day in front of my closet, thank God it's a holiday...




Marylin, I'm happy to help!  That sounds really cute!  I was surprised myself, how easy a tan suede skirt can be worn in really any season. Have fun today!


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> So far I came up with this. Maybe a chunkier necklace instead of the delicate Chanel?




Oh,  I'm loving it with the pale blue (or is it periwinkle?)!  The necklace is hard to say. I plan out outfits in StyleBook and let it be a guide, but often change out accessories and/or shoes once I've tried it on. [emoji41]


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Oh,  I'm loving it with the pale blue (or is it periwinkle?)!  The necklace is hard to say. I plan out outfits in StyleBook and let it be a guide, but often change out accessories and/or shoes once I've tried it on. [emoji41]



I'm glad you're joining us! The cardi is a very light blue and very delicate. I know I didn't take a very good pic of the necklace, sorry, I'll just have to try it on. Might still be too cold  tomorrow for lace and silk, though. So it will have to be boots.


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> I'm glad you're joining us! The cardi is a very light blue and very delicate. I know I didn't take a very good pic of the necklace, sorry, I'll just have to try it on. Might still be too cold  tomorrow for lace and silk, though. So it will have to be boots.




Thank you for the welcome [emoji5]&#65039;  I've been lurking this thread for a little while and figured I should jump in!

It's so hard to take pics of jewelry in StyleBook!  Mine are terrible too, lol!  I think I'm the only one who can make out certain jewelry in my app.


----------



## LVk8

eggtartapproved said:


> i'm glad we're on the topic of shoes because i checked in with my stylebook app and noticed that i had a gap missing - i don't have any casual summer shoes/sandals. I have 3 pair of flats/sandals, and that's it, everything else is closed toe.



I am also feeling in need of a pair of flat open toe but work appropriate shoes.  I have gladiator sandals and peep toe wedges that I can wear to the office but I could stand for a pair of summer flats bc all my other work shoes are closed toe.  Havaianas are not so much office appropriate.

My mom sent me a gift card to Nordstrom in an Easter card last month so I've been browsing both the store & the Rack but haven't found anything that speaks to me yet.  Patience young grasshopper


----------



## Mimmy

StyleEyes said:


> Hi, I know you were asking Sass for some ideas, but I have a suede skirt similar to yours as well. I find it to be extremely versatile and it fit right in with everything I already own.
> 
> These are just a few of the ways I've worn mine for a Fall/Winter look. It also takes me nicely into spring by exchanging the boots with heels, espadrilles or even flats and swapping the sweaters with lighter tops (like a lace t-shirt or chambray button down tied at the waist).
> 
> View attachment 3356784
> View attachment 3356786
> View attachment 3356787
> View attachment 3356788
> View attachment 3356789
> View attachment 3356790
> 
> 
> (Its hard to tell in the pics, but the last 2 sweaters and the booties are navy)



Great outfits, StyleEyes! Would love to see some of your other looks!



Marylin said:


> So far I came up with this. Maybe a chunkier necklace instead of the delicate Chanel?



I like this look, Marylin! I like how you have paired the earthier suede skirt, with more delicate pieces. By reading ahead I know that you may need to wear boots, and possibly a different top. I think this will look great with boots.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I am also feeling in need of a pair of flat open toe but work appropriate shoes.  I have gladiator sandals and peep toe wedges that I can wear to the office but I could stand for a pair of summer flats bc all my other work shoes are closed toe.  Havaianas are not so much office appropriate.
> 
> My mom sent me a gift card to Nordstrom in an Easter card last month so I've been browsing both the store & the Rack but haven't found anything that speaks to me yet.  Patience young grasshopper


lol good luck! i'm done for shoes this year.. my goal was to get none, with a mini-goal of getting rid of 5. I got rid of 5, but I also brought in 5 so I'm back to square one now lol. Sigh


----------



## StyleEyes

Here are a few spring/summer ways to wear a suede skirt. I wanted to show some current season options bc all the others were fall/winter. Ok, done now! [emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

StyleEyes said:


> Here are a few spring/summer ways to wear a suede skirt. I wanted to show some current season options bc all the others were fall/winter. Ok, done now! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3357614
> View attachment 3357615
> View attachment 3357616
> View attachment 3357617
> View attachment 3357619




Those are all gorgeous options!


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Here are a few spring/summer ways to wear a suede skirt. I wanted to show some current season options bc all the others were fall/winter. Ok, done now! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3357614
> View attachment 3357615
> View attachment 3357616
> View attachment 3357617
> View attachment 3357619



Oh, don't be done, please! Everything is so pretty!  Can't even imagine how great the rest of cour wardrobe must be, if you come up with outfits like these for just one skirt! And I'm sure everybody else on this thread agrees. Not only Mimmy will obsess over your bags and sunglasses and scarves...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great outfits, StyleEyes! Would love to see some of your other looks!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this look, Marylin! I like how you have paired the earthier suede skirt, with more delicate pieces. By reading ahead I know that you may need to wear boots, and possibly a different top. I think this will look great with boots.



I ended up wearing pants today. Found out in the morning that I had to work with a team where pants are an advantage. With some colleagues it's better to dress like the boss if you want them to understand who the boss is. 
But tomorrow with my fellow coworkers and the temperature hopefully rising a bit, I'm intending to get out the new skirt!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> lol good luck! i'm done for shoes this year.. my goal was to get none, with a mini-goal of getting rid of 5. I got rid of 5, but I also brought in 5 so I'm back to square one now lol. Sigh



I suppose the 5 pairs you bought are better than the 5 you got rid of! So how can you be at square one? You're improving your wardrobe after all!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh, don't be done, please! Everything is so pretty!  Can't even imagine how great the rest of cour wardrobe must be, if you come up with outfits like these for just one skirt! And I'm sure everybody else on this thread agrees. Not only Mimmy will obsess over your bags and sunglasses and scarves...



Ahh, yes I will enjoy seeing StyleEyes bags, sunglasses and scarves! [emoji7] I am sure others will too!



Marylin said:


> I ended up wearing pants today. Found out in the morning that I had to work with a team where pants are an advantage. With some colleagues it's better to dress like the boss if you want them to understand who the boss is.
> 
> But tomorrow with my fellow coworkers and the temperature hopefully rising a bit, I'm intending to get out the new skirt!



I do understand the need to dress a certain way, in certain situations. At the office where I am less of a known entity, I think I dress a bit more conservatively (for me anyway). [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

I was determined today. Maybe it was a bit too chilly in the office for bare legs, but I couldn't wear tights with open toe shoes, could I? I went with a long sleeve shirt/blouse and a chunky vintage Chanel necklace.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

StyleEyes said:


> Here are a few spring/summer ways to wear a suede skirt. I wanted to show some current season options bc all the others were fall/winter. Ok, done now! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3357614
> View attachment 3357615
> View attachment 3357616
> View attachment 3357617
> View attachment 3357619




The pink shoes are amazing!! Where did you get them?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> I was determined today. Maybe it was a bit too chilly in the office for bare legs, but I couldn't wear tights with open toe shoes, could I? I went with a long sleeve shirt/blouse and a chunky vintage Chanel necklace.




That skirt has such a pretty rich color and matches perfectly with the top, sandals and necklace!


----------



## StyleEyes

Jen123 said:


> Those are all gorgeous options!




Thank you![emoji4]



Marylin said:


> Oh, don't be done, please! Everything is so pretty!  Can't even imagine how great the rest of cour wardrobe must be, if you come up with outfits like these for just one skirt! And I'm sure everybody else on this thread agrees. Not only Mimmy will obsess over your bags and sunglasses and scarves...




Oh, thank you Marylin!  I actually have a pretty basic capsule wardrobe, but with a twist. I'm able to wear both cool tones (black, grey, white) and warm tones (Browns, greens, yellows). I usually reach for neutrals and let the accessories do the talking. [emoji41]

As for the skirt, I wanted to show how it can look amazing paired with unexpected colors!



Mimmy said:


> Ahh, yes I will enjoy seeing StyleEyes bags, sunglasses and scarves! [emoji7] I am sure others will too!




Thank you Mimmy!  I've enjoyed eyeing yours and everyone else's wardrobe pics!  

I've been much more mindful of my purchases over the years and I now really consider carefully what goes in.


----------



## StyleEyes

Sophie-Rose said:


> The pink shoes are amazing!! Where did you get them?




Hi Sophie-Rose, they are Valentino 'Tango' pumps. They come in 3 heel heights, several colors and leather and patent leather. 

I snatched these from Yoogies for a steal!  I [emoji180] them!  Very comfy and am considering grabbing black or nude in the med heel height!  

They say they're the sexiest flat around and I totally agree! I think the low cut sides and high ankle strap is really flattering! You should google it to see how they look on the foot, really pretty!


----------



## eggtartapproved

StyleEyes said:


> Here are a few spring/summer ways to wear a suede skirt. I wanted to show some current season options bc all the others were fall/winter. Ok, done now! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3357614
> View attachment 3357615
> View attachment 3357616
> View attachment 3357617
> View attachment 3357619


These are fantastic, you're awesome at mixing and matching. They become such distinct outifts!


Marylin said:


> I suppose the 5 pairs you bought are better than the 5 you got rid of! So how can you be at square one? You're improving your wardrobe after all!


I like the way you think  and I plan to let go of a pair of old sneakers so that will be another pair out!


Marylin said:


> I was determined today. Maybe it was a bit too chilly in the office for bare legs, but I couldn't wear tights with open toe shoes, could I? I went with a long sleeve shirt/blouse and a chunky vintage Chanel necklace.


Grt outfit, the necklace looks really great with everything, and acts as a grt focal point!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> That skirt has such a pretty rich color and matches perfectly with the top, sandals and necklace!



Thank you Jen! All I need now are pretty legs, like yours!


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you Marylin!  I actually have a pretty basic capsule wardrobe, but with a twist. I'm able to wear both cool tones (black, grey, white) and warm tones (Browns, greens, yellows). I usually reach for neutrals and let the accessories do the talking. [emoji41]
> 
> As for the skirt, I wanted to show how it can look amazing paired with unexpected colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mimmy!  I've enjoyed eyeing yours and everyone else's wardrobe pics!
> 
> I've been much more mindful of my purchases over the years and I now really consider carefully what goes in.



If this is a basics capsule wardrobe then I'm reconsidering my thoughts about capsuling.... but I guess you're right about pairing it in unexpected ways. I wish I was more courageous with color and would wear my scarves more. You do such a great job pulling everything together with accessories!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> These are fantastic, you're awesome at mixing and matching. They become such distinct outifts!
> 
> I like the way you think  and I plan to let go of a pair of old sneakers so that will be another pair out!
> 
> Grt outfit, the necklace looks really great with everything, and acts as a grt focal point!



Thanks Eggtart! I've had the necklace for a quite some time, but it's so in-your-face with so many outfits that I don't wear it very often. The dark gold is so outdated nowadays, it feels too much with just black or white.


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> These are fantastic, you're awesome at mixing and matching. They become such distinct outifts!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> I was determined today. Maybe it was a bit too chilly in the office for bare legs, but I couldn't wear tights with open toe shoes, could I? I went with a long sleeve shirt/blouse and a chunky vintage Chanel necklace.




I love what you did with the chunky necklace!  You look great!


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> If this is a basics capsule wardrobe then I'm reconsidering my thoughts about capsuling.... but I guess you're right about pairing it in unexpected ways. I wish I was more courageous with color and would wear my scarves more. You do such a great job pulling everything together with accessories!




Oh please do be adventurous!  It's so much fun!!  If you get down to the core of my wardrobe, you can see that I re-use a lot of the same basics, but I try and tweek the accessories to make the outfits come across very different from each other.  I learned this from some fabulous European women I got to know while living abroad.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thank you Jen! All I need now are pretty legs, like yours!




Marylin you have fantastic long legs! I wish I had your height on my stubs!


----------



## Myrkur

StyleEyes said:


> Here are a few spring/summer ways to wear a suede skirt. I wanted to show some current season options bc all the others were fall/winter. Ok, done now! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3357614
> View attachment 3357615
> View attachment 3357616
> View attachment 3357617
> View attachment 3357619




I'm drooling too over your bag collection!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I was determined today. Maybe it was a bit too chilly in the office for bare legs, but I couldn't wear tights with open toe shoes, could I? I went with a long sleeve shirt/blouse and a chunky vintage Chanel necklace.




The skirt looks really great worn with the white top!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen. 

Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Myrkur said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen.
> 
> Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.
> 
> View attachment 3360808



oh its' so pretty! so romantic looking!


----------



## Jen123

Myrkur said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen.
> 
> Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.
> 
> View attachment 3360808




That is so gorgeous and classic!


----------



## MinaAnais

Myrkur said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen.
> 
> Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.
> 
> View attachment 3360808


Beautiful!


----------



## MinaAnais

New blouse !


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> New blouse !


i like this A LOT! this is what my wardrobe is missing, just nice long sleeved blouses sans buttons.


----------



## eggtartapproved

last night i was finalizing my outfits for my ny trip next week, and i have to redo them now becuase my gray jeans, as i anticipated, now has a hole in them. I have been looking for replacements for the last year, in wait of this happening, but unfortunately hadn't found any before this happened. oh well!


----------



## StyleEyes

Myrkur said:


> I'm drooling too over your bag collection!



Thank you Myrkur!





Myrkur said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen.
> 
> Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.
> 
> View attachment 3360808




This is so pretty and feminine!  Love the little peplum and lace! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Oh please do be adventurous!  It's so much fun!!  If you get down to the core of my wardrobe, you can see that I re-use a lot of the same basics, but I try and tweek the accessories to make the outfits come across very different from each other.  I learned this from some fabulous European women I got to know while living abroad.



How exciting! Where did you live? Didn't know we Europeans can be adventurous... Sometimes adventurous is a synonym for very colorful and a bit crazy...


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Marylin you have fantastic long legs! I wish I had your height on my stubs!



Don't be silly! Let's just agree to disagree. 
Hey, have you worn your almost for free sandals yet?


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen.
> 
> Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.
> 
> View attachment 3360808



Thanks for the compliment, Myrkur.
No, you haven't posted the dress, I would remember! 
It is beautiful, would love to see how you style it and what you wear it with!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> New blouse !



Beautiful color, beautiful cut! It's perfect. It's the best addition to your wardrobe. Please show us some looks!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> last night i was finalizing my outfits for my ny trip next week, and i have to redo them now becuase my gray jeans, as i anticipated, now has a hole in them. I have been looking for replacements for the last year, in wait of this happening, but unfortunately hadn't found any before this happened. oh well!



Oh no! Can't you pair your outfits with some other neutral colored pants?


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> How exciting! Where did you live? Didn't know we Europeans can be adventurous... Sometimes adventurous is a synonym for very colorful and a bit crazy...




Oh, no Marylin!  Not crazy, lol!  [emoji15] I lived in Munich. I absolutely loved it. Perfectly situated as a jumping off point for traveling all over Europe!  

Before living there, I bought things like a uniform. "These pants go with this shirt" and so on. I would often buy things that "if I get 'such and such', this will be a cute outfit", but then I'd never get 'such and such". I had a closet full of nothing to wear!  

Over about a three year period, I took a long hard look at everything I owned and ended up purging and replacing almost everything with quality items that could serve many purposes. Once I had the basic core worked out, I started adding in "fun" pieces to punch up my outfits. 

When I get a new piece, I go thru my closet and see how many different outfits I can make with it. If it's more than 5 then I keep it, if not then it goes back!  I call it my "fashion show" and model them for my DH (he's very sweet and puts up with this!). [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## StyleEyes

MinaAnais said:


> New blouse !




This is really nice!  Great color and I love the bracelet length sleeves! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Oh, no Marylin!  Not crazy, lol!  [emoji15] I lived in Munich. I absolutely loved it. Perfectly situated as a jumping off point for traveling all over Europe!
> 
> Before living there, I bought things like a uniform. "These pants go with this shirt" and so on. I would often buy things that "if I get 'such and such', this will be a cute outfit", but then I'd never get 'such and such". I had a closet full of nothing to wear!
> 
> Over about a three year period, I took a long hard look at everything I owned and ended up purging and replacing almost everything with quality items that could serve many purposes. Once I had the basic core worked out, I started adding in "fun" pieces to punch up my outfits.
> 
> When I get a new piece, I go thru my closet and see how many different outfits I can make with it. If it's more than 5 then I keep it, if not then it goes back!  I call it my "fashion show" and model them for my DH (he's very sweet and puts up with this!). [emoji5]&#65039;



Cool! I'm in Munich, too! Well suburb now,but I lived in the middle of town for 20 years. It definitely is one of the  fashion cities in Europe, but very conservative and down to earth. Definitely not colorful, but basic, expensive, good quality with a less is more approach. No wonder your style appeals to me so much.


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> Cool! I'm in Munich, too! Well suburb now,but I lived in the middle of town for 20 years. It definitely is one of the  fashion cities in Europe, but very conservative and down to earth. Definitely not colorful, but basic, expensive, good quality with a less is more approach. No wonder your style appeals to me so much.




Omg how funny!  Are you from there?  My DH and I want to go back and live there permanently. Munich just feels like home to me (my grand parents on both sides are German and my maternal grandparents are Bavarian)!  I lived in Schwabing on Belgradstrasse. 

Oops, getting way off topic here! [emoji4] Yes, that must be the reason for liking a particular style!  I love sneaking bit of trachtenmode into my outfits!


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> i like this A LOT! this is what my wardrobe is missing, just nice long sleeved blouses sans buttons.



Thanks, Eggtartapproved! I am very fond of this style, it is simple and comfortable but still "office appropriate" 



StyleEyes said:


> This is really nice!  Great color and I love the bracelet length sleeves! [emoji106][emoji106]



Thanks!!! The sleeves are 3/4, they work well with my short arms and can easily wear bracelets or bangles.



Marylin said:


> Beautiful color, beautiful cut! It's perfect. It's the best addition to your wardrobe. Please show us some looks!



Lol, Marylin, you are too kind! I was panicking as I had a wardrobe clean up and only had 4 office blouses left.  

Here're the current "magic 5" , I know I need to add some more, not sure what style and colour.


----------



## MinaAnais

Some looks with the new blouse  .


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Omg how funny!  Are you from there?  My DH and I want to go back and live there permanently. Munich just feels like home to me (my grand parents on both sides are German and my maternal grandparents are Bavarian)!  I lived in Schwabing on Belgradstrasse.
> 
> Oops, getting way off topic here! [emoji4] Yes, that must be the reason for liking a particular style!  I love sneaking bit of trachtenmode into my outfits!



Neuhausen. Hedwigstrasse. Altbau!  before that Ysenburgstrasse, right next to Ysenegger.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks, Eggtartapproved! I am very fond of this style, it is simple and comfortable but still "office appropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! The sleeves are 3/4, they work well with my short arms and can easily wear bracelets or bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Marylin, you are too kind! I was panicking as I had a wardrobe clean up and only had 4 office blouses left.
> 
> Here're the current "magic 5" , I know I need to add some more, not sure what style and colour.



Looks perfect to me. Maybe something off white or cream next? You also like coral, right? Blush or a pinkish rose could go with that.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Some looks with the new blouse  .



You will get a lot of wear out of it! I like that it goes well with silver and gold! What about skirts? A pencil skirt would look super sexy, but still office appropriate and nice for the warmer temperatures.


----------



## MinaAnais

StyleEyes said:


> Omg how funny!  Are you from there?  My DH and I want to go back and live there permanently. Munich just feels like home to me (my grand parents on both sides are German and my maternal grandparents are Bavarian)!  I lived in Schwabing on Belgradstrasse.
> 
> Oops, getting way off topic here! [emoji4] Yes, that must be the reason for liking a particular style!  I love sneaking bit of trachtenmode into my outfits!


I have fond memories or Munich, I studies and lived there for almost 8 years! I used to live near Fraunhoferstrasse, I met my boyfriend at a Xmas party in Schwabing  . I still think of the Flaucher and the other Biergartens


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I have fond memories or Munich, I studies and lived there for almost 8 years! I used to live near Fraunhoferstrasse, I met my boyfriend at a Xmas party in Schwabing  . I still think of the Flaucher and the other Biergartens



Girls, I guess it's time you come over and refresh all your memories. The first Radler is on me! (Talking about the beer of course...)


----------



## StyleEyes

MinaAnais said:


> Some looks with the new blouse  .




What about seersucker?  Great material for summer and versatile. 

I also added a dressed down option with white and pops of tangerine/orange and a darker look with grey.  

(Sorry the shirt is not the same of course, but it should convey the idea[emoji16])


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Girls, I guess it's time you come over and refresh all your memories. The first Radler is on me! (Talking about the beer of course...)


It'd be so nice! Though, i'd be very happy woth a _Schnitt_ of a  dunkles Weissbier 

Thank you very much for your suggestions! There is cream lace top that I have been looking, hopefully it will go on sale in the next couple of months.


----------



## MinaAnais

StyleEyes said:


> What about seersucker?  Great material for summer and versatile.
> 
> I also added a dressed down option with white and pops of tangerine/orange and a darker look with grey.
> 
> (Sorry the shirt is not the same of course, but it should convey the idea[emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3361878
> View attachment 3361880
> View attachment 3361881
> View attachment 3361882
> View attachment 3361886
> View attachment 3361887
> View attachment 3361888





StyleEyes said:


> What about seersucker?  Great material for summer and versatile.
> 
> I also added a dressed down option with white and pops of tangerine/orange and a darker look with grey.
> 
> (Sorry the shirt is not the same of course, but it should convey the idea[emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3361878
> View attachment 3361880
> View attachment 3361881
> View attachment 3361882
> View attachment 3361886
> View attachment 3361887
> View attachment 3361888



Super!!! Thank you very much for those suggestions, it's very kind of you! I have a red bag, will try to see if it works as well as in your looks. 

The last look is so different, very summery! The earrings are a great pop of colour.


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> What about seersucker?  Great material for summer and versatile.
> 
> I also added a dressed down option with white and pops of tangerine/orange and a darker look with grey.
> 
> (Sorry the shirt is not the same of course, but it should convey the idea[emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3361878
> View attachment 3361880
> View attachment 3361881
> View attachment 3361882
> View attachment 3361886
> View attachment 3361887
> View attachment 3361888



Love everything, but I get completely distracted by your bags and scarves!


----------



## balletdune

I do set a budget for shopping my wardrobe. Every month after all my monthly bills are covered, then I'll shop.


----------



## Marylin

balletdune said:


> I do set a budget for shopping my wardrobe. Every month after all my monthly bills are covered, then I'll shop.



Hello balletdune! That sounds like a very healthy approach! In fact, it should be the only approach. Not to shop oneself into debt. Do you shop every month or do you, like some of us manage very well, go for some no shopping months as well?


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before, but I've received this dress a few weeks back. It's vintage from the 1940s and in great condition. It's made from 100% linen.
> 
> Please forgive me if I've posted this before, I have terrible memory.
> 
> View attachment 3360808



This is so pretty, Myrkur!



MinaAnais said:


> New blouse !







MinaAnais said:


> Some looks with the new blouse  .



Your new top is great, Mina! The looks you have come up with are fantastic!


----------



## Mimmy

StyleEyes said:


> What about seersucker?  Great material for summer and versatile.
> 
> I also added a dressed down option with white and pops of tangerine/orange and a darker look with grey.
> 
> (Sorry the shirt is not the same of course, but it should convey the idea[emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3361878
> View attachment 3361880
> View attachment 3361881
> View attachment 3361882
> View attachment 3361886
> View attachment 3361887
> View attachment 3361888



I love your look with your Picotin! It is inspiring me, StyleEyes! [emoji6]



balletdune said:


> I do set a budget for shopping my wardrobe. Every month after all my monthly bills are covered, then I'll shop.



Good idea, balletdune!

I am so happy that Marylin started this thread. I have really embraced this budget idea. So much so, that I even considered not buying the boots I was eyeing! [emoji102] 

Luckily many of you advised that I should buy them. I also realized that I had made a mistake in my budget calculations, and still had money for my boots. My boots are perfect (I will post a pic later). 

So for the remainder of this quarter, I have $7 left in my budget! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Don't be silly! Let's just agree to disagree.
> 
> Hey, have you worn your almost for free sandals yet?




I actually wore them yesterday for the first time! I loved them!! 

I'm doing a massive closet clean out today and it feels so good!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I actually wore them yesterday for the first time! I loved them!!
> 
> I'm doing a massive closet clean out today and it feels so good!



Great to hear you're happy with them. They're georgous! 
How's the clean out going?


----------



## Marylin

There's an interesting link on the Vivienne files today. (I like her blog, she seems  sensible and smart and not at all pretentious like so many bloggers who can't even write.) It's about the enormous amount of energy and resources waisted by consumers and the apparel industry. I was particularly shocked by the revelation that on average clothes are thrown away after only being worn seven times! So I went through my stylebook app and checked how many times I wear my clothes. I have to admit there are a few I haven't even worn 7 times yet, and not only things I've only had for a short time or that are very special, like evening gowns. So I made a resolution that for the rest of the month I'll have to wear at least one item everyday that got worn less then 7 times so far.
Anyone in for the challenge? Of course you can adjust the numbers, I'm sure everybody else is doing a better job wearing your clothes more often!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> There's an interesting link on the Vivienne files today. (I like her blog, she seems  sensible and smart and not at all pretentious like so many bloggers who can't even write.) It's about the enormous amount of energy and resources waisted by consumers and the apparel industry. I was particularly shocked by the revelation that on average clothes are thrown away after only being worn seven times! So I went through my stylebook app and checked how many times I wear my clothes. I have to admit there are a few I haven't even worn 7 times yet, and not only things I've only had for a short time or that are very special, like evening gowns. So I made a resolution that for the rest of the month I'll have to wear at least one item everyday that got worn less then 7 times so far.
> 
> Anyone in for the challenge? Of course you can adjust the numbers, I'm sure everybody else is doing a better job wearing your clothes more often!




I found this article interesting and timely. I have a cocktail event this week. This particular event occurs yearly, and I often get a new dress for it. I had already decided to wear something in my closet and not buy something new. Not sure what I am going to wear yet though.   

Today I wore my striped shirt for the 2nd time. I am not the best at keeping track in Stylebook of how often I wear items, but I think I will try to keep track now. The Tod's shoes do not get worn as often as they could be; I think I am afraid of getting them wet or dirty; but I want to make more of an effort to wear them. 


So I am in for the challenge!


----------



## Mimmy

Oh, and here are my new boots. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Oh, and here are my new boots. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3362821



Again, fantastic! All's well that ends well!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I found this article interesting and timely. I have a cocktail event this week. This particular event occurs yearly, and I often get a new dress for it. I had already decided to wear something in my closet and not buy something new. Not sure what I am going to wear yet though.
> 
> Today I wore my striped shirt for the 2nd time. I am not the best at keeping track in Stylebook of how often I wear items, but I think I will try to keep track now. The Tod's shoes do not get worn as often as they could be; I think I am afraid of getting them wet or dirty; but I want to make more of an effort to wear them.
> View attachment 3362816
> 
> So I am in for the challenge!



This is such a cute combo! Isn't it great that the shirt pulls orange and red together so nicely! 
Excited to hear what you're going to wear for the party, you've posted some very nice dresses a while ago. Will it be one of them? Or is this a LBD kind of event?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is such a cute combo! Isn't it great that the shirt pulls orange and red together so nicely!
> 
> Excited to hear what you're going to wear for the party, you've posted some very nice dresses a while ago. Will it be one of them? Or is this a LBD kind of event?




Thanks, Marylin! I like that the shirt has orange, red and even pink in it. 

I don't have to wear a LBD, although I have worn one in the past. It's supposed to be 90 degrees this week! [emoji91] It's indoors, but there's always the option to mingle a bit outside so the heat will be a factor in my outfit decision too!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> There's an interesting link on the Vivienne files today. (I like her blog, she seems  sensible and smart and not at all pretentious like so many bloggers who can't even write.) It's about the enormous amount of energy and resources waisted by consumers and the apparel industry. I was particularly shocked by the revelation that on average clothes are thrown away after only being worn seven times! So I went through my stylebook app and checked how many times I wear my clothes. I have to admit there are a few I haven't even worn 7 times yet, and not only things I've only had for a short time or that are very special, like evening gowns. So I made a resolution that for the rest of the month I'll have to wear at least one item everyday that got worn less then 7 times so far.
> 
> Anyone in for the challenge? Of course you can adjust the numbers, I'm sure everybody else is doing a better job wearing your clothes more often!




That is very true about the waste. Not only actual waste but wasted time as well! Think of how much time we spend on clothing in general. 

I have some of those less than 7 wears items, and they fall under that "specialty category" or a true mistake. I bought two cropped silk blouses with the intent of wearing them with a high waisted skirt for a work conference. I wore them that week with that skirt but they have remained sitting since then because I wear jeans almost every day and they are not high waisted enough to pair with these shirts. So that is an example for something that just hasn't gotten the 7 wears. I have a few dressy heels that I haven't worn a lot either because I tend to wear flats. I am up for this challenge of trying to get more wear out of these rarely used items!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Oh, and here are my new boots. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3362821




You got them!! They are so lovely! Are you happy with your purchase?


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Great to hear you're happy with them. They're georgous!
> 
> How's the clean out going?




I cleared out over 20 items yesterday and it felt great! I was still holding on to some things that were too small. Luckily my mother is coming to visit next weekend and she can fit into those tiny clothes so I will give them to her.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> You got them!! They are so lovely! Are you happy with your purchase?



Yes, I love them! Just have to be patient and wait for cool weather. [emoji28]



Jen123 said:


> I cleared out over 20 items yesterday and it felt great! I was still holding on to some things that were too small. Luckily my mother is coming to visit next weekend and she can fit into those tiny clothes so I will give them to her.



Great job on your closet purge, Jen! Sounds like your Mom will be happy too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've implemented a new rule... If I want to purchase something new that is over 50 I either have to sell something or get rid of a similar item... 
This rule works best with shoes and bags... New bag in, old bag on eBay!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Oh, and here are my new boots. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3362821


Beautiful combo!!!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Beautiful combo!!!




Thank you, Mina!


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've implemented a new rule... If I want to purchase something new that is over 50 I either have to sell something or get rid of a similar item...
> This rule works best with shoes and bags... New bag in, old bag on eBay!


Anything that works I guess!  if you're happy with the amount of clothes and shoes and bags you have, that sounds very good!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Your new top is great, Mina! The looks you have come up with are fantastic!



Thanks Mimmy, very kind of you! I am learning lots from this thread 



Marylin said:


> There's an interesting link on the Vivienne files today. (I like her blog, she seems  sensible and smart and not at all pretentious like so many bloggers who can't even write.) It's about the enormous amount of energy and resources waisted by consumers and the apparel industry. I was particularly shocked by the revelation that on average clothes are thrown away after only being worn seven times! So I went through my stylebook app and checked how many times I wear my clothes. I have to admit there are a few I haven't even worn 7 times yet, and not only things I've only had for a short time or that are very special, like evening gowns. So I made a resolution that for the rest of the month I'll have to wear at least one item everyday that got worn less then 7 times so far.
> Anyone in for the challenge? Of course you can adjust the numbers, I'm sure everybody else is doing a better job wearing your clothes more often!



Great challenge! I need to use my black jumpsuit....




Sophie-Rose said:


> I've implemented a new rule... If I want to purchase something new that is over 50 I either have to sell something or get rid of a similar item...
> This rule works best with shoes and bags... New bag in, old bag on eBay!



Same here! I sell unused or baggy clothes on ebay, it is a great way to finance new pieces and at the same time it is kinder to the environment. I am very strict with the number of bags, 7 is the absolute max.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marylin said:


> Anything that works I guess!  if you're happy with the amount of clothes and shoes and bags you have, that sounds very good!




For me it's more a question of finance... I need to cut back on my spending (or non-necessities) so to justify spending money, I have to make money haha 
So far I've actually made more by selling items I rarely use...
Last week I purchased a pair of shoes on sale so I sold a pair I'd only worn once... Made double what I spent on the new pair!!


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> For me it's more a question of finance... I need to cut back on my spending (or non-necessities) so to justify spending money, I have to make money haha
> So far I've actually made more by selling items I rarely use...
> Last week I purchased a pair of shoes on sale so I sold a pair I'd only worn once... Made double what I spent on the new pair!!



Ok, you'll become our new queen! We should rename the thread to: selling our wardrobe and making tons of money with it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marylin said:


> Ok, you'll become our new queen! We should rename the thread to: selling our wardrobe and making tons of money with it!




Hahahaha I have a long way to go but I can highly recommend giving it a try!!!

It's also made me more aware of what items work for me, and which ones just don't...

For example I have a 'thing' for beautiful heels... But I rarely actually wear them as they kill my feet and the older I get them more I appreciate comfort... 

I'm slowly selling off all my nearly-new heels (with the exception of the few pairs I do actually wear) and replacing them with lower heels or flats...

Same with bags... I rarely use my Marc Jacobs bags anymore so I sold them all (except one that I still adore!)


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> Neuhausen. Hedwigstrasse. Altbau!  before that Ysenburgstrasse, right next to Ysenegger.







MinaAnais said:


> I have fond memories or Munich, I studies and lived there for almost 8 years! I used to live near Fraunhoferstrasse, I met my boyfriend at a Xmas party in Schwabing  . I still think of the Flaucher and the other Biergartens




Ugh, I'm so jealous!  I miss döner, lieberkasse, pizza tono, un pizza mit salami!

Oh yes and of course the bier! Tastes like liquid bread!  

My DH would kill for a schnecke! And I want weisswurst soooo bad!

Marylin, can I pay you 100 to overnight me all of the above?!  Hehe! 

Jk.....kinda lol!


----------



## StyleEyes

Mimmy said:


> I love your look with your Picotin! It is inspiring me, StyleEyes! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, balletdune!
> 
> I am so happy that Marylin started this thread. I have really embraced this budget idea. So much so, that I even considered not buying the boots I was eyeing! [emoji102]
> 
> Luckily many of you advised that I should buy them. I also realized that I had made a mistake in my budget calculations, and still had money for my boots. My boots are perfect (I will post a pic later).
> 
> So for the remainder of this quarter, I have $7 left in my budget! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Mimmy, I saw your boots, pico and minuit over on you thread. They look fabulous!  Congrats on all of them!  I think the new boots and pico will be super versatile!


----------



## StyleEyes

Mimmy said:


> I found this article interesting and timely. I have a cocktail event this week. This particular event occurs yearly, and I often get a new dress for it. I had already decided to wear something in my closet and not buy something new. Not sure what I am going to wear yet though.
> 
> Today I wore my striped shirt for the 2nd time. I am not the best at keeping track in Stylebook of how often I wear items, but I think I will try to keep track now. The Tod's shoes do not get worn as often as they could be; I think I am afraid of getting them wet or dirty; but I want to make more of an effort to wear them.
> View attachment 3362816
> 
> So I am in for the challenge!




This is darling Mimmy!


----------



## StyleEyes

Sophie-Rose said:


> Hahahaha I have a long way to go but I can highly recommend giving it a try!!!
> 
> It's also made me more aware of what items work for me, and which ones just don't...
> 
> For example I have a 'thing' for beautiful heels... But I rarely actually wear them as they kill my feet and the older I get them more I appreciate comfort...
> 
> I'm slowly selling off all my nearly-new heels (with the exception of the few pairs I do actually wear) and replacing them with lower heels or flats...
> 
> Same with bags... I rarely use my Marc Jacobs bags anymore so I sold them all (except one that I still adore!)




I'm in the same boat with too many heels. I have some really beautiful pairs that I would cry to let go of, but they just sit languishing in the far reaches of my closet. 

What do I do!  I sometimes think, I must sell them and other times I think I should display them as "art". 

Like this maybe?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or this?


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> Ugh, I'm so jealous!  I miss döner, lieberkasse, pizza tono, un pizza mit salami!
> 
> Oh yes and of course the bier! Tastes like liquid bread!
> 
> My DH would kill for a schnecke! And I want weisswurst soooo bad!
> 
> Marylin, can I pay you 100 to overnight me all of the above?!  Hehe!
> 
> Jk.....kinda lol!



I wish I could. Can't even bring it over myself. You'll just have to come here. Depending on where you live you can get Bavarian beer in the US nowadays quite easily.  It's not the same, I know, but if you close your eyes?? I remember the days they didn't even have gummibears in the US and how difficult it was to get real bread. (Yes I'm that old.) now they have Oktoberfest in every mall and something they call Brezen in every second food truck. It's still tough to explain to my American relatives the meaning of real Weisswurstsenf, they think it's just plain mustard, which clearly it isn't. Guys, you have to plan a trip abroad.


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> I wish I could. Can't even bring it over myself. You'll just have to come here. Depending on where you live you can get Bavarian beer in the US nowadays quite easily.  It's not the same, I know, but if you close your eyes?? I remember the days they didn't even have gummibears in the US and how difficult it was to get real bread. (Yes I'm that old.) now they have Oktoberfest in every mall and something they call Brezen in every second food truck. It's still tough to explain to my American relatives the meaning of real Weisswurstsenf, they think it's just plain mustard, which clearly it isn't. Guys, you have to plan a trip abroad.




Yes, we will have to do that soon!  We do have a German restaurant somewhat nearby. They serve the best spätzle!  They of course have Bavarian beer on tap, but sadly it doesn't travel to the U.S. well. But you're right, if I squeeze my eyes tight....ah, it's wonderful! [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Sophie-Rose said:


> For me it's more a question of finance... I need to cut back on my spending (or non-necessities) so to justify spending money, I have to make money haha
> So far I've actually made more by selling items I rarely use...
> Last week I purchased a pair of shoes on sale so I sold a pair I'd only worn once... Made double what I spent on the new pair!!



Congrats, Sophie-Rose! I sell some of my things but really don't make up for my buying. [emoji15]



StyleEyes said:


> Mimmy, I saw your boots, pico and minuit over on you thread. They look fabulous!  Congrats on all of them!  I think the new boots and pico will be super versatile!







StyleEyes said:


> This is darling Mimmy!



Thanks, StyleEyes! Thanks for popping over to my thread too!



StyleEyes said:


> I'm in the same boat with too many heels. I have some really beautiful pairs that I would cry to let go of, but they just sit languishing in the far reaches of my closet.
> 
> What do I do!  I sometimes think, I must sell them and other times I think I should display them as "art".
> 
> Like this maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363585
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363586



Displaying your shoes is a lovely idea! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks, Eggtartapproved! I am very fond of this style, it is simple and comfortable but still "office appropriate"
> 
> Here're the current "magic 5" , I know I need to add some more, not sure what style and colour.





MinaAnais said:


> Some looks with the new blouse  .


i love your magic 5 and i looove how you made so many outfits with just one.. definitely need to learn from you.. and i love how you've made the scarf the background, that's a great idea to see how the colors go with them


StyleEyes said:


> What about seersucker?  Great material for summer and versatile.
> 
> I also added a dressed down option with white and pops of tangerine/orange and a darker look with grey.
> 
> (Sorry the shirt is not the same of course, but it should convey the idea[emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3361878
> View attachment 3361880
> View attachment 3361881
> View attachment 3361882
> View attachment 3361886
> View attachment 3361887
> View attachment 3361888


these outfits are so great too!



Marylin said:


> There's an interesting link on the Vivienne files today. (I like her blog, she seems  sensible and smart and not at all pretentious like so many bloggers who can't even write.) It's about the enormous amount of energy and resources waisted by consumers and the apparel industry. I was particularly shocked by the revelation that on average clothes are thrown away after only being worn seven times! So I went through my stylebook app and checked how many times I wear my clothes. I have to admit there are a few I haven't even worn 7 times yet, and not only things I've only had for a short time or that are very special, like evening gowns. So I made a resolution that for the rest of the month I'll have to wear at least one item everyday that got worn less then 7 times so far.
> Anyone in for the challenge? Of course you can adjust the numbers, I'm sure everybody else is doing a better job wearing your clothes more often!


great challenge! I won't be joining it as I tend to cycle through a number of my clothes for about a month or so, and then switch to another batch. 



Mimmy said:


> Oh, and here are my new boots. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3362821


YAY!



StyleEyes said:


> I'm in the same boat with too many heels. I have some really beautiful pairs that I would cry to let go of, but they just sit languishing in the far reaches of my closet.
> 
> What do I do!  I sometimes think, I must sell them and other times I think I should display them as "art".
> 
> Like this maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363585
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363586


would be so awesome to be able to see my shoes like this


----------



## eggtartapproved

I am getting ready for my trip this Friday and I over did it.. I bought ANOTHER 3 pair of shoes! They are all wardrobe staples actually, so not I'm not too devastated, BUT, I need to stop buying shoes for the rest of they year, and I may have to start a new thread about my shoes and trying to shop from my own closet lol... ARGH.. need to stop buying shoes.. i think i have to admit to myself that I am a shoe-aholic as well as a bag-aholic. 

All the shoes I bought were from cole haan - black patent pumps, nude peep-toe wedges, and a tiiiny brown wedge sandal... love them all! =)


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I am getting ready for my trip this Friday and I over did it.. I bought ANOTHER 3 pair of shoes! They are all wardrobe staples actually, so not I'm not too devastated, BUT, I need to stop buying shoes for the rest of they year, and I may have to start a new thread about my shoes and trying to shop from my own closet lol... ARGH.. need to stop buying shoes.. i think i have to admit to myself that I am a shoe-aholic as well as a bag-aholic.
> 
> All the shoes I bought were from cole haan - black patent pumps, nude peep-toe wedges, and a tiiiny brown wedge sandal... love them all! =)




The shoes you bought all sound like staples, so I wouldn't feel badly about buying them. I always find Cole Haan to have great quality too. 

I probably have the most trouble resisting shoes. Although I love bags; shoes and boots often seem affordable compared to bags, lol! [emoji6]

Did you figure out new outfits without your gray jeans, eggtart?


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> oh its' so pretty! so romantic looking!







Jen123 said:


> That is so gorgeous and classic!







MinaAnais said:


> Beautiful!







StyleEyes said:


> Thank you Myrkur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty and feminine!  Love the little peplum and lace! [emoji7]







Marylin said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Myrkur.
> 
> No, you haven't posted the dress, I would remember!
> 
> It is beautiful, would love to see how you style it and what you wear it with!




Thanks everyone! I definitely will post a photo wearing it once I've had it shortened.


----------



## Myrkur

I've also just finished reading Marie Kondo's book and inspired to go through my wardrobe again, it seemed there were still a lot of items that did not *spark joy*, so out they went. This is what's left and I decided to try the folding method. 




The items that are left are (per category):  

Cardigans and sweaters
- 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans 
- 1 Brora Cashmere V Neck Sweater
- 1 Brora Cashmere Grey Biker Cardigan 

Total 4

Tops and tanks 
- Silk Navy Camisole from Boden
- White linen top from M&S
- Black linen top from M&S 
- Striped Tshirt from APC 
- Grey long sleeved cotton basic top from Petit Bateau 
- Black long sleeved cotton vneck basic top from Petit Bateau 
- Black top from Zara (I use this for more formal wears) 
- Black thin blouse from Zara (also bit more formal) 
- 5 Black tanks to go under shirts and 1 in white 

Total 13 

Pants, jeans and skirts 

- High waisted denim skirt from APC
- Black Skinny Jeans from Acne Studios
- Boyfriend jeans from Zara 
- Fitted linen dress vintage 
- Loose linen dress handmade 
- White lace midi skirt Zara 

Total 6 

That makes a total of 23! 

Then there are a  few more items such as jackets, but I will do those later. Then underwear and socks. I'm very happy with what I have now .


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> I've also just finished reading Marie Kondo's book and inspired to go through my wardrobe again, it seemed there were still a lot of items that did not *spark joy*, so out they went. This is what's left and I decided to try the folding method.
> 
> View attachment 3364143
> 
> 
> The items that are left are (per category):
> 
> Cardigans and sweaters
> - 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans
> - 1 Brora Cashmere V Neck Sweater
> - 1 Brora Cashmere Grey Biker Cardigan
> 
> Total 4
> 
> Tops and tanks
> - Silk Navy Camisole from Boden
> - White linen top from M&S
> - Black linen top from M&S
> - Striped Tshirt from APC
> - Grey long sleeved cotton basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black long sleeved cotton vneck basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black top from Zara (I use this for more formal wears)
> - Black thin blouse from Zara (also bit more formal)
> - 5 Black tanks to go under shirts and 1 in white
> 
> Total 13
> 
> Pants, jeans and skirts
> 
> - High waisted denim skirt from APC
> - Black Skinny Jeans from Acne Studios
> - Boyfriend jeans from Zara
> - Fitted linen dress vintage
> - Loose linen dress handmade
> - White lace midi skirt Zara
> 
> Total 6
> 
> That makes a total of 23!
> 
> Then there are a  few more items such as jackets, but I will do those later. Then underwear and socks. I'm very happy with what I have now .


----------



## Marylin

StyleEyes said:


> I'm in the same boat with too many heels. I have some really beautiful pairs that I would cry to let go of, but they just sit languishing in the far reaches of my closet.
> 
> What do I do!  I sometimes think, I must sell them and other times I think I should display them as "art".
> 
> Like this maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363585
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363586



Oh!  maybe I can convince one of my children to move out, so I can have a place like this?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I am getting ready for my trip this Friday and I over did it.. I bought ANOTHER 3 pair of shoes! They are all wardrobe staples actually, so not I'm not too devastated, BUT, I need to stop buying shoes for the rest of they year, and I may have to start a new thread about my shoes and trying to shop from my own closet lol... ARGH.. need to stop buying shoes.. i think i have to admit to myself that I am a shoe-aholic as well as a bag-aholic.
> 
> All the shoes I bought were from cole haan - black patent pumps, nude peep-toe wedges, and a tiiiny brown wedge sandal... love them all! =)



If it's any comfort to you, I bought two pairs on Friday... Only one of them is a staple, nude sandals that go with everything. The others are extremely comfortable, but not at all a staple! So you're definitely doing a better job than I!


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> I've also just finished reading Marie Kondo's book and inspired to go through my wardrobe again, it seemed there were still a lot of items that did not *spark joy*, so out they went. This is what's left and I decided to try the folding method.
> 
> View attachment 3364143
> 
> 
> The items that are left are (per category):
> 
> Cardigans and sweaters
> - 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans
> - 1 Brora Cashmere V Neck Sweater
> - 1 Brora Cashmere Grey Biker Cardigan
> 
> Total 4
> 
> Tops and tanks
> - Silk Navy Camisole from Boden
> - White linen top from M&S
> - Black linen top from M&S
> - Striped Tshirt from APC
> - Grey long sleeved cotton basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black long sleeved cotton vneck basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black top from Zara (I use this for more formal wears)
> - Black thin blouse from Zara (also bit more formal)
> - 5 Black tanks to go under shirts and 1 in white
> 
> Total 13
> 
> Pants, jeans and skirts
> 
> - High waisted denim skirt from APC
> - Black Skinny Jeans from Acne Studios
> - Boyfriend jeans from Zara
> - Fitted linen dress vintage
> - Loose linen dress handmade
> - White lace midi skirt Zara
> 
> Total 6
> 
> That makes a total of 23!
> 
> Then there are a  few more items such as jackets, but I will do those later. Then underwear and socks. I'm very happy with what I have now .



Unbelievable! 
Could never do this! I'm so impressed!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> The shoes you bought all sound like staples, so I wouldn't feel badly about buying them. I always find Cole Haan to have great quality too.
> 
> I probably have the most trouble resisting shoes. Although I love bags; shoes and boots often seem affordable compared to bags, lol! [emoji6]
> 
> Did you figure out new outfits without your gray jeans, eggtart?


I'm replacing them with dark jeans now... I feel like my outfits are pretty boring for new york hahaha.. very neutral colors - the typical pinterest capsule wardrobe, pretty much haha



Myrkur said:


> I've also just finished reading Marie Kondo's book and inspired to go through my wardrobe again, it seemed there were still a lot of items that did not *spark joy*, so out they went. This is what's left and I decided to try the folding method.
> 
> View attachment 3364143
> 
> 
> The items that are left are (per category):
> 
> Cardigans and sweaters
> - 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans
> - 1 Brora Cashmere V Neck Sweater
> - 1 Brora Cashmere Grey Biker Cardigan
> 
> Total 4
> 
> Tops and tanks
> - Silk Navy Camisole from Boden
> - White linen top from M&S
> - Black linen top from M&S
> - Striped Tshirt from APC
> - Grey long sleeved cotton basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black long sleeved cotton vneck basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black top from Zara (I use this for more formal wears)
> - Black thin blouse from Zara (also bit more formal)
> - 5 Black tanks to go under shirts and 1 in white
> 
> Total 13
> 
> Pants, jeans and skirts
> 
> - High waisted denim skirt from APC
> - Black Skinny Jeans from Acne Studios
> - Boyfriend jeans from Zara
> - Fitted linen dress vintage
> - Loose linen dress handmade
> - White lace midi skirt Zara
> 
> Total 6
> 
> That makes a total of 23!
> 
> Then there are a  few more items such as jackets, but I will do those later. Then underwear and socks. I'm very happy with what I have now .


amazing!!! and i love the way she folds things, I did that to all my stuff too haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> If it's any comfort to you, I bought two pairs on Friday... Only one of them is a staple, nude sandals that go with everything. The others are extremely comfortable, but not at all a staple! So you're definitely doing a better job than I!



it is comforting haha... and these are really cute!!! they're perfect for spring and summer.. i'd say they're a good staple item!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> it is comforting haha... and these are really cute!!! they're perfect for spring and summer.. i'd say they're a good staple item!



We're bad for each other, I knew it...


----------



## eggtartapproved

these are the ones I bought!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> We're bad for each other, I knew it...


in the best way possible haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

What kind of shoes would you recommend for NY? I have to bring a pair of dressy shoes for company events and plan to use those in the event DH and I go somewhere nice/trendy too, and I'm thinking flats for every thing else - but what kind? and do I do a sandal? its' supposed to be warm there but there are clouds... i really hate and suck at packing. Also, so far, all my outfits seem kind of boring, with the exception of the ones I have for my work functions because there are dress codes for it.. but what does one wear for a full day out, shoes and outfit? i've been using stylebook app to put together outfits and it's working, I have a good base, but not to overpack, i've been quite limiting - HELP! I just want to be comfortable and not risk my feet hurting for all the walking, i'm prepared to do - I've chosen these as my walking shoes right now, and am debating on bringing a pair of cole haan black gladiator sandals, as well as a pair of broken in coach sneakers.


----------



## liznaj

Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread and would like to join you all here if it's okay! [emoji16] Early this year, I sold off a bunch of clothes that I wasn't wearing, or that I had fallen out of love with. I did do some shopping after that but I'm trying to hold myself to little to no shopping till it's time to replace some worn out sweaters and boots when the weather gets cooler. 

The count for items I sold earlier this year
16 dresses
6 tops
4 bottoms
4 pairs of shoes

And my current closet total count!
20 dresses
21 tops
5 pairs of shorts
6 skirts
5 pairs of jeans/pants
7 sweaters/jackets
+ a drawer full of casual tees

1 pair of flats
1 pair of heeled oxfords
2 pairs of sneakers
3 pairs of heeled sandals
3 pairs of really high heels
2 pairs of boots

I was quite surprised when I did the count. Makes me realize I really don't need as many pieces of clothing as I think. Here's to shopping my closet! [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread and would like to join you all here if it's okay! [emoji16] Early this year, I sold off a bunch of clothes that I wasn't wearing, or that I had fallen out of love with. I did do some shopping after that but I'm trying to hold myself to little to no shopping till it's time to replace some worn out sweaters and boots when the weather gets cooler.
> 
> The count for items I sold earlier this year
> 16 dresses
> 6 tops
> 4 bottoms
> 4 pairs of shoes
> 
> And my current closet total count!
> 20 dresses
> 21 tops
> 5 pairs of shorts
> 6 skirts
> 5 pairs of jeans/pants
> 7 sweaters/jackets
> + a drawer full of casual tees
> 
> 1 pair of flats
> 1 pair of heeled oxfords
> 2 pairs of sneakers
> 3 pairs of heeled sandals
> 3 pairs of really high heels
> 2 pairs of boots
> 
> I was quite surprised when I did the count. Makes me realize I really don't need as many pieces of clothing as I think. Here's to shopping my closet! [emoji4]


congrats! I'd love to really pare down.. paring down shoes is already difficult haha... every pair I let go, I bring in like 3! .. way to go!


----------



## StyleEyes

Myrkur said:


> I've also just finished reading Marie Kondo's book and inspired to go through my wardrobe again, it seemed there were still a lot of items that did not *spark joy*, so out they went. This is what's left and I decided to try the folding method.
> 
> View attachment 3364143
> 
> 
> The items that are left are (per category):
> 
> Cardigans and sweaters
> - 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans
> - 1 Brora Cashmere V Neck Sweater
> - 1 Brora Cashmere Grey Biker Cardigan
> 
> Total 4
> 
> Tops and tanks
> - Silk Navy Camisole from Boden
> - White linen top from M&S
> - Black linen top from M&S
> - Striped Tshirt from APC
> - Grey long sleeved cotton basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black long sleeved cotton vneck basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black top from Zara (I use this for more formal wears)
> - Black thin blouse from Zara (also bit more formal)
> - 5 Black tanks to go under shirts and 1 in white
> 
> Total 13
> 
> Pants, jeans and skirts
> 
> - High waisted denim skirt from APC
> - Black Skinny Jeans from Acne Studios
> - Boyfriend jeans from Zara
> - Fitted linen dress vintage
> - Loose linen dress handmade
> - White lace midi skirt Zara
> 
> Total 6
> 
> That makes a total of 23!
> 
> Then there are a  few more items such as jackets, but I will do those later. Then underwear and socks. I'm very happy with what I have now .




You must feel liberated!!  Congrats!! [emoji4]


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> What kind of shoes would you recommend for NY? I have to bring a pair of dressy shoes for company events and plan to use those in the event DH and I go somewhere nice/trendy too, and I'm thinking flats for every thing else - but what kind? and do I do a sandal? its' supposed to be warm there but there are clouds... i really hate and suck at packing. Also, so far, all my outfits seem kind of boring, with the exception of the ones I have for my work functions because there are dress codes for it.. but what does one wear for a full day out, shoes and outfit? i've been using stylebook app to put together outfits and it's working, I have a good base, but not to overpack, i've been quite limiting - HELP! I just want to be comfortable and not risk my feet hurting for all the walking, i'm prepared to do - I've chosen these as my walking shoes right now, and am debating on bringing a pair of cole haan black gladiator sandals, as well as a pair of broken in coach sneakers.




Hi!  Would you be able to post a pic of the outfits you have already planned?  I have a few ideas, if you would like. [emoji5]&#65039;

Oops, forgot to mention...[emoji7] these!  I have a similar pair, but yours are way cooler with the suede(?) bits!


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> these are the ones I bought!
> 
> demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_pod22/dw/image/v2/AALO_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-itemmaster_colehaan/default/dw460230c3/images/large/W02179_C.jpg?sw=560
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/3d/29/3d29f1d5a29015749d203ea293ab6104/cole-haan-kenzie-patent-leather-peep-toe-wedge-pumps.jpg
> 
> colehaan.com/dw/image/v2/AALO_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-itemmaster_colehaan/default/dw09b7b066/images/large/D43760_A.jpg?sw=2000




These brown sandals are sooooo cute!


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> Oh!  maybe I can convince one of my children to move out, so I can have a place like this?




Lol!  I think you should!  [emoji12]


----------



## eggtartapproved

StyleEyes said:


> Hi!  Would you be able to post a pic of the outfits you have already planned?  I have a few ideas, if you would like. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Oops, forgot to mention...[emoji7] these!  I have a similar pair, but yours are way cooler with the suede(?) bits!


tnx! they're actually pony hair =) I'll have to post my outfits tomorrow evening since I use a blackberry and use stylebook on my husband's iphone. Would love the feedback! thanks in advance! =)



StyleEyes said:


> These brown sandals are sooooo cute!


ty! I can't wait to wear them this year =)


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> tnx! they're actually pony hair =) I'll have to post my outfits tomorrow evening since I use a blackberry and use stylebook on my husband's iphone. Would love the feedback! thanks in advance! =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty! I can't wait to wear them this year =)




Oh! Even cuter!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> I've also just finished reading Marie Kondo's book and inspired to go through my wardrobe again, it seemed there were still a lot of items that did not *spark joy*, so out they went. This is what's left and I decided to try the folding method.
> 
> View attachment 3364143
> 
> 
> The items that are left are (per category):
> 
> Cardigans and sweaters
> - 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans
> - 1 Brora Cashmere V Neck Sweater
> - 1 Brora Cashmere Grey Biker Cardigan
> 
> Total 4
> 
> Tops and tanks
> - Silk Navy Camisole from Boden
> - White linen top from M&S
> - Black linen top from M&S
> - Striped Tshirt from APC
> - Grey long sleeved cotton basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black long sleeved cotton vneck basic top from Petit Bateau
> - Black top from Zara (I use this for more formal wears)
> - Black thin blouse from Zara (also bit more formal)
> - 5 Black tanks to go under shirts and 1 in white
> 
> Total 13
> 
> Pants, jeans and skirts
> 
> - High waisted denim skirt from APC
> - Black Skinny Jeans from Acne Studios
> - Boyfriend jeans from Zara
> - Fitted linen dress vintage
> - Loose linen dress handmade
> - White lace midi skirt Zara
> 
> Total 6
> 
> That makes a total of 23!
> 
> Then there are a  few more items such as jackets, but I will do those later. Then underwear and socks. I'm very happy with what I have now .



I am impressed by your closet count, Myrkur! After reading Marie Kondo's book I also sold, gifted and donated many wardrobe and household items. I still have a lot left though. 



liznaj said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread and would like to join you all here if it's okay! [emoji16] Early this year, I sold off a bunch of clothes that I wasn't wearing, or that I had fallen out of love with. I did do some shopping after that but I'm trying to hold myself to little to no shopping till it's time to replace some worn out sweaters and boots when the weather gets cooler.
> 
> The count for items I sold earlier this year
> 16 dresses
> 6 tops
> 4 bottoms
> 4 pairs of shoes
> 
> And my current closet total count!
> 20 dresses
> 21 tops
> 5 pairs of shorts
> 6 skirts
> 5 pairs of jeans/pants
> 7 sweaters/jackets
> + a drawer full of casual tees
> 
> 1 pair of flats
> 1 pair of heeled oxfords
> 2 pairs of sneakers
> 3 pairs of heeled sandals
> 3 pairs of really high heels
> 2 pairs of boots
> 
> I was quite surprised when I did the count. Makes me realize I really don't need as many pieces of clothing as I think. Here's to shopping my closet! [emoji4]



Welcome, liznaj! Great job on reducing the number of pieces in your closet!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> If it's any comfort to you, I bought two pairs on Friday... Only one of them is a staple, nude sandals that go with everything. The others are extremely comfortable, but not at all a staple! So you're definitely doing a better job than I!







eggtartapproved said:


> these are the ones I bought!




eggtart and Marylin, I think I am going to start a new thread "Shopping Other Member's Closets". Haha! I really like all the new shoe purchases. [emoji7]

eggtart, I would advise not to try to be too minimalist with the shoes you take on your trip. I have found the Stylebook app so helpful in my packing; I am able to take much less clothing and still have a lot of different looks. I find it worthwhile to take an extra pair of shoes (or more); I think the gladiator sandals sound great. I also have been taking a small bag on my trips in addition to a larger one. With just these few extra accessories I find it changes the look and feel of my outfits and I feel a lot more pulled together. I still am able to fit everything in my carry on bag.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> congrats! I'd love to really pare down.. paring down shoes is already difficult haha... every pair I let go, I bring in like 3! .. way to go!



Thanks egg! Haha I like the shoes you just got  and I think everyone has their "thing". Mine's probably dresses and bags [emoji21] 



Mimmy said:


> I am impressed by your closet count, Myrkur! After reading Marie Kondo's book I also sold, gifted and donated many wardrobe and household items. I still have a lot left though.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, liznaj! Great job on reducing the number of pieces in your closet!




Thank you for the welcome, Mimmy


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> eggtart and Marylin, I think I am going to start a new thread "Shopping Other Member's Closets". Haha! I really like all the new shoe purchases. [emoji7]
> 
> eggtart, I would advise not to try to be too minimalist with the shoes you take on your trip. I have found the Stylebook app so helpful in my packing; I am able to take much less clothing and still have a lot of different looks. I find it worthwhile to take an extra pair of shoes (or more); I think the gladiator sandals sound great. I also have been taking a small bag on my trips in addition to a larger one. With just these few extra accessories I find it changes the look and feel of my outfits and I feel a lot more pulled together. I still am able to fit everything in my carry on bag.



Tnx, Mimmy. You're probably right, I could stand to bring a few more items. I just read the weather forecast and it now looks like warmer weather than when I checked last week. I'll throw in some shorts now too.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread and would like to join you all here if it's okay! [emoji16] Early this year, I sold off a bunch of clothes that I wasn't wearing, or that I had fallen out of love with. I did do some shopping after that but I'm trying to hold myself to little to no shopping till it's time to replace some worn out sweaters and boots when the weather gets cooler.
> 
> The count for items I sold earlier this year
> 16 dresses
> 6 tops
> 4 bottoms
> 4 pairs of shoes
> 
> And my current closet total count!
> 20 dresses
> 21 tops
> 5 pairs of shorts
> 6 skirts
> 5 pairs of jeans/pants
> 7 sweaters/jackets
> + a drawer full of casual tees
> 
> 1 pair of flats
> 1 pair of heeled oxfords
> 2 pairs of sneakers
> 3 pairs of heeled sandals
> 3 pairs of really high heels
> 2 pairs of boots
> 
> I was quite surprised when I did the count. Makes me realize I really don't need as many pieces of clothing as I think. Here's to shopping my closet! [emoji4]



Liznaj, welcome! Thanks for joining! I think we could use your advice much more than you need ours.... Especially mine, since I'm sooo far away from capsule anything, I could write my own book. 'What Marie Kondo happened not to mention....'  I'm very impressed by your downsizing, although I don't get how you live with only 12 pairs of shoes!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx, Mimmy. You're probably right, I could stand to bring a few more items. I just read the weather forecast and it now looks like warmer weather than when I checked last week. I'll throw in some shorts now too.



Bring sneakers! No matter how they look or match anything, you'll be so grateful if your toes are in shreds to slip into something comfortable! 
My other advice would be not to be too casual which seems to contradict the first one. NYC obviously is one of the most stylish places, so you don't always want to look like a tourist. I found that if I wear something similar to what I would wear for work (without the heels) I feel more confident and fashionable than with just jeans and a T. A skirt or dress might be just as comfy as shorts,  but instantly makes you look more put together. And bring those super pretty brown sandals! They're so summery and cute!


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Liznaj, welcome! Thanks for joining! I think we could use your advice much more than you need ours.... Especially mine, since I'm sooo far away from capsule anything, I could write my own book. 'What Marie Kondo happened not to mention....'  I'm very impressed by your downsizing, although I don't get how you live with only 12 pairs of shoes!



Thank you for the welcome Marylin! 
I would love to read your book [emoji16] Oh and trust me I really want to get more shoes lol. Trying to save on shopping money cause DH and I want to travel and buy a home! 



eggtartapproved said:


> What kind of shoes would you recommend for NY? I have to bring a pair of dressy shoes for company events and plan to use those in the event DH and I go somewhere nice/trendy too, and I'm thinking flats for every thing else - but what kind? and do I do a sandal? its' supposed to be warm there but there are clouds... i really hate and suck at packing. Also, so far, all my outfits seem kind of boring, with the exception of the ones I have for my work functions because there are dress codes for it.. but what does one wear for a full day out, shoes and outfit? i've been using stylebook app to put together outfits and it's working, I have a good base, but not to overpack, i've been quite limiting - HELP! I just want to be comfortable and not risk my feet hurting for all the walking, i'm prepared to do - I've chosen these as my walking shoes right now, and am debating on bringing a pair of cole haan black gladiator sandals, as well as a pair of broken in coach sneakers.




Egg, I know this is a matter of personal choice but if you have some space to spare, I think it would be great to bring a pair or two of cute shoes for choice. I find I often regret when I don't pack some shoe choices for myself. Definitely those gladiator sandals and something that is strictly for comfort. [emoji4] Hope you enjoy the trip!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Tnx for all your feedback ladies! Here's what I've currently come up with. I'll be bringing my converse too just in case. Sorry for the multiple posts but it's not letting me post more


----------



## eggtartapproved

More


----------



## eggtartapproved

Argh sorry for the tiny shot but it just wasn't working right. Here are all the outfits I made


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Argh sorry for the tiny shot but it just wasn't working right. Here are all the outfits I made




Egg I love the variety of outfits! really love the second outfit you posted, the one with the black dress. I spent a lot of time today uploading pictures of my items to an app and it is hard work [emoji15] Hats off to you ladies. I hope I can finish tomorrow haha


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> Argh sorry for the tiny shot but it just wasn't working right. Here are all the outfits I made




Hi!  I like the outfits you made. Do you think you might bring your be sandals?  Would you consider a black trouser as well?  You could really make a ton of outfits with them. You could use them with your heels as well if you aren't feeling a dress or skirt!  

Btw, I [emoji173]&#65039;your black dress!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> Egg I love the variety of outfits! really love the second outfit you posted, the one with the black dress. I spent a lot of time today uploading pictures of my items to an app and it is hard work [emoji15] Hats off to you ladies. I hope I can finish tomorrow haha


Ty! It gets easier once you get through everything and add as u bring in. Good luck! Can't wait to see your outfits! Thnx, I just bought the dress from the jcrew outlets


StyleEyes said:


> Hi!  I like the outfits you made. Do you think you might bring your be sandals?  Would you consider a black trouser as well?  You could really make a ton of outfits with them. You could use them with your heels as well if you aren't feeling a dress or skirt!
> 
> Btw, I [emoji173]&#65039;your black dress!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365730
> View attachment 3365731
> View attachment 3365732
> View attachment 3365733
> View attachment 3365734


thnx for your suggestions! I am going to bring my brown sandals and also threw in a pair of white jeans. I've never thought of wearing trousers when I travel, but it's a good idea! I can actually wear my tuxedo drape pants. The outfit with the black dress I ended up switching the heels for leopard pumps and matching belt for a little added edge. The dress also comes in a red and I think maybe navy but I only saw the black and red in store. I think it's going to be my first legit 'little black dress' haha


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> Ty! It gets easier once you get through everything and add as u bring in. Good luck! Can't wait to see your outfits! Thnx, I just bought the dress from the jcrew outlets
> 
> thnx for your suggestions! I am going to bring my brown sandals and also threw in a pair of white jeans. I've never thought of wearing trousers when I travel, but it's a good idea! I can actually wear my tuxedo drape pants. The outfit with the black dress I ended up switching the heels for leopard pumps and matching belt for a little added edge. The dress also comes in a red and I think maybe navy but I only saw the black and red in store. I think it's going to be my first legit 'little black dress' haha




A nice pair of black trousers are perfect traveling companion, especially in NY!  They can be quite dressed down or pair them with your leopard heels and a black sweater....tres chic[emoji106]

It's perfect for your LBD!  This one is great for cocktails with the girls or a festive holiday party!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Argh sorry for the tiny shot but it just wasn't working right. Here are all the outfits I made







StyleEyes said:


> Hi!  I like the outfits you made. Do you think you might bring your be sandals?  Would you consider a black trouser as well?  You could really make a ton of outfits with them. You could use them with your heels as well if you aren't feeling a dress or skirt!
> 
> Btw, I [emoji173]&#65039;your black dress!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365730
> View attachment 3365731
> View attachment 3365732
> View attachment 3365733
> View attachment 3365734




You really put together a great variety of looks, eggtart! You will be seeing NY in style.


----------



## Mimmy

Here is my outfit for a cocktail event for our current challenge. I wore this dress to a wedding in April, so this is the second time that I have worn it. 

The bag has probably been worn about 7 times. I really love this bag, but find it too small to use on a regular basis. I guess that should mean that I should consider selling it. It really sparks joy though, so I will keep it for now. [emoji170]

The pumps I wear a lot and they are probably my most comfortable heels. I did a lot of standing last night! The sunnies get a lot of wear too. [emoji41]



I don't post many mod shots, but I thought I would to give you an idea of what the dress looks like on. Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Here is my outfit for a cocktail event for our current challenge. I wore this dress to a wedding in April, so this is the second time that I have worn it.
> 
> The bag has probably been worn about 7 times. I really love this bag, but find it too small to use on a regular basis. I guess that should mean that I should consider selling it. It really sparks joy though, so I will keep it for now. [emoji170]
> 
> The pumps I wear a lot and they are probably my most comfortable heels. I did a lot of standing last night! The sunnies get a lot of wear too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3365855
> View attachment 3365856
> 
> I don't post many mod shots, but I thought I would to give you an idea of what the dress looks like on. Sorry about the lighting.



looks fantastic, mimmy! as always, I love those shoes!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Here is my outfit for a cocktail event for our current challenge. I wore this dress to a wedding in April, so this is the second time that I have worn it.
> 
> The bag has probably been worn about 7 times. I really love this bag, but find it too small to use on a regular basis. I guess that should mean that I should consider selling it. It really sparks joy though, so I will keep it for now. [emoji170]
> 
> The pumps I wear a lot and they are probably my most comfortable heels. I did a lot of standing last night! The sunnies get a lot of wear too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3365855
> View attachment 3365856
> 
> I don't post many mod shots, but I thought I would to give you an idea of what the dress looks like on. Sorry about the lighting.



You look fantastic! Thanks for the mod pic, it really shows how pretty the dress is! And of course how pretty you are. 
Don't sell the bag! You might not wear it much,but it is so nice! 
Btw, I love the carpet!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Argh sorry for the tiny shot but it just wasn't working right. Here are all the outfits I made



Eggtart, you did a great job! You'll look great on your trip! The dress is tdf! You might not wear everything, but you'll be glad to have so many choices and how everything goes with everything! Have a save trip tomorrow and enjoy every minute!!


----------



## Marylin

I know Mimmy was in for the challenge to wear items more often that haven't seen the light of day as much as they should. Anybody else? I'm trying hard. So far I've managed to wear a sweater, a dress, and a cardigan. I have a few blouses on the list. I don't wear blouses much, because I almost always put on a jacket, blazer or cardigan and feel too dressed up with a blouse. Maybe I should consider getting rid of a few? Now that it's finally getting warmer here I'll really try to give my summer dresses a lot of wear, and be strict at the end of summer and give away what I didn't wear. So it's now or never!


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> Here is my outfit for a cocktail event for our current challenge. I wore this dress to a wedding in April, so this is the second time that I have worn it.
> 
> The bag has probably been worn about 7 times. I really love this bag, but find it too small to use on a regular basis. I guess that should mean that I should consider selling it. It really sparks joy though, so I will keep it for now. [emoji170]
> 
> The pumps I wear a lot and they are probably my most comfortable heels. I did a lot of standing last night! The sunnies get a lot of wear too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3365855
> View attachment 3365856
> 
> I don't post many mod shots, but I thought I would to give you an idea of what the dress looks like on. Sorry about the lighting.



Mimmy you look amazing!! Lovely outfit. That bag is so pretty. 



Marylin said:


> I know Mimmy was in for the challenge to wear items more often that haven't seen the light of day as much as they should. Anybody else? I'm trying hard. So far I've managed to wear a sweater, a dress, and a cardigan. I have a few blouses on the list. I don't wear blouses much, because I almost always put on a jacket, blazer or cardigan and feel too dressed up with a blouse. Maybe I should consider getting rid of a few? Now that it's finally getting warmer here I'll really try to give my summer dresses a lot of wear, and be strict at the end of summer and give away what I didn't wear. So it's now or never!




I'd like to try too! Just finished uploading pictures of all my clothes to an app, made me realize that some items hardly get worn. This skirt is one of those items. I got it two years ago and love it but I think I've worn it maybe 5 times. These are the outfits I came up with, planning to wear one of these during the weekend. 







I've seen a lot of ladies do the denim shirt + skirt look but haven't tried it out myself, thought it might work with this skirt!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Eggtart, you did a great job! You'll look great on your trip! The dress is tdf! You might not wear everything, but you'll be glad to have so many choices and how everything goes with everything! Have a save trip tomorrow and enjoy every minute!!


tnx, Marylin! I did some more tweaking of my outfits, as I think the weather changed AGAIN since yesterday - looks like it's going to be warmer than we thought. 



liznaj said:


> Mimmy you look amazing!! Lovely outfit. That bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try too! Just finished uploading pictures of all my clothes to an app, made me realize that some items hardly get worn. This skirt is one of those items. I got it two years ago and love it but I think I've worn it maybe 5 times. These are the outfits I came up with, planning to wear one of these during the weekend.
> View attachment 3366153
> 
> View attachment 3366154
> 
> View attachment 3366155
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of ladies do the denim shirt + skirt look but haven't tried it out myself, thought it might work with this skirt!


that's such a sweet skirt! and i really like the outfits you paired it with. I really like the chambray and skirt combo. there are some items i really love too, but they don't get worn too much.. but i figure it's ok, if i love them =) and YAY, you're done uploading all your clothes, the fun can begin!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> looks fantastic, mimmy! as always, I love those shoes!







Marylin said:


> You look fantastic! Thanks for the mod pic, it really shows how pretty the dress is! And of course how pretty you are.
> 
> Don't sell the bag! You might not wear it much,but it is so nice!
> 
> Btw, I love the carpet!




Thanks, eggtart and Marylin! I am going to keep the bag; at least for now. [emoji6]

I love the carpet too, but it's in someone else's house! [emoji23] I will pass the compliment along.


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Mimmy you look amazing!! Lovely outfit. That bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try too! Just finished uploading pictures of all my clothes to an app, made me realize that some items hardly get worn. This skirt is one of those items. I got it two years ago and love it but I think I've worn it maybe 5 times. These are the outfits I came up with, planning to wear one of these during the weekend.
> View attachment 3366153
> 
> View attachment 3366154
> 
> View attachment 3366155
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of ladies do the denim shirt + skirt look but haven't tried it out myself, thought it might work with this skirt!




Thanks, liznaj!

Love your skirt! Your Dior handbag is so pretty; looks like red with fuchsia handles? Great looks too! I really like the denim shirt outfit. 

I really like seeing everyone else's looks. Tbh, I think I get more inspiration from you ladies, than from the blogs that I follow. [emoji8]


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> that's such a sweet skirt! and i really like the outfits you paired it with. I really like the chambray and skirt combo. there are some items i really love too, but they don't get worn too much.. but i figure it's ok, if i love them =) and YAY, you're done uploading all your clothes, the fun can begin!


Thanks egg! I was so relieved when I finally uploaded the last picture lol. Already loving the convenience of using an app to plan outfits! Enjoy New York!!



Mimmy said:


> Thanks, liznaj!
> 
> Love your skirt! Your Dior handbag is so pretty; looks like red with fuchsia handles? Great looks too! I really like the denim shirt outfit.
> 
> I really like seeing everyone else's looks. Tbh, I think I get more inspiration from you ladies, than from the blogs that I follow. [emoji8]


Thank you Mimmy  Yes you're right, it's the red and pink bicolor version! Sharp eyes haha


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Mimmy you look amazing!! Lovely outfit. That bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try too! Just finished uploading pictures of all my clothes to an app, made me realize that some items hardly get worn. This skirt is one of those items. I got it two years ago and love it but I think I've worn it maybe 5 times. These are the outfits I came up with, planning to wear one of these during the weekend.
> View attachment 3366153
> 
> View attachment 3366154
> 
> View attachment 3366155
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of ladies do the denim shirt + skirt look but haven't tried it out myself, thought it might work with this skirt!



Congrats on being done with th app. That's so much work, but it's worth it. 
I like the skirt, also like it with the denim, but just like you, I always think it looks best on others. So it will look great on you! I personally like the first look best, must be the Chanel...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I really like seeing everyone else's looks. Tbh, I think I get more inspiration from you ladies, than from the blogs that I follow. [emoji8]



I do too! You're so right about this! It's probably, because we're all real people, having to dress for real jobs and real life. And don't just pose with perfect makeup and hair wearing the latest styles and prints and patterns.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Congrats on being done with th app. That's so much work, but it's worth it.
> I like the skirt, also like it with the denim, but just like you, I always think it looks best on others. So it will look great on you! I personally like the first look best, must be the Chanel...


Thanks for your thoughts, Marilyn! I'm still between the first and third looks, but the weather has been really hot lately so the first look might win out based on that!



Marylin said:


> I do too! You're so right about this! It's probably, because we're all real people, having to dress for real jobs and real life. And don't just pose with perfect makeup and hair wearing the latest styles and prints and patterns.


Oh this is so true. I love looking at celebrity and blogger style but find it hard to feel like they give me inspiration for my own style, just doesn't translate into my everyday life.


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Argh sorry for the tiny shot but it just wasn't working right. Here are all the outfits I made


very smart! Great pieces, it will be very easy to mix and match during your holiday! Very clever to use neutral pieces and add a couple of pieces in pink. 

Are you also including a scarf? It can be very useful, i.e. Inside the airplane or just as a simple shoulder cover up... 

Agree with the girls, sneakers would be very useful if you planning long walks.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Here is my outfit for a cocktail event for our current challenge. I wore this dress to a wedding in April, so this is the second time that I have worn it.
> 
> The bag has probably been worn about 7 times. I really love this bag, but find it too small to use on a regular basis. I guess that should mean that I should consider selling it. It really sparks joy though, so I will keep it for now. [emoji170]
> 
> The pumps I wear a lot and they are probably my most comfortable heels. I did a lot of standing last night! The sunnies get a lot of wear too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3365855
> View attachment 3365856
> 
> I don't post many mod shots, but I thought I would to give you an idea of what the dress looks like on. Sorry about the lighting.


Beautiful combination, as always! I love the cobalt shoes!!


----------



## MinaAnais

liznaj said:


> Mimmy you look amazing!! Lovely outfit. That bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try too! Just finished uploading pictures of all my clothes to an app, made me realize that some items hardly get worn. This skirt is one of those items. I got it two years ago and love it but I think I've worn it maybe 5 times. These are the outfits I came up with, planning to wear one of these during the weekend.
> View attachment 3366153
> 
> View attachment 3366154
> 
> View attachment 3366155
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of ladies do the denim shirt + skirt look but haven't tried it out myself, thought it might work with this skirt!


Congratulations! Once all clothes are uploaded, it will be easier to see what works and what should be donated or added. I think it's one of the most useful apps ever!!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Can't believe I caught a cold at the end of May!!! Still, I managed to take part on the challenge by wearing both the grey suede courts and black jumpsuit. Here's. The outfit that I recreated in stylebook 



I still haven't read the Marie Kondo book, still, (excluding jewellry and sportswear)  currently i have a total of 55 items, 3 of these knitwear. I finally replaced the old grey and baggy jumper with a new version in blue and navy, i have a feeling i will be using lots in the next couple of weeks !


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Can't believe I caught a cold at the end of May!!! Still, I managed to take part on the challenge by wearing both the grey suede courts and black jumpsuit. Here's. The outfit that I recreated in stylebook
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't read the Marie Kondo book, still, (excluding jewellry and sportswear)  currently i have a total of 55 items, 3 of these knitwear. I finally replaced the old grey and baggy jumper with a new version in blue and navy, i have a feeling i will be using lots in the next couple of weeks !



Wonderful Look, Mina! This jumpsuit should be worn a lot, it's so pretty! Love the sweater with the navy detail! 

55?  including shoes and bags? How do you do it? 

I'm sorry you're not doing well, smart girl to wear a scarf!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Wonderful Look, Mina! This jumpsuit should be worn a lot, it's so pretty! Love the sweater with the navy detail!
> 
> 55?  including shoes and bags? How do you do it?
> 
> I'm sorry you're not doing well, smart girl to wear a scarf!



Thanks for reminding me of the jumpsuit! 

I think I counted 55, yes: 

16 tops (blouses, sweatshirts, knitwear, metallic top...)
2 jumpsuits
7 trousers
13 shoes
1 dress
4 bags (should be 6 as the black one  is broken, need to be replaced with a new one soon and need a clutch)
3 scarves 
3 coats (different weight)
5 jackets / blazers
1 rainproof jacket for walking


I haven't included underwear, sportswear, thermal vests  and jewellry, which is still a difficult  topic...

There are some areas that I would like to improve and add pieces, I am just planing to do it very slowly as I am enjoying this " journey of discovery " . I have noticed that my style is becoming more defined, it's easier to choose the right pieces in the morning and I can sleep a but longer 

I remember my grandmother used to have the tiniest wardrobe ever, but she was always  dressed appropriately and always looked stylish . I'd be very happy if I would be half as good as she was with her wardrobe!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks for reminding me of the jumpsuit!
> 
> I think I counted 55, yes:
> 
> 16 tops (blouses, sweatshirts, knitwear, metallic top...)
> 2 jumpsuits
> 7 trousers
> 13 shoes
> 1 dress
> 4 bags (should be 6 as the black one  is broken, need to be replaced with a new one soon and need a clutch)
> 3 scarves
> 3 coats (different weight)
> 5 jackets / blazers
> 1 rainproof jacket for walking
> 
> 
> I haven't included underwear, sportswear, thermal vests  and jewellry, which is still a difficult  topic...
> 
> There are some areas that I would like to improve and add pieces, I am just planing to do it very slowly as I am enjoying this " journey of discovery " . I have noticed that my style is becoming more defined, it's easier to choose the right pieces in the morning and I can sleep a but longer
> 
> I remember my grandmother used to have the tiniest wardrobe ever, but she was always  dressed appropriately and always looked stylish . I'd be very happy if I would be half as good as she was with her wardrobe!



13 pairs of shoes??  Just my black shoes alone are 13.... I admire you! And am somewhat jealous that you are able to start again, kind of. I do love my clothes, but I also have a lot of things I've had for ages. (I wore a dress today I bought 12 years ago in London - I like it, but it seems like it's been around forever. Some of my clothes are more than 20 years old.) maybe I will have to go through all of it again and be rigorous. But this is about shopping my own wardrobe, right, and not throwing out tons of things. 
Your grandmother sounds like a very chic person, you obviously have inherited her sense of style!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Beautiful combination, as always! I love the cobalt shoes!!



Thanks, Mina!



MinaAnais said:


> Can't believe I caught a cold at the end of May!!! Still, I managed to take part on the challenge by wearing both the grey suede courts and black jumpsuit. Here's. The outfit that I recreated in stylebook
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't read the Marie Kondo book, still, (excluding jewellry and sportswear)  currently i have a total of 55 items, 3 of these knitwear. I finally replaced the old grey and baggy jumper with a new version in blue and navy, i have a feeling i will be using lots in the next couple of weeks !



Sorry that you have a cold, Mina. Your black jumpsuit is a stunner! 

I had already done a major purge before reading the Marie Kondo book. Reading it reinforced the need for me to give more thought to what I was buying, and examine my reluctance to let other things go. I found it to be very helpful. 

With 55 items, and a very well thought out plan to add to your wardrobe, I honestly don't know that you really need to read this book, Mina. 

The other thing that has really helped me is the Stylebook app. Although I like lots of things and had the means to buy them; photographing them and entering them in my closet allowed me to see that I really had much more than I needed. I am not sure that I will ever have a capsule wardrobe, but I don't plan to ever have the amount of clothing and shoes that I had before starting my closet thread. After really refining my handbag collection, I am just about where I want to be with handbags. I have done a lot of selling, gifting and donating the past 2 years. It's been a great experience!


----------



## liznaj

MinaAnais said:


> Can't believe I caught a cold at the end of May!!! Still, I managed to take part on the challenge by wearing both the grey suede courts and black jumpsuit. Here's. The outfit that I recreated in stylebook
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't read the Marie Kondo book, still, (excluding jewellry and sportswear)  currently i have a total of 55 items, 3 of these knitwear. I finally replaced the old grey and baggy jumper with a new version in blue and navy, i have a feeling i will be using lots in the next couple of weeks !




Wow that jumper is stunning!! 55 items is amazing, you inspire me. 
So sorry about your cold, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> very smart! Great pieces, it will be very easy to mix and match during your holiday! Very clever to use neutral pieces and add a couple of pieces in pink.
> 
> Are you also including a scarf? It can be very useful, i.e. Inside the airplane or just as a simple shoulder cover up...
> 
> Agree with the girls, sneakers would be very useful if you planning long walks.


thank you! i did add a scarf! A small one. Just landed, checked in and had dinner at boulod sud and back in the hotel to get some sleep! Hot and humid - happy that I threw in some shorts last second, but didn't pack enough light tops. May have to buy one or two. Happy to report that hte brown cole haan sandals are SUUUUPER comfy and was great for dinner and a stroll afterwards.


MinaAnais said:


> Can't believe I caught a cold at the end of May!!! Still, I managed to take part on the challenge by wearing both the grey suede courts and black jumpsuit. Here's. The outfit that I recreated in stylebook
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't read the Marie Kondo book, still, (excluding jewellry and sportswear)  currently i have a total of 55 items, 3 of these knitwear. I finally replaced the old grey and baggy jumper with a new version in blue and navy, i have a feeling i will be using lots in the next couple of weeks !


hope you feel better soon! I love the items, especially the shoes!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> 13 pairs of shoes??  Just my black shoes alone are 13.... I admire you! And am somewhat jealous that you are able to start again, kind of. I do love my clothes, but I also have a lot of things I've had for ages. (I wore a dress today I bought 12 years ago in London - I like it, but it seems like it's been around forever. Some of my clothes are more than 20 years old.) maybe I will have to go through all of it again and be rigorous. But this is about shopping my own wardrobe, right, and not throwing out tons of things.
> Your grandmother sounds like a very chic person, you obviously have inherited her sense of style!



Lol Marylin, I  doubt I'd be able to insert a foot on my trousers of 20 years ago! I was a size 34 - 36 back in Germany, I am now a size 38 top but still very heavy on my legs. I think it's incredible that you can fit in the old clothes, you should be very proud!  



Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Mina!
> Sorry that you have a cold, Mina. Your black jumpsuit is a stunner!
> 
> I had already done a major purge before reading the Marie Kondo book. Reading it reinforced the need for me to give more thought to what I was buying, and examine my reluctance to let other things go. I found it to be very helpful.
> 
> With 55 items, and a very well thought out plan to add to your wardrobe, I honestly don't know that you really need to read this book, Mina.
> 
> The other thing that has really helped me is the Stylebook app. Although I like lots of things and had the means to buy them; photographing them and entering them in my closet allowed me to see that I really had much more than I needed. I am not sure that I will ever have a capsule wardrobe, but I don't plan to ever have the amount of clothing and shoes that I had before starting my closet thread. After really refining my handbag collection, I am just about where I want to be with handbags. I have done a lot of selling, gifting and donating the past 2 years. It's been a great experience!



Thanks Mimmy! I believe it is important to be surrounded by objects and people that one loves. The Marie Kondo book sounds very similar to "project 333", which I came across a while ago ( http://bemorewithless.com/project-333/). While it is very inspiring, I think it's too strict for me, I couldn't live with 33 items only!

The stylebook app is so simple and so useful! It helps to identify the weak areas of my wardrobe, and I am very thankful to the ladies in this thread as you've been a great source of inspiration for me. I don't think I'd ever bought a red without this thread! 



liznaj said:


> Wow that jumper is stunning!! 55 items is amazing, you inspire me.
> So sorry about your cold, I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks Liznaj! There is lot to learn in this thread, i am definitely not the inspiring one!



eggtartapproved said:


> thank you! i did add a scarf! A small one. Just landed, checked in and had dinner at boulod sud and back in the hotel to get some sleep! Hot and humid - happy that I threw in some shorts last second, but didn't pack enough light tops. May have to buy one or two. Happy to report that hte brown cole haan sandals are SUUUUPER comfy and was great for dinner and a stroll afterwards.
> 
> hope you feel better soon! I love the items, especially the shoes!



Thanks Eggtartapproved! Hope you'll have a fab time in New York!


----------



## Marylin

Some of you might remember that I was looking for a blue Chanel bag. I had found the perfect one in London in November, but passed it, because it would have been stupid to by in pounds. I think it was about 5000 £. When I was back I couldn't find it anymore, still wanted something blue to match jeans outfits, but also still kind of wanted a WOC. Guess what Chanel had when I picked up my earrings from repair yesterday?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Lol Marylin, I  doubt I'd be able to insert a foot on my trousers of 20 years ago! I was a size 34 - 36 back in Germany, I am now a size 38 top but still very heavy on my legs. I think it's incredible that you can fit in the old clothes, you should be very proud!



Mina, you're too kind. It just means I was always this big - just got even bigger in between... I'm just glad I got back into 36/38. I'm still struggling though. 
I really should do another clean out. Especially the dresses that I had kept are just too girly now, even though not all of them are 20 years old... Well, I'm not either.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Some of you might remember that I was looking for a blue Chanel bag. I had found the perfect one in London in November, but passed it, because it would have been stupid to by in pounds. I think it was about 5000 £. When I was back I couldn't find it anymore, still wanted something blue to match jeans outfits, but also still kind of wanted a WOC. Guess what Chanel had when I picked up my earrings from repair yesterday?




WOW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
That is so stunning!!! I've never seen this multicolor version woc before, I'm going to be spending the rest of the afternoon googling about this woc lol. Congrats! Sooo beautiful!


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> WOW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> That is so stunning!!! I've never seen this multicolor version woc before, I'm going to be spending the rest of the afternoon googling about this woc lol. Congrats! Sooo beautiful!



Liznaj, thank you so much! I thought the same thing when I saw it. I have put it in a dozen stylebook outfits already.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Some of you might remember that I was looking for a blue Chanel bag. I had found the perfect one in London in November, but passed it, because it would have been stupid to by in pounds. I think it was about 5000 £. When I was back I couldn't find it anymore, still wanted something blue to match jeans outfits, but also still kind of wanted a WOC. Guess what Chanel had when I picked up my earrings from repair yesterday?




OMG! This is stunning, Marylin! I hope that this ends up in our shared closet. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> OMG! This is stunning, Marylin! I hope that this ends up in our shared closet. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



 The cobalt really is more your color than mine, isn't? Your style must have rubbed off on me...
I was considering the cobalt lamb skin WOC with ghw and a boy WOC with shw, but the minute I saw the tricolor, I knew. They only got two total. The other one had sold just a few hours earlier. So I guess I was lucky this time.


----------



## Marylin

Oh and this is the backside. Looks a smiling face to me.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Liznaj, thank you so much! I thought the same thing when I saw it. I have put it in a dozen stylebook outfits already.




Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## StyleEyes

Marylin said:


> Some of you might remember that I was looking for a blue Chanel bag. I had found the perfect one in London in November, but passed it, because it would have been stupid to by in pounds. I think it was about 5000 £. When I was back I couldn't find it anymore, still wanted something blue to match jeans outfits, but also still kind of wanted a WOC. Guess what Chanel had when I picked up my earrings from repair yesterday?




Marylin, this is so beautiful!  Congrats, this bag is super special!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Oh and this is the backside. Looks a smiling face to me.


Stunning!!!  It's very beautiful, great colour!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Some of you might remember that I was looking for a blue Chanel bag. I had found the perfect one in London in November, but passed it, because it would have been stupid to by in pounds. I think it was about 5000 £. When I was back I couldn't find it anymore, still wanted something blue to match jeans outfits, but also still kind of wanted a WOC. Guess what Chanel had when I picked up my earrings from repair yesterday?



this is AMAZING! I love it!!! congrats! just popping in quickly to catch up on posts!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you liznaj, Style Eyes, Mina and Eggtart! I'll have to come up with a reason to wear it! Mina, I knew you'd like the color. 
Eggtart, how's New York? Are you happy with the content of your suitcase?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Thank you liznaj, Style Eyes, Mina and Eggtart! I'll have to come up with a reason to wear it! Mina, I knew you'd like the color.
> Eggtart, how's New York? Are you happy with the content of your suitcase?



Trip has been amazing! So much walking. Loving it. The weather has been really really hot and humid so I'm glad i threw in a couple of shorts last minute and a dress. Mostly been wearing those and have not needed to wear jeans except for one evening.must go buy a shirt now to battle the heat haha.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Trip has been amazing! So much walking. Loving it. The weather has been really really hot and humid so I'm glad i threw in a couple of shorts last minute and a dress. Mostly been wearing those and have not needed to wear jeans except for one evening.must go buy a shirt now to battle the heat haha.




So glad to hear you're having a good time!


----------



## liznaj

DH just got me this Swarovski necklace [emoji7]






I had told him some time back that I'd like a small dainty necklace I could wear everyday and I think this is it! It's really tiny, which I prefer for an everyday necklace. 

I also have a new bag on its way to me... I avoided all the designer sales over Memorial Day weekend and thought I was safe, but fell victim to a cute no brand tote instead lol. Will post a picture here when I receive it! That will be more of a pool/beach day summer tote as it's a straw bag.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Some of you might remember that I was looking for a blue Chanel bag. I had found the perfect one in London in November, but passed it, because it would have been stupid to by in pounds. I think it was about 5000 £. When I was back I couldn't find it anymore, still wanted something blue to match jeans outfits, but also still kind of wanted a WOC. Guess what Chanel had when I picked up my earrings from repair yesterday?




Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!! I can't wait to see you pair it!


----------



## joysyoggi

I am new to this club!! Just downloaded the style book app and so far I am loving it. I really need to save some money and shopping is no-no for me at the moment!


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> DH just got me this Swarovski necklace [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had told him some time back that I'd like a small dainty necklace I could wear everyday and I think this is it! It's really tiny, which I prefer for an everyday necklace.
> 
> I also have a new bag on its way to me... I avoided all the designer sales over Memorial Day weekend and thought I was safe, but fell victim to a cute no brand tote instead lol. Will post a picture here when I receive it! That will be more of a pool/beach day summer tote as it's a straw bag.



Liznaj, how pretty. You know they also make earrings in the same style...


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!! I can't wait to see you pair it!



Thanks Jen, hopefully it gets more wear than the black one.


----------



## Marylin

joysyoggi said:


> I am new to this club!! Just downloaded the style book app and so far I am loving it. I really need to save some money and shopping is no-no for me at the moment!



Joysyoggi, welcome! This thread has helped at least consider some of the  purchases we've made, I think. Some of us have set a budget, some are really good about keeping it. I'm not doing so well, I'm afraid. I should take Chanel out of the equation. 
We would love to see some of your stylebook looks, would you like to share?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Trip has been amazing! So much walking. Loving it. The weather has been really really hot and humid so I'm glad i threw in a couple of shorts last minute and a dress. Mostly been wearing those and have not needed to wear jeans except for one evening.must go buy a shirt now to battle the heat haha.



Funny how we end up wearing what we just took as backup.  
Good to hear you're having fun!


----------



## joysyoggi

Marylin said:


> Joysyoggi, welcome! This thread has helped at least consider some of the  purchases we've made, I think. Some of us have set a budget, some are really good about keeping it. I'm not doing so well, I'm afraid. I should take Chanel out of the equation.
> We would love to see some of your stylebook looks, would you like to share?



Marylin, of course! I am still slowly adding my pieces on the app. Planning on doing one category a day, today I have done the handbag section.

I really should stop buying bags.  mid-season sale is scary  I need to keep my head straight


----------



## Marylin

joysyoggi said:


> Marylin, of course! I am still slowly adding my pieces on the app. Planning on doing one category a day, today I have done the handbag section.
> 
> I really should stop buying bags.  mid-season sale is scary  I need to keep my head straight



The app will definitely help you see what you've got and what you might and might not need.


----------



## liznaj

joysyoggi said:


> I am new to this club!! Just downloaded the style book app and so far I am loving it. I really need to save some money and shopping is no-no for me at the moment!


Hi! Welcome 



Marylin said:


> Liznaj, how pretty. You know they also make earrings in the same style...


Haha Marylin, yes I noticed the earrings! They also have a dressier version of the necklace. Everything is so pretty, got to shield my eyes from temptation


----------



## bakeacookie

I think I need to be held more accountable in terms of clothes and shoes. Haha. 

But first things first,

How did you all determine a budget for the month/quarter/year?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bakeacookie said:


> I think I need to be held more accountable in terms of clothes and shoes. Haha.
> 
> But first things first,
> 
> How did you all determine a budget for the month/quarter/year?




For me, my budget changed dramatically last year when I returned to university, after having a great full time salary for years... This switch meant living on a student income with very limited disposal cash....

Now, when I want something out of my budget I sell my unused shoes/bags/clothes on ebay... 

Clothing I now only purchase on sale, as I just can't afford to pay full price... 
This is temporary, until I finish uni and return to the work force, but I will definitely try to remain frugal when it comes to luxury items and fashion...

My style has also change, I try to stick to the classics, so they won't go out off fashion..


----------



## LVk8

Still purging, no new adds except a backless long sleeve shirt gifted from a friend.  Comfy for yoga and such!  Still on the lookout for a pair of summer flats but am committed to my "rules" so only really browsing Nordstrom/Rack since I have a gift card to spend.

I'm at a point where I'm having a hard time making more purges.  Dresses - I'm OK with the fact I have a lot bc I wear them pretty much everyday.  Plus some that I wear for work I would never wear socially and vice versa so they all get worn.  And I have enough space in my closet right now that I can hang things without seasonal rotation / storage so I have sweater dresses hanging that I'm not going to wear again probably until October at the earliest.  Or fancy occasion dresses that I only wear a few times per year but I have enough events that it's nice to have a few options to choose from.      

The things I look at that I can't bring myself to toss but know I ~could~ cut tend to fall into two categories:

1) Basics that don't necessarily spark joy but are annoying to re-purchase when you need one.  Like single color button down shirts.  I have two silk, one professional white, one chambray and two cotton 3/4 sleeve.  I can probably find one or two to let go though.

2) Clothes that are a bit more "forgiving" in case I gain a few pounds. I lost 20-25lbs over the last year & got rid of all my too large clothes and altered a bunch of my most loved ones that I wanted to keep but I am having a hard time getting rid of a couple looser silhouettes.  Like floaty skirts even though I favor pencil skirts.  Maybe just hang on to one and toss the others?

I think also bc I'm coming off of a heavy season of work travels / entertaining my monthly visitor & can tell I'm a touch more voluminous since I've been off my workout routine that I feel like I have to hang on to the roomier things "just in case" so I'm not in a position where the contents of my closet make me feel bad bc I can't fit into anything 

This isn't currently true but I can tell on my most fitted dresses that if I don't get my rear in gear pronto it's going to be a challenge to zip them up.  So into the pool and back to yoga with me!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> For me, my budget changed dramatically last year when I returned to university, after having a great full time salary for years... This switch meant living on a student income with very limited disposal cash....
> 
> Now, when I want something out of my budget I sell my unused shoes/bags/clothes on ebay...
> 
> Clothing I now only purchase on sale, as I just can't afford to pay full price...
> This is temporary, until I finish uni and return to the work force, but I will definitely try to remain frugal when it comes to luxury items and fashion...
> 
> My style has also change, I try to stick to the classics, so they won't go out off fashion..




When I graduated from uni and began working full time  a few years ago, I went crazy and bought everything I wanted. 

Now I have a lot but would still like to make additions, and I have to be more responsible and save more money for a house and travel. 

I sort of prefer to upgrade my things now, but I need to budget it all.


----------



## liznaj

bakeacookie said:


> I think I need to be held more accountable in terms of clothes and shoes. Haha.
> 
> But first things first,
> 
> How did you all determine a budget for the month/quarter/year?


I don't set an amount actually, I've been using money from selling clothes, shoes, bags that I purged so it doesn't come from my household budget. I know that amount isn't going to last forever, so I'm thinking of setting aside a very small amount every month, so if I want to get something I'd have to save it up and think carefully. 

I also hold myself to shopping bans, e.g this year it's no more shoes for the rest of the year because I already bought 3 pairs, no more dresses etc. So for me it's more about reviewing what I own, what I've bought and being mindful where I shouldn't add anymore items. (But bake you know that I just broke my bag ban over the weekend lol so these don't always work either.) If I didn't do this, I'd be back to leisure shopping every weekend like I used to, that was horrible.



LVk8 said:


> Still purging, no new adds except a backless long sleeve shirt gifted from a friend.  Comfy for yoga and such!  Still on the lookout for a pair of summer flats but am committed to my "rules" so only really browsing Nordstrom/Rack since I have a gift card to spend.
> 
> I'm at a point where I'm having a hard time making more purges.  Dresses - I'm OK with the fact I have a lot bc I wear them pretty much everyday.  Plus some that I wear for work I would never wear socially and vice versa so they all get worn.  And I have enough space in my closet right now that I can hang things without seasonal rotation / storage so I have sweater dresses hanging that I'm not going to wear again probably until October at the earliest.  Or fancy occasion dresses that I only wear a few times per year but I have enough events that it's nice to have a few options to choose from.
> 
> The things I look at that I can't bring myself to toss but know I ~could~ cut tend to fall into two categories:
> 
> 1) Basics that don't necessarily spark joy but are annoying to re-purchase when you need one.  Like single color button down shirts.  I have two silk, one professional white, one chambray and two cotton 3/4 sleeve.  I can probably find one or two to let go though.
> 
> 2) Clothes that are a bit more "forgiving" in case I gain a few pounds. I lost 20-25lbs over the last year & got rid of all my too large clothes and altered a bunch of my most loved ones that I wanted to keep but I am having a hard time getting rid of a couple looser silhouettes.  Like floaty skirts even though I favor pencil skirts.  Maybe just hang on to one and toss the others?
> 
> I think also bc I'm coming off of a heavy season of work travels / entertaining my monthly visitor & can tell I'm a touch more voluminous since I've been off my workout routine that I feel like I have to hang on to the roomier things "just in case" so I'm not in a position where the contents of my closet make me feel bad bc I can't fit into anything
> 
> This isn't currently true but I can tell on my most fitted dresses that if I don't get my rear in gear pronto it's going to be a challenge to zip them up.  So into the pool and back to yoga with me!


I think it sounds like you're doing a great job with purging! With the two categories you mentioned, I can see why you're hesitant to purge those and I don't necessarily think you have to, especially the basics. About the more forgiving clothes, your idea of keeping one (or maybe two) and purging the rest sounds very fair.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I think I need to be held more accountable in terms of clothes and shoes. Haha.
> 
> But first things first,
> 
> How did you all determine a budget for the month/quarter/year?



I'm probably not the expert on budgets and keeping one, but to answer your question: 
2015 was the first year I actually kept track of what I bought and how much I spent. I've always only used my personal money that I had left at the end of the month, after all bills were paid, savings saved and money for bigger projects firmly put to the side. I never use money from our joint account or my husband's credit cards for shopping.

For 2016 I decided to try to spent only two thirds of that amount. Not so much,because I needed to save, but because I wanted to see, if I could. After all, it's just stuff!

I'm always thrown off budget by Chanel though...:shame:

I had and am still having quite a challenge, because I went down about 2 dress sizes. So I slowly had to replace most of my clothes or get them altered. I'm just now starting to redefine my style yet again, and it's quite a task. 

Some of the ladies on this thread are much more disciplined and great with their budget. I still have so much to learn!


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> For me, my budget changed dramatically last year when I returned to university, after having a great full time salary for years... This switch meant living on a student income with very limited disposal cash....
> 
> Now, when I want something out of my budget I sell my unused shoes/bags/clothes on ebay...
> 
> Clothing I now only purchase on sale, as I just can't afford to pay full price...
> This is temporary, until I finish uni and return to the work force, but I will definitely try to remain frugal when it comes to luxury items and fashion...
> 
> My style has also change, I try to stick to the classics, so they won't go out off fashion..



I think it's smart to buy classics, but sometimes you will need a bit of glam, right? It's like trying to loose weight by not having any candy, and it's pure torture. Trust me, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Still purging, no new adds except a backless long sleeve shirt gifted from a friend.  Comfy for yoga and such!  Still on the lookout for a pair of summer flats but am committed to my "rules" so only really browsing Nordstrom/Rack since I have a gift card to spend.
> 
> I'm at a point where I'm having a hard time making more purges.  Dresses - I'm OK with the fact I have a lot bc I wear them pretty much everyday.  Plus some that I wear for work I would never wear socially and vice versa so they all get worn.  And I have enough space in my closet right now that I can hang things without seasonal rotation / storage so I have sweater dresses hanging that I'm not going to wear again probably until October at the earliest.  Or fancy occasion dresses that I only wear a few times per year but I have enough events that it's nice to have a few options to choose from.
> 
> The things I look at that I can't bring myself to toss but know I ~could~ cut tend to fall into two categories:
> 
> 1) Basics that don't necessarily spark joy but are annoying to re-purchase when you need one.  Like single color button down shirts.  I have two silk, one professional white, one chambray and two cotton 3/4 sleeve.  I can probably find one or two to let go though.
> 
> 2) Clothes that are a bit more "forgiving" in case I gain a few pounds. I lost 20-25lbs over the last year & got rid of all my too large clothes and altered a bunch of my most loved ones that I wanted to keep but I am having a hard time getting rid of a couple looser silhouettes.  Like floaty skirts even though I favor pencil skirts.  Maybe just hang on to one and toss the others?
> 
> I think also bc I'm coming off of a heavy season of work travels / entertaining my monthly visitor & can tell I'm a touch more voluminous since I've been off my workout routine that I feel like I have to hang on to the roomier things "just in case" so I'm not in a position where the contents of my closet make me feel bad bc I can't fit into anything
> 
> This isn't currently true but I can tell on my most fitted dresses that if I don't get my rear in gear pronto it's going to be a challenge to zip them up.  So into the pool and back to yoga with me!



I'm with you about wanting to keep a few bigger clothes just in case. The thing is though: if your body changes, so will your style. It's probably OK to keep a few basics, but I wouldn't (and personally didn't) keep my plus-size wardrobe. It's too easy to just put on bigger pants, if your smaller ones don't fit.  I'd rather try to get back into the smaller ones. And I do. And it's hard.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> I think it's smart to buy classics, but sometimes you will need a bit of glam, right? It's like trying to loose weight by not having any candy, and it's pure torture. Trust me, I know what I'm talking about.



Haha this is exactly why I hang on to my gold sequin pencil skirt.  I love it but it really only gets worn maybe 1-2x a year.



Marylin said:


> I'm with you about wanting to keep a few bigger clothes just in case. The thing is though: if your body changes, so will your style. It's probably OK to keep a few basics, but I wouldn't (and personally didn't) keep my plus-size wardrobe. It's too easy to just put on bigger pants, if your smaller ones don't fit.  I'd rather try to get back into the smaller ones. And I do. And it's hard.



It's not plus size stuff necessarily though, I got rid of all of those. What I have that I feel like I could let go but am having trouble with are things that are more loose in their shape.  Like A line / pleated vs fitted.  Or I guess now that I'm more of a S and not a M some of the things I'm thinking of are size M but still look fine on with cool belts and what have you.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> When I graduated from uni and began working full time  a few years ago, I went crazy and bought everything I wanted.
> 
> Now I have a lot but would still like to make additions, and I have to be more responsible and save more money for a house and travel.
> 
> I sort of prefer to upgrade my things now, but I need to budget it all.



Your wardrobe is so beautiful! I think you're doing a great job and have truly found a unique style.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Your wardrobe is so beautiful! I think you're doing a great job and have truly found a unique style.




Thank you! 
I'm trying to upgrade certain things and get a few things that can change it up easily. [emoji4] but I can't keep going crazy! [emoji85]


----------



## sunshinesash

Today is my first day of a shopping ban for the month of June. I've never tried this before, so here's to mustering up the commitment, resolve, and dedication to making this work! 

I'm a huge sale shopper, often buying things just because they're a 'great deal', and I also find I like to collect multiples of pieces...both of which adds sheer volume to a closet that is already overflowing. 

I am aiming to start shopping my OWN wardrobe, as I have lots of great pieces that have gotten little to no wear. I am also working on decluttering first-donating or tossing, and then organizing what's left second, as there is a lot I've held onto that is just taking up space. 

I will only be buying 'absolutes' this month, as in beauty/skincare/body products that I run out of. No new purchases 'just to try', and an all out ban on any clothing products or shoes. 

If I make it through this month successfully, I will reward myself with one really special purchase! 

These are steps I'm trying to take, towards living more minimalistically, and consequently more happily. Shopping has become a 'time-filler' for me, so I will be replacing that with new habits- exercise & reading all of the books that have gathered up dust on my shelves!


----------



## Marylin

sunshinesash said:


> Today is my first day of a shopping ban for the month of June. I've never tried this before, so here's to mustering up the commitment, resolve, and dedication to making this work!
> 
> I'm a huge sale shopper, often buying things just because they're a 'great deal', and I also find I like to collect multiples of pieces...both of which adds sheer volume to a closet that is already overflowing.
> 
> I am aiming to start shopping my OWN wardrobe, as I have lots of great pieces that have gotten little to no wear. I am also working on decluttering first-donating or tossing, and then organizing what's left second, as there is a lot I've held onto that is just taking up space.
> 
> I will only be buying 'absolutes' this month, as in beauty/skincare/body products that I run out of. No new purchases 'just to try', and an all out ban on any clothing products or shoes.
> 
> If I make it through this month successfully, I will reward myself with one really special purchase!
> 
> These are steps I'm trying to take, towards living more minimalistically, and consequently more happily. Shopping has become a 'time-filler' for me, so I will be replacing that with new habits- exercise & reading all of the books that have gathered up dust on my shelves!



Yeah to your commitment! Many of us have been or were guilty of what you're describing, I was for sure! I like that you've planned out what to do, instead of shopping. You'll make it, we'll support you! And June only has 30 days!


----------



## liznaj

sunshinesash said:


> Today is my first day of a shopping ban for the month of June. I've never tried this before, so here's to mustering up the commitment, resolve, and dedication to making this work!
> 
> I'm a huge sale shopper, often buying things just because they're a 'great deal', and I also find I like to collect multiples of pieces...both of which adds sheer volume to a closet that is already overflowing.
> 
> I am aiming to start shopping my OWN wardrobe, as I have lots of great pieces that have gotten little to no wear. I am also working on decluttering first-donating or tossing, and then organizing what's left second, as there is a lot I've held onto that is just taking up space.
> 
> I will only be buying 'absolutes' this month, as in beauty/skincare/body products that I run out of. No new purchases 'just to try', and an all out ban on any clothing products or shoes.
> 
> If I make it through this month successfully, I will reward myself with one really special purchase!
> 
> These are steps I'm trying to take, towards living more minimalistically, and consequently more happily. Shopping has become a 'time-filler' for me, so I will be replacing that with new habits- exercise & reading all of the books that have gathered up dust on my shelves!




You can do it!


----------



## bakeacookie

sunshinesash said:


> Today is my first day of a shopping ban for the month of June. I've never tried this before, so here's to mustering up the commitment, resolve, and dedication to making this work!
> 
> I'm a huge sale shopper, often buying things just because they're a 'great deal', and I also find I like to collect multiples of pieces...both of which adds sheer volume to a closet that is already overflowing.
> 
> I am aiming to start shopping my OWN wardrobe, as I have lots of great pieces that have gotten little to no wear. I am also working on decluttering first-donating or tossing, and then organizing what's left second, as there is a lot I've held onto that is just taking up space.
> 
> I will only be buying 'absolutes' this month, as in beauty/skincare/body products that I run out of. No new purchases 'just to try', and an all out ban on any clothing products or shoes.
> 
> If I make it through this month successfully, I will reward myself with one really special purchase!
> 
> These are steps I'm trying to take, towards living more minimalistically, and consequently more happily. Shopping has become a 'time-filler' for me, so I will be replacing that with new habits- exercise & reading all of the books that have gathered up dust on my shelves!




I need to do this too!


----------



## sunshinesash

Marylin said:


> Yeah to your commitment! Many of us have been or were guilty of what you're describing, I was for sure! I like that you've planned out what to do, instead of shopping. You'll make it, we'll support you! And June only has 30 days!





liznaj said:


> You can do it!


Thanks for the support, ladies. I was tempted today in the mall to pick a few 'cheap and cheerful' cropped tops, but I just quickly walked past the store entrances telling myself internally- can you make it until the end of June WITHOUT this piece? 
of course, the answer was a resounding, YES! I'm hoping that this can become a mental habit to abide by, and eventually one to live by- can you do without this piece? most likely, you sure as heck can! 



bakeacookie said:


> I need to do this too!


No better day to start than today, girlie!


----------



## liznaj

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies. I was tempted today in the mall to pick a few 'cheap and cheerful' cropped tops, but I just quickly walked past the store entrances telling myself internally- can you make it until the end of June WITHOUT this piece?
> 
> of course, the answer was a resounding, YES! I'm hoping that this can become a mental habit to abide by, and eventually one to live by- can you do without this piece? most likely, you sure as heck can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No better day to start than today, girlie!




Good job on resisting! Yeah I find that asking myself "do I need this?" Or "do I think I'll still want this in a month?" Has been key to cutting down on buying clothes I really don't need.


----------



## bakeacookie

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies. I was tempted today in the mall to pick a few 'cheap and cheerful' cropped tops, but I just quickly walked past the store entrances telling myself internally- can you make it until the end of June WITHOUT this piece?
> of course, the answer was a resounding, YES! I'm hoping that this can become a mental habit to abide by, and eventually one to live by- can you do without this piece? most likely, you sure as heck can!
> 
> 
> No better day to start than today, girlie!


Haha, starting today! (technically I started last week, but I feel I haven't fully committed).


liznaj said:


> Good job on resisting! Yeah I find that asking myself "do I need this?" Or "do I think I'll still want this in a month?" Has been key to cutting down on buying clothes I really don't need.



Those are good questions, and now a shirt I bought from the rack may be returned.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Trip has been amazing! So much walking. Loving it. The weather has been really really hot and humid so I'm glad i threw in a couple of shorts last minute and a dress. Mostly been wearing those and have not needed to wear jeans except for one evening.must go buy a shirt now to battle the heat haha.



Glad you're having a great time, eggtart! And it's true if the weather isn't what you planned for, you can absolutely buy something new! [emoji6]



liznaj said:


> DH just got me this Swarovski necklace [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had told him some time back that I'd like a small dainty necklace I could wear everyday and I think this is it! It's really tiny, which I prefer for an everyday necklace.
> 
> I also have a new bag on its way to me... I avoided all the designer sales over Memorial Day weekend and thought I was safe, but fell victim to a cute no brand tote instead lol. Will post a picture here when I receive it! That will be more of a pool/beach day summer tote as it's a straw bag.



Beautiful necklace, liznaj! What a sweet DH. Can't wait to see your new bag. I always want to have a straw bag during the summer; just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## Mimmy

joysyoggi said:


> Marylin, of course! I am still slowly adding my pieces on the app. Planning on doing one category a day, today I have done the handbag section.
> 
> 
> 
> I really should stop buying bags.  mid-season sale is scary  I need to keep my head straight



Once you have your current wardrobe entered into your Stylebook closet, adding new purchases is much easier. Looking forward to seeing your looks when you are ready to show some!



bakeacookie said:


> I think I need to be held more accountable in terms of clothes and shoes. Haha.
> 
> But first things first,
> 
> How did you all determine a budget for the month/quarter/year?



Sometime in 2014 I started tracking all my wardrobe purchases. 2015 was the first full year that I was able to tally all of my spending. It ended up being an amount that I thought was reasonable, but I thought that I would like to reduce my spending too. I came up with a range for 2016; 30% less than last year's budget, to up to the same amount I spent last year. I then just divided this by 4 to come up with my quarterly budget. I am currently at about last year's budget. So although I have not yet reduced my spending compared to last year, I have stayed on track. 

I have a totally separate handbag budget. If I bought an expensive slg, I would also use this money. For 2016, I really wanted the Pico MM, so I increased my handbag budget compared to last year. I allotted more than I needed, just in case. I still have $400 left in my bag budget. Not enough for the slg's I have in mind. If I don't think of another way to fund the rest of my slg this year, I will probably roll this money into my 2017 budget. 

I also have done a pretty decent job of sticking to my "buy and do not buy" lists. This year I have managed to pass by some great designer bargains because they were not on my buy list. Really not "bargains" if I don't really need them and won't end up wearing them a lot. I would rather save that money for something on my buy list even if that means waiting ...


----------



## Mimmy

Sophie-Rose, sounds like you have a smart plan to stay on budget!

LVk8, I think that I am pretty close to being done with purging my closet too. Yesterday I donated a few more things. All except one item had gotten a lot of wear. One shirt was newish; purchased last summer, and worn 2 times. It just really didn't end up fitting my style. It was a "great bargain" though. So lesson learned again, bargains that don't get worn are a big waste of money. 


sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies. I was tempted today in the mall to pick a few 'cheap and cheerful' cropped tops, but I just quickly walked past the store entrances telling myself internally- can you make it until the end of June WITHOUT this piece?
> 
> of course, the answer was a resounding, YES! I'm hoping that this can become a mental habit to abide by, and eventually one to live by- can you do without this piece? most likely, you sure as heck can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No better day to start than today, girlie!



Great job on not buying the crop tops, sunshinesash! And if I commit to it; I will be held accountable. So I am also going to join you in making June a no wardrobe purchase month. I'm getting nervous already! [emoji15]


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> Glad you're having a great time, eggtart! And it's true if the weather isn't what you planned for, you can absolutely buy something new! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful necklace, liznaj! What a sweet DH. Can't wait to see your new bag. I always want to have a straw bag during the summer; just haven't found the right one yet.



Thanks Mimmy! I've wanted a straw bag for a long time too, I think this is the one but we'll see when it arrives! 



Mimmy said:


> Once you have your current wardrobe entered into your Stylebook closet, adding new purchases is much easier. Looking forward to seeing your looks when you are ready to show some!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime in 2014 I started tracking all my wardrobe purchases. 2015 was the first full year that I was able to tally all of my spending. It ended up being an amount that I thought was reasonable, but I thought that I would like to reduce my spending too. I came up with a range for 2016; 30% less than last year's budget, to up to the same amount I spent last year. I then just divided this by 4 to come up with my quarterly budget. I am currently at about last year's budget. So although I have not yet reduced my spending compared to last year, I have stayed on track.
> 
> I have a totally separate handbag budget. If I bought an expensive slg, I would also use this money. For 2016, I really wanted the Pico MM, so I increased my handbag budget compared to last year. I allotted more than I needed, just in case. I still have $400 left in my bag budget. Not enough for the slg's I have in mind. If I don't think of another way to fund the rest of my slg this year, I will probably roll this money into my 2017 budget.
> 
> I also have done a pretty decent job of sticking to my "buy and do not buy" lists. This year I have managed to pass by some great designer bargains because they were not on my buy list. Really not "bargains" if I don't really need them and won't end up wearing them a lot. I would rather save that money for something on my buy list even if that means waiting ...




Thanks for sharing, I like your method of trying to reduce based on last year's amount. I'm going to try that!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I'm probably not the expert on budgets and keeping one, but to answer your question:
> 
> 2015 was the first year I actually kept track of what I bought and how much I spent. I've always only used my personal money that I had left at the end of the month, after all bills were paid, savings saved and money for bigger projects firmly put to the side. I never use money from our joint account or my husband's credit cards for shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> For 2016 I decided to try to spent only two thirds of that amount. Not so much,because I needed to save, but because I wanted to see, if I could. After all, it's just stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always thrown off budget by Chanel though...:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> I had and am still having quite a challenge, because I went down about 2 dress sizes. So I slowly had to replace most of my clothes or get them altered. I'm just now starting to redefine my style yet again, and it's quite a task.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the ladies on this thread are much more disciplined and great with their budget. I still have so much to learn!




Still a great effort, I haven't been tracking as much as I should. I track handbags and stuff, and what comes in, but never the amounts. I should do that.



liznaj said:


> I don't set an amount actually, I've been using money from selling clothes, shoes, bags that I purged so it doesn't come from my household budget. I know that amount isn't going to last forever, so I'm thinking of setting aside a very small amount every month, so if I want to get something I'd have to save it up and think carefully.
> 
> I also hold myself to shopping bans, e.g this year it's no more shoes for the rest of the year because I already bought 3 pairs, no more dresses etc. So for me it's more about reviewing what I own, what I've bought and being mindful where I shouldn't add anymore items. (But bake you know that I just broke my bag ban over the weekend lol so these don't always work either.) If I didn't do this, I'd be back to leisure shopping every weekend like I used to, that was horrible.
> 
> 
> I think it sounds like you're doing a great job with purging! With the two categories you mentioned, I can see why you're hesitant to purge those and I don't necessarily think you have to, especially the basics. About the more forgiving clothes, your idea of keeping one (or maybe two) and purging the rest sounds very fair.



Definite bans are needed to stay on track. You know how bad I've been for the past few months! 

Looks like keeping tally is really needed for em haha. 



Mimmy said:


> Once you have your current wardrobe entered into your Stylebook closet, adding new purchases is much easier. Looking forward to seeing your looks when you are ready to show some!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime in 2014 I started tracking all my wardrobe purchases. 2015 was the first full year that I was able to tally all of my spending. It ended up being an amount that I thought was reasonable, but I thought that I would like to reduce my spending too. I came up with a range for 2016; 30% less than last year's budget, to up to the same amount I spent last year. I then just divided this by 4 to come up with my quarterly budget. I am currently at about last year's budget. So although I have not yet reduced my spending compared to last year, I have stayed on track.
> 
> I have a totally separate handbag budget. If I bought an expensive slg, I would also use this money. For 2016, I really wanted the Pico MM, so I increased my handbag budget compared to last year. I allotted more than I needed, just in case. I still have $400 left in my bag budget. Not enough for the slg's I have in mind. If I don't think of another way to fund the rest of my slg this year, I will probably roll this money into my 2017 budget.
> 
> I also have done a pretty decent job of sticking to my "buy and do not buy" lists. This year I have managed to pass by some great designer bargains because they were not on my buy list. Really not "bargains" if I don't really need them and won't end up wearing them a lot. I would rather save that money for something on my buy list even if that means waiting ...




I need to expand my buy/do not buy lists. 
I like how you made it less than last year's! 
I do have a handbag fund, but it's been a free for all for everything else. [emoji28]



Thank you all for input! I've realized I have to be a responsible adult now, haha. So better to start mid year than never.


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> DH just got me this Swarovski necklace [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had told him some time back that I'd like a small dainty necklace I could wear everyday and I think this is it! It's really tiny, which I prefer for an everyday necklace.
> 
> I also have a new bag on its way to me... I avoided all the designer sales over Memorial Day weekend and thought I was safe, but fell victim to a cute no brand tote instead lol. Will post a picture here when I receive it! That will be more of a pool/beach day summer tote as it's a straw bag.


oh its' super pretty and dainty, i love it! congrats!! can't wait to see your new bag, it sounds fun!



joysyoggi said:


> I am new to this club!! Just downloaded the style book app and so far I am loving it. I really need to save some money and shopping is no-no for me at the moment!


welcome!! you'll love stylebook



bakeacookie said:


> I think I need to be held more accountable in terms of clothes and shoes. Haha.
> 
> But first things first,
> 
> How did you all determine a budget for the month/quarter/year?


Similar to Mimmy, I tracked my purchase for 2 years previous - this is my first year, EVER of having a budget. After looking at my spending and how much I wear something, and what I currently have, I decided to round my budget down, and then as guidance to keep my in check, I used the quarterly amounts as benchmarks to see if I'm in-line with my budget. After my crazy shoe binge a week ago, I am no longer on track lol... I have to be quite cautious with what I buy in the next 6 months.



sunshinesash said:


> Today is my first day of a shopping ban for the month of June. I've never tried this before, so here's to mustering up the commitment, resolve, and dedication to making this work!
> 
> I'm a huge sale shopper, often buying things just because they're a 'great deal', and I also find I like to collect multiples of pieces...both of which adds sheer volume to a closet that is already overflowing.
> 
> I am aiming to start shopping my OWN wardrobe, as I have lots of great pieces that have gotten little to no wear. I am also working on decluttering first-donating or tossing, and then organizing what's left second, as there is a lot I've held onto that is just taking up space.
> 
> I will only be buying 'absolutes' this month, as in beauty/skincare/body products that I run out of. No new purchases 'just to try', and an all out ban on any clothing products or shoes.
> 
> If I make it through this month successfully, I will reward myself with one really special purchase!
> 
> These are steps I'm trying to take, towards living more minimalistically, and consequently more happily. Shopping has become a 'time-filler' for me, so I will be replacing that with new habits- exercise & reading all of the books that have gathered up dust on my shelves!


Sounds like such a great plan! I'm also trying to live minimally =) My wardrobe goals is sort of the framework I'm using to reach this ultimate goal of a lifestyle change


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> oh its' super pretty and dainty, i love it! congrats!! can't wait to see your new bag, it sounds fun!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome!! you'll love stylebook
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to Mimmy, I tracked my purchase for 2 years previous - this is my first year, EVER of having a budget. After looking at my spending and how much I wear something, and what I currently have, I decided to round my budget down, and then as guidance to keep my in check, I used the quarterly amounts as benchmarks to see if I'm in-line with my budget. After my crazy shoe binge a week ago, I am no longer on track lol... I have to be quite cautious with what I buy in the next 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like such a great plan! I'm also trying to live minimally =) My wardrobe goals is sort of the framework I'm using to reach this ultimate goal of a lifestyle change




Thank you egg! Been wearing it and it's the perfect size [emoji4] 
I'll post a picture of the bag here! It was supposed to arrive today but I guess it got delayed.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> oh its' super pretty and dainty, i love it! congrats!! can't wait to see your new bag, it sounds fun!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome!! you'll love stylebook
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to Mimmy, I tracked my purchase for 2 years previous - this is my first year, EVER of having a budget. After looking at my spending and how much I wear something, and what I currently have, I decided to round my budget down, and then as guidance to keep my in check, I used the quarterly amounts as benchmarks to see if I'm in-line with my budget. After my crazy shoe binge a week ago, I am no longer on track lol... I have to be quite cautious with what I buy in the next 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like such a great plan! I'm also trying to live minimally =) My wardrobe goals is sort of the framework I'm using to reach this ultimate goal of a lifestyle change




I'm going to have to backtrack my purchases to see how much I've spent. [emoji28] seems it's the only way to know. 

Going forward, after my summer ban, I'll have a budget for certain things on the buy list.


----------



## eggtartapproved

OK, i'm back ladies! I have been posting pics on instagram but have yet to organize any. It was a sweltering 30+ degrees every day in NY and I kept meaning to buy a tshirt or lighter top but with all the sights to see, I managed with what I had. The heat definitely kept me from sticking to my originally planned outfits, but I mixed and matched and did all right - even venturing into crop top category and wearing a one as an actual crop top to battle the heat! (it looked OK, I was surprised - I normally wear that top with a high-waist skirt so my tummy doesn't show). I'll post what I actually wore in a bit. I got an ipad right before the trip and have been trying to transfer my stylebook app from dh's phone onto it but with wifi, it didn't work. Hope to get this resolved by tonight and I'll be able to share much more easily, moving forward.


----------



## LVk8

The way I ordinarily handle my finances is that I "hide" a lot of money from myself rather than setting hard budgets - meaning that I fund my retirement and investment accounts via direct deposit from my paycheck.  If it never hits my checking account, it never exists to me but is really compounding nicely behind the scenes, mwahaha.  

In the past I've let myself spend whatever's left in my checking account after living expenses/bills indiscriminately on whatever I want which is how I got into a lot of bad mindless shopping habits. Like "oh this is cute and I have the money so why not?" rather than really thinking about what fits my style and would be additive to my wardrobe.  Mimmy I totally relate to the it's not a bargain if it's not something I'm going to wear anyway.  It was shocking to hear that people give away clothes that they've worn <7 times but...reality check....I have definitely done that too!  In fact I probably have clothes that I've worn <7x in my give away pile right now.  What a waste. 

I'm not sure how I'm going to budget in the future exactly.  I'm still committed to continuing with my year of shopping my closet.  Other than replacing anything that bites the dust I don't particularly feel that tempted by shopping for the sake of shopping anymore.  And at that...I tried on the pink DVF romper - didn't look as good as my prior navy one so I left it in the store.  Been looking for office appropriate summer flats to replace a pair of flats that I bought last fall that are now gross from wear over the last 3 seasons & left completely empty handed after browsing Nordstrom & Nordstrom Rack several times over the last month bc I didn't find anything I liked that fit my criteria. 

I don't think I'll ever get over the joy of clothes but this year has been really good for me so far because I have absolutely quit spending on stuff that I don't need.  Granted now that I'm only in the market for things that I really want I'm considering adding a Chanel Mini to my wardrobe which means that I'll probably spend the amount on just one item that I would have spent on all the nonsense items in a prior year


----------



## sunshinesash

liznaj said:


> Good job on resisting! Yeah I find that asking myself "do I need this?" Or "do I think I'll still want this in a month?" Has been key to cutting down on buying clothes I really don't need.


Thanks so much! This thread is such a great support system for my shopping-ban journey...lucky to have you like-minded ladies ITT! Always easier to carry a load with support, than without, right?  

One of my biggest challenges regarding this move towards a more minimal, simplistic closet is decluttering- getting rid of things I haven't worn in ages or at all. My biggest hinderance to the process is telling myself, 'Well, one day I might need this...' or, "If I gain weight when I have kids, this will fit again...' 

I'm always saving it for a 'rainy day' [that hasn't come in years and probably never will...]
So that's been my biggest hurdle in terms of decluttering. 

However, I made some headway by going through some* of my clothes in storage, putting several into a donate bag, and giving away two pieces to a friend who was interested. So that FEELS GOOD! Makes it feel like less of a waste and more of a good-deed. 

On the shopping-ban front, I'm still excited to conquer this month, and I'm pleased that I'm excited VS. scared. That attitude can only help with my commitment to my goal. In the mean-time, I'm taking this month to continue decluttering AND reorganizing my closet in a way that makes it usable VS. hidden away. 

Onwards & Upwards --->


----------



## sunshinesash

bakeacookie said:


> Haha, starting today! (technically I started last week, but I feel I haven't fully committed).
> Those are good questions, and now a shirt I bought from the rack may be returned.


Awesome to hear, girlie!! So exciting to do this journey with fellow shopaholics  [I say that with love!] 
I told my sister [a like-minded shopaholic] about my journey, mentioning that a few of us in here were going at it together, and she asked for guides and tips about how to start her own shopping-ban journey. I think it can be really inspiring and contagious that way...and it also illustrates how many of us LOVE clothes, but have realized we can do just that- love them from afar. We don't need to continue collecting and possessing them to enjoy fashion and clothing. 

If I think back to my happiest times, none of them involved acquiring *things*...they were all experiences, living well, being grateful for my daily gifts, working hard, and feeling like I was truly taking advantage of each day! And realizing that contentment has less to do with things, and more to do with living, tells me what I need to know, moving forward. 

Buy less, Live More! 



Mimmy said:


> Great job on not buying the crop tops, sunshinesash! And if I commit to it; I will be held accountable. So I am also going to join you in making June a no wardrobe purchase month. I'm getting nervous already! [emoji15]


OMGOSH, yay!!! How exciting! So happy that you're joining the June Crew of no-shopping! Have you ever done this before? I sure haven't, but I really am looking forward to finding different ways of spending my time [and NOT my money lol], and hopefully opening up a new way of living for myself! WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I won't flood you with quote-posts, just wanted to congratulate everybody on starting a no shopping month or simply deciding to spend wiser in the future. 
I will be needing summer jeans (yes, another pair..) soon and I'm planning to get a Paul McCartney shirt at the concert on Friday! 
I'm with you guys about purging my wardrobe, I keep thinking, I'll need it one day.
Oh and one word of advice for keeping bigger clothes for being pregnant: it will not work...&#55357;&#56355;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## liznaj

An update about the straw bag I bought:

It arrived today and while it's adorable, I don't feel it's right. So I guess my bag count is still at 3 haha. I did decide to keep it for home decor though [emoji4] It's currently being used to store extra towels in my bathroom







Oh well, I'm a little disappointed but after all the purging I did, I want to make sure I only add items I totally love.


----------



## Mimmy

sunshinesash said:


> Awesome to hear, girlie!! So exciting to do this journey with fellow shopaholics  [I say that with love!]
> 
> I told my sister [a like-minded shopaholic] about my journey, mentioning that a few of us in here were going at it together, and she asked for guides and tips about how to start her own shopping-ban journey. I think it can be really inspiring and contagious that way...and it also illustrates how many of us LOVE clothes, but have realized we can do just that- love them from afar. We don't need to continue collecting and possessing them to enjoy fashion and clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> If I think back to my happiest times, none of them involved acquiring *things*...they were all experiences, living well, being grateful for my daily gifts, working hard, and feeling like I was truly taking advantage of each day! And realizing that contentment has less to do with things, and more to do with living, tells me what I need to know, moving forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy less, Live More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGOSH, yay!!! How exciting! So happy that you're joining the June Crew of no-shopping! Have you ever done this before? I sure haven't, but I really am looking forward to finding different ways of spending my time [and NOT my money lol], and hopefully opening up a new way of living for myself! WE CAN DO IT!



I actually had a no shopping February; but spent a lot in March and April! But yes, we can have a no shopping June, sunshinesash!



liznaj said:


> An update about the straw bag I bought:
> 
> It arrived today and while it's adorable, I don't feel it's right. So I guess my bag count is still at 3 haha. I did decide to keep it for home decor though [emoji4] It's currently being used to store extra towels in my bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm a little disappointed but after all the purging I did, I want to make sure I only add items I totally love.



This is cute, liznaj. I can see why it is not quite what you were looking for in a bag though. I like your idea of using it to store extra towels!


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> An update about the straw bag I bought:
> 
> It arrived today and while it's adorable, I don't feel it's right. So I guess my bag count is still at 3 haha. I did decide to keep it for home decor though [emoji4] It's currently being used to store extra towels in my bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm a little disappointed but after all the purging I did, I want to make sure I only add items I totally love.



If it was cheap enough I'd say it's ok to keep it for storing purposes.
I do think it's cute though, maybe if the handles were bigger, so you could put it over your shoulder, it might work better for the beach?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> OK, i'm back ladies! I have been posting pics on instagram but have yet to organize any. It was a sweltering 30+ degrees every day in NY and I kept meaning to buy a tshirt or lighter top but with all the sights to see, I managed with what I had. The heat definitely kept me from sticking to my originally planned outfits, but I mixed and matched and did all right - even venturing into crop top category and wearing a one as an actual crop top to battle the heat! (it looked OK, I was surprised - I normally wear that top with a high-waist skirt so my tummy doesn't show). I'll post what I actually wore in a bit. I got an ipad right before the trip and have been trying to transfer my stylebook app from dh's phone onto it but with wifi, it didn't work. Hope to get this resolved by tonight and I'll be able to share much more easily, moving forward.



Great to have you back! Can't wait to hear about the trip and what you wore! Hoping for some tips for my trip in August.


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> I actually had a no shopping February; but spent a lot in March and April! But yes, we can have a no shopping June, sunshinesash!
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute, liznaj. I can see why it is not quite what you were looking for in a bag though. I like your idea of using it to store extra towels!



Thanks Mimmy! It adds some cheeriness to the bathroom haha



Marylin said:


> If it was cheap enough I'd say it's ok to keep it for storing purposes.
> 
> I do think it's cute though, maybe if the handles were bigger, so you could put it over your shoulder, it might work better for the beach?




Yes it was cheap [emoji4] Yup you got it, it's the handles that are the problem. They're a little small but the biggest problem is they are rather "pokey" and scratchy. Just not comfy enough for me. 

Oh well, if I ever see a similar style with better handles I'll definitely jump on it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> An update about the straw bag I bought:
> 
> It arrived today and while it's adorable, I don't feel it's right. So I guess my bag count is still at 3 haha. I did decide to keep it for home decor though [emoji4] It's currently being used to store extra towels in my bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm a little disappointed but after all the purging I did, I want to make sure I only add items I totally love.


this is cute and while it didn't work for you, happy to hear that you were able to re-purpose it!



Marylin said:


> Great to have you back! Can't wait to hear about the trip and what you wore! Hoping for some tips for my trip in August.


i'll be heading to korea in august, so we can plan our outfits together haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

I finally have my own stylebook app on  my ipad!!! This is going to be much easier now haha. These r the outfits I ended up actually wearing during my trip. The heat caused me to wear my crop top as a crop top and it was actually a great outfit (sans travel shoes and backpack haha). Don't worry, I'd pair it with something diff when I wear it next time haha


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I finally have my own stylebook app on  my ipad!!! This is going to be much easier now haha. These r the outfits I ended up actually wearing during my trip. The heat caused me to wear my crop top as a crop top and it was actually a great outfit (sans travel shoes and backpack haha). Don't worry, I'd pair it with something diff when I wear it next time haha



They're all great Eggtart! What do you mean, not to worry? You must look so cute in a crop top and shorts! You have such a nice figure and skin, who, if not you can pull these things of? Good that the shoes worked well, you did a great job! What's the weather going to be in Korea?


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> The way I ordinarily handle my finances is that I "hide" a lot of money from myself rather than setting hard budgets - meaning that I fund my retirement and investment accounts via direct deposit from my paycheck.  If it never hits my checking account, it never exists to me but is really compounding nicely behind the scenes, mwahaha.
> 
> In the past I've let myself spend whatever's left in my checking account after living expenses/bills indiscriminately on whatever I want which is how I got into a lot of bad mindless shopping habits. Like "oh this is cute and I have the money so why not?" rather than really thinking about what fits my style and would be additive to my wardrobe.  Mimmy I totally relate to the it's not a bargain if it's not something I'm going to wear anyway.  It was shocking to hear that people give away clothes that they've worn <7 times but...reality check....I have definitely done that too!  In fact I probably have clothes that I've worn <7x in my give away pile right now.  What a waste.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm going to budget in the future exactly.  I'm still committed to continuing with my year of shopping my closet.  Other than replacing anything that bites the dust I don't particularly feel that tempted by shopping for the sake of shopping anymore.  And at that...I tried on the pink DVF romper - didn't look as good as my prior navy one so I left it in the store.  Been looking for office appropriate summer flats to replace a pair of flats that I bought last fall that are now gross from wear over the last 3 seasons & left completely empty handed after browsing Nordstrom & Nordstrom Rack several times over the last month bc I didn't find anything I liked that fit my criteria.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get over the joy of clothes but this year has been really good for me so far because I have absolutely quit spending on stuff that I don't need.  Granted now that I'm only in the market for things that I really want I'm considering adding a Chanel Mini to my wardrobe which means that I'll probably spend the amount on just one item that I would have spent on all the nonsense items in a prior year



It seems like you're doing well! And I agree on the Chanel, of course.  My last six bags where all Chanel. I haven't bought a "cheap" bag in years. It is a lot of money, but I'm thinking I'll have these forever. 
Good that you passed on that romper. There'll be one to replace your navy one one day. Great job!


----------



## Marylin

Recuperating today from my oldest's birthday party. He turned 14 yesterday and we entertained another 8 boys aged 15 to 16, so we made A LOT OF FOOD!!!  it's crazy how much teenage boys can chow down within minutes! 
I successfully shopped my closet for this outfit and was happy with my comfy espadrilles.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> I finally have my own stylebook app on  my ipad!!! This is going to be much easier now haha. These r the outfits I ended up actually wearing during my trip. The heat caused me to wear my crop top as a crop top and it was actually a great outfit (sans travel shoes and backpack haha). Don't worry, I'd pair it with something diff when I wear it next time haha



Ooh egg, I love these. Comfy casual yet chic! And I'm going gaga over your shoes. So pretty. 



Marylin said:


> Recuperating today from my oldest's birthday party. He turned 14 yesterday and we entertained another 8 boys aged 15 to 16, so we made A LOT OF FOOD!!!  it's crazy how much teenage boys can chow down within minutes!
> 
> I successfully shopped my closet for this outfit and was happy with my comfy espadrilles.




Oh gosh, I can't even imagine the amount of food lol. Yay good job on shopping your closet! Looks fab [emoji4]


----------



## liznaj

Still working on wearing items that get overlooked in my closet. These nude sandals are cute but I often reach for shoes that have a higher heel height. First outfit is what I wore last night, second is what I'm planning to wear today!

Please go ahead and be honest with me and if I paired the shoes badly [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I finally have my own stylebook app on  my ipad!!! This is going to be much easier now haha. These r the outfits I ended up actually wearing during my trip. The heat caused me to wear my crop top as a crop top and it was actually a great outfit (sans travel shoes and backpack haha). Don't worry, I'd pair it with something diff when I wear it next time haha



Yay, your own Stylebook app!! Great outfits, eggtart!  Your outfits look well thought out; great job at restyling when the weather was hotter than expected! [emoji91]



Marylin said:


> Recuperating today from my oldest's birthday party. He turned 14 yesterday and we entertained another 8 boys aged 15 to 16, so we made A LOT OF FOOD!!!  it's crazy how much teenage boys can chow down within minutes!
> 
> I successfully shopped my closet for this outfit and was happy with my comfy espadrilles.



Good call on having A LOT of food. I also like parties with plenty of food, haha! Great outfit; love the espadrilles. You must be a cool mom!! [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Still working on wearing items that get overlooked in my closet. These nude sandals are cute but I often reach for shoes that have a higher heel height. First outfit is what I wore last night, second is what I'm planning to wear today!
> 
> Please go ahead and be honest with me and if I paired the shoes badly [emoji23]



The shoes are perfect. They're such a neutral color, they'll go with anything. I especially like them with the black outfit. I got a very similar pair a few weeks ago and they really complete a few outfits that just hadn't worked before. Heels don't always have to be sky high, once in a while there's also some walking to do, right?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Yay, your own Stylebook app!! Great outfits, eggtart!  Your outfits look well thought out; great job at restyling when the weather was hotter than expected! [emoji91]
> 
> 
> 
> Good call on having A LOT of food. I also like parties with plenty of food, haha! Great outfit; love the espadrilles. You must be a cool mom!! [emoji3]



Mimmy, we would have fed you, too, no problem! 
And your family. And your extended family. And your neighbors....

I don't know if I'm a cool mum, but so far they don't seem too embarrassed about me...


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Still working on wearing items that get overlooked in my closet. These nude sandals are cute but I often reach for shoes that have a higher heel height. First outfit is what I wore last night, second is what I'm planning to wear today!
> 
> Please go ahead and be honest with me and if I paired the shoes badly [emoji23]



I think your outfits are perfect, liznaj! I like a nude shoe paired with darker colors. I also like to take a break from heels, so these looks are a win win to me!



Marylin said:


> Mimmy, we would have fed you, too, no problem!
> 
> And your family. And your extended family. And your neighbors....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm a cool mum, but so far they don't seem too embarrassed about me...



Definitely a cool mum! 

I just ate lunch, but still feel hungry; could use some of your party food! [emoji23] Think I'll go find some chocolate.[emoji515]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> They're all great Eggtart! What do you mean, not to worry? You must look so cute in a crop top and shorts! You have such a nice figure and skin, who, if not you can pull these things of? Good that the shoes worked well, you did a great job! What's the weather going to be in Korea?


you're too kind, Marylin haha, but I'll take it! Lol. I checked the weather already and it's in the 30s with a lot of rain. It will probably change and hopefully not rain, but I expect the temperature to stay the same. And I think humid. 





Marylin said:


> Recuperating today from my oldest's birthday party. He turned 14 yesterday and we entertained another 8 boys aged 15 to 16, so we made A LOT OF FOOD!!!  it's crazy how much teenage boys can chow down within minutes!
> 
> I successfully shopped my closet for this outfit and was happy with my comfy espadrilles.



Omg with that amount of boys at that age, you're brave haha. Happy birthday to your son! And great outfit, I love the pants, so cheery! 



liznaj said:


> Ooh egg, I love these. Comfy casual yet chic! And I'm going gaga over your shoes. So pretty.
> [emoji4]



Tnx, the shoes were really comfy!



liznaj said:


> Still working on wearing items that get overlooked in my closet. These nude sandals are cute but I often reach for shoes that have a higher heel height. First outfit is what I wore last night, second is what I'm planning to wear today!
> 
> Please go ahead and be honest with me and if I paired the shoes badly [emoji23]




I like both outfits a lot and think the shoes are a great touch. They also have their own touch to it with the heel so it gives everyone a nice little  twist. I like them!!


Mimmy said:


> Yay, your own Stylebook app!! Great outfits, eggtart!  Your outfits look well thought out; great job at restyling when the weather was hotter than expected!


tnx, Mimmy!


----------



## Marylin

Still trying to wear items I haven't had on for some time or less than 7 times. I'm using the stylebook app to force myself. So I've put all the things I'm intending to wear in June into the last day of the month into the calendar. Then I cross it off the list, once it's worn. I'll do this all summer and what I don't get to wear, might have to go at the end of the season.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> The shoes are perfect. They're such a neutral color, they'll go with anything. I especially like them with the black outfit. I got a very similar pair a few weeks ago and they really complete a few outfits that just hadn't worked before. Heels don't always have to be sky high, once in a while there's also some walking to do, right?



Thanks Marylin! Haha yes heels definitely don't always have to be sky high! I love having a couple pairs of low heels to give myself a break [emoji1]



Mimmy said:


> I think your outfits are perfect, liznaj! I like a nude shoe paired with darker colors. I also like to take a break from heels, so these looks are a win win to me!



Thank you Mimmy! I was actually worried the dark outfit wouldn't go with the nude sandals, I'm glad you think it works! 



eggtartapproved said:


> I like both outfits a lot and think the shoes are a great touch. They also have their own touch to it with the heel so it gives everyone a nice little  twist. I like them!!



Thank you Egg  Yeah I love the silver metallic heel! Gives it a little edge


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Still trying to wear items I haven't had on for some time or less than 7 times. I'm using the stylebook app to force myself. So I've put all the things I'm intending to wear in June into the last day of the month into the calendar. Then I cross it off the list, once it's worn. I'll do this all summer and what I don't get to wear, might have to go at the end of the season.




Sounds like a good idea! Keep us updated [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Still trying to wear items I haven't had on for some time or less than 7 times. I'm using the stylebook app to force myself. So I've put all the things I'm intending to wear in June into the last day of the month into the calendar. Then I cross it off the list, once it's worn. I'll do this all summer and what I don't get to wear, might have to go at the end of the season.




I'm thinking today may be a good day to do some more purging of my closet. There are def items in there I don't wear as much as I like. I really need to do something about my shoes...so many!


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm thinking today may be a good day to do some more purging of my closet. There are def items in there I don't wear as much as I like. I really need to do something about my shoes...so many!




What will you do with your shoes? 

I'm returning a shirt I got last month. It wasn't absolute love so back it goes.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> What will you do with your shoes?
> 
> I'm returning a shirt I got last month. It wasn't absolute love so back it goes.



I guess that evens out your shoe purchase!  so congratulations!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm thinking today may be a good day to do some more purging of my closet. There are def items in there I don't wear as much as I like. I really need to do something about my shoes...so many!



Definitely with you! Too many! Shoe ban for me.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I guess that evens out your shoe purchase!  so congratulations!



Woohoo! Thanks!

Oddly, they were the same price.


----------



## liznaj

bakeacookie said:


> Woohoo! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, they were the same price.




Yay glad this worked out!


----------



## bakeacookie

liznaj said:


> Yay glad this worked out!




Me too. Haha now to stay on track for the Ferragamo sale. Just need a headband I've been hoping will go on sale.


----------



## StyleEyes

liznaj said:


> Still working on wearing items that get overlooked in my closet. These nude sandals are cute but I often reach for shoes that have a higher heel height. First outfit is what I wore last night, second is what I'm planning to wear today!
> 
> Please go ahead and be honest with me and if I paired the shoes badly [emoji23]




I love the shoes!  Especially with the black outfit. I love a little twist to keep things interesting!!  I think most would pair the outfit with black shoes, but nude is unexpected (in a good way)!


----------



## StyleEyes

eggtartapproved said:


> I finally have my own stylebook app on  my ipad!!! This is going to be much easier now haha. These r the outfits I ended up actually wearing during my trip. The heat caused me to wear my crop top as a crop top and it was actually a great outfit (sans travel shoes and backpack haha). Don't worry, I'd pair it with something diff when I wear it next time haha




Yay!  Glad you have the app all to yourself now [emoji4]
Cute pairings!


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> What will you do with your shoes?
> 
> I'm returning a shirt I got last month. It wasn't absolute love so back it goes.


i don't know ... My goal this year was to let go of 5, and I let go of 6 already. But I brought 8 in! (6 within a week of each other [emoji849]) I love them all though....if I'm honest with myself, there are several I don't wear, but I love them!! Aaaargh



StyleEyes said:


> Yay!  Glad you have the app all to yourself now [emoji4]
> Cute pairings!



Thank you!! 



Marylin said:


> Definitely with you! Too many! Shoe ban for me.



I never considered myself a shoe person hahaha, how wrong I am.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Still trying to wear items I haven't had on for some time or less than 7 times. I'm using the stylebook app to force myself. So I've put all the things I'm intending to wear in June into the last day of the month into the calendar. Then I cross it off the list, once it's worn. I'll do this all summer and what I don't get to wear, might have to go at the end of the season.



Good job, Marylin! 

I donated several tops last week; 2 because of this challenge. I had worn each less than 7 times. I just decided I didn't like them; so it wasn't very hard. One was a gift and the other one wasn't very expensive. 



eggtartapproved said:


> I'm thinking today may be a good day to do some more purging of my closet. There are def items in there I don't wear as much as I like. I really need to do something about my shoes...so many!



Ahh, shoes. They seem to multiply like rabbits!



bakeacookie said:


> What will you do with your shoes?
> 
> I'm returning a shirt I got last month. It wasn't absolute love so back it goes.



Smart decision, bake. Often items we don't love get purged later on.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Definitely with you! Too many! Shoe ban for me.







eggtartapproved said:


> i don't know ... My goal this year was to let go of 5, and I let go of 6 already. But I brought 8 in! (6 within a week of each other [emoji849]) I love them all though....if I'm honest with myself, there are several I don't wear, but I love them!! Aaaargh
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I never considered myself a shoe person hahaha, how wrong I am.



The shoes you got are all beautiful and different, eggtart! I think that as you continue to perfect your closet, everything will come together!

I have always been a shoe person. I can remember shoes that I had as a little girl with fondness! [emoji23]

I have gotten my shoe and boot count to under 50! This may still sound sinful, but for me it's progress! [emoji48]

I am also a bag person, but I think that I have finally gotten this under control. I sold another bag too! 

For me, the shoes that I like are usually not as expensive as the handbags that I like. When I see a pair of shoes that I like, the price often seems very reasonable compared to a bag. The problem is, if I added up the cost of all my shoes; I probably could have had a pretty nice bag! [emoji23]

I am now strictly holding to a list for what handbags and slg's I will buy. I had a shoe list too, but got away from using. Tbh if I make a shoe list now, there should be nothing on it. So I guess I will put myself on a shoe ban too!!   Aargh!


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> i don't know ... My goal this year was to let go of 5, and I let go of 6 already. But I brought 8 in! (6 within a week of each other [emoji849]) I love them all though....if I'm honest with myself, there are several I don't wear, but I love them!! Aaaargh
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I never considered myself a shoe person hahaha, how wrong I am.




I have  some shoes I reserve for special days because I can't wear them at work haha. The cost per wear on them is terrible. But they're so pretty! 



Mimmy said:


> Good job, Marylin!
> 
> I donated several tops last week; 2 because of this challenge. I had worn each less than 7 times. I just decided I didn't like them; so it wasn't very hard. One was a gift and the other one wasn't very expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, shoes. They seem to multiply like rabbits!
> 
> 
> 
> Smart decision, bake. Often items we don't love get purged later on.




True, I should be more picky though so I won't have to return so much.


----------



## MinaAnais

It's the beginning of June, great time to review the current budget and compare it versus my original estimates. In my case, the big surprise is that I overestimated my shoes and top purchases (so far) and underestimated how much I would have spent on my outwear! I kept a note on the full vs. the actual purchase price, it can be very interesting...

Luckily, I am still on track with the budget, though I haven't been able to keep June as a purchase-free month. I still haven't been able to replace my black bag, but i found a suitable office bag.

 How are you girls doing? Any tips and tricks that you would like to share?


----------



## Myrkur

liznaj said:


> Still working on wearing items that get overlooked in my closet. These nude sandals are cute but I often reach for shoes that have a higher heel height. First outfit is what I wore last night, second is what I'm planning to wear today!
> 
> Please go ahead and be honest with me and if I paired the shoes badly [emoji23]




I like the second outfit!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> It's the beginning of June, great time to review the current budget and compare it versus my original estimates. In my case, the big surprise is that I overestimated my shoes and top purchases (so far) and underestimated how much I would have spent on my outwear! I kept a note on the full vs. the actual purchase price, it can be very interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I am still on track with the budget, though I haven't been able to keep June as a purchase-free month. I still haven't been able to replace my black bag, but i found a suitable office bag.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you girls doing? Any tips and tricks that you would like to share?




Hi Mina! Great job on staying on budget! 

After saying that I only had $7 left for the rest of June, I committed to a no wardrobe spending month. I got a good price on a bag sale though, and so I wanted to add this into my budget. I need to go back to remedial math, because I added wrong and I still have $68 left, if I use my lower range number. For my upper range number I still have a significant amount to spend!! I have my bag sale money too! I still plan to stick to my no spend June. I may take a trip in July to a great shopping city, and I would like to roll this money into next quarter.[emoji383]


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> It's the beginning of June, great time to review the current budget and compare it versus my original estimates. In my case, the big surprise is that I overestimated my shoes and top purchases (so far) and underestimated how much I would have spent on my outwear! I kept a note on the full vs. the actual purchase price, it can be very interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I am still on track with the budget, though I haven't been able to keep June as a purchase-free month. I still haven't been able to replace my black bag, but i found a suitable office bag.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you girls doing? Any tips and tricks that you would like to share?




I was on track until blew about an entire quarter's budget on shoes. Now I have enough for slightly over a quarter. My strategy is to stay away from shoes. I also don't need anything immediately but having bought one last month, GAP tank tops for se would be the only things I'd like to add since the ones I have now are quite thick and have shrunk a bit


----------



## liznaj

Myrkur said:


> I like the second outfit!



Thank you! [emoji4]



MinaAnais said:


> It's the beginning of June, great time to review the current budget and compare it versus my original estimates. In my case, the big surprise is that I overestimated my shoes and top purchases (so far) and underestimated how much I would have spent on my outwear! I kept a note on the full vs. the actual purchase price, it can be very interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I am still on track with the budget, though I haven't been able to keep June as a purchase-free month. I still haven't been able to replace my black bag, but i found a suitable office bag.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you girls doing? Any tips and tricks that you would like to share?



Sounds like you're doing an awesome job!

I've slipped up getting one or two summer dresses more than I had intended. That was April/first half of May, so far so good in June! Hoping for a purchase free month in terms of shoes and bags. I might get a top or two for summer if I can find tops that I like and are within my budget. But I'm not actively looking right now.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> It's the beginning of June, great time to review the current budget and compare it versus my original estimates. In my case, the big surprise is that I overestimated my shoes and top purchases (so far) and underestimated how much I would have spent on my outwear! I kept a note on the full vs. the actual purchase price, it can be very interesting...
> 
> Luckily, I am still on track with the budget, though I haven't been able to keep June as a purchase-free month. I still haven't been able to replace my black bag, but i found a suitable office bag.
> 
> How are you girls doing? Any tips and tricks that you would like to share?



Mina, you seem to have done some smart shopping! It's always good to review the budget, not just the amount, but also what we spend most of it on. That's why I'm putting myself on a shoe ban. I will not buy another pair this season, unless there's an outfit I can't wear because I don't have shoes to match. Which I doubt...
I know I will need black boots in the winter, so I will stay away from shoe stores until then. Hopefully. 

What kind of bag did you get? Want to share?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The shoes you got are all beautiful and different, eggtart! I think that as you continue to perfect your closet, everything will come together!
> 
> I have always been a shoe person. I can remember shoes that I had as a little girl with fondness! [emoji23]
> 
> I have gotten my shoe and boot count to under 50! This may still sound sinful, but for me it's progress! [emoji48]
> 
> I am also a bag person, but I think that I have finally gotten this under control. I sold another bag too!
> 
> For me, the shoes that I like are usually not as expensive as the handbags that I like. When I see a pair of shoes that I like, the price often seems very reasonable compared to a bag. The problem is, if I added up the cost of all my shoes; I probably could have had a pretty nice bag! [emoji23]
> 
> I am now strictly holding to a list for what handbags and slg's I will buy. I had a shoe list too, but got away from using. Tbh if I make a shoe list now, there should be nothing on it. So I guess I will put myself on a shoe ban too!!   Aargh!



If it's any help: my shoe count is at 68! Quite a lot are winter boots and warmer styles since it's cold outside for at least half the year and raining the other half. Summer sandals don't get that much wear. 
You're fine, there's always somebody worse. Which is me.


----------



## Marylin

Managed to wear another skirt I haven't worn in years. So many that in fact my husband asked me if I bought it in 1980. Which is his way of constantly reminding me that I'm a few months older than he is.
He was only two decades off, though, I bought it somewhere around 1999/2000. It's not exactly the one in the pic, but close. The pockets are flat with a button and zippers. Therefore the 80s vibe. It's surprisingly comfortable and easy to wear. And I can stuff the pockets with keys and phone and extend my hips to twice there size.  which is not what I'm going for, but hey, one has to be practical, right?


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Managed to wear another skirt I haven't worn in years. So many that in fact my husband asked me if I bought it in 1980. Which is his way of constantly reminding me that I'm a few months older than he is.
> 
> He was only two decades off, though, I bought it somewhere around 1999/2000. It's not exactly the one in the pic, but close. The pockets are flat with a button and zippers. Therefore the 80s vibe. It's surprisingly comfortable and easy to wear. And I can stuff the pockets with keys and phone and extend my hips to twice there size.  which is not what I'm going for, but hey, one has to be practical, right?




I love this outfit! And the practicality is a good bonus [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Managed to wear another skirt I haven't worn in years. So many that in fact my husband asked me if I bought it in 1980. Which is his way of constantly reminding me that I'm a few months older than he is.
> 
> He was only two decades off, though, I bought it somewhere around 1999/2000. It's not exactly the one in the pic, but close. The pockets are flat with a button and zippers. Therefore the 80s vibe. It's surprisingly comfortable and easy to wear. And I can stuff the pockets with keys and phone and extend my hips to twice there size.  which is not what I'm going for, but hey, one has to be practical, right?




I love this!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Being good! Nothing sparked joy from the next brand that went on sale, no headbands were on sale when I checked. Unless they magically have colors I didn't see last week, I should be safe at the mall this weekend too.

I did save money for the headbands though. Idk what to do with the money lol.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks liznaj and bake! I'm definitely going to wear this outfit again, it was a hot day and I was comfortable. It does get dirty with all the errands I'm doing all day, but skirt and blouse can go in the washer without any trouble. So I successfully shopped my closet today! 
Am going to try another barely worn outfit tomorrow!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Managed to wear another skirt I haven't worn in years. So many that in fact my husband asked me if I bought it in 1980. Which is his way of constantly reminding me that I'm a few months older than he is.
> He was only two decades off, though, I bought it somewhere around 1999/2000. It's not exactly the one in the pic, but close. The pockets are flat with a button and zippers. Therefore the 80s vibe. It's surprisingly comfortable and easy to wear. And I can stuff the pockets with keys and phone and extend my hips to twice there size.  which is not what I'm going for, but hey, one has to be practical, right?



great outfit, perfect for hot days!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Hi Mina! Great job on staying on budget!
> 
> After saying that I only had $7 left for the rest of June, I committed to a no wardrobe spending month. I got a good price on a bag sale though, and so I wanted to add this into my budget. I need to go back to remedial math, because I added wrong and I still have $68 left, if I use my lower range number. For my upper range number I still have a significant amount to spend!! I have my bag sale money too! I still plan to stick to my no spend June. I may take a trip in July to a great shopping city, and I would like to roll this money into next quarter.[emoji383]


Hi Mimmy! Its been an interesting journey so far! The budget has been very useful - Id love to be able to set up a quarterly spending allowance but since this year's budget was planned around my weight loss, I found it easier to plan how many sizes I had to go down and from there estimate how many trousers and tops I would need, and how much I was prepared to allocate on my annual budget  this has been very helpful so far. I still have 1 size to go down for the trousers, argh. Still, I didnt realise how bad I would have looked on the jackets and coat that they are now too big and had to adjust the planning accordingly.

 It sounds like a great idea to roll over the money into the next quarter, especially if you will indeed do the trip. Which bag did you buy? I am sure it is a beautiful piece! 



eggtartapproved said:


> I was on track until blew about an entire quarter's budget on shoes. Now I have enough for slightly over a quarter. My strategy is to stay away from shoes. I also don't need anything immediately but having bought one last month, GAP tank tops for se would be the only things I'd like to add since the ones I have now are quite thick and have shrunk a bit



Hi Egg! I am sure you will recover in the next quarter! You got some lovely shoes, good staple for the summer month! I am sure you will make plenty of fab outfits with them. Would it be possible to return the GAP tops? Some shops offer a quality guarantee, the customer can return the item if not satisfied.



liznaj said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> Sounds like you're doing an awesome job
> 
> I've slipped up getting one or two summer dresses more than I had intended. That was April/first half of May, so far so good in June! Hoping for a purchase free month in terms of shoes and bags. I might get a top or two for summer if I can find tops that I like and are within my budget. But I'm not actively looking right now.



Hi Liznaj!  Looking at my current budget, I think I will stay clear from all shops until end of July, unsubscribe from all newsletters and go walking!



Marylin said:


> Mina, you seem to have done some smart shopping! It's always good to review the budget, not just the amount, but also what we spend most of it on. That's why I'm putting myself on a shoe ban. I will not buy another pair this season, unless there's an outfit I can't wear because I don't have shoes to match. Which I doubt...
> 
> I know I will need black boots in the winter, so I will stay away from shoe stores until then. Hopefully.
> 
> What kind of bag did you get? Want to share?



 Hi Marilyn! I still have lots to learn. Still, I like to have an overview of the spending and learn from the good and the bad purchases, hopefully I will be able to recognise the errors and avoid them for future purchases. For the next six months, I will need to be super careful with my budget as I need to replace some winter pieces, i.e. boots,  coat, raincoat  Thinking on this, It will be very tight!

 Ah, the bag Shes a real beauty. I love the colour and its shape, it is compact for the tube and can easily hold my laptop. Here she is


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Managed to wear another skirt I haven't worn in years. So many that in fact my husband asked me if I bought it in 1980. Which is his way of constantly reminding me that I'm a few months older than he is.
> He was only two decades off, though, I bought it somewhere around 1999/2000. It's not exactly the one in the pic, but close. The pockets are flat with a button and zippers. Therefore the 80s vibe. It's surprisingly comfortable and easy to wear. And I can stuff the pockets with keys and phone and extend my hips to twice there size.  which is not what I'm going for, but hey, one has to be practical, right?


Lovely outfit! I  really like the earrings, great style!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Hi Mimmy! Its been an interesting journey so far! The budget has been very useful - Id love to be able to set up a quarterly spending allowance but since this year's budget was planned around my weight loss, I found it easier to plan how many sizes I had to go down and from there estimate how many trousers and tops I would need, and how much I was prepared to allocate on my annual budget  this has been very helpful so far. I still have 1 size to go down for the trousers, argh. Still, I didnt realise how bad I would have looked on the jackets and coat that they are now too big and had to adjust the planning accordingly.
> 
> It sounds like a great idea to roll over the money into the next quarter, especially if you will indeed do the trip. Which bag did you buy? I am sure it is a beautiful piece!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Egg! I am sure you will recover in the next quarter! You got some lovely shoes, good staple for the summer month! I am sure you will make plenty of fab outfits with them. Would it be possible to return the GAP tops? Some shops offer a quality guarantee, the customer can return the item if not satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Liznaj!  Looking at my current budget, I think I will stay clear from all shops until end of July, unsubscribe from all newsletters and go walking!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marilyn! I still have lots to learn. Still, I like to have an overview of the spending and learn from the good and the bad purchases, hopefully I will be able to recognise the errors and avoid them for future purchases. For the next six months, I will need to be super careful with my budget as I need to replace some winter pieces, i.e. boots,  coat, raincoat  Thinking on this, It will be very tight!
> 
> Ah, the bag Shes a real beauty. I love the colour and its shape, it is compact for the tube and can easily hold my laptop. Here she is



Perfect! Love the color! It will be fantastic with all your clothes and of course, Furla is one of my favorite brands! It will serve you everyday for a very long time!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Perfect! Love the color! It will be fantastic with all your clothes and of course, Furla is one of my favorite brands! It will serve you everyday for a very long time!


Thanks! It is a bit out of my comfort zone, usually I would have looked for the replacement of the black bag. This time, I decided to be brave and daring


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks! It is a bit out of my comfort zone, usually I would have looked for the replacement of the black bag. This time, I decided to be brave and daring



Brave is good. Life is too short to be boring!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> If it's any help: my shoe count is at 68! Quite a lot are winter boots and warmer styles since it's cold outside for at least half the year and raining the other half. Summer sandals don't get that much wear.
> 
> You're fine, there's always somebody worse. Which is me.



Thanks, Marylin! You actually made me feel better. I am doubting that I will ever be a true minimalist. I'm okay with this as long as I look in my closet and see things that make me happy![emoji7]



Marylin said:


> Managed to wear another skirt I haven't worn in years. So many that in fact my husband asked me if I bought it in 1980. Which is his way of constantly reminding me that I'm a few months older than he is.
> 
> He was only two decades off, though, I bought it somewhere around 1999/2000. It's not exactly the one in the pic, but close. The pockets are flat with a button and zippers. Therefore the 80s vibe. It's surprisingly comfortable and easy to wear. And I can stuff the pockets with keys and phone and extend my hips to twice there size.  which is not what I'm going for, but hey, one has to be practical, right?



Really great outfit, Marylin! I saw a blog post that white is the new black! I am hoping to add a white outfit to my closet! Your DH is a funny one, mine is too. Someday we may meet, and they will have great fun teasing us. The joke will be on them though, as we will go shopping! Haha!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Hi Mimmy! Its been an interesting journey so far! The budget has been very useful - Id love to be able to set up a quarterly spending allowance but since this year's budget was planned around my weight loss, I found it easier to plan how many sizes I had to go down and from there estimate how many trousers and tops I would need, and how much I was prepared to allocate on my annual budget  this has been very helpful so far. I still have 1 size to go down for the trousers, argh. Still, I didnt realise how bad I would have looked on the jackets and coat that they are now too big and had to adjust the planning accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like a great idea to roll over the money into the next quarter, especially if you will indeed do the trip. Which bag did you buy? I am sure it is a beautiful piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Egg! I am sure you will recover in the next quarter! You got some lovely shoes, good staple for the summer month! I am sure you will make plenty of fab outfits with them. Would it be possible to return the GAP tops? Some shops offer a quality guarantee, the customer can return the item if not satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Liznaj!  Looking at my current budget, I think I will stay clear from all shops until end of July, unsubscribe from all newsletters and go walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marilyn! I still have lots to learn. Still, I like to have an overview of the spending and learn from the good and the bad purchases, hopefully I will be able to recognise the errors and avoid them for future purchases. For the next six months, I will need to be super careful with my budget as I need to replace some winter pieces, i.e. boots,  coat, raincoat  Thinking on this, It will be very tight!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the bag Shes a real beauty. I love the colour and its shape, it is compact for the tube and can easily hold my laptop. Here she is



I applaud you for your journey, Mina! You have obviously been very disciplined and done well. 

I guess I didn't show my Picotin Lock on this thread. It was the bag that matches the Rag & Bone boots I was worried about going over budget with. My math was faulty though, and I remain on budget. [emoji28]





Your Furla bag is beautiful, Mina! It will go so well with many of your outfits!


----------



## Mimmy

Oops, wrong pic! Picotin Lock and boots.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! You actually made me feel better. I am doubting that I will ever be a true minimalist. I'm okay with this as long as I look in my closet and see things that make me happy![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Really great outfit, Marylin! I saw a blog post that white is the new black! I am hoping to add a white outfit to my closet! Your DH is a funny one, mine is too. Someday we may meet, and they will have great fun teasing us. The joke will be on them though, as we will go shopping! Haha!



Yes! I will definitely come and see you next time I'm in Florida! It will be a while, though, since this summer we will be in New York and California. My husband usually gets to go to Miami in January, I've been dying to go with him. Maybe next time I should.
We will go shopping together one day - and take our husbands' credit cards!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Oops, wrong pic! Picotin Lock and boots.



Wonderful bag, wonderful shoes. Wonderful carpet


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Oops, wrong pic! Picotin Lock and boots.




Great match!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Oops, wrong pic! Picotin Lock and boots.


OMG this is so beautiful !!!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Wonderful bag, wonderful shoes. Wonderful carpet



Thanks, Marylin! This is probably my favorite carpet in our home. 



bakeacookie said:


> Great match!



Thanks, bake! Still on budget too! [emoji3]



MinaAnais said:


> OMG this is so beautiful !!!



Thanks, Mina! I am glad that I joined this thread; I find it is very helpful to have a budget. I think I am making more well thought out purchases.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! This is probably my favorite carpet in our home.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, bake! Still on budget too! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mina! I am glad that I joined this thread; I find it is very helpful to have a budget. I think I am making more well thought out purchases.




I think I can only budget clothing. I have such a weakness for LV that I can't stay on budget for accessories. [emoji28]


----------



## liznaj

Shopping my closet for date night with DH later. I think I'll be wearing this dress. I only wear it maybe twice a year max but can't bear to get rid of it. The photo I took for the app is terrible haha so I posted a picture on a model for reference as well [emoji4] I think it doesn't get much use because I can't think of many situations beyond date night where this dress would be appropriate. I've worn it to a girls night once but other than that, pretty sure it has only left my closet for dates.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Shopping my closet for date night with DH later. I think I'll be wearing this dress. I only wear it maybe twice a year max but can't bear to get rid of it. The photo I took for the app is terrible haha so I posted a picture on a model for reference as well [emoji4] I think it doesn't get much use because I can't think of many situations beyond date night where this dress would be appropriate. I've worn it to a girls night once but other than that, pretty sure it has only left my closet for dates.



I can see why you only wear it for dates, but I'm sure you're DH is totally thrilled with it! 
I also love the color combination! Have fun!


----------



## Marylin

We went to see Paul McCartney last night. It was so fantastic, I had never seen him perform live on stage before. We had great seats, though of course we didn't sit. Here is one for you girls who lived in Munich, recognize the Olympic tower in the background?
I apologize for getting off topic. I did buy a shirt, though, I'll post it, once I took a pic.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> I can see why you only wear it for dates, but I'm sure you're DH is totally thrilled with it!
> 
> I also love the color combination! Have fun!



Thanks Marylin, haha yes DH likes this dress. It was definitely tighter than when I first got it a few years ago, I estimate it will fit for another two years max [emoji28]



Marylin said:


> We went to see Paul McCartney last night. It was so fantastic, I had never seen him perform live on stage before. We had great seats, though of course we didn't sit. Here is one for you girls who lived in Munich, recognize the Olympic tower in the background?
> 
> I apologize for getting off topic. I did buy a shirt, though, I'll post it, once I took a pic.




Oh how fun! Sounds like an awesome time


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> We went to see Paul McCartney last night. It was so fantastic, I had never seen him perform live on stage before. We had great seats, though of course we didn't sit. Here is one for you girls who lived in Munich, recognize the Olympic tower in the background?
> 
> I apologize for getting off topic. I did buy a shirt, though, I'll post it, once I took a pic.




That's so awesome!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Shopping my closet for date night with DH later. I think I'll be wearing this dress. I only wear it maybe twice a year max but can't bear to get rid of it. The photo I took for the app is terrible haha so I posted a picture on a model for reference as well [emoji4] I think it doesn't get much use because I can't think of many situations beyond date night where this dress would be appropriate. I've worn it to a girls night once but other than that, pretty sure it has only left my closet for dates.



Really cute dress, liznaj! Even though you mainly wear it for date nights, I can see why you would not part with it.



Marylin said:


> We went to see Paul McCartney last night. It was so fantastic, I had never seen him perform live on stage before. We had great seats, though of course we didn't sit. Here is one for you girls who lived in Munich, recognize the Olympic tower in the background?
> 
> I apologize for getting off topic. I did buy a shirt, though, I'll post it, once I took a pic.



Sounds like a great concert, Marylin! Looking forward to seeing your newest shirt too.


----------



## Marylin

Im still humming Beatles's Songs all day. 
This is the shirt. It's a men's S size, a bit too big, but I usually wear jackets over concert Tees anyway. And I am intending to wear it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Liznaj- great date night outfit! I like the red accents 

Marylin - what a great concert experience!


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> Really cute dress, liznaj! Even though you mainly wear it for date nights, I can see why you would not part with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great concert, Marylin! Looking forward to seeing your newest shirt too.



Thanks Mimmy!



eggtartapproved said:


> Liznaj- great date night outfit! I like the red accents
> 
> Marylin - what a great concert experience!




Thanks egg 



Marylin said:


> Im still humming Beatles's Songs all day.
> 
> This is the shirt. It's a men's S size, a bit too big, but I usually wear jackets over concert Tees anyway. And I am intending to wear it!



Great tee, good way to remember a fun night too [emoji16]


----------



## LVk8

I've been watching Chelsea Handler's new show on Netflix & she's always wearing concert tees with pencil skirts.  So cute!

Last night I got to wear a skirt from my skinny box that I haven't worn in years to a concert. Yay!  Also put a couple more things into the giveaway pile.... listened to you guys, kept the tactical non-spark joy basics for work practicalities but chunked the roomier pieces that I no longer favor.  Marilyn is right even if I gained weight again or were pregnant someday my style will likely have evolved by that point.

Oh I did find cute summer flats for finally, they're Joe's Jeans brand, great turquoise color & should be versatile for several seasons where I live:

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1160163/joe-s-jeans-pixie-slip-on-flat?color=TURQ+LEATH


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I've been watching Chelsea Handler's new show on Netflix & she's always wearing concert tees with pencil skirts.  So cute!
> 
> Last night I got to wear a skirt from my skinny box that I haven't worn in years to a concert. Yay!  Also put a couple more things into the giveaway pile.... listened to you guys, kept the tactical non-spark joy basics for work practicalities but chunked the roomier pieces that I no longer favor.  Marilyn is right even if I gained weight again or were pregnant someday my style will likely have evolved by that point.
> 
> Oh I did find cute summer flats for finally, they're Joe's Jeans brand, great turquoise color & should be versatile for several seasons where I live:
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1160163/joe-s-jeans-pixie-slip-on-flat?color=TURQ+LEATH




Way to go on another item from the skinny box! Love the color of flats!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks eggtart, Liznaj and LVk! And thanks for the idea with the pencil skirt! I will try this out in the morning and let you know if it works. Might be a bit off on me. Too bad I don't look anything like Chelsea Handler. We do share the same hair color and cut, so I could pretend...
LVk, cute flats, is it more green or blueish? Like the pointy toes!


----------



## astromantic

I've been bad. I've busted my budget this year at the half way mark for 2016  

I bought a lot of stuff that was either upgrades or outerwear in the first six months so now I have to suck it up and be accountable and wear what is in my closet... There is still a lot of 2016 left, including my birthday so this will be difficult! I will be visiting his thread a lot more to keep at my goal to not shop for the next six months!


----------



## luminosity

ladies, please i need your help.

this is my 2nd purchase after 3 months of shop fasting  i want to buy this top, buy then i saw how they styled the top with the skirt and it looks quite good, though the skirt is a straight cut and has a split in the back, front and left and the right side. but when i looked at it again, i am not that sure if i have the guts to wear that skirt and then found this camel skirt. soooo, which skirt is best, ladies?


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> I've been bad. I've busted my budget this year at the half way mark for 2016
> 
> I bought a lot of stuff that was either upgrades or outerwear in the first six months so now I have to suck it up and be accountable and wear what is in my closet... There is still a lot of 2016 left, including my birthday so this will be difficult! I will be visiting his thread a lot more to keep at my goal to not shop for the next six months!



Astromantic, don't beat yourself up. Outerwear is much more expensive than anything else and it's always good to upgrade. Maybe you made your budget too tight? How did you come up with it? I don't think it's wise to just condemn yourself to not shopping at all. Yes, you have to be smart, but you are and you'll know what you need. It is a good idea to shop your closet. Now that you've bought a lot of nice things you should be able to create a lot of outfits, so you might not feel the need to shop! We're here if you need us. We're all in the same boat. &#128675;


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> ladies, please i need your help.
> 
> this is my 2nd purchase after 3 months of shop fasting  i want to buy this top, buy then i saw how they styled the top with the skirt and it looks quite good, though the skirt is a straight cut and has a split in the back, front and left and the right side. but when i looked at it again, i am not that sure if i have the guts to wear that skirt and then found this camel skirt. soooo, which skirt is best, ladies?



Congratulations on 3 no shopping months! Wow!! 
Oh my, it's a hard decision. I love the clean look of the white and black look, and the practicality of the second. It's really up to you. Which one would get more wear? When would you wear it and which one goes with the rest of your wardrobe? I'd try to think of outfits with both and decide on the one that makes more,


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I apologize for getting off topic again, but I feel like I need to express my horror and sadness about the shooting in Orlando. I've been glued to CNN and am horrified, also about what this will do to the presidential campaigns. I have a lot of gay friends and  cannot believe how anyone could feel such hatred. I'm so sorry for everybody who has to go through the pain of loosing somebody dear.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Girls, I apologize for getting off topic again, but I feel like I need to express my horror and sadness about the shooting in Orlando. I've been glued to CNN and am horrified, also about what this will do to the presidential campaigns. I have a lot of gay friends and  cannot believe how anyone could feel such hatred. I'm so sorry for everybody who has to go through the pain of loosing somebody dear.




I can't believe it either. There are no words... My heart breaks for the families who have lost loved ones.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Girls, I apologize for getting off topic again, but I feel like I need to express my horror and sadness about the shooting in Orlando. I've been glued to CNN and am horrified, also about what this will do to the presidential campaigns. I have a lot of gay friends and  cannot believe how anyone could feel such hatred. I'm so sorry for everybody who has to go through the pain of loosing somebody dear.




I am heartbroken. I live fairly close to Orlando. Everyone around me is in a state of shock; as I am sure the rest of the world is too.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am heartbroken. I live fairly close to Orlando. Everyone around me is in a state of shock; as I am sure the rest of the world is too.



I was thinking of you, Mimmy. When we went to Orlando last year, everybody was so nice and outgoing. I hope people in Florida won't change their ways.


----------



## astromantic

Marylin said:


> Astromantic, don't beat yourself up. Outerwear is much more expensive than anything else and it's always good to upgrade. Maybe you made your budget too tight? How did you come up with it? I don't think it's wise to just condemn yourself to not shopping at all. Yes, you have to be smart, but you are and you'll know what you need. It is a good idea to shop your closet. Now that you've bought a lot of nice things you should be able to create a lot of outfits, so you might not feel the need to shop! We're here if you need us. We're all in the same boat. &#128675;


So sweet of you to comfort me but I know it was my own doing. There were a few pieces that didn't have to be quite so expensive or I didn't have to have it (ie: another leather jacket in another colour, when I already have one good one)

So I must be good - oh well! I should start posting my outfits. Maybe I will feel I'm getting better use of what's in my closet already! 

Sent from my XT1064 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I was thinking of you, Mimmy. When we went to Orlando last year, everybody was so nice and outgoing. I hope people in Florida won't change their ways.




Thank you, Marylin for having Florida in your thoughts. I think that we are a resilient community, and will keep our Sunshine State personality.


----------



## liznaj

luminosity said:


> ladies, please i need your help.
> 
> this is my 2nd purchase after 3 months of shop fasting  i want to buy this top, buy then i saw how they styled the top with the skirt and it looks quite good, though the skirt is a straight cut and has a split in the back, front and left and the right side. but when i looked at it again, i am not that sure if i have the guts to wear that skirt and then found this camel skirt. soooo, which skirt is best, ladies?




I like the camel skirt better  it's very versatile as well!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Congratulations on 3 no shopping months! Wow!!
> Oh my, it's a hard decision. I love the clean look of the white and black look, and the practicality of the second. It's really up to you. Which one would get more wear? When would you wear it and which one goes with the rest of your wardrobe? I'd try to think of outfits with both and decide on the one that makes more,



i still can't decide which skirt to buy, but i will buy the top first. i will think about the skirt a bit more. thanks!


----------



## luminosity

liznaj said:


> I like the camel skirt better  it's very versatile as well!



black and white vs camel = 0:1

thanks!


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> ladies, please i need your help.
> 
> this is my 2nd purchase after 3 months of shop fasting  i want to buy this top, buy then i saw how they styled the top with the skirt and it looks quite good, though the skirt is a straight cut and has a split in the back, front and left and the right side. but when i looked at it again, i am not that sure if i have the guts to wear that skirt and then found this camel skirt. soooo, which skirt is best, ladies?


i really like the camel skirt, especially with the black top. What else would you wear with the camel skirt?



Marylin said:


> Girls, I apologize for getting off topic again, but I feel like I need to express my horror and sadness about the shooting in Orlando. I've been glued to CNN and am horrified, also about what this will do to the presidential campaigns. I have a lot of gay friends and  cannot believe how anyone could feel such hatred. I'm so sorry for everybody who has to go through the pain of loosing somebody dear.




I was very saddened to hear this, very saddened. Also by the death of Christina grimmie - I watched on YouTube when she was a lot younger and she had an amazing voice, and bright future. So much loss


----------



## luminosity

eggtartapproved said:


> i really like the camel skirt, especially with the black top. What else would you wear with the camel skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very saddened to hear this, very saddened. Also by the death of Christina grimmie - I watched on YouTube when she was a lot younger and she had an amazing voice, and bright future. So much loss



i could imagine wearing the skirt with my purple top, abstract floral blouse, black lace v neck blouse and of course the white top i've posted before.

for now, black and white vs camel skirt = 0:2

thank you!


----------



## liznaj

Okay June is not turning out to be a no purchase month, heh.

Received a pair of black jeans from Nordstrom today and they fit great! Way better than the current pair of black jeans I have (which are about 6 inches too long and also one size too big), will be keeping the Nordstrom ones and donating my other pair. So my total jeans/pants count remains at 5.

Been so tempted to get a summer bag or a new swimsuit, but I decided to focus my attention on my 2016 "needs" list instead. Found a sheepskin leather jacket for half off so it's on its way to me! Fingers crossed it's what I'm looking for. I don't usually shop during the "wrong" season but this has been on my wishlist for literally years so I'm not worried about not wanting it anymore when the cold weather rolls around. 

@eggtartapproved , I saw your blog post about reviewing your goals halfway through the year, and loved the idea of having a "do no buy" and a "needs" list. Here's mine for 2016

"Needs" list
- off shoulder summer top (only if I can find one I like that is around or under 30 dollars. So far, anything that fits this criteria is sold out in my size)
- black leather jacket - found!
- winter coat
- black or gray ankle boots
- black tights
- over the knee socks
Almost this whole list is refreshing my cold weather wardrobe, I won't be needing any of these till early next year since I live in Florida, and we only really get fall-ish weather around Feb sometimes. The winter coat I might need if we visit family for Thanksgiving, we will see!

Do not buy list
- swimsuits
- bags and SLGs
- shoes
- dresses, skirts and pants (unless replacing staples)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Learning to multi-qoute on the new platform haha 



liznaj said:


> Okay June is not turning out to be a no purchase month, heh.
> 
> Received a pair of black jeans from Nordstrom today and they fit great! Way better than the current pair of black jeans I have (which are about 6 inches too long and also one size too big), will be keeping the Nordstrom ones and donating my other pair. So my total jeans/pants count remains at 5.
> 
> Been so tempted to get a summer bag or a new swimsuit, but I decided to focus my attention on my 2016 "needs" list instead. Found a sheepskin leather jacket for half off so it's on its way to me! Fingers crossed it's what I'm looking for. I don't usually shop during the "wrong" season but this has been on my wishlist for literally years so I'm not worried about not wanting it anymore when the cold weather rolls around.
> 
> @eggtartapproved , I saw your blog post about reviewing your goals halfway through the year, and loved the idea of having a "do no buy" and a "needs" list. Here's mine for 2016
> 
> "Needs" list
> - off shoulder summer top (only if I can find one I like that is around or under 30 dollars. So far, anything that fits this criteria is sold out in my size)
> - black leather jacket - found!
> - winter coat
> - black or gray ankle boots
> - black tights
> - over the knee socks
> Almost this whole list is refreshing my cold weather wardrobe, I won't be needing any of these till early next year since I live in Florida, and we only really get fall-ish weather around Feb sometimes. The winter coat I might need if we visit family for Thanksgiving, we will see!
> 
> Do not buy list
> - swimsuits
> - bags and SLGs
> - shoes
> - dresses, skirts and pants (unless replacing staples)


The do not buy list, really helped me more than anything, I think. It's sort of great when your needs aren't don't fall into an immediate season 'cuz then you can always look out for them and hopefully they'll be a good deal to purchase during the 'off season' =)



luminosity said:


> i could imagine wearing the skirt with my purple top, abstract floral blouse, black lace v neck blouse and of course the white top i've posted before.
> 
> for now, black and white vs camel skirt = 0:2
> 
> thank you!


these sound great, and purple would look really great!


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Learning to multi-qoute on the new platform haha
> 
> The do not buy list, really helped me more than anything, I think. It's sort of great when your needs aren't don't fall into an immediate season 'cuz then you can always look out for them and hopefully they'll be a good deal to purchase during the 'off season' =)
> 
> 
> these sound great, and purple would look really great!



Haha yeah getting used to the new website. I do like it though  
I agree, the do not buy list is awesome, thank you so much for the idea!


----------



## Marylin

Trying to get used to the new design as well. It's a bit hard to read on the iPad. Any idea how to change that? The gray on white has not as much contrast for old and tired eyes...  And where do I find all the emojis?
Well I'm glad everybody's back. I did try the concert tshirt/pencil skirt look with a David Bowie shirt, it worked great.
I'm still working on wearing my less worn clothes. My Kenzo tiger pants got out the other day, because I needed something to go with my nails.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Trying to get used to the new design as well. It's a bit hard to read on the iPad. Any idea how to change that? The gray on white has not as much contrast for old and tired eyes...  And where do I find all the emojis?
> Well I'm glad everybody's back. I did try the concert tshirt/pencil skirt look with a David Bowie shirt, it worked great.
> I'm still working on wearing my less worn clothes. My Kenzo tiger pants got out the other day, because I needed something to go with my nails.


I'm on a desktop right now and learning.. I  haven't checked all the features yet but on the desktop there are a lot of features you can change - maybe it would be easier to adjust those on a desktop first. Love your Kenzo pants.. I would love something really fierce like that! and your nails go really with them!


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Trying to get used to the new design as well. It's a bit hard to read on the iPad. Any idea how to change that? The gray on white has not as much contrast for old and tired eyes...  And where do I find all the emojis?
> Well I'm glad everybody's back. I did try the concert tshirt/pencil skirt look with a David Bowie shirt, it worked great.
> I'm still working on wearing my less worn clothes. My Kenzo tiger pants got out the other day, because I needed something to go with my nails.



Wow Marylin, I love those pants!! I'm not sure what it looks like on an ipad, although the site looks fine on my iphone. I've seen others raise the same concern in the feedback section about not being able to read well against the gray, so hopefully that will be addressed soon.


----------



## Marylin

sorry I'm still having a hard time with this new design.
I'm actually pretty annoyed by it. So, as much as I would love to chat right now and comment on all your posts, I want to wait until they have fixed at least the font. Otherwise I'll go blind.  Hopefully they change it soon. 'See' you all tomorrow!


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Haha yeah getting used to the new website. I do like it though
> I agree, the do not buy list is awesome, thank you so much for the idea!


I agree with you, liznaj.  Incorporating eggtart's "do not buy" and "needs" lists really changed the way that I shop, and eliminated (most) of my impulse purchases. 


Marylin said:


> Trying to get used to the new design as well. It's a bit hard to read on the iPad. Any idea how to change that? The gray on white has not as much contrast for old and tired eyes...  And where do I find all the emojis?
> Well I'm glad everybody's back. I did try the concert tshirt/pencil skirt look with a David Bowie shirt, it worked great.
> I'm still working on wearing my less worn clothes. My Kenzo tiger pants got out the other day, because I needed something to go with my nails.


Fierce combination, Marylin! Really love your Kenzo pants and bold nails!

Happy to have the PF app again! Plan to catch up more later. [emoji3]


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> I agree with you, liznaj.  Incorporating eggtart's "do not buy" and "needs" lists really changed the way that I shop, and eliminated (most) of my impulse purchases.
> 
> Fierce combination, Marylin! Really love your Kenzo pants and bold nails!
> 
> Happy to have the PF app again! Plan to catch up more later. [emoji3]


So true! Works great for me too since I love to plan everything.

Speaking of that, currently planning outfits for my 10 day trip to Singapore coming up. We leave next Saturday! Feels like there's so much to be done before that. I think I'm pretty much done planning outfits but I'll wait a couple more days before I share here, just in case I change my mind again!


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> So true! Works great for me too since I love to plan everything.
> 
> Speaking of that, currently planning outfits for my 10 day trip to Singapore coming up. We leave next Saturday! Feels like there's so much to be done before that. I think I'm pretty much done planning outfits but I'll wait a couple more days before I share here, just in case I change my mind again!


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Can't wait to see them!


I'm just going to post them now  Decided it's good to post early so I can get some feedback too.









They're not in order, couldn't figure out how to do that! The two outfits that have the large striped bag are traveling outfits for the flights. For the rest, I just tried to have a good mix of casual and dressy outfits. There aren't many concrete plans for what we will be doing, because we're mainly going to see family and when we do, there isn't usually much of a plan, just a lot of hanging out and seeing who is free to meet up with us. Weather is going to be extremely humid and warm. What do you all think?
Also, do you all think 5 pairs of shoes is too much?


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> I'm just going to post them now  Decided it's good to post early so I can get some feedback too.
> View attachment 3383491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383493
> 
> 
> They're not in order, couldn't figure out how to do that! The two outfits that have the large striped bag are traveling outfits for the flights. For the rest, I just tried to have a good mix of casual and dressy outfits. There aren't many concrete plans for what we will be doing, because we're mainly going to see family and when we do, there isn't usually much of a plan, just a lot of hanging out and seeing who is free to meet up with us. Weather is going to be extremely humid and warm. What do you all think?
> Also, do you all think 5 pairs of shoes is too much?



I love all of these! My travel outfits are never as chic as these! For some reason, wherever I go there seems to be a lot of walking so comfortable shoes and a light (and large) bag are a must - it really dampens what I wear  I love the white jumper!


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> I'm just going to post them now  Decided it's good to post early so I can get some feedback too.
> View attachment 3383491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383493
> 
> 
> They're not in order, couldn't figure out how to do that! The two outfits that have the large striped bag are traveling outfits for the flights. For the rest, I just tried to have a good mix of casual and dressy outfits. There aren't many concrete plans for what we will be doing, because we're mainly going to see family and when we do, there isn't usually much of a plan, just a lot of hanging out and seeing who is free to meet up with us. Weather is going to be extremely humid and warm. What do you all think?
> Also, do you all think 5 pairs of shoes is too much?



And no, as much as I try to pair down, 5 pairs seems to be my go to average for shoes when I go away.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> I'm just going to post them now  Decided it's good to post early so I can get some feedback too.
> View attachment 3383491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383493
> 
> 
> They're not in order, couldn't figure out how to do that! The two outfits that have the large striped bag are traveling outfits for the flights. For the rest, I just tried to have a good mix of casual and dressy outfits. There aren't many concrete plans for what we will be doing, because we're mainly going to see family and when we do, there isn't usually much of a plan, just a lot of hanging out and seeing who is free to meet up with us. Weather is going to be extremely humid and warm. What do you all think?
> Also, do you all think 5 pairs of shoes is too much?



If you have the space, why not take five pairs? I usually don't take more than three, sneakers, flats and one nice pair, but that's usually because of weight restrictions on international flights. 
I like all the combinations, you will have more than you need. You could even get away with one less top, but they don't take away much space. Have you thought about different combinations for the very cute navy/ white polka dot skirt and top? Can you wear them with shorts or a different blouse or T? This will give you more options and you could reduce even further. Will you be too hot in your leather/(fake leather?) leggings? 
In general I'd say, take what you love, what's comfortable and what gets you wherever your vacation takes you. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I love all of these! My travel outfits are never as chic as these! For some reason, wherever I go there seems to be a lot of walking so comfortable shoes and a light (and large) bag are a must - it really dampens what I wear  I love the white jumper!



You know that's not true! Your NYC suitcase was great! And you were chic even in hot and humid weather! You're a very smart packer and stylish traveler!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I agree with you, liznaj.  Incorporating eggtart's "do not buy" and "needs" lists really changed the way that I shop, and eliminated (most) of my impulse purchases.
> 
> Fierce combination, Marylin! Really love your Kenzo pants and bold nails!
> 
> Happy to have the PF app again! Plan to catch up more later. [emoji3]



Thanks Mimmy! I'm still pretty strict with my "wearing everything I haven't worn 7 times yet" plan. So the Kenzo pants and pretty much everything I bought this spring were on the list. Or still are. I have almost two more weeks to achieve this personal goal. Unfortunately it's still quite cold and raining all the time, so I might have to push the summer dress challenge into July.  But it feels good to shop my closet and I've come up with combinations I hadn't considered before. Stylebook only gets you so far, sometimes one still has to stand in front of one's wardrobe and try everything on.


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> I'm just going to post them now  Decided it's good to post early so I can get some feedback too.
> View attachment 3383491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383493
> 
> 
> They're not in order, couldn't figure out how to do that! The two outfits that have the large striped bag are traveling outfits for the flights. For the rest, I just tried to have a good mix of casual and dressy outfits. There aren't many concrete plans for what we will be doing, because we're mainly going to see family and when we do, there isn't usually much of a plan, just a lot of hanging out and seeing who is free to meet up with us. Weather is going to be extremely humid and warm. What do you all think?
> Also, do you all think 5 pairs of shoes is too much?



These outfits are great, liznaj! Everything looks so chic. 

My only concern is the same as Marylin's though; will the leggings be too hot? 

I am not sure if I have traveled with 5 pairs of shoes, but definitely 4. Even though I like to be a minimalist packer, I don't scrimp on shoes or accessories. I really think that they make or change looks; so I say take all 5!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy! I'm still pretty strict with my "wearing everything I haven't worn 7 times yet" plan. So the Kenzo pants and pretty much everything I bought this spring were on the list. Or still are. I have almost two more weeks to achieve this personal goal. Unfortunately it's still quite cold and raining all the time, so I might have to push the summer dress challenge into July.  But it feels good to shop my closet and I've come up with combinations I hadn't considered before. Stylebook only gets you so far, sometimes one still has to stand in front of one's wardrobe and try everything on.



You are doing much better than I am with wearing your less worn items, Marylin. Your challenge did motivate me to do a bit more closet purging though. Plan to donate 3 pairs of shoes. One pair are looking fairly worn, which is pretty unusual for me. Will look at them again, if too worn, I will just dispose of. One pair are really just uncomfortable and I don't like them well enough to ignore this. The third pair I don't wear; so off they will go!

I agree that sometimes you actually have to try things on. I put together an outfit that looked really good on Stylebook, but irl really didn't hit the mark.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> I love all of these! My travel outfits are never as chic as these! For some reason, wherever I go there seems to be a lot of walking so comfortable shoes and a light (and large) bag are a must - it really dampens what I wear  I love the white jumper!


Thank you, egg! I love the outfits you packed for NY, so I'd say you're a very chic traveler! Glad to hear 5 pairs is normal to you lol, i didn't think it was weird until DH raised an eyebrow when I mentioned this information. 


Marylin said:


> If you have the space, why not take five pairs? I usually don't take more than three, sneakers, flats and one nice pair, but that's usually because of weight restrictions on international flights.
> I like all the combinations, you will have more than you need. You could even get away with one less top, but they don't take away much space. Have you thought about different combinations for the very cute navy/ white polka dot skirt and top? Can you wear them with shorts or a different blouse or T? This will give you more options and you could reduce even further. Will you be too hot in your leather/(fake leather?) leggings?
> In general I'd say, take what you love, what's comfortable and what gets you wherever your vacation takes you. Have fun and enjoy!


Hmmm I think you're right, I can mix and match more with what I have here. As for the faux leather leggings, they're only for being on the plane. I will change once I get to my destination, there is no way I can wear that in the heat! 


Mimmy said:


> These outfits are great, liznaj! Everything looks so chic.
> 
> My only concern is the same as Marylin's though; will the leggings be too hot?
> 
> I am not sure if I have traveled with 5 pairs of shoes, but definitely 4. Even though I like to be a minimalist packer, I don't scrimp on shoes or accessories. I really think that they make or change looks; so I say take all 5!


I am definitely not a minimalist packer! Got lots to work on there, or maybe I'll always be this way. 
I will only be wearing the leggings on the flights, won't be wearing them when I'm actually in Singapore  Thought leggings would be a comfy option since jeans usually feel a little restrictive for such a long flight. 

Thanks for your thoughts about the shoes, will be taking all 5


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> You know that's not true! Your NYC suitcase was great! And you were chic even in hot and humid weather! You're a very smart packer and stylish traveler!


Tnx, Marylin, I'd have to say my nyc choices were my best so far for any trip because of stylebook, and this thread! 


Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy! I'm still pretty strict with my "wearing everything I haven't worn 7 times yet" plan. So the Kenzo pants and pretty much everything I bought this spring were on the list. Or still are. I have almost two more weeks to achieve this personal goal. Unfortunately it's still quite cold and raining all the time, so I might have to push the summer dress challenge into July.  But it feels good to shop my closet and I've come up with combinations I hadn't considered before. Stylebook only gets you so far, sometimes one still has to stand in front of one's wardrobe and try everything on.


while I haven't followed the challenge exactly, it is a reminder for me to reevaluate my wardrobe again. Let go of a pair of pants and thinking of letting go of 2 coats.



liznaj said:


> Thank you, egg! I love the outfits you packed for NY, so I'd say you're a very chic traveler! Glad to hear 5 pairs is normal to you lol, i didn't think it was weird until DH raised an eyebrow when I mentioned this information.
> 
> Hmmm I think you're right, I can mix and match more with what I have here. As for the faux leather leggings, they're only for being on the plane. I will change once I get to my destination, there is no way I can wear that in the heat!
> 
> I am definitely not a minimalist packer! Got lots to work on there, or maybe I'll always be this way.
> I will only be wearing the leggings on the flights, won't be wearing them when I'm actually in Singapore  Thought leggings would be a comfy option since jeans usually feel a little restrictive for such a long flight.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts about the shoes, will be taking all 5


Tnx, liznaj, but it was a result of great input from you ladies. I will be asking again haha. I am going to rethink my flying outfit as I'm currently wearing jeans, but you're right about the long flight, no matter how comfy my jeans may be. I don't wear leggings so I may have to resort to sweatpants. I originally packed drape pants but worry it'll eventually get too cold over the course of the flight.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx, Marylin, I'd have to say my nyc choices were my best so far for any trip because of stylebook, and this thread!
> while I haven't followed the challenge exactly, it is a reminder for me to reevaluate my wardrobe again. Let go of a pair of pants and thinking of letting go of 2 coats.
> 
> 
> Tnx, liznaj, but it was a result of great input from you ladies. I will be asking again haha. I am going to rethink my flying outfit as I'm currently wearing jeans, but you're right about the long flight, no matter how comfy my jeans may be. I don't wear leggings so I may have to resort to sweatpants. I originally packed drape pants but worry it'll eventually get too cold over the course of the flight.


Most flight attendants are happy to get you blankets, if that helps with the drape pants  actually, in my experience, for most long haul flights, the blankets are distributed to everyone regardless of whether they ask for it. Can't wait to see your outfits!


----------



## liznaj

The leather jacket I mentioned arrived today! It's extremely warm, so it won't be seeing any action till early next year unless the weather gets weird. 





I forsee this being very easy to match and throw over my usual outfits


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> The leather jacket I mentioned arrived today! It's extremely warm, so it won't be seeing any action till early next year unless the weather gets weird.
> View attachment 3384185
> 
> View attachment 3384186
> 
> 
> I forsee this being very easy to match and throw over my usual outfits


Wow! You look fantastic in it! Good catch!
Are these the plane-leggings?


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Wow! You look fantastic in it! Good catch!
> Are these the plane-leggings?



Thanks Marylin! Sharp eyes haha yes they are, I don't usually wear leggings as pants but when it comes to plane rides and movies, this pair always accompanies me.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Thanks Marylin! Sharp eyes haha yes they are, I don't usually wear leggings as pants but when it comes to plane rides and movies, this pair always accompanies me.


Every girl needs one pair of comfy yet pretty pants. Every girl might not look as good in them as you do, though, that's for sure!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> The leather jacket I mentioned arrived today! It's extremely warm, so it won't be seeing any action till early next year unless the weather gets weird.
> View attachment 3384185
> 
> View attachment 3384186
> 
> 
> I forsee this being very easy to match and throw over my usual outfits



You look great, liznaj! Beautiful jacket! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

Confession time. Failed to complete my no purchase June. [emoji853] Bought some shoes, still on budget though. [emoji3]


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Every girl needs one pair of comfy yet pretty pants. Every girl might not look as good in them as you do, though, that's for sure!!!!


Aww thank you Marylin, you are far too kind! Made my day  



Mimmy said:


> You look great, liznaj! Beautiful jacket! [emoji173]️


Thank you Mimmy! So happy I found a genuine leather jacket without breaking the bank. 


Mimmy said:


> Confession time. Failed to complete my no purchase June. [emoji853] Bought some shoes, still on budget though. [emoji3]


Any pictures?  That's great that you kept to your budget! At least the both of us managed to keep this a mostly purchase free month?


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> Most flight attendants are happy to get you blankets, if that helps with the drape pants  actually, in my experience, for most long haul flights, the blankets are distributed to everyone regardless of whether they ask for it. Can't wait to see your outfits!


you're right about the blanket, totally forgot! It's been so long since I've needed to fly outside of North America that I've forgotten what service airlines have. And there's been so much change and service cutbacks in short distance flights that I'm just not sure what to expect anymore.



liznaj said:


> The leather jacket I mentioned arrived today! It's extremely warm, so it won't be seeing any action till early next year unless the weather gets weird.
> View attachment 3384185
> 
> View attachment 3384186
> 
> 
> I forsee this being very easy to match and throw over my usual outfits


you look awesome in it!


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> you're right about the blanket, totally forgot! It's been so long since I've needed to fly outside of North America that I've forgotten what service airlines have. And there's been so much change and service cutbacks in short distance flights that I'm just not sure what to expect anymore.
> 
> you look awesome in it!


Thanks egg!
I'm so excited for you! Korea (hope I remembered this right haha) is going to be so fun.


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> Thanks egg!
> I'm so excited for you! Korea (hope I remembered this right haha) is going to be so fun.



Yup, that's right! And I plan to bring back a ton of face masks lol


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've really been avoiding spending money on clothes... But this week I found this long trench coat in a light flowing fabric... Feels like thick silk, but it called 'tencel' - i've never heard of this fabric before!!

I've been dying to get one for a while now... It was on sale for €25 down from €140!!! The last one left, size L is oversized but looks great!! I have no regrets spending the money!! 

It's dark blue, but could only find an image of the black one online...


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've really been avoiding spending money on clothes... But this week I found this long trench coat in a light flowing fabric... Feels like thick silk, but it called 'tencel' - i've never heard of this fabric before!!
> 
> I've been dying to get one for a while now... It was on sale for €25 down from €140!!! The last one left, size L is oversized but looks great!! I have no regrets spending the money!!
> 
> It's dark blue, but could only find an image of the black one online...
> View attachment 3384654


Sophie-Rose, this is a great find! Tencel is a botanic fiber, it's basically made of wood and very sturdy. It's being used for microfiber as well, because of its ability to create this flowy soft surface. Good choice! Sometimes clothes made out of tencel are a bit heavy.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Yup, that's right! And I plan to bring back a ton of face masks lol



Eggtart, when are you going to start planning your outfits? I know your trip is not until August, but I'm selfish, I need inspiration and am dreading to think about what to pack for NYC.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've really been avoiding spending money on clothes... But this week I found this long trench coat in a light flowing fabric... Feels like thick silk, but it called 'tencel' - i've never heard of this fabric before!!
> 
> I've been dying to get one for a while now... It was on sale for €25 down from €140!!! The last one left, size L is oversized but looks great!! I have no regrets spending the money!!
> 
> It's dark blue, but could only find an image of the black one online...
> View attachment 3384654


this looks great! 



Marylin said:


> Sophie-Rose, this is a great find! Tencel is a botanic fiber, it's basically made of wood and very sturdy. It's being used for microfiber as well, because of its ability to create this flowy soft surface. Good choice! Sometimes clothes made out of tencel are a bit heavy.


tnx for the info on tencel!



Marylin said:


> Eggtart, when are you going to start planning your outfits? I know your trip is not until August, but I'm selfish, I need inspiration and am dreading to think about what to pack for NYC.


i started already lol, but honestly, am really struggling because we're there for my sil's wedding and then the whole family is basically exploring as a pack with sil as the tour guide and knowing sil, there will unlikely be opportunities to go to places that require dressing up, so right now it's sheer comfort for all day excursions versus any interesting outfits. Even for the wedding she hasn't given us any indication of what she wants us to wear - it's being held at the Airbnb we've booked for the whole family to stay at, and sil is a very casual person.


----------



## eggtartapproved

This is what I've been playing with at the moment. Threw in my drape pants as an option for te plane ride, but haven't committed to anything yet haha.


----------



## eggtartapproved

I bought this skirt from loft last wknd and love it! It replaced a tweed skirt I had that stopped fitting properly after a few washes (the lining was starting to do weird things). Wore it to work along with my latest Cole Haan pumps


----------



## liznaj

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've really been avoiding spending money on clothes... But this week I found this long trench coat in a light flowing fabric... Feels like thick silk, but it called 'tencel' - i've never heard of this fabric before!!
> 
> I've been dying to get one for a while now... It was on sale for €25 down from €140!!! The last one left, size L is oversized but looks great!! I have no regrets spending the money!!
> 
> It's dark blue, but could only find an image of the black one online...
> View attachment 3384654


Gorgeous trench!!


eggtartapproved said:


> This is what I've been playing with at the moment. Threw in my drape pants as an option for te plane ride, but haven't committed to anything yet haha.


From what you described, I think your outfits look very chic and very appropriate! Love that skirt in the last row, is that gold? Is it going to be warm? I was thinking a casual tshirt dress or sundress could be an option for casual outfits if you don't want to be in jeans/shorts the whole time. 


eggtartapproved said:


> I bought this skirt from loft last wknd and love it! It replaced a tweed skirt I had that stopped fitting properly after a few washes (the lining was starting to do weird things). Wore it to work along with my latest Cole Haan pumps


Lovely skirt


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> This is what I've been playing with at the moment. Threw in my drape pants as an option for te plane ride, but haven't committed to anything yet haha.



Very nice! How long will you stay? What's the weather like? I think  a clutch would be a good addition.




Sophie-Rose said:


> I've really been avoiding spending money on clothes... But this week I found this long trench coat in a light flowing fabric... Feels like thick silk, but it called 'tencel' - i've never heard of this fabric before!!
> 
> I've been dying to get one for a while now... It was on sale for €25 down from €140!!! The last one left, size L is oversized but looks great!! I have no regrets spending the money!!
> 
> It's dark blue, but could only find an image of the black one online...
> View attachment 3384654



Great item!


----------



## Jen123

I haven't been on PF in quite a few weeks and logged on to see that everything has changed! This is going to be hard to adjust to!! I hope everyone is doing well! I am now in full force wedding planning which is keeping me super super busy. It has also been a great distraction from shopping. If I can finish the month without shopping (for myself) it'll be my first month since 2008 that I have gone without shopping!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I bought this skirt from loft last wknd and love it! It replaced a tweed skirt I had that stopped fitting properly after a few washes (the lining was starting to do weird things). Wore it to work along with my latest Cole Haan pumps


Great skirt, Eggtart! I of course love the pumps and the overall outfit a lot!



Jen123 said:


> I haven't been on PF in quite a few weeks and logged on to see that everything has changed! This is going to be hard to adjust to!! I hope everyone is doing well! I am now in full force wedding planning which is keeping me super super busy. It has also been a great distraction from shopping. If I can finish the month without shopping (for myself) it'll be my first month since 2008 that I have gone without shopping!



Congratulations, Jen! When is the big day? Would love to hear more about your plans!
Also congrats on not shopping. There'll be so much to buy anyway when planning for a wedding, last but not least THE DRESS, which I think we all can't wait to get a glimpse of...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is what I've been playing with at the moment. Threw in my drape pants as an option for te plane ride, but haven't committed to anything yet haha.


 I think you'll be fine. I wish I was this chic on vacation. the gold skirt is adorable! Are the jeans certain, or will you be too hot? How many pairs of shoes are you taking? Any cardis? 
I should really start planning now. We're staying for three weeks and I can probably do laundry only once after about 2 weeks. (Lots of hand washing in hotel sinks, I guess...) I'll be taking more dresses, I think, since my legs don't support shorts.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Great skirt, Eggtart! I of course love the pumps and the overall outfit a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Jen! When is the big day? Would love to hear more about your plans!
> Also congrats on not shopping. There'll be so much to buy anyway when planning for a wedding, last but not least THE DRESS, which I think we all can't wait to get a glimpse of...



Thank you Marylin! It is going to be April 22, 2017. We found the perfect venue, it'll be at the garden rooftop at the Renaissance hotel. We are still going the small and intimate route but still lots of planning that comes with that. I found my dress last month!! My mom came to visit and she helped me find the perfect one. Of course I bought it for about 75% off retail, you know I can't resist a great deal lol!

Now I just need to find shoes! My aunt wore emerald green hangisi's to her wedding and it made me want a pair for mine!


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> From what you described, I think your outfits look very chic and very appropriate! Love that skirt in the last row, is that gold? Is it going to be warm? I was thinking a casual tshirt dress or sundress could be an option for casual outfits if you don't want to be in jeans/shorts the whole time.





MinaAnais said:


> Very nice! How long will you stay? What's the weather like? I think  a clutch would be a good addition.





Marylin said:


> I think you'll be fine. I wish I was this chic on vacation. the gold skirt is adorable! Are the jeans certain, or will you be too hot? How many pairs of shoes are you taking? Any cardis?
> I should really start planning now. We're staying for three weeks and I can probably do laundry only once after about 2 weeks. (Lots of hand washing in hotel sinks, I guess...) I'll be taking more dresses, I think, since my legs don't support shorts.


Thx, ladies! When I checked, the weather was warm and thundershowers the whole 6 days we are there lol, go figure. I do expect that to change so I'm not too worried. The gold skirt is actually tulle and silk and one of my amazing finds at Winners, almost 10 years ago. I would go for skirts and sundresses but I think it will be that time of the month for me and I won't be comfortable. The jeans are for the plane, tentatively, and in case we get freaky weather. I was going to bring a clutch but the wedding is held at the Airbnb home we are renting and doubt there will be any other occasions that I'll need it for. I'm trying to bring only 4 pairs of shoes. I have 1 cardigan (maybe I should switch it for something more colorful) and a cropped hoodie. Maybe I'll leave the striped sweatshirt out, since the cardigan and hoodie should keep me sufficiently warm enough.

@Marylin, wow, 3 weeks in NYC, you're sooooooo lucky!!

@Jen123, yes, please share a peek of your dress, I'm sure it's amazing! And gl with your planning


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Thx, ladies! When I checked, the weather was warm and thundershowers the whole 6 days we are there lol, go figure. I do expect that to change so I'm not too worried. The gold skirt is actually tulle and silk and one of my amazing finds at Winners, almost 10 years ago. I would go for skirts and sundresses but I think it will be that time of the month for me and I won't be comfortable. The jeans are for the plane, tentatively, and in case we get freaky weather. I was going to bring a clutch but the wedding is held at the Airbnb home we are renting and doubt there will be any other occasions that I'll need it for. I'm trying to bring only 4 pairs of shoes. I have 1 cardigan (maybe I should switch it for something more colorful) and a cropped hoodie. Maybe I'll leave the striped sweatshirt out, since the cardigan and hoodie should keep me sufficiently warm enough.
> 
> @Marylin, wow, 3 weeks in NYC, you're sooooooo lucky!!
> 
> @Jen123, yes, please share a peek of your dress, I'm sure it's amazing! And gl with your planning



Thank you eggtart! Here it is!


----------



## Mimmy

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've really been avoiding spending money on clothes... But this week I found this long trench coat in a light flowing fabric... Feels like thick silk, but it called 'tencel' - i've never heard of this fabric before!!
> 
> I've been dying to get one for a while now... It was on sale for €25 down from €140!!! The last one left, size L is oversized but looks great!! I have no regrets spending the money!!
> 
> It's dark blue, but could only find an image of the black one online...
> View attachment 3384654


This is beautiful, Sophie-Rose! It will go well with a lot of things. 


eggtartapproved said:


> This is what I've been playing with at the moment. Threw in my drape pants as an option for te plane ride, but haven't committed to anything yet haha.


I really like these trip outfits, eggtart! There is a lot of variety. The gold skirt is lovely. 


eggtartapproved said:


> I bought this skirt from loft last wknd and love it! It replaced a tweed skirt I had that stopped fitting properly after a few washes (the lining was starting to do weird things). Wore it to work along with my latest Cole Haan pumps


Such a chic outfit!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jen123 said:


> Thank you eggtart! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3385005



It's beautiful and you look gorgeous in it! So excited for you!![emoji122][emoji322]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, Sophie-Rose! It will go well with a lot of things.
> 
> I really like these trip outfits, eggtart! There is a lot of variety. The gold skirt is lovely.
> 
> Such a chic outfit!



Tnx, Mimmy! It'll probably change a lot before I leave haha


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Thank you Marylin! It is going to be April 22, 2017. We found the perfect venue, it'll be at the garden rooftop at the Renaissance hotel. We are still going the small and intimate route but still lots of planning that comes with that. I found my dress last month!! My mom came to visit and she helped me find the perfect one. Of course I bought it for about 75% off retail, you know I can't resist a great deal lol!
> 
> Now I just need to find shoes! My aunt wore emerald green hangisi's to her wedding and it made me want a pair for mine!





Jen123 said:


> Thank you eggtart! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3385005



A wedding; so exciting, Jen! OMG, you do not disappoint us ever!! You and your dress are gorgeous! I think you definitely need a pair of Hangisi's. [emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

@liznaj I posted my June shopping ban breaker shoes on a couple of other threads, but here they are. 




I am going to Vegas next month, so I plan to take them. The msrp was $695, and I got them for $60! [emoji7]


----------



## liznaj

Jen123 said:


> Thank you eggtart! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3385005


You look gorgeous! What an exciting time. Congrats ❤️


Mimmy said:


> @liznaj I posted my June shopping ban breaker shoes on a couple of other threads, but here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Vegas next month, so I plan to take them. The msrp was $695, and I got them for $60! [emoji7]


I love these! So cute and a great deal.


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> It's beautiful and you look gorgeous in it! So excited for you!![emoji122][emoji322]



Thank you eggtart!! I am so excited!



Mimmy said:


> A wedding; so exciting, Jen! OMG, you do not disappoint us ever!! You and your dress are gorgeous! I think you definitely need a pair of Hangisi's. [emoji173]️



Aw Mimmy thank you so much!!

I love your new shoes! What an incredible deal!!



liznaj said:


> You look gorgeous! What an exciting time. Congrats [emoji173]️
> 
> I love these! So cute and a great deal.



Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji847]


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Thank you Marylin! It is going to be April 22, 2017. We found the perfect venue, it'll be at the garden rooftop at the Renaissance hotel. We are still going the small and intimate route but still lots of planning that comes with that. I found my dress last month!! My mom came to visit and she helped me find the perfect one. Of course I bought it for about 75% off retail, you know I can't resist a great deal lol!
> 
> Now I just need to find shoes! My aunt wore emerald green hangisi's to her wedding and it made me want a pair for mine!





Jen123 said:


> Thank you eggtart! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3385005



Jen, I'm speechless! So pretty!! Your husband to be won't believe his luck! Well I think, he does, since he knows how pretty you are! Now of course we all have to wait for the whole do with hair and shoes and everything. Your wedding might be the best deal in history. Will there be anything you'll pay full price for?  Congrats again, It's going to be so exciting to hear about your plans!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thx, ladies! When I checked, the weather was warm and thundershowers the whole 6 days we are there lol, go figure. I do expect that to change so I'm not too worried. The gold skirt is actually tulle and silk and one of my amazing finds at Winners, almost 10 years ago. I would go for skirts and sundresses but I think it will be that time of the month for me and I won't be comfortable. The jeans are for the plane, tentatively, and in case we get freaky weather. I was going to bring a clutch but the wedding is held at the Airbnb home we are renting and doubt there will be any other occasions that I'll need it for. I'm trying to bring only 4 pairs of shoes. I have 1 cardigan (maybe I should switch it for something more colorful) and a cropped hoodie. Maybe I'll leave the striped sweatshirt out, since the cardigan and hoodie should keep me sufficiently warm enough.
> 
> @Marylin, wow, 3 weeks in NYC, you're sooooooo lucky!!
> 
> @Jen123, yes, please share a peek of your dress, I'm sure it's amazing! And gl with your planning



You'll be fine. I get you about wanting to wear pants. Still love the skirt, though. Well, even if the wedding is very casual, you can't go wrong dressing up a bit. I can't think of any bride who wouldn't appreciate the effort. After all there are going to be pictures taken, right? 

Sorry for making you believe we will spend three weeks in NYC. It's only one, after that we will be heading to San Francisco and LA. So I will be needing casual clothes and swim wear. I'm planning to get a few tshirts at uniqulo while in New York, because I really don't have that many summery tops.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @liznaj I posted my June shopping ban breaker shoes on a couple of other threads, but here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Vegas next month, so I plan to take them. The msrp was $695, and I got them for $60! [emoji7]


Mimmy, love your new avatar.  You should bet your savings in Vegas! ( no, please don't, just enjoy the feeling of having lucked out so nicely already! )


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i could imagine wearing the skirt with my purple top, abstract floral blouse, black lace v neck blouse and of course the white top i've posted before.
> 
> for now, black and white vs camel skirt = 0:2
> 
> thank you!



Luminosity, how is the skirt/top shopping going?


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Luminosity, how is the skirt/top shopping going?


hi marylin, i bought the top, the cotton is a bit thinner than i expected but still tolerable and comfortable. as for the skirt, i think i am going to buy the monochrome one (though the ladies here opted for the camel >.<) because the slit is not that too visible as the camel. but the camel also in sale! 50% off and i am tempting to buy both!

ps: ah, about the newest version of forum, i am still prefer the old one because i don't have to click the picture (i found that there're pictures that didn't automatically load), no picture about who creates the thread and the last posters and was simpler. also, the notification bar is not only for those who quote my post ._.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Jen, I'm speechless! So pretty!! Your husband to be won't believe his luck! Well I think, he does, since he knows how pretty you are! Now of course we all have to wait for the whole do with hair and shoes and everything. Your wedding might be the best deal in history. Will there be anything you'll pay full price for?  Congrats again, It's going to be so exciting to hear about your plans!



You are too sweet, thank you so much!! I actually got a great deal on the venue as well! I was able to get them to drop the rental fee and give me their ballroom as rain backup for the garden of the weather is crumby that day! I also got them to drop all the server and bar tender fees and get the tables, chairs and linens included. I feel super lucky! The rooftop garden that we are using for the ceremony and reception has a contemporary feel to it, so I am trying to figure out what colors I want to use. I am thinking of playing up all the green with gold and blush accents.

Your trip sounds super fun! What a nice long vacation!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Mimmy, love your new avatar.  You should bet your savings in Vegas! ( no, please don't, just enjoy the feeling of having lucked out so nicely already! )



Thanks, Marylin!  Thought my new shoes might make a cute avatar. I am not much of a gambler, but your idea of betting my shoe savings does intrigue me! [emoji23] [emoji456] [emoji620]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> You'll be fine. I get you about wanting to wear pants. Still love the skirt, though. Well, even if the wedding is very casual, you can't go wrong dressing up a bit. I can't think of any bride who wouldn't appreciate the effort. After all there are going to be pictures taken, right?
> 
> Sorry for making you believe we will spend three weeks in NYC. It's only one, after that we will be heading to San Francisco and LA. So I will be needing casual clothes and swim wear. I'm planning to get a few tshirts at uniqulo while in New York, because I really don't have that many summery tops.



Aaah gotcha, but still sounds like a great trip!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Help please! How would you guys wear this? I bought it today thinking I could wear it on the plane for my trip cuz it's so comfortable, but I haven't figured out the slit. I knew this was the prob when I bought it but thought maybe you guys could help. The slit starts right at the widest part of my hips so I must wear something under it, but what? It looks best when I stick my hands in my pockets as if I were sticking them in trousers, not jeans, if that make sense, because trouser pockets are at the side whereas jeans are on top. I stick my hands in my pockets a lot and it makes this thing look really cool lol. But I don't want to wear trousers on the plane. It looks ok with shorts but it also looks odd haha. Dh suggested I get side panels sewn in to bring the slit down which is not a bad idea, but any thoughts? And I guess, what do u think of it?


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Help please! How would you guys wear this? I bought it today thinking I could wear it on the plane for my trip cuz it's so comfortable, but I haven't figured out the slit. I knew this was the prob when I bought it but thought maybe you guys could help. The slit starts right at the widest part of my hips so I must wear something under it, but what? It looks best when I stick my hands in my pockets as if I were sticking them in trousers, not jeans, if that make sense, because trouser pockets are at the side whereas jeans are on top. I stick my hands in my pockets a lot and it makes this thing look really cool lol. But I don't want to wear trousers on the plane. It looks ok with shorts but it also looks odd haha. Dh suggested I get side panels sewn in to bring the slit down which is not a bad idea, but any thoughts? And I guess, what do u think of it?


This is cute! I like your DH's idea. 
My first thought was pants/trousers but I can understand that's not an ideal plane outfit. What about something like a stretchy skirt?


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> This is cute! I like your DH's idea.
> My first thought was pants/trousers but I can understand that's not an ideal plane outfit. What about something like a stretchy skirt?
> View attachment 3385352
> 
> View attachment 3385353



Tnx for the idea and examples! It gives me ideas on how to wear it for other occasions. I tried a black stretchy skirt under it but think I'll try for a longer one with a bold color.

 I was also thinking of a black slip, or is that weird cuz they're not meant to be seen? I've never worn one before. And the of course, I can wear leggings but I don't own any haha. But for the plane, maybe leggings are the best way to go....


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx for the idea and examples! It gives me ideas on how to wear it for other occasions. I tried a black stretchy skirt under it but think I'll try for a longer one with a bold color.
> 
> I was also thinking of a black slip, or is that weird cuz they're not meant to be seen? I've never worn one before. And the of course, I can wear leggings but I don't own any haha. But for the plane, maybe leggings are the best way to go....



I like the top/tunic, eggtart! Personally I wouldn't wear it with a slip. I think that leggings would look really great. They are available in many fabrics; you could get some lighter weight ones for summer. They are really comfy too. I think you would also be able to wear the leggings other ways; a slip not so much. 

The best part, I consider basic leggings a staple item; I don't count them in my actual clothing count. [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Here is an example. They would not have to be this color or this length, but it gives a general idea. I think that the tunic could look casual or more dressy, depending on the shoe choice too.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx for the idea and examples! It gives me ideas on how to wear it for other occasions. I tried a black stretchy skirt under it but think I'll try for a longer one with a bold color.
> 
> I was also thinking of a black slip, or is that weird cuz they're not meant to be seen? I've never worn one before. And the of course, I can wear leggings but I don't own any haha. But for the plane, maybe leggings are the best way to go....


Hmm yes I think leggings is the best way to go. Like Mimmy said, there are many different kinds! Thinner ones would be great for summer, or if you're worried about sheerness, jeggings (those "denim" leggings) could work too! I used to own a pair of jeggings and regret giving them away, I didn't wear them often but they come in handy as a comfy "pants" option.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> You are too sweet, thank you so much!! I actually got a great deal on the venue as well! I was able to get them to drop the rental fee and give me their ballroom as rain backup for the garden of the weather is crumby that day! I also got them to drop all the server and bar tender fees and get the tables, chairs and linens included. I feel super lucky! The rooftop garden that we are using for the ceremony and reception has a contemporary feel to it, so I am trying to figure out what colors I want to use. I am thinking of playing up all the green with gold and blush accents.
> 
> Your trip sounds super fun! What a nice long vacation!



Yeah, you wouldn't be my bargain star if you didn't get a good deal! Well done! 
Like the color scheme of green, gold, blush. Sounds sweet for a spring wedding. Will it be a day or evening wedding?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Help please! How would you guys wear this? I bought it today thinking I could wear it on the plane for my trip cuz it's so comfortable, but I haven't figured out the slit. I knew this was the prob when I bought it but thought maybe you guys could help. The slit starts right at the widest part of my hips so I must wear something under it, but what? It looks best when I stick my hands in my pockets as if I were sticking them in trousers, not jeans, if that make sense, because trouser pockets are at the side whereas jeans are on top. I stick my hands in my pockets a lot and it makes this thing look really cool lol. But I don't want to wear trousers on the plane. It looks ok with shorts but it also looks odd haha. Dh suggested I get side panels sewn in to bring the slit down which is not a bad idea, but any thoughts? And I guess, what do u think of it?


I like Mimmy's suggestion a lot. It will be stylish, yet comfortable, probably more than with a slip or skirt. The slip trend is actually pretty strong right now, I wouldn't rule it out yet, but you'll have to find a way to make it look intentional rather than give it this ' I didn't know what else to wear with it' feel.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> hi marylin, i bought the top, the cotton is a bit thinner than i expected but still tolerable and comfortable. as for the skirt, i think i am going to buy the monochrome one (though the ladies here opted for the camel >.<) because the slit is not that too visible as the camel. but the camel also in sale! 50% off and i am tempting to buy both!
> 
> ps: ah, about the newest version of forum, i am still prefer the old one because i don't have to click the picture (i found that there're pictures that didn't automatically load), no picture about who creates the thread and the last posters and was simpler. also, the notification bar is not only for those who quote my post ._.



Please post pics, can't wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Help please! How would you guys wear this? I bought it today thinking I could wear it on the plane for my trip cuz it's so comfortable, but I haven't figured out the slit. I knew this was the prob when I bought it but thought maybe you guys could help. The slit starts right at the widest part of my hips so I must wear something under it, but what? It looks best when I stick my hands in my pockets as if I were sticking them in trousers, not jeans, if that make sense, because trouser pockets are at the side whereas jeans are on top. I stick my hands in my pockets a lot and it makes this thing look really cool lol. But I don't want to wear trousers on the plane. It looks ok with shorts but it also looks odd haha. Dh suggested I get side panels sewn in to bring the slit down which is not a bad idea, but any thoughts? And I guess, what do u think of it?



I agree with others that leggings would be an easy option with it! However, if it's complicated to wear, will you get enough wear out of it? I say return it if this is the case.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't be my bargain star if you didn't get a good deal! Well done!
> Like the color scheme of green, gold, blush. Sounds sweet for a spring wedding. Will it be a day or evening wedding?



Hahaha I like the title bargain star. Maybe I could write a book after this on how to get your entire wedding for a discount hehe. It will be an evening wedding. We actually love the idea of a brunch wedding but figured with all our family coming from out of town an evening wedding might be a better route because with a day wedding we would need to still make plans for everyone that evening.


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Hahaha I like the title bargain star. Maybe I could write a book after this on how to get your entire wedding for a discount hehe. It will be an evening wedding. We actually love the idea of a brunch wedding but figured with all our family coming from out of town an evening wedding might be a better route because with a day wedding we would need to still make plans for everyone that evening.



Nice! I like the evening ones so much better, they get such a magical feel. If you're done at three, it feels like everything's over so quickly.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Here is an example. They would not have to be this color or this length, but it gives a general idea. I think that the tunic could look casual or more dressy, depending on the shoe choice too.





liznaj said:


> Hmm yes I think leggings is the best way to go. Like Mimmy said, there are many different kinds! Thinner ones would be great for summer, or if you're worried about sheerness, jeggings (those "denim" leggings) could work too! I used to own a pair of jeggings and regret giving them away, I didn't wear them often but they come in handy as a comfy "pants" option.





Jen123 said:


> I agree with others that leggings would be an easy option with it! However, if it's complicated to wear, will you get enough wear out of it? I say return it if this is the case.





Marylin said:


> I like Mimmy's suggestion a lot. It will be stylish, yet comfortable, probably more than with a slip or skirt. The slip trend is actually pretty strong right now, I wouldn't rule it out yet, but you'll have to find a way to make it look intentional rather than give it this ' I didn't know what else to wear with it' feel.


Thanks for all the input. I'm pretty sure leggings is the way to go... I thought about it more last night and I think I'm actually going to return it. I love it, but I have a feeling that it's one size too big for me and would look better in an S. I didn't see one at the store =( @Marylin I didn't know there is a slip trend! lol ... i'm sad to return it since it's sooooo soft, but, not settling!


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'm pretty sure leggings is the way to go... I thought about it more last night and I think I'm actually going to return it. I love it, but I have a feeling that it's one size too big for me and would look better in an S. I didn't see one at the store =( @Marylin I didn't know there is a slip trend! lol ... i'm sad to return it since it's sooooo soft, but, not settling!



Aww I'm sorry it didn't work out, egg, but I think you're making the right choice.


----------



## eggtartapproved

liznaj said:


> Aww I'm sorry it didn't work out, egg, but I think you're making the right choice.


I think so too!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'm pretty sure leggings is the way to go... I thought about it more last night and I think I'm actually going to return it. I love it, but I have a feeling that it's one size too big for me and would look better in an S. I didn't see one at the store =( @Marylin I didn't know there is a slip trend! lol ... i'm sad to return it since it's sooooo soft, but, not settling!



If it seems too big, returning it's a good idea. The goal is a closet made up of perfect, or at least near perfect things! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'm pretty sure leggings is the way to go... I thought about it more last night and I think I'm actually going to return it. I love it, but I have a feeling that it's one size too big for me and would look better in an S. I didn't see one at the store =( @Marylin I didn't know there is a slip trend! lol ... i'm sad to return it since it's sooooo soft, but, not settling!



Too bad. Usually returning one item makes room for another one that's perfect and just what you've been waiting for! Now that you have your shopping mojo turned on it will find you for sure!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> If it seems too big, returning it's a good idea. The goal is a closet made up of perfect, or at least near perfect things! [emoji7]





Marylin said:


> Too bad. Usually returning one item makes room for another one that's perfect and just what you've been waiting for! Now that you have your shopping mojo turned on it will find you for sure!



Agreed! I actually feel great having decided to return it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

eggtartapproved said:


> Agreed! I actually feel great having decided to return it.



That's great, means you made the right decision!!!


----------



## Marylin

Chanel sale started yesterday. Usually there's nothing for me, since I'm not buying clothes even for only half the price. But I found this little goody that I've had my eyes on for a while for 30 % off. What do you think?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3388511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sale started yesterday. Usually there's nothing for me, since I'm not buying clothes even for only half the price. But I found this little goody that I've had my eyes on for a while for 30 % off. What do you think?



I think that this is really lovely, Marylin! I am assuming that it is a brooch? Do you find that you wear your brooches a lot? I really love them but must admit, the ones I have I do not wear that much. I need to either start wearing them or stop buying them!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I think that this is really lovely, Marylin! I am assuming that it is a brooch? Do you find that you wear your brooches a lot? I really love them but must admit, the ones I have I do not wear that much. I need to either start wearing them or stop buying them!


It is a brooch, Mimmy, you're right. I do wear them actually. More in the winter to brighten up my dark clothes. They work great with turtlenecks or jackets and Blazers. 
I've found another use for this one though!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's a short pearl necklace.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> It is a brooch, Mimmy, you're right. I do wear them actually. More in the winter to brighten up my dark clothes. They work great with turtlenecks or jackets and Blazers.
> I've found another use for this one though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a short pearl necklace.



Ohh, this is gorgeous!! You definitely need this!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Ohh, this is gorgeous!! You definitely need this!


I do, don't I?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I do, don't I?



You do! It's really beautiful and I love how it looks on the necklace, what a great idea!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> You do! It's really beautiful and I love how it looks on the necklace, what a great idea!



Thanks Eggtart. I've always wanted to try out the necklace/brooch thing, though I thought I would have needed longer pearls, which I don't have. And which I won't get!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It is a brooch, Mimmy, you're right. I do wear them actually. More in the winter to brighten up my dark clothes. They work great with turtlenecks or jackets and Blazers.
> I've found another use for this one though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a short pearl necklace.



Ooh I love this idea!!


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> It is a brooch, Mimmy, you're right. I do wear them actually. More in the winter to brighten up my dark clothes. They work great with turtlenecks or jackets and Blazers.
> I've found another use for this one though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a short pearl necklace.


So lovely!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Please post pics, can't wait to see what it looks like!


Marylin, sorry for the late reply, here's the pic. Hope that it's clear enough to see the top!
It's an all size top, fit to L so it's in a bit big side on me but it's comfortable so that's okay!


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3388511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sale started yesterday. Usually there's nothing for me, since I'm not buying clothes even for only half the price. But I found this little goody that I've had my eyes on for a while for 30 % off. What do you think?


it's pretty!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3388511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sale started yesterday. Usually there's nothing for me, since I'm not buying clothes even for only half the price. But I found this little goody that I've had my eyes on for a while for 30 % off. What do you think?



Very pretty! It's a great addition to your collection!!!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you Girls for your lovely comments on my new brooch. I'm still thrilled about it! I haven't worn it today, probably won't as long as it's so hot. It doesn't go with my flower printed dresses.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> Marylin, sorry for the late reply, here's the pic. Hope that it's clear enough to see the top!
> It's an all size top, fit to L so it's in a bit big side on me but it's comfortable so that's okay!



Thanks for showing us, luminosity! I like all the cool details! Have you tried out different styling ideas? (Pretty avatar btw!)


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Thanks for showing us, luminosity! I like all the cool details! Have you tried out different styling ideas? (Pretty avatar btw!)


i haven't, but i think i am going to pair the top with jeans or flare midi skirt with high heels or flat shoes. quite ordinary though.

oh yes, barbara palvin is really pretty (my ava)! how do you describe that kind of beauty? i find that, mostly european women (russian and the likes) has facial features just like a doll!


----------



## eggtartapproved

luminosity said:


> Marylin, sorry for the late reply, here's the pic. Hope that it's clear enough to see the top!
> It's an all size top, fit to L so it's in a bit big side on me but it's comfortable so that's okay!



This looks great!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Picked this up today! Mbmj scarf - I love it and trying to pair it with outfits. Hopefully it works with what I have.


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> It is a brooch, Mimmy, you're right. I do wear them actually. More in the winter to brighten up my dark clothes. They work great with turtlenecks or jackets and Blazers.
> I've found another use for this one though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a short pearl necklace.



I'm so happy you bought this, it's so classic and looks great with the pearls! What an awesome idea *runs to find broach*


----------



## Jen123

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked this up today! Mbmj scarf - I love it and trying to pair it with outfits. Hopefully it works with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390519



I love the pop of pink in there! Show us how you pair it!


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked this up today! Mbmj scarf - I love it and trying to pair it with outfits. Hopefully it works with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390519


This is cute!!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm so horrible keeping up with this thread, but have been on holiday for 2.5 weeks now. I purchased a new dress here in the US from the cutest little store. It's made from 100% Cotton, Handmade in Maine, USA under ethical conditions, will post photos when I get back home in two days ! Will also go through my wardrobe again once I get back home, I hope our new built in wardrobe will be done by then ..


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3388511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sale started yesterday. Usually there's nothing for me, since I'm not buying clothes even for only half the price. But I found this little goody that I've had my eyes on for a while for 30 % off. What do you think?


Love this, the blue is so beautiful.


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> @liznaj I posted my June shopping ban breaker shoes on a couple of other threads, but here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Vegas next month, so I plan to take them. The msrp was $695, and I got them for $60! [emoji7]


These are adorable and wow the price, great deal .


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> i haven't, but i think i am going to pair the top with jeans or flare midi skirt with high heels or flat shoes. quite ordinary though.
> 
> oh yes, barbara palvin is really pretty (my ava)! how do you describe that kind of beauty? i find that, mostly european women (russian and the likes) has facial features just like a doll!



Sounds good! I'd go with something tight and simple as well, to not distract from the pleats and details. I also love the Russian woman's attitude. They're georgous and stylish. I heard one say once, that they might rather go hungry then dress badly. 



eggtartapproved said:


> This looks great!!


Thank you Eggtart!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked this up today! Mbmj scarf - I love it and trying to pair it with outfits. Hopefully it works with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390519


This is great! I love animal print on others! I feel like I'm too old for it. The color combination will look so good on you!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy you bought this, it's so classic and looks great with the pearls! What an awesome idea *runs to find broach*


Jen, you're too kind, thanks. Yes, go get one! A brooch is such a versatile accessory, I've worn them on scarves and hats even.


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> I'm so horrible keeping up with this thread, but have been on holiday for 2.5 weeks now. I purchased a new dress here in the US from the cutest little store. It's made from 100% Cotton, Handmade in Maine, USA under ethical conditions, will post photos when I get back home in two days ! Will also go through my wardrobe again once I get back home, I hope our new built in wardrobe will be done by then ..



Myrkur, glad you're back on the thread! Looking forward to see the dress. Also to see you're wardrobe! So envious!! Have a save trip back and show us you're goodies, please!


----------



## Marylin

Talking about scarves....
Found this Etro one on sale. Even on sale they're still expensive, so I haven't bought one for years, but the color combination just caught my eye. It's cashmere and silk and it's huge and so soft!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked this up today! Mbmj scarf - I love it and trying to pair it with outfits. Hopefully it works with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390519


Love this, eggtart! I'm fairly certain you'll find a lot in your closet that this will work with. 


Myrkur said:


> I'm so horrible keeping up with this thread, but have been on holiday for 2.5 weeks now. I purchased a new dress here in the US from the cutest little store. It's made from 100% Cotton, Handmade in Maine, USA under ethical conditions, will post photos when I get back home in two days ! Will also go through my wardrobe again once I get back home, I hope our new built in wardrobe will be done by then ..


Ahh, holiday/vacation sounds amazing. Looking forward to seeing your dress. 

I have become more aware of where and under what conditions clothing is made. One large US company that I used to buy from was/is a big offender, and I quit buying from them. 


Myrkur said:


> These are adorable and wow the price, great deal .


Thanks, Myrkur! I was happy to add these to my closet!


Marylin said:


> View attachment 3391358
> View attachment 3391357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about scarves....
> Found this Etro one on sale. Even on sale they're still expensive, so I haven't bought one for years, but the color combination just caught my eye. It's cashmere and silk and it's huge and so soft!


Amazing scarf, Marylin! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3391358
> View attachment 3391357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about scarves....
> Found this Etro one on sale. Even on sale they're still expensive, so I haven't bought one for years, but the color combination just caught my eye. It's cashmere and silk and it's huge and so soft!



Wow that is a gorgeous color combination! You are doing quite well this sale season!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> Wow that is a gorgeous color combination! You are doing quite well this sale season!


Thanks Jen! Coming from you this does mean a lot!


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> Thanks Jen! Coming from you this does mean a lot!



I am living vicariously through you! Still no shopping this month! I can't wait to see how you're wear your scarf!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3391358
> View attachment 3391357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about scarves....
> Found this Etro one on sale. Even on sale they're still expensive, so I haven't bought one for years, but the color combination just caught my eye. It's cashmere and silk and it's huge and so soft!


i love this! The colors are awesome 



Myrkur said:


> I'm so horrible keeping up with this thread, but have been on holiday for 2.5 weeks now. I purchased a new dress here in the US from the cutest little store. It's made from 100% Cotton, Handmade in Maine, USA under ethical conditions, will post photos when I get back home in two days ! Will also go through my wardrobe again once I get back home, I hope our new built in wardrobe will be done by then ..


hope you had a great trip! Can't wait to see your dress!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Not super thrilling but Saturday was chilly enough that I had a chance to squeeze in the scarf, probably this one time before I put it away until fall. Didn't even have time to think, I just grabbed and go haha


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> I am living vicariously through you! Still no shopping this month! I can't wait to see how you're wear your scarf!



Congrats on no shopping! (Except for wedding gown, I guess? - doesn't count, imo!)


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3392347
> 
> Not super thrilling but Saturday was chilly enough that I had a chance to squeeze in the scarf, probably this one time before I put it away until fall. Didn't even have time to think, I just grabbed and go haha



Very cool! The outfit is just what this scarf is made for! Congrats on wearing it right away!
I might have to wait a bit to wear mine, it's getting quite warm again, which is nice, but bad for my cpw on most of my clothes.


----------



## Marylin

I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.) 
So, what do you think? Does it work? 
(Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)


You look amazing!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)



I think it worked out! Great outfit!


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> You look amazing!!





bakeacookie said:


> I think it worked out! Great outfit!



Thanks, girls, I was actually quite comfortable. I wouldn't wear it for work, it's too casual and it feels like something's missing. Maybe heels?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks, girls, I was actually quite comfortable. I wouldn't wear it for work, it's too casual and it feels like something's missing. Maybe heels?



Heels would definitely elevate the outfit. Some bold jewelry too.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> View attachment 3392347
> 
> Not super thrilling but Saturday was chilly enough that I had a chance to squeeze in the scarf, probably this one time before I put it away until fall. Didn't even have time to think, I just grabbed and go haha


Great looking outfit, eggtart! It has a perfect, casual, effortless look!


Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)


Definitely works, Marylin! You look fab! I like it as is, but could definitely see it with heels too.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Heels would definitely elevate the outfit. Some bold jewelry too.


Good idea! I'll see if I have anything bold - Chanel might not be bold enough.



Mimmy said:


> Great looking outfit, eggtart! It has a perfect, casual, effortless look!
> 
> Definitely works, Marylin! You look fab! I like it as is, but could definitely see it with heels too.



Thanks Mimmy! I'm usually not very good with stylish casual looks. If I can't wear a blazer or jacket, I'm helpless!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Very cool! The outfit is just what this scarf is made for! Congrats on wearing it right away!
> I might have to wait a bit to wear mine, it's getting quite warm again, which is nice, but bad for my cpw on most of my clothes.





Mimmy said:


> Great looking outfit, eggtart! It has a perfect, casual, effortless look!
> 
> Definitely works, Marylin! You look fab! I like it as is, but could definitely see it with heels too.


thanks!


Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)


looks great! I like the shade of your top - great Canadian tuxedo


----------



## Jen123

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)



You totally rock it! I love this look on you[emoji1360]

I bought the dress Memorial Day weekend so it was technically in May!


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> You totally rock it! I love this look on you[emoji1360]
> 
> I bought the dress Memorial Day weekend so it was technically in May!



All right, then! You're totally set for the non-shopping month of June! Proud of you - even though I have to do the shopping for both of us.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked this up today! Mbmj scarf - I love it and trying to pair it with outfits. Hopefully it works with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390519



Beautiful !



Marylin said:


> View attachment 3391358
> View attachment 3391357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about scarves....
> Found this Etro one on sale. Even on sale they're still expensive, so I haven't bought one for years, but the color combination just caught my eye. It's cashmere and silk and it's huge and so soft!


I love Etro design and colors ! 





Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)


It works great , imo ! Love the outfit


----------



## Marylin

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> 
> I love Etro design and colors !
> 
> It works great , imo ! Love the outfit



Thank you Pollie-Jean, I love Etro too. The designs are fantastic, unfortunately the cuts aren't for me, mostly, that's why I get the scarves. Lots of companies are imitating the designs, but nothing compares to the original.
Thanks for your compliment on the overall jeans outfit. Wouldn't have thought you Girls would like it so much!


----------



## Marylin

June challenge results.
So. I forced myself to wear a lot of clothes that I had on less than 7 times. There was quite a list. Some of those are clothes I've had for a long time and have worn often years ago, but not so much recently. I haven't made it through all of them, partially due to the weather which wasn't as hot and sunny as expected. So the dresses and skirts will have to wait for July and August. I'm quite embarrassed to admit that there are a few pairs of shoes that are pretty,  yet I don't know when and how to wear them. I'll post pics later. So what to do with all my 'failed' clothes?


----------



## Marylin

These three pairs of shoes didn't get out much, I have to admit that I have not worn the lace up ones ever, though they're beautiful! I bought those in NYC a year ago ( some of you know that) and think they're just too much for work and not something I'd wear to run errands. So, what shall I do?


----------



## Marylin

Jen123 said:


> You totally rock it! I love this look on you[emoji1360]
> 
> I bought the dress Memorial Day weekend so it was technically in May!


 You're doing great then! I wish I was half as disciplined as you are!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> thanks!
> looks great! I like the shade of your top - great Canadian tuxedo



Haven't heard that one! Still so much to learn...


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Myrkur, glad you're back on the thread! Looking forward to see the dress. Also to see you're wardrobe! So envious!! Have a save trip back and show us you're goodies, please!





Mimmy said:


> Ahh, holiday/vacation sounds amazing. Looking forward to seeing your dress.
> 
> I have become more aware of where and under what conditions clothing is made. One large US company that I used to buy from was/is a big offender, and I quit buying from them.





eggtartapproved said:


> hope you had a great trip! Can't wait to see your dress!



Thank you ladies! I decided to take it next level (lol!) and only keep and add items that are ethically made in Europe or USA, made from natural fabrics made under ethical conditions too. It's hard to find brands and styles are limited, but it feels so good looking at clothes knowing where the fabric comes from and who made it.

This dress is 100% Linen and made in Maine, USA. I can also wear it with a legging or skinny jeans in Winter.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think denim on denim worked for me. But I was determined to wear this blouse today. (Still on my personal challenge to wear everything that got less than 7 wears by the end of the month.)
> So, what do you think? Does it work?
> (Please excuse the package in the background. Too heavy to move by myself...)


I like the denim on denim! It definitely works on you.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Myrkur said:


> Thank you ladies! I decided to take it next level (lol!) and only keep and add items that are ethically made in Europe or USA, made from natural fabrics made under ethical conditions too. It's hard to find brands and styles are limited, but it feels so good looking at clothes knowing where the fabric comes from and who made it.
> 
> This dress is 100% Linen and made in Maine, USA. I can also wear it with a legging or skinny jeans in Winter.


i love it!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin hm.. tough decision.. they're all lovely, I especially like the last pair, the black ones... but if it's not working, maybe best to let them go? or choose one of them that may best cover all 3 of them in use?


----------



## GoStanford

Myrkur said:


> I'm so horrible keeping up with this thread, but have been on holiday for 2.5 weeks now. I purchased a new dress here in the US from the cutest little store. It's made from 100% Cotton, Handmade in Maine, USA under ethical conditions, will post photos when I get back home in two days ! Will also go through my wardrobe again once I get back home, I hope our new built in wardrobe will be done by then ..



In the picture, this looks great.  Could you share the brand of the dress?  I'd like to take a look online!


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> i love it!!



Thank you eggtart!



GoStanford said:


> In the picture, this looks great.  Could you share the brand of the dress?  I'd like to take a look online!


 It's from Nuthatch!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin hm.. tough decision.. they're all lovely, I especially like the last pair, the black ones... but if it's not working, maybe best to let them go? or choose one of them that may best cover all 3 of them in use?



Oh Eggtart, how can I let go of even one of them?? They all serve different purposes,even if I have to admit that the purposes have yet to be. Maybe, if I had to, I would get rid of the beige sandals. They're chie Mihara, very expensive, compared to what I usually spend on shoes and they seem a bit girly for me. On the other hand, I don't have that many shoes I can wear with dresses and skirts. I'll give them and myself the summer, after this, they'll have to go.


----------



## Myrkur

Ladies! Can you help me make a decision?
I thought I wanted to add a (Etoupe) Birkin to my bag collection to (almost)finish of my bag collection. I tried it on last year and I liked how it looked on me.
However I never worn it for a long period of course, so not sure how it will fit my lifestyle. (travel a lot, 3 dogs, can't wear bags to work, and I always dress casual)

I already have a Kelly 32 in Bleu de Prusse and I love it so much, however it is too dark to wear during Summer. That's why I want a neutral coloured bag. I just came across a  preloved Kelly 32 in Gold (and PHW) which I perfect combination for me AND the price is slightly below retail, it comes with box, dustbags, raincoat, lock, keys and the receipt and is in great condition (plastic still on the hardware)  ! The problem is, I already have a Kelly (is that a problem?!).

What would you do in my position and do you think the Kelly will fit my lifestyle better then the Birkin? or should I just wait for the Birkin..

I also added the picture of my collection again.

Thank yoU!


----------



## WingNut

Myrkur said:


> Ladies! Can you help me make a decision?
> I thought I wanted to add a (Etoupe) Birkin to my bag collection to (almost)finish of my bag collection. I tried it on last year and I liked how it looked on me.
> However I never worn it for a long period of course, so not sure how it will fit my lifestyle. (travel a lot, 3 dogs, can't wear bags to work, and I always dress casual)
> 
> I already have a Kelly 32 in Bleu de Prusse and I love it so much, however it is too dark to wear during Summer. That's why I want a neutral coloured bag. I just came across a  preloved Kelly 32 in Gold (and PHW) which I perfect combination for me AND the price is slightly below retail, it comes with box, dustbags, raincoat, lock, keys and the receipt and is in great condition (plastic still on the hardware)  ! The problem is, I already have a Kelly (is that a problem?!).
> 
> What would you do in my position and do you think the Kelly will fit my lifestyle better then the Birkin? or should I just wait for the Birkin..
> 
> I also added the picture of my collection again.
> 
> Thank yoU!



How do you feel about the practicality of your Kelly? Is it fussy to open/close or do you like it because of the shoulder strap? If you want to branch out the Birkin is extremely practical, at least for me. It's not fussy but  dies have to be carried on the arm or in the hand. You're not going to carry it when with the dogs!

I do find the Birkin appropriate for casual, it's great for work and travel because it holds a ton. Etoupe is an amazing color...

So if you want to switch it up, get the Birkin, to add done diversity. Etoupe is also a year round color!!!


----------



## Myrkur

WingNut said:


> How do you feel about the practicality of your Kelly? Is it fussy to open/close or do you like it because of the shoulder strap? If you want to branch out the Birkin is extremely practical, at least for me. It's not fussy but  dies have to be carried on the arm or in the hand. You're not going to carry it when with the dogs!
> 
> I do find the Birkin appropriate for casual, it's great for work and travel because it holds a ton. Etoupe is an amazing color...
> 
> So if you want to switch it up, get the Birkin, to add done diversity. Etoupe is also a year round color!!!



I have no trouble opening the bag, I like the feel it's secured when I go to bigger cities and the fact I can always carry it on my shoulder when it becomes to heavy or when I bring the dogs to the city. I don't really like the look of a 'locked up' Birkin to be honest. 

Sigh, I think I need to sleep a few nights on it as I don't want to end up making a mistake, especially since I want to keep my bag collection small. 

Thank you for your input, it makes it harder to choose but also makes me think again before I make any impulse purchases.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh Eggtart, how can I let go of even one of them?? They all serve different purposes,even if I have to admit that the purposes have yet to be. Maybe, if I had to, I would get rid of the beige sandals. They're chie Mihara, very expensive, compared to what I usually spend on shoes and they seem a bit girly for me. On the other hand, I don't have that many shoes I can wear with dresses and skirts. I'll give them and myself the summer, after this, they'll have to go.


giving it some time I'd definitely a good idea. You may find use for them before the end of the year [emoji846]



Myrkur said:


> Ladies! Can you help me make a decision?
> I thought I wanted to add a (Etoupe) Birkin to my bag collection to (almost)finish of my bag collection. I tried it on last year and I liked how it looked on me.
> However I never worn it for a long period of course, so not sure how it will fit my lifestyle. (travel a lot, 3 dogs, can't wear bags to work, and I always dress casual)
> 
> I already have a Kelly 32 in Bleu de Prusse and I love it so much, however it is too dark to wear during Summer. That's why I want a neutral coloured bag. I just came across a  preloved Kelly 32 in Gold (and PHW) which I perfect combination for me AND the price is slightly below retail, it comes with box, dustbags, raincoat, lock, keys and the receipt and is in great condition (plastic still on the hardware)  ! The problem is, I already have a Kelly (is that a problem?!).
> 
> What would you do in my position and do you think the Kelly will fit my lifestyle better then the Birkin? or should I just wait for the Birkin..
> 
> I also added the picture of my collection again.
> 
> Thank yoU!





Myrkur said:


> I have no trouble opening the bag, I like the feel it's secured when I go to bigger cities and the fact I can always carry it on my shoulder when it becomes to heavy or when I bring the dogs to the city. I don't really like the look of a 'locked up' Birkin to be honest.
> 
> Sigh, I think I need to sleep a few nights on it as I don't want to end up making a mistake, especially since I want to keep my bag collection small.
> 
> Thank you for your input, it makes it harder to choose but also makes me think again before I make any impulse purchases.



You already have such a great collection and I think giving it some time is a good idea if you already have a bag in mind.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3396120
> View attachment 3396119
> View attachment 3396118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These three pairs of shoes didn't get out much, I have to admit that I have not worn the lace up ones ever, though they're beautiful! I bought those in NYC a year ago ( some of you know that) and think they're just too much for work and not something I'd wear to run errands. So, what shall I do?



I honestly think you should keep these shoes for now, Marylin. It sounds like you still like them; just haven't had the opportunity to wear them a lot. Could you wear the lace up ones with a LBD or jeans for a date night or girl's night out? I have shoes that don't get out of my closet much, but that I still don't plan on letting go of.


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Ladies! Can you help me make a decision?
> I thought I wanted to add a (Etoupe) Birkin to my bag collection to (almost)finish of my bag collection. I tried it on last year and I liked how it looked on me.
> However I never worn it for a long period of course, so not sure how it will fit my lifestyle. (travel a lot, 3 dogs, can't wear bags to work, and I always dress casual)
> 
> I already have a Kelly 32 in Bleu de Prusse and I love it so much, however it is too dark to wear during Summer. That's why I want a neutral coloured bag. I just came across a  preloved Kelly 32 in Gold (and PHW) which I perfect combination for me AND the price is slightly below retail, it comes with box, dustbags, raincoat, lock, keys and the receipt and is in great condition (plastic still on the hardware)  ! The problem is, I already have a Kelly (is that a problem?!).
> 
> What would you do in my position and do you think the Kelly will fit my lifestyle better then the Birkin? or should I just wait for the Birkin..
> 
> I also added the picture of my collection again.
> 
> Thank yoU!



I would give yourself some time, Myrkur. Although I know from lurking on various H threads, that getting a K or B is not that easy, they are attainable. It sounds like you wanted a Birkin; do you see yourself using a hand carry bag a lot? Since you really like your Kelly, maybe you would want to wait for one in etoupe. Or if you still want a B, wait for one. This is a nice dilemma to have! [emoji6]


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> giving it some time I'd definitely a good idea. You may find use for them before the end of the year [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have such a great collection and I think giving it some time is a good idea if you already have a bag in mind.


Thank you for your input egg tart!


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> I would give yourself some time, Myrkur. Although I know from lurking on various H threads, that getting a K or B is not that easy, they are attainable. It sounds like you wanted a Birkin; do you see yourself using a hand carry bag a lot? Since you really like your Kelly, maybe you would want to wait for one in etoupe. Or if you still want a B, wait for one. This is a nice dilemma to have! [emoji6]


Lol what a luxury problem right !  Well the thing is, I always liked the Kelly in Gold and the Birkin in Etoupe, the other way around I do like them, but not LOVE them.. Anyway, I decided that if the seller responds and it's still available, I'll go for the Kelly. I know I will use it as I use my Kelly a lot, just not during summer as it's too dark. If on the other hand the bag is not available anymore, I guess it's not meant to be and I'll probably wait 'till either another Gold Kelly or Etoupe Birkin becomes available again (in store, or secondhand for a reasonable price/as new condition).


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Ladies! Can you help me make a decision?
> I thought I wanted to add a (Etoupe) Birkin to my bag collection to (almost)finish of my bag collection. I tried it on last year and I liked how it looked on me.
> However I never worn it for a long period of course, so not sure how it will fit my lifestyle. (travel a lot, 3 dogs, can't wear bags to work, and I always dress casual)
> 
> I already have a Kelly 32 in Bleu de Prusse and I love it so much, however it is too dark to wear during Summer. That's why I want a neutral coloured bag. I just came across a  preloved Kelly 32 in Gold (and PHW) which I perfect combination for me AND the price is slightly below retail, it comes with box, dustbags, raincoat, lock, keys and the receipt and is in great condition (plastic still on the hardware)  ! The problem is, I already have a Kelly (is that a problem?!).
> 
> What would you do in my position and do you think the Kelly will fit my lifestyle better then the Birkin? or should I just wait for the Birkin..
> 
> I also added the picture of my collection again.
> 
> Thank yoU!





Myrkur said:


> Lol what a luxury problem right !  Well the thing is, I always liked the Kelly in Gold and the Birkin in Etoupe, the other way around I do like them, but not LOVE them.. Anyway, I decided that if the seller responds and it's still available, I'll go for the Kelly. I know I will use it as I use my Kelly a lot, just not during summer as it's too dark. If on the other hand the bag is not available anymore, I guess it's not meant to be and I'll probably wait 'till either another Gold Kelly or Etoupe Birkin becomes available again (in store, or secondhand for a reasonable price/as new condition).



Myrkur, I'd probably do the same thing. It seems like you've thought about it a lot and you yourself know best, what you need. Your bag collection is so rounded and you put so much effort into it, you're probably making the right choice. Let us know, how it's going and please post pics, once you got it, would you?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I honestly think you should keep these shoes for now, Marylin. It sounds like you still like them; just haven't had the opportunity to wear them a lot. Could you wear the lace up ones with a LBD or jeans for a date night or girl's night out? I have shoes that don't get out of my closet much, but that I still don't plan on letting go of.


Thanks Mimmy, for giving my some peace of mind. I do have a bad conscience about neglecting such beautiful pieces, but I will give them some time. Next time I go out with my gay friends I'll wear the lace up ones, nobody appreciates pretty shoes as much as they do, and I don't feel the need to justify myself as much as I do with my straight friends.


----------



## LVk8

Oh 4th of July sales... I'm usually good about resisting but got a coupon for Free People in my email & decided to buy a bodysuit.  On sale + coupon + I have nothing like this in my closet = it's allowed

https://www.freepeople.com/shop/halter-low-v-bodysuit/


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Myrkur, I'd probably do the same thing. It seems like you've thought about it a lot and you yourself know best, what you need. Your bag collection is so rounded and you put so much effort into it, you're probably making the right choice. Let us know, how it's going and please post pics, once you got it, would you?



Thank you Marilyn! I'm currently waiting for it to be authenticated. Already was able to take a bit more of the price [emoji5] Getting too excited already, but need to wait for the authentication (even though I'm prettyyy sure it's authentic)


----------



## LVk8

Marilyn I think sometimes you just have to be cool with the knowledge that you're the fancy one in the group.  My doggie has been really sick lately - had surgery last Weds, he's recovering now - and I have literally been the basic betch carrying him around in a giant monogrammed LV neverfull ever since.  This bag usually stays in the back of my closet only used for travel in part bc I am a little embarrassed to be so logo forward since my friends while stylish tend to be more low key.  And the city we live in lends itself to laid backness & there's a giant backlash right now against perceived fanciness replacing cool down home local flavor which makes me want to keep a giant logo'd billboard of a bag hidden even harder in its dust cover.   But you know what?  It's the perfect carry all in this situation!  Who cares if the dog winds up vomiting on it, it's a friggen canvas bag.  So I'm toting my tiny yorkie with his head cone in a giant logo'd Louie and anyone who will judge me for that can go F themselves as far as I'm concerned.  Wear your shoes and be fabulous! 

Myrkur good luck with your authentication, fingers crossed!  A bambou green Kelly is my dream bag.  Maybe someday!  Moving forward on a H bag is exciting


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> Marilyn I think sometimes you just have to be cool with the knowledge that you're the fancy one in the group.  My doggie has been really sick lately - had surgery last Weds, he's recovering now - and I have literally been the basic betch carrying him around in a giant monogrammed LV neverfull ever since.  This bag usually stays in the back of my closet only used for travel in part bc I am a little embarrassed to be so logo forward since my friends while stylish tend to be more low key.  And the city we live in lends itself to laid backness & there's a giant backlash right now against perceived fanciness replacing cool down home local flavor which makes me want to keep a giant logo'd billboard of a bag hidden even harder in its dust cover.   But you know what?  It's the perfect carry all in this situation!  Who cares if the dog winds up vomiting on it, it's a friggen canvas bag.  So I'm toting my tiny yorkie with his head cone in a giant logo'd Louie and anyone who will judge me for that can go F themselves as far as I'm concerned.  Wear your shoes and be fabulous!
> 
> Myrkur good luck with your authentication, fingers crossed!  A bambou green Kelly is my dream bag.  Maybe someday!  Moving forward on a H bag is exciting


Lol! Love the attitude with the bag!  
Thank you, I'm too excited already. Bambou Green is really beautiful, not too bright, not too dark, the perfect green. I can see why it's your dream bag !


----------



## LVk8

It reminds me of Kermit the Frog, haha

As much as I am a LV enthusiast & have a handful of mono accessories all my LV purses are either DA or leather.  The NF GM is my only mono bag...and it is a lot of bag!  But now it's my doggy bag


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> It reminds me of Kermit the Frog, haha
> 
> As much as I am a LV enthusiast & have a handful of mono accessories all my LV purses are either DA or leather.  The NF GM is my only mono bag...and it is a lot of bag!  But now it's my doggy bag


I had the same.  I used to have Neverfull and Speedy in Monogram and it just felt too flashy to wear as a daily bag, I decided it was not 'me' and sold them.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Oh 4th of July sales... I'm usually good about resisting but got a coupon for Free People in my email & decided to buy a bodysuit.  On sale + coupon + I have nothing like this in my closet = it's allowed
> 
> https://www.freepeople.com/shop/halter-low-v-bodysuit/



Omg I loooove this!!! I'd totally get this if my torso wasn't so short. Pls posts pics!

@Myrkur keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## LVk8

I also have a short torso!  Huge reason why I've embraced tailoring.  Pretty much every designer thinks my waist should be approx 3in lower than where my natural waist is actually located.  

The reviews on Free People say that their bodysuits tend to run short which for me is a plus!  If I don't love it, I can always return.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Marilyn I think sometimes you just have to be cool with the knowledge that you're the fancy one in the group.  My doggie has been really sick lately - had surgery last Weds, he's recovering now - and I have literally been the basic betch carrying him around in a giant monogrammed LV neverfull ever since.  This bag usually stays in the back of my closet only used for travel in part bc I am a little embarrassed to be so logo forward since my friends while stylish tend to be more low key.  And the city we live in lends itself to laid backness & there's a giant backlash right now against perceived fanciness replacing cool down home local flavor which makes me want to keep a giant logo'd billboard of a bag hidden even harder in its dust cover.   But you know what?  It's the perfect carry all in this situation!  Who cares if the dog winds up vomiting on it, it's a friggen canvas bag.  So I'm toting my tiny yorkie with his head cone in a giant logo'd Louie and anyone who will judge me for that can go F themselves as far as I'm concerned.  Wear your shoes and be fabulous!
> 
> Myrkur good luck with your authentication, fingers crossed!  A bambou green Kelly is my dream bag.  Maybe someday!  Moving forward on a H bag is exciting



Oh my, you're my fashion hero! I will print out your fashion mantra and pin it into my wardrobe! I love that you carry your dog around in a designer bag, because it's  practical and not because you're Paris Hilton! How is the little one doing? I know how it feels to take care of a sick pet and being so helpless. Hope he'll recuperate soon!
I wish I had a little more chuzpe. I get comments on my shoes every day at work, even if I'm just wearing small black pumps, I consider flat and boring. That's why I feel self conscious sometimes. I even turn around my bags when I pass certain departments so my coworkers don't see the labels. I know it's dumb and they know I can afford it. Still...


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Thank you Marilyn! I'm currently waiting for it to be authenticated. Already was able to take a bit more of the price [emoji5] Getting too excited already, but need to wait for the authentication (even though I'm prettyyy sure it's authentic)



If you're this excited, the bag is for you! It's going to be fine and you'll love it!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Oh 4th of July sales... I'm usually good about resisting but got a coupon for Free People in my email & decided to buy a bodysuit.  On sale + coupon + I have nothing like this in my closet = it's allowed
> 
> https://www.freepeople.com/shop/halter-low-v-bodysuit/



WOW!


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I need your help again. I'm still going back and forth about my vacation wardrobe. It's going to be one week in NYC, two in California (San Francisco and LA with the coast in between). Though I think I can pack very casually for the  second and third week, I'm not so sure about the first. I'll do a lot of walking, I'll bring sneakers and pants of course,but I might meet my husband's coworkers for dinner. They'll understand I'm on vacation, but I do want to make an effort.  Not so much though that I have to bring an extra suitcase and more than 4 pairs of shoes total. Should I bring heels? Do I take my nicer jewelry? Any Chanel? Would it look weird to dress up, even though I'm on vacation? I know you'll know what do do!


----------



## Marylin

This is what I'm planning to take. Less, if possible. Only one pair of shorts though, and only for the beach. I put the blue WOC in, just in case. Maybe too many dresses? It feels like I'm bringing too many shoes. I'm pretty helpless as you can tell.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> This is what I'm planning to take. Less, if possible. Only one pair of shorts though, and only for the beach. I put the blue WOC in, just in case. Maybe too many dresses? It feels like I'm bringing too many shoes. I'm pretty helpless as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400642



Here is what I brought with me to the US.  We did NYC for 4 days, then traveled through New England (we went camping, but only stayed there for dinner and sleep) during the day we were exploring the area), then 3 more days in Boston.

- 5 Tops ( 1 b/w striped tee, 1 linen black tank, 1 linen white tee, 1 navy silk camisole, 1 v-neck long sleeve shirt for colder days, ended up wearing this on the plane only)
- 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans in Navy (Great for layering and because it's cashmere, it won't stick to your skin with warmer weather)
- 1 Linen Skirt  (loved it, perfect for warmer weather)
- 1 Black Skinny Jeans (great to combine with everything and for evenings or colder days) 
- 3 dresses (1 white linen, 1 white linen (tailored one I showed before, didn't wear it eventually, might sell it again) , 1 navy cotton dress (didn't wear it, figured out it's too short for me, so I'll sell it)
- 2 pair of shoes (1 white converse I could wear in the City, but also out in the country) and 1 pair of leather sandals for warmer weather. I bought 1 pair of hiking shoes in the US.
- No coat, just a leather and denim jacket. Didn't end up wearing the leather jacket as it was 28 degrees C the whole time.
- 1 Hermes 90 Carre to dress up (sometimes a bit too warm) 
- 1 Backpack (didn't wore it too often as it was really heavy bringing my camera), 1 Mulberry Pochette with Shoulder Strap (very convenient for bringing car keys, wallet and phone !)
- 1 Hermes 140 Shawl, didn't end up wearing it, too warm 
- My everyday jewellery (diamond pendant, H  and Tiffany bangle, rings) 
- Underwear and socks I brought for one week
I took very little with me, because I didn't feel the need to bring a lot while there are so many laundromats in the US where you can wash your clothes. 
Hope this helped a little Marilyn !!


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Here is what I brought with me to the US.  We did NYC for 4 days, then traveled through New England (we went camping, but only stayed there for dinner and sleep) during the day we were exploring the area), then 3 more days in Boston.
> 
> - 5 Tops ( 1 b/w striped tee, 1 linen black tank, 1 linen white tee, 1 navy silk camisole, 1 v-neck long sleeve shirt for colder days, ended up wearing this on the plane only)
> - 2 Brora Cashmere Cardigans in Navy (Great for layering and because it's cashmere, it won't stick to your skin with warmer weather)
> - 1 Linen Skirt  (loved it, perfect for warmer weather)
> - 1 Black Skinny Jeans (great to combine with everything and for evenings or colder days)
> - 3 dresses (1 white linen, 1 white linen (tailored one I showed before, didn't wear it eventually, might sell it again) , 1 navy cotton dress (didn't wear it, figured out it's too short for me, so I'll sell it)
> - 2 pair of shoes (1 white converse I could wear in the City, but also out in the country) and 1 pair of leather sandals for warmer weather. I bought 1 pair of hiking shoes in the US.
> - No coat, just a leather and denim jacket. Didn't end up wearing the leather jacket as it was 28 degrees C the whole time.
> - 1 Hermes 90 Carre to dress up (sometimes a bit too warm)
> - 1 Backpack (didn't wore it too often as it was really heavy bringing my camera), 1 Mulberry Pochette with Shoulder Strap (very convenient for bringing car keys, wallet and phone !)
> - 1 Hermes 140 Shawl, didn't end up wearing it, too warm
> - My everyday jewellery (diamond pendant, H  and Tiffany bangle, rings)
> - Underwear and socks I brought for one week
> I took very little with me, because I didn't feel the need to bring a lot while there are so many laundromats in the US where you can wash your clothes.
> Hope this helped a little Marilyn !!



Myrkur, thank you for taking the time to list all the things you took. Even though I think our trips are very different, you're completely right about two things: there's always a place to do laundry and black pants can be combined with anything.
I will think about layers more, I suppose and try to refine which dresses to take. Also, I will go shopping for sure. Anthropologie is my biggest weakness, I usually buy something there in every city, and since it's the end of summer, there will be some things on sale I might wear right away. Still thinking weather to take my blue sandals or black heels. The sandals will go with most of my outfits, the heels are tied to black pants or the black and white dress. Sandals are a bit more casual, heels more dressed up. I have 4 more weeks to think about it.


----------



## Sunset Blvd

Marylin said:


> This is what I'm planning to take. Less, if possible. Only one pair of shorts though, and only for the beach. I put the blue WOC in, just in case. Maybe too many dresses? It feels like I'm bringing too many shoes. I'm pretty helpless as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400642



How do you create a capsule like this? Love it.

I think you can really dress up if you going to big city like NY, LA, and SF. Your wardrobe is cute and comfortable. 

Between the flat and open sandal, I think you can eliminate one. Since you going in the summer, open sandal is probably better. But the flat doesn't take too much space anyway, sorry I'm not helping.  And are you really going to wear sneaker? I see most of your outfit  can pair with the other shoes unless it is your walking shoe. I don't think you need sneaker for the beach. 

I am learning to downsize a lot on packing too. Like for a 2 weeks vacation, I would pack for 7 days, 14 pieces and try to mix match them. Also bring a detergent bottle to wash my clothes if needed to and reuse them.

I would start with my favorite piece and build at least 2 outfits around it, and branching out. You will end up with a lot of possibilities while using few items.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> This is what I'm planning to take. Less, if possible. Only one pair of shorts though, and only for the beach. I put the blue WOC in, just in case. Maybe too many dresses? It feels like I'm bringing too many shoes. I'm pretty helpless as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400642


For such a long trip, I think you've done a great job! I need to pack lighter and learn from you. Personally I love wearing dresses in warm weather so I think those are great. Would be good for the days you might be meeting other people like your husband's coworkers.


----------



## liznaj

Hi everyone, just got back from my trip to Singapore. I packed everything I had listed a few weeks ago and while I did follow most of the outfits, I could have definitely packed an outfit or two less. Same goes for shoes. I have another trip (short one this time) coming up next weekend so time to get planning!

I wasn't planning to do any shopping in Singapore, but I got some birthday gifts from my relatives so here are the wardrobe additions from the gifts!

Pearl studs


Tory burch espadrilles (I have a pair of red flats that are wearing out, they still have some life left but I think these espadrilles are good for replacing those)


And lastly, a mini city Balenciaga! I'm in love


----------



## Marylin

Sunset Blvd said:


> How do you create a capsule like this? Love it.
> 
> I think you can really dress up if you going to big city like NY, LA, and SF. Your wardrobe is cute and comfortable.
> 
> Between the flat and open sandal, I think you can eliminate one. Since you going in the summer, open sandal is probably better. But the flat doesn't take too much space anyway, sorry I'm not helping.  And are you really going to wear sneaker? I see most of your outfit  can pair with the other shoes unless it is your walking shoe. I don't think you need sneaker for the beach.
> 
> I am learning to downsize a lot on packing too. Like for a 2 weeks vacation, I would pack for 7 days, 14 pieces and try to mix match them. Also bring a detergent bottle to wash my clothes if needed to and reuse them.
> 
> I would start with my favorite piece and build at least 2 outfits around it, and branching out. You will end up with a lot of possibilities while using few items.



Thank you sunset, for giving my dilemma so much thought! You're right about the flats, I pretty much only need them for the flights, security is so much quicker, and I can slip them off and on easily. The sneakers proofed to be very important last time, since I really do walk a lot. I barely use public transportation and they are very light. I think I also need them for going to the Universal Studios. I promised my sons to take them there. I like your advice about taking my favorite outfit. I might subconsciously have done that already with my black pants and shirt, I'll see what else I could do with this. I also always take detergent and do a bit of laundry in the hotel sink every other night. Also I like to wash everything that's new, so in order to wear whatever I buy right away, I need to wash it first. 
Do you have a fool proof outfit that you pack everytime?


----------



## Marylin

Congrats, everything is beautiful. Pearls are a staple, of course, the shoes are fantastic, I looove the color and the bag is so pretty! Lucky you!! Sorry, I'm so uniformed, but how  big is mini? Would you mind posting some mod pics? (For Balencia amateurs like me.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I also have a short torso!  Huge reason why I've embraced tailoring.  Pretty much every designer thinks my waist should be approx 3in lower than where my natural waist is actually located.
> 
> The reviews on Free People say that their bodysuits tend to run short which for me is a plus!  If I don't love it, I can always return.


Can't wait until you get it!


Marylin said:


> This is what I'm planning to take. Less, if possible. Only one pair of shorts though, and only for the beach. I put the blue WOC in, just in case. Maybe too many dresses? It feels like I'm bringing too many shoes. I'm pretty helpless as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400642


I think these are great and dresses will be a lot more comfortable. Maybe you can have them do double duty for day and night. I'm getting better at packing less but shoes always gets me, but the more I think about it the more I think they're the reason why i can pack less clothing cuz of the mixing and matching I can do.


liznaj said:


> Hi everyone, just got back from my trip to Singapore. I packed everything I had listed a few weeks ago and while I did follow most of the outfits, I could have definitely packed an outfit or two less. Same goes for shoes. I have another trip (short one this time) coming up next weekend so time to get planning!
> 
> I wasn't planning to do any shopping in Singapore, but I got some birthday gifts from my relatives so here are the wardrobe additions from the gifts!
> 
> Pearl studs
> View attachment 3403097
> 
> Tory burch espadrilles (I have a pair of red flats that are wearing out, they still have some life left but I think these espadrilles are good for replacing those)
> View attachment 3403108
> 
> And lastly, a mini city Balenciaga! I'm in love
> View attachment 3403109


They are all great additions am doing definitely staple items!


----------



## bakeacookie

Would it be absurd to let go of a lot of lower price jackets to justify a Chanel one (on sale of course)? 

It's a big expense, and I'd have to find the right one, but if I could get a good cpw over my lifetime, it's super tempting.


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Would it be absurd to let go of a lot of lower price jackets to justify a Chanel one (on sale of course)?
> 
> It's a big expense, and I'd have to find the right one, but if I could get a good cpw over my lifetime, it's super tempting.



I'd buy it.... It's a great piece and as you said the cpw can be very low. Pics!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> I'd buy it.... It's a great piece and as you said the cpw can be very low. Pics!!!!!



Not looking just yet. Just wondering if I should stop buying other jackets and just wait till the right Chanel jacket on sale comes up.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is what I'm planning to take. Less, if possible. Only one pair of shorts though, and only for the beach. I put the blue WOC in, just in case. Maybe too many dresses? It feels like I'm bringing too many shoes. I'm pretty helpless as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400642



I like what you have planned to pack so far, Marylin. I like your tote a lot; does it have a secure closure? 

I don't think that you are taking too much; especially for a 3 week trip. I think that you could take less if you want to though; after all you are traveling to some great cities with great shopping!

I definitely don't think you are taking too many shoes. Even though I consider myself a minimalist packer, I will pack several pairs of shoes. I think extra accessories can really give you more styling options!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Would it be absurd to let go of a lot of lower price jackets to justify a Chanel one (on sale of course)?
> 
> It's a big expense, and I'd have to find the right one, but if I could get a good cpw over my lifetime, it's super tempting.



I don't think this would be absurd at all, bake. I have considered getting a Chanel jacket too. Even though I live in Florida, I get good cpw (estimated) on my jackets. 

I am not sure though, that I will ever find one on sale, that would stand the test of time. The classic styles I like seem to sell out at regular price! This is just my opinion, but even certain "classics", can look dated over time. I don't see myself buying one at full retail price. 

Someone posted one on the Nordstrom Rack finds thread once, that was gorgeous, and would have fit me! I was so jealous! [emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I don't think this would be absurd at all, bake. I have considered getting a Chanel jacket too. Even though I live in Florida, I get good cpw (estimated) on my jackets.
> 
> I am not sure though, that I will ever find one on sale, that would stand the test of time. The classic styles I like seem to sell out at regular price! This is just my opinion, but even certain "classics", can look dated over time. I don't see myself buying one at full retail price.
> 
> Someone posted one on the Nordstrom Rack finds thread once, that was gorgeous, and would have fit me! I was so jealous! [emoji23]



I think I remember that one and I was jealous lol. But I'm also a bigger size so I'd have to buy from Chanel directly  or see if reseller/consignment  have it.

I think as long as it's not too crazy and in mostly neutral colors I should be fine for it to stand the test of time.


----------



## astromantic

^ bake, as long as you know your style and preference it works. It would never work for me. I live in climate with all 4 seasons, I have a young child, and I just like variety! Makes me happy to have different cuts and types. I would ask myself those questions if I were to debate on the Chanel (climate, lifestyle, preference/personality)

Sent from my XT1064 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

astromantic said:


> ^ bake, as long as you know your style and preference it works. It would never work for me. I live in climate with all 4 seasons, I have a young child, and I just like variety! Makes me happy to have different cuts and types. I would ask myself those questions if I were to debate on the Chanel (climate, lifestyle, preference/personality)
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using PurseForum mobile app



Very good questions for any of these "investment" items. 

I'll have to think about it some more. I think I want one, but not sure if it'll fit the business causal work life. Seems a bit formal.


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Hi everyone, just got back from my trip to Singapore. I packed everything I had listed a few weeks ago and while I did follow most of the outfits, I could have definitely packed an outfit or two less. Same goes for shoes. I have another trip (short one this time) coming up next weekend so time to get planning!
> 
> I wasn't planning to do any shopping in Singapore, but I got some birthday gifts from my relatives so here are the wardrobe additions from the gifts!
> 
> Pearl studs
> View attachment 3403097
> 
> Tory burch espadrilles (I have a pair of red flats that are wearing out, they still have some life left but I think these espadrilles are good for replacing those)
> View attachment 3403108
> 
> And lastly, a mini city Balenciaga! I'm in love
> View attachment 3403109



Welcome back, liznaj! I really like your new wardrobe additions. I love your new Bal; it's stunning! Can't wait to see some outfits with it! [emoji7]


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Congrats, everything is beautiful. Pearls are a staple, of course, the shoes are fantastic, I looove the color and the bag is so pretty! Lucky you!! Sorry, I'm so uniformed, but how  big is mini? Would you mind posting some mod pics? (For Balencia amateurs like me.


Thank you Marylin!! The mini is slightly bigger than 9 x 6 without the handles. Here's a mod shot with a different mini, I'm 5'0 




eggtartapproved said:


> They are all great additions am doing definitely staple items!


Thanks egg! 


bakeacookie said:


> Would it be absurd to let go of a lot of lower price jackets to justify a Chanel one (on sale of course)?
> 
> It's a big expense, and I'd have to find the right one, but if I could get a good cpw over my lifetime, it's super tempting.


I don't think it's absurd! If you love the Chanel jacket, I think it's a good investment piece that is versatile enough to be both formal and semi casual.


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> Welcome back, liznaj! I really like your new wardrobe additions. I love your new Bal; it's stunning! Can't wait to see some outfits with it! [emoji7]


Thank you Mimmy!! I can't wait to enjoy the Bal too


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Very good questions for any of these "investment" items.
> 
> I'll have to think about it some more. I think I want one, but not sure if it'll fit the business causal work life. Seems a bit formal.


I  do understand why you're tempted. It doesn't help seeing all these beautiful women with these beautiful jackets in the Chanel thread, right? I agree with Mimmy that the classic ones never seem to get on sale. I could justify spending 3000 €  on one on sale, after all, some bags are more, but it seems to me, bags can be more classic, they're easier to wear and I personally wouldn't get enough wear out of a jacket. If you wear your favorite bag everyday, it's fine. If you wear the jacket everyday, it's weird. And it's true that even the classic styles change. 
On the other hand: the thought is planted in your head and won't go away.  We all know how it is. So I'm pretty sure we'll see a beautiful Chanel jacket on your thread or this one soon enough. If you can easily afford one, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Thank you Marylin!! The mini is slightly bigger than 9 x 6 without the handles. Here's a mod shot with a different mini, I'm 5'0
> View attachment 3403801
> 
> .



Oh it's the perfect size! And you're super pretty! Like the dress, btw.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I like what you have planned to pack so far, Marylin. I like your tote a lot; does it have a secure closure?
> 
> I don't think that you are taking too much; especially for a 3 week trip. I think that you could take less if you want to though; after all you are traveling to some great cities with great shopping!
> 
> I definitely don't think you are taking too many shoes. Even though I consider myself a minimalist packer, I will pack several pairs of shoes. I think extra accessories can really give you more styling options!



True,about the shopping. The thing is, I don't know what I'm going to buy? It might not go with anything I brought. On the other hand: I always need tshirts and I like uniqulo. So I might only bring one and buy three or so there. 
Maybe I should just take what I'll wear on the plane and then go shopping.  And I'm not kidding completely...


----------



## Marylin

I barely ever buy anything at H&M, but I had some time to kill in town the other day and bought three tops on sale. Basic white t-Shirt, basic off the shoulder blue and white striped T-shirt and this one. Each one was 7€. This one is a blouse with a bow in the back. Pretty easy to wear, I hope, and easy to wash. I might have to redo my packing list...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3404151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely ever buy anything at H&M, but I had some time to kill in town the other day and bought three tops on sale. Basic white t-Shirt, basic off the shoulder blue and white striped T-shirt and this one. Each one was 7€. This one is a blouse with a bow in the back. Pretty easy to wear, I hope, and easy to wash. I might have to redo my packing list...



Love this top, Marylin! I am always looking for interesting details on tops. I only have 2 items from H&M, but they do have cute things.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Oh it's the perfect size! And you're super pretty! Like the dress, btw.


Thank you!! You're too kind 


Marylin said:


> View attachment 3404151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely ever buy anything at H&M, but I had some time to kill in town the other day and bought three tops on sale. Basic white t-Shirt, basic off the shoulder blue and white striped T-shirt and this one. Each one was 7€. This one is a blouse with a bow in the back. Pretty easy to wear, I hope, and easy to wash. I might have to redo my packing list...


This is very pretty! It's been a while since I've been to a H&M, but when I do go I can never seem to leave empty handed.


----------



## liznaj

Here's what I've planned for my trip next week, it's for Wednesday to Sunday, and it's a wedding weekend so I doubt there is much sightseeing and going out. Schedule looks like it's mostly helping the wedding couple out with prep and of course attending the wedding!

The first two outfits are traveling outfits for the plane rides to and fro, and the three dresses are for rehearsal dinner, the wedding ceremony + reception and post wedding brunch. I know it seems rather unnecessary to bring two different pairs of heels, couldn't bring myself to decide on one pair lol. Tried to make up for it by only planning for one pair of casual shoes.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Here's what I've planned for my trip next week, it's for Wednesday to Sunday, and it's a wedding weekend so I doubt there is much sightseeing and going out. Schedule looks like it's mostly helping the wedding couple out with prep and of course attending the wedding!
> 
> The first two outfits are traveling outfits for the plane rides to and fro, and the three dresses are for rehearsal dinner, the wedding ceremony + reception and post wedding brunch. I know it seems rather unnecessary to bring two different pairs of heels, couldn't bring myself to decide on one pair lol. Tried to make up for it by only planning for one pair of casual shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3405075
> 
> View attachment 3405076



Great outfits. I can totally see why you need both pairs of heels! Love. The red/pink dress! Are you bringing any kind of shawl, scarf, cardigan to beat ac?


----------



## LVk8

The bodysuit from Free People is super sexy.  Strong buy!

The dress I also bought was a returner, was hoping it would replace my much favored in the winter Fair isle dress that's starting to fall apart (allowed, replacement item) but it did not lay correctly on me. Oh well. But I took it to the store to make an exchange & found a romper that was on sale, yay! I've really been wanting one since my last one went kablammo at the dry cleaners. It's really different from my last one. I guess the keyhole is in the front not the back but it is super cute on, I'm definitely taking it on my trip next weekend.

https://www.freepeople.com/shop/mira-retro-romper/ in Dark Night.  The store had it on a much deeper discount than the website!


----------



## bakeacookie

I find stores have better sales than online. ^


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Great outfits. I can totally see why you need both pairs of heels! Love. The red/pink dress! Are you bringing any kind of shawl, scarf, cardigan to beat ac?


Ohh good point, I'll have to pack a cardigan just in case. 



LVk8 said:


> The bodysuit from Free People is super sexy.  Strong buy!
> 
> The dress I also bought was a returner, was hoping it would replace my much favored in the winter Fair isle dress that's starting to fall apart (allowed, replacement item) but it did not lay correctly on me. Oh well. But I took it to the store to make an exchange & found a romper that was on sale, yay! I've really been wanting one since my last one went kablammo at the dry cleaners. It's really different from my last one. I guess the keyhole is in the front not the back but it is super cute on, I'm definitely taking it on my trip next weekend.
> 
> https://www.freepeople.com/shop/mira-retro-romper/ in Dark Night.  The store had it on a much deeper discount than the website!


Very pretty romper!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> The bodysuit from Free People is super sexy.  Strong buy!
> 
> The dress I also bought was a returner, was hoping it would replace my much favored in the winter Fair isle dress that's starting to fall apart (allowed, replacement item) but it did not lay correctly on me. Oh well. But I took it to the store to make an exchange & found a romper that was on sale, yay! I've really been wanting one since my last one went kablammo at the dry cleaners. It's really different from my last one. I guess the keyhole is in the front not the back but it is super cute on, I'm definitely taking it on my trip next weekend.
> 
> https://www.freepeople.com/shop/mira-retro-romper/ in Dark Night.  The store had it on a much deeper discount than the website!



Glad you finally found a replacemenT! Your patience paid of! It's really pretty, I'm envious! I could never wear anything like this.


----------



## Marylin

You might think I'm stupid, and you might be right... I was wondering today whether flower dresses have an age limit. Do you think there's a time when one shouldn't wear them any more  - or not yet? For some reason I associate flower prints with little or young girls and grandmothers or great aunts. I once was joking with my husband's 70 year old godmother about purple dresses and flower prints telling her she wasn't old enough yet. Now I think I'm not dressing appropriately for someone in her mid forties wearing colorful prints for summer. Am I crazy?


----------



## Marylin

Here's the evidence. These are my summer dresses for when it's really hot. I wore exhibit 7 on Friday,  number 9 today.


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Here's what I've planned for my trip next week, it's for Wednesday to Sunday, and it's a wedding weekend so I doubt there is much sightseeing and going out. Schedule looks like it's mostly helping the wedding couple out with prep and of course attending the wedding!
> 
> The first two outfits are traveling outfits for the plane rides to and fro, and the three dresses are for rehearsal dinner, the wedding ceremony + reception and post wedding brunch. I know it seems rather unnecessary to bring two different pairs of heels, couldn't bring myself to decide on one pair lol. Tried to make up for it by only planning for one pair of casual shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3405075
> 
> View attachment 3405076



I like what you have planned to take, liznaj. You have a lot of variety!

I am planning my outfits for a long weekend trip to Vegas. This time will probably be very casual. Temps are predicted to be 104 to 105 degrees. I'll post some looks when I've planned more ... I'm having more trouble deciding than usual. If I can make it from my air conditioned hotel to some shopping places, I'll be fine!! [emoji91]


----------



## Mimmy

LVk8 said:


> The bodysuit from Free People is super sexy.  Strong buy!
> 
> The dress I also bought was a returner, was hoping it would replace my much favored in the winter Fair isle dress that's starting to fall apart (allowed, replacement item) but it did not lay correctly on me. Oh well. But I took it to the store to make an exchange & found a romper that was on sale, yay! I've really been wanting one since my last one went kablammo at the dry cleaners. It's really different from my last one. I guess the keyhole is in the front not the back but it is super cute on, I'm definitely taking it on my trip next weekend.
> 
> https://www.freepeople.com/shop/mira-retro-romper/ in Dark Night.  The store had it on a much deeper discount than the website!



The romper in dark night is so cute, LVk8!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3406444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the evidence. These are my summer dresses for when it's really hot. I wore exhibit 7 on Friday,  number 9 today.



I don't think that there is a lower or higher age limit for floral prints, Marylin. I think it may be the type of floral print/colors, fabric and style of clothing that may make something skew younger or older. I think that your dresses are fine. 

We have seen your mod shots, Marylin; we know that you are beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

It's good that I participate on this thread. My head knows that this is not something that I should buy, and I don't plan to. The Hello Kitty lover in me would like this though! 


If it becomes more deeply discounted, I'm not making any promises! [emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You might think I'm stupid, and you might be right... I was wondering today whether flower dresses have an age limit. Do you think there's a time when one shouldn't wear them any more  - or not yet? For some reason I associate flower prints with little or young girls and grandmothers or great aunts. I once was joking with my husband's 70 year old godmother about purple dresses and flower prints telling her she wasn't old enough yet. Now I think I'm not dressing appropriately for someone in her mid forties wearing colorful prints for summer. Am I crazy?



I don't think a print is restricted by age. Liberty London sells florals to all ages! 



Mimmy said:


> It's good that I participate on this thread. My head knows that this is not something that I should buy, and I don't plan to. The Hello Kitty lover in me would like this though!
> View attachment 3406563
> 
> If it becomes more deeply discounted, I'm not making any promises! [emoji23]



The original price!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> I don't think a print is restricted by age. Liberty London sells florals to all ages!
> 
> 
> 
> The original price!!!! [emoji33]



Even though my friends and relatives know that I really like HK, they don't think that I would be this silly! It is handmade in Italy though! [emoji23]


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> You might think I'm stupid, and you might be right... I was wondering today whether flower dresses have an age limit. Do you think there's a time when one shouldn't wear them any more  - or not yet? For some reason I associate flower prints with little or young girls and grandmothers or great aunts. I once was joking with my husband's 70 year old godmother about purple dresses and flower prints telling her she wasn't old enough yet. Now I think I'm not dressing appropriately for someone in her mid forties wearing colorful prints for summer. Am I crazy?


I don't think there is an age range for florals. It's more about personal style in my opinion, as in, some people like florals in their closet and some don't. I think florals are pretty and feminine, definitely not restricted to young girls or grandmas! Your dresses look fantastic by the way  great for summer. 


Mimmy said:


> I like what you have planned to take, liznaj. You have a lot of variety!
> 
> I am planning my outfits for a long weekend trip to Vegas. This time will probably be very casual. Temps are predicted to be 104 to 105 degrees. I'll post some looks when I've planned more ... I'm having more trouble deciding than usual. If I can make it from my air conditioned hotel to some shopping places, I'll be fine!! [emoji91]


Thanks Mimmy!
Oh Vegas sounds so fun! Although those temps sound pretty crazy. Can't wait to see your planned outfits. 



Mimmy said:


> It's good that I participate on this thread. My head knows that this is not something that I should buy, and I don't plan to. The Hello Kitty lover in me would like this though!
> View attachment 3406563
> 
> If it becomes more deeply discounted, I'm not making any promises! [emoji23]


I love HK! I wish I could get it haha. If it does become more deeply discounted, I can't make any promises either


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Even though my friends and relatives know that I really like HK, they don't think that I would be this silly! It is handmade in Italy though! [emoji23]
> View attachment 3406579



Haha! But still.... if it were leather, I'd be for it, but it's only cotton! There's some super nice cotton collaboration bags that aren't this expensive. But it's so cute. I just can't get over the price. haha. 


On the floral aspect, I think there are colors and floral/flower types combination that may make a print more juvenile or matronly. But if you choose colors that flatter in a pattern that works with your style and figure, florals can be worn at any age. 

I like big floral patterns if I want to focus on the floral print, or small florals if I'm more for the color palette and the item itself. 
Like big flowers on a simple midi skirt, and tiny flowers on a full skirted, laser cut dress.


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> Would it be absurd to let go of a lot of lower price jackets to justify a Chanel one (on sale of course)?
> 
> It's a big expense, and I'd have to find the right one, but if I could get a good cpw over my lifetime, it's super tempting.



Ofcourse that is not absurd. If you know the Chanel jacket will work for your lifestyle and will wear it for the years coming, I would totally get it. It's and investment piece that should last many years. It's also something that can be worn dressed up or casually.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> You might think I'm stupid, and you might be right... I was wondering today whether flower dresses have an age limit. Do you think there's a time when one shouldn't wear them any more  - or not yet? For some reason I associate flower prints with little or young girls and grandmothers or great aunts. I once was joking with my husband's 70 year old godmother about purple dresses and flower prints telling her she wasn't old enough yet. Now I think I'm not dressing appropriately for someone in her mid forties wearing colorful prints for summer. Am I crazy?



Imo that really depends on the style of the dress and how you style it.


----------



## Myrkur

I've purchased a new Brora cardigan in the sale, it went from £265 to £99! It's a dusty pink.


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> I've purchased a new Brora cardigan in the sale, it went from £265 to £99! It's a dusty pink.
> 
> View attachment 3407484


What a pretty color and what a steal!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Even though my friends and relatives know that I really like HK, they don't think that I would be this silly! It is handmade in Italy though! [emoji23]
> View attachment 3406579


Of course you won't. Will you?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I don't think that there is a lower or higher age limit for floral prints, Marylin. I think it may be the type of floral print/colors, fabric and style of clothing that may make something skew younger or older. I think that your dresses are fine.
> 
> We have seen your mod shots, Marylin; we know that you are beautiful! [emoji7]



Again you're too kind, Mimmy. I hear you about style and fabric, though. On the other hand, summer dresses tend to be lighter and maybe a bit too fluffy?



bakeacookie said:


> I don't think a print is restricted by age. Liberty London sells florals to all ages!
> ]



I'll have to look that up, don't think I know that company. 



liznaj said:


> I don't think there is an age range for florals. It's more about personal style in my opinion, as in, some people like florals in their closet and some don't. I think florals are pretty and feminine, definitely not restricted to young girls or grandmas! Your dresses look fantastic by the way  great for summer.


Thanks Liznaj, I seem to like flowers more in spring and summer.  Maybe it's because I mostly wear black in winter that I go completely crazy once the sun gets out. summer usually only lasts about five minutes here anyway. 



bakeacookie said:


> On the floral aspect, I think there are colors and floral/flower types combination that may make a print more juvenile or matronly. But if you choose colors that flatter in a pattern that works with your style and figure, florals can be worn at any age.
> 
> I like big floral patterns if I want to focus on the floral print, or small florals if I'm more for the color palette and the item itself.
> Like big flowers on a simple midi skirt, and tiny flowers on a full skirted, laser cut dress.



Oh, I haven't thought it out this far! You're a flower fashion expert, like you're an expert on so many aspects of fashion! So far I just bought what I liked, but I guess there's a whole science why some prints work and others don't. Thanks for making me think about this!



Myrkur said:


> Imo that really depends on the style of the dress and how you style it.



Thing is, there's not much to style once I wear one of the dresses. I usually wear heels with them, and my everyday jewelry, which is not very exciting.i only wear these dresses,  when it s quite hot, so that's all I put on, maybe a cardigan if there's air condition anywhere, which isn't as common in Europe as it is in the US. So there's no dressing up or down, just the dress. So I guess I have to be a bit more picky?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3404151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely ever buy anything at H&M, but I had some time to kill in town the other day and bought three tops on sale. Basic white t-Shirt, basic off the shoulder blue and white striped T-shirt and this one. Each one was 7€. This one is a blouse with a bow in the back. Pretty easy to wear, I hope, and easy to wash. I might have to redo my packing list...


this is really cute! i love the colors too



liznaj said:


> Here's what I've planned for my trip next week, it's for Wednesday to Sunday, and it's a wedding weekend so I doubt there is much sightseeing and going out. Schedule looks like it's mostly helping the wedding couple out with prep and of course attending the wedding!
> 
> The first two outfits are traveling outfits for the plane rides to and fro, and the three dresses are for rehearsal dinner, the wedding ceremony + reception and post wedding brunch. I know it seems rather unnecessary to bring two different pairs of heels, couldn't bring myself to decide on one pair lol. Tried to make up for it by only planning for one pair of casual shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3405075
> 
> View attachment 3405076


i LOVE your outfits!!



Marylin said:


> You might think I'm stupid, and you might be right... I was wondering today whether flower dresses have an age limit. Do you think there's a time when one shouldn't wear them any more  - or not yet? For some reason I associate flower prints with little or young girls and grandmothers or great aunts. I once was joking with my husband's 70 year old godmother about purple dresses and flower prints telling her she wasn't old enough yet. Now I think I'm not dressing appropriately for someone in her mid forties wearing colorful prints for summer. Am I crazy?


nope, not at all, i think it just depends on the print and colors, and silhouette of the dress. 



Mimmy said:


> It's good that I participate on this thread. My head knows that this is not something that I should buy, and I don't plan to. The Hello Kitty lover in me would like this though!
> View attachment 3406563
> 
> If it becomes more deeply discounted, I'm not making any promises! [emoji23]


omg this is so cute, and made in italy!!! i would love this lol



Myrkur said:


> I've purchased a new Brora cardigan in the sale, it went from £265 to £99! It's a dusty pink.
> 
> View attachment 3407484


very pretty!

@LVk8 woohoo! I'm so happy to hear that the one piece was a solid purchase!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I like what you have planned to take, liznaj. You have a lot of variety!
> 
> I am planning my outfits for a long weekend trip to Vegas. This time will probably be very casual. Temps are predicted to be 104 to 105 degrees. I'll post some looks when I've planned more ... I'm having more trouble deciding than usual. If I can make it from my air conditioned hotel to some shopping places, I'll be fine!! [emoji91]



It's going to be such a fun escape! And a hot one! My in-laws used to  live in Vegas and I remember days so hot I could hardly breathe. So stay cool and have fun! And let us see what you're going to take, will you? Btw, isn't there a HK store in one of the outlet centers?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> It's going to be such a fun escape! And a hot one! My in-laws used to  live in Vegas and I remember days so hot I could hardly breathe. So stay cool and have fun! And let us see what you're going to take, will you? Btw, isn't there a HK store in one of the outlet centers?



Thanks, Marylin! I am looking forward to it. I have never been to any outlet malls near Vegas. I don't think I'll make it on this visit, but maybe on a future trip.


----------



## LVk8

Thanks all for the romper compliments!  I'm glad I stuck to my guns and waited until something ridiculously cute and totally unique to anything else in my closet came across my path.



Marylin said:


> You might think I'm stupid, and you might be right... I was wondering today whether flower dresses have an age limit. Do you think there's a time when one shouldn't wear them any more  - or not yet? For some reason I associate flower prints with little or young girls and grandmothers or great aunts. I once was joking with my husband's 70 year old godmother about purple dresses and flower prints telling her she wasn't old enough yet. Now I think I'm not dressing appropriately for someone in her mid forties wearing colorful prints for summer. Am I crazy?



I personally tend to go more for stripes or geometric patterns but I have one floral dress that I love!  FYI I'm in my 30s so not a young girl or a grandma.  For some reason I can't get my pix to upload correctly but I found someone who made an outfit on Google Images with the exact same dress.  It's from French Connection maybe a year or two ago:







Seriously I wear that dress at least once a week when the weather is chillier 



eggtartapproved said:


> @LVk8 woohoo! I'm so happy to hear that the one piece was a solid purchase!



I love it so much I'm considering buying a second Free People bodysuit in a different style.  Bad girl who is trying to shop her own closet... 

Speaking of shopping one's own closet....after going through my closet and my costume box over the course of the last couple months, setting aside the "I don't wear these really" and "what am I actually saving this for?" items & bringing a couple things in that I wasn't wearing/didn't fit right anymore for alterations so far I've resurrected/saved 8 dresses.  Gave away two big bags of clothes in a clothing exchange last weekend and only brought home a sarong/tapestry and an unworn with tags still on pair of houndstooth flats (they belonged to my friend Shaina, I trust her feet haha).  And I have a large plastic tub to take to Buffalo Exchange to put back into the stylish hipster girl pile.

With my Buffalo Exchange pile I have a dedicated plan if they accept my stuff: (1) a cardi type layering piece.  Most of my dresses I can get away with year round as long as I can add sleeves.  My most favored one for work just snagged to the point where it's unwearable so I need a replacement. (2) a long white skirt.  I had one that I used to wear frequently but it got too dingy and had to toss it after years or service.  (3) dare I say....cash instead of trade value?!  I would be playing by my rules then to buy a second Free People bodysuit if I take cash 

I counted my empty hangers in my closet - I have 34 spare hangers now(!)  But I still have what most would probably say are too many clothes.  I know I can't hold myself to the true capsule wardrobe standard because I love to wear color too much not to keep options on hand (today I'm wearing a Kelly green dress that makes me happy every time I wear it).  And at that I only have legitimately 3 dresses left that are on the margin but are too flattering to give away even though they're not the items I tend to reach for regularly at the moment.  I am okay with that.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Thanks all for the romper compliments!  I'm glad I stuck to my guns and waited until something ridiculously cute and totally unique to anything else in my closet came across my path.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally tend to go more for stripes or geometric patterns but I have one floral dress that I love!  FYI I'm in my 30s so not a young girl or a grandma.  For some reason I can't get my pix to upload correctly but I found someone who made an outfit on Google Images with the exact same dress.  It's from French Connection maybe a year or two ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I wear that dress at least once a week when the weather is chillier
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much I'm considering buying a second Free People bodysuit in a different style.  Bad girl who is trying to shop her own closet...
> 
> Speaking of shopping one's own closet....after going through my closet and my costume box over the course of the last couple months, setting aside the "I don't wear these really" and "what am I actually saving this for?" items & bringing a couple things in that I wasn't wearing/didn't fit right anymore for alterations so far I've resurrected/saved 8 dresses.  Gave away two big bags of clothes in a clothing exchange last weekend and only brought home a sarong/tapestry and an unworn with tags still on pair of houndstooth flats (they belonged to my friend Shaina, I trust her feet haha).  And I have a large plastic tub to take to Buffalo Exchange to put back into the stylish hipster girl pile.
> 
> With my Buffalo Exchange pile I have a dedicated plan if they accept my stuff: (1) a cardi type layering piece.  Most of my dresses I can get away with year round as long as I can add sleeves.  My most favored one for work just snagged to the point where it's unwearable so I need a replacement. (2) a long white skirt.  I had one that I used to wear frequently but it got too dingy and had to toss it after years or service.  (3) dare I say....cash instead of trade value?!  I would be playing by my rules then to buy a second Free People bodysuit if I take cash
> 
> I counted my empty hangers in my closet - I have 34 spare hangers now(!)  But I still have what most would probably say are too many clothes.  I know I can't hold myself to the true capsule wardrobe standard because I love to wear color too much not to keep options on hand (today I'm wearing a Kelly green dress that makes me happy every time I wear it).  And at that I only have legitimately 3 dresses left that are on the margin but are too flattering to give away even though they're not the items I tend to reach for regularly at the moment.  I am okay with that.


love the dress, and wow, you're doing so well with your wardrobe! if you love the bodysuit, and there's also a different style, I say go for it!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Thanks all for the romper compliments!  I'm glad I stuck to my guns and waited until something ridiculously cute and totally unique to anything else in my closet came across my path.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally tend to go more for stripes or geometric patterns but I have one floral dress that I love!  FYI I'm in my 30s so not a young girl or a grandma.  For some reason I can't get my pix to upload correctly but I found someone who made an outfit on Google Images with the exact same dress.  It's from French Connection maybe a year or two ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I wear that dress at least once a week when the weather is chillier
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much I'm considering buying a second Free People bodysuit in a different style.  Bad girl who is trying to shop her own closet...
> 
> Speaking of shopping one's own closet....after going through my closet and my costume box over the course of the last couple months, setting aside the "I don't wear these really" and "what am I actually saving this for?" items & bringing a couple things in that I wasn't wearing/didn't fit right anymore for alterations so far I've resurrected/saved 8 dresses.  Gave away two big bags of clothes in a clothing exchange last weekend and only brought home a sarong/tapestry and an unworn with tags still on pair of houndstooth flats (they belonged to my friend Shaina, I trust her feet haha).  And I have a large plastic tub to take to Buffalo Exchange to put back into the stylish hipster girl pile.
> 
> With my Buffalo Exchange pile I have a dedicated plan if they accept my stuff: (1) a cardi type layering piece.  Most of my dresses I can get away with year round as long as I can add sleeves.  My most favored one for work just snagged to the point where it's unwearable so I need a replacement. (2) a long white skirt.  I had one that I used to wear frequently but it got too dingy and had to toss it after years or service.  (3) dare I say....cash instead of trade value?!  I would be playing by my rules then to buy a second Free People bodysuit if I take cash
> 
> I counted my empty hangers in my closet - I have 34 spare hangers now(!)  But I still have what most would probably say are too many clothes.  I know I can't hold myself to the true capsule wardrobe standard because I love to wear color too much not to keep options on hand (today I'm wearing a Kelly green dress that makes me happy every time I wear it).  And at that I only have legitimately 3 dresses left that are on the margin but are too flattering to give away even though they're not the items I tend to reach for regularly at the moment.  I am okay with that.



That's a cute dress, and I can imagine it being very flattering. Not that you'd have any need for anything flattering! 
It seems like you're on a wardrobe mission! I love when I can get rid of stuff that just bothers me taking up space In my closet. And since you were so patient finding the right romper, I think you totally deserve getting another one, if you like. Just make sure you'll love it as much as the first. Not that the 'second best' gets neglected just because there's this other, prettier one that gets all the attention.


----------



## Marylin

Been bad....
Since I love my sparkly espadrilles so much and have already gotten a lot of wear out of them, I decided to get a backup pair on sale. These are Kenzo, half price and so shiny and pink!  My boys were making fun of me, being so girly...


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3409561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been bad....
> Since I love my sparkly espadrilles so much and have already gotten a lot of wear out of them, I decided to get a backup pair on sale. These are Kenzo, half price and so shiny and pink!  My boys were making fun of me, being so girly...


These are so cute!! I love shiny shoes


----------



## liznaj

I've been bad too. On my trip right now and popped into a Banana Republic outlet store earlier. I don't usually shop here as their clothing doesn't fit right on me most of the time, but today I found this romper that actually sits right! (Super hard to find a romper that sits on my waist properly as I'm shorter than average)




It's comfy and I can see it being a good option as a pool outfit/coverup as well


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3409561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been bad....
> Since I love my sparkly espadrilles so much and have already gotten a lot of wear out of them, I decided to get a backup pair on sale. These are Kenzo, half price and so shiny and pink!  My boys were making fun of me, being so girly...


these are so pretty!



liznaj said:


> I've been bad too. On my trip right now and popped into a Banana Republic outlet store earlier. I don't usually shop here as their clothing doesn't fit right on me most of the time, but today I found this romper that actually sits right! (Super hard to find a romper that sits on my waist properly as I'm shorter than average)
> 
> View attachment 3409753
> 
> 
> It's comfy and I can see it being a good option as a pool outfit/coverup as well


love it! and they go so well with your shoes too!


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm being tempted real bad by a brooch and I'm not sure about it. 

Like it's cute but not "omg yes!" without  hesitation yes. Usually if I hesitate it's for a reason. 

Not sure what the reason is. The size? The color? The fact that it's not on sale? Lol. The fact that there might be impending guilt if I buy it since I should be putting all extra funds to my birthday? 

But because it's past season I pretty much won't see it again. 

[emoji37] being good is so hard.


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> Thanks all for the romper compliments!  I'm glad I stuck to my guns and waited until something ridiculously cute and totally unique to anything else in my closet came across my path.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally tend to go more for stripes or geometric patterns but I have one floral dress that I love!  FYI I'm in my 30s so not a young girl or a grandma.  For some reason I can't get my pix to upload correctly but I found someone who made an outfit on Google Images with the exact same dress.  It's from French Connection maybe a year or two ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I wear that dress at least once a week when the weather is chillier
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much I'm considering buying a second Free People bodysuit in a different style.  Bad girl who is trying to shop her own closet...
> 
> Speaking of shopping one's own closet....after going through my closet and my costume box over the course of the last couple months, setting aside the "I don't wear these really" and "what am I actually saving this for?" items & bringing a couple things in that I wasn't wearing/didn't fit right anymore for alterations so far I've resurrected/saved 8 dresses.  Gave away two big bags of clothes in a clothing exchange last weekend and only brought home a sarong/tapestry and an unworn with tags still on pair of houndstooth flats (they belonged to my friend Shaina, I trust her feet haha).  And I have a large plastic tub to take to Buffalo Exchange to put back into the stylish hipster girl pile.
> 
> With my Buffalo Exchange pile I have a dedicated plan if they accept my stuff: (1) a cardi type layering piece.  Most of my dresses I can get away with year round as long as I can add sleeves.  My most favored one for work just snagged to the point where it's unwearable so I need a replacement. (2) a long white skirt.  I had one that I used to wear frequently but it got too dingy and had to toss it after years or service.  (3) dare I say....cash instead of trade value?!  I would be playing by my rules then to buy a second Free People bodysuit if I take cash
> 
> I counted my empty hangers in my closet - I have 34 spare hangers now(!)  But I still have what most would probably say are too many clothes.  I know I can't hold myself to the true capsule wardrobe standard because I love to wear color too much not to keep options on hand (today I'm wearing a Kelly green dress that makes me happy every time I wear it).  And at that I only have legitimately 3 dresses left that are on the margin but are too flattering to give away even though they're not the items I tend to reach for regularly at the moment.  I am okay with that.


That's such a nice dress!


----------



## Myrkur

liznaj said:


> I've been bad too. On my trip right now and popped into a Banana Republic outlet store earlier. I don't usually shop here as their clothing doesn't fit right on me most of the time, but today I found this romper that actually sits right! (Super hard to find a romper that sits on my waist properly as I'm shorter than average)
> 
> View attachment 3409753
> 
> 
> It's comfy and I can see it being a good option as a pool outfit/coverup as well


Oh I like how this romper fits on you! I have the same problem about being shorter.


----------



## Myrkur

I'm also bad, lol. I was afraid the Brora sale would end soon, so I ordered the items I wanted to buy next month. Total discount: from EU600 total to EU300! That's a really good deal right. It's a cashmere cardigan and tweed wool trousers.


I also received this sweater, handmade in Iceland from 100% Icelandic Wool. I bought it secondhand, but it's brand new, because it was too small for her. It's a bit big on me, but I like that it's oversized, so I can layer underneath and wear it as a coat. I'm so looking forward to cooler weather!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'm being tempted real bad by a brooch and I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Like it's cute but not "omg yes!" without  hesitation yes. Usually if I hesitate it's for a reason.
> 
> Not sure what the reason is. The size? The color? The fact that it's not on sale? Lol. The fact that there might be impending guilt if I buy it since I should be putting all extra funds to my birthday?
> 
> But because it's past season I pretty much won't see it again.
> 
> [emoji37] being good is so hard.




If you're in doubt, don't do it. Save the money and get one you love, I'd say. All the reasons you mentioned are good enough to wait. 



Myrkur said:


> I'm also bad, lol. I was afraid the Brora sale would end soon, so I ordered the items I wanted to buy next month. Total discount: from EU600 total to EU300! That's a really good deal right. It's a cashmere cardigan and tweed wool trousers.
> 
> 
> I also received this sweater, handmade in Iceland from 100% Icelandic Wool. I bought it secondhand, but it's brand new, because it was too small for her. It's a bit big on me, but I like that it's oversized, so I can layer underneath and wear it as a coat. I'm so looking forward to cooler weather!
> 
> View attachment 3410300
> View attachment 3410301
> View attachment 3410308



The cardigan is great, I love this kind of pattern, but can't wear it, because it makes my shoulders and chest look disproportionate. So, naturally I'd love to see some pics! Funny how you're hoping for colder weather in July. I'd love to get some more summer days,before I have to pull out my winter clothes. 
You got a great deal on the cardigan, didn't know they were so expensive!


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> I've been bad too. On my trip right now and popped into a Banana Republic outlet store earlier. I don't usually shop here as their clothing doesn't fit right on me most of the time, but today I found this romper that actually sits right! (Super hard to find a romper that sits on my waist properly as I'm shorter than average)
> 
> View attachment 3409753
> 
> 
> It's comfy and I can see it being a good option as a pool outfit/coverup as well



It looks fantastic on you! Good job! Nice that we get a real life pic of the shoes, they're really cute. You look so pretty and stylish. Well done!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> If you're in doubt, don't do it. Save the money and get one you love, I'd say. All the reasons you mentioned are good enough to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> The cardigan is great, I love this kind of pattern, but can't wear it, because it makes my shoulders and chest look disproportionate. So, naturally I'd love to see some pics! Funny how you're hoping for colder weather in July. I'd love to get some more summer days,before I have to pull out my winter clothes.
> You got a great deal on the cardigan, didn't know they were so expensive!



Yes, I had passed on the brooch. 
I already have two CC brooches so any other brooch should be on sale, otherwise it's not worth getting considering the remainder of my wishlist lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Myrkur said:


> I'm also bad, lol. I was afraid the Brora sale would end soon, so I ordered the items I wanted to buy next month. Total discount: from EU600 total to EU300! That's a really good deal right. It's a cashmere cardigan and tweed wool trousers.
> 
> 
> I also received this sweater, handmade in Iceland from 100% Icelandic Wool. I bought it secondhand, but it's brand new, because it was too small for her. It's a bit big on me, but I like that it's oversized, so I can layer underneath and wear it as a coat. I'm so looking forward to cooler weather!
> 
> View attachment 3410300
> View attachment 3410301
> View attachment 3410308



I love the cardigan!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> I'm being tempted real bad by a brooch and I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Like it's cute but not "omg yes!" without  hesitation yes. Usually if I hesitate it's for a reason.
> 
> Not sure what the reason is. The size? The color? The fact that it's not on sale? Lol. The fact that there might be impending guilt if I buy it since I should be putting all extra funds to my birthday?
> 
> But because it's past season I pretty much won't see it again.
> 
> [emoji37] being good is so hard.


you're doing really well on resisting! you should be proud of yourself!



Myrkur said:


> I'm also bad, lol. I was afraid the Brora sale would end soon, so I ordered the items I wanted to buy next month. Total discount: from EU600 total to EU300! That's a really good deal right. It's a cashmere cardigan and tweed wool trousers.
> 
> 
> I also received this sweater, handmade in Iceland from 100% Icelandic Wool. I bought it secondhand, but it's brand new, because it was too small for her. It's a bit big on me, but I like that it's oversized, so I can layer underneath and wear it as a coat. I'm so looking forward to cooler weather!
> 
> View attachment 3410300
> View attachment 3410301
> View attachment 3410308


these are lovely additions! I'm in the process of trying to weed through my sweatshirt/sweaters and cardigans... going to only keep the softest of the soft haha


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> love it! and they go so well with your shoes too!


Thanks egg!


Myrkur said:


> Oh I like how this romper fits on you! I have the same problem about being shorter.


Thanks Myrkur  Yes it's such a headache when romper shopping!


Myrkur said:


> I'm also bad, lol. I was afraid the Brora sale would end soon, so I ordered the items I wanted to buy next month. Total discount: from EU600 total to EU300! That's a really good deal right. It's a cashmere cardigan and tweed wool trousers.
> 
> 
> I also received this sweater, handmade in Iceland from 100% Icelandic Wool. I bought it secondhand, but it's brand new, because it was too small for her. It's a bit big on me, but I like that it's oversized, so I can layer underneath and wear it as a coat. I'm so looking forward to cooler weather!
> 
> View attachment 3410300
> View attachment 3410301
> View attachment 3410308


Oooh these are lovely additions! I can only imagine how soft and cozy they are 


Marylin said:


> It looks fantastic on you! Good job! Nice that we get a real life pic of the shoes, they're really cute. You look so pretty and stylish. Well done!


Thanks Marylin


----------



## bakeacookie

So I've been trying to decide the one big thing I get on my birthday this year. 

There's a limited edition Speedy, a LV necklace with 4 small diamonds, a Chanel mini flap,or something else I have yet to identify. 

What would you all do? Trying to keep it under $3000 for my birthday budget and I really want to stick to it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel mini flap!!!!!!!


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chanel mini flap!!!!!!!



+1!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chanel mini flap!!!!!!!





Marylin said:


> +1!



Would you all think a mini flap is redundant with a m/l flap and a WOC? 

I think that's why I've been hesitant on the mini flap. 

I also don't have any real jewelry beyond a tennis bracelet I rarely use.

Literally "only" spending $3000 on my birthday. 

I already gave my friends the Yen and GBP to get my limited edition Longchamp bags too, so I still will have more things to open at least haha. But this is the one major birthday item. 

It's insane how much I really want to stay on budget this time. It's a good thing though. [emoji4] you all have inspired me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Well how often do you use your Chanel bags? I think that's important to determine if it's worth it to get another... (I'm currently back at university so I have to watch every penny I spend, every item goes through extensive consideration before I purchase... Do I need it? How often will I use it? Do I already own something similar? Will I still like/love it in a year or two?)


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Well how often do you use your Chanel bags? I think that's important to determine if it's worth it to get another... (I'm currently back at university so I have to watch every penny I spend, every item goes through extensive consideration before I purchase... Do I need it? How often will I use it? Do I already own something similar? Will I still like/love it in a year or two?)



I can only use it on the weekends.  
I don't think I could carry my Chanels at work. 

Maybe I'll wait on the Chanel until I'm abroad again since it'll be cheaper and I won't be restricted to just a mini.

I'm thinking the mini and the WOC carry similar amounts of stuff so it would be a bit redundant.


----------



## Marylin

Here's an idea: could you put this year's birthday money toward a Chanel jacket? Since you were debating wheathr to  get one anyways, it could be worth it. You didn't seem to be wishing for something right now with all your heart, and you have quite a big amount to spend, so you could in theory save up, couldn't you? I know it's  your birthday and you want to get something, but you don't need to spend the money just because you have it. 
I agree about the mini. It's too close to the WOC, so you're right about waiting to get it in Europe.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Here's an idea: could you put this year's birthday money toward a Chanel jacket? Since you were debating wheathr to  get one anyways, it could be worth it. You didn't seem to be wishing for something right now with all your heart, and you have quite a big amount to spend, so you could in theory save up, couldn't you? I know it's  your birthday and you want to get something, but you don't need to spend the money just because you have it.
> I agree about the mini. It's too close to the WOC, so you're right about waiting to get it in Europe.



I could but not sure if the jacket fits my lifestyle yet. I tried some on and still wasn't sure. 

All I figured was I wanted a solid color one lol. But I was ranging from black to pink, to white. 

Essentially I'm not ready to pick one jacket to last forever because I don't know what I want in that aspect. Like will my style change? Will I find ways to always wear this jacket? 

I'm still trying to lose weight too. I can't imagine the tailoring costs if I need to size down. 

So much to think about. I could not buy anything too. The only thing really pressing time wise would be the speedy since its limited. The rest would be available later on. 

I find it funny that I'm really fickle with clothing.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> If you're in doubt, don't do it. Save the money and get one you love, I'd say. All the reasons you mentioned are good enough to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> The cardigan is great, I love this kind of pattern, but can't wear it, because it makes my shoulders and chest look disproportionate. So, naturally I'd love to see some pics! Funny how you're hoping for colder weather in July. I'd love to get some more summer days,before I have to pull out my winter clothes.
> You got a great deal on the cardigan, didn't know they were so expensive!





bakeacookie said:


> I love the cardigan!!





eggtartapproved said:


> you're doing really well on resisting! you should be proud of yourself!
> 
> these are lovely additions! I'm in the process of trying to weed through my sweatshirt/sweaters and cardigans... going to only keep the softest of the soft haha





liznaj said:


> Thanks egg!
> 
> Thanks Myrkur  Yes it's such a headache when romper shopping!
> 
> Oooh these are lovely additions! I can only imagine how soft and cozy they are
> 
> Thanks Marylin



Thanks everyone! I prefer being dressed in layers and sweaters, a few months of Summer is just too hot for me ! I only like it for a month or so. It's going to be 32 degrees celcius this week, which is not even that hot for some people lol. Still waiting for my Brora order to arrive.


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> So I've been trying to decide the one big thing I get on my birthday this year.
> 
> There's a limited edition Speedy, a LV necklace with 4 small diamonds, a Chanel mini flap,or something else I have yet to identify.
> 
> What would you all do? Trying to keep it under $3000 for my birthday budget and I really want to stick to it.


What about jewellery? Something from Tiffany's/VCA or something maybe? Personally not a fan of LV and the Chanel is too close to a WOC.


----------



## bakeacookie

Myrkur said:


> What about jewellery? Something from Tiffany's/VCA or something maybe? Personally not a fan of LV and the Chanel is too close to a WOC.



I don't think anything in VCA is in my $3000 price range from what I recall looking online a long time ago. 

I have a few Tiffany pieces, I'll check for anything new this weekend.


----------



## LVk8

I definitely want a Chanel Mini personally but if you already have a WOC maybe no.  Make sure it's something your wardrobe has a space for & not that you're not getting brand fever!

Short people problems : I'm actually average height but am all legs so have the torso of a petite.  I have to take everrrrrrything to get tailored in the top.  Prob why I tend to favor dresses, separates can be too much work to deal with!

So....shop/trades update:
(1) found a long open white cardi, yay!
(2) traded for a mid length white skirt. I still want a long one but this one is super cute & even still had "I'm new" tags from Banana Republic attached
(3) bought a new bodysuit from Free People - this one in navy blue : https://www.freepeople.com/shop/philo-bodysuit/. LOVE it, looks amazing on but have to say it was more of a "Goldilocks" fit than the goldenrod one.  The length/straps were a touch long so I washed it on hot & it shrunk down to perfect size

Anyway I wore my new skirt and both bodysuits last weekend on my trip to the NW.  Awesome for concerts, top stays in one place all night.  Strong recommend if any of you have yet to embrace the bodysuit / leotard & are curious


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> I definitely want a Chanel Mini personally but if you already have a WOC maybe no.  Make sure it's something your wardrobe has a space for & not that you're not getting brand fever!
> 
> Short people problems : I'm actually average height but am all legs so have the torso of a petite.  I have to take everrrrrrything to get tailored in the torso.  Prob why I tend to favor dresses, separates can be too much work to deal with!
> 
> So....shop/trades update:
> (1) found a long open white cardi, yay!
> (2) traded for a mid length white skirt. I still want a long one but this one is super cute & even still had "I'm new" tags from Banana Republic attached
> (3) bought a new bodysuit from Free People - this one in navy blue : https://www.freepeople.com/shop/philo-bodysuit/. LOVE it, looks amazing on but have to say it was more of a "Goldilocks" fit than the goldenrod one.  The length/straps were a touch long so I washed it on hot & it shrunk down to perfect size
> 
> Anyway I wore my new skirt and both bodysuits last weekend on my trip to the NW.  Awesome for concerts, top stays in one place all night.  Strong recommend if any of you have yet to embrace the bodysuit / leotard & are curious



Good point in brand fever. I had a Chanel fever during the sale and scouting airline items. But unless it's the airline themed flaps, I actually don't want anymore Chanel, since the current colors aren't me. 

Separates are a hassle! 

I have yet to find blouses I love for work. [emoji36]


I love how you rock everything!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I definitely want a Chanel Mini personally but if you already have a WOC maybe no.  Make sure it's something your wardrobe has a space for & not that you're not getting brand fever!
> 
> Short people problems : I'm actually average height but am all legs so have the torso of a petite.  I have to take everrrrrrything to get tailored in the top.  Prob why I tend to favor dresses, separates can be too much work to deal with!
> 
> So....shop/trades update:
> (1) found a long open white cardi, yay!
> (2) traded for a mid length white skirt. I still want a long one but this one is super cute & even still had "I'm new" tags from Banana Republic attached
> (3) bought a new bodysuit from Free People - this one in navy blue : https://www.freepeople.com/shop/philo-bodysuit/. LOVE it, looks amazing on but have to say it was more of a "Goldilocks" fit than the goldenrod one.  The length/straps were a touch long so I washed it on hot & it shrunk down to perfect size
> 
> Anyway I wore my new skirt and both bodysuits last weekend on my trip to the NW.  Awesome for concerts, top stays in one place all night.  Strong recommend if any of you have yet to embrace the bodysuit / leotard & are curious


lovin' the bodysuits!!!


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I'd love to get some advice for an outfit for Friday night. My favorite 'little' nephew and God son is getting his doctor's degree. It's quite a big ceremony and he has picked out some fancy restaurant to celebrate afterwards. My role is a bit tricky, his mother is in bad health, so it's only going to be his father (my brother) and my sister to join him for this important event. I'm probably closest to what a mother should be like to this wonderful boy who's going to be a fantastic Doctor,  or maybe like a big sister. 
What am I going to wear? I'm gong right from work, I could change into something festive, if I don't need to do a lot of hair and makeup renewal. Would black be too solemn? If not black, what else? Dress or pants? Chanel for sure, but WOC or flap?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Girls, I'd love to get some advice for an outfit for Friday night. My favorite 'little' nephew and God son is getting his doctor's degree. It's quite a big ceremony and he has picked out some fancy restaurant to celebrate afterwards. My role is a bit tricky, his mother is in bad health, so it's only going to be his father (my brother) and my sister to join him for this important event. I'm probably closest to what a mother should be like to this wonderful boy who's going to be a fantastic Doctor,  or maybe like a big sister.
> What am I going to wear? I'm gong right from work, I could change into something festive, if I don't need to do a lot of hair and makeup renewal. Would black be too solemn? If not black, what else? Dress or pants? Chanel for sure, but WOC or flap?



Festive! You're celebrating him. As long as you aren't in like flashy attire, it's still respectful. I'd think a dress and WOC for a ceremony and dinner celebration would be nice.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Festive! You're celebrating him. As long as you aren't in like flashy attire, it's still respectful. I'd think a dress and WOC for a ceremony and dinner celebration would be nice.



These are examples of what it could look like. They're outfits I've worn before. Might take different shoes and jewelry, but you get the idea.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3415231
> View attachment 3415232
> 
> 
> These are examples of what it could look like. They're outfits I've worn before. Might take different shoes and jewelry, but you get the idea.



Love the second outfit with the purple. Festive!


----------



## liznaj

@Marylin I like the second outfit too  Has that festive vibe while still being very appropriate. Congrats to him!! What a great accomplishment.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love the second outfit with the purple. Festive!





liznaj said:


> @Marylin I like the second outfit too  Has that festive vibe while still being very appropriate. Congrats to him!! What a great accomplishment.



You're probably right about a dress being more festive. There're different options, though. These are my dressier dresses. Any favorites?


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3415284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right about a dress being more festive. There're different options, though. These are my dressier dresses. Any favorites?


I love that red dress on the top right! What a great dress.


----------



## LVk8

Yes wear the purple dress it is SO cute!


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, the purple dress is a stunner! I think it would be perfect to wear to your nephew's celebration dinner.


----------



## bakeacookie

I still go with purple!


----------



## LVk8

I bought a purse(!)

I'll have to submit a full report later


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I bought a purse(!)
> 
> I'll have to submit a full report later



Uh, oh. Would like to see the damage you've done.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> I love that red dress on the top right! What a great dress.



I was considering the red, but it's very, shall we call it, 'sexy mama' ... I wouldn't want him to be embarrassed. The purple is decent, long enough to cover my ugly knees, but tight enough to make a nice shape. I can wear the Chanel flap with it and some Chanel earrings, that's enough label, I guess. 



LVk8 said:


> Yes wear the purple dress it is SO cute!





Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, the purple dress is a stunner! I think it would be perfect to wear to your nephew's celebration dinner.





bakeacookie said:


> I still go with purple!



Thanks Girls, for helping me decide. I hope my nephew will approve. He doesn't like it when I look too matronly. He's known to post pictures of us, pretending I'm his girl friend. Terrible kid... How embarrassing.
I'll let you know how it went and of course take a mod pic!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3415284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right about a dress being more festive. There're different options, though. These are my dressier dresses. Any favorites?



Congratulations! The purple dress is beautiful, thought the colour could be too dark for this time of the year. How about the red dress in the first row?


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> I was considering the red, but it's very, shall we call it, 'sexy mama' ... I wouldn't want him to be embarrassed. The purple is decent, long enough to cover my ugly knees, but tight enough to make a nice shape. I can wear the Chanel flap with it and some Chanel earrings, that's enough label, I guess.


Sounds like you have the perfect outfit picked out! Excited for you


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin They all look great and my first choice was the purple, between the two, but after seeing your other choices, I very much like the second ivory one with the black ties. And many congrats to your nephew, that's such a great accomplishment!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Uh, oh. Would like to see the damage you've done.



I made a thread in the Chanel forum with pix 

So...with that I kind of blew it on shopping my closet for the year.  But...I think I have been very good overall!  Other than this purse I really have stuck to my guns.  And at that it is different and unique from anything else I own so I don't feel bad about the purchase even though I really wanted to make it a full year without buying a purse.  

I think I used to shop a lot to fill a void / make myself feel better / more attractive / etc and now that I'm away from a relationship that ruined my self esteem for years & have worked all my ish out with therapists, etc I don't lean on shopping like I used to anymore.  I still love clothes and fashion but I care a lot more about fit and materials than I do about brand.  For instance with my fab Chanel bag today I am wearing a cotton shirt dress from Express that probably cost all of $40 max with a belt ($10-20 range) and gladiator sandals (consignment, spent $20 which I remember clearly bc they also had new tags from Neiman Marcus attached, possibly my best shopping steal of last year).  Although how do you not get excited about a Chanel bag when the right one finds you?


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> I made a thread in the Chanel forum with pix
> 
> So...with that I kind of blew it on shopping my closet for the year.  But...I think I have been very good overall!  Other than this purse I really have stuck to my guns.  And at that it is different and unique from anything else I own so I don't feel bad about the purchase even though I really wanted to make it a full year without buying a purse.
> 
> I think I used to shop a lot to fill a void / make myself feel better / more attractive / etc and now that I'm away from a relationship that ruined my self esteem for years & have worked all my ish out with therapists, etc I don't lean on shopping like I used to anymore.  I still love clothes and fashion but I care a lot more about fit and materials than I do about brand.  For instance with my fab Chanel bag today I am wearing a cotton shirt dress from Express that probably cost all of $40 max with a belt ($10-20 range) and gladiator sandals (consignment, spent $20 which I remember clearly bc they also had new tags from Neiman Marcus attached, possibly my best shopping steal of last year).  Although how do you not get excited about a Chanel bag when the right one finds you?



I think this useful splurge is definitely justified. Its so you. And since you have been good elsewhere, it's not even an issue that you got this bag. It's not like you're buying Chanels weekly! Haha.


----------



## LVk8

bakeacookie said:


> I think this useful splurge is definitely justified. Its so you. And since you have been good elsewhere, it's not even an issue that you got this bag. It's not like you're buying Chanels weekly! Haha.



LOL bake that makes me feel a little better.  Sometimes I have to step away from TPF because it can be a temptation station!  Knowing what a new rectangular mini costs, I spent about half of that on the tote I bought so even though it was obviously still a lot it feels budget realistic.

Besides now that my house is going to get all my money for awhile it's my last shopping splurge before my next project is removing a wall & building a kitchen island


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> LOL bake that makes me feel a little better.  Sometimes I have to step away from TPF because it can be a temptation station!  Knowing what a new rectangular mini costs, I spent about half of that on the tote I bought so even though it was obviously still a lot it feels budget realistic.
> 
> Besides now that my house is going to get all my money for awhile it's my last shopping splurge before my next project is removing a wall & building a kitchen island



You've been really good and thoughtful with your purchases! I try to be like you but obviously it's still a struggle haha.
Oh, renovations sound fun!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LVK8 what you said about shopping to fill a void I can really relate too! I'm so glad I've moved on from that! I think my style has greatly improved since letting go of a lot of my ish too!!! 

I'm also more focused on health so I automatically look better, because I feel better...
It was a huge relief, when last weekend I dropped off huge bags of clothes at goodwill... GOOD RIDDANCE! 
I love seeing the space in my closet!!


----------



## LVk8

I agree!  My style improved significantly once I started focusing on materials & fit versus brands per se.  It's also amazing when you start paying attention how many designers with classy reputations use polyester as a main fabric source.  Or have poor garment construction.  It's a little bit alarming!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I agree!  My style improved significantly once I started focusing on materials & fit versus brands per se.  It's also amazing when you start paying attention how many designers with classy reputations use polyester as a main fabric source.  Or have poor garment construction.  It's a little bit alarming!


LOL love this haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I made a thread in the Chanel forum with pix
> 
> So...with that I kind of blew it on shopping my closet for the year.  But...I think I have been very good overall!  Other than this purse I really have stuck to my guns.  And at that it is different and unique from anything else I own so I don't feel bad about the purchase even though I really wanted to make it a full year without buying a purse.
> 
> I think I used to shop a lot to fill a void / make myself feel better / more attractive / etc and now that I'm away from a relationship that ruined my self esteem for years & have worked all my ish out with therapists, etc I don't lean on shopping like I used to anymore.  I still love clothes and fashion but I care a lot more about fit and materials than I do about brand.  For instance with my fab Chanel bag today I am wearing a cotton shirt dress from Express that probably cost all of $40 max with a belt ($10-20 range) and gladiator sandals (consignment, spent $20 which I remember clearly bc they also had new tags from Neiman Marcus attached, possibly my best shopping steal of last year).  Although how do you not get excited about a Chanel bag when the right one finds you?


I think it's a great purchase and one that perhaps represents your new and exciting beginnings of a new house, and departure from an old relationship. It sounds like the entire process has been amazing and cleansing, and what a way to celebrate it!



Sophie-Rose said:


> LVK8 what you said about shopping to fill a void I can really relate too! I'm so glad I've moved on from that! I think my style has greatly improved since letting go of a lot of my ish too!!!
> 
> I'm also more focused on health so I automatically look better, because I feel better...
> It was a huge relief, when last weekend I dropped off huge bags of clothes at goodwill... GOOD RIDDANCE!
> I love seeing the space in my closet!!


way to go! I think a lot of our life baggage is tied in with our wardrobe baggage - dh and i have been through rough times, most recently the entirety of 2015 and now that we're back on track, buying less and purging more has been a lot easier. I don't feel as much of a need to bring in another shiny thing into my life because I feel happier over all.


----------



## liznaj

LVk8 said:


> I agree!  My style improved significantly once I started focusing on materials & fit versus brands per se.  It's also amazing when you start paying attention how many designers with classy reputations use polyester as a main fabric source.  Or have poor garment construction.  It's a little bit alarming!


LOL the gif


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, going off topic for a moment; hope you, your family and friends are all safe. 

I hope that you are doing as well as you can be, during these troubled times.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, going off topic for a moment; hope you, your family and friends are all safe.
> 
> I hope that you are doing as well as you can be, during these troubled times.



+1. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, going off topic for a moment; hope you, your family and friends are all safe.
> 
> I hope that you are doing as well as you can be, during these troubled times.



+1


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, going off topic for a moment; hope you, your family and friends are all safe.
> 
> I hope that you are doing as well as you can be, during these troubled times.



Thanks Mimmy, I just got home. Evening did not go as planned. My family is safe, thank God. Munich is shut down.
I had just changed when the shootings started, so I went back to the news desk in my pretty dress and with my Chanel flap to do another 6 hours of news reports and updates. Never even got to see my nephew who was stuck at the university with the rest of the family. In the end, we all had to find separate ways to get home,  but we made it. The world seems to be falling apart.
 Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> +1.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.





MinaAnais said:


> +1



Thanks girls. Full report tomorrow, I hope they will have caught the other possible shooters by then.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy, I just got home. Evening did not go as planned. My family is safe, thank God. Munich is shut down.
> I had just changed when the shootings started, so I went back to the news desk in my pretty dress and with my Chanel flap to do another 6 hours of news reports and updates. Never even got to see my nephew who was stuck at the university with the rest of the family. In the end, we all had to find separate ways to get home,  but we made it. The world seems to be falling apart.
> Thanks for thinking of us!



Of course you are fabulously dressed as the world falls apart!

Seriously though I am really glad you and your loved ones are safe


----------



## eggtartapproved

Happy to hear you and your loved ones are well and safe!


----------



## Sass

Glad to hear your family are all safe Marylin. I was thinking of you last night! Hope you get some rest today, yesterday was busy! 

My sister and I are Munich bound today for a wedding in Füssen.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Glad to hear your family are all safe Marylin. I was thinking of you last night! Hope you get some rest today, yesterday was busy!
> 
> My sister and I are Munich bound today for a wedding in Füssen.



Hi Sass! A wedding sounds exciting. What are you going to wear?  Safe travels!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Glad to hear your family are all safe Marylin. I was thinking of you last night! Hope you get some rest today, yesterday was busy!
> 
> My sister and I are Munich bound today for a wedding in Füssen.





LVk8 said:


> Of course you are fabulously dressed as the world falls apart!
> 
> Seriously though I am really glad you and your loved ones are safe





eggtartapproved said:


> Happy to hear you and your loved ones are well and safe!



I'm so relieved it was 'just' one person that for some reason decided to take so many lives before taking his own. How terrible that he had the chance to kill so many innocent people, most of them teenagers. As a mother I can hardly bare the thought. I am glad though, it wasn't a terror attack. Early on we journalist had suspected there were never three shooters, the police had never confirmed it, but witnesses claimed they had seen three, so we had to take that into account. I must admit that turning around to get back to work was helpful at a time when we had rumors that other shootings were going on, even close to where the rest of my family was trapped. At least I knew what was going on at any given time, and I had to stay professional. When I came home it got to me. Didn't sleep very well.
It was nice though, to come home to you girls thinking of me. This is just a chat, but it feels good to know that there are people all over the world who love and take care of each other. This is the key to peace and freedom.

Back to happier topics! Sass, what a great trip! I hope you didn't get caught in the rain. Did you take the train to Füssen?and of course we must see what you wore!


----------



## bakeacookie

It is really hard to not buy new shoes I don't need. 
I want chanel flats. I tried them on. There's only a few styles that look okay on me, I think they cut really high on my foot.
But of course, they're the styles that never go on sale unless it's by accident (someone got quilted flats for second cut price!)
And it's not like my Ferragamos are worn enough to get rid of. I just put rubber soles on them too. 

But I really want new shoes. 

How do you deal with this first world dilemma?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bakeacookie said:


> It is really hard to not buy new shoes I don't need.
> I want chanel flats. I tried them on. There's only a few styles that look okay on me, I think they cut really high on my foot.
> But of course, they're the styles that never go on sale unless it's by accident (someone got quilted flats for second cut price!)
> And it's not like my Ferragamos are worn enough to get rid of. I just put rubber soles on them too.
> 
> But I really want new shoes.
> 
> How do you deal with this first world dilemma?



One pair in, One pair out!

That's how I justify my purchases and it ensures that I only purchase what I need and what I love!
It also keeps my wardrobe organized!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> One pair in, One pair out!
> 
> That's how I justify my purchases and it ensures that I only purchase what I need and what I love!
> It also keeps my wardrobe organized!



I've already let go of what I could though. I did the Kon Marie thing and have been doing one in and one out, more or less. 

But my Ferragamos are still in good condition and are still pretty. So I can't part with them. And they're broken in perfectly too. That's the thing. They don't need to go. They're still good. But I want a new thing. 

I have 19 pairs of shoes: flats, heels, boots. I could get rid of a pair of boots to justify another pair of flats since I wear flats more...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bakeacookie said:


> I've already let go of what I could though. I did the Kon Marie thing and have been doing one in and one out, more or less.
> 
> But my Ferragamos are still in good condition and are still pretty. So I can't part with them. And they're broken in perfectly too. That's the thing. They don't need to go. They're still good. But I want a new thing.
> 
> I have 19 pairs of shoes: flats, heels, boots. I could get rid of a pair of boots to justify another pair of flats since I wear flats more...



Yeah I'm not strict with the rules... For example I purchased a pair of sneakers and a pair of ballerina pumps, so to compensate I sold a pair of sneakers I never wear and a clutch...

I also have my eye on a pair of Nike Thea sneakers (I have a serious sneaker addiction at the moment) so have listed all the sneakers I don't wear, I do this to fund my purchases...

I also sold a vintage crocodile clutch that I NEVER used to compensate a pair of shoes I currently have my eye on but haven't purchased yet! 

My rule is: Out with the old, in with the new! (Also 'new to me' falls under this rule)


----------



## astromantic

How many pairs of jeans do I need in my closet? I've been asking myself this question a lot. I own 14 pairs right now.... Seems excessive? I can wear jeans to work so that's why I never had a problem buying more but now it seems ridiculous. How many do you think is enough? I have different thickness, cuts and colours so that explains the variety but now I feel I should pare down.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I have 10 pairs (3 light grey, 3 black, 3 dark grey &  1 blue) I actually have 2 more blue pairs but they are currently listed!! I found a pair that fit great and have slowly built up this collection... They are all the same, only different colours/thickness for different weather ect 

All my other pairs I dropped off at goodwill except the 2 I am currently selling


----------



## Sophie-Rose

astromantic said:


> How many pairs of jeans do I need in my closet? I've been asking myself this question a lot. I own 14 pairs right now.... Seems excessive? I can wear jeans to work so that's why I never had a problem buying more but now it seems ridiculous. How many do you think is enough? I have different thickness, cuts and colours so that explains the variety but now I feel I should pare down.



Try them all in, only keep the ones that look great!!! Only keep the ones you will actually wear!!!!! Drop the rest!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> I've already let go of what I could though. I did the Kon Marie thing and have been doing one in and one out, more or less.
> 
> But my Ferragamos are still in good condition and are still pretty. So I can't part with them. And they're broken in perfectly too. That's the thing. They don't need to go. They're still good. But I want a new thing.
> 
> I have 19 pairs of shoes: flats, heels, boots. I could get rid of a pair of boots to justify another pair of flats since I wear flats more...



You are doing well keeping your closet numbers down, bake. I think that if you find a pair of Chanel flats that you love, and could get a lot of wear from, you should buy them! 

I would only get rid of the boots if you really don't like them, or aren't wearing them. I would not sell or donate something just to justify buying the flats. You can just wait and see; if you find the flats you want, you could decide then. Enabling I know. [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Yeah I'm not strict with the rules... For example I purchased a pair of sneakers and a pair of ballerina pumps, so to compensate I sold a pair of sneakers I never wear and a clutch...
> 
> I also have my eye on a pair of Nike Thea sneakers (I have a serious sneaker addiction at the moment) so have listed all the sneakers I don't wear, I do this to fund my purchases...
> 
> I also sold a vintage crocodile clutch that I NEVER used to compensate a pair of shoes I currently have my eye on but haven't purchased yet!
> 
> My rule is: Out with the old, in with the new! (Also 'new to me' falls under this rule)



Hmm. I did let go of a lot of things lately. 
I sold a lot of things I didn't love or use. Still selling things too. 




astromantic said:


> How many pairs of jeans do I need in my closet? I've been asking myself this question a lot. I own 14 pairs right now.... Seems excessive? I can wear jeans to work so that's why I never had a problem buying more but now it seems ridiculous. How many do you think is enough? I have different thickness, cuts and colours so that explains the variety but now I feel I should pare down.



When I wore jeans to work I had 10. 
Now that I can't, I have 3. 

So since you can wear jeans to work, the number isn't high but make sure all 14 are kick butt pairs that make you look amazing!



Mimmy said:


> You are doing well keeping your closet numbers down, bake. I think that if you find a pair of Chanel flats that you love, and could get a lot of wear from, you should buy them!
> 
> I would only get rid of the boots if you really don't like them, or aren't wearing them. I would not sell or donate something just to justify buying the flats. You can just wait and see; if you find the flats you want, you could decide then. Enabling I know. [emoji6]



I don't like these tall boots. I feel short. Lol. 
But I will wait on the flats, I still have a bunch. Most of my shoes are flats. 

Maybe by Christmas or Winter Sales I'll be ready for Chanel flats. Just one pair though [emoji28]


----------



## Mimmy

astromantic said:


> How many pairs of jeans do I need in my closet? I've been asking myself this question a lot. I own 14 pairs right now.... Seems excessive? I can wear jeans to work so that's why I never had a problem buying more but now it seems ridiculous. How many do you think is enough? I have different thickness, cuts and colours so that explains the variety but now I feel I should pare down.





Sophie-Rose said:


> I have 10 pairs (3 light grey, 3 black, 3 dark grey &  1 blue) I actually have 2 more blue pairs but they are currently listed!! I found a pair that fit great and have slowly built up this collection... They are all the same, only different colours/thickness for different weather ect
> 
> All my other pairs I dropped off at goodwill except the 2 I am currently selling



I am glad that you posted this, astromantic. I own 8 pairs of jeans in different colors, styles and weights. I probably don't need to add more, but had never really given this much thought. 

I am going to take your advice, Sophie-Rose. I am going to try my jeans on, and be sure that the ones I keep fit well. I probably don't need to add any more at this point either since I can't wear jeans to work, and in the summer it is often too hot to wear jeans where I live.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Sass have a great time and safe travels!
@bakeacookie if you already have shoes you love and put extra effort into keeping them great looking, you should wait longer before deciding you want a new pair. I remember when you got your Ferragamos and how excited you were about them. And you know you're aware it's because you want something new, and not because it works better than what you have now. I wouldn't think about numbers when deciding this but whether or not you actually really need them.
@astromantic I used to be a big jeans lover. I had like 20+ pairs back in univ (all blue lol) so I understand, but now I hardly get to wear them that I have downsized to 4 blues in diff washes and cuts, 1 red, 1 black, and 3 whites. I need to replace my grays but not in a hurry. I don't need 3 pairs of whites but do wear them so I feel ok and when they eventually wear out won't be buying multiples again. If your 14 are all really different and you get to wear them enough, I think that's ok. Maybe you don't need to let them go now until they wear out or you really get tired of them. But if I had to pare down, I'd keep my dark blue skinny, white skinny and the other colors and add a gray, and if I had to cut from that, I'd keep my dark blues, gray, black and white because they go best with the other items in my wardrobe.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> @Sass have a great time and safe travels!
> @bakeacookie if you already have shoes you love and put extra effort into keeping them great looking, you should wait longer before deciding you want a new pair. I remember when you got your Ferragamos and how excited you were about them. And you know you're aware it's because you want something new, and not because it works better than what you have now. I wouldn't think about numbers when deciding this but whether or not you actually really need them.
> @astromantic I used to be a big jeans lover. I had like 20+ pairs back in univ (all blue lol) so I understand, but now I hardly get to wear them that I have downsized to 4 blues in diff washes and cuts, 1 red, 1 black, and 3 whites. I need to replace my grays but not in a hurry. I don't need 3 pairs of whites but do wear them so I feel ok and when they eventually wear out won't be buying multiples again. If your 14 are all really different and you get to wear them enough, I think that's ok. Maybe you don't need to let them go now until they wear out or you really get tired of them. But if I had to pare down, I'd keep my dark blue skinny, white skinny and the other colors and add a gray, and if I had to cut from that, I'd keep my dark blues, gray, black and white because they go best with the other items in my wardrobe.



Yeah. I do just want something new. 
I'll wait to try them on again during the winter sales. 

I have taken good care of my shoes so to just donate them randomly would be silly.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Ya, wait a little longer and see if you really want them. They will always be there. Your Ferragamos are lovely as they are!



This is true. I want a classic pair that doesn't seem to go on sale so they'll always be there. 

Wore my Ferragamos out today for a bit of shopping. Nothing major. Just wishlist things that came up! And a book! And exchanged a defective item at LV for something else. 



[emoji4]


----------



## LVk8

Bake let me say this in the kindest way possible bc you expressed in the other thread that I no longer regularly visit bc it is too much shopping enabling that you have been feeling like you need to take a step back from shopping in general.  I think you should honor that.  You have been pretty clear over the last two pages that you ~want~ something new and that you don't really have a legitimate need.  Also that some of the Chanel shoes don't really fit the way you'd like them to.  And you went luxury shopping today too!  Tiffany is a big deal every time, girl.  Believe me I just dropped my watch off for repair on Saturday & I'm already not looking forward to the bill if the repair team finds something above/beyond a new battery.

Anyway whenever I catch myself with the urge to shop usually it's because I'm not nurturing something else.   And for me it seems to come in waves around a disruption in my schedule, like I won't care for a few months and then I'll be off my routine for whatever reason and it's "you know what I need is...all the things!"  

I"m trying to reign it in now myself bc I just added some wardrobe items between Buffalo Exchange trades, my cool consignment find & two new bodysuits. And....full disclosure also went to the Pottery Barn outlet for some new kitchen stuff earlier today.  I had to trash a bunch of my bakeware bc my rental had a mold issue, bleck.  SO glad to be moving into my house in Sept!  But anyway over the last year I've gotten back into dance and this week between bouncing back with everything at work / fighting off illness after being away for 5 days around last weekend, I missed my yoga class on Saturday and my dance class this morning.  But I managed to find time to drive 30min to the Pottery Barn outlet this afternoon 

Anyway I don't know if you want a "go for it, you've been good!" or if you want to hear anything related to what I just wrote but I can totally empathize because I also still feel the desire to shop sometimes too (especially currently!) even though I have learned how to reign it in A LOT.  But I would encourage you to sit with the "is this necessary?" feeling that you are feeling and see where you stand after awhile.  I'll commit to yoga & dance this week if you can commit to whatever hobby or activity that occupies your mind from wanting to buy a pair of Chanel flats


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> Bake let me say this in the kindest way possible bc you expressed in the other thread that I no longer regularly visit bc it is too much shopping enabling that you have been feeling like you need to take a step back from shopping in general.  I think you should honor that.  You have been pretty clear over the last two pages that you ~want~ something new and that you don't really have a legitimate need.  Also that some of the Chanel shoes don't really fit the way you'd like them to.  And you went luxury shopping today too!  Tiffany is a big deal every time, girl.  Believe me I just dropped my watch off for repair on Saturday & I'm already not looking forward to the bill if the repair team finds something above/beyond a new battery.
> 
> Anyway whenever I catch myself with the urge to shop usually it's because I'm not nurturing something else.   And for me it seems to come in waves around a disruption in my schedule, like I won't care for a few months and then I'll be off my routine for whatever reason and it's "you know what I need is...all the things!"
> 
> I"m trying to reign it in now myself bc I just added some wardrobe items between Buffalo Exchange trades, my cool consignment find & two new bodysuits. And....full disclosure also went to the Pottery Barn outlet for some new kitchen stuff earlier today.  I had to trash a bunch of my bakeware bc my rental had a mold issue, bleck.  SO glad to be moving into my house in Sept!  But anyway over the last year I've gotten back into dance and this week between bouncing back with everything at work / fighting off illness after being away for 5 days around last weekend, I missed my yoga class on Saturday and my dance class this morning.  But I managed to find time to drive 30min to the Pottery Barn outlet this afternoon
> 
> Anyway I don't know if you want a "go for it, you've been good!" or if you want to hear anything related to what I just wrote but I can totally empathize because I also still feel the desire to shop sometimes too (especially currently!) even though I have learned how to reign it in A LOT.  But I would encourage you to sit with the "is this necessary?" feeling that you are feeling and see where you stand after awhile.  I'll commit to yoga & dance this week if you can commit to whatever hobby or activity that occupies your mind from wanting to buy a pair of Chanel flats



The Tiffany was a luggage tag that I was hunting down that apparently was discontinued and one popped up here. 
The Mont Blanc was also a luggage tag but DBF got that for me. I collect luggage tags and I'm hardly in Mont Blanc so I asked DBF for it. 
And the LV was a necklace that I got instead of a new phone case because I cracked my phone case. 
The last is a LV book which I also collect 

I know I do need to slow my shopping down which is why I try to stick to a budget. I try not to buy more bags which is why I had to leave the other thread. I'm revamping my wardrobe to be more businessey now which is why I joined here because I want nicer stuff but within reason.

I walked through Chanel and stared at some flats today. And I oogled a newer Chanel tweed jacket but neither seemed right. 

I also found I didn't like the Tiffany jewelry as much. The bag I am considering as my birthday bag may be more than expected so I wanted to check my options out which is how I came across the luggage tag. 

So I didn't buy more clothes or more shoes or more bags, which is my goal. I don't need shoes. I don't need super luxury clothing. I certainly don't need handbags outside of the "special events" clause in my 2016 resolution. 

So yes I did shop but not what it may seem. And I realize this was the wrong thread to post that picture in. I'll report it to be taken down. 

Sorry all!


----------



## LVk8

Girl I know what you're saying I really love a lot of the people and the positive energy on the other thread.  But....last winter I almost bought a Chloe Marcie, a Gucci Flora, a LV Epi Coin Purse (completely serious, stopped myself at the last min on all 3 counts) bc it is a temptation station. 

I have two Tiffany necklaces and a watch.  All silver, all awesome & meaningful.  A bean necklace which will always remind me of what I loved best about living in Chicago, an open heart necklace with a tiny diamond which is the first (and only) diamond I ever bought for myself & a watch which was a gift from my mom for my 25th birthday.  But I haven't bought anything from there in years, in fact I've sold off all the rest of my Tiffany stuff bc I felt like I was wearing what everyone else was wearing & wasn't as into it as when I was younger.  But I think personal style will always change throughout a lifetime so no wonder what I loved when I was first out of college and working is not what I want to wear now.

Anyway Bake I wasn't trying to pick on you it just sounded like you were asking for some real talk and wanted to be there for you if that's what you needed to hear.  It sounds like overall you have a handle on "don't buy until you find the RIGHT thing/accept no substitutes" even if you're currently feeling some Chanel pangs!


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> Girl I know what you're saying I really love a lot of the people and the positive energy on the other thread.  But....in the last year I almost bought a Chloe Marcie, a Gucci Flora, a LV Epi Coin Purse (completely serious, stopped myself at the last min on all 3 counts) bc it is a temptation station.
> 
> I have two Tiffany necklaces and a watch.  All silver, all awesome & meaningful.  A bean necklace which will always remind me of what I loved best about living in Chicago, an open heart necklace with a tiny diamond which is the first (and only) diamond I ever bought for myself & a watch which was a gift from my mom for my 25th birthday.  But I haven't bought anything from there in years, in fact I've sold off all the rest of my Tiffany stuff bc I felt like I was wearing what everyone else was wearing & wasn't as into it as when I was younger.  But I think personal style will always change throughout a lifetime so no wonder what I loved when I was first out of college and working is not what I want to wear now.
> 
> Anyway Bake I wasn't trying to pick on you it just sounded like you were asking for some real talk and wanted to be there for you if that's what you needed to hear.  It sounds like overall you have a handle on "don't buy until you find the RIGHT thing/accept no substitutes" even if you're currently feeling some Chanel pangs!



I don't see it as picking on me. [emoji4] it's a viewpoint I need to here. I am trying not to settle for other things. I like how everyone here has it figured out in that sense. I like seeing that there's thought in purchases, major things are purchased for events and trips, not on a monthly basis like I was/am at. So being at Tiffany today was to eliminate that urge/ thought I needed something. And it worked. Just like visiting Chanel. Not feeling the love on the flats or the diamond helped get it out of my mind. 

But the luggage tags, I was so joyful to find it. It's been offline for awhile now, or I never see it. 

I also find I'm not tempted by others' clothing than I am by handbags which is why I stick around here more often. 

I like how everyone focuses on their style. I'm trying to figure mine out still. But yes, I should stop going shopping. I was only supposed to look at things to edit my birthday list, buy a birthday gift for a friend, and say goodbye to my LV SA.

ETA: though...I probably shouldn't have bought the tag today [emoji28] but I'm banned from going to the mall and shops  until my bday. 


I found out I've been wearing my Tiffany things backwards. I just put them on, didn't realize which way the writing was, which should be on the back for my keys.


----------



## Asscher Cut

I am going on a big vacation and I am trying to stick to a budget for my clothing. This is going to be an exercise in mental flexibility for outfits lol


----------



## liznaj

I have ticked more items off my 2016 Needs list, which is pretty much all about rehauling the cold weather section of my wardrobe (after about 5-ish years!!).

Found myself a new wool coat that fits perfectly, and I'm waiting for a pair of boots to be delivered (fingers crossed they fit, I have been looking for light grey boots I like for most of this year and it's been a tough search). Considering my recent purchases and the pieces I'm thinking of adding, I just put my old winter coat, a lighter trench coat and one pullover sweater (the collar is too itchy for comfort) into my donate pile. So my outerwear count remains at 4 total - 1 winter coat, 1 leather jacket and 2 cardigans. 

I'm down to 1 pullover sweater in my closet now and have currently have 2 in my shopping cart at jcrew. Will probably pull the trigger but I just want to give myself a couple more hours to make sure they aren't impulse buys. If I do purchase these, the only thing left on my list will be a scarf. Keep in mind I live in Florida, which is why I definitely do not need more than 1-2 pieces for each of these categories. These items are for traveling  during the cold season, which we do every year. 

Best part about shopping from my needs list, I can shop during the "wrong" season and find much better discounts  So far so good on sticking to my Do Not Buy list this year. Will post pictures of the new additions once everything has been delivered and I'm sure about what I'm keeping and letting go of.


----------



## LVk8

LOL after this weekend I'm banned from buying anything that isn't related to my house for a long time.  Good thing I am mostly content with my wardrobe!

liznaj I agree 100% on the benefits of having a list and shopping opportunistically.  The only wants I have right now are a long white skirt & a denim dress but I'm in no rush to buy either.  The right ones will appear as they are supposed to.  I took a couple SLGs and my one twilly that I never ever use to consignment so if they sell, I'll use that cash to browse.  Otherwise if it's not house related it's off the table anyway!  I have plenty to wear in the meantime.


----------



## liznaj

LVk8 said:


> LOL after this weekend I'm banned from buying anything that isn't related to my house for a long time.  Good thing I am mostly content with my wardrobe!
> 
> liznaj I agree 100% on the benefits of having a list and shopping opportunistically.  The only wants I have right now are a long white skirt & a denim dress but I'm in no rush to buy either.  The right ones will appear as they are supposed to.  I took a couple SLGs and my one twilly that I never ever use to consignment so if they sell, I'll use that cash to browse.  Otherwise if it's not house related it's off the table anyway!  I have plenty to wear in the meantime.


Glad to hear you're content with your closet! I'm feeling that way too  I love buying house stuff so I hope you enjoy that too! Excited for you and your new home.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I totally went over budget and purchased a pair of Miu Miu Mary Janes that I have wanted FOR YEARS and I finally found a pair in top condition and in my size!!!They are a total classic so I won't get bored of them! Will post pics once they arrive!

Until then I am selling everything I own to justify the purchase hahahaha


----------



## Pishi

Hi ladies...I've been reading some of the most recent posts. I can't say I've gone back all 275 pages!  But I am looking for a crew to help me stick to my goals, not buy out of boredom, and to really consider/ponder purchases before buying. I've been in the habit of (for example) buying a ton of stuff from NAP, trying it all on, and returning most of it.  But usually I will find something random in there that I like but don't need. And as soon as I buy it, wham, there's something else I want.

I'm not much into bags anymore.  I haven't bought a new bag in probably three or four years.  I used to be a YSL fanatic.  I am still a shoe fiend.  I try and buy on sale, and I've given away/sold a bunch of shoes that I don't wear.  I try and consider how often I wear things, since I work primarily from home and don't need much office wear.  

But sheesh, I'm good at taking care of what I have and sometimes I get bored as heck, looking at the same things for years on end!  So I like to buy just to add some spice.

My DH and I just got married a few months ago, so it's been an expensive year with wedding, honeymoon, home improvements...etc.  I would like to make it to the end of this year with buying maybe only one or two more shoes that have to have some kind of special meaning.  If they don't, if they don't fill a hole in my closet, then I don't want to buy anything.  As for clothes, I think I need to identify what I might need for fall, and just focus on that.  

Sorry for the long ramble. I'm looking forward to participating more, controlling myself thoughtfully, and providing whatever non-enabling support I can.  =)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pishi, you've come to the right place!!!!!!
We'll be your support system!!

I think it's important to keep your main goal in mind: stop wasting money (which is what you are doing every time you buy out of boredom!!!)

For me step one was removing EVERYTHING from my closet that I don't wear... What was sellable I listed online... Everything else went in huge garbage bags and went to Goodwill!!

I now have a closet with items I wear, with extra space for future purchases that Will be WORN!!! Haha

Your closet should not be a storage unit of beautiful things that don't get worn!!


----------



## kitten24

That is such a great way to look at it! ^^
My wardrobe is indeed a storage unit, although I keep attempting to cull it, but not totally successfully yet.
For me I think it is the fear of not having enough...even if I'm not wearing things I have the security of having them.


----------



## Mimmy

It's great to see several new members participating on this thread! I like to hear how different people refine their wardrobe, stop needless buying and stay on budget. 

I have read that many people keep "wish lists" and "do not buy" lists. I first got this idea from another member, eggtart. This has been one of the things that has helped me not to buy things on impulse or that really don't fit my lifestyle. 

I'm not perfect though, it's going to be an ongoing challenge for me. After a major closet purge in 2014 though; I am determined not to fill my closet with things that while pretty, just didn't work for me. 

Of course I still love to shop, and enjoy seeing the beautiful buys and outfits that other members post!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I think once you've cleaned/emptied the closet, you really start to value what you have!!! 
My style is now more refined.
Where before I had so much to choose from I found it overwhelming and often made outfit mistakes because of it...
Now that I have scaled back I find that I dress better!!! I only have 'me' items in my closet!!


----------



## Pishi

Thanks for the welcome, ladies!  I've moved a lot in the past few years, so I've had to cull quite a bit.  One thing I did do a couple years ago was have a personal professional consult on my wardrobe.  It was super fun.  A local boutique owner (this was when I lived in Oakland) came to my apartment and spent about an hour and a half going through my main pieces.  She gave me an opinion on color, fit, and what should go or stay.  She also made suggestions for holes in my wardrobe, like belts/flat sandals/certain pieces of clothing/etc.  She also made me give up some favorite pieces that were just worn out!  I paid her about $150 for her time, and she also gave me a 20% discount on my next purchase.  It was well worth it. 

I recognize that's not something commonly available, but maybe you all have friends with a good, objective eye that could help you prioritize what you have and what you need.  Friends can be a lot more ruthless than we can on ourselves.


----------



## liznaj

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think once you've cleaned/emptied the closet, you really start to value what you have!!!
> My style is now more refined.
> Where before I had so much to choose from I found it overwhelming and often made outfit mistakes because of it...
> Now that I have scaled back I find that I dress better!!! I only have 'me' items in my closet!!


100% agree on this! My style is so much more refined and focused after purging, and I'm so much more careful about selecting pieces that are "me" when shopping.
I've learned that I'd much rather repeat outfits more often and have a distinct style than wear something only once or twice a year and have my style be all over the place.


Pishi said:


> Thanks for the welcome, ladies!  I've moved a lot in the past few years, so I've had to cull quite a bit.  One thing I did do a couple years ago was have a personal professional consult on my wardrobe.  It was super fun.  A local boutique owner (this was when I lived in Oakland) came to my apartment and spent about an hour and a half going through my main pieces.  She gave me an opinion on color, fit, and what should go or stay.  She also made suggestions for holes in my wardrobe, like belts/flat sandals/certain pieces of clothing/etc.  She also made me give up some favorite pieces that were just worn out!  I paid her about $150 for her time, and she also gave me a 20% discount on my next purchase.  It was well worth it.
> 
> I recognize that's not something commonly available, but maybe you all have friends with a good, objective eye that could help you prioritize what you have and what you need.  Friends can be a lot more ruthless than we can on ourselves.


That actually sounds really fun, especially with friends


----------



## LVk8

Yes totally agreed!  I still keep a couple whimsical pieces for concerts/music festivals but even at that I catch myself wearing "me" clothes more so than party clothes anymore.  Even when I do have an event - like last Saturday, went to an art fundraiser with an old timey/roaring 20s theme - I wore a ruched one shoulder LBD that lives in my closet with a feathery hair ornament and costume jewelry rather than my prior self who would have hunted down a feathery flapper dress that I'd probably never wear again.  Heck yes to no more wasted money on outfits!

Pishi I have a couple friends in real life who have done this for each other!  Just for fun, more like playing dress up in a friend's closet.  Also friends will come up with "whoa I wouldn't have put those two things together and that is a fab pairing!"  Also seems like I get invited to clothes swaps every couple of months.  I've been in purge mode myself since I just bought a house and will be moving at the end of August so unloaded two bags of cute stuff that ultimately isn't quite me a couple weekends ago & came home with an unworn pair of houndstooth flats with price tags still attached that I can wear to work & a sarong


----------



## Sophie-Rose

It's strange but now that i'm far more careful with what I buy I find I actually enjoy shopping more!! It even gives me a kick to hang something back and walk away!!! 

At the weekend I went shopping with a friend, we spent maybe 40mins sifting through the Sale racks... I bought a €5 stripe tee in the Sale at H&amp;M - it's a style classic (think stereotypical Paris style) great fit - great price! Totally fits in with my style... Didn't hurt my wallet... 

She however didn't take my advice and purchased €90 worth of clothes that she probably will never wear!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Also my luxury & frugal tip: for birthdays and Christmas, if you do gifts, ask for giftcards!!!
I for example always ask for giftcards from my favorite cosmetics store that does amazing deals throughout the year (40% discount on all lipsticks for example!), then I take my time and spend the giftcards during the year as a special treat for myself!!! 

Like today, I purchased a YSL lipstick... It feel it really adds to my overall style - I like minimal makeup with a bold lip & a luxury lipstick really feels special!!


----------



## bakeacookie

There's a few items in my closet that aren't me, and I'm returning some (like those Uggs). 

But I think for the most part I'm only picking items that are me and are versatile for the seasons (since there's like one temperature in CA). 

I just think I should have a bit less since I keep picking the more expensive option.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ Returning those items is going to feel so good!!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ Returning those items is going to feel so good!!!!!!



Haha. Yes it will!!


----------



## Marylin

Sorry, I wasn't here to say hello to everybody! I haven't caught up completely, but I do understand that we need to support each other more than ever on our not- shopping goals. I think everybody has to know their own goals and reasons,  their own budgets and needs. I'm really not for not shopping at all and have said a few times that I just can't do the capsule wardrobe thing. I love to see everybody's new things, please don't stop posting new clothes or bags or whatever you'd like to show us! 
I find it useful though to ask myself and you guys whenever I'm not certain about a purchase, and just to know that I would want to justify a purchase sometimes keeps me from buying things. 
I love it that we don't judge each other, and it's nice that we know each other so well by now that we can be frank and honest. 
Since some of us are heading for vacation and most of us are trying not to buy anything for the occasion, how about posting some outfits we can do with what we own? I'm almost done with my stylebook packing, so I'd love to see what you guys will pack!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hi ladies...I've been reading some of the most recent posts. I can't say I've gone back all 275 pages!  But I am looking for a crew to help me stick to my goals, not buy out of boredom, and to really consider/ponder purchases before buying. I've been in the habit of (for example) buying a ton of stuff from NAP, trying it all on, and returning most of it.  But usually I will find something random in there that I like but don't need. And as soon as I buy it, wham, there's something else I want.
> 
> I'm not much into bags anymore.  I haven't bought a new bag in probably three or four years.  I used to be a YSL fanatic.  I am still a shoe fiend.  I try and buy on sale, and I've given away/sold a bunch of shoes that I don't wear.  I try and consider how often I wear things, since I work primarily from home and don't need much office wear.
> 
> But sheesh, I'm good at taking care of what I have and sometimes I get bored as heck, looking at the same things for years on end!  So I like to buy just to add some spice.
> 
> My DH and I just got married a few months ago, so it's been an expensive year with wedding, honeymoon, home improvements...etc.  I would like to make it to the end of this year with buying maybe only one or two more shoes that have to have some kind of special meaning.  If they don't, if they don't fill a hole in my closet, then I don't want to buy anything.  As for clothes, I think I need to identify what I might need for fall, and just focus on that.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble. I'm looking forward to participating more, controlling myself thoughtfully, and providing whatever non-enabling support I can.  =)



Pishi, special welcome! I have the same problem about being bored with my stuff. My clothes are way to well taken care of and too expensive, to give away, but some of them are decades old! You're n the right place!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This is fast becoming my favorite thread!!!!!


----------



## Pishi

Something I could use your gals' input on: my purse collection. I have a handful of purses, and like I mentioned earlier, haven't really updated in a long time.  I live in Houston, and the majority of the time I'm carrying my wallet to the grocery store.  I don't have the occasion for much on the fancy side.  That being said, I like to carry quality, and I also like to be a bit stealth -- I don't want to be carrying the latest Celine It bag or whatever.  So I am going to try and take some pictures of my current collection of purses (expensive and not expensive) and look for input as to what to keep, what to get rid of, and most importantly, what holes I have that I might think about filling over the long-term. 

I want to do this with my shoes too. I've gotten rid of a lot of stuff I don't wear.  But I am stymied as to what's next, if there is a next...which of course there always is.  

And hello Sophie-Rose!  I didn't quote your welcome, but thank you.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ that's a great idea!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I've been wondering. Is shopping an okay thing done in moderation? I like buying new things. Granted I shouldn't buy new things so often, so the really sticking to a budget would heavily apply. 

I just feel like I'd disappoint everyone who thought I could go minimal and not shop at all.


----------



## liznaj

bakeacookie said:


> I've been wondering. Is shopping an okay thing done in moderation? I like buying new things. Granted I shouldn't buy new things so often, so the really sticking to a budget would heavily apply.
> 
> I just feel like I'd disappoint everyone who thought I could go minimal and not shop at all.


When you say "everyone", are you talking about DBF and family? 
I think not shopping at all is very hard, and is probably something that is only realistic for those who don't enjoy shopping (e.g my DH will happily never go shopping ever, it gives him zero enjoyment). You like shopping, and from what I've seen you post on tpf, you're level headed and know that while shopping is fun, material things are not that important and shopping and pretty things can't really fulfill us. I don't think you have to worry about this.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

They'll be no negative judgement here!! It is the purseblog after all!
We're here to support each others choices... 
I think a lot of us just want to curb consumption! For me it's a financial thing, i need to be frugal as I just don't have the financial security I had before (returned to university 2 years ago, since then I've been on a budget)
I also find that I really like it!!!! Frugality is rather addictive, but not for everyone 

I still shop, but LESS.. I  only buy things I will really wear & I really enjoy the 'hunt' for sale items (that I will wear!) No longer buying items for my imaginary life, that I will never wear... I just can't justify such purchases! 

I think this thread is great for support, tips and ideas! But don't take it too seriously, life is too short!!!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I've been wondering. Is shopping an okay thing done in moderation? I like buying new things. Granted I shouldn't buy new things so often, so the really sticking to a budget would heavily apply.
> 
> I just feel like I'd disappoint everyone who thought I could go minimal and not shop at all.



Bake, what's wrong? Who do you think you'd disappoint? Us? What are you beating yourself up for? Stop it right now!
You have a great selection of clothes, you're doing the capsule wardrobe like no other, you buy quality and you know what you like and what fits your lifestyle. It seems like you also don't have trouble to afford what you like, so why do you think you should stop shopping completely? Everything's okay done in moderation as long as it's not unethical, or hurting others or yourself. You imposed a few non -shopping bans on  yourself and were disappointed about not keeping them, I remember. Maybe the budget would work better? Get a Chanel jacket if you want one and can afford it, but don't get three of a similar kind, I'd say. Get the flats, if you think you'll get a lot of wear out of them, but think about them long and hard and don't get rid of a pair of perfectly fine boots just to justify the  Chanels. Don't take your wardrobe too seriously, have fun with your clothes,  but don't let them  define you. I'm sure you're one of the best dressed people in your new job, so you can relax and enjoy it!


----------



## bakeacookie

liznaj said:


> When you say "everyone", are you talking about DBF and family?
> I think not shopping at all is very hard, and is probably something that is only realistic for those who don't enjoy shopping (e.g my DH will happily never go shopping ever, it gives him zero enjoyment). You like shopping, and from what I've seen you post on tpf, you're level headed and know that while shopping is fun, material things are not that important and shopping and pretty things can't really fulfill us. I don't think you have to worry about this.



DBF is okay with my shopping as long as I stay within budget or plan major purchases without straying from the savings plan. 

Lol my family will always be questioning anything I buy, cheap or not. 

I guess that I kept telling myself, people here, and my friends I would ban myself or stop shopping, but now am coming to the realization that I cannot completely give it up. 

I think that's why I'm feeling like a failure. That I can't ban myself. I can do the NSD but then come spendy Saturday, I felt like my efforts were negated by the weekend. Like I'm not trying hard enough despite thinking I am. 



Sophie-Rose said:


> They'll be no negative judgement here!! It is the purseblog after all!
> We're here to support each others choices...
> I think a lot of us just want to curb consumption! For me it's a financial thing, i need to be frugal as I just don't have the financial security I had before (returned to university 2 years ago, since then I've been on a budget)
> I also find that I really like it!!!! Frugality is rather addictive, but not for everyone
> 
> I still shop, but LESS.. I  only buy things I will really wear & I really enjoy the 'hunt' for sale items (that I will wear!) No longer buying items for my imaginary life, that I will never wear... I just can't justify such purchases!
> 
> I think this thread is great for support, tips and ideas! But don't take it too seriously, life is too short!!!



I do want to curb my mindless consumption. 
I want to save more, so I thought I could do better saving if I cut myself off completely. 

I think I've given up the imaginary life, and have been purchasing usable items. But I just feel like a failure that I can't ban myself completely from shopping. 



Marylin said:


> Bake, what's wrong? Who do you think you'd disappoint? Us? What are you beating yourself up for? Stop it right now!
> You have a great selection of clothes, you're doing the capsule wardrobe like no other, you buy quality and you know what you like and what fits your lifestyle. It seems like you also don't have trouble to afford what you like, so why do you think you should stop shopping completely? Everything's okay done in moderation as long as it's not unethical, or hurting others or yourself. You imposed a few non -shopping bans on  yourself and were disappointed about not keeping them, I remember. Maybe the budget would work better? Get a Chanel jacket if you want one and can afford it, but don't get three of a similar kind, I'd say. Get the flats, if you think you'll get a lot of wear out of them, but think about them long and hard and don't get rid of a pair of perfectly fine boots just to justify the  Chanels. Don't take your wardrobe too seriously, have fun with your clothes,  but don't let them  define you. I'm sure you're one of the best dressed people in your new job, so you can relax and enjoy it!



I'm thinking the Chanel jacket and shoes are the imaginary lifestyle. It would also be out of the budget I have per month. I'd have to save a couple months, and even then I don't know if I'd wear it enough right now. 

I feel like I should stop shopping completely to be more useful/helpful in getting an apartment/house with DBF. He challenged me to go shopping less, I guess I just took it to the extreme to ban myself. I've been helping to the home fund but there's that bit of guilt that my fun fund could be going to the home fund. 

I also began wondering if my love for fashion was keeping me from being a proper adult or something. I don't know that many people really into fashion in person, so my whole fashion perspective is all from tpfers, and we are a microcosm in the scheme of things. 

I have my budget for August, but I think I'll not spend it and keep it for my birthday in September. Not sure if I'll buy something on my birthday or not right now, even with my LV wishlist.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sounds to me like you're doing great!!!
Only a die-hard can go completely without shopping!!!

You know what you want, you know what you need! Not getting yourself into debt for unnecessary purchases! I'd say you're right on track: keep up the good work!!!


----------



## LVk8

This is my favorite thread too!

For me I feel like it's a fight clutter thing first and foremost but yes finances matter too.  I used to fall into the trap of mindless shopping BIG TIME which led to overfull closets and stress.  No more!  I just watched the Ali Wong standup special on Netflix a couple nights ago and she FULLY nailed it with her Marie Kondo/konmari jokes!  Generally I don't mind spending some money to be stylish but I just cannot with some of the prices.  I adore the Hermes Kelley in bambou but it would make me physically ill spending $10K+ on a purse.  Mayyyyyybe as a huge milestone, like a 50th birthday or something, if I had all my other financial ducks beyond in order.  But right now $10K is demo-ing a wall and adding a kitchen island.  Or going into my investment account.  BORING but I do finance for a living, it always pained me even back in college watching Sex & The City and hearing Carrie Bradshaw say that her net worth was in her shoes.

This year I have been pretty strict with myself about what I let myself buy but being more mindful about shopping overall has also enabled me to take a vacation I wasn't planning for and to buy a home about a year more quickly than I expected to save up a down payment bc I wasn't bleeding however many thousands on randomness that I didn't need.  All good things!


----------



## liznaj

bakeacookie said:


> DBF is okay with my shopping as long as I stay within budget or plan major purchases without straying from the savings plan.
> 
> Lol my family will always be questioning anything I buy, cheap or not.
> 
> I guess that I kept telling myself, people here, and my friends I would ban myself or stop shopping, but now am coming to the realization that I cannot completely give it up.
> 
> I think that's why I'm feeling like a failure. That I can't ban myself. I can do the NSD but then come spendy Saturday, I felt like my efforts were negated by the weekend. Like I'm not trying hard enough despite thinking I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to curb my mindless consumption.
> I want to save more, so I thought I could do better saving if I cut myself off completely.
> 
> I think I've given up the imaginary life, and have been purchasing usable items. But I just feel like a failure that I can't ban myself completely from shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the Chanel jacket and shoes are the imaginary lifestyle. It would also be out of the budget I have per month. I'd have to save a couple months, and even then I don't know if I'd wear it enough right now.
> 
> I feel like I should stop shopping completely to be more useful/helpful in getting an apartment/house with DBF. He challenged me to go shopping less, I guess I just took it to the extreme to ban myself. I've been helping to the home fund but there's that bit of guilt that my fun fund could be going to the home fund.
> 
> I also began wondering if my love for fashion was keeping me from being a proper adult or something. I don't know that many people really into fashion in person, so my whole fashion perspective is all from tpfers, and we are a microcosm in the scheme of things.
> 
> I have my budget for August, but I think I'll not spend it and keep it for my birthday in September. Not sure if I'll buy something on my birthday or not right now, even with my LV wishlist.


Oh Bake, big hug. Please don't feel like a failure. I truly think you are doing a remarkable job in shopping less. I understand the fun fund/house fund guilt. I go through that too with DH and I saving for a home. Remember that while saving is important, having fun is important too.


----------



## LVk8

liznaj said:


> Oh Bake, big hug. Please don't feel like a failure. I truly think you are doing a remarkable job in shopping less. I understand the fun fund/house fund guilt. I go through that too with DH and I saving for a home. Remember that while saving is important, having fun is important too.



Wholeheartedly agree!  One of my former marketing professors does a ton of research on happiness and his big thing is that investing into experiences and art tends to make people more happy than spending on material randomness.  I just saw him give an alumni talk since he recently wrote a book on the topic.  Interesting stuff!

http://happysmarts.com/books.php


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Sounds to me like you're doing great!!!
> Only a die-hard can go completely without shopping!!!
> 
> You know what you want, you know what you need! Not getting yourself into debt for unnecessary purchases! I'd say you're right on track: keep up the good work!!!



Hopefully I can stick to needs lol. 



LVk8 said:


> This is my favorite thread too!
> 
> For me I feel like it's a fight clutter thing first and foremost but yes finances matter too.  I used to fall into the trap of mindless shopping BIG TIME which led to overfull closets and stress.  No more!  I just watched the Ali Wong standup special on Netflix a couple nights ago and she FULLY nailed it with her Marie Kondo/konmari jokes!  Generally I don't mind spending some money to be stylish but I just cannot with some of the prices.  I adore the Hermes Kelley in bambou but it would make me physically ill spending $10K+ on a purse.  Mayyyyyybe as a huge milestone, like a 50th birthday or something, if I had all my other financial ducks beyond in order.  But right now $10K is demo-ing a wall and adding a kitchen island.  Or going into my investment account.  BORING but I do finance for a living, it always pained me even back in college watching Sex & The City and hearing Carrie Bradshaw say that her net worth was in her shoes.
> 
> This year I have been pretty strict with myself about what I let myself buy but being more mindful about shopping overall has also enabled me to take a vacation I wasn't planning for and to buy a home about a year more quickly than I expected to save up a down payment bc I wasn't bleeding however many thousands on randomness that I didn't need.  All good things!



I did the massive clean out and I think there's some guilt in bringing things in, even though I took out more than half my wardrobe, heck all my belongings. 

But I could invest more, I could buy more adulty responsible things and lessen the fun. 

But I don't think I'm at the point to cut off fun completely. 




liznaj said:


> Oh Bake, big hug. Please don't feel like a failure. I truly think you are doing a remarkable job in shopping less. I understand the fun fund/house fund guilt. I go through that too with DH and I saving for a home. Remember that while saving is important, having fun is important too.



So much guilt in still having any bit of fun. Whether it's going out on the weekend or saving my fun funds to get something nice. Still feel guilty. 

And the bummer part is the other thing I would do with fun money is travel but I can't since DBFS schedule is hectic and I don't have much PTO yet at my new job.


----------



## LVk8

LOL I definitely don't cut off fun.  This year I took trips to Mexico, the Virgin Islands and the Pac NW, bought a house and a Chanel tote so far and it's only July!  But I do believe in math and compound interest doesn't lie.  It pays BIG TIME long term to invest as much as you can when you're younger.


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> LOL I definitely don't cut off fun.  This year I took trips to Mexico, the Virgin Islands and the Pac NW, bought a house and a Chanel tote so far and it's only July!  But I do believe in math and compound interest doesn't lie.  It pays BIG TIME long term to invest as much as you can when you're younger.



I'll see what I can do to invest a little more. I'm waiting to be eligible for work's retirement because they match! I have ...idk something else. DBF set it up for me, and automated it to deduct from my checking every paycheck. This investy stuff is over my head but he gets it. 

So I'll cut back a bit, but not completely. That should alleviate some guilt that I'm feeling. 

I just feel because all I understand throughly is my industry and shopping, that I'm not a responsible adult.


----------



## LVk8

Matching is awesome, free money is the best money!  It takes forever to vest at my job but I love what I do so I'm planning to hang in there as well.

Even little bits add up A LOT over decades of interest compounding upon itself so even if you can only bump up your automated stuff by 1% every month that's still awesome for the long run.

I think liznaj is exactly right, when you figure out what works for you style-wise, think of where the holes are in your wardrobe & make strategic adds.  Or vacation purchases that will make you think of how much fun you had on  your trip.  Not "I can spend *blah* in *whatever time interval*" etc.  And then it won't feel like you're limiting yourself even though you're not just randomly shopping anymore!  And since you say you're still figuring out what your style is, don't beat yourself up if you buy something to try it out & ultimately it's not for you.  We've all been there!  Fashion is supposed to be fun not stressful


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> Matching is awesome, free money is the best money!  It takes forever to vest at my job but I love what I do so I'm planning to hang in there as well.
> 
> Even little bits add up A LOT over decades of interest compounding upon itself so even if you can only bump up your automated stuff by 1% every month that's still awesome for the long run.
> 
> I think liznaj is exactly right, when you figure out what works for you style-wise, think of where the holes are in your wardrobe & make strategic adds.  Or vacation purchases that will make you think of how much fun you had on  your trip.  Not "I can spend *blah* in *whatever time interval*" etc.  And then it won't feel like you're limiting yourself even though you're not just randomly shopping anymore!  And since you say you're still figuring out what your style is, don't beat yourself up if you buy something to try it out & ultimately it's not for you.  We've all been there!  Fashion is supposed to be fun not stressful



Thanks, LVk8! 

I'll see if I can do the increase. I'll have to ask DBF. I'll check other ways to invest as well. 

I think I am struggling still to find my style and buying things that don't work out is frustrating.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sophie-Rose said:


> I totally went over budget and purchased a pair of Miu Miu Mary Janes that I have wanted FOR YEARS and I finally found a pair in top condition and in my size!!!They are a total classic so I won't get bored of them! Will post pics once they arrive!
> 
> Until then I am selling everything I own to justify the purchase hahahaha


oooh i can't wait to see. i have a pair of Miu Miu patent peep toe pumps.. totally impractical and definitely for my imaginary lifestyle, but i couldn't resist and it's my only pair of guilty pleasure shoes hehe



Pishi said:


> Hi ladies...I've been reading some of the most recent posts. I can't say I've gone back all 275 pages!  But I am looking for a crew to help me stick to my goals, not buy out of boredom, and to really consider/ponder purchases before buying. I've been in the habit of (for example) buying a ton of stuff from NAP, trying it all on, and returning most of it.  But usually I will find something random in there that I like but don't need. And as soon as I buy it, wham, there's something else I want.
> 
> I'm not much into bags anymore.  I haven't bought a new bag in probably three or four years.  I used to be a YSL fanatic.  I am still a shoe fiend.  I try and buy on sale, and I've given away/sold a bunch of shoes that I don't wear.  I try and consider how often I wear things, since I work primarily from home and don't need much office wear.
> 
> But sheesh, I'm good at taking care of what I have and sometimes I get bored as heck, looking at the same things for years on end!  So I like to buy just to add some spice.
> 
> My DH and I just got married a few months ago, so it's been an expensive year with wedding, honeymoon, home improvements...etc.  I would like to make it to the end of this year with buying maybe only one or two more shoes that have to have some kind of special meaning.  If they don't, if they don't fill a hole in my closet, then I don't want to buy anything.  As for clothes, I think I need to identify what I might need for fall, and just focus on that.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble. I'm looking forward to participating more, controlling myself thoughtfully, and providing whatever non-enabling support I can.  =)


welcome! it's so exciting that you're here.i love this thread and we're all here to help you reach your goals!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks, LVk8!
> 
> I'll see if I can do the increase. I'll have to ask DBF. I'll check other ways to invest as well.
> 
> I think I am struggling still to find my style and buying things that don't work out is frustrating.



If it's a style issue, that is easily solved!!

For me, working out (and improving) my style came down to a few points:
- what are the outfits I reach for the most and how can I refine them

For me this is dark jeans and tee combo with sneakers // I refined the look by ONLY keeping my flattering skinny jeans, I had a few of them hemmed to ankle length to refine the look, I only kept my stylish neutral sneakers (black, khaki, navy) got rid of all bright sneakers as I just don't really wear them... I also refined the look by investing in more sophisticated, but comfortable flats: ballet pumps, brogues ect. 
I searched for the perfect BASIC  tee (for me this was one from H&M - strange but true!) I purchased it in white, grey, navy and black!) I also looked for alternatives (for a more refined look I wear a loose fit blue shirt instead of a tee, or a stripe tee ect.) 
In winter I replace the tee with a nice quality knit sweater 

The second point was lifestyle:
I had to be completely honest to myself about my lifestyle.... To stop me purchasing pieces for my imaginary life!
Example: I do not go to balls, therefore I do not need 6 ball gowns! 
This left space to spend money on beautiful things I will really wear and enjoy! 
For me I found I spent a lot of money on beautiful heels, which I don't wear!!! I sold them all (except my 2 favorite pairs that i will wear every now and then!) and now I no longer waste money on high heels just to store in my closet!! Yes they are beautiful, but just not for me!! Instead I invested in a pair of miu miu mary janes flats (which I will wear the hell out of!!) 

Bag wise, the same principle applies...
I found myself always reaching for my Longchamp... Never my heavy leather bags... So I sold 90% of my collection (only kept a few classics that still work with my style and that I love!) 
I sold most of my 'party' bags too, as I prefer a more medium size bag... I kept two minis that again, are classics!! 

- I still have a few quirky pieces in my closet that add some much needed interest to my outfits... And I kept a few things for sentimental value, but in general my wardrobe is now classic and wearable!!

I add interest to my outfits with jewelry and a bold lipstick! 

My style has transformed into a very 'stereotypical' Paris/French style! And I LOVE IT!!! It's practical, refined, feminine, works with my lifestyle!!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> I've been wondering. Is shopping an okay thing done in moderation? I like buying new things. Granted I shouldn't buy new things so often, so the really sticking to a budget would heavily apply.
> 
> I just feel like I'd disappoint everyone who thought I could go minimal and not shop at all.


Aww bake, shopping is still fine. You have done better than most with the capsule wardrobe. I think that you are doing well. Actually being on this thread will probably help many of us find out what works for us; it has helped me. [emoji3]

I don't think that I will ever have a true capsule wardrobe, but I really like my "for me", more minimal closet. 

I have found that bans don't work well for me, but sticking to my budget, has become a personal challenge. It's like a competition with myself. Recently I was really close to depleting my 3rd quarter budget, so I listed and sold 2 bags on eBay. Honestly, it felt freeing!


bakeacookie said:


> I'll see what I can do to invest a little more. I'm waiting to be eligible for work's retirement because they match! I have ...idk something else. DBF set it up for me, and automated it to deduct from my checking every paycheck. This investy stuff is over my head but he gets it.
> 
> So I'll cut back a bit, but not completely. That should alleviate some guilt that I'm feeling.
> 
> I just feel because all I understand throughly is my industry and shopping, that I'm not a responsible adult.


It's great that your DBF is knowledgeable about investing. I started contributing to my company 401K as soon as it was permitted. I chose the maximum percentage that was allowed, since the company I worked for matched 50%. It was really an easy way to save. My current employer matches 30%, still a great perk. I think when you see your savings increase, it will make you feel happy, bake, not deprived. 

You are one smart cookie, bake! [emoji514] I think that you would actually enjoy learning a little about investing. Maybe DBF could help you, or even just reading your company's info is helpful. At first it may seem boring or confusing, but I think you would actually find it pretty empowering, and possibly even alleviate some feelings of guilt. It doesn't mean that DBF wouldn't help you, stuff you understand is always more reassuring than stuff that you don't understand. 

Mostly bake, I am just sending you hugs; because you're really just doing fine.


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> I've been wondering. Is shopping an okay thing done in moderation? I like buying new things. Granted I shouldn't buy new things so often, so the really sticking to a budget would heavily apply.
> I just feel like I'd disappoint everyone who thought I could go minimal and not shop at all.



I can't imagine not shopping at all...that would be difficult for me, too.  I've done the total bans in the past, but I'm not sure that's where I'm best functioning or even where I need to be.  It sounds like you're headed in the right direction.  Perhaps that's the most difficult part of this whole deal -- the calculation of what's optimal when you're not *truly* financially capped.  What's right, what's responsible, what's reasonable are all things we have to define individually.  I've been wrestling with it for a long time.  I've been watching pennies for a long time because I had to.  It's only recently that I have that constraint loosened, and now I'm worried that I'm swinging back into the high spending pattern. Makes me feel guilty, so I get that.  In the end, I think we have to try to be at peace with ourselves, and everyone else (whoever that is) will have to sort themselves out. 

All that being said...I just got a leopard print Roberto Cavalli dress in the mail yesterday from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.  It's beautiful!  And fills a hole in my wardrobe.  But it is not cheap.  Let the internal wrestling begin...


----------



## LVk8

I think Pishi is hitting on something important - whatever works for one person may not for another.  I know I don't enjoy "blah is my budget, the end" bc then I feel like it's then a stressor to stay within parameters but Mimmy sees it as a competition.  I really related to what liznaj said a day or so about having a mindful list of where the gaps are in your wardrobe and then shopping opportunistically when the right item comes your way, even if it's opposite seasons like finding a fab winter coat in July. 

Also I really liked that Mimmy said about investments being empowering.  I think so too.  During TechCrunch Disrupt a couple mos ago a woman gave a talk about how there's not just a gender earnings gap but a gender investing gap.  Food for thought! 

https://techcrunch.com/video/ellevests-sallie-krawcheck-on-the-investing-gender-gap/519622289/


----------



## Pishi

LVk8, that is a great point!  So I am 41, DH is about 10 years older, and we are talking about retirement. I mean, I want to retire early just to enjoy life.  The only way to do that is to save money.  In my head, I'm trading the elusive pair of Valentino Rockstuds I can't seem to make myself buy because of the $$ for a month of life free from working.  Someday, compound interest, blah blah blah.  =) 

So when I don't buy something material, I tend to think I am "earning" time.  Anyway...that was a bit esoteric.


----------



## liznaj

Enjoying everyone's two cents on this thread 
@Sophie-Rose , loved reading about the process of how you found your style. Thanks for sharing!

I agree with Mimmy that seeing the savings increase makes you feel happy and empowered, and even helps with the guilty feelings! Of course it is different for everyone, but at least for me it has helped a lot. DH and I are in our twenties so we have only just started saving. When we checked the 401k accounts recently we were pleasantly surprised, and it made me so happy to know that we had made such progress on saving for retirement as well as saving for our first house. 

I will have to read up more about investing and compound interest though, I have to admit I know very little about these things. @Pishi , love what you said about earning time, I will have to try keeping that in mind!


----------



## LVk8

Pishi I'm a UT grad (hookem horns, woo) & my investment theory prof had us all do an exercise where we calculated how much money we need to have saved by retirement for our money to live out in perpetuity.  Even if you retire at 60-65, there's a strong chance you might make it to 90 & will need your money to live that long as well.  Then after the class collectively freaked out he had us calculate how much the same dollars invested at ages 25 vs 35 vs 45 vs 55 would grow assuming a retirement age of 65 and we calmed back down, lol.

I go to Houston frequently-ish for work but have never been out vintage/consignment browsing in the city, next trip will be in October.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Pishi

LVk8 said:


> Pishi I'm a UT grad (hookem horns, woo) & my investment theory prof had us all do an exercise where we calculated how much money we need to have saved by retirement for our money to live out in perpetuity.  Even if you retire at 60-65, there's a strong chance you might make it to 90 & will need your money to live that long as well.  Then after the class collectively freaked out he had us calculate how much the same dollars invested at ages 25 vs 35 vs 45 vs 55 would grow assuming a retirement age of 65 and we calmed back down, lol.
> 
> I go to Houston frequently-ish for work but have never been out vintage/consignment browsing in the city, next trip will be in October.  Any suggestions?



My DH is an Aggie...I'm from CA so his school spirit is a bit astounding to me! Ha.  Yes, agreed that starting early is the key.  I have a long ways to go!

You know, I've never been consignment shopping here.  I should do some research! There's a lot of money in this town, so I would think there are good consignment places.  I particularly have been hankering over some used fur.  As long as I could find something that was reasonably priced and didn't make me look like a cavewoman.  I swear I do look like a cave woman in most furry things.


----------



## Marylin

One week to pack. I'm going back and forth between red pants or the blue/white pants I currently have on my packing list. And I'm debating whether to eliminate one of the long striped dresses? And/or one of the shorter dresses? I could do laundry in the sink every night, I wouldn't put the dresses in the washer (of an American laundromat that I'm not very accustomed with) anyway. (At home they go in the washer.)
The tote is reversible. Light brown suede on one side and patent black on the other.
I've decided not only to take two long knit coats (for the plane and ac), but also a sweater I can wear underneath my rainjacket for San Francisco. I remember August mornings being quite chilly there and the wind doesn't help.
Any opinions?


----------



## Marylin

This is the new sweater btw. Half price. Still not cheap...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week to pack. I'm going back and forth between red pants or the blue/white pants I currently have on my packing list. And I'm debating whether to eliminate one of the long striped dresses? And/or one of the shorter dresses? I could do laundry in the sink every night, I wouldn't put the dresses in the washer (of an American laundromat that I'm not very accustomed with) anyway. (At home they go in the washer.)
> The tote is reversible. Light brown suede on one side and patent black on the other.
> I've decided not only to take two long knit coats (for the plane and ac), but also a sweater I can wear underneath my rainjacket for San Francisco. I remember August mornings being quite chilly there and the wind doesn't help.
> Any opinions?


I think this vacation selection is really fab, Marylin! I like the blue/white pants. I liked the red too, but I like these more. Everything coordinates, and you really have a lot of options for a long trip. 

One long dress, and one short dress, really don't make a big difference for taking up space; I would take both. I like minimal packing, but I like options too!

Probably a good idea on the coats/ sweater. San Francisco can be chilly in August. I think you could take 1 less coat, but again, it's not going to make a big difference in packing, so if 2 gives you a lot more options with outfits, go with both. 

I'm interested in what you will see women wearing in San Francisco; I'll be there in November. I have been there several times, but not for several years. I find that this is a city where people dress well overall. I'll need to take more cold weather pieces. 


Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new sweater btw. Half price. Still not cheap...


Great sweater, Marylin! Love it! Yes, great designer clothes are not cheap, even on sale. [emoji6]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My Miu Miu Mary Janes just arrived!!!! I pirchased them pre-loved..
I'm in love!! Perfect fit and in near perfect condition!! I'm thrilled!


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week to pack. I'm going back and forth between red pants or the blue/white pants I currently have on my packing list. And I'm debating whether to eliminate one of the long striped dresses? And/or one of the shorter dresses? I could do laundry in the sink every night, I wouldn't put the dresses in the washer (of an American laundromat that I'm not very accustomed with) anyway. (At home they go in the washer.)
> The tote is reversible. Light brown suede on one side and patent black on the other.
> I've decided not only to take two long knit coats (for the plane and ac), but also a sweater I can wear underneath my rainjacket for San Francisco. I remember August mornings being quite chilly there and the wind doesn't help.
> Any opinions?


Love what you chose! What a stylish travel wardrobe. I like the blue/white pants better, they are both great though! Dresses don't take up much space and I personally think it's okay to bring more options for dresses because it's harder to mix and match those like with tops and bottoms. Maybe pack just one knit coat if you're concerned about space? Love the new sweater! Good call on packing something for the chilly mornings.



Sophie-Rose said:


> My Miu Miu Mary Janes just arrived!!!! I pirchased them pre-loved..
> I'm in love!! Perfect fit and in near perfect condition!! I'm thrilled!


Yay! So glad you love them. Would love to see a picture


----------



## Mimmy

Sophie-Rose said:


> My Miu Miu Mary Janes just arrived!!!! I pirchased them pre-loved..
> I'm in love!! Perfect fit and in near perfect condition!! I'm thrilled!



Yay, would love to see them when you have time to take a pic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
Perfection!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3424344
> 
> Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
> Perfection!!



These are beautiful, Sophie-Rose!


----------



## liznaj

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3424344
> 
> Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
> Perfection!!


Lovely!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thank you ladies!
I got them for a great price and they work perfectly with my style!
I also sold way more then I thought I would, I totally overcompensated the purchase!!!!


----------



## LVk8

Love it all!  Marylin this makes me want to get on board with photographing the rest of my clothes for Stylebook.  Cute collage of all your travel gear!  Adorable Mary Janes Sophie!  And congrats on your sales, I took some old accessories to consignment not too long ago so hoping I'll have some sales in the near future as well.

I bought some new undies at the Nordstrom anniversary sale yesterday.  Life is too short to wear boring underwear!  Why buy fancy bras & panties at full price? 

But I think my real next clothing related purchase is going to be closet organization.  My current apt has a magic closet.  I don't even have a dresser bc there's so many built ins.  But the house I'm buying just has a regular closet in my future bedroom.  Planning to get some quotes, if it's in the realm of "yay, reasonably affordable!" then that's going on the near term house project list.


----------



## liznaj

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thank you ladies!
> I got them for a great price and they work perfectly with my style!
> I also sold way more then I thought I would, I totally overcompensated the purchase!!!!


Way to go on your sales! That is awesome 


LVk8 said:


> Love it all!  Marylin this makes me want to get on board with photographing the rest of my clothes for Stylebook.  Cute collage of all your travel gear!  Adorable Mary Janes Sophie!  And congrats on your sales, I took some old accessories to consignment not too long ago so hoping I'll have some sales in the near future as well.
> 
> I bought some new undies at the Nordstrom anniversary sale yesterday.  Life is too short to wear boring underwear!  Why buy fancy bras & panties at full price?
> 
> But I think my real next clothing related purchase is going to be closet organization.  My current apt has a magic closet.  I don't even have a dresser bc there's so many built ins.  But the house I'm buying just has a regular closet in my future bedroom.  Planning to get some quotes, if it's in the realm of "yay, reasonably affordable!" then that's going on the near term house project list.


A nice closet sounds like a great idea! Hope the quotes are reasonable


----------



## liznaj

So here is my revamped "cold weather" wardrobe. Bear with me, this is going to be a long post! It's been fun doing this even though it's summer right now. 

Broke the items down into two groups and marked which ones are newly purchased this year



Outerwear & Sweaters
- j crew striped sweater *new
- j crew cream sweater *new
- uniqlo heattech t shirt 
-  coat *new
- h&m shimmery grey sweater
- zara goat leather jacket *new
- stradivarius off white cardigan
- zara fluffy dark grey cardigan

Items I donated/gave away in this group
- zara winter coat, brown
- zara light trench coat, beige-ish
- blue pullover sweater



Accessories and shoes
- uniqlo heattech scarf *new
- light grey suede boots *new
- uniqlo heattech tights
- modcloth rain boots
- madewell black suede boots

Didn't get rid of any existing pieces in this group, but the madewell boots are on their last legs and will probably last about another year. The new boots are beautiful but they are going to need a lot of breaking in! It's been quite a few years since I last bought a pair of boots and I forgot how stiff they are when new.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

You have some great pieces!!!!!!


----------



## Pishi

Super cute! 


Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3424344
> 
> Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
> Perfection!!


----------



## Myrkur

Woah this thread went fast!!! I had to work so much the last few weeks and finally have two days off today and tomorrow, so will start catching up reading all your posts!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week to pack. I'm going back and forth between red pants or the blue/white pants I currently have on my packing list. And I'm debating whether to eliminate one of the long striped dresses? And/or one of the shorter dresses? I could do laundry in the sink every night, I wouldn't put the dresses in the washer (of an American laundromat that I'm not very accustomed with) anyway. (At home they go in the washer.)
> The tote is reversible. Light brown suede on one side and patent black on the other.
> I've decided not only to take two long knit coats (for the plane and ac), but also a sweater I can wear underneath my rainjacket for San Francisco. I remember August mornings being quite chilly there and the wind doesn't help.
> Any opinions?



I think it's fab, you have plenty of options and it takes under consideration hot and cold weather  . I am not a Chanel girl, but that bag is really special


----------



## LVk8

Love!

I've been doing a bit of "musical wardrobe" myself but trying to reign it in since I want to buy a closet more than I need random clothes.  I've been truly ruthless with my closet this last week and made up another bag to take over to Buffalo Exchange and consignment this weekend.

A couple things I'm taking in I'm going to replace... I have a couple of Target kimonos that I love as funky layering pieces in the summer.  But I want to replace them with better quality silk than polyester / rayon / whatever synthetic the ones I have are.  When I went to the concerts two weeks ago at The Gorge my friend lent me a silk kimono and holy breathable awesomeness!  It would be way better than what I currently have for our hundred degree summers.  But that's something I'll prob have to track down in a vintage shop or on etsy.  I'm getting rid of a couple pencil skirts that are just honestly ratty.  I got a white pencil skirt with new tags on last time I went to Buffalo Exchange so I'll see what there is to see avail for trade.  I do tend to favor dresses over separates though so if I don't find any good replacement skirts, no big deal.  Also all jewelry that I no longer reach for is out the window.  But I plan to look out for belts for trade value, I need a thick black belt to go with a specific skirt that I love to wear.  It has big belt loops & the belt that went with it originally wore out.

Also a couple things on my "upgrade" list that are DIYs - midi skirt at an awkward length take to the tailor for hemming.  Two white shirtdresses - planning to dye one to navy blue so I don't have any doubles in my closet.  White eyelet lace tube dress that I use as a swim coverup is getting grubby looking.  Plus it fit me when I was 20lbs heavier so it's been relegated to swimwear since I can't wear it out for a night anymore.  I think I'm going to dye it to a darker color and have it taken in.  Maybe maroon?  Also planning to dye a heather gray cotton skirt to dark gray, I think I'd reach for it more if it were darker.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week to pack. I'm going back and forth between red pants or the blue/white pants I currently have on my packing list. And I'm debating whether to eliminate one of the long striped dresses? And/or one of the shorter dresses? I could do laundry in the sink every night, I wouldn't put the dresses in the washer (of an American laundromat that I'm not very accustomed with) anyway. (At home they go in the washer.)
> The tote is reversible. Light brown suede on one side and patent black on the other.
> I've decided not only to take two long knit coats (for the plane and ac), but also a sweater I can wear underneath my rainjacket for San Francisco. I remember August mornings being quite chilly there and the wind doesn't help.
> Any opinions?


these are such great outfits for your trip! I wish mine looked half as good as this. I'm STILL struggling and my trip is two weeks away. Got more updates from my SIL regarding the wedding and it's like a backyard wedding, but then the weather update she gave us is also rain rain rain.. how does one dress for that? rain and humid almost our entire trip.. I'm so lost right now. I don't want to wear sneakers because of the humidity, but I don't want to ruin my sandals either in the rain and I expect we will be doing a lot of walking.. AAARGH.. ok thanks for listening to my struggles lol. 



Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new sweater btw. Half price. Still not cheap...


This is so cool looking



Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3424344
> 
> Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
> Perfection!!


Beautiful!!! Enjoy them!


----------



## liznaj

Sophie-Rose said:


> You have some great pieces!!!!!!


Thanks!


LVk8 said:


> Love!
> 
> I've been doing a bit of "musical wardrobe" myself but trying to reign it in since I want to buy a closet more than I need random clothes.  I've been truly ruthless with my closet this last week and made up another bag to take over to Buffalo Exchange and consignment this weekend.
> 
> A couple things I'm taking in I'm going to replace... I have a couple of Target kimonos that I love as funky layering pieces in the summer.  But I want to replace them with better quality silk than polyester / rayon / whatever synthetic the ones I have are.  When I went to the concerts two weeks ago at The Gorge my friend lent me a silk kimono and holy breathable awesomeness!  It would be way better than what I currently have for our hundred degree summers.  But that's something I'll prob have to track down in a vintage shop or on etsy.  I'm getting rid of a couple pencil skirts that are just honestly ratty.  I got a white pencil skirt with new tags on last time I went to Buffalo Exchange so I'll see what there is to see avail for trade.  I do tend to favor dresses over separates though so if I don't find any good replacement skirts, no big deal.  Also all jewelry that I no longer reach for is out the window.  But I plan to look out for belts for trade value, I need a thick black belt to go with a specific skirt that I love to wear.  It has big belt loops & the belt that went with it originally wore out.
> 
> Also a couple things on my "upgrade" list that are DIYs - midi skirt at an awkward length take to the tailor for hemming.  Two white shirtdresses - planning to dye one to navy blue so I don't have any doubles in my closet.  White eyelet lace tube dress that I use as a swim coverup is getting grubby looking.  Plus it fit me when I was 20lbs heavier so it's been relegated to swimwear since I can't wear it out for a night anymore.  I think I'm going to dye it to a darker color and have it taken in.  Maybe maroon?  Also planning to dye a heather gray cotton skirt to dark gray, I think I'd reach for it more if it were darker.


Good job on more decluttering! 
I'm excited to see the results of your DIYs.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I think this vacation selection is really fab, Marylin! I like the blue/white pants. I liked the red too, but I like these more. Everything coordinates, and you really have a lot of options for a long trip.
> 
> One long dress, and one short dress, really don't make a big difference for taking up space; I would take both. I like minimal packing, but I like options too!
> 
> Probably a good idea on the coats/ sweater. San Francisco can be chilly in August. I think you could take 1 less coat, but again, it's not going to make a big difference in packing, so if 2 gives you a lot more options with outfits, go with both.
> 
> I'm interested in what you will see women wearing in San Francisco; I'll be there in November. I have been there several times, but not for several years. I find that this is a city where people dress well overall. I'll need to take more cold weather pieces.
> 
> Great sweater, Marylin! Love it! Yes, great designer clothes are not cheap, even on sale. [emoji6]



I also like options, but I don't want to end up wearing only half my suitcase. So I'll think about the dresses again. I'll give a full report on what people wear in SF!



liznaj said:


> Love what you chose! What a stylish travel wardrobe. I like the blue/white pants better, they are both great though! Dresses don't take up much space and I personally think it's okay to bring more options for dresses because it's harder to mix and match those like with tops and bottoms. Maybe pack just one knit coat if you're concerned about space? Love the new sweater! Good call on packing something for the chilly mornings.



The blue/white it is then. Yeah, I've been debating about the coats, they're practically just long cardigans and I do need the black one for travelling. I'll be on three flights and will not wear white on the plane. The white one I need for the dresses and during the day, since it's much lighter. Non of the long cardigans will go under the rainjacket, that's why I'm bringing the sweatshirt. A bit tricky. Maybe longer raincoat next time? But this one is so light and just crumples into a tiny ball in may bag. Packing for moderate temperatures is much easier.



MinaAnais said:


> I think it's fab, you have plenty of options and it takes under consideration hot and cold weather  . I am not a Chanel girl, but that bag is really special



Thanks Mina! I knew the blue would appeal to you. 



eggtartapproved said:


> these are such great outfits for your trip! I wish mine looked half as good as this. I'm STILL struggling and my trip is two weeks away. Got more updates from my SIL regarding the wedding and it's like a backyard wedding, but then the weather update she gave us is also rain rain rain.. how does one dress for that? rain and humid almost our entire trip.. I'm so lost right now. I don't want to wear sneakers because of the humidity, but I don't want to ruin my sandals either in the rain and I expect we will be doing a lot of walking.. AAARGH.. ok thanks for listening to my struggles lol.



Oh my, this sounds difficult! Sounds like you need rubber boots! I don't like flip flops away from the beach, but it could be an option. What to wear for walking, I have no idea. You might have to consider waterproof  sneakers. What will you wear for the wedding?


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3424344
> 
> Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
> Perfection!!





Sophie-Rose said:


> Thank you ladies!
> I got them for a great price and they work perfectly with my style!
> I also sold way more then I thought I would, I totally overcompensated the purchase!!!!



What great condition! And you practically got them for free! Congratulations!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Love!
> 
> I've been doing a bit of "musical wardrobe" myself but trying to reign it in since I want to buy a closet more than I need random clothes.  I've been truly ruthless with my closet this last week and made up another bag to take over to Buffalo Exchange and consignment this weekend.
> 
> A couple things I'm taking in I'm going to replace... I have a couple of Target kimonos that I love as funky layering pieces in the summer.  But I want to replace them with better quality silk than polyester / rayon / whatever synthetic the ones I have are.  When I went to the concerts two weeks ago at The Gorge my friend lent me a silk kimono and holy breathable awesomeness!  It would be way better than what I currently have for our hundred degree summers.  But that's something I'll prob have to track down in a vintage shop or on etsy.  I'm getting rid of a couple pencil skirts that are just honestly ratty.  I got a white pencil skirt with new tags on last time I went to Buffalo Exchange so I'll see what there is to see avail for trade.  I do tend to favor dresses over separates though so if I don't find any good replacement skirts, no big deal.  Also all jewelry that I no longer reach for is out the window.  But I plan to look out for belts for trade value, I need a thick black belt to go with a specific skirt that I love to wear.  It has big belt loops & the belt that went with it originally wore out.
> 
> Also a couple things on my "upgrade" list that are DIYs - midi skirt at an awkward length take to the tailor for hemming.  Two white shirtdresses - planning to dye one to navy blue so I don't have any doubles in my closet.  White eyelet lace tube dress that I use as a swim coverup is getting grubby looking.  Plus it fit me when I was 20lbs heavier so it's been relegated to swimwear since I can't wear it out for a night anymore.  I think I'm going to dye it to a darker color and have it taken in.  Maybe maroon?  Also planning to dye a heather gray cotton skirt to dark gray, I think I'd reach for it more if it were darker.



You've got it all under control, it seems! When you're done, come over and take care of my closet, would you? 
I've never dyed anything before. How does this work for you? Do you always get the results you intended?


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> So here is my revamped "cold weather" wardrobe. Bear with me, this is going to be a long post! It's been fun doing this even though it's summer right now.
> 
> Broke the items down into two groups and marked which ones are newly purchased this year
> 
> View attachment 3424636
> 
> Outerwear & Sweaters
> - j crew striped sweater *new
> - j crew cream sweater *new
> - uniqlo heattech t shirt
> -  coat *new
> - h&m shimmery grey sweater
> - zara goat leather jacket *new
> - stradivarius off white cardigan
> - zara fluffy dark grey cardigan
> 
> Items I donated/gave away in this group
> - zara winter coat, brown
> - zara light trench coat, beige-ish
> - blue pullover sweater
> 
> View attachment 3424640
> 
> Accessories and shoes
> - uniqlo heattech scarf *new
> - light grey suede boots *new
> - uniqlo heattech tights
> - modcloth rain boots
> - madewell black suede boots
> 
> Didn't get rid of any existing pieces in this group, but the madewell boots are on their last legs and will probably last about another year. The new boots are beautiful but they are going to need a lot of breaking in! It's been quite a few years since I last bought a pair of boots and I forgot how stiff they are when new.



Like all you're pieces, especially the light grey suede boots! How do you keep them clean in the winter? Have you considered adding some color? (This coming from someone who wears black almost the entire winter...)


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> these are such great outfits for your trip! I wish mine looked half as good as this. I'm STILL struggling and my trip is two weeks away. Got more updates from my SIL regarding the wedding and it's like a backyard wedding, but then the weather update she gave us is also rain rain rain.. how does one dress for that? rain and humid almost our entire trip.. I'm so lost right now. I don't want to wear sneakers because of the humidity, but I don't want to ruin my sandals either in the rain and I expect we will be doing a lot of walking.. AAARGH.. ok thanks for listening to my struggles lol.
> 
> This is so cool looking
> 
> Beautiful!!! Enjoy them!


Aargh, is right eggtart! Rainy weather and shoes; a dilemma!  

Do you have any rain boots? And I know the idea is to shop our closets, but if it's really going to be rainy would a pair of pvc shoes be in order. I have even thought of buying some, as during the summer it rains a lot in FL, and the only rain boots I have are knee high, HK ones. I like them but they are not easy to slip in and out of. 
View attachment 3425323

I remember before that you said the wedding would be very casual. Would it be okay to wear dressy flip flops? 
View attachment 3425324

I have found nice flip flops to be very wearable where I live. Again, I know that these options might involve purchasing something, but you can find either one for about $20 on sale. If it saves a pair of nice leather shoes or sandals it would be worth it. I have even stained cloth shoes that couldn't be washed in the rain.


----------



## Mimmy

Pictures that will show, hopefully!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy, I just got home. Evening did not go as planned. My family is safe, thank God. Munich is shut down.
> I had just changed when the shootings started, so I went back to the news desk in my pretty dress and with my Chanel flap to do another 6 hours of news reports and updates. Never even got to see my nephew who was stuck at the university with the rest of the family. In the end, we all had to find separate ways to get home,  but we made it. The world seems to be falling apart.
> Thanks for thinking of us!


Horrible what happened. Something similar happened a few years ago in my old hometown (it might have been on your news too). Too bad you didn't get to celebrate with your nephew (congratulations to him btw!) but good to know you were all safe during the shootings. It's good to be alert and keep eyes open at all times these days, no matter where you go. Crazy things are happening in this world and they can happen anywhere, it appears lately.


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> It is really hard to not buy new shoes I don't need.
> I want chanel flats. I tried them on. There's only a few styles that look okay on me, I think they cut really high on my foot.
> But of course, they're the styles that never go on sale unless it's by accident (someone got quilted flats for second cut price!)
> And it's not like my Ferragamos are worn enough to get rid of. I just put rubber soles on them too.
> 
> But I really want new shoes.
> 
> How do you deal with this first world dilemma?


Lol! You say they look 'okay' on you. So does that mean they're ok? Or that you really like, no, LOVE them? 
I'd not get them if they are just ok for you. If you love them and think you will wear them often enough (cost per wear), then I'd get them. They are classics, so if you end up not wearing them after all, you could always sell them as Chanel prices only go up these days.


----------



## Myrkur

astromantic said:


> How many pairs of jeans do I need in my closet? I've been asking myself this question a lot. I own 14 pairs right now.... Seems excessive? I can wear jeans to work so that's why I never had a problem buying more but now it seems ridiculous. How many do you think is enough? I have different thickness, cuts and colours so that explains the variety but now I feel I should pare down.


I only have two.. One black skinny jeans and one dark blue straight jeans. They are both from Acne Jeans.


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> The Tiffany was a luggage tag that I was hunting down that apparently was discontinued and one popped up here.
> The Mont Blanc was also a luggage tag but DBF got that for me. I collect luggage tags and I'm hardly in Mont Blanc so I asked DBF for it.
> And the LV was a necklace that I got instead of a new phone case because I cracked my phone case.
> The last is a LV book which I also collect
> 
> I know I do need to slow my shopping down which is why I try to stick to a budget. I try not to buy more bags which is why I had to leave the other thread. I'm revamping my wardrobe to be more businessey now which is why I joined here because I want nicer stuff but within reason.
> 
> I walked through Chanel and stared at some flats today. And I oogled a newer Chanel tweed jacket but neither seemed right.
> 
> I also found I didn't like the Tiffany jewelry as much. The bag I am considering as my birthday bag may be more than expected so I wanted to check my options out which is how I came across the luggage tag.
> 
> So I didn't buy more clothes or more shoes or more bags, which is my goal. I don't need shoes. I don't need super luxury clothing. I certainly don't need handbags outside of the "special events" clause in my 2016 resolution.
> 
> So yes I did shop but not what it may seem. And I realize this was the wrong thread to post that picture in. I'll report it to be taken down.
> 
> Sorry all!


Now I am just really curious what's in that orange bag lol.


----------



## Myrkur

Yesterdays outfit, I had to filter out the mess in the background. Wearing my new Brora cardigan, love it so much. I already wore it 5 times this week (got it 6 days ago hehe )


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> I'll see what I can do to invest a little more. I'm waiting to be eligible for work's retirement because they match! I have ...idk something else. DBF set it up for me, and automated it to deduct from my checking every paycheck. This investy stuff is over my head but he gets it.
> 
> So I'll cut back a bit, but not completely. That should alleviate some guilt that I'm feeling.
> 
> I just feel because all I understand throughly is my industry and shopping, that I'm not a responsible adult.


Don't take this the wrong way bake, but to me personally, it sounds like there is something going on in your life, you are not happy with. Which could explain the need to keep buying things you don't really need or even want, to fill the void. I'm not saying it's something big, it could even be something very small you're not happy with and not even realising it. 

I'm being almost extreme in my minimalist wardrobe, but I feel it's also much easier for me to do now, because I am happy with everything happening in my life. I've tried being this minimalist for years, but I could never actually do it, because there where always things going on in my life, where I saw shopping as a 'relieve' from all the stress I was going through. 

Also, it's okay to still shop and almost impossible to ban yourself from shopping at all. But it's important to shop for things you truly love, so you don't end up in a few years just where you started.


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> You've got it all under control, it seems! When you're done, come over and take care of my closet, would you?
> I've never dyed anything before. How does this work for you? Do you always get the results you intended?



Usually I get pretty good results!  Although sometimes you have to bear in mind based on what the original color was the result might be slightly unintentional, haha.  For instance I had a red Lacoste polo dress that was too tomato red for me.  I tried to dye it navy and it came out burgundy bc the original red was so strong.  But the burgundy looked great!  I wore it for ages but finally had to give it away earlier this year bc it was starting to get holes but I must have had it almost 8 years?  Everything I'm planning to dye now is either white or gray so the color should stick.  I just buy RIT dye (usually the liquid not the powder) from the craft store & follow the instructions.  



astromantic said:


> How many pairs of jeans do I need in my closet? I've been asking myself this question a lot. I own 14 pairs right now.... Seems excessive? I can wear jeans to work so that's why I never had a problem buying more but now it seems ridiculous. How many do you think is enough? I have different thickness, cuts and colours so that explains the variety but now I feel I should pare down.



I have 3 but I am not really a pants person.  I have blue, white & purple.  3 different colors give me enough options to pair with tops if I'm in a pants mood.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3424012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week to pack. I'm going back and forth between red pants or the blue/white pants I currently have on my packing list. And I'm debating whether to eliminate one of the long striped dresses? And/or one of the shorter dresses? I could do laundry in the sink every night, I wouldn't put the dresses in the washer (of an American laundromat that I'm not very accustomed with) anyway. (At home they go in the washer.)
> The tote is reversible. Light brown suede on one side and patent black on the other.
> I've decided not only to take two long knit coats (for the plane and ac), but also a sweater I can wear underneath my rainjacket for San Francisco. I remember August mornings being quite chilly there and the wind doesn't help.
> Any opinions?


I like the blue/white pants. This looks like a great selection. You'll have a darker pants for when the weather gets colder and the blue/white one when the weather gets warmer !


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit, I had to filter out the mess in the background. Wearing my new Brora cardigan, love it so much. I already wore it 5 times this week (got it 6 days ago hehe )
> 
> View attachment 3425419



I really, really like the bag! So tempting...
If you've worn the cardigan so many times cpw is coming down fast! Congrats on the purchase! The shoes are cute. How cold is it where you are, I couldn't imagine wearing all this right now!


----------



## Myrkur

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3424344
> 
> Patent black with a small heel and a hint of toe cleavage!!
> Perfection!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I really, really like the bag! So tempting...
> If you've worn the cardigan so many times cpw is coming down fast! Congrats on the purchase! The shoes are cute. How cold is it where you are, I couldn't imagine wearing all this right now!


Thank you! All my items in my wardrobe are getting a good cpw these days! I actually went to H yesterday (I ordered a pair of boots I'd like to get for this Fall/Winter and ... another bag !) The SA commented she still loved the colour of my Evelyne a lot.
It's 20c but I've been in work clothes almost every day the last few weeks, so when I finish from work it gets a bit chilly and I'm able to wear the cardigan just fine. Also yesterday was my day off and it was 20c but it was raining like crazy and we got soaking wet, that it was actually nice to have the cardigan to warm me up again.


----------



## LVk8

Myrkur said:


> I'm being almost extreme in my minimalist wardrobe, but I feel it's also much easier for me to do now, because I am happy with everything happening in my life. I've tried being this minimalist for years, but I could never actually do it, because there where always things going on in my life, where I saw shopping as a 'relieve' from all the stress I was going through.
> 
> Also, it's okay to still shop and almost impossible to ban yourself from shopping at all. But it's important to shop for things you truly love, so you don't end up in a few years just where you started.



I really admire those who can stick to a truly minimalist wardrobe!  I try to keep it streamlined as much as possible but I just love color so much.  I'm sure that I could axe some of the sundresses that I don't wear to work but then I'd miss them when I have somewhere fun to go.  So now I shop my wardrobe instead of stores


----------



## bakeacookie

Myrkur said:


> Don't take this the wrong way bake, but to me personally, it sounds like there is something going on in your life, you are not happy with. Which could explain the need to keep buying things you don't really need or even want, to fill the void. I'm not saying it's something big, it could even be something very small you're not happy with and not even realising it.
> 
> I'm being almost extreme in my minimalist wardrobe, but I feel it's also much easier for me to do now, because I am happy with everything happening in my life. I've tried being this minimalist for years, but I could never actually do it, because there where always things going on in my life, where I saw shopping as a 'relieve' from all the stress I was going through.
> 
> Also, it's okay to still shop and almost impossible to ban yourself from shopping at all. But it's important to shop for things you truly love, so you don't end up in a few years just where you started.



I've had that mentioned to me. That I might be unhappy elsewhere, but I can't pin point what I need to fix just yet. 

I think I'm in the transition towards better things, but I'm kind of still confused and uncertain of what I'm doing. I feel like I want to revert to my old shopping habits (stress shopping) but don't see a need to anymore. But with people telling me that I should stop now because of my better circumstances, I'm feeling conflicted. They want me to stop completely, I want to be better and only buy things I love. 

A part of me knows I love new things, and I can't cut myself off completely from shopping. But I have to be mindful because I don't want to accumulate things like before. 

I did return a bunch of foolish purchases. (Like silly Uggs) lol. 

I also have been buying staples I can wear that fit me properly! 

But I'm still searching for that small thing that's causing me to be unease with myself and my much better situation. 

Lol I'm all over the place. But thank you for the thought.  really getting me to think.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Pictures that will show, hopefully!
> View attachment 3425328
> 
> View attachment 3425329


thanks, Mimmy! I got an update that they're going to make the wedding sort of formal. What does that even mean?? And you read my mind about the shoes! But the ones you suggested are much cuter!



Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit, I had to filter out the mess in the background. Wearing my new Brora cardigan, love it so much. I already wore it 5 times this week (got it 6 days ago hehe )
> 
> View attachment 3425419


id say that's a definite love haha. Looks great!


----------



## LVk8

Sort of formal and outdoors?  What about a nice sundress?  

I feel like occasions like this are exactly what keep me from being a real pirate & paring down to essentials only. Myrkur do you do Rent The Runway or something when you have a formal or sort of formal occasion?  

Granted I've pared down to two long formal gowns & a couple cocktail dresses so I have things to wear when occasions come up but I cut out the imaginary life wardrobe years ago!  Also the cocktail wear occasions I get invited to are a range of situations - business, art, philanthropy, weddings, etc - so I'm glad I have a few options & don't feel like I have to run out and go shopping anytime I have an event.


----------



## liznaj

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit, I had to filter out the mess in the background. Wearing my new Brora cardigan, love it so much. I already wore it 5 times this week (got it 6 days ago hehe )
> 
> View attachment 3425419


You look great! 

@eggtartapproved love the shoes that @Mimmy suggested! Maybe a sundress or a simple top & skirt combo?


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Like all you're pieces, especially the light grey suede boots! How do you keep them clean in the winter? Have you considered adding some color? (This coming from someone who wears black almost the entire winter...)


Thanks Marylin! I favor suede for boots, I avoid wearing them out in rain/snow if they are a light color though. I personally find that black suede holds up just fine  I've never tried this but there is special leather cleaner (and I think a special type of brush?) for cleaning suede.

Good point about the color. I think I will add a little more color if I had a few more pieces. That's actually why I chose the bright blue coat, trying to brighten up a little haha. I wear very few colors no matter the season, I like colorful shoes and bags though


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> I really admire those who can stick to a truly minimalist wardrobe!  I try to keep it streamlined as much as possible but I just love color so much.  I'm sure that I could axe some of the sundresses that I don't wear to work but then I'd miss them when I have somewhere fun to go.  So now I shop my wardrobe instead of stores


Well we are all different, so this whole minimalism thing is not for everyone, which is ok right?! I'm not a person who likes too much colour or things like fringes, embellishments etc. so it's easier for me. But that's not even the goal of this thread to all become minimalists and only wear boring basic clothes.


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> I've had that mentioned to me. That I might be unhappy elsewhere, but I can't pin point what I need to fix just yet.
> 
> I think I'm in the transition towards better things, but I'm kind of still confused and uncertain of what I'm doing. I feel like I want to revert to my old shopping habits (stress shopping) but don't see a need to anymore. But with people telling me that I should stop now because of my better circumstances, I'm feeling conflicted. They want me to stop completely, I want to be better and only buy things I love.
> 
> A part of me knows I love new things, and I can't cut myself off completely from shopping. But I have to be mindful because I don't want to accumulate things like before.
> 
> I did return a bunch of foolish purchases. (Like silly Uggs) lol.
> 
> I also have been buying staples I can wear that fit me properly!
> 
> But I'm still searching for that small thing that's causing me to be unease with myself and my much better situation.
> 
> Lol I'm all over the place. But thank you for the thought.  really getting me to think.


Maybe that is what's bothering you. The fact that everyone wants you to stop buying and you do not feel comfortable in doing so (at least not in not buying ANYTHING at all anymore). Which makes you (without you even realising it) stressed, because you feel like you can't keep up to their expectations (which is a bit unfair of them to ask from you imo) and that's why you feel the need to go shopping again. Just my two cents, but I think it's really important to find that small thing that is causing all of this. Because it's not even about the clothes, but it's not good to feel 'bleh' (lol I'm not sure how to describe it better than that) without knowing why.


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> thanks, Mimmy! I got an update that they're going to make the wedding sort of formal. What does that even mean?? And you read my mind about the shoes! But the ones you suggested are much cuter!
> 
> id say that's a definite love haha. Looks great!





liznaj said:


> You look great!
> 
> @eggtartapproved love the shoes that @Mimmy suggested! Maybe a sundress or a simple top & skirt combo?



Thank you ladies !


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit, I had to filter out the mess in the background. Wearing my new Brora cardigan, love it so much. I already wore it 5 times this week (got it 6 days ago hehe )
> 
> View attachment 3425419


Love your simple, yet oh so chic look, Myrkur!


eggtartapproved said:


> thanks, Mimmy! I got an update that they're going to make the wedding sort of formal. What does that even mean?? And you read my mind about the shoes! But the ones you suggested are much cuter!
> 
> id say that's a definite love haha. Looks great!


We often kind of think of the same thing, at the same time, eggtart. Happy if this helped! [emoji3]


----------



## eggtartapproved

What do you guys think of these options? I want to pack easy too without worrying about ironing too much. I would have picked better shoes but I figured wedges would be the safest on a lawn. Do you think the coral is inappropriate? It was given to me as a bridesmaid dress and the wedding was a low key country backyard wedding. Excuse the background, dh's transformers and workout bench which he never uses but refuses to get rid of because he sits on it since 'it's a bench' *insert eye roll*


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Love your simple, yet oh so chic look, Myrkur!
> 
> We often kind of think of the same thing, at the same time, eggtart. Happy if this helped! [emoji3]



I really don't want to add to my wardrobe right now since hoping I can get by with what I have, but will def keeps these in mind as options! Thank you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

And if not the wedges I was thinking of these - which were also part of the bridesmaid outfit. This is my SIL's wedding, dh's sister. I love these but have to figure out how to get the toe part to not hurt.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> What do you guys think of these options? I want to pack easy too without worrying about ironing too much. I would have picked better shoes but I figured wedges would be the safest on a lawn. Do you think the coral is inappropriate? It was given to me as a bridesmaid dress and the wedding was a low key country backyard wedding. Excuse the background, dh's transformers and workout bench which he never uses but refuses to get rid of because he sits on it since 'it's a bench' *insert eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426068
> View attachment 3426069



I like the coral colored dress a lot, eggtart! I think that the wedges are a great shoe choice too; I think that these were actually your DH's pick (am I remembering correctly)?

I like the other dress too. The coral one is really beautiful on, though.


----------



## liznaj

@eggtartapproved you look fantastic! The dresses are so flattering on you. I love the coral one. Wedges are a smart choice since it will be on a lawn


----------



## LVk8

I also love the coral dress!

I was picturing me wearing it with cowboy boots and a kimono 

But for your outdoor sort of formal wedding wedges or sandals are great!


----------



## bakeacookie

Coral and either shoes would work! Look online there's cushions for the toe part for those sandals!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> I also love the coral dress!
> 
> I was picturing me wearing it with cowboy boots and a kimono
> 
> But for your outdoor sort of formal wedding wedges or sandals are great!



It's funny you mention cowboy boots because the bride was originally thinking that for footwear but went with the sandals because of the heat haha.

Thanks everyone for your input, I was worried the coral might be too revealing since it's very hugging and low-ish. I'd have to tape up to make sure there are no slips haha. I also have to figure out proper undergarment because it will be that time of the month  whereas the purple is less fitting in the bottom part and I wouldn't have to worry about lines showing. But glad to know you all think the shoes will work - I'm worried about mud because it's outdoors and apparently almost raining the entirety of our trip except for the wedding day (lucky!). And yes, it was dh who originally chose the shoes, he will be so pleased it got tpf approval haha, and he'll be happy you guys chose the coral one since he loves that dress.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> It's funny you mention cowboy boots because the bride was originally thinking that for footwear but went with the sandals because of the heat haha.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input, I was worried the coral might be too revealing since it's very hugging and low-ish. I'd have to tape up to make sure there are no slips haha. I also have to figure out proper undergarment because it will be that time of the month  whereas the purple is less fitting in the bottom part and I wouldn't have to worry about lines showing. But glad to know you all think the shoes will work - I'm worried about mud because it's outdoors and apparently almost raining the entirety of our trip except for the wedding day (lucky!). And yes, it was dh who originally chose the shoes, he will be so pleased it got tpf approval haha, and he'll be happy you guys chose the coral one since he loves that dress.



Bring a shawl or something to cover up if you feel it's too revealing and when you'll get cold. Otherwise it's a pretty dress which works for a summer wedding!


----------



## Sass

Egg I love the coral dress and I'd be inclined toward wedge shoes too. I think those kind in your picture could be wiped down if it was raining quite a lot or would they get damaged? You could always take the others in your bag/leave at the house  incase you do need to change later on? 

Marylin your travel options look great I really like the new kenzo sweater too! Will be perfect if it's a bit more chilly although it's hard to imagine being chilly at the moment as its been so warm! 

LVK8, Bake and others all of the discussion re: finances and saving info have been very helpful to me also thanks everyone for putting in some helpful advice [emoji4]


----------



## Sass

Marylin I forgot to say this is me dress which I wore to the wedding in Füssen.

It was a town hall wedding and quite casual just 7 of us in total but I am a maid of honour for the 'proper wedding' next year and and I struggle to be casual so this was Sass casual. I wore the dress with light dusty pink platform wedge sandals!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Marylin I forgot to say this is me dress which I wore to the wedding in Füssen.
> 
> It was a town hall wedding and quite casual just 7 of us in total but I am a maid of honour for the 'proper wedding' next year and and I struggle to be casual so this was Sass casual. I wore the dress with light dusty pink platform wedge sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3426949



Lovely, Sass! This looks perfect for a casual town hall wedding.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Marylin I forgot to say this is me dress which I wore to the wedding in Füssen.
> 
> It was a town hall wedding and quite casual just 7 of us in total but I am a maid of honour for the 'proper wedding' next year and and I struggle to be casual so this was Sass casual. I wore the dress with light dusty pink platform wedge sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3426949


this is so perfect for a wedding, can I borrow it? Lol



bakeacookie said:


> Bring a shawl or something to cover up if you feel it's too revealing and when you'll get cold. Otherwise it's a pretty dress which works for a summer wedding!


I may wear the purple because it's going to be hot and humid and I won't be able to function if I get too hot haha. The purple seems a little more covered without needing extra coverage


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> What do you guys think of these options? I want to pack easy too without worrying about ironing too much. I would have picked better shoes but I figured wedges would be the safest on a lawn. Do you think the coral is inappropriate? It was given to me as a bridesmaid dress and the wedding was a low key country backyard wedding. Excuse the background, dh's transformers and workout bench which he never uses but refuses to get rid of because he sits on it since 'it's a bench' *insert eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426068
> View attachment 3426069



The coral dress is very pretty and it would be a great wedding guest outfit! I'add a pashminas or shawl in the event it gets a bit chilli. The wedges are also great!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> The coral dress is very pretty and it would be a great wedding guest outfit! I'add a pashminas or shawl in the event it gets a bit chilli. The wedges are also great!



Thnx! I'll let you ladies know what I end up deciding


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Love your simple, yet oh so chic look, Myrkur!
> 
> We often kind of think of the same thing, at the same time, eggtart. Happy if this helped! [emoji3]


Thanks Mimmy!


----------



## Myrkur

eggtartapproved said:


> What do you guys think of these options? I want to pack easy too without worrying about ironing too much. I would have picked better shoes but I figured wedges would be the safest on a lawn. Do you think the coral is inappropriate? It was given to me as a bridesmaid dress and the wedding was a low key country backyard wedding. Excuse the background, dh's transformers and workout bench which he never uses but refuses to get rid of because he sits on it since 'it's a bench' *insert eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426068
> View attachment 3426069


I like the 2nd dress better in combination with the wedges !


----------



## Myrkur

Sass said:


> Marylin I forgot to say this is me dress which I wore to the wedding in Füssen.
> 
> It was a town hall wedding and quite casual just 7 of us in total but I am a maid of honour for the 'proper wedding' next year and and I struggle to be casual so this was Sass casual. I wore the dress with light dusty pink platform wedge sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3426949


Very cute outfit!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> What do you guys think of these options? I want to pack easy too without worrying about ironing too much. I would have picked better shoes but I figured wedges would be the safest on a lawn. Do you think the coral is inappropriate? It was given to me as a bridesmaid dress and the wedding was a low key country backyard wedding. Excuse the background, dh's transformers and workout bench which he never uses but refuses to get rid of because he sits on it since 'it's a bench' *insert eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426068
> View attachment 3426069



I was a bit slow on this one, since it seems you've decided on the second dress now. I would have suggested it as well. I love the red dress, you look fantastic in it, the second one is more festive though and maybe a bit more formal. The shoes are nice, but take some of the attention away from the dress and your pretty shape. Would there be an alternative?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Marylin I forgot to say this is me dress which I wore to the wedding in Füssen.
> 
> It was a town hall wedding and quite casual just 7 of us in total but I am a maid of honour for the 'proper wedding' next year and and I struggle to be casual so this was Sass casual. I wore the dress with light dusty pink platform wedge sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3426949



You look so pretty! (And the background is so typically 80s Bavarian. I feel very much at home... ) thanks for posting this look!
If this is Sass casual, what's Sass formal going to look like? What are you going to wear as the maid of honour?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I was a bit slow on this one, since it seems you've decided on the second dress now. I would have suggested it as well. I love the red dress, you look fantastic in it, the second one is more festive though and maybe a bit more formal. The shoes are nice, but take some of the attention away from the dress and your pretty shape. Would there be an alternative?



Thanks Marylin! Since I'm battling the unknown and sil's info comes sporadically I think I'm just going to go with flats - my Stuart Weitzman  geek patent loafers. They have a short espadrilles sole but should it rain, I'll be ok. They're also slightly on the larger side for my regular shoes but in this case, may be a blessing in disguise due to any swelling from the humidity. I'm done, I can't keep thinking about this anymore haha.


----------



## ralz29

Hello ladies! I haven't logged on here in sooo long. Things got busy at uni and I forgot about any kind of fun activities. On the positive side, that included shopping; on the negative, I kinda binged once exams were over. Anyways, now that I'm free, I've been catching up with the thread. I didn't go through the 100+ pages I've missed since I posted last but I've read through the last 10-15 and I'm glad to see the familiar usernames and some new ones! Your outfits are all looking lovely! *eggtart*, both dresses look great on you! The coral one is very sexy, if you feel it's too revealing you could wear a shawl as others suggested, I think it would look nice, maybe a patterned one. The other dress looks more formal, so it depends on the wedding. I loved *Sass*' outfit! It looks very sophisticated, yet young and fresh. Reminds me of something you would see in one of those idyllic German movies they play on weekends. *Marylin*, I'm glad to see you're off on holiday again, have fun! You're always so organized in your packing, I love the outfits; comfortable and stylish! *Myrkur, *your bag is indeed a very nice colour! It adds a lot to your outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

ralz29 said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't logged on here in sooo long. Things got busy at uni and I forgot about any kind of fun activities. On the positive side, that included shopping; on the negative, I kinda binged once exams were over. Anyways, now that I'm free, I've been catching up with the thread. I didn't go through the 100+ pages I've missed since I posted last but I've read through the last 10-15 and I'm glad to see the familiar usernames and some new ones! Your outfits are all looking lovely! *eggtart*, both dresses look great on you! The coral one is very sexy, if you feel it's too revealing you could wear a shawl as others suggested, I think it would look nice, maybe a patterned one. The other dress looks more formal, so it depends on the wedding. I loved *Sass*' outfit! It looks very sophisticated, yet young and fresh. Reminds me of something you would see in one of those idyllic German movies they play on weekends. *Marylin*, I'm glad to see you're off on holiday again, have fun! You're always so organized in your packing, I love the outfits; comfortable and stylish! *Myrkur, *your bag is indeed a very nice colour! It adds a lot to your outfit!



Thank you! I totally get you btw with being busy (but with working), sigh.


----------



## Myrkur

Todays outfit! Outfit shot and detail shot. It was raining cats and dogs, ugh. 

- Nuthatch linen dress
- Wolford wool thights 
- Chanel classic flap 
- Clarks booties (hope to replace these with H  booties!)


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks Marylin! Since I'm battling the unknown and sil's info comes sporadically I think I'm just going to go with flats - my Stuart Weitzman  geek patent loafers. They have a short espadrilles sole but should it rain, I'll be ok. They're also slightly on the larger side for my regular shoes but in this case, may be a blessing in disguise due to any swelling from the humidity. I'm done, I can't keep thinking about this anymore haha.



Right you are! You'll be the best looking person in this whole wedding anyway. Don't know about the bride...
At one point you just have to stop thinking! I'm not quite there yet, I'll be starting to pack tomorrow. Then I'll decide, which dresses to take.


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit! Outfit shot and detail shot. It was raining cats and dogs, ugh.
> 
> - Nuthatch linen dress
> - Wolford wool thights
> - Chanel classic flap
> - Clarks booties (hope to replace these with H  booties!)
> 
> View attachment 3428823
> 
> View attachment 3428825



Fantastic look! I love how you wear the flap. Is this black or navy? Aren't you afraid of taking it in he rain?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't logged on here in sooo long. Things got busy at uni and I forgot about any kind of fun activities. On the positive side, that included shopping; on the negative, I kinda binged once exams were over. Anyways, now that I'm free, I've been catching up with the thread. I didn't go through the 100+ pages I've missed since I posted last but I've read through the last 10-15 and I'm glad to see the familiar usernames and some new ones! Your outfits are all looking lovely! *eggtart*, both dresses look great on you! The coral one is very sexy, if you feel it's too revealing you could wear a shawl as others suggested, I think it would look nice, maybe a patterned one. The other dress looks more formal, so it depends on the wedding. I loved *Sass*' outfit! It looks very sophisticated, yet young and fresh. Reminds me of something you would see in one of those idyllic German movies they play on weekends. *Marylin*, I'm glad to see you're off on holiday again, have fun! You're always so organized in your packing, I love the outfits; comfortable and stylish! *Myrkur, *your bag is indeed a very nice colour! It adds a lot to your outfit!



Ralz! So glad to have you back! We missed you. Congrats on being done with the exams, this must be a huge relieve and I totally get that you have to reward yourself. You worked so hard! Can't wait to see some of your purchases.


----------



## liznaj

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit! Outfit shot and detail shot. It was raining cats and dogs, ugh.
> 
> - Nuthatch linen dress
> - Wolford wool thights
> - Chanel classic flap
> - Clarks booties (hope to replace these with H  booties!)
> 
> View attachment 3428823
> 
> View attachment 3428825


You look fantastic!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Fantastic look! I love how you wear the flap. Is this black or navy? Aren't you afraid of taking it in he rain?





liznaj said:


> You look fantastic!



Thank you!
It's black. Not afraid, lambskin holds up really well. When it was raining really hard I just covered it under my coat.


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Thank you!
> It's black. Not afraid, lambskin holds up really well. When it was raining really hard I just covered it under my coat.


I have the smaller size I think. It's actually the one in my avatar. But I baby it too much I'm afraid. I know I should be taking it out more,but I always end up taking the totes. I love your look though and should try a similar one.


----------



## ralz29

Really cute pairing, Myrkur! I, too like how you're wearing your bag, it makes it look more casual and I'd feel more secure. The dress is really nice, too. It looks like you're dressing for colder weather, though. Where are you from if you don't mind me asking? It's so hot in Eastern Europe right now, it's hard to imagine that cooler temperatures exist.
Thank you for the warm welcome, Marylin! To justify myself, most of my purchases were things I needed but there were a couple of naughty ones that slipped in between. They were rewards for a couple of recent milestones, though and I see them as souvenirs. I think the reward thing is working the best for me to hold me back from shopping too much. During the year I only got 1-2 things for Christmas or for completing a piece of coursework. It keeps me working harder, too. I haven't been doing too well on shopping my own wardrobe and pretty much wore the same type of outfit all the time but I've been doing a lot of recycling. I sold/donated a lot of my closed. I had to part with things I loved but didn't wear because I've outgrown them and I found that moving makes me a lot more decisive about it. I've also been sticking to the preloved market. I found pieces I've wanted for years but at better prices and I know that I'm helping someone else recycle their wardrobe.


----------



## Sass

Lovely to have you back Razl glad to hear exams are done and yes I'd love to see some purchases of yours also.  Do you have any nice summer plans?

Thanks ladies on your compliments of the dress I wore to the wedding I was really happy with the outfit overall and felt it was in retrospect a good decision for the occasion. The bride was strongly encouraging me to wear a salmon pink Zara lace dress I own (not yet worn) but since it was so casual I would have been more done up than the bride! 

Marylin haha yes this was at the brides room and yes it was very Barvarian style from what I could tell. 

Myrkur I like your outfit those boots look fantastic on even if you do hope to update sometime! 

Eggtart when do you leave for your trip? Very exciting regardless of which outfit you choose but I do know the back and forth feeling of which one is best!

Marylin how goes the packing? How far off until you leave? I think I did read but I forgot!

My sister is over visiting at the moment for 5 weeks. It's just so lovely to have sister time and do some travel together between working. We are going to Italy on the weekend (it's both our first time going there) and I'm just so excited. Also trying to work out my wardrobe choices for packing. Last time on my trip I packed very badly, last min and there were some errors ie two coats and a collared button up - waaay to hot for that in Europe at the moment Sass [emoji849]


----------



## ralz29

Hi, Sass! Thanks for the welcome, too! I'm glad to hear the wedding went well and you're getting the chance to spend time with your sister, have fun! Also nice to hear you're going to Italy. What cities are you visiting? I went there earlier this summer (another post-exam treat to myself) to see the floating piers at lake Iseo. Then I went to Milan for a day and it was lovely! Lots of shopping opportunities but I resisted since shopping in the UK is cheaper now anyways. In both places it was really hot and really sunny (I got a terrible sunburn) so bring a hat. I'm not sure what the weather is right now there but I imagine it's still hot. Light linen clothes (I noticed people there wear them a lot) and dresses would probably be the best option. Don't forget to share purchases if you make any and have fun on your trip!


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit! Outfit shot and detail shot. It was raining cats and dogs, ugh.
> 
> - Nuthatch linen dress
> - Wolford wool thights
> - Chanel classic flap
> - Clarks booties (hope to replace these with H  booties!)
> 
> View attachment 3428823
> 
> View attachment 3428825



Great outfit, Myrkur! I really like how you've paired your linen dress with booties and your Chanel bag.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Really cute pairing, Myrkur! I, too like how you're wearing your bag, it makes it look more casual and I'd feel more secure. The dress is really nice, too. It looks like you're dressing for colder weather, though. Where are you from if you don't mind me asking? It's so hot in Eastern Europe right now, it's hard to imagine that cooler temperatures exist.
> Thank you for the warm welcome, Marylin! To justify myself, most of my purchases were things I needed but there were a couple of naughty ones that slipped in between. They were rewards for a couple of recent milestones, though and I see them as souvenirs. I think the reward thing is working the best for me to hold me back from shopping too much. During the year I only got 1-2 things for Christmas or for completing a piece of coursework. It keeps me working harder, too. I haven't been doing too well on shopping my own wardrobe and pretty much wore the same type of outfit all the time but I've been doing a lot of recycling. I sold/donated a lot of my closed. I had to part with things I loved but didn't wear because I've outgrown them and I found that moving makes me a lot more decisive about it. I've also been sticking to the preloved market. I found pieces I've wanted for years but at better prices and I know that I'm helping someone else recycle their wardrobe.



ralz29, happy to see you back on this thread! Sounds like you've been really busy with school, travel and shopping. Is one of your purchases by any chance a H scarf like the one in your avatar?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Lovely to have you back Razl glad to hear exams are done and yes I'd love to see some purchases of yours also.  Do you have any nice summer plans?
> 
> Thanks ladies on your compliments of the dress I wore to the wedding I was really happy with the outfit overall and felt it was in retrospect a good decision for the occasion. The bride was strongly encouraging me to wear a salmon pink Zara lace dress I own (not yet worn) but since it was so casual I would have been more done up than the bride!
> 
> Marylin haha yes this was at the brides room and yes it was very Barvarian style from what I could tell.
> 
> Myrkur I like your outfit those boots look fantastic on even if you do hope to update sometime!
> 
> Eggtart when do you leave for your trip? Very exciting regardless of which outfit you choose but I do know the back and forth feeling of which one is best!
> 
> Marylin how goes the packing? How far off until you leave? I think I did read but I forgot!
> 
> My sister is over visiting at the moment for 5 weeks. It's just so lovely to have sister time and do some travel together between working. We are going to Italy on the weekend (it's both our first time going there) and I'm just so excited. Also trying to work out my wardrobe choices for packing. Last time on my trip I packed very badly, last min and there were some errors ie two coats and a collared button up - waaay to hot for that in Europe at the moment Sass [emoji849]



How exciting! Tbh, I'd rather go to Italy than to the US again. It's been 2 years since I was there last, my Italian is getting rusty and it's just so much closer than spending hours on flights and dealing with jet leg. I could be in Milan in 5 hours by car! So envious!
We're leaving Saturday. Nothing's packed yet. I'm still quite busy at work. It's tough to leave them by themselves for three weeks... Not that they'd need me...


----------



## LVk8

ralz29 said:


> I had to part with things I loved but didn't wear because I've outgrown them and I found that *moving makes me a lot more decisive about it*. I've also been sticking to the preloved market. I found pieces I've wanted for years but at better prices and I know that I'm helping someone else recycle their wardrobe.



YES on moving makes you a lot more decisive!  I'm moving in just a few weeks myself.  Over the last year I was slowly compiling a donation/giveaways/consignment pile and have given up quite literally six bags of clothes over the last couple of weeks.  WAT.  How on earth did I accumulate that much stuff in the first place?!  But yes, two bags to a friend clothing exchange party, sold 3 bags/made trades at Buffalo Exchange (high street buy/sell/trade clothing store in many cities in the US) and brought another to designer consignment.  Most has already sold which is awesome, I'll get a check later on this month which then goes straight to California Closets since I'm going to organize the closet in my new bedroom. 

I love vintage/consignment hunting.  Shoot even my doggie is a rescue.  There's so much industrial waste involved in fashion, even if I'm just doing a small part by trying to shop my (and other people's!) closets, it makes me feel less guilty about my interest in style!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Eggtart when do you leave for your trip? Very exciting regardless of which outfit you choose but I do know the back and forth feeling of which one is best!
> 
> My sister is over visiting at the moment for 5 weeks. It's just so lovely to have sister time and do some travel together between working. We are going to Italy on the weekend (it's both our first time going there) and I'm just so excited. Also trying to work out my wardrobe choices for packing. Last time on my trip I packed very badly, last min and there were some errors ie two coats and a collared button up - waaay to hot for that in Europe at the moment Sass [emoji849]



I leave on Wednesday! 
So lovely you get to spend time with you sister! That's awesome! Where is she visiting from? How long will you be in Italy for? I want to go! Haha


----------



## ralz29

Hello to you, too, Mimmy! Yes, it was actually. It was my first one. I had seen it years ago and thought it was very me but never imagined I would have it. However, I received a job offer from a big company and got it to commemorate that achievement. I sometimes take it out to look at and it brings me very happy memories.
LVk8, that's amazing how much you've gotten rid of! Well done! And your doggie is so cute (if it's the one on your avatar)! You're also right about the waste involved in fashion. A lot of the things I find are brand new and I imagine there are lots of people who even don't bring them to consignment stores but throw them out.


----------



## LVk8

Yes!  His name is Hercules.  My Neverfull is my doggy bag hahaha

A little while back from this group I learned that a lot of clothing gets thrown away before the owner even wears the piece 7 times.  That is alarming!  But, I have definitely done that myself.  What a wake up call.  So I'm trying to be really diligent about if I'm going to add a piece to my wardrobe it has to be something I really see myself wearing with frequency.

With all the things I sold I did make a few adds.  I was looking for a long white skirt like the awesome linen one Mimmy posted in her stylebook thread but have not found one yet.  Instead I found a knee length white eyelet pencil skirt which I love & have already worn 3 times in the last couple weeks.  It was one of my trades from Buffalo Exchange, even still had "I'm new!" tags from Banana Republic.  Also a white and mustard yellow herringbone pattern pencil skirt from Banana (with new tags on it).  And a denim dress which was the only other thing than a white maxi skirt & kimono upgrades on my mental shopping list.  In terms of new buys, I acquired six body suits(!)  That was maybe overkill but I'm trying to embrace separates since I tend to reach for dresses.  So far I've worn all but the red one but that changes this weekend.  I got rid of A LOT of tops so this basically replaces those that I let go.  I counted in my closet this AM, I have 42 unused hangers right now o__O

Called for a new page in my Stylebook though :


----------



## Mimmy

@ralz29, the H scarf was a great way to commemorate your big achievement!


----------



## LVk8

@ralz29 I really like it, what great colors & a fun print taboot!  Congrats on the new job


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Hello to you, too, Mimmy! Yes, it was actually. It was my first one. I had seen it years ago and thought it was very me but never imagined I would have it. However, I received a job offer from a big company and got it to commemorate that achievement. I sometimes take it out to look at and it brings me very happy memories.
> LVk8, that's amazing how much you've gotten rid of! Well done! And your doggie is so cute (if it's the one on your avatar)! You're also right about the waste involved in fashion. A lot of the things I find are brand new and I imagine there are lots of people who even don't bring them to consignment stores but throw them out.



What better way to celebrate a new job than with a beautyful scarf like this! Congrats on both!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Yes!  His name is Hercules.  My Neverfull is my doggy bag hahaha
> 
> A little while back from this group I learned that a lot of clothing gets thrown away before the owner even wears the piece 7 times.  That is alarming!  But, I have definitely done that myself.  What a wake up call.  So I'm trying to be really diligent about if I'm going to add a piece to my wardrobe it has to be something I really see myself wearing with frequency.
> 
> With all the things I sold I did make a few adds.  I was looking for a long white skirt like the awesome linen one Mimmy posted in her stylebook thread but have not found one yet.  Instead I found a knee length white eyelet pencil skirt which I love & have already worn 3 times in the last couple weeks.  It was one of my trades from Buffalo Exchange, even still had "I'm new!" tags from Banana Republic.  Also a white and mustard yellow herringbone pattern pencil skirt from Banana (with new tags on it).  And a denim dress which was the only other thing than a white maxi skirt & kimono upgrades on my mental shopping list.  In terms of new buys, I acquired six body suits(!)  That was maybe overkill but I'm trying to embrace separates since I tend to reach for dresses.  So far I've worn all but the red one but that changes this weekend.  I got rid of A LOT of tops so this basically replaces those that I let go.  I counted in my closet this AM, I have 42 unused hangers right now o__O
> 
> Called for a new page in my Stylebook though :



Your dog is so cute! And I love the name..! Your additions are all awesome, you must look fantastic in those bodysuits, and very sexy, I'm sure!
Yes, it drives me crazy how much people throw away. Unfortunately we don't have many consignment stores.  You don't even get a tax receipt for giving things to the church or good will, which is kind of stupid. So I never know what to do with the things I don't wear anymore. eBay  is such a hassle. So the best thing really is to shop smart, which we are trying right?


----------



## liznaj

LVk8 said:


> Yes!  His name is Hercules.  My Neverfull is my doggy bag hahaha
> 
> A little while back from this group I learned that a lot of clothing gets thrown away before the owner even wears the piece 7 times.  That is alarming!  But, I have definitely done that myself.  What a wake up call.  So I'm trying to be really diligent about if I'm going to add a piece to my wardrobe it has to be something I really see myself wearing with frequency.
> 
> With all the things I sold I did make a few adds.  I was looking for a long white skirt like the awesome linen one Mimmy posted in her stylebook thread but have not found one yet.  Instead I found a knee length white eyelet pencil skirt which I love & have already worn 3 times in the last couple weeks.  It was one of my trades from Buffalo Exchange, even still had "I'm new!" tags from Banana Republic.  Also a white and mustard yellow herringbone pattern pencil skirt from Banana (with new tags on it).  And a denim dress which was the only other thing than a white maxi skirt & kimono upgrades on my mental shopping list.  In terms of new buys, I acquired six body suits(!)  That was maybe overkill but I'm trying to embrace separates since I tend to reach for dresses.  So far I've worn all but the red one but that changes this weekend.  I got rid of A LOT of tops so this basically replaces those that I let go.  I counted in my closet this AM, I have 42 unused hangers right now o__O
> 
> Called for a new page in my Stylebook though :


The bodysuits look good! Wow sounds like you did a lot of decluttering. Good job!


----------



## Marylin

Done. I'm so done with packing. Traveling would be so much more pleasant if it wasn't about packing!
I've adjusted the list a bit, took one dress away and threw the jeans shorts in. Don't know what drove me,but now that we know a bit more what we'll do, it seems I need a few more casual options for LA and San Francisco.  I also threw in my Tiffany bracelet, because I'm intending to get another charm there. I just love sitting upstairs with a glass of champagne, while they put the new charm on or collect your repairs. My sister told me to get something special, since she had been wanting to buy me something for a while. So who am I to argue?  
So the bags are packed, no chance for changing anything. Can't wait to go!


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> Done. I'm so done with packing. Traveling would be so much more pleasant if it wasn't about packing!
> I've adjusted the list a bit, took one dress away and threw the jeans shorts in. Don't know what drove me,but now that we know a bit more what we'll do, it seems I need a few more casual options for LA and San Francisco.  I also threw in my Tiffany bracelet, because I'm intending to get another charm there. I just love sitting upstairs with a glass of champagne, while they put the new charm on or collect your repairs. My sister told me to get something special, since she had been wanting to buy me something for a while. So who am I to argue?
> So the bags are packed, no chance for changing anything. Can't wait to go!
> 
> View attachment 3432201


Looks fab, Marylin! Excited for you and hope you have a great time  Sipping on champagne at Tiffany's sounds pretty wonderful


----------



## LVk8

It really does!  Tiffany's is the best like that.  I took my watch in for a repair maybe 2 weekends ago & they offered me champagne while I was waiting.  Unforch I was on my way to yoga so I will have to remember to do my pickup when I'm not planning a workout right after 

Great charm bracelet to boot.  I don't usually go for charm bracelets but I LOVE the turquoise/silver together.  So sharp!


----------



## ralz29

Thank you for the compliments on the scarf, ladies. The new job asks for business casual so I still need to do some shopping but that also helped my decision when getting rid of some things.
@LVk8  ,  I love the bodysuits! Very sexy, indeed.
@Marylin  , you've made lots of combinations and they all look great! If you're not sure what to do with old clothing, take  it to H&M. They take all kinds of unwanted textiles, not only clothes, and they recycle them. If they find wearable pieces, they donate them; everything else is recycled and turned into new fabrics. They give vouchers for every bag you donate. Here it's for 15% off an item, in the UK if 5GBP off.
I sort my unworn things into 4 categories. Things I like and want to keep but don't wear for some reason. I find a way to alter them. The nice things that have resale value are for ebay and the nice things that I won't get much from are for charity shops. All else is H&M.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> Yes!  His name is Hercules.  My Neverfull is my doggy bag hahaha
> 
> A little while back from this group I learned that a lot of clothing gets thrown away before the owner even wears the piece 7 times.  That is alarming!  But, I have definitely done that myself.  What a wake up call.  So I'm trying to be really diligent about if I'm going to add a piece to my wardrobe it has to be something I really see myself wearing with frequency.
> 
> With all the things I sold I did make a few adds.  I was looking for a long white skirt like the awesome linen one Mimmy posted in her stylebook thread but have not found one yet.  Instead I found a knee length white eyelet pencil skirt which I love & have already worn 3 times in the last couple weeks.  It was one of my trades from Buffalo Exchange, even still had "I'm new!" tags from Banana Republic.  Also a white and mustard yellow herringbone pattern pencil skirt from Banana (with new tags on it).  And a denim dress which was the only other thing than a white maxi skirt & kimono upgrades on my mental shopping list.  In terms of new buys, I acquired six body suits(!)  That was maybe overkill but I'm trying to embrace separates since I tend to reach for dresses.  So far I've worn all but the red one but that changes this weekend.  I got rid of A LOT of tops so this basically replaces those that I let go.  I counted in my closet this AM, I have 42 unused hangers right now o__O
> 
> Called for a new page in my Stylebook though :


omg your bodysuits are goooorgeous. 



Marylin said:


> Done. I'm so done with packing. Traveling would be so much more pleasant if it wasn't about packing!
> I've adjusted the list a bit, took one dress away and threw the jeans shorts in. Don't know what drove me,but now that we know a bit more what we'll do, it seems I need a few more casual options for LA and San Francisco.  I also threw in my Tiffany bracelet, because I'm intending to get another charm there. I just love sitting upstairs with a glass of champagne, while they put the new charm on or collect your repairs. My sister told me to get something special, since she had been wanting to buy me something for a while. So who am I to argue?
> So the bags are packed, no chance for changing anything. Can't wait to go!
> 
> View attachment 3432201


way to go!!! I leave on Wednesday, still not done lol


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I have the smaller size I think. It's actually the one in my avatar. But I baby it too much I'm afraid. I know I should be taking it out more,but I always end up taking the totes. I love your look though and should try a similar one.



I have M/L size.. No need to baby lambskin! You should wear her more often 



ralz29 said:


> Really cute pairing, Myrkur! I, too like how you're wearing your bag, it makes it look more casual and I'd feel more secure. The dress is really nice, too. It looks like you're dressing for colder weather, though. Where are you from if you don't mind me asking? It's so hot in Eastern Europe right now, it's hard to imagine that cooler temperatures exist.
> Thank you for the warm welcome, Marylin! To justify myself, most of my purchases were things I needed but there were a couple of naughty ones that slipped in between. They were rewards for a couple of recent milestones, though and I see them as souvenirs. I think the reward thing is working the best for me to hold me back from shopping too much. During the year I only got 1-2 things for Christmas or for completing a piece of coursework. It keeps me working harder, too. I haven't been doing too well on shopping my own wardrobe and pretty much wore the same type of outfit all the time but I've been doing a lot of recycling. I sold/donated a lot of my closed. I had to part with things I loved but didn't wear because I've outgrown them and I found that moving makes me a lot more decisive about it. I've also been sticking to the preloved market. I found pieces I've wanted for years but at better prices and I know that I'm helping someone else recycle their wardrobe.



Thank you! I dress casually 99% of the time so most of the time I wear my Chanel flap or H bags casually because 'dressing up' is just not really me [emoji4] I'm Marilyn's left neighbor lol! It's pretty warm here too (22c) but we've been having some rainy days in between too. 



Sass said:


> Lovely to have you back Razl glad to hear exams are done and yes I'd love to see some purchases of yours also.  Do you have any nice summer plans?
> 
> Thanks ladies on your compliments of the dress I wore to the wedding I was really happy with the outfit overall and felt it was in retrospect a good decision for the occasion. The bride was strongly encouraging me to wear a salmon pink Zara lace dress I own (not yet worn) but since it was so casual I would have been more done up than the bride!
> 
> Marylin haha yes this was at the brides room and yes it was very Barvarian style from what I could tell.
> 
> Myrkur I like your outfit those boots look fantastic on even if you do hope to update sometime!
> 
> Eggtart when do you leave for your trip? Very exciting regardless of which outfit you choose but I do know the back and forth feeling of which one is best!
> 
> Marylin how goes the packing? How far off until you leave? I think I did read but I forgot!
> 
> My sister is over visiting at the moment for 5 weeks. It's just so lovely to have sister time and do some travel together between working. We are going to Italy on the weekend (it's both our first time going there) and I'm just so excited. Also trying to work out my wardrobe choices for packing. Last time on my trip I packed very badly, last min and there were some errors ie two coats and a collared button up - waaay to hot for that in Europe at the moment Sass [emoji849]


Thank you! The booties are from Clarks (which is normally very comfortable) but these are not really comfortable after 2+ hours of wear, sigh 



Mimmy said:


> Great outfit, Myrkur! I really like how you've paired your linen dress with booties and your Chanel bag.



Thanks Mimmy!!


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Done. I'm so done with packing. Traveling would be so much more pleasant if it wasn't about packing!
> I've adjusted the list a bit, took one dress away and threw the jeans shorts in. Don't know what drove me,but now that we know a bit more what we'll do, it seems I need a few more casual options for LA and San Francisco.  I also threw in my Tiffany bracelet, because I'm intending to get another charm there. I just love sitting upstairs with a glass of champagne, while they put the new charm on or collect your repairs. My sister told me to get something special, since she had been wanting to buy me something for a while. So who am I to argue?
> So the bags are packed, no chance for changing anything. Can't wait to go!
> 
> View attachment 3432201



That looks like a good selection! Hope you'll have fun on your trip. Love service at Tiffany's, they're always so friendly and sincere.


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> It really does!  Tiffany's is the best like that.  I took my watch in for a repair maybe 2 weekends ago & they offered me champagne while I was waiting.  Unforch I was on my way to yoga so I will have to remember to do my pickup when I'm not planning a workout right after
> 
> Great charm bracelet to boot.  I don't usually go for charm bracelets but I LOVE the turquoise/silver together.  So sharp!



Campagne before yoga, I could do that LOL!


----------



## Myrkur

ralz29 said:


> Hello to you, too, Mimmy! Yes, it was actually. It was my first one. I had seen it years ago and thought it was very me but never imagined I would have it. However, I received a job offer from a big company and got it to commemorate that achievement. I sometimes take it out to look at and it brings me very happy memories.
> LVk8, that's amazing how much you've gotten rid of! Well done! And your doggie is so cute (if it's the one on your avatar)! You're also right about the waste involved in fashion. A lot of the things I find are brand new and I imagine there are lots of people who even don't bring them to consignment stores but throw them out.



Congrats with your new job!!


----------



## LVk8

This week I'm challenging myself to wear separates to work.  Today I'm wearing an outfit combo I've never worn together before, shopping my closet for the win


----------



## LVk8

Day 2 of my separates challenge...honestly today was more challenging!  Partially bc I gave away some non-spark-joy stuff that I ordinarily would have chosen for work so it's forced me to think a bit outside the box.  The top I'm wearing today has back cut outs but I'm just wearing a white cotton cardi over so no one can tell.  The front has a high neck so no one is the wiser


----------



## liznaj

LVk8 said:


> Day 2 of my separates challenge...honestly today was more challenging!  Partially bc I gave away some non-spark-joy stuff that I ordinarily would have chosen for work so it's forced me to think a bit outside the box.  The top I'm wearing today has back cut outs but I'm just wearing a white cotton cardi over so no one can tell.  The front has a high neck so no one is the wiser


Smart move with the cardi coverup!


----------



## Marylin

It's too hot for champagne, we had iced tea instead upstairs at Tiffany's, my youngest and I, when we went to get his attached to my charm bracelet. 
So I kind of bought a bag... Actually my sister has, since she had insisted on me getting something she would pay for. She's just wonderful.


----------



## Marylin

It's not as hot as last August in NYC, but hot enough. I forgot how terribly cold it is inside some places, so I have to put on a cardigan as soon as I walk inside, which is crazy! But I'm quite happy with the looks I've brought, so far. These are two I've won so far.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you for the compliments on the scarf, ladies. The new job asks for business casual so I still need to do some shopping but that also helped my decision when getting rid of some things.
> @LVk8  ,  I love the bodysuits! Very sexy, indeed.
> @Marylin  , you've made lots of combinations and they all look great! If you're not sure what to do with old clothing, take  it to H&M. They take all kinds of unwanted textiles, not only clothes, and they recycle them. If they find wearable pieces, they donate them; everything else is recycled and turned into new fabrics. They give vouchers for every bag you donate. Here it's for 15% off an item, in the UK if 5GBP off.
> I sort my unworn things into 4 categories. Things I like and want to keep but don't wear for some reason. I find a way to alter them. The nice things that have resale value are for ebay and the nice things that I won't get much from are for charity shops. All else is H&M.



I had no idea, h&m did this. I need to find out if the one in my city does this too. What great advice!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Day 2 of my separates challenge...honestly today was more challenging!  Partially bc I gave away some non-spark-joy stuff that I ordinarily would have chosen for work so it's forced me to think a bit outside the box.  The top I'm wearing today has back cut outs but I'm just wearing a white cotton cardi over so no one can tell.  The front has a high neck so no one is the wiser


Any pictures?


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> I have M/L size.. No need to baby lambskin! You should wear her more often.!!


I should. I know. Take a deep breath and wear it. I'm such a coward, though.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3435499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too hot for champagne, we had iced tea instead upstairs at Tiffany's, my youngest and I, when we went to get his attached to my charm bracelet.
> So I kind of bought a bag... Actually my sister has, since she had insisted on me getting something she would pay for. She's just wonderful.





Marylin said:


> View attachment 3435504
> View attachment 3435502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as hot as last August in NYC, but hot enough. I forgot how terribly cold it is inside some places, so I have to put on a cardigan as soon as I walk inside, which is crazy! But I'm quite happy with the looks I've brought, so far. These are two I've won so far.


Love the charm! And your chanel woc always makes me go


----------



## ralz29

Thank you, @Myrkur !
@LVk8 well done with the challenge, what a great idea! Share photos whenever you can.
Congrats on the new charm, @Marylin !
How are your trips going so far, ladies? Hope you're all having a great time. I'm going back to the UK in a couple of days so I need to pack, too. I'll be staying somewhere temporary before I find a flat so only taking a couple months of clothes and my mom will send me the rest later. I'll need to prepack that, too, so I should think how to divide my wardrobe. I'll probably do some more clearing out, too. Or maybe I'll leave some stuff here and when I come back next time it'll be novel. If it's not it's a sign it needs to go.


----------



## Marylin

liznaj said:


> Love the charm! And your chanel woc always makes me go



Thanks! Somehow this WOC is so easy to wear, goes with so much. I have to admit that I did pack around it a bit, though...



ralz29 said:


> Thank you, @Myrkur !
> @LVk8 well done with the challenge, what a great idea! Share photos whenever you can.
> Congrats on the new charm, @Marylin !
> How are your trips going so far, ladies? Hope you're all having a great time. I'm going back to the UK in a couple of days so I need to pack, too. I'll be staying somewhere temporary before I find a flat so only taking a couple months of clothes and my mom will send me the rest later. I'll need to prepack that, too, so I should think how to divide my wardrobe. I'll probably do some more clearing out, too. Or maybe I'll leave some stuff here and when I come back next time it'll be novel. If it's not it's a sign it needs to go.


Thanks! Love my new charm already! 
This will be tough moving with only a part of your wardrobe. Especially since you'll be moving into fall and winter. So you'll have to bring at least two seasons. How are you going to do this?


----------



## liznaj

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, @Myrkur !
> @LVk8 well done with the challenge, what a great idea! Share photos whenever you can.
> Congrats on the new charm, @Marylin !
> How are your trips going so far, ladies? Hope you're all having a great time. I'm going back to the UK in a couple of days so I need to pack, too. I'll be staying somewhere temporary before I find a flat so only taking a couple months of clothes and my mom will send me the rest later. I'll need to prepack that, too, so I should think how to divide my wardrobe. I'll probably do some more clearing out, too. Or maybe I'll leave some stuff here and when I come back next time it'll be novel. If it's not it's a sign it needs to go.


Good lucky with the move! I've found that moving always makes me declutter a lot. Not just for clothes, but for everything in general!


Marylin said:


> Thanks! Somehow this WOC is so easy to wear, goes with so much. I have to admit that I did pack around it a bit, though...


Nothing wrong with that, I often plan outfits around bags too


----------



## LVk8

I haven't put all my pieces in Stylebook so I don't have pix!  This probably means I should be uploading pieces through the week...


----------



## ralz29

liznaj said:


> Good lucky with the move!


Thank you!



Marylin said:


> This will be tough moving with only a part of your wardrobe. Especially since you'll be moving into fall and winter. So you'll have to bring at least two seasons. How are you going to do this?


So far the plan is to pack winter clothes and boots in the box that'll be sent to me. It should happen sometime in October or late September so I won't be needing these. I'll also put there most accessories, heels, partywear and things I don't use on a daily basis.
In my baggage I'll pack everyday clothes; I'll try to fit most jackets and wear a trench on the plane. I'll bring one dress and 1-2 pair of heels just in case and 1-2 most used bags. I'll try to fit in everything and if I exceed the limit I'll take out stuff that's least likely to be worn over the next 2 months. I'll rely on layering if the weather decides to get cold suddenly in the autumn. Doesn't sound like a sold plan but I'm still confused. Moving/travelling in general is confusing, I just want to take everything 'just in case'


----------



## Mimmy

@LVk8 Great idea with your personal separates challenge. I need to get more motivated to think of some new outfits to wear. I've been wearing mostly the tried and true, which is easy, but is boring me, which leads to shopping... Really can't shop right now, as I'm now officially over budget for my 3rd quarter goal.

@ralz29 Good luck on your move. Having to choose what to take will be a challenge. It got me thinking, "what would I take" if I had to limit myself with a move? I haven't decided yet, but I think I'm going to think about this to determine what my essentials are.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3435499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too hot for champagne, we had iced tea instead upstairs at Tiffany's, my youngest and I, when we went to get his attached to my charm bracelet.
> So I kind of bought a bag... Actually my sister has, since she had insisted on me getting something she would pay for. She's just wonderful.


Love this charm, Marylin! I remember that your sister is wonderful. [emoji173]️


Marylin said:


> View attachment 3435504
> View attachment 3435502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as hot as last August in NYC, but hot enough. I forgot how terribly cold it is inside some places, so I have to put on a cardigan as soon as I walk inside, which is crazy! But I'm quite happy with the looks I've brought, so far. These are two I've won so far.


Great outfits, Marylin! I'm always happy when what I pack works out. In FL I deal with the arctic blast air conditioning on a regular basis. Even when it's close to 100 degrees outside, I try to remember to carry a jacket or sweater. It is crazy! 

Wishing you a continued great trip! Can't wait to see what you buy! [emoji7]


----------



## Pishi

Ladies, I've been AWOL.  Way too busy with work travel.  I am trying to figure out how to get your help with my recent shoe purchase.  I just bought a pair of Aquazzura's -- my first pair.  I'm agonizing, though, because I bought two pairs of Jimmy Choos this year too.  They were both on sale, both pumps, but I'm just torn as how much to spend when I *clearly* don't need any more shoes.  Suggestions as to how to get your input?  I am thinking of taking a picture of all my shoes, and then by category, so you can see what I'm dealing with.  My biggest question remains if these actually fill a hole in my wardrobe (which I suspect they do), should I keep them?  Even with the discount I got at Saks, they are still $600. At one time in my past, I wouldn't have blinked.  Now, I just question, question, question... anyway.  Ideas for how to get your input?  Then we can go on to the challenge of answering the keep or send back question.


----------



## LVk8

If you can afford it and you have space for it - physical space to store it as well as a "hole" in your shoe wardrobe where it fits then I say enjoy your shoes & let go of the guilt!

For me I have limited shoe storage so I am very strict one in/one out about shoes in particular.  My gladiator sandals are starting to die after loads of wear so I've been browsing here and there for potential replacements.  Also a pointy pair of embellished black flats that I wear all the time for work is starting to look raggedy so eventual replacements for those two will be my next shoes 

I still have a few weeks before I move.  I feel like all my discretionary spending now is on house stuff but that's probably good bc it will keep me mindful of "do I need this?" if I feel the urge to go shopping.  It's been hard to reign in the desire to shop after I just let myself buy a few replacement items for all the things I gave away!  Summer sales are evil, even though I know I don't need anything at the moment it's been tough not to browse.  Temptation station!


----------



## Pishi

LVk8 said:


> If you can afford it and you have space for it - physical space to store it as well as a "hole" in your shoe wardrobe where it fits then I say enjoy your shoes & let go of the guilt!



I guess the "afford" bit is what I truly wrestle with. Will it mean I will go without groceries or my dog without kibble? No.  I can absorb the cost.  It's just *should* I spend?  That's really my philosophical dilemma, which I'm sure many of us experience!  I have some physical space left.  I'll figure out this posting pictures thing so I can show you guys.  I haven't done it forever, so I have to relearn. I'd like to do one in, one out...but I think I've culled my collection down as far as I can go with perhaps one exception.  

I get it about the summer sales...it's been tortuous, and just as soon as I clear that hurdle it's Nordstrom's Anniversary sale!  I was like omg.  Stop with the temptation...


----------



## ralz29

Thank you, @Mimmy ! Good luck with your challenge, too. It's quite a good idea. If you're over budget on the 3rd quarter, you could lower the budget on the last one. Although it's around Christmas and the new season so that will be hard. 
Hi @Pishi ! I'd say if you don't have anything similar to those shoes and you're sure you're going to wear them, then keep them. If you have a similar pair, though, then you could probably use the money for filling another hole in your wardrobe.

Alright, I'm pretty much done with packing. In my carry-on I managed to pack 3 pairs of heels, 1 flats and 1 sandals, 2 bags (a mini and a medium one), a trench coat, a clutch with my makeup and I filled in the gaps with tops and a few dresses. I think I can fit hair straightener in there but that will be tomorrow. I should play tetris.
My outerwear, sportswear, bottoms and the remaining tops went in my checked baggage. That left only wnter clothes/boots and very rarely worn clothes/shoes for the package that'll be sent to me. I'm leaving only a skirt and a top which I'm not going to wear but have sentimental value.


----------



## MinaAnais

ralz29 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> So far the plan is to pack winter clothes and boots in the box that'll be sent to me. It should happen sometime in October or late September so I won't be needing these. I'll also put there most accessories, heels, partywear and things I don't use on a daily basis.
> In my baggage I'll pack everyday clothes; I'll try to fit most jackets and wear a trench on the plane. I'll bring one dress and 1-2 pair of heels just in case and 1-2 most used bags. I'll try to fit in everything and if I exceed the limit I'll take out stuff that's least likely to be worn over the next 2 months. I'll rely on layering if the weather decides to get cold suddenly in the autumn. Doesn't sound like a sold plan but I'm still confused. Moving/travelling in general is confusing, I just want to take everything 'just in case'



Hi Ralz, good luck with the move to the UK! Notsure if it helps, but a heat wave has been forecasted  for next week!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Ladies, I've been AWOL.  Way too busy with work travel.  I am trying to figure out how to get your help with my recent shoe purchase.  I just bought a pair of Aquazzura's -- my first pair.  I'm agonizing, though, because I bought two pairs of Jimmy Choos this year too.  They were both on sale, both pumps, but I'm just torn as how much to spend when I *clearly* don't need any more shoes.  Suggestions as to how to get your input?  I am thinking of taking a picture of all my shoes, and then by category, so you can see what I'm dealing with.  My biggest question remains if these actually fill a hole in my wardrobe (which I suspect they do), should I keep them?  Even with the discount I got at Saks, they are still $600. At one time in my past, I wouldn't have blinked.  Now, I just question, question, question... anyway.  Ideas for how to get your input?  Then we can go on to the challenge of answering the keep or send back question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436320



What shall I say? They're beautiful, and I'm totally in no position to deny anybody a shoe-purchase. I have way too many myself and usually find a reason to buy more. Not at that price though, but it's your budget and you have to know if it's money well spent. I can't bring myself to spend more than 200€ on something I walk with that touches the street and whatever is on it. I can easily spend thousands on a bag, but shoes will be thrown away eventually.
I like the advice of considering cpw. If you think you can bring it down to a level that feels comfortable for you than do it. If you have doubts, and it seems like you do, you might want to reconsider. Can't wait to see your collection though, sounds wonderful!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, @Mimmy ! Good luck with your challenge, too. It's quite a good idea. If you're over budget on the 3rd quarter, you could lower the budget on the last one. Although it's around Christmas and the new season so that will be hard.
> Hi @Pishi ! I'd say if you don't have anything similar to those shoes and you're sure you're going to wear them, then keep them. If you have a similar pair, though, then you could probably use the money for filling another hole in your wardrobe.
> 
> Alright, I'm pretty much done with packing. In my carry-on I managed to pack 3 pairs of heels, 1 flats and 1 sandals, 2 bags (a mini and a medium one), a trench coat, a clutch with my makeup and I filled in the gaps with tops and a few dresses. I think I can fit hair straightener in there but that will be tomorrow. I should play tetris.
> My outerwear, sportswear, bottoms and the remaining tops went in my checked baggage. That left only wnter clothes/boots and very rarely worn clothes/shoes for the package that'll be sent to me. I'm leaving only a skirt and a top which I'm not going to wear but have sentimental value.



You're going to be my packing queen if you manage to get all this into a carry-on! Very impressed!
Moving and packing are two ways to reconsider a wardrobe, one more drastic than the other, but you will find out what you really like and might happily get rid of what you don't. Have a good flight and be safe!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> If you can afford it and you have space for it - physical space to store it as well as a "hole" in your shoe wardrobe where it fits then I say enjoy your shoes & let go of the guilt!
> 
> For me I have limited shoe storage so I am very strict one in/one out about shoes in particular.  My gladiator sandals are starting to die after loads of wear so I've been browsing here and there for potential replacements.  Also a pointy pair of embellished black flats that I wear all the time for work is starting to look raggedy so eventual replacements for those two will be my next shoes
> 
> I still have a few weeks before I move.  I feel like all my discretionary spending now is on house stuff but that's probably good bc it will keep me mindful of "do I need this?" if I feel the urge to go shopping.  It's been hard to reign in the desire to shop after I just let myself buy a few replacement items for all the things I gave away!  Summer sales are evil, even though I know I don't need anything at the moment it's been tough not to browse.  Temptation station!



Sales are evil, you're right. Good way to go usually is, whether you would have liked the item at full price. I usually try to just look at the piece and find out if I love it, before looking at the price. That way I don't get stuff, just because it's cheap. I know how you feel about the house, don't even want to think about how many Chanels went into our recent renovation... But it's nice to come home to a pretty space.


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> I guess the "afford" bit is what I truly wrestle with. Will it mean I will go without groceries or my dog without kibble? No.  I can absorb the cost.  It's just *should* I spend?  That's really my philosophical dilemma, which I'm sure many of us experience!  I have some physical space left.  I'll figure out this posting pictures thing so I can show you guys.  I haven't done it forever, so I have to relearn. I'd like to do one in, one out...but I think I've culled my collection down as far as I can go with perhaps one exception.
> 
> I get it about the summer sales...it's been tortuous, and just as soon as I clear that hurdle it's Nordstrom's Anniversary sale!  I was like omg.  Stop with the temptation...



Your post is very thought provoking for me, Pishi. I love the shoes. I love shoes, period. I have too many pairs. The most I have ever spent on on 1 pair is $275. If you think you would get a lot of wear out of these, I think it would be fine to keep them. Like Marylin said, I find it easier to spend more money on bags. 

I struggle with a philosophical dilemma too, though. My most expensive bag purchase was this year. My Picotin Lock, MM. Purchased new, online. The quality of this bag is amazing. I have an Evelyne TPM purchased online too. I love them both. They were great buys. So when I lurk on the H threads, buying a Kelly or a Birkin seems very tempting. There is no boutique near me though, so I would have to try to get one as a walk in. Reading the H threads, this is not usually easy without a strong purchase history in the US. I am sure I do NOT want to buy a lot of other H items, in order to buy a bag. I have 2 scarfs and a slg. Again I love these, but don't feel the need or desire to have a lot more. I do think I will probably get a wallet at some point though. I could always go the reseller route, or buy pre-owned. Still pricey for a bag in good condition. 

My husband has relatives in Paris; and I lurk on the thread where people buy Kelly's or Birkin's as walk-ins; sometimes without much of a purchase history. I would definitely have to wait in line (although I guess there is an appointment system now) without DH though. He would not object to the cost, as much as he would to spending that much time waiting. He would view this as a total waste of time! Finally if I am thinking about this so much, I think that I should not spend this much money on a single bag. I would like to think that it would bring me joy, but I think that I might feel some guilt too. I am fairly certain I would be fine spending more money than the cost of my Picotin; but probably not as much as a Kelly or Birkin. 

I love seeing other people's Kelly's and Birkin's. I think they are gorgeous! When other people buy them I am really happy for them, so I think it just may not be for me... First world problems. 

I feel fairly ridiculous for even posting this; but I wanted to be honest.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Your post is very thought provoking for me, Pishi. I love the shoes. I love shoes, period. I have too many pairs. The most I have ever spent on on 1 pair is $275. If you think you would get a lot of wear out of these, I think it would be fine to keep them. Like Marylin said, I find it easier to spend more money on bags.
> 
> I struggle with a philosophical dilemma too, though. My most expensive bag purchase was this year. My Picotin Lock, MM. Purchased new, online. The quality of this bag is amazing. I have an Evelyne TPM purchased online too. I love them both. They were great buys. So when I lurk on the H threads, buying a Kelly or a Birkin seems very tempting. There is no boutique near me though, so I would have to try to get one as a walk in. Reading the H threads, this is not usually easy without a strong purchase history in the US. I am sure I do NOT want to buy a lot of other H items, in order to buy a bag. I have 2 scarfs and a slg. Again I love these, but don't feel the need or desire to have a lot more. I do think I will probably get a wallet at some point though. I could always go the reseller route, or buy pre-owned. Still pricey for a bag in good condition.
> 
> My husband has relatives in Paris; and I lurk on the thread where people buy Kelly's or Birkin's as walk-ins; sometimes without much of a purchase history. I would definitely have to wait in line (although I guess there is an appointment system now) without DH though. He would not object to the cost, as much as he would to spending that much time waiting. He would view this as a total waste of time! Finally if I am thinking about this so much, I think that I should not spend this much money on a single bag. I would like to think that it would bring me joy, but I think that I might feel some guilt too. I am fairly certain I would be fine spending more money than the cost of my Picotin; but probably not as much as a Kelly or Birkin.
> 
> I love seeing other people's Kelly's and Birkin's. I think they are gorgeous! When other people buy them I am really happy for them, so I think it just may not be for me... First world problems.
> 
> I feel fairly ridiculous for even posting this; but I wanted to be honest.



Love your post. Thanks Mimmy, you're speaking my mind. When I bought my first Chanel bag only two years ago, it seemed an unbelievable price for a bag. Now I have six (none of which were as expensive, but still). Not even talking about the necklaces and other jewelry. I love every single one and I do have a bad conscience spending so much money on fashion. Not because I can't afford it, but because so many people couldn't or wouldn't.  So yes, the things  I buy have to mean something to me and yes, I'm still cheap on things that don't. That's why I think, shopping my own wardrobe is so important. I know lots of people are reading our posts,so thanks everybody for the honesty. We might make more people think about spending money in a way that makes them happy.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Your post is very thought provoking for me, Pishi. I love the shoes. I love shoes, period. I have too many pairs. The most I have ever spent on on 1 pair is $275. If you think you would get a lot of wear out of these, I think it would be fine to keep them. Like Marylin said, I find it easier to spend more money on bags.
> 
> I struggle with a philosophical dilemma too, though. My most expensive bag purchase was this year. My Picotin Lock, MM. Purchased new, online. The quality of this bag is amazing. I have an Evelyne TPM purchased online too. I love them both. They were great buys. So when I lurk on the H threads, buying a Kelly or a Birkin seems very tempting. There is no boutique near me though, so I would have to try to get one as a walk in. Reading the H threads, this is not usually easy without a strong purchase history in the US. I am sure I do NOT want to buy a lot of other H items, in order to buy a bag. I have 2 scarfs and a slg. Again I love these, but don't feel the need or desire to have a lot more. I do think I will probably get a wallet at some point though. I could always go the reseller route, or buy pre-owned. Still pricey for a bag in good condition.
> 
> My husband has relatives in Paris; and I lurk on the thread where people buy Kelly's or Birkin's as walk-ins; sometimes without much of a purchase history. I would definitely have to wait in line (although I guess there is an appointment system now) without DH though. He would not object to the cost, as much as he would to spending that much time waiting. He would view this as a total waste of time! Finally if I am thinking about this so much, I think that I should not spend this much money on a single bag. I would like to think that it would bring me joy, but I think that I might feel some guilt too. I am fairly certain I would be fine spending more money than the cost of my Picotin; but probably not as much as a Kelly or Birkin.
> 
> I love seeing other people's Kelly's and Birkin's. I think they are gorgeous! When other people buy them I am really happy for them, so I think it just may not be for me... First world problems.
> 
> I feel fairly ridiculous for even posting this; but I wanted to be honest.



This was good food for thought.


----------



## bakeacookie

So I bought a dress a long time ago, but apparently it was a wedding dress. Lol.

Didn't read the tag, fell in love with silk and flowers and pockets! It fits great and it has the skirt style I love. 

Should I dye the dress to a more useable color/not wedding color? What color? 

Here's a terrible stock photo



I'd have it done by a professional haha. I can't dye anything haha. 

The alternative to dyeing the dress would be to wear it on special occasion, because I'm not sure how to wear this as a casual dress. 

Another is to sell it.

But it's made so well. It's so cute. It's just not a wear often color. Maybe navy? Burgundy? Grey?


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> So I bought a dress a long time ago, but apparently it was a wedding dress. Lol.
> 
> Didn't read the tag, fell in love with silk and flowers and pockets! It fits great and it has the skirt style I love.
> 
> Should I dye the dress to a more useable color/not wedding color? What color?
> 
> Here's a terrible stock photo
> View attachment 3436948
> 
> 
> I'd have it done by a professional haha. I can't dye anything haha.
> 
> The alternative to dyeing the dress would be to wear it on special occasion, because I'm not sure how to wear this as a casual dress.
> 
> Another is to sell it.
> 
> But it's made so well. It's so cute. It's just not a wear often color. Maybe navy? Burgundy? Grey?


i really like it as is and I don't think it looks that wedding-ish.... Could u leave it?


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> i really like it as is and I don't think it looks that wedding-ish.... Could u leave it?



I could but I feel like it would be an occasion dress.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

It doesn't give of a strong wedding dress vibe! If you like the color as it is, do not dye it!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> It doesn't give of a strong wedding dress vibe! If you like the color as it is, do not dye it!!!!



Oh good! Haha. 

I felt silly when I saw the tag that said "Wedding Bells" haha. 

What colors would go well with this dress? I'd need a shawl or cardigan when it gets cold.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Navy looks great with cream... In Fact most colors do!! Think it depends on the look you're going for


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Navy looks great with cream... In Fact most colors do!! Think it depends on the look you're going for



Thanks! 

I'm not sure really lol. I'm probably going to wear it to tea on my birthday.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure really lol. I'm probably going to wear it to tea on my birthday.



It's the perfect dress for a tea!!!!


----------



## LVk8

If anything it looks like a bridesmaid dress not really a bride's dress.  I like it though.  With that said I'm also a big fan of dyeing clothes to freshen up things that you're not wearing.  It is not that hard to do, just be sure it's a natural fabric bc synthetics don't always take dye well.  

As for what colors go well...I think the only color I can think to NOT pair with it would be bright white.  Every other color pretty much looks great with cream!


----------



## Pishi

Mimmy said:


> Your post is very thought provoking for me, Pishi. I love the shoes. I love shoes, period. I have too many pairs. The most I have ever spent on on 1 pair is $275. If you think you would get a lot of wear out of these, I think it would be fine to keep them. Like Marylin said, I find it easier to spend more money on bags.
> 
> I struggle with a philosophical dilemma too, though. My most expensive bag purchase was this year. My Picotin Lock, MM. Purchased new, online. The quality of this bag is amazing. I have an Evelyne TPM purchased online too. I love them both. They were great buys. So when I lurk on the H threads, buying a Kelly or a Birkin seems very tempting. There is no boutique near me though, so I would have to try to get one as a walk in. Reading the H threads, this is not usually easy without a strong purchase history in the US. I am sure I do NOT want to buy a lot of other H items, in order to buy a bag. I have 2 scarfs and a slg. Again I love these, but don't feel the need or desire to have a lot more. I do think I will probably get a wallet at some point though. I could always go the reseller route, or buy pre-owned. Still pricey for a bag in good condition.
> 
> My husband has relatives in Paris; and I lurk on the thread where people buy Kelly's or Birkin's as walk-ins; sometimes without much of a purchase history. I would definitely have to wait in line (although I guess there is an appointment system now) without DH though. He would not object to the cost, as much as he would to spending that much time waiting. He would view this as a total waste of time! Finally if I am thinking about this so much, I think that I should not spend this much money on a single bag. I would like to think that it would bring me joy, but I think that I might feel some guilt too. I am fairly certain I would be fine spending more money than the cost of my Picotin; but probably not as much as a Kelly or Birkin.
> 
> I love seeing other people's Kelly's and Birkin's. I think they are gorgeous! When other people buy them I am really happy for them, so I think it just may not be for me... First world problems.
> 
> I feel fairly ridiculous for even posting this; but I wanted to be honest.



So I get you.  Totally.  Sometimes I think about how much I've spent on shoes (and clothes to a lesser degree) since I first started going crazy about designer shoes -- I think that was 2006.  I used to keep a spreadsheet, actually, of all my shoe purchases, what they were retail, what I paid for them, how often I wore them, with little photos of each pair.embedded in the spreadsheet.  That's when I was really obsessed, both with buying and with the guilt of buying. I've spent a lot in ten years.  I sometimes wish I had half that money in the bank. 

But I still want a lot of things.  I want a new Cartier watch.  Do I need one?  Hells no.  I have a perfectly functioning Cartier.  It's worth more than some people in third world nations make in their entire lives. Frankly, I try not to look at purses or lurk on any particular designer forums because I don't want to want.

I guess by the nature of the struggle itself, we can recognize we are trying to moderate.  If we didn't care, and if we didn't want to moderate, we wouldn't bother at all.

So I wonder if you feel the same about a Kelly/Birkin as I do about Valentino Rockstuds.  It's not that I can't buy a pair.  I could.  I just wonder why it is I really want a pair.  They are beautiful.  But seriously...$1000 or more for a pair of shoes?  Do I want them because they are lovely and iconic, or because they are exclusive, or because they can inspire envy in others?  I just can't pull the trigger, as lovely as they are.  

It would annoy me like crazy to climb such a path of exclusivity to get something that you pay $$$ for.  I don't know much about Hermes. But you have to like invest in the line for a while before they think you are worthy of paying $$$ for one of their bags?  Seriously?

In the meanwhile, I bought a dress from Vivienne Westwood and it's going back because it's not me and I don't need it.  Yesterday I wore clothes from my wardrobe that probably weren't super "stay at home" (I work from home), but made me feel like I was actually using what I have.  

I wonder if the only way to resist temptation, and stoke the "buy new cool stuff" desire is to stay away from marketing material.  I found the Aquazzura's in Harper's Bazaar.  Maybe I should stop looking at fashion magazines, and just be for a while.

Totally off topic, but wondering if you guys ever feel suffocated by all your makeup?  Like, I have too much makeup and I never wear it! But I can't throw it away!  And every time I open up my drawer I am just like, omg, I have so much stuff I never use...


----------



## LVk8

I have felt that way about my makeup in the past but I tossed all the stuff I don't wear ages ago.  My everyday stuff plus a few extra lip colors fit into a TP 19.  Then I have a little basket that must have been a cosmetics giveaway "with your $50 purchase from Nordstrom" or whatever for my nail polishes.  You can doooo it!  (a) some of that makeup is probably not even good anymore (b) it's obviously stressing you out so reclaim your drawer space!







I can also relate to what you are saying about spending.  Technically I suppose I could afford a Kelly tomorrow if I really wanted to but it just feels so irresponsible for me to spend that much on a purse at this stage in my life.  Not that I haven't spent low four figures on a purse before, I absolutely have, but $1500 and $15,000 are whole different ball games to me.   And with that said my dream of all dream bags is a K in Bambou so I appreciate the fashion.  I am also well aware that even $1500 for the majority of people is a ridiculous amount to spend on a purse even though it's maybe middle of the road as far as TPF is concerned 

That's why I love the threads like these where we can still gush about fashion but feels less like a temptation station.  Also I love seeing how real people style themselves.  With that said I keep reading the LV Forum even though I have a love/hate relationship.  I don't feel too tempted to buy when I look in there but all the insecurity around "is this dated?" (other than the brand obsessed I guarantee zero people on the street can tell when your bag was made) and "look an imperfection!" (no seriously your bag looks fine) drives me bananas at times.  I'm guessing that's probably not so different in some of the other brand specific forums though!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Love your post. Thanks Mimmy, you're speaking my mind. When I bought my first Chanel bag only two years ago, it seemed an unbelievable price for a bag. Now I have six (none of which were as expensive, but still). Not even talking about the necklaces and other jewelry. I love every single one and I do have a bad conscience spending so much money on fashion. Not because I can't afford it, but because so many people couldn't or wouldn't.  So yes, the things  I buy have to mean something to me and yes, I'm still cheap on things that don't. That's why I think, shopping my own wardrobe is so important. I know lots of people are reading our posts,so thanks everybody for the honesty. We might make more people think about spending money in a way that makes them happy.


Thanks, Marylin. I almost deleted my entire post, but decided to just hit "reply". I'm glad I did. Just putting my thoughts in a post made me realize that I should hold off on a Kelly or Birkin for now. Do I still want one? Yes, but I think that it would make me feel some guilt and I would probably second guess my purchase. Right now I'm going to continue to shop my closet.[emoji6]


bakeacookie said:


> This was good food for thought.


Thanks, bake. I like being able to discuss these topics with people who can relate to them.


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> So I get you.  Totally.  Sometimes I think about how much I've spent on shoes (and clothes to a lesser degree) since I first started going crazy about designer shoes -- I think that was 2006.  I used to keep a spreadsheet, actually, of all my shoe purchases, what they were retail, what I paid for them, how often I wore them, with little photos of each pair.embedded in the spreadsheet.  That's when I was really obsessed, both with buying and with the guilt of buying. I've spent a lot in ten years.  I sometimes wish I had half that money in the bank.
> 
> But I still want a lot of things.  I want a new Cartier watch.  Do I need one?  Hells no.  I have a perfectly functioning Cartier.  It's worth more than some people in third world nations make in their entire lives. Frankly, I try not to look at purses or lurk on any particular designer forums because I don't want to want.
> 
> I guess by the nature of the struggle itself, we can recognize we are trying to moderate.  If we didn't care, and if we didn't want to moderate, we wouldn't bother at all.
> 
> So I wonder if you feel the same about a Kelly/Birkin as I do about Valentino Rockstuds.  It's not that I can't buy a pair.  I could.  I just wonder why it is I really want a pair.  They are beautiful.  But seriously...$1000 or more for a pair of shoes?  Do I want them because they are lovely and iconic, or because they are exclusive, or because they can inspire envy in others?  I just can't pull the trigger, as lovely as they are.
> 
> It would annoy me like crazy to climb such a path of exclusivity to get something that you pay $$$ for.  I don't know much about Hermes. But you have to like invest in the line for a while before they think you are worthy of paying $$$ for one of their bags?  Seriously?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I bought a dress from Vivienne Westwood and it's going back because it's not me and I don't need it.  Yesterday I wore clothes from my wardrobe that probably weren't super "stay at home" (I work from home), but made me feel like I was actually using what I have.
> 
> I wonder if the only way to resist temptation, and stoke the "buy new cool stuff" desire is to stay away from marketing material.  I found the Aquazzura's in Harper's Bazaar.  Maybe I should stop looking at fashion magazines, and just be for a while.
> 
> Totally off topic, but wondering if you guys ever feel suffocated by all your makeup?  Like, I have too much makeup and I never wear it! But I can't throw it away!  And every time I open up my drawer I am just like, omg, I have so much stuff I never use...



I think that I probably do feel the same way about a Kelly/Birkin, as you do about Rockstuds. And believe me, I've looked at those too. When I was buying some Tod's loafers at Saks (on sale), the SA brought out a pair of leopard printed, calf hair Rockstuds. They were stunning! Luckily the Tod's ran large, so the same size Rockstuds were too small for me. Even at 60% off they were $560, if I'm remembering correctly. If they had fit, I think I may have bought them. They were final sale, and I'm fairly sure that I would have regretted the purchase later. At most I have the opportunity to wear a shoe like that once to twice a year. 

So I am not sure what makes me want to acquire things like this; other than them being beautiful! As you said I am able to be moderate about purchasing, and ultimately I haven't purchased a K/B or Rockstuds. 

On the makeup topic, I used to have lots! A lot of gift with purchase items and samples too. A small plastic bin of nail polish also. I was able to be ruthless and throw away anything I wasn't using. I regularly toss additional stuff too. I am strict about not buying too many polishes now; it was a bit of an addiction. 

I also make little swag bags with the fragrance and makeup samples. I have given them as holiday and shower favors, in addition to people's other gifts. I put them in cute bags, or even little cosmetic bags. They know they're made up of free stuff, but they really like them. It's kind of become a signature thing of mine. It makes me feel better too; I'm not throwing good stuff away!


----------



## Marylin

I will need more time to comment on our spending obsessions and the reasons behind wanting Chanel, Valentino, LV or Hermes.
But I wanted to make a quick make-up suggestion: I did a report once on homeless women. It was a real heartache and one of the toughest pieces I have ever done. With women you don't always know they're living in the streets or in shelters, they sometimes have children who go to school, yet have to sleep in a shelter and eat at a soup kitchen. One of the reasons you don't notice is because women tend to take care of themselves no matter what, so they put on lipstick and clean clothes if at all possible. The reason I'm saying this is, because the people who run the shelters told me to take all my samples or not wanted make-up there. It's a bit of a drive for me and they don't really want clothes, but once or twice a year a take everything I don't use or got for free,mostly before Christmas. Maybe there's something similar where you live?


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> It's the perfect dress for a tea!!!!



Thanks! I'll plan an outfit with it then. 



LVk8 said:


> If anything it looks like a bridesmaid dress not really a bride's dress.  I like it though.  With that said I'm also a big fan of dyeing clothes to freshen up things that you're not wearing.  It is not that hard to do, just be sure it's a natural fabric bc synthetics don't always take dye well.
> 
> As for what colors go well...I think the only color I can think to NOT pair with it would be bright white.  Every other color pretty much looks great with cream!



You're like the best at redoing things to fit your needs. 

I'll avoid white for this dress! 



Pishi said:


> So I get you.  Totally.  Sometimes I think about how much I've spent on shoes (and clothes to a lesser degree) since I first started going crazy about designer shoes -- I think that was 2006.  I used to keep a spreadsheet, actually, of all my shoe purchases, what they were retail, what I paid for them, how often I wore them, with little photos of each pair.embedded in the spreadsheet.  That's when I was really obsessed, both with buying and with the guilt of buying. I've spent a lot in ten years.  I sometimes wish I had half that money in the bank.
> 
> But I still want a lot of things.  I want a new Cartier watch.  Do I need one?  Hells no.  I have a perfectly functioning Cartier.  It's worth more than some people in third world nations make in their entire lives. Frankly, I try not to look at purses or lurk on any particular designer forums because I don't want to want.
> 
> I guess by the nature of the struggle itself, we can recognize we are trying to moderate.  If we didn't care, and if we didn't want to moderate, we wouldn't bother at all.
> 
> So I wonder if you feel the same about a Kelly/Birkin as I do about Valentino Rockstuds.  It's not that I can't buy a pair.  I could.  I just wonder why it is I really want a pair.  They are beautiful.  But seriously...$1000 or more for a pair of shoes?  Do I want them because they are lovely and iconic, or because they are exclusive, or because they can inspire envy in others?  I just can't pull the trigger, as lovely as they are.
> 
> It would annoy me like crazy to climb such a path of exclusivity to get something that you pay $$$ for.  I don't know much about Hermes. But you have to like invest in the line for a while before they think you are worthy of paying $$$ for one of their bags?  Seriously?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I bought a dress from Vivienne Westwood and it's going back because it's not me and I don't need it.  Yesterday I wore clothes from my wardrobe that probably weren't super "stay at home" (I work from home), but made me feel like I was actually using what I have.
> 
> I wonder if the only way to resist temptation, and stoke the "buy new cool stuff" desire is to stay away from marketing material.  I found the Aquazzura's in Harper's Bazaar.  Maybe I should stop looking at fashion magazines, and just be for a while.
> 
> Totally off topic, but wondering if you guys ever feel suffocated by all your makeup?  Like, I have too much makeup and I never wear it! But I can't throw it away!  And every time I open up my drawer I am just like, omg, I have so much stuff I never use...



Ugh the struggle I relate to. I want a Birkin. I want XYZ because it's marketed as exclusive. I only buy limited editions because of exclusivity but do I need them? No. I have other lovely items that function perfectly well, and tbh, a lot of it is unobtainable to a lot of people in the world. I almost seem ungrateful for this pursuit of luxury goods. It's someone's dream to own just one! 

I'm trying to be more conscious of what I buy. I'm okay with collecting. I'm not okay with buying to impress or find my value/interest as a person through my stuff. 

I don't feel overwhelmed with makeup because I hardly wear any. I have a small makeup bag somewhere, but mostly just wear lip balm or lip gloss. Lipstick if I'm feeling fancy lol. 

The only thing I have a bit off is nail polish. That's a separate makeup bag, but nothing in comparison to some of the collections I know my friends have.


----------



## liznaj

Marylin said:


> I will need more time to comment on our spending obsessions and the reasons behind wanting Chanel, Valentino, LV or Hermes.
> But I wanted to make a quick make-up suggestion: I did a report once on homeless women. It was a real heartache and one of the toughest pieces I have ever done. With women you don't always know they're living in the streets or in shelters, they sometimes have children who go to school, yet have to sleep in a shelter and eat at a soup kitchen. One of the reasons you don't notice is because women tend to take care of themselves no matter what, so they put on lipstick and clean clothes if at all possible. The reason I'm saying this is, because the people who run the shelters told me to take all my samples or not wanted make-up there. It's a bit of a drive for me and they don't really want clothes, but once or twice a year a take everything I don't use or got for free,mostly before Christmas. Maybe there's something similar where you live?


Marylin, thank you so much for sharing this. I have to look into this for my area. I usually do things like food or clothes, but this has never crossed my mind.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I will need more time to comment on our spending obsessions and the reasons behind wanting Chanel, Valentino, LV or Hermes.
> But I wanted to make a quick make-up suggestion: I did a report once on homeless women. It was a real heartache and one of the toughest pieces I have ever done. With women you don't always know they're living in the streets or in shelters, they sometimes have children who go to school, yet have to sleep in a shelter and eat at a soup kitchen. One of the reasons you don't notice is because women tend to take care of themselves no matter what, so they put on lipstick and clean clothes if at all possible. The reason I'm saying this is, because the people who run the shelters told me to take all my samples or not wanted make-up there. It's a bit of a drive for me and they don't really want clothes, but once or twice a year a take everything I don't use or got for free,mostly before Christmas. Maybe there's something similar where you live?



Great suggestion, Marylin. I never even considered this. I will look for a shelter in my area to see if they will accept makeup.


----------



## Pishi

Mimmy said:


> Great suggestion, Marylin. I never even considered this. I will look for a shelter in my area to see if they will accept makeup.


Another ditto!  I'm going to look this up, and what a great suggestion about the perfume/cosmetic samples too.  I actually wore some makeup yesterday to justify the existence of what I have. Haha!  

I'll spend some time going through my horde this weekend and create a box to give away to a shelter, if I can. You ladies are full of inspirational ideas.  Thank you.


----------



## LVk8

Today / this weekend my budget calls for (1) window treatments (2) pest control (3) handyman.  Next week California Closets comes by and I am Sofa King excited! 




As for my wardrobe challenge today I wore....drumroll....PANTS!  I forgot how much I like white jeans in the summertime, always a crisp look.  Even if I prefer dresses usually haha.


----------



## ralz29

Wow, so much to comment on over the last few days! How are you doing, ladies?
@Mimmy, considering you can afford to buy one tomorrow but you're resisting is good. How do you think will it fit into your lifestyle? Are you going to wear it often? Are you going to get tired of it or is it going to lose its allure once you purchase it or is it going to make you want to randomly take it out and admire it? The good thing about these bags is that you can always resell it. That's what tilts the scale for me when I'm not sure about an expensive purchase. If it has value and I don't wear it as much, I won't lose that much. 
About the makeup: YES! It always looks so pretty in the store but I've learned to resist. Most shades look similar anyways, you can't tell when you're wearing them. One red lipstick, 1 light pink, 1 dark pink, all in the right tone for your face is enough I think. I was often gifted makeup and as pretty as it is, I don't really use it and end up going for the same 5 products everyday. I gave away a lot of unused products during my last clear-out. On a similar note, stuffing my makeup n my carryon broke a mirror in one of my palettes. I believe broken things are good luck, though, haha. Call me crazy. An orange box also got squished on one side, which is making me more upset than it probably should. Other than that it's all good with the move, now I'm starting to look for a permanent flat, doh.
This brings me to the point about imperfections someone made earlier. I also never really got it, you can't tell when you're wearing an item unless it's a big rip or stain. At the same time it's one of those things that only you know it and it makes you conscious for some reason. Like when you're feeling bloated and noone notices but you and yet it's enough to make you feel that way.
@bakeacookie that's a pretty dress! It doesn't look to me like a wedding dress but definitely not casual, either. Wear it a couple times, then dye it and there you go, a new occasion dress.    
@LVk8  well done on the challenge! Keep it up!


----------



## Mimmy

@ralz29, I think the K or B will stay just a "lust after" item for now. Who can predict what the future holds though? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3435504
> View attachment 3435502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as hot as last August in NYC, but hot enough. I forgot how terribly cold it is inside some places, so I have to put on a cardigan as soon as I walk inside, which is crazy! But I'm quite happy with the looks I've brought, so far. These are two I've won so far.



Nice looks Marilyn ! Are you enjoying your trip?


----------



## Myrkur

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, @Myrkur !
> @LVk8 well done with the challenge, what a great idea! Share photos whenever you can.
> Congrats on the new charm, @Marylin !
> How are your trips going so far, ladies? Hope you're all having a great time. I'm going back to the UK in a couple of days so I need to pack, too. I'll be staying somewhere temporary before I find a flat so only taking a couple months of clothes and my mom will send me the rest later. I'll need to prepack that, too, so I should think how to divide my wardrobe. I'll probably do some more clearing out, too. Or maybe I'll leave some stuff here and when I come back next time it'll be novel. If it's not it's a sign it needs to go.



Where in the UK are you going ? Exciting going back?


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Your post is very thought provoking for me, Pishi. I love the shoes. I love shoes, period. I have too many pairs. The most I have ever spent on on 1 pair is $275. If you think you would get a lot of wear out of these, I think it would be fine to keep them. Like Marylin said, I find it easier to spend more money on bags.
> 
> I struggle with a philosophical dilemma too, though. My most expensive bag purchase was this year. My Picotin Lock, MM. Purchased new, online. The quality of this bag is amazing. I have an Evelyne TPM purchased online too. I love them both. They were great buys. So when I lurk on the H threads, buying a Kelly or a Birkin seems very tempting. There is no boutique near me though, so I would have to try to get one as a walk in. Reading the H threads, this is not usually easy without a strong purchase history in the US. I am sure I do NOT want to buy a lot of other H items, in order to buy a bag. I have 2 scarfs and a slg. Again I love these, but don't feel the need or desire to have a lot more. I do think I will probably get a wallet at some point though. I could always go the reseller route, or buy pre-owned. Still pricey for a bag in good condition.
> 
> My husband has relatives in Paris; and I lurk on the thread where people buy Kelly's or Birkin's as walk-ins; sometimes without much of a purchase history. I would definitely have to wait in line (although I guess there is an appointment system now) without DH though. He would not object to the cost, as much as he would to spending that much time waiting. He would view this as a total waste of time! Finally if I am thinking about this so much, I think that I should not spend this much money on a single bag. I would like to think that it would bring me joy, but I think that I might feel some guilt too. I am fairly certain I would be fine spending more money than the cost of my Picotin; but probably not as much as a Kelly or Birkin.
> 
> I love seeing other people's Kelly's and Birkin's. I think they are gorgeous! When other people buy them I am really happy for them, so I think it just may not be for me... First world problems.
> 
> I feel fairly ridiculous for even posting this; but I wanted to be honest.



How about you put yourself on the list of your nearest store ? If you get it eventually, it's meant to be, if you don't, it's not. That's how I see it..


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> So I bought a dress a long time ago, but apparently it was a wedding dress. Lol.
> 
> Didn't read the tag, fell in love with silk and flowers and pockets! It fits great and it has the skirt style I love.
> 
> Should I dye the dress to a more useable color/not wedding color? What color?
> 
> Here's a terrible stock photo
> View attachment 3436948
> 
> 
> I'd have it done by a professional haha. I can't dye anything haha.
> 
> The alternative to dyeing the dress would be to wear it on special occasion, because I'm not sure how to wear this as a casual dress.
> 
> Another is to sell it.
> 
> But it's made so well. It's so cute. It's just not a wear often color. Maybe navy? Burgundy? Grey?



I can see it work in Navy! But if you think you're not gonna wear it often, I would sell.


----------



## Myrkur

Pishi said:


> So I get you.  Totally.  Sometimes I think about how much I've spent on shoes (and clothes to a lesser degree) since I first started going crazy about designer shoes -- I think that was 2006.  I used to keep a spreadsheet, actually, of all my shoe purchases, what they were retail, what I paid for them, how often I wore them, with little photos of each pair.embedded in the spreadsheet.  That's when I was really obsessed, both with buying and with the guilt of buying. I've spent a lot in ten years.  I sometimes wish I had half that money in the bank.
> 
> But I still want a lot of things.  I want a new Cartier watch.  Do I need one?  Hells no.  I have a perfectly functioning Cartier.  It's worth more than some people in third world nations make in their entire lives. Frankly, I try not to look at purses or lurk on any particular designer forums because I don't want to want.
> 
> I guess by the nature of the struggle itself, we can recognize we are trying to moderate.  If we didn't care, and if we didn't want to moderate, we wouldn't bother at all.
> 
> So I wonder if you feel the same about a Kelly/Birkin as I do about Valentino Rockstuds.  It's not that I can't buy a pair.  I could.  I just wonder why it is I really want a pair.  They are beautiful.  But seriously...$1000 or more for a pair of shoes?  Do I want them because they are lovely and iconic, or because they are exclusive, or because they can inspire envy in others?  I just can't pull the trigger, as lovely as they are.
> 
> It would annoy me like crazy to climb such a path of exclusivity to get something that you pay $$$ for.  I don't know much about Hermes. But you have to like invest in the line for a while before they think you are worthy of paying $$$ for one of their bags?  Seriously?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I bought a dress from Vivienne Westwood and it's going back because it's not me and I don't need it.  Yesterday I wore clothes from my wardrobe that probably weren't super "stay at home" (I work from home), but made me feel like I was actually using what I have.
> 
> I wonder if the only way to resist temptation, and stoke the "buy new cool stuff" desire is to stay away from marketing material.  I found the Aquazzura's in Harper's Bazaar.  Maybe I should stop looking at fashion magazines, and just be for a while.
> 
> Totally off topic, but wondering if you guys ever feel suffocated by all your makeup?  Like, I have too much makeup and I never wear it! But I can't throw it away!  And every time I open up my drawer I am just like, omg, I have so much stuff I never use...



I used to have a lot of make up I NEVER wore. I threw everything out and now I just have 1 of everything and I love it! It's so easy to put on make up and there is no mess in my bathroom drawer .


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> I will need more time to comment on our spending obsessions and the reasons behind wanting Chanel, Valentino, LV or Hermes.
> But I wanted to make a quick make-up suggestion: I did a report once on homeless women. It was a real heartache and one of the toughest pieces I have ever done. With women you don't always know they're living in the streets or in shelters, they sometimes have children who go to school, yet have to sleep in a shelter and eat at a soup kitchen. One of the reasons you don't notice is because women tend to take care of themselves no matter what, so they put on lipstick and clean clothes if at all possible. The reason I'm saying this is, because the people who run the shelters told me to take all my samples or not wanted make-up there. It's a bit of a drive for me and they don't really want clothes, but once or twice a year a take everything I don't use or got for free,mostly before Christmas. Maybe there's something similar where you live?



What a great idea with the make up for the homeless women!


----------



## bakeacookie

Myrkur said:


> I can see it work in Navy! But if you think you're not gonna wear it often, I would sell.



I'll give it a try with navy and if it doesn't work, then I'll dry clean it and sell it.


----------



## ralz29

Myrkur said:


> Where in the UK are you going ? Exciting going back?


Hi @Myrkur ! I'm going to London. I went to uni here and now I'm back for work. Very excited, I can't wait to start. 

I found this article yesterday, it reminds me of the topics we discuss here: 
http://uk.businessinsider.com/being...facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Hi @Myrkur ! I'm going to London. I went to uni here and now I'm back for work. Very excited, I can't wait to start.
> 
> I found this article yesterday, it reminds me of the topics we discuss here:
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/being...facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti?r=US&IR=T



This was a great read, ralz29! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## LVk8

I really liked it too!  I can def relate to the buy-purge cycle because believe me I have been there!  Like I said I gave away SIX bags of clothes in the not distant past.  On one hand it feels like "WTF how did I acquire that much randomness in the first place?" but if I'm going to be kinder to myself I really did go through coats, shoes, accessories & costume box ("fancy dress" for the Europeans) as well and had been setting things aside since probably the beginning of the year for the "goodbye" piles.  For example I had random once offs like a kilt I wore for a St Patricks Day party forever ago & a gold sequin dress I wore on a float in the Pride Parade in my costume chest.  Really I will never wear those things again and have cuter more flattering stuff hanging in my actual closet anyway if I need a green or gold outfit in the future.  Which I guess is the point I actually DO have the ability to create a green or gold outfit on the fly with what I kept, haha.  Definitely not a minimalist although I don't need to have everything & the kitchen sink on hand!

I still have a small pile that I want to dye.  Maybe that's a project for later on this week?  I want to try the washing machine method since I have a lot that I think will all be navy blue but I want to try that experiment while I'm still in my rental


----------



## Pishi

So I had this random thought over the weekend.  To encourage me to shop from my closet, and to enjoy it, it might be fun to reacquaint myself with (and share with all of you) my favorite things. Maybe in categories.  My favorite couple pairs of jeans, and why they are so fabulous.  My favorite shoes, and what makes them so special.  My favorite one or two necklaces...the top that can do anything...maybe it's a lipstick that makes me feel glamorous.  I'm thinking it over.  Of course then I would have to take pictures and post them.  Would give me a chance to celebrate what I have, and what makes my style/wardrobe unique.  What do you guys think?  Would an exercise like this help you appreciate what you have and how functional/awesome your closet is?


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> So I had this random thought over the weekend.  To encourage me to shop from my closet, and to enjoy it, it might be fun to reacquaint myself with (and share with all of you) my favorite things. Maybe in categories.  My favorite couple pairs of jeans, and why they are so fabulous.  My favorite shoes, and what makes them so special.  My favorite one or two necklaces...the top that can do anything...maybe it's a lipstick that makes me feel glamorous.  I'm thinking it over.  Of course then I would have to take pictures and post them.  Would give me a chance to celebrate what I have, and what makes my style/wardrobe unique.  What do you guys think?  Would an exercise like this help you appreciate what you have and how functional/awesome your closet is?



Absolutely!

Maybe contrast it with something you hardly use and think about why it's not in the top time category?


----------



## bakeacookie

ralz29 said:


> Hi @Myrkur ! I'm going to London. I went to uni here and now I'm back for work. Very excited, I can't wait to start.
> 
> I found this article yesterday, it reminds me of the topics we discuss here:
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/being...facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti?r=US&IR=T



Wow. I totally relate to this. 

After I did the KonMarie clean out, I had less than 100 items. This is a capsule to most people. But I struggled to try and be minimalist, which I realize now, I am not. I like new things. I like to change things up. I don't have to be restricted to the 30 items or whatever the number is for true minimalism. 

I also struggle with the "investment" pieces. There are items I have that fall in this category, but as I read around on blogs and on tpf, I was feeling like everything should be high quality, brand name, investment pieces. 

But again, not me. I don't like to have to dry clean/iron/hand wash everything in my wardrobe. I like new things, I fall in and out of love with colors. So with how fickle I can be, if everything was an investment piece, I'd be broke as heck and most likely without a wardrobe haha. But I did think for a good while, everything had to be expensive to be worth buying or I'm a terrible consumer. 

It's taken a bit to figure this out, but I have learned that I'm not minimalist, everything doesn't have to be forever. I just have to be mindful and not wasteful.


----------



## ralz29

The buy->purge->buy thing is indeed relatable. I sold a bag a couple months ago and now I have the same bag in my Vestiaire's wish list. To be fair, the one I sold was damaged (not a little imperfection but a huge spot where the veneer rubbed off/oxidized and I tried to cover with nail polish, I'm not even sure how I managed to sell it). The point is, I thought at the time, 'I've outgrown this bag' and now I want it again because I imagine there will be some party/event where I get invited and will need an oversized metallic candy-wrapper shaped clutch. 
I think the idea with the division of the wardrobe is quite good. On the next purge, put the items in a separate place and if you don't reach for them within a certain period, then get rid of them. I might try that next time. 
I, too like new things. Even if they're basics. I justify a lot of purchases with 'They're an investment' and then end up with a pile of black blazers let's say. I see positives and negatives about this but the bottom line is that apparently not everyone is meant to be a minimalist. Humans like novelty and for me, and I guess all of us here, that is more prominent with clothes/shoes/accessories. I think we're managing to keep conscious and level-headed and that's good.
Lol, that was a ramble, I'm a bit tired.


----------



## Mimmy

@Pishi, posting our favorite items and why we like/wear them a lot, sounds like a good exercise. 

@bakeacookie, posting our least worn items would also be a good way to possibly learn something about ourselves. 

I have been discovering a mid category also. Items that I don't necessarily love, but reach for over and over due to their practicality or comfort.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Wow. I totally relate to this.
> 
> After I did the KonMarie clean out, I had less than 100 items. This is a capsule to most people. But I struggled to try and be minimalist, which I realize now, I am not. I like new things. I like to change things up. I don't have to be restricted to the 30 items or whatever the number is for true minimalism.
> 
> I also struggle with the "investment" pieces. There are items I have that fall in this category, but as I read around on blogs and on tpf, I was feeling like everything should be high quality, brand name, investment pieces.
> 
> But again, not me. I don't like to have to dry clean/iron/hand wash everything in my wardrobe. I like new things, I fall in and out of love with colors. So with how fickle I can be, if everything was an investment piece, I'd be broke as heck and most likely without a wardrobe haha. But I did think for a good while, everything had to be expensive to be worth buying or I'm a terrible consumer.
> 
> It's taken a bit to figure this out, but I have learned that I'm not minimalist, everything doesn't have to be forever. I just have to be mindful and not wasteful.



Great post, bake! I am trying to be true to myself and spend my fashion dollars in a way that suits me best. In the past it was very easy for me to be swayed by blogs, fashion magazines and at times even tPF. 

I think that I am getting much better at knowing what works for me; not perfect, but better.


----------



## Mimmy

I decided to kick off Pishi's exercise/challenge in the form of an outfit. 


The J. Crew top is one of my favorites; I love tops with back detail. 

The black Vince jeans fit well and are one of my favorite pairs. 

My MbMJ sneakers are comfy, and a bit different. I always get compliments when I wear these. 

The sunnies are by Linda Farrow, and also one of my favorite pairs.  

The LC Le Pliage falls into the mid category I mentioned. I really like it, but I don't necessarily love it. Yet it is one of my most used bags. I wear it so much I bought a pink one too! I would say that I do love the pink one.[emoji175]

I didn't post anything that is not working for me. I do have a few of those left in my closet. If I have time I will post some, later in the week.


----------



## liznaj

Love @Pishi 's idea!




Striped tee from COS - one of my two fav tees ever. I reach for this all the time when I'm dressing casual. Stripes are a staple for me and this tee is particularly soft. 

Striped dress from Tommy - I often opt for a dress even when going casual, and this one is always in heavy rotation. I would describe this as "like, not love, but used heavily". 

Mini lady dior - Love this bag to bits. Never fails to make my outfit feel really special.

Chanel mini - goes with absolutely everything while still being stylish. Definitely my most used bag.

Topshop jeans - You know how there's that one pair that makes you feel really good about yourself?  

Bright blue heels and colorblock wedges - high heeled shoes in bright colors are a common element in my outfits, love the pop of color they lend to my outfits since I dress in very limited colors (white, grey, blue mostly). 

Striped dress from Zara - another striped item in heavy rotation. So easy to throw on yet I feel put together. 

White tee from Madewell - my other fav tshirt. Super soft and easy to match. I love the way a white tshirt looks with denim.


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> I decided to kick off Pishi's exercise/challenge in the form of an outfit.
> View attachment 3440832
> 
> The J. Crew top is one of my favorites; I love tops with back detail.
> 
> The black Vince jeans fit well and are one of my favorite pairs.
> 
> My MbMJ sneakers are comfy, and a bit different. I always get compliments when I wear these.
> 
> The sunnies are by Linda Farrow, and also one of my favorite pairs.
> 
> The LC Le Pliage falls into the mid category I mentioned. I really like it, but I don't necessarily love it. Yet it is one of my most used bags. I wear it so much I bought a pink one too! I would say that I do love the pink one.[emoji175]
> 
> I didn't post anything that is not working for me. I do have a few of those left in my closet. If I have time I will post some, later in the week.


Love how you did this in outfit form!
Your style is so good, classic and stylish.


----------



## Marylin

Ideally we would have only favorite things, right? I have one black tote, it's my favorite black tote. One rain coat, it's my favorite. That's easy. But how detailed does the description need to be? If I  have more than one pair of jeans, how do I decide? So is one my favorite dark wash, the other my favorite light wash, one my favorite for heels, the other for boots, one skinny, one bootcut and so  on? In the end it's 10 pairs of jeans? 
Like I've said before, the capsule thing doesn't work for me at all. I like to be able to change my style and hate wearing the same kind of outfit all the time. 
I've tried the Kon Mari method, but I also think it does get silly. No, I don't love my mixer, but I love my muffins. Wouldn't think of throwing away the mixer. I don't love my umbrella, but I love that it keeps me dry. I'm having a hard time with my books. While redoing the fireplace I had all my books in boxes and had started to go through them before vacation. I've already put two huge boxes away, but it's hard to part with them. Before our last move I had about 10 000 books, reduced them to a third alrady. Do I love them all? What a weird exercise to take a Machiavelli and figure out whether you love it.  No, I don't love the book, because I don't like his philosophy, but should I only keep Plato then and throw away Thomas Aquinus? Do I keep the Churchill biography and throw away the Stalin one? 
When I put the bookshelves back up and started filling them up again, the whole family was happy. The boys commented on how much the place feels like home again after weeks of renovation. I might not need 3000 books,  yet they're part of me and remind me of thoughts and concepts and topics I am or was interested in at one time. 
Same with clothes. I won't ever throw away my wedding dress or the veil and shoes and tiara. I guess most of you can rate to this. But I also usually need more than a year to decide whether to get rid of something that I haven't worn for a while. And the better I get at shopping, the less I have to get rid of. So of course, my wardrobe fills up. And I can tell you, it's boring not to shop. I've been in the US for over a week now and haven't bought anything. Which is weird, because I went to three anthropologies already and had saved money for shopping on this trip. I just don't see anything I like better than what I already have. Maybe this thread is finally doing its job?


----------



## ralz29

@Mimmy , @liznaj great pieces!
@Marylin well done on resisting!

I think another problem with having only pieces you love is that it's hard to pick, especially since my favourite things are statement items. Everyday I'm faced with 'This thing is my favourite but this other one is also my favourite but they don't go together so I can't wear them at the same time'. I usually go for a simple outfit of pieces that I don't necessarily love but look good on me and I add an accessory/shoes/jacket that I love or a piece of clothing that I love and accessories/shoes that are 'just there'.


----------



## Mimmy

@liznaj, Great favorite items! I can see why you reach for these often. You have a really pretty, fun style! Thank you for the compliment. 

@Marylin, Unfortunately sometimes when we plan to shop, we don't find things that we love. I really like how you said, that you're not finding anything that you like more, than what is already in your closet. 

I'm glad that others are admitting that the KonMari method is not totally for them. I did glean some good ideas from her book; but as you stated there are some things that don't "spark joy" that I really still need!! I don't feel the need to buy her second book either. 

Why is it that when I don't want to buy, I find something I really love? Maybe a fashion Murphy's Law?

@ralz29, Thanks! I have some statement items/special occasion clothing, that I don't wear very often. If I were trying to achieve a capsule collection I should eliminate these. When I do have the right time to wear them, I feel really good though. This thread and some of my own thinking about my style, has made me realize that I don't need to add more of these types of things though. 

I also do not really aspire to having a capsule collection. I do really want a collection of well thought out clothing and accessories, that are just right for me. I never want to have the desire or need to purge a large amount of items at one time (did this in 2014).


----------



## liznaj

ralz29 said:


> @Mimmy , @liznaj great pieces!


Thank you! 


Mimmy said:


> @liznaj, Great favorite items! I can see why you reach for these often. You have a really pretty, fun style! Thank you for the compliment.


Thank you kindly, Mimmy!

@Marylin when I first joined this thread, I had not realized so many were talking about Kon Marie. I just thought it was about enjoying what we already had in our closets and being mindful about what else we added! I agree with what you said, don't love the mixer but love the muffins is a great example. I have done a lot of purging, but I wouldn't say it's in the name of Kon Marie-ing.


----------



## LVk8

I didn't realize 100 items is a capsule.  I counted this morning in my closet bc I was curious & have 107 items hanging (tanks/tees/yoga leggings/undies are folded in drawers).  Factor in what's sitting in the laundry basket, at dry cleaning, the tailor & in my "to dye" pile, maybe let's round that up to 125?  That actually makes me feel pretty good that I've decluttered that much.  But I still feel like I have plenty to wear!   

I've never read the KonMarie book but am aware of the general principles around toss all the things that don't "spark joy" from reading TPF.  Agreed 100% with Marilyn that I don't really care about my mixer either even though I enjoy cooking at home.  Also certain things like....work appropriate white button down doesn't do much for my joy meter either but when I go to a conference I'm glad I have a shirt like that & don't have to run out & buy one in desperation.  Or when I do have an event I have several cocktail and floor length dresses in my closet to choose from - although like Mimmy also realized that I don't need to keep buying those things bc I am all set up.

Interesting though I feel like I love my oldest stuff the most!  Things I know that fit really well and make me feel good.  New things are fun and exciting too but I am def irrationally attached to some of my clothes.  I've gone as far as to track down replacements on evilbay for favored items from several seasons ago, lmao.  Including the dress I'm wearing today - just a simple black cotton ruched tank dress but with a cardi, jewelry and nice shoes it's a great work outfit.  On the weekends with funkier jewelry and a kimono it's a go out with friends outfit.  When my original tank dress wore through I totally found the one I'm wearing today on the secondary market.  It's from Express so not even an expensive thing in the least but a perfect high quality natural fiber well fitting basic to build outfits around


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> I didn't realize 100 items is a capsule.  I counted this morning in my closet bc I was curious & have 107 items hanging (tanks/tees/yoga leggings/undies are folded in drawers).  Factor in what's sitting in the laundry basket, at dry cleaning, the tailor & in my "to dye" pile, maybe let's round that up to 125?  That actually makes me feel pretty good that I've decluttered that much.  But I still feel like I have plenty to wear!
> 
> I've never read the KonMarie book but am aware of the general principles around toss all the things that don't "spark joy" from reading TPF.  Agreed 100% with Marilyn that I don't really care about my mixer either even though I enjoy cooking at home.  Also certain things like....work appropriate white button down doesn't do much for my joy meter either but when I go to a conference I'm glad I have a shirt like that & don't have to run out & buy one in desperation.  Or when I do have an event I have several cocktail and floor length dresses in my closet to choose from - although like Mimmy also realized that I don't need to keep buying those things bc I am all set up.
> 
> Interesting though I feel like I love my oldest stuff the most!  Things I know that fit really well and make me feel good.  New things are fun and exciting too but I am def irrationally attached to some of my clothes.  I've gone as far as to track down replacements on evilbay for favored items from several seasons ago, lmao.  Including the dress I'm wearing today - just a simple black cotton ruched tank dress but with a cardi, jewelry and nice shoes it's a great work outfit.  On the weekends with funkier jewelry and a kimono it's a go out with friends outfit.  When my original tank dress wore through I totally found the one I'm wearing today on the secondary market.  It's from Express so not even an expensive thing in the least but a perfect high quality natural fiber well fitting basic to build outfits around



People on tpf tell me it's a capsule haha. 100 is small compared to most on tpf I guess, but excessive to minimalists. 

I think the spark joy really applies to the wardrobe and perhaps a few other items (decorations for example). If you aren't joyful wearing something then maybe you need a different thing? Granted a tee may not spark joy, but if you feel drab in it, maybe a different tee or top is needed? Idk that's how I used the KonMarie method. I wasn't happy to own it, so out it went. 

(My mixer does spark joy, haha. DBF and I used to bake in our early dating time [emoji1] )


----------



## bakeacookie

So favorites. 

My favorite polo is by Burberry. They have the rounded collar and cute poof sleeves! I have it in black and navy and will probably get it in another color. I like that it's feminine but still work appropriate. 

A favorite in the trouser department is a pair from Banana Republic. I have other brands and other pairs but this fit right off the rack! That's rare. It is in a heavy material, similar to men's trousers. So I reach for these trousers first, especially if I know I need to look put together. 

Another effortless item are my Ferragamo flats in black. I have two pairs of these to rotate. [emoji28]
If my SA didn't stop me, I would've bought a back up pair. I seriously love these flats.





Did I do this right? Haha


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I love the idea of showing us your favorites. Interesting though, that some of them are really basic clothes, black pants, easy to wear tank dresses and flats. Proves that it's us who make the clothes look good,  not the other way round! 
@Mimmy: San Francisco is Cold. It was 55 this morning until the fog cleared, and not that much  warmer once the sun comes out. It was 97 when we left New York. We're freezing, boys both have strep throat, am taking them to the doctors later. Had I had gloves, I would have worn them. They say though, it's warmer in September. Hopefully it's warmer when you're here.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> So favorites.
> 
> My favorite polo is by Burberry. They have the rounded collar and cute poof sleeves! I have it in black and navy and will probably get it in another color. I like that it's feminine but still work appropriate.
> 
> A favorite in the trouser department is a pair from Banana Republic. I have other brands and other pairs but this fit right off the rack! That's rare. It is in a heavy material, similar to men's trousers. So I reach for these trousers first, especially if I know I need to look put together.
> 
> Another effortless item are my Ferragamo flats in black. I have two pairs of these to rotate. [emoji28]
> If my SA didn't stop me, I would've bought a back up pair. I seriously love these flats.
> 
> View attachment 3441291
> 
> 
> 
> Did I do this right? Haha



Great favorites, bake! Of course you did it right!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Girls, I love the idea of showing us your favorites. Interesting though, that some of them are really basic clothes, black pants, easy to wear tank dresses and flats. Proves that it's us who make the clothes look good,  not the other way round!
> @Mimmy: San Francisco is Cold. It was 55 this morning until the fog cleared, and not that much  warmer once the sun comes out. It was 97 when we left New York. We're freezing, boys both have strep throat, am taking them to the doctors later. Had I had gloves, I would have worn them. They say though, it's warmer in September. Hopefully it's warmer when you're here.



I'm sorry your boys are sick, Marylin. Hope they bounce back quickly. 

Thanks for the SF info too. I will be there in November, so there is a very good chance it will be cold. The good thing is my Rachel Zoe wool jacket, that I bought for my Seattle trip will get to be worn. I didn't end up taking it, as unusually warm weather was predicted. It ended up being hotter in Seattle than it was in FL!

I will remember to take gloves and sweaters. I have some heavy jeans, but as it will partly be a business trip, I am thinking about buying some wool pants. I have no need for heavy pants in FL though. I will have to give this more thought. [emoji848]


----------



## bakeacookie

@Marylin hope your boys get better soon. 


It's really hot in SoCal. Kind of wish it would get cooler too, because of the wildfires.


----------



## Marylin

Thank you Mimmy. At least in November you'll be prepared for the cold. Wool trousers are a basic, if you can think of more occasions to wear them, they might well be worth it. Your Rachel Zoe jacket would be perfect right now even! And so chic! I mostly walk around in layers of T-Shirt, Sweater, raincoat and scarf, bundled up over my ears. So I'm not stylish at all!


Thanks for the well wishes, bake,  the boys will be fine. People say it's hot everywhere else in the US. We're heading to Santa Barbara on Thursday, hopefully we'll have a good time at the beach.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you Mimmy. At least in November you'll be prepared for the cold. Wool trousers are a basic, if you can think of more occasions to wear them, they might well be worth it. Your Rachel Zoe jacket would be perfect right now even! And so chic! I mostly walk around in layers of T-Shirt, Sweater, raincoat and scarf, bundled up over my ears. So I'm not stylish at all!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, bake,  the boys will be fine. People say it's hot everywhere else in the US. We're heading to Santa Barbara on Thursday, hopefully we'll have a good time at the beach.



You should have great weather at SB!


----------



## LVk8

November shouldn't be too cold in SF but there's a strong change it may be raining so pack a cute trench!  Summer is so depressing in the Bay Area with the fog and the cold but September/October are glorious.  Source: used to live in SF.  Gorgeous city, loved it but I don't think I could handle gray Pac NW climates for the long haul.



bakeacookie said:


> *People on tpf tell me it's a capsule haha.* 100 is small compared to most on tpf I guess, but excessive to minimalists.



LMAO I was telling a friend yesterday that I heard 100 pieces of clothes across all seasons is considered a capsule wardrobe & I was promptly corrected.

I was reading a little bit about average shoes last night bc I was curious.  Consumer Reports did a study that says the average man has 12 pairs of shoes & the average woman has 27.  Then they also said that most women wear only 5 pairs of their shoes.  WAT.  I counted & have 22 pairs including everything down to each pair of flip flops, sport cleats, sneakers, tall boots, flats, heels, etc & all of it gets worn!  Then again I suppose we are a bunch who love clothes & fashion are not the average bear on the street.

My closet is supposed to be finished today.  EXCITING!


----------



## bakeacookie

LVk8 said:


> November shouldn't be too cold in SF but there's a strong change it may be raining so pack a cute trench!  Summer is so depressing in the Bay Area with the fog and the cold but September/October are glorious.  Source: used to live in SF.  Gorgeous city, loved it but I don't think I could handle gray Pac NW climates for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I was telling a friend yesterday that I heard 100 pieces of clothes across all seasons is considered a capsule wardrobe & I was promptly corrected.
> 
> I was reading a little bit about average shoes last night bc I was curious.  Consumer Reports did a study that says the average man has 12 pairs of shoes & the average woman has 27.  Then they also said that most women wear only 5 pairs of their shoes.  WAT.  I counted & have 22 pairs including everything down to each pair of flip flops, sport cleats, sneakers, tall boots, flats, heels, etc & all of it gets worn!  Then again I suppose we are a bunch who love clothes & fashion are not the average bear on the street.
> 
> My closet is supposed to be finished today.  EXCITING!



Then I stand corrected. I have a normal wardrobe not a capsule. Most likely excessive wardrobe by most people standard and now I feel like I gotta purge it all again. God I feel like a terrible consumerist. 

I have 17 shoes (heels, flats, boots), which again is excessive. I do wear most when it calls for it. Like I can't wear boots all the time here it's hot.


----------



## liznaj

LVk8 said:


> November shouldn't be too cold in SF but there's a strong change it may be raining so pack a cute trench!  Summer is so depressing in the Bay Area with the fog and the cold but September/October are glorious.  Source: used to live in SF.  Gorgeous city, loved it but I don't think I could handle gray Pac NW climates for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I was telling a friend yesterday that I heard 100 pieces of clothes across all seasons is considered a capsule wardrobe & I was promptly corrected.
> 
> I was reading a little bit about average shoes last night bc I was curious.  Consumer Reports did a study that says the average man has 12 pairs of shoes & the average woman has 27.  Then they also said that most women wear only 5 pairs of their shoes.  WAT.  I counted & have 22 pairs including everything down to each pair of flip flops, sport cleats, sneakers, tall boots, flats, heels, etc & all of it gets worn!  Then again I suppose we are a bunch who love clothes & fashion are not the average bear on the street.
> 
> My closet is supposed to be finished today.  EXCITING!


So excited for your closet to be done!!

I went to count my family's shoes immediately  DH has 9 pairs total, I would say he uses 7 of them regularly. The unused pairs include basketball shoes and a pair of Timberlands that are too warm to wear regularly in Florida heat.

I have 14. 15 if I'm being verrrry honest with myself and including a pair of super high black stiletto heels that DH had bought for me. I love high heels but those are truly impossible for me haha, so I stash them in my closet and wear only upon request by DH for date nights. I'd say I wear all regularly except the two pairs of ankle boots and a pair of rain boots (plus those stiletto heels). Again, mostly because of weather. I feel like I have plenty of shoes already but I certainly wouldn't complain about adding a pair or two more


----------



## bakeacookie

I think I'm going to sell my last pair of boots. We hardly get weather so I don't need them. I already got rid of a pair. When it rains, I can just wear my Longchamp sneakers since it usually doesn't rain for long. And boots are too bulky to pack.


----------



## LVk8

Oh no doubt on when the weather / situation calls for it.  Right now I'm wearing my 3 pairs of flip flops, in the winter I'll wear my 3 pairs of tall boots.  And I suppose I only wear my cleats if I'm playing sports, haha.  But I do have enough sporty situations that I have a reason to keep a pair of pink cleats!


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah. I don't have a reason to keep boots other than occasional travel. So I have no justification to own leather boots. Whoever said they're wardrobe staples led me wrong. 

I don't live an active lifestyle. I literally only need one pair of Nikes for the gym and for my volunteering at a kids sports camp. 

I don't need so many heels, I go to the occasional wedding or fancy dinner, so one pair of black heels should do. 

That would bring me down to a still excessive 15 pairs of shoes. Sheesh. 

I still want more shoes, maybe not more in quantity but fancier styles? Idk. I don't even know what brand to ditch my Ferragamos for if I were to upgrade.


----------



## ralz29

@Marylin, hope your boys get better!

27 pairs sounds excessive to me, how is that the average? I haven't counted but I doubt I have more than 15 and I do wear most of them, especially when I first get them, they don't come off. Heels/stilettos not so often, but I'd use any chance I get to wear them. I value quality over quantity so unless you've been collecting them for years or have the means to, I can't picture having 27 (hopefully some day, though). I realized the other day that some of mine are nearly 10 years old and still wearable.

@bakeacookie I loved your work outfit. 
On that note, ladies, I need ideas for business casual. The lines are so blurred, I get confused. I often wear jeans+tshirt/shirt+suitjacket so I think if I change the jeans for trousers that should work. When I was interviewing I saw women wearing quite bright patterned dresses but I'm not sure where to draw the line with colours and patterns. Do you think these pants for example would be okay: http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/prod...d-spot-cigarette-trousers-5776977?bi=20&ps=20
I don't have any trousers so I'm on the hunt for some. I just scored probably the best ebay deal I've ever had. I found a pair of Brunello Cucinelli black slim pants for 30GBP. That's the cost of a pair at Mango. The woman was selling a gray pair, too, so I thought I might as well. They arrived today and I'm very happy with them, they don't look worn at all. I want to add some other pairs as well, ideas are wellcome.
I was also thinking a tailored dress with a scarf would look nice. Or an accent skirt? The lady who interviewed me (she is on a high position in the company) wore an A-line satin-y skirt, black with big purple tulips (Ted Baker style) and a cardigan in a matching colour. When she approached my first thought was 'What a fabulous skirt!'. After the interview she commented on my shoes so we had a bit of a girly moment. 
Anyways, I want to hear your suggestions on outfits and brands that offer nice workwear, something not too boring.


----------



## MinaAnais

I appreciate a small wardrobe may not be right for everybody, especially when one focus on a magic number or a fixed list of items that must be in a wardrobe. 

I prefer to buy and wear clothes that work with both my personality and lifestyle and fit in a limited colour selection. I am lazy and this method is a great help to put together an outfit or even prepare a quick luggage for a sudden trip 

The flip-side of the coin is that  it can be quite time consuming or even frustrating trying to find a new piece to add onto the wardrobe but I rather enjoy researching.


----------



## LVk8

@ralz29 I thought it sounded like a lot too but was surprised when I counted that I had 22.  I can certainly see how if I had "one more color" for a couple categories of shoes how people wind up with 50+ pairs.

I wear my cowboy boots & booties year round, esp the open toe pair this summer, but the tall boots are when it's cold enough.  All 3 of mine are flat / motorcycle style.  One brown leather, one black leather, one green Hunters (fully waterproof).  Boots, leggings, dress is basically my outfit half the year.  

I'm pretty active so my lifestyle supports cleats for competitive sports, two pairs of sneaks for workouts/random playfulness & a pair of Chacos for hikes.  

High heels, not really supposed to be wearing them bc sports injuries but I have two pairs - one metallic that is my fancy occasion staple & a nude pair I bought this summer bc I'm in a wedding this weekend & the bride wants us in nude shoes.  I don't feel like I need any more heels.

4 flats (mix of ballet, pointy & open toe), 1 pair of oxfords, 1 pair of traditional TOMS that are fuzzy and warm and comfy on the inside.  My male BFF has the same pair lol.  

3 flip flops.  2 sandals, one gladiator one just a short ankle strap.  

And that's how I get to 22 shoes!


----------



## bakeacookie

I think my obsession of a small wardrobe is because I don't do much to justify such an extravagance. Like I can't wear certain things because it's business casual, or the weather is too hot. 

Like it doesn't make sense to own a pair of boots just for that one time every few years I travel to somewhere cold and rainy. It doesn't make sense to own 11 pairs of flats. 

So I'm trying to shop my wardrobe because anything new doesn't make sense for me. Even upgrading sorta doesn't make sense because no one here wears premium designer. 

I'm trying to balance my love of fashion with functionality. Otherwise I'll have a closet full of fabulous things I'd feel self conscious wearing to a small company.


----------



## Pishi

So, finally on my way home to Houston from Portland (work trip).  The nice thing about work trips is I can actually wear some of my work clothes and feel like an "adult".  Since I work from home most of the time, much of my hanging clothing mocks me.  I have no idea how many pieces I have -- I'll have to count when I get home.

If >27 pairs of shoes is excessive, you guys are going to fall over when I tell you how many pairs of shoes I have.  I probably have over 50 pairs.  Many, many high end designer, all heel heights, a lot of pumps.  I think that covers the boots, but I'm not sure.  I've been collecting boots for years.  I haven't added any new boots in the last few years because I feel like I barely wear what I have, esp with Houston's relatively short winters.  In addition to this I have my running shoes, my lifting sneaks, my flip-flops, one pair of Birks, and other assorted "comfy" shoes by Cydwoq.  And I've pruned quite a bit over the last year or so.  Shoes were always my things more than bags. 

Given it's summer, I find myself reaching for my comfy shoes mostly, esp Birks to walk the dog and to run errands.  

Thanks for taking up the "favorite" challenge ladies.  You are all right in line with what I was thinking I would come up with.  The basics that you reach for over and over again. I have a few of those, and now that I'm heading home I can hopefully post some pictures.  It will either be hanger pictures of me wearing them pictures...because I don't have a stylebook. 

The things I love most: my Frank & Eileen denim shirt in large, which means that I don't feel constricted and it can be buttoned/tucked or thrown over a tee open for a more casual look.  My wedding dress is my fav -- I got it on super sale, and must post a picture of it, because it is lovely.  Of course I've not worn it more than once, but I have intentions of throwing a white blouse over it and wearing it out (it's a printed summer dress).  I've been searching for the elusive favorite black dress, one that is jersey, clingy enough but not too clingy, and well cut. 

I also want to share my fav shoes, and my one or two fav pieces of jewelry.  Everything together creates that emotional sense of comfort, loveliness, and general joy.  Do you know what I mean?  When you put that certain combination on of clothing that you know looks good, and it bolsters your spirit? 

Anyway, I know this sort of discussion benefits from photos, so I'll get on it. 

And regarding being a minimalist -- clearly I am not.  You guys are showing me I have a long way to go...to be more discerning, and to be disciplined.  I'm glad to have good examples.


----------



## Pishi

Do you think these pants for example would be okay: [URL]http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/clothing-427/trousers-leggings-4075710/flocked-spot-cigarette-trousers-5776977?bi=20&ps=20[/URL]
I don't have any trousers so I'm on the hunt for some. I just scored probably the best ebay deal I've ever had. I found a pair of Brunello Cucinelli .[/QUOTE]

ralz29, I love these pants!  They are playful but still look good.  If you have a less formal work environment, or people who are relaxed, these would look great with a black top.  I also like to shop JCrew for my work pants -- I have a red pair, a black pair, a patterned pair, and one with sequins if you can believe it (one of my favs!).  You can get things on sale.  I would sign up for their emails and wait until they start the discounts, which happen fairly frequently.  I also like to buy/splurge on Armani pants, esp from Saks or Nordstroms during sales.  Armani uses excellent fabrics, and I have been milking the same few pairs for literally years.  Net-a-porter also has good sales for some basic things like pants, if you can wait that long.  I rarely buy full price.


----------



## ralz29

Wow, @Pishi , that's a lot of shoes! Sneak in a photo of them, too, please. Thanks for the suggestion about J.Crew. I should check that out. It's so hard to find a pair that fits right. You know the struggle, ladies, one that fits on the waist, the butt, the thighs and the knees. My favourite pants are my 12 pound H&M stretchy jeans. I have them in different colours and that's all I wear but they're too casual. Banana Republic seems to have some cute workwear but I can't think of many other brands. 
@Pishi sequins sounds so fun! It won't work for me I'm afraid


----------



## bakeacookie

I got my work pants from Banana and J crew, on the petit side. 

The banana I paid full price for but they are actually really nice work pants, and I needed them right away. The j crew I got on sale.

I like the dressier material of the Banana ones. 

It's a lot harder to do business casual for a woman. Men just wear button up and slacks and done. 

But I've seen colorful blouses and dresses, sandals and heels. It's more to err on the side of covered up as opposed to revealing and flashy. 

However, I've only worked at small companies so it may be more conservative or less depending on where you are.

H&M, Express, Gap, Ralph Lauren, Zara all have dress pants. It just depends on the cut and material. I wanted suit like material, so I ended up with my choices above. 

If you find it on super sale, St John is awesome. Lightweight, classic style (mine are straight cut?), and not low waist so no revealing anything. 

Nordstrom brand pants are nice too, but sometimes they're side zip only and I don't like those.


----------



## Mimmy

@ralz29, Unfortunately the link to the pants doesn't work for me. 

@Pishi, I'm right up there with the shoe count; 45. If I counted rubber flip flops, slippers and HK rain boots, I'm over 50! I have purged a lot, so I don't want to start donating, gifting or selling shoes that I still really like. Some are special occasion shoes; no I don't wear them a lot, but when I do they make me feel good.

I am aware of how many I have now; and I am trying extremely hard not to add more. I at least plan to follow the one in one out rule, and I really don't want to part with any of the others now. 

My work pants are mainly from J. Crew and Express (a brand I rarely see mentioned). Their short size fits me well, without needing alterations; a plus for me. 

One of my goals now is to buy clothes that are ethically sourced. This is a struggle for me. I don't want to be preachy or judgmental; it's just something I want to work on. I have had trouble finding out J. Crew's recent factory conditions/worker's treatment. I hope it's okay because I have a lot of their clothing. They have had past problems, but are supposed to have corrected them. I have not purchased anything from Express recently, but I will try to find out more about their sourcing too. 

One retailer I no longer buy from, used to be one of my favorites. Their tees are still my favorites, but I hope that I can find another brand, as some will need to be replaced. About 18 months ago this brand was shown to have children sewing. I will check on their practices again at some point, as I think companies are becoming aware that consumers are more interested in this now. 

I will move on from this topic though as there is a thread devoted entirely to this.


----------



## LVk8

@Mimmy I feel the same way which is why I only buy brands like that at Buffalo Exchange anymore.  If the clothes are already out there in the world, I feel like recycling is not contributing to more terrible factory labor / industrial waste conditions.  I read Overdressed & have seen a couple of the Netflix documentaries on fashion, it makes me super sad to think about too 

With that said even though 2 of my favorite wardrobe pieces in life are tank dresses from Express it would not surprise me to hear that their sourcing is similarly lackluster since they're owned by a private equity company these days.  As are a number of brands that get a lot of TPF love like Joie, Vince, etc.  

If you're looking for ethically sourced/good cause shoes, I do really like TOMS, they make really cute pairs not just the traditional Argentine flats anymore (although I do love my fuzzy on the inside flats).  I'm wearing TOMS booties today actually.  It's raining cats and dogs all week here, guessing we are on the fringe of the crazy storms that hit Louisiana.  

http://www.toms.com/featured-shops/oxblood-full-grain-leather-womens-leila-booties

I also have this pair which are open toe, sooooo comfy.  I think I remember you bought a similar-ish pair from Rag & Bone awhile back?

http://www.toms.com/featured-shops/stucco-suede-perforated-womens-majorca-peep-toe-booties

@bakeacookie I relate a lot to what you're saying about the fashion vs function. I think I've got my wardrobe down functionally since a lot of what I wear can be dressed up / down situationally with different accessories.  Luckily I work with mostly men so no one blinks an eye about what type of purse I'm carrying but almost everyone asks me for tips when they want to buy presents for their girlfriends / wives which I take as a style compliment!  

But... I do often find myself at odds with the "wtf did I spend this money for?" even if it is a spark joy item.  Even if I can afford it.  Even if I did purge other items.  I don't know I was just looking at my investment account earlier today & even though I have an objectively good start for someone my age what do I ever need another luxury bag for when that $1500 could be compound interesting and buying me some time in the future like @Pishi was saying?  And even though I do have a nest egg going if lord forbid I had a really terrible accident / other medical anomaly / life disaster that money could be gone SO FAST.  I dunno I can't tell if I'm being hard on myself or if this is a reasonable thought train.  Maybe I need to take a TPF hiatus.  Somehow I stumbled on the "In reply to how much debt you have" thread in Money Talks & read through the majority of it.  I wonder if my shopping over the years has been "in check" only because I am blessed with a high enough salary to offset it.  Believe me I appreciate my job so much but I also know that a job is not forever.  Anyway don't mind me with some potential deep thoughts this morning


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pishi said:


> So I had this random thought over the weekend.  To encourage me to shop from my closet, and to enjoy it, it might be fun to reacquaint myself with (and share with all of you) my favorite things. Maybe in categories.  My favorite couple pairs of jeans, and why they are so fabulous.  My favorite shoes, and what makes them so special.  My favorite one or two necklaces...the top that can do anything...maybe it's a lipstick that makes me feel glamorous.  I'm thinking it over.  Of course then I would have to take pictures and post them.  Would give me a chance to celebrate what I have, and what makes my style/wardrobe unique.  What do you guys think?  Would an exercise like this help you appreciate what you have and how functional/awesome your closet is?


this is a great idea!



LVk8 said:


> November shouldn't be too cold in SF but there's a strong change it may be raining so pack a cute trench!  Summer is so depressing in the Bay Area with the fog and the cold but September/October are glorious.  Source: used to live in SF.  Gorgeous city, loved it but I don't think I could handle gray Pac NW climates for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I was telling a friend yesterday that I heard 100 pieces of clothes across all seasons is considered a capsule wardrobe & I was promptly corrected.
> 
> I was reading a little bit about average shoes last night bc I was curious.  Consumer Reports did a study that says the average man has 12 pairs of shoes & the average woman has 27.  Then they also said that most women wear only 5 pairs of their shoes.  WAT.  I counted & have 22 pairs including everything down to each pair of flip flops, sport cleats, sneakers, tall boots, flats, heels, etc & all of it gets worn!  Then again I suppose we are a bunch who love clothes & fashion are not the average bear on the street.
> 
> My closet is supposed to be finished today.  EXCITING!


oooh, I'm excited for you!!



Pishi said:


> So, finally on my way home to Houston from Portland (work trip).  The nice thing about work trips is I can actually wear some of my work clothes and feel like an "adult".  Since I work from home most of the time, much of my hanging clothing mocks me.  I have no idea how many pieces I have -- I'll have to count when I get home.
> 
> If >27 pairs of shoes is excessive, you guys are going to fall over when I tell you how many pairs of shoes I have.  I probably have over 50 pairs.  Many, many high end designer, all heel heights, a lot of pumps.  I think that covers the boots, but I'm not sure.  I've been collecting boots for years.  I haven't added any new boots in the last few years because I feel like I barely wear what I have, esp with Houston's relatively short winters.  In addition to this I have my running shoes, my lifting sneaks, my flip-flops, one pair of Birks, and other assorted "comfy" shoes by Cydwoq.  And I've pruned quite a bit over the last year or so.  Shoes were always my things more than bags.
> 
> Given it's summer, I find myself reaching for my comfy shoes mostly, esp Birks to walk the dog and to run errands.
> 
> Thanks for taking up the "favorite" challenge ladies.  You are all right in line with what I was thinking I would come up with.  The basics that you reach for over and over again. I have a few of those, and now that I'm heading home I can hopefully post some pictures.  It will either be hanger pictures of me wearing them pictures...because I don't have a stylebook.
> 
> The things I love most: my Frank & Eileen denim shirt in large, which means that I don't feel constricted and it can be buttoned/tucked or thrown over a tee open for a more casual look.  My wedding dress is my fav -- I got it on super sale, and must post a picture of it, because it is lovely.  Of course I've not worn it more than once, but I have intentions of throwing a white blouse over it and wearing it out (it's a printed summer dress).  I've been searching for the elusive favorite black dress, one that is jersey, clingy enough but not too clingy, and well cut.
> 
> I also want to share my fav shoes, and my one or two fav pieces of jewelry.  Everything together creates that emotional sense of comfort, loveliness, and general joy.  Do you know what I mean?  When you put that certain combination on of clothing that you know looks good, and it bolsters your spirit?
> 
> Anyway, I know this sort of discussion benefits from photos, so I'll get on it.
> 
> And regarding being a minimalist -- clearly I am not.  You guys are showing me I have a long way to go...to be more discerning, and to be disciplined.  I'm glad to have good examples.


I'm in the mid-40 tally for shoes and I don't even consider myself a shoe person [emoji15]



LVk8 said:


> @Mimmy I feel the same way which is why I only buy brands like that at Buffalo Exchange anymore.  If the clothes are already out there in the world, I feel like recycling is not contributing to more terrible factory labor / industrial waste conditions.  I read Overdressed & have seen a couple of the Netflix documentaries on fashion, it makes me super sad to think about too
> 
> With that said even though 2 of my favorite wardrobe pieces in life are tank dresses from Express it would not surprise me to hear that their sourcing is similarly lackluster since they're owned by a private equity company these days.  As are a number of brands that get a lot of TPF love like Joie, Vince, etc.
> 
> If you're looking for ethically sourced/good cause shoes, I do really like TOMS, they make really cute pairs not just the traditional Argentine flats anymore (although I do love my fuzzy on the inside flats).  I'm wearing TOMS booties today actually.  It's raining cats and dogs all week here, guessing we are on the fringe of the crazy storms that hit Louisiana.
> 
> http://www.toms.com/featured-shops/oxblood-full-grain-leather-womens-leila-booties
> 
> I also have this pair which are open toe, sooooo comfy.  I think I remember you bought a similar-ish pair from Rag & Bone awhile back?
> 
> http://www.toms.com/featured-shops/stucco-suede-perforated-womens-majorca-peep-toe-booties
> 
> @bakeacookie I relate a lot to what you're saying about the fashion vs function. I think I've got my wardrobe down functionally since a lot of what I wear can be dressed up / down situationally with different accessories.  Luckily I work with mostly men so no one blinks an eye about what type of purse I'm carrying but almost everyone asks me for tips when they want to buy presents for their girlfriends / wives which I take as a style compliment!
> 
> But... I do often find myself at odds with the "wtf did I spend this money for?" even if it is a spark joy item.  Even if I can afford it.  Even if I did purge other items.  I don't know I was just looking at my investment account earlier today & even though I have an objectively good start for someone my age what do I ever need another luxury bag for when that $1500 could be compound interesting and buying me some time in the future like @Pishi was saying?  And even though I do have a nest egg going if lord forbid I had a really terrible accident / other medical anomaly / life disaster that money could be gone SO FAST.  I dunno I can't tell if I'm being hard on myself or if this is a reasonable thought train.  Maybe I need to take a TPF hiatus.  Somehow I stumbled on the "In reply to how much debt you have" thread in Money Talks & read through the majority of it.  I wonder if my shopping over the years has been "in check" only because I am blessed with a high enough salary to offset it.  Believe me I appreciate my job so much but I also know that a job is not forever.  Anyway don't mind me with some potential deep thoughts this morning


I can really relate to this. I think I do well in terms of being financially responsible but in the last couple years I've been really beating myself up for buying things, period, because I know I have enough and that money can be used towards savings. I have all my savings covered and stuff from an early age but I still feel bad, especially when an item gets used up or passed on.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, I would love to chime in, but don't have much time.  We just got to Santa Barbara, had to do a big detour, due to a fire that had just broken out close this afternoon, these fires are really terrible.
Thanks for all the good wishes, boys got antibiotics, they're tough cookies. Everybody's great. 
Shoes: I've admitted earlier in this thread how many I have, don't know right now. You're all fine, Just call me Imelda. 
@Eggtart are you back from the trip? How was the wedding? How did your wardrobe turn out?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

bakeacookie said:


> So favorites.
> 
> My favorite polo is by Burberry. They have the rounded collar and cute poof sleeves! I have it in black and navy and will probably get it in another color. I like that it's feminine but still work appropriate.
> 
> A favorite in the trouser department is a pair from Banana Republic. I have other brands and other pairs but this fit right off the rack! That's rare. It is in a heavy material, similar to men's trousers. So I reach for these trousers first, especially if I know I need to look put together.
> 
> Another effortless item are my Ferragamo flats in black. I have two pairs of these to rotate. [emoji28]
> If my SA didn't stop me, I would've bought a back up pair. I seriously love these flats.
> 
> View attachment 3441291
> 
> 
> 
> Did I do this right? Haha



May I ask what app are using? I've downloaded Pureple as it's a free app but some use style book. New on this thread so would appreciate it help  xx


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ladies, I would love to chime in, but don't have much time.  We just got to Santa Barbara, had to do a big detour, due to a fire that had just broken out close this afternoon, these fires are really terrible.
> Thanks for all the good wishes, boys got antibiotics, they're tough cookies. Everybody's great.
> Shoes: I've admitted earlier in this thread how many I have, don't know right now. You're all fine, Just call me Imelda.
> @Eggtart are you back from the trip? How was the wedding? How did your wardrobe turn out?



Hope you're having a great time and glad your boys are on the mend. Yes, I'm back! The wedding was lovely and perfectly suited my sil and now-Bil. It was sooooo hot there that tshirt and shorts were what cut it un the end - less clothing, the better. Everyone was just sweating like crazy.


----------



## ralz29

Glad your boys are better, @Marylin and stay safe with the fires

@eggtartapproved did you wear shorts+tshirt or did you go with one of the dresses? What shoes did you choose? By the way you're describing the weather, it will make for some funny pictures to laugh at in a couple years. Glad to hear you had a good time

Still on the hunt for officewear here. I'm mainly looking since I'm currently broke but I'm taking notes of things I like. I went into Topshop to find the pink pants and they weren't as cute in real life. I imagined them a lot more tailored but they were made of some very soft (slightly fuzzy even) cottony material. The little dots were velvet, which I thought was a nice touch but other than that I felt like they looked like PJs (see photos and excuse the bad quality). I also don't like how they bunch up bellow the knee, I prefer something slimmer. 




Today I went out to look for pants/skirts to go with this blazer that I have: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/6e/f7/cc/6ef7cc69508b7d67cb0c890041ac7279.jpg  It's very dark blue so kinda hard to find a good match. Any suggestions? I was thinking about something patterned like the photo. Anyways, I went into H&M and found the perfect fitting slacks. They're super stretchy and slim around my calf, and they're tailored enough to not look like leggings. Even the white ones looked good on me and I never wear white bottoms. What's more they were only 12 pounds! I'll get them in most colours probably. Right now I only got a patterned pair, which I thought looked nice with the blazer. What do you think? 




They also had some nice tailored dresses in there. The hunt will continue over the next 1-2 months.


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Hope you're having a great time and glad your boys are on the mend. Yes, I'm back! The wedding was lovely and perfectly suited my sil and now-Bil. It was sooooo hot there that tshirt and shorts were what cut it un the end - less clothing, the better. Everyone was just sweating like crazy.


Welcome back! It must have been incredibly hot!!! What was the bride wearing?!?



ralz29 said:


> Glad your boys are better, @Marylin and stay safe with the fires
> 
> @eggtartapproved did you wear shorts+tshirt or did you go with one of the dresses? What shoes did you choose? By the way you're describing the weather, it will make for some funny pictures to laugh at in a couple years. Glad to hear you had a good time
> 
> Still on the hunt for officewear here. I'm mainly looking since I'm currently broke but I'm taking notes of things I like. I went into Topshop to find the pink pants and they weren't as cute in real life. I imagined them a lot more tailored but they were made of some very soft (slightly fuzzy even) cottony material. The little dots were velvet, which I thought was a nice touch but other than that I felt like they looked like PJs (see photos and excuse the bad quality). I also don't like how they bunch up bellow the knee, I prefer something slimmer.
> View attachment 3444801
> View attachment 3444800
> 
> 
> Today I went out to look for pants/skirts to go with this blazer that I have: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/6e/f7/cc/6ef7cc69508b7d67cb0c890041ac7279.jpg  It's very dark blue so kinda hard to find a good match. Any suggestions? I was thinking about something patterned like the photo. Anyways, I went into H&M and found the perfect fitting slacks. They're super stretchy and slim around my calf, and they're tailored enough to not look like leggings. Even the white ones looked good on me and I never wear white bottoms. What's more they were only 12 pounds! I'll get them in most colours probably. Right now I only got a patterned pair, which I thought looked nice with the blazer. What do you think?
> View attachment 3444793
> View attachment 3444796
> 
> 
> They also had some nice tailored dresses in there. The hunt will continue over the next 1-2 months.



Great blazer!!!!! The HM trousers are fab, theprint is lovely. Are you planning to wear it with flats or high heels?

Uniqlo, Cos and Banana Republic do sometimes does great office trousers. These is for Uniqlo, for example


----------



## ralz29

MinaAnais said:


> Great blazer!!!!! The HM trousers are fab, theprint is lovely. Are you planning to wear it with flats or high heels?
> 
> Uniqlo, Cos and Banana Republic do sometimes does great office trousers. These is for Uniqlo, for example



Thanks, Mina! Those are so cute! Pink always gets me and that tone is gorgeous. It seems to be popular this season. Ideally I'd wear them with heels but the office allows flats so I'd probably wear them when I don't have the energy for heels. I have a pair of black patent kitten heels which will be my go-to office shoes. Does anybody else find kitten heels a bit weird to walk in, though? My foot expects a heel but when I make a step it doesn't sense the heel and it gets confused. It's the same feeling like when you expect an extra step at the end of a staircase. I suppose I need to get used to them around the house frst


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Glad your boys are better, @Marylin and stay safe with the fires
> 
> @eggtartapproved did you wear shorts+tshirt or did you go with one of the dresses? What shoes did you choose? By the way you're describing the weather, it will make for some funny pictures to laugh at in a couple years. Glad to hear you had a good time
> 
> Still on the hunt for officewear here. I'm mainly looking since I'm currently broke but I'm taking notes of things I like. I went into Topshop to find the pink pants and they weren't as cute in real life. I imagined them a lot more tailored but they were made of some very soft (slightly fuzzy even) cottony material. The little dots were velvet, which I thought was a nice touch but other than that I felt like they looked like PJs (see photos and excuse the bad quality). I also don't like how they bunch up bellow the knee, I prefer something slimmer.
> View attachment 3444801
> View attachment 3444800
> 
> 
> Today I went out to look for pants/skirts to go with this blazer that I have: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/6e/f7/cc/6ef7cc69508b7d67cb0c890041ac7279.jpg  It's very dark blue so kinda hard to find a good match. Any suggestions? I was thinking about something patterned like the photo. Anyways, I went into H&M and found the perfect fitting slacks. They're super stretchy and slim around my calf, and they're tailored enough to not look like leggings. Even the white ones looked good on me and I never wear white bottoms. What's more they were only 12 pounds! I'll get them in most colours probably. Right now I only got a patterned pair, which I thought looked nice with the blazer. What do you think?
> View attachment 3444793
> View attachment 3444796
> 
> 
> They also had some nice tailored dresses in there. The hunt will continue over the next 1-2 months.


I like the blazer and patterned pants combo a lot, and the blazer looks great!


----------



## bakeacookie

ralz29 said:


> Glad your boys are better, @Marylin and stay safe with the fires
> 
> @eggtartapproved did you wear shorts+tshirt or did you go with one of the dresses? What shoes did you choose? By the way you're describing the weather, it will make for some funny pictures to laugh at in a couple years. Glad to hear you had a good time
> 
> Still on the hunt for officewear here. I'm mainly looking since I'm currently broke but I'm taking notes of things I like. I went into Topshop to find the pink pants and they weren't as cute in real life. I imagined them a lot more tailored but they were made of some very soft (slightly fuzzy even) cottony material. The little dots were velvet, which I thought was a nice touch but other than that I felt like they looked like PJs (see photos and excuse the bad quality). I also don't like how they bunch up bellow the knee, I prefer something slimmer.
> View attachment 3444801
> View attachment 3444800
> 
> 
> Today I went out to look for pants/skirts to go with this blazer that I have: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/6e/f7/cc/6ef7cc69508b7d67cb0c890041ac7279.jpg  It's very dark blue so kinda hard to find a good match. Any suggestions? I was thinking about something patterned like the photo. Anyways, I went into H&M and found the perfect fitting slacks. They're super stretchy and slim around my calf, and they're tailored enough to not look like leggings. Even the white ones looked good on me and I never wear white bottoms. What's more they were only 12 pounds! I'll get them in most colours probably. Right now I only got a patterned pair, which I thought looked nice with the blazer. What do you think?
> View attachment 3444793
> View attachment 3444796
> 
> 
> They also had some nice tailored dresses in there. The hunt will continue over the next 1-2 months.



I love the blazer and the patterned pants! 

Uniqlo is also a good place for basic workwear.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Welcome back! It must have been incredibly hot!!! What was the bride wearing?!?


This is what my sil wore. She also wore a traditional Korean dress called a hangbok, but I don't have a picture of that yet.
	

		
			
		

		
	



@ralz29 I ended up wearing the purple dress and some wedges since it was all in a garden. I'm glad I chose something dark since I was sweating like crazy. Dh, bil, fil's shirts were all soaked through and they had to bring a change of shirts haha.
View attachment 3446122


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hm, not sure why it's not showing.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, not sure why it's not showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446123


You look so pretty! And happy! Your sil's dress is georgous!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, not sure why it's not showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446123



Beautiful, eggtart! I think that you made the right choice. Your sil's dress is beautiful too!


----------



## bakeacookie

What would one wear to visit someone's boss?

By someone, I mean DBF. And his boss has invited us to his home for dinner. 

What do I wear? [emoji33]
I'm almost toying with buying a new dress lol, but if someone can convince me to shop my own wardrobe for this, it would be better. The last thing I need is a new dress.


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> What would one wear to visit someone's boss?
> 
> By someone, I mean DBF. And his boss has invited us to his home for dinner.
> 
> What do I wear? [emoji33]
> I'm almost toying with buying a new dress lol, but if someone can convince me to shop my own wardrobe for this, it would be better. The last thing I need is a new dress.



Okay, so many questions.  Have you met his boss (and/or boss' partner) before? Is he formal? What kind of business is your DBF in, and is it a formal sort of business (finance, high end banking, etc)? Is it a week day or a weekend? Ist is a sit down dinner or is it a bbq?  Will there be other people there? I would also ask your DBF for info about his boss.

If I were in your shoes, assuming it's a sit down on a weekend and other people are attending, I would probably wear something conservative, probably a sheath dress with some pretty pumps and some understated jewelry. Or a nice jumpsuit.  You also can't go wrong with a nice pair of slacks and a cute top.  I would definitely not go shopping.  =)  But I say this as someone who literally took half of her clothes out of her closet and stuck them in an upstairs bedroom to create some space. More on that later.


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> Okay, so many questions.  Have you met his boss (and/or boss' partner) before? Is he formal? What kind of business is your DBF in, and is it a formal sort of business (finance, high end banking, etc)? Is it a week day or a weekend? Ist is a sit down dinner or is it a bbq?  Will there be other people there? I would also ask your DBF for info about his boss.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, assuming it's a sit down on a weekend and other people are attending, I would probably wear something conservative, probably a sheath dress with some pretty pumps and some understated jewelry. Or a nice jumpsuit.  You also can't go wrong with a nice pair of slacks and a cute top.  I would definitely not go shopping.  =)  But I say this as someone who literally took half of her clothes out of her closet and stuck them in an upstairs bedroom to create some space. More on that later.



More questions to ask DBF! Haha. 

Never met anyone from his work before, unless they came from the same Uni as us. So first meeting! They are in a semi formal environment (jackets and collars but no tie necessary) , DBF is in aerospace. Weekend, dinner. Just us and the boss and wife. They work together a lot so I guess I was mentioned several times, so I guess it's time to meet. 

All I know about the boss is that they are both into designer stuff, Lol. I guess that's how they became buddies beyond work stuff. 

I have some dresses, I'll get some info from DBF, I'm sure this is supposed to be uber casual and fun and here I am stressing about looking like a good and supportive GF (because I am). I know I have an outfit suitable enough for anything, except black tie haha, so I should shop my closet.


----------



## Pishi

So yesterday DH and I went thru my clothes to identify the "essentials". I've been feeling overwhelmed by all my stuff. I wanted to distill what was most wearable...and then wear it. So I removed (I kid you not) at least four pairs of pants, 20 dresses, four skirts, and five tops. I put three pairs of jeans in the donation pile plus one top. And I put aside one more pair of shoes to give away. Here's where I ended up


----------



## Pishi

My next step will be to replicate my wardrobe in Stylebook.  That should be an interesting exercise. I am also restless for cooler weather, which sort of inspired this whole exercise. I'll be getting rid of all the shorts, summer tees, summer slip on dresses, etc.  And I'll pull out my limited number of sweaters.  I also want to bring my coats front and center.  I have my eye on two specific pieces to round out my wardrobe.  One is a pair of Stuart Weitzman OTK heeled boots.  The other is a cream colored long skirt by Tibi.  I will post photos of each in context of what I have, so you guys can comment.


----------



## liznaj

eggtartapproved said:


> Hm, not sure why it's not showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446123


You look great! So does your sil 


bakeacookie said:


> More questions to ask DBF! Haha.
> 
> Never met anyone from his work before, unless they came from the same Uni as us. So first meeting! They are in a semi formal environment (jackets and collars but no tie necessary) , DBF is in aerospace. Weekend, dinner. Just us and the boss and wife. They work together a lot so I guess I was mentioned several times, so I guess it's time to meet.
> 
> All I know about the boss is that they are both into designer stuff, Lol. I guess that's how they became buddies beyond work stuff.
> 
> I have some dresses, I'll get some info from DBF, I'm sure this is supposed to be uber casual and fun and here I am stressing about looking like a good and supportive GF (because I am). I know I have an outfit suitable enough for anything, except black tie haha, so I should shop my closet.


Definitely shop your closet and Pishi already asked all the great questions  don't be too stressed or worried!


Pishi said:


> So yesterday DH and I went thru my clothes to identify the "essentials". I've been feeling overwhelmed by all my stuff. I wanted to distill what was most wearable...and then wear it. So I removed (I kid you not) at least four pairs of pants, 20 dresses, four skirts, and five tops. I put three pairs of jeans in the donation pile plus one top. And I put aside one more pair of shoes to give away. Here's where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446534
> View attachment 3446535
> View attachment 3446536
> View attachment 3446537
> View attachment 3446538


Good job! I gave myself a shock too when I got rid of 20+ dresses and 10+ tops, didn't know I was keeping that much stuff I didn't like that much or need! Your closet looks really nice anf spacious by the way


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> This is what my sil wore. She also wore a traditional Korean dress called a hangbok, but I don't have a picture of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446117
> 
> @ralz29 I ended up wearing the purple dress and some wedges since it was all in a garden. I'm glad I chose something dark since I was sweating like crazy. Dh, bil, fil's shirts were all soaked through and they had to bring a change of shirts haha.
> View attachment 3446122



Beautiful bride! The purple dress is fab, I really like the shape! It looks like you had an amazing time!!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Pishi said:


> So yesterday DH and I went thru my clothes to identify the "essentials". I've been feeling overwhelmed by all my stuff. I wanted to distill what was most wearable...and then wear it. So I removed (I kid you not) at least four pairs of pants, 20 dresses, four skirts, and five tops. I put three pairs of jeans in the donation pile plus one top. And I put aside one more pair of shoes to give away. Here's where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446534
> View attachment 3446535
> View attachment 3446536
> View attachment 3446537
> View attachment 3446538



Very nice colour palette - good reminder that I need to add more neutrals


----------



## Pishi

MinaAnais said:


> Very nice colour palette - good reminder that I need to add more neutrals


Funny you should say that...what I removed was mostly the colored/printed stuff because I just wanted more neutrals.  And the pieces I want to add are neutral.  I did realize I have a lot of black.  So for now, no more black!


----------



## ralz29

@eggtartapproved the dress looks even better in natural light! Such a nice pattern and it looks great on you!
@bakeacookie if it weren't super casual you could have worn that new cream dress. A weekend home dinner at home to me sounds like pumps + trousers and a nice top or sweater/cardigan. Add a nice necklace, too.
@Pishi well done on clearing so much stuff! You could have kept some of the colour, though. You might miss it in a couple months. As it is, it does look like you've picked pieces with the next season in mind. It looks complete, though, like everything will go with everything, which is a great thing and something I struggle with myself. I really like that floaty white shirt with the ruffle sleeves.


----------



## MinaAnais

Pishi said:


> Funny you should say that...what I removed was mostly the colored/printed stuff because I just wanted more neutrals.  And the pieces I want to add are neutral.  I did realize I have a lot of black.  So for now, no more black!



Wow! You  did a great job as it looks very well balanced! My wardrobe has currently too much blue,  I think a few neutral basics could add some variety!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Thanks, everyone! We had a great time!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> More questions to ask DBF! Haha.
> 
> Never met anyone from his work before, unless they came from the same Uni as us. So first meeting! They are in a semi formal environment (jackets and collars but no tie necessary) , DBF is in aerospace. Weekend, dinner. Just us and the boss and wife. They work together a lot so I guess I was mentioned several times, so I guess it's time to meet.
> 
> All I know about the boss is that they are both into designer stuff, Lol. I guess that's how they became buddies beyond work stuff.
> 
> I have some dresses, I'll get some info from DBF, I'm sure this is supposed to be uber casual and fun and here I am stressing about looking like a good and supportive GF (because I am). I know I have an outfit suitable enough for anything, except black tie haha, so I should shop my closet.



Definitely get a bit more info from DBF, bake. I am sure you can shop your closet!


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> My next step will be to replicate my wardrobe in Stylebook.  That should be an interesting exercise. I am also restless for cooler weather, which sort of inspired this whole exercise. I'll be getting rid of all the shorts, summer tees, summer slip on dresses, etc.  And I'll pull out my limited number of sweaters.  I also want to bring my coats front and center.  I have my eye on two specific pieces to round out my wardrobe.  One is a pair of Stuart Weitzman OTK heeled boots.  The other is a cream colored long skirt by Tibi.  I will post photos of each in context of what I have, so you guys can comment.



Ahh, putting it all into Stylebook. Now the fun begins, Pishi! The initial picture taking can be somewhat time consuming, but once that is done, it really is much easier. For newer clothing, you can find stock photos. 

Looking forward to seeing what you post!


----------



## Pishi

Ralz29, so, I didn't actually get rid of anything.  I just shifted all the stuff I didn't want to look at routinely to an upstairs bedroom closet.  There are some pieces I'm really very attached to, so I won't get rid of them.  But for now, they were making my eyes tired.  The floaty white shirt is actually a romper I picked up in New Orleans a few weeks back.  It's super fun and flirty. Holding on to my rompers downstairs (I have 3) until the weather turns.

Excessive summer makes me cranky. I can't wait for fall!  Though the halloween stuff out at the grocery store just kills me -- way too soon for the end of October.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> So yesterday DH and I went thru my clothes to identify the "essentials". I've been feeling overwhelmed by all my stuff. I wanted to distill what was most wearable...and then wear it. So I removed (I kid you not) at least four pairs of pants, 20 dresses, four skirts, and five tops. I put three pairs of jeans in the donation pile plus one top. And I put aside one more pair of shoes to give away. Here's where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446534
> View attachment 3446535
> View attachment 3446536
> View attachment 3446537
> View attachment 3446538


Thanks for posting this. This is a wonderful wardrobe to shop, versatile and well organized! It must be a pleasure to get dressed every day"


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> What would one wear to visit someone's boss?
> 
> By someone, I mean DBF. And his boss has invited us to his home for dinner.
> 
> What do I wear? [emoji33]
> I'm almost toying with buying a new dress lol, but if someone can convince me to shop my own wardrobe for this, it would be better. The last thing I need is a new dress.


Do you have a fall back outfit, the one that makes you feel good everytime you put it on? That's what I'd go with. Nothing too revealing, not too colorful and not too expensive looking. It should support your natural beauty. They won't judge you by what you wear, but by how you are. If you're comfortable and happy and natural, this is what they will think of you.


----------



## Pishi

Ladies, a quick report on the effectiveness of "less is more"...when you're in the mood for it, anyway.  So I had to pack for Portland last night, and I stood in my closet and looked around.  It took me about 10 mins to gather clothes for 6 days of travel.  It was amazingly easy, and I didn't have to think much about it. I also chose to stay within this pared down closet, instead of going upstairs to look there too.  I ended up picking a dress I wouldn't normally have for the weekend, which was nice because then I use more of my wardrobe.  And makeup packing was even easier.  I had literally taken away half of the stuff in my makeup drawer.  I love the simplicity of what I had left: five lipsticks, one eyeshadow palette, three eyeshadow sticks, two blushes, three eyeliners, mascara, a highlighter, and some foundation.  That is it.  I just put what I needed in a bag, knowing I couldn't wrong, and zipped it up.   It was awesome.

That's not to say I won't get bored of what I have or need more excitement, including sparkly eyeshadow.  But it was fun.

On other notes, I have reconsidered the Aquazurra sandals and will return them in favor of a pair of OTK Stuart Weitzman boots in Walnut suede. I needed a new pair of brown boots, and this just makes more sense.  I will think about the Aquazurra at the end of the year if they go on sale and I still want them.


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> Ladies, a quick report on the effectiveness of "less is more"...when you're in the mood for it, anyway.  So I had to pack for Portland last night, and I stood in my closet and looked around.  It took me about 10 mins to gather clothes for 6 days of travel.  It was amazingly easy, and I didn't have to think much about it. I also chose to stay within this pared down closet, instead of going upstairs to look there too.  I ended up picking a dress I wouldn't normally have for the weekend, which was nice because then I use more of my wardrobe.  And makeup packing was even easier.  I had literally taken away half of the stuff in my makeup drawer.  I love the simplicity of what I had left: five lipsticks, one eyeshadow palette, three eyeshadow sticks, two blushes, three eyeliners, mascara, a highlighter, and some foundation.  That is it.  I just put what I needed in a bag, knowing I couldn't wrong, and zipped it up.   It was awesome.
> 
> That's not to say I won't get bored of what I have or need more excitement, including sparkly eyeshadow.  But it was fun.
> 
> On other notes, I have reconsidered the Aquazurra sandals and will return them in favor of a pair of OTK Stuart Weitzman boots in Walnut suede. I needed a new pair of brown boots, and this just makes more sense.  I will think about the Aquazurra at the end of the year if they go on sale and I still want them.



It's funny you posted this, Pishi. I was looking into my closet today, and although I wouldn't call it minimalist by any stretch; it made me happy. [emoji3]At least everything wasn't all squished together, as it was a couple of years ago. 

Baby steps...[emoji1348]

OTK, Stuart Weitzman boots sound like a great choice! I now own 3 pairs of Rag & Bone boots, and I live in FL!! I have other boots too; temptation.[emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Pishi

Mimmy, my prob is that I take too good care of things! I have boots I bought in 2008 that still look awesome. But I don't have anything like SW OTK. So even tho I live in Houston...I'm going to get them!


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> Mimmy, my prob is that I take too good care of things! I have boots I bought in 2008 that still look awesome. But I don't have anything like SW OTK. So even tho I live in Houston...I'm going to get them!



Ahh, another warm climate. I know what you mean about taking good care of things; makes it hard to part with them!  

I think the SW, OTK boots will be great for Fall. [emoji262]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pishi said:


> Ladies, a quick report on the effectiveness of "less is more"...when you're in the mood for it, anyway.  So I had to pack for Portland last night, and I stood in my closet and looked around.  It took me about 10 mins to gather clothes for 6 days of travel.  It was amazingly easy, and I didn't have to think much about it. I also chose to stay within this pared down closet, instead of going upstairs to look there too.  I ended up picking a dress I wouldn't normally have for the weekend, which was nice because then I use more of my wardrobe.  And makeup packing was even easier.  I had literally taken away half of the stuff in my makeup drawer.  I love the simplicity of what I had left: five lipsticks, one eyeshadow palette, three eyeshadow sticks, two blushes, three eyeliners, mascara, a highlighter, and some foundation.  That is it.  I just put what I needed in a bag, knowing I couldn't wrong, and zipped it up.   It was awesome.
> 
> That's not to say I won't get bored of what I have or need more excitement, including sparkly eyeshadow.  But it was fun.
> 
> On other notes, I have reconsidered the Aquazurra sandals and will return them in favor of a pair of OTK Stuart Weitzman boots in Walnut suede. I needed a new pair of brown boots, and this just makes more sense.  I will think about the Aquazurra at the end of the year if they go on sale and I still want them.


That's awesome!!!! Have a great trip!


----------



## Marylin

Work trousers by Ann Taylor. I went there today and got a great pair. Even though I love the flare fit that was posted earlier, it just doesn't look good on me. So I got these. Not the only item I got. Will post soon. Seems like I haven't lost my shopping mojo after all....


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3449659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work trousers by Ann Taylor. I went there today and got a great pair. Even though I love the flare fit that was posted earlier, it just doesn't look good on me. So I got these. Not the only item I got. Will post soon. Seems like I haven't lost my shopping mojo after all....



I never thought that you lost your shopping mojo, Marylin! The pants are great!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to know that I'm not  the only one going through the minimising my wardrobe "phase" and love to share my progress with you [emoji4]:






It is still too much clothes for me. By the time we finish our walk-in closet project, I'd love to have half of what I have now. I also downloaded the Stylebook app and I'm taking pix for the moment. 

Thanks for letting me share 

Would be very interesting to see everyone's closet. 

Xo


----------



## Marylin

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to know that I'm not  the only one going through the minimising my wardrobe "phase" and love to share my progress with you [emoji4]:
> 
> View attachment 3449948
> 
> View attachment 3449949
> 
> 
> It is still too much clothes for me. By the time we finish our walk-in closet project, I'd love to have half of what I have now. I also downloaded the Stylebook app and I'm taking pix for the moment.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Would be very interesting to see everyone's closet.
> 
> Xo


Walk-in-closet sounds very exciting! Is it going to be in that room? stylebook is a great way to get an overview not just on what you own,but also on what you actually wear. Love the accessories I can see,but where are your shoes?


----------



## ralz29

Love the pants, @Marylin Can't wait to see your other purchases!
@Rosy's Luxury Closet please keep us updated on your project. Your wardrobe looks nice, do you have any strategy on how you're going to minimize it?


----------



## LVk8

Pishi said:


> Mimmy, my prob is that I take too good care of things! I have boots I bought in 2008 that still look awesome. But I don't have anything like SW OTK. So even tho I live in Houston...I'm going to get them!



I have a flat pair of Cole Haan boots that are slightly over the knee & I love them in TX for half the year.  We are just in the half of the year where anything heavier than booties or cowboy boots is a non-starter!

I'm moving today.  Minor closet mishap with the new closet will have to explain it all later when I have time and pix.  Hasta luego amigos!


----------



## astromantic

After my last post asking how many pairs of jeans one should own... I couldn't bring myself to bring it down to less than 12. I will just wear them until they ruin. This summer has been really muggy and I was only able to wear two pairs (both were light coloured and either loose cut or thin fabric). Otherwise I lived in dresses and skirts. 

^*6 Marylin, nice pants! I'm always eyeing patterned trousers but can't bring my self to pull the trigger because my hips and thighs are the biggest part and i always aim to draw attention away from there. Even that pattern isn't subtle enough for me.

Eggtartapproved, saw a pic of your dress choice further back, that dress really flattered you!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I have a flat pair of Cole Haan boots that are slightly over the knee & I love them in TX for half the year.  We are just in the half of the year where anything heavier than booties or cowboy boots is a non-starter!
> 
> I'm moving today.  Minor closet mishap with the new closet will have to explain it all later when I have time and pix.  Hasta luego amigos!


Good luck with the move! Hopefully the closet issue will be solved quickly.


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> After my last post asking how many pairs of jeans one should own... I couldn't bring myself to bring it down to less than 12. I will just wear them until they ruin. This summer has been really muggy and I was only able to wear two pairs (both were light coloured and either loose cut or thin fabric). Otherwise I lived in dresses and skirts.
> 
> ^*6 Marylin, nice pants! I'm always eyeing patterned trousers but can't bring my self to pull the trigger because my hips and thighs are the biggest part and i always aim to draw attention away from there. Even that pattern isn't subtle enough for me.
> 
> Eggtartapproved, saw a pic of your dress choice further back, that dress really flattered you!



Actually my hips and thighs are rather big compared to the rest of my body too, but I like all my patterned pants. The key seems to be that they shouldn't sit too high and to show some ankle. Next time you see a pair you like, you might just want to give it a try?


----------



## eggtartapproved

astromantic said:


> After my last post asking how many pairs of jeans one should own... I couldn't bring myself to bring it down to less than 12. I will just wear them until they ruin. This summer has been really muggy and I was only able to wear two pairs (both were light coloured and either loose cut or thin fabric). Otherwise I lived in dresses and skirts.
> 
> ^*6 Marylin, nice pants! I'm always eyeing patterned trousers but can't bring my self to pull the trigger because my hips and thighs are the biggest part and i always aim to draw attention away from there. Even that pattern isn't subtle enough for me.
> 
> Eggtartapproved, saw a pic of your dress choice further back, that dress really flattered you!


Thank you! It's actually my favourite dress haha. 
I think just wearing out the jeans you have now is a great idea - at one time, I was also trying to get my jeans numbers under control and after giving away what I could, I just let them wear down. I wore down my gray jeans and had been on the lookout for replacements but I think I'll just wait on them until I really get down to the minimum before replacing them - while I loved them and they were a staple piece, i've been able to replace them with other alternatives I already own.


----------



## LVk8

@Rosy's Luxury Closet are you going to do closet reno updates on your insta?  I should have posted mine, lol.  Maybe I'll make a collage of my pix.

Anyway my closet issue has been solved and now everything's gravy.  I'll have to make time later on to upload the pix to imgur so I can share them here.  Unpacking feels like it takes FOREVER!  I am already really tired of going through boxes and not finding what I'm looking for & am aware that's probably going to be my life the next 3 weeks.  This morning I was looking for undies, checked my phone to find out what time it was, had an "OH Ffffffffffffffffffffff" moment bc it was 9:10 & I had a 9:30 mtg at work.  FYI I'm usually in the office by 8:30.  Grabbed the first dress hanging in my closet and put on lipstick in the car.  Sunglasses on top of head as a headband for function not fashion.  Hot mess dot org.

But with that said I have all my clothes hanging and art on most of the walls so it feels homey even if I still have to unpack the clothes that belong in the dresser, most of the kitchen & the 2d bedroom 

Jeans: I only have 3 pairs now.  White, blue, purple.  I'm not much of a pants person, even when I have to dress up for work I am more inclined towards pencil skirts and dresses with a suit jacket.  But there was a time when I prob had upwards of 10 pairs of jeans & considered them all necessary, haha.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> @Rosy's Luxury Closet are you going to do closet reno updates on your insta?  I should have posted mine, lol.  Maybe I'll make a collage of my pix.
> 
> Anyway my closet issue has been solved and now everything's gravy.  I'll have to make time later on to upload the pix to imgur so I can share them here.  Unpacking feels like it takes FOREVER!  I am already really tired of going through boxes and not finding what I'm looking for & am aware that's probably going to be my life the next 3 weeks.  This morning I was looking for undies, checked my phone to find out what time it was, had an "OH Ffffffffffffffffffffff" moment bc it was 9:10 & I had a 9:30 mtg at work.  FYI I'm usually in the office by 8:30.  Grabbed the first dress hanging in my closet and put on lipstick in the car.  Sunglasses on top of head as a headband for function not fashion.  Hot mess dot org.
> 
> But with that said I have all my clothes hanging and art on most of the walls so it feels homey even if I still have to unpack the clothes that belong in the dresser, most of the kitchen & the 2d bedroom
> 
> Jeans: I only have 3 pairs now.  White, blue, purple.  I'm not much of a pants person, even when I have to dress up for work I am more inclined towards pencil skirts and dresses with a suit jacket.  But there was a time when I prob had upwards of 10 pairs of jeans & considered them all necessary, haha.



Hang in there! Moving is a terrible, but also exciting! Don't try to do everything at once, sometimes you have to live in a place for a while.


----------



## ralz29

@LVk8 sorry to hear you had a stressful morning, but things will settle soon. Who knows, you might rediscover things whilst unpacking or something you haven't worn in a while might come up on top of the 'easiest to reach for' pile.
I'm moving into my new place on Thursday (I was staying at an airbnb while I find a flat) so I'll have to repack everything I brought tomorrow. I didn't make myself too comfortable over the past few weeks so it shouldn't take long. The two places are half an hour walk from each other so I think I'll put things in bags and make a few trips back and forth. It'll be a good exercise. I'll take the bus for transporting my suitcases with heavier things inside. Next week I'll have my winter stuff sent to me from back home and I'm quite excited about that even though it's still summer.
On that note, are you ladies planning to expand your next season's wardrobe and how? I'd like to stick to what I have but I gave away my black ankle boots last year so I will be on the lookout for some new ones. I also need (want) a black winter coat.  I see @Pishi is looking for OTK boots, what else is on your wish lists?


----------



## eggtartapproved

LVk8 said:


> @Rosy's Luxury Closet are you going to do closet reno updates on your insta?  I should have posted mine, lol.  Maybe I'll make a collage of my pix.
> 
> Anyway my closet issue has been solved and now everything's gravy.  I'll have to make time later on to upload the pix to imgur so I can share them here.  Unpacking feels like it takes FOREVER!  I am already really tired of going through boxes and not finding what I'm looking for & am aware that's probably going to be my life the next 3 weeks.  This morning I was looking for undies, checked my phone to find out what time it was, had an "OH Ffffffffffffffffffffff" moment bc it was 9:10 & I had a 9:30 mtg at work.  FYI I'm usually in the office by 8:30.  Grabbed the first dress hanging in my closet and put on lipstick in the car.  Sunglasses on top of head as a headband for function not fashion.  Hot mess dot org.
> 
> But with that said I have all my clothes hanging and art on most of the walls so it feels homey even if I still have to unpack the clothes that belong in the dresser, most of the kitchen & the 2d bedroom
> 
> Jeans: I only have 3 pairs now.  White, blue, purple.  I'm not much of a pants person, even when I have to dress up for work I am more inclined towards pencil skirts and dresses with a suit jacket.  But there was a time when I prob had upwards of 10 pairs of jeans & considered them all necessary, haha.


yay! congrats to your new home and closet! so exciting! 



ralz29 said:


> @LVk8 sorry to hear you had a stressful morning, but things will settle soon. Who knows, you might rediscover things whilst unpacking or something you haven't worn in a while might come up on top of the 'easiest to reach for' pile.
> I'm moving into my new place on Thursday (I was staying at an airbnb while I find a flat) so I'll have to repack everything I brought tomorrow. I didn't make myself too comfortable over the past few weeks so it shouldn't take long. The two places are half an hour walk from each other so I think I'll put things in bags and make a few trips back and forth. It'll be a good exercise. I'll take the bus for transporting my suitcases with heavier things inside. Next week I'll have my winter stuff sent to me from back home and I'm quite excited about that even though it's still summer.
> On that note, are you ladies planning to expand your next season's wardrobe and how? I'd like to stick to what I have but I gave away my black ankle boots last year so I will be on the lookout for some new ones. I also need (want) a black winter coat.  I see @Pishi is looking for OTK boots, what else is on your wish lists?


good luck with your move! Good question - I don't think I will be expanding my wardobe for the upcoming season. Earlier this year I was able to pick up some items for the cooler weather so I think I'm ok. The only thing I've been on the look out for that I still haven't found is a gray wool coat so that would be the only thing I'm consciously looking for.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Hello ladies,

I was off for a long weekend in Milan. Gorgeous place! The excessive wining and dining is pretty visible on the stomach area lol. 



Marylin said:


> Walk-in-closet sounds very exciting! Is it going to be in that room? stylebook is a great way to get an overview not just on what you own,but also on what you actually wear. Love the accessories I can see,but where are your shoes?



@Marylin The room you see on the pic will be our bedroom, there is a smaller room to the right of it, we will make a little opening/door to the other space and will make a built in/walk in closet. We haven't started the renovation yet as we're still working on other parts of the house and according to my DH, a closet is not a priority . Style book is amazing but really time consuming. I've been taking pix all day yesterday and still haven't finished. I noticed that looking up stock pix for pieces from the previous seasons is even worse.
About the shoes... well there is a reason I didn't post the pix lol. They are all over the place. I have a long wine shelf (metal one) and I turned it into a shoe tree. I don't like to keep my shoes and my clothes in the same space, The shoes give up that strong leathery, maybe "sweaty" smell and don't want that to transfer to my fresh clothes. I normally don't have smelly feet but I have more than 40 pairs so that adds up.
Some of my new, fancy shoes are in my closet and some are nicely put in their box (see pix) 



ralz29 said:


> Love the pants, @Marylin Can't wait to see your other purchases!
> @Rosy's Luxury Closet please keep us updated on your project. Your wardrobe looks nice, do you have any strategy on how you're going to minimize it?



@ralz29 Thanks dear . The project hasn't started yet, but I already have a pretty good idea of how things "should be". Pinterest is such a big help .  About my strategy, I've donated, sold, and threw away a lot of stuff since the beginning of this summer and I hope I will cut my closet size by at least 30-40% by next summer. Having the Stylebook is a good start as it's giving me a good idea of what I have, use and never touch.  Just by taking pix yesterday, I realised that I have about 8 shorts, and I have been using only 2-3 pieces for the last couple of years!! This is bad. I also came a cross tops and skirts that I didn't know I had... no comment

My ultimate goal is to have the finest pieces of every high end quality brands. Pieces that make me feel fabulous and upgrade any basic jeans and a  t-shirt outfit. I'm not being a snob or anything, but After years and years of buying recklessly, I realised that I spend about 30% of my annual "humble" income on clothes (no designer bags or jewelry involved) it's all those little purchases I make regularly that don't seem to be a big deal. Looking back, I'd have rather bought that Burberry trench coat instead of the other 3-4 Zara coats, and a Valentino Rockstuds nude classic pumps instead of the 3 BCBG Max Azria. Do I make sense? I'm aiming for quality and timelessness rather than wearing every up to date trend. Would be very interesting to hear about your downsizing journey and your strategy. I'm new to this and I don't want to get carried away, throw everything out and regret it later. Any advise will be appreciated 



eggtartapproved said:


> yay! congrats to your new home and closet! so exciting!
> 
> Thanks dear
> good luck with your move! Good question - I don't think I will be expanding my wardobe for the upcoming season. Earlier this year I was able to pick up some items for the cooler weather so I think I'm ok. The only thing I've been on the look out for that I still haven't found is a gray wool coat so that would be the only thing I'm consciously looking for.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

LVk8 said:


> @Rosy's Luxury Closet are you going to do closet reno updates on your insta?  I should have posted mine, lol.  Maybe I'll make a collage of my pix.
> 
> Anyway my closet issue has been solved and now everything's gravy.  I'll have to make time later on to upload the pix to imgur so I can share them here.  Unpacking feels like it takes FOREVER!  I am already really tired of going through boxes and not finding what I'm looking for & am aware that's probably going to be my life the next 3 weeks.  This morning I was looking for undies, checked my phone to find out what time it was, had an "OH Ffffffffffffffffffffff" moment bc it was 9:10 & I had a 9:30 mtg at work.  FYI I'm usually in the office by 8:30.  Grabbed the first dress hanging in my closet and put on lipstick in the car.  Sunglasses on top of head as a headband for function not fashion.  Hot mess dot org.
> 
> But with that said I have all my clothes hanging and art on most of the walls so it feels homey even if I still have to unpack the clothes that belong in the dresser, most of the kitchen & the 2d bedroom
> 
> Jeans: I only have 3 pairs now.  White, blue, purple.  I'm not much of a pants person, even when I have to dress up for work I am more inclined towards pencil skirts and dresses with a suit jacket.  But there was a time when I prob had upwards of 10 pairs of jeans & considered them all necessary, haha.



Oh dear! Really sorry to hear about that stressful morning you had. We have moved in 4 years ago and half of the library is still neatly packed in :-P lol. Clothes however were out on the first day but they were all over the floor. We arrived and I just threw all the clothing boxes on a pile and opened them. This was the only way to "motivate" myself to unpack and put away things hehehe. I'm not that often on IG, so will probably not post progress pix over there, but I'll def share them here. 

I'm planing to post about my Stylebook "inventory" once I upload all the items and would love to see if the ladies on here are willing to do the same. I love that you have 3 pairs of jeans, I know deep down in my heart that I will never reach that level. I love my jeans way too much.
Will be such an enriching experience to exchange with each other on this thread.

xo


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies! I'm finally headed home after several days of work. Someone had asked what else we were contemplating as a purchase for the fall. My boots arrived at home -- I'll post a mod shot after I try them. Super excited -- DH says they are awesome. Something else I'm looking at is this skirt.  

I was a super good girl and didn't give into the Frank & Eileen flash sale. Figured I would work the fall with the button downs I have and be happy about it! Ha!


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> good luck with your move! Good question - I don't think I will be expanding my wardobe for the upcoming season. Earlier this year I was able to pick up some items for the cooler weather so I think I'm ok. The only thing I've been on the look out for that I still haven't found is a gray wool coat so that would be the only thing I'm consciously looking for.



Thanks, eggtart! Everything's in bags now, tomorrow will be a tiring but exciting day. I'm sure you'll find a great coat, can't wait to see it when you do. 



Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My ultimate goal is to have the finest pieces of every high end quality brands. Pieces that make me feel fabulous and upgrade any basic jeans and a  t-shirt outfit. I'm not being a snob or anything, but After years and years of buying recklessly, I realised that I spend about 30% of my annual "humble" income on clothes (no designer bags or jewelry involved) it's all those little purchases I make regularly that don't seem to be a big deal. Looking back, I'd have rather bought that Burberry trench coat instead of the other 3-4 Zara coats, and a Valentino Rockstuds nude classic pumps instead of the 3 BCBG Max Azria. Do I make sense? I'm aiming for quality and timelessness rather than wearing every up to date trend. Would be very interesting to hear about your downsizing journey and your strategy. I'm new to this and I don't want to get carried away, throw everything out and regret it later. Any advise will be appreciated



You totally make sense, Rosy. I think that's a great strategy and I try to follow a similar one myself. I don't look so much for high end brands as for high quality materials. Most times they go together but it annoys me when expensive brands use cheap materials. Even if it looks good and high quality on the hanger in the fancy store, I won't expect it to last longer than a similar one from a cheaper store. Whenever I have a clearout, a big chunk of the things I get rid of are ones that weren't made well enough for me to wear confidently. I especially notice it with cardigans/sweaters. All the ones I've had have been cotton or wool blend in the best case and I've stopped wearing them after a few months because they don't look great anymore. This year I want to invest in a couple of high quality cashmere cardigans in staple colours that will hopefully last me a while. I'll also try to stay away from buying things just because they're the best option at the moment. I've been guilty of buying stuff with the intention to replace it later and I realize how wasteful that is. Patience is the key to saving.

@Pishi that skirt is gorgeous! So romantic and feminine! I wish I could wear one like it but I'm 5'2 so even midi skirts go to my ankles


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! I'm finally headed home after several days of work. Someone had asked what else we were contemplating as a purchase for the fall. My boots arrived at home -- I'll post a mod shot after I try them. Super excited -- DH says they are awesome. Something else I'm looking at is this skirt.
> 
> I was a super good girl and didn't give into the Frank & Eileen flash sale. Figured I would work the fall with the button downs I have and be happy about it! Ha!
> View attachment 3454574



Omg where is this skirt from?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! I'm finally headed home after several days of work. Someone had asked what else we were contemplating as a purchase for the fall. My boots arrived at home -- I'll post a mod shot after I try them. Super excited -- DH says they are awesome. Something else I'm looking at is this skirt.
> 
> I was a super good girl and didn't give into the Frank & Eileen flash sale. Figured I would work the fall with the button downs I have and be happy about it! Ha!
> View attachment 3454574



This is goooorgeous!!


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! I'm finally headed home after several days of work. Someone had asked what else we were contemplating as a purchase for the fall. My boots arrived at home -- I'll post a mod shot after I try them. Super excited -- DH says they are awesome. Something else I'm looking at is this skirt.
> 
> I was a super good girl and didn't give into the Frank & Eileen flash sale. Figured I would work the fall with the button downs I have and be happy about it! Ha!
> View attachment 3454574



This skirt is beautiful, Pishi! Can't wait to see your boots either.


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> Omg where is this skirt from?



Bakeacookie, it's from Tibi.  Carried by Nordstrom, Net A Porter, and also on the Tibi website.  Also comes in black!  Which I stayed away from, even though it was super gorgeous, because I have so much black in my wardrobe.  I just ordered it from Tibi -- if you sign up for their email, they will send you a 15% off coupon. 

I was bad and I ended up weakly giving in to the F&E sale yesterday.  I will post images in just a moment.  It was 70% off but still...

And the boots! Oh my.  So rich and lovely.  I can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## Pishi

Okay, the new shirts from Frank & Eileen.  For those ladies who say they can't wear button down (and I did say that for a long time), I have the fabric between the buttons sewed together.  That way the shirts don't gape. Better than safety pins!


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> Bakeacookie, it's from Tibi.  Carried by Nordstrom, Net A Porter, and also on the Tibi website.  Also comes in black!  Which I stayed away from, even though it was super gorgeous, because I have so much black in my wardrobe.  I just ordered it from Tibi -- if you sign up for their email, they will send you a 15% off coupon.
> 
> I was bad and I ended up weakly giving in to the F&E sale yesterday.  I will post images in just a moment.  It was 70% off but still...
> 
> And the boots! Oh my.  So rich and lovely.  I can't wait to wear them out.



Thanks! I'll have to see if it's in store. Maxi could be floor length train for me sometimes haha.


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I'll have to see if it's in store. Maxi could be floor length train for me sometimes haha.


I am also pretty short...5'2".  But I am hoping that because this is sort of a raised hem on the sides, it won't be floor length entirely.  And I'll wear heels.  =)  If it doesn't work, it goes back!


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> I am also pretty short...5'2".  But I am hoping that because this is sort of a raised hem on the sides, it won't be floor length entirely.  And I'll wear heels.  =)  If it doesn't work, it goes back!



I'm the same height! Hope it works out,I want it in black.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Thanks, eggtart! Everything's in bags now, tomorrow will be a tiring but exciting day. I'm sure you'll find a great coat, can't wait to see it when you do.


I coincidentally found one TODAY! lol.. I took part in the madness of the Aritzia warehouse sale and found this coat. It was my coworker who found it actually, but in a large size, and luckily found the right size, one and only, hanging in the fitting areas. Snagged it. It's still regular price on the website and I got it for almost 50% off. 




I also found this black blouse - realized this year I need some sleeved blouses since all of mine are sleeveless


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> I coincidentally found one TODAY! lol.. I took part in the madness of the Aritzia warehouse sale and found this coat. It was my coworker who found it actually, but in a large size, and luckily found the right size, one and only, hanging in the fitting areas. Snagged it. It's still regular price on the website and I got it for almost 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 3456119
> 
> 
> I also found this black blouse - realized this year I need some sleeved blouses since all of mine are sleeveless
> View attachment 3456121



What a bargain!!! I really like the shape of the coat, it's comfy and sophisticated at the same time! It looks to me that everybody is getting ready for the upcoming season...

I ordered a new coat online and received a different one, which I would have never tried otherwise- I thought I would have looked too short. It actually works! As it had a different price, I called the store to pay the difference but they didn't want it as it was an error in their side. Yuppie!!!!

Here's my new coat


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> What a bargain!!! I really like the shape of the coat, it's comfy and sophisticated at the same time! It looks to me that everybody is getting ready for the upcoming season...
> 
> I ordered a new coat online and received a different one, which I would have never tried otherwise- I thought I would have looked too short. It actually works! As it had a different price, I called the store to pay the difference but they didn't want it as it was an error in their side. Yuppie!!!!
> 
> Here's my new coat


It's perfect,  Mina! I love the simplicity and straight lines and the collar? Lucky you!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I coincidentally found one TODAY! lol.. I took part in the madness of the Aritzia warehouse sale and found this coat. It was my coworker who found it actually, but in a large size, and luckily found the right size, one and only, hanging in the fitting areas. Snagged it. It's still regular price on the website and I got it for almost 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 3456119
> 
> 
> I also found this black blouse - realized this year I need some sleeved blouses since all of mine are sleeveless
> View attachment 3456121


What a steal then! How great you found your new coat so quickly and I adore the blouse! 
It's so strange you guys are almost ready for winter when we're still enjoying the last days of summer. I don't even want to think about wool or cashmere, boots and coats.


----------



## Marylin

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was off for a long weekend in Milan. Gorgeous place! The excessive wining and dining is pretty visible on the stomach area lol.
> 
> 
> 
> @Marylin The room you see on the pic will be our bedroom, there is a smaller room to the right of it, we will make a little opening/door to the other space and will make a built in/walk in closet. We haven't started the renovation yet as we're still working on other parts of the house and according to my DH, a closet is not a priority . Style book is amazing but really time consuming. I've been taking pix all day yesterday and still haven't finished. I noticed that looking up stock pix for pieces from the previous seasons is even worse.
> About the shoes... well there is a reason I didn't post the pix lol. They are all over the place. I have a long wine shelf (metal one) and I turned it into a shoe tree. I don't like to keep my shoes and my clothes in the same space, The shoes give up that strong leathery, maybe "sweaty" smell and don't want that to transfer to my fresh clothes. I normally don't have smelly feet but I have more than 40 pairs so that adds up.
> Some of my new, fancy shoes are in my closet and some are nicely put in their box (see pix)
> 
> 
> 
> @ralz29 Thanks dear . The project hasn't started yet, but I already have a pretty good idea of how things "should be". Pinterest is such a big help .  About my strategy, I've donated, sold, and threw away a lot of stuff since the beginning of this summer and I hope I will cut my closet size by at least 30-40% by next summer. Having the Stylebook is a good start as it's giving me a good idea of what I have, use and never touch.  Just by taking pix yesterday, I realised that I have about 8 shorts, and I have been using only 2-3 pieces for the last couple of years!! This is bad. I also came a cross tops and skirts that I didn't know I had... no comment
> 
> My ultimate goal is to have the finest pieces of every high end quality brands. Pieces that make me feel fabulous and upgrade any basic jeans and a  t-shirt outfit. I'm not being a snob or anything, but After years and years of buying recklessly, I realised that I spend about 30% of my annual "humble" income on clothes (no designer bags or jewelry involved) it's all those little purchases I make regularly that don't seem to be a big deal. Looking back, I'd have rather bought that Burberry trench coat instead of the other 3-4 Zara coats, and a Valentino Rockstuds nude classic pumps instead of the 3 BCBG Max Azria. Do I make sense? I'm aiming for quality and timelessness rather than wearing every up to date trend. Would be very interesting to hear about your downsizing journey and your strategy. I'm new to this and I don't want to get carried away, throw everything out and regret it later. Any advise will be appreciated



Understood about the shoes! I also have most of my everyday outside shoes in the downstairs coat-closet, the nicer ones upstairs, but mostly in one place. I have too many! I'm awfully proud I didn't buy any on vacation!
I started to shop smarter a few years ago, more quality, less quantity, something everyone on this thread seems to have in common. It does make sense, but as Eggtart so wisely said, price and brand don't always mean better material. For me it's also still a question of cpw. Cost per wear on my expensive Burberry trenches is so much lower than on my leather jackets, that were a third of the price, but don't get out much. Maybe that should be my fall challenge? 

Downsizing is good, but I think it should come naturally. Don't just get rid of things to have less, or because the capsule wardrobe is the new trend. As I've said many times before, I don't get it and can't do it. I get bored too quickly. It's important not to go overboard, but shopping smart and owning more than a few basics is different than mindless consumerism.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! I'm finally headed home after several days of work. Someone had asked what else we were contemplating as a purchase for the fall. My boots arrived at home -- I'll post a mod shot after I try them. Super excited -- DH says they are awesome. Something else I'm looking at is this skirt.
> 
> I was a super good girl and didn't give into the Frank & Eileen flash sale. Figured I would work the fall with the button downs I have and be happy about it! Ha!
> View attachment 3454574


It's beautiful. When and how would you wear it?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> @LVk8 sorry to hear you had a stressful morning, but things will settle soon. Who knows, you might rediscover things whilst unpacking or something you haven't worn in a while might come up on top of the 'easiest to reach for' pile.
> I'm moving into my new place on Thursday (I was staying at an airbnb while I find a flat) so I'll have to repack everything I brought tomorrow. I didn't make myself too comfortable over the past few weeks so it shouldn't take long. The two places are half an hour walk from each other so I think I'll put things in bags and make a few trips back and forth. It'll be a good exercise. I'll take the bus for transporting my suitcases with heavier things inside. Next week I'll have my winter stuff sent to me from back home and I'm quite excited about that even though it's still summer.
> On that note, are you ladies planning to expand your next season's wardrobe and how? I'd like to stick to what I have but I gave away my black ankle boots last year so I will be on the lookout for some new ones. I also need (want) a black winter coat.  I see @Pishi is looking for OTK boots, what else is on your wish lists?


Good luck with the move! Doing it by bus really must mean you've already downsized quite a lot! Let us know how it went.


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> It's beautiful. When and how would you wear it?


Very good question, Marylin!  So that's the thing that I'm not sure about.  I think I could wear it with any number of my button down blouses, tucked in.  Or I could wear a more close fitting black long sleeved, round neck top.  I am curious if it would work with my one and only black crop top.  I guess that depends more on how my belly is feeling than anything else! As for shoes, I would accessorize with any number of heels or boots.  Probably not flats, so that I don't look like I am All Skirt.  I could wear it to work or out to dinner, depending on how I style it.

I do this a lot -- online shopping, having it sent, then sending it back.  I wish I could find what I want in stores, but I hate actually going to the mall.  The time investment seems nuts to me, esp with travel to the Galleria from suburbia. I am going today to return the Aquazurra sandals I recently bought, though. Wearing these pants that I first bought nearly full price ($179 instead of $199), then returned and bought them from another store for $119, and then returned those again when it dropped to $79 at Saks! So I finally am wearing them today for the first time -- because I feel like I can keep them at $79, and I was queasy at the higher prices.


As for it still being summer -- it is.  I am just so over the heat here.  I am craving the fall.  So I slowly bringing down my cool weather wardrobe, appreciating what I have, and trying to be disciplined about working with what I have.


----------



## Pishi

*Eggtart *and *MinaAnais*, lovely lovely coats!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Very good question, Marylin!  So that's the thing that I'm not sure about.  I think I could wear it with any number of my button down blouses, tucked in.  Or I could wear a more close fitting black long sleeved, round neck top.  I am curious if it would work with my one and only black crop top.  I guess that depends more on how my belly is feeling than anything else! As for shoes, I would accessorize with any number of heels or boots.  Probably not flats, so that I don't look like I am All Skirt.  I could wear it to work or out to dinner, depending on how I style it.
> 
> I do this a lot -- online shopping, having it sent, then sending it back.  I wish I could find what I want in stores, but I hate actually going to the mall.  The time investment seems nuts to me, esp with travel to the Galleria from suburbia. I am going today to return the Aquazurra sandals I recently bought, though. Wearing these pants that I first bought nearly full price ($179 instead of $199), then returned and bought them from another store for $119, and then returned those again when it dropped to $79 at Saks! So I finally am wearing them today for the first time -- because I feel like I can keep them at $79, and I was queasy at the higher prices.
> View attachment 3456629
> 
> As for it still being summer -- it is.  I am just so over the heat here.  I am craving the fall.  So I slowly bringing down my cool weather wardrobe, appreciating what I have, and trying to be disciplined about working with what I have.


Pants are great! I do love prints, couldn't wear these with my thighs, though...
I think it's very smart to pre-style in your head, you won't get much wear out of the skirt if it doesn't go with anything else. The length is gorgeous, but also what seems to be tricky about it.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> It's perfect,  Mina! I love the simplicity and straight lines and the collar? Lucky you!



It was a good find, indeed! The weather is quickly getting colder and I already have my first cold, so I need to be ready! I did a clear out on my wardrobe and it's now counting 55 items, excluding sportswear and nightwear: some items need to be replaced and some parts of the wardrobe needs to be "filled in". The good news is that I am still within budget! 



Pishi said:


> *Eggtart *and *MinaAnais*, lovely lovely coats!



Thanks Pishi!!! I am looking forward seeing how you will style your drapenig skirt (it's beautiful!)


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> What a bargain!!! I really like the shape of the coat, it's comfy and sophisticated at the same time! It looks to me that everybody is getting ready for the upcoming season...
> 
> I ordered a new coat online and received a different one, which I would have never tried otherwise- I thought I would have looked too short. It actually works! As it had a different price, I called the store to pay the difference but they didn't want it as it was an error in their side. Yuppie!!!!
> 
> Here's my new coat


OMG I LOVE IT!!!! I had something similar to this a few years ago but I was in my phase of saving my favourite things for later phase (so stupid) that I gained weight and didn't get to wear it =( Luckily I was able to give it to my cousin who loves it, so yay.. but omg, I love this.. It's gorgeous, and what luck on the price! 



Marylin said:


> What a steal then! How great you found your new coat so quickly and I adore the blouse!
> It's so strange you guys are almost ready for winter when we're still enjoying the last days of summer. I don't even want to think about wool or cashmere, boots and coats.


Thank you! It's cloudy and raining here now, so just in time. I'm pretty much all done with jackets and coats but I am missing a very casual jacket - wasn't able to find anything I liked yesterday so the search continues for that one. For now, I think I'll continue to wear my MK leather jacket but its' hard in my city because the weather just fluctuates so much and it rains ALL THE TIME.



Pishi said:


> Wearing these pants that I first bought nearly full price ($179 instead of $199), then returned and bought them from another store for $119, and then returned those again when it dropped to $79 at Saks! So I finally am wearing them today for the first time -- because I feel like I can keep them at $79, and I was queasy at the higher prices.
> View attachment 3456629
> 
> As for it still being summer -- it is.  I am just so over the heat here.  I am craving the fall.  So I slowly bringing down my cool weather wardrobe, appreciating what I have, and trying to be disciplined about working with what I have.


These are so pretty! 



Pishi said:


> *Eggtart *and *MinaAnais*, lovely lovely coats!


Thank you!

@Mimmy are you doing OK through Hermine? I just saw some news on it  - hope all is OK


----------



## Mimmy

Hi all! 

@eggtartapproved and @MinaAnais I love your coats! I have a weakness for jackets and coats. Must not buy any more as I do not have much use for them in FL. 

@eggtartapproved Thanks for thinking about me! 

Overall, my DH and I weathered Hurricane/TS Hermine well! We are currently home bound, due to the roads around us being flooded. We have a big outside and garage cleanup mess, but our house is fine; so I am very thankful. 

So what does one do when confined inside? Online shopping of course. I bought a bag; one I really "needed" though.[emoji3] In the states Labor Day sales are on! With the discount and gift notes I had; my out of pocket cost was less than 10% of the original price!! So I had no choice![emoji23]

I'll show it when it comes if I like it as much irl.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> @eggtartapproved and @MinaAnais I love your coats! I have a weakness for jackets and coats. Must not buy any more as I do not have much use for them in FL.
> 
> @eggtartapproved Thanks for thinking about me!
> 
> Overall, my DH and I weathered Hurricane/TS Hermine well! We are currently home bound, due to the roads around us being flooded. We have a big outside and garage cleanup mess, but our house is fine; so I am very thankful.
> 
> So what does one do when confined inside? Online shopping of course. I bought a bag; one I really "needed" though.[emoji3] In the states Labor Day sales are on! With the discount and gift notes I had; my out of pocket cost was less than 10% of the original price!! So I had no choice![emoji23]
> 
> I'll show it when it comes if I like it as much irl.


Good to hear you're doing well! and using your time wisely haha.. can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

eggtartapproved said:


> I coincidentally found one TODAY! lol.. I took part in the madness of the Aritzia warehouse sale and found this coat. It was my coworker who found it actually, but in a large size, and luckily found the right size, one and only, hanging in the fitting areas. Snagged it. It's still regular price on the website and I got it for almost 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 3456119



I love this coat !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

New to this thread, so I might be slightly off topic but here's what I do to shop my closet!




I'm (too) attached to my phone and I can't figure out Pinterest, so I just create my own "pin board" on my iPhone photos. I google "styling (article of clothing)" and also save tons of pics off of Instagram, style bloggers and websites, etc. This is how I find new ways to wear all my things! It's also how I plan future purchases to make sure I have outfits in mind so the cost per wear will be good. And in the meantime, I save up for things like these amazing Frye boots or Chanel slingbacks I've been lusting over (;


----------



## Marylin

bellebellebelle19 said:


> New to this thread, so I might be slightly off topic but here's what I do to shop my closet!
> 
> View attachment 3457369
> 
> 
> I'm (too) attached to my phone and I can't figure out Pinterest, so I just create my own "pin board" on my iPhone photos. I google "styling (article of clothing)" and also save tons of pics off of Instagram, style bloggers and websites, etc. This is how I find new ways to wear all my things! It's also how I plan future purchases to make sure I have outfits in mind so the cost per wear will be good. And in the meantime, I save up for things like these amazing Frye boots or Chanel slingbacks I've been lusting over (;


Welcome belle! Thanks for posting this. I think it's a great idea to always have your inspirational outfits with you. Whatever serves you best, right? It's interesting, how the same kind of style keeps popping up on your mood board, tells me you know what you like, which is great, because it keeps you focused. It's always good to know what you're saving for, and Chanel sling pumps seem to be on quite a few lists. Keeps us disciplined, right?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love this coat !


Thanks! It's still on the store website in other colors too!


bellebellebelle19 said:


> New to this thread, so I might be slightly off topic but here's what I do to shop my closet!
> 
> View attachment 3457369
> 
> 
> I'm (too) attached to my phone and I can't figure out Pinterest, so I just create my own "pin board" on my iPhone photos. I google "styling (article of clothing)" and also save tons of pics off of Instagram, style bloggers and websites, etc. This is how I find new ways to wear all my things! It's also how I plan future purchases to make sure I have outfits in mind so the cost per wear will be good. And in the meantime, I save up for things like these amazing Frye boots or Chanel slingbacks I've been lusting over (;


Great idea, love your saved inspirations!


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> I coincidentally found one TODAY! lol.. I took part in the madness of the Aritzia warehouse sale and found this coat. It was my coworker who found it actually, but in a large size, and luckily found the right size, one and only, hanging in the fitting areas. Snagged it. It's still regular price on the website and I got it for almost 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 3456119
> 
> 
> I also found this black blouse - realized this year I need some sleeved blouses since all of mine are sleeveless
> View attachment 3456121





MinaAnais said:


> What a bargain!!! I really like the shape of the coat, it's comfy and sophisticated at the same time! It looks to me that everybody is getting ready for the upcoming season...
> 
> I ordered a new coat online and received a different one, which I would have never tried otherwise- I thought I would have looked too short. It actually works! As it had a different price, I called the store to pay the difference but they didn't want it as it was an error in their side. Yuppie!!!!
> 
> Here's my new coat



Beautiful coats, ladies and you were both so lucky in finding them. It was meant to be for both of you. Sometimes I have the feeling that the perfect piece finds you when you're not even looking for it.



Marylin said:


> Good luck with the move! Doing it by bus really must mean you've already downsized quite a lot! Let us know how it went.


Thanks, Marylin. The move went well. I made a couple of trips between the two places, carrying bags and suitcases. I must have looked like a crazy person but I got a pretty good workout out of it. I must admit, that was one of my main reasons not to hire a van. I walked a total of 20+ km and my arms are sore but it feels good. I've never had a very large wardrobe and I've been doing a clearout every time I've been moving between home and uni. My new place has a very big closet, though so I will be tempted to fill it up. I'm quite excited about that although I've been buying furnishings over the last few days and clothes haven't been on my mind too much. Still managed to get a cashmere cardigan I've been lusting after for a while: http://johnlewis.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/002419287?$prod_main$ . I said I'll be getting only (mainly) staples but for me pink is a staple. Also got another pair of the pants I liked in H&M in white: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source...E_FRONT]&hmver=3&call=url[file:/product/main] . I think these two will go great together, especially while it's still sunny. There was a sale on the office wear so I picked up a dress, too, at 20% off: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source...mver=0&call=url[file:/product/zoom]&zoom=zoom I got that one in grey.



Pishi said:


> I do this a lot -- online shopping, having it sent, then sending it back.  I wish I could find what I want in stores, but I hate actually going to the mall.  The time investment seems nuts to me, esp with travel to the Galleria from suburbia. I am going today to return the Aquazurra sandals I recently bought, though. Wearing these pants that I first bought nearly full price ($179 instead of $199), then returned and bought them from another store for $119, and then returned those again when it dropped to $79 at Saks! So I finally am wearing them today for the first time -- because I feel like I can keep them at $79, and I was queasy at the higher prices.
> View attachment 3456629
> 
> As for it still being summer -- it is.  I am just so over the heat here.  I am craving the fall.  So I slowly bringing down my cool weather wardrobe, appreciating what I have, and trying to be disciplined about working with what I have.


Haha, Pishi, I like what you did with returning them and then buying them on sale. It's a nice trick to secure that you get your size in case it sells out in the sale. They're really cute pants and I think you can transition them into the next season. The colours are versatile. Sorry to hear the sandals didn't work out for you. I suppose the doubts you had about them turned out to be correct.

@bellebellebelle19 welcome! You have a good strategy for finding inspiration and keeping your wardrobe consistent when choosing new purchases. How do you go about it? Do you look at your phone in the morning before getting dressed to get some ideas for the daily outfit?


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> OMG I LOVE IT!!!! I had something similar to this a few years ago but I was in my phase of saving my favourite things for later phase (so stupid) that I gained weight and didn't get to wear it =( Luckily I was able to give it to my cousin who loves it, so yay.. but omg, I love this.. It's gorgeous, and what luck on the price!
> 
> Thank you! It's cloudy and raining here now, so just in time. I'm pretty much all done with jackets and coats but I am missing a very casual jacket - wasn't able to find anything I liked yesterday so the search continues for that one. For now, I think I'll continue to wear my MK leather jacket but its' hard in my city because the weather just fluctuates so much and it rains ALL THE TIME.
> 
> These are so pretty!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> @Mimmy are you doing OK through Hermine? I just saw some news on it  - hope all is OK



Thanks! I have been looking for a coat since last December, couldn't believe how difficult it was to find something I liked!

Good luck with the search for the casual jacket! It also rains a lot here and i tend to wear a lot of layers, to keep me warm and protect from the wind. Would it work for you as well?




Mimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> @eggtartapproved and @MinaAnais I love your coats! I have a weakness for jackets and coats. Must not buy any more as I do not have much use for them in FL.
> 
> @eggtartapproved Thanks for thinking about me!
> 
> Overall, my DH and I weathered Hurricane/TS Hermine well! We are currently home bound, due to the roads around us being flooded. We have a big outside and garage cleanup mess, but our house is fine; so I am very thankful.
> 
> So what does one do when confined inside? Online shopping of course. I bought a bag; one I really "needed" though.[emoji3] In the states Labor Day sales are on! With the discount and gift notes I had; my out of pocket cost was less than 10% of the original price!! So I had no choice![emoji23]
> 
> I'll show it when it comes if I like it as much irl.



Thanks Mimmy! I hope you and your family are well and that the hurricane didn't cause any damage. 

What bag did you buy???



bellebellebelle19 said:


> New to this thread, so I might be slightly off topic but here's what I do to shop my closet!
> 
> View attachment 3457369
> 
> 
> I'm (too) attached to my phone and I can't figure out Pinterest, so I just create my own "pin board" on my iPhone photos. I google "styling (article of clothing)" and also save tons of pics off of Instagram, style bloggers and websites, etc. This is how I find new ways to wear all my things! It's also how I plan future purchases to make sure I have outfits in mind so the cost per wear will be good. And in the meantime, I save up for things like these amazing Frye boots or Chanel slingbacks I've been lusting over (;



Great idea! I keep in my walket a "shopping list" of the items that I need to buy, it includes my current items and the allocated budget. I have been able to avoid some bad purchases! 



ralz29 said:


> Beautiful coats, ladies and you were both so lucky in finding them. It was meant to be for both of you. Sometimes I have the feeling that the perfect piece finds you when you're not even looking for it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marylin. The move went well. I made a couple of trips between the two places, carrying bags and suitcases. I must have looked like a crazy person but I got a pretty good workout out of it. I must admit, that was one of my main reasons not to hire a van. I walked a total of 20+ km and my arms are sore but it feels good. I've never had a very large wardrobe and I've been doing a clearout every time I've been moving between home and uni. My new place has a very big closet, though so I will be tempted to fill it up. I'm quite excited about that although I've been buying furnishings over the last few days and clothes haven't been on my mind too much. Still managed to get a cashmere cardigan I've been lusting after for a while: http://johnlewis.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/002419287?$prod_main$ . I said I'll be getting only (mainly) staples but for me pink is a staple. Also got another pair of the pants I liked in H&M in white: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source[/model/2016/D00 0374072 015 62 3751.jpg],type[STILLLIFE_FRONT]&hmver=3&call=url[file:/product/main] . I think these two will go great together, especially while it's still sunny. There was a sale on the office wear so I picked up a dress, too, at 20% off: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source...mver=0&call=url[file:/product/zoom]&zoom=zoom I got that one in grey.
> 
> 
> Haha, Pishi, I like what you did with returning them and then buying them on sale. It's a nice trick to secure that you get your size in case it sells out in the sale. They're really cute pants and I think you can transition them into the next season. The colours are versatile. Sorry to hear the sandals didn't work out for you. I suppose the doubts you had about them turned out to be correct.
> 
> @bellebellebelle19 welcome! You have a good strategy for finding inspiration and keeping your wardrobe consistent when choosing new purchases. How do you go about it? Do you look at your phone in the morning before getting dressed to get some ideas for the daily outfit?



Very true, I am great believer in "Serendipity moments"! I really like the pink cardigan, it's a gorgeous colour! It would be great to know if it washes well and retain the shapes 

I am glad to hear the move went well, hope you will settle well in the new place! It may sound a bit silly, but I like "spacious wardrobes", where the clothes have some space between each other, it's like having a boutique at home!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Beautiful coats, ladies and you were both so lucky in finding them. It was meant to be for both of you. Sometimes I have the feeling that the perfect piece finds you when you're not even looking for it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marylin. The move went well. I made a couple of trips between the two places, carrying bags and suitcases. I must have looked like a crazy person but I got a pretty good workout out of it. I must admit, that was one of my main reasons not to hire a van. I walked a total of 20+ km and my arms are sore but it feels good. I've never had a very large wardrobe and I've been doing a clearout every time I've been moving between home and uni. My new place has a very big closet, though so I will be tempted to fill it up. I'm quite excited about that although I've been buying furnishings over the last few days and clothes haven't been on my mind too much. Still managed to get a cashmere cardigan I've been lusting after for a while: http://johnlewis.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/002419287?$prod_main$ . I said I'll be getting only (mainly) staples but for me pink is a staple. Also got another pair of the pants I liked in H&M in white: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source[/model/2016/D00 0374072 015 62 3751.jpg],type[STILLLIFE_FRONT]&hmver=3&call=url[file:/product/main] . I think these two will go great together, especially while it's still sunny. There was a sale on the office wear so I picked up a dress, too, at 20% off: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source...mver=0&call=url[file:/product/zoom]&zoom=zoom I got that one in grey.
> 
> 
> Haha, Pishi, I like what you did with returning them and then buying them on sale. It's a nice trick to secure that you get your size in case it sells out in the sale. They're really cute pants and I think you can transition them into the next season. The colours are versatile. Sorry to hear the sandals didn't work out for you. I suppose the doubts you had about them turned out to be correct.
> 
> @bellebellebelle19 welcome! You have a good strategy for finding inspiration and keeping your wardrobe consistent when choosing new purchases. How do you go about it? Do you look at your phone in the morning before getting dressed to get some ideas for the daily outfit?



You must be so happy you're done with the move! Congrats! You don't sound like a crazy person at all! When my husband (then fiance) moved to Germany, he had to do it by plane. Had a few suitcases and that was it. No shipping. He had one additional pair of shoes, I believe....
It's exciting to start a new life with a different wardrobe and I like your purchases, particularly the dress. I would love to see how you style the pants and cardi, since I have almost the same of both and have hardly worn them.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks! I have been looking for a coat since last December, couldn't believe how difficult it was to find something I liked!
> 
> Good luck with the search for the casual jacket! It also rains a lot here and i tend to wear a lot of layers, to keep me warm and protect from the wind. Would it work for you as well?


I'd love it but I'm looking for a super casual looking jacket, and a little lighter and shorter in length. Incredibly hard to find the right mix of everything that I want, surprisingly


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Beautiful coats, ladies and you were both so lucky in finding them. It was meant to be for both of you. Sometimes I have the feeling that the perfect piece finds you when you're not even looking for it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marylin. The move went well. I made a couple of trips between the two places, carrying bags and suitcases. I must have looked like a crazy person but I got a pretty good workout out of it. I must admit, that was one of my main reasons not to hire a van. I walked a total of 20+ km and my arms are sore but it feels good. I've never had a very large wardrobe and I've been doing a clearout every time I've been moving between home and uni. My new place has a very big closet, though so I will be tempted to fill it up. I'm quite excited about that although I've been buying furnishings over the last few days and clothes haven't been on my mind too much. Still managed to get a cashmere cardigan I've been lusting after for a while: http://johnlewis.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/002419287?$prod_main$ . I said I'll be getting only (mainly) staples but for me pink is a staple. Also got another pair of the pants I liked in H&M in white: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source...E_FRONT]&hmver=3&call=url[file:/product/main] . I think these two will go great together, especially while it's still sunny. There was a sale on the office wear so I picked up a dress, too, at 20% off: http://lp2.hm.com/hmprod?set=source...mver=0&call=url[file:/product/zoom]&zoom=zoom I got that one in grey.
> 
> 
> Haha, Pishi, I like what you did with returning them and then buying them on sale. It's a nice trick to secure that you get your size in case it sells out in the sale. They're really cute pants and I think you can transition them into the next season. The colours are versatile. Sorry to hear the sandals didn't work out for you. I suppose the doubts you had about them turned out to be correct.
> 
> @bellebellebelle19 welcome! You have a good strategy for finding inspiration and keeping your wardrobe consistent when choosing new purchases. How do you go about it? Do you look at your phone in the morning before getting dressed to get some ideas for the daily outfit?


I have a pink cardigan too and I totally agree with you about it being a staple haha. It is amazing how much it works with!


----------



## bakeacookie

Now that I think I've given up trying to be minimalist and just sticking to budgets, it's a bit freeing to go to the store and not feel guilty when I need things. 

My workplace is more businessey so no tees unless I wear a jacket. But I also work with older ladies who insist on a certain temperature and I sit by a sunny window so it's always hot and jackets would be terrible right now

So I found blouses that fit great, have a collar, and I can wear with nearly everything. The nice thing is the longer back for when I wear trousers, no accidental flashing/worrying about trouser gap. 




And no buttons! No button gaping! 
I bought it in white and navy. 

This brings my total to 86 items, but it may change depending on what I buy during birthday month and what I decide I no longer love.

I gotta thank you ladies for teaching me not to settle and to really understand why things were getting frustrating wardrobe wise. [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ralz29 said:


> @bellebellebelle19 welcome! You have a good strategy for finding inspiration and keeping your wardrobe consistent when choosing new purchases. How do you go about it? Do you look at your phone in the morning before getting dressed to get some ideas for the daily outfit?



Thank you! My personal style and preference is the comfort of an off-duty model with a pop of fun. Quality over quantity (quality can often be thrifted! I like to research sewing and textiles and find it really fun to examine the construction of different pieces.) A lot of my pinboard are reminder pics that I can use one piece in multiple ways, so every time I save a new pic it's like a little note in my brain reminding me why I chose to shop and dress the way I do. 

It's also a good way for me to keep track of the different ways I can wear the new pieces I do invest in, since I'm not used to styling them and mixing them with my wardrobe. In those cases, yes, I will look at my phone while I'm outfit-planning


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Thanks ladies for your advise and feedback regarding my wardrobe downsizing. I'm def not caught up in the capsule hype that's going on. I just want to " cleanse" my closet and throw away/donate pieces that don't get used often. I've not done that in 10 years so the amount that had to leave was huge.

I'm really loving the Stylebook app! Makes me excited to mix and match things and I've been wearing my clothes in a total different way! I always tend to wear the same combinations but now I'm experimenting more. I also love the fact that it calculates the cost per wear which is very important to me at this point in order to make smart purchases. As I mentioned, I'm going for quality/better brands. I realise that higher brands don't always mean better quality but my challenge will be to find the best quality within those brands. 

I've not uploaded all my wardrobe pieces onto the app yet but I try to do it day by day. Uploading my ootd as the days go. Who else is loving the Stylebook and would you please share inspiration pix/ statics about your wardrobe?  Here is mine so far .


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

bellebellebelle19 said:


> New to this thread, so I might be slightly off topic but here's what I do to shop my closet!
> 
> View attachment 3457369
> 
> 
> I'm (too) attached to my phone and I can't figure out Pinterest, so I just create my own "pin board" on my iPhone photos. I google "styling (article of clothing)" and also save tons of pics off of Instagram, style bloggers and websites, etc. This is how I find new ways to wear all my things! It's also how I plan future purchases to make sure I have outfits in mind so the cost per wear will be good. And in the meantime, I save up for things like these amazing Frye boots or Chanel slingbacks I've been lusting over (;


You have a beautiful taste! I'm so in love with some of they styles you have there. Def re creating them


----------



## ralz29

MinaAnais said:


> I am glad to hear the move went well, hope you will settle well in the new place! It may sound a bit silly, but I like "spacious wardrobes", where the clothes have some space between each other, it's like having a boutique at home!


Thank you, Mina! You don't sound silly at all. Often when things aren't on display they get forgotten. That's the look I will be going for when I tidy up my closet. It's still a pile of clothes (some still in bags) until I get hangers and some kind of organizing units. I might share before and after photos if you're interested and If the result is what I have in my head.



Marylin said:


> You must be so happy you're done with the move! Congrats! You don't sound like a crazy person at all! When my husband (then fiance) moved to Germany, he had to do it by plane. Had a few suitcases and that was it. No shipping. He had one additional pair of shoes, I believe....
> It's exciting to start a new life with a different wardrobe and I like your purchases, particularly the dress. I would love to see how you style the pants and cardi, since I have almost the same of both and have hardly worn them.


Thanks, Marylin! I will try on some outfits in the next couple of days and I'll share photos.



eggtartapproved said:


> I have a pink cardigan too and I totally agree with you about it being a staple haha. It is amazing how much it works with!


Eggtart, I'd love to see your suggestions on how you style it. I seem to remember a while ago you had shared a photo of wearing a tailored dress with a bright cardigan. Am I making up memories?



bakeacookie said:


> Now that I think I've given up trying to be minimalist and just sticking to budgets, it's a bit freeing to go to the store and not feel guilty when I need things.
> .....
> This brings my total to 86 items, but it may change depending on what I buy during birthday month and what I decide I no longer love.


Well done for sticking to a budget. I wonder if it would work for me as I would spend it on 'candy' and postpone necessary purchases. I try to stick to 'need' vs. 'want' unless there's an occasion and I'm having a treat.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you! My personal style and preference is the comfort of an off-duty model with a pop of fun. Quality over quantity (quality can often be thrifted! I like to research sewing and textiles and find it really fun to examine the construction of different pieces.) A lot of my pinboard are reminder pics that I can use one piece in multiple ways, so every time I save a new pic it's like a little note in my brain reminding me why I chose to shop and dress the way I do.


This is great that you're sticking to quality and really caring about what goes into each item. Also yay! for 2nd hand treasures!

@Rosy's Luxury Closet I like what I'm seeing in your wardrobe. I haven't used the Stylebook app (not sure if it's available for Android) but I tried a similar one. The total cost feature on Stylebook looks scary, though. On the other hand it's good to keep you conscious of how much you spend on your clothing.


----------



## lilbluebear

I've been lurking and finally caught up reading this thread. You ladies are all so inspiring. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet and I don't even qualify for the one-ish a month thread either. I enjoy reading all the posts mimmy, eggtart, bake, Jen, mina, & Marilyn just to name a few. I really admire Myrkur with your style and knowing your style and what works for you as well as your curated minimalist wardrobe.  Ralz29 you are so incredibly talented at altering your clothes into even better creations than the original piece. Marilyn I think I'm with you in being unable to create a capsule wardrobe, but it doesn't stop me to keep on trying. In my ideal world I would be to get all my clothes into a petite French armoir (but realistically I'm nowhere near that) or the complete opposite and have cher's rotating closet in clueless. I see space and somehow that space fills up with stuff. I have a walk in closet and initially told myself I ought to get into the habit of staying only one half of the closet so if I were to ever marry my future husband would have a fair amount of space for his stuff. However, no future husband as of yet and somehow staying on one half of my closet didn't even survive the first 3 months. I have clothes galore. Culling out my wardrobe has been an ongoing mission that I enjoy when I have the time. Rosy great closet project! It looks pretty so far. Can't wait to see the final outcome.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mina! You don't sound silly at all. Often when things aren't on display they get forgotten. That's the look I will be going for when I tidy up my closet. It's still a pile of clothes (some still in bags) until I get hangers and some kind of organizing units. I might share before and after photos if you're interested and If the result is what I have in my head.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marylin! I will try on some outfits in the next couple of days and I'll share photos.
> 
> 
> Eggtart, I'd love to see your suggestions on how you style it. I seem to remember a while ago you had shared a photo of wearing a tailored dress with a bright cardigan. Am I making up memories?
> 
> 
> Well done for sticking to a budget. I wonder if it would work for me as I would spend it on 'candy' and postpone necessary purchases. I try to stick to 'need' vs. 'want' unless there's an occasion and I'm having a treat.
> 
> 
> This is great that you're sticking to quality and really caring about what goes into each item. Also yay! for 2nd hand treasures!
> 
> @Rosy's Luxury Closet I like what I'm seeing in your wardrobe. I haven't used the Stylebook app (not sure if it's available for Android) but I tried a similar one. The total cost feature on Stylebook looks scary, though. On the other hand it's good to keep you conscious of how much you spend on your clothing.



It was such a shock to me too! Didn't know the value of what I had till I started mapping them. Really did open my eyes and make me appreciate them more. I'm willing to make the most out of it and that figures will now be popog in front of my eyes every time I walk by a store display. No more shopping for me till next year. I have to admit that I've uploaded all my valuable items to the app ( designer bags, shoes and watches) so the remaining 80% of my closet is the " affordable" not too expensive brands. I'm curious how big the difference will be once I finish uploading all of them.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

lilbluebear said:


> I've been lurking and finally caught up reading this thread. You ladies are all so inspiring. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet and I don't even qualify for the one-ish a month thread either. I enjoy reading all the posts mimmy, eggtart, bake, Jen, mina, & Marilyn just to name a few. I really admire Myrkur with your style and knowing your style and what works for you as well as your curated minimalist wardrobe.  Ralz29 you are so incredibly talented at altering your clothes into even better creations than the original piece. Marilyn I think I'm with you in being unable to create a capsule wardrobe, but it doesn't stop me to keep on trying. In my ideal world I would be to get all my clothes into a petite French armoir (but realistically I'm nowhere near that) or the complete opposite and have cher's rotating closet in clueless. I see space and somehow that space fills up with stuff. I have a walk in closet and initially told myself I ought to get into the habit of staying only one half of the closet so if I were to ever marry my future husband would have a fair amount of space for his stuff. However, no future husband as of yet and somehow staying on one half of my closet didn't even survive the first 3 months. I have clothes galore. Culling out my wardrobe has been an ongoing mission that I enjoy when I have the time. Rosy great closet project! It looks pretty so far. Can't wait to see the final outcome.



Thanks dear! It will be quite some time before the walk in closet is done but in the meantime doing what I can . Please do share your tips, methods and def pic of your closet journey.
Xo


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Eggtart, I'd love to see your suggestions on how you style it. I seem to remember a while ago you had shared a photo of wearing a tailored dress with a bright cardigan. Am I making up memories?



That might have been me haha, mine is a brighter pink sort of like raspberry. I'll post some outfits


----------



## ralz29

lilbluebear said:


> I've been lurking and finally caught up reading this thread. You ladies are all so inspiring. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet and I don't even qualify for the one-ish a month thread either. I enjoy reading all the posts mimmy, eggtart, bake, Jen, mina, & Marilyn just to name a few. I really admire Myrkur with your style and knowing your style and what works for you as well as your curated minimalist wardrobe.  Ralz29 you are so incredibly talented at altering your clothes into even better creations than the original piece. Marilyn I think I'm with you in being unable to create a capsule wardrobe, but it doesn't stop me to keep on trying. In my ideal world I would be to get all my clothes into a petite French armoir (but realistically I'm nowhere near that) or the complete opposite and have cher's rotating closet in clueless. I see space and somehow that space fills up with stuff. I have a walk in closet and initially told myself I ought to get into the habit of staying only one half of the closet so if I were to ever marry my future husband would have a fair amount of space for his stuff. However, no future husband as of yet and somehow staying on one half of my closet didn't even survive the first 3 months. I have clothes galore. Culling out my wardrobe has been an ongoing mission that I enjoy when I have the time. Rosy great closet project! It looks pretty so far. Can't wait to see the final outcome.


Welcome, bluebear! Thank you for your compliment, it means a lot! I think we should all just agree that we're not 'capsule wardrobers' and not beat ourselves up about it. A good compromise would be to keep a portion of our wardrobes capsule and then have a fun section which we can experiment with. It's a lot more fun that way and after all fashion is about fun. 



Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> It was such a shock to me too! Didn't know the value of what I had till I started mapping them. Really did open my eyes and make me appreciate them more. I'm willing to make the most out of it and that figures will now be popog in front of my eyes every time I walk by a store display. No more shopping for me till next year. I have to admit that I've uploaded all my valuable items to the app ( designer bags, shoes and watches) so the remaining 80% of my closet is the " affordable" not too expensive brands. I'm curious how big the difference will be once I finish uploading all of them.


Even the affordable clothing adds a lot to the bill. Say you have 10 10-dollar tshirts, there's $100. 5 pairs of $20 jeans - another $100. When you buy them one by one you don't really feel it but when you compile it it gets scary. It does make you appreciate what you have, though, you're right.


----------



## Marylin

lilbluebear said:


> I've been lurking and finally caught up reading this thread. You ladies are all so inspiring. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet and I don't even qualify for the one-ish a month thread either. I enjoy reading all the posts mimmy, eggtart, bake, Jen, mina, & Marilyn just to name a few. I really admire Myrkur with your style and knowing your style and what works for you as well as your curated minimalist wardrobe.  Ralz29 you are so incredibly talented at altering your clothes into even better creations than the original piece. Marilyn I think I'm with you in being unable to create a capsule wardrobe, but it doesn't stop me to keep on trying. In my ideal world I would be to get all my clothes into a petite French armoir (but realistically I'm nowhere near that) or the complete opposite and have cher's rotating closet in clueless. I see space and somehow that space fills up with stuff. I have a walk in closet and initially told myself I ought to get into the habit of staying only one half of the closet so if I were to ever marry my future husband would have a fair amount of space for his stuff. However, no future husband as of yet and somehow staying on one half of my closet didn't even survive the first 3 months. I have clothes galore. Culling out my wardrobe has been an ongoing mission that I enjoy when I have the time. Rosy great closet project! It looks pretty so far. Can't wait to see the final outcome.



Welcome bluebear, good to have you! I hear you about vacuums miraculously filling up... That's physics, right? 
I don't like my clothes being squished together,  but couldn't imagine an empty shelf! It's about shopping wisely, within the budget. What that budget is, is to be determined, everybody sets their own,  but I do think it's wise to have one.


----------



## eggtartapproved

lilbluebear said:


> I've been lurking and finally caught up reading this thread. You ladies are all so inspiring. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet and I don't even qualify for the one-ish a month thread either. I enjoy reading all the posts mimmy, eggtart, bake, Jen, mina, & Marilyn just to name a few. I really admire Myrkur with your style and knowing your style and what works for you as well as your curated minimalist wardrobe.  Ralz29 you are so incredibly talented at altering your clothes into even better creations than the original piece. Marilyn I think I'm with you in being unable to create a capsule wardrobe, but it doesn't stop me to keep on trying. In my ideal world I would be to get all my clothes into a petite French armoir (but realistically I'm nowhere near that) or the complete opposite and have cher's rotating closet in clueless. I see space and somehow that space fills up with stuff. I have a walk in closet and initially told myself I ought to get into the habit of staying only one half of the closet so if I were to ever marry my future husband would have a fair amount of space for his stuff. However, no future husband as of yet and somehow staying on one half of my closet didn't even survive the first 3 months. I have clothes galore. Culling out my wardrobe has been an ongoing mission that I enjoy when I have the time. Rosy great closet project! It looks pretty so far. Can't wait to see the final outcome.


I love Cher's closet lol.. stylebook is almost as awesome haha. I thought I wanted a curated minimalist, and I still sort of do, but I think I go in phases with my style, and also the weather here is unstable, so instead of necessarily a curated wardrobe, I find, organically, I use a different batch of items each month anyway, so it's like each month I have a capsule of some sort haha, and each month I find I let go of something.. most months I still bring something in, but that's another story haha.. I just started to really pay attention to my wardrobe in the last few years, so I'm definitely still learning and there will always be a part of me that wants to buy a super short skirt or something equally not suitable for my current lifestyle, and sometimes, I do, know this is the case, and I accept that haha. That said, the last week, I've been feeling like getting rid of half of the things in my closet, but that's not really financially responsible or practical haha.


----------



## floodette

ralz29 said:


> Everyone on this forum loves shopping, Lisaray. We understand your struggle. I've been trying to only shop for things that I 'need' and not to use shopping as a therapy.
> I've had some time while at home for the summer to fix some things in my closet and I redesigned some of them. The first was an M Missoni dress, which I really liked but somehow felt drowned in. I apologize I forgot to take a picture and I couldn't find it online. The part on the chest is knitted and the rest is printed silk. I used the silk part to make a top. I thought about making a vest from the knitted part but I'm not too sure about it.
> The second one was a blazer I got a while ago at H&M. I love the colour and the fabric but once on, it looked like a baloon and added a lot of volume. I've been wanting a square neck blazer for a while so I decided to use this one. I'm not sure what to wear it with apart from a white button up shirt or a turtleneck.



The blazer is AMAZING!

I know it's such an old post, but hope you still wear it in good health!


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> I'd love it but I'm looking for a super casual looking jacket, and a little lighter and shorter in length. Incredibly hard to find the right mix of everything that I want, surprisingly



That's a trucky one! I have also noticed that that it is more difficult to add a piece since the new item must work well with the rest of the wardrobe. Still, it's well worth it at the end!



bakeacookie said:


> Now that I think I've given up trying to be minimalist and just sticking to budgets, it's a bit freeing to go to the store and not feel guilty when I need things.
> 
> My workplace is more businessey so no tees unless I wear a jacket. But I also work with older ladies who insist on a certain temperature and I sit by a sunny window so it's always hot and jackets would be terrible right now
> 
> So I found blouses that fit great, have a collar, and I can wear with nearly everything. The nice thing is the longer back for when I wear trousers, no accidental flashing/worrying about trouser gap.
> 
> View attachment 3458523
> 
> 
> And no buttons! No button gaping!
> I bought it in white and navy.
> 
> This brings my total to 86 items, but it may change depending on what I buy during birthday month and what I decide I no longer love.
> 
> I gotta thank you ladies for teaching me not to settle and to really understand why things were getting frustrating wardrobe wise. [emoji4]



Now that you have a clearer idea, it will be easier to decide what to add or remove from your wardrobe!

As for blouses without button gaping, it may be worth a look at cos, sometimes they have blouses in that style!



ralz29 said:


> Thank you, Mina! You don't sound silly at all. Often when things aren't on display they get forgotten. That's the look I will be going for when I tidy up my closet. It's still a pile of clothes (some still in bags) until I get hangers and some kind of organizing units. I might share before and after photos if you're interested and If the result is what I have in my head.
> .



That would be fab! We still have to renovate the bedroom, I am still using a very old wardrobe which is quite small, The other half is always amazed to see it so empty!




lilbluebear said:


> I've been lurking and finally caught up reading this thread. You ladies are all so inspiring. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet and I don't even qualify for the one-ish a month thread either. I enjoy reading all the posts mimmy, eggtart, bake, Jen, mina, & Marilyn just to name a few. I really admire Myrkur with your style and knowing your style and what works for you as well as your curated minimalist wardrobe.  Ralz29 you are so incredibly talented at altering your clothes into even better creations than the original piece. Marilyn I think I'm with you in being unable to create a capsule wardrobe, but it doesn't stop me to keep on trying. In my ideal world I would be to get all my clothes into a petite French armoir (but realistically I'm nowhere near that) or the complete opposite and have cher's rotating closet in clueless. I see space and somehow that space fills up with stuff. I have a walk in closet and initially told myself I ought to get into the habit of staying only one half of the closet so if I were to ever marry my future husband would have a fair amount of space for his stuff. However, no future husband as of yet and somehow staying on one half of my closet didn't even survive the first 3 months. I have clothes galore. Culling out my wardrobe has been an ongoing mission that I enjoy when I have the time. Rosy great closet project! It looks pretty so far. Can't wait to see the final outcome.



Welcome lilbluebear! This is a great thread, I learnt lots from all the stylish ladies here! Ahem, I still have plenty to learn!


----------



## Marylin

Finally the end of a busy week. I wanted to show you guys what I got while on vacation, but hardly have left the office since I came home. Finally I can present my prettiest catch. Also from Ann Taylor just like the pants I had posted. It seemed like they had just gotten the fall items in the store in LA. that I went to, so I bought tons of things... So much for shopping my own wardrobe... 
Got two tops, the pants I've posted and this skirt, that I love! It goes so well with this blouse that I've had for years. Couldn't believe how much the colors match. (Sorry for the bad picture.)


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3462466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the end of a busy week. I wanted to show you guys what I got while on vacation, but hardly have left the office since I came home. Finally I can present my prettiest catch. Also from Ann Taylor just like the pants I had posted. It seemed like they had just gotten the fall items in the store in LA. that I went to, so I bought tons of things... So much for shopping my own wardrobe...
> Got two tops, the pants I've posted and this skirt, that I love! It goes so well with this blouse that I've had for years. Couldn't believe how much the colors match. (Sorry for the bad picture.)



This is a lovely combination!  What a cool skirt and great finds! Isn't it nice to have a few new things moving into fall? 

Tibi misplaced my package, so I am only going to receive my skirt today.  I'll try and make some time to take a photo to share, along with first impressions.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> This is a lovely combination!  What a cool skirt and great finds! Isn't it nice to have a few new things moving into fall?
> 
> Tibi misplaced my package, so I am only going to receive my skirt today.  I'll try and make some time to take a photo to share, along with first impressions.



Thanks dear. I actually had seen the skirt in some magazine before, might have been inStyle and was happy it turned out great. I only ever wear this blouse with one or two combinations, so I'm glad it will get worn more this way. You're right, it is nice to get new things for the new season. I wore something new everyday to work this week, it felt like going back to school. 
I hope your skirt is what you wanted and can't wait to see it!


----------



## LVk8

I am being driven crazy with half my wardrobe (basically all my non-hanging stuff) still mostly in bags.  MUST UNPACK.  I am starting to go bananas not having my house completely unpacked yet but I have to accept that's just going to be my life for the next week or so at least.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3462466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the end of a busy week. I wanted to show you guys what I got while on vacation, but hardly have left the office since I came home. Finally I can present my prettiest catch. Also from Ann Taylor just like the pants I had posted. It seemed like they had just gotten the fall items in the store in LA. that I went to, so I bought tons of things... So much for shopping my own wardrobe...
> Got two tops, the pants I've posted and this skirt, that I love! It goes so well with this blouse that I've had for years. Couldn't believe how much the colors match. (Sorry for the bad picture.)


Ahh, this is stunning, Marylin. Welcome back!


LVk8 said:


> I am being driven crazy with half my wardrobe (basically all my non-hanging stuff) still mostly in bags.  MUST UNPACK.  I am starting to go bananas not having my house completely unpacked yet but I have to accept that's just going to be my life for the next week or so at least.


Good luck with the unpacking, LVk8. It sounds like everything will be wonderful once you're finished!


----------



## Mimmy

I mentioned that I did some online shopping during the Labor Day weekend; this is the bag that I bought. I needed a big, black bag that I didn't have to worry about packing like a 3D puzzle.

I also wanted it to be worry free; something I could take to work and travel with, and not worry about if it got banged up a little. The original retail price on this bag was $448. It was 50% off, and I had some additional Nordstrom notes. With tax included, I paid just under $40! It has a full zipper, so it's secure. 

It was a happy coincidence to find that I can fit full size folders in it. I usually take a handbag and tote to work, but today I was able to carry just one bag!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I mentioned that I did some online shopping during the Labor Day weekend; this is the bag that I bought. I needed a big, black bag that I didn't have to worry about packing like a 3D puzzle.
> 
> I also wanted it to be worry free; something I could take to work and travel with, and not worry about if it got banged up a little. The original retail price on this bag was $448. It was 50% off, and I had some additional Nordstrom notes. With tax included, I paid just under $40! It has a full zipper, so it's secure.
> 
> It was a happy coincidence to find that I can fit full size folders in it. I usually take a handbag and tote to work, but today I was able to carry just one bag!
> View attachment 3462656


Wow! What a steal! Payed of to be grounded, I guess.
Everybody needs a bag like this, the bigger the better. Is it very heavy? The leather seems very rich.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I am being driven crazy with half my wardrobe (basically all my non-hanging stuff) still mostly in bags.  MUST UNPACK.  I am starting to go bananas not having my house completely unpacked yet but I have to accept that's just going to be my life for the next week or so at least.


Don't despair! I know exactly how you feel. After 6 weeks of renovating I spent a weekend crying. Still haven't put all my books back into the shelves. I usually get crazy just to have a laundry basket not ironed for more than two days. With a full time job, kids and my mother to take care of, it's just not possible to get everything done all the time. I know this. Still hate it. If you do a little bit every day, it won't be overwhelming and you'll feel like you're getting things done eventually. Good luck!


----------



## ralz29

@floodette thank you. I love it but rarely wear it. I feel it needs an occasion. I think it'll look great with my new white pants. I also want them in black and I hink they'll look better with it than black jeans do.

@MinaAnais I have mostly organized my room and wardrobe now (only waiting for my  winter stuff to arrive) and the whole experience of gwtting ready in the morning, from makeup through choosing an outfit to adding the final touches is a delight. Will share photos soon.

@Marylin that outfit is gorgeous! You look so elegant! Glad the week is over and have a nice weekend

@LVk8 hang in there. Soon youll unpack and everything will come in its place and youll just have to enjoy tour lovely new home.

Ladies, my computer broke down the other day and im trying to post this from my phone so excuse any mistakes. Anyways today was a bit cloudy and chillier at times so I put my new cardigan with the white pants. I consider it an achievement that I kept them white the whole day. I just had to avoid food drinks sitting down etc. I wore my bright pink scarf as well and neutral shoes accessories. Some might say its a bit too bright but i loved the outfit. When the weather gets dirtier I could wear grey/beige pants instead. Ill look in my closet for more outfit combinations for the cardigan in the next days and share them


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Wow! What a steal! Payed of to be grounded, I guess.
> Everybody needs a bag like this, the bigger the better. Is it very heavy? The leather seems very rich.



This weighs about 2 lbs, so for this type of bag I think that's reasonable. After I load it up, that's an entirely different story! [emoji15] It has a nice wide shoulder strap, so it's comfortable.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> @floodette thank you. I love it but rarely wear it. I feel it needs an occasion. I think it'll look great with my new white pants. I also want them in black and I hink they'll look better with it than black jeans do.
> 
> @MinaAnais I have mostly organized my room and wardrobe now (only waiting for my  winter stuff to arrive) and the whole experience of gwtting ready in the morning, from makeup through choosing an outfit to adding the final touches is a delight. Will share photos soon.
> 
> @Marylin that outfit is gorgeous! You look so elegant! Glad the week is over and have a nice weekend
> 
> @LVk8 hang in there. Soon youll unpack and everything will come in its place and youll just have to enjoy tour lovely new home.
> 
> Ladies, my computer broke down the other day and im trying to post this from my phone so excuse any mistakes. Anyways today was a bit cloudy and chillier at times so I put my new cardigan with the white pants. I consider it an achievement that I kept them white the whole day. I just had to avoid food drinks sitting down etc. I wore my bright pink scarf as well and neutral shoes accessories. Some might say its a bit too bright but i loved the outfit. When the weather gets dirtier I could wear grey/beige pants instead. Ill look in my closet for more outfit combinations for the cardigan in the next days and share them
> View attachment 3462673



Lovely outfit, ralz! Beautiful scarf; is it the one in your avatar?


----------



## ralz29

Oh, wow, @Mimmy well done for the bag. For such a price its totally justifiable. Enjoy it!


Mimmy said:


> Lovely outfit, ralz! Beautiful scarf; is it the one in your avatar?


 thank you! Yes, that's the one


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Oh, wow, @Mimmy well done for the bag. For such a price its totally justifiable. Enjoy it!
> thank you! Yes, that's the one



Thanks, ralz! The biggest improvement that I have made in not filling up my closet with things I end up not using, is to not buy things just because they are a great bargain.  

But since I had a big, black worry free bag on my wish list; finding one at a great price was the icing on the cake! [emoji513]


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin Hm, not able to quote messages right now, but LOVE the skirt. The color combo is so different but works so well! and it looks so flowy!

@Mimmy Wow, that is a STEAL! and I love the jet black look of it. I loooove really really black black leathers, like ink. 

@LVk8 Good luck! you'll feel so good when its' all done and everything is in its place

@ralz29 Umm.. I think our cardigans are the same color LOL. I didn't put it into an outfit, but brought it into the office to wear when it gets cold. Love how it looks with the white jeans, I'll have to try that.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> That's a trucky one! I have also noticed that that it is more difficult to add a piece since the new item must work well with the rest of the wardrobe. Still, it's well worth it at the end!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have a clearer idea, it will be easier to decide what to add or remove from your wardrobe!
> 
> As for blouses without button gaping, it may be worth a look at cos, sometimes they have blouses in that style!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fab! We still have to renovate the bedroom, I am still using a very old wardrobe which is quite small, The other half is always amazed to see it so empty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome lilbluebear! This is a great thread, I learnt lots from all the stylish ladies here! Ahem, I still have plenty to learn!



Thank you for the tip! There is a COS nearby! 



Marylin said:


> View attachment 3462466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the end of a busy week. I wanted to show you guys what I got while on vacation, but hardly have left the office since I came home. Finally I can present my prettiest catch. Also from Ann Taylor just like the pants I had posted. It seemed like they had just gotten the fall items in the store in LA. that I went to, so I bought tons of things... So much for shopping my own wardrobe...
> Got two tops, the pants I've posted and this skirt, that I love! It goes so well with this blouse that I've had for years. Couldn't believe how much the colors match. (Sorry for the bad picture.)



I love that skirt!!
I should check Ann Taylor. 



Mimmy said:


> I mentioned that I did some online shopping during the Labor Day weekend; this is the bag that I bought. I needed a big, black bag that I didn't have to worry about packing like a 3D puzzle.
> 
> I also wanted it to be worry free; something I could take to work and travel with, and not worry about if it got banged up a little. The original retail price on this bag was $448. It was 50% off, and I had some additional Nordstrom notes. With tax included, I paid just under $40! It has a full zipper, so it's secure.
> 
> It was a happy coincidence to find that I can fit full size folders in it. I usually take a handbag and tote to work, but today I was able to carry just one bag!
> View attachment 3462656



Great bag for travel!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you for the tip! There is a COS nearby!



COS is amazing!!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3462466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the end of a busy week. I wanted to show you guys what I got while on vacation, but hardly have left the office since I came home. Finally I can present my prettiest catch. Also from Ann Taylor just like the pants I had posted. It seemed like they had just gotten the fall items in the store in LA. that I went to, so I bought tons of things... So much for shopping my own wardrobe...
> Got two tops, the pants I've posted and this skirt, that I love! It goes so well with this blouse that I've had for years. Couldn't believe how much the colors match. (Sorry for the bad picture.)



Fab combination!!! I'd be interested to know what shoes you used with. I find it very difficult to match different patterns, I am unusure if it works and what accessories should be added... This outfit works beautifully!!!



LVk8 said:


> I am being driven crazy with half my wardrobe (basically all my non-hanging stuff) still mostly in bags.  MUST UNPACK.  I am starting to go bananas not having my house completely unpacked yet but I have to accept that's just going to be my life for the next week or so at least.



Breathe!!!! It will all be worth it at the end! Is there any way that you can prepare the outfits for the next couple of days, so that this experience will be less stressful?



Mimmy said:


> I mentioned that I did some online shopping during the Labor Day weekend; this is the bag that I bought. I needed a big, black bag that I didn't have to worry about packing like a 3D puzzle.
> 
> I also wanted it to be worry free; something I could take to work and travel with, and not worry about if it got banged up a little. The original retail price on this bag was $448. It was 50% off, and I had some additional Nordstrom notes. With tax included, I paid just under $40! It has a full zipper, so it's secure.
> 
> It was a happy coincidence to find that I can fit full size folders in it. I usually take a handbag and tote to work, but today I was able to carry just one bag!
> View attachment 3462656



Fab bag! The leather looks beautiful! I am still on the hunt for a black bag since the old one broke this summer. I am currently debating if I should "invest" and go over budget or make a pragmatic purchase. Uhm....



ralz29 said:


> @floodette thank you. I love it but rarely wear it. I feel it needs an occasion. I think it'll look great with my new white pants. I also want them in black and I hink they'll look better with it than black jeans do.
> 
> @MinaAnais I have mostly organized my room and wardrobe now (only waiting for my  winter stuff to arrive) and the whole experience of gwtting ready in the morning, from makeup through choosing an outfit to adding the final touches is a delight. Will share photos soon.
> 
> @Marylin that outfit is gorgeous! You look so elegant! Glad the week is over and have a nice weekend
> 
> @LVk8 hang in there. Soon youll unpack and everything will come in its place and youll just have to enjoy tour lovely new home.
> 
> Ladies, my computer broke down the other day and im trying to post this from my phone so excuse any mistakes. Anyways today was a bit cloudy and chillier at times so I put my new cardigan with the white pants. I consider it an achievement that I kept them white the whole day. I just had to avoid food drinks sitting down etc. I wore my bright pink scarf as well and neutral shoes accessories. Some might say its a bit too bright but i loved the outfit. When the weather gets dirtier I could wear grey/beige pants instead. Ill look in my closet for more outfit combinations for the cardigan in the next days and share them
> View attachment 3462673



That cardi has a gorgeous colour, perfect for the cold season! Glad to hear that you are settling in well and that you are happy with the organised wardrobe! I have already started cleaning alll winter accessories and jumpers.... The cold weather is coming!


----------



## Mimmy

@MinaAnais, I am really happy to have found my big, black bag at such a reasonable price. I hope that you find the black bag that is right for you. Please show it to us when you decide. [emoji6]


----------



## ralz29

@Mimmy I think that's another one of those moments where the right thing pops up and it's like the planets have aligned. @MinaAnais hope you find the right bag for you, too. As for matching different patterns I think the trick is to have one subtle pattern and a bolder one with neutral accessories. I haven't tried it either and although I love patterns I'm fairly new to them and use them as an accent in my outfits.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> @Mimmy I think that's another one of those moments where the right thing pops up and it's like the planets have aligned. @MinaAnais hope you find the right bag for you, too. As for matching different patterns I think the trick is to have one subtle pattern and a bolder one with neutral accessories. I haven't tried it either and although I love patterns I'm fairly new to them and use them as an accent in my outfits.



I agree totally ralz29! It doesn't happen as often as my budget would like it to; but when it does, it's great!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you girls, for your compliments. 
@Eggtart, the skirt is really flowy, but not skimpy and it's great that it doesn't wrinkle at all!
@Mina, I'll post a pic with the shoes that go with it, I find that nude sandals go with almost anything.
@bakeacookie Ann Taylor is great, I seem to find something there everytime I go, one of my favorite pairs of black pants I got there 4 years ago and still wear a lot. I have the feeling you could find a lot of things for your work wardrobe, maybe this same skirt even. 
@Ralz, super cute combo. The scarf ties everything together. Maybe blondes do look good in pink after all. I must wear my pink caris!
@Mimmy. Big bag are really dangerous...


----------



## Marylin

@Mina. Here is what I would pair the skirt with. I have too many shoes...


----------



## MinaAnais

@Marylin thank you for sharing! All beautiful shoes!!!! It's a great outfit, very elegant and fresh!

Ok, so the trick is to use neutral accessories! A pair of trousers with patterns could be an interesting addition to my wardrobe, I need to think on it.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> @Marylin thank you for sharing! All beautiful shoes!!!! It's a great outfit, very elegant and fresh!
> 
> Ok, so the trick is to use neutral accessories! A pair of trousers with patterns could be an interesting addition to my wardrobe, I need to think on it.


Yes, please do! I find my patterned pants quite easy to style. A basic top always does the trick.


----------



## ralz29

Love your shoes, @Marylin and the pairings with the skirt! Of course blondes look good in pink! Everyone does, it's a very feminine colour. It has to be the right tone, though. I look good in baby pink and this bright raspberry kind of pink. My friends actually associate me with this colour, haha. We had another friend whom we associated with a very specific shade of purple, lol. Anyways, it has to be a cooler pink for me so no coral, salmon, etc.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Love your shoes, @Marylin and the pairings with the skirt! Of course blondes look good in pink! Everyone does, it's a very feminine colour. It has to be the right tone, though. I look good in baby pink and this bright raspberry kind of pink. My friends actually associate me with this colour, haha. We had another friend whom we associated with a very specific shade of purple, lol. Anyways, it has to be a cooler pink for me so no coral, salmon, etc.


Thanks ralz! 
It's funny that you have your own shade of pink! I think my cardi is too pink for me. You're right about the undertone, I might need something warmer. My other pinks are so much softer.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, I have this whole capsule-wardrobe thing figured out! 
I have 4! 
Let me explain: the idea is to have just a few items that mix and match perdectly, and are suited for the climate you live in and your personal lifestyle, right? I have this. I have a mix and match wardrobe for work and for when I'm home or have errands to run. So this is two separate wardrobes just like that. Of course I wouldn't wear a black pencil skirt and heels to the post office and wouldn't be seen at work in my superdry-sequin T-shirt and superga sneakers. There are a few privileged things that work for both wardrobes, mostly outerwear and boots. 
Also, we have two very distinctive seasons, summer is very hot, winter very cold, I have to have sweaters and cardigans, scarves and gloves and boots for very low temperatures just like I need a few thin shirts, dresses and sandals for temperatures 30 and up. Another two capsule wardrobes for work and play. So this makes four. Not even counting all the in-between things for cold summers and warm winters, fall and spring and layering, for weekend brunches with friends, parties or balls and other events.
If I lived in Southern California and worked from home, I'd only need one capsule wardrobe. But since I don't, I need more. Have it all figured out, you see?


----------



## ralz29

Haha, Marylin, that's one way to look at it. You should have 4 different closets, 1 for each wardrobe, too.


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, thanks for the clarification on the whole capsule wardrobe concept! [emoji3]


----------



## LVk8

I read a cool quote this morning in a daily mailing I get at work about women in investments & politics.  Made me think of this group:

"I'm a woman, I like clothes. I like shoes, I like clothes. It’s one of the challenges, I think, for women in politics, in business, in all areas of working life, is actually to be ourselves, and to say, ‘You know what, you can be clever and like clothes. You can have a career and like clothes. These are not separate."

-- British Prime Minister Theresa May, whose fashion sense has been a source of media fascination _Washington Post_


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I read a cool quote this morning in a daily mailing I get at work about women in investments & politics.  Made me think of this group:
> 
> "I'm a woman, I like clothes. I like shoes, I like clothes. It’s one of the challenges, I think, for women in politics, in business, in all areas of working life, is actually to be ourselves, and to say, ‘You know what, you can be clever and like clothes. You can have a career and like clothes. These are not separate."
> 
> -- British Prime Minister Theresa May, whose fashion sense has been a source of media fascination _Washington Post_



I believe it's not a paradox, it is a logical conclusion that those who take care of themselves might be more reliable, more accountable maybe. I'd rather put my fate into someone's hands who's dressed well and takes care of his or her appearances, than a frumpy, unkempt, slouchy person who pretends to be above fashion. I think I've said before that to be dressed well and appropriate also is a sign of respect. I think we talked flip flops to a party back then. 
Think about Theresa May what you wish, especially this tiny skirt that was cute in Bridget Jones, but a bit, let's say tricky,  in politics. But this woman knows what she wants, or mostly what she doesn't want and is tougher than some of her fellow colleagues.


----------



## Pishi

This is an interesting thought.  My company has a female CEO, and I *know* her appearance is far more scrutinized than our former male CEO's appearance.  It's as if part of our assessment of her as a competent CEO is an assessment of how she dresses and what kind of accessories she chooses -- whereas the man was allowed to slide by with an understated quality suit and a nice tie.  She looks professional, and as Marylin says, it's engenders some sort of confidence. It is a strange double standard though. 

As a woman in the engineering industry, I had to make a conscious choice that I could be who I wanted and dress outside of the norm and also be a good engineer.  I also felt sheepish for a long time about my shoe collection, my clothes, and my desire for things that make me feel perky on the outside.  But no more.  =)

So, I got the Tibi skirt in the mail.  I was soooo excited.  And then I could barely zip it up.  Crushing!  I had a muffin top above and below, and the thing sits high on your waist, so just imagine.  It was also very very long (as many of you suspected would be). But it was really beautiful, a lovely neutral color, and just dramatic with its fullness.  I tried it on with three different tops for three different looks -- so I have the next size up on order from Nordstroms.  I figure if it works out I can have it tailored at Nordstroms, take up about 2 - 3 inches, and Nordstroms will stand by their tailoring/work.


----------



## Pishi

sorry duplicate post.


----------



## LVk8

I'll admit that I didn't know a ton about Theresa May before this morning other than she's from a different party than Boris Johnson, didn't support Brexit & seems to want to make the transition as smooth as possible for her country. 

But I did a quick Google Image search for "Theresa May street style" and I am loving her clothes!  Lots of dresses & fun colorful coats.  I've also been following an insta called @hillarystreetstyle which is an account that does all pantsuit shots of Hillary ******* next to other models/famous people wearing similar suits.  Theresa May's wardrobe seems a bit more fun  

Anyway I like that she said that you can be smart, capable and professional and still love your clothes.  I know I've felt pressure to downplay my love of fashion or an odd "shame" around shopping.  I think a bunch of us have expressed that at times.  Absolutely agree women are 100% more scrutinized on their appearance than men are, especially if you're a woman in a public facing or managerial role.  It's a weird seesaw where you need to look polished, approachable and professional but it's not necessarily appropriate to broadcast fashion love.  Unless you work in a fashionable industry.  I work in finance with a bunch of dudes who roll out of bed into khakis and polo tees.  Since I am the youngest woman in my office & also a manager who has to negotiate regularly with men approximately twice my age, I'm acutely aware of what I'm wearing at all times and also acutely aware if I'm skating on the edge of what I "should" be getting away with at work since I live in a city where "business casual" is a pretty loose term. 

Fortune posted an article a couple months ago about a study that showed how women who exhibit good grooming have higher lifetime earnings than women who do not.  Interesting stuff - http://fortune.com/2016/05/19/makeup-more-money/ 

@Pishi thank you for reminding me to pick up alterations at Nordstrom.  I bought a really awesome midi skirt during their summer sale


----------



## Sass

LVK8 - I hope your moving and unpacking gets less stressful really soon! 

Marylin - your skirt is gorgpeus! Would love to see a modelling shot with your 'back to work outfits' 
Honestly I don't know you you busy working mum's do it, crazy I very much admire you! 

Mimmy I love your new bag!  Great addition and what a bargin? 

Razl I hope you are settled back into London life ok? How is the new job? The weather has been so funny hasn't it?

Phisi - oh no what a shame about your shirt shape and length, let's hope the next one is the right one!


----------



## Sass

Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.

Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.
> 
> Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!



Sass! That's fantastic news!  Congratulations! ! How wonderful! You'll be the prettiest bide on the planet!
Please fill us in on the details, I'm so curious and I love a romantic story!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.
> 
> Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!



Congratulations Sass!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.
> 
> Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!



Congratulations, Sass! I look forward to hearing more details when you are ready to share! [emoji173]️


----------



## lilbluebear

Sass said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.
> 
> Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!


Congrats Sass!! Do share your dress journey with us!


----------



## LVk8

Yay! Congrats @Sass


----------



## bakeacookie

Sass said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.
> 
> Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!



Congratulations!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I'll admit that I didn't know a ton about Theresa May before this morning other than she's from a different party than Boris Johnson, didn't support Brexit & seems to want to make the transition as smooth as possible for her country.
> 
> But I did a quick Google Image search for "Theresa May street style" and I am loving her clothes!  Lots of dresses & fun colorful coats.  I've also been following an insta called @hillarystreetstyle which is an account that does all pantsuit shots of Hillary ******* next to other models/famous people wearing similar suits.  Theresa May's wardrobe seems a bit more fun
> 
> Anyway I like that she said that you can be smart, capable and professional and still love your clothes.  I know I've felt pressure to downplay my love of fashion or an odd "shame" around shopping.  I think a bunch of us have expressed that at times.  Absolutely agree women are 100% more scrutinized on their appearance than men are, especially if you're a woman in a public facing or managerial role.  It's a weird seesaw where you need to look polished, approachable and professional but it's not necessarily appropriate to broadcast fashion love.  Unless you work in a fashionable industry.  I work in finance with a bunch of dudes who roll out of bed into khakis and polo tees.  Since I am the youngest woman in my office & also a manager who has to negotiate regularly with men approximately twice my age, I'm acutely aware of what I'm wearing at all times and also acutely aware if I'm skating on the edge of what I "should" be getting away with at work since I live in a city where "business casual" is a pretty loose term.
> 
> Fortune posted an article a couple months ago about a study that showed how women who exhibit good grooming have higher lifetime earnings than women who do not.  Interesting stuff - http://fortune.com/2016/05/19/makeup-more-money/
> 
> @Pishi thank you for reminding me to pick up alterations at Nordstrom.  I bought a really awesome midi skirt during their summer sale



Thanks for posting this! I can totally support the dress well, earn more. I'm lucky enough to work with a few women who  appreciate fashion, and some who totally don't. Those who do, get more respect, are considered smarter and more reliable. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to work in fashion though If there's any truth in ,the devil wears prada' I couldn't handle it.


----------



## ralz29

Sass said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news - [emoji183] It's all still new & exciting so I'm eager to enjoy this period for as long as possible.
> 
> Soon enough though ... It will be time to start thinking about a special kind of dress!



OMG! Congratulations, Sass! Such lovely news, you made me smile, I'm so excited for you! I wish you all the happiness in the world with the lucky man. Keep us posted on the dress!



Marylin said:


> I believe it's not a paradox, it is a logical conclusion that those who take care of themselves might be more reliable, more accountable maybe. I'd rather put my fate into someone's hands who's dressed well and takes care of his or her appearances, than a frumpy, unkempt, slouchy person who pretends to be above fashion. I think I've said before that to be dressed well and appropriate also is a sign of respect. I think we talked flip flops to a party back then.
> Think about Theresa May what you wish, especially this tiny skirt that was cute in Bridget Jones, but a bit, let's say tricky,  in politics. But this woman knows what she wants, or mostly what she doesn't want and is tougher than some of her fellow colleagues.


My thoughts exactly! You/your body is the only thing that's with you your whole life so what could be more important than that to take care of? If someone can't take care of themselves first, how are they going to help me out? And it annoys me when people pretend that's superficial and they're above it. You see it in nature, too, as in how animals groom themselves to maintain their fur, feathers, etc. Sometimes people remind me of peacocks but instead of big tails we wear colours and silhouettes to complement and accentuate our features. Anyways, my point is that it;s a healthy thing to do and it shows you're in a good state of mind.

@Pishi hope the skirt turns out nicely. Share looks when you get it.


----------



## ralz29

Alright, closet is organized, let's see how long it will stay that way. Here are before and after photos (sorry about the bad quality, I suck at taking pictures):





On the left side are tops and shirts that need to be hanging. The clear bins (they were literally sold as bathroom bins but I liked the look) hold rolled up tshirts and camis. One is for white and light colours and the other is for black and dark or brighter colours. The brown box is laundry. The dresser was in my room but I wanted a desk instead so I stuck it in the closet. It holds bras, underwear, and loungewear and exercise clothes respectively. On top of it, below the hanging tops, are folded cardigans and shorts/skirts. Not very clear from the photo but they're easy to see irl.

The right side starts with pants: dressier, non-jeans hanging on a different hanger each, followed by jeans stacked on a pants hanger. After that I have jackets and trench coats, followed by dresses and my winter coat. It doesn't get too cold here so I barely wear it but I want to add a black one, too, nevertheless. At the bottom are shoes which I usually cover with their dustbags but removed them for the purpose of the photo. Someone mentioned being worried about the shoe smell in the closet. I like to put coffee beans in those organza jewelry pouches and hang them in my wardrobe. They absorb any odors that catch onto shoes and outerwear and everytime I open my closet I get a little adrenaline rush from the coffee smell. Plus, I really like how the smell of coffee mixes with my perfume.

The middle section is my 'little space of happiness'. It's mainly for accessories but I've dedicated it to the things in my closet that bring me the most joy when I see them, so nice scarves, and my favourite bags. There's a mirror on the door of that section so I've assigned the top drawer below it as the space for 'finishing touches': jewellery, mascara, lipsticks, perfume. The middle drawer is accessories I use less often: currently winter scarves, gloves, some clutches. Bottom drawer is for extra bed linen (boring but it's the most convenient place to put that).

Overall, I'm very happy with how it looks now. I can see everything so I hope that things won't get thrown in the back and be forgotten there. Same goes for the things in the drawers: no bundles to dig through and therefore no picking the same thing all the time just because it's on top of the heap. The arrangement also helps with my morning routine as it forms a logical sequence of doors/drawers to open and how to move around my room.


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Alright, closet is organized, let's see how long it will stay that way. Here are before and after photos (sorry about the bad quality, I suck at taking pictures):
> 
> View attachment 3469971
> View attachment 3469973
> 
> 
> On the left side are tops and shirts that need to be hanging. The clear bins (they were literally sold as bathroom bins but I liked the look) hold rolled up tshirts and camis. One is for white and light colours and the other is for black and dark or brighter colours. The brown box is laundry. The dresser was in my room but I wanted a desk instead so I stuck it in the closet. It holds bras, underwear, and loungewear and exercise clothes respectively. On top of it, below the hanging tops, are folded cardigans and shorts/skirts. Not very clear from the photo but they're easy to see irl.
> 
> The right side starts with pants: dressier, non-jeans hanging on a different hanger each, followed by jeans stacked on a pants hanger. After that I have jackets and trench coats, followed by dresses and my winter coat. It doesn't get too cold here so I barely wear it but I want to add a black one, too, nevertheless. At the bottom are shoes which I usually cover with their dustbags but removed them for the purpose of the photo. Someone mentioned being worried about the shoe smell in the closet. I like to put coffee beans in those organza jewelry pouches and hang them in my wardrobe. They absorb any odors that catch onto shoes and outerwear and everytime I open my closet I get a little adrenaline rush from the coffee smell. Plus, I really like how the smell of coffee mixes with my perfume.
> 
> The middle section is my 'little space of happiness'. It's mainly for accessories but I've dedicated it to the things in my closet that bring me the most joy when I see them, so nice scarves, and my favourite bags. There's a mirror on the door of that section so I've assigned the top drawer below it as the space for 'finishing touches': jewellery, mascara, lipsticks, perfume. The middle drawer is accessories I use less often: currently winter scarves, gloves, some clutches. Bottom drawer is for extra bed linen (boring but it's the most convenient place to put that).
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with how it looks now. I can see everything so I hope that things won't get thrown in the back and be forgotten there. Same goes for the things in the drawers: no bundles to dig through and therefore no picking the same thing all the time just because it's on top of the heap. The arrangement also helps with my morning routine as it forms a logical sequence of doors/drawers to open and how to move around my room.



I'm very impressed. You really put a lot of thought into this, so I'm sure it will work well. I like that it's not stuffed to the brim and everything's easy to see and find. Haven't heard about the coffee beans ever. I have lavender pouches in my wardrobe, maybe that's why I'm so tired every morning...


----------



## MinaAnais

ralz29 said:


> Alright, closet is organized, let's see how long it will stay that way. Here are before and after photos (sorry about the bad quality, I suck at taking pictures):
> 
> View attachment 3469971
> View attachment 3469973
> 
> 
> On the left side are tops and shirts that need to be hanging. The clear bins (they were literally sold as bathroom bins but I liked the look) hold rolled up tshirts and camis. One is for white and light colours and the other is for black and dark or brighter colours. The brown box is laundry. The dresser was in my room but I wanted a desk instead so I stuck it in the closet. It holds bras, underwear, and loungewear and exercise clothes respectively. On top of it, below the hanging tops, are folded cardigans and shorts/skirts. Not very clear from the photo but they're easy to see irl.
> 
> The right side starts with pants: dressier, non-jeans hanging on a different hanger each, followed by jeans stacked on a pants hanger. After that I have jackets and trench coats, followed by dresses and my winter coat. It doesn't get too cold here so I barely wear it but I want to add a black one, too, nevertheless. At the bottom are shoes which I usually cover with their dustbags but removed them for the purpose of the photo. Someone mentioned being worried about the shoe smell in the closet. I like to put coffee beans in those organza jewelry pouches and hang them in my wardrobe. They absorb any odors that catch onto shoes and outerwear and everytime I open my closet I get a little adrenaline rush from the coffee smell. Plus, I really like how the smell of coffee mixes with my perfume.
> 
> The middle section is my 'little space of happiness'. It's mainly for accessories but I've dedicated it to the things in my closet that bring me the most joy when I see them, so nice scarves, and my favourite bags. There's a mirror on the door of that section so I've assigned the top drawer below it as the space for 'finishing touches': jewellery, mascara, lipsticks, perfume. The middle drawer is accessories I use less often: currently winter scarves, gloves, some clutches. Bottom drawer is for extra bed linen (boring but it's the most convenient place to put that).
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with how it looks now. I can see everything so I hope that things won't get thrown in the back and be forgotten there. Same goes for the things in the drawers: no bundles to dig through and therefore no picking the same thing all the time just because it's on top of the heap. The arrangement also helps with my morning routine as it forms a logical sequence of doors/drawers to open and how to move around my room.



Great wardrobe! I like the way it's arranged andone can easily see that you have a clear colour palette! 
It must be a pleasure to get dressed in the mornings! 

I keep my outwear in a separate build-in space in the hallway, the rest is in tiny tiny wardrobe in the bedroom. We are planning to renovate the bedroom by next Spring, I am sooo looking forward  a clean space!!!


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Alright, closet is organized, let's see how long it will stay that way. Here are before and after photos (sorry about the bad quality, I suck at taking pictures):
> 
> View attachment 3469971
> View attachment 3469973
> 
> 
> On the left side are tops and shirts that need to be hanging. The clear bins (they were literally sold as bathroom bins but I liked the look) hold rolled up tshirts and camis. One is for white and light colours and the other is for black and dark or brighter colours. The brown box is laundry. The dresser was in my room but I wanted a desk instead so I stuck it in the closet. It holds bras, underwear, and loungewear and exercise clothes respectively. On top of it, below the hanging tops, are folded cardigans and shorts/skirts. Not very clear from the photo but they're easy to see irl.
> 
> The right side starts with pants: dressier, non-jeans hanging on a different hanger each, followed by jeans stacked on a pants hanger. After that I have jackets and trench coats, followed by dresses and my winter coat. It doesn't get too cold here so I barely wear it but I want to add a black one, too, nevertheless. At the bottom are shoes which I usually cover with their dustbags but removed them for the purpose of the photo. Someone mentioned being worried about the shoe smell in the closet. I like to put coffee beans in those organza jewelry pouches and hang them in my wardrobe. They absorb any odors that catch onto shoes and outerwear and everytime I open my closet I get a little adrenaline rush from the coffee smell. Plus, I really like how the smell of coffee mixes with my perfume.
> 
> The middle section is my 'little space of happiness'. It's mainly for accessories but I've dedicated it to the things in my closet that bring me the most joy when I see them, so nice scarves, and my favourite bags. There's a mirror on the door of that section so I've assigned the top drawer below it as the space for 'finishing touches': jewellery, mascara, lipsticks, perfume. The middle drawer is accessories I use less often: currently winter scarves, gloves, some clutches. Bottom drawer is for extra bed linen (boring but it's the most convenient place to put that).
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with how it looks now. I can see everything so I hope that things won't get thrown in the back and be forgotten there. Same goes for the things in the drawers: no bundles to dig through and therefore no picking the same thing all the time just because it's on top of the heap. The arrangement also helps with my morning routine as it forms a logical sequence of doors/drawers to open and how to move around my room.



Thanks for showing us your closet, ralz! It is so organized, and everything is easy to see. I know that coffee beans absorb odors, but I had never thought to put them in my closet. I must use your idea. Thanks! [emoji477]️


----------



## ralz29

Marylin said:


> I'm very impressed. You really put a lot of thought into this, so I'm sure it will work well. I like that it's not stuffed to the brim and everything's easy to see and find. Haven't heard about the coffee beans ever. I have lavender pouches in my wardrobe, maybe that's why I'm so tired every morning...





MinaAnais said:


> Great wardrobe! I like the way it's arranged andone can easily see that you have a clear colour palette!
> It must be a pleasure to get dressed in the mornings!
> 
> I keep my outwear in a separate build-in space in the hallway, the rest is in tiny tiny wardrobe in the bedroom. We are planning to renovate the bedroom by next Spring, I am sooo looking forward  a clean space!!!





Mimmy said:


> Thanks for showing us your closet, ralz! It is so organized, and everything is easy to see. I know that coffee beans absorb odors, but I had never thought to put them in my closet. I must use your idea. Thanks! [emoji477]️



Thank you, ladies, I'm glad you like it! I actually found out the coffee bean trick accidentally. I knew they absorbed smells; I used to keep some in a bag where they blended with a perfume sample and that's how I found out I liked the scents together. I didn't think to keep some in the closet until I put a bag of coffee in there while unpacking, Then I opened my wardrobe and the smell hit me and I decided to keep them in there instead of scented pouches. I would still like some pouches for some of my drawers, though. Any suggestions where I can find them? I've only seen them in Zara. I keep Lush soaps in drawers.  

Mina, now that you mentioned it, I seem to have lots of black and white. I never feel like that when I get dressed and always feel like I need another black top when I go shopping. Next spring isn't that far away, I'm sure you'll get a great closet, keep us posted


----------



## LVk8

@ralz29 thanks for sharing!  Inspired me to upload some of my closet pix so I could share with the group as well.  I also have a wall closet and am happy with how it turned out.

Before picture:





Basic wall closet.  It goes a little bit deeper behind the accordion doors as well but that's what my closet looked like when I bought my house.  Hired CA Closets to do some organization.

First I had to dismantle the existing stuff.  Full disclosure, a boy did it for me.




Then CA Closets came in and worked their magic.  I wanted 8 drawers, space for shoes, accessory cubbies, a long hang section and two half hang sections for dresses & separates.




That was the only pic I could find in my phone of an empty-ish closet after they built the shelves.  hehe my pup, so helpful 

But....turns out my shoe cubby interfered with hang space for dresses....whoops.  Needed to remove the board on the L hand side to create a few more inches of space








But removing that one board made all the difference, here's my closet yay!  I also have a nook of happiness for jewelry and what have you in the middle 




It's so nice to have all my clothes fit in one spot.  Actually I guess I do have coats in a tiny closet in another room but this closet and built in dresser fit all my hanging and foldables plus underthings, long coats and ski pants. And shoes.  Love it!!! 

Sorry all those pictures are pretty big, I don't know how to make them smaller!


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, ladies, I'm glad you like it! I actually found out the coffee bean trick accidentally. I knew they absorbed smells; I used to keep some in a bag where they blended with a perfume sample and that's how I found out I liked the scents together. I didn't think to keep some in the closet until I put a bag of coffee in there while unpacking, Then I opened my wardrobe and the smell hit me and I decided to keep them in there instead of scented pouches. I would still like some pouches for some of my drawers, though. Any suggestions where I can find them? I've only seen them in Zara. I keep Lush soaps in drawers.
> 
> Mina, now that you mentioned it, I seem to have lots of black and white. I never feel like that when I get dressed and always feel like I need another black top when I go shopping. Next spring isn't that far away, I'm sure you'll get a great closet, keep us posted



You could try Crabtree and Evelyn for scents, they have pouches, paper, spray... Or simply do them yourself. I use dried lavender or rosebuds. Cedar keeps moths out and smells great as well, if you're not so much into the soft, flowery smells.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> @ralz29 thanks for sharing!  Inspired me to upload some of my closet pix so I could share with the group as well.  I also have a wall closet and am happy with how it turned out.
> 
> Before picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic wall closet.  It goes a little bit deeper behind the accordion doors as well but that's what my closet looked like when I bought my house.  Hired CA Closets to do some organization.
> 
> First I had to dismantle the existing stuff.  Full disclosure, a boy did it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then CA Closets came in and worked their magic.  I wanted 8 drawers, space for shoes, accessory cubbies, a long hang section and two half hang sections for dresses & separates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only pic I could find in my phone of an empty-ish closet after they built the shelves.  hehe my pup, so helpful
> 
> But....turns out my shoe cubby interfered with hang space for dresses....whoops.  Needed to remove the board on the L hand side to create a few more inches of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But removing that one board made all the difference, here's my closet yay!  I also have a nook of happiness for jewelry and what have you in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so nice to have all my clothes fit in one spot.  Actually I guess I do have coats in a tiny closet in another room but this closet and built in dresser fit all my hanging and foldables plus underthings, long coats and ski pants. And shoes.  Love it!!!
> 
> Sorry all those pictures are pretty big, I don't know how to make them smaller!



Amazing, what they did to this space! Looks very nice and organized! You're little accessories space looks so inviting.


----------



## MinaAnais

ralz29 said:


> Thank you, ladies, I'm glad you like it! I actually found out the coffee bean trick accidentally. I knew they absorbed smells; I used to keep some in a bag where they blended with a perfume sample and that's how I found out I liked the scents together. I didn't think to keep some in the closet until I put a bag of coffee in there while unpacking, Then I opened my wardrobe and the smell hit me and I decided to keep them in there instead of scented pouches. I would still like some pouches for some of my drawers, though. Any suggestions where I can find them? I've only seen them in Zara. I keep Lush soaps in drawers.
> 
> Mina, now that you mentioned it, I seem to have lots of black and white. I never feel like that when I get dressed and always feel like I need another black top when I go shopping. Next spring isn't that far away, I'm sure you'll get a great closet, keep us posted



I think neutral colours are the "secret weapons" of any wardrobes, it is so much easier to get dressed in the mornings! 
I wouldn't hold my breath on the next closet, it will be a similar size of the current but I am planning lots of built in space which will make things easier!



LVk8 said:


> @ralz29 thanks for sharing!  Inspired me to upload some of my closet pix so I could share with the group as well.  I also have a wall closet and am happy with how it turned out.
> 
> Before picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic wall closet.  It goes a little bit deeper behind the accordion doors as well but that's what my closet looked like when I bought my house.  Hired CA Closets to do some organization.
> 
> First I had to dismantle the existing stuff.  Full disclosure, a boy did it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then CA Closets came in and worked their magic.  I wanted 8 drawers, space for shoes, accessory cubbies, a long hang section and two half hang sections for dresses & separates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only pic I could find in my phone of an empty-ish closet after they built the shelves.  hehe my pup, so helpful
> 
> But....turns out my shoe cubby interfered with hang space for dresses....whoops.  Needed to remove the board on the L hand side to create a few more inches of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But removing that one board made all the difference, here's my closet yay!  I also have a nook of happiness for jewelry and what have you in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so nice to have all my clothes fit in one spot.  Actually I guess I do have coats in a tiny closet in another room but this closet and built in dresser fit all my hanging and foldables plus underthings, long coats and ski pants. And shoes.  Love it!!!
> 
> Sorry all those pictures are pretty big, I don't know how to make them smaller!



Fantastic job!!! Thought the size hasn't changed, it looks bigger and very well structured.

Supercute dog!!!


----------



## ralz29

@Pishi great closet! I, too, really like the accessories space.

@MinaAnais built in space definitely makes a huge difference. What Pishi has done is a great example. I think I might be short on shoe storage at some point and then I'll probably add a second shelf similar to hers.

@Marylin, thanks for the suggestions. DIYing them is a good idea. I just remembered last night I have some lavender I use for cooking but I might put some in a pouch to add to my drawers, too. Or I will look through ebay/amazon for some woods; they're my favourite!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@ralz29 CONGRATS!!!!! That's so exciting!!!! And great looking closet!
@LVk8 I love your closet. It looks to be the similar size to mine and totally makes me want to chuck all my clothes out and organize it like yours. So minimal and clean. I love it.


----------



## LVk8

Thanks so much for all the closet love!  I'm really happy with it.  Plus in terms of things for the house organized closets are always a thumbs up for renters in my future empire, haha.

My room also has a small built-in area where I have hat boxes, purses and other randomness that doesn't yet have a home.  My pup's bed fits perfectly in the bottom nook


----------



## Sass

Ladies thank you so much for your sweet words about my engagement [emoji4]

Thanks to everyone who shared their closet for inspo [emoji1373]

It makes me want to run out organise mine. Mina and Razl London really doesn't have much space in the way of closets does it ... My main issue is not hanging space but folding items in a way that stays neat when I go looking for specific items. I think I may invest in some bins/baskets or the likes to keep it neat! 

Mina can I ask where your black coat you shared was from? It is pretty much exactly what I am liking for too! 

I can't recall who was asking about items for changing season (sorry) but it felt a little too hot a few weeks ago to think about clothes for this. 

I am thinking about:
-  a black coat
- a nice quality trench coat (I'd love a Burberry but I think it's sadly out of the budget so an equivalent)
- a pair of small heeled black ankle boots ... I've found them to be a work horse in my wardrobe but I've struggled find something comfortable which is stylish but still allows me to do a total of about 1.5 hours of walking! 
- a grey scarf
- some jeans ... may consider coloured options! 

That's about all I have on my list so far!


----------



## Mimmy

Happy Autumn! [emoji260][emoji262][emoji265]

It's still very hot in FL, but I have been thinking of fall and winter outfits; Florida style. [emoji3]

I've been playing with my Stylebook closet. I retook some photos that I wasn't happy with. I tried on some pants in my closet. 2 pairs are definite keepers, 2 pairs were donated. I also donated 2 dresses and a top. They served their purpose. I took them out of the donate pile more than once; it was time to wave goodbye! [emoji112]

I have a pair of pants and 2 tops ordered online on their way to me; I will see if they work out. I will post them if they do!

What am I thinking about for my cooler weather closet? 

1. Work pants. If the pair I ordered work out,      this will get checked off my list. 

2. Work tops. Hopefully the two I ordered will work out. One I ordered may be too low cut to wear for work. Tops are on my "do not buy" list, but I noticed that many of my tops are tees. Some are starting to show wear and I would like to refine some of my looks with a top that is not a tee. 

I also remember eggtart posting that she needed some blouses with sleeves. A lot of my nicer tops are sleeveless; so I could use a couple with sleeves too. 

3. Casual dress. This is not a necessity, but if I find a cute, casual dress, it would be a nice closet addition. 

4. Wedge sandals. One black and one brown/tan pair. In FL these can be worn in warmer fall and winter weather.  I'm going to be on the lookout for some on sale to buy now, for next summer. I have owned the ones I have now for several years and they were in heavy rotation this summer. They are showing wear. 

I am looking forward to wearing the boots I bought during the spring and summer, this fall; delayed gratification! [emoji6]

I am hoping to find another compact wallet for my smaller bags. I have a LV one that is very useful, but would like another one. 

I will probably treat myself with a premier bag, but not until next year!

I am doubling down on NO MORE SHOES!  I realize that out of about 50 pairs I own, I only wear 10 regularly, in any given season. 

If any of the rest of you have time, I would love to hear how you're preparing your wardrobes for fall and winter.


----------



## LVk8

Hm.  Fall items...

1. Replace my white jeans.  Even bleaching didn't save them after their last run through the washing machine.  RIP, jeans.  I had them several years they were awesome so can't complain that it's come time for a replacement.
2. A jacket-like cardigan for work.  Much of my wardrobe is dresses so layering pieces allow me to wear my stuff all year long.
3. A sleeveless silk top in a different color than my light blue one.  I've been embracing separates lately & my best "haven't tried this yet" outfit of what already existed in my closet was a light blue silk sleeveless top tucked into a high waist burnt orange midi skirt.  Four strangers on the street told me they liked my outfit that day!  Def want another color option.  Plus with sleeveless then you can also pair layering pieces like my future jacket-like cardigan & still wear when it's almost 100 degrees.

I have a small bag of mostly accessories that I plan to take to Buffalo Exchange.  I pared down my shoes since I had to eliminate a board in my closet so that all the shoes I'm keeping fit neatly inside.  Also set aside some funky chunky jewelry that I don't wear so much anymore but should be interesting to the hipster fabulous.  I also made some consignment sales of LV SLGs that I rarely used or had attachments to my ex (pochettes and smaller) & got $770 back, woo.  At the local consignment shop I have been eyeing a pair of super funky blinged out Prada sunglasses that go on final sale next week so perhaps I will bring them home when I pick up my check, mwahaha.

In my tailoring pile is a white eyelet pencil skirt bc of a frayed hem (damn you old apartment washing machine), my purple Mad Men dress bc when I was unpacking my house I leaned over to pick up a stupid heavy box and popped the skirt slit seam (my bad should have changed out of work clothes first) & a bodysuit that needs an extra fastener on the bottom.  I love bringing clothes to the tailor, it always feels like new clothes when you get them back even though they're already your clothes.

Premier wish list?  I'm not in a hurry to buy either but in the future I would like:
1. Mandarin orange LV Alma PM.  I saved my long Mandarin strap when I gave up my Speedy, just been looking for the intersection of "great condition" and "not stupid price".  I found one that was purrrfect not long ago but the seller wanted $1K.  That is not the correct price for a ~10 year old Alma even if retail for a new one is like $2K now.  Based on what Almas of that age in good condition tend to sell for my price target is more like $600ish.  All the other ones I've found this year have too much wear that I'm not sure can be repaired (scuffed corners etc) so have passed.
2. Chanel mini.  Possibly with chevrons?  I saw one in the wild the other day that was a real head turner even though I'd been thinking quilts previously.  I even started a thread in the Chanel forum so people would show me more photos, haha.  Our city doesn't have a full size Chanel boutique but I have work trips coming up to Houston & Las Vegas so hopefully I can find a minute to steal away and investigate.  Covert ops


----------



## ralz29

Thank you, @Sass . I totally understand how you feel about winter clothes with the recent temperatures. What's even more confusing: have you seen the Christmas merch is out already?! it's not even Halloween yet and just the other day it was 30 degrees! Today it was a weird weather as well. It was sunny and warm but it was windy so it didn't feel warm all the time and then it rained but it felt like a light spring rain. Not sure how to dress anymore. 
If you're looking for a trench, check out Hobbs. It's still on the pricier side but nowhere near Burberry and the materials they use and the styles they do are quite similar.


----------



## MinaAnais

@Sass the coat is from Jaeger, it is actually navy but it is also available in black as well. I was very lucky! Have you found the black bag?

@Ralz - Autumn has definitely arrived here! dressing in layers is a great help!

I like Mimmy's idea to look out for summer sandals during sales, it would be a good time to replace my summer sandals!


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies, so a couple new things to report.  I've been wrestling with the OTK boot dilemma. I've wanted a pair for a few years, but I couldn't make myself actually buy and keep a pair.  I have bought and returned like two pairs of Stuart Weitzmans!  This year I thought I was going to get the SW OTK in dark brown, but I wasn't sold on it. The fit wasn't perfect.  I was in Chicago last weekend (love that city) and I went to the Frye Store.  They have a pair of OTK suede boots that fit really well and were $200 less than the SWs!  So I bought them.

I have tried them on with multiple outfits and they work well.  Do I need these boots? Absolutely not.  Do I want them? I think so.  I'm going to wait another few days to see how I feel.

I did get them at 30% off because I also bought a pair of flats.  With the discount, it was like I got the flats for free. Woot!


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> View attachment 3474246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, so a couple new things to report.  I've been wrestling with the OTK boot dilemma. I've wanted a pair for a few years, but I couldn't make myself actually buy and keep a pair.  I have bought and returned like two pairs of Stuart Weitzmans!  This year I thought I was going to get the SW OTK in dark brown, but I wasn't sold on it. The fit wasn't perfect.  I was in Chicago last weekend (love that city) and I went to the Frye Store.  They have a pair of OTK suede boots that fit really well and were $200 less than the SWs!  So I bought them.
> 
> I have tried them on with multiple outfits and they work well.  Do I need these boots? Absolutely not.  Do I want them? I think so.  I'm going to wait another few days to see how I feel.
> 
> I did get them at 30% off because I also bought a pair of flats.  With the discount, it was like I got the flats for free. Woot!



I like these, Pishi! I have not owned Frye boots for many years. The quality on the ones I had were excellent. 

I suspect that these are going to be keepers! [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

@Pishi. Fantastic boots. The color is lovely, I wish I could join this trend,but can't, because of elephant legs and I also think it's something for younger women.
@Sass @Mimmy and @Pishi  @lvk Interesting how most of the stuff everyone seems to be thinking about for fall is work clothes. Either that's because we tend to dress up more for work or because all of us have enough 'fun' clothes. 
I used to be guilty of this. Too much exotic wardrobe, not enough staples. That has changed a lot. If I buy something fun  I make sure I can dress it down for work. Also, I'm more adult, there's not as much fun stuff to wear as there used to be.
I did wear a very warm knit coat I bought at anthropologie in LA today to work. It's quite warm outside, but freezing in the mornings and the heating system in the office is playing tricks on us. I was almost by myself at work today, so I got away with a very casual look. Have I showed this to you guys yet?
Sorry my pics always show up on the top...


----------



## ralz29

@Pishi I like the boots. Have you worn them out yet or just tried them on? I think you'll know whether to keep them if you actually wear them although I don't think you'd be able to return them then. To be honest we don't 'need' most of the things we buy so looking at it from this point can always make one feel guilty. Better to ask yourself do you really want them or is it an impulse. I think there was a similar discussion a couple pages back.

@Marylin you're right about the work clothes. I saw they had introduced more 'fun' colours of the cardigan I want and now on my wishlist, after camel and black, there's purple, maybe blue. I'm also stalking another H scarf and I've been watching a brand new one on vestiaire (that site is dangerous). It's a fun item but the colours are on the neutral side and since it's an accesory it's an item that can be easily incorporated into a work outfit. I want to have an occasion to get it, though, maybe first salary, which would be in the end of October. First of all, though, I want black ankle boots. That's my #1 item now.


----------



## Pishi

...and the conclusion to the Tibi skirt story. The next size up fit all right but of course it was just so long. I took it to Nordstroms and the tailor told me that it would cost $100 to take four inches off the hem!! What the...! So I gladly returned it. I did purchase a lovely knit black sweater with a deep verse neckline. Sort of a fake cardigan tho I could probably layer beneath. This one is a keeper for sure. 

I believe I am pretty much done for now. One pair of boots, one sweater, and two button downs. I will start cycling thru my shoes too. I've been really drawn to a pair of low heeled YSL pumps I bought in 2006 lately. Been wearing them nonstop. Funny, because I ignored them for years...


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> ...and the conclusion to the Tibi skirt story. The next size up fit all right but of course it was just so long. I took it to Nordstroms and the tailor told me that it would cost $100 to take four inches off the hem!! What the...! So I gladly returned it. I did purchase a lovely knit black sweater with a deep verse neckline. Sort of a fake cardigan tho I could probably layer beneath. This one is a keeper for sure.
> 
> I believe I am pretty much done for now. One pair of boots, one sweater, and two button downs. I will start cycling thru my shoes too. I've been really drawn to a pair of low heeled YSL pumps I bought in 2006 lately. Been wearing them nonstop. Funny, because I ignored them for years...
> 
> View attachment 3475120


The skirt just wasn't meant to be then. You'll find one if you're still up for it. The cardi or fake cardi is definitely a staple. You'll get so much wear out of it! 
Can we see a pic of the shoes you rediscovered?


----------



## Pishi

Here are the YSL pumps!


----------



## Myrkur

Hi everyone. I just came back from a long holiday again, now I'm done with traveling this year. Fall is starting and I love to be home around this time of year until the New Year [emoji4] I still have one week off from work, but unfortunately I got sick right after we got back from our trip. So now I'm Konmari'ing our house as I finally have the time and it keeps my mind of being sick! I'll be reading some of the older posts and will try to post my own Konmari process


----------



## LVk8

@Pishi love the python!!!

I'm currently on a work trip, packed an eggplant 3/4 sleeve dress for today & a gray sleeveless dress with a blazer and belt for tomorrow.  For the most part I really love my work wardrobe.  Lots of things I can get away with in my non-professional life with funkier accessories.

If I were going to cut anything else from my closet at this point I guess it would have to be sundresses.  But since I have a couple layering items, I really do wear most throughout the year.  I think for some of my older sundresses that I've kept bc they have flattering silhouettes but aren't made with high quality materials, I'll just decline to replace when they wear out.  

But definitely looking to add layering pieces when I come across the right ones so I can wear the majority of my clothes year-round


----------



## Pishi

This is going to be a dumb question...how do you guys create the "@so and so" tag?


----------



## MinaAnais

@Pishi, you just need to write @ next to the _username
_


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Here are the YSL pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476289


Beautiful! I was wanting to ask you why they got neglected, but then I remembered my own snakeskin like pumps by miu miu that I haven't worn in years. So maybe animal prints and skins do get in and out of fashion. 
I also love the shape's timeless beauty!


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Hi everyone. I just came back from a long holiday again, now I'm done with traveling this year. Fall is starting and I love to be home around this time of year until the New Year [emoji4] I still have one week off from work, but unfortunately I got sick right after we got back from our trip. So now I'm Konmari'ing our house as I finally have the time and it keeps my mind of being sick! I'll be reading some of the older posts and will try to post my own Konmari process



Welcome back! So sorry you're sick. Don't overdo it with tidying up, you should rest a bit. But if it's fun it might even speed up the healing process. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> @Pishi love the python!!!
> 
> I'm currently on a work trip, packed an eggplant 3/4 sleeve dress for today & a gray sleeveless dress with a blazer and belt for tomorrow.  For the most part I really love my work wardrobe.  Lots of things I can get away with in my non-professional life with funkier accessories.
> 
> If I were going to cut anything else from my closet at this point I guess it would have to be sundresses.  But since I have a couple layering items, I really do wear most throughout the year.  I think for some of my older sundresses that I've kept bc they have flattering silhouettes but aren't made with high quality materials, I'll just decline to replace when they wear out.
> 
> But definitely looking to add layering pieces when I come across the right ones so I can wear the majority of my clothes year-round



Both outfits sound really pretty!
I hear you about not wanting to get rid of things that used to make you feel beautiful. But if you know what looks good, you'll find replacements that are of better material. If it's flimsy and worn, it won't flatter you anymore.


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> Beautiful! I was wanting to ask you why they got neglected, but then I remembered my own snakeskin like pumps by miu miu that I haven't worn in years. So maybe animal prints and skins do get in and out of fashion.
> I also love the shape's timeless beauty!


I am not sure how they got neglected.  I think because I had new favorites and these got "old".  And then I realized in the last few months how much more wearable the heel height is compared to my others.  I love how 4-inch heels look, but to be honest, I find myself yearning for lower heels that I can actually walk in for long distances.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hey ladies, so great to see everyone is doing well. Just caught up with tpf. I've been trying to minimize my closet again, and all other items in the house. Taking a really no-prisoner's approach. Just had my birthday and I think I felt a little bit bogged down by some BS and 'fake' things in my life, material and non-material,so clearing out!!! Feels so good! =)


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Hey ladies, so great to see everyone is doing well. Just caught up with tpf. I've been trying to minimize my closet again, and all other items in the house. Taking a really no-prisoner's approach. Just had my birthday and I think I felt a little bit bogged down by some BS and 'fake' things in my life, material and non-material,so clearing out!!! Feels so good! =)


Happy belated birthday! You sounded a bit gloomy at first, but it seems you've found a way to get rid of unwanted clothes and unwanted feelings. I like your approach of not taking prisoners. My wardrobe seems full of prisoners right now, quite literally, because I've started to store my summer clothes and bring back my winter stuff. But it's too warm still to wear any of it.  So things are wasting way in my wardrobe, begging to be released.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Hey ladies, so great to see everyone is doing well. Just caught up with tpf. I've been trying to minimize my closet again, and all other items in the house. Taking a really no-prisoner's approach. Just had my birthday and I think I felt a little bit bogged down by some BS and 'fake' things in my life, material and non-material,so clearing out!!! Feels so good! =)



I am always intrigued by what people do that seems to unburden and balance their lives. I will check on your blog for updates. 

It does feel really freeing to let go of unworn closet items. Though I often find myself feeling the urge to buy more when I let go of stuff. This will continue to be a challenge for me. 

My pants and 2 tops arrived yesterday. All 3 are good closet additions. This is unusual for online shopping. I thought at least one item would probably need to be returned. I will post them or an outfit when I have some more time. I donated some clothing prior to buying the new. Still practicing the "1 in, at least 1 out rule".


----------



## LVk8

@Marylin agreed that skins go in and out.  But they go in and out a lot!  I have a skinny cheetah print belt that I've kept for years bc I wear it so much.  I actually also keep a crazy leopard print dress in my costume box but it's a bit much for street style!  That dress has gotten a bunch of use between various Halloween / silly theme / fancy dress / New Years parties over the years haha. 

@Mimmy congrats on good closet adds!  I'm going to do my dye experiments this weekend so hoping to refresh some items I haven't been wearing much.  Off to Michaels today to buy some dye and drop off a print for framing for my office.

@eggtartapproved happy birthday!  And way to go, I'm more likely to be clearing out my closet when I'm clearing out crap in life generally. 

"Toss away stuff you don't need in the end but keep what's important and know who's your friend"


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Happy belated birthday! You sounded a bit gloomy at first, but it seems you've found a way to get rid of unwanted clothes and unwanted feelings. I like your approach of not taking prisoners. My wardrobe seems full of prisoners right now, quite literally, because I've started to store my summer clothes and bring back my winter stuff. But it's too warm still to wear any of it.  So things are wasting way in my wardrobe, begging to be released.


I was a bit bummed, it's been a struggle with some things for years that were out of my control unfortunately, but it seems things have taken a turn for the better in terms of improvement, so I'm hoping it will be the case! Onward and upward! =)



Mimmy said:


> I am always intrigued by what people do that seems to unburden and balance their lives. I will check on your blog for updates.
> 
> It does feel really freeing to let go of unworn closet items. Though I often find myself feeling the urge to buy more when I let go of stuff. This will continue to be a challenge for me.
> 
> My pants and 2 tops arrived yesterday. All 3 are good closet additions. This is unusual for online shopping. I thought at least one item would probably need to be returned. I will post them or an outfit when I have some more time. I donated some clothing prior to buying the new. Still practicing the "1 in, at least 1 out rule".


Oh that's awesome when things work out like that, can't wait to see them!



LVk8 said:


> [USER=416800]@eggtartapproved happy birthday!  And way to go, I'm more likely to be clearing out my closet when I'm clearing out crap in life generally.
> 
> "Toss away stuff you don't need in the end but keep what's important and know who's your friend"[/USER]


Thanks, lvk8! Yes, letting go of stuff is so therapeutic and necessary at times. Sometimes it's hard to accept or see it though. I'm happy I finally saw it and accepted it in a way that I was at peace with and could move on to do what little was in my control, to do, and stick with my decision.


----------



## eggtartapproved

On another note though, I just got tickets to see the Backstreet Boys at their Vegas residency next year. I'm SO EXCITED lololol


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> On another note though, I just got tickets to see the Backstreet Boys at their Vegas residency next year. I'm SO EXCITED lololol



The concert and Vegas sound like fun! [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> On another note though, I just got tickets to see the Backstreet Boys at their Vegas residency next year. I'm SO EXCITED lololol



Unbelievable that they still gather crowds. It's not like they're the Beatles or the Rolling Stones. I read the funniest article about all these really old guys (like black sabbath) doing these farewell tours all over the world. They were debating, whether Ozzie Osborne was holding up the microphone or whether it was holding him up. 
I don't blame them, it's cool to see them while they're still around, after all I went to see Paul McCartney.
I know the backstreet boys are different and they're still far far away from the old folks home and it's going to be like traveling back in time. 

What on earth are you going to wear? (You've done such a wonderful job cleaning out your closet, is there anything left from the nineties? )


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Unbelievable that they still gather crowds. It's not like they're the Beatles or the Rolling Stones. I read the funniest article about all these really old guys (like black sabbath) doing these farewell tours all over the world. They were debating, whether Ozzie Osborne was holding up the microphone or whether it was holding him up.
> I don't blame them, it's cool to see them while they're still around, after all I went to see Paul McCartney.
> I know the backstreet boys are different and they're still far far away from the old folks home and it's going to be like traveling back in time.
> 
> What on earth are you going to wear? (You've done such a wonderful job cleaning out your closet, is there anything left from the nineties? )



As much as I loved them in my youth, I never went to their concert until just a couple years ago lol. Weird right? I think it's the mix of seeing them and just getting away a bit that I'm excited about. Just something to look forward to and different. I'm not sure what I'll wear yet but will be packing light since I'll just be there for 2-3 nights


----------



## Mimmy

Hooray for the 4th quarter! [emoji322]

Since I went over budget last quarter, I am now out of the red. I am hopeful that I can end the year within my budget. I really liked having a predetermined budget this year. 

My last online order arrived yesterday. Shoes to replace the black wedge sandals that are showing wear. They are very cute, but soo uncomfortable. [emoji21] They will be returned.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hooray for the 4th quarter! [emoji322]
> 
> Since I went over budget last quarter, I am now out of the red. I am hopeful that I can end the year within my budget. I really liked having a predetermined budget this year.
> 
> My last online order arrived yesterday. Shoes to replace the black wedge sandals that are showing wear. They are very cute, but soo uncomfortable. [emoji21] They will be returned.



Congrats Mimmy in staying within budget. Big achievement! 
Too bad about the shoes though,  but I'm sure you'll find a pair that is cute AND comfortable. 

Almost without  noticing, September went by without  buying anything. My first no-shopping month this year and I hadn't even planned on it. August also was under budget. I'm glad, because I have my eye on the Chanel messenger bag that I've seen online, but not irl yet. I've always wanted a blue or navy everyday bag, maybe this is my chance.  Hopefully they have it in my boutique and it's not too sporty looking.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Congrats Mimmy in staying within budget. Big achievement!
> Too bad about the shoes though,  but I'm sure you'll find a pair that is cute AND comfortable.
> 
> Almost without  noticing, September went by without  buying anything. My first no-shopping month this year and I hadn't even planned on it. August also was under budget. I'm glad, because I have my eye on the Chanel messenger bag that I've seen online, but not irl yet. I've always wanted a blue or navy everyday bag, maybe this is my chance.  Hopefully they have it in my boutique and it's not too sporty looking.



Thanks, Marylin! Please don't congratulate me yet though. I have 3 months left to try to stay on budget. Holiday time always holds a lot of temptation for me too. 

Congratulations are in order for you, for having a no spend September! [emoji471] I hope the Chanel messenger bag ends up being the one for you!

One way I can stay on budget is to wear something already in my closet for the upcoming holiday season. [emoji490] [emoji319] [emoji320] Usually I buy one or two new outfits. They are usually party looks, and often don't end up getting a lot of wear. I am determined not to buy any new clothing specifically for the holidays. My money will be better spent on work or casual clothing that can be worn many times!

I may buy a Halloween costume though. [emoji316]


----------



## ralz29

Congrats on not spending in the past months, ladies! I was thinking whether I did because I didn't feel like it but then remembered the cardigan and a couple of work clothes that I got. I guess workwear is more justifiable, right? Right? I think it didn't feel like it because most of my purchases were for my place and the rest got lost in between. I've also been spending a lot on beauty and skincare with the excuse that that's my permanent outfit and the one that needs the most maintenance. 
I still feel like I want to spend on clothes, though, and that I need a lot of new ones. Definitely not doing well with saving in the last months and with the holiday season and sales coming up I don't think it'll get any easier. Let's all support each other.

@eggtartapproved  have fun at the concert. It will be interesting to hear how it went

On another note, I found out I'll be given an iPhone from work so I will give Stylebook a try. I realized I spend a lot of time deciding what to wear and as fun as that is, I don't think I'll have time to try multiple outfits every morning. I took pictures of most of my clothes. It was very easy since they're now organized and all I had to do was take one out, take a snap and move on to the next one on the rack. Hopefully I'll find it useful and I'll be able to stick to it this time.


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Congrats on not spending in the past months, ladies! I was thinking whether I did because I didn't feel like it but then remembered the cardigan and a couple of work clothes that I got. I guess workwear is more justifiable, right? Right? I think it didn't feel like it because most of my purchases were for my place and the rest got lost in between. I've also been spending a lot on beauty and skincare with the excuse that that's my permanent outfit and the one that needs the most maintenance.
> I still feel like I want to spend on clothes, though, and that I need a lot of new ones. Definitely not doing well with saving in the last months and with the holiday season and sales coming up I don't think it'll get any easier. Let's all support each other.
> 
> @eggtartapproved  have fun at the concert. It will be interesting to hear how it went
> 
> On another note, I found out I'll be given an iPhone from work so I will give Stylebook a try. I realized I spend a lot of time deciding what to wear and as fun as that is, I don't think I'll have time to try multiple outfits every morning. I took pictures of most of my clothes. It was very easy since they're now organized and all I had to do was take one out, take a snap and move on to the next one on the rack. Hopefully I'll find it useful and I'll be able to stick to it this time.



I hope you enjoy your Stylebook closet, ralz29!


----------



## mkpurselover

Dear Ladies, I have clothes, clothes, and more clothes, plus shoes and bags!  I have decided that I would download a free closet app and start shopping my own wardrobe instead of buying something else I do not need!  Would like to join you all and post pics of what I already own.


----------



## mkpurselover

I'm an in home caregiver now, no office clothes for me anymore.  My only client likes to go out a lot, and I do not have to wear scrubs, so we dress up all the time.  Today's look:
Lucky brand tribal print maxi, an older Fashion bug jean jacket, my old lady blue Birkenstock sandals, my beautiful Massaccesi Plum Angelica handbag, and my 60th birthday lavender sapphires necklace and earrings


----------



## LVk8

Love it!  What a cute boho look.

I just packed up for another work trip.  I'm perplexed bc my favorite work dress seems to be missing.  There's an outside chance it's at the dry cleaner but otherwise I have turned over every rock and have no idea where it could be.  I will be so sad if it's gone for good.  Why is it when clothes up & walk away they tend to be our very favorites?


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Congrats on not spending in the past months, ladies! I was thinking whether I did because I didn't feel like it but then remembered the cardigan and a couple of work clothes that I got. I guess workwear is more justifiable, right? Right? I think it didn't feel like it because most of my purchases were for my place and the rest got lost in between. I've also been spending a lot on beauty and skincare with the excuse that that's my permanent outfit and the one that needs the most maintenance.
> I still feel like I want to spend on clothes, though, and that I need a lot of new ones. Definitely not doing well with saving in the last months and with the holiday season and sales coming up I don't think it'll get any easier. Let's all support each other.
> 
> @eggtartapproved  have fun at the concert. It will be interesting to hear how it went
> 
> On another note, I found out I'll be given an iPhone from work so I will give Stylebook a try. I realized I spend a lot of time deciding what to wear and as fun as that is, I don't think I'll have time to try multiple outfits every morning. I took pictures of most of my clothes. It was very easy since they're now organized and all I had to do was take one out, take a snap and move on to the next one on the rack. Hopefully I'll find it useful and I'll be able to stick to it this time.



You're going to have so much fun with the app! It's a bit addictive, though, so be warned!
I hear you about holiday season. I also have a few events coming up and am already bored with the looks I can think of so far. I do not want to get anything I won't wear until next Christmas, but I do feel like I need some sparkle in my wardrobe. Help!


----------



## Marylin

mkpurselover said:


> Dear Ladies, I have clothes, clothes, and more clothes, plus shoes and bags!  I have decided that I would download a free closet app and start shopping my own wardrobe instead of buying something else I do not need!  Would like to join you all and post pics of what I already own.





mkpurselover said:


> I'm an in home caregiver now, no office clothes for me anymore.  My only client likes to go out a lot, and I do not have to wear scrubs, so we dress up all the time.  Today's look:
> Lucky brand tribal print maxi, an older Fashion bug jean jacket, my old lady blue Birkenstock sandals, my beautiful Massaccesi Plum Angelica handbag, and my 60th birthday lavender sapphires necklace and earrings
> View attachment 3483159



You've come to the right place! And you're doing the right thing to take inventory first. (Is this how you say this?) Anyway, I love your first look and it sounds so much fun to dress up with your client! I'm taking care of my mother who's quite immobile unfortunately, but whenever we're out and about she insists on looking stunning. And she always does. Those ladies are great role models.
Please do post more of your outfits, we're all very curious about other people's wardrobes.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Love it!  What a cute boho look.
> 
> I just packed up for another work trip.  I'm perplexed bc my favorite work dress seems to be missing.  There's an outside chance it's at the dry cleaner but otherwise I have turned over every rock and have no idea where it could be.  I will be so sad if it's gone for good.  Why is it when clothes up & walk away they tend to be our very favorites?



Oh no! I'm sure it's at the dry cleaners. It will definitely turn up as soon as you stop looking for it.
I was searching for a brand new cardigan for a year until I found it stuffed in a drawer in one of the boy's rooms, because they thought it was the cat's blanket. (Same color.) Man, those two got in trouble!


----------



## mkpurselover

Marylin said:


> You've come to the right place! And you're doing the right thing to take inventory first. (Is this how you say this?) Anyway, I love your first look and it sounds so much fun to dress up with your client! I'm taking care of my mother who's quite immobile unfortunately, but whenever we're out and about she insists on looking stunning. And she always does. Those ladies are great role models.
> Please do post more of your outfits, we're all very curious about other people's wardrobes.


Thank you.  I'm afraid you all may find my things a bit boring.  I'm older, and do not wear short skirts (major faux pas) or heels (because they hurt my feet ) 
Here is today's off duty look:  Eileen Fisher navy cardi, Roamans top (yes, plus size) and Roamans boot cut denim leggings, Macy's navy booties (and earrings)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , and Massaccesi violet Athena bag.


----------



## Mimmy

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  I'm afraid you all may find my things a bit boring.  I'm older, and do not wear short skirts (major faux pas) or heels (because they hurt my feet )
> Here is today's off duty look:  Eileen Fisher navy cardi, Roamans top (yes, plus size) and Roamans boot cut denim leggings, Macy's navy booties (and earrings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and Massaccesi violet Athena bag.



Welcome to this thread, mkpurselover!  Your Massaccesi bag is gorgeous. 

Your clothing fits your lifestyle, and your look is put together.  Nothing boring about that! [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  I'm afraid you all may find my things a bit boring.  I'm older, and do not wear short skirts (major faux pas) or heels (because they hurt my feet )
> Here is today's off duty look:  Eileen Fisher navy cardi, Roamans top (yes, plus size) and Roamans boot cut denim leggings, Macy's navy booties (and earrings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and Massaccesi violet Athena bag.



If wearing shirts or short skirts is boring, call me the dullest person on earth. And we shouldn't be defined by age, I think,, but by personality. It definitely seems like your outfits mirror your personality and I can't see anything old in them!


----------



## Marylin

Marylin said:


> If wearing shirts or short skirts is boring, call me the dullest person on earth. And we shouldn't be defined by age, I think,, but by personality. It definitely seems like your outfits mirror your personality and I can't see anything old in them!


Sorry I said this all wrong! What I meant was: if NOT wearing shorts is boring, you can call me dull!  I never wear shorts (except on vacation) never short skirts. I of course wanted to say that to look decent doesn't mean boring!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Hooray for the 4th quarter! [emoji322]
> 
> Since I went over budget last quarter, I am now out of the red. I am hopeful that I can end the year within my budget. I really liked having a predetermined budget this year.
> 
> My last online order arrived yesterday. Shoes to replace the black wedge sandals that are showing wear. They are very cute, but soo uncomfortable. [emoji21] They will be returned.


way to be on track! I'm totally bust for the remaining of the year. I did a complete breakdown of my purchases this year so I'm ready for next year haha. 



ralz29 said:


> Congrats on not spending in the past months, ladies! I was thinking whether I did because I didn't feel like it but then remembered the cardigan and a couple of work clothes that I got. I guess workwear is more justifiable, right? Right? I think it didn't feel like it because most of my purchases were for my place and the rest got lost in between. I've also been spending a lot on beauty and skincare with the excuse that that's my permanent outfit and the one that needs the most maintenance.
> I still feel like I want to spend on clothes, though, and that I need a lot of new ones. Definitely not doing well with saving in the last months and with the holiday season and sales coming up I don't think it'll get any easier. Let's all support each other.
> 
> @eggtartapproved  have fun at the concert. It will be interesting to hear how it went
> 
> On another note, I found out I'll be given an iPhone from work so I will give Stylebook a try. I realized I spend a lot of time deciding what to wear and as fun as that is, I don't think I'll have time to try multiple outfits every morning. I took pictures of most of my clothes. It was very easy since they're now organized and all I had to do was take one out, take a snap and move on to the next one on the rack. Hopefully I'll find it useful and I'll be able to stick to it this time.


thanks! I'm excited and curious about how the concert will turn out lol. I hope you enjoy Stylebook, i'ts helped me a lot and sometimes it's just fun when I'm bored lol. 



mkpurselover said:


> Dear Ladies, I have clothes, clothes, and more clothes, plus shoes and bags!  I have decided that I would download a free closet app and start shopping my own wardrobe instead of buying something else I do not need!  Would like to join you all and post pics of what I already own.


welcome!!


LVk8 said:


> Love it!  What a cute boho look.
> 
> I just packed up for another work trip.  I'm perplexed bc my favorite work dress seems to be missing.  There's an outside chance it's at the dry cleaner but otherwise I have turned over every rock and have no idea where it could be.  I will be so sad if it's gone for good.  Why is it when clothes up & walk away they tend to be our very favorites?


i hope you find it! I'm sure its' at the drycleaner's!


mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  I'm afraid you all may find my things a bit boring.  I'm older, and do not wear short skirts (major faux pas) or heels (because they hurt my feet )
> Here is today's off duty look:  Eileen Fisher navy cardi, Roamans top (yes, plus size) and Roamans boot cut denim leggings, Macy's navy booties (and earrings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and Massaccesi violet Athena bag.


what a great outfit, and the color of your bag is sooo pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

@eggtartapproved, thanks!

Just made a purchase that took a chunk out of my 4th quarter budget. Happy with my purchase, but not so happy that I have so little budget left, so early in the quarter! [emoji15]


----------



## elizabethtwrs

New to this club! I'd thought I'd really controlled my shopping budget well over the last 2 years, but when I looked up my past transactions I realised I spent a lot more than I thought I did :shame:

Still I did pretty well this year, didn't really buy much except for some big ticket wedding related stuff. Until i spectacularly fell off the cliff this month and went on a rampage! Although I try to console myself that I got some really good deals (up to 80% off!) and there were some items I was stalking for a year until they went on super sale. Need to cut back for the rest of the year!


----------



## Mimmy

elizabethtwrs said:


> New to this club! I'd thought I'd really controlled my shopping budget well over the last 2 years, but when I looked up my past transactions I realised I spent a lot more than I thought I did :shame:
> 
> Still I did pretty well this year, didn't really buy much except for some big ticket wedding related stuff. Until i spectacularly fell off the cliff this month and went on a rampage! Although I try to console myself that I got some really good deals (up to 80% off!) and there were some items I was stalking for a year until they went on super sale. Need to cut back for the rest of the year!



Welcome to this thread, elizabeth. I think we are all trying to stay on budget, with varying degrees of success. [emoji6] I think we all love to see new items, and great buys though. If you're in the mood please share some! [emoji7]


----------



## mkpurselover

Mimmy said:


> Welcome to this thread, mkpurselover!  Your Massaccesi bag is gorgeous.
> 
> Your clothing fits your lifestyle, and your look is put together.  Nothing boring about that! [emoji3]





Marylin said:


> If wearing shirts or short skirts is boring, call me the dullest person on earth. And we shouldn't be defined by age, I think,, but by personality. It definitely seems like your outfits mirror your personality and I can't see anything old in them!





Marylin said:


> Sorry I said this all wrong! What I meant was: if NOT wearing shorts is boring, you can call me dull!  I never wear shorts (except on vacation) never short skirts. I of course wanted to say that to look decent doesn't mean boring!





eggtartapproved said:


> what a great outfit, and the color of your bag is sooo pretty![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you all very much for the great welcome! I am still searching thru this thread for everyone's style.
> I do try not to be frumpy, and, for myself,  I'm not a fan of the "Athlete leisure" look, although I do wear boots and leggings when it gets cold.  All my bags, except a Chanel, are Massaccesi.  Anyone interested in bespoke, made in Italy, exceptional cust. service, for a great price bags, check out our threads in the handbag forums


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @eggtartapproved, thanks!
> 
> Just made a purchase that took a chunk out of my 4th quarter budget. Happy with my purchase, but not so happy that I have so little budget left, so early in the quarter! [emoji15]


What did you get? A purse???

Btw, is it safe where you are? With Matthew on his way I'm starting to get worried about you.


----------



## Marylin

elizabethtwrs said:


> New to this club! I'd thought I'd really controlled my shopping budget well over the last 2 years, but when I looked up my past transactions I realised I spent a lot more than I thought I did :shame:
> 
> Still I did pretty well this year, didn't really buy much except for some big ticket wedding related stuff. Until i spectacularly fell off the cliff this month and went on a rampage! Although I try to console myself that I got some really good deals (up to 80% off!) and there were some items I was stalking for a year until they went on super sale. Need to cut back for the rest of the year!



Welcome! I think it's great you're keeping track of your spending. I personally am not so strict, just try to keep within the budget I've set for the year and spend smartly. It seems like this is what you've done. You know your budget and you know a good deal. I would love to see what made you 'fall off the cliff'.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> What did you get? A purse???
> 
> Btw, is it safe where you are? With Matthew on his way I'm starting to get worried about you.



Thanks for your concern, Marylin. I am on the west coast; should overall be fine. I am concerned though; I think that the east coast is going to get devastating damage. 

I mentioned looking for a replacement pair of black wedge sandals. Then I bought some online; cute but uncomfortable. 


When I made my return, look what jumped into my arms, off a shelf with shoes!! [emoji23]

Everything I was looking for, except about 1 inch higher than my old ones. Surprisingly comfortable; and I can walk in them fine. I am going to walk around the carpet some more before I make a final decision, but I love them![emoji7]

I just really don't need anymore special occasion shoes. I need to be sure that I can use them for work. I really want to keep them though. [emoji15]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for your concern, Marylin. I am on the west coast; should overall be fine. I am concerned though; I think that the east coast is going to get devastating damage.
> 
> I mentioned looking for a replacement pair of black wedge sandals. Then I bought some online; cute but uncomfortable.
> View attachment 3486192
> 
> When I made my return, look what jumped into my arms, off a shelf with shoes!! [emoji23]
> 
> Everything I was looking for, except about 1 inch higher than my old ones. Surprisingly comfortable; and I can walk in them fine. I am going to walk around the carpet some more before I make a final decision, but I love them![emoji7]
> 
> I just really don't need anymore special occasion shoes. I need to be sure that I can use them for work. I really want to keep them though. [emoji15]



I'm glad you're safe!  
The shoes are pretty, remind me a bit of the sandals Jen found for almost nothing, remember? The quality seems great. I see how they could be a bit high for everyday, so you really need to think hard if you want to use them for work. But they are so nice...  Tough! I wouldn't want to be in your shoes. Or I would want to be. In case you keep them....


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I'm glad you're safe!
> The shoes are pretty, remind me a bit of the sandals Jen found for almost nothing, remember? The quality seems great. I see how they could be a bit high for everyday, so you really need to think hard if you want to use them for work. But they are so nice...  Tough! I wouldn't want to be in your shoes. Or I would want to be. In case you keep them....


I don't remember Jen's shoes... [emoji848] I doubt that these were a Jen bargain, but they were on sale. I also want to be sure that the sale aspect is not making me want to keep them. I don't think so. 
View attachment 3486301

On another thread, someone said that if you would not have paid full price, you should not keep something purchased on sale. I would not have paid $790 for these. I would still like to keep them though. [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I don't remember Jen's shoes... [emoji848] I doubt that these were a Jen bargain, but they were on sale. I also want to be sure that the sale aspect is not making me want to keep them. I don't think so.
> View attachment 3486301
> 
> On another thread, someone said that if you would not have paid full price, you should not keep something purchased on sale. I would not have paid $790 for these. I would still like to keep them though. [emoji7]



I can't support the full price notion. Of course you should take advantage of sale prices! We might not buy everything full price, but we might love it. So naturally we buy at the price we can afford. 
I have two pairs of prada pants I love, I wear them all the time. They were half price. I would have never bought them at full price, wouldn't even have tried them on. That's what sales are for: to buy what we love for prices we can pay or want to pay. No pair of shoes is 'worth' 800 dollars, unless they're made out of gold. No Chanel bag is technically worth its price. I still buy them. This is a question of supply and demand, and what we demand is very personal. 
Keep the shoes, I'd say!


----------



## ralz29

Welcome, @elizabethtwrs and @mkpurselover ! Hope you enjoy the thread and find the support helpful and motivating to keep on track with your budget. mkpurselover, lovely outfits! It's great that you have a job where you can dress up and have fun with your outfits.

@Marylin I was actually thinking about presents for the holiday season but now you've got partywear in my head, thanks, haha! I hope I won't have to buy anything in that department, I have formal dresses and I got a pair of red pumps this summer. I haven't worn them yet and now I'm thinking that the holiday season would be a great time to debut them.

@Mimmy, I'm glad you're well and I love your shoes. I think they look casual enough for everyday despite the height so as long as they're comfortable it should be fine. I, too don't agree about the full price thing. I never pay full price if I know an item is seasonal. I hate the thought of knowing I can get it for less in a couple of months and unless I really need it asap, I'd rather wait. This is how you save after all.


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, @ralz29, I am almost certain that I am going to keep my new shoes. I definitely do not follow the full price rule. My closet would be a lot emptier if I didn't buy things on sale. 

I used to be very tempted by sale items that were greatly reduced, even if I really didn't need them or they didn't fit my lifestyle. Even more so if they were designer items. Eliminating this type of purchase has really helped me buy items that are more suited to my needs.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

@Mimmy @Marylin @ralz29
Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll share some of those purchases when they arrive [emoji16] although I think already I will be returning some of those, and I got refunded for some items as they got sold out! Thank goodness for me!


----------



## Myrkur

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for your concern, Marylin. I am on the west coast; should overall be fine. I am concerned though; I think that the east coast is going to get devastating damage.
> 
> I mentioned looking for a replacement pair of black wedge sandals. Then I bought some online; cute but uncomfortable.
> View attachment 3486192
> 
> When I made my return, look what jumped into my arms, off a shelf with shoes!! [emoji23]
> 
> Everything I was looking for, except about 1 inch higher than my old ones. Surprisingly comfortable; and I can walk in them fine. I am going to walk around the carpet some more before I make a final decision, but I love them![emoji7]
> 
> I just really don't need anymore special occasion shoes. I need to be sure that I can use them for work. I really want to keep them though. [emoji15]


Nice espadrilles !


----------



## Mimmy

Myrkur said:


> Nice espadrilles !



Thanks, Myrkur! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## LVk8

Hi teamsters!

I think I said a week or so ago that I had a bag of clothes to take to Buffalo Exchange.  Finally got a minute to stop by there yesterday, traded for twocardigans with sleeves so I can wear my dresses throughout the year.  One white with short sleeves from Theory with new tags still on (yes) and one no name brand with long sleeves and elbow patches which is super cute.  Also a funky leighelena stingray cuff & a really cool gold lipstick case.  Solid trades!  Plus goodbye closet clutter.

Still looking for a new pair of white jeans though.  I tried on all the pairs in my size but they were too wide leg, hemmed too short, induced camel toe, etc.  None a good look so still on the hunt!  But I think that's really the only closet "gotta have" that I'm missing, white jeans.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Hi teamsters!
> 
> I think I said a week or so ago that I had a bag of clothes to take to Buffalo Exchange.  Finally got a minute to stop by there yesterday, traded for twocardigans with sleeves so I can wear my dresses throughout the year.  One white with short sleeves from Theory with new tags still on (yes) and one no name brand with long sleeves and elbow patches which is super cute.  Also a funky leighelena stingray cuff & a really cool gold lipstick case.  Solid trades!  Plus goodbye closet clutter.
> 
> Still looking for a new pair of white jeans though.  I tried on all the pairs in my size but they were too wide leg, hemmed too short, induced camel toe, etc.  None a good look so still on the hunt!  But I think that's really the only closet "gotta have" that I'm missing, white jeans.



Sounds like you did some great exchange deals. And even better to have more space in your wardrobe! The white jeans dilemma is a whole science to itself. I managed to find white pants in the spring, wore them twice and don't like them much. Even though they fit well and in theory go with everything. 
Let us know how your quest is going!


----------



## LVk8

My white jeans are my most favored to wear!  My 3 pairs are white, purple & blue.

They finally have a stain that won't bleach out though (noooo!) so it's time for new jeans.  Honestly it's too bad it didn't happen a few months back bc it seems like it's hard to find white denim outside of spring/summer.

Oh and my favorite olive green dress was at the dry cleaner after all so happy it turned up!


----------



## mkpurselover

Y
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ok, so these are new this fall, (bad girl), but I needed a rain coat! London fog burgundy coat and Lucky brand top.

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

mkpurselover said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so these are new this fall, (bad girl), but I needed a rain coat! London fog burgundy coat and Lucky brand top.
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app



I like your burgundy additions for the fall, mkpurselover!


----------



## Mimmy

Casual look for my Friday. My white MbMJ jeans are one of my wardrobe staples.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> My white jeans are my most favored to wear!  My 3 pairs are white, purple & blue.
> 
> They finally have a stain that won't bleach out though (noooo!) so it's time for new jeans.  Honestly it's too bad it didn't happen a few months back bc it seems like it's hard to find white denim outside of spring/summer.
> 
> Oh and my favorite olive green dress was at the dry cleaner after all so happy it turned up!



Ok. I'm not going to say I told you so... No. I won't. I'm glad it turned up!


----------



## Marylin

mkpurselover said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so these are new this fall, (bad girl), but I needed a rain coat! London fog burgundy coat and Lucky brand top.
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful colors! What a great raincoat!



Mimmy said:


> Casual look for my Friday. My white MbMJ jeans are one of my wardrobe staples.
> View attachment 3493179



Ok you have me again with your striped top. And I guess white jeans really are a staple. Especially where you are, since you can pretty much wear them all year.


----------



## cafecreme15

I have a question about the stylebook app you ladies all seem to be using! Did it cost $3.99? Or am I looking at the wrong thing in the app store? Thanks!


----------



## absolutpink

cafecreme15 said:


> I have a question about the stylebook app you ladies all seem to be using! Did it cost $3.99? Or am I looking at the wrong thing in the app store? Thanks!



It cost me $5.49


----------



## cafecreme15

absolutpink said:


> It cost me $5.49



Really? That's a bit pricy! Is it called Stylebook, made by left brain/right brain, LLC? If that's it, perhaps they have lowered the price. I don't see any of the apps when I search "stylebook" that cost $5.49.


----------



## Mimmy

cafecreme15 said:


> I have a question about the stylebook app you ladies all seem to be using! Did it cost $3.99? Or am I looking at the wrong thing in the app store? Thanks!



That is how much I paid, cafecreme. Money well spent in my opinion. Less than I pay for one Frappuccino! [emoji3]


This is the app that I have.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mimmy said:


> That is how much I paid, cafecreme. Money well spent in my opinion. Less than I pay for one Frappuccino! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3493258
> 
> This is the app that I have.


Thank you! This is the one I was looking at. That is a good point about it being less than a cup of coffee...it's funny, I don't think twice when I pay $4.50 for coffee but when I see an app that is anything other than free, I am like  (complete with eye twitch and all haha)


----------



## mkpurselover

Marylin said:


> Beautiful colors! What a great raincoat!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you have me again with your striped top. And I guess white jeans really are a staple. Especially where you are, since you can pretty much wear them all year.


Thank you, I love burgundy for fall

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

Mimmy said:


> I like your burgundy additions for the fall, mkpurselover!


Thank you [emoji4] 

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## absolutpink

cafecreme15 said:


> Really? That's a bit pricy! Is it called Stylebook, made by left brain/right brain, LLC? If that's it, perhaps they have lowered the price. I don't see any of the apps when I search "stylebook" that cost $5.49.



Yes it's called Stylebook and it's the one that was posted by Mimmy. I should have said that $5.49 was in Canadian funds, so around $4


----------



## cafecreme15

Wow, this StyleBook app is no joke! This is going to be a project.


----------



## cafecreme15

For some reason, I was under the impression that the app created outfits for you, instead of you having to put them together yourself once all the pictures are uploaded. Now wouldn't that be something!


----------



## bakeacookie

cafecreme15 said:


> For some reason, I was under the impression that the app created outfits for you, instead of you having to put them together yourself once all the pictures are uploaded. Now wouldn't that be something!



There's outfit shuffle which can make some outfits for you! 




Some may be questionable but it's something.


----------



## cafecreme15

bakeacookie said:


> There's outfit shuffle which can make some outfits for you!
> View attachment 3493946
> 
> View attachment 3493947
> 
> Some may be questionable but it's something.


Thank you! Do you know how I get to this screen in the app? I can't seem to find it. Although this wardrobe cataloging thing is more of a project than I anticipated, it's already helped me to see how much I already have in my wardrobe. I was at it for three hours last night and I only got through my jeans/every day pants and a third of my sweaters!


----------



## bakeacookie

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Do you know how I get to this screen in the app? I can't seem to find it. Although this wardrobe cataloging thing is more of a project than I anticipated, it's already helped me to see how much I already have in my wardrobe. I was at it for three hours last night and I only got through my jeans/every day pants and a third of my sweaters!



It's under looks, then pending, then click the two arrows next to the plus sign.


----------



## cafecreme15

Used the calendar of the StyleBook app to assemble my first look for today! Excuse the bad quality photos; I have neither the patience nor ability to capture good ones [emoji23] Lace bomber jacket with zipper detailing and leather piping from the now defunct Piperlime (how I miss that company), black t-shirt, dark wash 7 jeans, and classic Chanel captoe flats on this unseasonably warm day.


----------



## LVk8

@cafecreme15 I feel like that's also what's kept me from Stylebook awesomeness as well, I downloaded the app last winter & just haven't had the time to take pictures of all my outfits.  Especially bc the manual crop does not make it easy to edit out backgrounds at times.  But I do aim to eventually get my clothes into Stylebook bc it is fun to play with closet combos!


----------



## cafecreme15

LVk8 said:


> @cafecreme15 I feel like that's also what's kept me from Stylebook awesomeness as well, I downloaded the app last winter & just haven't had the time to take pictures of all my outfits.  Especially bc the manual crop does not make it easy to edit out backgrounds at times.  But I do aim to eventually get my clothes into Stylebook bc it is fun to play with closet combos!


I think at this point I am just going to take pictures of my outfits as I go, and then maybe catalog a few items here and there. Most people, myself included, just don't have dozens of spare hours to catalog everything in one fell swoop.


----------



## LVk8

I don't have a good solid white background at home to take phone pix as I go.  Floors are wood / concrete, duvet cover has a print, sheets are gray not white or super dark.  @bakeacookie suggested awhile back to use posterboards but I haven't found ones in passing at Target / CVS / wherever large enough since most of my wardrobe is dresses.  To photograph my closet I need the background to be longer than just shirt size, y'know?  Anyway I've had that in the back of my head for awhile as good advice, next time I wind up at a craft store I'll have to remember to put XL posterboards on the list for really getting going with Stylebook.


----------



## Mimmy

cafecreme15 said:


> I think at this point I am just going to take pictures of my outfits as I go, and then maybe catalog a few items here and there. Most people, myself included, just don't have dozens of spare hours to catalog everything in one fell swoop.



I think that this is a good idea, cafecreme. There is no rush. Once it is done it really is satisfying though. After that you can just add new purchases as you get them.


----------



## Mimmy

@LVk8 I already had a white blanket to use as background for my darker clothing. I bought an inexpensive piece of black fabric from a fabric store to photograph light clothing on. 

For photographing dresses and pants, the large size worked well. It is very easy to store too, as it can just be folded into a small size. This would be an alternative to looking for xl poster board. 

Using a solid, contrasting background is really worth it, as it cuts down on the editing process.


----------



## cafecreme15

LVk8 said:


> I don't have a good solid white background at home to take phone pix as I go.  Floors are wood / concrete, duvet cover has a print, sheets are gray not white or super dark.  @bakeacookie suggested awhile back to use posterboards but I haven't found ones in passing at Target / CVS / wherever large enough since most of my wardrobe is dresses.  To photograph my closet I need the background to be longer than just shirt size, y'know?  Anyway I've had that in the back of my head for awhile as good advice, next time I wind up at a craft store I'll have to remember to put XL posterboards on the list for really getting going with Stylebook.


I've found this to be tricky as well! I used both white and black backgrounds, but even then the editing tool didn't always work. I watched a demonstration video and in it they used a true contrasting color, such as red or yellow. But I don't have sheets in either color lying around, so I have been making due with the white and black. Hence my subpar quality pics.


----------



## eggtartapproved

cafecreme15 said:


> I've found this to be tricky as well! I used both white and black backgrounds, but even then the editing tool didn't always work. I watched a demonstration video and in it they used a true contrasting color, such as red or yellow. But I don't have sheets in either color lying around, so I have been making due with the white and black. Hence my subpar quality pics.


It could have been the lighting or the sheerness of some of my light colored clothing, but I found that sometimes it made my whites have a tinge of the background color I had it up against, or if it cut out the background really well, there would be a slight outline of the background color. My walls are green and yellow. I found my white closet door to be the best.


----------



## mkpurselover

I do not like trying to take picture, so I searched online for all my stuff and screen copied everthing, and my app take the picture and edits them.  I have a few items I could not get exactly the same, but found very close items by the same maker and use those pics.  

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I don't have a good solid white background at home to take phone pix as I go.  Floors are wood / concrete, duvet cover has a print, sheets are gray not white or super dark.  @bakeacookie suggested awhile back to use posterboards but I haven't found ones in passing at Target / CVS / wherever large enough since most of my wardrobe is dresses.  To photograph my closet I need the background to be longer than just shirt size, y'know?  Anyway I've had that in the back of my head for awhile as good advice, next time I wind up at a craft store I'll have to remember to put XL posterboards on the list for really getting going with Stylebook.



Instead of getting one large poster board which seems hard to find, you could just take two and edit out the line where they meet? I've fotografed lots of clothes on a tailors dummy. maybe you know somebody who could lend one to you?


----------



## Marylin

What's wrong with me? I haven't bought anything all month! And nothing last month. Partially, because I didn't have the time, but also because there's nothing I like. I do need black boots and I would love some glittery stuff for the holiday season. But yet, still no shopping. It's a good thing, but also very weird....


----------



## cafecreme15

Marylin said:


> What's wrong with me? I haven't bought anything all month! And nothing last month. Partially, because I didn't have the time, but also because there's nothing I like. I do need black boots and I would love some glittery stuff for the holiday season. But yet, still no shopping. It's a good thing, but also very weird....



Good for you, Marylin! I wish I could say the same. I recently ordered a jacket from Loft that I have been eyeing (it was 50% off...how could I not?) and a pair of olive moto leggings from Nordstrom. Although my NSD plan/shopping ban that I instituted from October 5 to the end of the month does not have a 100% success rate, I think it has helped me cut down on the impulse buying and has helped me be more discerning. So that's a start, right??


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> What's wrong with me? I haven't bought anything all month! And nothing last month. Partially, because I didn't have the time, but also because there's nothing I like. I do need black boots and I would love some glittery stuff for the holiday season. But yet, still no shopping. It's a good thing, but also very weird....



Great restraint, Marylin! It's probably because you have so many lovely things already. [emoji173]️ I suspect something will find you soon though!

I have bought a few things; nothing very expensive though. [emoji3] 

I became lazy last month and just used my MJ hobo until today. It's such a carefree bag! I am going to start rotating through my other bags though, as I would like to buy another bag fairly soon. If I don't use the ones I have already though, it's hard for me to justify buying a new one! [emoji848]


----------



## ampavlinac

I'm hoping this will help me budget. I'm trying to implement buying fewer, nicer things that are consciously made and supplementing with thrifted/vintage. I'm pretty excited about the vintage jeans I bought for $4 that I am working on ripping the hem out to make them cropped flares .


----------



## Mimmy

ampavlinac said:


> I'm hoping this will help me budget. I'm trying to implement buying fewer, nicer things that are consciously made and supplementing with thrifted/vintage. I'm pretty excited about the vintage jeans I bought for $4 that I am working on ripping the hem out to make them cropped flares .



Welcome to this thread, ampavlinac!


----------



## Mimmy

@ampavlinac It's funny that you mentioned cropped flares, as I wore mine for the first time today. 


I bought mine, but I think creating your own is a great idea. I am short so these are a bit long on me. They have a raw edge, so I could just cut them some more. I actually liked the longer length, so I am going to wear them a bit before making my final decision.


----------



## ampavlinac

Mimmy said:


> @ampavlinac It's funny that you mentioned cropped flares, as I wore mine for the first time today.
> View attachment 3499278
> 
> I bought mine, but I think creating your own is a great idea. I am short so these are a bit long on me. They have a raw edge, so I could just cut them some more. I actually liked the longer length, so I am going to wear them a bit before making my final decision.


I think it's such a cute look! I have to admit the idea wasn't originally mine, I saw it on a blog where she bought a pair of thrift store jeans and turned them into cropped flare maternity jeans (I'm not pregnant but I was at the time), but mine will just be cropped with waistband intact .
http://www.calivintage.com/2016/05/what-to-wear-when-youre-expecting.html


----------



## cafecreme15

Mimmy said:


> @ampavlinac It's funny that you mentioned cropped flares, as I wore mine for the first time today.
> View attachment 3499278
> 
> I bought mine, but I think creating your own is a great idea. I am short so these are a bit long on me. They have a raw edge, so I could just cut them some more. I actually liked the longer length, so I am going to wear them a bit before making my final decision.


So cute! How do you get such good pictures for the stylebook app if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Mimmy

ampavlinac said:


> I think it's such a cute look! I have to admit the idea wasn't originally mine, I saw it on a blog where she bought a pair of thrift store jeans and turned them into cropped flare maternity jeans (I'm not pregnant but I was at the time), but mine will just be cropped with waistband intact .
> http://www.calivintage.com/2016/05/what-to-wear-when-youre-expecting.html



Thanks, ampavlinac! Even if the original idea wasn't yours, it's still great that you made the effort to find the vintage jeans that you can turn into cropped flares! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

cafecreme15 said:


> So cute! How do you get such good pictures for the stylebook app if you don't mind my asking?



Thanks, cafecreme! For this outfit I took advantage of stock photos since the items were purchased recently. I just take a screenshot of the clothing, and with stock photos you need very little editing. 

The only photo I took in this outfit, is of my Picotin Lock bag. The stock photo unfortunately did not represent the true color of my bag. I find that taking photos indoors, with good natural light works best. The background you place the clothing or accessories on, should be a solid contrasting color. I usually use black or white. There are times that I have preferred my own photo over a stock photo. [emoji6] Most of my photos were taken with my iPhone 5. I now take my photos with my current phone, a 6s. 

I went into more detail about how I take photos on my Stylebook thread, but this is how I take photos, in a nutshell! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

I guess that I'm a bit smitten with cropped flares right now. I am reposting these from the Celebrity Street Style thread, with credit for the pics given to @Lounorada. 




Emma Roberts.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> I'm hoping this will help me budget. I'm trying to implement buying fewer, nicer things that are consciously made and supplementing with thrifted/vintage. I'm pretty excited about the vintage jeans I bought for $4 that I am working on ripping the hem out to make them cropped flares .


would you mind sharing when you do? I love DIY!


Mimmy said:


> I guess that I'm a bit smitten with cropped flares right now. I am reposting these from the Celebrity Street Style thread, with credit for the pics given to @Lounorada.
> View attachment 3499414
> 
> View attachment 3499415
> 
> Emma Roberts.


I heart her - LOVE scream queens - her outbursts are amazing lol


----------



## Marylin

cafecreme15 said:


> Good for you, Marylin! I wish I could say the same. I recently ordered a jacket from Loft that I have been eyeing (it was 50% off...how could I not?) and a pair of olive moto leggings from Nordstrom. Although my NSD plan/shopping ban that I instituted from October 5 to the end of the month does not have a 100% success rate, I think it has helped me cut down on the impulse buying and has helped me be more discerning. So that's a start, right??



I think it's great to make a conscious decision about what to buy. I was never into shopping bans or no shopping months. They just happen and it must be for a reason. I wouldn't ever hold back on a great sale find like yours, just out of a stubborn rule I set myself about not shopping. So whatever you do, it seems to work.
Would love to see the jacket you got.



Mimmy said:


> Great restraint, Marylin! It's probably because you have so many lovely things already. [emoji173]️ I suspect something will find you soon though!
> 
> I have bought a few things; nothing very expensive though. [emoji3]
> 
> I became lazy last month and just used my MJ hobo until today. It's such a carefree bag! I am going to start rotating through my other bags though, as I would like to buy another bag fairly soon. If I don't use the ones I have already though, it's hard for me to justify buying a new one! [emoji848]



Maybe we should start a bag challenge again?



Mimmy said:


> @ampavlinac It's funny that you mentioned cropped flares, as I wore mine for the first time today.
> View attachment 3499278
> 
> I bought mine, but I think creating your own is a great idea. I am short so these are a bit long on me. They have a raw edge, so I could just cut them some more. I actually liked the longer length, so I am going to wear them a bit before making my final decision.



I love this outfit! Didn't think cropped flares could look good. But I'm rethinking now.


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> I'm hoping this will help me budget. I'm trying to implement buying fewer, nicer things that are consciously made and supplementing with thrifted/vintage. I'm pretty excited about the vintage jeans I bought for $4 that I am working on ripping the hem out to make them cropped flares .



Welcome! Putting just a bit of thought into our purchases has helped all of spend less, I think. So you took the first step. And you're creative, so I can see lots of great outfits with lots of inexpensive clothes already!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I think it's great to make a conscious decision about what to buy. I was never into shopping bans or no shopping months. They just happen and it must be for a reason. I wouldn't ever hold back on a great sale find like yours, just out of a stubborn rule I set myself about not shopping. So whatever you do, it seems to work.
> Would love to see the jacket you got.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should start a bag challenge again?
> 
> 
> 
> I love this outfit! Didn't think cropped flares could look good. But I'm rethinking now.



Thanks, Marylin! I am in, if we do a bag challenge![emoji1360]


----------



## cafecreme15

Marylin said:


> I think it's great to make a conscious decision about what to buy. I was never into shopping bans or no shopping months. They just happen and it must be for a reason. I wouldn't ever hold back on a great sale find like yours, just out of a stubborn rule I set myself about not shopping. So whatever you do, it seems to work.
> Would love to see the jacket you got.



Will definitely post when it arrives!


----------



## Marylin

[/ATTACH] 





Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I am in, if we do a bag challenge![emoji1360]


Ok then, let's try!
I personally am fine with the few bags I've got, but of course there's still the blue Chanel that got away and I'm still looking for a replacement.
So what about we give ourselves 4 weeks to wear as many bags as possible. Who knows, maybe there are still a few hidden gems in our wardrobes we've forgotten about, or we might have gotten new coats or shoes to match the bags we didn't know how to wear.
I was thinking 2 weeks, but that's only also 2 weekends, so clutches and little bags don't get many chances.
Anybody else in?
I'll start with this one that I've worn less than 20 times since I got it, even though I do like it. I just sometimes forget about it. (Sorry, can't get rid of the second picture)


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, great bag to start with! 
I started the challenge last night somewhat unintentionally. We went to a very casual party at our neighbor's house. I just needed my phone, house keys and a couple of essentials. 


I usually find this CH wristlet a bit small to be useful, but last night it was perfect for the essentials. The best part was that I did hang it on my wrist when I was getting my food. 

I was going to sell this, but I am glad that I delayed, because I am going to keep it now!


----------



## Mimmy

Up next, my H Picotin Lock. I think that in my own head I was saving this bag for Fall for some reason. [emoji260] I have used it a handful of times since I got it, and have found it easy to wear. Since it is Fall, I wore it two days ago, and still have it packed and ready to go today! The main downside to this bag is that with the fairly open top, I would not carry it anywhere that security is an issue.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Up next, my H Picotin Lock. I think that in my own head I was saving this bag for Fall for some reason. [emoji260] I have used it a handful of times since I got it, and have found it easy to wear. Since it is Fall, I wore it two days ago, and still have it packed and ready to go today! The main downside to this bag is that with the fairly open top, I would not carry it anywhere that security is an issue.
> View attachment 3500830


Booth bags are great. Love the picotin! Couldn't you put n inset into it that can be tied shut, to keep your valuables safe?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Booth bags are great. Love the picotin! Couldn't you put n inset into it that can be tied shut, to keep your valuables safe?



Thanks, Marylin! I do have a bag insert in it, but it doesn't have any type of closure. I have other bags with secure closures, so I think that I'll just carry this bag as is. [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Continuing with the bag challenge. 


An oldie from DH. Haven't used it since sometime last year. Taking it out of my closet to take a pic, made me realize that it still looks pretty good! [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Continuing with the bag challenge.
> View attachment 3501827
> 
> An oldie from DH. Haven't used it since sometime last year. Taking it out of my closet to take a pic, made me realize that it still looks pretty good! [emoji6]


What a pretty bag and what a fantastic setting! Don't know what I'm more envious of....


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> What a pretty bag and what a fantastic setting! Don't know what I'm more envious of....



Thanks, Marylin! This challenge serves a dual purpose; helps me rotate my bags, and allows me to enjoy the beauty outdoors! [emoji7]


----------



## ampavlinac

eggtartapproved said:


> would you mind sharing when you do? I love DIY!


Here was my first attempt! So they were actually $6.99 when I took off the tag haha, and more of a cropped high waisted wide leg, I suppose. Please pardon my apartment's ancient mirror and the kitty photo bomb .

EDA I just ordered >these< shoes and I think they will look good with crops!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> Here was my first attempt! So they were actually $6.99 when I took off the tag haha, and more of a cropped high waisted wide leg, I suppose. Please pardon my apartment's ancient mirror and the kitty photo bomb .
> 
> EDA I just ordered >these< shoes and I think they will look good with crops!


they look great! you did a great job, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I thought that blowing my budget for this year would make myself want to buy more, but so far, surprisingly, it's helping me get rid of MORE. And since I'm trying not to buy anything until next year when my budget starts again, seeing the space in my closet is giving me incentive to not buy. There have been items that I've worn out but instead of looking for replacements, I'm just leaving the empty space be and seeing if I can do without them.


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> Here was my first attempt! So they were actually $6.99 when I took off the tag haha, and more of a cropped high waisted wide leg, I suppose. Please pardon my apartment's ancient mirror and the kitty photo bomb .
> 
> EDA I just ordered >these< shoes and I think they will look good with crops!



What a steal! You look great and I like the look with the turtleneck. Your cat seems to be in love as well.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I thought that blowing my budget for this year would make myself want to buy more, but so far, surprisingly, it's helping me get rid of MORE. And since I'm trying not to buy anything until next year when my budget starts again, seeing the space in my closet is giving me incentive to not buy. There have been items that I've worn out but instead of looking for replacements, I'm just leaving the empty space be and seeing if I can do without them.


Cathartic I'd say. I wish I had the time and incentive to clear out my wardrobe. I'm pretty bored by most of it, but it's all still quite new, pretty, fitting and in perfect condition. I should not ever buy anything ever and just rent my stuff...
I'm envious of how you manage with your capsule! You're my role model!


----------



## Mimmy

ampavlinac said:


> Here was my first attempt! So they were actually $6.99 when I took off the tag haha, and more of a cropped high waisted wide leg, I suppose. Please pardon my apartment's ancient mirror and the kitty photo bomb .
> 
> EDA I just ordered >these< shoes and I think they will look good with crops!



I like this look, amavlinac! I think the shoes will look great with crops!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I thought that blowing my budget for this year would make myself want to buy more, but so far, surprisingly, it's helping me get rid of MORE. And since I'm trying not to buy anything until next year when my budget starts again, seeing the space in my closet is giving me incentive to not buy. There have been items that I've worn out but instead of looking for replacements, I'm just leaving the empty space be and seeing if I can do without them.



Great job on staying strong, eggtart! I have very little left in my 2016 budget. I am hoping to still be able to stay within it!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Cathartic I'd say. I wish I had the time and incentive to clear out my wardrobe. I'm pretty bored by most of it, but it's all still quite new, pretty, fitting and in perfect condition. I should not ever buy anything ever and just rent my stuff...
> I'm envious of how you manage with your capsule! You're my role model!



Sometimes it's tempting to purge, but I would not want to get rid of new, pretty, well fitting clothing or accessories. 

I think that overall I am still doing fairly well. I have decided that I am probably a maximalist in search of minimalism! [emoji3]


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Sometimes it's tempting to purge, but I would not want to get rid of new, pretty, well fitting clothing or accessories.
> 
> I think that overall I am still doing fairly well. I have decided that I am probably a maximalist in search of minimalism!



Indeed! I recently had another clear out ,  it can be so easy to say goodbye to unloved items that no longer fit. I am  happy with the current wardrobe, however I am missing some variety and haven't seen anything that I like!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Indeed! I recently had another clear out ,  it can be so easy to say goodbye to unloved items that no longer fit. I am  happy with the current wardrobe, however I am missing some variety and haven't seen anything that I like!



It sounds like you are doing quite well with your wardrobe, Mina! I think that we are all becoming more thoughtful shoppers.


----------



## Marylin

Having no time to go shopping, definitely makes me shop my own wardrobe. The suede skirt I seemed to have a hard time wearing in the summer, will become a fall and winter staple I believe. I find it prettier with tights and long boots than with sandals and was pretty happy with today's look. (The girl in the pic is an inspiration I took from Pinterest)
Sorry, I just don't know why the pics show up the way they do...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Indeed! I recently had another clear out ,  it can be so easy to say goodbye to unloved items that no longer fit. I am  happy with the current wardrobe, however I am missing some variety and haven't seen anything that I like!



Mina, hi! Your capsule is really small, I recall, so I totally get why you want more choices. But I also think you're smart not to get anything just for the sake of buying something. Smart girl!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, hi! Your capsule is really small, I recall, so I totally get why you want more choices. But I also think you're smart not to get anything just for the sake of buying something. Smart girl!


Hi Marylin! 
I am not counting how many pcs I have now! I am slowly trying to figure out what could be added,  it's a lengthy process but in the long run it should benefit my wardrobe and its budget. A friend told me that my wardrobe has "champagne taste with a beer budget" 
Also, I was shocked to read that, in the UK, 350,000 tonnes of clothes are estimated to be sent to the landfill every year!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Hi Marylin!
> I am not counting how many pcs I have now! I am slowly trying to figure out what could be added,  it's a lengthy process but in the long run it should benefit my wardrobe and its budget. A friend told me that my wardrobe has "champagne taste with a beer budget"
> Also, I was shocked to read that, in the UK, 350,000 tonnes of clothes are estimated to be sent to the landfill every year!


You have a smart friend! Love that saying!
You're right, the amount of waste we create shopping is beyond believe. That's why it's important to shop smart and use  what we have. We had a similar discussion some pages back, about how the average wear is only 7 times per item, which is terrible. It's not just that a lot gets thrown away, it's also the amount of energy and resources being used in the process of making clothes. It's nice that some bigger labels also have environmental friendly lines now, but it's not enough. We had a pretty good piece on the radio a while back about the fact that a shirt that only costs 5€ can't be made environmentally friendly and that the times when we only had a spring/summer and fall/winter line are long gone. Designers make a new line all year round, tempting people to buy and creating needs we normally wouldn't  have. Fashion changes so quickly and is available everywhere instantly. Social media with all its abilities to instantly post a look or a fashion show even, are part of the industry. 
Rant over. I actually just wanted to support what you were saying.


----------



## ampavlinac

These pictures are so cute, did you do this in photoshop?


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> These pictures are so cute, did you do this in photoshop?


Don't know exactly whose pictures you're talking about, could you specify? I'm guessing Mimmy's. in case you're referring to my recent outfit post, I just use the style book app.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Cathartic I'd say. I wish I had the time and incentive to clear out my wardrobe. I'm pretty bored by most of it, but it's all still quite new, pretty, fitting and in perfect condition. I should not ever buy anything ever and just rent my stuff...
> I'm envious of how you manage with your capsule! You're my role model!


I am starting to feel a little bit bored by some items, and also noticing some wear and tear.. but i'm taking these as a plus so that next year, my wardrobe can be even better =) 



Mimmy said:


> Great job on staying strong, eggtart! I have very little left in my 2016 budget. I am hoping to still be able to stay within it!


Thanks, Mimmy! Your items this year have been awesome!



Marylin said:


> View attachment 3504924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having no time to go shopping, definitely makes me shop my own wardrobe. The suede skirt I seemed to have a hard time wearing in the summer, will become a fall and winter staple I believe. I find it prettier with tights and long boots than with sandals and was pretty happy with today's look. (The girl in the pic is an inspiration I took from Pinterest)
> Sorry, I just don't know why the pics show up the way they do...


I love the skirt, it's beautiful


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I am starting to feel a little bit bored by some items, and also noticing some wear and tear.. but i'm taking these as a plus so that next year, my wardrobe can be even better =)
> 
> Thanks, Mimmy! Your items this year have been awesome!
> 
> I love the skirt, it's beautiful



Thanks dear! 
I've noticed the skirt looks quite long in the picture, it's actually just kneelength on me. That's why boots seem to create a better leg than sandals I think. 

What do you have in mind for next year? Any wardrobe plans yet?


----------



## ampavlinac

Marylin said:


> Don't know exactly whose pictures you're talking about, could you specify? I'm guessing Mimmy's. in case you're referring to my recent outfit post, I just use the style book app.


Yes, shoot I meant to quote your post . I'll have to check out that app!


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> Yes, shoot I meant to quote your post . I'll have to check out that app!


The app has helped me a great deal to realize how much I've got, to create new outfits and to quickly get dressed even on days when nothing seems to look good. I understand there are other apps as well, so you might want to find out what suits your personal needs best.
I had to take pictures of all my clothes when I first started out, which was a pain, but now when I buy something there's mostly a pic online I can use. 
Jewelry is tricky though. 
And sometimes there's just no picture, or none that's good enough, so I still take my own.


----------



## Marylin

I had a no shopping September and a no shopping October until yesterday. I spent my whole budget in one store, one of our bigger department stores, and got a few basics that had to be replaced, two pullovers now that it's getting cold and finally, a holiday season dress that will work for almost all my events. I have to say it looks better on me than on the model... Probably because they used such a tiny person and the dress is too big on her. It's not to big on me... And of course I'd wear it with heals. It is by Sandro, so I'm using their online pics.


----------



## Marylin

Another pic, just because it's so pretty.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3507165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic, just because it's so pretty.



Well, you held out for a beautiful dress, Marylin! Perfect for the holiday season. [emoji319] It worked out too, as you had funds in your budget! [emoji387]

It's so beautiful that it makes me want to go shop for a holiday outfit too! My plan this year is to wear something I already have, and not buy anything new for the holiday season. So far I think that this may work ...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3507165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic, just because it's so pretty.



I love this!! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Well, you held out for a beautiful dress, Marylin! Perfect for the holiday season. [emoji319] It worked out too, as you had funds in your budget! [emoji387]
> 
> It's so beautiful that it makes me want to go shop for a holiday outfit too! My plan this year is to wear something I already have, and not buy anything new for the holiday season. So far I think that this may work ...



Thanks Mimmy! I had thought about using what I've already got, but everyone has seen my party dresses and the top-and-trousers outfits only take you so far I think. There's a charity afternoon event coming up that I really didn't know what to wear to and I'm trying this out for at least one work party. Depending on whether it's going to be the same crowd all the time or not.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I love this!! [emoji7]


Thanks bake!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy! I had thought about using what I've already got, but everyone has seen my party dresses and the top-and-trousers outfits only take you so far I think. There's a charity afternoon event coming up that I really didn't know what to wear to and I'm trying this out for at least one work party. Depending on whether it's going to be the same crowd all the time or not.



I know what you mean about trying not to repeat outfits for the same crowd, Marylin. [emoji53] In my case I am hoping that my friends, relatives and acquaintances have faulty memories.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3507165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic, just because it's so pretty.



Love Sandro! Somehow, this brand always manages to add a quirky element to their classic style! Are the jumpers also from Sandro? 



Mimmy said:


> I know what you mean about trying not to repeat outfits for the same crowd, Marylin. [emoji53] In my case I am hoping that my friends, relatives and acquaintances have faulty memories.



I am sure that family and friends won't mind a repeated outfit, thought I understand the concern..  I should really "woman up" and do a mini collection of clothes for party/ occasion...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I know what you mean about trying not to repeat outfits for the same crowd, Marylin. [emoji53] In my case I am hoping that my friends, relatives and acquaintances have faulty memories.



I really don't mind my family seeing me in the same outfits. I don't dress up much at home, they're lucky I do my hair..
But with friends and coworkers or the other ladies I meet at the charity events of course I'll try to put more effort into my outfits. I do get scrutinized in a way and I know they will remember what I wore last year or last time. Even worse if there's a picture online or in a paper and I wore the same thing twice.



MinaAnais said:


> Love Sandro! Somehow, this brand always manages to add a quirky element to their classic style! Are the jumpers also from Sandro?



We do have similar tastes, don't we? This is my first Sandro piece though, since I find that they usually design for much younger women. The dress seems more adult, even with the big cutout in the back. The jumpers are by set and 123, I'll post pics later.




> I am sure that family and friends won't mind a repeated outfit, thought I understand the concern..  I should really "woman up" and do a mini collection of clothes for party/ occasion...



You do have lots of great things, but there's always room for glitter, right?


----------



## Marylin

This is the sweater by set, also got the skirt. Will wear it with taller boots though.


----------



## Marylin

And this is sweater no 2. It's a dark blue silver sparkle v-neck. A bit tough to see in the pic.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> What do you have in mind for next year? Any wardrobe plans yet?


I definitely want a black vested blazer, off-white skinny belt, sweater dress, and black ankle boots. Those are sort of my main priorities and a few more long-sleeved blouses. That is pretty much it for now haha.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3507502
> 
> 
> This is the sweater by set, also got the skirt. Will wear it with taller boots though.


Great looking Fall/Winter look, Marylin!


eggtartapproved said:


> I definitely want a black vested blazer, off-white skinny belt, sweater dress, and black ankle boots. Those are sort of my main priorities and a few more long-sleeved blouses. That is pretty much it for now haha.


I am still trying to think about next year's wishlist. I am hoping to make it a short list! [emoji6]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> We do have similar tastes, don't we? This is my first Sandro piece though, since I find that they usually design for much younger women. The dress seems more adult, even with the big cutout in the back. The jumpers are by set and 123, I'll post pics later.



Very similar taste! I'd say that you're more stylish and confortable in your skin, I've been learnings lots from you and the other ladies in this thread I really like the autumn collection of Sandro and will try couple of items (so that I can place the order online when the sales start!). 



eggtartapproved said:


> I definitely want a black vested blazer, off-white skinny belt, sweater dress, and black ankle boots. Those are sort of my main priorities and a few more long-sleeved blouses. That is pretty much it for now haha.



This is a great list, little things like a belt and the right boots can change the look of many outfits! For a black vested blazer, do you mean a tuxedo blazer? 

I have been trying to prepare a list for the upcoming season as well. One of my cats still thinks that  is a good idea to knead on top of my clothes .... I have to replace 2 blouses (cream and coral). I'd  also like to buy a hat for this winter.
 The search for the black bag is still ongoing, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I definitely want a black vested blazer, off-white skinny belt, sweater dress, and black ankle boots. Those are sort of my main priorities and a few more long-sleeved blouses. That is pretty much it for now haha.


Doesn't look like a very long list to me. Most of it pretty basic I'd say. What kind of dress exactly are you thinking of?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great looking Fall/Winter look, Marylin!
> 
> I am still trying to think about next year's wishlist. I am hoping to make it a short list! [emoji6]



Thanks Mimmy. Wore it today already. Looked a bit like a school girl, since I had to wear glasses today...
But overall this is a very comfy outfit.
What's on your list so far?



MinaAnais said:


> Very similar taste! I'd say that you're more stylish and confortable in your skin, I've been learnings lots from you and the other ladies in this thread I really like the autumn collection of Sandro and will try couple of items (so that I can place the order online when the sales start!).
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, Mina, but other than being older than you there's nothing stylish about me...
> Maybe I should venture out into Sandro a bit more often.


 

This is a great list, little things like a belt and the right boots can change the look of many outfits! For a black vested blazer, do you mean a tuxedo blazer?

I have been trying to prepare a list for the upcoming season as well. One of my cats still thinks that  is a good idea to knead on top of my clothes .... I have to replace 2 blouses (cream and coral). I'd  also like to buy a hat for this winter.
 The search for the black bag is still ongoing, I can't make up my mind.[/QUOTE]




Your cats are just showing their love. Would be nice though if they had another way to show it....

You're very much a blouse person aren't you? I have a few, but have a hard time styling them. Would love some suggestions!


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin I would say your outfit was a great buy then, since you already wore it. 

The only thing on my list, is a compact wallet. I have an LV one that I really like; it is in heavy rotation. The style has been discontinued, so I don't want it to wear out. I would also like something without the monogram canvas.


This is my current compact wallet. I have a weakness for wallets, and other slg's. I have 5 full sized wallets that I use regularly. I have full sized wallets on my "do not buy" list. 

Here is my dilemma. The compact wallet that I really want is a Hermes one. I have been going back and forth with buying it, or applying the money I would spend on the H wallet towards a bag. I would still buy a compact wallet; just not such an expensive one. First world problems.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin I would say your outfit was a great buy then, since you already wore it.
> 
> The only thing on my list, is a compact wallet. I have an LV one that I really like; it is in heavy rotation. The style has been discontinued, so I don't want it to wear out. I would also like something without the monogram canvas.
> View attachment 3508904
> 
> This is my current compact wallet. I have a weakness for wallets, and other slg's. I have 5 full sized wallets that I use regularly. I have full sized wallets on my "do not buy" list.
> 
> Here is my dilemma. The compact wallet that I really want is a Hermes one. I have been going back and forth with buying it, or applying the money I would spend on the H wallet towards a bag. I would still buy a compact wallet; just not such an expensive one. First world problems.



This is a cure wallet! What are the other ones?
You might want to ask yourself what you truly want to spend your money on. Do you want another wallet, one you use regularly and that makes you smile even though you only use it to spend money. 
Or would it make you happier saving for a bag you absolutely want. 
In the end I guess it's both - it would be for me... Which means, you'll have to save for both, which you will be able to, because we know how well you plan your purchases.
Usually, when there's more than one expensive thing I want, I use separate funds, I'd save a bigger percentage for the more expensive item. Does that make sense?
Another word on wallets, though. My first expensive one was a Burberry, that wore out rather quickly. I now take it on vacation, since it's pretty light. But that money was not well spent.
The one I'm using now was relatively cheap, but it's sturdy and I've had it for years. I couldn't bring myself to buy a really expensive one just to toss it in my bag. It's the same feeling I have about designer shoes. I couldn't protect them the way I wanted to and would be devastated to scratch them. I understand that the LV ones are pretty unbreakable, my sister has had hers for decades!


----------



## ampavlinac

eggtartapproved said:


> I definitely want a black vested blazer, off-white skinny belt, sweater dress, and black ankle boots. Those are sort of my main priorities and a few more long-sleeved blouses. That is pretty much it for now haha.



What kind of black ankle boot are you looking for? I have a pair chelsea boots I invested in last year that I love, and it pairs well with many things. I was also looking at these as a dressier option, I think the heel is so interesting and it's great they are on sale and they let your name your price, sort of: https://www.everlane.com/collections/womens-shoes/products/womens-e1-boot-black.



Marylin said:


> The one I'm using now was relatively cheap, but it's sturdy and I've had it for years.


I'm the same. I have a wallet from Liberty of London's collection they did for Target from 2010 that I *LOVE* and can't bear to part with it. It's so funny because it is so cheap but it's so cute and makes me so happy when I use it haha, and it's still in such great shape. It's so bad that I use it as a test on whether or not I will buy a bag. If it's too small for the wallet, I won't buy it lol.


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> What kind of black ankle boot are you looking for? I have a pair chelsea boots I invested in last year that I love, and it pairs well with many things. I was also looking at these as a dressier option, I think the heel is so interesting and it's great they are on sale and they let your name your price, sort of: https://www.everlane.com/collections/womens-shoes/products/womens-e1-boot-black.
> 
> 
> I'm the same. I have a wallet from Liberty of London's collection they did for Target from 2010 that I *LOVE* and can't bear to part with it. It's so funny because it is so cheap but it's so cute and makes me so happy when I use it haha, and it's still in such great shape. It's so bad that I use it as a test on whether or not I will buy a bag. If it's too small for the wallet, I won't buy it lol.



I wish I liked mine that much. I'm boring, mine is just practical and huge.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy. Wore it today already. Looked a bit like a school girl, since I had to wear glasses today...
> But overall this is a very comfy outfit.
> What's on your list so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great list, little things like a belt and the right boots can change the look of many outfits! For a black vested blazer, do you mean a tuxedo blazer?
> 
> I have been trying to prepare a list for the upcoming season as well. One of my cats still thinks that  is a good idea to knead on top of my clothes .... I have to replace 2 blouses (cream and coral). I'd  also like to buy a hat for this winter.
> The search for the black bag is still ongoing, I can't make up my mind.






Your cats are just showing their love. Would be nice though if they had another way to show it....

You're very much a blouse person aren't you? I have a few, but have a hard time styling them. Would love some suggestions![/QUOTE]

I took them to vet for their annual vaccination, I guess it was their way to say thank you. Still, they are cute and they're family  .

For the office, I like to wear blouses as they are work well with my body shape and the office environment where I am. I tend to wear dark trousers and a camisole in the same colour, to elongate the body and add splashes of colour with accessories. If I have a meeting, I just need to add a blazer and I am ready!

How about you girls? Any tips?


----------



## ampavlinac

Not a tip, per say, but I have an Anne Taylor cream silk blouse with 3/4 ruffled sleeves, and I just saw this and it made my wheels turn about another way to wear it this fall.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Your cats are just showing their love. Would be nice though if they had another way to show it....
> 
> You're very much a blouse person aren't you? I have a few, but have a hard time styling them. Would love some suggestions!



I took them to vet for their annual vaccination, I guess it was their way to say thank you. Still, they are cute and they're family  .

For the office, I like to wear blouses as they are work well with my body shape and the office environment where I am. I tend to wear dark trousers and a camisole in the same colour, to elongate the body and add splashes of colour with accessories. If I have a meeting, I just need to add a blazer and I am ready!

How about you girls? Any tips?[/QUOTE]
So you wear a camisole under the blouse? I'm sorry my imagination is failing me, but why the same color as the trousers? Doesn't the cami show through if it's dark?  I'm a bit dumb, I'm afraid...

I have to try out the blouse/blazer combo with the few ones I have. I mostly end up putting a cardigan over blouses to dress down the business look. But I could try it with jeans, I guess?


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> Not a tip, per say, but I have an Anne Taylor cream silk blouse with 3/4 ruffled sleeves, and I just saw this and it made my wheels turn about another way to wear it this fall.


Oh, this is cute! And so unexpected! I'd like it even more if the blouse showed a bit around the neckline as well. But this is also great. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> This is a great list, little things like a belt and the right boots can change the look of many outfits! For a black vested blazer, do you mean a tuxedo blazer?


Yes! But it's SO hard to find one in the right proportion, and also have it cover my hips without flaring out too much



Marylin said:


> Doesn't look like a very long list to me. Most of it pretty basic I'd say. What kind of dress exactly are you thinking of?


it's not too long, but then i looked at a hand written version i had and that was longer lol.. but i guess those are more secondary items. I'm not exactly sure, but something not too bulky and just hits above the knee - warm, not sure if i want to go turtleneck, and probably not knit because i have trouble keeping knit sweaters looking pristine and they make me look chunky


Mimmy said:


> @Marylin
> This is my current compact wallet. I have a weakness for wallets, and other slg's. I have 5 full sized wallets that I use regularly. I have full sized wallets on my "do not buy" list.
> 
> Here is my dilemma. The compact wallet that I really want is a Hermes one. I have been going back and forth with buying it, or applying the money I would spend on the H wallet towards a bag. I would still buy a compact wallet; just not such an expensive one. First world problems.


this is a great wallet! which H wallet are you looking at? Since getting my one and only compact wallet, and still using it since August, I notice I've been eyeing compact wallet and taking them a little more seriously because now I'm actually able to use them. Do you use your compact wallet often? maybe you could think about letting go of a full sized wallet? My plan is to let go of a couple more full sized wallets, if I do indeed buy another compact wallet. 




ampavlinac said:


> What kind of black ankle boot are you looking for? I have a pair chelsea boots I invested in last year that I love, and it pairs well with many things. I was also looking at these as a dressier option, I think the heel is so interesting and it's great they are on sale and they let your name your price, sort of: https://www.everlane.com/collections/womens-shoes/products/womens-e1-boot-black.


Ooh, that's cool! thanks for sharing it. For a while I was looking at wedge boots so I can wear them regularly, but I am noticing my eye catches chelsea boots more, so I think it may be a Chelsea boot I go for. It rains a lot here and things can get slippery - shorter is better lol.


----------



## ampavlinac

eggtartapproved said:


> Ooh, that's cool! thanks for sharing it. For a while I was looking at wedge boots so I can wear them regularly, but I am noticing my eye catches chelsea boots more, so I think it may be a Chelsea boot I go for. It rains a lot here and things can get slippery - shorter is better lol.


It's such a good choice. I love my Clarks chelsea boots, and I wear them constantly.. Just a little less, lately, since I got my Everlane modern loafers in the mail .

I'm pretty sure, off the top of my head, that these are the ones I ended up with: https://www.amazon.com/Clarks-Womens-Pita-Sedona-Chelsea/dp/B00U7L688A


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> So you wear a camisole under the blouse? I'm sorry my imagination is failing me, but why the same color as the trousers? Doesn't the cami show through if it's dark?  I'm a bit dumb, I'm afraid...
> 
> I have to try out the blouse/blazer combo with the few ones I have. I mostly end up putting a cardigan over blouses to dress down the business look. But I could try it with jeans, I guess?



Initially, I has the same concerns and tried a few looks at home...try it! 
 If you look on the below images, the top one on the right is how I dress nowadays, even if one can see the navy camisole, it makes me look taller  . I have some light tops and if I want to keep a neutral camisole underneath, I try to add some necklaces to balance the look, like the 2 outfits below. It's quite a conservative look, I know... 





eggtartapproved said:


> Yes! But it's SO hard to find one in the right proportion, and also have it cover my hips without flaring out too much.



I had the same problem! I then decided to buy a blazer in the material that I liked and took it to a tailor to adjust the proportions... Could this be a good solution?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Yes! But it's SO hard to find one in the right proportion, and also have it cover my hips without flaring out too much
> 
> 
> it's not too long, but then i looked at a hand written version i had and that was longer lol.. but i guess those are more secondary items. I'm not exactly sure, but something not too bulky and just hits above the knee - warm, not sure if i want to go turtleneck, and probably not knit because i have trouble keeping knit sweaters looking pristine and they make me look chunky
> this is a great wallet! which H wallet are you looking at? Since getting my one and only compact wallet, and still using it since August, I notice I've been eyeing compact wallet and taking them a little more seriously because now I'm actually able to use them. Do you use your compact wallet often? maybe you could think about letting go of a full sized wallet? My plan is to let go of a couple more full sized wallets, if I do indeed buy another compact wallet.
> 
> 
> Ooh, that's cool! thanks for sharing it. For a while I was looking at wedge boots so I can wear them regularly, but I am noticing my eye catches chelsea boots more, so I think it may be a Chelsea boot I go for. It rains a lot here and things can get slippery - shorter is better lol.



About the dress, have you tried Max Mara? I find they don't just use beautiful material, but also cut for real women, not only tiny sticks and you'll always find at least one classic design that holds up for years.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Initially, I has the same concerns and tried a few looks at home...try it!
> If you look on the below images, the top one on the right is how I dress nowadays, even if one can see the navy camisole, it makes me look taller  . I have some light tops and if I want to keep a neutral camisole underneath, I try to add some necklaces to balance the look, like the 2 outfits below. It's quite a conservative look, I know...
> View attachment 3509313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem! I then decided to buy a blazer in the material that I liked and took it to a tailor to adjust the proportions... Could this be a good solution?



Thank you so much, Mina, for taking the time to clarify! I like all these looks and I love your red bag!
Now I get what you mean by looking taller. You're creating a dark and clean surface for your pretty blouses and tops. Cool!
Nothing's wrong about conservative. You still add a personal touch with patterns and bags. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> It's such a good choice. I love my Clarks chelsea boots, and I wear them constantly.. Just a little less, lately, since I got my Everlane modern loafers in the mail .
> 
> I'm pretty sure, off the top of my head, that these are the ones I ended up with: https://www.amazon.com/Clarks-Womens-Pita-Sedona-Chelsea/dp/B00U7L688A


ooh, those are fantastic! I'll have to check them out. Clark's are very comfy. I have a pair of Chelsea from cole haan right now but they're brown with orange, and closer to mid-calf, so i'd like to look for something more ankle length



Marylin said:


> About the dress, have you tried Max Mara? I find they don't just use beautiful material, but also cut for real women, not only tiny sticks and you'll always find at least one classic design that holds up for years.


no, iv'e never tried, I'll take a look though, there's one near me. thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mimmy

I've been working extra hours this week, at one of the offices I work at, for one of the docs who needed some time off. I'm a bit behind on this thread. 

@Marylin I have 3 Marc Jacobs wallets. These are from his premier line, before he combined his MJ and MbMJ lines. I have 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet and 1 Coach wallet. I will take a pic of these when I have time; hopefully this weekend. 

@eggtartapproved The H compact wallet I like is called a Silk'in. There is a full size version too, but I am looking for the compact one. It is leather, lined in silk patterns like their scarves. I am looking for one in a leather color I like, with a silk lining that I like. My 2 H bags showed up on their website just at the right times for me, so I am hoping this happens with a wallet too. So far I have not liked both the leather and silk lining combos I have seen. When I see "the one", I will probably know. If the timing is right, I will likely buy it. 

It would make sense to let go of one of my full size wallets, but I love all 5! I have been good about using them all; so plan to keep them all right now.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I've been working extra hours this week, at one of the offices I work at, for one of the docs who needed some time off. I'm a bit behind on this thread.
> 
> @Marylin I have 3 Marc Jacobs wallets. These are from his premier line, before he combined his MJ and MbMJ lines. I have 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet and 1 Coach wallet. I will take a pic of these when I have time; hopefully this weekend.
> 
> @eggtartapproved The H compact wallet I like is called a Silk'in. There is a full size version too, but I am looking for the compact one. It is leather, lined in silk patterns like their scarves. I am looking for one in a leather color I like, with a silk lining that I like. My 2 H bags showed up on their website just at the right times for me, so I am hoping this happens with a wallet too. So far I have not liked both the leather and silk lining combos I have seen. When I see "the one", I will probably know. If the timing is right, I will likely buy it.
> 
> It would make sense to let go of one of my full size wallets, but I love all 5! I have been good about using them all; so plan to keep them all right now.



Poor you, hang in there, it's almost weekend! 
I don't know anybody with as many wallets - or I don't pay enough attention, maybe. Looking forward to the pics!
What about the bag challenge? I know we're the only ones in it and I'm behind due to being sick. I managed to wear the pink one a few times though, and of course my black Chanel tote, which is not a challenge. I did use my beige Chanel gst once,but it feels more like a summer bag. In fact, I don't have that many darker colored everyday bags, that's why I need that blue Chanel.....
Thinking about it I should probably let go of a few clutches. Going out I only use my two wocs anyway. But the clutches don't take up much space and I can't bring myself to part with them.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Poor you, hang in there, it's almost weekend!
> I don't know anybody with as many wallets - or I don't pay enough attention, maybe. Looking forward to the pics!
> What about the bag challenge? I know we're the only ones in it and I'm behind due to being sick. I managed to wear the pink one a few times though, and of course my black Chanel tote, which is not a challenge. I did use my beige Chanel gst once,but it feels more like a summer bag. In fact, I don't have that many darker colored everyday bags, that's why I need that blue Chanel.....
> Thinking about it I should probably let go of a few clutches. Going out I only use my two wocs anyway. But the clutches don't take up much space and I can't bring myself to part with them.
> View attachment 3510641



Sorry to hear that you have been sick, Marylin. Hope you are recovering. I have been changing bags, just haven't had time to post them. 


I posted this a few days ago on the handbag of the day thread. Reed Krakoff; due to the shearling, definitely a Fall and winter bag. 

I wouldn't downsize the clutches, since you don't want to let go of any of them. I feel the same way about my wallets. I love them all, I use them, and they don't take up much space. 

I definitely had too many things before, and don't plan to buy more random, impulse purchases. I do not think I will ever have a true capsule wardrobe, and I can live with this! [emoji6]

I am probably going to list a small MbMJ bag for sale. I have only used it a few times. It is quite small and casual. I find that I can do small and dressy, but for casual times I usually need a bigger bag.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been sick, Marylin. Hope you are recovering. I have been changing bags, just haven't had time to post them.
> View attachment 3510665
> 
> I posted this a few days ago on the handbag of the day thread. Reed Krakoff; due to the shearling, definitely a Fall and winter bag.
> 
> I wouldn't downsize the clutches, since you don't want to let go of any of them. I feel the same way about my wallets. I love them all, I use them, and they don't take up much space.
> 
> I definitely had too many things before, and don't plan to buy more random, impulse purchases. I do not think I will ever have a true capsule wardrobe, and I can live with this! [emoji6]
> 
> I am probably going to list a small MbMJ bag for sale. I have only used it a few times. It is quite small and casual. I find that I can do small and dressy, but for casual times I usually need a bigger bag.



I remember this one! It's cool! Good job on rotating through your bags!

I think we can agree that we won't become capsule people soon, especially because of living so far apart, we unfortunately can't  share a closet. 
But thinking about every purchase a few times made us better shoppers and at least kept our wardrobes a bit less stuffed. I would definitely keep the wallets. It's something that makes you happy and you're right, they're not big. 
Thanks for your good wishes, I made it through two sick kids, a sick husband and a dozen sick people at work, boasting about being immune. Well I wasn't.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I think we can agree that we won't become capsule people soon, especially because of living so far apart, we unfortunately can't  share a closet.
> But thinking about every purchase a few times made us better shoppers and at least kept our wardrobes a bit less stuffed. I would definitely keep the wallets. It's something that makes you happy and you're right, they're not big.
> Thanks for your good wishes, I made it through two sick kids, a sick husband and a dozen sick people at work, boasting about being immune. Well I wasn't.


I agree. I'd like a capsule wardrobe, but with 4 seasons to tackle, and inconsistent office temperature, the best I can do is minimize, and replace as needed. This I've been doing well since my budget went bust.. I'm trying to hold out until next year to start buying/replacing anything - I really want to stay within budget and also take the time to really see if something needs replacing. The only item I may have to buy now are work pants because my current black ones are too thin for this colder and rainier fall we're having this year - I can't imagine what winter might be like =S


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, Finally had some time to take photos of my wallets. I am glad that you asked me to do this. They are stored in their original dust bags and boxes, or if there is no dust bag, in acid free tissue in their box. It took me awhile to take them all out, but it was worth it, as it makes me happy to look at them. 




Coach, MbMJ and MJ. 


MJ wallet with gold hardware and MJ wallet with silver hardware. 


H Silk'In coin purse and LV compact wallet/ coin purse. 

The compact wallet I want is larger, and has more organization than the coin purse, but it is smaller than the full sized version. 

Taking these out to photograph made me smile. I can't imagine letting go of a single one! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I agree. I'd like a capsule wardrobe, but with 4 seasons to tackle, and inconsistent office temperature, the best I can do is minimize, and replace as needed. This I've been doing well since my budget went bust.. I'm trying to hold out until next year to start buying/replacing anything - I really want to stay within budget and also take the time to really see if something needs replacing. The only item I may have to buy now are work pants because my current black ones are too thin for this colder and rainier fall we're having this year - I can't imagine what winter might be like =S


I'd say dark warm work pants are really not much of an impulse buy. I have two that I've been wearing for years and they're still holding up great. It payed off, paying a bit more. One is a pair of cambios, the other pair I got at Ann Taylor's 4 years ago.
I'm not looking forward to winter either, we are just now having the first really cold nights and it's supposed to rain all weekend. As fun as it is having four seasons and four wardrobes, there are some seasons that are more fun than others....


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, Finally had some time to take photos of my wallets. I am glad that you asked me to do this. They are stored in their original dust bags and boxes, or if there is no dust bag, in acid free tissue in their box. It took me awhile to take them all out, but it was worth it, as it makes me happy to look at them.
> View attachment 3512184
> 
> View attachment 3512186
> 
> Coach, MbMJ and MJ.
> View attachment 3512189
> 
> MJ wallet with gold hardware and MJ wallet with silver hardware.
> View attachment 3512194
> 
> H Silk'In coin purse and LV compact wallet/ coin purse.
> 
> The compact wallet I want is larger, and has more organization than the coin purse, but it is smaller than the full sized version.
> 
> Taking these out to photograph made me smile. I can't imagine letting go of a single one! [emoji7]


Thanks Mimmy, this is so much fun!
I like all your wallets, totally get your point why you need them all. I have to admit the LV one is my favorite in design and size, but I understand why it feels too small for you. Mine is huge. Too big.  
I'm happy that taking them out makes you happy. If things can do this, they're much more than just things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy, this is so much fun!
> I like all your wallets, totally get your point why you need them all. I have to admit the LV one is my favorite in design and size, but I understand why it feels too small for you. Mine is huge. Too big.
> I'm happy that taking them out makes you happy. If things can do this, they're much more than just things. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, Marylin! I actually like the size of the LV wallet, and it has card slots, a zippered coin section and a place for bills if I fold them. The H coin purse only has a single compartment; this is the one that I find too small to use as a wallet.

I like the full size wallets for travel and shopping. I definitely don't need any more though! [emoji28]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I actually like the size of the LV wallet, and it has card slots, a zippered coin section and a place for bills if I fold them. The H coin purse only has a single compartment; this is the one that I find too small to use as a wallet.
> 
> I like the full size wallets for travel and shopping. I definitely don't need any more though! [emoji28]


Sorry, Mimmy, didn't pay attention. 
Agree on the coin purse. I have one vintage Chanel coin purse that fits in my wocs, but isn't very useful really. Wouldn't want to part with it though....


----------



## ralz29

Hello ladies and welcome to the new members, hope you find the thread helpful.
Well done on everyone sticking to their budget and not spending much this month! @Marylin, basics are justified, I love the knit dress, great silhouette and  it will suit you well.
Also well done on everyone sticking to the rotating bags challenge. Unknowingly, I've been attempting it, too, trying to figure out what bag would be suitable for work. I started a few weeks ago and the dresscode is pretty relaxed. I've been wearing what I usually do, only switching jeans for trousers. Bags have been an issue, though, as I;ve had to carry a laptop and getting on the tube with two bags at rush hour isn't the best thing. I'm considering a mini bag, maybe even a woc for Christmas. This week I'll try out my Furla Metropolis and see how it works out. Any recommendations / experiences with work bags are welcome. What works best for you? Do you carry a work and a personal bag or do you fit everything into a tote?


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Hello ladies and welcome to the new members, hope you find the thread helpful.
> Well done on everyone sticking to their budget and not spending much this month! @Marylin, basics are justified, I love the knit dress, great silhouette and  it will suit you well.
> Also well done on everyone sticking to the rotating bags challenge. Unknowingly, I've been attempting it, too, trying to figure out what bag would be suitable for work. I started a few weeks ago and the dresscode is pretty relaxed. I've been wearing what I usually do, only switching jeans for trousers. Bags have been an issue, though, as I;ve had to carry a laptop and getting on the tube with two bags at rush hour isn't the best thing. I'm considering a mini bag, maybe even a woc for Christmas. This week I'll try out my Furla Metropolis and see how it works out. Any recommendations / experiences with work bags are welcome. What works best for you? Do you carry a work and a personal bag or do you fit everything into a tote?



If I have my laptop with me I typically carry a tote and toss everything else in. I also take public transit to work. When I don't have my laptop, then a satchel works well. I try to only use one bag but lately I've been toying with the idea of using 2 - a small tote for laptop and notebook, and other items, and then a cross body for bare essentials because I want to use them more.


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> If I have my laptop with me I typically carry a tote and toss everything else in. I also take public transit to work. When I don't have my laptop, then a satchel works well. I try to only use one bag but lately I've been toying with the idea of using 2 - a small tote for laptop and notebook, and other items, and then a cross body for bare essentials because I want to use them more.


Thanks, eggtart, I was having the same thoughts. Somehow feels weird to put my personal items with work items but a regular sized bag+a tote makes me feel like a donkey hence the idea of a small crossbody. On the other hand a crossbody doesn;t always fit everything but a single tote can get quite heavy as well. I just don't know....


----------



## Mimmy

ralz29 said:


> Thanks, eggtart, I was having the same thoughts. Somehow feels weird to put my personal items with work items but a regular sized bag+a tote makes me feel like a donkey hence the idea of a small crossbody. On the other hand a crossbody doesn;t always fit everything but a single tote can get quite heavy as well. I just don't know....



ralz, I don't know that there is a perfect solution for this. I carry a tote and regular sized bag, on most work days. I do feel somewhat like a pack mule. On days that I don't need as much medical equipment; I can get away with a large satchel. 

Although I do sometimes carry a small cross body bag; this is just not the most useful type of bag for me. 

Usually the tote and some other type of bag works best for me. If I keep the tote packed with what I need for the most part, I don't have to keep changing things out. When I try to switch things out to much, I sometimes forget something, which leads to a lot of frustration! [emoji53]


----------



## Marylin

ralz29 said:


> Hello ladies and welcome to the new members, hope you find the thread helpful.
> Well done on everyone sticking to their budget and not spending much this month! @Marylin, basics are justified, I love the knit dress, great silhouette and  it will suit you well.
> Also well done on everyone sticking to the rotating bags challenge. Unknowingly, I've been attempting it, too, trying to figure out what bag would be suitable for work. I started a few weeks ago and the dresscode is pretty relaxed. I've been wearing what I usually do, only switching jeans for trousers. Bags have been an issue, though, as I;ve had to carry a laptop and getting on the tube with two bags at rush hour isn't the best thing. I'm considering a mini bag, maybe even a woc for Christmas. This week I'll try out my Furla Metropolis and see how it works out. Any recommendations / experiences with work bags are welcome. What works best for you? Do you carry a work and a personal bag or do you fit everything into a tote?


Thanks ralz and welcome back!
I think your bag dilemma is one of the challenges equal rights have brought to us. Gone are the days when women would carry not much more than an umbrella and a pretty hat or a tiny purse dangling off the arm. And it's not just the challenge of bringing everything we own with us to wherever we go, we also are the ones responsible for providing everything everybody else needs. Diapers and match box cars, tissues and hand sanitizer and the huge car keys the guys couldn't fit in their jeans pockets, because they don't need a bag, do they? One of my coworkers doesn't even bring a wallet to work, just his train ticket. If he needs money at work for a coffee or whatever, he borrows it, but laughs at us for carrying big purses.
I believe it has become quite common carrying two bags. That's what the mostly ugly, but useful laptop bags were made for. Yes, they're not stylish, but practical and most of them have a big strap that can be worn cross body, which is good for commuting. And it takes the burden off your shoulder. If your stuff gets really heavy, you might even want to consider a computer bag with wheels, they come in lots of great materials and don't all have that 'samsonite-I'm-on-a-business-trip' vibe.  This will allow you to carry all your personal belongings in the bag you prefer and marks you as a stylish and hard working woman at the same time. What I find weird when carrying two bags, is when there's no obvious distinction between work/ and personal bag, it seems like they couldn't decide which one to bring, so they took both. Don't know if this helped at all...and it was way much than you asked for...


----------



## MinaAnais

@Ralz , I am having the same challenge! Initially, I was looking for a multipurpose bag could fit both work and private items, however I couldn't find anything that I liked.

If the laptop is light, sometimes it is better to use a tote bag and a separate bag for personal items when travelling in public transport. It may not be very becoming, but I found this to be the most practical solution, I sometimes pack the small personal bag inside the tote and then take it out for lunch / going out, it's easier when travelling during busy times.
The challenge is when I need to travel with the laptop and have a gym class on the same day! I really should go to the gym in the morning, return home and change for the office. 

Personally, I found the Furla metropolis couldn't hold too many items and thought it was too small for me. I am also on the lookout for a similar bag, let us know which bag you'll decide to get!


----------



## eggtartapproved

This is what I decided to do today about the bag and commute dilemma cuz I got my new phone and it's a lot jogger so can't just put in my pocket as easily. And I want to have some odds and ends, like lipgloss, my keys and transit pass handy without fishing through my bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




No laptop today so smaller bag. It's raining tons so the tokidoki works well outside of a bag.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> This is what I decided to do today about the bag and commute dilemma cuz I got my new phone and it's a lot jogger so can't just put in my pocket as easily. And I want to have some odds and ends, like lipgloss, my keys and transit pass handy without fishing through my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514655
> 
> 
> No laptop today so smaller bag. It's raining tons so the tokidoki works well outside of a bag.


Love your red bag and I think the small one looks really cute. Nice solution to keep your small things within reach.


----------



## sunshinesash

Marylin said:


> Love your red bag and I think the small one looks really cute. Nice solution to keep your small things within reach.


Yes, I love the pop of vivacious red, too!

Well ladies, as a shopaholic for as long as I can remember, I am happy to report that I successfully completely my first-ever shopping ban back in June. I'm currently on my 2nd ban, as I figured the holiday season was the perfect time to do so! I started on October 19th, and it will go until December 19th- a two month attempt! Wish me luck & will-power!

After my first shopping ban, I learned a few things. First and foremost, how much easier it actually was in practice, than I thought it would be in theory. 2ndly, that there were two preventative measures I could take:
The first was simply NOT entering stores when i was in malls, as I knew the possibility of temptation was real. The second was NOT browsing ebay and online sites in my downtime, because that was another easy pitfall for me.
During that month, I also felt I gained much more clarity about the things I actually WANTED, because I gave myself the time to truly consider each and every purchase I would be making in the future. A big bonus at the end of completing the ban successfully was that I treated myself to my holy-grail bag, and it was an awesome way to commemorate the accomplishment.
I also appreciated that the ban inspired creativity in me, to repurpose things I already owned but hadn't worn in a while. For example, cutting off sleeves to long-sleeve blouses or tee-shirts, and sewing them so they became sleeveless instead. Or cutting old jeans into jean shorts. Or my personal favorite, pulling out older bags that really had not gotten the wear they deserved, and personalizing them by having my initials embossed on them, and making them feel 'new' again.

In conclusion, I truly do have way more clothes & shoes than any one person needs, and although I will always LOVE fashion, and buying something I adore never fails to give me that rush, I am also learning that I can admire & love things from afar...that I do not need to possess everything, to appreciate their beauty. And another lesson I learned...a very important one...is that even though I cherish my holy-grail bag, it is still, at the end of the day, a bag. And the undeniable nature of material things is that sooner or later, you inevitably want more, because they cannot provide lasting internal fulfillment, in the way that the immaterial does.

So I will leave you with my favorite quote, one that rings ever more true as I get older and a bit wiser with each growing year...

'The best things in life
aren't things.'


----------



## ampavlinac

Has anyone heard of doing a 10 x 10, or have interest in doing it/sharing it here? 
http://www.stylebee.ca/2016/10/07/fall-10-x-10-2016/


----------



## eggtartapproved

sunshinesash said:


> Yes, I love the pop of vivacious red, too!
> 
> Well ladies, as a shopaholic for as long as I can remember, I am happy to report that I successfully completely my first-ever shopping ban back in June. I'm currently on my 2nd ban, as I figured the holiday season was the perfect time to do so! I started on October 19th, and it will go until December 19th- a two month attempt! Wish me luck & will-power!
> 
> After my first shopping ban, I learned a few things. First and foremost, how much easier it actually was in practice, than I thought it would be in theory. 2ndly, that there were two preventative measures I could take:
> The first was simply NOT entering stores when i was in malls, as I knew the possibility of temptation was real. The second was NOT browsing ebay and online sites in my downtime, because that was another easy pitfall for me.
> During that month, I also felt I gained much more clarity about the things I actually WANTED, because I gave myself the time to truly consider each and every purchase I would be making in the future. A big bonus at the end of completing the ban successfully was that I treated myself to my holy-grail bag, and it was an awesome way to commemorate the accomplishment.
> I also appreciated that the ban inspired creativity in me, to repurpose things I already owned but hadn't worn in a while. For example, cutting off sleeves to long-sleeve blouses or tee-shirts, and sewing them so they became sleeveless instead. Or cutting old jeans into jean shorts. Or my personal favorite, pulling out older bags that really had not gotten the wear they deserved, and personalizing them by having my initials embossed on them, and making them feel 'new' again.
> 
> In conclusion, I truly do have way more clothes & shoes than any one person needs, and although I will always LOVE fashion, and buying something I adore never fails to give me that rush, I am also learning that I can admire & love things from afar...that I do not need to possess everything, to appreciate their beauty. And another lesson I learned...a very important one...is that even though I cherish my holy-grail bag, it is still, at the end of the day, a bag. And the undeniable nature of material things is that sooner or later, you inevitably want more, because they cannot provide lasting internal fulfillment, in the way that the immaterial does.
> 
> So I will leave you with my favorite quote, one that rings ever more true as I get older and a bit wiser with each growing year...
> 
> 'The best things in life
> aren't things.'



That's amazing, what an accomplishment! What was your holy grail bag? I just finished the first month on a ban until the end of the year because my budget is done for the year and I've been feeling great. I've even pared down some more and instead of buying completely new pieces, just making a list of things I need to replace. I'm hoping I can hold off until next year unless the perfect item and deal come a long but I'm really wanting to hold off. It has been a great feeling!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> Has anyone heard of doing a 10 x 10, or have interest in doing it/sharing it here?
> http://www.stylebee.ca/2016/10/07/fall-10-x-10-2016/



Oh this looks great! I sort of do this with my laundry cycle but not as well thought out . Going to look into this more perhaps for December while I see if I can pare down more of my items this month. Will you be doing it?


----------



## sunshinesash

eggtartapproved said:


> That's amazing, what an accomplishment! What was your holy grail bag? I just finished the first month on a ban until the end of the year because my budget is done for the year and I've been feeling great. I've even pared down some more and instead of buying completely new pieces, just making a list of things I need to replace. I'm hoping I can hold off until next year unless the perfect item and deal come a long but I'm really wanting to hold off. It has been a great feeling!


Hey girl! Thank you so much, and same to you!! I totally 2nd that it is an awesome feeling- akin to literally unloading baggage from your life AND mind! One other thing I forgot to mention, but found fun, was gathering up clothes that were in great condition, and sending pictures to my girlfriends/sister, asking if they wanted them first, before I donated the rest. It felt like I was 'paying it forward', and that was satisfying to me. 

My holy-grail bag that I got was my Balenciaga City in the color, 'anthracite'. I wanted this bag for 7+ years [originally in black], but I couldn't be happier with the more unique shade of anthracite [a dark grey with bluish hues]. 
But wouldn't you know it, a couple months later, my mind started ticking again and now I have a whole new holy-grail bag...and that is simply the cyclical nature of acquiring materal goods! Acknowledging this truth was the inspiration behind making a move towards a more minimalistic lifestyle and taking on my original month-long June ban. With this second, two month long attempt, I hope to engage in a more longterm commitment of minimal buying.  

PS I checked out your blog...love the layout and you have a wonderful writing style! I don't have a personal blog, but I currently have four notebooks on the go in which I keep similar lists as you...so it was great to find a 'kindred spirit' while reading your posts! Keep it up  and may the shopping-ban force be with us!


----------



## eggtartapproved

sunshinesash said:


> Hey girl! Thank you so much, and same to you!! I totally 2nd that it is an awesome feeling- akin to literally unloading baggage from your life AND mind! One other thing I forgot to mention, but found fun, was gathering up clothes that were in great condition, and sending pictures to my girlfriends/sister, asking if they wanted them first, before I donated the rest. It felt like I was 'paying it forward', and that was satisfying to me.
> 
> My holy-grail bag that I got was my Balenciaga City in the color, 'anthracite'. I wanted this bag for 7+ years [originally in black], but I couldn't be happier with the more unique shade of anthracite [a dark grey with bluish hues].
> But wouldn't you know it, a couple months later, my mind started ticking again and now I have a whole new holy-grail bag...and that is simply the cyclical nature of acquiring materal goods! Acknowledging this truth was the inspiration behind making a move towards a more minimalistic lifestyle and taking on my original month-long June ban. With this second, two month long attempt, I hope to engage in a more longterm commitment of minimal buying.
> 
> PS I checked out your blog...love the layout and you have a wonderful writing style! I don't have a personal blog, but I currently have four notebooks on the go in which I keep similar lists as you...so it was great to find a 'kindred spirit' while reading your posts! Keep it up  and may the shopping-ban force be with us!


We also just got some pets so that's forcing DH to unclutter and tidy often, which is something he's been fighting me on since forever haha. Hurray!. i've recently discovered bid groups in fb so it's been awesome to let go of smaller random things too before they go towards donations. 

Congrats on your hg, the color is certainly a beautiful one! Please share with us if you get the chance =) Yes, I find often that when I don't buy anything, and then pick up something, I end up shopping frequently afterwards for a period of time before I have to tell myself to reign it back in haha. 

Thanks so much for checking out my blog! I started it on blogspot since it was free but I enjoyed it so much that I actually paid to set it up properly and learn how to maintain it. It's really a guilty pleasure hobby I do as an outlet from work and it makes me really happy when people stop by haha. I'm really flattered to even be told I have a writing style, so thank you so much, you totally made my day! =)


----------



## ampavlinac

eggtartapproved said:


> Oh this looks great! I sort of do this with my laundry cycle but not as well thought out . Going to look into this more perhaps for December while I see if I can pare down more of my items this month. Will you be doing it?


I'm definitely interested! December? That gives me some time to track down a good turtleneck sweater.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> I'm definitely interested! December? That gives me some time to track down a good turtleneck sweater.



Let do it! It'll help me stay strong for the rest of the year.


----------



## Marylin

sunshinesash said:


> Yes, I love the pop of vivacious red, too!
> 
> Well ladies, as a shopaholic for as long as I can remember, I am happy to report that I successfully completely my first-ever shopping ban back in June. I'm currently on my 2nd ban, as I figured the holiday season was the perfect time to do so! I started on October 19th, and it will go until December 19th- a two month attempt! Wish me luck & will-power!
> 
> After my first shopping ban, I learned a few things. First and foremost, how much easier it actually was in practice, than I thought it would be in theory. 2ndly, that there were two preventative measures I could take:
> The first was simply NOT entering stores when i was in malls, as I knew the possibility of temptation was real. The second was NOT browsing ebay and online sites in my downtime, because that was another easy pitfall for me.
> During that month, I also felt I gained much more clarity about the things I actually WANTED, because I gave myself the time to truly consider each and every purchase I would be making in the future. A big bonus at the end of completing the ban successfully was that I treated myself to my holy-grail bag, and it was an awesome way to commemorate the accomplishment.
> I also appreciated that the ban inspired creativity in me, to repurpose things I already owned but hadn't worn in a while. For example, cutting off sleeves to long-sleeve blouses or tee-shirts, and sewing them so they became sleeveless instead. Or cutting old jeans into jean shorts. Or my personal favorite, pulling out older bags that really had not gotten the wear they deserved, and personalizing them by having my initials embossed on them, and making them feel 'new' again.
> 
> In conclusion, I truly do have way more clothes & shoes than any one person needs, and although I will always LOVE fashion, and buying something I adore never fails to give me that rush, I am also learning that I can admire & love things from afar...that I do not need to possess everything, to appreciate their beauty. And another lesson I learned...a very important one...is that even though I cherish my holy-grail bag, it is still, at the end of the day, a bag. And the undeniable nature of material things is that sooner or later, you inevitably want more, because they cannot provide lasting internal fulfillment, in the way that the immaterial does.
> 
> So I will leave you with my favorite quote, one that rings ever more true as I get older and a bit wiser with each growing year...
> 
> 'The best things in life
> aren't things.'



Right. In the end it's always the same conclusion. Things don't make us happy. Or to put it differently. Things alone won't make us happy. Things might make life easier, prettier, more comfortable, things can be prove that we achieved something, worked for something or made something happen. 
I still like things like a pretty bag or a dress that makes me feel good or shoes I can walk in all day. 

I like how you described your path towards realization. It's like a journey that never ends and we learn so much along the way. 
I'm completely positive you'll make your goal of not shopping until December. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mimmy

@sunshinesash I always find it helpful to read how others are successful in shopping less. 

Thanks for the tips; I really like the idea of getting initials embossed on older bags to personalize them. I think that I will give this a try. 

Let us know how your shopping ban goes! [emoji6]


----------



## sunshinesash

Mimmy said:


> @sunshinesash I always find it helpful to read how others are successful in shopping less.
> Thanks for the tips; I really like the idea of getting initials embossed on older bags to personalize them. I think that I will give this a try.
> Let us know how your shopping ban goes! [emoji6]


I certainly will keep you ladies updated! I am so glad that listing my 'coping mechanisms' to avoid shopping could be of some help to you. The struggle is real, and any thing we can do to help one another is awesome! The benefit of practicing a ban during the holiday season is that it forces me to solely focus on giving to others, which is not only a welcome distraction from my own wants, but also a very satisfying endeavor to engage in. I love seeing the reaction when people open gifts! 


Marylin said:


> Right. In the end it's always the same conclusion. Things don't make us happy. Or to put it differently. Things alone won't make us happy. Things might make life easier, prettier, more comfortable, things can be prove that we achieved something, worked for something or made something happen.
> I still like things like a pretty bag or a dress that makes me feel good or shoes I can walk in all day.
> I like how you described your path towards realization. It's like a journey that never ends and we learn so much along the way.
> I'm completely positive you'll make your goal of not shopping until December. Let us know how it goes!


Awww, thank you so much for your kind words and your faith in my abilities! As I said to Mimmy, I will certainly keep you guys updated.
I do feel much better prepared and capable this second time around, as the first wasn't nearly as challenging as I thought it would be. I've found distractions are really helpful to preventing my mind from wandering, because I am a 'boredom shopper'. Got some free time? Go 'window-shop' at the mall [come on, we all know it rarely stays at the window!] Don't wanna leave the house? Browse online!
Anywho, I've learned to fill that time with other activities, including dusting off my bookshelves and actually reading some of the books that have been sitting for far too long!

In the end, any lifestyle change you want to make simply comes down to changing your old habits, by creating new, healthier ones! Onwards & upwards, ladies!


----------



## bakeacookie

Do any of you shop at COS? How's the quality? Do they go on sale eventually? 

I see some dresses that could work for work (lol). I wonder if they're worth it at the $120 ish that they're at.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Do any of you shop at COS? How's the quality? Do they go on sale eventually?
> 
> I see some dresses that could work for work (lol). I wonder if they're worth it at the $120 ish that they're at.



I wish I could help you, bake, but I'm not a big fan. COS clothes aren't very flattering on me, so I only tried it once and returned it right away. I don't remember it being this expensive here in Europe though and I do think they go on sale. Sorry I'm not more useful.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I wish I could help you, bake, but I'm not a big fan. COS clothes aren't very flattering on me, so I only tried it once and returned it right away. I don't remember it being this expensive here in Europe though and I do think they go on sale. Sorry I'm not more useful.



I probably should try it to see if it's even flattering. Good point. 

That was helpful!


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> Do any of you shop at COS? How's the quality? Do they go on sale eventually?
> 
> I see some dresses that could work for work (lol). I wonder if they're worth it at the $120 ish that they're at.



I don't like their quality and their stuff has gone more expensive over the past few years. I used to buy basic tees there but they always ended up having holes, some even after ust a few weeks! So I stopped buying from them.


----------



## bakeacookie

Myrkur said:


> I don't like their quality and their stuff has gone more expensive over the past few years. I used to buy basic tees there but they always ended up having holes, some even after ust a few weeks! So I stopped buying from them.



Thank you! Definitely need to hear this!


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Do any of you shop at COS? How's the quality? Do they go on sale eventually?
> 
> I see some dresses that could work for work (lol). I wonder if they're worth it at the $120 ish that they're at.



Cos does sales, at least in the UK, however I don't remember great price reductions. In my opinion, they use good materials and the items are well made. I have one of their t-shirts for yoga and it washes beautifully. My only problem is the sizing, since they the to have a generous cut. If I like an item I have to try it in all sizes!


----------



## mellecyn

bakeacookie said:


> Do any of you shop at COS? How's the quality? Do they go on sale eventually?
> 
> I see some dresses that could work for work (lol). I wonder if they're worth it at the $120 ish that they're at.



I often shop at cos. Need to check where it's made, but the quality is good I think for the price. 
I keep the clothes several years. But I only buy coats and tops/sweaters. Their trousers and skirts do not fit any woman with hips!! Truly made for Scandinavian boy figures.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies I need some advice. I wore my new party dress for the first time and realized I don't have a coat to go with it. I love the dress, the occasion was a more conservative one, so I covered the open back with a cardi, plus it was warmer this way.
I was hoping to wear my long black max Mara coat,  but it has become huge, so it will have to go. The only other black winter coat I have, is this Burberry one, but it's not quite right.
 Don't really want to get another long expensive coat, but it's pretty cold now and I do want to wear this dress a lot during holiday season. Any ideas?


----------



## mellecyn

That coat is absolutely stunning! I get that would like something more "audrey Hepburn" or fur or something longer and tailored...But I don´t think it´s worth buying a new coat for that, I guess you only wear the coat outside to arrive to the party place? Once the coat off the outfit is perfect.


----------



## mellecyn

I just bought a Sportmax pair of black trousers for 270€, so now my budget is off for the next couple of weeks.I think they re worth the money though. (I usually spend max.150€/piece for clothes and never over 200€, except for coats/shoes/bags)


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, I really like your dress. I can see how you would like to have a different coat to wear with it though. 

As mellyncyn said though, the coat is really nice. It may not be perfect for this outfit, but it looks fine. Perhaps you can wear it until you find the perfect coat to wear with it, or decide that you really don't need one?


----------



## Mimmy

mellecyn said:


> I just bought a Sportmax pair of black trousers for 270€, so now my budget is off for the next couple of weeks.I think they re worth the money though. (I usually spend max.150€/piece for clothes and never over 200€, except for coats/shoes/bags)



Great trousers, mellecyn! I am not familiar with Sportmax, but I think a beautiful, classic pair of black pants is worth the money!


----------



## mellecyn

Thank you  Sportmax is a brand beloging to the Italian Max Mara fashion group. Just cheaper and with more urban casual style.


----------



## Mimmy

mellecyn said:


> Thank you  Sportmax is a brand beloging to the Italian Max Mara fashion group. Just cheaper and with more urban casual style.



Thanks for the info, I will check them out! [emoji3]


----------



## ampavlinac

Marylin said:


> I was hoping to wear my long black max Mara coat, but it has become huge, so it will have to go. Don't really want to get another long expensive coat, but it's pretty cold now and I do want to wear this dress a lot during holiday season. Any ideas?


Any thoughts on getting your coat tailored? I have a camel wool coat I want to take in to see if they can convert it from double- to single-breasted.


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> That coat is absolutely stunning! I get that would like something more "audrey Hepburn" or fur or something longer and tailored...But I don´t think it´s worth buying a new coat for that, I guess you only wear the coat outside to arrive to the party place? Once the coat off the outfit is perfect.



I guess that's how it's going  to work until I have a better solution. But you're right, something Audrey Hepburn would be nice 



Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, I really like your dress. I can see how you would like to have a different coat to wear with it though.
> 
> As mellyncyn said though, the coat is really nice. It may not be perfect for this outfit, but it looks fine. Perhaps you can wear it until you find the perfect coat to wear with it, or decide that you really don't need one?



I don't need one, really. I barely ever wear dresses or skirts other than at work. I only stumble upon this problem when going to parties or balls. I have a fake fur kind of jacket that I wear with ball and evening gowns, but that would be too much for this look - and too cold unless I go by car or take a cab. I'll be on the lookout though, or wait till late winter when they go on sale.



ampavlinac said:


> Any thoughts on getting your coat tailored? I have a camel wool coat I want to take in to see if they can convert it from double- to single-breasted.



I didn't even think of this, even though I get things tailored all the time! It might be a lot of work taking shoulders and waist in and shortening it a bit. I'll ask my tailor, maybe it's worth it. Thanks for coming up with the idea!


----------



## Marylin

I completely forgot to show you my birthday gifts. I was sick that day and quite busy the next few days, so I didn't even take a proper picture. But here is what my husband brought back from Australia.


----------



## Marylin

And here's the blue tote I got at my local boutique. It's a very casual bag, not at all like the ones I was debating for so long, but it turns out it's light and practical, perfect for everyday, I've been wearing it a lot since I got it. (Sorry bad picture, it's such a gray day) thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I completely forgot to show you my birthday gifts. I was sick that day and quite busy the next few days, so I didn't even take a proper picture. But here is what my husband brought back from Australia.
> View attachment 3521645



Happy belated birthday! It's a beautiful present, your hubby knows you well!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I completely forgot to show you my birthday gifts. I was sick that day and quite busy the next few days, so I didn't even take a proper picture. But here is what my husband brought back from Australia.
> View attachment 3521645





Marylin said:


> And here's the blue tote I got at my local boutique. It's a very casual bag, not at all like the ones I was debating for so long, but it turns out it's light and practical, perfect for everyday, I've been wearing it a lot since I got it. (Sorry bad picture, it's such a gray day) thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3521646



Happy Belated Birthday, Marylin! [emoji324][emoji512][emoji322] 

The Chanel brooch is gorgeous!

The tote looks beautiful; a bonus that it's practical too! [emoji170]


----------



## eggtartapproved

mellecyn said:


> Thank you  Sportmax is a brand beloging to the Italian Max Mara fashion group. Just cheaper and with more urban casual style.


This is great info as I'm in the market for black pants. Do they sell them in the same boutique as Max Mara? Also for you lovely ladies out there, have you experienced stretching in the news for trousers? I love my black pants and they're super comfy but I'm finding that they're stretching out in the knees - not sure if it's 'cuz of the material or the fact that I wear them a lot. They're just from the GAP. 



Marylin said:


> I completely forgot to show you my birthday gifts. I was sick that day and quite busy the next few days, so I didn't even take a proper picture. But here is what my husband brought back from Australia.
> View attachment 3521645


I love this!



Marylin said:


> And here's the blue tote I got at my local boutique. It's a very casual bag, not at all like the ones I was debating for so long, but it turns out it's light and practical, perfect for everyday, I've been wearing it a lot since I got it. (Sorry bad picture, it's such a gray day) thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3521646


Beautiful gifts, Marylin, and happy belated birthday! I can tell it was awesome =)


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Happy belated birthday! It's a beautiful present, your hubby knows you well!





Mimmy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Marylin! [emoji324][emoji512][emoji322]
> 
> The Chanel brooch is gorgeous!
> 
> The tote looks beautiful; a bonus that it's practical too! [emoji170]





eggtartapproved said:


> This is great info as I'm in the market for black pants. Do they sell them in the same boutique as Max Mara? Also for you lovely ladies out there, have you experienced stretching in the news for trousers? I love my black pants and they're super comfy but I'm finding that they're stretching out in the knees - not sure if it's 'cuz of the material or the fact that I wear them a lot. They're just from the GAP.
> 
> I love this!
> 
> Beautiful gifts, Marylin, and happy belated birthday! I can tell it was awesome =)



Thanks you so much, Girls! 
It was quite nice, my sons had cleaned up the whole house and treated me to dinner and a movie, since my husband only came back from a business trip the next day. So I felt very special! And now I know how well they can tidy up  and scrub the place.....


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, I have finally narrowed down the search for the black bag and would really love to hear your opinion!

From left to right,

*Bag nr. 1 is Longchamp's Honoré 404 crossbody bag*
H 14cm, W 22cm, D  8cm
The leather is beautifully smooth and it has lots of space inside: 2 main compartments, central zipped pocket and  interior zipped pocket!
The bag can be used as a shoulder, crossbody and also as a clutch bag, as the strap can be removed and adjusted.

*Bag nr. 2 is the Mulberry small Darley*
H13, W19, D4.5 cm
Grained leather, with interior zipped compartment, slip pocket, rear zipped compartment, eight card slots? The strap is chain with a drop of 55cm, which is removable. The bag can only be used as a crossbody or small clutch.

*Bag nr. 3 is the Ferragamo Vara Mini*
H 11, W 19, D 3 cm
Super-smooch leather! Like the Longchamp, it can be used as crossbody, shoulder or clutch.
I worry this may look dated next season.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, I have finally narrowed down the search for the black bag and would really love to hear your opinion!
> 
> From left to right,
> 
> *Bag nr. 1 is Longchamp's Honoré 404 crossbody bag*
> H 14cm, W 22cm, D  8cm
> The leather is beautifully smooth and it has lots of space inside: 2 main compartments, central zipped pocket and  interior zipped pocket!
> The bag can be used as a shoulder, crossbody and also as a clutch bag, as the strap can be removed and adjusted.
> 
> *Bag nr. 2 is the Mulberry small Darley*
> H13, W19, D4.5 cm
> Grained leather, with interior zipped compartment, slip pocket, rear zipped compartment, eight card slots? The strap is chain with a drop of 55cm, which is removable. The bag can only be used as a crossbody or small clutch.
> 
> *Bag nr. 3 is the Ferragamo Vara Mini*
> H 11, W 19, D 3 cm
> Super-smooch leather! Like the Longchamp, it can be used as crossbody, shoulder or clutch.
> I worry this may look dated next season.



This is tough, MinaAnais. All 3 are great looking. I like the Longchamp and the Ferragamo. For me, the Longchamp would win out being the largest bag. I am finding out that I am just not usually a small bag person. 

I really like the look of the Mulberry, but it would just be too small for me. But the bag is for you, and maybe you do well with smaller bags?

I don't remember, Mina; do you have a larger black bag too?


----------



## MinaAnais

Thanks Mimmy! I often travel on public transport and prefer small bags for my personal items.
I am planning to buy a black Longchamp LP to keep work items.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, I have finally narrowed down the search for the black bag and would really love to hear your opinion!
> 
> From left to right,
> 
> *Bag nr. 1 is Longchamp's Honoré 404 crossbody bag*
> H 14cm, W 22cm, D  8cm
> The leather is beautifully smooth and it has lots of space inside: 2 main compartments, central zipped pocket and  interior zipped pocket!
> The bag can be used as a shoulder, crossbody and also as a clutch bag, as the strap can be removed and adjusted.
> 
> *Bag nr. 2 is the Mulberry small Darley*
> H13, W19, D4.5 cm
> Grained leather, with interior zipped compartment, slip pocket, rear zipped compartment, eight card slots? The strap is chain with a drop of 55cm, which is removable. The bag can only be used as a crossbody or small clutch.
> 
> *Bag nr. 3 is the Ferragamo Vara Mini*
> H 11, W 19, D 3 cm
> Super-smooch leather! Like the Longchamp, it can be used as crossbody, shoulder or clutch.
> I worry this may look dated next season.



All are great but I'm loving the mulberry. I seem to be on a mulberry radar right now though haha. I like the proportion of the mulberry versus the ferragamo.


----------



## LVk8

I also love the Mulberry!

I don't think the Ferragamo would look dated, it reminds me of Chanel quilts. 

All 3 would look great with that outfit


----------



## Mimmy

On the topic of Mulberry, this is a bag that caught my eye. I don't think that it's available yet. 

I am thinking about buying ONE bag next year, so I will need to choose very carefully. This one kind of SCREAMS my name though! 






What will Mimmy do? [emoji23]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> On the topic of Mulberry, this is a bag that caught my eye. I don't think that it's available yet.
> 
> I am thinking about buying ONE bag next year, so I will need to choose very carefully. This one kind of SCREAMS my name though!
> View attachment 3525456
> 
> View attachment 3525457
> 
> View attachment 3525458
> 
> What will Mimmy do? [emoji23]



Omg the inside!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> On the topic of Mulberry, this is a bag that caught my eye. I don't think that it's available yet.
> 
> I am thinking about buying ONE bag next year, so I will need to choose very carefully. This one kind of SCREAMS my name though!
> View attachment 3525456
> 
> View attachment 3525457
> 
> View attachment 3525458
> 
> What will Mimmy do? [emoji23]



I love this!!!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Omg the inside!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


The inside is pretty amazing! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


bakeacookie said:


> I love this!!!


This one is tempting me, bake! [emoji48]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> The inside is pretty amazing! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> This one is tempting me, bake! [emoji48]



We might be Bag sisters depending if you give it a good review!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> We might be Bag sisters depending if you give it a good review!



Hehe, bag sisters, I like that! [emoji8]


----------



## ralz29

Happy belated b-day, @Marylin ! Lovely gifts, especially the bag!
@MinaAnais all three are very cute, for me, personally, the Ferragamo is the best. If you're looking for a more plain one, then the Mulberry. There's something about the Longchamp logo that I don't like on the first one, though.
@Mimmy that's a lovely colour combo! So unexpected and fun!
Thanks for all your feedback on the bag situation, ladies! I found that the most practical for me, at least for now, is a medium sized bag that I can carry cross body. Most days I've been leaving my laptop at work but when I carry it, I found holding a laptop case in my hands to be the most convenient. I walk quite a lot and quite fast and carrying a heavy and bulky laptop bag over my shoulder slows me down. I might attempt downsizing my bag even more so for now at least a 'big bag' went to the bottom of my wishlist. So did other items I thought I'd need for work wear. Yay for flexible dresscode allowing me to use my current pieces and sticking to my budget.


----------



## LVk8

I like bucket bags too but I haven't found one that I love enough to add to my wardrobe yet.  Maybe I'll look for a vintage Epi LV Noe in a fun pop of color if I decide to give up on my hunt for an Epi Mandarin Alma PM.  It's been nearly two years and I'm still shooting blanks on the intersection of fair price and acceptable condition.  Getting discouraged with the needle in the haystack.

But I did shop my Mom's closet this weekend!  She is a stylish clothes horse.  And she's taken over all the girls' closets!!!  Literally the only thing left in my childhood room's closet that belongs to me is my prom dress & that closet is stuffed FULL lmao.  Mom's a Missoni addict to the max and gave me a suit that she never wears.  I don't know about wearing both pieces together bc it might be a bit much print for me but the jacket is uber cute!  I wore it with leggings & booties to see a band in NYC with my dad & brother last night.  The family that rocks together... it's been a very fun Fakey Thanksgiving, I'm glad I stayed the weekend after my work trip 

I also came away with a M Missoni Vneck cardi & RL polo collared tee with a cute turquoise horse from Mom & a NY Yankees jersey that must have been my brother's in junior high (Paul O'Neill, woo).  Poor brother his closet is next if Mom's trying to clear space


----------



## bakeacookie

If anyone here has some advice, I'd much appreciate it!

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/inexpensive-buffer-bracelets.955675/


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> All are great but I'm loving the mulberry. I seem to be on a mulberry radar right now though haha. I like the proportion of the mulberry versus the ferragamo.



Thanks Eggtatartapproved! I was really imressed with the Mulberry warrenty and aftercare!



LVk8 said:


> I also love the Mulberry!
> 
> I don't think the Ferragamo would look dated, it reminds me of Chanel quilts.
> 
> All 3 would look great with that outfit



Thanks LVk8! It's good to hear  that the quilted Ferragamo won't look dated.



Mimmy said:


> On the topic of Mulberry, this is a bag that caught my eye. I don't think that it's available yet.
> 
> I am thinking about buying ONE bag next year, so I will need to choose very carefully. This one kind of SCREAMS my name though!
> View attachment 3525456
> 
> View attachment 3525457
> 
> View attachment 3525458
> 
> What will Mimmy do? [emoji23]



What a beauty! Love the blue colour inside!


----------



## LVk8

If you like leather bracelets you should look at leighelena, a local TX artisan with cute stuff in a range of leathers (regular & exotic) in varying widths and wrap styles at your desired price point.  I have a purple stingray cuff & love it so hard 

http://www.leighelena.com/


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, I have finally narrowed down the search for the black bag and would really love to hear your opinion!
> 
> From left to right,
> 
> *Bag nr. 1 is Longchamp's Honoré 404 crossbody bag*
> H 14cm, W 22cm, D  8cm
> The leather is beautifully smooth and it has lots of space inside: 2 main compartments, central zipped pocket and  interior zipped pocket!
> The bag can be used as a shoulder, crossbody and also as a clutch bag, as the strap can be removed and adjusted.
> 
> *Bag nr. 2 is the Mulberry small Darley*
> H13, W19, D4.5 cm
> Grained leather, with interior zipped compartment, slip pocket, rear zipped compartment, eight card slots? The strap is chain with a drop of 55cm, which is removable. The bag can only be used as a crossbody or small clutch.
> 
> *Bag nr. 3 is the Ferragamo Vara Mini*
> H 11, W 19, D 3 cm
> Super-smooch leather! Like the Longchamp, it can be used as crossbody, shoulder or clutch.
> I worry this may look dated next season.



I'm also for the mulberry. It seems the most elegant and versatile. Would it bug you that you couldn't wear it over the shoulder?  The longchamp is cute, but somehow the dimensions don't seem right to me. And the quilted one is too much Chanel without being a Chanel. You know what I mean? Do you care about the hardware?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> On the topic of Mulberry, this is a bag that caught my eye. I don't think that it's available yet.
> 
> I am thinking about buying ONE bag next year, so I will need to choose very carefully. This one kind of SCREAMS my name though!
> View attachment 3525456
> 
> View attachment 3525457
> 
> View attachment 3525458
> 
> What will Mimmy do? [emoji23]



Very pretty! And very much your style! 
The blue is amazing and the outside color seems like it would be the perfect addition to your bag closet, wouldn't it?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I'm also for the mulberry. It seems the most elegant and versatile. Would it bug you that you couldn't wear it over the shoulder?  The longchamp is cute, but somehow the dimensions don't seem right to me. And the quilted one is too much Chanel without being a Chanel. You know what I mean? Do you care about the hardware?



Thanks Marylin! On the Mulberry,  I worry the strap could fall out. I managed to find online a picture showing the inside of the bag. 

On the Longchamp, I was impressed with the leather quality, however the strap would need some extra holes so that the proportions are better. 

I know what you mean about the Ferragamo bag, it reminds me of the old Chanel bag of my mum, thought it is still quite individual.


----------



## Mimmy

@MinaAnais, @Marylin, Thank you for the positive comments on the Mulberry. I haven't made a final decision yet. There are just a few handbags on my radar now; I'm really trying to just buy one ... at least in the near future! [emoji326]

@MinaAnais, I was in the minority, but I like the Longchamp. [emoji3]


----------



## ampavlinac

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone here has some advice, I'd much appreciate it!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/inexpensive-buffer-bracelets.955675/



I know this may sound strange, but there are *so many* quality leather artisans on Etsy, many of whom will make you something custom for little to no extra charge.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Marylin! On the Mulberry,  I worry the strap could fall out. I managed to find online a picture showing the inside of the bag.
> 
> On the Longchamp, I was impressed with the leather quality, however the strap would need some extra holes so that the proportions are better.
> 
> I know what you mean about the Ferragamo bag, it reminds me of the old Chanel bag of my mum, thought it is still quite individual.



Love the inside! Very much like a woc, but it could be a bit small, if you want to keep all your essentials. If you think the strap can fall out, you might want to keep looking. 
Holes in a strap shouldn't be a problem. I do that all the time to my bags and belts. 
Let us know how your search is going!


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> I like bucket bags too but I haven't found one that I love enough to add to my wardrobe yet.  Maybe I'll look for a vintage Epi LV Noe in a fun pop of color if I decide to give up on my hunt for an Epi Mandarin Alma PM.  It's been nearly two years and I'm still shooting blanks on the intersection of fair price and acceptable condition.  Getting discouraged with the needle in the haystack.
> 
> But I did shop my Mom's closet this weekend!  She is a stylish clothes horse.  And she's taken over all the girls' closets!!!  Literally the only thing left in my childhood room's closet that belongs to me is my prom dress & that closet is stuffed FULL lmao.  Mom's a Missoni addict to the max and gave me a suit that she never wears.  I don't know about wearing both pieces together bc it might be a bit much print for me but the jacket is uber cute!  I wore it with leggings & booties to see a band in NYC with my dad & brother last night.  The family that rocks together... it's been a very fun Fakey Thanksgiving, I'm glad I stayed the weekend after my work trip
> 
> I also came away with a M Missoni Vneck cardi & RL polo collared tee with a cute turquoise horse from Mom & a NY Yankees jersey that must have been my brother's in junior high (Paul O'Neill, woo).  Poor brother his closet is next if Mom's trying to clear space


Very cute! The skirt could also work by itself, with a simple t-shirt maybe?
Your poor bother. You're  'stealing' his sweater and your mom is taking over his closet. 
Glad to hear you had a nice time. It's always good to be able to take some time with your family before the hectic holidays.


----------



## bakeacookie

ampavlinac said:


> I know this may sound strange, but there are *so many* quality leather artisans on Etsy, many of whom will make you something custom for little to no extra charge.


It's hard choosing between so many sellers on Etsy, so if you have suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate them!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, it's the first of December and I thought I'd treat us to our very own advent's calendar. If I can I'll post a pic every day, either a mod  shot, or a special outfit or maybe something out of my wardrobe that I've enjoyed a lot this year. I ask you to do the same if you want to, I'd love to see what makes or made you happy these holidays.


----------



## ampavlinac

I can't take a picture of these yet, but I'm very happy with my Cyber Monday purchase. Thanks to their sale and my store credit, I got both pairs of these earrings for $37 total:

http://www.garmentory.com/sale/bang...86-bang-bang-bijoux-large-delta-drop-earrings
http://www.garmentory.com/sale/young-frankk/jewelry-earrings/112965-trine-earrings-gold-plated

I was proud that my combined purchases from Cyber Monday and Black Friday came just under my budget of $100.


----------



## LVk8

Three people today (one known, two strangers) complimented my outfit so I am super happy! 

Since it's December 1 I've been reflecting a little on the year.  Nailed all my 2016 life goals for the year two months ahead of schedule so thinking ahead to 2017.  In terms of my shopping I started 2016 with pretty aggressive savings goals in mind so decided basically not to do it unless it's a replacement of a former loved item or truly something I do not already have in my closet.  I feel pretty good about where I landed!  Only a few off the reservation fashion indulgences (like that vintage Chanel tote ) but generally I am not that tempted to shop anymore even though I truly do and always will love fashion.

I think I've realized that I'll probably *always* be tinkering with my wardrobe to a certain extent.  Even now I have a small discard bag going but the only things in it are things no one else would want (old bikinis, running tees, a Patagonia skirt that is super cute but has proven impossible for me to style over the last 4 years that I've owned it) & have two dresses out for tailoring.  I know I don't "need" anything and I'm still trying to simplify where I can.  But I think spending on myself in general has become less stressful after a year of mindful shopping.  I still sometimes feel odd shame around having pangs for luxury items but if I can replenish my savings, buy a home, a car, take two vacations, and still have some left over for a vintage Chanel all in one year then I think that was pretty good.  Next year hope to build on this year's foundation!

How do some of the rest of you feel about your year in review?


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> I can't take a picture of these yet, but I'm very happy with my Cyber Monday purchase. Thanks to their sale and my store credit, I got both pairs of these earrings for $37 total:
> 
> http://www.garmentory.com/sale/bang...86-bang-bang-bijoux-large-delta-drop-earrings
> http://www.garmentory.com/sale/young-frankk/jewelry-earrings/112965-trine-earrings-gold-plated
> 
> I was proud that my combined purchases from Cyber Monday and Black Friday came just under my budget of $100.



Fantastic finds, both of them! I love the luxurious simplicity and the material!


----------



## Mimmy

ampavlinac said:


> I can't take a picture of these yet, but I'm very happy with my Cyber Monday purchase. Thanks to their sale and my store credit, I got both pairs of these earrings for $37 total:
> 
> http://www.garmentory.com/sale/bang...86-bang-bang-bijoux-large-delta-drop-earrings
> http://www.garmentory.com/sale/young-frankk/jewelry-earrings/112965-trine-earrings-gold-plated
> 
> I was proud that my combined purchases from Cyber Monday and Black Friday came just under my budget of $100.



Great earrings, ampavlinac! I am also impressed that you stayed under your budget of $100, for Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


----------



## Marylin

Hurray, it's gray again...
Happy second of December, another office outfit minus a blazer which was also only gray.
I realize I have to spice things up a bit if I don't want to bore you guys out of your mind by mid December.


----------



## ralz29

Love the idea, @Marylin ! Will keep an eye on your posts, ladies, this is very exciting. I'm also curious to see what items make other people happy.

@ampavlinac well done for not succumbing to the Black Friday madness, hope your earrings arrive soon so you can enjoy them!

@LVk8 seems like you're doing great. You shouldn't feel guilty about your love for luxury, you've worked hard and deserve it. You're mindful of it, too, which is the most important part.

Looking back on this year I definitely can't say I've been budgeting well. I had opportunities to spend and I grabbed them. I don't regret any of the items I purchased, though, especially because a lot of them have been things I've wanted for years and even things that I didn't think I would be able to have in the near future. I'm guilty of making a few bigger purchases that I wouldn't consider a necessity but they bring me joy when I look at / wear them. Other than that I haven't been shopping much. I went to H&M and Zara a couple of times and only got the 1 item I went there for without filling my basket with stuff I didn't need just because it was cheap. Overall I had a lot of fun with shopping this year so I think I should aim for setting a limit the next one. My wish list isn't that big right now anyways


----------



## Marylin

Yes, I like black, gray and navy. But is there a rule you have to wear one of these colors to a charity event? I don't think so. So I had this on tonight.




We've been doing this charity for children for years, it starts in the afternoon, because there are quite a few children and young adults present, at least at the beginning, so I don't see, why we shouldn't have fun. Some of the women wear evening gowns, and even though I take every opportunity to dress up, I tend to keep this particular holiday event more casual and it has never failed. We raised a lot of money and it goes straight into a couple of fantastic projects. I'm excited and happy. And my feet hurt.


----------



## MinaAnais

Since  the navy coat, I haven't done any purchases and the 2016 budget is doing well. I have already started planning for the 2017 budget and thinking the key items that I'd like to get next year, the majority of them will replace the current versions. I am also thinking to allocate a part of the budget to alterations, does anybody include alterations in their budget?

Quick update on the black bag.... I decided to remove the Ferragamo from the list as It reminds me too much of one of my mum's bags! 

I am still debating between the small Mulberry Darley, the crossbody Longchamp Honoré 404.... and now there is also the MaxMara Envelope bag (15.5 cm h, 22 cm l, 5 cm width). It's truly beautiful, but so difficult to find!  

I am adding  some pics, let me know what you think!!


----------



## MinaAnais

And another one!


----------



## sheanabelle

Marylin said:


> Hurray, it's gray again...
> Happy second of December, another office outfit minus a blazer which was also only gray.
> I realize I have to spice things up a bit if I don't want to bore you guys out of your mind by mid December.
> View attachment 3537083


LOve this! May I ask do you do anything special to hold the brooch up on the sweater without it pulling/tearing??


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> And another one!


I love this! This is by far my favorite out of all that you've posted!
Have you tried the max Mara site?


----------



## Marylin

sheanabelle said:


> LOve this! May I ask do you do anything special to hold the brooch up on the sweater without it pulling/tearing??



Thank you! Actually it holds up very easily. The sweater is a very inexpensive, sturdy uniqulo one, but with the more delicate materials I sometimes put a piece of fleece on the inside to pull the brooche through.


----------



## Marylin

Not going anywhere today, no appointments, no parties. Time for a pic of one of my favorite buys this year. This was in January and it's proven to be one of my happy sales finds.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I love this! This is by far my favorite out of all that you've posted!
> Have you tried the max Mara site?



Thanks! It is still available in their website, hope to decide which one to buy on time for the upcoming sales!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Yes, I like black, gray and navy. But is there a rule you have to wear one of these colors to a charity event? I don't think so. So I had this on tonight.
> View attachment 3537985
> 
> 
> 
> We've been doing this charity for children for years, it starts in the afternoon, because there are quite a few children and young adults present, at least at the beginning, so I don't see, why we shouldn't have fun. Some of the women wear evening gowns, and even though I take every opportunity to dress up, I tend to keep this particular holiday event more casual and it has never failed. We raised a lot of money and it goes straight into a couple of fantastic projects. I'm excited and happy. And my feet hurt.



This is a stunning outfit, Marylin! Sounds like a wonderful event and cause as well. 

I am enjoying your Advent Calendar. I am feeling overly busy and a bit stressed right now, but I hope to contribute some photos before Christmas! [emoji319]

I did some of my year end wardrobe calculations yesterday, and they look good. Working on my wishlist for 2017. [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> And another one!



Ahh, this is a beauty too, Mina!  Really elegant looking. Shows that sometimes simplicity is the best design. I am not sure how you are going to choose from the 3 contenders! [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This is a stunning outfit, Marylin! Sounds like a wonderful event and cause as well.
> 
> I am enjoying your Advent Calendar. I am feeling overly busy and a bit stressed right now, but I hope to contribute some photos before Christmas! [emoji319]
> 
> I did some of my year end wardrobe calculations yesterday, and they look good. Working on my wishlist for 2017. [emoji3]



Mimmy, I'm so sorry, you're stressed and I'm so with you! I had the most terrible week last week and I'm determined to keep up the Christmas spirit. (I tuned into all the Christmas songs available on all the radio stations today on the way home from work to sing to every single one as loud as I could - it's a good thing I'm always by myself in the car... It did help!)
I hope you will find the time to relax and enjoy the holiday season after all!


----------



## Marylin

Very bad picture,I'm sorry about this. And no color in sight. Again.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Mimmy, I'm so sorry, you're stressed and I'm so with you! I had the most terrible week last week and I'm determined to keep up the Christmas spirit. (I tuned into all the Christmas songs available on all the radio stations today on the way home from work to sing to every single one as loud as I could - it's a good thing I'm always by myself in the car... It did help!)
> I hope you will find the time to relax and enjoy the holiday season after all!


Thanks, Marylin! I did find some time to relax today, as you saw from my silly post! 

I'm sorry that you had a bad week last week too! You are right though, there is no reason to stay in a bad mood; I plan to shake it right off! [emoji2]


Marylin said:


> Very bad picture,I'm sorry about this. And no color in sight. Again.
> View attachment 3539541


No need for color, when you are looking so chic! [emoji8]


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, this is a beauty too, Mina!  Really elegant looking. Shows that sometimes simplicity is the best design. I am not sure how you are going to choose from the 3 contenders! [emoji848]



Thanks Mimmy! even the other half commented on this last addition, usually he's not interested in bags . I'll have a final check next weekend and will then decide - at least, this is the plan!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Very bad picture,I'm sorry about this. And no color in sight. Again.
> View attachment 3539541



Great outfit! With the current season, I think it is normal to wear darker clothes. I am sure you'll be able to add a pop of colour with your accessories, you have such a fine collection!!!!


----------



## Sass

Happy festive season ladies! Seems there is a bit to catch up sorry if I missed anything!

Firstly belated happy birthday Marylin your Chanel goodies are just gorgrous!

Mina - good luck with your tough choice of picking a black bag. They are all gorgeous you could hardly go wrong however the max Mara may be the pick [emoji7] I have also seen lots of ladies with a canvas tote/ bag / laptop bag plus a small bag with personal bits in it. 

Lvk8 good luck with your self control. I think desiring goods or even a physical thing for our hard work is definitely a human trait good or bad so as long as you are being sensible with money and focusing on some life goals such as things such as house renovations and being sensible for your future. I have been inspired by some of your advice re: women and salaries and investment so thank you for that wisdom too btw. 

Mimmy - sorry to hear things have been so stressful at work, hope it all settles soon and you can enjoy this season. I love your bag charm BTW [emoji1] 


Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sass

Marylin such a fun idea to take photos of our festive season photos or at lesst of favourite items in our wardrobes. I will try to join in as best I can and practice taking outfit photos! 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Happy festive season ladies! Seems there is a bit to catch up sorry if I missed anything!
> 
> Firstly belated happy birthday Marylin your Chanel goodies are just gorgrous!
> 
> Mina - good luck with your tough choice of picking a black bag. They are all gorgeous you could hardly go wrong however the max Mara may be the pick [emoji7] I have also seen lots of ladies with a canvas tote/ bag / laptop bag plus a small bag with personal bits in it.
> 
> Lvk8 good luck with your self control. I think desiring goods or even a physical thing for our hard work is definitely a human trait good or bad so as long as you are being sensible with money and focusing on some life goals such as things such as house renovations and being sensible for your future. I have been inspired by some of your advice re: women and salaries and investment so thank you for that wisdom too btw.
> 
> Mimmy - sorry to hear things have been so stressful at work, hope it all settles soon and you can enjoy this season. I love your bag charm BTW [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app



Welcome back, Sass! I was wondering how everything is going for you and how you spend this special holiday season!
I hope you'll have time to post a few outfits. Your pics couldn't possibly be more terrible than mine..


----------



## Marylin

And here is December 6th.  Were I live it's the day Saint Nicolaus brings sweets and little toys for kids who've been good. (Yes I did get a treat!) I took lots of chocolate to work for everybody and decided to wear something a bit forgiving.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> And here is December 6th.  Were I live it's the day Saint Nicolaus brings sweets and little toys for kids who've been good. (Yes I did get a treat!) I took lots of chocolate to work for everybody and decided to wear something a bit forgiving.
> View attachment 3540543



Love this skirt!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love this skirt!


Thanks bake! Coming from a skirt-expert like you I take this as a big compliment!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks bake! Coming from a skirt-expert like you I take this as a big compliment!



You're too kind!


----------



## Mimmy

My contribution to the advent calendar. My godson surprised me with some Cubs fan gear! He lives in the Chicago area; and they are experiencing Cubs Fever! [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> My contribution to the advent calendar. My godson surprised me with some Cubs fan gear! He lives in the Chicago area; and they are experiencing Cubs Fever! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3542383



Nice! What a great godson! Looks really cool on you!


----------



## Marylin

Came home late from a holiday party last night. Thought I'd show you the back of my Sandro dress, since it's more exciting than the front.


----------



## girleuro

Well congratulations ladies on your abstinence from Shopping [emoji51]I applaud you
I wish I would be so strong 
I can hold on from shops but online shopping,specially Ebay like calling my name [emoji30][emoji12]
And if budget becomes short,I quickly find what to sell,so I could purchase something new 
Specially since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down and I became nurse,doctor,nutritionist you name it,and my life changed .Shopping is like escaping the reality! It makes me happy [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Well congratulations ladies on your abstinence from Shopping [emoji51]I applaud you
> I wish I would be so strong
> I can hold on from shops but online shopping,specially Ebay like calling my name [emoji30][emoji12]
> And if budget becomes short,I quickly find what to sell,so I could purchase something new
> Specially since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down and I became nurse,doctor,nutritionist you name it,and my life changed .Shopping is like escaping the reality! It makes me happy [emoji4]


Welcome to the thread, girleuro! 
Indeed, some of us had a very successful year staying within their budget or hardly buying anything at all. We all understand the feeling of wanting to buy something, of needing a reward when times are rough. Taking care of a loved one is such a tremendous effort, even if it's out of love that it's totally ok to want to pamper yourself sometime. If it makes you happy and you can afford it, I don't see why you shouldn't. I find there are also other little escapes from reality like reading or seeing friends. But of course there's nothing like buying a lipstick when you had a tough day.


----------



## girleuro

Aww thank you so much for welcoming and such beautiful words. Feeling love [emoji173]️.
I do understand I do have great sisters in law.My family far away in Europe.
And friends ,they kind of became distant,since my hubby became sick almost 7years ago
So shopping and cooking is my two biggest joys [emoji12]
And I do love tpf .I always were looking for advice or someone experience on this app,but now finally I decided to participate as well [emoji56]blessings


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Nice! What a great godson! Looks really cool on you!


Thanks, Marylin!


Marylin said:


> Came home late from a holiday party last night. Thought I'd show you the back of my Sandro dress, since it's more exciting than the front.
> View attachment 3542518



This dress is really a stunner, Marylin! I love details on the back of clothing; this is beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Well congratulations ladies on your abstinence from Shopping [emoji51]I applaud you
> I wish I would be so strong
> I can hold on from shops but online shopping,specially Ebay like calling my name [emoji30][emoji12]
> And if budget becomes short,I quickly find what to sell,so I could purchase something new
> Specially since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down and I became nurse,doctor,nutritionist you name it,and my life changed .Shopping is like escaping the reality! It makes me happy [emoji4]



Welcome, girleuro!

Although this is a thread where we are working on wardrobe budgets, I think we all like to shop too! For me, I was sometimes not thinking before buying though. This led to some impulse buys that really didn't work for me, and later ended up being sold, donated or gifted. 

I cannot imagine how your life changed, when your husband became paralyzed. I do know that being a caregiver can be emotionally and physically draining. I am glad that shopping makes you happy. I also like online shopping. We also are not here to make anyone feel badly about shopping. Please show us some of your purchases when you feel like it! [emoji3]


----------



## mellecyn

So I have been doing a severe selection of my essentials and now getting real and selling the things I don't wear...the flip side is I'm tempted to buy stuff from other sellers!!! I'm terrible...
It feels bad selling things I've hardly worn and still like but I'm being tough.


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> So I have been doing a severe selection of my essentials and now getting real and selling the things I don't wear...the flip side is I'm tempted to buy stuff from other sellers!!! I'm terrible...
> It feels bad selling things I've hardly worn and still like but I'm being tough.



May I ask, why you're selling these things if you still like them? Don't get me wrong, I'm always for keeping only what you like the best, but I also have a hard time parting with things.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin!
> 
> 
> This dress is really a stunner, Marylin! I love details on the back of clothing; this is beautiful! [emoji7]



Thanks Mimmy! I know you're an admirer of interesting backs! You have so many cute tops with details in the back.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you so much for welcoming and such beautiful words. Feeling love [emoji173]️.
> I do understand I do have great sisters in law.My family far away in Europe.
> And friends ,they kind of became distant,since my hubby became sick almost 7years ago
> So shopping and cooking is my two biggest joys [emoji12]
> And I do love tpf .I always were looking for advice or someone experience on this app,but now finally I decided to participate as well [emoji56]blessings



I'm so glad you decided to join us and am looking forward to your posts and your stories!


----------



## Marylin

Busy day at work, mostly behind the scenes, so no need to dress up today. Forgot to take the pic before I left, so here it is with the shoes off.


----------



## ampavlinac

Marylin said:


> But of course there's nothing like buying a lipstick when you had a tough day.


Isn't that the truth? I remember the day I bought a pair of J. Crew sweatpants and a Nars lipstick after a bad breakup.


----------



## ampavlinac

Marylin said:


> Busy day at work, mostly behind the scenes, so no need to dress up today. Forgot to take the pic before I left, so here it is with the shoes off.
> View attachment 3543138


That blouse is beautiful! I am such a sucker for a white/cream feminine blouse.


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> Isn't that the truth? I remember the day I bought a pair of J. Crew sweatpants and a Nars lipstick after a bad breakup.



Right! And the worse the day the most horrid the lipstick color!
That's why I have every shade of red, but only wear one...



ampavlinac said:


> That blouse is beautiful! I am such a sucker for a white/cream feminine blouse.



Thank you so much! I got this one at Anthropology in LA in August and love it!


----------



## mellecyn

Marylin said:


> May I ask, why you're selling these things if you still like them? Don't get me wrong, I'm always for keeping only what you like the best, but I also have a hard time parting with things.



Because I don't use them....they re uncomfortable somehow or don't fit my lifestyle.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Welcome, girleuro!
> 
> Although this is a thread where we are working on wardrobe budgets, I think we all like to shop too! For me, I was sometimes not thinking before buying though. This led to some impulse buys that really didn't work for me, and later ended up being sold, donated or gifted.
> 
> I cannot imagine how your life changed, when your husband became paralyzed. I do know that being a caregiver can be emotionally and physically draining. I am glad that shopping makes you happy. I also like online shopping. We also are not here to make anyone feel badly about shopping. Please show us some of your purchases when you feel like it! [emoji3]



Aww thank you so much for your understanding and kind words 
Yes impulse buying happens,but sometimes you feel that this what you need and later you see something else and want that more.But lately I try to think before I buy. 
I am glad to share my latest purchases 
My Celine dress from this year collection [emoji7]Since I saw in the fashion magazines I was looking for it.And so funny,one day 4 months ago it just showed up on Ebay.And the seller was German and the kindest lady. She also had a few months layaway policy And of course not retail price. I was lucky.It looks that this dress is very hard to get 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My Chanel Jumbo I just got this a week ago and choker from Chanel Paris Salzburg collection My Christmas gifts from my hubby [emoji51]
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you so much for your understanding and kind words
> Yes impulse buying happens,but sometimes you feel that this what you need and later you see something else and want that more.But lately I try to think before I buy.
> I am glad to share my latest purchases
> My Celine dress from this year collection [emoji7]Since I saw in the fashion magazines I was looking for it.And so funny,one day 4 months ago it just showed up on Ebay.And the seller was German and the kindest lady. She also had a few months layaway policy And of course not retail price. I was lucky.It looks that this dress is very hard to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543377
> 
> My Chanel Jumbo I just got this a week ago and choker from Chanel Paris Salzburg collection My Christmas gifts from my hubby [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543379
> View attachment 3543380
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543374



The dress, the bag, the necklace; all stunning, girleuro! You look beautiful!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you so much for your understanding and kind words
> Yes impulse buying happens,but sometimes you feel that this what you need and later you see something else and want that more.But lately I try to think before I buy.
> I am glad to share my latest purchases
> My Celine dress from this year collection [emoji7]Since I saw in the fashion magazines I was looking for it.And so funny,one day 4 months ago it just showed up on Ebay.And the seller was German and the kindest lady. She also had a few months layaway policy And of course not retail price. I was lucky.It looks that this dress is very hard to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543377
> 
> My Chanel Jumbo I just got this a week ago and choker from Chanel Paris Salzburg collection My Christmas gifts from my hubby [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543379
> View attachment 3543380
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543374



This dress was made for you! You look fantastic! And I love the choker and of course the bag is beautiful!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This dress was made for you! You look fantastic! And I love the choker and of course the bag is beautiful!



Aww thank you Marilyn.You so sweet [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Came home late from a holiday party last night. Thought I'd show you the back of my Sandro dress, since it's more exciting than the front.
> View attachment 3542518



That's gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Yes, I like black, gray and navy. But is there a rule you have to wear one of these colors to a charity event? I don't think so. So I had this on tonight.
> View attachment 3537985
> 
> 
> 
> We've been doing this charity for children for years, it starts in the afternoon, because there are quite a few children and young adults present, at least at the beginning, so I don't see, why we shouldn't have fun. Some of the women wear evening gowns, and even though I take every opportunity to dress up, I tend to keep this particular holiday event more casual and it has never failed. We raised a lot of money and it goes straight into a couple of fantastic projects. I'm excited and happy. And my feet hurt.



That's very elegant and very festive for this beautiful Christmas season [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That's gorgeous! [emoji7]





girleuro said:


> That's very elegant and very festive for this beautiful Christmas season [emoji7]



Thank you, girleuro!


----------



## Marylin

Another office dinner party. I seriously won't go out all of January after this is all over. There are about ten more events coming up and I'm already tired. They should give you the days off, so you can spend the evenings doing all the charities, parties, dinners, gatherings or get-togethers!
So this was tonight's outfit.


----------



## Marylin

The top is actually much prettier than in the picture. I just can't get it right.


----------



## ampavlinac

Very pretty! I'm wearing all black with gold earrings today, too!


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> Because I don't use them....they re uncomfortable somehow or don't fit my lifestyle.


I see. Better to give them away then and get something in exchange that's more you!


----------



## Marylin

A bit dressier tonight. I had this altered and it fits just right now.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> A bit dressier tonight. I had this altered and it fits just right now.
> View attachment 3544812



This look is really lovely, Marylin. I think the right fit can really make a difference! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> Very pretty! I'm wearing all black with gold earrings today, too!


Thank you amoavlinac. It has a golden zipper in the back, so gold is the only option here. But I do like the classy feel of gold and black.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This look is really lovely, Marylin. I think the right fit can really make a difference! [emoji7]


Thank you Mimmy! I'm so glad there's still room for dinner...


----------



## Marylin

December 11th. Christmas market and drinks with friends. Not looking forward to Monday...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> December 11th. Christmas market and drinks with friends. Not looking forward to Monday...
> 
> View attachment 3545774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545773



So chic and you look so svelte, Marylin! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Mimmy, that's so nice of you say. You made my day!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> A bit dressier tonight. I had this altered and it fits just right now.
> View attachment 3544812



Beautiful Marilyn and fits like a glove [emoji7]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ladies, it's the first of December and I thought I'd treat us to our very own advent's calendar. If I can I'll post a pic every day, either a mod  shot, or a special outfit or maybe something out of my wardrobe that I've enjoyed a lot this year. I ask you to do the same if you want to, I'd love to see what makes or made you happy these holidays.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536257


What a great idea! Thanks for sharing your outfits, they're all lovely! I fell so behind on tpf this past month - I thought that it'd be slower at the office but it's been completely opposite! I didn't even get to do the 10 x 10 exercise that @ampavlinac suggested. @ampavlinac Sorry! I'm so behind - are you doing the 10 x 10? I started working on some outfit ideas but just got so swamped. Would still love to see yours if you did it.



LVk8 said:


> Three people today (one known, two strangers) complimented my outfit so I am super happy!
> 
> Since it's December 1 I've been reflecting a little on the year.  Nailed all my 2016 life goals for the year two months ahead of schedule so thinking ahead to 2017.  In terms of my shopping I started 2016 with pretty aggressive savings goals in mind so decided basically not to do it unless it's a replacement of a former loved item or truly something I do not already have in my closet.  I feel pretty good about where I landed!  Only a few off the reservation fashion indulgences (like that vintage Chanel tote ) but generally I am not that tempted to shop anymore even though I truly do and always will love fashion.
> 
> I think I've realized that I'll probably *always* be tinkering with my wardrobe to a certain extent.  Even now I have a small discard bag going but the only things in it are things no one else would want (old bikinis, running tees, a Patagonia skirt that is super cute but has proven impossible for me to style over the last 4 years that I've owned it) & have two dresses out for tailoring.  I know I don't "need" anything and I'm still trying to simplify where I can.  But I think spending on myself in general has become less stressful after a year of mindful shopping.  I still sometimes feel odd shame around having pangs for luxury items but if I can replenish my savings, buy a home, a car, take two vacations, and still have some left over for a vintage Chanel all in one year then I think that was pretty good.  Next year hope to build on this year's foundation!
> 
> How do some of the rest of you feel about your year in review?


Way to go! I think you've had an awesome year. I just purchased some small gifts for myself for Christmas, and I hear you, I feel a bit guilty. They're not mega items, but since I know I don't need them, and while I love them, may not get to wear them all the time, I feel a little guilty. Still debating whether I should keep them. 



girleuro said:


> Well congratulations ladies on your abstinence from Shopping [emoji51]I applaud you
> I wish I would be so strong
> I can hold on from shops but online shopping,specially Ebay like calling my name [emoji30][emoji12]
> And if budget becomes short,I quickly find what to sell,so I could purchase something new
> Specially since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down and I became nurse,doctor,nutritionist you name it,and my life changed .Shopping is like escaping the reality! It makes me happy [emoji4]


If it makes you happy, why not? =) Welcome, and from the items you have posted, you have a wonderful collection and they look great on you! Looking forward to seeing what other lovely items you add.  



mellecyn said:


> So I have been doing a severe selection of my essentials and now getting real and selling the things I don't wear...the flip side is I'm tempted to buy stuff from other sellers!!! I'm terrible...
> It feels bad selling things I've hardly worn and still like but I'm being tough.


When I started letting go, I went through that cycle too - I'd let go, and then I want to buy, but I think that's part of the process until you get to a point where you really know what you want. I think it's just something that happens =)


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> What a great idea! Thanks for sharing your outfits, they're all lovely! I fell so behind on tpf this past month - I thought that it'd be slower at the office but it's been completely opposite! I didn't even get to do the 10 x 10 exercise that @ampavlinac suggested. @ampavlinac Sorry! I'm so behind - are you doing the 10 x 10? I started working on some outfit ideas but just got so swamped. Would still love to see yours if you did it.
> 
> Way to go! I think you've had an awesome year. I just purchased some small gifts for myself for Christmas, and I hear you, I feel a bit guilty. They're not mega items, but since I know I don't need them, and while I love them, may not get to wear them all the time, I feel a little guilty. Still debating whether I should keep them.
> 
> If it makes you happy, why not? =) Welcome, and from the items you have posted, you have a wonderful collection and they look great on you! Looking forward to seeing what other lovely items you add.
> 
> When I started letting go, I went through that cycle too - I'd let go, and then I want to buy, but I think that's part of the process until you get to a point where you really know what you want. I think it's just something that happens =)



Welcome back! I'm so sorry it's so busy at your work, I hope things will slow down and you'll finally be able to enjoy holiday season the way you should. I wouldn't at all feel guilty if you treated yourself to some gifts. You've been so good, you're the only person I know keeping up with the capsule wardrobe thing, so please keep your gifts!


----------



## Marylin

December 12th. Forgot to take a pic today, but my outfit was boring anyway. So I thought I'd rather post one of my favorite combinations. Kenzo pants and red nail polish.


----------



## Marylin

Just black today, but I tried to lift the mood a bit by adding a rose and some leopard print. Maybe I should have done only one, now that I take a closer look...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Welcome back! I'm so sorry it's so busy at your work, I hope things will slow down and you'll finally be able to enjoy holiday season the way you should. I wouldn't at all feel guilty if you treated yourself to some gifts. You've been so good, you're the only person I know keeping up with the capsule wardrobe thing, so please keep your gifts!


Thanks! I DID keep them, and I've been wearing them haha. 



Marylin said:


> December 12th. Forgot to take a pic today, but my outfit was boring anyway. So I thought I'd rather post one of my favorite combinations. Kenzo pants and red nail polish.
> View attachment 3546546


omg your nails look so perfect! love them! lol. and i like the pop of leopard with the all black.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you so much for your understanding and kind words
> Yes impulse buying happens,but sometimes you feel that this what you need and later you see something else and want that more.But lately I try to think before I buy.
> I am glad to share my latest purchases
> My Celine dress from this year collection [emoji7]Since I saw in the fashion magazines I was looking for it.And so funny,one day 4 months ago it just showed up on Ebay.And the seller was German and the kindest lady. She also had a few months layaway policy And of course not retail price. I was lucky.It looks that this dress is very hard to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543377
> 
> My Chanel Jumbo I just got this a week ago and choker from Chanel Paris Salzburg collection My Christmas gifts from my hubby [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543379
> View attachment 3543380
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543374



Wow the choker. Stunning! I love the Victorian vibe!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks! I DID keep them, and I've been wearing them haha.
> 
> omg your nails look so perfect! love them! lol. and i like the pop of leopard with the all black.



Thanks eggtart! And good for you that you've kept your gifts!


----------



## Marylin

Ok, I said I would post clothes that are in my wardrobe - not clothes that I would like in my wardrobe....
But there is this dress that I tried on a few weeks ago, but it was way too big and too expensive, I thought. As luck would have it, I found it online in my size for two thirds of the price. 
It's on its way to me, if I keep it I'll post a mod pic, until then there's just this.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Ok, I said I would post clothes that are in my wardrobe - not clothes that I would like in my wardrobe....
> But there is this dress that I tried on a few weeks ago, but it was way too big and too expensive, I thought. As luck would have it, I found it online in my size for two thirds of the price.
> It's on its way to me, if I keep it I'll post a mod pic, until then there's just this.
> 
> View attachment 3548221



Love!!!

Where is it from?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ok, I said I would post clothes that are in my wardrobe - not clothes that I would like in my wardrobe....
> But there is this dress that I tried on a few weeks ago, but it was way too big and too expensive, I thought. As luck would have it, I found it online in my size for two thirds of the price.
> It's on its way to me, if I keep it I'll post a mod pic, until then there's just this.
> 
> View attachment 3548221


love it! You'll look lovely in it! I wish I could do dresses with sleeves but my proportions are very difficult to buy and I hate tailoring haha. My own fault haha


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love!!!
> 
> Where is it from?



It's by Steffen Schraut, a German designer who I think might not be very well known internationally, which would be a shame, because his clothes are beautiful, well tailored and of excellent quality. I very much think his designs are quite similar to  Boss or Strenesse, mostly clean lines and cuts, but a bit more whimsical.
I like that he makes clothes up to bigger sizes and that bigger women look great in them.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> love it! You'll look lovely in it! I wish I could do dresses with sleeves but my proportions are very difficult to buy and I hate tailoring haha. My own fault haha



Well, I'd say you're lucky not to have to get dresses with sleeves! I always do, I've been disliking my arms for years and don't want to show them. I love the clean cut of sleeveless dresses and shift dresses, but can't pull them off. And I think it's easier to tailor a dress with sleeves, than to put sleeves on sleeveless ones.
Also I think you look so cute in dresses and I love your skirts, so you don't miss out, really.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It's by Steffen Schraut, a German designer who I think might not be very well known internationally, which would be a shame, because his clothes are beautiful, well tailored and of excellent quality. I very much think his designs are quite similar to  Boss or Strenesse, mostly clean lines and cuts, but a bit more whimsical.
> I like that he makes clothes up to bigger sizes and that bigger women look great in them.



That's fantastic!! More designers need to remember women come in all shapes and sizes! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Marylin

Another night out at the Christmas market, different one this time with colleagues. I relied on my old turtle neck, that I've posted before. And of course the big Burberry parka.
Even though it's not freezing yet, it does get quite cold being outside for hours, no matter how much mulled wine one has...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Well, I'd say you're lucky not to have to get dresses with sleeves! I always do, I've been disliking my arms for years and don't want to show them. I love the clean cut of sleeveless dresses and shift dresses, but can't pull them off. And I think it's easier to tailor a dress with sleeves, than to put sleeves on sleeveless ones.
> Also I think you look so cute in dresses and I love your skirts, so you don't miss out, really.


thank you hehe



bakeacookie said:


> That's fantastic!! More designers need to remember women come in all shapes and sizes! It looks beautiful!


SO TRUE!


----------



## Marylin

Sorry Ladies, I couldn't get you a pic for December 16.th - just another work day followed by yet another Christmas market with yet another crowd, so I was just bundled up and still cold.
I'd rather show you the dress that came and ask you what you think of it.


----------



## Marylin

A little Sunday sparkle. I've posted this before, I got this in the spring and had to get it fixed, because one of the chains kept coming loose. I haven't dared wearing it since, I think it's time...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Sorry Ladies, I couldn't get you a pic for December 16.th - just another work day followed by yet another Christmas market with yet another crowd, so I was just bundled up and still cold.
> I'd rather show you the dress that came and ask you what you think of it.
> 
> View attachment 3550637
> 
> View attachment 3550638
> 
> View attachment 3550639



I like your dress and your necklace!


----------



## Marylin

Thank you bake. I'm still trying to decide whether to keep the dress. I think it might be a bit too big. It's a bit stiff and makes me look huge, especially from behind. But also I've gained weight, so I am not only looking bigger I'm afraid.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you bake. I'm still trying to decide whether to keep the dress. I think it might be a bit too big. It's a bit stiff and makes me look huge, especially from behind. But also I've gained weight, so I am not only looking bigger I'm afraid.



I like your new dress, Marylin. I actually think you look tiny! I am glad that you said that the dress might be a bit too big though, as I thought that the shoulder area and top look a bit big on your frame. You look very slim, Marylin, just the dress looks a bit big. It is a lovely dress though.[emoji8]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you bake. I'm still trying to decide whether to keep the dress. I think it might be a bit too big. It's a bit stiff and makes me look huge, especially from behind. But also I've gained weight, so I am not only looking bigger I'm afraid.



The style is flattering, I didn't even think you looked big from behind! 

Perhaps it could be altered to better suit you(even though I think it's fine, lol) ? A smaller size perhaps?


----------



## minoxa33

Hello Marylin, I like the dress and know the label, but it seems a bit too big to me, too. The sleeves are a bit too long and you see it at the shoulders. However, I love the style and fabric!

And thank you for your daily pictures! [emoji4]



Marylin said:


> Sorry Ladies, I couldn't get you a pic for December 16.th - just another work day followed by yet another Christmas market with yet another crowd, so I was just bundled up and still cold.
> I'd rather show you the dress that came and ask you what you think of it.
> 
> View attachment 3550637
> 
> View attachment 3550638
> 
> View attachment 3550639


----------



## Marylin

For some reason I can't quote any more...

You're right, the dress is a bit too big. The material is so thick though that I'm afraid, it can't be tailored nicely. So it's going back. I've ordered it one size smaller to give it one last chance. If this doesn't fit than it clearly wasn't meant to be.
Until then, this is what  I wore today. The pic isn't new, but the outfit worked before, so I repeated it today.


----------



## Sass

Thinking of you Marylin and hope you manage to get some rest from the stress of reporting on all of this amongst this very sad news from Berlin! 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

Sass said:


> Thinking of you Marylin and hope you manage to get some rest from the stress of reporting on all of this amongst this very sad news from Berlin!
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app



+1

Why must these types of things continue on?


----------



## Mimmy

We are all thinking of you, Marylin. We must not let these heinous acts break our resolve or our spirit.


----------



## Marylin

Girls, thank you so much for your thoughts and support. I drove right back to work last night right after it happened and just came home, 24 hours later. I'm due back in 9 hours, but of course can't calm down. This one doesn't seem so personal like the other ones, especially when this young guy killed 9 in Munich in July and we all thought there were 2 more on the run and the city was in lockdown while we were all still there, including my siblings and nephews. But it is so sad and slowly things are getting to me. I seriously don't want to keep going over the same things over and over again, talking to the same people, hearing the same answers. 
I'm not posting my outfit today, it's really not worth posting and not important, but I wanted to show you what my little one put in my room for me to have when I come home. 


It's a little Christmas tree and I thought it was so sweet. This is what keeps me going. The spirit and the love.


----------



## girleuro

elizabethtwrs said:


> Wow the choker. Stunning! I love the Victorian vibe!



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girls, thank you so much for your thoughts and support. I drove right back to work last night right after it happened and just came home, 24 hours later. I'm due back in 9 hours, but of course can't calm down. This one doesn't seem so personal like the other ones, especially when this young guy killed 9 in Munich in July and we all thought there were 2 more on the run and the city was in lockdown while we were all still there, including my siblings and nephews. But it is so sad and slowly things are getting to me. I seriously don't want to keep going over the same things over and over again, talking to the same people, hearing the same answers.
> I'm not posting my outfit today, it's really not worth posting and not important, but I wanted to show you what my little one put in my room for me to have when I come home.
> View attachment 3553018
> 
> It's a little Christmas tree and I thought it was so sweet. This is what keeps me going. The spirit and the love.



Glad that you are o.k Marilyn.My prayers for all. It's sad that the world became such cruel.It should be happiness and joy time....Life is such precious! Blessings [emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> For some reason I can't quote any more...
> 
> You're right, the dress is a bit too big. The material is so thick though that I'm afraid, it can't be tailored nicely. So it's going back. I've ordered it one size smaller to give it one last chance. If this doesn't fit than it clearly wasn't meant to be.
> Until then, this is what  I wore today. The pic isn't new, but the outfit worked before, so I repeated it today.
> View attachment 3551978


Thsi is a lovely outfit - I like how all the black trims tie it all together and make it stand out. 

Thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## Marylin

Sorry I went awol for some time. I was just so tired once I finally came home. Today was my last day at work though until next week. I'm just about to leave for a friend's birthday party. Debated, whether or not to go, but, hey there's got to be something else, but work, right?
So this is the dress again, third time I'm wearing it since I had it altered, so I'm glad I did.


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> Girls, thank you so much for your thoughts and support. I drove right back to work last night right after it happened and just came home, 24 hours later. I'm due back in 9 hours, but of course can't calm down. This one doesn't seem so personal like the other ones, especially when this young guy killed 9 in Munich in July and we all thought there were 2 more on the run and the city was in lockdown while we were all still there, including my siblings and nephews. But it is so sad and slowly things are getting to me. I seriously don't want to keep going over the same things over and over again, talking to the same people, hearing the same answers.
> I'm not posting my outfit today, it's really not worth posting and not important, but I wanted to show you what my little one put in my room for me to have when I come home.
> View attachment 3553018
> 
> It's a little Christmas tree and I thought it was so sweet. This is what keeps me going. The spirit and the love.



Glad to hear you're ok Marilyn. It's horrible what happened and I'm hoping next year will bring more peace into this messed up world [emoji20]


----------



## ampavlinac

eggtartapproved said:


> Sorry! I'm so behind - are you doing the 10 x 10? I started working on some outfit ideas but just got so swamped. Would still love to see yours if you did it.


I haven't . I will probably start one in January since we are moving around the 15th. I might go along with this one: http://www.stylebee.ca/2016/12/23/2016-closet-mission-conclusion/


----------



## ampavlinac

Marylin said:


> Girls, thank you so much for your thoughts and support. I drove right back to work last night right after it happened and just came home, 24 hours later. I'm due back in 9 hours, but of course can't calm down. This one doesn't seem so personal like the other ones, especially when this young guy killed 9 in Munich in July and we all thought there were 2 more on the run and the city was in lockdown while we were all still there, including my siblings and nephews. But it is so sad and slowly things are getting to me. I seriously don't want to keep going over the same things over and over again, talking to the same people, hearing the same answers.
> I'm not posting my outfit today, it's really not worth posting and not important, but I wanted to show you what my little one put in my room for me to have when I come home.
> View attachment 3553018
> 
> It's a little Christmas tree and I thought it was so sweet. This is what keeps me going. The spirit and the love.



❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sass

Merry Christmas to my lovely tpf friends I wish you all a good festive season and Happy 2017 xx 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur, amplavinac, girleuro and sass, thanks for your nice wishes. I can't quote anymore, don't know how to get this back.

Merry Christmas to everybody, it's such a pleasure to be part of this wonderful group with such smart, pretty and outstandingly stylish members. Thank you so much! 

So even if I have broken my promise to post a pic everyday, here's at least one of my favorite Christmas gift.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Myrkur, amplavinac, girleuro and sass, thanks for your nice wishes. I can't quote anymore, don't know how to get this back.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everybody, it's such a pleasure to be part of this wonderful group with such smart, pretty and outstandingly stylish members. Thank you so much!
> 
> So even if I have broken my promise to post a pic everyday, here's at least one of my favorite Christmas gift.
> View attachment 3556818



Gorgeous, Marylin! 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, to all the lovely women on this thread![emoji319] [emoji320] [emoji322]


----------



## Marylin

I had ordered the Steffen Schraut dress yet another size smaller and it finally fits. I've worn it on Christmas Eve and today for lunch with the extended family. I'm glad I didn't settle and thanks Ladies for your honest opinions!


----------



## girleuro

Merry Christmas Marilyn and all beautiful ladies.May be peace and happiness in your homes [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320] [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I had ordered the Steffen Schraut dress yet another size smaller and it finally fits. I've worn it on Christmas Eve and today for lunch with the extended family. I'm glad I didn't settle and thanks Ladies for your honest opinions!
> View attachment 3557607



I adore this dress, and this looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I had ordered the Steffen Schraut dress yet another size smaller and it finally fits. I've worn it on Christmas Eve and today for lunch with the extended family. I'm glad I didn't settle and thanks Ladies for your honest opinions!
> View attachment 3557607



Ahh, this is lovely, Marylin!


----------



## MinaAnais

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and are enjoying a nice break with your family and loved ones. Hopefully 2017 will be a happier and more peaceful.

Santa did not bring me the Max Mara bag as its measurements were not in proportion with my shape. Still, a black bag arrived as a present from my boyfriend  I think that was very brave of him as I am very difficult... he must have been fed up to hear me comparing bags for the last 6 months 

The shape is very different from what I was looking for, but I like it! It is not too big (22*18*10 cm), can easily hold my daily things and hopefully it will be OK when travelling in the tube...

I have uploaded 2 pics I've found online of the bag, hopefully you'll like it as well!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and are enjoying a nice break with your family and loved ones. Hopefully 2017 will be a happier and more peaceful.
> 
> Santa did not bring me the Max Mara bag as its measurements were not in proportion with my shape. Still, a black bag arrived as a present from my boyfriend  I think that was very brave of him as I am very difficult... he must have been fed up to hear me comparing bags for the last 6 months
> 
> The shape is very different from what I was looking for, but I like it! It is not too big (22*18*10 cm), can easily hold my daily things and hopefully it will be OK when travelling in the tube...
> 
> I have uploaded 2 pics I've found online of the bag, hopefully you'll like it as well!



This is gorgeous, Mina! I really like the size and shape. Your DB did well, and I think that you are right, he is brave. [emoji6]


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> This is gorgeous, Mina! I really like the size and shape. Your DB did well, and I think that you are right, he is brave. [emoji6]



Thanks Mimmy! He knows me too welll!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> I haven't . I will probably start one in January since we are moving around the 15th. I might go along with this one: http://www.stylebee.ca/2016/12/23/2016-closet-mission-conclusion/


i think i may have to start in February or March since our weather is deciding it wants to go through all 4 seasons in one day - argh! but if you do join in, please share if you can!



Sass said:


> Merry Christmas to my lovely tpf friends I wish you all a good festive season and Happy 2017 xx
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


hope you had a wonderful Christmas, Sass! And of course to all the other lovelies on here. 



Marylin said:


> Myrkur, amplavinac, girleuro and sass, thanks for your nice wishes. I can't quote anymore, don't know how to get this back.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everybody, it's such a pleasure to be part of this wonderful group with such smart, pretty and outstandingly stylish members. Thank you so much!
> 
> So even if I have broken my promise to post a pic everyday, here's at least one of my favorite Christmas gift.
> View attachment 3556818


beautiful!



Marylin said:


> I had ordered the Steffen Schraut dress yet another size smaller and it finally fits. I've worn it on Christmas Eve and today for lunch with the extended family. I'm glad I didn't settle and thanks Ladies for your honest opinions!
> View attachment 3557607


great dress! and i love the pattern on your tights!



MinaAnais said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and are enjoying a nice break with your family and loved ones. Hopefully 2017 will be a happier and more peaceful.
> 
> Santa did not bring me the Max Mara bag as its measurements were not in proportion with my shape. Still, a black bag arrived as a present from my boyfriend  I think that was very brave of him as I am very difficult... he must have been fed up to hear me comparing bags for the last 6 months
> 
> The shape is very different from what I was looking for, but I like it! It is not too big (22*18*10 cm), can easily hold my daily things and hopefully it will be OK when travelling in the tube...
> 
> I have uploaded 2 pics I've found online of the bag, hopefully you'll like it as well!


this is so gorgeous! and definitely has that 'cool girl' factor! He did great!

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies on here, if I don't get a chance to pop in before 2017. With all the lovely discussions and support from everyone, my wardrobe is slowly but surely getting to where I want it to be. 

I also managed to FINALLY find my black ankle boots during the boxing day sale - and better yet, didn't interfere with my budget because my parents reimbursed me for it as my Christmas gift haha. So that's one more item to check off my wishlists and i'm so happy to finally find this - you know when you finally find that one item that makes so many things work? This is one of those items for me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Marylin said:


> I had ordered the Steffen Schraut dress yet another size smaller and it finally fits. I've worn it on Christmas Eve and today for lunch with the extended family. I'm glad I didn't settle and thanks Ladies for your honest opinions!
> View attachment 3557607



I really love it!! Does he have a store in Munich by any chance? Wld love to go check it out and see it in person.


----------



## Marylin

@Mina this bag is perfect! I l Be the size and material. Congrats on the bag and the boyfriend 
@Eggtart thanks for the compliments! And I hope to see a lot of you and your wardrobe in 2017!  The boots are great, they should be working perfectly for you. The height is good. I find it always a bit difficult to wear ankle boots, since they tend to cut off my legs, but these are really nice!
@xiaoxiao Thanks! I really have no idea, if there's a Steffen Schraut store in Munich. I think he's originally  from Duesseldorf. But Lodenfrey sells his stuff and that's where I got my dresses. They still have the very same one, size 42 though, that was the one that I tried on first, which was way too big. The one I kept is size 36, usually I'm a 38. Hope that helps. 

Btw, does anyone know how I can get the quote-function back?


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> i think i may have to start in February or March since our weather is deciding it wants to go through all 4 seasons in one day - argh! but if you do join in, please share if you can!
> 
> hope you had a wonderful Christmas, Sass! And of course to all the other lovelies on here.
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> great dress! and i love the pattern on your tights!
> 
> this is so gorgeous! and definitely has that 'cool girl' factor! He did great!
> 
> Happy new year to all you lovely ladies on here, if I don't get a chance to pop in before 2017. With all the lovely discussions and support from everyone, my wardrobe is slowly but surely getting to where I want it to be.
> 
> I also managed to FINALLY find my black ankle boots during the boxing day sale - and better yet, didn't interfere with my budget because my parents reimbursed me for it as my Christmas gift haha. So that's one more item to check off my wishlists and i'm so happy to finally find this - you know when you finally find that one item that makes so many things work? This is one of those items for me.
> View attachment 3559063






Marylin said:


> @Mina this bag is perfect! I l Be the size and material. Congrats on the bag and the boyfriend
> @Eggtart thanks for the compliments! And I hope to see a lot of you and your wardrobe in 2017!  The boots are great, they should be working perfectly for you. The height is good. I find it always a bit difficult to wear ankle boots, since they tend to cut off my legs, but these are really nice!
> @xiaoxiao Thanks! I really have no idea, if there's a Steffen Schraut store in Munich. I think he's originally  from Duesseldorf. But Lodenfrey sells his stuff and that's where I got my dresses. They still have the very same one, size 42 though, that was the one that I tried on first, which was way too big. The one I kept is size 36, usually I'm a 38. Hope that helps.
> 
> Btw, does anyone know how I can get the quote-function back?




Thanks Both! He was very pleased to hear that the bag was also approved by you girls.


----------



## AdaSop

I like to be a part of this thread.  Not sure if I can commit completely and for a long time but would like to give a try on a monthly basis.  I don't buy many items but I do love clothes.  Would like to see myself not buy clothing items for few months.  

Here is what my closet looked like in the summer .


----------



## Mimmy

AdaSop said:


> I like to be a part of this thread.  Not sure if I can commit completely and for a long time but would like to give a try on a monthly basis.  I don't buy many items but I do love clothes.  Would like to see myself not buy clothing items for few months.
> 
> Here is what my closet looked like in the summer .



Hi Ada!

Welcome to this thread! The nice thing about a variety of threads on tPF is that you can participate as often as you want to. 

Your closet looks well organized. [emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

@AdaSop Welcome, what a beautiful wardrobe this is! I guess it's obvious which are your favorite colors. 
I wish this thread would have magically made me buy less, which it hasn't. But it made me buy wiser and smarter, I think we contemplate a bit more what to spend our money on and some of us (not me) are really good at keeping a capsule wardrobe.


----------



## Mimmy

Happy 2017! [emoji898][emoji323]

2016 was definitely a very "mixed bag" for me, but I was chatting with my favorite bank teller as I made my last business deposit of 2016; she said, "I am thankful for all that I have been given".

This was said after she explained that 2016 had been pretty tough for her. I need to remember her words of wisdom. 

I had fun participating on this thread; thanks for starting it, Marylin!

I am happy to report that I was able to stay within my 2016 budget. Actually I went over it by $5, but I am giving myself a pass on that. I spent 30% less than in 2015! 

For 2017 my budget is a range. I did this last year too. The lower end of my range is 15% less than my 2016 budget. The upper end is 13% more. I feel that my 2016 budget was pretty skinny, so I am even allowing myself a slight increase if needed. 

I am counting on the wonderful women on this thread to help keep me accountable! [emoji8]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Happy 2017! [emoji898][emoji323]
> 
> 2016 was definitely a very "mixed bag" for me, but I was chatting with my favorite bank teller as I made my last business deposit of 2016; she said, "I am thankful for all that I have been given".
> 
> This was said after she explained that 2016 had been pretty tough for her. I need to remember her words of wisdom.
> 
> I had fun participating on this thread; thanks for starting it, Marylin!
> 
> I am happy to report that I was able to stay within my 2016 budget. Actually I went over it by $5, but I am giving myself a pass on that. I spent 30% less than in 2015!
> 
> For 2017 my budget is a range. I did this last year too. The lower end of my range is 15% less than my 2016 budget. The upper end is 13% more. I feel that my 2016 budget was pretty skinny, so I am even allowing myself a slight increase if needed.
> 
> I am counting on the wonderful women on this thread to help keep me accountable! [emoji8]



Mimmy, happy new year to you, too! You've become as dear a friend as something anonymous as a chat about clothes can be. (I hope I put this right) What I mean is that I'm grateful for you and all the other dear participants to be able to bounce my shopping habits back and forth to, but also as someone to reach out to during some of the more difficult moments during the year. Being part of this community makes me realize that there's hope for humanity after all, if women of all ages and religions and cultural backgrounds can chat and relate to over seemingly superficial things as clothes. 
You did so well on your budget, congrats! And I like all the purchases I've seen, big and little. Can't wait to see what 2017 will bring to your wardrobe and please keep posting all these wonderful pics with the ocean in the background!!


----------



## Marylin

So, did I keep within my budget? Yes and no, or yes and maybe. I had set a budget for clothes and shoes and accessories and I managed to only spend two thirds of what I spent in 2015 on those items in 2016. I also bought less items. Way less. So, yeah!
Total I spent 15% more. How come? I doubled my Chanel purchases compared to the year before. And I'm not counting the things DH gave me. So I spent more wisely I hope, put more money into pieces that in my eyes are worth the investment and less on random things. I bought more quality, less quality. (DH commented on this by saying, pretty soon I'll be naked with a bag. ) 
I even had one month without any spending and one that I only bought a pair of tights. 
Did I do well? Kind of. Could I do better? Definitely! With a little help from my friends...


----------



## Marylin

Oh, one more confession...
You know me and shoes...
These I got the very last day of 2016. I had seen them on sale (for half) a few days ago, but they didn't have them in my size. The SA went out of her way to find them in a store next town, went there and brought them back for me.
So here are my very first Dolce & Gabbana lace pumps, matching my lace dress that I had gotten so much wear out of during holiday season.


----------



## AdaSop

Those shoes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AdaSop

I do have a wish list for 2017.  There are few items that I would like to purchase.  But I would like to take my time and think about each item carefully.  I am in rush and all of the items are "wants" and not "needs".  Few of them will not ever go on sale such as shoes,belt and purse.  But clothing item I would like to get at least 50% off. Here is my list.  
1: Ruffle white blouse.  Love this one.


----------



## AdaSop

2: This top


----------



## AdaSop

3: Love the details on this dress


----------



## AdaSop

4: One more dress for work. I wear dresses to work.


----------



## AdaSop

One pair of shoes.  This pair is on my list.


----------



## AdaSop

Belt


----------



## AdaSop

And last item is a handbag.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> So, did I keep within my budget? Yes and no, or yes and maybe. I had set a budget for clothes and shoes and accessories and I managed to only spend two thirds of what I spent in 2015 on those items in 2016. I also bought less items. Way less. So, yeah!
> Total I spent 15% more. How come? I doubled my Chanel purchases compared to the year before. And I'm not counting the things DH gave me. So I spent more wisely I hope, put more money into pieces that in my eyes are worth the investment and less on random things. I bought more quality, less quality. (DH commented on this by saying, pretty soon I'll be naked with a bag. )
> I even had one month without any spending and one that I only bought a pair of tights.
> Did I do well? Kind of. Could I do better? Definitely! With a little help from my friends...



Great post!  I have been looking at my 2016 budget, I managed 4 months without shopping and ended up under budget!  The items that I bought fit well with the rest and I am starting to see a uniformity in style that reflects my personality and I am comfortable wearing. Luckily I found a great tailor and have been able to tailor a lot of other items in 2016 and have in fact decided to  allocate a part of the 2017 budget for alterations as I still want to loose a but more weight and will alter the things that I already have.

Nevertheless, I am  planning to buy even less but with better quality and whereas possible I will try to opt for a slow fashion item. For 2017, I set myself a challenge to only add 5 key items per season, it should be an interesting one!






Marylin said:


> Oh, one more confession...
> You know me and shoes...
> These I got the very last day of 2016. I had seen them on sale (for half) a few days ago, but they didn't have them in my size. The SA went out of her way to find them in a store next town, went there and brought them back for me.
> So here are my very first Dolce & Gabbana lace pumps, matching my lace dress that I had gotten so much wear out of during holiday season.
> View attachment 3562511



Great shoes!!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

AdaSop said:


> I do have a wish list for 2017.  There are few items that I would like to purchase.  But I would like to take my time and think about each item carefully.  I am in rush and all of the items are "wants" and not "needs".  Few of them will not ever go on sale such as shoes,belt and purse.  But clothing item I would like to get at least 50% off. Here is my list.
> 1: Ruffle white blouse.  Love this one.



Great shirt! I never bought any Karen Millen items, how is their quality? 
I understand what you mean by not paying the full price, I am the same! I even keep track of the full price and the price that I paid, last year I managed to pay 43% of the full price . Still, there are some serious smart shopper in this thread!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> So, did I keep within my budget? Yes and no, or yes and maybe. I had set a budget for clothes and shoes and accessories and I managed to only spend two thirds of what I spent in 2015 on those items in 2016. I also bought less items. Way less. So, yeah!
> Total I spent 15% more. How come? I doubled my Chanel purchases compared to the year before. And I'm not counting the things DH gave me. So I spent more wisely I hope, put more money into pieces that in my eyes are worth the investment and less on random things. I bought more quality, less quality. (DH commented on this by saying, pretty soon I'll be naked with a bag. )
> I even had one month without any spending and one that I only bought a pair of tights.
> Did I do well? Kind of. Could I do better? Definitely! With a little help from my friends...



I think that you did very well, Marylin! I know that I liked the things that you bought, and I almost forgot that since we share a closet, I think that it's my turn to wear some of them! [emoji7][emoji156][emoji23]

I'm really happy that with help from my friends on this thread, I made better purchases and spent less money. Quality over quantity seems to be the take home message. Yes, and I think you worded the sentiment fine; I think that we are friends, as much as people who have never met irl can be! [emoji6]

Those D&G shoes, Marylin! I am thanking my lucky stars that we share a closet! [emoji92]


----------



## Marylin

AdaSop said:


> And last item is a handbag.


Everything on your list is really pretty, shoes and bag of course are classics worth waiting for. Good choices!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Great post!  I have been looking at my 2016 budget, I managed 4 months without shopping and ended up under budget!  The items that I bought fit well with the rest and I am starting to see a uniformity in style that reflects my personality and I am comfortable wearing. Luckily I found a great tailor and have been able to tailor a lot of other items in 2016 and have in fact decided to  allocate a part of the 2017 budget for alterations as I still want to loose a but more weight and will alter the things that I already have.
> 
> Nevertheless, I am  planning to buy even less but with better quality and whereas possible I will try to opt for a slow fashion item. For 2017, I set myself a challenge to only add 5 key items per season, it should be an interesting one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shoes!!!!



Thanks! And happy new year Mina! May all your wishes come true and may your boyfriend always find the right bag! 
 Interesting challenge, 5 items per season. What would you consider a key item though?
What a good idea to keep some money for tailoring. I always just add that to the purchase price. I was able to save quite a few clothes having them altered and I get so much more wear out of them this way. Congrats on staying under budget! I should do as you do and think much, much more about what to buy!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I think that you did very well, Marylin! I know that I liked the things that you bought, and I almost forgot that since we share a closet, I think that it's my turn to wear some of them! [emoji7][emoji156][emoji23]
> 
> I'm really happy that with help from my friends on this thread, I made better purchases and spent less money. Quality over quantity seems to be the take home message. Yes, and I think you worded the sentiment fine; I think that we are friends, as much as people who have never met irl can be! [emoji6]
> 
> Those D&G shoes, Marylin! I am thanking my lucky stars that we share a closet! [emoji92]


Ha! You're welcome to borrow them anytime! And if I don't wear my LV scarf soon I will personally deliver it to your door!


----------



## AdaSop

MinaAnais said:


> Great shirt! I never bought any Karen Millen items, how is their quality?
> I understand what you mean by not paying the full price, I am the same! I even keep track of the full price and the price that I paid, last year I managed to pay 43% of the full price . Still, there are some serious smart shopper in this thread!


I like her clothes quality. My closet is 85% or more of her brand.  I have many of her dresses that I wear to work and church.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks! And happy new year Mina! May all your wishes come true and may your boyfriend always find the right bag!
> Interesting challenge, 5 items per season. What would you consider a key item though?
> What a good idea to keep some money for tailoring. I always just add that to the purchase price. I was able to save quite a few clothes having them altered and I get so much more wear out of them this way. Congrats on staying under budget! I should do as you do and think much, much more about what to buy!



Thanks ! I am supercareful with my bags now, not planning any new purchase anytime soon!!!

For 2017, I want to stretch what I have so that I can cover all occasions and have decided to only buy a total of  20 pieces for clothes/shoes and scarves. For instance, I've noticed that few new items could strengthen my wardrobe for formal events, so I'll be on the lookout for an evening skirt, even a nice pair of satin shoes. It's difficult to justify the cost per wear for evening shoes but if bought wisely, it could be compliment a lot of evening outfits. 

How about you? You and Mimmy have such a beautiful wardrobe that it looks completed...


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks ! I am supercareful with my bags now, not planning any new purchase anytime soon!!!
> 
> For 2017, I want to stretch what I have so that I can cover all occasions and have decided to only buy a total of  20 pieces for clothes/shoes and scarves. For instance, I've noticed that few new items could strengthen my wardrobe for formal events, so I'll be on the lookout for an evening skirt, even a nice pair of satin shoes. It's difficult to justify the cost per wear for evening shoes but if bought wisely, it could be compliment a lot of evening outfits.
> 
> How about you? You and Mimmy have such a beautiful wardrobe that it looks completed...



It sounds like you have a very well thought out plan, Mina. Thanks for the wardrobe compliment. I don't know if I will ever think that my wardrobe is complete, but I don't have anything urgent on my wish list right now. [emoji3]

I posted on another thread that I would like to buy a light colored bag, but it can definitely wait until the Spring/Summer. 

I hope to give a lot of thought to any future purchases. I would like to try not to add any more numbers, but would buy something if I love it, and it works with a lot of other things. [emoji7]


----------



## ampavlinac

What is everyone budgeting for these days? I'm close to tucking away enough money for this beauty I've been eyeing for so long, in black: https://elizabethsuzann.com/collections/dresses/products/georgia-midi-raw-silk?variant=15823473286
It's perfect timing for this dress, as well, as I hope it will "grow" with me if the test I took this morning ends up being viable... In case that it does, I've been trying to plan out a capsule wardrobe with pieces that will transition well, also, so I don't end up buying too many specific pieces.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> What is everyone budgeting for these days? I'm close to tucking away enough money for this beauty I've been eyeing for so long, in black: https://elizabethsuzann.com/collections/dresses/products/georgia-midi-raw-silk?variant=15823473286
> It's perfect timing for this dress, as well, as I hope it will "grow" with me if the test I took this morning ends up being viable... In case that it does, I've been trying to plan out a capsule wardrobe with pieces that will transition well, also, so I don't end up buying too many specific pieces.



That's gorgeous! I'm keeping the same budget amount as last year. I didn't do too badly with my budget for a first time , although I may have given myself a few loophole purchases haha. Not unreasonable though. I don't have any specific item chosen but i know I wouldn't mind spending a bit more in some nice work trousers, preferably black or gray, and a cashmere ivory sweater . 

@AdaSop those are beautiful pieces you've chosen, especially the navy dress.

Happy new year everyone! I'm so thankful to be part of this group full of such lovely and stylish women! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji173]


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> It sounds like you have a very well thought out plan, Mina. Thanks for the wardrobe compliment. I don't know if I will ever think that my wardrobe is complete, but I don't have anything urgent on my wish list right now. [emoji3]
> 
> I posted on another thread that I would like to buy a light colored bag, but it can definitely wait until the Spring/Summer.
> 
> I hope to give a lot of thought to any future purchases. I would like to try not to add any more numbers, but would buy something if I love it, and it works with a lot of other things. [emoji7]



Sounds like a great plan! I think you have an exceptional wardrobe and a beautiful bag collection. I may follow your idea to create a separate budget for the bag . 



ampavlinac said:


> What is everyone budgeting for these days? I'm close to tucking away enough money for this beauty I've been eyeing for so long, in black: https://elizabethsuzann.com/collections/dresses/products/georgia-midi-raw-silk?variant=15823473286
> It's perfect timing for this dress, as well, as I hope it will "grow" with me if the test I took this morning ends up being viable... In case that it does, I've been trying to plan out a capsule wardrobe with pieces that will transition well, also, so I don't end up buying too many specific pieces.



The dress is truly beautiful! Hope the test was correct, that would be fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Sounds like a great plan! I think you have an exceptional wardrobe and a beautiful bag collection. I may follow your idea to create a separate budget for the bag .
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is truly beautiful! Hope the test was correct, that would be fantastic news!!!!



Thank you, Mina! I really appreciate your compliments. You are building a beautiful wardrobe as well. 2016 was the first year that I made a separate wardrobe and bag budget, and for whatever reason it seemed to work for me! [emoji3]

@ampavlinac The dress is quite beautiful in it's simplicity. I also hope that your test is correct.


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies...I've been AWOL for a long while.  And then the NAP sale happened...I'm a bit depressed about how much I spent and accumulated.  Despite all my intentions otherwise.  My husband is so supportive that I am enabled. So I need some help now.  I really need to set a budget for 2017, and then stick to it.

Let me start by asking how you guys decide what is a good budget? For example, if I set aside $200/mo (for argument's sake), it would take four months to cover the cost of new designer shoes.  I know budgets are personal to people and income, so your perspective is welcome, even if we don't discuss specifics. 

Realistically looking at my wardrobe, I may need a bit more yoga clothing towards the end of this year, and perhaps some basics like underwear and socks.  But otherwise I am just set.  I need no new shoes, regardless of season, other than running shoes.  

That being said, there are two things that I am lusting over for this year that I don't know how to get my brain around the problem.  One is this Akris sweater jacket in bright orange, and other is an Akris AI bag.  Neither of these items are cheap, nor are they necessary.  The jacket I would have to get now, as it is 60% off.  The other is just whenever, and I would custom design it.  Both together are far in excess of $200/mo.  

Ideas?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks ! I am supercareful with my bags now, not planning any new purchase anytime soon!!!
> 
> For 2017, I want to stretch what I have so that I can cover all occasions and have decided to only buy a total of  20 pieces for clothes/shoes and scarves. For instance, I've noticed that few new items could strengthen my wardrobe for formal events, so I'll be on the lookout for an evening skirt, even a nice pair of satin shoes. It's difficult to justify the cost per wear for evening shoes but if bought wisely, it could be compliment a lot of evening outfits.
> 
> How about you? You and Mimmy have such a beautiful wardrobe that it looks completed...



20 pieces! I wish.... I really need to buy less!
My wardrobe is full, I don't know if it's complete. I have everything, probably more than that, but how do I stop getting more?

Evening shoes are easy to justify, if you buy good quality you can wear for years and that can pimp even casual outfits. I find that a pretty pair of shoes even turn jeans and a cute top into a party outfit. But of course this is me, I can always justify buying shoes...


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> What is everyone budgeting for these days? I'm close to tucking away enough money for this beauty I've been eyeing for so long, in black: https://elizabethsuzann.com/collections/dresses/products/georgia-midi-raw-silk?variant=15823473286
> It's perfect timing for this dress, as well, as I hope it will "grow" with me if the test I took this morning ends up being viable... In case that it does, I've been trying to plan out a capsule wardrobe with pieces that will transition well, also, so I don't end up buying too many specific pieces.



If this dress looks good on you, I'm totally jealous! I could never wear anything like this, even though it's so pretty. Crossing my fingers your test turns out the way you hope! (Beware though, this would open a whole new lot of shopping necessities and opportunities....)


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies...I've been AWOL for a long while.  And then the NAP sale happened...I'm a bit depressed about how much I spent and accumulated.  Despite all my intentions otherwise.  My husband is so supportive that I am enabled. So I need some help now.  I really need to set a budget for 2017, and then stick to it.
> 
> Let me start by asking how you guys decide what is a good budget? For example, if I set aside $200/mo (for argument's sake), it would take four months to cover the cost of new designer shoes.  I know budgets are personal to people and income, so your perspective is welcome, even if we don't discuss specifics.
> 
> Realistically looking at my wardrobe, I may need a bit more yoga clothing towards the end of this year, and perhaps some basics like underwear and socks.  But otherwise I am just set.  I need no new shoes, regardless of season, other than running shoes.
> 
> That being said, there are two things that I am lusting over for this year that I don't know how to get my brain around the problem.  One is this Akris sweater jacket in bright orange, and other is an Akris AI bag.  Neither of these items are cheap, nor are they necessary.  The jacket I would have to get now, as it is 60% off.  The other is just whenever, and I would custom design it.  Both together are far in excess of $200/mo.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564158
> View attachment 3564159



Budgets are very personal, I think. It's totally up to you what you feel comfortable with. We've all read posts of beautifully dressed women who seemingly can spend thousands each month, but may still have a budget. You could of course add up all your monthly spending, and after deducting what you need or want to save, get to a number you want to spend on clothes. Might be the safest way.
I got to my 2016 budget by adding up what I had spent in 2015 and tried to keep under that amount. It kind of worked. As I posted before, I came in under budget on clothes and accessories, but spent twice as much in the Chanel boutiques than I did the year before. My bag collection is complete now except for a brown one that I'm not in a hurry to get. 
I did divide my annual budget into 12 months, but "borrowed" money from the next month or the one before if needed. Some of us do a quarterly budget, which could be a solution for you. 
I'd say, everything that works is fine, sometimes it's enough to just be aware of your spending and to really think about what you want and need.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies...I've been AWOL for a long while.  And then the NAP sale happened...I'm a bit depressed about how much I spent and accumulated.  Despite all my intentions otherwise.  My husband is so supportive that I am enabled. So I need some help now.  I really need to set a budget for 2017, and then stick to it.
> 
> Let me start by asking how you guys decide what is a good budget? For example, if I set aside $200/mo (for argument's sake), it would take four months to cover the cost of new designer shoes.  I know budgets are personal to people and income, so your perspective is welcome, even if we don't discuss specifics.
> 
> Realistically looking at my wardrobe, I may need a bit more yoga clothing towards the end of this year, and perhaps some basics like underwear and socks.  But otherwise I am just set.  I need no new shoes, regardless of season, other than running shoes.
> 
> That being said, there are two things that I am lusting over for this year that I don't know how to get my brain around the problem.  One is this Akris sweater jacket in bright orange, and other is an Akris AI bag.  Neither of these items are cheap, nor are they necessary.  The jacket I would have to get now, as it is 60% off.  The other is just whenever, and I would custom design it.  Both together are far in excess of $200/mo.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564158
> View attachment 3564159


I did similar to what Marylin described in determining her budget. Last year was the first time I implemented a budget - I had started tracking my purchases in 2014 so I sort of did an average. I also took a look at some 'investment pieces' like the Burberry coats I bought and did not include those amounts when deciding how much to spend because I do not intend to buy those yearly. This year, I am giving myself the same amount but I WILL count investment pieces this year from what I can spend because I don't foresee having to buy anything of that scale this year. I look at my numbers monthly and see how I'm doing quarterly to see if I'm on track.


----------



## Pishi

eggtartapproved said:


> I did similar to what Marylin described in determining her budget. Last year was the first time I implemented a budget - I had started tracking my purchases in 2014 so I sort of did an average. I also took a look at some 'investment pieces' like the Burberry coats I bought and did not include those amounts when deciding how much to spend because I do not intend to buy those yearly. This year, I am giving myself the same amount but I WILL count investment pieces this year from what I can spend because I don't foresee having to buy anything of that scale this year. I look at my numbers monthly and see how I'm doing quarterly to see if I'm on track.



Thank you both for taking time to reply.  I was just looking online at my spending and had a sort of sinking feeling...we have many expenses with furnishing a new home.  I probably can't really responsibly spend what I spent last year.  I will think about this, and do some digging into my expenses to see what was spent, and make a sustainable decision. I don't want to set myself up for failure, but I do want to prioritize what's important.


----------



## MinaAnais

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies...I've been AWOL for a long while.  And then the NAP sale happened...I'm a bit depressed about how much I spent and accumulated.  Despite all my intentions otherwise.  My husband is so supportive that I am enabled. So I need some help now.  I really need to set a budget for 2017, and then stick to it.
> 
> Let me start by asking how you guys decide what is a good budget? For example, if I set aside $200/mo (for argument's sake), it would take four months to cover the cost of new designer shoes.  I know budgets are personal to people and income, so your perspective is welcome, even if we don't discuss specifics.
> 
> Realistically looking at my wardrobe, I may need a bit more yoga clothing towards the end of this year, and perhaps some basics like underwear and socks.  But otherwise I am just set.  I need no new shoes, regardless of season, other than running shoes.
> 
> That being said, there are two things that I am lusting over for this year that I don't know how to get my brain around the problem.  One is this Akris sweater jacket in bright orange, and other is an Akris AI bag.  Neither of these items are cheap, nor are they necessary.  The jacket I would have to get now, as it is 60% off.  The other is just whenever, and I would custom design it.  Both together are far in excess of $200/mo.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564158
> View attachment 3564159



Uhm, I think everybody has a different approach to setting the clothes budget. In my case, I look at all my fixed costs (mortgage, renovation budget, insurances, savings...) and then try to figure out what will be my "net salary", from  which I allocated a %  for my clothes budget. Then,  I plan what  I need or would like to buy during the year.




Marylin said:


> 20 pieces! I wish.... I really need to buy less!
> My wardrobe is full, I don't know if it's complete. I have everything, probably more than that, but how do I stop getting more?
> 
> Evening shoes are easy to justify, if you buy good quality you can wear for years and that can pimp even casual outfits. I find that a pretty pair of shoes even turn jeans and a cute top into a party outfit. But of course this is me, I can always justify buying shoes...



20 pieces indeed... I live in a small flat. 
I am sure you would be able to meet this challenge  and could try the first 3 months as a challenge. 

For shoes, I am halfway. I don't feel comfortable at spending huge amounts but I am also very keen to find some made in good quality. I used to love Nine West but lately, I have been looking at Repetto and they have some nice designs. 

Would anybody be able to suggest some good Brands for shoes?


----------



## ampavlinac

MinaAnais said:


> Would anybody be able to suggest some good Brands for shoes?



I'm still so so happy with my Everlane loafers, I've worn them practically every day. Feeling like a black pair would also be helpful. I can't vouch for these shoes but I am stalking these sandals hoping they get restocked in my size because they seem like great quality and the exchange rate is unreal right now. http://janesews.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/ss17salmasandalwalnut?variant=32750896778


----------



## Pishi

Progress to report!  I went through and set a budget after speaking with my DH.  And we did something joint that I think we can both live with.  So I am going to stick to that budget.  I feel much happier now.  And I'll do better about participating here to report back on my progress and see how everyone else is doing.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> Uhm, I think everybody has a different approach to setting the clothes budget. In my case, I look at all my fixed costs (mortgage, renovation budget, insurances, savings...) and then try to figure out what will be my "net salary", from  which I allocated a %  for my clothes budget. Then,  I plan what  I need or would like to buy during the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 pieces indeed... I live in a small flat.
> I am sure you would be able to meet this challenge  and could try the first 3 months as a challenge.
> 
> For shoes, I am halfway. I don't feel comfortable at spending huge amounts but I am also very keen to find some made in good quality. I used to love Nine West but lately, I have been looking at Repetto and they have some nice designs.
> 
> Would anybody be able to suggest some good Brands for shoes?


i really love cole haan, them and Nine West are my go to shoes for every day. Michael Kors also has some fabulous flats that are super comfy.



Pishi said:


> Progress to report!  I went through and set a budget after speaking with my DH.  And we did something joint that I think we can both live with.  So I am going to stick to that budget.  I feel much happier now.  And I'll do better about participating here to report back on my progress and see how everyone else is doing.



That's great!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Uhm, I think everybody has a different approach to setting the clothes budget. In my case, I look at all my fixed costs (mortgage, renovation budget, insurances, savings...) and then try to figure out what will be my "net salary", from  which I allocated a %  for my clothes budget. Then,  I plan what  I need or would like to buy during the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 pieces indeed... I live in a small flat.
> I am sure you would be able to meet this challenge  and could try the first 3 months as a challenge.
> 
> For shoes, I am halfway. I don't feel comfortable at spending huge amounts but I am also very keen to find some made in good quality. I used to love Nine West but lately, I have been looking at Repetto and they have some nice designs.
> 
> Would anybody be able to suggest some good Brands for shoes?


Like eggtartapproved, I also think that Cole Haan makes great quality shoes at a reasonable price. You can often find them on sale too. 


Pishi said:


> Progress to report!  I went through and set a budget after speaking with my DH.  And we did something joint that I think we can both live with.  So I am going to stick to that budget.  I feel much happier now.  And I'll do better about participating here to report back on my progress and see how everyone else is doing.


This is great, Pishi! It is only for 3 years that I have been keeping track of my wardrobe spending, and only 2 years that I have tried to stick to a budget. Although I find it to be a challenge, I like it!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Uhm, I think everybody has a different approach to setting the clothes budget. In my case, I look at all my fixed costs (mortgage, renovation budget, insurances, savings...) and then try to figure out what will be my "net salary", from  which I allocated a %  for my clothes budget. Then,  I plan what  I need or would like to buy during the year.
> 
> 20 pieces indeed... I live in a small flat.
> I am sure you would be able to meet this challenge  and could try the first 3 months as a challenge.
> 
> For shoes, I am halfway. I don't feel comfortable at spending huge amounts but I am also very keen to find some made in good quality. I used to love Nine West but lately, I have been looking at Repetto and they have some nice designs.
> 
> Would anybody be able to suggest some good Brands for shoes?



Oh, oh... you're really making this hard for me... you're so disciplined and I don't have any excuses.
Bans haven't ever worked for me, but I know that I usually don't go completely over board. No black shoes for another year though!!
Talking about shoes, what about Paul Green or Peter Kaiser? Very good quality, basic, but neat designs and very comfortable.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Progress to report!  I went through and set a budget after speaking with my DH.  And we did something joint that I think we can both live with.  So I am going to stick to that budget.  I feel much happier now.  And I'll do better about participating here to report back on my progress and see how everyone else is doing.


Sounds like a plan! I like that you both agreed on a budget. My husband and I did something similar: we kind of gave ourselves an allowance for whatever we want to spend it for, everything else goes to the joint account. So no need to justify any purchases. 
Looking forward to your reports!


----------



## MinaAnais

ampavlinac said:


> I'm still so so happy with my Everlane loafers, I've worn them practically every day. Feeling like a black pair would also be helpful. I can't vouch for these shoes but I am stalking these sandals hoping they get restocked in my size because they seem like great quality and the exchange rate is unreal right now. http://janesews.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/ss17salmasandalwalnut?variant=32750896778



Thanks!!! Beautiful website, thank you for sharing!



eggtartapproved said:


> i really love cole haan, them and Nine West are my go to shoes for every day. Michael Kors also has some fabulous flats that are super comfy.
> That's great!



Thanks Eggtartapproved! I noticed some pretty shoes from Michael Kors, wasn't sure they were comfy!



Mimmy said:


> Like eggtartapproved, I also think that Cole Haan makes great quality shoes at a reasonable price. You can often find them on sale too.
> 
> This is great, Pishi! It is only for 3 years that I have been keeping track of my wardrobe spending, and only 2 years that I have tried to stick to a budget. Although I find it to be a challenge, I like it!



Thanks Mimmy! Will keep a look for Cole Haan! 



Marylin said:


> Oh, oh... you're really making this hard for me... you're so disciplined and I don't have any excuses.
> Bans haven't ever worked for me, but I know that I usually don't go completely over board. No black shoes for another year though!!
> Talking about shoes, what about Paul Green or Peter Kaiser? Very good quality, basic, but neat designs and very comfortable.



Oh, no worries then! I have to admit that I like watching your purchases and outfit, they are always so beautiful!  I like Peter Kaiser, didn't know about Paul Green, will look it up! Thanks!


----------



## Marylin

Mina.. thanks for your compliments. Don't you enable me though! 
I'll try to wear and post what I own, I'm already starting my 'wear it at least 7 times' challenge. I've done this before, when  I read that so many clothes aren't even worn 7 times before being thrown away.


----------



## LVk8

@Pishi the biggest thing I did to set a clothes "budget" was to come less from a financial "I want to spend (blah whatever)" but more from a "my closet is truly and actually lacking (xyz)" perspective before buying something & then figure out what I'm willing to spend in the moment.  I used to spend money like a leaking sieve giving myself treats here and there and now I've plugged the hole.  Mostly.  I have reasonable allowances for shopping now!  A bonus from shifting my perspective is since I'm not over stuffing my closet with randomness that I don't really need anymore I can let myself spend a little more on higher quality replacement items when I want to make adds.

I'm definitely at peace with the fact that I'm always going to be rotating my closet & that's okay!  This fall I made some wardrobe executions after I moved into my house.  Anything too twee (cute 10 years ago now maybe not as much) was cut.  Anything left in my closet made with unnatural fibers was cut for real this time (held on to some poly blend sundresses for summer, remembered why I wasn't wearing them anymore even if the style was cute).   Anything too short was cut.  I'm not afraid to show some leg & I live where it gets hot but wasn't wearing the truly too short stuff anyway.  Freed up a little space!  Consigned some, recycled some at Buffalo Exchange & gave away the rest.  Saved some of my old sundresses in the guest room closet to take to Buffalo in the spring when they're back in season.

Over the past month or so I've been making some purchases especially since holiday sales are smart shopper time galore.  At my local consignment shop I bought an amazing silk sleeveless top with epaulettes on the shoulder and a seersucker stripe pencil skirt.  On Amazon I bought a silk sleeveless Rebecca Taylor peplum shirt that is so fantastically cute and flattering that I bought another in the same cut but a different print on the Saks post holiday sale today.  All of those pieces have been immediately incorporated into my work wardrobe.  And I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Skinny MAC pouch bc I gave up my LV mini pochette.  It was old, time to move on.  There was a tiny crack in the canvas so couldn't refurb plus the damier print was starting to rub off the edges anyway.  I considered buying a new one from LV but really wanted something just a touch larger since I was using the LV constantly for quick errands/dog walks & always had to Tetris my essentials in there.  The RM I bought is between the size of a mini pochette and a regular pochette & is just perfect for my needs right now!  But I did love that mini pochette & wore the heck out of it so I may buy another someday if I decide that I miss it.  Of course also have a few items in my tailoring pile, I inherited an excellent sleeveless Burberry shift dress from my mom over the holidays & bought a $5 long sleeve shirt dress from H&M (100% cotton, woo) which will both look great when I have them fitted.  Also trying to whittle down a cardigan that I like that is a touch too voluminous but we'll see what the tailor says about what can be done about that.  The only things I'm thinking are actively on my "to buy" list at the moment are a tweed jacket for a warm professional layer if the right one crosses my path and a thick (3" width) black belt.

Also been getting some useful style inspiration lately from pinterest.  I hadn't considered that wearing a button down shirt under a sleeveless shift dress would expand my work wardrobe so dramatically!  So now a bunch of my summer work clothes have become year round work clothes, what a win for shopping my closet.  Pinned a few peplum style ideas as well because I love wearing my new top with pencil skirts for work.  Who knows maybe I'll get crazy and even start wearing pants in 2017  

And I'm still in bag lust for a LV Epi Alma & a Chanel mini but patiently waiting for the right ones to find me eventually.  Same as it ever was.

Hope the holidays have been treating you all well!  Happy New Year


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> @Pishi the biggest thing I did to set a clothes "budget" was to come less from a financial "I want to spend (blah whatever)" but more from a "my closet is truly and actually lacking (xyz)" perspective before buying something & then figure out what I'm willing to spend in the moment.  I used to spend money like a leaking sieve giving myself treats here and there and now I've plugged the hole.  Mostly.  I have reasonable allowances for shopping now!  A bonus from shifting my perspective is since I'm not over stuffing my closet with randomness that I don't really need anymore I can let myself spend a little more on higher quality replacement items when I want to make adds.
> 
> I'm definitely at peace with the fact that I'm always going to be rotating my closet & that's okay!  This fall I made some wardrobe executions after I moved into my house.  Anything too twee (cute 10 years ago now maybe not as much) was cut.  Anything left in my closet made with unnatural fibers was cut for real this time (held on to some poly blend sundresses for summer, remembered why I wasn't wearing them anymore even if the style was cute).   Anything too short was cut.  I'm not afraid to show some leg & I live where it gets hot but wasn't wearing the truly too short stuff anyway.  Freed up a little space!  Consigned some, recycled some at Buffalo Exchange & gave away the rest.  Saved some of my old sundresses in the guest room closet to take to Buffalo in the spring when they're back in season.
> 
> Over the past month or so I've been making some purchases especially since holiday sales are smart shopper time galore.  At my local consignment shop I bought an amazing silk sleeveless top with epaulettes on the shoulder and a seersucker stripe pencil skirt.  On Amazon I bought a silk sleeveless Rebecca Taylor peplum shirt that is so fantastically cute and flattering that I bought another in the same cut but a different print on the Saks post holiday sale today.  All of those pieces have been immediately incorporated into my work wardrobe.  And I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Skinny MAC pouch bc I gave up my LV mini pochette.  It was old, time to move on.  There was a tiny crack in the canvas so couldn't refurb plus the damier print was starting to rub off the edges anyway.  I considered buying a new one from LV but really wanted something just a touch larger since I was using the LV constantly for quick errands/dog walks & always had to Tetris my essentials in there.  The RM I bought is between the size of a mini pochette and a regular pochette & is just perfect for my needs right now!  But I did love that mini pochette & wore the heck out of it so I may buy another someday if I decide that I miss it.  Of course also have a few items in my tailoring pile, I inherited an excellent sleeveless Burberry shift dress from my mom over the holidays & bought a $5 long sleeve shirt dress from H&M (100% cotton, woo) which will both look great when I have them fitted.  Also trying to whittle down a cardigan that I like that is a touch too voluminous but we'll see what the tailor says about what can be done about that.  The only things I'm thinking are actively on my "to buy" list at the moment are a tweed jacket for a warm professional layer if the right one crosses my path and a thick (3" width) black belt.
> 
> Also been getting some useful style inspiration lately from pinterest.  I hadn't considered that wearing a button down shirt under a sleeveless shift dress would expand my work wardrobe so dramatically!  So now a bunch of my summer work clothes have become year round work clothes, what a win for shopping my closet.  Pinned a few peplum style ideas as well because I love wearing my new top with pencil skirts for work.  Who knows maybe I'll get crazy and even start wearing pants in 2017
> 
> And I'm still in bag lust for a LV Epi Alma & a Chanel mini but patiently waiting for the right ones to find me eventually.  Same as it ever was.
> 
> Hope the holidays have been treating you all well!  Happy New Year



Happy new year to you, too! Thanks for sharing your thoughts, very smart ideas! Of course we'll want to see pics!


----------



## Pishi

@LVk8, you make tremendous sense.  I went through my wardrobe after the recent NAP sales acquisitions, and realized I really have enough of everything.  And I'm at my limit for black shirts, dresses, skirts, and pants.  I need no more black!  I told my husband no more shoes (he had just splurged and bought me a beautiful pair for Xmas), and he agreed with me. Looking at my wardrobe, I really don't need anything.  And I typically do not carry purses.  I am lusting after those Akris pieces I posted about earlier.  They are both luxury pieces that certainly aren't needed, so I'm still thinking hard about it.  

It's a bit boring to know you're kind of at your limit, but I see it clearly.  I'll continue to be tempted but I'm sort of intrigued to think about wearing what I have for several months, and see how it goes.


----------



## AdaSop

Pishi, not sure if this will help you but I will make a suggestion.  Instead of a budget goal, what about # of clothing items goal?  I am thinking about doing the same because setting a specific $ amount/budget will not work for me.  I think we first should determine where we have an area to improve:
1- buying too many items
2- spending too much $
3- too many items and too much $

For me personally i would like to buy more careful and not too much concern about the price.  I created a wish list and would like to see myself follow through only buying items I planned for, regardless of the sales.  My hope is that maybe some of the wish items will fall of my list naturally and that would be great.  Goal is not to add to the wish list.  I have a feeling I will not meet my goal but I will sure try.  Since I like shopping I thought of dividing my wish list items per month.  So if I have 10 items on the list for 2017.  I will buy 1 item per month for a total of 10 month.  Not buying anything January and maybe February.  That way I can still look forward towards purchase almost every month.


----------



## lilbluebear

AdaSop said:


> Pishi, not sure if this will help you but I will make a suggestion.  Instead of a budget goal, what about # of clothing items goal?  I am thinking about doing the same because setting a specific $ amount/budget will not work for me.  I think we first should determine where we have an area to improve:
> 1- buying too many items
> 2- spending too much $
> 3- too many items and too much $
> 
> For me personally i would like to buy more careful and not too much concern about the price.  I created a wish list and would like to see myself follow through only buying items I planned for, regardless of the sales.  My hope is that maybe some of the wish items will fall of my list naturally and that would be great.  Goal is not to add to the wish list.  I have a feeling I will not meet my goal but I will sure try.  Since I like shopping I thought of dividing my wish list items per month.  So if I have 10 items on the list for 2017.  I will buy 1 item per month for a total of 10 month.  Not buying anything January and maybe February.  That way I can still look forward towards purchase almost every month.



Happy New Year everyone!! Although I haven't been posting too much in this thread but I do like following everyone's journey. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet at all last year and made some purchases over the holiday sales. I hope to be a bit more accountable for myself in 2017. Adasop you present a wonderful idea! I'm going to attempt to that this year. @Marylin love your stylish posts!!


----------



## LVk8

@Pishi right with you because I also consider myself to be hovering around the no more "needs" point.  Challenging myself to work with what I've already got has made me a lot more creative in how i put outfits together!  And a lot more discriminating when I add something new anymore.

Speaking of which I went to pick up a check from my local consignment shop after work & immediately spent it in the store on a gray Alice + Olivia tweed top and skirt set & a navy Burberry blazer.  Holy cuteness!  I'm planning to wear the blazer & skirt with a silk top & tights to work tomorrow.  I feel like these pieces will be strong adds


----------



## LVk8

@Marylin I should make Stylebook my New Years resolution but this is a close approximation of what I'm wearing today


----------



## LVk8

@AdaSop I like your train of thought, I was absolutely in the "buying too many items" camp before I got a handle on my buying habits.  Being accountable to myself and having this thread to lean on last year helped A LOT. 

@lilbluebear I find it hard not to shop during holiday sales bc the deals are so good.  This thread is here whenever you need!  Sometimes I'm super active & other times I forget to log in for months at a time but everyone is always super welcoming whenever you want to chat.

For me to stay solid in "what is my closet truly & actually lacking" I think having a list in mind before going shopping (for me: professional jacket layer, thick black belt, flattering separates unlike anything else currently in my closet that also go with the pieces I have) has helped me make good choices.  I did have to make a few Amazon returns but so far I feel very good about all the items I'm keeping.

Which is great bc I'm planning to renovate my bathroom this winter.  I will be looking to spend more on things like tile & fixtures than on outfits so I'm happy to be feeling good about my clothes right now


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> @LVk8, you make tremendous sense.  I went through my wardrobe after the recent NAP sales acquisitions, and realized I really have enough of everything.  And I'm at my limit for black shirts, dresses, skirts, and pants.  I need no more black!  I told my husband no more shoes (he had just splurged and bought me a beautiful pair for Xmas), and he agreed with me. Looking at my wardrobe, I really don't need anything.  And I typically do not carry purses.  I am lusting after those Akris pieces I posted about earlier.  They are both luxury pieces that certainly aren't needed, so I'm still thinking hard about it.
> 
> It's a bit boring to know you're kind of at your limit, but I see it clearly.  I'll continue to be tempted but I'm sort of intrigued to think about wearing what I have for several months, and see how it goes.


Boring is the word! I get bored with my clothes so quickly! I don't need anything, but I do need distraction!


----------



## Marylin

lilbluebear said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Although I haven't been posting too much in this thread but I do like following everyone's journey. I admit that I have not been shopping my closet at all last year and made some purchases over the holiday sales. I hope to be a bit more accountable for myself in 2017. Adasop you present a wonderful idea! I'm going to attempt to that this year. @Marylin love your stylish posts!!


Thanks dear! Happy new year to you, too!
Looking forward to see how you're doing in 2017!


----------



## lilbluebear

LVk8 said:


> @AdaSop I like your train of thought, I was absolutely in the "buying too many items" camp before I got a handle on my buying habits.  Being accountable to myself and having this thread to lean on last year helped A LOT.
> 
> @lilbluebear I find it hard not to shop during holiday sales bc the deals are so good.  This thread is here whenever you need!  Sometimes I'm super active & other times I forget to log in for months at a time but everyone is always super welcoming whenever you want to chat.
> 
> For me to stay solid in "what is my closet truly & actually lacking" I think having a list in mind before going shopping (for me: professional jacket layer, thick black belt, flattering separates unlike anything else currently in my closet that also go with the pieces I have) has helped me make good choices.  I did have to make a few Amazon returns but so far I feel very good about all the items I'm keeping.
> 
> Which is great bc I'm planning to renovate my bathroom this winter.  I will be looking to spend more on things like tile & fixtures than on outfits so I'm happy to be feeling good about my clothes right now




I probably do not need anything but WANT lots!!    This past year and current mood I'm feeling quite materialistic. Yes the sales!!!! Ahhh sometimes it is quite difficult to resist a good bargain, but I'm slowly reminding myself if I need it and does it look good on me. Speaking of which, I need to return a Nordstrom purchase. Although the material was nice, the cut however was not flattering to my body. I need to be a bit taller by 3-5 inches and a lot more slender by 20-30 lbs. Just cannot pull off mid calf/midi cuts even in heels. 

Agree and love how TPF is so welcoming.


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> @Marylin I should make Stylebook my New Years resolution but this is a close approximation of what I'm wearing today


Very nice combo! Love the top!
I can strongly recommend to use Stylebook as much as possible, I'll be forever thankful to Mimmy to bring the app into my life by starting her Stylebook thread! At first it was intimidating to actually see how many clothes I had, but I don't need to tell you that it has improved my shopping and the cpw for my clothes tremendously!


----------



## Marylin

lilbluebear said:


> I probably do not need anything but WANT lots!!    This past year and current mood I'm feeling quite materialistic. Yes the sales!!!! Ahhh sometimes it is quite difficult to resist a good bargain, but I'm slowly reminding myself if I need it and does it look good on me. Speaking of which, I need to return a Nordstrom purchase. Although the material was nice, the cut however was not flattering to my body. I need to be a bit taller by 3-5 inches and a lot more slender by 20-30 lbs. Just cannot pull off mid calf/midi cuts even in heels.
> 
> Agree and love how TPF is so welcoming.


As long as you're aware, you won't be tempted too much! Don't be too harsh on yourself, but I like that you know what you want and look good in!


----------



## LVk8

@Marylin You are so right that I need to embrace Stylebook.  I'm wearing a work outfit today based on my new favorite pinterest trick with all items I've owned for at least a year.  Here's another fakey Polyvore approximation:




Why the Eames Chair?  Because I like them!  I have white ones around my dining room table & added a black one to an antique desk that used to belong to my grandma


----------



## Pishi

I absolutely need to populate my Stylebook.  I think it would just make everything so much easier!  So I got the Akris jacket 70% off plus $150 gift card from Saks today.  I took the plunge.  Still super pricey, but I love the bright color and given Houston's mostly warm weather, should be wearable for many months in the year.  This purchase is my last major clothes expenditure (ha ha, I know, famous last words) for at least several months. 



*LVk8, *I recently bought a Knoll Womb Chair (dream come true after a really long time)...so I know the love of chairs!  Great looking chair.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> I absolutely need to populate my Stylebook.  I think it would just make everything so much easier!  So I got the Akris jacket 70% off plus $150 gift card from Saks today.  I took the plunge.  Still super pricey, but I love the bright color and given Houston's mostly warm weather, should be wearable for many months in the year.  This purchase is my last major clothes expenditure (ha ha, I know, famous last words) for at least several months.
> View attachment 3566879
> View attachment 3566880
> 
> *LVk8, *I recently bought a Knoll Womb Chair (dream come true after a really long time)...so I know the love of chairs!  Great looking chair.


The color is amazing! I would really, really like to see a mod pic...


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> The color is amazing! I would really, really like to see a mod pic...



Since this is final sale, no returns, I have to keep it!  Therefore it means I will definitely model and post a picture of it.  =)  I'm looking forward to it, as well as having the peace of mind that I'm focused on house purchases, getting to know what I have better (stylebook), and just been less laden with guilt about shopping.


----------



## LVk8

Pishi said:


> I absolutely need to populate my Stylebook.  I think it would just make everything so much easier!  So I got the Akris jacket 70% off plus $150 gift card from Saks today.  I took the plunge.  Still super pricey, but I love the bright color and given Houston's mostly warm weather, should be wearable for many months in the year.  This purchase is my last major clothes expenditure (ha ha, I know, famous last words) for at least several months.
> View attachment 3566879
> View attachment 3566880
> 
> *LVk8, *I recently bought a Knoll Womb Chair (dream come true after a really long time)...so I know the love of chairs!  Great looking chair.



Love the bright orange!  Clearly as I'm wearing that color today as well 

Today during lunch went to the post office to drop off the 4 items I bought in holiday sales on Amazon that need to go back (ill fitting tops / professional jackets).  Adios, no apologies for trying something on & realizing it doesn't work!

Also dropped one final bag of mostly cute winter clothes off to Buffalo Exchange.  Traded for one burgundy leather skirt & one cropped southwestern black & white pattern coat.  Took both straight to the tailor so hoping they work some magic for me!  The leather skirt in particular is TDF.  Even the tailor liked it!  I found a stock photo online of the skirt I am pretty psyched, it's going to look great once it's fitted.  It needs to be taken in 2in so it's risky but I have high hopes:





I couldn't find a stock photo of the coat but it looks somewhat like this.  Also needs to be taken in but I think it will be cute paired with a tank dress when it's fitted:


----------



## LVk8

@Pishi I looked up the Knoll Womb Chair.  Nice!!!  I was just eyeing a cool chair at the West Elm outlet in San Marcos that reminds me of that last weekend.  But when I went home & measured my nook it would have been too wide to be a winner. 

I think everyone learns the lesson ONCE not to buy furniture that is too big for a space.  I had bought a fantastic leather antique chair to go with my grandma's desk but it was 2in too wide to fit underneath.  Noooo!  But the Eames with no arms looks great & fits nicely


----------



## Myrkur

LVk8 said:


> Love the bright orange!  Clearly as I'm wearing that color today as well
> 
> Today during lunch went to the post office to drop off the 4 items I bought in holiday sales on Amazon that need to go back (ill fitting tops / professional jackets).  Adios, no apologies for trying something on & realizing it doesn't work!
> 
> Also dropped one final bag of mostly cute winter clothes off to Buffalo Exchange.  Traded for one burgundy leather skirt & one cropped southwestern black & white pattern coat.  Took both straight to the tailor so hoping they work some magic for me!  The leather skirt in particular is TDF.  Even the tailor liked it!  I found a stock photo online of the skirt I am pretty psyched, it's going to look great once it's fitted.  It needs to be taken in 2in so it's risky but I have high hopes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a stock photo of the coat but it looks somewhat like this.  Also needs to be taken in but I think it will be cute paired with a tank dress when it's fitted:


Oh I love that skirt !


----------



## LVk8

Thanks @Myrkur

I am starting to make a stylebook effort.  This plus navy tights & a light blue scarf is my outfit today:


----------



## Shakilano1

AdaSop said:


> I like to be a part of this thread.  Not sure if I can commit completely and for a long time but would like to give a try on a monthly basis.  I don't buy many items but I do love clothes.  Would like to see myself not buy clothing items for few months.
> 
> Here is what my closet looked like in the summer .



Very envious on how well organized your closet is [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## LVk8

Happy Monday! I spent a lot of the weekend uploading things into Stylebook. Even random legs with tights and such. It is more fun to make looks from your own clothes than approximation boards on Polyvore.  I still have a ways to go but I did all of my shoes & bags/slg and am working through all my clothing items. Jewelry is HARD so will be saving that for last.

Today for work: Rebecca Taylor white silk/cotton button down top with a daisy print (hard to see bc it's white on white), Banana Republic skirt, navy tights, TOMS wedges & Goyard St Louis.  What are you wearing?


----------



## Marylin

LVk8 said:


> Happy Monday! I spent a lot of the weekend uploading things into Stylebook. Even random legs with tights and such. It is more fun to make looks from your own clothes than approximation boards on Polyvore.  I still have a ways to go but I did all of my shoes & bags/slg and am working through all my clothing items. Jewelry is HARD so will be saving that for last.
> 
> Today for work: Rebecca Taylor white silk/cotton button down top with a daisy print (hard to see bc it's white on white), Banana Republic skirt, navy tights, TOMS wedges & Goyard St Louis.  What are you wearing?



This is so funny. I'm wearing the exact same colors, only it is a yellow cashmere sweater, white shirt underneath, navy pants. It's cooold here, can't leave the house without hat and scarf and gloves. 
Congrats on your hard work with Stylebook. You're going to be hooked in no time...


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I had a horrible case of the flu this week and am finally feeling human. My orange Akris sweater jacket arrived in the midst of all that nasty illness so I wasn't super excited. Now however I'm loving it. As promised a couple shots. I bought it in a size 10 because it was hundreds cheaper than the 8, and I didn't see much difference when I tried a 6 and a 2 in person. It hangs well, as it is quite heavy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. I really love the color. Two shots showing the fastening at the collar and not fastened.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I had a horrible case of the flu this week and am finally feeling human. My orange Akris sweater jacket arrived in the midst of all that nasty illness so I wasn't super excited. Now however I'm loving it. As promised a couple shots. I bought it in a size 10 because it was hundreds cheaper than the 8, and I didn't see much difference when I tried a 6 and a 2 in person. It hangs well, as it is quite heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573670
> View attachment 3573671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really love the color. Two shots showing the fastening at the collar and not fastened.


it's GORGEOUS and looks amazing against your skin tone. I love how you've paired it.


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I had a horrible case of the flu this week and am finally feeling human. My orange Akris sweater jacket arrived in the midst of all that nasty illness so I wasn't super excited. Now however I'm loving it. As promised a couple shots. I bought it in a size 10 because it was hundreds cheaper than the 8, and I didn't see much difference when I tried a 6 and a 2 in person. It hangs well, as it is quite heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573670
> View attachment 3573671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really love the color. Two shots showing the fastening at the collar and not fastened.



Your new Akris sweater jacket is a stunner, Pishi! Really a gorgeous find!


----------



## dreamlet

Hi Ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread. I don't have a specific set budget for clothing for 2017, I have started tracking what I spend. I am working to be more mindful about wearing what I own, and  buying high quality pieces that I love or items that are truly missing in my wardrobe. This thread has given me a lot of inspiration so far!


----------



## dreamlet

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I had a horrible case of the flu this week and am finally feeling human. My orange Akris sweater jacket arrived in the midst of all that nasty illness so I wasn't super excited. Now however I'm loving it. As promised a couple shots. I bought it in a size 10 because it was hundreds cheaper than the 8, and I didn't see much difference when I tried a 6 and a 2 in person. It hangs well, as it is quite heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573670
> View attachment 3573671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really love the color. Two shots showing the fastening at the collar and not fastened.



This is absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?



Not me  I went almost a year almost without buying anything except for necessities, then fell off the wagon spectacularly from Black Friday. It's all the more worse as I'm taking a year off work and should be saving, not spending! Also besides clothes, I bought shoes and jewelry. Argh I've been naughty


----------



## Mimmy

dreamlet said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread. I don't have a specific set budget for clothing for 2017, I have started tracking what I spend. I am working to be more mindful about wearing what I own, and  buying high quality pieces that I love or items that are truly missing in my wardrobe. This thread has given me a lot of inspiration so far!


Welcome dreamlet!  This thread, and the wonderful women on it, have helped me refine my wardrobe and improve my spending habits. Even though overall I am spending less, I am happier with what I am buying!


bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?


Yikes! Never! I am intrigued, bake. Do you think that you may want to try this?


----------



## AdaSop

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?


A year??  I can't even do one month, lol.


----------



## Pishi

Ladies (*Eggtart, Mimmy, dreamlet)*, thank you so much for your vote of approval!  I'm really excited that it can be dressed up and down.  And the orange is pretty rich color. Excited to be excited about color again, if that makes sense.  I wore it out last night for a casual dinner with jeans, a tee shirt, and flats.  Of course, I was in denial that it was like 70 degrees outside and sorta humid.  Many young ladies walking past me in miniskirts and no jacket...I was like an overdressed orange cozy!  But it's January!  It must be winter! I am going to dress like it's winter if I suffocate in the process.


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?



What an interesting question!  I've been pondering the same thing.  In 2015 I was under more straightened circumstances, and all my money went to pay the mortgage.  So I didn't have much to spend, and what I did I tried to do carefully.  But even then I found a way to buy two pairs of Gianvito Rossi pumps at full price, plus other stuff.  After the excess of spending from Thanksgiving of 2016 onwards (including the Akris), I've been giving consideration to assuming my closet is closed to non-essential purchases.  I've been considering category by category: 

--_Do I need any more jeans?_  No, I just bought two more pairs, I have sizes to span my current size and my up-one size, I have fitted, I have somewhat loose, I have dark wash, I have light, and I am going to put them all in Stylebook to remind me! 
--_Do I need any more shoes? _ Um.  No.  I got my wishlist pair of leopard print, DH bought me a pair of Valentino's (per the orange Akris jacket picture), and I feel so guiltily replete right now that I don't need any expensive shoes.  I even have enough mid-price summer sandals, 3 pairs of walking sneakers like Converse, and three pair of airport flats.  I only want one pair of burnt orange heels to replace a pair that broke a year ago, but I don't need them.
--_Do I need any more black dresses?_  No. Hells no.
--_Do I need any more party dresses/skirts? _ See above.  I don't have the lifestyle to support it, and I have enough variety.
--_Do I need any more office pants?_ Well, I could use a pair of grey slacks, but I don't technically need anything.  
--_Do I need any more office skirts?_  I am missing some colors like red, but I can make do with what I have.
--_Do I need any more office dresses?_  No.
--_Do I need any more tops, sweaters, etc?_  Not really.
--_Do I need a new purse?_  I haven't bought one in years.  I really would like that Akris bag.  Maybe.  But it wouldn't kill me to wait. 

So here's where I have arrived. I think what I NEED right now is a couple months at a minimum to absorb and enjoy what I have, and to reprioritize my closet.  And to have this inflammation of guilty pleasure sort of recede into a happy pleasure and then just a day to day contentment.  I am also considering banning myself from NAP's summer sale.  My consideration of what is essential versus  non-essential includes makeup, too.  I need no new makeup.  By not buying clothes now, it will allow me to save money for my trip to Italy in September, where I am more likely to find interesting and unusual accessories.  

Initial thoughts, but I'm seriously considering that no shopping thing for the entire year in my desire to achieve zen-like superpowers over myself!  Such ambition!    I know I will need to leave myself a few outs.  So I am planning this year on a new perfume purchase (Le Labo Santal 33 if you're curious), one or two lipsticks as they catch my eye (Tom Ford has some great colors and is a splurge), and probably either a pair of Aquazurra's or Gianvito Rossi's, depending on which city I end up in in Italy.


----------



## bakeacookie

I am considering not buying anything for a year. I keep buying and donating, buying and donating. 

It's to the point where most of my clothes are relatively new, like the oldest thing is less than 3/4 years old I think, and it's a coat. 

That's severely not normal I think. 

So to stop this cycle, I want to go for as long as I can without buying anything new. 

I was supposed to do it last year but a new job triggered wanting better clothes haha. 

The only reason I'd buy new clothes is if I lost weight really. I have enough to get me through work, travel, and events in my current size and a slightly smaller size. So why not just enjoy what I have while I try to lose weight?

That's just me though. I've literally stared down my Stylebook and can't think of anything I truly need clothing wise.


----------



## dreamlet

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?


I read an article this week about a woman who went a whole year without buying anything at all (other than basic necessities). I found it kind of depressing. Could I go a whole year without buying new clothes, sure. But I enjoy fashion, and like shopping, and I don't feel the need to deprive myself. For me buying less is more about refining what I want  in my wardrobe and not making wasteful purchases.


----------



## bakeacookie

dreamlet said:


> I read an article this week about a woman who went a whole year without buying anything at all (other than basic necessities). I found it kind of depressing. Could I go a whole year without buying new clothes, sure. But I enjoy fashion, and like shopping, and I don't feel the need to deprive myself. For me buying less is more about refining what I want  in my wardrobe and not making wasteful purchases.



It is a bit sad but I guess I enjoyed shopping more than the fashion aspect? I dress pretty plainly. I just like new things which doesn't make sense to constantly do. 

Plus I really need to focus on getting healthier and losing some weight instead of buying and paying attention to shopping.  

I just don't know if I can resist enough. Lol. I love shoes. I like LV and they have everything. I can't avoid it for a whole year!


----------



## Pishi

You know, when I was super out of control on shoe shopping, I went on a shoe ban.  I remember the pain quite clearly.  It was 2009, and I had literally been buying to fill a hole in my life for about a year -- spending hundreds every month.  It was enlightening when I told myself I couldn't do it for 3 months, and how hard it was at first.  And then over time it became easier, because I slowly found other ways to be occupied/obsessed.  I exercised, I went out with friends, I tried to tell myself at least I was saving a little money.

This year, I don't think it will be as hard.  Because I honestly feel replete now.  But I know I love new things, so it will still be a balance.  I believe my strategy will be to prioritize my new home library (furniture unfortunately costs good money) and travel, and to space out my "treats":  1) perfume 2) lipsticks and nonessential face care like Trish McEvoy's new face oil 3) new yoga clothes 4) new pair of orange pumps 3) new pair of grey slacks.  I figure if it's January now, I can say I'm done for the month (given that Akris purchase).  Maybe in Feb I might splurge for the perfume.  March can get a pass.  April could be the face products month, or nothing since we are likely traveling to Napa for our anniversary.  May and June could be new lipsticks, unless I decide to do it earlier.  August could be new yoga clothes. Sept/Oct is Italy, where I could buy my shoes.  Late fall I could pick up the new slacks for the next winter season.  

It all sounds reasonable.  Execution is key!  Being bored/tired/frustrated and shopping is what I must avoid.  Like being bored/tired/frustrated and eating, another tough combo.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think I'll do a quarter of no shopping and focusing on other things then reevaluate in April if I need anything. 

I want to go until my birthday where I don't buy anything unnecessary so I can justify a shopping spree when I travel lol. 

That'll be the reward. 

What happens after my birthday, well, depends on the damage I do haha. I might have to re-ban myself after.


----------



## Pishi

I totally hear you.  My birthday is this month.  So I'm telling myself that Akris piece is my present!  I like your idea about saving the splurging until travel.  It's a long way off yet, but I just love shopping in Italy


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah, last year was terrible. I not only kept buying till my trip, I over spent on my trip, and kept spending after the trip. 

So I was all over the place. I need to be more focused this year. Shopping is going to be more fun on vacation that just on random weekends!

So I've been focusing on selling off items  I no longer love and working on losing weight to really go all out on my vacations.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I had a horrible case of the flu this week and am finally feeling human. My orange Akris sweater jacket arrived in the midst of all that nasty illness so I wasn't super excited. Now however I'm loving it. As promised a couple shots. I bought it in a size 10 because it was hundreds cheaper than the 8, and I didn't see much difference when I tried a 6 and a 2 in person. It hangs well, as it is quite heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573670
> View attachment 3573671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really love the color. Two shots showing the fastening at the collar and not fastened.



I must say, I'm impressed. I had no idea how it would look in person, and it looks fantastic. The color is amazing and you look incredible! Good job!
 I good you're feeling better, the color is pure vitamin C


----------



## Marylin

dreamlet said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread. I don't have a specific set budget for clothing for 2017, I have started tracking what I spend. I am working to be more mindful about wearing what I own, and  buying high quality pieces that I love or items that are truly missing in my wardrobe. This thread has given me a lot of inspiration so far!


Dreamlet, welcome! The more the merrier! Being part of this thread is something like a first step. I'm looking forward to being part of your journey!


----------



## Marylin

dreamlet said:


> I read an article this week about a woman who went a whole year without buying anything at all (other than basic necessities). I found it kind of depressing. Could I go a whole year without buying new clothes, sure. But I enjoy fashion, and like shopping, and I don't feel the need to deprive myself. For me buying less is more about refining what I want  in my wardrobe and not making wasteful purchases.


I read a similar article, maybe the same one, before I decided to start this thread. I knew right away, I couldn't do it, but making myself aware of my spending habits helped a lot. For me, setting a budget did the trick. It's annual, divided by 12. So if I go over, I have to save the next month, but I can also accumulate to get something big. It has worked quite well. Of course, the challenge would be to lower the budget....


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I think I'll do a quarter of no shopping and focusing on other things then reevaluate in April if I need anything.
> 
> I want to go until my birthday where I don't buy anything unnecessary so I can justify a shopping spree when I travel lol.
> 
> That'll be the reward.
> 
> What happens after my birthday, well, depends on the damage I do haha. I might have to re-ban myself after.


Good luck, bake! I know bans don't work for me and I hope you're not too hard on yourself!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Good luck, bake! I know bans don't work for me and I hope you're not too hard on yourself!



Thanks, Marylin!

Bans are hard for me so I'm hoping I can be disciplined enough for this. I really want to have a grand shopping spree for my birthday and this is the only way I can justify it lol.


----------



## dreamlet

Marylin said:


> I read a similar article, maybe the same one, before I decided to start this thread. I knew right away, I couldn't do it, but making myself aware of my spending habits helped a lot. For me, setting a budget did the trick. It's annual, divided by 12. So if I go over, I have to save the next month, but I can also accumulate to get something big. It has worked quite well. Of course, the challenge would be to lower the budget....



I wanted to set a budget, but figured I should know more or less what I'm spending currently before I do so. I used to track all of my spending but stopped a few years ago. I'm going to track everything I spend for Q1 this year (maybe longer), which will give me a good starting point for setting a budget for the future. Does your budget include clothing, shoes, and accessories?


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah, last year was terrible. I not only kept buying till my trip, I over spent on my trip, and kept spending after the trip.
> 
> So I was all over the place. I need to be more focused this year. Shopping is going to be more fun on vacation that just on random weekends!
> 
> So I've been focusing on selling off items  I no longer love and working on losing weight to really go all out on my vacations.


Good luck, bake! I know that this a milestone birthday for you. I think that saving for your trip and birthday is a great idea! 


Marylin said:


> Good luck, bake! I know bans don't work for me and I hope you're not too hard on yourself!


I hear you, Marylin, bans don't work for me either. Setting a budget has worked well though. Thanks for starting this thread!


dreamlet said:


> I wanted to set a budget, but figured I should know more or less what I'm spending currently before I do so. I used to track all of my spending but stopped a few years ago. I'm going to track everything I spend for Q1 this year (maybe longer), which will give me a good starting point for setting a budget for the future. Does your budget include clothing, shoes, and accessories?


I know that you were asking Marylin, dreamlet, I hope that you don't mind me chiming in. My budget includes clothing, shoes and accessories, except for bags. I set a separate budget for bags, as this tends to be a high ticket item for me. [emoji3]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Good luck, bake! I know that this a milestone birthday for you. I think that saving for your trip and birthday is a great idea!
> 
> I hear you, Marylin, bans don't work for me either. Setting a budget has worked well though. Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> I know that you were asking Marylin, dreamlet, I hope that you don't mind me chiming in. My budget includes clothing, shoes and accessories, except for bags. I set a separate budget for bags, as this tends to be a high ticket item for me. [emoji3]



Thanks, Mimmy!


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks, Marylin!
> 
> Bans are hard for me so I'm hoping I can be disciplined enough for this. I really want to have a grand shopping spree for my birthday and this is the only way I can justify it lol.


*Bakeacookie*....what does a "grand shopping spree" mean?!  That sounds so exciting...


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> *Bakeacookie*....what does a "grand shopping spree" mean?!  That sounds so exciting...



Hoping by my birthday I've lost some weight to justify some designer clothes. And of course a new bag, maybe a new pair of flats, and some accessories. 

I'm not set in stone yet where I'll go, but the options have cheaper taxes or pricing than home, so a shopping spree! 

Grand because my budget will be even bigger than prior trips. Haha. It's super exciting. It's the only motivation I have to deal with the annoyance of selling on eBay to help fund my shopping spree.


----------



## Marylin

dreamlet said:


> I wanted to set a budget, but figured I should know more or less what I'm spending currently before I do so. I used to track all of my spending but stopped a few years ago. I'm going to track everything I spend for Q1 this year (maybe longer), which will give me a good starting point for setting a budget for the future. Does your budget include clothing, shoes, and accessories?





Mimmy said:


> Good luck, bake! I know that this a milestone birthday for you. I think that saving for your trip and birthday is a great idea!
> 
> I hear you, Marylin, bans don't work for me either. Setting a budget has worked well though. Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> I know that you were asking Marylin, dreamlet, I hope that you don't mind me chiming in. My budget includes clothing, shoes and accessories, except for bags. I set a separate budget for bags, as this tends to be a high ticket item for me. [emoji3]



Dreamlet, my budget includes everything, unlike Mimmy's, bags are in there as well. It wouldn't help to exclude anything, since I only want to spend that much money and not more. I wouldn't want to cheat...I did play around within my budget though, to justify a few expenses at Chanel. In the end I spent less on clothes and more on bags, but the amount stayed the same. My goal is to reduce the amount over time. Good luck to you!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Hoping by my birthday I've lost some weight to justify some designer clothes. And of course a new bag, maybe a new pair of flats, and some accessories.
> 
> I'm not set in stone yet where I'll go, but the options have cheaper taxes or pricing than home, so a shopping spree!
> 
> Grand because my budget will be even bigger than prior trips. Haha. It's super exciting. It's the only motivation I have to deal with the annoyance of selling on eBay to help fund my shopping spree.


Can't wait to see where you're going and what you're getting! I think with a goal like this you'll definitely will be doing well on your ban!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Can't wait to see where you're going and what you're getting! I think with a goal like this you'll definitely will be doing well on your ban!



Thanks, Marylin! I hope so too. 

Now the other thing is to lose weight to fit in some designer clothes haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks, Marylin! I hope so too.
> 
> Now the other thing is to lose weight to fit in some designer clothes haha.


You'll make it! It's going to be a fun journey, you'll see!


----------



## Marylin

Shopping my own wardrobe. I've been working on wearing clothes that are quite new and those I've had for a while,  but for some reason still were worn less than 7 times. After reading that the average wear of a piece of clothing is 7 times or less, before it gets thrown away, I wanted to make sure this doesn't happen to my things. 
This was today's outfit. Borrowed the Example pic on Pinterest and thought I'd try to recreate the look.



I bought the blouse and vest in December at my favorite outlet for an incredible price. The vest was marked down 300%. It's freezing in Germany.


----------



## MinaAnais

Love the vest! Very glamorous!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Love the vest! Very glamorous!


Thanks Mina!


----------



## AdaSop

Marylin said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe. I've been working on wearing clothes that are quite new and those I've had for a while,  but for some reason still were worn less than 7 times. After reading that the average wear of a piece of clothing is 7 times or less, before it gets thrown away, I wanted to make sure this doesn't happen to my things.
> This was today's outfit. Borrowed the Example pic on Pinterest and thought I'd try to recreate the look.
> View attachment 3578402
> 
> 
> I bought the blouse and vest in December at my favorite outlet for an incredible price. The vest was marked down 300%. It's freezing in Germany.





Marylin said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe. I've been working on wearing clothes that are quite new and those I've had for a while,  but for some reason still were worn less than 7 times. After reading that the average wear of a piece of clothing is 7 times or less, before it gets thrown away, I wanted to make sure this doesn't happen to my things.
> This was today's outfit. Borrowed the Example pic on Pinterest and thought I'd try to recreate the look.
> View attachment 3578402
> 
> 
> I bought the blouse and vest in December at my favorite outlet for an incredible price. The vest was marked down 300%. It's freezing in Germany.


Very nice vest!!!


----------



## AdaSop

The sales are killing me.  Found two dresses that I absolutely love .  The look even better in person.  The prices are very low.  I think I am getting those dresses.  Should I?


----------



## AdaSop

And the 2nd dress.


----------



## AdaSop

One pic from the back.


----------



## Marylin

AdaSop said:


> One pic from the back.


They're beautiful! I'm not going to be the enabler, though. But they are very pretty really. And I didn't say this.


----------



## Marylin

AdaSop said:


> One pic from the back.


They're beautiful! I'm not going to be the enabler, though. But they are very pretty really. And I didn't say this.


----------



## Marylin

AdaSop said:


> Very nice vest!!!


Thanks!


----------



## MinaAnais

Finally! right size, right quality and a great piece to transition from day to evening, with a removable strap. . Thank goodness for the sales!


----------



## Mimmy

AdaSop said:


> The sales are killing me.  Found two dresses that I absolutely love .  The look even better in person.  The prices are very low.  I think I am getting those dresses.  Should I?



Very pretty dresses, AdaSop! If you think that you will wear them a lot, and you don't have any similar dresses, I think that it would be fine to buy. We are trying to shop smartly, not necessarily, not shop at all. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3579546
> View attachment 3579546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! right size, right quality and a great piece to transition from day to evening, with a removable strap. . Thank goodness for the sales!



Beautiful bag, Mina! I am glad that you found your perfect bag! I think that it was worth the wait. Is it Sophie Hulme? May I ask the dimensions?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3579546
> View attachment 3579546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! right size, right quality and a great piece to transition from day to evening, with a removable strap. . Thank goodness for the sales!


Very sophisticated! 
Would you mind posting a pic to show us the size? Apologies for being so curious!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, Mina! I am glad that you found your perfect bag! I think that it was worth the wait. Is it Sophie Hulme? May I ask the dimensions?



Thanks Mimmy! It is indeed from Sophie Hulme, I was very impressed with the quality of the craftsmanship and the leather. I also like the fact that there is no logo. 
The size is 23 cm w x 16.5 cm h x 2 cm depth (still fits loads!). It goes well with my frame and height of 5.2 ( standing very very tall) 



Marylin said:


> Very sophisticated!
> Would you mind posting a pic to show us the size? Apologies for being so curious!



Thanks Marylin!
I am not very good at taking pictures, so I am posting a picture from mytheresa.com to show you the proportion, hope it is ok!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Mimmy! It is indeed from Sophie Hulme, I was very impressed with the quality of the craftsmanship and the leather. I also like the fact that there is no logo.
> The size is 23 cm w x 16.5 cm h x 2 cm depth (still fits loads!). It goes well with my frame and height of 5.2 ( standing very very tall)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marylin!
> I am not very good at taking pictures, so I am posting a picture from mytheresa.com to show you the proportion, hope it is ok!


Thanks, Mina. It is indeed very, very pretty. So is the dress btw....
I'm so glad you found just what you wanted.  You really are a determined shopper. I like that!


----------



## Pishi

Happy Friday, ladies. I don't have anything to report other than that my husband asked what I wanted for my birthday...and I said quite honestly, "your undying love and that's it."  Haha! Anyway, I told him I didn't want anything for my birthday. Who am I and when was I alien body-snatched?!  And I meant it. So we are just going to dinner. And I will enjoy what I purchased recently. I did start planting hints about Gianvito Rossi shoes in Milan! [emoji48]


----------



## LVk8

Hiya tacos! 

Just got back from a relaxing trip to Mexico.  The only thing I bought while there was a hat & sunscreen.  Shopping my closet I also didn't buy anything new for my trip where in the past I would have justified something cute / small like a Target bikini.  I'm also tired of clutter & looking to lighten the load generally.  

I don't know that I could go a whole year not shopping but I think I could definitely end the year with less clothing items than I started the year with.  Still love Stylebook!  It's helping me create lots of ideas from my own clothes it's amazing.  I'm also wearing a light sweater jacket that I haven't uploaded yet.


----------



## Mimmy

Hi all!

It's been a bit quiet on this thread, so everyone must be diligently shopping their own closets! I thought that this would be a low budget month for me, but within the past week, I made a few purchases. 

Some Manolo Blahnik mules, that I love! [emoji173] A couple of tops/tees to replace some that were showing some wear. A jacket that I have not received yet, but think will be a nice addition to my wardrobe. 

I may not include the jacket in my budget. I may call it a birthday present from me, to me! [emoji512] Maybe that is "cheating" though! [emoji6]


----------



## LVk8

Congrats Mimmy that is awesome!  I took 3 tubs of household goods to the fancy Goodwill last night & came home with several photo frames and a really nice black leather jacket.  It needs a little bit of restoration but it would have been a crime to leave it behind considering (a) it fits amazingly (b) $9.99.  Already a contender for deal of the year!

I am going to try to see if I can do a full year of recycling my wardrobe.  If I need to replace something I have to consign or trade or give away something else.  Putting all my outfits in Stylebook it's very clear like what Pishi was saying that I truly don't "need" anything.  Plus it feels like I have a million new things in my closet now that I can play with & mix up the pieces in the app.  Definitely it's my goal to end the year with less clothes than I started.  But I'm also starting to play on "hard" mode with this exercise because I've donated & cleaned out a lot of low quality material / repeat item / wardrobe overflow etc over the last couple of years that I've been more mindful of my shopping habits.  Last year I was loosely doing this but making a lot of rule exceptions, this year I'll see if I can really make it work.

I will say that investing in closet organization has taken me far in how I feel about shopping my wardrobe.  Kind of like Stylebook it just feels easier like I can see and find my clothes easily so I'm not wasting time frustrated with my wardrobe choices.  On top of having CA Closets out to do up the interior, I swapped all my hangers to the huggables & could fit many more comfortably, feels relaxed and roomy in there.  Not like some of the prior chaos closets I have lived with!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been a bit quiet on this thread, so everyone must be diligently shopping their own closets! I thought that this would be a low budget month for me, but within the past week, I made a few purchases.
> 
> Some Manolo Blahnik mules, that I love! [emoji173] A couple of tops/tees to replace some that were showing some wear. A jacket that I have not received yet, but think will be a nice addition to my wardrobe.
> 
> I may not include the jacket in my budget. I may call it a birthday present from me, to me! [emoji512] Maybe that is "cheating" though! [emoji6]


 Well, happy birthday to you then! And the shoes are absolutely stunning!! Can't wait to see everything else!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Well, happy birthday to you then! And the shoes are absolutely stunning!! Can't wait to see everything else!



Thanks, Marylin! My birthday is actually next month. I guess I'm just warming up. [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! My birthday is actually next month. I guess I'm just warming up. [emoji23]


You're an Aquarius then? Hope you don't mind I'm asking.


----------



## Marylin

Still working on my 7-times-wear list. It is so cold everyday, that I might have to move a few items into next month or when it's warmer,  but I'm making good use of my warm dresses and scarves. Still love this dress I got over a year ago at anthropology. I'm of course wearing it with boots and tights and a huge scarf... and I'm of course not looking this slim, but the dress is pretty...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> You're an Aquarius then? Hope you don't mind I'm asking.


Yes, I am an Aquarius, February 13th. 


Marylin said:


> Still working on my 7-times-wear list. It is so cold everyday, that I might have to move a few items into next month or when it's warmer,  but I'm making good use of my warm dresses and scarves. Still love this dress I got over a year ago at anthropology. I'm of course wearing it with boots and tights and a huge scarf... and I'm of course not looking this slim, but the dress is pretty...
> View attachment 3584431


This dress is beautiful, Marylin. I am pretty certain that it looks better on you than on the model. [emoji7]

I am also trying to rotate through my less worn items. Wore a pair of loafers that I don't wear much. They are comfortable and perfect for work. 

I actually know why I don't wear these much. Once when I wore them, DH said "those look like old lady" shoes. He is an honest critic, so it usually doesn't bother me; for some reason this comment stuck though. I don't want to give you the wrong idea though, he is also very complimentary if he likes an outfit.


----------



## Mimmy

This is the very simple outfit that I wore them with. Maybe the shoes look more conservative than my usual choices?


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gone a year without buying new clothes (beyond necessities)?


i've never, but i've gone a year without buying bags. This year, if possible, i'd like to go a year without buying shoes. I found my perfect black ankle boots last year and they were wardrobe changing. I don't forsee having to buy anything unless a staple is worn out. I'd be so happy to have a shoe-less purchase year this year! and then next year I'll work on not buying anything for a year except for serious wardrobe staple replacements. 



Pishi said:


> What an interesting question!  I've been pondering the same thing.  In 2015 I was under more straightened circumstances, and all my money went to pay the mortgage.  So I didn't have much to spend, and what I did I tried to do carefully.  But even then I found a way to buy two pairs of Gianvito Rossi pumps at full price, plus other stuff.  After the excess of spending from Thanksgiving of 2016 onwards (including the Akris), I've been giving consideration to assuming my closet is closed to non-essential purchases.  I've been considering category by category:
> 
> --_Do I need any more jeans?_  No, I just bought two more pairs, I have sizes to span my current size and my up-one size, I have fitted, I have somewhat loose, I have dark wash, I have light, and I am going to put them all in Stylebook to remind me!
> --_Do I need any more shoes? _ Um.  No.  I got my wishlist pair of leopard print, DH bought me a pair of Valentino's (per the orange Akris jacket picture), and I feel so guiltily replete right now that I don't need any expensive shoes.  I even have enough mid-price summer sandals, 3 pairs of walking sneakers like Converse, and three pair of airport flats.  I only want one pair of burnt orange heels to replace a pair that broke a year ago, but I don't need them.
> --_Do I need any more black dresses?_  No. Hells no.
> --_Do I need any more party dresses/skirts? _ See above.  I don't have the lifestyle to support it, and I have enough variety.
> --_Do I need any more office pants?_ Well, I could use a pair of grey slacks, but I don't technically need anything.
> --_Do I need any more office skirts?_  I am missing some colors like red, but I can make do with what I have.
> --_Do I need any more office dresses?_  No.
> --_Do I need any more tops, sweaters, etc?_  Not really.
> --_Do I need a new purse?_  I haven't bought one in years.  I really would like that Akris bag.  Maybe.  But it wouldn't kill me to wait.
> 
> So here's where I have arrived. I think what I NEED right now is a couple months at a minimum to absorb and enjoy what I have, and to reprioritize my closet.  And to have this inflammation of guilty pleasure sort of recede into a happy pleasure and then just a day to day contentment.  I am also considering banning myself from NAP's summer sale.  My consideration of what is essential versus  non-essential includes makeup, too.  I need no new makeup.  By not buying clothes now, it will allow me to save money for my trip to Italy in September, where I am more likely to find interesting and unusual accessories.
> 
> Initial thoughts, but I'm seriously considering that no shopping thing for the entire year in my desire to achieve zen-like superpowers over myself!  Such ambition!    I know I will need to leave myself a few outs.  So I am planning this year on a new perfume purchase (Le Labo Santal 33 if you're curious), one or two lipsticks as they catch my eye (Tom Ford has some great colors and is a splurge), and probably either a pair of Aquazurra's or Gianvito Rossi's, depending on which city I end up in in Italy.


i enjoyed reading your list! I also have a list that I don't need and i review it every few days as a reminder. I really don't need anything especially since I started the year with 3 new purchases that are definitely wardrobe staples and items I have been missing, but trying to do without. 



Marylin said:


> Shopping my own wardrobe. I've been working on wearing clothes that are quite new and those I've had for a while,  but for some reason still were worn less than 7 times. After reading that the average wear of a piece of clothing is 7 times or less, before it gets thrown away, I wanted to make sure this doesn't happen to my things.
> This was today's outfit. Borrowed the Example pic on Pinterest and thought I'd try to recreate the look.
> View attachment 3578402
> 
> 
> I bought the blouse and vest in December at my favorite outlet for an incredible price. The vest was marked down 300%. It's freezing in Germany.


love the look!



MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3579546
> View attachment 3579546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! right size, right quality and a great piece to transition from day to evening, with a removable strap. . Thank goodness for the sales!


beautiful!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I started the year off to a good start - I managed to find 3 wardrobe staples at amazing prices from Club Monaco: black pencil skirt, faux leather skirt, and gray top. These are items that have been in the back of my mind but I've been trying to do without until I found them at a good price. These are really staples and I really should have bought them waaay earlier, but patience pays off since I got all three items for less than $100 inclu tax. They really completed my wardrobe staples for my work outfits. There is a turtleneck in there and while I've said before that I can't do turtlenecks, this one is thin enough for layering when it really gets cold so there's not a lot of bulk near my short neck.


----------



## terebina786

I really want to join this.  I have a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad shoe problem and sometimes I shop unnecessarily when I'm bored.  I think a big part of the problem of me "shopping my own closet" is that my stuff is ALL over the place right now.  Hubby and I bought a new place mid-last year and the plan was to turn the extra bedroom into a closet but life happened - our wedding, other peoples weddings, honeymoon, car accident, etc.. Now we're in January and we just finalized our new car and the next thing, come hell or high water, is putting my closet in.

Another big thing was that I put on weight... I went from a size 4/6 to a size 6/8 sometimes a 10.  I've resolved myself to know that I will never be a size 4 again (I was basically not eating to stay that thin, which is not natural to me) so I did half a purge of clothes I'll never fit into again, I need to complete the purge. Oh, I also have A LOT of jeans.

Once my closet goes in, I'll have a better idea of all the things I own and I'm going to make a serious attempt to not shop for the rest of the year.  I'm a very basic with my clothes but I have a few patterned pieces.  I'm excited to finally see all my things in one place again!


----------



## eggtartapproved

terebina786 said:


> I really want to join this.  I have a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad shoe problem and sometimes I shop unnecessarily when I'm bored.  I think a big part of the problem of me "shopping my own closet" is that my stuff is ALL over the place right now.  Hubby and I bought a new place mid-last year and the plan was to turn the extra bedroom into a closet but life happened - our wedding, other peoples weddings, honeymoon, car accident, etc.. Now we're in January and we just finalized our new car and the next thing, come hell or high water, is putting my closet in.
> 
> Another big thing was that I put on weight... I went from a size 4/6 to a size 6/8 sometimes a 10.  I've resolved myself to know that I will never be a size 4 again (I was basically not eating to stay that thin, which is not natural to me) so I did half a purge of clothes I'll never fit into again, I need to complete the purge. Oh, I also have A LOT of jeans.
> 
> Once my closet goes in, I'll have a better idea of all the things I own and I'm going to make a serious attempt to not shop for the rest of the year.  I'm a very basic with my clothes but I have a few patterned pieces.  I'm excited to finally see all my things in one place again!


Looking forward to share in on your journey! I went through the same thing with the sizing thing (same sizes as you too haha) and it took a while to accept, but once I did and actuayl started shopping for things that fit properly, I also felt a lot better and was able to let go of a lot more that were hanging around. Good luck with your closet!


----------



## terebina786

eggtartapproved said:


> Looking forward to share in on your journey! I went through the same thing with the sizing thing (same sizes as you too haha) and it took a while to accept, but once I did and actuayl started shopping for things that fit properly, I also felt a lot better and was able to let go of a lot more that were hanging around. Good luck with your closet!



Thanks! I did notice as I went up in size pencil skirts were actually pencil skirts! LOL.. Not sure if that makes sense but because I was wearing a size 6 and sometimes 4 I guess for my height it wasn't normal and everything was just too short.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Yes, I am an Aquarius, February 13th.
> 
> This dress is beautiful, Marylin. I am pretty certain that it looks better on you than on the model. [emoji7]
> 
> I am also trying to rotate through my less worn items. Wore a pair of loafers that I don't wear much. They are comfortable and perfect for work.
> 
> I actually know why I don't wear these much. Once when I wore them, DH said "those look like old lady" shoes. He is an honest critic, so it usually doesn't bother me; for some reason this comment stuck though. I don't want to give you the wrong idea though, he is also very complimentary if he likes an outfit.
> View attachment 3584954



Well, sometimes they're right, sometimes they're not.. 
I guess these shoes are not exactly like your new mules..., but hey, depends on who wears them, right? On you, they're totally stylish for sure!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I started the year off to a good start - I managed to find 3 wardrobe staples at amazing prices from Club Monaco: black pencil skirt, faux leather skirt, and gray top. These are items that have been in the back of my mind but I've been trying to do without until I found them at a good price. These are really staples and I really should have bought them waaay earlier, but patience pays off since I got all three items for less than $100 inclu tax. They really completed my wardrobe staples for my work outfits. There is a turtleneck in there and while I've said before that I can't do turtlenecks, this one is thin enough for layering when it really gets cold so there's not a lot of bulk near my short neck.
> View attachment 3585536
> View attachment 3585537
> View attachment 3585538


I've seen your neck in pictures. It's not short! You can wear turtlenecks!
And the skirts are great!!


----------



## LVk8

Welcome @terebina786 !!  I'll share that a few years ago I was going through some stuff, put on some pounds in the range of what you are talking about & when I got real about what did and did not fit in my wardrobe anymore, I saved a box of my very favorites as goal clothes.  Then when I took the weight back off last year it was the best "shopping day" ever to open my box and get to wear my old favorites again.  Granted I'd do this with some of your hard 6's not the 2-4's that you know are unrealistic.  But anyway totally agree, get rid of the stuff that doesn't fit - even if it's out of your closet & into a box elsewhere in your home for awhile - because you don't need your closet to frustrate you while getting dressed on a daily basis.

@eggtartapproved cute!  I am picking up my leather skirt today from the tailor I cannot WAIT 

I also think I'm set on shoes for a good long while.  As of last week I have no more high heels at all other than 2 pairs of wedges.  Finally followed through on the full purge!  My chiropractor will be pleased.  But I'm happy with the variety of color & style that I have in shoes (roughly 20 pairs).  Around the holidays I bought a new pair of flat nude studded sandals to replace the two heels (one metallic, one nude) that I was planning to let go.  Basically the Sam Edelman version of Valentino Rockstuds.





@Mimmy love the bell sleeves so cute!  I have 2 floral tops that I love too, trying to branch out from "stripes are my ride & die print!"

...said the woman wearing a striped dress


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> I really want to join this.  I have a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad shoe problem and sometimes I shop unnecessarily when I'm bored.  I think a big part of the problem of me "shopping my own closet" is that my stuff is ALL over the place right now.  Hubby and I bought a new place mid-last year and the plan was to turn the extra bedroom into a closet but life happened - our wedding, other peoples weddings, honeymoon, car accident, etc.. Now we're in January and we just finalized our new car and the next thing, come hell or high water, is putting my closet in.
> 
> Another big thing was that I put on weight... I went from a size 4/6 to a size 6/8 sometimes a 10.  I've resolved myself to know that I will never be a size 4 again (I was basically not eating to stay that thin, which is not natural to me) so I did half a purge of clothes I'll never fit into again, I need to complete the purge. Oh, I also have A LOT of jeans.
> 
> Once my closet goes in, I'll have a better idea of all the things I own and I'm going to make a serious attempt to not shop for the rest of the year.  I'm a very basic with my clothes but I have a few patterned pieces.  I'm excited to finally see all my things in one place again!



I hear you about the shoes! Welcome to the thread then! First step always is to take inventory and it seems like you're doing just that. Nice thing about gaining weight is that a lot of clothes actually look much better. For Pencil skirts and everything off-shoulder a woman needs curves!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Yes, I am an Aquarius, February 13th.
> 
> This dress is beautiful, Marylin. I am pretty certain that it looks better on you than on the model. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3584954



Just saw this, sorry, I didn't reply!
I knew it! You had to be. My very best, dearest friend's birthday also is February 13th. He's the kindest, smartest, most polite and most honest person in the world - I would not want to share his closet though... (his partner though has a wardrobe full of fantastic designer clothes)

Oh and thanks for your compliment, also something you and he have in common, he would also say things like that.


----------



## Mimmy

terebina786 said:


> I really want to join this.  I have a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad shoe problem and sometimes I shop unnecessarily when I'm bored.  I think a big part of the problem of me "shopping my own closet" is that my stuff is ALL over the place right now.  Hubby and I bought a new place mid-last year and the plan was to turn the extra bedroom into a closet but life happened - our wedding, other peoples weddings, honeymoon, car accident, etc.. Now we're in January and we just finalized our new car and the next thing, come hell or high water, is putting my closet in.
> 
> Another big thing was that I put on weight... I went from a size 4/6 to a size 6/8 sometimes a 10.  I've resolved myself to know that I will never be a size 4 again (I was basically not eating to stay that thin, which is not natural to me) so I did half a purge of clothes I'll never fit into again, I need to complete the purge. Oh, I also have A LOT of jeans.
> 
> Once my closet goes in, I'll have a better idea of all the things I own and I'm going to make a serious attempt to not shop for the rest of the year.  I'm a very basic with my clothes but I have a few patterned pieces.  I'm excited to finally see all my things in one place again!



Welcome, terebina! I think that you will find that you are in good company. 

I really have a weakness for shoes also! I am working on it though.[emoji6]

Would like to see some of your clothing, once you have your closet in place.[emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

@eggtartapproved I think the staple items that you found are great! I no longer have a leather skirt; I would love to see some outfits that you come up with![emoji7]

@LVk8 Thanks for the top compliment. I am trying to branch out from stripes as well. I like your phrase, "ride and die print"! Cute dress too!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Just saw this, sorry, I didn't reply!
> I knew it! You had to be. My very best, dearest friend's birthday also is February 13th. He's the kindest, smartest, most polite and most honest person in the world - I would not want to share his closet though... (his partner though has a wardrobe full of fantastic designer clothes)
> 
> Oh and thanks for your compliment, also something you and he have in common, he would also say things like that.



What a coincidence that your dear friend's birthday is February 13th too. I hope that I have some of the attributes that he does. Aquarians are supposed to be artistic/creative too. I like to think that I am creative in putting together outfits![emoji173]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> What a coincidence that your dear friend's birthday is February 13th too. I hope that I have some of the attributes that he does. Aquarians are supposed to be artistic/creative too. I like to think that I am creative in putting together outfits![emoji173]


Definitely! Creativity seems to be one of the outstanding attributes of the Aquariuses I know. My friend is a mathematician and piano player. Another one, whose birthday is on the 15th, is a musician as well. So yes, it's very true what you're saying.  None of them can create an outfit quite like you do though. (That Must be the male Aquarius' deficit...)


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Definitely! Creativity seems to be one of the outstanding attributes of the Aquariuses I know. My friend is a mathematician and piano player. Another one, whose birthday is on the 15th, is a musician as well. So yes, it's very true what you're saying.  None of them can create an outfit quite like you do though. (That Must be the male Aquarius' deficit...)



Aww, thank you, Marylin! [emoji8]


----------



## ampavlinac

Mimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been a bit quiet on this thread, so everyone must be diligently shopping their own closets! I thought that this would be a low budget month for me, but within the past week, I made a few purchases.
> 
> Some Manolo Blahnik mules, that I love! [emoji173] A couple of tops/tees to replace some that were showing some wear. A jacket that I have not received yet, but think will be a nice addition to my wardrobe.
> 
> I may not include the jacket in my budget. I may call it a birthday present from me, to me! [emoji512] Maybe that is "cheating" though! [emoji6]



I used Christmas and "side hustle" job money to order that Elizabeth Suzann dress. I ordered it on the 13th and it has a 3-4 week lead so I am waiting (almost) patiently. I *did* get a $17 sweater from American Apparel and a dress from Salvation Army that I plan on dyeing to have for the summer, but other than that no purchases

..... Also, I haven't had any changes since my last update  and I have a Dr. appointment the 15th. If that all goes well, the next purchase I am budgeting for is this: http://storq.com/collections/basics. I've been obsessively planning a 16 piece capsule wardrobe to last me this spring/summer, and I am looking forward to sharing that with you all once I'm done .


----------



## Mimmy

ampavlinac said:


> I used Christmas and "side hustle" job money to order that Elizabeth Suzann dress. I ordered it on the 13th and it has a 3-4 week lead so I am waiting (almost) patiently. I *did* get a $17 sweater from American Apparel and a dress from Salvation Army that I plan on dyeing to have for the summer, but other than that no purchases
> 
> ..... Also, I haven't had any changes since my last update  and I have a Dr. appointment the 15th. If that all goes well, the next purchase I am budgeting for is this: http://storq.com/collections/basics. I've been obsessively planning a 16 piece capsule wardrobe to last me this spring/summer, and I am looking forward to sharing that with you all once I'm done .



Ahh, congrats, ampavlinac! Can't wait for your dress to arrive and looking forward to seeing your Spring/Summer capsule wardrobe! [emoji3]


----------



## eggtartapproved

terebina786 said:


> Thanks! I did notice as I went up in size pencil skirts were actually pencil skirts! LOL.. Not sure if that makes sense but because I was wearing a size 6 and sometimes 4 I guess for my height it wasn't normal and everything was just too short.


i COMPLETELY know what you mean lol. 



LVk8 said:


> @eggtartapproved cute!  I am picking up my leather skirt today from the tailor I cannot WAIT
> 
> I also think I'm set on shoes for a good long while.  As of last week I have no more high heels at all other than 2 pairs of wedges.  Finally followed through on the full purge!  My chiropractor will be pleased.  But I'm happy with the variety of color & style that I have in shoes (roughly 20 pairs).  Around the holidays I bought a new pair of flat nude studded sandals to replace the two heels (one metallic, one nude) that I was planning to let go.  Basically the Sam Edelman version of Valentino Rockstuds.


that skirt and the ankle boots I've gotten have been wardrobe changing haha. Wow, I can't believe you went through with a full purge! How many shoes are you left with now? That is amazing.. I should probably do that, I have way too many heels than I even wear on a yearly basis. But I love my shoes lol. cute sandals!



Mimmy said:


> @eggtartapproved I think the staple items that you found are great! I no longer have a leather skirt; I would love to see some outfits that you come up with![emoji7]


Thank you! I know, I've been so bad with posting any outfits. I really need to get back on that. I'll make more of an effort haha. 



ampavlinac said:


> I used Christmas and "side hustle" job money to order that Elizabeth Suzann dress. I ordered it on the 13th and it has a 3-4 week lead so I am waiting (almost) patiently. I *did* get a $17 sweater from American Apparel and a dress from Salvation Army that I plan on dyeing to have for the summer, but other than that no purchases
> 
> ..... Also, I haven't had any changes since my last update  and I have a Dr. appointment the 15th. If that all goes well, the next purchase I am budgeting for is this: http://storq.com/collections/basics. I've been obsessively planning a 16 piece capsule wardrobe to last me this spring/summer, and I am looking forward to sharing that with you all once I'm done .


Can't wait to see the new additions, and I'm looking forward to seeing your 16 piece capsule! =)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Just realized I'm wearing the turtleneck and black ankle boots. This is how I styled it for a lazy casual Friday. I need to get jeans that cuff better, or get these hemmed. Probably will get these hemmed, I don't really want to add another pair of jeans to my closet.

@Marylin it's cuz I tend to wear vnecks


----------



## ampavlinac

eggtartapproved said:


> Just realized I'm wearing the turtleneck and black ankle boots. This is how I styled it for a lazy casual Friday. I need to get jeans that cuff better, or get these hemmed. Probably will get these hemmed, I don't really want to add another pair of jeans to my closet.
> View attachment 3587629


Love that scarf trick! I think either hemming them or pressing them will help them lay the way you want!


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> I used Christmas and "side hustle" job money to order that Elizabeth Suzann dress. I ordered it on the 13th and it has a 3-4 week lead so I am waiting (almost) patiently. I *did* get a $17 sweater from American Apparel and a dress from Salvation Army that I plan on dyeing to have for the summer, but other than that no purchases
> 
> ..... Also, I haven't had any changes since my last update  and I have a Dr. appointment the 15th. If that all goes well, the next purchase I am budgeting for is this: http://storq.com/collections/basics. I've been obsessively planning a 16 piece capsule wardrobe to last me this spring/summer, and I am looking forward to sharing that with you all once I'm done .


Can't wait to see, what you come up with for your capsule and how you style it!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Just realized I'm wearing the turtleneck and black ankle boots. This is how I styled it for a lazy casual Friday. I need to get jeans that cuff better, or get these hemmed. Probably will get these hemmed, I don't really want to add another pair of jeans to my closet.
> 
> @Marylin it's cuz I tend to wear vnecks
> View attachment 3587629



Wow! I first thought you're wearing a really pretty vest. You're also creating a v-neck line by doing this. Smart girl!  And say what you want, turtlenecks look good on you! The trick really is to keep the hair off the shoulders. I don't like wearing turtlenecks with my hair down. They get all tangled in the neck and it makes me look like I have no neck.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ampavlinac said:


> Love that scarf trick! I think either hemming them or pressing them will help them lay the way you want!





Marylin said:


> Wow! I first thought you're wearing a really pretty vest. You're also creating a v-neck line by doing this. Smart girl!  And say what you want, turtlenecks look good on you! The trick really is to keep the hair off the shoulders. I don't like wearing turtlenecks with my hair down. They get all tangled in the neck and it makes me look like I have no neck.



Thank you ladies, haha. The scarf trick was really due to laziness - before I walked out of the house I realized my bra was slightly showing from under my top but I didn't want to change so I used the scarf to cover it up lolol.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you ladies, haha. The scarf trick was really due to laziness - before I walked out of the house I realized my bra was slightly showing from under my top but I didn't want to change so I used the scarf to cover it up lolol.


Happy accident then.


----------



## Marylin

I'm still working on wearing everything at least seven times. For a brunch with friends I wore a sweater that was in my donate pile for years. The color is a bit too pale for my fair skin and it's quite short, which makes my upper body look very short. The length I can't change, but with a pink jacket the color is fine.


----------



## LVk8

eggtartapproved said:


> How many shoes are you left with now? That is amazing.



4 work flats - red suede ballet, camel nubuck loafers, turquoise cutout pointy flats, patent blue wingtip oxfords

3 sandals - 2 gladiator style, one nude with studs one brown, 1 metallic ankle strap 

3 flip flops - 2 Havaianas, 1 Fit Flop 

2 wedges, 1 taupe, 1 blue 

2 tall moto boots, one black one brown

2 pairs of TOMS, one flat one fuzzy on the inside ankle boot

2 sneakers, Adidas sambas & purple Merrills

1 pair cowboy boots 

1 pair green Hunter wellingtons


----------



## dreamlet

LVk8 said:


> 4 work flats - red suede ballet, camel nubuck loafers, turquoise cutout pointy flats, patent blue wingtip oxfords
> 
> 3 sandals - 2 gladiator style, one nude with studs one brown, 1 metallic ankle strap
> 
> 3 flip flops - 2 Havaianas, 1 Fit Flop
> 
> 2 wedges, 1 taupe, 1 blue
> 
> 2 tall moto boots, one black one brown
> 
> 2 pairs of TOMS, one flat one fuzzy on the inside ankle boot
> 
> 2 sneakers, Adidas sambas & purple Merrills
> 
> 1 pair cowboy boots
> 
> 1 pair green Hunter wellingtons


 
I'm impressed with your ability to get rid of your heels! I rarely wear mine but still hold onto them "just in case". I've been buying only flats/low heeled boots for a while but I've held onto some shoes that I definitely haven't worn in a long time. I'm due for a shoe purge, and should be more realistic about what I am likely to wear in the future.


----------



## Parisluxury

This is something I really need to work on ie shopping from my closet and styling my clothes better. It is soooo hard and just so easy to go shopping. I actually feel sad if I can't go shopping. I may have a problem haha


----------



## LVk8

I did a true purge a few years ago on the begging and pleading of my physical therapist but still had these two pairs left.  In 2016 I wore my nude heels in a wedding where I was a bridesmaid last summer & I wore the metallic heels twice, once for a museum gala last winter and once for a holiday party last month (and danced for hours and paid for it later).  Other than the wedding where we had to look uniform for photos I could have worn interesting sandals with those outfits instead.  Which is what I did for all the other cocktail / formal events I attended last year.  No need to aggravate an old injury, so not worth it!  I'm too young to sacrifice the structural integrity of my body forever for an extra 3-5" in height for a night.


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, are denim dresses really versatile ? I am thinking they could work well with layers with the UK weather. It'd be great to hear your experiences and suggestions if you have any . I like both options


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3590224
> Ladies, are denim dresses really versatile ? I am thinking they could work well with layers with the UK weather. It'd be great to hear your experiences and suggestions if you have any . I like both options


Really, really would love a denim dress,  but DH is so against it, he doesn't want to be seen with me wearing one...
Still...
I like the first option better, but that's because it looks more adult. I think both are great and you'd have a lot of options for sure. I do think it's important to make an effort to make them look stylish and not too casual. I can see a tight turtleneck underneath e.g. And a long knit coat just as much as sandals and a belt for summer. Will you get one?


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3590224
> Ladies, are denim dresses really versatile ? I am thinking they could work well with layers with the UK weather. It'd be great to hear your experiences and suggestions if you have any . I like both options



I have a simple Zara denim shift. It has been one of my best purchases. I also like the first dress, Mina. Here are some examples of how I have styled mine.


----------



## Marylin

Parisluxury said:


> This is something I really need to work on ie shopping from my closet and styling my clothes better. It is soooo hard and just so easy to go shopping. I actually feel sad if I can't go shopping. I may have a problem haha


Shopping your closet will become much easier, once you know what you've got. And once you do it's so much fun to reinvent your clothes.  Have you taken inventory yet?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I have a simple Zara denim shift. It has been one of my best purchases. I also like the first dress, Mina. Here are some examples of how I have styled mine.
> View attachment 3590290
> View attachment 3590291
> View attachment 3590292


Every single one of these looks makes me want a denim dress even more. At least I have one in pure shared closet...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Every single one of these looks makes me want a denim dress even more. At least I have one in pure shared closet...



Thanks, Marylin. Your DH need never know, you have one in our shared closet. [emoji6]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Really, really would love a denim dress,  but DH is so against it, he doesn't want to be seen with me wearing one...
> Still...
> I like the first option better, but that's because it looks more adult. I think both are great and you'd have a lot of options for sure. I do think it's important to make an effort to make them look stylish and not too casual. I can see a tight turtleneck underneath e.g. And a long knit coat just as much as sandals and a belt for summer. Will you get one?



Maybe! I am not sure weather I should add a maxi dress or a denim tunic/ dress  to the wardrobe in the next couple of months. I noticed that long oversize shirts seem to be on trend now and wonder if this could be archieved with the right denim dress as welll - I may face some resistance from my other half as well... I really like your styling suggestions. 



Mimmy said:


> I have a simple Zara denim shift. It has been one of my best purchases. I also like the first dress, Mina. Here are some examples of how I have styled mine.
> View attachment 3590290
> View attachment 3590291
> View attachment 3590292



Mimmy you are a star! Thank you for sharing the examples, very useful! That scarf is stunning, the colours are lovely!
Do you also wear it during the cold weather?


----------



## ampavlinac

Marylin said:


> Really, really would love a denim dress,  but DH is so against it, he doesn't want to be seen with me wearing one...
> Still...
> I like the first option better, but that's because it looks more adult. I think both are great and you'd have a lot of options for sure. I do think it's important to make an effort to make them look stylish and not too casual. I can see a tight turtleneck underneath e.g. And a long knit coat just as much as sandals and a belt for summer. Will you get one?



Just tell him it's *chambray*, not denim .


----------



## Marylin

ampavlinac said:


> Just tell him it's *chambray*, not denim .





Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin. Your DH need never know, you have one in our shared closet. [emoji6]


Ha! You girls are smart!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Maybe! I am not sure weather I should add a maxi dress or a denim tunic/ dress  to the wardrobe in the next couple of months. I noticed that long oversize shirts seem to be on trend now and wonder if this could be archieved with the right denim dress as welll - I may face some resistance from my other half as well... I really like your styling suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Mimmy you are a star! Thank you for sharing the examples, very useful! That scarf is stunning, the colours are lovely!
> Do you also wear it during the cold weather?



Thanks, Mina! It doesn't get very cold in FL, but yes, I wear it in the Winter with tights, boots and a leather jacket. ☃️ I haven't done it yet, but I could also wear a light turtleneck under it.


----------



## Marylin

Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
> What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
> I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.
> View attachment 3590966



This is really special! It's a great addition and I am sure that you'll be able to use in several outfits! 

I have been very lucky with the sales and bought the majority of the items that I planned to buy on the first 3 months -  I replaced a silk blouse and a cashmere cardi, finally added a bag and purchased biker boots. Budget is ok, hopefully I will find the fifth item in March.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This is really special! It's a great addition and I am sure that you'll be able to use in several outfits!
> 
> I have been very lucky with the sales and bought the majority of the items that I planned to buy on the first 3 months -  I replaced a silk blouse and a cashmere cardi, finally added a bag and purchased biker boots. Budget is ok, hopefully I will find the fifth item in March.


Thanks Mina, the dark pearls are navy, which really was missing in my jewelry box. 

Lucky you for getting your things on sale. It's really best to buy the basics on sale. Smart girl! I really should do a wish list and have it with me. I could do with another turtleneck, warm boots that are not uggs! and a down coat,  which I should have gotten on sale and will have all forgotten about when it's time to shop for winter clothes again.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mina, the dark pearls are navy, which really was missing in my jewelry box.
> 
> Lucky you for getting your things on sale. It's really best to buy the basics on sale. Smart girl! I really should do a wish list and have it with me. I could do with another turtleneck, warm boots that are not uggs! and a down coat,  which I should have gotten on sale and will have all forgotten about when it's time to shop for winter clothes again.



Navy pearls! Navy and cream is a very elegant combination, very nice for Spring! It's a great idea to choose a designer  and have a jewellery collection, you are very smart! I have an old book about costume jewellery, I really want to build up my collection.

Budget is great to keep financial track, however a wishlist can be very helpful to stay focused on the right purchases. I am not sure I have been a smart shopper so far as  the old cardi was 3 sizes too big and could not be rescued but I could have resized the old blouse and kept on using it. Still, it will be resized, but as a summer top...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
> What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
> I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.
> View attachment 3590966



Simply stunning, Marylin! Another beautiful Chanel purchase. 

I definitely bought in January. 3 tops, a pair of mules and a leather jacket. I am still on budget, but have 2 more months to get through in this quarter!


----------



## bakeacookie

I didn't buy anything this month! 

Kinda makes up for December.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3590224
> Ladies, are denim dresses really versatile ? I am thinking they could work well with layers with the UK weather. It'd be great to hear your experiences and suggestions if you have any . I like both options


i really like the outfits u posted but my fave is the top choice! 



Mimmy said:


> I have a simple Zara denim shift. It has been one of my best purchases. I also like the first dress, Mina. Here are some examples of how I have styled mine.
> View attachment 3590290
> View attachment 3590291
> View attachment 3590292


love these outfits!



Marylin said:


> Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
> What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
> I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.
> View attachment 3590966


gorgeous!



bakeacookie said:


> I didn't buy anything this month!
> 
> Kinda makes up for December.


Way to go bake!

I'm 3 in for January per previous post - all wardrobe staples for work so I'm quite pleased. Already been wearing them lots! I also did let go of a few items too so I'm not gaining anything in numbers, yay!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Navy pearls! Navy and cream is a very elegant combination, very nice for Spring! It's a great idea to choose a designer  and have a jewellery collection, you are very smart! I have an old book about costume jewellery, I really want to build up my collection.
> 
> Budget is great to keep financial track, however a wishlist can be very helpful to stay focused on the right purchases. I am not sure I have been a smart shopper so far as  the old cardi was 3 sizes too big and could not be rescued but I could have resized the old blouse and kept on using it. Still, it will be resized, but as a summer top...



Thanks Mina for giving me absolution. Chanel necklaces are one of my few vices. (That and chocolate.) They're more expensive than most of my real jewelry, but also so much more of a statement.

I do think you're a smart shopper, you've just lost so much weight, that you have to keep rebuying the same basics all the time. I know how that is and if feels great, doesn't it? 
As I've said before, you can't tailor everything. I did with my favorite  dresses, but some styles just don't work on every shape.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Simply stunning, Marylin! Another beautiful Chanel purchase.
> 
> I definitely bought in January. 3 tops, a pair of mules and a leather jacket. I am still on budget, but have 2 more months to get through in this quarter!


Thanks Mimmy!
The mules were totally worth it! And still being in budget with those and a leather jacket is great anyways!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I didn't buy anything this month!
> 
> Kinda makes up for December.


Atta Girl!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> i really like the outfits u posted but my fave is the top choice!
> 
> love these outfits!
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Way to go bake!
> 
> I'm 3 in for January per previous post - all wardrobe staples for work so I'm quite pleased. Already been wearing them lots! I also did let go of a few items too so I'm not gaining anything in numbers, yay!



Thanks eggtart!
I liked everything you showed us. Staples are great and since you're already getting a lot of wear out of them, even better! Maybe I should make an extra budget and list for staples?


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm already making a list of staples that will definitely need replacement come summer sales. 

Like my favorite Burberry tops. With me wearing and washing so frequently they'll be worn and old looking by summer.


----------



## dreamlet

Marylin said:


> Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
> What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
> I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.
> View attachment 3590966



The necklace is stunning! On sale, and it sounds like it filled a gap in your jewelry collection. 

The only thing I bought I January was a pair of Valentino sneakers. On sale! I wear sneakers almost every day so I know I will get a lot of wear out of them. However I am now banned from buying sneakers for the next 6 months. This was the 4th pair I've bought since October.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Marylin said:


> Hello Ladies, after I read a lot of stories about women who managed or tried to manage not to shop for a certain period of time, I was wondering if any of you guys have done it as well or would be interested to? I'm not sure if I could, but it would be worth the effort, coming up with a lot of different looks out of my own wardrobe and setting up a budget and sticking to it, which I have never tried before... Wouldn't it be fun to try it out? I would love to see your pics with different outfits made with items you already own. Hear about your ideas and sometimes your struggles to keep it chic and comfortable without adding anything to your closet. Also, I would like to know how you go after clothes, bags, shoes you REALLY want, while living on a budget. - if there already is a thread like this, please let me know. If not, care to join this one?


Omg I really need to challenge myself not shopping for a certain period of time. I'm currently cleaning out my closet and found so many things I don't even remember I owe...


----------



## Marylin

dreamlet said:


> The necklace is stunning! On sale, and it sounds like it filled a gap in your jewelry collection.
> 
> The only thing I bought I January was a pair of Valentino sneakers. On sale! I wear sneakers almost every day so I know I will get a lot of wear out of them. However I am now banned from buying sneakers for the next 6 months. This was the 4th pair I've bought since October.


Thank you, dreamlet. And welcome to shoe/sneaker ban island!


----------



## Marylin

Jessihsia said:


> Omg I really need to challenge myself not shopping for a certain period of time. I'm currently cleaning out my closet and found so many things I don't even remember I owe...


Hello Jessihsia! Best advice I can think of:  make a list of what you own, doesn't really matter how you do it.  Some of us found Stylebook useful, or any other app that helps you take inventory and keep track of what you get. Before I had Stylebook I kept a list in a little book, sometimes took pictures of outfits I liked. 
I'm not saying I  shop less, but I might shop better. Maybe...


----------



## KoalaXJ

Marylin said:


> Hello Jessihsia! Best advice I can think of:  make a list of what you own, doesn't really matter how you do it.  Some of us found Stylebook useful, or any other app that helps you take inventory and keep track of what you get. Before I had Stylebook I kept a list in a little book, sometimes took pictures of outfits I liked.
> I'm not saying I  shop less, but I might shop better. Maybe...


This is such a great idea!! I am going to download the app right now. I find I always buy stuff just because it's on sale too.... then it will just end up sitting in my closet and never get to be worn.... I really need a budget and serious help


----------



## Mimmy

Jessihsia said:


> This is such a great idea!! I am going to download the app right now. I find I always buy stuff just because it's on sale too.... then it will just end up sitting in my closet and never get to be worn.... I really need a budget and serious help



Welcome, Jessihsia! We are here to support you. [emoji3]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mina for giving me absolution. Chanel necklaces are one of my few vices. (That and chocolate.) They're more expensive than most of my real jewelry, but also so much more of a statement.
> 
> I do think you're a smart shopper, you've just lost so much weight, that you have to keep rebuying the same basics all the time. I know how that is and if feels great, doesn't it?
> As I've said before, you can't tailor everything. I did with my favorite  dresses, but some styles just don't work on every shape.



Aw, Marylin! Too kind. I am glad you found this phase great , I found it quite tiring and boring, to be honest. Ideally, I would like to tone a bit more and I need to be careful on the shape and materials that I buy. I don't want a big massive wardrobe but would  love to find add some flair and variety!


----------



## LVk8

Marylin said:


> Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
> What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
> I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.
> View attachment 3590966



I stuck to my recycling plan!

Two trips to Buffalo Exchange, gave away 1-2 bags of clothes each time (mostly poly blend tops/sweater/dresses that I kept bc the cut was cute, two pairs of heels in good condition, funky costume jewelry).  First time came home with a super cute 100% cotton southwestern crop jacket & a burgundy leather skirt.  Took both to the tailor, the jacket is perfect but the skirt needs more work.  Even though they took in the sides it was still 1-900-Mixalot in the booty region lol.  Second time came home with two light wool blend sweaters, one white to replace a formerly much loved sweater that is too pilly to wear anywhere outside the house anymore, one navy crochet crop sweater that is a great throw it over a tank between workouts/casual errands layer.   

Also took a trip to Goodwill and gave away 4 bags of household nonsense & things like old 5K tee shirts that there's no trade/consignment hope for.  Came home with a few picture frames and an amazing leather jacket for $9.99 which is an early contender for deal of the year.

Even though it's technically February now I received an email today that I have a consignment check to pick up.  You can apply checks to new purchases but I don't truly need or even theoretically want anything other than a 3" wide black belt so likely will be taking cash. 

So 5 items in, approx 7 bags of nonsense out.  Granted some of that was household item nonsense, not just clothes!  Still feels good to lighten the overall load


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Aw, Marylin! Too kind. I am glad you found this phase great , I found it quite tiring and boring, to be honest. Ideally, I would like to tone a bit more and I need to be careful on the shape and materials that I buy. I don't want a big massive wardrobe but would  love to find add some flair and variety!


Oh Mina, I hear you. I realized I will never have the one and only wardrobe. I'm fluctuating in size and taste, so I constantly have to adjust. Pants with a bit of stretch and flowy tops are usually pretty good when you're between sizes, but clothes that fit just look so much better.


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> Ok, time  to lay your cards on the table (if this is how you say it,  but you get my meaning).
> What did you buy in January? Who stuck to their budget, who went without buying anything, who needs support?
> I'll start. This was my only purchase. A Chanel necklace on sale. I think I'm addicted.
> View attachment 3590966


Hello ladies...I've been trying to stay focused and busy and haven't been on the TPF.  So in the month of January I purchased the Akris sweater jacket, and then swore I was done with shopping for a long while.  I went window shopping with my DH around my bday, and despite my best intentions, we walked out with a really cool straw hat and a basic midi black skirt with buttons down the side...both on sale, purchased for like $160 in total.  So I technically shopped after I intended to not shop.  But, I did stay away from all cosmetic/skin care purchases, ignoring the allure of new Trish McEvoy face oil and special gift sets!  I feel like I deserve a reward for that.  Ha!   

I've been getting good use out of my purchases from NAP's end of season sale.  I'm so lazy -- I haven't put stuff into Stylebook because I feel like I need the right light and the right background, blah blah blah.  I should do it so I can share some of my outfits with everyone.

Marilyn, simply beautiful necklace...love it!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies...I've been trying to stay focused and busy and haven't been on the TPF.  So in the month of January I purchased the Akris sweater jacket, and then swore I was done with shopping for a long while.  I went window shopping with my DH around my bday, and despite my best intentions, we walked out with a really cool straw hat and a basic midi black skirt with buttons down the side...both on sale, purchased for like $160 in total.  So I technically shopped after I intended to not shop.  But, I did stay away from all cosmetic/skin care purchases, ignoring the allure of new Trish McEvoy face oil and special gift sets!  I feel like I deserve a reward for that.  Ha!
> 
> I've been getting good use out of my purchases from NAP's end of season sale.  I'm so lazy -- I haven't put stuff into Stylebook because I feel like I need the right light and the right background, blah blah blah.  I should do it so I can share some of my outfits with everyone.
> 
> Marilyn, simply beautiful necklace...love it!


Thanks Pishi and congrats about getting lucky with the sales and resisting temptation! Can't wait for you to share your outfits!


----------



## terebina786

I've done a bit of shopping but it was stuff I needed.  I got a few basic long and short sleeve tees from Banana Republic, got them at an awesome sale price - black, grey and white.  I also bought a pair of Asos destroyed jeans because I love the chewed hems them.  My closet goes in next week hopefully so I'll have everything set to "shop my own wardrobe" for the rest of the year.  Seriously excited especially to see my wall of shoes!


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> I've done a bit of shopping but it was stuff I needed.  I got a few basic long and short sleeve tees from Banana Republic, got them at an awesome sale price - black, grey and white.  I also bought a pair of Asos destroyed jeans because I love the chewed hems them.  My closet goes in next week hopefully so I'll have everything set to "shop my own wardrobe" for the rest of the year.  Seriously excited especially to see my wall of shoes!


So are we! Please share pics, once your closet is in!


----------



## LVk8

Congrats on the new closet!  I love mine it is the best money I've spent on my new house so far.  

Eh...foundation repair was probably the actual best money spent but the closet makes me the most happy


----------



## Rachel965

We got invited to the Lego Batman premiere the day before the event so no time to actually shop. I wore this to a producer conference with different jewelry and decided to take it for another spin.


----------



## Mimmy

Rachel965 said:


> We got invited to the Lego Batman premiere the day before the event so no time to actually shop. I wore this to a producer conference with different jewelry and decided to take it for another spin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597302



You and your outfit are beautiful, Rachel965!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Rachel965 said:


> We got invited to the Lego Batman premiere the day before the event so no time to actually shop. I wore this to a producer conference with different jewelry and decided to take it for another spin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597302



You look gorgeous! And this is such a cute photo!


----------



## Rachel965

Mimmy said:


> You and your outfit are beautiful, Rachel965!


Thanks!


----------



## Rachel965

eggtartapproved said:


> You look gorgeous! And this is such a cute photo!


Thanks my bf loves to be nutty at events.


----------



## Marylin

I know, no shoes, right? I'm on a ban and will not buy shoes. But just theoretically....
What do we think about Louboutins? And if we thought about Louboutins, which ones would be the one classic pair to have? Black or nude, patent or not, and what size heel? 
Just in case...


----------



## Pishi

Well, theoretically only. I'm not a huge fan. Because they don't fit my feet, and all those nutty styles are not my style. But. I do have one pair of classic patent black. Because I always wanted black with red bottoms, and they are lovely. I get a lot of use out of those shoes...I would suggest three inch or lower. I have a 4 inch and I wish they were three. 

If you are on a shoe ban, you could pick some day in the future to consider it. And go try some on. 

I too am on a shoe ban and I found a pair of sparkly pink converse sneaks just today. I was told that sneaks are also technically shoes...so I am going to hold off. For how long unknown.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Well, theoretically only. I'm not a huge fan. Because they don't fit my feet, and all those nutty styles are not my style. But. I do have one pair of classic patent black. Because I always wanted black with red bottoms, and they are lovely. I get a lot of use out of those shoes...I would suggest three inch or lower. I have a 4 inch and I wish they were three.
> 
> If you are on a shoe ban, you could pick some day in the future to consider it. And go try some on.
> 
> I too am on a shoe ban and I found a pair of sparkly pink converse sneaks just today. I was told that sneaks are also technically shoes...so I am going to hold off. For how long unknown.



Converse are converse. Just as Louboutins are Louboutins. They're shoes. In theory...
Which ones do you have? I understand there are different styles. Do you only wear them for certain occasions? Apologies for being so curious. I could and did check out the Louboutin thread, but do appreciate advice from my dear friends in this thread.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I know, no shoes, right? I'm on a ban and will not buy shoes. But just theoretically....
> What do we think about Louboutins? And if we thought about Louboutins, which ones would be the one classic pair to have? Black or nude, patent or not, and what size heel?
> Just in case...



I have two. A pair of flats and a pair of heels. 

I have the simple in the 70mm heel in black patent, and the flats were a seasonal black calf leather with studs on the bows. 

Honestly won't get anymore unless something just wows me. 

The simples were to be my classic pair to have, not sure what compelled me to get the flats, but I love them anyway lol. 

I'd go for black patent as your one an only Louboutin, in a heel height you can rock comfortably, in which mine is the lowest available haha.

ETA:
I only wear the heels for special occasions where I need to look dressy. 

The flats I've worn only on weekends because I don't want the gravel drive way at work to tear up the soles and the calf leather .


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I have two. A pair of flats and a pair of heels.
> 
> I have the simple in the 70mm heel in black patent, and the flats were a seasonal black calf leather with studs on the bows.
> 
> Honestly won't get anymore unless something just wows me.
> 
> The simples were to be my classic pair to have, not sure what compelled me to get the flats, but I love them anyway lol.
> 
> I'd go for black patent as your one an only Louboutin, in a heel height you can rock comfortably, in which mine is the lowest available haha.
> 
> ETA:
> I only wear the heels for special occasions where I need to look dressy.
> 
> The flats I've worn only on weekends because I don't want the gravel drive way at work to tear up the soles and the calf leather .



Thanks bake, would you say the shoes are comfortable? I'm fine with heels, wear them every day, but I appreciate some cushioning.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks bake, would you say the shoes are comfortable? I'm fine with heels, wear them every day, but I appreciate some cushioning.



I'm terrible in heels but I survived a wedding in them. If they feel comfy off the bat then you should be okay. I think they're okay, in terms of padding. I think there's more comfy brands with more padding for standing for longer periods of time.  But then again, I rarely wear heels. 

The calf is a lot more comfy than patent, but I think they'll get scratched faster.


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin and @Pishi Theoretically I am on a shoe ban too. How is it that I bought the Manolo mules, and am looking at sneakers? I must not know the meaning of "ban"!

Louboutins are tempting too! [emoji173]


----------



## lilbluebear

Marylin said:


> I know, no shoes, right? I'm on a ban and will not buy shoes. But just theoretically....
> What do we think about Louboutins? And if we thought about Louboutins, which ones would be the one classic pair to have? Black or nude, patent or not, and what size heel?
> Just in case...



Black patent 3 inches for comfort. If you can pull off 4 inches comfortably then you rock!!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'm terrible in heels but I survived a wedding in them. If they feel comfy off the bat then you should be okay. I think they're okay, in terms of padding. I think there's more comfy brands with more padding for standing for longer periods of time.  But then again, I rarely wear heels.
> 
> The calf is a lot more comfy than patent, but I think they'll get scratched faster.


Good to know! Thanks, bake. 
If I considered getting Louboutins, only if, I would really have to think hard about how to justify such a purchase. No big birthday coming up, not a anniversary in sight and I already own way too many black heels. But a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Marylin

lilbluebear said:


> Black patent 3 inches for comfort. If you can pull off 4 inches comfortably then you rock!!


So black patent is the hg? Even for women out of their 20s, well and even 30s?


----------



## bakeacookie

Black patent is so versatile, I think that's why it's usually the first pair. 

I sold and gave away my other black heels for these, so I'm no help lol. At the time I wanted them so badly! 

But I only wear them like 4 times a year, to fancy dates and parties lol


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin and @Pishi Theoretically I am on a shoe ban too. How is it that I bought the Manolo mules, and am looking at sneakers? I must not know the meaning of "ban"!
> 
> Louboutins are tempting too! [emoji173]


We will not buy shoes, Mimmy!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> We will not buy shoes, Mimmy!



We will not! If we do, we will share them! [emoji6]


----------



## lilbluebear

Marylin said:


> So black patent is the hg? Even for women out of their 20s, well and even 30s?



I like the look of black patent against the red sole personally over black matte. I have both nude and black patent VP. I should have invested in the closed toed patent nude. Thankfully I invested in the closed toed black patent forgot what the style is called. I admit not all the time my toenails are freshly painted from a pedicure. But when they are you bet VP are the way to go.


----------



## Pishi

Seriously. I'm 42. I wear black patent 4 inch Louboutins. I bought a style a couple years ago called Apostrophe. I think they are classy no matter what your age. If you're in the market for shoes, of course...and seemingly none of us are!! [emoji14]


----------



## Marylin

lilbluebear said:


> I like the look of black patent against the red sole personally over black matte. I have both nude and black patent VP. I should have invested in the closed toed patent nude. Thankfully I invested in the closed toed black patent forgot what the style is called. I admit not all the time my toenails are freshly painted from a pedicure. But when they are you bet VP are the way to go.


Nice thought... which I'm not thinking, because I will of course neither buy closed toe nor open toe shoes...


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Seriously. I'm 42. I wear black patent 4 inch Louboutins. I bought a style a couple years ago called Apostrophe. I think they are classy no matter what your age. If you're in the market for shoes, of course...and seemingly none of us are!! [emoji14]


I like that style! I think the pointier the toes, the longer the legs. They just seem so elegant.


----------



## Marylin

Finally!
Some of you might remember that back in July I was asking for outfit ideas for my nephew's graduation dinner. I had finally decided on a dress and then I ended up at work all night due to the shootings we back then thought were a terrorist attack, and resulted in the city of Munich under lockdown. So that dinner never happened.
Well, now it finally did and it was brilliant. I forgot to take a mod pic, but this is basically what I had on, found the inspiration pic on the net a long time ago.
Added bonus: wore a few things that haven't made it out of my closet often, like a sequined golden top. (I'm still on my seven times wear challenge)


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Finally!
> Some of you might remember that back in July I was asking for outfit ideas for my nephew's graduation dinner. I had finally decided on a dress and then I ended up at work all night due to the shootings we back then thought were a terrorist attack, and resulted in the city of Munich under lockdown. So that dinner never happened.
> Well, now it finally did and it was brilliant. I forgot to take a mod pic, but this is basically what I had on, found the inspiration pic on the net a long time ago.
> Added bonus: wore a few things that haven't made it out of my closet often, like a sequined golden top. (I'm still on my seven times wear challenge)
> 
> View attachment 3603276



I do remember when you were planning what to wear to your nephew's graduation dinner. Great look and belated congrats to your nephew!


----------



## terebina786

Marylin said:


> Finally!
> Some of you might remember that back in July I was asking for outfit ideas for my nephew's graduation dinner. I had finally decided on a dress and then I ended up at work all night due to the shootings we back then thought were a terrorist attack, and resulted in the city of Munich under lockdown. So that dinner never happened.
> Well, now it finally did and it was brilliant. I forgot to take a mod pic, but this is basically what I had on, found the inspiration pic on the net a long time ago.
> Added bonus: wore a few things that haven't made it out of my closet often, like a sequined golden top. (I'm still on my seven times wear challenge)
> 
> View attachment 3603276



I love me an all black outfit! Looks gorgeous


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I do remember when you were planning what to wear to your nephew's graduation dinner. Great look and belated congrats to your nephew!


Thanks! And best of all was that this time my 87 year old mother could join us, which was extra special for both.


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> I love me an all black outfit! Looks gorgeous


Thanks, terebina! I do, too. Of course I look nothing like the girl in the pic...


----------



## eggtartapproved

I am on a skirt binge! I just bought 4 over the wknd =S somebody stop me! I need tops for the weekends, not more skirts for work. I can wear them all for work and I did let one go, but really, this is getting out of hand. I've already added 6 new skirts to my wardrobe this year. GREAT prices and they all work with what i already own (perhaps what is causing this urge to buy) but I need to stop.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

eggtartapproved said:


> I am on a skirt binge! I just bought 4 over the wknd =S somebody stop me! I need tops for the weekends, not more skirts for work. I can wear them all for work and I did let one go, but really, this is getting out of hand. I've already added 6 new skirts to my wardrobe this year. GREAT prices and they all work with what i already own (perhaps what is causing this urge to buy) but I need to stop.



I love skirts and wear them all the time! Here's an idea: you can wear t shirts or casual tops with your work skirts to transform them into weekend outfits. I do this all the time and get so much mileage out of them.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I am on a skirt binge! I just bought 4 over the wknd =S somebody stop me! I need tops for the weekends, not more skirts for work. I can wear them all for work and I did let one go, but really, this is getting out of hand. I've already added 6 new skirts to my wardrobe this year. GREAT prices and they all work with what i already own (perhaps what is causing this urge to buy) but I need to stop.



Since they all work with what you already own, that's a positive thing. It also gives you more variety in your wardrobe. 

I was not planning on adding more tops to my wardrobe, as I don't really need them. I have managed to add 4 so far this year! I like them all, and they also go with other things in my closet, but I am doubling down on "no more tops"!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I am on a skirt binge! I just bought 4 over the wknd =S somebody stop me! I need tops for the weekends, not more skirts for work. I can wear them all for work and I did let one go, but really, this is getting out of hand. I've already added 6 new skirts to my wardrobe this year. GREAT prices and they all work with what i already own (perhaps what is causing this urge to buy) but I need to stop.



Well it just shows that you like what's out there. Sometimes when you look for skirts it might be difficult to find one and now that you do it's great! I wouldn't look at the numeber of skirts,  but at the cost per wear of the ones you got. If they make you wear some tops more often that you haven't worn before, it was smart to get them. So bow about this for an excuse?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Since they all work with what you already own, that's a positive thing. It also gives you more variety in your wardrobe.
> 
> I was not planning on adding more tops to my wardrobe, as I don't really need them. I have managed to add 4 so far this year! I like them all, and they also go with other things in my closet, but I am doubling down on "no more tops"!


What did you get? bet it's all great - and has a lot of interesting detail, especially in the back!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm going on a March shopping ban!!!! I need to put some cash to one side...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

bakeacookie said:


> I'm terrible in heels but I survived a wedding in them. If they feel comfy off the bat then you should be okay. I think they're okay, in terms of padding. I think there's more comfy brands with more padding for standing for longer periods of time.  But then again, I rarely wear heels.
> 
> The calf is a lot more comfy than patent, but I think they'll get scratched faster.


I'm always worried about a patent heel getting gouged as I inevitably step on a grate or the side of a curb. My personal rule is: black, navy or grey workhorse shoes, I try to buy in calf leather, light-colored shoes I buy in patent (the patent won't stain a light color). And forget about a white, cream, or light pink suede! If I were to buy those, I'd be too stressed on keeping them clean.


----------



## terebina786

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I'm always worried about a patent heel getting gouged as I inevitably step on a grate or the side of a curb. My personal rule is: black, navy or grey workhorse shoes, I try to buy in calf leather, light-colored shoes I buy in patent (the patent won't stain a light color). And forget about a white, cream, or light pink suede! If I were to buy those, I'd be too stressed on keeping them clean.


I've ruined many a shoe on grates.  It really irritates me to no end so I keep a basic pair of black pumps and nude pumps (my fave are Nine Wests) if I have to go to offsite meetings (which inevitably means walking on Toronto's streets).


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

terebina786 said:


> I've ruined many a shoe on grates.  It really irritates me to no end so I keep a basic pair of black pumps and nude pumps (my fave are Nine Wests) if I have to go to offsite meetings (which inevitably means walking on Toronto's streets).


That is a great plan! Basic shoes that won't give you a heart attack if they get a scratch, or something wet splattered on them!


----------



## terebina786

BalenciagaKitte said:


> That is a great plan! Basic shoes that won't give you a heart attack if they get a scratch, or something wet splattered on them!


It is.. but it also means my nice ones that I love rarely get worn out - which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## eggtartapproved

elizabethtwrs said:


> I love skirts and wear them all the time! Here's an idea: you can wear t shirts or casual tops with your work skirts to transform them into weekend outfits. I do this all the time and get so much mileage out of them.


So funny you mention this because I was just discussing with a friend that I don't mix my work and wknd wardrobe and it's something I need to do. I buy items that work for both but I have a mental roadblock that doesn't let them mix - gotta work on that!


Mimmy said:


> Since they all work with what you already own, that's a positive thing. It also gives you more variety in your wardrobe.
> 
> I was not planning on adding more tops to my wardrobe, as I don't really need them. I have managed to add 4 so far this year! I like them all, and they also go with other things in my closet, but I am doubling down on "no more tops"!


very true, and I'm going to do 'no more skirts' for the rest of the year



Marylin said:


> Well it just shows that you like what's out there. Sometimes when you look for skirts it might be difficult to find one and now that you do it's great! I wouldn't look at the numeber of skirts,  but at the cost per wear of the ones you got. If they make you wear some tops more often that you haven't worn before, it was smart to get them. So bow about this for an excuse?


i like it! Haha. And cost per wear for these items I know will be super low so I'm not too bummed out in that regard, just disappointed cuz I was doing quite well with letting things go so far this year, only to bring some back.



Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm going on a March shopping ban!!!! I need to put some cash to one side...


im going to join you. I noticed I shop once a month so I actually average about one months time of no shopping but find it hard to do a full month without, even when im not looking. My goal is to have 4 no shopping months, essentially one each quarter.



terebina786 said:


> I've ruined many a shoe on grates.  It really irritates me to no end so I keep a basic pair of black pumps and nude pumps (my fave are Nine Wests) if I have to go to offsite meetings (which inevitably means walking on Toronto's streets).


omg I got my brand new heels stuck between a crack on Bay Street and completely stepped out of my shoe. Was embarrassing and my heels got ruined .


----------



## terebina786

The things I own that can transition from work to weekend wear are some jeans (not my ripped to shreds ones), basic tees and tops, some blouses and a leather pencil skirt.  I rarely, if ever, wear dress pants to work so most of my work skirts are solid pencil skirts and a few patterned ones that I never look for on the weekends.  I like the idea of transitioning but sometimes work wear can be soooooooooo boring so I don't want to fill my closet up with it.


----------



## Marylin

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I'm always worried about a patent heel getting gouged as I inevitably step on a grate or the side of a curb. My personal rule is: black, navy or grey workhorse shoes, I try to buy in calf leather, light-colored shoes I buy in patent (the patent won't stain a light color). And forget about a white, cream, or light pink suede! If I were to buy those, I'd be too stressed on keeping them clean.


I'm so not an expert on patent leather. Is it really more durable?


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> I've ruined many a shoe on grates.  It really irritates me to no end so I keep a basic pair of black pumps and nude pumps (my fave are Nine Wests) if I have to go to offsite meetings (which inevitably means walking on Toronto's streets).


I also am a big Nine West fan. They make great basic pumps, I usually wear them until they fall off my feet and then get the next pair.


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> The things I own that can transition from work to weekend wear are some jeans (not my ripped to shreds ones), basic tees and tops, some blouses and a leather pencil skirt.  I rarely, if ever, wear dress pants to work so most of my work skirts are solid pencil skirts and a few patterned ones that I never look for on the weekends.  I like the idea of transitioning but sometimes work wear can be soooooooooo boring so I don't want to fill my closet up with it.


I guess it depends on how formal your work wardrobe has to be. I couldn't imagine transitioning suits or stiff blouses into my weekend wardrobe. I guess I'm lucky to work in a creative environment. Nobody actually cares, which on the other hand unfortunately also means, some of my coworkers don't make any effort....


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Marylin said:


> I'm so not an expert on patent leather. Is it really more durable?


Patent shoes seem to resist stains and liquids a lot better. But patent shoes (esp. light-coloredones) _can_ get dark marks on them. And when patent shoes get gouged, like in the heel, my cobblers have not been able to save them.


----------



## Pishi

Happy weekend, all.  I'm flying back from a San Diego work trip, and of course was then stuck with what I had in my suitcase.  I optimistically packed a dress that is just a bit snug.  Has anyone put on a dress that fits just on the right side of snug in the AM, and by noon you were dying because you can't breathe?!  It was a fitted, longish work dress with a zipper down the back, and it's so lovely and red, but gosh darn I wanted to rip it off by mid-day.  I guess it's time to get lose a couple pounds.  Or toss the dress....

I've been pretty good this month.  I bypassed the sparkly pink converse I wanted to buy, I didn't indulge in the black dress by Kit and Ace (always looking for the "perfect" black dress), and I dodged the bullet on some Frank & Eileen stuff.  Sooo...I'm feeling like a hero. Have to hang on for ten more days for this credit card cycle to close and then I will have scored a victory.  

Marilyn, lovely outfit for the graduation dinner!  And on the topic of patent pumps, I was astounded to find my patent camel Jimmy Choos ended up with some weird black stain on the inside.  Couldn't be removed.  I still wear the shoes -- too expensive to replace for a small stain.  I just try and ignore the stain.


----------



## astromantic

Pishi said:


> Has anyone put on a dress that fits just on the right side of snug in the AM, and by noon you were dying because you can't breathe?!  It was a fitted, longish work dress with a zipper down the back, and it's so lovely and red, but gosh darn I wanted to rip it off by mid-day.  I guess it's time to get lose a couple pounds.  Or toss the dress....



*raises hand* I gained quite a bit of weight this year. Work has been rough. Lots of late nights and constantly sitting in my chair to meet deadlines. I guess I'm bloating? Eating too much during the day? It's sad


----------



## eggtartapproved

Pishi said:


> Happy weekend, all.  I'm flying back from a San Diego work trip, and of course was then stuck with what I had in my suitcase.  I optimistically packed a dress that is just a bit snug.  Has anyone put on a dress that fits just on the right side of snug in the AM, and by noon you were dying because you can't breathe?!  It was a fitted, longish work dress with a zipper down the back, and it's so lovely and red, but gosh darn I wanted to rip it off by mid-day.  I guess it's time to get lose a couple pounds.  Or toss the dress....
> 
> I've been pretty good this month.  I bypassed the sparkly pink converse I wanted to buy, I didn't indulge in the black dress by Kit and Ace (always looking for the "perfect" black dress), and I dodged the bullet on some Frank & Eileen stuff.  Sooo...I'm feeling like a hero. Have to hang on for ten more days for this credit card cycle to close and then I will have scored a victory.
> 
> Marilyn, lovely outfit for the graduation dinner!  And on the topic of patent pumps, I was astounded to find my patent camel Jimmy Choos ended up with some weird black stain on the inside.  Couldn't be removed.  I still wear the shoes -- too expensive to replace for a small stain.  I just try and ignore the stain.





astromantic said:


> *raises hand* I gained quite a bit of weight this year. Work has been rough. Lots of late nights and constantly sitting in my chair to meet deadlines. I guess I'm bloating? Eating too much during the day? It's sad



+1 guys. I'm trying to lose a few pounds too.


----------



## Marylin

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Patent shoes seem to resist stains and liquids a lot better. But patent shoes (esp. light-coloredones) _can_ get dark marks on them. And when patent shoes get gouged, like in the heel, my cobblers have not been able to save them.


Good to know! Thanks for the insight. Not that I'm buying patent heels, or any other...


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Happy weekend, all.  I'm flying back from a San Diego work trip, and of course was then stuck with what I had in my suitcase.  I optimistically packed a dress that is just a bit snug.  Has anyone put on a dress that fits just on the right side of snug in the AM, and by noon you were dying because you can't breathe?!  It was a fitted, longish work dress with a zipper down the back, and it's so lovely and red, but gosh darn I wanted to rip it off by mid-day.  I guess it's time to get lose a couple pounds.  Or toss the dress....
> 
> I've been pretty good this month.  I bypassed the sparkly pink converse I wanted to buy, I didn't indulge in the black dress by Kit and Ace (always looking for the "perfect" black dress), and I dodged the bullet on some Frank & Eileen stuff.  Sooo...I'm feeling like a hero. Have to hang on for ten more days for this credit card cycle to close and then I will have scored a victory.
> 
> Marilyn, lovely outfit for the graduation dinner!  And on the topic of patent pumps, I was astounded to find my patent camel Jimmy Choos ended up with some weird black stain on the inside.  Couldn't be removed.  I still wear the shoes -- too expensive to replace for a small stain.  I just try and ignore the stain.



You definitely are a hero! Should have taken you to my shopping trip yesterday, maybe I wouldn't have as many items to put into Stylebook... more on this later.

Thanks for the compliment, I'm glad I got to wear something comfortable that day.

About that dress... I also have a very fitting red dress that I definitely have to have the courage to wear. It's tight and red, one has to be able to stand the amount of attention this raises, especially in a work environment. Don't toss it yet, ask a tailor if it's worth letting out the seems just a tiny bit. Could work wonders!


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> *raises hand* I gained quite a bit of weight this year. Work has been rough. Lots of late nights and constantly sitting in my chair to meet deadlines. I guess I'm bloating? Eating too much during the day? It's sad


I'm sure you look great, but it's not about what I think. If you feel you want to loose weight, I've found it very helpful to write down what I eat. Every single thing. And everything I drink besides of coffee (which isn't much), water or tea. You'd be surprised how often we just eat without noticing and still stay hungry. On days when I know I had too much, I'll have vegetable soup for dinner and I won't sneak anything from my children's plates anymore, or eat up the left overs.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> +1 guys. I'm trying to lose a few pounds too.


Shall we do another challenge? Is there one dress, top, pair of pants that is just a tiny bit snug that we would want to fit a bit more loosely? 
I've got these grey lace pants that I got on sale last spring and have only worn a few times, because I feel like they're just too tight around my thighs. So who's in and what's the time frame?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Marylin said:


> Shall we do another challenge? Is there one dress, top, pair of pants that is just a tiny bit snug that we would want to fit a bit more loosely?
> I've got these grey lace pants that I got on sale last spring and have only worn a few times, because I feel like they're just too tight around my thighs. So who's in and what's the time frame?
> View attachment 3610321



Those lace pants are gorgeous !


----------



## Marylin

elizabethtwrs said:


> Those lace pants are gorgeous !


Thanks elizabethtwrs, that's what I thought. They'd be even better if they didn't make me look like an elephant dressed in a tablecloth....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks elizabethtwrs, that's what I thought. They'd be even better if they didn't make me look like an elephant dressed in a tablecloth....



I think Marilyn you look great and just exaggerating,but we women are funny creatures.We always want something to change about ourselves. But if you want to lose a few pounds,I would suggest that you would start with cleanse (I love garden of life 'Wild Rose detox' it would start you well on the journey.It will help getting rid of cravings ,so you could start eating healthier. I also would suggest,if you don't do yet,to get good Probiotics. Do more smoothies. I eat very healthy. I was raw vegan for a few years. It was great, but my iron levels were not good,so I had to stop. I am holistic nutrition consultant  and raw vegan chef.So if you have any questions,please don't hesitate to ask me. It's not hard to lose a few pounds. Just don't do processed food. I don't like to deprive my body with anything,because it might start craving. I find substitutes for all unhealthy choices. Also drink a lot of fresh lemon water. And also great  Braggs raw apple cider vinegar. Good luck [emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I think Marilyn you look great and just exaggerating,but we women are funny creatures.We always want something to change about ourselves. But if you want to lose a few pounds,I would suggest that you would start with cleanse (I love garden of life 'Wild Rose detox' it would start you well on the journey.It will help getting rid of cravings ,so you could start eating healthier. I also would suggest,if you don't do yet,to get good Probiotics. Do more smoothies. I eat very healthy. I was raw vegan for a few years. It was great, but my iron levels were not good,so I had to stop. I am holistic nutrition consultant  and raw vegan chef.So if you have any questions,please don't hesitate to ask me. It's not hard to lose a few pounds. Just don't do processed food. I don't like to deprive my body with anything,because it might start craving. I find substitutes for all unhealthy choices. Also drink a lot of fresh lemon water. And also great  Braggs raw apple cider vinegar. Good luck [emoji106][emoji177]



Girleuro, thanks so much for your advice! Wow, the people you meet on tpf! So many smart women!
I must admit that I do have a few vices, if coffee counts as one, this might be my worst, I sometimes feel like I do need chocolate or a cookie or something sweet and no matter how many carrots or apples or healthy substitutes I eat, eventually I will eat a peace of something sweet. So I try to plan it into my day and it seems to work. I've never done a cleanse, tbh I'm a bit reluctant, afraid it's too hard and I'm too weak. I've read about the apple cider vinegar thing,  but haven't tried it yet. I will though, will look it up!
Thank you, I'll let you know, how it goes!


----------



## Marylin

I said I did some damage over the weekend. Most of what I bought was on sale and marked down 30 to 50 percent. So I got, what I would have gotten anyways, like a black cashmere sweater and a black cashmere cardigan to replace the ones that I have worn to pieces, Pyjamas, underwear, socks (do these even count?). I'm pretty proud of this sales find, a Ralph Lauren knit coat (I love those!) marked down from 300€ to 100€.   I couldn't find a better picture.


----------



## Marylin

And here is a Hugo Boss blouse that is just wearable enough for work, and that I couldn't resist. I would wear it tucked in though and rather with a pencil skirt than jeans. What do you think?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girleuro, thanks so much for your advice! Wow, the people you meet on tpf! So many smart women!
> I must admit that I do have a few vices, if coffee counts as one, this might be my worst, I sometimes feel like I do need chocolate or a cookie or something sweet and no matter how many carrots or apples or healthy substitutes I eat, eventually I will eat a peace of something sweet. So I try to plan it into my day and it seems to work. I've never done a cleanse, tbh I'm a bit reluctant, afraid it's too hard and I'm too weak. I've read about the apple cider vinegar thing,  but haven't tried it yet. I will though, will look it up!
> Thank you, I'll let you know, how it goes!



Just take small steps/changes and Chocolate is good! I can't live without chocolate although I do make my own raw unprocessed that gives great energy and doesn't crash ,because I don't use processed sugar.I substitute with coconut sugar or raw coconut nectar. Dark chocolate is good for you [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And here is a Hugo Boss blouse that is just wearable enough for work, and that I couldn't resist. I would wear it tucked in though and rather with a pencil skirt than jeans. What do you think?
> View attachment 3611485
> View attachment 3611486



I love that look the blouse with the pencil skirt very elegant and great for work


----------



## terebina786

I lost 10 pounds and 3 inches in January by tracking everything I eat and working out 3 - 4 times a week.   It's doable but the tracking is a must.

I can now fit into a lot of my old jeans and I realized this past weekend I'm definitely putting myself on a jean ban.  I have wayyyyy too many lol


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> And here is a Hugo Boss blouse that is just wearable enough for work, and that I couldn't resist. I would wear it tucked in though and rather with a pencil skirt than jeans. What do you think?
> View attachment 3611485
> View attachment 3611486



Love the skirt! I think that outfit would be great for a date!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> And here is a Hugo Boss blouse that is just wearable enough for work, and that I couldn't resist. I would wear it tucked in though and rather with a pencil skirt than jeans. What do you think?
> View attachment 3611485
> View attachment 3611486



Really like the blouse with the pencil skirt, Marylin!


----------



## terebina786

Marylin said:


> And here is a Hugo Boss blouse that is just wearable enough for work, and that I couldn't resist. I would wear it tucked in though and rather with a pencil skirt than jeans. What do you think?
> View attachment 3611485
> View attachment 3611486



Mannn... is that skirt also Hugo? Love the combo!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin great additions!! I wouldn't mind a challenge. I'm trying to lose 2-3 lbs by the end of this month actually haha. For me it's my work schedule - so up and down when it comes to eating at an appropriate time so then I end up grabbing fast food and sometime it's my one meal a day. Not good. I'm trying to squeeze in a work out during work hours to at least get moving.


----------



## Pishi

I'd be up for a "challenge" too.  I really just need to challenge myself to not indulge in sweets and poor carbs.  I was doing pretty good for a while.  I practice yoga often, but I swear it's the sugar cravings that just do me in.  I have used the app "Lose It" to track my food.  It's helpful because you put your current weight in, your goal weight, and how much weight you'd like to lose a day. It calculates your target caloric intake. In my case, to lose a pound a week, I can only eat 1350 cals/day!  Of course, if I exercise I can make those up in food, but sheesh.  It's not very much. 

I also did the Whole 30 program a couple times.  That was very eye opening.  It's incredible how much bloat I carried around, regardless of my weight.  By choosing less inflammatory foods (no sugars, grains, alcohol, soy, dairy, peanuts), my clothes fit better by the end of week 1.  Very difficult/impossible to stay on that diet forever, though.  

And just think...I was talking about pizza to my husband not 10 minutes ago...

On a spending note, I did buy a new YSL orangey/red lipstick over the weekend with some credit I had. And I traded in a lip pencil I had in storage for a color I actually needed.  So I ended up with two new things, for $0.  Yay!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Just take small steps/changes and Chocolate is good! I can't live without chocolate although I do make my own raw unprocessed that gives great energy and doesn't crash ,because I don't use processed sugar.I substitute with coconut sugar or raw coconut nectar. Dark chocolate is good for you [emoji12]


I do know that dark chocolate actually is pretty healthy, if it's just a little. Thing is, I don't like it. 
I don't have huge cravings, I've just learnt not to deprave myself completely, because I can only resist that long. Berries and nuts seem to be a good alternative for me. They have just as many calories, but I'm satisfied with just a handful.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I love that look the blouse with the pencil skirt very elegant and great for work



Thank you! That's what I was thinking, I hope it works.


MinaAnais said:


> Love the skirt! I think that outfit would be great for a date!


Thanks Mina, I'll suggest this to my husband...



Mimmy said:


> Really like the blouse with the pencil skirt, Marylin!


Thank you Mimmy, I knew you'd like the details!



terebina786 said:


> Mannn... is that skirt also Hugo? Love the combo!


Thank you! The skirt is by Asos, had it for years, doesn't get worn enough though.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin great additions!! I wouldn't mind a challenge. I'm trying to lose 2-3 lbs by the end of this month actually haha. For me it's my work schedule - so up and down when it comes to eating at an appropriate time so then I end up grabbing fast food and sometime it's my one meal a day. Not good. I'm trying to squeeze in a work out during work hours to at least get moving.


Thanks egg!
I hear you, I'm aiming for a bit more by May, and I have a similar problem. If I don't sleep enough, I need to eat to keep my energy level up. Getting up at 3 am means I have even more day to master and more opportunities to mindlessly stuff food in my mouth. I also don't get any exercise on days like that.my excercise means trying not to fall over being totally  exhausted.


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> I lost 10 pounds and 3 inches in January by tracking everything I eat and working out 3 - 4 times a week.   It's doable but the tracking is a must.
> 
> I can now fit into a lot of my old jeans and I realized this past weekend I'm definitely putting myself on a jean ban.  I have wayyyyy too many lol


OMG! You did this in one month? Congratulations! No you can really shop your wardrobe.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> I'd be up for a "challenge" too.  I really just need to challenge myself to not indulge in sweets and poor carbs.  I was doing pretty good for a while.  I practice yoga often, but I swear it's the sugar cravings that just do me in.  I have used the app "Lose It" to track my food.  It's helpful because you put your current weight in, your goal weight, and how much weight you'd like to lose a day. It calculates your target caloric intake. In my case, to lose a pound a week, I can only eat 1350 cals/day!  Of course, if I exercise I can make those up in food, but sheesh.  It's not very much.
> 
> I also did the Whole 30 program a couple times.  That was very eye opening.  It's incredible how much bloat I carried around, regardless of my weight.  By choosing less inflammatory foods (no sugars, grains, alcohol, soy, dairy, peanuts), my clothes fit better by the end of week 1.  Very difficult/impossible to stay on that diet forever, though.
> 
> And just think...I was talking about pizza to my husband not 10 minutes ago...
> 
> On a spending note, I did buy a new YSL orangey/red lipstick over the weekend with some credit I had. And I traded in a lip pencil I had in storage for a color I actually needed.  So I ended up with two new things, for $0.  Yay!



Well I'd say with everything it's important to stay realistic and balanced. I will not put myself on any bans. 
1 I can't keep them, 2 it's no fun.
Just like we should consider carefully what we buy with our money and put in our closets we can be equally picky about food. Of course I can survive on vegetables and a grey sweater,  but sometimes I want a creamy, fluffy Crème Brûlée and a sequined top.


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> Well I'd say with everything it's important to stay realistic and balanced. I will not put myself on any bans. 1 I can't keep them, 2 it's no fun.
> Just like we should consider carefully what we buy with our money and put in our closets we can be equally picky about food. Of course I can survive on vegetables and a grey sweater,  but sometimes I want a creamy, fluffy Crème Brûlée and a sequined top.



Marilyn, this is going to be my new quote, for life.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Marilyn, this is going to be my new quote, for life.


 Of course, I will need to fit into said top first....


----------



## terebina786

I saw a gorgeous gingham blouse at Banana Republic but I'm holding off until next month when it gets a little warmer.  I really want to pair it with dark skinny jeans and floral pumps.


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> I saw a gorgeous gingham blouse at Banana Republic but I'm holding off until next month when it gets a little warmer.  I really want to pair it with dark skinny jeans and floral pumps.


Can we see a pic?


----------



## terebina786

Marylin said:


> Can we see a pic?


Here's the blouse I want:
http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?vid=2&pid=672631003

Then I noticed this one as well but off the shoulder never works well with me unless its one shoulder but it would look so cute:
http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=1078661&vid=1&pid=588194


----------



## Marylin

terebina786 said:


> Here's the blouse I want:
> http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?vid=2&pid=672631003
> 
> Then I noticed this one as well but off the shoulder never works well with me unless its one shoulder but it would look so cute:
> http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=1078661&vid=1&pid=588194


Love the second one! Of course, just got an off the shoulder blouse myself... 
the first one might be more versatile.


----------



## Marylin

We almost had spring yesterday,  but winter is back.
Gave me a chance to wear my sales find. The boots were just for errands, at work I wore ankle boots with heels, so I didn't look quite as much as if I was heading for the stables.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> We almost had spring yesterday,  but winter is back.
> Gave me a chance to wear my sales find. The boots were just for errands, at work I wore ankle boots with heels, so I didn't look quite as much as if I was heading for the stables.
> View attachment 3615479


looks great, I love the blouse!

I've been letting go of more things lately, so I'm pretty happy to paring down right now. And I've been doing squats, daily, so some bottoms that were slightly tight before are starting to fit again, yay! lol


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> looks great, I love the blouse!
> 
> I've been letting go of more things lately, so I'm pretty happy to paring down right now. And I've been doing squats, daily, so some bottoms that were slightly tight before are starting to fit again, yay! lol


That's great! So everything is getting less...


----------



## Myrkur

Marylin said:


> We almost had spring yesterday,  but winter is back.
> Gave me a chance to wear my sales find. The boots were just for errands, at work I wore ankle boots with heels, so I didn't look quite as much as if I was heading for the stables.
> View attachment 3615479


Love the cardigan Marylin, looks so cozy !


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> We almost had spring yesterday,  but winter is back.
> Gave me a chance to wear my sales find. The boots were just for errands, at work I wore ankle boots with heels, so I didn't look quite as much as if I was heading for the stables.
> View attachment 3615479



Love the look very fresh I love even boots although I would prefer longer ones and nothing is wrong with equestrian look[emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Love the cardigan Marylin, looks so cozy !



Thanks Myrkur, it is cozy! And I'm glad I got to wear the pants, before it gets too warm. Imo they don't look to good with dark tops.



girleuro said:


> Love the look very fresh I love even boots although I would prefer longer ones and nothing is wrong with equestrian look[emoji12]


Thanks, girleuro, of course you're right. The boots actually aren't as short as they look in the pic, since it's taken from above.  But I didn't like how the pants bunch up at the top. They're a bit too wide for this look. But of course I will not buy pants.


----------



## bakeacookie

terebina786 said:


> I lost 10 pounds and 3 inches in January by tracking everything I eat and working out 3 - 4 times a week.   It's doable but the tracking is a must.
> 
> I can now fit into a lot of my old jeans and I realized this past weekend I'm definitely putting myself on a jean ban.  I have wayyyyy too many lol




I gotta go back to tracking and working out. I lost weight that way too. 



Pishi said:


> I'd be up for a "challenge" too.  I really just need to challenge myself to not indulge in sweets and poor carbs.  I was doing pretty good for a while.  I practice yoga often, but I swear it's the sugar cravings that just do me in.  I have used the app "Lose It" to track my food.  It's helpful because you put your current weight in, your goal weight, and how much weight you'd like to lose a day. It calculates your target caloric intake. In my case, to lose a pound a week, I can only eat 1350 cals/day!  Of course, if I exercise I can make those up in food, but sheesh.  It's not very much.
> 
> I also did the Whole 30 program a couple times.  That was very eye opening.  It's incredible how much bloat I carried around, regardless of my weight.  By choosing less inflammatory foods (no sugars, grains, alcohol, soy, dairy, peanuts), my clothes fit better by the end of week 1.  Very difficult/impossible to stay on that diet forever, though.
> 
> And just think...I was talking about pizza to my husband not 10 minutes ago...
> 
> On a spending note, I did buy a new YSL orangey/red lipstick over the weekend with some credit I had. And I traded in a lip pencil I had in storage for a color I actually needed.  So I ended up with two new things, for $0.  Yay!



Where do you find info about Whole 30?


----------



## bakeacookie

So for the past month and 23 days I had shopped my wardrobe completely. 

Then I got convinced to go to a work conference and panicked because nothing I own is business attire (sold it or gave it away). 

So I bought a $15 blouse, broke my no shopping ban. [emoji31] but I'll feel like I fit in so I guess it's well spent. 

I didn't want to buy clothes because I want to lose weight. I need to fit back into my gorgeous Ted Baker dresses and skirts. 

But eating healthy and exercising is hard when it's cold, rainy, and you're sick. 

However, those are excuses and I really need to track what I eat.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> So for the past month and 23 days I had shopped my wardrobe completely.
> 
> Then I got convinced to go to a work conference and panicked because nothing I own is business attire (sold it or gave it away).
> 
> So I bought a $15 blouse, broke my no shopping ban. [emoji31] but I'll feel like I fit in so I guess it's well spent.
> 
> I didn't want to buy clothes because I want to lose weight. I need to fit back into my gorgeous Ted Baker dresses and skirts.
> 
> But eating healthy and exercising is hard when it's cold, rainy, and you're sick.
> 
> However, those are excuses and I really need to track what I eat.


Don't beat yourself up about a $15 blouse! About anything actually. So sorry you're sick! Get your health back and your spirits up and you'll be fine.


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> So for the past month and 23 days I had shopped my wardrobe completely.
> 
> Then I got convinced to go to a work conference and panicked because nothing I own is business attire (sold it or gave it away).
> 
> So I bought a $15 blouse, broke my no shopping ban. [emoji31] but I'll feel like I fit in so I guess it's well spent.
> 
> I didn't want to buy clothes because I want to lose weight. I need to fit back into my gorgeous Ted Baker dresses and skirts.
> 
> But eating healthy and exercising is hard when it's cold, rainy, and you're sick.
> 
> However, those are excuses and I really need to track what I eat.


Good job!! And it's just one top, I wouldn't worry about it too much  !


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Don't beat yourself up about a $15 blouse! About anything actually. So sorry you're sick! Get your health back and your spirits up and you'll be fine.



Thanks! I'm hoping to get over the cold/flu/whatever this is soon enough and avoid a third round! 



Myrkur said:


> Good job!! And it's just one top, I wouldn't worry about it too much  !



Thanks. Haha I'll try to not feel so guilty. I'm surprised how guilty I feel about buying this one top.

I spent more on the moisturizer I got than this blouse but there's more guilt on the blouse (and sticker shock on the moisturizer.)


----------



## Myrkur

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to get over the cold/flu/whatever this is soon enough and avoid a third round!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Haha I'll try to not feel so guilty. I'm surprised how guilty I feel about buying this one top.
> 
> I spent more on the moisturizer I got than this blouse but there's more guilt on the blouse (and sticker shock on the moisturizer.)


Lol I get you. Sometimes I can easily spend $$ on something really expensive without even thinking twice and when it comes to a really small, relatively cheap item I can think about it for months if it's even worth it...


----------



## Marylin

Myrkur said:


> Lol I get you. Sometimes I can easily spend $$ on something really expensive without even thinking twice and when it comes to a really small, relatively cheap item I can think about it for months if it's even worth it...


Maybe we tend to feel more guilty about things we don't really need, or we have second thoughts about, no matter the price tag. Even if something is cheap, it might not be worth it, because of the fit, the color, or because we already own something similar. Remorse is inevitable. But if we're happy with the purchase, if it makes us feel good, look good or very comfortable, we care less about how much it cost us. 
A $15 blouse you never wear is more expensive than a $100 one you love and have for years.


----------



## bakeacookie

So true. 

But I should be able to wear this more often, so I should get my money's worth from it. 

But I'm more upset that I broke the ban and bought for my current size. I didn't want to buy clothes until I lost some weight.


----------



## terebina786

bakeacookie said:


> So true.
> 
> But I should be able to wear this more often, so I should get my money's worth from it.
> 
> But I'm more upset that I broke the ban and bought for my current size. I didn't want to buy clothes until I lost some weight.


Don't beat yourself up over it.  Besides, when you lose weight it can transition to a cool slightly oversized blouse!


----------



## bakeacookie

terebina786 said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it.  Besides, when you lose weight it can transition to a cool slightly oversized blouse!



Thanks, haha. I'll try to just enjoy wearing the blouse and the upcoming conference. [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Ok I'm on track for keeping my yearly budget as long as I don't buy anything in march, which I intended not to do anyway. I did slip in a purchase this wknd but for an amazing steal - wearing it already and it's totally wardrobe changing for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this coat from lucky brand - $35 something, whaaaat?? 

Have u guys every bought something and it was just amazing? My Karl black ankle boots, faux leather pencil skirt, and this coat, have been wardrobe changing. I love wearing them!!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Ok I'm on track for keeping my yearly budget as long as I don't buy anything in march, which I intended not to do anyway. I did slip in a purchase this wknd but for an amazing steal - wearing it already and it's totally wardrobe changing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coat from lucky brand - $35 something, whaaaat??
> 
> Have u guys every bought something and it was just amazing? My Karl black ankle boots, faux leather pencil skirt, and this coat, have been wardrobe changing. I love wearing them!!!


Amazing!


----------



## terebina786

eggtartapproved said:


> Ok I'm on track for keeping my yearly budget as long as I don't buy anything in march, which I intended not to do anyway. I did slip in a purchase this wknd but for an amazing steal - wearing it already and it's totally wardrobe changing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coat from lucky brand - $35 something, whaaaat??
> 
> Have u guys every bought something and it was just amazing? My Karl black ankle boots, faux leather pencil skirt, and this coat, have been wardrobe changing. I love wearing them!!!



Amazing coat!

My faux leather leggings and skirt have been wardrobe changing for me.. Probably the best "investment" pieces.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Ok I'm on track for keeping my yearly budget as long as I don't buy anything in march, which I intended not to do anyway. I did slip in a purchase this wknd but for an amazing steal - wearing it already and it's totally wardrobe changing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coat from lucky brand - $35 something, whaaaat??
> 
> Have u guys every bought something and it was just amazing? My Karl black ankle boots, faux leather pencil skirt, and this coat, have been wardrobe changing. I love wearing them!!!


I can't say it's one single piece, but I have the feeling that all my classic pieces have the ability to lift any outfit. Chanel bag, Burberry trench, etc. Those are pieces I can always rely on, like my lbd black blazer or well fitting jeans.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, how did you do in February? Some of you have reported great buys already, others are successfully shopping their wardrobes. I went a bit over my monthly budget by replacing lots of winter sweaters, socks and underwear during the sales. I figured I payed about half of what I would have had to pay had I waited until next winter. Still, I will have to be better in March. Maybe I should also set a quarterly budget, like some of you do.


----------



## bakeacookie

Just that blouse for me in February. 

I'll be trying to stick to the ban in March, but I do want to start my search for beach stuff since I'll be going to Hawaii this year. I don't have a swim suit or hat or sandals to walk in. 

Which brings me to another thing. I need sandals to walk in. Can anyone recommend a comfy all day pair? I can go with any brand, just under $400 preferred. Cheaper might be better since I don't know if I'll ever use them again lol.


----------



## terebina786

bakeacookie said:


> Just that blouse for me in February.
> 
> I'll be trying to stick to the ban in March, but I do want to start my search for beach stuff since I'll be going to Hawaii this year. I don't have a swim suit or hat or sandals to walk in.
> 
> Which brings me to another thing. I need sandals to walk in. Can anyone recommend a comfy all day pair? I can go with any brand, just under $400 preferred. Cheaper might be better since I don't know if I'll ever use them again lol.



My go-to sandals (or flip flops actually) are Havaianas.  I have them in so many colours and I wear them all the time for beach vacations or in Toronto in the summer - they're just smooshy enough with just enough support so they work for me.  I've worn them on day trips and my feet never hurt.   My friend swears by Birkinstocks as the best sandals for walking.


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Ok I'm on track for keeping my yearly budget as long as I don't buy anything in march, which I intended not to do anyway. I did slip in a purchase this wknd but for an amazing steal - wearing it already and it's totally wardrobe changing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coat from lucky brand - $35 something, whaaaat??
> 
> Have u guys every bought something and it was just amazing? My Karl black ankle boots, faux leather pencil skirt, and this coat, have been wardrobe changing. I love wearing them!!!



What an amazing find! It'd be great to see how you'll style it! Quick question, are you pear-shaped as well? I love that shape but I always wonder if it'd suit my pear shape. 



Marylin said:


> Ladies, how did you do in February? Some of you have reported great buys already, others are successfully shopping their wardrobes. I went a bit over my monthly budget by replacing lots of winter sweaters, socks and underwear during the sales. I figured I payed about half of what I would have had to pay had I waited until next winter. Still, I will have to be better in March. Maybe I should also set a quarterly budget, like some of you do.



I haven't made any purchases this month! I am planning my fifth purchase for next month and I am divided between a  dark trench or a black bouclé jacket, if any of you has any suggestions and can advise which of those 2 pieces would be the better workhorse, would really appreciate!!!


----------



## LVk8

I bought & sold zero things this month.  Still sticking to my recycling plan.  Net zero wardrobe 2017 

But I did go to LV to have my business card holder reglazed & to refresh my pochette accessoires.  The old strap split so I asked for a replacement strap & a new tab to match.  Got them back today, it feels like new stuff even though it's already my stuff 

I still have some money to spend at the local consignment shop since I have a check waiting that I never did anything with this month.  And a bag of warmer weather clothes to go to consignment/Buffalo Exchange.  It's been freaky here, 90 one day and 50 the next.  When it gets more consistently warm I'll make some spring updates.  All my little heart is wanting in the moment fashion wise is a denim dress.  I had one that I let go awhile back bc it was too low cut to wear without something else underneath so keeping an eye out for a more tailored silhouette.  Also still on the hunt for a white maxi skirt but I've been looking for one for the last two years, I'll know it when the right one finds me.  Oh and I suppose I do still want a 3" thick black belt but I haven't been actively hunting.  Otherwise I know I will have to replace my workhorse ballet flats in the not distant future bc they're starting to get grungy.  I knew suede was a bold choice for a high rotation shoe but the color was so pretty I could not resist


----------



## eggtartapproved

terebina786 said:


> Amazing coat!
> 
> My faux leather leggings and skirt have been wardrobe changing for me.. Probably the best "investment" pieces.


OOH, please tell me where you got your faux leather leggings from? As I'm doing more 'refining' of my closet, and adding these wardrobe changing pieces, I'm looking into leggings but I don't know where to get them from. Specifically faux leather ones. I'm pretty late on the bandwagon but think they will be great to complete a lot of looks that would work for me. I've never tried any on - I see them and they always look so small, and likely to give me a muffin top =( so i walk away lol - and that's just regular black leggings lol. 



Marylin said:


> I can't say it's one single piece, but I have the feeling that all my classic pieces have the ability to lift any outfit. Chanel bag, Burberry trench, etc. Those are pieces I can always rely on, like my lbd black blazer or well fitting jeans.





Marylin said:


> Ladies, how did you do in February? Some of you have reported great buys already, others are successfully shopping their wardrobes. I went a bit over my monthly budget by replacing lots of winter sweaters, socks and underwear during the sales. I figured I payed about half of what I would have had to pay had I waited until next winter. Still, I will have to be better in March. Maybe I should also set a quarterly budget, like some of you do.


I think this year i'm really refining - since the new year, I'm continuing to let go of stuff and really loving sticking to my neutral palette (mostly). Even though I'm adding to my closet, a number of items have been huge hits and have made my daily life a lot easier when getting dressed so I'm really happy about that. Aside from the pencil skirts I bought (which are still staples for me, for work), each added item has been a huge hit. I LOVE wearing them and feel so put together. I don't have a quarterly budget, but I keep myself in check per quarter - I can't shop in March haha, but that's OK!



bakeacookie said:


> Which brings me to another thing. I need sandals to walk in. Can anyone recommend a comfy all day pair? I can go with any brand, just under $400 preferred. Cheaper might be better since I don't know if I'll ever use them again lol.


Cole Haan (as always for me, haha), and Nine West is surprisingly really comfortable.



MinaAnais said:


> What an amazing find! It'd be great to see how you'll style it! Quick question, are you pear-shaped as well? I love that shape but I always wonder if it'd suit my pear shape.
> I haven't made any purchases this month! I am planning my fifth purchase for next month and I am divided between a  dark trench or a black bouclé jacket, if any of you has any suggestions and can advise which of those 2 pieces would be the better workhorse, would really appreciate!!!


 I'm not entirely sure what shape I am ... DH says hourglass, but I personally feel more pear than hourglass because I have wide hips - I need a slight flare in coats or a bell shape (or cocoon coats) to feel comfortable, especially if they close all the way up at the neck. I find this coat covers my hips but because it doesn't button all the way up, it leaves room for movement and space at my hips, if that makes sense in how I'm describing it. 



LVk8 said:


> I bought & sold zero things this month.  Still sticking to my recycling plan.  Net zero wardrobe 2017
> 
> But I did go to LV to have my business card holder reglazed & to refresh my pochette accessoires.  The old strap split so I asked for a replacement strap & a new tab to match.  Got them back today, it feels like new stuff even though it's already my stuff
> 
> I still have some money to spend at the local consignment shop since I have a check waiting that I never did anything with this month.  And a bag of warmer weather clothes to go to consignment/Buffalo Exchange.  It's been freaky here, 90 one day and 50 the next.  When it gets more consistently warm I'll make some spring updates.  All my little heart is wanting in the moment fashion wise is a denim dress.  I had one that I let go awhile back bc it was too low cut to wear without something else underneath so keeping an eye out for a more tailored silhouette.  Also still on the hunt for a white maxi skirt but I've been looking for one for the last two years, I'll know it when the right one finds me.  Oh and I suppose I do still want a 3" thick black belt but I haven't been actively hunting.  Otherwise I know I will have to replace my workhorse ballet flats in the not distant future bc they're starting to get grungy.  I knew suede was a bold choice for a high rotation shoe but the color was so pretty I could not resist


That's awesome! If I do well this year in minimizing and filing wardrobe gaps, I'm hoping to cut my budget in half next year, or just do replacement items that are worn out but are wardrobe staples.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Ok I'm on track for keeping my yearly budget as long as I don't buy anything in march, which I intended not to do anyway. I did slip in a purchase this wknd but for an amazing steal - wearing it already and it's totally wardrobe changing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coat from lucky brand - $35 something, whaaaat??
> 
> Have u guys every bought something and it was just amazing? My Karl black ankle boots, faux leather pencil skirt, and this coat, have been wardrobe changing. I love wearing them!!!


Great coat, eggtart!

Not sure if I would call my purchases wardrobe changing; but I would say that my Rebecca Taylor jacket, Rag & Bone boots and cropped flares have been my best purchases and most worn items in recent memory. 


Marylin said:


> Ladies, how did you do in February? Some of you have reported great buys already, others are successfully shopping their wardrobes. I went a bit over my monthly budget by replacing lots of winter sweaters, socks and underwear during the sales. I figured I payed about half of what I would have had to pay had I waited until next winter. Still, I will have to be better in March. Maybe I should also set a quarterly budget, like some of you do.


I only purchased a top and some snow boots (going to Colorado at the end of this month), in February. I spent most of my quarterly budget in January with still a month left in this quarter. [emoji853] There are some jeans that I would like to buy. If I buy them I will go over my budget. I am still deciding. 


terebina786 said:


> My go-to sandals (or flip flops actually) are Havaianas.  I have them in so many colours and I wear them all the time for beach vacations or in Toronto in the summer - they're just smooshy enough with just enough support so they work for me.  I've worn them on day trips and my feet never hurt.   My friend swears by Birkinstocks as the best sandals for walking.


I also like Havaianas. They are well made and as you mention come in a variety of colors and styles. 

I have not ruined any, I did wear out a pair though. They are inexpensive so I don't worry about wearing these at the beach or if they get wet. Here are the most recent ones that I bought.


----------



## terebina786

eggtartapproved said:


> OOH, please tell me where you got your faux leather leggings from? As I'm doing more 'refining' of my closet, and adding these wardrobe changing pieces, I'm looking into leggings but I don't know where to get them from. Specifically faux leather ones. I'm pretty late on the bandwagon but think they will be great to complete a lot of looks that would work for me. I've never tried any on - I see them and they always look so small, and likely to give me a muffin top =( so i walk away lol - and that's just regular black leggings lol.



Sure! I have the Wilfred Free Daria Pants:  http://www.aritzia.com/en/product/daria-pant/31352.html?dwvar_31352_color=2398

They come up higher on the waist so it smooths everything out and they're not like painted on near the ankle (if that makes sense?)... They look like skinny leather pants, which is the look I prefer.  They also come in an ankle length.  Literally the best investment I've made and from what I've read they last a very long time with proper care.


----------



## eggtartapproved

terebina786 said:


> Sure! I have the Wilfred Free Daria Pants:  http://www.aritzia.com/en/product/daria-pant/31352.html?dwvar_31352_color=2398
> 
> They come up higher on the waist so it smooths everything out and they're not like painted on near the ankle (if that makes sense?)... They look like skinny leather pants, which is the look I prefer.  They also come in an ankle length.  Literally the best investment I've made and from what I've read they last a very long time with proper care.


That's so funny you mention those because I was in the store not so long ago and a customer was raving about them and telling all her friends to buy them lol. I picked them up but they still looked really small so I was too scared to try them on haha. I will try them on now - they may be my investment of the year in terms of price per item haha. Thanks for sharing! I'll let you know how they are. 

@Mimmy those are so cute, I didn't know Havaianas made more designs than the regular flip flops.


----------



## terebina786

eggtartapproved said:


> That's so funny you mention those because I was in the store not so long ago and a customer was raving about them and telling all her friends to buy them lol. I picked them up but they still looked really small so I was too scared to try them on haha. I will try them on now - they may be my investment of the year in terms of price per item haha. Thanks for sharing! I'll let you know how they are.
> 
> @Mimmy those are so cute, I didn't know Havaianas made more designs than the regular flip flops.



Trust me! I bought them online and when they came I was like how am I going to fit into these?! The first time getting into them is a tad frustrating but they stretch and conform perfectly to your body.


----------



## eggtartapproved

terebina786 said:


> Trust me! I bought them online and when they came I was like how am I going to fit into these?! The first time getting into them is a tad frustrating but they stretch and conform perfectly to your body.



Would you recommend sizing up? Well I guess it's hard to say with small medium and large haha.


----------



## terebina786

eggtartapproved said:


> Would you recommend sizing up? Well I guess it's hard to say with small medium and large haha.


Definitely not.  They'll get baggy then... Go with your regular size.


----------



## bakeacookie

I ended up getting the reef flip flops because they were super comfy. But the Havaianas definitely had better designs. I'll be wearing these with maxi dresses so it doesn't matter since they won't be seen lol. 

I also got a pair of kids Ugg sandals for a more dressy look. Surprised that Ugg made sandals haha.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> What an amazing find! It'd be great to see how you'll style it! Quick question, are you pear-shaped as well? I love that shape but I always wonder if it'd suit my pear shape.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't made any purchases this month! I am planning my fifth purchase for next month and I am divided between a  dark trench or a black bouclé jacket, if any of you has any suggestions and can advise which of those 2 pieces would be the better workhorse, would really appreciate!!!



Impossible to decide. The trench for me is a coat  you wear outside, the jacket more of an office attire. I need both and get a lot of wear out of both. My first Burberry trench is about 25 years old and still in heavy rotation. 
What other jackets do you already have?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I ended up getting the reef flip flops because they were super comfy. But the Havaianas definitely had better designs. I'll be wearing these with maxi dresses so it doesn't matter since they won't be seen lol.
> 
> I also got a pair of kids Ugg sandals for a more dressy look. Surprised that Ugg made sandals haha.


Pictures?
I'm excited for you! When are you leaving?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> OOH, please tell me where you got your faux leather leggings from? As I'm doing more 'refining' of my closet, and adding these wardrobe changing pieces, I'm looking into leggings but I don't know where to get them from. Specifically faux leather ones. I'm pretty late on the bandwagon but think they will be great to complete a lot of looks that would work for me. I've never tried any on - I see them and they always look so small, and likely to give me a muffin top =( so i walk away lol - and that's just regular black leggings lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this year i'm really refining - since the new year, I'm continuing to let go of stuff and really loving sticking to my neutral palette (mostly). Even though I'm adding to my closet, a number of items have been huge hits and have made my daily life a lot easier when getting dressed so I'm really happy about that. Aside from the pencil skirts I bought (which are still staples for me, for work), each added item has been a huge hit. I LOVE wearing them and feel so put together. I don't have a quarterly budget, but I keep myself in check per quarter - I can't shop in March haha, but that's OK!
> 
> Cole Haan (as always for me, haha), and Nine West is surprisingly really comfortable.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what shape I am ... DH says hourglass, but I personally feel more pear than hourglass because I have wide hips - I need a slight flare in coats or a bell shape (or cocoon coats) to feel comfortable, especially if they close all the way up at the neck. I find this coat covers my hips but because it doesn't button all the way up, it leaves room for movement and space at my hips, if that makes sense in how I'm describing it.
> 
> That's awesome! If I do well this year in minimizing and filing wardrobe gaps, I'm hoping to cut my budget in half next year, or just do replacement items that are worn out but are wardrobe staples.



 You seem to have made some very smart shopping decisions! Cutting your budget in half sounds very ambitious. I could only do that if I don't buy a single piece at Chanel...

Please let us know if you go for the leggings, I'm really curious how well they fit and how to style them!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Great coat, eggtart!
> 
> Not sure if I would call my purchases wardrobe changing; but I would say that my Rebecca Taylor jacket, Rag & Bone boots and cropped flares have been my best purchases and most worn items in recent memory.
> 
> I only purchased a top and some snow boots (going to Colorado at the end of this month), in February. I spent most of my quarterly budget in January with still a month left in this quarter. [emoji853] There are some jeans that I would like to buy. If I buy them I will go over my budget. I am still deciding.
> 
> I also like Havaianas. They are well made and as you mention come in a variety of colors and styles.
> 
> I have not ruined any, I did wear out a pair though. They are inexpensive so I don't worry about wearing these at the beach or if they get wet. Here are the most recent ones that I bought.
> View attachment 3620069


Cute flip flops! I do love your Rebecca Taylor jacket, it's such a classic piece!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Impossible to decide. The trench for me is a coat  you wear outside, the jacket more of an office attire. I need both and get a lot of wear out of both. My first Burberry trench is about 25 years old and still in heavy rotation.
> What other jackets do you already have?



Let's see if it works, the first picture shows all my outwear. Few but good pieces.
I already have a cream trench, still a black trench could be more suitable for the office. 
And there is this little piece from Darel which is soo pretty


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Cute flip flops! I do love your Rebecca Taylor jacket, it's such a classic piece!


Thanks, Marylin!


MinaAnais said:


> Let's see if it works, the first picture shows all my outwear. Few but good pieces.
> I already have a cream trench, still a black trench could be more suitable for the office.
> And there is this little piece from Darel which is soo pretty


The Gerard Darel jacket is beautiful, Mina!


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> I gotta go back to tracking and working out. I lost weight that way too.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find info about Whole 30?


Bake, sorry for the late response.  Haven't really been online much this past week.  So you can google it, obviously, but they also have a couple books out that give you detail.  It is super eye opening.  You MUST be in the mindset for it, kind of like training for a marathon or something.  For me, even though I didn't think I ate carbs, it was a huge shift in what I ate, how much I cooked, and how I had to change my behavior.  Very difficult to eat out when on the W30.  You can PM me if you want more details.

I made it all the way through Feb without buying anything other than one lipstick, which I used credit for.  I did it!  This next month I'm in the mood for new yoga clothing. I'm seeing things I like, just trying not to focus on anything in particular.  DH and I bought some furniture for our little reading room.  Lots to do around the house, as always.

There were a few comments about faux leather leggings.  I have a pair from Spanx that I love.  I got them for about $100.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-f...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=GUNMETAL

And....as I am looking, they have them in gunmetal, and I am hitting "buy"!!!  Damn.  That used up the last of my credit.  Eye roll.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Pictures?
> I'm excited for you! When are you leaving?







Won't be leaving till September, but I wear a lot of dresses in the summer so it's not a complete waste to buy them super early lol. 




Pishi said:


> Bake, sorry for the late response.  Haven't really been online much this past week.  So you can google it, obviously, but they also have a couple books out that give you detail.  It is super eye opening.  You MUST be in the mindset for it, kind of like training for a marathon or something.  For me, even though I didn't think I ate carbs, it was a huge shift in what I ate, how much I cooked, and how I had to change my behavior.  Very difficult to eat out when on the W30.  You can PM me if you want more details.
> 
> I made it all the way through Feb without buying anything other than one lipstick, which I used credit for.  I did it!  This next month I'm in the mood for new yoga clothing. I'm seeing things I like, just trying not to focus on anything in particular.  DH and I bought some furniture for our little reading room.  Lots to do around the house, as always.
> 
> There were a few comments about faux leather leggings.  I have a pair from Spanx that I love.  I got them for about $100.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-f...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=GUNMETAL
> 
> And....as I am looking, they have them in gunmetal, and I am hitting "buy"!!!  Damn.  That used up the last of my credit.  Eye roll.



Oh that would've a definite struggle, lol. Everyone I know always wants to go eat out. I'll have to start cutting back before committing to a plan like Whole 30


----------



## eggtartapproved

terebina786 said:


> Definitely not.  They'll get baggy then... Go with your regular size.


tnx for the tips! I'll check them out this wknd if I get a chance. 



Marylin said:


> You seem to have made some very smart shopping decisions! Cutting your budget in half sounds very ambitious. I could only do that if I don't buy a single piece at Chanel...
> 
> Please let us know if you go for the leggings, I'm really curious how well they fit and how to style them!


Will keep you guys posted! I'm pretty excited about them now haha


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Let's see if it works, the first picture shows all my outwear. Few but good pieces.
> I already have a cream trench, still a black trench could be more suitable for the office.
> And there is this little piece from Darel which is soo pretty


Very hard. The jacket is very pretty. Would it create new outfits or work as a replacement for the other black jacket? The  coats are all gorgeous. Would a black trench get as much or more use than these pretty ones you have?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3622528
> 
> 
> Won't be leaving till September, but I wear a lot of dresses in the summer so it's not a complete waste to buy them super early lol.
> Oh that would've a definite struggle, lol. Everyone I know always wants to go eat out. I'll have to start cutting back before committing to a plan like Whole 30



Love the silver ones! I bought a pair of silver sandals last year and wore them a lot. I guess the trend is still strong this year. Good of you to get two pairs.  No matter how comfortable shoes are, you can't wear the same pair every single day, it's neither good for the feet nor the shoes.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Love the silver ones! I bought a pair of silver sandals last year and wore them a lot. I guess the trend is still strong this year. Good of you to get two pairs.  No matter how comfortable shoes are, you can't wear the same pair every single day, it's neither good for the feet nor the shoes.



Exactly. Plus there's not one shoe that can do it all. 

I wouldn't take the sandals in the sand, and flip flops not in museums or shops (that's just me though) lol


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm not entirely sure what shape I am ... DH says hourglass, but I personally feel more pear than hourglass because I have wide hips - I need a slight flare in coats or a bell shape (or cocoon coats) to feel comfortable, especially if they close all the way up at the neck. I find this coat covers my hips but because it doesn't button all the way up, it leaves room for movement and space at my hips, if that makes sense in how I'm describing it.



That's very useful to know! I'll need to replace my black coat next year and I'll definitely look into that style, it's timeless but can also rock 



Mimmy said:


> The Gerard Darel jacket is beautiful, Mina!



Thanks Mimmy! The cut is also very clever, somehow it makes me look taller ! 



Marylin said:


> Very hard. The jacket is very pretty. Would it create new outfits or work as a replacement for the other black jacket? The  coats are all gorgeous. Would a black trench get as much or more use than these pretty ones you have?



Good point. I am wondering if I should sell the current black and buy the Darel and a good umbrella!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Well I'd say with everything it's important to stay realistic and balanced. I will not put myself on any bans.
> 1 I can't keep them, 2 it's no fun.
> Just like we should consider carefully what we buy with our money and put in our closets we can be equally picky about food. Of course I can survive on vegetables and a grey sweater,  but sometimes I want a creamy, fluffy Crème Brûlée and a sequined top.



I so agree with you Marilyn,all bans on shopping can backfire the same way as food .You can get on binge mode[emoji12] 
From my experience,it wasn't healthy. Of course I didn't go on shopping ban voluntarily. My husband paralysis,put other things more important. Being caregiver and practically living in and out of the hospitals for almost 7 years now. So when opportunity came for me shopping again , I binge . I bought many things that I liked,but without thinking how it will flatter my body type,like pleated short Chanel skirt for my hourglass figure didn't do a thing[emoji30] So in the last year,I sold all the clothes that I bought in impulse ,of course with some big or small loss. And I am sooo happy I found this thread and how to wear Chanel jacket. So ladies these 2 threads,changed my life I started thinking,planning, putting together outfits in my head. I realized that I need to start shopping smart-that clothes would flatter,fit my lifestyle and I would want to keep them for years. Also reading all the posts from the beginning to the end,it inspired me to shop my own closet . So once I was ready I started shopping. So here a few outfits that I put together shopping my own closet and adding some pieces [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

Saw this on a blogger 




Think it would be something that could last me awhile stylewise? 
I have a black Ann Taylor with gold thread tweed that isn't that great in quality, and a blue Zara tweed that I could let go of in favor of this. 


I like tweed and I like Liberty London. But I'm also a bigger size, with a bust that I'm not sure would look good with pockets up top. :/


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Saw this on a blogger
> 
> View attachment 3623611
> 
> 
> Think it would be something that could last me awhile stylewise?
> I have a black Ann Taylor with gold thread tweed that isn't that great in quality, and a blue Zara tweed that I could let go of in favor of this.
> 
> 
> I like tweed and I like Liberty London. But I'm also a bigger size, with a bust that I'm not sure would look good with pockets up top. :/



To me it looks kind of boxy.i would chose  little v type of jacket with little lapels and more fitted in waist and would hit mid or lower hips and no pockets [emoji848][emoji177]Blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> To me it looks kind of boxy.i would chose  little v type of jacket with little lapels and more fitted in waist and would hit mid or lower hips and no pockets [emoji848][emoji177]Blessings



That does sound like it would be more flattering. 

But tweed like this style doesn't come like that. Even Chanel tweed has this boxy style. [emoji17]

Looks like I have to give it up or really drop a bunch of weight to pull off a jacket cut like this. 

Cropped doesn't help me when I'm short too lol.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> That does sound like it would be more flattering.
> 
> But tweed like this style doesn't come like that. Even Chanel tweed has this boxy style. [emoji17]
> 
> Looks like I have to give it up or really drop a bunch of weight to pull off a jacket cut like this.
> 
> Cropped doesn't help me when I'm short too lol.



Oh have you checked earlier Chanel collections. I am sure you can find something that you will love it and would flatter your body[emoji848] I am completely not impressed with latest a few years Chanel,specially jackets I think you just need to take little time and the jacket will find you[emoji12]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Oh have you checked earlier Chanel collections. I am sure you can find something that you will love it and would flatter your body[emoji848] I am completely not impressed with latest a few years Chanel,specially jackets I think you just need to take little time and the jacket will find you[emoji12]blessings



I've checked last season with the airline, and bits of this one.  not the right jacket has come up but that's ok.

I'll probably wait till my next trip to London to do my Chanel jacket search.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I so agree with you Marilyn,all bans on shopping can backfire the same way as food .You can get on binge mode[emoji12]
> From my experience,it wasn't healthy. Of course I didn't go on shopping ban voluntarily. My husband paralysis,put other things more important. Being caregiver and practically living in and out of the hospitals for almost 7 years now. So when opportunity came for me shopping again , I binge . I bought many things that I liked,but without thinking how it will flatter my body type,like pleated short Chanel skirt for my hourglass figure didn't do a thing[emoji30] So in the last year,I sold all the clothes that I bought in impulse ,of course with some big or small loss. And I am sooo happy I found this thread and how to wear Chanel jacket. So ladies these 2 threads,changed my life I started thinking,planning, putting together outfits in my head. I realized that I need to start shopping smart-that clothes would flatter,fit my lifestyle and I would want to keep them for years. Also reading all the posts from the beginning to the end,it inspired me to shop my own closet . So once I was ready I started shopping. So here a few outfits that I put together shopping my own closet and adding some pieces [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623351
> View attachment 3623352
> View attachment 3623353
> View attachment 3623354
> View attachment 3623357


What a rollercoaster! And what a sad,  but impressive story. You seem to have grown so much, and it sounds like you've made some very good decisions.
You look good in all these pictures, amazing how different styles change the whole personality. I particularly like the second look, it's so whimsical and unexpected, very cool!
I think we can also learn a lot from you, thanks for joining us!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Saw this on a blogger
> 
> View attachment 3623611
> 
> 
> Think it would be something that could last me awhile stylewise?
> I have a black Ann Taylor with gold thread tweed that isn't that great in quality, and a blue Zara tweed that I could let go of in favor of this.
> 
> 
> I like tweed and I like Liberty London. But I'm also a bigger size, with a bust that I'm not sure would look good with pockets up top. :/


I'm afraid you need to try it on. I don't  think the pockets would make you look bigger, they're very high up, so this shouldn't disturb the look. I understand you about these kinds of jackets being mostly boxy, I have a few that are cut just like this. I barley ever close them, though, so you could just wear a well fitting top underneath and something flattering on the bottom which is not too wide. You might even want to go for a smaller size, otherwise there'll be a lot of material just sticking out in the front if you don't close it.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What a rollercoaster! And what a sad,  but impressive story. You seem to have grown so much, and it sounds like you've made some very good decisions.
> You look good in all these pictures, amazing how different styles change the whole personality. I particularly like the second look, it's so whimsical and unexpected, very cool!
> I think we can also learn a lot from you, thanks for joining us!



Thank you so much Marilyn for your kind words [emoji56][emoji177]Glad to be in this amazing ladies group [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133][emoji41][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I'm afraid you need to try it on. I don't  think the pockets would make you look bigger, they're very high up, so this shouldn't disturb the look. I understand you about these kinds of jackets being mostly boxy, I have a few that are cut just like this. I barley ever close them, though, so you could just wear a well fitting top underneath and something flattering on the bottom which is not too wide. You might even want to go for a smaller size, otherwise there'll be a lot of material just sticking out in the front if you don't close it.



I'll see if they have it in my size in store today. 
Though, lol I'd have to let go of a jacket to keep this...and I just want to be done selling/donating for a bit. Haha it never ends


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> I'll see if they have it in my size in store today.
> Though, lol I'd have to let go of a jacket to keep this...and I just want to be done selling/donating for a bit. Haha it never ends



This jacket also tempted me, bake. I like jackets. I like tweed, and I love Liberty of London!! The shape doesn't bother me, but I am wondering how versatile the Liberty trim will be? 

I also do not need any more blazers, jackets or coats. I live in FL after all! It must be my Colorado childhood, because I am really drawn to jackets, coats and boots! [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> This jacket also tempted me, bake. I like jackets. I like tweed, and I love Liberty of London!! The shape doesn't bother me, but I am wondering how versatile the Liberty trim will be?
> 
> I also do not need any more blazers, jackets or coats. I live in FL after all! It must be my Colorado childhood, because I am really drawn to jackets, coats and boots! [emoji23]



lol specially this winter I was praying to get some colder weather[emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> lol specially this winter I was praying to get some colder weather[emoji12]



As I recall, girleuro, you are also in FL. We experienced a very mild Winter. I think we are in for warm weather ahead of us. I am looking forward to seeing some of your warm weather looks! [emoji28]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> As I recall, girleuro, you are also in FL. We experienced a very mild Winter. I think we are in for warm weather ahead of us. I am looking forward to seeing some of your warm weather looks! [emoji28]



Thank you Mimmy I hope it's not too hot and no storms [emoji23] I am looking forward to see your looks as well [emoji56][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> This jacket also tempted me, bake. I like jackets. I like tweed, and I love Liberty of London!! The shape doesn't bother me, but I am wondering how versatile the Liberty trim will be?
> 
> I also do not need any more blazers, jackets or coats. I live in FL after all! It must be my Colorado childhood, because I am really drawn to jackets, coats and boots! [emoji23]



I tried it on and it didn't blow me away. Cute. But yeah, I didn't take it home. 

I was also wondering how it would be versatile with the floral trim and tulle? 

It fit well actually, but it is really busy. 

I saw a Chanel jacket I did like but I'm not ready to be dropping $$$ just yet. I want to drop a size first before I start looking at that kind of thing. 

So no jacket. I did buy another scarf. I loved the pattern, and it could double as art haha.


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Thank you Mimmy I hope it's not too hot and no storms [emoji23] I am looking forward to see your looks as well [emoji56][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Yes, not too hot (not likely) and no big storms. [emoji1317] I am always looking for pulled together warm weather looks! [emoji28]


bakeacookie said:


> I tried it on and it didn't blow me away. Cute. But yeah, I didn't take it home.
> 
> I was also wondering how it would be versatile with the floral trim and tulle?
> 
> It fit well actually, but it is really busy.
> 
> I saw a Chanel jacket I did like but I'm not ready to be dropping $$$ just yet. I want to drop a size first before I start looking at that kind of thing.
> 
> So no jacket. I did buy another scarf. I loved the pattern, and it could double as art haha.


Glad that you were able to try the jacket on, bake. Never say never, but unless I buy pre-owned which I haven't done yet, I don't think that I will buy a Chanel jacket. 

Ohh, which scarf did you get? I was just looking at the H, 70 cm scarfs, since they will be rested, but I already spent my 1st quarter budget. [emoji853]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Yes, not too hot (not likely) and no big storms. [emoji1317] I am always looking for pulled together warm weather looks! [emoji28]
> 
> Glad that you were able to try the jacket on, bake. Never say never, but unless I buy pre-owned which I haven't done yet, I don't think that I will buy a Chanel jacket.
> 
> Ohh, which scarf did you get? I was just looking at the H, 70 cm scarfs, since they will be rested, but I already spent my 1st quarter budget. [emoji853]






I think this is in the 70 equivalent. 

And good to know that the 70cm will be discontinued, I have to make sure I have the patterns I want. 

I don't know if a Chanel jacket is meant for me, but the idea is still there until I can kick it out (and I need help kicking this idea out!) 


I love seeing your outfits, Mimmy, because they are very put together warm weather looks that I can use too haha.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oops. I didn't put the right color way! 

The lighter one I posed earlier was very washed out. I looked better in the bolder pink.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Oops. I didn't put the right color way!
> 
> The lighter one I posed earlier was very washed out. I looked better in the bolder pink.
> 
> View attachment 3624436



Ahh, I looked at this scarf too, bake! It's really lovely! [emoji173]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, I looked at this scarf too, bake! It's really lovely! [emoji173]



It's adorable. I also love cherry blossom, so I had to get something in this line. The bag wasn't a must have, the scarf was. [emoji4]

I think you could pull off the super cute French neighborhood scarf they have.

So I've spent this quarter:
$15 blouse
$95 LC scarf 
$50 flip flops & sandals


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> It's adorable. I also love cherry blossom, so I had to get something in this line. The bag wasn't a must have, the scarf was. [emoji4]
> 
> I think you could pull off the super cute French neighborhood scarf they have.
> 
> So I've spent this quarter:
> $15 blouse
> $95 LC scarf
> $50 flip flops & sandals


I have so much to learn....


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I have so much to learn....



I don't think you do. Haha. 

I'm only restrained because nothing is calling me. Lol.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I don't think you do. Haha.
> 
> I'm only restrained because nothing is calling me. Lol.


My ears must be bigger then...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> My ears must be bigger then...



[emoji23] everything was made for you! 

I'm browsing Tiffany right now. And I'm eagerly waiting for blog posts on the LV autumn runway haha. 

I have my eye on a few new releases at LV, so I might splurge eventually haha


----------



## bakeacookie

I feel I want things that don't exist. 

I want collared blouses without buttons. 

I want solid colored skirts that aren't tight, but don't have crazy detail. But they can't be matronly either. 

I want the right tweed jacket, in a blazer with lapels style that do not have embellished/emphasized pockets on the bust. 

I want thick material dress pants. Similar to men's, but in a petite size with cigarette leg/not that skinny cut. And that's not black! Grey or navy would be fantastic. 

I find a lot of office wear is black, when I find materials I like. :/


----------



## Mimmy

Hope everyone is doing well! [emoji7]

I have only been doing a fair job of resisting temptation. January was a pretty spendy month for me. I'll blame the after Christmas sales! February I didn't buy much, because I felt badly about almost spending my entire quarterly budget in January. 

I have only purchased a cosmetic bag so far this month. Every time I look at it makes me smile! [emoji3] The sign of a successful purchase. 


A pair of jeans are on their way to me. It's a brand I know pretty well, so they should fit. If not I can return them to a physical store nearby. I find perfect fitting jeans difficult to find, so if these end up fitting well, I am not going to beat myself up over going officially over my budget. I will just spend less next quarter. 

I am finding that the quarterly budget works best for me. If I only had a yearly budget, based on past and current experience, there is a good chance that I would blow through it during the first few months! [emoji948]

I am happy to be participating on this thread with you wonderful women, as I feel that I am making progress in being more mindful of my purchases, and for the most part staying on budget! [emoji2]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I feel I want things that don't exist.
> 
> I want collared blouses without buttons.
> 
> I want solid colored skirts that aren't tight, but don't have crazy detail. But they can't be matronly either.
> 
> I want the right tweed jacket, in a blazer with lapels style that do not have embellished/emphasized pockets on the bust.
> 
> I want thick material dress pants. Similar to men's, but in a petite size with cigarette leg/not that skinny cut. And that's not black! Grey or navy would be fantastic.
> 
> I find a lot of office wear is black, when I find materials I like. :/



It's either time to learn how to sew or find a really good tailor, it seems. Have you ever thought about having  clothes made especially for you? You could get the material you like and have pants, skirts, blouses made just the way you like them. The other option of course is to get something almost perfect and have it taken in, altered, shortened, whatever you need. You have such a good eye for quality and material, you should be able to spot what needs to be done to make an item into the perfect item. 
I hear you about black! I like it, I have tons of black clothes,  but I'm pale, sometimes even a bit greenish, so I look better in grey and almost normal in navy. My guess is, black is easier to sell.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! [emoji7]
> 
> I have only been doing a fair job of resisting temptation. January was a pretty spendy month for me. I'll blame the after Christmas sales! February I didn't buy much, because I felt badly about almost spending my entire quarterly budget in January.
> 
> I have only purchased a cosmetic bag so far this month. Every time I look at it makes me smile! [emoji3] The sign of a successful purchase.
> View attachment 3626924
> 
> A pair of jeans are on their way to me. It's a brand I know pretty well, so they should fit. If not I can return them to a physical store nearby. I find perfect fitting jeans difficult to find, so if these end up fitting well, I am not going to beat myself up over going officially over my budget. I will just spend less next quarter.
> 
> I am finding that the quarterly budget works best for me. If I only had a yearly budget, based on past and current experience, there is a good chance that I would blow through it during the first few months! [emoji948]
> 
> I am happy to be participating on this thread with you wonderful women, as I feel that I am making progress in being more mindful of my purchases, and for the most part staying on budget! [emoji2]



Cute!! I wonder how my make up would end up if my cosmetic bag told me to be bold!
Yes, jeans are a nightmare. I have four pairs. One is only for warmer weather, one very dark and one lighter wash. And there's this flared pair that I'm not so sure about. It's supposed to be a flattering style. Maybe I'm not easily flattered. So if you know what looks good on you, get it and don't think about the budget - yet. And be good next quarter, like you always are.
I can only return the compliment. You inspired this thread a great deal with your Stylebook thread, so thanks back!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It's either time to learn how to sew or find a really good tailor, it seems. Have you ever thought about having  clothes made especially for you? You could get the material you like and have pants, skirts, blouses made just the way you like them. The other option of course is to get something almost perfect and have it taken in, altered, shortened, whatever you need. You have such a good eye for quality and material, you should be able to spot what needs to be done to make an item into the perfect item.
> I hear you about black! I like it, I have tons of black clothes,  but I'm pale, sometimes even a bit greenish, so I look better in grey and almost normal in navy. My guess is, black is easier to sell.



Black is sold as the universal flattering item that fits every situation. Lol

I guess I am to that point now. I'm so particular on things that I have to spend to get as close as possible to the one I want and get it tailored. 

I don't think I want to go fully custom made for me yet haha. Especially when DBF isn't at that point yet. I could hear him now saying "ooh you get bespoke clothes. I'll get a bespoke English suit." Haha. 

The material for making your own clothes will run me up to designer prices, so I think I'll just get fitted designer clothes. The upside of designer ready to wear is the in house tailoring lol. 

Hopefully I can lose some weight to justify the expense.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I feel I want things that don't exist.
> 
> I want collared blouses without buttons.
> 
> I want solid colored skirts that aren't tight, but don't have crazy detail. But they can't be matronly either.
> 
> I want the right tweed jacket, in a blazer with lapels style that do not have embellished/emphasized pockets on the bust.
> 
> I want thick material dress pants. Similar to men's, but in a petite size with cigarette leg/not that skinny cut. And that's not black! Grey or navy would be fantastic.
> 
> I find a lot of office wear is black, when I find materials I like. :/



I hear you bakeacooke .I do so many times feel the same. Or I don't like some details or length and I want to make it my own ,what fits better on me...And I do love by previous /earlier seasons Chanel as well. ( And even my budget pretty soon becomes unlimited, [emoji41][emoji56] thanks to my genius hubby,but I still looking to purchase older collections. I absolutely love older ones,specially from 2011 byzantine and 2012 all amazing ones ...To me they are more elegant ,more flattering than recent ones and also I want to look as stylish lady ,not the lady who wears Chanel.So Like my hubby says,you make clothes,not the other way around [emoji12]And although everything I purchased from earlier collections,always fits great.Sometimes you can't find your size...I would love to purchase something in smaller sizes that I wear and alter it,but the problem is I don't know who would do a good job. I wish I could find someone who has good eye and do a great job [emoji30]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I hear you bakeacooke .I do so many times feel the same. Or I don't like some details or length and I want to make it my own ,what fits better on me...And I do love by previous /earlier seasons Chanel as well. ( And even my budget pretty soon becomes unlimited, [emoji41][emoji56] thanks to my genius hubby,but I still looking to purchase older collections. I absolutely love older ones,specially from 2011 byzantine and 2012 all amazing ones ...To me they are more elegant ,more flattering than recent ones and also I want to look as stylish lady ,not the lady who wears Chanel.So Like my hubby says,you make clothes,not the other way around [emoji12]And although everything I purchased from earlier collections,always fits great.Sometimes you can't find your size...I would love to purchase something in smaller sizes that I wear and alter it,but the problem is I don't know who would do a good job. I wish I could find someone who has good eye and do a great job [emoji30]



I found a guy who I think could do a good job, he's the contract tailor for the local Burberry. 

But it's finding clothing worthy enough of the price to hire this tailor to tailor those clothes. 

And it's also hard to find things in my current size. And the older styles I find are the classic styles and are hard to find because they are classics. 


Round and round I go lol.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's either time to learn how to sew or find a really good tailor, it seems. Have you ever thought about having  clothes made especially for you? You could get the material you like and have pants, skirts, blouses made just the way you like them. The other option of course is to get something almost perfect and have it taken in, altered, shortened, whatever you need. You have such a good eye for quality and material, you should be able to spot what needs to be done to make an item into the perfect item.
> I hear you about black! I like it, I have tons of black clothes,  but I'm pale, sometimes even a bit greenish, so I look better in grey and almost normal in navy. My guess is, black is easier to sell.



That would be great. But I know that sewing not for me.[emoji15]I have many artistic qualities,but sewing is not one of them[emoji51] And to find great seamstress it's hard[emoji23] I hate when seamstress keep asking you in a fitting -what do you think? [emoji15] hm I am like well thinking to myself-I thought that was your job not mine. I hate fittings. I tried many years ago and only once I had a great seamstress.She had a great eye she would make everything almost without fittings.But very expensive and long wait 
I havent  bought nothing this month yet [emoji15]ups I did . Yesterday I got an offer I couldn't refused the price was too good [emoji30] to purchase a dress I was admiring from last year prefall collection.I couldn't resist [emoji23]


----------



## MinaAnais

I highly recommend a good tailor! I am a slow shopper, it takes me ages to find something that I want to purchase. I can now try to find something in the material and colour that I like as I know that it is easier for my tailor to fix the proportions. As for the quality of the materials, for some reasons, I have noticed that all my latest purchases were by some few trusted "old" brands.  Just realised that I am becoming more and more like my mother


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I found a guy who I think could do a good job, he's the contract tailor for the local Burberry.
> 
> But it's finding clothing worthy enough of the price to hire this tailor to tailor those clothes.
> 
> And it's also hard to find things in my current size. And the older styles I find are the classic styles and are hard to find because they are classics.
> 
> 
> Round and round I go lol.



You are lucky I am looking for Taylor Question if any of the stores like Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus would do alterations for the clothes that purchased not in their stores? And do they do a good job on Chanel?
Bakeacookie my advice to you if you are looking for older collections and for particular size,try to contact the sellers who sell on EBay ,the ones who do it for business ,with great ratings and ask them can they find you something,like a jacket or .. that you are looking for. Ask them to contact you once they have something in your size. Also purchase the ones which haven't been altered. So many they sell NWT or New without tags So even if you purchase smaller size ,you would have be able to take it out I believe about 2 sizes [emoji6][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Today is gorgeous day in South Florida its sunny but slightly cool weather. Here is my outfit for this beautiful day My newly purchased Chanel jacket classic I love so much and no alterations needed [emoji28] and shopping my own closet the Chloe dress I had at least a few years. And started this year wear with all my Chanel jackets . Sooo versatile [emoji1][emoji4][emoji133][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Today is gorgeous day in South Florida its sunny but slightly cool weather. Here is my outfit for this beautiful day My newly purchased Chanel jacket classic I love so much and no alterations needed [emoji28] and shopping my own closet the Chloe dress I had at least a few years. And started this year wear with all my Chanel jackets . Sooo versatile [emoji1][emoji4][emoji133][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3627295
> View attachment 3627296
> View attachment 3627297


Very nice with the belt!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Very nice with the belt!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji4][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! [emoji7]
> 
> I have only been doing a fair job of resisting temptation. January was a pretty spendy month for me. I'll blame the after Christmas sales! February I didn't buy much, because I felt badly about almost spending my entire quarterly budget in January.
> 
> I have only purchased a cosmetic bag so far this month. Every time I look at it makes me smile! [emoji3] The sign of a successful purchase.
> View attachment 3626924
> 
> A pair of jeans are on their way to me. It's a brand I know pretty well, so they should fit. If not I can return them to a physical store nearby. I find perfect fitting jeans difficult to find, so if these end up fitting well, I am not going to beat myself up over going officially over my budget. I will just spend less next quarter.
> 
> I am finding that the quarterly budget works best for me. If I only had a yearly budget, based on past and current experience, there is a good chance that I would blow through it during the first few months! [emoji948]
> 
> I am happy to be participating on this thread with you wonderful women, as I feel that I am making progress in being more mindful of my purchases, and for the most part staying on budget! [emoji2]


cute!



girleuro said:


> Today is gorgeous day in South Florida its sunny but slightly cool weather. Here is my outfit for this beautiful day My newly purchased Chanel jacket classic I love so much and no alterations needed [emoji28] and shopping my own closet the Chloe dress I had at least a few years. And started this year wear with all my Chanel jackets . Sooo versatile [emoji1][emoji4][emoji133][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3627295
> View attachment 3627296
> View attachment 3627297


You look great! I love it with the belt.


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> cute!
> 
> You look great! I love it with the belt.



Thank you kindly [emoji56][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## terebina786

I had a few suits made bespoke for me.  A friend of mine owns a company but only does menswear but did did me a solid.  It originally stemmed from a gorgeous French blue suit my husband had made and I needed one in exactly that colour lol.  It did cost a bit but worth it for meetings where I have to suit up.

I have a Banana Republic trench coat on my way to me.  I actually needed a new one and I got it for 50% off.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> You are lucky I am looking for Taylor Question if any of the stores like Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus would do alterations for the clothes that purchased not in their stores? And do they do a good job on Chanel?
> Bakeacookie my advice to you if you are looking for older collections and for particular size,try to contact the sellers who sell on EBay ,the ones who do it for business ,with great ratings and ask them can they find you something,like a jacket or .. that you are looking for. Ask them to contact you once they have something in your size. Also purchase the ones which haven't been altered. So many they sell NWT or New without tags So even if you purchase smaller size ,you would have be able to take it out I believe about 2 sizes [emoji6][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



They might be able to, but the pricing would be different, from what I understand. 

You could also ask recommendations from boutiques. Some boutiques don't do in house tailoring, so they send them out to a local tailor who meets their standards. The one I go to does all brands from the mall here, from Burberry, Herve Ledger, all brands of men's suits. They even do expensive wedding gowns. 

Good idea to contact sellers who do sell the older collection. Good to know I can take it out!! Definitely an option, if they have the NWT/NWOT. 



girleuro said:


> Today is gorgeous day in South Florida its sunny but slightly cool weather. Here is my outfit for this beautiful day My newly purchased Chanel jacket classic I love so much and no alterations needed [emoji28] and shopping my own closet the Chloe dress I had at least a few years. And started this year wear with all my Chanel jackets . Sooo versatile [emoji1][emoji4][emoji133][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3627295
> View attachment 3627296
> View attachment 3627297



I love your outfit!! May I ask, where is the skirt from?


----------



## bakeacookie

terebina786 said:


> I had a few suits made bespoke for me.  A friend of mine owns a company but only does menswear but did did me a solid.  It originally stemmed from a gorgeous French blue suit my husband had made and I needed one in exactly that colour lol.  It did cost a bit but worth it for meetings where I have to suit up.
> 
> I have a Banana Republic trench coat on my way to me.  I actually needed a new one and I got it for 50% off.



ooh. brainwave. I go to London regularly. Some brands that do bespoke men's clothes do women's clothes too!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> They might be able to, but the pricing would be different, from what I understand.
> 
> You could also ask recommendations from boutiques. Some boutiques don't do in house tailoring, so they send them out to a local tailor who meets their standards. The one I go to does all brands from the mall here, from Burberry, Herve Ledger, all brands of men's suits. They even do expensive wedding gowns.
> 
> Good idea to contact sellers who do sell the older collection. Good to know I can take it out!! Definitely an option, if they have the NWT/NWOT.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your outfit!! May I ask, where is the skirt from?



Thank you  I will start looking around . [emoji56][emoji177] thank you But it's not the skirt is the dress Chloe from the Phoebe Philo era .The silk is so heavy .I had for awhile and started shopping my own wardrobe and now my favorite to go with many of my Chanel jackets [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you  I will start looking around . [emoji56][emoji177] thank you But it's not the skirt is the dress Chloe from the Phoebe Philo era .The silk is so heavy .I had for awhile and started shopping my own wardrobe and now my favorite to go with many of my Chanel jackets [emoji4]


A dress is even better!

I need to look at all brands it seems. I would've never considered chloe, old or new. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> A dress is even better!
> 
> I need to look at all brands it seems. I would've never considered chloe, old or new. Thank you for sharing!



You are very welcome.[emoji177]You know I never was thinking about Chloe too. But picture sold the dress. [emoji15] it wasn't even the same dress in the picture,but it was too late[emoji51] the picture of Ballerina captured me[emoji30] I was searching for designer ballet inspired dresses .I love love ballet inspired clothing [emoji7]that's another of my obsessions after Chanel [emoji56][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Cute!! I wonder how my make up would end up if my cosmetic bag told me to be bold!
> Yes, jeans are a nightmare. I have four pairs. One is only for warmer weather, one very dark and one lighter wash. And there's this flared pair that I'm not so sure about. It's supposed to be a flattering style. Maybe I'm not easily flattered. So if you know what looks good on you, get it and don't think about the budget - yet. And be good next quarter, like you always are.
> I can only return the compliment. You inspired this thread a great deal with your Stylebook thread, so thanks back!


Thank you, Marylin!


MinaAnais said:


> I highly recommend a good tailor! I am a slow shopper, it takes me ages to find something that I want to purchase. I can now try to find something in the material and colour that I like as I know that it is easier for my tailor to fix the proportions. As for the quality of the materials, for some reasons, I have noticed that all my latest purchases were by some few trusted "old" brands.  Just realised that I am becoming more and more like my mother


I agree that a good tailor is a must. Having a dress I never wore, tailored, turned into into one of my favorite dresses. [emoji156]


girleuro said:


> Today is gorgeous day in South Florida its sunny but slightly cool weather. Here is my outfit for this beautiful day My newly purchased Chanel jacket classic I love so much and no alterations needed [emoji28] and shopping my own closet the Chloe dress I had at least a few years. And started this year wear with all my Chanel jackets . Sooo versatile [emoji1][emoji4][emoji133][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3627295
> View attachment 3627296
> View attachment 3627297


I am loving seeing your mod shots, girleuro! Your outfit looks great! [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

I've got an idea of what I want, and I've got an idea of what brands and pieces I want. 

Do I get them now at my current size or try to lose weight and wait for that to happen. I'm only wanting to go down a size or two, nothing drastic. 

But the pieces I'm looking at would be spendy, in terms of my comfort zone. 

But I also want to look good now. Lol


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Marylin!
> 
> I agree that a good tailor is a must. Having a dress I never wore, tailored, turned into into one of my favorite dresses. [emoji156]
> 
> I am loving seeing your mod shots, girleuro! Your outfit looks great! [emoji7]



Thank you Mimmy [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I've got an idea of what I want, and I've got an idea of what brands and pieces I want.
> 
> Do I get them now at my current size or try to lose weight and wait for that to happen. I'm only wanting to go down a size or two, nothing drastic.
> 
> But the pieces I'm looking at would be spendy, in terms of my comfort zone.
> 
> But I also want to look good now. Lol



Hmm that's a true dilemma [emoji848] let's see are you on the road of losing weight now? If you get very serious,you can lose 1 size in a few months. But on the other side-life is too short You want and need to be happy every day.You could buy just a bit too small to give you the encouragement to lose weight faster [emoji12][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji56] I think I like the last option best[emoji41]


----------



## terebina786

bakeacookie said:


> I've got an idea of what I want, and I've got an idea of what brands and pieces I want.
> 
> Do I get them now at my current size or try to lose weight and wait for that to happen. I'm only wanting to go down a size or two, nothing drastic.
> 
> But the pieces I'm looking at would be spendy, in terms of my comfort zone.
> 
> But I also want to look good now. Lol


A size or two won't make that big of a difference in the long run.  You can alter things or some things may fit a bit loose.

I went from a size 14 to a size 4/6, now that made a huge difference and a ton of stuff had to be thrown out.  Then I went from a 4/6 to an 8 and again I had to throw things out lol.  But then again if it's expensive, I'd just wait.


----------



## Marylin

Butterandmilk said:


> I struggle with budgeting all the time. If I see pretty and cute stuff I couldn't stop myself! If I don't buy it then I would be constantly thinking about it and eventually I'll buy


Butterandmilk, all I can say that we all try to resist temptation and succeed to different degrees.
If a piece keeps coming back to your thoughts, it might be worth getting. On the other hand it's always smart to consider, why you want something, if it complements an outfit and how exactly you'd wear it. Do you own something similar, will it last more than a season and will you still like it once you brought it home? If you do want to buy less, you should take inventory and see if you really need anything.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I've got an idea of what I want, and I've got an idea of what brands and pieces I want.
> 
> Do I get them now at my current size or try to lose weight and wait for that to happen. I'm only wanting to go down a size or two, nothing drastic.
> 
> But the pieces I'm looking at would be spendy, in terms of my comfort zone.
> 
> But I also want to look good now. Lol


I agree that altering something within two sizes isn't that hard, unless it's shoulders, which is tricky and sometimes expensive. Waists are considerably easier. Are you already working on loosing weight or is it something you'd eventually would want to do? If you're on your way, I'd wait a bit until buying something  expensive. If you haven't started, ask yourself if you really are willing to. When in doubt, buy something that fits you now and makes you feel and look good. You'll find you don't need to weigh less to be pretty.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Hmm that's a true dilemma [emoji848] let's see are you on the road of losing weight now? If you get very serious,you can lose 1 size in a few months. But on the other side-life is too short You want and need to be happy every day.You could buy just a bit too small to give you the encouragement to lose weight faster [emoji12][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji56] I think I like the last option best[emoji41]




I'm taking baby steps to fully change my lifestyle. I tried just doing things abruptly and didn't commit. 

So I've been slowly ramping up my exercise, slowly making better choices and smaller portions. 

So I'm heading in the right direction, just slowly. 



terebina786 said:


> A size or two won't make that big of a difference in the long run.  You can alter things or some things may fit a bit loose.
> 
> I went from a size 14 to a size 4/6, now that made a huge difference and a ton of stuff had to be thrown out.  Then I went from a 4/6 to an 8 and again I had to throw things out lol.  But then again if it's expensive, I'd just wait.



True, and I only want to drop one or two sizes, so alterations should be doable. 

I'm not wanting overtly complicated pieces so tailoring them down should be an option. 



Marylin said:


> I agree that altering something within two sizes isn't that hard, unless it's shoulders, which is tricky and sometimes expensive. Waists are considerably easier. Are you already working on loosing weight or is it something you'd eventually would want to do? If you're on your way, I'd wait a bit until buying something  expensive. If you haven't started, ask yourself if you really are willing to. When in doubt, buy something that fits you now and makes you feel and look good. You'll find you don't need to weigh less to be pretty.



I don't think my shoulders will go down in size, just like...the arms right? 

I am working on it slowly, to make it a committable change. Every time I did abrupt changes I did lose weight only to gain it back again. But I also don't want a drastic drop. I just need to be healthy, and my healthy size was two sizes down. 

But perhaps I'll get some things to wear now. I found some items I absolutely love for my work capsule of 12 items.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'm taking baby steps to fully change my lifestyle. I tried just doing things abruptly and didn't commit.
> 
> So I've been slowly ramping up my exercise, slowly making better choices and smaller portions.
> 
> So I'm heading in the right direction, just slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and I only want to drop one or two sizes, so alterations should be doable.
> 
> I'm not wanting overtly complicated pieces so tailoring them down should be an option.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my shoulders will go down in size, just like...the arms right?
> 
> I am working on it slowly, to make it a committable change. Every time I did abrupt changes I did lose weight only to gain it back again. But I also don't want a drastic drop. I just need to be healthy, and my healthy size was two sizes down.
> 
> But perhaps I'll get some things to wear now. I found some items I absolutely love for my work capsule of 12 items.



Shoulders don't change, but the smaller you get, the smaller your torso will be. If you loose weight on the back, and your upper arms, the shoulder seam of shirts and jackets will drop. That's what I meant. 
It is smart to get something you love to wear now. If you make good use of it, it will be easy to get rid of once it's too big.  In the end it will also come down to cost per wear.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Shoulders don't change, but the smaller you get, the smaller your torso will be. If you loose weight on the back, and your upper arms, the shoulder seam of shirts and jackets will drop. That's what I meant.
> It is smart to get something you love to wear now. If you make good use of it, it will be easy to get rid of once it's too big.  In the end it will also come down to cost per wear.



This is true. 

I think I'll start on the bottom pieces, skirts and trousers I can wear. They won't be insanely expensive...just yet. I want to get into Chanel and H rtw just because it's so pretty. Lol


----------



## bakeacookie

bakeacookie said:


> It's adorable. I also love cherry blossom, so I had to get something in this line. The bag wasn't a must have, the scarf was. [emoji4]
> 
> I think you could pull off the super cute French neighborhood scarf they have.
> 
> So I've spent this quarter:
> $15 blouse
> $95 LC scarf
> $50 flip flops & sandals



I got two incredibly inexpensive skirts in my current size. 

I tried to find trousers but that's so difficult. I might forgo trousers until I lose weight. I have one that'll do for now anyway. 

So add $20 in skirts to my totals above for this quarter. 

And DBF got me a hat! Perfect for airshows and Hawaii haha.


----------



## Marylin

I went to a Party last night, launched by Chanel on opening the new Munich store. Really cool location. Nice food. A bit disappointing since I was expecting some kind of fashion show,  but it was just a get together. I guess the guests themselves were the show. I have never seen so much Chanel in one spot. All the latest bags and suits and jackets and dresses of course, but also some vintage, beautiful and obviously rare pieces that were just stunning. What was nice was a little gift bag guests got at the end with a cosmetic bag, hand mirror, mascara, nail polish and lipstick. Not my color,  but cute.
I must have been completely underdressed.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I went to a Party last night, launched by Chanel on opening the new Munich store. Really cool location. Nice food. A bit disappointing since I was expecting some kind of fashion show,  but it was just a get together. I guess the guests themselves were the show. I have never seen so much Chanel in one spot. All the latest bags and suits and jackets and dresses of course, but also some vintage, beautiful and obviously rare pieces that were just stunning. What was nice was a little gift bag guests got at the end with a cosmetic bag, hand mirror, mascara, nail polish and lipstick. Not my color,  but cute.
> I must have been completely underdressed.
> 
> View attachment 3635344



I think you must have looked great! 

Putting on all designer from head to toe doesn't mean that you're dressed correctly all the time. I actually find the most stylish ladies don't care about the tag. [emoji4]

The gift sounds cute though.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I think you must have looked great!
> 
> Putting on all designer from head to toe doesn't mean that you're dressed correctly all the time. I actually find the most stylish ladies don't care about the tag. [emoji4]
> 
> The gift sounds cute though.


You're right of course. I just liked to see all these pretty things on real people in different sizes and different styles. What was interesting though was that on real young women even the most casual Chanel just looked weirdly inappropriate. The older and more sophisticated those Ladies were, the better they looked in their jackets and suits. There were jeans as well and sneakers and of course the occasional Hermes.  
I'll take a pic of the gift bag and its contents tomorrow during daylight.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You're right of course. I just liked to see all these pretty things on real people in different sizes and different styles. What was interesting though was that on real young women even the most casual Chanel just looked weirdly inappropriate. The older and more sophisticated those Ladies were, the better they looked in their jackets and suits. There were jeans as well and sneakers and of course the occasional Hermes.
> I'll take a pic of the gift bag and its contents tomorrow during daylight.



I think that too sometimes. Probably a subconscious thought whenever I can't find the "right" Chanel jacket for me. Maybe I'm not at the time to wear one.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I went to a Party last night, launched by Chanel on opening the new Munich store. Really cool location. Nice food. A bit disappointing since I was expecting some kind of fashion show,  but it was just a get together. I guess the guests themselves were the show. I have never seen so much Chanel in one spot. All the latest bags and suits and jackets and dresses of course, but also some vintage, beautiful and obviously rare pieces that were just stunning. What was nice was a little gift bag guests got at the end with a cosmetic bag, hand mirror, mascara, nail polish and lipstick. Not my color,  but cute.
> I must have been completely underdressed.
> 
> View attachment 3635344



This outfit is beautiful, Marylin! As usual I am sure that you are being too modest; I'm sure you were one of the most well dressed women there. [emoji7] How nice that you got a swag bag! [emoji164][emoji1387][emoji168]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I went to a Party last night, launched by Chanel on opening the new Munich store. Really cool location. Nice food. A bit disappointing since I was expecting some kind of fashion show,  but it was just a get together. I guess the guests themselves were the show. I have never seen so much Chanel in one spot. All the latest bags and suits and jackets and dresses of course, but also some vintage, beautiful and obviously rare pieces that were just stunning. What was nice was a little gift bag guests got at the end with a cosmetic bag, hand mirror, mascara, nail polish and lipstick. Not my color,  but cute.
> I must have been completely underdressed.
> 
> View attachment 3635344



Marilyn this is very beautiful very elegant and sophisticated look . [emoji177] I agree with other ladies that you don't have to wear all the latest collections I love older pieces and also mixing different collections.first it's more unique I will quote my hubby phrase -"Chanel don't wear you" you wear it [emoji12] and second the new collections not so elegant as the ones in the last 10 years and even earlier...I hope you had a great time cause you did look fabulous [emoji177][emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This outfit is beautiful, Marylin! As usual I am sure that you are being too modest; I'm sure you were one of the most well dressed women there. [emoji7] How nice that you got a swag bag! [emoji164][emoji1387][emoji168]



You're too kind. I assure you there were many much better dressed women there and not only because they wore Chanel from head to toe,  but because they knew how to wear it.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn this is very beautiful very elegant and sophisticated look . [emoji177] I agree with other ladies that you don't have to wear all the latest collections I love older pieces and also mixing different collections.first it's more unique I will quote my hubby phrase -"Chanel don't wear you" you wear it [emoji12] and second the new collections not so elegant as the ones in the last 10 years and even earlier...I hope you had a great time cause you did look fabulous [emoji177][emoji106][emoji41]


Thanks girleuro, I agree about not having to be fashionable to by stylish. And your husband is a very smart man.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I think that too sometimes. Probably a subconscious thought whenever I can't find the "right" Chanel jacket for me. Maybe I'm not at the time to wear one.


I think you just need to find the very one. Maybe it will find you. Until then you should enjoy all your beautiful clothes.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I think you just need to find the very one. Maybe it will find you. Until then you should enjoy all your beautiful clothes.



Thanks!

I feel like I have to think about what the right one would be. 

And I thank you all for being so positive regarding body image. There's so much fat shaming going on around the forum that it's just mind boggling. 

 I am trying to lose weight to be healthier, using  pretty clothing to be a motivator, but to be made to feel bad that I didn't keep that smaller size to begin with is uncalled for.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I feel like I have to think about what the right one would be.
> 
> And I thank you all for being so positive regarding body image. There's so much fat shaming going on around the forum that it's just mind boggling.
> 
> I am trying to lose weight to be healthier, using  pretty clothing to be a motivator, but to be made to feel bad that I didn't keep that smaller size to begin with is uncalled for.


An older lady in a store today (well, a bit older than I...) mentioned to the SA that she's been trying to loose weight all her life. I thought she looked fine. What a shame. To feel bad about your body all the time! I didn't dare to chime in, since I was just overhearing the conversation. Normally I would have protested.


----------



## Marylin

Here's the little cosmetic bag we got Wednesday night.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> An older lady in a store today (well, a bit older than I...) mentioned to the SA that she's been trying to loose weight all her life. I thought she looked fine. What a shame. To feel bad about your body all the time! I didn't dare to chime in, since I was just overhearing the conversation. Normally I would have protested.



It's a constant struggle being the size I am, and not being made to feel bad about it. 

The fact I buy my size, and I'm Asian? I get shamed and compared to other skinny, pretty girls all the time by family. 

Part of it was my diet choice, the other was the medication I'm on. But irregardless, there's  no need to make others feel bad about themselves. I don't see the point of putting people down based on their appearances. 



Marylin said:


> Here's the little cosmetic bag we got Wednesday night.
> View attachment 3636490



And that's super cute. But you said the colors in the makeup don't work for you? Are they too bright?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> It's a constant struggle being the size I am, and not being made to feel bad about it.
> 
> The fact I buy my size, and I'm Asian? I get shamed and compared to other skinny, pretty girls all the time by family.
> 
> Part of it was my diet choice, the other was the medication I'm on. But irregardless, there's  no need to make others feel bad about themselves. I don't see the point of putting people down based on their appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's super cute. But you said the colors in the makeup don't work for you? Are they too bright?




That's horrible! Especially your family should support and love you no matter what size you are. And you are not a big size even!  You shouldn't let them take  you down anymore. You're not a teenager, you're pretty, successful, very well dressed and smart. (Put these words in any order you want, there're always true.) 
How sad that no matter where we come from, no matter what age, race or cultural background, women so often feel insecure and  ashamed of themselves. Is this why we shop all the time? Because we're trying so hard to look like we think we're supposed to look?

Oh the colors. Yes there're too bright. I'm very pale and blond and need a richer red to not look even greener. I might mix it with other colors or just give it to a lucky friend.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> That's horrible! Especially your family should support and love you no matter what size you are. And you are not a big size even!  You shouldn't let them take  you down anymore. You're not a teenager, you're pretty, successful, very well dressed and smart. (Put these words in any order you want, there're always true.)
> How sad that no matter where we come from, no matter what age, race or cultural background, women so often feel insecure and  ashamed of themselves. Is this why we shop all the time? Because we're trying so hard to look like we think we're supposed to look?
> 
> Oh the colors. Yes there're too bright. I'm very pale and blond and need a richer red to not look even greener. I might mix it with other colors or just give it to a lucky friend.



And it's also just common for people to just give looks and judge my size. So I've gotten a bit used to it, but a part of it is just something you can't get used to. 

Like looks are all that matter in life. Like my looks are offensive because I'm a bigger woman. 


We are to look a certain way. Even draped in designer doesn't work out because then we're showing off. Funnily enough, my size is made in some designer brands, so I'm not shut out completely by them. I don't get the judging. We try hard to be accepted to look a certain way, and there's no certain way to look to be accepted. It's weird! 

Not sure how mixing would work. Didn't know you could mix them easily lol. I know little of makeup to know how you could do it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> And it's also just common for people to just give looks and judge my size. So I've gotten a bit used to it, but a part of it is just something you can't get used to.
> 
> Like looks are all that matter in life. Like my looks are offensive because I'm a bigger woman.
> 
> 
> We are to look a certain way. Even draped in designer doesn't work out because then we're showing off. Funnily enough, my size is made in some designer brands, so I'm not shut out completely by them. I don't get the judging. We try hard to be accepted to look a certain way, and there's no certain way to look to be accepted. It's weird!
> 
> Not sure how mixing would work. Didn't know you could mix them easily lol. I know little of makeup to know how you could do it.



Don't know about the nail polish, but lipstick is easy to just me and match. I use one color first and paint it over with a second. Just like applying gloss over the first coat. It's important to use a little brush though to get it even.

In public I've adopted a rougher attitude towards the "look-down-on-mes". Whenever I get an offensive look, I speak up. Last time a woman looked me up and down which I found very rude, I asked her if there was a problem. She turned and walked away. Whenever I notice someone scrutinizing my look I look them right in the eye. They mostly get embarrassed, the ones that don't and keep looking I just eye up as well. Seems to help, but I still don't like it. 
My husband told me to take it as a compliment. Ha! Easier said than done.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Don't know about the nail polish, but lipstick is easy to just me and match. I use one color first and paint it over with a second. Just like applying gloss over the first coat. It's important to use a little brush though to get it even.
> 
> In public I've adopted a rougher attitude towards the "look-down-on-mes". Whenever I get an offensive look, I speak up. Last time a woman looked me up and down which I found very rude, I asked her if there was a problem. She turned and walked away. Whenever I notice someone scrutinizing my look I look them right in the eye. They mostly get embarrassed, the ones that don't and keep looking I just eye up as well. Seems to help, but I still don't like it.
> My husband told me to take it as a compliment. Ha! Easier said than done.




I wish I was as bold as you! 

It's interesting that you could do layers of lipstick. But would you like that look?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I wish I was as bold as you!
> 
> It's interesting that you could do layers of lipstick. But would you like that look?


Not as bold as you think, I'm afraid.
I might just give the lipstick away, it makes a nice gift.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I feel like I have to think about what the right one would be.
> 
> And I thank you all for being so positive regarding body image. There's so much fat shaming going on around the forum that it's just mind boggling.
> 
> I am trying to lose weight to be healthier, using  pretty clothing to be a motivator, but to be made to feel bad that I didn't keep that smaller size to begin with is uncalled for.



That's so sad that our society so brainwashed by media and all mind control. Every woman is beautiful in her own way. If you feel healthy and happy in your own body,so why would ppl are so judgmental?! It's not their business. 
I am holistic nutrition consultant and like to take care of my body and all overall look and I do give advices but mostly for health reasons. If someone ask me for help then I speak,but as I always say if you are happy in your own body,then ignore all judgements and be confident and proud how you look ,but if you are not happy,then do something about it and change it 
But all this mind control needs to stop ,as my hubby would say .its low frequency,worry about things what matter [emoji12] and don't allow fashion or media or hollywood how you should look . Find your own beauty and be confident [emoji177][emoji56]blessings ladies


----------



## girleuro

Ladies I need an advice on choosing a jacket as i already mentioned before I do choose not how new collection is ,or how everyone wants it,but by how versatile it would be in my wardrobe. So I am shopping for longer black jacket. I like these two from 2014 Chanel resort collection and would ask your advice. I am choosing them online so I can't see how they would fit. But I do have an idea an actually was my first choice the first jacket but then I saw the other one little bit with sparkles and now not sure which one I should get So the first one i see that it does have slight A line and I do see how it would flatter my hour glass figure. Now the second one I am not sure is that also a line or straight cut. I like that the second one has a bottom chain also it would be more wearable as closed as open So Marilyn and other ladies please advice thank you kindly and


----------



## girleuro

Here is a few more pictures I believe that the second one


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Not as bold as you think, I'm afraid.
> I might just give the lipstick away, it makes a nice gift.



Bolder than me at least! I admire that anyway. [emoji4]



girleuro said:


> That's so sad that our society so brainwashed by media and all mind control. Every woman is beautiful in her own way. If you feel healthy and happy in your own body,so why would ppl are so judgmental?! It's not their business.
> I am holistic nutrition consultant and like to take care of my body and all overall look and I do give advices but mostly for health reasons. If someone ask me for help then I speak,but as I always say if you are happy in your own body,then ignore all judgements and be confident and proud how you look ,but if you are not happy,then do something about it and change it
> But all this mind control needs to stop ,as my hubby would say .its low frequency,worry about things what matter [emoji12] and don't allow fashion or media or hollywood how you should look . Find your own beauty and be confident [emoji177][emoji56]blessings ladies



I feel people who judge based on look don't care how healthy or not you are. If you don't fit the ideal whatever, it's never good. But that ideal can change and it's just hard to keep up.

Confidence has been hard to keep, I have ups and downs. I try to some aspects in line, but with life being so fluid as it is right now, it's hard. So hearing/seeing shaming on other women is just annoying. Like you don't know that woman. How could people be so mean?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Bolder than me at least! I admire that anyway. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I feel people who judge based on look don't care how healthy or not you are. If you don't fit the ideal whatever, it's never good. But that ideal can change and it's just hard to keep up.
> 
> Confidence has been hard to keep, I have ups and downs. I try to some aspects in line, but with life being so fluid as it is right now, it's hard. So hearing/seeing shaming on other women is just annoying. Like you don't know that woman. How could people be so mean?



Just take small steps Tell them that being like everyone is low frequency is just like being branded like an animal tell those there is higher things in life than to focus what size we are I know women are very cruel and shallow but now a days it is bigger popular. Look how many women get injections to make their behinds bigger [emoji12] I don't think any woman is completely happy with herself,no matter what size she is. It's just like broken mirror .We see ourselves differently than others. We need to find higher selves. It's all illusion. We all been programmed and that's why we can't be happy in our own skin.And not just how we look it's in everything. If you think differently if you act differently than others. Ppl think it must be something wrong with you. It's sad [emoji848] [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]blessings [emoji56]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I went to a Party last night, launched by Chanel on opening the new Munich store. Really cool location. Nice food. A bit disappointing since I was expecting some kind of fashion show,  but it was just a get together. I guess the guests themselves were the show. I have never seen so much Chanel in one spot. All the latest bags and suits and jackets and dresses of course, but also some vintage, beautiful and obviously rare pieces that were just stunning. What was nice was a little gift bag guests got at the end with a cosmetic bag, hand mirror, mascara, nail polish and lipstick. Not my color,  but cute.
> I must have been completely underdressed.
> 
> View attachment 3635344


I'm a bit late, but that is SUCH an elegant outfit! You must have looked beautiful. And the swag bag is awesome, hehe.



girleuro said:


> Ladies I need an advice on choosing a jacket as i already mentioned before I do choose not how new collection is ,or how everyone wants it,but by how versatile it would be in my wardrobe. So I am shopping for longer black jacket. I like these two from 2014 Chanel resort collection and would ask your advice. I am choosing them online so I can't see how they would fit. But I do have an idea an actually was my first choice the first jacket but then I saw the other one little bit with sparkles and now not sure which one I should get So the first one i see that it does have slight A line and I do see how it would flatter my hour glass figure. Now the second one I am not sure is that also a line or straight cut. I like that the second one has a bottom chain also it would be more wearable as closed as open So Marilyn and other ladies please advice thank you kindly and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636912
> View attachment 3636913


I like both a lot, but maybe the first one? I can't tell from the picture, but does the first one have pockets? If not, it may be more long lasting in terms of style? both are distinct in their own way though. Sorry, that was not really helpful at all haha - but which ever you choose, I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm a bit late, but that is SUCH an elegant outfit! You must have looked beautiful. And the swag bag is awesome, hehe.
> 
> I like both a lot, but maybe the first one? I can't tell from the picture, but does the first one have pockets? If not, it may be more long lasting in terms of style? both are distinct in their own way though. Sorry, that was not really helpful at all haha - but which ever you choose, I'm sure it will be great!



Thank you very much eggtartapproved  [emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Here is a few more pictures I believe that the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636918
> View attachment 3636920



I like this style!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I like this style!



Thank you bakeacookie and please give me your opinion which one I should get first or second kind regards [emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you bakeacookie and please give me your opinion which one I should get first or second kind regards [emoji56][emoji177]


Of those two, the first one with the shimmer is pretty.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Of those two, the first one with the shimmer is pretty.



Thank you bakeacookie [emoji177]I love the shimmer one too and love that has chain but not so sure about the cut it's hard to understand how it would fit me . I probably would need to do some alterations chest might be ok only a few inches but waist is like 5-6 inches too big . Now the first one I love that A line cut but doesn't have any shimmer and no chain if I knew that shimmer one is A line that would be my choice right away but if it's going hang over me I don't know if I would be happy [emoji848] I am looking to wear with slim stretch pants and also with palazzo pants like in that picture but I do want that it would be good fit as closed as well rrrrr dilemma [emoji28]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you bakeacookie [emoji177]I love the shimmer one too and love that has chain but not so sure about the cut it's hard to understand how it would fit me . I probably would need to do some alterations chest might be ok only a few inches but waist is like 5-6 inches too big . Now the first one I love that A line cut but doesn't have any shimmer and no chain if I knew that shimmer one is A line that would be my choice right away but if it's going hang over me I don't know if I would be happy [emoji848] I am looking to wear with slim stretch pants and also with palazzo pants like in that picture but I do want that it would be good fit as closed as well rrrrr dilemma [emoji28]



Do you have anything in similar styles? Any shimmer? Any in the same cut. 

Would it be too expensive to get it fully fitted? 

I like the look of the shimmer but if the first post fits better stylewise, I'd have to look at them again.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Do you have anything in similar styles? Any shimmer? Any in the same cut.
> 
> Would it be too expensive to get it fully fitted?
> 
> I like the look of the shimmer but if the first post fits better stylewise, I'd have to look at them again.



The problem is I can't understand the cut it's from the same collection so can't be so different?[emoji848] I don't do boxy cuts I like more tailored look to emphasize my waist I love A line according to measurements it's about the same style 
Now alterations I am not sure if I want to deal with that . My life is still very hectic and has been for the last seven years,since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down ( the relieve is coming.... my life is going to be great again ...) but right now I don't even know who would do good alterations [emoji30]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> The problem is I can't understand the cut it's from the same collection so can't be so different?[emoji848] I don't do boxy cuts I like more tailored look to emphasize my waist I love A line according to measurements it's about the same style
> Now alterations I am not sure if I want to deal with that . My life is still very hectic and has been for the last seven years,since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down ( the relieve is coming.... my life is going to be great again ...) but right now I don't even know who would do good alterations [emoji30]



If any of these need a lot of alterations I wouldn't get them. I'd get the one you know would fit best. I mean, all of them do look pretty. I just liked the shimmer. Lol


----------



## girleuro

girleuro said:


> The problem is I can't understand the cut it's from the same collection so can't be so different?[emoji848] I don't do boxy cuts I like more tailored look to emphasize my waist I love A line according to measurements it's about the same style
> Now alterations I am not sure if I want to deal with that . My life is still very hectic and has been for the last seven years,since my hubby became paralyzed from waist down ( the relieve is coming.... my life is going to be great again ...) but right now I don't even know who would do good alterations
> Here are more close up pictures of both jackets [emoji30]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Not as bold as you think, I'm afraid.
> I might just give the lipstick away, it makes a nice gift.



I don't do it everyday, but I like layering lipstick to get just the right shade. I also use a lip brush to blend it. It takes an extra minute or two, so if I'm in a rush I just use a single shade.[emoji168]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> View attachment 3637159
> View attachment 3637160
> View attachment 3637161
> View attachment 3637163
> View attachment 3637165
> View attachment 3637167
> View attachment 3637169
> View attachment 3637170



I like the jacket that is first in this set of pics, girleuro. The second one is very nice, and I usually like interesting details, but I don't think the asymmetric closure stands the test of time. 

The first one has a more classic style to me. The fit will be very important though, if it doesn't fit well it may look boxy. 

They are both lovely though; after all, they are Chanel. [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I like the jacket that is first in this set of pics, girleuro. The second one is very nice, and I usually like interesting details, but I don't think the asymmetric closure stands the test of time.
> 
> The first one has a more classic style to me. The fit will be very important though, if it doesn't fit well it may look boxy.
> 
> They are both lovely though; after all, they are Chanel. [emoji177]



Thank you Mimmy [emoji177] I definitely love more the first one look/cut but that slight glitter love it too but the second looks to me kind of more straight than A line at least from the pictures and like you said it can end up being boxy [emoji15][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> View attachment 3637159
> View attachment 3637160
> View attachment 3637161
> View attachment 3637163
> View attachment 3637165
> View attachment 3637167
> View attachment 3637169
> View attachment 3637170



I like the shimmer still lol.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I like the shimmer still lol.



Ha ha bakeacookie I am getting to the idea that I might need them both . It's frustrating [emoji12] I can't make up my mind. I haven't had such problems yet uuuu undecided I usually have great visual how it would look on me but not this time I am absolutely clueless [emoji15]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Ha ha bakeacookie I am getting to the idea that I might need them both . It's frustrating [emoji12] I can't make up my mind. I haven't had such problems yet uuuu undecided I usually have great visual how it would look on me but not this time I am absolutely clueless [emoji15]



It's a bit hard because there's nothing like the second one at all. 
I think you could be able to find a similar style and length for the first one to get an idea. 

But both are so different that I could see the use of two. They would pull different looks even if in the same color.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It's a bit hard because there's nothing like the second one at all.
> I think you could be able to find a similar style and length for the first one to get an idea.
> 
> But both are so different that I could see the use of two. They would pull different looks even if in the same color.



I Iike your thinking bakeacookie [emoji12][emoji177] and it was so easy decision get both [emoji15] I probably get first the shimmer one. I think it's more rare and then i will get another one. You can go wrong with longer jackets goes with everything and here in Florida very versatile for at least 3 seasons thank you [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji4][emoji56][emoji41]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I Iike your thinking bakeacookie [emoji12][emoji177] and it was so easy decision get both [emoji15] I probably get first the shimmer one. I think it's more rare and then i will get another one. You can go wrong with longer jackets goes with everything and here in Florida very versatile for at least 3 seasons thank you [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji4][emoji56][emoji41]



I hope it works out for you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone seen grey/silver shoes? I'd like to replace my old pair of pink Ferragamos dyed silver. 

I was putting together which shoes coordinate with which bags and I need one good silver pair. 

What would go with an orange bag?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone seen grey/silver shoes? I'd like to replace my old pair of pink Ferragamos dyed silver.
> 
> I was putting together which shoes coordinate with which bags and I need one good silver pair.
> 
> What would go with an orange bag?



Wow orange bag you are bold you do like colors [emoji4] I think depends of all your outfit But I think you can put together with black, grey/silver,white, also leopard can  go too ,also nude ones and I think navy would work well. It definitely depends what is the rest of your outfit 
And about the silver shoes I saw from I believe last Year Chanel collection was adorable shoes with silver I could only admire Chanel shoes,because there is very rare I can fit in them or in any European designers shoes I am US 12 not so lucky with my feet [emoji30] who needs size 12 oh well [emoji23][emoji177][emoji56][emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Wow orange bag you are bold you do like colors [emoji4] I think depends of all your outfit But I think you can put together with black, grey/silver,white, also leopard can  go too ,also nude ones and I think navy would work well. It definitely depends what is the rest of your outfit
> And about the silver shoes I saw from I believe last Year Chanel collection was adorable shoes with silver I could only admire Chanel shoes,because there is very rare I can fit in them or in any European designers shoes I am US 12 not so lucky with my feet [emoji30] who needs size 12 oh well [emoji23][emoji177][emoji56][emoji4]



The orange was my first hermes haha so it had to be orange. I wore it with navy, grey, or brown. 
I'm wondering if there's other options because I know I'd never wear orange shoes haha. But nude is a great suggestion. I gotta find a place that has my shade of nude. 

I'll check chanel for silver/grey. 

Thank you! 

 bummer about not having European shoes in your size. Do none of them cater to a larger shoe size? I thought at least one did.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> The orange was my first hermes haha so it had to be orange. I wore it with navy, grey, or brown.
> I'm wondering if there's other options because I know I'd never wear orange shoes haha. But nude is a great suggestion. I gotta find a place that has my shade of nude.
> 
> I'll check chanel for silver/grey.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> bummer about not having European shoes in your size. Do none of them cater to a larger shoe size? I thought at least one did.


Hermes very nice. I don't have Hermes I kind of don't want I am into Chanel and only classics no boy bags I just like flap ones I don't buy any other brand because I am not sure if I will wear. I have very nice Valextra caviar leather bag. Amazing quality I believe they use the same leather as Hermes. And I wore it for awhile and here in US very rarely anyone knows it . But now sitting in the closet and I wear only Chanel. 
Only Gucci Sandals and some Prada but that's not as exciting as Chanel,Loubutins or Celine specially no Chanel for me [emoji30] I know that Loubutins do custom shoes so soon I will explore the possibilities but not so sure about Chanel ,probably I would have to go to France to get custom made . [emoji848] maybe anyone knows how to go about it. [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Hermes very nice. I don't have Hermes I kind of don't want I am into Chanel and only classics no boy bags I just like flap ones I don't buy any other brand because I am not sure if I will wear. I have very nice Valextra caviar leather bag. Amazing quality I believe they use the same leather as Hermes. And I wore it for awhile and here in US very rarely anyone knows it . But now sitting in the closet and I wear only Chanel.
> Only Gucci Sandals and some Prada but that's not as exciting as Chanel,Loubutins or Celine specially no Chanel for me [emoji30] I know that Loubutins do custom shoes so soon I will explore the possibilities but not so sure about Chanel ,probably I would have to go to France to get custom made . [emoji848] maybe anyone knows how to go about it. [emoji177][emoji56]



I like that you know what you like! I need to figure out my style. 

Prada shoes aren't as exciting, sometimes too plain for the price. Comfy though. 

I hope you get your custom shoes soon. That would be so cool!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> The orange was my first hermes haha so it had to be orange. I wore it with navy, grey, or brown.
> I'm wondering if there's other options because I know I'd never wear orange shoes haha. But nude is a great suggestion. I gotta find a place that has my shade of nude.
> 
> I'll check chanel for silver/grey.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> bummer about not having European shoes in your size. Do none of them cater to a larger shoe size? I thought at least one did.



But on other thought if you get matched the nice orange shade color Sandals to your bag color with some navy outfit, like mid length dress or suit would look great [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> But on other thought if you get matched the nice orange shade color Sandals to your bag color with some navy outfit, like mid length dress or suit would look great [emoji12]



Hm. I could. But not many brands make orange shoes. I'll keep an eye out. 
But silver/ grey first! 


What shoes would you wear with the shimmer jacket?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I like that you know what you like! I need to figure out my style.
> 
> Prada shoes aren't as exciting, sometimes too plain for the price. Comfy though.
> 
> I hope you get your custom shoes soon. That would be so cool!



Thank you but like any woman i do get sometimes confused [emoji15] You will figure it out and we all here to help each other [emoji6][emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]
I know i am so jealous so many of you can choose any shoes and also get great sales I have to purchase as soon as I see it and be happy that fits [emoji30] 
I already told my hubby that I am going need all the shoes as many as can be made . I did paid my dues,I made so many sacrifices,and now God about to bless me with new life . Last seven years were very hard. I practically lived in the hospitals. I am like half of the doctor now ha ha life is funny and full of surprises [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Hm. I could. But not many brands make orange shoes. I'll keep an eye out.
> But silver/ grey first!
> 
> 
> What shoes would you wear with the shimmer jacket?



You know I didn't think so far ha ha 
I need shoes [emoji30][emoji23] I guess black or silver but I have only SW boots but very soon in Florida only sandals are needed .I might wear with SW very pale pink pumps I have one Chanel I was able to squeeze my big feet [emoji12] but it's ballerina flats. Oh soooo comfortable. I think I just get SW black pumps with silver blocked Heel something I believe saw it. [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Hm. I could. But not many brands make orange shoes. I'll keep an eye out.
> But silver/ grey first!
> 
> 
> What shoes would you wear with the shimmer jacket?



Yes definitely silver/grey first 
If you know well your size  how it fits , check if you can get in resale market .I saw awhile ago on EBay those gorgeous silver ones and I believe New and great price [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Yes definitely silver/grey first
> If you know well your size  how it fits , check if you can get in resale market .I saw awhile ago on EBay those gorgeous silver ones and I believe New and great price [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]



It's hard for me to buy shoes without trying them on. Even though I generally know my size, there's even variations on how they're made. 

Like I've had to try several pairs of Ferragamo flats in the same size, some were super tight, some were not. It's weird. Or maybe just me?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Just take small steps Tell them that being like everyone is low frequency is just like being branded like an animal tell those there is higher things in life than to focus what size we are I know women are very cruel and shallow but now a days it is bigger popular. Look how many women get injections to make their behinds bigger [emoji12] I don't think any woman is completely happy with herself,no matter what size she is. It's just like broken mirror .We see ourselves differently than others. We need to find higher selves. It's all illusion. We all been programmed and that's why we can't be happy in our own skin.And not just how we look it's in everything. If you think differently if you act differently than others. Ppl think it must be something wrong with you. It's sad [emoji848] [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]blessings [emoji56]


I like the broken mirror comparison! That's exactly how it is!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Ladies I need an advice on choosing a jacket as i already mentioned before I do choose not how new collection is ,or how everyone wants it,but by how versatile it would be in my wardrobe. So I am shopping for longer black jacket. I like these two from 2014 Chanel resort collection and would ask your advice. I am choosing them online so I can't see how they would fit. But I do have an idea an actually was my first choice the first jacket but then I saw the other one little bit with sparkles and now not sure which one I should get So the first one i see that it does have slight A line and I do see how it would flatter my hour glass figure. Now the second one I am not sure is that also a line or straight cut. I like that the second one has a bottom chain also it would be more wearable as closed as open So Marilyn and other ladies please advice thank you kindly and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636912
> View attachment 3636913


Very hard decision. Maybe not the one in the last picture I'd say. It's not that flattering and elegant as the other one unless your completely straight and flat, which fortunately you're not!
Are those different lengths?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm a bit late, but that is SUCH an elegant outfit! You must have looked beautiful. And the swag bag is awesome, hehe.!



Thanks egg! Saw some pictures the next day and decided not to wear the pink coat in the winter anymore. I'm so pale!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> It's hard for me to buy shoes without trying them on. Even though I generally know my size, there's even variations on how they're made.
> 
> Like I've had to try several pairs of Ferragamo flats in the same size, some were super tight, some were not. It's weird. Or maybe just me?


Of course it's not weird. Every batch is different, different leather even.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> View attachment 3637159
> View attachment 3637160
> View attachment 3637161
> View attachment 3637163
> View attachment 3637165
> View attachment 3637167
> View attachment 3637169
> View attachment 3637170


Seeing these pictures now, I'd say the first. Sorry I'm really not helping.
If you can't decide and don't want to get stuck with something you can't use, you might want to go to the store and buy new or just wait for a new collection?


----------



## Marylin

Oh boy, I've been bad! 
I went to town to buy some underwear to replace old or unwanted items and had to check out my favorite little designer outlet. Ended up with a Prada skirt from two years ago (and less than a quarter of the original price) and two Kenzo t-shirts. I did need t-Shirts, always wear them under jackets and blazers, but might not have needed the skirt. I'm justifying the purchase with being able to create tons of outfits in Stylebook already and am intending to wear it to brunch tomorrow.


----------



## Marylin

Only two of lots of ideas styling my new skirt. What do you think?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Only two of lots of ideas styling my new skirt. What do you think?
> View attachment 3637513
> View attachment 3637514



Ahh, perhaps you've been bad, but in such a good way, Marylin! This skirt is beautiful! It seems that you'll be able to style in many ways, so definitely a keeper. 

Really like the t-shirts too. I keep looking for some nice graphic t-shirts as I like the way that you wear them with a jacket or blazer. I don't think that I can pull this look off as well as you can!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Oh boy, I've been bad!
> I went to town to buy some underwear to replace old or unwanted items and had to check out my favorite little designer outlet. Ended up with a Prada skirt from two years ago (and less than a quarter of the original price) and two Kenzo t-shirts. I did need t-Shirts, always wear them under jackets and blazers, but might not have needed the skirt. I'm justifying the purchase with being able to create tons of outfits in Stylebook already and am intending to wear it to brunch tomorrow.
> View attachment 3637508
> View attachment 3637509
> View attachment 3637510




The fact you can make outfits right away means it's a great purchase! 

The skirt is very you.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, perhaps you've been bad, but in such a good way, Marylin! This skirt is beautiful! It seems that you'll be able to style in many ways, so definitely a keeper.
> 
> Really like the t-shirts too. I keep looking for some nice graphic t-shirts as I like the way that you wear them with a jacket or blazer. I don't think that I can pull this look off as well as you can!


Thanks Mimmy, I'm going to make the being "bad in a good way" my mantra! 
Why do you think you can't wear t-shirts under blazers? I can totally image a graphic t under your beautiful Rebecca Minkoff jacket. Time to borrow one of mine!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> The fact you can make outfits right away means it's a great purchase!
> 
> The skirt is very you.


That's what I hope it means. I just need to figure out shoes.
Funny how well we already know each other, isn't it?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Seeing these pictures now, I'd say the first. Sorry I'm really not helping.
> If you can't decide and don't want to get stuck with something you can't use, you might want to go to the store and buy new or just wait for a new collection?



Thank you Marilyn but this is 2014 resort so the stores would not have it anymore and new collection jackets do not impress me at all. I hope I will be ready for this year cosmopolite collection that's the only one exited me of this year Chanel. I don't mind shopping older collections I love many things that I missed through my hard seven years.I absolutely love 2012 all collections and 2011 Byzantine one and 2015 Dubai Those collections unforgettable [emoji4] Well I kind of thinking I might need both jackets Usually I can see myself in it. I usually get very right and no alterations needed Rrrrrr! Oh I got confused with these jackets [emoji15][emoji4][emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Only two of lots of ideas styling my new skirt. What do you think?
> View attachment 3637513
> View attachment 3637514



Marilyn love the skirt . And you did good . It's very versatile.You will be able to wear so many ways. So that's definitely a score [emoji12] You will never get bored [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

Do you all think the price of Van Cleef is worth it? I just want a pendant with diamonds. 

DBF is just ok with it. So it's made me iffy on purchasing. 

I don't think I can justify a third watch. But I don't wear jewelry often either. 

I could spend the money and buy a designer jacket in my current size and hope they can bring it in if I ever lose weight. Or take it out if I gain more. 

Bags are so much easier to buy but no bag has caught my eye in months.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Do you all think the price of Van Cleef is worth it? I just want a pendant with diamonds.
> 
> DBF is just ok with it. So it's made me iffy on purchasing.
> 
> I don't think I can justify a third watch. But I don't wear jewelry often either.
> 
> I could spend the money and buy a designer jacket in my current size and hope they can bring it in if I ever lose weight. Or take it out if I gain more.
> 
> Bags are so much easier to buy but no bag has caught my eye in months.


Tbh  think the Van Clef is cute,  but not a classic really. Which one do you have in mind?
Are we talking birthday present or reward or just a little something? I understand the urge to buy bags, shoes, jewelry, because they always work, no matter whether we loose or gain weight. But if you're serious about the Chanel jacket, I'd save the money, especially if you don't wear jewelry much.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Tbh  think the Van Clef is cute,  but not a classic really. Which one do you have in mind?
> Are we talking birthday present or reward or just a little something? I understand the urge to buy bags, shoes, jewelry, because they always work, no matter whether we loose or gain weight. But if you're serious about the Chanel jacket, I'd save the money, especially if you don't wear jewelry much.



I agree with Marilyn.If not something you really really love it  -like "omg [emoji44] I have to have it " moment then no 
I don't really know what you ladies talking about [emoji15],but If it's not unique,antique and classic/old fashioned ,then no Get a Chanel jacket or wait for Cosmopolite collection,it's so many beautiful items there [emoji7].I am sure you will find something you will love it. 
Just think hard about it. Learn from my mistakes[emoji30], don't do impulse shopping.I lost a lot of money. Bought didn't like it or wore once and then sold it only for the fraction of the price[emoji23] 
[emoji4][emoji177][emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Tbh  think the Van Clef is cute,  but not a classic really. Which one do you have in mind?
> Are we talking birthday present or reward or just a little something? I understand the urge to buy bags, shoes, jewelry, because they always work, no matter whether we loose or gain weight. But if you're serious about the Chanel jacket, I'd save the money, especially if you don't wear jewelry much.



It was the diamond sweet Alhambra. 

The VCA was possibly my birthday gift because no bag has caught my eye. 




girleuro said:


> I agree with Marilyn.If not something you really really love it  -like "omg [emoji44] I have to have it " moment then no
> I don't really know what you ladies talking about [emoji15],but If it's not unique,antique and classic/old fashioned ,then no Get a Chanel jacket or wait for Cosmopolite collection,it's so many beautiful items there [emoji7].I am sure you will find something you will love it.
> Just think hard about it. Learn from my mistakes[emoji30], don't do impulse shopping.I lost a lot of money. Bought didn't like it or wore once and then sold it only for the fraction of the price[emoji23]
> [emoji4][emoji177][emoji177][emoji56]blessings



I haven't had that I have to have it moment in awhile.  
Not even with a Chanel jacket or jewelry or bags.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It was the diamond sweet Alhambra.
> 
> The VCA was possibly my birthday gift because no bag has caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that I have to have it moment in awhile.
> Not even with a Chanel jacket or jewelry or bags.



Aww no you don't [emoji854] are you very choosy ? Hm OMG I have those moments a lot and it's funny my hubby always teaches me that you have to visualize what you want and it comes to you[emoji4] of course he is not thinking about shopping.[emoji12]Ha ha he wants to be me more positive blah blah....[emoji849]but it works anything I see and I really want and not ready to purchase right away,it still becomes mine [emoji41] like I put some kind of spell ha ha ,I do visualize and voila [emoji12] 
Well if it's not omg moment,don't buy it! Wait until it will come back again [emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Aww no you don't [emoji854] are you very choosy ? Hm OMG I have those moments a lot and it's funny my hubby always teaches me that you have to visualize what you want and it comes to you[emoji4] of course he is not thinking about shopping.[emoji12]Ha ha he wants to be me more positive blah blah....[emoji849]but it works anything I see and I really want and not ready to purchase right away,it still becomes mine [emoji41] like I put some kind of spell ha ha ,I do visualize and voila [emoji12]
> Well if it's not omg moment,don't buy it! Wait until it will come back again [emoji177][emoji56]blessings



I'm choosy because I have a lot already that I guess I feel like I don't need more, especially in handbags. 

Positivity is good. Trying to think that what's meant to be mine will appear, but I'm also kind of impatient in this wait lol. 

To go 3 months without a major purchase is insane to me, and I have done that. 

I usually buy something monthly. This thing for me needs to show up soon. Getting antsy. 

Going to the outlets tomorrow. Might look for some staple pieces that I can have altered depending on my weight fluctuation.


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, maybe you can give me some ideas... This spring / summer, I have been invited to the opening of an art gallery of a dear friend, a gathering of old uni friends, a couple of weddings, a 40th birthday party... And so on and so on, I may be overthinking it but I am worried that I won't have anything suitable to wear.

What would you consider as key items for occasions wear?


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, maybe you can give me some ideas... This spring / summer, I have been invited to the opening of an art gallery of a dear friend, a gathering of old uni friends, a couple of weddings, a 40th birthday party... And so on and so on, I may be overthinking it but I am worried that I won't have anything suitable to wear.
> 
> What would you consider as key items for occasions wear?



Summer dresses! Comfy ones. Can be varied in casual to formal depending on the event.


----------



## bakeacookie

Or if dresses/skirts don't work, light weight trousers with summer weight blouses.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'm choosy because I have a lot already that I guess I feel like I don't need more, especially in handbags.
> 
> Positivity is good. Trying to think that what's meant to be mine will appear, but I'm also kind of impatient in this wait lol.
> 
> To go 3 months without a major purchase is insane to me, and I have done that.
> 
> I usually buy something monthly. This thing for me needs to show up soon. Getting antsy.
> 
> Going to the outlets tomorrow. Might look for some staple pieces that I can have altered depending on my weight fluctuation.



lol I do shop at least monthly too I don't think I never voluntarily waited 3 months to shop[emoji848][emoji12] 
But I just little bit changed my shopping habits. I try to give a little taught. 
Is it my lifestyle?
Is it the best fit for me ? 
And how versatile will be?
It's easier for me ,because of Florida climate,I practically need one season type clothes. Now once I start traveling again,is going to be more confusing. I might going need a stylist 
Of course it's never enough bags and Jewelry . I have some on my wish list.
But going to leave for my hubby to make those [emoji12] It can't be never enough of Chanel bags . 
I kind of lately enjoying Chanel costume jewelry,specially chokers and pearls . 
Not so much wearing real jewelry.
I love antique look [emoji102] 
I hope you will have soon that aha moment-I have to have it moment [emoji6] [emoji56][emoji177]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

I figured a ban was needed to get out of the obsessing and shopping cycle. 

Now I realize half this stuff isn't worth it. I don't want to buy certain things because they get discounted, and I at least got the clarity to realize that. 

If they can discount anything to 50% off, why was I buying at the full retail price? 

I also realize people encourage so much spending. And for what? A reveal? Then when that's over, now what? 

My lifestyle is pretty much work, so everything has to fit in within work. But my workplaces have been so casual that it's not even fun to dress up. I could wear jeans and a tee and they wouldn't care. 

I guess because if I had one style and look, there's nothing else to shop for. But in my simple office place, that's all you need. Ladies have like one weeks worth of outfits and one bag. 

I should probably be like them and have very little. No one cares for new shoes or new bags. 

Constant shopping put me with people who think new expensive stuff is the norm, but it's so not. And people take this stuff to the extreme. 

So my lack of interest in something to buy might be a good thing. 

lol sorry I'm going on about this. The advice is helpful though.


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, maybe you can give me some ideas... This spring / summer, I have been invited to the opening of an art gallery of a dear friend, a gathering of old uni friends, a couple of weddings, a 40th birthday party... And so on and so on, I may be overthinking it but I am worried that I won't have anything suitable to wear.
> 
> What would you consider as key items for occasions wear?



Definitely summer dresses and also light summer suits would be very nice something from older Chanel collections would be good investment or light pants with blouses or light jackets LBD sleeveless with pearls and hat always works classy and elegant


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, maybe you can give me some ideas... This spring / summer, I have been invited to the opening of an art gallery of a dear friend, a gathering of old uni friends, a couple of weddings, a 40th birthday party... And so on and so on, I may be overthinking it but I am worried that I won't have anything suitable to wear.
> 
> What would you consider as key items for occasions wear?



I think it's nice to have a top or two with interesting details. It doesn't have to be fussy, but if it has nice details it can be paired with simple pants or jeans and look great. 

I also like dresses. 

And as always, the fit can make or break the look. If something fits well and I feel comfortable, I think that I feel more confident too!

@Marylin I forgot to respond to your post, but I think that wearing a graphic tee with my RM jacket is a great idea. I am going to play around with this!


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Summer dresses! Comfy ones. Can be varied in casual to formal depending on the event.


Thanks Bakeacookie! I think a nice maxi or midi dress would be a good addition. 



girleuro said:


> Definitely summer dresses and also light summer suits would be very nice something from older Chanel collections would be good investment or light pants with blouses or light jackets LBD sleeveless with pearls and hat always works classy and elegant



Thanks Girleuro! I need to replace my black trousers suit, the new version will be in wool so that it can be used at all seasons.



Mimmy said:


> I think it's nice to have a top or two with interesting details. It doesn't have to be fussy, but if it has nice details it can be paired with simple pants or jeans and look great.
> 
> I also like dresses.
> 
> And as always, the fit can make or break the look. If something fits well and I feel comfortable, I think that I feel more confident too!



Thanks Mimmy! Tops can be a bit of a hit and miss with me, I usually opt for plain and simple tops and I am not sure they would be suitable for special events. I worry I will look like I haven't made much efforts.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I figured a ban was needed to get out of the obsessing and shopping cycle.
> 
> Now I realize half this stuff isn't worth it. I don't want to buy certain things because they get discounted, and I at least got the clarity to realize that.
> 
> If they can discount anything to 50% off, why was I buying at the full retail price?
> 
> I also realize people encourage so much spending. And for what? A reveal? Then when that's over, now what?
> 
> My lifestyle is pretty much work, so everything has to fit in within work. But my workplaces have been so casual that it's not even fun to dress up. I could wear jeans and a tee and they wouldn't care.
> 
> I guess because if I had one style and look, there's nothing else to shop for. But in my simple office place, that's all you need. Ladies have like one weeks worth of outfits and one bag.
> 
> I should probably be like them and have very little. No one cares for new shoes or new bags.
> 
> Constant shopping put me with people who think new expensive stuff is the norm, but it's so not. And people take this stuff to the extreme.
> 
> So my lack of interest in something to buy might be a good thing.
> 
> lol sorry I'm going on about this. The advice is helpful though.



I do agree with you. That's why I don't care how new or old collections are or if every one wants it. I look at what i like what fits my lifestyle and my body.I dress for myself or for my hubby first.
If you don't have need for all that stuff,don't buy it 
Choose only very exquisite pieces ,even if it cost more. I don't do quantity.I only look for quality. 
I also had a tragedy,and need some normalcy in my life.Something to keep me sane... it's hard mentally,emotionally and physically to go through the things we went. It took me years to come out with my hubby,and don't feel so sad that he is in a wheelchair. It took awhile to go over it.Imagine how life can change in a moment. My hubby is 6'5 ex athlete and looks like one of those American football players.We always were a couple when ppl always noticed or in America they like to compare do you know that you look like... anyway we still a beautiful couple,but you can imagine how hard it was to cope .. I am tall but could wear the highest heels and still look up to my hubby. 
It's not easy Shopping makes me to close myself in a bubble,like everything is o.k I am very conscious and I do know that is addiction ,its mind control. My hubby says always Chanel needs you why you want to wear brands ,like branded animal 
Oh well enough sad story let's enjoy life and do what makes you happy [emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Bakeacookie! I think a nice maxi or midi dress would be a good addition.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Girleuro! I need to replace my black trousers suit, the new version will be in wool so that it can be used at all seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mimmy! Tops can be a bit of a hit and miss with me, I usually opt for plain and simple tops and I am not sure they would be suitable for special events. I worry I will look like I haven't made much efforts.



Fabric choice for a simple top could change it from casual to dressy. Accessorize maybe? Simple can look put together. A ton of effort doesn't always equate to looking good. 

A midi/maxi dress can take you through several occasions on your list!  Lots of them are coming out now for the summer so there's plenty of options. 




girleuro said:


> I do agree with you. That's why I don't care how new or old collections are or if every one wants it. I look at what i like what fits my lifestyle and my body.I dress for myself or for my hubby first.
> If you don't have need for all that stuff,don't buy it
> Choose only very exquisite pieces ,even if it cost more. I don't do quantity.I only look for quality.
> I also had a tragedy,and need some normalcy in my life.Something to keep me sane... it's hard mentally,emotionally and physically to go through the things we went. It took me years to come out with my hubby,and don't feel so sad that he is in a wheelchair. It took awhile to go over it.Imagine how life can change in a moment. My hubby is 6'5 ex athlete and looks like one of those American football players.We always were a couple when ppl always noticed or in America they like to compare do you know that you look like... anyway we still a beautiful couple,but you can imagine how hard it was to cope .. I am tall but could wear the highest heels and still look up to my hubby.
> It's not easy Shopping makes me to close myself in a bubble,like everything is o.k I am very conscious and I do know that is addiction ,its mind control. My hubby says always Chanel needs you why you want to wear brands ,like branded animal
> Oh well enough sad story let's enjoy life and do what makes you happy [emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings



Shopping has always been my place of normalcy through lots of turbulent times as well. But the tragedy you have had to rise from is immense. 

I love your positivity!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I do agree with you. That's why I don't care how new or old collections are or if every one wants it. I look at what i like what fits my lifestyle and my body.I dress for myself or for my hubby first.
> If you don't have need for all that stuff,don't buy it
> Choose only very exquisite pieces ,even if it cost more. I don't do quantity.I only look for quality.
> I also had a tragedy,and need some normalcy in my life.Something to keep me sane... it's hard mentally,emotionally and physically to go through the things we went. It took me years to come out with my hubby,and don't feel so sad that he is in a wheelchair. It took awhile to go over it.Imagine how life can change in a moment. My hubby is 6'5 ex athlete and looks like one of those American football players.We always were a couple when ppl always noticed or in America they like to compare do you know that you look like... anyway we still a beautiful couple,but you can imagine how hard it was to cope .. I am tall but could wear the highest heels and still look up to my hubby.
> It's not easy Shopping makes me to close myself in a bubble,like everything is o.k I am very conscious and I do know that is addiction ,its mind control. My hubby says always Chanel needs you why you want to wear brands ,like branded animal
> Oh well enough sad story let's enjoy life and do what makes you happy [emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings


It's really heartbreaking to read your story. I do see how shopping can be therapeutic, like a part of your life is still normal and it's a routine you know and won't change. To be honest, I'm not sure, if you're quite over the addictive part of it quite yet. It seems like you've come to terms with the changes in your life, but if you're already visualizing all the things you'll want to buy, there might be some  challenge still lingering underneath. No offense.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, maybe you can give me some ideas... This spring / summer, I have been invited to the opening of an art gallery of a dear friend, a gathering of old uni friends, a couple of weddings, a 40th birthday party... And so on and so on, I may be overthinking it but I am worried that I won't have anything suitable to wear.
> 
> What would you consider as key items for occasions wear?


Mina, what a fun season you're looking forward to! I agree with what everyone else was suggesting and also think there already are some great pieces in your wardrobe, the black and blue style is appropriate for all the occasions, very elegant and can be dressed up and down. Your recent bag addition will take you anywhere as well. I think you'll have to split the events into "formal" and "casual eclectic". You'll need something elegant for the weddings, preferably dress or skirt,  but a jumpsuit with heels or a great suit (jacket and trousers) could look very sophisticated. The jumpsuit could also take you to the gallery opening. Add bright lipstick and huge jewelry and you're the art Connaisseur. And if you have a two-piece suit with slim pants and blazer, the blazer over a cute top and jeans will look great for partying with  old friends. 
Are hats and fascinators still popular for U.K. Weddings?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's really heartbreaking to read your story. I do see how shopping can be therapeutic, like a part of your life is still normal and it's a routine you know and won't change. To be honest, I'm not sure, if you're quite over the addictive part of it quite yet. It seems like you've come to terms with the changes in your life, but if you're already visualizing all the things you'll want to buy, there might be some  challenge still lingering underneath. No offense.



Thank you Marilyn
I am not offended [emoji173]️
I know I still have addiction ,but I do control it better[emoji12] I don't do impulse purchases.I do think through 
And I did made so many sacrifices. That my rewards are coming tenfold.
And since I know that my budget very soon becomes unlimited,so why not [emoji6][emoji12]
I take that as God rewards.I do deserved it. Even my hubby says it ,even he doesn't believe it in shopping and all these brands
But I am not as shallow,i do have many projects that I am planning to accomplish. If God gives me such a blessings,I have to do good things for humanity [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'm choosy because I have a lot already that I guess I feel like I don't need more, especially in handbags.
> 
> Positivity is good. Trying to think that what's meant to be mine will appear, but I'm also kind of impatient in this wait lol.
> 
> To go 3 months without a major purchase is insane to me, and I have done that.
> 
> I usually buy something monthly. This thing for me needs to show up soon. Getting antsy.
> 
> Going to the outlets tomorrow. Might look for some staple pieces that I can have altered depending on my weight fluctuation.


You're doing great, bake! It's amazing how you keep to your shopping ban! If you get something tomorrow, make sure it goes with the rest of your wardrobe and that it fits you now and makes you feel pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> I do agree with you. That's why I don't care how new or old collections are or if every one wants it. I look at what i like what fits my lifestyle and my body.I dress for myself or for my hubby first.
> If you don't have need for all that stuff,don't buy it
> Choose only very exquisite pieces ,even if it cost more. I don't do quantity.I only look for quality.
> I also had a tragedy,and need some normalcy in my life.Something to keep me sane... it's hard mentally,emotionally and physically to go through the things we went. It took me years to come out with my hubby,and don't feel so sad that he is in a wheelchair. It took awhile to go over it.Imagine how life can change in a moment. My hubby is 6'5 ex athlete and looks like one of those American football players.We always were a couple when ppl always noticed or in America they like to compare do you know that you look like... anyway we still a beautiful couple,but you can imagine how hard it was to cope .. I am tall but could wear the highest heels and still look up to my hubby.
> It's not easy Shopping makes me to close myself in a bubble,like everything is o.k I am very conscious and I do know that is addiction ,its mind control. My hubby says always Chanel needs you why you want to wear brands ,like branded animal
> Oh well enough sad story let's enjoy life and do what makes you happy [emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings



You have been through a major tragedy and life changing event, girleuro. I can understand why shopping might be therapeutic. It seems like you are very health conscious too; this is always a good thing. 

You mentioned in an earlier post that you would be having a positive change in your life. I hope that it happens soon! [emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You're doing great, bake! It's amazing how you keep to your shopping ban! If you get something tomorrow, make sure it goes with the rest of your wardrobe and that it fits you now and makes you feel pretty!



Thanks, Marylin! 

Life is so short. I've been struggling worrying about today vs tomorrow. I keep thinking of what I have to do instead of enjoying now. 

It's not much of a ban since I've bought stuff though haha. I also ordered 3 skirts from uniqlo that's yet to arrive.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> You have been through a major tragedy and life changing event, girleuro. I can understand why shopping might be therapeutic. It seems like you are very health conscious too; this is always a good thing.
> 
> You mentioned in an earlier post that you would be having a positive change in your life. I hope that it happens soon! [emoji177]



Thank you Mimmy [emoji173]️


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, what a fun season you're looking forward to! I agree with what everyone else was suggesting and also think there already are some great pieces in your wardrobe, the black and blue style is appropriate for all the occasions, very elegant and can be dressed up and down. Your recent bag addition will take you anywhere as well. I think you'll have to split the events into "formal" and "casual eclectic". You'll need something elegant for the weddings, preferably dress or skirt,  but a jumpsuit with heels or a great suit (jacket and trousers) could look very sophisticated. The jumpsuit could also take you to the gallery opening. Add bright lipstick and huge jewelry and you're the art Connaisseur. And if you have a two-piece suit with slim pants and blazer, the blazer over a cute top and jeans will look great for partying with  old friends.
> Are hats and fascinators still popular for U.K. Weddings?



Great idea to separate the events into formal and casual eclectic! Haven't thought of it! Hats and fascinators are still used for weddings in the UK, luckily the 2 weddings will not be int the UK.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin those are great finds! I've been looking to up my tshirt game but with not much luck. The skirt is gorgeous. 

@girleuro I'm happy to hear that things are starting to look up for you!

@bakeacookie I agree, sometimes we get caught up with buying stuff that it seems like the norm. I work downtown and in an industry with a lot of wealth - sometimes you don't realize that the lifestyle is not typical. I don't have the means to live like a lot of our clients, or like the senior brokers at my firm, but sometimes I do find myself reflecting in conversation where a $1,000 piece of clothing becomes 'a good deal'. That happens in the forum when we are speaking of quality and design, but I do have to remind myself that on the daily, that's not quite the normal standard of living haha. 

@MinaAnais how about a linen dress? Those seem to be comfy and great for our door weddings and can be dressed up


----------



## eggtartapproved

I'm back from Vegas and did pick up a couple of things including leggings! I tried a pair of faux ones and they didn't really do it for me so I'll try at aritzia when I get the chance. For now though, I'm enjoying the plain black ones. 

I got a sweater from the Kate Spade outlet that is so cute (my gf got the same one), and found a $5 white sweater at loft that in absolutely loving, and a blanket scarf from BCBG max azria, and my leggings at American apparel. 

My outfit today




My purchases 








Sand the Backstreet Boys in Vegas hehe


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin those are great finds! I've been looking to up my tshirt game but with not much luck. The skirt is gorgeous.
> 
> @girleuro I'm happy to hear that things are starting to look up for you!
> 
> @bakeacookie I agree, sometimes we get caught up with buying stuff that it seems like the norm. I work downtown and in an industry with a lot of wealth - sometimes you don't realize that the lifestyle is not typical. I don't have the means to live like a lot of our clients, or like the senior brokers at my firm, but sometimes I do find myself reflecting in conversation where a $1,000 piece of clothing becomes 'a good deal'. That happens in the forum when we are speaking of quality and design, but I do have to remind myself that on the daily, that's not quite the normal standard of living haha.
> 
> @MinaAnais how about a linen dress? Those seem to be comfy and great for our door weddings and can be dressed up



I was thinking $1000 is "cheap" and a "good deal." Wtf. Not normal. Something that was thousands is now half off? Great deal? Idk now. 

If I get anything, I try to get it as cheaply as the brand offers, because minus a few exemptions, everyone has a sale. 

But even on sale, $1000 items is not normal. I love to look now, but I don't have to own it all. So figuring out if, or what, I'll get next has been a conflict. But just because I can, does it mean I should? 

Won't linen wrinkle easily? Or is there a blend out there that's not too wrinkle prone? My last linen jacket wrinkles so  easily I gave up on it after a summer. But it sure is comfortable when it's hot. 



eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from Vegas and did pick up a couple of things including leggings! I tried a pair of faux ones and they didn't really do it for me so I'll try at aritzia when I get the chance. For now though, I'm enjoying the plain black ones.
> 
> I got a sweater from the Kate Spade outlet that is so cute (my gf got the same one), and found a $5 white sweater at loft that in absolutely loving, and a blanket scarf from BCBG max azria, and my leggings at American apparel.
> 
> My outfit today
> 
> View attachment 3638749
> 
> 
> My purchases
> 
> View attachment 3638750
> 
> View attachment 3638751
> 
> View attachment 3638752
> 
> 
> Sand the Backstreet Boys in Vegas hehe
> 
> View attachment 3638753
> 
> View attachment 3638756



Love the Kate Spade sweater. The loft sweater and the scarf look so cozy! 

Looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> I was thinking $1000 is "cheap" and a "good deal." Wtf. Not normal. Something that was thousands is now half off? Great deal? Idk now.
> 
> If I get anything, I try to get it as cheaply as the brand offers, because minus a few exemptions, everyone has a sale.
> 
> But even on sale, $1000 items is not normal. I love to look now, but I don't have to own it all. So figuring out if, or what, I'll get next has been a conflict.
> 
> Won't linen wrinkle easily? Or is there a blend out there that's not too wrinkle prone? My last linen jacket wrinkles so  easily I gave up on it after a summer. But it sure is comfortable when it's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Kate Spade sweater. The loft sweater and the scarf look so cozy!
> 
> Looks like a whole lot of fun!



Well, when talking about diff brands, qualities and design, $1,000 may be a really good deal haha, but for every day life, it's probably not in the same line, kwim? If I'm looking at something that was $5k and it's been discounted to $1k then it is a good deal haha. I just mean, for every day, at least for my life, it's not considered 'normal' and sometimes I forget that. 

Ya, linen does wrinkle easily but it is so comfy haha


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Well, when talking about diff brands, qualities and design, $1,000 may be a really good deal haha, but for every day life, it's probably not in the same line, kwim? If I'm looking at something that was $5k and it's been discounted to $1k then it is a good deal haha. I just mean, for every day, at least for my life, it's not considered 'normal' and sometimes I forget that.
> 
> Ya, linen does wrinkle easily but it is so comfy haha



Yeah. My everyday doesn't need $1000+ items, no matter how good a deal it was. It's not normal to continuously purchase expensive items. 

Even the quantity of bags I own isn't normal. My wardrobe and shoe totals aren't normal. 

So a part of me is trying to balance enjoyment and practicality. I do like the stuff I own, I enjoy shopping. Practically though, there's no point to the excess of ownership.

Hence, the ban, the budget. Trying to go back down to something more normal.


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. My everyday doesn't need $1000+ items, no matter how good a deal it was. It's not normal to continuously purchase expensive items.
> 
> Even the quantity of bags I own isn't normal. My wardrobe and shoe totals aren't normal.
> 
> So a part of me is trying to balance enjoyment and practicality. I do like the stuff I own, I enjoy shopping. Practically though, there's no point to the excess of ownership.
> 
> Hence, the ban, the budget. Trying to go back down to something more normal.



Ya, I think it's just all about balance. I enjoy the things I enjoy and don't think there is any harm at all.


----------



## GoStanford

Along these lines, I'm in the middle of an interesting documentary on Netflix called Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things.  It represents one viewpoint...an interesting one that I enjoy reading about, but not one I could completely put to action.  I also cross-post in the Konmari thread and those of you who read that thread might find this documentary interesting as well.

I find it very hard to match my purchases/aspirational dressing needs to my actual dressing needs (not very formal).  The easy access to online sale sites makes this even harder.  Brands that you had to enter a luxury boutique for (make a special outing for) are now easily available from sites like NAP and all the high-end department store sites.  And the constant sales/markdowns make it even easier to think that snapping up something at a deep discount is a good deal.  I know some of you are really good about skipping the sales deals unless it's something you truly wanted anyway.  I'm not there yet.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from Vegas and did pick up a couple of things including leggings! I tried a pair of faux ones and they didn't really do it for me so I'll try at aritzia when I get the chance. For now though, I'm enjoying the plain black ones.
> 
> I got a sweater from the Kate Spade outlet that is so cute (my gf got the same one), and found a $5 white sweater at loft that in absolutely loving, and a blanket scarf from BCBG max azria, and my leggings at American apparel.
> 
> My outfit today
> 
> View attachment 3638749
> 
> 
> My purchases
> 
> View attachment 3638750
> 
> View attachment 3638751
> 
> View attachment 3638752
> 
> 
> Sand the Backstreet Boys in Vegas hehe
> 
> View attachment 3638753
> 
> View attachment 3638756



Great new purchases, eggtart! Really like the sweater that you and your friend purchased.


----------



## Mimmy

This is not meant to be a negative post or shame anyone, but since the discussion was about "what's normal", I thought this was relevant too. 

I was at a party and had an interesting discussion with another woman. She told me that she has gotten involved with a program that helps high school girls with their prom needs. People we know can usually afford to buy their daughters pricey prom dresses, but this is not necessarily the norm either. 

She helped two girls last year. They were friends and one worked. She says that they "stalked" their dresses until they were 75% off and the girl with a job bought both. (I have been known to stalk things I want too.) [emoji6] The woman I was talking with, bought their shoes, evening bags, nice undies and took them to have their hair and nails done. 

The girls were very happy and had a great prom experience! 

I know there are some who might say, but does this really make a difference? I think if you give someone a "perfect prom", that may be enough.

Sometimes I will mention things like this to my DH; he will remind me that we worked very hard to get to the point where we are. He also knows though, that some of it is related to being given the opportunity and possibly luck too! [emoji256]

Although I plan to keep shopping, I do like to stay grounded too!


----------



## bakeacookie

GoStanford said:


> Along these lines, I'm in the middle of an interesting documentary on Netflix called Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things.  It represents one viewpoint...an interesting one that I enjoy reading about, but not one I could completely put to action.  I also cross-post in the Konmari thread and those of you who read that thread might find this documentary interesting as well.
> 
> I find it very hard to match my purchases/aspirational dressing needs to my actual dressing needs (not very formal).  The easy access to online sale sites makes this even harder.  Brands that you had to enter a luxury boutique for (make a special outing for) are now easily available from sites like NAP and all the high-end department store sites.  And the constant sales/markdowns make it even easier to think that snapping up something at a deep discount is a good deal.  I know some of you are really good about skipping the sales deals unless it's something you truly wanted anyway.  I'm not there yet.



I liked that documentary. Watching it during the ban kind of help curb the obsession, but it did trigger the whole dilemma. 

KonMarie cleaning also makes me feel guilty adding things to my relatively empty closet. Just cleaned it out, now I'm putting stuff in? 

Not completely there yet either, regarding deals. It's like a complete mind shift to pass up a good pair of black Prada flats at 80% off at the rack, knowing you don't need a 4th pair of black flats. But two years ago, I would've snapped them up, what a staple find at a bargain! 

DBF isn't into minimalism. He says we work hard and it's within my budgets to be buying what I buy. So just do it and be happy. But with fashion telling us we need something else now, there's no end to it all. 



eggtartapproved said:


> Ya, I think it's just all about balance. I enjoy the things I enjoy and don't think there is any harm at all.



Balance is hard. I enjoy shopping for things but I shouldn't. We watched that Minimalism documentary! Lol.  




Mimmy said:


> This is not meant to be a negative post or shame anyone, but since the discussion was about "what's normal", I thought this was relevant too.
> 
> I was at a party and had an interesting discussion with another woman. She told me that she has gotten involved with a program that helps high school girls with their prom needs. People we know can usually afford to buy their daughters pricey prom dresses, but this is not necessarily the norm either.
> 
> She helped two girls last year. They were friends and one worked. She says that they "stalked" their dresses until they were 75% off and the girl with a job bought both. (I have been known to stalk things I want too.) [emoji6] The woman I was talking with, bought their shoes, evening bags, nice undies and took them to have their hair and nails done.
> 
> The girls were very happy and had a great prom experience!
> 
> I know there are some who might say, but does this really make a difference? I think if you give someone a "perfect prom", that may be enough.
> 
> Sometimes I will mention things like this to my DH; he will remind me that we worked very hard to get to the point where we are. He also knows though, that some of it is related to being given the opportunity and possibly luck too! [emoji256]
> 
> Although I plan to keep shopping, I do like to stay grounded too!



Has "perfect prom" ideas have changed throughout the years?

My uncle said it was common for everyone to drive to prom. Got the car spiffed up, showed up to your date's house.

When I went, you HAD to have a limo, bigger then better. I see even bigger limos now. 

Dresses are more expensive, as I've kept an eye on prices for my cousin. Instagram shows Louboutins for some girls. Brand seems to matter more and more. 

Isn't there a program for women to donate gowns, which then girls can use for prom? I used a local group to give away my dress to. But sometimes I spot some cheap, beautiful gowns, while shopping and would think it would make a girl's day to have that for prom.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> I liked that documentary. Watching it during the ban kind of help curb the obsession, but it did trigger the whole dilemma.
> 
> KonMarie cleaning also makes me feel guilty adding things to my relatively empty closet. Just cleaned it out, now I'm putting stuff in?
> 
> Not completely there yet either, regarding deals. It's like a complete mind shift to pass up a good pair of black Prada flats at 80% off at the rack, knowing you don't need a 4th pair of black flats. But two years ago, I would've snapped them up, what a staple find at a bargain!
> 
> DBF isn't into minimalism. He says we work hard and it's within my budgets to be buying what I buy. So just do it and be happy. But with fashion telling us we need something else now, there's no end to it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Balance is hard. I enjoy shopping for things but I shouldn't. We watched that Minimalism documentary! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has "perfect prom" ideas have changed throughout the years?
> 
> My uncle said it was common for everyone to drive to prom. Got the car spiffed up, showed up to your date's house.
> 
> When I went, you HAD to have a limo, bigger then better. I see even bigger limos now.
> 
> Dresses are more expensive, as I've kept an eye on prices for my cousin. Instagram shows Louboutins for some girls. Brand seems to matter more and more.
> 
> Isn't there a program for women to donate gowns, which then girls can use for prom? I used a local group to give away my dress to. But sometimes I spot some cheap, beautiful gowns, while shopping and would think it would make a girl's day to have that for prom.



I don't really know if the perfect prom has changed that much, bake. 

Yes, I went in a limo too. There are people who cannot afford this though. 

There are a variety of programs that you can donate dresses for. I am sure that some people donate nice, usable dresses; but others are just not suitable. I think that a new dress just for the young woman would be nice too!


----------



## bakeacookie

Would everyone share why they want to shop their wardrobe or stick to a budget again? 

I feel that would be helpful in sticking to a goal, and help figure out what goals should/could be.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

For me it's about waste.... I've wasted so much money over the years buying pieces I either wear once, or never!!! It's just a waste of money and (wardrobe) space!!!

I've cut my budget back to force myself to be creative! I visit thrift markets to pick up interesting pieces, usually pieces I would have overlooked in a regular store... 
I also force myself to really wear the items I have... if I don't wear them, I donate them... either to friends or charity...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from Vegas and did pick up a couple of things including leggings! I tried a pair of faux ones and they didn't really do it for me so I'll try at aritzia when I get the chance. For now though, I'm enjoying the plain black ones.
> 
> I got a sweater from the Kate Spade outlet that is so cute (my gf got the same one), and found a $5 white sweater at loft that in absolutely loving, and a blanket scarf from BCBG max azria, and my leggings at American apparel.
> 
> My outfit today
> 
> View attachment 3638749
> 
> 
> My purchases
> 
> View attachment 3638750
> 
> View attachment 3638751
> 
> View attachment 3638752
> 
> 
> Sand the Backstreet Boys in Vegas hehe
> 
> View attachment 3638753
> 
> View attachment 3638756


Cool, you're back. How was it? Seems like you had a great time! Those sweaters are so cute, you both look so nice wearing them. And you do look good in leggings!


----------



## bakeacookie

It is wasteful if you can't use it all (in my opinion). 

Which is why the balance is hard. Obviously being on a forum that deals with consumption of luxury goods, creating a balance can be difficult.


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> @MinaAnais how about a linen dress? Those seem to be comfy and great for our door weddings and can be dressed up



Linen dresses are lovely, but I worry they will crease easily and I also worry that they can only be used for spring / summer.



eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from Vegas and did pick up a couple of things including leggings! I tried a pair of faux ones and they didn't really do it for me so I'll try at aritzia when I get the chance. For now though, I'm enjoying the plain black ones.
> 
> I got a sweater from the Kate Spade outlet that is so cute (my gf got the same one), and found a $5 white sweater at loft that in absolutely loving, and a blanket scarf from BCBG max azria, and my leggings at American apparel.



Love the Kate Spade cream jumper! Looks very soft!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I was thinking $1000 is "cheap" and a "good deal." Wtf. Not normal. Something that was thousands is now half off? Great deal? Idk now.
> 
> If I get anything, I try to get it as cheaply as the brand offers, because minus a few exemptions, everyone has a sale.
> 
> But even on sale, $1000 items is not normal. I love to look now, but I don't have to own it all. So figuring out if, or what, I'll get next has been a conflict. But just because I can, does it mean I should?
> 
> Won't linen wrinkle easily? Or is there a blend out there that's not too wrinkle prone? My last linen jacket wrinkles so  easily I gave up on it after a summer. But it sure is comfortable when it's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Kate Spade sweater. The loft sweater and the scarf look so cozy!
> 
> Looks like a whole lot of fun!



A deal can only be as good as it is for you. I'm not talking numbers, since there are more people than we think who don't think twice about spending 1000 $, most of which wouldn't join this thread though, I would think. 
Apart from my wedding gown, that's still stored in my mother's house, and one of my evening gowns, I only spent this much on my Burberry trench coats. The first, I got 20 years ago and had to save for for months. Still wear it a lot and I'm intending to so until it falls off of me!
My vice are Chanel bags,  I'm trying to justify those purchases by wearing Chanel bags every day almost. 



GoStanford said:


> Along these lines, I'm in the middle of an interesting documentary on Netflix called Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things.  It represents one viewpoint...an interesting one that I enjoy reading about, but not one I could completely put to action.  I also cross-post in the Konmari thread and those of you who read that thread might find this documentary interesting as well.
> 
> I find it very hard to match my purchases/aspirational dressing needs to my actual dressing needs (not very formal).  The easy access to online sale sites makes this even harder.  Brands that you had to enter a luxury boutique for (make a special outing for) are now easily available from sites like NAP and all the high-end department store sites.  And the constant sales/markdowns make it even easier to think that snapping up something at a deep discount is a good deal.  I know some of you are really good about skipping the sales deals unless it's something you truly wanted anyway.  I'm not there yet.



GoStanford, thanks for the post! It seems like there are two different extremes competing. The endless consumption against the cleansing detox of minimalism. None of which I find natural. I believe that if you deprive yourself of something, it'll only hit you twice as hard on a different level. Why would we want to throw away most of the things we worked so hard for? And why would we want to overstuff our closets with things we don't need? It always comes back to the same question: will my life be better, easier, more comfortable keeping or buying something, or will it make me happier throwing it away or not even getting it in the first place?


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Would everyone share why they want to shop their wardrobe or stick to a budget again?
> 
> I feel that would be helpful in sticking to a goal, and help figure out what goals should/could be.


Great idea, bake!

Due to some home renovations almost 3 years ago, I had to take everything out of our closets. To me the amount of clothing and accessories I had was excessive. Some things had only been worn once. Some I kept only for sentimental reasons. 

It also made me realize that if I had the money I had spent for these items, it would add up to a lot. 

I used to be a pushover for designer items that were significantly reduced in price. The problem was a lot of them did not get worn or used. Instead of being great bargains, they were big wastes of money. I also didn't pay much attention to seeing that what I was buying went with other things that I already owned. So I bought even more stuff to go with the new purchase! 

This made me realize that this money would be better spent on buying something I could really use, even if it wasn't on sale! I know I repeat this ad nauseam, but the Stylebook has really made a big difference in how I shop. [emoji122]

I was also sometimes shopping out of boredom and I am reading and socializing more to fill my time. Luckily only one of my friends likes to shop as much as I do! [emoji130]

I still love to shop, but hope that I have become a better shopper. I still love designer items, but I am starting to realize not all of them fit my lifestyle. I still have a lot of clothing and shoes, but nowhere near the amount that I used to have. 

I have also always been goal oriented. So staying on budget is a competition with myself.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Would everyone share why they want to shop their wardrobe or stick to a budget again?
> 
> I feel that would be helpful in sticking to a goal, and help figure out what goals should/could be.


Bake, thanks so much for bringing us back to the topic! I also felt like things were getting a bit out of hand. It seems like we were mostly discussing what to buy instead of keeping to our goals. (Including me! My recent posts were mostly about new things instead of the ones I already have.)


----------



## GoStanford

bakeacookie said:


> Would everyone share why they want to shop their wardrobe or stick to a budget again?
> 
> I feel that would be helpful in sticking to a goal, and help figure out what goals should/could be.



I'm aiming to shop my existing wardrobe for a few reasons:
- About a year ago, I did a major closet cleanout and then spent some time carefully considering my purchases, particularly in building a work wardrobe.  I know I have good pieces and just need to wear them, take the time to get them repaired if needed, and build outfits around them.
- I'm finding that less is more in the sense that I can make good combinations with a lot of what I already have, and adding new pieces doesn't automatically make it easier for me to put together an outfit.
- Lately I'm buying more accessories, and I think that will help make more outfits built around the basic pieces.


----------



## Mimmy

GoStanford said:


> I'm aiming to shop my existing wardrobe for a few reasons:
> - About a year ago, I did a major closet cleanout and then spent some time carefully considering my purchases, particularly in building a work wardrobe.  I know I have good pieces and just need to wear them, take the time to get them repaired if needed, and build outfits around them.
> - I'm finding that less is more in the sense that I can make good combinations with a lot of what I already have, and adding new pieces doesn't automatically make it easier for me to put together an outfit.
> - Lately I'm buying more accessories, and I think that will help make more outfits built around the basic pieces.



I go through phases of using my accessories to elevate my outfits and then I start to slack off. I have been wearing my scarves but now realize I have not been wearing my belts much. 

I have jewelry I rarely wear. I am going to work on this, to see if I can get more into the habit of wearing jewelry. 

@bakeacookie Thanks for your request! It's been just the food for thought that I needed.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> A deal can only be as good as it is for you. I'm not talking numbers, since there are more people than we think who don't think twice about spending 1000 $, most of which wouldn't join this thread though, I would think.
> Apart from my wedding gown, that's still stored in my mother's house, and one of my evening gowns, I only spent this much on my Burberry trench coats. The first, I got 20 years ago and had to save for for months. Still wear it a lot and I'm intending to so until it falls off of me!
> My vice are Chanel bags,  I'm trying to justify those purchases by wearing Chanel bags every day almost.
> 
> 
> 
> GoStanford, thanks for the post! It seems like there are two different extremes competing. The endless consumption against the cleansing detox of minimalism. None of which I find natural. I believe that if you deprive yourself of something, it'll only hit you twice as hard on a different level. Why would we want to throw away most of the things we worked so hard for? And why would we want to overstuff our closets with things we don't need? It always comes back to the same question: will my life be better, easier, more comfortable keeping or buying something, or will it make me happier throwing it away or not even getting it in the first place?



Back before my tpf days, I didn't know brand or think anything over $100 is a deal. 

Coming here changed all that. It's very focus is luxury buying, and I do enjoy doing all that, but I also don't want to be wasteful.

This stuff does make me happy, which there's nothing wrong with, in my opinion. 

But true. Stuffed closets and empty closets aren't the answer. 

As the prices rise, the question of will it make me happy becomes more important. Often times, I'm never sure which is why I come asking for opinions. 

I remember when I said that my first LV would be my one and only luxury bag. Lol

I commend anyone who has the willpower to stay at one item per category.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I go through phases of using my accessories to elevate my outfits and then I start to slack off. I have been wearing my scarves but now realize I have not been wearing my belts much.
> 
> I have jewelry I rarely wear. I am going to work on this, to see if I can get more into the habit of wearing jewelry.
> 
> @bakeacookie Thanks for your request! It's been just the food for thought that I needed.



Glad others found the request useful! 

It's odd how wearing jewelry is second nature then changes to such a chore! 

You have such great accessories too. We all do! Why are we still looking?


----------



## bakeacookie

Major closet clean outs seems to be a big trigger. 

Less is more! Need to remember this. 

I might do another clean out. Lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Bake, thanks so much for bringing us back to the topic! I also felt like things were getting a bit out of hand. It seems like we were mostly discussing what to buy instead of keeping to our goals. (Including me! My recent posts were mostly about new things instead of the ones I already have.)



Don't be too hard on yourself. 

I came back because I was trying to stick to a ban and found reasons to buy things. And even though I came back to this thread, I still didn't stick to the ban. I've been talking about buying a new wardrobe! 

I don't need a new wardrobe. I could do new pieces (can't have zippers since I hurt my hand again), but a whole new wardrobe is ridiculous right now because a lot is still usable. 

This goes for bags, shoes, clothes, and jewelry.


ETA: I joined this thread because of the KonMarie movement. That first step, taking everything out, was what made me realize how much stuff I had. 

To some it's normal. To others it's excessive or not enough. To me, I didn't know why I kept so much I wasn't using. Styles changed, size changed, work changed. 

So I gave it away. Boxes and bags full of clothes in like new condition. And it felt so wasteful to have all that and have it barely used. 

When I came here I was trying to figure out what to do to stay reasonably in budget and to use what I have, to grow into a more business attire and learn my style. 

I had lots to use that still is business attire, there was and is no need to empty everything to start over, no matter how tempting. 

Remember when we talked about the oldest item you have that you still used? I didn't have anything older than 5 years. What's the point of buying better, more expensive stuff, if you don't keep it to use? 

You all have kept me reasonable in my wardrobe changes, which I have immensely appreciated.


----------



## Marylin

Bakeacookie's post made me rethink budget and goals one more time. I instantly went back to Stylebook to add up all my recent purchases and I was pleasantly surprised that I still have some of my monthly and quarterly budget left over. If I include new underwear into my spendings I'm done for this quarter though. 
There's nothing in my wardrobe, I don't like or don't wear, some things are just not worn as much due to the weather or because they're very formal. 
My problem are shoes as well. I have too many and still don't have enough. I'm getting better though. I bought 14 pairs of shoes in 2015, 7 in 2016 and not a single pair yet this year. Probably also thanks to you guys!
I'm still trying to meet my personal challenge of wearing everything that hasn't been worn at least 7 times yet. Doing good so far. Today this leather jacket was perfect for my new skirt and the purple cardigan that I haven't worn as often as I should have.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Bakeacookie's post made me rethink budget and goals one more time. I instantly went back to Stylebook to add up all my recent purchases and I was pleasantly surprised that I still have some of my monthly and quarterly budget left over. If I include new underwear into my spendings I'm done for this quarter though.
> There's nothing in my wardrobe, I don't like or don't wear, some things are just not worn as much due to the weather or because they're very formal.
> My problem are shoes as well. I have too many and still don't have enough. I'm getting better though. I bought 14 pairs of shoes in 2015, 7 in 2016 and not a single pair yet this year. Probably also thanks to you guys!
> I'm still trying to meet my personal challenge of wearing everything that hasn't been worn at least 7 times yet. Doing good so far. Today this leather jacket was perfect for my new skirt and the purple cardigan that I haven't worn as often as I should have.
> View attachment 3639132



That's a cool leather jacket. And that cardigan matches the skirt perfectly! 

I really like how your additions just work with so much. I have to get to that point.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself.
> 
> I came back because I was trying to stick to a ban and found reasons to buy things. And even though I came back to this thread, I still didn't stick to the ban. I've been talking about buying a new wardrobe!
> 
> I don't need a new wardrobe. I could do new pieces (can't have zippers since I hurt my hand again), but a whole new wardrobe is ridiculous right now because a lot is still usable.
> 
> This goes for bags, shoes, clothes, and jewelry.
> 
> 
> ETA: I joined this thread because of the KonMarie movement. That first step, taking everything out, was what made me realize how much stuff I had.
> 
> To some it's normal. To others it's excessive or not enough. To me, I didn't know why I kept so much I wasn't using. Styles changed, size changed, work changed.
> 
> So I gave it away. Boxes and bags full of clothes in like new condition. And it felt so wasteful to have all that and have it barely used.
> 
> When I came here I was trying to figure out what to do to stay reasonably in budget and to use what I have, to grow into a more business attire and learn my style.
> 
> I had lots to use that still is business attire, there was and is no need to empty everything to start over, no matter how tempting.
> 
> Remember when we talked about the oldest item you have that you still used? I didn't have anything older than 5 years. What's the point of buying better, more expensive stuff, if you don't keep it to use?
> 
> You all have kept me reasonable in my wardrobe changes, which I have immensely appreciated.


You have beautiful things, bake! You definitely don't need an entirely new wardrobe.



Marylin said:


> Bakeacookie's post made me rethink budget and goals one more time. I instantly went back to Stylebook to add up all my recent purchases and I was pleasantly surprised that I still have some of my monthly and quarterly budget left over. If I include new underwear into my spendings I'm done for this quarter though.
> There's nothing in my wardrobe, I don't like or don't wear, some things are just not worn as much due to the weather or because they're very formal.
> My problem are shoes as well. I have too many and still don't have enough. I'm getting better though. I bought 14 pairs of shoes in 2015, 7 in 2016 and not a single pair yet this year. Probably also thanks to you guys!
> I'm still trying to meet my personal challenge of wearing everything that hasn't been worn at least 7 times yet. Doing good so far. Today this leather jacket was perfect for my new skirt and the purple cardigan that I haven't worn as often as I should have.
> View attachment 3639132


Great outfit, Marylin! You have nailed shopping your closet and adding new well thought out purchases!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> That's a cool leather jacket. And that cardigan matches the skirt perfectly!
> 
> I really like how your additions just work with so much. I have to get to that point.


The skirt and cardi were easy. Both Prada, same store, maybe even the same season, but the skirt just came in, the cardigan I bought 18 months ago. The leather jacket was a last moment decision. My husband was already waiting when I quickly had to throw something on (the Burberry trenches are still stored away for winter). I find it quite helpful to keep track of what I want to wear by the end of the month. I made a list on the Stylebook calendar (March 31st). Everything I want to wear by then is on there so I remembered, this jacket was on there. So I can mark two things off for being worn today. The list is still long and will have to continue into April.


----------



## Mimmy

I have some time today to put away some Fall clothing. Not sure that we really have a Winter in FL, but we do have cooler weather. I am washing my washable sweaters, before I store them in a closet in another room. I am putting my heavier pants away too. I am leaving a few things out, as I am going to Colorado for a few days at he end of this month. ☃️

I went over my quarterly budget with the purchase of my new Joe's jeans. They are a perfect fit, including the length, so they were worth it! I did not go over budget by much, so I will just subtract this amount from my next quarterly budget. [emoji3]


----------



## bakeacookie

I took out one sweater I didn't use at all. Cardigans get the most use so the pullover has to go. I know I dislike pullovers, I think I bought the pullover for travel but still liked the cardigan more. 

I see some summer items that will be let go of at the end of summer too.


----------



## bakeacookie

I ended taking a lot out today. Lol. 

So there's a little wiggle room space wise, but I need to not fill it completely back up, especially with things I can't use all the time.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I took out one sweater I didn't use at all. Cardigans get the most use so the pullover has to go. I know I dislike pullovers, I think I bought the pullover for travel but still liked the cardigan more.
> 
> I see some summer items that will be let go of at the end of summer too.


Good that you're figuring out what you like and what fits you! Now keep up the good work and only get what makes you truly happy!
Thanks for getting us back on track!


----------



## bakeacookie

I need to replace my much loved tops and flats.  that's the hard part. Finding something just as good as something you liked. 

I think I'll wait for my next quarter to start replacing my favorite items though, since I had bought enough this quarter.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Linen dresses are lovely, but I worry they will crease easily and I also worry that they can only be used for spring / summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Kate Spade cream jumper! Looks very soft!



Were you looking for something for year round?


----------



## astromantic

I've been changing my style - I'm slightly obsessed with dresses with sleeves the last year and ridding stuff that don't fit well. I pulled a Stylebook pic of all the stuff I bought this quarter but I don't have any other things planned for the next quarter. Just having a visual board of what I bought during winter clearance reaffirmed I really don't need anything else


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> I've been changing my style - I'm slightly obsessed with dresses with sleeves the last year and ridding stuff that don't fit well. I pulled a Stylebook pic of all the stuff I bought this quarter but I don't have any other things planned for the next quarter. Just having a visual board of what I bought during winter clearance reaffirmed I really don't need anything else


That's why it's so important to know exactly what we have! Things will be overlooked otherwise and we end up buying way too much!


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Were you looking for something for year round?



I think I will look for a  silk dress or jumpsuit. Silk is a lovely material in the hot weather and it can easily be layered when it gets cold. Here's an example of a silk jumpsuit that I would like to try as it could work for the art gallery and garden show event... I am short and pear shape, I will need to try it on to be sure the shape and proportions are ok.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I think I will look for a  silk dress or jumpsuit. Silk is a lovely material in the hot weather and it can easily be layered when it gets cold. Here's an example of a silk jumpsuit that I would like to try as it could work for the art gallery and garden show event... I am short and pear shape, I will need to try it on to be sure the shape and proportions are ok.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> I think I will look for a  silk dress or jumpsuit. Silk is a lovely material in the hot weather and it can easily be layered when it gets cold. Here's an example of a silk jumpsuit that I would like to try as it could work for the art gallery and garden show event... I am short and pear shape, I will need to try it on to be sure the shape and proportions are ok.



That's really pretty! But a great idea for something to go from season to season for various events. 

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin those are great finds! I've been looking to up my tshirt game but with not much luck. The skirt is gorgeous.
> 
> @girleuro I'm happy to hear that things are starting to look up for you!
> 
> @bakeacookie I agree, sometimes we get caught up with buying stuff that it seems like the norm. I work downtown and in an industry with a lot of wealth - sometimes you don't realize that the lifestyle is not typical. I don't have the means to live like a lot of our clients, or like the senior brokers at my firm, but sometimes I do find myself reflecting in conversation where a $1,000 piece of clothing becomes 'a good deal'. That happens in the forum when we are speaking of quality and design, but I do have to remind myself that on the daily, that's not quite the normal standard of living haha.
> 
> @MinaAnais how about a linen dress? Those seem to be comfy and great for our door weddings and can be dressed up



Thank you eggtartapproved[emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. My everyday doesn't need $1000+ items, no matter how good a deal it was. It's not normal to continuously purchase expensive items.
> 
> Even the quantity of bags I own isn't normal. My wardrobe and shoe totals aren't normal.
> 
> So a part of me is trying to balance enjoyment and practicality. I do like the stuff I own, I enjoy shopping. Practically though, there's no point to the excess of ownership.
> 
> Hence, the ban, the budget. Trying to go back down to something more normal.



Bakeacookie we live and we learn[emoji12] it's ok to have expensive and quality items but if your lifestyle doesn't need so many of course it's smart to cut down and save maybe for something extremely extravagant or God forbid dark days, or enjoy for traveling when you will . I try not to buy something I absolutely don't love or something I would not use as much for either reason-lifestyle or not versatility. Everything I purchased this year or before I wore and still love to wear many ways and if I don't I sold . Why to keep in the closet something you are not using it ?[emoji15] And I am very happy about this change I made. I did made some improvement in my purchases. No impulse buys and no something it might fit. Or if does not go with the items I already have. I look as additional items to create uniqueness and versatility not to get another headache [emoji12] that's my new rules of course it will happen some exceptions probably [emoji848] 
But back to you I am proud of your growing and I believe that we all are growing  maybe not at the same pace but we all do,otherwise we would not care and we would not be here on this forum So Good job ladies to all of us ![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] [emoji56]blessings


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I think I will look for a  silk dress or jumpsuit. Silk is a lovely material in the hot weather and it can easily be layered when it gets cold. Here's an example of a silk jumpsuit that I would like to try as it could work for the art gallery and garden show event... I am short and pear shape, I will need to try it on to be sure the shape and proportions are ok.



This is really beautiful, Mina,

... and possibly an example of great minds thinking alike.[emoji3]


I purchased this silk dress for an event in February that ended up not happening. I agree that being silk, I will be able to wear it in the Spring and Summer too. 

I was going to wait to post it on my Stylebook thread when I wore it, but I had to post it here after seeing the jumpsuit you like. This is more fitted irl than it looks here; I will have to take a mod shot. I owe a lot of mod shots, I know.


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> I think I will look for a  silk dress or jumpsuit. Silk is a lovely material in the hot weather and it can easily be layered when it gets cold. Here's an example of a silk jumpsuit that I would like to try as it could work for the art gallery and garden show event... I am short and pear shape, I will need to try it on to be sure the shape and proportions are ok.



Aww this is beautiful and silk is the best.its so versatile for all seasons [emoji106][emoji177][emoji56] and it's comfortable for so many of your upcoming events[emoji133]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> This is really beautiful, Mina,
> 
> ... and possibly an example of great minds thinking alike.[emoji3]
> View attachment 3639381
> 
> I purchased this silk dress for an event in February that ended up not happening. I agree that being silk, I will be able to wear it in the Spring and Summer too.
> 
> I was going to wait to post it on my Stylebook thread when I wore it, but I had to post it here after seeing the jumpsuit you like. This is more fitted irl than it looks here; I will have to take a mod shot. I owe a lot of mod shots, I know.



This is beautiful Mimmy.We will be waiting for your mod shots[emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> This is beautiful Mimmy.We will be waiting for your mod shots[emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]blessings



Thank you, girleuro!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> I think I will look for a  silk dress or jumpsuit. Silk is a lovely material in the hot weather and it can easily be layered when it gets cold. Here's an example of a silk jumpsuit that I would like to try as it could work for the art gallery and garden show event... I am short and pear shape, I will need to try it on to be sure the shape and proportions are ok.



That is gorgeous, I love the colours!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Great question and reminder, bake!

For myself I want to stay within budget because I got used to buying things when I liked them (within a reasonable price) even though I didn't necessarily have a need for it, but I still found it difficult to get dressed more often than not. I wanted more long lasting and relevant items for my style, which I am getting closer to finding/perfecting these last couple of years as I get to my early 30s (I now feel I know more about myself than I ever have). With bags and designer items, I did find myself falling into what seemed like a norm for spending and sometimes caught myself focused on brands than the quality of the product themselves. Add those reasons all up and I just wanted to make myself more conscientious of my purchases pertaining to quality and style and a price limit helped me to really ask myself if I loved it that much to cut into my planned budget.


----------



## eggtartapproved

There are items though that are really worth their quality and ideally I'd like to get them at the lowest price point possible haha, but I am ok to spend more if it really means getting what I paid for, like Burberry coats hehe.


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> This is really beautiful, Mina,
> 
> ... and possibly an example of great minds thinking alike.[emoji3]
> View attachment 3639381
> 
> I purchased this silk dress for an event in February that ended up not happening. I agree that being silk, I will be able to wear it in the Spring and Summer too.
> 
> I was going to wait to post it on my Stylebook thread when I wore it, but I had to post it here after seeing the jumpsuit you like. This is more fitted irl than it looks here; I will have to take a mod shot. I owe a lot of mod shots, I know.



Soooo pretty!!!! I'd love to see how you'll style it.


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> There are items though that are really worth their quality and ideally I'd like to get them at the lowest price point possible haha, but I am ok to spend more if it really means getting what I paid for, like Burberry coats hehe.



Exactly eggtartapproved quality not quantity that's how I think as well[emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Oh to be accountable, I should confess I went over my quarterly benchmark to keep myself on budget so I will have to watch my spending in Q2 if I want to be on budget this year. But I'm super happy with my purchases [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

After taking out the bag of stuff for my friend and her sister, I bought a dress. 

$85 for a dress. I forget how much I've spent this quarter. Lol.


----------



## mellecyn

I'm so tired of my stuff. I've made a wishlist for the season with a few staples and trends key items (yup I can't resist trends...) and will stop there. That's already quite a budget!


----------



## bakeacookie

mellecyn said:


> I'm so tired of my stuff. I've made a wishlist for the season with a few staples and trends key items (yup I can't resist trends...) and will stop there. That's already quite a budget!



Would you mind sharing what your staples are?


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> I'm so tired of my stuff. I've made a wishlist for the season with a few staples and trends key items (yup I can't resist trends...) and will stop there. That's already quite a budget!


Wishlists are a good idea! I keep making one and then forget to take it with me when I go shopping.


----------



## Marylin

Wore my new skirt like this today and got compliments from 3 people who never comment on what I wear! (Apologies for annoying everyone  with posts on this skirt, I promise, it to be the last - for a while.)


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> After taking out the bag of stuff for my friend and her sister, I bought a dress.
> 
> $85 for a dress. I forget how much I've spent this quarter. Lol.


Can we see it?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Wore my new skirt like this today and got compliments from 3 people who never comment on what I wear! (Apologies for annoying everyone  with posts on this skirt, I promise, it to be the last - for a while.)
> View attachment 3640194


It's lovely! Post away =)

I'm wearing my leggings again lol.. I'm wearing it under a dress and it's much warmer than tights.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Wore my new skirt like this today and got compliments from 3 people who never comment on what I wear! (Apologies for annoying everyone  with posts on this skirt, I promise, it to be the last - for a while.)
> View attachment 3640194



A skirt this pretty can't be annoying!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Can we see it?






I had let go of a dress I wasn't in love with anymore, so I at least did and one in one out! [emoji119]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Wore my new skirt like this today and got compliments from 3 people who never comment on what I wear! (Apologies for annoying everyone  with posts on this skirt, I promise, it to be the last - for a while.)
> View attachment 3640194



Oh Marilyn good job [emoji106]no surprise skirt is beautiful and we know that you looked great [emoji41]waiting for pictures [emoji120] 
And talking about beautiful things can't never be annoying [emoji12][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3640307
> 
> 
> I had let go of a dress I wasn't in love with anymore, so I at least did and one in one out! [emoji119]



Great dress! I like the cut!


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3640307
> 
> 
> I had let go of a dress I wasn't in love with anymore, so I at least did and one in one out! [emoji119]


Great pattern! very pretty


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Great dress! I like the cut!



Thank you. I have to always get this cut for dresses and skirts now. 



eggtartapproved said:


> Great pattern! very pretty



Thank you! Do you think the pattern can be year round?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Hello everyone! I would like to join here and get really mindful about my wardrobe and extremely purposeful with any purchases. Not just boredom shopping. Doesn't matter if it was totally affordable, I hate excess stuff.


----------



## Mimmy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hello everyone! I would like to join here and get really mindful about my wardrobe and extremely purposeful with any purchases. Not just boredom shopping. Doesn't matter if it was totally affordable, I hate excess stuff.



Welcome HopelessBagGirl! I have found this thread to be very helpful for just what you have in mind.


----------



## mellecyn

bakeacookie said:


> Would you mind sharing what your staples are?



Staples are :
-a black pencil skirt
-a pair of jeans
-a black pair of suit trousers
-a classic cardigan
-a nice white button/ collar shirt
-a trench coat for the spring
-a classic wool coat for the winter
-some white t-shirts 
-a v neck cashmere loose pullover
-a denim jacket or leather jacket
-a black blazer
....maybe I forget some items but you get the thinking, these items never ever ever go out of style.....sure the trench coat might get different designs/cuts but you should be able to keep one for 5 years.
But my staples that I need to get now are a new trench coat, a black cardigan and a pair of blue jeans


----------



## bakeacookie

mellecyn said:


> Staples are :
> -a black pencil skirt
> -a pair of jeans
> -a black pair of suit trousers
> -a classic cardigan
> -a nice white button/ collar shirt
> -a trench coat for the spring
> -a classic wool coat for the winter
> -some white t-shirts
> -a v neck cashmere loose pullover
> -a denim jacket or leather jacket
> -a black blazer
> ....maybe I forget some items but you get the thinking, these items never ever ever go out of style.....sure the trench coat might get different designs/cuts but you should be able to keep one for 5 years.
> But my staples that I need to get now are a new trench coat, a black cardigan and a pair of blue jeans



Great list!


----------



## bakeacookie

Would you buy designer hair accessories? 

Really loving a hair bow from Chanel, and I'm like trying to talk myself out of it but not. 

It would encourage me to do something with my hair. But I also don't have to go spending $$$ for a dang bow.

This would definitely fall in 2nd quarter and would probably push back replacing the silver flats to keep my 2nd quarter spending reasonable.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Would you buy designer hair accessories?
> 
> Really loving a hair bow from Chanel, and I'm like trying to talk myself out of it but not.
> 
> It would encourage me to do something with my hair. But I also don't have to go spending $$$ for a dang bow.
> 
> This would definitely fall in 2nd quarter and would probably push back replacing the silver flats to keep my 2nd quarter spending reasonable.



I have gotten rid of most of my hair accessories. I kept a few nice barrettes, because they are made in France, but I rarely wear them. 

If you think that you would wear it, it could be a really special piece to own. [emoji166] Although I personally would not buy a Chanel bow for my hair, I do like the idea of owning something small and luxurious!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Would you buy designer hair accessories?
> 
> Really loving a hair bow from Chanel, and I'm like trying to talk myself out of it but not.
> 
> It would encourage me to do something with my hair. But I also don't have to go spending $$$ for a dang bow.
> 
> This would definitely fall in 2nd quarter and would probably push back replacing the silver flats to keep my 2nd quarter spending reasonable.



Ha ha you really don't want my advice bakeacookie [emoji854] I do love accessories I wear more Chanel accessories than real jewelry [emoji12] and I absolutely adore Chanel hair accessories I have quite a few . It's just making outfit unique . It's a style. Like I love bows and pearl hair accessories, hats, turbans ,you name it ,I [emoji7] but mostly I adore and I got a few Hair hanging accessory on my forehead from Chanel Paris Bombay collection and I just got a deal I mean it was like a fraction of the price ,really good deal from Dubai collection . If you love hair accessories get it,if not don't waist your money. 
Uh you made me excited [emoji12] I am posting a pic from Paris Dubai collection 
It just beautiful addition to your outfit


----------



## terebina786

girleuro said:


> Ha ha you really don't want my advice bakeacookie [emoji854] I do love accessories I wear more Chanel accessories than real jewelry [emoji12] and I absolutely adore Chanel hair accessories I have quite a few . It's just making outfit unique . It's a style. Like I love bows and pearl hair accessories, hats, turbans ,you name it ,I [emoji7] but mostly I adore and I got a few Hair hanging accessory on my forehead from Chanel Paris Bombay collection and I just got a deal I mean it was like a fraction of the price ,really good deal from Dubai collection . If you love hair accessories get it,if not don't waist your money.
> Uh you made me excited [emoji12] I am posting a pic from Paris Dubai collection
> It just beautiful addition to your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640724



That tika is beautiful! I had no idea Chanel made those.  I'm also seriously impressed you got it to lay right in the centre..  I can never get mine to stay put.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I have gotten rid of most of my hair accessories. I kept a few nice barrettes, because they are made in France, but I rarely wear them.
> 
> If you think that you would wear it, it could be a really special piece to own. [emoji166] Although I personally would not buy a Chanel bow for my hair, I do like the idea of owning something small and luxurious!



H has silk flowers and headbands too! 

I think I have to see these in person, if they really are as luxurious in person as they photograph, then I'll get a treat. If it's just a grosgrain bow, I'll find a cheaper one.




girleuro said:


> Ha ha you really don't want my advice bakeacookie [emoji854] I do love accessories I wear more Chanel accessories than real jewelry [emoji12] and I absolutely adore Chanel hair accessories I have quite a few . It's just making outfit unique . It's a style. Like I love bows and pearl hair accessories, hats, turbans ,you name it ,I [emoji7] but mostly I adore and I got a few Hair hanging accessory on my forehead from Chanel Paris Bombay collection and I just got a deal I mean it was like a fraction of the price ,really good deal from Dubai collection . If you love hair accessories get it,if not don't waist your money.
> Uh you made me excited [emoji12] I am posting a pic from Paris Dubai collection
> It just beautiful addition to your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640724



WOW.  You look fantastic, and pull of Chanel so well. 

I'll have to see it in person. I'll know it's for me when I see it. 

I also should look into other brands that do hair accessories. Gotta tame the craziness of my hair. Or at least look like I tried to.


----------



## girleuro

terebina786 said:


> That tika is beautiful! I had no idea Chanel made those.  I'm also seriously impressed you got it to lay right in the centre..  I can never get mine to stay put.



Thank you Terebina  it is quite heavy. It has this long slim part with sparking crystals which attached to the hair with the pins and then the hanging piece on forehead. Absolutely gorgeous and very well made very good quality It's from one of my favorite collections 2012 Paris Bombay.All collection is so well made,including clothes. That's why I better purchase something nice and very elegant from collection like that vs new collections [emoji12][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3640307
> 
> 
> I had let go of a dress I wasn't in love with anymore, so I at least did and one in one out! [emoji119]


This is soo pretty! Good job!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hello everyone! I would like to join here and get really mindful about my wardrobe and extremely purposeful with any purchases. Not just boredom shopping. Doesn't matter if it was totally affordable, I hate excess stuff.


Welcome! No need to shop out of boredom and no need to get anything you don't need. Of course, 'need' is a very personal thing, but we're here to help and even though we all love clothes, we've gotten much better at shopping smartly, I think.


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> Staples are :
> -a black pencil skirt
> -a pair of jeans
> -a black pair of suit trousers
> -a classic cardigan
> -a nice white button/ collar shirt
> -a trench coat for the spring
> -a classic wool coat for the winter
> -some white t-shirts
> -a v neck cashmere loose pullover
> -a denim jacket or leather jacket
> -a black blazer
> ....maybe I forget some items but you get the thinking, these items never ever ever go out of style.....sure the trench coat might get different designs/cuts but you should be able to keep one for 5 years.
> But my staples that I need to get now are a new trench coat, a black cardigan and a pair of blue jeans


Love the list! If I could stick to just this list, I'd still be dressed everyday with half the stuff in my closet. Of course I have all these things, just too many of all of them...


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> H has silk flowers and headbands too!
> 
> I think I have to see these in person, if they really are as luxurious in person as they photograph, then I'll get a treat. If it's just a grosgrain bow, I'll find a cheaper one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  You look fantastic, and pull of Chanel so well.
> 
> I'll have to see it in person. I'll know it's for me when I see it.
> 
> I also should look into other brands that do hair accessories. Gotta tame the craziness of my hair. Or at least look like I tried to.



Bakeacookie silk flowers are always so romantic.I wear too actually I wore on my wedding silk orchid. And that was over 10 years ago and any time I put in my hair, my hubby melts[emoji12] Not all Chanel hair accessories created equal. I have a bow it's nice .Some Barrettes broke already. And even the most wanted, I drooled when i saw it on the pictures, 2015 Dubai collection head accessory ,with pearls hanging around the face it's nice but not as great quality as Bombay collection.I purchased for the fraction of the price. That wasn't worth the original price tag at all[emoji15] I will have picks later this year[emoji12] 
Sure you can look in to other brands ,but when it's great quality,then it's nothing like Chanel [emoji7] I like Dolce & Gabbana .They do some interesting hair accessories. I don't have any from them I just have blue crystal choker with flower. That's another my weakness I love [emoji173]️ chockers[emoji12][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Would you buy designer hair accessories?
> 
> Really loving a hair bow from Chanel, and I'm like trying to talk myself out of it but not.
> 
> It would encourage me to do something with my hair. But I also don't have to go spending $$$ for a dang bow.
> 
> This would definitely fall in 2nd quarter and would probably push back replacing the silver flats to keep my 2nd quarter spending reasonable.


TBH. I would not spend that much not even on chanel.  You're young and it might look cute for a night out, a party, a wedding. For work or any place you want to be taken serious I think it's too girlish. A pretty hairband to keep hair out of the way is nice, but I would find bows and sparkle and flowers on my head a bit silly. I'm probably just boring.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hello everyone! I would like to join here and get really mindful about my wardrobe and extremely purposeful with any purchases. Not just boredom shopping. Doesn't matter if it was totally affordable, I hate excess stuff.



Welcome hopeless baggirl [emoji177] 
And oh wow you hate excess stuff-your hubby or future hubby probably the happiest man alive[emoji41]
Tell us the secret [emoji12][emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Welcome hopeless baggirl [emoji177]
> And oh wow you hate excess stuff-your hubby or future hubby probably the happiest man alive[emoji41]
> Tell us the secret [emoji12][emoji177][emoji56]blessings



He thinks we have way too much!! But there's six of us so there is a ton. I try to cull constantly but with the stuff in sizes in reserve that will be needed later, there's just so much....


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> TBH. I would not spend that much not even on chanel.  You're young and it might look cute for a night out, a party, a wedding. For work or any place you want to be taken serious I think it's too girlish. A pretty hairband to keep hair out of the way is nice, but I would find bows and sparkle and flowers on my head a bit silly. I'm probably just boring.



You're not boring. lol I'm boring. 

I think there's a headband without the bow. 
I'll check one day lol. 

I think I'd love a black leather quilted Chanel headband. 

Or I can just use a simple black hair tie.


----------



## MinaAnais

mellecyn said:


> Staples are :
> -a black pencil skirt
> -a pair of jeans
> -a black pair of suit trousers
> -a classic cardigan
> -a nice white button/ collar shirt
> -a trench coat for the spring
> -a classic wool coat for the winter
> -some white t-shirts
> -a v neck cashmere loose pullover
> -a denim jacket or leather jacket
> -a black blazer
> ....maybe I forget some items but you get the thinking, these items never ever ever go out of style.....sure the trench coat might get different designs/cuts but you should be able to keep one for 5 years.
> But my staples that I need to get now are a new trench coat, a black cardigan and a pair of blue jeans



Great list! I'd also add a nice scarf, a silk blouse and a LBD.



girleuro said:


> Ha ha you really don't want my advice bakeacookie [emoji854] I do love accessories I wear more Chanel accessories than real jewelry [emoji12] and I absolutely adore Chanel hair accessories I have quite a few . It's just making outfit unique . It's a style. Like I love bows and pearl hair accessories, hats, turbans ,you name it ,I [emoji7] but mostly I adore and I got a few Hair hanging accessory on my forehead from Chanel Paris Bombay collection and I just got a deal I mean it was like a fraction of the price ,really good deal from Dubai collection . If you love hair accessories get it,if not don't waist your money.
> Uh you made me excited [emoji12] I am posting a pic from Paris Dubai collection
> It just beautiful addition to your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640724



Turbans! What a glamourous wardrobe you have!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> He thinks we have way too much!! But there's six of us so there is a ton. I try to cull constantly but with the stuff in sizes in reserve that will be needed later, there's just so much....



Ha ha six and all girls? Poor guy [emoji28] 
So mine should be happy he is very frugal .He says he doesn't need brands to make him[emoji106][emoji51]so just me for now[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Great list! I'd also add a nice scarf, a silk blouse and a LBD.
> 
> 
> 
> Turbans! What a glamourous wardrobe you have![/


Thank you Mina Anais I try[emoji12]
Here  is my pick I wore a few days ago
Uh that's a crazy picture I tried to crop this pic and repost and doesn't allow me oh well [emoji15] see attachment [emoji177][emoji56]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3641796


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you Mina Anais I try[emoji12]
> Here  is my pick I wore a few days ago
> Uh that's a crazy picture I tried to crop this pic and repost and doesn't allow me oh well [emoji15] see attachment [emoji177][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641796



Adore your jacket!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Adore your jacket!



Thank you bakeacookie [emoji56] I got it to create my equestrian look it's Chanel I got it from resale market of course from earlier years collections[emoji12]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Ha ha six and all girls? Poor guy [emoji28]
> So mine should be happy he is very frugal .He says he doesn't need brands to make him[emoji106][emoji51]so just me for now[emoji12]



No we are 50/50 split along gender lines!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> He thinks we have way too much!! But there's six of us so there is a ton. I try to cull constantly but with the stuff in sizes in reserve that will be needed later, there's just so much....


Oh my, how do you do it? We're 5 (including my mother) and I'm constantly tidying up, throwing things out or trying to put things away for later use. I also have a lot of boxes with clothes too small for my older and not yet small enough for my little son. And then there are all those things they don't use or need anymore. Unfortunately the concept of garage sales is not very common in Germany....
I think know how you feel!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No we are 50/50 split along gender lines!


That's cute, but probably means even more things, since you need boy's and girl's clothes and shoes and toys and bikes and bedding and everything else, right?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes, but luckily the boys are close in age (11&13) and the girls are as well (1&3), so it isn't long term storage when something is outgrown before someone can use it, or then it is ready to donate. But still it is just so much stuff.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes, but luckily the boys are close in age (11&13) and the girls are as well (1&3), so it isn't long term storage when something is outgrown before someone can use it, or then it is ready to donate. But still it is just so much stuff.


I can only imagine! I only have the first set , the two boys close in age, wouldn't know how to manage two more as little as yours.


----------



## Mimmy

I hope that everyone in the UK is doing as well as can be expected during a very troubling time. 

Hope that you are safe, and that your family and friends are too.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I hope that everyone in the UK is doing as well as can be expected during a very troubling time.
> 
> Hope that you are safe, and that your family and friends are too.


Also thinking of everybody there, Mina, Sass, I hope you're ok!
My husband's in London, he was in a conference room on the other side of Westminster bridge at the time. Last time, when the bus blew up, he also was in London, and in Brussels one year ago. Two of his colleagues lost their lives that day. He's getting way too close to all these terrible attacks. I really don't want to think about it.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Also thinking of everybody there, Mina, Sass, I hope you're ok!
> My husband's in London, he was in a conference room on the other side of Westminster bridge at the time. Last time, when the bus blew up, he also was in London, and in Brussels one year ago. Two of his colleagues lost their lives that day. He's getting way too close to all these terrible attacks. I really don't want to think about it.



That is way too close for comfort, Marylin. I am glad that he is okay.  

I am sorry to hear about your husband's colleagues.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hope everyone is safe, wherever you all are.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> That is way too close for comfort, Marylin. I am glad that he is okay.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your husband's colleagues.



Oh wow sorry ladies is it something going on in UK? I didn't know if it is I pray for all of you safety [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177] I
am disconnected today from the world having my day in South beach at Spa so haven't checked any information sources as yet just checked this forum right now [emoji120][emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Also thinking of everybody there, Mina, Sass, I hope you're ok!
> My husband's in London, he was in a conference room on the other side of Westminster bridge at the time. Last time, when the bus blew up, he also was in London, and in Brussels one year ago. Two of his colleagues lost their lives that day. He's getting way too close to all these terrible attacks. I really don't want to think about it.



Wow Marilyn,you must be going out of your mind. It's the scariest feeling could be a thought that something can happen to your husband. I know how it feels. I was so close to lose mine in a different situation on a few occasions. 
But it doesn't matter how ,the feeling is the same. Just pray and God will keep him safe [emoji120][emoji177] The world is such unsafe right now,it's just unreal.


----------



## MinaAnais

I work very close to that area and often have walk near the river during my breaks - my boyfriend missed that bus on 7/7, I understand Marilyn's worries and hope hubby is safe. It wasn't easy to take the tube last night but to change one's lifestyle because of the current events is not the solution and somehow I have been living in this country for so long that the famous "keep calm and carry on" rubbed off me too.
Sass, hope you and your loved ones  got home safe last night.


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I work very close to that area and often have walk near the river during my breaks - my boyfriend missed that bus on 7/7, I understand Marilyn's worries and hope hubby is safe. It wasn't easy to take the tube last night but to change one's lifestyle because of the current events is not the solution and somehow I have been living in this country for so long that the famous "keep calm and carry on" rubbed off me too.
> Sass, hope you and your loved ones  got home safe last night.


I am glad that you are safe, MinaAnais. I hope Sass is safe too. 

Unfortunately many of us have had these types of events happen close to home. I agree that it is important to continue to carry on. 

Now when we travel, I discuss with DH where to meet if something were to happen and we were separated. We also make basic plans in case of an emergency.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I am glad that you are safe, MinaAnais. I hope Sass is safe too.
> 
> Unfortunately many of us have had these types of events happen close to home. I agree that it is important to continue to carry on.
> 
> Now when we travel, I discuss with DH where to meet if something were to happen and we were separated. We also make basic plans in case of an emergency.



Wow it's good to be prepared,but man what this world came to


----------



## eggtartapproved

Thinking of everyone and their family and friends in the UK. Very scary times we live in ... *hugs* to all


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I work very close to that area and often have walk near the river during my breaks - my boyfriend missed that bus on 7/7, I understand Marilyn's worries and hope hubby is safe. It wasn't easy to take the tube last night but to change one's lifestyle because of the current events is not the solution and somehow I have been living in this country for so long that the famous "keep calm and carry on" rubbed off me too.
> Sass, hope you and your loved ones  got home safe last night.


Mina, my heart goes out to you! It feels surreal to have to discuss these events every couple of months on a forum about fashion and luxury. But as you said, there's no point in changing our life, what would we change it into anyway? Having our loved ones back home everyday is all that matters in the end. Stay strong!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow Marilyn,you must be going out of your mind. It's the scariest feeling could be a thought that something can happen to your husband. I know how it feels. I was so close to lose mine in a different situation on a few occasions.
> But it doesn't matter how ,the feeling is the same. Just pray and God will keep him safe [emoji120][emoji177] The world is such unsafe right now,it's just unreal.


Of course my husband being in those towns at the time of the attacks doesn't even come close to the tragedies you're facing. I used to be very good at not even thinking about it too much, but the more it happens and the closer people I love get, the more I notice my walls crumbling.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am glad that you are safe, MinaAnais. I hope Sass is safe too.
> 
> Unfortunately many of us have had these types of events happen close to home. I agree that it is important to continue to carry on.
> 
> Now when we travel, I discuss with DH where to meet if something were to happen and we were separated. We also make basic plans in case of an emergency.


We're doing the same. I've started to get very nervous at airports and in big crowds, especially when the boys are with us. I've told them many times not to be brave if anything happens,  but to run and hide.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Of course my husband being in those towns at the time of the attacks doesn't even come close to the tragedies you're facing. I used to be very good at not even thinking about it too much, but the more it happens and the closer people I love get, the more I notice my walls crumbling.



Marilyn any situation of close to a thought of losing the love one it hurts the same. It's so sad that our kids have to experience violence,fair like that. Why they can't have the childhood that we had.Happiness and peace. And I thought that I had problems growing up in Lithuania and under occupation of Soviet Union,but that was just mental ,at least for us,the kids. Now kids have to learn fair at such young age. I just hope that the world will get better.Hugs to you all[emoji177]


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> I am glad that you are safe, MinaAnais. I hope Sass is safe too.
> 
> Unfortunately many of us have had these types of events happen close to home. I agree that it is important to continue to carry on.
> 
> Now when we travel, I discuss with DH where to meet if something were to happen and we were separated. We also make basic plans in case of an emergency.



Same here, we always agree a meeting point if we get separated. We even have a rucksack at home with key items that would need in the event of emergencies and discussed arrangements in the event of one's death. My partner and I are from different countries but we've both grown up with experiences of bombing times - I know it's sad, but it gives peace of mind to know that comes rain or shine we've got some plans.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Same here, we always agree a meeting point if we get separated. We even have a rucksack at home with key items that would need in the event of emergencies and discussed arrangements in the event of one's death. My partner and I are from different countries but we've both grown up with experiences of bombing times - I know it's sad, but it gives peace of mind to know that comes rain or shine we've got some plans.


Oh my. I guess it's all we can do. Try to be prepared.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Oh my. I guess it's all we can do. Try to be prepared.



True. The flipside is that the other half has opened up a bit since 7/7 and is not afraid of saying "I love you"


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> True. The flipside is that the other half has opened up a bit since 7/7 and is not afraid of saying "I love you"



Well at least something positive from the negative situation [emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

I guess life goes on, as it always does.
A little pick me up, today. Spring is taking its time this year, it's still quite cold and cloudy, but I've planted tons of flowers a few weeks ago and this is the reward.


----------



## MinaAnais

Great colours, Marylin!

I know it's not yet the end of March, but I as I am not planning more purchases this week, I am happy to report that On the first quarter I only bought 5 items. I am challenging myself to buy 5 pieces per quarter only to help me focus on what I have and stretch what I've already got. It is lot harder than I thought, one has to be more patient and  focus on 1 area only - the first quarter was for formal items and replacement.  It was time consuming to cherry pick hem, but I hope that by the end of this year I will have been able to cover the weak areas of my wardrobe .

Here're the new additions, next quarter will add some colour!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3646617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colours, Marylin!
> 
> I know it's not yet the end of March, but I as I am not planning more purchases this week, I am happy to report that On the first quarter I only bought 5 items. I am challenging myself to buy 5 pieces per quarter only to help me focus on what I have and stretch what I've already got. It is lot harder than I thought, one has to be more patient and  focus on 1 area only - the first quarter was for formal items and replacement.  It was time consuming to cherry pick hem, but I hope that by the end of this year I will have been able to cover the weak areas of my wardrobe .
> 
> Here're the new additions, next quarter will add some colour!



These look like great additions, Mina! I like the way you are really focusing on a specific area for each quarter. I commend your discipline. [emoji106]


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3646617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colours, Marylin!
> 
> I know it's not yet the end of March, but I as I am not planning more purchases this week, I am happy to report that On the first quarter I only bought 5 items. I am challenging myself to buy 5 pieces per quarter only to help me focus on what I have and stretch what I've already got. It is lot harder than I thought, one has to be more patient and  focus on 1 area only - the first quarter was for formal items and replacement.  It was time consuming to cherry pick hem, but I hope that by the end of this year I will have been able to cover the weak areas of my wardrobe .
> 
> Here're the new additions, next quarter will add some colour!



These are great additions! I like your idea of limiting numbers per quarter, that definitely helps to focus.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3646617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colours, Marylin!
> 
> I know it's not yet the end of March, but I as I am not planning more purchases this week, I am happy to report that On the first quarter I only bought 5 items. I am challenging myself to buy 5 pieces per quarter only to help me focus on what I have and stretch what I've already got. It is lot harder than I thought, one has to be more patient and  focus on 1 area only - the first quarter was for formal items and replacement.  It was time consuming to cherry pick hem, but I hope that by the end of this year I will have been able to cover the weak areas of my wardrobe .
> 
> Here're the new additions, next quarter will add some colour!



Ooh. Great idea. 5 items per quarter.

And you chose very good items!


----------



## Knicole

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3646617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colours, Marylin!
> 
> I know it's not yet the end of March, but I as I am not planning more purchases this week, I am happy to report that On the first quarter I only bought 5 items. I am challenging myself to buy 5 pieces per quarter only to help me focus on what I have and stretch what I've already got. It is lot harder than I thought, one has to be more patient and  focus on 1 area only - the first quarter was for formal items and replacement.  It was time consuming to cherry pick hem, but I hope that by the end of this year I will have been able to cover the weak areas of my wardrobe .
> 
> Here're the new additions, next quarter will add some colour!


I love the items you chose!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3646617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colours, Marylin!
> 
> I know it's not yet the end of March, but I as I am not planning more purchases this week, I am happy to report that On the first quarter I only bought 5 items. I am challenging myself to buy 5 pieces per quarter only to help me focus on what I have and stretch what I've already got. It is lot harder than I thought, one has to be more patient and  focus on 1 area only - the first quarter was for formal items and replacement.  It was time consuming to cherry pick hem, but I hope that by the end of this year I will have been able to cover the weak areas of my wardrobe .
> 
> Here're the new additions, next quarter will add some colour!


Especially love the purse and shoes! We've known you to be the thoughtful buyer and this is further prove that we should follow your example. If I only just could... I'm too much of an impulse buyer, I won't even tell you how many items I bought.... 
Please let us know what you plan for the next quarter!


----------



## Marylin

Talking about next quarter...
What do you Ladies plan on buying - if at all. 
I know that next time I have a chance to walk into a store, summer clothes will be tempting me and that the newly opened Chanel boutique in Munich is much bigger than the old one. So I have to plan wisely. 
I know I need at least one more summer dress and replace probably two pairs of summer pants and a pair of white sneakers  ( would be my first pair of shoes this year!). 
How do you approach your next goals?


----------



## bakeacookie

Hoping to be good until the summer sales, where I want to buy a couple pairs of flats. A grey/silver for sure, maybe navy or brown for the second pair.


----------



## MinaAnais

I need to get some pieces for spring / summer events. I tried on that jumpsuit, it was not meant to be . there are some really nice pieces right now, I am sure I'll find something!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Talking about next quarter...
> What do you Ladies plan on buying - if at all.
> I know that next time I have a chance to walk into a store, summer clothes will be tempting me and that the newly opened Chanel boutique in Munich is much bigger than the old one. So I have to plan wisely.
> I know I need at least one more summer dress and replace probably two pairs of summer pants and a pair of white sneakers  ( would be my first pair of shoes this year!).
> How do you approach your next goals?



Ha ha I know I've been restraining myself from buying anything . New Chanel boutique [emoji7] uh sounds amazing [emoji51]
I did purchased one of the black Chanel jackets,which I was asking all of you ladies opinion And a dress from Chanel 09P collection,that I was admiring for awhile. So now I am trying just to buy only what would be addition to my wardrobe, well i am trying [emoji849]but my mind already wonder [emoji30] on something I wasn't even planning. 
But I went on another forum and now I want Chanel Lace skirt from this year 's spring collection. I still think I should not buy,that Lace inserts maybe too much .One would be enough but in the mini part not so sure[emoji848]I don't think my hubby will like, anyway who cares I just not in my 20's or even my 30's anymore so I always aim to be more %elegant than sexy. So we'll see.
At least for now I am not going to buy
One thing I am planning is opera Lace gloves. I have many classy dresses which would be a nice accessory/touch to them.And of course I always looking for some interesting shoes/sandals/pumps,since It's very hard for my big feet to get anything would fit from European designers. So anything I find that fits,I have to buy[emoji12] [emoji177]
But probably I have the least amount of shoes that women do.[emoji30]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Hoping to be good until the summer sales, where I want to buy a couple pairs of flats. A grey/silver for sure, maybe navy or brown for the second pair.


Smart to wait for the sales to buy the basics! Have you made a decision about the sandals?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I need to get some pieces for spring / summer events. I tried on that jumpsuit, it was not meant to be . there are some really nice pieces right now, I am sure I'll find something!


Jumpsuits are tough. I've tried on many, never bought one. Behind too big, legs too long, waist too low. (Me, not the suit...) 
I'm really loving my new Prada skirt that I've posted recently. Could something like that be what you're looking for? If you got a pretty skirt, you could dress it up with silk and lace for the weddings or sweaters or leather jackets for a cool look?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Ha ha I know I've been restraining myself from buying anything . New Chanel boutique [emoji7] uh sounds amazing [emoji51]
> I did purchased one of the black Chanel jackets,which I was asking all of you ladies opinion And a dress from Chanel 09P collection,that I was admiring for awhile. So now I am trying just to buy only what would be addition to my wardrobe, well i am trying [emoji849]but my mind already wonder [emoji30] on something I wasn't even planning.
> But I went on another forum and now I want Chanel Lace skirt from this year 's spring collection. I still think I should not buy,that Lace inserts maybe too much .One would be enough but in the mini part not so sure[emoji848]I don't think my hubby will like, anyway who cares I just not in my 20's or even my 30's anymore so I always aim to be more %elegant than sexy. So we'll see.
> At least for now I am not going to buy
> One thing I am planning is opera Lace gloves. I have many classy dresses which would be a nice accessory/touch to them.And of course I always looking for some interesting shoes/sandals/pumps,since It's very hard for my big feet to get anything would fit from European designers. So anything I find that fits,I have to buy[emoji12] [emoji177]
> But probably I have the least amount of shoes that women do.[emoji30]


I'd say, where what you love and what looks good on you and not what people say is age appropriate. You seem to be getting away with more elaborate looks anyway. 
About shoes: I'm not sure if this could be a way for you, but have you tried out stores that sell costumes or  carry clothes and shoes for gay men? One of my friends who likes dressing up for parades got awesome heels that are not screaming "transvestite" at a beautiful store in Berlin that seems to have everything from petticoats to feather bras in bigger sizes. He's really tall, German shoe size 45! He says they're comfortable, but he was a dancer, so of course, he could walk in anything.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'd say, where what you love and what looks good on you and not what people say is age appropriate. You seem to be getting away with more elaborate looks anyway.
> About shoes: I'm not sure if this could be a way for you, but have you tried out stores that sell costumes or  carry clothes and shoes for gay men? One of my friends who likes dressing up for parades got awesome heels that are not screaming "transvestite" at a beautiful store in Berlin that seems to have everything from petticoats to feather bras in bigger sizes. He's really tall, German shoe size 45! He says they're comfortable, but he was a dancer, so of course, he could walk in anything.



Thank you Marilyn.
I agree .I do wear what l like and fits me ,and even getting away with some looks are more elaborate [emoji12] but still sticking to look elegant and not funny.in my opinion when a woman dress elegant and not really sticking too much to an age appropriate rule (this rule did changed with years . Now a day women don't look their age )but still not wondering too far off ,it's more sexy than dressing overly sexy. I don't mind to take some risqué outfit ideas,but I do know my norms. Ha ha at least not to dress like a teenager[emoji849] 
And ppl are not the problem but bumbling hubby is[emoji51] 
I don't know what Karl was thinking this year,the Chanel collections are so more teenagers wearable [emoji849],specially the spring one[emoji854] although I do like that black longer skirt with Lace inserts [emoji12] 
If I get that ,it would be definitely one of those elaborate looks. I would have to make more casual or it would be only for the evening. But in South Florida,for late afternoon cocktails or dinner easy can be wearable.I like that here in Florida,you can get away with many looks,which you probably would not wear in big city and in a different climate [emoji12] 
It's going to be confusing for me once I start traveling again.[emoji849] I am going need all 4 seasons clothes and shoes. Even thinking about it,it gave me headache[emoji28]
About the shoes ha ha interesting I hope that they are not over the top. I am looking for more like Chanel looking. I also don't wear anymore high heels [emoji151] something more comfortable more chunky heels no stilettos  Specially after the back injury I had last year(I thought I could stand against electrical wheel chair with my hubby in it,~500lbs total) I had extreme sciatica. I could not walk for two months and only 4 months later was able to walk stairs . So I am extremely careful,do not want to inflame that leg ever again .Pain was excruciating,[emoji30]I fainted a few times 
Imagine,I am caregiver and could make only a few steps and still had to take care of my hubby 
The picture wasn't pretty.So I am very careful what I do not to get ever injured like that .I even hesitating to start taking ballet classes,which I want so much ,to avoid injuries 
So comfortable shoes is a must. Plus in hot climate,the feet swell ,so it's hard for me with shoes 
I am looking forward to find companies who can custom make it .


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Jumpsuits are tough. I've tried on many, never bought one. Behind too big, legs too long, waist too low. (Me, not the suit...)
> I'm really loving my new Prada skirt that I've posted recently. Could something like that be what you're looking for? If you got a pretty skirt, you could dress it up with silk and lace for the weddings or sweaters or leather jackets for a cool look?



Agree that jumpsuit can be very tricky. I already have 2 and don't think I need a third jumpsuit. I love your Prada skirt, it's elegant and fun at the same time . I am pear shaped and have many scars on my legs, so I am not confident with skirts or mini / midi dress. A maxi dress can easily be overpowering with my frame. So, it is a nice challenge .

I am very lucky that some dear friends are helping me out with the search and of course you ladies as well.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Smart to wait for the sales to buy the basics! Have you made a decision about the sandals?



I chose the black pair at the end because I wear jewel toned colors instead of pastels. I felt it looked better lol. 


I'm adding collared shirts to my list. I need to replace my work tops.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I chose the black pair at the end because I wear jewel toned colors instead of pastels. I felt it looked better lol.
> 
> 
> I'm adding collared shirts to my list. I need to replace my work tops.



Good choice black always goes with everything [emoji106] what about silver did you find those? [emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Agree that jumpsuit can be very tricky. I already have 2 and don't think I need a third jumpsuit. I love your Prada skirt, it's elegant and fun at the same time . I am pear shaped and have many scars on my legs, so I am not confident with skirts or mini / midi dress. A maxi dress can easily be overpowering with my frame. So, it is a nice challenge .
> 
> I am very lucky that some dear friends are helping me out with the search and of course you ladies as well.



I feel you. That's why I wear midi skirts lol. 

The challenge is on! I'm going to the mall this weekend, I'll let you know if I see more cute dresses. [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Talking about next quarter...
> What do you Ladies plan on buying - if at all.
> I know that next time I have a chance to walk into a store, summer clothes will be tempting me and that the newly opened Chanel boutique in Munich is much bigger than the old one. So I have to plan wisely.
> I know I need at least one more summer dress and replace probably two pairs of summer pants and a pair of white sneakers  ( would be my first pair of shoes this year!).
> How do you approach your next goals?


Hmm, i don't think I'm on the look out for anything specific at the moment... I'm still on the lookout for a black sheath dress, sweater dress (although after trying some on, this item may not be for me), a casual jacket, that elusive perfect ivory/off white trouser belt, long black vest, and a cashmere sweater (which I'm starting to research, so no rush, unless it's a fantastic deal). I have a few preloved bags on my radar but until I'm ready to part with what I own to make space, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## astromantic

eggtartapproved said:


> Hmm, i don't think I'm on the look out for anything specific at the moment... I'm still on the lookout for a black sheath dress, sweater dress (although after trying some on, this item may not be for me), a casual jacket, that elusive perfect ivory/off white trouser belt, long black vest, and a cashmere sweater (which I'm starting to research, so no rush, unless it's a fantastic deal). I have a few preloved bags on my radar but until I'm ready to part with what I own to make space, I'm in no hurry.



I've been replacing sweaters with sweater dresses (bought a Gap sweater during the fall and it pilled so much I've sworn off their sweaters). I picked up some really nice fit and flare sweater dresses this winter clearance by Eliza J, Nine West and Gabby Skye. My favourite is the Eliza J brand. They are man made materials though probably because they hold up better but the Eliza J one is my favourite.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Talking about next quarter...
> What do you Ladies plan on buying - if at all.
> I know that next time I have a chance to walk into a store, summer clothes will be tempting me and that the newly opened Chanel boutique in Munich is much bigger than the old one. So I have to plan wisely.
> I know I need at least one more summer dress and replace probably two pairs of summer pants and a pair of white sneakers  ( would be my first pair of shoes this year!).
> How do you approach your next goals?



Well, first I will try to remember to stay on budget this quarter. I have about $115 that I will subtract, due to going over my 1st quarter budget. 

I do not really "need" anything, but it's often not about needing anything is it?

I have not yet bought a pair of sneakers, and have lost the great sense of urgency to buy a pair. If I see the right ones they may find their way into my closet. 

I am now lusting over some Gucci slides. They are pricey for a design that I think originated as shower shoes. [emoji23] They do not seem to go on sale; they are often back ordered. They of course seem perfect to me for FL summers. They may find their way into my closet. 

Obviously I have a shoe addiction!


----------



## mellecyn

Well for this quarter I do a wish list and I look at it a million times....I use Pinterest. And I'm split between boring things I need and trendy items. 
So I make sure it's something I really want rather than impulse... and that I got the best possible one (design/cost/quality) the huge downside is that with our fast fashion minded world very often by the time I took my decision (only just 2 weeks) things are sold out!!!


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Well, first I will try to remember to stay on budget this quarter. I have about $115 that I will subtract, due to going over my 1st quarter budget.
> 
> I do not really "need" anything, but it's often not about needing anything is it?
> 
> I have not yet bought a pair of sneakers, and have lost the great sense of urgency to buy a pair. If I see the right ones they may find their way into my closet.
> 
> I am now lusting over some Gucci slides. They are pricey for a design that I think originated as shower shoes. [emoji23] They do not seem to go on sale; they are often back ordered. They of course seem perfect to me for FL summers. They may find their way into my closet.
> 
> Obviously I have a shoe addiction!
> View attachment 3650789
> 
> View attachment 3650790



Mimmy these looks nice and of course our Florida weather calls for it.[emoji12]But if it is too high priced and you don't have a big feet like I [emoji30],then I think you can find something similar in any good designer and on sale.[emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

mellecyn said:


> Well for this quarter I do a wish list and I look at it a million times....I use Pinterest. And I'm split between boring things I need and trendy items.
> So I make sure it's something I really want rather than impulse... and that I got the best possible one (design/cost/quality) the huge downside is that with our fast fashion minded world very often by the time I took my decision (only just 2 weeks) things are sold out!!!



Well Mellecyn if you don't see anything you like or need. You should take your time. Picture what you are looking for and look around,even wait on great sales. And keep in mind,just because today is sold out,doesn't mean tomorrow is not going to be available again. Ppl return things quite often and who knows little bit later that item might be available and on sale. So many stores and great websites to shop as well [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> Well for this quarter I do a wish list and I look at it a million times....I use Pinterest. And I'm split between boring things I need and trendy items.
> So I make sure it's something I really want rather than impulse... and that I got the best possible one (design/cost/quality) the huge downside is that with our fast fashion minded world very often by the time I took my decision (only just 2 weeks) things are sold out!!!


Isn't that a problem! Having to buy basics or replace often used items and wanting some fun clothes! I like that you take your time to buy, even if some things turn out to be sold out. In the long run you're probably better of.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Well, first I will try to remember to stay on budget this quarter. I have about $115 that I will subtract, due to going over my 1st quarter budget.
> 
> I do not really "need" anything, but it's often not about needing anything is it?
> 
> I have not yet bought a pair of sneakers, and have lost the great sense of urgency to buy a pair. If I see the right ones they may find their way into my closet.
> 
> I am now lusting over some Gucci slides. They are pricey for a design that I think originated as shower shoes. [emoji23] They do not seem to go on sale; they are often back ordered. They of course seem perfect to me for FL summers. They may find their way into my closet.
> 
> Obviously I have a shoe addiction!
> View attachment 3650789
> 
> View attachment 3650790


I love that pattern, I'm actually considering the bag... (anaother reason why we would have to combine our closets) 
I'm not sure about the slide-tend. It's a bit like the Birkenstock-hype. Yes it's comfy, but it seems to work only on skinny, tall and young women, who can basically wear anything anyways. 
It's a different matter for Florida, I agree, and as a shoe addict different rules apply...


----------



## Marylin

I'm happy to report that I did very well on my personal challenge of wearing as many things as possible that haven't been worn  7 times yet. Spring is finally in fool bloom here, today's more like a summer day, so all my winter clothes will go into storage soon, but I managed to make good use of them during the last few weeks. Some stuff is still too new to be worn that often, things I've bought on sale, knowing I'll need them next winter.

I went to a coworker's retirement party last night, sad and fun at the same time, and wore this suit and my Chanel necklace that had to be repaired since one of the chains kept sliding down and which stood the test last night with no problem.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I'm happy to report that I did very well on my personal challenge of wearing as many things as possible that haven't been worn  7 times yet. Spring is finally in fool bloom here, today's more like a summer day, so all my winter clothes will go into storage soon, but I managed to make good use of them during the last few weeks. Some stuff is still too new to be worn that often, things I've bought on sale, knowing I'll need them next winter.
> 
> I went to a coworker's retirement party last night, sad and fun at the same time, and wore this suit and my Chanel necklace that had to be repaired since one of the chains kept sliding down and which stood the test last night with no problem.
> View attachment 3651906



Very cute outfit, Marylin! The Chanel bag and necklace really elevate the look! [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm happy to report that I did very well on my personal challenge of wearing as many things as possible that haven't been worn  7 times yet. Spring is finally in fool bloom here, today's more like a summer day, so all my winter clothes will go into storage soon, but I managed to make good use of them during the last few weeks. Some stuff is still too new to be worn that often, things I've bought on sale, knowing I'll need them next winter.
> 
> I went to a coworker's retirement party last night, sad and fun at the same time, and wore this suit and my Chanel necklace that had to be repaired since one of the chains kept sliding down and which stood the test last night with no problem.
> View attachment 3651906



Very nice Marilyn [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm happy to report that I did very well on my personal challenge of wearing as many things as possible that haven't been worn  7 times yet. Spring is finally in fool bloom here, today's more like a summer day, so all my winter clothes will go into storage soon, but I managed to make good use of them during the last few weeks. Some stuff is still too new to be worn that often, things I've bought on sale, knowing I'll need them next winter.
> 
> I went to a coworker's retirement party last night, sad and fun at the same time, and wore this suit and my Chanel necklace that had to be repaired since one of the chains kept sliding down and which stood the test last night with no problem.
> View attachment 3651906



I think I missed the challenge [emoji848]what you supposed to do not to wear something more than 7times? Or ... 
How wonderful Marilyn, the spring is such a beautiful time.after long and cold winter [emoji274] but it's such a job to put all winter clothes... I haven't had to worry about that for about 17 years
Although I do missed snow,but dealing with 4 seasons wardrobe it seems such a task [emoji28][emoji177]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think i need to actually photo everything and make categories and lists and see if I actually need anything. I suspect I do not. 

I am happy with a new system for going through everything I have and figuring out if there's something hanging around despite it just not working well enough. Here's what I do. I put my day to day clothes of the current season in one drawer of the dresser (minus all the accessories like underwear and tights and things) which is a tough squeeze at first. Then as I wear them I drop them into the empty drawer (launder as needed obviously) to be ignored until I've gone through everything. Then as the drawer gets close to empty you see stragglers that you have to force yourself to wear and you can't be in denial of the purgatory nature of the items. They were last chosen after all. So you think hard as you force yourself to wear them and realize that sometimes you figure out what the problem is and either you can fix it or the item goes. 
Then when you've gone through everything you lather rinse repeat. It's kind of great. I also identified that I don't have nearly as many pants as needed to do it without waiting on items to go through the wash. But it forces me to face my dresses which is a good thing because many were far better in theory than practice. 

Anyway I love the ease of one drawer of 'to wear' and one drawer for 'have recently worn so off limits until the next cycle'. It's so brainless.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think i need to actually photo everything and make categories and lists and see if I actually need anything. I suspect I do not.
> 
> I am happy with a new system for going through everything I have and figuring out if there's something hanging around despite it just not working well enough. Here's what I do. I put my day to day clothes of the current season in one drawer of the dresser (minus all the accessories like underwear and tights and things) which is a tough squeeze at first. Then as I wear them I drop them into the empty drawer (launder as needed obviously) to be ignored until I've gone through everything. Then as the drawer gets close to empty you see stragglers that you have to force yourself to wear and you can't be in denial of the purgatory nature of the items. They were last chosen after all. So you think hard as you force yourself to wear them and realize that sometimes you figure out what the problem is and either you can fix it or the item goes.
> Then when you've gone through everything you lather rinse repeat. It's kind of great. I also identified that I don't have nearly as many pants as needed to do it without waiting on items to go through the wash. But it forces me to face my dresses which is a good thing because many were far better in theory than practice.
> 
> Anyway I love the ease of one drawer of 'to wear' and one drawer for 'have recently worn so off limits until the next cycle'. It's so brainless.


So you have only two drawers of clothes? What if you want to combine something you have worn already with something you haven't yet? Is it like that system where you turn over the hanger if you've worn it, so in the end you'll see what you haven't worn? 
When exactly do you decide how to style your looks. Before you put your clothes in the drawer or when you pull them out in the morning?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> So you have only two drawers of clothes? What if you want to combine something you have worn already with something you haven't yet? Is it like that system where you turn over the hanger if you've worn it, so in the end you'll see what you haven't worn?
> When exactly do you decide how to style your looks. Before you put your clothes in the drawer or when you pull them out in the morning?



Yes; it's a pretty huge dresser. The third drawer is lounge wear, underwear, socks, tights, belts, shapewear, etc. I have another system for thick cardigans and the closet is for hanging up special occasion, non machine washable clothes. My day to day life as student mom doesn't need those often.

I just make an outfit from what's left in the drawer I'm using. I desire 'less' in total, so I'm trying to make it uncomfortable to have the current amount so I  pare down in a smart way.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I think I missed the challenge [emoji848]what you supposed to do not to wear something more than 7times? Or ...
> How wonderful Marilyn, the spring is such a beautiful time.after long and cold winter [emoji274] but it's such a job to put all winter clothes... I haven't had to worry about that for about 17 years
> Although I do missed snow,but dealing with 4 seasons wardrobe it seems such a task [emoji28][emoji177]



It was only my personal challenge. We've discussed on this thread news reports about how most of the clothes produced get thrown away after being worn 7 times or less. So I went through my wardrobe and am making a conscious effort to wear everything I have at least 7 times. Sometimes it's not even a challenge, I have stuff I've worn 300, 500 times, since I've put them in my Stylebook app. But some clothes just don't get out enough, so every once in a while I check what falls under that category and set a timeframe to wear it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

astromantic said:


> I've been replacing sweaters with sweater dresses (bought a Gap sweater during the fall and it pilled so much I've sworn off their sweaters). I picked up some really nice fit and flare sweater dresses this winter clearance by Eliza J, Nine West and Gabby Skye. My favourite is the Eliza J brand. They are man made materials though probably because they hold up better but the Eliza J one is my favourite.


Thanks for the feedback on GAP sweaters! Unfortunately we don't have any of the other brands you mentioned (we only have Nine West Shoes). .



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am happy with a new system for going through everything I have and figuring out if there's something hanging around despite it just not working well enough. Here's what I do. I put my day to day clothes of the current season in one drawer of the dresser (minus all the accessories like underwear and tights and things) which is a tough squeeze at first. Then as I wear them I drop them into the empty drawer (launder as needed obviously) to be ignored until I've gone through everything. Then as the drawer gets close to empty you see stragglers that you have to force yourself to wear and you can't be in denial of the purgatory nature of the items. They were last chosen after all. So you think hard as you force yourself to wear them and realize that sometimes you figure out what the problem is and either you can fix it or the item goes.
> Then when you've gone through everything you lather rinse repeat. It's kind of great. I also identified that I don't have nearly as many pants as needed to do it without waiting on items to go through the wash. But it forces me to face my dresses which is a good thing because many were far better in theory than practice.
> 
> Anyway I love the ease of one drawer of 'to wear' and one drawer for 'have recently worn so off limits until the next cycle'. It's so brainless.


this sounds like a good idea!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It was only my personal challenge. We've discussed on this thread news reports about how most of the clothes produced get thrown away after being worn 7 times or less. So I went through my wardrobe and am making a conscious effort to wear everything I have at least 7 times. Sometimes it's not even a challenge, I have stuff I've worn 300, 500 times, since I've put them in my Stylebook app. But some clothes just don't get out enough, so every once in a while I check what falls under that category and set a timeframe to wear it.



Ah interesting! That's what I am aiming for this year[emoji12]
I do wear some of the clothes so many times,and those that I haven't wear as much I did get rid off and now when I am planning to buy I look how many versatile looks I can make. How can I make dressed up and dress down. And I like the challenge. I am getting better with my choices[emoji4]
It's a good exercise Marilyn [emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

Obviously I need a little pressure to wear everything I have and not get stuck with my favorite clothes. So I'm continuing my 7-times challenge. This time it's going to be all these light colored cardigans and tops and skirts that I just don't feel like wearing when it's freezing outside. It might seem obvious to wear spring clothes in April, but I really need to make sure I don't miss that time frame and continue to wear dark clothes right into June when it gets too hot to wear more than a dress. I only took a pic of the top half of my list, it goes way down into skirts and shoes. I put them all into the last days of April and cross them off once they got worn. If they didn't, they go into May and so on until I finally will have to admit that I don't really like them.


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin, I like the idea of trying to wear all clothing at least 7 times. I agree that things that are rarely worn, are probably not that well liked. 

I have found an exception though, for myself anyway. I just returned from a trip to Colorado (you know this already from my Stylebook thread). The pink sweater that I wore is really too warm to wear in FL; it can work outside in cooler weather, but once inside, I am roasting! [emoji28] I actually almost gave this away. It was perfect for my trip though, so I have found a renewed love for it. [emoji177] I have family in CO, I just usually visit them in the Summer or Fall. I will just store my sweater away in my closet. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

I like say I'm going to buy two pairs of shoes for this quarter and I end up buying two April 1. 

I've only got tops in my budget now and the quarter will really be a struggle since I pretty much am buying everything this month.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Obviously I need a little pressure to wear everything I have and not get stuck with my favorite clothes. So I'm continuing my 7-times challenge. This time it's going to be all these light colored cardigans and tops and skirts that I just don't feel like wearing when it's freezing outside. It might seem obvious to wear spring clothes in April, but I really need to make sure I don't miss that time frame and continue to wear dark clothes right into June when it gets too hot to wear more than a dress. I only took a pic of the top half of my list, it goes way down into skirts and shoes. I put them all into the last days of April and cross them off once they got worn. If they didn't, they go into May and so on until I finally will have to admit that I don't really like them.
> 
> View attachment 3655231



Wow Marilyn you really mean business[emoji41]
I don't approach this such a serious way[emoji12] I do love to change up clothes that I wear ,because it's boring for me to wear the same outfit over and over no matter how much I love it[emoji849] That's why now before I even think to purchase something,I put in my mind all the looks ,I could get 
In the past majority of my wardrobe was dresses and that's not good [emoji23]because I would find myself keep saying "I don't have nothing to wear" [emoji51] So I started more diversify with skirts,blouses,jackets,jeans and accessories and I am soooo happy .I can make so many different outfits [emoji4] 
But I only keep my closet with clothes that I love. Anything I don't want to wear I sell or give away or wear in the house [emoji6] I do not force myself to wear something I don't want to [emoji854]
What I need to do is to start putting looks and clothes on paper,because I keep everything in my mind and even I do have great memory,sometimes I feel like I will blow the fuse[emoji51] it's not easy to figure the outfit I want to wear not even looking at the closet.[emoji28] I need a better system [emoji30]it's exhausting ! I need help ! How do I do stylebook I love your style book [emoji7]
I keep in my brain too much as it is-all passwords,etc... ha ha I need to learn how not to keep less on my brain. It's such a bad habit[emoji30] even when I write it down,I still hold in my brain too! I need help![emoji30]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I like say I'm going to buy two pairs of shoes for this quarter and I end up buying two April 1.
> 
> I've only got tops in my budget now and the quarter will really be a struggle since I pretty much am buying everything this month.



So you got all the way in the beginning of quarter [emoji12] it's done 
It's ok sometimes you find something you were looking in one day.
So you still can keep your budget goals if you like [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I like say I'm going to buy two pairs of shoes for this quarter and I end up buying two April 1.
> 
> I've only got tops in my budget now and the quarter will really be a struggle since I pretty much am buying everything this month.


Nothing to be worried about, bake. Isn't it great that you found what you were looking for right away? I know that the hunt is part of the fun. If you know what you want and know your budget you should be fine. Not all of us do a quarterly budget, so far I've always done it monthly and so what if you go into next month's budget if you keep to it overall.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So you got all the way in the beginning of quarter [emoji12] it's done
> It's ok sometimes you find something you were looking in one day.
> So you still can keep your budget goals if you like [emoji12]



It's crazy how I found two pairs of shoes I liked at one go at good prices. 

I guess this means I just have to be good longer.  



Marylin said:


> Nothing to be worried about, bake. Isn't it great that you found what you were looking for right away? I know that the hunt is part of the fun. If you know what you want and know your budget you should be fine. Not all of us do a quarterly budget, so far I've always done it monthly and so what if you go into next month's budget if you keep to it overall.



Yeah, I'm spending all my quarter budget this month it seems. I'm going to the outlets some time this month too. 

So if I spend this quarter's budget now, I really have to shop my closet for the remainder of the quarter. And that can get difficult when the summer sales start.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, I like the idea of trying to wear all clothing at least 7 times. I agree that things that are rarely worn, are probably not that well liked.
> 
> I have found an exception though, for myself anyway. I just returned from a trip to Colorado (you know this already from my Stylebook thread). The pink sweater that I wore is really too warm to wear in FL; it can work outside in cooler weather, but once inside, I am roasting! [emoji28] I actually almost gave this away. It was perfect for my trip though, so I have found a renewed love for it. [emoji177] I have family in CO, I just usually visit them in the Summer or Fall. I will just store my sweater away in my closet. [emoji7]


Of course it's smart to keep clothes for different seasons even if there are only 1-2 seasons where you live. I really like your pink sweater, it's definitely a keeper!
I do have some clothes I hardly ever wear and that I still love: A lot of my formal wear, all my hats, fur coats and evening gowns. I need these things and also need some variety for holiday season, weddings and balls and events I have to attend for work. They're seem to be more occasions every year, I was out at least twice a week between the end of October and end of December last year. A bit exhausting,  but great for wearing all of the sparkle and lace.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin, I like the idea of trying to wear all clothing at least 7 times. I agree that things that are rarely worn, are probably not that well liked.
> 
> I have found an exception though, for myself anyway. I just returned from a trip to Colorado (you know this already from my Stylebook thread). The pink sweater that I wore is really too warm to wear in FL; it can work outside in cooler weather, but once inside, I am roasting! [emoji28] I actually almost gave this away. It was perfect for my trip though, so I have found a renewed love for it. [emoji177] I have family in CO, I just usually visit them in the Summer or Fall. I will just store my sweater away in my closet. [emoji7]



Mimmy I know our weather not always allow us to wear something warm,but we do have winters sometimes [emoji848] I remember when I came here,from Baltic country 17 years ago,I felt like I didn't need any warm clothes,but now I do have quite a few sweaters and a coat[emoji12] 
So keep your sweater,you might going needed it when you travel or sometimes even here . [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow Marilyn you really mean business[emoji41]
> I don't approach this such a serious way[emoji12] I do love to change up clothes that I wear ,because it's boring for me to wear the same outfit over and over no matter how much I love it[emoji849] That's why now before I even think to purchase something,I put in my mind all the looks ,I could get
> In the past majority of my wardrobe was dresses and that's not good [emoji23]because I would find myself keep saying "I don't have nothing to wear" [emoji51] So I started more diversify with skirts,blouses,jackets,jeans and accessories and I am soooo happy .I can make so many different outfits [emoji4]
> But I only keep my closet with clothes that I love. Anything I don't want to wear I sell or give away or wear in the house [emoji6] I do not force myself to wear something I don't want to [emoji854]
> What I need to do is to start putting looks and clothes on paper,because I keep everything in my mind and even I do have great memory,sometimes I feel like I will blow the fuse[emoji51] it's not easy to figure the outfit I want to wear not even looking at the closet.[emoji28] I need a better system [emoji30]it's exhausting ! I need help ! How do I do stylebook I love your style book [emoji7]
> I keep in my brain too much as it is-all passwords,etc... ha ha I need to learn how not to keep less on my brain. It's such a bad habit[emoji30] even when I write it down,I still hold in my brain too! I need help![emoji30]


It's great that you can keep all the outfits in your head! The Stylebook app really is not difficult to use, it's just a lot of work to take pictures of your clothes or find them online. It certainly has helped me a lot to control my budget and also to quickly find an outfit, if I'm out of ideas in the morning.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Obviously I need a little pressure to wear everything I have and not get stuck with my favorite clothes. So I'm continuing my 7-times challenge. This time it's going to be all these light colored cardigans and tops and skirts that I just don't feel like wearing when it's freezing outside. It might seem obvious to wear spring clothes in April, but I really need to make sure I don't miss that time frame and continue to wear dark clothes right into June when it gets too hot to wear more than a dress. I only took a pic of the top half of my list, it goes way down into skirts and shoes. I put them all into the last days of April and cross them off once they got worn. If they didn't, they go into May and so on until I finally will have to admit that I don't really like them.
> 
> View attachment 3655231



A+ for your efforts! I can understand the preference for darker colours, April can still be quite bad in terms of weather. We had a beautiful weekend here in the UK, I quickly washed and ironed my (2) spring blouses and wore 1 today. I checked the weather forecast and it'll be cold again tomorrow. I still managed to damage my blouse 



bakeacookie said:


> I like say I'm going to buy two pairs of shoes for this quarter and I end up buying two April 1.
> 
> I've only got tops in my budget now and the quarter will really be a struggle since I pretty much am buying everything this month.



It's so difficult to find good shoes, well done for finding 2! 

Also, thank you very much for your earlier suggestion on the midi dress, I tried a few and it seems to work!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's great that you can keep all the outfits in your head! The Stylebook app really is not difficult to use, it's just a lot of work to take pictures of your clothes or find them online. It certainly has helped me a lot to control my budget and also to quickly find an outfit, if I'm out of ideas in the morning.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji177]
I think I would love to try the app. [emoji12]How do I go about it ? Is it just google Stylebook app? [emoji848][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

Right. Just like that.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> A+ for your efforts! I can understand the preference for darker colours, April can still be quite bad in terms of weather. We had a beautiful weekend here in the UK, I quickly washed and ironed my (2) spring blouses and wore 1 today. I checked the weather forecast and it'll be cold again tomorrow. I still managed to damage my blouse
> 
> 
> 
> It's so difficult to find good shoes, well done for finding 2!
> 
> Also, thank you very much for your earlier suggestion on the midi dress, I tried a few and it seems to work!



Same here. Super nice weekend, now the forecast is rain, but we're supposed to get another sunny weekend. Don't damage the other blouse until then!


----------



## Marylin

I'll be returning a pink top today that I think I can find for half the price by a different brand. I bought it to wear with a red skirt and love the color. While I'm in town I would like to look for a new vacation bag. There's this one carefree bag I usually take, brown suede on one side, black patent on the other (you've seen it, since we've talked about vacation bags before), but now it's starting to look a bit frumpy. 




I would like a leather bag, big enough to store my essentials, preferably yellow (thanks to Mimmy I've been thinking about yellow all week.)
I have the grey Chanel deauville bag which is the perfect size,  but I'm afraid to get it dirty and don't want to squeeze it underneath airplane seats or into lockers. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin Yellow, leather may be a bit difficult to find. I think as I recall, you may not like Longchamp either, but these are my finds:


Longchamp Le Pliage cuir. I don't own one of these but I think that if I ever find one in a color that I like at a good price, I will buy one. I own 2 nylon ones. Although I don't necessarily think that they are my most fashionable bags, they are certainly functional. Even the leather ones fold into a fairly compact size. 


This one is nylon. It is a discontinued print, but I really like it. 


This one is a cotton like material and doesn't fold. I saw this irl, and it is really pretty. It was on sale when I saw it, and I really tempted, but I left it behind.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I'll be returning a pink top today that I think I can find for half the price by a different brand. I bought it to wear with a red skirt and love the color. While I'm in town I would like to look for a new vacation bag. There's this one carefree bag I usually take, brown suede on one side, black patent on the other (you've seen it, since we've talked about vacation bags before), but now it's starting to look a bit frumpy.
> 
> View attachment 3660693
> 
> 
> I would like a leather bag, big enough to store my essentials, preferably yellow (thanks to Mimmy I've been thinking about yellow all week.)
> I have the grey Chanel deauville bag which is the perfect size,  but I'm afraid to get it dirty and don't want to squeeze it underneath airplane seats or into lockers.
> Any ideas?




Yellow bags are fab for Spring and Summer!
Gerard Darel currently has a few, I particularly like the 24h


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> Yellow bags are fab for Spring and Summer!
> Gerard Darel currently has a few, I particularly like the 24h



It looks like a yellow, leather bag may be easier to find than I thought! [emoji169] I don't own a Gerard Darel bag, but I have looked at this brand before. I like this tote too. It's reversible and has a pouch too. 




Do you have experience with this brand, Mina?


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> It looks like a yellow, leather bag may be easier to find than I thought! [emoji169] I don't own a Gerard Darel bag, but I have looked at this brand before. I like this tote too. It's reversible and has a pouch too.
> View attachment 3661251
> 
> View attachment 3661252
> 
> Do you have experience with this brand, Mina?



I have a few pieces from Gerard Darel, I really like the clothing of this brand. The 24h bag is very well known in France, as it is updated every year with new colours. It's a great bag in shape and proportion, the leather is very plush and holds the shape well. The "simple" bag is also lovely - hope one day they will issue it in suede, maybe the next year!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I have a few pieces from Gerard Darel, I really like the clothing of this brand. The 24h bag is very well known in France, as it is updated every year with new colours. It's a great bag in shape and proportion, the leather is very plush and holds the shape well. The "simple" bag is also lovely - hope one day they will issue it in suede, maybe the next year!



Thanks for the reply, Mina. I am going to keep this brand on my radar.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin Yellow, leather may be a bit difficult to find. I think as I recall, you may not like Longchamp either, but these are my finds:
> View attachment 3661061
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage cuir. I don't own one of these but I think that if I ever find one in a color that I like at a good price, I will buy one. I own 2 nylon ones. Although I don't necessarily think that they are my most fashionable bags, they are certainly functional. Even the leather ones fold into a fairly compact size.
> View attachment 3661067
> 
> This one is nylon. It is a discontinued print, but I really like it.
> View attachment 3661068
> 
> This one is a cotton like material and doesn't fold. I saw this irl, and it is really pretty. It was on sale when I saw it, and I really tempted, but I left it behind.





Mimmy said:


> It looks like a yellow, leather bag may be easier to find than I thought! [emoji169] I don't own a Gerard Darel bag, but I have looked at this brand before. I like this tote too. It's reversible and has a pouch too.
> View attachment 3661251
> 
> View attachment 3661252
> 
> Do you have experience with this brand, Mina?


You girls are super! Thank you so much! @Mimmy, I even went to the Longchamp store, but they only had the plain bags and a white one with a pink flower pattern, which was cute, but not what I was looking for. Lots of tourists in the store, it's a very popular brand. I will definitely look into Gerard Darel, I like the plain shape.
@Mina I think this could be just the one. It looks perfect to carry over the shoulder and fit snugly under the arm. Never heard of the brand. I'll be in Paris in June, but might need it before then, since I'm going to New York in May. 
Yellow is hard to find in Munich stores, we might be a bit behind on the trend....lots of pink, though. And way too much black and brown for summer.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> You girls are super! Thank you so much! @Mimmy, I even went to the Longchamp store, but they only had the plain bags and a white one with a pink flower pattern, which was cute, but not what I was looking for. Lots of tourists in the store, it's a very popular brand. I will definitely look into Gerard Darel, I like the plain shape.
> @Mina I think this could be just the one. It looks perfect to carry over the shoulder and fit snugly under the arm. Never heard of the brand. I'll be in Paris in June, but might need it before then, since I'm going to New York in May.
> Yellow is hard to find in Munich stores, we might be a bit behind on the trend....lots of pink, though. And way too much black and brown for summer.



I am glad you like it! It's a great shoulder bag. Would you have time to purchase a yellow bag in New York?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I am glad you like it! It's a great shoulder bag. Would you have time to purchase a yellow bag in New York?


I could, but then I'd have to take one for the flight...


----------



## bakeacookie

I was bad on my little vacation. 

I bought a bag and a blouse! [emoji28]

It's so hard for me to stick to my stuff and just use it! I always want something new. 

But what I bought I love, so I'm happy at least.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I could, but then I'd have to take one for the flight...



Could you take a different bag on your trip and shop for the yellow while on vacation? 

For the Chanel, it can go in its dust bag under the seat? Or perhaps use a LC nylon/inexpensive nylon reusable bag  as it's cover to keep it safe? 

Good luck on your yellow search! I found a yellow-greenish Herbag on Saturday. It was oddly tempting. So summer!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I was bad on my little vacation.
> 
> I bought a bag and a blouse! [emoji28]
> 
> It's so hard for me to stick to my stuff and just use it! I always want something new.
> 
> But what I bought I love, so I'm happy at least.


We wouldn't be human if we didn't get tempted! Can't wait to see, what you got!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Could you take a different bag on your trip and shop for the yellow while on vacation?
> 
> For the Chanel, it can go in its dust bag under the seat? Or perhaps use a LC nylon/inexpensive nylon reusable bag  as it's cover to keep it safe?
> 
> Good luck on your yellow search! I found a yellow-greenish Herbag on Saturday. It was oddly tempting. So summer!


That could work, hopefully I find one that's big enough!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> We wouldn't be human if we didn't get tempted! Can't wait to see, what you got!



I'll have to take a picture of the inexpensive blouse from Ann Taylor, but here's a pic of my biggest splurge :




I adored Chanel airlines but couldn't find the bags. Found this one and it was great for the weekend adventure. [emoji4]



Marylin said:


> That could work, hopefully I find one that's big enough!



The Longchamp travel should be big enough, or the expandable. Expandable has a strap too lol. 

Baggu makes a big one too. For something super inexpensive to protect your bag, the foldable grocery shopping bags at touristy places. Those can be huge, haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to take a picture of the inexpensive blouse from Ann Taylor, but here's a pic of my biggest splurge :
> 
> View attachment 3662951
> 
> 
> I adored Chanel airlines but couldn't find the bags. Found this one and it was great for the weekend adventure. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> The Longchamp travel should be big enough, or the expandable. Expandable has a strap too lol.
> 
> Baggu makes a big one too. For something super inexpensive to protect your bag, the foldable grocery shopping bags at touristy places. Those can be huge, haha.



Oh wow! I haven't ever seen this, what a fun and cute bag! Congrats! 
I'll take my deauville to Longchamp next time and do a fitting. And will look into Baggu. That plastic bag will be the last straw.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to take a picture of the inexpensive blouse from Ann Taylor, but here's a pic of my biggest splurge :
> 
> View attachment 3662951
> 
> 
> I adored Chanel airlines but couldn't find the bags. Found this one and it was great for the weekend adventure. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> The Longchamp travel should be big enough, or the expandable. Expandable has a strap too lol.
> 
> Baggu makes a big one too. For something super inexpensive to protect your bag, the foldable grocery shopping bags at touristy places. Those can be huge, haha.



This bag is soo cute, bake! Perfect; if I am remembering correctly you like planes and aviation related things. [emoji3] [emoji170] [emoji574]️


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Oh wow! I haven't ever seen this, what a fun and cute bag! Congrats!
> I'll take my deauville to Longchamp next time and do a fitting. And will look into Baggu. That plastic bag will be the last straw.



Thanks! It was on the runway thing they did for Chanel airlines and I adored it. But everyone had white or the big tote that I couldn't justify. 

Dust Bag! Dust Bag then plastic bag! 



Mimmy said:


> This bag is soo cute, bake! Perfect; if I am remembering correctly you like planes and aviation related things. [emoji3] [emoji170] [emoji574]️



Yes, I definitely do like aviation everything! 
I'm surprised I can still find bits of the Chanel airline collection from last year. Kinda makes for fun shopping on my trips. [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to take a picture of the inexpensive blouse from Ann Taylor, but here's a pic of my biggest splurge :
> 
> View attachment 3662951
> 
> 
> I adored Chanel airlines but couldn't find the bags. Found this one and it was great for the weekend adventure. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> The Longchamp travel should be big enough, or the expandable. Expandable has a strap too lol.
> 
> Baggu makes a big one too. For something super inexpensive to protect your bag, the foldable grocery shopping bags at touristy places. Those can be huge, haha.



Bakeacookie the bag is beautiful and I do agree with Marilyn,that we are humans,and to add we are women [emoji51],so not to be tempted to buy something new,wouldn't be normal [emoji848][emoji6]I was bad too,well I did planned for it ,but still.... I splurged -Chanel opera Lace gloves from 2016 prefall
So happy [emoji4] [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! It was on the runway thing they did for Chanel airlines and I adored it. But everyone had white or the big tote that I couldn't justify.
> 
> Dust Bag! Dust Bag then plastic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I definitely do like aviation everything!
> I'm surprised I can still find bits of the Chanel airline collection from last year. Kinda makes for fun shopping on my trips. [emoji4]



I am also surprised that you can still find items from the Chanel airline collection. Makes it even more exciting when you find them!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie the bag is beautiful and I do agree with Marilyn,that we are humans,and to add we are women [emoji51],so not to be tempted to buy something new,wouldn't be normal [emoji848][emoji6]I was bad too,well I did planned for it ,but still.... I splurged -Chanel opera Lace gloves from 2016 prefall
> So happy [emoji4] [emoji12][emoji177]



True, but I really need to take the time to enjoy what I have. That's where I need to be at the moment. Trying to be good, even for a month. [emoji4]



Mimmy said:


> I am also surprised that you can still find items from the Chanel airline collection. Makes it even more exciting when you find them!



Since the bags and SLGs don't go on sale, it's still available. The accessories would be harder to find since people always buy everything on the seasonal sales.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> True, but I really need to take the time to enjoy what I have. That's where I need to be at the moment. Trying to be good, even for a month. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Since the bags and SLGs don't go on sale, it's still available. The accessories would be harder to find since people always buy everything on the seasonal sales.



Well I agree I love and enjoy all the things I already have,if I don't, I sell it. But i still need time to time something new[emoji12] and the good thing is that there are more than 6 months left in this year,so you can still be good for a month[emoji51] ha ha on the other note,it's important that you are trying to be good and learning [emoji6][emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## luminosity

Hi ladies! How are you? It's been a long time since my last post in here and now I want to admit, I bought a lot of tops but lacks in bottoms department.

I just realized this when I don't have a versatile bottoms in my closet. It's only jeans and a floral midi pencil skirt. I am looking for a black bottom midi pencil skirt to match my tops. My clothes are mostly all size fits to all so it's actually too big on me, so a tight bottom would be best.

Do you guys altered your too big clothing immediately or wait until you find a moment to wear them? Or simply just wear the clothing as it is and found a trick to make it looks good on you?

Oh, what do you think about all size fits to all clothing?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> Hi ladies! How are you? It's been a long time since my last post in here and now I want to admit, I bought a lot of tops but lacks in bottoms department.
> 
> I just realized this when I don't have a versatile bottoms in my closet. It's only jeans and a floral midi pencil skirt. I am looking for a black bottom midi pencil skirt to match my tops. My clothes are mostly all size fits to all so it's actually too big on me, so a tight bottom would be best.
> 
> Do you guys altered your too big clothing immediately or wait until you find a moment to wear them? Or simply just wear the clothing as it is and found a trick to make it looks good on you?
> 
> Oh, what do you think about all size fits to all clothing?
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Hi luminosity!

I get clothing that needs to be altered, tailored fairly quickly as long as I am sure that I want to keep it. 

I rarely, if ever, buy one size fits all clothing. I am fairly picky about how my things fit.


----------



## bakeacookie

luminosity said:


> Hi ladies! How are you? It's been a long time since my last post in here and now I want to admit, I bought a lot of tops but lacks in bottoms department.
> 
> I just realized this when I don't have a versatile bottoms in my closet. It's only jeans and a floral midi pencil skirt. I am looking for a black bottom midi pencil skirt to match my tops. My clothes are mostly all size fits to all so it's actually too big on me, so a tight bottom would be best.
> 
> Do you guys altered your too big clothing immediately or wait until you find a moment to wear them? Or simply just wear the clothing as it is and found a trick to make it looks good on you?
> 
> Oh, what do you think about all size fits to all clothing?
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Tailoring takes time, so if the item is a keeper I get it tailored before I need to wear it. 

Where have you searched so far for a midi pencil skirt?


----------



## girleuro

luminosity said:


> Hi ladies! How are you? It's been a long time since my last post in here and now I want to admit, I bought a lot of tops but lacks in bottoms department.
> 
> I just realized this when I don't have a versatile bottoms in my closet. It's only jeans and a floral midi pencil skirt. I am looking for a black bottom midi pencil skirt to match my tops. My clothes are mostly all size fits to all so it's actually too big on me, so a tight bottom would be best.
> 
> Do you guys altered your too big clothing immediately or wait until you find a moment to wear them? Or simply just wear the clothing as it is and found a trick to make it looks good on you?
> 
> Oh, what do you think about all size fits to all clothing?
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Alterations it's hard for me. I try to buy the items that no alterations needed .All size fits all only goes to my caftans,which I love to wear here in South Florida [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> Hi ladies! How are you? It's been a long time since my last post in here and now I want to admit, I bought a lot of tops but lacks in bottoms department.
> 
> I just realized this when I don't have a versatile bottoms in my closet. It's only jeans and a floral midi pencil skirt. I am looking for a black bottom midi pencil skirt to match my tops. My clothes are mostly all size fits to all so it's actually too big on me, so a tight bottom would be best.
> 
> Do you guys altered your too big clothing immediately or wait until you find a moment to wear them? Or simply just wear the clothing as it is and found a trick to make it looks good on you?
> 
> Oh, what do you think about all size fits to all clothing?
> 
> Merci beaucoup!


Welcome back! I agree with what has been said above, that clothes need to fit and if they need to be tailored, it should be done rather sooner than later. If you go for the loose on top and tight on the bottom look, it should look like it's meant to look that way, not like a mere coincidence. Of course it depends on your body. You know best which parts you want to emphasize. Sometimes we go wrong by hiding parts we don't like in oversized clothes, when in fact we should wear clothes that flatter our body.
No two women are alike, so one size can not only not fit all, but can't even fit a few.


----------



## cafecreme15

So I've tried to impose some serious shopping restrictions on myself, but it hasn't worked very well as of late since I am trying to build up my work wardrobe. Although I have found out something interesting about my willpower not to shop (or more accurately, lack thereof). In the universe, it is impossible to create or destroy energy; it is only possible to transfer it. I think of my shopping urges/energy in the same way. I can try my hardest not to shop for weeks or months, but the shopping energy not spent during that time merely gets transferred to once the shopping ban is over and comes out stronger than ever! Then it becomes a situation where once I get started after not shopping for a while, it's hard to stop until all the pent up energy is transferred into new purchases! It's like not shopping bottles up that energy, pressurizes it, and then once the top finally is taken off it explodes outward. Sorry if this seems strange, I just thought it was a funny and apt analogy! Oh the trials and tribulations of attempting to reign it in and stick to a budget...


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> Hi luminosity!
> 
> I get clothing that needs to be altered, tailored fairly quickly as long as I am sure that I want to keep it.
> 
> I rarely, if ever, buy one size fits all clothing. I am fairly picky about how my things fit.


Hi Mimmy!

I see, then guess I have to alter few pieces because I can imagine I wear tjat dress a lot. It's supposed to be midi, too bad the short me makes it becomes maxi dress [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## luminosity

bakeacookie said:


> Tailoring takes time, so if the item is a keeper I get it tailored before I need to wear it.
> 
> Where have you searched so far for a midi pencil skirt?


I searched the skirt mainly from zara, mango and local brands in my country. I haven't found the skirt I want. I am looking the skirt with nice fabric and no need to be altered.

Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## luminosity

girleuro said:


> Alterations it's hard for me. I try to buy the items that no alterations needed .All size fits all only goes to my caftans,which I love to wear here in South Florida [emoji4][emoji177]


I was trying to find clothes that no need to be altered. It was hard actually, especially bottoms. I am a short, hence the midi skirt in models turn out to be maxi on me.


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> Welcome back! I agree with what has been said above, that clothes need to fit and if they need to be tailored, it should be done rather sooner than later. If you go for the loose on top and tight on the bottom look, it should look like it's meant to look that way, not like a mere coincidence. Of course it depends on your body. You know best which parts you want to emphasize. Sometimes we go wrong by hiding parts we don't like in oversized clothes, when in fact we should wear clothes that flatter our body.
> No two women are alike, so one size can not only not fit all, but can't even fit a few.


I think some style should fit just right in the model but it looks so wrong on me, the one size fits all clothing. It looks too big and is different. For example, pencil sillhoute became a bit flare sillhoute on me.

I guess I need to buy more size clothing than all size fits all and trying to stop myself buying all size fits all. Often times I need to find the trick in order to work it out.


----------



## luminosity

Thanks ladies for your input. I will do some alterations to fit in me.

And I need to lessens -it's-okay-to-buy-one-size-fits-to-all-it-looks-good-on-me- the frequency of buying the one size fits to all, though that webstore is actually my favourite.......


----------



## luminosity

cafecreme15 said:


> So I've tried to impose some serious shopping restrictions on myself, but it hasn't worked very well as of late since I am trying to build up my work wardrobe. Although I have found out something interesting about my willpower not to shop (or more accurately, lack thereof). In the universe, it is impossible to create or destroy energy; it is only possible to transfer it. I think of my shopping urges/energy in the same way. I can try my hardest not to shop for weeks or months, but the shopping energy not spent during that time merely gets transferred to once the shopping ban is over and comes out stronger than ever! Then it becomes a situation where once I get started after not shopping for a while, it's hard to stop until all the pent up energy is transferred into new purchases! It's like not shopping bottles up that energy, pressurizes it, and then once the top finally is taken off it explodes outward. Sorry if this seems strange, I just thought it was a funny and apt analogy! Oh the trials and tribulations of attempting to reign it in and stick to a budget...


This was what happen to me as well. I did not shop for months and it was boom when finally I shopped for fashion items.

I have this rule (works if you're financially restricted), choose fashion items then forget fancy dinner and the likes and otherwise. This works for me. Now I am in the state where I choose bag over clothes, so bye bye [emoji156]


----------



## cafecreme15

luminosity said:


> This was what happen to me as well. I did not shop for months and it was boom when finally I shopped for fashion items.
> 
> I have this rule (works if you're financially restricted), choose fashion items then forget fancy dinner and the likes and otherwise. This works for me. Now I am in the state where I choose bag over clothes, so bye bye [emoji156]


I live in a city where the culinary scene is fantastic, so I can't help but spend a small fortune eating out frequently  I will probably transition away from clothes once the summer starts, as I will have built my work wardrobe by then. I am also planning on buying a new Hermes bag around June, so somethings gotta give!


----------



## bakeacookie

luminosity said:


> I searched the skirt mainly from zara, mango and local brands in my country. I haven't found the skirt I want. I am looking the skirt with nice fabric and no need to be altered.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations?



Not sure if you have access to Banana Republic, J crew, and Ann Taylor. That's where I shop for petite clothes. 

I also liked Jigsaw, Hobbs, and there was this other high street brand I liked for office clothes in the U.K.  If I remember I'll post.


----------



## bakeacookie

cafecreme15 said:


> So I've tried to impose some serious shopping restrictions on myself, but it hasn't worked very well as of late since I am trying to build up my work wardrobe. Although I have found out something interesting about my willpower not to shop (or more accurately, lack thereof). In the universe, it is impossible to create or destroy energy; it is only possible to transfer it. I think of my shopping urges/energy in the same way. I can try my hardest not to shop for weeks or months, but the shopping energy not spent during that time merely gets transferred to once the shopping ban is over and comes out stronger than ever! Then it becomes a situation where once I get started after not shopping for a while, it's hard to stop until all the pent up energy is transferred into new purchases! It's like not shopping bottles up that energy, pressurizes it, and then once the top finally is taken off it explodes outward. Sorry if this seems strange, I just thought it was a funny and apt analogy! Oh the trials and tribulations of attempting to reign it in and stick to a budget...



I totally get you!! 

It just builds up and then it sets off a storm that's incredibly hard to stop. 

I went from almost 3 months of smart purchases to 2 bags, a bunch of shoes, and new clothes.


----------



## girleuro

luminosity said:


> I searched the skirt mainly from zara, mango and local brands in my country. I haven't found the skirt I want. I am looking the skirt with nice fabric and no need to be altered.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations?



So you need with some elastane in the fabric I don't know what is your budget ,so it's hard to suggest. I like Antonio Berardi slim skirts it fits well,because it has stretch, but elegant and sexy.Well the length,since you are not tall,you might always have to alter,unless you look in Petites 
Michael Kors does use nice flexible crepe fabrics. Also Ellen Fisher that would be on cheaper side of brands
It's so many choices...
It shouldn't be so hard[emoji848][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

luminosity said:


> I was trying to find clothes that no need to be altered. It was hard actually, especially bottoms. I am a short, hence the midi skirt in models turn out to be maxi on me.



Well so you need mini or knee length.So on you would be midi or knee length. [emoji12]
And what is the purpose of the skirt ? Is it for work or play or you are just going for casual look?


----------



## luminosity

cafecreme15 said:


> I live in a city where the culinary scene is fantastic, so I can't help but spend a small fortune eating out frequently  I will probably transition away from clothes once the summer starts, as I will have built my work wardrobe by then. I am also planning on buying a new Hermes bag around June, so somethings gotta give!


I have this plan in mind that I want to build my wardrobe with natural fabrics, such as silk, cotton, linen. I've found sites which sell ethically made but prices are $$. Gotta save up my money.


----------



## luminosity

bakeacookie said:


> Not sure if you have access to Banana Republic, J crew, and Ann Taylor. That's where I shop for petite clothes.
> 
> I also liked Jigsaw, Hobbs, and there was this other high street brand I liked for office clothes in the U.K.  If I remember I'll post.


I saw the clothes from the sites you mentioned, pretty!

Oh, found an interesting site that you might like, it's thefoldlondon.com if I am not wrong.


----------



## luminosity

girleuro said:


> So you need with some elastane in the fabric I don't know what is your budget ,so it's hard to suggest. I like Antonio Berardi slim skirts it fits well,because it has stretch, but elegant and sexy.Well the length,since you are not tall,you might always have to alter,unless you look in Petites
> Michael Kors does use nice flexible crepe fabrics. Also Ellen Fisher that would be on cheaper side of brands
> It's so many choices...
> It shouldn't be so hard[emoji848][emoji177]


Thank you for your recommendations. I couldn't see myself spending $$$ for clothing yet, but I'll check the site you posted.

It's just that, if I alter the pencil skirt, then I am not sure if the sillhoute is still the same.....


----------



## luminosity

girleuro said:


> Well so you need mini or knee length.So on you would be midi or knee length. [emoji12]
> And what is the purpose of the skirt ? Is it for work or play or you are just going for casual look?


I need a midi skirt, for work. I like the smart casual look. I have casual tops which I think is best for work if I paired them with pencil midi skirt [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Mimmy

cafecreme15 said:


> So I've tried to impose some serious shopping restrictions on myself, but it hasn't worked very well as of late since I am trying to build up my work wardrobe. Although I have found out something interesting about my willpower not to shop (or more accurately, lack thereof). In the universe, it is impossible to create or destroy energy; it is only possible to transfer it. I think of my shopping urges/energy in the same way. I can try my hardest not to shop for weeks or months, but the shopping cenergy not spent during that time merely gets transferred to once the shopping ban is over and comes out stronger than ever! Then it becomes a situation where once I get started after not shopping for a while, it's hard to stop until all the pent up energy is transferred into new purchases! It's like not shopping bottles up that energy, pressurizes it, and then once the top finally is taken off it explodes outward. Sorry if this seems strange, I just thought it was a funny and apt analogy! Oh the trials and tribulations of attempting to reign it in and stick to a budget...



This doesn't seem strange at all, cafecreme. I have found shopping bans not to work too well for me, but I am able to adhere to a preset budget fairly well. The key for me is to have a budget that is reasonable; it can't be too restrictive. It also helps to have in mind what I want to buy, and not purchase random things.


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> Thank you for your recommendations. I couldn't see myself spending $$$ for clothing yet, but I'll check the site you posted.
> 
> It's just that, if I alter the pencil skirt, then I am not sure if the sillhoute is still the same.....



luminosity, as I recall you are quite petite. When you had some jeans hemmed, they did not look original/ professionally done. 

It would really benefit you to find a good tailor. Can you ask people you know to recommend one?  A skirt hem is a lot easier to do well, than hemming jeans. If you find a skirt that only needs to be hemmed, and could get it hemmed; you would really broaden your options. Hemming a skirt is not too expensive. 

Another relatively inexpensive option is J. Crew. You may not have access to this store, but they carry petite sizes, including xxxs, 23 waist and 000.


----------



## Marylin

cafecreme15 said:


> So I've tried to impose some serious shopping restrictions on myself, but it hasn't worked very well as of late since I am trying to build up my work wardrobe. Although I have found out something interesting about my willpower not to shop (or more accurately, lack thereof). In the universe, it is impossible to create or destroy energy; it is only possible to transfer it. I think of my shopping urges/energy in the same way. I can try my hardest not to shop for weeks or months, but the shopping energy not spent during that time merely gets transferred to once the shopping ban is over and comes out stronger than ever! Then it becomes a situation where once I get started after not shopping for a while, it's hard to stop until all the pent up energy is transferred into new purchases! It's like not shopping bottles up that energy, pressurizes it, and then once the top finally is taken off it explodes outward. Sorry if this seems strange, I just thought it was a funny and apt analogy! Oh the trials and tribulations of attempting to reign it in and stick to a budget...


I totally agree. This is why bans don't work for me. Setting a budget does and I agree with Mimmy that it shouldn't be too restrictive. If you know you're saving for something it's easier to stick to it, when there's no goal and no limit, there's no discipline. It's a lot like trying to loose weight...


----------



## bakeacookie

luminosity said:


> I need a midi skirt, for work. I like the smart casual look. I have casual tops which I think is best for work if I paired them with pencil midi skirt [emoji38][emoji38]



Have you tried uniqlo? I find their stuff nice enough for a casual-business casual workwear and it's inexpensive.


----------



## luminosity

Mimmy said:


> luminosity, as I recall you are quite petite. When you had some jeans hemmed, they did not look original/ professionally done.
> 
> It would really benefit you to find a good tailor. Can you ask people you know to recommend one?  A skirt hem is a lot easier to do well, than hemming jeans. If you find a skirt that only needs to be hemmed, and could get it hemmed; you would really broaden your options. Hemming a skirt is not too expensive.
> 
> Another relatively inexpensive option is J. Crew. You may not have access to this store, but they carry petite sizes, including xxxs, 23 waist and 000.


Yes, I am quite petite. Often times I have to alter the waist n length. Zara skirt in XS is still to big.

Oh I didn't know that J Crew offers size 000 *checking J Crew* thanks Mimmy!


----------



## luminosity

bakeacookie said:


> Have you tried uniqlo? I find their stuff nice enough for a casual-business casual workwear and it's inexpensive.


I have and did not like them... Not really a fan of uniqlo


----------



## luminosity

Thank you ladies for your help! I found the skirt I want on J Crew [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## bakeacookie

luminosity said:


> Thank you ladies for your help! I found the skirt I want on J Crew [emoji38][emoji38]



Yaaaay! 

J Crew has some great stuff sometimes. 

And sometimes I think they're crazy. But very good for work staples. I love their blazers. Not that I need any lol. 

And their collaborations!! Some are so adorable.


----------



## luminosity

bakeacookie said:


> Yaaaay!
> 
> J Crew has some great stuff sometimes.
> 
> And sometimes I think they're crazy. But very good for work staples. I love their blazers. Not that I need any lol.
> 
> And their collaborations!! Some are so adorable.


They have some nice pieces that I'd love to wear. It's grest for work but quite pricey if I convert to my country currency.

I am dreaming of turning my wardrobe into natural fabric. I've been eyeing some pieces of silk dress *saving up my money*


----------



## Mimmy

luminosity said:


> Thank you ladies for your help! I found the skirt I want on J Crew [emoji38][emoji38]



I am glad that you found a skirt, luminosity! I hope that it is perfect!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Have you tried uniqlo? I find their stuff nice enough for a casual-business casual workwear and it's inexpensive.


Funny you mention uniqlo. This was my outfit today, the shirt is by uniqlo, bought it in white and navy as well for about $ 30 each. Very comfortable and easy to wash and wear.




Planning to spend a few shopping hours at the store when I'm in NYC.


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> Thank you ladies for your help! I found the skirt I want on J Crew [emoji38][emoji38]


That's great! Do you have a pic?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Funny you mention uniqlo. This was my outfit today, the shirt is by uniqlo, bought it in white and navy as well for about $ 30 each. Very comfortable and easy to wash and wear.
> 
> View attachment 3665565
> 
> 
> Planning to spend a few shopping hours at the store when I'm in NYC.



That's the one great thing about uniqlo, as far as I know, most of their stuff is washable and easy to maintain. 

Their linen was the only thing I saw that had to be dry clean only so far. So I don't go for those anymore. Just the easy stuff. 

Ooh, have fun shopping!!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> That's the one great thing about uniqlo, as far as I know, most of their stuff is washable and easy to maintain.
> 
> Their linen was the only thing I saw that had to be dry clean only so far. So I don't go for those anymore. Just the easy stuff.
> 
> Ooh, have fun shopping!!


I'm of course trying to restrain myself. Uniqlo is great for basics and that's what I intend to buy, so I'll be good. I'm more worried about a later trip to Paris, because I will drag the family to Chanel. Saving up already....


----------



## luminosity

Marylin said:


> That's great! Do you have a pic?


Yes, it's this one, in black




The mint one is also pretty!


----------



## girleuro

luminosity said:


> Thank you ladies for your help! I found the skirt I want on J Crew [emoji38][emoji38]



Wonderful happy that you found the right skirt[emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Funny you mention uniqlo. This was my outfit today, the shirt is by uniqlo, bought it in white and navy as well for about $ 30 each. Very comfortable and easy to wash and wear.
> 
> View attachment 3665565
> 
> 
> Planning to spend a few shopping hours at the store when I'm in NYC.



Marilyn, Looks well put together and comfortable [emoji177] And its easy wash and wear its so a plus [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm of course trying to restrain myself. Uniqlo is great for basics and that's what I intend to buy, so I'll be good. I'm more worried about a later trip to Paris, because I will drag the family to Chanel. Saving up already....



Aww tell us more [emoji6] what is in your plans? If you go later this year,you probably will be right on time for Cosmopolite collection,which is absolutely amazing.I am praying that my budget will open up by the time the collection arrives [emoji120] It's so many things I love from the collection [emoji6][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> That's the one great thing about uniqlo, as far as I know, most of their stuff is washable and easy to maintain.
> 
> Their linen was the only thing I saw that had to be dry clean only so far. So I don't go for those anymore. Just the easy stuff.
> 
> Ooh, have fun shopping!!



Oh I agree dry cleaning I don't like either . I love clothes that you can just wash with your hands. I even carefully wash my Chanel blouses with all those fancy buttons. If I would take to dry cleaners,I would have to take them off and it's such a job,for which I don't have no energy nor time at this time. [emoji853]


----------



## Marylin

luminosity said:


> Yes, it's this one, in black
> 
> View attachment 3666840
> 
> 
> The mint one is also pretty!


The perfect pencil skirt! Congrats. I agree it's pretty in mint, but black is so much more versatile.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww tell us more [emoji6] what is in your plans? If you go later this year,you probably will be right on time for Cosmopolite collection,which is absolutely amazing.I am praying that my budget will open up by the time the collection arrives [emoji120] It's so many things I love from the collection [emoji6][emoji56][emoji177]


NYC is mid May, Paris beginning of June. Both trips just a week. Don't know when the collection gets to the stores. I won't buy any clothes of course, I can't justify the $. But I do like the Gabrielle hobo bags.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> NYC is mid May, Paris beginning of June. Both trips just a week. Don't know when the collection gets to the stores. I won't buy any clothes of course, I can't justify the $. But I do like the Gabrielle hobo bags.



Of course I hope you will have a great time and that's the most important in life. I agree it's hard to justify Chanel clothing prices and specially when there is always resale market[emoji6] 
The only time I will do buy boutique clothes if I know that I have unlimited budget ,otherwise I would prefer to take a great vacation than spending [emoji383]on the clothes [emoji854][emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Of course I hope you will have a great time and that's the most important in life. I agree it's hard to justify Chanel clothing prices and specially when there is always resale market[emoji6]
> The only time I will do buy boutique clothes if I know that I have unlimited budget ,otherwise I would prefer to take a great vacation than spending [emoji383]on the clothes [emoji854][emoji12][emoji177]



You're right, I'm looking forward to the family time more than to the shopping part. I've planned some pretty touristy stuff for my sons, who have never been to Paris. I find Chanel jackets very pretty, and even though I could afford them, I just don't want to. I wouldn't wear them to work, because I don't want to show off in front of my team that I work so hard to treat as equals. For social events I like wearing different outfits and I just don't know how to fit a Chanel jacket into that rotation. So I guess I'm way too sensible... until the moment I give in, of course...


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin love your uniqlo top. We're getting uniqlo soon in my city, I'm excited since I keep hearing about it


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin love your uniqlo top. We're getting uniqlo soon in my city, I'm excited since I keep hearing about it


Thanks eggtart. I'm sure you'll find a lot of things you like, they do have great basics. What I'm not so thrilled about were the cotton dresses, I got one two years ago that had to end up as a sleep-shirt, since it shrank in the laundry. The t-shirts I bought for the kids hold up well. They had an Andy Warhol theme last year that was pretty cool and since Uniqlo isn't common in Europe (yet) the shirts are still quite unique and special.


----------



## Marylin

Can we talk about shoes ? I need advice.
I have a lot, as most of you know, and I love them all. But there are a few shoe-corpses in my wardrobe that I don't seem to be able to revive for some reason. I know you'll tell me to get rid of them, I'd say the same thing if you asked me. And we have similar discussions all the time.  Still. There're pretty. Some aren't that comfortable though. I've taken a pair to the cobbler to get it stretched out. Still. 
My plan is to take them all out, try them all on, be very strict, cry a bit and say good bye if necessary. That's the plan...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Can we talk about shoes ? I need advice.
> I have a lot, as most of you know, and I love them all. But there are a few shoe-corpses in my wardrobe that I don't seem to be able to revive for some reason. I know you'll tell me to get rid of them, I'd say the same thing if you asked me. And we have similar discussions all the time.  Still. There're pretty. Some aren't that comfortable though. I've taken a pair to the cobbler to get it stretched out. Still.
> My plan is to take them all out, try them all on, be very strict, cry a bit and say good bye if necessary. That's the plan...



I've been there. And probably still am. It's hard! Maybe try to wear them for a week straight and see how it goes? But bring a pair of back up shoes so you don't have to struggle through the day if they end of up uncomfy. And then you'll really know. I should do that too...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Can we talk about shoes ? I need advice.
> I have a lot, as most of you know, and I love them all. But there are a few shoe-corpses in my wardrobe that I don't seem to be able to revive for some reason. I know you'll tell me to get rid of them, I'd say the same thing if you asked me. And we have similar discussions all the time.  Still. There're pretty. Some aren't that comfortable though. I've taken a pair to the cobbler to get it stretched out. Still.
> My plan is to take them all out, try them all on, be very strict, cry a bit and say good bye if necessary. That's the plan...



I'd wear them each for a day and see if they thrill you, are comfy, and go well with your outfits. 

There's no need to hold on to pretty things if you can't make them work. You'll find other pretty things to take its place that do work and are not painful. 

I don't like painful shoes, messes with your feet and in the long run, feet matter more than shoes. 

Good luck! Hopefully you're not in too much pain from pretty shoes.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Can we talk about shoes ? I need advice.
> I have a lot, as most of you know, and I love them all. But there are a few shoe-corpses in my wardrobe that I don't seem to be able to revive for some reason. I know you'll tell me to get rid of them, I'd say the same thing if you asked me. And we have similar discussions all the time.  Still. There're pretty. Some aren't that comfortable though. I've taken a pair to the cobbler to get it stretched out. Still.
> My plan is to take them all out, try them all on, be very strict, cry a bit and say good bye if necessary. That's the plan...



If you really love them, you  could try to break them in by wearing them at home few hours per day / week or even leave  peel of potatoes inside, it helps to soften the leather. In my opinion, if the shoes are not comfortable, then it visible on the face of the wearer and their walk. Recently, I decided to sell one of the pair of shoes that I love but never wore.  4 inches heels, as pretty as they may be, will only cause me back pain...  Not worth the hassle.


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, finally found a dress that I can dress up or down depending on the occasion! I'll need to find a more formal dress, but I reckon this piece will be ok for the art gallery / 40th birthday and garden show. 

If you have any ideas to style, I'd be very grateful!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3668626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, finally found a dress that I can dress up or down depending on the occasion! I'll need to find a more formal dress, but I reckon this piece will be ok for the art gallery / 40th birthday and garden show.
> 
> If you have any ideas to style, I'd be very grateful!!!!



Woohoo! This looks comfy too.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Can we talk about shoes ? I need advice.
> I have a lot, as most of you know, and I love them all. But there are a few shoe-corpses in my wardrobe that I don't seem to be able to revive for some reason. I know you'll tell me to get rid of them, I'd say the same thing if you asked me. And we have similar discussions all the time.  Still. There're pretty. Some aren't that comfortable though. I've taken a pair to the cobbler to get it stretched out. Still.
> My plan is to take them all out, try them all on, be very strict, cry a bit and say good bye if necessary. That's the plan...



I agree Marilyn, beautiful shoes not comfortable and can hurt you,become ugly. No unnecessary pain is needed. I remember in my 20's I would squeeze myself in any shoes ,all blisters,crying,but still wearing.
But after 30's and specially since I had very bad injury and actually this week relapsed with my Sciatica in excruciating pain, no pain killers,no natural helping.Havent slept all week. So no there is more in life than suffer for vanity. And you know,with my big size,I should not be a chooser,but I am 
I need that look beautiful and you could wear them and don't feel like how soon I can take them off
So good for you. Try them on and if they are not kind to you get rid off and forget[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3668626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, finally found a dress that I can dress up or down depending on the occasion! I'll need to find a more formal dress, but I reckon this piece will be ok for the art gallery / 40th birthday and garden show.
> 
> If you have any ideas to style, I'd be very grateful!!!!



Aww that's gorgeous Mina Anais And so versatile. You can wear your hair up with some long earrings .something with pop of color. Or layers of pearls with nice cropped jacket.Or you can put a belt as well. A scarf . And for colder weather with leather jacket and some pumps Wow possibilities endless Great job[emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I've been there. And probably still am. It's hard! Maybe try to wear them for a week straight and see how it goes? But bring a pair of back up shoes so you don't have to struggle through the day if they end of up uncomfy. And then you'll really know. I should do that too...



Back up shoes is a good idea!



bakeacookie said:


> I'd wear them each for a day and see if they thrill you, are comfy, and go well with your outfits.
> 
> There's no need to hold on to pretty things if you can't make them work. You'll find other pretty things to take its place that do work and are not painful.
> 
> I don't like painful shoes, messes with your feet and in the long run, feet matter more than shoes.
> 
> Good luck! Hopefully you're not in too much pain from pretty shoes.



Thanks bake, it will be painful for sure. Mostly to get rid of them. 



MinaAnais said:


> If you really love them, you  could try to break them in by wearing them at home few hours per day / week or even leave  peel of potatoes inside, it helps to soften the leather. In my opinion, if the shoes are not comfortable, then it visible on the face of the wearer and their walk. Recently, I decided to sell one of the pair of shoes that I love but never wore.  4 inches heels, as pretty as they may be, will only cause me back pain...  Not worth the hassle.



Never heard of the potato peel! I will definitely try it out. I might wait until my husband is back in London, he laughs at me as it is...  I wouldn't even know where to sell used shoes.



girleuro said:


> I agree Marilyn, beautiful shoes not comfortable and can hurt you,become ugly. No unnecessary pain is needed. I remember in my 20's I would squeeze myself in any shoes ,all blisters,crying,but still wearing.
> But after 30's and specially since I had very bad injury and actually this week relapsed with my Sciatica in excruciating pain, no pain killers,no natural helping.Havent slept all week. So no there is more in life than suffer for vanity. And you know,with my big size,I should not be a chooser,but I am
> I need that look beautiful and you could wear them and don't feel like how soon I can take them off
> So good for you. Try them on and if they are not kind to you get rid off and forget[emoji12]



Oh no, poor you! I hope you're doing better!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3668626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, finally found a dress that I can dress up or down depending on the occasion! I'll need to find a more formal dress, but I reckon this piece will be ok for the art gallery / 40th birthday and garden show.
> 
> If you have any ideas to style, I'd be very grateful!!!!


Beautiful! Congrats! I agree with all of girleuro' s styling ideas. For the garden party you might wear wedges or flat sandals (I guess heels will sink into the grass?). With a shawl you'll be warm enough when it cools down. For the birthday you can dress up in heels and lots of jewelry or a sparkly clutch or belt. A cropped jacket or a jeans jacket and sneakers could help dressing it down. Can't  wait to see how you wear it!


----------



## Marylin

Happy Easter to everybody! Hope the Easter bunny hid a few goodies!


----------



## MinaAnais

girleuro said:


> Aww that's gorgeous Mina Anais And so versatile. You can wear your hair up with some long earrings .something with pop of color. Or layers of pearls with nice cropped jacket.Or you can put a belt as well. A scarf . And for colder weather with leather jacket and some pumps Wow possibilities endless Great job[emoji106][emoji177]



Thanks Girleuro! Great suggestions! 



Marylin said:


> Never heard of the potato peel! I will definitely try it out. I might wait until my husband is back in London, he laughs at me as it is...  I wouldn't even know where to sell used shoes.



I understand, my other half would have the same reaction as your hubby!  I forgot why it works, but leaving the potato peel overnight inside the leather shoes helps soften the skin. 



Marylin said:


> Beautiful! Congrats! I agree with all of girleuro' s styling ideas. For the garden party you might wear wedges or flat sandals (I guess heels will sink into the grass?). With a shawl you'll be warm enough when it cools down. For the birthday you can dress up in heels and lots of jewelry or a sparkly clutch or belt. A cropped jacket or a jeans jacket and sneakers could help dressing it down. Can't  wait to see how you wear it!



I think a pair of wedgeswill would well with the dress and other summer outfits. I recently saw this pair, not sure if they would be suitable for a garden party.. Still, it's a quirky addition to any wardrobe! And they have it in navy too ! 

Happy Easter!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Back up shoes is a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bake, it will be painful for sure. Mostly to get rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the potato peel! I will definitely try it out. I might wait until my husband is back in London, he laughs at me as it is...  I wouldn't even know where to sell used shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, poor you! I hope you're doing better!



Thank you Marilyn Not yet ... [emoji120][emoji56] Happy Easter! [emoji214]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Happy Easter to everybody! Hope the Easter bunny hid a few goodies!



Happy Easter to All! [emoji214] [emoji195] [emoji516]

I am fairly certain that I am only receiving goodies of the edible kind, but I like these too! [emoji39]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn Not yet ... [emoji120][emoji56] Happy Easter! [emoji214]


I'm sorry you're still hurting, get well soon!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Happy Easter to All! [emoji214] [emoji195] [emoji516]
> 
> I am fairly certain that I am only receiving goodies of the edible kind, but I like these too! [emoji39]


Me too!
Problem is, I like them a little too much....


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Girleuro! Great suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, my other half would have the same reaction as your hubby!  I forgot why it works, but leaving the potato peel overnight inside the leather shoes helps soften the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a pair of wedgeswill would well with the dress and other summer outfits. I recently saw this pair, not sure if they would be suitable for a garden party.. Still, it's a quirky addition to any wardrobe! And they have it in navy too !
> 
> Happy Easter!



Haven't peeled any potatos yet, but tried to blow dry my Prada pumps over a pretty tight shoestretcher, which worked well. Haven't testet them yet. If it works, I'll try it with another pair. Still not quite through the decision pile though. 

The wedges are very special. Definitely something to try with the dress and probably quite comfortable. Did you get the dress already?


----------



## mkpurselover

Marylin said:


> Beautiful! Congrats! I agree with all of girleuro' s styling ideas. For the garden party you might wear wedges or flat sandals (I guess heels will sink into the grass?). With a shawl you'll be warm enough when it cools down. For the birthday you can dress up in heels and lots of jewelry or a sparkly clutch or belt. A cropped jacket or a jeans jacket and sneakers could help dressing it down. Can't  wait to see how you wear it!


I couldn't resist, please ignore if you dislike, but I thought I'd do a few Polyvore items in a photo


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Haven't peeled any potatos yet, but tried to blow dry my Prada pumps over a pretty tight shoestretcher, which worked well. Haven't testet them yet. If it works, I'll try it with another pair. Still not quite through the decision pile though.
> 
> The wedges are very special. Definitely something to try with the dress and probably quite comfortable. Did you get the dress already?



Yes! They also do petite sizes, the length and proportion were fine, I snapped it up at half price  



mkpurselover said:


> I couldn't resist, please ignore if you dislike, but I thought I'd do a few Polyvore items in a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669555



This is very kind of you!!! Thank you very much!!!! You reminded me of  a similar pair of earrings that I already have and could work with this outfit!


----------



## mkpurselover

MinaAnais said:


> Yes! They also do petite sizes, the length and proportion were fine, I snapped it up at half price [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> This is very kind of you!!! Thank you very much!!!! You reminded me of  a similar pair of earrings that I already have and could work with this outfit! [emoji2]


You're very welcome!  I missed my calling (many years ago) as a buyer/stylist.  I like to create for the Polyvore contests, for the more cover-up crowd, as I'm older [emoji307]


----------



## Marylin

mkpurselover said:


> You're very welcome!  I missed my calling (many years ago) as a buyer/stylist.  I like to create for the Polyvore contests, for the more cover-up crowd, as I'm older [emoji307]


It's never too late! I love your suggestions for Mina's dress. We should ask you to style our clothes all the time.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Yes! They also do petite sizes, the length and proportion were fine, I snapped it up at half price
> 
> 
> 
> This is very kind of you!!! Thank you very much!!!! You reminded me of  a similar pair of earrings that I already have and could work with this outfit!


Smart girl! You know, I was thinking about all your blue accessories and your new black purse will also work perfectly.


----------



## mkpurselover

Marylin said:


> It's never too late! I love your suggestions for Mina's dress. We should ask you to style our clothes all the time. [emoji2]


[emoji77]  too kind!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> It's never too late! I love your suggestions for Mina's dress. We should ask you to style our clothes all the time.


+1 @mkpurselover


----------



## Marylin

Nothing new at the shoe front. It's snowing today, can you believe it! I pulled out my parka, snow boots and gloves. So wearing in heels wasn't really an option. 
I found out I have a few work events coming up, receptions mostly, dinners, the some brunches or lunches, unfortunately in short order. I'm usually not that busy in the spring, so my event-wardrobe is mostly sparkly dresses or lace and black pants. I do not want to buy anything new, but I'm a bit at a loss about how to make my winter wardrobe work for spring events. My lighter colored dresses are very 'wedding guest'. I could make them work for daytime, I guess, but what about the evenings? I need three to four different outfits. This is what I have. Some of them I've posted before. Any ideas? The sparkly dress might be too sparkly, what do you think? Plus, I was hoping to repeat some of these looks next holiday season. Will they be spoiled if I use them now? (And will anyone care anyway?)


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Nothing new at the shoe front. It's snowing today, can you believe it! I pulled out my parka, snow boots and gloves. So wearing in heels wasn't really an option.
> I found out I have a few work events coming up, receptions mostly, dinners, the some brunches or lunches, unfortunately in short order. I'm usually not that busy in the spring, so my event-wardrobe is mostly sparkly dresses or lace and black pants. I do not want to buy anything new, but I'm a bit at a loss about how to make my winter wardrobe work for spring events. My lighter colored dresses are very 'wedding guest'. I could make them work for daytime, I guess, but what about the evenings? I need three to four different outfits. This is what I have. Some of them I've posted before. Any ideas? The sparkly dress might be too sparkly, what do you think? Plus, I was hoping to repeat some of these looks next holiday season. Will they be spoiled if I use them now? (And will anyone care anyway?)
> View attachment 3671225
> View attachment 3671226
> View attachment 3671227
> View attachment 3671228



Snow again! Oh dear! 

I think you are selling your good taste and wardrobe short, I do remember your dress collection and they are all fab! 
All options look nice and well planned, maybe the glitter is more for the Xmas season. 

I wouldn't worry too much about people noticing if you use the same outfits in different time and venues. Look at Princess Kate, she is a very smart shopper and has been known for stretching her wardrobe over the decades. It is kind to the environment and also sets  a good example for the young fans.

Must the dresses be black or can they be in a different colours? Was it you who had that gorgeous red dress? Would you be able to wear a tuxedo jacket with a vest and trousers (+ some Chanel jewellery)?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Nothing new at the shoe front. It's snowing today, can you believe it! I pulled out my parka, snow boots and gloves. So wearing in heels wasn't really an option.
> I found out I have a few work events coming up, receptions mostly, dinners, the some brunches or lunches, unfortunately in short order. I'm usually not that busy in the spring, so my event-wardrobe is mostly sparkly dresses or lace and black pants. I do not want to buy anything new, but I'm a bit at a loss about how to make my winter wardrobe work for spring events. My lighter colored dresses are very 'wedding guest'. I could make them work for daytime, I guess, but what about the evenings? I need three to four different outfits. This is what I have. Some of them I've posted before. Any ideas? The sparkly dress might be too sparkly, what do you think? Plus, I was hoping to repeat some of these looks next holiday season. Will they be spoiled if I use them now? (And will anyone care anyway?)
> View attachment 3671225
> View attachment 3671226
> View attachment 3671227
> View attachment 3671228


could you pair the pale blue top wtih your black skirt? And also accessorize with light colored scarves? I used to think that black was too dark for spring and summer, but when I see it out and about, it still looks fabulous! What about using belts to break up the black - do you have any light colored ones?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Snow again! Oh dear!
> 
> I think you are selling your good taste and wardrobe short, I do remember your dress collection and they are all fab!
> All options look nice and well planned, maybe the glitter is more for the Xmas season.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about people noticing if you use the same outfits in different time and venues. Look at Princess Kate, she is a very smart shopper and has been known for stretching her wardrobe over the decades. It is kind to the environment and also sets  a good example for the young fans.
> 
> Must the dresses be black or can they be in a different colours? Was it you who had that gorgeous red dress? Would you be able to wear a tuxedo jacket with a vest and trousers (+ some Chanel jewellery)?



You're flattering me, Mina. Coming from somebody who just got the prettiest dress for a steal this means a lot. You're of course totally right about the glitter!
I'm not quite sure if I can get away with wearing the same things again and again, last time I checked I wasn't part of the royal family .  It is of course important to reuse our clothes, that's why we try to buy smartly and shop our closets.  That's also why I don't want to buy anything this time. 
I was thinking about red. I believe this is the one you're thinking of? 



Unfortunately it's starting to show some wear. I also have this one.



I'm a bit reluctant about red, since luckily I'm neither presenting nor hosting any of the events this time and don't want to stand out so much. I'm trying to push some of the younger and promising members of my team out into the open to boost their careers and I know that presenting a show like these is a very good opportunity. (Been there, done that, time to sit back and watch.) I am going to consider your suggestions about trousers and a tuxedo. I don't have one, but I have a lot of good jackets. Would it be time to give in and get a jumpsuit? I will dig out all my jewelry and blind everyone with tons of Chanel, so they don't even notice, I'm just wearing jeans and a t-shirt!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> could you pair the pale blue top wtih your black skirt? And also accessorize with light colored scarves? I used to think that black was too dark for spring and summer, but when I see it out and about, it still looks fabulous! What about using belts to break up the black - do you have any light colored ones?


I haven't thought about light blue and black really, I sometimes pair black with blush. Good idea. Need to try it out. My accessories department isn't very well stacked, my scarves are pretty, but more functional and I'm not as good with belts as you are. I have this one which ties into a bow in the front.


I'll try to post a few more options. Thanks so much for helping me!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> You're flattering me, Mina. Coming from somebody who just got the prettiest dress for a steal this means a lot. You're of course totally right about the glitter!
> I'm not quite sure if I can get away with wearing the same things again and again, last time I checked I wasn't part of the royal family .  It is of course important to reuse our clothes, that's why we try to buy smartly and shop our closets.  That's also why I don't want to buy anything this time.
> I was thinking about red. I believe this is the one you're thinking of?
> View attachment 3671913
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's starting to show some wear. I also have this one.
> View attachment 3671914
> 
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant about red, since luckily I'm neither presenting nor hosting any of the events this time and don't want to stand out so much. I'm trying to push some of the younger and promising members of my team out into the open to boost their careers and I know that presenting a show like these is a very good opportunity. (Been there, done that, time to sit back and watch.) I am going to consider your suggestions about trousers and a tuxedo. I don't have one, but I have a lot of good jackets. Would it be time to give in and get a jumpsuit? I will dig out all my jewelry and blind everyone with tons of Chanel, so they don't even notice, I'm just wearing jeans and a t-shirt!



I was indeed thinking of that dress, so pretty! I'd definately consider one of the red dresses for an event. I understand that you want to use those events to sponsor some of your team members (and it is very kind of you), however I would use  a red dress as a confidence booster. 

I was panicking a couple of weeks ago as I have been invited to events that will require some smart  dressing. Nothing as glamourous as you (thank Goodness, I would be trying to find excuses to avoid them !), but it really helped to write down a list of all events as it helped plan what to wear.  It also made realise that my wardrobe is very weak in accessories, it's something that I need to work on.

A tuxedo or a nice blazer and evening trousers can be a very nice outfit. I know that you are younger than Catherine Deneuve, but maybe those pictures can give you some ideas. She's smart, understated  and has yet a great presence.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3672412
> View attachment 3672413
> View attachment 3672414
> View attachment 3672415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was indeed thinking of that dress, so pretty! I'd definately consider one of the red dresses for an event. I understand that you want to use those events to sponsor some of your team members (and it is very kind of you), however I would use  a red dress as a confidence booster.
> 
> I was panicking a couple of weeks ago as I have been invited to events that will require some smart  dressing. Nothing as glamourous as you (thank Goodness, I would be trying to find excuses to avoid them !), but it really helped to write down a list of all events as it helped plan what to wear.  It also made realise that my wardrobe is very weak in accessories, it's something that I need to work on.
> 
> A tuxedo or a nice blazer and evening trousers can be a very nice outfit. I know that you are younger than Catherine Deneuve, but maybe those pictures can give you some ideas. She's smart, understated  and has yet a great presence.


Red then? Ok, the dresses are back in the game, but maybe with a black top?  I did what you did by writing your list by putting possible Outfits into the Stylebook calendar last holiday season. It helped a lot, but it seemed like I had more options then. The curse of a mostly black wardrobe... Accessories can only go so far, but you're right, they are important. 
I love Catherine Deneuve's looks, especially the last one. Wouldn't it be fantastic to age that well. (At least I have the same hair color, that's all, though.) I'm sure, people don't even notice her clothes as much as they notice her radiating beauty and grace. Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin I've been looking at your outfits, and like your choices. 

I am currently feeling somewhat uninspired though. Not by what you've posted, just in general. It seems like you are having a bit of this feeling too. Luckily for me, I don't have an event coming up, as I am also trying not to add new things to my closet right now. 

@MinaAnais You seem to be right on target with style inspiration right now! The first photo of Ms. Deneuve, made me think of some things that are in my closet. 


Now I just need an event to wear this outfit to!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin I've been looking at your outfits, and like your choices.
> 
> I am currently feeling somewhat uninspired though. Not by what you've posted, just in general. It seems like you are having a bit of this feeling too. Luckily for me, I don't have an event coming up, as I am also trying not to add new things to my closet right now.
> 
> @MinaAnais You seem to be right on target with style inspiration right now! The first photo of Ms. Deneuve, made me think of some things that are in my closet.
> View attachment 3672937
> 
> Now I just need an event to wear this outfit to!


How about you go to my first reception in this outfit, while I sit on your porch in the sun? 
Uninspired is exactly how I feel. I can come up with pretty good casual outfits, I'm just so tired of dressing up. First dinner is on Saturday. Sunday is just a family lunch, then things are piling up next week. I've tried on a very nice jumpsuit, but have decided against it, because it would need some alterations (it's too long on top and a bit too wide) and I don't have time. Plus, it's quite expensive. If I find it on sale at the end of the season I'll get it, if not that's fine, too.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin I've been looking at your outfits, and like your choices.
> 
> I am currently feeling somewhat uninspired though. Not by what you've posted, just in general. It seems like you are having a bit of this feeling too. Luckily for me, I don't have an event coming up, as I am also trying not to add new things to my closet right now.
> 
> @MinaAnais You seem to be right on target with style inspiration right now! The first photo of Ms. Deneuve, made me think of some things that are in my closet.
> View attachment 3672937
> 
> Now I just need an event to wear this outfit to!


We're getting so much rain here that I'm feeling super uninspired. I'm wearing blue pants today just to brighten things up, but it's dreary =(


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin I've been looking at your outfits, and like your choices.
> 
> I am currently feeling somewhat uninspired though. Not by what you've posted, just in general. It seems like you are having a bit of this feeling too. Luckily for me, I don't have an event coming up, as I am also trying not to add new things to my closet right now.
> 
> @MinaAnais You seem to be right on target with style inspiration right now! The first photo of Ms. Deneuve, made me think of some things that are in my closet.
> View attachment 3672937
> 
> Now I just need an event to wear this outfit to!



Too kind, Mimmy. I do like your outfit, so beautiful! You have a great eye for colours!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> We're getting so much rain here that I'm feeling super uninspired. I'm wearing blue pants today just to brighten things up, but it's dreary =(


I'm also depressed. It's still snowing off and on, it's very cold, I shouldn't have put away all my winter clothes. Same thing every year...


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> How about you go to my first reception in this outfit, while I sit on your porch in the sun?
> Uninspired is exactly how I feel. I can come up with pretty good casual outfits, I'm just so tired of dressing up. First dinner is on Saturday. Sunday is just a family lunch, then things are piling up next week. I've tried on a very nice jumpsuit, but have decided against it, because it would need some alterations (it's too long on top and a bit too wide) and I don't have time. Plus, it's quite expensive. If I find it on sale at the end of the season I'll get it, if not that's fine, too.
> View attachment 3673119


I think that switching places might be just the change that we need for inspiration, Marylin. 

I love the jumpsuit! [emoji173]️ I hope that it goes on sale for you to buy. I find that jumpsuits are often too long on the top for me. If I found one that would not need too many alterations I would be tempted to buy it. 


MinaAnais said:


> Too kind, Mimmy. I do like your outfit, so beautiful! You have a great eye for colours!


Thank you, MinaAnais!


----------



## Marylin

I managed to shop my wardrobe for Saturday's and Sunday's events. Ended up wearing the sparkly skirt with black and thought it worked pretty well. Sunday brunch was easy, the skirt seems to have been a great investment!
Next  I have to come up with ideas for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I managed to shop my wardrobe for Saturday's and Sunday's events. Ended up wearing the sparkly skirt with black and thought it worked pretty well. Sunday brunch was easy, the skirt seems to have been a great investment!
> Next  I have to come up with ideas for Thursday and Friday.
> View attachment 3677514
> View attachment 3677515



Love both looks!


----------



## bakeacookie

I feel almost guilty saying I'm going on vacation somewhere warm when some have rain and snow! 

But I kept to a small budget to get items I needed, like swim stuff. Oddly I never go swimming in California. So I needed stuff. 

I then planned to use nearly all my summer dresses, and borrowed some stuff from Mom. If I didn't borrow from her, I'd go over my budget and would have a lot more things I wouldn't wear often enough. 

I also managed to find two short boots that fit, flattering on my shortness, and are waterproof! So cold and warm travel is fully covered and I shouldn't use travel as an excuse to buy more stuff.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I managed to shop my wardrobe for Saturday's and Sunday's events. Ended up wearing the sparkly skirt with black and thought it worked pretty well. Sunday brunch was easy, the skirt seems to have been a great investment!
> Next  I have to come up with ideas for Thursday and Friday.
> View attachment 3677514
> View attachment 3677515


these are lovely and I love the shoes you chose for them!


----------



## Marylin

I don't think I can come up with as many outfits as I need. Day events are covered, I still need at least 3 more evening attires. I found a dress that I love,  but I don't like that it's half see through. Also, the underskirt sticks to the legs, so I'll ask my tailor to lengthen it and sew it onto the lace. I like the shape, it's long enough and has little sleeves and fits like a glove. What do you think?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I feel almost guilty saying I'm going on vacation somewhere warm when some have rain and snow!
> 
> But I kept to a small budget to get items I needed, like swim stuff. Oddly I never go swimming in California. So I needed stuff.
> 
> I then planned to use nearly all my summer dresses, and borrowed some stuff from Mom. If I didn't borrow from her, I'd go over my budget and would have a lot more things I wouldn't wear often enough.
> 
> I also managed to find two short boots that fit, flattering on my shortness, and are waterproof! So cold and warm travel is fully covered and I shouldn't use travel as an excuse to buy more stuff.


Bake, you're doing great! Lucky you to be able to borrow from your mother. I envy you going somewhere warm and hope you have a wonderful time. Can't wait to see your packing list!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> these are lovely and I love the shoes you chose for them!


Thanks eggtart, good excuse to wear them!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I don't think I can come up with as many outfits as I need. Day events are covered, I still need at least 3 more evening attires. I found a dress that I love,  but I don't like that it's half see through. Also, the underskirt sticks to the legs, so I'll ask my tailor to lengthen it and sew it onto the lace. I like the shape, it's long enough and has little sleeves and fits like a glove. What do you think?
> View attachment 3677590



I like the dress even more with the modifications. 

I don't think it's too revealing, it should be good for your events. 



Marylin said:


> Bake, you're doing great! Lucky you to be able to borrow from your mother. I envy you going somewhere warm and hope you have a wonderful time. Can't wait to see your packing list!



I'll definitely share the packing list! [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I don't think I can come up with as many outfits as I need. Day events are covered, I still need at least 3 more evening attires. I found a dress that I love,  but I don't like that it's half see through. Also, the underskirt sticks to the legs, so I'll ask my tailor to lengthen it and sew it onto the lace. I like the shape, it's long enough and has little sleeves and fits like a glove. What do you think?
> View attachment 3677590



This is beautiful, Marylin!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I don't think I can come up with as many outfits as I need. Day events are covered, I still need at least 3 more evening attires. I found a dress that I love,  but I don't like that it's half see through. Also, the underskirt sticks to the legs, so I'll ask my tailor to lengthen it and sew it onto the lace. I like the shape, it's long enough and has little sleeves and fits like a glove. What do you think?
> View attachment 3677590



How about adding a tulle skirt underneath?


----------



## minoxa33

Marylin said:


> I don't think I can come up with as many outfits as I need. Day events are covered, I still need at least 3 more evening attires. I found a dress that I love,  but I don't like that it's half see through. Also, the underskirt sticks to the legs, so I'll ask my tailor to lengthen it and sew it onto the lace. I like the shape, it's long enough and has little sleeves and fits like a glove. What do you think?
> View attachment 3677590



This type of dress seems to be very en vogue at the moment - without modifications even worn by royals, think Duchess Kate, CP Victoria, Mabel from the Netherlands...


----------



## Mimmy

minoxa33 said:


> This type of dress seems to be very en vogue at the moment - without modifications even worn by royals, think Duchess Kate, CP Victoria, Mabel from the Netherlands...



Agreed. @Marylin the underskirt clinging to your legs is bothersome, so having your tailor sew it to the lace makes sense. I do like the sheerness on the bottom though; gives it a fresh feeling. If you tired of it, you could always have your tailor lengthen the lining later.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Agreed. @Marylin the underskirt clinging to your legs is bothersome, so having your tailor sew it to the lace makes sense. I do like the sheerness on the bottom though; gives it a fresh feeling. If you tired of it, you could always have your tailor lengthen the lining later.



Never thought about lengthening the lining. 
That's a fab idea!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> How about adding a tulle skirt underneath?


Normally yes, but I'm afraid I'm too old for tulle.  Also the tulle might get caught on the lace?


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> This type of dress seems to be very en vogue at the moment - without modifications even worn by royals, think Duchess Kate, CP Victoria, Mabel from the Netherlands...


Didn't know how fashionable I am! Unfortunately I don't have Kate's legs, so I don't want to bother people with too short a skirt...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Agreed. @Marylin the underskirt clinging to your legs is bothersome, so having your tailor sew it to the lace makes sense. I do like the sheerness on the bottom though; gives it a fresh feeling. If you tired of it, you could always have your tailor lengthen the lining later.


I'll see what I find out tomorrow, if it's even doable.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Didn't know how fashionable I am! Unfortunately I don't have Kate's legs, so I don't want to bother people with too short a skirt...



Your legs are fine!!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Your legs are fine!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


>



Really though.  you're fine. 

Plus the hem of the dress will/should end at flattering points on you (both the lining and the mesh part), so you're even more fine!


----------



## Marylin

Something a bit easier. Planning to wear this for a lunch with members of the government - not as fancy as it sounds. Am I too optimistic about my eating skills, wearing something light?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Something a bit easier. Planning to wear this for a lunch with members of the government - not as fancy as it sounds. Am I too optimistic about my eating skills, wearing something light?
> View attachment 3678763



Avoid sauces? Lol

I love the dress!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Avoid sauces? Lol
> 
> I love the dress!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Something a bit easier. Planning to wear this for a lunch with members of the government - not as fancy as it sounds. Am I too optimistic about my eating skills, wearing something light?
> View attachment 3678763


love this!


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh! Those two flats I bought earlier this month? 

I returned one. The more expensive Bottega. I'm so happy with the bargain Chloe flats, that the BV seemed too expensive. 

But I'm happy I returned the BV flats, because it seems LV is releasing my favorite flat  in different colors! If it comes in blue, I'll definitely get it. It's so comfy.

Leaves room in the shoe rack and in the budget!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I don't think I can come up with as many outfits as I need. Day events are covered, I still need at least 3 more evening attires. I found a dress that I love,  but I don't like that it's half see through. Also, the underskirt sticks to the legs, so I'll ask my tailor to lengthen it and sew it onto the lace. I like the shape, it's long enough and has little sleeves and fits like a glove. What do you think?
> View attachment 3677590



Beautiful dress Marilyn. I like that see through part as well. And it's not so revealing,I believe that part is below your knees. And with black stockings,I think you would be fine. But if you are not comfortable,the altered idea sounds good as well. But my suggestion maybe you should leave still see through a few inches on the bottom.Just to keep that nice detail.But anyway you choose,it's beautiful dress[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I feel almost guilty saying I'm going on vacation somewhere warm when some have rain and snow!
> 
> But I kept to a small budget to get items I needed, like swim stuff. Oddly I never go swimming in California. So I needed stuff.
> 
> I then planned to use nearly all my summer dresses, and borrowed some stuff from Mom. If I didn't borrow from her, I'd go over my budget and would have a lot more things I wouldn't wear often enough.
> 
> I also managed to find two short boots that fit, flattering on my shortness, and are waterproof! So cold and warm travel is fully covered and I shouldn't use travel as an excuse to buy more stuff.



Good for you bakeacookie [emoji12] don't feel guilty. I take weather for granted. I lived in Europe with 4 seasons all my life,and now 17 years in Sunny Florida. It's always warm even winter. I was mad last winter.It was so warm .that it was no way wear warm clothes,which I do miss to wear. But I can't complain.This climate.makes dressing easy and get away with dress up looks after mid day [emoji12] So I don't need special occasion to dress up. Also hair jewelry,accessories,flowers...etc.. looks just fine in this lifestyle. So lucky me. As European,I always dressed up. You will never see me in baggy t shirt and shorts[emoji854]
So happy for you enjoy your warm weather vacation and show us what looks you are packing [emoji41][emoji4][emoji177] just don't forget sunscreen [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Something a bit easier. Planning to wear this for a lunch with members of the government - not as fancy as it sounds. Am I too optimistic about my eating skills, wearing something light?
> View attachment 3678763



Aww I love the dress very elegant. Love the color . Just eat slowly and use napkin [emoji12] a lot and no sauce dripped or order something without sauce [emoji848][emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Normally yes, but I'm afraid I'm too old for tulle.  Also the tulle might get caught on the lace?



Stop it Marilyn, elegant women don't have an age[emoji4] This dress is not too much. I am not sure about tulle [emoji848] I think if you are going to lengthen the slip ,it should be look like one piece.Because you want elongated all look without a difference from the top to the bottom. I still think that you would leave some sheer ,maybe not as much maybe just half,or around 3-4 inches that detail would go nice with sheer sleeves. [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Oh! Those two flats I bought earlier this month?
> 
> I returned one. The more expensive Bottega. I'm so happy with the bargain Chloe flats, that the BV seemed too expensive.
> 
> But I'm happy I returned the BV flats, because it seems LV is releasing my favorite flat  in different colors! If it comes in blue, I'll definitely get it. It's so comfy.
> 
> Leaves room in the shoe rack and in the budget!



Great for you [emoji4]Show us your Chloe flats. I like Chloe shoes . They make very elegant beautiful shoes,specially ballet flats and shoes. A few years ago,they had these amazing ballet inspired shoes,which I lusted and tried to squeeze my feet. But no luck [emoji854]The only problem that they don't make big enough [emoji30] for my feet. But you enjoy,lucky you [emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

So talking about shoes 
Just before my injury,I purchased these SW sandals. I have been dealing with pain of my injury now for 3 weeks.Pain is excruciating,no more tears left. Thank God ,my natural doctor,injected some arnica and acupuncture,so I am getting better. Still making only 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a few steps with walker,but much stronger with each day [emoji4] So I am not sure when I am going able to wear these,but I decided to keep it and not to return


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> So talking about shoes
> Just before my injury,I purchased these SW sandals. I have been dealing with pain of my injury now for 3 weeks.Pain is excruciating,no more tears left. Thank God ,my natural doctor,injected some arnica and acupuncture,so I am getting better. Still making only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few steps with walker,but much stronger with each day [emoji4] So I am not sure when I am going able to wear these,but I decided to keep it and not to return



girleuro, I am sorry that you are still dealing with your injury. I hope that you are pain free soon. The SW sandals are beautiful ! Since it is difficult to find shoes in your size, definitely keep them! [emoji170]


----------



## Mimmy

Also on the subject of shoes. I definitely have more than I "need". So I was/am on a ban. As with clothing, it does not seem that bans work for me. 


Still full price on the Nordstrom and Barney's websites, $895, and I got them for just less than $100. Not a bargain if I don't wear them, but I already have, even though it's been warm in FL; we had one "cool" day. [emoji940]

It did make me look with a critical eye at my shoe closet, and I donated 4 pairs. One pair was too big, even with insoles. 3 pairs I just really didn't like anymore; time to let them go. 

Still thinking about the Adidas, and I found a classic style at a good price. After lacing them up properly at home; they are too big. They will be returned within the next few days. No need for more mistakes in my closet!

I am still on budget though, so I won't be too hard on myself. [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Great for you [emoji4]Show us your Chloe flats. I like Chloe shoes . They make very elegant beautiful shoes,specially ballet flats and shoes. A few years ago,they had these amazing ballet inspired shoes,which I lusted and tried to squeeze my feet. But no luck [emoji854]The only problem that they don't make big enough [emoji30] for my feet. But you enjoy,lucky you [emoji56]






Here are my Chloe flats. 
[emoji4]



girleuro said:


> So talking about shoes
> Just before my injury,I purchased these SW sandals. I have been dealing with pain of my injury now for 3 weeks.Pain is excruciating,no more tears left. Thank God ,my natural doctor,injected some arnica and acupuncture,so I am getting better. Still making only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few steps with walker,but much stronger with each day [emoji4] So I am not sure when I am going able to wear these,but I decided to keep it and not to return



I echo Mimmy, it's hard to find your size, so keep! You'll be back on your feet and pain free soon enough! They're lovely shoes too! 




Mimmy said:


> Also on the subject of shoes. I definitely have more than I "need". So I was/am on a ban. As with clothing, it does not seem that bans work for me.
> View attachment 3680671
> 
> Still full price on the Nordstrom and Barney's websites, $895, and I got them for just less than $100. Not a bargain if I don't wear them, but I already have, even though it's been warm in FL; we had one "cool" day. [emoji940]
> 
> It did make me look with a critical eye at my shoe closet, and I donated 4 pairs. One pair was too big, even with insoles. 3 pairs I just really didn't like anymore; time to let them go.
> 
> Still thinking about the Adidas, and I found a classic style at a good price. After lacing them up properly at home; they are too big. They will be returned within the next few days. No need for more mistakes in my closet!
> 
> I am still on budget though, so I won't be too hard on myself. [emoji6]



You can't be too hard on yourself because you've been getting items you do incorporate well in your wardrobe. And you do let some go, so it's perfectly fine! [emoji2] plus you got a great deal on those boots.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> girleuro, I am sorry that you are still dealing with your injury. I hope that you are pain free soon. The SW sandals are beautiful ! Since it is difficult to find shoes in your size, definitely keep them! [emoji170]



Thank you Mimmy [emoji173]️ I hope so[emoji120][emoji56] and I agree ,I don't have a luxury to return shoes ... every time I find something fits my big feet,I must keep it [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3680939
> 
> 
> Here are my Chloe flats.
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I echo Mimmy, it's hard to find your size, so keep! You'll be back on your feet and pain free soon enough! They're lovely shoes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be too hard on yourself because you've been getting items you do incorporate well in your wardrobe. And you do let some go, so it's perfectly fine! [emoji2] plus you got a great deal on those boots.



Aww bakeacookie ,I saw your flats . They are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## eggtartapproved

girleuro said:


> So talking about shoes
> Just before my injury,I purchased these SW sandals. I have been dealing with pain of my injury now for 3 weeks.Pain is excruciating,no more tears left. Thank God ,my natural doctor,injected some arnica and acupuncture,so I am getting better. Still making only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few steps with walker,but much stronger with each day [emoji4] So I am not sure when I am going able to wear these,but I decided to keep it and not to return


I'm so sorry to hear you're in so much pain! I hope it gets better soon! These are soooo pretty, so perfect for Spring time. Keep them and admire them for a while, at the very least, before making your decisions. 

@Mimmy those are amazing boots! And WOW, that is an amazing deal. I don't think I could say no either haha.


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you're in so much pain! I hope it gets better soon! These are soooo pretty, so perfect for Spring time. Keep them and admire them for a while, at the very least, before making your decisions.
> 
> @Mimmy those are amazing boots! And WOW, that is an amazing deal. I don't think I could say no either haha.



Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji173]️ I am getting better,just need keep resting ,to allow to heal,which is extremely hard on me. I like to move or do something all the time.Its hard on me to sit in one place [emoji854] 
I am looking at these shoes once in awhile and just love the color and sparkle. I see I can style them with so many outfits. I think they are going to be very versatile [emoji173]️[emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Also on the subject of shoes. I definitely have more than I "need". So I was/am on a ban. As with clothing, it does not seem that bans work for me.
> View attachment 3680671
> 
> Still full price on the Nordstrom and Barney's websites, $895, and I got them for just less than $100. Not a bargain if I don't wear them, but I already have, even though it's been warm in FL; we had one "cool" day. [emoji940]
> 
> It did make me look with a critical eye at my shoe closet, and I donated 4 pairs. One pair was too big, even with insoles. 3 pairs I just really didn't like anymore; time to let them go.
> 
> Still thinking about the Adidas, and I found a classic style at a good price. After lacing them up properly at home; they are too big. They will be returned within the next few days. No need for more mistakes in my closet!
> 
> I am still on budget though, so I won't be too hard on myself. [emoji6]



Mimmy what a great buy! [emoji41] With this type of deal ,you can't or you shouldn't have any regrets. It's truly a steal [emoji383] 
It reminds me about Last call Neiman Marcus,used to be my favorite store for an amazing deals,until I discovered Ebay. [emoji12]
It's hard for me to get great shoe deals.
The only time I got this type of deal .It was a few years ago. I was admiring Alaia platform black sandals. And at the discounted but still full price was over thousand.Well I tried ,I loved it,but didn't buy. I went a few months later. And those sandals,only the one pair still were there. It was discounted,but still over 700 So I left. It was funny. This time I looked and it was 40..5 size. No wonder why nobody bought it. Not too many women who wear 42 or even 43 would try 40.5 [emoji849] And of course for someone who wear 40.5 ,they would be way too big [emoji6]But I tried everything I can squeeze my feet into,that's how I got an amazing and comfortable sandals.that I still love so much and get always so many compliments [emoji12] at a steal price, a few months later,when they were discounted 50% and when I came to the checkout register,I got even bigger surprise.it was some kind of additional 30% discount[emoji133] So I got them just little bit over 100+ dollars [emoji41] 
Lucky me [emoji5] I was so excited. It doesn't happen too often . Most if I see something fits me,I have to buy at full price.No shoe sales for me[emoji30]


----------



## eggtartapproved

girleuro said:


> Mimmy what a great buy! [emoji41] With this type of deal ,you can't or you shouldn't have any regrets. It's truly a steal [emoji383]
> It reminds me about Last call Neiman Marcus,used to be my favorite store for an amazing deals,until I discovered Ebay. [emoji12]
> It's hard for me to get great shoe deals.
> The only time I got this type of deal .It was a few years ago. I was admiring Alaia platform black sandals. And at the discounted but still full price was over thousand.Well I tried ,I loved it,but didn't buy. I went a few months later. And those sandals,only the one pair still were there. It was discounted,but still over 700 So I left. It was funny. This time I looked and it was 40..5 size. No wonder why nobody bought it. Not too many women who wear 42 or even 43 would try 40.5 [emoji849] And of course for someone who wear 40.5 ,they would be way too big [emoji6]But I tried everything I can squeeze my feet into,that's how I got an amazing and comfortable sandals.that I still love so much and get always so many compliments [emoji12] at a steal price, a few months later,when they were discounted 50% and when I came to the checkout register,I got even bigger surprise.it was some kind of additional 30% discount[emoji133] So I got them just little bit over 100+ dollars [emoji41]
> Lucky me [emoji5] I was so excited. It doesn't happen too often . Most if I see something fits me,I have to buy at full price.No shoe sales for me[emoji30]


love when that happens! I bought a pair of mbmj flats one year, placed in the wrong section so i got a discount i wasn't supposed to have in the first place, but then that day the store was having an additional % off, so I got them for a little over $50!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Mimmy what a great buy! [emoji41] With this type of deal ,you can't or you shouldn't have any regrets. It's truly a steal [emoji383]
> It reminds me about Last call Neiman Marcus,used to be my favorite store for an amazing deals,until I discovered Ebay. [emoji12]
> It's hard for me to get great shoe deals.
> The only time I got this type of deal .It was a few years ago. I was admiring Alaia platform black sandals. And at the discounted but still full price was over thousand.Well I tried ,I loved it,but didn't buy. I went a few months later. And those sandals,only the one pair still were there. It was discounted,but still over 700 So I left. It was funny. This time I looked and it was 40..5 size. No wonder why nobody bought it. Not too many women who wear 42 or even 43 would try 40.5 [emoji849] And of course for someone who wear 40.5 ,they would be way too big [emoji6]But I tried everything I can squeeze my feet into,that's how I got an amazing and comfortable sandals.that I still love so much and get always so many compliments [emoji12] at a steal price, a few months later,when they were discounted 50% and when I came to the checkout register,I got even bigger surprise.it was some kind of additional 30% discount[emoji133] So I got them just little bit over 100+ dollars [emoji41]
> Lucky me [emoji5] I was so excited. It doesn't happen too often . Most if I see something fits me,I have to buy at full price.No shoe sales for me[emoji30]





eggtartapproved said:


> love when that happens! I bought a pair of mbmj flats one year, placed in the wrong section so i got a discount i wasn't supposed to have in the first place, but then that day the store was having an additional % off, so I got them for a little over $50!


Thanks, girleuro and eggtart!

I love hearing about great shoe finds, at great prices! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Beautiful dress Marilyn. I like that see through part as well. And it's not so revealing,I believe that part is below your knees. And with black stockings,I think you would be fine. But if you are not comfortable,the altered idea sounds good as well. But my suggestion maybe you should leave still see through a few inches on the bottom.Just to keep that nice detail.But anyway you choose,it's beautiful dress[emoji4][emoji177]





girleuro said:


> Stop it Marilyn, elegant women don't have an age[emoji4] This dress is not too much. I am not sure about tulle [emoji848] I think if you are going to lengthen the slip ,it should be look like one piece.Because you want elongated all look without a difference from the top to the bottom. I still think that you would leave some sheer ,maybe not as much maybe just half,or around 3-4 inches that detail would go nice with sheer sleeves. [emoji177]


Update on the dress. The seamstress said she couldn't sew the skirt to the lace or lengthen it in time for the reception, so I did what I could myself. I sewed the bottom of the skirt to the lace by hand, making the dress look like in the picture without the skirt sticking to the legs and riding up like before. So the bottom of the lace is still see through, just like you and my other dear friends here suggested. You Ladies are the smartest! I'll post a mod pic once I wear it. Hopefully the whole thing doesn't unravel in front of everyone....


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So talking about shoes
> Just before my injury,I purchased these SW sandals. I have been dealing with pain of my injury now for 3 weeks.Pain is excruciating,no more tears left. Thank God ,my natural doctor,injected some arnica and acupuncture,so I am getting better. Still making only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few steps with walker,but much stronger with each day [emoji4] So I am not sure when I am going able to wear these,but I decided to keep it and not to return


Beautiful shoes! So sorry you're still in so much pain, how terrible that you have to go through this and still have to take care of your husband, can you get someone to help out, while you're recuperating? You shouldn't have to worry about two people and care for everybody by yourself.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Also on the subject of shoes. I definitely have more than I "need". So I was/am on a ban. As with clothing, it does not seem that bans work for me.
> View attachment 3680671
> 
> Still full price on the Nordstrom and Barney's websites, $895, and I got them for just less than $100. Not a bargain if I don't wear them, but I already have, even though it's been warm in FL; we had one "cool" day. [emoji940]
> 
> It did make me look with a critical eye at my shoe closet, and I donated 4 pairs. One pair was too big, even with insoles. 3 pairs I just really didn't like anymore; time to let them go.
> 
> Still thinking about the Adidas, and I found a classic style at a good price. After lacing them up properly at home; they are too big. They will be returned within the next few days. No need for more mistakes in my closet!
> 
> I am still on budget though, so I won't be too hard on myself. [emoji6]


Those boots are great and it seems like the bad conscience that you shouldn't have had in the first place, made you raid your shoe closet and get rid of what you didn't like anyway. So even better! And at such a steal it's twice as fantastic!
Adidas are a but wide, that's right, I have the same problem. My feet are long and narrow. Nike has a tighter fit.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Those boots are great and it seems like the bad conscience that you shouldn't have had in the first place, made you raid your shoe closet and get rid of what you didn't like anyway. So even better! And at such a steal it's twice as fantastic!
> Adidas are a but wide, that's right, I have the same problem. My feet are long and narrow. Nike has a tighter fit.



Thanks, Marylin!

I am probably cooling off on the Adidas idea. Once I return the pair I bought, I will probably just wait and see if "the right pair" of sneakers finds me! [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Managed to keep the light Max Mara dress clean, what a success! I didn't have sauces and soup...
I had to wear a black cardi, since it's still freezing here. We've had tons of snow, I dug out my snow boots today.
Last night's event was at a beer tent. No outfit problems there, since women usually wear their Dirndls. This is one of mine. Different blouse though, mine is made out of lace and champagne colored, and a bit less revealing.  (And no, this is not me.)


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin!
> 
> I am probably cooling off on the Adidas idea. Once I return the pair I bought, I will probably just wait and see if "the right pair" of sneakers finds me! [emoji6]


I'm a big fan of Geox. They weigh almost nothing and are very comfortable. I rarely wear sneakers, except when traveling. These are my walking-all-day shoes. They're also a bit narrower than other brands I think.


----------



## bakeacookie

Geox is such a good brand!!

Had a pair of waterproof flats, which was perfect for London rain. 

Wish they popped up at the Rack more, they're kinda spendy.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I'm a big fan of Geox. They weigh almost nothing and are very comfortable. I rarely wear sneakers, except when traveling. These are my walking-all-day shoes. They're also a bit narrower than other brands I think.
> View attachment 3681777



Thanks, Marylin! I will keep my eyes open for Geox too. [emoji102]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Update on the dress. The seamstress said she couldn't sew the skirt to the lace or lengthen it in time for the reception, so I did what I could myself. I sewed the bottom of the skirt to the lace by hand, making the dress look like in the picture without the skirt sticking to the legs and riding up like before. So the bottom of the lace is still see through, just like you and my other dear friends here suggested. You Ladies are the smartest! I'll post a mod pic once I wear it. Hopefully the whole thing doesn't unravel in front of everyone....



Wonderful Marilyn We will be waiting for the pics[emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Beautiful shoes! So sorry you're still in so much pain, how terrible that you have to go through this and still have to take care of your husband, can you get someone to help out, while you're recuperating? You shouldn't have to worry about two people and care for everybody by yourself.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️Believe me I could not take care much about him even if I want to. The pain is subsiding. Still hard to sleep and I am getting stronger. Thank God for nature doctor.She did some arnica shots and acupuncture.Today I had third treatment. That's truly helping[emoji4]Now just need time to heal. But after this episode,which was the second time around. I had bad last August.It was bad but not as painful as this time. I was able completely healed by November. But now I know I can't do nothing lifting,pulling,pushing,bending or standing long hours in the kitchen,creating raw vegan desserts for my business ever again. I just can't do it. Otherwise it will always there would be a risk to get relapsed. [emoji853] So no more. Thank God,our financial blessings should be any day now. So I can have all staff to take care of him and house.We are going to buy a house on Intercostal [emoji133]I love Ocean [emoji305] I like fish without water[emoji12] God is taking care of us in truly special way. I am so grateful for the journey. After these seven years,my faith,became stronger than ever before [emoji120][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Managed to keep the light Max Mara dress clean, what a success! I didn't have sauces and soup...
> I had to wear a black cardi, since it's still freezing here. We've had tons of snow, I dug out my snow boots today.
> Last night's event was at a beer tent. No outfit problems there, since women usually wear their Dirndls. This is one of mine. Different blouse though, mine is made out of lace and champagne colored, and a bit less revealing.  (And no, this is not me.)
> View attachment 3681769



Wonderful smart choice. It's truly beautiful dress. It would be sad to stain it. So it is Max Mara I thought it was Max Mara does elegant dresses .I hope I will wake up from Chanel spell,and start enjoying again other brands,like Max Mara,etc... 
oh it's still snow. Wow it's almost May wow [emoji15] I feel kind of guilty,we have such a hot and beautiful weather right now. No rains,specially this evening it was not even too hot. Well and I am sitting home,can't enjoy either[emoji853] 
South Florida is great, but not Hurricanes It's panic in stores,no water and then is a Ghost town. 
You know I do love beer. I need to visit Germany.I traveled all over the world,but never been to Germany. Beer Festival sounds great[emoji12][emoji177][emoji4] And I do like the outfit.Please post your pics [emoji120][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm a big fan of Geox. They weigh almost nothing and are very comfortable. I rarely wear sneakers, except when traveling. These are my walking-all-day shoes. They're also a bit narrower than other brands I think.
> View attachment 3681777



Sounds like great shoes.its great that they are weightless. Never heard about the brand. But narrow it would not be good for me.My feet are definitely doesn't go well with the rest of me[emoji12] [emoji51]


----------



## girleuro

[

Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️Believe me I could not take care much about him even if I want to. The pain is subsiding. Still hard to sleep and I am getting stronger. Thank God for nature doctor.She did some arnica shots and acupuncture.Today I had third treatment. That's truly helping[emoji4]Now just need time to heal. But after this episode,which was the second time around. I had bad last August.It was bad but not as painful as this time. I was able completely healed by November. But now I know I can't do nothing lifting,pulling,pushing,bending or standing long hours in the kitchen,creating raw vegan desserts for my business ever again. I just can't do it. Otherwise it will always there would be a risk to get relapsed. [emoji853] So no more. Thank God,our financial blessings should be any day now. So I can have all staff to take care of him and house.We are going to buy a house on Intercostal [emoji133]I love Ocean [emoji305] I like fish without water[emoji12] God is taking care of us in truly special way. I am so grateful for the journey. After these seven years,my faith,became stronger than ever before
 [emoji120][emoji177][emoji56]
It did change my outlook of life
The great thing,that with these blessings,I will be able to do some good for humanity. I have a few projects to help unfortunate wheelchair bound ppl in my country. I haven't done my research yet. But from some ppl in that position,I found out,that is no care for them. No ramps,access.special transportation,no life. Those ppl just stay home. It's horrible. Here in US is so much, that these ppl can live normal life of course if they don't get bankrupt from corrupted medical system. 
It was hard a few first years,but with God's blessings,we are able to have great time. We go everywhere.taking a boat ,going restaurants,plays ,well as normal life as could be...
I heard that not much access for wheelchair ppl in all Europe I am not sure if that's true. I know that Germany very strong country. Actually,my niece,study to become a doctor and planning to do her residency in Germany.[emoji4] And I hope she will stay there. I heard that doctors are needed. I heard very good things about your medical system [emoji4] 
P.s the only good thing will come out from the injury,is I definitely losing some weight so does my hubby,by default. First 2 weeks,I couldn't get out of bed. So I went to the kitchen only 2 times a day. Just gluten free toasts and fruits or some oats And in the evening all I was able to pop up those microwave quick meals. I was fine. From the pain,I did not wanted to eat anything. I forced to eat something,to take my supplements and Tylenol pm,to help me to sleep 
I know my hubby was little bit starving. 
For his size that was like a snack[emoji12] 
But he didn't complained [emoji4]
I continue eat little,sleep a lot. Very clean food,nothing inflammatory,to help my healing  
I know I was wishing to lose a few pounds,but not at this price I need to be careful what I am wishing for [emoji15]


----------



## girleuro

It looks like something is wrong it posting duplicates ups sorry [emoji52] [emoji854][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Ups not sure why it posting duplicates. I was just wanted to edit[emoji15][emoji854][emoji177]


----------



## eggtartapproved

@girleuro glad to hear that your pain is easing up! Fantastic idea for your future work to help others!

@Mimmy I've mentioned before I'm a huge sneaker fan, especially adidas, but now that I'm older I'm looking at different style. One style I'm eyeing are the Cole Haan ones, and they come in cool designs such as these!!

https://m.colehaan.com/products/W06814?start=11&cgid=womens_shoes


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @girleuro glad to hear that your pain is easing up! Fantastic idea for your future work to help others!
> 
> @Mimmy I've mentioned before I'm a huge sneaker fan, especially adidas, but now that I'm older I'm looking at different style. One style I'm eyeing are the Cole Haan ones, and they come in cool designs such as these!!
> 
> https://m.colehaan.com/products/W06814?start=11&cgid=womens_shoes



Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji173]️ 
And yes I am very excited about my projects....[emoji120][emoji56] I am so blessed. What we went through in those seven years,it could been so much worse... So I am grateful. I think God tested me and my DH,to prepare us for something great and to find a true purpose  in life [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji173]️
> And yes I am very excited about my projects....[emoji120][emoji56] I am so blessed. What we went through in those seven years,it could been so much worse... So I am grateful. I think God tested me and my DH,to prepare us for something great and to find a true purpose  in life [emoji120][emoji56]



All exciting things happening for you!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> All exciting things happening for you!



Thank you bakeacookie [emoji173]️[emoji120][emoji56][emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Geox is such a good brand!!
> 
> Had a pair of waterproof flats, which was perfect for London rain.
> 
> Wish they popped up at the Rack more, they're kinda spendy.



These were about 100€, not even on sale,  I guess that was a pretty good price.



girleuro said:


> Sounds like great shoes.its great that they are weightless. Never heard about the brand. But narrow it would not be good for me.My feet are definitely doesn't go well with the rest of me[emoji12] [emoji51]


It's an Italian brand as far as I know, they do make pumps and sandals as well and everything is very comfortable. I'm sure they do bigger sizes, but you might have to come to Europe to try them on.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> [
> 
> Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️Believe me I could not take care much about him even if I want to. The pain is subsiding. Still hard to sleep and I am getting stronger. Thank God for nature doctor.She did some arnica shots and acupuncture.Today I had third treatment. That's truly helping[emoji4]Now just need time to heal. But after this episode,which was the second time around. I had bad last August.It was bad but not as painful as this time. I was able completely healed by November. But now I know I can't do nothing lifting,pulling,pushing,bending or standing long hours in the kitchen,creating raw vegan desserts for my business ever again. I just can't do it. Otherwise it will always there would be a risk to get relapsed. [emoji853] So no more. Thank God,our financial blessings should be any day now. So I can have all staff to take care of him and house.We are going to buy a house on Intercostal [emoji133]I love Ocean [emoji305] I like fish without water[emoji12] God is taking care of us in truly special way. I am so grateful for the journey. After these seven years,my faith,became stronger than ever before
> [emoji120][emoji177][emoji56]
> It did change my outlook of life
> The great thing,that with these blessings,I will be able to do some good for humanity. I have a few projects to help unfortunate wheelchair bound ppl in my country. I haven't done my research yet. But from some ppl in that position,I found out,that is no care for them. No ramps,access.special transportation,no life. Those ppl just stay home. It's horrible. Here in US is so much, that these ppl can live normal life of course if they don't get bankrupt from corrupted medical system.
> It was hard a few first years,but with God's blessings,we are able to have great time. We go everywhere.taking a boat ,going restaurants,plays ,well as normal life as could be...
> I heard that not much access for wheelchair ppl in all Europe I am not sure if that's true. I know that Germany very strong country. Actually,my niece,study to become a doctor and planning to do her residency in Germany.[emoji4] And I hope she will stay there. I heard that doctors are needed. I heard very good things about your medical system [emoji4]
> P.s the only good thing will come out from the injury,is I definitely losing some weight so does my hubby,by default. First 2 weeks,I couldn't get out of bed. So I went to the kitchen only 2 times a day. Just gluten free toasts and fruits or some oats And in the evening all I was able to pop up those microwave quick meals. I was fine. From the pain,I did not wanted to eat anything. I forced to eat something,to take my supplements and Tylenol pm,to help me to sleep
> I know my hubby was little bit starving.
> For his size that was like a snack[emoji12]
> But he didn't complained [emoji4]
> I continue eat little,sleep a lot. Very clean food,nothing inflammatory,to help my healing
> I know I was wishing to lose a few pounds,but not at this price I need to be careful what I am wishing for [emoji15]


Poor you. You're going to get there, you'll see. 
My lifestyle definitely is not as healthy as yours, but I do use homeopathy a lot especially for the kids. My oldest also needs to eat gluten free and I've become quite the expert. Yes, the German health system is very good, it doesn't always support alternative healing methods though, but getting there. I don't think we don't have enough doctors, problem is, nobody wants to settle for the country where you can't charge as much. Also, health care can become very expensive based on your insurance, so it takes up a lot of one's income.
I think it's wonderful that you're trying to help less fortunate people. There's still a lot to do, even over here, but it's not only accessibility to public transportation, institutions or offices, it's mostly about being accepted as a reliable work force in companies and factories. I think we're doing quite well about people with physical challenges, but not enough by far for those with mental disabilities. Especially for children and young adults. 
We do need smart and passionate people like you to change things!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> @girleuro glad to hear that your pain is easing up! Fantastic idea for your future work to help others!
> 
> @Mimmy I've mentioned before I'm a huge sneaker fan, especially adidas, but now that I'm older I'm looking at different style. One style I'm eyeing are the Cole Haan ones, and they come in cool designs such as these!!
> 
> https://m.colehaan.com/products/W06814?start=11&cgid=womens_shoes


Thanks eggtart! I will keep Cole Haan on my radar too. 


girleuro said:


> Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji173]️
> And yes I am very excited about my projects....[emoji120][emoji56] I am so blessed. What we went through in those seven years,it could been so much worse... So I am grateful. I think God tested me and my DH,to prepare us for something great and to find a true purpose  in life [emoji120][emoji56]


I am inspired by your positive attitude, girleuro. Many in your situation would become bitter or lose hope. It is great that even though you have a lot to deal with, you are looking at ways to help others. It sounds like your faith helps you a lot too.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thanks eggtart! I will keep Cole Haan on my radar too.
> 
> I am inspired by your positive attitude, girleuro. Many in your situation would become bitter or lose hope. It is great that even though you have a lot to deal with, you are looking at ways to help others. It sounds like your faith helps you a lot too.



Thank you Mimmy for kind words,but it's all a journey. I passed the other stages,now I am in good place .I am grateful for the growth [emoji4][emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Poor you. You're going to get there, you'll see.
> My lifestyle definitely is not as healthy as yours, but I do use homeopathy a lot especially for the kids. My oldest also needs to eat gluten free and I've become quite the expert. Yes, the German health system is very good, it doesn't always support alternative healing methods though, but getting there. I don't think we don't have enough doctors, problem is, nobody wants to settle for the country where you can't charge as much. Also, health care can become very expensive based on your insurance, so it takes up a lot of one's income.
> I think it's wonderful that you're trying to help less fortunate people. There's still a lot to do, even over here, but it's not only accessibility to public transportation, institutions or offices, it's mostly about being accepted as a reliable work force in companies and factories. I think we're doing quite well about people with physical challenges, but not enough by far for those with mental disabilities. Especially for children and young adults.
> We do need smart and passionate people like you to change things!



Aww thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️You are so kind [emoji56] Sorry to hear about your son challenges with gluten 
I thought that it was problem for kids with allergies only here in US [emoji853] 
I know it must be challenging for a child. I know at home ,you take care about his food,but what about school,other places.He must be very careful.... I don't know what's really going on .Its so many kids have allergies now a days. I remember when I was growing up,kids were healthy.I know the only problem had ,but only a few with Diabetes,but only with the one that they born. Now a days,here in US ,so many ppl have diabetes and the one,that mostly lifestyle causes,allergies. Well I know it's hard for your son,but in the long run,it's like a blessing. He will be much healthier without gluten. I don't have allergies,but I avoid gluten,diary,sugar. It's just a choice of my living. I do eat sometimes,but only when I out and have to be something very special,mostly dessert,that I would [emoji12] 
It's easy for me or my hubby to be holistic,I had raw vegan dessert business,so I can make every unhealthy dessert version healthy one[emoji12] from cakes to ice cream bars,dipped in raw dark chocolate. It tastes and looks like real thing,but no diary. My favorite key lime pie I still do little bit for business,but after this injury no more 
Well our medical system as probably you know is the worst. And until ***** care it was insurance world. You can have insurance,pay for years,and once you got sick.they can drop you.... If someone had health condition,nobody will give good insurance. ***** care is good and bad....Definitely needs reform. I mean,I think that US is second country,who pays the most taxes.The health care should be included 
When my hubby got sick,we paid for everything. We spent over a mil in a few years and  no improvement....
Here holistic world also in old ages. I believe,your country has more freedom. I was reading a few years back,about Hydrogen Peroxide therapy inGermany clinic that they actually put in the blood. And that's an amazing treatment for ppl with cancer It's oxygen 
I definitely need to visit Germany for many reasons...
I just find out on Chanel jacket thread, that there is in Berlin store that I could find size 43 trainers in Chanel I never knew that Chanel makes size 43[emoji848] 
interesting 
I am happy to hear,that Germany do take care of handicapped ppl. My country,which is Lithuania,needs to step up. And that's why I told my hubby,until he gets his treatments,he needs to stay in country,that if anything,it would be good medical care and also all the access. 
And I do not trust my country. So while I visit my family,he could stay in Germany,since he is so anxious to travel to Europe. 
And I do agree. It needs to be created more jobs for handicapped ppl. I know here,in US ,they do employ them. In my country,I know that Government as well supports employment of handicapped,they actually gives tax breaks for companies who employ them. 
So at least they do something. 
But needs to be done more. Also another one I think problem all over the traveling for handicapped ppl. We need special hotels as well. 
I met this lady,quite well off ,but she had boating accident and now she is in a wheelchair. So she told me,that she used to travel all over the world,but since her accident,even money is not an issue,she doesn't feel comfortable traveling,because of very little access, and no special hotels. She said I think they went to South France and it was horrible for her. I haven't been anywhere for about 10 years,so I have to evaluate things with my own eyes. 
Hope you had a great weekend and your fabulous events[emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

So I was bad this weekend. [emoji12]I purchased 2 tops online.Both Chanel at a steal prices Here is a picture from 2016 resort collection. I love the color and interesting shape 
The other one I can't find a picture,so I will post when I am better But I love its for a change not black is grey with black ornaments and little bit metallic. It's from one of my favorites collections 2015 resort Paris Dubai. And it would go well with everything,but mostly I would match with the skirt.that I haven't got it yet,but want this year's Chanel resort black with Lace inserts. I know one or another way,the skirt will find me... it is already one on Ebay but size 38 i need at least 40 but even better 42.  the skirt already kind of risqué,so needs to be better more lose than tight[emoji177]


----------



## MinaAnais

girleuro said:


> So I was bad this weekend. [emoji12]I purchased 2 tops online.Both Chanel at a steal prices Here is a picture from 2016 resort collection. I love the color and interesting shape
> The other one I can't find a picture,so I will post when I am better But I love its for a change not black is grey with black ornaments and little bit metallic. It's from one of my favorites collections 2015 resort Paris Dubai. And it would go well with everything,but mostly I would match with the skirt.that I haven't got it yet,but want this year's Chanel resort black with Lace inserts. I know one or another way,the skirt will find me... it is already one on Ebay but size 38 i need at least 40 but even better 42.  the skirt already kind of risqué,so needs to be better more lose than tight[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683551



It's a lovely top, I hope it will bring your you lots of joy. I like the fact you also think that if an item is meant to be yours, it will find you one way or the other!

I have been bad as well this week end. I'll find a picture of the purchase as I'm having secon thoughts now.


----------



## MinaAnais

Could this be the second dress, to be used as wedding guest? It's made of silk, the sleeves and neckline are see through.
I am having second thoughts now.  I should have chosen  a dress in a solid colour...


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Could this be the second dress, to be used as wedding guest? It's made of silk, the sleeves and neckline are see through.
> I am having second thoughts now.  I should have chosen  a dress in a solid colour...
> 
> View attachment 3683683



Big fan of florals! I like this a lot as a wedding guest dress. 
Is there a solid color option you were thinking about to compare?


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> It's a lovely top, I hope it will bring your you lots of joy. I like the fact you also think that if an item is meant to be yours, it will find you one way or the other!
> 
> I have been bad as well this week end. I'll find a picture of the purchase as I'm having secon thoughts now.



MinaAnais thank you I do love the best,but until I have a real great budget or like I like to say to my DH no budget[emoji12],because I deserved it or earned it[emoji51] ha ha , I try to shop smart 
But also I have to be honest about item finding me,it's a little bit more my circumstances[emoji12] I do know that I want and I will get,but not ready to run through the stores,so I know for sure I will find it soon online [emoji12]And since I live in warm climate,I am not in the rush. It's always warm,even winter [emoji177][emoji4]
Now about your purchase what did you purchased? And why are you having second thoughts. Let's see a picture and then we can all discuss why[emoji848] [emoji177][emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Could this be the second dress, to be used as wedding guest? It's made of silk, the sleeves and neckline are see through.
> I am having second thoughts now.  I should have chosen  a dress in a solid colour...
> 
> View attachment 3683683



MinaAnais I love this floral dress for the occasion It's beautiful colors. My advice would be is it you would like solid color because that's what is your preference,or just because of the occasion. You do buy dress not just for one occasion. This dress you can dress up or down and wear a lot[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Big fan of florals! I like this a lot as a wedding guest dress.
> Is there a solid color option you were thinking about to compare?



Here's the other dress that I was thinking. I worry the big floral may look dated next year or so. Also, I don't know if I can pull off "loud patterns". Whereas with this one, I think it's more suttle - maybe boring. Then I would have to think how to cover the shoulders....







girleuro said:


> MinaAnais thank you I do love the best,but until I have a real great budget or like I like to say to my DH no budget[emoji12],because I deserved it or earned it[emoji51] ha ha , I try to shop smart
> But also I have to be honest about item finding me,it's a little bit more my circumstances[emoji12] I do know that I want and I will get,but not ready to run through the stores,so I know for sure I will find it soon online [emoji12]And since I live in warm climate,I am not in the rush. It's always warm,even winter [emoji177][emoji4]
> Now about your purchase what did you purchased? And why are you having second thoughts. Let's see a picture and then we can all discuss why[emoji848] [emoji177][emoji12]



The long wrap dress is made of jersey material: it's soft and confy but it'd be too casual and I worry I would bake inside that dress, it would be too hot!



girleuro said:


> MinaAnais I love this floral dress for the occasion It's beautiful colors. My advice would be is it you would like solid color because that's what is your preference,or just because of the occasion. You do buy dress not just for one occasion. This dress you can dress up or down and wear a lot[emoji4][emoji177]



That's why I bought it, same thoughts. Still, I wonder if I can pull off those patterns.

Uhm.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️You are so kind [emoji56] Sorry to hear about your son challenges with gluten
> I thought that it was problem for kids with allergies only here in US [emoji853]
> I know it must be challenging for a child. I know at home ,you take care about his food,but what about school,other places.He must be very careful.... I don't know what's really going on .Its so many kids have allergies now a days. I remember when I was growing up,kids were healthy.I know the only problem had ,but only a few with Diabetes,but only with the one that they born. Now a days,here in US ,so many ppl have diabetes and the one,that mostly lifestyle causes,allergies. Well I know it's hard for your son,but in the long run,it's like a blessing. He will be much healthier without gluten. I don't have allergies,but I avoid gluten,diary,sugar. It's just a choice of my living. I do eat sometimes,but only when I out and have to be something very special,mostly dessert,that I would [emoji12]
> It's easy for me or my hubby to be holistic,I had raw vegan dessert business,so I can make every unhealthy dessert version healthy one[emoji12] from cakes to ice cream bars,dipped in raw dark chocolate. It tastes and looks like real thing,but no diary. My favorite key lime pie I still do little bit for business,but after this injury no more
> Well our medical system as probably you know is the worst. And until ***** care it was insurance world. You can have insurance,pay for years,and once you got sick.they can drop you.... If someone had health condition,nobody will give good insurance. ***** care is good and bad....Definitely needs reform. I mean,I think that US is second country,who pays the most taxes.The health care should be included
> When my hubby got sick,we paid for everything. We spent over a mil in a few years and  no improvement....
> Here holistic world also in old ages. I believe,your country has more freedom. I was reading a few years back,about Hydrogen Peroxide therapy inGermany clinic that they actually put in the blood. And that's an amazing treatment for ppl with cancer It's oxygen
> I definitely need to visit Germany for many reasons...
> I just find out on Chanel jacket thread, that there is in Berlin store that I could find size 43 trainers in Chanel I never knew that Chanel makes size 43[emoji848]
> interesting
> I am happy to hear,that Germany do take care of handicapped ppl. My country,which is Lithuania,needs to step up. And that's why I told my hubby,until he gets his treatments,he needs to stay in country,that if anything,it would be good medical care and also all the access.
> And I do not trust my country. So while I visit my family,he could stay in Germany,since he is so anxious to travel to Europe.
> And I do agree. It needs to be created more jobs for handicapped ppl. I know here,in US ,they do employ them. In my country,I know that Government as well supports employment of handicapped,they actually gives tax breaks for companies who employ them.
> So at least they do something.
> But needs to be done more. Also another one I think problem all over the traveling for handicapped ppl. We need special hotels as well.
> I met this lady,quite well off ,but she had boating accident and now she is in a wheelchair. So she told me,that she used to travel all over the world,but since her accident,even money is not an issue,she doesn't feel comfortable traveling,because of very little access, and no special hotels. She said I think they went to South France and it was horrible for her. I haven't been anywhere for about 10 years,so I have to evaluate things with my own eyes.
> Hope you had a great weekend and your fabulous events[emoji177]



Thank you girleuro, I did. Will post pics later. 

It's amazing what you can concoct that's tasty and healthy. You must be a genius! I like to think I eat healthily, except for all the coffee I need to keep me going, since I don't get much sleep. My son isn't allergic to gluten, thank god, but has an intolerance that we keep under control quite well. We don't make a big fuss, I cook Gluten free at home, he has the occasional pizza with his friends and knows what he can have and what not. He's almost 15, so pretty reasonable. I also think it's easier to eat well in Europe. Fruit and vegetables are so expensive in the US, it's a shame. 
Traveling in a wheelchair is a challenge, no matter where you go. If you have the means you can hire a driver, which would make a big difference. And the pricier the hotel, the more they go out of their way to meet your demands. 
About your Chanel purchase: it's beautiful! If anyone can pull it off, it's you!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Here's the other dress that I was thinking. I worry the big floral may look dated next year or so. Also, I don't know if I can pull off "loud patterns". Whereas with this one, I think it's more suttle - maybe boring. Then I would have to think how to cover the shoulders....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long wrap dress is made of jersey material: it's soft and confy but it'd be too casual and I worry I would bake inside that dress, it would be too hot!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I bought it, same thoughts. Still, I wonder if I can pull off those patterns.
> 
> Uhm.



I love the floral dress, but I think it's hard to compare the two. The longer sleeves will have you covered, literally, wherever you go. It's decent, but still fun and will work for many occasions, florals don't go out of style and well fitting dresses won't either. If you have second thoughts though you should trust your instincts. If you don't like it now, you won't like to wear it later. If you have anything comparable that you like better, give it back, I'd say. 
The black and white dress is very pretty, I love the lace and the flow. If you think you'd need to cover your arms, you would cover the prettiest part, so again, if it's not perfect?....
I'm so sorry I couldn't be more helpful, but I know you're considering your purchases over and over, so I believe you wouldn't be happy with something less than perfect. 
Have you tried on any of them?


----------



## Marylin

So I thought I'd need three to four different outfits. Thought again. There are two more lunches coming up nest week, Saturday party, Monday reception, possibly another brunch, then I'm leaving for NYC. Unless my boss thinks I have to do more meet and greet stuff before I go. I hardly get any work done...
I've showed you the dirndl for last Thursday, Friday afternoon/early evening I wore this:


----------



## Marylin

And this was last night. Yes, I bought another dress... It was love at first sight, fits like a glove and has a modern twist because of the sleeves. I was afraid I'd look a bit like mother of the bride (even if it wasn't a wedding), but reactions of other guests clearly suggested that I didn't ...
I'm glad I gave in, I'm planning to take this to New York, there are already plans for at least three fancy dinners.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> So I thought I'd need three to four different outfits. Thought again. There are two more lunches coming up nest week, Saturday party, Monday reception, possibly another brunch, then I'm leaving for NYC. Unless my boss thinks I have to do more meet and greet stuff before I go. I hardly get any work done...
> I've showed you the dirndl for last Thursday, Friday afternoon/early evening I wore this:
> View attachment 3683804





Marylin said:


> And this was last night. Yes, I bought another dress... It was love at first sight, fits like a glove and has a modern twist because of the sleeves. I was afraid I'd look a bit like mother of the bride (even if it wasn't a wedding), but reactions of other guests clearly suggested that I didn't ...
> I'm glad I gave in, I'm planning to take this to New York, there are already plans for at least three fancy dinners.
> View attachment 3683810



Wow, just wow, Marylin! Both of these looks are stunning! I have a cold shoulder dress, but no off the shoulder tops or dresses. Your 2 outfits tell me that I need to add at least one off the shoulder look to my closet!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> And this was last night. Yes, I bought another dress... It was love at first sight, fits like a glove and has a modern twist because of the sleeves. I was afraid I'd look a bit like mother of the bride (even if it wasn't a wedding), but reactions of other guests clearly suggested that I didn't ...
> I'm glad I gave in, I'm planning to take this to New York, there are already plans for at least three fancy dinners.
> View attachment 3683810



This is a lovely dress! What is the material? It looks very well made!!!



Marylin said:


> I love the floral dress, but I think it's hard to compare the two. The longer sleeves will have you covered, literally, wherever you go. It's decent, but still fun and will work for many occasions, florals don't go out of style and well fitting dresses won't either. If you have second thoughts though you should trust your instincts. If you don't like it now, you won't like to wear it later. If you have anything comparable that you like better, give it back, I'd say.
> The black and white dress is very pretty, I love the lace and the flow. If you think you'd need to cover your arms, you would cover the prettiest part, so again, if it's not perfect?....
> I'm so sorry I couldn't be more helpful, but I know you're considering your purchases over and over, so I believe you wouldn't be happy with something less than perfect.
> Have you tried on any of them?



You have actually been very helpful! So far, this year I have only bought black, navy and cream items. I should  add some colour or nice patterns into the wardrobe, it would add variety. Still, the base colour of the floral dress is navy...
I was also reading another thread regarding a wedding guest dress and someone rightly pointed out that if the top is white, one could easily be mistaken for the bride when sitting at the table. So, the black and white dress is definitely out for this reason.

The floral dress has been bought online, it was the last one in my size and the price was too good to let it go. Best to  try it on and hear the opinion of the other half and some honest friends. 



Marylin said:


> So I thought I'd need three to four different outfits. Thought again. There are two more lunches coming up nest week, Saturday party, Monday reception, possibly another brunch, then I'm leaving for NYC. Unless my boss thinks I have to do more meet and greet stuff before I go. I hardly get any work done...
> I've showed you the dirndl for last Thursday, Friday afternoon/early evening I wore this:
> View attachment 3683804



Superbusy!!!! Hope you're having a great time! The skirt is fab!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Here's the other dress that I was thinking. I worry the big floral may look dated next year or so. Also, I don't know if I can pull off "loud patterns". Whereas with this one, I think it's more suttle - maybe boring. Then I would have to think how to cover the shoulders....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long wrap dress is made of jersey material: it's soft and confy but it'd be too casual and I worry I would bake inside that dress, it would be too hot!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I bought it, same thoughts. Still, I wonder if I can pull off those patterns.
> 
> Uhm.



Not a fan of this because you would still need more to cover up, and the white top might be frowned upon by others at a wedding. 

Perhaps more searching is needed. You have to love this dress like you did the first one you found. 



Marylin said:


> And this was last night. Yes, I bought another dress... It was love at first sight, fits like a glove and has a modern twist because of the sleeves. I was afraid I'd look a bit like mother of the bride (even if it wasn't a wedding), but reactions of other guests clearly suggested that I didn't ...
> I'm glad I gave in, I'm planning to take this to New York, there are already plans for at least three fancy dinners.
> View attachment 3683810



You must have looked great in this dress!



Marylin said:


> So I thought I'd need three to four different outfits. Thought again. There are two more lunches coming up nest week, Saturday party, Monday reception, possibly another brunch, then I'm leaving for NYC. Unless my boss thinks I have to do more meet and greet stuff before I go. I hardly get any work done...
> I've showed you the dirndl for last Thursday, Friday afternoon/early evening I wore this:
> View attachment 3683804



You're very busy! And this outfit is pretty! Love the color of the top.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Wow, just wow, Marylin! Both of these looks are stunning! I have a cold shoulder dress, but no off the shoulder tops or dresses. Your 2 outfits tell me that I need to add at least one off the shoulder look to my closet!


You do! It's been around for so many seasons now, I think one can't go wrong with off the shoulder tops. I like that everybody can decide for themselves how far to pull it down, so the trend can be appropriate for a casual workday even. What's your 'cold shoulder dress'?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> This is a lovely dress! What is the material? It looks very well made!!!
> 
> 
> You have actually been very helpful! So far, this year I have only bought black, navy and cream items. I should  add some colour or nice patterns into the wardrobe, it would add variety. Still, the base colour of the floral dress is navy...
> I was also reading another thread regarding a wedding guest dress and someone rightly pointed out that if the top is white, one could easily be mistaken for the bride when sitting at the table. So, the black and white dress is definitely out for this reason.
> 
> The floral dress has been bought online, it was the last one in my size and the price was too good to let it go. Best to  try it on and hear the opinion of the other half and some honest friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Superbusy!!!! Hope you're having a great time! The skirt is fab!!!!



Thanks, the dress is mostly polyester, 3% elasthan. It's by iris and ink. I also think it's well made, that's why it fits so well. Also at 160€ there's no reason to complain. 
I hope you'll like the floral dress, once you try it on. It is very pretty, the see through parts are lovely and obviously this is  very trendy, as I've learnt from all the lovely TPF ladies about my Maje dress. Maybe it is time to step up your game and  be a bit more daring about patterns. You can't go wrong with flowers, it's not pucci or etro (both make fantastic patterns I think, but they can be overwhelming). Honest friends are the best critics, husbands sometimes not... at least mine isn't always....
I love dressing up, which girl doesn't, but I'm a bit tired of the endless smiling and smalltalk to important people who think they're god's greatest gift to humanity. I enjoy meeting smart men and women who do an outstanding job. Unfortunately it's not always those who run the company or the network,  but they're often the driving force behind a smart decision or a political success and I love learning from them. 
I've had too much food though and stood around in heels for too long.

I have been sitting around in my Pyjamas all day today though...


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Not a fan of this because you would still need more to cover up, and the white top might be frowned upon by others at a wedding.
> 
> Perhaps more searching is needed. You have to love this dress like you did the first one you found.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have looked great in this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You're very busy! And this outfit is pretty! Love the color of the top.



Thank you bake, you're very kind. My younger son said the dress looks like it was painted on, not sure, if this was a compliment... The Blouse is by Boss, I think it's meant as a business outfit,  so I might try it for a regular workday, once it gets warmer. If it ever does.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you bake, you're very kind. My younger son said the dress looks like it was painted on, not sure, if this was a compliment... The Blouse is by Boss, I think it's meant as a business outfit,  so I might try it for a regular workday, once it gets warmer. If it ever does.



I'd take it as a compliment. To pull off a dress that is fitting is a fantastic thing. 

And that outfit with the blue blouse is a good workday outfit, at least for here. Lol.


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Here's the other dress that I was thinking. I worry the big floral may look dated next year or so. Also, I don't know if I can pull off "loud patterns". Whereas with this one, I think it's more suttle - maybe boring. Then I would have to think how to cover the shoulders....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long wrap dress is made of jersey material: it's soft and confy but it'd be too casual and I worry I would bake inside that dress, it would be too hot!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I bought it, same thoughts. Still, I wonder if I can pull off those patterns.
> 
> Uhm.



MinaAnais I see I would suggest do not get flower print dress,I don't think you really love it,and it might take you of the comfort zone. So maybe you are not ready for it. I don't think that pattern will go out completely of style. Fashion these days is more forgiving,than was 20-30 years ago. But if you don't love it ,don't buy it. Because you might put for one occasion and then don't reach for it anymore. The other dress is pretty. You could wear nice shawl to distract from the white. But again i don't think you like it so much either to say Yes to the dress[emoji12] Maybe you should look for something,that you would be absolutely sure that you would love it. Wedding guest doesn't have to be some kind of very special dress does it? [emoji848] You might need something classy that would fit for various fancy occasions . Sorry for not able to help you. But If anything,I just trying to keep you from making a mistake,and purchasing something that you don't really love it[emoji4][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you girleuro, I did. Will post pics later.
> 
> It's amazing what you can concoct that's tasty and healthy. You must be a genius! I like to think I eat healthily, except for all the coffee I need to keep me going, since I don't get much sleep. My son isn't allergic to gluten, thank god, but has an intolerance that we keep under control quite well. We don't make a big fuss, I cook Gluten free at home, he has the occasional pizza with his friends and knows what he can have and what not. He's almost 15, so pretty reasonable. I also think it's easier to eat well in Europe. Fruit and vegetables are so expensive in the US, it's a shame.
> Traveling in a wheelchair is a challenge, no matter where you go. If you have the means you can hire a driver, which would make a big difference. And the pricier the hotel, the more they go out of their way to meet your demands.
> About your Chanel purchase: it's beautiful! If anyone can pull it off, it's you!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ I don't know if I am genius [emoji41] that's very kind of you[emoji56],but let's say God truly gifted me with those skills [emoji12][emoji56] 
My hubby every time taste something,he is ready to sell recipes [emoji51]Ha ha I told him just bring me a check [emoji6] 
Thank God that your son doesn't have allergy to gluten. So sensitivity is not as bad. And you are so right about Europe. You guys have so much better foods,no GMO's Here they don't want to label so who knows what you are getting 
We need more organic farms here. 
I missed Europe. My parents live 30km from a  big town and they have a lot of land and still growing everything themselves. 
And fruits and vegetables are so different from Europe.Everything is over sweet here [emoji854] 
But things are still changing,and only ,we the ppl,dictating those changes I remember 14 years ago,it was not much healthy foods on the shelves and now even big corporations realized that ppl want and if they don't change,they will lose money. 
I know it's going to be a challenge for my hubby to travel to Europe,even with all the funds that he needs, that's why I think that he should get the treatments first. We have some hospitals of course only cash,that they can re-wire all the missing nerves, and ppl can recover 
Also there are so much technology these days, like robotic legs,chip in spine that makes those legs move. So he should get better first and then travel,but he is stubborn,let's say type A personality. And boy his faith ,I need still to learn from him. He can bring things to his life by saying positive things and imagining them. He says to me every day it's all energy. You can invite good things or bad things,only by the way you think. He is the one who is Genius in our family [emoji51] he reaches worlds,that ppl don't even know that it exist[emoji849] Ha ha Sometimes I think that he is not from this planet  [emoji51] 
He said that I have special powers and if I would not be so vain and emotional,I would activate them[emoji15] 
Well he shouldn't be complaining,i started with attracting Chanel and it works [emoji51][emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So I thought I'd need three to four different outfits. Thought again. There are two more lunches coming up nest week, Saturday party, Monday reception, possibly another brunch, then I'm leaving for NYC. Unless my boss thinks I have to do more meet and greet stuff before I go. I hardly get any work done...
> I've showed you the dirndl for last Thursday, Friday afternoon/early evening I wore this:
> View attachment 3683804



Aww I love this outfit. Very beautiful colors [emoji7]So spring [emoji274] and very elegant and all accessories fabulous [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And this was last night. Yes, I bought another dress... It was love at first sight, fits like a glove and has a modern twist because of the sleeves. I was afraid I'd look a bit like mother of the bride (even if it wasn't a wedding), but reactions of other guests clearly suggested that I didn't ...
> I'm glad I gave in, I'm planning to take this to New York, there are already plans for at least three fancy dinners.
> View attachment 3683810



Love love this Marilyn [emoji173]️ You can't go wrong with LBD Very classy with touch of sexiness love that is off the shoulders and sleeves voila adds very interesting unexpected detail 
Now how in the world,you were thinking that you would look like mother of the bride [emoji848]? Its screams elegance and sophistication,without trying hard and again love all the look. And it's so great length Accessories,(Chanel necklace,shoes.Very well put together Did you wear your hair up or down? [emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Love love this Marilyn [emoji173]️ You can't go wrong with LBD Very classy with touch of sexiness love that is off the shoulders and sleeves voila adds very interesting unexpected detail
> Now how in the world,you were thinking that you would look like mother of the bride [emoji848]? Its screams elegance and sophistication,without trying hard and again love all the look. And it's so great length Accessories,(Chanel necklace,shoes.Very well put together Did you wear your hair up or down? [emoji177]


Thank you girleuro, I should start really wanting more sleep, maybe all of a sudden my day gets 30 hours.. maybe your DH has an idea .
Thanks for your compliments, you're very kind. I wore my hair up with the off the shoulder tops, I like to think it makes me look taller and distracts from my less attractive features. Plus, the necklaces don't get caught in my hair.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you girleuro, I should start really wanting more sleep, maybe all of a sudden my day gets 30 hours.. maybe your DH has an idea .
> Thanks for your compliments, you're very kind. I wore my hair up with the off the shoulder tops, I like to think it makes me look taller and distracts from my less attractive features. Plus, the necklaces don't get caught in my hair.



Ha ha Marilyn I don't think my DH can't help you with that [emoji4] He doesn't sleep much himself. Now I love to sleep. Are you having problems to sleep [emoji42] or just not enough time for your busy schedule. If you have problem with sleeping,then lavender tea or even lavender lotion calms you down. Also it's great,just please don't laugh, it's at night to put pieces of onions in your socks. It adjust chakras, and help you relax . And of course you might need to limit your coffee [emoji853] 
If you need more energy a piece of dark chocolate, (I know you don't like,but maybe chocolate drink),also vegan protein smoothie with ginger can give you great energy, or Moringa (it's very powerful plant,it cleans liver,detox body) I like a tea it's just enough for me and gives great energy.Has a nice taste. Just don't drink at night then would be no sleep 
And one more not sure if you know about it,but it helps with all the problems-blood pressure,weight loss,energy. I absolutely love it
It's Raw Unpasteurized Apple Cider Vinegar. It's fermented so it's very healthy.
It's sour . I mix shot of vinegar, 1.5parts of water and 2-2.5 parts of seltzer water,in 1L bottle stevia sweetened and it's sparkly like soda with little sourish taste. It's delicious [emoji39] 
Back to fashion I agree hair up is great with open shoulders it does elongates I like your necklace look,but sometimes I like to switch look and instead of necklace wear long earrings sometimes sparkly.sometimes dramatic ones with color [emoji12] on other thought no dramatic ones for this look. But long ones ,slim ,not round would be nice [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> You do! It's been around for so many seasons now, I think one can't go wrong with off the shoulder tops. I like that everybody can decide for themselves how far to pull it down, so the trend can be appropriate for a casual workday even. What's your 'cold shoulder dress'?



The "cold shoulder dress" is my ALC silk. Shameful that I haven't worn it yet, but I will. 


Not me, but this is the dress. [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> The "cold shoulder dress" is my ALC silk. Shameful that I haven't worn it yet, but I will.
> View attachment 3684344
> 
> Not me, but this is the dress. [emoji6]



It's beautiful Mimmy [emoji7]We hope to see soon the pics of you wearing this lovely dress[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> It's beautiful Mimmy [emoji7]We hope to see soon the pics of you wearing this lovely dress[emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you, girleuro! Just need the right event to wear it to. [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, girleuro! Just need the right event to wear it to. [emoji6]



Mimmy we are living in the tropical climate,so you don't need a special event you can wear for beautiful evening dinner by the Ocean [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The "cold shoulder dress" is my ALC silk. Shameful that I haven't worn it yet, but I will.
> View attachment 3684344
> 
> Not me, but this is the dress. [emoji6]



Very pretty! I agree with girleuro, there's no need for an event, it will be perfect for a night out!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Ha ha Marilyn I don't think my DH can't help you with that [emoji4] He doesn't sleep much himself. Now I love to sleep. Are you having problems to sleep [emoji42] or just not enough time for your busy schedule. If you have problem with sleeping,then lavender tea or even lavender lotion calms you down. Also it's great,just please don't laugh, it's at night to put pieces of onions in your socks. It adjust chakras, and help you relax . And of course you might need to limit your coffee [emoji853]
> If you need more energy a piece of dark chocolate, (I know you don't like,but maybe chocolate drink),also vegan protein smoothie with ginger can give you great energy, or Moringa (it's very powerful plant,it cleans liver,detox body) I like a tea it's just enough for me and gives great energy.Has a nice taste. Just don't drink at night then would be no sleep
> And one more not sure if you know about it,but it helps with all the problems-blood pressure,weight loss,energy. I absolutely love it
> It's Raw Unpasteurized Apple Cider Vinegar. It's fermented so it's very healthy.
> It's sour . I mix shot of vinegar, 1.5parts of water and 2-2.5 parts of seltzer water,in 1L bottle stevia sweetened and it's sparkly like soda with little sourish taste. It's delicious [emoji39]
> Back to fashion I agree hair up is great with open shoulders it does elongates I like your necklace look,but sometimes I like to switch look and instead of necklace wear long earrings sometimes sparkly.sometimes dramatic ones with color [emoji12] on other thought no dramatic ones for this look. But long ones ,slim ,not round would be nice [emoji4][emoji177]


Thank you for your answer. I know a bit about herbal remedies and use a few frequently. It's not insomnia that keeps me awake, it's more having to get up at 3 a.m. a couple times a week. I'm not a morning person! I will definitely try out the apple vinegar, I've heard so much about it. 
Yes, I do need long earrings, I was actually debating a visit to the Chanel boutique....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you for your answer. I know a bit about herbal remedies and use a few frequently. It's not insomnia that keeps me awake, it's more having to get up at 3 a.m. a couple times a week. I'm not a morning person! I will definitely try out the apple vinegar, I've heard so much about it.
> Yes, I do need long earrings, I was actually debating a visit to the Chanel boutique....



Chanel earrings sounds wonderful,Marilyn [emoji4] I like those from this year.Its  three circles of different dimensions and they are about 2.5inches long,encrusted with sparkly stones,but it's not too sparkly They are gorgeous.Its on my wish list ,specially if I am planning to get that black skirt with Lace inserts. Or with any other my black dresses. 
I haven't go to Chanel,but I saw them on resale market .You know here in US,it's a great resale market.I know some women have to have the latest collections, [emoji849] and they look down on resale market, But my philosophy,well I don't get paid to advertise any brands,I don't work for them, so all I worry is about my finances,not theirs. And I also think Chanel is timeless and if I can get amazing deals,from earlier years collections or even this year collections,so why not .Even my situation is about to change,I still love some collections from earlier years more than latest. So I don't mind have both worlds. 
I love luxury,but I like to be economical too,if I can[emoji12] haha 
Well after all I have degree in economics [emoji12][emoji177][emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3685241

Here is a picture of the earrings only I saw them in silver color. I know earlier this month,I saw them also in gold color 
Aren't they lovely [emoji4]?


----------



## susieserb

What's the B word!! Oh yea...the one I NEED to adhere to ugh.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Chanel earrings sounds wonderful,Marilyn [emoji4] I like those from this year.Its  three circles of different dimensions and they are about 2.5inches long,encrusted with sparkly stones,but it's not too sparkly They are gorgeous.Its on my wish list ,specially if I am planning to get that black skirt with Lace inserts. Or with any other my black dresses.
> I haven't go to Chanel,but I saw them on resale market .You know here in US,it's a great resale market.I know some women have to have the latest collections, [emoji849] and they look down on resale market, But my philosophy,well I don't get paid to advertise any brands,I don't work for them, so all I worry is about my finances,not theirs. And I also think Chanel is timeless and if I can get amazing deals,from earlier years collections or even this year collections,so why not .Even my situation is about to change,I still love some collections from earlier years more than latest. So I don't mind have both worlds.
> I love luxury,but I like to be economical too,if I can[emoji12] haha
> Well after all I have degree in economics [emoji12][emoji177][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685241
> 
> Here is a picture of the earrings only I saw them in silver color. I know earlier this month,I saw them also in gold color
> Aren't they lovely [emoji4]?


Can't see the picture, but the three circles are the ones I had in mind.


----------



## Marylin

susieserb said:


> What's the B word!! Oh yea...the one I NEED to adhere to ugh.


Sorry, my English isn't good enough. Could you elaborate, please?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Can't see the picture, but the three circles are the ones I had in mind.





Ha ha I guess we think alike 
I attached again picture not sure what is happening  why picture disappeared [emoji849]
These definitely on my wish list in silver or in gold. I actually like them more in gold. [emoji4] Hopefully they will find me too,after the Chanel Lace inserts skirt finds me first[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

susieserb said:


> What's the B word!! Oh yea...the one I NEED to adhere to ugh.



I am not understanding either ??[emoji849][emoji177] could you explain please [emoji56]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Sorry, my English isn't good enough. Could you elaborate, please?





girleuro said:


> I am not understanding either ??[emoji849][emoji177] could you explain please [emoji56]


I think maybe she means Ban?


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I think maybe she means Ban?



I thought "ban" or "budget", as in the title of this thread?


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I thought "ban" or "budget", as in the title of this thread?



Ah[emoji849] ,Thank you Mimmy,now it's totally makes sense [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I think maybe she means Ban?



Silly me[emoji849],could not figure it out [emoji51]Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## susieserb

girleuro said:


> I am not understanding either ??[emoji849][emoji177] could you explain please [emoji56]


The B word is A BUDGET LOL; the title of this thread has to do with sticking to a budget.


----------



## girleuro

susieserb said:


> The B word is A BUDGET LOL; the title of this thread has to do with sticking to a budget.



I know susieserb, [emoji177]silly me [emoji854] [emoji51] I couldn't figure it out,but Mimmy and eggtartapproved got it right [emoji4] ha ha 
And yes it's the word that it's hard to stick to[emoji12] lol


----------



## susieserb

girleuro said:


> I know susieserb, [emoji177]silly me [emoji854] [emoji51] I couldn't figure it out,but Mimmy and eggtartapproved got it right [emoji4] ha ha
> And yes it's the word that it's hard to stick to[emoji12] lol


There's that OTHER B word!! Didn't want that confusion!!!


----------



## girleuro

susieserb said:


> There's that OTHER B word!! Didn't want that confusion!!!



Ha ha [emoji51] susieserb I love your sense of humor [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> View attachment 3686521
> 
> Ha ha I guess we think alike
> I attached again picture not sure what is happening  why picture disappeared [emoji849]
> These definitely on my wish list in silver or in gold. I actually like them more in gold. [emoji4] Hopefully they will find me too,after the Chanel Lace inserts skirt finds me first[emoji12]


Those are the ones! Thank god it's May...


----------



## Marylin

susieserb said:


> The B word is A BUDGET LOL; the title of this thread has to do with sticking to a budget.



You're so right, stupid me...
It's so hard to B good!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You're so right, stupid me...
> It's so hard to B good!



Haha Marilyn you are not alone [emoji854] i couldn't figure either [emoji12]I guess that B word is not truly in my heart [emoji23][emoji12][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## susieserb

I don't know if you all can see this precious video (pulled off of FB?


----------



## eggtartapproved

susieserb said:


> There's that OTHER B word!! Didn't want that confusion!!!



Just as bad haha


----------



## eggtartapproved

susieserb said:


> I don't know if you all can see this precious video (pulled off of FB?




So cute haha


----------



## Marylin

susieserb said:


> I don't know if you all can see this precious video (pulled off of FB?



She's going to be a star. She'll never have to think about keeping within a budget!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> View attachment 3686521
> 
> Ha ha I guess we think alike
> I attached again picture not sure what is happening  why picture disappeared [emoji849]
> These definitely on my wish list in silver or in gold. I actually like them more in gold. [emoji4] Hopefully they will find me too,after the Chanel Lace inserts skirt finds me first[emoji12]


I was at the boutique yesterday. They're sold out. They did have similar ones with only one loop, which I didn't like and which made me reconsider my first choice. They're cute, but a bit too sparkly for me and too pink. They don't fit into my wardrobe. This though fits perfectly...


----------



## Marylin

Last night's outfit. Can't go wrong with black.



I'm debating whether to wear the navy blue dress one more time tonight, but I'm not sure if some of the people who saw me in it last time, might be there today.


----------



## Marylin

This is how I would style the dress tonight, maybe?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is how I would style the dress tonight, maybe?
> View attachment 3690167



Beautiful looks Marilyn. I like those earrings.I think that silver accessories going to be very nice and it does change the outfit look.Have a great time [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Last night's outfit. Can't go wrong with black.
> View attachment 3690162
> 
> I'm debating whether to wear the navy blue dress one more time tonight, but I'm not sure if some of the people who saw me in it last time, might be there today.


You are right; you can't go wrong with black. Beautiful outfit!


Marylin said:


> This is how I would style the dress tonight, maybe?
> View attachment 3690167


I like the silver accessories, Marylin. That clutch; love. [emoji173]️ Changes the look, imo.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies, I need to leave in a few minutes and I'm wearing the navy dress just like I showed you. I wish I was as carefree as my assistant who almost all the times she came wore the same black pant suit. It's pretty and she looks great in it. She has to take big briefcases or bags, she has tons of those and changes the look with shoes and bags. Sometimes adds a scarf. I told her she should wear more color, she said she won't until I do. 
 Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Marylin

Boy, I'm tired. Had a better time than expected last night and came home pretty late. Wasn't easy getting ready this morning...
This is what I wore for lunch. It's been raining all day, so the shoes weren't the best choice. But they're chunky enough to step over the puddles. 


After this it's only tomorrow's big event, than I'm done!  At least for a while. I hope.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Great event outfits you put together, Marylin!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Great event outfits you put together, Marylin!


Thanks eggtart. Unfortunately I didn't quite manage to shop my wardrobe, I bought two dresses, the navy one and the black Maje I've reserved for tomorrow. I didn't buy shoes, though, so at least I shopped my shoe wardrobe.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Boy, I'm tired. Had a better time than expected last night and came home pretty late. Wasn't easy getting ready this morning...
> This is what I wore for lunch. It's been raining all day, so the shoes weren't the best choice. But they're chunky enough to step over the puddles.
> View attachment 3691576
> 
> After this it's only tomorrow's big event, than I'm done!  At least for a while. I hope.



Beautiful outfit Marilyn[emoji4][emoji177] But the most important that you are having a great time![emoji41] Enjoy [emoji847][emoji120]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks eggtart. Unfortunately I didn't quite manage to shop my wardrobe, I bought two dresses, the navy one and the black Maje I've reserved for tomorrow. I didn't buy shoes, though, so at least I shopped my shoe wardrobe.



That's still pretty good! 

Love all your event outfits!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin, you've put together some beautiful outfits! Can't wait to see how you styled the Maje dress. 

Although we are trying to shop our closets, it's always fun and sometimes necessary to buy new things. [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Thank you all, and thanks for your help and opinions! It's really great to have someone to bounce ideas back and forth with. I felt comfortable in all my outfits. 
This is how I styled the Maje dress last night. The pics aren that great, I'm afraid.
The nicest compliment I got was from one of the girls of the catering staff who walked up to me to tell me that she found my dress was so pretty. I thought that was really cute.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you all, and thanks for your help and opinions! It's really great to have someone to bounce ideas back and forth with. I felt comfortable in all my outfits.
> This is how I styled the Maje dress last night. The pics aren that great, I'm afraid.
> The nicest compliment I got was from one of the girls of the catering staff who walked up to me to tell me that she found my dress was so pretty. I thought that was really cute.
> View attachment 3693086
> View attachment 3693087
> View attachment 3693088



Very nice Marilyn and it fits you so great[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you all, and thanks for your help and opinions! It's really great to have someone to bounce ideas back and forth with. I felt comfortable in all my outfits.
> This is how I styled the Maje dress last night. The pics aren that great, I'm afraid.
> The nicest compliment I got was from one of the girls of the catering staff who walked up to me to tell me that she found my dress was so pretty. I thought that was really cute.
> View attachment 3693086
> View attachment 3693087
> View attachment 3693088



Really lovely, Marylin! I love the way that you styled your look. [emoji7] This dress is a great wardrobe addition.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you all, and thanks for your help and opinions! It's really great to have someone to bounce ideas back and forth with. I felt comfortable in all my outfits.
> This is how I styled the Maje dress last night. The pics aren that great, I'm afraid.
> The nicest compliment I got was from one of the girls of the catering staff who walked up to me to tell me that she found my dress was so pretty. I thought that was really cute.
> View attachment 3693086
> View attachment 3693087
> View attachment 3693088



Love how both the shoes and dress were made for each other.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Very nice Marilyn and it fits you so great[emoji4][emoji177]


Thanks girleuro. Isn't fit the most important feature?



Mimmy said:


> Really lovely, Marylin! I love the way that you styled your look. [emoji7] This dress is a great wardrobe addition.



That's how I justified the purchase, Mimmy. As you know I can be very creative about that. I hope to be able to wear it a lot during holiday season!



bakeacookie said:


> Love how both the shoes and dress were made for each other.



Funny, isn't it. The shoes are about 6 years old and the most comfortable heels I have. Ruined the heel on the cobblestone in my town, they're getting repaired right now.


----------



## Marylin

Next challenge: packing for New York. I'm confident about my casual outfits for walking around a lot and spending all day in my favorite museums (and some stores ). I'm a bit at a loss though about how many fancy clothes to bring. I don't know yet if I have to dress up once or 5 times for dinner with DH's team, there might even be the occasional lunch to attend. I won't even tell you how many shoes I'm intending to pack.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Next challenge: packing for New York. I'm confident about my casual outfits for walking around a lot and spending all day in my favorite museums (and some stores ). I'm a bit at a loss though about how many fancy clothes to bring. I don't know yet if I have to dress up once or 5 times for dinner with DH's team, there might even be the occasional lunch to attend. I won't even tell you how many shoes I'm intending to pack.



Aww how exciting packing for the trip Marilyn [emoji4]Well I think you should bring more outfits for those special dinners. But on the other thought,if you don't bring enough,it always great excuse to buy something new[emoji12] You know me,I like that[emoji51],but that would be not what we should be doing [emoji848][emoji854][emoji177] Have a great and safe trip! [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww how exciting packing for the trip Marilyn [emoji4]Well I think you should bring more outfits for those special dinners. But on the other thought,if you don't bring enough,it always great excuse to buy something new[emoji12] You know me,I like that[emoji51],but that would be not what we should be doing [emoji848][emoji854][emoji177] Have a great and safe trip! [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


Girleuro, do not enable me! I've bought two dresses recently, I really need to stay put. Unfortunately the black Maje is so heavy and stiff, I don't want to squeeze it into a suitcase. I really want to come prepared. Last time I underpacked and ended up having to buy black heels and had to run to make it to Carnegie Hall all exhausted with only minutes to spare in shoes that aren't comfortable. I'm not going to repeat that mistake. I know it's a virtue to travel light,  but I'm not limited on bags and will only have to handle them in the airport. So where is that huge LV trunk when you need one?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girleuro, do not enable me! I've bought two dresses recently, I really need to stay put. Unfortunately the black Maje is so heavy and stiff, I don't want to squeeze it into a suitcase. I really want to come prepared. Last time I underpacked and ended up having to buy black heels and had to run to make it to Carnegie Hall all exhausted with only minutes to spare in shoes that aren't comfortable. I'm not going to repeat that mistake. I know it's a virtue to travel light,  but I'm not limited on bags and will only have to handle them in the airport. So where is that huge LV trunk when you need one?



Haha [emoji51] Marilyn,who me enabling you? no [emoji12] [emoji133][emoji56] 
And agree shoes that's not what you want to wear first time out,not knowing how comfortable they are [emoji849] and when shoes uncomfortable then you can't enjoy the evening....all you think how fast can take them off. I've been there actually was so bad that I walked barefoot and didn't care what anyone thought [emoji51][emoji23][emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Girleuro, do not enable me! I've bought two dresses recently, I really need to stay put. Unfortunately the black Maje is so heavy and stiff, I don't want to squeeze it into a suitcase. I really want to come prepared. Last time I underpacked and ended up having to buy black heels and had to run to make it to Carnegie Hall all exhausted with only minutes to spare in shoes that aren't comfortable. I'm not going to repeat that mistake. I know it's a virtue to travel light,  but I'm not limited on bags and will only have to handle them in the airport. So where is that huge LV trunk when you need one?



Since you actually have events, definitely take advantage of the luggage you are allowed to carry!! 

Though, you do always have the best finds in NY! Haha.


----------



## Marylin

Travel outfit.
Boring but foolproof. 




I'm relying on my old travel companion, my Bogner bag with a zillion pockets and one long strap and two handles and will not doubt this bag again.  
How come it's raining cats and dogs every time I arrive in New York? It was pouring down like crazy when I got in from the airport and was freezing cold. Up on the 44th floor it looked like the ac had made raindrops into snow. And to think I had left on a sunny warm day...
Fortunately it cleared up into a beautiful day and I hope I can put the cold weather outfit away.


----------



## Marylin

It's getting warmer! It's supposed to be even hot tomorrow. Dinner last night was not that formal and within walking distance. So I wore the only pair of heels I brought. Stil can't believe what a steal they were. Saw the same ones at Saks for about four times  more than what I paid.


----------



## Marylin

I think I won't really go shopping here. I was at Uniqlo to get sweatpants, because I was so cold and did a quick browse through Anthropologie. But all the designers I like are so much more expensive in the US. I miss the quirky American style I used to find here, it seems like everything that's not expensive, is awfully cheap looking. I saw my black  Maje dress that I bought for the last work reception for 570 $! I payed 295€ which even with the exchange rate as it is, is still 270€/$ less.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin - have fun!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin - have fun!!


Thanks eggtart, I am having fun!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I think I won't really go shopping here. I was at Uniqlo to get sweatpants, because I was so cold and did a quick browse through Anthropologie. But all the designers I like are so much more expensive in the US. I miss the quirky American style I used to find here, it seems like everything that's not expensive, is awfully cheap looking. I saw my black  Maje dress that I bought for the last work reception for 570 $! I payed 295€ which even with the exchange rate as it is, is still 270€/$ less.



The only brands I found cheaper in the US are American brands. Anything European/Asian is more expensive here, unless it's on sale where it kinda drops close to the item's home country price. 

But it's okay if you aren't going shopping! It's still a great trip, and you still have a fantastic wardrobe!


----------



## Marylin

Last night's outfit. Asian food. I ate too much. Thankfully the blouse is very forgiving.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> The only brands I found cheaper in the US are American brands. Anything European/Asian is more expensive here, unless it's on sale where it kinda drops close to the item's home country price.
> 
> But it's okay if you aren't going shopping! It's still a great trip, and you still have a fantastic wardrobe!


Thank you bake! That's nice of you to say.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Last night's outfit. Asian food. I ate too much. Thankfully the blouse is very forgiving.
> View attachment 3701573



Great outfit, Marylin! Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## Marylin

Can't escape even when on vacation. I was two streets from Times Square when these poor people got run over by a car. It's terrible. Yes, it might have been an accident, but to see so much police and black SUVs rushing to the scene and to feel the panic (again) got to me. I know I should get used to the  feeling, but I'm quite shocked. And to  think about all the times I took my boys to that exact spot. And we had dinner very close to it last night.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Can't escape even when on vacation. I was two streets from Times Square when these poor people got run over by a car. It's terrible. Yes, it might have been an accident, but to see so much police and black SUVs rushing to the scene and to feel the panic (again) got to me. I know I should get used to the  feeling, but I'm quite shocked. And to  think about all the times I took my boys to that exact spot. And we had dinner very close to it last night.



Glad to hear you're safe at least!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Can't escape even when on vacation. I was two streets from Times Square when these poor people got run over by a car. It's terrible. Yes, it might have been an accident, but to see so much police and black SUVs rushing to the scene and to feel the panic (again) got to me. I know I should get used to the  feeling, but I'm quite shocked. And to  think about all the times I took my boys to that exact spot. And we had dinner very close to it last night.



I am sorry to hear about this, Marylin. I'm glad you're safe!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Last night's outfit. Asian food. I ate too much. Thankfully the blouse is very forgiving.
> View attachment 3701573


love the blues!



Marylin said:


> Can't escape even when on vacation. I was two streets from Times Square when these poor people got run over by a car. It's terrible. Yes, it might have been an accident, but to see so much police and black SUVs rushing to the scene and to feel the panic (again) got to me. I know I should get used to the  feeling, but I'm quite shocked. And to  think about all the times I took my boys to that exact spot. And we had dinner very close to it last night.


so sorry to hear about that. I'm glad to know you are safe though.


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies!  I've not been posting much -- I've been stuck working too much, traveling too much, and also sulking because we put our house on the market and it is not selling.  So, not in such a good mood.  As part of the house staging effort, I basically put away half of my shoes, and much of my clothing.  I've been living in this barren closet for two months.  Last weekend, after our last open house, I went upstairs and opened boxes and suitcases and shopped in my own wardrobe.  It was fun!  I pulled on a pair of Armani slacks I'd bought in 2008...and they fit, magically, and even looked good!  Somehow these styles keep cycling in.  I also added a patent hot pink pair of Jimmy Choos back into my closet.  So, it was a nice effort to not spend much money and to make me feel like I had something "new".   

I hope all the rest of you have been well.  Anyone have their eye on anything for the upcoming sales?  I did order a pair of orange suede Jimmy Choos that will be 40% off at Nordstroms.  My last pair of orange heels snapped about 2 years ago, and I hadn't replaced them.  I'm also jonesing for pretty makeup to lift my spirits....when I know darned well that happiness/contentment comes from within.  =)


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's getting warmer! It's supposed to be even hot tomorrow. Dinner last night was not that formal and within walking distance. So I wore the only pair of heels I brought. Stil can't believe what a steal they were. Saw the same ones at Saks for about four times  more than what I paid.
> 
> View attachment 3700598



Love your not formal outfit Marilyn it would be simple classy ,but those shoes and Chanel bag adds that touch umph[emoji41] Beautiful Enjoy your time and I hope no more rain or cold weather [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies!  I've not been posting much -- I've been stuck working too much, traveling too much, and also sulking because we put our house on the market and it is not selling.  So, not in such a good mood.  As part of the house staging effort, I basically put away half of my shoes, and much of my clothing.  I've been living in this barren closet for two months.  Last weekend, after our last open house, I went upstairs and opened boxes and suitcases and shopped in my own wardrobe.  It was fun!  I pulled on a pair of Armani slacks I'd bought in 2008...and they fit, magically, and even looked good!  Somehow these styles keep cycling in.  I also added a patent hot pink pair of Jimmy Choos back into my closet.  So, it was a nice effort to not spend much money and to make me feel like I had something "new".
> 
> I hope all the rest of you have been well.  Anyone have their eye on anything for the upcoming sales?  I did order a pair of orange suede Jimmy Choos that will be 40% off at Nordstroms.  My last pair of orange heels snapped about 2 years ago, and I hadn't replaced them.  I'm also jonesing for pretty makeup to lift my spirits....when I know darned well that happiness/contentment comes from within.  =)



 Love when that happens: when you open a box or a closet or bring back your summer or winter wardrobe and stumble upon a piece you forgot and suddenly fall back in love with! Wonderful, you're doing a great job shopping your wardrobe and planning your next purchase. Don't worry about not having sold your house yet. Maybe the effort of having to be patient is just what you needed. Somebody will find it, just like you found your old treasures!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Love your not formal outfit Marilyn it would be simple classy ,but those shoes and Chanel bag adds that touch umph[emoji41] Beautiful Enjoy your time and I hope no more rain or cold weather [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


Thanks girleuro, I took a lot of Chanel and found that it made every outfit special.


----------



## Marylin

I think I posted this or something similar already. Despite its glamour, this outfit is very comfortable, I also wore comfortable shoes to walk to a broadway play we saw Friday night: Kevin Kline in Present Laughter. It was outstanding, hilariously funny and light and fluffy, which we all know is the most difficult to achieve.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I think I posted this or something similar already. Despite its glamour, this outfit is very comfortable, I also wore comfortable shoes to walk to a broadway play we saw Friday night: Kevin Kline in Present Laughter. It was outstanding, hilariously funny and light and fluffy, which we all know is the most difficult to achieve.
> View attachment 3705863



Oh yes you posted. It's absolutely gorgeous and great for the Broadway .Its great to hear that you are having great time [emoji133]Love theaters I missed Europe. We used to go to Opera and Ballet theaters very often. Actually we had tradition to see a play on New Year Evening as well [emoji17] And it's always a great occasion to dress up [emoji12] One of my dreams is to visit all the most luxurious theaters of the world [emoji120][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies!  I've not been posting much -- I've been stuck working too much, traveling too much, and also sulking because we put our house on the market and it is not selling.  So, not in such a good mood.  As part of the house staging effort, I basically put away half of my shoes, and much of my clothing.  I've been living in this barren closet for two months.  Last weekend, after our last open house, I went upstairs and opened boxes and suitcases and shopped in my own wardrobe.  It was fun!  I pulled on a pair of Armani slacks I'd bought in 2008...and they fit, magically, and even looked good!  Somehow these styles keep cycling in.  I also added a patent hot pink pair of Jimmy Choos back into my closet.  So, it was a nice effort to not spend much money and to make me feel like I had something "new".
> 
> I hope all the rest of you have been well.  Anyone have their eye on anything for the upcoming sales?  I did order a pair of orange suede Jimmy Choos that will be 40% off at Nordstroms.  My last pair of orange heels snapped about 2 years ago, and I hadn't replaced them.  I'm also jonesing for pretty makeup to lift my spirits....when I know darned well that happiness/contentment comes from within.  =)



How great that you found in your own closet forgotten treasures [emoji847] 
Eureka!!![emoji51]
Maybe we should all more often pack things in the boxes [emoji12] maybe that's the way it will stop us from shopping anywhere else[emoji848] hmm
Sorry about your not sold yet house. It will sell. I know how it feels. I am waiting impatiently for my major life changes and last week supposed to be it,but not yet[emoji30] and honestly I think that my disappointment gave me crazy migraine. I mean it was something like I never felt before I couldn't hold in anything for 3 days,even water. Had to go to ER. Now just started feeling better. So in conclusion stress and worries just hurt us...
Just try not to think about it, and it will happens.Sometimes our worries and fears hold us from success. 
Haha I talk a lot ,but I need to take my own advice and stop worrying and like my hubby says you have to enjoy the process and not to think just about the final results uh ? He always has a lot Of to say [emoji15] 
About shopping,I haven't bought nothing new this month yet. But I do planning /plotting [emoji19]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> How great that you found in your own closet forgotten treasures [emoji847]
> Eureka!!![emoji51]
> Maybe we should all more often pack things in the boxes [emoji12] maybe that's the way it will stop us from shopping anywhere else[emoji848] hmm
> Sorry about your not sold yet house. It will sell. I know how it feels. I am waiting impatiently for my major life changes and last week supposed to be it,but not yet[emoji30] and honestly I think that my disappointment gave me crazy migraine. I mean it was something like I never felt before I couldn't hold in anything for 3 days,even water. Had to go to ER. Now just started feeling better. So in conclusion stress and worries just hurt us...
> Just try not to think about it, and it will happens.Sometimes our worries and fears hold us from success.
> Haha I talk a lot ,but I need to take my own advice and stop worrying and like my hubby says you have to enjoy the process and not to think just about the final results uh ? He always has a lot Of to say [emoji15]
> About shopping,I haven't bought nothing new this month yet. But I do planning /plotting [emoji19]


Oh my, poor you. I know how these migraines feel, they are the worst. And I know they can be triggered by worries and stress. If others say not to worry, it just doesn't help, does it? If I'm lucky I get better when the sun goes down and I usually try to think happy thoughts if I'm able to think at all. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better!


----------



## bakeacookie

So I had gone a little crazy in the past two weeks with a cashmere cape, Ferragamo Varas, and Tory Burch flats.
I adore the first two. A bit hesitant on the Tory Burch, because it's not a brand I typically wear. But they're so comfy. Reviews have been pretty good on them, and I got a great price for them.

I go to Hawaii next week, so I know I will be going shopping. Should I wait to see what shopping in Hawaii yields or just return the flats now?

ETA: totally blew my budget. pretty much banned until my birthday.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh my, poor you. I know how these migraines feel, they are the worst. And I know they can be triggered by worries and stress. If others say not to worry, it just doesn't help, does it? If I'm lucky I get better when the sun goes down and I usually try to think happy thoughts if I'm able to think at all. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ I guess now I need start going back to acupuncture to take care of migraines [emoji853]
Not excited last few months had to spend quite a bit of money on natural doctor,and it was planned for shopping [emoji30] 
Oh well what can you do


----------



## Mimmy

All too often there are horrible acts of violence occurring in the world. I hope that everyone is safe, and just trying to stay as positive as is possible given the circumstances. 

I hope you, your family and friends are okay, MinaAnais, and all who are in the UK.


----------



## Mimmy

@bakeacookie It sounds like you are on the fence about the TB's. If the only thing that is holding you back is the brand, I can recommend them too. My cobalt blue, suede ones are comfortable, versatile and one of my most complimented shoes. 

The nude color you bought seems like it would be a good wardrobe staple. If you would prefer another brand though, it might be better to just go ahead and return them. I am sure that a lot of shopping awaits you in Hawaii. [emoji6]

@girleuro I am sorry to hear about your migraines. I hope that they improve soon, and that the good changes that you are anticipating happen quickly!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> All too often there are horrible acts of violence occurring in the world. I hope that everyone is safe, and just trying to stay as positive as is possible given the circumstances.
> 
> I hope you, your family and friends are okay, MinaAnais, and all who are in the UK.


It has become a sad habit to ask around if everybody we care for is well and safe. How terrible that so many children were killed and hurt this time. I'm about to cancel our trip to Paris for good. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> So I had gone a little crazy in the past two weeks with a cashmere cape, Ferragamo Varas, and Tory Burch flats.
> I adore the first two. A bit hesitant on the Tory Burch, because it's not a brand I typically wear. But they're so comfy. Reviews have been pretty good on them, and I got a great price for them.
> 
> I go to Hawaii next week, so I know I will be going shopping. Should I wait to see what shopping in Hawaii yields or just return the flats now?
> 
> ETA: totally blew my budget. pretty much banned until my birthday.


Would you mind sharing a pic of your new flats? is the brand really a problem? If they're pretty and comfortable, does it matter if they're Tory Burch or Target? Maybe it's time to broaden your horizon brand wise. The other question would be if you really need another pair of flats at all. 
I'd love to go to Hawaii. So envious! Please keep us posted on your trip!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ I guess now I need start going back to acupuncture to take care of migraines [emoji853]
> Not excited last few months had to spend quite a bit of money on natural doctor,and it was planned for shopping [emoji30]
> Oh well what can you do


In the end, health is always more rewarding as you know only too well. I've been sending my oldest to an alternative practioner for quite some time and it does help. I'm so glad he's open to that kind of treatment and doesn't just ask for ibuprofen every time something is out of the ordinary. 
Are you doing any better?


----------



## Marylin

Shoes. I know. I shouldn't have. But I was at nine west and I do need some smaller heels and then I went to Ann Taylor and bought the perfect skirt and it was on sale and so were the shoes. And we don't have these two brands at home. So...


----------



## Marylin

Oh and this is the skirt. It works so well with the red shoes and a navy top.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> @bakeacookie It sounds like you are on the fence about the TB's. If the only thing that is holding you back is the brand, I can recommend them too. My cobalt blue, suede ones are comfortable, versatile and one of my most complimented shoes.
> 
> The nude color you bought seems like it would be a good wardrobe staple. If you would prefer another brand though, it might be better to just go ahead and return them. I am sure that a lot of shopping awaits you in Hawaii. [emoji6]
> 
> @girleuro I am sorry to hear about your migraines. I hope that they improve soon, and that the good changes that you are anticipating happen quickly!



Thanks, Mimmy.  It is a little bit on the brand, it's just one I didn't look at cuz I thought they were a bit over priced for an American brand. 
But to get them at a price I'm okay at, still don't know why I'm hesitant. 



Marylin said:


> Would you mind sharing a pic of your new flats? is the brand really a problem? If they're pretty and comfortable, does it matter if they're Tory Burch or Target? Maybe it's time to broaden your horizon brand wise. The other question would be if you really need another pair of flats at all.
> I'd love to go to Hawaii. So envious! Please keep us posted on your trip!


I'll post it later today. Part of it is brand, part of it is, do I need more flats? lol I do, eventually. 

But I'll keep my options open for now, I'll hold on to them until I decide after my trip. They're waiting in their box and luckily I have time to think about it. 

And of course I'll share my trip!  



Marylin said:


> Shoes. I know. I shouldn't have. But I was at nine west and I do need some smaller heels and then I went to Ann Taylor and bought the perfect skirt and it was on sale and so were the shoes. And we don't have these two brands at home. So...
> View attachment 3707463
> View attachment 3707464



I like the pearl shoes! 



Marylin said:


> Oh and this is the skirt. It works so well with the red shoes and a navy top.
> 
> View attachment 3707467



I love the skirt.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It has become a sad habit to ask around if everybody we care for is well and safe. How terrible that so many children were killed and hurt this time. I'm about to cancel our trip to Paris for good. I just don't know what to do.



It really is terrible. 

I had to pull over and send messages to my family, who live in the area to make sure they were ok. 

It's just sad we have to constantly worry.


----------



## MrsHinzo

I love this post. I have shopped my own make up and love it. I also recently gave birth and still do not fit into my clothes. While cleaning my closet out I noticed I love my wardrobe and have a ton of clothes with tags on still.

I think taking a break from shopping for a set amount of time and then giving yourself a prize upon completion is a great way to learn a lot of things such as:

The ability to set a goal and the feeling of accomplishment.

Self control

Budgeting

Saving

Spending 

Time management 

Also taking a break from shopping makes it so you have to look to different ways to keeping busy. You think about spending on experiences vs items or going and doing free activities.

I say do it for the summer or until fall. I read an article where a woman went shopping free for a year. She ended up sewing panty hose, borrowing from friends for special occasions, selling clothes, and more. I think I need to do this too.


----------



## Marylin

MrsHinzo said:


> I love this post. I have shopped my own make up and love it. I also recently gave birth and still do not fit into my clothes. While cleaning my closet out I noticed I love my wardrobe and have a ton of clothes with tags on still.
> 
> I think taking a break from shopping for a set amount of time and then giving yourself a prize upon completion is a great way to learn a lot of things such as:
> 
> The ability to set a goal and the feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Self control
> 
> Budgeting
> 
> Saving
> 
> Spending
> 
> Time management
> 
> Also taking a break from shopping makes it so you have to look to different ways to keeping busy. You think about spending on experiences vs items or going and doing free activities.
> 
> I say do it for the summer or until fall. I read an article where a woman went shopping free for a year. She ended up sewing panty hose, borrowing from friends for special occasions, selling clothes, and more. I think I need to do this too.



I read a very similar article and it made me start this thread. Mind you, I never could do it, but it does feel good to shop smart. Congrats on the baby, you'll probably be spending some of your budget on baby clothes, right? 
Also, if your goal is to fit back into your own pretty clothes again, you'll have something to look forward to and it might be easier to drop those few final pounds. It is pretty nice not to have to wear maternity clothes only, isn't it?


----------



## bakeacookie

I was thinking after a relook in September to see how things have worn and what may need replacing, to do that no clothes shopping for a year. 

@eggtartapproved linked me a blog of a lady who did it. It was inspiring.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> It really is terrible.
> 
> I had to pull over and send messages to my family, who live in the area to make sure they were ok.
> 
> It's just sad we have to constantly worry.


Hope everyone is ok, bake!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Hope everyone is ok, bake!



They're fine. 

It's a struggle trying to cope with the crazy world we live in. I have family everywhere, mostly in major cities, and hearing that this craziness is continuing has me so worried these days. :/


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> So I had gone a little crazy in the past two weeks with a cashmere cape, Ferragamo Varas, and Tory Burch flats.
> I adore the first two. A bit hesitant on the Tory Burch, because it's not a brand I typically wear. But they're so comfy. Reviews have been pretty good on them, and I got a great price for them.
> 
> I go to Hawaii next week, so I know I will be going shopping. Should I wait to see what shopping in Hawaii yields or just return the flats now?
> 
> ETA: totally blew my budget. pretty much banned until my birthday.



Bakeacookie it's great that you got some nice things,even you overspended your budget. You still have many months in the year to even out the damage [emoji12]
About flats I don't think that you really like them,so I think that you should return them before you go to Hawaii 
And have a great time [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @bakeacookie It sounds like you are on the fence about the TB's. If the only thing that is holding you back is the brand, I can recommend them too. My cobalt blue, suede ones are comfortable, versatile and one of my most complimented shoes.
> 
> The nude color you bought seems like it would be a good wardrobe staple. If you would prefer another brand though, it might be better to just go ahead and return them. I am sure that a lot of shopping awaits you in Hawaii. [emoji6]
> 
> @girleuro I am sorry to hear about your migraines. I hope that they improve soon, and that the good changes that you are anticipating happen quickly!



Thank you Mimmy [emoji173]️
I am improving and just taking one day at a time [emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> They're fine.
> 
> It's a struggle trying to cope with the crazy world we live in. I have family everywhere, mostly in major cities, and hearing that this craziness is continuing has me so worried these days. :/



Thank God Bakeacookie
It's crazy how life is precious these days
My prayers for all unfortunate in this event [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I was thinking after a relook in September to see how things have worn and what may need replacing, to do that no clothes shopping for a year.
> 
> @eggtartapproved linked me a blog of a lady who did it. It was inspiring.



Uh[emoji51] you are truly brave bakeacookie even to think that way. I can't imagine without buying a thing. I guess I am hopeless[emoji30]


----------



## girleuro

MrsHinzo said:


> I love this post. I have shopped my own make up and love it. I also recently gave birth and still do not fit into my clothes. While cleaning my closet out I noticed I love my wardrobe and have a ton of clothes with tags on still.
> 
> I think taking a break from shopping for a set amount of time and then giving yourself a prize upon completion is a great way to learn a lot of things such as:
> 
> The ability to set a goal and the feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Self control
> 
> Budgeting
> 
> Saving
> 
> Spending
> 
> Time management
> 
> Also taking a break from shopping makes it so you have to look to different ways to keeping busy. You think about spending on experiences vs items or going and doing free activities.
> 
> I say do it for the summer or until fall. I read an article where a woman went shopping free for a year. She ended up sewing panty hose, borrowing from friends for special occasions, selling clothes, and more. I think I need to do this too.



Aww Congratulations on the little one[emoji56] I believe that the baby will fill up your heart with fulfillment and happiness and help you sustain from shopping.
I love this thread 
It does give you discipline and learning to explore your own closet and enjoy by doing that. Learn to style clothes different ways. 
Even it is practically impossible for me to give up shopping ,it thought me not to do spontaneous shopping.
And meeting amazing ladies here and supporting each other,it's just a joy .
I look forward every day to see what everyone are posting,exchange advices. I also appreciate that everyone speaks their mind and gives honest opinion. 
I wish you to shed those few pounds fast ,so you can enjoy shopping in your closet[emoji847][emoji56][emoji177][emoji120]
About not shopping at all,I am not going  to put myself in that predicament. 
And if the lady was borrowing clothes then that's cheating [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> In the end, health is always more rewarding as you know only too well. I've been sending my oldest to an alternative practioner for quite some time and it does help. I'm so glad he's open to that kind of treatment and doesn't just ask for ibuprofen every time something is out of the ordinary.
> Are you doing any better?



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️
I am finally feeling better. 
It's great that you conscious and believe in natural medicine and great job,smart boy believes it too. 
It's not so common that kids agree 
So many ppl don't,like my family,back home. Sad. And so many ppl don't know and they live on pain killers 
When I went to ER last month,first thing they told me /labeled me Sciatica /chronic pain history.I right away told them very strictly,that i don't like to be labeled and that I don't believe in that. I had injury last year and it took me about 3 -4months to heal it. 
And if I never went to Accupuncture,I probably still be crying in pain
Actually I had about 5 visits within a month period and I am pain free. Moving,walking on my two[emoji847] 
Hope you guys having great time 
All these crazy events in the world.Life is so precious and the most amazing feeling/happiness to spend time with our love ones . We can't take that for granted. [emoji120] Blessings


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh and this is the skirt. It works so well with the red shoes and a navy top.
> 
> View attachment 3707467



The shoes are gorgeous and with smaller heel,it's so practical
I always was looking for high heels,not stilettos,but still high or chunky heel or platforms,but after a few back injuries,I started to enjoy my ballerina flats and little heel ballerinas and looking forward to start shopping with smaller heels. It's more comfortable and it's looks more stylish
Oh and the skirt,is absolutely gorgeous too 
It's Parisian Chic [emoji7] 
Looking forward to see some pics [emoji177][emoji56][emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you bake! That's nice of you to say.



Aww that's another beautiful outfit Marilyn[emoji7] Gorgeous [emoji177]
Those blues so nicely coordinated its  tres Chic [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Can't escape even when on vacation. I was two streets from Times Square when these poor people got run over by a car. It's terrible. Yes, it might have been an accident, but to see so much police and black SUVs rushing to the scene and to feel the panic (again) got to me. I know I should get used to the  feeling, but I'm quite shocked. And to  think about all the times I took my boys to that exact spot. And we had dinner very close to it last night.



Omg sorry to hear I know it's not safe anymore anywhere. We don't have to be in fair and get used to it. It's not normal and I hope with changes in world's financial system and changing powers who controls them from evil to good,we will have peace again [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

So today after 2 months my first really going out in normal clothes. I went a few times outside only to the dr and I was wearing pajamas [emoji15][emoji30][emoji854] or warm ups[emoji51] 
I didn't go far just to my hubby 's dr . He gets certain procedure done once a month and I have to supervise. If I don't ,then disaster ....[emoji853] [emoji854]
So it was fun finally to dress up in normal clothes. [emoji12][emoji4][emoji120]


----------



## Mimmy

@MrsHinzo I enjoyed reading your post. I think that I would find it difficult, if not impossible to not shop at all for an extended period of time. 

I am finding it very helpful to make a budget and stick to it though. I also find using the Stylebook app has really helped me to build a more cohesive wardrobe. Before I buy something, I now make sure that it will go with other things in my closet. I have eliminated buying random pieces and buying on impulse for the most part. 

@Marylin I really like your new shoes. I definitely have a weakness for beautiful shoes! 

I think the outfit you are describing, with your new skirt, red sandals and a navy top will be smashing! [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So today after 2 months my first really going out in normal clothes. I went a few times outside only to the dr and I was wearing pajamas [emoji15][emoji30][emoji854] or warm ups[emoji51]
> I didn't go far just to my hubby 's dr . He gets certain procedure done once a month and I have to supervise. If I don't ,then disaster ....[emoji853] [emoji854]
> So it was fun finally to dress up in normal clothes. [emoji12][emoji4][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708111
> View attachment 3708112
> View attachment 3708113




Love the whole outfit but the jacket is my favorite part! 



girleuro said:


> Uh[emoji51] you are truly brave bakeacookie even to think that way. I can't imagine without buying a thing. I guess I am hopeless[emoji30]



The blog I read had exemptions though. Like replacing necessities was ok. 

But I seriously need to try it because wow, I have a lot lol 



girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie it's great that you got some nice things,even you overspended your budget. You still have many months in the year to even out the damage [emoji12]
> About flats I don't think that you really like them,so I think that you should return them before you go to Hawaii
> And have a great time [emoji847]


Thank you.  

I tried the flats again, and since it's hot my feet were a bit swollen. 

They'll be my summer shoes when it gets hot and my feet swell. Works out then. 

Though I'll keep an eye out in Hawaii, if I find a better deal, I can still return the TB. They fit a need but if I can find cheaper or better shoes, then I'll return them.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Love the whole outfit but the jacket is my favorite part!
> 
> 
> 
> The blog I read had exemptions though. Like replacing necessities was ok.
> 
> But I seriously need to try it because wow, I have a lot lol
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I tried the flats again, and since it's hot my feet were a bit swollen.
> 
> They'll be my summer shoes when it gets hot and my feet swell. Works out then.
> 
> Though I'll keep an eye out in Hawaii, if I find a better deal, I can still return the TB. They fit a need but if I can find cheaper or better shoes, then I'll return them.



Thank you bakeacookie aha of course the jacket is Chanel 
Those pants are so comfortable,but they look the best alone with top and high Gucci platforms,(that way it makes my legs mile long[emoji12])but i can't wear nothing but flats right now 
And also my hubby doesn't like very deep open back of the top [emoji15] ,specially going to the dr office[emoji51] 
That's my favorite Chanel jacket. It's very fitted,but I do like it more to wear it with pencil skirts
	

		
			
		

		
	




I understand I have a lot too
Good luck to you. But i don't think you should go so drastic. Why don't you make very small budget and stick to it,because we all have happy and sad days and sometimes little shopping brightens the day[emoji12] 
Sometimes when we completely ban ourselves from something,we might get over done in other way ,like maybe over eating or something [emoji51][emoji854] 
Please post the pics of the shoes that you are not sure about 
And if they are so comfortable,then you need them [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So today after 2 months my first really going out in normal clothes. I went a few times outside only to the dr and I was wearing pajamas [emoji15][emoji30][emoji854] or warm ups[emoji51]
> I didn't go far just to my hubby 's dr . He gets certain procedure done once a month and I have to supervise. If I don't ,then disaster ....[emoji853] [emoji854]
> So it was fun finally to dress up in normal clothes. [emoji12][emoji4][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708111
> View attachment 3708112
> View attachment 3708113


I think you look great. Flats or heels, doesn't matter, still very stylish! I'm glad you're foot is doing better, I'm sure, acupuncture helped a great deal. I'm not totally against painkillers, in fact I believe the body has a memory for pain and if you let yourself suffer you'll never become completely pain free again. My former doctor who was also my dad's doctor, and who treated him wonderfully right to his very last hours, told me once, pain should not just be endured. Of course it's important to get to the cause eventually. I'm a very practical person, I do what has to be done and explore different ways to get a result, keeping an open mind never fails. 
Oh and how funny that you have to supervise your hubby's procedures. All men are children, aren't they?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @MrsHinzo I enjoyed reading your post. I think that I would find it difficult, if not impossible to not shop at all for an extended period of time.
> 
> I am finding it very helpful to make a budget and stick to it though. I also find using the Stylebook app has really helped me to build a more cohesive wardrobe. Before I buy something, I now make sure that it will go with other things in my closet. I have eliminated buying random pieces and buying on impulse for the most part.
> 
> @Marylin I really like your new shoes. I definitely have a weakness for beautiful shoes!
> 
> I think the outfit you are describing, with your new skirt, red sandals and a navy top will be smashing! [emoji6]


Thanks Mimmy. Believe it or not, I didn't have red shoes! Can't wait to wear the whole outfit. I will definitely take a mod shot.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I think you look great. Flats or heels, doesn't matter, still very stylish! I'm glad you're foot is doing better, I'm sure, acupuncture helped a great deal. I'm not totally against painkillers, in fact I believe the body has a memory for pain and if you let yourself suffer you'll never become completely pain free again. My former doctor who was also my dad's doctor, and who treated him wonderfully right to his very last hours, told me once, pain should not just be endured. Of course it's important to get to the cause eventually. I'm a very practical person, I do what has to be done and explore different ways to get a result, keeping an open mind never fails.
> Oh and how funny that you have to supervise your hubby's procedures. All men are children, aren't they?



Thank you Marilyn 
I can't stand pain either. For years I tried natural medicine for migraines,until my mom told me that there is medication that takes pain away right away (My mom suffered from migraines all life every month.My started from 16 ) I got from her[emoji51] That's the only thing genetically I got from mom[emoji849]. I look more like my dad . And I wanted some of her features,but all went to my brother[emoji854]
So I do take migraine medicine ,but they work only if I take as soon as I feel slight pain. If time passes,they don't work anymore 
And yes husbands definitely babies. [emoji23]
My hubby has type A personality,but when he goes to dr . He takes it lightly and It's always disaster. And all extra work on me[emoji30] So I make sure that I prevent everything I can [emoji849] 
But I am so ready to give up control and relax [emoji12]I hope I will [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

It's a holiday in Bavaria today, also Father's Day. I picked up my husband from the airport this morning, experimenting on a look I've never tried before. This little Furla bag has been sitting in my closet for years, ever since I bought it for a wedding I then chose a different outfit for. I always liked it, but it's tiny, holds a phone, a key and a very small wallet basically.  The leather is gorgeous  and the golden chain worn cross body totally back on trend. Pants and sweater were bought in February, and I'm getting a lot of use out of both, the shoes I replaced recently, after 20 years! (I've included an online pic of the pants in a different color, because the one I took is terrible.) So I feel like shopping my wardrobe and hopefully find more use for the clutch. And I did wear a scarf! Mostly because I have a cold, though. I really have to wear my scarves more often.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> It's a holiday in Bavaria today, also Father's Day. I picked up my husband from the airport this morning, experimenting on a look I've never tried before. This little Furla bag has been sitting in my closet for years, ever since I bought it for a wedding I then chose a different outfit for. I always liked it, but it's tiny, holds a phone, a key and a very small wallet basically.  The leather is gorgeous  and the golden chain worn cross body totally back on trend. Pants and sweater were bought in February, and I'm getting a lot of use out of both, the shoes I replaced recently, after 20 years! (I've included an online pic of the pants in a different color, because the one I took is terrible.) So I feel like shopping my wardrobe and hopefully find more use for the clutch. And I did wear a scarf! Mostly because I have a cold, though. I really have to wear my scarves more often.
> View attachment 3709641



I like the little Furla clutch. Great casual look too. Yes, you should wear your scarves more often; you have some beauties!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's a holiday in Bavaria today, also Father's Day. I picked up my husband from the airport this morning, experimenting on a look I've never tried before. This little Furla bag has been sitting in my closet for years, ever since I bought it for a wedding I then chose a different outfit for. I always liked it, but it's tiny, holds a phone, a key and a very small wallet basically.  The leather is gorgeous  and the golden chain worn cross body totally back on trend. Pants and sweater were bought in February, and I'm getting a lot of use out of both, the shoes I replaced recently, after 20 years! (I've included an online pic of the pants in a different color, because the one I took is terrible.) So I feel like shopping my wardrobe and hopefully find more use for the clutch. And I did wear a scarf! Mostly because I have a cold, though. I really have to wear my scarves more often.
> View attachment 3709641



Very nice well put together classic look.Very nice clutch.Don't you love it to find some treasures in your own closet. It gives different feeling than a new bought item doesn't it? [emoji847]
Love the scarf It's such a nice detail 
I need to start learning to wear scarves again. I haven't worn much scarves here in South Florida. 
Hope you are feeling better. For the cold Have some lemons with raw honey, and fresh ginger lemon tea,also I use emergency C supplement 
And tea with some brandy is good too[emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Very nice well put together classic look.Very nice clutch.Don't you love it to find some treasures in your own closet. It gives different feeling than a new bought item doesn't it? [emoji847]
> Love the scarf It's such a nice detail
> I need to start learning to wear scarves again. I haven't worn much scarves here in South Florida.
> Hope you are feeling better. For the cold Have some lemons with raw honey, and fresh ginger lemon tea,also I use emergency C supplement
> And tea with some brandy is good too[emoji6]


Thanks! Did tea and lemon and ginger. Like the brandy idea the best . I have to get up early to go to work, though, so it'll have to be just tea.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks! Did tea and lemon and ginger. Like the brandy idea the best . I have to get up early to go to work, though, so it'll have to be just tea.



Haha I know that's the best part[emoji51] 
But ouch sucks sick and go to work [emoji854]
Although sometimes it helps moving around. I used to go to the gym when I had colds[emoji12] 
Now one more thing,just don't laugh. Put onions in your socks at bottom of your feet at night 
Colloidal silver .You should have all the time in spray bottle,specially when someone around sick,or specially when you travel just spray around from the germs . You can spray on your face . It's just no smell like water. I spray to prevent cold sores,if I feel something,or into my eyes,if they feel irritated. It's great stuff . 
And one more pure wild oregano oil. Just put a few drops in bottle of water 
I don't know if you know,but Oregano is Natures antibiotics. I buy from EBay from Greece. It's pure not diluted. You can mix with oils yourself. 
Great for toothache. I mix with unrefined coconut oil 
You can add baking soda and brush teeth with it. Just very strong.need just a drop.


----------



## bakeacookie

Decided to return the Tory Burch shoes today. 

It's not absolute love like the Ferragamos, so back they go.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Decided to return the Tory Burch shoes today.
> 
> It's not absolute love like the Ferragamos, so back they go.


Did you, now. Probably for the better, if you're not in love. You're an expert on flats, you know best!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Decided to return the Tory Burch shoes today.
> 
> It's not absolute love like the Ferragamos, so back they go.



Seems like you had a lot of uncertainty about these, bake. Probably a good decision. [emoji106]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Did you, now. Probably for the better, if you're not in love. You're an expert on flats, you know best!



This is true.  It wasn't love. I gotta get lots of use from my flats and I gotta love them. 



Mimmy said:


> Seems like you had a lot of uncertainty about these, bake. Probably a good decision. [emoji106]



I feel it's a good decision too. Thanks all!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Decided to return the Tory Burch shoes today.
> 
> It's not absolute love like the Ferragamos, so back they go.



And that's good bakeacookie .You wasn't sure so you didn't hold on on it. It's very important to know when we need to return,specially if there is returns allowed. So many times I hold on on the things that I wasn't sure and once I decide to return I can't  loss of money,because even it's new ,you will not be able to sell for the same price as you paid,of course there is some exceptions...,but overall bad habit. [emoji849] 
But it's all learning process. 
This year,I haven't purchased anything that I would regret [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> And that's good bakeacookie .You wasn't sure so you didn't hold on on it. It's very important to know when we need to return,specially if there is returns allowed. So many times I hold on on the things that I wasn't sure and once I decide to return I can't  loss of money,because even it's new ,you will not be able to sell for the same price as you paid,of course there is some exceptions...,but overall bad habit. [emoji849]
> But it's all learning process.
> This year,I haven't purchased anything that I would regret [emoji12]



I haven't regretted a purchase yet, so I'm not going to keep them to make them the first. 

We are lucky to have places with generous return policies. I've only held on to these for almost two weeks, might as well return them before vacation. 

Hopefully I'll find better flats on vacation.


----------



## Marylin

Here's today's look with new shoes, skirt and top from Ann Taylor. Love everything, got lots of compliments. One of my coworkers asked if I just arrived on a Vespa from Rome...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3710965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's today's look with new shoes, skirt and top from Ann Taylor. Love everything, got lots of compliments. One of my coworkers asked if I just arrived on a Vespa from Rome...



It's very Roman Holiday! 
I love that skirt!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3710965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's today's look with new shoes, skirt and top from Ann Taylor. Love everything, got lots of compliments. One of my coworkers asked if I just arrived on a Vespa from Rome...



Gorgeous outfit Marilyn.Pics please [emoji4] [emoji120]
Hope the outfit made you feel better. 
I know even when we sick,we should put something amazing on,and it definitely makes us feel better isn't it?
And now it's weekend so that tea with brandy should be great remedy [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

Hope everyone is doing well!

In the US it is Memorial Day, a time to honor those who have died in military service. 

For some reason it has also become a weekend with probably some of the best sales! I managed to resist the sales in spite of going to my favorite mall yesterday to make a return. 

I have been shopping recently though. [emoji3]


I bought the Gucci slides; and I am happy that I did. I also bought a Balenciaga mini tote. This is my first bag from this brand; I have had it on my radar for awhile. I am in love with this bag. [emoji7] I donated a few tops, and replaced these with new ones. I am at least sticking to the "one in, one out" rule. Except for shoes, maybe. [emoji6] 

I sold 2 bags within the past 2 weeks, so I feel good about adding my new Bal. I may buy one more bag this year, but if I don't see the right one, I will wait.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> In the US it is Memorial Day, a time to honor those who have died in military service.
> 
> For some reason it has also become a weekend with probably some of the best sales! I managed to resist the sales in spite of going to my favorite mall yesterday to make a return.
> 
> I have been shopping recently though. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3713830
> 
> I bought the Gucci slides; and I am happy that I did. I also bought a Balenciaga mini tote. This is my first bag from this brand; I have had it on my radar for awhile. I am in love with this bag. [emoji7] I donated a few tops, and replaced these with new ones. I am at least sticking to the "one in, one out" rule. Except for shoes, maybe. [emoji6]
> 
> I sold 2 bags within the past 2 weeks, so I feel good about adding my new Bal. I may buy one more bag this year, but if I don't see the right one, I will wait.



Very nice Mimmy I love your Gucci slides. Looks very comfy and balenciaga tote is gorgeous [emoji4] Great buys congrats! 
I like your concept one in one out. I try to do the same. 
But boy selling is not great these days. 
I was selling my Emilio Pucci dress forever and it's a gown NWT 
I sold for a fraction for what I paid a few years ago. But I had to sell it was little too big when I purchased a few years ago and now is way too big [emoji17] 
Oh well extra money for shopping. I am still looking for that Chanel spring collection skirt with Lace inserts,it haven't found me as yet[emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Very nice Mimmy I love your Gucci slides. Looks very comfy and balenciaga tote is gorgeous [emoji4] Great buys congrats!
> I like your concept one in one out. I try to do the same.
> But boy selling is not great these days.
> I was selling my Emilio Pucci dress forever and it's a gown NWT
> I sold for a fraction for what I paid a few years ago. But I had to sell it was little too big when I purchased a few years ago and now is way too big [emoji17]
> Oh well extra money for shopping. I am still looking for that Chanel spring collection skirt with Lace inserts,it haven't found me as yet[emoji23]



Thanks, girleuro! The slides are very comfy. 

Selling is not easy. I am sorry that you sold your Pucci dress for a fraction of it's cost. I still think that money in my pocket, is better than something sitting unworn in my closet though!

I hope the Chanel skirt finds you soon! [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, girleuro! The slides are very comfy.
> 
> Selling is not easy. I am sorry that you sold your Pucci dress for a fraction of it's cost. I still think that money in my pocket, is better than something sitting unworn in my closet though!
> 
> I hope the Chanel skirt finds you soon! [emoji7]



I agree with you Mimmy. 
It can do nothing sitting in the closet and price is going down with each month. Actually last year I wasn't smart enough to let it go for double what I sold it over the weekend [emoji30] oh well 
Lesson learned that's why I am very carefully choosing items,so I would don't have to sell it. [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Remember I was fantasizing about a big yellow bag a while ago, but couldn't find one? It pretty much fell on my feet when I did a quick browse through Zara today. It's reversible, so I also have a silver bag now. I really stretched my budget this month, so I have to be extra good in June. Fortunately this last purchase in May was only 23€.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Remember I was fantasizing about a big yellow bag a while ago, but couldn't find one? It pretty much fell on my feet when I did a quick browse through Zara today. It's reversible, so I also have a silver bag now. I really stretched my budget this month, so I have to be extra good in June. Fortunately this last purchase in May was only 23€.
> View attachment 3715677
> View attachment 3715678



I love this! Very cute!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Remember I was fantasizing about a big yellow bag a while ago, but couldn't find one? It pretty much fell on my feet when I did a quick browse through Zara today. It's reversible, so I also have a silver bag now. I really stretched my budget this month, so I have to be extra good in June. Fortunately this last purchase in May was only 23€.
> View attachment 3715677
> View attachment 3715678



Very nice Marilyn 
Don't you love it,when things just found you?[emoji12]
Sometimes you search for something and no luck,and then when bum and it's right before you[emoji4]
I think that power of suggestion truly works.
It happens to me all the time [emoji6]
Sometimes I think to myself that I should be careful what I am wishing for[emoji51] 
Like I about 3 months ago was thinking that I want to lose 2 inches from my hips so I would just be able to fit in Chanel 40 on bottom part,so wouldn't be so much difference from my waist. And not just thinking I was putting as a goal . (I should be ashamed of myself it's so vain )[emoji15] And hehe [emoji23] [emoji847] I guess o got my wish,but what price I paid- horrible injury,from which I still recovering,not 100% yet and following by horrible migraine. [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> I was thinking after a relook in September to see how things have worn and what may need replacing, to do that no clothes shopping for a year.
> 
> @eggtartapproved linked me a blog of a lady who did it. It was inspiring.


After forwarding the link to bake, I'm tempted to attempt this. But I'm going to make sure I have my ducks in order first haha... I'm still clearing out and perfecting my items so that I can achieve something of this goal. It's quite interesting for me to see if I can do it.



Marylin said:


> It's a holiday in Bavaria today, also Father's Day. I picked up my husband from the airport this morning, experimenting on a look I've never tried before. This little Furla bag has been sitting in my closet for years, ever since I bought it for a wedding I then chose a different outfit for. I always liked it, but it's tiny, holds a phone, a key and a very small wallet basically.  The leather is gorgeous  and the golden chain worn cross body totally back on trend. Pants and sweater were bought in February, and I'm getting a lot of use out of both, the shoes I replaced recently, after 20 years! (I've included an online pic of the pants in a different color, because the one I took is terrible.) So I feel like shopping my wardrobe and hopefully find more use for the clutch. And I did wear a scarf! Mostly because I have a cold, though. I really have to wear my scarves more often.
> View attachment 3709641


great outfit! And so funny because yesterday I saw a man wearing a red and blue color combination and I thought, what a great idea! And lo and behold! haha



Marylin said:


> Remember I was fantasizing about a big yellow bag a while ago, but couldn't find one? It pretty much fell on my feet when I did a quick browse through Zara today. It's reversible, so I also have a silver bag now. I really stretched my budget this month, so I have to be extra good in June. Fortunately this last purchase in May was only 23€.
> View attachment 3715677
> View attachment 3715678


oh this is so cheerful!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Been MIA due to work but wanted to share this - http://fortune.com/2017/05/31/michaelkors-stores/

Hope everyone is doing well! xoxo


----------



## eggtartapproved

Oh! I had a no purchase month in May. I thought i was going to have one in April but then I picked up a few things on the 29th so that was a bust, but today's the last day of May and I just realized I hadn't bought anything. Hurray!


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> After forwarding the link to bake, I'm tempted to attempt this. But I'm going to make sure I have my ducks in order first haha... I'm still clearing out and perfecting my items so that I can achieve something of this goal. It's quite interesting for me to see if I can do it.
> 
> great outfit! And so funny because yesterday I saw a man wearing a red and blue color combination and I thought, what a great idea! And lo and behold! haha
> 
> oh this is so cheerful!



I'm only doing it if you do it with me. Lol 

Definitely need to get our ducks in line though.


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> I'm only doing it if you do it with me. Lol
> 
> Definitely need to get our ducks in line though.


Let's do it! haha


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Let's do it! haha



Haha! You know I need to. I'm totally wanting to do no clothes shopping.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Remember I was fantasizing about a big yellow bag a while ago, but couldn't find one? It pretty much fell on my feet when I did a quick browse through Zara today. It's reversible, so I also have a silver bag now. I really stretched my budget this month, so I have to be extra good in June. Fortunately this last purchase in May was only 23€.
> View attachment 3715677
> View attachment 3715678



The outfit that I'm planning for tomorrow could use this bag! I like it. [emoji169]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Haha! You know I need to. I'm totally wanting to do no clothes shopping.



Bake in order to do that. You need to isolate yourself from Social media and TV also I would advise watch inspirational videos (about why we are so waist full,why our society is so brainwashed and are we shopping to achieve happiness.,etc... why we need so much,while so many ppl around the world starving,and dying from diseases)
Do yoga and find a great hobby to keep your mind somewhere else.
And don't worry,I will shop for two! [emoji12] 
I just from my experience, know that if you are busy with living,and happy,shopping is not as big deal
Before my husband got sick,seven years ago,I wasn't shopping as much or needed super expensive things/designers
When my hubby got sick,we had to spend everything on his care(doctors,etc...) 
I was busy saving his life,learning taking care of him,and running my raw vegan dessert business. I was so busy and focused,that I wasn't even thinking about shopping. So about 4 years ,I really haven't shopped,maybe something not as expensive,mostly organic skincare/makeup 
But once ,I was able to stabilize my life... thats when shopping started and quite obsessive [emoji23]
This forum made me to put more thought and little bit discipline in shopping. I don't do anymore impulse shopping .I haven't bought nothing this year,that I would not love or want to sell. I like that. I think every item,outfit very carefully... the fit,the styling , versatility 
So no I am not going to put myself on shopping ban, but I do make every day better and better decisions[emoji847]
If it doesn't feel natural,I would not suggest going to the extremes...
In any subject-shopping,food ,etc...
It might fire [emoji91] back 
I would compare if you sustain from some kind of food ,let's say any sugar(healthy or unhealthy for one year) or some kind of food,that you love so much, it can happen the same
But if you put all your brain power in it,it could be successful. But my question is why?
Why not just say ,make a goal I will buy only 4 shoes a year,4 dresses and 4 blouses .... and that's it [emoji120][emoji56][emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bake in order to do that. You need to isolate yourself from Social media and TV also I would advise watch inspirational videos (about why we are so waist full,why our society is so brainwashed and are we shopping to achieve happiness.,etc... why we need so much,while so many ppl around the world starving,and dying from diseases)
> Do yoga and find a great hobby to keep your mind somewhere else.
> And don't worry,I will shop for two! [emoji12]
> I just from my experience, know that if you are busy with living,and happy,shopping is not as big deal
> Before my husband got sick,seven years ago,I wasn't shopping as much or needed super expensive things/designers
> When my hubby got sick,we had to spend everything on his care(doctors,etc...)
> I was busy saving his life,learning taking care of him,and running my raw vegan dessert business. I was so busy and focused,that I wasn't even thinking about shopping. So about 4 years ,I really haven't shopped,maybe something not as expensive,mostly organic skincare/makeup
> But once ,I was able to stabilize my life... thats when shopping started and quite obsessive [emoji23]
> This forum made me to put more thought and little bit discipline in shopping. I don't do anymore impulse shopping .I haven't bought nothing this year,that I would not love or want to sell. I like that. I think every item,outfit very carefully... the fit,the styling , versatility
> So no I am not going to put myself on shopping ban, but I do make every day better and better decisions[emoji847]
> If it doesn't feel natural,I would not suggest going to the extremes...
> In any subject-shopping,food ,etc...
> It might fire [emoji91] back
> I would compare if you sustain from some kind of food ,let's say any sugar(healthy or unhealthy for one year) or some kind of food,that you love so much, it can happen the same
> But if you put all your brain power in it,it could be successful. But my question is why?
> Why not just say ,make a goal I will buy only 4 shoes a year,4 dresses and 4 blouses .... and that's it [emoji120][emoji56][emoji847]



I don't think I can isolate myself by staying off social media. But I think it would be a good exercise in not keeping up with the bloggers. [emoji4]

I'm doing this solely to use all my things. Enjoy them until they are no longer usable to me. 

That's really my main reason why I want to do this.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I don't think I can isolate myself by staying off social media. But I think it would be a good exercise in not keeping up with the bloggers. [emoji4]
> 
> I'm doing this solely to use all my things. Enjoy them until they are no longer usable to me.
> 
> That's really my main reason why I want to do this.



Haha[emoji51] I know social media , I don't do Facebook or any other,but I need this forum,how to wear Chanel jacket forum(by the way,stay from that one[emoji6])very enabling,Ebay a few other shopping sites and bloggers and Pinterest look for different ideas ) 
Love to do that all the time
It's a good reason. But i fulfill that reason even more by bringing now and then extra pieces to renew.refresh. I do love all my wardrobe I have right now,but I purchase things that one or another way,to incorporate them in my own wardrobe. I get bored fast,so I need mix and match and I love it. 
I very really looking to purchase something that completely can't be included in my own closet.90% of my closet is now Chanel and that's timeless. I am going to wear them for years to come.[emoji847] 
And specially going to.be exciting once I am going to live part of the year in Europe and travel a lot here and in Europe. [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Very nice Marilyn
> Don't you love it,when things just found you?[emoji12]
> Sometimes you search for something and no luck,and then when bum and it's right before you[emoji4]
> I think that power of suggestion truly works.
> It happens to me all the time [emoji6]
> Sometimes I think to myself that I should be careful what I am wishing for[emoji51]
> Like I about 3 months ago was thinking that I want to lose 2 inches from my hips so I would just be able to fit in Chanel 40 on bottom part,so wouldn't be so much difference from my waist. And not just thinking I was putting as a goal . (I should be ashamed of myself it's so vain )[emoji15] And hehe [emoji23] [emoji847] I guess o got my wish,but what price I paid- horrible injury,from which I still recovering,not 100% yet and following by horrible migraine. [emoji849][emoji854]


It's often like that that what we wish for happens when we stop pushing. Congrats on losing two inches, but you really did have to suffer, didn't you. Hope you're doing better!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> After forwarding the link to bake, I'm tempted to attempt this. But I'm going to make sure I have my ducks in order first haha... I'm still clearing out and perfecting my items so that I can achieve something of this goal. It's quite interesting for me to see if I can do it.
> 
> great outfit! And so funny because yesterday I saw a man wearing a red and blue color combination and I thought, what a great idea! And lo and behold! haha
> 
> oh this is so cheerful!


Thanks eggtart. I really need to learn from you. The one in one out is not for me though, I just wouldn't know what to part with! Congrats on your non shopping May! I think I did all the shopping on this thread...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Been MIA due to work but wanted to share this - http://fortune.com/2017/05/31/michaelkors-stores/
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! xoxo


Seems like you're having a busy time, hope you're ok! Interesting article, thanks for posting! Funny, I was wondering last year in the US if Michael Kors could handle the amount of stores, considering the price range of their items. It's not completely diesigner out of reach clothes, but too expensive for many Americans anyway and it's not a must-have brand at all.  I didn't even take a look at the shop on fifth avenue last time in New York.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The outfit that I'm planning for tomorrow could use this bag! I like it. [emoji169]


Well.... proves my point! 
would like to see the outfit!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Bake in order to do that. You need to isolate yourself from Social media and TV also I would advise watch inspirational videos (about why we are so waist full,why our society is so brainwashed and are we shopping to achieve happiness.,etc... why we need so much,while so many ppl around the world starving,and dying from diseases)
> Do yoga and find a great hobby to keep your mind somewhere else.
> And don't worry,I will shop for two! [emoji12]
> I just from my experience, know that if you are busy with living,and happy,shopping is not as big deal
> Before my husband got sick,seven years ago,I wasn't shopping as much or needed super expensive things/designers
> When my hubby got sick,we had to spend everything on his care(doctors,etc...)
> I was busy saving his life,learning taking care of him,and running my raw vegan dessert business. I was so busy and focused,that I wasn't even thinking about shopping. So about 4 years ,I really haven't shopped,maybe something not as expensive,mostly organic skincare/makeup
> But once ,I was able to stabilize my life... thats when shopping started and quite obsessive [emoji23]
> This forum made me to put more thought and little bit discipline in shopping. I don't do anymore impulse shopping .I haven't bought nothing this year,that I would not love or want to sell. I like that. I think every item,outfit very carefully... the fit,the styling , versatility
> So no I am not going to put myself on shopping ban, but I do make every day better and better decisions[emoji847]
> If it doesn't feel natural,I would not suggest going to the extremes...
> In any subject-shopping,food ,etc...
> It might fire [emoji91] back
> I would compare if you sustain from some kind of food ,let's say any sugar(healthy or unhealthy for one year) or some kind of food,that you love so much, it can happen the same
> But if you put all your brain power in it,it could be successful. But my question is why?
> Why not just say ,make a goal I will buy only 4 shoes a year,4 dresses and 4 blouses .... and that's it [emoji120][emoji56][emoji847]



Great post and thoughts, girleuro! If I was not influenced by outside sources I would not have many of the things that I have; but what fun would that be? [emoji3]

I am trying to keep busy and have other interests besides shopping. I am doing a lot of reading; novels, pure enjoyment, nothing heavy. I continue to practice yoga regularly and plan to attend a meditation seminar later this year. 

For some bans may work, but they have not for me. Staying on a budget has worked though, and this is one of the best things that I have done for myself. It helps control excessive spending and results in a better wardrobe. Definitely a win, win situation! [emoji106]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Well.... proves my point!
> would like to see the outfit!



Hope you don't mind that I borrowed your photo. 


What I actually wore today. 


[emoji3]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Hope you don't mind that I borrowed your photo.
> View attachment 3716416
> 
> What I actually wore today.
> View attachment 3716417
> 
> [emoji3]


As I've said in your thread...
Lovely. Of course your H bag is beautiful, the two just can't be compared.
Maybe we should start a combined Stylebook wardrobe and just mix and match virtually.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> As I've said in your thread...
> Lovely. Of course your H bag is beautiful, the two just can't be compared.
> Maybe we should start a combined Stylebook wardrobe and just mix and match virtually.



Thanks, Marylin! A combined Stylebook thread, with a lot of people participating; that would be fun! [emoji3]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's often like that that what we wish for happens when we stop pushing. Congrats on losing two inches, but you really did have to suffer, didn't you. Hope you're doing better!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ I do feel better.The leg still very weak. Can't walk or stand too much.Another day I stand up on my toes ,to see if I am ready to ballet classes,and that was bad idea.i lost balance and felt on my but[emoji51][emoji23] 
Today I went grocery shopping and decided to walk around,not drive one of those cars in the store,another bad idea[emoji17] very dizzy,almost passed out [emoji43] 
But at least no pain anymore [emoji847] 
And still eating carefully ,well it's summer,so my favorite food/dessert is raw oats,with lots of raw berries,touch of raw honey and fresh made almond milk and green salads,spinach omelette 
And lots of lots of Caraway tea(love it's not just smooth your stomach,but also so relaxing) [emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Great post and thoughts, girleuro! If I was not influenced by outside sources I would not have many of the things that I have; but what fun would that be? [emoji3]
> 
> I am trying to keep busy and have other interests besides shopping. I am doing a lot of reading; novels, pure enjoyment, nothing heavy. I continue to practice yoga regularly and plan to attend a meditation seminar later this year.
> 
> For some bans may work, but they have not for me. Staying on a budget has worked though, and this is one of the best things that I have done for myself. It helps control excessive spending and results in a better wardrobe. Definitely a win, win situation! [emoji106]



Haha[emoji51] yes i agree if not internet,my closet would be half way empty [emoji12] 
That's amazing. I used to read a lot back home. Here,before my hubby became sick, my most favorite place was Barnes and Nobles book store. I used to spend hours there... 
Now I mostly read health books or of course my hubby makes me watch inspirational shows(what's going on around the world and truth, banking /corruption,etc... ) meditation 
I am waiting to get better,so I could go back to yoga,ballet and i love Gyrotonics,Pilates .All beautiful exercises for women. 
Before I met my hubby,I used to be in the gym 4 hrs a day. I was certified Personal trainer. But I don't want that anymore Want something peaceful, and no crazy moves,like running or aerobics or lifting weights [emoji849] 
Also creating various raw vegan desserts it was my hobby/business,but not anymore. Too much standing,bending,can't do it[emoji17] 
 I agree bans will never work for me,because I don't see reasoning by that,so why I would want punished myself,to get to such extremes 
And since I can't see mentally,then it's impossible for me to achieve . It's always the most important thing is mental preparation. And it doesn't matter what subject. For example,back in Europe,I used to fast a lot. The longest my fasting were 30 days ,only distilled water. But the hardest really it's first 3-4 days,because you must mentally be prepared,otherwise it's disaster, you can never go through. You can get crazy headaches and you have to stop and start next week
Our brains are so powerful. If we would just exercise to the maximum that power,who knows what we could achieve. Like my hubby says,we are in low dimension. It is story about ppl who were able to achieve to elevate themselves to the high dimension,where there is no sickness and no powerty[emoji15] It's about St Jermain trust. He just by thinking was able to create diamonds, and...[emoji15] That would be fun wouldn't be? [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Hope you don't mind that I borrowed your photo.
> View attachment 3716416
> 
> What I actually wore today.
> View attachment 3716417
> 
> [emoji3]



Beautiful look Mimmy[emoji4] Love that yellow and bag is gorgeous. 
I just was looking for jeans skirt and decided to wait,but now your outfit it reminded me again [emoji12] I must get it. [emoji849]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Haha[emoji51] yes i agree if not internet,my closet would be half way empty [emoji12]
> That's amazing. I used to read a lot back home. Here,before my hubby became sick, my most favorite place was Barnes and Nobles book store. I used to spend hours there...
> Now I mostly read health books or of course my hubby makes me watch inspirational shows(what's going on around the world and truth, banking /corruption,etc... ) meditation
> I am waiting to get better,so I could go back to yoga,ballet and i love Gyrotonics,Pilates .All beautiful exercises for women.
> Before I met my hubby,I used to be in the gym 4 hrs a day. I was certified Personal trainer. But I don't want that anymore Want something peaceful, and no crazy moves,like running or aerobics or lifting weights [emoji849]
> Also creating various raw vegan desserts it was my hobby/business,but not anymore. Too much standing,bending,can't do it[emoji17]
> I agree bans will never work for me,because I don't see reasoning by that,so why I would want punished myself,to get to such extremes
> And since I can't see mentally,then it's impossible for me to achieve . It's always the most important thing is mental preparation. And it doesn't matter what subject. For example,back in Europe,I used to fast a lot. The longest my fasting were 30 days ,only distilled water. But the hardest really it's first 3-4 days,because you must mentally be prepared,otherwise it's disaster, you can never go through. You can get crazy headaches and you have to stop and start next week
> Our brains are so powerful. If we would just exercise to the maximum that power,who knows what we could achieve. Like my hubby says,we are in low dimension. It is story about ppl who were able to achieve to elevate themselves to the high dimension,where there is no sickness and no powerty[emoji15] It's about St Jermain trust. He just by thinking was able to create diamonds, and...[emoji15] That would be fun wouldn't be? [emoji12]


Hmm, I wonder if I think hard enough if I could create a handbag. [emoji3]


girleuro said:


> Beautiful look Mimmy[emoji4] Love that yellow and bag is gorgeous.
> I just was looking for jeans skirt and decided to wait,but now your outfit it reminded me again [emoji12] I must get it. [emoji849]


Thanks, girleuro! I find that a jean skirt is a very versatile wardrobe staple.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Hmm, I wonder if I think hard enough if I could create a handbag. [emoji3]
> 
> Thanks, girleuro! I find that a jean skirt is a very versatile wardrobe staple.



I agree Mimmy It goes with everything. You can dress up or down. You can never get bored [emoji847]


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin Thanks! I'm ok, just really busy at work and the last couple of weeks have been a blur. It felt like yesterday since I bought my April items and I didn't even realize I didn't buy anything in May. Not necessarily a bad thing haha. I think I want to do a full ban for the same reason as @bakeacookie to use more of what I have. As of now, I'm just going to buy things that need replacing (i.e black trousers for work) and see where it takes me. I also want to get into a better habit of accessorize going to get more out of what I already own. Also, I want to spend more of what little spare time I have with dh, pursue other hobbies, and getting reacquainted with old ones. I should remind myself that I spent 8 years in school uniform so it shouldn't be that hard. Or maybe that's why I love to shop lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin Thanks! I'm ok, just really busy at work and the last couple of weeks have been a blur. It felt like yesterday since I bought my April items and I didn't even realize I didn't buy anything in May. Not necessarily a bad thing haha. I think I want to do a full ban for the same reason as @bakeacookie to use more of what I have. As of now, I'm just going to buy things that need replacing (i.e black trousers for work) and see where it takes me. I also want to get into a better habit of accessorize going to get more out of what I already own. Also, I want to spend more of what little spare time I have with dh, pursue other hobbies, and getting reacquainted with old ones. I should remind myself that I spent 8 years in school uniform so it shouldn't be that hard. Or maybe that's why I love to shop lol.



lol I wasn't girly until college. I feel like I'm making up for lost time. One of many reasons I like to shop. 

But yeah, we have to make sure everything is set to go a year without new clothes. 

What hobbies will you begin to do next year?


----------



## Marylin

I've cancelled our trip to Paris. It doesn't feel right, taking my family to a potential target. After what happened (again) in London last night, I wouldn't feel safe taking my children to all the tourist attractions. I'd be worrying non-stop. I'm so sorry for all these poor people who enjoyed a night out and got killed or hurt or didn't get to bring back their loved ones. I would love just to pull a blanket over my head and tune it all out. Of course I can't. I'm due back at work in 2 hours processing all the terrible information that I don't even want to know myself anymore. 
I hope everybody we know is safe!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I've cancelled our trip to Paris. It doesn't feel right, taking my family to a potential target. After what happened (again) in London last night, I wouldn't feel safe taking my children to all the tourist attractions. I'd be worrying non-stop. I'm so sorry for all these poor people who enjoyed a night out and got killed or hurt or didn't get to bring back their loved ones. I would love just to pull a blanket over my head and tune it all out. Of course I can't. I'm due back at work in 2 hours processing all the terrible information that I don't even want to know myself anymore.
> I hope everybody we know is safe!



That's understandable. Safety first. It would be hard to enjoy Paris with guards everywhere and the feeling worried constantly. 


Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I've cancelled our trip to Paris. It doesn't feel right, taking my family to a potential target. After what happened (again) in London last night, I wouldn't feel safe taking my children to all the tourist attractions. I'd be worrying non-stop. I'm so sorry for all these poor people who enjoyed a night out and got killed or hurt or didn't get to bring back their loved ones. I would love just to pull a blanket over my head and tune it all out. Of course I can't. I'm due back at work in 2 hours processing all the terrible information that I don't even want to know myself anymore.
> I hope everybody we know is safe!



Sadly, canceling your Paris trip makes sense to me, Marylin. Of course you would worry about yourself, but you also have your children to think about. 

Unfortunately a lot of the things you would want to show your children would be considered targets. 

I have been to France and the UK probably about 7 times. None very recently though. My DH has relatives in Paris, and speaks fluent French as he spent some of his childhood there. We would like to take a trip to Paris, and have even talked about it recently. Every time something like this happens though, we start to have second thoughts. This is exactly how these vile people want us to feel, and I hate to admit that it is affecting how my DH and I plan our vacations. 

I hope that our UK friends are okay. I am heartbroken that this is something I am posting with regularity now.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin stay safe while you're out on the job.

@bakeacookie I'd get back into reading, cooking and baking more on the weekends, hiking, learn InDesign and mandarin.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin stay safe while you're out on the job.
> 
> @bakeacookie I'd get back into reading, cooking and baking more on the weekends, hiking, learn InDesign and mandarin.



I've gotta find something to do to keep me from shopping. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I've cancelled our trip to Paris. It doesn't feel right, taking my family to a potential target. After what happened (again) in London last night, I wouldn't feel safe taking my children to all the tourist attractions. I'd be worrying non-stop. I'm so sorry for all these poor people who enjoyed a night out and got killed or hurt or didn't get to bring back their loved ones. I would love just to pull a blanket over my head and tune it all out. Of course I can't. I'm due back at work in 2 hours processing all the terrible information that I don't even want to know myself anymore.
> I hope everybody we know is safe!



Sad to hear Marilyn that you had to cancel,but until is peace on earth it's so understandable.I would not be comfortable going to Paris too. 
It will be safe hopefully sooner than later. It's a lot of the things happening behind the scenes,to restore banking system for the better of common ppl.
Of course evil ppl and big corporations still in power,but not for long,that's why those type of events are happening. It can be even worse,specially here in US. But i hope,they will leave in peace.....
Universal income is one of the worlds reset change. Of course the real truth never going to be exposed to the common ppl.... but anything for the better of humanity,even getting unpunished the ones who suppressed,is still better. Good things are happening in the world... it's going to be peace,health (hidden remedies) and wealth for the ppl....


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I've gotta find something to do to keep me from shopping. Thanks for the ideas.



Bakeacookie baking,cooking,exploring healthy lifestyle (if you not doing yet) 
And my the most favorite-learning languages 
I speak Lithuanian,Russian,Polish and English fluently,and I always loved languages.Actually I was studying English by myself,since 12 . It wasn't so popular under communism ruling. World was closed. But I always dreamed,and how great !It helped me so much when I came to US I had All basics,so all I needed to extend my vocabulary and learn business language 
I watched news and business channels 
But the most I learned by listening all my hubby's business phone calls. [emoji12]
I always wanted to learn French, and Spanish and now when I am going to be traveling a lot, I truly need to start learning ,specially French
I am planning to live there some part of the year. Of course,I would choose South France., I am so used to that warm climate,that I don't want to live anywhere where is cold [emoji15] 
Actually a few years ago ,my hubby showed me some Island ,I believe it was in South France,but not sure. It's very luxurious and the best thing,that it's always the same temperature and never rains. I can't remember the name. I want to find it! I searched on internet for a week and can't find it [emoji23][emoji854] If anyone knows ,please let me know [emoji120][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I've gotta find something to do to keep me from shopping. Thanks for the ideas.



[emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin stay safe while you're out on the job.
> 
> @bakeacookie I'd get back into reading, cooking and baking more on the weekends, hiking, learn InDesign and mandarin.



Cooking and baking I love and do a lot on professional level as every day,but it doesn't keep me from shopping [emoji849] 
Now learning languages that's a great hobby. [emoji106][emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Sadly, canceling your Paris trip makes sense to me, Marylin. Of course you would worry about yourself, but you also have your children to think about.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of the things you would want to show your children would be considered targets.
> 
> I have been to France and the UK probably about 7 times. None very recently though. My DH has relatives in Paris, and speaks fluent French as he spent some of his childhood there. We would like to take a trip to Paris, and have even talked about it recently. Every time something like this happens though, we start to have second thoughts. This is exactly how these vile people want us to feel, and I hate to admit that it is affecting how my DH and I plan our vacations.
> 
> I hope that our UK friends are okay. I am heartbroken that this is something I am posting with regularity now.


I never thought I would cancel a trip like this. It's a shame. I love Paris and France. When I was a girl I spent every summer vacation in the south of France, and now my youngest is taking French lessons. One of the reasons I wanted to take the boys there.  Thankfully I've been to London so many times it will last for a while. DH is there at least once a month, mostly for a week. Next trip is planned two weeks from today. They're thinking about canceling that one. You're right. The results are what they're aiming at: people are afraid and now business relations get affected as well.


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacokie  @eggtartapproved @girleuro No amount of hobbies could make me stop shopping, I'm afraid  . I used to sew a bit, I have my garden to attend to, my mother to take care of and of course two very active boys and a job that occupies most of my time. I couldn't imagine to cook and bake as a hobby since I cook all weekend anyway to prepare for the week and at least 4 times a week for dinner and bake all the time for all kinds of school events or sundays. I usually do my shopping while running around on errands or between two appointments. I would love two learn Chinese, my brother is pretty good at it, goes there at least twice a year for a few weeks, but I understand it takes so much time. And I would have no chance to use it. Next to German and English my French is still pretty good, Italian quite ok. Other than that no langue skills except for the endless Latin lessones we had to go through in school and which only serve to impress my boys now that they have to learn it. I'm still better than they are, and they get pretty mad at me. I'm not sure if shopping can be 'cured' by starting a hobby. Just like overeating can't. It's a matter of self discipline and sense. Just like a diet and as girleuro said. If you deprive yourself of something you really like, it might backfire.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @bakeacokie  @eggtartapproved @girleuro No amount of hobbies could make me stop shopping, I'm afraid  . I used to sew a bit, I have my garden to attend to, my mother to take care of and of course two very active boys and a job that occupies most of my time. I couldn't imagine to cook and bake as a hobby since I cook all weekend anyway to prepare for the week and at least 4 times a week for dinner and bake all the time for all kinds of school events or sundays. I usually do my shopping while running around on errands or between two appointments. I would love two learn Chinese, my brother is pretty good at it, goes there at least twice a year for a few weeks, but I understand it takes so much time. And I would have no chance to use it. Next to German and English my French is still pretty good, Italian quite ok. Other than that no langue skills except for the endless Latin lessones we had to go through in school and which only serve to impress my boys now that they have to learn it. I'm still better than they are, and they get pretty mad at me. I'm not sure if shopping can be 'cured' by starting a hobby. Just like overeating can't. It's a matter of self discipline and sense. Just like a diet and as girleuro said. If you deprive yourself of something you really like, it might backfire.



Omg [emoji44] Marilyn your hands are full when do you have time to shop? [emoji51] 
I am not looking for cure for shopping either [emoji12] I just participating in conversation. There is nothing or no one could take away shopping from me.[emoji51][emoji854] And why ? New clothes don't offend older ones. They all get along and looking for more. The more the merrier [emoji12] 
Lucky you Marilyn you speak French and Italian!Nice 
I need to start learning French and Spanish. I just love languages.And it will be shopping easier in Europe with those two[emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

What to wear for a big birthday party? A dear friend is celebrating his birthday Friday night at a fantastic location. It's a small old castle. Think Disney meets Windsor castle meets Versailles en miniature. I'm thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt again. Will the blue dress be too elegant?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> What to wear for a big birthday party? A dear friend is celebrating his birthday Friday night at a fantastic location. It's a small old castle. Think Disney meets Windsor castle meets Versailles en miniature. I'm thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt again. Will the blue dress be too elegant?
> View attachment 3721899
> View attachment 3721903



Can you ever be too elegant? 

Do you know how anyone else will dress? I like both options lol.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Can you ever be too elegant?
> 
> Do you know how anyone else will dress? I like both options lol.


You're right, of course! My concern maybe isn't that it might be too elegant,  but too much of a business look even with the cold shoulder. The other outfit might be more fun and partyish. I don't know what everybody else will be wearing, it will be a very big party. But I know that some of his friends unfortunately don't put in much effort. Some have shown up in flip flops and shorts to his birthdays before. I don't care if I stand out in a good way.  Of course I could just wear black pants and top and jewelry and be safe?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You're right, of course! My concern maybe isn't that it might be too elegant,  but too much of a business look even with the cold shoulder. The other outfit might be more fun and partyish. I don't know what everybody else will be wearing, it will be a very big party. But I know that some of his friends unfortunately don't put in much effort. Some have shown up in flip flops and shorts to his birthdays before. I don't care if I stand out in a good way.  Of course I could just wear black pants and top and jewelry and be safe?



You could jewel up the dress. It would be a safe bet, I think. 

But if you wanna look super fun and ready to party, the sequin skirt!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> You could jewel up the dress. It would be a safe bet, I think.
> 
> But if you wanna look super fun and ready to party, the sequin skirt!


I guess I will have to try both on before I leave and decide on impulse. I know both work and how to accessorize them, thanks to Stylebook and thanks to all those work events I had to go to a few weeks ago. I might just wear something totally different...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marylin said:


> What to wear for a big birthday party? A dear friend is celebrating his birthday Friday night at a fantastic location. It's a small old castle. Think Disney meets Windsor castle meets Versailles en miniature. I'm thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt again. Will the blue dress be too elegant?
> View attachment 3721899
> View attachment 3721903


I love that blue dress. Is that the Milly Selena?
Yes, set up both outfits and go with what you feel. Who cares if someone shows up in flip-flops...you'll look amazing.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What to wear for a big birthday party? A dear friend is celebrating his birthday Friday night at a fantastic location. It's a small old castle. Think Disney meets Windsor castle meets Versailles en miniature. I'm thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt again. Will the blue dress be too elegant?
> View attachment 3721899
> View attachment 3721903



I agree with bakeacookie Marilyn.maybe you should ask what would be the dress code 
But if it's a big party in a castle Gold is good way to to. After all Gold is Kings etiquette [emoji146] [emoji6] 
I would not worry if someone shows up with flip flops. That's their reality [emoji849]
Black dress is nice and no it's not business looking. Little black dress with accessories always great. But for the castle not sure. If it would be long one Gold skirt or any long dress would be better. Chiffon,Silk,Velvet. It also depends what kind of weather and is it warm inside. Castle can be really cold [emoji848] 
But best since it's your good friend,just ask what lady of the party is going to wear and you will go from there [emoji847]
How exciting Party in a Castle


----------



## Marylin

QuelleFromage said:


> I love that blue dress. Is that the Milly Selena?
> Yes, set up both outfits and go with what you feel. Who cares if someone shows up in flip-flops...you'll look amazing.


Thank you QuelleFromage! It's by Iris &a Ink, but very similar. The sleeves are not as elaborate. (And it's less than half of the Milly Selena.) this is a different picture.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marylin said:


> Thank you QuelleFromage! It's by Iris &a Ink, but very similar. The sleeves are not as elaborate. (And it's less than half of the Milly Selena.) this is a different picture.
> View attachment 3722112


So much for not shopping! Milly cuts just a little large for me but I have always wanted the Selena. This may be the answer. The Selena in a dark colour can also look a little "witchy" because of the super flared sleeves...these are better I think.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I agree with bakeacookie Marilyn.maybe you should ask what would be the dress code
> But if it's a big party in a castle Gold is good way to to. After all Gold is Kings etiquette [emoji146] [emoji6]
> I would not worry if someone shows up with flip flops. That's their reality [emoji849]
> Black dress is nice and no it's not business looking. Little black dress with accessories always great. But for the castle not sure. If it would be long one Gold skirt or any long dress would be better. Chiffon,Silk,Velvet. It also depends what kind of weather and is it warm inside. Castle can be really cold [emoji848]
> But best since it's your good friend,just ask what lady of the party is going to wear and you will go from there [emoji847]
> How exciting Party in a Castle


I love that quote that gold is the King's etiquette. Did you come up with that?
Well you know, in Europe there are tons of little 'castles'. It's really tiny, more of that impoverished country nobility kind of place. There's no dress code, definitely not evening attire, I could probably get away with a Dirndl, since that's always appropriate in Bavaria, and I'm sure people will show up in Dirndl and Lederhosen. I just think it's also a matter of respect for the person who is celebrating. He's going through so much work and paying so much money for his friends to have a good time, so we should be the best versions of ourselves we can be. (Unfortunately there's no 'lady' to ask, only very well dressed 'lords'....)


----------



## Marylin

QuelleFromage said:


> So much for not shopping! Milly cuts just a little large for me but I have always wanted the Selena. This may be the answer. The Selena in a dark colour can also look a little "witchy" because of the super flared sleeves...these are better I think.


It did take a lot of persuasion to buy this dress a few weeks ago, because I thought I didn't really need one. But then I had so many outfits to create and just couldn't come up with yet another look for some work related events, so I went for this one. I've worn it more than 7 times already which is my indicator for whether something was a good purchase. It was 160€, so cpw is less than 22 € by now. I like the Selena a lot, it's amazing in red and nude, but I wouldn't have bought such a trendy item for the price. Who knows how long the bell sleeves and off the shoulder style will last. Plus, I'm really boring.


----------



## QuelleFromage

On another note, June has begun and unlike my "good" month of May,  I have added a bag....the Little Liffner Tiny D. I saw this on a blogger a while ago and have been trying to hunt it down in the green suede featured there to no avail.  But this cream "croc" stamp will, I think, fill in for the fact that I have zero pale-colored bags. I never went for the micro-bag trend, but am trying to carry less with me when possible. I tried this bag on in NYC in blue lizard and it's just an adorable small accent. Has a coil chain strap for shoulder or can be a clutch and it's kind of like a mini Kelly.....and way, way more mini in price.
We'll see when it arrives how I like the color. The only other colors available right now that I can see anywhere are black (I have enough black bags), pink (not for me), and mustard python (really wish it was not mustard) - so this is the best option.



I think all the summer sales have caused me to covet more than I should, and I am starting to look at bags outside my norm. I have definitely bought quite a bit of non-bag fashion, especially when I am able to duplicate much worn items at a sale price.  We are moving to a more formal city with real falls and winters, also a walking city, so I am also adding more black, more polished pieces, and more comfortable, stylish flat-ish shoes. 

I think I will rehome more bags than I had planned this summer.... my Drag and maybe my Trim (both red) and possibly even my new Kelly, so I don't feel TOO guilty.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marylin said:


> I love that quote that gold is the King's etiquette. Did you come up with that?
> Well you know, in Europe there are tons of little 'castles'. It's really tiny, more of that impoverished country nobility kind of place. There's no dress code, definitely not evening attire, I could probably get away with a Dirndl, since that's always appropriate in Bavaria, and I'm sure people will show up in Dirndl and Lederhosen. I just think it's also a matter of respect for the person who is celebrating. He's going through so much work and paying so much money for his friends to have a good time, so we should be the best versions of ourselves we can be. (Unfortunately there's no 'lady' to ask, only very well dressed 'lords'....)


I love those little castles. So, you are dressing for the occasion and the friend, not the place....again, just wear what feels festive and right to you. BTW there is nothing boring about someone who owns floor-length sequins!


----------



## Marylin

QuelleFromage said:


> On another note, June has begun and unlike my "good" month of May,  I have added a bag....the Little Liffner Tiny D. I saw this on a blogger a while ago and have been trying to hunt it down in the green suede featured there to no avail.  But this cream "croc" stamp will, I think, fill in for the fact that I have zero pale-colored bags. I never went for the micro-bag trend, but am trying to carry less with me when possible. I tried this bag on in NYC in blue lizard and it's just an adorable small accent. Has a coil chain strap for shoulder or can be a clutch and it's kind of like a mini Kelly.....and way, way more mini in price.
> We'll see when it arrives how I like the color. The only other colors available right now that I can see anywhere are black (I have enough black bags), pink (not for me), and mustard python (really wish it was not mustard) - so this is the best option.
> 
> View attachment 3722124
> 
> I think all the summer sales have caused me to covet more than I should, and I am starting to look at bags outside my norm. I have definitely bought quite a bit of non-bag fashion, especially when I am able to duplicate much worn items at a sale price.  We are moving to a more formal city with real falls and winters, also a walking city, so I am also adding more black, more polished pieces, and more comfortable, stylish flat-ish shoes.
> 
> I think I will rehome more bags than I had planned this summer.... my Drag and maybe my Trim (both red) and possibly even my new Kelly, so I don't feel TOO guilty.


Cute bag! I love the shape and structure. Let us know how you like the color and how you deal with carrying less. I couldn't. I carry everything but the kitchen sink with me all the time. When I use my WOCs I feel like being thrown into the woods into some survival camp with only a lipstick to conquer the jungle.


----------



## Marylin

QuelleFromage said:


> I love those little castles. So, you are dressing for the occasion and the friend, not the place....again, just wear what feels festive and right to you. BTW there is nothing boring about someone who owns floor-length sequins!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I love that quote that gold is the King's etiquette. Did you come up with that?
> Well you know, in Europe there are tons of little 'castles'. It's really tiny, more of that impoverished country nobility kind of place. There's no dress code, definitely not evening attire, I could probably get away with a Dirndl, since that's always appropriate in Bavaria, and I'm sure people will show up in Dirndl and Lederhosen. I just think it's also a matter of respect for the person who is celebrating. He's going through so much work and paying so much money for his friends to have a good time, so we should be the best versions of ourselves we can be. (Unfortunately there's no 'lady' to ask, only very well dressed 'lords'....)



Ha ha no I didn't come up with the phrase. [emoji51] 
Now I got it !
It's not Kings court attire,you know me ,my imagination goes wild [emoji12] 
Small castles it's nice,so then you need to dress up something that you would be elegant and comfortable at the same time. In that case black dress with gold accessories would be fine
Enjoy your time  [emoji146]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> What to wear for a big birthday party? A dear friend is celebrating his birthday Friday night at a fantastic location. It's a small old castle. Think Disney meets Windsor castle meets Versailles en miniature. I'm thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt again. Will the blue dress be too elegant?
> View attachment 3721899
> View attachment 3721903



Could u wear the sequinned skirt over the black dress? I've done that a few times to get the right balance of a not work feel, and more party/casual.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Could u wear the sequinned skirt over the black dress? I've done that a few times to get the right balance of a not work feel, and more party/casual.



Ooh that would be cool! Dark top to balance out the bright sequins.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Ooh that would be cool! Dark top to balance out the bright sequins.



Well black top with gold might look too much formal,I guess it also depends on the top. [emoji848] 
I think Marilyn since the skirt is the attention piece,you should wear more simple top. White crisp shirt or even nice t shirt would toned it down the formal look . 
I like this type of look


----------



## girleuro

QuelleFromage said:


> On another note, June has begun and unlike my "good" month of May,  I have added a bag....the Little Liffner Tiny D. I saw this on a blogger a while ago and have been trying to hunt it down in the green suede featured there to no avail.  But this cream "croc" stamp will, I think, fill in for the fact that I have zero pale-colored bags. I never went for the micro-bag trend, but am trying to carry less with me when possible. I tried this bag on in NYC in blue lizard and it's just an adorable small accent. Has a coil chain strap for shoulder or can be a clutch and it's kind of like a mini Kelly.....and way, way more mini in price.
> We'll see when it arrives how I like the color. The only other colors available right now that I can see anywhere are black (I have enough black bags), pink (not for me), and mustard python (really wish it was not mustard) - so this is the best option.
> 
> View attachment 3722124
> 
> I think all the summer sales have caused me to covet more than I should, and I am starting to look at bags outside my norm. I have definitely bought quite a bit of non-bag fashion, especially when I am able to duplicate much worn items at a sale price.  We are moving to a more formal city with real falls and winters, also a walking city, so I am also adding more black, more polished pieces, and more comfortable, stylish flat-ish shoes.
> 
> I think I will rehome more bags than I had planned this summer.... my Drag and maybe my Trim (both red) and possibly even my new Kelly, so I don't feel TOO guilty.



I like your little bag. It's so elegant. [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Cute bag! I love the shape and structure. Let us know how you like the color and how you deal with carrying less. I couldn't. I carry everything but the kitchen sink with me all the time. When I use my WOCs I feel like being thrown into the woods into some survival camp with only a lipstick to conquer the jungle.



Haha that's how I always felt. I couldn't live without my Jumbo ones. But lately something happened to me,I started looking for small bags. I just feel that it's more elegant look. Not sure why I feel that way,but I just recently got Chanel WOC very strange [emoji849][emoji854][emoji44] I never imagined that I could ever get such a small thing. But I like it. So next bag going to be probably medium one or even small [emoji848] Hmmm very strange [emoji51]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What to wear for a big birthday party? A dear friend is celebrating his birthday Friday night at a fantastic location. It's a small old castle. Think Disney meets Windsor castle meets Versailles en miniature. I'm thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt again. Will the blue dress be too elegant?
> View attachment 3721899
> View attachment 3721903



On the other thought Marilyn,I looked again at your sequined skirt outfit. 
It's not too much,because the blue shirt tones it down as well 
I  think you should still try with a white T shirt or shirt as well
Actually now I am in trouble. [emoji849][emoji17][emoji44][emoji30][emoji854][emoji12]
I truly started liking sequined skirt with a T shirt and now I want one 
Haha [emoji23] never had sequined skirt. Always thought that is so way too dressy and formal for my liking. I guess those 80's looks so stacked in my head,and that was awful then. [emoji854]
But thinking about your looks,I got ideas that I saw this skirt it's from next year Chanel resort collection. It's dripping in gold. But I thought it's way too much for my liking and now,I think with a T shirt would be amazing and more casual look[emoji146]
And I don't have too much gold clothes and that's definitely my color 
And that collection is so much gold. It's Grecian Goddess team . Love it [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

And also Marilyn if you would like to tone it down even more casual,you could wear navy top/sweater little oversized on top just reaching your top of the hips .not too long with sleeves pushed back and some gold accessories


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Could u wear the sequinned skirt over the black dress? I've done that a few times to get the right balance of a not work feel, and more party/casual.


Oh! I will definitely try that! Never ever thought of doing this, hopefully it's not too bulky.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Well black top with gold might look too much formal,I guess it also depends on the top. [emoji848]
> I think Marilyn since the skirt is the attention piece,you should wear more simple top. White crisp shirt or even nice t shirt would toned it down the formal look .
> I like this type of look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722366


This is amazing! My skirt is not as pretty, it's much shorter and not as flowy. I did pair it with a simple top before, which makes it look more edgy. I'll play around with it and post pics.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> On the other thought Marilyn,I looked again at your sequined skirt outfit.
> It's not too much,because the blue shirt tones it down as well
> I  think you should still try with a white T shirt or shirt as well
> Actually now I am in trouble. [emoji849][emoji17][emoji44][emoji30][emoji854][emoji12]
> I truly started liking sequined skirt with a T shirt and now I want one
> Haha [emoji23] never had sequined skirt. Always thought that is so way too dressy and formal for my liking. I guess those 80's looks so stacked in my head,and that was awful then. [emoji854]
> But thinking about your looks,I got ideas that I saw this skirt it's from next year Chanel resort collection. It's dripping in gold. But I thought it's way too much for my liking and now,I think with a T shirt would be amazing and more casual look[emoji146]
> And I don't have too much gold clothes and that's definitely my color
> And that collection is so much gold. It's Grecian Goddess team . Love it [emoji7]


Didn't mean to be an enabler...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh! I will definitely try that! Never ever thought of doing this, hopefully it's not too bulky.



Let me know if it works! I've only been able to do it with a few items since it is kinda difficult to balance the bulk and also lengths.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Didn't mean to be an enabler...



Haha [emoji23] 
No problem every girl deserves some Chanel and some sequins [emoji51][emoji12][emoji146]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is amazing! My skirt is not as pretty, it's much shorter and not as flowy. I did pair it with a simple top before, which makes it look more edgy. I'll play around with it and post pics.



[emoji106]


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies!  Hope everyone has been well.  I went to Las Vegas last weekend, and though I was severely tempted by a number of things (Stella McCartney bags, Aquazurra shoes), I passed it all by.  Because...I had made a giant order from Net A Porter before I left for vacation and I knew I would have a lot to choose from!  

I didn't have many holes in my wardrobe I was looking to fill, per se, other than the fact that I wanted a black jump suit.  So I got the attached, which is amazingly comfortable, and I can see myself using it for travel and play.  Not during summer months in Houston though -- way too hot for that. 




I couldn't resist these red short heels.  I've been really wanting lower heels for a while -- 4 inch just doesn't seem doable these days, though I have so many 4 inch heels.  And the last dress was just a whim.  It is entirely different from anything else I have in my closet, fits really well, and makes me feel good.  All of this was 30 - 50% off, so while not cheap, were pretty good deals.  

The house is still on the market, though we remain hopeful.  So mindful spending is still necessary. And speaking of spending...Vegas is over the top!  I can't believe how expensive everything was.  I don't need to go back anytime soon.

Much of my wardrobe is boxed up, and other than the winter stuff, I'm wondering if I will actually need it if I am able to survive this long without it.  I am starting to itch for downsizing and organization again.  I think my tee shirt pile must be attacked this weekend.  And I need to get rid of a lot of old makeup. Then I will feel better. =)


----------



## Pishi

Marilyn, if you're still pondering, my vote is for the gold sequined skirt!  It's lovely, and I love the blue top.  Very stylish combo.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies!  Hope everyone has been well.  I went to Las Vegas last weekend, and though I was severely tempted by a number of things (Stella McCartney bags, Aquazurra shoes), I passed it all by.  Because...I had made a giant order from Net A Porter before I left for vacation and I knew I would have a lot to choose from!
> 
> I didn't have many holes in my wardrobe I was looking to fill, per se, other than the fact that I wanted a black jump suit.  So I got the attached, which is amazingly comfortable, and I can see myself using it for travel and play.  Not during summer months in Houston though -- way too hot for that.
> View attachment 3724131
> View attachment 3724132
> View attachment 3724133
> 
> I couldn't resist these red short heels.  I've been really wanting lower heels for a while -- 4 inch just doesn't seem doable these days, though I have so many 4 inch heels.  And the last dress was just a whim.  It is entirely different from anything else I have in my closet, fits really well, and makes me feel good.  All of this was 30 - 50% off, so while not cheap, were pretty good deals.
> 
> The house is still on the market, though we remain hopeful.  So mindful spending is still necessary. And speaking of spending...Vegas is over the top!  I can't believe how expensive everything was.  I don't need to go back anytime soon.
> 
> Much of my wardrobe is boxed up, and other than the winter stuff, I'm wondering if I will actually need it if I am able to survive this long without it.  I am starting to itch for downsizing and organization again.  I think my tee shirt pile must be attacked this weekend.  And I need to get rid of a lot of old makeup. Then I will feel better. =)


Pishi, welcome back! I'm proud of you that you didn't give in to Vegas' temptations! I like all your purchases, I've tried so many black jumpsuits and the only one I liked, I sent back because I didn't want to spend over 400€. It never made it into the sales . The low heels are cute. I've been wearing lots of flats recently, for some reason heels seem to be a bit out of fashion for anything other than evening wear. What do you think? 
I'm sure you'll feel better once you've sorted out your wardrobe. It can be very soothing to sort something you have control over when there are things you can't control. Don't worry about the house. It will find the people it wants to be lived in by. Every house has a soul and it will need a soulmate. 
.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Marilyn, if you're still pondering, my vote is for the gold sequined skirt!  It's lovely, and I love the blue top.  Very stylish combo.


Thanks for joining the discussion! I'll know tomorrow. The sequined skirt will draw attention that's for sure. If I'm up for that, I'll wear it, if I'd rather stand back, I'll wear the navy dress.


----------



## Pishi

What a lovely thought!  Every house has a soulmate. I like it. We are gradually coming to terms with the fact that we may not leave, and if so, how can we make it ours? Kind of like restyling with the same wardrobe, with a few judicious additions.  It is actually not unappealing. I think being out of control and waiting is what is hard. 

Thank you for the kind thoughts!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> What a lovely thought!  Every house has a soulmate. I like it. We are gradually coming to terms with the fact that we may not leave, and if so, how can we make it ours? Kind of like restyling with the same wardrobe, with a few judicious additions.  It is actually not unappealing. I think being out of control and waiting is what is hard.
> 
> Thank you for the kind thoughts!


Maybe that's why. Maybe your house doesn't want you to leave!


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies!  Hope everyone has been well.  I went to Las Vegas last weekend, and though I was severely tempted by a number of things (Stella McCartney bags, Aquazurra shoes), I passed it all by.  Because...I had made a giant order from Net A Porter before I left for vacation and I knew I would have a lot to choose from!
> 
> I didn't have many holes in my wardrobe I was looking to fill, per se, other than the fact that I wanted a black jump suit.  So I got the attached, which is amazingly comfortable, and I can see myself using it for travel and play.  Not during summer months in Houston though -- way too hot for that.
> View attachment 3724131
> View attachment 3724132
> View attachment 3724133
> 
> I couldn't resist these red short heels.  I've been really wanting lower heels for a while -- 4 inch just doesn't seem doable these days, though I have so many 4 inch heels.  And the last dress was just a whim.  It is entirely different from anything else I have in my closet, fits really well, and makes me feel good.  All of this was 30 - 50% off, so while not cheap, were pretty good deals.
> 
> The house is still on the market, though we remain hopeful.  So mindful spending is still necessary. And speaking of spending...Vegas is over the top!  I can't believe how expensive everything was.  I don't need to go back anytime soon.
> 
> Much of my wardrobe is boxed up, and other than the winter stuff, I'm wondering if I will actually need it if I am able to survive this long without it.  I am starting to itch for downsizing and organization again.  I think my tee shirt pile must be attacked this weekend.  And I need to get rid of a lot of old makeup. Then I will feel better. =)



All purchases very beautiful Pishi 
And I have to command you for sustaining yourself from shopping at Las Vegas. I know probably wasn't easy,but you did it[emoji106]
And with the house who knows maybe when you last expect the buyer will come. [emoji120]
And if not,maybe that's how supposed to be. In life things never happens with no reason.... enjoy your purchases and we waiting for pics[emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Pishi, welcome back! I'm proud of you that you didn't give in to Vegas' temptations! I like all your purchases, I've tried so many black jumpsuits and the only one I liked, I sent back because I didn't want to spend over 400€. It never made it into the sales . The low heels are cute. I've been wearing lots of flats recently, for some reason heels seem to be a bit out of fashion for anything other than evening wear. What do you think?
> I'm sure you'll feel better once you've sorted out your wardrobe. It can be very soothing to sort something you have control over when there are things you can't control. Don't worry about the house. It will find the people it wants to be lived in by. Every house has a soul and it will need a soulmate.
> .



That's funny I feel the same way about high heels. I just feel more elegant with lower shoes. I actually sold my very high heels . I don't even want for evening wear higher than 4 inches [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

Got a bit behind on this thread. Just a busy, busy week!

@Marylin I love your sequin skirt! So much so, that I started browsing online for one. I do not think that my life is glam enough to add one to my closet though; I will admire yours from afar. 

@Pishi Great new wardrobe additions! That black jumpsuit is a winner! The red shoes are great too. 

Great willpower on resisting shopping in Vegas. I hope your house sells soon. 

I finally wore my ALC dress. It really is comfortable; great for our now hot and humid Florida climate. I should definitely wear it more often.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Got a bit behind on this thread. Just a busy, busy week!
> 
> @Marylin I love your sequin skirt! So much so, that I started browsing online for one. I do not think that my life is glam enough to add one to my closet though; I will admire yours from afar.
> 
> @Pishi Great new wardrobe additions! That black jumpsuit is a winner! The red shoes are great too.
> 
> Great willpower on resisting shopping in Vegas. I hope your house sells soon.
> 
> I finally wore my ALC dress. It really is comfortable; great for our now hot and humid Florida climate. I should definitely wear it more often.
> View attachment 3725167



I love the dress on you. I know the weather is so hot and humid ,you can definitely wear more often [emoji4] 
And that's funny [emoji23] Marilyn 's sequined skirt becoming enabler[emoji51]
I never had or wanted one and now,this week when we started discussion about it, I started looking how to make it more casual and absolutely loved the idea 
Now I want one too[emoji849][emoji30][emoji146][emoji12][emoji854]. 
And Mimmy you can wear one too,just style with t shirt or sweater or crispy white shirt and you can wear for dinner on the Ocean 
Living in resort,makes all more glamorous looks possible without big occasion [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> I love the dress on you. I know the weather is so hot and humid ,you can definitely wear more often [emoji4]
> And that's funny [emoji23] Marilyn 's sequined skirt becoming enabler[emoji51]
> I never had or wanted one and now,this week when we started discussion about it, I started looking how to make it more casual and absolutely loved the idea
> Now I want one too[emoji849][emoji30][emoji146][emoji12][emoji854].
> And Mimmy you can wear one too,just style with t shirt or sweater or crispy white shirt and you can wear for dinner on the Ocean
> Living in resort,makes all more glamorous looks possible without big occasion [emoji12]



Thanks, girleuro!

You are right! I should still get a sequin skirt! In fact we probably all should own a sequin skirt. What's life without a bit of glamour after all? [emoji183] [emoji182] [emoji146]

Thanks for the great advice and enabling, girleuro!! [emoji8]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, girleuro!
> 
> You are right! I should still get a sequin skirt! In fact we probably all should own a sequin skirt. What's life without a bit of glamour after all? [emoji183] [emoji182] [emoji146]
> 
> Thanks for the great advice and enabling, girleuro!! [emoji8]



I agree!! Here's a picture of the one I own, purchased on sale a few years ago


----------



## Mimmy

Sophie-Rose said:


> I agree!! Here's a picture of the one I own, purchased on sale a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 3725223
> View attachment 3725224



Your sequin skirt is beautiful, Sophie-Rose! I guess my search for a sequin skirt will resume. [emoji3]


----------



## Pishi

I totally want a sequined skirt, too.  I bought one on sale from JCrew a while back, but it didn't have enough fit.  So I sent it back.  Some day it will happen.  My other dream skirt is a short black skirt with a lot of sexy fringe hanging from the bottom.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, girleuro!
> 
> You are right! I should still get a sequin skirt! In fact we probably all should own a sequin skirt. What's life without a bit of glamour after all? [emoji183] [emoji182] [emoji146]
> 
> Thanks for the great advice and enabling, girleuro!! [emoji8]



Lol [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Sophie-Rose said:


> I agree!! Here's a picture of the one I own, purchased on sale a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 3725223
> View attachment 3725224



Beautiful


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Pishi I love your latest purchases. The jumpsuit looks so casual polished!

@Sophie-Rose your skirt is so much fun!!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Got a bit behind on this thread. Just a busy, busy week!
> 
> @Marylin I love your sequin skirt! So much so, that I started browsing online for one. I do not think that my life is glam enough to add one to my closet though; I will admire yours from afar.
> 
> @Pishi Great new wardrobe additions! That black jumpsuit is a winner! The red shoes are great too.
> 
> Great willpower on resisting shopping in Vegas. I hope your house sells soon.
> 
> I finally wore my ALC dress. It really is comfortable; great for our now hot and humid Florida climate. I should definitely wear it more often.
> View attachment 3725167


This is so beautiful, it fits perfectly and I love it with your black hair. Also nice to see the wedges in action, they look even better on your feet than in the pictures. Good job!


----------



## Marylin

Oh, oh. I'm a bad role model. Though it's true that every girl deserves a sequined skirt, I didn't mean to set a (bad) example..
And I even didn't end up wearing it! These were the looks I tried out before I left: 




Though the skirt is more fun, I had doubts, because it looks more like a night out in a club and because  my stomach looks huge. The dress seemed to make more sense and it being only one piece there was no need to tuck and adjust all the time, which I was afraid I'd do wearing the skirt. I've decided to 'save' the skirt for holiday season parties and shows or parties that are not that formal. 
I got a lot of compliments for the dress, so it was the right decision. And I had a great time. 
Thank you Ladies for all your input!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh, oh. I'm a bad role model. Though it's true that every girl deserves a sequined skirt, I didn't mean to set a (bad) example..
> And I even didn't end up wearing it! These were the looks I tried out before I left:
> View attachment 3726828
> View attachment 3726829
> 
> 
> Though the skirt is more fun, I had doubts, because it looks more like a night out in a club and because  my stomach looks huge. The dress seemed to make more sense and it being only one piece there was no need to tuck and adjust all the time, which I was afraid I'd do wearing the skirt. I've decided to 'save' the skirt for holiday season parties and shows or parties that are not that formal.
> I got a lot of compliments for the dress, so it was the right decision. And I had a great time.
> Thank you Ladies for all your input!



Marilyn both looks are beautiful on you and what stomach? [emoji849] 
You look fabulous 
But of course the LBD is always a great way to go . You will have time to wear your sequins [emoji146] BTW the skirt is gorgeous 
And now we all want some sequins [emoji12] 
I hope you had a great time at the castle party [emoji322] [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

Agree^ what stomach? 

You looked fab in both outfits, but the best outfit is the one you don't have to fuss and worry about! Glad to hear you had a blast!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is so beautiful, it fits perfectly and I love it with your black hair. Also nice to see the wedges in action, they look even better on your feet than in the pictures. Good job!



Thanks, Marylin! Initially I was going to wear my black, Valentino stilettos. Happily, I remembered that this event involved a lot of standing. These shoes are actually very comfortable; so all in all a better choice!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Oh, oh. I'm a bad role model. Though it's true that every girl deserves a sequined skirt, I didn't mean to set a (bad) example..
> And I even didn't end up wearing it! These were the looks I tried out before I left:
> View attachment 3726828
> View attachment 3726829
> 
> 
> Though the skirt is more fun, I had doubts, because it looks more like a night out in a club and because  my stomach looks huge. The dress seemed to make more sense and it being only one piece there was no need to tuck and adjust all the time, which I was afraid I'd do wearing the skirt. I've decided to 'save' the skirt for holiday season parties and shows or parties that are not that formal.
> I got a lot of compliments for the dress, so it was the right decision. And I had a great time.
> Thank you Ladies for all your input!



Wow, wow, wow! Both outfits are stunning; don't think you could go wrong with either one. 

If your stomach is huge, my eyes are really failing! [emoji102] You look great!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Marylin! Initially I was going to wear my black, Valentino stilettos. Happily, I remembered that this event involved a lot of standing. These shoes are actually very comfortable; so all in all a better choice!


Very smart! My heels were a bit too high last night and today I can't feel my middle toes... first time that ever happened.


----------



## Marylin

I and my big belly say thank you very much and might have ice cream for desert. 
You know how it is, shine adds pounds and that's only ok on those few days in a woman's life that she feels thin.
So maybe this skirt won't be such a hit during Christmas season...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I and my big belly say thank you very much and might have ice cream for desert.
> You know how it is, shine adds pounds and that's only ok on those few days in a woman's life that she feels thin.
> So maybe this skirt won't be such a hit during Christmas season...



Marilyn of course can be a hit . There is plenty of ways to wear your gorgeous sequins.It can be more dressy or more casual in any season,including Christmas.[emoji6]Look at these pics some of them definitely can make you less conscious and camouflage your imaginable stomach as well [emoji12][emoji849][emoji854][emoji44]
Mimmy many of these outfits can definitely be worn without special Party 
Specially in Florida all goes here!
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's a resort! [emoji847][emoji12][emoji13][emoji146][emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn of course can be a hit . There is plenty of ways to wear your gorgeous sequins.It can be more dressy or more casual in any season,including Christmas.[emoji6]Look at these pics some of them definitely can make you less conscious and camouflage your imaginable stomach as well [emoji12][emoji849][emoji854][emoji44]
> Mimmy many of these outfits can definitely be worn without special Party
> Specially in Florida all goes here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727020
> View attachment 3727021
> View attachment 3727022
> View attachment 3727023
> View attachment 3727024
> View attachment 3727025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a resort! [emoji847][emoji12][emoji13][emoji146][emoji6]


Oh wow! Fantastic! Thanks for these pictures, they're all so fabulous! I especially like the green one and I like the biker jacket look. The one with the longer black blazer seems a bit off, the silhouette just doesn't seem right, the shorter jacket creates a nicer flow, hits at the right part. All beautiful ideas, I will play around with my skirt and now have an incentive to at least not gain any weight, if not loose a bit.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh wow! Fantastic! Thanks for these pictures, they're all so fabulous! I especially like the green one and I like the biker jacket look. The one with the longer black blazer seems a bit off, the silhouette just doesn't seem right, the shorter jacket creates a nicer flow, hits at the right part. All beautiful ideas, I will play around with my skirt and now have an incentive to at least not gain any weight, if not loose a bit.



You are welcome [emoji4] 
I agree Marilyn the green one is my most favorite,the biker jacket second and shorter black jacket and then the plain blouse I like too.it makes very elegant look. Since the skirt is a star,the top part,like blouse,I like simple 
It's exciting to style who knew that sequined skirt can be so versatile [emoji848]


----------



## MinaAnais

girleuro said:


> Marilyn of course can be a hit . There is plenty of ways to wear your gorgeous sequins.It can be more dressy or more casual in any season,including Christmas.[emoji6]Look at these pics some of them definitely can make you less conscious and camouflage your imaginable stomach as well [emoji12][emoji849][emoji854][emoji44]
> Mimmy many of these outfits can definitely be worn without special Party
> Specially in Florida all goes here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727020
> View attachment 3727021
> View attachment 3727022
> View attachment 3727023
> View attachment 3727024
> View attachment 3727025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a resort! [emoji847][emoji12][emoji13][emoji146][emoji6]



Wow! Thank you Girleuro! I am starting to think that this could be an option !


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin you look great in both outfits. Glad you had a fab time!


----------



## eggtartapproved

So may was a no purchase month for me but June has started and I've actually stumbled on some great items. A pair of winter/fall boots to replace my hunter boots that have started to split after 7+ plus years - Stuart weitzman lined rubber boots at an amazing steal of a price due to a store closing sale; 2 black belts from holt Renfrew sale (the one with the buckle is adjustable so I can wear it on my waist or hip for my trousers; and a pair of Vince Camuto espadrilles in the sweetest shade of blue and serious comfiness for another steal! So I've now busted through a quarter of budget in 3 days lol #sorrynotsorry so I'll have to be very wise in what I buy until the end of the year.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> So may was a no purchase month for me but June has started and I've actually stumbled on some great items. A pair of winter/fall boots to replace my hunter boots that have started to split after 7+ plus years - Stuart weitzman lined rubber boots at an amazing steal of a price due to a store closing sale; 2 black belts from holt Renfrew sale (the one with the buckle is adjustable so I can wear it on my waist or hip for my trousers; and a pair of Vince Camuto espadrilles in the sweetest shade of blue and serious comfiness for another steal! So I've now busted through a quarter of budget in 3 days lol #sorrynotsorry so I'll have to be very wise in what I buy until the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727846
> View attachment 3727847
> View attachment 3727848


The boots are fantastic! You did well, and you'll get a lot of use out of them, once it gets cold again which is hopefully very far away! 
Cool belt and cute shoes, too. I have no doubt, you'll stay disciplined for the rest of the quarter and budget.


----------



## Marylin

I cashed in my birthday gift from two years ago. My friends got me a gift card at a designer shoe store and my best friend's partner had promised to do the shopping with me. So we had brunch, he got me little padded socks to wear with heels and provided chocolate, Espresso and champagne all day. And of course advice. 
It was a great day and we ended up with a classic.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> So may was a no purchase month for me but June has started and I've actually stumbled on some great items. A pair of winter/fall boots to replace my hunter boots that have started to split after 7+ plus years - Stuart weitzman lined rubber boots at an amazing steal of a price due to a store closing sale; 2 black belts from holt Renfrew sale (the one with the buckle is adjustable so I can wear it on my waist or hip for my trousers; and a pair of Vince Camuto espadrilles in the sweetest shade of blue and serious comfiness for another steal! So I've now busted through a quarter of budget in 3 days lol #sorrynotsorry so I'll have to be very wise in what I buy until the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727846
> View attachment 3727847
> View attachment 3727848



Great buys!!



Marylin said:


> I cashed in my birthday gift from two years ago. My friends got me a gift card at a designer shoe store and my best friend's partner had promised to do the shopping with me. So we had brunch, he got me little padded socks to wear with heels and provided chocolate, Espresso and champagne all day. And of course advice.
> It was a great day and we ended up with a classic.
> View attachment 3727873



Love these!


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Wow! Thank you Girleuro! I am starting to think that this could be an option !



You are welcome [emoji56]
Haha [emoji51] MinaAnais I guess Marilyn sequined skirt and my ideas became enabler [emoji12]Sorry  [emoji56]
But I agree never thought that sequined skirt can be so versatile and so fun[emoji847]
I believe it's a great investment piece [emoji12][emoji146]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> So may was a no purchase month for me but June has started and I've actually stumbled on some great items. A pair of winter/fall boots to replace my hunter boots that have started to split after 7+ plus years - Stuart weitzman lined rubber boots at an amazing steal of a price due to a store closing sale; 2 black belts from holt Renfrew sale (the one with the buckle is adjustable so I can wear it on my waist or hip for my trousers; and a pair of Vince Camuto espadrilles in the sweetest shade of blue and serious comfiness for another steal! So I've now busted through a quarter of budget in 3 days lol #sorrynotsorry so I'll have to be very wise in what I buy until the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727846
> View attachment 3727847
> View attachment 3727848



Eggtartapproved congrats on your purchases! Very nice [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I cashed in my birthday gift from two years ago. My friends got me a gift card at a designer shoe store and my best friend's partner had promised to do the shopping with me. So we had brunch, he got me little padded socks to wear with heels and provided chocolate, Espresso and champagne all day. And of course advice.
> It was a great day and we ended up with a classic.
> View attachment 3727873



Gorgeous shoes Marilyn 
And uh how nice chocolate and champagne  all day
That's just great way to spend a day


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> So may was a no purchase month for me but June has started and I've actually stumbled on some great items. A pair of winter/fall boots to replace my hunter boots that have started to split after 7+ plus years - Stuart weitzman lined rubber boots at an amazing steal of a price due to a store closing sale; 2 black belts from holt Renfrew sale (the one with the buckle is adjustable so I can wear it on my waist or hip for my trousers; and a pair of Vince Camuto espadrilles in the sweetest shade of blue and serious comfiness for another steal! So I've now busted through a quarter of budget in 3 days lol #sorrynotsorry so I'll have to be very wise in what I buy until the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727846
> View attachment 3727847
> View attachment 3727848


Ahh, these look like they are great closet additions, eggtart. I especially like the blue shoes! [emoji170]


Marylin said:


> I cashed in my birthday gift from two years ago. My friends got me a gift card at a designer shoe store and my best friend's partner had promised to do the shopping with me. So we had brunch, he got me little padded socks to wear with heels and provided chocolate, Espresso and champagne all day. And of course advice.
> It was a great day and we ended up with a classic.
> View attachment 3727873


Beautiful shoes, Marylin! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## minoxa33

After travelling in Japan, I became quite aware of skirts, too - not sequinned, though. This week, I will attend the very chic Art Basel fair on 2-3 days, so I needed several outfits. This is what I ordered (no expensive brands):










I am wearing the first outfit right now - the khaki shirt with green pleated skirt and feel confident!


----------



## minoxa33

I try to shop my own wardrobe and repeat, but sometimes there has to be something fresh and new...


----------



## bakeacookie

minoxa33 said:


> After travelling in Japan, I became quite aware of skirts, too - not sequinned, though. This week, I will attend the very chic Art Basel fair on 2-3 days, so I needed several outfits. This is what I ordered (no expensive brands):
> 
> View attachment 3728380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728382
> 
> 
> I am wearing the first outfit right now - the khaki shirt with green pleated skirt and feel confident!



That first floral skirt is adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> The boots are fantastic! You did well, and you'll get a lot of use out of them, once it gets cold again which is hopefully very far away!
> Cool belt and cute shoes, too. I have no doubt, you'll stay disciplined for the rest of the quarter and budget.


Thank you! And thanks to everyone else on their sweet comments. In theory, I'll have to go 3 months with no shopping to stay within budget haha. It will be a good little test if I really am going to attempt to do a no-shopping year next year. 



Marylin said:


> I cashed in my birthday gift from two years ago. My friends got me a gift card at a designer shoe store and my best friend's partner had promised to do the shopping with me. So we had brunch, he got me little padded socks to wear with heels and provided chocolate, Espresso and champagne all day. And of course advice.
> It was a great day and we ended up with a classic.
> View attachment 3727873


Oooh these are definitely classic! And what a fun sounding shopping partner to have! 



minoxa33 said:


> After travelling in Japan, I became quite aware of skirts, too - not sequinned, though. This week, I will attend the very chic Art Basel fair on 2-3 days, so I needed several outfits. This is what I ordered (no expensive brands):
> 
> View attachment 3728380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728382
> 
> 
> I am wearing the first outfit right now - the khaki shirt with green pleated skirt and feel confident!


These are lovely! Yes, I mostly try to shop my closet, but sometimes, you just need something new =)


----------



## minoxa33

The pleated skirt was a success, got even compliments from strangers. Seems that I have hit the right note for the occasion. Wearing the floral skirt today...


----------



## Mimmy

minoxa33 said:


> The pleated skirt was a success, got even compliments from strangers. Seems that I have hit the right note for the occasion. Wearing the floral skirt today...
> 
> View attachment 3729389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729390



These outfits are great, minoxa! I really tend to like separates also.


----------



## girleuro

minoxa33 said:


> The pleated skirt was a success, got even compliments from strangers. Seems that I have hit the right note for the occasion. Wearing the floral skirt today...
> 
> View attachment 3729389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729390



All looks are well put together. I agree with Mimmy,I started loving separates as well. It gives possibility for versatility and not to get bored [emoji12][emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

minoxa33 said:


> The pleated skirt was a success, got even compliments from strangers. Seems that I have hit the right note for the occasion. Wearing the floral skirt today...
> 
> View attachment 3729389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729390



Great outfits!!


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> I cashed in my birthday gift from two years ago. My friends got me a gift card at a designer shoe store and my best friend's partner had promised to do the shopping with me. So we had brunch, he got me little padded socks to wear with heels and provided chocolate, Espresso and champagne all day. And of course advice.
> It was a great day and we ended up with a classic.



I'm just gonna say that sounds like a divine day.  You are okay to spend because it's a gift card, you have a shopping buddy with a discerning eye, and you got champagne.  Ideal!  Those are pretty Loubs.  Enjoy!


----------



## Pishi

I've been stalking NAP's website, waiting to see if prices drop any.  I realize every time I shop that there is a strong relationship between getting the new things and feeling happy...which drops off after the new purchases go into my wardrobe.  They no longer seem exciting.  That's when it is easiest to return something.  Of course, I start hunting for the next thrill.  I've been trying to pull stuff out of my boxes, instead, and finding things that both I am excited to wear and that need to go.  It's an interesting set of feelings, wanting to acquire, acquiring, dissatisfaction reappearing, and then purging of old things to create a sense of orderliness.


----------



## minoxa33

Mimmy said:


> These outfits are great, minoxa! I really tend to like separates also.



Actually, this is new to me! [emoji15] I own quite a collection of dresses for work and chic occasions, but somehow after Japan I wanted to try something new. (And I did not find a new dress I liked...) Interestingly, the khaki shirt works with the floral skirt and my (also new) dark blue culottes, too. I am looking forward to trying out different looks!


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> I've been stalking NAP's website, waiting to see if prices drop any.  I realize every time I shop that there is a strong relationship between getting the new things and feeling happy...which drops off after the new purchases go into my wardrobe.  They no longer seem exciting.  That's when it is easiest to return something.  Of course, I start hunting for the next thrill.  I've been trying to pull stuff out of my boxes, instead, and finding things that both I am excited to wear and that need to go.  It's an interesting set of feelings, wanting to acquire, acquiring, dissatisfaction reappearing, and then purging of old things to create a sense of orderliness.



Pishi it's a little bit dangerous cycle
I used to be on one as well.
But not anymore. I plan my purchases carefully,avoiding short thrill and then end up returning or even worse keeping for too long,and then forced to sell with a big loss.
This year,everything I buy its well thought.I do not do impulse purchases anymore. 
Before I buy,I create in my head or on paper,many looks,from dress up to dressed down. And i am happy with each of my purchases long after they reach my closet and do not want to part with any of it.[emoji12] 
It's more peaceful and full filing [emoji847]


----------



## Pishi

girleuro said:


> Pishi it's a little bit dangerous cycle
> I used to be on one as well.
> But not anymore. I plan my purchases carefully,avoiding short thrill and then end up returning or even worse keeping for too long,and then forced to sell with a big loss.
> This year,everything I buy its well thought.I do not do impulse purchases anymore.
> Before I buy,I create in my head or on paper,many looks,from dress up to dressed down. And i am happy with each of my purchases long after they reach my closet and do not want to part with any of it.[emoji12]
> It's more peaceful and full filing [emoji847]



I completely agree with your philosophy!  It's what I want.  There have been some distractions lately with that focus.  But achieving that goal is my ambition.


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> I completely agree with your philosophy!  It's what I want.  There have been some distractions lately with that focus.  But achieving that goal is my ambition.



Don't get me wrong,I am very distracted [emoji12]and I do shop as much as always.The only difference is that I put more thought,how I am going style it, how it will fit my lifestyle and also make sure that I absolutely love it and that the fit is the most flattering on me,not just on someone else. Once I cross all T's ,then it's a great purchase for me! My one and only goal is to have more than one look and love it for a long time not for one day,week [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

A lot to catch up! Sorry I was awol for a while, too much to do. I like the skirt discussion, I have too many that I don't wear as often as they deserve.
@minoxa33 I love  the skirts! Can't even say wich one I like more and it's amazing how well the floral one works with flats! Great inspiration! No wonder you got complimented on the pleated one, it's so beautiful. Are you still at the art Basel? How amazing! I've always wanted to go,it's one of the things I have on my list. How come Japan changed your mind about skirts?
@Pishi It seems like you're not really looking for clothes,  but something that makes you happy. Finding old treasures in your boxes is great and buying new stuff might temporarily fill the need,  but it could be something totally different.  Totally understand how shopping can be therapy, but for me it doesn't work as such if I have a bad conscience after a while. I could never be on a ban, but keeping a budget is a great way to reflect every purchase before and after. Stylebook has helped a great deal, 
@eggtartapproved and @bakeacookie You Ladies are really serious about not shopping in 2018! What a challenge! I guess it's important to be prepared, but how will you resist temptation? I'm also curious about how to deal with the necessities, like needing new underwear or a new coat if it gets really cold etc. I've become so obsessed with documenting my purchases that I even put underwear, socks or Pyjamas into my budget, which I haven't done last year and the year before and it does add up!


----------



## Pishi

Marilyn, you're right.  I have noticed it.  A certain restlessness and dissatisfaction, though I have very little to be dissatisfied about.  I had some more things in my NAP basket, and I just said "no" to myself.  Because I knew that as soon as I received those items, the actual issue I am experiencing would come back to life.  I've decided to take a little break from spending for a while.  Just see if I can tease out what is bothering me. Maybe it's the house sale.  Time to reflect and spend time with the people that are important to me.  That is more fulfilling than any new pair of jeans!   

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful weekend!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> A lot to catch up! Sorry I was awol for a while, too much to do. I like the skirt discussion, I have too many that I don't wear as often as they deserve.
> @minoxa33 I love  the skirts! Can't even say wich one I like more and it's amazing how well the floral one works with flats! Great inspiration! No wonder you got complimented on the pleated one, it's so beautiful. Are you still at the art Basel? How amazing! I've always wanted to go,it's one of the things I have on my list. How come Japan changed your mind about skirts?
> @Pishi It seems like you're not really looking for clothes,  but something that makes you happy. Finding old treasures in your boxes is great and buying new stuff might temporarily fill the need,  but it could be something totally different.  Totally understand how shopping can be therapy, but for me it doesn't work as such if I have a bad conscience after a while. I could never be on a ban, but keeping a budget is a great way to reflect every purchase before and after. Stylebook has helped a great deal,
> @eggtartapproved and @bakeacookie You Ladies are really serious about not shopping in 2018! What a challenge! I guess it's important to be prepared, but how will you resist temptation? I'm also curious about how to deal with the necessities, like needing new underwear or a new coat if it gets really cold etc. I've become so obsessed with documenting my purchases that I even put underwear, socks or Pyjamas into my budget, which I haven't done last year and the year before and it does add up!



Necessities are exempt. A girl needs certain things yearly. Lol. But they do add up, and I am pretty frugal with those haha. 

But when I sit down and think about it, I don't need a new coat if it's cold. I have like 6 coats to take me from Hawaiian tropical rain to Scottish winters. I have the footwear to match. 
I have dresses for all occasions, I have every travel scenario I will go to covered. 

I felt inspired to do this challenge with egg because we take so much effort to find things we love, look good in, and in such fabulous prices, but we aren't enjoying them fully. 

I want to enjoy them fully, and really get to know my style. 

But I am not completely banned. I am buying a certain list of items, which I will have to be held accountable. Lol. Still determining what that is.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Marilyn, you're right.  I have noticed it.  A certain restlessness and dissatisfaction, though I have very little to be dissatisfied about.  I had some more things in my NAP basket, and I just said "no" to myself.  Because I knew that as soon as I received those items, the actual issue I am experiencing would come back to life.  I've decided to take a little break from spending for a while.  Just see if I can tease out what is bothering me. Maybe it's the house sale.  Time to reflect and spend time with the people that are important to me.  That is more fulfilling than any new pair of jeans!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful weekend!


I was thinking it could be the house. Probably smart to step back and assess the situation. And it's not like we're short of beautiful things in our closet, is it? 
Have a great weekend, too!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Necessities are exempt. A girl needs certain things yearly. Lol. But they do add up, and I am pretty frugal with those haha.
> 
> But when I sit down and think about it, I don't need a new coat if it's cold. I have like 6 coats to take me from Hawaiian tropical rain to Scottish winters. I have the footwear to match.
> I have dresses for all occasions, I have every travel scenario I will go to covered.
> 
> I felt inspired to do this challenge with egg because we take so much effort to find things we love, look good in, and in such fabulous prices, but we aren't enjoying them fully.
> 
> I want to enjoy them fully, and really get to know my style.
> 
> But I am not completely banned. I am buying a certain list of items, which I will have to be held accountable. Lol. Still determining what that is.


That will be part of the fun, to make plans and fill the gaps, won't it?  Just hope you don't push yourself too hard!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Necessities are exempt. A girl needs certain things yearly. Lol. But they do add up, and I am pretty frugal with those haha.
> 
> But when I sit down and think about it, I don't need a new coat if it's cold. I have like 6 coats to take me from Hawaiian tropical rain to Scottish winters. I have the footwear to match.
> I have dresses for all occasions, I have every travel scenario I will go to covered.
> 
> I felt inspired to do this challenge with egg because we take so much effort to find things we love, look good in, and in such fabulous prices, but we aren't enjoying them fully.
> 
> I want to enjoy them fully, and really get to know my style.
> 
> But I am not completely banned. I am buying a certain list of items, which I will have to be held accountable. Lol. Still determining what that is.



Bakeacookie from the consciousness side,thinking with my brain I am totally with you. I do know that we all have been programmed to do certain things,including shopping. It's not an accident,that we are so obsessed with new shoes,etc... 
But unfortunately knowing all that,my heart can't stop thinking about new things,collections,etc... and consuming myself in the things,to find happiness .I do know that it's wrong,but... 
i guess it's like eating,drinking,trying to lose weight, everyone has his own addiction.Uh I don't like how it sounds [emoji848][emoji849][emoji23] I should be ashamed of my vanity,its so more to life,than shopping 
But I can't I don't want to give up I am trying to make excuses to justify it. 
But the true is I love shopping,specially now than in my 40's . 
I am afraid that with the years,I am going to missed something. Let's face it,every year,you lose ability to wear certain things. And with my new life emerging,I just have to look according to my lifestyle 
That's my excuse. I say to myself I am conscious eater,conscious about my skin products,etc so the only thing left to me to enjoy is shopping. Is it too much for the girl to ask? 
I just hope that with my new coming ability to shop as much as I want,I might get bored and not interested as much
Sometimes in life we so want something that we can't always reach,but then it's just becomes every day thing,we lose interest.... [emoji56]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie from the consciousness side,thinking with my brain I am totally with you. I do know that we all have been programmed to do certain things,including shopping. It's not an accident,that we are so obsessed with new shoes,etc...
> But unfortunately knowing all that,my heart can't stop thinking about new things,collections,etc... and consuming myself in the things,to find happiness .I do know that it's wrong,but...
> i guess it's like eating,drinking,trying to lose weight, everyone has his own addiction.Uh I don't like how it sounds [emoji848][emoji849][emoji23] I should be ashamed of my vanity,its so more to life,than shopping
> But I can't I don't want to give up I am trying to make excuses to justify it.
> But the true is I love shopping,specially now than in my 40's .
> I am afraid that with the years,I am going to missed something. Let's face it,every year,you lose ability to wear certain things. And with my new life emerging,I just have to look according to my lifestyle
> That's my excuse. I say to myself I am conscious eater,conscious about my skin products,etc so the only thing left to me to enjoy is shopping. Is it too much for the girl to ask?
> I just hope that with my new coming ability to shop as much as I want,I might get bored and not interested as much
> Sometimes in life we so want something that we can't always reach,but then it's just becomes every day thing,we lose interest.... [emoji56]



I support those who are going on shopping bans!I I will cheer you along, @eggtartapproved and @bakeacookie! [emoji1327]

I have tried bans for a month at a time myself with varying degrees of success. I know that this is not something that I currently plan to do for next year. 

I think that you already know there is more to life than shopping; no reason to feel badly about it! [emoji7]

After a major closet purge a few years ago; I felt badly as I saw many poor choices and impulse buys, sitting for the most part unworn in my closet. Thanks to threads on tPF/tPF members, Stylebook and other things that I have read, I feel like I am building a cohesive wardrobe that is true to my personal style! 

With the end of my wardrobe, 2nd quarter approaching, I am happy to report I am well under my budget. This means that I will roll it over to my 3rd quarter budget. 

girleuro, if you look into your closet and smile, [emoji3] and are not using funds you need for other necessities (I don't think that you are), there is no need to feel guilty/ashamed about shopping! [emoji7] [emoji156] [emoji151] [emoji162] [emoji876]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I support those who are going on shopping bans!I I will cheer you along, @eggtartapproved and @bakeacookie! [emoji1327]
> 
> I have tried bans for a month at a time myself with varying degrees of success. I know that this is not something that I currently plan to do for next year.
> 
> I think that you already know there is more to life than shopping; no reason to feel badly about it! [emoji7]
> 
> After a major closet purge a few years ago; I felt badly as I saw many poor choices and impulse buys, sitting for the most part unworn in my closet. Thanks to threads on tPF/tPF members, Stylebook and other things that I have read, I feel like I am building a cohesive wardrobe that is true to my personal style!
> 
> With the end of my wardrobe, 2nd quarter approaching, I am happy to report I am well under my budget. This means that I will roll it over to my 3rd quarter budget.
> 
> girleuro, if you look into your closet and smile, [emoji3] and are not using funds you need for other necessities (I don't think that you are), there is no need to feel guilty/ashamed about shopping! [emoji7] [emoji156] [emoji151] [emoji162] [emoji876]


You have such a pretty wardrobe anyways, and you're doing such a great job shopping for our closet! 
I need to do a purge soon as well,  probably when changing things out for fall and winter. I will definitely need advice then and will strongly count on you!


----------



## Marylin

Underwear, socks, tights and gym clothes: do these count into your budgets? I'm asking again for a broader opinion, since I've started to document every single piece of garment I buy, which I haven't done before. I didn't feel like I bought much this year,  but then I saw the numbers on Stylebook and have almost bought two thirds of what I bought last year. But then I had only counted more 'visible' clothes. So I'm wondering what is included in your budgets. ?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Underwear, socks, tights and gym clothes: do these count into your budgets? I'm asking again for a broader opinion, since I've started to document every single piece of garment I buy, which I haven't done before. I didn't feel like I bought much this year,  but then I saw the numbers on Stylebook and have almost bought two thirds of what I bought last year. But then I had only counted more 'visible' clothes. So I'm wondering what is included in your budgets. ?



I have a budget for those. I am super frugal when it comes to those items, since they suffer the most wear and tear. So I have $150 per year for them. 

So it means no big designer brands in this category, picking them up on severe discounts. 

Lucky for me, the brand of undergarments and tights I like are at the rack, I just wait till it's 25% off clearance. I shop off seasons for my tights, $5 DKNY tights in staple black? Perfect. 
Stock up 5 pairs for the year. Lol. 
I buy bras at the rack too. I'm so used to paying $20-25 or even less for a bra that I can't pay full price for them [emoji23]

I also shop at Uniqlo sales for gym clothes and pjs. 

Often times I still have stuff from previous years. Like socks and stockings. Gym clothes. Pajamas. So I don't spend the $150 completely every year. I haven't had to buy gym clothes for over a year, because (I hardly go to the gym anymore) they don't wear out [emoji28]

But I just track what I spend on everything now to be more conscious about it. 

Tracking visible clothes is more of what I do on a daily basis, since it's Stylebook. I never show stockings or tights in my outfits, even though I do wear them often. I just don't see a need to track those on Stylebook (and I'm lazy) But if you do, you are on it! 

To end my rambly post: I have the $150 for next year's necessities, but I could probably go at least 3 months into 2018 and not need to replace anything.  Lol


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie from the consciousness side,thinking with my brain I am totally with you. I do know that we all have been programmed to do certain things,including shopping. It's not an accident,that we are so obsessed with new shoes,etc...
> But unfortunately knowing all that,my heart can't stop thinking about new things,collections,etc... and consuming myself in the things,to find happiness .I do know that it's wrong,but...
> i guess it's like eating,drinking,trying to lose weight, everyone has his own addiction.Uh I don't like how it sounds [emoji848][emoji849][emoji23] I should be ashamed of my vanity,its so more to life,than shopping
> But I can't I don't want to give up I am trying to make excuses to justify it.
> But the true is I love shopping,specially now than in my 40's .
> I am afraid that with the years,I am going to missed something. Let's face it,every year,you lose ability to wear certain things. And with my new life emerging,I just have to look according to my lifestyle
> That's my excuse. I say to myself I am conscious eater,conscious about my skin products,etc so the only thing left to me to enjoy is shopping. Is it too much for the girl to ask?
> I just hope that with my new coming ability to shop as much as I want,I might get bored and not interested as much
> Sometimes in life we so want something that we can't always reach,but then it's just becomes every day thing,we lose interest.... [emoji56]



We are in different lives though. You have gone through much more, you're going to have a new life starting soon, so don't feel guilty of your shopping. Enjoy it fully, because I'll be looking forward to the pictures! 

I hope I didn't make you feel guilty. Not my intentions at all. 

I just feel like I need a break. I love shopping, we all know I do. But I can't keep jumping to the next best thing because I love everything I own and it's become overwhelming. 

I've been caught up in the frenzy of needing the next best thing, and I no longer appreciate how truly lucky I am to be owning these items. 

I need to go back to where I started, and appreciate everything in life. So I wanted to take a break from the constant shopping and enjoy the things I do have. 

That's all. 

This ban could just be my more immature outlook on life, or my 30th birthday crisis. Lol but I'm up for a challenge and I'm set to do it the best I can. 

But most of you have learned far more lessons than I have. What I choose to do shouldn't have you question your decisions. You have far more experience in the bag than I do. [emoji4] so if a ban seems nuts to you, you have your reasons to believe so.


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie You are much more mature than I was at 30, and your wardrobe is so much more refined than mine was at that time. Definitely many more designer items! I had a Burberry coat and that was my most precious possession- and I still wear it a lot. I also find your decision for a ban very mature, 
I should definitely cut back on my underwear budget (which I don't even have yet). I can spend 150€ easily on one bra and matching panties... 
I like all the clothes I've seen in your posts and all the accessories. I also understand that 30 can be something like a crisis, I felt the same way, but be assured by us elderly  women , it does get pretty good after that. I want to think that I have gotten wiser, work better, eat better, shop better and therefore believe look better. So it's a time to celebrate and enjoy what you have and what lies ahead!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie You are much more mature than I was at 30, and your wardrobe is so much more refined than mine was at that time. Definitely many more designer items! I had a Burberry coat and that was my most precious possession- and I still wear it a lot. I also find your decision for a ban very mature,
> I should definitely cut back on my underwear budget (which I don't even have yet). I can spend 150€ easily on one bra and matching panties...
> I like all the clothes I've seen in your posts and all the accessories. I also understand that 30 can be something like a crisis, I felt the same way, but be assured by us elderly  women , it does get pretty good after that. I want to think that I have gotten wiser, work better, eat better, shop better and therefore believe look better. So it's a time to celebrate and enjoy what you have and what lies ahead!



Thanks, Marylin! 

The designer clothing, I must admit, were how I got into this crazy obsession! I bought them all on sale, or at Nordstrom Rack. 

[emoji23] I've seen the $150+ bra and panties. Pretty! Also, I feel I'm not that good in caring for undies. I will not hand wash anything. If they can't survive a washing machine, I can't get it. lol that's really one of my main reasons for inexpensive, boring undies. The fact I'll put my bra in a bra bag for washing is effort alone. 

Thank you for the reassurance that the rest of my life after 30 won't be as nutters as my 20s haha. But I would love to spend the year not shopping to really get to know myself, to focus on me and life experiences. 

Hoping my Stylebook thread will consist of "wore this doing something fun!" Haha.


----------



## Mimmy

Again, what makes the exchange on this thread so fun, is the way we all approach things differently. [emoji3]

So far I have not included bras, undies, pantyhose or yoga wear in my budget. I do count regular socks, because I like cute socks, and this really got out of control at one point. I think I have it under control again though. 

The bras I like never/almost never go on sale, but when I have tried to buy other ones on sale, I have been disappointed. I now only buy the ones I like, full price or not. If I could find ones on sale that I liked I would buy them on sale. [emoji6]

I have a blush pink bra that was fairly pricey, and even though nobody, except DH and I see it, I feel like a million bucks when I wear it, so to me it is a good buy. [emoji3] It's also convertible, the straps can be worn in a variety of configurations, so again worth the price. I bought the matching undies too. 

@bakeacookie I am with you on the "no hand washing" though. I put mine in my lingerie bag on the gentle/hand wash setting and so far, so good! I line dry them. I am able to find nice undies on sale though. 

I spend quite a bit on yoga clothes. I do not think I have an excessive amount though, and as I wear these often, I do not feel the need to change this either. 

I like to wear cute boxers and tees for sleep and lounging. I used to have some fancier stuff, but didn't wear it much. 

I might consider putting my yoga clothes and boxers and sleep tees into my budget. For now I am not going to track bras, undies or pantyhose.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I support those who are going on shopping bans!I I will cheer you along, @eggtartapproved and @bakeacookie! [emoji1327]
> 
> I have tried bans for a month at a time myself with varying degrees of success. I know that this is not something that I currently plan to do for next year.
> 
> I think that you already know there is more to life than shopping; no reason to feel badly about it! [emoji7]
> 
> After a major closet purge a few years ago; I felt badly as I saw many poor choices and impulse buys, sitting for the most part unworn in my closet. Thanks to threads on tPF/tPF members, Stylebook and other things that I have read, I feel like I am building a cohesive wardrobe that is true to my personal style!
> 
> With the end of my wardrobe, 2nd quarter approaching, I am happy to report I am well under my budget. This means that I will roll it over to my 3rd quarter budget.
> 
> girleuro, if you look into your closet and smile, [emoji3] and are not using funds you need for other necessities (I don't think that you are), there is no need to feel guilty/ashamed about shopping! [emoji7] [emoji156] [emoji151] [emoji162] [emoji876]



Thank you Mimmy [emoji173]️ 
I don't have a guilt or shame particularly if that comes from my mind,I guess I am afraid to be used ,consumed and lose myself,my consciousness that's what I mean if that makes sense [emoji849] 
How great congrats on keeping up with the budget![emoji322] and under the budget woohoo! [emoji120] 
I guess now you can reward yourself with that sparkly skirt,we have been discussing,since Marilyn party dilemma [emoji12] 
I know I am true enabler [emoji13] 
I was looking for one,but I think I have to wait till November ,on the one ,from resort collection,that I have an eye on[emoji847]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hi ladies! To answer some questions, I do include sportswear into my budget because I have so much already as it is, and can use them fine, so I feel to keep me in check, I should include them. I don't include undergarments. Basically my rough rule of thumb is if it is something I can get by with something already in my closet, and I'm choosing to add to it, then I take it out of my budget. 

For next year, I'm attempting a year ban because I truly really have everything I need. Even that elusive ivory trouser belt I've been hunting down isn't really a need so much as a fashionable wardrobe piece that would work so well, thus I 'need' it. On that note, I will buy it next year if I see it haha. So my exceptions to my ban are to replace real wardrobe staples like black work pants, but overall, if I can get by without something even after they're worn out, I'm really not in a hurry to replace it. To keep my sanity, I'm going to allow 5 items of anything to come in (which will include that belt), that are not wardrobe staples at all, because total restriction isn't good either. 

Perhaps looking at it as a ban is the wrong way to go, but rather I'm shifting attention to other parts of my life that need more of my attention in these coming years and shopping tends to distract me.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Hi ladies! To answer some questions, I do include sportswear into my budget because I have so much already as it is, and can use them fine, so I feel to keep me in check, I should include them. I don't include undergarments. Basically my rough rule of thumb is if it is something I can get by with something already in my closet, and I'm choosing to add to it, then I take it out of my budget.
> 
> For next year, I'm attempting a year ban because I truly really have everything I need. Even that elusive ivory trouser belt I've been hunting down isn't really a need so much as a fashionable wardrobe piece that would work so well, thus I 'need' it. On that note, I will buy it next year if I see it haha. So my exceptions to my ban are to replace real wardrobe staples like black work pants, but overall, if I can get by without something even after they're worn out, I'm really not in a hurry to replace it. To keep my sanity, I'm going to allow 5 items of anything to come in (which will include that belt), that are not wardrobe staples at all, because total restriction isn't good either.
> 
> Perhaps looking at it as a ban is the wrong way to go, but rather I'm shifting attention to other parts of my life that need more of my attention in these coming years and shopping tends to distract me.



Who knew that the decision to not buy clothes could be something so extensive. You've  really thought it through though. It seems to me  like it's more than just not to buy anything, but also something like a cleansing challenge. I don't really know how to express this correctly. I have no doubt though that you'll make it and i think it's smart to allow yourself some wiggle room.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Who knew that the decision to not buy clothes could be something so extensive. You've  really thought it through though. It seems to me  like it's more than just not to buy anything, but also something like a cleansing challenge. I don't really know how to express this correctly. I have no doubt though that you'll make it and i think it's smart to allow yourself some wiggle room.



I know haha. Even the experience of thinking to do it has been really interesting cuz it surprisingly forces you to ask certain questions. It is like a cleanse, yes, and it IS hard to express cuz it's not just about the clothing. I'm really interested to see how it will all go down.


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Hi ladies! To answer some questions, I do include sportswear into my budget because I have so much already as it is, and can use them fine, so I feel to keep me in check, I should include them. I don't include undergarments. Basically my rough rule of thumb is if it is something I can get by with something already in my closet, and I'm choosing to add to it, then I take it out of my budget.
> 
> For next year, I'm attempting a year ban because I truly really have everything I need. Even that elusive ivory trouser belt I've been hunting down isn't really a need so much as a fashionable wardrobe piece that would work so well, thus I 'need' it. On that note, I will buy it next year if I see it haha. So my exceptions to my ban are to replace real wardrobe staples like black work pants, but overall, if I can get by without something even after they're worn out, I'm really not in a hurry to replace it. To keep my sanity, I'm going to allow 5 items of anything to come in (which will include that belt), that are not wardrobe staples at all, because total restriction isn't good either.
> 
> Perhaps looking at it as a ban is the wrong way to go, but rather I'm shifting attention to other parts of my life that need more of my attention in these coming years and shopping tends to distract me.



This sounds well thought out, eggtart! I like that you are allowing wardrobe staples to be replaced. Makes sense to allow yourself 5 items that can be anything, and are in addition to your staple items.


----------



## bakeacookie

Lol egg, what else is on your 5 items? 

Also thought we were doing 4? [emoji28] or was that my number? Haha.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> We are in different lives though. You have gone through much more, you're going to have a new life starting soon, so don't feel guilty of your shopping. Enjoy it fully, because I'll be looking forward to the pictures!
> 
> I hope I didn't make you feel guilty. Not my intentions at all.
> 
> I just feel like I need a break. I love shopping, we all know I do. But I can't keep jumping to the next best thing because I love everything I own and it's become overwhelming.
> 
> I've been caught up in the frenzy of needing the next best thing, and I no longer appreciate how truly lucky I am to be owning these items.
> 
> I need to go back to where I started, and appreciate everything in life. So I wanted to take a break from the constant shopping and enjoy the things I do have.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> This ban could just be my more immature outlook on life, or my 30th birthday crisis. Lol but I'm up for a challenge and I'm set to do it the best I can.
> 
> But most of you have learned far more lessons than I have. What I choose to do shouldn't have you question your decisions. You have far more experience in the bag than I do. [emoji4] so if a ban seems nuts to you, you have your reasons to believe so.



Bakeacookie 30? You are lucky duck[emoji12][emoji51] what kind of crisis can be at 30? 
I loved 30 didn't feel no pain...[emoji12]
Actually at 30 a I was so happy,no designer brands needed. All i was worried about my six pack[emoji38],no I am not talking about alcohol ,I am talking about my midriff [emoji12], I used to spent in gym 3-4 hours a day in very early morning After that going to the beach for a few hours. I was dressing in cropped tops and athletic pants,and sometimes in long sleek dress. At 32 I met my hubby,oh those great days[emoji848][emoji849][emoji13] I was feeling like teenager, I could never buy wine without checking my Id 
Even then I turned 40 ,I haven't felt any crisis. But now when I am in upper 40's plus seven years spent in such a hardship and stress,started looking that those years will never come back. And certain wardrobe becomes not appropriate [emoji23][emoji30] And doesn't help that everyone always says that I look like I am in my 30's
That's my dilemma [emoji849][emoji17][emoji854]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie 30? You are lucky duck[emoji12][emoji51] what kind of crisis can be at 30?
> I loved 30 didn't feel no pain...[emoji12]
> Actually at 30 a I was so happy,no designer brands needed. All i was worried about my six pack[emoji38],no I am not talking about alcohol ,I am talking about my midriff [emoji12], I used to spent in gym 3-4 hours a day in very early morning After that going to the beach for a few hours. I was dressing in cropped tops and athletic pants,and sometimes in long sleek dress. At 32 I met my hubby,oh those great days[emoji848][emoji849][emoji13] I was feeling like teenager, I could never buy wine without checking my Id
> Even then I turned 40 ,I haven't felt any crisis. But now when I am in upper 40's plus seven years spent in such a hardship and stress,started looking that those years will never come back. And certain wardrobe becomes not appropriate [emoji23][emoji30] And doesn't help that everyone always says that I look like I am in my 30's
> That's my dilemma [emoji849][emoji17][emoji854]



lol I look old for 30, and I show it severely. So I'm exact opposite situation of you at 30, hence the crisis. I wish I looked young.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> lol I look old for 30, and I show it severely. So I'm exact opposite situation of you at 30, hence the crisis. I wish I looked young.



I know you exaggerate [emoji849] [emoji848] We all women do,so we are too fat or too old... 
[emoji17]And if you want look younger,start eating more of live food(plant based, do some fasting and cut sugar out.) Drink lots of lemon water .
Use only natural cosmetics. 
And be happy. Happiness is the key to feeling and looking young. [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I know you exaggerate [emoji849] [emoji848] We all women do,so we are too fat or too old...
> [emoji17]And if you want look younger,start eating more of live food(plant based, do some fasting and cut sugar out.) Drink lots of lemon water .
> Use only natural cosmetics.
> And be happy. Happiness is the key to feeling and looking young. [emoji847]



Thanks, girleuro! I've been trying to incorporate more veggies in my diet. 

I just got a water bottle that has a fruit infuser, so lemon water will be easy peasy. 

I did exaggerate, of course, but in my family/culture, the expectations were high. The whole life is set by 30 was absolutely not met, and now I am going nutters trying to figure out life. [emoji23]


----------



## eggtartapproved

bakeacookie said:


> Lol egg, what else is on your 5 items?
> 
> Also thought we were doing 4? [emoji28] or was that my number? Haha.



Really? I thought it was 5 haha. I'd have to look back. I'm gonna do 5 lolol


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks, girleuro! I've been trying to incorporate more veggies in my diet.
> 
> I just got a water bottle that has a fruit infuser, so lemon water will be easy peasy.
> 
> I did exaggerate, of course, but in my family/culture, the expectations were high. The whole life is set by 30 was absolutely not met, and now I am going nutters trying to figure out life. [emoji23]



Great[emoji847] Lemon is such a great alkalizer Now about pressure and expectations. My family is not happy either. They are very family oriented,but when it comes to my marriage,after my hubby got sick,they told me fairytale is over now you can come home. [emoji849] 
And my hubby 's family politicians and very wealthy,but my hubby did all by himself before.Actually when he got sick,we haven't heard or seen them,and they are living in the same area. My hubby has this pressure to prove something to his family. That's not great.when family instead of being there for you,helping,puts pressure for you to figure it out and have high expectations.
You will get sick if you follow this pressure. Just be yourself, it's funny. , don't forget that turtle won the race[emoji12]
So who knows it might take you longer.but you might surpass your family. 
My hubby and me just did it. And in a few minutes,It's going to be fun,how his family discounted him,and after he got sick,they wrote him off...[emoji17], but God is unpredictable,and we are surpassing all of them in tenfold [emoji51]


----------



## Mimmy

What about this stunner?


Sadly, definitely not in my budget! [emoji22]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> What about this stunner?
> View attachment 3736143
> 
> Sadly, definitely not in my budget! [emoji22]


Amazing, but yes, out of reach...


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> What about this stunner?
> View attachment 3736143
> 
> Sadly, definitely not in my budget! [emoji22]



Sometimes MH can be found super cheap [emoji6]


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Hi ladies! To answer some questions, I do include sportswear into my budget because I have so much already as it is, and can use them fine, so I feel to keep me in check, I should include them. I don't include undergarments. Basically my rough rule of thumb is if it is something I can get by with something already in my closet, and I'm choosing to add to it, then I take it out of my budget.
> 
> For next year, I'm attempting a year ban because I truly really have everything I need. Even that elusive ivory trouser belt I've been hunting down isn't really a need so much as a fashionable wardrobe piece that would work so well, thus I 'need' it. On that note, I will buy it next year if I see it haha. So my exceptions to my ban are to replace real wardrobe staples like black work pants, but overall, if I can get by without something even after they're worn out, I'm really not in a hurry to replace it. To keep my sanity, I'm going to allow 5 items of anything to come in (which will include that belt), that are not wardrobe staples at all, because total restriction isn't good either.
> 
> Perhaps looking at it as a ban is the wrong way to go, but rather I'm shifting attention to other parts of my life that need more of my attention in these coming years and shopping tends to distract me.



I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.

 I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty! 

We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.
> 
> I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty!
> 
> We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.



I love that dress.


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Really? I thought it was 5 haha. I'd have to look back. I'm gonna do 5 lolol



We could do 5. Haha. 

One will be my vintage bag. One as vintage as me [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.
> 
> I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty!
> 
> We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.



That dress is gorgeous, MinaAnais!


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.
> 
> I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty!
> 
> We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.



Beautiful dress MinaAnais [emoji177]


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.
> 
> I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty!
> 
> We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.


Mina, that's a great dress for every occasion. You can indeed wear it in the winter as well, but right now it will serve you well. I also love the sandals, they look very comfortable, yet stylish. 
It's hot here, too, DH is in London and even more miserable. Aren't we lucky we don't have to wear jackets for work? I'm so glad I'm not a guy!
Congrats on your discipline! Five items is nothing, you're exercising bake's and eggtart's future shopping ban without intending to, it seems. Maybe it's a good thing, shops in London never seem to be empty... 
BTW how did your wedding/gallery opening/birthday outfit planing go?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks, girleuro! I've been trying to incorporate more veggies in my diet.
> 
> I just got a water bottle that has a fruit infuser, so lemon water will be easy peasy.
> 
> I did exaggerate, of course, but in my family/culture, the expectations were high. The whole life is set by 30 was absolutely not met, and now I am going nutters trying to figure out life. [emoji23]


You're putting yourself under too much pressure. I've said it before and I will repeat again that I think you're  mature and smart and organized and well dressed all the time. I know you care a lot about what your family and your mother think, and it's a good thing, but you're old enough to have set your own examples. I'm sure they're proud of you, it's their fault if they don't show it enough. Nowadays 30 is nothing. Some people are still at university, you're not supposed to be all done and settled this young, how can you develop from there, if your life is at a dead end already? Some women have children at the age of 50! I did not have children or a house or designer clothes when I was 30. And I had no intentions to get any of it. Somehow all these things happened at their own time, so why worry beforehand?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Mina, that's a great dress for every occasion. You can indeed wear it in the winter as well, but right now it will serve you well. I also love the sandals, they look very comfortable, yet stylish.
> It's hot here, too, DH is in London and even more miserable. Aren't we lucky we don't have to wear jackets for work? I'm so glad I'm not a guy!
> Congrats on your discipline! Five items is nothing, you're exercising bake's and eggtart's future shopping ban without intending to, it seems. Maybe it's a good thing, shops in London never seem to be empty...
> BTW how did your wedding/gallery opening/birthday outfit planing go?



Here, the offices are typically set at 70F so it can be cold. I'd love to be wearing jackets at my old job, but in my new job, it's set to whoever knows how to use the AC and is uncomfortable. So it can fluctuate from 70 to 80. 

So no jackets at this job. Nothing to put brooches on haha. 

I miss London shopping. 

And plus one! Would love to see what outfits you picked, Mina! 



Marylin said:


> You're putting yourself under too much pressure. I've said it before and I will repeat again that I think you're  mature and smart and organized and well dressed all the time. I know you care a lot about what your family and your mother think, and it's a good thing, but you're old enough to have set your own examples. I'm sure they're proud of you, it's their fault if they don't show it enough. Nowadays 30 is nothing. Some people are still at university, you're not supposed to be all done and settled this young, how can you develop from there, if your life is at a dead end already? Some women have children at the age of 50! I did not have children or a house or designer clothes when I was 30. And I had no intentions to get any of it. Somehow all these things happened at their own time, so why worry beforehand?



Oh I know I'm adding pressure on top of the pressure I get. I'm starting to wonder if this is how I operate, haha. I'm kidding.

As my birthday approaches closer, I start to not care that I'm not where they were at my age. Things are different now. 

Our wages didn't keep up with housing so I need to save more than they did to get my first home. I also don't know where I'd like to live. Everyone is pushing for DBF and I to get a single family home. But I'd be fine with a condo with a view. I don't even know if this city/state is where we'll be for our entire lives. The friends who are married started families, but I don't care for one so the rush to get married isn't there for us. But that is what my family expected of me to do by 30. Home, marriage, kids, by 30, as they had done. 

I thought I'd figure out my career goals, but even that has changed. I thought I'd adore my science based jobs, but it's just ok. Not the "do what you love" sort of thing. I like it but not love it. But I don't exactly know what I love doing so it's not like I can just go out and do it. 

But you're right. I should stop/lessen the pressure I put on myself. Stressing out isn't going to help me magically figure out what I love doing, find an affordable home, or place an engagement ring on my hand. 

But neither would shopping all the time, as frequently as I do. 

hence the ban. lol. Gotta quit stressing and shopping for a bit.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Here, the offices are typically set at 70F so it can be cold. I'd love to be wearing jackets at my old job, but in my new job, it's set to whoever knows how to use the AC and is uncomfortable. So it can fluctuate from 70 to 80.
> 
> So no jackets at this job. Nothing to put brooches on haha.
> 
> I miss London shopping.
> 
> And plus one! Would love to see what outfits you picked, Mina!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know I'm adding pressure on top of the pressure I get. I'm starting to wonder if this is how I operate, haha. I'm kidding.
> 
> As my birthday approaches closer, I start to not care that I'm not where they were at my age. Things are different now.
> 
> Our wages didn't keep up with housing so I need to save more than they did to get my first home. I also don't know where I'd like to live. Everyone is pushing for DBF and I to get a single family home. But I'd be fine with a condo with a view. I don't even know if this city/state is where we'll be for our entire lives. The friends who are married started families, but I don't care for one so the rush to get married isn't there for us. But that is what my family expected of me to do by 30. Home, marriage, kids, by 30, as they had done.
> 
> I thought I'd figure out my career goals, but even that has changed. I thought I'd adore my science based jobs, but it's just ok. Not the "do what you love" sort of thing. I like it but not love it. But I don't exactly know what I love doing so it's not like I can just go out and do it.
> 
> But you're right. I should stop/lessen the pressure I put on myself. Stressing out isn't going to help me magically figure out what I love doing, find an affordable home, or place an engagement ring on my hand.
> 
> But neither would shopping all the time, as frequently as I do.
> 
> hence the ban. lol. Gotta quit stressing and shopping for a bit.


That's exactly right! In your head, you know exactly what to do and what not to do, and then comes your mom and wants a grandchild, right? I was so lucky I was the last of four kids, my mother had the first three at the age of 28 and a house, that has gone up in value 1000 times since then and this is not a typo. So how are people supposed to buy a house nowadays? We're not making 1000 times more than 50 years ago! Sometimes I'd love to live the somewhat more worry free life in a condo without all the responsibilities that come with a house, but with children it's nice not to have the neighbors too close - especially with boys, since they are so noisy! Celebrate your birthday like no other, let them see that you're happy and emphasize all your achievements rather than what they think you've failed at.


----------



## Marylin

I have a lot of time for organizing my closet and to talk to you ladies right now. I had a back surgery, am out sick for at least two more weeks and am supposed to rest a lot. haha. How I'm supposed not to do laundry, cook dinners and take care of my mother, I don't know.
But I do sit a lot and have time to purge my wardrobe. I've just packed (at the table, without bending over, yes I'm good) a box with 16 items and 2 pairs of shoes that need to go. And I'm intending to make a few more. They will be sent to a second hand designer online store here in Germany where I've sold a few things already. I don't really want to add that money to my budget, but I'm thinking about using it for my Chanel bags and jewelry. Or should I just save it and buy something with it that I normally wouldn't have bought? What do you think?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I have a lot of time for organizing my closet and to talk to you ladies right now. I had a back surgery, am out sick for at least two more weeks and am supposed to rest a lot. haha. How I'm supposed not to do laundry, cook dinners and take care of my mother, I don't know.
> But I do sit a lot and have time to purge my wardrobe. I've just packed (at the table, without bending over, yes I'm good) a box with 16 items and 2 pairs of shoes that need to go. And I'm intending to make a few more. They will be sent to a second hand designer online store here in Germany where I've sold a few things already. I don't really want to add that money to my budget, but I'm thinking about using it for my Chanel bags and jewelry. Or should I just save it and buy something with it that I normally wouldn't have bought? What do you think?



Oh that sounds painful. Wishing you a speedy recovery! 

What have you let go of? 

And I think any funds from consignment should go to Chanel and jewelry because it's what you love and you can wear for various outfits and occasions. 

The normally wouldn't have bought would be interesting, but it would have to be on something you really can work with. It would feel like the effort of purging and cleaning and consigning would be wasted if it didn't fund something that made you happy to wear.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone buy from COS? How's the sizing?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Oh that sounds painful. Wishing you a speedy recovery!
> 
> What have you let go of?
> 
> And I think any funds from consignment should go to Chanel and jewelry because it's what you love and you can wear for various outfits and occasions.
> 
> The normally wouldn't have bought would be interesting, but it would have to be on something you really can work with. It would feel like the effort of purging and cleaning and consigning would be wasted if it didn't fund something that made you happy to wear.


You're right of course. There's always some Chanel that I love... actually my store has ordered a Gabrielle bag for me...

I'm selling lots of Max Mara that has gotten too big, two Prada heels that are just too tight around the toes and a Karen Millen winter jacket which is very pretty, but too bulky to wear in the car and too short to wear outside when it's really cold. All of it in pristine condition, so I'm hoping to get at least one third up to half of what I paid.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone buy from COS? How's the sizing?


Sizing is big here in Europe. I'm not a fan to be honest, because most of their stuff is a bit too shapeless for me. Quality wise it's better than H&M and Zara, but not as trendy I'd say.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You're right of course. There's always some Chanel that I love... actually my store has ordered a Gabrielle bag for me...
> 
> I'm selling lots of Max Mara that has gotten too big, two Prada heels that are just too tight around the toes and a Karen Millen winter jacket which is very pretty, but too bulky to wear in the car and too short to wear outside when it's really cold. All of it in pristine condition, so I'm hoping to get at least one third up to half of what I paid.




I've been wanting to try Max Mara and the Weekend line they have, which is probably more fitting for my wardrobe lol. 
Do you recommend? 

And hoping you get a good sale on those items! 
The Gabrielle would so be worth it! It's a gorgeous bag! 



Marylin said:


> Sizing is big here in Europe. I'm not a fan to be honest, because most of their stuff is a bit too shapeless for me. Quality wise it's better than H&M and Zara, but not as trendy I'd say.



I like that it's not so tight. It's been so hard to fit my bust in anything.  

If what's in my bag is still there tonight, I'll order it and try it out.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, that's a great dress for every occasion. You can indeed wear it in the winter as well, but right now it will serve you well. I also love the sandals, they look very comfortable, yet stylish.
> It's hot here, too, DH is in London and even more miserable. Aren't we lucky we don't have to wear jackets for work? I'm so glad I'm not a guy!
> Congrats on your discipline! Five items is nothing, you're exercising bake's and eggtart's future shopping ban without intending to, it seems. Maybe it's a good thing, shops in London never seem to be empty...
> BTW how did your wedding/gallery opening/birthday outfit planing go?



Glad you girls approve the dress! I will need to test it and see if it can be adapted for office / evening and other parties. I haven't really planned to go on a ban but I have noticed that a lot of my purchases over the last few years were mainly replacements, sometimes to a different size or just because the garment had to be replaced with a better quality.
Also,  I know that I am spoilt here in London but I find  shopping here both fab as well as incredibly depressing as the high street fashion changes so quickly that by the time that I have chosen to buy the piece, it's sold out! 

I am sorry your hubby is suffering the weather as well... It's hot outside but the air con where I work is always at max, even today I was wearing my cardigan! 

So far I have done a few events... It went ok-ish... I'll post the stylebook pictures shortly. The wedding is due in July, I am struggling a bit!



bakeacookie said:


> Here, the offices are typically set at 70F so it can be cold. I'd love to be wearing jackets at my old job, but in my new job, it's set to whoever knows how to use the AC and is uncomfortable. So it can fluctuate from 70 to 80.
> 
> So no jackets at this job. Nothing to put brooches on haha.
> 
> I miss London shopping.
> 
> And plus one! Would love to see what outfits you picked, Mina!
> 
> Oh I know I'm adding pressure on top of the pressure I get. I'm starting to wonder if this is how I operate, haha. I'm kidding.
> 
> As my birthday approaches closer, I start to not care that I'm not where they were at my age. Things are different now.
> 
> Our wages didn't keep up with housing so I need to save more than they did to get my first home. I also don't know where I'd like to live. Everyone is pushing for DBF and I to get a single family home. But I'd be fine with a condo with a view. I don't even know if this city/state is where we'll be for our entire lives. The friends who are married started families, but I don't care for one so the rush to get married isn't there for us. But that is what my family expected of me to do by 30. Home, marriage, kids, by 30, as they had done.
> 
> I thought I'd figure out my career goals, but even that has changed. I thought I'd adore my science based jobs, but it's just ok. Not the "do what you love" sort of thing. I like it but not love it. But I don't exactly know what I love doing so it's not like I can just go out and do it.
> 
> But you're right. I should stop/lessen the pressure I put on myself. Stressing out isn't going to help me magically figure out what I love doing, find an affordable home, or place an engagement ring on my hand.
> 
> But neither would shopping all the time, as frequently as I do.
> 
> hence the ban. lol. Gotta quit stressing and shopping for a bit.



I think you are incredibly mature and have a healthy approach towards the pressure that you get from the family.  We have all been there, one way or the other... and it is tricky to find a way to manage the relationship and balance the family demands versus our own dreams. 



Marylin said:


> I have a lot of time for organizing my closet and to talk to you ladies right now. I had a back surgery, am out sick for at least two more weeks and am supposed to rest a lot. haha. How I'm supposed not to do laundry, cook dinners and take care of my mother, I don't know.
> But I do sit a lot and have time to purge my wardrobe. I've just packed (at the table, without bending over, yes I'm good) a box with 16 items and 2 pairs of shoes that need to go. And I'm intending to make a few more. They will be sent to a second hand designer online store here in Germany where I've sold a few things already. I don't really want to add that money to my budget, but I'm thinking about using it for my Chanel bags and jewelry. Or should I just save it and buy something with it that I normally wouldn't have bought? What do you think?



Wow Marilyn!!! You sound like a superwoman! Back surgery and already packing 16 boxes?!?! Amazing! Hope you will have a speedy recovery. If you don't have anything on your mind yet, maybe it's a good idea to set the money aside for something special.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I have a lot of time for organizing my closet and to talk to you ladies right now. I had a back surgery, am out sick for at least two more weeks and am supposed to rest a lot. haha. How I'm supposed not to do laundry, cook dinners and take care of my mother, I don't know.
> But I do sit a lot and have time to purge my wardrobe. I've just packed (at the table, without bending over, yes I'm good) a box with 16 items and 2 pairs of shoes that need to go. And I'm intending to make a few more. They will be sent to a second hand designer online store here in Germany where I've sold a few things already. I don't really want to add that money to my budget, but I'm thinking about using it for my Chanel bags and jewelry. Or should I just save it and buy something with it that I normally wouldn't have bought? What do you think?



Oh Marilyn,sorry to hear . I hope that you not in very big pain[emoji44] Sending you healing energy.And take it easy.You want to recover fast ,so you would still enjoy sunny days! I know that in Germany it's not so many of the warm days. Season changes,so please take care of yourself. Take it from me,the one who back to back had injury within one year[emoji17] I am recovering faster this time,because I do rest a lot. I even didn't cook for over a month. Just something quick. And my hubby is used to gourmet meals and healthy dessert all the time [emoji13] But I needed that time,not to relapse.like last time. 
But now,I am back to cooking and even making desserts . I still avoid to stand long time on my feet. Taking slowly. 
So please do the same
Now about extra funds to use of course on Chanel [emoji12] How exciting! 
You know a touch of Chanel,puts the outfit to another level[emoji7] Heaven!!!![emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You're right of course. There's always some Chanel that I love... actually my store has ordered a Gabrielle bag for me...
> 
> I'm selling lots of Max Mara that has gotten too big, two Prada heels that are just too tight around the toes and a Karen Millen winter jacket which is very pretty, but too bulky to wear in the car and too short to wear outside when it's really cold. All of it in pristine condition, so I'm hoping to get at least one third up to half of what I paid.



Gabriele bag sounds like a plan [emoji12]
It is very popular I wish I would overcome flap fever [emoji855] For some reason ,the only bags that I feel like Chanel,it's single or double flap bags 
I am so weird [emoji849] 
I can't explain why I don't like any other bags for myself,maybe I will overcome...[emoji854] when it comes to bags,I am probably the weirdest[emoji17]Like I don't like H bags. They are nice,but I don't feel like I see it Omg I need it. 
I hope just a fluke and will pass
Not so long time ago,I didn't like any Chanel bags. I wanted something different,so I purchased Caviar Valextra bag . It's amazing quality and looks like H similar,and it's not so known or popular in US ,so I was happy 
But now just sitting in the closet [emoji849] and every time,I grab only Chanel bags 
My taste,wants and needs changing too fast. I loved Jumbo flaps.now I am looking and started not liking them.Now I want medium or small. I even purchased WOC,which just a while ago,I thought one should be crazy,to waist money on such a little thing


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.
> 
> I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty!
> 
> We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.


i love the pieces you added! I managed to find slim fitting black jeans to replace my old ones so I'm pretty happy. Our summer is looking short here too so I'm a bit lucky 'cuz I can still wear some of the things I've been finding. 



Marylin said:


> I have a lot of time for organizing my closet and to talk to you ladies right now. I had a back surgery, am out sick for at least two more weeks and am supposed to rest a lot. haha. How I'm supposed not to do laundry, cook dinners and take care of my mother, I don't know.
> But I do sit a lot and have time to purge my wardrobe. I've just packed (at the table, without bending over, yes I'm good) a box with 16 items and 2 pairs of shoes that need to go. And I'm intending to make a few more. They will be sent to a second hand designer online store here in Germany where I've sold a few things already. I don't really want to add that money to my budget, but I'm thinking about using it for my Chanel bags and jewelry. Or should I just save it and buy something with it that I normally wouldn't have bought? What do you think?


Ouch! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> I also list in my budget the replacement / new items: this year I only bought 5 new items, the rest were replacements.
> 
> I started planning what I should add into the wardrobe this year and I keep a "shopping list" in my wallet, it has helped me to keep focus and avoid duplications. Still, I believe in those serendipity moments when all stars are aligned and the perfect item shows up!  I just need to find an afternoon when the shops are empty!
> 
> We're having a heatwave right now in the UK, thus I purchased some of my planned Q3 items this week.... a pair of leather & suede sandals and a black dress which I hope I'll be able to layer and use it for winter. Summer here doesn't last for long, I think that with 2/3 short sleeves tops, I will be able to update the office wear! Sad, I know.


i love the pieces you added! I managed to find slim fitting black jeans to replace my old ones so I'm pretty happy. Our summer is looking short here too so I'm a bit lucky 'cuz I can still wear some of the things I've been finding. 



Marylin said:


> I have a lot of time for organizing my closet and to talk to you ladies right now. I had a back surgery, am out sick for at least two more weeks and am supposed to rest a lot. haha. How I'm supposed not to do laundry, cook dinners and take care of my mother, I don't know.
> But I do sit a lot and have time to purge my wardrobe. I've just packed (at the table, without bending over, yes I'm good) a box with 16 items and 2 pairs of shoes that need to go. And I'm intending to make a few more. They will be sent to a second hand designer online store here in Germany where I've sold a few things already. I don't really want to add that money to my budget, but I'm thinking about using it for my Chanel bags and jewelry. Or should I just save it and buy something with it that I normally wouldn't have bought? What do you think?


Ouch! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks girls for your well wishes, they are definitely arriving! I feel pretty good, but I do notice that at the end of the day my body is telling me  'stop it, I need a rest you dork'. Plus, I'm putting my sons to work, trying to overlook the fact that the kitchen looks like the last sequence in a horror movie and the dishwasher is, typically, running half empty. It is really true that the male species is unable to fill up a dishwasher economically...

@MinaAnais I'm looking forward to your outfit posts and can't wait to see what you choose for the wedding! The AC addiction is something that totally eludes me. When my husband  still lived in the US, I used to get a bladder infection the first week I got there. Every time for two years. He was working for Congress and since most of the offices are empty over the weekend but the AC is cranked up during hot and humid summer in D.C., it was like walking into a freezer Monday morning. Why can't anybody figure out that it's much healthier to set the AC a bit lower and definitely more environmentally friendly? Sorry for the ramble, summer will be over soon anyways...

@eggtartapproved You found the jeans already, that's great! Can't wait to see pictures!

@bakeacookie I strongly recommend Max Mara. It's great quality, beautifully made and special. I used to almost wear it exclusively, but now things don't quite fit as well anymore. Mostly because the recent lines were all too bulky and stiff and the coats too oversized. I do find though, that what's sold in the US is not as pretty and much more expensive. 

@girleuro Thanks for the advice, I'll try to be good! Desert here has just been  fruit and yoghurt the last few days. They manage fine. Glad to hear you're doing a bit better. When will the heels have their first outing?
I kind of do understand your bag moods. Different times in our lives require different styles. While I always found the Jumbo too big I do need a roomy bag. I love the WOCs, they force me to be disciplined. Which works well when going out. What's wrong about only loving flaps? They're fantastic, pretty and well made! I think they are worth their money more than some other styles. Like the Gabrielle I'm lusting for....

I'll take your advice to save the money for something special/Chanel. So far non of my purged items are even online yet, so it's going to take a while until everything will be sold. (I made another box today and there will be at least two more.)


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin I am late with my well wishes; wishing you the speediest of recoveries after your back surgery. Please don't overdue it, we need you to heal completely!

Amaazing!! How did you know that I wanted you to buy a Gabrielle bag for our closet?! [emoji23]Can't wait for you to reveal it. 

"Mimmy the Enabler" says to buy something special with the proceeds from your sold items. [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin I am late with my well wishes; wishing you the speediest of recoveries after your back surgery. Please don't overdue it, we need you to heal completely!
> 
> Amaazing!! How did you know that I wanted you to buy a Gabrielle bag for our closet?! [emoji23]Can't wait for you to reveal it.
> 
> "Mimmy the Enabler" says to buy something special with the proceeds from your sold items. [emoji6]


Thank you, Mimmy, I'll be good.
Funny, just half an hour ago the boutique manager called to let me know my bag was there. And she said it's very pretty.  I'll pick it up as soon as can manage walking more than a few steps. Hopefully Saturday.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Mimmy, I'll be good.
> Funny, just half an hour ago the boutique manager called to let me know my bag was there. And she said it's very pretty.  I'll pick it up as soon as can manage walking more than a few steps. Hopefully Saturday.



In this case, I can be patient. [emoji6]


----------



## Pishi

@Marilyn, I'm wishing you speedy recovery!  Very important to listen to your body and take care of yourself.  A little patience in the short-term will mean a faster recovery.   

@bakeacookie, I have one piece from COS.  I liked it because it was baggy and shapeless, ha, but I actually don't find myself reaching for it often.  The dress wrinkles badly, and so then you are a wrinkled shapeless bag.  I will probably get rid of it soon.  Their sizing was weird for me.  Some of it was okay, and my normal size was too small in other instances.  Another vote for Max Mara.  I have a couple treasured dresses.  I do not buy full price, though.  You can usually get many pieces on sale. I've never bought a coat.  Can't justify it, living in Houston.  But you can sometimes find them on sale at the end of the year.  

Wearing my new blue dress by SEA today.  I wore my little red Gianvito Rossi red pumps out the other day, and I loved them.  Too warm for the new black jumpsuit, but it will have it's moment.  

Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> @Marilyn, I'm wishing you speedy recovery!  Very important to listen to your body and take care of yourself.  A little patience in the short-term will mean a faster recovery.
> 
> @bakeacookie, I have one piece from COS.  I liked it because it was baggy and shapeless, ha, but I actually don't find myself reaching for it often.  The dress wrinkles badly, and so then you are a wrinkled shapeless bag.  I will probably get rid of it soon.  Their sizing was weird for me.  Some of it was okay, and my normal size was too small in other instances.  Another vote for Max Mara.  I have a couple treasured dresses.  I do not buy full price, though.  You can usually get many pieces on sale. I've never bought a coat.  Can't justify it, living in Houston.  But you can sometimes find them on sale at the end of the year.
> 
> Wearing my new blue dress by SEA today.  I wore my little red Gianvito Rossi red pumps out the other day, and I loved them.  Too warm for the new black jumpsuit, but it will have it's moment.
> 
> Happy Wednesday all!


Thanks Pishi!
Sounds wonderful that you're liking your red shoes so much and also that you're wearing your new dress right away. Always a good sign!


----------



## bakeacookie

I'll take a look at Max Mara. I can find it at the Rack and on sale at the department stores. I just need a skirt for now.


----------



## bakeacookie

Do any of you shop vintage? I'm looking to find a bag as old as me for fun, any recommendations on a site?


----------



## MinaAnais

Ok... Here the outfit I have used so far... There is still a lot of work that needs to be done and one can always improve...

The first outfit was for the Chelsea Flower Show
Second for the birthday party...
Third was for a friends' exhibition 
The black dress will be used for the gallery opening....


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3738845
> View attachment 3738826
> View attachment 3738824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... Here the outfit I have used so far... There is still a lot of work that needs to be done and one can always improve...
> 
> The first outfit was for the Chelsea Flower Show
> Second for the birthday party...
> Third was for a friends' exhibition
> The black dress will be used for the gallery opening....


They're all fantastic! Love the flowery suit for the occasion and particularly like the second outfit. The black shoes are super, so are the silver ones. Don't see any room for improvement!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> They're all fantastic! Love the flowery suit for the occasion and particularly like the second outfit. The black shoes are super, so are the silver ones. Don't see any room for improvement!



Too kind!!! The black shoes are from Nine West, I have had them for more than 10 years... They can be a conversation starter !


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Too kind!!! The black shoes are from Nine West, I have had them for more than 10 years... They can be a conversation starter !



Ten years?! Wow!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3738845
> View attachment 3738826
> View attachment 3738824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... Here the outfit I have used so far... There is still a lot of work that needs to be done and one can always improve...
> 
> The first outfit was for the Chelsea Flower Show
> Second for the birthday party...
> Third was for a friends' exhibition
> The black dress will be used for the gallery opening....



Great looks, Mina! I think that you have nailed it! [emoji375]


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Ten years?! Wow!



Inded! I only use them a couple of times per year...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Inded! I only use them a couple of times per year...


Also means, you're taking care of your shoes very well.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks girls for your well wishes, they are definitely arriving! I feel pretty good, but I do notice that at the end of the day my body is telling me  'stop it, I need a rest you dork'. Plus, I'm putting my sons to work, trying to overlook the fact that the kitchen looks like the last sequence in a horror movie and the dishwasher is, typically, running half empty. It is really true that the male species is unable to fill up a dishwasher economically...
> 
> @MinaAnais I'm looking forward to your outfit posts and can't wait to see what you choose for the wedding! The AC addiction is something that totally eludes me. When my husband  still lived in the US, I used to get a bladder infection the first week I got there. Every time for two years. He was working for Congress and since most of the offices are empty over the weekend but the AC is cranked up during hot and humid summer in D.C., it was like walking into a freezer Monday morning. Why can't anybody figure out that it's much healthier to set the AC a bit lower and definitely more environmentally friendly? Sorry for the ramble, summer will be over soon anyways...
> 
> @eggtartapproved You found the jeans already, that's great! Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> @bakeacookie I strongly recommend Max Mara. It's great quality, beautifully made and special. I used to almost wear it exclusively, but now things don't quite fit as well anymore. Mostly because the recent lines were all too bulky and stiff and the coats too oversized. I do find though, that what's sold in the US is not as pretty and much more expensive.
> 
> @girleuro Thanks for the advice, I'll try to be good! Desert here has just been  fruit and yoghurt the last few days. They manage fine. Glad to hear you're doing a bit better. When will the heels have their first outing?
> I kind of do understand your bag moods. Different times in our lives require different styles. While I always found the Jumbo too big I do need a roomy bag. I love the WOCs, they force me to be disciplined. Which works well when going out. What's wrong about only loving flaps? They're fantastic, pretty and well made! I think they are worth their money more than some other styles. Like the Gabrielle I'm lusting for....
> 
> I'll take your advice to save the money for something special/Chanel. So far non of my purged items are even online yet, so it's going to take a while until everything will be sold. (I made another box today and there will be at least two more.)



Marilyn take it easy Let boys learn to do things around. Let your body fully to recover. Talking about recovery do you take Turmeric anti-inflammatories and from the pain. And also Boswellia and Magnesium would help also. The faster you get rid of inflammation,the faster you will heal. Arnica is also good. And Traumel cream i always liked that one
Talking about flaps,it's nothing wrong,but Chanel doesn't do too many interesting colors in flaps, you like like boy bags come in such a different colors and blingy. So I would love to love other Chanel small bags as well
And my heels oh I am not sure when they will have first outing[emoji848][emoji17] I am not as strong in that leg and get tired fast. Need more stretching . But I hope soon. [emoji12] 
I hope you will sell your stuff soon ,so you could get something nice from Chanel [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Mimmy, I'll be good.
> Funny, just half an hour ago the boutique manager called to let me know my bag was there. And she said it's very pretty.  I'll pick it up as soon as can manage walking more than a few steps. Hopefully Saturday.



That's exciting [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> @Marilyn, I'm wishing you speedy recovery!  Very important to listen to your body and take care of yourself.  A little patience in the short-term will mean a faster recovery.
> 
> @bakeacookie, I have one piece from COS.  I liked it because it was baggy and shapeless, ha, but I actually don't find myself reaching for it often.  The dress wrinkles badly, and so then you are a wrinkled shapeless bag.  I will probably get rid of it soon.  Their sizing was weird for me.  Some of it was okay, and my normal size was too small in other instances.  Another vote for Max Mara.  I have a couple treasured dresses.  I do not buy full price, though.  You can usually get many pieces on sale. I've never bought a coat.  Can't justify it, living in Houston.  But you can sometimes find them on sale at the end of the year.
> 
> Wearing my new blue dress by SEA today.  I wore my little red Gianvito Rossi red pumps out the other day, and I loved them.  Too warm for the new black jumpsuit, but it will have it's moment.
> 
> Happy Wednesday all!



Great that you enjoying your red pumps and the dress. Pictures please [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3738845
> View attachment 3738826
> View attachment 3738824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... Here the outfit I have used so far... There is still a lot of work that needs to be done and one can always improve...
> 
> The first outfit was for the Chelsea Flower Show
> Second for the birthday party...
> Third was for a friends' exhibition
> The black dress will be used for the gallery opening....



Mina Anais beautiful outfits. How great you styled them and such classy! Next time you wear.please post pics [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

So ladies since I am still recovering from my injury,I do have extra time to shop. So I bought a few things 
These pants to go with my pink top that I bought earlier .But also these pants are very flattering and is going to be very versatile 
I also finally found,I was looking for awhile Chanel sparkly beret .I also found great jeans skirt and Marilyn enabled [emoji12] sequins 
I didn't get the skirt yet. I have my eye on one,but I have to wait till November when prefall collection arrives. So I got this sequin top. 
So now it's dilemma.I am looking how to style more dressed down . I have a few ideas. One of them I need to find more relaxed / boyfriend jeans And 
now I need advice[emoji848]
All my jeans are or boot cut,or wide leg or straight leg. But they are all for more dressed up look 
I never had more relaxed jeans so I am not sure how it would fit my hourglass figure . I am tall ,but do have hips. So here are the pictures that i am considering...Please advice


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Do any of you shop vintage? I'm looking to find a bag as old as me for fun, any recommendations on a site?


Sorry, not much experience. I have one D&G bag and Chanel earrings and a coin purse. Could be difficult to find out which year the item was made. You could check out flea and antique markets? Not that you're antique...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn take it easy Let boys learn to do things around. Let your body fully to recover. Talking about recovery do you take Turmeric anti-inflammatories and from the pain. And also Boswellia and Magnesium would help also. The faster you get rid of inflammation,the faster you will heal. Arnica is also good. And Traumel cream i always liked that one
> Talking about flaps,it's nothing wrong,but Chanel doesn't do too many interesting colors in flaps, you like like boy bags come in such a different colors and blingy. So I would love to love other Chanel small bags as well
> And my heels oh I am not sure when they will have first outing[emoji848][emoji17] I am not as strong in that leg and get tired fast. Need more stretching . But I hope soon. [emoji12]
> I hope you will sell your stuff soon ,so you could get something nice from Chanel [emoji12]


Thank you girleuro, I'm trying not to overdo it. It's so hot here, I can't do much anyways and my legs are still swollen. I'm taking arnica and calendula, the traumel I usually take with muscle injuries. Haven't thought of magnesium, thanks girleuro!
Sorry to hear about your foot. We should just lie on the couch and spend our time online shopping together! 
I'm sure Karl will think of ways to make the flaps more interesting. Now everybody's concentrating on the Gabrielle, but there will be seasons when it's just about color again.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So ladies since I am still recovering from my injury,I do have extra time to shop. So I bought a few things
> These pants to go with my pink top that I bought earlier .But also these pants are very flattering and is going to be very versatile
> I also finally found,I was looking for awhile Chanel sparkly beret .I also found great jeans skirt and Marilyn enabled [emoji12] sequins
> I didn't get the skirt yet. I have my eye on one,but I have to wait till November when prefall collection arrives. So I got this sequin top.
> So now it's dilemma.I am looking how to style more dressed down . I have a few ideas. One of them I need to find more relaxed / boyfriend jeans And
> now I need advice[emoji848]
> All my jeans are or boot cut,or wide leg or straight leg. But they are all for more dressed up look
> I never had more relaxed jeans so I am not sure how it would fit my hourglass figure . I am tall ,but do have hips. So here are the pictures that i am considering...Please advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739656
> View attachment 3739658
> View attachment 3739659
> View attachment 3739660
> View attachment 3739662
> View attachment 3739663
> View attachment 3739664
> View attachment 3739665
> View attachment 3739666


Love the tops! What's wrong with the pants? Why do you have to dress down? 
I'm not a big jeans girl either, I also have hips and thighs and don't feel too comfortable wearing jeans. I like pants that stretch, no leggings, though! Some of my favorite ones:


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Sorry, not much experience. I have one D&G bag and Chanel earrings and a coin purse. Could be difficult to find out which year the item was made. You could check out flea and antique markets? Not that you're antique...



Haha, I was wondering how old something had to be for it to be considered antique or vintage. 
Things I had in my childhood are now in antique shops. 

I've been informed what to look for in regards to my birth year, so I have something to start off on. It's just where to start looking haha. 
But it would be so fun to go to antique markets again, we used to go looking for airline memorabilia.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you girleuro, I'm trying not to overdo it. It's so hot here, I can't do much anyways and my legs are still swollen. I'm taking arnica and calendula, the traumel I usually take with muscle injuries. Haven't thought of magnesium, thanks girleuro!
> Sorry to hear about your foot. We should just lie on the couch and spend our time online shopping together!
> I'm sure Karl will think of ways to make the flaps more interesting. Now everybody's concentrating on the Gabrielle, but there will be seasons when it's just about color again.



Lol [emoji13] laying in bed and shopping sounds great![emoji12]
Have you tried acupuncture and injectable arnica . It does wonders. It takes off the swelling much faster, 
My injury last August wasn't as bad as this relapse one ,but the swelling without acupuncture treatments was much slower ,than this time with acupuncture and arnica shots. 
You should try. I think after bad injuries/surgeries maintenance once a month would avoid pain and inflammation 
You should do maybe 3-4 treatments once a week,or like I did. I did 2 in the same week and then once a week. After 4th one, it practically wasn't swelling anymore. 
Have you considered to do autologous stem cells? Is it popular in Germany?
You know we still young [emoji13],so those backs will have to go through many years. And after injuries/surgeries it's always sensitive spot. 
Me and my hubby,we both looking towards the treatment. 
Here in America,it's still ancient,but our banking team has some specialist for us soon,along with some other hidden treatments for my hubby. I truly hope,that in certain worlds, there are remedies/equipments to make him walk again. [emoji120] Our team is positive about that.... 
I am sure Carl will come up with colors [emoji848] He is very creative. 
It's something about Chanel [emoji849][emoji854] 
My hubby said that he would like to meet him. He is curious about mastermind, who makes me so addicted [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love the tops! What's wrong with the pants? Why do you have to dress down?
> I'm not a big jeans girl either, I also have hips and thighs and don't feel too comfortable wearing jeans. I like pants that stretch, no leggings, though! Some of my favorite ones:
> View attachment 3739744
> View attachment 3739745


Thank you Marilyn 
I do wear jeans .but not relaxed ones . 
And I do wear leggings or slim pants with peplum top which cover top of my hips, or jackets,but I was looking for more dressed down look . So I wasn't sure how it would look on me. 
I like the pics that you posted specially the first one. What designer is it? 
Thank you[emoji120][emoji56] It would dress down my sequins 
Here are pics of the jeans or slim pants /leggings that i do wear . But I want relaxed jeans now ,but since never tried ,I am afraid to purchase


----------



## girleuro

Marilyn are these similar style to the first pick that you posted? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Although these looks more like a lounge wear[emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

I have these jeans but not so sure that those sparkly embroideries on the bottom would be too much with sequin top. Maybe with trainers could work?[emoji848] 
I want to dress down sequins Marilyn, to make it more casual/day dress look


----------



## girleuro

And what about these pants? [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

[emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Or these trousers?[emoji848]
	

		
			
		

		
	



These are Cotton with Elasthane. So it should glide nicely. But they are little bit cropped 30 inches,which not so bad length to wear with trainers [emoji848]
The dark blue ones wide leg is rayon ,nylon and spandex . And they are very long .


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Lol [emoji13] laying in bed and shopping sounds great![emoji12]
> Have you tried acupuncture and injectable arnica . It does wonders. It takes off the swelling much faster,
> My injury last August wasn't as bad as this relapse one ,but the swelling without acupuncture treatments was much slower ,than this time with acupuncture and arnica shots.
> You should try. I think after bad injuries/surgeries maintenance once a month would avoid pain and inflammation
> You should do maybe 3-4 treatments once a week,or like I did. I did 2 in the same week and then once a week. After 4th one, it practically wasn't swelling anymore.
> Have you considered to do autologous stem cells? Is it popular in Germany?
> You know we still young [emoji13],so those backs will have to go through many years. And after injuries/surgeries it's always sensitive spot.
> Me and my hubby,we both looking towards the treatment.
> Here in America,it's still ancient,but our banking team has some specialist for us soon,along with some other hidden treatments for my hubby. I truly hope,that in certain worlds, there are remedies/equipments to make him walk again. [emoji120] Our team is positive about that....
> I am sure Carl will come up with colors [emoji848] He is very creative.
> It's something about Chanel [emoji849][emoji854]
> My hubby said that he would like to meet him. He is curious about mastermind, who makes me so addicted [emoji13]


Thank you girleuro for all your suggestions. I don't deal well with acupuncture, so that's out of the question and the stem cell treatment is not popular in Germany. But I'm doing much better. Doctor was quite surprised today! 
It's wonderful to hear that your DH might walk again, nothing's impossible!!
He should hurry though to get well soon, because Karl Lagergeld is getting old. He's amazing and obviously working hard. Can't imagine what would happen to Chanel (or Fendi) if he couldn't do it...
I've seen a documentary about him (it's been on the movie list on continental flights for years) and he really is a genius. Very German, very organized, disciplined, smart and grumpy, but also very French, creative with the most aesthetic eye.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn
> I do wear jeans .but not relaxed ones .
> And I do wear leggings or slim pants with peplum top which cover top of my hips, or jackets,but I was looking for more dressed down look . So I wasn't sure how it would look on me.
> I like the pics that you posted specially the first one. What designer is it?
> Thank you[emoji120][emoji56] It would dress down my sequins
> Here are pics of the jeans or slim pants /leggings that i do wear . But I want relaxed jeans now ,but since never tried ,I am afraid to purchase


You're looking great! I think the skinnier style works better on women like us. Try out wider styles, but make sure to wear tighter tops to show some shape. The string pants are Raffaelo Rossi. They're really light. Would not work in the winter. I bought them in black as well...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Or these trousers?[emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740561
> 
> These are Cotton with Elasthane. So it should glide nicely. But they are little bit cropped 30 inches,which not so bad length to wear with trainers [emoji848]
> The dark blue ones wide leg is rayon ,nylon and spandex . And they are very long .


I can't pull off cropped pants, but please try and let us know how it works.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> And what about these pants? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740495


Not a big fan. They're too wide for you I think. You won't be able to show off your great legs!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I have these jeans but not so sure that those sparkly embroideries on the bottom would be too much with sequin top. Maybe with trainers could work?[emoji848]
> I want to dress down sequins Marilyn, to make it more casual/day dress look
> 
> View attachment 3740346


Love the pants. Wear a white blouse or t-shirt and you're casual enough. Or a slouchy sweater on cold days.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn are these similar style to the first pick that you posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740230
> View attachment 3740231
> 
> Although these looks more like a lounge wear[emoji848]


More slouchy than mine, also of a thicker material I'd say? Could work with a dressy top, blazer and heels, or in your case, lower fancy shoes until your foot has healed.


----------



## Marylin

The end of the second quarter is approaching fast and I still have some budget to spend. (The Chanel bag comes out of a different fund.) it's awfully hot here and I'm going through my summer dresses at high speed. I had some time between two doctors appointments and picked up another dress, that I'm wearing already,and I  love it. I bought it one size up than I usually wear, so it's extra comfy. 




Also picked up a top and pants at my favorite designer outlet next door for a fraction of the original prize. The top is Dorothea Schumacher, the pants are Prada.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> The end of the second quarter is approaching fast and I still have some budget to spend. (The Chanel bag comes out of a different fund.) it's awfully hot here and I'm going through my summer dresses at high speed. I had some time between two doctors appointments and picked up another dress, that I'm wearing already,and I  love it. I bought it one size up than I usually wear, so it's extra comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3741012
> 
> 
> Also picked up a top and pants at my favorite designer outlet next door for a fraction of the original prize. The top is Dorothea Schumacher, the pants are Prada.
> View attachment 3741020
> View attachment 3741016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741015



Love everything! I like that striped shirt!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you girleuro for all your suggestions. I don't deal well with acupuncture, so that's out of the question and the stem cell treatment is not popular in Germany. But I'm doing much better. Doctor was quite surprised today!
> It's wonderful to hear that your DH might walk again, nothing's impossible!!
> He should hurry though to get well soon, because Karl Lagergeld is getting old. He's amazing and obviously working hard. Can't imagine what would happen to Chanel (or Fendi) if he couldn't do it...
> I've seen a documentary about him (it's been on the movie list on continental flights for years) and he really is a genius. Very German, very organized, disciplined, smart and grumpy, but also very French, creative with the most aesthetic eye.



It's wonderful to hear that you are doing better . Keep resting. Don't start running. 
I know He is genius! And that's what worries me.Whats going to happen to Chanel [emoji849][emoji44]
And I am not happy. My hubby promised me that I will be able buy prefall collection runway looks 
And collection is already in ... [emoji17]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love everything! I like that striped shirt!



Thank you! It's birds on the front, stripes on the back.



girleuro said:


> It's wonderful to hear that you are doing better . Keep resting. Don't start running.
> I know He is genius! And that's what worries me.Whats going to happen to Chanel [emoji849][emoji44]
> And I am not happy. My hubby promised me that I will be able buy prefall collection runway looks
> And collection is already in ... [emoji17]



I won't run anywhere, I promise. Be patient, this way you have time to consider, what you really want and it's going to be an even nicer treat once you buy it.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love the pants. Wear a white blouse or t-shirt and you're casual enough. Or a slouchy sweater on cold days.



Thank you Marilyn I don't have problems to style pants it's the sequin number is my dilemma .I am looking to wear my new sequin top more casual way [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> The end of the second quarter is approaching fast and I still have some budget to spend. (The Chanel bag comes out of a different fund.) it's awfully hot here and I'm going through my summer dresses at high speed. I had some time between two doctors appointments and picked up another dress, that I'm wearing already,and I  love it. I bought it one size up than I usually wear, so it's extra comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3741012
> 
> 
> Also picked up a top and pants at my favorite designer outlet next door for a fraction of the original prize. The top is Dorothea Schumacher, the pants are Prada.
> View attachment 3741020
> View attachment 3741016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741015



Love everything and those pants specially. So I know that no injuries/surgeries keep us down [emoji13] I see you still managed to shop


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Love everything and those pants specially. So I know that no injuries/surgeries keep us down [emoji13] I see you still managed to shop


Right!  They would have to do surgery on my brain and take out my shopping  mojo to keep me from shopping!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I can't pull off cropped pants, but please try and let us know how it works.



I might try these [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Already played with my new shirt on Stylebook. Shoes will have to be decided.


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> The end of the second quarter is approaching fast and I still have some budget to spend. (The Chanel bag comes out of a different fund.) it's awfully hot here and I'm going through my summer dresses at high speed. I had some time between two doctors appointments and picked up another dress, that I'm wearing already,and I  love it. I bought it one size up than I usually wear, so it's extra comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3741012
> 
> 
> Also picked up a top and pants at my favorite designer outlet next door for a fraction of the original prize. The top is Dorothea Schumacher, the pants are Prada.
> View attachment 3741020
> View attachment 3741016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741015



Oh my goodness. I die for those pants!  So awesome.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> More slouchy than mine, also of a thicker material I'd say? Could work with a dressy top, blazer and heels, or in your case, lower fancy shoes until your foot has healed.



It's cashmere I might could try with my sequin number [emoji848] I never worn slouchy pants either it's new territory to me.[emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Right!  They would have to do surgery on my brain and take out my shopping  mojo to keep me from shopping!



Lol [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Already played with my new shirt on Stylebook. Shoes will have to be decided.
> 
> View attachment 3741051



All of them would be a good fit,but my favorite blue ,the third ones


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you! It's birds on the front, stripes on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't run anywhere, I promise. Be patient, this way you have time to consider, what you really want and it's going to be an even nicer treat once you buy it.



Yep and more[emoji13] Every day ,I add more things to my wish list. [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Oh my goodness. I die for those pants!  So awesome.


It was an easy decision. They were marked down from 430€ to 100€. And they fit like a sleeve. What's nice is that they're not so flimsy. Often with white pants I don't like that they can be seethrough or so clingy you can see every bump and dimple.


----------



## Marylin

I apologize for boring everybody out of their minds with my outfit posts. I just love my new purchases and I would like your opinion on shoes with the first one. Turned out the Kenzo espadrilles in pink match the ribbon print on the shirt. Sorry about the bad color quality.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you! It's birds on the front, stripes on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't run anywhere, I promise. Be patient, this way you have time to consider, what you really want and it's going to be an even nicer treat once you buy it.



Hahaha. Didn't realize that and I like it even more. 



Marylin said:


> Already played with my new shirt on Stylebook. Shoes will have to be decided.
> 
> View attachment 3741051



I love it! 

Pink shoes!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Hahaha. Didn't realize that and I like it even more.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Pink shoes!


Thanks bake! My mother is saying the same, which is a good sign, because she is always the more stylish of us two!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It was an easy decision. They were marked down from 430€ to 100€. And they fit like a sleeve. What's nice is that they're not so flimsy. Often with white pants I don't like that they can be seethrough or so clingy you can see every bump and dimple.



Wow what a great deal! And how great that are not so clingy [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I apologize for boring everybody out of their minds with my outfit posts. I just love my new purchases and I would like your opinion on shoes with the first one. Turned out the Kenzo espadrilles in pink match the ribbon print on the shirt. Sorry about the bad color quality.
> View attachment 3741165
> View attachment 3741164
> View attachment 3741163



Pink and I also like white trainers


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I apologize for boring everybody out of their minds with my outfit posts. I just love my new purchases and I would like your opinion on shoes with the first one. Turned out the Kenzo espadrilles in pink match the ribbon print on the shirt. Sorry about the bad color quality.
> View attachment 3741165
> View attachment 3741164
> View attachment 3741163



The pants with the long top very nice! You look great,Marilyn


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> The pants with the long top very nice! You look great,Marilyn


Thank you girleuro, the white blouse was an inexpensive Uniqlo purchase. I'll try these pants with the sneakers as well. 


girleuro said:


> Pink and I also like white trainers


Three votes for the pink ones then.


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> Thank you girleuro, the white blouse was an inexpensive Uniqlo purchase. I'll try these pants with the sneakers as well.
> 
> Three votes for the pink ones then.


Make that four votes for pink, followed by the silver sandals.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Make that four votes for pink, followed by the silver sandals.


Interesting,because the sandals were just an afterthought. Seems like the verdict is in.


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin You are killin' it with your new purchases! That top with the birds on the front and stripes on the back; so pretty. [emoji211] The white pants are beautiful too. I guess I should just say everything looks great; as do you! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin You are killin' it with your new purchases! That top with the birds on the front and stripes on the back; so pretty. [emoji211] The white pants are beautiful too. I guess I should just say everything looks great; as do you! [emoji7]


You're too kind. I knew you'd love the top. It's got all the details you like. So I had to get it for our wardrobe, right?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> You're too kind. I knew you'd love the top. It's got all the details you like. So I had to get it for our wardrobe, right?



Yes, definitely. You had to buy it to share with me! [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

I got it! My very own Gabrielle bag in a totally non classic color. Picked it up today. I'm just too tired to unpack it and show it to you. I will tomorrow, I promise. I wore my new shirt just how I posted yesterday. This time with the white Supergas though, because they have more padding to take more pressure off my back right now. My son noticed, the birds on it have fishtails, so he made up a word that could be translated into birdmaid shirt. It sounds even funnier in German.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I got it! My very own Gabrielle bag in a totally non classic color. Picked it up today. I'm just too tired to unpack it and show it to you. I will tomorrow, I promise. I wore my new shirt just how I posted yesterday. This time with the white Supergas though, because they have more padding to take more pressure off my back right now. My son noticed, the birds on it have fishtails, so he made up a word that could be translated into birdmaid shirt. It sounds even funnier in German.



Can't wait to see!!
I love the Gabrielle!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I got it! My very own Gabrielle bag in a totally non classic color. Picked it up today. I'm just too tired to unpack it and show it to you. I will tomorrow, I promise. I wore my new shirt just how I posted yesterday. This time with the white Supergas though, because they have more padding to take more pressure off my back right now. My son noticed, the birds on it have fishtails, so he made up a word that could be translated into birdmaid shirt. It sounds even funnier in German.



[emoji322][emoji146][emoji41] How great you got it! Can't wait to see pics. Maybe I will get enabling fever like with sequins [emoji13] 
Congrats! [emoji898]


----------



## Marylin

Here we go!


----------



## Marylin

This is the official picture. I find that the suede is a bit more subdued irl.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3743554
> View attachment 3743555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743556



This is gorgeous, Marylin! The color and leather combination is really beautiful and unexpected at the same time. Major congrats! [emoji170] 

I don't currently own any suede or nubuck bags, but I really have a soft spot for these skins.


----------



## astromantic

Very nice Marylin!! Functional and unique! I've never know of this style! 

Ok ladies this might be my age showing but I saw a girl wear furry slides on the subway and had to do a double take - I thought she wore house slippers out of the house! Is it just me?? I can't get this trend...


----------



## Marylin

astromantic said:


> Very nice Marylin!! Functional and unique! I've never know of this style!
> 
> Ok ladies this might be my age showing but I saw a girl wear furry slides on the subway and had to do a double take - I thought she wore house slippers out of the house! Is it just me?? I can't get this trend...


Thanks astromantic! I don't get it either. Why would you attach a dead animal to your feet? Or something that looks like it? It's definitely not to keep your feet warm, it doesn't make your legs look longer and it doesn't make you walk faster, or keeps the rain out. It's a bit like the socks-in-heels trend that I also never can see myself trying out. Maybe we really are too old...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This is gorgeous, Marylin! The color and leather combination is really beautiful and unexpected at the same time. Major congrats! [emoji170]
> 
> I don't currently own any suede or nubuck bags, but I really have a soft spot for these skins.


Thank you Mimmy! It is soft, indeed.. 
It's not a summer bag, but summer here is so short that that's fine. To me it's more of a fall and winter bag and I like how sturdy it is.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3743554
> View attachment 3743555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743556



Fab! I prefer the colours in the picture that you took rather than the official picture, somehow the coulours are more harmonious. I wonder, does this bag weight a lot? I'd love to know if they advised how to look after suede .

I have also been bad this weekend... I've been after this little beauty since January... It's mine !!!!! Finally!!! I needed to add a pop of colour and it's incredibly soft!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Fab! I prefer the colours in the picture that you took rather than the official picture, somehow the coulours are more harmonious. I wonder, does this bag weight a lot? I'd love to know if they advised how to look after suede .
> 
> I have also been bad this weekend... I've been after this little beauty since January... It's mine !!!!! Finally!!! I needed to add a pop of colour and it's incredibly soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743711


Beautiful color! It will go great with your wardrobe, the blacks and especially the blues!
It is pretty heavy, thank good it has so many chains that you can wear it cross body and even over both shoulders. I'll take pictures, when I take it out for the first time. I couldn't imagine getting the large size, but the small was too tiny for me. The medium is just right. I didn't ask about how to take care of suede. I was thinking  I'd just do it like I care for shoes: leather spray before I use it and every once in a while. To take out stains I usually take a brush. It's not that hard.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Beautiful color! It will go great with your wardrobe, the blacks and especially the blues!
> It is pretty heavy, thank good it has so many chains that you can wear it cross body and even over both shoulders. I'll take pictures, when I take it out for the first time. I couldn't imagine getting the large size, but the small was too tiny for me. The medium is just right. I didn't ask about how to take care of suede. I was thinking  I'd just do it like I care for shoes: leather spray before I use it and every once in a while. To take out stains I usually take a brush. It's not that hard.



Glad you like it! After a break, I am in love with with pink again after receiving a coral necklace and earrings. It's incredible how a splash of colour can lift the outfit.

There are quite a lot of bags that are either too heavy or too big / small! Would be lovely to see how you will wear it as it looks very versitile. I know we should should shop from our wardrobe... But I am now very tempted now with a suede bag! Maybe next year, we'll see.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Fab! I prefer the colours in the picture that you took rather than the official picture, somehow the coulours are more harmonious. I wonder, does this bag weight a lot? I'd love to know if they advised how to look after suede .
> 
> I have also been bad this weekend... I've been after this little beauty since January... It's mine !!!!! Finally!!! I needed to add a pop of colour and it's incredibly soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743711



Ooh love that pop of color! 



Marylin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3743554
> View attachment 3743555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743556



This is better than the stock photo. So pretty! Can't wait to see how you'll wear it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Ooh love that pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> This is better than the stock photo. So pretty! Can't wait to see how you'll wear it.


Thanks, bake! Looking forward to sharing it with you!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Glad you like it! After a break, I am in love with with pink again after receiving a coral necklace and earrings. It's incredible how a splash of colour can lift the outfit.
> 
> There are quite a lot of bags that are either too heavy or too big / small! Would be lovely to see how you will wear it as it looks very versitile. I know we should should shop from our wardrobe... But I am now very tempted now with a suede bag! Maybe next year, we'll see.



I'm not doing this to tempt you I swear! 
Saw this just now on the Vivienne Files and thought of you. These colors remind me of the clothes I know you have.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I'm not doing this to tempt you I swear!
> Saw this just now on the Vivienne Files and thought of you. These colors remind me of the clothes I know you have.
> 
> View attachment 3743909



That bracelet is adorable!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I'm not doing this to tempt you I swear!
> Saw this just now on the Vivienne Files and thought of you. These colors remind me of the clothes I know you have.
> 
> View attachment 3743909



If I would live in a sunnier country, I'd definitely buy a suede bag as I think they are super cute  I should either change country or decide to be more adventurous anyway...

Thanks for the vivienne files, I didn't know her! I did a quick search and found her website, very interesting! I am still very happy with a wardrobe made of 2 dark neutrals / 1 light neutral and 2 accent colours... Though I appreciate it is not for everybody


----------



## Marylin

For all of you who are still debating a sequined skirt... I like silver better than gold even!  Not sure about the third look, the first is very cool though.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> For all of you who are still debating a sequined skirt... I like silver better than gold even!  Not sure about the third look, the first is very cool though.
> 
> View attachment 3743997



Ooh I like silver more too!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> For all of you who are still debating a sequined skirt... I like silver better than gold even!  Not sure about the third look, the first is very cool though.
> 
> View attachment 3743997



Love first and love the oversized sweater second look [emoji12] 
Marilyn,Tempting again [emoji13][emoji23] 
All talking about sequins,and i got Dior top to start. Now just the beginning.Need a skirt.i like gold and I like silver as well. 
Omg [emoji44] I am having a sequin fever [emoji855] And I am still looking for Chanel Skirt with Lace inserts from spring collection. I can't believe that the skirt haven't found me yet[emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is the official picture. I find that the suede is a bit more subdued irl.
> View attachment 3743557



Thats nice color Marilyn [emoji7] Please post some pics of styling it.


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Fab! I prefer the colours in the picture that you took rather than the official picture, somehow the coulours are more harmonious. I wonder, does this bag weight a lot? I'd love to know if they advised how to look after suede .
> 
> I have also been bad this weekend... I've been after this little beauty since January... It's mine !!!!! Finally!!! I needed to add a pop of colour and it's incredibly soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743711



That's beautiful pop of color,Mina Anais


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Yes, I've done this but it took forethrougth and discipline. I started with a very base. my requisite white blouses and the basic trousers colors. Once I had my base, I added more colors, however, my rule is that the color and item must be wearable with more than one item. For instance, my sheath dresses double as jumpers when I wear them to work. I just throw a white blouse underneath, now the sheath dress is an appropriate jumper with my blouse covering my arms. I ask myself can I wear a sweater or blazer over a dress, with jeans, trousers or a skirt, thereby extending my wardrobe. This approach pays off when traveling as I can pack a weeks worth of clothes in a carryone with room to spare.

When I purchase footwear, excluding trainers, I usually consider if I can wear them with jeans, trousers, dresses or skirts. 

I try really hard not to buy items that can't be mixed throughout my closet, including jeans and t-shirts. I've also tried to stick to rotating something out when I bring something in.


----------



## minoxa33

Marylin said:


> @minoxa33 I love  the skirts! Can't even say wich one I like more and it's amazing how well the floral one works with flats! Great inspiration! No wonder you got complimented on the pleated one, it's so beautiful. Are you still at the art Basel? How amazing! I've always wanted to go,it's one of the things I have on my list. How come Japan changed your mind about skirts?



Sorry for such a late answer! Work is crazy at the moment... I spent only two days at the art fairs in Basel, three would have been less stressful. There is so much to see! In Japan, I found the women so very well-dressed - inspiring... And letting me think about full knee- to mid-length skirts with tops or blouses...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Love first and love the oversized sweater second look [emoji12]
> Marilyn,Tempting again [emoji13][emoji23]
> All talking about sequins,and i got Dior top to start. Now just the beginning.Need a skirt.i like gold and I like silver as well.
> Omg [emoji44] I am having a sequin fever [emoji855] And I am still looking for Chanel Skirt with Lace inserts from spring collection. I can't believe that the skirt haven't found me yet[emoji23]


It will. Chanel is testing your patience, too, I think....  So you got the top! Can't wait to see it on you, how will you style it?


----------



## Marylin

Luv2Scoop said:


> Yes, I've done this but it took forethrougth and discipline. I started with a very base. my requisite white blouses and the basic trousers colors. Once I had my base, I added more colors, however, my rule is that the color and item must be wearable with more than one item. For instance, my sheath dresses double as jumpers when I wear them to work. I just throw a white blouse underneath, now the sheath dress is an appropriate jumper with my blouse covering my arms. I ask myself can I wear a sweater or blazer over a dress, with jeans, trousers or a skirt, thereby extending my wardrobe. This approach pays off when traveling as I can pack a weeks worth of clothes in a carryone with room to spare.
> 
> When I purchase footwear, excluding trainers, I usually consider if I can wear them with jeans, trousers, dresses or skirts.
> 
> I try really hard not to buy items that can't be mixed throughout my closet, including jeans and t-shirts. I've also tried to stick to rotating something out when I bring something in.


Luv2Scoop, it sounds like we can learn a lot from you! You've  made shopping a science and we should be your students.
 I like the concept of everything going with everything and I'm slowly getting there , I just sometimes need something totally different, otherwise I might get bored. The Stylebook app has helped me pack smarter, but no way I could fit everything in a carry on! Please show us how you pack next time!
Some of the ladies on this thread are very good at keeping their closet count to a certain number by taking things out if they bring things in. I'm not. I'm wearing every single thing I have, even if I add even more stuff. I tend to keep clothes, shoes, bags for decades, if I like them. I guess that comes with old age...


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> Sorry for such a late answer! Work is crazy at the moment... I spent only two days at the art fairs in Basel, three would have been less stressful. There is so much to see! In Japan, I found the women so very well-dressed - inspiring... And letting me think about full knee- to mid-length skirts with tops or blouses...


Thank you Minoxa for taking the time to answer, I didn't mean to rush you, you're very busy obviously. Too bad that Basel was so stressful. Art should best be enjoyed at leisure, but it's also a business. I guess to the trained eye it's both, but doesn't make it less beautiful - or stressful. 
You're right, we could learn a lot from Japanese women, they take care of themselves well, physically as well as mentally. They make up some of the most quirky trends as well! And they're practical. It's tourist season here and we're close to Munich and the famous Neuschwanstein Castle, so were getting a lot of tourists from all over the world. Asian women are among the ones that dress most appropriate for vacation without letting their sense of style suffer, I think. I've seen women (usually from other countries) trying to tour the mountains in sandals and heels even...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn I don't have problems to style pants it's the sequin number is my dilemma .I am looking to wear my new sequin top more casual way [emoji848]


Sorry girleuro, I just now saw this post.
So, how to style a fancy top in a casual way...? Jeans of course, or, as you suggested, slouchy pants. I also could imagine a jeans jacket. It would make even the fanciest style more casual. What about checkered pants? They seem to be back in fashion and could add an unexpected twist to a sequined top. I'll try to find pics to show you, what I mean.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro I could imagine a sequined top with something like this to make it look less like evening wear, what do you think?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro I could imagine a sequined top with something like this to make it look less like evening wear, what do you think?
> View attachment 3744525
> View attachment 3744526
> 
> View attachment 3744529
> 
> View attachment 3744530



Thank you Marilyn I bought slouchy pants I am waiting to receive to see how it's going to look. And yes thank you [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I do like plaids as well.Jeans jacket yes or similar Chanel more distressed looking jacket I was looking from resale markets . 
And also I would wear with plaid a line skirts with OTK boots and I am thinking under sleeveless shift dress or a line dress , with blue long flare jeans and long west as well. I like these jeans


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sorry girleuro, I just now saw this post.
> So, how to style a fancy top in a casual way...? Jeans of course, or, as you suggested, slouchy pants. I also could imagine a jeans jacket. It would make even the fanciest style more casual. What about checkered pants? They seem to be back in fashion and could add an unexpected twist to a sequined top. I'll try to find pics to show you, what I mean.



Thank you Marilyn i like with jeans I am trying to find more relaxed jeans .All my jeans are too dressy and mostly black. The ones blue ones I have it has some silver embroidered stones on the bottom of the jeans (I posted picture earlier) I never had relaxed jeans not sure how they would fit me. I would love like more distressed look blue ones.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn I bought slouchy pants I am waiting to receive to see how it's going to look. And yes thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like plaids as well.Jeans jacket yes or similar Chanel more distressed looking jacket I was looking from resale markets .
> And also I would wear with plaid a line skirts with OTK boots and I am thinking under sleeveless shift dress or a line dress , with blue long flare jeans and long west as well. I like these jeans


Those are all good ideas and the pants will go well, too.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn i like with jeans I am trying to find more relaxed jeans .All my jeans are too dressy and mostly black. The ones blue ones I have it has some silver embroidered stones on the bottom of the jeans (I posted picture earlier) I never had relaxed jeans not sure how they would fit me. I would love like more distressed look blue ones.


I don't like relaxed jeans either, but if you get a lighter wash they'll be casual enough.


----------



## girleuro

Luv2Scoop said:


> Yes, I've done this but it took forethrougth and discipline. I started with a very base. my requisite white blouses and the basic trousers colors. Once I had my base, I added more colors, however, my rule is that the color and item must be wearable with more than one item. For instance, my sheath dresses double as jumpers when I wear them to work. I just throw a white blouse underneath, now the sheath dress is an appropriate jumper with my blouse covering my arms. I ask myself can I wear a sweater or blazer over a dress, with jeans, trousers or a skirt, thereby extending my wardrobe. This approach pays off when traveling as I can pack a weeks worth of clothes in a carryone with room to spare.
> 
> When I purchase footwear, excluding trainers, I usually consider if I can wear them with jeans, trousers, dresses or skirts.
> 
> I try really hard not to buy items that can't be mixed throughout my closet, including jeans and t-shirts. I've also tried to stick to rotating something out when I bring something in.



I like your planning,especially with dresses. Otherwise you can be bored. The same look all the time. No matter how much you love the dress it's not working. I learned that. Being a dress person,I had that dilemma in the past, like open your closet and nothing to wear. So know I make smarter decisions.before I buy something I create looks of course there are exceptions like in my case,wanting to explore different style. Like I always dress very elegant or sexy or both 50/50, like all my jeans are more dressy, and I want to explore something different,more relaxed style. So I need some items to go with it. But mostly when I buy ,no matter how much I buy,I still looking that would go with my closet. I agree with you no matter what lifestyle it is, you must plan that item will be wearable with other things,that you already have.I learn to buy only what I truly love and no matter if I bought a skirt yesterday or 3 years ago,I love them both the same. 
About shoes. I don't have many shoes,because I have very big size, so any shoes I find that it fits me and I like,I have to buy. And no sales for me. [emoji30] I have to get as soon as I see. I am unfortunate with my feet[emoji17]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I don't like relaxed jeans either, but if you get a lighter wash they'll be casual enough.



Thank you Marilyn so now I have to look for the light jeans. [emoji13] That top became my headache [emoji856]. But I am happy it's time for me to explore more casual style ,but in style [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Those are all good ideas and the pants will go well, too.



Thank you Marilyn, all of those ideas have to be purchased [emoji13] 
From all ideas I only have black sleeveless shift dress. 
But my clothing problems nothing to compare to shoe problems 
I can't wear all my platform shoes anymore. They are way too high. I don't like flat shoes. I need some fancy trainers and I would love some peep toes or slingbacks ,but It has to have a heel . But not sure how I can wear after my injury. The sandals I got a few months ago are blue and have sparkly heel,so I don't know if even goes with everything. I should bought black ones to go with everything [emoji849] 
Shoe shopping is hard on me and no fun [emoji17]
My shopping list is becoming long[emoji849]


----------



## bakeacookie

I think once I resolve my shoe issue (that I think is an issue but really isn't), and perhaps a pair of jeans, I will be ready for my clothing ban. 

Slowly thinking of my 5 items as well lol. I think I have two on my list so far.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I think once I resolve my shoe issue (that I think is an issue but really isn't), and perhaps a pair of jeans, I will be ready for my clothing ban.
> 
> Slowly thinking of my 5 items as well lol. I think I have two on my list so far.



Bakeacookie I applaud you for your bravery[emoji120] You can do it! We will be cheering for you!
So what is your shoes dilemma? And what kind of jeans you are getting? 
And let us know your 5 items ,so we would know that you are not cheating [emoji12][emoji4][emoji120][emoji56]
So While you are going on your ban, I expanded my horizons [emoji13]
I added things on my shopping list ,due to the exploring new casual style,which is a new terrain for me ...[emoji849]
And all started with Marilyn 's sequin skirt [emoji51] I got sequin fever [emoji855] and now silver top is bought and need items to make more casual,street style,and by looking how to tow down the sequins,eureka [emoji13]new style,never explored by me ,born [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie I applaud you for your bravery[emoji120] You can do it! We will be cheering for you!
> So what is your shoes dilemma? And what kind of jeans you are getting?
> And let us know your 5 items ,so we would know that you are not cheating [emoji12][emoji4][emoji120][emoji56]
> So While you are going on your ban, I expanded my horizons [emoji13]
> I added things on my shopping list ,due to the exploring new casual style,which is a new terrain for me ...[emoji849]
> And all started with Marilyn 's sequin skirt [emoji51] I got sequin fever [emoji855] and now silver top is bought and need items to make more casual,street style,and by looking how to tow down the sequins,eureka [emoji13]new style,never explored by me ,born [emoji12]



Once decided on all 5 items, I'll post them. Who knows, I might get them before 2018. 

I just want comfy jeans to travel in when I go to cold places. 

My shoe dilemma is finding one last pair to round out my current selection for next year. I had ordered a pair of red pointy flats and a pair of black Ferragamos, but I don't know if the second pair will ship. 

I think your casual style exploration will be quite fun! Can't wait to see your silver sequin top!!
How about black casual pants/jeans with the sequin top? with one of your Chanel jackets!


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> I think once I resolve my shoe issue (that I think is an issue but really isn't), and perhaps a pair of jeans, I will be ready for my clothing ban.
> 
> Slowly thinking of my 5 items as well lol. I think I have two on my list so far.



Wow! 5 items per year? That would be a great challenge.  I'd love to know which items will be in your list!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Once decided on all 5 items, I'll post them. Who knows, I might get them before 2018.
> 
> I just want comfy jeans to travel in when I go to cold places.
> 
> My shoe dilemma is finding one last pair to round out my current selection for next year. I had ordered a pair of red pointy flats and a pair of black Ferragamos, but I don't know if the second pair will ship.
> 
> I think your casual style exploration will be quite fun! Can't wait to see your silver sequin top!!
> How about black casual pants/jeans with the sequin top? with one of your Chanel jackets!



Sounds great those red pointed flats.You lucky,my feet with pointed looks like 2 miles long ,like a witch from fairytales [emoji13][emoji30][emoji23] 
And yes I will explore black slouchy pants ,thank you , but more so I want to find blue jeans ,because it's way too many black clothes(practically all jeans and pants are black), in my closet.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

girleuro said:


> I like your planning,especially with dresses. Otherwise you can be bored. The same look all the time. No matter how much you love the dress it's not working. I learned that. Being a dress person,I had that dilemma in the past, like open your closet and nothing to wear. So know I make smarter decisions.before I buy something I create looks of course there are exceptions like in my case,wanting to explore different style. Like I always dress very elegant or sexy or both 50/50, like all my jeans are more dressy, and I want to explore something different,more relaxed style. So I need some items to go with it. But mostly when I buy ,no matter how much I buy,I still looking that would go with my closet. I agree with you no matter what lifestyle it is, you must plan that item will be wearable with other things,that you already have.I learn to buy only what I truly love and no matter if I bought a skirt yesterday or 3 years ago,I love them both the same.
> About shoes. I don't have many shoes,because I have very big size, so any shoes I find that it fits me and I like,I have to buy. And no sales for me. [emoji30] I have to get as soon as I see. I am unfortunate with my feet[emoji17]



Thank you GirlEuro, indeed, if we choose the right basics, then we can incorporate fun items. I keep decorative sweaters around as well, which adds spice to an otherwise conservative sheath dress or dresses up jeans.


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Wow! 5 items per year? That would be a great challenge.  I'd love to know which items will be in your list!



That's what I said [emoji4]We all do [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Ladies what do you think about these jeans the second picture They are mid rise wide leg jeans Now I am looking at them again maybe not. I probably better would be with straight leg [emoji849]
But they don't look too wide [emoji848]


I have these,but they high waist and is a nice fit for my figure But they little bit too dressy,because of the embroidery on bottoms of the legs It can go with many things,but I think that with sequin top would be too much


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Ladies what do you think about these jeans They are mid rise wide leg jeans
> But they don't look too wide [emoji848]
> View attachment 3744786
> 
> I have these,but they high waist and is a nice fit for my figure But they little bit too dressy,because of the embroidery on bottoms of the legs It can go with many things,but I think that with sequin top would be too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744781


I don't think it would be too much. Especially if you wear something simple over the sequined top and flat shoes. Accessories will also change the style. Go for simple earrings, and nothing else.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro slingback flat shoes are everywhere right now, with a bit of research you might find them in your size. I like my dressy flats a lot, they're very comfortable, they might be too pointy for you though?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro slingback flat shoes are everywhere right now, with a bit of research you might find them in your size. I like my dressy flats a lot, they're very comfortable, they might be too pointy for you though?
> View attachment 3744796
> 
> View attachment 3744797



Marilyn they are nice but yes too pointed and not enough heel[emoji12] 
I know I should wear more flats after injury,but just doesn't make the look the way heel does especially with slouchy pants. I don't need too high but some extra heel and you know I haven't gave up on Chanel ones.I found ballerina flat ones 42C before and so comfortable,I hope I can find at least one pair that would fit me[emoji120] It's not fair.I feel discriminated,I feel I need to create big foot league and protest  [emoji23][emoji13][emoji51][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I don't think it would be too much. Especially if you wear something simple over the sequined top and flat shoes. Accessories will also change the style. Go for simple earrings, and nothing else.



Thank you Marilyn,yes if I put something west or a jacket ,it would work. I still want to find jeans that would be able to wear top alone as well
What do you think about wide leg jeans ?


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Wow! 5 items per year? That would be a great challenge.  I'd love to know which items will be in your list!


I'll post my list in 2018, as I am still trying to see if I can get any this year haha. 

But I will allow myself to buy some things I consider fun, primarily SLGs and twillies. My limit is the space in my dresser.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3743554
> View attachment 3743555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743556



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn,yes if I put something west or a jacket ,it would work. I still want to find jeans that would be able to wear top alone as well
> What do you think about wide leg jeans ?


I don't know. You might be able to pull it off, because you're tall. I always feel short and kind of compressed in wide leg pants, unless I wear something very fitting on top and heels. Would be worth a try I'd say.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you eggtart! Still waiting for its first outing,  but it was way too hot to wear a heavy leather bag the last couple of days.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you eggtart! Still waiting for its first outing,  but it was way too hot to wear a heavy leather bag the last couple of days.


Aww. It's so cute though!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I don't know. You might be able to pull it off, because you're tall. I always feel short and kind of compressed in wide leg pants, unless I wear something very fitting on top and heels. Would be worth a try I'd say.



Thank you Marilyn,I thought that you Tall too[emoji848] I might try and yes of course something very fitting I practically always wear something fitting in waist part. Sometimes I still wear little bit cropped just a bit. My waist is small,I just don't have six pack anymore need to exercise I think only 4 packs left[emoji23][emoji51] 
And if I can keeping away from getting injured,I might can start exercising again. Right now I just stretch,although I could do abs exercises sitting. [emoji848][emoji849]It's all about contacting muscle. It can be done many ways 
By the way how are you doing? I hope you are taking easy,and letting your back fully recover?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn,I thought that you Tall too[emoji848] I might try and yes of course something very fitting I practically always wear something fitting in waist part. Sometimes I still wear little bit cropped just a bit. My waist is small,I just don't have six pack anymore need to exercise I think only 4 packs left[emoji23][emoji51]
> And if I can keeping away from getting injured,I might can start exercising again. Right now I just stretch,although I could do abs exercises sitting. [emoji848][emoji849]It's all about contacting muscle. It can be done many ways
> By the way how are you doing? I hope you are taking easy,and letting your back fully recover?


Thanks for asking, I'm doing ok, I still have a week to get ready before I have to go back to work. Couldn't imagine exercising though..  I'm also lazy, that's why.
I think I'm a little shorter than you. I'm 170 cm. I don't think you need to worry about wide legged pants. With a tiny waist and long legs you'll look amazing - no matter what you wear...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks for asking, I'm doing ok, I still have a week to get ready before I have to go back to work. Couldn't imagine exercising though..  I'm also lazy, that's why.
> I think I'm a little shorter than you. I'm 170 cm. I don't think you need to worry about wide legged pants. With a tiny waist and long legs you'll look amazing - no matter what you wear...



Aww [emoji173]️ you so sweet,Marilyn Thank you [emoji120][emoji56] 
I am a little bit taller.i am 176 
Glad to hear that you are doing good and that you still have one more week to rest.Please rest Your body will thank you later [emoji847] 
I had a few tough weeks. Was working on my business. I don't do much anymore,but still prepare healthy desserts for one organic restaurant. So I took slowly, working/standing a few hours in the kitchen a day. But I still so tired ,haven't realized until finished. Now for 2 days I slept so much
Just recovered. 
I used to like exercise,but now not so much. I do love swimming and ballet. Can't wait to go back to those activities and maybe yoga.[emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww [emoji173]️ you so sweet,Marilyn Thank you [emoji120][emoji56]
> I am a little bit taller.i am 176
> Glad to hear that you are doing good and that you still have one more week to rest.Please rest Your body will thank you later [emoji847]
> I had a few tough weeks. Was working on my business. I don't do much anymore,but still prepare healthy desserts for one organic restaurant. So I took slowly, working/standing a few hours in the kitchen a day. But I still so tired ,haven't realized until finished. Now for 2 days I slept so much
> Just recovered.
> I used to like exercise,but now not so much. I do love swimming and ballet. Can't wait to go back to those activities and maybe yoga.[emoji56]


Same to you! Don't overdo it! Amazing that you turned your cooking into a business. Normally I love cooking for guests,  but since I have to come up with two meals everyday for three people who all have different needs and intolerances I'm glad for every time I don't have to prepare yet another creative lunch or dinner.... let alone desert. Would love to get my hands on some of your creations!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, it's July. Time to evaluate how we did with shopping our wardrobes and sticking to our budgets. I did well I think with the first challenge, could have done better with the second. I'm still within budget, but I've gotten more clothes so far than I did between January and July 2016, but spent less, due to some spectacular sales. I'm now also counting socks, underwear, Pyjamas, sports- and leisure wear towards my spending, which I hadn't done before. So it's hard to compare. The only thing I know for sure is, I could never do a year without shopping. And I couldn't do a capsule wardrobe! 
How's your shopping year coming along? Any thoughts and experiences to share?


----------



## eggtartapproved

In terms of giving myself loopholes, I haven't given myself any and all my purchases have been within my color palette; I've bought way less shoes so far than I have any other year; still on the lookout for a few more staple items but I've almost exhausted the year's budget, so we'll see!


----------



## bakeacookie

I spent a ton. With Hawaii and filling in my closet with more versatile pieces, I blew whatever budget I had out of the water for the quarter. 

There should be less spending for my wardrobe, as I don't have much to fill anymore. 

I'm still looking for black heels. The one I tried ordering doesn't seem like it'll ship. Other than the heels, I think I'm good. 

But who knows come September [emoji85]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Ladies, it's July. Time to evaluate how we did with shopping our wardrobes and sticking to our budgets. I did well I think with the first challenge, could have done better with the second. I'm still within budget, but I've gotten more clothes so far than I did between January and July 2016, but spent less, due to some spectacular sales. I'm now also counting socks, underwear, Pyjamas, sports- and leisure wear towards my spending, which I hadn't done before. So it's hard to compare. The only thing I know for sure is, I could never do a year without shopping. And I couldn't do a capsule wardrobe!
> How's your shopping year coming along? Any thoughts and experiences to share?



Still on budget but I am finding hard to find things that I like, either because the quality is not good enough or because the piece runs out before I buy it. Next week I have another garden show and then the wedding at the end of July.... I need to focus on the outfit and accessories for those events. Ouf!



eggtartapproved said:


> In terms of giving myself loopholes, I haven't given myself any and all my purchases have been within my color palette; I've bought way less shoes so far than I have any other year; still on the lookout for a few more staple items but I've almost exhausted the year's budget, so we'll see!



In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).



bakeacookie said:


> I spent a ton. With Hawaii and filling in my closet with more versatile pieces, I blew whatever budget I had out of the water for the quarter.
> There should be less spending for my wardrobe, as I don't have much to fill anymore.
> I'm still looking for black heels. The one I tried ordering doesn't seem like it'll ship. Other than the heels, I think I'm good.
> But who knows come September [emoji85]



Wouldn't worry much about blewing the budget as you invested in versitile pieces that will help you stretch your wardrobe and fill some empty areas in the wardrobe for years to come !


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Same to you! Don't overdo it! Amazing that you turned your cooking into a business. Normally I love cooking for guests,  but since I have to come up with two meals everyday for three people who all have different needs and intolerances I'm glad for every time I don't have to prepare yet another creative lunch or dinner.... let alone desert. Would love to get my hands on some of your creations!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ Maybe my hubby one day will sell my recipes to one of big hotel chains (that's his idea) [emoji849][emoji6] 
Everyone expects from me to continue my business,and to take to a big level,but I can't,it's way too much demanding on my body. And after injuries,I can't push myself anymore. Besides ,God knows,how hard I worked day and night in the last eight years.Between taking care of my hubby and my business,so I am ready to retire-travel,spas and shopping and of course creating humanitarian projects starting with my country. But cooking,I will leave it to the chef. [emoji6] 
Cooking and creating healthy desserts is my passion. I love create various dishes,but I don't cook anymore even half what I used to. 
The exception is Christmas time. In that time I make various dishes from my country and of course American as well
And no too healthy desserts at that time maybe cranberry pudding ,using Chia seeds with coconut whipped cream, but the rest various cookies,that I learned to bake from home
Must bake ginger bread ones  and 4 other various. I love doing that.
Everyone who knows me, expects to get those for Christmas.
I package them nicely and give to friends and family. It's my Christmas tradition [emoji4] oh I love Christmas ☃️


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Still on budget but I am finding hard to find things that I like, either because the quality is not good enough or because the piece runs out before I buy it. Next week I have another garden show and then the wedding at the end of July.... I need to focus on the outfit and accessories for those events. Ouf!
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't worry much about blewing the budget as you invested in versitile pieces that will help you stretch your wardrobe and fill some empty areas in the wardrobe for years to come !



Still very strategic in my shopping ,not to get bored with my outfits and ability to create many looks,from dress up to dress down.nothing purchased that I would say omg [emoji44] what I was thinking? Like years before. Exploring new styles, so it is extra unexpected purchases [emoji12],but still trying to pair with the things that I already have or planned to have. 
So overall happy with myself [emoji847][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Still on budget but I am finding hard to find things that I like, either because the quality is not good enough or because the piece runs out before I buy it. Next week I have another garden show and then the wedding at the end of July.... I need to focus on the outfit and accessories for those events. Ouf!
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't worry much about blewing the budget as you invested in versitile pieces that will help you stretch your wardrobe and fill some empty areas in the wardrobe for years to come !



I agree bake,don't be so hard on yourself.Versatile pieces will be very handy,besides don't you are preparing to go on a shopping ban next year[emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Still on budget but I am finding hard to find things that I like, either because the quality is not good enough or because the piece runs out before I buy it. Next week I have another garden show and then the wedding at the end of July.... I need to focus on the outfit and accessories for those events. Ouf!
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't worry much about blewing the budget as you invested in versitile pieces that will help you stretch your wardrobe and fill some empty areas in the wardrobe for years to come !



MinaAnais it's good that you are focusing on good quality pieces. It's so important. I always check fabric composition,because some items can look so beautiful,but because of the bad quality,not for long wearable. It stretches or pills ,etc... 
color palettes are important,but at the same time,a little bit boring. I think,you can always incorporate some unexpected color,for new look of the same outfit.
I think.you need to focus on more separates, than dresses ,so you would be able to create more different outfits.
I try to do it myself,and I am much happier and less bored with my outfits [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

Chiming in on @Marylin's mid-year progress question. I have done well overall on wearing the things in my closet. 

I noticed that I have slacked off on wearing belts; did okay with wearing scarves. The temperature is in the 90's now, so I probably won't be wearing scarves much now; don't need the extra fabric near my neck. 

In spite of the heat, I have been wearing my bucket hats. I like that they shade my face a bit. I can justify owning several pairs of sunnies, as I switch these up too. [emoji41]

I really cannot justify buying more shoes. This really pains me, but I continue to work on this.

I am still under budget. I found a Balenciaga clutch/pouch online at Barney's. I really loved it irl too. It also would have been a good wardrobe addition. Sadly it had a small cut in it. I am glad that I noticed it, before I removed the tags. It was the last one. I did like it enough, that I hope to find something similar. 

I also bought a few things online from the Zara sale. I was able to go to the b&m store yesterday and return them all! The fit was just off. This is one of the most important things that I have learned within the past couple of years. If something doesn't fit close to perfectly/perfectly I do not wear it. Irl I did not like these items enough to have them altered. 

All that I am somewhat actively searching for now, are the casual clutch and a pair of fun jeans. [emoji163][emoji158][emoji368]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> In terms of giving myself loopholes, I haven't given myself any and all my purchases have been within my color palette; I've bought way less shoes so far than I have any other year; still on the lookout for a few more staple items but I've almost exhausted the year's budget, so we'll see!



You're still one of my shopping heroes! I should really ask myself what you would do every time I want to buy shoes...
I really can't wait to see how you will do with the shopping ban and I have the feeling it will be amazing. 



bakeacookie said:


> I spent a ton. With Hawaii and filling in my closet with more versatile pieces, I blew whatever budget I had out of the water for the quarter.
> 
> There should be less spending for my wardrobe, as I don't have much to fill anymore.
> 
> I'm still looking for black heels. The one I tried ordering doesn't seem like it'll ship. Other than the heels, I think I'm good.
> 
> But who knows come September [emoji85]



If you don't have a wishlist and there's really nothing you'll need, you should be fine. We all know though how tempting a good deal could be, so don't judge yourself if September sales will bring some unexpected clothes to your wardrobe.



MinaAnais said:


> Still on budget but I am finding hard to find things that I like, either because the quality is not good enough or because the piece runs out before I buy it. Next week I have another garden show and then the wedding at the end of July.... I need to focus on the outfit and accessories for those events. Ouf!
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't worry much about blewing the budget as you invested in versitile pieces that will help you stretch your wardrobe and fill some empty areas in the wardrobe for years to come !



It's a good thing to be picky and not allow anything into your home that doesn't fulfill your demands on quality, fit or color. Congrats on being strict! The outfits you've posted so far are all great, so I'm sure you'll look fantastic for the upcoming events.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ Maybe my hubby one day will sell my recipes to one of big hotel chains (that's his idea) [emoji849][emoji6]
> Everyone expects from me to continue my business,and to take to a big level,but I can't,it's way too much demanding on my body. And after injuries,I can't push myself anymore. Besides ,God knows,how hard I worked day and night in the last eight years.Between taking care of my hubby and my business,so I am ready to retire-travel,spas and shopping and of course creating humanitarian projects starting with my country. But cooking,I will leave it to the chef. [emoji6]
> Cooking and creating healthy desserts is my passion. I love create various dishes,but I don't cook anymore even half what I used to.
> The exception is Christmas time. In that time I make various dishes from my country and of course American as well
> And no too healthy desserts at that time maybe cranberry pudding ,using Chia seeds with coconut whipped cream, but the rest various cookies,that I learned to bake from home
> Must bake ginger bread ones  and 4 other various. I love doing that.
> Everyone who knows me, expects to get those for Christmas.
> I package them nicely and give to friends and family. It's my Christmas tradition [emoji4] oh I love Christmas ☃️



This is one mouthwatering post... I understand why your hubby would want you to share your talents, but it would be hard work and you definitely need some rest. And how lucky your family is to get to enjoy your wonderful food!



girleuro said:


> Still very strategic in my shopping ,not to get bored with my outfits and ability to create many looks,from dress up to dress down.nothing purchased that I would say omg [emoji44] what I was thinking? Like years before. Exploring new styles, so it is extra unexpected purchases [emoji12],but still trying to pair with the things that I already have or planned to have.
> So overall happy with myself [emoji847][emoji56]



From what I can tell, you're thinking hard about all your purchases and that's a good thing. It's good to have a wishlist and even better to re-evaluate that list every once in a while. How is your search for wide legged pants coming along?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Chiming in on @Marylin's mid-year progress question. I have done well overall on wearing the things in my closet.
> 
> I noticed that I have slacked off on wearing belts; did okay with wearing scarves. The temperature is in the 90's now, so I probably won't be wearing scarves much now; don't need the extra fabric near my neck.
> 
> In spite of the heat, I have been wearing my bucket hats. I like that they shade my face a bit. I can justify owning several pairs of sunnies, as I switch these up too. [emoji41]
> 
> I really cannot justify buying more shoes. This really pains me, but I continue to work on this.
> 
> I am still under budget. I found a Balenciaga clutch/pouch online at Barney's. I really loved it irl too. It also would have been a good wardrobe addition. Sadly it had a small cut in it. I am glad that I noticed it, before I removed the tags. It was the last one. I did like it enough, that I hope to find something similar.
> 
> I also bought a few things online from the Zara sale. I was able to go to the b&m store yesterday and return them all! The fit was just off. This is one of the most important things that I have learned within the past couple of years. If something doesn't fit close to perfectly/perfectly I do not wear it. Irl I did not like these items enough to have them altered.
> 
> All that I am somewhat actively searching for now, are the casual clutch and a pair of fun jeans. [emoji163][emoji158][emoji368]


The scarves... there's still one in my closet that should actually be yours...
And I hear you about shoes. I've bought nine! pairs this year and only one was to replace a broken pair of sneakers. I've tossed or sold about as many, but shouldn't the number go down eventually? I'm so in a shoe ban this year, all I will need are snow boots that I can wear to pieces in those endless winter months we have here. Congrats on paying attention to quality and fit, this really is the key to an almost perfect closet I think. Too bad the clutch was damaged,  but I think it's out there waiting for you. What do you consider fun jeans?


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Still on budget but I am finding hard to find things that I like, either because the quality is not good enough or because the piece runs out before I buy it. Next week I have another garden show and then the wedding at the end of July.... I need to focus on the outfit and accessories for those events. Ouf!
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't worry much about blewing the budget as you invested in versitile pieces that will help you stretch your wardrobe and fill some empty areas in the wardrobe for years to come !



Hopefully these do last long! It's just so difficult to find pieces that aren't flimsy nowadays. 

Your events sound like so much fun! Can't wait to see what outfit you choose! 



girleuro said:


> I agree bake,don't be so hard on yourself.Versatile pieces will be very handy,besides don't you are preparing to go on a shopping ban next year[emoji848]



True, I think I've gotten better at shopping at least. I'm buying things I can use, especially during my ban. 



Marylin said:


> You're still one of my shopping heroes! I should really ask myself what you would do every time I want to buy shoes...
> I really can't wait to see how you will do with the shopping ban and I have the feeling it will be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a wishlist and there's really nothing you'll need, you should be fine. We all know though how tempting a good deal could be, so don't judge yourself if September sales will bring some unexpected clothes to your wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing to be picky and not allow anything into your home that doesn't fulfill your demands on quality, fit or color. Congrats on being strict! The outfits you've posted so far are all great, so I'm sure you'll look fantastic for the upcoming events.



I'll try not to. I'm the hardest on myself when it comes to my goals lol.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is one mouthwatering post... I understand why your hubby would want you to share your talents, but it would be hard work and you definitely need some rest. And how lucky your family is to get to enjoy your wonderful food!
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, you're thinking hard about all your purchases and that's a good thing. It's good to have a wishlist and even better to re-evaluate that list every once in a while. How is your search for wide legged pants coming along?



Thank you Marilyn.Yes my hubby is very spoiled. He does expects dessert every day[emoji849] It's my fault [emoji12] 
And yes wishlist is a must. Well my wishlist is quite long. And I kind of frustrated with the waiting game.I do understand,but not happy [emoji17].
So for now I pace myself slowly and although I did found the wide leg jeans,I haven't purchased yet. There are a few things,on my wishlist in front of them. 
First I need nice top like t shirt to dress up the t shirt and to dress down my chiffon skirts. I was looking for brenton one from Chanel online,but the cotton ones it's hard to find,and they go so fast as soon as someone puts on sale. So I missed it. I found white sleeveless with white stripes and Chanel logo in the middle. I think it could work. I am thinking to purchase within next week. 
I also found at very good price new Chanel trainers in 42 . I might purchase. If it doesn't fit ,I can return and get my money back minus shipping expenses. So it's tempting to try . Maybe [emoji23][emoji30] I do need nice trainers 
I purchased already slouchy cashmere pants. I haven't received yet,it's on the way. I also purchased this skirt. At amazing price ,just received yesterday and it fits perfectly. I do plan to get the jacket as well.And if trainers would fit,it would be great to wear with this suit casually/sporty 
Also skirt will be great with my sequin top and OTK boots. So it's versatile 
Here the pics of the skirt/suit


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> The scarves... there's still one in my closet that should actually be yours...
> And I hear you about shoes. I've bought nine! pairs this year and only one was to replace a broken pair of sneakers. I've tossed or sold about as many, but shouldn't the number go down eventually? I'm so in a shoe ban this year, all I will need are snow boots that I can wear to pieces in those endless winter months we have here. Congrats on paying attention to quality and fit, this really is the key to an almost perfect closet I think. Too bad the clutch was damaged,  but I think it's out there waiting for you. What do you consider fun jeans?



9 pairs Marilyn,lucky you! 
I got only one pair and looking for more,but it's so hard [emoji23][emoji30] to find something that I like for those big feet! [emoji17]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn.Yes my hubby is very spoiled. He does expects dessert every day[emoji849] It's my fault [emoji12]
> And yes wishlist is a must. Well my wishlist is quite long. And I kind of frustrated with the waiting game.I do understand,but not happy [emoji17].
> So for now I pace myself slowly and although I did found the wide leg jeans,I haven't purchased yet. There are a few things,on my wishlist in front of them.
> First I need nice top like t shirt to dress up the t shirt and to dress down my chiffon skirts. I was looking for brenton one from Chanel online,but the cotton ones it's hard to find,and they go so fast as soon as someone puts on sale. So I missed it. I found white sleeveless with white stripes and Chanel logo in the middle. I think it could work. I am thinking to purchase within next week.
> I also found at very good price new Chanel trainers in 42 . I might purchase. If it doesn't fit ,I can return and get my money back minus shipping expenses. So it's tempting to try . Maybe [emoji23][emoji30] I do need nice trainers
> I purchased already slouchy cashmere pants. I haven't received yet,it's on the way. I also purchased this skirt. At amazing price ,just received yesterday and it fits perfectly. I do plan to get the jacket as well.And if trainers would fit,it would be great to wear with this suit casually/sporty
> Also skirt will be great with my sequin top and OTK boots. So it's versatile
> Here the pics of the skirt/suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751360
> View attachment 3751361
> View attachment 3751362


Love the skirt! Love the jacket too.  Not to enable you, but I think you should get it.


girleuro said:


> 9 pairs Marilyn,lucky you!
> I got only one pair and looking for more,but it's so hard [emoji23][emoji30] to find something that I like for those big feet! [emoji17]


I haven't thought about it this way, have I? I'm a size 40, so it's not too hard finding shoes. Some of them I bought in the US. I can't believe, size 42 is so hard to come by. Women are so tall nowadays, half of the girls in my oldest son's class are almost as tall as he is, and he's very tall. Where do they shop? (The other half is tiny though, so nothing in between it seems. ) With 170 cm I used to be one of the tallest girls back in the days, now I have to look up to teenagers...


----------



## Marylin

Btw.  Wide legged pants... I said they don't fit me. There's one pair that looks good. I found it on sale and must have been drawn to it subconsciously, after we talked about it so much. They're Max Mara and fit like a glove. I'll post mod pics as soon as it's warm enough again to wear them. I already know that DH will hate them, because they do look a bit like Pyjama pants. But he's in the US right now, so it's his fault he didn't go shopping with me.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Chiming in on @Marylin's mid-year progress question. I have done well overall on wearing the things in my closet.
> 
> I noticed that I have slacked off on wearing belts; did okay with wearing scarves. The temperature is in the 90's now, so I probably won't be wearing scarves much now; don't need the extra fabric near my neck.
> 
> In spite of the heat, I have been wearing my bucket hats. I like that they shade my face a bit. I can justify owning several pairs of sunnies, as I switch these up too. [emoji41]
> 
> I really cannot justify buying more shoes. This really pains me, but I continue to work on this.
> 
> I am still under budget. I found a Balenciaga clutch/pouch online at Barney's. I really loved it irl too. It also would have been a good wardrobe addition. Sadly it had a small cut in it. I am glad that I noticed it, before I removed the tags. It was the last one. I did like it enough, that I hope to find something similar.
> 
> I also bought a few things online from the Zara sale. I was able to go to the b&m store yesterday and return them all! The fit was just off. This is one of the most important things that I have learned within the past couple of years. If something doesn't fit close to perfectly/perfectly I do not wear it. Irl I did not like these items enough to have them altered.
> 
> All that I am somewhat actively searching for now, are the casual clutch and a pair of fun jeans. [emoji163][emoji158][emoji368]



Mimmy I know it's so hot,that no belts nor scarves can be worn at this time. 
Sorry about your clutch,but thank God that you noticed and was able to return 
The new clutch,even better one ,will come along .
And it's good for you to be under budget,so you can have a room,when you really find some amazing pieces ... 
Of course everything that doesn't fit must be returned.I agree to do alterations it's tricky and it's definitely should be worth it. 
Don't worry,by August,and early September will be many summer sales and lucky for us,where the summer never ends,we can get great deals and still be able to wear this year, till about December [emoji6] And yes what are fun jeans?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love the skirt! Love the jacket too.  Not to enable you, but I think you should get it.
> 
> I haven't thought about it this way, have I? I'm a size 40, so it's not too hard finding shoes. Some of them I bought in the US. I can't believe, size 42 is so hard to come by. Women are so tall nowadays, half of the girls in my oldest son's class are almost as tall as he is, and he's very tall. Where do they shop? (The other half is tiny though, so nothing in between it seems. ) With 170 cm I used to be one of the tallest girls back in the days, now I have to look up to teenagers...



Thank you Marilyn,and no you are not enabling me[emoji6] It's already on my wishlist 
I know time changes. I was in the front of the class ,but even in those days third or 4th, we had girls like over 180, but not the model looking ones. Now a days .girls so tall but skinny as well. 
I always was worried that I could not wear heels with a husband,that I will have. But I was lucky,standing,my hubby is 6'5 [emoji847] Can't wait for him to stand again ... 
Of course there are some American brands here,that I could find big  sizes,but it's not fair,it's not what I want. I want European beautiful shoes like Chanel,Celine, Alaia,Loubutins,etc... amazingly crafted and with amazing details shoes. The only European brands fit me is Prada and Gucci,well some of their shoes. Prada it's not as comfortable as Gucci. And Gucci was great for me when I was wearing big platforms,but now when I want some delicate,little bit pointed lady like shoes or sandals,it's not the brand for it. Even their trainers are not delicate,womanly. I ordered once,and had to return back. It looked like men shoes [emoji30]But I want some very delicate slingbacks with 2-3 inch small heel or sandals with little heel,pumps...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Btw.  Wide legged pants... I said they don't fit me. There's one pair that looks good. I found it on sale and must have been drawn to it subconsciously, after we talked about it so much. They're Max Mara and fit like a glove. I'll post mod pics as soon as it's warm enough again to wear them. I already know that DH will hate them, because they do look a bit like Pyjama pants. But he's in the US right now, so it's his fault he didn't go shopping with me.
> View attachment 3751390



Haha I guess we enable each other. We talked so much about sequins,that I got sequin fever [emoji855] and now you shopping for wide pants [emoji13]  I like it. Very playful 
Can't wait to see how you style them
And my hubby,would say the same thing . But he is ok with everything that I wear (of course very rarely [emoji12]), that would not show my shape. He doesn't have problems even If i wear blanket or actual pajamas as long as they not sheer/see through [emoji13][emoji30][emoji23] 
It's hard with him. Before WallStreet ,he used to be bodyguard,so he sees the world in different colors. He always says that I don't see my surroundings and that with certain outfits,I bring necessary attention...[emoji849]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Btw.  Wide legged pants... I said they don't fit me. There's one pair that looks good. I found it on sale and must have been drawn to it subconsciously, after we talked about it so much. They're Max Mara and fit like a glove. I'll post mod pics as soon as it's warm enough again to wear them. I already know that DH will hate them, because they do look a bit like Pyjama pants. But he's in the US right now, so it's his fault he didn't go shopping with me.
> View attachment 3751390


These look great, Marylin! Can't wait to see them on. 


girleuro said:


> Haha I guess we enable each other. We talked so much about sequins,that I got sequin fever [emoji855] and now you shopping for wide pants [emoji13]  I like it. Very playful
> Can't wait to see how you style them
> And my hubby,would say the same thing . But he is ok with everything that I wear (of course very rarely [emoji12]), that would not show my shape. He doesn't have problems even If i wear blanket or actual pajamas as long as they not sheer/see through [emoji13][emoji30][emoji23]
> It's hard with him. Before WallStreet ,he used to be bodyguard,so he sees the world in different colors. He always says that I don't see my surroundings and that with certain outfits,I bring necessary attention...[emoji849]


Yes, girleuro, I think that Marylin's sequin skirt gave many of us sequin fever! [emoji855]

My attempt...


Fun jeans; perfect for me, had they fit. Boyfriend style, but just too huge on my petite frame. Sizing down, didn't help. Oh well. [emoji53]


----------



## girleuro

Haha Mimmy [emoji855] I like them 
If boyfriend's too huge on your petite frame,you need to look for straight cut with sequins. And these looks short aren't they 
But that would be a great idea of fun Jeans and to satisfy that sequin fever [emoji13]
Don't give up,you will find it [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

Started third quarter buying a skirt haha. 

Still haven't found those shoes! 
I found a Tory Burch that was similar to the Vara, but omg TB sizing is weird.


----------



## bakeacookie

I also see sequins and think of this thread haha.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Started third quarter buying a skirt haha.
> 
> Still haven't found those shoes!
> I found a Tory Burch that was similar to the Vara, but omg TB sizing is weird.



Great you got a Skirt Bakeacookie,let's see it. Post some pics. Is it was planned ,from your wishlist? Or something unexpected [emoji44]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I also see sequins and think of this thread haha.



Haha can we say that you also got sequin fever [emoji855]? [emoji23][emoji13] 
I know it's kind of tempting isn't it? 
I always was remembering sequins like mom's from 80's ,not a great memories.[emoji849] 
And even as evening wear wasn't so exciting to me either,but when we started here to discuss how to make it work not so festive and once I started looking,omg I loved it casual dress down version.And something new,different exciting to include to the wardrobe I love sequins now [emoji13] 
Are you thinking to bring to your wardrobe some sequins too? [emoji847][emoji146]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Haha Mimmy [emoji855] I like them
> If boyfriend's too huge on your petite frame,you need to look for straight cut with sequins. And these looks short aren't they
> But that would be a great idea of fun Jeans and to satisfy that sequin fever [emoji13]
> Don't give up,you will find it [emoji847]



Thanks, girleuro! I am not sure how successful I will be in finding more jeans with sequins, but I will try! [emoji3] Yes, these would have been cropped on a taller person, but they were ankle length on me. For some reason although they look to be a more straight cut; the hip area was not just loose, as I would expect with boyfriend jeans, but ballooned out. [emoji324]


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Started third quarter buying a skirt haha.
> 
> Still haven't found those shoes!
> I found a Tory Burch that was similar to the Vara, but omg TB sizing is weird.



I think that the right shoes will find you, bake!

I agree that TB sizing takes some getting used to. In the flats I need to size down a half size. Don't write them off though; my cobalt blue suede ones are probably my most complimented on shoes ever! [emoji170] 

I would also agree that if they are not on sale; they are getting somewhat ridiculously pricey for what they are. I am not a big fan of TB handbags, but others must be; they have really gone up in price.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro You've really done a lot of research on the shoe-market. I think it also depends on the width of the shoe. Gucci for me is just too wide, I actually find Prada more comfortable. Have you considered Miu Miu? They're sometimes a bit more delicate than their sister brand. I've just sold a pair of pink Prada sling backs and the black pumps I'm wearing in my avatar - didn't like that the toes are showing.
These are the open toed Prada/Miu Miu I have lefft. Difficult to see,  but the first sandals are quite high. The black net pumps I posted earlier with the black Maje net dress also are miu miu and very comfortable. They're all at least 6 years old, so maybe they don't make them like this any more.





@bakeacookie Funny how we shopped at Max Mara the same weekend. Saw your skirt in your thread, it's very pretty and just your style! Also funny how you're trying desperately to find the one pair of shoes you love, while I love so many. Too many.... Don't worry, it will happen.

@Mimmy. Those ARE fun jeans. Too bad, they don't fit. For someone like me who always considers herself too big and too curvy it's interesting that tiny women like you also have difficulties finding just the right pair of jeans. I feel bad I made everyone look for sequins now when I should be the sensible one and make all of us shop our own wardrobes... Instead I say: go for the glitter,  but maybe only one piece per person.


----------



## Marylin

Talking about Max Mara. Something else to admit to. This was less than a third of the original price and my size and it's so light and so pretty and easy to wear and well... -sigh... (the shoes are ugly though.)


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Great you got a Skirt Bakeacookie,let's see it. Post some pics. Is it was planned ,from your wishlist? Or something unexpected [emoji44]



It was unexpected. I have never shopped in Weekend Max Mara before, but a pattern caught my eye when I walked by. 






It was $92, comfortable, and at a length I love wearing. It also fits in my wardrobe color scheme. 

No sequins for me, unless it's dark sequins. Or maybe a sequin bow/belt.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I think that the right shoes will find you, bake!
> 
> I agree that TB sizing takes some getting used to. In the flats I need to size down a half size. Don't write them off though; my cobalt blue suede ones are probably my most complimented on shoes ever! [emoji170]
> 
> I would also agree that if they are not on sale; they are getting somewhat ridiculously pricey for what they are. I am not a big fan of TB handbags, but others must be; they have really gone up in price.



I'll keep searching. I loved the black shoe with the black medallion. The bright medallions, not so much. 
It was from the rack, and I tried so many pairs, but none were just right (I was having a Goldilocks moment   )
Their shoes seem to have gone up in price at the rack as well, the discount isn't that great on them anymore. 
But I'll keep looking.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> @girleuro You've really done a lot of research on the shoe-market. I think it also depends on the width of the shoe. Gucci for me is just too wide, I actually find Prada more comfortable. Have you considered Miu Miu? They're sometimes a bit more delicate than their sister brand. I've just sold a pair of pink Prada sling backs and the black pumps I'm wearing in my avatar - didn't like that the toes are showing.
> These are the open toed Prada/Miu Miu I have lefft. Difficult to see,  but the first sandals are quite high. The black net pumps I posted earlier with the black Maje net dress also are miu miu and very comfortable. They're all at least 6 years old, so maybe they don't make them like this any more.
> View attachment 3752004
> View attachment 3752005
> View attachment 3752028
> 
> 
> @bakeacookie Funny how we shopped at Max Mara the same weekend. Saw your skirt in your thread, it's very pretty and just your style! Also funny how you're trying desperately to find the one pair of shoes you love, while I love so many. Too many.... Don't worry, it will happen.
> 
> @Mimmy. Those ARE fun jeans. Too bad, they don't fit. For someone like me who always considers herself too big and too curvy it's interesting that tiny women like you also have difficulties finding just the right pair of jeans. I feel bad I made everyone look for sequins now when I should be the sensible one and make all of us shop our own wardrobes... Instead I say: go for the glitter,  but maybe only one piece per person.



It's funny, I want things when I can't find them. I spotted so many black shoes before I went to Hawaii and even in Hawaii but kept saying "I have too many black shoes."

Now that I want some, I can't find any!

I seriously love the Max Mara pieces you got! 

And I like the idea of one glitter/sequin piece per person haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> It was unexpected. I have never shopped in Weekend Max Mara before, but a pattern caught my eye when I walked by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was $92, comfortable, and at a length I love wearing. It also fits in my wardrobe color scheme.
> 
> No sequins for me, unless it's dark sequins. Or maybe a sequin bow/belt.



Well done! That's a really good price. Especially when shopping in the US.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Well done! That's a really good price. Especially when shopping in the US.


Thanks! I'm surprised at how inexpensive this was! 
It's not even that much more than mall brands. Really need to look more at other brands.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro You've really done a lot of research on the shoe-market. I think it also depends on the width of the shoe. Gucci for me is just too wide, I actually find Prada more comfortable. Have you considered Miu Miu? They're sometimes a bit more delicate than their sister brand. I've just sold a pair of pink Prada sling backs and the black pumps I'm wearing in my avatar - didn't like that the toes are showing.
> These are the open toed Prada/Miu Miu I have lefft. Difficult to see,  but the first sandals are quite high. The black net pumps I posted earlier with the black Maje net dress also are miu miu and very comfortable. They're all at least 6 years old, so maybe they don't make them like this any more.
> View attachment 3752004
> View attachment 3752005
> View attachment 3752028
> 
> 
> @bakeacookie Funny how we shopped at Max Mara the same weekend. Saw your skirt in your thread, it's very pretty and just your style! Also funny how you're trying desperately to find the one pair of shoes you love, while I love so many. Too many.... Don't worry, it will happen.
> 
> @Mimmy. Those ARE fun jeans. Too bad, they don't fit. For someone like me who always considers herself too big and too curvy it's interesting that tiny women like you also have difficulties finding just the right pair of jeans. I feel bad I made everyone look for sequins now when I should be the sensible one and make all of us shop our own wardrobes... Instead I say: go for the glitter,  but maybe only one piece per person.



These shoes are beautiful,Marilyn,but very high. 
Miu miu shoes from my experience are smaller than Prada 
I am not giving up yet on any brand and especially Chanel that I want. 
I just have to try every shoe style in 42C 
I believe I will find a few that fits me
I did found Chanel ballerina flats and it's not that they just fit me.they are also the most comfortable shoes,that I ever had.
I just don't have right now so much time to spend  trying  out every shoe style.
But pretty soon,I will 
And my hubby already assured me,that with the international banking team connections that we have,I will have anything I want,even if it's need to be custom made. [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro You've really done a lot of research on the shoe-market. I think it also depends on the width of the shoe. Gucci for me is just too wide, I actually find Prada more comfortable. Have you considered Miu Miu? They're sometimes a bit more delicate than their sister brand. I've just sold a pair of pink Prada sling backs and the black pumps I'm wearing in my avatar - didn't like that the toes are showing.
> These are the open toed Prada/Miu Miu I have lefft. Difficult to see,  but the first sandals are quite high. The black net pumps I posted earlier with the black Maje net dress also are miu miu and very comfortable. They're all at least 6 years old, so maybe they don't make them like this any more.
> View attachment 3752004
> View attachment 3752005
> View attachment 3752028
> 
> 
> @bakeacookie Funny how we shopped at Max Mara the same weekend. Saw your skirt in your thread, it's very pretty and just your style! Also funny how you're trying desperately to find the one pair of shoes you love, while I love so many. Too many.... Don't worry, it will happen.
> 
> @Mimmy. Those ARE fun jeans. Too bad, they don't fit. For someone like me who always considers herself too big and too curvy it's interesting that tiny women like you also have difficulties finding just the right pair of jeans. I feel bad I made everyone look for sequins now when I should be the sensible one and make all of us shop our own wardrobes... Instead I say: go for the glitter,  but maybe only one piece per person.



Haha [emoji23] it's too late Marilyn,[emoji12] We all got sequin fever [emoji855] And I don't know how other ladies,but I need more than one piece. I already got one.now I am waiting on the skirt [emoji13] 
And I think it's good that you enable us,it does bring some fun to our wardrobes[emoji146][emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Talking about Max Mara. Something else to admit to. This was less than a third of the original price and my size and it's so light and so pretty and easy to wear and well... -sigh... (the shoes are ugly though.)
> View attachment 3752049



Aww I love the dress that you got! It's gorgeous! [emoji7] It does look so easy to wear,specially in those hot days. 
I don't know how in Germany,but today in Florida,I don't want to go outside,specially while I am not so strong.I just opened doors,and the heat wave just hit me.Its so hot, it's like sauna. I would faint in this heat[emoji17] 
That's why I am not planning to be in US ,Florida at this time of the year. I will be living in Europe.I don't like heat,rains and definitely hurricanes!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It was unexpected. I have never shopped in Weekend Max Mara before, but a pattern caught my eye when I walked by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was $92, comfortable, and at a length I love wearing. It also fits in my wardrobe color scheme.
> 
> No sequins for me, unless it's dark sequins. Or maybe a sequin bow/belt.



That's a beautiful skirt, Bakeacookie 
Love maxi light skirts summer time! 
It's easy to wear and comfortable and cool in that heat. [emoji855] 
The only problem,for me,with long skirts,most of them are pleated and it doesn't flatter wider hips. Well it's not the right word, it doesn't look bad,but it's definitely not a slimming look for the hips. I have chiffon skirt,but I wear with jacket ,just covering top of the hips, and accentuating the waist. Or I wear with little bit cropped top. But still is not my favorite look on me. 
When it's so hot,long skirt or kaftans those I even love more .I have quite a few silk kaftans ,but I don't think I have anymore long skirts,except Chiffon,but black one.So it's definitely too hot to wear at 95F [emoji848] weather.
Oh no here comes again. I think I need long skirt [emoji44][emoji849][emoji30] It's so versatile [emoji12]
Dark sequins sounds good too
You can start with a belt or handbag oh shoes also would be nice bling. 
Or darker skirt like emerald green with longer sweater . That would be nice for colder weather with booties uh [emoji146][emoji41][emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, girleuro! I am not sure how successful I will be in finding more jeans with sequins, but I will try! [emoji3] Yes, these would have been cropped on a taller person, but they were ankle length on me. For some reason although they look to be a more straight cut; the hip area was not just loose, as I would expect with boyfriend jeans, but ballooned out. [emoji324]



You will find Mimi. I think it's popular sequins now. It's in fashion 
I can't understand why they made so ballooned out jeans. Who could wear if even petite like you ladies can't. Hmmm
And I understand if that would be silk or some other soft fabric,but for jeans [emoji849][emoji854] it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That's a beautiful skirt, Bakeacookie
> Love maxi light skirts summer time!
> It's easy to wear and comfortable and cool in that heat. [emoji855]
> The only problem,for me,with long skirts,most of them are pleated and it doesn't flatter wider hips. Well it's not the right word, it doesn't look bad,but it's definitely not a slimming look for the hips. I have chiffon skirt,but I wear with jacket ,just covering top of the hips, and accentuating the waist. Or I wear with little bit cropped top. But still is not my favorite look on me.
> When it's so hot,long skirt or kaftans those I even love more .I have quite a few silk kaftans ,but I don't think I have anymore long skirts,except Chiffon,but black one.So it's definitely too hot to wear at 95F [emoji848] weather.
> Oh no here comes again. I think I need long skirt [emoji44][emoji849][emoji30] It's so versatile [emoji12]
> Dark sequins sounds good too
> You can start with a belt or handbag oh shoes also would be nice bling.
> Or darker skirt like emerald green with longer sweater . That would be nice for colder weather with booties uh [emoji146][emoji41][emoji13]


I have the feeling that we're all slowly forming a subconscious connection among each other. Bake is looking  into Max Mara, eggtart is making us more disciplined and I've been sharing a virtual closet with Mimmy for quite some time... and now you're talking about pleated skirts while I'm wearing my red one. And I hadn't even read your post before. I thought this would be a fun 4th of July outfit. It's true that wide hips and pleats don't really get along, but belly also is a deal breaker I'd say. But I so like the color and how light this skirt is, so I don't care. 
I really only wear this t-shirt once a year, but it does come in handy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Really need to try and get into some new hobbies/find new activities to do instead of shopping! I've been on an absolute rampage recently and it needs to stop, like yesterday [emoji85] Trying to get back into reading, going to museums, etc on the weekend instead of popping into stores for "just a look..."


----------



## Marylin

cafecreme15 said:


> Really need to try and get into some new hobbies/find new activities to do instead of shopping! I've been on an absolute rampage recently and it needs to stop, like yesterday [emoji85] Trying to get back into reading, going to museums, etc on the weekend instead of popping into stores for "just a look..."


Hi cafecreme15, I think we can all relate to that. "Just looking" used to get me home with arms full of bags! Having a budget and a wishlist seems to at least reduce the rampages a bit. If you need what you bought, have the budget for it and love it, I'd say that's fine. But if you shop out of boredom or to fulfill some other need then it might be smart to consider motives. I can only repeat what we've said a lot on this thread: it helps to go over the contents of one's wardrobe to get a feeling for what we truly need/want/wear. Whether with the help of an app or a piece of paper or pictures, doesn't really matter.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I have the feeling that we're all slowly forming a subconscious connection among each other. Bake is looking  into Max Mara, eggtart is making us more disciplined and I've been sharing a virtual closet with Mimmy for quite some time... and now you're talking about pleated skirts while I'm wearing my red one. And I hadn't even read your post before. I thought this would be a fun 4th of July outfit. It's true that wide hips and pleats don't really get along, but belly also is a deal breaker I'd say. But I so like the color and how light this skirt is, so I don't care.
> I really only wear this t-shirt once a year, but it does come in handy.
> View attachment 3752939



Haha [emoji23] Marilyn I guess we do read each other minds[emoji849] [emoji51] 
And I like your red skirt with your patriotic tshirt 
Your skirt is not all puffed around like mine and not all the way to the floor,so it looks nice on you, I like how you styled with jeans jacket  and trainers 
It's too hot here even to think about jackets. [emoji30] So I will leave my pleated skirt wear for a little cooler weather


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Hi cafecreme15, I think we can all relate to that. "Just looking" used to get me home with arms full of bags! Having a budget and a wishlist seems to at least reduce the rampages a bit. If you need what you bought, have the budget for it and love it, I'd say that's fine. But if you shop out of boredom or to fulfill some other need then it might be smart to consider motives. I can only repeat what we've said a lot on this thread: it helps to go over the contents of one's wardrobe to get a feeling for what we truly need/want/wear. Whether with the help of an app or a piece of paper or pictures, doesn't really matter.



Very well said. It doesn't matter how much we are buying. If it's planned,wished ,so it is a purpose, happy wear,styling , otherwise is just a trouble stucked in the closet and forgotten [emoji849] and that feeling what I was thinking [emoji854]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Haha [emoji23] Marilyn I guess we do read each other minds[emoji849] [emoji51]
> And I like your red skirt with your patriotic tshirt
> Your skirt is not all puffed around like mine and not all the way to the floor,so it looks nice on you, I like how you styled with jeans jacket  and trainers
> It's too hot here even to think about jackets. [emoji30] So I will leave my pleated skirt wear for a little cooler weather


It's getting warmer here too, but today was a really nice day, still cool enough in the morning to wear a jacket. I understand your concern about the long pleated skirts, Also if they sit too high they don't look very flattering on women with hips.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's getting warmer here too, but today was a really nice day, still cool enough in the morning to wear a jacket. I understand your concern about the long pleated skirts, Also if they sit too high they don't look very flattering on women with hips.



Lucky you guys. Little cool sounds amazing. I am tired from this heat. It haven't been like this all the time ,but the last few years oh boy sooo hot 
Yep even with small waist pleated skirts are not my favorite. It's not so bad but it's definitely not as sliming as with a line skirts or even pencil
I have this skirt . I wore with the jacket just similar way like in the picture 
But it was already little bit too big 
Now I lost weight,and of course first goes waist even more ,like I needed [emoji849] 
I wanted only from hips ,but anyways it's too big now .Have to take it in so once little bit cools down ,I could wear casually with t. Shirt . But with the jackets I do like the look


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm channeling @girleuro and looking up Chanel rtw. Their skirts are gorgeous. 

Do you have recommended vendors or ebayers?


----------



## bakeacookie

All my shopping lately has me feeling guilty. Like I went overboard. 

I feel like I should return everything, but then I'll start searching again. 

Maybe I should start my ban now to keep me from buying more.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'm channeling @girleuro and looking up Chanel rtw. Their skirts are gorgeous.
> 
> Do you have recommended vendors or ebayers?



Bakeacookie ups sorry for enabling you[emoji44] 
Yes I actually have a few from which I purchased quite a few pieces.If you are interested I can p.M you 
I do like to find great deals and mostly 99% I purchase or NWT or without, but never worn .very rarely worn ones unless it's so amazing deal and rare pieces ,but definitely in excellent condition only. 
When you purchase from Ebay,you want to make sure to check measurements carefully. Some of them do offer returns,but not everyone. I look carefully,because when it comes to Chanel ,size differ a lot in certain collections. And you don't want to purchase something still at steep price to compare to our brands,and then looking to do alterations.
I like to shop on EBay,because first due to my life tragedy/setback,I missed many years/collections. Also the older collections were better in my opinion. There were some amazing collections like 2012 all of them were very magnificent and extremely pricey. So why not to get a few pieces right now,at maybe 25/30 % or sometimes even less of original price. 
Even with very soon,my life changes,and availability to purchase at boutiques whatever I want ,I still love and have on my wishlist older collections. I like style. I don't like to look like advertisement for any brand. By mixing years and seasons,you can make it your own
I would suggest you to invest in a few classic pieces,like skirt and jacket 
Which you can pair with any inexpensive brand jeans or pants or tops or even t shirts,but that little Chanel jacket would elevate the simpliest outfit or Skirt paired with white crispy shirt with some accessories It's timeless. I love the same and reach for my 2000 jacket as 2016 or later years.
I know some women think that they should/must wear only the latest collection. And hey if they are in those circles,and that type of wealth,it's ok. I understand. But majority who wear those pieces,work hard and pay with credit card. And really their surroundings don't even know that is Chanel
So why kill your self for that? Get earlier years collections pieces and make it your own.But remember for some crazy reason Chanel is very addictive [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie ups sorry for enabling you[emoji44]
> Yes I actually have a few from which I purchased quite a few pieces.If you are interested I can p.M you
> I do like to find great deals and mostly 99% I purchase or NWT or without, but never worn .very rarely worn ones unless it's so amazing deal and rare pieces ,but definitely in excellent condition only.
> When you purchase from Ebay,you want to make sure to check measurements carefully. Some of them do offer returns,but not everyone. I look carefully,because when it comes to Chanel ,size differ a lot in certain collections. And you don't want to purchase something still at steep price to compare to our brands,and then looking to do alterations.
> I like to shop on EBay,because first due to my life tragedy/setback,I missed many years/collections. Also the older collections were better in my opinion. There were some amazing collections like 2012 all of them were very magnificent and extremely pricey. So why not to get a few pieces right now,at maybe 25/30 % or sometimes even less of original price.
> Even with very soon,my life changes,and availability to purchase at boutiques whatever I want ,I still love and have on my wishlist older collections. I like style. I don't like to look like advertisement for any brand. By mixing years and seasons,you can make it your own
> I would suggest you to invest in a few classic pieces,like skirt and jacket
> Which you can pair with any inexpensive brand jeans or pants or tops or even t shirts,but that little Chanel jacket would elevate the simpliest outfit or Skirt paired with white crispy shirt with some accessories It's timeless. I love the same and reach for my 2000 jacket as 2016 or later years.
> I know some women think that they should/must wear only the latest collection. And hey if they are in those circles,and that type of wealth,it's ok. I understand. But majority who wear those pieces,work hard and pay with credit card. And really their surroundings don't even know that is Chanel
> So why kill your self for that? Get earlier years collections pieces and make it your own.But remember for some crazy reason Chanel is very addictive [emoji849][emoji854]



I'd love some recommended sellers! I think a skirt, something I can wear often, is a good place to start. Maybe a jacket. 

Since I'm new to high end RTW, and at a larger size, I'd like to start on the preloved and see if I really will wear them. If I lose weight or interest, it won't be an expensive loss. If it works out, it's a great bargain! 

And I decided to return two things, which has me feeling less guilty because there's less redundant items. 

Burberry jacket won over the Akris cape
Comme de garcon skirt won over the Kate Spade dress. 
The rest are easier to wear on a daily basis, so they stay.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> All my shopping lately has me feeling guilty. Like I went overboard.
> 
> I feel like I should return everything, but then I'll start searching again.
> 
> Maybe I should start my ban now to keep me from buying more.



Bakeacookie don't be so hard on yourself. Why you are so feeling so guilty? Don't you need those items that you purchased? Were they on your wishlist? I used to have problems by buying many things,but not as great quality as I do know and a lot of times that it was on sale 
I changed my preferences. I better like a few very versatile great quality vs just because it was on sale 
think you need to get prepared for the ban. Whole year without shopping,I don't think it's going to be so easy. 
So let us know your thoughts


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Sometimes I can't control myself too. And it makes me guilty. I may not use the thing I buy at all.

One way of me handling this is wardrobe and house cleaning. Indulge myself in this activity makes me cringe how many useless stuff I have bought and rethink if I still gonna buy more. I also sell the stuff that I don't need. After all these effort, I will rethink my next purchase.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'd love some recommended sellers! I think a skirt, something I can wear often, is a good place to start. Maybe a jacket.
> 
> Since I'm new to high end RTW, and at a larger size, I'd like to start on the preloved and see if I really will wear them. If I lose weight or interest, it won't be an expensive loss. If it works out, it's a great bargain!
> 
> And I decided to return two things, which has me feeling less guilty because there's less redundant items.
> 
> Burberry jacket won over the Akris cape
> Comme de garcon skirt won over the Kate Spade dress.
> The rest are easier to wear on a daily basis, so they stay.



That makes sense if they are not so versatile,taking them back is a great decision. I sent you p.m [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

TheMrsKwok said:


> Sometimes I can't control myself too. And it makes me guilty. I may not use the thing I buy at all.
> 
> One way of me handling this is wardrobe and house cleaning. Indulge myself in this activity makes me cringe how many useless stuff I have bought and rethink if I still gonna buy more. I also sell the stuff that I don't need. After all these effort, I will rethink my next purchase.



TheMrsKwok that's why we encourage ladies,on this forum, to make a wishlist 
Have basics and additions.Before you purchase item,try to think how many looks you can make it. Can you dress up and dress down,how it's versatile in your lifestyle/climate ? Can you pair with pieces in your closet
It's not about how much we purchase.If it's made with purpose and was wanted/wished pieces,then it's ok . You will wear them happily 
That's a learning process.
I used to make this type of purchases and then or not wear at all or selling. And selling is not a great deal,it's practically always a loss of money. 
So that's why,we are learning from each other to make  better decisions.


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, finally  another heatwave is coming to the UK!!! I realise I am missing a few short sleeves tops and will buy some over the next couple of days. In my wishlist, I've been looking for a lace top for quite some time and there are 2 that I like but I am finding it difficult to choose. 

Which one would you choose? I'd really appreciate your thiuhts as I don't want to miss the purchase...both of them are well-priced!!!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That makes sense if they are not so versatile,taking them back is a great decision. I sent you p.m [emoji847]


Oh please make that two! I would never spend thousands on a Chanel jacket,  but of course I'd love to have the one little black jacket to wear with everything. I'm such a sucker for coats and jackets, i wear them all the time, but of course there's no Chanel in my collection. Would you mind letting me know as well, where you purchase your deals? Would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Lucky you guys. Little cool sounds amazing. I am tired from this heat. It haven't been like this all the time ,but the last few years oh boy sooo hot
> Yep even with small waist pleated skirts are not my favorite. It's not so bad but it's definitely not as sliming as with a line skirts or even pencil
> I have this skirt . I wore with the jacket just similar way like in the picture
> But it was already little bit too big
> Now I lost weight,and of course first goes waist even more ,like I needed [emoji849]
> I wanted only from hips ,but anyways it's too big now .Have to take it in so once little bit cools down ,I could wear casually with t. Shirt . But with the jackets I do like the look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753301


I love this, when do you wear these things? It's beautiful, though!


----------



## Marylin

TheMrsKwok said:


> Sometimes I can't control myself too. And it makes me guilty. I may not use the thing I buy at all.
> 
> One way of me handling this is wardrobe and house cleaning. Indulge myself in this activity makes me cringe how many useless stuff I have bought and rethink if I still gonna buy more. I also sell the stuff that I don't need. After all these effort, I will rethink my next purchase.


It's such a waste to buy things you don't use. It's a waste of money, time and space and also of resources. It's smart to rather sell than to keep it hidden in your wardrobe. Inventory is a good start. When purging your wardrobe I'd recommend to be very strict so you really only end up with the things you absolutely love. Then, for a while, only buy things that fill any outfit gaps, but nothing else and see how that makes you feel. Setting a budget also is an approach, it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'd love some recommended sellers! I think a skirt, something I can wear often, is a good place to start. Maybe a jacket.
> 
> Since I'm new to high end RTW, and at a larger size, I'd like to start on the preloved and see if I really will wear them. If I lose weight or interest, it won't be an expensive loss. If it works out, it's a great bargain!
> 
> And I decided to return two things, which has me feeling less guilty because there's less redundant items.
> 
> Burberry jacket won over the Akris cape
> Comme de garcon skirt won over the Kate Spade dress.
> The rest are easier to wear on a daily basis, so they stay.


I'm not a psychologist, but I think I can see a few dilemmas here. There are certain brands you like and feel good in. Some of them are more pricey than others, but overall they make good quality clothes or shoes. So you (used to) stay within these designer choices and therefore sometimes might have a hard time to find exactly what you want or what fits you and your lifestyle. Also, you loose interest if things aren't perfect or older. (I know exactly how that feels, I'm so bored of my summer dresses I'm moaning every day I have to put on another 10 year old dress that to everybody else looks great and fits perfectly, but that Im just so sick of.) You've mentioned that most of your clothes are fairly new. You also seem to think you need to change your weight. So it's even harder to find clothes you like. You're also fashionable, we all want new things, we see new trends and colors and prints, something on instagram we like and want. This is what the fashion industry is about! And it's ok.  So it's good that your trying to define your personal style, your uniform if you want. I wouldn't start the ban now, but I liked your idea of only getting things that fill the gaps to be prepared for the ban. It's smart to return what you don't like and if you don't regret it tomorrow it was the right decision.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, finally  another heatwave is coming to the UK!!! I realise I am missing a few short sleeves tops and will buy some over the next couple of days. In my wishlist, I've been looking for a lace top for quite some time and there are 2 that I like but I am finding it difficult to choose.
> 
> Which one would you choose? I'd really appreciate your thiuhts as I don't want to miss the purchase...both of them are well-priced!!!


Yep, we're having the same weather. I like both tops, but they're for different occasions. Wouldn't pick the black for a hot summer day, but for a night out it's beautiful. The white one is fun and easy,  but remember that you would probably wear a camisole underneath this one as well so it's not as airy as you might want it to be on a hot day. Also, the fit is so different. The white is more square and cropped, the black seems longer and forgiving. Not that you'd need it. 
Sorry, I'm not really helping at all...


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Yep, we're having the same weather. I like both tops, but they're for different occasions. Wouldn't pick the black for a hot summer day, but for a night out it's beautiful. The white one is fun and easy,  but remember that you would probably wear a camisole underneath this one as well so it's not as airy as you might want it to be on a hot day. Also, the fit is so different. The white is more square and cropped, the black seems longer and forgiving. Not that you'd need it.
> Sorry, I'm not really helping at all...



No no, I do need a forgiving top! There are still 10 kilos that need to go!!!! You explained the dilemma! The black top could even go on top of the black dress and jazz it up, and it is ideal for eveningswear. The white top could be even used in the office, under a jumper / cardigan or even a blazer.  There is also the matter that I am buying too many pieces from the same brand and should add some variety. Today I bought this top already, it's fun  and smart and a no-brainer at 25% of the full price, but it's always from a trusted brand and and I don't want to be fixed in ....


----------



## MinaAnais

Oh boy, just realised I uploaded the wrong white blouse!!! This is the one that I am considering!!!!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3753777
> View attachment 3753776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, just realised I uploaded the wrong white blouse!!! This is the one that I am considering!!!!


Much better for what you want it for. If you need it for the office that's the way to go. So is the blue one you got, easy to wear and still fun. The black one over a dress could be tricky because it might hide your waist and add bulk on top. A cardigan or lace blouse could at least be opened and show more shape. 10 kilos? I don't believe you. It's probably closer to 3 and you're like all the women I know, including myself. 
There's nothing wrong with trusting one brand. Consider yourself lucky to know your style. But of course you don't want to be too predictable. I have a lot of playful clothes from anthropology, but wear them in small doses. At the office I'm more streamlined and severe. More German uniform than French Riviera.... seems like I get my point across much better this way.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3753777
> View attachment 3753776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, just realised I uploaded the wrong white blouse!!! This is the one that I am considering!!!!



This white one! The blue is great too, and the black is gorgeous for night time! 

Great selection, Mina.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh please make that two! I would never spend thousands on a Chanel jacket,  but of course I'd love to have the one little black jacket to wear with everything. I'm such a sucker for coats and jackets, i wear them all the time, but of course there's no Chanel in my collection. Would you mind letting me know as well, where you purchase your deals? Would be highly appreciated!



Marilyn I do like to shop on EBay,but you are not in US so I am not so sure if it would be good for you use US sellers. I do purchase from a few sellers more than others. But overall,I do look for a good deal . I do check their feedback ratings. Ebay sellers ratings are very  important guide for buyers,because ppl do leave honest feedbacks. 
Do you want me to pm you a few sellers that I like to purchase from? 
Chanel jackets are expensive I agree and since I am looking for NWT or absolutely excellent condition,so it's still pricey ,but of course to compare to original price is much better deal. And you can find rare and true runway pieces as well. And not so old ,although I do like the older jackets better. To me they are more elegant.Honestly I have on my wishlist so many from older collections pieces,than the new ones,in boutiques now.[emoji847] 
And if you like jackets,I think,that little Chanel jacket from older collections would be a great addition to your wardrobe. Something very classic and timeless.I hope I am not enabling you[emoji13][emoji56][emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I love this, when do you wear these things? It's beautiful, though!



I wear when it's cooler weather in Florida late afternoon/or for dinner .
It's resort so everything goes here[emoji13]
I wore last winter with little jacket ,but thinking with sleeveless tshirt/top I could wear when it's little cools down 
Maybe next month or so . Not so sure anymore Florida weather is funny. [emoji849]


----------



## Pishi

Hello ladies...to those of you in the US, hope everyone had a safe and fun 4th of July.  I've been pretty good.  I've just bought a couple of J.Crew basic tanks for less than $20 each to replace old worn out tanks.  I've resisted the call to buy more beauty products I don't need right now.  

We have decided to offer our house for lease and will be interviewing a potential renter today.  It's AMAZING what you can find on Google and Facebook if you have someone's name.  Almost frightening.  I feel like I know too much now...but hoping that these folks will be at least decent renters so that I can have some closure in life!  Ha.  

@Marylin, somewhere in the last couple posts I saw you saying how much you hate dragging out your 10 year old sun dresses. I feel exactly the same way.  Literally my wardrobe has so many pieces that are ten years old -- some beloved, some I feel like I need to keep.  Time to purge a few of these just to clear the mind.  I don't mind getting rid of the cheaper pieces that I picked up, ie < $100.  It's the more expensive pieces that I have a hard time letting go of.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I'm not a psychologist, but I think I can see a few dilemmas here. There are certain brands you like and feel good in. Some of them are more pricey than others, but overall they make good quality clothes or shoes. So you (used to) stay within these designer choices and therefore sometimes might have a hard time to find exactly what you want or what fits you and your lifestyle. Also, you loose interest if things aren't perfect or older. (I know exactly how that feels, I'm so bored of my summer dresses I'm moaning every day I have to put on another 10 year old dress that to everybody else looks great and fits perfectly, but that Im just so sick of.) You've mentioned that most of your clothes are fairly new. You also seem to think you need to change your weight. So it's even harder to find clothes you like. You're also fashionable, we all want new things, we see new trends and colors and prints, something on instagram we like and want. This is what the fashion industry is about! And it's ok.  So it's good that your trying to define your personal style, your uniform if you want. I wouldn't start the ban now, but I liked your idea of only getting things that fill the gaps to be prepared for the ban. It's smart to return what you don't like and if you don't regret it tomorrow it was the right decision.



I did always stay within certain brands. 
Burberry, Ferragamo, Uniqlo were the primary ones. 

Then I started branching out. More Kate Spade, Zara, random designers I'd find at the rack. 

That's the stuff I usually end up being unsure of and returning. 
My favorite brands I still can find things that fit. I don't get bored of my favorite brands. 
My Ferragamos and Burberry, I've held on to for two years or more! I'm finally getting to where I have something old, haha. (I know it's getting old only because I never bought Burberry until I started dating DBF.) The Burberry I have isn't crazy either, just the check pattern here and there. But still. That's like one coat? Woo. One coat is old now lol. And guess what? I want to upgrade it. I never stop! 

But there's always something on the brands I like that makes it special but easy to wear. Something iconic but goes with a lot of things. 

That's what I want. Special but easy to wear. The cashmere blend cape was special, but effort would be needed to match with the right outfit. Can't wear a not fitted coat over more poofy skirt. I'll be such a ball. Kate Spade dress, adorable but not easy to wear since I'd still need a sweater to cover up with for work. Those two didn't fill gaps like the other things did. I just liked them. 

At least I realize this now, before the return period is up haha. 


I should stick to the idea of my uniform. It's what I'm comfortable with. I have to go back to it buying everything I like, it has to fit within my closet scheme. 

So sorry I keep rambling on. 

This stuff is hard! And I still don't know how I'll go a year without getting bored. I can't buy everything in anticipation of future boredom, but I also can't have "nothing" I love.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> That makes sense if they are not so versatile,taking them back is a great decision. I sent you p.m [emoji847]



Thank you! [emoji4] I appreciate it! 



girleuro said:


> Bakeacookie don't be so hard on yourself. Why you are so feeling so guilty? Don't you need those items that you purchased? Were they on your wishlist? I used to have problems by buying many things,but not as great quality as I do know and a lot of times that it was on sale
> I changed my preferences. I better like a few very versatile great quality vs just because it was on sale
> think you need to get prepared for the ban. Whole year without shopping,I don't think it's going to be so easy.
> So let us know your thoughts



Some were on the wishlist, some weren't. 

I bought that dress, thinking I could wear a blouse over it. But Marylin and Mimmy said it would be too annoying to wear, and I knew that. But I liked it. So I kept it a little longer but didn't need it. The skirt that one, I needed. 

The non wishlist items that were really not needed ended up needing to be returned. 

The non wishlist items but are in the brands I like are staying, like the Burberry jacket. 

If I stray too far from the list and the brands I like, I end up regretting the purchases and feeling guilty. Gotta stay somewhat on track now.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Yep, we're having the same weather. I like both tops, but they're for different occasions. Wouldn't pick the black for a hot summer day, but for a night out it's beautiful. The white one is fun and easy,  but remember that you would probably wear a camisole underneath this one as well so it's not as airy as you might want it to be on a hot day. Also, the fit is so different. The white is more square and cropped, the black seems longer and forgiving. Not that you'd need it.
> Sorry, I'm not really helping at all...



MinaAnais if you need forgiving tops ,in my opinion they are little bit too bulky,specially white one little bit square one 
And yes on hot days it's not so wearable. Is in your opinion your problem area is midsection? What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn I do like to shop on EBay,but you are not in US so I am not so sure if it would be good for you use US sellers. I do purchase from a few sellers more than others. But overall,I do look for a good deal . I do check their feedback ratings. Ebay sellers ratings are very  important guide for buyers,because ppl do leave honest feedbacks.
> Do you want me to pm you a few sellers that I like to purchase from?
> Chanel jackets are expensive I agree and since I am looking for NWT or absolutely excellent condition,so it's still pricey ,but of course to compare to original price is much better deal. And you can find rare and true runway pieces as well. And not so old ,although I do like the older jackets better. To me they are more elegant.Honestly I have on my wishlist so many from older collections pieces,than the new ones,in boutiques now.[emoji847]
> And if you like jackets,I think,that little Chanel jacket from older collections would be a great addition to your wardrobe. Something very classic and timeless.I hope I am not enabling you[emoji13][emoji56][emoji120]


Don't worry, I'm enabling myself.   I'm in no hurry and am only every once in a while checking the European sites. I do check American resale sites, most ship to Germany and I'm there often enough to even have things shipped within the US or to relatives. Your advice though is highly appreciated, you know so much better what's out there, what is worth what and what the classic pieces are. There's this one Sophia jacket that I like, but I almost would find it frivolous to spend so much on clothing.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello ladies...to those of you in the US, hope everyone had a safe and fun 4th of July.  I've been pretty good.  I've just bought a couple of J.Crew basic tanks for less than $20 each to replace old worn out tanks.  I've resisted the call to buy more beauty products I don't need right now.
> 
> We have decided to offer our house for lease and will be interviewing a potential renter today.  It's AMAZING what you can find on Google and Facebook if you have someone's name.  Almost frightening.  I feel like I know too much now...but hoping that these folks will be at least decent renters so that I can have some closure in life!  Ha.
> 
> @Marylin, somewhere in the last couple posts I saw you saying how much you hate dragging out your 10 year old sun dresses. I feel exactly the same way.  Literally my wardrobe has so many pieces that are ten years old -- some beloved, some I feel like I need to keep.  Time to purge a few of these just to clear the mind.  I don't mind getting rid of the cheaper pieces that I picked up, ie < $100.  It's the more expensive pieces that I have a hard time letting go of.


Smart move to rent. It will give you time and as you said, some kind of closure. And somebody a nice home. Good luck on that! 
I'm afraid I need to keep my old dresses for a few more summers. There are so few hot days that I can't justify to buy a new summer wardrobe every year. I did buy one nice summer dress,  but I'm planning to wear that to work and for going out more than for running errands or doing chores. And I gave one away, because it's too big. I don't really care about how much they had cost. If they don't look good anymore or not on me, they have to go.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I did always stay within certain brands.
> Burberry, Ferragamo, Uniqlo were the primary ones.
> 
> Then I started branching out. More Kate Spade, Zara, random designers I'd find at the rack.
> 
> That's the stuff I usually end up being unsure of and returning.
> My favorite brands I still can find things that fit. I don't get bored of my favorite brands.
> My Ferragamos and Burberry, I've held on to for two years or more! I'm finally getting to where I have something old, haha. (I know it's getting old only because I never bought Burberry until I started dating DBF.) The Burberry I have isn't crazy either, just the check pattern here and there. But still. That's like one coat? Woo. One coat is old now lol. And guess what? I want to upgrade it. I never stop!
> 
> But there's always something on the brands I like that makes it special but easy to wear. Something iconic but goes with a lot of things.
> 
> That's what I want. Special but easy to wear. The cashmere blend cape was special, but effort would be needed to match with the right outfit. Can't wear a not fitted coat over more poofy skirt. I'll be such a ball. Kate Spade dress, adorable but not easy to wear since I'd still need a sweater to cover up with for work. Those two didn't fill gaps like the other things did. I just liked them.
> 
> At least I realize this now, before the return period is up haha.
> 
> 
> I should stick to the idea of my uniform. It's what I'm comfortable with. I have to go back to it buying everything I like, it has to fit within my closet scheme.
> 
> So sorry I keep rambling on.
> 
> This stuff is hard! And I still don't know how I'll go a year without getting bored. I can't buy everything in anticipation of future boredom, but I also can't have "nothing" I love.


Interesting concept 'future boredom'! Maybe you should buy a few things, hide them, forget about them and when you get bored, you pull them out of the box like something new! Just kidding... or maybe not.
You're making a lot of progress though, you're taking back what doesn't work and you know your uniform. You're making smart and safe purchases and that's a good thing. So you are getting closer to finding your style, right?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Don't worry, I'm enabling myself.   I'm in no hurry and am only every once in a while checking the European sites. I do check American resale sites, most ship to Germany and I'm there often enough to even have things shipped within the US or to relatives. Your advice though is highly appreciated, you know so much better what's out there, what is worth what and what the classic pieces are. There's this one Sophia jacket that I like, but I almost would find it frivolous to spend so much on clothing.



Haha Sophia jacket are you talking about Cosmopolite collection? If you do I love that suit ,but I haven't seen yet on resale market. The new collection items sometimes comes but it's not much a deal. So in order to get right now collection piece,you would have to wait at least until collection goes on sale and it depends some of the pieces,you might start to find next year or even later. It does happens sometimes ,but very rarely,that you can see a popular jacket for better price while still selling in boutiques,from recent collections 
And yes all Sophia suit from Cosmopolite is on my wishlist as well. 
I just hope that I will be able to get before they were sold out or collection ends[emoji849] 
But at those prices I can't do it yet . I definitely will be able soon...But it's absolutely stunning suit.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Much better for what you want it for. If you need it for the office that's the way to go. So is the blue one you got, easy to wear and still fun. The black one over a dress could be tricky because it might hide your waist and add bulk on top. A cardigan or lace blouse could at least be opened and show more shape. 10 kilos? I don't believe you. It's probably closer to 3 and you're like all the women I know, including myself.
> There's nothing wrong with trusting one brand. Consider yourself lucky to know your style. But of course you don't want to be too predictable. I have a lot of playful clothes from anthropology, but wear them in small doses. At the office I'm more streamlined and severe. More German uniform than French Riviera.... seems like I get my point across much better this way.



Exactly, I think I rely too much on some brands and it's about time to widen up the scope.    There is a time and a place to wear pretty things in the office, I am not planning to wear a lace blouse when I have to discuss matters like budgets & timeline but maybe it could work for a presentation 
As for the overweight, it's all in the legs! I just need to tone up and slim down a bit. I may sound like and an old woman, but I am doing a lot of yoga for the back pain and flexibility and pilates... Eventually the legs will strenghten and reduce the water retention.



bakeacookie said:


> This white one! The blue is great too, and the black is gorgeous for night time!
> Great selection, Mina.



Thanks Bake! I noticed that Gerard Darel always offer a black lace top every summer...maybe it's better to buy it next year.



girleuro said:


> MinaAnais if you need forgiving tops ,in my opinion they are little bit too bulky,specially white one little bit square one
> And yes on hot days it's not so wearable. Is in your opinion your problem area is midsection? What are you trying to achieve?



The boxy white blouse was the incorrect picture. I am a pear shape, size small on the top and large on the botton... So I need to crete a balance by using interesting tops  and keep the lower part  as simple as possible, to create  an optical illusion and make my body shape look more balanced.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Interesting concept 'future boredom'! Maybe you should buy a few things, hide them, forget about them and when you get bored, you pull them out of the box like something new! Just kidding... or maybe not.
> You're making a lot of progress though, you're taking back what doesn't work and you know your uniform. You're making smart and safe purchases and that's a good thing. So you are getting closer to finding your style, right?


I think I am. 
For work: 
Easy to wear pull over blouses/tops (no buttons!!) with skirts that midi or below knee length. 
Slip on flats, preferably with a  bow or bow like detail that work with the skirts. 

Weekends:
Dresses with flats. 

I think that's what I'm going with.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> In my view, a colour palette is essential for a curated wordrobe, not only it helps when choosen clothes in the morning but it also creates one own's style and brand. What is your colour palette? I have noticed that you always chose good neutral shades (I have to learn this!).


Thanks! My palette is really just the basic colors haha, so nothing I can take credit for - I choose black (mostly for bottoms), and ivory/cream/white for tops, gray, and navy but lately have been working in other shades of blue. Since I've taken a couple of years to minimize and color curate, I notice I don't think as much when I'm getting dressed and still manage to be coordinated. Sometimes I notice I gravitate towards a color outside of my palette and I'll just use stuff I already own and my bags, shoes, and coats are colorful enough to stop me from going overboard. 



girleuro said:


> Must bake ginger bread ones  and 4 other various. I love doing that.
> Everyone who knows me, expects to get those for Christmas.
> I package them nicely and give to friends and family. It's my Christmas tradition [emoji4] oh I love Christmas ☃️


YUMM gingerbread, delish!



Marylin said:


> You're still one of my shopping heroes! I should really ask myself what you would do every time I want to buy shoes...
> I really can't wait to see how you will do with the shopping ban and I have the feeling it will be amazing.


Well, considering this is my first year buying so little shoes, I don't know if you really want to ask yourself what I would do - don't forget, there's still 6 months left. Anything can happen! LOL. I'm really excited and curious to find out how I will do next year too! I just added a crossbody bag to my collection and while I had also got the same one in gold, with full intent to keep both, I ended up returning the gold one because I appreciated seeing the space in my closet more. 



Marylin said:


> I have the feeling that we're all slowly forming a subconscious connection among each other. Bake is looking  into Max Mara, eggtart is making us more disciplined and I've been sharing a virtual closet with Mimmy for quite some time... and now you're talking about pleated skirts while I'm wearing my red one. And I hadn't even read your post before. I thought this would be a fun 4th of July outfit. It's true that wide hips and pleats don't really get along, but belly also is a deal breaker I'd say. But I so like the color and how light this skirt is, so I don't care.
> I really only wear this t-shirt once a year, but it does come in handy.
> View attachment 3752939


That's funny you only wear it once a year because I also have a red top that I wear only on Canada Day lol.



MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, finally  another heatwave is coming to the UK!!! I realise I am missing a few short sleeves tops and will buy some over the next couple of days. In my wishlist, I've been looking for a lace top for quite some time and there are 2 that I like but I am finding it difficult to choose.
> 
> Which one would you choose? I'd really appreciate your thiuhts as I don't want to miss the purchase...both of them are well-priced!!!





MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3753777
> View attachment 3753776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, just realised I uploaded the wrong white blouse!!! This is the one that I am considering!!!!


I loved the white top you posted by accident haha, and it was a tough choice between the original two, but seeing the second white top, I'd go with that one. All your choices were lovely but that one is the most practical it seems without having to wear an additional layer (at least from what I could see) and also in a color that won't attract/retain heat.


----------



## bakeacookie

So I didn't think this order was going through because it was like "call customer service"





They fit and they're comfy. The logo isn't too bad either. 

I think these will be my black heels and that concludes my shoe search until after the ban.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> So I didn't think this order was going through because it was like "call customer service"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756723
> 
> 
> They fit and they're comfy. The logo isn't too bad either.
> 
> I think these will be my black heels and that concludes my shoe search until after the ban.


Hallelujah! It happened. They're pretty and hopefully what you were looking for. Well done!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks! My palette is really just the basic colors haha, so nothing I can take credit for - I choose black (mostly for bottoms), and ivory/cream/white for tops, gray, and navy but lately have been working in other shades of blue. Since I've taken a couple of years to minimize and color curate, I notice I don't think as much when I'm getting dressed and still manage to be coordinated. Sometimes I notice I gravitate towards a color outside of my palette and I'll just use stuff I already own and my bags, shoes, and coats are colorful enough to stop me from going overboard.
> 
> YUMM gingerbread, delish!
> 
> Well, considering this is my first year buying so little shoes, I don't know if you really want to ask yourself what I would do - don't forget, there's still 6 months left. Anything can happen! LOL. I'm really excited and curious to find out how I will do next year too! I just added a crossbody bag to my collection and while I had also got the same one in gold, with full intent to keep both, I ended up returning the gold one because I appreciated seeing the space in my closet more.
> 
> That's funny you only wear it once a year because I also have a red top that I wear only on Canada Day lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the white top you posted by accident haha, and it was a tough choice between the original two, but seeing the second white top, I'd go with that one. All your choices were lovely but that one is the most practical it seems without having to wear an additional layer (at least from what I could see) and also in a color that won't attract/retain heat.


 Interesting, what you're saying about colors. I do own a few colored clothers, red dress, blue pants, yellow jacket and so on, but I need to be in the mood for color. It is easiest to wear plain colors, and there's always a colorful bag or shoe.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> So I didn't think this order was going through because it was like "call customer service"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756723
> 
> 
> They fit and they're comfy. The logo isn't too bad either.
> 
> I think these will be my black heels and that concludes my shoe search until after the ban.



The shoes are gorgeous! And comfy Sounds like a dream [emoji120][emoji146]Congrats bakeacookie [emoji106]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Hallelujah! It happened. They're pretty and hopefully what you were looking for. Well done!



Thank you! They really are what I needed. [emoji4]



girleuro said:


> The shoes are gorgeous! And comfy Sounds like a dream [emoji120][emoji146]Congrats bakeacookie [emoji106]


Thank you!
Isn't it sad when comfy is so hard to find with shoes? I'm just happy I found them.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! They really are what I needed. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Isn't it sad when comfy is so hard to find with shoes? I'm just happy I found them.



Yes it is. And I definitely passed those days,putting shoes with tears in my eyes,just for the sake of pretty. It's funny to remember,one time I damaged my heels so bad,that doctor told me that i can't wear any shoes for awhile,maybe flip flops [emoji51] It's funny now,but was very painful then. Comfortable shoes is the only way to go. And you lucky ,you got beautiful and comfortable shoes at the same time [emoji847][emoji41]


----------



## MinaAnais

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks! My palette is really just the basic colors haha, so nothing I can take credit for - I choose black (mostly for bottoms), and ivory/cream/white for tops, gray, and navy but lately have been working in other shades of blue. Since I've taken a couple of years to minimize and color curate, I notice I don't think as much when I'm getting dressed and still manage to be coordinated. Sometimes I notice I gravitate towards a color outside of my palette and I'll just use stuff I already own and my bags, shoes, and coats are colorful enough to stop me from going overboard.
> ...
> I loved the white top you posted by accident haha, and it was a tough choice between the original two, but seeing the second white top, I'd go with that one. All your choices were lovely but that one is the most practical it seems without having to wear an additional layer (at least from what I could see) and also in a color that won't attract/retain heat.



Thanks! I am trying to add more light neutral items into my wardrobe, to add some variety and make it more interesting. I decided to purchase the second white top with the lace, I can see it working well under a blazer as well as with jeans for a brunch with girlfriends. Hopefully it will arrive soon, the heatave has already finished and it will soon be mild again!



bakeacookie said:


> So I didn't think this order was going through because it was like "call customer service"
> View attachment 3756723
> 
> They fit and they're comfy. The logo isn't too bad either.
> I think these will be my black heels and that concludes my shoe search until after the ban.



Fab shoes!


----------



## MinaAnais

Hopefully this is a smart purchase for the cold weather! 2 cm heel, it should be easy to wear for long walks and smart enough for the office!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3758303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is a smart purchase for the cold weather! 2 cm heel, it should be easy to wear for long walks and smart enough for the office!



That looks so cute! And the heel height is just right.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3758303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is a smart purchase for the cold weather! 2 cm heel, it should be easy to wear for long walks and smart enough for the office!


Definitely good for the office and cooler weather. Not sure about London rain or mud, but on a dry day they're a good choice for the commute. I like the classic stylish shape!


----------



## Marylin

I can't help it, but I'm a bit annoyed by the mentality of some people shopping on the resale market.  I'm all for a good deal and we're all trying to get designer items as inexpensive as possible,  but I just got a rant from a lady who wanted to purchase a pair of designer heels that I wore once and am selling online for less than a third of the original price. She wanted to pay 25€ total including the fees. When I declined, she started to post really bad comments on the site, so much so that I had to ask to take the shoes off the site. Am I too sensitive? Or do I just have to accept things like that? I'm not an expert on selling used clothes, but so far my experiences had never been like this.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I can't help it, but I'm a bit annoyed by the mentality of some people shopping on the resale market.  I'm all for a good deal and we're all trying to get designer items as inexpensive as possible,  but I just got a rant from a lady who wanted to purchase a pair of designer heels that I wore once and am selling online for less than a third of the original price. She wanted to pay 25€ total including the fees. When I declined, she started to post really bad comments on the site, so much so that I had to ask to take the shoes off the site. Am I too sensitive? Or do I just have to accept things like that? I'm not an expert on selling used clothes, but so far my experiences had never been like this.



Some people are really crazy. 
I see some professional resellers on Instagram and the offers and comments they get can be so rude! Like the price was fair, even for professional resellers. And some people think they should get it for less because it's used. 

It happens, but don't let it discourage you from selling. Can you block the crazy people? If not, let it cool for a bit then repost.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Some people are really crazy.
> I see some professional resellers on Instagram and the offers and comments they get can be so rude! Like the price was fair, even for professional resellers. And some people think they should get it for less because it's used.
> 
> It happens, but don't let it discourage you from selling. Can you block the crazy people? If not, let it cool for a bit then repost.


I am a bit upset to be honest. I paid about 350 for the shoes, put them up for sale for 75, so I would have gotten about 35, a big loss already, but still, my own fault, right? The shoes are in excellent condition, no scuffs, no dents, no marks not even on the heels. I reported the lady to the site operators, they said they don't take comments like that off the site, so I might consider selling my things somewhere else. Or I'll just toughen up and do what you suggest and repost. Thanks for the support


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3758303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is a smart purchase for the cold weather! 2 cm heel, it should be easy to wear for long walks and smart enough for the office!



Nice it looks like they are very versatile and comfortable


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I can't help it, but I'm a bit annoyed by the mentality of some people shopping on the resale market.  I'm all for a good deal and we're all trying to get designer items as inexpensive as possible,  but I just got a rant from a lady who wanted to purchase a pair of designer heels that I wore once and am selling online for less than a third of the original price. She wanted to pay 25€ total including the fees. When I declined, she started to post really bad comments on the site, so much so that I had to ask to take the shoes off the site. Am I too sensitive? Or do I just have to accept things like that? I'm not an expert on selling used clothes, but so far my experiences had never been like this.



Sorry Marilyn for your bad experience. 
It happens and the worst thing is that they always side up with the buyer.
I bought in the past many not thought over purchases.so had to sell it. Had a few bad experiences and I would never sell something quite expensive ever again...
But thank God,that your lady didn't purchase them and then made accusations and send it back 
That's why when it comes to shoes,even I just tried them and never wore them,I still describe as possible scuffs . But resale market for the seller,is a headache [emoji856] That's why I am very careful with my purchases 
I got tired of losing money and possibility of rude customers 
And after last possible incident,I am not putting anymore things on sale. 
Lady purchased from me NWT gorgeous Pucci gown. I already lost money on this item. I never wore it.
So last Sunday ,the lady sent me a message,asking me to find out from Post office signature confirmation,claiming that she never received the dress. Now ,we are talking ,it was a month later,after I had signature confirmation of delivery.
She claimed that she was out of country 
Now it was extremely confusing to me. Because when she purchased,she said that she needed by the certain day. I shipped right away. So she received it 2 days after purchase. So to me if you out of the country,why don't you ask that someone would look for it. It was so confusing. I sent her signature confirmation. She still was saying,that she doesn't know who signed for it...
I started reading about other ppl experience and find out ,that it is very big possibility that I would have to return money. I was appalled. Thank God ,I haven't heard again,hopefully she found the package.Someone probably misplaced the package. I check her feedbacks . It looks that she bought more than 50 packages in that period,so probably found it
But did made me worry. And evaluate pros and cons of the selling


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Sorry Marilyn for your bad experience.
> It happens and the worst thing is that they always side up with the buyer.
> I bought in the past many not thought over purchases.so had to sell it. Had a few bad experiences and I would never sell something quite expensive ever again...
> But thank God,that your lady didn't purchase them and then made accusations and send it back
> That's why when it comes to shoes,even I just tried them and never wore them,I still describe as possible scuffs . But resale market for the seller,is a headache [emoji856] That's why I am very careful with my purchases
> I got tired of losing money and possibility of rude customers
> And after last possible incident,I am not putting anymore things on sale.
> Lady purchased from me NWT gorgeous Pucci gown. I already lost money on this item. I never wore it.
> So last Sunday ,the lady sent me a message,asking me to find out from Post office signature confirmation,claiming that she never received the dress. Now ,we are talking ,it was a month later,after I had signature confirmation of delivery.
> She claimed that she was out of country
> Now it was extremely confusing to me. Because when she purchased,she said that she needed by the certain day. I shipped right away. So she received it 2 days after purchase. So to me if you out of the country,why don't you ask that someone would look for it. It was so confusing. I sent her signature confirmation. She still was saying,that she doesn't know who signed for it...
> I started reading about other ppl experience and find out ,that it is very big possibility that I would have to return money. I was appalled. Thank God ,I haven't heard again,hopefully she found the package.Someone probably misplaced the package. I check her feedbacks . It looks that she bought more than 50 packages in that period,so probably found it
> But did made me worry. And evaluate pros and cons of the selling


I experienced something very similar! The lady claimed she never got it and was never informed of having to pick up a package, so I had to inquire at her post office and there it was, waiting to be picked up. So that turned out well at least. I also had buyers who asked for refunds, because things didn't fit or they didn't like it, after they bought it. I always offer to take it back, but that wasn't what they were after, they just wanted to pay even less. On the other hand, there are lots of wonderful people out there who are happy to get beautiful clothes for a fraction of the price, write lovely comments and restore some faith back into the resale market. It's just like in real life. 
In the end it teaches us the lesson to only buy what we truly love, and what fits well. Usually I donate what I don't wear anymore. I know a wonderful woman who works for an Organisation supporting the refugees in the area. I've given tons of kids clothes and shoes and toys, bikes and skates and bedding to that organization and the reward is much bigger than a few euros on the resale market. 
Thanks for telling me your story. Now that I've cooled down a bit, I might be able to file that experience under 'another lesson taught'.


----------



## Pishi

Everyone wants a bargain!  It's strange how people become so ruthless when it comes to buying used products.  I don't sell much on eBay, which is the only place I've ever bought or sold.  It's just too much of a hassle over all.  And I don't like dealing with people.  

You've got to wonder about people...if someone throws a tantrum because you want 75 and they want to give you 25...that's just ridiculous.  It reflects so much on that other person.  But it can take a toll on you as a seller.  I really get it.  If someone makes me really mad for their stupid pettiness, generally I wish them a day full of paper cuts, constipation, and losing their keys and/or wallet.  I know, it's a little mean.  But hey...it makes me smile.


----------



## bakeacookie

People really feel so entitled to things nowadays. 

When I sold things on Etsy, I had this blogger send me a message saying she wanted an item of her choice from my shop, and in return, she would rave about my product on her blog. According to her, she had thousands of followers on Instagram and on her blog, so it was an honor and opportunity presented to me.

At the time, my items were priced at $75-100 and made to order. It was a hobby. I politely declined. 

I've had some crazy offers (within 10% of my asking price), with a little memo along the lines saying "well, you obviously don't want it. give it to me. with free shipping of course." Blocked. 

It really was a lesson to buy items we would keep longer and would feel alright giving to those less fortunate when we are done with it. With the few items I have left to sell, my ebay days are dwindling because of the terrible offers and entitled feelings.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Everyone wants a bargain!  It's strange how people become so ruthless when it comes to buying used products.  I don't sell much on eBay, which is the only place I've ever bought or sold.  It's just too much of a hassle over all.  And I don't like dealing with people.
> 
> You've got to wonder about people...if someone throws a tantrum because you want 75 and they want to give you 25...that's just ridiculous.  It reflects so much on that other person.  But it can take a toll on you as a seller.  I really get it.  If someone makes me really mad for their stupid pettiness, generally I wish them a day full of paper cuts, constipation, and losing their keys and/or wallet.  I know, it's a little mean.  But hey...it makes me smile.


You're mean.  I love it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> People really feel so entitled to things nowadays.
> 
> When I sold things on Etsy, I had this blogger send me a message saying she wanted an item of her choice from my shop, and in return, she would rave about my product on her blog. According to her, she had thousands of followers on Instagram and on her blog, so it was an honor and opportunity presented to me.
> 
> At the time, my items were priced at $75-100 and made to order. It was a hobby. I politely declined.
> 
> I've had some crazy offers (within 10% of my asking price), with a little memo along the lines saying "well, you obviously don't want it. give it to me. with free shipping of course." Blocked.
> 
> It really was a lesson to buy items we would keep longer and would feel alright giving to those less fortunate when we are done with it. With the few items I have left to sell, my ebay days are dwindling because of the terrible offers and entitled feelings.


You find them everywhere, but I guess it's worse on the net, because of the alleged anonymity people have. If you're not held responsible, you behave worse. And some show their true self. Greed, stupidity, arrogance. You're right. If we can't handle them, we shouldn't deal with them.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I experienced something very similar! The lady claimed she never got it and was never informed of having to pick up a package, so I had to inquire at her post office and there it was, waiting to be picked up. So that turned out well at least. I also had buyers who asked for refunds, because things didn't fit or they didn't like it, after they bought it. I always offer to take it back, but that wasn't what they were after, they just wanted to pay even less. On the other hand, there are lots of wonderful people out there who are happy to get beautiful clothes for a fraction of the price, write lovely comments and restore some faith back into the resale market. It's just like in real life.
> In the end it teaches us the lesson to only buy what we truly love, and what fits well. Usually I donate what I don't wear anymore. I know a wonderful woman who works for an Organisation supporting the refugees in the area. I've given tons of kids clothes and shoes and toys, bikes and skates and bedding to that organization and the reward is much bigger than a few euros on the resale market.
> Thanks for telling me your story. Now that I've cooled down a bit, I might be able to file that experience under 'another lesson taught'.



Yes it's better donate. I do that too. And very carefully make my purchases. So far,this year,I did very good. I purchased many nice things,mostly Chanel. But it has purpose. I love them and not selling anything from these years purchases. So it's a great step forward,to understanding what I really want/need vs infatuation for a moment [emoji13][emoji12][emoji847][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You find them everywhere, but I guess it's worse on the net, because of the alleged anonymity people have. If you're not held responsible, you behave worse. And some show their true self. Greed, stupidity, arrogance. You're right. If we can't handle them, we shouldn't deal with them.


All of this is so true.


----------



## Marylin

On the up side, I've sold a pair of shoes without any difficulties. They were gone the day they were online and no complaints so far. I have put  a lot of clothes and some shoes on the market, but I think once those are gone I won't need to sell anything for a while. Unless I'm able to loose those last 4 kilos....

I've promised to show you the Max Mara pants I got. In the picture They look too long and my thighs are enormous, I didn't think it was so bad irl. Next time I'll wear a shorter top.


----------



## Pishi

Isn't it weird how pictures make us look...not as good as we feel in real life?  I swear, my DH will take pictures of me and I'm aghast.  I'm like, are you serious, I look that chubbs?!  That being said, I think you look fine and I like the pants. Can you dress them up too, with heels?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> On the up side, I've sold a pair of shoes without any difficulties. They were gone the day they were online and no complaints so far. I have put  a lot of clothes and some shoes on the market, but I think once those are gone I won't need to sell anything for a while. Unless I'm able to loose those last 4 kilos....
> 
> I've promised to show you the Max Mara pants I got. In the picture They look too long and my thighs are enormous, I didn't think it was so bad irl. Next time I'll wear a shorter top.
> View attachment 3759953



You look comfy and fab!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 3758303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is a smart purchase for the cold weather! 2 cm heel, it should be easy to wear for long walks and smart enough for the office!


oh these are great, i love them! I have similar ones but in brown suede and some buckles - really perfect for colder weather



Marylin said:


> I can't help it, but I'm a bit annoyed by the mentality of some people shopping on the resale market.  I'm all for a good deal and we're all trying to get designer items as inexpensive as possible,  but I just got a rant from a lady who wanted to purchase a pair of designer heels that I wore once and am selling online for less than a third of the original price. She wanted to pay 25€ total including the fees. When I declined, she started to post really bad comments on the site, so much so that I had to ask to take the shoes off the site. Am I too sensitive? Or do I just have to accept things like that? I'm not an expert on selling used clothes, but so far my experiences had never been like this.


that totally sucks! Some people are just so impolite and unnecessarily go out of their way to be horrid. It makes me ask WHY? It takes so much energy to be mean! If you don't want to pay that price, then don't, and there's no reason they should feel you would say yes in the first place or else you would have priced it at 25. Agh, some people!



Pishi said:


> Everyone wants a bargain!  It's strange how people become so ruthless when it comes to buying used products.  I don't sell much on eBay, which is the only place I've ever bought or sold.  It's just too much of a hassle over all.  And I don't like dealing with people.
> 
> You've got to wonder about people...if someone throws a tantrum because you want 75 and they want to give you 25...that's just ridiculous.  It reflects so much on that other person.  But it can take a toll on you as a seller.  I really get it.  If someone makes me really mad for their stupid pettiness, generally I wish them a day full of paper cuts, constipation, and losing their keys and/or wallet.  I know, it's a little mean.  But hey...it makes me smile.


ROFLROFLROFL best thing I've read in a while - paper cuts (which are THE WORST) and constipation LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Isn't it weird how pictures make us look...not as good as we feel in real life?  I swear, my DH will take pictures of me and I'm aghast.  I'm like, are you serious, I look that chubbs?!  That being said, I think you look fine and I like the pants. Can you dress them up too, with heels?


I am wearing sandals with heels, but it still look short. The pants don't touch the ground, Im just slouching. (Don't tell my mother...) I'll have my husband take the pic next time. 
You're right, it is funny, how we see ourselves and how others see us. I hate myself on TV!  Same thing with voices. When I started  at the radiostation I didn't like my voice, it sounded so different over the radio than it did to me. I'm of course used to it now, but can't get over my face on camera.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> You look comfy and fab!


Thanks bake. They're really very comfy, who cares if they look like Pyjamas!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> On the up side, I've sold a pair of shoes without any difficulties. They were gone the day they were online and no complaints so far. I have put  a lot of clothes and some shoes on the market, but I think once those are gone I won't need to sell anything for a while. Unless I'm able to loose those last 4 kilos....
> 
> I've promised to show you the Max Mara pants I got. In the picture They look too long and my thighs are enormous, I didn't think it was so bad irl. Next time I'll wear a shorter top.
> View attachment 3759953



To me you look great that's type of pants would look the same on anyone. The only way it would look different if it would be some waist defining top ,but the bottom would still look the same. I don't see nothing wrong.
It's comfortable, and more casual look 
It's great. I like how you styled it . So beachy feeling [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> Isn't it weird how pictures make us look...not as good as we feel in real life?  I swear, my DH will take pictures of me and I'm aghast.  I'm like, are you serious, I look that chubbs?!  That being said, I think you look fine and I like the pants. Can you dress them up too, with heels?



Yes I feel the same way,but only with those phone cameras. I missed regular cameras.i used to love my pictures,but with phone camera,you really have to find a right angle. Otherwise,you feel like omg [emoji44] I need to skip dinner and dessert. And I thought I lost some weight [emoji848][emoji51][emoji30] well clothes feels like I lost,but phone camera forget it[emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I am wearing sandals with heels, but it still look short. The pants don't touch the ground, Im just slouching. (Don't tell my mother...) I'll have my husband take the pic next time.
> You're right, it is funny, how we see ourselves and how others see us. I hate myself on TV!  Same thing with voices. When I started  at the radiostation I didn't like my voice, it sounded so different over the radio than it did to me. I'm of course used to it now, but can't get over my face on camera.



I actually hate phone camera pictures. Really missed the real camera pictures,but I also discovered that I always look great in video,using phone .So I ask my husband make small videos,but no phone pictures. For some reason,my face ,specially eyes somewhere disappears in phone pictures,but in video I love everything [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Here is my easy comfy dressing for today. Taking my hubby to the doctor. But its a big hospital and have Starbucks [emoji12] So coffee day by default. I don't drink coffee too often.
I take my favorite Chanel jacket with me ,because inside it's always freezing Actually all my outfit,including ballerina flats all Chanel[emoji56] These leggings I have for years now,but they still look new and are the most comfortable as well . Doesn't stretched out or anything. Looks like I just purchased And I wear them a lot[emoji12] 




View attachment 3760970
View attachment 3760978

Sorry for so many pictures don't know how to take all in one [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Here is my easy comfy dressing for today. Taking my hubby to the doctor. But its a big hospital and have Starbucks [emoji12] So coffee day by default. I don't drink coffee too often.
> I take my favorite Chanel jacket with me ,because inside it's always freezing Actually all my outfit,including ballerina flats all Chanel[emoji56] These leggings I have for years now,but they still look new and are the most comfortable as well . Doesn't stretched out or anything. Looks like I just purchased And I wear them a lot[emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3760955
> View attachment 3760957
> View attachment 3760959
> View attachment 3760970
> View attachment 3760978
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures don't know how to take all in one [emoji849]


You look fantastic, and I don't see how you could not like your phone pictures! Kind of intimidating to think you look even more beautiful irl. Hope your day goes well, your outfit looks stylish yet comfortable. I actually wouldn't mind spending some time in a coffee shop right now....


----------



## bakeacookie

You all look fantastic and have fabulous tastes! [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look fantastic, and I don't see how you could not like your phone pictures! Kind of intimidating to think you look even more beautiful irl. Hope your day goes well, your outfit looks stylish yet comfortable. I actually wouldn't mind spending some time in a coffee shop right now....



Aww Marilyn you are so kind 
Thank you [emoji120][emoji56]
Coffee day was great the only problem -those tempting Frapuccinos[emoji13] 
But I resisted .I had only coconut milk vanilla latte so it's quite healthy 
Want to keep my palette clean and healthy and keep losing those unwanted pounds [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> You all look fantastic and have fabulous tastes! [emoji4]



Thank you bakeacookie [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## ChangeMe

my wardrobe are black and white with some red, blue and green tops


----------



## TheMrsKwok

girleuro said:


> TheMrsKwok that's why we encourage ladies,on this forum, to make a wishlist
> Have basics and additions.Before you purchase item,try to think how many looks you can make it. Can you dress up and dress down,how it's versatile in your lifestyle/climate ? Can you pair with pieces in your closet
> It's not about how much we purchase.If it's made with purpose and was wanted/wished pieces,then it's ok . You will wear them happily
> That's a learning process.
> I used to make this type of purchases and then or not wear at all or selling. And selling is not a great deal,it's practically always a loss of money.
> So that's why,we are learning from each other to make  better decisions.



Yeah that helps really. I haven't made any Wishlist for so long. Now is a bit of everywhere


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> You all look fantastic and have fabulous tastes! [emoji4]


Bake, you know just what to say, when the camera and the scale say something totally different.


----------



## Marylin

ChangeMe said:


> my wardrobe are black and white with some red, blue and green tops


How come? Does it just happen that you only like these colors or are you deliberately shopping only what goes together? One or the other, it's a great way to keep some restraint to stay within certain colors.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww Marilyn you are so kind
> Thank you [emoji120][emoji56]
> Coffee day was great the only problem -those tempting Frapuccinos[emoji13]
> But I resisted .I had only coconut milk vanilla latte so it's quite healthy
> Want to keep my palette clean and healthy and keep losing those unwanted pounds [emoji12]


I'm with you. I've practically not eaten for a week, only fruit, water, coffee and steamed vegetables, and I haven't lost a single gram! I've slept enough, moved enough, yet my body seems to think there's going to be a major famine and holds on to every single calorie. I don't even think of frappuccinos and don't even remember what chocolate tastes like. Just shows again that I'm not made for any kind of ban!


----------



## bakeacookie

Fruit, water, coffee, and veggies seems like a diet I should be on lol, not you two.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm with you. I've practically not eaten for a week, only fruit, water, coffee and steamed vegetables, and I haven't lost a single gram! I've slept enough, moved enough, yet my body seems to think there's going to be a major famine and holds on to every single calorie. I don't even think of frappuccinos and don't even remember what chocolate tastes like. Just shows again that I'm not made for any kind of ban!



Hm Marilyn,
It could be that you are eating too little. And body feels like you are going in starvation mode,so will keep each pound tightly. 
Also you have to remember that body is very smart. And it takes a while,like breaking point,the line,once you cross ,the weight starts to come off. 
Remember that we don't gain weight in one day,week,or month. So it's the same process to lose weight. It's consistency,but not ban or starving. 
From my experience,sometimes I feel like ok I ate more for whole month,and didn't see any gain,practically was checking weight and how clothes fit every day,and then sudden boom [emoji95] a few pounds. It looks like i gained overnight,but it wasn't ,the problem is that it was reached breaking point,and after that ,weight goes up fast.
The same way it works down
So please [emoji120] don't give up on your goals. But make more like lifestyle,not a diet or ban. Eat more vegetables,take of gluten,but at the same time don't deprive yourself. Eat more fiber foods. And even eating healthy foods,you need still look at the calories,
It's not a main thing,but it is important in order to lose weight. 
Check how many calories,you have been eating normally and start lowering by 500 . If you have busy/physical life style do not go lower than 1000. If you have sedentary lifestyle,you can slowly lower to 700 ,but 700 just for awhile,mostly a month. Once ,you start seeing that weight started going down then keep around 1000,and somedays lower to 700. That's the norm,to see faster results. But mostly Important is consistency 
Also don't always trust the scale 
Try your clothes ,especially the ones who fitted more tightly and see if you see a difference. 
Are you drinking enough water? 
And try to add Raw apple cider vinegar and probiotics 
You can do it,if you want to lose a few 
It's not so hard.Its all mental preparation. And if some days you feel more hungry than others,and feel like eating a piece of cake or a steak,it's ok. Don't be hard on yourself,but my suggestion be good for about a month/until you feel that weight is starting come off,before you allow yourself only indulgence. But indulgence can't be 2-3 days in a row either, but let's say you kept all week,and on the weekend you went out so let yourself have indulgence,but next day lower the usual calories. Let's say skip a meal or something like that 
Oh and breathing exercises also help to speed up metabolism 
Try to make exercises when you can. Breath in and keep your breath for one minute. Also do cleansing breathing. Breath in slowly counting to eight. And then slowly breath out through the mouth,all the way ,until your diaphragm goes inside all the way.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Fruit, water, coffee, and veggies seems like a diet I should be on lol, not you two.



Bakeacookie I think it's a little bit starvation/ban of food [emoji23] It's little bit too much. One week is ok ,but in order to achieve goals,it needs more consistency,more like lifestyle,not a diet
Diets do not work. Don't do it. 
If you are interested in a long time goal,please read my message reply to @Marilyn


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Hm Marilyn,
> It could be that you are eating too little. And body feels like you are going in starvation mode,so will keep each pound tightly.
> Also you have to remember that body is very smart. And it takes a while,like breaking point,the line,once you cross ,the weight starts to come off.
> Remember that we don't gain weight in one day,week,or month. So it's the same process to lose weight. It's consistency,but not ban or starving.
> From my experience,sometimes I feel like ok I ate more for whole month,and didn't see any gain,practically was checking weight and how clothes fit every day,and then sudden boom [emoji95] a few pounds. It looks like i gained overnight,but it wasn't ,the problem is that it was reached breaking point,and after that ,weight goes up fast.
> The same way it works down
> So please [emoji120] don't give up on your goals. But make more like lifestyle,not a diet or ban. Eat more vegetables,take of gluten,but at the same time don't deprive yourself. Eat more fiber foods. And even eating healthy foods,you need still look at the calories,
> It's not a main thing,but it is important in order to lose weight.
> Check how many calories,you have been eating normally and start lowering by 500 . If you have busy/physical life style do not go lower than 1000. If you have sedentary lifestyle,you can slowly lower to 700 ,but 700 just for awhile,mostly a month. Once ,you start seeing that weight started going down then keep around 1000,and somedays lower to 700. That's the norm,to see faster results. But mostly Important is consistency
> Also don't always trust the scale
> Try your clothes ,especially the ones who fitted more tightly and see if you see a difference.
> Are you drinking enough water?
> And try to add Raw apple cider vinegar and probiotics
> You can do it,if you want to lose a few
> It's not so hard.Its all mental preparation. And if some days you feel more hungry than others,and feel like eating a piece of cake or a steak,it's ok. Don't be hard on yourself,but my suggestion be good for about a month/until you feel that weight is starting come off,before you allow yourself only indulgence. But indulgence can't be 2-3 days in a row either, but let's say you kept all week,and on the weekend you went out so let yourself have indulgence,but next day lower the usual calories. Let's say skip a meal or something like that
> Oh and breathing exercises also help to speed up metabolism
> Try to make exercises when you can. Breath in and keep your breath for one minute. Also do cleansing breathing. Breath in slowly counting to eight. And then slowly breath out through the mouth,all the way ,until your diaphragm goes inside all the way.


It's so great to have you on this thread! I understand what you're saying and I know I could eat too little. I'm not eating any sugary fruit, I don't drink juice and don't have any gluten anyways, since my oldest is intolerant. It's really only 3 kilos that I'd like to loose and I know I can do it, because I've lost about 14 in the last two years. It didn't go straight down either. I like the breaking point comparison, it really does work like that. In a few days I will all of a sudden loose a kilo overnight, that's how it usually works.  But it is a bit like I'm starving myself now with no effect. I don't feel bad or weak, I'm quite happy I'm back to my normal self after surgery, so I thought my weight would just constantly go down, but my body is stubborn, always was. It does remember my old shape. Just like it remembers old muscles. I used to do ballet for years and whenever I work out, the first muscles to show are my thighs and calves, which is not what I'm going for.  Thanks for your support, and I will try on my tightest pants and see how they fit.


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm going to take your advice, @girleuro, and be more diligent in my calorie tracking and eating better. 
I easily get caught up in events, so my indulgences are more frequent than they should.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's so great to have you on this thread! I understand what you're saying and I know I could eat too little. I'm not eating any sugary fruit, I don't drink juice and don't have any gluten anyways, since my oldest is intolerant. It's really only 3 kilos that I'd like to loose and I know I can do it, because I've lost about 14 in the last two years. It didn't go straight down either. I like the breaking point comparison, it really does work like that. In a few days I will all of a sudden loose a kilo overnight, that's how it usually works.  But it is a bit like I'm starving myself now with no effect. I don't feel bad or weak, I'm quite happy I'm back to my normal self after surgery, so I thought my weight would just constantly go down, but my body is stubborn, always was. It does remember my old shape. Just like it remembers old muscles. I used to do ballet for years and whenever I work out, the first muscles to show are my thighs and calves, which is not what I'm going for.  Thanks for your support, and I will try on my tightest pants and see how they fit.



Aww Marilyn I am very happy to be here[emoji56]
And wow congrats on your 14 lost what a great job [emoji106] and absolutely so the right way! Bravo [emoji122] [emoji847] Not overnight,but over period of time,it's more guaranteed that you will be able to maintain.
I always encourage my clients to take time ,not to expect sudden results. It's not so hard to lose,it's much harder to maintain. So by losing in reasonable time,it's a great plus
When I met my DH ,he was this big masculine guy! But with WallStreet lifestyle,he gained some weight,that needed to be lost
So I change his eating and under my supervision and creativity,he lost 80 lbs in 5 years. So by the time ,he got sick,with some mysterious disease,he was thin and trim. 
He did gained weight,because of paralysis,but I still keep him on his toes [emoji12] He is losing slowly and of course,once he gets the treatments,he will be moving more,and he will lose 
But you Marilyn,did such a great job! I am sooo happy and impressed by your will power. You are almost there. So all you need is to maintain 
And omg you did ballet [emoji847] 
I love ballet. And absolutely obsessed with ballet inspired clothes! I did little bit,but my dream to go back,once I get some treatments for my injury,I will do ballet all the time! It's such the most beautiful ,graceful exercise for women and specially for aging women  
Awww So proud of you!
All you need to do,it's to add some healthy fat to your clean pallet. Like coconut oil,fish,avocado,nuts,seeds
Just don't overdo it. But you need healthy fat,to burn fat[emoji6] ,especially is good for you is coconut oil. So you can add to the smoothies. Or I just like to take little nib of pure raw unrefined coconut oil. 
Keep up your great work and please update us on those tight fitting pants not anymore [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'm going to take your advice, @girleuro, and be more diligent in my calorie tracking and eating better.
> I easily get caught up in events, so my indulgences are more frequent than they should.



Great bakeacookie! 
Calorie tracking is great thing,but that's not the most important component in losing and more so maintaining healthy/wanted weight 
Calories are still important,even if one is eating healthy or even plant based food
But don't mistake it with energy 
That's the most important particle of weight loss 
It's not how much calories certain food has,but also how much energy you are getting from a particular food
For example let's take slice of bread and an apple 
They have about the same amount of calories,but when it comes to energy,an apple is a fuel of energy
It's going to be digested fast and create energy,now on the other hand bread,will become sugar and will not provide you with fuel of energy It might spike your sugars for a while,but when crash you at the same time and make you sluggish and tired
Now I am not saying,that you should not eat any bread(of course better is gluten free or more grainy less processed is always better) what I am saying,that you want to have balance between foods that give you an energy and others
So if you have more gatherings,my advice would be if it's in the afternoon,fast before that. Maybe drink more veggies less fruit smoothie if you are really hungry. If it's in the evening,keep your day very light 
Mostly with veggies,maybe some steamed or grilled fish. No sugar,no coffee. Lots of water,best lemon one. 
And still try not to overeat at those gatherings. Leave table before you just feel little bit still hungry. Sometimes it takes awhile to feel full. And if you leave being full,when afterwhile ,you will probably find yourself saying omg I can't believe I am so full,too full[emoji6] 
Good luck achieving your goals,and we are here .to support you and help you. If you have any questions,please ask! [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Pishi

Wow, girleuro, what great advice!  I can also relate to all of this.  I finished my Whole30 anti-inflammatory diet about a week ago, and this is my third time doing it.  Each time I learn something different about myself, my relationship to food, and my relationship to my body.  I am trying to be smarter about reintroducing food.  What I learned is that dairy is okay to a point.  So I added back in yogurt, a little cream now and again to create that feeling of luxury.  Gluten is very hard for me -- makes me bloat and feel horrible.  I love pizza though, so I just have to choose wisely when I decide to indulge.  And I love sugar!  Intuitively I know it is not good for me, makes my joints hurt, etc, so I am trying to limit it.  My goal is to be on the W30-ish diet 4 or 5 days a week, with a day or two off in some way (but not going too crazy). This weekend I will try wine again.

Doing the W30 in combination with yoga made me feel wonderful.  The weight would bump just a bit more off after I ran, in the midst of all the yoga.  I'm not running much these days -- too hot.  But that's the combination that works for me.  I cannot starve myself.  I love good fat -- avocados, almond butter, nuts, clarified butter for cooking.  I find if I have enough good fat in my meals, I feel full longer and it works out better. 

My clothes fit better, and I am happier.  That's the long-term goal. 

It's such a struggle, for all of us...


----------



## bakeacookie

Would you all be put off by a branded jacket that's missing the fabric content-care tag and size tag? 

Other than that, it seems to be in good condition. 

And relatively cheap. But possibly no returns.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Would you all be put off by a branded jacket that's missing the fabric content-care tag and size tag?
> 
> Other than that, it seems to be in good condition.
> 
> And relatively cheap. But possibly no returns.



I would not mind if something was missing the care and size tag, if it still had the designer's label. 

I would be more concerned about possibly not being able to return it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Would you all be put off by a branded jacket that's missing the fabric content-care tag and size tag?
> 
> Other than that, it seems to be in good condition.
> 
> And relatively cheap. But possibly no returns.


I agree with Mimmy, that without the size tags it's still ok,  but if you don't have a chance to try it on I wouldn't take it. Where is this from?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Would you all be put off by a branded jacket that's missing the fabric content-care tag and size tag?
> 
> Other than that, it seems to be in good condition.
> 
> And relatively cheap. But possibly no returns.



I would be ok as long as I truly know that it is original and fits me well. 
Where is it from and do you know that particular jacket? 
Before I purchase something online,specially if it's no return,I study well. First I check measurements very well not just from that seller,but also compare with others who sell the same jacket.Let us know more,so we could give you a right advice


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> Wow, girleuro, what great advice!  I can also relate to all of this.  I finished my Whole30 anti-inflammatory diet about a week ago, and this is my third time doing it.  Each time I learn something different about myself, my relationship to food, and my relationship to my body.  I am trying to be smarter about reintroducing food.  What I learned is that dairy is okay to a point.  So I added back in yogurt, a little cream now and again to create that feeling of luxury.  Gluten is very hard for me -- makes me bloat and feel horrible.  I love pizza though, so I just have to choose wisely when I decide to indulge.  And I love sugar!  Intuitively I know it is not good for me, makes my joints hurt, etc, so I am trying to limit it.  My goal is to be on the W30-ish diet 4 or 5 days a week, with a day or two off in some way (but not going too crazy). This weekend I will try wine again.
> 
> Doing the W30 in combination with yoga made me feel wonderful.  The weight would bump just a bit more off after I ran, in the midst of all the yoga.  I'm not running much these days -- too hot.  But that's the combination that works for me.  I cannot starve myself.  I love good fat -- avocados, almond butter, nuts, clarified butter for cooking.  I find if I have enough good fat in my meals, I feel full longer and it works out better.
> 
> My clothes fit better, and I am happier.  That's the long-term goal.
> 
> It's such a struggle, for all of us...



Wow good for you ! Anti-inflammatory diet sounds good! 
But forgive me ,I do not like word diet
I like lifestyle. You want always not just for 30 days keep your pallet as clean as possible. And yes,you don't need gluten,but if you eat Pizza sometimes,it's ok ,just chose good quality one,not overprocesed one. 
When it comes to gluten food and dessert,I always say it has to be gourmet! I don't waist my calories on low quality food[emoji12] 
About diary ,I don't agree with you. Actually we don't need it. Milk never digest. I do support indulging in gourmet cheese sometimes.I do like sometimes with glass of wine,but I like the raw ones,gourmet. 
But youghurt is just sugar. If it's pasteurized,it doesn't have good bacteria anymore. So it's hard to digest
I would suggest fresh made almond milk. Like right now ,its berries time. And every day I absolutely obsessed with my berries mixed with gluten free raw oats ,dash of raw honey and poured over fresh almond milk ,sweeten with dates . It's so good . It's a meal/snack/dessert all in one[emoji847] 
You can make milkshakes as well oh with fresh strawberries is to die for. But not the store bought. That one doesn't taste nothing like real almond milk. 
Also coconut milk. And you could make yoghurt as well ,but I don't do it.
Now if you in US ,there is amazing coconut creamer for coffee by "So delicious "
Believe me with those two,you will not miss cows milk 
Now it's ok to indulge now and then with some great dessert or ice cream with milk. 
You are on the right path for your health and beauty! [emoji106]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I would not mind if something was missing the care and size tag, if it still had the designer's label.
> 
> I would be more concerned about possibly not being able to return it.



It should still have the designer label. 

I get if the size and care tags were annoying, but why would anyone take the designer label off a jacket would be news to me. 



Marylin said:


> I agree with Mimmy, that without the size tags it's still ok,  but if you don't have a chance to try it on I wouldn't take it. Where is this from?



Therealreal lol 



girleuro said:


> I would be ok as long as I truly know that it is original and fits me well.
> Where is it from and do you know that particular jacket?
> Before I purchase something online,specially if it's no return,I study well. First I check measurements very well not just from that seller,but also compare with others who sell the same jacket.Let us know more,so we could give you a right advice



Therealreal. 
I have never tried designer jackets. 
I liked this LV jacket, but it was missing some tags. 

Unfortunately my size is uncommon in the resale market, so it's not easy to find the same or even similar jackets. 

But based on their measurements, it should fit. 

I also never button my blazers/jackets anyway. It makes me look huge up top.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> It should still have the designer label.
> 
> I get if the size and care tags were annoying, but why would anyone take the designer label off a jacket would be news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Therealreal lol
> 
> 
> 
> Therealreal.
> I have never tried designer jackets.
> I liked this LV jacket, but it was missing some tags.
> 
> Unfortunately my size is uncommon in the resale market, so it's not easy to find the same or even similar jackets.
> 
> But based on their measurements, it should fit.
> 
> I also never button my blazers/jackets anyway. It makes me look huge up top.



I have seen some designer item labels cut or marked/stamped in some way, when they are on sale. That is all I was referring to, bake.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It should still have the designer label.
> 
> I get if the size and care tags were annoying, but why would anyone take the designer label off a jacket would be news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Therealreal lol
> 
> 
> 
> Therealreal.
> I have never tried designer jackets.
> I liked this LV jacket, but it was missing some tags.
> 
> Unfortunately my size is uncommon in the resale market, so it's not easy to find the same or even similar jackets.
> 
> But based on their measurements, it should fit.
> 
> I also never button my blazers/jackets anyway. It makes me look huge up top.



That would be fine bakeacookie just make sure that it's original


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I have seen some designer item labels cut or marked/stamped in some way, when they are on sale. That is all I was referring to, bake.



Ohhh! Sorry! [emoji28]
Thought there was someone out there who'd remove all labels for some reason.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> That would be fine bakeacookie just make sure that it's original



I'll have to do it after purchase, as therealreal never shows pictures of any tags. 

But I'm going to let it cool off for a bit. I think I got caught up in the search again.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Ohhh! Sorry! [emoji28]
> Thought there was someone out there who'd remove all labels for some reason.



No problem, bake. Your question just made me think, that's all. [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> No problem, bake. Your question just made me think, that's all. [emoji6]



But you're so right! 

There would be cuts or makes in labels if it was sold in the employee sales. But I don't think the tag is removed completely. 
[emoji848]

But I shall never know unless I buy the jacket. 
I'll stay away from final sale unless the measurements show some allowance for tailoring.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to do it after purchase, as therealreal never shows pictures of any tags.
> 
> But I'm going to let it cool off for a bit. I think I got caught up in the search again.



Bake is that on final sale if not the real real do offer refund 
I had only one experience on that site
I purchased Chanel Skirt but NWT in Pristine condition 
I do 99% of my purchases or NWT or without or even worn a few times,but only in Pristine/Excellent condition 
But measurements were perfect
Skirt had slight odor but I vent it out it's great


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> But you're so right!
> 
> There would be cuts or makes in labels if it was sold in the employee sales. But I don't think the tag is removed completely.
> [emoji848]
> 
> But I shall never know unless I buy the jacket.
> I'll stay away from final sale unless the measurements show some allowance for tailoring.



Bake even new could be altered 
So you would have to go by measurements Be careful if it's final sale


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww Marilyn I am very happy to be here[emoji56]
> And wow congrats on your 14 lost what a great job [emoji106] and absolutely so the right way! Bravo [emoji122] [emoji847] Not overnight,but over period of time,it's more guaranteed that you will be able to maintain.
> I always encourage my clients to take time ,not to expect sudden results. It's not so hard to lose,it's much harder to maintain. So by losing in reasonable time,it's a great plus
> When I met my DH ,he was this big masculine guy! But with WallStreet lifestyle,he gained some weight,that needed to be lost
> So I change his eating and under my supervision and creativity,he lost 80 lbs in 5 years. So by the time ,he got sick,with some mysterious disease,he was thin and trim.
> He did gained weight,because of paralysis,but I still keep him on his toes [emoji12] He is losing slowly and of course,once he gets the treatments,he will be moving more,and he will lose
> But you Marilyn,did such a great job! I am sooo happy and impressed by your will power. You are almost there. So all you need is to maintain
> And omg you did ballet [emoji847]
> I love ballet. And absolutely obsessed with ballet inspired clothes! I did little bit,but my dream to go back,once I get some treatments for my injury,I will do ballet all the time! It's such the most beautiful ,graceful exercise for women and specially for aging women
> Awww So proud of you!
> All you need to do,it's to add some healthy fat to your clean pallet. Like coconut oil,fish,avocado,nuts,seeds
> Just don't overdo it. But you need healthy fat,to burn fat[emoji6] ,especially is good for you is coconut oil. So you can add to the smoothies. Or I just like to take little nib of pure raw unrefined coconut oil.
> Keep up your great work and please update us on those tight fitting pants not anymore [emoji12]


Update. I gained 400 grams overnight. I'm p..sed.
I know it could be water, hormones, some kind of cosmic interference or just some kind of evil spirit that has taken possession of my scale, but I am still not happy! It can't be muscles, I've sat at my desk half the day and spent the rest running errands and doing chores. Most of it by bike like usual, so I moved just as much as I always do. 
I should just not think about it, I know, because I kind of have to catch my body off guard.
I'm not a big fan of almond milk, but I'm not having a lot of milk anyways. I'll try to find some recipes with coconut milk, I'm not a smoothie person really.
Can I ask you about apple cider? How do you use it? Do you just drink it like that or mix it with water?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to do it after purchase, as therealreal never shows pictures of any tags.
> 
> But I'm going to let it cool off for a bit. I think I got caught up in the search again.


If you absolutely have to have it, go for it,  but since you're having doubts already, it might not be true love. You do  sometimes return some of your purchases, so if you don't have that option this time, you really want to think long and hard on this one,


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Update. I gained 400 grams overnight. I'm p..sed.
> I know it could be water, hormones, some kind of cosmic interference or just some kind of evil spirit that has taken possession of my scale, but I am still not happy! It can't be muscles, I've sat at my desk half the day and spent the rest running errands and doing chores. Most of it by bike like usual, so I moved just as much as I always do.
> I should just not think about it, I know, because I kind of have to catch my body off guard.
> I'm not a big fan of almond milk, but I'm not having a lot of milk anyways. I'll try to find some recipes with coconut milk, I'm not a smoothie person really.
> Can I ask you about apple cider? How do you use it? Do you just drink it like that or mix it with water?



Haha [emoji23] you made me laugh are you serious Marilyn,400g ? 
Of course could be anything water probably and is it in the morning or at night? Calm down. If you keeping up with healthy plan,it will body eventually gave up ,and you start loosing those stubborn last ones! 
Are you talking about almond milk store bought? Yuck  
No try to blend yourself 
You are in Europe,so you can get those delicious almonds from Spain
They are true raw and have an amazing flavor Almonds in US,since 2005 are no longer raw,they are irradiated and also they don't have the same flavor They are kind of sweet [emoji849]
So take 1 cup of almonds and 4 cups H2O add maybe 8 dates ,you can add frozen banana or some raw agave to more sweeten blend it and voila [emoji12]
Amazing almond milk
Now you can put in the freezer in shallow dish and make like a snow 
Take half of that put in blender add 2 cups of fresh strawberries and you will get the most delicious milkshake that you ever had.
And believe me,if you don't tell no one even know that it's not regular milk
P.s you don't have to freeze it. You can just cool it down. It's so amazing 
You can also make with cacao for chocolate milk or milkshake 
Oh it's such goodness and it's so easy to make Your all family,will enjoy [emoji4] 
About Apple cider vinegar. You want the one which has motherhood/good bacteria 
I like to be creative with it
I pour cap of vinegar or more  in about 1L bottle. I pour less than half of spring water ,add a few packs of Stevia and carefully fill it up with seltzer water
So I get a nice sparkling non boring drink
Something similar like Kombucha [emoji847]
But you can drink as shot glass ,but it's sour [emoji854] or just mix with regular water ,but making sparkly and healthy like soda type off [emoji849] it's more fun and you will be more willing to continue [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> If you absolutely have to have it, go for it,  but since you're having doubts already, it might not be true love. You do  sometimes return some of your purchases, so if you don't have that option this time, you really want to think long and hard on this one,



Yep don't rush just because it's a good price . The markets are full of items. Think carefully and don't make your first purchase from resale unpleasant 
Have you seen how these jackets are even if it's smaller size? Is it runway? Can you find somewhere on internet how it looks. I examine my purchases very carefully. I mostly by Chanel,so I do find runway looks or some other seller pictures. Like you said you don't even care that jacket needs to be closed,so it's easier not to make mistake. So your concern would be fit in shoulders.Thats a must. Because it's expensive alteration. It's easier to take in or out in other areas,but shoulders not . Also is the cut flattering on you and one more jacket length that's another criteria that is important 
So check carefully,do not rush


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Haha [emoji23] you made me laugh are you serious Marilyn,400g ?
> Of course could be anything water probably and is it in the morning or at night? Calm down. If you keeping up with healthy plan,it will body eventually gave up ,and you start loosing those stubborn last ones!
> Are you talking about almond milk store bought? Yuck
> No try to blend yourself
> You are in Europe,so you can get those delicious almonds from Spain
> They are true raw and have an amazing flavor Almonds in US,since 2005 are no longer raw,they are irradiated and also they don't have the same flavor They are kind of sweet [emoji849]
> So take 1 cup of almonds and 4 cups H2O add maybe 8 dates ,you can add frozen banana or some raw agave to more sweeten blend it and voila [emoji12]
> Amazing almond milk
> Now you can put in the freezer in shallow dish and make like a snow
> Take half of that put in blender add 2 cups of fresh strawberries and you will get the most delicious milkshake that you ever had.
> And believe me,if you don't tell no one even know that it's not regular milk
> P.s you don't have to freeze it. You can just cool it down. It's so amazing
> You can also make with cacao for chocolate milk or milkshake
> Oh it's such goodness and it's so easy to make Your all family,will enjoy [emoji4]
> About Apple cider vinegar. You want the one which has motherhood/good bacteria
> I like to be creative with it
> I pour cap of vinegar or more  in about 1L bottle. I pour less than half of spring water ,add a few packs of Stevia and carefully fill it up with seltzer water
> So I get a nice sparkling non boring drink
> Something similar like Kombucha [emoji847]
> But you can drink as shot glass ,but it's sour [emoji854] or just mix with regular water ,but making sparkly and healthy like soda type off [emoji849] it's more fun and you will be more willing to continue [emoji6]


You make almond milk sound delicious! I seriously will go and buy all the ingredients in Monday! (Stores are closed on sundays, as you know) thank you so much for your advice! I will also try out the apple vinegar, maybe with still water? I like that a bit better.  Thanks again for taking the time. I know this thread is not about nutrition, but we do need to stay slim to shop our wardrobes, right.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You make almond milk sound delicious! I seriously will go and buy all the ingredients in Monday! (Stores are closed on sundays, as you know) thank you so much for your advice! I will also try out the apple vinegar, maybe with still water? I like that a bit better.  Thanks again for taking the time. I know this thread is not about nutrition, but we do need to stay slim to shop our wardrobes, right.



Haha I just was thinking the same[emoji51] 
You are most welcome.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Yep don't rush just because it's a good price . The markets are full of items. Think carefully and don't make your first purchase from resale unpleasant
> Have you seen how these jackets are even if it's smaller size? Is it runway? Can you find somewhere on internet how it looks. I examine my purchases very carefully. I mostly by Chanel,so I do find runway looks or some other seller pictures. Like you said you don't even care that jacket needs to be closed,so it's easier not to make mistake. So your concern would be fit in shoulders.Thats a must. Because it's expensive alteration. It's easier to take in or out in other areas,but shoulders not . Also is the cut flattering on you and one more jacket length that's another criteria that is important
> So check carefully,do not rush



Sometimes they don't have the year or season it came out in, so it's harder to find. 
I'll try to find the pictures to see how they look. 

Gotta measure my shoulders! 



Marylin said:


> If you absolutely have to have it, go for it,  but since you're having doubts already, it might not be true love. You do  sometimes return some of your purchases, so if you don't have that option this time, you really want to think long and hard on this one,



You are so right. Lately I've been returning things because I change my mind, or it wasn't right to begin with. 

I have to make sure I love it. 



girleuro said:


> Bake even new could be altered
> So you would have to go by measurements Be careful if it's final sale



I'll go by measurements then. And pick one in better condition. There's plenty out there, I can find the one that's right for me. 


Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> You make almond milk sound delicious! I seriously will go and buy all the ingredients in Monday! (Stores are closed on sundays, as you know) thank you so much for your advice! I will also try out the apple vinegar, maybe with still water? I like that a bit better.  Thanks again for taking the time. I know this thread is not about nutrition, but we do need to stay slim to shop our wardrobes, right.



So I love homemade almond milk, and I make it weekly.  I soak my raw almonds over night, and don't add any sweetener.  Marilyn, if you do try, I would suggest buying a nut milk bag from Amazon.  Not sure if you can get it over there, but it makes the straining process much much easier.  

@girleuro, you make strong points about dairy.  I don't eat too much of it, but it was nice to have it as an option.  I am going to make your raw oats...I have some strawberries in the house.  Sounds like a good lunch to me!  I also make a lot of soups at home.  I have a dairy-free cashew cauliflower soup that is really good.  I use home made chicken stock instead of veg stock.  I do agree with your "lifestyle" vs "diet" thought.  I am really trying to be thoughtful over the long-term now, instead of just for 30 days, which is not really useful.


----------



## Pishi

On the topic of clothes, I came across these Commando bodysuits at Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/command...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/command...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK

I couldn't help it...I bought both.  The one  with the cutout shoulders is an especially lovely and cost-effective way to dress up an outfit.  I also bought a tank top for $11 from J.Crew.  So...I'm done with shopping for now.  We actually rented out our house (thank the universe!), and we move to temporary housing in August while our new house is constructed (finished in Nov).  No more non-necessary spending for me!  Very much time to shop in my wardrobe.  The interesting thing will be choosing what to pack from Aug through Nov, which should include a change in seasons here in Houston.  That will be a challenge.  Obviously Stylebook could help, if I had actually populated it with my wardrobe...


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> So I love homemade almond milk, and I make it weekly.  I soak my raw almonds over night, and don't add any sweetener.  Marilyn, if you do try, I would suggest buying a nut milk bag from Amazon.  Not sure if you can get it over there, but it makes the straining process much much easier.
> 
> @girleuro, you make strong points about dairy.  I don't eat too much of it, but it was nice to have it as an option.  I am going to make your raw oats...I have some strawberries in the house.  Sounds like a good lunch to me!  I also make a lot of soups at home.  I have a dairy-free cashew cauliflower soup that is really good.  I use home made chicken stock instead of veg stock.  I do agree with your "lifestyle" vs "diet" thought.  I am really trying to be thoughtful over the long-term now, instead of just for 30 days, which is not really useful.



That's great! I don't do too many fancy raw dishes anymore. My hands are full with my husband's paralysis and after 2 back to back injuries,I try not to stand long time. I used to do all raw vegan dishes for my business (raw burgess,lasagna,etc...)
I still do desserts but only for one restaurant only. I used to make ice cream bars,covered in chocolate. I sold a lot of them a few years back. But it's such a hard and extensive work. Ppl still asking me,but I just can sacrifice my health 
I do not strain my almond milk. It's not really necessary. Vitamix blends very well. I used to have Blendtec and used to strain ,but it's way too much work 
I do soak my nuts,but not all the time. Almonds from Spain are raw,but US almonds are not anymore 
Cauliflower soup is my favorite too. Although haven't made long time . But I do raw. The most my favorite dish 
Is raw beets raviolis With tarragon cashew cheese in between. I could eat them every day. I guess my Chef, which I will be able to hire soon ,will have full hands with me. No short cuts with me. I am very well rounded in all culinary areas.... 
let me know how you like my absolutely favorite strawberry and various berries soup. I love to add wild blueberries as well.I rarely find great tasting blueberries,here in US so I use frozen Wymans wild blueberries .They taste good. The regular frozen blueberries are yucks [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> On the topic of clothes, I came across these Commando bodysuits at Nordstrom:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/command...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/command...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK
> 
> I couldn't help it...I bought both.  The one  with the cutout shoulders is an especially lovely and cost-effective way to dress up an outfit.  I also bought a tank top for $11 from J.Crew.  So...I'm done with shopping for now.  We actually rented out our house (thank the universe!), and we move to temporary housing in August while our new house is constructed (finished in Nov).  No more non-necessary spending for me!  Very much time to shop in my wardrobe.  The interesting thing will be choosing what to pack from Aug through Nov, which should include a change in seasons here in Houston.  That will be a challenge.  Obviously Stylebook could help, if I had actually populated it with my wardrobe...



Yay [emoji4] finally you rented how great! Congrats ! Now you can relax
Oh and the bodysuits are nice ,especially the cold shoulder one. It's such a versatile piece .I love Wolford ones. Some of them has such a nice gloss to them. 
Congrats on your purchases![emoji106]


----------



## girleuro

@Marilyn I just realized ,that we haven't seen your new Gabrielle bag [emoji161] in action [emoji848] [emoji12] 
And thank you very much for enabling me,[emoji30][emoji51]now I started quite becoming obsessed with Gabrielle bag. I want different one I want beige and black backpack . I am not ready nor I looked for one yet,but I will be able very soon. It showed up one on Ebay.It was  cheaper than originally priced,so it's gone very quickly. Not sure how hard to find one. So we will see. The point is that I loved only flaps so how come I am lusting now for this one[emoji848][emoji849][emoji854] So have you wore yours already? And I am waiting how you liked fresh made almond milk?


----------



## bakeacookie

Do you just wear a bodysuit like any top?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Do you just wear a bodysuit like any top?



Yes I do .With jeans and skirts actually I like also to dress down more fancy skirt with bodysuit. Here is a little pic


----------



## Pishi

bakeacookie said:


> Do you just wear a bodysuit like any top?


Yes, that's my plan.  I tried it with a less fitted skirt.  It provided some balance with the ultra fitted top.  The Commando version material is not that thick, so it could be layered under sweaters, etc in cooler months.


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> On the topic of clothes, I came across these Commando bodysuits at Nordstrom:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/command...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/command...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK
> 
> I couldn't help it...I bought both.  The one  with the cutout shoulders is an especially lovely and cost-effective way to dress up an outfit.  I also bought a tank top for $11 from J.Crew.  So...I'm done with shopping for now.  We actually rented out our house (thank the universe!), and we move to temporary housing in August while our new house is constructed (finished in Nov).  No more non-necessary spending for me!  Very much time to shop in my wardrobe.  The interesting thing will be choosing what to pack from Aug through Nov, which should include a change in seasons here in Houston.  That will be a challenge.  Obviously Stylebook could help, if I had actually populated it with my wardrobe...


Congrats on renting the house! And how exciting to build your own. You will finally have all the space you need for your clothes and then shop your wardrobe like a Pro!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> @Marilyn I just realized ,that we haven't seen your new Gabrielle bag [emoji161] in action [emoji848] [emoji12]
> And thank you very much for enabling me,[emoji30][emoji51]now I started quite becoming obsessed with Gabrielle bag. I want different one I want beige and black backpack . I am not ready nor I looked for one yet,but I will be able very soon. It showed up one on Ebay.It was  cheaper than originally priced,so it's gone very quickly. Not sure how hard to find one. So we will see. The point is that I loved only flaps so how come I am lusting now for this one[emoji848][emoji849][emoji854] So have you wore yours already? And I am waiting how you liked fresh made almond milk?


Did not mean to enable you, and no, I haven't worn it yet. For some reason it doesn't feel like a hot weather bag, more fall I would say. I need to get a lot of use out of my summer bags right now. 
I haven't had the time to do any almond milk, since I've been back at work since Thursday and it went pretty much non stop. My husband bought some at the organic store today and coconut milk as well. I told him about how well you're feeding your husband and now he wants to know all the secrets of loosing weight in a healthy way. Same thing, used to be an athlete, now doing business trips all the time. Not healthy! I promised I'll look into it,  ut he needs to follow my advice, we'll see...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yes I do .With jeans and skirts actually I like also to dress down more fancy skirt with bodysuit. Here is a little pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766098
> View attachment 3766102


You look so pretty with the skirt and the beret!


----------



## Pishi

Marylin said:


> Congrats on renting the house! And how exciting to build your own. You will finally have all the space you need for your clothes and then shop your wardrobe like a Pro!


It's super exciting.  And the best thing is...we'll be closer to the "action".  So actually using the nice stuff in my wardrobe will be easier.  I am just relieved this stage is over. What to do with the house in one or two years is another problem, for another time in the future.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Did not mean to enable you, and no, I haven't worn it yet. For some reason it doesn't feel like a hot weather bag, more fall I would say. I need to get a lot of use out of my summer bags right now.
> I haven't had the time to do any almond milk, since I've been back at work since Thursday and it went pretty much non stop. My husband bought some at the organic store today and coconut milk as well. I told him about how well you're feeding your husband and now he wants to know all the secrets of loosing weight in a healthy way. Same thing, used to be an athlete, now doing business trips all the time. Not healthy! I promised I'll look into it,  ut he needs to follow my advice, we'll see...



I guess when I am living for the last 17 years now in the never ending summer place,I forgot that there is summer bags and others[emoji12][emoji51] 
I am happy that you keep enabling me [emoji13] At least I am getting out of my comfort zone [emoji854] first sequins that I am in million years wasn't thinking to include in my wardrobe and now liking different bag than flap one [emoji847] 
And slouchy pants 
Hmm what next [emoji51]
Good for him. It's wonderful that he want to change. Don't kill his hope, please encourage him. I know it's not easy for him,constantly traveling. But he still can make better choices. It's baby steps. ....
And It's going to be so easier on you.He will start eating your way and your son's way. So eventually you will be able to cook just one meal,instead for everyone separately [emoji847] [emoji122]
I love that my hubby succumbs to everything I say he should eat.
Otherwise I would not be a happy camper[emoji849] i do eat similar to him,less starch . 
I figured that you back to work and very busy,since you had that default vacay 
Give your sons assignment to get all products needed and they could also make it,just give them instructions,they might surprise you[emoji13] 
And we will wait patiently for the update on project--almond milk [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look so pretty with the skirt and the beret!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji4] 
I love berets,well I love all the things,that I can put on my head or in my hair [emoji13] I haven't worn yet my last one,the sequin beret,from this year collection. Can't wait to wear . [emoji12] but it's quite hot right now. I supposed to go to Europe/home next month.Not sure how I will survive the different weather.I am so used to hot Florida weather


----------



## eggtartapproved

@pishin great additions. They'll be great staples for a variety of looks and layering options!


----------



## girleuro

My outfit for today going out with my hubby. My new sequins beret All Chanel love to mix different years and/or seasons [emoji4]



View attachment 3772040


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> My outfit for today going out with my hubby. My new sequins beret All Chanel love to mix different years and/or seasons [emoji4]
> View attachment 3772023
> View attachment 3772024
> View attachment 3772025
> View attachment 3772040


Super cute! I like how you tuned down  the rest of the outfit. Makes the sequins sparkle even more! Have fun!


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro. I do not like almond milk. I know that now. I like coconut milk a lot though and am debating, whether there's a way to make lattes or cappuccinos with it. I made a chia seed coconut milk dessert with fresh fruit that was gone in seconds. I wanted to take a pic first, but the boys had the rest while I wasn't looking. Which is fine.
Hubby loves almond milk from one organic store, so he's happy too. So now I have to make space in the fridge for reg. Milk, coconut and almond milk.
Thank you so much for the suggestions.eventually the regular milk will not have to be bought any more.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think you can make lattes and coconut milk cappuccinos. Starbucks does it, I think.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marylin said:


> @girleuro. I do not like almond milk. I know that now. I like coconut milk a lot though and am debating, whether there's a way to make lattes or cappuccinos with it. I made a chia seed coconut milk dessert with fresh fruit that was gone in seconds. I wanted to take a pic first, but the boys had the rest while I wasn't looking. Which is fine.
> Hubby loves almond milk from one organic store, so he's happy too. So now I have to make space in the fridge for reg. Milk, coconut and almond milk.
> Thank you so much for the suggestions.eventually the regular milk will not have to be bought any more.



Have you tried oat milk? I love making oat milk lattes!
It acts the same as regular milk in my milk foamer machine! 

This one is my favourite:


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I think you can make lattes and coconut milk cappuccinos. Starbucks does it, I think.


I will try it then, thanks bake!


----------



## Marylin

Sophie-Rose said:


> Have you tried oat milk? I love making oat milk lattes!
> It acts the same as regular milk in my milk foamer machine!
> 
> This one is my favourite:
> View attachment 3772097


Sophie-Rose, thank you for taking the time to think of this! I've never tried it, don't know if we have this brand here,  but I've seen other brands. Can you taste a difference?


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> My outfit for today going out with my hubby. My new sequins beret All Chanel love to mix different years and/or seasons [emoji4]
> View attachment 3772023
> View attachment 3772024
> View attachment 3772025
> View attachment 3772040



This is a really lovely look, girleuro! I love your styling with this sequin beret! [emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Super cute! I like how you tuned down  the rest of the outfit. Makes the sequins sparkle even more! Have fun!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji4] we had wonderful day in Boca Raton Mizner Park. So peaceful.great restaurants. [emoji120][emoji56] Thank God no rain.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro. I do not like almond milk. I know that now. I like coconut milk a lot though and am debating, whether there's a way to make lattes or cappuccinos with it. I made a chia seed coconut milk dessert with fresh fruit that was gone in seconds. I wanted to take a pic first, but the boys had the rest while I wasn't looking. Which is fine.
> Hubby loves almond milk from one organic store, so he's happy too. So now I have to make space in the fridge for reg. Milk, coconut and almond milk.
> Thank you so much for the suggestions.eventually the regular milk will not have to be bought any more.



Oh no [emoji30] have you tried freshmade? 
Store bought can't be judged I do not like store bought. I would not like almond milk at all judging by store bought. [emoji854]
Coconut milk is good too[emoji106] You could try to make lattes it should work 
Oh chia dessert sounds amazing,right into my alley [emoji13] i love to make with cranberries. It reminds me that unhealthy cranberry pudding version traditional dessert on Christmas 
I also love to make coconut whip cream
All you need coconut milk in the can. Put in the refrigerator in colder place for a few days. So once you open it. You could scoop out the cream from the top and leave the liquid for something else. I use coconut palm sugar powder ,which I get by blending it in coffee maker. And pour over and use electrical mixer and voila. You will love it [emoji7] Also there is amazing coconut creamer for the coffee. It's from company So Delicious 
I am not sure if you can find in Germany 

I love they are so light and very nutritious,but low in calories. Great choice for whole family! Your boys know good thing when they see one. It looks that your whole family is on the great path! [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Sophie-Rose said:


> Have you tried oat milk? I love making oat milk lattes!
> It acts the same as regular milk in my milk foamer machine!
> 
> This one is my favourite:
> View attachment 3772097



Interesting I haven't seen it .I wonder how processed could be. If I blend raw oats with water I don't think I could get oat milk not sure. [emoji848][emoji849]Is it gluten free?


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> This is a really lovely look, girleuro! I love your styling with this sequin beret! [emoji173]️



Thank you so much Mimmy [emoji173]️ I Love to dress sequins down otherwise I might feel like 80's ,[emoji849][emoji854]which was the reason why I never wanted to have any sequins in my closet,until we all saw and started discussion about Marilyn sequin skirt.[emoji13]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Interesting I haven't seen it .I wonder how processed could be. If I blend raw oats with water I don't think I could get oat milk not sure. [emoji848][emoji849]Is it gluten free?


It's not Gluten Free per se. Even the specialists aren't sure about it, but if you're not allergic you should be fine. I'm not so fond of oats, I tend to get bloated by them. I mix a little bit with nuts and fruit, no milk though and that makes for a great breakfast.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji4] we had wonderful day in Boca Raton Mizner Park. So peaceful.great restaurants. [emoji120][emoji56] Thank God no rain.


What did you get?  Don't tell me you went to that great mall and came hom empty handed...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's not Gluten Free per se. Even the specialists aren't sure about it, but if you're not allergic you should be fine. I'm not so fond of oats, I tend to get bloated by them. I mix a little bit with nuts and fruit, no milk though and that makes for a great breakfast.



I just can't imagine how they make oat milk. So maybe it's over processed like soy milk. I am not excited with any store bought milks ,well maybe coconut 
But I prefer make my own so its truly nutritious ,because anything you buy in the store,it's going to be pasteurized,so no nutrients left[emoji19]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What did you get?  Don't tell me you went to that great mall and came hom empty handed...



Haha [emoji23] Marilyn,It was a day of relaxation and coffee and dinner and planning ,no shopping [emoji854] I am preparing soon hopefully in a few weeks go to Europe,well actually visit my family and then my hubby is coming later,not so sure where in Europe yet,so we will enjoy some Europe together,after my visit/vacation. So it's a lot of shopping needs to be done and other preparations 
Hopefully I can start soon.I really wanted to go home while it's warm,so I could enjoy my family and my country,which I haven't seen more than decade [emoji854] 
Looking at weather temperatures right now,I see that is getting colder,well at least for me ,so used to that Florida warm weather [emoji846] So I am so stressed I think I need jackets,hopefully I still can explore Chanel Cosmopolite collection,if it's not sold out[emoji848][emoji30] I think that would be great for Lithuanian weather.
I still hope to swim in my Baltic Sea 
But if I can't leave in the first part of August,then I don't think I will be able to enjoy Baltic Sea and resorts [emoji19] 
Oh well praying [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Haha [emoji23] Marilyn,It was a day of relaxation and coffee and dinner and planning ,no shopping [emoji854] I am preparing soon hopefully in a few weeks go to Europe,well actually visit my family and then my hubby is coming later,not so sure where in Europe yet,so we will enjoy some Europe together,after my visit/vacation. So it's a lot of shopping needs to be done and other preparations
> Hopefully I can start soon.I really wanted to go home while it's warm,so I could enjoy my family and my country,which I haven't seen more than decade [emoji854]
> Looking at weather temperatures right now,I see that is getting colder,well at least for me ,so used to that Florida warm weather [emoji846] So I am so stressed I think I need jackets,hopefully I still can explore Chanel Cosmopolite collection,if it's not sold out[emoji848][emoji30] I think that would be great for Lithuanian weather.
> I still hope to swim in my Baltic Sea
> But if I can't leave in the first part of August,then I don't think I will be able to enjoy Baltic Sea and resorts [emoji19]
> Oh well praying [emoji120][emoji56]


We're having a week of rain, very cold weather and flooding. It should improve by Saturday. Hopefully.  But I think the very hot days are over. Once it's mid august it's usually fall weather, still very nice, but not swimming in the lake hot. Unless you go further south. But you know all this and you will definitely need some jackets..


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> We're having a week of rain, very cold weather and flooding. It should improve by Saturday. Hopefully.  But I think the very hot days are over. Once it's mid august it's usually fall weather, still very nice, but not swimming in the lake hot. Unless you go further south. But you know all this and you will definitely need some jackets..



Oh no rain is the worst! [emoji30] we have here,in Florida crazy rains,but the difference is it's warm ,not wet and cold feet like in Europe. I do remember those bad days,but still very confused about the clothes I am going need. Do I need to take boots [emoji848][emoji849]not happy I will have to take too many clothes. Warm,cool and cold weather ready. I am so used to this warm climate,so not sure at all how cold I will get. [emoji30][emoji23][emoji19]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh no rain is the worst! [emoji30] we have here,in Florida crazy rains,but the difference is it's warm ,not wet and cold feet like in Europe. I do remember those bad days,but still very confused about the clothes I am going need. Do I need to take boots [emoji848][emoji849]not happy I will have to take too many clothes. Warm,cool and cold weather ready. I am so used to this warm climate,so not sure at all how cold I will get. [emoji30][emoji23][emoji19]


It really depends on when you're leaving. Definitely take some closed shoes you don't mind getting wet and some kind of rain coat. You won't need a warm coat if you have a sweater and scarf and jeans or warmer pants. And there's always stores, right?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It really depends on when you're leaving. Definitely take some closed shoes you don't mind getting wet and some kind of rain coat. You won't need a warm coat if you have a sweater and scarf and jeans or warmer pants. And there's always stores, right?



Thank you Marilyn [emoji120] reminding me how miserable Europe weather could be[emoji23] it's more things to shop[emoji12] I don't have rain coat,and I think I will take some pumps,which I need to purchase and OTK boots They are not warm,but definitely brings style [emoji13]and might need to entertain Chanel light coat from Cosmopolite collection as well. I supposed to leave no later than second part of August...
And You know I Chanel kind of girl,and I don't think Lithuania has boutique yet.[emoji19] That's why I already told my hubby,that I think I need to make stop in Paris,for a day or two,since I don't think I can get everything I want from Cosmopolite collection,because it's probably sold out. And I don't know how in Europe,here you have to reserve everything in advance,so not sure how my shopping is going to be. [emoji848][emoji849][emoji854]
Anyhow I still so excited. It feels like Christmas are coming early [emoji847]


----------



## Mimmy

@girleuro How exciting that you are planning a trip to Europe. Packing for an international trip is always a challenge for me. Like @Marylin has said though, if you need something, there is always shopping! [emoji162] [emoji151] [emoji156]

How is everyone doing with their budgets/shopping? I have added just a few items recently, but not anything very expensive. I have been busy with work, and have actually been reading for pleasure, something I used to do a lot of. [emoji433] Fortunately reading is much less expensive than shopping. [emoji6]

I do plan to go shopping today though, as I finally have some down time.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro How exciting that you are planning a trip to Europe. Packing for an international trip is always a challenge for me. Like @Marylin has said though, if you need something, there is always shopping! [emoji162] [emoji151] [emoji156]
> 
> How is everyone doing with their budgets/shopping? I have added just a few items recently, but not anything very expensive. I have been busy with work, and have actually been reading for pleasure, something I used to do a lot of. [emoji433] Fortunately reading is much less expensive than shopping. [emoji6]
> 
> I do plan to go shopping today though, as I finally have some down time.


Other than the two sales finds at the beginning of the month, nothing else went into my closet. I'll try to get more of my favorite underwear in the final sales tomorrow. I've been working a lot and been busy with the last days of school for the boys. We're  having a busy time, preparing for my husband and oldest son to go to the US for the rest of the year. I'll get their place ready mid august and come back for the youngest to go back to school, so there won't be much time for shopping then either. 
Let us see what you get!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji120] reminding me how miserable Europe weather could be[emoji23] it's more things to shop[emoji12] I don't have rain coat,and I think I will take some pumps,which I need to purchase and OTK boots They are not warm,but definitely brings style [emoji13]and might need to entertain Chanel light coat from Cosmopolite collection as well. I supposed to leave no later than second part of August...
> And You know I Chanel kind of girl,and I don't think Lithuania has boutique yet.[emoji19] That's why I already told my hubby,that I think I need to make stop in Paris,for a day or two,since I don't think I can get everything I want from Cosmopolite collection,because it's probably sold out. And I don't know how in Europe,here you have to reserve everything in advance,so not sure how my shopping is going to be. [emoji848][emoji849][emoji854]
> Anyhow I still so excited. It feels like Christmas are coming early [emoji847]


If you have the time you might want to consider a stop over in Berlin. The KaDeWe boutique is great and SAs are incredibly nice. Also, they have a different selection in stock, you might find what you can't get in Paris. Plus, you'll get prepared for the weather and can get every designer you can think of. Fall fashion will be out by then.


----------



## Marylin

I'm working hard to shop my closet and wear items I barely reach for. I usually put everything I want to wear more often on a list and into the last day on the Stylebook calendar. Then I take things of the list when I wear them. The goal is, to empty that list by the end of the month. I've done ok, there're still two skirts on it, but it was just too cold and rainy last week to wear them. So they go over into august. Two things I had the list were this Kenzo shirt and Prada cardigan. Loved this outfit and it kind of happened coincidentally.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I'm working hard to shop my closet and wear items I barely reach for. I usually put everything I want to wear more often on a list and into the last day on the Stylebook calendar. Then I take things of the list when I wear them. The goal is, to empty that list by the end of the month. I've done ok, there're still two skirts on it, but it was just too cold and rainy last week to wear them. So they go over into august. Two things I had the list were this Kenzo shirt and Prada cardigan. Loved this outfit and it kind of happened coincidentally.
> View attachment 3778513



Love that tee!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I'm working hard to shop my closet and wear items I barely reach for. I usually put everything I want to wear more often on a list and into the last day on the Stylebook calendar. Then I take things of the list when I wear them. The goal is, to empty that list by the end of the month. I've done ok, there're still two skirts on it, but it was just too cold and rainy last week to wear them. So they go over into august. Two things I had the list were this Kenzo shirt and Prada cardigan. Loved this outfit and it kind of happened coincidentally.
> View attachment 3778513



I love this outfit too, Marylin! Sometimes the ones we just happen upon, work out the best! [emoji171]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Other than the two sales finds at the beginning of the month, nothing else went into my closet. I'll try to get more of my favorite underwear in the final sales tomorrow. I've been working a lot and been busy with the last days of school for the boys. We're  having a busy time, preparing for my husband and oldest son to go to the US for the rest of the year. I'll get their place ready mid august and come back for the youngest to go back to school, so there won't be much time for shopping then either.
> Let us see what you get!



Wow Marilyn how exciting for your son. I guess after you take care of them,it will be your quiet time for shopping [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> If you have the time you might want to consider a stop over in Berlin. The KaDeWe boutique is great and SAs are incredibly nice. Also, they have a different selection in stock, you might find what you can't get in Paris. Plus, you'll get prepared for the weather and can get every designer you can think of. Fall fashion will be out by then.



Thank you Marilyn[emoji173]️,I definitely will,but unfortunately I think that I will be in Germany after my visit home [emoji19],because my hubby planning to come to Germany. But I am still excited [emoji4] I heard that I can find more variety of shoes for my big feet. Even Chanel trainers in size 43 I didn't know that they make bigger than 42 [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm working hard to shop my closet and wear items I barely reach for. I usually put everything I want to wear more often on a list and into the last day on the Stylebook calendar. Then I take things of the list when I wear them. The goal is, to empty that list by the end of the month. I've done ok, there're still two skirts on it, but it was just too cold and rainy last week to wear them. So they go over into august. Two things I had the list were this Kenzo shirt and Prada cardigan. Loved this outfit and it kind of happened coincidentally.
> View attachment 3778513



I love Marilyn your casual but at the same time stylish outfit [emoji4] And that purple in the t-shirt so well goes with your cardigan. And I love purple. It's another great color! Royalty ,money and success color [emoji383] [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro How exciting that you are planning a trip to Europe. Packing for an international trip is always a challenge for me. Like @Marylin has said though, if you need something, there is always shopping! [emoji162] [emoji151] [emoji156]
> 
> How is everyone doing with their budgets/shopping? I have added just a few items recently, but not anything very expensive. I have been busy with work, and have actually been reading for pleasure, something I used to do a lot of. [emoji433] Fortunately reading is much less expensive than shopping. [emoji6]
> 
> I do plan to go shopping today though, as I finally have some down time.



I know Mimmy,we are such Florida spoiled ones,that is challenging to go to countries,where there are 4 seasons and especially in not summer months. I feel like I need almost 4 seasons clothes,because in August and sometimes in September,could be still hot,but then it could be cool or cold evenings and if I still there  in October,could be almost winter weather. So confusing. Need too many luggages ,and to add all gifts,that I am planning to purchase for family,it's like i need a mule ,to carry all of that[emoji13][emoji849]
What a great hobby you find. Reading is such a great distraction from Shopping. It's such a great food for your soul and mind,almost like meditation. I don't read too much anymore,mostly I do some nutrition books...I used to read a lot. It's kind of like shopping,very addictive. [emoji12]
Glad that you still were able to plan a shopping day [emoji12]Let's see what you got. Waiting for pics[emoji847]


----------



## Mimmy

@girleuro I agree that we are somewhat spoiled living in Florida. I am looking forward to seeing some of the outfits that you decide to pack for your trip to Europe. 

I bought a couple of small gifts yesterday, and a pair of Marc Jacobs sunglasses I found on sale for about $17. 

Here they are. https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1501286194-912810-jpg.3778798/
Sunglasses are on my "do not buy" list, but I couldn't pass them up!


----------



## Marylin

Not the best of days today. My youngest one had to be admitted to the hospital, he was throwing up and so dehydrated, they kept him. And today is the first day off of school. Poor boy. He seems to be doing a bit better, we're just hanging out, being bored. With all the hassle I lost one of my earrings. I'm so sad. I only wore them 4 times, I got them at the NYC Anthropologie, they're sold out unfortunately. If any of you happen to stumble across one, please let me know, would you?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Love that tee!


Thanks bake!


Mimmy said:


> I love this outfit too, Marylin! Sometimes the ones we just happen upon, work out the best! [emoji171]


You're  right, sometimes we should just not overthink things.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow Marilyn how exciting for your son. I guess after you take care of them,it will be your quiet time for shopping [emoji13]


Or I will just sleep for a week... I guess I will need nice Pyjamas then, right?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro I agree that we are somewhat spoiled living in Florida. I am looking forward to seeing some of the outfits that you decide to pack for your trip to Europe.
> 
> I bought a couple of small gifts yesterday, and a pair of Marc Jacobs sunglasses I found on sale for about $17.
> 
> Here they are. https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1501286194-912810-jpg.3778798/
> Sunglasses are on my "do not buy" list, but I couldn't pass them up!


Cool glasses and what a steal!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I know Mimmy,we are such Florida spoiled ones,that is challenging to go to countries,where there are 4 seasons and especially in not summer months. I feel like I need almost 4 seasons clothes,because in August and sometimes in September,could be still hot,but then it could be cool or cold evenings and if I still there  in October,could be almost winter weather. So confusing. Need too many luggages ,and to add all gifts,that I am planning to purchase for family,it's like i need a mule ,to carry all of that[emoji13][emoji849]
> What a great hobby you find. Reading is such a great distraction from Shopping. It's such a great food for your soul and mind,almost like meditation. I don't read too much anymore,mostly I do some nutrition books...I used to read a lot. It's kind of like shopping,very addictive. [emoji12]
> Glad that you still were able to plan a shopping day [emoji12]Let's see what you got. Waiting for pics[emoji847]


Just dress in layers then. You will have to do laundry anyways, so take your most versatile clothes and bundle up when it gets colder. I know what you're going through, I'm trying to send off my boy and my husband with a wardrobe that's adequate for the last days of summer until the first days of winter. Plus suits and work out gear and school outfits. 
It has gotten warm here and it's supposed to be very, very hot by mid week. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Not the best of days today. My youngest one had to be admitted to the hospital, he was throwing up and so dehydrated, they kept him. And today is the first day off of school. Poor boy. He seems to be doing a bit better, we're just hanging out, being bored. With all the hassle I lost one of my earrings. I'm so sad. I only wore them 4 times, I got them at the NYC Anthropologie, they're sold out unfortunately. If any of you happen to stumble across one, please let me know, would you?
> View attachment 3779317


I am sorry to hear that your son had to be hospitalized, Marylin. 

I will be on the lookout for the Anthropologie earring. [emoji102]


Marylin said:


> Cool glasses and what a steal!


Thanks, Marylin! [emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro I agree that we are somewhat spoiled living in Florida. I am looking forward to seeing some of the outfits that you decide to pack for your trip to Europe.
> 
> I bought a couple of small gifts yesterday, and a pair of Marc Jacobs sunglasses I found on sale for about $17.
> 
> Here they are. https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1501286194-912810-jpg.3778798/
> Sunglasses are on my "do not buy" list, but I couldn't pass them up!



Wow what a great buy Mimmy!
Of course you couldn't to pass such a great deal! Very nice sunglasses [emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Not the best of days today. My youngest one had to be admitted to the hospital, he was throwing up and so dehydrated, they kept him. And today is the first day off of school. Poor boy. He seems to be doing a bit better, we're just hanging out, being bored. With all the hassle I lost one of my earrings. I'm so sad. I only wore them 4 times, I got them at the NYC Anthropologie, they're sold out unfortunately. If any of you happen to stumble across one, please let me know, would you?
> View attachment 3779317



Oh so sorry to hear that. Poor boy, I know he is not happy to miss the first day of school! It's probably the most exciting day from all year of school 
Hope he will get well soon Get him minerals . They have those powder ones and taste good and will nourish him back after he comes back from the hospital 
And poor you ,Marilyn,to all your stress of preparing them to the trip to US and school,now this added And loosing your earring [emoji19] [emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Or I will just sleep for a week... I guess I will need nice Pyjamas then, right?



Well I guess Marilyn , that's a second great thing after shopping [emoji13] [emoji106] Approved [emoji847] And yes nice Pyjamas is a must [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Wow what a great buy Mimmy!
> Of course you couldn't to pass such a great deal! Very nice sunglasses [emoji41]



Thanks, girleuro!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Just dress in layers then. You will have to do laundry anyways, so take your most versatile clothes and bundle up when it gets colder. I know what you're going through, I'm trying to send off my boy and my husband with a wardrobe that's adequate for the last days of summer until the first days of winter. Plus suits and work out gear and school outfits.
> It has gotten warm here and it's supposed to be very, very hot by mid week. Not looking forward to it.



Marilyn ,laundry? [emoji44]Hmm I am on vacation [emoji12]
And Chanel are too fragile for laundry. I wash some of the silk clothes with my hands. I hope I can find good quality dry cleaning there [emoji848] 
Layers not too much It would be ok like summer dress with jacket in the morning ,so if it gets hot ,I can take it off... But versatile clothes I don't think it's exciting to me[emoji12] I think I will take my all newest and most favorite ones[emoji848] 
What can I say ,I love to dress all the time [emoji13][emoji847] 
After all It's my vacation ,which I haven't had in almost 9 years and after such a long and hard journey ,I deserve to feel great,no matter the cost or extra inconvenience caring too many luggages . I am so excited to wake up and not to be a nurse ,not to worry about a thing... It's unbelievable feeling,even when I think about it,my eyes tearing  up. So grateful and humbled ...
All I can say God is great [emoji120][emoji56] Blessings to all of you ladies,on this beautiful Saturday [emoji120]


----------



## bakeacookie

@Marylin, hope your son has a speedy recovery!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Marilyn ,laundry? [emoji44]Hmm I am on vacation [emoji12]
> And Chanel are too fragile for laundry. I wash some of the silk clothes with my hands. I hope I can find good quality dry cleaning there [emoji848]
> Layers not too much It would be ok like summer dress with jacket in the morning ,so if it gets hot ,I can take it off... But versatile clothes I don't think it's exciting to me[emoji12] I think I will take my all newest and most favorite ones[emoji848]
> What can I say ,I love to dress all the time [emoji13][emoji847]
> After all It's my vacation ,which I haven't had in almost 9 years and after such a long and hard journey ,I deserve to feel great,no matter the cost or extra inconvenience caring too many luggages . I am so excited to wake up and not to be a nurse ,not to worry about a thing... It's unbelievable feeling,even when I think about it,my eyes tearing  up. So grateful and humbled ...
> All I can say God is great [emoji120][emoji56] Blessings to all of you ladies,on this beautiful Saturday [emoji120]



Hotels have dry cleaning. You should be fine having them dry clean your clothes! 

So excited for you!


----------



## bakeacookie

When do you consider an item too used and unwearable?

Do any of us wears an item till it has obvious holes or it's coming apart at the seams? 
Or like when it fades to an off color? When it stains or damage? 

Right now, my uniqlo skirts, that I wash and wear weekly, are starting to show fading at the seams and pleats.  

Should I wait till it's more obvious before I replace them? Or replace it now, since I'm a bit bothered by it. Just a little bit bothered lol.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> When do you consider an item too used and unwearable?
> 
> Do any of us wears an item till it has obvious holes or it's coming apart at the seams?
> Or like when it fades to an off color? When it stains or damage?
> 
> Right now, my uniqlo skirts, that I wash and wear weekly, are starting to show fading at the seams and pleats.
> 
> Should I wait till it's more obvious before I replace them? Or replace it now, since I'm a bit bothered by it. Just a little bit bothered lol.



I tried to think of anything that I wear on a regular basis that shows wear. Other than my distressed shorts and new distressed jeans that are meant to be this way, I don't think that I have any items that show any real wear in my closet.  

When tees get holes, I give them to DH to use as car rags, donate or toss them. I don't have anything that I can think of with stains or fading that I wear, expect for jeans. I have one pair of jeans, other than my new ones that are faded and worn, but not torn. 

I would tend not to wear anything that looked faded, other than jeans, but that could just be me, bake. And you said that it's not that noticeable; is it enough that other people would notice it? 

Are you thinking that you need to replace them now, because of your ban next year, or do they really need to be replaced?


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I tried to think of anything that I wear on a regular basis that shows wear. Other than my distressed shorts and new distressed jeans that are meant to be this way, I don't think that I have any items that show any real wear in my closet.
> 
> When tees get holes, I give them to DH to use as car rags, donate or toss them. I don't have anything that I can think of with stains or fading that I wear, expect for jeans. I have one pair of jeans, other than my new ones that are faded and worn, but not torn.
> 
> I would tend not to wear anything that looked faded, other than jeans, but that could just be me, bake. And you said that it's not that noticeable; is it enough that other people would notice it?
> 
> Are you thinking that you need to replace them now, because of your ban next year, or do they really need to be replaced?



There's a certain point in jean fading that I'll wear as well. Once they get too light for my liking I give them away as I only like dark wash. 

I don't know if anyone else would notice tbh. I'll ask around if they can see the skirts look like they're fading. 

Part is I want to replace before the ban if they need to be replaced. Part of me is used to replacing at this point in time. 

Remember, none of my clothes are really that old. Because one I feel they're worn, and by worn it seems to be barely used to some, I go replace them. 

I don't know if it's just color fading that always happens to me that's only noticeable by me, but maybe I'm washing things wrong because I realize now, color fading is why I give away my clothes.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> There's a certain point in jean fading that I'll wear as well. Once they get too light for my liking I give them away as I only like dark wash.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else would notice tbh. I'll ask around if they can see the skirts look like they're fading.
> 
> Part is I want to replace before the ban if they need to be replaced. Part of me is used to replacing at this point in time.
> 
> Remember, none of my clothes are really that old. Because one I feel they're worn, and by worn it seems to be barely used to some, I go replace them.
> 
> I don't know if it's just color fading that always happens to me that's only noticeable by me, but maybe I'm washing things wrong because I realize now, color fading is why I give away my clothes.



I think it's good to think about replacing before your ban. My other thought is that if certain things don't really need to be replaced this year, you could keep track of them and give yourself an "exemption" for these few things. [emoji6]

bake, you bring up a good point. I almost always wear washable things to work, and don't find fading to be a problem. I don't hand wash, but primarily wash in cold water, on the hand wash cycle, whether my clothes require hand washing or don't. I use hypoallergenic detergent. 

I don't dry things in the dryer until they are completely dry. I hang them on hangers while they are still damp. I don't use fabric softener in my machine or dryer sheets. I think that over drying can affect clothing just as much as washing. 

DH is not allowed to do laundry, as he does not always follow my washing rules. He is as happy with this arrangement as I am! [emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I think it's good to think about replacing before your ban. My other thought is that if certain things don't really need to be replaced this year, you could keep track of them and give yourself an "exemption" for these few things. [emoji6]
> 
> bake, you bring up a good point. I almost always wear washable things to work, and don't find fading to be a problem. I don't hand wash, but primarily wash in cold water, on the hand wash cycle, whether my clothes require hand washing or don't. I use hypoallergenic detergent.
> 
> I don't dry things in the dryer until they are completely dry. I hang them on hangers while they are still damp. I don't use fabric softener in my machine or dryer sheets. I think that over drying can affect clothing just as much as washing.
> 
> DH is not allowed to do laundry, as he does not always follow my washing rules. He is as happy with this arrangement as I am! [emoji23]



Now that you mentioned it, it has to be me drying that's causing the fading. It wasn't until this month that I started drying my clothes again. Prior to this I hung them out to dry. But then Mom took the line down because she's redoing all of the yard. 

I have to hang dry my clothes now. I don't like to use fabric softener or the dryer sheets. Too many scents. 

I also only use cold water but with woolite for darks as my detergent. 

I think it's the dryer. 

I think I'll hold off replacing until I find the right replacement skirts. I have the remainder of the year to figure it out. I can deal with the fading that's on there now.  I don't think anyone has noticed. 

There's only two that really need replacing. I have a backup for the navy Uniqlo I found on super sale, so it's just replacing the red and green.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Now that you mentioned it, it has to be me drying that's causing the fading. It wasn't until this month that I started drying my clothes again. Prior to this I hung them out to dry. But then Mom took the line down because she's redoing all of the yard.
> 
> I have to hang dry my clothes now. I don't like to use fabric softener or the dryer sheets. Too many scents.
> 
> I also only use cold water but with woolite for darks as my detergent.
> 
> I think it's the dryer.
> 
> I think I'll hold off replacing until I find the right replacement skirts. I have the remainder of the year to figure it out. I can deal with the fading that's on there now.  I don't think anyone has noticed.
> 
> There's only two that really need replacing. I have a backup for the navy Uniqlo I found on super sale, so it's just replacing the red and green.



This sounds like a good solution, bake!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am sorry to hear that your son had to be hospitalized, Marylin.
> 
> I will be on the lookout for the Anthropologie earring. [emoji102]
> 
> Thanks, Marylin! [emoji41]


Thank you! We're out of the hospital, he's a tough cookie! And thanks for looking for my earrings, I don't have much hope though...



girleuro said:


> Oh so sorry to hear that. Poor boy, I know he is not happy to miss the first day of school! It's probably the most exciting day from all year of school
> Hope he will get well soon Get him minerals . They have those powder ones and taste good and will nourish him back after he comes back from the hospital
> And poor you ,Marilyn,to all your stress of preparing them to the trip to US and school,now this added And loosing your earring [emoji19] [emoji854]


Thank you girleuro for all your good advice. Again! He got a lot of infusions, some of them electrolytes and I have him on light food and lots to drink right now. Sorry I mislead you, school just got over here, it was the first day off, they're not due back until September 12th. So he was looking forward to spending the first days of vacation with his friends and at the pool. And it's just so depressing to see that fun little guy, who's always happy and active forced down with an infusion rendering him immobile. We're back on track, I hope, busy work week ahead and hubby off to London. Everything back to normal so far. 


bakeacookie said:


> @Marylin, hope your son has a speedy recovery!


Thanks bake, all the good wishes clearly made him better!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn ,laundry? [emoji44]Hmm I am on vacation [emoji12]
> And Chanel are too fragile for laundry. I wash some of the silk clothes with my hands. I hope I can find good quality dry cleaning there [emoji848]
> Layers not too much It would be ok like summer dress with jacket in the morning ,so if it gets hot ,I can take it off... But versatile clothes I don't think it's exciting to me[emoji12] I think I will take my all newest and most favorite ones[emoji848]
> What can I say ,I love to dress all the time [emoji13][emoji847]
> After all It's my vacation ,which I haven't had in almost 9 years and after such a long and hard journey ,I deserve to feel great,no matter the cost or extra inconvenience caring too many luggages . I am so excited to wake up and not to be a nurse ,not to worry about a thing... It's unbelievable feeling,even when I think about it,my eyes tearing  up. So grateful and humbled ...
> All I can say God is great [emoji120][emoji56] Blessings to all of you ladies,on this beautiful Saturday [emoji120]



You made me laugh! Of course you won't have to do laundry (am I really such a housewife?   Thinking practical all the time!). Take everything you love, pay extra for luggage and enjoy! You deserved it and you'll have so much fun!


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie If you notice tear and wear, I think it's time to replace. It will bother you, even if no one else notices it. I'm totally with Mimmy about how to wash and dry. Drying makes clothes shrink and fade, for every time you dry it you could have worn it ten times. I was very surpised when I found out a long, long time ago, that Americans usually put their clothes in the dryer, I only dry towels and bath robes everything else gets hung up or laid flat. Could the fading happen due to the laundry detergent or the cycle you put it in? It's always good to wash things as cold as possible, inside out and with the same colors. If I wash something for the first time, I hand wash off the dirt and chemicals from the store and transport and add a tiny bit of vinegar to save the color.

@Mimmy Glad to hear you're taking care of "our" clothes the same way I do.  My husband also is not allowed to do laundry since he shrank all of the first baby's onesies to doll size 15 years ago.  I do use the hand wash cycle for more delicate clothes,  but usually just hand wash everything I'm too afraid to put in the washer. Dry cleaning also isn't always the best idea, I rather wash silk and wool by hand than have it dry cleaned.

Enough housewife advice, I feel like I should put on my sequined skirt and lipstick to get some glamour back into my life!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie If you notice tear and wear, I think it's time to replace. It will bother you, even if no one else notices it. I'm totally with Mimmy about how to wash and dry. Drying makes clothes shrink and fade, for every time you dry it you could have worn it ten times. I was very surpised when I found out a long, long time ago, that Americans usually put their clothes in the dryer, I only dry towels and bath robes everything else gets hung up or laid flat. Could the fading happen due to the laundry detergent or the cycle you put it in? It's always good to wash things as cold as possible, inside out and with the same colors. If I wash something for the first time, I hand wash off the dirt and chemicals from the store and transport and add a tiny bit of vinegar to save the color.
> 
> @Mimmy Glad to hear you're taking care of "our" clothes the same way I do.  My husband also is not allowed to do laundry since he shrank all of the first baby's onesies to doll size 15 years ago.  I do use the hand wash cycle for more delicate clothes,  but usually just hand wash everything I'm too afraid to put in the washer. Dry cleaning also isn't always the best idea, I rather wash silk and wool by hand than have it dry cleaned.
> 
> Enough housewife advice, I feel like I should put on my sequined skirt and lipstick to get some glamour back into my life!



I've been washing the same forever, but started drying again recently. I had stopped using the dryer because of my love for Burberry and didn't want to ruin those, then I just saw no point to dry any of my clothes. 

No more dryer! Gotta ask mom to put the laundry line back up. It dries so quick even in the shade, where I usually hang my clothes to dry. 

I will replace the skirts but not rush into it. I'm going to find a small upgrade in brand this time
around. [emoji4]


I should handwash that scarf I bought from the realreal. Haha.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you! We're out of the hospital, he's a tough cookie! And thanks for looking for my earrings, I don't have much hope though...
> 
> 
> Thank you girleuro for all your good advice. Again! He got a lot of infusions, some of them electrolytes and I have him on light food and lots to drink right now. Sorry I mislead you, school just got over here, it was the first day off, they're not due back until September 12th. So he was looking forward to spending the first days of vacation with his friends and at the pool. And it's just so depressing to see that fun little guy, who's always happy and active forced down with an infusion rendering him immobile. We're back on track, I hope, busy work week ahead and hubby off to London. Everything back to normal so far.
> 
> Thanks bake, all the good wishes clearly made him better!



Great to hear,Marilyn,that your son is back from the hospital![emoji120] and all is back to normal [emoji4]So now he can enjoy his vacation.But I am little bit confused ‍♀️,so he has such a short summer vacations ? Is it all kids in Germany have short summer vacation?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You made me laugh! Of course you won't have to do laundry (am I really such a housewife?   Thinking practical all the time!). Take everything you love, pay extra for luggage and enjoy! You deserved it and you'll have so much fun!



Lol [emoji23] don't worry I am the same way. I grew up without washing machine,so I am still afraid to put good clothes in machine. I wash with my hands too. It's funny,I remember ,when I started dating my hubby,he thought that I was pretending that I am such a domestic (cooking all the time,washing clothes with my hands )..[emoji849][emoji13] 
I am just saying that I am going to look for dry cleaners.but in true,i am such a control freak, that it's hard for me to let it allow someone else take the wheel. I am such in panic,how he will be taken care off. Writing all instructions.Arranging that he will pick up his healthy meals from healthy restaurant which I prepare desserts. Or some other places that he likes. Do not trust any nurse to cook for him. 
My hubby trying to retire me and saying that I need to learn to delegate all work to other ppl ,but boy it's not easy for me[emoji30] I feel like if I don't do it's not going to be done right way[emoji849][emoji854]
I hope I will relax and let him to do all arrangements,so I could enjoy my family and friends [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Great to hear,Marilyn,that your son is back from the hospital![emoji120] and all is back to normal [emoji4]So now he can enjoy his vacation.But I am little bit confused ‍♀️,so he has such a short summer vacations ? Is it all kids in Germany have short summer vacation?


Thanks girleuro, we are almost back on track. 
Yes, it's true. Summer vacation in the southern part of Germany start end of July until mid September. They start earlier in all the other states, but always only last 6 weeks. Kids have more breaks throughout the year, though, usually every six to 8 weeks for at least one week, sometimes two. Don't know what's  better, we're just used to it, I guess. I'm just sorry for my oldest who just got done with school on Friday and leaves for the US on the 15th. So there's not much time to recuperate. Shortest summer ever. 
When are you leaving? Have you set a date yet?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Lol [emoji23] don't worry I am the same way. I grew up without washing machine,so I am still afraid to put good clothes in machine. I wash with my hands too. It's funny,I remember ,when I started dating my hubby,he thought that I was pretending that I am such a domestic (cooking all the time,washing clothes with my hands )..[emoji849][emoji13]
> I am just saying that I am going to look for dry cleaners.but in true,i am such a control freak, that it's hard for me to let it allow someone else take the wheel. I am such in panic,how he will be taken care off. Writing all instructions.Arranging that he will pick up his healthy meals from healthy restaurant which I prepare desserts. Or some other places that he likes. Do not trust any nurse to cook for him.
> My hubby trying to retire me and saying that I need to learn to delegate all work to other ppl ,but boy it's not easy for me[emoji30] I feel like if I don't do it's not going to be done right way[emoji849][emoji854]
> I hope I will relax and let him to do all arrangements,so I could enjoy my family and friends [emoji120][emoji56]


Oh my, we're all the same. If we don't do it, it doesn't get done right. We're the only ones who know how to take care of our loved ones. This also has a lot to do with the need to feel needed and loved for what we do, but we should realize that we don't need to justify ourselves and are allowed to enjoy. Easier said than done, I know... Your hubby is an adult. Let him deal with it himself, and let him mess up a few things, so he'll appreciate you even more!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks girleuro, we are almost back on track.
> Yes, it's true. Summer vacation in the southern part of Germany start end of July until mid September. They start earlier in all the other states, but always only last 6 weeks. Kids have more breaks throughout the year, though, usually every six to 8 weeks for at least one week, sometimes two. Don't know what's  better, we're just used to it, I guess. I'm just sorry for my oldest who just got done with school on Friday and leaves for the US on the 15th. So there's not much time to recuperate. Shortest summer ever.
> When are you leaving? Have you set a date yet?



Ah wow [emoji15] interesting I guess maybe it's better this way,so they have some breaks in between [emoji848] The only thing is summer is the only time when it's great weather. In my days,we used to have 3 months of summer vacation and then a few weeks winter I think the kids still have the same. 
Sorry for your oldest son. But he might enjoy US ,so it's not going to be so bad...If he is going to warm part of US? 
I am still waiting. .. it's being done all preparations by our team... As soon as I get a green light....,i told my hubby,that I will need a few weeks preparation/shopping/spas ... So I should be leaving closer to the end of August. Hopefully earlier. [emoji120]The good thing is,that I don't need to worry about any arrangements.[emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh my, we're all the same. If we don't do it, it doesn't get done right. We're the only ones who know how to take care of our loved ones. This also has a lot to do with the need to feel needed and loved for what we do, but we should realize that we don't need to justify ourselves and are allowed to enjoy. Easier said than done, I know... Your hubby is an adult. Let him deal with it himself, and let him mess up a few things, so he'll appreciate you even more!



Haha [emoji23] wise words,Marilyn [emoji173]️
I will try [emoji15] I guess I don't have a choice [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I've been washing the same forever, but started drying again recently. I had stopped using the dryer because of my love for Burberry and didn't want to ruin those, then I just saw no point to dry any of my clothes.
> 
> No more dryer! Gotta ask mom to put the laundry line back up. It dries so quick even in the shade, where I usually hang my clothes to dry.
> 
> I will replace the skirts but not rush into it. I'm going to find a small upgrade in brand this time
> around. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I should handwash that scarf I bought from the realreal. Haha.



Lol [emoji23] bake, I guess we are all the same[emoji12] 
Yes definitely wash with hands . I love my clothes so much, so very rarely I use washing machine. Especially that most of my blouses or dresses ,have those fancy jewel buttons,so even washing with hands ,I am so afraid [emoji15] not to messed up. After all,instructions says, that I need to cover them or take them out,while washing or dry cleaning [emoji849] But I haven't done that and it's ok [emoji108] thank God [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Hotels have dry cleaning. You should be fine having them dry clean your clothes!
> 
> So excited for you!



Thank you Bake[emoji120][emoji173]️ Such a great advice.I never thought about it[emoji848] 
I know I have to pinch myself [emoji12] Christmas in Summer [emoji41][emoji847]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Have fun @girleuro!

@Marylin happy to hear your boy is ok!

Dh is not allowed to touch my laundry cuz when we first started dating he thing he was doing me a favour by doing my laundry but ended up shrinking all my favourite jeans. I wonder is guys do it on purpose to avoid doing laundry lol.

And I had to return my Vince Camuto espadrilles since they were falling apart! Sad to see them go but not worth the repair costs; at least my yearly budget went back up!




Overall, I'm pretty wardrobe happy right now. Let go if a few more things here and there and I'm noticing my stylebook calendar is showing more and more items from my color capsule. That makes me happy!


----------



## girleuro

Yesterday had amazing time at 4 seasons in Miami. 
It started like horrible day , appointment got canceled on the way... stormy weather... but we even didn't get wet[emoji847][emoji120][emoji56] 
I wore one of my favorites Kaftan , I love them . They are so great for our Florida lifestyle 
And this one Chanel ,absolutely my favorite [emoji41]
and yay @Marilyn, my new shoes got their outing [emoji13] I was very happy with them,amazingly comfortable shoes ever[emoji120] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's not so great pictures [emoji849] My hubby has better ones ,but still asleep [emoji42]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> Have fun @girleuro!
> 
> @Marylin happy to hear your boy is ok!
> 
> Dh is not allowed to touch my laundry cuz when we first started dating he thing he was doing me a favour by doing my laundry but ended up shrinking all my favourite jeans. I wonder is guys do it on purpose to avoid doing laundry lol.
> 
> And I had to return my Vince Camuto espadrilles since they were falling apart! Sad to see them go but not worth the repair costs; at least my yearly budget went back up!
> 
> View attachment 3780891
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty wardrobe happy right now. Let go if a few more things here and there and I'm noticing my stylebook calendar is showing more and more items from my color capsule. That makes me happy!



Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji173]️
Haha those husbands [emoji51] 
Mine could do quite well laundry [emoji4] 
And I was just thinking,if anything he couldn't do[emoji848][emoji849] ....[emoji51] 
Sorry for your shoes wow [emoji15] they are really falling apart. But thank Goodness,that you were able to return  
And yay great that you are adding more color in your wardrobe. It's refreshing isn't it? I used to wear a lot lot of black,but once I started adding color,I really loved it [emoji41] Now I am not afraid o color. I even have 4-5 white/beige dresses,which was not my color,for years. It's great sometimes to change up, to refresh,add some new color and/or style


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yesterday had amazing time at 4 seasons in Miami.
> It started like horrible day , appointment got canceled on the way... stormy weather... but we even didn't get wet[emoji847][emoji120][emoji56]
> I wore one of my favorites Kaftan , I love them . They are so great for our Florida lifestyle
> And this one Chanel ,absolutely my favorite [emoji41]
> and yay @Marilyn, my new shoes got their outing [emoji13] I was very happy with them,amazingly comfortable shoes ever[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783297
> View attachment 3783298
> 
> It's not so great pictures [emoji849] My hubby has better ones ,but still asleep [emoji42]


Oh I'm so glad you finally get to wear them! And that you had a good day despite all the difficulties. Very good color combination, Pastells are great for blondes. I always forget. Should really try it more often!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Yesterday had amazing time at 4 seasons in Miami.
> It started like horrible day , appointment got canceled on the way... stormy weather... but we even didn't get wet[emoji847][emoji120][emoji56]
> I wore one of my favorites Kaftan , I love them . They are so great for our Florida lifestyle
> And this one Chanel ,absolutely my favorite [emoji41]
> and yay @Marilyn, my new shoes got their outing [emoji13] I was very happy with them,amazingly comfortable shoes ever[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783297
> View attachment 3783298
> 
> It's not so great pictures [emoji849] My hubby has better ones ,but still asleep [emoji42]



Glad that your day turned around, girleuro! Happy to see that you are able to wear your heels! [emoji7] You look great in your caftan! [emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Yesterday had amazing time at 4 seasons in Miami.
> It started like horrible day , appointment got canceled on the way... stormy weather... but we even didn't get wet[emoji847][emoji120][emoji56]
> I wore one of my favorites Kaftan , I love them . They are so great for our Florida lifestyle
> And this one Chanel ,absolutely my favorite [emoji41]
> and yay @Marilyn, my new shoes got their outing [emoji13] I was very happy with them,amazingly comfortable shoes ever[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783297
> View attachment 3783298
> 
> It's not so great pictures [emoji849] My hubby has better ones ,but still asleep [emoji42]



Love how all the colors just match that kaftan!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh I'm so glad you finally get to wear them! And that you had a good day despite all the difficulties. Very good color combination, Pastells are great for blondes. I always forget. Should really try it more often!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️and yes you should. I used to wear many pastels in my 20's then for years I stuck in black,and now I am exploring back pastels and other colors [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Love how all the colors just match that kaftan!



Thank you bake [emoji173]️ 
Love pastels 
I am attaching better pic which my hubby took . Its funny next to those big statues,I feel small/slim [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	



P.s waiting for pics in action from that great jacket that you bought [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

I just watched a very interesting show about K.arl L.agerfeld, his somehow warped, but still very straight personality. It wasn't really about fashion, but about how he sees his own work and life. It was full of accurate one-liners he's known for, hilarious, but yet so true! Smart man, very narcissistic, but also a style servant who's probably done more for women than any female designer. There was a brief insight in how he transformed Chanel from a boring, outdated, matronly brand into one of the most sought after brand ever. It seems to me like he developed with Chanel. I remember this big, somewhat ridiculous German designer from the eighties. Now he's a a creative, smart, French icon. Listening to him you can still hear a German accent and he's still the total cliché of German discipline, hard working stiffness and seriousness. On the other hand, he's this creative genius, a piece of art himself and very smart. Amazing really. Sorry for the long post, I just think I found a few more reasons to get more of his work..


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you bake [emoji173]️
> Love pastels
> I am attaching better pic which my hubby took . Its funny next to those big statues,I feel small/slim [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783828
> 
> P.s waiting for pics in action from that great jacket that you bought [emoji6]


Love it! Hadn't  noticed in the first pic that you're wearing pearls or beads in your hair. What is it, looks cute,


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I just watched a very interesting show about K.arl L.agerfeld, his somehow warped, but still very straight personality. It wasn't really about fashion, but about how he sees his own work and life. It was full of accurate one-liners he's known for, hilarious, but yet so true! Smart man, very narcissistic, but also a style servant who's probably done more for women than any female designer. There was a brief insight in how he transformed Chanel from a boring, outdated, matronly brand into one of the most sought after brand ever. It seems to me like he developed with Chanel. I remember this big, somewhat ridiculous German designer from the eighties. Now he's a a creative, smart, French icon. Listening to him you can still hear a German accent and he's still the total cliché of German discipline, hard working stiffness and seriousness. On the other hand, he's this creative genius, a piece of art himself and very smart. Amazing really. Sorry for the long post, I just think I found a few more reasons to get more of his work..



Wow how interesting! And it's so true
I never ever were more excited about any other designer than him. He is genius! I mean all women fall earlier or later for his spell[emoji13] I love that he does uses great natural fabrics and even if he uses sometimes synthetic,he makes them that you need to read label to know it. The cuts the details like buttons,embellishments it's impeccable 
Love that he made Chanel timeless 
You can enjoy something like jacket from this year or last year,or from ten or 20 years ago. 
I wonder and very saddened what's going to happen to Chanel after he retire. Hopefully,his German discipline,not going to leave us Chanel lovers without successor. Hopefully he is already training someone genius,who will take over one day. Well that's why I say and agree with you,that there is a great reason to get some more Chanel,while we can. And it could be that after his departure,all or some of his best designs,will increase value[emoji12] 
That's a good reason for my hubby to explain why I need so many Chanel .[emoji848][emoji13] 
Talking about Chanel, I feel that I want/need to purchase vintage Chanel flap bag, in great condition,the one you know,that it was used gold plated hardware. I heard that quality of those bags were much better than now . 
Do you own any of those vintage ones?
P.S thank you for sharing . It was really interesting and not long post at all [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love it! Hadn't  noticed in the first pic that you're wearing pearls or beads in your hair. What is it, looks cute,



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ Yes I wore 
this head accessory from Paris-Dubai collection.its like gold headband with on the sides hanging pearl strips  You know me I adore head/hair accessories [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Glad that your day turned around, girleuro! Happy to see that you are able to wear your heels! [emoji7] You look great in your caftan! [emoji177]



Thank you Mimmy [emoji173]️ I was afraid at first,especially,I knew it could be stormy weather. They not so low,but for my surprise,absolutely comfortable. I might need to get in other colors [emoji12] I saw it's still available in gold . Wish would be in black ,but no such luck [emoji19] 
And I hope that you are safe in that stormy weather. [emoji120] Oh those tropical storms and hurricanes. Without them ,Florida truly would be paradise [emoji295]️


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you bake [emoji173]️
> Love pastels
> I am attaching better pic which my hubby took . Its funny next to those big statues,I feel small/slim [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783828
> 
> P.s waiting for pics in action from that great jacket that you bought [emoji6]



In the winter. It's way too hot for it! haha


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I just watched a very interesting show about K.arl L.agerfeld, his somehow warped, but still very straight personality. It wasn't really about fashion, but about how he sees his own work and life. It was full of accurate one-liners he's known for, hilarious, but yet so true! Smart man, very narcissistic, but also a style servant who's probably done more for women than any female designer. There was a brief insight in how he transformed Chanel from a boring, outdated, matronly brand into one of the most sought after brand ever. It seems to me like he developed with Chanel. I remember this big, somewhat ridiculous German designer from the eighties. Now he's a a creative, smart, French icon. Listening to him you can still hear a German accent and he's still the total cliché of German discipline, hard working stiffness and seriousness. On the other hand, he's this creative genius, a piece of art himself and very smart. Amazing really. Sorry for the long post, I just think I found a few more reasons to get more of his work..


True, he did bring Chanel to the coveted relevance that the brand is. Very smart. 
But he seems so smug and mean. Lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Wow how interesting! And it's so true
> I never ever were more excited about any other designer than him. He is genius! I mean all women fall earlier or later for his spell[emoji13] I love that he does uses great natural fabrics and even if he uses sometimes synthetic,he makes them that you need to read label to know it. The cuts the details like buttons,embellishments it's impeccable
> Love that he made Chanel timeless
> You can enjoy something like jacket from this year or last year,or from ten or 20 years ago.
> I wonder and very saddened what's going to happen to Chanel after he retire. Hopefully,his German discipline,not going to leave us Chanel lovers without successor. Hopefully he is already training someone genius,who will take over one day. Well that's why I say and agree with you,that there is a great reason to get some more Chanel,while we can. And it could be that after his departure,all or some of his best designs,will increase value[emoji12]
> That's a good reason for my hubby to explain why I need so many Chanel .[emoji848][emoji13]
> Talking about Chanel, I feel that I want/need to purchase vintage Chanel flap bag, in great condition,the one you know,that it was used gold plated hardware. I heard that quality of those bags were much better than now .
> Do you own any of those vintage ones?
> P.S thank you for sharing . It was really interesting and not long post at all [emoji12]


Get a Chanel flap that's as old as you! That's what I'm trying to find.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> In the winter. It's way too hot for it! haha



Ah ,so I guess you need for warmer weather one [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Get a Chanel flap that's as old as you! That's what I'm trying to find.



Well not as old Bake [emoji848][emoji51] it's about from 80's. It's only could be find in resale markets or consignment stores


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> True, he did bring Chanel to the coveted relevance that the brand is. Very smart.
> But he seems so smug and mean. Lol.


Oh he is! That's part of why I think he's so cool.. He did say,nobody wanted to see fat models on the runway or something like it and there was an uproar. But tbh... there is a lot of truth in it. It's the German bossiness, if that's a word.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Ah ,so I guess you need for warmer weather one [emoji12]


 I definitely do. Keeping an eye out!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow how interesting! And it's so true
> I never ever were more excited about any other designer than him. He is genius! I mean all women fall earlier or later for his spell[emoji13] I love that he does uses great natural fabrics and even if he uses sometimes synthetic,he makes them that you need to read label to know it. The cuts the details like buttons,embellishments it's impeccable
> Love that he made Chanel timeless
> You can enjoy something like jacket from this year or last year,or from ten or 20 years ago.
> I wonder and very saddened what's going to happen to Chanel after he retire. Hopefully,his German discipline,not going to leave us Chanel lovers without successor. Hopefully he is already training someone genius,who will take over one day. Well that's why I say and agree with you,that there is a great reason to get some more Chanel,while we can. And it could be that after his departure,all or some of his best designs,will increase value[emoji12]
> That's a good reason for my hubby to explain why I need so many Chanel .[emoji848][emoji13]
> Talking about Chanel, I feel that I want/need to purchase vintage Chanel flap bag, in great condition,the one you know,that it was used gold plated hardware. I heard that quality of those bags were much better than now .
> Do you own any of those vintage ones?
> P.S thank you for sharing . It was really interesting and not long post at all [emoji12]


Don't own any vintage bags, no. In fact I was a late bloomer, I got my first Chanel 3 years ago, a classic flap that I barely ever use. It was a great investment, since the prices have gone up, but it's mostly sitting in my closet, unfortunately.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Oh he is! That's part of why I think he's so cool.. He did say,nobody wanted to see fat models on the runway or something like it and there was an uproar. But tbh... there is a lot of truth in it. It's the German bossiness, if that's a word.


Lol, he does say a lot of things people are thinking but don't want to say themselves. He's in a position to get away with comments like that. It might be just how he says it. lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Well not as old Bake [emoji848][emoji51] it's about from 80's. It's only could be find in resale markets or consignment stores


Mine will be from the 80s! I've been stalking resale for one as old as me. It seems kinda cooler. Not that a vintage Chanel won't be cool on its own. haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Get a Chanel flap that's as old as you! That's what I'm trying to find.


Easy for you. Much more difficult for an old lady like me...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Don't own any vintage bags, no. In fact I was a late bloomer, I got my first Chanel 3 years ago, a classic flap that I barely ever use. It was a great investment, since the prices have gone up, but it's mostly sitting in my closet, unfortunately.


Is it the one in your avatar? You should take it out more!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Is it the one in your avatar? You should take it out more!


It is and I should, you're so right! My mother has the same with gold hardware, much older though. She looks stunning with it even in a wheelchair. I'm not as elegant, but hoping to age as well as she does.  By then this one will be vintage. Then I'll have to change my avatar into a pic of me pushing a walker with a classic flap dangling from the handle.


----------



## girleuro

Marilyn since you love coconut milk this creamer is amazing I got yesterday at Whole Foods Maybe they have in Germany too


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Marilyn since you love coconut milk this creamer is amazing I got yesterday at Whole Foods Maybe they have in Germany too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783902


Thanks for thinking of me! You're sweet. I'll be leaving for the the US in three weeks anyway and will try it out. We will have to try out all the gluten free options for my son anyway, so there's going to be a lot of shopping at Whole Foods.


----------



## Marylin

Found a great KL quote about vintage. He said he would never wear vintage, because he wouldn't know whether somebody died in it. (But since we're looking for bags, I think we're safe.)


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks for thinking of me! You're sweet. I'll be leaving for the the US in three weeks anyway and will try it out. We will have to try out all the gluten free options for my son anyway, so there's going to be a lot of shopping at Whole Foods.



You are very welcome Marilyn [emoji173]️ 
And if you in New York or California,you should check healthy stores and/or raw vegan restaurants. They carry lots of gluten free products/snacks that your son would enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Don't own any vintage bags, no. In fact I was a late bloomer, I got my first Chanel 3 years ago, a classic flap that I barely ever use. It was a great investment, since the prices have gone up, but it's mostly sitting in my closet, unfortunately.



Oh wow why it's sitting in your closet? And yes it is great investment,which keeps the value [emoji4]You should take the flap for some outing [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Found a great KL quote about vintage. He said he would never wear vintage, because he wouldn't know whether somebody died in it. (But since we're looking for bags, I think we're safe.)



Haha [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It is and I should, you're so right! My mother has the same with gold hardware, much older though. She looks stunning with it even in a wheelchair. I'm not as elegant, but hoping to age as well as she does.  By then this one will be vintage. Then I'll have to change my avatar into a pic of me pushing a walker with a classic flap dangling from the handle.



Lol [emoji23] Me and you in Chanel hopefully but not walker needed [emoji120][emoji56]
Aww how sweet 
Didn't know that your mommy is  in a wheelchair. Bless her heart 
I love that no matter the challenges and age .she still elegant and wear Chanel[emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Mine will be from the 80s! I've been stalking resale for one as old as me. It seems kinda cooler. Not that a vintage Chanel won't be cool on its own. haha.



Bake I see that you got charmed by Chanel Sorry for enabling you[emoji13][emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Easy for you. Much more difficult for an old lady like me...



You are not so old ,Marilyn [emoji849] And remember that old saying when it comes to woman age, there is no such thing 
We are getting better with age,just like fine wine[emoji12][emoji51]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Marilyn since you love coconut milk this creamer is amazing I got yesterday at Whole Foods Maybe they have in Germany too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783902


I like the Almond version of that!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bake I see that you got charmed by Chanel Sorry for enabling you[emoji13][emoji12][emoji56]


Don't be!  I admired from afar, but now I'm just going to enjoy it instead!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Thank you Mimmy [emoji173]️ I was afraid at first,especially,I knew it could be stormy weather. They not so low,but for my surprise,absolutely comfortable. I might need to get in other colors [emoji12] I saw it's still available in gold . Wish would be in black ,but no such luck [emoji19]
> And I hope that you are safe in that stormy weather. [emoji120] Oh those tropical storms and hurricanes. Without them ,Florida truly would be paradise [emoji295]️



Thank you for thinking about me, girleuro! We did not have any damage to our house or landscaping. We did lose power for 9 hours!! 

I can see why Florida was not very populated before air conditioning! [emoji28]

You are absolutely right though, except for tropical storms and hurricanes, we are living in paradise! [emoji939] [emoji295]️ [emoji267]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thank you for thinking about me, girleuro! We did not have any damage to our house or landscaping. We did lose power for 9 hours!!
> 
> I can see why Florida was not very populated before air conditioning! [emoji28]
> 
> You are absolutely right though, except for tropical storms and hurricanes, we are living in paradise! [emoji939] [emoji295]️ [emoji267]



Thank God Mimmy,[emoji120] 9 hours it's not so bad. I remember in 2005 Hurricane Vilma.we didn't have power for 2 weeks. I hope we will avoid this year. 
It's very rough on me power loss.My husband's mattress is run on electricity once the power goes off I have literally maybe 10 min to get him on the lift,and put gel mattress instead. If not ,its disaster. We dealt with major pressure wounds for almost 3 years,after we had power outage in 2014 for about 14 hours. And of course because of his stubbornness not to put another mattress while I can . Oh these men,they take things so lightly.. hrrr  [emoji35]
Haha [emoji23] it's funny. While I am planning trip home,I worry about how I survive without AC although our homes built different and don't get so hot plus it's not summer anymore,but if I would go in the middle of summer,I definitely would get fan or some kind of AC put up[emoji848][emoji849]


----------



## bakeacookie

Glad to hear you two are alright! How scary!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Glad to hear you two are alright! How scary!



Thank you Bake. It's truly is. When we start preparing for hurricane it's quite crazy,ppl everywhere buying everything, it's such a panic,specially if it's just before the storm. And then it's like ghost town.No one on the streets [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Thank God Mimmy,[emoji120] 9 hours it's not so bad. I remember in 2005 Hurricane Vilma.we didn't have power for 2 weeks. I hope we will avoid this year.
> It's very rough on me power loss.My husband's mattress is run on electricity once the power goes off I have literally maybe 10 min to get him on the lift,and put gel mattress instead. If not ,its disaster. We dealt with major pressure wounds for almost 3 years,after we had power outage in 2014 for about 14 hours. And of course because of his stubbornness not to put another mattress while I can . Oh these men,they take things so lightly.. hrrr  [emoji35]
> Haha [emoji23] it's funny. While I am planning trip home,I worry about how I survive without AC although our homes built different and don't get so hot plus it's not summer anymore,but if I would go in the middle of summer,I definitely would get fan or some kind of AC put up[emoji848][emoji849]


You're right, girleuro, 9 hours wasn't too bad. You definitely experienced worse in 2005 and 2014!

We have a new generator still in the box, but I was too lazy to set it up. My DH mentioned setting up our entire house so that if the power goes out, it would run on generators, but I'm not sure that it is worth the expense. [emoji848] 

I did sit in my car for a bit to feel the air conditioning and charge my phone! [emoji23]


bakeacookie said:


> Glad to hear you two are alright! How scary!


Thanks, bake!


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> You're right, girleuro, 9 hours wasn't too bad. You definitely experienced worse in 2005 and 2014!
> 
> We have a new generator still in the box, but I was too lazy to set it up. My DH mentioned setting up our entire house so that if the power goes out, it would run on generators, but I'm not sure that it is worth the expense. [emoji848]
> 
> I did sit in my car for a bit to feel the air conditioning and charge my phone! [emoji23]
> 
> Thanks, bake!



Mimmy I believe it does. We are going to purchase home later this year,well we will start looking soon,but I want particular architecture home,and also needs to fit my hubby,also I want in particular area,definitely on intercostal,so it's not going to be easy to find what I want,but hopefully,we will get it at least before Christmas [emoji120] and that's a must to have power itself operated generator! So as soon,as electricity goes off,generator kicks in. I definitely agree with your hubby.You need generator and it does worth the expense [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I just watched a very interesting show about K.arl L.agerfeld, his somehow warped, but still very straight personality. It wasn't really about fashion, but about how he sees his own work and life. It was full of accurate one-liners he's known for, hilarious, but yet so true! Smart man, very narcissistic, but also a style servant who's probably done more for women than any female designer. There was a brief insight in how he transformed Chanel from a boring, outdated, matronly brand into one of the most sought after brand ever. It seems to me like he developed with Chanel. I remember this big, somewhat ridiculous German designer from the eighties. Now he's a a creative, smart, French icon. Listening to him you can still hear a German accent and he's still the total cliché of German discipline, hard working stiffness and seriousness. On the other hand, he's this creative genius, a piece of art himself and very smart. Amazing really. Sorry for the long post, I just think I found a few more reasons to get more of his work..



Talking about discipline,I read that he is eating very bland food. Steamed vegetables,steamed fruits and steamed fish! Wow all the same day after day,that's a discipline![emoji849][emoji15] I am impressed. Smart man ,that's why at his age,he still very fit and I guess healthy [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Thank you for thinking about me, girleuro! We did not have any damage to our house or landscaping. We did lose power for 9 hours!!
> 
> I can see why Florida was not very populated before air conditioning! [emoji28]
> 
> You are absolutely right though, except for tropical storms and hurricanes, we are living in paradise! [emoji939] [emoji295]️ [emoji267]


Oh my! Poor girl! I tend to forget that these things really happen. We barley have weather conditions as serious as you guys have, I can totally see the point of a generator!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Talking about discipline,I read that he is eating very bland food. Steamed vegetables,steamed fruits and steamed fish! Wow all the same day after day,that's a discipline![emoji849][emoji15] I am impressed. Smart man ,that's why at his age,he still very fit and I guess healthy [emoji848]


It might be healthy, but I like eating too much to even consider a lifestyle like that...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It might be healthy, but I like eating too much to even consider a lifestyle like that...



I know. I even get tired sometimes of my berries oats fresh almond milk meal with raw honey. [emoji15]I have no idea how can someone eat the same foods and steamed yuk it's the most bland food ever [emoji854]and day after day,and I mean he definitely has needs to get the most extreme healthy food ,but with variety [emoji848][emoji849]I think he needs to fire his chef [emoji67]‍[emoji505] [emoji15][emoji51][emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh my! Poor girl! I tend to forget that these things really happen. We barley have weather conditions as serious as you guys have, I can totally see the point of a generator!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ Yep we Florida girls,live in Paradise, that's what everyone thinks. And yes 6 months from December to June ,it's the place to be,but after that oh boy[emoji15] no one knows what to expect. I believe that's my last year,being in Florida,during hurricane season,even with generator,which we will have powered itself in our new home soon[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

It's beautiful Sunday in Sunny Florida. This is the outfit I was wearing yesterday. We spent great time in South Beach It was a great day,I wish it would be at the beach day,the heat was unbearable [emoji23] I can't believe my hubby made not good pictures there. So these I 
made myself[emoji19] Yep another kind of caftan but more dress and a great color for blondes @Marylin [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It's beautiful Sunday in Sunny Florida. This is the outfit I was wearing yesterday. We spent great time in South Beach It was a great day,I wish it would be at the beach day,the heat was unbearable [emoji23] I can't believe my hubby made not good pictures there. So these I
> made myself[emoji19] Yep another kind of caftan but more dress and a great color for blondes @Marylin [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787748
> View attachment 3787749


Great look!  I agree about the red, it's beautiful. Not just for blondes. But I have to be in the mood for red, because if you wear red you will be noticed and sometimes I'd rather not be.  How nice that you had a good day at the beach, I hope you'll have a lot more.


----------



## Pishi

Hello all...it's been a busy while with work travel and I'm back at home for a few days.  My DH and I took a small break in the Texas Hill Country.  It was super fun but I ended up with some amazing new boots.  I don't know if anyone wears cowboy boots -- but I got my second pair of Lucchese boots.  They are here, and because they are brown (not as flashy as the picture looks), they are surprisingly versatile.  I wore them to Portland last week and walked all over the place.  In love. 


I was in Nordstrom yesterday returning some items and what did I happen to see but this sequined skirt?!  OMG.  I had to buy it.  I am having another size shipped to my house, and then will take the winner in for tailoring.  Right now it's too baggy/full.  A bit of a pencil-style slimming will really make the skirt pop.  It's J. Crew and really not that expensive ($135) for anyone considering it.  It's rose-gold.  I'm super excited...I get to join the Sequin Club!  =)


...And, we're moving to our temporary rental in about two weeks.  So no more shopping for me through the end of the year.  So many costs with moving and furnishing a new house.  

Glad to hear the rest of you guys are doing well, and @girleuro, exciting to hear about your trip.  @Marylin, will you get to do much traveling in the US when you come out this way?


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Hello all...it's been a busy while with work travel and I'm back at home for a few days.  My DH and I took a small break in the Texas Hill Country.  It was super fun but I ended up with some amazing new boots.  I don't know if anyone wears cowboy boots -- but I got my second pair of Lucchese boots.  They are here, and because they are brown (not as flashy as the picture looks), they are surprisingly versatile.  I wore them to Portland last week and walked all over the place.  In love.
> View attachment 3788578
> 
> I was in Nordstrom yesterday returning some items and what did I happen to see but this sequined skirt?!  OMG.  I had to buy it.  I am having another size shipped to my house, and then will take the winner in for tailoring.  Right now it's too baggy/full.  A bit of a pencil-style slimming will really make the skirt pop.  It's J. Crew and really not that expensive ($135) for anyone considering it.  It's rose-gold.  I'm super excited...I get to join the Sequin Club!  =)
> View attachment 3788579
> 
> ...And, we're moving to our temporary rental in about two weeks.  So no more shopping for me through the end of the year.  So many costs with moving and furnishing a new house.
> 
> Glad to hear the rest of you guys are doing well, and @girleuro, exciting to hear about your trip.  @Marylin, will you get to do much traveling in the US when you come out this way?


Welcome back! Don't know anything about cowboy boots. Don't have any, don't know anybody who wears them, but I can totally imagine they're comfortable. Men wouldn't wear them if they weren't.
Congrats!
And congrats on the skirt. I do have a bad conscience about infecting everyone with sequine fever...  but I do like the skirt and can't wait to see how you wear it! 
About traveling: not this time. I'll pretty much drop of my son and husband, enroll the first one into school and fill up the freezer for the other, help my mother in law, my sister in law, take care of my godson and leave. Not that much fun, but at least a break from work. My travel wardrobe will be totally boring, I need as much space as possible for everybody else's clothes, so I'll barely bring anything and do laundry all the time...
How exciting that you get to move soon, it's a lot of work and trouble,  but also exciting and a good way to get rid of excess stuff!


----------



## Mimmy

Pishi said:


> Hello all...it's been a busy while with work travel and I'm back at home for a few days.  My DH and I took a small break in the Texas Hill Country.  It was super fun but I ended up with some amazing new boots.  I don't know if anyone wears cowboy boots -- but I got my second pair of Lucchese boots.  They are here, and because they are brown (not as flashy as the picture looks), they are surprisingly versatile.  I wore them to Portland last week and walked all over the place.  In love.
> View attachment 3788578
> 
> I was in Nordstrom yesterday returning some items and what did I happen to see but this sequined skirt?!  OMG.  I had to buy it.  I am having another size shipped to my house, and then will take the winner in for tailoring.  Right now it's too baggy/full.  A bit of a pencil-style slimming will really make the skirt pop.  It's J. Crew and really not that expensive ($135) for anyone considering it.  It's rose-gold.  I'm super excited...I get to join the Sequin Club!  =)
> View attachment 3788579
> 
> ...And, we're moving to our temporary rental in about two weeks.  So no more shopping for me through the end of the year.  So many costs with moving and furnishing a new house.
> 
> Glad to hear the rest of you guys are doing well, and @girleuro, exciting to hear about your trip.  @Marylin, will you get to do much traveling in the US when you come out this way?



Great to hear from you, Pishi!  Your new Lucchese boots are stunning! Congrats on your 2nd pair. Your sequin skirt is stunning too! 

My DH has a pair of Lucchese cowboy boots. 

I have not worn my cowboy boots for many years, but I have not ever felt like I could give them away. They are very comfortable though. 


I do not own any Lucchese's. The snakeskin and embroidered ones are Dan Post. The others are hard to see; the foot is suede and the shaft is smooth leather. They are made by Nocona.

I am thinking that when fall/winter comes I should post some outfits with cowboy boots. Thanks for reminding me that they were in my closet!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Great look!  I agree about the red, it's beautiful. Not just for blondes. But I have to be in the mood for red, because if you wear red you will be noticed and sometimes I'd rather not be.  How nice that you had a good day at the beach, I hope you'll have a lot more.



Ha ha[emoji23] thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ i hope too I do need to get some tan,before I go home, otherwise my father will think that I am sick...[emoji51]
And you are absolutely right [emoji15] Lots of attention and definitely doesn't help that I just got my hair done as well [emoji849]So they are super blonde. I don't mind attention,well most of the time [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> Hello all...it's been a busy while with work travel and I'm back at home for a few days.  My DH and I took a small break in the Texas Hill Country.  It was super fun but I ended up with some amazing new boots.  I don't know if anyone wears cowboy boots -- but I got my second pair of Lucchese boots.  They are here, and because they are brown (not as flashy as the picture looks), they are surprisingly versatile.  I wore them to Portland last week and walked all over the place.  In love.
> View attachment 3788578
> 
> I was in Nordstrom yesterday returning some items and what did I happen to see but this sequined skirt?!  OMG.  I had to buy it.  I am having another size shipped to my house, and then will take the winner in for tailoring.  Right now it's too baggy/full.  A bit of a pencil-style slimming will really make the skirt pop.  It's J. Crew and really not that expensive ($135) for anyone considering it.  It's rose-gold.  I'm super excited...I get to join the Sequin Club!  =)
> View attachment 3788579
> 
> ...And, we're moving to our temporary rental in about two weeks.  So no more shopping for me through the end of the year.  So many costs with moving and furnishing a new house.
> 
> Glad to hear the rest of you guys are doing well, and @girleuro, exciting to hear about your trip.  @Marylin, will you get to do much traveling in the US when you come out this way?



Thank you Pishi [emoji173]️ And how exciting you are moving to a new place. I am looking forward to move later this year too,well if we find the right house[emoji15] 
Love the skirt! Welcome to sequins family [emoji847][emoji12] And what a great steal! 
I don't wear cowboys boots ,it's not my style, but your boots look cool[emoji108]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Welcome back! Don't know anything about cowboy boots. Don't have any, don't know anybody who wears them, but I can totally imagine they're comfortable. Men wouldn't wear them if they weren't.
> Congrats!
> And congrats on the skirt. I do have a bad conscience about infecting everyone with sequine fever...  but I do like the skirt and can't wait to see how you wear it!
> About traveling: not this time. I'll pretty much drop of my son and husband, enroll the first one into school and fill up the freezer for the other, help my mother in law, my sister in law, take care of my godson and leave. Not that much fun, but at least a break from work. My travel wardrobe will be totally boring, I need as much space as possible for everybody else's clothes, so I'll barely bring anything and do laundry all the time...
> How exciting that you get to move soon, it's a lot of work and trouble,  but also exciting and a good way to get rid of excess stuff!



Oh Marilyn, you like me ,thinking about everyone,but not yourself. But please think about yourself too. Traveling is exciting and if you don't plan to shop in US .you should bring some  of your beautiful outfits. Remember always life is too short! So dress up while you can[emoji13][emoji847][emoji854] 
P.S don't feel bad of enabling us to join family of sequins world! Think about it like bringing some bling happiness in our worlds[emoji120][emoji13][emoji51] Every girl must have some Chanel and some sparkle in her world[emoji6] 
Talking about Chanel, I need to ask you how do you pack your Chanel bags and accessories/hats  going on the trip? Do you leave them in boxes? Please advice [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Great to hear from you, Pishi!  Your new Lucchese boots are stunning! Congrats on your 2nd pair. Your sequin skirt is stunning too!
> 
> My DH has a pair of Lucchese cowboy boots.
> 
> I have not worn my cowboy boots for many years, but I have not ever felt like I could give them away. They are very comfortable though.
> View attachment 3788662
> 
> I do not own any Lucchese's. The snakeskin and embroidered ones are Dan Post. The others are hard to see; the foot is suede and the shaft is smooth leather. They are made by Nocona.
> 
> I am thinking that when fall/winter comes I should post some outfits with cowboy boots. Thanks for reminding me that they were in my closet!



How exciting Mimmy, we will be looking forward for the pics of your cowboy outfits later this year [emoji847]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> How exciting Mimmy, we will be looking forward for the pics of your cowboy outfits later this year [emoji847]



Hehe! Thanks, girleuro! We'll see how I do! [emoji848]


----------



## eggtartapproved

@girleuro you look gorgeous in red!

@Pishi cool boots!! The detail on them is crazy amazing!! Awww yes!! The sequin club! It looks great, I love the rose gold.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Ladies, I have finally found my white belt with gold hardware. Only took me forever, but I did. Sooooo happy. Totally busts my budget but I'm leaving it as my one and only exception this year since it's been so damn hard to find!


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Ladies, I have finally found my white belt with gold hardware. Only took me forever, but I did. Sooooo happy. Totally busts my budget but I'm leaving it as my one and only exception this year since it's been so damn hard to find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790902



That's one item off the list of 5 for 2018 haha. 

What will take its place?


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @girleuro you look gorgeous in red!
> 
> @Pishi cool boots!! The detail on them is crazy amazing!! Awww yes!! The sequin club! It looks great, I love the rose gold.



Thank you Pishi[emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> Ladies, I have finally found my white belt with gold hardware. Only took me forever, but I did. Sooooo happy. Totally busts my budget but I'm leaving it as my one and only exception this year since it's been so damn hard to find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790902



It's a beautiful belt Pishi Even it busted your budget,i know you will manage to compensate [emoji13] Sometimes, it's great to splurge[emoji12],especially something you were looking for and I believe that you will be wearing a lot We all looking forward for the pics of your styling this belt[emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

@bakeacookie haha, I'm not sure. Will have to ponder. 

@girleuro Thank you! I just tried it on with some skirts and trousers and I am going to have to try a size down to see the difference. Hopefully it works or I might have to punch a hole in, which they can do for me.


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @bakeacookie haha, I'm not sure. Will have to ponder.
> 
> @girleuro Thank you! I just tried it on with some skirts and trousers and I am going to have to try a size down to see the difference. Hopefully it works or I might have to punch a hole in, which they can do for me.



Ups I just realized that I addressed my reply wrong I guess Pishi was shorter word [emoji51][emoji849] [emoji854]Sorry eggtartapproved [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Ladies, I have finally found my white belt with gold hardware. Only took me forever, but I did. Sooooo happy. Totally busts my budget but I'm leaving it as my one and only exception this year since it's been so damn hard to find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790902



Wow, this was totally worth the wait, eggtart! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh Marilyn, you like me ,thinking about everyone,but not yourself. But please think about yourself too. Traveling is exciting and if you don't plan to shop in US .you should bring some  of your beautiful outfits. Remember always life is too short! So dress up while you can[emoji13][emoji847][emoji854]
> P.S don't feel bad of enabling us to join family of sequins world! Think about it like bringing some bling happiness in our worlds[emoji120][emoji13][emoji51] Every girl must have some Chanel and some sparkle in her world[emoji6]
> Talking about Chanel, I need to ask you how do you pack your Chanel bags and accessories/hats  going on the trip? Do you leave them in boxes? Please advice [emoji120][emoji56]


You're so right about the sparkles! 
When I take Chanel I always put them in my carry on. Never in the checked luggage. I stuff them with paper or socks or underwear just enough so they don't get dented and put them in their cloth bags. The jewelry I put in special travel bags and into some very sturdy cloth cases that came with some Tiffany necklaces my husband gave me. They're just big enough to hold them all. I make sure nothing moves or shifts and never leave the bag out of my sight. This time I won't take any. My family in law doesn't respond well to that kind of luxury and I don't want them to think I'm exploiting my poor husband - even though they know quite well what I'm doing and how much I'm making.  I also tend to dress down when I'm with them, and I'm still seen as the vain European. It's a bit of a sensible topic, because our lifestyles are so different. Talking of which, I wanted to ask your advice again: I will be taking care of my wonderful nephew and godson while I'm there. The problem is, he's been brought up on donuts and breadsticks, grapes and pineapples, chicken nuggets and pancakes. The kid is 5 and I haven't been able to pick him up in years. His mother insists I'll feed him, what he wants, but  how can I? I want him to eat, what we eat, but she won't have it. I don't want to ruin that relationship, but I feel I can't be quiet about how she ruins his life. He's so big, his knees bend! What would you do?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @bakeacookie haha, I'm not sure. Will have to ponder.
> 
> @girleuro Thank you! I just tried it on with some skirts and trousers and I am going to have to try a size down to see the difference. Hopefully it works or I might have to punch a hole in, which they can do for me.


Great belt eggtart! Again you're a role model on how we should shop. Patiently and deliberately. I wouldn't worry about the holes. I put three holes into a Gucci belt myself, because I want to wear it around my waist as well as low on my hip. It's to be used, not to be admired. Preferably both, though.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You're so right about the sparkles!
> When I take Chanel I always put them in my carry on. Never in the checked luggage. I stuff them with paper or socks or underwear just enough so they don't get dented and put them in their cloth bags. The jewelry I put in special travel bags and into some very sturdy cloth cases that came with some Tiffany necklaces my husband gave me. They're just big enough to hold them all. I make sure nothing moves or shifts and never leave the bag out of my sight. This time I won't take any. My family in law doesn't respond well to that kind of luxury and I don't want them to think I'm exploiting my poor husband - even though they know quite well what I'm doing and how much I'm making.  I also tend to dress down when I'm with them, and I'm still seen as the vain European. It's a bit of a sensible topic, because our lifestyles are so different. Talking of which, I wanted to ask your advice again: I will be taking care of my wonderful nephew and godson while I'm there. The problem is, he's been brought up on donuts and breadsticks, grapes and pineapples, chicken nuggets and pancakes. The kid is 5 and I haven't been able to pick him up in years. His mother insists I'll feed him, what he wants, but  how can I? I want him to eat, what we eat, but she won't have it. I don't want to ruin that relationship, but I feel I can't be quiet about how she ruins his life. He's so big, his knees bend! What would you do?



Thank you Marilyn for the tips [emoji847] 
I guess I will take mini ones and put them in maybe one big box now accessories little bit complicated some of them are so fragile... I might put them all in big box . I know I will not have problems packing them safe in luggages .since wherever it happens [emoji30]I will travel(hope soon,but who knows )[emoji849],it's going to be private,just who will care so many luggages,after all I am planning for about 2 months trip ,and to all of that in not so warm seasons,so everything it will be so bulky 
I am absolutely stressed [emoji30] and have major anxiety,that I still don't have open my funds and a day. I did started shopping slowly. But my husband told me,that until then ,I should not spend too much[emoji848][emoji849][emoji854][emoji19][emoji23][emoji30] 
I understand sensitivity of our situation and understand that very soon I will never have to worry about a thing,but suspense is killing me.
I am crying every day. I haven't seen my parents almost 18 years and I did sacrifice so much,in this 8 years
So I entitled to get everything i want...
And i want it now [emoji30][emoji15] [emoji51] 
Anyway I am not such a happy camper these days 
I can't believe that your husband's family call you vain European [emoji15][emoji849][emoji854] 
Not you ,you such a caring and such a family woman (you cook,wash ,and you have a great job/carrier ) Are those ppl out of their minds????!!! [emoji15] [emoji50]
And it's sad that you have to adjust and dress down. You should do what you pleased [emoji16] 
I know how it feels. I was judged by my husband 's rich family too[emoji849]They tried to introduced him to women in their words"on his level " but my hubby is all self made and didn't get then nor now in tragedy any help,actually we haven't seen them in 7 years.So I don't really care how anyone feels about me. I do have two amazing sisters in law[emoji847] that's other side of his family
And it's crazy even to say that European women are vain, haha [emoji23] to compare to American i mean no offense to all the great women on this thread,but you know what I mean. It's the most plastic, vain ,want to look like someone else. And with all surgeries and injections,they do look like sisterhood [emoji51][emoji12] I don't judge anyone if they want to get a little enhancement to look best version of yourself but not someone else[emoji15],although I would never go under anesthesia and knife for the so called beauty.[emoji15] It's something non invasive,I don't mind...[emoji848]
I remember,when first time I came to US,I right away was compared and everywhere I went ,the ppl would say to me that I look like Cameron Diaz . I travel all over Europe and I never heard that I look like someone [emoji848] it's [emoji50]
I am sad to hear,that parents decide that their lifestyle must fit their child [emoji19] 
You know I am outspoken ,but I also don't care what my husband's family feels about me. I believe that once a man takes a wife,it's their business what they do and how he spends his money,even if you would be housewife,which we know that you are not,so it should be no ones business if you want every day to walk in evening gown dripping in diamonds [emoji184] [emoji51][emoji13] then it's your and your husband 's business 
Back to your nephew,well he is way too young ,to understand what he should eat,and worse that he is kind of addicted to quite unhealthy foods. And in my experience,the younger,the child is,the easier to feed him healthy,because if he doesn't know how the sugar and flour taste,he will like carrots,raisins.etc... but once he learned sugar.etc.... ,until he understands that is not healthy for him,he will not accept other taste. 
I used to do tastings of my healthy desserts,and well all my desserts is quite sweet,but my hemp seed bars,were the least sweet, they kind of had specific taste,even it's covered in chocolate.So what I noticed,that the younger the kids,they all would choose hemp bars ,but the older the kids,the least they liked . A few of them even spit it out as soon as they tasted[emoji849] 
So if you start your child at 3-4 years old with not so sweet and healthy things,then it's more likely that he will have that taste.and even later all the junk food,will not excite him...
What you could do,you should try to give him food,what your boys eat,saying that if you want to be big and strong as your cousins,then you should eat what they eat. Well small kids kind of like to follow bigger kids example. It might work. But you going to be there only for short time,so if his mother doesn't believe in healthy lifestyle,then he will be fed with all junk food after you leave. But also if you try to give him healthy food,and your nephew likes it.so from where you could have serious conversation with his mother. 
Now if he refuses to eat healthy,then at this time nothing you can do,except tell his mother that you can't cook unhealthy foods,it's against your beliefs and if they want to feed him that way,well let they stuck up the freezer with all that junk so you could just pop in microwave.[emoji15]
Now once your nephew gets older and comes to visit you,maybe you can teach him how to eat healthier.
That's all you can do. You can't change small child's lifestyle,if his parents support and participate in that type of lifestyle [emoji19] Very sad [emoji24] 
I don't understand how parents don't understand that 
The health it will be a problem,but more so the society that we are live in,it's very cruel,so parents carelessness or so called love,and child has to pay the price[emoji50][emoji19]


----------



## Mimmy

Hmm, a lot of food for thought in the last few posts. [emoji848] 

@Marylin I am sorry that you have to change your way of dress for your family in laws. I understand it though. My in laws are actually European; French, Belgian, and Italian. They do not mind my luxury items, but initially I don't think that they understood my somewhat quirky 'American style'. So, initially I dressed a bit more conservatively around them. My mother in law actually came to really like my style and will compliment me on my outfits. 

The situation with your nephew is a tough one. I agree with @girleuro that he is young and could be influenced for the better. I am not sure how helpful it will be, as he will surely return to his usual diet. 

When he is eating with your family I think that you could serve him what your family is eating, but realize that he may prefer his usual diet. Personally I am somewhat of a peacemaker, and if I thought that this was going to create ill feelings, I would not push it too much. I know that you will figure out what is best in your situation. 

I agree with @girleuro, that when he is a little older, he may actually find that he would prefer to eat what your family is eating.


----------



## Mimmy

@girleuro I really enjoy the conversations on this thread and the expression of different opinions. I appreciate your candidness. I enjoy seeing your mod shots. 

You did state that you meant 'no offense' to the great women on this thread. I just felt that I should express my views too. It is sometimes very difficult to know what someone is meaning to say, as when we are reading something we are not hearing tone of voice or seeing facial expressions. 

While I agree that many American women have plastic surgery, I feel that you are making some fairly broad generalizations. I do not necessarily feel that the average American woman is the most vain or wanting to look like someone else. 

I do realize that you were making an exception for those of us on this thread, but I do identify with being an American woman. I am actually of Asian heritage and I think that plastic surgery is fairly popular in Asia too. For the record, I have not had plastic surgery, Botox or fillers.  

I do not mean to offend you or cause you to feel badly. You have every right to express your point of view. I just have a bit of a problem when someone says 'no offense', but then goes on to say something that I consider to be fairly offensive.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro I really enjoy the conversations on this thread and the expression of different opinions. I appreciate your candidness. I enjoy seeing your mod shots.
> 
> You did state that you meant 'no offense' to the great women on this thread. I just felt that I should express my views too. It is sometimes very difficult to know what someone is meaning to say, as when we are reading something we are not hearing tone of voice or seeing facial expressions.
> 
> While I agree that many American women have plastic surgery, I feel that you are making some fairly broad generalizations. I do not necessarily feel that the average American woman is the most vain or wanting to look like someone else.
> 
> I do realize that you were making an exception for those of us on this thread, but I do identify with being an American woman. I am actually of Asian heritage and I think that plastic surgery is fairly popular in Asia too. For the record, I have not had plastic surgery, Botox or fillers.
> 
> I do not mean to offend you or cause you to feel badly. You have every right to express your point of view. I just have a bit of a problem when someone says 'no offense', but then goes on to say something that I consider to be fairly offensive.



Oh I am sorry Mimmy [emoji120]You know I am very blunt I definitely not mean it. But if you watch the influence from American culture it is huge on other parts of the world. And not just plastic surgeries I was approaching more comparison how someone living in America call European vain. I am sorry,if you take majority of women from Europe and America comparison,I believe America would win. Don't forget I do live in South Florida It's my opinion,maybe the ppl that I see or experienced... and let's not forget American reality shows. To me it infected all the world. Now every country wants to have Kim Kardashian
Before my husband's spinal cord injury,I used to be around WallStreet girlfriends/wifes and also we used to go to watch NBA games and we used to have court seats,so honestly all women ,I used to see,they all looked the same . And that was like 10 years ago. 
Again,I truly believe,that huge influence came to the rest of the world from America. 
In my understanding,I am absolutely vain and I proud of it. Because it's just a little part of me it's just part that I like to be dressed always elegant ,always dressed up.
I do not always run to Catch up with the last trend or collection. I like to be me . I like to be the best version of me. So for some ppl it might look vain ,but at the same time I am very domestic. And honestly I don't care what anyone thinks about me. I don't do "they"Again one thing is about me,i do raise my opinion freely,I am very blunt ,but at the same time ,I am very real! I don't use words,if I don't mean. And I understand now how you feel when I say something what feels to you offensive by adding very cliche phrase. That's another thing that belongs to Americans and definitely not Europeans and definitely not me . If I say I do not want to offend or address  the women on this thread .thats what I meant. I got to know all of you, and I know that this would be not directed to any of you and I would definitely wouldn't say anything candid or what I don't mean it. It's absolutely not my character! I speak what I think/feel and if I didn't mean ,I would not say no offense,that's fake . And I am everything,but not fake . I don't make small talks . 
I grew up in the world,that I couldn't even mention God. And the history thought in schools were a lie,and I knew that. So I embraced my fighter spirit. My country were occupied for 50 years 
And since,I remember myself,i always spoke what I meant. It did got me in trouble many times,[emoji15]but I never ever  afraid to speak my truth! So understand how you feel,since you don't know me.
Again I didn't meant it to offend anyone [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Hmm, a lot of food for thought in the last few posts. [emoji848]
> 
> @Marylin I am sorry that you have to change your way of dress for your family in laws. I understand it though. My in laws are actually European; French, Belgian, and Italian. They do not mind my luxury items, but initially I don't think that they understood my somewhat quirky 'American style'. So, initially I dressed a bit more conservatively around them. My mother in law actually came to really like my style and will compliment me on my outfits.
> 
> The situation with your nephew is a tough one. I agree with @girleuro that he is young and could be influenced for the better. I am not sure how helpful it will be, as he will surely return to his usual diet.
> 
> When he is eating with your family I think that you could serve him what your family is eating, but realize that he may prefer his usual diet. Personally I am somewhat of a peacemaker, and if I thought that this was going to create ill feelings, I would not push it too much. I know that you will figure out what is best in your situation.
> 
> I agree with @girleuro, that when he is a little older, he may actually find that he would prefer to eat what your family is eating.



How nice that your mother-in-law complements you! That's great! 
My mother-in-law in the last years of her life,also embraced me,my lifestyle,she was proud of my healthy lifestyle and cooking abilities. 
Now my mom ,she does like how I dress.but sometimes she says that is strange to her,especially all my head/hair accessories and hats. [emoji15] ,especially my turban hat and also she believes that older women [emoji15] I don't know who she is speaking about [emoji51][emoji13][emoji849] ,should wear short hair [emoji849][emoji15][emoji854][emoji50] That will never happen,I love long hair,and will grew them as long as they grows [emoji120][emoji13] . 
So it's going to be little bit interesting how she feels about my outfits,accessories when I come home . 
After all,my country is still more conservative [emoji15] I can't believe that there is no Chanel boutique in whole country [emoji50][emoji19] I don't even think that too many women wear Chanel. But who cares,I definitely will. And i am so happy to be able to treat  my mommy with some Chanel outfits and handbags too[emoji4][emoji847] She definitely deserves,she is the most unselfish woman,that I ever knew! I just want her to be happy! 
So I guess,i am going need to bite my tongue,and allow her to make all comments about my style,she wants [emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

So I purchased first thing from Cosmopolite collection haha [emoji23] It's just head/hair accessory And you know me that's my favorite accessories [emoji13] I bought on resale market,I haven't had time or will to go to boutique yet. [emoji849] And I guess those things always sold out anyway,so I had to pay actually more what it was selling for [emoji15],but oh well I really love this veil It comes with comb attached no flowers. I think I would love some camellias to go with it. 
I noticed ,and I don't think it's right,that many sellers ,selling new collection for much bigger price,than in stores. And of course the most wanted and fastest sold out items. From one side,I think it's not fair,but I guess from other side, they still make possibility to get the item I want so much later ,when all sold out [emoji15][emoji849][emoji848][emoji854][emoji50]


----------



## girleuro

I also purchased this blouse . It's from earlier years collection,but very beautiful and quality is exceptional. It's actually hard to see from picture the details. And fabric is much thicker than newer collections and the details around arms and buttons are very beautiful. I am happy,but I don't understand how anyone ever bought this blouse. It's been for quite awhile on resale market and it's new and definitely a steal to compare to new collections blouses [emoji848][emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## eggtartapproved

girleuro said:


> Ups I just realized that I addressed my reply wrong I guess Pishi was shorter word [emoji51][emoji849] [emoji854]Sorry eggtartapproved [emoji120][emoji4]


no worries! =)



Mimmy said:


> Wow, this was totally worth the wait, eggtart! It's gorgeous!


Thank you, Mimmy! I think at this point I'm just relieved I can move on from this item LOL. 



Marylin said:


> You're so right about the sparkles!
> When I take Chanel I always put them in my carry on. Never in the checked luggage. I stuff them with paper or socks or underwear just enough so they don't get dented and put them in their cloth bags. The jewelry I put in special travel bags and into some very sturdy cloth cases that came with some Tiffany necklaces my husband gave me. They're just big enough to hold them all. I make sure nothing moves or shifts and never leave the bag out of my sight. This time I won't take any. My family in law doesn't respond well to that kind of luxury and I don't want them to think I'm exploiting my poor husband - even though they know quite well what I'm doing and how much I'm making.  I also tend to dress down when I'm with them, and I'm still seen as the vain European. It's a bit of a sensible topic, because our lifestyles are so different. Talking of which, I wanted to ask your advice again: I will be taking care of my wonderful nephew and godson while I'm there. The problem is, he's been brought up on donuts and breadsticks, grapes and pineapples, chicken nuggets and pancakes. The kid is 5 and I haven't been able to pick him up in years. His mother insists I'll feed him, what he wants, but  how can I? I want him to eat, what we eat, but she won't have it. I don't want to ruin that relationship, but I feel I can't be quiet about how she ruins his life. He's so big, his knees bend! What would you do?


What if you didn't make a big deal about eating differently and just gave him what you eat anyway? Is it that he likes specifically those things and wont' eat anything else? Or is it more so that his parents just let him get away with eating that way? I don't have kids myself, but I hear that most kids just go with the flow and gage more the reactions they receive. 



Marylin said:


> Great belt eggtart! Again you're a role model on how we should shop. Patiently and deliberately. I wouldn't worry about the holes. I put three holes into a Gucci belt myself, because I want to wear it around my waist as well as low on my hip. It's to be used, not to be admired. Preferably both, though.


Thankfully I was able to get the smaller size and it fits! So happy!



girleuro said:


> So I purchased first thing from Cosmopolite collection haha [emoji23] It's just head/hair accessory And you know me that's my favorite accessories [emoji13] I bought on resale market,I haven't had time or will to go to boutique yet. [emoji849] And I guess those things always sold out anyway,so I had to pay actually more what it was selling for [emoji15],but oh well I really love this veil It comes with comb attached no flowers. I think I would love some camellias to go with it.
> I noticed ,and I don't think it's right,that many sellers ,selling new collection for much bigger price,than in stores. And of course the most wanted and fastest sold out items. From one side,I think it's not fair,but I guess from other side, they still make possibility to get the item I want so much later ,when all sold out [emoji15][emoji849][emoji848][emoji854][emoji50]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792892


That's really pretty!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> no worries! =)
> 
> Thank you, Mimmy! I think at this point I'm just relieved I can move on from this item LOL.
> 
> What if you didn't make a big deal about eating differently and just gave him what you eat anyway? Is it that he likes specifically those things and wont' eat anything else? Or is it more so that his parents just let him get away with eating that way? I don't have kids myself, but I hear that most kids just go with the flow and gage more the reactions they receive.
> 
> Thankfully I was able to get the smaller size and it fits! So happy!
> 
> That's really pretty!



Thank you eggtartapproved. [emoji173]️
Glad that you got smaller size, it's really pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I'm so sorry I started a conversation that seems to have lead to a little bit of an argument. I should really stick more  to the topic in this thread. I got carried away by the comfort and ease with which we all communicate and that we started to get to know each other's tastes and lifestyles a bit. Please forgive me.

@girleuro Your purchases are fantastic. So glad you found the headpiece. If you love it, it's great and you'll be an inspiration at home! The blouse is great, so sophisticated and fun. You'll wear it forever. I understand you're getting impatient. Don't be sad. You totally deserve do get everything you want. It might help to consider that there are unfortunately many people out there who have it just as bad or worse and can't hope to ever get out of their misery. So in the end you're one of the lucky ones. 
The topic of vanity, beauty and plastic surgery always is a difficult one.  Percentage wise you might find as many supporters of surgery in the US as in Europe. But there's also a whole different attitude supporting the approach of eating healthy, staying fit and taking care of oneself. Also, it's not so easy eating healthily if your poor or don't know how to cook. Processed food in the US is cheaper, but has lots of calories, cooking from scratch requires groceries that are more expensive in the US than here. 
@ Mimmy. I love your way of dressing! It's interesting and cute, yet still adult and sophisticated. Tastes might vary,  but there's definitely a common understanding about pretty or good looking no matter where you live. Do you think that not just the country we live in,  but also the area we live in influences our way of dressing? In Germany you'll find that women living in Hamburg tend to dress differently than in Munich and that Berlin has its very own style and quirkiness. Being influenced by so many nations and such a variety of styles actually is what I love about the US. Having family from all over the world broadens our horizons, makes us more tolerant and introduces different lifestyles and clothes.

@eggtartapproved How great that you found the belt in a smaller size and that you love it! Great purchase! What will you wear it with?

Thanks for all of your advice on my little nephew. Of course you're right, that he'll just fall back into his own patterns after I'm gone, but my husband and son will stay and I just hope he'll at least try some healthy food. It's probably the smartest approach to not make a big deal out of it. He eats what we eat or he eats at home at night. And it's not like all we eat are seeds and vegetables... And I won't fight with his mom. He adores my boys and they can be role models for him. His mom doesn't cook, so maybe he'll get into the habit of wanting warm meals and will demand eating at my husband's place once I'm gone. I'll report when I'm back.


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Oh I am sorry Mimmy [emoji120]You know I am very blunt I definitely not mean it. But if you watch the influence from American culture it is huge on other parts of the world. And not just plastic surgeries I was approaching more comparison how someone living in America call European vain. I am sorry,if you take majority of women from Europe and America comparison,I believe America would win. Don't forget I do live in South Florida It's my opinion,maybe the ppl that I see or experienced... and let's not forget American reality shows. To me it infected all the world. Now every country wants to have Kim Kardashian
> Before my husband's spinal cord injury,I used to be around WallStreet girlfriends/wifes and also we used to go to watch NBA games and we used to have court seats,so honestly all women ,I used to see,they all looked the same . And that was like 10 years ago.
> Again,I truly believe,that huge influence came to the rest of the world from America.
> In my understanding,I am absolutely vain and I proud of it. Because it's just a little part of me it's just part that I like to be dressed always elegant ,always dressed up.
> I do not always run to Catch up with the last trend or collection. I like to be me . I like to be the best version of me. So for some ppl it might look vain ,but at the same time I am very domestic. And honestly I don't care what anyone thinks about me. I don't do "they"Again one thing is about me,i do raise my opinion freely,I am very blunt ,but at the same time ,I am very real! I don't use words,if I don't mean. And I understand now how you feel when I say something what feels to you offensive by adding very cliche phrase. That's another thing that belongs to Americans and definitely not Europeans and definitely not me . If I say I do not want to offend or address  the women on this thread .thats what I meant. I got to know all of you, and I know that this would be not directed to any of you and I would definitely wouldn't say anything candid or what I don't mean it. It's absolutely not my character! I speak what I think/feel and if I didn't mean ,I would not say no offense,that's fake . And I am everything,but not fake . I don't make small talks .
> I grew up in the world,that I couldn't even mention God. And the history thought in schools were a lie,and I knew that. So I embraced my fighter spirit. My country were occupied for 50 years
> And since,I remember myself,i always spoke what I meant. It did got me in trouble many times,[emoji15]but I never ever  afraid to speak my truth! So understand how you feel,since you don't know me.
> Again I didn't meant it to offend anyone [emoji120][emoji56]


Thanks, girleuro. I appreciate you taking the time to take the time to consider what I was saying. 

I also did not want to offend you, or make you feel badly. I just felt that since you were speaking candidly, I would too. 

I am happy now to consider this an old topic, and move on! [emoji6]


girleuro said:


> How nice that your mother-in-law complements you! That's great!
> My mother-in-law in the last years of her life,also embraced me,my lifestyle,she was proud of my healthy lifestyle and cooking abilities.
> Now my mom ,she does like how I dress.but sometimes she says that is strange to her,especially all my head/hair accessories and hats. [emoji15] ,especially my turban hat and also she believes that older women [emoji15] I don't know who she is speaking about [emoji51][emoji13][emoji849] ,should wear short hair [emoji849][emoji15][emoji854][emoji50] That will never happen,I love long hair,and will grew them as long as they grows [emoji120][emoji13] .
> So it's going to be little bit interesting how she feels about my outfits,accessories when I come home .
> After all,my country is still more conservative [emoji15] I can't believe that there is no Chanel boutique in whole country [emoji50][emoji19] I don't even think that too many women wear Chanel. But who cares,I definitely will. And i am so happy to be able to treat  my mommy with some Chanel outfits and handbags too[emoji4][emoji847] She definitely deserves,she is the most unselfish woman,that I ever knew! I just want her to be happy!
> So I guess,i am going need to bite my tongue,and allow her to make all comments about my style,she wants [emoji12][emoji56]


I am glad that your mother in law came to appreciate the person that you are. As I mentioned I don't think that my in laws really understood me at first either; but they now at least like some of my outfits, and hopefully me too!

How exciting to be going back to your home country, girleuro. I think it's wonderful that you will get to see your mom. It sounds like there is some fabulous shopping ahead for you! [emoji156] [emoji162] [emoji151]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Girls, I'm so sorry I started a conversation that seems to have lead to a little bit of an argument. I should really stick more  to the topic in this thread. I got carried away by the comfort and ease with which we all communicate and that we started to get to know each other's tastes and lifestyles a bit. Please forgive me.
> 
> @girleuro Your purchases are fantastic. So glad you found the headpiece. If you love it, it's great and you'll be an inspiration at home! The blouse is great, so sophisticated and fun. You'll wear it forever. I understand you're getting impatient. Don't be sad. You totally deserve do get everything you want. It might help to consider that there are unfortunately many people out there who have it just as bad or worse and can't hope to ever get out of their misery. So in the end you're one of the lucky ones.
> The topic of vanity, beauty and plastic surgery always is a difficult one.  Percentage wise you might find as many supporters of surgery in the US as in Europe. But there's also a whole different attitude supporting the approach of eating healthy, staying fit and taking care of oneself. Also, it's not so easy eating healthily if your poor or don't know how to cook. Processed food in the US is cheaper, but has lots of calories, cooking from scratch requires groceries that are more expensive in the US than here.
> @ Mimmy. I love your way of dressing! It's interesting and cute, yet still adult and sophisticated. Tastes might vary,  but there's definitely a common understanding about pretty or good looking no matter where you live. Do you think that not just the country we live in,  but also the area we live in influences our way of dressing? In Germany you'll find that women living in Hamburg tend to dress differently than in Munich and that Berlin has its very own style and quirkiness. Being influenced by so many nations and such a variety of styles actually is what I love about the US. Having family from all over the world broadens our horizons, makes us more tolerant and introduces different lifestyles and clothes.
> 
> @eggtartapproved How great that you found the belt in a smaller size and that you love it! Great purchase! What will you wear it with?
> 
> Thanks for all of your advice on my little nephew. Of course you're right, that he'll just fall back into his own patterns after I'm gone, but my husband and son will stay and I just hope he'll at least try some healthy food. It's probably the smartest approach to not make a big deal out of it. He eats what we eat or he eats at home at night. And it's not like all we eat are seeds and vegetables... And I won't fight with his mom. He adores my boys and they can be role models for him. His mom doesn't cook, so maybe he'll get into the habit of wanting warm meals and will demand eating at my husband's place once I'm gone. I'll report when I'm back.



@Marylin There is no need to apologize!  I thought long and hard, before posting what I did. One of the reasons was, I don't want you to feel that you can't discuss the things that you have been. I also feel like we are all getting to know each other fairly well. Part of that process is everyone expressing their own opinions.

Honestly, if I didn't feel comfortable with this group, I would not have commented at all. 

As you stated, there are positive things about all countries/cultures. I think that's what makes this thread, and life in general interesting. 

Thank you for your comments on my way of dressing. I definitely agree that fashion is very regional. In the US, I definitely change my way of dress depending on what state I am traveling to. 

... and, you heard our differing opinions, and I think that you have come up with a very reasonable plan for eating with your nephew. [emoji106]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin There is no need to apologize!  I thought long and hard, before posting what I did. One of the reasons was, I don't want you to feel that you can't discuss the things that you have been. I also feel like we are all getting to know each other fairly well. Part of that process is everyone expressing their own opinions.
> 
> Honestly, if I didn't feel comfortable with this group, I would not have commented at all.
> 
> As you stated, there are positive things about all countries/cultures. I think that's what makes this thread, and life in general interesting.
> 
> Thank you for your comments on my way of dressing. I definitely agree that fashion is very regional. In the US, I definitely change my way of dress depending on what state I am traveling to.
> 
> ... and, you heard our differing opinions, and I think that you have come up with a very reasonable plan for eating with your nephew. [emoji106]


Mimmy, this thread would be nothing without you. I'm not kidding. I wouldn't have bought the Stylebook app and wouldn't have started thinking about my clothes the way I do now had I not read your posts on your own thread and bake's. I also love how we all complement each other and that we all come from different countries, cultures, backgrounds, societies. I've yet so much to learn. Especially about the Asian culture which I find so interesting, but haven't had a chance to explore since we're always just going back to the family in the US. (I told my husband that I'm not going next year, unless we go to Hawaii for our wedding anniversary.   I want to travel to Hongkong and Beijing) 

I think similar people have similar tastes. We all seem to like Chanel and Hermes, we all like something special, easy to wear,  but a bit out of the ordinary and we have this common ground, otherwise we would not have met, albeit virtually. I find myself thinking of you guys sometimes, about what you would say, if I bought this or that or if I got yet another pair of shoes and then try to show some restraint.  Also we've been through some of the terrible attacks recently and every time something happens I feel like I need to know you guys are safe. So who says, you can't have friends on the net??  You're all adorable!


----------



## Marylin

Ok, back to lighter topics and to what we're here for! We're not here for fun, are we, this is a serious thread about clothes, right? 
What am I going to take to  Michigan? I'll be with my mother- and sister in law, my niece and own family plus a five year old boy, who's covered in mud, play-doh and crumbs most of the time  and I will have to clean out a house, cook and run errands. I hope to meet some extended family and have nice, but casual dinners. I'm only taking one week's worth of clothes and do laundry there. So I want to chose wisely. I'll post my packing list once I get a better idea. Suggestions?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Mimmy, this thread would be nothing without you. I'm not kidding. I wouldn't have bought the Stylebook app and wouldn't have started thinking about my clothes the way I do now had I not read your posts on your own thread and bake's. I also love how we all complement each other and that we all come from different countries, cultures, backgrounds, societies. I've yet so much to learn. Especially about the Asian culture which I find so interesting, but haven't had a chance to explore since we're always just going back to the family in the US. (I told my husband that I'm not going next year, unless we go to Hawaii for our wedding anniversary.   I want to travel to Hongkong and Beijing)
> 
> I think similar people have similar tastes. We all seem to like Chanel and Hermes, we all like something special, easy to wear,  but a bit out of the ordinary and we have this common ground, otherwise we would not have met, albeit virtually. I find myself thinking of you guys sometimes, about what you would say, if I bought this or that or if I got yet another pair of shoes and then try to show some restraint.  Also we've been through some of the terrible attacks recently and every time something happens I feel like I need to know you guys are safe. So who says, you can't have friends on the net??  You're all adorable!


Thanks, Marylin! I really appreciate your kind sentiments. I think that you are giving me too much credit, but I will accept your compliments graciously. [emoji3]


Marylin said:


> Ok, back to lighter topics and to what we're here for! We're not here for fun, are we, this is a serious thread about clothes, right?
> What am I going to take to  Michigan? I'll be with my mother- and sister in law, my niece and own family plus a five year old boy, who's covered in mud, play-doh and crumbs most of the time  and I will have to clean out a house, cook and run errands. I hope to meet some extended family and have nice, but casual dinners. I'm only taking one week's worth of clothes and do laundry there. So I want to chose wisely. I'll post my packing list once I get a better idea. Suggestions?


I think that separates are in order here. I think that the weather should be pleasant. We know that you are not taking your Chanel's. Being able to do laundry will cut down on what you need to take. How long is your visit?


Just thought I would post a simple, casual outfit. These could be combined with other pieces in a variety of ways. If you are not taking a Chanel bag, I suppose that you would not take Hermès either. [emoji6] Of course you would take a different bag. 

Do you need some dressy options too?

Looking forward to seeing your outfits.


----------



## Marylin

Cute! I like your suggestions, especially because there's a scarf/bandana involved ! And yes please to dressy options. I'm thinking of taking either my only jumpsuit or this dress.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Cute! I like your suggestions, especially because there's a scarf/bandana involved ! And yes please to dressy options. I'm thinking of taking either my only jumpsuit or this dress.
> View attachment 3793615
> View attachment 3793616



Both are really cute! I really like the jumpsuit.


----------



## Marylin

This will probably be my travel outfit, I can wear the pants with anything and won't have to take a sweater if I have the black and the white long cardigan. I might take two handbags, this black one, because it has so many compartments that it's great for the plane and the silver/yellow one because it goes with everything and was so cheap, I won't mind scratches or dents. I'll be gone for two weeks only. Will one pair of long pants and one pair of shorts be enough?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This will probably be my travel outfit, I can wear the pants with anything and won't have to take a sweater if I have the black and the white long cardigan. I might take two handbags, this black one, because it has so many compartments that it's great for the plane and the silver/yellow one because it goes with everything and was so cheap, I won't mind scratches or dents. I'll be gone for two weeks only. Will one pair of long pants and one pair of shorts be enough?
> View attachment 3793626



I love the dress it's pastel and we blondes know how great is for us don't we[emoji6] And it's elegant and it's not over the top [emoji4]
I love your traveling outfit. And I think you should take extra pants for any crazy reason. And some jeans (comfortable ones and t shirts ,shirts,oh and white long sleeve shirt to go with slim jeans and maybe some accessories like necklace or pussy now or just scarf for casual,but little bit dressed up look with some booties or peep toe booties ,warm sweater ,more like cardigan,in case it gets cooler turtleneck or bodysuit ,trainers . So excited for your trip. Family is everything [emoji7] [emoji128]it's like gold [emoji146],lucky you[emoji847]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I love the dress it's pastel and we blondes know how great is for us don't we[emoji6] And it's elegant and it's not over the top [emoji4]
> I love your traveling outfit. And I think you should take extra pants for any crazy reason. And some jeans (comfortable ones and t shirts ,shirts,oh and white long sleeve shirt to go with slim jeans and maybe some accessories like necklace or pussy now or just scarf for casual,but little bit dressed up look with some booties or peep toe booties ,warm sweater ,more like cardigan,in case it gets cooler turtleneck or bodysuit ,trainers . So excited for your trip. Family is everything [emoji7] [emoji128]it's like gold [emoji146],lucky you[emoji847]


Girleuro, you made me laugh.   You're cute. If I had you pack my bags I'd need one of those armoires they used to take on transatlantic ships in first class! I already feel bad considering three pairs of shoes and two bags. I'm not really a Jeans person, I have two pairs I hardly ever wear and jeans are really heavy compared to other kinds of pants. But I will take your advice about one other pair for any crazy reason, as you put it. I'll probably end up taking more t-shirts than I need,but I also don't want to do laundry more than once. Plus, if am considering a shopping spree at anthropology, I need all the space in my bags going back.   I'm definitely taking my niece shopping. She's 15 and her mother isn't into clothes and make up, and since I only have boys I love dressing her up.
I actually can't wait for you to pack for your trip, I really would love to see what you're taking!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girleuro, you made me laugh.   You're cute. If I had you pack my bags I'd need one of those armoires they used to take on transatlantic ships in first class! I already feel bad considering three pairs of shoes and two bags. I'm not really a Jeans person, I have two pairs I hardly ever wear and jeans are really heavy compared to other kinds of pants. But I will take your advice about one other pair for any crazy reason, as you put it. I'll probably end up taking more t-shirts than I need,but I also don't want to do laundry more than once. Plus, if am considering a shopping spree at anthropology, I need all the space in my bags going back.   I'm definitely taking my niece shopping. She's 15 and her mother isn't into clothes and make up, and since I only have boys I love dressing her up.
> I actually can't wait for you to pack for your trip, I really would love to see what you're taking!



Haha [emoji23] Marilyn ,you made me laugh too.[emoji13] Armoires [emoji13] But I guess pretty much [emoji51]
Aha sneaky sneaky [emoji13] Shopping spree,so that's why you are being so modest,and not taking much. You want to have extra space for new things [emoji12] very smart
I also planning first to stay in Paris day or two,to check out you know what [emoji6][emoji12][emoji13] I hope I am not going need to buy extra luggage there[emoji120][emoji56][emoji12][emoji13]
So yesterday I was kind of busy,we were again in Boca Mizner park ,enjoying very beautiful Florida day. It wasn't hot,well at least not for me . I was wearing red long sleeve dress kind of tunic and wasn't hot at all. I was enjoying time and thinking oh boy I am going to miss this amazing Florida weather [emoji848][emoji30]
So i have been researching today the biggest luggages available [emoji12] 
I am planning to get Chanel Cary  on 21' one with xxl bag available to put on top so I could put in that one all fragile things like cosmetics,accessories,etc... ,so I would be traveling in true style [emoji13] Well I am not done yet[emoji15][emoji12][emoji13][emoji51] I am planning to get one more some very large one,so it would fit all my stuff,what doesn't fit in the first  one ,plus gifts.  I hope it will fit.[emoji15] [emoji848][emoji51] I started making a list what I am planning to take from my closet and then what I will be taking from new purchases,and I got headache [emoji856] I am lost [emoji15][emoji849][emoji30]
It looks like I want to take almost all closet [emoji50][emoji854] And it might happen,if the space allows [emoji15]
It's definitely going to be interesting packing [emoji13] 
As soon as I start ,I will post my list and some pictures. 
All I can say in my defense,that I am packing 4 seasons [emoji6][emoji56] who knows how long I am going to be in Europe [emoji848][emoji847]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Haha [emoji23] Marilyn ,you made me laugh too.[emoji13] Armoires [emoji13] But I guess pretty much [emoji51]
> Aha sneaky sneaky [emoji13] Shopping spree,so that's why you are being so modest,and not taking much. You want to have extra space for new things [emoji12] very smart
> I also planning first to stay in Paris day or two,to check out you know what [emoji6][emoji12][emoji13] I hope I am not going need to buy extra luggage there[emoji120][emoji56][emoji12][emoji13]
> So yesterday I was kind of busy,we were again in Boca Mizner park ,enjoying very beautiful Florida day. It wasn't hot,well at least not for me . I was wearing red long sleeve dress kind of tunic and wasn't hot at all. I was enjoying time and thinking oh boy I am going to miss this amazing Florida weather [emoji848][emoji30]
> So i have been researching today the biggest luggages available [emoji12]
> I am planning to get Chanel Cary  on 21' one with xxl bag available to put on top so I could put in that one all fragile things like cosmetics,accessories,etc... ,so I would be traveling in true style [emoji13] Well I am not done yet[emoji15][emoji12][emoji13][emoji51] I am planning to get one more some very large one,so it would fit all my stuff,what doesn't fit in the first  one ,plus gifts.  I hope it will fit.[emoji15] [emoji848][emoji51] I started making a list what I am planning to take from my closet and then what I will be taking from new purchases,and I got headache [emoji856] I am lost [emoji15][emoji849][emoji30]
> It looks like I want to take almost all closet [emoji50][emoji854] And it might happen,if the space allows [emoji15]
> It's definitely going to be interesting packing [emoji13]
> As soon as I start ,I will post my list and some pictures.
> All I can say in my defense,that I am packing 4 seasons [emoji6][emoji56] who knows how long I am going to be in Europe [emoji848][emoji847]


I'm packing today for my son and husband to spend four months in Michigan. They'll need some summer stuff still and also winter clothes. They're also taking almost all their computer gear. I will post a pic of the luggage once it's all in there and shut and done. If it ever gets done... I got up at 3, worked until 12 and am exhausted already..
As soon as they're gone I'll pack for the younger one and myself, while still having to go to work every day. And it's only two weeks for us! So I can hardly imagine how you must feel. Poor girl! But not so poor, since you'll travel with Chanel luggage....


----------



## bakeacookie

@girleuro I can't wait to see your chanel luggage! They're so gorgeous!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I'm packing today for my son and husband to spend four months in Michigan. They'll need some summer stuff still and also winter clothes. They're also taking almost all their computer gear. I will post a pic of the luggage once it's all in there and shut and done. If it ever gets done... I got up at 3, worked until 12 and am exhausted already..
> As soon as they're gone I'll pack for the younger one and myself, while still having to go to work every day. And it's only two weeks for us! So I can hardly imagine how you must feel. Poor girl! But not so poor, since you'll travel with Chanel luggage....



Oh wow [emoji15] Marilyn so you have to do  all packing by yourself no one helping [emoji19][emoji856] So you worked 9 hours [emoji854] and after that you can't kick the feet with a cup of coffee or glass of wine [emoji6][emoji849][emoji848] 
No fun Poor you [emoji120] and you still have a great sense of humor [emoji51] 
Can't wait to see those luggages [emoji50] 
If it took you nine hours,and you are Proffessional in doing that,so how long it will take me. [emoji15]I am not good in that. [emoji849] [emoji856][emoji854]
Now I am thinking who could help me [emoji848] [emoji51] or do it for me. [emoji13]
And after that you still have to take care of whole family plus in US  That's no fun
Well I hope that you quite well after your back surgery to do all those things
But please don't overdo . You should think about yourself too[emoji120] After 9 hours,you should got yourself a day off,or at least half day,for your body to recuperate. 
I am little bit stressed too I am going to my parents home,not hotel so anything needs to be done,i will have to help. 
Like cleaning, but the problem is that this last relapse of injury is healed ok,but as long as I don't bend excessively.I can't lift or pull or stand too long. And I know how my mom is cleaning.She gets on all fours no mops [emoji849][emoji854] And that's the hardest on me. I practically can't do it[emoji30] 
So I will have to find someone to do that.  Otherwise my trip could end short and bad And I never want to experience that type of pain. I didn't sleep for 3 weeks at all[emoji30]
And it would be easy if they would live in a big town,where I grew up,but they moved to our other home 30km out of town,where they have a big land,to grow all kind of veggies and fruits and my father loves to be. I don't think he would ever want to live in the city again
And not too many cleaning ladies wants to travel so far from the city. [emoji23]
So now that I think it's maybe good that I am going not early in the year,because I would have to also work outside [emoji849][emoji15] 
in gardening,and picking fruits,etc... 
And I don't want to worry them by telling that my body healed,but not completely. Sciatica can be inflamed any time,with some wrong moves. [emoji30]  And after all I worked for 8 years day and night non stop in every way-mental,emotional and physical 
But it's my parents,I can't let my mom clean while I am watching [emoji849]
Once I come back from the trip,i will definitely going need to find some stronger therapies than just accupuncture with arnica injections. 
to get myself all the way back and start slowly exercise So I excited but not as much as just going on vacation with no worries [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> @girleuro I can't wait to see your chanel luggage! They're so gorgeous!



Thank you bakeacookie [emoji173]️ Me too [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you bakeacookie [emoji173]️ Me too [emoji847]



I'm tempted to be your LV counterpart but can't convince myself to do it right now.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'm tempted to be your LV counterpart but can't convince myself to do it right now.



Aww I didn't mean to be enabling you Bake [emoji12][emoji56] 
You like LV? 
I am very strange [emoji15] probably from space [emoji573] [emoji849][emoji51] Or Chanel seriously put a spell or I am not human [emoji15][emoji51] 
I don't care for any other brand when it comes to handbags,but Chanel 
And even Chanel I kind of like only flaps. No boys or other stuff.Well lately kind of like WOC as well but only some kind of form style 
Kind of surprised [emoji15] myself,I do like Gabrielle backpacks and maybe small hobo ,And those on my immediate shopping list, but that's it 
You probably will never find another woman,who doesn't care for Hermes [emoji15][emoji849][emoji848][emoji854] Yep I don't care ,don't own,don't want and probably never will
 [emoji12][emoji50]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Aww I didn't mean to be enabling you Bake [emoji12][emoji56]
> You like LV?
> I am very strange [emoji15] probably from space [emoji573] [emoji849][emoji51] Or Chanel seriously put a spell or I am not human [emoji15][emoji51]
> I don't care for any other brand when it comes to handbags,but Chanel
> And even Chanel I kind of like only flaps. No boys or other stuff.Well lately kind of like WOC as well but only some kind of form style
> Kind of surprised [emoji15] myself,I do like Gabrielle backpacks and maybe small hobo ,And those on my immediate shopping list, but that's it
> You probably will never find another woman,who doesn't care for Hermes [emoji15][emoji849][emoji848][emoji854] Yep I don't care ,don't own,don't want and probably never will
> [emoji12][emoji50]



To each their own! 

I am very picky regarding Chanel and Hermes, but I always seem to find something to love at LV. 

I probably will be your LV counterpart haha. I've been eying RTW with my LV SA. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the items I have from Chanel and Hermes. You did help convince me to get my Chanel RTW, after all! 
But I feel I've got the Chanel essentials, for now. Maybe you'll style something else I gotta have that'll light the fire for Chanel again.  But I think I have all I can pull off. 

But I've adored LV travel pieces. When the Chanel airline series debuted I loved it, but somehow I still adore LV travel items more. 

If anything, my Chanel airplane will adorn my LV luggage haha. 

Or maybe when you show your Chanel luggage, I might like that more. Lol. I've never seen anyone with Chanel wheeled luggage actually. 

I have seen someone with that XXL flap and it's huge and flipping awesome. 

But I'm too short for it! [emoji23] so if anyone is going to look amazing with the XXL flap plus Chanel rolling luggage (and maybe Chanel trunk like bags??) it's gotta be you, @girleuro.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> To each their own!
> 
> I am very picky regarding Chanel and Hermes, but I always seem to find something to love at LV.
> 
> I probably will be your LV counterpart haha. I've been eying RTW with my LV SA.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the items I have from Chanel and Hermes. You did help convince me to get my Chanel RTW, after all!
> But I feel I've got the Chanel essentials, for now. Maybe you'll style something else I gotta have that'll light the fire for Chanel again.  But I think I have all I can pull off.
> 
> But I've adored LV travel pieces. When the Chanel airline series debuted I loved it, but somehow I still adore LV travel items more.
> 
> If anything, my Chanel airplane will adorn my LV luggage haha.
> 
> Or maybe when you show your Chanel luggage, I might like that more. Lol. I've never seen anyone with Chanel wheeled luggage actually.
> 
> I have seen someone with that XXL flap and it's huge and flipping awesome.
> 
> But I'm too short for it! [emoji23] so if anyone is going to look amazing with the XXL flap plus Chanel rolling luggage (and maybe Chanel trunk like bags??) it's gotta be you, @girleuro.



Aww you so sweet bake[emoji173]️[emoji8] thank you so much[emoji120][emoji56] I hope I will not enable you again [emoji13][emoji120][emoji56] 
LV traveling pieces are beautiful too 
Like you said we all different and still sometimes get inflamed by others choices Marilyn enabled or it's better word would be introduced us to 21st century's sequins and they are quite beautiful I love it [emoji7] and who knew [emoji849] After 80's ,I never wanted to look at them until now
Now you are liking little Chanel[emoji12] 
Can't wait to see your styling . Did you got warmer weather Chanel jacket? I believe you were mentioned that you was getting no? [emoji259]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Aww you so sweet bake[emoji173]️[emoji8] thank you so much[emoji120][emoji56] I hope I will not enable you again [emoji13][emoji120][emoji56]
> LV traveling pieces are beautiful too
> Like you said we all different and still sometimes get inflamed by others choices Marilyn enabled or it's better word would be introduced us to 21st century's sequins and they are quite beautiful I love it [emoji7] and who knew [emoji849] After 80's ,I never wanted to look at them until now
> Now you are liking little Chanel[emoji12]
> Can't wait to see your styling . Did you got warmer weather Chanel jacket? I believe you were mentioned that you was getting no? [emoji259]



I was hoping the second one would be lighter but it's not light enough! 

So basically I have a fall-winter daily jacket and a winter formal jacket. Haha. 

I've got winter covered! 

I've been keeping an eye on linen jackets and cardigans for spring-summer but I'll take my time since fall will eventually come to SoCal. Lol. 


Omg @Marylin 's sequins tempted me for a bit. It was a kids sequin bow, that I would've made into a brooch. 

But I couldn't figure what I'd wear a sequin brooch to do I left it. But I do notice sequins now haha. 

I'm also loving @Mimmy's scarf combos. It's getting me to think of outfits to go with my scarves.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh wow [emoji15] Marilyn so you have to do  all packing by yourself no one helping [emoji19][emoji856] So you worked 9 hours [emoji854] and after that you can't kick the feet with a cup of coffee or glass of wine [emoji6][emoji849][emoji848]
> No fun Poor you [emoji120] and you still have a great sense of humor [emoji51]
> Can't wait to see those luggages [emoji50]
> If it took you nine hours,and you are Proffessional in doing that,so how long it will take me. [emoji15]I am not good in that. [emoji849] [emoji856][emoji854]
> Now I am thinking who could help me [emoji848] [emoji51] or do it for me. [emoji13]
> And after that you still have to take care of whole family plus in US  That's no fun
> Well I hope that you quite well after your back surgery to do all those things
> But please don't overdo . You should think about yourself too[emoji120] After 9 hours,you should got yourself a day off,or at least half day,for your body to recuperate.
> I am little bit stressed too I am going to my parents home,not hotel so anything needs to be done,i will have to help.
> Like cleaning, but the problem is that this last relapse of injury is healed ok,but as long as I don't bend excessively.I can't lift or pull or stand too long. And I know how my mom is cleaning.She gets on all fours no mops [emoji849][emoji854] And that's the hardest on me. I practically can't do it[emoji30]
> So I will have to find someone to do that.  Otherwise my trip could end short and bad And I never want to experience that type of pain. I didn't sleep for 3 weeks at all[emoji30]
> And it would be easy if they would live in a big town,where I grew up,but they moved to our other home 30km out of town,where they have a big land,to grow all kind of veggies and fruits and my father loves to be. I don't think he would ever want to live in the city again
> And not too many cleaning ladies wants to travel so far from the city. [emoji23]
> So now that I think it's maybe good that I am going not early in the year,because I would have to also work outside [emoji849][emoji15]
> in gardening,and picking fruits,etc...
> And I don't want to worry them by telling that my body healed,but not completely. Sciatica can be inflamed any time,with some wrong moves. [emoji30]  And after all I worked for 8 years day and night non stop in every way-mental,emotional and physical
> But it's my parents,I can't let my mom clean while I am watching [emoji849]
> Once I come back from the trip,i will definitely going need to find some stronger therapies than just accupuncture with arnica injections.
> to get myself all the way back and start slowly exercise So I excited but not as much as just going on vacation with no worries [emoji849][emoji854]


I see your point and I totally feel with you. My mom lives next door. I go over there every two hours to make sure she's ok, to wake her up, wash and dress her, make breakfast, cook and clean, go shopping, cook again, clean up again, and so on.  At night I go over twice. When I'm at work I have professionals do that for me, but it was difficult to convince my family that I need help. My mother doesn't want anyone living in her house with her and it took a lot of effort to convince her to hire a cleaning lady. Now she's happy she has one who comes once every three weeks. It's not much, but it took a big burden off of me. The weirdest thing was when my cleaning lady was at my house while I cleaned my mom's house...
Just tell your parents what happened. They love you and will understand. If payed enough people will do the journey to the country to work there. You'll make someone happy who needs a job! You could hire someone professional, like a janitor to help. Your parents  will object, but they will learn the benefits.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I was hoping the second one would be lighter but it's not light enough!
> 
> So basically I have a fall-winter daily jacket and a winter formal jacket. Haha.
> 
> I've got winter covered!
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on linen jackets and cardigans for spring-summer but I'll take my time since fall will eventually come to SoCal. Lol.
> 
> 
> Omg @Marylin 's sequins tempted me for a bit. It was a kids sequin bow, that I would've made into a brooch.
> 
> But I couldn't figure what I'd wear a sequin brooch to do I left it. But I do notice sequins now haha.
> 
> I'm also loving @Mimmy's scarf combos. It's getting me to think of outfits to go with my scarves.



Oh haven't you checked the season and fabric composition before you bought it? You should always check The best for lighter jackets are spring-summer and resort ones. Resort collections are most interesting although some seasons do beautiful spring/summer as well 
Well I guess for your climate ,soon you will be ok with warmer ones . 
You know even the most dressiest jacket,you can always dress down as well and every day jacket can be dress up as well. Maybe with sequin brooch [emoji13] 
I love scarves,but for South Florida it's not much needed ,but now I want to explore beautiful scarves as well 
I need advice I kind of know what gifts I am buying for my family. Mom definitely going to enjoy Chanel wardrobe,others my hubby suggested that I should give a gift cards, I don't know 
But really I don't have time to worry about everyone's gifts. I will have so many things to do in a very short time for myself and also to plan all care for my hubby. So I might take his advice 
But my best friend 
Do you think I should get her nice Chanel scarf or WOC would be better
But some women don't like so small bags I don't know or maybe nice brooch 
Hrrr [emoji849] I don't know Any advice [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Oh haven't you checked the season and fabric composition before you bought it? You should always check The best for lighter jackets are spring-summer and resort ones. Resort collections are most interesting although some seasons do beautiful spring/summer as well
> Well I guess for your climate ,soon you will be ok with warmer ones .
> You know even the most dressiest jacket,you can always dress down as well and every day jacket can be dress up as well. Maybe with sequin brooch [emoji13]
> I love scarves,but for South Florida it's not much needed ,but now I want to explore beautiful scarves as well
> I need advice I kind of know what gifts I am buying for my family. Mom definitely going to enjoy Chanel wardrobe,others my hubby suggested that I should give a gift cards, I don't know
> But really I don't have time to worry about everyone's gifts. I will have so many things to do in a very short time for myself and also to plan all care for my hubby. So I might take his advice
> But my best friend
> Do you think I should get her nice Chanel scarf or WOC would be better
> But some women don't like so small bags I don't know or maybe nice brooch
> Hrrr [emoji849] I don't know Any advice [emoji120][emoji56]



One has less wool! Haha. It's ok. I wanted a formal and everyday jacket anyway. 

I'll keep any eye out for the summer jacket/cardigan. 

If she likes Chanel, a brooch would be nice. Some people aren't into WOCs and find them small but if you know she would use it a WOC is a great gift. 

Scarves are always good for regions that get cold. 

For men, there are ties at Chanel. If not, electronics are always cool. Unless you know where they'll shop gift cards are hard unless you get the ones that are like a credit card.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> One has less wool! Haha. It's ok. I wanted a formal and everyday jacket anyway.
> 
> I'll keep any eye out for the summer jacket/cardigan.
> 
> If she likes Chanel, a brooch would be nice. Some people aren't into WOCs and find them small but if you know she would use it a WOC is a great gift.
> 
> Scarves are always good for regions that get cold.
> 
> For men, there are ties at Chanel. If not, electronics are always cool. Unless you know where they'll shop gift cards are hard unless you get the ones that are like a credit card.



Thank you Bake [emoji173]️ 
Scarf it is .Its 4 seasons climate in Baltics she always wear scarves not sure about brooches it's kind of also harder. 
No ,family like brother,his fiancé and my nephew and niece getting money gift cards I might get my niece also Chanel backpack and LBJ She loves black ,so I think she will like it as long as not too much embellished or ruffles. She absolutely not into that . But she is studying to be a doctor it's her last year before residency So proud of her. She is on the top of her class [emoji847] She knows all doctors goes to every seminar  
I am shopping only for my mom and aunt,because mom said that is hard to find beautiful clothes and it's really crazy no name clothes cost crazy,so I have to get her beautiful things plus Chanel flap .My aunt she is struggling. My parents helping,so I also will buy some clothes plus gift card 
My dad doesn't care for clothes or anything,so it's easy  [emoji847]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I was hoping the second one would be lighter but it's not light enough!
> 
> So basically I have a fall-winter daily jacket and a winter formal jacket. Haha.
> 
> I've got winter covered!
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on linen jackets and cardigans for spring-summer but I'll take my time since fall will eventually come to SoCal. Lol.
> 
> 
> Omg @Marylin 's sequins tempted me for a bit. It was a kids sequin bow, that I would've made into a brooch.
> 
> But I couldn't figure what I'd wear a sequin brooch to do I left it. But I do notice sequins now haha.
> 
> I'm also loving @Mimmy's scarf combos. It's getting me to think of outfits to go with my scarves.


There will be so many sequins this season, you'll definitely find yours! My skirt was just a glimpse of what's to come. We will be all so bored of sequins by next spring, we'll  wonder how all this glitter invaded our closets! I'm proud of you though that you passed on the brooch for now, you have so many nice pieces of jewelry, if you can't see yourself with the brooch, it's good you didn't get it!


----------



## Marylin

Btw, how's the shopping our wardrobes coming along? Other than girleuro who's changing the thread into 'buying tons of expensive things and squeezing everything into expensive luggage to take all of her wardrobe across the world' , I for my part am still left with the budget I've  set and the clothes I have. These are probably the last hot days to enjoy in Germany and I'm pushing as many of my summer dresses into them as I possibly can. Unfortunately there's this one dress that I had bought for our wedding anniversary,  but couldn't wear, because I was sick that day. So it will have to wait another year.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> There will be so many sequins this season, you'll definitely find yours! My skirt was just a glimpse of what's to come. We will be all so bored of sequins by next spring, we'll  wonder how all this glitter invaded our closets! I'm proud of you though that you passed on the brooch for now, you have so many nice pieces of jewelry, if you can't see yourself with the brooch, it's good you didn't get it!


I'm not entirely sure if I could pull off sequins, but we'll see. I have plenty of dressy items that I can't quite justify another not work item. lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Btw, how's the shopping our wardrobes coming along? Other than girleuro who's changing the thread into 'buying tons of expensive things and squeezing everything into expensive luggage to take all of her wardrobe across the world' , I for my part am still left with the budget I've  set and the clothes I have. These are probably the last hot days to enjoy in Germany and I'm pushing as many of my summer dresses into them as I possibly can. Unfortunately there's this one dress that I had bought for our wedding anniversary,  but couldn't wear, because I was sick that day. So it will have to wait another year.



I kind of went crazy last month. Haha. 

But I've been buying with more thought in regards to clothes. 
Not for shoes though haha. 

I would love more skirt. But I really don't need any more clothes right now. So I'm trying my hardest to not buy right now, especially after July's craziness.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I see your point and I totally feel with you. My mom lives next door. I go over there every two hours to make sure she's ok, to wake her up, wash and dress her, make breakfast, cook and clean, go shopping, cook again, clean up again, and so on.  At night I go over twice. When I'm at work I have professionals do that for me, but it was difficult to convince my family that I need help. My mother doesn't want anyone living in her house with her and it took a lot of effort to convince her to hire a cleaning lady. Now she's happy she has one who comes once every three weeks. It's not much, but it took a big burden off of me. The weirdest thing was when my cleaning lady was at my house while I cleaned my mom's house...
> Just tell your parents what happened. They love you and will understand. If payed enough people will do the journey to the country to work there. You'll make someone happy who needs a job! You could hire someone professional, like a janitor to help. Your parents  will object, but they will learn the benefits.



Omg [emoji44] Marilyn That's hard on you.
If anyone could understand I definitely can. [emoji120] My mom also took care of my grandfather for about 10 years He was walking,but was quite old,to take care of himself. He passed at 97 so for about 10 years he lived with my parents. So my poor mommy,she haven't had like 10 years vacation. She could not leave him for long ...
I know that you mentioned that your mommy is in a wheelchair. Is she paralyzed? Is it long time?
And I know how family doesn't understand. I always say "Walk in my Shoes " 
When my husband got sick we were in ICU for a month. And then 4 months in hospital. His family blamed me[emoji15] 
I mean it's already bad to have any family member sick, but to be practically by myself taking care of my husband,it's unbearable. I do all myself 
I had so many episodes, 2 icus 2 very close call. Overdose in hospital on blood thinners,created hematoma 
I mean nightmare I don't want to remember... 
And to all of that my involvement 100% I do not trust any nurse ,actually i do get messages from God,and that's my cross
He gave me so much wisdom,that I teach nurses what to do. I use nature and then medicine. And doctors can't believe how overall healthy he is . I just healed the wound that dr said he needs surgery. She actually pushed for surgery.I learned everything. It's not easy ,he is big guy too. 6'5 and now weighs 300lbs ,like double and plus my size
You really can't trust anyone. 
Only once I trusted this Polish nurse Practioner who did wound care for 40 years . She saw us twice a week,and stayed 5 minutes.I did all care 
I was forcing her to do some test
Bottom line we end up in ER with emergency surgery and Sepsis and Chronic Osteo Myelitis. 
It's crazy And hospitals are not better,I mean good hospitals,but dangerous 
So I am like lioness . I live in the hospitals. Have to fight all the time . And my husband family think that I don't do anything, just having vacation 
And before my injury I was still running my healthy desserts business and I also do paperwork . We practice common
Law ,so I am pretty good in Law. 
I am going to have nurses but I am looking very carefully. I don't care about their degrees , and I don't want anyone who has cookie cutter mentality.
And big minus if worked in Health agency. They come with this mentality,I do this and I do like I want,but to work for me,I told clearly my way,or highway[emoji12] 
I know every trick in the book 
I know when they lie. It's not going to be easy to adjust,to let it go and allow someone to take over. 
I am so stressed writing huge list what needs to be done. And how need to be done. My main thing that they must care and listen,everything else can be learned. I did [emoji15] 
On a happier note so how is your packing going?[emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Btw, how's the shopping our wardrobes coming along? Other than girleuro who's changing the thread into 'buying tons of expensive things and squeezing everything into expensive luggage to take all of her wardrobe across the world' , I for my part am still left with the budget I've  set and the clothes I have. These are probably the last hot days to enjoy in Germany and I'm pushing as many of my summer dresses into them as I possibly can. Unfortunately there's this one dress that I had bought for our wedding anniversary,  but couldn't wear, because I was sick that day. So it will have to wait another year.



Haha [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I kind of went crazy last month. Haha.
> 
> But I've been buying with more thought in regards to clothes.
> Not for shoes though haha.
> 
> I would love more skirt. But I really don't need any more clothes right now. So I'm trying my hardest to not buy right now, especially after July's craziness.



Well Bake buying with thought,it's all that counts[emoji13] It's still definitely step forward. 
As I said before. I am not going on a ban I am like " who let the dogs out" [emoji51] Or like a kid ,standing in the store and want and can get all the candy"
I just came out of the ban...
But I still very thoughtful of every my purchase. One thing about me,is I do hate wastefulness. Even right now I am putting things on the list that  I want and need and still looking over if it's just hey I can or I really going to wear . And that goes to everything. I don't care how much money I have or I don't have,I like to find deals. I always was like that. And it's killing me when nurse in my home ,she comes only for an hour to do wound care,and she is just wasteful. I get natural things or even medical supplies. I just gave a new bottle of special oil ,she spilled al over the place. Hrr[emoji35] I am boiling . Hate wastefulness. Me and my hubby worked very hard,to get back our financial freedom,after tragedy,and I will always remember how hard it was,so I have problem than i see someone just waist,so what can I expect,when we really move up to our new big house...
But I told my hubby,that it must be discussed with employment No Waisting in my home! I don't do so why I let someone else do! 
So since he retire me ,he needs to implement my rules[emoji12]


----------



## eggtartapproved

I didn't buy anything last month and so far in August I've just bought my belt! I'm not counting it towards my budget since it's one of those wishlist, need, hard to find items all rolled into one (not to mention it's bust my budget completely haha). I'm still letting go if things and really focusing on keeping only what I really love, or what is super functional. The last couple things I donated were a struggle because while I didn't love them, they were in my color palette and I don't have replacements for them. BUT I also have to remind myself that I have more than enough so it will be ok.


----------



## bakeacookie

sweetykaur said:


> It is absolutely pointless to keep on shopping lots of clothes especially when sticking on a budget is important. It is necessary to keep your wardrobe updated with the kind of the clothes that you wear on a daily basis. However if you are a kind of a person who can easily with dresses for formal attire then you should definitely go with buying dresses over formal trousers and shirts



So buy more clothes?


----------



## Marylin

sweetykaur said:


> It is absolutely pointless to keep on shopping lots of clothes especially when sticking on a budget is important. It is necessary to keep your wardrobe updated with the kind of the clothes that you wear on a daily basis. However if you are a kind of a person who can easily with dresses for formal attire then you should definitely go with buying dresses over formal trousers and shirts


Sweetykaur, I would love to know what you're referring to. Do you mean dresses should be preferred over pants and shirts in general or are we talking formal wear?


----------



## Marylin

Forgot to take a pic, but I sent of my hubby and son with three medium bags and two carry-ons that only hold their computer gear and nothing else. The suitcases even hold my son's anti allergic pillow and his blanket (you know how in Europe we use down blankets instead of sheets), plus all his school supplies and drawing equipment, brushes and pencils and some paper. I managed to put in two heavy winter coats, plus gloves and wool hats, even one heavy pair of winter boots each. The bags did not explode (I had them wrapped in foil at the airport...). I'm sure they'll come up with a list of things they forgot, for me to bring when I get there, but it can't be much. I'm so glad I don't have girls, couldn't imagine how it would have been packing for four months for a teenage girl...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't buy anything last month and so far in August I've just bought my belt! I'm not counting it towards my budget since it's one of those wishlist, need, hard to find items all rolled into one (not to mention it's bust my budget completely haha). I'm still letting go if things and really focusing on keeping only what I really love, or what is super functional. The last couple things I donated were a struggle because while I didn't love them, they were in my color palette and I don't have replacements for them. BUT I also have to remind myself that I have more than enough so it will be ok.


You're doing well I think. If you truly don't like the things you gave away, it's fine, but don't be so hard on yourself all the time, would you? It seems like you're sometimes pushing yourself too much to do with less. And isn't a budget there to bust it once in a while? It's the overall costs we need to keep track of and I believe you're doing a great job!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Forgot to take a pic, but I sent of my hubby and son with three medium bags and two carry-ons that only hold their computer gear and nothing else. The suitcases even hold my son's anti allergic pillow and his blanket (you know how in Europe we use down blankets instead of sheets), plus all his school supplies and drawing equipment, brushes and pencils and some paper. I managed to put in two heavy winter coats, plus gloves and wool hats, even one heavy pair of winter boots each. The bags did not explode (I had them wrapped in foil at the airport...). I'm sure they'll come up with a list of things they forgot, for me to bring when I get there, but it can't be much. I'm so glad I don't have girls, couldn't imagine how it would have been packing for four months for a teenage girl...



Haha [emoji23] Marilyn 
Yep I can't imagine too[emoji51] 
And you squeezed all of those things in a medium luggages [emoji848][emoji15][emoji849][emoji854][emoji44] 
So you already Pro in packing [emoji13] [emoji51] 
I don't know if I can do it [emoji849] 
Any tips . I really haven't packed the suitcase long time I do Need some tips [emoji120][emoji56] [emoji259]
Also talking about tech I know I need adapter for Europe, what else? 
How do you deal with your iPhones? 
Are you buying Sim card in the US or in advance,before you travel?how this works?
I need to be able to access to all my data-all my apps and emails. Be able to make pictures and videos 
I also want to be able to text unlimited and to make a call if needed 
What would be the best for me to do ? Need advice [emoji120][emoji259]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I didn't buy anything last month and so far in August I've just bought my belt! I'm not counting it towards my budget since it's one of those wishlist, need, hard to find items all rolled into one (not to mention it's bust my budget completely haha). I'm still letting go if things and really focusing on keeping only what I really love, or what is super functional. The last couple things I donated were a struggle because while I didn't love them, they were in my color palette and I don't have replacements for them. BUT I also have to remind myself that I have more than enough so it will be ok.



You are doing great! You mostly being very thoughtful and sticking to your goals Great job ! [emoji106]No need to be so hard on yourself. Have little fun[emoji13] it's nothing wrong sometimes deviate from your path.,especially when the item you got is so wanted /looked for [emoji102]
We are not perfect [emoji12][emoji259]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Omg [emoji44] Marilyn That's hard on you.
> If anyone could understand I definitely can. [emoji120] My mom also took care of my grandfather for about 10 years He was walking,but was quite old,to take care of himself. He passed at 97 so for about 10 years he lived with my parents. So my poor mommy,she haven't had like 10 years vacation. She could not leave him for long ...
> I know that you mentioned that your mommy is in a wheelchair. Is she paralyzed? Is it long time?
> And I know how family doesn't understand. I always say "Walk in my Shoes "
> When my husband got sick we were in ICU for a month. And then 4 months in hospital. His family blamed me[emoji15]
> I mean it's already bad to have any family member sick, but to be practically by myself taking care of my husband,it's unbearable. I do all myself
> I had so many episodes, 2 icus 2 very close call. Overdose in hospital on blood thinners,created hematoma
> I mean nightmare I don't want to remember...
> And to all of that my involvement 100% I do not trust any nurse ,actually i do get messages from God,and that's my cross
> He gave me so much wisdom,that I teach nurses what to do. I use nature and then medicine. And doctors can't believe how overall healthy he is . I just healed the wound that dr said he needs surgery. She actually pushed for surgery.I learned everything. It's not easy ,he is big guy too. 6'5 and now weighs 300lbs ,like double and plus my size
> You really can't trust anyone.
> Only once I trusted this Polish nurse Practioner who did wound care for 40 years . She saw us twice a week,and stayed 5 minutes.I did all care
> I was forcing her to do some test
> Bottom line we end up in ER with emergency surgery and Sepsis and Chronic Osteo Myelitis.
> It's crazy And hospitals are not better,I mean good hospitals,but dangerous
> So I am like lioness . I live in the hospitals. Have to fight all the time . And my husband family think that I don't do anything, just having vacation
> And before my injury I was still running my healthy desserts business and I also do paperwork . We practice common
> Law ,so I am pretty good in Law.
> I am going to have nurses but I am looking very carefully. I don't care about their degrees , and I don't want anyone who has cookie cutter mentality.
> And big minus if worked in Health agency. They come with this mentality,I do this and I do like I want,but to work for me,I told clearly my way,or highway[emoji12]
> I know every trick in the book
> I know when they lie. It's not going to be easy to adjust,to let it go and allow someone to take over.
> I am so stressed writing huge list what needs to be done. And how need to be done. My main thing that they must care and listen,everything else can be learned. I did [emoji15]
> On a happier note so how is your packing going?[emoji13]


Oh my. What a story and what an ordeal! I'm totally with you about health care. There are a few gems out there, people who know what they're doing, and a lot that don't. My mother is not paralyzed, but can hardly walk due to a life of hard work, arthritis and two broken hips and thighs. She's almost 88 (yes, she had me very late), but is as bright as a young woman and still can cook sometimes leaning over her walker. She's a tough woman and I think that's who I got it from. She still whistles and sings and gives the best advice and she insists to dress prettily, even when at home. I do get tired doing all I do,  but she's so fantastic, I'm just glad I can keep her at home.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Haha [emoji23] Marilyn
> Yep I can't imagine too[emoji51]
> And you squeezed all of those things in a medium luggages [emoji848][emoji15][emoji849][emoji854][emoji44]
> So you already Pro in packing [emoji13] [emoji51]
> I don't know if I can do it [emoji849]
> Any tips . I really haven't packed the suitcase long time I do Need some tips [emoji120][emoji56] [emoji259]
> Also talking about tech I know I need adapter for Europe, what else?
> How do you deal with your iPhones?
> Are you buying Sim card in the US or in advance,before you travel?how this works?
> I need to be able to access to all my data-all my apps and emails. Be able to make pictures and videos
> I also want to be able to text unlimited and to make a call if needed
> What would be the best for me to do ? Need advice [emoji120][emoji259]


I roll up almost everything and put it tightly into packing cubes. That way I can sort t-shirts, pants, underwear, gym clothes and squeeze everything together. Suits and dress shirts go in like lasagna. I put down a pair of pants lengthwise with half hanging out, put in another pair with half sticking out the other end and so on. Jackets go in the same way, half into the bottom of the suitcase, the other half hanging over it. When I have everything in it, I fold the sticking out parts one over the other. That way I make sure I use every inch of space and also get less creases. The pillows and blankets I put in plastic bags, suck out all the air with the vacuum cleaner and closed the bags very tightly. Mind you, the bags were really heavy,  but still within business class restrictions.
You do need adapters, Europe has  different power outlets and different voltage. Some of your electric devices won't work, like hair dryers. 
I usually buy a SIM card in the US once I'm there, it's really easy. You can get unlimited data, no problem. Since I'm only traveling the other way, I have no idea how to do this when coming to Europe, maybe somebody else can give you better advice. But you can probably just walk into any Telekom store (or any other provider) and ask.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I roll up almost everything and put it tightly into packing cubes. That way I can sort t-shirts, pants, underwear, gym clothes and squeeze everything together. Suits and dress shirts go in like lasagna. I put down a pair of pants lengthwise with half hanging out, put in another pair with half sticking out the other end and so on. Jackets go in the same way, half into the bottom of the suitcase, the other half hanging over it. When I have everything in it, I fold the sticking out parts one over the other. That way I make sure I use every inch of space and also get less creases. The pillows and blankets I put in plastic bags, suck out all the air with the vacuum cleaner and closed the bags very tightly. Mind you, the bags were really heavy,  but still within business class restrictions.
> You do need adapters, Europe has  different power outlets and different voltage. Some of your electric devices won't work, like hair dryers.
> I usually buy a SIM card in the US once I'm there, it's really easy. You can get unlimited data, no problem. Since I'm only traveling the other way, I have no idea how to do this when coming to Europe, maybe somebody else can give you better advice. But you can probably just walk into any Telekom store (or any other provider) and ask.



Wow [emoji15] thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️[emoji259] So it is techniques to the packing [emoji848] I don't think I will have time to soak air of bags ,but the rest I love it [emoji4][emoji849][emoji854] It's truly helpful much appreciation [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> You're doing well I think. If you truly don't like the things you gave away, it's fine, but don't be so hard on yourself all the time, would you? It seems like you're sometimes pushing yourself too much to do with less. And isn't a budget there to bust it once in a while? It's the overall costs we need to keep track of and I believe you're doing a great job!





girleuro said:


> You are doing great! You mostly being very thoughtful and sticking to your goals Great job ! [emoji106]No need to be so hard on yourself. Have little fun[emoji13] it's nothing wrong sometimes deviate from your path.,especially when the item you got is so wanted /looked for [emoji102]
> We are not perfect [emoji12][emoji259]



Thanks ladies! I think the items I'm struggling to let go of are items that I don't like, more than I do, but I'm falling into the 'what if' mindset, which I don't want to do because I find it stops me from living in the present moment. I'd like my items to be relevant to my lifestyle now and when wearing them, really enjoy them. My fear/hesitancy of letting them go is because they work well, but not love, but I haven't found other pieces that work well AND I love. Once i let go of them though, I feel good, so I'm OK! =)


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks ladies! I think the items I'm struggling to let go of are items that I don't like, more than I do, but I'm falling into the 'what if' mindset, which I don't want to do because I find it stops me from living in the present moment. I'd like my items to be relevant to my lifestyle now and when wearing them, really enjoy them. My fear/hesitancy of letting them go is because they work well, but not love, but I haven't found other pieces that work well AND I love. Once i let go of them though, I feel good, so I'm OK! =)



So just use them until you find one you do love!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks ladies! I think the items I'm struggling to let go of are items that I don't like, more than I do, but I'm falling into the 'what if' mindset, which I don't want to do because I find it stops me from living in the present moment. I'd like my items to be relevant to my lifestyle now and when wearing them, really enjoy them. My fear/hesitancy of letting them go is because they work well, but not love, but I haven't found other pieces that work well AND I love. Once i let go of them though, I feel good, so I'm OK! =)



Well it's hard to say if you will like them in the future. But it does happens. I had some dresses and other outfits that I purchased a few years ago and never wore it. I just couldn't find how to style it that I would really like it, but this year,I took them out and put with some new pieces and accessories and I did love it. [emoji12][emoji847]And wearing them a lot. So who knows what can happen [emoji849]


----------



## bakeacookie

Shopping on therealreal has been so bad for my numbers. 
But so good in what I've been able to find. 
I had found my HG Hermes scarf, but bought it before they had site credit promos. So I asked if they could offer it to me anyway, and they did! So I bought a skirt. Can't wait to get it. 

This is on top of the Chanel RTW I've bought. lol. I need to stop looking. 

At least with their discounts and credit promos I didn't go over budget buying these things from trr. I actually spent less than I had anticipated, so win-win?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Shopping on therealreal has been so bad for my numbers.
> But so good in what I've been able to find.
> I had found my HG Hermes scarf, but bought it before they had site credit promos. So I asked if they could offer it to me anyway, and they did! So I bought a skirt. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> This is on top of the Chanel RTW I've bought. lol. I need to stop looking.
> 
> At least with their discounts and credit promos I didn't go over budget buying these things from trr. I actually spent less than I had anticipated, so win-win?



Woo hoo ! [emoji13] wonderful! 
And I know shopping on line and finding amazing things at a great price can be addictive [emoji12] but so rewarding  
And a great thing that you even didn't go over a budget, so it's definitely win win [emoji847][emoji322][emoji126]
Can't wait to see the pics [emoji4][emoji259]


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Shopping on therealreal has been so bad for my numbers.
> But so good in what I've been able to find.
> I had found my HG Hermes scarf, but bought it before they had site credit promos. So I asked if they could offer it to me anyway, and they did! So I bought a skirt. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> This is on top of the Chanel RTW I've bought. lol. I need to stop looking.
> 
> At least with their discounts and credit promos I didn't go over budget buying these things from trr. I actually spent less than I had anticipated, so win-win?



HG Hermes! Would love to see a picture!


----------



## RayKay

bakeacookie said:


> Shopping on therealreal has been so bad for my numbers.
> But so good in what I've been able to find.
> I had found my HG Hermes scarf, but bought it before they had site credit promos. So I asked if they could offer it to me anyway, and they did! So I bought a skirt. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> This is on top of the Chanel RTW I've bought. lol. I need to stop looking.
> 
> At least with their discounts and credit promos I didn't go over budget buying these things from trr. I actually spent less than I had anticipated, so win-win?



Great deal on getting the site credit promos after the fact! I always love when that happens


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> HG Hermes! Would love to see a picture!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stylebook-with-bakeacookie.872877/page-106#post-31514567

Pics of my HG H scarf here!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Woo hoo ! [emoji13] wonderful!
> And I know shopping on line and finding amazing things at a great price can be addictive [emoji12] but so rewarding
> And a great thing that you even didn't go over a budget, so it's definitely win win [emoji847][emoji322][emoji126]
> Can't wait to see the pics [emoji4][emoji259]



Pics of the Chanels here!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stylebook-with-bakeacookie.872877/page-108#post-31570141

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stylebook-with-bakeacookie.872877/page-108#post-31574644


----------



## bakeacookie

RayKay said:


> Great deal on getting the site credit promos after the fact! I always love when that happens



It was like my first order with them in a long time, so I was surprised they gave it since it was over a month ago! Super happy.


----------



## bakeacookie

What kind of dress can take me through a formal church wedding in the afternoon to the evening reception? 

My friend says she would like to see guests in dresses but also said whatever is comfortable. 

No idea what I'd wear. It's at the end of the year so I have a long time to think about what I'd wear, and take advantage of sales if I need something.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Pics of the Chanels here!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stylebook-with-bakeacookie.872877/page-108#post-31570141
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stylebook-with-bakeacookie.872877/page-108#post-31574644



Aww it's gorgeous Bake! [emoji7] Scarf is so colorful and your Chanel LBJ both are beautiful! You can wear them so many ways.They go with everything both of them you can dress up or dress down. You are going love it! [emoji120]It's Chanel magic [emoji847]and it's timeless 
You never going to be bored with them [emoji6][emoji126] 
So happy for you![emoji120][emoji56] 
Every girl needs some Chanel magic [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

So I am being so inpatient and started slowly to buy a few things [emoji849][emoji15][emoji12] I couldn't resist to get these boots. It's hard to find in size 12 but practically I never could find them in wide. So I had to purchased them. I was debating should I get grey or black.but decided to get dark slate grey color.It practically goes with everything,including pink and navy . I can wear them with all short skirts and dresses and since they are wide,I hope will be able to wear them with leggings. And speaking of leggings I purchased Balmain high waisted light grey Suede leggings [emoji12] 
And oh boy I also secured my purchase on Chanel luggage. I should not done it yet, if my hubby finds out ,[emoji849][emoji15][emoji854] 
But it was only one airline collection luggage on whole internet  in new condition. It was on the real real 2 used ones ,but since yesterday already one left. So I called stores and find out that is hard to find. I panicked, and I put down payment  ,I just couldn't have one more headache [emoji856] of preparing for the trip and no luggage,that I dreamed on. I just way too emotional these days


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So I am being so inpatient and started slowly to buy a few things [emoji849][emoji15][emoji12] I couldn't resist to get these boots. It's hard to find in size 12 but practically I never could find them in wide. So I had to purchased them. I was debating should I get grey or black.but decided to get dark slate grey color.It practically goes with everything,including pink and navy . I can wear them with all short skirts and dresses and since they are wide,I hope will be able to wear them with leggings. And speaking of leggings I purchased Balmain high waisted light grey Suede leggings [emoji12]
> And oh boy I also secured my purchase on Chanel luggage. I should not done it yet, if my hubby finds out ,[emoji849][emoji15][emoji854]
> But it was only one airline collection luggage on whole internet  in new condition. It was on the real real 2 used ones ,but since yesterday already one left. So I called stores and find out that is hard to find. I panicked, and I put down payment  ,I just couldn't have one more headache [emoji856] of preparing for the trip and no luggage,that I dreamed on. I just way too emotional these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799440
> View attachment 3799441
> View attachment 3799442



[emoji7] the luggage is gorgeous!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> [emoji7] the luggage is gorgeous!



Thank you Bake [emoji173]️[emoji259]


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh, you all got me on the sequins. 

I found navy blue sequined dress. And I love it.

I'm pretty sure this will be the dress I wear to my friend's wedding. But I'll keep an eye out for other options that could top this one. 

What bag & shoes should I wear? 
Accessories? Ahh. Never had to wear this kind of dress before. 

View attachment 3800242


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Oh, you all got me on the sequins.
> 
> I found navy blue sequined dress. And I love it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this will be the dress I wear to my friend's wedding. But I'll keep an eye out for other options that could top this one.
> 
> What bag & shoes should I wear?
> Accessories? Ahh. Never had to wear this kind of dress before.
> 
> View attachment 3800242



It's gorgeous Bake[emoji7] and definitely no accessories needed . Maybe diamond studs . And you are going to wear your hair up? 
The dress is a star,so I would keep shoes and handbag very neutral. Maybe navy shoes and silver clutch or silver shoes and navy clutch. I would not bring any bright colors in. Just keep neutral elegant [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> It's gorgeous Bake[emoji7] and definitely no accessories needed . Maybe diamond studs . And you are going to wear your hair up?
> The dress is a star,so I would keep shoes and handbag very neutral. Maybe navy shoes and silver clutch or silver shoes and navy clutch. I would not bring any bright colors in. Just keep neutral elegant [emoji847]



It'll be a lot shorter on me though, haha. Wow those dress models are tall! 

I don't have silver anything. Just silver plated jewlery. 

Would black shoes and a black Chanel flap work? 
I was going to wear the shorter Chanel jacket at night since it would be really cold. 
Should I wear something different for the earlier church part?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It'll be a lot shorter on me though, haha. Wow those dress models are tall!
> 
> I don't have silver anything. Just silver plated jewlery.
> 
> Would black shoes and a black Chanel flap work?
> I was going to wear the shorter Chanel jacket at night since it would be really cold.
> Should I wear something different for the earlier church part?



Chanel Jacket yes and you could put some silver color pin ,something sparkle on the jacket 
Black shoes goes with everything and your flap has silver hardware?
And nice diamond studs would finish the look .Don't make dress too short. 
It's very elegant at the long length


----------



## eggtartapproved

girleuro said:


> So I am being so inpatient and started slowly to buy a few things [emoji849][emoji15][emoji12] I couldn't resist to get these boots. It's hard to find in size 12 but practically I never could find them in wide. So I had to purchased them. I was debating should I get grey or black.but decided to get dark slate grey color.It practically goes with everything,including pink and navy . I can wear them with all short skirts and dresses and since they are wide,I hope will be able to wear them with leggings. And speaking of leggings I purchased Balmain high waisted light grey Suede leggings [emoji12]
> And oh boy I also secured my purchase on Chanel luggage. I should not done it yet, if my hubby finds out ,[emoji849][emoji15][emoji854]
> But it was only one airline collection luggage on whole internet  in new condition. It was on the real real 2 used ones ,but since yesterday already one left. So I called stores and find out that is hard to find. I panicked, and I put down payment  ,I just couldn't have one more headache [emoji856] of preparing for the trip and no luggage,that I dreamed on. I just way too emotional these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799440
> View attachment 3799441
> View attachment 3799442


WOW, those are amazing additions to your wardrobe! The leggings are REALLY COOL!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> WOW, those are amazing additions to your wardrobe! The leggings are REALLY COOL!



Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji173]️


----------



## eggtartapproved

My ootd with my new belt. I've already worn her 4 times and it's just pure love [emoji173]️


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> My ootd with my new belt. I've already worn her 4 times and it's just pure love [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3804286


Very nice look! I love how understated the whole outfit is with the belt being the star!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Oh, you all got me on the sequins.
> 
> I found navy blue sequined dress. And I love it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this will be the dress I wear to my friend's wedding. But I'll keep an eye out for other options that could top this one.
> 
> What bag & shoes should I wear?
> Accessories? Ahh. Never had to wear this kind of dress before.
> 
> View attachment 3800242



Oh I can't see it. Is there any other way to post a pic?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So I am being so inpatient and started slowly to buy a few things [emoji849][emoji15][emoji12] I couldn't resist to get these boots. It's hard to find in size 12 but practically I never could find them in wide. So I had to purchased them. I was debating should I get grey or black.but decided to get dark slate grey color.It practically goes with everything,including pink and navy . I can wear them with all short skirts and dresses and since they are wide,I hope will be able to wear them with leggings. And speaking of leggings I purchased Balmain high waisted light grey Suede leggings [emoji12]
> And oh boy I also secured my purchase on Chanel luggage. I should not done it yet, if my hubby finds out ,[emoji849][emoji15][emoji854]
> But it was only one airline collection luggage on whole internet  in new condition. It was on the real real 2 used ones ,but since yesterday already one left. So I called stores and find out that is hard to find. I panicked, and I put down payment  ,I just couldn't have one more headache [emoji856] of preparing for the trip and no luggage,that I dreamed on. I just way too emotional these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799440
> View attachment 3799441
> View attachment 3799442


Wow! You know you'll buy about 10 more of those, to fit in all the clothes you want to take, right?  The boots are gorgeous. You're going to have us started on a discussion about otk boots....


----------



## Marylin

I've been in Michigan for a week and haven't done anything but clean and scrub and get stuff done. When I passed the Chanel store the other day I felt like in a different universe. I'm glad I didn't take any nice clothes, I wouldn't have a chance to wear them. My youngest and I got here with one medium bag and two carry-ons, one of which was empty. Hopefully the chores part of the trip will be done soon and there's going to be a bit of vacation as well. 
Well I did take my niece shopping and bought tons of cute tops and shorts and also a lot of school clothes. That too felt like a different universe. Teenage girls wear just as much of a uniform as the boys, and I'm yet to understand the tiny variations between cute and no-way!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Oh I can't see it. Is there any other way to post a pic?






Here's the dress!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3806400
> 
> 
> Here's the dress!


Wow and wow! That's a cool dress. You pretty much don't need any accessories at all, just nude pumps or better sandals and a very understated clutch and you're  done!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Wow and wow! That's a cool dress. You pretty much don't need any accessories at all, just nude pumps or better sandals and a very understated clutch and you're  done!



It'll be in the winter so I planned to wear a black blazer and black heels. I don't have anything nude or sandals lol. I was trying to do this cheaply as possible because I honestly don't see myself wearing this dress again. 

Plus it's hard to find nude in my shade of nude.  been looking cuz it would be such a staple.


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> My ootd with my new belt. I've already worn her 4 times and it's just pure love [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3804286



Eggtartapproved I love your red jeans look and the belt is definitely a star [emoji106]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Wow! You know you'll buy about 10 more of those, to fit in all the clothes you want to take, right?  The boots are gorgeous. You're going to have us started on a discussion about otk boots....



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ Ha ha [emoji23] I can't do 10 , unless would come with a boy to carry them[emoji51] I think with this one ,one xxl flap attachable on top and one extra large luggage ,I should be ok [emoji13] 
I believe Chanel doesn't make bigger than this,so I just have to get very big one from somewhere else. 
(And besides , if I have to wait any longer, my wardrobe, definitely will go down to 3 seasons. [emoji15][emoji848][emoji856][emoji19][emoji30][emoji23] 
Because i so used to the sunny Florida, even warm fall weather, for me might not feel as summer . )[emoji30]I am not going to have much time this time to search for luggage, but for next year, or next trip, I found very beautiful luggages, they like trunks and you can customize them, from some England company[emoji12] . 
Now I just received my leggings and OTK boots. Soo happy [emoji847] Leggings fits like made for me and boots too. Usually I get claustrophobic with tight boots (I have ones to the knee, and one day, i so panicked, and once feet swell, I couldn't take them off , so I almost fainted [emoji854])
But these omg [emoji44] so comfortable soo happy got them in wide width. And they are blocked heel, and more rounded so don't look over sexy and it's so so easy to put them on and take them off. 
If any time, I see again any SW boots in wide, I will grab them in more colors 
I hope I am not enabling you ladies [emoji13][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I've been in Michigan for a week and haven't done anything but clean and scrub and get stuff done. When I passed the Chanel store the other day I felt like in a different universe. I'm glad I didn't take any nice clothes, I wouldn't have a chance to wear them. My youngest and I got here with one medium bag and two carry-ons, one of which was empty. Hopefully the chores part of the trip will be done soon and there's going to be a bit of vacation as well.
> Well I did take my niece shopping and bought tons of cute tops and shorts and also a lot of school clothes. That too felt like a different universe. Teenage girls wear just as much of a uniform as the boys, and I'm yet to understand the tiny variations between cute and no-way!



Poor you, Marilyn, scrubbing and cleaning, that's definitely not vacation for you. [emoji15][emoji44][emoji854] 
And how exciting did I heard Chanel store[emoji12]... so did you rewarded yourself for such a hard work [emoji29]? [emoji12] 
I hope you did. And please take it easy, you just had back surgery a few months ago , you must take care of yourself. [emoji120]
And I hope,that you will have time for some fun as well. 
Yep buying clothes for teenagers, it's not an easy task, that's why I am not buying anything for my nephew or niece, I will just going to give them gift card , so they can use money as they want. Maybe if I can still find easy anywhere, I might get for my niece, Chanel Gabrielle backpack. Since it's backpack, I think, she would love it. She is not a teenager anymore. She is studying to be a doctor. And starting September 1st last year of her studies before residency , so she might changing her style , to more sophisticated, well I hope ,she does... [emoji849] 
Now tell us what happened to your nephew, I was wondering if he is eating, what your boys eating, or ....sticking to junk food . ?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It'll be in the winter so I planned to wear a black blazer and black heels. I don't have anything nude or sandals lol. I was trying to do this cheaply as possible because I honestly don't see myself wearing this dress again.
> 
> Plus it's hard to find nude in my shade of nude.  been looking cuz it would be such a staple.



Bake , i believe you can get more out of this dress. Not necessarily as a dress, but after the wedding, you could cut shorter or even better ,cut in 2 pieces, so you will have a top, which can go with anything more casually or dressy and gorgeous/sexy sequin skirt , which you can dress down with t shirt , tank , leather jacket, long oversized sweater and boots , I mean possibilities are endless....[emoji6][emoji854] You will never get bored


----------



## girleuro

So ladies, I need advice 
I got these high waisted jeans , but they 100% cotton and I love how they look on me, so slimming, but I feel little tight in hips. It's funny,actually you can't see that they are  tight by looking , but I feel it. So since it's Chanel, I hope there is a little fabric to let it out. I don't need much , or you think that since it's a Cotton, it will stretch [emoji15] 


View attachment 3806852


----------



## girleuro

Ladies I need another advice on alterations. I bought these pants and I absolutely love them and I do have the top as well. But I would love to wear with blouses as well as high waisted pants as they are . Another headache [emoji856] but I have to find solution. 
They fit amazing and very slimming again and details are gorgeous, but at the same time complicated, because they kind of done high waisted but high waist is attached to waist level, you can see from the picture, and of course doesn't go well through the hips, and little bit tight in thighs as well. 
So I decided to insert some kind of fabric, but it's so complicated [emoji30] to find right color and fabric . The pants as you can see from a fabric swatch are made of some kind of sheer black gauze, little sturdier but sheer embossed with flowers, which are kind of black , but blue also and has little shimmer, in the light. And then they are lined in very sheer silk chiffon. Well since it's more flowers than sheerness, they do look normal nothing too much. Now at first  I was thinking to cut fabric from inside the leg, where is not as visible and insert that fabric on the hip down, and inside the leg insert some kind of fabric (taffeta, double silk chiffon all black or top layer black and lining navy? Or satin . Definitely not sure if I can find thin brocade to match the print on the pants. Now I realized that the pants need more fabric on the side of the leg, because it goes all the way from the hips or even waist not sure definitely don't have seamstress understanding/skills . So if I have to insert on the sides, what kind of fabric I should use? Should I go with chiffon all kind of semi sheer but lined or organza I have no clue, but I must to figure out how to fix them [emoji15] 
Or put satin lines like tuxedo ( I don't care so much for) 
Please anyone advice me 
It might some fabric is inside to let it out, but I don't think it would be enough 
So my question can I cut from inside and if it's not enough length to piece them and insert double chiffon inside the leg ? 
Or what should I do? 
Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji120][emoji56][emoji23]


----------



## Pishi

Ladies, I haven't had much chance to post lately, or read through what you guys have posted.  I hope to have time soon.  We moved to our temporary rental, and then wham, we're in the middle of Hurricane Harvey.  So my DH, the dog, and I are holed up in this apartment.  Luckily safe and not under water -- so many people here are suffering, have completely lost everything.  It makes you think about what is valuable, what matters, and what doesn't matter.  I will say that at this point I'd give a lot for the pair of rubber boots I put into storage.  Instead, I have a rose-gold sequined skirt!  Eyeroll.  

So no shopping or sharing from me.  As I said, I'll catch up on posts and admire what you guys have been doing recently, as soon as I can.


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> Ladies, I haven't had much chance to post lately, or read through what you guys have posted.  I hope to have time soon.  We moved to our temporary rental, and then wham, we're in the middle of Hurricane Harvey.  So my DH, the dog, and I are holed up in this apartment.  Luckily safe and not under water -- so many people here are suffering, have completely lost everything.  It makes you think about what is valuable, what matters, and what doesn't matter.  I will say that at this point I'd give a lot for the pair of rubber boots I put into storage.  Instead, I have a rose-gold sequined skirt!  Eyeroll.
> 
> So no shopping or sharing from me.  As I said, I'll catch up on posts and admire what you guys have been doing recently, as soon as I can.



Glad to hear you're safe, hope things get back to normal for you soon!


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> Ladies, I haven't had much chance to post lately, or read through what you guys have posted.  I hope to have time soon.  We moved to our temporary rental, and then wham, we're in the middle of Hurricane Harvey.  So my DH, the dog, and I are holed up in this apartment.  Luckily safe and not under water -- so many people here are suffering, have completely lost everything.  It makes you think about what is valuable, what matters, and what doesn't matter.  I will say that at this point I'd give a lot for the pair of rubber boots I put into storage.  Instead, I have a rose-gold sequined skirt!  Eyeroll.
> 
> So no shopping or sharing from me.  As I said, I'll catch up on posts and admire what you guys have been doing recently, as soon as I can.


Oh my, Pishi, thank God you're ok! That's all that counts. I've not been able to watch a lot of news,but what I saw was terrible. Those poor people. Stay safe and use the time to relax.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Poor you, Marilyn, scrubbing and cleaning, that's definitely not vacation for you. [emoji15][emoji44][emoji854]
> And how exciting did I heard Chanel store[emoji12]... so did you rewarded yourself for such a hard work [emoji29]? [emoji12]
> I hope you did. And please take it easy, you just had back surgery a few months ago , you must take care of yourself. [emoji120]
> And I hope,that you will have time for some fun as well.
> Yep buying clothes for teenagers, it's not an easy task, that's why I am not buying anything for my nephew or niece, I will just going to give them gift card , so they can use money as they want. Maybe if I can still find easy anywhere, I might get for my niece, Chanel Gabrielle backpack. Since it's backpack, I think, she would love it. She is not a teenager anymore. She is studying to be a doctor. And starting September 1st last year of her studies before residency , so she might changing her style , to more sophisticated, well I hope ,she does... [emoji849]
> Now tell us what happened to your nephew, I was wondering if he is eating, what your boys eating, or ....sticking to junk food . ?


Thanks for your support. No, no rewards for me, Chanel is too expensive here, plus I'm using all my money on the family right now. I like the gift card idea. What I did was, I took my niece to the mall and she got whatever she wanted. Unfortunately she didn't show me how it looked on and I ended up paying for a pair of shorts I would never ever have approved had I seen them.  Way too short and too tight. I'm trying to get her to wear less revealing clothes. She's 15! I'm going  to pay for her homecoming dress only if I like it. That's the deal. A Chanel backpack is such a generous gift, can I be your niece, please? 
It's tough with the little one. He's so used to grabbing sweets and candy out of the pantry whenever he wants to and I haven't seen him eating anything but McDonald's. Today is the first day I'm taking care of him by myself and he picked Olive Garden for lunch. All he wanted was the bread sticks. I allowed two and made him eat a few noodles with a fork. He wanted butter on the noodles, I said the restaurant was out of butter. He was so upset, he doesn't talk to me right now. He wanted häagen Dazs cookie dough ice cream for desert, I made him fat- and sugar free pop sickles instead. He ate them, but still won't talk to me. I'm apparently a mean aunt. But he did get breadsticks, pasta and ice Cream! My boys had salad, soup and fruit. 
So I'm giving him what I can without completely sacrificing my standards. I'll have him until Friday and won't have to take care of dinner, so all I have to figure out is snack time.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Ladies I need another advice on alterations. I bought these pants and I absolutely love them and I do have the top as well. But I would love to wear with blouses as well as high waisted pants as they are . Another headache [emoji856] but I have to find solution.
> They fit amazing and very slimming again and details are gorgeous, but at the same time complicated, because they kind of done high waisted but high waist is attached to waist level, you can see from the picture, and of course doesn't go well through the hips, and little bit tight in thighs as well.
> So I decided to insert some kind of fabric, but it's so complicated [emoji30] to find right color and fabric . The pants as you can see from a fabric swatch are made of some kind of sheer black gauze, little sturdier but sheer embossed with flowers, which are kind of black , but blue also and has little shimmer, in the light. And then they are lined in very sheer silk chiffon. Well since it's more flowers than sheerness, they do look normal nothing too much. Now at first  I was thinking to cut fabric from inside the leg, where is not as visible and insert that fabric on the hip down, and inside the leg insert some kind of fabric (taffeta, double silk chiffon all black or top layer black and lining navy? Or satin . Definitely not sure if I can find thin brocade to match the print on the pants. Now I realized that the pants need more fabric on the side of the leg, because it goes all the way from the hips or even waist not sure definitely don't have seamstress understanding/skills . So if I have to insert on the sides, what kind of fabric I should use? Should I go with chiffon all kind of semi sheer but lined or organza I have no clue, but I must to figure out how to fix them [emoji15]
> Or put satin lines like tuxedo ( I don't care so much for)
> Please anyone advice me
> It might some fabric is inside to let it out, but I don't think it would be enough
> So my question can I cut from inside and if it's not enough length to piece them and insert double chiffon inside the leg ?
> Or what should I do?
> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji120][emoji56][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806862
> View attachment 3806863
> View attachment 3806864


Don't cut anything! Please, you'll regret it, if it doesn't turn out the way you want it to! Find a good tailor and tell them what you need. My guess is, it's going to be the kind of fabric you use for slips under dresses and skirts, which will prevent any seeing through and also will allow you to pull it on easily. But please ask an expert before you decide on anything. It's lovely though!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So ladies, I need advice
> I got these high waisted jeans , but they 100% cotton and I love how they look on me, so slimming, but I feel little tight in hips. It's funny,actually you can't see that they are  tight by looking , but I feel it. So since it's Chanel, I hope there is a little fabric to let it out. I don't need much , or you think that since it's a Cotton, it will stretch [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3806851
> View attachment 3806852


It might stretch. I'd wear it a few times and see if you will still want to change it. You could also dampen it and wear it, like you do with jeans to make them fit your body.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Glad to hear you're safe, hope things get back to normal for you soon!



Oh wow Pishi so sorry and so glad that you guys are ok . I haven't seen news lately and even didn't know that Hurricane came.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Don't cut anything! Please, you'll regret it, if it doesn't turn out the way you want it to! Find a good tailor and tell them what you need. My guess is, it's going to be the kind of fabric you use for slips under dresses and skirts, which will prevent any seeing through and also will allow you to pull it on easily. But please ask an expert before you decide on anything. It's lovely though!



Thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️[emoji120][emoji259] oh no I wasn't going to cut myself I can't even cut paper straight [emoji15],I just trying to get the right fabric and then take it to the tailor. So silk satin  plain black right? [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It might stretch. I'd wear it a few times and see if you will still want to change it. You could also dampen it and wear it, like you do with jeans to make them fit your body.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ I will try. that's what I thought that it should stretch . I had cotton jeans before and they stretched beyond I could wear them anymore Hope these just stretch a bit [emoji15]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks for your support. No, no rewards for me, Chanel is too expensive here, plus I'm using all my money on the family right now. I like the gift card idea. What I did was, I took my niece to the mall and she got whatever she wanted. Unfortunately she didn't show me how it looked on and I ended up paying for a pair of shorts I would never ever have approved had I seen them.  Way too short and too tight. I'm trying to get her to wear less revealing clothes. She's 15! I'm going  to pay for her homecoming dress only if I like it. That's the deal. A Chanel backpack is such a generous gift, can I be your niece, please?
> It's tough with the little one. He's so used to grabbing sweets and candy out of the pantry whenever he wants to and I haven't seen him eating anything but McDonald's. Today is the first day I'm taking care of him by myself and he picked Olive Garden for lunch. All he wanted was the bread sticks. I allowed two and made him eat a few noodles with a fork. He wanted butter on the noodles, I said the restaurant was out of butter. He was so upset, he doesn't talk to me right now. He wanted häagen Dazs cookie dough ice cream for desert, I made him fat- and sugar free pop sickles instead. He ate them, but still won't talk to me. I'm apparently a mean aunt. But he did get breadsticks, pasta and ice Cream! My boys had salad, soup and fruit.
> So I'm giving him what I can without completely sacrificing my standards. I'll have him until Friday and won't have to take care of dinner, so all I have to figure out is snack time.



Oh wow Chanel is more expensive here [emoji15] but you would get duty free back right once you take it out of the country. 
Ha ha [emoji23]I know with teenagers and their clothing it's not easy.And since you don't know her style,she tricked you in buying something way too revealing,but I know she got away once. Now she knows that you are going to be more careful in future in buying things without looking and trusting her taste. 
But it's just the same thing as with your nephew,if parents allow to dress certain way,you will not win .
I had an  opposite problem, my niece never wanted to wear nothing girly, no dresses. I used to buy her beautiful dresses and she never wore them [emoji19] 
Ha ha yep Gabrielle handbag, if i find one , it's more guilty gift. 
I left when she was 4 . She had problems with her mom. My ex sister-in-law had addiction... 
so poor little one was growing with her father and of course my parents, and she and I were so alike. I took care of her so much, she was so attached to me. She counted days, months until I come back, but my plans changed and I never did. So now she is grown and we don't have good relationship. She was ok in the beginning, but after she became teenager,she is not communicating with me.My heart brakes that I let her down. She feel like I lied to her.... So now I am going to try to rebuild the relationship and maybe expensive gift will help[emoji849] 
Besides so proud of her, after all she went trough since such early age, she is brilliant .She is not just study medicine and is one of the best students but also she has humanitarian heart Summer time she goes to other countries to volunteer. She is so committed to medicine.She already been in surgery. She knows every doctor and goes to every lecture. She was working in laboratory to get credits, and they loved her so much that offered part time job . So proud of her, but so scared how i am going get through to her. I think she is very closed inside, and that's my brother 's fault. She never was taken to Psychologist to cope with her loses . So I am extremely excited, but worried as well. [emoji854] 
Now you made me laugh about your nephew. 
Specially restaurant run out of butter. [emoji51]I don't know how you managed to tell him that without laughing 
But by replacing a few things with healthier versions, it shows that it's possible to change his habits to healthier ones. But since you are not going to be there all the time, nothing you can do. 
It's very sad, that parents think that they show their love by allowing child to eat what he wants
And it would be bad enough that it would be home made some fried food, but Mc Donald's and junk food [emoji19][emoji854]
Oh boy , what kind of life he is going to have.., 
Well they will have to pay the price later. If he gets sick, God forbid diabetes ., or so many disease these days even when you eating right ,you are not secure 
Many ppl always telling me, well you guys are heath nuts and your husband still got sick, 
But the only thing is wrong with my husband that he doesn't walk . His BP, heart, cholesterol, etc... is perfect 
So this is what it is , yes I agree with our nature, God knows what government spraying, water, etc... no one is not at risk to get sick. 
But I can say the difference is when the real health problems comes, it depends how strong is your body, your immune system to fight any infection 
And I definitely believe if my husband would don't have perfect health to start, he would not survive 2 ICUs , major infections,etc... the reason he bounds so fast is that the lifestyle that we always had .


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Pishi glad to hear you are OK!
@Marylin one day he'll look back and realize you were doing it for his own good!
@girleuro no ideas from me, but i think maybe enjoy them as is? They are lovely. Just don't know if after trying to do the alterations will it still come out as something you love? Or maybe won't look the same?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Another outfit with my belt worn on my waist instead. I love this belt.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh wow Chanel is more expensive here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you would get duty free back right once you take it out of the country.
> Ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know with teenagers and their clothing it's not easy.And since you don't know her style,she tricked you in buying something way too revealing,but I know she got away once. Now she knows that you are going to be more careful in future in buying things without looking and trusting her taste.
> But it's just the same thing as with your nephew,if parents allow to dress certain way,you will not win .
> I had an  opposite problem, my niece never wanted to wear nothing girly, no dresses. I used to buy her beautiful dresses and she never wore them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha yep Gabrielle handbag, if i find one , it's more guilty gift.
> I left when she was 4 . She had problems with her mom. My ex sister-in-law had addiction...
> so poor little one was growing with her father and of course my parents, and she and I were so alike. I took care of her so much, she was so attached to me. She counted days, months until I come back, but my plans changed and I never did. So now she is grown and we don't have good relationship. She was ok in the beginning, but after she became teenager,she is not communicating with me.My heart brakes that I let her down. She feel like I lied to her.... So now I am going to try to rebuild the relationship and maybe expensive gift will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides so proud of her, after all she went trough since such early age, she is brilliant .She is not just study medicine and is one of the best students but also she has humanitarian heart Summer time she goes to other countries to volunteer. She is so committed to medicine.She already been in surgery. She knows every doctor and goes to every lecture. She was working in laboratory to get credits, and they loved her so much that offered part time job . So proud of her, but so scared how i am going get through to her. I think she is very closed inside, and that's my brother 's fault. She never was taken to Psychologist to cope with her loses . So I am extremely excited, but worried as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you made me laugh about your nephew.
> Specially restaurant run out of butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you managed to tell him that without laughing
> But by replacing a few things with healthier versions, it shows that it's possible to change his habits to healthier ones. But since you are not going to be there all the time, nothing you can do.
> It's very sad, that parents think that they show their love by allowing child to eat what he wants
> And it would be bad enough that it would be home made some fried food, but Mc Donald's and junk food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy , what kind of life he is going to have..,
> Well they will have to pay the price later. If he gets sick, God forbid diabetes ., or so many disease these days even when you eating right ,you are not secure
> Many ppl always telling me, well you guys are heath nuts and your husband still got sick,
> But the only thing is wrong with my husband that he doesn't walk . His BP, heart, cholesterol, etc... is perfect
> So this is what it is , yes I agree with our nature, God knows what government spraying, water, etc... no one is not at risk to get sick.
> But I can say the difference is when the real health problems comes, it depends how strong is your body, your immune system to fight any infection
> And I definitely believe if my husband would don't have perfect health to start, he would not survive 2 ICUs , major infections,etc... the reason he bounds so fast is that the lifestyle that we always had .



It's amazing how well you take care of your husband! He's so lucky to have you! 



eggtartapproved said:


> Another outfit with my belt worn on my waist instead. I love this belt.
> View attachment 3808846



Love it! I also like the cardigan. Is that the one your parents got you? Or was that a lighter one, I forget.


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @Pishi glad to hear you are OK!
> @Marylin one day he'll look back and realize you were doing it for his own good!
> @girleuro no ideas from me, but i think maybe enjoy them as is? They are lovely. Just don't know if after trying to do the alterations will it still come out as something you love? Or maybe won't look the same?



Well I don't have a choice. They don't fit as it is [emoji30]It's a little change. [emoji849]I am not altering completely their style only inserting little bit of fabric on the side of the leg or hopefully inside of the leg where is not as visible at all. [emoji120][emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> Another outfit with my belt worn on my waist instead. I love this belt.
> View attachment 3808846



Very nice eggtartapproved [emoji106]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @Pishi glad to hear you are OK!
> @Marylin one day he'll look back and realize you were doing it for his own good!
> @girleuro no ideas from me, but i think maybe enjoy them as is? They are lovely. Just don't know if after trying to do the alterations will it still come out as something you love? Or maybe won't look the same?


Thanks eggtart. I'm consoling myself with the thought that I love him enough to be able to stand the pain of not being loved by him.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It's amazing how well you take care of your husband! He's so lucky to have you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I also like the cardigan. Is that the one your parents got you? Or was that a lighter one, I forget.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie

So I bought a Ted Baker shirt this weekend. It was cute and it'll go with the remaining skirts I have left. 

I think I have more than enough clothes to be banned from shopping until the end of next year. It's just a really bad habit that I like looking for clothes. 

The only thing I can see myself buying is a better version of the dress I'll wear to my friend's wedding but no other option will be that inexpensive.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Love it! I also like the cardigan. Is that the one your parents got you? Or was that a lighter one, I forget.


Thanks! This is actually a cardigan from a family friend who is a buyer for Anthropologie - when my parents visit once in a while, she gifts me cardigans! Thankful, 'cuz it saves me a lot and there are so many style I probably would not have tried otherwise, like this one - and I love it!



girleuro said:


> Well I don't have a choice. They don't fit as it is [emoji30]It's a little change. [emoji849]I am not altering completely their style only inserting little bit of fabric on the side of the leg or hopefully inside of the leg where is not as visible at all. [emoji120][emoji12]


good luck with it! Hope it works out!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks! This is actually a cardigan from a family friend who is a buyer for Anthropologie - when my parents visit once in a while, she gifts me cardigans! Thankful, 'cuz it saves me a lot and there are so many style I probably would not have tried otherwise, like this one - and I love it!
> 
> good luck with it! Hope it works out!



How nice of her to gift you beautiful cardigans 
Thank you it will work out I am confident it will. [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Ladies I need another advice on alterations. I bought these pants and I absolutely love them and I do have the top as well. But I would love to wear with blouses as well as high waisted pants as they are . Another headache [emoji856] but I have to find solution.
> They fit amazing and very slimming again and details are gorgeous, but at the same time complicated, because they kind of done high waisted but high waist is attached to waist level, you can see from the picture, and of course doesn't go well through the hips, and little bit tight in thighs as well.
> So I decided to insert some kind of fabric, but it's so complicated [emoji30] to find right color and fabric . The pants as you can see from a fabric swatch are made of some kind of sheer black gauze, little sturdier but sheer embossed with flowers, which are kind of black , but blue also and has little shimmer, in the light. And then they are lined in very sheer silk chiffon. Well since it's more flowers than sheerness, they do look normal nothing too much. Now at first  I was thinking to cut fabric from inside the leg, where is not as visible and insert that fabric on the hip down, and inside the leg insert some kind of fabric (taffeta, double silk chiffon all black or top layer black and lining navy? Or satin . Definitely not sure if I can find thin brocade to match the print on the pants. Now I realized that the pants need more fabric on the side of the leg, because it goes all the way from the hips or even waist not sure definitely don't have seamstress understanding/skills . So if I have to insert on the sides, what kind of fabric I should use? Should I go with chiffon all kind of semi sheer but lined or organza I have no clue, but I must to figure out how to fix them [emoji15]
> Or put satin lines like tuxedo ( I don't care so much for)
> Please anyone advice me
> It might some fabric is inside to let it out, but I don't think it would be enough
> So my question can I cut from inside and if it's not enough length to piece them and insert double chiffon inside the leg ?
> Or what should I do?
> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji120][emoji56][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806862
> View attachment 3806863
> View attachment 3806864



These are cool! And so very you. 

Hoping you can alter them so that it's on the inside! I don't think the tuxedo stripe would work well with the chiffon, it wouldn't go well. 

Hopefully a seamstress can help with altering these trousers, they're really pretty. 

Could you find it in a different size or is that completely impossible? It would save the effort of major alterations.


----------



## girleuro

Ups posted twice [emoji15]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> These are cool! And so very you.
> 
> Hoping you can alter them so that it's on the inside! I don't think the tuxedo stripe would work well with the chiffon, it wouldn't go well.
> 
> Hopefully a seamstress can help with altering these trousers, they're really pretty.
> 
> Could you find it in a different size or is that completely impossible? It would save the effort of major alterations.



Thank you Bake[emoji173]️[emoji259]They truly are , unfortunately these are from last year Chanel resort collection. And I haven't seen anywhere them lately. 
Usually I don't like alterations either, but the fit is so nice, so I decided to take that headache on myself. I think I just go with silk chiffon [emoji848]still not sure
Fabric store mailed me various fabric swatches to choose . Hopefully something fits. I will alter them for now, and if I find in Europe or on resale market again, I would purchase them no matter what size even if it's not mine, and make from two one . I am not so much pant person, but these intrigued me[emoji15]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you Bake[emoji173]️[emoji259]They truly are , unfortunately these are from last year Chanel resort collection. And I haven't seen anywhere them lately.
> Usually I don't like alterations either, but the fit is so nice, so I decided to take that headache on myself. I think I just go with silk chiffon [emoji848]still not sure
> Fabric store mailed me various fabric swatches to choose . Hopefully something fits. I will alter them for now, and if I find in Europe or on resale market again, I would purchase them no matter what size even if it's not mine, and make from two one . I am not so much pant person, but these intrigued me[emoji15]



I'm having a hard time visualizing the alterations, so please do share how you fix the pants! I'm sure they'll look amazing when your seamstress is done.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'm having a hard time visualizing the alterations, so please do share how you fix the pants! I'm sure they'll look amazing when your seamstress is done.



I hope so too Bake [emoji29][emoji856] [emoji51] 
I definitely will [emoji259]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks! This is actually a cardigan from a family friend who is a buyer for Anthropologie - when my parents visit once in a while, she gifts me cardigans! Thankful, 'cuz it saves me a lot and there are so many style I probably would not have tried otherwise, like this one - and I love it!
> 
> good luck with it! Hope it works out!


What a great friend to have! You know I love Anthropologie! I just bought a cardigan myself last week. Will post when I'm home and can take better pictures.


----------



## Pishi

I'm back!  I'm alive, safe, and not wet.  None of our properties got flooded (the house that is now rented, the house that is being built).  Many, many people are completely without a home.  It's terrible.

Of course I had a crazy shopping bug while I was stuck in the house for basically four days.  I didn't act on it, but I have a desire to buy some high waisted, wide-legged pants.  Maybe just one pair.  You guys think this is a trend that will go buh-bye in a year?  

I am planning on taking hubby out this weekend and wearing the sequined skirt with one of the black body suits I picked up recently. 

I'll read through the recent posts.  See if I can add anything relevant!


----------



## bakeacookie

Pishi said:


> I'm back!  I'm alive, safe, and not wet.  None of our properties got flooded (the house that is now rented, the house that is being built).  Many, many people are completely without a home.  It's terrible.
> 
> Of course I had a crazy shopping bug while I was stuck in the house for basically four days.  I didn't act on it, but I have a desire to buy some high waisted, wide-legged pants.  Maybe just one pair.  You guys think this is a trend that will go buh-bye in a year?
> 
> I am planning on taking hubby out this weekend and wearing the sequined skirt with one of the black body suits I picked up recently.
> 
> I'll read through the recent posts.  See if I can add anything relevant!


Glad to hear you're safe!

I think if you bought some neutral colored high waist pants they'd still be good when they come back again. Doesn't Victoria Beckham always wear them anyway?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> What a great friend to have! You know I love Anthropologie! I just bought a cardigan myself last week. Will post when I'm home and can take better pictures.


Can't wait to see!



Pishi said:


> I'm back!  I'm alive, safe, and not wet.  None of our properties got flooded (the house that is now rented, the house that is being built).  Many, many people are completely without a home.  It's terrible.
> 
> Of course I had a crazy shopping bug while I was stuck in the house for basically four days.  I didn't act on it, but I have a desire to buy some high waisted, wide-legged pants.  Maybe just one pair.  You guys think this is a trend that will go buh-bye in a year?
> 
> I am planning on taking hubby out this weekend and wearing the sequined skirt with one of the black body suits I picked up recently.
> 
> I'll read through the recent posts.  See if I can add anything relevant!


happy to know you're safe and sound! and great job on resisting the buying bug while stuck inside. Have fun with the dh this weekend!


----------



## eggtartapproved

We're at the end of August and I brought 5 things into my wardrobe - ALL replacement or wishlist items. I didn't count my belt into my budget since it is a hard to find wishlist piece, but I did count my replacement pieces towards it and I now can only buy one small item for the rest of the year haha. I don't have to be this tough on myself, but I'm pretty happy with everything I have right now and will likely be letting go for the rest of the year, instead of bringing in. I managed to find major replacement items this month so i'm good for next year, attempting my whole year of no purchases. 

I replaced my two pairs of work flats with new ones (my parents bought me a pair so I'm thankful hehe) and my white cardigan, and black trousers (current ones are still OK, but I have been on the fence with replacing them since they are almost 4 years old and when it happens, I don't want to be without since they're a work must). 

These are what I bought since I got my belt

http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Aritzia/hi-res/s16_01_a06_60243_1274_on_a.jpg

http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Aritzia/hi-res/s17_07_a03_65407_13027_off_a.jpg -- i think the picture shows heather gray, but mine is white

http://www.colehaan.com/dw/image/v2.../dw669255f4/images/large/W08533_D.jpg?sw=2000

http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/miu7Z1SnDfDtue7znjI7aLA.jpg - i think the picture shows black, but mine is navy. I think I'm going colorblind lol

i've worn everything already, including the cardigan and pants I just bought yesterday (wearing them right now! =))


----------



## Marylin

Pishi said:


> I'm back!  I'm alive, safe, and not wet.  None of our properties got flooded (the house that is now rented, the house that is being built).  Many, many people are completely without a home.  It's terrible.
> 
> Of course I had a crazy shopping bug while I was stuck in the house for basically four days.  I didn't act on it, but I have a desire to buy some high waisted, wide-legged pants.  Maybe just one pair.  You guys think this is a trend that will go buh-bye in a year?
> 
> I am planning on taking hubby out this weekend and wearing the sequined skirt with one of the black body suits I picked up recently.
> 
> I'll read through the recent posts.  See if I can add anything relevant!


Glad you're safe and sound and got lucky! 
I think no kind of jeans can really go out of style completely. It's more about what fits you and goes with your style. Some people prefer a lower rise, others feel more comfortable with a higher rise. Some like wider legs, others prefer skinny jeans, that's why there're so many choices. If you like the fit and how they look, does it matter if they're in or out now or next year? Have you tried on any?


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> We're at the end of August and I brought 5 things into my wardrobe - ALL replacement or wishlist items. I didn't count my belt into my budget since it is a hard to find wishlist piece, but I did count my replacement pieces towards it and I now can only buy one small item for the rest of the year haha. I don't have to be this tough on myself, but I'm pretty happy with everything I have right now and will likely be letting go for the rest of the year, instead of bringing in. I managed to find major replacement items this month so i'm good for next year, attempting my whole year of no purchases.
> 
> I replaced my two pairs of work flats with new ones (my parents bought me a pair so I'm thankful hehe) and my white cardigan, and black trousers (current ones are still OK, but I have been on the fence with replacing them since they are almost 4 years old and when it happens, I don't want to be without since they're a work must).
> 
> These are what I bought since I got my belt
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Aritzia/hi-res/s16_01_a06_60243_1274_on_a.jpg
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Aritzia/hi-res/s17_07_a03_65407_13027_off_a.jpg -- i think the picture shows heather gray, but mine is white
> 
> http://www.colehaan.com/dw/image/v2.../dw669255f4/images/large/W08533_D.jpg?sw=2000
> 
> http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/miu7Z1SnDfDtue7znjI7aLA.jpg - i think the picture shows black, but mine is navy. I think I'm going colorblind lol
> 
> i've worn everything already, including the cardigan and pants I just bought yesterday (wearing them right now! =))


Wow!  I love everything! All staples with a modern twist and good quality it seems.


----------



## Marylin

Oh, oh... I might have found a new addiction. It used to be the Anthropologie stores that I just couldn't resist whenever I went to the states. And I did pick up a few things this time. Two basic t-shirts with a bit of sparkle, a pair of pants and this cardigan, which I've worn every day since, because my husband is falling back into the habit of turning down the ac.



I had not planned to buy shoes! And I didn't mean to, really. I still would have even bought these had they not been marked down by less than a third.





But across from the store I found an aritzia and I'm in love! I love the colors, the materials, the fit of a lot of their clothes. And I bought two sweaters and three! pairs of pants. That's it until October. At least!


----------



## bakeacookie

Man I wonder if there's an Aritzia near me. Lol not that I need clothes but they look so comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## girleuro

Pishi said:


> I'm back!  I'm alive, safe, and not wet.  None of our properties got flooded (the house that is now rented, the house that is being built).  Many, many people are completely without a home.  It's terrible.
> 
> Of course I had a crazy shopping bug while I was stuck in the house for basically four days.  I didn't act on it, but I have a desire to buy some high waisted, wide-legged pants.  Maybe just one pair.  You guys think this is a trend that will go buh-bye in a year?
> 
> I am planning on taking hubby out this weekend and wearing the sequined skirt with one of the black body suits I picked up recently.
> 
> I'll read through the recent posts.  See if I can add anything relevant!



Pishi so glad that you are ok.[emoji120] What a travesty . I hope that the storm wasn't man made, it's what i am hearing from my DH and usually he is in the know...[emoji15] that would be so cruel[emoji35] 
I am glad that you are back enjoying life again. 
Wide leg high waisted pants I believe it's a good buy,because lately it's been in fashion all the time and I believe that it will be. It's very flattering fit. I am not sure how wide you are looking for. My wide pants, which I purchased a few this year are not over the top wide.
Anyway the fashion is not as much in going in and out mode. Even 70's flared pants have been in fashion at least for the last 4 years. So you will be fine with wide leg pants. I guess women are more now not running behind the last fashion.
It's what it fits you not anyone else.
I see a lot of wide and cropped pants right now on runways. Not so sure about that look. If it fits nice, then I definitely looking into buying it, but if it's not flattering,then forget it. [emoji848] 
And did I hear sequins? [emoji12] wonderful enjoy your time with your hubby [emoji259]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> We're at the end of August and I brought 5 things into my wardrobe - ALL replacement or wishlist items. I didn't count my belt into my budget since it is a hard to find wishlist piece, but I did count my replacement pieces towards it and I now can only buy one small item for the rest of the year haha. I don't have to be this tough on myself, but I'm pretty happy with everything I have right now and will likely be letting go for the rest of the year, instead of bringing in. I managed to find major replacement items this month so i'm good for next year, attempting my whole year of no purchases.
> 
> I replaced my two pairs of work flats with new ones (my parents bought me a pair so I'm thankful hehe) and my white cardigan, and black trousers (current ones are still OK, but I have been on the fence with replacing them since they are almost 4 years old and when it happens, I don't want to be without since they're a work must).
> 
> These are what I bought since I got my belt
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Aritzia/hi-res/s16_01_a06_60243_1274_on_a.jpg
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Aritzia/hi-res/s17_07_a03_65407_13027_off_a.jpg -- i think the picture shows heather gray, but mine is white
> 
> http://www.colehaan.com/dw/image/v2.../dw669255f4/images/large/W08533_D.jpg?sw=2000
> 
> http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/miu7Z1SnDfDtue7znjI7aLA.jpg - i think the picture shows black, but mine is navy. I think I'm going colorblind lol
> 
> i've worn everything already, including the cardigan and pants I just bought yesterday (wearing them right now! =))



Everything nice and classy [emoji106]Good buys eggtartapproved [emoji259]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh, oh... I might have found a new addiction. It used to be the Anthropologie stores that I just couldn't resist whenever I went to the states. And I did pick up a few things this time. Two basic t-shirts with a bit of sparkle, a pair of pants and this cardigan, which I've worn every day since, because my husband is falling back into the habit of turning down the ac.
> View attachment 3811315
> 
> 
> I had not planned to buy shoes! And I didn't mean to, really. I still would have even bought these had they not been marked down by less than a third.
> 
> View attachment 3811325
> 
> 
> 
> But across from the store I found an aritzia and I'm in love! I love the colors, the materials, the fit of a lot of their clothes. And I bought two sweaters and three! pairs of pants. That's it until October. At least!
> View attachment 3811317
> 
> View attachment 3811321
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811320
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811323



Very nice Marilyn  it does look very comfy [emoji847]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh, oh... I might have found a new addiction. It used to be the Anthropologie stores that I just couldn't resist whenever I went to the states. And I did pick up a few things this time. Two basic t-shirts with a bit of sparkle, a pair of pants and this cardigan, which I've worn every day since, because my husband is falling back into the habit of turning down the ac.
> View attachment 3811315
> 
> 
> I had not planned to buy shoes! And I didn't mean to, really. I still would have even bought these had they not been marked down by less than a third.
> 
> View attachment 3811325
> 
> 
> 
> But across from the store I found an aritzia and I'm in love! I love the colors, the materials, the fit of a lot of their clothes. And I bought two sweaters and three! pairs of pants. That's it until October. At least!
> View attachment 3811317
> 
> View attachment 3811321
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811320
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811323


Great pieces! The once a year Aritizia warehouse sale is going on for us right now! I might go back and check it out again over the weekend since they do claim to restock and I'll be having to go into the office over the weekend anyway and the sale is just a block away.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Great pieces! The once a year Aritizia warehouse sale is going on for us right now! I might go back and check it out again over the weekend since they do claim to restock and I'll be having to go into the office over the weekend anyway and the sale is just a block away.


I'm envious now! Did you get anything? I could imagine you liking their things.


----------



## Marylin

Back and jet lagged. And ready to share the most boring packing list ever. As predicted, I didn't need much, didn't even wear my blue dress, because it was too cold and there was not time to go out between cleaning and babysitting. The shorts I also only wore for cleaning. I had to toss out the jumpsuit I had posted earlier, it wasn't in good shape anymore.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Back and jet lagged. And ready to share the most boring packing list ever. As predicted, I didn't need much, didn't even wear my blue dress, because it was too cold and there was not time to go out between cleaning and babysitting. The shorts I also only wore for cleaning. I had to toss out the jumpsuit I had posted earlier, it wasn't in good shape anymore.
> 
> View attachment 3815002



Aww Marilyn great that you back . Maybe you will get some rest after all those cleanings and scrubbings 
And your list is not boring at all. It's classy and well put together with style 
Sad that you haven't able to wore your blue dress. It's so beautiful  
That's what I am afraid. I don't think I am going need my any summer clothes so late in September in Europe[emoji849][emoji848] [emoji30] 
I try not to think about anything. All that stress and i can't change a thing,got me in trouble,almost all week with crazy migraine. Today even still the head is heavy/sore[emoji856] 
So I leave everything in God's hands. [emoji120][emoji56] 
Just sad that I am not going able to wear all my summer clothes and head accessories,unless i was thinking talking to my hubby to arranging,to take mom for a week somewhere where is still warm in the end of my stay, probably around the end of October, first part of November, maybe Cyprus [emoji12] I know my mom needs some warm and vacation ,after all she was taking care of my grandpa for decade, so she haven't had any vacation and even after his passing a few years ago, i don't think that taking care of my seven year old nephew and my dad, is a great vacation either, even at the resort, she still needed to cook, etc... And I also haven't had any vacation or quality time for myself almost 9 years, so a week in the sun and no worries, sounds to me like a great idea [emoji13] only if mom gets on board [emoji848][emoji120]
Well we'll see [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww Marilyn great that you back . Maybe you will get some rest after all those cleanings and scrubbings
> And your list is not boring at all. It's classy and well put together with style
> Sad that you haven't able to wore your blue dress. It's so beautiful
> That's what I am afraid. I don't think I am going need my any summer clothes so late in September in Europe[emoji849][emoji848] [emoji30]
> I try not to think about anything. All that stress and i can't change a thing,got me in trouble,almost all week with crazy migraine. Today even still the head is heavy/sore[emoji856]
> So I leave everything in God's hands. [emoji120][emoji56]
> Just sad that I am not going able to wear all my summer clothes and head accessories,unless i was thinking talking to my hubby to arranging,to take mom for a week somewhere where is still warm in the end of my stay, probably around the end of October, first part of November, maybe Cyprus [emoji12] I know my mom needs some warm and vacation ,after all she was taking care of my grandpa for decade, so she haven't had any vacation and even after his passing a few years ago, i don't think that taking care of my seven year old nephew and my dad, is a great vacation either, even at the resort, she still needed to cook, etc... And I also haven't had any vacation or quality time for myself almost 9 years, so a week in the sun and no worries, sounds to me like a great idea [emoji13] only if mom gets on board [emoji848][emoji120]
> Well we'll see [emoji849]


I wouldn't think twice about going to some place warm! Take two weeks and go south! It's going to be nice and warm in Cyprus or the south of Italy and Spain until November. Though Spain is a long way for where you'll be. Take your mum, your beautiful clothes and travel like a star!
I was thinking about your packing problem. If you don't want to take a zillion bags, there's only two ways; you can ship some of your things in advance (the basic, not expensive things for risk of losing them) or you'll suck the air out of some things. We had to get bedding for the whole family in Michigan and my youngest wanted to take his duvet and pillow home. So I bought ziplock bags with vacuum openings and sucked the air out until they were a quarter the size, everything fit into my bags easily, even with the additional clothes I bought. I wouldn't do it to designer clothes, but I can't see how it would do any damage to bulky pullovers, especially if made out of wool. Maybe someone smarter than me will want to chime in and give advice?


----------



## bakeacookie

packing cubes help as well. 
Roll what can be rolled and place in packing cube, fits a lot. 
If it can't be rolled, fold it as close to KonMarie style, and packing cube. lol.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> packing cubes help as well.
> Roll what can be rolled and place in packing cube, fits a lot.
> If it can't be rolled, fold it as close to KonMarie style, and packing cube. lol.


You're right. I do that anyways to everything, and I also love how I can just unpack the cubes and put them in the hotel room's drawers when I'm only staying a short  while. That way I only have to hang up what really needs to be unfolded.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I wouldn't think twice about going to some place warm! Take two weeks and go south! It's going to be nice and warm in Cyprus or the south of Italy and Spain until November. Though Spain is a long way for where you'll be. Take your mum, your beautiful clothes and travel like a star!
> I was thinking about your packing problem. If you don't want to take a zillion bags, there's only two ways; you can ship some of your things in advance (the basic, not expensive things for risk of losing them) or you'll suck the air out of some things. We had to get bedding for the whole family in Michigan and my youngest wanted to take his duvet and pillow home. So I bought ziplock bags with vacuum openings and sucked the air out until they were a quarter the size, everything fit into my bags easily, even with the additional clothes I bought. I wouldn't do it to designer clothes, but I can't see how it would do any damage to bulky pullovers, especially if made out of wool. Maybe someone smarter than me will want to chime in and give advice?



Aww thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️ 
I will take your advice 
I am very bummed right now 
The only trip I am planning right now is a hurricane Irma [emoji30][emoji19][emoji29][emoji35] 
I can't believe it [emoji15] it's so not fair [emoji854] 
Everything was done and i was looking forward for the meeting this week and start shopping, but the only shopping I did today, was running looking for supplies and water. Pushed like 100 lbs of staff. I am all hurting and not much help....
Well my DH family, never care , it's nothing new here. 
My sister in law talks a lot about it, and do helps,but by time she goes for supplies everything out of the shelves 
So I do what I have to do[emoji30] 
I really thought that no more problems for me [emoji30][emoji856] 
So My hubby's "God father " put shutters already 
Oh boy [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> packing cubes help as well.
> Roll what can be rolled and place in packing cube, fits a lot.
> If it can't be rolled, fold it as close to KonMarie style, and packing cube. lol.



Thank you so much Bake[emoji173]️ I will try [emoji847]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I'm envious now! Did you get anything? I could imagine you liking their things.


Nope, just the black pants and white cardigan I picked up and shared. I was good haha. I went on opening day and then intended to go back over the course of the week but decided against it. I got everything I needed and the first day I went, didn't see anything else I liked or were pieces I was looking for. The pants and cardigan were replacement pieces for work staples that were getting worn out, so I'm happy!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️
> I will take your advice
> I am very bummed right now
> The only trip I am planning right now is a hurricane Irma [emoji30][emoji19][emoji29][emoji35]
> I can't believe it [emoji15] it's so not fair [emoji854]
> Everything was done and i was looking forward for the meeting this week and start shopping, but the only shopping I did today, was running looking for supplies and water. Pushed like 100 lbs of staff. I am all hurting and not much help....
> Well my DH family, never care , it's nothing new here.
> My sister in law talks a lot about it, and do helps,but by time she goes for supplies everything out of the shelves
> So I do what I have to do[emoji30]
> I really thought that no more problems for me [emoji30][emoji856]
> So My hubby's "God father " put shutters already
> Oh boy [emoji849]


Oh no, poor girl, you just don't get a break, do you. I am so sorry and will be thinking of you and Mimmy. Hopefully the storm will pass for you and not just literally.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Nope, just the black pants and white cardigan I picked up and shared. I was good haha. I went on opening day and then intended to go back over the course of the week but decided against it. I got everything I needed and the first day I went, didn't see anything else I liked or were pieces I was looking for. The pants and cardigan were replacement pieces for work staples that were getting worn out, so I'm happy!


You were good then! I just put two and two together and remembered where I heard about the label first. It was in your very post. Funny, how I really liked your things, but didn't inquire too much about the label and now ended up shopping there. Must have been drawn to it subconsciously...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh no, poor girl, you just don't get a break, do you. I am so sorry and will be thinking of you and Mimmy. Hopefully the storm will pass for you and not just literally.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ I know [emoji30] 
I hope it's strength weaken . I just don't believe that is going to come [emoji15] 
I believe Mimmy should be ok,i think she is further north, but who knows with those storms[emoji849]
But it's pretty big panic here in South Florida. Shelves are empty everywhere. People fighting for things[emoji15] 
Everyone do take seriously this one[emoji19]
Praying that I would not be left alone ...
I put my foot down that my hubby would ask our banking family for assistance, so I would have some man help. They strategizing maybe if it's really bad, they will evacuate us 
Oh I don't know 
Everyone compare this one with Vilma. 
It was a decade ago. I remember was very rough one, the only difference was that my hubby was fine then 
But I remember we didn't have electricity for about a month [emoji30]


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro and @Mimmy: I'm thinking of you, hope you've found a safe place to stay.


----------



## MinaAnais

Safe wishes for everyone with Hurricane Irma on its way!!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro and @Mimmy: I'm thinking of you, hope you've found a safe place to stay.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️
I did. We decided to call ER and go to the hospital this morning 
So we are at the hospital 
Thank God that we are here.
I don't need to worry about my hubby and also I can get some rest
My back is killing me 
I was preparing home for Hurricane since Tuesday Getting supplies. Putting my all Chanel outfits high, in case of flooding and emptying refrigerator and freezers . You know as a chef , I have 3 of them ,so it's so much work 
And I hate wasting. I cooked some things. I mixed my frozen berries with water,etc...I tried to do my best
I hope @Mimmy is ok [emoji120] The storm kind of shifted more North,so I believe,that they will get more impact than us,but looking what's going now,and hurricane haven't landed yet in US, it's going to be devastating to all Florida and further other states as well 
Praying for all [emoji120]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️
> I did. We decided to call ER and go to the hospital this morning
> So we are at the hospital
> Thank God that we are here.
> I don't need to worry about my hubby and also I can get some rest
> My back is killing me
> I was preparing home for Hurricane since Tuesday Getting supplies. Putting my all Chanel outfits high, in case of flooding and emptying refrigerator and freezers . You know as a chef , I have 3 of them ,so it's so much work
> And I hate wasting. I cooked some things. I mixed my frozen berries with water,etc...I tried to do my best
> I hope @Mimmy is ok [emoji120] The storm kind of shifted more North,so I believe,that they will get more impact than us,but looking what's going now,and hurricane haven't landed yet in US, it's going to be devastating to all Florida and further other states as well
> Praying for all [emoji120]


You did the right thing, I think you're as safe there as can be. thinking of you!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️
> I did. We decided to call ER and go to the hospital this morning
> So we are at the hospital
> Thank God that we are here.
> I don't need to worry about my hubby and also I can get some rest
> My back is killing me
> I was preparing home for Hurricane since Tuesday Getting supplies. Putting my all Chanel outfits high, in case of flooding and emptying refrigerator and freezers . You know as a chef , I have 3 of them ,so it's so much work
> And I hate wasting. I cooked some things. I mixed my frozen berries with water,etc...I tried to do my best
> I hope @Mimmy is ok [emoji120] The storm kind of shifted more North,so I believe,that they will get more impact than us,but looking what's going now,and hurricane haven't landed yet in US, it's going to be devastating to all Florida and further other states as well
> Praying for all [emoji120]



Hope you and @Mimmy are okay! 
Prayers for all those affected and will be affected by all these natural disasters.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Hope you and @Mimmy are okay!
> Prayers for all those affected and will be affected by all these natural disasters.



Thank you Bake [emoji173]️
I am ok we are in the hospital. We lost some AC for awhile,when one of generators blew out, but thank God we are ok again. It's little bit uncomfortable I have only recliner to sleep. 
And after my injuries,it's painful, but I put pillows, blankets all over and finally found comfort. 
I hope @Mimmy is ok 
And  I wish that would be truth that these are natural disasters. I respect Mother Nature,but man interference sickening me[emoji35] 
Translation HAARP 
Praying for all. [emoji120]


----------



## bakeacookie

Hope you all affected by all the disasters, natural and man made, are doing well. 

So much craziness happening in the world again.


----------



## Marylin

Girls, how are you all doing? I hope things are getting back to normal somewhat and everybody can fully enjoy their wardrobes. I had been really good in September, thinking, this might even become a no shopping month, but then my sister took me to a fair yesterday. She bought be two lovely hats (one of which will be a birthday present) and a scarf. And since we already had a few cold days and since it's so soft and blue and cosy, I couldn't resist, but to get a big blue fur collar that I would have loved to post of picture of, but for some reason I can't upload any files. I'll try again later and hope to find you all well and shopping your wardrobes!


----------



## Marylin

Here we go...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833443



I can't wait to see how you style this!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girls, how are you all doing? I hope things are getting back to normal somewhat and everybody can fully enjoy their wardrobes. I had been really good in September, thinking, this might even become a no shopping month, but then my sister took me to a fair yesterday. She bought be two lovely hats (one of which will be a birthday present) and a scarf. And since we already had a few cold days and since it's so soft and blue and cosy, I couldn't resist, but to get a big blue fur collar that I would have loved to post of picture of, but for some reason I can't upload any files. I'll try again later and hope to find you all well and shopping your wardrobes!



Wow Marilyn that's so va va woom! Love it and color is amazing! 
Yes we will be waiting to see your pics styling this beauty [emoji106][emoji7]
Now my life I guess back to normal 
We have a little damage, but nothing what it would be if it would come as it was going right into us. Now it's a second time within 2 years that was going straight in to us and changed direction.[emoji847] I don't think I will test my faith for the 3rd time. Next year no way I am going to be here. And I believe I heard it's about time for me to prepare for my trip and I am not coming back until hurricane season is over[emoji15] 
I believe it's till to November 30th 
So maybe around after 20,if it's calm in the ocean ,I will be coming back
Well it was smart to go to the hospital, even there we were loosing power temporarily. They had 3 major generators,so not for long 
Everything would be ok if I had a cod to sleep,like always. 
It was rough time for me. I am exhausted and in pain ,sleeping on recliner ,in the hospital for 3 nights,until I saw my European friend,the clinical manager she brought me one. I should asked her right the first day, but I thought they were so busy,and we were transferred to another floor,so I decided not to complain,especially I was in the hospital,which everyone knows my father-in law and they know us. 
Talking about my DH family,it's inhuman, no one called, no one care 
Anyway of course it wasn't enough hurricane problems, we had crazy episode in the hospital-they did little bedside debridement of the wound and it was bleeding and no one checked until I noticed that his BP falling to 60 bottom number and I informed the manager of the floor, and they didn't do nothing for another 6 hrs, until I put all the hospital in check . So he bleed out quite a lot,needed blood transfusion [emoji35] 
So we stayed for over a week, until all electricity and all electrical wires on our yard was fixed.
Thank God, it looked that we didn't lose power for long. My refrigerators were intact [emoji120][emoji847] and no cleaning needed
So move in on ,
the internet we just got back yesterday. 
Now about shopping, I finally found and purchased fabric to match for my Chanel pants. It cost me quite a lot [emoji30] 
And they tried to trick me that I must purchase 1.5 yard the least but I insisted that I need only 1.25. and added magical words-ready to purchase right away [emoji12] it works always like a charm[emoji847]So at least saved 100 plus [emoji849] 
Oh well move in on Hope @Mimmy is ok 
We haven't heard from her. [emoji120]
Hopefully no more hurricanes are coming and I will be able start preparing to go home. Although I do need some treatments first my injury is acting up not as bad as it was but I don't think I am ready to travel [emoji30]


----------



## girleuro

Ok ladies so I need your advice 
Since I live in warm climate I haven't worn scarves for many years now ,well unless as bikini coverage or head accessory[emoji849]
So I have 2 best friends back home and thinking to buy scarves for the gifts
Now I need advice on what kind of scarf would be more versatile,since I haven't seen them for more than a decade 
I love these choupettes scarves from last year Chanel collection 
Actually I have this jacket with pussy bow [emoji12] i do not like cats I love dogs,but this jacket it's just a lot of fun[emoji847]
So what do you think 
If I get these scarves for them or should I get some flowers or ornaments scarves? Please please advice 
Thank you [emoji120][emoji259][emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3834217

Maybe this one is better pic that I found
Or something like these other scarves 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3834235
View attachment 3834236
View attachment 3834237


----------



## bakeacookie

I'd get the flowers/ornaments/more iconic Chanel patterned scarf unless you know they like the more quirky theme. 

Since I think you're going somewhere cold, the longer shawl like scarf is easier to wear. I find it's a bit more effort to wear silk squares. Unless your recipients have been wearing silk squares and can style them, it may be easier to give the long shawl kinds because everyone knows how to keep warm with those.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I'd get the flowers/ornaments/more iconic Chanel patterned scarf unless you know they like the more quirky theme.
> 
> Since I think you're going somewhere cold, the longer shawl like scarf is easier to wear. I find it's a bit more effort to wear silk squares. Unless your recipients have been wearing silk squares and can style them, it may be easier to give the long shawl kinds because everyone knows how to keep warm with those.



Aww thank you Bake [emoji173]️ 
I guess that is a good advice 
So you didn't like my chopettes? [emoji44] 
And my jacket[emoji19]? Sometimes I like some funny things You know that I love themes[emoji12]
Speaking about fun I love Chanel sparkle knee length boots. Hoping that I could squeeze my big feet in 42C [emoji120] 
if I can get my hands on one pair 
I found beautiful other boots it's Gianvito Rossi white leather knee length boots  They gorgeous but of course my size 42 already sold out [emoji30] 
But I checked their website and it was mentioned that could be pre ordered to make it if it's sold out in all their boutiques 
So there is a hope [emoji120]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you Bake [emoji173]️
> I guess that is a good advice
> So you didn't like my chopettes? [emoji44]
> And my jacket[emoji19]? Sometimes I like some funny things You know that I love themes[emoji12]
> Speaking about fun I love Chanel sparkle knee length boots. Hoping that I could squeeze my big feet in 42C [emoji120]
> if I can get my hands on one pair
> I found beautiful other boots it's Gianvito Rossi white leather knee length boots  They gorgeous but of course my size 42 already sold out [emoji30]
> But I checked their website and it was mentioned that could be pre ordered to make it if it's sold out in all their boutiques
> So there is a hope [emoji120]



Haha. Your jacket is cute! Not me though, I couldn't even pull off the tote bag! 

There are themes I love, like the airline and the little rocketships - space thing they have now, but often times I'm not really sold on the quirky chanel themes. But that's ok, because it's someone else's thing and I love seeing how someone else pulls it off. [emoji4] so do share how you style all the Chanel themes you have because I definitely can't even figure out how to wear most of it haha. 

Good luck!! Those sparkle boots sound sooo cool!! I hope you get both pairs!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Haha. Your jacket is cute! Not me though, I couldn't even pull off the tote bag!
> 
> There are themes I love, like the airline and the little rocketships - space thing they have now, but often times I'm not really sold on the quirky chanel themes. But that's ok, because it's someone else's thing and I love seeing how someone else pulls it off. [emoji4] so do share how you style all the Chanel themes you have because I definitely can't even figure out how to wear most of it haha.
> 
> Good luck!! Those sparkle boots sound sooo cool!! I hope you get both pairs!



That's why I love Chanel so much because of the themes. Eureka [emoji15][emoji51]I just realized why well other brands has teams too[emoji848] but I don't love them hm [emoji848]And mostly I love all Chanel themes,except the one I believe it was 2011 fall with crazy eyebrows [emoji849] but even then I still loved some pieces, but of course my favorites so far are Paris Bombay, Paris Dubai, I still looking for some pieces from those 2 especially accessories-so theatrical and gives so much room for imagination And of course I will definitely post pics[emoji6]
 Love Cosmopolite and I do I like rocket ships theme not hand bag[emoji15] but absolutely those sparkles-boots, tights, headbands and embellished gloves so gorgeous.I am looking forward to get some pieces [emoji847] Airline is ok love only a few things Have an idea of the outfit I want to put together 
But mostly I am excited about Greece theme -next year resort collection with all the accessories like arm cuffs, head accessories ,etc... and dresses so elegant and those 2 swimsuits [emoji7] I think should be very flattering because of more fuller/closed up bottoms [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow Marilyn that's so va va woom! Love it and color is amazing!
> Yes we will be waiting to see your pics styling this beauty [emoji106][emoji7]
> Now my life I guess back to normal
> We have a little damage, but nothing what it would be if it would come as it was going right into us. Now it's a second time within 2 years that was going straight in to us and changed direction.[emoji847] I don't think I will test my faith for the 3rd time. Next year no way I am going to be here. And I believe I heard it's about time for me to prepare for my trip and I am not coming back until hurricane season is over[emoji15]
> I believe it's till to November 30th
> So maybe around after 20,if it's calm in the ocean ,I will be coming back
> Well it was smart to go to the hospital, even there we were loosing power temporarily. They had 3 major generators,so not for long
> Everything would be ok if I had a cod to sleep,like always.
> It was rough time for me. I am exhausted and in pain ,sleeping on recliner ,in the hospital for 3 nights,until I saw my European friend,the clinical manager she brought me one. I should asked her right the first day, but I thought they were so busy,and we were transferred to another floor,so I decided not to complain,especially I was in the hospital,which everyone knows my father-in law and they know us.
> Talking about my DH family,it's inhuman, no one called, no one care
> Anyway of course it wasn't enough hurricane problems, we had crazy episode in the hospital-they did little bedside debridement of the wound and it was bleeding and no one checked until I noticed that his BP falling to 60 bottom number and I informed the manager of the floor, and they didn't do nothing for another 6 hrs, until I put all the hospital in check . So he bleed out quite a lot,needed blood transfusion [emoji35]
> So we stayed for over a week, until all electricity and all electrical wires on our yard was fixed.
> Thank God, it looked that we didn't lose power for long. My refrigerators were intact [emoji120][emoji847] and no cleaning needed
> So move in on ,
> the internet we just got back yesterday.
> Now about shopping, I finally found and purchased fabric to match for my Chanel pants. It cost me quite a lot [emoji30]
> And they tried to trick me that I must purchase 1.5 yard the least but I insisted that I need only 1.25. and added magical words-ready to purchase right away [emoji12] it works always like a charm[emoji847]So at least saved 100 plus [emoji849]
> Oh well move in on Hope @Mimmy is ok
> We haven't heard from her. [emoji120]
> Hopefully no more hurricanes are coming and I will be able start preparing to go home. Although I do need some treatments first my injury is acting up not as bad as it was but I don't think I am ready to travel [emoji30]



Thank god you're back safe and everything stayed more or less intact. How horrible what your poor husband had to go through! If it hadn't been their fault I'd say he was lucky to be in the hospital. Is he doing ok again? Please recover, before you go on your trip. Even if pampered, international travel is a lot of work and you will need all your energy. I'm glad to see you have your shopping mojo back and look forward to your newly tailored pants. I can only see the cat-scarf-picture and I love it. For a first time Chanel customer I also would advise some more classic pieces and designs. I agree with you about the Choupette theme. It's so KL, once he's gone, there will probably be no more cat themes, so it will be something special, but your friends might appreciate the classic Chanel look. You will know best.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank god you're back safe and everything stayed more or less intact. How horrible what your poor husband had to go through! If it hadn't been their fault I'd say he was lucky to be in the hospital. Is he doing ok again? Please recover, before you go on your trip. Even if pampered, international travel is a lot of work and you will need all your energy. I'm glad to see you have your shopping mojo back and look forward to your newly tailored pants. I can only see the cat-scarf-picture and I love it. For a first time Chanel customer I also would advise some more classic pieces and designs. I agree with you about the Choupette theme. It's so KL, once he's gone, there will probably be no more cat themes, so it will be something special, but your friends might appreciate the classic Chanel look. You will know best.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ 
Yes my hubby is ok thank God [emoji120]but that was so bazaar [emoji849] it wasn't even surgery it's just we can't get a break[emoji19]...
My hubby of course ,mister consciousness, saying that those are spiritual attacks, because we are very close to the success and he is true humanitarian. He does and has so many projects to help ppl 
Anyway now he is ok, but suddenly I don't feel good. My leg and back are hurting and today my hand started hurting (I had very bad infection in 2010 when I started taking care of my hubby and living in hospital for 5 month. I almost lost my finger. I had reoccurring problems for over 2 years, but finally it healed. But I guess made damage to some nerves.So suddenly that finger became more stif and today just molding pain going through all hand to elbow. Very irritating [emoji34] 
And to all of that ,the nurse who was coming every day,got sick and now for 3 days , I am doing wound care 
So all these things just piled up .... 
thank you for advice on scarf themes and I knew that you would love it those choupettes [emoji847] Life is already too complicated so KL themes brings some fun doesn't it 
I just love my choupette jacket with a bow [emoji12] but of course I understand that ppl who are not used to KL themes would not understand [emoji849] so I will go with something simple. 
I don't know even when I am going home [emoji537] Its sad, but that's life [emoji854]


----------



## Marylin

Today is the last day of Oktoberfest. I barely go anymore, it's too crowded and not at all what it used to be when I was little. One of my dear friends though regularly buys a table in one of the beer tents the last Sunday night for a very mixed and fun crowd. So I try to join them as often as I can. I made it this year, had bought a new apron for my dirndl and a hair accessory. Can you believe it?


----------



## Marylin

Close up of the hair thingy.


----------



## Sass

Great Drindl Marylin you look fantastic and festive for Octoberfest! I hope you had a wonderful time with your friends. 

Hi to all the other lovely ladies also! 

I've been a bit absent lately leading up to my wedding but now all of that excitement is past and I'm home in Australia and fun-employed I have a little time for TPF. Once I have a nice professional photo to share I will ... sigh - they just take too long.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Great Drindl Marylin you look fantastic and festive for Octoberfest! I hope you had a wonderful time with your friends.
> 
> Hi to all the other lovely ladies also!
> 
> I've been a bit absent lately leading up to my wedding but now all of that excitement is past and I'm home in Australia and fun-employed I have a little time for TPF. Once I have a nice professional photo to share I will ... sigh - they just take too long.



Sass! So great you're back! I've been missing you. Congratulations to you and your husband, can't wait to hear all the details and see the pictures. Wow, England is already over, time goes by so quickly.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Today is the last day of Oktoberfest. I barely go anymore, it's too crowded and not at all what it used to be when I was little. One of my dear friends though regularly buys a table in one of the beer tents the last Sunday night for a very mixed and fun crowd. So I try to join them as often as I can. I made it this year, had bought a new apron for my dirndl and a hair accessory. Can you believe it?
> 
> View attachment 3842136



Looking great Marilyn, glad that you had fun[emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Sass said:


> Great Drindl Marylin you look fantastic and festive for Octoberfest! I hope you had a wonderful time with your friends.
> 
> Hi to all the other lovely ladies also!
> 
> I've been a bit absent lately leading up to my wedding but now all of that excitement is past and I'm home in Australia and fun-employed I have a little time for TPF. Once I have a nice professional photo to share I will ... sigh - they just take too long.



Congrats on your wedding to you and yours[emoji259]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Today is the last day of Oktoberfest. I barely go anymore, it's too crowded and not at all what it used to be when I was little. One of my dear friends though regularly buys a table in one of the beer tents the last Sunday night for a very mixed and fun crowd. So I try to join them as often as I can. I made it this year, had bought a new apron for my dirndl and a hair accessory. Can you believe it?
> 
> View attachment 3842136


you look wonderful! I love the color of your dress!



Sass said:


> Great Drindl Marylin you look fantastic and festive for Octoberfest! I hope you had a wonderful time with your friends.
> 
> Hi to all the other lovely ladies also!
> 
> I've been a bit absent lately leading up to my wedding but now all of that excitement is past and I'm home in Australia and fun-employed I have a little time for TPF. Once I have a nice professional photo to share I will ... sigh - they just take too long.


CONGRATULATIONS! That's so wonderful =D


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Today is the last day of Oktoberfest. I barely go anymore, it's too crowded and not at all what it used to be when I was little. One of my dear friends though regularly buys a table in one of the beer tents the last Sunday night for a very mixed and fun crowd. So I try to join them as often as I can. I made it this year, had bought a new apron for my dirndl and a hair accessory. Can you believe it?
> 
> View attachment 3842136



You look so cute! 
I love your sweater/jacket!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Looking great Marilyn, glad that you had fun[emoji847]





eggtartapproved said:


> you look wonderful! I love the color of your dress!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! That's so wonderful =D





bakeacookie said:


> You look so cute!
> I love your sweater/jacket!


 Thanks Ladies! The dress makes me look huge. There's just so much material and two underskirts, plus pushing up the girls makes me look like a pin-up. Well, those dirndls are intended to look like this, but I might look for a different blouse.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies! The dress makes me look huge. There's just so much material and two underskirts, plus pushing up the girls makes me look like a pin-up. Well, those dirndls are intended to look like this, but I might look for a different blouse.



No it doesn't! You look fine.  

But if you'd feel better in a different blouse, go for it!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies! The dress makes me look huge. There's just so much material and two underskirts, plus pushing up the girls makes me look like a pin-up. Well, those dirndls are intended to look like this, but I might look for a different blouse.



You do look great! [emoji106]It's a costume it should be looking like this But if you are not so comfortable,you could look for different blouse ,but in my opinion is very nice,and nothing too much!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> No it doesn't! You look fine.
> 
> But if you'd feel better in a different blouse, go for it!





girleuro said:


> You do look great! [emoji106]It's a costume it should be looking like this But if you are not so comfortable,you could look for different blouse ,but in my opinion is very nice,and nothing too much!


Thanks ladies, your too kind! I love  the material. If I find something similar more closed-up I'm totally happy. But there's time, I might not wear this until spring.


----------



## eggtartapproved

I'm done shopping for the year. I've gone past my budget a little bit with the jacket and picking up replacement basic tshirts (that I got for a steak because of all the discounts), as well as buying backup ones because it's so bad for me to find ones I like. I also don't need anything else and am content with everything I've found, so I'm calling it quits this year. This year I managed to find a lot of my wishlist items and also staple pieces versus buying trendy items and I'm really happy about that. I think I'm doing so I'll be able to do a ban for next year. I haven't added up how much I went over for my ban but I think it's just by $150 or so and that's if I count all the backup items I bought. I didn't count the Gucci belt because it's a major wishlist item and I typically have to spend that much for a 'forever belt' and this year the only shoes I bought were to replace staple items that were worn out - my best year ever for not going overboard on shoes (and one pair was a gift!)


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm done shopping for the year. I've gone past my budget a little bit with the jacket and picking up replacement basic tshirts (that I got for a steak because of all the discounts), as well as buying backup ones because it's so bad for me to find ones I like. I also don't need anything else and am content with everything I've found, so I'm calling it quits this year. This year I managed to find a lot of my wishlist items and also staple pieces versus buying trendy items and I'm really happy about that. I think I'm doing so I'll be able to do a ban for next year. I haven't added up how much I went over for my ban but I think it's just by $150 or so and that's if I count all the backup items I bought. I didn't count the Gucci belt because it's a major wishlist item and I typically have to spend that much for a 'forever belt' and this year the only shoes I bought were to replace staple items that were worn out - my best year ever for not going overboard on shoes (and one pair was a gift!)


I am so impressed! I really don't see any problem for you being on a ban, you're so disciplined! One pair of shoes...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I am so impressed! I really don't see any problem for you being on a ban, you're so disciplined! One pair of shoes...



Oh I should have been more clear. I brought in 3 to replace 3, but one pair was a gift haha. But yes! I feel good about my upcoming ban.


----------



## thegriswolds

eggtartapproved said:


> Oh I should have been more clear. I brought in 3 to replace 3, but one pair was a gift haha. But yes! I feel good about my upcoming ban.



Hi all!  I lurk here off and on and saw some of the posts talking about a ban for next year.  I would like to be in too!  I was going to ask if there will be a separate thread for it, but I guess there is only so much to be said and only so many threads needed about NOT buying things.  

I am thinking my ground rules will be: underwear and workout clothes (within reason) don't count, and I will allow myself six items over the year.  ( I figured one every other month should be doable for me).  This turns the whole exercise into more of a pseudo-ban, I guess - but it will still be a big change!  

Luckily I stocked up on a bunch of basics this year.  I just need to replace some white t-shirts that have gotten dingy, but J Crew seems to have quit making the ones I liked.  I have basically quit shopping J Crew anyway, but that is the last thing I was still buying there.  Guess that finaiizes the divorce.


----------



## bakeacookie

thegriswolds said:


> Hi all!  I lurk here off and on and saw some of the posts talking about a ban for next year.  I would like to be in too!  I was going to ask if there will be a separate thread for it, but I guess there is only so much to be said and only so many threads needed about NOT buying things.
> 
> I am thinking my ground rules will be: underwear and workout clothes (within reason) don't count, and I will allow myself six items over the year.  ( I figured one every other month should be doable for me).  This turns the whole exercise into more of a pseudo-ban, I guess - but it will still be a big change!
> 
> Luckily I stocked up on a bunch of basics this year.  I just need to replace some white t-shirts that have gotten dingy, but J Crew seems to have quit making the ones I liked.  I have basically quit shopping J Crew anyway, but that is the last thing I was still buying there.  Guess that finaiizes the divorce.



Great plan! 

I like that. Divorcing J Crew haha.


----------



## Marylin

thegriswolds said:


> Hi all!  I lurk here off and on and saw some of the posts talking about a ban for next year.  I would like to be in too!  I was going to ask if there will be a separate thread for it, but I guess there is only so much to be said and only so many threads needed about NOT buying things.
> 
> I am thinking my ground rules will be: underwear and workout clothes (within reason) don't count, and I will allow myself six items over the year.  ( I figured one every other month should be doable for me).  This turns the whole exercise into more of a pseudo-ban, I guess - but it will still be a big change!
> 
> Luckily I stocked up on a bunch of basics this year.  I just need to replace some white t-shirts that have gotten dingy, but J Crew seems to have quit making the ones I liked.  I have basically quit shopping J Crew anyway, but that is the last thing I was still buying there.  Guess that finaiizes the divorce.


Hi there, welcome! Your plan sounds reasonable, I'm really curious about how everybody will do. When I started this thread I had just read an article about a women who didn't buy any clothes for a year. It was inspiring,  but I knew it wasn't doable for me. So keeping a budget seems the best way to restrain myself. It's hard enough. I would love to see all the different outfits you guys come up with while not shopping for anything new, whether it's in this thread or a new one.


----------



## bakeacookie

The hardest part of it all will  be seeing all the new things I can't have  

Like I get the 5 allowable purchases but that can go quick.


----------



## thegriswolds

The hardest part for me will be missing the feeling of anticipation while waiting for a box to be delivered to my door.  But that joy of having something new fades so quickly, and in the meantime I have a closet full of lovely things that don't get nearly enough use.  For me it's about using what I already have as much as it is about the not shopping.  I've done several closet purges the last few years (and given a good amount away to friends as well) -- it's shameful how much nearly new stuff there is in those giveaway piles.

It will be hard for sure though - I am eyeing a camel coat already that would be a splurge for me, and with the holidays coming up I really should put it on next year's list rather than treat myself.  So that would be one thing down out of the six already, LOL.  One thing about the limit of six is it will force me to think really carefully about what I add, and hopefully curb the late night internet purchases!


----------



## thegriswolds

Marylin said:


> Hi there, welcome! Your plan sounds reasonable, I'm really curious about how everybody will do. When I started this thread I had just read an article about a women who didn't buy any clothes for a year. It was inspiring,  but I knew it wasn't doable for me. So keeping a budget seems the best way to restrain myself. It's hard enough. I would love to see all the different outfits you guys come up with while not shopping for anything new, whether it's in this thread or a new one.



Thanks Marylin!  I like the outfit post idea!  Would have to work on improving my dismal selfie skills...


----------



## Marylin

thegriswolds said:


> The hardest part for me will be missing the feeling of anticipation while waiting for a box to be delivered to my door.  But that joy of having something new fades so quickly, and in the meantime I have a closet full of lovely things that don't get nearly enough use.  For me it's about using what I already have as much as it is about the not shopping.  I've done several closet purges the last few years (and given a good amount away to friends as well) -- it's shameful how much nearly new stuff there is in those giveaway piles.
> 
> It will be hard for sure though - I am eyeing a camel coat already that would be a splurge for me, and with the holidays coming up I really should put it on next year's list rather than treat myself.  So that would be one thing down out of the six already, LOL.  One thing about the limit of six is it will force me to think really carefully about what I add, and hopefully curb the late night internet purchases!


Yeah, it's terrible to spend so much money and then just to pretty much dump all those beautiful things. That's why it's important to carefully decide on every single purchase. A ban or budget is a great way to truly define your very own style. It might change over the years, but probably not radically. Also, it's important to only buy stuff that fits to your lifestyle. What good is it to own tons of blazers if you work from home in your sweatpants or to buy big coats if it never gets cold where you live?
I was also thinking about a new long coat tbh. But I'm mostly driving to work and would just put it on the back seat. And I do own enough parkas and mid length coats for every possible occasion. So, another 1000 Euros saved...
Oh and don't worry about your selfies. There are so many terrible pics on this thread that I've taken over the years that the lovely Ladies here are probably used to much worse than anything you could take.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro I hope you're doing better. I saw this on Pinterest and thought of you.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro I hope you're doing better. I saw this on Pinterest and thought of you.
> View attachment 3850523



Aww thank you Marilyn for thinking of me [emoji173]️ [emoji259] it's definitely so me [emoji847]love it [emoji7]
I am ok I am getting more rest and feeling better[emoji4] Not too happy that I am still not in Europe,but more calm and patient [emoji19] Just planning what I am going to purchase and styling in my head many ways [emoji12]


----------



## thegriswolds

Marylin said:


> Yeah, it's terrible to spend so much money and then just to pretty much dump all those beautiful things. That's why it's important to carefully decide on every single purchase. A ban or budget is a great way to truly define your very own style. It might change over the years, but probably not radically. Also, it's important to only buy stuff that fits to your lifestyle. What good is it to own tons of blazers if you work from home in your sweatpants or to buy big coats if it never gets cold where you live?
> I was also thinking about a new long coat tbh. But I'm mostly driving to work and would just put it on the back seat. And I do own enough parkas and mid length coats for every possible occasion. So, another 1000 Euros saved...
> Oh and don't worry about your selfies. There are so many terrible pics on this thread that I've taken over the years that the lovely Ladies here are probably used to much worse than anything you could take.



Interesting timing, the NY Times had an article today about how some countries in East Africa are trying to phase out the imports of secondhand clothes from the US and Europe.  It's partly a matter of pride (feeling their citizens will feel more self- respect if they are not wearing discards from wealthier countries) and partly a matter of wanting to develop their own textile industries.  Good for them!  But apparently 70% of our donated clothes from the US and Europe end up in Africa.  If that market starts going away, all of that used clothing will end up in a landfill.  Yet another reason to buy judiciously only things that will be kept a long time (or will hold their value well enough to be resold and reused).   I am getting better at figuring out which ones those will be, but can still do better.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you Marilyn for thinking of me [emoji173]️ [emoji259] it's definitely so me [emoji847]love it [emoji7]
> I am ok I am getting more rest and feeling better[emoji4] Not too happy that I am still not in Europe,but more calm and patient [emoji19] Just planning what I am going to purchase and styling in my head many ways [emoji12]


Glad to hear you're getting some rest finally. Isn't it so soothing to dream about future purchases and outfit ideas? Don't rush, you'll be traveling soon and you'd rather be healthy, wouldn't you?


----------



## Marylin

thegriswolds said:


> Interesting timing, the NY Times had an article today about how some countries in East Africa are trying to phase out the imports of secondhand clothes from the US and Europe.  It's partly a matter of pride (feeling their citizens will feel more self- respect if they are not wearing discards from wealthier countries) and partly a matter of wanting to develop their own textile industries.  Good for them!  But apparently 70% of our donated clothes from the US and Europe end up in Africa.  If that market starts going away, all of that used clothing will end up in a landfill.  Yet another reason to buy judiciously only things that will be kept a long time (or will hold their value well enough to be resold and reused).   I am getting better at figuring out which ones those will be, but can still do better.


I think the whole industry is overfed and we should try to set an example by not buying tons of cheap clothes. If Africa manages to create its own market it will help everybody. Where there's demand there's investment, which means money and wealth for more people. Eventually hopefully salaries will rise and people won't be forced to sew cheap clothes for the rest of the world, which will raise prices for us, but might in the end reduce the amount of garbage and waste.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Glad to hear you're getting some rest finally. Isn't it so soothing to dream about future purchases and outfit ideas? Don't rush, you'll be traveling soon and you'd rather be healthy, wouldn't you?



Thank you Marilyn [emoji259]yes definitely 
I am so calm maybe my good energy expedites my departure.
Although not sure if I am ready to go without treatments. I spent this Saturday in Mizner park in Boca again ,just relaxing,but also did quite a lot of walking. And oh boy [emoji15] body aches [emoji30] But it was such a beautiful weather,finally not as hot , so I couldn't resist to walk around and enjoy fresh and not as humid air [emoji847] 
This is my outfit from today 
I guess you did read my mind by posting that picture [emoji12] Here is my version of the look. And I love it [emoji13] 
But I do love the Brenton striped shirt as well actually i found one on resale market from earlier years collection and been watching it for awhile now and it's definitely on my shopping wish list [emoji12]
Oh by the way ,these are the jeans, which were little too tight. And you were right ,after one time they did stretched and now they are great. And I love them. [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I think the whole industry is overfed and we should try to set an example by not buying tons of cheap clothes. If Africa manages to create its own market it will help everybody. Where there's demand there's investment, which means money and wealth for more people. Eventually hopefully salaries will rise and people won't be forced to sew cheap clothes for the rest of the world, which will raise prices for us, but might in the end reduce the amount of garbage and waste.



I definitely agree on one thing, that we should buy things, which we absolutely love and planning to enjoy for years to come. I don't discriminate any of my clothes, I love and enjoy/style them equally [emoji51] and I always had preference for quality versus quantity [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji259]yes definitely
> I am so calm maybe my good energy expedites my departure.
> Although not sure if I am ready to go without treatments. I spent this Saturday in Mizner park in Boca again ,just relaxing,but also did quite a lot of walking. And oh boy [emoji15] body aches [emoji30] But it was such a beautiful weather,finally not as hot , so I couldn't resist to walk around and enjoy fresh and not as humid air [emoji847]
> This is my outfit from today
> I guess you did read my mind by posting that picture [emoji12] Here is my version of the look. And I love it [emoji13]
> But I do love the Brenton striped shirt as well actually i found one on resale market from earlier years collection and been watching it for awhile now and it's definitely on my shopping wish list [emoji12]
> Oh by the way ,these are the jeans, which were little too tight. And you were right ,after one time they did stretched and now they are great. And I love them. [emoji847]
> View attachment 3852764
> View attachment 3852765


You look great, I love the color combination!
So glad to hear you’re less stressed out. Definitely seems like your spirits are coming back. You do look healthy and positive! Walking is good and it sounds like you had a fun and relaxing day.
You’re right, striped t-shirts are a wardrobe classic. Since I can’t and don’t want to afford the designer ones I usually go for the ones at Petit bateau, which are excellent quality. My youngest wore a blue striped boy’s version on his very first day of school when he was 6. I’ve kept that one, sentimental old hag that I am.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look great, I love the color combination!
> So glad to hear you’re less stressed out. Definitely seems like your spirits are coming back. You do look healthy and positive! Walking is good and it sounds like you had a fun and relaxing day.
> You’re right, striped t-shirts are a wardrobe classic. Since I can’t and don’t want to afford the designer ones I usually go for the ones at Petit bateau, which are excellent quality. My youngest wore a blue striped boy’s version on his very first day of school when he was 6. I’ve kept that one, sentimental old hag that I am.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji259] I am trying to be positive. Negativity and anger doesn't solve anything,but only gives me crazy migraines and misery [emoji15] 
That's very sweet that you are so sentimental[emoji4] You love your boys and they are lucky to have mom like you [emoji120]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji259] I am trying to be positive. Negativity and anger doesn't solve anything,but only gives me crazy migraines and misery [emoji15]
> That's very sweet that you are so sentimental[emoji4] You love your boys and they are lucky to have mom like you [emoji120]


Thanks, girleuro. It seems like they appreciate their old mom a bit after seeing what bad education looks like. They were really annoyed by their cousins behavior and his terrible manners and his grumpiness. I wish I could have done more while I was with him, but I hear he’s back into eating with his fingers, and having nothing but fish sticks, pancakes, muffins, donuts and fries. And tons of candy of course. But you’re right, anger doesn’t solve anything.
Hope you’re quickly getting back to being healthy and happy and active!


----------



## Marylin

These might have been the last warm days this year. We had a beautiful two weeks, now the wind is picking up and forecast is suggesting gloves and hats. Which is ok, because I can’t wait to wear my new turtlenecks. I will miss my satin flats and being barefoot though. 
I had made a list of clothes I wanted to wear more often, surprisingly a lot of blouses were and are on this list. So what is it I don’t like about them? It can’t be ironing, because I take them to the dry cleaners, without any bad conscience whatsoever. Maybe I’m bad at styling them.
How do you wear your blouses and what’s the secret of being comfortable all day wearing them?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks, girleuro. It seems like they appreciate their old mom a bit after seeing what bad education looks like. They were really annoyed by their cousins behavior and his terrible manners and his grumpiness. I wish I could have done more while I was with him, but I hear he’s back into eating with his fingers, and having nothing but fish sticks, pancakes, muffins, donuts and fries. And tons of candy of course. But you’re right, anger doesn’t solve anything.
> Hope you’re quickly getting back to being healthy and happy and active!



Ha ha[emoji51] of course they do [emoji4] It's sad about your nephew,but hey you tried to do everything what you could, but it's his parents job and as long as they encourage that type of eating habits and behaviors,it's nothing can't be done . All you can do just pray for them[emoji120][emoji56] 
I am doing ok . Although irritated. We lost our great nurse, the one I trusted, so now we already had to change 3 agencies so far. And or I had to do wound care or I have to assist them. So I am not so happy camper [emoji30] And frustrated that we are going to November and I still can't go to Europe. 
I try to be come,but my thoughts and sadness catching up with me. [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> These might have been the last warm days this year. We had a beautiful two weeks, now the wind is picking up and forecast is suggesting gloves and hats. Which is ok, because I can’t wait to wear my new turtlenecks. I will miss my satin flats and being barefoot though.
> I had made a list of clothes I wanted to wear more often, surprisingly a lot of blouses were and are on this list. So what is it I don’t like about them? It can’t be ironing, because I take them to the dry cleaners, without any bad conscience whatsoever. Maybe I’m bad at styling them.
> How do you wear your blouses and what’s the secret of being comfortable all day wearing them?



Well I wish that would cool down here,in South Florida. It's still hot and humid. I believe next week should be cooler, well I hope so[emoji15] 
It's great that you planning your wardrobe. All I plan or watch all the things I want to purchase and hope and pray, that they would not be sold out [emoji19] 
Plus it's hot so still summer clothes needed
why don't you like blouses?
I love blouses. It goes great under cardigans and jackets. Makes sleek look, not bulky. Plus if it's get hot , you can always take it off. Also blouses do become like accessories with different collars .To me it's just makes the look well polished. Even when you wear jacket or sweater . You can wear open or buttoned with one or two buttons in the middle. So the blouse is still visible and you can put some nice brooch on it , I love to put on the collar instead of button . What else you would wear instead blouses[emoji848] ? Well sometimes it's great to wear some bodysuits ,but it's not so polished look . Its nothing to me more elegant than crispy white/cream shirt /blouse under cardigan or jacket or even v neck or round neck sweater [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> These might have been the last warm days this year. We had a beautiful two weeks, now the wind is picking up and forecast is suggesting gloves and hats. Which is ok, because I can’t wait to wear my new turtlenecks. I will miss my satin flats and being barefoot though.
> I had made a list of clothes I wanted to wear more often, surprisingly a lot of blouses were and are on this list. So what is it I don’t like about them? It can’t be ironing, because I take them to the dry cleaners, without any bad conscience whatsoever. Maybe I’m bad at styling them.
> How do you wear your blouses and what’s the secret of being comfortable all day wearing them?



For me it was all the buttons. It was too fiddly for me. 

Also too formal for my workplace. I didn’t know how to style it casually. 

So no help in solving your blouse problem, but I understand the lack of wears lol.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> For me it was all the buttons. It was too fiddly for me.
> 
> Also too formal for my workplace. I didn’t know how to style it casually.
> 
> So no help in solving your blouse problem, but I understand the lack of wears lol.



Bake wear blouse simple or with big collar or I love jabot with jeans and Chanel jacket,add Chanel brooch and you dressed up casually Chic [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bake wear blouse simple or with big collar or I love jabot with jeans and Chanel jacket,add Chanel brooch and you dressed up casually Chic [emoji12]



I don’t have those blouses anymore haha. 

I do want to get one to wear with a dress when it’s cold. 
And with jeans and my Chanel jacket now haha. Great idea, girleuro! 

But maybe the collar makes it feel formal or not? Trying to find one that’s not like a standard work button up.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I don’t have those blouses anymore haha.
> 
> I do want to get one to wear with a dress when it’s cold.
> And with jeans and my Chanel jacket now haha. Great idea, girleuro!
> 
> But maybe the collar makes it feel formal or not? Trying to find one that’s not like a standard work button up.



Chanel Jacket any simple shirt or blouse  will make stylish Chic but casual enough [emoji6] 
Just add some sparkle Chanel brooch on top of the collar instead of first button and voila Chic [emoji12]
Also you can wear blouses under sleeveless dresses . Now you can make simple dress Chic wear with big sleeves blouse ...  Wear silk blouse with Chanel skirt and cashmere cardigan/sweater 
It's so many different ways you can incorporate blouses in your wardrobe [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Chanel Jacket any simple shirt or blouse  will make stylish Chic but casual enough [emoji6]
> Just add some sparkle Chanel brooch on top of the collar instead of first button and voila Chic [emoji12]
> Also you can wear blouses under sleeveless dresses . Now you can make simple dress Chic wear with big sleeves blouse ...  Wear silk blouse with Chanel skirt and cashmere cardigan/sweater
> It's so many different ways you can incorporate blouses in your wardrobe [emoji12]



Great ideas, girleuro!

I bet @Marylin you could pull of the blouse-dress combo easily too! 

I still need a replacement blouse.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Great ideas, girleuro!
> 
> I bet @Marylin you could pull of the blouse-dress combo easily too!
> 
> I still need a replacement blouse.



Thank you Bake [emoji259] I know I am enabler [emoji13] I just get bored easy, but at the same time I love my clothes, so I just look different ways to style them. And I love to experiment [emoji12] 
I came out of my comfort zone and started including some outfits I never thought I would be interested in[emoji849]
I got sparkly top [emoji146] thanks to @Marilyn I still looking for sparkly skirt and I am going to wear it dress down as well 
I also planning to purchase jeans jacket and leather jacket 
By the way those two jackets also would be great to wear with blouses for dress down look 
Oh leather jacket and boots I would try to style with sparkle skirt as well But more so with long pleated Chiffon skirt and boots and some ruffled or so blouse [emoji848]
This year i finally figured out what I really love and every purchase I did, I am very happy with. [emoji847]
I practically didn't have to sell anything anymore. So happy and this thread ,ladies, definitely helped me [emoji16] [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

Wow! Impressed by all your suggestions!
@bakeacookie glad someone’s understanding my dilemma. I’m ok with the buttons, maybe it’s the fit that bothers me. A  t-shirt or sweater always skims your body more easily than a blouse which has to be tailored just right. And many blouses that fit me around the shoulders and bust are too wide at the waist and too short to stay inside my pants all day. Let me know when you find one you like, would you? 
@girleuro You most certainly are a well of inspiration! Lots of great suggestions. You reminded me I wanted to try the blouse sweater combo more often, that way it won’t matter if the blouse is too short. I think I’m a bit annoyed by long sleeves maybe. I love to wear t-shirts under jackets or cardigans even in the winter. Not because I’m too hot. But because I want to feel free. So stiff blouse-sleeves can make me feel restricted easily. I definitely am going to try all my brooches with all my blouses. That’s going to take me a while... I’ll let you know what I come up with. 

I’m so sorry things aren’t going the way you were hoping and planning. What a set back to loose a nurse and postpone your trip home. Well, at least you won’t have to pack for four seasons, because it’s going to be winter soon and you definitely won’t have to bring any hot weather outfits... Stay positive!


----------



## Marylin

This is my collection. 
I’m having a hard time with number 4 and 5. The uniqlo blouses ( 6, 16 and 20) are fine, they get a lot of wear, since they’re just long tops and very casual.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Wow! Impressed by all your suggestions!
> @bakeacookie glad someone’s understanding my dilemma. I’m ok with the buttons, maybe it’s the fit that bothers me. A  t-shirt or sweater always skims your body more easily than a blouse which has to be tailored just right. And many blouses that fit me around the shoulders and bust are too wide at the waist and too short to stay inside my pants all day. Let me know when you find one you like, would you?
> @girleuro You most certainly are a well of inspiration! Lots of great suggestions. You reminded me I wanted to try the blouse sweater combo more often, that way it won’t matter if the blouse is too short. I think I’m a bit annoyed by long sleeves maybe. I love to wear t-shirts under jackets or cardigans even in the winter. Not because I’m too hot. But because I want to feel free. So stiff blouse-sleeves can make me feel restricted easily. I definitely am going to try all my brooches with all my blouses. That’s going to take me a while... I’ll let you know what I come up with.
> 
> I’m so sorry things aren’t going the way you were hoping and planning. What a set back to loose a nurse and postpone your trip home. Well, at least you won’t have to pack for four seasons, because it’s going to be winter soon and you definitely won’t have to bring any hot weather outfits... Stay positive!



I think you nailed the issue. 

Blouses that fit my bust are too big on the shoulders and waist. If it fits the shoulders and waist, buttons gape at the bust. Don’t get me started on sleeve length! The answer to this is tailoring, but I can’t stomach tailoring something as basic as a blouse.

Probably because it’s still  too formal for work. So it would get wear only a handful of times when the weather will allow a long sleeve blouse plus jacket or dress. 

If I find a blouse I’ll let you know!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Wow! Impressed by all your suggestions!
> @bakeacookie glad someone’s understanding my dilemma. I’m ok with the buttons, maybe it’s the fit that bothers me. A  t-shirt or sweater always skims your body more easily than a blouse which has to be tailored just right. And many blouses that fit me around the shoulders and bust are too wide at the waist and too short to stay inside my pants all day. Let me know when you find one you like, would you?
> @girleuro You most certainly are a well of inspiration! Lots of great suggestions. You reminded me I wanted to try the blouse sweater combo more often, that way it won’t matter if the blouse is too short. I think I’m a bit annoyed by long sleeves maybe. I love to wear t-shirts under jackets or cardigans even in the winter. Not because I’m too hot. But because I want to feel free. So stiff blouse-sleeves can make me feel restricted easily. I definitely am going to try all my brooches with all my blouses. That’s going to take me a while... I’ll let you know what I come up with.
> 
> I’m so sorry things aren’t going the way you were hoping and planning. What a set back to loose a nurse and postpone your trip home. Well, at least you won’t have to pack for four seasons, because it’s going to be winter soon and you definitely won’t have to bring any hot weather outfits... Stay positive!



Hmm [emoji19] [emoji848]that's your dilemma. 
I didn't realize , I don't have that problem I don't have problems with my proportions always everything fits perfect, well the only problem will occur, if it's over the hips,then in order to fit in the hips, I would need to take it in in a waist, but that's only with some jackets, pants, and sometimes dresses 
I think that you ladies exaggerate [emoji12] 
And wait a minute, the blouse can't be too big in waist, well most of blouses, well the ones that worn in . It doesn't matter that is extra fabric it goes inside pants or skirt . It can't affect waist can it?[emoji848] Well again I don't know i don't have problems with that either 
Well I have very small waist , and flat stomach, maybe that's why I don't have those problems.
Maybe you ladies should try silk blouses, so they wouldn't create extra fabric Silk smooths out nicely . You wear it with stockings and put inside or if not stockings, spanx helps , [emoji6] keeps the blouse easier inside. 
Well @Marilyn , I looked through your closet of blouses. Well some of them are not meant be worn inside and under jackets . Some of them should stay in warm weather clothes pile. 
If you are not comfortable with blouses, try bodysuits. And they don't bulge either . I love Wolford ones. Specially Colorado full bottom . They have very nice sheen to them. So you could wear them under jackets , very nicely 
Have you ever tried? They look and feel much more better, and gives more elegant and sophisticated and sexy sleek look than t shirts could  

Well yes things are not going the way I wanted ,still waiting. My hubby said that now we are very close[emoji15] My patience running out too
And ha ha [emoji30] I know now I am be going into winter, but what can you do 
I am very unhappy [emoji17] but regrouping and looking how warm I would need to dress[emoji849] I haven't been anywhere in less than 60F in the last 19 years, so i am terrified. What do you wear in cold climate? , but look elegant, sophisticated, not 10 sweaters bundled up look [emoji13] I was looking at some furs . Do I need mink in my life, to survive that freezing weather? [emoji848] Any advice [emoji120][emoji56]
I also was looking at Chanel coats but are they real warm or just pretty? Not sure ??
I so used to warm, that even when I go out in 80's ,I wear cashmere short cardigan or light jacket over my shoulders. [emoji15] 
So anyways , I cried a little bit that I will have to go in winter, but now I am ok and praying that I would be able to come back for Christmas 
So if I don't leave at least by the middle of next month, then I would be in Europe over Christmas 
Now it's not what I want
I have new traditions. I love love , Florida Christmas time [emoji268] 
I have new traditions and on December 1st I decorate my Christmas tree. 
And all the festivities and specially still nice and warm, baking ginger bread cookies, spending time with my hubby and my sisters-in law So I would be sad ,no I would be destroyed. 
Well I still want to take my mommy for a week somewhere is still warmer than in Lithuania [emoji849] 
It's also more so to give mom a week without caring for anyone.. no cooking, no cleaning,... 
I want her to enjoy the time, spas, etc... 
so I was checking the climates in South. And it's not so warm , but |15 C degrees is ok  
So I am looking to take mommy to Monaco. I read, that all December it's very festive there[emoji126][emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

Haha I’m a little fatty. And I’m short too. [emoji23][emoji23] the hardest combo to shop for! Especially the short part! 

It’s hard to find things that won’t need alterations. It’s either too long of a sleeve, shoulders in the wrong place, too tight or too big at the bust.

I usually try to get 3/4 sleeve blouses to fit me as a normal blouse. And I usually get the kind that are no buttons or a tunic style blouse which seem to taper a little bit better on me than a full button up. A full button up won’t get used since I’ve gotten rid of every button up blouse I’ve owned. 

Either way, I still need a blouse of some kind for this dress. Lol still haven’t found it. 


Not that I could wear the blouse-dress combo anyway. It’s too hot. 
100F for several days already.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Haha I’m a little fatty. And I’m short too. [emoji23][emoji23] the hardest combo to shop for! Especially the short part!
> 
> It’s hard to find things that won’t need alterations. It’s either too long of a sleeve, shoulders in the wrong place, too tight or too big at the bust.
> 
> I usually try to get 3/4 sleeve blouses to fit me as a normal blouse. And I usually get the kind that are no buttons or a tunic style blouse which seem to taper a little bit better on me than a full button up. A full button up won’t get used since I’ve gotten rid of every button up blouse I’ve owned.
> 
> Either way, I still need a blouse of some kind for this dress. Lol still haven’t found it.
> 
> 
> Not that I could wear the blouse-dress combo anyway. It’s too hot.
> 100F for several days already.



100F wow warmer than here, south Florida, [emoji44]so you definitely have enough time to find a right blouse till cools down [emoji12]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would like to try again to join this group and get to know you ladies.
I have to say I have gotten really really really good at my closet system without any app.  Here’s what I did lately that I would love to share.  I konmaried my fall/winter wardrobe and went ahead and matched up the fitted shell top (like a shirt or a thin sweater or even a few snap crotch long sleeved bodysuits), pants/skirt if the top was not a sweater dress (tights to match if they were), and a topper cozy piece (a knitted cardigan, poncho or shawl, usually.  Something that basically makes the underneath item totally disappear underneath unless I get warm and take off the fluffy top piece.  I did not realize that I had about the correct amount of bottoms (or thick winter tights), top shells, and shawl/poncho/cardigan toppers (after thinning down to my faves) to exactly match up 28 outfits and hang them up on a hanger in half of my walk in closet hanging space.  I can now go through and wear the outfit hanging in front, farthest to the right, hang up whatever part is still clean (and launder the rest obviously) after I’ve worn it and put it to the far left of the row, the ‘back of the line’ so to speak.  Then I can just rotate through a 4 week cycle of outfits without needing to ever stop and think about putting an outfit together and what to wear.  And most of the process of putting the outfits together was not ambiguous, like the combinations stood out as the most obvious best matchings, very few were tough calls except for a few similar black pants could obviously substitute quite well.  Meaning, I am pretty sure that each piece is used in the best possible outfit combination and would not be better paired with some other outfit.  So I feel like I’m getting way more quality of use out of my wardrobe when I’m not putting things together in a morning rush that just sort of look fine, but the outfits have been premeditated as the best looks possible with the ingredients I have.  I was shocked that the number of cardigans/shawls/snuggly wrap things were enough to pair without needing to be shared with more than one outfit.  In my head I would have guessed I had ten of those and fifty of the shirts and the like.  But in reality it ended up being about a perfect 28 in each category.  I like the thought that everything will get worn once a month.  But not more often and get worn out.  I really feel wardrobe content.  Need to do this with spring/summer in March, as well.
I got this idea because I did this with my 2 and 4 year old daughter’s closets to make mornings easier.

Now if I match each bag to each outfit that would be maybe overkill?   I actually only have about 20 bags though so I would get to wear them once every three week and then start repeating, but....something tells me in six months I will have the same number of bags as outfits as well!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Hmm [emoji19] [emoji848]that's your dilemma.
> I didn't realize , I don't have that problem I don't have problems with my proportions always everything fits perfect, well the only problem will occur, if it's over the hips,then in order to fit in the hips, I would need to take it in in a waist, but that's only with some jackets, pants, and sometimes dresses
> I think that you ladies exaggerate [emoji12]
> And wait a minute, the blouse can't be too big in waist, well most of blouses, well the ones that worn in . It doesn't matter that is extra fabric it goes inside pants or skirt . It can't affect waist can it?[emoji848] Well again I don't know i don't have problems with that either
> Well I have very small waist , and flat stomach, maybe that's why I don't have those problems.
> Maybe you ladies should try silk blouses, so they wouldn't create extra fabric Silk smooths out nicely . You wear it with stockings and put inside or if not stockings, spanx helps , [emoji6] keeps the blouse easier inside.
> Well @Marilyn , I looked through your closet of blouses. Well some of them are not meant be worn inside and under jackets . Some of them should stay in warm weather clothes pile.
> If you are not comfortable with blouses, try bodysuits. And they don't bulge either . I love Wolford ones. Specially Colorado full bottom . They have very nice sheen to them. So you could wear them under jackets , very nicely
> Have you ever tried? They look and feel much more better, and gives more elegant and sophisticated and sexy sleek look than t shirts could
> 
> Well yes things are not going the way I wanted ,still waiting. My hubby said that now we are very close[emoji15] My patience running out too
> And ha ha [emoji30] I know now I am be going into winter, but what can you do
> I am very unhappy [emoji17] but regrouping and looking how warm I would need to dress[emoji849] I haven't been anywhere in less than 60F in the last 19 years, so i am terrified. What do you wear in cold climate? , but look elegant, sophisticated, not 10 sweaters bundled up look [emoji13] I was looking at some furs . Do I need mink in my life, to survive that freezing weather? [emoji848] Any advice [emoji120][emoji56]
> I also was looking at Chanel coats but are they real warm or just pretty? Not sure ??
> I so used to warm, that even when I go out in 80's ,I wear cashmere short cardigan or light jacket over my shoulders. [emoji15]
> So anyways , I cried a little bit that I will have to go in winter, but now I am ok and praying that I would be able to come back for Christmas
> So if I don't leave at least by the middle of next month, then I would be in Europe over Christmas
> Now it's not what I want
> I have new traditions. I love love , Florida Christmas time [emoji268]
> I have new traditions and on December 1st I decorate my Christmas tree.
> And all the festivities and specially still nice and warm, baking ginger bread cookies, spending time with my hubby and my sisters-in law So I would be sad ,no I would be destroyed.
> Well I still want to take my mommy for a week somewhere is still warmer than in Lithuania [emoji849]
> It's also more so to give mom a week without caring for anyone.. no cooking, no cleaning,...
> I want her to enjoy the time, spas, etc...
> so I was checking the climates in South. And it's not so warm , but |15 C degrees is ok
> So I am looking to take mommy to Monaco. I read, that all December it's very festive there[emoji126][emoji847]


I feel for you! Could you just postpone your trip? Enjoy Christmas in Florida and go see your family when it’s getting warmer. That way you can take your mother for a nice and warm vacation. Nobody needs mink in their lives. But if you want mink, get mink - which would then be sitting in your closet. Dressing for cold weather is more a challenge of shoes for me. I wear layers mostly and down parkas when it’s really cold, but no amount of fur or high tech  can make shoes warm enough for my toes not to freeze. Also there’s no chic way to cover your face when the wind blows tiny ice cristal at you. We already had a fire in the fireplace once this week. It’s going to be a cold weekend.


----------



## Marylin

Working on blouse challenge. @girleuro  Maybe I’ve confused you with my measurement description. I was trying to explain that usually with an hourglass shape there’s a lot of material in the waist, when you want to fit the bust. Plus, my arms are really long which means I can’t wear the smaller of two sizes when in doubt. So even if I tuck my blouses into my pants or skirts, they puff up when I sit down or create a sausage like ring around my hip inside my pants. So silky flowy tops it is then.
This is what I wore yesterday. (Not me in the pick though)


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would like to try again to join this group and get to know you ladies.
> I have to say I have gotten really really really good at my closet system without any app.  Here’s what I did lately that I would love to share.  I konmaried my fall/winter wardrobe and went ahead and matched up the fitted shell top (like a shirt or a thin sweater or even a few snap crotch long sleeved bodysuits), pants/skirt if the top was not a sweater dress (tights to match if they were), and a topper cozy piece (a knitted cardigan, poncho or shawl, usually.  Something that basically makes the underneath item totally disappear underneath unless I get warm and take off the fluffy top piece.  I did not realize that I had about the correct amount of bottoms (or thick winter tights), top shells, and shawl/poncho/cardigan toppers (after thinning down to my faves) to exactly match up 28 outfits and hang them up on a hanger in half of my walk in closet hanging space.  I can now go through and wear the outfit hanging in front, farthest to the right, hang up whatever part is still clean (and launder the rest obviously) after I’ve worn it and put it to the far left of the row, the ‘back of the line’ so to speak.  Then I can just rotate through a 4 week cycle of outfits without needing to ever stop and think about putting an outfit together and what to wear.  And most of the process of putting the outfits together was not ambiguous, like the combinations stood out as the most obvious best matchings, very few were tough calls except for a few similar black pants could obviously substitute quite well.  Meaning, I am pretty sure that each piece is used in the best possible outfit combination and would not be better paired with some other outfit.  So I feel like I’m getting way more quality of use out of my wardrobe when I’m not putting things together in a morning rush that just sort of look fine, but the outfits have been premeditated as the best looks possible with the ingredients I have.  I was shocked that the number of cardigans/shawls/snuggly wrap things were enough to pair without needing to be shared with more than one outfit.  In my head I would have guessed I had ten of those and fifty of the shirts and the like.  But in reality it ended up being about a perfect 28 in each category.  I like the thought that everything will get worn once a month.  But not more often and get worn out.  I really feel wardrobe content.  Need to do this with spring/summer in March, as well.
> I got this idea because I did this with my 2 and 4 year old daughter’s closets to make mornings easier.
> 
> Now if I match each bag to each outfit that would be maybe overkill?   I actually only have about 20 bags though so I would get to wear them once every three week and then start repeating, but....something tells me in six months I will have the same number of bags as outfits as well!


You’ve really thought this through! It sounds so easy. While I can totally understand it would make sense to plan outfits for your little girls this way, I could imagine it to become a bit boring after a while, knowing exactly what you’re going to wear 2weeks from now. Any exceptions for when you just don’t feel like the outfit that’s next in the hanger? Or when it gets colder or warmer? What about bad hair days and days when you want to impress a bit more or be just that much more comfortable? 
Other than that I think it’s a great way to get as much use out of everything as possible. I’d suggest to stay open for change and stay creative and I would love to see some of the combos you came up with!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Haha I’m a little fatty. And I’m short too. [emoji23][emoji23] the hardest combo to shop for! Especially the short part!
> 
> It’s hard to find things that won’t need alterations. It’s either too long of a sleeve, shoulders in the wrong place, too tight or too big at the bust.
> 
> I usually try to get 3/4 sleeve blouses to fit me as a normal blouse. And I usually get the kind that are no buttons or a tunic style blouse which seem to taper a little bit better on me than a full button up. A full button up won’t get used since I’ve gotten rid of every button up blouse I’ve owned.
> 
> Either way, I still need a blouse of some kind for this dress. Lol still haven’t found it.
> 
> 
> Not that I could wear the blouse-dress combo anyway. It’s too hot.
> 100F for several days already.


I do not believe for a second that you are ‘fatty’. Don’t even think it and never say it!!!I've seen your clothes and they wouldn’t work on you if you were anything other than beautiful! Short sounds difficult, but I love the 3/4 sleeve idea. Smart girl! I also have a few tunics which are great, because of the flow. I like being able to wear something I don’t have to tuck in.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I do not believe for a second that you are ‘fatty’. Don’t even think it and never say it!!!I've seen your clothes and they wouldn’t work on you if you were anything other than beautiful! Short sounds difficult, but I love the 3/4 sleeve idea. Smart girl! I also have a few tunics which are great, because of the flow. I like being able to wear something I don’t have to tuck in.



You're very kind, Marylin. 
Short is always difficult. The 3/4 sleeve if made right can be a proper long sleeve shirt or an awkward 3/4 sleeve on me. haha. Of course, many big brands are never consistent. 
The next thing is length. I can't tuck in many blouses in trousers because it's too long so it makes for too much fabric around my waist, the poof you spoke of earlier. For my skirts it's okay since my skirts are more full and I can hide the fabric in the skirt haha. 

I might take my search to Max Mara for a blouse once the weather cools. I can't fathom the idea of putting on anything long sleeved right now. 

I do like the outfit you posted! It's gorgeous and comfy looking.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> You're very kind, Marylin.
> Short is always difficult. The 3/4 sleeve if made right can be a proper long sleeve shirt or an awkward 3/4 sleeve on me. haha. Of course, many big brands are never consistent.
> The next thing is length. I can't tuck in many blouses in trousers because it's too long so it makes for too much fabric around my waist, the poof you spoke of earlier. For my skirts it's okay since my skirts are more full and I can hide the fabric in the skirt haha.
> 
> I might take my search to Max Mara for a blouse once the weather cools. I can't fathom the idea of putting on anything long sleeved right now.
> 
> I do like the outfit you posted! It's gorgeous and comfy looking.


Thanks! I love Max Mara! But I don’t have any blouses, I feel like the tops I have are a bit short for me, so maybe that’s good for you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks! I love Max Mara! But I don’t have any blouses, I feel like the tops I have are a bit short for me, so maybe that’s good for you!


That's good news! I'll start bookmarking some styles to look into when I make it to the mall.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I feel for you! Could you just postpone your trip? Enjoy Christmas in Florida and go see your family when it’s getting warmer. That way you can take your mother for a nice and warm vacation. Nobody needs mink in their lives. But if you want mink, get mink - which would then be sitting in your closet. Dressing for cold weather is more a challenge of shoes for me. I wear layers mostly and down parkas when it’s really cold, but no amount of fur or high tech  can make shoes warm enough for my toes not to freeze. Also there’s no chic way to cover your face when the wind blows tiny ice cristal at you. We already had a fire in the fireplace once this week. It’s going to be a cold weekend.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️ That's what I thought loud[emoji849], but my hubby doesn't agree with me. He says who cares how you look, you need to see Mom 
I do agree, it's been over a decade, so it is urgent. Plus he promised them that my parents will see me this year[emoji15] 
So I don't know what's going to happen 
But if I can't leave by around middle of next month, then , I am not going this year
Now you reminded the shoe dilemma 
The shoes I wear in Florida, it's not for Europe weather. [emoji30] So I would need like those snow man boots [emoji848] , which would be probably never be  worn again 
Mink I think it's still more wearable What I remember I used to like about fur, I can wear light dress, or blouse and with fur, you ok . You don't get cold. But that was then, I am so much more fragile to cold [emoji848]
I just don't like layers. [emoji17]Feel like onion, it reminds me of childhood, when parents layer you up, that you can't even move your hands .Ha ha [emoji16]
And yes tiny eyes crystals are horrible memories too...[emoji849][emoji15][emoji44][emoji23][emoji17][emoji31] and my eyes always so sensitive, tearing up all the time. 
Who would want to leave Florida at this time of the year[emoji15] nuts 
It's paradise [emoji847] It's cooling down here as well, so it's the most perfect weather. Not too hot and not too cold, lower humidity. Ah I enjoy this so much 
In a little while, it's going to be great time to wear boots and Chanel jackets [emoji12] . We do wear here sweaters and boots, not so much of necessity, but I guess, we just miss the other climate clothes. And of course, we so used to warm, so as soon as cool downs, we feel it.
Although you see tourists wearing shorts and flip flops, while we are wearing boots 
Fire place sounds amazing [emoji6] missed it too . Oh I am so torn , [emoji848][emoji849][emoji44]I guess I want to be in both places at the same time [emoji19]☃️[emoji939][emoji300]️[emoji268][emoji41][emoji274][emoji905]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Working on blouse challenge. @girleuro  Maybe I’ve confused you with my measurement description. I was trying to explain that usually with an hourglass shape there’s a lot of material in the waist, when you want to fit the bust. Plus, my arms are really long which means I can’t wear the smaller of two sizes when in doubt. So even if I tuck my blouses into my pants or skirts, they puff up when I sit down or create a sausage like ring around my hip inside my pants. So silky flowy tops it is then.
> This is what I wore yesterday. (Not me in the pick though)
> View attachment 3863740



I understand Marilyn 
I am an hourglass too, but what I was saying, that most blouses are cut wider/wide everywhere unless it's meant to wear it on top. Just look for longer ones and stuck them in in stockings all the way. Well they do sometimes come up little bit , but if it's not short then they stay quite well. 
And even if they come out little bit, the silk ones are not so thick to create any rings on the waist [emoji6] 
Have you tried bodysuits? 
They are very comfortable [emoji847] and elegant. You can wear them alone or layered with sweaters and under jackets and as well under a sleeveless dresses


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Working on blouse challenge. @girleuro  Maybe I’ve confused you with my measurement description. I was trying to explain that usually with an hourglass shape there’s a lot of material in the waist, when you want to fit the bust. Plus, my arms are really long which means I can’t wear the smaller of two sizes when in doubt. So even if I tuck my blouses into my pants or skirts, they puff up when I sit down or create a sausage like ring around my hip inside my pants. So silky flowy tops it is then.
> This is what I wore yesterday. (Not me in the pick though)
> View attachment 3863740



I love your outfit Marilyn and with those boots uh la la [emoji7] and you can layer the outfit with jacket . I see equestrian style jacket in shades of fall( brown, beige , burgundy, fitted , oh and a hat maybe fedora [emoji12] or bucket hat , oh could be beret 
And I would suggest some bling  or just a scarf or brooch uh possibilities are endless, to make many different outfits with this look [emoji847] 
Also I think this type of blouse in cream and burgundy or navy jacket, would be great combination as well . [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I do not believe for a second that you are ‘fatty’. Don’t even think it and never say it!!!I've seen your clothes and they wouldn’t work on you if you were anything other than beautiful! Short sounds difficult, but I love the 3/4 sleeve idea. Smart girl! I also have a few tunics which are great, because of the flow. I like being able to wear something I don’t have to tuck in.



I agree with Marilyn. Don't say that way about yourself. I believe that you just was joking ...right 
Yes short it is some challenge with clothes. My mom is short . I think she is about 1.62 so when I buy her gifts, it's challenging to me , especially dresses or pants
Although she liked all the blouses that I ever bought for her. And I bought regular ones not petite ones  [emoji848] 
Well every woman build different and that's the beauty of us [emoji6] 
The sleeves you could always little pull , 
And also you can roll them and cuff them . It shouldn't be so hard, to adjust. So if you find the blouse/ shirt that fits you well, overlook the sleeves if it's too long ? Just try different ways to adjust them to your liking . 
By the way . Some blouses made on purpose that way . It's just a look 
So be creative, make it work [emoji6][emoji12][emoji56][emoji41]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> You’ve really thought this through! It sounds so easy. While I can totally understand it would make sense to plan outfits for your little girls this way, I could imagine it to become a bit boring after a while, knowing exactly what you’re going to wear 2weeks from now. Any exceptions for when you just don’t feel like the outfit that’s next in the hanger? Or when it gets colder or warmer? What about bad hair days and days when you want to impress a bit more or be just that much more comfortable?
> Other than that I think it’s a great way to get as much use out of everything as possible. I’d suggest to stay open for change and stay creative and I would love to see some of the combos you came up with!



I’m a grad school student mom of 4, so everyday is kind of the same in terms of how formal or how casual.  I’m doing daycare pickup/drop off or taking kids to hobbies, so in the mom mode, every day.  And my university does not have dressed up people at it, so.... I think I would totally get bored if I did not have 28 outfits!  To me that is a lot, especially after I pruned out everything I was meh about and the ones left I really think are spectacular.  I usually feel psyched about whatever is next on the hanger because I love them all, and when I put it away at the end of the day I feel bummed I wont see it again for a month!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way we had 6” of snow three days ago so we are firmly in winter territory.  I have to really be in love with my boot collection or I . Just. Could. Not.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m a grad school student mom of 4, so everyday is kind of the same in terms of how formal or how casual.  I’m doing daycare pickup/drop off or taking kids to hobbies, so in the mom mode, every day.  And my university does not have dressed up people at it, so.... I think I would totally get bored if I did not have 28 outfits!  To me that is a lot, especially after I pruned out everything I was meh about and the ones left I really think are spectacular.  I usually feel psyched about whatever is next on the hanger because I love them all, and when I put it away at the end of the day I feel bummed I wont see it again for a month!


How wonderful that you love your clothes like that. You did a great job then and you’re doing what’s right for you at this time. Fantastic! I was not at all organized the way you are, when I went to university. Somehow it didn’t matter as much as it does nowadays. Nobody took selfies, there were no blogs, no instagram, no Pinterest, and fashion magazines came out once a month. Kind of nice without the pressure...
Winter is starting early for you then! At least you get to enjoy your warmer outfits.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I love your outfit Marilyn and with those boots uh la la [emoji7] and you can layer the outfit with jacket . I see equestrian style jacket in shades of fall( brown, beige , burgundy, fitted , oh and a hat maybe fedora [emoji12] or bucket hat , oh could be beret
> And I would suggest some bling  or just a scarf or brooch uh possibilities are endless, to make many different outfits with this look [emoji847]
> Also I think this type of blouse in cream and burgundy or navy jacket, would be great combination as well . [emoji847]


Thanks, I like it too. I think a good way to style blouses for me is the equestrian look. Oh boy, I’m afraid I really am the typical tall German. Terrible cliché, but it seems like the cleaner the look the better it suits me.


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie I totally blame you for this!


----------



## Marylin

It’s Max Mara. I think my subconsciousness led me there today...


----------



## thegriswolds

bakeacookie said:


> Haha I’m a little fatty. And I’m short too. [emoji23][emoji23] the hardest combo to shop for! Especially the short part!
> 
> It’s hard to find things that won’t need alterations. It’s either too long of a sleeve, shoulders in the wrong place, too tight or too big at the bust.
> 
> I usually try to get 3/4 sleeve blouses to fit me as a normal blouse. And I usually get the kind that are no buttons or a tunic style blouse which seem to taper a little bit better on me than a full button up. A full button up won’t get used since I’ve gotten rid of every button up blouse I’ve owned.
> 
> Either way, I still need a blouse of some kind for this dress. Lol still haven’t found it.
> 
> 
> Not that I could wear the blouse-dress combo anyway. It’s too hot.
> 100F for several days already.



are you in California?  We were there this week and it was amazingly hot.


----------



## thegriswolds

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie I totally blame you for this!
> View attachment 3864709



this is beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie I totally blame you for this!
> View attachment 3864709



That’s gorgeous! 

If I worked in a more formal environment I’d want a whole wardrobe of those. 
It looks so chic!


----------



## bakeacookie

thegriswolds said:


> are you in California?  We were there this week and it was amazingly hot.



Yup! I’m in California. 

It’s finally somewhat cooler. 

But I would like to not wear my maxi dresses for a bit haha. Some cooler weather to take out my jackets would be fantastic right now.


----------



## Marylin

thegriswolds said:


> this is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Yup! I’m in California.
> 
> It’s finally somewhat cooler.
> 
> But I would like to not wear my maxi dresses for a bit haha. Some cooler weather to take out my jackets would be fantastic right now.


I had on gloves today...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I had on gloves today...



I’ve got a maxi dress and flipflops today haha. 

It was 78F vs 100F. Not excruciatingly hot but still summer weather here. Hoping November means fall weather.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I’ve got a maxi dress and flipflops today haha.
> 
> It was 78F vs 100F. Not excruciatingly hot but still summer weather here. Hoping November means fall weather.



We had a few cooler days like 78-80 but today it's again hot and humidity [emoji19] 
It's horrible! And raining all day. It kind of reminds of my home weather just add wind and low 50's [emoji30] no fun at all 
If I still go this year I hope that is going to be nice cool and not wet winter weather [emoji847][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie I totally blame you for this!
> View attachment 3864709



It's very classy and elegant [emoji7] Great job ! Congrats @Marilyn
I used to love Max Mara 
But since I got Chanel fever [emoji855], I sold all other brands. I still have a few Valentino dresses, a few Dolce & Gabbana and Akris lbd 
And I don't reach for them anymore. [emoji19]For some reason, I just get bored with other brands, and after a few seasons feel like outdated[emoji15] . And that's a waist. Selling them for fraction of the price I paid. [emoji849]Don't know why [emoji44]but that's why I made conscious decision to stick to Chanel only. For some reason, I never get tired of Chanel [emoji848] It can be this season, last year or 10 or even 15 years ago. I love them all . 
Speaking of Chanel , I just purchased fall winter makeup. It just those teal smoky colors caught my eye. and could not resist. And that's very strange
I am very conscious. My food, my skin products and make up only very pure
Actually I haven't bought any prime known brand cosmetics or makeup in about 12 years 
Chanel used to be my favorite all my life, but since I came to Florida, 18 years ago, my face skin became very sensitive, [emoji849] I didn't know what to do. Very dry and quickly red and broken, o tried everything, nothing helped, even organic ones. 
So around 2005 , I started my organic raw vegan dessert business. And of course, I started looking on internet in other companies websites, in the same field. And on one of those websites I discovered skin product line,based in Las Vegas 
The difference from any other lines, was that this company used only a few ingredients, it's just like my desserts . There is only 4 or 5 ingredients. And made so holistically. It peaked my interest, as well as funny names, like skincredible, etc..., of course at first I felt sceptical ye right?! 
I purchased quite a few of those products and never bought any other brand skin products since then. 
If anyone have the same problem what I had,I would suggest to try them
My skin only in one month turned around 100% Since then I don't have any problems. After that I did got tired of full of chemicals make up.
Don't get me wrong, I love Chanel colors and textures, and as soon as you put on, it looks so beautiful, but I got tired , that after 6 or so hours, don't your skin looks horrible like mask, especially foundation. 
So I tried all natural makeup lines and I quite was ok with Dr Hauschka makeup , but their bronzer was kind of orange, and haven't held well
So by looking fashion magazines, from all over the world, I discovered " the organic pharmacy 
I call them Chanel of Organic world 
From their packaging and colors and quality. It's amazing. I actually was purchasing online from London, until they opened a boutique in Beverly Hills 
I can wear that makeup all day and even go to sleep with it, the skin looks as fresh as in the morning. Their foundations and bronzer darker one are my favorites 
I apologize if I went out of subject, I just remembered my journey to getting back my always flawless skin and conscious, but very high quality makeup ...[emoji56] 
I will try my Chanel makeup on Tuesday and I will let you know, if it was waist of my money. I got this luminous and slightly blushed face kit, teal colors eyeshadow kit, eyebrows waterproof pencil, I hope that it will be like chestnut brown, it always very good color for me as I remember ( I used to have mascara in that color,and it was such a great enhancement of my blue eyes)
I also purchased semi matte warm red like slight orange lipstick and retractable, great for traveling brushes.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Yup! I’m in California.
> 
> It’s finally somewhat cooler.
> 
> But I would like to not wear my maxi dresses for a bit haha. Some cooler weather to take out my jackets would be fantastic right now.



I haven't been to California yet[emoji19], but my hubby used to live there, so I know that you will have that great weather for jackets, more than us , here in South Florida [emoji6] 
I can't wait to see your styling of Chanel jackets that you purchased [emoji7][emoji12] 
I know you are going love it[emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> That’s gorgeous!
> 
> If I worked in a more formal environment I’d want a whole wardrobe of those.
> It looks so chic!



Bake this dress very elegant, but you can always make more edgy too[emoji6] 
Add ankle leather boots ( more edgy ones, no pointed ones ) and leather jacket So it could be versatile for any environment[emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks, I like it too. I think a good way to style blouses for me is the equestrian look. Oh boy, I’m afraid I really am the typical tall German. Terrible cliché, but it seems like the cleaner the look the better it suits me.



Marilyn it's nothing wrong with equestrian look[emoji12] I love it and wear as well. I guess I am not so far from Germany, so it rub off on me too [emoji16] 
But you can and will style blouses many more different ways, just don't be afraid to experiment [emoji6][emoji16][emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would like to try again to join this group and get to know you ladies.
> I have to say I have gotten really really really good at my closet system without any app.  Here’s what I did lately that I would love to share.  I konmaried my fall/winter wardrobe and went ahead and matched up the fitted shell top (like a shirt or a thin sweater or even a few snap crotch long sleeved bodysuits), pants/skirt if the top was not a sweater dress (tights to match if they were), and a topper cozy piece (a knitted cardigan, poncho or shawl, usually.  Something that basically makes the underneath item totally disappear underneath unless I get warm and take off the fluffy top piece.  I did not realize that I had about the correct amount of bottoms (or thick winter tights), top shells, and shawl/poncho/cardigan toppers (after thinning down to my faves) to exactly match up 28 outfits and hang them up on a hanger in half of my walk in closet hanging space.  I can now go through and wear the outfit hanging in front, farthest to the right, hang up whatever part is still clean (and launder the rest obviously) after I’ve worn it and put it to the far left of the row, the ‘back of the line’ so to speak.  Then I can just rotate through a 4 week cycle of outfits without needing to ever stop and think about putting an outfit together and what to wear.  And most of the process of putting the outfits together was not ambiguous, like the combinations stood out as the most obvious best matchings, very few were tough calls except for a few similar black pants could obviously substitute quite well.  Meaning, I am pretty sure that each piece is used in the best possible outfit combination and would not be better paired with some other outfit.  So I feel like I’m getting way more quality of use out of my wardrobe when I’m not putting things together in a morning rush that just sort of look fine, but the outfits have been premeditated as the best looks possible with the ingredients I have.  I was shocked that the number of cardigans/shawls/snuggly wrap things were enough to pair without needing to be shared with more than one outfit.  In my head I would have guessed I had ten of those and fifty of the shirts and the like.  But in reality it ended up being about a perfect 28 in each category.  I like the thought that everything will get worn once a month.  But not more often and get worn out.  I really feel wardrobe content.  Need to do this with spring/summer in March, as well.
> I got this idea because I did this with my 2 and 4 year old daughter’s closets to make mornings easier.
> 
> Now if I match each bag to each outfit that would be maybe overkill?   I actually only have about 20 bags though so I would get to wear them once every three week and then start repeating, but....something tells me in six months I will have the same number of bags as outfits as well!



Interesting plan[emoji6] I know it's great for kids, and it's great if it works for you. but for me would not work. I am very spontaneous person. I got app but haven't used as well, I plan to use it,but I have problem to keep my brain working all the time [emoji849] I create all my looks in my head.  And sometimes I think that I overload my brain with things that can be put on paper or app, it's just bad habit -count,style,etc..everything in my head [emoji15][emoji44]
And I am true libra, I always undecided [emoji13]I can change my mind 10 times before I ready to dress. It depends of my mood, confidence, how I feel that day, so I would not be able to follow the rules. [emoji13]
But please post some of your combined looks. We would love to see your styling [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way we had 6” of snow three days ago so we are firmly in winter territory.  I have to really be in love with my boot collection or I . Just. Could. Not.



That must be fun hopelessBagGirl [emoji300]️ I missed snow  
Looking forward to see your boot collection and how you style them [emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah why not! I can start sharing a snap of my outfits paired with cozy boots if you guys are curious about my style. I loved that chic dress....if I had a job with reason to look professional I would mostly go for awesome dresses like that.  I don’t know if or when my life will ever move into that kind of phase but if it does I think I will finally feel all grown up.  My eldest is 14 and I still don’t feel like a ‘fully fledged’ grownup sometimes, at least when I think about the career hiatus I chose to have 4 kids.  I’m a thirty something who feels like I’m on the same level somehow as the twentysomethings that are mostly in my classes with me.  Hopefully by the time I’m 40 I’m at least not rubbing shoulders with young adults and can feel like I’ve achieved something that would occasionally call for me to don a pair of pumps.

I’m excited to include how I’ve maximized my cosmetics collection as well if we are doing that!  I felt like I was just having all these products and they would largely just sit there and I would rarely touch anything beyond a bare minimum of products.  Never remember to use this or that, never figure out actually how to do those cosmetics in a way that was doing me favors, etc.... just not caring that much but still somehow loving the idea of the pretty packaging and promises.  I now have really streamlined my stuff in such a way that I have one ‘set’ of makeup on a vanity table for getting fixed up at home, and another complete set (pared down or smaller sizes) in my makeup bag in case I decide to do it later in the day away from home, like at the gym.  I also have put together a nice gym shower/cosmetics container that comes with me in my gym duffel and I force myself to go through a multi step process after my workouts.  It’s so much easier just not to give it much thought, and grab whatever products are handy, leave most of them to get dusty, and skip most of it most days.  Then when I want to do a bit more I’m lost as to which products look good and how to apply.  I’ve konmaried my beauty products down to just the ones that really look lovely and become very systematic about not skipping the joy sparking steps/products even if I have to make myself do it in the morning because I tend to be lazy and figure who’s really noticing anyways.  But it helps my mood and overall energy if I see a fresh best possible me in the mirror when I pass one, so I try to make myself do it.  Especially at the gym with no family members nagging me, I find it’s a great ritual to go ahead and exfoliate from head to toe, deep condition my hair and put on a mud mask in the sauna for a few minutes to really let it set and penetrate, and afterwards a gorgeous smelling body butter from neck to toe.  It never feels like a special enough day to engage in that much self care but I just decided to start doing more self-care so I can be a better mama bear to my brood of girls and boys.  And I swear I am so much lighter on my feet after a good workout and an elaborate self spa treatment in the shower/sauna afterwards.  My default would be a bar of solid shampoo/conditioner combo with me rubbed on my scalp under the running water to just be sure that my head was good and clean, a few pumps of the basic body wash they provide there in the shower for my face, armpits and lady bits, and throw my hair in a clip and my clothes on and run, in and out of the shower room in 3 minutes and on with my day.  But I am forcing myself to take care of myself a bit more, and my 28 ensembles in my closet that I am rotating through also helps because the amount of time I shave off from deciding what to wear goes to doing those other beauty things.

I’ve found that I have found a lot of joy by combining skin and lip products into a container and streamlining the whole process that way. Does anyone do that?  I’ve found that if you have a few lip products that are not ‘just right’ in terms of hue or consistency, and a few extra random balms, you can melt and stir up everything in a pot with the help of a toothpick and microwave, and the resulting tinted balm is always a really handy product to keep in your pocket, makeup bag, in the car, or bathroom shelf to just slather some tinted balm on whenever.  If one shade was too brown, one was too pink, etc, if you mix them up with a few non colored ones, the resulting hue is usually pretty great, and I use it on my cheeks as well.  I have probably gotten rid of over a dozen unloved lip products this way, and already finished one entire pot and am halfway through my second one.  I love using stuff up that is perfectly good but somehow not quite right in the old incarnation, and needs to be rethought.  I did the same thing with mixing my daily spf 50 sunscreen with a bit of foundation and highlighter cream, and the resulting pump bottle is the perfect amount of coverage and spf and light reflecting, and I only have to deal with one product to rub into my face.  I also find it layers better than any of the products could before, if I add a second layer to cover some redness, it does not end up looking overdone.
I could go on and on about the eyeshadows and eyelining products and how much time I spent going through and forcing myself to experiment and after trial and error figuring out which ones would just never do me any favors and which would if I just realized how to apply and combine, and then streamlining the remaining ones into products I’ll use more than once a year.  It feels good to finally get my eye makeup gain on point.  Mascara application has been even more transformative.  I look like I have false lashes on every day because of figuring out how the combination of a heated curler and repeated applications of  mascara that does not clump (& finding one that doesn’t even if you apply multiple coats!!) can achieve results that rival any lash extensions or false lashes, which is in turn making me feel SO THRIFTY because there are so many expensive cosmetic enhancements available at salons that will give you a gorgeous look, but come on, do I want to drop that kind of cash when I could have multiple massages per month at the same price if I just do my lashes myself!  Not to mention lashes are one area in which you dont have to worry about the makeup making you look older so I really focus on it and try to be very light touch everywhere else (but of course you have to avoid clumps like the plague).
Ok enough discussion of my fun with getting super intentional and joy focused on my cosmetics!  Sorry i went on and on.....


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah why not! I can start sharing a snap of my outfits paired with cozy boots if you guys are curious about my style. I loved that chic dress....if I had a job with reason to look professional I would mostly go for awesome dresses like that.  I don’t know if or when my life will ever move into that kind of phase but if it does I think I will finally feel all grown up.  My eldest is 14 and I still don’t feel like a ‘fully fledged’ grownup sometimes, at least when I think about the career hiatus I chose to have 4 kids.  I’m a thirty something who feels like I’m on the same level somehow as the twentysomethings that are mostly in my classes with me.  Hopefully by the time I’m 40 I’m at least not rubbing shoulders with young adults and can feel like I’ve achieved something that would occasionally call for me to don a pair of pumps.
> 
> I’m excited to include how I’ve maximized my cosmetics collection as well if we are doing that!  I felt like I was just having all these products and they would largely just sit there and I would rarely touch anything beyond a bare minimum of products.  Never remember to use this or that, never figure out actually how to do those cosmetics in a way that was doing me favors, etc.... just not caring that much but still somehow loving the idea of the pretty packaging and promises.  I now have really streamlined my stuff in such a way that I have one ‘set’ of makeup on a vanity table for getting fixed up at home, and another complete set (pared down or smaller sizes) in my makeup bag in case I decide to do it later in the day away from home, like at the gym.  I also have put together a nice gym shower/cosmetics container that comes with me in my gym duffel and I force myself to go through a multi step process after my workouts.  It’s so much easier just not to give it much thought, and grab whatever products are handy, leave most of them to get dusty, and skip most of it most days.  Then when I want to do a bit more I’m lost as to which products look good and how to apply.  I’ve konmaried my beauty products down to just the ones that really look lovely and become very systematic about not skipping the joy sparking steps/products even if I have to make myself do it in the morning because I tend to be lazy and figure who’s really noticing anyways.  But it helps my mood and overall energy if I see a fresh best possible me in the mirror when I pass one, so I try to make myself do it.  Especially at the gym with no family members nagging me, I find it’s a great ritual to go ahead and exfoliate from head to toe, deep condition my hair and put on a mud mask in the sauna for a few minutes to really let it set and penetrate, and afterwards a gorgeous smelling body butter from neck to toe.  It never feels like a special enough day to engage in that much self care but I just decided to start doing more self-care so I can be a better mama bear to my brood of girls and boys.  And I swear I am so much lighter on my feet after a good workout and an elaborate self spa treatment in the shower/sauna afterwards.  My default would be a bar of solid shampoo/conditioner combo with me rubbed on my scalp under the running water to just be sure that my head was good and clean, a few pumps of the basic body wash they provide there in the shower for my face, armpits and lady bits, and throw my hair in a clip and my clothes on and run, in and out of the shower room in 3 minutes and on with my day.  But I am forcing myself to take care of myself a bit more, and my 28 ensembles in my closet that I am rotating through also helps because the amount of time I shave off from deciding what to wear goes to doing those other beauty things.
> 
> I’ve found that I have found a lot of joy by combining skin and lip products into a container and streamlining the whole process that way. Does anyone do that?  I’ve found that if you have a few lip products that are not ‘just right’ in terms of hue or consistency, and a few extra random balms, you can melt and stir up everything in a pot with the help of a toothpick and microwave, and the resulting tinted balm is always a really handy product to keep in your pocket, makeup bag, in the car, or bathroom shelf to just slather some tinted balm on whenever.  If one shade was too brown, one was too pink, etc, if you mix them up with a few non colored ones, the resulting hue is usually pretty great, and I use it on my cheeks as well.  I have probably gotten rid of over a dozen unloved lip products this way, and already finished one entire pot and am halfway through my second one.  I love using stuff up that is perfectly good but somehow not quite right in the old incarnation, and needs to be rethought.  I did the same thing with mixing my daily spf 50 sunscreen with a bit of foundation and highlighter cream, and the resulting pump bottle is the perfect amount of coverage and spf and light reflecting, and I only have to deal with one product to rub into my face.  I also find it layers better than any of the products could before, if I add a second layer to cover some redness, it does not end up looking overdone.
> I could go on and on about the eyeshadows and eyelining products and how much time I spent going through and forcing myself to experiment and after trial and error figuring out which ones would just never do me any favors and which would if I just realized how to apply and combine, and then streamlining the remaining ones into products I’ll use more than once a year.  It feels good to finally get my eye makeup gain on point.  Mascara application has been even more transformative.  I look like I have false lashes on every day because of figuring out how the combination of a heated curler and repeated applications of  mascara that does not clump (& finding one that doesn’t even if you apply multiple coats!!) can achieve results that rival any lash extensions or false lashes, which is in turn making me feel SO THRIFTY because there are so many expensive cosmetic enhancements available at salons that will give you a gorgeous look, but come on, do I want to drop that kind of cash when I could have multiple massages per month at the same price if I just do my lashes myself!  Not to mention lashes are one area in which you dont have to worry about the makeup making you look older so I really focus on it and try to be very light touch everywhere else (but of course you have to avoid clumps like the plague).
> Ok enough discussion of my fun with getting super intentional and joy focused on my cosmetics!  Sorry i went on and on.....


This feels like a complete new section of shopping your closet! I don’t think we ever had a conversation about makeup. @girleuro thank you for your post, as yet again you contributed a lot of great ideas and valuable information. Would you be so kind to pm me the name of that company you’re talking about? I’m not using much makeup (foundation, powder, mascara, lipstick), but recently I started to look into contouring, even though I really don’t want to layer on 7 different colors before I even put on any foundation! 
I also never really have mastered the art of the smokey eye and I’m very lucky to have full dark brows and lashes, so there wasn’t really a need to learn. @HopelessBagGirl I think we’re all interested in your miracle mascara! Would you care to share? I love how you made your own of all the things that weren’t perfect before. What a wonderful talent! I also think you’re selling yourself short. Raising 4 kids is no less difficult than running a small country or a company. I have only two and I feel I’d be more qualified to undertake diplomatic negotiations between hostile warlords than some UN delegate. And btw what does grown-up mean anyways? My mom’s 88 (yes she had me very late in her life) and she still makes me wear a hat when it’s cold  . I have a stressful job, lots of people and issues to juggle at times trying to keep somewhat of an overview and quickly make decisions. Everyday when I go to work I get that feeling that I actually have no idea what I’m doing and it’s only a matter of time until everybody will find out. This has been going for 25 years now,  How wonderful that you’re finally learning to take time for yourself. I know I have a great ally in @girleuro when I say you’re the most important person in your family, so you need to treat yourself accordingly.
Please do share more tips and some of your outfits if you care to do so!


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie I agree with girleuro about the dress. It doesn’t need to be that formal. You know I work in media, so we’re all just wearing whatever we want, but looking put together makes others take you more seriously and I feel like it’s easier to make people do what I want when I feel good and look good. I know dresses can be difficult for you,  but this one has a tiny waist and a bit of a stretch, I’ll post a pic once I wear it, maybe it could work for you. And the sleeves will be longer on you (I wish they were a bit longer in me) .


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro A Libra!! When was your birthday? We should have celebrated!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This feels like a complete new section of shopping your closet! I don’t think we ever had a conversation about makeup. @girleuro thank you for your post, as yet again you contributed a lot of great ideas and valuable information. Would you be so kind to pm me the name of that company you’re talking about? I’m not using much makeup (foundation, powder, mascara, lipstick), but recently I started to look into contouring, even though I really don’t want to layer on 7 different colors before I even put on any foundation!
> I also never really have mastered the art of the smokey eye and I’m very lucky to have full dark brows and lashes, so there wasn’t really a need to learn. @HopelessBagGirl I think we’re all interested in your miracle mascara! Would you care to share? I love how you made your own of all the things that weren’t perfect before. What a wonderful talent! I also think you’re selling yourself short. Raising 4 kids is no less difficult than running a small country or a company. I have only two and I feel I’d be more qualified to undertake diplomatic negotiations between hostile warlords than some UN delegate. And btw what does grown-up mean anyways? My mom’s 88 (yes she had me very late in her life) and she still makes me wear a hat when it’s cold  . I have a stressful job, lots of people and issues to juggle at times trying to keep somewhat of an overview and quickly make decisions. Everyday when I go to work I get that feeling that I actually have no idea what I’m doing and it’s only a matter of time until everybody will find out. This has been going for 25 years now,  How wonderful that you’re finally learning to take time for yourself. I know I have a great ally in @girleuro when I say you’re the most important person in your family, so you need to treat yourself accordingly.
> Please do share more tips and some of your outfits if you care to do so!



Aww thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️[emoji257] You are so kind and I am happy to be of help [emoji56] 
Aww You are so lucky Marilyn -dark full eyebrows and lashes,sounds like a dream 
I am way too blond, no eyebrows [emoji15], pale lashes [emoji17] Although I have got done some semi permanent makeup, so now , I do have eyebrows (I still want to get them more brownish, like chestnut) I don't use much makeup either 
My climate is always humid, so if I don't have tan right now , I wear tinted moisturizers . I mix two colors bronze and pale natural, so I get nice sun kissed very light glowing look. Little bit bronzer or pink blush . That's all 
Only when fall comes, I start to wonder 
Even in sunny Florida, I want pale luminous blushed look with fall colors smoky eyes 
So when I saw Chanel fall makeup collection, I melted, and I had to have it . [emoji12] 
@Marilyn, oh I had no idea that your job is so stressful. ..You are not [emoji44] You always confident . I always thought that your job is so much fun
@HopelessBagGirl I agree with @Marilyn , you are great ! 4 kids and you are in school! So yes don't sell yourself short! You are doing amazing job! And believe me, style doesn't change much with years, but more so with confidence , and some what lifestyle I count as a gift to feel that way[emoji12]
So Don't feel bad, and don't expect, that in 40's that you have to feel different 
Believe me, I was feeling very young at your age and now ,in 40's plus plus, it's nothing changed. I still feel the same! 
You are you! You create your own style. It should not matter how anyone else dresses, you should dress the way it makes you happy [emoji4] And if you feel you want to change something outside, so do it! But it doesn't mean that you will feel more grown up[emoji848] What does that mean to be grown up? How one should feel? 
And just because, your lifestyle is about kids, doesn't mean that you can't dress more elegant/dressier   if you choose to![emoji6] no matter what other ppl think or wear ( well i haven't seen your looks yet, so I don't know your style yet... ) [emoji848] 
We are looking forward to see your looks [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro A Libra!! When was your birthday? We should have celebrated!!



Thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️ [emoji56] 
It was September 28th I just didn't feel like celebrating. Just after hurricane, after horrible events in the hospital, and me wanting to be in Europe already, and also I wasn't feeling good , so I just slept all day[emoji17] 
I didn't celebrated this year
Hopefully next year, my hubby is going to bring old tradition,which we had before his sickness, he used to celebrate my birthday all September 
He always made nice surprises [emoji12] every single day for whole month! And then October 2nd our wedding anniversary and October 16th is his birthday 
So always those 2 months were very special to us [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️ [emoji56]
> It was September 28th I just didn't feel like celebrating. Just after hurricane, after horrible events in the hospital, and me wanting to be in Europe already, and also I wasn't feeling good , so I just slept all day[emoji17]
> I didn't celebrated this year
> Hopefully next year, my hubby is going to bring old tradition,which we had before his sickness, he used to celebrate my birthday all September
> He always made nice surprises [emoji12] every single day for whole month! And then October 2nd our wedding anniversary and October 16th is his birthday
> So always those 2 months were very special to us [emoji847]



Happy belated birthday and happy anniversary!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Happy belated birthday and happy anniversary!



Thank you so much Bakeacookie [emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️[emoji257] You are so kind and I am happy to be of help [emoji56]
> Aww You are so lucky Marilyn -dark full eyebrows and lashes,sounds like a dream
> I am way too blond, no eyebrows [emoji15], pale lashes [emoji17] Although I have got done some semi permanent makeup, so now , I do have eyebrows (I still want to get them more brownish, like chestnut) I don't use much makeup either
> My climate is always humid, so if I don't have tan right now , I wear tinted moisturizers . I mix two colors bronze and pale natural, so I get nice sun kissed very light glowing look. Little bit bronzer or pink blush . That's all
> Only when fall comes, I start to wonder
> Even in sunny Florida, I want pale luminous blushed look with fall colors smoky eyes
> So when I saw Chanel fall makeup collection, I melted, and I had to have it . [emoji12]
> @Marilyn, oh I had no idea that your job is so stressful. ..You are not [emoji44] You always confident . I always thought that your job is so much fun
> @HopelessBagGirl I agree with @Marilyn , you are great ! 4 kids and you are in school! So yes don't sell yourself short! You are doing amazing job! And believe me, style doesn't change much with years, but more so with confidence , and some what lifestyle I count as a gift to feel that way[emoji12]
> So Don't feel bad, and don't expect, that in 40's that you have to feel different
> Believe me, I was feeling very young at your age and now ,in 40's plus plus, it's nothing changed. I still feel the same!
> You are you! You create your own style. It should not matter how anyone else dresses, you should dress the way it makes you happy [emoji4] And if you feel you want to change something outside, so do it! But it doesn't mean that you will feel more grown up[emoji848] What does that mean to be grown up? How one should feel?
> And just because, your lifestyle is about kids, doesn't mean that you can't dress more elegant/dressier   if you choose to![emoji6] no matter what other ppl think or wear ( well i haven't seen your looks yet, so I don't know your style yet... ) [emoji848]
> We are looking forward to see your looks [emoji847]



Oh and @Marilyn how amazing your mommy 88 Bless her heart [emoji120]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I heat up my curler with a blow dryer, curl the lashes, do one coat of mascara, let it dry, and then repeat as many times as I need until I feel satisfied.  It really seems to work with this mascara to build up layers without looking clumpy.  Sorry for the low quality pic of my right eye!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay day 1 of share my 28 winter outfits.
This is my fur poncho I bought from ebay maybe seven years ago, in grape, and my Calvin Klein dress I bought a year ago from a consignment shop, and second hand market (local, online) scared Camper boots that are the comfiest EVER!!!!




The pink infinity scarf I made myself from a baby wrap after my kids were past the babywearing stage.  It’s lovely woven silk cotton blend.
Sorry for the low quality mirror selfie, I just wanted to give an idea of how it looked when standing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and the bag, of course I should mention the purse!  Black vachetta, ink black, almost wet looking, Massaccesi midi divina.  Heavy but divine, every time.  Hey, that rhymed.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And I realize the mascara brand is not obvious.  Max Factor Clump Defy etc etc... totally cheap and so much less clumpy than so many others I have tried.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you so much Marilyn [emoji173]️ [emoji56]
> It was September 28th I just didn't feel like celebrating. Just after hurricane, after horrible events in the hospital, and me wanting to be in Europe already, and also I wasn't feeling good , so I just slept all day[emoji17]
> I didn't celebrated this year
> Hopefully next year, my hubby is going to bring old tradition,which we had before his sickness, he used to celebrate my birthday all September
> He always made nice surprises [emoji12] every single day for whole month! And then October 2nd our wedding anniversary and October 16th is his birthday
> So always those 2 months were very special to us [emoji847]


Happy belated birthday then! No matter how old we are, birthdays are special. I do hope you’re going to have a wonderful birthday month next time and that all your birthday wishes for this year will have come true by then.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh and @Marilyn how amazing your mommy 88 Bless her heart [emoji120]


Yeah, isn’t it great? I tell her everyday how lucky I am to still have her. Her body is slowly giving in, she can’t walk except for a few steps, has a pace maker and a lot of broken bones that never healed. But she’s smart and funny and wise and  still the first person I run to, when something goes wrong. Just yesterday I told her, I would love to preserve her heart and her brain....
We’re going to have to go shopping soon, she needs a warm, but very light coat, preferably in a strong  color and some new sweaters. She loves colors and hates to dress in ‘old lady clothes’.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3866227
> View attachment 3866228
> 
> So I heat up my curler with a blow dryer, curl the lashes, do one coat of mascara, let it dry, and then repeat as many times as I need until I feel satisfied.  It really seems to work with this mascara to build up layers without looking clumpy.  Sorry for the low quality pic of my right eye!


Beautiful! I’m always afraid to use lash curlers, I’m so afraid my lashes could break.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay day 1 of share my 28 winter outfits.
> This is my fur poncho I bought from ebay maybe seven years ago, in grape, and my Calvin Klein dress I bought a year ago from a consignment shop, and second hand market (local, online) scared Camper boots that are the comfiest EVER!!!!
> View attachment 3866233
> View attachment 3866234
> View attachment 3866235
> 
> The pink infinity scarf I made myself from a baby wrap after my kids were past the babywearing stage.  It’s lovely woven silk cotton blend.
> Sorry for the low quality mirror selfie, I just wanted to give an idea of how it looked when standing!


Very, very nice! I love how all the colors match. You look warm, yet very stylish! Thanks for sharing your mascara tip and your outfit. And congrats on your first outfit and your rhyming skills.


----------



## Marylin

I bought another pair of shoes!  I’m so into flats right now, my heels kind of bore me a bit, so I couldn’t resist these Karl Lagerfeld vans that were on sale and are so comfortable and fun, I just gave in. This is how I wore them today.


----------



## Pinkie*

Marylin said:


> I bought another pair of shoes!  I’m so into flats right now, my heels kind of bore me a bit, so I couldn’t resist these Karl Lagerfeld vans that were on sale and are so comfortable and fun, I just gave in. This is how I wore them today.
> View attachment 3866491


Cool


----------



## Marylin

Pinkie* said:


> Cool


Thank you!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️[emoji257] You are so kind and I am happy to be of help [emoji56]
> Aww You are so lucky Marilyn -dark full eyebrows and lashes,sounds like a dream
> I am way too blond, no eyebrows [emoji15], pale lashes [emoji17] Although I have got done some semi permanent makeup, so now , I do have eyebrows (I still want to get them more brownish, like chestnut) I don't use much makeup either
> My climate is always humid, so if I don't have tan right now , I wear tinted moisturizers . I mix two colors bronze and pale natural, so I get nice sun kissed very light glowing look. Little bit bronzer or pink blush . That's all
> Only when fall comes, I start to wonder
> Even in sunny Florida, I want pale luminous blushed look with fall colors smoky eyes
> So when I saw Chanel fall makeup collection, I melted, and I had to have it . [emoji12]
> @Marilyn, oh I had no idea that your job is so stressful. ..You are not [emoji44] You always confident . I always thought that your job is so much fun
> @HopelessBagGirl I agree with @Marilyn , you are great ! 4 kids and you are in school! So yes don't sell yourself short! You are doing amazing job! And believe me, style doesn't change much with years, but more so with confidence , and some what lifestyle I count as a gift to feel that way[emoji12]
> So Don't feel bad, and don't expect, that in 40's that you have to feel different
> Believe me, I was feeling very young at your age and now ,in 40's plus plus, it's nothing changed. I still feel the same!
> You are you! You create your own style. It should not matter how anyone else dresses, you should dress the way it makes you happy [emoji4] And if you feel you want to change something outside, so do it! But it doesn't mean that you will feel more grown up[emoji848] What does that mean to be grown up? How one should feel?
> And just because, your lifestyle is about kids, doesn't mean that you can't dress more elegant/dressier   if you choose to![emoji6] no matter what other ppl think or wear ( well i haven't seen your looks yet, so I don't know your style yet... ) [emoji848]
> We are looking forward to see your looks [emoji847]


Looking forward to hear how you like your new eye shadowing! Oh and I’m sorry if I sounded like I was complaining about my job, I really didn’t mean to whine, I love my job, there’s nothing I’d rather do. But you know it’s getting harder and harder in the news business to stay on top of everything while at the same time providing true, believable  and well researched facts to make sure we can’t be accused of distributing ‘fake news’.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marilyn I love the flats.  I gave up any kind of heels more than 2” incline after my last birth and crazy metasalargia in my right foot which makes it really painful.
So here’s a better photo of the results of heated curling and clump defy mascara, several rounds of the technique:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Alright day 2 of my 28 winter looks.  This is another secondhand smorgasbord. Helmet Lang eggplant colored stretch suede leggings, 7 for all mankind cashmere duster, both from ebay, and wolford bodysuit and Frye carmen boots, both from local online secondhand listing.  Everything used!  Except the Massaccesi purse there, in champagne pebbled, just got it last week from Italy (it’s the new Modena style released this month).


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Marilyn I love the flats.  I gave up any kind of heels more than 2” incline after my last birth and crazy metasalargia in my right foot which makes it really painful.
> So here’s a better photo of the results of heated curling and clump defy mascara, several rounds of the technique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866998


Wow! I’m go My to have to try this!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3867014
> View attachment 3867015
> 
> Alright day 2 of my 28 winter looks.  This is another secondhand smorgasbord. Helmet Lang eggplant colored stretch suede leggings, 7 for all mankind cashmere duster, both from ebay, and wolford bodysuit and Frye carmen boots, both from local online secondhand listing.  Everything used!  Except the Massaccesi purse there, in champagne pebbled, just got it last week from Italy (it’s the new Modena style released this month).


Again, like the colors. Great how the cardigan pulls it all together!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thank you! If you try my lash technique, will you post an up close shot of one of your eyes?
I really do consider this on theme, as like I said, spending all this effort using cheap mascara and a cheap lash curler heated up with my blow dryer keeps me from dropping a hundred dollars at the salon on lash perms, or more than that on lash extensions.  I really consider my lashes to be the place I can go a little wilder with the makeup without it making me look like a middle aged clown (is 38 middle aged? My teenager being taller than me sure makes me feel like I’ve passed into another phase!).  I also go a little intense on the brows in terms of getting them filled in with the 3D semi permanent tattoos so they look like they did before Nikki Taylor on Magazine covers in the nineties convinced me to pluck mine to death and ruined them.
Ok back on to wardrobe.....  Day 3 is coming!  I am certain you guys are all waiting to see with bated breath!  Or maybe Marilyn and girleuro will see.  Just kidding, I appreciate that this thread does not move as lightening fast as the Shopping your own bag collection thread because after months of trying to learn everyone and keep up I had to wave the white flag, as it just is overwhelming beyond words, that thing moves so fast.  A slower thread with fewer gals is fine for me, quality vs quantity!  I should be able to manage to learn everyone that way!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay day 1 of share my 28 winter outfits.
> This is my fur poncho I bought from ebay maybe seven years ago, in grape, and my Calvin Klein dress I bought a year ago from a consignment shop, and second hand market (local, online) scared Camper boots that are the comfiest EVER!!!!
> View attachment 3866233
> View attachment 3866234
> View attachment 3866235
> 
> The pink infinity scarf I made myself from a baby wrap after my kids were past the babywearing stage.  It’s lovely woven silk cotton blend.
> Sorry for the low quality mirror selfie, I just wanted to give an idea of how it looked when standing!



Love the colors!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Happy belated birthday then! No matter how old we are, birthdays are special. I do hope you’re going to have a wonderful birthday month next time and that all your birthday wishes for this year will have come true by then.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji173]️[emoji257] I so much appreciate your wishes [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Yeah, isn’t it great? I tell her everyday how lucky I am to still have her. Her body is slowly giving in, she can’t walk except for a few steps, has a pace maker and a lot of broken bones that never healed. But she’s smart and funny and wise and  still the first person I run to, when something goes wrong. Just yesterday I told her, I would love to preserve her heart and her brain....
> We’re going to have to go shopping soon, she needs a warm, but very light coat, preferably in a strong  color and some new sweaters. She loves colors and hates to dress in ‘old lady clothes’.



It's amazing! So happy for you  and your mom[emoji847] 
I imagine that your mommy still very elegant and of course love for shopping never goes away[emoji12] No matter what age , we women are hopeless [emoji13] 
I understand her completely. I bet she still feels young in her heart! So why she would want old lady clothes [emoji15] 
I completely understand and support that . I know I will be feeling the same way at that age. That's why I always say, that not age ages women. Is how they see or feel about themselves! You can be 20 and dress like old lady or even feel that way . [emoji849] [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3866227
> View attachment 3866228
> 
> So I heat up my curler with a blow dryer, curl the lashes, do one coat of mascara, let it dry, and then repeat as many times as I need until I feel satisfied.  It really seems to work with this mascara to build up layers without looking clumpy.  Sorry for the low quality pic of my right eye!



Sounds nice, but definitely not for me. First I would be afraid to get hurt. [emoji849] 
And second I would be afraid to lose last lashes[emoji848] 
My eyes are extremely sensitive and overall I am such an emotional creature as well [emoji15] So crying is easy to me. My eyes always get watery so I don't wear mascara 
Also I never really found natural one that I would really like it. 
And I wear only pure natural makeup, well most of the time, sometimes, like once in a decade like now , and I just purchased Chanel fall makeup. I just loved colors , [emoji13]
But back to mascara 
When I used to wear in the past I wore YSL Volume effect faux 
It gives lashes long and fluffy look and never clumps It's truly gorgeous [emoji7] 
Truly transforms the lashes. [emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Beautiful! I’m always afraid to use lash curlers, I’m so afraid my lashes could break.



I know me too 
I try not to do something on my body that could really damage it doesn't matter or lashes or hair . I don't like to use curling iron either . [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I bought another pair of shoes!  I’m so into flats right now, my heels kind of bore me a bit, so I couldn’t resist these Karl Lagerfeld vans that were on sale and are so comfortable and fun, I just gave in. This is how I wore them today.
> View attachment 3866491



I like the shoes ! Looks comfortable [emoji847] 
And I love your all ensemble. [emoji7]I would just love some color to pop [emoji12] 
I see that you feel winter at this time 
I know. I have times ,that I only want to wear darker colors, well mostly black 
But for some strange reason, the cooler is getting here in South Florida, i am leaning towards light or bright colors [emoji44]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3867014
> View attachment 3867015
> 
> Alright day 2 of my 28 winter looks.  This is another secondhand smorgasbord. Helmet Lang eggplant colored stretch suede leggings, 7 for all mankind cashmere duster, both from ebay, and wolford bodysuit and Frye carmen boots, both from local online secondhand listing.  Everything used!  Except the Massaccesi purse there, in champagne pebbled, just got it last week from Italy (it’s the new Modena style released this month).



Beautiful and comfy ! Love the colors and how you combine them[emoji7] My humble advice 
to add some accessory [emoji56] 
Or long necklace or scarf and hat or a sparkly funny brooch [emoji848][emoji13][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! If you try my lash technique, will you post an up close shot of one of your eyes?
> I really do consider this on theme, as like I said, spending all this effort using cheap mascara and a cheap lash curler heated up with my blow dryer keeps me from dropping a hundred dollars at the salon on lash perms, or more than that on lash extensions.  I really consider my lashes to be the place I can go a little wilder with the makeup without it making me look like a middle aged clown (is 38 middle aged? My teenager being taller than me sure makes me feel like I’ve passed into another phase!).  I also go a little intense on the brows in terms of getting them filled in with the 3D semi permanent tattoos so they look like they did before Nikki Taylor on Magazine covers in the nineties convinced me to pluck mine to death and ruined them.
> Ok back on to wardrobe.....  Day 3 is coming!  I am certain you guys are all waiting to see with bated breath!  Or maybe Marilyn and girleuro will see.  Just kidding, I appreciate that this thread does not move as lightening fast as the Shopping your own bag collection thread because after months of trying to learn everyone and keep up I had to wave the white flag, as it just is overwhelming beyond words, that thing moves so fast.  A slower thread with fewer gals is fine for me, quality vs quantity!  I should be able to manage to learn everyone that way!



Yes this thread moving slow, but it's so much fun here[emoji847][emoji41] 
It does happens quite a few enabling acts too [emoji13][emoji3] 
Like @Marilyn gave us sequins fever [emoji6] 
I enabled @bakeacookie in Chanel jackets fever [emoji855] [emoji3] 
But also we are very honest here, and outspoken [emoji12] No yes yes thread [emoji6] 
So you have permanent makeup on your eyebrows. How you like it? 
I do too but this year , I tried aquarelle shadowing. I like better than 3D hair strokes. I would love to get done in Europe. Hopefully next year. There are some masters there that does an art work. Amazing [emoji7]
Oh no! 38? It's no age . It's teenager[emoji12] 
There is no such thing as age when it comes to women [emoji6] it's how you feel , your confidence, knowing yourself and your style and being happy within yourself.


----------



## girleuro

Ok So my outfit today was color blocked (front off white/ back dark green) kaftan dress Here is the picture I found on Internet not me 
The pictures are not great. You can't see good my gorgeous ear cuffs nor my new makeup [emoji19]My hubby did pictures when it got dark. We had all day, but he was all day on business calls, so I enjoy my time with him but by myself [emoji15] 
It was amazing day. It wasn't hot but i didn't need sweater either . So we spent all day in Mizner Park 
I enjoy my spa day and then I had happy hour bellinis [emoji41] 
So I wore blocked color , which you can't see from the picture kaftan dress by Lanvin and Chanel ear cuffs which hard to see and pearls and pearls ... love accessories [emoji12] Ear cuffs hurt me badly anyone advice how to wear clips or ear cuffs without hurting  [emoji30] 
So I also tried my new Chanel makeup 
I didn't try my eyeshadow yet[emoji19]but I tried lipstick already and face palette. Of course I used only natural organic foundation very pale one little bit mixed with tinted moisturizer in natural glow. Usually I use only tinted moisturizers to get healthy light golden glow. Since I was going for very pale and kind of porcelain look, I used foundation to get little bit more coverage. But again, natural products never too heavy, especially the brand that I use. So I did got the look what I was going for. I absolutely loved it . The retractable brush for concealer was great . Loved that other end has blending side . So yes I loved concealer. Next in palette was highlighting, which gives nice glow . Loved also and when cream blush . It goes well with the brush . Very easy to apply. Now it held for about 4hrs I had to add little bit more blush . It held well through the evening . I loved it . Unfortunately since my husband made a picture in the dark, It's hard to see the look and also my ear cuffs .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can tell you look stunning!

And I have never lost a lash using an eyelash curler! It’s painless!

And I had a scarf and hat on yesterday but you didn’t see.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro You look amazing! We can see your cuffs ok, they’re lovely! Have you considered wearing your hair up with those? I like your lipstick, I think I have the same color as a lipstick and a gloss. The gloss is great, but the lipstick is more tricky. How do you keep it to stay, especially on the inner,more moist part of the lips? Your skin looks beautiful, no sign of sensitive or irritated, you’re doing great!
@HopelessBagGirl I’ll definitely let you know how curling my lashes goes for me and will post a pic. I agree with girleuro that age is what you make of it. I’m going to be 48 on Saturday and I can’t believe it. I might look younger (well, how are you supposed to look anyway), but it’s not the number of candles on the cake but my kids that make me realize how old I am. I kind of like that my boys are getting so tall, my oldest also now is the tallest in the family at the age of 15 and we’re all kind of tall. It’s so cute how he has to bend over to hug me . I haven’t seen him in person since mid August (he’s away for school) and will probably be overwhelmed by his height when he gets back. 
Yes, this thread is not as fast as others. We’re a tighter group of just a few girls, some post more frequently than others, many have been here since the start and we’ve become the closest to being friends that you can become this way, but we do have a lot of followers. I feel lucky to be able to talk about something as mundane as clothes and now make-up and that there’s people who ahh and ohh over new treasures, but also support each other when some of our purchases should rather go back to the store. Also there’s a lot of moral support on other, more personal topics than shopping. We all do try to shop smart and partially to stay within budgets and we keep checking to make sure things don’t get out of hand. I also love that we’re coming from different parts of the world, with different cultural backgrounds, but in the end we all are just girls who want to look pretty and like to go shopping and everyone is welcome to join us.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 3!
Erich Fend wool coat found at thrift store for thirty.
Colorful poncho found at outdoor flea market from lady selling own crocheted ponchos, also for 30
Cream ruffled cashmere shawl, similar price from ebay (lily Pulitzer)
Cream ruffled cuff dkny cashmere sweater (20 bucks off ebay)
Local second hand site found NWOT Italian baldinini boots for 100 (75% off retail)
Jeans are designer and from ebay and I think I paid fifty.... DL something brand, I cant remember!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am starting to realize that only my underwear and tights/hosiery are brand new!  I never realized how much everything I own is second hand, unless someone hand crocheted/knitted it (and in that case it’s almost always my mom), or unless it’s a purse!
But I still need you guys to help me keep it under control.  Massaccesi is having another 20% off sale today and I need to sit it out and not order a bag because if I let myself, I buy a purse every day.....


----------



## bagbonanza

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3867957
> 
> Day 3!
> Erich Fend wool coat found at thrift store for thirty.
> Colorful poncho found at outdoor flea market from lady selling own crocheted ponchos, also for 30
> Cream ruffled cashmere shawl, similar price from ebay (lily Pulitzer)
> Cream ruffled cuff dkny cashmere sweater (20 bucks off ebay)
> Local second hand site found NWOT Italian baldinini boots for 100 (75% off retail)
> Jeans are designer and from ebay and I think I paid fifty.... DL something brand, I cant remember!
> View attachment 3867958
> View attachment 3867959


That's awesome [emoji5]️ I'm a second hand lover also....and most likely designed your coat [emoji3] I work for the brand Erich Fend. Great to see my work appreciated!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pinkie*

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3867957
> 
> Day 3!
> Erich Fend wool coat found at thrift store for thirty.
> Colorful poncho found at outdoor flea market from lady selling own crocheted ponchos, also for 30
> Cream ruffled cashmere shawl, similar price from ebay (lily Pulitzer)
> Cream ruffled cuff dkny cashmere sweater (20 bucks off ebay)
> Local second hand site found NWOT Italian baldinini boots for 100 (75% off retail)
> Jeans are designer and from ebay and I think I paid fifty.... DL something brand, I cant remember!
> View attachment 3867958
> View attachment 3867959


Love your style


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagbonanza said:


> That's awesome [emoji5]️ I'm a second hand lover also....and most likely designed your coat [emoji3] I work for the brand Erich Fend. Great to see my work appreciated!!! [emoji173]️



Ok I’m like a cult follower of yours then!  I am obsessed with this coat.  I love it.  It is the most gorgeous cut piece of outerwear I’ve ever worn.  I feel like a princess in it.  I’ve had so many compliments.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pinkie* said:


> Love your style



I’m a secondhand junkie!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Marylin

bagbonanza said:


> That's awesome [emoji5]️ I'm a second hand lover also....and most likely designed your coat [emoji3] I work for the brand Erich Fend. Great to see my work appreciated!!! [emoji173]️


Wow! We have celebrity on the thread! I was just about to say how much I like the color and material of the coat, would love to see the whole piece.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am starting to realize that only my underwear and tights/hosiery are brand new!  I never realized how much everything I own is second hand, unless someone hand crocheted/knitted it (and in that case it’s almost always my mom), or unless it’s a purse!
> But I still need you guys to help me keep it under control.  Massaccesi is having another 20% off sale today and I need to sit it out and not order a bag because if I let myself, I buy a purse every day.....


Well if someone is shopping as smart as you do and still looks this good I’d say a purse every once in a while is ok. Especially if it’s as pretty as the one you’re wearing today! The color combination is so nice, again, I love the blue tones in this outfit. It’s getting better everyday!


----------



## bagbonanza

Marylin said:


> Wow! We have celebrity on the thread! I was just about to say how much I like the color and material of the coat, would love to see the whole piece.


Oh, you make me blush [emoji3][emoji6] thank you!   We use really nice Italian fabrics with a good amount of cashmere and our styles are pretty timeless and chic.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagbonanza said:


> Oh, you make me blush [emoji3][emoji6] thank you!   We use really nice Italian fabrics with a good amount of cashmere and our styles are pretty timeless and chic.



I have a sewing room and I am tempted to copy the pattern by tracing it over onto paper and seeing if I can recreate this gorgeous jacket in other materials!  Unfortunately, the cost of nice fabric would make that project a crazy risk.  There are Erich Fend wool coats (and down) on the secondhand market locally all the time, so it’s far more economical to just buy the well made ones second hand for a steal.  I’m a bargain girl.  But I do love to sew, I’m just not that good so I don’t trust myself with expensive fabric...


----------



## bagbonanza

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have a sewing room and I am tempted to copy the pattern by tracing it over onto paper and seeing if I can recreate this gorgeous jacket in other materials!  Unfortunately, the cost of nice fabric would make that project a crazy risk.  There are Erich Fend wool coats (and down) on the secondhand market locally all the time, so it’s far more economical to just buy the well made ones second hand for a steal.  I’m a bargain girl.  But I do love to sew, I’m just not that good so I don’t trust myself with expensive fabric...


Yes, I notice them around Vienna 2nd hand stores all the time. I try to go thrifting at least once a month and combine thrift store / 2nd hand designer with handmade bits'n'pieces to create a really unique look ☺️ I started out when I learned how to sew on cheap fabrics and I tossed many things before I trusted myself with the expensive fabrics, so I totally get you! It just takes practice and time...so thrifting high quality 2nd hand is always a great option! ☺️X


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! If you try my lash technique, will you post an up close shot of one of your eyes?
> I really do consider this on theme, as like I said, spending all this effort using cheap mascara and a cheap lash curler heated up with my blow dryer keeps me from dropping a hundred dollars at the salon on lash perms, or more than that on lash extensions.  I really consider my lashes to be the place I can go a little wilder with the makeup without it making me look like a middle aged clown (is 38 middle aged? My teenager being taller than me sure makes me feel like I’ve passed into another phase!).  I also go a little intense on the brows in terms of getting them filled in with the 3D semi permanent tattoos so they look like they did before Nikki Taylor on Magazine covers in the nineties convinced me to pluck mine to death and ruined them.
> Ok back on to wardrobe.....  Day 3 is coming!  I am certain you guys are all waiting to see with bated breath!  Or maybe Marilyn and girleuro will see.  Just kidding, I appreciate that this thread does not move as lightening fast as the Shopping your own bag collection thread because after months of trying to learn everyone and keep up I had to wave the white flag, as it just is overwhelming beyond words, that thing moves so fast.  A slower thread with fewer gals is fine for me, quality vs quantity!  I should be able to manage to learn everyone that way!



I think it’s fantastic you’ve managed to figure out an inexpensive method for your lashes. It shows! You look fab! 

And 38 is not middle aged! Still young, like all the ladies here!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Ok So my outfit today was color blocked (front off white/ back dark green) kaftan dress Here is the picture I found on Internet not me
> The pictures are not great. You can't see good my gorgeous ear cuffs nor my new makeup [emoji19]My hubby did pictures when it got dark. We had all day, but he was all day on business calls, so I enjoy my time with him but by myself [emoji15]
> It was amazing day. It wasn't hot but i didn't need sweater either . So we spent all day in Mizner Park
> I enjoy my spa day and then I had happy hour bellinis [emoji41]
> So I wore blocked color , which you can't see from the picture kaftan dress by Lanvin and Chanel ear cuffs which hard to see and pearls and pearls ... love accessories [emoji12] Ear cuffs hurt me badly anyone advice how to wear clips or ear cuffs without hurting  [emoji30]
> So I also tried my new Chanel makeup
> I didn't try my eyeshadow yet[emoji19]but I tried lipstick already and face palette. Of course I used only natural organic foundation very pale one little bit mixed with tinted moisturizer in natural glow. Usually I use only tinted moisturizers to get healthy light golden glow. Since I was going for very pale and kind of porcelain look, I used foundation to get little bit more coverage. But again, natural products never too heavy, especially the brand that I use. So I did got the look what I was going for. I absolutely loved it . The retractable brush for concealer was great . Loved that other end has blending side . So yes I loved concealer. Next in palette was highlighting, which gives nice glow . Loved also and when cream blush . It goes well with the brush . Very easy to apply. Now it held for about 4hrs I had to add little bit more blush . It held well through the evening . I loved it . Unfortunately since my husband made a picture in the dark, It's hard to see the look and also my ear cuffs .
> View attachment 3867940
> View attachment 3867941
> View attachment 3867942
> View attachment 3867943



You look great! Hopefully next time you wear the ear cuffs you’ll be able to get a better picture of them on.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> So you have permanent makeup on your eyebrows. How you like it?
> I do too but this year , I tried aquarelle shadowing. I like better than 3D hair strokes. .



Forgot to say that I love my brows.  I think they are fantastic and I can not even tell that they are not real because i am used to them and they look so natural.  I mean I had a decent amount already but I wanted them far more strong and shaped and pronounced, as they would have been had I not plucked for years.  It was the best investment ever.  It’s about a hundred euros to go once a year to get them refreshed.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro You look amazing! We can see your cuffs ok, they’re lovely! Have you considered wearing your hair up with those? I like your lipstick, I think I have the same color as a lipstick and a gloss. The gloss is great, but the lipstick is more tricky. How do you keep it to stay, especially on the inner,more moist part of the lips? Your skin looks beautiful, no sign of sensitive or irritated, you’re doing great!
> @HopelessBagGirl I’ll definitely let you know how curling my lashes goes for me and will post a pic. I agree with girleuro that age is what you make of it. I’m going to be 48 on Saturday and I can’t believe it. I might look younger (well, how are you supposed to look anyway), but it’s not the number of candles on the cake but my kids that make me realize how old I am. I kind of like that my boys are getting so tall, my oldest also now is the tallest in the family at the age of 15 and we’re all kind of tall. It’s so cute how he has to bend over to hug me . I haven’t seen him in person since mid August (he’s away for school) and will probably be overwhelmed by his height when he gets back.
> Yes, this thread is not as fast as others. We’re a tighter group of just a few girls, some post more frequently than others, many have been here since the start and we’ve become the closest to being friends that you can become this way, but we do have a lot of followers. I feel lucky to be able to talk about something as mundane as clothes and now make-up and that there’s people who ahh and ohh over new treasures, but also support each other when some of our purchases should rather go back to the store. Also there’s a lot of moral support on other, more personal topics than shopping. We all do try to shop smart and partially to stay within budgets and we keep checking to make sure things don’t get out of hand. I also love that we’re coming from different parts of the world, with different cultural backgrounds, but in the end we all are just girls who want to look pretty and like to go shopping and everyone is welcome to join us.



Thank you Marilyn [emoji4] 
Yes I wanted to wear up, but my hubby insisted that since I have fresh curls, I should wear them down and I did pulled them little bit of my ears and they move also when I walk so it was enough of visibility. [emoji847] 
My lipstick is Chanel from fall collection. The consistency is not as oily/creamy nor too dry , it's quite matte but not dull. It doesn't stick to hair ,etc... and holds well . I think that the consistency of the lipstick allows to stay well . [emoji848] 
I hate to admit, but this lipstick it's great for me. I usually use only natural ones lip butters , that would enhance lip color only and since I don't like them shiny , after I put it, I dry with napkin , so the lips would look naturally reddish [emoji6] 
Oh your big B day is coming up too @Marilyn 
Happy upcoming Birthday Marilyn hugs [emoji847]
I hope you will have a great celebration with your beautiful family[emoji120] [emoji257][emoji173]️ 
So your son is still in US ? I know you missed him. Hope you see him soon [emoji120][emoji847] 
It's so well said @HopelessBagGirl by @Marilyn  We are young as we feel. 
And here we are all young amazing ladies group. We have fun, we advise each other , we encourage each other on any life subjects. Our friendship on this thread goes beyond our wardrobes[emoji12][emoji847][emoji6][emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3867957
> 
> Day 3!
> Erich Fend wool coat found at thrift store for thirty.
> Colorful poncho found at outdoor flea market from lady selling own crocheted ponchos, also for 30
> Cream ruffled cashmere shawl, similar price from ebay (lily Pulitzer)
> Cream ruffled cuff dkny cashmere sweater (20 bucks off ebay)
> Local second hand site found NWOT Italian baldinini boots for 100 (75% off retail)
> Jeans are designer and from ebay and I think I paid fifty.... DL something brand, I cant remember!
> View attachment 3867958
> View attachment 3867959



@HopelessBagGirl you look great ! 
And teal color bag [emoji7] love ! All outfit very colorful , but well put together. Thumbs up [emoji106] [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am starting to realize that only my underwear and tights/hosiery are brand new!  I never realized how much everything I own is second hand, unless someone hand crocheted/knitted it (and in that case it’s almost always my mom), or unless it’s a purse!
> But I still need you guys to help me keep it under control.  Massaccesi is having another 20% off sale today and I need to sit it out and not order a bag because if I let myself, I buy a purse every day.....



Haha I guess you love your bags [emoji13] 
And if you already shopping smart way. I would not use words junkie and outfits/style in the same sentence 
You are smart shopper! You find great deals and able to make them stylish . You make your own style work for you and you should be proud of your ability to pull your outfits together. 
So if you like extra bag, so I agree with @Marilyn, you can splurge [emoji6] 
Especially when you use them a lot, and not just purchasing and put in the closet. We here have all different wants, needs and abilities, and goals so with that being said, don't be so hard on yourself. [emoji6] As long as you can learn and improve your style, your shopping experience, etc... your goals then this thread , is a great help to you! 
In other words, let's take me, what did I learned from this thread 
Ok before I met this amazing ladies, I was kind of buying things without thinking, and then selling and of course loosing money . So this year, I proud to say, that I haven't purchased anything without purpose! Everything I purchase, I absolutely love, don't get bored and developed habit, that even before I purchase , I style that item in many ways . Also I love with some new ideas, like we call here enabling [emoji13] 
All I can say , that when I read this thread, it puts a smile on my face. The ladies here are very honest, and compassionate[emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

bagbonanza said:


> That's awesome [emoji5]️ I'm a second hand lover also....and most likely designed your coat [emoji3] I work for the brand Erich Fend. Great to see my work appreciated!!! [emoji173]️



Wow @bagbonanza what a talent It's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

bagbonanza said:


> Yes, I notice them around Vienna 2nd hand stores all the time. I try to go thrifting at least once a month and combine thrift store / 2nd hand designer with handmade bits'n'pieces to create a really unique look [emoji5] I started out when I learned how to sew on cheap fabrics and I tossed many things before I trusted myself with the expensive fabrics, so I totally get you! It just takes practice and time...so thrifting high quality 2nd hand is always a great option! [emoji5]X



Nah it's not so simple! You are being modest! It's a talent that you have! And you should be very proud of it [emoji41]
I can do very well many things but this one not of them 
Although my hubby, so naive [emoji15], believes since I am libra, and I am very chameleon, I can adapt, re create, like cooking. All I need only to taste, i don't need ingredients, and I can re create the dish and even with healthier ingredients. [emoji12] And I know how to find a deal, design, style , . I sometimes create looks for him also , so he wants me to start design my own clothes [emoji15] What ???!!! [emoji16] that's no way I am not even capable to sew a dress for a doll. When I was in school, we had classes for homemaking, but sewing was the worst for me. I am not good in it. I guess it connects with geometry and painting/drawing. Those classes used to be the hardest on me[emoji30] 
I was and am very good in mathematics, but geometry I am the worst [emoji17][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> You look great! Hopefully next time you wear the ear cuffs you’ll be able to get a better picture of them on.



Thank you so much Bakeacookie [emoji173]️[emoji257] 
I will try . I loved the look but boy those are like clips earrings, which note to myself, never purchase again[emoji30]. It's painful. Actually by the end of the day, and you can see from the picture, that those ear cuffs kind of sideways like ear extension [emoji849] not cute 
It has 2 closures . On bottom wasn't so bad, but on top of the ears, I had to find different places on the ears, to relieve pain [emoji30] So again my question 
Ladies does anyone has remedy how to wear clips earrings pain free????!!!!
Anyone????? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
[emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Forgot to say that I love my brows.  I think they are fantastic and I can not even tell that they are not real because i am used to them and they look so natural.  I mean I had a decent amount already but I wanted them far more strong and shaped and pronounced, as they would have been had I not plucked for years.  It was the best investment ever.  It’s about a hundred euros to go once a year to get them refreshed.



I am glad that you love it . It's nice . I like that yours are quite bold 
I know in Europe, there are so many great artists. It took me awhile to find good one here. Actually,here in South Florida, it's not so popular yet! 
And you know how important that artist would be experienced, have good quality pigments and equipment ...etc...
It took me forever searching internet to find 
I had bad experience with another company. As you know already, that I do love everything natural and organic 
So when I found this artist, that was claiming that was using natural pigments, I thought great eureka! 
But boy she butchered me. I was so swollen. So I realized, that I need to study this subject very well. 
So I researched the best pigments on the market and that specialist was trained by the best , well known artists in the business. So long story short, when I finally, went to her consultation, I knew everything, that even she was like are you sure that you not doing permanent make up yourself?[emoji15] 
I knew pigments, companies who provide, colors, equipment, techniques. I was ready [emoji847] 
And she did quite good job. But I am perfectionist, so it's good for now, but I do want to be done by the best ones 
I can't wait to start traveling again to Europe. Although I love my stylist here . I want to get done by the best ones in their field [emoji6]
Have you ever consider to do other permanent makeup like eyes,etc...? 
You lucky at least you have eyebrows. I don't have them , well they are so pale, so this makeup it's my savior! [emoji847] 
No more standing in a mirror and painting eyebrows for hours 
I love my too . I actually had to get done 3 times, to get close to color or shape that I want . I still would love wider and more chestnut brownish .


----------



## bagbonanza

girleuro said:


> Nah it's not so simple! You are being modest! It's a talent that you have! And you should be very proud of it [emoji41]
> I can do very well many things but this one not of them
> Although my hubby, so naive [emoji15], believes since I am libra, and I am very chameleon, I can adapt, re create, like cooking. All I need only to taste, i don't need ingredients, and I can re create the dish and even with healthier ingredients. [emoji12] And I know how to find a deal, design, style , . I sometimes create looks for him also , so he wants me to start design my own clothes [emoji15] What ???!!! [emoji16] that's no way I am not even capable to sew a dress for a doll. When I was in school, we had classes for homemaking, but sewing was the worst for me. I am not good in it. I guess it connects with geometry and painting/drawing. Those classes used to be the hardest on me[emoji30]
> I was and am very good in mathematics, but geometry I am the worst [emoji17][emoji854]


Thank you, girleuro. Yes, I do have a knack for it. I'm pretty useless when it comes to cooking and baking [emoji23]. So, yes, everyone has special skills and talents. I'm sure glad I was able to incorporate mine into a bread-winning job I love [emoji5]️


----------



## girleuro

So I googled and find out that there are cushions that can be purchased to use with clip earrings or ear cuffs and it should make pain free [emoji847][emoji120] I just purchased once I try I will let you all know if it works, so we would all know how to use clips earrings or ear cuffs  pain free. [emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagbonanza said:


> Thank you, girleuro. Yes, I do have a knack for it. I'm pretty useless when it comes to cooking and baking [emoji23]. So, yes, everyone has special skills and talents. I'm sure glad I was able to incorporate mine into a bread-winning job I love [emoji5]️



I’m so jealous~ I’m still in school hoping for a fulfilling career outside the home one day.... you are an inspiration!  And I will try to show my gorgeous Erich Fend coat in more complete detail one day but it’s hard when no one is taking my photos!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> I
> 
> Have you ever consider to do other permanent makeup like eyes,etc...?
> You lucky at least you have eyebrows. I don't have them , well they are so pale, so this makeup it's my savior! [emoji847]
> No more standing in a mirror and painting eyebrows for hours
> I love my too . I actually had to get done 3 times, to get close to color or shape that I want . I still would love wider and more chestnut brownish .



No no no no other permanent makeup.  It makes me scared.  I got lucky, I just googled it, made an appointment, went, and she was awesome.  I am a customer for life.
Hope you work it out with the clip on earrings!


----------



## bagbonanza

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m so jealous~ I’m still in school hoping for a fulfilling career outside the home one day.... you are an inspiration!  And I will try to show my gorgeous Erich Fend coat in more complete detail one day but it’s hard when no one is taking my photos!


That is very kind of you, and I'm sure you will do well! You seem to be an inspiration to a lot of people with your ability to uncover nice 2nd hand gear and turn it into class A total outfits. That's a talent! My gut feeling says that personal shoppers will be highly in demand within the next couple of years! Given that there is hardly any more service personnel around to help fashion-clueless customers [emoji5]️ [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No no no no other permanent makeup.  It makes me scared.  I got lucky, I just googled it, made an appointment, went, and she was awesome.  I am a customer for life.
> Hope you work it out with the clip on earrings!



Thank you I hope so too. 
Well you were so lucky[emoji106] 
I am not scared at all . Of course if I do , I will do only with very experienced world known specialist [emoji847]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My eyebrows (I don’t think they were fully in the last photo)

I don’t mean that I don’t think it looks nice, I’m just scared about anything sharp so close to my eyes, like with the permanent eyeliner.  

I would love to have a hobby gig as a personal stylist/shopper!  But I’m in grad school right now looking at a career in economics. So, kind of related!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3868691
> 
> My eyebrows (I don’t think they were fully in the last photo)
> 
> I don’t mean that I don’t think it looks nice, I’m just scared about anything sharp so close to my eyes, like with the permanent eyeliner.
> 
> I would love to have a hobby gig as a personal stylist/shopper!  But I’m in grad school right now looking at a career in economics. So, kind of related!



I see I like that they are wide /bold 
I think that it's a fun gig [emoji106]
If you want why don't you go for it! 
I always wanted to be a stylist/personal shopper. And I told myself if I don't get married,I would try to be one , but I did got happily married so I just  do my own  and my hubby styling [emoji3] 
You know my advice to you ,would be 
Is something that I am always asked for, but I don't care much for that , [emoji849] I have way too many responsibilities and jobs [emoji12] , that you should create your styling blog and also post many pictures on social media engines 
Create YouTube channel 
And eventually styling app 
Good luck on your adventures! 
You can do it!!!!!![emoji6][emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh man I do not have time to add anything to my plate right now. 4 kids and grad school is my limit, plus I’ve been adding a major push to try to expand my social network locally, after 5 years of being very passive and staying home with the last two babies.  Now that they are in daycare and I don’t breastfeed, I am planning ladies nights and introducing people to each other and trying to make a really vibrant circle of female friends in my life so I don’t get lonely in a foreign country.  It is a lot of work, but it’s just necessary or I will get depressed.  But yeah, I love to secondhand shop for myself but I will leave it at that, and pursue graduate degrees at the university and see what comes from it....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay Day 4, of my 28 winter looks.  TELL ME IF YOU WANT ME TO STOP, I do not want to clog up this thread and have people rolling their eyes, I just thought it would be fun when someone asked me to show my outfits, and it has been a fun five minute break of my day to document my preplanned/mindless dressing experiment this winter.






Again, everything secondhand including the purse I bought from a fellow TPFer.
Of course my bra & panties are not secondhand!  Hahahahaha
So the bag is a mz wallace small abbey tote in black with red edge dye , 200 so half price because I was the third owner
Stretch velour pants and cardigan from secondhand shop, less than 10 each.  Cashmere ruched shell from ebay for maybe 15, I can’t remember.  The Peter Nygard coat was a twenty dollar ebay find as well.Cole Hana boots with the nike soles. I believe I paid 25 on ebay for them. Or even less.


----------



## minoxa33

I think it is very interesting! For months, I have been trying to read this book - procrastinating on getting rid of procrastination [emoji849] - and this passage and your experiment go well together!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh yes, capsule wardrobes are very practical for those of us with limited time and mental energy in the day!  As a mom of 4 (two toddlers, a tween and a teen) I think I count.  I really am psyched with ‘outsourcing’ my what to wear dilemma to my pre-plan that is all set up and ready to rotate in my closet.  I also get the peace of mind of knowing that I’m actually USING stuff I love, in equal share, so I’m wearing them out at the same, slow rate, rather than getting in a rut with grabbing the same scarf everyday, etc....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m so weak.  I got two more Massaccesis today on the secondhand market.  I now will have 24 purses, not far at ALL from my 28 outfit winter wardrobe.  I think I need to pare both down, so if you guys could veto a few outfits in these 28 that I document here I would appreciate it.  I think 21 would be an even better number and wearing something once every three weeks surely would not feel excessive....


----------



## bakeacookie

I feel it's easier to automate in a more formal work environment. DBF does the grey-blue suits thing as well. I feel it's also easier in suits to have multiples of clothing, easier to be wearing a uniform. 

Trying to figure out how that would translate in a casual work environment. Not sure if I'm putting pressure on myself or over thinking it, but wearing a uniform of casual clothing may come off as boring or even sloppy/stuck in a rut.


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay Day 4, of my 28 winter looks.  TELL ME IF YOU WANT ME TO STOP, I do not want to clog up this thread and have people rolling their eyes, I just thought it would be fun when someone asked me to show my outfits, and it has been a fun five minute break of my day to document my preplanned/mindless dressing experiment this winter.
> View attachment 3868720
> 
> View attachment 3868721
> 
> View attachment 3868722
> 
> Again, everything secondhand including the purse I bought from a fellow TPFer.
> Of course my bra & panties are not secondhand!  Hahahahaha
> So the bag is a mz wallace small abbey tote in black with red edge dye , 200 so half price because I was the third owner
> Stretch velour pants and cardigan from secondhand shop, less than 10 each.  Cashmere ruched shell from ebay for maybe 15, I can’t remember.  The Peter Nygard coat was a twenty dollar ebay find as well.Cole Hana boots with the nike soles. I believe I paid 25 on ebay for them. Or even less.


Don't stop! Love your outfit photos!
It's fantastic how you've managed to source so many secondhand amazing quality items, and can style them very well!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay Day 4, of my 28 winter looks.  TELL ME IF YOU WANT ME TO STOP, I do not want to clog up this thread and have people rolling their eyes, I just thought it would be fun when someone asked me to show my outfits, and it has been a fun five minute break of my day to document my preplanned/mindless dressing experiment this winter.
> View attachment 3868720
> 
> View attachment 3868721
> 
> View attachment 3868722
> 
> Again, everything secondhand including the purse I bought from a fellow TPFer.
> Of course my bra & panties are not secondhand!  Hahahahaha
> So the bag is a mz wallace small abbey tote in black with red edge dye , 200 so half price because I was the third owner
> Stretch velour pants and cardigan from secondhand shop, less than 10 each.  Cashmere ruched shell from ebay for maybe 15, I can’t remember.  The Peter Nygard coat was a twenty dollar ebay find as well.Cole Hana boots with the nike soles. I believe I paid 25 on ebay for them. Or even less.


Do not stop! This is so much fun and again it’s a great outfit. The scarf is especially beautiful! Sorry no veto yet...I love looking at your outfits. It think you’ll be able to make at least 50 out of your first 28, but that’s next level. I agree with @bagbonanza that  being a personal shopper  could very well be a career for you. You’re making me reconsider buying second hand. I actually don’t like wearing something somebody else used before, until now. 
Your brows are beautiful, so are your lashes and eyes. I wouldn’t change a thing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wow, thanks!  Oh I know I could mix and match a zillion outfits out of my closet, but I never get a second peace in my house unless the Little’s are at daycare and the Biggs are at school, so it’s just easier on a daily basis to dress in my morning chaos scene in a preplanned ready to go ensemble!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Plus.... I also want my items to last so I kind of like the idea of only wearing them every some weeks, so that I know I’m not wearing stuff out very quickly at all and can enjoy the pieces for more years and years (I’ve had most of it for years already but would like to have them decades!).


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> I think it is very interesting! For months, I have been trying to read this book - procrastinating on getting rid of procrastination [emoji849] - and this passage and your experiment go well together!
> 
> View attachment 3868744
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868745


Thanks minoxa! I haven’t heard about this book, I think procrastinating isn’t one of my vices, but I like the uniform idea. It’s not a new idea, don’t we all have a few fall back outfits that we know work well and that we reach for when we need to feel good or just don’t have the time to think about what to wear? Many successful people have some kind of uniform, Steve Jobs wore a black shirt and black pants every single day! That’s one extreme. The other end of that idea could be to wear black pants, a t-shirt and a blazer, one of my uniforms. Do you have one?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji4]
> Yes I wanted to wear up, but my hubby insisted that since I have fresh curls, I should wear them down and I did pulled them little bit of my ears and they move also when I walk so it was enough of visibility. [emoji847]
> My lipstick is Chanel from fall collection. The consistency is not as oily/creamy nor too dry , it's quite matte but not dull. It doesn't stick to hair ,etc... and holds well . I think that the consistency of the lipstick allows to stay well . [emoji848]
> I hate to admit, but this lipstick it's great for me. I usually use only natural ones lip butters , that would enhance lip color only and since I don't like them shiny , after I put it, I dry with napkin , so the lips would look naturally reddish [emoji6]
> Oh your big B day is coming up too @Marilyn
> Happy upcoming Birthday Marilyn hugs [emoji847]
> I hope you will have a great celebration with your beautiful family[emoji120] [emoji257][emoji173]️
> So your son is still in US ? I know you missed him. Hope you see him soon [emoji120][emoji847]
> It's so well said @HopelessBagGirl by @Marilyn  We are young as we feel.
> And here we are all young amazing ladies group. We have fun, we advise each other , we encourage each other on any life subjects. Our friendship on this thread goes beyond our wardrobes[emoji12][emoji847][emoji6][emoji173]️[emoji257]


 You’re so right!! We should all meet once a year and recreate the Sex and the City episode when Carrie goes through her closet while her girlfriends judge whether  she should keep an item or not. I wonder if we’d be able to recognize each other just by our outfits! 

Thanks for your thoughts, my boy and husband will be back in December, so not so long now. I still have the little one and we’re having a great time together, so we’re all learning to have fun and make the most out of it and Christmas will be extra special!

Oh and I was about to suggest the earcuff pads. I know there’s something for clips, which helps a bit. But the pressure stays of course, so you could take them to the jewelers and ask them to loosen them just as much as not to totally destroy your poor ears!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks minoxa! I haven’t heard about this book, I think procrastinating isn’t one of my vices, but I like the uniform idea. It’s not a new idea, don’t we all have a few fall back outfits that we know work well and that we reach for when we need to feel good or just don’t have the time to think about what to wear? Many successful people have some kind of uniform, Steve Jobs wore a black shirt and black pants every single day! That’s one extreme. The other end of that idea could be to wear black pants, a t-shirt and a blazer, one of my uniforms. Do you have one?


Maybe we can all help figure out our uniforms? Haha.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bakeacookie said:


> Maybe we can all help figure out our uniforms? Haha.



I think if I had a uniform, it would be stretchy fitted pants, simple shell top, knitted poncho in colors from the ocean, and a scarf around my neck from my mom-made collection.  With fur lined coat and tall comfy flat boots.  
Oh wait, that’s what I’m wearing today!   (And most days in winter) Except I made the scarf.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 5 of my 28 day uniform 
The knitted poncho is of course a steal, 30 euros from an etsy seller in a nearby European country (I want to say a Baltic one?).  Boots are local designer consignment shop purchased for maybe 40 euros, they are Tod’s so probably retail 300-500.  They are so comfy and I Love the gunmetal hardware on the lace up corset sides.
The bodysuit is a white v neck wolford bodysuit from local online auction site and I think I paid 10, they are crazy expensive retail like between 100-200 euros.  I cut up a baby wrap that was made from this gorgeous organic silk cotton woven pink fabric and made the infinity scarf.  
The stretch corduroy leggings I bought new at a store!  But it’s from a discount grocery store and they were 15 euros!  The coat was from a UK ebay seller and I paid 60 euros for real toscana shearling lined hooded deliciousness in dark taupe on the outside.  It is SO WARM and lightweight.
Purse is from Valhalla Brooklyn on Etsy and was 275 new, Karin does great work in NYC, she’s a danish woman incidentally. I love how the lining print matches my poncho. Oh and you cant see my hat but it is wild.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## minoxa33

Marylin said:


> Thanks minoxa! I like the uniform idea. It’s not a new idea, don’t we all have a few fall back outfits that we know work well and that we reach for when we need to feel good or just don’t have the time to think about what to wear? Many successful people have some kind of uniform, Steve Jobs wore a black shirt and black pants every single day! That’s one extreme. The other end of that idea could be to wear black pants, a t-shirt and a blazer, one of my uniforms. Do you have one?



I am working in the art world and have already given a lot of thought to the question of what to wear. When I deliver speeches or do guided tours, people have a lot of time to look at me from head to toe. There are a lot of colleagues who wear all black. I do not, it is just not me. When I was promoted for the first time, I even researched this question... Today, I try to dress very nicely with an eye to quality, colour and fabric. Interesting, but not too flamboyant or with too many prints to not compete with the art. So every morning it takes me quite some time to decide on an outfit and the matching jewellery, bag, shoes. Of course, I do have my favourite / safe / power combinations. I am trying to keep my wardrobe updated, lean and only consisting of items I really do wear and like. Just went through a major autumn purge...


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 5 of my 28 day uniform
> The knitted poncho is of course a steal, 30 euros from an etsy seller in a nearby European country (I want to say a Baltic one?).  Boots are local designer consignment shop purchased for maybe 40 euros, they are Tod’s so probably retail 300-500.  They are so comfy and I Love the gunmetal hardware on the lace up corset sides.
> The bodysuit is a white v neck wolford bodysuit from local online auction site and I think I paid 10, they are crazy expensive retail like between 100-200 euros.  I cut up a baby wrap that was made from this gorgeous organic silk cotton woven pink fabric and made the infinity scarf.
> The stretch corduroy leggings I bought new at a store!  But it’s from a discount grocery store and they were 15 euros!  The coat was from a UK ebay seller and I paid 60 euros for real toscana shearling lined hooded deliciousness in dark taupe on the outside.  It is SO WARM and lightweight.
> Purse is from Valhalla Brooklyn on Etsy and was 275 new, Karin does great work in NYC, she’s a danish woman incidentally. I love how the lining print matches my poncho. Oh and you cant see my hat but it is wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869620
> View attachment 3869621
> View attachment 3869622


I love the color combination here! Very fun!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3869630


This one doesn’t speak to me as much as the others. The shoes are very nice, so is the coat. It looks like a complete match! I think I’m not a fan of the knit, sorry, 
Can’t believe how smartly you shop, amazing!


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> I am working in the art world and have already given a lot of thought to the question of what to wear. When I deliver speeches or do guided tours, people have a lot of time to look at me from head to toe. There are a lot of colleagues who wear all black. I do not, it is just not me. When I was promoted for the first time, I even researched this question... Today, I try to dress very nicely with an eye to quality, colour and fabric. Interesting, but not too flamboyant or with too many prints to not compete with the art. So every morning it takes me quite some time to decide on an outfit and the matching jewellery, bag, shoes. Of course, I do have my favourite / safe / power combinations. I am trying to keep my wardrobe updated, lean and only consisting of items I really do wear and like. Just went through a major autumn purge...


Black is easy. Anybody can wear black. It says so much about you that you go through the effort to look nice and offer a pretty view beside the art you present. It’s some kind of respect for visitors and yourself!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Maybe we can all help figure out our uniforms? Haha.


Not so hard, bake, right? What about a pretty skirt, t-shirt, Ferragamo flats and a bow?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Not so hard, bake, right? What about a pretty skirt, t-shirt, Ferragamo flats and a bow?


Haha, I guess that is my uniform, it just doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Marylin

@HopelessBagGirl I haven’t had time yet to try your mascara technique,but this is how it looks without any curling. Sorry for the terrible picture, it’s late and I’m a bad photographer and pretty tired...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I haven’t had time yet to try your mascara technique,but this is how it looks without any curling. Sorry for the terrible picture, it’s late and I’m a bad photographer and pretty tired...
> View attachment 3870006



You have beautiful eyes so all the trouble with curling maybe is besides the point.  Lovely already!  I look in the mirror and feel like I must curl mine and fluff them as big as possible with multiple coats of mascara.  I think once you get used to it you get addicted.  Like makeup in general I guess, if you wear a certain amount then you feel you look maybe a bit frumpy without it.


----------



## minoxa33

Marylin said:


> Black is easy. Anybody can wear black. It says so much about you that you go through the effort to look nice and offer a pretty view beside the art you present. It’s some kind of respect for visitors and yourself!



Thank you! [emoji4] Needless to say, that I am well-prepared and know my stuff. The outfit gives me confidence and should contribute to the overall performance/experience. People often realise when I wear a colour/print as a nod to the artist/exhibition...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 6



Michael Kors velour leggings 
Dvf silk blouse, both for 10-20 from ebay 
Mom made scarf. Same boots&shoes from day 1


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You have beautiful eyes so all the trouble with curling maybe is besides the point.  Lovely already!  I look in the mirror and feel like I must curl mine and fluff them as big as possible with multiple coats of mascara.  I think once you get used to it you get addicted.  Like makeup in general I guess, if you wear a certain amount then you feel you look maybe a bit frumpy without it.


You’re  flattering me,  but if you’re lashes are so pretty!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 6
> View attachment 3870574
> View attachment 3870575
> 
> Michael Kors velour leggings
> Dvf silk blouse, both for 10-20 from ebay
> Mom made scarf. Same boots&shoes from day 1


Great Mom! It’s nice that you like color, we’re becoming quite a colorful thread!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really am a peacock with my love of jewel tones....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Betabrand dress pants yoga pants in windowpane
Delicious turtleneck short sleeved cashmere tunic, black
cashmere cardigan with silver beadwork

Busy day raking the leaves with the 4 kiddos and husband!


----------



## Marylin

Some of the best things in life are free...
Missoni scarf, prada sandals and tiny Swarovski earrings.
I also got a beautiful leather coat of which I need to take a picture,because I couldn’t find a good one online.
Hubby sent me flowers, we’re going shopping when he’s back..


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3871758
> View attachment 3871759
> 
> Betabrand dress pants yoga pants in windowpane
> Delicious turtleneck short sleeved cashmere tunic, black
> cashmere cardigan with silver beadwork
> 
> Busy day raking the leaves with the 4 kiddos and husband!


Raking leaves in cashmere is the true essence of style!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3871763
> View attachment 3871761
> View attachment 3871762
> 
> Some of the best things in life are free...
> Missoni scarf, prada sandals and tiny Swarovski earrings.
> I also got a beautiful leather coat of which I need to take a picture,because I couldn’t find a good one online.
> Hubby sent me flowers, we’re going shopping when he’s back..
> 
> View attachment 3871780



How sweet!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love those flowers!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 8




My mom crocheted the scarf, the cashmere kimono wrap Tina Turk sweater in rose I bought off ebay for a steal, I can’t remember how much, and the James jeans denim leggings from ebay for something really reasonable under 40 dollars, a couple years ago the last time I was preparing for postpartum stretchy wear!  But they are amazing leggings, so comfy and definitely look like skinny jeans, not leggings. Not functional pockets in the front though.  The best part is the Old Gringo embroidered cognac boots I bought off a local secondhand site for 70 instead of the retail five hundred.
Massaccesi midi angel in deep blue africa purse I got for my birthday from my husband in 2016, just over a year ago and it goes so nicely with denim.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 8
> View attachment 3872319
> View attachment 3872320
> 
> 
> My mom crocheted the scarf, the cashmere kimono wrap Tina Turk sweater in rose I bought off ebay for a steal, I can’t remember how much, and the James jeans denim leggings from ebay for something really reasonable under 40 dollars, a couple years ago the last time I was preparing for postpartum stretchy wear!  But they are amazing leggings, so comfy and definitely look like skinny jeans, not leggings. Not functional pockets in the front though.  The best part is the Old Gringo embroidered cognac boots I bought off a local secondhand site for 70 instead of the retail five hundred.
> Massaccesi midi angel in deep blue africa purse I got for my birthday from my husband in 2016, just over a year ago and it goes so nicely with denim.


Very pretty bag and the shoes are so fun, I’d imagine they’d pull together any outfit!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love those flowers!


So do I. They’re getting prettier every day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 10, missed yesterday. 




Same taupe Frye carmen boots, second hand local online site, matching taupe purse I just receive yesterday from another TPFer who likes to buy sell trade with me!, and thrift store shirt and sweater, both less than 10 or 15 each, and my mom made the scarf.  AG jeans (prima cigarette) from ebay, maybe 40 or 50 dollars, and same Erich Fend coat as before from local thrift store for I believe 30 or thereabouts.


----------



## bakeacookie

AG Prima Cigarette are my favorite jeans! So comfy and they look good too. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bakeacookie said:


> AG Prima Cigarette are my favorite jeans! So comfy and they look good too. [emoji4]



They really are.  I’m on my period so they are perfect!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 10, missed yesterday.
> View attachment 3873909
> View attachment 3873910
> 
> 
> Same taupe Frye carmen boots, second hand local online site, matching taupe purse I just receive yesterday from another TPFer who likes to buy sell trade with me!, and thrift store shirt and sweater, both less than 10 or 15 each, and my mom made the scarf.  AG jeans (prima cigarette) from ebay, maybe 40 or 50 dollars, and same Erich Fend coat as before from local thrift store for I believe 30 or thereabouts.


Beautiful colors! Again, praise for your Mom!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

James jeans yoga jeans and Oscar de la renta oatmeal cashmere cable knit sweater, cashmere scarf, and massaccesi midi divina bag in terra cotta merinos leather. Everything used from ebay for under 60 each (scarf maybe 20), except the bag of course.

Day....11?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So this is my Erich Fend coat from a few feet away.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So Day 12.  Stretch suede leggings from a brand I dont remember but says made in England and they feel so high end.  I got them for under 100, probably under 70, from ebay maybe 6 years ago.  The cashmere ruffled White House black market cardigan also from ebay for a few dozen bucks, and the Pierre Cardin shirt underneath that has floral neckline embroidery that goes perfect with the cardigan is from a local secondhand shop.


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie I found myself thinking of you wearing my new Max Mara dress. The sleeves are quite short on me, which makes my arms look naked. I wear a watch on my left arm anyways, but need to put on a bracelet on the other. I don’t usually wear bracelets to work, because they potentially make a lot of noise when they clunk at the desk or just rattle, which is NOT good when your presenting live on air. So I tried to push it under my sleeve every time I presented and caught myself thinking of you just seconds before I was in air. So instead of concentration on political analysis I had a fashion dilemma moment.  
In the pic I’m not wearing the bracelet yet, but you can tell it looks naked. Max Mara might very well be perfect for you then, since you said you need shorter sleeves so they don’t look too long on you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie I found myself thinking of you wearing my new Max Mara dress. The sleeves are quite short on me, which makes my arms look naked. I wear a watch on my left arm anyways, but need to put on a bracelet on the other. I don’t usually wear bracelets to work, because they potentially make a lot of noise when they clunk at the desk or just rattle, which is NOT good when your presenting live on air. So I tried to push it under my sleeve every time I presented and caught myself thinking of you just seconds before I was in air. So instead of concentration on political analysis I had a fashion dilemma moment.
> In the pic I’m not wearing the bracelet yet, but you can tell it looks naked. Max Mara might very well be perfect for you then, since you said you need shorter sleeves so they don’t look too long on you.
> View attachment 3876783



I LOVE that dress.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Unlucky day 13.  Massive fight with my husband when I asked if he could watch the kids so I could study for 2 hours *after* he had about 4 solo hours in his music studio.  He pulled a huffy reaction and asked if he could then be compensated by more free time tomorrow (like I need to ‘owe him’ for watching his own kids!) and I lost my ever loving $hit.  
Anyhoo, off to mom duty I went, in a DVF wool print dress in brown and turquoise.  Massaccesi penny messenger in octane, and a scarf I bought from a local boutique.   Tod’s chocolate boots and Falke dark brown tights and those tights I actually bought new in a package!  So rare from me. The dress I bought NWOT from ebay maybe 7 years ago and it is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I am going to cut it up and make an infinity scarf out of it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie I found myself thinking of you wearing my new Max Mara dress. The sleeves are quite short on me, which makes my arms look naked. I wear a watch on my left arm anyways, but need to put on a bracelet on the other. I don’t usually wear bracelets to work, because they potentially make a lot of noise when they clunk at the desk or just rattle, which is NOT good when your presenting live on air. So I tried to push it under my sleeve every time I presented and caught myself thinking of you just seconds before I was in air. So instead of concentration on political analysis I had a fashion dilemma moment.
> In the pic I’m not wearing the bracelet yet, but you can tell it looks naked. Max Mara might very well be perfect for you then, since you said you need shorter sleeves so they don’t look too long on you.
> View attachment 3876783



Oh no! The wrong time to have a fashion dilemma! 
I think it looks fine on you! Or are you not used to that length of sleeve? It’s so you do show off your bracelets! 

What about a quiet bracelet, like a leather one? Bangles do get noisy, which is why I like the more snug hinge type bracelets as well. 

I think it’ll the right length on me to be a long sleeve. Altering sleeves is a spendy expense I dislike. 

Off to check Max Mara now!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3876961
> 
> Unlucky day 13.  Massive fight with my husband when I asked if he could watch the kids so I could study for 2 hours *after* he had about 4 solo hours in his music studio.  He pulled a huffy reaction and asked if he could then be compensated by more free time tomorrow (like I need to ‘owe him’ for watching his own kids!) and I lost my ever loving $hit.
> Anyhoo, off to mom duty I went, in a DVF wool print dress in brown and turquoise.  Massaccesi penny messenger in octane, and a scarf I bought from a local boutique.   Tod’s chocolate boots and Falke dark brown tights and those tights I actually bought new in a package!  So rare from me. The dress I bought NWOT from ebay maybe 7 years ago and it is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I am going to cut it up and make an infinity scarf out of it.



Well, at least you look great, even when fighting. 
4 kids is a lot of work and taking care of them is straining,  no matter how much you love them. I only have 2, but I remember not too long ago, when they were littler, how exhausted I was coming home from work after a 12 or 14 hour day to be greeted by two clinging monkeys who’d been waiting  all day to tell me everything that happened in detail, and wanted to play. Now it’s just feeding them, checking their homework, doing laundry,  and trying to get any answers longer than “mhmm” out of those teenagers... I takes a lot to stay sane as a couple and not to think the other isn’t the unreasonable one. 

I like that you recycle your clothes, you’re so inventive. Too bad that dress is done though. I love the colors.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Oh no! The wrong time to have a fashion dilemma!
> I think it looks fine on you! Or are you not used to that length of sleeve? It’s so you do show off your bracelets!
> 
> What about a quiet bracelet, like a leather one? Bangles do get noisy, which is why I like the more snug hinge type bracelets as well.
> 
> I think it’ll the right length on me to be a long sleeve. Altering sleeves is a spendy expense I dislike.
> 
> Off to check Max Mara now!


  Totally do! 
Yeah, I know, the sleeve length should be perfect for bracelets and it’s fine when I’m just in the background. It’s not a big deal, I’ll just keep doing what I do. I’m not a fan of leather bracelets, this dress in particular calls for something simple. Let us know if you find something at Max Mara!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Totally do!
> Yeah, I know, the sleeve length should be perfect for bracelets and it’s fine when I’m just in the background. It’s not a big deal, I’ll just keep doing what I do. I’m not a fan of leather bracelets, this dress in particular calls for something simple. Let us know if you find something at Max Mara!



I’ll let you know! 
I feel the us site is terrible and doesn’t show everything. I need to go in store and look at my options. 

I just need a blouse to go with this one dress specifically, and be versatile enough for the other dresses and skirts. This shouldn’t be hard lol.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Well, at least you look great, even when fighting.
> 4 kids is a lot of work and taking care of them is straining,  no matter how much you love them. I only have 2, but I remember not too long ago, when they were littler, how exhausted I was coming home from work after a 12 or 14 hour day to be greeted by two clinging monkeys who’d been waiting  all day to tell me everything that happened in detail, and wanted to play. Now it’s just feeding them, checking their homework, doing laundry,  and trying to get any answers longer than “mhmm” out of those teenagers... I takes a lot to stay sane as a couple and not to think the other isn’t the unreasonable one.
> 
> I like that you recycle your clothes, you’re so inventive. Too bad that dress is done though. I love the colors.



I love the colors too!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 14 home cooking on father’s day.  And doing laundry.  Water spots on my cashmere cardigan.  Wolford stretch lace top underneath and armani jeans purple velour pants.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m in Mz wallace coco today.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 15, dark stretch skinny jeans, mom crocheted scarf, really soft and thick periwinkle cashmere cable knit sweater.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

16
Novica chenille poncho, Massaccesi dark taupe arianna
Breastfeeding top, FRYE boots 
Cheap pants
Local boutique scarf


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way that belt was bought at a boutique in south Florida about 7 years ago and I have NEVER found an ensemble to wear it with.  Today was it’s first time out of my closet, cinching my flowy poncho close to my hips, and I really enjoyed it.
Yay for shopping your own closet and finding something fun and figuring out a way to use something that was never being used!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 17, etsy vintage cashmere cardigan with beadwork and pretty cream nylon lining.  Cheapy stretch riding leggings I bought locally at my grocery store from a little package for like ten bucks. Wolford bodysuit in bronze with embroidery design, I bought it from online secondhand, locally for maybe 10?  I can’t remember.  And same Cole haan moto boots I’ve mentioned before with gunmetal hardware that are SO comfy (nike soles).  Laurel Dasso / Dalle Mie Mani black cherry expandable tote.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Have I killed this thread ?  No one has posted this week except for me!


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3880345
> 
> View attachment 3880346
> 
> Day 17, etsy vintage cashmere cardigan with beadwork and pretty cream nylon lining.  Cheapy stretch riding leggings I bought locally at my grocery store from a little package for like ten bucks. Wolford bodysuit in bronze with embroidery design, I bought it from online secondhand, locally for maybe 10?  I can’t remember.  And same Cole haan moto boots I’ve mentioned before with gunmetal hardware that are SO comfy (nike soles).  Laurel Dasso / Dalle Mie Mani black cherry expandable tote.



Whoa I missed the detailing on your sweater. That’s awesome!


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Have I killed this thread ?  No one has posted this week except for me!



Don’t worry. This thread is slower. Lol
I know the others get kinda busy. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

DAY 18.
Ebay found kimono wrap top, also from ebay the cashmere shell underneath, and also from ebay Made in Heaven bodycon jeans in black.  My grail bag, Carlos Falchi metallic hobo bag with tassel.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way that belt was bought at a boutique in south Florida about 7 years ago and I have NEVER found an ensemble to wear it with.  Today was it’s first time out of my closet, cinching my flowy poncho close to my hips, and I really enjoyed it.
> Yay for shopping your own closet and finding something fun and figuring out a way to use something that was never being used!


Perfect fit!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3880345
> 
> View attachment 3880346
> 
> Day 17, etsy vintage cashmere cardigan with beadwork and pretty cream nylon lining.  Cheapy stretch riding leggings I bought locally at my grocery store from a little package for like ten bucks. Wolford bodysuit in bronze with embroidery design, I bought it from online secondhand, locally for maybe 10?  I can’t remember.  And same Cole haan moto boots I’ve mentioned before with gunmetal hardware that are SO comfy (nike soles).  Laurel Dasso / Dalle Mie Mani black cherry expandable tote.


Love it! Especially the cardigan!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Have I killed this thread ?  No one has posted this week except for me!


You have not, of course! On the contrary! You’re keeping it alive with a beautiful  outfit everyday. Thank you so much! 
Bake is right if course, we’re slow sometimes, I can I only speak  for myself, but work is piling up and being a single mum right now is taking its toll. Also my mother wasn’t doing well for a few days, so I had to take a lot of care to get everything back into gear. 
Please keep them coming, I’m looking forward to your pictures everyday!


----------



## Marylin

Holiday season is sneaking up on me! I won’t be as busy as last year, I hope, and I don’t need to buy anything, since I’m well stocked after the party marathon last year, but I need a few ideas again. I’m going to be hosting a small, casual party for my coworkers as a reward for their hard work all year. We had a lot of changes and challenges and they were always at my side and never complaining and together we accomplished a lot. 
So there will be food and wine and champagne at my house. What do I wear? I want it to be casual, but also show I made an effort and am happy and delighted people show up and have fun, hopefully. Any ideas?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> You have not, of course! On the contrary! You’re keeping it alive with a beautiful  outfit everyday. Thank you so much!
> Bake is right if course, we’re slow sometimes, I can I only speak  for myself, but work is piling up and being a single mum right now is taking its toll. Also my mother wasn’t doing well for a few days, so I had to take a lot of care to get everything back into gear.
> Please keep them coming, I’m looking forward to your pictures everyday!


Hope your Mom is okay!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Holiday season is sneaking up on me! I won’t be as busy as last year, I hope, and I don’t need to buy anything, since I’m well stocked after the party marathon last year, but I need a few ideas again. I’m going to be hosting a small, casual party for my coworkers as a reward for their hard work all year. We had a lot of changes and challenges and they were always at my side and never complaining and together we accomplished a lot.
> So there will be food and wine and champagne at my house. What do I wear? I want it to be casual, but also show I made an effort and am happy and delighted people show up and have fun, hopefully. Any ideas?



Dresses? Whenever I need to "show effort" somehow a dress always works lol. But also be comfy because you're hosting.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks, Bake, she’s doing much better. She’s 88 after all, it’s ok to be feeling weak every once in a while.
I was thinking dress, too,  but will I be too formal? I don’t really have casual winter dresses, it’s either my work dresses, or the sparkly ones.
Either something like this:


Or this 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Or the sparkly affair I got last year. Might be a bit much.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks, Bake, she’s doing much better. She’s 88 after all, it’s ok to be feeling weak every once in a while.
> I was thinking dress, too,  but will I be too formal? I don’t really have casual winter dresses, it’s either my work dresses, or the sparkly ones.
> Either something like this:
> View attachment 3881809
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881810
> View attachment 3881811
> 
> 
> Or the sparkly affair I got last year. Might be a bit much.
> 
> View attachment 3881819



I like the red dress for a holiday party.


----------



## Marylin

It is nice, I’m just afraid I don’t know which shoes it goes with. I’d have to try out the black lace with opaque tights and boots maybe? Or go with black pants and a black top and ballerina flats. Like Audrey Hepburn, just blond and much less petite...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It is nice, I’m just afraid I don’t know which shoes it goes with. I’d have to try out the black lace with opaque tights and boots maybe? Or go with black pants and a black top and ballerina flats. Like Audrey Hepburn, just blond and much less petite...


What are the shoe options? Anything metallic? 
All black just seems like normal wear to me, haha. 
But if you do all black ala Hepburn, maybe with a festive scarf or some fun jewelry?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Holiday season is sneaking up on me! I won’t be as busy as last year, I hope, and I don’t need to buy anything, since I’m well stocked after the party marathon last year, but I need a few ideas again. I’m going to be hosting a small, casual party for my coworkers as a reward for their hard work all year. We had a lot of changes and challenges and they were always at my side and never complaining and together we accomplished a lot.
> So there will be food and wine and champagne at my house. What do I wear? I want it to be casual, but also show I made an effort and am happy and delighted people show up and have fun, hopefully. Any ideas?



Omg Marilyn I hope your mommy is ok [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]
I had crazy last week , and still in shock so wasn't wanting posting or commenting as yet It was some kind of attack of evil spirits.... [emoji849] All that evening was bazaar. We never experienced like this ... And to all of that ENT acted like never before, moving like in slow motion and I had to force them to take him to the hospital.
But the scariest thing still is that the doctors never found what was the cause... (he was acting crazy, incoherent and lost memory for quite some time) ...
I do know that we are living in major changes era, and the fight between good and evil is at the highest point ...
It's decades and longer battle, but pretty soon(no one knows when) it's going to be better for the humanity.
And this is not an abstractive or positive thoughts , this is reality. I do know that because of course of my genius husband involvement.... 
on a happier note, yes holiday season is sneaking up and I am still not sure if I am going home. Hopefully I will if not , this Christmas is something to remember [emoji854] I refuse to celebrate-no Christmas tree, no baking gingerbread and other my traditional cookies [emoji17] 
Anyways about outfit- It's home but still Christmas, so maybe wrap dress or maxi dress, so you could be able to wear with low comfortable shoes. The dress can be more simple , but then put some extra fancy accessories [emoji12] 
Now you also could wear leggings, but then the blouse has to be extra dressy, maybe with sequins, or silk with lots of accessories (Chanel Style [emoji13])


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks, Bake, she’s doing much better. She’s 88 after all, it’s ok to be feeling weak every once in a while.
> I was thinking dress, too,  but will I be too formal? I don’t really have casual winter dresses, it’s either my work dresses, or the sparkly ones.
> Either something like this:
> View attachment 3881809
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881810
> View attachment 3881811
> 
> 
> Or the sparkly affair I got last year. Might be a bit much.
> 
> View attachment 3881819



I like first dress with very sparkly Chanel brooch or big pearl necklace and you can wear ballet flats or little heel shoes. 
Then I like red dress! Very festive , Christmas appropriate [emoji4] and of course red goes with many colors shoes .
And I do like the last one. No it's not too sparkly, it's Christmas! And it looks very comfortable as well. Or you could wear just a skirt with a blouse 
All options are equally gorgeous [emoji7] 
So choose in what you are going to be the most comfortable, since you are at home[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It is nice, I’m just afraid I don’t know which shoes it goes with. I’d have to try out the black lace with opaque tights and boots maybe? Or go with black pants and a black top and ballerina flats. Like Audrey Hepburn, just blond and much less petite...



Black pants and black fitted top and ballerina flats sounds great . Just accessorize or interesting colorful scarf Aubrey Hepburn style or lots of layers of pearls, necklaces Gabrielle Chanel style [emoji12] 
Speaking about Chanel, have you wore your Gabrielle handbag already ? Picks please [emoji7]
I love the Fall collection that changing colors purple backpack I definitely going to get one, if I still can find it..
I heard that they sold out. [emoji17] I saw on the resale market, but it was over 1 k more than regular price 
I started to notice that so many sellers getting hard to get items and as soon collection comes out they are re selling close to twice, the original cost
It's insane and not fair. I hope Chanel will ban them[emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie I got these for my birthday. 




So yes there are metallic  shoes. But they could be a bit over the top for having mulled wine in front of the fireplace, what do you think?

@girleuro Oh no, poor you and your poor husband! Again! These past two weeks must have been a challenge for many sick people, my mother in law also had to spend a few days in the hospital, thank God my husband and son are still in Michigan to take care of her.
How is your dear husband now? Any better? You know he has a lot on his plate. As lucky as he is to have you, there’s so much going on in his life, his body and mind act up sometimes. So it’s good you haven’t gone home yet to see your parents, everything happens for a reason.

Whatever you do, don’t skip the Christmas decoration! Who cares if you only enjoy them for a short time, but please bake a few cookies and hang up a few garlands, don’t deprive yourself of the most wonderful time of the year! I’ve already  spent hours outside and hung up lights in the backyard and my mothers patio and ours and I’m not done. I want the place to sparkle when my husband and especially my boy are coming home! Can’t wait to see them.

I like all your suggestions regarding the dresses, but I don’t necessarily want to buy anything else. Despite of what it might seem, I don’t have that much sparkle in my closet. Maybe the longer dress really is the best option. Accessories I can do, hopefully my staff won’t get confused about which one’s the tree and which is their host. 

I have not taken out my newest Chanel bag, can you believe it? Need an opportunity, but then, who needs an excuse to wear Chanel...
I haven’t even looked at the new collection, I don’t want to get tempted, also, I feel like I don’t need anything. Strange feeling.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Do you really have a staff, Marilyn? Like, in a manor? Wow you are one fancy lady!


----------



## bakeacookie

@Marylin how about cute flats? Something dressy but cute. 

Basically how would you like your guests to attend? Dress that way lol.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do you really have a staff, Marilyn? Like, in a manor? Wow you are one fancy lady!


Ha! LOL. Wouldn’t that be great! Of course not, I have a cleaning lady and a nanny, but that’s not what I meant. I was talking about my staff at work, my colleagues, coworkers, whatever they’re called in English. Sorry to confuse you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh that’s okay!  It’s still fancy to my ears if you have a staff at work.  You are a big boss lady!  Awesome!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Although I would give a tooth or two to get a cleaning lady, nanny or both!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 19
Cotton marbled sweater bought almost 20 years ago from the Victoria secret catalogue
Purple falke tights, silk scarf hand painted from a teensy shop in Prague.
New to me MM midi selene in plum pebbled 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh and cashmere hoodie from ebay, my favorite blue.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh that’s okay!  It’s still fancy to my ears if you have a staff at work.  You are a big boss lady!  Awesome!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Although I would give a tooth or two to get a cleaning lady, nanny or both!


Sounds more glamorous than it is, I’m afraid. Yes, I do get to make the decisions sometimes, but in the end I often work harder and longer. Without the cleaning lady I’d get mental, she really only cleans the bathrooms, kitchen, windows and floors, and I’ve had the nanny for almost 13 years, she’s become one of my best friends and loves my kids about as much as I do. So I guess I’m really lucky!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 19
> Cotton marbled sweater bought almost 20 years ago from the Victoria secret catalogue
> Purple falke tights, silk scarf hand painted from a teensy shop in Prague.
> New to me MM midi selene in plum pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882388
> 
> Oh and cashmere hoodie from ebay, my favorite blue.


The bag definitely is the star of the outfit, it goes so well with all the other colors!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 21?  I need to double check.

Raspberry cashmere cable knit cardigan, cashmere stripy fuschia/black kimono top underneath, and betabrand dress pants yoga pants.  Cashmere ruffle wrap to keep cozy.  Massaccesi midi soulmate in black merinos.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay now day 21.  Secondhand local auction site print top, ditto on the Wolford short sleeved pink shell underneath (I have a habit with these Wolford shells, they are just so high quality), matching pale nude etsy bag, and same betabrand dress pants yoga pants and black shawl as yesterday.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yesterday DBF’s Mom gifted me an inexpensive jacket from Target because she said it was my style. 

I feel like I just found a loop hole in my ban, but DBFs mother is always so spontaneous. Also why we never take her shopping, she ends up buying things for everyone randomly. But at least they’re nice stuff the receiver can use. [emoji23]

But I had been looking for blouses, and even went to Max Mara. 

I guess I couldn’t do it. I couldn’t buy me a blouse because I didn’t want to break my short clothing ban and there wasn’t one that was worth breaking the ban for. 

Plus the blouses were kinda plain. Like it would work with my dresses but that’s about all I’d wear them with. 

Since I primarily wear skirts, I want the blouse to be versatile across the board. 

So no blouse. 

Someone on my Stylebook thread recommended arm tights which I did buy. Has anyone here tried them? 


So there’s my update on the blouse. I know there were some suggestions and I did try lol.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Arm tights?


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Arm tights?



https://www.spanx.com/tops/arm-tights

Used for layering it seems without bulkiness. 

Hopefully without too much added warmth. Everything I found similar was for warmth.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I see, you have shell dresses and you need a long sleeved layer underneath it, even if your indoor environment is plenty warm in winter.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 22, cotton cardigan and spanx riding leggings, camper knee high black boots and mz wallace river Frankie purse.  The tank top is a boutique designer item I can’t remember the name of that I discovered at a small boutique in southern Florida and then stalked on ebay to get more of them.  The scarf I made myself from a cut up second hand designer store boho embroidered silk dress.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 23, satin top and cashmere embroidered cardigan
Betabrand dress pants yoga pants in textured crepe
Frye carmen boots, hand painted scarf from tiny local boutique in Prague and Valhalla Brooklyn onnishi bag in cement grey


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day24


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

is everyone so excited about next week when my fall/winter wardrobe comes to an end????


----------



## bakeacookie

I’m so envious that you get to wear cold weather stuff. 

It’s going to be high 80s to low 90sF here. On thanksgiving. It’s hot. No cute fall outfits for me.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> is everyone so excited about next week when my fall/winter wardrobe comes to an end????


I'm looking forward to your next rotation. All your outfits have been beautiful and co-ordinated! A very successful experiment. Will you do it again?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I think I will repeat 90% of it.  I think I will take out a few items that I noticed holes in (dvf dress, the cashmere sweater I wore today) and recycle them into hats and scarves.  But besides a few tweaks, I think the cycle of outfits that finish out 2017 will be very much like these that you’ve seen: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Only half a dozen more before I’m out of new outfits to show you guys! By this time next week I will have shown EVERYTHING to ya’ll!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bakeacookie said:


> I’m so envious that you get to wear cold weather stuff.
> 
> It’s going to be high 80s to low 90sF here. On thanksgiving. It’s hot. No cute fall outfits for me.



I would kill for a warm sunny day.  Pitch black at 4pm and below freezing weather with icy conditions for walking.....bah! Not my favorite!
I’m just trying to make the best out of a very difficult situation by wearing cute cozy stuff!


----------



## bakeacookie

It’s pitch black here by 530 but not too cold. I’m hoping it cools down some more, I still have some jackets I need to wear.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3887133
> 
> Day24


Love this one the best so far!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> is everyone so excited about next week when my fall/winter wardrobe comes to an end????


Im already looking forward to the next round!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Yesterday DBF’s Mom gifted me an inexpensive jacket from Target because she said it was my style.
> 
> I feel like I just found a loop hole in my ban, but DBFs mother is always so spontaneous. Also why we never take her shopping, she ends up buying things for everyone randomly. But at least they’re nice stuff the receiver can use. [emoji23]
> 
> But I had been looking for blouses, and even went to Max Mara.
> 
> I guess I couldn’t do it. I couldn’t buy me a blouse because I didn’t want to break my short clothing ban and there wasn’t one that was worth breaking the ban for.
> 
> Plus the blouses were kinda plain. Like it would work with my dresses but that’s about all I’d wear them with.
> 
> Since I primarily wear skirts, I want the blouse to be versatile across the board.
> 
> So no blouse.
> 
> Someone on my Stylebook thread recommended arm tights which I did buy. Has anyone here tried them?
> 
> 
> So there’s my update on the blouse. I know there were some suggestions and I did try lol.


Not a fan of arm tights, tbh. My arms are disgusting so I just don’t wear sleeveless tops. Please let us know how your feel wearing them and if they’re actually comfortable.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Not a fan of arm tights, tbh. My arms are disgusting so I just don’t wear sleeveless tops. Please let us know how your feel wearing them and if they’re actually comfortable.



I’ll let you know as soon as I get them. I’m not sure about them either but I already have the dress so I just need a means to cover my arms.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Outside in the snow with my deep blue africa midi angel, with my huge and unpretty black puffer....and blue furry hat!  It’s a real snowstorm:







Here I am inside without the puffer.




I took off the poncho to show the shirt that I have sewn myself.


----------



## bakeacookie

The arm tights are a great idea. Sleeves with no bulkiness in the torso area. 


But it’s much too hot! So back to the drawing board for me, and these go back to Bloomies.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 26?  Not sure. Massaccesi Arianna in dark taupe vachetta.  Dark brown wooly blazer and skirt picked up from thrift store, my mom made the green wool scarf.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3888079
> 
> 
> Outside in the snow with my deep blue africa midi angel, with my huge and unpretty black puffer....and blue furry hat!  It’s a real snowstorm:
> 
> View attachment 3888080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888084
> 
> 
> Here I am inside without the puffer.
> 
> View attachment 3888085
> 
> 
> I took off the poncho to show the shirt that I have sewn myself.


Love the hat and the colors!


----------



## Marylin

Ok I gave in. I really didn’t intend to, but I bought another sparkly dress (no sequins, though). It was too cheap to pass up and I think it might work well with black opaque tights and either the metallic sandals or black booties. Irl the color is not as brownish dark as in the picture and it’s really light and comfy.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Ok I gave in. I really didn’t intend to, but I bought another sparkly dress (no sequins, though). It was too cheap to pass up and I think it might work well with black opaque tights and either the metallic sandals or black booties. Irl the color is not as brownish dark as in the picture and it’s really light and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3889037



I like this! This would be really fun for the party with your colleagues!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ooooh sparkles.....~!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 27
My new-to-me MM aura in dark chocolate merinos and dark gunmetal hardware, my first in this style and I really love how it is small but holds my ipad + essentials.  My favorite DVF green python print wrap shirt and diesel skinzee jeans with my fave tod’s boots and beloved thrift store find Erich Fend terra cotta wool coat.  My mom made the gorgeous emerald colorway wool scarf keeping me so cozy up around my neck and décolleté.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 28 with no bag because I haven’t changed out of yesterday’s bag nor put on shoes and left the house and it’s already dark so I think it’s just a Sunday at home with no coordinating bag!




Thrift store found tunic, crepe dress pant yoga pants from betabrand, and ebay found black cashmere tunic with silver sequin details. I’m such a creature of habit!  Stretchy pants, tunic, cashmere cardigan.  I barely wear anything else.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sorry I’m not done yet, even though I said it was 28 days.  I have just 2-3 more that made its way into the rotation because day 1 dress was donated and day 20 dress had holes and got recycled, and I missed one day, so I have a few more to go before I’m starting from the beginning and doing purely repeated looks that you’ve all seen already.  But I’m almost done!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 29, autumn colorway striped wrap shirt, taupe suede stretch leggings, cognac boots, terra cotta merinos bag (massaccesi midi divina) and dark taupe shearling hooded coat with mom made knitted scarf.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 30


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay I have 5 more which will land me at 29 total.  I know that’s different than 36 days here on this thread but that’s because of some. Additions, removals, retweaks, etc.  I think 29 is good so even if I don’t change the order the outfits won’t fall on the same days of the week each month.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 31, sweater dress and cardigan


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Do you think the teal bag and teal stripe on dress and aqua cardigan is just too much of the color ?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3889363
> 
> Day 27
> My new-to-me MM aura in dark chocolate merinos and dark gunmetal hardware, my first in this style and I really love how it is small but holds my ipad + essentials.  My favorite DVF green python print wrap shirt and diesel skinzee jeans with my fave tod’s boots and beloved thrift store find Erich Fend terra cotta wool coat.  My mom made the gorgeous emerald colorway wool scarf keeping me so cozy up around my neck and décolleté.


Nice  that you can wear it cross body! And again, love the colors!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3892435
> 
> Do you think the teal bag and teal stripe on dress and aqua cardigan is just too much of the color ?


Not at all! The colors go well together, the buttons on the cardi match the dress and the bag matches the stripe. Perfect!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rugged boots to deal with slush .
Day 32


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

With my new to me secondhand coat I bought this week.  LOVE this camel wool/cashmere/angora coat!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3891436
> 
> Day 30


Oh, missed this one last time I looked. Love it!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894031
> 
> With my new to me secondhand coat I bought this week.  LOVE this camel wool/cashmere/angora coat!


Great bag! And coat of course.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 33, plum pebbled midi selene zip (massaccesi brand) bag with matching cashmere kimono wrap sweater and a dusty rose Wolford top underneath, a wild boho scarf I bought at a boutique an eternity ago and just love to have fun with, and my new secondhand coat of course.  Diesel jeans still, I am sticking with these for now and have been for most of shark week (so comfy) and throwing them in the wash later today.
UGG waterproof Adirondack II boots because the streets are still nasty and they make my feet happiest.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 34, Calvin Klein cotton sweater dress and Massaccesi midi selene in chocolate verona


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Actually the dress was maxmara.  I thought it was Calvin Klein but was mistaken as I saw when I took it of this evening!


----------



## Marylin

Was about to say I like the dress.


----------



## Marylin

Last night’s outfit. Worked well for entertaining and celebrating.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Last night’s outfit. Worked well for entertaining and celebrating.
> View attachment 3897059



OOooh pretty sparkles!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 35
A fuschia cotton embroidered blazer I bought in Paris years ago in a boutique, and a white Wolford v neck underneath, jeans, coat, and new Cathy Roels purse in dusty pink.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And that’s it, I’m done. Done done done!  YOu guys have seen all my outfits!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

(Oh wait I did miss a day and I never showed it, so maybe I’ll take a pic next time around in rotation and share it.)


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Last night’s outfit. Worked well for entertaining and celebrating.
> View attachment 3897059



I love your earrings!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Last night’s outfit. Worked well for entertaining and celebrating.
> View attachment 3897059



Love your outfit. Very well put together and those sexy stockings [emoji7] 
My hubby always call me a teenager if my dress/skirt above or around knees and actually have to fight to keep it[emoji17] And you know that I don’t dress as a teenager. I like balancing sexy and elegant .
I see you do wear above knee dresses I hope your hubby is not as ignorant when it comes to sexy dresses [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

girleuro said:


> Love your outfit. Very well put together and those sexy stockings [emoji7]
> My hubby always call me a teenager if my dress/skirt above or around knees and actually have to fight to keep it[emoji17] And you know that I don’t dress as a teenager. I like balancing sexy and elegant .
> I see you do wear above knee dresses I hope your hubby is not as ignorant when to comes to sexy dresses [emoji120][emoji56]



That's too bad.


----------



## girleuro

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> That's too bad.



I know those overprotective husbands [emoji15][emoji849][emoji854][emoji19]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mine does not have a jealous/overprotective bone in his body.  He’s sooooooo set with his self-esteem that it just would not cross his mind.  But not in an arrogant way, it’s a really healthy self-esteem.  A self-esteem I would kill for!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Mine does not have a jealous/overprotective bone in his body.  He’s sooooooo set with his self-esteem that it just would not cross his mind.  But not in an arrogant way, it’s a really healthy self-esteem.  A self-esteem I would kill for!



Good for you[emoji4] It’s sometimes so annoying to argue with him [emoji19] , especially that I do know style and do not cross the line of being too provocative. But being tall and hour glass figure, I always bring attention, no matter what I am wearing 
And in the past when he was standing besides me, he didn’t mind so much...
He does have high self-esteem too (we both do) [emoji12]very  high or better word would be very confident, always was of course with his athletic physique 6’5 , even now when he is in wheelchair, he still has that it factor. It’s not really that, it’s that he looks at the world in different way than most of us, because of his background of being bodyguard , etc... 
Also I guess that he can not stand 6’5 besides me to protect me I guess that’s play role too right now[emoji848]
I don’t know. All I know that we are going to argue, because earlier this year I purchased OTK Stuart Weitzman boots and going to purchase above the knee dresses . I like when the dress/skirt ends just at the top of the boot or little bit over the boot . So we will see [emoji849][emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And that’s it, I’m done. Done done done!  YOu guys have seen all my outfits!


You have a very well defined wardrobe now! I think apart from the choices that seemed obvious to you it would be easy to come up with a lot more combinations. I love that there’s always color and something  special, like sparkles or embroidery or a pretty pattern. And your bags of course are the highlight of every outfit.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Love your outfit. Very well put together and those sexy stockings [emoji7]
> My hubby always call me a teenager if my dress/skirt above or around knees and actually have to fight to keep it[emoji17] And you know that I don’t dress as a teenager. I like balancing sexy and elegant .
> I see you do wear above knee dresses I hope your hubby is not as ignorant when it comes to sexy dresses [emoji120][emoji56]


Haha, my husband actually only came home yesterday, so he wasn’t even here to criticize.  But he saw me on FaceTime before the party. My knees are ugly, so there’s no need to protect me, other than from myself. The dress comes up to maybe three inches above my knees and I wore nude spanxs  underneath the net hosiery. So it looked ok I guess. The dress is also a bit looser on me than the picture suggests, so not too sexy. 
I do understand your hubby a bit. He wants to keep pretty to himself. Who can blame him? I’m actually much more conservative than my husband, he would pick everything I wear one size smaller....


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I love your earrings!


Thanks bake! I couldn’t resist, even though there’s little use apart from parties and other evenings out. My son and hubby laughed their heads of the first time I wore them, even my gay best friend didn’t like them, so I was about to return them, until my ever so stylish and fashionable mother told me to keep them and wear them like a queen. I’ve had them on a few times and always got compliments. So I guess I’ll listen to my mom more often.


----------



## Marylin

I actually have four more events coming up this week. Things are piling up again. One is the annual charity ball, which is going to be easy. Evening gown, WOC, that’s it. Then there’s another get-together with coworkers from a different department than the one I had over Saturday, so I might even get away with wearing something similar. Or the black lace dress this time?
The Christmas market get-togethers that are planned for work and with old friends will require very warm shoes and a fur hooded parka. Maybe long underwear...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Haha, my husband actually only came home yesterday, so he wasn’t even here to criticize.  But he saw me on FaceTime before the party. My knees are ugly, so there’s no need to protect me, other than from myself. The dress comes up to maybe three inches above my knees and I wore nude spanxs  underneath the net hosiery. So it looked ok I guess. The dress is also a bit looser on me than the picture suggests, so not too sexy.
> I do understand your hubby a bit. He wants to keep pretty to himself. Who can blame him? I’m actually much more conservative than my husband, he would pick everything I wear one size smaller....



Stop it @Marilyn you are beautiful so does your knees I know that outfit looked smashing on you [emoji126]
Wow how wonderful he is finally home [emoji120] [emoji847] So finally you guys can shop [emoji6]and enjoy those beautiful Christmas holidays [emoji268]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I actually have four more events coming up this week. Things are piling up again. One is the annual charity ball, which is going to be easy. Evening gown, WOC, that’s it. Then there’s another get-together with coworkers from a different department than the one I had over Saturday, so I might even get away with wearing something similar. Or the black lace dress this time?
> The Christmas market get-togethers that are planned for work and with old friends will require very warm shoes and a fur hooded parka. Maybe long underwear...



Sounds great Sparkly sparkly [emoji146] 
Your week sounds amazing,definitely more excitement than mine [emoji19]
I am actually was under the weather since we came back from the hospital and my back acting up again, so I have been sleeping on a heating pad[emoji56]and now we actually on the way to my husband ‘s dr office we have some small medical emergency to fix ,nothing major, but needs to be done and I could not do it, for my husband ‘s disappointment. He always thinks that I can do anything, but not this time[emoji30] it took me an hour to explain him that it’s not fixable and need to change, so I am without any sleep [emoji30][emoji17]
Hope it will not take all day.... 
oh well still waiting on my Christmas miracle [emoji319] 
Or I am canceling this year[emoji849]
Enjoy your time for both of us [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks bake! I couldn’t resist, even though there’s little use apart from parties and other evenings out. My son and hubby laughed their heads of the first time I wore them, even my gay best friend didn’t like them, so I was about to return them, until my ever so stylish and fashionable mother told me to keep them and wear them like a queen. I’ve had them on a few times and always got compliments. So I guess I’ll listen to my mom more often.



They are beautiful! Good that you listen to your mom. Mothers know best[emoji6][emoji173]️[emoji257] Bless her heart! I hope she is well and ready to enjoy holidays as a stylish lady as she is [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> You have a very well defined wardrobe now! I think apart from the choices that seemed obvious to you it would be easy to come up with a lot more combinations. I love that there’s always color and something  special, like sparkles or embroidery or a pretty pattern. And your bags of course are the highlight of every outfit.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Sounds great Sparkly sparkly [emoji146]
> Your week sounds amazing,definitely more excitement than mine [emoji19]
> I am actually was under the weather since we came back from the hospital and my back acting up again, so I have been sleeping on a heating pad[emoji56]and now we actually on the way to my husband ‘s dr office we have some small medical emergency to fix ,nothing major, but needs to be done and I could not do it, for my husband ‘s disappointment. He always thinks that I can do anything, but not this time[emoji30] it took me an hour to explain him that it’s not fixable and need to change, so I am without any sleep [emoji30][emoji17]
> Hope it will not take all day....
> oh well still waiting on my Christmas miracle [emoji319]
> Or I am canceling this year[emoji849]
> Enjoy your time for both of us [emoji120][emoji56]


Oh my, you don’t get a break, do you! It’s kind of nice that your husband trusts you so much, but of course you can’t and shouldn’t do everything! I’m so sorry, you’re under so much pressure.  
Don’t cancel Christmas, it will happen anyways and it will be fantastic! 
I’m glad the other part of the family is back safe - even though they’re both sick a bit. Need extra care...
Once I’ve dealt with the laundry explosion and tidied away everything, and once they’re all up and going again, we’ll be able to spend time together.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> They are beautiful! Good that you listen to your mom. Mothers know best[emoji6][emoji173]️[emoji257] Bless her heart! I hope she is well and ready to enjoy holidays as a stylish lady as she is [emoji120][emoji56]


I’ll let her know you said this. She’s too cute today, sporting a couple strands of pearls, a twinset and velvet like pants in honor of the occasion that her grandson is back. She even had the hairdresser over to get her hair done!


----------



## bakeacookie

@girleuro, don’t cancel Christmas, even if you can’t go all out! There’s still so much to still enjoy. Hope you feel better soon!

@Marylin I’m sure you looked great! And how exciting for all your events!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh my, you don’t get a break, do you! It’s kind of nice that your husband trusts you so much, but of course you can’t and shouldn’t do everything! I’m so sorry, you’re under so much pressure.
> Don’t cancel Christmas, it will happen anyways and it will be fantastic!
> I’m glad the other part of the family is back safe - even though they’re both sick a bit. Need extra care...
> Once I’ve dealt with the laundry explosion and tidied away everything, and once they’re all up and going again, we’ll be able to spend time together.



Yes I know I guess devil try to get the best of me before the victory.
My hubby always says, that all these things happening because we are so close to success. So the devil is mad . It’s spiritual war.... 
Haha [emoji23] you know when I told my hubby that I am canceling Christmas [emoji319] he was ok with it, until I told him no ginger bread cookies and other delicacies [emoji13]
He knows that I love Christmas , but it’s 4th today of December and my Christmas tree is not up yet . I am not in the mood. You know that I wanted to be with my Mom home. So I am very sad [emoji20] 
Oh well I am still hoping maybe for New Year, but I think with my new back pains(not as intense pain and I can walk, but still annoying and definitely can’t travel with it[emoji15]) 
So i might have to wait anyway [emoji30] 
Oh that’s no fun for your men , but I know that you will make them well very soon so you can all enjoy Christmas holidays . [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yes I know I guess devil try to get the best of me before the victory.
> My hubby always says, that all these things happening because we are so close to success. So the devil is mad . It’s spiritual war....
> Haha [emoji23] you know when I told my hubby that I am canceling Christmas [emoji319] he was ok with it, until I told him no ginger bread cookies and other delicacies [emoji13]
> He knows that I love Christmas , but it’s 4th today of December and my Christmas tree is not up yet . I am not in the mood. You know that I wanted to be with my Mom home. So I am very sad [emoji20]
> Oh well I am still hoping maybe for New Year, but I think with my new back pains(not as intense pain and I can walk, but still annoying and definitely can’t travel with it[emoji15])
> So i might have to wait anyway [emoji30]
> Oh that’s no fun for your men , but I know that you will make them well very soon so you can all enjoy Christmas holidays . [emoji120][emoji56]


Your husband is a smart man. It’s not the devil though, it’s the universe, or more the universe’s energy. There always has to be balance. So these hiccups have to happen to be balanced out. And if the scale needs to go up on one side a lot it has to be down low on the other. Don’t despair, everything will be working out. See how smartly things are turning out? You’re just bad enough not to travel, so there must be a reason, why you have to stay. And what if you don’t  get your Christmas tree up? Do something different, decorate differently, there surely are ways to get you into the spirit and make this time special. I’m not a very spiritual person, but I’ve been told I connect to powers out of my control and I think this Christmas for you might have to be remembered not for the tree but for something else. So listen to what the universe is telling you!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’ll let her know you said this. She’s too cute today, sporting a couple strands of pearls, a twinset and velvet like pants in honor of the occasion that her grandson is back. She even had the hairdresser over to get her hair done!



Aww that’s too cute [emoji56] 
Pearls [emoji7] I love when ladies wear pearl strands especially at a beautiful solid age . It’s such an elegance 
And with velvet look awww[emoji4] 
And for occasion of her grandson That’s so sweet I know he does appreciate that
It’s truly inspiring . I just hope at that beautiful age , we still care to look as elegant  as your Mommy [emoji120][emoji56][emoji173]️[emoji257][emoji146][emoji41]


----------



## Marylin

What do you guys think about this for an office Christmas party? Too casual?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww that’s too cute [emoji56]
> Pearls [emoji7] I love when ladies wear pearl strands especially at a beautiful solid age . It’s such an elegance
> And with velvet look awww[emoji4]
> And for occasion of her grandson That’s so sweet I know he does appreciate that
> It’s truly inspiring . I just hope at that beautiful age , we still care to look as elegant  as your Mommy [emoji120][emoji56][emoji173]️[emoji257][emoji146][emoji41]


I’m grateful she does. I believe that the fact that she’s still caring about her appearances means I’ll still have her for a while. She’s already starting to plan her ninetieth birthday in 2019!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Your husband is a smart man. It’s not the devil though, it’s the universe, or more the universe’s energy. There always has to be balance. So these hiccups have to happen to be balanced out. And if the scale needs to go up on one side a lot it has to be down low on the other. Don’t despair, everything will be working out. See how smartly things are turning out? You’re just bad enough not to travel, so there must be a reason, why you have to stay. And what if you don’t  get your Christmas tree up? Do something different, decorate differently, there surely are ways to get you into the spirit and make this time special. I’m not a very spiritual person, but I’ve been told I connect to powers out of my control and I think this Christmas for you might have to be remembered not for the tree but for something else. So listen to what the universe is telling you!



Aww thank you Marilyn for your wise words [emoji120][emoji56] I do appreciate and I will think about it. [emoji257]
I


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m grateful she does. I believe that the fact that she’s still caring about her appearances means I’ll still have her for a while. She’s already starting to plan her ninetieth birthday in 2019!



Yes you will! [emoji120]Wow what a beautiful age! And she truly enjoys it! That’s a truly big celebration ! Enjoy that precious time with your Mom [emoji120][emoji56][emoji257][emoji319]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What do you guys think about this for an office Christmas party? Too casual?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898466



Sparkly boots[emoji847] love it !
It depends what dress code is the party?
Is the dress like silk or Taffeta fabric?
From the picture, I think that the dress belt and the sparkly boots would be dressy enough. Now I am not so sure about the cardigan it could dress down the look [emoji848]hmm


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What do you guys think about this for an office Christmas party? Too casual?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898466



Uh the boots are not sparkly. They embroidered. Love it [emoji7] 
I don’t know why I thought that they are sparkly, maybe because I am kind of obsessing of finding sparkly boots [emoji12] 
That make sense [emoji848]the belt is the star of the outfit Love it Still not sure about cardigan
On other thought maybe it’s too simple. 
It’s Christmas, it’s practically only one time of the year that you can dress up as bold as you want![emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> @girleuro, don’t cancel Christmas, even if you can’t go all out! There’s still so much to still enjoy. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @Marylin I’m sure you looked great! And how exciting for all your events!



Thank you Bake[emoji173]️[emoji257] I hope so too[emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> What do you guys think about this for an office Christmas party? Too casual?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898466



I like it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Beautiful outfit, Marilyn


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Sparkly boots[emoji847] love it !
> It depends what dress code is the party?
> Is the dress like silk or Taffeta fabric?
> From the picture, I think that the dress belt and the sparkly boots would be dressy enough. Now I am not so sure about the cardigan it could dress down the look [emoji848]hmm





girleuro said:


> Uh the boots are not sparkly. They embroidered. Love it [emoji7]
> I don’t know why I thought that they are sparkly, maybe because I am kind of obsessing of finding sparkly boots [emoji12]
> That make sense [emoji848]the belt is the star of the outfit Love it Still not sure about cardigan
> On other thought maybe it’s too simple.
> It’s Christmas, it’s practically only one time of the year that you can dress up as bold as you want![emoji12]



There really is no dress code and it’s right after work, so while I usually change there are people who just wear what they had on all day and don’t care. Don’t know right now what the dress is made of,  it is very thin and silkyish, I could go with  black heels to make the look more festive and a black cardigan?




bakeacookie said:


> I like it!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Beautiful outfit, Marilyn



Thanks girls!


----------



## Marylin

More festive?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> More festive?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899776



I like it But if it’s after work you can go either way , just wear what makes you feel the best . [emoji847][emoji257] And I guess I am going be bias here I love pink . It’s just at this time I want everything light pink(blush) [emoji12] But probably the most festive would be black , but not feeling black too much at this time of the year[emoji849] So no big push from me [emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> More festive?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899776



You can’t go wrong with either jacket but definitely some fun jewelry! Like those earrings!


----------



## bakeacookie

Work wants to do ugly Christmas sweater Friday, and even though it’s only $25 for a sweater I am cringing at spending the money for something that’ll be worn for 8 hours then given away. I literally do not even like the material they’re made of, it’ll be a miracle I don’t overheat in them during those 8 hours. 

Should I get one? Or just skip this work thing?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Work wants to do ugly Christmas sweater Friday, and even though it’s only $25 for a sweater I am cringing at spending the money for something that’ll be worn for 8 hours then given away. I literally do not even like the material they’re made of, it’ll be a miracle I don’t overheat in them during those 8 hours.
> 
> Should I get one? Or just skip this work thing?


Any way you could borrow one?
I wouldn’t spend the money, either. Don’t skip it though, you could just wear an old sweater and pin an ugly ornament onto it or draw a Christmas tree in the front with a permanent marker. Or make a few red pompous and sew them into it.


----------



## Marylin

I went with my sparkly pink dress for the after work party and am glad I did. None of the people that saw me in it last time were there, so it was a different crowd. Tomorrow it’s just bundling up for the Christmas market and then it’s the charity event. Next time I really need to contemplate party outfits will be mid next week I think.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Any way you could borrow one?
> I wouldn’t spend the money, either. Don’t skip it though, you could just wear an old sweater and pin an ugly ornament onto it or draw a Christmas tree in the front with a permanent marker. Or make a few red pompous and sew them into it.



I purged all my old sweaters haha. 

There isn’t anyone to borrow from, I don’t think any of my friends and family does this. 

I’ll have to figure out something.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I went with my sparkly pink dress for the after work party and am glad I did. None of the people that saw me in it last time were there, so it was a different crowd. Tomorrow it’s just bundling up for the Christmas market and then it’s the charity event. Next time I really need to contemplate party outfits will be mid next week I think.



You have so many parties! So fun!

I’ve got a kid’s first Christmas party to attend (not to thrilled, it’s a blatant gift grab), then a wedding, and the usual family Christmas. That’s about it for me.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> You have so many parties! So fun!
> 
> I’ve got a kid’s first Christmas party to attend (not to thrilled, it’s a blatant gift grab), then a wedding, and the usual family Christmas. That’s about it for me.


It sounds like fun! Especially the wedding.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bakeacookie said:


> I purged all my old sweaters haha.
> 
> There isn’t anyone to borrow from, I don’t think any of my friends and family does this.
> 
> I’ll have to figure out something.



Sally Ann’s!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bakeacookie said:


> You have so many parties! So fun!
> 
> I’ve got a kid’s first Christmas party to attend (not to thrilled, it’s a blatant gift grab), then a wedding, and the usual family Christmas. That’s about it for me.



My in laws are coming in a week for the weekend, then just my family for the whole of the rest of the holiday season.  Simple! I’m excited.


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sally Ann’s!



If I wasn’t out sick today I might have gone. That would’ve been easy to do. 

But omg! The last time I went looking for a Halloween costume they raised their prices. It’s almost like target. 

I’ll check target for a cheap sweater, I need more meds anyway.


----------



## bakeacookie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My in laws are coming in a week for the weekend, then just my family for the whole of the rest of the holiday season.  Simple! I’m excited.



That sounds so much better than the gift grab I gotta attend. 

The wedding I will admit I’m excited for but it’s literally on Christmas eve’s eve lol. I’m imagining traffic to be absolutely terrible. 

But I will look fantastic sitting in it. Haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> That sounds so much better than the gift grab I gotta attend.
> 
> The wedding I will admit I’m excited for but it’s literally on Christmas eve’s eve lol. I’m imagining traffic to be absolutely terrible.
> 
> But I will look fantastic sitting in it. Haha.


----------



## Marylin

Tons of snow last night when I was at the Christmas market. I’m so glad I wore my big boots, even if my outfit ended up being completely boring.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In the end it's important to be warm and dry!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Any way you could borrow one?
> I wouldn’t spend the money, either. Don’t skip it though, you could just wear an old sweater and pin an ugly ornament onto it or draw a Christmas tree in the front with a permanent marker. Or make a few red pompous and sew them into it.



I agree with Marilyn great idea just cut Santa [emoji318] from carton or just attach small Christmas stocking to the old sweater and some sparkles from Christmas tree decorations [emoji13] but don’t skip it’s a fun time so enjoy your party[emoji847][emoji319][emoji126][emoji146][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> You have so many parties! So fun!
> 
> I’ve got a kid’s first Christmas party to attend (not to thrilled, it’s a blatant gift grab), then a wedding, and the usual family Christmas. That’s about it for me.



I know Marilyn has fun Party time[emoji126] 
And you Bake still have some fun parties too. I don’t have none[emoji30]
But ha ha I am in South Florida so everyday in December is Party 
We were in Boca Mizner Park sitting outside and sipping some Bellinis [emoji12] 
Everyone is so happy and friendly here
It’s a fun state, ppl happy to be here for a winter, “the snow birds “ So it’s like Party [emoji322] [emoji126][emoji319][emoji267]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My in laws are coming in a week for the weekend, then just my family for the whole of the rest of the holiday season.  Simple! I’m excited.



Family is the best ! I missed those times, when whole family comes together [emoji30] Now just me and mine , sometimes my sisters in law, but mostly us two[emoji849] Hopefully next year, once we get the right house, I will bring all my family , from Europe, for Christmas holidays [emoji318][emoji319][emoji126] Can’t wait so excited [emoji38] [emoji898][emoji146][emoji126][emoji267][emoji319][emoji120][emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> That sounds so much better than the gift grab I gotta attend.
> 
> The wedding I will admit I’m excited for but it’s literally on Christmas eve’s eve lol. I’m imagining traffic to be absolutely terrible.
> 
> But I will look fantastic sitting in it. Haha.



Bake who cares about traffic [emoji12], cheer up! You will look fantastic and will be sitting sipping some Champagne [emoji898][emoji38]time will fly Have fun[emoji126]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Tons of snow last night when I was at the Christmas market. I’m so glad I wore my big boots, even if my outfit ended up being completely boring.
> View attachment 3902839



Uh snow [emoji300]️[emoji301]️ that’s not so much fun, but your outfit great! Not boring at all, very hip and stylish! [emoji7] If anything you could add some sparkle , like sparkly scarf or white like snow , but I am impressed in all that snow you still can make look slim , not bulky [emoji41]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Tons of snow last night when I was at the Christmas market. I’m so glad I wore my big boots, even if my outfit ended up being completely boring.
> View attachment 3902839



To someone who never gets snow, this is the most fab snow outfit I’ve seen haha.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Bake who cares about traffic [emoji12], cheer up! You will look fantastic and will be sitting sipping some Champagne [emoji898][emoji38]time will fly Have fun[emoji126]



I’ll have champagne for everyone haha. Thanks, girleuro!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I know Marilyn has fun Party time[emoji126]
> And you Bake still have some fun parties too. I don’t have none[emoji30]
> But ha ha I am in South Florida so everyday in December is Party
> We were in Boca Mizner Park sitting outside and sipping some Bellinis [emoji12]
> Everyone is so happy and friendly here
> It’s a fun state, ppl happy to be here for a winter, “the snow birds “ So it’s like Party [emoji322] [emoji126][emoji319][emoji267]



I’m not going to the Christmas one anymore. I’m putting my foot down in the gift parties. It’s not even really celebrating anything, they just want the kids first Christmas to look fantastic on social media with piles and piles of gifts. I already gave so many checks to this family for all the events that occurred in what feels like less than a year (wedding, baby shower) that it’s absolutely ridiculous for them to think their friends and family will continue to fund raising their child and fulfill “Santa’s” list. Maybe I’m just still mad the baby’s First Christmas wishlist includes an iPad. Tacky. 

Now sitting outside with Bellinis is my type of get together. 

If I was in Florida, I’d party with you!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I agree with Marilyn great idea just cut Santa [emoji318] from carton or just attach small Christmas stocking to the old sweater and some sparkles from Christmas tree decorations [emoji13] but don’t skip it’s a fun time so enjoy your party[emoji847][emoji319][emoji126][emoji146][emoji898][emoji322]



I had gotten sick on Wednesday so I didn’t get anything done for Friday [emoji17]

Turns out I’m missing the work Christmas events as I’m taking a day off to spend time with DBF for the weekend, something we had been planning. Oh well.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I’m not going to the Christmas one anymore. I’m putting my foot down in the gift parties. It’s not even really celebrating anything, they just want the kids first Christmas to look fantastic on social media with piles and piles of gifts. I already gave so many checks to this family for all the events that occurred in what feels like less than a year (wedding, baby shower) that it’s absolutely ridiculous for them to think their friends and family will continue to fund raising their child and fulfill “Santa’s” list. Maybe I’m just still mad the baby’s First Christmas wishlist includes an iPad. Tacky.
> 
> Now sitting outside with Bellinis is my type of get together.
> 
> If I was in Florida, I’d party with you!



Oh wow in that case I am with you 
What???!!! First Christmas wish list, so what to expect on Fifth - Bentley ???[emoji38] 
No way it is tacky [emoji849] 
Christmas should be about fun and friendship and family and about the gifts from the heart, not pricey gifts and wishlist.[emoji849] 
What happened to Simple life, without Social Media pictures [emoji848]Enjoy your time with DBF [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I had gotten sick on Wednesday so I didn’t get anything done for Friday [emoji17]
> 
> Turns out I’m missing the work Christmas events as I’m taking a day off to spend time with DBF for the weekend, something we had been planning. Oh well.



Oh I hope you are better . I was under the weather for over a week [emoji849] very strange in warm weather, maybe I need some cold weather [emoji38][emoji301]️[emoji319][emoji300]️
Enjoy your weekend with DBF [emoji898][emoji126][emoji318][emoji319]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Oh wow in that case I am with you
> What???!!! First Christmas wish list, so what to expect on Fifth - Bentley ???[emoji38]
> No way it is tacky [emoji849]
> Christmas should be about fun and friendship and family and about the gifts from the heart, not pricey gifts and wishlist.[emoji849]
> What happened to Simple life, without Social Media pictures [emoji848]Enjoy your time with DBF [emoji120][emoji56]



Yes! If it really felt like a get together, I wouldn’t be so bitter about it. 

It’s not like the baby’s first birthday is far away! I think in the summer. So another wishlist is probably in the works! 

I’m glad I grew up without social media. It was so much simpler as a kid back then, the gifts seemed more affordable too haha. 

Thank you! I feel a bit better on choosing the more important things. I get wanting gifts too, but demanding and expecting them are a different game. 

Also, I think there is a toddler sized Bentley. There has to be [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Yes! If it really felt like a get together, I wouldn’t be so bitter about it.
> 
> It’s not like the baby’s first birthday is far away! I think in the summer. So another wishlist is probably in the works!
> 
> I’m glad I grew up without social media. It was so much simpler as a kid back then, the gifts seemed more affordable too haha.
> 
> Thank you! I feel a bit better on choosing the more important things. I get wanting gifts too, but demanding and expecting them are a different game.
> 
> Also, I think there is a toddler sized Bentley. There has to be [emoji23]



Lol[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I’m not going to the Christmas one anymore. I’m putting my foot down in the gift parties. It’s not even really celebrating anything, they just want the kids first Christmas to look fantastic on social media with piles and piles of gifts. I already gave so many checks to this family for all the events that occurred in what feels like less than a year (wedding, baby shower) that it’s absolutely ridiculous for them to think their friends and family will continue to fund raising their child and fulfill “Santa’s” list. Maybe I’m just still mad the baby’s First Christmas wishlist includes an iPad. Tacky.
> 
> Now sitting outside with Bellinis is my type of get together.
> 
> If I was in Florida, I’d party with you!


Agreed! We should all meet in Florida and have Bellinis with girleuro, complain about the nasty weather in other parts of the world and look fabulous! 
Do you have to get something from the list? Or is there anything that won’t blow the Budget? It’s one thing if the parents think they have to ask for expensive gifts, but the guests surely have options, don’t they? I would give them a library card so they learn that you don’t need to possess  everything. When my first niece was born, we bought Coca Cola stock, Amazon for her first birthday, apple for her second and so on. She’s 15 and pretty well off by now. Since we hold the papers, her mom can’t sell them and my niece will get them on her 21st birthday. Every birthday she gets a bank statement, and of course a new dress or purse, but nothing expensive really. 
For my godson I put money into a bank account for every birthday and Christmas. The other nieces and nephews used to get toys and now get money, wrapped up nicely with some candy or chocolate.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh I hope you are better . I was under the weather for over a week [emoji849] very strange in warm weather, maybe I need some cold weather [emoji38][emoji301]️[emoji319][emoji300]️
> Enjoy your weekend with DBF [emoji898][emoji126][emoji318][emoji319]


I feel with you! I wake up to a terrible headache every day, even though it’s cold! Let’s switch!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I had gotten sick on Wednesday so I didn’t get anything done for Friday [emoji17]
> 
> Turns out I’m missing the work Christmas events as I’m taking a day off to spend time with DBF for the weekend, something we had been planning. Oh well.


I hope you’re better!and Much better to spend time with the person you love, than the people you work with, even if they’re nice, isn’t it! And no need for an ugly sweater! You’ll be prepared next year, though.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Uh snow [emoji300]️[emoji301]️ that’s not so much fun, but your outfit great! Not boring at all, very hip and stylish! [emoji7] If anything you could add some sparkle , like sparkly scarf or white like snow , but I am impressed in all that snow you still can make look slim , not bulky [emoji41]


I’ve posted this last year,  but here’s is the coat again. It’s Burberry sport and very warm. I like that it’s long enough to cover the hips and behind, so those parts don’t freeze...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’ve posted this last year,  but here’s is the coat again. It’s Burberry sport and very warm. I like that it’s long enough to cover the hips and behind, so those parts don’t freeze...
> 
> View attachment 3903624



Looks great too![emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Agreed! We should all meet in Florida and have Bellinis with girleuro, complain about the nasty weather in other parts of the world and look fabulous!
> Do you have to get something from the list? Or is there anything that won’t blow the Budget? It’s one thing if the parents think they have to ask for expensive gifts, but the guests surely have options, don’t they? I would give them a library card so they learn that you don’t need to possess  everything. When my first niece was born, we bought Coca Cola stock, Amazon for her first birthday, apple for her second and so on. She’s 15 and pretty well off by now. Since we hold the papers, her mom can’t sell them and my niece will get them on her 21st birthday. Every birthday she gets a bank statement, and of course a new dress or purse, but nothing expensive really.
> For my godson I put money into a bank account for every birthday and Christmas. The other nieces and nephews used to get toys and now get money, wrapped up nicely with some candy or chocolate.



That’s super cool! I wish someone did that for me lol. 

Idk. All the registries have been expensive. We always opt to give a cheque. But this isn’t my niece/nephew, not my cousins, so why do I need to fund a friend’s baby’s Christmas. 

I don’t think they’d appreciate anything off the list or anything not money. There’s gift cards requested on there. 

Come to think of it, I didn’t even get a thank you card/ thank you shoutout/ a thank you at all for the previous gifts. :/

And it’s not long till first birthday. So I’m going to wait. Maybe the next wishlist will be more reasonable if they get all the expensive gifts soon. 

I need a Bellini. This is stressing me out. I don’t want to be mean but at the same time, this isn’t right. I’ll probably tell DBF we shouldn’t go. 

So my outfit (getting back on track) will be put on hold for this party since I’m not wanting to attend. 

And I picked up my sequin dress! 

I asked them to close off the slit because I felt it made me look really short. Lol but it’s now the right length if I wear my heels so I’m super excited to go to my friends wedding. 


Parties should make you feel happy and excited to celebrate. Lol. Not feel like all they want is gifts.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I hope you’re better!and Much better to spend time with the person you love, than the people you work with, even if they’re nice, isn’t it! And no need for an ugly sweater! You’ll be prepared next year, though.



Slowly but surely getting better, I hope. Thank you. 

I think we’ll visit a few museums! He finally got his new car yesterday so we can travel a bit further without wondering if his car will make it back [emoji23] 

Maybe I’ll try to get a Christmas tea service around here. 

I will keep an eye out for a ugly sweater come the holidays next year to be prepared. Apparently the turnout was surprisingly high at work. Who knew people liked those sweaters! Haha.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> That’s super cool! I wish someone did that for me lol.
> 
> Idk. All the registries have been expensive. We always opt to give a cheque. But this isn’t my niece/nephew, not my cousins, so why do I need to fund a friend’s baby’s Christmas.
> 
> I don’t think they’d appreciate anything off the list or anything not money. There’s gift cards requested on there.
> 
> Come to think of it, I didn’t even get a thank you card/ thank you shoutout/ a thank you at all for the previous gifts. :/
> 
> And it’s not long till first birthday. So I’m going to wait. Maybe the next wishlist will be more reasonable if they get all the expensive gifts soon.
> 
> I need a Bellini. This is stressing me out. I don’t want to be mean but at the same time, this isn’t right. I’ll probably tell DBF we shouldn’t go.
> 
> So my outfit (getting back on track) will be put on hold for this party since I’m not wanting to attend.
> 
> And I picked up my sequin dress!
> 
> I asked them to close off the slit because I felt it made me look really short. Lol but it’s now the right length if I wear my heels so I’m super excited to go to my friends wedding.
> 
> 
> Parties should make you feel happy and excited to celebrate. Lol. Not feel like all they want is gifts.





bakeacookie said:


> Slowly but surely getting better, I hope. Thank you.
> 
> I think we’ll visit a few museums! He finally got his new car yesterday so we can travel a bit further without wondering if his car will make it back [emoji23]
> 
> Maybe I’ll try to get a Christmas tea service around here.
> 
> I will keep an eye out for a ugly sweater come the holidays next year to be prepared. Apparently the turnout was surprisingly high at work. Who knew people liked those sweaters! Haha.


 I totally agree with you, if it’s no fun, don’t go. I told the gift grab story to my husband, he thought it’s outrageous. I tend to try to make things work and make everybody happy,  but you and he are probably right, they want too much, they get nothing.
Can’t wait to see your wedding outfit, I hope we get to see a mod shot!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I totally agree with you, if it’s no fun, don’t go. I told the gift grab story to my husband, he thought it’s outrageous. I tend to try to make things work and make everybody happy,  but you and he are probably right, they want too much, they get nothing.
> Can’t wait to see your wedding outfit, I hope we get to see a mod shot!



Ha ha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it is outrageous! If my friends do so, my hubby would not be friends anymore [emoji849] He is super un-materialistic.He already gives me hard time,try to change me[emoji849][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 
Anyways don’t be stress out, enjoy this the most beautiful of the year season [emoji120][emoji56] And hope you will have a great time at the wedding [emoji898][emoji146][emoji126] and of course, we will be waiting to see your outfit pics[emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I totally agree with you, if it’s no fun, don’t go. I told the gift grab story to my husband, he thought it’s outrageous. I tend to try to make things work and make everybody happy,  but you and he are probably right, they want too much, they get nothing.
> Can’t wait to see your wedding outfit, I hope we get to see a mod shot!



The weird thing is DBF and I are the more materialistic people. They weren’t, at least, not until the wedding. That’s when we saw the first registry. We thought nothing of it, people usually get ambitious and excited. But then the baby shower registry was the same price range. Then this? What happened? 

I will try to get a mod shot if possible haha.


----------



## pnw77lady

bakeacookie said:


> I’m not going to the Christmas one anymore. I’m putting my foot down in the gift parties. It’s not even really celebrating anything, they just want the kids first Christmas to look fantastic on social media with piles and piles of gifts. I already gave so many checks to this family for all the events that occurred in what feels like less than a year (wedding, baby shower) that it’s absolutely ridiculous for them to think their friends and family will continue to fund raising their child and fulfill “Santa’s” list. Maybe I’m just still mad the baby’s First Christmas wishlist includes an iPad. Tacky.
> 
> Now sitting outside with Bellinis is my type of get together.
> 
> If I was in Florida, I’d party with you!


What?!? A kids first christmas party, with a gift wishlist for the guests???? Is this really a thing? I'm actually in shock right now, is this what we've come to? lol!


----------



## bakeacookie

pnw77lady said:


> What?!? A kids first christmas party, with a gift wishlist for the guests???? Is this really a thing? I'm actually in shock right now, is this what we've come to? lol!



I hope it’s not a thing and just an isolated case of greediness. [emoji31]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I hope it’s not a thing and just an isolated case of greediness. [emoji31]



I pray that this only one case and they will get to their senses before they loose all their friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Wore the dress I was thinking of wearing to an office party for a regular work day, sans the embroidered boots. It’s very comfortable, and even all the colors go together. It’s going to be a favorite.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I hope it’s not a thing and just an isolated case of greediness. [emoji31]


Well things have changed. When I was engaged, there was no engagement party, there was no hen night or a wedding rehearsal and when I was pregnant there was no such thing as a baby shower. Babies’ first birthdays were cake (made by me) and simple toys bought by their godmother and grandmother. (Which is my mother, not even my mother in law, who until today has never given her grandsons in Germany a birthday or Christmas gift ever.) It sounds pitiful, but it was ok (except for the fact that my mother in law doesn’t care). The boys didn’t feel like they missed out and they have everything they want, which for the older is mostly drawing and painting supplies and sports gear for the younger. My mother and sister do ask what they should give them for their birthdays or for Christmas, and I usually find something cool. (My sister paid for surfing lessons for the little one and herself in the summer, so that was very generous and fun for both of them) 
It would never occur to me to ask for anything.  Not even for myself.


----------



## pnw77lady

Marylin said:


> Well things have changed. When I was engaged, there was no engagement party, there was no hen night or a wedding rehearsal and when I was pregnant there was no such thing as a baby shower. Babies’ first birthdays were cake (made by me) and simple toys bought by their godmother and grandmother. (Which is my mother, not even my mother in law, who until today has never given her grandsons in Germany a birthday or Christmas gift ever.) It sounds pitiful, but it was ok (except for the fact that my mother in law doesn’t care). The boys didn’t feel like they missed out and they have everything they want, which for the older is mostly drawing and painting supplies and sports gear for the younger. My mother and sister do ask what they should give them for their birthdays or for Christmas, and I usually find something cool. (My sister paid for surfing lessons for the little one and herself in the summer, so that was very generous and fun for both of them)
> It would never occur to me to ask for anything.  Not even for myself.


Marilyn, I have to agree! A few years ago my friend moved from the area we grew up (Portland, OR) to a small town where people are generally very well off (it's a vacation destination town) and she was shocked by what was expected for birthday parties and gifts, etc. She has two small children and was stressing out about being able to afford throwing the elaborate bday parties her new friends were throwing for their kids. In the end, she decided it didn't matter, and that a good 'ol cake and ice cream and simple games party would be good enough, lol!! She has since moved to a different small town where people are much more realistic and she's much happier! I feel like these days, especially with the younger generation of parents, it's all about what is going to look good on social media. Kind of sad. Sometimes I miss simplicity.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Well things have changed. When I was engaged, there was no engagement party, there was no hen night or a wedding rehearsal and when I was pregnant there was no such thing as a baby shower. Babies’ first birthdays were cake (made by me) and simple toys bought by their godmother and grandmother. (Which is my mother, not even my mother in law, who until today has never given her grandsons in Germany a birthday or Christmas gift ever.) It sounds pitiful, but it was ok (except for the fact that my mother in law doesn’t care). The boys didn’t feel like they missed out and they have everything they want, which for the older is mostly drawing and painting supplies and sports gear for the younger. My mother and sister do ask what they should give them for their birthdays or for Christmas, and I usually find something cool. (My sister paid for surfing lessons for the little one and herself in the summer, so that was very generous and fun for both of them)
> It would never occur to me to ask for anything.  Not even for myself.



It’s so sweet how you teach your boys real values. And again if someone wants to buy expensive gifts, let they do from their heart not forced. I like expensive things, but I never force on anyone to get me them , well except my hubby [emoji12] and in the past I might bug my parents, but never strangers . 
When my hubby was in WallStreet , and his rich cousin kids born, I did purchased gift certificate at Saks 5th Avenue, but we did ourselves, because we knew that this type of places they shop and we could , but no one forced us . It’s absolutely tacky to make ppl to buy certain gifts for their kids. I might buy my child Chanel, but that’s my problem and no one else’s [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It’s so sweet how you teach your boys real values. And again if someone wants to buy expensive gifts, let they do from their heart not forced. I like expensive things, but I never force on anyone to get me them , well except my hubby [emoji12] and in the past I might bug my parents, but never strangers .
> When my hubby was in WallStreet , and his rich cousin kids born, I did purchased gift certificate at Saks 5th Avenue, but we did ourselves, because we knew that this type of places they shop and we could , but no one forced us . It’s absolutely tacky to make ppl to buy certain gifts for their kids. I might buy my child Chanel, but that’s my problem and no one else’s [emoji849]


Ha, exactly! I don’t know how many values I’m teaching my two boys who know every Chanel boutique between here and LA....  I agree though, it’s not ok to ask for something expensive, but it’s great to give gifts to someone who’s not asking and not expecting expensive things.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Ha, exactly! I don’t know how many values I’m teaching my two boys who know every Chanel boutique between here and LA....  I agree though, it’s not ok to ask for something expensive, but it’s great to give gifts to someone who’s not asking and not expecting expensive things.



It’s one thing to get expensive things yourself, it’s another to expect expensive things from others. 

I think you’re teaching your boys good values.


----------



## Marylin

Oh no. Another office party. It’s supposed to be very casual, probably something like the ugly sweater event bake was supposed to attend, if she hadn’t become sick (hope you’re better bake!). But I don’t even have casual party outfits. What’s that supposed to mean anyways? An excuse to come in jeans or to wear someone total inappropriate? The invitation is coming from my boss and his peers, so about as high up in the hierarchy as it can get, so my staff and colleagues as well as my peers and their departments are invited as well. I pretty much have to go, there’s no skipping it. I expect stiff speeches, awkward smalltalk and lots of busybodies trying to outdo each other.
I will definitely wear something pretty, and heels,  but so far I have no idea what it’s going to be. It’s Wednesday after work, then there’s a birthday party on Friday and we’re having guests again on Saturday. I’m tired already.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh no. Another office party. It’s supposed to be very casual, probably something like the ugly sweater event bake was supposed to attend, if she hadn’t become sick (hope you’re better bake!). But I don’t even have casual party outfits. What’s that supposed to mean anyways? An excuse to come in jeans or to wear someone total inappropriate? The invitation is coming from my boss and his peers, so about as high up in the hierarchy as it can get, so my staff and colleagues as well as my peers and their departments are invited as well. I pretty much have to go, there’s no skipping it. I expect stiff speeches, awkward smalltalk and lots of busybodies trying to outdo each other.
> I will definitely wear something pretty, and heels,  but so far I have no idea what it’s going to be. It’s Wednesday after work, then there’s a birthday party on Friday and we’re having guests again on Saturday. I’m tired already.



Oh Marilyn have fun don’t stress yourself[emoji120], just wear something colorful in Christmas colors, like bright green dress or red with lower heel boots [emoji12] something like that [emoji848][emoji319] But the dress that is more comfortable not slim cut but a line or more pleated ,you know what I mean more comfortable [emoji13]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Well things have changed. When I was engaged, there was no engagement party, there was no hen night or a wedding rehearsal and when I was pregnant there was no such thing as a baby shower. Babies’ first birthdays were cake (made by me) and simple toys bought by their godmother and grandmother. (Which is my mother, not even my mother in law, who until today has never given her grandsons in Germany a birthday or Christmas gift ever.) It sounds pitiful, but it was ok (except for the fact that my mother in law doesn’t care). The boys didn’t feel like they missed out and they have everything they want, which for the older is mostly drawing and painting supplies and sports gear for the younger. My mother and sister do ask what they should give them for their birthdays or for Christmas, and I usually find something cool. (My sister paid for surfing lessons for the little one and herself in the summer, so that was very generous and fun for both of them)
> It would never occur to me to ask for anything.  Not even for myself.



Same here! Our "engagement party" was a party near the river Isar! Presents should be given as a sugn of affection and appreciation, nowadays it's all very materialistic.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Oh no. Another office party. It’s supposed to be very casual, probably something like the ugly sweater event bake was supposed to attend, if she hadn’t become sick (hope you’re better bake!). But I don’t even have casual party outfits. What’s that supposed to mean anyways? An excuse to come in jeans or to wear someone total inappropriate? The invitation is coming from my boss and his peers, so about as high up in the hierarchy as it can get, so my staff and colleagues as well as my peers and their departments are invited as well. I pretty much have to go, there’s no skipping it. I expect stiff speeches, awkward smalltalk and lots of busybodies trying to outdo each other.
> I will definitely wear something pretty, and heels,  but so far I have no idea what it’s going to be. It’s Wednesday after work, then there’s a birthday party on Friday and we’re having guests again on Saturday. I’m tired already.



Feeling better, thanks! 

I’m feeling like it’s basically work attire minus the stuffiness. Like no ties for the men kind of thing. But since your bosses will be there, I’d stick to a dress and heels to be safe. 

Maybe show us some options? 

You have so many events! And Christmas is still a week away!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Same here! Our "engagement party" was a party near the river Isar! Presents should be given as a sugn of affection and appreciation, nowadays it's all very materialistic.


Oh how lovely! Where exactly did you have that party?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh Marilyn have fun don’t stress yourself[emoji120], just wear something colorful in Christmas colors, like bright green dress or red with lower heel boots [emoji12] something like that [emoji848][emoji319] But the dress that is more comfortable not slim cut but a line or more pleated ,you know what I mean more comfortable [emoji13]



Yes, I think I get what you’re saying. Look nice but not like you tried too hard, right?



bakeacookie said:


> Feeling better, thanks!
> 
> I’m feeling like it’s basically work attire minus the stuffiness. Like no ties for the men kind of thing. But since your bosses will be there, I’d stick to a dress and heels to be safe.
> 
> Maybe show us some options?
> 
> You have so many events! And Christmas is still a week away!



Glad to hear you’re doing better!
You’re probably right, casual means more for men to leave the suits and ties. But since people don’t even dress up much at my work, I don’t know what’s expected. If I stick to my usual, will I be overdressed? Also, in terms of rank I’m a bit further up the ladder, so should I dress up or down? It’s easy, when it’s just my department and I, I just wear what I want and be fine. It’s also easy when it’s just my boss, his boss and I. But I definitely don’t want my peers from other departments to comment on my attire. I’m the only woman in that position and my male peers are all, well, busybodies to say the least. Sorry to bug you all with that, maybe I’m too sensitive and make too much of it, and I’m kind of upset with myself that I do. That’s the problem with being a woman, really, I don’t think any of my male colleagues is giving this any thought whatsoever. 

So, it’s not as much fun as it sounds, I’m afraid. 

I’ll try to come up with ideas and show you.


----------



## Marylin

These are the first ideas. Which ones do you like? I’ll try to come up with a few more.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Oh how lovely! Where exactly did you have that party?



At that time, there was a biergarden called Zum Flaucher,  we were nearby . Good old memories  !


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3910623
> View attachment 3910622
> View attachment 3910621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the first ideas. Which ones do you like? I’ll try to come up with a few more.
> 
> View attachment 3910620



I like the dress. Not too casual but not too formal either.


----------



## Marylin

So here are a few more. I’m about to just wear something  totally stupid, like the last look. Just out of confusion.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> At that time, there was a biergarden called Zum Flaucher,  we were nearby . Good old memories  !


How nice! probably one of the most traditional Bavarian Biergaerten there are! It must have been a lovely engagement party, simple and cute. Did you wear a dirndl?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> View attachment 3910623
> View attachment 3910622
> View attachment 3910621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the first ideas. Which ones do you like? I’ll try to come up with a few more.
> 
> View attachment 3910620



I like 1,3and 4 And since is winter I love the most 4 , but i think you should go with 3 
And who decides what is casual for women?[emoji849] Women ,in my opinion, should always look dressy. [emoji13] 
So don’t worry go with what you would feel the most comfortable [emoji12] 
And the 4th it feels so cozy. I love it. And you can eat extra piece of cake in that outfit and feel good and fabulous [emoji847]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I like 1,3and 4 And since is winter I love the most 4 , but i think you should go with 3
> And who decides what is casual for women?[emoji849] Women ,in my opinion, should always look dressy. [emoji13]
> So don’t worry go with what you would feel the most comfortable [emoji12]
> And the 4th it feels so cozy. I love it. And you can eat extra piece of cake in that outfit and feel good and fabulous [emoji847]


Extra piece of cake sounds nice!



bakeacookie said:


> I like the dress. Not too casual but not too formal either.


 The dress is one of my favorites so far as well, but I do like the idea of hiding in a big turtleneck too. Might be too warm though. Why does this have to be so difficult? Probably because I don’t want to go....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So here are a few more. I’m about to just wear something  totally stupid, like the last look. Just out of confusion.
> 
> View attachment 3910646
> View attachment 3910647



That’s not stupid ! It’s so cute! Omg [emoji50] those earrings, are the most cutest thing I have ever seen[emoji847] And the dress is absolutely gorgeous! You could wear the dress, but maybe it’s too cold! 
I would wear sparkly top underneath or something like that , 
Now the earrings are funny, but maybe not for this function, as a boss lady, especially between men , you could be misunderstood [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That’s not stupid ! It’s so cute! Omg [emoji50] those earrings, are the most cutest thing I have ever seen[emoji847] And the dress is absolutely gorgeous! You could wear the dress, but maybe it’s too cold!
> I would wear sparkly top underneath or something like that ,
> Now the earrings are funny, but maybe not for this function, as a boss lady, especially between men , you could be misunderstood [emoji848]


I know, I’m not intending to wear the earrings or the hairpiece ( even though I should, just to shake up that whole stuffy men-dominated place!) I probably won’t even wear the dress, it’s a bit girly. Right now I’m thinking silk blouse and pants and heels. And straightened hair, instead of my usual curls, to make the outfit less festive and more subtle.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I know, I’m not intending to wear the earrings or the hairpiece ( even though I should, just to shake up that whole stuffy men-dominated place!) I probably won’t even wear the dress, it’s a bit girly. Right now I’m thinking silk blouse and pants and heels. And straightened hair, instead of my usual curls, to make the outfit less festive and more subtle.



I hear you [emoji6] I guess ,in your managing position, that would be the best choice for stuffy men environment


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> How nice! probably one of the most traditional Bavarian Biergaerten there are! It must have been a lovely engagement party, simple and cute. Did you wear a dirndl?



It was fun! I had a long dress, it worked well! 

I like all the outfits that you listed... Not sure if it helps!


----------



## Marylin

Boy I’m tired. Is it me or is Christmas coming even quicker this year? The office party lasted forever. My boss was late, so I couldn’t leave as early as I would have liked to without being impolite. This is what I wore. Since I had already worn the dress to work, I thought it was ok for an office event and with the  long sleeve and high neck it was totally appropriate for a work party. I’m proud  that I have successfully shopped my wardrobe and only bought one dedicated Christmas party dress this year. 

You did not want to see what some of the people had on! One of the secretaries showed up in a very tight miss Santa costume! I was so glad it wasn’t one of mine (well they wouldn’t do that anyway) and her boss didn’t seem to mind! I thought I was daring with my booties and didn’t even take of the cardi. My peers wore jeans mostly and a few sported the ugly sweaters, which was fine. I was home after 2 am and went back to work before 7. Next year I might take off the weeks just before Christmas....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Boy I’m tired. Is it me or is Christmas coming even quicker this year? The office party lasted forever. My boss was late, so I couldn’t leave as early as I would have liked to without being impolite. This is what I wore. Since I had already worn the dress to work, I thought it was ok for an office event and with the  long sleeve and high neck it was totally appropriate for a work party. I’m proud  that I have successfully shopped my wardrobe and only bought one dedicated Christmas party dress this year.
> 
> You did not want to see what some of the people had on! One of the secretaries showed up in a very tight miss Santa costume! I was so glad it wasn’t one of mine (well they wouldn’t do that anyway) and her boss didn’t seem to mind! I thought I was daring with my booties and didn’t even take of the cardi. My peers wore jeans mostly and a few sported the ugly sweaters, which was fine. I was home after 2 am and went back to work before 7. Next year I might take off the weeks just before Christmas....
> View attachment 3912926



Your choice was great! It’s dressy but enough casual. And of course very appropriate for your position. Well ,Secretary can show up with tight outfit [emoji13] she is not a boss so she can wear what she wants and of course I am not surprised,that men didn’t mind her outfit, actually maybe even promotion somewhere in the future for her[emoji23] lol
Wow so you haven’t got much sleep. I hope you will get some rest today 
Christmas week to me is moving so slow, I mean it’s like never ending [emoji849] 
I did put my Christmas tree [emoji319] on Monday and oh boy it was heavy, now my back is broken [emoji30] 
Hopefully I will get better to do some cooking, well no baking cookies this year! I am still partially canceling Christmas . I heard that Santa should be coming. Let’s see [emoji28]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Your choice was great! It’s dressy but enough casual. And of course very appropriate for your position. Well ,Secretary can show up with tight outfit [emoji13] she is not a boss so she can wear what she wants and of course I am not surprised,that men didn’t mind her outfit, actually maybe even promotion somewhere in the future for her[emoji23] lol
> Wow so you haven’t got much sleep. I hope you will get some rest today
> Christmas week to me is moving so slow, I mean it’s like never ending [emoji849]
> I did put my Christmas tree [emoji319] on Monday and oh boy it was heavy, now my back is broken [emoji30]
> Hopefully I will get better to do some cooking, well no baking cookies this year! I am still partially canceling Christmas . I heard that Santa should be coming. Let’s see [emoji28]


I’ve heard the same thing  Santa is definitely on his way to you since you’ve been so good all year!  No need for cookies, I made enough for everybody. I finally have the gluten free chocolate chip cookie down to perfection and my boy is over the moon!
Don’t overdo it, but I’m  glad you’re back into the spirit, that’s so good to hear.
I was supposed to be at a birthday party, but I’m so tired, I only went for an hour and left. It’s after nine o’clock and I still have to do a bit of cooking, because I have guests tomorrow. I’ll be so happy once it’s finally Christmas, because it will mean I’m done!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’ve heard the same thing  Santa is definitely on his way to you since you’ve been so good all year!  No need for cookies, I made enough for everybody. I finally have the gluten free chocolate chip cookie down to perfection and my boy is over the moon!
> Don’t overdo it, but I’m  glad you’re back into the spirit, that’s so good to hear.
> I was supposed to be at a birthday party, but I’m so tired, I only went for an hour and left. It’s after nine o’clock and I still have to do a bit of cooking, because I have guests tomorrow. I’ll be so happy once it’s finally Christmas, because it will mean I’m done!



Wow [emoji50] when did you had time to bake cookies? I know your boy is happy [emoji56]Chocolate chip cookies sounds good  
I guess you baked for all of us and attended parties for all of us 
I know it must be exhausting. Work, cooking,baking and attending parties. But tomorrow is at home one right? So maybe not as exhausting and you can wear something more comfortable [emoji848]
I do all the work and no parties for me[emoji30] it’s better Santa [emoji318]come soon or I will put someone [emoji6][emoji13] in a dog house[emoji23] 
Enjoy your celebrations [emoji898][emoji126]with friends and family. Those are such a precious moments [emoji56][emoji319][emoji301]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am shopping my own pyjamas this week. 
Flu city! 
Well I was well enough last night to go see star wars with my tween and I was so happy to put on real clothes and lipstick that I went all out with the bronze embroidered bodysuit and beaded cashmere cardigan.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow [emoji50] when did you had time to bake cookies? I know your boy is happy [emoji56]Chocolate chip cookies sounds good
> I guess you baked for all of us and attended parties for all of us
> I know it must be exhausting. Work, cooking,baking and attending parties. But tomorrow is at home one right? So maybe not as exhausting and you can wear something more comfortable [emoji848]
> I do all the work and no parties for me[emoji30] it’s better Santa [emoji318]come soon or I will put someone [emoji6][emoji13] in a dog house[emoji23]
> Enjoy your celebrations [emoji898][emoji126]with friends and family. Those are such a precious moments [emoji56][emoji319][emoji301]️


Thanks girleuro, I hope I’m done. Got up this morning and couldn’t move, my back is sore and my leg keeps giving in, so I can hardly walk. I guess my body is telling me to stop.
Lots of people at work are sick, I had to fill in for a colleague yesterday morning to present the morning show, so I got up at 3 am, came back at 2 pm and had guests at 4pm. 
I’m intending to take a hot bath, wrap up whatever’s not wrapped up yet and do nothing else until tonight. You know that in Europe, the Christkind gives gifts on Christmas Eve, so tonight is the big night. Thankfully my husband will do all the cooking for tonight!
I suggest next year you and I  split up and each of us only does half the cooking and you’ll go to half of my parties, so we both can have fun and don’t have to work so much!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am shopping my own pyjamas this week.
> Flu city!
> Well I was well enough last night to go see star wars with my tween and I was so happy to put on real clothes and lipstick that I went all out with the bronze embroidered bodysuit and beaded cashmere cardigan.


Oh I hope you’re doing better now! Shopping Pyjamas doesn’t sound like much fun, though...
Your Star Wars outfit sounds great though! I haven’t seen it yet, but I’m sure one of my three boys won’t mind taking me.


----------



## Marylin

This is what I wore for the party last night, comfortable and easy to wear. I had bought the sweater at Ann Taylor for $ 20 in August and didn’t think I’d get that much wear out of it.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This is what I wore for the party last night, comfortable and easy to wear. I had bought the sweater at Ann Taylor for $ 20 in August and didn’t think I’d get that much wear out of it.
> View attachment 3914671



I popped into this thread again, and saw this very cute outfit. This just seems so casually festive. [emoji320] [emoji318] [emoji319]I love it, Marylin!

I don’t think that I could reasonably catch up on this thread, so if you ladies will allow me, I’ll just jump back in. 

I have still been keeping track of my purchases and sticking to my budget. I will do my final calculations soon, as I don’t have any planned purchases before year end. The after Christmas sales in the states can be quite tempting, but I am going to try to resist. 

At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, something happened this Summer that really altered my shopping pattern, and was the cause of a lot of self reflection. That something was Hurricane Irma. Our home was predicted to be in the direct path and our home is waterfront. At the last moment Irma shifted just enough and weakened significantly. We only had minor house damage; it is finally repaired. 

When faced with evacuation, I initially was going to put most of my handbags/wardrobe valuables in our car trunks/boots. At some point, I said to myself ‘this is ridiculous’! I needed that space to transport water, food, gasoline and other items of daily living. I came to the realization that as long as we were safe, that was what mattered.

I took my Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, such a practical workhorse bag. I also took my H Evelyne TPM in colvert, my Rodeo charm and my H scarves. Haha! [emoji23] I came to a realization, but I’m not crazy. I have not seen a Evelyne in colvert since I bought mine; not going to risk losing that. My other H items although pricey, could probably be purchased again. 

Luckily I didn’t lose anything, except my pineapple tee. That’s a story for another time. 

I still enjoy shopping and I have still been shopping. I have noticed that it has definitely slowed down though.

I realize that I still have that ‘shopping gene’ though, so I am planning to make a new budget for 2018. I will post more details when I have it finalized. [emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Welcome back mimmy! I love that we are now a tiny group of Cathy Roels fans on TPF, you and I, because I've been prolestyzing her for about a year on here and I felt so lonely in my fandom! I have plenty of Laurel Dasso cohorts here but Cathy Roels is on a totally different level in terms of luxe quality.

Anyway back to wardrobe talk. Marilyn I love that pink and orange sweater!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks girleuro, I hope I’m done. Got up this morning and couldn’t move, my back is sore and my leg keeps giving in, so I can hardly walk. I guess my body is telling me to stop.
> Lots of people at work are sick, I had to fill in for a colleague yesterday morning to present the morning show, so I got up at 3 am, came back at 2 pm and had guests at 4pm.
> I’m intending to take a hot bath, wrap up whatever’s not wrapped up yet and do nothing else until tonight. You know that in Europe, the Christkind gives gifts on Christmas Eve, so tonight is the big night. Thankfully my husband will do all the cooking for tonight!
> I suggest next year you and I  split up and each of us only does half the cooking and you’ll go to half of my parties, so we both can have fun and don’t have to work so much!



Oh no hope once you get some rest , your back will be back like new.You need to preserve yourself, I know ,that we feel like we can go on and on, but you and me need to take it easy, because we both have back problems ...[emoji20] 
How darling of your husband,do all the cooking, so you can get rest and enjoy Christmas with them [emoji56][emoji120] 
I know that gifts opening is tonight. I do keep those traditions [emoji6]so I am keep saying to my hubby that Santa must come tonight and not tomorrow [emoji849] 
Anyways if he is day or two late ,I would not mind, as long as he comes this week [emoji12]. 
Merry Christmas to you,@Marilyn and your family and to all the ladies and theirs on this thread! [emoji318][emoji120][emoji56][emoji319][emoji267][emoji301]️[emoji300]️


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is what I wore for the party last night, comfortable and easy to wear. I had bought the sweater at Ann Taylor for $ 20 in August and didn’t think I’d get that much wear out of it.
> View attachment 3914671



Oh that’s beautiful and feels so cozy[emoji56][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I popped into this thread again, and saw this very cute outfit. This just seems so casually festive. [emoji320] [emoji318] [emoji319]I love it, Marylin!
> 
> I don’t think that I could reasonably catch up on this thread, so if you ladies will allow me, I’ll just jump back in.
> 
> I have still been keeping track of my purchases and sticking to my budget. I will do my final calculations soon, as I don’t have any planned purchases before year end. The after Christmas sales in the states can be quite tempting, but I am going to try to resist.
> 
> At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, something happened this Summer that really altered my shopping pattern, and was the cause of a lot of self reflection. That something was Hurricane Irma. Our home was predicted to be in the direct path and our home is waterfront. At the last moment Irma shifted just enough and weakened significantly. We only had minor house damage; it is finally repaired.
> 
> When faced with evacuation, I initially was going to put most of my handbags/wardrobe valuables in our car trunks/boots. At some point, I said to myself ‘this is ridiculous’! I needed that space to transport water, food, gasoline and other items of daily living. I came to the realization that as long as we were safe, that was what mattered.
> 
> I took my Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, such a practical workhorse bag. I also took my H Evelyne TPM in colvert, my Rodeo charm and my H scarves. Haha! [emoji23] I came to a realization, but I’m not crazy. I have not seen a Evelyne in colvert since I bought mine; not going to risk losing that. My other H items although pricey, could probably be purchased again.
> 
> Luckily I didn’t lose anything, except my pineapple tee. That’s a story for another time.
> 
> I still enjoy shopping and I have still been shopping. I have noticed that it has definitely slowed down though.
> 
> I realize that I still have that ‘shopping gene’ though, so I am planning to make a new budget for 2018. I will post more details when I have it finalized. [emoji6]



Welcome back@Mimmy, 
I was wondering and worried how are you doing,after such a big storm as Irma 
Thank God that you are and your family ok and that you had just minimum damages. [emoji120] God is great. He protected us. I remember when we had the same prognosis a year ago. The last hurricane of last year, I can’t remember the name. It also was going straight into us, and the last minutes he just changed direction and not even touched us.[emoji56] 
Irma was crazy for us too. I had to take my hubby to the hospital. It wasn’t easy . It’s crazy that we are living in such a rich country and there is such a little care or no care for paraplegic people. There is no where for them to evacuate,but the hospital and hospitals don’t really accept them on evacuation reason, so I have to be very creative , to get him taken to one and stayed in one[emoji20][emoji50] 
I know it is crazy when you think that you can lose everything ...
I even have not had chance to take anything but my favorite Chanel handbag and dress I love so much and of course pictures
I put all my things up high and just prayed that it would be ok. 
Thank God , Irma didn’t come direct as well so we had just little damage on the roof. 
I just truly tired of those storms . And I am not planning to stay in any of them any longer. In my future home, on Water
of course,I am planning to get very secured room,where all stuff and all documents and other precious not replaceable things could stay, not touched() 
I read,somewhere,that ppl get storages for the storm time to take things their
I hear you about things are just things. Of course the most matters is a family,the loved ones ... but to me is not just things that can be replaced because they are expensive. It’s just I put a lot of work to find things that are from earlier collections . And it’s not easy to find them, then I do attach and love them. So it’s not the money, but not ability to get them again[emoji849][emoji20] 
But let’s not talk about sad things 
It’s Christmas time!
Enjoy your holidays with your loved ones and friends in our beautiful paradise, at this time of the year, called Florida, (the land of flowers) [emoji318][emoji301]️[emoji300]️[emoji319][emoji267][emoji257][emoji322][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am shopping my own pyjamas this week.
> Flu city!
> Well I was well enough last night to go see star wars with my tween and I was so happy to put on real clothes and lipstick that I went all out with the bronze embroidered bodysuit and beaded cashmere cardigan.



Oh no  that’s not fun to be sick at this time of the year! 
I hope you will be well back soon and enjoy your Christmas [emoji120][emoji56][emoji319][emoji267][emoji301]️


----------



## Mimmy

@HopelessBagGirl @girleuro Thank you for the warm welcome back!

@HopelessBagGirl I will continue to check Cathy Roels Etsy shop to look at her handbags. Thank you again making me aware of a fantastic artisan! [emoji7]

@girleuro I am sorry to hear that you and your DH experienced some difficulties during Irma. I am glad that overall you are doing okay. [emoji106]

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! [emoji320] [emoji319] [emoji318]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Marylin

My dear friends. I feel very grateful to have found such wonderful women who share my love for clothes, all of my superficial vices, but most of all my values and beliefs. I become to appreciate each and every one of you over the years and catch myself thinking of you when I see a particular piece of clothing or in particular circumstances. I’m glad we’re all together on this thread as close as one can be in a virtual environment. 
I wish you all a very happy Christmas and can’t wait to see what Santa got you this year!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I popped into this thread again, and saw this very cute outfit. This just seems so casually festive. [emoji320] [emoji318] [emoji319]I love it, Marylin!
> 
> I don’t think that I could reasonably catch up on this thread, so if you ladies will allow me, I’ll just jump back in.
> 
> I have still been keeping track of my purchases and sticking to my budget. I will do my final calculations soon, as I don’t have any planned purchases before year end. The after Christmas sales in the states can be quite tempting, but I am going to try to resist.
> 
> At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, something happened this Summer that really altered my shopping pattern, and was the cause of a lot of self reflection. That something was Hurricane Irma. Our home was predicted to be in the direct path and our home is waterfront. At the last moment Irma shifted just enough and weakened significantly. We only had minor house damage; it is finally repaired.
> 
> When faced with evacuation, I initially was going to put most of my handbags/wardrobe valuables in our car trunks/boots. At some point, I said to myself ‘this is ridiculous’! I needed that space to transport water, food, gasoline and other items of daily living. I came to the realization that as long as we were safe, that was what mattered.
> 
> I took my Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, such a practical workhorse bag. I also took my H Evelyne TPM in colvert, my Rodeo charm and my H scarves. Haha! [emoji23] I came to a realization, but I’m not crazy. I have not seen a Evelyne in colvert since I bought mine; not going to risk losing that. My other H items although pricey, could probably be purchased again.
> 
> Luckily I didn’t lose anything, except my pineapple tee. That’s a story for another time.
> 
> I still enjoy shopping and I have still been shopping. I have noticed that it has definitely slowed down though.
> 
> I realize that I still have that ‘shopping gene’ though, so I am planning to make a new budget for 2018. I will post more details when I have it finalized. [emoji6]


You weren’t really gone from the thread, we all kept thinking of you! Amazing how an event like that can change one’s entire outlook on life. I hope we don’t always need life threatening catastrophes to remind us of what’s important. I can’t even imagine how it must have been for you and I’m glad to hear you haven’t lost your shopping spirit! Looking forward to all of what you’re going to get!


----------



## Marylin

So we’re done tidying away all the paper, rolling up all the ribbons and found the cat in one of the boxes! And this is my favorite Christmas gift. It wasn’t the most expensive one, nor the one highest on my list, but a total surprise. My husband and son bought it in New York the last week of their almost 4 month long stay in the US, thinking of me. When I unpacked it everybody yelled, she looked just like me!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> So we’re done tidying away all the paper, rolling up all the ribbons and found the cat in one of the boxes! And this is my favorite Christmas gift. It wasn’t the most expensive one, nor the one highest on my list, but a total surprise. My husband and son bought it in New York the last week of their almost 4 month long stay in the US, thinking of me. When I unpacked it everybody yelled, she looked just like me!
> View attachment 3915342



So perfect, Marylin! Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So we’re done tidying away all the paper, rolling up all the ribbons and found the cat in one of the boxes! And this is my favorite Christmas gift. It wasn’t the most expensive one, nor the one highest on my list, but a total surprise. My husband and son bought it in New York the last week of their almost 4 month long stay in the US, thinking of me. When I unpacked it everybody yelled, she looked just like me!
> View attachment 3915342



It’s beautiful @Marilyn and how thoughtful of your men [emoji56] 
The gift that comes from the heart and thought is the most precious! [emoji120][emoji301]️[emoji319][emoji322]Merry Christmas [emoji319]


----------



## bakeacookie

Merry Christmas!! [emoji319]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> So we’re done tidying away all the paper, rolling up all the ribbons and found the cat in one of the boxes! And this is my favorite Christmas gift. It wasn’t the most expensive one, nor the one highest on my list, but a total surprise. My husband and son bought it in New York the last week of their almost 4 month long stay in the US, thinking of me. When I unpacked it everybody yelled, she looked just like me!
> View attachment 3915342



That’s a perfect gift!!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks girls, I really love it. Makes me smile every time I pass it. 
Wonderful quiet day today, we went for along walk and dropped by some friends. 
Another of my Ann Taylor acquisitions that I had bought on sale. I particularly like the sleeves and that the neck is not too high and tight to be comfortable.


----------



## Sass

Merry Christmas TPF friends. Sending Christmas Cheer from Australia. 

2017 has been a challenging year for a few of us it seems.

I personally hope that 2018 can be a bit less mad and I can have both time and money to participate in this forum a bit more. 

Its a little early but happy new year to you all!! 

Best wishes for a happy and prosperous 2018


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Merry Christmas TPF friends. Sending Christmas Cheer from Australia.
> 
> 2017 has been a challenging year for a few of us it seems.
> 
> I personally hope that 2018 can be a bit less mad and I can have both time and money to participate in this forum a bit more.
> 
> Its a little early but happy new year to you all!!
> 
> Best wishes for a happy and prosperous 2018


How lovely to hear from you, Sass! Merry Christmas to you too and we hope to see a lot of you in 2018. Time is precious, but you certainly don’t need more money to participate, though I have to admit it seems to be more fun to post new items than to repost what I’ve got already...
May 2018 be quiet for you and successful, may you be healthy and happy and present us frequently with beautiful outfit ideas!


----------



## Marylin

Family lunch in one hour! I’m sitting around in my Pyjamas instead of tidying up and getting ready. I have no idea what to wear, I’m so wiped out, I can’t even imagine putting on make up! 
My brother is presenting his new girlfriend today, I’m so not ready, even though it’s none of my business really. I don’t know how to present myself, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mimmy

Sass said:


> Merry Christmas TPF friends. Sending Christmas Cheer from Australia.
> 
> 2017 has been a challenging year for a few of us it seems.
> 
> I personally hope that 2018 can be a bit less mad and I can have both time and money to participate in this forum a bit more.
> 
> Its a little early but happy new year to you all!!
> 
> Best wishes for a happy and prosperous 2018



Great to hear from you, Sass!  Sorry to hear that 2017 was a challenging/mad year. 

Yes, although a bit early; here’s wishing for a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous 2018! [emoji323]


----------



## Marylin

In the end it was quite easy, since this was one of my tested party outfits anyways and I guess I got inspired by one of Mimmy’s last looks!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Have been MIA for a while on tpf but wanted to drop in and wish everyone a wonderful holiday season (sorry, a little late) and an upcoming happy new year!!! xoxoxo. It’s been great fun in this thread and I will be back next year, with a full on ban! I’ve set aside 5 items I can purchase, yet to be determined, so I don’t go crazy, but yes, I am to be on a full ban from any wardrobe related items. Outside of the 5 item exception are items I have to replace such as black work pants or black work shoes - sometimes things can’t be avoided. See all of you next year! xoxoxo


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> Merry Christmas TPF friends. Sending Christmas Cheer from Australia.
> 
> 2017 has been a challenging year for a few of us it seems.
> 
> I personally hope that 2018 can be a bit less mad and I can have both time and money to participate in this forum a bit more.
> 
> Its a little early but happy new year to you all!!
> 
> Best wishes for a happy and prosperous 2018



Best wishes for 2018, Sass! xoxoxo. May it be looking bright, promising, and less mad.


----------



## girleuro

So ladies , the year is almost over and I like always reflect on the ending year, and wishing and dreaming for New 2018 year .I wish you ladies very healthy,happy and full of shopping [emoji12] 2018!
So even,the year wasn’t as good as I wanted/expected, I still grateful for everything after all we made it one more year, we healthy and had some nice shoppings done. So it’s not so bad . 
Of course I am still sad, that I couldn’t to go to Europe, to visit my family, as I planned [emoji20] 
But I will be definitely going in February or even maybe in January. So I checked the weather prognosis, and it looks that it’s going to be from -4C to about +2 So it’s definitely cold for me [emoji849][emoji300]️ 
I am so used to Florida weather so I am thinking what do I need to be warm I do not like too many layers, actually don’t like at all. I never liked . So I was thinking to get nice mink coat,but not something big, since is not -10 or more 
So I came across this simple , but beautiful and hopefully warm mink coat. 
I think it could go with everything and I think it would be versatile even for my very rarely cold Florida weather. as well What do you ladies think . I attached a few pictures. The second one might fit my size


----------



## girleuro

I guess I am officially becoming obsessed about mink coats today [emoji13] 
I haven’t been in cold climate for more than 18 years, so haven’t imagined how many beautiful coats are out whether. So today I started looking and I love them all[emoji50] I am attaching a few more the first one I really love, but I believe it would cost me almost double than the one I already posted. [emoji20] anyways here are a few more and I need you ladies to let me know, which one you like the most and which one would be most versatile and go with everything 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The second one I saw in navy as well


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Have been MIA for a while on tpf but wanted to drop in and wish everyone a wonderful holiday season (sorry, a little late) and an upcoming happy new year!!! xoxoxo. It’s been great fun in this thread and I will be back next year, with a full on ban! I’ve set aside 5 items I can purchase, yet to be determined, so I don’t go crazy, but yes, I am to be on a full ban from any wardrobe related items. Outside of the 5 item exception are items I have to replace such as black work pants or black work shoes - sometimes things can’t be avoided. See all of you next year! xoxoxo


Eggtart, nice to have you back! I was wondering how you were preaparing for your shopping ban. I’m so excitedly to see what you come up with in 2018, after all you’re the only one in this thread’s long life to be actually only shopping your own wardrobe.   I hope you too will have a wonderful year, stay healthy and happy and in touch with us!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So ladies , the year is almost over and I like always reflect on the ending year, and wishing and dreaming for New 2018 year .I wish you ladies very healthy,happy and full of shopping [emoji12] 2018!
> So even,the year wasn’t as good as I wanted/expected, I still grateful for everything after all we made it one more year, we healthy and had some nice shoppings done. So it’s not so bad .
> Of course I am still sad, that I couldn’t to go to Europe, to visit my family, as I planned [emoji20]
> But I will be definitely going in February or even maybe in January. So I checked the weather prognosis, and it looks that it’s going to be from -4C to about +2 So it’s definitely cold for me [emoji849][emoji300]️
> I am so used to Florida weather so I am thinking what do I need to be warm I do not like too many layers, actually don’t like at all. I never liked . So I was thinking to get nice mink coat,but not something big, since is not -10 or more
> So I came across this simple , but beautiful and hopefully warm mink coat.
> I think it could go with everything and I think it would be versatile even for my very rarely cold Florida weather. as well What do you ladies think . I attached a few pictures. The second one might fit my size
> View attachment 3918823
> View attachment 3918824


So glad to hear you’ll finally be visiting your family soon! -4 doesn’t sound that cold (to me...). I couldn’t imagine wearing a fur coat at that temperature. I have a fur hat that I take out every couple years only when the temperature drops below -6 or less. But I do realize it must be arctic for you, so go for it! I like the second coat you posted the best, the light grey one, because it might be the most versatile, but also because I like the style the best. Number one is cool but will limit your color choices, number three, navy or green, seems too fancy,  not classic at all.


----------



## Marylin

Brunch invitation tomorrow. Just found out today. Oh my, I’m so out of ideas....  
We’re having tons of snow, it’s -6C right now (at night), but supposed to be really warm starting tomorrow afternoon and up to +14 on Sunday! Crazy! So will I be starting the day in snowboots and switch to ankle boots during brunch?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So glad to hear you’ll finally be visiting your family soon! -4 doesn’t sound that cold (to me...). I couldn’t imagine wearing a fur coat at that temperature. I have a fur hat that I take out every couple years only when the temperature drops below -6 or less. But I do realize it must be arctic for you, so go for it! I like the second coat you posted the best, the light grey one, because it might be the most versatile, but also because I like the style the best. Number one is cool but will limit your color choices, number three, navy or green, seems too fancy,  not classic at all.



Ha ha thank you Marilyn for enabling Its the most expensive one. [emoji849]And I do love it the most as well. [emoji13] I guess i should purchase that and very light Chanel coat from previous seasons or years, something well discounted, to leverage mink purchase [emoji848][emoji6] and I would be ok with outerwear. Now boots it’s another subject I have only Suede grey OTK and thinking to get black ones as well, but definitely need something warmer and also something when snow becomes water oh I can’t even think about that. It’s the worst weather ever and feet are wet [emoji30] Don’t even know what kind of boots I need [emoji849] any suggestions, but keep in mind that I need something weather proof but at the same time fancy[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Brunch invitation tomorrow. Just found out today. Oh my, I’m so out of ideas....
> We’re having tons of snow, it’s -6C right now (at night), but supposed to be really warm starting tomorrow afternoon and up to +14 on Sunday! Crazy! So will I be starting the day in snowboots and switch to ankle boots during brunch?



How nice it looks like Parties doesn’t end for you Marilyn [emoji41][emoji319][emoji322] 
But the weather brrr -6 it’s very cold for me and then snow becomes water +14 it’s crazy and I do remember that type of weather [emoji30] horrible. 
It’s warm in South Florida, no rain no snow. It’s truly beautiful. It’s not humid for a change [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> Have been MIA for a while on tpf but wanted to drop in and wish everyone a wonderful holiday season (sorry, a little late) and an upcoming happy new year!!! xoxoxo. It’s been great fun in this thread and I will be back next year, with a full on ban! I’ve set aside 5 items I can purchase, yet to be determined, so I don’t go crazy, but yes, I am to be on a full ban from any wardrobe related items. Outside of the 5 item exception are items I have to replace such as black work pants or black work shoes - sometimes things can’t be avoided. See all of you next year! xoxoxo



Happy holidays and very healthy and prosperous 2018 eggtartapproved!
I see you are ready for a ban
My hubby would be happy if that would be me[emoji23] [emoji56]
I applaud you ! Please update us how is going with your goals! [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Eggtart, nice to have you back! I was wondering how you were preaparing for your shopping ban. I’m so excitedly to see what you come up with in 2018, after all you’re the only one in this thread’s long life to be actually only shopping your own wardrobe.   I hope you too will have a wonderful year, stay healthy and happy and in touch with us!


i spent most of this year’s budget finding basics and some items that have been on my wishlist or long searched for list, and I did end up going over my budget but I think in the long run for next year, it will help me with my ban. I feel more prepared for it with what I bought in 2017. I did buy something special as a gift for myself in preparation for next year though, see recent post hehe. I’m actually pretty excited for my ban!



girleuro said:


> Happy holidays and very healthy and prosperous 2018 eggtartapproved!
> I see you are ready for a ban
> My hubby would be happy if that would be me[emoji23] [emoji56]
> I applaud you ! Please update us how is going with your goals! [emoji120][emoji56]


I’ll be around for next year for sure!  best of the new year to you!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

These are what I bought as a gift for myself to wrap up 2017, and start my 2018 ban, strong!


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> These are what I bought as a gift for myself to wrap up 2017, and start my 2018 ban, strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919220



These are beautiful eggtartapproved [emoji7] Nice gift Congrats


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> These are what I bought as a gift for myself to wrap up 2017, and start my 2018 ban, strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919220


Cute! Every time you want to buy something, you can look at your cute shoes to remind you not to!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Ha ha thank you Marilyn for enabling Its the most expensive one. [emoji849]And I do love it the most as well. [emoji13] I guess i should purchase that and very light Chanel coat from previous seasons or years, something well discounted, to leverage mink purchase [emoji848][emoji6] and I would be ok with outerwear. Now boots it’s another subject I have only Suede grey OTK and thinking to get black ones as well, but definitely need something warmer and also something when snow becomes water oh I can’t even think about that. It’s the worst weather ever and feet are wet [emoji30] Don’t even know what kind of boots I need [emoji849] any suggestions, but keep in mind that I need something weather proof but at the same time fancy[emoji12]


Try Chloe boots! I had some on that I loved, but they didn’t have them in my size anymore, now I wear cheap warm ones through mud and snow. I’ll try to find a pic.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro These are the ones I wanted, the second are by Ferraragamo and really cute!


----------



## Marylin

And this is what I have..  mostly practical, very comfy, but not very stylish.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And this is what I have..  mostly practical, very comfy, but not very stylish.
> View attachment 3919643



Thank you Marilyn those are cute ,especially the second ones. But question can I get those for my big feet 
And can they go through snow and melted snow as well , keeping my feet dry. 
Yours nice too, i would like thou in lighter colors. And no I don’t think your shoes style would go with my fur [emoji848] I might need to try to find online. I don’t think Florida will have much choice of winter boots [emoji848][emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn those are cute ,especially the second ones. But question can I get those for my big feet
> And can they go through snow and melted snow as well , keeping my feet dry.
> Yours nice too, i would like thou in lighter colors. And no I don’t think your shoes style would go with my fur [emoji848] I might need to try to find online. I don’t think Florida will have much choice of winter boots [emoji848][emoji849]


Don’t know which way you’re going, but you could pick them up on your way through Europe. Everything will be on sale by then anyways. Or you could have a few options sent to your final destination, to be able to pick out what you like and send back what doesn’t fit.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Don’t know which way you’re going, but you could pick them up on your way through Europe. Everything will be on sale by then anyways. Or you could have a few options sent to your final destination, to be able to pick out what you like and send back what doesn’t fit.



Thank you Marilyn great advice [emoji120] 
I probably going to Paris first [emoji12],since I still try to see if could snatch a few pieces from Cosmopolite collection, but runway version. I can stop anywhere, but the thing is, I am very anxious to get to my home, Lithuania, as soon as possible [emoji120] 
I did heard that you guys, in Germany, have stores for big feet [emoji12] 
Do you think that I could order while I am in US and request to ship to Paris or my home? Do you have online shopping websites, so I could choose? [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn great advice [emoji120]
> I probably going to Paris first [emoji12],since I still try to see if could snatch a few pieces from Cosmopolite collection, but runway version. I can stop anywhere, but the thing is, I am very anxious to get to my home, Lithuania, as soon as possible [emoji120]
> I did heard that you guys, in Germany, have stores for big feet [emoji12]
> Do you think that I could order while I am in US and request to ship to Paris or my home? Do you have online shopping websites, so I could choose? [emoji120][emoji56]


Let me see what I can find out, would you?


----------



## Marylin

Birthday Brunch for a friend today at a local restaurant. I could have been warmer...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn great advice [emoji120]
> I probably going to Paris first [emoji12],since I still try to see if could snatch a few pieces from Cosmopolite collection, but runway version. I can stop anywhere, but the thing is, I am very anxious to get to my home, Lithuania, as soon as possible [emoji120]
> I did heard that you guys, in Germany, have stores for big feet [emoji12]
> Do you think that I could order while I am in US and request to ship to Paris or my home? Do you have online shopping websites, so I could choose? [emoji120][emoji56]


What I’ve found so far is the online store mybestbrandsdotcom. They list from boutiques all over the world and at first glance they do have boots size 42 and bigger that can be shipped to the US.


----------



## Perfect Day

girleuro said:


> So ladies , the year is almost over and I like always reflect on the ending year, and wishing and dreaming for New 2018 year .I wish you ladies very healthy,happy and full of shopping [emoji12] 2018!
> So even,the year wasn’t as good as I wanted/expected, I still grateful for everything after all we made it one more year, we healthy and had some nice shoppings done. So it’s not so bad .
> Of course I am still sad, that I couldn’t to go to Europe, to visit my family, as I planned [emoji20]
> But I will be definitely going in February or even maybe in January. So I checked the weather prognosis, and it looks that it’s going to be from -4C to about +2 So it’s definitely cold for me [emoji849][emoji300]️
> I am so used to Florida weather so I am thinking what do I need to be warm I do not like too many layers, actually don’t like at all. I never liked . So I was thinking to get nice mink coat,but not something big, since is not -10 or more
> So I came across this simple , but beautiful and hopefully warm mink coat.
> I think it could go with everything and I think it would be versatile even for my very rarely cold Florida weather. as well What do you ladies think . I attached a few pictures. The second one might fit my size
> View attachment 3918823
> View attachment 3918824


It's beautiful. Have you seen the post your fur items thread- you will get lots of feedback on there. I really like these!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Birthday Brunch for a friend today at a local restaurant. I could have been warmer...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919999



I love your outfit,especially pink cardigan. [emoji7]I am kind of obsessed with pink this winter. Want everything pink[emoji13] I hope you had a great time [emoji120]
P.s those boots are nice too[emoji301]️


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What I’ve found so far is the online store mybestbrandsdotcom. They list from boutiques all over the world and at first glance they do have boots size 42 and bigger that can be shipped to the US.



Aww thank you so much Marilyn [emoji257][emoji120][emoji56] I will definitely check it out and bigger than 42 sizes [emoji126][emoji301]️[emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Perfect Day said:


> It's beautiful. Have you seen the post your fur items thread- you will get lots of feedback on there. I really like these!!



Thank you so much @Perfect Day
I haven’t seen yet,but I definitely going to check it out [emoji257][emoji120][emoji56]Happy New Year![emoji322]


----------



## Marylin

Happy New Year to all of you wonderful Ladies! May all your wishes come true, and let us successfully shop our wardrobes, keep our budgets and share our thoughts and ideas, our purchases and our outfits with each other!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I love your outfit,especially pink cardigan. [emoji7]I am kind of obsessed with pink this winter. Want everything pink[emoji13] I hope you had a great time [emoji120]
> P.s those boots are nice too[emoji301]️


Thank your girleuro, the boots are by Gabor, a Bavarian shoe company that makes very good quality shoes for very reasonable prices. They tend to be a bit conservative, but very comfortable and as far as I know they go up to size 42. Could be worth a try for you.


----------



## girleuro

So I think I got myself a headache [emoji849] I found this gorgeous skirt, and such a great deal, so I purchased. Somehow I missed the top ,I guess seller was selling separately. Anyhow, I received the skirt today. It’s so gorgeous and soft and it’s versatile for all seasons. I wish I can find matching top. I might be able to find since it was 2017’s collection. But until then, I need to find to match some tops. It’s knitted and textured it is white, so how can I make closest to look as a set. Should I get ivory or ecru sweater. White it might going to be hard to match ... so here I am attaching a few options available.And I need ladies your advice [emoji120][emoji56] 
what colors and textures you would suggest the black one also available in white or off white, just couldn’t find picture [emoji20] 










I don’t know if pink goes well I just obsessed right now with pink
I also need other ideas [emoji362] than I posted
I adding better pic of color .Its truly white. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3923988


----------



## Selenet

girleuro said:


> So I think I got myself a headache [emoji849] I found this gorgeous skirt, and such a great deal, so I purchased. Somehow I missed the top ,I guess seller was selling separately. Anyhow, I received the skirt today. It’s so gorgeous and soft and it’s versatile for all seasons. I wish I can find matching top. I might be able to find since it was 2017’s collection. But until then, I need to find to match some tops. It’s knitted and textured it is white, so how can I make closest to look as a set. Should I get ivory or ecru sweater. White it might going to be hard to match ... so here I am attaching a few options available.And I need ladies your advice [emoji120][emoji56]
> what colors and textures you would suggest the black one also available in white or off white, just couldn’t find picture [emoji20]
> View attachment 3923960
> View attachment 3923961
> View attachment 3923962
> View attachment 3923963
> View attachment 3923966
> View attachment 3923967
> View attachment 3923971
> View attachment 3923976
> View attachment 3923978
> 
> I don’t know if pink goes well I just obsessed right now with pink
> I also need other ideas [emoji362] than I posted
> I adding better pic of color .Its truly white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923988



What a beautiful skirt! I think it would suit very well with light pink (cashmere or alpaca) knit and your idea to pair it with a sweater is really good, here are some ideas I came up with (for summer or spring time). Maybe a cashmere vest and a white-tshirt or a dress shirt would be nice for spring.


Here is my Chanel cashmere vest: I paired it with a denim skirt but Chanel paired it with a matching white skirt. 

For summer/spring, I would pair it with something sleeveless. I have a few gorgeous Chanel sleeveless knit tops, maybe something similar would fit you as well? Especially a pink one would fit (sorry for the bad pics).



I have the blue jacket from your pictures and it is one my favorite Chanel RTW pieces! While I love it with trousers, it's not the best option with skirts.




I don't think it suits that well with skirts because it easily looks boxy and shortens legs (or maybe it's just my imagination). I attach a few pictures, unfortunately I don't have any full length pictures. Also if you want to go for the set look, I think this one might not be the best option because it's rather different with the buttons and style in general.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So I think I got myself a headache [emoji849] I found this gorgeous skirt, and such a great deal, so I purchased. Somehow I missed the top ,I guess seller was selling separately. Anyhow, I received the skirt today. It’s so gorgeous and soft and it’s versatile for all seasons. I wish I can find matching top. I might be able to find since it was 2017’s collection. But until then, I need to find to match some tops. It’s knitted and textured it is white, so how can I make closest to look as a set. Should I get ivory or ecru sweater. White it might going to be hard to match ... so here I am attaching a few options available.And I need ladies your advice [emoji120][emoji56]
> what colors and textures you would suggest the black one also available in white or off white, just couldn’t find picture [emoji20]
> View attachment 3923960
> View attachment 3923961
> View attachment 3923962
> View attachment 3923963
> View attachment 3923966
> View attachment 3923967
> View attachment 3923971
> View attachment 3923976
> View attachment 3923978
> 
> I don’t know if pink goes well I just obsessed right now with pink
> I also need other ideas [emoji362] than I posted
> I adding better pic of color .Its truly white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923988


I agree with Selenet, I think that the dark top seems too much like a contrast. I like the lighter tops, especially the first. What a lovely turtleneck! Why not light pink? Any pastels would look cute, you just have to find a way to repeat the color with your shoes or women accessories. Great skirt!


----------



## girleuro

Selenet said:


> What a beautiful skirt! I think it would suit very well with light pink (cashmere or alpaca) knit and your idea to pair it with a sweater is really good, here are some ideas I came up with (for summer or spring time). Maybe a cashmere vest and a white-tshirt or a dress shirt would be nice for spring.
> View attachment 3925059
> 
> Here is my Chanel cashmere vest: I paired it with a denim skirt but Chanel paired it with a matching white skirt.
> 
> For summer/spring, I would pair it with something sleeveless. I have a few gorgeous Chanel sleeveless knit tops, maybe something similar would fit you as well? Especially a pink one would fit (sorry for the bad pics).
> View attachment 3925086
> 
> 
> I have the blue jacket from your pictures and it is one my favorite Chanel RTW pieces! While I love it with trousers, it's not the best option with skirts.
> View attachment 3925047
> 
> View attachment 3925048
> 
> I don't think it suits that well with skirts because it easily looks boxy and shortens legs (or maybe it's just my imagination). I attach a few pictures, unfortunately I don't have any full length pictures. Also if you want to go for the set look, I think this one might not be the best option because it's rather different with the buttons and style in general.



Thank you so much Selenet [emoji257][emoji120] I like your sleeveless pastel tops [emoji7] I definitely going to try something like that . My main concern was that knitwear most of the time have some kind of pattern and how different patterns would look together [emoji848] 
I think that solid knit without pattern would make a better set . But I am going to try all options, [emoji12]maybe it’s just my imagination that patterns can clash [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I agree with Selenet, I think that the dark top seems too much like a contrast. I like the lighter tops, especially the first. What a lovely turtleneck! Why not light pink? Any pastels would look cute, you just have to find a way to repeat the color with your shoes or women accessories. Great skirt!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji120][emoji257] what a great idea ,to repeat color in accessories [emoji848]i will definitely try [emoji56][emoji126]
Yes I like first one turtleneck,oh I wish it would be light blush color, but it’s ecru. Also has gold buttons on the sleeves and would be too long as well, so I don’t think would go well[emoji20] I like the second with ruffles (the black one),which also comes in ecru, but maybe it’s too sheer, well o guess I just need keep looking. The worst case scenario, I could always wear with solid bodysuit ,but it’s kind of different style that I would want to achieve [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

If I bought it in December and exchanged it for a smaller size and got it in January, does it count for 2017 or 2018? 
Would never wear it with sneakers though. Or would I?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> If I bought it in December and exchanged it for a smaller size and got it in January, does it count for 2017 or 2018?
> Would never wear it with sneakers though. Or would I?
> View attachment 3926259



It should be 2018. Because if you exchanged it,it’s the same as you returned and purchased again. 
I don’t know with snickers maybe not but maybe with fancy ones,the ones that look more like shoes,you could pull it off [emoji12]
I actually have similar dress Dolce&Gabbana with broken hearts. I purchased a few years back, but I haven’t wore it either. In adds they also had it worn with sneakers and socks, but no,that type of outfit we could wore a few decades back . It’s beautiful dress and can be worn with shoes,sandals,booties. And it’s so feminine,mine even more puffy/pleated but not Chanel [emoji849],so I guess that’s why I haven’t worn . That’s why I don’t buy other brands anymore,with a few small exceptions [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3926272

Maybe I will take with me on the trip,maybe not[emoji849][emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

So finally Florida got freezing [emoji30] it’s about 50’s and very sunny ,but boy it’s cold. So that makes me to rethink my fur situation to take to Europe. I might need long one[emoji849] actually that knee length,if I would have it,I probably would wear it today,although ppl wearing sweaters,leather jackets and light coats, but it is cold and it’s a day and sun is shining. I believe I will be really cold this evening. So if 50’s freezing to me, I can’t even imagine 20’s or less [emoji23] My head is have been frozen for 3 days now. And I just went outside to take the garbage,I even didn’t go nowhere until today. I hope it’s going to get warm soon. I don’t like that cold [emoji20][emoji301]️ And I am so unprepared,I don’t even have warm scarf [emoji849]Da


----------



## girleuro

I like this sweater for spring with gold sandals(I love gold and it goes well with my blond hair and golden tanned skin to go with my white skirt what do you ladies think? [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I like this sweater for spring with gold sandals(I love gold and it goes well with my blond hair and golden tanned skin to go with my white skirt what do you ladies think? [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926407


Lovely! It needs a plain bottom, love it just like in the picture. I’m not such a fan of big sweater small skirt looks. Would it be too bulky for the delicate skirt. I guess you’ll have to try it out.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It should be 2018. Because if you exchanged it,it’s the same as you returned and purchased again.
> I don’t know with snickers maybe not but maybe with fancy ones,the ones that look more like shoes,you could pull it off [emoji12]
> I actually have similar dress Dolce&Gabbana with broken hearts. I purchased a few years back, but I haven’t wore it either. In adds they also had it worn with sneakers and socks, but no,that type of outfit we could wore a few decades back . It’s beautiful dress and can be worn with shoes,sandals,booties. And it’s so feminine,mine even more puffy/pleated but not Chanel [emoji849],so I guess that’s why I haven’t worn . That’s why I don’t buy other brands anymore,with a few small exceptions [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926272
> 
> Maybe I will take with me on the trip,maybe not[emoji849][emoji848]


So how about this?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So finally Florida got freezing [emoji30] it’s about 50’s and very sunny ,but boy it’s cold. So that makes me to rethink my fur situation to take to Europe. I might need long one[emoji849] actually that knee length,if I would have it,I probably would wear it today,although ppl wearing sweaters,leather jackets and light coats, but it is cold and it’s a day and sun is shining. I believe I will be really cold this evening. So if 50’s freezing to me, I can’t even imagine 20’s or less [emoji23] My head is have been frozen for 3 days now. And I just went outside to take the garbage,I even didn’t go nowhere until today. I hope it’s going to get warm soon. I don’t like that cold [emoji20][emoji301]️ And I am so unprepared,I don’t even have warm scarf [emoji849]Da


Poor you! Go and get something warm! Anything to keep you warm and once you’re comfy you can figure out what to get for your trip.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Lovely! It needs a plain bottom, love it just like in the picture. I’m not such a fan of big sweater small skirt looks. Would it be too bulky for the delicate skirt. I guess you’ll have to try it out.



I know it’s kind of bulky[emoji20]but I thought if I get 2-3 sizes smaller and then do some alterations to make it more fitted , but yep I don’t think it’s worth all that headache,the bottom would need to be altered as well. And for that price I don’t think I would want to do so many Alterations,and it might still would not come out right[emoji849] I just love the colors on this sweater [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So how about this?
> 
> View attachment 3926461



I love it [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Poor you! Go and get something warm! Anything to keep you warm and once you’re comfy you can figure out what to get for your trip.



I know I hope it gets warmer soon, because I keep my trips to refrigerator too often[emoji849][emoji20] and looking for comfort food. 
I had 2 Starbucks lates today with morning bun [emoji849], which I never do that when it’s warm 
And my Chanel outfits don’t need extra pounds[emoji30][emoji849], actually I was planning to lose a dozen or so before I go[emoji50] [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I know I hope it gets warmer soon, because I keep my trips to refrigerator too often[emoji849][emoji20] and looking for comfort food.
> I had 2 Starbucks lates today with morning bun [emoji849], which I never do that when it’s warm
> And my Chanel outfits don’t need extra pounds[emoji30][emoji849], actually I was planning to lose a dozen or so before I go[emoji50] [emoji23]


Totally understandable! You’ll be fine, don’t worry. It’s going to be so busy once you start packing and planning, you’ll loose every gram. It’s also a challenge to stay slim in the winter because winter clothes tend to hide more than emphasize. So I’m also not looking forward to trying on my spring clothes. Fortunately there’s a lot of time. Last year we had snow in April...


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I like this sweater for spring with gold sandals(I love gold and it goes well with my blond hair and golden tanned skin to go with my white skirt what do you ladies think? [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926407



This is so you!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Totally understandable! You’ll be fine, don’t worry. It’s going to be so busy once you start packing and planning, you’ll loose every gram. It’s also a challenge to stay slim in the winter because winter clothes tend to hide more than emphasize. So I’m also not looking forward to trying on my spring clothes. Fortunately there’s a lot of time. Last year we had snow in April...



Ha ha [emoji23] I know, that’s why once a month I try all my clothes, so if anything, I would know that time came is to stop running to the refrigerator [emoji23]Snow in April [emoji50], so if I go next month, I would still be able to enjoy my fur, which I am planning to purchase [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> This is so you!!!



Thank you Bake [emoji120][emoji56] I definitely need to try and see.[emoji12] ,because Marilyn brought to my attention that is kind of bulky shape, but those colors [emoji7][emoji41][emoji146]I have to see if I maybe could alter it to make more fitted[emoji848]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you Bake [emoji120][emoji56] I definitely need to try and see.[emoji12] ,because Marilyn brought to my attention that is kind of bulky shape, but those colors [emoji7][emoji41][emoji146]I have to see if I maybe could alter it to make more fitted[emoji848]


Those colors would be great with your skirt. So if not that specific top, one similar but more fitted. 

Or get that top fitted to you. 

I need to get my Chanel jacket fitted to me. I'm glad I didn't pay full price as I think all the stuff would be so boxy on me. lol lesson learned.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Those colors would be great with your skirt. So if not that specific top, one similar but more fitted.
> 
> Or get that top fitted to you.
> 
> I need to get my Chanel jacket fitted to me. I'm glad I didn't pay full price as I think all the stuff would be so boxy on me. lol lesson learned.



Yes the colors are so gorgeous!, hopefully I could make it work [emoji849]
Oh you haven’t did Alterations yet, so you haven’t worn your Chanel? 
It’s a process of learning. Some Chanel jackets are boxy, and I don’t like it,but there are so many that would don’t need alterations or too much alterations. 
You will learn. I did bought my first Chanel jacket quite boxy too[emoji849]Wasn’t too bad, but still straight cut . It took me awhile to figure out what goes well with it. I didn’t needed alterations,but let’s say, I do not care much for that type of style. It’s not always easy to purchase something just by looking at the pictures. You need to examine the measurements very well as well. It’s not so hard,it’s just require practice [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Yes the colors are so gorgeous!, hopefully I could make it work [emoji849]
> Oh you haven’t did Alterations yet, so you haven’t worn your Chanel?
> It’s a process of learning. Some Chanel jackets are boxy, and I don’t like it,but there are so many that would don’t need alterations or too much alterations.
> You will learn. I did bought my first Chanel jacket quite boxy too[emoji849]Wasn’t too bad, but still straight cut . It took me awhile to figure out what goes well with it. I didn’t needed alterations,but let’s say, I do not care much for that type of style. It’s not always easy to purchase something just by looking at the pictures. You need to examine the measurements very well as well. It’s not so hard,it’s just require practice [emoji12]



I've worn it to get a feel for the items. The suit set is much too big for me now. I think I might either need to get alterations or sell it for one that's more fitted on me. When I looked at the measurements I think I wanted wiggle room, but this one has too much haha. The cut of the suit doesn't help either. 

But it is a process. Not sure now if I should alter or just get a different one.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I've worn it to get a feel for the items. The suit set is much too big for me now. I think I might either need to get alterations or sell it for one that's more fitted on me. When I looked at the measurements I think I wanted wiggle room, but this one has too much haha. The cut of the suit doesn't help either.
> 
> But it is a process. Not sure now if I should alter or just get a different one.



It depends if you really love it . And how much alteration needs to be done. If you need to alter chest,waist or hips about 2 sizes/~4 inches so it would be fine,but if you need more than that and especially if you need to alter shoulders,so I would say no, because shoulders is the most hard and costly alterations


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> It depends if you really love it . And how much alteration needs to be done. If you need to alter chest,waist or hips about 2 sizes/~4 inches so it would be fine,but if you need more than that and especially if you need to alter shoulders,so I would say no, because shoulders is the most hard and costly alterations



I think the shoulders are fine. It’s the waist. It needs to be taken in. The skirt is a size too large too.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I think the shoulders are fine. It’s the waist. It needs to be taken in. The skirt is a size too large too.



So you should be fine. It’s easy alterations. So you need to think if you really love it and it’s worth to add the cost for alterations. If you do,get it done and enjoy. If not sell it and get something that you would truly love and enjoy for years to come,because Chanel is timeless [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So you should be fine. It’s easy alterations. So you need to think if you really love it and it’s worth to add the cost for alterations. If you do,get it done and enjoy. If not sell it and get something that you would truly love and enjoy for years to come,because Chanel is timeless [emoji6]



I think I’ll alter the skirt suit. It’s a simple style that’s easy for me to wear, and the weight of it works for the temperature here. 

The other jackets are too heavy and I overheat. Unless I’m looking at the wrong ones [emoji28]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I think I’ll alter the skirt suit. It’s a simple style that’s easy for me to wear, and the weight of it works for the temperature here.
> 
> The other jackets are too heavy and I overheat. Unless I’m looking at the wrong ones [emoji28]



Great simple suit is always great,So you can add some accessories or fancy tights with nice heel and make it more dress up,but you can also dress down. Very versatile . Now if you want lighter jackets,always look in Spring or Resort collections ones and of course,some of Pre Fall ones,which usually are very artistic. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Great simple suit is always great,So you can add some accessories or fancy tights with nice heel and make it more dress up,but you can also dress down. Very versatile . Now if you want lighter jackets,always look in Spring or Resort collections ones and of course,some of Pre Fall ones,which usually are very artistic. [emoji7]



After my ban I’ll look at those collections to see if there’s a non black option [emoji23] I was so wanting everything in classic black that I ignored other colors. I’d like a grey or blue one for spring-summer. The black ones I have are very fall-winter.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> After my ban I’ll look at those collections to see if there’s a non black option [emoji23] I was so wanting everything in classic black that I ignored other colors. I’d like a grey or blue one for spring-summer. The black ones I have are very fall-winter.



Ha ha [emoji23] Just keep looking on the Real it does come amazing deals there
If you like black one ,check out 2012 spring collection and I think 2011 . I have black suit from 2012 It’s the same as was on runway and in all fashion magazines the white one. It’s very nice . It’s  3/4 sleeves and light. I wore it with everything (very nice to wear with long dresses on summer evening)[emoji12] So it can go through 3 seasons and very versatile. Also check 2012 Paris Bombay collection. It was amazing jackets,in that collection. I love also 2015 Resort Paris-Dubai collection 
Also it was very nice more fitted jackets I believe in 2005 and 2006 collections. 
Well it is so many,to choose [emoji7]And from earlier collections usually,you can find better deals.


----------



## Marylin

I would have liked January to be a no shopping month, but since I had to return this dress in December and buy it in a smaller size again after New Years I have to count it as a January purchase. (Thanks girleuro...). Anyway, I wore it on Sunday for a family party, including the headpiece. I love how it goes as well with silver as it does with gold accessories, so this is the silver version due to the buttons of the jacket. I’m not planning on getting anything else this month, though!


----------



## KittieKelly

Every time I say "this is it, no more shopping" I end up buying more. So I'm better off not thinking this way 
I had to buy a shopping basket just so I can shop my "closets" and bring the chosen articles to my dressing room


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> Every time I say "this is it, no more shopping" I end up buying more. So I'm better off not thinking this way
> I had to buy a shopping basket just so I can shop my "closets" and bring the chosen articles to my dressing room


Well I guess you’re taking the „shopping your closet” part very seriously!  I do envy you for having multiple closets and that you obviously have some distance between wardrobe and dressing space. So how do you decide what to wear? Is that decision made spontaneously in front of the closets or do you go back and forth with your basket?
 I’ve been pretty good so far, but we’re only 18 days into the year, aren’t we...​


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Well I guess you’re taking the „shopping your closet” part very seriously!  I do envy you for having multiple closets and that you obviously have some distance between wardrobe and dressing space. So how do you decide what to wear? Is that decision made spontaneously in front of the closets or do you go back and forth with your basket?
> I’ve been pretty good so far, but we’re only 18 days into the year, aren’t we...​



18 days being good is always better than 0 days being good!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> 18 days being good is always better than 0 days being good!


Right! Talking about not shopping. How’s the ban going, bake? Still motivated?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Right! Talking about not shopping. How’s the ban going, bake? Still motivated?



Yes! Haha, my dog is keeping me occupied. 
I've shopped for dog things though, but that's not on my ban as my dog does need stuff. lol. 

So far, no clothes, shoes, or bags!


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> Well I guess you’re taking the „shopping your closet” part very seriously!  I do envy you for having multiple closets and that you obviously have some distance between wardrobe and dressing space. So how do you decide what to wear? Is that decision made spontaneously in front of the closets or do you go back and forth with your basket?
> I’ve been pretty good so far, but we’re only 18 days into the year, aren’t we...​



Yes three floors worth, so you can see why I need the basket, it can be exhausting 
I sometimes walk around and see what I can pull out, but usually it is from pictures I got online. Nearly everything I own I have stock photos of the models/ads, so I simply go through those photos on my computer and get an idea on what id like to wear that day. I do this the night before as it can be time consuming.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Yes! Haha, my dog is keeping me occupied.
> I've shopped for dog things though, but that's not on my ban as my dog does need stuff. lol.
> 
> So far, no clothes, shoes, or bags!


Is that a new family member, we’re talking about? I don’t think I’ve heard about a dog before, have I?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Is that a new family member, we’re talking about? I don’t think I’ve heard about a dog before, have I?



Yup! I adopted a dog at the end of the year and took her home last week! I'll try to find the post I had where I posted her picture in a different thread.


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> Yes three floors worth, so you can see why I need the basket, it can be exhausting
> I sometimes walk around and see what I can pull out, but usually it is from pictures I got online. Nearly everything I own I have stock photos of the models/ads, so I simply go through those photos on my computer and get an idea on what id like to wear that day. I do this the night before as it can be time consuming.


OMG! Three floors? I think we need to see pics! How on earth do you get outfits together and how do you plan what goes with what? Do you have a few dozen foolproof outfits or do you wear different combos every day?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Yup! I adopted a dog at the end of the year and took her home last week! I'll try to find the post I had where I posted her picture in a different thread.


Oh how cute! Can’t wait to see pictures! What’s her name?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Oh how cute! Can’t wait to see pictures! What’s her name?


Her name is Bella!

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1516035352-110861-jpg.3935255/


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Her name is Bella!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1516035352-110861-jpg.3935255/


She’s lovely! And a true belle girl! Still a puppy?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> She’s lovely! And a true belle girl! Still a puppy?



The shelter said she's 3. But she acts like a puppy.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> The shelter said she's 3. But she acts like a puppy.


3 is still little. Congrats, she’s a sweetie! No need for shoes if you have a cute little girl like this to take care of...


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> 3 is still little. Congrats, she’s a sweetie! No need for shoes if you have a cute little girl like this to take care of...


Thanks, Marylin!


----------



## Marylin

I totally can relate wanting to buy things for the little dog. When my first son was born I only bought stuff for the baby. Everything was so cute and pretty and being a mum opened a whole new world of shopping for me. Of course I bought too much, what does a baby really need? At least I was able to recycle most of it when the second one was born. Fortunately shopping for boys isn’t as much fun as for girls so they ended up with reasonable wardrobes and we only have to buy things when they grow, which they do endlessly. It’s time for a new suit for the oldest again, a very boring task....


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> OMG! Three floors? I think we need to see pics! How on earth do you get outfits together and how do you plan what goes with what? Do you have a few dozen foolproof outfits or do you wear different combos every day?



It's a mini work out! lol
It takes me a few tries, usually I start with the coat since coats are my favorite, or shoes, then I work my way up. On the drive back home I mentally imagine what my next outfit will be...I guess it's sort of an obsession.


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> It's a mini work out! lol
> It takes me a few tries, usually I start with the coat since coats are my favorite, or shoes, then I work my way up. On the drive back home I mentally imagine what my next outfit will be...I guess it's sort of an obsession.


Sounds like a lot of fun! I’ve seen a few of your coats on the ootd thread and I can see why you love playing with them. Do you keep a list of some sort of how you style your clothes, like some of us use Stylebook or similar apps?


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun! I’ve seen a few of your coats on the ootd thread and I can see why you love playing with them. Do you keep a list of some sort of how you style your clothes, like some of us use Stylebook or similar apps?



I keep stock photos of what I buy stored on my computer, I browse those to get ideas, and it helps me remember what I have.


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, how is it going so far? We haven’t seen any new purchases yet this year, so I guess everybody is still sticking to their budgets. I hadn’t really had time to think about my spendings at the end of last year, with the holidays being as busy as they were, but I think I could cut back even more. Last year was fine, I didn’t go over budget and I think I shopped smart enough, since the amount of money I saved was the highest I had recorded so far. My wardrobe will never be complete and I really am not a fan of capsule wardrobes. But I do have a lot to wear and still so many ideas how to combine everything, so I’m challenging myself to try and spend half of what I spent last year. I will have to make an exception for Chanel, and maybe a new winter coat in the fall, but we’ll see. With @bakeacookie and @eggtartapproved on a shopping ban it seems a doable challenge. Am I too optimistic or just insane?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Ladies, how is it going so far? We haven’t seen any new purchases yet this year, so I guess everybody is still sticking to their budgets. I hadn’t really had time to think about my spendings at the end of last year, with the holidays being as busy as they were, but I think I could cut back even more. Last year was fine, I didn’t go over budget and I think I shopped smart enough, since the amount of money I saved was the highest I had recorded so far. My wardrobe will never be complete and I really am not a fan of capsule wardrobes. But I do have a lot to wear and still so many ideas how to combine everything, so I’m challenging myself to try and spend half of what I spent last year. I will have to make an exception for Chanel, and maybe a new winter coat in the fall, but we’ll see. With @bakeacookie and @eggtartapproved on a shopping ban it seems a doable challenge. Am I too optimistic or just insane?


So far with the wardrobe ban I haven't had any feelings of 'want'. I did already use up one of my 5 allowance items as I had to replace a key pouch holder that broke over the holidays. Bad timing for my ban but the price was great, and it works beautifully. Kind of glad I wasn't holding stubborn on sticking to my ban or else I would have missed it - it works better than the old item I had! Picture below - Burberry key pouch found on fashionphile, brand new. Was SUCH a good deal.


----------



## eggtartapproved




----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> So far with the wardrobe ban I haven't had any feelings of 'want'. I did already use up one of my 5 allowance items as I had to replace a key pouch holder that broke over the holidays. Bad timing for my ban but the price was great, and it works beautifully. Kind of glad I wasn't holding stubborn on sticking to my ban or else I would have missed it - it works better than the old item I had! Picture below - Burberry key pouch found on fashionphile, brand new. Was SUCH a good deal.


Right, it would have been a shame to miss out on, it’s really nice! Stubbornness is fine, but a ban just for ban’s sake just sets one up for failure. Now did you limit your limatitons to certain items or is it 5 total,  no matter what? I don’t quite remember any more.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Right, it would have been a shame to miss out on, it’s really nice! Stubbornness is fine, but a ban just for ban’s sake just sets one up for failure. Now did you limit your limatitons to certain items or is it 5 total,  no matter what? I don’t quite remember any more.



My five can be anything but since I’m trying not to buy bags and shoes, it sort of has unwritten limitations. I also still have some wishlist items I’m on the look out for from previous years so those are also some unwritten guidelines. Ultimately, I just wanted to give myself the chance to say yes should something incredible really come around, and not have regrets.


----------



## Mimmy

I don’t think that I posted my thoughts for my 2018 budget on this thread. 

In 2017 I spent 30% less than in 2016. I was very happy with this and it felt comfortable; I didn’t feel like I was depriving myself. [emoji6]

I planned on keeping to about the same amount for 2018. You ladies are inspiring me though. I may see if I can get my numbers down even lower. I don’t think that I’ll be very strict about it. Since my 2017 budget did not seem like too much of  a struggle, I think it just may happen. 

I have purchased a few tees in January, but these were replacement items and staples. I will apply these towards my budget. They were inexpensive though, so will not affect it much.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I don’t think that I posted my thoughts for my 2018 budget on this thread.
> 
> In 2017 I spent 30% less than in 2016. I was very happy with this and it felt comfortable; I didn’t feel like I was depriving myself. [emoji6]
> 
> I planned on keeping to about the same amount for 2018. You ladies are inspiring me though. I may see if I can get my numbers down even lower. I don’t think that I’ll be very strict about it. Since my 2017 budget did not seem like too much of  a struggle, I think it just may happen.
> 
> I have purchased a few tees in January, but these were replacement items and staples. I will apply these towards my budget. They were inexpensive though, so will not affect it much.


 Saw the new Zara boots...  what a deal! 
I like your approach. Maybe I should go for 30 % instead of half, so not to set myself up for failure. Or I count Chanel into my budget. Funny that was more than a third of last year’s spendings. I also saved about a third on sale items. So what is smart? Try to spend half overall (which probably won’t work, if I set my eye on a new Chanel bag), a third overall or just half on everything but Chanel? Or play it by ear and be as good as possible...?


----------



## Marylin

I’m happy to report that  I not only haven’t bought anything other than the returned and newly purchased dress this month, but also am very successfully shopping my wardrobe for lesser worn items. I don’t know why I fell out with my jeans. I used to wear jeans a lot for years and when my favorite pair fell apart, I completely ignored the two new pairs that I bought as a replacement. Their comfortable, they fit, are a good color, so why not? I’m determined to wear them more often and have put both pairs into my Stylebook calendar. I usually put clothes I want to wear more often into the last day of the month and cross them of as I go. So long story short, I tried on one pair today, they fit like a glove, and I was happy all day. Might give it a try with the other pair tomorrow. Could use some styling ideas, though...
Today’s choice:






Tomorrow:


----------



## MinaAnais

My final 2017 budget went well, I spent les than budgeted. I found it very helpful to have a "shopping list" of 5 items for each quarter, it kept me focus and I am very pleased with the pieces I added to the wardrobe. 

2018 will be an interesting and challenging year, I already set up a budget and a  shopping list for each season to help fill in some weak areas. So far, I only purchased a silk clutch and a faux fur jacket , this has been on my wishlist for a couple of years!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m happy to report that  I not only haven’t bought anything other than the returned and newly purchased dress this month, but also am very successfully shopping my wardrobe for lesser worn items. I don’t know why I fell out with my jeans. I used to wear jeans a lot for years and when my favorite pair fell apart, I completely ignored the two new pairs that I bought as a replacement. Their comfortable, they fit, are a good color, so why not? I’m determined to wear them more often and have put both pairs into my Stylebook calendar. I usually put clothes I want to wear more often into the last day of the month and cross them of as I go. So long story short, I tried on one pair today, they fit like a glove, and I was happy all day. Might give it a try with the other pair tomorrow. Could use some styling ideas, though...
> Today’s choice:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946038
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 3946039



I love your jeans Marilyn So styling hmm let me tempt you[emoji6] Get Chanel Jacket It goes nice with jeans. And with other things as well. But adds such a great style to jeans. And you will never get bored. Now you don’t have to break your budget with new collections,get a few years/seasons back. You can find amazing deals on resale market and new or in absolutely excellent condition[emoji12]
Also I like jeans with white crispy blouses or shirts ,add some hat/beret and of course some accessories (layers of pearls )and you good to go[emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> My final 2017 budget went well, I spent les than budgeted. I found it very helpful to have a "shopping list" of 5 items for each quarter, it kept me focus and I am very pleased with the pieces I added to the wardrobe.
> 
> 2018 will be an interesting and challenging year, I already set up a budget and a  shopping list for each season to help fill in some weak areas. So far, I only purchased a silk clutch and a faux fur jacket , this has been on my wishlist for a couple of years!


Cute clutch! The color is very pretty! I’d love to see the jacket as well.  And I’d love to know, what you’re planning on buying this year. (Sorry for being so nosy.)
I’ve never actually written down any wishlists, but I’ll definitely do that this year. A new summer dress will be on that list for sure and the hunt for the perfect white T-shirt has been going on for years, so maybe this will be my lucky one.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I love your jeans Marilyn So styling hmm let me tempt you[emoji6] Get Chanel Jacket It goes nice with jeans. And with other things as well. But adds such a great style to jeans. And you will never get bored. Now you don’t have to break your budget with new collections,get a few years/seasons back. You can find amazing deals on resale market and new or in absolutely excellent condition[emoji12]
> Also I like jeans with white crispy blouses or shirts ,add some hat/beret and of course some accessories (layers of pearls )and you good to go[emoji6]


Thanks, girleuro. I knew you’d come up with some ideas. Of course I’d love a Chanel jacket, but I’m reluctant to buy online and I don’t know of any second hand boutiques that would sell them. I love jackets and blazers and have many I used to wear with my old favorite jeans years ago. I should up that look, I guess and will try out some combos today. Also on my ‘need to wear more often’ list is this white shirt. So I’m thankful for your suggestion!


----------



## Marylin

Didn’t wear the blouse, seemed like too much for a day of errands and housework, plus it’s still quite cold, so I put  on a black cashmere  sweater with the jeans and this jacket.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tried to get rid of this Michael Michael Kors jacket because it looked like a lab coat, but no one would take it! So I replaced the plain plastic buttons and now it has a whole different feel


----------



## Marylin

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tried to get rid of this Michael Michael Kors jacket because it looked like a lab coat, but no one would take it! So I replaced the plain plastic buttons and now it has a whole different feel


Bravo! Very smart! Funnily I have a very similar jacket that I’m trying to get rid of in the resale market, haven’t changed the buttons though.... how do you style yours?


----------



## bakeacookie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tried to get rid of this Michael Michael Kors jacket because it looked like a lab coat, but no one would take it! So I replaced the plain plastic buttons and now it has a whole different feel



I love the lab coat!! [emoji23]
I should’ve changed the buttons in my lab days. [emoji38]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Marylin said:


> Bravo! Very smart! Funnily I have a very similar jacket that I’m trying to get rid of in the resale market, haven’t changed the buttons though.... how do you style yours?


I wear it with a silk cami or a nice blouse, styling it as if it were a blazer! I'm thinking pale pinks, blues and navy, grays…very good for work 


bakeacookie said:


> I love the lab coat!! [emoji23]
> I should’ve changed the buttons in my lab days. [emoji38]


Hehe maybe it's not too late to get into a science/health field and be the most fashionable member  BTW, love your Thomas icon!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I wear it with a silk cami or a nice blouse, styling it as if it were a blazer! I'm thinking pale pinks, blues and navy, grays…very good for work
> 
> Hehe maybe it's not too late to get into a science/health field and be the most fashionable member  BTW, love your Thomas icon!!!



Oh, I'm over working in labs. I very much prefer my office job. haha. 

Thank you! Those bears are just so cute.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Didn’t wear the blouse, seemed like too much for a day of errands and housework, plus it’s still quite cold, so I put  on a black cashmere  sweater with the jeans and this jacket.
> View attachment 3946868



Whoa this jacket is cool, I love it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tried to get rid of this Michael Michael Kors jacket because it looked like a lab coat, but no one would take it! So I replaced the plain plastic buttons and now it has a whole different feel



What a great idea!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Didn’t wear the blouse, seemed like too much for a day of errands and housework, plus it’s still quite cold, so I put  on a black cashmere  sweater with the jeans and this jacket.
> View attachment 3946868



Nice jacket .it works with jeans What did you wear underneath? Or do you wore a scarf to pop some color?[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

So finally I got better. Had crazy cold/flu thing going. [emoji20] I wasn’t prepared. I don’t even remember when I was sick . But this really kicked my but. [emoji849] And to all of that ,I had to take care of my hubby, he caught first and you know men they are such babies [emoji23] 
So today I had to take him for some monthly procedure, and I didn’t take for granted, I wore mask [emoji40]. It’s no joke what’s going on, it’s so many sick ppl. I had crazy whooping cough . I couldn’t stop. 
It’s quite cold in South Florida today. I wore this outfit
So finally I wore my OTK boots. Sooo happy,they so comfortable. It’s great that I waited to find wide ones[emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So finally I got better. Had crazy cold/flu thing going. [emoji20] I wasn’t prepared. I don’t even remember when I was sick . But this really kicked my but. [emoji849] And to all of that ,I had to take care of my hubby, he caught first and you know men they are such babies [emoji23]
> So today I had to take him for some monthly procedure, and I didn’t take for granted, I wore mask [emoji40]. It’s no joke what’s going on, it’s so many sick ppl. I had crazy whooping cough . I couldn’t stop.
> It’s quite cold in South Florida today. I wore this outfit
> So finally I wore my OTK boots. Sooo happy,they so comfortable. It’s great that I waited to find wide ones[emoji4]
> View attachment 3952921


O my, poor you! I feel with you I also had the flu, was away from work for two weeks, but at least didn’t have the cough. I hope you’re getting better quickly! You look great though! Love the boots. I’m normally not a fan of OTK boots, but you loook fantastic!


----------



## Marylin

Now this is a first. I haven’t shopped all of January (depending on whether the dress I bought in December and exchanged in January counts as a purchase) and I’ve sold some things, so that I made more than I spent. I’ve been successfuly shopping my wardrobe, and I’ve put a few outfits together that I want to wear in February to get as much wear out of my winter clothes as possible before they go back into storage.


----------



## Marylin

Here’s a selection of outfits I’m planning to wear this month.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Nice jacket .it works with jeans What did you wear underneath? Or do you wore a scarf to pop some color?[emoji12]


Scarves. Delicate topic... I have a few beautiful heavy silk scarves that never see the light of day, because I either wear winter scarves or some very light ones. Like these.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Scarves. Delicate topic... I have a few beautiful heavy silk scarves that never see the light of day, because I either wear winter scarves or some very light ones. Like these.
> 
> View attachment 3955610
> View attachment 3955611
> View attachment 3955612
> View attachment 3955613
> View attachment 3955614



@eggtartapproved and I were talking about this lately. 

We both have silk scarves we don’t use. We decided to let them go, even though they don’t take much space to store. 

Even though they’re branded scarves or gifts, I’m sending pics to consignment for at least two. Some non branded ones were already given away.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Here’s a selection of outfits I’m planning to wear this month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955604
> View attachment 3955605
> View attachment 3955606
> View attachment 3955607
> View attachment 3955608


Hi marylin have been reading this thread Occasionally and just want to let you know that you probably have an Asian twin with same outfit some days in February walking around in the US east coast   I love your elegant chic styling


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin I really like your February outfits. 

@Marylin @bakeacookie I have been happy that I have really been putting my scarves to good use.

My most expensive ones are my two Hermès ones. I have been tempted to get a third but since the two I have are very versatile, I think that I will hold for now, and also continue to wear my other less expensive ones.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> O my, poor you! I feel with you I also had the flu, was away from work for two weeks, but at least didn’t have the cough. I hope you’re getting better quickly! You look great though! Love the boots. I’m normally not a fan of OTK boots, but you loook fantastic!



Thank you@Marilyn [emoji257] you had too [emoji20]What a crazy year, so many ppl were very sick. And it’s not over yet. The season is going to be for the next 2 months [emoji849][emoji40] I just read on Internet, that in my country, just came some kind of very bad strain of flu epidemic. They call it some kind of meningococcal [emoji50][emoji849]  
I do feel better, but if I eat something with sugar, like piece of chocolate, I start having scratchy throat. [emoji50][emoji23] 
But at least now after whole month, I can enjoy beautiful Florida weather. [emoji4][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Here’s a selection of outfits I’m planning to wear this month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955604
> View attachment 3955605
> View attachment 3955606
> View attachment 3955607
> View attachment 3955608



That’s beautiful selection. My most favorites are first and last look. But all looks are very elegant and beautiful [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Scarves. Delicate topic... I have a few beautiful heavy silk scarves that never see the light of day, because I either wear winter scarves or some very light ones. Like these.
> 
> View attachment 3955610
> View attachment 3955611
> View attachment 3955612
> View attachment 3955613
> View attachment 3955614



That’s a beautiful collection @Marilyn of scarves 
I haven’t needed scarves much for the last 18 years. so I am going need to start to learn again [emoji849] I love scarves, in Europe I wore them all the time. 
Here sometimes I use only as a style to wear on the head, if it’s too windy ,by the Ocean


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Hi marylin have been reading this thread Occasionally and just want to let you know that you probably have an Asian twin with same outfit some days in February walking around in the US east coast   I love your elegant chic styling


Vanana, thank you, you’re too kind! 
I’d love to see what my twin is wearing, I hope she doesn’t have to cover everything up with boots and big coats the way I have to.


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro Yes, this time the flu is quite bad, lots of people at work are sick as well, whoever is halfway healthy has to work twice as hard to cover for those who can’t. My boys are starting to show signs of it now, I hope it won’t hit them as hard. You’ll have to rest a lot even if you think it’s over, I’ve noticed it takes a long time getting back to normal. 

@girleuro @bakeacookie @eggtartapproved @Mimmy. I really do like my scarves and shawls, but I actually only wear them outside, under coats, on planes, boats, etc. Maybe that’s why the really pretty silk ones don’t get used. Also I need to wear my hair up, I don’t like how they get tangled in the back of the neck when I wear scarves.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro Yes, this time the flu is quite bad, lots of people at work are sick as well, whoever is halfway healthy has to work twice as hard to cover for those who can’t. My boys are starting to show signs of it now, I hope it won’t hit them as hard. You’ll have to rest a lot even if you think it’s over, I’ve noticed it takes a long time getting back to normal.
> 
> @girleuro @bakeacookie @eggtartapproved @Mimmy. I really do like my scarves and shawls, but I actually only wear them outside, under coats, on planes, boats, etc. Maybe that’s why the really pretty silk ones don’t get used. Also I need to wear my hair up, I don’t like how they get tangled in the back of the neck when I wear scarves.



Oh no I hope your boys will not get sick[emoji120] My suggestions no sugar at all, except pineapples and oranges, and of course lemons. Lots of teas lemon with cayenne pepper. Soups no mucus creating food.Raspberry tea, also oregano drops in water every day. I also steam  rooms with eucalyptus and oregano oils. And it would be great if you have places/spas where they administer vitamin and nutrients /flu prevention IV drips. If congested ,it’s very good to use tea tree eucalyptus chest rub. 
Cupping therapy. No flu shots ! And if it’s small fever, don’t use Tylenol to drop it. Bacteria can’t survive in fever, so let body does the fighting.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh no I hope your boys will not get sick[emoji120] My suggestions no sugar at all, except pineapples and oranges, and of course lemons. Lots of teas lemon with cayenne pepper. Soups no mucus creating food.Raspberry tea, also oregano drops in water every day. I also steam  rooms with eucalyptus and oregano oils. And it would be great if you have places/spas where they administer vitamin and nutrients /flu prevention IV drips. If congested ,it’s very good to use tea tree eucalyptus chest rub.
> Cupping therapy. No flu shots ! And if it’s small fever, don’t use Tylenol to drop it. Bacteria can’t survive in fever, so let body does the fighting.


Thanks for all your advice! They’re doing ok, so I think they’re pretty tough. They eat fruit and vegetables a lot anyways, so their immune system should be able to handle it. We’re all taking oregano daily, so that’s covered as well. I’m not a fan of vitamin shots, I can’t handle them at all, did the IVs a few times and  felt terrible. 
It’s a beautiful day today, I have off, so we will be outside as soon as school is done!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks for all your advice! They’re doing ok, so I think they’re pretty tough. They eat fruit and vegetables a lot anyways, so their immune system should be able to handle it. We’re all taking oregano daily, so that’s covered as well. I’m not a fan of vitamin shots, I can’t handle them at all, did the IVs a few times and  felt terrible.
> It’s a beautiful day today, I have off, so we will be outside as soon as school is done!



Great ! IVs make you feel terrible [emoji50][emoji848]wow I love them . It makes me an energized bunny [emoji23][emoji4] 
And Accupuncture I love as well . It decongest very well[emoji6]
It’s great to be outside! Smart move. To be in the sun /vitamin D definitely helps with any colds 
I am usually pretty strong myself,but this year,it’s not normal flu season,it’s some kind of bacteria warfare unleashed on all of us, even the most strongest men,Nature/outdoors ppl from our team ,got sick [emoji849] 
So better take any precautions 
I do. I just came back from big hospital,had to take hubby for medical appointment, and we both wore masks. 
I never ever did that before,but this year,it’s not normal nature thing,it’s much deeper [emoji20][emoji40]


----------



## Marylin

I’m very proud of myself. I managed to wear a blouse that I hadn’t worn for years and the darker of my two pairs of jeans that I hardly ever have on in one single outfit. Got lots of compliments for the blouse and was comfortable all day. And haven’t bought a single piece of clothing all year. No accessories, bags either. Not even a lipstick!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> I’m very proud of myself. I managed to wear a blouse that I hadn’t worn for years and the darker of my two pairs of jeans that I hardly ever have on in one single outfit. Got lots of compliments for the blouse and was comfortable all day. And haven’t bought a single piece of clothing all year. No accessories, bags either. Not even a lipstick!
> View attachment 3962451



Way to go! And great outfit!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I don’t know if I mentioned it here or not, but I am testing out the waters of 100% cashmere sweaters - I found a dark gray one from lord and taylor for a great price so I’m testing out the brand to see how it goes in the wash! Apparently cashmere is not super fussy and can go in the wash with special instruction (probably not for super duper expensive ones, but I’m not going to that level since there is the chance I’ll get bored of styles, so I’m just gonna wear what I wanna wear now) but I’m not risking it on a pricey sweater. This will be my 2 if 5 allowable purchases for the year. We’re only in February but I don’t mind at all cuz it’s been an item I’ve been wanting for a couple years and finally looked into doing some research on it.


----------



## MizGemma

Marylin said:


> I’m very proud of myself. I managed to wear a blouse that I hadn’t worn for years and the darker of my two pairs of jeans that I hardly ever have on in one single outfit. Got lots of compliments for the blouse and was comfortable all day. And haven’t bought a single piece of clothing all year. No accessories, bags either. Not even a lipstick!
> View attachment 3962451


Those items are gorgeous!! Really love the earrings. I need ones which close or they get caught in my hair. I lose them.

On topic: I knew when I was forgetting about clothing I really loved...I would find it looking in my closet for something else...I knew I had a little too much. I have not bought anything in 4 months. I've looked at some websites for spring fashion. I don't see much difference from last spring. I keep hearing that cold shoulder will be out soon. What do I see online for Spring 2018 though? Cold shoulder tops. Ok????

I may just buy a few tops and call it a day. I am clamoring for a some new lipstick shades. We'll see.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m very proud of myself. I managed to wear a blouse that I hadn’t worn for years and the darker of my two pairs of jeans that I hardly ever have on in one single outfit. Got lots of compliments for the blouse and was comfortable all day. And haven’t bought a single piece of clothing all year. No accessories, bags either. Not even a lipstick!
> View attachment 3962451



Great Marilyn they beautiful.And with these jeans and the top ,you can create many variations (replace jacket with cardigan..., add colorful scarf,.. add brooch or two [emoji12], or layers of pearls with classy jacket . Beautiful [emoji7] 
Congrats on not shopping for new items. 
I also,this year, purchased only one skirt. Of course I have a list of things that I am need or want , but I patiently waiting for my budget to open up [emoji50] 
I was tempted to purchase the sweater to make a set with the skirt , but it’s too big,so I would need to alter and it’s wool and I am kind of have very sensitive skin, so decided to wait, hopefully the top from the set will show up somewhere [emoji849]
It’s not great start for us this year 
First flu, now other problems with my hubby ‘s Health,and if only he would listen, we would avoid half of the hospital visits ... [emoji20]I am so frustrated [emoji35]can’t wait to go home [emoji30]


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I don’t know if I mentioned it here or not, but I am testing out the waters of 100% cashmere sweaters - I found a dark gray one from lord and taylor for a great price so I’m testing out the brand to see how it goes in the wash! Apparently cashmere is not super fussy and can go in the wash with special instruction (probably not for super duper expensive ones, but I’m not going to that level since there is the chance I’ll get bored of styles, so I’m just gonna wear what I wanna wear now) but I’m not risking it on a pricey sweater. This will be my 2 if 5 allowable purchases for the year. We’re only in February but I don’t mind at all cuz it’s been an item I’ve been wanting for a couple years and finally looked into doing some research on it.



Ok I always washed cashmere only with my hands, expensive or not, that’s how my mom always did. But I do wash most of my beautiful clothes the same way.[emoji50]
Now I did tried some of the cashmere brands. Cashmere can be amazing and can be even allergic to my skin[emoji849]and it can be after a few wear ,a rugged looking,not even talking after wash...
So I tried Valentino, Oscar de La Renta , Brunello Cucinelli ,Loro Piana and of course Chanel
So Valentino was nice,with lace elements I wore a lot . It was thin but beautiful cardigan. It haven’t changed shape, very little pilling,and I mean I wore in the hospitals, when I was staying with my hubby, so laying with it ,etc... 
Brunello I got amazing thick long midi length cardigan,with some embellishments all over. It’s more almost coat purpose for South Florida weather. Again wash well, wore everywhere,have for about 3 years, and no pilling ,keeps shape. 
Oscar de La Renta it was very soft but it peeled fast and around the wrist had some stretch out. It was beautiful detail like a bell ending,but stretched quick
Loro Piana extremely thin, and very soft, but boy I will never purchase one again [emoji20] Very disappointed the quality is not good. It’s shedding. It’s white and I wore only a few times with my black jeans, well not so black after I wore with that white sweater [emoji849][emoji35]
Shape I wore inside it’s stretched out, no shape on the bottom,and only after a few times, it’s pilling crazy[emoji35] 
And of course,there is Chanel, it’s truly investment pieces . I love the quality of their sweaters, cardigans, dresses 
From the softness, to keeping shape ,not peeling , and of course the details,(embellishments,buttons,etc...)
Quality of majority of Chanel cashmere it’s impeccable [emoji7] 
And of course they are quite pricy,but truly classic and you would never get bored with one And if you keep stocking resale markets ,you can definitely find an amazing deal  from earlier year’s collections and it could be in excellent shape new or almost new condition [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Thanks Ladies!
@eggtartapproved Every woman needs cashmere in their wardrobe, but the quality can differ a lot. Trust @girleuro to give the best advice! Mine are much cheaper, European brands and I’m fine with them. I like your approach of one grey sweater to see how you like it. Funnily that’s how my collection startet a few years ago. 


I still wear this one a lot, it has held up well, but it’s a bit too boring for my liking now. 

@MizGemma Thanks for joining us! We can always use more input! My sister had the earrings made for me, so they’re very special to me. I put the closing thingy on myself, I’d also loose them if I didn’t and I have lost some beautiful ones before, because they didn’t close well enough.  Congrats on not buying things you don’t love, it’s a goal we all have on this thread!
 Don’t know about the cold-shoulder-look. I have a few tops, coming from different years, I don’t think they’ll ever really be ‘out’. I love the look, it’s just important they stay where they’re supposed to stay...
Can’t even imagine wearing one now, we have lots off snow, temperature is minus 1 Celsius.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Great Marilyn they beautiful.And with these jeans and the top ,you can create many variations (replace jacket with cardigan..., add colorful scarf,.. add brooch or two [emoji12], or layers of pearls with classy jacket . Beautiful [emoji7]
> Congrats on not shopping for new items.
> I also,this year, purchased only one skirt. Of course I have a list of things that I am need or want , but I patiently waiting for my budget to open up [emoji50]
> I was tempted to purchase the sweater to make a set with the skirt , but it’s too big,so I would need to alter and it’s wool and I am kind of have very sensitive skin, so decided to wait, hopefully the top from the set will show up somewhere [emoji849]
> It’s not great start for us this year
> First flu, now other problems with my hubby ‘s Health,and if only he would listen, we would avoid half of the hospital visits ... [emoji20]I am so frustrated [emoji35]can’t wait to go home [emoji30]


You need a rest girl! Men are so stubborn!! I know exactly how you feel. (Little one broke his arm snowboarding 4 weeks ago. Guess who’s in the mountains today on his snowboard..)


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Great Marilyn they beautiful.And with these jeans and the top ,you can create many variations (replace jacket with cardigan..., add colorful scarf,.. add brooch or two [emoji12], or layers of pearls with classy jacket . Beautiful [emoji7]
> Congrats on not shopping for new items.
> I also,this year, purchased only one skirt. Of course I have a list of things that I am need or want , but I patiently waiting for my budget to open up [emoji50]
> I was tempted to purchase the sweater to make a set with the skirt , but it’s too big,so I would need to alter and it’s wool and I am kind of have very sensitive skin, so decided to wait, hopefully the top from the set will show up somewhere [emoji849]
> It’s not great start for us this year
> First flu, now other problems with my hubby ‘s Health,and if only he would listen, we would avoid half of the hospital visits ... [emoji20]I am so frustrated [emoji35]can’t wait to go home [emoji30]


You need a rest girl! Men are so stubborn!! I know exactly how you feel. (Little one broke his arm snowboarding 4 weeks ago. Guess who’s in the mountains today on his snowboard..)


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You need a rest girl! Men are so stubborn!! I know exactly how you feel. (Little one broke his arm snowboarding 4 weeks ago. Guess who’s in the mountains today on his snowboard..)



Thank you Marilyn [emoji257] God knows I do need like 100 years  of rest [emoji30] ,especially emotional one. I understand the little ones,but are they ever really grow up [emoji849] 
Sorry to hear about your son,and only after a month [emoji50] I hope he healed well [emoji120]. That reminded me about my brother and proves the point that men never grow up[emoji849], he does some kind of sport I guess it’s very popular in Europe,Kiteboarding,so he pulled his shoulder very badly and of course,it took forever to convince him ,to get surgery (he went to three different doctors and did MRI twice [emoji849]) 
So just after surgery he went on vacation and of course what kind of vacation without bicycle,so he purchased special bicycle that he can maneuver with one hand. [emoji50][emoji849]
And oh just as soon as it healed ,he is back on that kiteboarding [emoji849]
I understand kids they don’t have responsibilities I was myself like that, but now I grown, and I make my decisions accordingly like  I would love to take some ballet classes, but I know that I am prone to injuries and have enough physical work as well so I don’t do it for now .grown men should think it’s not cool [emoji35]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> @eggtartapproved Every woman needs cashmere in their wardrobe, but the quality can differ a lot. Trust @girleuro to give the best advice! Mine are much cheaper, European brands and I’m fine with them. I like your approach of one grey sweater to see how you like it. Funnily that’s how my collection startet a few years ago.
> View attachment 3963203
> 
> I still wear this one a lot, it has held up well, but it’s a bit too boring for my liking now.
> 
> @MizGemma Thanks for joining us! We can always use more input! My sister had the earrings made for me, so they’re very special to me. I put the closing thingy on myself, I’d also loose them if I didn’t and I have lost some beautiful ones before, because they didn’t close well enough.  Congrats on not buying things you don’t love, it’s a goal we all have on this thread!
> Don’t know about the cold-shoulder-look. I have a few tops, coming from different years, I don’t think they’ll ever really be ‘out’. I love the look, it’s just important they stay where they’re supposed to stay...
> Can’t even imagine wearing one now, we have lots off snow, temperature is minus 1 Celsius.



@eggtartapproved Oh I agree with Marilyn,cashmere is a must in every woman’s wardrobe . 
Its warm and it’s luxurious [emoji12] and feels great to the body, and it’s such a comfort especially for someone with sensitive skin. But not all cashmere is created equal [emoji12] 
And it is addictive. I started I remember with more conservative as well 
actually for better prices,you should try also Neiman Marcus cashmere brand sweaters . I had in the past and it also was quite good quality and since you are in US ,look at Neiman Marcus last call stores . They have always something and quite big discounts and extra sales as well[emoji12]
The most important thing in the cashmere sweater,that would hold his shape. And of course softness 
Some years back I had BCBG cashmere mini dress. It was quite expensive,but I didn’t like quality, it wasn’t soft enough and it stretched out as well 
And oh I also had Ralph Lauren black label cashmere dress. It was also not bad quality. It hold up well , I think I still have it[emoji848] It did started slightly pilling 
But for black ,flared midi dress, it hold up well.


----------



## girleuro

MizGemma said:


> Those items are gorgeous!! Really love the earrings. I need ones which close or they get caught in my hair. I lose them.
> 
> On topic: I knew when I was forgetting about clothing I really loved...I would find it looking in my closet for something else...I knew I had a little too much. I have not bought anything in 4 months. I've looked at some websites for spring fashion. I don't see much difference from last spring. I keep hearing that cold shoulder will be out soon. What do I see online for Spring 2018 though? Cold shoulder tops. Ok????
> 
> I may just buy a few tops and call it a day. I am clamoring for a some new lipstick shades. We'll see.



@MizGemma welcome 
I love when this happens. Its just the same warm feeling as you just purchased that forgotten loved item[emoji12] 
But is it really ever too much [emoji13] 
Oh my hubby would love to,if I one day , would have these thoughts [emoji322] 
Fashion now a days ,it’s not like 80’s 
It really doesn’t change drastically from year to year! 
And also classics now goes from years to years. 
So no worries about anything. You can wear things from 10 years ago, and still look chick, well I do[emoji12]
I don’t know how other brands hold up, but I choose Chanel. 
I don’t get bored , I love mixing and matching years,decades, or seasons 
And I never worry that it can look outdated. I purchase things is just because I love, not because I really need[emoji848][emoji12] 
I love all the same or it’s this year collection or a decade or vintage 
I don’t discriminate. Fashion is also what fits you , your lifestyle. Somethings what is not good for my shape or lifestyle, I would never purchase again,I did those mistakes in the past, and those pieces was a waist of money,especially the ones that wasn’t flattering on me[emoji20] 
Cold shoulder tops, I don’t think that they ever have been out of fashion. Well I remember I wore them like forever. [emoji848]So no worries  It’s nice and if it fits you, don’t worry about what is in fashion, wear what makes you look good . [emoji41]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji257] God knows I do need like 100 years  of rest [emoji30] ,especially emotional one. I understand the little ones,but are they ever really grow up [emoji849]
> Sorry to hear about your son,and only after a month [emoji50] I hope he healed well [emoji120]. That reminded me about my brother and proves the point that men never grow up[emoji849], he does some kind of sport I guess it’s very popular in Europe,Kiteboarding,so he pulled his shoulder very badly and of course,it took forever to convince him ,to get surgery (he went to three different doctors and did MRI twice [emoji849])
> So just after surgery he went on vacation and of course what kind of vacation without bicycle,so he purchased special bicycle that he can maneuver with one hand. [emoji50][emoji849]
> And oh just as soon as it healed ,he is back on that kiteboarding [emoji849]
> I understand kids they don’t have responsibilities I was myself like that, but now I grown, and I make my decisions accordingly like  I would love to take some ballet classes, but I know that I am prone to injuries and have enough physical work as well so I don’t do it for now .grown men should think it’s not cool [emoji35]


Right. They’re all the same. I did put my foot down on bouldering last week. And on riding his bike or his longboard with the cast still on!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@girleuro thanks for all your insight on brands and your experiences with them!

@Marylin when I started researching, I imagined slowly building up to only having select cashmere sweaters, but alas, not going to happen...

UPDATE: I’m allergic to cashmere... I love the feel and look, but have noticed that my body is itching on my arms, back, shoulders, and stomach. I’m bummed, and now also uncomfortable. I have memories now of why I was not allowed in petting zoos cuz my sensitive skin is quite allergic to certain animals - I guess goats are one; growing up my mom would warm me about wool sweaters and looking in my closet, it is rare to find anything that is not a blend. Not 100% cashmere is ok since I have some items that are blends. I’m trying not to scratch like crazy now, and I’ll leave the sweater alone for a while. I will try it later again as a layering piece and see. After all that research and excitement... BUT, at least, now I know. Debating now if this sweater still counts as one of my 5 items for the year since it ended up being a dud. Hm..


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> @girleuro thanks for all your insight on brands and your experiences with them!
> 
> @Marylin when I started researching, I imagined slowly building up to only having select cashmere sweaters, but alas, not going to happen...
> 
> UPDATE: I’m allergic to cashmere... I love the feel and look, but have noticed that my body is itching on my arms, back, shoulders, and stomach. I’m bummed, and now also uncomfortable. I have memories now of why I was not allowed in petting zoos cuz my sensitive skin is quite allergic to certain animals - I guess goats are one; growing up my mom would warm me about wool sweaters and looking in my closet, it is rare to find anything that is not a blend. Not 100% cashmere is ok since I have some items that are blends. I’m trying not to scratch like crazy now, and I’ll leave the sweater alone for a while. I will try it later again as a layering piece and see. After all that research and excitement... BUT, at least, now I know. Debating now if this sweater still counts as one of my 5 items for the year since it ended up being a dud. Hm..



@eggtartapproved I hope so not [emoji20][emoji23] 
What I would suggest you,to go to Brand retail and try different brands of cashmere. I have extremely sensitive skin and as I said not all cashmere created equally [emoji849] I tried in the past some cashmere that made my skin itch horribly as soon as I put on. But brands that I already mentioned always very soft and my skin is happy wearing it[emoji126] 
So in order to rule out if you really can’t wear cashmere, my suggestion would be to try expensive brands, and just see how you feel. Even if you don’t buy it now, at least you will know if you could ever be able to wear this luxurious thing[emoji6][emoji12][emoji120] or its not meant for you to enjoy it [emoji20]
Don’t give up as yet [emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @girleuro thanks for all your insight on brands and your experiences with them!
> 
> @Marylin when I started researching, I imagined slowly building up to only having select cashmere sweaters, but alas, not going to happen...
> 
> UPDATE: I’m allergic to cashmere... I love the feel and look, but have noticed that my body is itching on my arms, back, shoulders, and stomach. I’m bummed, and now also uncomfortable. I have memories now of why I was not allowed in petting zoos cuz my sensitive skin is quite allergic to certain animals - I guess goats are one; growing up my mom would warm me about wool sweaters and looking in my closet, it is rare to find anything that is not a blend. Not 100% cashmere is ok since I have some items that are blends. I’m trying not to scratch like crazy now, and I’ll leave the sweater alone for a while. I will try it later again as a layering piece and see. After all that research and excitement... BUT, at least, now I know. Debating now if this sweater still counts as one of my 5 items for the year since it ended up being a dud. Hm..


What a bummer. 
I agree with @girleuro that you might find something that works for you, but you might want to wait until your skin is completely back to normal. I wouldn’t count the sweater as one of your five items allowed, it would upset you even more. Skin is the first indicator of stress and we don’t want to build more stress, do we?
There are so many synthetic fibers nowadays that look fantastic and make you feel comfortable, it’s not just cashmere that will make a woman happy. Remember when sheep wool was the only thing they had to keep them warm in the winter, farmers would wear heavy jumpers, mountain climbers dragged them along on world record expeditions. Had they all just had light weight technical fibers like we’re used to now, they’d been happy to wear them, I’m sure! (Not that I’m expecting you to climb any mountains or work in the fields... )


----------



## bakeacookie

eggtartapproved said:


> @girleuro thanks for all your insight on brands and your experiences with them!
> 
> @Marylin when I started researching, I imagined slowly building up to only having select cashmere sweaters, but alas, not going to happen...
> 
> UPDATE: I’m allergic to cashmere... I love the feel and look, but have noticed that my body is itching on my arms, back, shoulders, and stomach. I’m bummed, and now also uncomfortable. I have memories now of why I was not allowed in petting zoos cuz my sensitive skin is quite allergic to certain animals - I guess goats are one; growing up my mom would warm me about wool sweaters and looking in my closet, it is rare to find anything that is not a blend. Not 100% cashmere is ok since I have some items that are blends. I’m trying not to scratch like crazy now, and I’ll leave the sweater alone for a while. I will try it later again as a layering piece and see. After all that research and excitement... BUT, at least, now I know. Debating now if this sweater still counts as one of my 5 items for the year since it ended up being a dud. Hm..



Oh that sucks.  so you need blends. 

I’d say since you need to get rid of this one, it shouldn’t count as one of the 5 for the year.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Thanks @girleuro @Marylin @bakeacoocie I think I’ll wait a bit until I’m fully recovered before I try again. Growing up, my skin has always been an issue and one year in my adult years I had a very bad scare because my skin wouldn’t heal for a whole year. It just got so bad, so I’m a bit weary even testing other brands or blends. I’ll probably give it another go later though. Backburner for now  and at least I know to watch out for it.


----------



## Marylin

So. I did buy two new things. 
I went to a special outlet sale with my sister today and picked up another small down jacket. I have three that are part of my every day errand running or driving to work. I have two offices and to get to one of them is an ordeal, so it could be three hours in the car a day just to spend 10 or 12 at work. So I like to be comfortable and warm in the car, hence this little jacket, which I love the color of.



The color is a bit more pink irl, I love it! It was 50% off, so great deal.
And for the fun if it and because it was way to cheap to pass it up, this coat came home with me.



It looks more bulky in the picture, it’s a bit more straight on me and I came up with lots of ideas to style it already. It might get a little bit less cold at the end of the week, so I’ll defintily wear it.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So. I did buy two new things.
> I went to a special outlet sale with my sister today and picked up another small down jacket. I have three that are part of my every day errand running or driving to work. I have two offices and to get to one of them is an ordeal, so it could be three hours in the car a day just to spend 10 or 12 at work. So I like to be comfortable and warm in the car, hence this little jacket, which I love the color of.
> View attachment 3966335
> 
> 
> The color is a bit more pink irl, I love it! It was 50% off, so great deal.
> And for the fun if it and because it was way to cheap to pass it up, this coat came home with me.
> View attachment 3966337
> 
> 
> It looks more bulky in the picture, it’s a bit more straight on me and I came up with lots of ideas to style it already. It might get a little bit less cold at the end of the week, so I’ll defintily wear it.



Very nice love that pink[emoji7]Is it warm @Marilyn?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Very nice love that pink[emoji7]Is it warm @Marilyn?


It is! It’s lovely. I’ll try to take a rl picture later in the sun.


----------



## Marylin

Back into snowboots and down coats, gloves and hats. I do hope for some sun later today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Back into snowboots and down coats, gloves and hats. I do hope for some sun later today.
> 
> View attachment 3972403



OMG. 

I kind of want to visit you. I’ve never been in snow like that. It’ll be an experience. 

Hope you’ll get your sun today though!!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> OMG.
> 
> I kind of want to visit you. I’ve never been in snow like that. It’ll be an experience.
> 
> Hope you’ll get your sun today though!!


I’d love for you to visit me! Bring all your coats and scarves and all the accessories that need cold, windy, wet winters...
No sun today, the snow is supposed to melt and be replaced by rain and slush in time for Monday morning rush hour. Thank god im an expert in driving with snow boots and gloves. Do it often enough.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Back into snowboots and down coats, gloves and hats. I do hope for some sun later today.
> 
> View attachment 3972403


It looks beautiful, but cold! 


Marylin said:


> I’d love for you to visit me! Bring all your coats and scarves and all the accessories that need cold, windy, wet winters...
> No sun today, the snow is supposed to melt and be replaced by rain and slush in time for Monday morning rush hour. Thank god im an expert in driving with snow boots and gloves. Do it often enough.


I am glad that you are skilled at driving on snowy, wet and slick roads; with snow boots and gloves for an additional challenge. 

I remember driving in Colorado. Occasionally/rarely I would spin on an icy road, calm myself and continue on my way. [emoji15]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> It looks beautiful, but cold!
> 
> I am glad that you are skilled at driving on snowy, wet and slick roads; with snow boots and gloves for an additional challenge.
> 
> I remember driving in Colorado. Occasionally/rarely I would spin on an icy road, calm myself and continue on my way. [emoji15]


Thanks Mimmy, it’s no fun though, I  spent 30 minutes shoveling snow in the driveway to get the car out to drive 30 minutes for a drive that shouldn’t have taken more then 10. I added a few turtleneck to my calendar challenge...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Back into snowboots and down coats, gloves and hats. I do hope for some sun later today.
> 
> View attachment 3972403



Sounds like a fun,as long as it’s dry and not too cold[emoji6] That used to be my the most favorite weather! All you need is to bundle up[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’d love for you to visit me! Bring all your coats and scarves and all the accessories that need cold, windy, wet winters...
> No sun today, the snow is supposed to melt and be replaced by rain and slush in time for Monday morning rush hour. Thank god im an expert in driving with snow boots and gloves. Do it often enough.



Oh no that’s the worst. I can take cold, I can take warm,but no slush and icy roads[emoji20][emoji23] I remember driving in those days. It’s like ice skating [emoji960] 
You have to make sure keep in one lane and drive only where is sanded ,if you get out of that way, oh boy [emoji50]it’s spinning.
I definitely didn’t miss this type of weather. I was a good driver too, but it’s so stressful [emoji849][emoji30]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy, it’s no fun though, I  spent 30 minutes shoveling snow in the driveway to get the car out to drive 30 minutes for a drive that shouldn’t have taken more then 10. I added a few turtleneck to my calendar challenge...



Oh shoveling snow it’s fun! [emoji4] 
I love that [emoji12] And look at bright side@Marilyn , great work out, definitely keeps in a great shape! [emoji13]


----------



## Marylin

Very cold day and it’s supposed to get even colder! I bought this fur jacket in my favorite outlet a year ago, it’s very warm. But bulky and maybe a size too big, so it makes me look huge. Plus, it is a bit too short for my liking. So I’m thinking of getting a little more wear out if it while it’s cold and selling it next fall. What do you think? Should I keep it for these expceptionally cold winter days?
This is how I wore it today.


----------



## Marylin

This though was perfect for this cold day.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> This though was perfect for this cold day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978044



This outfit is perfect for a cold day, Marylin! Love your Gabrielle bag! [emoji170]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> This outfit is perfect for a cold day, Marylin! Love your Gabrielle bag! [emoji170]


Thanks Mimmy! I like it too. I do need to carefully select what to take to work when I use it. It does not fit my huge agenda, phone, wallet and cosmetics bag. Plus car key, office keys, key cards and all that I, and everybody else in the office or basically in the building might need....
I’m so used to big bags and to be the one who always has everything from cleenex to disinfectant, leather polish, sewing kit, medicine, matchbox cars and pacifiers, that I feel I can’t master the jungle without my survival kit.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Very cold day and it’s supposed to get even colder! I bought this fur jacket in my favorite outlet a year ago, it’s very warm. But bulky and maybe a size too big, so it makes me look huge. Plus, it is a bit too short for my liking. So I’m thinking of getting a little more wear out if it while it’s cold and selling it next fall. What do you think? Should I keep it for these expceptionally cold winter days?
> This is how I wore it today.
> 
> View attachment 3976072



I like it Marilyn. It is quite bulky,but with your sleek outfit, I don’t think it makes you so big,well anyone can see that it’s fur big . Is it very thick? Have you tried to wear with belt closed or even open with belt as well 
I would not worry, most furs makes ppl look big.
If you want more sleeker look, go with mink. I definitely going to purchase mink or sable, probably next cold season. I think,in your climate, it’s definitely needed [emoji12]
But it’s stylish look and oh I love that little Chanel to the look[emoji7] Those earrings and a bag ,makes the outfit so upscale and dress up Beautiful


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This though was perfect for this cold day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978044



Aww this is beautiful look, and finally we got to see your Gabrielle in action [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mimmy! I like it too. I do need to carefully select what to take to work when I use it. It does not fit my huge agenda, phone, wallet and cosmetics bag. Plus car key, office keys, key cards and all that I, and everybody else in the office or basically in the building might need....
> I’m so used to big bags and to be the one who always has everything from cleenex to disinfectant, leather polish, sewing kit, medicine, matchbox cars and pacifiers, that I feel I can’t master the jungle without my survival kit.



Wow, but this is not a small bag, you carry bigger ones?[emoji50] 
Suggestion instead of carrying with you all those items/survival kit, why don’t you create something like first aid kit, in a big container/luggage and leave it at work . [emoji848][emoji6]
Or this is another of sports activity,like snow shoveling ,to stay fit[emoji12]


----------



## eggtartapproved

@Marylin I love both your cold weather outfits! So chic! We having a snow storm now and I’m just staying inside lol


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I like it Marilyn. It is quite bulky,but with your sleek outfit, I don’t think it makes you so big,well anyone can see that it’s fur big . Is it very thick? Have you tried to wear with belt closed or even open with belt as well
> I would not worry, most furs makes ppl look big.
> If you want more sleeker look, go with mink. I definitely going to purchase mink or sable, probably next cold season. I think,in your climate, it’s definitely needed [emoji12]
> But it’s stylish look and oh I love that little Chanel to the look[emoji7] Those earrings and a bag ,makes the outfit so upscale and dress up Beautiful


Well I’ll keep it for a while then and see how I feel about it next winter. I don’t have many real fur items, and I don’t think, I will buy any  more. (Maybe on the resale market, but not anytime soon.) With so much pretty fake fur on the market it doesn’t seem necessary to buy real animal fur. I wouldn’t know what to do with a mink or  sable. I love elegant coats, but I can’t wear anything too bulky in the car. 
Actually....
I’ve replaced my old Max Mara Parka today...
Mine isn’t navy but army green with the same light blue inside. It’s lovely and warm and comfortable and I bought it for half the original prize, because it was their last. It’s reversible, but that’s a bit too much for me.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow, but this is not a small bag, you carry bigger ones?[emoji50]
> Suggestion instead of carrying with you all those items/survival kit, why don’t you create something like first aid kit, in a big container/luggage and leave it at work . [emoji848][emoji6]
> Or this is another of sports activity,like snow shoveling ,to stay fit[emoji12]


It’s the medium Gabrielle. The dimensions in the pic I created are off, sorry. The bag is the perfect size. For the bag. I do have what seems like a second household in my office (including jackets and blazers, shoes, even underwear in case I have to stay overnight). But some things I only have one set of (agenda, phone, you get it). I just need to scale down, I’m not a mother of toddlers anymore.


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> @Marylin I love both your cold weather outfits! So chic! We having a snow storm now and I’m just staying inside lol


Oh no.  Stay safe then!
 Are you online shopping all day, filling your virtual cart with things you won’t buy?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Well I’ll keep it for a while then and see how I feel about it next winter. I don’t have many real fur items, and I don’t think, I will buy any  more. (Maybe on the resale market, but not anytime soon.) With so much pretty fake fur on the market it doesn’t seem necessary to buy real animal fur. I wouldn’t know what to do with a mink or  sable. I love elegant coats, but I can’t wear anything too bulky in the car.
> Actually....
> I’ve replaced my old Max Mara Parka today...
> Mine isn’t navy but army green with the same light blue inside. It’s lovely and warm and comfortable and I bought it for half the original prize, because it was their last. It’s reversible, but that’s a bit too much for me.
> View attachment 3978928
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978933



Ooh this is fun!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Oh no.  Stay safe then!
> Are you online shopping all day, filling your virtual cart with things you won’t buy?



Yes, but not checking out haha.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks. Temperature is supposed to drop down to -20 Celsius. Which is -4 Fahrenheit. I hope this will keep me from freezing too much!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks. Temperature is supposed to drop down to -20 Celsius. Which is -4 Fahrenheit. I hope this will keep me from freezing too much!



Oh wow that’s freezing [emoji33]I can’t imagine to be in such cold . I would need fur from head to toes ☃️


----------



## Marylin

Better pic of the colors.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Better pic of the colors.
> View attachment 3979190



Looks warm but not for enough for -20 [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

It’s minus 10 or so now and I went outside to collect some firewood. (No cutting trees required, it’s just in a basket in front of the door.) Boy it’s cold!! I will have to dig out my fur hat that I got some 20 years ago. I wonder what you Ladies will think of it....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It’s minus 10 or so now and I went outside to collect some firewood. (No cutting trees required, it’s just in a basket in front of the door.) Boy it’s cold!! I will have to dig out my fur hat that I got some 20 years ago. I wonder what you Ladies will think of it....



Oh boy poor you, firewood 
Just drop everything and come here,to South Florida.Its nice in high 70’s low eighties[emoji12] The most amazing weather. It’s not too hot yet! ...
Please pics of the fur hat ☃️


----------



## girleuro

So I need ladies your advice. Looking for shoes color wise to go with everything Which one of these two you think it would be more versatile? 
Thank you ladies [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## eggtartapproved

girleuro said:


> So I need ladies your advice. Looking for shoes color wise to go with everything Which one of these two you think it would be more versatile?
> Thank you ladies [emoji120][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979360
> View attachment 3979361



I feel like the first one with the thicker heel would be more versatile as u can dress it up or down. The bottom one looks more dressy


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I feel like the first one with the thicker heel would be more versatile as u can dress it up or down. The bottom one looks more dressy



Thank you eggtartapproved [emoji257]
I hope you not snowed in ☃️ 
I don’t mind dressy , because even my casual always dress up. The only thing i am looking for is comfort and that would go color-wise with various outfits


----------



## girleuro

This is South Florida winter I wore this last weekend and this weekend even warmer [emoji13]
I realized that I don’t like too much skirts on hips .It makes my waist kind of big . [emoji849] And my stomach is absolutely flat also it’s hard to keep sweater from coming up, and skirt as well moving up when I am sitting [emoji20] 
My hubby loves this look [emoji50]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So I need ladies your advice. Looking for shoes color wise to go with everything Which one of these two you think it would be more versatile?
> Thank you ladies [emoji120][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979360
> View attachment 3979361


I agree with eggtart. I like the first ones better, they seem more modern and versatile. Take the ones you’re more comfortable in, it’s really about what supports your back better.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> This is South Florida winter I wore this last weekend and this weekend even warmer [emoji13]
> I realized that I don’t like too much skirts on hips .It makes my waist kind of big . [emoji849] And my stomach is absolutely flat also it’s hard to keep sweater from coming up, and skirt as well moving up when I am sitting [emoji20]
> My hubby loves this look [emoji50]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979366
> View attachment 3979367


Very nice look, agree with your hubby. The skirt is the perfect length and shape!

We can change bellies, if you’re not comfortable with yours.   My skirts don’t slide up, there’s a big enough barrier!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> So I need ladies your advice. Looking for shoes color wise to go with everything Which one of these two you think it would be more versatile?
> Thank you ladies [emoji120][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979360
> View attachment 3979361


Hi girleuro!

I’ll make it three; I like the first pair best. They have a fresher look. 


girleuro said:


> This is South Florida winter I wore this last weekend and this weekend even warmer [emoji13]
> I realized that I don’t like too much skirts on hips .It makes my waist kind of big . [emoji849] And my stomach is absolutely flat also it’s hard to keep sweater from coming up, and skirt as well moving up when I am sitting [emoji20]
> My hubby loves this look [emoji50]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979366
> View attachment 3979367


I can see why your DH likes this look. The outfit and you are beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So I need ladies your advice. Looking for shoes color wise to go with everything Which one of these two you think it would be more versatile?
> Thank you ladies [emoji120][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979360
> View attachment 3979361



First one


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I agree with eggtart. I like the first ones better, they seem more modern and versatile. Take the ones you’re more comfortable in, it’s really about what supports your back better.



Thank you Marilyn You are right.The first definitely going to support my back better [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Very nice look, agree with your hubby. The skirt is the perfect length and shape!
> 
> We can change bellies, if you’re not comfortable with yours.   My skirts don’t slide up, there’s a big enough barrier!



Thank you Marilyn! I love the length but not sliding and waist. That’s a thing that I don’t have a belly . I always had six pack.well it’s not as it was, since I haven’t worked out wit all those injuries but still absolutely flat. And with this skirt, it makes [emoji849] ,especially in the pictures [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Hi girleuro!
> 
> I’ll make it three; I like the first pair best. They have a fresher look.
> 
> I can see why your DH likes this look. The outfit and you are beautiful!



Thank you so much @Mimmy [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> First one



Thank you Bake [emoji257] So verdict is in, all of you ladies chose version 1 
Thank you [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

So how lucky I am[emoji126] 
I went online to purchase the shoes,that you all advice on and my size gone[emoji30] So I went on EBay to check my options and how lucky I am I found these it’s the same style only in Suede and it’s new with defects or store return who cares [emoji12] it’s only 80 bucks with a shipping versus I was going to pay 400 [emoji849] Money saved [emoji41]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So how lucky I am[emoji126]
> I went online to purchase the shoes,that you all advice on and my size gone[emoji30] So I went on EBay to check my options and how lucky I am I found these it’s the same style only in Suede and it’s new with defects or store return who cares [emoji12] it’s only 80 bucks with a shipping versus I was going to pay 400 [emoji849] Money saved [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980326



Lucky you!! I think you have to find these eBay stores that happen to always find your size at the Nordstrom Rack and they resell on eBay! If I find who they are again, I’ll let you know! The best designer shoes they find are often in your size!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> So how lucky I am[emoji126]
> I went online to purchase the shoes,that you all advice on and my size gone[emoji30] So I went on EBay to check my options and how lucky I am I found these it’s the same style only in Suede and it’s new with defects or store return who cares [emoji12] it’s only 80 bucks with a shipping versus I was going to pay 400 [emoji849] Money saved [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980326



Very lucky, girleuro. [emoji256] Great find!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Lucky you!! I think you have to find these eBay stores that happen to always find your size at the Nordstrom Rack and they resell on eBay! If I find who they are again, I’ll let you know! The best designer shoes they find are often in your size!



Thank you so much Bakeacookie [emoji120][emoji257] 
It is such a headache for me with all those shoes [emoji23] The only brand that I stick to right now , it’s SW it looks like all their shoes fit me well. It’s a little bit boring, I wish that I would be able to wear more exciting brands like CL, Chanel or Chloe, and so many more...but no luck so far. I can’t believe, that not even one European brand, step up and start creating shoes for bigger feet. I mean it is a big market I think .so many of us, even willing to pay more, just please make for us. Maybe I am going need to start creating shoes for big size women [emoji848] It’s so not fair. Chanel creates clothes for even sizes 50 and maybe bigger, [emoji849]but no big shoes [emoji30]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Very lucky, girleuro. [emoji256] Great find!



Thank you Mimmy [emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So how lucky I am[emoji126]
> I went online to purchase the shoes,that you all advice on and my size gone[emoji30] So I went on EBay to check my options and how lucky I am I found these it’s the same style only in Suede and it’s new with defects or store return who cares [emoji12] it’s only 80 bucks with a shipping versus I was going to pay 400 [emoji849] Money saved [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980326


Great! Can’t wait to see how you wear them!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Great! Can’t wait to see how you wear them!



Thank you Marilyn [emoji257]Well they kind of neutral so should go with everything [emoji849] well they better go, it’s not too many choices of shoes ,in my closet[emoji23]
It’s hard subject for me. [emoji20]


----------



## Marylin

Minus 20 degrees Celsius at night. This morning it was minus 16 when I went to work. So it’s time for this weird fur hat that I usually try to avoid, but it’s so warm!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Minus 20 degrees Celsius at night. This morning it was minus 16 when I went to work. So it’s time for this weird fur hat that I usually try to avoid, but it’s so warm!
> 
> View attachment 3982163
> View attachment 3982164



Aww that’s a shapka I love it! @Marilyn It’s great! And always in fashion! If I recall,in some years back collection,even Chanel had it! So no worries. Warm and fashionable [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Finally it’s getting warmer. +10 Celsius today, that’s more than 30 degrees warmer than Wednesday! I still have a list of things I want to get more wear out of this winter. I was pretty successful in wearing this leather skirt more often. I’ve decided, it’s more of a cold weather skirt to wear with boots and tights than with heels and bare legs. This is my favorite way to wear it so far.
A bit similar to what girleuro was wearing the other day.


----------



## Marylin

Blah, winter is back.  It’s so not fun!
It’s the first St. Patrick’s day in years that I didn’t get to wear something green, because I just don’t have anything warm enough. I again had to change my what to wear challenge and include more sweaters and take out the lighter coats.


----------



## girleuro

That’s no fun . It’s kind of cold winter this year, even.we in South Florida ,having quite cold still and it’s middle of March [emoji849] .


----------



## girleuro

This is the outfit I wore last Friday. Happy hour in Mizner Park  
Had crazy two weeks with hubby’s health. -one week in hospital and fighting with his insurance .... 
so needed to relax [emoji126]


----------



## girleuro

How are you ladies doing? It’s been quiet on this thread .. no new purchases?[emoji13]
So I haven’t been too bad this month. I did purchased this sweater to wear with the white Skirt that I posted a few months ago. So the sweater was late to arrive and it arrived while we were in the hospital,and I missed return time frame, so now I stuck with it. Not too happy [emoji20] I thought it was more light lavender and little longer. It’s a nice sweater but not what I needed [emoji30] 
So now I have to find something else and also to figure out what I am going to wear with this sweater [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

So I have another dilemma with shoes I need advice which ones I should purchase. I love both,but right now I can purchase only one, and with my big feet luck, they can be sold out later. So which one you would suggest me. I love with gold ones, but they would be not as versatile as all black . And since my back to back Sciatica injuries I can not wear my platforms, that I always loved to wear. So I do need black sandals to replace my Alaia black platform sandals , which I love [emoji30]
Thank you ladies


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Blah, winter is back.  It’s so not fun!
> It’s the first St. Patrick’s day in years that I didn’t get to wear something green, because I just don’t have anything warm enough. I again had to change my what to wear challenge and include more sweaters and take out the lighter coats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004981



I did not get to wear green yesterday either, Marylin. I had a bit of a stomach virus, so stayed in my jammies all day. I feel much better today though. 

Ordered a few things online. Had to order multiple sizes to make sure that I ended up with something that fit. I really wanted what I ordered, so it was worth it to me to do this.


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> So I have another dilemma with shoes I need advice which ones I should purchase. I love both,but right now I can purchase only one, and with my big feet luck, they can be sold out later. So which one you would suggest me. I love with gold ones, but they would be not as versatile as all black . And since my back to back Sciatica injuries I can not wear my platforms, that I always loved to wear. So I do need black sandals to replace my Alaia black platform sandals , which I love [emoji30]
> Thank you ladies
> View attachment 4005443
> View attachment 4005444
> View attachment 4005445



If you really like the gold ones, girleuro, go for the gold! [emoji890] I think that they will still match many things, and they are quite pretty. 

I have been shopping a little bit, but not much compared to previous years. I am fairly Closet Content for now. I am also really trying to wear what I already own. I am enjoying doing this, as I am finding new ways to put things together. 

I am also doing a fair amount of donating, gifting and selling of my unworn/unused items.

Once I have done this for awhile I am sure that I might find gaps in my wardrobe, or become bored. For now it seems to be working out well though.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I did not get to wear green yesterday either, Marylin. I had a bit of a stomach virus, so stayed in my jammies all day. I feel much better today though.
> 
> Ordered a few things online. Had to order multiple sizes to make sure that I ended up with something that fit. I really wanted what I ordered, so it was worth it to me to do this.



Oh no sorry to hear Mimmy I hope you are feeling better. [emoji120]Looking forward to see your goodies [emoji7] Please post once you get it [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> If you really like the gold ones, girleuro, go for the gold! [emoji890] I think that they will still match many things, and they are quite pretty.
> 
> I have been shopping a little bit, but not much compared to previous years. I am fairly Closet Content for now. I am also really trying to wear what I already own. I am enjoying doing this, as I am finding new ways to put things together.
> 
> I am also doing a fair amount of donating, gifting and selling of my unworn/unused items.
> 
> Once I have done this for awhile I am sure that I might find gaps in my wardrobe, or become bored. For now it seems to be working out well though.



Thank you Mimmy [emoji257]I like them both [emoji849] 
It’s great to find new ways to wear your own closet . I do it too , but always something I see that I want [emoji12] 
I did selling online for a few years , but really got tired . It’s not easy to sell these days, so I do try to get things only that I would really love and it could match and mix with my own closet


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> This is the outfit I wore last Friday. Happy hour in Mizner Park
> Had crazy two weeks with hubby’s health. -one week in hospital and fighting with his insurance ....
> so needed to relax [emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005424


You look beautiful! Despite all the trouble. I hope your husband is doing better and that you also get some time to relax. It’s a crazy time, everything seems to be in limbo, many, many people are sick still, some hospitals had to stop taking patients that aren’t emergencies. 
I personally like the black sandals better. They seem more modern. I agree with Mimmy though that the gold ones would go with many things you own. My advice: toss a coin. You will find out which ones you like better, because you’ll be either happy or disappointed with the way the coin turned up. And then you take the ones you really want.
The sweater is cute though. It will go with long fitted pants and will look great with slim skirts.


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I did not get to wear green yesterday either, Marylin. I had a bit of a stomach virus, so stayed in my jammies all day. I feel much better today though.
> 
> Ordered a few things online. Had to order multiple sizes to make sure that I ended up with something that fit. I really wanted what I ordered, so it was worth it to me to do this.


Sorry to hear you were sick, I hope you get to enjoy the rest of your weekend. At least you looked green, right? 
What did you get?  I really need some input and pictures of happy spring colored clothes! It’s a black and white world outside again and I’m sooo bored of my winter clothes.


----------



## rl33

Marylin said:


> This though was perfect for this cold day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978044


Your outfits are great . Can I ask which app you use to organise your closet ?


----------



## Marylin

rl33 said:


> Your outfits are great . Can I ask which app you use to organise your closet ?


Thank you rl33! I’m using the Stylebook app. Mimmy and Bakeacookie who have their own Stylebook threads made me want to get it, too and I must say I’m much better organized and also shop smarter, because I’m more aware of what I have already.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> So I have another dilemma with shoes I need advice which ones I should purchase. I love both,but right now I can purchase only one, and with my big feet luck, they can be sold out later. So which one you would suggest me. I love with gold ones, but they would be not as versatile as all black . And since my back to back Sciatica injuries I can not wear my platforms, that I always loved to wear. So I do need black sandals to replace my Alaia black platform sandals , which I love [emoji30]
> Thank you ladies
> View attachment 4005443
> View attachment 4005444
> View attachment 4005445



Love the all black.


----------



## rl33

Thanks ! I find that when I master my closet , I can target my next purchases better and get better piec es that I really use . I live in a medium town but there is no high end store . So I shop when I travel and I have to take a lot of buying decisions quickly... not optimal . So I look forward to a better system: this app looks really promising ! And I ‘be subscribed to your thread too


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look beautiful! Despite all the trouble. I hope your husband is doing better and that you also get some time to relax. It’s a crazy time, everything seems to be in limbo, many, many people are sick still, some hospitals had to stop taking patients that aren’t emergencies.
> I personally like the black sandals better. They seem more modern. I agree with Mimmy though that the gold ones would go with many things you own. My advice: toss a coin. You will find out which ones you like better, because you’ll be either happy or disappointed with the way the coin turned up. And then you take the ones you really want.
> The sweater is cute though. It will go with long fitted pants and will look great with slim skirts.



Thank you Marilyn
I know a lot sick ppl in hospitals, that’s why I don’t like to be there, but his wound dr kind of did shady thing and ambushed him to go to the hospital. She tried to scare me, but I am veteran in nursing now, so that doesn’t work on me. I have God’s given common sense and intuition , and like always I was right. It was no infection. 
I hate when Dr try to do their agenda-surgery and trying to scare you....
I will do toss a coin [emoji12] 
Well then the sweater should go with white skirt . It’s pencil [emoji848]but for some reason I don’t like them together as much hmm maybe sleeves on the sweater . I don’t like that they all wide . I  like slim sleeves or at least gradually going down wide or puffy but not like that. I wonder if it could be altered. [emoji848] 
When I pull them slimmer, even with a white skirt looks kind of ok . I guess that wideness of them accentuate my hips [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Love the all black.



Thank you @bakeacookie and all the ladies. No need to toss a coin @Marilyn [emoji6] The more I looked at both of them, the more I agree with you all -all black it is.[emoji13] 
I don’t know what I was thinking to get with gold ones. That’s absolutely not me. I don’t even wear yellow gold ever [emoji849] All black it’s definitely more elegant [emoji106] Sooo happy to be on this thread. It’s definitely protects me from headaches and rush decisions 
Thank you all again 
You all ladies are so awesome [emoji122] [emoji41][emoji126] [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you rl33! I’m using the Stylebook app. Mimmy and Bakeacookie who have their own Stylebook threads made me want to get it, too and I must say I’m much better organized and also shop smarter, because I’m more aware of what I have already.



That’s just great @Marilyn -bake and Mimmy has their style threads, and I just hear first time [emoji849] Please the links [emoji257]


----------



## Mimmy

@girleuro Here’s a link to my Stylebook thread. 
Mimmy's Stylebook Closet
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Mimmy's-Stylebook-Closet.872533/
[emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro Here’s a link to my Stylebook thread.
> Mimmy's Stylebook Closet
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Mimmy's-Stylebook-Closet.872533/
> [emoji6]



Thank you @Mimmy 
I love your thread/style It’s quite a few posts,but I started going through and from what I already saw, your closet are so casual chic [emoji7] Love that is so colorful,but not over the top, Love those men hats . It’s so cool! And I love your jeans jacket looks . It goes with everything 
I already was looking to get one this year, this is something that I never liked , but looking at your looks I even more eager to get one[emoji12] 
You know I got this app probably over a year ago, but haven’t used it as yet. It’s great,but to make all those pictures, oh boy, my life is too complicated as it is. But definitely looking forward to start putting pictures[emoji849] definitely need to put together before I go to Europe, wherever it happens. So I could play with it while I travel or while I am in healing center,before my trip. Maybe I will have to hire someone to make all those pictures [emoji848][emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Another shoes question 
Does any of you ladies know how Jimmy Choo sneakers run? Some sites says that true to size but net-a-porter site says run 1/2 size small[emoji849] 
I was looking awhile ago and they had 43 in many colors and now only these left What do you think ladies about these? Can they be versatile? I like these white ones better but it’s only size 42 left The ones that left is in kind of rose leather . I don’t know if I like the shiniest of the rose leather [emoji848] i  once ordered from Gucci and they were so glossy, and so not women like flattering,so I had to return it [emoji20]These doesn’t look as shiny [emoji848] 
Thank you ladies 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Oh I found one more in 43 is ballet pink


----------



## girleuro

Ups couldn’t attach picture 
Trying again [emoji849]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Thank you @Mimmy
> I love your thread/style It’s quite a few posts,but I started going through and from what I already saw, your closet are so casual chic [emoji7] Love that is so colorful,but not over the top, Love those men hats . It’s so cool! And I love your jeans jacket looks . It goes with everything
> I already was looking to get one this year, this is something that I never liked , but looking at your looks I even more eager to get one[emoji12]
> You know I got this app probably over a year ago, but haven’t used it as yet. It’s great,but to make all those pictures, oh boy, my life is too complicated as it is. But definitely looking forward to start putting pictures[emoji849] definitely need to put together before I go to Europe, wherever it happens. So I could play with it while I travel or while I am in healing center,before my trip. Maybe I will have to hire someone to make all those pictures [emoji848][emoji849]



Thank you, girleuro!

The initial time investment to put all the photos of my clothing and accessories into the app took quite some time. 

After that it’s been much easier, as for newer purchases I can usually find a stock photo.


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Ups couldn’t attach picture
> Trying again [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006698
> View attachment 4006699



Unfortunately I can’t speak to the sizing on Jimmy Choo’s. 

I think that you are asking for honest opinions, so here goes. Knowing a bit about your style now, these just don’t look like you, girleuro. 

I mean this in the nicest way. When I think of you; I think chic, dressed up and at times, even a bit blingy! [emoji7] [emoji146] [emoji184]

Yes, they’re Jimmy Choo’s and they’re pink, but they really look like “comfort shoes” to me. There’s nothing wrong with comfort shoes, but when I think of you, I think of something more stylish and beautiful!

Have you thought about a slip on instead?


I don’t mean for you to get this exact shoe; these are by Aquazurra. It just seems like something more sleek and refined would suit you better. 

This is just my opinion though; others may totally disagree! [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Unfortunately I can’t speak to the sizing on Jimmy Choo’s.
> 
> I think that you are asking for honest opinions, so here goes. Knowing a bit about your style now, these just don’t look like you, girleuro.
> 
> I mean this in the nicest way. When I think of you; I think chic, dressed up and at times, even a bit blingy! [emoji7] [emoji146] [emoji184]
> 
> Yes, they’re Jimmy Choo’s and they’re pink, but they really look like “comfort shoes” to me. There’s nothing wrong with comfort shoes, but when I think of you, I think of something more stylish and beautiful!
> 
> Have you thought about a slip on instead?
> View attachment 4006778
> 
> I don’t mean for you to get this exact shoe; these are by Aquazurra. It just seems like something more sleek and refined would suit you better.
> 
> This is just my opinion though; others may totally disagree! [emoji6]



Thank you so much @Mimmy for your honest opinion. I truly appreciate it[emoji257]
Ha ha you do know me well [emoji6] 
That’s true I don’t wear sneakers, but I am looking forward to exploring some new things. I only need them, when the outfit is too bling (like sequins top with blue jeans with embellishments )or when I want to make Chanel suit/outfit more dress down 
Of course my preference would be any of Chanel sneakers, but unfortunately having such a big size, it’s a huge challenge for me. I love your suggestion. I looked through many sites and for my big feet , I found only these options [emoji20] I think I like better than JC ones So here it is 
I believe that first ones Stuart Weitzman,so I know that definitely would fit well, then I think it’s Common Projects (I don’t know this brand) 
And last one Jill Sander Leather brogues ( never had it either)


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you so much @Mimmy for your honest opinion. I truly appreciate it[emoji257]
> Ha ha you do know me well [emoji6]
> That’s true I don’t wear sneakers, but I am looking forward to exploring some new things. I only need them, when the outfit is too bling (like sequins top with blue jeans with embellishments )or when I want to make Chanel suit/outfit more dress down
> Of course my preference would be any of Chanel sneakers, but unfortunately having such a big size, it’s a huge challenge for me. I love your suggestion. I looked through many sites and for my big feet , I found only these options [emoji20] I think I like better than JC ones So here it is
> I believe that first ones Stuart Weitzman,so I know that definitely would fit well, then I think it’s Common Projects (I don’t know this brand)
> And last one Jill Sander Leather brogues ( never had it either)
> View attachment 4007059
> View attachment 4007060
> View attachment 4007061


I would have said the same thing, Mimmy put so well!  You really need to try on sneakers just like any other style you haven’t tried. Some are just so flat and long that they’re not flattering, especially if you have big feet to begin with. Some look weird if they go up too high. Plus they really need to be comfortable and just because they’re sneakers doesn’t mean they will be for you. I would love for you to find something stylish, but still you, have you looked at Hogan?


----------



## Marylin

I have this pair of Geox, so light! Nothing much, but extremely comfortable and they go with everything. I th8nk they were at about 100€. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## Marylin

And may I introduce an Italian classic. I’ve been buying this kind for 25 or so years. Always in white. They fall apart, I get a new pair. They’re a European staple.


----------



## Marylin

rl33 said:


> Thanks ! I find that when I master my closet , I can target my next purchases better and get better piec es that I really use . I live in a medium town but there is no high end store . So I shop when I travel and I have to take a lot of buying decisions quickly... not optimal . So I look forward to a better system: this app looks really promising ! And I ‘be subscribed to your thread too


The app or any other closet app sounds like it could really help you  shopping. You could install it on your smartphone and check it every time you want to get something new. Find out if you have anything similar already or how you would style your new piece or which colors you really wear. Yes, it is a lot of work taking pictures and editing them, but you could start with your favorite pieces and put them into looks. And, as Mimmy said, with recent purchases you will almost always find a stock picture, like many we’re  posting here on the thread. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with and if you need help, there’re lots of brilliant, smart Ladies on this and Mimmy’s and bakeacookie’s threads who really know what they’re doing!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn
> I know a lot sick ppl in hospitals, that’s why I don’t like to be there, but his wound dr kind of did shady thing and ambushed him to go to the hospital. She tried to scare me, but I am veteran in nursing now, so that doesn’t work on me. I have God’s given common sense and intuition , and like always I was right. It was no infection.
> I hate when Dr try to do their agenda-surgery and trying to scare you....
> I will do toss a coin [emoji12]
> Well then the sweater should go with white skirt . It’s pencil [emoji848]but for some reason I don’t like them together as much hmm maybe sleeves on the sweater . I don’t like that they all wide . I  like slim sleeves or at least gradually going down wide or puffy but not like that. I wonder if it could be altered. [emoji848]
> When I pull them slimmer, even with a white skirt looks kind of ok . I guess that wideness of them accentuate my hips [emoji849]


What about a slim long sleeved shirt underneath?


----------



## bakeacookie

I love superga! And they come in so many colors and styles you’re bound to find one you like!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Thank you so much @Mimmy for your honest opinion. I truly appreciate it[emoji257]
> Ha ha you do know me well [emoji6]
> That’s true I don’t wear sneakers, but I am looking forward to exploring some new things. I only need them, when the outfit is too bling (like sequins top with blue jeans with embellishments )or when I want to make Chanel suit/outfit more dress down
> Of course my preference would be any of Chanel sneakers, but unfortunately having such a big size, it’s a huge challenge for me. I love your suggestion. I looked through many sites and for my big feet , I found only these options [emoji20] I think I like better than JC ones So here it is
> I believe that first ones Stuart Weitzman,so I know that definitely would fit well, then I think it’s Common Projects (I don’t know this brand)
> And last one Jill Sander Leather brogues ( never had it either)
> View attachment 4007059
> View attachment 4007060
> View attachment 4007061



I like the Stuart Weitzman’s and Common Project’s one’s. I think that these may work a bit better than the Jimmy Choo’s for the types of looks you’re describing. 

The detailing around the sole on the Stuart Weitzman’s is interesting without being over the top. At first I thought they were Valentino’s; not a bad thing. [emoji3]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What about a slim long sleeved shirt underneath?



Thank you Marilyn [emoji257]I could try longer shirt, for the length [emoji848]but still would not going to change the sleeve problem [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> The app or any other closet app sounds like it could really help you  shopping. You could install it on your smartphone and check it every time you want to get something new. Find out if you have anything similar already or how you would style your new piece or which colors you really wear. Yes, it is a lot of work taking pictures and editing them, but you could start with your favorite pieces and put them into looks. And, as Mimmy said, with recent purchases you will almost always find a stock picture, like many we’re  posting here on the thread. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with and if you need help, there’re lots of brilliant, smart Ladies on this and Mimmy’s and bakeacookie’s threads who really know what they’re doing!



Definitely worth to put all that work. It will save my brain working so hard,[emoji848]because right now, I put all outfits in my head , and I don’t think it’s smart to overwork brain so much. [emoji849]
Actually,I started yesterday to put pictures that I could find or already have on the app[emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I have this pair of Geox, so light! Nothing much, but extremely comfortable and they go with everything. I th8nk they were at about 100€. Sorry for the bad picture.
> View attachment 4007155



I checked them out, but , Marilyn, you forgot I am a big feet lady [emoji30] no sizes in this brand for my big feet 
That’s what complicates my choices
But I hear you, some of them really look unflattering. So if I can, I try, but it’s definitely hard to find in my size
So if I can order online,it’s ok with me, as long as I can return them ,in case they don’t fit or look weird


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And may I introduce an Italian classic. I’ve been buying this kind for 25 or so years. Always in white. They fall apart, I get a new pair. They’re a European staple.
> 
> View attachment 4007158



@Marilyn I looked at those too,but they run small IT 42 translates to US 10.5 and I am US 12 in shoes


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I love superga! And they come in so many colors and styles you’re bound to find one you like!



Thank you Bake [emoji257] but no sizes for me. They run small. 
You ladies have no idea how hard to have big feet[emoji30] . And it’s so not fair , designers make clothes sizes Fr 50 ...., even Chanel does, I never knew, but they don’t think that big feet women need beautiful shoes too I don’t get it. It’s not like I can lose a size of my feet [emoji849][emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I like the Stuart Weitzman’s and Common Project’s one’s. I think that these may work a bit better than the Jimmy Choo’s for the types of looks you’re describing.
> 
> The detailing around the sole on the Stuart Weitzman’s is interesting without being over the top. At first I thought they were Valentino’s; not a bad thing. [emoji3]



Thank you @Mimmy [emoji257]
They are my favorite too. 
I think I can trust SW  , so I will try to order them. [emoji13]
I love SW shoes. Well not so much choice for my big feet from other designers [emoji20][emoji50] Not sure why no European designers make size US 12 shoes and if a few of them make, then it’s sold out so fast [emoji849]
SW my savior. Makes quite beautiful shoes, not Chanel or Chloe level, but still nice and very comfortable 
These do have beautiful detailing on the sole and I think the shape would be flattering well I hope so[emoji120] 
I don’t think Valentino makes my size [emoji20][emoji848]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Thank you @Mimmy [emoji257]
> They are my favorite too.
> I think I can trust SW  , so I will try to order them. [emoji13]
> I love SW shoes. Well not so much choice for my big feet from other designers [emoji20][emoji50] Not sure why no European designers make size US 12 shoes and if a few of them make, then it’s sold out so fast [emoji849]
> SW my savior. Makes quite beautiful shoes, not Chanel or Chloe level, but still nice and very comfortable
> These do have beautiful detailing on the sole and I think the shape would be flattering well I hope so[emoji120]
> I don’t think Valentino makes my size [emoji20][emoji848]



I think that Stuart Weitzman makes beautiful, high quality shoes. 

I have some Valentino’s, Prada’s and Chloé’s (all purchased on sale). I do love them, but honestly they get worn and scuffed up like any other shoes.


----------



## emeri18

Myrkur said:


> I used to have a lot of make up I NEVER wore. I threw everything out and now I just have 1 of everything and I love it! It's so easy to put on make up and there is no mess in my bathroom drawer .


I hear you!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I’m a bit behind so just jumping right in! I’ve been pretty steadily letting things go and pretty content in the wardrobe department. I did buy a very non-exciting half-zip sweatshirt for wknd wear since I’m letting go of hoodies. It will count towards my 5 item allowance as #3. I’ve been wearing quite often already so I’m pretty happy about it. I HAVE been bad in the bag and slg department though. I found 2 vintage bags at unbelievable prices so I couldn’t pass them up - these are justified because you can’t account for when an amazing vintage find will pop up. And then this past weekend I found these super cute coach SLGs - I’m just gonna own up to the fact that I failed there haha. But it’s ok, I’m going to thoroughly enjoy them.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> I think that Stuart Weitzman makes beautiful, high quality shoes.
> 
> I have some Valentino’s, Prada’s and Chloé’s (all purchased on sale). I do love them, but honestly they get worn and scuffed up like any other shoes.



So true. They all get worn and scuffed no matter what the brand. I even scuffed my rose gold LVs on the second outing [emoji17]

So as long as you enjoy the shoe comfortably, that’s all that matters, not the brand. [emoji4]

I’m tempted to get some LV sneakers that are similar to Superga.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> So true. They all get worn and scuffed no matter what the brand. I even scuffed my rose gold LVs on the second outing [emoji17]
> 
> So as long as you enjoy the shoe comfortably, that’s all that matters, not the brand. [emoji4]
> 
> I’m tempted to get some LV sneakers that are similar to Superga.



LV sneakers sound great, bake! Not that I’m enabling or anything. [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you Marilyn [emoji257]I could try longer shirt, for the length [emoji848]but still would not going to change the sleeve problem [emoji20]


Right. You could ask a good tailor to tighten them completely or just on the top and make them into trumpet sleeves!


----------



## Marylin

Sorry, I think whenever talked about Geox before and an forgot them being 


girleuro said:


> I checked them out, but , Marilyn, you forgot I am a big feet lady [emoji30] no sizes in this brand for my big feet
> That’s what complicates my choices
> But I hear you, some of them really look unflattering. So if I can, I try, but it’s definitely hard to find in my size
> So if I can order online,it’s ok with me, as long as I can return them ,in case they don’t fit or look weird


Sorry, i think we’ve even talked about Geox before and I forgot they’re Italian and small. I can’t believe they don’t adjust to make bigger sizes. Not everyone is petite...


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> I’m a bit behind so just jumping right in! I’ve been pretty steadily letting things go and pretty content in the wardrobe department. I did buy a very non-exciting half-zip sweatshirt for wknd wear since I’m letting go of hoodies. It will count towards my 5 item allowance as #3. I’ve been wearing quite often already so I’m pretty happy about it. I HAVE been bad in the bag and slg department though. I found 2 vintage bags at unbelievable prices so I couldn’t pass them up - these are justified because you can’t account for when an amazing vintage find will pop up. And then this past weekend I found these super cute coach SLGs - I’m just gonna own up to the fact that I failed there haha. But it’s ok, I’m going to thoroughly enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007597
> View attachment 4007598


I love bottega veneta! And you’re slgs are to die for! Everything’s so pretty, really no need for a bad conscience.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> So true. They all get worn and scuffed no matter what the brand. I even scuffed my rose gold LVs on the second outing [emoji17]
> 
> So as long as you enjoy the shoe comfortably, that’s all that matters, not the brand. [emoji4]
> 
> I’m tempted to get some LV sneakers that are similar to Superga.


Sorry Double Post


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> So true. They all get worn and scuffed no matter what the brand. I even scuffed my rose gold LVs on the second outing [emoji17]
> 
> So as long as you enjoy the shoe comfortably, that’s all that matters, not the brand. [emoji4]
> 
> I’m tempted to get some LV sneakers that are similar to Superga.


No we’re definitely not enabling you, right?


----------



## bakeacookie

I have 4 of my 5 items of the year available still. I could still get the shoes. Lololol. 

I don’t need them though. I have two Superga and they’re still like new. Maybe in a few months I can justify it.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I have 4 of my 5 items of the year available still. I could still get the shoes. Lololol.
> 
> I don’t need them though. I have two Superga and they’re still like new. Maybe in a few months I can justify it.


I wish I could even think about wearing Supergas. We still have snow on the ground and it’s supposed to stay like this for at least a week.


----------



## Marylin

All I can do to not go crazy about the cold weather is thinking about wardrobes for my next trips. So far it’s only going to be a small family vacation in May in Dresden and Prague, and, and that’s what I’m really looking forward to, a couple days with friends at Lago di Garda in Italy. I haven’t been to Italy for a few years, even though it’s so close, my Italian has completely deteriorated, so it’s time, I guess! Well, as long as I can still order food and buy shoes and bags and make cab drivers take me to the stores, I’ll be fine...


----------



## bakeacookie

It's going to rain for the next few days for us here. So I'm finally able to use the two pairs of boots I have regularly. 

Hope you have a fun trip @Marylin! 
I've reserve some time off in the winter but I don't know where to go yet, haha.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> So true. They all get worn and scuffed no matter what the brand. I even scuffed my rose gold LVs on the second outing [emoji17]
> 
> So as long as you enjoy the shoe comfortably, that’s all that matters, not the brand. [emoji4]
> 
> I’m tempted to get some LV sneakers that are similar to Superga.



Yes bakeacookie since I don’t have much  choice, I have to enjoy what I can , but I believe every women deserves to have variety of beautiful shoes available .


----------



## girleuro

eggtartapproved said:


> I’m a bit behind so just jumping right in! I’ve been pretty steadily letting things go and pretty content in the wardrobe department. I did buy a very non-exciting half-zip sweatshirt for wknd wear since I’m letting go of hoodies. It will count towards my 5 item allowance as #3. I’ve been wearing quite often already so I’m pretty happy about it. I HAVE been bad in the bag and slg department though. I found 2 vintage bags at unbelievable prices so I couldn’t pass them up - these are justified because you can’t account for when an amazing vintage find will pop up. And then this past weekend I found these super cute coach SLGs - I’m just gonna own up to the fact that I failed there haha. But it’s ok, I’m going to thoroughly enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007597
> View attachment 4007598



Eggtartapproved the bags are beautiful! And although you wasn’t planning these purchases, you still did good[emoji12] You got great deals on things that you will enjoy! So forget your consciences and move on and continue on your ban. Somethings in life we can’t resist. We are all not perfect[emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I have 4 of my 5 items of the year available still. I could still get the shoes. Lololol.
> 
> I don’t need them though. I have two Superga and they’re still like new. Maybe in a few months I can justify it.



Bakeacookie if you don’t need shoes don’t get it, unless by the end of the year, if you still have reserve of available items, then purchase. We haven’t reached the middle of the year yet, so keep focus [emoji122]and don’t get distracted [emoji56], who knows what deals will find you or what else you will desire [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sorry, I think whenever talked about Geox before and an forgot them being
> 
> Sorry, i think we’ve even talked about Geox before and I forgot they’re Italian and small. I can’t believe they don’t adjust to make bigger sizes. Not everyone is petite...



Exactly [emoji23]Now can someone tell Karl and other designers [emoji120][emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Right. You could ask a good tailor to tighten them completely or just on the top and make them into trumpet sleeves!



Thank you @Marilyn[emoji257] I definitely will make them slim [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I wish I could even think about wearing Supergas. We still have snow on the ground and it’s supposed to stay like this for at least a week.



Oh wow [emoji50] still snow [emoji301]️. 
Well we had nice cool weather, but today I just stepped out outside for a minute, and oh boy, the blast of heat hit me[emoji28] It’s really hot today I wish it still cool down, so I could enjoy my happy hours sitting outside[emoji120] very soon is going to be soo hot, that just all you want from AC to AC , no enjoyment outside[emoji20] and it looks like every year is getting hotter and hotter [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> All I can do to not go crazy about the cold weather is thinking about wardrobes for my next trips. So far it’s only going to be a small family vacation in May in Dresden and Prague, and, and that’s what I’m really looking forward to, a couple days with friends at Lago di Garda in Italy. I haven’t been to Italy for a few years, even though it’s so close, my Italian has completely deteriorated, so it’s time, I guess! Well, as long as I can still order food and buy shoes and bags and make cab drivers take me to the stores, I’ll be fine...



That’s so wonderful @Marilyn Good for you ! You do need and definitely deserve vacation where doesn’t involved house work,[emoji6][emoji56]just pure relaxation [emoji120][emoji56][emoji126][emoji257][emoji267][emoji274]‍♀️[emoji474]‍♂️


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That’s so wonderful @Marilyn Good for you ! You do need and definitely deserve vacation where doesn’t involved house work,[emoji6][emoji56]just pure relaxation [emoji120][emoji56][emoji126][emoji257][emoji267][emoji274]‍♀️[emoji474]‍♂️


Like the emojis on this one! 
Well the trip to Italy is still a long time away, I will have thought and rethought and shopped for packing a zillion times, before I go, but at least it’s something to look forward to. There are no plans for the summer yet, maybe Paris for a few days. I’m also really wanting to go to Scotland at some point, preferably when  it’s not totally gloomy weather, But I might save that trip to when it’s just my husband and me. I should enjoy having the boys with me as long as they still want to come and take the, to places they would enjoy more.


----------



## Marylin

Here’s today’s outfit. At least I get to wear my winter dresses a lot.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Here’s today’s outfit. At least I get to wear my winter dresses a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009407



Love this dress, Marylin! [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Here’s today’s outfit. At least I get to wear my winter dresses a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009407



Love everything Marilyn and the collar/scarf such a great detail [emoji7]
I would love some colder weather too  not too cold but cold enough to wear boots and long sleeve dresses. .but Florida is weird it gets cold that you need a coat or a warm jacket/cardigan and then suddenly gets so warm that you need short sleeves[emoji28]. I do missed spring weather, although I guess most of Decembers are spring like [emoji849]
I hope it’s not going to get too hot yet. 
I really can’t stand that humidity and unbearable heat[emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Love this dress, Marylin! [emoji7]



Thanks Mimmy, it’s a bit of a stretchy material and very soft. I like it too.



girleuro said:


> Love everything Marilyn and the collar/scarf such a great detail [emoji7]
> I would love some colder weather too  not too cold but cold enough to wear boots and long sleeve dresses. .but Florida is weird it gets cold that you need a coat or a warm jacket/cardigan and then suddenly gets so warm that you need short sleeves[emoji28]. I do missed spring weather, although I guess most of Decembers are spring like [emoji849]
> I hope it’s not going to get too hot yet.
> I really can’t stand that humidity and unbearable heat[emoji23]



Seasons are nice,  but I wish they were more equally distributed. Winter is so long! And summer never really seems like a hot and sunny time. It’s either too hot or too wet. Nicest season here is the Fall. It’s snowing again tonight...


----------



## Marylin

Today’s outfit. Very warm cashmere sweater that somehow only works with skirts. The pink in the sweater and the skirt are more similar irl.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Today’s outfit. Very warm cashmere sweater that somehow only works with skirts. The pink in the sweater and the skirt are more similar irl.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010734



Beautiful! Love colors in the winter, especially pink [emoji301]️[emoji7] 
I am just probably too spoiled of that heat ,so when I see cooler weather like today, I am soo happy [emoji126][emoji41] 
I hope next weekend ,for my Happy Hour outing, it’s going to be nice and cool. But prognosis says 85 /70 [emoji20][emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Beautiful! Love colors in the winter, especially pink [emoji301]️[emoji7]
> I am just probably too spoiled of that heat ,so when I see cooler weather like today, I am soo happy [emoji126][emoji41]
> I hope next weekend ,for my Happy Hour outing, it’s going to be nice and cool. But prognosis says 85 /70 [emoji20][emoji23]


Well come over and I’ll make you a drink on my patio. You might have to wear scarves and gloves and we might have to light the fireplace outside. But it will be cool.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Well come over and I’ll make you a drink on my patio. You might have to wear scarves and gloves and we might have to light the fireplace outside. But it will be cool.



@Marylin @girleuro May I join you ladies?

Bet you didn’t know that I’m a fairly decent mixologist. [emoji484][emoji483][emoji898]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin @girleuro May I join you ladies?
> 
> Bet you didn’t know that I’m a fairly decent mixologist. [emoji484][emoji483][emoji898]


Oh please do! Anything’s better than the ginger tea I just had to fight my cold! You really are full of surprises, aren’t you!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Well come over and I’ll make you a drink on my patio. You might have to wear scarves and gloves and we might have to light the fireplace outside. But it will be cool.



So cool [emoji41] @Marilyn so it’s a party! [emoji301]️[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji483]Me and @mimy are coming [emoji13][emoji63]‍♀️  @Mimmy you are full of surprises! Mixologist? Who knew [emoji50][emoji122] I did some mixing  in my past as well [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh please do! Anything’s better than the ginger tea I just had to fight my cold! You really are full of surprises, aren’t you!



Oh no @Marilyn you are having cold again?[emoji301]️ [emoji855][emoji40]It’s a weekend,add some brandy to that Ginger tea[emoji13] You will be brand new [emoji13][emoji126][emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin Sorry to hear you have a cold. I’ll try to mix up a cure! 

@girleuro Yes, it will be a party [emoji322] [emoji324][emoji898]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh no @Marilyn you are having cold again?[emoji301]️ [emoji855][emoji40]It’s a weekend,add some brandy to that Ginger tea[emoji13] You will be brand new [emoji13][emoji126][emoji6]





Mimmy said:


> @Marylin Sorry to hear you have a cold. I’ll try to mix up a cure!
> 
> @girleuro Yes, it will be a party [emoji322] [emoji324][emoji898]


I’m fine girls, just a minor glitch in the matrix, thanks though for your concern! I’m replacing the brandy by rum, if that’s ok. Maybe port. We still have some excellent port from Lisbon. I’m sure Mimmy can come up with something elaborate using it. Also I’ve become quite the expert smoothie-maker. So if it’s got to be virgin, I can add to the party.


----------



## Marylin

I need your advice. As I read in @Mimmy ’s thread that she wasn’t too thrilled about the quality of a Zara blazer, I’m debating whether to send back the two I ordered myself. They are very nice, they fit well and I like them, and they’re really not very pricey. I think 80€ each. Usually though I buy more expensive, better quality and a bit more basic. What shall I do?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I need your advice. As I read in @Mimmy ’s thread that she wasn’t too thrilled about the quality of a Zara blazer, I’m debating whether to send back the two I ordered myself. They are very nice, they fit well and I like them, and they’re really not very pricey. I think 80€ each. Usually though I buy more expensive, better quality and a bit more basic. What shall I do?
> View attachment 4012628
> 
> View attachment 4012629



I like the first one. I have a white one I wore occasionally and it was fine. I hate that I have to dry clean it though. Could you wait till it’s on sale?


----------



## Marylin

I’m just not sure. And knowing what I’ve learned on this thread I shouldn’t get it if I’m not sure, right? Plus I have this similar one that I love, it’s very warm though, but quality wise it’s a different universe. It’s by iro.


----------



## Marylin

The blue Zara one is out. My husband just said olé, when I showed him and called me a matador. It’s a bit too bulky for me and I want to think that  *this *one that I have fits better and is better made.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I need your advice. As I read in @Mimmy ’s thread that she wasn’t too thrilled about the quality of a Zara blazer, I’m debating whether to send back the two I ordered myself. They are very nice, they fit well and I like them, and they’re really not very pricey. I think 80€ each. Usually though I buy more expensive, better quality and a bit more basic. What shall I do?
> View attachment 4012628
> 
> View attachment 4012629



I like the first one as well @Marilyn, 
well from the picture, so Chanel look , but I don’t know the quality of their jackets. If you really like it, do more research about their quality, but if you are not completely happy, then better return it. [emoji849]
Is the second one more like cardigan/sweater ? It looks like [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m just not sure. And knowing what I’ve learned on this thread I shouldn’t get it if I’m not sure, right? Plus I have this similar one that I love, it’s very warm though, but quality wise it’s a different universe. It’s by iro.
> 
> View attachment 4012746



Ok this one very similar, so no you don’t need it another look alike which can’t compete in quality


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> The blue Zara one is out. My husband just said olé, when I showed him and called me a matador. It’s a bit too bulky for me and I want to think that  *this *one that I have fits better and is better made.
> 
> View attachment 4012756



Ha ha [emoji23]what do those husbands know I like the shape if it’s how it fits kind of accentuates waist? [emoji848] But I agree , the jacket does look very thick/bulky from the picture.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I like the first one as well @Marilyn,
> well from the picture, so Chanel look , but I don’t know the quality of their jackets. If you really like it, do more research about their quality, but if you are not completely happy, then better return it. [emoji849]
> Is the second one more like cardigan/sweater ? It looks like [emoji848]


The one I have is a cardigan that’s right. Quite thick and comfy, but also structured a bit.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I’m just not sure. And knowing what I’ve learned on this thread I shouldn’t get it if I’m not sure, right? Plus I have this similar one that I love, it’s very warm though, but quality wise it’s a different universe. It’s by iro.
> 
> View attachment 4012746



Love this Iro jacket, Marylin. [emoji7]

It’s funny I was also looking at the white Zara jacket. I was hoping to go to the mall and see it irl.

If you’re not happy with the quality I think you may not end up wearing it that much. Also you could apply the €80 toward a jacket of better quality. 

I am looking at a cream colored Rebecca Taylor jacket. I love my dark blue one. It would of course cost more than a Zara one, but I would probably keep it in my closet a lot longer too. I worry though that it will be too warm for Florida. I would wear it inside when the AC is very cold. I would need to see how heavy this one is irl.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> The one I have is a cardigan that’s right. Quite thick and comfy, but also structured a bit.



I do like your Chanel alike but only if the fit is great and quality is good. Maybe @Mimmy can elaborate more on their quality. It’s white so it will be dry cleaned often and if it’s not good quality then ...
I like that you could wear open or closed and I like those details . Are those pearl buttons?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Love this Iro jacket, Marylin. [emoji7]
> 
> It’s funny I was also looking at the white Zara jacket. I was hoping to go to the mall and see it irl.
> 
> If you’re not happy with the quality I think you may not end up wearing it that much. Also you could apply the €80 toward a jacket of better quality.
> 
> I am looking at a cream colored Rebecca Taylor jacket. I love my dark blue one. It would of course cost more than a Zara one, but I would probably keep it in my closet a lot longer too. I worry though that it will be too warm for Florida. I would wear it inside when the AC is very cold. I would need to see how heavy this one is irl.
> View attachment 4012767


Much nicer than the Zara one! Love the material!! I think it would go great with your wardrobe and your tiny frame. I with my big hips and behind can’t do peplum, unfortunately.But I should look into Rebecca Taylor, I guess. I love your blue one. 
Well if you get the white Zara, than there’s no need I get it as well, is there?


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Love this Iro jacket, Marylin. [emoji7]
> 
> It’s funny I was also looking at the white Zara jacket. I was hoping to go to the mall and see it irl.
> 
> If you’re not happy with the quality I think you may not end up wearing it that much. Also you could apply the €80 toward a jacket of better quality.
> 
> I am looking at a cream colored Rebecca Taylor jacket. I love my dark blue one. It would of course cost more than a Zara one, but I would probably keep it in my closet a lot longer too. I worry though that it will be too warm for Florida. I would wear it inside when the AC is very cold. I would need to see how heavy this one is irl.
> View attachment 4012767



This one is beautiful @Mimmy [emoji7]it doesn’t look too warm . I think it would be fine for our climate. Well not for our summer, but like right now when it’s not too hot yet


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I do like your Chanel alike but only if the fit is great and quality is good. Maybe @Mimmy can elaborate more on their quality. It’s white so it will be dry cleaned often and if it’s not good quality then ...
> I like that you could wear open or closed and I like those details . Are those pearl buttons?


They’re plastic pearl lookalikes.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Much nicer than the Zara one! Love the material!! I think it would go great with your wardrobe and your tiny frame. I with my big hips and behind can’t do peplum, unfortunately.But I should look into Rebecca Taylor, I guess. I love your blue one.
> Well if you get the white Zara, than there’s no need I get it as well, is there?



Of course you can do peplum @Marilyn, I do peplum , but only with skirts . It’s accentuate waist 
With pants peplum needs to go bellow hips (cover them) otherwise not good look [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> They’re plastic pearl lookalikes.



Oh so no The buttons should be one of the most important parts in a jacket(that’s what I probably love the most about Chanel jackets) 
I think that  @Mimmy gave you a great advice.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Much nicer than the Zara one! Love the material!! I think it would go great with your wardrobe and your tiny frame. I with my big hips and behind can’t do peplum, unfortunately.But I should look into Rebecca Taylor, I guess. I love your blue one.
> Well if you get the white Zara, than there’s no need I get it as well, is there?


Of course if I get the Zara one, we will just share it. [emoji8]

The Rebecca Taylor one is much nicer though. I actually ordered an Iro jacket/cardigan like your blue one in a white/pink/red colorway, online. Unfortunately my order was canceled; they no longer had my size. 

You are so slim, Marylin. I don’t know why you think that your hips/behind are big. 


girleuro said:


> This one is beautiful @Mimmy [emoji7]it doesn’t look too warm . I think it would be fine for our climate. Well not for our summer, but like right now when it’s not too hot yet


Thanks, girleuro!

I was thinking of using it in the Summer inside, in air conditioned places. Even though it’s hot outside, some places are freezing inside. You’ve probably experienced this. [emoji41] [emoji300]️ [emoji301]️ I try to remember to carry a sweater or jacket with me during the Summer.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Of course if I get the Zara one, we will just share it. [emoji8]
> 
> The Rebecca Taylor one is much nicer though. I actually ordered an Iro jacket/cardigan like your blue one in a white/pink/red colorway, online. Unfortunately my order was canceled; they no longer had my size.
> 
> You are so slim, Marylin. I don’t know why you think that your hips/behind are big.
> 
> Thanks, girleuro!
> 
> I was thinking of using it in the Summer inside, in air conditioned places. Even though it’s hot outside, some places are freezing inside. You’ve probably experienced this. [emoji41] [emoji300]️ [emoji301]️ I try to remember to carry a sweater or jacket with me during the Summer.



You are so right @Mimmy you can’t go anywhere without sweater or jacket Outside is Sahara and inside is Sibir [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m fine girls, just a minor glitch in the matrix, thanks though for your concern! I’m replacing the brandy by rum, if that’s ok. Maybe port. We still have some excellent port from Lisbon. I’m sure Mimmy can come up with something elaborate using it. Also I’ve become quite the expert smoothie-maker. So if it’s got to be virgin, I can add to the party.



Rum is good too and uh [emoji13]hot port sounds amazing too 
Are you using vaporizer? It’s great to add some oregano oil and Eucalyptus oil . It kills all germs and makes house smell good. Even if you don’t have a vaporizer, you can just take a stainless steal small pot . Fill it up half or less with Water and add a few drops of pure Oregano oil ( not diluted one, I always purchase pure wildcrafted from Greece on EBay) and heat up to the boil and steam the rooms . I love that vs any air fresheners[emoji6] yuks


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I need your advice. As I read in @Mimmy ’s thread that she wasn’t too thrilled about the quality of a Zara blazer, I’m debating whether to send back the two I ordered myself. They are very nice, they fit well and I like them, and they’re really not very pricey. I think 80€ each. Usually though I buy more expensive, better quality and a bit more basic. What shall I do?
> View attachment 4012628
> 
> View attachment 4012629



They both look lovely, however I'd return them just because of the quality. I only have one piece left from Zara and I doubt it will last another season and it is sad to think that as it is less than 2 yaers old.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> They both look lovely, however I'd return them just because of the quality. I only have one piece left from Zara and I doubt it will last another season and it is sad to think that as it is less than 2 yaers old.


I’m afraid you’re right. I do have a few Zara pieces that I’ve had for a long time and that stand the test of time quite well. But as @Mimmy said at some point: you get what you paid for.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Rum is good too and uh [emoji13]hot port sounds amazing too
> Are you using vaporizer? It’s great to add some oregano oil and Eucalyptus oil . It kills all germs and makes house smell good. Even if you don’t have a vaporizer, you can just take a stainless steal small pot . Fill it up half or less with Water and add a few drops of pure Oregano oil ( not diluted one, I always purchase pure wildcrafted from Greece on EBay) and heat up to the boil and steam the rooms . I love that vs any air fresheners[emoji6] yuks


Thanks girleuro, I usually just put eucalyptus drops on a little diffuser stone next to my desk where I’m the only one who smells it. My boys hate the smell, so I can’t do it at home. And I’m not too fond of the smell of oregano, even though I’m having one oregano pill everyday, because it’s good for my immune system and energy level. I’ve been making carrot and ginger smoothies and ginger and lemon teas and I’m doing much better.


----------



## Marylin

patch station said:


> True, and I only want to drop one or two sizes, so alterations should be doable.
> YOU CAN ALSO CHECK SOME MORE ADVICES ON PEOPLES DIET,BREAKING CELEBRITY NEWS,VARIES FOOD RECETTES HERE:
> www.patchuniversal.com


Hello @patch station. It appears you wanted to post this in a different thread, since it seems like you were answering a question. You’re certainly very welcome here, but might want to post this one more time where it was supposed to end up. (Of course advice on dropping one or two sizes is very welcome here as well. )


----------



## Marylin

Both Zara jackets are going  back tomorrow.  The white one is really pretty,  but the buttons are plastic, the material is a bit flimsy and the silver threads look like tinsel. I just can’t justify it. I want to shop smart, and that also means not to buy anything that will have to be thrown away after only a few wears. It’s  not easy being green...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Both Zara jackets are going  back tomorrow.  The white one is really pretty,  but the buttons are plastic, the material is a bit flimsy and the silver threads look like tinsel. I just can’t justify it. I want to shop smart, and that also means not to buy anything that will have to be thrown away after only a few wears. It’s  not easy being green...



Good job  @Marilyn 
If quality it’s not good and the way you described the jacket, it’s definitely not worth it to waste money [emoji122] [emoji106]


----------



## Marylin

First quarter is over and I’ve stayed way under budget! I spent a third of what I spent the last three years, even though I bought an expensive fur parka (that I got on sale), and I bought 7 items total, including two pairs of gloves one of which was a replacement for an old pair. I don’t think I can stay this cheap with spring and summer clothes popping up in stores and the promise of warmer weather, but I think I’ve learned a lot and am buying smarter, prove of which was that I sent back the two Zara jackets that were cute, but not smart purchases. 

I wonder how you guys are doing, how our two shopping ban members are dealing with only shopping out of their wardrobes and what your plans are for the next quarter.


----------



## bakeacookie

@Marylin great job on staying under budget! Does the remainder roll over for the next quarter?


I have been bad. 

I’ve used another slot of my 5 freebies. 

My first purchase of the year was my Tiffany heart charm, which I purchased to celebrate my raise at work. 

My second purchase was a dress. I’ve retired a skirt, decided I wanted to try dresses and I found one. Nothing expensive, just from the Gap. [emoji28]

So I think I’m at the same amount of open spots left as @eggtartapproved. 

Next quarter is the spring summer sales. I must be super good and not buy any other clothing. Sale purchases aren’t always long lasting with me. 

I have decided to get a piece of jewelry to remember my late aunt with. I’ve got a budget, I sold an SLG and I want to use that to fund the jewelry. That will be my third quarter goal. No clothes, one thoughtful jewelry piece. 

The goal of my ban was to use it up, wear it out. Now it’s also to be more thoughtful and meaningful with my purchases. [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> @Marylin great job on staying under budget! Does the remainder roll over for the next quarter?
> 
> 
> I have been bad.
> 
> I’ve used another slot of my 5 freebies.
> 
> My first purchase of the year was my Tiffany heart charm, which I purchased to celebrate my raise at work.
> 
> My second purchase was a dress. I’ve retired a skirt, decided I wanted to try dresses and I found one. Nothing expensive, just from the Gap. [emoji28]
> 
> So I think I’m at the same amount of open spots left as @eggtartapproved.
> 
> Next quarter is the spring summer sales. I must be super good and not buy any other clothing. Sale purchases aren’t always long lasting with me.
> 
> I have decided to get a piece of jewelry to remember my late aunt with. I’ve got a budget, I sold an SLG and I want to use that to fund the jewelry. That will be my third quarter goal. No clothes, one thoughtful jewelry piece.
> 
> The goal of my ban was to use it up, wear it out. Now it’s also to be more thoughtful and meaningful with my purchases. [emoji4]


I like your thinking! It’s touching that you want to get something special to remember  your aunt, if you get something classic it will stay with you forever, just like she will. 
Being disciplined during the sales is very hard,  but it’s true that things aren’t always worth being bought, especially when they’re on sale.
Congrats on staying within your ban and shopping smartly when you can!

Oh, and I haven’t decided really whether to roll over the money I haven’t spent into next quarter. I rather would not,  but I did want to get another big Chanel summer cloth bag, so I guess it’s going toward that.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> First quarter is over and I’ve stayed way under budget! I spent a third of what I spent the last three years, even though I bought an expensive fur parka (that I got on sale), and I bought 7 items total, including two pairs of gloves one of which was a replacement for an old pair. I don’t think I can stay this cheap with spring and summer clothes popping up in stores and the promise of warmer weather, but I think I’ve learned a lot and am buying smarter, prove of which was that I sent back the two Zara jackets that were cute, but not smart purchases.
> 
> I wonder how you guys are doing, how our two shopping ban members are dealing with only shopping out of their wardrobes and what your plans are for the next quarter.



Budget is so-so as I have invested in some pieces that I hope will be with me for a very longtime, I am keeping my fingers' crossed as it would be a real shame as I like to stick with 5 pieces per quarter, it helps me consider my purchases and fill in the gaps in the wardrobe.

This quarter, I bought a suede jacket, Repetto ballerina shoes, a silk clutch, a merino jumper and a faux fur jacket. It all sound random, but all those purchases have been used in so many occasions and have greatly stretched my wardrobe!



bakeacookie said:


> @Marylin great job on staying under budget! Does the remainder roll over for the next quarter?
> 
> 
> I have been bad.
> 
> I’ve used another slot of my 5 freebies.
> 
> My first purchase of the year was my Tiffany heart charm, which I purchased to celebrate my raise at work.
> 
> My second purchase was a dress. I’ve retired a skirt, decided I wanted to try dresses and I found one. Nothing expensive, just from the Gap. [emoji28]
> 
> So I think I’m at the same amount of open spots left as @eggtartapproved.
> 
> Next quarter is the spring summer sales. I must be super good and not buy any other clothing. Sale purchases aren’t always long lasting with me.
> 
> I have decided to get a piece of jewelry to remember my late aunt with. I’ve got a budget, I sold an SLG and I want to use that to fund the jewelry. That will be my third quarter goal. No clothes, one thoughtful jewelry piece.
> 
> The goal of my ban was to use it up, wear it out. Now it’s also to be more thoughtful and meaningful with my purchases. [emoji4]



Sounds like you are on great journey! A piece of jewellery is a meaningful piece to mark important milestones and remember the loved ones. My right hand ring is a piece that I bought in memory of my grandmother, it makes me smile everytime I look at it.

I am also trying to make smart purchases. I have been wanting for a sheepskin gilet for the last 4-5 years and I think I will make the big jump this year. Rather than using the budget, I have decided to sell the items that  I no longer enjoy and use that money for the gilet. Let's see if this is a smart move!


----------



## meepabeep

I have to stick to a budget now and only purchase things on the secondary market because I'm a starving artist who no longer has a "day" job. I'm happier being my own boss, but I had to learn to live on practically nothing. It's a trade-off, if I want to earn more money I have to work for another possibly horrible boss and or job, or I can budget my money and live an almost stress-free life.


----------



## Mimmy

I am also significantly under budget for my first quarter. [emoji3] The good thing about being more thoughtful about my purchases is that I am finding new ways to combine existing closet items, with my new purchases. I am very pleased with my new purchases as they have been well thought out. 

I am hoping to continue to stay within or under budget. I am optimistic about this, as I am happy with my Summer wardrobe. In FL a big part of anyone’s wardrobe are items for very warm weather. I don’t think that I have many gaps, except for a lighter colored blazer/jacket as was discussed in earlier posts. I would like a light colored Summer bag too, but this would be more of “a want, than a need”. [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

meepabeep said:


> I have to stick to a budget now and only purchase things on the secondary market because I'm a starving artist who no longer has a "day" job. I'm happier being my own boss, but I had to learn to live on practically nothing. It's a trade-off, if I want to earn more money I have to work for another possibly horrible boss and or job, or I can budget my money and live an almost stress-free life.


Welcome meepabep! Shopping for clothes is fun, but clothes aren’t what makes us happy in the long run. You’ve already learned that working by yourself makes you happy, so you’ve taken the biggest leap already. We’ve all learned on this thread and are still learning that it’s not the amount of money we spend, but the way we buy which gives us the wardrobe we love, use and that fits us best. Being an artist you’re certainly creative enough to look like a million bucks on a small allowance!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Budget is so-so as I have invested in some pieces that I hope will be with me for a very longtime, I am keeping my fingers' crossed as it would be a real shame as I like to stick with 5 pieces per quarter, it helps me consider my purchases and fill in the gaps in the wardrobe.
> 
> This quarter, I bought a suede jacket, Repetto ballerina shoes, a silk clutch, a merino jumper and a faux fur jacket. It all sound random, but all those purchases have been used in so many occasions and have greatly stretched my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are on great journey! A piece of jewellery is a meaningful piece to mark important milestones and remember the loved ones. My right hand ring is a piece that I bought in memory of my grandmother, it makes me smile everytime I look at it.
> 
> I am also trying to make smart purchases. I have been wanting for a sheepskin gilet for the last 4-5 years and I think I will make the big jump this year. Rather than using the budget, I have decided to sell the items that  I no longer enjoy and use that money for the gilet. Let's see if this is a smart move!


 I can totally imagine how the items you bought give the clothes you have more mileage. All of them are classics and staples and I would love to see what you got!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I am also significantly under budget for my first quarter. [emoji3] The good thing about being more thoughtful about my purchases is that I am finding new ways to combine existing closet items, with my new purchases. I am very pleased with my new purchases as they have been well thought out.
> 
> I am hoping to continue to stay within or under budget. I am optimistic about this, as I am happy with my Summer wardrobe. In FL a big part of anyone’s wardrobe are items for very warm weather. I don’t think that I have many gaps, except for a lighter colored blazer/jacket as was discussed in earlier posts. I would like a light colored Summer bag too, but this would be more of “a want, than a need”. [emoji6]



Congrats on staying under budget!
Let me know when you find the bag, would you, because I haven’t found any I like so far. I don’t really want a leather bag for summer, but can’t take a straw bag to work. I’ve looked into Chanel, Chloe, Gucci so far. I’m going to check out Furla next, a brand I bought a lot a few years back until their bags became kind of boring.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> I can totally imagine how the items you bought give the clothes you have more mileage. All of them are classics and staples and I would love to see what you got!



Let's see if it works, I should have been able to upload all 5! As you said, they are staples pieces! 



Marylin said:


> Congrats on staying under budget!
> Let me know when you find the bag, would you, because I haven’t found any I like so far. I don’t really want a leather bag for summer, but can’t take a straw bag to work. I’ve looked into Chanel, Chloe, Gucci so far. I’m going to check out Furla next, a brand I bought a lot a few years back until their bags became kind of boring.



I am tempted by the Furla Like but unsure on which size and would love it in burgundy! Would be good to know your opinion on that bag!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4022250
> 
> 
> Let's see if it works, I should have been able to upload all 5! As you said, they are staples pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted by the Furla Like but unsure on which size and would love it in burgundy! Would be good to know your opinion on that bag!


Those are good staple pieces!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone seen any brand that has dresses you just pullover instead of a zipper? Ever since I hurt my wrist years ago, zippers that aren't smooth to pull can hurt my wrist. It's so dumb. :eyeroll:

But before the return window on this dress closes I want to make sure I bought the right dress to take up spot 2.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4022250
> 
> 
> Let's see if it works, I should have been able to upload all 5! As you said, they are staples pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted by the Furla Like but unsure on which size and would love it in burgundy! Would be good to know your opinion on that bag!


Love the colors! Especially the fake fur coat, it’s lovely! Everything’s beautiful!
I’ll check out the bags, see if I find the one you’re talking about and will report.


----------



## Marylin

@MinaAnais 
Found the Furla bag! They don’t have it in burgundy on the German website, but I can tell, why you like it. It’s a classic structured, probably well made bag. I personally like the pin better, because it has more detail. For a classic bag I think I’ll stick with Chanel,  but I love the more fun ones by Furla,  I will have to see them irl.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> @MinaAnais
> Found the Furla bag! They don’t have it in burgundy on the German website, but I can tell, why you like it. It’s a classic structured, probably well made bag. I personally like the pin better, because it has more detail. For a classic bag I think I’ll stick with Chanel,  but I love the more fun ones by Furla,  I will have to see them irl.



Aw, the pin is also very pretty! Burgundy is not a colour option for now, I am keeping all my fingers' crossed that it may be introduced for the next season!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> First quarter is over and I’ve stayed way under budget! I spent a third of what I spent the last three years, even though I bought an expensive fur parka (that I got on sale), and I bought 7 items total, including two pairs of gloves one of which was a replacement for an old pair. I don’t think I can stay this cheap with spring and summer clothes popping up in stores and the promise of warmer weather, but I think I’ve learned a lot and am buying smarter, prove of which was that I sent back the two Zara jackets that were cute, but not smart purchases.
> 
> I wonder how you guys are doing, how our two shopping ban members are dealing with only shopping out of their wardrobes and what your plans are for the next quarter.



Good job @Marilyn [emoji122][emoji126] 
So let us know what Chanel handbag you are planning to get[emoji7]
I also haven’t shopped much. Still waiting for my reward /my new life...[emoji23] 
I did purchased SW snickers(picture attached) Just received it. Love it. [emoji106]That detail on the robber makes it not just interesting but also makes the feet look much smaller than they are. actually from the first glance, I thought that they are going to be too small [emoji849], but thank God they fit perfectly [emoji120][emoji28] 
I also planning on Chanel handbag. I need neutral for summer dresses probably beige one lambskin medium [emoji848] Well I do plan for quite a few bags, but until that time, I am getting at least one[emoji20] 
I got quite a few alterations done as well.So now I can shop even more in my own closet. It’s so many things I haven’t worn yet. I have been waiting for my trip, so that I would don’t need to dry clean them.But I guess, I am going to start wearing, since I still don’t know when my trip is going to happen [emoji20][emoji31][emoji35] 
Not too be too stressed [emoji30] about it, I try to distract myself-started learning Spanish. Downloaded a few apps and it’s going quite well. [emoji4] 
I also going to purchase SW black sandals, the ones that you all voted on, and a top probably pink one Chanel to wear with My white knit skirt


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> @Marylin great job on staying under budget! Does the remainder roll over for the next quarter?
> 
> 
> I have been bad.
> 
> I’ve used another slot of my 5 freebies.
> 
> My first purchase of the year was my Tiffany heart charm, which I purchased to celebrate my raise at work.
> 
> My second purchase was a dress. I’ve retired a skirt, decided I wanted to try dresses and I found one. Nothing expensive, just from the Gap. [emoji28]
> 
> So I think I’m at the same amount of open spots left as @eggtartapproved.
> 
> Next quarter is the spring summer sales. I must be super good and not buy any other clothing. Sale purchases aren’t always long lasting with me.
> 
> I have decided to get a piece of jewelry to remember my late aunt with. I’ve got a budget, I sold an SLG and I want to use that to fund the jewelry. That will be my third quarter goal. No clothes, one thoughtful jewelry piece.
> 
> The goal of my ban was to use it up, wear it out. Now it’s also to be more thoughtful and meaningful with my purchases. [emoji4]



Good job @bakeacookie 
Don’t be so hard on yourself. You following your ban goals quite well[emoji6] 
It’s very thoughtful of you, to get a piece of jewelry for remembrance of your aunt[emoji120] 
Keep up a great job[emoji106][emoji122][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Budget is so-so as I have invested in some pieces that I hope will be with me for a very longtime, I am keeping my fingers' crossed as it would be a real shame as I like to stick with 5 pieces per quarter, it helps me consider my purchases and fill in the gaps in the wardrobe.
> 
> This quarter, I bought a suede jacket, Repetto ballerina shoes, a silk clutch, a merino jumper and a faux fur jacket. It all sound random, but all those purchases have been used in so many occasions and have greatly stretched my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are on great journey! A piece of jewellery is a meaningful piece to mark important milestones and remember the loved ones. My right hand ring is a piece that I bought in memory of my grandmother, it makes me smile everytime I look at it.
> 
> I am also trying to make smart purchases. I have been wanting for a sheepskin gilet for the last 4-5 years and I think I will make the big jump this year. Rather than using the budget, I have decided to sell the items that  I no longer enjoy and use that money for the gilet. Let's see if this is a smart move!



Sounds that you are doing great as well @MinaAnais 
Great purchases, which will be versatile in your wardrobe, sounds to me like win win [emoji122] 
Please post pics of those beauties [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

meepabeep said:


> I have to stick to a budget now and only purchase things on the secondary market because I'm a starving artist who no longer has a "day" job. I'm happier being my own boss, but I had to learn to live on practically nothing. It's a trade-off, if I want to earn more money I have to work for another possibly horrible boss and or job, or I can budget my money and live an almost stress-free life.



Welcome @meepabeep 
Well I believe that sometimes we have to give up something to gain something 
Sounds that your peace is worth the sacrifices that you have to make it.[emoji6] 
I actually applaud you about your decision. One has to have very strong will , to make this type of decision. 
And since you made it, be happy with yourself, and Universe will reward you. 
Please don’t say about yourself as starving artist. If you want to become a successful artist, think about yourself that way, so everyone would see your talent, not your circumstances 
Everyone start somewhere [emoji6] 
But projection of success is a must [emoji6]
I actually also had to go to a smaller budget right now, because my hubby convinced me, to give up my healthy desserts business, well I wasn’t doing much anymore, since I have been caregiver for my paralyzed from waist down hubby, now for 8 years. So after back to back Sciatica injuries, he convinced to give up that extra income, I had for my shopping. Well I don’t know if I would gave up, if I knew that my long waited trip and life change wasn’t happening yet. Oh well
I probably could still go back to create those desserts, and it did crossed my mind today, but my Health is important too and I think it might worth the sacrifice [emoji849][emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I am also significantly under budget for my first quarter. [emoji3] The good thing about being more thoughtful about my purchases is that I am finding new ways to combine existing closet items, with my new purchases. I am very pleased with my new purchases as they have been well thought out.
> 
> I am hoping to continue to stay within or under budget. I am optimistic about this, as I am happy with my Summer wardrobe. In FL a big part of anyone’s wardrobe are items for very warm weather. I don’t think that I have many gaps, except for a lighter colored blazer/jacket as was discussed in earlier posts. I would like a light colored Summer bag too, but this would be more of “a want, than a need”. [emoji6]



Good job@ Mimmy [emoji257][emoji122]
It looks that you are doing well as well 
I think, that we all growing and becoming more conscious, more smarter in our purchases, and with advices that we give to each other , we are becoming even more thoughtful shoppers[emoji257][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4022250
> 
> 
> Let's see if it works, I should have been able to upload all 5! As you said, they are staples pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted by the Furla Like but unsure on which size and would love it in burgundy! Would be good to know your opinion on that bag!



Those are great [emoji106] Please post pics in action [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone seen any brand that has dresses you just pullover instead of a zipper? Ever since I hurt my wrist years ago, zippers that aren't smooth to pull can hurt my wrist. It's so dumb. :eyeroll:
> 
> But before the return window on this dress closes I want to make sure I bought the right dress to take up spot 2.



I don’t know if there is brand who makes dresses only without zipper@Bakeacookie 
From my experience I had dresses like that maybe Donna Karan black label 
Also the wrap dresses from Ann Taylor and Valentino also I used to love Rachel Pally dresses , Missoni does as well. And so does Emilio Pucci I think 
Also had one without zipper from Zac Posen and DVF 
I hope this helps [emoji257][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I don’t know if there is brand who makes dresses only without zipper@Bakeacookie
> From my experience I had dresses like that maybe Donna Karan black label
> Also the wrap dresses from Ann Taylor and Valentino also I used to love Rachel Pally dresses , Missoni does as well. And so does Emilio Pucci I think
> Also had one without zipper from Zac Posen and DVF
> I hope this helps [emoji257][emoji120][emoji56]


Thank you! That is very helpful!


----------



## meepabeep

I just added up all the second hand things I've purchased (11 bags, 3 pairs of jeans, 2 shirts, 2 pairs of shoes) since I gave up my day job in August. I spent about $325 on $4800 worth of stuff (including a Ferragamo and a Fendi , hence the total). Yep, I'm sticking with second hand. Probably the only thing I'll buy new is shoes (on sale of course!). I don't mind used ones, but they have to be near perfect (as in worn once or twice).


----------



## cathe_kim

I love this thread!!

I always knew I had a shopping problem but I never faced it until a couple weeks ago, I looked at my closet and thought "I have nothing to wear!" even though my closet and dressers were bursting with clothes. I purged and purged and was able to either sell, donate, or give to a family member about 200+ items which a majority were new with tags. The items I have sold were not even 25% of retail price and I only made approximately $2,000. It made me realize that I just threw so much money away by keeping something that I don't really like/going to wear.

Ever since, I have been so much more careful about my purchases and critical when shopping. I think a couple months even years ahead when buying things and I no longer buy things just because they're on sale! 

I've been successfully shopping in my closet this past month and have been blown away with how many combinations I can make with existing pieces. I feel like I have endless options even though I didn't add anything to my collection and got rid of most! It's such an amazing feeling! I think this is such a great idea and wonderful that this thread exists and appreciate the support system!

I still haven't worked out what my budget per month or year will look like going forward but am so excited to join!!


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> I always knew I had a shopping problem but I never faced it until a couple weeks ago, I looked at my closet and thought "I have nothing to wear!" even though my closet and dressers were bursting with clothes. I purged and purged and was able to either sell, donate, or give to a family member about 200+ items which a majority were new with tags. The items I have sold were not even 25% of retail price and I only made approximately $2,000. It made me realize that I just threw so much money away by keeping something that I don't really like/going to wear.
> 
> Ever since, I have been so much more careful about my purchases and critical when shopping. I think a couple months even years ahead when buying things and I no longer buy things just because they're on sale!
> 
> I've been successfully shopping in my closet this past month and have been blown away with how many combinations I can make with existing pieces. I feel like I have endless options even though I didn't add anything to my collection and got rid of most! It's such an amazing feeling! I think this is such a great idea and wonderful that this thread exists and appreciate the support system!
> 
> I still haven't worked out what my budget per month or year will look like going forward but am so excited to join!!



Welcome, cathe_kim! 

I know the feeling! After a major closet purge in 2014, I have become much more thoughtful about what I am buying. There were items in my closet that I had rarely worn. 

Like you, I am finding more options combining my existing wardrobe pieces, now that I am more discriminating with my choices. 

You will find a wonderful community on this thread!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> I always knew I had a shopping problem but I never faced it until a couple weeks ago, I looked at my closet and thought "I have nothing to wear!" even though my closet and dressers were bursting with clothes. I purged and purged and was able to either sell, donate, or give to a family member about 200+ items which a majority were new with tags. The items I have sold were not even 25% of retail price and I only made approximately $2,000. It made me realize that I just threw so much money away by keeping something that I don't really like/going to wear.
> 
> Ever since, I have been so much more careful about my purchases and critical when shopping. I think a couple months even years ahead when buying things and I no longer buy things just because they're on sale!
> 
> I've been successfully shopping in my closet this past month and have been blown away with how many combinations I can make with existing pieces. I feel like I have endless options even though I didn't add anything to my collection and got rid of most! It's such an amazing feeling! I think this is such a great idea and wonderful that this thread exists and appreciate the support system!
> 
> I still haven't worked out what my budget per month or year will look like going forward but am so excited to join!!



Welcome @cathe_kim 
I hear you . I believe that we all been there,that’s how we all discovered this amazing thread [emoji6][emoji120][emoji56] 
I was in the same place in 2016, and like you had very expensive items, that haven’t or could not wear[emoji849]
And it was painful realization how much money were lost [emoji20][emoji23][emoji30] 
So after crying and judging myself, I started think twice or more do I really want the item I am ready to purchase. How it fits in my wardrobe and in my lifestyle, and how many looks I can create so I would not get bored with it. 
And when I really in doubt, I come here and get many opinions,and believe me , so far ,i am so happy with advices I took from these amazing ladies [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
You are going to love it here ,in a company of amazing and brutally honest group of women [emoji257][emoji126] 
Congrats on your journey and please share pics of your shopping your closet looks and new purchases[emoji7]


----------



## meepabeep

Yeah, I love this thread and the whole forum in general. I'm a compulsive shopper, and have a wardrobe raging from Gap to premier designer, but now, like I said previously, I shop mostly second- hand.


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> Welcome, cathe_kim!
> 
> I know the feeling! After a major closet purge in 2014, I have become much more thoughtful about what I am buying. There were items in my closet that I had rarely worn.
> 
> Like you, I am finding more options combining my existing wardrobe pieces, now that I am more discriminating with my choices.
> 
> You will find a wonderful community on this thread!





girleuro said:


> Welcome @cathe_kim
> I hear you . I believe that we all been there,that’s how we all discovered this amazing thread [emoji6][emoji120][emoji56]
> I was in the same place in 2016, and like you had very expensive items, that haven’t or could not wear[emoji849]
> And it was painful realization how much money were lost [emoji20][emoji23][emoji30]
> So after crying and judging myself, I started think twice or more do I really want the item I am ready to purchase. How it fits in my wardrobe and in my lifestyle, and how many looks I can create so I would not get bored with it.
> And when I really in doubt, I come here and get many opinions,and believe me , so far ,i am so happy with advices I took from these amazing ladies [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> You are going to love it here ,in a company of amazing and brutally honest group of women [emoji257][emoji126]
> Congrats on your journey and please share pics of your shopping your closet looks and new purchases[emoji7]



Thank you so much!

I'll be going to Paris & London in a month for my one year anniversary and I know it's shopping heaven! I've never been to Europe and am so excited! I hope to get 2 chanel bags, a black CF and a mini CF in a pastel pink color, or an Hermes Kelly if I get an appointment/offer which I have thought for a couple of months and saved up for. Since they're classic styles I hope to that they'll be loved greatly and something that with luck and care can pass down. I only have 3 bags: a chanel woc, lululemon backpack, and a tory burch tote so I know I won't be over doing it. I'm mostly a shoe girl and I don't really get that excited for bags (maybe because the price is a little off setting)

I also plan to get 2 hermes scarves but I already have 3. And a Burberry trench coat and wool scarf in London.

Because it's my first time in Europe and I don't know when I'll be going back, I keep thinking that this is my only chance. I want that "shopping experience" that my friends had and it just seems like it's going to be so much fun compared to Seattle. I have been so good at making smart purchases this past month I'm worried I might "fall off the wagon". Thoughts on how to restrain myself or if I should cut down on my wish list?


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I'll be going to Paris & London in a month for my one year anniversary and I know it's shopping heaven! I've never been to Europe and am so excited! I hope to get 2 chanel bags, a black CF and a mini CF in a pastel pink color, or an Hermes Kelly if I get an appointment/offer which I have thought for a couple of months and saved up for. Since they're classic styles I hope to that they'll be loved greatly and something that with luck and care can pass down. I only have 3 bags: a chanel woc, lululemon backpack, and a tory burch tote so I know I won't be over doing it. I'm mostly a shoe girl and I don't really get that excited for bags (maybe because the price is a little off setting)
> 
> I also plan to get 2 hermes scarves but I already have 3. And a Burberry trench coat and wool scarf in London.
> 
> Because it's my first time in Europe and I don't know when I'll be going back, I keep thinking that this is my only chance. I want that "shopping experience" that my friends had and it just seems like it's going to be so much fun compared to Seattle. I have been so good at making smart purchases this past month I'm worried I might "fall off the wagon". Thoughts on how to restrain myself or if I should cut down on my wish list?



How exciting @cathe_kim
congratulations on your anniversary [emoji122] and first time trip to Europe!!! 
Well let’s be optimistic and give power of suggestion[emoji6]- let’s raise a glass to many many more anniversaries and trips[emoji120]
I don’t think that your wish list is unreasonable [emoji848] 2 Chanel bags - i would say yes . It’s a great investment,especially when their prices going up each year. I am not a  fan of H so I can’t advice you on a such way too pricey purchase . About scarfs if you have already 3 do you really need more right now? You know there is not so different shopping choices here in US [emoji6] But if it is within your budget and you see something you absolutely love,then I say go for it![emoji12] But be a smart shopper. You know there is season sales and also resale markets quite amazing here in US so I would not rush, unless I absolutely love the item 
So good luck with everything and have fun on your trip [emoji257][emoji126]
P.S You are going to be in Paris and no Chanel RTW on your wish list?[emoji13] 
I hope I am not enabling you [emoji12][emoji849]


----------



## WingNut

cathe_kim said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I'll be going to Paris & London in a month for my one year anniversary and I know it's shopping heaven! I've never been to Europe and am so excited! I hope to get 2 chanel bags, a black CF and a mini CF in a pastel pink color, or an Hermes Kelly if I get an appointment/offer which I have thought for a couple of months and saved up for. Since they're classic styles I hope to that they'll be loved greatly and something that with luck and care can pass down. I only have 3 bags: a chanel woc, lululemon backpack, and a tory burch tote so I know I won't be over doing it. I'm mostly a shoe girl and I don't really get that excited for bags (maybe because the price is a little off setting)
> 
> I also plan to get 2 hermes scarves but I already have 3. And a Burberry trench coat and wool scarf in London.
> 
> Because it's my first time in Europe and I don't know when I'll be going back, I keep thinking that this is my only chance. I want that "shopping experience" that my friends had and it just seems like it's going to be so much fun compared to Seattle. I have been so good at making smart purchases this past month I'm worried I might "fall off the wagon". Thoughts on how to restrain myself or if I should cut down on my wish list?



Oooooh how exciting! I'm chiming in because this is such a fun way to shop....and it becomes so much more meaningful. It sounds like you've got things very well planned out. I am lucky enough to get to Europe every few years (family there) and I do plan a lot of purchases whenever I do. First, one of the things to remember is that due to the exchange rate and GST refund, items are often much less $$ there. Not sure how it is currently, but when I purchased my Birkin at FSH in Paris I think it was about 30% less due to the exchange rate and they took the GST off right at the time I ordered it. Whatever purchases you make, please remember to request tax free documentation, then get the customs stamp when you leave the EU and get the GST funds back. For high priced items you can often save enough it makes up for the price of the trip!

As for the Kelly at H, if you get the one you love it should serve you well for decades. and in a classic color it will never go out of style. 

Other than that I wouldn't focus on cutting down your wishlist as long as these are really long-term classic items (since you can't return if you change your mind). Then each time you wear these items you'll think about the fun trip you had when you bought them.


----------



## mellecyn

Hello, I’d like to join as I really need to watch my spending on clothes. I’ve been trying to be careful for a year but it’s challenging. 
There is a rule saying you should t spend more than 5% of your income on clothes. For me it’s more like 10%....I love fashion and I can’t help but follow all the latest trends even if I try to build the classic french wardrobe and add a few key seasonal items. 
I buy roughly 1 or 2 items/month.
But it seems like I always need new stuff even just “practical” things like underwear, sportswear and nightwear. 
I have a wishlist that I edit regularly. So rarely any compulsive shopping for me. But it’s difficult for me to just enjoy what I already have without having already my eyes set on the next item....what gives???


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I'll be going to Paris & London in a month for my one year anniversary and I know it's shopping heaven! I've never been to Europe and am so excited! I hope to get 2 chanel bags, a black CF and a mini CF in a pastel pink color, or an Hermes Kelly if I get an appointment/offer which I have thought for a couple of months and saved up for. Since they're classic styles I hope to that they'll be loved greatly and something that with luck and care can pass down. I only have 3 bags: a chanel woc, lululemon backpack, and a tory burch tote so I know I won't be over doing it. I'm mostly a shoe girl and I don't really get that excited for bags (maybe because the price is a little off setting)
> 
> I also plan to get 2 hermes scarves but I already have 3. And a Burberry trench coat and wool scarf in London.
> 
> Because it's my first time in Europe and I don't know when I'll be going back, I keep thinking that this is my only chance. I want that "shopping experience" that my friends had and it just seems like it's going to be so much fun compared to Seattle. I have been so good at making smart purchases this past month I'm worried I might "fall off the wagon". Thoughts on how to restrain myself or if I should cut down on my wish list?



It’s absolutely fun to shop in London, and I bet even more fun in Paris. 

If it all fits in the budget, those are good staple items to get on your trip since it should be cheaper in Europe than in the states. Just be prepared to pay customs when you return. Sometimes they don’t ask, but if you come home with a haul like that, they may ask. 

I’d say stick to the list, stick to classics, do a price comparison to ensure buying it there is a better price than here, and enjoy! You’re going with a plan, I certainly didn’t [emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> How exciting @cathe_kim
> congratulations on your anniversary [emoji122] and first time trip to Europe!!!
> Well let’s be optimistic and give power of suggestion[emoji6]- let’s raise a glass to many many more anniversaries and trips[emoji120]
> I don’t think that your wish list is unreasonable [emoji848] 2 Chanel bags - i would say yes . It’s a great investment,especially when their prices going up each year. I am not a  fan of H so I can’t advice you on a such way too pricey purchase . About scarfs if you have already 3 do you really need more right now? You know there is not so different shopping choices here in US [emoji6] But if it is within your budget and you see something you absolutely love,then I say go for it![emoji12] But be a smart shopper. You know there is season sales and also resale markets quite amazing here in US so I would not rush, unless I absolutely love the item
> So good luck with everything and have fun on your trip [emoji257][emoji126]
> P.S You are going to be in Paris and no Chanel RTW on your wish list?[emoji13]
> I hope I am not enabling you [emoji12][emoji849]



Thank you so much!! I actually was thinking about getting a Chanel black jacket but I haven't done much research on availability/cost per wear/styles that I think I might save it for next time (hopefully). I just feel like I should slowly introduce my wardrobe to RTW instead of upgrading immediately. I currently shop at Proenza Schouler, Isabel Marant and the likes that I don't think I'm emotionally ready yet! But it would be nice to have that black jacket  It'll go perfectly with my Chanel brooches.



WingNut said:


> Oooooh how exciting! I'm chiming in because this is such a fun way to shop....and it becomes so much more meaningful. It sounds like you've got things very well planned out. I am lucky enough to get to Europe every few years (family there) and I do plan a lot of purchases whenever I do. First, one of the things to remember is that due to the exchange rate and GST refund, items are often much less $$ there. Not sure how it is currently, but when I purchased my Birkin at FSH in Paris I think it was about 30% less due to the exchange rate and they took the GST off right at the time I ordered it. Whatever purchases you make, please remember to request tax free documentation, then get the customs stamp when you leave the EU and get the GST funds back. For high priced items you can often save enough it makes up for the price of the trip!
> 
> As for the Kelly at H, if you get the one you love it should serve you well for decades. and in a classic color it will never go out of style.
> 
> Other than that I wouldn't focus on cutting down your wishlist as long as these are really long-term classic items (since you can't return if you change your mind). Then each time you wear these items you'll think about the fun trip you had when you bought them.



Thanks!!! Now I feel really good about my wishlist and hopefully I don't add on more items while looking at mod shots and reviews on tPF  I'll remember to ask for the tax-return documents - because 30% less?!!! I need to definitely get an H!!! I still need some convincing DH. You would think he wouldn't mind since the price of 2 Chanels is basically the same as 1 H. I am 27 and he thinks H is too mature for me 



bakeacookie said:


> It’s absolutely fun to shop in London, and I bet even more fun in Paris.
> 
> If it all fits in the budget, those are good staple items to get on your trip since it should be cheaper in Europe than in the states. Just be prepared to pay customs when you return. Sometimes they don’t ask, but if you come home with a haul like that, they may ask.
> 
> I’d say stick to the list, stick to classics, do a price comparison to ensure buying it there is a better price than here, and enjoy! You’re going with a plan, I certainly didn’t [emoji23]



Thank you!!! I think going without a plan will be so much more fun! I'll be like a mad woman on a mission when I'm there


----------



## Marylin

Wow! This thread has been very busy! Welcome to the new members, the more the merrier. Interesting how we evolve during the years, yet the issues stay the same. Too much stuff, jot enough to wear, lots of 'ones spent, some wasted, yet, we’re always planning on getting more....
@cathe_kim it’s great how you realized there actually can be too many clothes to wear and that you’re becoming happier with what you own. It’s important to only keep what you love and try to make working combinations. How exciting for you to come to Europe! It’s a good thing you’re considering carefully what you want to get. Be warned though. The tax cut can be tempting, you might end up with more than you had planned for and Chanel or Hermès don’t come cheap neither in Paris nor London. You’re only 27 yet you seem to have developed quite an expensive taste already, which is great if you wear it, use it and if it fits your life. 
Don’t get me wrong, I’m a big fan of anything Chanel, and I’ve debated getting a Chanel jacket before, every season tbh. I don’t think , I’ll ever do it though. I just don’t need one enough to spend that amount of money and there are many other beautiful jackets out there. Bags to me are different, I use them every day and I haven’t found anything I like as much as Chanel.  So have fun, shop smart and consider very carefully what you get. 

@mellecyn It sounds like you should be our role model! I think it’s good to have a budget, and that’s a very personal decision. I can’t believe many women only spend 5% of their disposable income on clothes. At least not many in this forum... You  appear a careful shopper to me, having a wishlist is so important. I wouldn’t beat myself up for buying some fashion items every once in a while. A classic wardrobe is great, but so boring. Classics should be your staples and some things are just for fun. I hear you about wanting something new all the time. My clothes rarely break, tear, get discolored or shrink, so I’m stuck with a wardrobe that’s in part decades old. They’re beautiful. And bore me to death. One has to be very creative to keep classics alive, and the fun and trendy wardrobe additions can do just that.


----------



## MinaAnais

mellecyn said:


> Hello, I’d like to join as I really need to watch my spending on clothes. I’ve been trying to be careful for a year but it’s challenging.
> There is a rule saying you should t spend more than 5% of your income on clothes. For me it’s more like 10%....I love fashion and I can’t help but follow all the latest trends even if I try to build the classic french wardrobe and add a few key seasonal items.
> I buy roughly 1 or 2 items/month.
> But it seems like I always need new stuff even just “practical” things like underwear, sportswear and nightwear.
> I have a wishlist that I edit regularly. So rarely any compulsive shopping for me. But it’s difficult for me to just enjoy what I already have without having already my eyes set on the next item....what gives???



A % of the income can be difficult when one is tempted with lovely new pieces! I decided to work out my hourly rate, after all fixed costs have been paid. When I look at a piece, I then quickly think how many nett working hours it would take to buy them. It is easier to decide for a purchase if I am happy to work xxx hours for a lovely piece.


----------



## mellecyn

Marylin said:


> Wow! This thread has been very busy! Welcome to the new members, the more the merrier. Interesting how we evolve during the years, yet the issues stay the same. Too much stuff, jot enough to wear, lots of 'ones spent, some wasted, yet, we’re always planning on getting more....
> @cathe_kim it’s great how you realized there actually can be too many clothes to wear and that you’re becoming happier with what you own. It’s important to only keep what you love and try to make working combinations. How exciting for you to come to Europe! It’s a good thing you’re considering carefully what you want to get. Be warned though. The tax cut can be tempting, you might end up with more than you had planned for and Chanel or Hermès don’t come cheap neither in Paris nor London. You’re only 27 yet you seem to have developed quite an expensive taste already, which is great if you wear it, use it and if it fits your life.
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m a big fan of anything Chanel, and I’ve debated getting a Chanel jacket before, every season tbh. I don’t think , I’ll ever do it though. I just don’t need one enough to spend that amount of money and there are many other beautiful jackets out there. Bags to me are different, I use them every day and I haven’t found anything I like as much as Chanel.  So have fun, shop smart and consider very carefully what you get.
> 
> @mellecyn It sounds like you should be our role model! I think it’s good to have a budget, and that’s a very personal decision. I can’t believe many women only spend 5% of their disposable income on clothes. At least not many in this forum... You  appear a careful shopper to me, having a wishlist is so important. I wouldn’t beat myself up for buying some fashion items every once in a while. A classic wardrobe is great, but so boring. Classics should be your staples and some things are just for fun. I hear you about wanting something new all the time. My clothes rarely break, tear, get discolored or shrink, so I’m stuck with a wardrobe that’s in part decades old. They’re beautiful. And bore me to death. One has to be very creative to keep classics alive, and the fun and trendy wardrobe additions can do just that.



Thank you for the warm welcome, and yes your words totally resonate!! Ah one part of me follows all the minimalist sites and insta account (you know the capsule wardrobe and X pieces challenge) and once I get closer to that I’m like “nope this is way too boring!” And I go spice it up with some crazy outfits. 
sure it’s not too bad. 
But I’m always having a Shopping project something I’m looking for...At the moment I’m looking for the perfect pair of lifestyle trainers, and blue jeans and white jeans....like a never ending hunt.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I’m a big fan of anything Chanel, and I’ve debated getting a Chanel jacket before, every season tbh. I don’t think , I’ll ever do it though. I just don’t need one enough to spend that amount of money and there are many other beautiful jackets out there. Bags to me are different, I use them every day and I haven’t found anything I like as much as Chanel.  So have fun, shop smart and consider very carefully what you get.



This is exactly what I think about Chanel RTW items but I didn't know how to explain it and why I can't justify that Chanel black jacket that I eye every season but never pull the trigger. Maybe someday...


----------



## cathe_kim

mellecyn said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, and yes your words totally resonate!! Ah one part of me follows all the minimalist sites and insta account (you know the capsule wardrobe and X pieces challenge) and once I get closer to that I’m like “nope this is way too boring!” And I go spice it up with some crazy outfits.
> sure it’s not too bad.
> But I’m always having a Shopping project something I’m looking for...At the moment I’m looking for the perfect pair of lifestyle trainers, and blue jeans and white jeans....like a never ending hunt.


I can totally relate to this! No matter how hard I try, I can't find the "perfect" item. When it comes to clothes, in the past I would still buy it and continue the search until I can find something better. I'm still slightly struggling with being satisfied with what I have but at least I'm not buying anything going forward unless it's "the one". For some reason, I don't have this problem with shoes or bags.


----------



## Marylin

mellecyn said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, and yes your words totally resonate!! Ah one part of me follows all the minimalist sites and insta account (you know the capsule wardrobe and X pieces challenge) and once I get closer to that I’m like “nope this is way too boring!” And I go spice it up with some crazy outfits.
> sure it’s not too bad.
> But I’m always having a Shopping project something I’m looking for...At the moment I’m looking for the perfect pair of lifestyle trainers, and blue jeans and white jeans....like a never ending hunt.



The hunt is half the fun! And improvement is not a bad thing. Fashion changes, so the perfect pair of jeans, shoes, earrings  changes and there’s always more than one way of perfect, I believe. 



cathe_kim said:


> I can totally relate to this! No matter how hard I try, I can't find the "perfect" item. When it comes to clothes, in the past I would still buy it and continue the search until I can find something better. I'm still slightly struggling with being satisfied with what I have but at least I'm not buying anything going forward unless it's "the one". For some reason, I don't have this problem with shoes or bags.



I imagine shoes and bags are easier to shop, because feet usually don’t change their shape that much and bags are just an accessory that doesn’t change the way we look or see ourselves. Pants can look different from one day to the next. If I gain a pound, my favorite pair of jeans looks too tight, so they’re not perfect, because I don’t feel perfect The perfect white T-shirt looses its shape after two washes, so there has to be a better one, right? Or what about that red sweater that looks perfect on a sunny day, but makes my face washed out on a rainy one? So what’s perfect anyway?


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I imagine shoes and bags are easier to shop, because feet usually don’t change their shape that much and bags are just an accessory that doesn’t change the way we look or see ourselves. Pants can look different from one day to the next. If I gain a pound, my favorite pair of jeans looks too tight, so they’re not perfect, because I don’t feel perfect The perfect white T-shirt looses its shape after two washes, so there has to be a better one, right? Or what about that red sweater that looks perfect on a sunny day, but makes my face washed out on a rainy one? So what’s perfect anyway?



To be honest, I don't think anything is perfect. Like you said, the way I feel, the weather etc is different on a day to day basis thus, I probably won't feel and look the same every time I wear my favorite jeans.

To me, the perfect item will be something that doesn't shrink in the wash, doesn't sag with wear, doesn't stain/tear easily, hides my imperfections and shows off my (non-existent) curves, feels very comfortable, and can last years. I know it's really really REALLY hard to find something like that but I'd like to think it's somewhere waiting for me to find it.  And plus, it's a great way to convince myself from buying things that are unnecessary.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> This is exactly what I think about Chanel RTW items but I didn't know how to explain it and why I can't justify that Chanel black jacket that I eye every season but never pull the trigger. Maybe someday...



Oh you are very young one @cathe_kim you have plenty time to get one and believe me it’s really addictive ,but timeless. You will love it no matter how many years later. And Chanel LBJ is so versatile. It can just simple outfit dressed it up . You can wear with evening dresses and with jeans . You can dress it up or down. 
It’s magic [emoji6] 
Don’t pressure yourself. You might find one that you will love in Paris.
They do have often earlier seasons or years items still in stock. And sometimes discounted 
Although classic black jackets practically never makes sale [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> The hunt is half the fun! And improvement is not a bad thing. Fashion changes, so the perfect pair of jeans, shoes, earrings  changes and there’s always more than one way of perfect, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine shoes and bags are easier to shop, because feet usually don’t change their shape that much and bags are just an accessory that doesn’t change the way we look or see ourselves. Pants can look different from one day to the next. If I gain a pound, my favorite pair of jeans looks too tight, so they’re not perfect, because I don’t feel perfect The perfect white T-shirt looses its shape after two washes, so there has to be a better one, right? Or what about that red sweater that looks perfect on a sunny day, but makes my face washed out on a rainy one? So what’s perfect anyway?



It’s a nature of our being and of course, it’s not happening without extra push, which maybe we even not noticing.,but constant commercials, TV movies, etc...
Everywhere you look ,it’s something pushed onto you, and you think oh wow why do I want this dress. [emoji849] 
And of course temptation is always, with years, you started feeling to want different colors,shapes, 
But overall once I purged my wardrobe ,now I love everything in my closet. Of course I love to get some new things all the time ,but not because I get bored with my own closet 
And I actually love that older items keep me in track of my shape. Once in a few months,I try most smaller clothes,to see if I need to lose a few pounds or I am ok[emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> To be honest, I don't think anything is perfect. Like you said, the way I feel, the weather etc is different on a day to day basis thus, I probably won't feel and look the same every time I wear my favorite jeans.
> 
> To me, the perfect item will be something that doesn't shrink in the wash, doesn't sag with wear, doesn't stain/tear easily, hides my imperfections and shows off my (non-existent) curves, feels very comfortable, and can last years. I know it's really really REALLY hard to find something like that but I'd like to think it's somewhere waiting for me to find it.  And plus, it's a great way to convince myself from buying things that are unnecessary.



@cathe_kim honestly at your age,I didn’t care about brands. [emoji849]
My favorite clothes were sporty pants and cropped tops ,to show of My midriff. 
I used to spend 4-5 hours in the gym. I was Personal trainer and 3-4 hrs at the beach
So long jersey dresses showing off my curves, but more elegantly not tight, jeans and cropped tops , that’s all fashion I needed 
Maybe a few LBD’s 
And I was happy. In those days, I thought to purchase Chanel purse, for such amount of money,it was crazy [emoji12] 
And also I hated the items, that had a brand sign . [emoji849]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> @cathe_kim honestly at your age,I didn’t care about brands. [emoji849]
> My favorite clothes were sporty pants and cropped tops ,to show of My midriff.
> I used to spend 4-5 hours in the gym. I was Personal trainer and 3-4 hrs at the beach
> So long jersey dresses showing off my curves, but more elegantly not tight, jeans and cropped tops , that’s all fashion I needed
> Maybe a few LBD’s
> And I was happy. In those days, I thought to purchase Chanel purse, for such amount of money,it was crazy [emoji12]
> And also I hated the items, that had a brand sign . [emoji849]


When it comes to clothes, I don't care about brands at all, as long as it's well made. For example, I prefer cuyana cashmere over Theory and everlane denim over j brand jeans. But my bags and shoes are either designer or made by my MIL.

I totally blame my mom and work environment for my style/taste. My mom's a pretty well known fashion designer in South Korea and has a very timeless and classic style which I admire. She gave me a lot of well made vintage pieces that I love and set my standards pretty high. She's also gifted me my first Chanel bag (lambskin cf in shw) in high school for getting into my dream college. Back then, I didn't realize what was actually been given to me and would set it on floors, throw it around, etc. Needless to say, it only lasted 5 years. 

I also work at a law firm and can't really wear crop tops to work  but we get casual Fridays here as opposed to the NYC law firm that I worked at previously which is a HUGEEE deal. Since most of my time is spent at work, I have developed a taste for tailored pants, blouses and structured blazers.

I love looking at past photos and seeing how my style developed throughout the time. I experimented when I was younger with trends and colors and frequented places like Forever 21 and Abercrombie. I think I'm fortunate to realize after my closet purge what works for me and what not so I don't throw money down the drain going forward. I don't mind spending a little more for well made "investments" that can last a couple of years if it's within my budget.

Although, my style greatly differs when it comes to workout clothes! Bring on the color!!!!  I think I have Lululemon leggings in every possible color.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> When it comes to clothes, I don't care about brands at all, as long as it's well made. For example, I prefer cuyana cashmere over Theory and everlane denim over j brand jeans. But my bags and shoes are either designer or made by my MIL.
> 
> I totally blame my mom and work environment for my style/taste. My mom's a pretty well known fashion designer in South Korea and has a very timeless and classic style which I admire. She gave me a lot of well made vintage pieces that I love and set my standards pretty high. She's also gifted me my first Chanel bag (lambskin cf in shw) in high school for getting into my dream college. Back then, I didn't realize what was actually been given to me and would set it on floors, throw it around, etc. Needless to say, it only lasted 5 years.
> 
> I also work at a law firm and can't really wear crop tops to work  but we get casual Fridays here as opposed to the NYC law firm that I worked at previously which is a HUGEEE deal. Since most of my time is spent at work, I have developed a taste for tailored pants, blouses and structured blazers.
> 
> I love looking at past photos and seeing how my style developed throughout the time. I experimented when I was younger with trends and colors and frequented places like Forever 21 and Abercrombie. I think I'm fortunate to realize after my closet purge what works for me and what not so I don't throw money down the drain going forward. I don't mind spending a little more for well made "investments" that can last a couple of years if it's within my budget.
> 
> Although, my style greatly differs when it comes to workout clothes! Bring on the color!!!!  I think I have Lululemon leggings in every possible color.



That’s why I always hated to work in the office or for somebody. I am too free spirit (I can’t stand to stay in one place for too long,I always have to move or do something [emoji13], thank God that I grew up in Europe, o would be definitely diagnosed as ADHD, here in US [emoji849])
and way too outspoken to be able to work for someone [emoji849] I always had my own business,so I could do or dress how I want[emoji12] But of course, once I started dating my hubby, WallStreet guy, I started to dress more sophisticated and also my last healthy raw vegan desserts business required to dress more elegant as well. 
So my University economy diploma ,just collecting the dust [emoji12])
Not much use for me[emoji848]
Well I guess, great mathematic skills (can count money....) hate calculators,love to keep my brain working and also common sense [emoji13]...
I still love to wear sometimes little risqué clothes,but of course with taste and high fashion [emoji6] ...
How wonderful to have mother, a fashion designer . It must be exciting [emoji12]


----------



## mdcx

girleuro said:


> So I have another dilemma with shoes I need advice which ones I should purchase. I love both,but right now I can purchase only one, and with my big feet luck, they can be sold out later. So which one you would suggest me. I love with gold ones, but they would be not as versatile as all black . And since my back to back Sciatica injuries I can not wear my platforms, that I always loved to wear. So I do need black sandals to replace my Alaia black platform sandals , which I love [emoji30]
> Thank you ladies
> View attachment 4005443
> View attachment 4005444
> View attachment 4005445


I would say think realistically about how many times you would actually wear each pair per week/month etc. 
I find gold shoes so pretty and have bought them several times but never actually wear them, because I feel self conscious or maybe they don't really go with the rest of my mostly casual wardrobe.
The black is more neutral but only you know what you would reach for on a regular basis.


----------



## girleuro

mdcx said:


> I would say think realistically about how many times you would actually wear each pair per week/month etc.
> I find gold shoes so pretty and have bought them several times but never actually wear them, because I feel self conscious or maybe they don't really go with the rest of my mostly casual wardrobe.
> The black is more neutral but only you know what you would reach for on a regular basis.



Thank you @mdcx [emoji257] that’s why I love this thread You all ladies give honest advices here 
All ladies and now plus you advised on all black and I decided to purchase all black . Happy with my decision. It’s very versatile . I would go with all gold but black with gold,it might be not so versatile Thank you ladies Gracias [emoji6][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you @mdcx [emoji257] that’s why I love this thread You all ladies give honest advices here
> All ladies and now plus you advised on all black and I decided to purchase all black . Happy with my decision. It’s very versatile . I would go with all gold but black with gold,it might be not so versatile Thank you ladies Gracias [emoji6][emoji120][emoji56]



Ooh you got the all black version? How’d they turn out?


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> That’s why I always hated to work in the office or for somebody. I am too free spirit (I can’t stand to stay in one place for too long,I always have to move or do something [emoji13], thank God that I grew up in Europe, o would be definitely diagnosed as ADHD, here in US [emoji849])
> and way too outspoken to be able to work for someone [emoji849] I always had my own business,so I could do or dress how I want[emoji12] But of course, once I started dating my hubby, WallStreet guy, I started to dress more sophisticated and also my last healthy raw vegan desserts business required to dress more elegant as well.
> So my University economy diploma ,just collecting the dust [emoji12])
> Not much use for me[emoji848]
> Well I guess, great mathematic skills (can count money....) hate calculators,love to keep my brain working and also common sense [emoji13]...
> I still love to wear sometimes little risqué clothes,but of course with taste and high fashion [emoji6] ...
> How wonderful to have mother, a fashion designer . It must be exciting [emoji12]



That’s amazing!!! I’d love to start my own business but I’m not brave enough  Congratulations!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Thank you @mdcx [emoji257] that’s why I love this thread You all ladies give honest advices here
> All ladies and now plus you advised on all black and I decided to purchase all black . Happy with my decision. It’s very versatile . I would go with all gold but black with gold,it might be not so versatile Thank you ladies Gracias [emoji6][emoji120][emoji56]



Please show us!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Ooh you got the all black version? How’d they turn out?



Thank you @bakeacookie [emoji257]just purchased haven’t arrived yet [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> That’s amazing!!! I’d love to start my own business but I’m not brave enough  Congratulations!!



Thank you @cathe_kim although due to my hubby paralysis, I had to give up for now. [emoji20] Being caregiver(Nurse, doctor,etc...., my hands are full and then with two back injuries within one year), I could not take it to the next level[emoji20] 
Oh well ... Life is full of surprises...
If you want to do your own business,you should definitely do it!!! 
Start slowly. Figure it out what are your strengths and passion and start from home if you can ‘Fake it until you make it “[emoji6][emoji13] 
You don’t need to be brave, just all you need is passion 
It’s very simple-make business cards, 
Get corporation in  states such as Florida or Nevada ... [emoji6]
and start approaching ppl . Give them a little knowledge and then suggest your services. What’s the worst thing can happen? They say No 
So what ??? But if you don’t start and don’t ask, you will never know...[emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

So I am finally wearing my sequins casual -cocktail hour Friday 
I dressed them down
I actually was going to wear second version with light jeans but my hubby was keep voicing his opinion that those jeans are tight and revealing 
Ha? [emoji849] men [emoji23] Jeans are new and they are high waisted so of course they show off my curves , and where anyone saw not tight jeans. I mean jeans are meant to be fit not loose [emoji849] 
Anyways, it spoiled my day[emoji23]...
And it’s my first look that I putted on my Style app 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just had little bit hard time to figure it out how to get from style app to here
I am sure probably is easier way to do this [emoji849]But I copied first , attached to email and then send it to me and after that downloaded and save it as image [emoji28]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So I am finally wearing my sequins casual -cocktail hour Friday
> I dressed them down
> I actually was going to wear second version with light jeans but my hubby was keep voicing his opinion that those jeans are tight and revealing
> Ha? [emoji849] men [emoji23] Jeans are new and they are high waisted so of course they show off my curves , and where anyone saw not tight jeans. I mean jeans are meant to be fit not loose [emoji849]
> Anyways, it spoiled my day[emoji23]...
> And it’s my first look that I putted on my Style app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034625
> 
> I just had little bit hard time to figure it out how to get from style app to here
> I am sure probably is easier way to do this [emoji849]But I copied first , attached to email and then send it to me and after that downloaded and save it as image [emoji28]
> View attachment 4034630


Men! Of course you want to please him,  but sometimes we just know better! I do like both looks, the darker jeans make it a little bit less formal, so you can wear your top either way. I don’t know if I’ve figured out the Stylebook app  completely. Since I use it on the iPad I usually take a screenshot of the outfit I want to post and upload the pic on the Upload a File button to the right. Im sure @Mimmy  and @bakeacookie  know a better way. The tutorials in the app should also help.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Men! Of course you want to please him,  but sometimes we just know better! I do like both looks, the darker jeans make it a little bit less formal, so you can wear your top either way. I don’t know if I’ve figured out the Stylebook app  completely. Since I use it on the iPad I usually take a screenshot of the outfit I want to post and upload the pic on the Upload a File button to the right. Im sure @Mimmy  and @bakeacookie  know a better way. The tutorials in the app should also help.



Thank you @Marilyn [emoji257]
I told him I am going to lose about 20 pounds ,so my curves would be not so obvious [emoji6]Haha that worked He was ready to get those jeans back on me fast[emoji12]...
Ha ha [emoji23]you know I am from those times when you had to figure it out no apps no instructions [emoji849].Plus i love my brain keep working [emoji6] I love challenges . It’s funny ,I just realized that I rarely read instructions [emoji849][emoji28]


----------



## bakeacookie

@girleuro

To save “my looks” as an image you just click on the square arrow on the right corner 




Then click save image, and it’ll be saved on your camera roll on your phone. [emoji4]




There may be an easier way, but that’s how I do it.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> @girleuro
> 
> To save “my looks” as an image you just click on the square arrow on the right corner
> 
> View attachment 4035716
> 
> 
> Then click save image, and it’ll be saved on your camera roll on your phone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4035717
> 
> 
> There may be an easier way, but that’s how I do it.



This is how I save my images also. I think that it’s pretty easy.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> @girleuro
> 
> To save “my looks” as an image you just click on the square arrow on the right corner
> 
> View attachment 4035716
> 
> 
> Then click save image, and it’ll be saved on your camera roll on your phone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4035717
> 
> 
> There may be an easier way, but that’s how I do it.



Thank you @bakeacookie [emoji257]
Ha ha [emoji23] I knew that should be easier way how to do it ! [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> This is how I save my images also. I think that it’s pretty easy.



Thank you @Mimmy [emoji257] 
Now I know that there is easier way to do it [emoji4][emoji120]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> @girleuro
> 
> To save “my looks” as an image you just click on the square arrow on the right corner
> 
> View attachment 4035716
> 
> 
> Then click save image, and it’ll be saved on your camera roll on your phone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4035717
> 
> 
> There may be an easier way, but that’s how I do it.


Somehow this doesn’t work on the iPad. It used to before the recent app update. Maybe I’m too stupid to figure it out...


----------



## Marylin

It’s spring! Finally. It’s getting warmer each day, up to 28 degrees C on the weekend. Hopefully my summer wardrobe still works. I’ve moved the winter clothes to storage and took my dresses back into my dressing room. I’ve decided to let go whatever doesn’t get worn this summer.
There are a few events coming up in May and June. Mostly work related, some charity stuff. I don’t really want to get anything new, but also don’t want to be the boring old Lady who always shows up in the same clothes....


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It’s spring! Finally. It’s getting warmer each day, up to 28 degrees C on the weekend. Hopefully my summer wardrobe still works. I’ve moved the winter clothes to storage and took my dresses back into my dressing room. I’ve decided to let go whatever doesn’t get worn this summer.
> There are a few events coming up in May and June. Mostly work related, some charity stuff. I don’t really want to get anything new, but also don’t want to be the boring old Lady who always shows up in the same clothes....



Do people really notice if you wear the same clothes?


----------



## mdcx

bakeacookie said:


> Do people really notice if you wear the same clothes?


Not if it's a basic black/neutral dress or pantsuit. Men do it all the time, the same black suit for everything!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It’s spring! Finally. It’s getting warmer each day, up to 28 degrees C on the weekend. Hopefully my summer wardrobe still works. I’ve moved the winter clothes to storage and took my dresses back into my dressing room. I’ve decided to let go whatever doesn’t get worn this summer.
> There are a few events coming up in May and June. Mostly work related, some charity stuff. I don’t really want to get anything new, but also don’t want to be the boring old Lady who always shows up in the same clothes....



Oh no @Marilyn [emoji257] You should never use two words speaking about yourself [emoji6] Bad energy so no to stupid and definitely no to old [emoji849]
Elegant women don’t get old they like that good wine , getting better with age [emoji6] 
Woo hoo! [emoji126] finally spring is coming to you . I know how one can get tired of cold ,snow and rain and all those bundle up clothes [emoji849] 
I am happy that we kind got some cool weather. It was 60’s for a few days now
Windy and sunny but quite cool for us[emoji4] 
Well I am sure that wherever you will wear ,you will look elegant and sophisticated as always , and I don’t think ppl notice when we wear the same clothes. My hubby always says that clothes don’t wear you, you wear the clothes. So I believe that when a woman is confident, she will always look great and the elegance and confidence,that’s the only 2 things will everyone notice.[emoji6] 
But If you don’t feel like that, then get something new, maybe hair do, different accessories or a skirt or a blouse. I do love dresses myself, but I learned to get more 2 piece outfits, so that would create more versatility in my wardrobe 
And you can always add classic Chanel jacket, so it could go with everything and you would never get bored [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Do people really notice if you wear the same clothes?



@bakeacookie i don’t think they do [emoji6][emoji849] But it’s up to us to look confident and happy in them ,so the only ppl would be noticing it’s the beauty and elegance [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

mdcx said:


> Not if it's a basic black/neutral dress or pantsuit. Men do it all the time, the same black suit for everything!



I guess you have a point @mdcx[emoji257]
Very well fitting neutral or black outfit and all we need to do is to wear different accessories and hair do every time [emoji6]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> It’s spring! Finally. It’s getting warmer each day, up to 28 degrees C on the weekend. Hopefully my summer wardrobe still works. I’ve moved the winter clothes to storage and took my dresses back into my dressing room. I’ve decided to let go whatever doesn’t get worn this summer.
> There are a few events coming up in May and June. Mostly work related, some charity stuff. I don’t really want to get anything new, but also don’t want to be the boring old Lady who always shows up in the same clothes....


Hi Marylin!

I totally understand! I have the same dilemma every thing spring/summer rolls around the corner.

May I suggest sprucing up an outfit with accessories? That way, you don't have to buy new clothing and can work with what you currently have. Try pairing your outfit with heels if you normally wear flats, or even loafers! Maybe tucking your shirt in with a nice belt? Pairing a neutral outfit with a bright scarf? It's more versatile and the cost/wear will be lower. For example, you'll get more use out of an Hermes scarf ($395) vs a Herve Ledger dress ($1000+).


----------



## Marylin

.


bakeacookie said:


> Do people really notice if you wear the same clothes?



People I work with everyday and who have to work the same events do notice, I’m afraid. Especially  women.. especially the ones who don’t like me.



mdcx said:


> Not if it's a basic black/neutral dress or pantsuit. Men do it all the time, the same black suit for everything!



You’re right, of course, mdcx. I do have a zillion black clothes I can always wear. And I do wear them in winter all the time. With the nicer weather I was thinking of a bit more color... It is a bit unfair that men get away with the same kind of suit all the time, but they’re also limited and I wouldn’t want that either.



girleuro said:


> Oh no @Marilyn [emoji257] You should never use two words speaking about yourself [emoji6] Bad energy so no to stupid and definitely no to old [emoji849]
> Elegant women don’t get old they like that good wine , getting better with age [emoji6]
> Woo hoo! [emoji126] finally spring is coming to you . I know how one can get tired of cold ,snow and rain and all those bundle up clothes [emoji849]
> I am happy that we kind got some cool weather. It was 60’s for a few days now
> Windy and sunny but quite cool for us[emoji4]
> Well I am sure that wherever you will wear ,you will look elegant and sophisticated as always , and I don’t think ppl notice when we wear the same clothes. My hubby always says that clothes don’t wear you, you wear the clothes. So I believe that when a woman is confident, she will always look great and the elegance and confidence,that’s the only 2 things will everyone notice.[emoji6]
> But If you don’t feel like that, then get something new, maybe hair do, different accessories or a skirt or a blouse. I do love dresses myself, but I learned to get more 2 piece outfits, so that would create more versatility in my wardrobe
> And you can always add classic Chanel jacket, so it could go with everything and you would never get bored [emoji12]




You’re really trying hard to get me sold on that jacket, aren’t you?  And you’re too kind. That’s always the goal to look good without the actual clothing standing out, isn’t it. I’m actually planning on getting my hair cut! Funny you mentioning this.




cathe_kim said:


> Hi Marylin!
> 
> I totally understand! I have the same dilemma every thing spring/summer rolls around the corner.
> 
> May I suggest sprucing up an outfit with accessories? That way, you don't have to buy new clothing and can work with what you currently have. Try pairing your outfit with heels if you normally wear flats, or even loafers! Maybe tucking your shirt in with a nice belt? Pairing a neutral outfit with a bright scarf? It's more versatile and the cost/wear will be lower. For example, you'll get more use out of an Hermes scarf ($395) vs a Herve Ledger dress ($1000+).



I was thinking of taking some time over the weekend to create a few outfits with the same dresses by adding different accessories. I’m usually pretty good in the winter, having to go to quite a few events and dinners during holiday season, but spring and summer have been quieter, so I’m not used to having to come up with dressy outfits.
Oh, the topic of scarves... it’s an endless story with me. I have a few pretty ones. They hardly get out of the closet...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I've been a bit MIA lately. 
But I have a new series of 28 spring outfits now sorted out to rotate in my closet now that the snow has melted and I've put all my thick and furry winter items away. 

Anyone want me to do a showcase? By the time I rotate once it will be just a couple weeks away from switching to summer clothes but that's how it is where I live, eternal cold autumn &winter and brief spring and even briefer summer.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I've been a bit MIA lately.
> But I have a new series of 28 spring outfits now sorted out to rotate in my closet now that the snow has melted and I've put all my thick and furry winter items away.
> 
> Anyone want me to do a showcase? By the time I rotate once it will be just a couple weeks away from switching to summer clothes but that's how it is where I live, eternal cold autumn &winter and brief spring and even briefer summer.


Same thing here. We fell from winter into summer with hard,y a day in between. It’s going to be 29C today. My winter boots are still on the shelf and I’m digging for sandals...
Would love to see your spring wardrobe!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh we have max 13 degrees and it's about to get cold again for the next 3 weeks. But it's sunny and the snow melted so I am done with all my wintry things. 

I have set up my new rotation so as soon as this flu is over and I'm out of bed I'll start taking pics!


----------



## Marylin

I have a few confessions to make.. I had a break between two business appointments and a Zara store next door...
The quality is good, the skirts are really pretty, much better irl than in the pics even.


----------



## Marylin

I wore the yellow skirt yesterday and the other one today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> .
> 
> 
> People I work with everyday and who have to work the same events do notice, I’m afraid. Especially  women.. especially the ones who don’t like me.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right, of course, mdcx. I do have a zillion black clothes I can always wear. And I do wear them in winter all the time. With the nicer weather I was thinking of a bit more color... It is a bit unfair that men get away with the same kind of suit all the time, but they’re also limited and I wouldn’t want that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re really trying hard to get me sold on that jacket, aren’t you?  And you’re too kind. That’s always the goal to look good without the actual clothing standing out, isn’t it. I’m actually planning on getting my hair cut! Funny you mentioning this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of taking some time over the weekend to create a few outfits with the same dresses by adding different accessories. I’m usually pretty good in the winter, having to go to quite a few events and dinners during holiday season, but spring and summer have been quieter, so I’m not used to having to come up with dressy outfits.
> Oh, the topic of scarves... it’s an endless story with me. I have a few pretty ones. They hardly get out of the closet...



Oh that’s annoying. It’s always the petty people who make a big deal out of nothing. They’re just jealous you’re so fabulously dressed. 

It’s sad some women have this need to put down others to make themselves feel better. It’s not a good act or look.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Oh that’s annoying. It’s always the petty people who make a big deal out of nothing. They’re just jealous you’re so fabulously dressed.
> 
> It’s sad some women have this need to put down others to make themselves feel better. It’s not a good act or look.


You’re sweet. I wish you were right. It feels like women who don’t make much of an effort to dress well mind the most when somebody does. I sometimes feel a bit self conscious around coworkers or even some women in my team who radiate this ‘rather smart than pretty’ vibe. I’d like to be both and I want to be taken serious for both!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh we have max 13 degrees and it's about to get cold again for the next 3 weeks. But it's sunny and the snow melted so I am done with all my wintry things.
> 
> I have set up my new rotation so as soon as this flu is over and I'm out of bed I'll start taking pics!


So sorry you’re sick, hopefully you’ll get well soon! I’m looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh we have max 13 degrees and it's about to get cold again for the next 3 weeks. But it's sunny and the snow melted so I am done with all my wintry things.
> 
> I have set up my new rotation so as soon as this flu is over and I'm out of bed I'll start taking pics!


Hi there! I would also love to see your rotation! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> You’re sweet. I wish you were right. It feels like women who don’t make much of an effort to dress well mind the most when somebody does. I sometimes feel a bit self conscious around coworkers or even some women in my team who radiate this ‘rather smart than pretty’ vibe. I’d like to be both and I want to be taken serious for both!



Hear hear!!

I'm surrounded by coworkers who judge my every outfit. I'm a NYC gal who currently lives in Seattle. All my clothes and accessories are nice and I've also inherited a couple of jewelry items from my mom and grandma. I've never been judged by the size of my ring or what I wear until I've moved to Seattle and it's very uncomfortable. I have co workers (mostly female) comment on my outfits especially when I put a little more thought into it and never in a good way. They make such a big deal and ask if I'm going for an interview when all I'm wearing is a blouse, skirt and cardigan. I've been self-conscious of the way I dress but I refuse to dress down and conform to the uniform of ill-fitting tees and black skinny jeans (which they try to pass off as pants). Wearing heels is uncool and spending money on designer is considered "stupid" and a waste of money.

I feel like it doesn't really matter what I wear or where I shop because I'm "top tier" at my firm. It's just so rude and hurtful the ways women can talk smack about others just because they don't dress the same. Like, what's the point? Maybe it makes them feel better about themselves but who knows. My clothes are not going to stop me from excelling at my job and I'm very conservative with what I wear unlike some others.

Needless to say, I've learned to not listen and continue to rock at work with my "too expensive" wardrobe. Sometimes, I even wear my Louboutins just to annoy some folks


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I have a few confessions to make.. I had a break between two business appointments and a Zara store next door...
> The quality is good, the skirts are really pretty, much better irl than in the pics even.
> View attachment 4041881
> View attachment 4041882
> View attachment 4041883
> View attachment 4041884
> View attachment 4041885



So bright and colorful for spring! Ugh Marylin, now I want to go shopping ! LOL


Marylin said:


> I wore the yellow skirt yesterday and the other one today.
> View attachment 4041886
> View attachment 4041887



You look amazing!!!! I love the skirt on you!


----------



## cathe_kim

I also have a confession: I bought 3 chanel flats. 2 arrived 1 on the way. I’m not sure which to keep! The pearlized pink flats are so pretty as well as the tweed and the black are just so much more durable than lambskin since it’s calfgrain leather. Problem is, I have a black patent ferragamo varina flats, black patent chanel ballerina flats, black kid leather louboutin pointy flats, black gucci loafers - maybe I should return this? It’s just a different leather/toe box that I think it’s ok for me to keep? Thoughts? Lol


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I also have a confession: I bought 3 chanel flats. 2 arrived 1 on the way. I’m not sure which to keep! The pearlized pink flats are so pretty as well as the tweed and the black are just so much more durable than lambskin since it’s calfgrain leather. Problem is, I have a black patent ferragamo varina flats, black patent chanel ballerina flats, black kid leather louboutin pointy flats, black gucci loafers - maybe I should return this? It’s just a different leather/toe box that I think it’s ok for me to keep? Thoughts? Lol
> View attachment 4042254
> View attachment 4042255



I’d keep. They all look different!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I wore the yellow skirt yesterday and the other one today.
> View attachment 4041886
> View attachment 4041887



Cute skirts!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay here we go day 1 with a fanny pack.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's something that is kind of fun. I have two square 90cm silk scarves and now that I've lost a little weight I can tie them into backless tops  or even strapless dresses with a slip or bathing suit or leggings or tube dress underneath. I was unsure I could manage the underwear required and I sure as shoot was not going to go without boob support but I went through bodysuits and shape wear in my closet and even a bra with a pair of scissors and modified them into halter, strapless and backless options so I can wear whatever and still look okay in terms of the shape underneath (not overly floppy or nipply or whatever.)


----------



## Mimmy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Here's something that is kind of fun. I have two square 90cm silk scarves and now that I've lost a little weight I can tie them into backless tops  or even strapless dresses with a slip or bathing suit or leggings or tube dress underneath. I was unsure I could manage the underwear required and I sure as shoot was not going to go without boob support but I went through bodysuits and shape wear in my closet and even a bra with a pair of scissors and modified them into halter, strapless and backless options so I can wear whatever and still look okay in terms of the shape underneath (not overly floppy or nipply or whatever.)
> View attachment 4042791
> View attachment 4042793
> View attachment 4042794
> View attachment 4042795



Looking great, HopelessBagGirl!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> .
> 
> 
> People I work with everyday and who have to work the same events do notice, I’m afraid. Especially  women.. especially the ones who don’t like me.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right, of course, mdcx. I do have a zillion black clothes I can always wear. And I do wear them in winter all the time. With the nicer weather I was thinking of a bit more color... It is a bit unfair that men get away with the same kind of suit all the time, but they’re also limited and I wouldn’t want that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re really trying hard to get me sold on that jacket, aren’t you?  And you’re too kind. That’s always the goal to look good without the actual clothing standing out, isn’t it. I’m actually planning on getting my hair cut! Funny you mentioning this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of taking some time over the weekend to create a few outfits with the same dresses by adding different accessories. I’m usually pretty good in the winter, having to go to quite a few events and dinners during holiday season, but spring and summer have been quieter, so I’m not used to having to come up with dressy outfits.
> Oh, the topic of scarves... it’s an endless story with me. I have a few pretty ones. They hardly get out of the closet...



Oh wow so they are not nice ah @Marilyn
Probably they are just jealous of your brain/position at work and style and probably your happy family life. 
I would just keep my head high, let they get green from jealousy [emoji12] 
About Chanel jacket [emoji13] am I enabling you. I hope not[emoji6] [emoji56]I just love them. 
Sometimes I don’t feel like dressing up, so I threw one of those jackets on top of anything and it makes dressed up and casual look at the same time [emoji12]
And the best thing is that I never get bored with them [emoji4][emoji56] I know that they are expensive,but when you are visiting your family in US,you could find a great deal in resale market [emoji13] 
And getting hair cut is a great idea too. Hope you are going to get one that you are happy with [emoji120][emoji4] 
I love hair cuts but not on me[emoji20]. I am so old fashioned. I love long blond hair. And don’t like to change. Always crying if it gets cut even an inch more than I allowed. 
I actually never allow anymore to trim the hair while they wet. I ask always to cut them only when they dry. So I could control the length. 
I would love to get bangs. It fits me so well. I had some many years ago,and it gives that easy French woman look 
and also makes me at least 10 years younger [emoji16] 
Maybe one day...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I wore the yellow skirt yesterday and the other one today.
> View attachment 4041886
> View attachment 4041887



Beautiful skirts so great for spring [emoji106]
So fresh . Love how you styled with jeans jacket [emoji41] 
I noticed that jeans jacket can dress down long skirts [emoji4] 
I don’t think I ever had one[emoji848]
But I have been looking forward to get one this year [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh we have max 13 degrees and it's about to get cold again for the next 3 weeks. But it's sunny and the snow melted so I am done with all my wintry things.
> 
> I have set up my new rotation so as soon as this flu is over and I'm out of bed I'll start taking pics!



Sorry to hear about your flu [emoji40] hopefully you will get better soon [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Hear hear!!
> 
> I'm surrounded by coworkers who judge my every outfit. I'm a NYC gal who currently lives in Seattle. All my clothes and accessories are nice and I've also inherited a couple of jewelry items from my mom and grandma. I've never been judged by the size of my ring or what I wear until I've moved to Seattle and it's very uncomfortable. I have co workers (mostly female) comment on my outfits especially when I put a little more thought into it and never in a good way. They make such a big deal and ask if I'm going for an interview when all I'm wearing is a blouse, skirt and cardigan. I've been self-conscious of the way I dress but I refuse to dress down and conform to the uniform of ill-fitting tees and black skinny jeans (which they try to pass off as pants). Wearing heels is uncool and spending money on designer is considered "stupid" and a waste of money.
> 
> I feel like it doesn't really matter what I wear or where I shop because I'm "top tier" at my firm. It's just so rude and hurtful the ways women can talk smack about others just because they don't dress the same. Like, what's the point? Maybe it makes them feel better about themselves but who knows. My clothes are not going to stop me from excelling at my job and I'm very conservative with what I wear unlike some others.
> 
> Needless to say, I've learned to not listen and continue to rock at work with my "too expensive" wardrobe. Sometimes, I even wear my Louboutins just to annoy some folks



Good for you [emoji106] Who cares what they think. Dress how you like[emoji12] 
They are just jealous! Let them be!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Here's something that is kind of fun. I have two square 90cm silk scarves and now that I've lost a little weight I can tie them into backless tops  or even strapless dresses with a slip or bathing suit or leggings or tube dress underneath. I was unsure I could manage the underwear required and I sure as shoot was not going to go without boob support but I went through bodysuits and shape wear in my closet and even a bra with a pair of scissors and modified them into halter, strapless and backless options so I can wear whatever and still look okay in terms of the shape underneath (not overly floppy or nipply or whatever.)
> View attachment 4042791
> View attachment 4042793
> View attachment 4042794
> View attachment 4042795



Very summery [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I also have a confession: I bought 3 chanel flats. 2 arrived 1 on the way. I’m not sure which to keep! The pearlized pink flats are so pretty as well as the tweed and the black are just so much more durable than lambskin since it’s calfgrain leather. Problem is, I have a black patent ferragamo varina flats, black patent chanel ballerina flats, black kid leather louboutin pointy flats, black gucci loafers - maybe I should return this? It’s just a different leather/toe box that I think it’s ok for me to keep? Thoughts? Lol
> View attachment 4042254
> View attachment 4042255



They all beautiful. Now question do you wear mostly flats? If so I think you could keep all of them . 
If you can and they are comfortable,well why not[emoji848]
But on the other hand , every year, every season, it’s coming something new , and since you are lucky,to have smaller size, you can always find Chanel shoes and maybe find some on sale [emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 2


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Hear hear!!
> 
> I'm surrounded by coworkers who judge my every outfit. I'm a NYC gal who currently lives in Seattle. All my clothes and accessories are nice and I've also inherited a couple of jewelry items from my mom and grandma. I've never been judged by the size of my ring or what I wear until I've moved to Seattle and it's very uncomfortable. I have co workers (mostly female) comment on my outfits especially when I put a little more thought into it and never in a good way. They make such a big deal and ask if I'm going for an interview when all I'm wearing is a blouse, skirt and cardigan. I've been self-conscious of the way I dress but I refuse to dress down and conform to the uniform of ill-fitting tees and black skinny jeans (which they try to pass off as pants). Wearing heels is uncool and spending money on designer is considered "stupid" and a waste of money.
> 
> I feel like it doesn't really matter what I wear or where I shop because I'm "top tier" at my firm. It's just so rude and hurtful the ways women can talk smack about others just because they don't dress the same. Like, what's the point? Maybe it makes them feel better about themselves but who knows. My clothes are not going to stop me from excelling at my job and I'm very conservative with what I wear unlike some others.
> 
> Needless to say, I've learned to not listen and continue to rock at work with my "too expensive" wardrobe. Sometimes, I even wear my Louboutins just to annoy some folks


Very true! It’s interesting how it’s mostly the floppy people trying to judge by appearances. Seattle is a beautiful place, but a lot of people are even proud of not making an effort and confusing their ecological, environmental friendly lifestyle with just not caring about how they look any more. I always get complimented on my outfits in NYC, sometimes by random people,  I often get judged in a negative way about the same kind of clothes in Michigan, mostly by my family in law, though. I understand what you and girleuro said about coworkers being jealous of other women in higher positions, but who cares, really? I have more respect for women making an effort, whichever position they’re in than of the ones, secretary or CEO, in ill fitting wrinkly washed out rags. I like your approach, but I’m just not as brave as you. I’d never wear my Louboutins on a normal workday...


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I also have a confession: I bought 3 chanel flats. 2 arrived 1 on the way. I’m not sure which to keep! The pearlized pink flats are so pretty as well as the tweed and the black are just so much more durable than lambskin since it’s calfgrain leather. Problem is, I have a black patent ferragamo varina flats, black patent chanel ballerina flats, black kid leather louboutin pointy flats, black gucci loafers - maybe I should return this? It’s just a different leather/toe box that I think it’s ok for me to keep? Thoughts? Lol
> View attachment 4042254
> View attachment 4042255


Love the tweed! They’re so chanel! I like all the others too, but it looks like you have a lot of similar flat shoes, so it would be a pity if they didn’t get as much wear as they deserve.


----------



## Marylin

Thanks for everybody’s comments on the skirt, you’re all so kind! 
@girleuro the jeans jacket is pretty old, yet sometimes the best option. Especially with sneakers, I agree that you should look into getting one. And I do agree about the Chanel jacket, you are right. At some point in my life I might pull the trigger. Maybe resale could be an idea and a slow approach...


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Here's something that is kind of fun. I have two square 90cm silk scarves and now that I've lost a little weight I can tie them into backless tops  or even strapless dresses with a slip or bathing suit or leggings or tube dress underneath. I was unsure I could manage the underwear required and I sure as shoot was not going to go without boob support but I went through bodysuits and shape wear in my closet and even a bra with a pair of scissors and modified them into halter, strapless and backless options so I can wear whatever and still look okay in terms of the shape underneath (not overly floppy or nipply or whatever.)
> View attachment 4042791
> View attachment 4042793
> View attachment 4042794
> View attachment 4042795


Love everything, amazing  what you can do with a piece  of fabric! You look great, congrats on loosing weight!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh wow so they are not nice ah @Marilyn
> Probably they are just jealous of your brain/position at work and style and probably your happy family life.
> I would just keep my head high, let they get green from jealousy [emoji12]
> About Chanel jacket [emoji13] am I enabling you. I hope not[emoji6] [emoji56]I just love them.
> Sometimes I don’t feel like dressing up, so I threw one of those jackets on top of anything and it makes dressed up and casual look at the same time [emoji12]
> And the best thing is that I never get bored with them [emoji4][emoji56] I know that they are expensive,but when you are visiting your family in US,you could find a great deal in resale market [emoji13]
> And getting hair cut is a great idea too. Hope you are going to get one that you are happy with [emoji120][emoji4]
> I love hair cuts but not on me[emoji20]. I am so old fashioned. I love long blond hair. And don’t like to change. Always crying if it gets cut even an inch more than I allowed.
> I actually never allow anymore to trim the hair while they wet. I ask always to cut them only when they dry. So I could control the length.
> I would love to get bangs. It fits me so well. I had some many years ago,and it gives that easy French woman look
> and also makes me at least 10 years younger [emoji16]
> Maybe one day...



I used to wear bangs until a few years ago and now dh doesn’t want me to get my hair cut anymore. Well, I will anyways! It’s a bit too long for my liking and there’s just too much hair to handle, also I’m going to return to the bangs, I can always let them grow out again, but they do make me look a lot less boring.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I used to wear bangs until a few years ago and now dh doesn’t want me to get my hair cut anymore. Well, I will anyways! It’s a bit too long for my liking and there’s just too much hair to handle, also I’m going to return to the bangs, I can always let them grow out again, but they do make me look a lot less boring.
> 
> View attachment 4044294


I think your hair looks fine. [emoji4]

I think resale for a Chanel jacket is fine too. A lot more options available for good prices. Just take a look and you never know what you’d find. I ended up with two, remember? [emoji85]

Or maybe it’s not Chanel that is calling to you for an easy to wear, long lasting blazer. What about Dior? Or Balmain? Chanel just has the most options but other brands make equally beautiful blazers with quality.


----------



## bakeacookie

Okay. Confession time. 

I’ve decided to transition to dresses but I am choosing inexpensive brands that help me fit in at work better. 

I’ve purchased 2 additional dresses which will be good in the warmer months. So 3 dresses total have come in, 3 skirts total will have to leave. 

I am keeping the tees, since I travel in trousers and tees are necessary for that. 

I’ve blown the 5 items only in 2018, but I don’t feel so bad because the dresses weren’t impulsive, I was very picky about them. I also did 1 in 1 out, so no guilt there. 

I don’t mind that they’re inexpensive brands because I have learned I get bored if I wear the same things constantly. Even mixing and matching didn’t work enough to keep me from looking for more things. 

I’m guessing I’d have to replace the dresses yearly from frequent wear, which would allow me to freshen up the options. 

My staples will stay of course, my jackets, blazers, jeans, trousers, tees. It’s more my work items that will change yearly since I’ll be wearing them the most. 

Not sure if that makes any sense, or it’s some skewed plan I have so I can buy things half yearly lol.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I used to wear bangs until a few years ago and now dh doesn’t want me to get my hair cut anymore. Well, I will anyways! It’s a bit too long for my liking and there’s just too much hair to handle, also I’m going to return to the bangs, I can always let them grow out again, but they do make me look a lot less boring.
> 
> View attachment 4044294



That’s how I started with Chanel 
I could purchase them 10-15 years ago. 
But I didn’t care for them then. 
My time to give in came earlier than yours [emoji16] ...[emoji12]
You have beautiful hair @Marilyn[emoji7] 
Love the color as well. Don’t cut [emoji120] 
My hubby is the same way he doesn’t want me to cut it. Well I love long hair too, so no problem here [emoji6] 
I agree bangs do makes one more hip and stylish [emoji41]
But as much I love them I love different hair up do as well . So it’s hard to decide 
I believe that I would get too bored with almost with the same style every day[emoji848],especially it would be hard to wear certain type of head jewelry [emoji20]They always be there on the forehead but on another side they would cover frowning lines [emoji849] 
Hmm [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I think your hair looks fine. [emoji4]
> 
> I think resale for a Chanel jacket is fine too. A lot more options available for good prices. Just take a look and you never know what you’d find. I ended up with two, remember? [emoji85]
> 
> Or maybe it’s not Chanel that is calling to you for an easy to wear, long lasting blazer. What about Dior? Or Balmain? Chanel just has the most options but other brands make equally beautiful blazers with quality.



I agree with @bakeacookie 
I do to look at Dior as well @Marilyn, 
His jackets are more discrete, and what I love about them, is the fit 
Dior house makes them still to look like old Hollywood  ,well Chanel on another hand, making them more boxy. 
That’s why I do love earlier years collections, [emoji6] But I do like new ones as well. I just would make them more fitted . Having hour glass figure, boxy jackets can’t do nothing for me. I love always to accentuate my waist . 
On other thought,I think that Chanel are more versatile. And their buttons are such an artsy [emoji7] So does their tweeds . So for versatility, my vote goes for Chanel. 
If you want amazing fitted very women like suit and more discrete, then Dior 
I don’t care much for Balmain 
His clothes or overly sexy,or too men kind of looking jackets. They are still expensive,but I don’t see the Luxury,I see in Chanel and elegance in Dior 
The same way, I don’t like futuristic design in the houses,Jewelry,etc...
I need that old fashion plush, that brings Mediterranean architecture and antique and vintage jewelry 
My sister-in-law, so does my brother, always gushing about futuristic architecture and furniture 
I don’t want to be rude, but you all already know here, that I am very blunt and very outspoken [emoji12] 
I call eat cheap! And it’s crazy, their designs it’s kind of 4 white walls and out of space kind of looking furniture, and they want the same money. [emoji849] 
Oh no . You cant brainwash me with fancy name Ha ha [emoji23]Not for me! [emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Okay. Confession time.
> 
> I’ve decided to transition to dresses but I am choosing inexpensive brands that help me fit in at work better.
> 
> I’ve purchased 2 additional dresses which will be good in the warmer months. So 3 dresses total have come in, 3 skirts total will have to leave.
> 
> I am keeping the tees, since I travel in trousers and tees are necessary for that.
> 
> I’ve blown the 5 items only in 2018, but I don’t feel so bad because the dresses weren’t impulsive, I was very picky about them. I also did 1 in 1 out, so no guilt there.
> 
> I don’t mind that they’re inexpensive brands because I have learned I get bored if I wear the same things constantly. Even mixing and matching didn’t work enough to keep me from looking for more things.
> 
> I’m guessing I’d have to replace the dresses yearly from frequent wear, which would allow me to freshen up the options.
> 
> My staples will stay of course, my jackets, blazers, jeans, trousers, tees. It’s more my work items that will change yearly since I’ll be wearing them the most.
> 
> Not sure if that makes any sense, or it’s some skewed plan I have so I can buy things half yearly lol.



It doesn’t have to make sense to everyone @bakeacookie 
Do what works for you[emoji6] 
I know,that you have a lot of pressure on yourself,because of your goals ,that you made about your shopping 
But breath deep. It’s ok ,it’s almost half of the year, [emoji849](since you already covered your summer clothing needs) and you are doing great!
I am very proud of you[emoji122][emoji257] 
The only thing, you want to focus when you purchase dresses is quality and the fit. And it looks that you are happy with your purchases 
So we are waiting to see the pics [emoji120][emoji7][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks for everybody’s comments on the skirt, you’re all so kind!
> @girleuro the jeans jacket is pretty old, yet sometimes the best option. Especially with sneakers, I agree that you should look into getting one. And I do agree about the Chanel jacket, you are right. At some point in my life I might pull the trigger. Maybe resale could be an idea and a slow approach...



Certain jackets never get old @Marilyn [emoji6] and I think that jeans jacket is in that category. I think especially, if wear them with skirts. Or maxi dresses. I think very versatile item to dress down too dressy dresses and skirts 
About Chanel jacket, I think you should try some styles, while you are shopping for Chanel handbags, so when you would have better idea, what style or even what particular jacket you want to look for on resale markets [emoji848]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 3


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I've just been collecting affordable (meaning the designer ones are vintage, a few non designer second hand for very cheap, and the new ones are just bargain) scarves because I have no oversized squares or rectangles that you can even fashion into tops and dresses with a belt or creative tying so I'm planning to refresh my wardrobe with the versatile thin/lightweight, humongous scarf! In all natural fibers of course, mostly wool/silk, but some cotton, some bamboo, and some cashmere in there:




I cannot wait to start doing it. 

I have two curtain size (2m by 125cm I think) pieces of gorgeous gorgeous striped woven cotton that I found at the thrift store that are way too thick and heavy weight to use for this purpose but I do think when I dust off my sewing room and replace a broken serger needle, I'll be able to make a pair of wide leg trousers, a twirly skirt, and/ or a sundress. Can't wait to cut that fabric up!!!

So is anyone opening up a whole new wardrobe chapter, besides bake and her dresses and me and my scarves?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Okay. Confession time.
> 
> I’ve decided to transition to dresses but I am choosing inexpensive brands that help me fit in at work better.
> 
> I’ve purchased 2 additional dresses which will be good in the warmer months. So 3 dresses total have come in, 3 skirts total will have to leave.
> 
> I am keeping the tees, since I travel in trousers and tees are necessary for that.
> 
> I’ve blown the 5 items only in 2018, but I don’t feel so bad because the dresses weren’t impulsive, I was very picky about them. I also did 1 in 1 out, so no guilt there.
> 
> I don’t mind that they’re inexpensive brands because I have learned I get bored if I wear the same things constantly. Even mixing and matching didn’t work enough to keep me from looking for more things.
> 
> I’m guessing I’d have to replace the dresses yearly from frequent wear, which would allow me to freshen up the options.
> 
> My staples will stay of course, my jackets, blazers, jeans, trousers, tees. It’s more my work items that will change yearly since I’ll be wearing them the most.
> 
> Not sure if that makes any sense, or it’s some skewed plan I have so I can buy things half yearly lol.


Makes sense to me. It just so happens that your decision to switch to dresses happens the year you put a ban onto yourself. So you might end up with more than 5 items, but you can still meet your goals, if you don’t go overboard now. In the end, it matters whether you’re happy! Please reconsider buying only cheap and tossing clothes every year. While some things definitely are to be worn and loved and then discarded, you might want to find a style you like that’s more basic and invest a bit, so you always have one perfect option. Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4044968
> 
> Day 3


Cute shoes!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I've just been collecting affordable (meaning the designer ones are vintage, a few non designer second hand for very cheap, and the new ones are just bargain) scarves because I have no oversized squares or rectangles that you can even fashion into tops and dresses with a belt or creative tying so I'm planning to refresh my wardrobe with the versatile thin/lightweight, humongous scarf! In all natural fibers of course, mostly wool/silk, but some cotton, some bamboo, and some cashmere in there:
> 
> View attachment 4044972
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to start doing it.
> 
> I have two curtain size (2m by 125cm I think) pieces of gorgeous gorgeous striped woven cotton that I found at the thrift store that are way too thick and heavy weight to use for this purpose but I do think when I dust off my sewing room and replace a broken serger needle, I'll be able to make a pair of wide leg trousers, a twirly skirt, and/ or a sundress. Can't wait to cut that fabric up!!!
> 
> So is anyone opening up a whole new wardrobe chapter, besides bake and her dresses and me and my scarves?


I also can’t wait to see what you’re going to do with that fabric! It’s wonderful to be able to create your own clothes. I did that when I was much younger, but unfortunately my skills didn’t develop and I would never wear anything I used to stitch together haphazardly back then. But I’m still a sucker for pretty fabrics and I love all your scarves. So many options!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That’s how I started with Chanel
> I could purchase them 10-15 years ago.
> But I didn’t care for them then.
> My time to give in came earlier than yours [emoji16] ...[emoji12]
> You have beautiful hair @Marilyn[emoji7]
> Love the color as well. Don’t cut [emoji120]
> My hubby is the same way he doesn’t want me to cut it. Well I love long hair too, so no problem here [emoji6]
> I agree bangs do makes one more hip and stylish [emoji41]
> But as much I love them I love different hair up do as well . So it’s hard to decide
> I believe that I would get too bored with almost with the same style every day[emoji848],especially it would be hard to wear certain type of head jewelry [emoji20]They always be there on the forehead but on another side they would cover frowning lines [emoji849]
> Hmm [emoji848]


Hairdresser appointment is Wednesday. I’ll let you know how it turned out. I might have to work from home for a while..


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I've just been collecting affordable (meaning the designer ones are vintage, a few non designer second hand for very cheap, and the new ones are just bargain) scarves because I have no oversized squares or rectangles that you can even fashion into tops and dresses with a belt or creative tying so I'm planning to refresh my wardrobe with the versatile thin/lightweight, humongous scarf! In all natural fibers of course, mostly wool/silk, but some cotton, some bamboo, and some cashmere in there:
> 
> View attachment 4044972
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to start doing it.
> 
> I have two curtain size (2m by 125cm I think) pieces of gorgeous gorgeous striped woven cotton that I found at the thrift store that are way too thick and heavy weight to use for this purpose but I do think when I dust off my sewing room and replace a broken serger needle, I'll be able to make a pair of wide leg trousers, a twirly skirt, and/ or a sundress. Can't wait to cut that fabric up!!!
> 
> So is anyone opening up a whole new wardrobe chapter, besides bake and her dresses and me and my scarves?


This is a great idea! By using scarves, there's really no need to go out and buy spring/summery clothing! I'm not one for experimenting with my wardrobe but I'd love to live vicariously through you!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> Okay. Confession time.
> 
> I’ve decided to transition to dresses but I am choosing inexpensive brands that help me fit in at work better.
> 
> I’ve purchased 2 additional dresses which will be good in the warmer months. So 3 dresses total have come in, 3 skirts total will have to leave.
> 
> I am keeping the tees, since I travel in trousers and tees are necessary for that.
> 
> I’ve blown the 5 items only in 2018, but I don’t feel so bad because the dresses weren’t impulsive, I was very picky about them. I also did 1 in 1 out, so no guilt there.
> 
> I don’t mind that they’re inexpensive brands because I have learned I get bored if I wear the same things constantly. Even mixing and matching didn’t work enough to keep me from looking for more things.
> 
> I’m guessing I’d have to replace the dresses yearly from frequent wear, which would allow me to freshen up the options.
> 
> My staples will stay of course, my jackets, blazers, jeans, trousers, tees. It’s more my work items that will change yearly since I’ll be wearing them the most.
> 
> Not sure if that makes any sense, or it’s some skewed plan I have so I can buy things half yearly lol.


Can't wait to see the new looks! I look forward to be inspired by your dresses!

Just to throw this out there: You can also pair the dresses with your existing wardrobe to get more variety by wearing the dress and a sweater on top to use it as a "skirt". If the dress is short enough, you can wear a skirt on top and turn it into a "top".


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 4, jeans a top and a button up tunic thingy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

First scarf came, a ysl cotton 135cm square


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

hi guys, new here! Loving the thread, but very overwhelming to read everything!
I've decided to shop more second-hand clothes, for example with vintage Levi's, coats and trendy pieces that might go out of fashion soon. I also no longer buy cheap t-shirts, and I don't hang sweaters because they loose their shape. I embrace the clothes that I have and buy jewelry to accessorize the look, normally hand-made from etsy. 

A little random I know, but that's where I'm at! I'd love a knee-lengh dress for summer, but all the "pin-up" clothing websites have tacky patterns... any suggestions?


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> hi guys, new here! Loving the thread, but very overwhelming to read everything!
> I've decided to shop more second-hand clothes, for example with vintage Levi's, coats and trendy pieces that might go out of fashion soon. I also no longer buy cheap t-shirts, and I don't hang sweaters because they loose their shape. I embrace the clothes that I have and buy jewelry to accessorize the look, normally hand-made from etsy.
> 
> A little random I know, but that's where I'm at! I'd love a knee-lengh dress for summer, but all the "pin-up" clothing websites have tacky patterns... any suggestions?



I’m really into the gal meets glam line of dresses at Nordstrom. Summer is the best time for knee length dresses, I’m sure all the retailers will have them out soon. Was there a specific silhouette you were looking for?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> First scarf came, a ysl cotton 135cm square
> 
> View attachment 4046317
> View attachment 4046318
> View attachment 4046319
> View attachment 4046320


Huge scarf! It looks great on you! I’m not sure if I’d pair it with the black pants you’re wearing in the picture, though, but that might have been just for trying out.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> hi guys, new here! Loving the thread, but very overwhelming to read everything!
> I've decided to shop more second-hand clothes, for example with vintage Levi's, coats and trendy pieces that might go out of fashion soon. I also no longer buy cheap t-shirts, and I don't hang sweaters because they loose their shape. I embrace the clothes that I have and buy jewelry to accessorize the look, normally hand-made from etsy.
> 
> A little random I know, but that's where I'm at! I'd love a knee-lengh dress for summer, but all the "pin-up" clothing websites have tacky patterns... any suggestions?


Welcome susanagonzc! No need to read everything, we basically repeat ourselves every season.  It’s always about trying to shop smart, asking each other for opinions and reflecting a bit more about what we really need and what we just want.  We do have some experts on resale and second hand, so you’ll get a lot of great advice. 
I don’t know if you find Claudia Sträter in the US. I just bought this one. 




Max Mara normally also makes the loveliest dresses, but this season I haven’t found any I like.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Huge scarf! It looks great on you! I’m not sure if I’d pair it with the black pants you’re wearing in the picture, though, but that might have been just for trying out.



I’m actually wearing dark jeans.  But yeah it was just to try on.  I was too chilly to take off the jeans.  I think I would wear it as a dress on top of a tube dress! Or on top of my bathing suit!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> First scarf came, a ysl cotton 135cm square
> 
> View attachment 4046317
> View attachment 4046318
> View attachment 4046319
> View attachment 4046320



I used to wear scarves as pareos in my late 20’s early 30’s for beach life style 
I still love as a swimsuit cover up right now . Beautiful colors @hopeless baggirl


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Welcome susanagonzc! No need to read everything, we basically repeat ourselves every season.  It’s always about trying to shop smart, asking each other for opinions and reflecting a bit more about what we really need and what we just want.  We do have some experts on resale and second hand, so you’ll get a lot of great advice.
> I don’t know if you find Claudia Sträter in the US. I just bought this one.
> 
> View attachment 4046509
> 
> 
> Max Mara normally also makes the loveliest dresses, but this season I haven’t found any I like.



I love the dress@Marilyn


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks @girleuro



	

		
			
		

		
	
 day 5


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Second scarf came! Liberty of London wool


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4047633
> View attachment 4047634
> 
> Second scarf came! Liberty of London wool


Love the colors! Goes so well with your skin and hair. And you’re quite the expert tying the fabric!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4047633
> View attachment 4047634
> 
> Second scarf came! Liberty of London wool



Beautiful colors!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Beautiful colors!





Marylin said:


> Love the colors! Goes so well with your skin and hair. And you’re quite the expert tying the fabric!



Thank you guys!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Hairdresser appointment is Wednesday. I’ll let you know how it turned out. I might have to work from home for a while..



@Marilyn I hope your hair do turn out fabulous [emoji120] 
Yes ? Pics please


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 6


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4048547
> 
> Day 6



I love your pants!!!! They make me feel so happy just looking at them! [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I love your pants!!!! They make me feel so happy just looking at them! [emoji7]



Thank you! Just got them from the second hand store, stretchy comfy 7 for all mankind.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> @Marilyn I hope your hair do turn out fabulous [emoji120]
> Yes ? Pics please


Still needs some getting used to. My boys hate it. (Must be a male genetic thing.). Hubby hasn’t seen it yet. Got my hair straightened while I was at it, we’ll see how it looks after the first wash.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Still needs some getting used to. My boys hate it. (Must be a male genetic thing.). Hubby hasn’t seen it yet. Got my hair straightened while I was at it, we’ll see how it looks after the first wash.
> 
> View attachment 4048640



I love it, Marylin! [emoji7] You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So pretty!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Still needs some getting used to. My boys hate it. (Must be a male genetic thing.). Hubby hasn’t seen it yet. Got my hair straightened while I was at it, we’ll see how it looks after the first wash.
> 
> View attachment 4048640



Beautiful @Marilyn I
Love it [emoji4] why your boys hate it?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

another wool silk scarf came. I love the colors!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I love it, Marylin! [emoji7] You and your hair are beautiful!


Thank you Mimmy, you’re exaggerating of course, but thank you anyway.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> So pretty!


Thanks a lot, I’m glad you like it!



girleuro said:


> Beautiful @Marilyn I
> Love it [emoji4] why your boys hate it?


Girleuro, thank you! The boys say it’s so different, they might have forgotten that’s how I used to look when they were little and of course it’s so straight now, they hardly ever see my hair like this. Creatures of habit, I guess.
People at work were mostly positive. Shocked at first though...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bakeacookie said:


> I’m really into the gal meets glam line of dresses at Nordstrom. Summer is the best time for knee length dresses, I’m sure all the retailers will have them out soon. Was there a specific silhouette you were looking for?


Hi, thanks for your reply! I'm from Spain so nordstrom is not woth it for me because of shipping. I think i'll look on etsy, there are tailors at very reasonable prices!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4048859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another wool silk scarf came. I love the colors!


The colors are lovely, you’re right! Good choice!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Still needs some getting used to. My boys hate it. (Must be a male genetic thing.). Hubby hasn’t seen it yet. Got my hair straightened while I was at it, we’ll see how it looks after the first wash.
> 
> View attachment 4048640


I love it!!! It looks beautiful!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4048859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another wool silk scarf came. I love the colors!


I love your scarves! Such great colors and combinations! You make me want to up my scarf game


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you Mimmy, you’re exaggerating of course, but thank you anyway.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, I’m glad you like it!
> 
> 
> Girleuro, thank you! The boys say it’s so different, they might have forgotten that’s how I used to look when they were little and of course it’s so straight now, they hardly ever see my hair like this. Creatures of habit, I guess.
> People at work were mostly positive. Shocked at first though...



I love that is shocking [emoji12]
Very hip so French  [emoji122][emoji7][emoji257] 
No you don’t need to worry about wearing the outfit that you already wore in your work functions [emoji6][emoji12]
I guess your boys old fashioned and that’s a good feature [emoji6]
And your husband? Did he like it?
I bet it took some years 10 or so
This cut always does [emoji6]
now I am tempted, but just don’t know if I can pull the trigger [emoji848]


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> You’re sweet. I wish you were right. It feels like women who don’t make much of an effort to dress well mind the most when somebody does. I sometimes feel a bit self conscious around coworkers or even some women in my team who radiate this ‘rather smart than pretty’ vibe. I’d like to be both and I want to be taken serious for both!


I feel that the way I dress is to demonstrate self respect. If I don’t respect myself enough to dress neatly and put together, why should you take me seriously/show same respect?


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> Hear hear!!
> 
> I'm surrounded by coworkers who judge my every outfit. I'm a NYC gal who currently lives in Seattle. All my clothes and accessories are nice and I've also inherited a couple of jewelry items from my mom and grandma. I've never been judged by the size of my ring or what I wear until I've moved to Seattle and it's very uncomfortable. I have co workers (mostly female) comment on my outfits especially when I put a little more thought into it and never in a good way. They make such a big deal and ask if I'm going for an interview when all I'm wearing is a blouse, skirt and cardigan. I've been self-conscious of the way I dress but I refuse to dress down and conform to the uniform of ill-fitting tees and black skinny jeans (which they try to pass off as pants). Wearing heels is uncool and spending money on designer is considered "stupid" and a waste of money.
> 
> I feel like it doesn't really matter what I wear or where I shop because I'm "top tier" at my firm. It's just so rude and hurtful the ways women can talk smack about others just because they don't dress the same. Like, what's the point? Maybe it makes them feel better about themselves but who knows. My clothes are not going to stop me from excelling at my job and I'm very conservative with what I wear unlike some others.
> 
> Needless to say, I've learned to not listen and continue to rock at work with my "too expensive" wardrobe. Sometimes, I even wear my Louboutins just to annoy some folks


Agree with you... petty jealousy is so not flattering and immature 
There’s global warming and all that’s going on in the world, they can’t wrap their petty minds around someone “looking great”?!?!


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply! I'm from Spain so nordstrom is not woth it for me because of shipping. I think i'll look on etsy, there are tailors at very reasonable prices!



There’s a tailor who makes super cute full skirted dresses for etsy. If I find her again, I’ll share!


----------



## bakeacookie

I love your haircut @Marylin!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I love your scarves! Such great colors and combinations! You make me want to up my scarf game



Thanks! 
Here's another for day 7


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Another new scarf. This one is actually new and not vintage. It's 100% cashmere spun up in this lightweight transparent woven weave which is unlike all the cashmere wraps and scarves I have (and I have at least ten in super heavy weight for the Arctic where I live!). This one is light as air and I really love the way it feels.

It's a large rectangle which I can wear as a tunic with a Cami under(I don't have one on here, just leggings).


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4049603
> View attachment 4049604
> 
> 
> Another new scarf. This one is actually new and not vintage. It's 100% cashmere spun up in this lightweight transparent woven weave which is unlike all the cashmere wraps and scarves I have (and I have at least ten in super heavy weight for the Arctic where I live!). This one is light as air and I really love the way it feels.
> 
> It's a large rectangle which I can wear as a tunic with a Cami under(I don't have one on here, just leggings).


I love the contrast of the soft colors and lightweight material against the edgy belt - gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I love the contrast of the soft colors and lightweight material against the edgy belt - gorgeous!



Why thank you! I have a skinny one as well but I was feeling frisky.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I love it!!! It looks beautiful!!!


Thank you cathe_kim! 



girleuro said:


> I love that is shocking [emoji12]
> Very hip so French  [emoji122][emoji7][emoji257]
> No you don’t need to worry about wearing the outfit that you already wore in your work functions [emoji6][emoji12]
> I guess your boys old fashioned and that’s a good feature [emoji6]
> And your husband? Did he like it?
> I bet it took some years 10 or so
> This cut always does [emoji6]
> now I am tempted, but just don’t know if I can pull the trigger [emoji848]


Ha, that’s funny, that you think it looks French! A coworker said the same thing,  but I don’t think she meant it as a compliment. Husband hates it just like predicted. Well... fortunately there’s nothing I can do...  
It did take me a while, but since I had bangs before, it wasn’t such a big step.



bakeacookie said:


> I love your haircut @Marylin!


Thank you so much, bake! It means a lot to me that you girls approve!


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> I feel that the way I dress is to demonstrate self respect. If I don’t respect myself enough to dress neatly and put together, why should you take me seriously/show same respect?


Vanana, hi! Exactly! I think I said something very similar a while back. It also doesn’t respect the people we work with it meet, if we don’t make any effort at all. I remember that woman who came In flip flops and a faded beach dress to a birthday party. Funny, now that I think of it, she wasn’t invited the next year...


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks!
> Here's another for day 7
> View attachment 4049602


The colors go so well together. Like always! The top is really pretty and looks very summery!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> The colors go so well together. Like always! The top is really pretty and looks very summery!



Thank you thank you!


----------



## Marylin

This is what I wore today with my new ‘French’ haircut..


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Vanana, hi! Exactly! I think I said something very similar a while back. It also doesn’t respect the people we work with it meet, if we don’t make any effort at all. I remember that woman who came In flip flops and a faded beach dress to a birthday party. Funny, now that I think of it, she wasn’t invited the next year...


OMG! To a corporate event????????? I wonder what she was thinking...


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> This is what I wore today with my new ‘French’ haircut..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050132


Such clean lines!  Where did you get your pants? I'm on the hunt for nice black slim/skinny pants/trousers that I can also wear casually. I've tried Joseph but the material wasn't for me.  I currently have Vince trousers but it's wool mix so it's not as comfortable and stretchy as I would like but great to wear in the office.

And brooch twins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is what I wore today with my new ‘French’ haircut..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050132



Love it @Marilyn it’s classy, beautiful lines colors , little Chanel ,low shoes 
So French [emoji12]
I bet that coworker got green [emoji23]
So elegant and with your French hair cut! Magnifico (well it’s not French word, but I am learning Spanish for now [emoji6]) 
I don’t understand why your DH hates it [emoji848] Is it some kind of men thing against bangs [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Vanana, hi! Exactly! I think I said something very similar a while back. It also doesn’t respect the people we work with it meet, if we don’t make any effort at all. I remember that woman who came In flip flops and a faded beach dress to a birthday party. Funny, now that I think of it, she wasn’t invited the next year...



What no omg [emoji23] I would not step out with that even to the beach [emoji50]
It’s one thing not to care about pricey things, but when the women looks sloppy, it’s just not understandable 
Even if she would put the cheapest LBJ with little accessories, or something like that. It’s just crazy. I will never understand [emoji849][emoji848]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 8

I'm so psyched this liberty of London vintage wool matches my favorite cotton jacket


----------



## Mimmy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4050665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 8
> 
> I'm so psyched this liberty of London vintage wool matches my favorite cotton jacket



I really like Liberty of London prints; great find!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bakeacookie said:


> There’s a tailor who makes super cute full skirted dresses for etsy. If I find her again, I’ll share!



Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi ladies, thanks for making me feel so welcome! I agree with all of you. Right now I don’t plan on buying more clothes, but that doesn’t mean I can’t dress well or look put together. A nice haircut, clear nail polish, clean shoes, simple jewelry and simple clothes... that means self respect as some of you say, and translates to respect for others!!@marilyn @cathe_kim you do you girls, you’re above judgmental cheap people, keep dressing nice if you like it!! Those are the same people who feel that people with designer items shame them, when in my experience is the other wsy round! I don’t own any designer items but I have nice leather bags from artisan shops, and I’ve been to Italy so many times I speak the language... and I’ve been judged, whereas I have never said anything to those people, who have never left their town and go to work in leggings and flipflops!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando PurseForum


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> OMG! To a corporate event????????? I wonder what she was thinking...


It was ‘only’ a birthday party, but nonetheless. The guy who celebrated usually goes out of his way with food and drinks and making everybody feel great, he deserves that people dress up or at least appropriately. 
I do see people at corporate events in jeans and  scuffed shoes and t-shirts though. Nobody should get away with this.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Such clean lines!  Where did you get your pants? I'm on the hunt for nice black slim/skinny pants/trousers that I can also wear casually. I've tried Joseph but the material wasn't for me.  I currently have Vince trousers but it's wool mix so it's not as comfortable and stretchy as I would like but great to wear in the office.
> 
> And brooch twins!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks cathe! Isn’t this the easiest brooch to wear? I love it, it adds instant glam without being over the top.
The pants are Raffaelo Rossi and light weight and stretchy. There’s a tiny almost invisible zipper in the front, so they’re perfect for wearing silky or flowy tops, because they don’t add bulk like jeans or pants with buttons. The top is by Windsor and actually part of a skirt suit, I really only wear to meetings or dress down for work.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> It was ‘only’ a birthday party, but nonetheless. The guy who celebrated usually goes out of his way with food and drinks and making everybody feel great, he deserves that people dress up or at least appropriately.
> I do see people at corporate events in jeans and  scuffed shoes and t-shirts though. Nobody should get away with this.



I work at a language school and the environment is more informal, you can wear jeans and a nice blazer... but teachers come with ripped jeans, bra and underwear showing... and make comments like I prioritize food over bags... or wow so another pair of earrings! When they see me... like I don’t work my ass off for my child??! I can save money for months and invest in real pearl earrings and make a conscious purchase rather than buy three crappy jeans from forever21 a month... or not! Maybe i burn mu money... who cares????


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Love it @Marilyn it’s classy, beautiful lines colors , little Chanel ,low shoes
> So French [emoji12]
> I bet that coworker got green [emoji23]
> So elegant and with your French hair cut! Magnifico (well it’s not French word, but I am learning Spanish for now [emoji6])
> I don’t understand why your DH hates it [emoji848] Is it some kind of men thing against bangs [emoji849][emoji23]


Good luck with your Spanish lessons! I was thinking about going to Mallorca for a week in August...
Thanks for your compliment, my coworker has her own agenda I’m afraid, she mostly needs people to listen to her, so I try to do that when I have time,  but I don’t always. I really want staff and colleagues to be happy and comfortable at work, I love them all,  most of us have worked together for years, even decades. We do know each other so well, so I try to be the best I can. Sometimes it takes a lot of patience, though.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for making me feel so welcome! I agree with all of you. Right now I don’t plan on buying more clothes, but that doesn’t mean I can’t dress well or look put together. A nice haircut, clear nail polish, clean shoes, simple jewelry and simple clothes... that means self respect as some of you say, and translates to respect for others!!@marilyn @cathe_kim you do you girls, you’re above judgmental cheap people, keep dressing nice if you like it!! Those are the same people who feel that people with designer items shame them, when in my experience is the other wsy round! I don’t own any designer items but I have nice leather bags from artisan shops, and I’ve been to Italy so many times I speak the language... and I’ve been judged, whereas I have never said anything to those people, who have never left their town and go to work in leggings and flipflops!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando PurseForum





susanagonzc said:


> I work at a language school and the environment is more informal, you can wear jeans and a nice blazer... but teachers come with ripped jeans, bra and underwear showing... and make comments like I prioritize food over bags... or wow so another pair of earrings! When they see me... like I don’t work my ass off for my child??! I can save money for months and invest in real pearl earrings and make a conscious purchase rather than buy three crappy jeans from forever21 a month... or not! Maybe i burn mu money... who cares????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It’s nice to have you, thanks for joining us! You’re so right, it’s rally nobody’s business what and how we spend our money on. Your post made me think about a certain kind of Southern European women. Especially Italian. (I haven’t been to Spain a lot,  but I’d spent many a vacation in Italy,  I do know Italian women and also speak the language) many of them are always impeccable, beautiful and stylish in a glamourous way. I remember beach vacations in Sardegna, Sicily, Positano, even from my childhood, when you’d recognize the Italien women by lots and lots of jewelry over their bathing suits, elaborate hairdos or bathing hats and beach sandals with heels! They were so different and so much more beautiful than the pale lame and boring Germans like us. Never in a million years I would have thought it was too much, I always admired them. The confidence and the beauty. 

Teachers who come to work the way you describe should be talked to by HR. Language schools are expensive, pupils shouldn’t have to look at bra straps while studying. (I sent a secretary back home to change a few years ago I, because she was wearing hot pants so short, her butt cheeks were showing. She doesn’t work in my department any more. ) 

What is it with food being so important? Why does food have to be preferred over a pretty outfit? The food I eat is not expensive at all, it just needs to be of good quality. The creation happens while preparing it, not by spending $$$. I just don’t get it?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4050665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 8
> 
> I'm so psyched this liberty of London vintage wool matches my favorite cotton jacket


Wonderful colors!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Wonderful colors!



Oh thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

heading out tonight with my red clutch on this red theme!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> It’s nice to have you, thanks for joining us! You’re so right, it’s rally nobody’s business what and how we spend our money on. Your post made me think about a certain kind of Southern European women. Especially Italian. (I haven’t been to Spain a lot,  but I’d spent many a vacation in Italy,  I do know Italian women and also speak the language) many of them are always impeccable, beautiful and stylish in a glamourous way. I remember beach vacations in Sardegna, Sicily, Positano, even from my childhood, when you’d recognize the Italien women by lots and lots of jewelry over their bathing suits, elaborate hairdos or bathing hats and beach sandals with heels! They were so different and so much more beautiful than the pale lame and boring Germans like us. Never in a million years I would have thought it was too much, I always admired them. The confidence and the beauty.
> 
> Teachers who come to work the way you describe should be talked to by HR. Language schools are expensive, pupils shouldn’t have to look at bra straps while studying. (I sent a secretary back home to change a few years ago I, because she was wearing hot pants so short, her butt cheeks were showing. She doesn’t work in my department any more. )
> 
> What is it with food being so important? Why does food have to be preferred over a pretty outfit? The food I eat is not expensive at all, it just needs to be of good quality. The creation happens while preparing it, not by spending $$$. I just don’t get it?



That’s funny, me being from the south I don’t find many spaniard women elegant. That’s because of two main reasons: they normally dye their hair in dark tones and start young, meaning that the hair is going to be damaged when they are 70... and still dyed. They also use a lot of makeup. And in the south of spaim and italy it’s more accentuated than in the north of those countries. I find girls from Florence, Milan or Turin much more elegant than girls from Naples or Sicily. That’s what I like about german women: you rock your white hair and natural face, which I think makes you look younger!
But food is A BIG DEAL here in Spain lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4050751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading out tonight with my red clutch on this red theme!


Perfect together! Have fun!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> That’s funny, me being from the south I don’t find many spaniard women elegant. That’s because of two main reasons: they normally dye their hair in dark tones and start young, meaning that the hair is going to be damaged when they are 70... and still dyed. They also use a lot of makeup. And in the south of spaim and italy it’s more accentuated than in the north of those countries. I find girls from Florence, Milan or Turin much more elegant than girls from Naples or Sicily. That’s what I like about german women: you rock your white hair and natural face, which I think makes you look younger!
> But food is A BIG DEAL here in Spain lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


In the end we all look best if we don’t stray too far from our natural beauty I believe. I’d look weird if I dyed my hair dark and I will never understand why women with dark hair want to be blond. I often have wished for a darker skin color, even though I tan fast, I’m so pale in the winter, people ask if I’m sick.
 There’s nothing wrong about food being important. It should be! And nothing compares to Italian cooking or a great tapas bar! I just don’t like the obsession some people have for food. I spent a lot of time in France, some time in Belgium and I’m so not into having lunch for three hours! What I love though is spending big meals with family and friends almost every day. We don’t do that enough here in Germany.


----------



## MizGemma

Some people can stray from their natural coloring, My cousin has natural dark brown hair and green eyes, but looks great as a medium blonde. She has very fair skin. 

I cannot.. My parents are from E. Europe and I have cool-toned light olive skin. My skin can tan but it fades after a week. Bronzers look bad on me as do nude or brown-based lipsticks.

I tried going medium blonde, which was my natural color up to age 8. I looked washed out.   In color analysis talk, I am a deep winter. 

I go with dark brown hair, wear jewel toned clothing and wear blue-based red, fuschia, and dark pink lipsticks. I have the same coloring as CZJ, though I wished I looked like her in other ways.

Back on topic, I needed spring/summer clothing. I took advantage of the sales online. I was also very happy to find a 20% coupon for theoutnet.com at retailmenot.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4050665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 8
> 
> I'm so psyched this liberty of London vintage wool matches my favorite cotton jacket



That scarf is a nice touch to your outfit [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4050751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading out tonight with my red clutch on this red theme!



Love clutch goes beautifully with all ensemble [emoji4]have fun


----------



## girleuro

MizGemma said:


> Some people can stray from their natural coloring, My cousin has natural dark brown hair and green eyes, but looks great as a medium blonde. She has very fair skin.
> 
> I cannot.. My parents are from E. Europe and I have cool-toned light olive skin. My skin can tan but it fades after a week. Bronzers look bad on me as do nude or brown-based lipsticks.
> 
> I tried going medium blonde, which was my natural color up to age 8. I looked washed out.   In color analysis talk, I am a deep winter.
> 
> I go with dark brown hair, wear jewel toned clothing and wear blue-based red, fuschia, and dark pink lipsticks. I have the same coloring as CZJ, though I wished I looked like her in other ways.
> 
> Back on topic, I needed spring/summer clothing. I took advantage of the sales online. I was also very happy to find a 20% coupon for theoutnet.com at retailmenot.



@MizGemma 
I think if it’s not too big difference,it works but someone who has black hair, I don’t think it’s good to go blond
I was very blond till 16 and then my hair got darker, so of course I had to start died , I couldn’t not to be blonde anymore. And it goes well with my light skin. About bronzers , maybe you haven’t find the right one as yet[emoji6]
You see in chemical world, it’s hard to find right shade, so it’s too dark so it’s too light, but since I found this amazing company, I call them Chanel of organic world. It’s truly amazing. They have 2 bronzers one light one darker, but its so pure it’s just give beautiful sun kissed look. It holds amazing and does not clog the pores. Sometimes if I am too tired I don’t even wash it[emoji56][emoji849] And skin looks amazing doesn’t break out, and looks fresh on the morning, like I just put it on. 
I also love tinted moisturizers from that company. I use the natural one and mix with little bit of bronze one and it creates beautiful sun tanned glow . But very natural look
And their packaging is like Chanel amazing. It’s UK based company. They have stores everywhere in Europe 
In US only in Beverly Hills 
Congrats on your outnet purchases and a deal[emoji122] I used to love that website, before I started buying 99% Chanel [emoji12]
Please post pics of your purchases[emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> In the end we all look best if we don’t stray too far from our natural beauty I believe. I’d look weird if I dyed my hair dark and I will never understand why women with dark hair want to be blond. I often have wished for a darker skin color, even though I tan fast, I’m so pale in the winter, people ask if I’m sick.
> There’s nothing wrong about food being important. It should be! And nothing compares to Italian cooking or a great tapas bar! I just don’t like the obsession some people have for food. I spent a lot of time in France, some time in Belgium and I’m so not into having lunch for three hours! What I love though is spending big meals with family and friends almost every day. We don’t do that enough here in Germany.



So agree with you @Marilyn  I don’t understand either. We born blonde so even when the hair with years became darker, the blonde was the color that we used to. Like I say it’s more than just hair color, that’s who I am . So why in the world, I would want to dye my hair black or red[emoji849] 
Never understood why women do that [emoji849][emoji848]
Food I like, it’s simple and healthy. I like you @Marilyn , not obsessing about the food. Don’t understand all these super chefs restaurants , paying [emoji383] [emoji383] [emoji383] Not me 
I always say less I spend on food, the thinner I will be and More left for Chanel [emoji12]
Love family gatherings . Missed that as well. [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> That’s funny, me being from the south I don’t find many spaniard women elegant. That’s because of two main reasons: they normally dye their hair in dark tones and start young, meaning that the hair is going to be damaged when they are 70... and still dyed. They also use a lot of makeup. And in the south of spaim and italy it’s more accentuated than in the north of those countries. I find girls from Florence, Milan or Turin much more elegant than girls from Naples or Sicily. That’s what I like about german women: you rock your white hair and natural face, which I think makes you look younger!
> But food is A BIG DEAL here in Spain lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I disagree about make up. It depends how you do it. Not every woman blessed with bright features. Eyelashes, dark eyebrows, etc.., so if it’s needed , then should be. But also it is an art how you put make up. To me all make up should do is supplement something what it’s missing, to enhance natural beauty without being overly obvious [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

We had very beautiful weather today. It wasn’t too hot. This was my outfit for today. I bought this Chanel pastel pink top recently to wear with my off white Chanel skirt. But not so sure if it goes well. [emoji848] 
Love the quality. It’s so thin and it’s cashmere [emoji12] So soft. And I love the length. It’s just right length to wear with jeans as well. 
So I have been on very strict but healthy eating for the last 2 weeks. And already happy with results. These jeans, never fitted as great. Chanel jeans are very funny for women with curves [emoji849]They so straight and tight. But now they fit great[emoji126] [emoji41]
But I am not done yet. [emoji6]Since it’s healthy ,my own created plan, I can go as long as I feel like [emoji12]
My target areas are hips and thighs [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Here I put the Look with the skirt I mentioned . It’s not as pink as it looks in this picture, because it’s very thin, so it’s more pastel pink . So what do you think ladies. This skirt such a headache. I wish I could find the matching top, that it was as set and be happy. That would be the one I really wanted, but it haven’t found me yet[emoji20]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 9


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> We had very beautiful weather today. It wasn’t too hot. This was my outfit for today. I bought this Chanel pastel pink top recently to wear with my off white Chanel skirt. But not so sure if it goes well. [emoji848]
> Love the quality. It’s so thin and it’s cashmere [emoji12] So soft. And I love the length. It’s just right length to wear with jeans as well.
> So I have been on very strict but healthy eating for the last 2 weeks. And already happy with results. These jeans, never fitted as great. Chanel jeans are very funny for women with curves [emoji849]They so straight and tight. But now they fit great[emoji126] [emoji41]
> But I am not done yet. [emoji6]Since it’s healthy ,my own created plan, I can go as long as I feel like [emoji12]
> My target areas are hips and thighs [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051577
> View attachment 4051578


You look fantastic! You always do, your efforts do pay off, congrats! 
The sweater is very pretty. It looks great on you.  Sometimes it’s not so much  the color that makes an outfit but the shape. I think the fitted sweater works well with the more bulky skirt, especially with the right accessories. Have you tried it all on? Could you show us a mod shot?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4051711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 9


 Very nice, again, the colors work so well!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Speaking of weight loss, I bought a whole collection of 4-way stretch designer jeans in 2015 when I was waiting for the birth of my 4th child and 50lb heavier than normal. I was able to squeeze into them postpartum, they're all about a size 6, but because of the stretch they worked but nowadays I am a small 4, but the jeans still work. They don't bag or anything. AND when I go to the bathroom I can pull them up and down without even opening the button. So they are handy pull on pants.


----------



## papertiger

MizGemma said:


> Some people can stray from their natural coloring, My cousin has natural dark brown hair and green eyes, but looks great as a medium blonde. She has very fair skin.
> 
> I cannot.. My parents are from E. Europe and I have cool-toned light olive skin. My skin can tan but it fades after a week. Bronzers look bad on me as do nude or brown-based lipsticks.
> 
> I tried going medium blonde, which was my natural color up to age 8. I looked washed out.   In color analysis talk, I am a deep winter.
> 
> I go with dark brown hair, wear jewel toned clothing and wear blue-based red, fuschia, and dark pink lipsticks. I have the same coloring as CZJ, though I wished I looked like her in other ways.
> 
> Back on topic, I needed spring/summer clothing. I took advantage of the sales online. I was also very happy to find a 20% coupon for theoutnet.com at retailmenot.



I must say, your natural colouring colouring sounds beautiful, like the fairytale character Snowhite.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4051711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 9



Love the colors[emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look fantastic! You always do, your efforts do pay off, congrats!
> The sweater is very pretty. It looks great on you.  Sometimes it’s not so much  the color that makes an outfit but the shape. I think the fitted sweater works well with the more bulky skirt, especially with the right accessories. Have you tried it all on? Could you show us a mod shot?



Aww Thank you so much @Marilyn [emoji257][emoji56] You are so sweet [emoji120]
I haven’t tried all together yet. [emoji849] 
I am so pale , white skirt would be not looking good on white legs [emoji23][emoji16] 
I might need to put some very thin nude stockings [emoji848] or better get some sun[emoji849] or get some spray tan[emoji848] I do get sometimes organic one, and it looks great, but it always stains clothes [emoji20] It should not, but it does . Or they lying about not staining or I don’t do something right [emoji849] And Just a waste of money [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Speaking of weight loss, I bought a whole collection of 4-way stretch designer jeans in 2015 when I was waiting for the birth of my 4th child and 50lb heavier than normal. I was able to squeeze into them postpartum, they're all about a size 6, but because of the stretch they worked but nowadays I am a small 4, but the jeans still work. They don't bag or anything. AND when I go to the bathroom I can pull them up and down without even opening the button. So they are handy pull on pants.



Congrats on your children and that you are able to keep such slim [emoji257] 
And yes comfortable jeans are so great. 
I might going need to get of my obsession with Chanel, and get some other jeans. It’s a shame that they don’t make jeans comfortable for hourglass women. Their cuts ,especially through hips and even legs so tight. And they don’t do too much stretch as well or maybe I haven’t had one which stretches well[emoji849]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Congrats on your children and that you are able to keep such slim [emoji257]
> And yes comfortable jeans are so great.
> I might going need to get of my obsession with Chanel, and get some other jeans. It’s a shame that they don’t make jeans comfortable for hourglass women. Their cuts ,especially through hips and even legs so tight. And they don’t do too much stretch as well or maybe I haven’t had one which stretches well[emoji849]



Oh thank you! 

If you try other brands here are my 4-way stretch suggestions:
James jeans twiggy dancer
AG the Prima mid rise cigarette 
DL1961 Florence instasculpt
Diesel skinzee
And I love my me&i everyday favorite black pants, best pants ever for stretch and comfortable but looking sharp.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you!
> 
> If you try other brands here are my 4-way stretch suggestions:
> James jeans twiggy dancer
> AG the Prima mid rise cigarette
> DL1961 Florence instasculpt
> Diesel skinzee
> And I love my me&i everyday favorite black pants, best pants ever for stretch and comfortable but looking sharp.



Thank you @HopelessBagGirl [emoji257]
I have to check it out. Not sure if these would be a great fit for me, because we have different type of figures [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

I just purchased this hair accessory [emoji126] and it was a great deal [emoji12] It’s from Chanel 2017/18 collection. So happy. Love my hair accessories and this collection has too many adorable accessories [emoji7] Hopefully I will be able to get some more of those and omg this gown , I do need it so hoping that I will be able to get those beauties before it’s all sold out [emoji30] 
I definitely need to include Greece in my European trip plan. So waiting, praying... and it’s so long waited [emoji120][emoji56] I feel it’s soon...


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I just purchased this hair accessory [emoji126] and it was a great deal [emoji12] It’s from Chanel 2017/18 collection. So happy. Love my hair accessories and this collection has too many adorable accessories [emoji7] Hopefully I will be able to get some more of those and omg this gown , I do need it so hoping that I will be able to get those beauties before it’s all sold out [emoji30]
> I definitely need to include Greece in my European trip plan. So waiting, praying... and it’s so long waited [emoji120][emoji56] I feel it’s soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052570
> View attachment 4052571



I love it! And if anyone’s going to make that look glam, it’s you!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I love it! And if anyone’s going to make that look glam, it’s you!



Aww [emoji56] thank you so much  @bakeacookie [emoji257] You so sweet [emoji56]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 10


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4052631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 10


Love this outfit! So biker chic!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 11
Angel sweater style scarf tie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 12 with a dirty mirror


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I just purchased this hair accessory [emoji126] and it was a great deal [emoji12] It’s from Chanel 2017/18 collection. So happy. Love my hair accessories and this collection has too many adorable accessories [emoji7] Hopefully I will be able to get some more of those and omg this gown , I do need it so hoping that I will be able to get those beauties before it’s all sold out [emoji30]
> I definitely need to include Greece in my European trip plan. So waiting, praying... and it’s so long waited [emoji120][emoji56] I feel it’s soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052570
> View attachment 4052571


I agree with bake, if anyone can rock it, it’s you! This gown is beautiful, you’d look fantastic in it!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4052631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 10





HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4053668
> View attachment 4053670
> 
> Day 11
> Angel sweater style scarf tie



Cute skirt and super scarf! I know that pattern of the skirt, help me, I can’t remember...


----------



## cathe_kim

So, this topic came up at a family discussion.

I have a sister who is currently in 8th grade and she's like any other girl at that age. She wants to wear fast fashion, weird colors, a variety of styles, too tight/short clothing, etc. and my mom and I are trying to talk some sense into her but she is all for it. Her favorite store to shop at is Forever 21.

I feel like we should give her the freedom to wear what she wants but then again I don't want her to unknowingly objectify herself and become obsessed with appearances. Also, we want her to shop in her own wardrobe but the brands that girls are wearing right now are so cheap and we feel like she should experiment and find her style.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> So, this topic came up at a family discussion.
> 
> I have a sister who is currently in 8th grade and she's like any other girl at that age. She wants to wear fast fashion, weird colors, a variety of styles, too tight/short clothing, etc. and my mom and I are trying to talk some sense into her but she is all for it. Her favorite store to shop at is Forever 21.
> 
> I feel like we should give her the freedom to wear what she wants but then again I don't want her to unknowingly objectify herself and become obsessed with appearances. Also, we want her to shop in her own wardrobe but the brands that girls are wearing right now are so cheap and we feel like she should experiment and find her style.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



It’s definitely hard age and if you don’t allow her to wear what she wants,she might rebel . I would try as a bigger sister, talk to her and try to in steal in her wanting individuality.Explain also to her that every woman should have individual style. Tell her that she should be a leader not follower. Explain that real  boys/men like women who thinks for themselves. Explain as well that she can look young and hip with better quality clothes. Explain that the world looks at the woman and takes her for who she is by the clothes she wears and company she keeps. And that the clothes can send a wrong message, and bring a wrong attention. 
Take her to a book store and look with her through all fashion magazines and help her to create individual young and hip style, that would be appropriate for her age. Now a days so many designers, including Chanel, caters to a very young woman, so try to inspire her. (And it doesn’t have to be her clothes very expensive , but looking at high fashion, she will create her own style. And you need to help her with that. You are young, and dress well. She will listen to you more than to your mother. Just try to be patient with her. That would be my advice. [emoji6][emoji120] Good luck @cathe_kim


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I agree with bake, if anyone can rock it, it’s you! This gown is beautiful, you’d look fantastic in it!



Thank you @Marilyn [emoji257]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

cathe_kim said:


> So, this topic came up at a family discussion.
> 
> I have a sister who is currently in 8th grade and she's like any other girl at that age. She wants to wear fast fashion, weird colors, a variety of styles, too tight/short clothing, etc. and my mom and I are trying to talk some sense into her but she is all for it. Her favorite store to shop at is Forever 21.
> 
> I feel like we should give her the freedom to wear what she wants but then again I don't want her to unknowingly objectify herself and become obsessed with appearances. Also, we want her to shop in her own wardrobe but the brands that girls are wearing right now are so cheap and we feel like she should experiment and find her style.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I think that the process you are describing of finding her own style has to happen, you can’t just do it for her. I’d set limits at provocative/revealing clothes... in order to find her own style, she has to look! She has to see for herself the quality of clothes, what flatters her, what fabrics are good... take lots of pics to embarrass her later on lol and perhaps lecture her on the dangers of fast fashion for the environment


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> It’s definitely hard age and if you don’t allow her to wear what she wants,she might rebel . I would try as a bigger sister, talk to her and try to in steal in her wanting individuality.Explain also to her that every woman should have individual style. Tell her that she should be a leader not follower. Explain that real  boys/men like women who thinks for themselves. Explain as well that she can look young and hip with better quality clothes. Explain that the world looks at the woman and takes her for who she is by the clothes she wears and company she keeps. And that the clothes can send a wrong message, and bring a wrong attention.
> Take her to a book store and look with her through all fashion magazines and help her to create individual young and hip style, that would be appropriate for her age. Now a days so many designers, including Chanel, caters to a very young woman, so try to inspire her. (And it doesn’t have to be her clothes very expensive , but looking at high fashion, she will create her own style. And you need to help her with that. You are young, and dress well. She will listen to you more than to your mother. Just try to be patient with her. That would be my advice. [emoji6][emoji120] Good luck @cathe_kim



Thanks! I'll focus more on individuality instead of stopping her from wearing what she wants. I definitely do not want her to rebel - she's already has such a strong personality that if she goes on a tangent, it'll be a while before she comes back. I just have so much knowledge/information that I want her to understand because I was one of those girls and wished someone could guide me. I look back at my teenage years and wish that I had confidence and air that set me apart from all the other girls who wore Abercrombie. She raids my closet from time to time so I'm hoping that she'll figure it out sooner rather than later. 



susanagonzc said:


> I think that the process you are describing of finding her own style has to happen, you can’t just do it for her. I’d set limits at provocative/revealing clothes... in order to find her own style, she has to look! She has to see for herself the quality of clothes, what flatters her, what fabrics are good... take lots of pics to embarrass her later on lol and perhaps lecture her on the dangers of fast fashion for the environment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks!! I'll definitely be taking a lot of pictures of her!!! I cringe when I look at photos during my high school year and glad I have quickly phased out. It's the reason why I've gotten rid of facebook. LOL!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Cute skirt and super scarf! I know that pattern of the skirt, help me, I can’t remember...



Ann Taylor!


----------



## lilflobowl

Hope you girls don’t mind me joining this thread! I hate admitting this but I’ve got a massive shopping problem which is starting to affect my house purchasing plans. Hoping to gain strength & discipline from all of you!


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks! I'll focus more on individuality instead of stopping her from wearing what she wants. I definitely do not want her to rebel - she's already has such a strong personality that if she goes on a tangent, it'll be a while before she comes back. I just have so much knowledge/information that I want her to understand because I was one of those girls and wished someone could guide me. I look back at my teenage years and wish that I had confidence and air that set me apart from all the other girls who wore Abercrombie. She raids my closet from time to time so I'm hoping that she'll figure it out sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I'll definitely be taking a lot of pictures of her!!! I cringe when I look at photos during my high school year and glad I have quickly phased out. It's the reason why I've gotten rid of facebook. LOL!


Your sister is lucky to have you! She needs to make her own mistakes, but you can definitely prevent major catastrophes. My boys are in 10th and 7th grade and the girls in their classes are mostly wearing the teenage uniform that goes for every girl everywhere: Jeans, sneakers, plaid shirts and huge scarves. Maybe it’s different in Germany, but I don’t see that kind of too short, too tight and too revealing way of clothing I’m complaing about at my niece’s. She’s 16 and a total embarrassment. Her mother doesn’t seem to care, I do and when I go shopping with her I try to make her look cute,  but decent. She bought a homecoming dress that I paid for and took a pic for me. It was short,  but ok. When she actually wore it to the event, she had pulled it up so high, her butt checks we’re showing! I was so angry, she didn’t get anything  for her birthday or Christmas. (She didn’t realize my son was at the ball too, so she didn’t think I’d find out) 
It’s one thing to dress in a way that makes you cringe about your high school pictures, but making yourself look easy is a whole different story. Yes, women should be able to wear whatever they want, but as long as we can’t we shouldn’t knowingly dress like youknowwhat. 
I did try to tell my niece exactly this, but she’s too far away for me to be a good role model and her mother doesn’t take action. (I sent her a whole suitcase of cute dresses and tops though and even though she hasn’t said a word about it, I hear she wears everything a lot. At least...)


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Your sister is lucky to have you! She needs to make her own mistakes, but you can definitely prevent major catastrophes. My boys are in 10th and 7th grade and the girls in their classes are mostly wearing the teenage uniform that goes for every girl everywhere: Jeans, sneakers, plaid shirts and huge scarves. Maybe it’s different in Germany, but I don’t see that kind of too short, too tight and too revealing way of clothing I’m complaing about at my niece’s. She’s 16 and a total embarrassment. Her mother doesn’t seem to care, I do and when I go shopping with her I try to make her look cute,  but decent. She bought a homecoming dress that I paid for and took a pic for me. It was short,  but ok. When she actually wore it to the event, she had pulled it up so high, her butt checks we’re showing! I was so angry, she didn’t get anything  for her birthday or Christmas. (She didn’t realize my son was at the ball too, so she didn’t think I’d find out)
> It’s one thing to dress in a way that makes you cringe about your high school pictures, but making yourself look easy is a whole different story. Yes, women should be able to wear whatever they want, but as long as we can’t we shouldn’t knowingly dress like youknowwhat.
> I did try to tell my niece exactly this, but she’s too far away for me to be a good role model and her mother doesn’t take action. (I sent her a whole suitcase of cute dresses and tops though and even though she hasn’t said a word about it, I hear she wears everything a lot. At least...)



Oh no she didn’t [emoji35] @ Marilyn I remember how hard you tried to influence your nephew regarding healthy food and your niece towards decent clothes 
She tricked you [emoji23] I can’t believe that she pulled already very short dress even higher. [emoji50] She is definitely trying to get some wrong attention. Mother should explain to her that in reality no man respects women who dresses inappropriate. She definitely sending wrong message 
It’s sad that her mother doesn’t get involved. The girl at that age needs constant guidance, and you are far away from her


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh no she didn’t [emoji35] @ Marilyn I remember how hard you tried to influence your nephew regarding healthy food and your niece towards decent clothes
> She trick you [emoji23] I can’t believe that she pulled already very short dress even higher. It’s sad that her mother doesn’t get involved. The girl at that age needs constant guidance, and you are far away from her


Everything I tried backfired. The kids hate me. The little one for making him eat healthily, the girl for not getting anything for Christmas. I can only wait for them to grow up and realize I meant well, but I think these relationships will never flourish unless their mother comes around. My nephew adores my sons though, so there’s still hope there. I wish I didn’t care.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lilflobowl said:


> Hope you girls don’t mind me joining this thread! I hate admitting this but I’ve got a massive shopping problem which is starting to affect my house purchasing plans. Hoping to gain strength & discipline from all of you!



Welcome!!


----------



## Marylin

lilflobowl said:


> Hope you girls don’t mind me joining this thread! I hate admitting this but I’ve got a massive shopping problem which is starting to affect my house purchasing plans. Hoping to gain strength & discipline from all of you!


Lilflobowl, you’re very welcome to join us! I hope we can be of help. Although we do try to shop smart and reflect on our purchases and try to use more what we already have, we might not qualify as a self-help group in a psychological way. Shopping can be an addiction just like gambling which needs to be treated by professionals. We certainly do keep ourselves and to some extent each other in check, I believe.  I for sure can say that this thread has helped me maintain a better  wardrobe and stay within a budget.
That’s actually the first step I’d recommend. Figure out how much you spend on clothes each month and how much you would want to spend. And don’t set your goals too high in the beginning. If you manage to spend less over time than you did before, it’s already success!


----------



## Marylin

I posted the “French look” a few pages back, but I forgot to post the actual mod shot. It’s not as exciting as it looks on blank paper, but I thought I’d share. (Hair back to normal not straightened)


----------



## essiedub

Marylin said:


> I wore the yellow skirt yesterday and the other one today.
> View attachment 4041886
> View attachment 4041887



You are so right *marylin*! So much cuter on! You look great. Love it with the sneakers and Jean jacket.
Wait! Are you enabling us?!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Everything I tried backfired. The kids hate me. The little one for making him eat healthily, the girl for not getting anything for Christmas. I can only wait for them to grow up and realize I meant well, but I think these relationships will never flourish unless their mother comes around. My nephew adores my sons though, so there’s still hope there. I wish I didn’t care.



Sorry to hear it backfired. I hope they’ll come around and see that their aunt was trying her best to give them some guidance. 

But honestly, if you’re not getting any support from their mother, you’re not going to get through until the children can think on their own. Just do what you can until they broaden their perspectives. 

Your boys are lucky to have a caring mother. 

I’ve stopped giving gifts to my younger cousins. I’ve gotten frowns and scowls over giving them what they wanted, albeit a bit later since I would wait till birthday or Christmas. I didn’t give it to them when they asked, so it’s not good enough a month or so later. 

Well then, if one cannot be respectful and appreciative, gifts stop. A bit relieving that I don’t have to think about Christmas gifts now [emoji848]


----------



## bakeacookie

lilflobowl said:


> Hope you girls don’t mind me joining this thread! I hate admitting this but I’ve got a massive shopping problem which is starting to affect my house purchasing plans. Hoping to gain strength & discipline from all of you!



Welcome! 

Do you have any goals you’d like to accomplish?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> I posted the “French look” a few pages back, but I forgot to post the actual mod shot. It’s not as exciting as it looks on blank paper, but I thought I’d share. (Hair back to normal not straightened)
> View attachment 4055865
> View attachment 4055866



You look AMAZING!!! And I wouldn’t worry too much about those kids... time will put everything and everyone in their place!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

In the spirits of using what we have, my mom got me this fun strap and I never used it... until I got bored with my yellow tote (got in in florence, italian leather, I love it but I’ve been using it tons). I would have run to zara and bought a new trendy, bad quality bag, and instead I used the strap and got a new looking bag! And the 40 euros I would have spent go to my kid’s savings! (Not much but every penny counts). 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I just realized that the hardware on both things match!! Oh, and I’ve noticed a bit of color transfer (like I’ve said, this tote has been through A LOT) how do you remove that? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marylin

essiedub said:


> You are so right *marylin*! So much cuter on! You look great. Love it with the sneakers and Jean jacket.
> Wait! Are you enabling us?!


Does a jean jacket really need enabling? 
But I wouldn’t do such thing, after all, we’re all trying to be disciplined, right? 
Thank you for your compliment though, that’s very kind of you.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Sorry to hear it backfired. I hope they’ll come around and see that their aunt was trying her best to give them some guidance.
> 
> But honestly, if you’re not getting any support from their mother, you’re not going to get through until the children can think on their own. Just do what you can until they broaden their perspectives.
> 
> Your boys are lucky to have a caring mother.
> 
> I’ve stopped giving gifts to my younger cousins. I’ve gotten frowns and scowls over giving them what they wanted, albeit a bit later since I would wait till birthday or Christmas. I didn’t give it to them when they asked, so it’s not good enough a month or so later.
> 
> Well then, if one cannot be respectful and appreciative, gifts stop. A bit relieving that I don’t have to think about Christmas gifts now [emoji848]


Thank you bake, even my kids get upset about their cousins. I kept saying to myself, that I give them gifts, because that’s what an aunt does, the little one even is my godson, so of course he’s waiting for toys! I do blame their mother for not teaching them to say please and thank you, and a 16 year old definitely is old enough to realize herself she should at least talk to me on the phone  when I ring her up on her birthdays. But a 6 year old still does, what you tell him to do, and if that doesn’t include politeness, he won’t be able to just develop a friendly personality by himself. 
Seems like you have a similar problem and your decision seems wise. Why spend money on them when you can spend it for a better purpose? (My niece and nephew both got a stock Depot when they were born, which I still put money in. They don't know how much those are worth now, and I’m not going to tell them. And I haven’t decided, whether they’ll get them on their 18th birthdays..)


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4055931
> 
> In the spirits of using what we have, my mom got me this fun strap and I never used it... until I got bored with my yellow tote (got in in florence, italian leather, I love it but I’ve been using it tons). I would have run to zara and bought a new trendy, bad quality bag, and instead I used the strap and got a new looking bag! And the 40 euros I would have spent go to my kid’s savings! (Not much but every penny counts).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love it! Perfect combination! ( goes well with the furniture even )  Mothers always know best, right? What company is the bag from, mandarina duck? Coccinelle? Furla? Have you tried using a baby wipe to get rid of the stains?

Not to enable you any further, but you could change the look of the bag even more by adding a charm. We do have experts on charms in this thread....


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Your sister is lucky to have you! She needs to make her own mistakes, but you can definitely prevent major catastrophes. My boys are in 10th and 7th grade and the girls in their classes are mostly wearing the teenage uniform that goes for every girl everywhere: Jeans, sneakers, plaid shirts and huge scarves. Maybe it’s different in Germany, but I don’t see that kind of too short, too tight and too revealing way of clothing I’m complaing about at my niece’s. She’s 16 and a total embarrassment. Her mother doesn’t seem to care, I do and when I go shopping with her I try to make her look cute,  but decent. She bought a homecoming dress that I paid for and took a pic for me. It was short,  but ok. When she actually wore it to the event, she had pulled it up so high, her butt checks we’re showing! I was so angry, she didn’t get anything  for her birthday or Christmas. (She didn’t realize my son was at the ball too, so she didn’t think I’d find out)
> It’s one thing to dress in a way that makes you cringe about your high school pictures, but making yourself look easy is a whole different story. Yes, women should be able to wear whatever they want, but as long as we can’t we shouldn’t knowingly dress like youknowwhat.
> I did try to tell my niece exactly this, but she’s too far away for me to be a good role model and her mother doesn’t take action. (I sent her a whole suitcase of cute dresses and tops though and even though she hasn’t said a word about it, I hear she wears everything a lot. At least...)



Thanks!

We try so hard to guide them and I hope one day they'll understand that we meant good. It's a very painful process but as long as she's not putting herself out there I think I'll just watch and slightly steer her.

I wish the girls in the States dress in the teenage uniform in Germany. That actually sounds like something I'd wear on a very casual weekend!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> Sorry to hear it backfired. I hope they’ll come around and see that their aunt was trying her best to give them some guidance.
> 
> But honestly, if you’re not getting any support from their mother, you’re not going to get through until the children can think on their own. Just do what you can until they broaden their perspectives.
> 
> Your boys are lucky to have a caring mother.
> 
> I’ve stopped giving gifts to my younger cousins. I’ve gotten frowns and scowls over giving them what they wanted, albeit a bit later since I would wait till birthday or Christmas. I didn’t give it to them when they asked, so it’s not good enough a month or so later.
> 
> Well then, if one cannot be respectful and appreciative, gifts stop. A bit relieving that I don’t have to think about Christmas gifts now [emoji848]


I agree that your boys are lucky to have you @Marylin!

I stopped giving gifts as well but not to my younger cousins but to my grandma, aunts and uncle. I don't know what it is but they think that I need to give them expensive gifts because I owe them. And we're not talking about small gifts, they want luxury items. I got sick of the complaints so I stopped all together.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I posted the “French look” a few pages back, but I forgot to post the actual mod shot. It’s not as exciting as it looks on blank paper, but I thought I’d share. (Hair back to normal not straightened)
> View attachment 4055865
> View attachment 4055866


Gorgeous!!!!!!!! What are you talking about - I think the brooch makes it exciting and so simple chic!


----------



## cathe_kim

lilflobowl said:


> Hope you girls don’t mind me joining this thread! I hate admitting this but I’ve got a massive shopping problem which is starting to affect my house purchasing plans. Hoping to gain strength & discipline from all of you!


Welcome!! We're all here to support each other!


----------



## essiedub

Marylin said:


> Does a jean jacket really need enabling?
> But I wouldn’t do such thing, after all, we’re all trying to be disciplined, right?
> Thank you for your compliment though, that’s very kind of you.




Haha not the jacket!  I mean the Zara skirt..I may need to stop in today...it really is cute. The reverse puffy pleat gives it shape but also keeps it “loose.” I’m always Looking for good mid length skirt/dress. Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you bake, even my kids get upset about their cousins. I kept saying to myself, that I give them gifts, because that’s what an aunt does, the little one even is my godson, so of course he’s waiting for toys! I do blame their mother for not teaching them to say please and thank you, and a 16 year old definitely is old enough to realize herself she should at least talk to me on the phone  when I ring her up on her birthdays. But a 6 year old still does, what you tell him to do, and if that doesn’t include politeness, he won’t be able to just develop a friendly personality by himself.
> Seems like you have a similar problem and your decision seems wise. Why spend money on them when you can spend it for a better purpose? (My niece and nephew both got a stock Depot when they were born, which I still put money in. They don't know how much those are worth now, and I’m not going to tell them. And I haven’t decided, whether they’ll get them on their 18th birthdays..)



I wouldn’t mention it and wait if they come around. Otherwise they may take it and spend it. Or it could mean auntie is loaded and keep asking for more.


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I agree that your boys are lucky to have you @Marylin!
> 
> I stopped giving gifts as well but not to my younger cousins but to my grandma, aunts and uncle. I don't know what it is but they think that I need to give them expensive gifts because I owe them. And we're not talking about small gifts, they want luxury items. I got sick of the complaints so I stopped all together.



Oh I no longer give to the elders either because they were just as unappreciative and criticized everything. Since items I chose weren’t good enough, I would get cakes/pastries they liked, but since it would their gift, suddenly they didn’t like it anymore since it wasn’t expensive enough. 

I’ve had to just cut people off gift wise. It’s not worth spending and then being made to feel terrible over. 

Like how hard is it to just be thankful?! 

My cousins wanted Chanel and LV since that’s what carry. I think I’ve mentioned before they wanted to know if they got my stuff when I died.

Their actions and words made it real easy to downsize and cut off gifts real quick. 

I am looking forward to less spending during the holidays! [emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

Now that I’ve been shopping less and sticking to what I have as much as possible, I think the expectation of expensive gifts have gone down. No one has mentioned it to me much, especially now that I say I’m traveling more not shopping.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I agree that your boys are lucky to have you @Marylin!
> 
> I stopped giving gifts as well but not to my younger cousins but to my grandma, aunts and uncle. I don't know what it is but they think that I need to give them expensive gifts because I owe them. And we're not talking about small gifts, they want luxury items. I got sick of the complaints so I stopped all together.




 Very weird. My tradition is you give gifts to people you live, not because you owe them. And it’s not like the young ones need to pay off the older ones. My mother loves to give gifts, she randomly buys flowers for me, just like that. It’s so cute. My godmother is 81 and still sends me a small parcel for my birthday each year.  They would not want me to spend money on luxe items. They grew up during WWII so they know how to save and hate wasting money or food or clothes for that matter. 




cathe_kim said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!! What are you talking about - I think the brooch makes it exciting and so simple chic!



Thank you. Of course, the brooch is what makes the outfit, you’re right!


----------



## Marylin

essiedub said:


> Haha not the jacket!  I mean the Zara skirt..I may need to stop in today...it really is cute. The reverse puffy pleat gives it shape but also keeps it “loose.” I’m always Looking for good mid length skirt/dress. Thanks


Oh sorry, of course! Well, don’t blame me if you get it! 
It is cute though, hope you find it as lovely as I did. Let us know if you get it!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I no longer give to the elders either because they were just as unappreciative and criticized everything. Since items I chose weren’t good enough, I would get cakes/pastries they liked, but since it would their gift, suddenly they didn’t like it anymore since it wasn’t expensive enough.
> 
> I’ve had to just cut people off gift wise. It’s not worth spending and then being made to feel terrible over.
> 
> Like how hard is it to just be thankful?!
> 
> My cousins wanted Chanel and LV since that’s what carry. I think I’ve mentioned before they wanted to know if they got my stuff when I died.
> 
> Their actions and words made it real easy to downsize and cut off gifts real quick.
> 
> I am looking forward to less spending during the holidays! [emoji23]


It’s just unbelievable! What are they thinking! Spend every penny on yourself, is my advice!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I no longer give to the elders either because they were just as unappreciative and criticized everything. Since items I chose weren’t good enough, I would get cakes/pastries they liked, but since it would their gift, suddenly they didn’t like it anymore since it wasn’t expensive enough.
> 
> I’ve had to just cut people off gift wise. It’s not worth spending and then being made to feel terrible over.
> 
> Like how hard is it to just be thankful?!
> 
> My cousins wanted Chanel and LV since that’s what carry. I think I’ve mentioned before they wanted to know if they got my stuff when I died.
> 
> Their actions and words made it real easy to downsize and cut off gifts real quick.
> 
> I am looking forward to less spending during the holidays! [emoji23]



Your stuff when you die??? I say donate everything to some shelter or something, or get buried with your stuff like an egyptian queen lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> It’s just unbelievable! What are they thinking! Spend every penny on yourself, is my advice!!



I sure will! And I don’t think I’ll be so generous with souvenirs either. [emoji849] my choice in chocolates and treats were scrutinized too.


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> Your stuff when you die??? I say donate everything to some shelter or something, or get buried with your stuff like an egyptian queen lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I told them I was taking it with me when I died. I’ll build me a pyramid! 

Or my dog will get it. [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I told them I was taking it with me when I died. I’ll build me a pyramid!
> 
> Or my dog will get it. [emoji23]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> Love it! Perfect combination! ( goes well with the furniture even )  Mothers always know best, right? What company is the bag from, mandarina duck? Coccinelle? Furla? Have you tried using a baby wipe to get rid of the stains?
> 
> Not to enable you any further, but you could change the look of the bag even more by adding a charm. We do have experts on charms in this thread....



I think a bag charm may be too much with such a statement strap... and the bag has no brand,? I bought it in San Lorenzo leather market in florence! I really recommend it!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I no longer give to the elders either because they were just as unappreciative and criticized everything. Since items I chose weren’t good enough, I would get cakes/pastries they liked, but since it would their gift, suddenly they didn’t like it anymore since it wasn’t expensive enough.
> 
> I’ve had to just cut people off gift wise. It’s not worth spending and then being made to feel terrible over.
> 
> Like how hard is it to just be thankful?!
> 
> My cousins wanted Chanel and LV since that’s what carry. I think I’ve mentioned before they wanted to know if they got my stuff when I died.
> 
> Their actions and words made it real easy to downsize and cut off gifts real quick.
> 
> I am looking forward to less spending during the holidays! [emoji23]





bakeacookie said:


> Now that I’ve been shopping less and sticking to what I have as much as possible, I think the expectation of expensive gifts have gone down. No one has mentioned it to me much, especially now that I say I’m traveling more not shopping.



I was in the same situation with my elders. It was just very irritating and hurtful at the same time.  I don't think they realize how much thought and time goes towards picking out a gift for a special person. Now, they try to get back in my good graces but I'm not falling for that!

I think it's very inappropriate to even ask if they can inherit your items when you pass. So rude and insensitive.

I tell my family that I don't enjoy shopping (with all the fittings and stress of finding a quality item - it's a total workout) and I shop in my own closet. They don't believe me even after drove them to the mall multiple times and walked out empty handed. Oh well..


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Very weird. My tradition is you give gifts to people you live, not because you owe them. And it’s not like the young ones need to pay off the older ones. My mother loves to give gifts, she randomly buys flowers for me, just like that. It’s so cute. My godmother is 81 and still sends me a small parcel for my birthday each year.  They would not want me to spend money on luxe items. They grew up during WWII so they know how to save and hate wasting money or food or clothes for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Of course, the brooch is what makes the outfit, you’re right!


I agree!! Gifts should be for people you love. So much consideration and thought is put into the gift. It has so much meaning and sentimental value and I like that. That's what it should be like.


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> I sure will! And I don’t think I’ll be so generous with souvenirs either. [emoji849] my choice in chocolates and treats were scrutinized too.


Chocolate and treats too?!  I have gotten the occasional "Why did you get me a box of truffles with a mix? I hate dark chocolate".


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> Chocolate and treats too?!  I have gotten the occasional "Why did you get me a box of truffles with a mix? I hate dark chocolate".



They’re missing out. Dark chocolate is awesome. [emoji23]

More for us!!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> They’re missing out. Dark chocolate is awesome. [emoji23]
> 
> More for us!!


Exactly! I gladly took them back!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Everything I tried backfired. The kids hate me. The little one for making him eat healthily, the girl for not getting anything for Christmas. I can only wait for them to grow up and realize I meant well, but I think these relationships will never flourish unless their mother comes around. My nephew adores my sons though, so there’s still hope there. I wish I didn’t care.



They don’t hate you @Marilyn [emoji257]and if they are not happy now with your interference in their life, they are going to be Thank full soon. Once they realize that you tried to help them and that you really care , they will be so grateful to you. Kids don’t forget good deeds and ppl who care. 
I have a bigger problem and that’s why I want to get home as soon as possible.
My little niece, is not so little anymore [emoji23] She is actually grown woman, study to be a doctor. So proud of her, and my heart is breaking in million pieces that I don’t have relationship with her anymore, but I know I would be able to rebuild it, once she sees me again and remembers the times that I was more than aunt for her....I probably spent more time with her than her real mother [emoji20]I left home when she was only four. 
I did sent her gifts , but I also promised her that I am coming home in a year. And I didn’t [emoji20] She went trough a lot of  from such a young age, although my brother is an amazing dad and my parents, her grandparents spoiled her, she haven’t had her mother from 4 ( long story) and I also wasn’t there for her. 
She is a beautiful young lady, but she dresses very tomboyish. You could not put any color, ruffles, anything girlie
She likes only black clothes, mostly jeans . [emoji849] And she doesn’t believe in God, thanks to my brother[emoji849] We grew up the same, how did he changed his beliefs [emoji50]
I believe that I can still influence , my niece, and teach her so many things about life and faith  [emoji120][emoji56]
In these over 8 years, of my husband ‘s sickness, I would not be able to do things what I do and see the miracles that I saw, without the higher power. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I posted the “French look” a few pages back, but I forgot to post the actual mod shot. It’s not as exciting as it looks on blank paper, but I thought I’d share. (Hair back to normal not straightened)
> View attachment 4055865
> View attachment 4055866



Beautiful [emoji7] I love your hair either way. But it was especially French when they were straight [emoji6] 
I do love little wavy hair as well. My hair has some slight waves tendency/flexibility  And right now I can’t decide if I want them straight or wavy . [emoji849][emoji848][emoji23] I think maybe wavy is more romantic/sexy , but straight is definitely more French style . I just saw some looks online from next year Chanel resort collection, it’s so many berets [emoji106][emoji12][emoji7] and straight hair. And you all know how much I love hair accessories and hats, especially berets [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you bake, even my kids get upset about their cousins. I kept saying to myself, that I give them gifts, because that’s what an aunt does, the little one even is my godson, so of course he’s waiting for toys! I do blame their mother for not teaching them to say please and thank you, and a 16 year old definitely is old enough to realize herself she should at least talk to me on the phone  when I ring her up on her birthdays. But a 6 year old still does, what you tell him to do, and if that doesn’t include politeness, he won’t be able to just develop a friendly personality by himself.
> Seems like you have a similar problem and your decision seems wise. Why spend money on them when you can spend it for a better purpose? (My niece and nephew both got a stock Depot when they were born, which I still put money in. They don't know how much those are worth now, and I’m not going to tell them. And I haven’t decided, whether they’ll get them on their 18th birthdays..)



What a great aunt you are [emoji120][emoji122][emoji257] 
You love them and care . I hope one day they realize, but since they don’t get any lessons about manners from home, it might take awhile. It’s truly sad [emoji22]. Kids needs attention and nurturing, and at 16 a lot of it, so they would not choose a wrong path in life . But you do your best. You are not there, so only life can teach them manners, if they don’t get from home. 
And yes, I agree. Don’t tell them about stock until you see them mature, like 30[emoji848][emoji6]


----------



## lilflobowl

bakeacookie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Do you have any goals you’d like to accomplish?



Hi bakeacookie!

I have a monthly savings goal that I’d like to actually meet for reals which would help with potential house renovations, purchasing of furniture & fittings, etc.. 

Also I have everything in excess - clothes, shoes, make up - so decluttering to retain the key essentials & a bit more for variety would be a primary objective as well. I’ve passed some handbags to a consignment store but I’m pretty sure that I could be more ruthless in decluttering.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Sorry to hear it backfired. I hope they’ll come around and see that their aunt was trying her best to give them some guidance.
> 
> But honestly, if you’re not getting any support from their mother, you’re not going to get through until the children can think on their own. Just do what you can until they broaden their perspectives.
> 
> Your boys are lucky to have a caring mother.
> 
> I’ve stopped giving gifts to my younger cousins. I’ve gotten frowns and scowls over giving them what they wanted, albeit a bit later since I would wait till birthday or Christmas. I didn’t give it to them when they asked, so it’s not good enough a month or so later.
> 
> Well then, if one cannot be respectful and appreciative, gifts stop. A bit relieving that I don’t have to think about Christmas gifts now [emoji848]



Wow [emoji50] so in that case, I agree no gifts at all! Until they start appreciate . 
What happened to times when , even you don’t like the gifts, you politely say Thank you! And smile!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I agree that your boys are lucky to have you @Marylin!
> 
> I stopped giving gifts as well but not to my younger cousins but to my grandma, aunts and uncle. I don't know what it is but they think that I need to give them expensive gifts because I owe them. And we're not talking about small gifts, they want luxury items. I got sick of the complaints so I stopped all together.



So now we have problems with adults too[emoji50] I guess they are becoming old , so it’s back to childhood. [emoji23][emoji16]
Expensive gifts I give only to my mom !
I am looking forward to buy her some CHANEL and jewelry, some less expensive things to my aunt (just because she needs help) and in my country, it’s not too a great shopping,especially for older women. I can go to Last call Neiman Marcus and get her some very good quality contemporary brands clothes, and it’s always great deals there , and to the rest I just going to give money gift cards , including my nephew and niece(since I don’t know their taste) 
My dad doesn’t care for gifts. He is like my hubby very simple. [emoji50][emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I no longer give to the elders either because they were just as unappreciative and criticized everything. Since items I chose weren’t good enough, I would get cakes/pastries they liked, but since it would their gift, suddenly they didn’t like it anymore since it wasn’t expensive enough.
> 
> I’ve had to just cut people off gift wise. It’s not worth spending and then being made to feel terrible over.
> 
> Like how hard is it to just be thankful?!
> 
> My cousins wanted Chanel and LV since that’s what carry. I think I’ve mentioned before they wanted to know if they got my stuff when I died.
> 
> Their actions and words made it real easy to downsize and cut off gifts real quick.
> 
> I am looking forward to less spending during the holidays! [emoji23]



Wow [emoji50] no they didn’t [emoji35] @ Bakeacookie 
How rude! 
Tell them that you will give it to your own kids or to someone who knows how to appreciate! What is wrong with youngsters! [emoji849] are they lost their mind! 
I always say I don’t care how much money I have or don’t have, if I decide to have a child, I would in steal to her brain to say thank you for ugliest gift in the world! And give give if you can to less fortunate! No spoiling here !!! 
I can’t believe that it came out from their mouths! [emoji50] tell them to get a summer job and start saving for their own CHANEL! [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Chocolate and treats too?!  I have gotten the occasional "Why did you get me a box of truffles with a mix? I hate dark chocolate".



What how can ppl be so rude! 
They really don’t like dark chocolate?! Nuts , that’s the only real chocolate. The rest like I call just lay by the real one[emoji13][emoji12]
When I buy gifts, I put so much thought and energy in the process . 
I do my research 
I remember when I was home, with my family, I would start buying Christmas gifts in November. I would carefully find out in casual conversations what everyone wants, and then would carefully find the right gifts. It’s nuts, I would put so much time and energy in the process, but the surprised and happy faces on Christmas Eve, would always make it worth it[emoji12] I love to surprise ppl. I hate un thoughtful gifts, but of course, my mom gave me  a great manners 
Say thank you smile and never show ppl that you are not grateful! 
Of course, the gifts wishes were reasonable [emoji6] 
I believe that my niece and nephew has the same manners, as I do, and I will not have some crazy gift wishes in the future, although my husband loves them and wants to spoil them[emoji849]
It’s ok as long as they are grateful and don’t frown, if I say No!


----------



## girleuro

lilflobowl said:


> Hope you girls don’t mind me joining this thread! I hate admitting this but I’ve got a massive shopping problem which is starting to affect my house purchasing plans. Hoping to gain strength & discipline from all of you!



Welcome @lilflobowl[emoji257] 
We are amazing group of women [emoji56] 
We hope that we are going to be able to steer you towards right path [emoji12][emoji120][emoji56]
Don’t be hard on yourself! We all been there. Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear. Get quickly bored with your own clothes . Buy things that are not suitable for your lifestyle or body type, etc... 
you will slowly learn how to be more resourceful and make smart purchases and you start loving shopping in your own closet [emoji6]


----------



## lilflobowl

Thank you @girleuro!


----------



## Marylin

lilflobowl said:


> Hi bakeacookie!
> 
> I have a monthly savings goal that I’d like to actually meet for reals which would help with potential house renovations, purchasing of furniture & fittings, etc..
> 
> Also I have everything in excess - clothes, shoes, make up - so decluttering to retain the key essentials & a bit more for variety would be a primary objective as well. I’ve passed some handbags to a consignment store but I’m pretty sure that I could be more ruthless in decluttering.


Sounds like you’ve already put a lot of thought into it, which is great! You’ll feel how wonderful it is to get rid of things you don’t need and make some space in your closet and your life. It’s so much easier and more fun to open a closet full of things you love and wear only what looks good. I would love to learn more about your lifestyle, what kind of clothes you really like and wear and how you style them. You’re definitely a candidate for shopping you’re own wardrobe!


----------



## girleuro

lilflobowl said:


> Hi bakeacookie!
> 
> I have a monthly savings goal that I’d like to actually meet for reals which would help with potential house renovations, purchasing of furniture & fittings, etc..
> 
> Also I have everything in excess - clothes, shoes, make up - so decluttering to retain the key essentials & a bit more for variety would be a primary objective as well. I’ve passed some handbags to a consignment store but I’m pretty sure that I could be more ruthless in decluttering.



Sounds like you on a good start[emoji6]


----------



## lilflobowl

Marylin said:


> Sounds like you’ve already put a lot of thought into it, which is great! You’ll feel how wonderful it is to get rid of things you don’t need and make some space in your closet and your life. It’s so much easier and more fun to open a closet full of things you love and wear only what looks good. I would love to learn more about your lifestyle, what kind of clothes you really like and wear and how you style them. You’re definitely a candidate for shopping you’re own wardrobe!



Thanks @Marylin!

Previously I would declutter periodically but somehow my closets always ended up spilling over again so I’m hoping that this time round I’ll really be able to exercise the discipline to avoid ending up in the same cycle.

Lifestyle-wise, when I’m not in the office I’m either in the gym, lazing at home, going for dance/baking classes or hanging out with friends, so I’m usually in casual attire though I do like the occasional dressing up. I have heaps of casual and active wear so there’s really no reason why I need SOOOOO much or to buy new things.

Right now I’m just so lazy to take photos of the clothing that I want & should offload though I really should stop procrastinating cos cash is always good to have!


----------



## lilflobowl

girleuro said:


> Sounds like you on a good start[emoji6]



Thanks @girleuro! I know there’s more I can do but I’ve just been so lazy that curbing my spending seems the easiest, though the reality is it’s the most difficult. Heh.


----------



## lilflobowl

cathe_kim said:


> Welcome!! We're all here to support each other!



Thank you @cathe_kim!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 13


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057024


oh my THAT BAG!!!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

If you like youtubers, I suggest checking out Use  Less! She's a danish girl who has a capsule wardrobe. I think she has around 37 items and she switches them up according to season. She's all about quality, and talks about spicing up the wardrobe without fast fashion. 
The perfect basic wardrobe:

How to add color:


It gave me "strenght" to love what I have, and not buying anything made me save money for quality items and things I lacked in my wardrobe. Everything is more cohesive, and everything fits... and I haven't spent money of felt the need to declutter!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> They don’t hate you @Marilyn [emoji257]and if they are not happy now with your interference in their life, they are going to be Thank full soon. Once they realize that you tried to help them and that you really care , they will be so grateful to you. Kids don’t forget good deeds and ppl who care.
> I have a bigger problem and that’s why I want to get home as soon as possible.
> My little niece, is not so little anymore [emoji23] She is actually grown woman, study to be a doctor. So proud of her, and my heart is breaking in million pieces that I don’t have relationship with her anymore, but I know I would be able to rebuild it, once she sees me again and remembers the times that I was more than aunt for her....I probably spent more time with her than her real mother [emoji20]I left home when she was only four.
> I did sent her gifts , but I also promised her that I am coming home in a year. And I didn’t [emoji20] She went trough a lot of  from such a young age, although my brother is an amazing dad and my parents, her grandparents spoiled her, she haven’t had her mother from 4 ( long story) and I also wasn’t there for her.
> She is a beautiful young lady, but she dresses very tomboyish. You could not put any color, ruffles, anything girlie
> She likes only black clothes, mostly jeans . [emoji849] And she doesn’t believe in God, thanks to my brother[emoji849] We grew up the same, how did he changed his beliefs [emoji50]
> I believe that I can still influence , my niece, and teach her so many things about life and faith  [emoji120][emoji56]
> In these over 8 years, of my husband ‘s sickness, I would not be able to do things what I do and see the miracles that I saw, without the higher power. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


Well your niece seems to be creating her own world. In a scientific job like hers it doesn’t always pay off to dress like a woman, unfortunately. We discussed this before I think. She’s still young, maybe at this time it’s more about her career and her work, so clothes don’t seem important. As long as she wears something she’s comfortable in and that doesn’t undermine her work, I’d say not to worry. She also might have to find her own inspiration, it’s one thing what we teach our children, the believe in God, nature, angels, you name it. But at some Point in our lives it’s our own believes that  count, and being a doctor she will experience matters of life and death soon enough.


----------



## bakeacookie

lilflobowl said:


> Hi bakeacookie!
> 
> I have a monthly savings goal that I’d like to actually meet for reals which would help with potential house renovations, purchasing of furniture & fittings, etc..
> 
> Also I have everything in excess - clothes, shoes, make up - so decluttering to retain the key essentials & a bit more for variety would be a primary objective as well. I’ve passed some handbags to a consignment store but I’m pretty sure that I could be more ruthless in decluttering.



Great goals! And if you ever get the itch to shop, we can talk you out of things!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Wow [emoji50] no they didn’t [emoji35] @ Bakeacookie
> How rude!
> Tell them that you will give it to your own kids or to someone who knows how to appreciate! What is wrong with youngsters! [emoji849] are they lost their mind!
> I always say I don’t care how much money I have or don’t have, if I decide to have a child, I would in steal to her brain to say thank you for ugliest gift in the world! And give give if you can to less fortunate! No spoiling here !!!
> I can’t believe that it came out from their mouths! [emoji50] tell them to get a summer job and start saving for their own CHANEL! [emoji6]



Omg the excuses those girls have in not getting a summer job or picking up extra chores for money! [emoji849] I’ve worked since it was legal to work, and before then, I did all the chores I could to earn pocket money. 

They asked that question because I had made it clear I didn’t want kids. So they think everything should go to them by default when I die, because who else is there, they said. 

I have many more cousins than them, who knows if my brother will have kids, and I, of course, will have furry companions. If anything goes to anyone, it’s to my dog or a dog charity. [emoji23] a penny won’t go to unappreciative family members. They can work for it just like I have!

And back on fashion, I noticed all my dresses are blue and black! I’ve wanted to get my wardrobe narrowed down to as much blue and black as possible to make it super simple to get dressed. Yay! I didn’t even realize I did that. [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> What a great aunt you are [emoji120][emoji122][emoji257]
> You love them and care . I hope one day they realize, but since they don’t get any lessons about manners from home, it might take awhile. It’s truly sad [emoji22]. Kids needs attention and nurturing, and at 16 a lot of it, so they would not choose a wrong path in life . But you do your best. You are not there, so only life can teach them manners, if they don’t get from home.
> And yes, I agree. Don’t tell them about stock until you see them mature, like 30[emoji848][emoji6]


By the time they’re 30 I might have bought a yacht with the money....


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Great goals! And if you ever get the itch to shop, we can talk you out of things!


Right. Or we might be enabling you... it has happened before on this thread...


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> Omg the excuses those girls have in not getting a summer job or picking up extra chores for money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve worked since it was legal to work, and before then, I did all the chores I could to earn pocket money.
> 
> They asked that question because I had made it clear I didn’t want kids. So they think everything should go to them by default when I die, because who else is there, they said.
> 
> I have many more cousins than them, who knows if my brother will have kids, and I, of course, will have furry companions. If anything goes to anyone, it’s to my dog or a dog charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a penny won’t go to unappreciative family members. They can work for it just like I have!
> 
> And back on fashion, I noticed all my dresses are blue and black! I’ve wanted to get my wardrobe narrowed down to as much blue and black as possible to make it super simple to get dressed. Yay! I didn’t even realize I did that.


Your cousins talk like you’re 110. Which you should aim for, just out of spite!
I love your wardrobe, especially your dresses and skirts. I envy women who can pull off this vivid blue like you and Mimmy. I always have to go with navy which is just as boring as black. I also like your natural items, which i consider the Burberry pattern as.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> oh my THAT BAG!!!!



Why thank you! I bought it from a lovely TPFer and received it yesterday!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057024


You really have a soft spot for red, haven’t you? I like all the different shades of red you can pull off, this one is particularly  pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

I have been a less active poster on this thread recently, but have enjoyed reading other people’s posts and “meeting” the new posters. 

Some of you know that I was thinking of ordering a jacket for spring/summer. I looked at some Zara jackets, but decided that the quality just wasn’t what I was hoping for, so I didn’t buy them. 

I really wanted a certain Rebecca Taylor jacket. I decided to order it. It arrived yesterday. I couldn’t be happier! It’s perfect. [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> You really have a soft spot for red, haven’t you? I like all the different shades of red you can pull off, this one is particularly  pretty!



No red actually! 
It's a scarf with hot pink, orange and gold stripes and a tangerine/orange colored bag!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> If you like youtubers, I suggest checking out Use  Less! She's a danish girl who has a capsule wardrobe. I think she has around 37 items and she switches them up according to season. She's all about quality, and talks about spicing up the wardrobe without fast fashion.
> The perfect basic wardrobe:
> 
> How to add color:
> 
> 
> It gave me "strenght" to love what I have, and not buying anything made me save money for quality items and things I lacked in my wardrobe. Everything is more cohesive, and everything fits... and I haven't spent money of felt the need to declutter!



Thanks for posting this! I like how she’s explaining everything, it does get very thorough though. It’s great for someone’s who’s seriously considering a capsule wardrobe and as a reminder that we really don’t need much to be well dressed all the time. Her wardrobe is a bit too casual for me, but of course it should be used as a basic pattern to be translated, as she puts it, into everybody’s own system.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No red actually!
> It's a scarf with hot pink, orange and gold stripes and a tangerine/orange colored bag!


Sorry, looked like red to me. Still nice!


----------



## kjoyiss

susanagonzc said:


> Your stuff when you die??? I say donate everything to some shelter or something, or get buried with your stuff like an egyptian queen lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


“Egyptian queen” made me giggle. Thanks for the cheer!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I have been a less active poster on this thread recently, but have enjoyed reading other people’s posts and “meeting” the new posters.
> 
> Some of you know that I was thinking of ordering a jacket for spring/summer. I looked at some Zara jackets, but decided that the quality just wasn’t what I was hoping for, so I didn’t buy them.
> 
> I really wanted a certain Rebecca Taylor jacket. I decided to order it. It arrived yesterday. I couldn’t be happier! It’s perfect. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4057350


I’m glad you decided against Zara and for this jacket. I felt the same way about the Zara jackets. I like the color combination on this one, the top and the colors in the jacket go so well together!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Sorry, looked like red to me. Still nice!



No problem!  I do love red but this is my very first venture into orange!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I'm on the hunt for nice black slim/skinny pants/trousers that I can also wear casually. I've tried Joseph but the material wasn't for me.  I



I am in love with my me&i favorite pants which are the best black skinny ponte pants ever with real pockets. I can dress them up for evening wear. Or dress them down. Need more colors!


----------



## Marylin

Still a few more events coming up. This next one is a big corporate party at work, don’t want to go casual, but I don’t know if LBD really is the way to go. These are the dresses I thought could work. What do you think?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Still a few more events coming up. This next one is a big corporate party at work, don’t want to go casual, but I don’t know if LBD really is the way to go. These are the dresses I thought could work. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4057452



The dress in the bottom right corner is a favorite of mine. [emoji7] Not sure if it’s the right one for your event though. 

I also really like the other one in the bottom row that you have circled.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Omg the excuses those girls have in not getting a summer job or picking up extra chores for money! [emoji849] I’ve worked since it was legal to work, and before then, I did all the chores I could to earn pocket money.
> 
> They asked that question because I had made it clear I didn’t want kids. So they think everything should go to them by default when I die, because who else is there, they said.
> 
> I have many more cousins than them, who knows if my brother will have kids, and I, of course, will have furry companions. If anything goes to anyone, it’s to my dog or a dog charity. [emoji23] a penny won’t go to unappreciative family members. They can work for it just like I have!
> 
> And back on fashion, I noticed all my dresses are blue and black! I’ve wanted to get my wardrobe narrowed down to as much blue and black as possible to make it super simple to get dressed. Yay! I didn’t even realize I did that. [emoji23]



Well it’s great! And very simple explanation from energy point . You wished you believed and that created energy accomplished [emoji6] 
I influenced/forced [emoji50][emoji23] by my hubby, to study energy. It’s amazing things I am learning and why we never been thought [emoji848] Actually it’s by design we don’t know those things... 
we are energy and we are holographic 
So anything you wish it’s already in the future it’s done, the only problem is that in order to come to fruition, it has to be the right energy. And it’s just not enough keep talking about it, and thinking and wish, it has to go as a marriage of your thought with your heart believe, and bum, [emoji91]that positive or negative power why we see success or failure. It’s fascinating [emoji50][emoji12][emoji383][emoji41] 
So that’s why we should never say anything negative about ourselves or others 
Or doubt and use words as I wish , I hope, it might, but , if 
because with that type of energy, you cut your blessings..[emoji849] 
It’s like type of certain way we should brainwash ourselves, until we do believe . I was listening to this amazing scientist on YouTube he explains energy so well and also he connects science with God(not religion, church, priest, etc...) but God’s true word and knowledge of yourself. Believe me it’s changing me.Now I understand why my husband always says to me don’t say those bad things, don’t look back and then expect positive outcome. 
It’s not easy, it’s like growing pains, but it’s coming to me slowly [emoji849][emoji126][emoji120][emoji56]
Sorry about going off the subject, but I thought it’s so amazing, and I would love that to share with you guys [emoji120][emoji56][emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sorry, looked like red to me. Still nice!



I also saw red lol 
I guess we love red [emoji13] so we see red. 
But orange is also good. Actually very powerful color, from energy point. (Very demanding and commanding)[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> By the time they’re 30 I might have bought a yacht with the money....



Not a bad idea [emoji362] [emoji12] If they continue be ungrateful to you, you should [emoji56]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Still a few more events coming up. This next one is a big corporate party at work, don’t want to go casual, but I don’t know if LBD really is the way to go. These are the dresses I thought could work. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4057452


I like the two dresses on the bottom row that you've circled! I think the bottom right is what I would go with - the flared skirt is really cute but the sheer material is edgy at the same time.


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> I have been a less active poster on this thread recently, but have enjoyed reading other people’s posts and “meeting” the new posters.
> 
> Some of you know that I was thinking of ordering a jacket for spring/summer. I looked at some Zara jackets, but decided that the quality just wasn’t what I was hoping for, so I didn’t buy them.
> 
> I really wanted a certain Rebecca Taylor jacket. I decided to order it. It arrived yesterday. I couldn’t be happier! It’s perfect. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4057350


Love this tweed jacket! I agree that Rebecca Taylor generally has better quality than Zara.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I have been a less active poster on this thread recently, but have enjoyed reading other people’s posts and “meeting” the new posters.
> 
> Some of you know that I was thinking of ordering a jacket for spring/summer. I looked at some Zara jackets, but decided that the quality just wasn’t what I was hoping for, so I didn’t buy them.
> 
> I really wanted a certain Rebecca Taylor jacket. I decided to order it. It arrived yesterday. I couldn’t be happier! It’s perfect. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4057350



It’s beautiful @Mimmy all look is very well put together [emoji41][emoji7] 
We missed you. [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## cathe_kim

I also wanted to share a purchase that I made a couple days ago for an upcoming wedding. I’ve never been to a wedding that I’m not a part of so I’m worried it’s too casual? Even if I don’t wear it to the wedding I think I’ll keep it! It’s the only color I have in my closet (other than workout clothes).


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> The dress in the bottom right corner is a favorite of mine. [emoji7] Not sure if it’s the right one for your event though.
> 
> I also really like the other one in the bottom row that you have circled.



I chose as well two on the bottom, the ones which are circled.  Especially the last one. If you want color, maybe you should use bigger accessories and shoes or handbag [emoji848] Red shoes or handbag and  long earrings.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I also wanted to share a purchase that I made a couple days ago for an upcoming wedding. I’ve never been to a wedding that I’m not a part of so I’m worried it’s too casual? Even if I don’t wear it to the wedding I think I’ll keep it! It’s the only color I have in my closet (other than workout clothes).
> View attachment 4057550



I love it [emoji7] 
Very romantic, beautiful pale pink. Why not for the wedding. [emoji50]Are you going as a guest? It should be great. Is that silk 
And for summer weddings would be great, unless they have some kind of strict color/dress code requested [emoji848]
And definitely great for summer. Only one color dress? Why not colors are fun. I love black, but I do started loving our colors such as off white, pastels(blue, lavender, and my latest obsession it’s light pink) and oh red is a must. And do love certain type of gold [emoji41][emoji383][emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Still a few more events coming up. This next one is a big corporate party at work, don’t want to go casual, but I don’t know if LBD really is the way to go. These are the dresses I thought could work. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4057452



I like the same dress Mimmy likes! I don’t think you could go wrong with LBD (isn’t that the point of LBD?) Just change the accessories to fit your event.


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I also wanted to share a purchase that I made a couple days ago for an upcoming wedding. I’ve never been to a wedding that I’m not a part of so I’m worried it’s too casual? Even if I don’t wear it to the wedding I think I’ll keep it! It’s the only color I have in my closet (other than workout clothes).
> View attachment 4057550



Oh I think that’s perfect for a wedding guest. I like the mint green version it comes in. 

I have to attend a wedding this month too and I’m debating if I want a new dress or to somehow make an old one work.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Well it’s great! And very simple explanation from energy point . You wished you believed and that created energy accomplished [emoji6]
> I influenced/forced [emoji50][emoji23] by my hubby, to study energy. It’s amazing things I am learning and why we never been thought [emoji848] Actually it’s by design we don’t know those things...
> we are energy and we are holographic
> So anything you wish it’s already in the future it’s done, the only problem is that in order to come to fruition, it has to be the right energy. And it’s just not enough keep talking about it, and thinking and wish, it has to go as a marriage of your thought with your heart believe, and bum, [emoji91]that positive or negative power why we see success or failure. It’s fascinating [emoji50][emoji12][emoji383][emoji41]
> So that’s why we should never say anything negative about ourselves or others
> Or doubt and use words as I wish , I hope, it might, but , if
> because with that type of energy, you cut your blessings..[emoji849]
> It’s like type of certain way we should brainwash ourselves, until we do believe . I was listening to this amazing scientist on YouTube he explains energy so well and also he connects science with God(not religion, church, priest, etc...) but God’s true word and knowledge of yourself. Believe me it’s changing me.Now I understand why my husband always says to me don’t say those bad things, don’t look back and then expect positive outcome.
> It’s not easy, it’s like growing pains, but it’s coming to me slowly [emoji849][emoji126][emoji120][emoji56]
> Sorry about going off the subject, but I thought it’s so amazing, and I would love that to share with you guys [emoji120][emoji56][emoji13]



I’ve been trying my hardest to be more positive and eat better. It has helped. [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I’ve been trying my hardest to be more positive and eat better. It has helped. [emoji4]



[emoji106][emoji122][emoji126][emoji257][emoji91][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> I love it [emoji7]
> Very romantic, beautiful pale pink. Why not for the wedding. [emoji50]Are you going as a guest? It should be great. Is that silk
> And for summer weddings would be great, unless they have some kind of strict color/dress code requested [emoji848]


Thanks! Yes, I'm going as a guest and I've never really paid attention to what people wore when I was a bride/bridesmaid. I don't think it's silk though. I'm glad you approve! 


bakeacookie said:


> Oh I think that’s perfect for a wedding guest. I like the mint green version it comes in.
> 
> I have to attend a wedding this month too and I’m debating if I want a new dress or to somehow make an old one work.



I also debated on the mint green vs the pink and ultimately decided that the pink looks better on my skin tone. They were both so romantic and beautiful! I definitely recommend!

I think weddings are a good excuse to go shopping .


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I think that’s perfect for a wedding guest. I like the mint green version it comes in.
> 
> I have to attend a wedding this month too and I’m debating if I want a new dress or to somehow make an old one work.



@bakeacookie you know me [emoji12] I would say go for something new[emoji6], but at the same time I do respect your ban goals [emoji122][emoji120]. 
So I am going to say, if you can include in your budget, as you planned , then go for it. I think it’s not just for wedding. You could wear for romantic evening out, and put a cardigan or a jacket over and create more versatility in your outfit choices . If I not mistaken, you have Chanel LBJ that you could wear over it as well , then it’s more cold( like for spring or fall seasons) [emoji848]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> @bakeacookie you know me [emoji12] I would say go for something new[emoji6], but at the same time I do respect your ban goals [emoji122][emoji120].
> So I am going to say, if you can include in your budget, as you planned , then go for it. I think it’s not just for wedding. You could wear for romantic evening out, and put a cardigan or a jacket over and create more versatility in your outfit choices . If I not mistaken, you have Chanel LBJ that you could wear over it as well , then it’s more cold( like for spring or fall seasons) [emoji848]



That would mean finding a year round material, midi dress that goes well with a chanel LBJ. [emoji848] I’ll have to see if anything catches my eye. 

I’d like for it to be more work appropriate than evening out. Evenings out with DBF include a dog [emoji240] so it’s a bit hard to keep looking elegant covered in fur [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> That would mean finding a year round material, midi dress that goes well with a chanel LBJ. [emoji848] I’ll have to see if anything catches my eye.
> 
> I’d like for it to be more work appropriate than evening out. Evenings out with DBF include a dog [emoji240] so it’s a bit hard to keep looking elegant covered in fur [emoji23]



Chanel medium weight LBJ (including wool , well not too wintery ) does go well with light maxi silk dresses . I will look for some pics to show you[emoji12]
What is wrong to walk romantically with DBF [emoji240] [emoji6]
Well you know what I mean just going out with girls or date or work event [emoji12]


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> That would mean finding a year round material, midi dress that goes well with a chanel LBJ. [emoji848] I’ll have to see if anything catches my eye.
> 
> I’d like for it to be more work appropriate than evening out. Evenings out with DBF include a dog [emoji240] *so it’s a bit hard to keep looking elegant covered in fur* [emoji23]


This!! LOL!!! I've given up and have learned to accept that my dog will mark me in various methods.


----------



## girleuro

Ok @bakeacookie so I found a few pics on google with LBJ


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Ok @bakeacookie so I found a few pics on google with LBJ
> View attachment 4057599
> View attachment 4057606


I really want a Chanel LBJ  It goes with everything but so expensive! I haven't even researched the price/styles because I'm too afraid to find out. LOL

But great pairings! It looks good with the lace dress Natalie has on.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I really want a Chanel LBJ  It goes with everything but so expensive! I haven't even researched the price/styles because I'm too afraid to find out. LOL
> 
> But great pairings! It looks good with the lace dress Natalie has on.



I know  @cathe_kim I love how it can dress up or dress down any outfit . [emoji6]
I think you should do your research first. Try them on, learn styles, seasons, etc.. and then you could always start from earlier years one on resale markets. Just you do want to be careful in purchasing one, to make sure that it is authentic and there is ability to return if it doesn’t fit or you don’t like. 
It’s so many choices out where and you can find at a steal absolutely new and or in pristine shape. 
The great thing what I love about Chanel, it’s never gets old. Actually so many earlier years collections have much better quality jackets. Certain years/seasons jackets are like a pieces of art. The details, the buttons, etc... 
Also there are season sales, but very rare classic LBJ goes on sale [emoji20] 
Anyways don’t rush, but I think if you want and can , you should get one eventually.[emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I’m glad you decided against Zara and for this jacket. I felt the same way about the Zara jackets. I like the color combination on this one, the top and the colors in the jacket go so well together!





cathe_kim said:


> Love this tweed jacket! I agree that Rebecca Taylor generally has better quality than Zara.





girleuro said:


> It’s beautiful @Mimmy all look is very well put together [emoji41][emoji7]
> We missed you. [emoji120][emoji56]



Thank you, @Marylin, @cathe_kim, @girleuro! 

I am really happy with my new jacket. I think that this is a great addition to my closet; it goes with a lot of things that I already own.


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> I also wanted to share a purchase that I made a couple days ago for an upcoming wedding. I’ve never been to a wedding that I’m not a part of so I’m worried it’s too casual? Even if I don’t wear it to the wedding I think I’ll keep it! It’s the only color I have in my closet (other than workout clothes).
> View attachment 4057550



This is a lovely dress, cathe_kim. Unless the wedding is very formal, it should be perfect for a spring/summer wedding.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I think that’s perfect for a wedding guest. I like the mint green version it comes in.
> 
> I have to attend a wedding this month too and I’m debating if I want a new dress or to somehow make an old one work.



It seems like many of us are attending weddings this spring/summer. 

Although I would like to buy a new dress, I’m finding it hard to justify. I will probably wear one I already have in my closet. The wedding I am attending is not until August. Who knows if I’ll change my mind before then? [emoji51]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Ok @bakeacookie so I found a few pics on google with LBJ
> View attachment 4057599
> View attachment 4057606



Thanks for the pictures! 

The lighter colored one on the bottom is very versatile. I’ll go see if any catch my eye. It has to be versatile for another dress to end up in my wardrobe. Wish me dress finding luck!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> It seems like many of us are attending weddings this spring/summer.
> 
> Although I would like to buy a new dress, I’m finding it hard to justify. I will probably wear one I already have in my closet. The wedding I am attending is not until August. Who knows if I’ll change my mind before then? [emoji51]



You’ll have memorial and 4th of July sales to check out! The wedding I’m attending is before Memorial Day.


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I really want a Chanel LBJ  It goes with everything but so expensive! I haven't even researched the price/styles because I'm too afraid to find out. LOL
> 
> But great pairings! It looks good with the lace dress Natalie has on.



I got mine on the real real and got it authenticated by a authenticator recommended here (but can’t recall the name [emoji23]) . I got both a black skirt suit and a black jacket for $800ish. I got it during a promo so I got enough credits for a Chanel camellia leather brooch for $100. 


I’d figure out a budget, what sort of jacket style you’re looking for, what mix of materials (I have to get a lighter wool one otherwise it’s too hot), and just keep an eye out for it on resale! It’s definitely doable if it’ll fit in your wardrobe. I stalked trr and eBay for like 10 months before I found the Chanel items I wanted.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> The lighter colored one on the bottom is very versatile. I’ll go see if any catch my eye. It has to be versatile for another dress to end up in my wardrobe. Wish me dress finding luck!



[emoji120][emoji102]‍♀️[emoji256][emoji274][emoji348][emoji722][emoji13][emoji38]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I got mine on the real real and got it authenticated by a authenticator recommended here (but can’t recall the name [emoji23]) . I got both a black skirt suit and a black jacket for $800ish. I got it during a promo so I got enough credits for a Chanel camellia leather brooch for $100.
> 
> 
> I’d figure out a budget, what sort of jacket style you’re looking for, what mix of materials (I have to get a lighter wool one otherwise it’s too hot), and just keep an eye out for it on resale! It’s definitely doable if it’ll fit in your wardrobe. I stalked trr and eBay for like 10 months before I found the Chanel items I wanted.



[emoji122][emoji106]Totally agree with Bake don’t rush @cathe_kim and you will find an amazing deal[emoji12][emoji120]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 13 maybe? 


I love the pink dress for the wedding


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just fell in love with bright orange wide leg linen pants at Zara and nabbed them . I'm becoming nuts for orange. This time last year it was coral! I still love that but haven't seen it anywhere. Except that Massaccesi has that color leather and I could be tempted to order a purse in it at any moment!!!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> The dress in the bottom right corner is a favorite of mine. [emoji7] Not sure if it’s the right one for your event though.
> 
> I also really like the other one in the bottom row that you have circled.





cathe_kim said:


> I like the two dresses on the bottom row that you've circled! I think the bottom right is what I would go with - the flared skirt is really cute but the sheer material is edgy at the same time.





girleuro said:


> I chose as well two on the bottom, the ones which are circled.  Especially the last one. If you want color, maybe you should use bigger accessories and shoes or handbag [emoji848] Red shoes or handbag and  long earrings.





bakeacookie said:


> I like the same dress Mimmy likes! I don’t think you could go wrong with LBD (isn’t that the point of LBD?) Just change the accessories to fit your event.



Looks like there’s a strong majority  for the Maje dress that I actually had in mind myself, but wasn’t sure, if it would be too formal. The lace dress still is a close second, I will probably decide just before leaving. At least I’ve narrowed it down now, thank you Ladies, for your opinions!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4057889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 13 maybe?
> 
> 
> I love the pink dress for the wedding


Cute! Is that a diaper bag? If does go well with the scarf!


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I also wanted to share a purchase that I made a couple days ago for an upcoming wedding. I’ve never been to a wedding that I’m not a part of so I’m worried it’s too casual? Even if I don’t wear it to the wedding I think I’ll keep it! It’s the only color I have in my closet (other than workout clothes).
> View attachment 4057550


It’s lovely, why would it be too casual? Heels, great hair and expensive (looking) earrings and you’re done! I’d ditch the belt, though.


----------



## Marylin

This was how I wore it for an event about a year ago. If I took a different bag and flat shoes, I could dress it down, maybe?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Cute! Is that a diaper bag? If does go well with the scarf!



It sure is! Thanks!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This was how I wore it for an event about a year ago. If I took a different bag and flat shoes, I could dress it down, maybe?
> 
> View attachment 4058347



It’s beautiful I remember @Marilyn
You could dress it down. But why you want to dress it down? Just for versatility, you could wear with something more edgy something like leather jacket and chunkier heal shoe or even better ankle boots 
LBJ also could dress down as well [emoji848] also more edgy longer tuxedo jacket
And maybe even long oversized sweater could work something like this 
Chanel has in their prefall collection
View attachment 4058710


----------



## girleuro

My outfit I wore today 
All Chanel Love this dress so comfortable it’s great to wear for those days when you don’t feel wearing anything tight, pressuring , squeezing [emoji12] and I dress down with little LBJ also one of my favorites and ballerina flats [emoji4] 
Thank God we still have nice not too hot or humid weather. I hope this weather will stay for another month [emoji120][emoji56]



View attachment 4058728


----------



## girleuro

I don’t know what’s going on with pictures It’s hard to attach. Maybe I need to re download the app[emoji849][emoji848][emoji50][emoji20]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh wow that backless is so sexy!!!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh wow that backless is so sexy!!!



Thank you @HopelessBagGirl [emoji257]


----------



## bakeacookie

DBF bought me a dress and skirt today. Probably because it was super inexpensive with Macy’s friends and family and I can wear it to the wedding I keep fretting about. [emoji23] 

I think they’re cute and would go well with what I have. 






I can pair the dress with a navy cardigan, belt it with the little belt it comes with. I think the pink belt should match my color block Ferragamos. 

The skirt I can wear at work for sure. It’s not so fluffy so it’s doesn’t widen me any more than I am [emoji23]

The dress I could wear to work too, I think. Or is it too dressy for my casual work dress code? But it could be good for weekends too. 

Do you think these are keepers?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I don’t know what’s going on with pictures It’s hard to attach. Maybe I need to re download the app[emoji849][emoji848][emoji50][emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058730


Oh wow! The whole dress is just wow!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> DBF bought me a dress and skirt today. Probably because it was super inexpensive with Macy’s friends and family and I can wear it to the wedding I keep fretting about. [emoji23]
> 
> I think they’re cute and would go well with what I have.
> 
> View attachment 4059092
> 
> View attachment 4059094
> 
> 
> I can pair the dress with a navy cardigan, belt it with the little belt it comes with. I think the pink belt should match my color block Ferragamos.
> 
> The skirt I can wear at work for sure. It’s not so fluffy so it’s doesn’t widen me any more than I am [emoji23]
> 
> The dress I could wear to work too, I think. Or is it too dressy for my casual work dress code? But it could be good for weekends too.
> 
> Do you think these are keepers?


How sweet of your DBF to buy you these! I like the skirt more than the dress, because of it’s shape, but that’s really only because I’m not fond of anything that cuts just above the knee and because I personally don’t wear sleeveless anymore. You’ll get a lot of wear out of both of them, because they match so many colors. Why would the dress be too much for work? You’ll need a cardi anyway and can dress it down with flats. Both will fit well into your routine, judging from your calendar posts.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It’s beautiful I remember @Marilyn
> You could dress it down. But why you want to dress it down? Just for versatility, you could wear with something more edgy something like leather jacket and chunkier heal shoe or even better ankle boots
> LBJ also could dress down as well [emoji848] also more edgy longer tuxedo jacket
> And maybe even long oversized sweater could work something like this
> Chanel has in their prefall collection
> View attachment 4058710


Unfortunately I can’t open the attachment,  but I like all your suggestions. The material is quite stiff, I might have to stick to tops that end above the waist. Leather jacket sounds great, just too warm for the party maybe. Same with ankle boots. I’ll defintely will wear the dress like that one day, maybe not to the company event, but for a private party it will be great like that.  I’ll go through my wardrobe and see what could go with it.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

ahh finally I can post replies!! I couldn't until now, I don't know why! @Marilyn, your dress is amazing, it's the one I liked but I couldn' tell you! I could see it with high-heeled black boots, or ballerinas as well! with bagg and coat of matching colors, like yellow or pink would look great too! I'd keep the jewelry very minimal, no necklaces and perhaps pearl earrings and a bracelet!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> My outfit I wore today
> All Chanel Love this dress so comfortable it’s great to wear for those days when you don’t feel wearing anything tight, pressuring , squeezing [emoji12] and I dress down with little LBJ also one of my favorites and ballerina flats [emoji4]
> Thank God we still have nice not too hot or humid weather. I hope this weather will stay for another month [emoji120][emoji56]
> View attachment 4058712
> 
> View attachment 4058715
> View attachment 4058728



Beautiful look, girleuro! Stunning dress!


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> DBF bought me a dress and skirt today. Probably because it was super inexpensive with Macy’s friends and family and I can wear it to the wedding I keep fretting about. [emoji23]
> 
> I think they’re cute and would go well with what I have.
> 
> View attachment 4059092
> 
> View attachment 4059094
> 
> 
> I can pair the dress with a navy cardigan, belt it with the little belt it comes with. I think the pink belt should match my color block Ferragamos.
> 
> The skirt I can wear at work for sure. It’s not so fluffy so it’s doesn’t widen me any more than I am [emoji23]
> 
> The dress I could wear to work too, I think. Or is it too dressy for my casual work dress code? But it could be good for weekends too.
> 
> Do you think these are keepers?



I like the skirt and dress, bake. I think the skirt is more versatile, but the dress would look good as you described wearing it too.

I don’t think that the dress would be too dressy for work.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> DBF bought me a dress and skirt today. Probably because it was super inexpensive with Macy’s friends and family and I can wear it to the wedding I keep fretting about. [emoji23]
> 
> I think they’re cute and would go well with what I have.
> 
> View attachment 4059092
> 
> View attachment 4059094
> 
> 
> I can pair the dress with a navy cardigan, belt it with the little belt it comes with. I think the pink belt should match my color block Ferragamos.
> 
> The skirt I can wear at work for sure. It’s not so fluffy so it’s doesn’t widen me any more than I am [emoji23]
> 
> The dress I could wear to work too, I think. Or is it too dressy for my casual work dress code? But it could be good for weekends too.
> 
> Do you think these are keepers?



Of course they are keepers [emoji106] Very nice of your DBF 
You can wear for work with low espadrilles in the hot summer days. The skirt you can wear with white crispy shirt and yes navy will go well. 
Also you can wear skirt with t shirts . Silk blouses, body suits, you can also threw a jeans jacket over. Its many choices


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Unfortunately I can’t open the attachment,  but I like all your suggestions. The material is quite stiff, I might have to stick to tops that end above the waist. Leather jacket sounds great, just too warm for the party maybe. Same with ankle boots. I’ll defintely will wear the dress like that one day, maybe not to the company event, but for a private party it will be great like that.  I’ll go through my wardrobe and see what could go with it.



Ah why do you want to dress it down for the party [emoji12] You could wear with little edgier booties , not actual boots and cropped or short LBJ would dress it down enough for the party . [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful look, girleuro! Stunning dress!



Thank you @Mimmy [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh wow! The whole dress is just wow!



Thank you @Marilyn [emoji257]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> My outfit I wore today
> All Chanel Love this dress so comfortable it’s great to wear for those days when you don’t feel wearing anything tight, pressuring , squeezing [emoji12] and I dress down with little LBJ also one of my favorites and ballerina flats [emoji4]
> Thank God we still have nice not too hot or humid weather. I hope this weather will stay for another month [emoji120][emoji56]
> View attachment 4058712
> 
> View attachment 4058715
> View attachment 4058728



Stunning!!!!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Stunning!!!!



Thank you @cathe_kim[emoji257]


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> DBF bought me a dress and skirt today. Probably because it was super inexpensive with Macy’s friends and family and I can wear it to the wedding I keep fretting about. [emoji23]
> 
> I think they’re cute and would go well with what I have.
> 
> View attachment 4059092
> 
> View attachment 4059094
> 
> 
> I can pair the dress with a navy cardigan, belt it with the little belt it comes with. I think the pink belt should match my color block Ferragamos.
> 
> The skirt I can wear at work for sure. It’s not so fluffy so it’s doesn’t widen me any more than I am [emoji23]
> 
> The dress I could wear to work too, I think. Or is it too dressy for my casual work dress code? But it could be good for weekends too.
> 
> Do you think these are keepers?



Fab addition to your wardrobe! I like how you can mix and match with the items that you already have in your wardrobe!


----------



## bakeacookie

@Marylin, I’m short so it actually is below knee. [emoji23] I don’t like sleeveless much so yes, I’d be wearing a cardigan anyway. I’ll give it a try. 

@Mimmy, thanks! I’m glad they were good choices. 

@girleuro, definitely tees with the skirt. I have several to go with it. 

I’ll have to see if my espadrilles match this. I know my jelly shoes will lol. 

@MinaAnais, thanks! That’s the goal! One new item can go well with many in the wardrobe. 

Woohoo. Good to know I didn’t make a mistake buying these. I almost made a mistake on buying an expensive LV bag sight unseen that’s halfway across the world [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

I love this look @bakeacookie you should try with your skirt . This you could wear at work as well


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 14 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 stretch cotton dress and leggings


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stretch cotton dress and leggings



That’s a beautiful color!


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I love this look @bakeacookie you should try with your skirt . This you could wear at work as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059355



I like that a lot! Thanks for the outfit inspiration!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I like that a lot! Thanks for the outfit inspiration!



[emoji106][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Day 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stretch cotton dress and leggings


That’s also a good collar on you, the dress is cute. It fits you so well! I’m not sure about the leggings. They seem to mock the dress somewhat, taking away some of its personality.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> That’s also a good collar on you, the dress is cute. It fits you so well! I’m not sure about the leggings. They seem to mock the dress somewhat, taking away some of its personality.



Thanks! It was too cold to go without. It looked better with the black ballerinas. 



Day 15 simple bamboo top and stretch jeans with vintage fendi wool scarf


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> DBF bought me a dress and skirt today. Probably because it was super inexpensive with Macy’s friends and family and I can wear it to the wedding I keep fretting about. [emoji23]
> 
> I think they’re cute and would go well with what I have.
> 
> View attachment 4059092
> 
> View attachment 4059094
> 
> 
> I can pair the dress with a navy cardigan, belt it with the little belt it comes with. I think the pink belt should match my color block Ferragamos.
> 
> The skirt I can wear at work for sure. It’s not so fluffy so it’s doesn’t widen me any more than I am [emoji23]
> 
> The dress I could wear to work too, I think. Or is it too dressy for my casual work dress code? But it could be good for weekends too.
> 
> Do you think these are keepers?


I love the skirt! It has the right amount of patterns and the color is very "spring". I think with the top it might be a little too overwhelming?


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I love the skirt! It has the right amount of patterns and the color is very "spring". I think with the top it might be a little too overwhelming?



I have a plain tee to wear with the skirt. I try to keep my tops plain now since my skirts and dresses are the fun pieces. 

I’m thinking a white or burgundy tee. Maybe cobalt? Not sure.


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> I have a plain tee to wear with the skirt. I try to keep my tops plain now since my skirts and dresses are the fun pieces.
> 
> I’m thinking a white or burgundy tee. Maybe cobalt? Not sure.


I immediately thought of a white tee when I saw the skirt. I think burgundy or cobalt might take away from the vibrant color.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi everyone! Gorgeous pictures!! I love the dress and skirt for summer,, with a lacy white top would look great! Also with a long sleeve t-shirt, boat neck and a little scarf on the neck,?like Audrey Hepburn! 




By the way, what are your thought on flare jeans? Back or very 2000s? I got a pair today and they are flattering but I don’t know if I’ll keep them as I’m not sure how to style them... I don’t like them with flats, but maybe with platforms or a thick heel? Do you own a pair? How do you style them?


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> Hi everyone! Gorgeous pictures!! I love the dress and skirt for summer,, with a lacy white top would look great! Also with a long sleeve t-shirt, boat neck and a little scarf on the neck,?like Audrey Hepburn!
> 
> View attachment 4061621
> 
> 
> By the way, what are your thought on flare jeans? Back or very 2000s? I got a pair today and they are flattering but I don’t know if I’ll keep them as I’m not sure how to style them... I don’t like them with flats, but maybe with platforms or a thick heel? Do you own a pair? How do you style them?


I think if they look good on you, rock them! I've seen more and more celebrities wearing flared jeans styled with heels over flats (Victoria Beckham comes to mind) and I think it's making a slow come back? Personally, I don't wear flared jeans as they are not as flattering as cigarette cuts but if I were to own a pair, I think I would pair it with a slimmer top (to off set the flare on the bottom) and wedge sandals.


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Hi everyone! Gorgeous pictures!! I love the dress and skirt for summer,, with a lacy white top would look great! Also with a long sleeve t-shirt, boat neck and a little scarf on the neck,?like Audrey Hepburn!
> 
> View attachment 4061621
> 
> 
> By the way, what are your thought on flare jeans? Back or very 2000s? I got a pair today and they are flattering but I don’t know if I’ll keep them as I’m not sure how to style them... I don’t like them with flats, but maybe with platforms or a thick heel? Do you own a pair? How do you style them?



If it fits @susanagonzc you ,then you should definitely wear them, well only if you really love it and you would be feeling comfortable wearing them. Otherwise I would say no[emoji849] 
I had a pair some years back. I wore them couple of times with waist length, little bit cropped very fitted like corset fitted Chanel white cotton blouse, but I got rid of them fast because I didn’t like how it fit my body type. I am an hourglass and have curves so they too much accentuated my hips [emoji849]
It depends are they just slightly flared or extreme. Mine was kind of too much [emoji849] 
You could also belt them and wear with slightly draped tuck in t-shirt  and also you can add a nice more fitted jacket. Shoes definitely more chunky heels. Something like espadrilles, platforms, 
I wore mine with platforms.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Here are the jeans in question (excuse the dirty mirrors and messy house, my baby loves playing with mirrors). I’ve decided to keep them, because since having the baby I haven’t felt good in almost anything, although I weight the same. Everything seems to be distributed differently [emoji28]
Oh and check out my new purse! It’s from zara. I needed something summery I could throw around, and I needed to give my good bag a break.


----------



## Mimmy

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4062145
> 
> View attachment 4062146
> View attachment 4062147
> 
> Here are the jeans in question (excuse the dirty mirrors and messy house, my baby loves playing with mirrors). I’ve decided to keep them, because since having the baby I haven’t felt good in almost anything, although I weight the same. Everything seems to be distributed differently [emoji28]
> Oh and check out my new purse! It’s from zara. I needed something summery I could throw around, and I needed to give my good bag a break.



Hi susanagonzc!

I really like how your jeans look on you; the flare is not too extreme and they fit you well. You look great!

I can see you styling them in many different ways. They could be casual with flats and a tee. They could be dressed up with a camisole and sandals for summer. A platform sandal would look great. You could wear them with a blazer/jacket also. 

The possibilities are endless! [emoji3]

Your new bag looks like a good one for summer; roomy too. I like the light blue color. 

Your baby is cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4062145
> 
> View attachment 4062146
> View attachment 4062147
> 
> Here are the jeans in question (excuse the dirty mirrors and messy house, my baby loves playing with mirrors). I’ve decided to keep them, because since having the baby I haven’t felt good in almost anything, although I weight the same. Everything seems to be distributed differently [emoji28]
> Oh and check out my new purse! It’s from zara. I needed something summery I could throw around, and I needed to give my good bag a break.



You look good! Definite keeper! It’s always hard to find jeans and since you feel good in them, keep!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4062145
> 
> View attachment 4062146
> View attachment 4062147
> 
> Here are the jeans in question (excuse the dirty mirrors and messy house, my baby loves playing with mirrors). I’ve decided to keep them, because since having the baby I haven’t felt good in almost anything, although I weight the same. Everything seems to be distributed differently [emoji28]
> Oh and check out my new purse! It’s from zara. I needed something summery I could throw around, and I needed to give my good bag a break.



Well that’s great that you like it. [emoji120]
Definitely I like yours better because they dark and not as much flare And mine was also high waisted [emoji50]
But honestly I just not so much like them at all [emoji849], unless on someone who doesn’t have any hips and very tall. But it’s just me [emoji50][emoji56]
My husband liked them but I look so much better in boot cut or straight leg jeans . I think I also was a few pounds heavier maybe [emoji849]Well It’s just I don’t .... I found my pick from a few years back the pic was made very close up. And I don’t like it [emoji20]I wore them with platforms well you can’t barely see them. The jeans were very long . [emoji849]


Cute baby congrats and enjoy. And cute bag I love blue . It is blue? Right 
Sometimes looks different colors in the pictures, but it looks nice with all your outfit[emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> You look good! Definite keeper! It’s always hard to find jeans and since you feel good in them, keep!



It’s true @bakeacookie to find jeans that you feel comfortable and happy with the fit it’s a headache [emoji856] well at least for me [emoji849] i honestly probably only liked 2 pairs in all my jeans buying life [emoji848][emoji50][emoji16] 
Well in post I met my husband era 
Before I met him, and of course in my much younger days I had one amazing sexy pair of Dolce & Gabanna jeans. [emoji12]That low very fitted in curves worn out look distressed jeans . Oh I loved those jeans . It was great days [emoji848][emoji13]
Well in post my hubby era, one pair I have and fits me so well, makes my legs miles long [emoji13], (I attached pics of them, it’s not great pictures, but these are so far my favorite jeans . I love that detail in the back of the leg . And when I used to wore these, I was getting so 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
many compliments) but my husband doesn’t like that it’s not on the higher waist. It’s definitely normal waist, but lately he feels that jeans should be not covering the curves and it would be high . It’s crazy there are no jeans that would look like that , well maybe baggy [emoji849][emoji23] 
He says that he just doesn’t like a wrong attention hah?? I think maybe he is getting old or something [emoji23][emoji12][emoji849] 
If he could, he would dress me in a sheet [emoji23] 
And since he started bugging me with it’s too tight and it’s too short (which I would never wear something like that) it’s a knee length or an inch above for God sake[emoji854], it messing up my confidence. I started becoming extremely judgmental to myself [emoji20][emoji854]
And now it’s becoming even harder to find the right jeans [emoji849]


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4062145
> 
> View attachment 4062146
> View attachment 4062147
> 
> Here are the jeans in question (excuse the dirty mirrors and messy house, my baby loves playing with mirrors). I’ve decided to keep them, because since having the baby I haven’t felt good in almost anything, although I weight the same. Everything seems to be distributed differently [emoji28]
> Oh and check out my new purse! It’s from zara. I needed something summery I could throw around, and I needed to give my good bag a break.


I love it! I think they look amazing on you and the flare isn't as extreme which will make it versatile. You can dress it down or up - I can see so many outfit combinations! And adorable baby!!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks! It was too cold to go without. It looked better with the black ballerinas.
> 
> View attachment 4059900
> 
> Day 15 simple bamboo top and stretch jeans with vintage fendi wool scarf



Great look love that cobalt blue [emoji4]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

girleuro said:


> It’s true @bakeacookie to find jeans that you feel comfortable and happy with the fit it’s a headache [emoji856] well at least for me [emoji849] i honestly probably only liked 2 pairs in all my jeans buying life [emoji848][emoji50][emoji16]
> Well in post I met my husband era
> Before I met him, and of course in my much younger days I had one amazing sexy pair of Dolce & Gabanna jeans. [emoji12]That low very fitted in curves worn out look distressed jeans . Oh I loved those jeans . It was great days [emoji848][emoji13]
> Well in post my hubby era, one pair I have and fits me so well, makes my legs miles long [emoji13], (I attached pics of them, it’s not great pictures, but these are so far my favorite jeans . I love that detail in the back of the leg . And when I used to wore these, I was getting so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062564
> View attachment 4062565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many compliments) but my husband doesn’t like that it’s not on the higher waist. It’s definitely normal waist, but lately he feels that jeans should be not covering the curves and it would be high . It’s crazy there are no jeans that would look like that , well maybe baggy [emoji849][emoji23]
> He says that he just doesn’t like a wrong attention hah?? I think maybe he is getting old or something [emoji23][emoji12][emoji849]
> If he could, he would dress me in a sheet [emoji23]
> And since he started bugging me with it’s too tight and it’s too short (which I would never wear something like that) it’s a knee length or an inch above for God sake[emoji854], it messing up my confidence. I started becoming extremely judgmental to myself [emoji20][emoji854]
> And now it’s becoming even harder to find the right jeans [emoji849]



That’s crazy, those jeans are not revealing at all, and even if they were, you can wear what you want!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> That’s crazy, those jeans are not revealing at all, and even if they were, you can wear what you want!



Thank you @susanagonzc [emoji257][emoji120] I know I am ok with constructive criticism. I don’t want to look funny or inappropriate , But this is nothing like that . These are absolutely not revealing anything[emoji849]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you @susanagonzc [emoji257][emoji120] I know I am ok with constructive criticism. I don’t want to look funny or inappropriate , But this is nothing like that . These are absolutely not revealing anything[emoji849]



Perhaps there’s some compromise somewhere out there. He can’t have you all in a plain sheet, that’s not you, unless it’s a Chanel sheet. 

That way he’s not nagging but you’re still fabulously dressed and happy. 

I don’t think he meant those comments to make you feel bad about yourself.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Perhaps there’s some compromise somewhere out there. He can’t have you all in a plain sheet, that’s not you, unless it’s a Chanel sheet.
> 
> That way he’s not nagging but you’re still fabulously dressed and happy.
> 
> I don’t think he meant those comments to make you feel bad about yourself.



Aww you are so sweet @bakeacookie  [emoji120][emoji56][emoji257] 
You made my day[emoji126][emoji41] 
Chanel sheet lol [emoji23][emoji13] 
I wonder if they make them[emoji16][emoji854][emoji12]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

girleuro said:


> Aww you are so sweet @bakeacookie  [emoji120][emoji56][emoji257]
> You made my day[emoji126][emoji41]
> Chanel sheet lol [emoji23][emoji13]
> I wonder if they make them[emoji16][emoji854][emoji12]



Like this one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji23]


----------



## MinaAnais

girleuro said:


> It’s true @bakeacookie to find jeans that you feel comfortable and happy with the fit it’s a headache [emoji856] well at least for me [emoji849] i honestly probably only liked 2 pairs in all my jeans buying life [emoji848][emoji50][emoji16]
> Well in post I met my husband era
> Before I met him, and of course in my much younger days I had one amazing sexy pair of Dolce & Gabanna jeans. [emoji12]That low very fitted in curves worn out look distressed jeans . Oh I loved those jeans . It was great days [emoji848][emoji13]
> Well in post my hubby era, one pair I have and fits me so well, makes my legs miles long [emoji13], (I attached pics of them, it’s not great pictures, but these are so far my favorite jeans . I love that detail in the back of the leg . And when I used to wore these, I was getting so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062564
> View attachment 4062565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many compliments) but my husband doesn’t like that it’s not on the higher waist. It’s definitely normal waist, but lately he feels that jeans should be not covering the curves and it would be high . It’s crazy there are no jeans that would look like that , well maybe baggy [emoji849][emoji23]
> He says that he just doesn’t like a wrong attention hah?? I think maybe he is getting old or something [emoji23][emoji12][emoji849]
> If he could, he would dress me in a sheet [emoji23]
> And since he started bugging me with it’s too tight and it’s too short (which I would never wear something like that) it’s a knee length or an inch above for God sake[emoji854], it messing up my confidence. I started becoming extremely judgmental to myself [emoji20][emoji854]
> And now it’s becoming even harder to find the right jeans [emoji849]



Firstly, a woman should dress to please herself, as when she feels at her best that she can give her best to her family and loved ones. 

Secondly, if my husband would dismiss my dress sense, I would tell him it's none of his business and that I amo not his pet. He married me because he loves me for who I am, not for my wardrobe. At the same time, I don't critizise his dress sense for the same reasons.

Having said that, his pink velour shirt that he had for the last 20 years got lost in our last move...


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23]



[emoji106][emoji12][emoji23] lol 
Does it come in different colors [emoji38][emoji23][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Firstly, a woman should dress to please herself, as when she feels at her best that she can give her best to her family and loved ones.
> 
> Secondly, if my husband would dismiss my dress sense, I would tell him it's none of his business and that I amo not his pet. He married me because he loves me for who I am, not for my wardrobe. At the same time, I don't critizise his dress sense for the same reasons.
> 
> Having said that, his pink velour shirt that he had for the last 20 years got lost in our last move...



Thank you @MinaAnais [emoji257] 
Most of the times I do what I do[emoji12] 
But sometimes it does get to me his comments...[emoji849] 
My husband has type A personality and one of his past professions were body guard, so he sees the world in different colors [emoji13] He constantly says to me, that I don’t watch my surroundings, etc... so over protective [emoji854]
Lol his pink shirt got lost that’s a great one[emoji38] Smart move! Of course you don’t know what happened to it [emoji12][emoji6][emoji56]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> It’s true @bakeacookie to find jeans that you feel comfortable and happy with the fit it’s a headache [emoji856] well at least for me [emoji849] i honestly probably only liked 2 pairs in all my jeans buying life [emoji848][emoji50][emoji16]
> Well in post I met my husband era
> Before I met him, and of course in my much younger days I had one amazing sexy pair of Dolce & Gabanna jeans. [emoji12]That low very fitted in curves worn out look distressed jeans . Oh I loved those jeans . It was great days [emoji848][emoji13]
> Well in post my hubby era, one pair I have and fits me so well, makes my legs miles long [emoji13], (I attached pics of them, it’s not great pictures, but these are so far my favorite jeans . I love that detail in the back of the leg . And when I used to wore these, I was getting so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062564
> View attachment 4062565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many compliments) but my husband doesn’t like that it’s not on the higher waist. It’s definitely normal waist, but lately he feels that jeans should be not covering the curves and it would be high . It’s crazy there are no jeans that would look like that , well maybe baggy [emoji849][emoji23]
> He says that he just doesn’t like a wrong attention hah?? I think maybe he is getting old or something [emoji23][emoji12][emoji849]
> If he could, he would dress me in a sheet [emoji23]
> And since he started bugging me with it’s too tight and it’s too short (which I would never wear something like that) it’s a knee length or an inch above for God sake[emoji854], it messing up my confidence. I started becoming extremely judgmental to myself [emoji20][emoji854]
> And now it’s becoming even harder to find the right jeans [emoji849]


I have to disagree with your hubby. There's nothing revealing about these jeans at all and I think you look great in them! Please don't let his comments affect your positive attitude!!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I have to disagree with your hubby. There's nothing revealing about these jeans at all and I think you look great in them! Please don't let his comments affect your positive attitude!!



Thank you so much @cathe_kim you are very kind [emoji257][emoji120][emoji56] 
It does sometimes irritates his comments just for a moment, but I am too stubborn to be affected in a long run [emoji13] [emoji56] , well I think so [emoji848] 
I don’t think anyone can be more critical on me as I am on myself [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4062145
> 
> View attachment 4062146
> View attachment 4062147
> 
> Here are the jeans in question (excuse the dirty mirrors and messy house, my baby loves playing with mirrors). I’ve decided to keep them, because since having the baby I haven’t felt good in almost anything, although I weight the same. Everything seems to be distributed differently [emoji28]
> Oh and check out my new purse! It’s from zara. I needed something summery I could throw around, and I needed to give my good bag a break.


The jeans look great and so do you. Love all the accessories above. The bag and especially the baby. Same color...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Well that’s great that you like it. [emoji120]
> Definitely I like yours better because they dark and not as much flare And mine was also high waisted [emoji50]
> But honestly I just not so much like them at all [emoji849], unless on someone who doesn’t have any hips and very tall. But it’s just me [emoji50][emoji56]
> My husband liked them but I look so much better in boot cut or straight leg jeans . I think I also was a few pounds heavier maybe [emoji849]Well It’s just I don’t .... I found my pick from a few years back the pic was made very close up. And I don’t like it [emoji20]I wore them with platforms well you can’t barely see them. The jeans were very long . [emoji849]
> View attachment 4062481
> 
> Cute baby congrats and enjoy. And cute bag I love blue . It is blue? Right
> Sometimes looks different colors in the pictures, but it looks nice with all your outfit[emoji257]


I agree with cathe_kim! You look so good in those jeans. Really cute! I understand that you want to please your husband. Who doesn’t? But we shouldn’t go so far as to totally neglect our instincts.  Mine is still not sold on my bangs and comments a lot on how pretty I used to be before. How subtle... But I like them more and more and will not let them grow out any time soon. 
If you yourself didn’t feel perfect in these jeans, that’s a different matter, but they probably make a cute behind!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I agree with cathe_kim! You look so good in those jeans. Really cute! I understand that you want to please your husband. Who doesn’t? But we shouldn’t go so far as to totally neglect our instincts.  Mine is still not sold on my bangs and comments a lot on how pretty I used to be before. How subtle... But I like them more and more and will not let them grow out any time soon.
> If you yourself didn’t feel perfect in these jeans, that’s a different matter, but they probably make a cute behind!



Thank you @Marilyn[emoji257] Men! Husbands! [emoji849] How subtle... no he didn’t [emoji849][emoji50] I know he doesn’t really mean it! He just trying to irritate you, so you might give up[emoji23]
Mine says in very subtle way, that he loves everything I wear, is just he worries that I send a wrong message ah?? That’s crazy. I would understand that he would say that about more risqué outfits , but knee length dress /or 1-2 inches shorter or normal jeans, that’s too much[emoji856] . I don’t really care what he says it’s just spoils that day. He mumbles with irritating comments such as “you dress like a teenager” ! [emoji854]and of course, we get to the arguments 
And in normal circumstances I would not pay him any mind. But I really not too happy these days . I have been caregiver (in and out in the hospitals for almost 9 years) I am exhausted and the waiting when I will be able to go home for a visit
I am so impatient. And oh something new , all this talk about world war 3/the end of the world drives me crazy [emoji856][emoji23][emoji854]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you @Marilyn[emoji257] Men! Husbands! [emoji849] How subtle... no he didn’t [emoji849][emoji50] I know he doesn’t really mean it! He just trying to irritate you, so you might give up[emoji23]
> Mine says in very subtle way, that he loves everything I wear, is just he worries that I send a wrong message ah?? That’s crazy. I would understand that he would say that about more risqué outfits , but knee length dress /or 1-2 inches shorter or normal jeans, that’s too much[emoji856] . I don’t really care what he says it’s just spoils that day. He mumbles with irritating comments such as “you dress like a teenager” ! [emoji854]and of course, we get to the arguments
> And in normal circumstances I would not pay him any mind. But I really not too happy these days . I have been caregiver (in and out in the hospitals for almost 9 years) I am exhausted and the waiting when I will be able to go home for a visit
> I am so impatient. And oh something new , all this talk about world war 3/the end of the world drives me crazy [emoji856][emoji23][emoji854]


You’re such a sensitive soul. I understand you’re exhausted and sad and worried. How can anyone do what you do, be still so positive about everything and look fabulous while doing it! He might also be irritated, protective, he knows he probably wouldn’t live if it wasn’t for you taking care of him. Of course he wants to keep this wonderful, beautiful, smart woman at his side and not draw attention to her. There’s a lot of insecurity in these adult boys, which all men are. We just have to accept it and not change for them, because that’s also not what they want.
Don’t worry to much! Your world will be fine and so will the rest of the world. There’s a lot happening now, and there’s also a great young generation growing up that will take care of the world. We’ve seen it everywhere how the young take charge and if we raise our kids right they’ll be able to turn things around. And we’ll guide them and advise them - and look fabulous like you!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@bakeacookie @Mimmy @cathe_kim thanks for your comments! If you liked my baby’s leg you should see her face! Hahaha 
Thanks for all your comments! I wasn’t too sure about flared jeans but they are fun, and different from all my skinny jeans, which I’m slowly realizing that they don’t flatter my legs anymore... ay moms, what prices we pay... so I might invest in some levis during their sale in summer. However I’ve had bad experiences with levis before, them not lasting long. Anybody can vouch for them? I love the look but i dont know if the quality has declined and theyre no longer what they once were!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options. 

I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes

Photos: 
These are the ones I have and adore from me&i


These are the ones I'm considering.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options.
> 
> I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes
> 
> Photos:
> These are the ones I have and adore from me&i
> View attachment 4063335
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> View attachment 4063336
> View attachment 4063337
> View attachment 4063338
> View attachment 4063339
> View attachment 4063340



Thosw pants have potential! They look comfortable and structured. The only dowsize I can see is that they might not be flattering in the stomach region if the fabric is too thin, and if you tuck in a shirt it might show. If you end up getting them, review them for us! I love the gray and mustard ones! 
Pants, jeans and leggings are tricky, i find i have to replace them every 2 years or so... they get stretched, loose their shape... any pants, trousers or jeans you swear by?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

So excited about the flare jeans! They work with a shirt too. I could see this look for fall with boots. I included the last pic so you could see the flare, which is not too extreme.


----------



## Sass

Hi everyone, I've been a bit absent lately trying to catch up, home in bed sick.

Susana I love the flared jeans, great style, fit like a dream and you look like a million dollars in them!

Girleuro I also like your jeans I would not say that they are too tight or revealing at all. It is sweet he is trying to protect you. I would agree with Mina women should wear what they want.
Weirdly I have the opposite issue with my husband - he is always trying to encourage me to wear tighter more revealing things. I think since I am not six foot and a supermodel and simply a normal woman too tight is not a good look. 

On men Bakeacookie I think you might have the dream one - he shops for you and buys nice things


----------



## Sass

My sister and I were just talking about leather jacket - moto style, she is wanting to invest in a good one that will last i.e. 10 years or more. Any one have any suggestions for brands. I said perhaps All saints although I am not sure of their quality. Also acne if she wanted to splurge for moto style but I think with aussie dollar acne is just too expensive!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> Thosw pants have potential! They look comfortable and structured. The only dowsize I can see is that they might not be flattering in the stomach region if the fabric is too thin, and if you tuck in a shirt it might show. If you end up getting them, review them for us! I love the gray and mustard ones!
> Pants, jeans and leggings are tricky, i find i have to replace them every 2 years or so... they get stretched, loose their shape... any pants, trousers or jeans you swear by?



Which of the 4 styles are you referring to?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Which of the 4 styles are you referring to?



Sorry! The everlane workpant regular


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options.
> 
> I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes
> 
> Photos:
> These are the ones I have and adore from me&i
> View attachment 4063335
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> View attachment 4063336
> View attachment 4063337
> View attachment 4063338
> View attachment 4063339
> View attachment 4063340





susanagonzc said:


> Thosw pants have potential! They look comfortable and structured. The only dowsize I can see is that they might not be flattering in the stomach region if the fabric is too thin, and if you tuck in a shirt it might show. If you end up getting them, review them for us! I love the gray and mustard ones!
> Pants, jeans and leggings are tricky, i find i have to replace them every 2 years or so... they get stretched, loose their shape... any pants, trousers or jeans you swear by?



I’m not sure if I’ve seen any of those brands before, especially not in Germany. Also I don’t know if you get cambio or seductive in the US, or any other country. I love the,, they’re  very similar to the ones you posted @HopelessBagGirl.  Cambio makes thicker ones in winter, thinner in the summer season, they don’t loose their shape, are easy to wash and last decades. There’s always some stretch to them and they come in a lot of colors. I have red and orange ones, black, brown, off white. Seductive does a lot of fun patterns and they are as wearable as leggings,  but so much dressier. You could even get flared ones.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> My sister and I were just talking about leather jacket - moto style, she is wanting to invest in a good one that will last i.e. 10 years or more. Any one have any suggestions for brands. I said perhaps All saints although I am not sure of their quality. Also acne if she wanted to splurge for moto style but I think with aussie dollar acne is just too expensive!



Sass! You’re back! How nice! How’s married life? Cute that your husband wants to show you off, he’s just so proud of you!
You can get leather jackets or fake leather jackets at all the major chain stores nowadays for little money. If you want to invest I’d suggest Tigha, which make very moto  like jackets like this one. I’ve had it for years and it fits beautifully and is very soft.


----------



## Marylin

This one is by milestone and a bit more elegant. Also beautifully soft and well made. I wear this one with skirts and dresses as well as pants.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4063389
> View attachment 4063390
> 
> So excited about the flare jeans! They work with a shirt too. I could see this look for fall with boots. I included the last pic so you could see the flare, which is not too extreme.


You look great! It’s just the perfect way to wear them, those shoes are exactly right!


----------



## Marylin

I ended up wearing the dress you ladies voted for for the event last night and it was perfect. I had to throw the cardi over my shoulders when outside and had to wear flats (broke two toes the other day...) thanks again for helping to decide, I got dressed in two minutes and was out the door in 10!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options.
> 
> I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes
> 
> Photos:
> These are the ones I have and adore from me&i
> View attachment 4063335
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> View attachment 4063336
> View attachment 4063337
> View attachment 4063338
> View attachment 4063339
> View attachment 4063340



My favorite work pants are usually from Theory or Vince. I'm very picky when it comes to pants. They have to meet the following criteria: 1) comfortable 2) zippered front 3) hooks for a belt 4) front pockets 5) mid to high rise 6) tapered ankles 7) no sagging

Below is one of theory's newest styles which I wear everyday (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/theory...tegory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SEA BLUE) ! And although it says to dry clean, I just cold wash on a delicate cycle (inside a garment bag) and lay flat to dry and it has worked great for me!

Out of the options that you have listed I like the everlane ponte skinny pants (are they like the j crew pixy pants??) just because of the ankle cut and it seems like it'll be most comfortable.


----------



## cathe_kim

Sass said:


> My sister and I were just talking about leather jacket - moto style, she is wanting to invest in a good one that will last i.e. 10 years or more. Any one have any suggestions for brands. I said perhaps All saints although I am not sure of their quality. Also acne if she wanted to splurge for moto style but I think with aussie dollar acne is just too expensive!


I wouldn't recommend an All saints leather jacket just because I don't think the quality is quite there for the amount of money it costs. I'm not sure if it's available in Australia but Muubba leather jackets can be found for over 50% off at Nordstrom Rack and they have a good selection (https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Muubaa). Vince also has good quality lambskin or calfskin leather jackets and I got mine at the outlet for $250 (originally $990 or so). But my all time favorite jacket is from Zara! It's faux leather but I had it since I was a freshman in college and it doesn't show any signs of wear.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I ended up wearing the dress you ladies voted for for the event last night and it was perfect. I had to throw the cardi over my shoulders when outside and had to wear flats (broke two toes the other day...) thanks again for helping to decide, I got dressed in two minutes and was out the door in 10!
> 
> View attachment 4063657


YAY!!! Glad we were able to help. Gorgeous ensemble!  Simple but stated.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I should have mentioned I'm not looking for work pants, but everyday ponte pants.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I should have mentioned I'm not looking for work pants, but everyday ponte pants.


Got it. My favorite are the Pixie Pants from J Crew. They're sold out online and I'm not sure if they have it in store (it's been a while since I've gone in). It retained shape, extremely comfortable and I've had mine for 4 years! They were less than $100 and I got them for 30% off so it was a bargain! I wear them to work whenever I wear a more boxier shirt that is long and have received many compliments. My only thing is that it gets too hot during the summer due to the double knit material.

I'm really digging everlane's ponte skinny pants over the work pants just because I like how the zipper looks cleaner. I haven't pulled the trigger on it yet as I'm waiting for my return to be credited.


----------



## cathe_kim

Help please! I’m leaving for Paris (my first visit!) on Sunday and I haven’t started to pack. I’m looking at my closet and feel like I don’t any fun items to wear. I have a pretty minimalist closet that I share with DH and am fighting this urge to go on an emergency shopping spree.

Do any of you ladies have advice on what you pack for Paris? And should I give into this urge?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

cathe_kim said:


> Help please! I’m leaving for Paris (my first visit!) on Sunday and I haven’t started to pack. I’m looking at my closet and feel like I don’t any fun items to wear. I have a pretty minimalist closet that I share with DH and am fighting this urge to go on an emergency shopping spree.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have advice on what you pack for Paris? And should I give into this urge?
> 
> View attachment 4064006



First, kudos on your organisation, looks very pleasing! Is it the konmari method?
Let me tell you what I packed for my last visit (other than underwear, sunglasses, socks...)

-Beige trench
-stripped tee (going for the french girl look)
-black chinos
-black cardigan
-jeans
-black and white polkadot blouse
-2 basic neck crew tshits, in black and white
-stretchy dress in navy blue


Shoes:
-white addidas style sneakers
-black ballerinas

-crossbody bag (and my husband got a backpack to carry things like water, umbrella... gotta have my sherpa lol jk some days I took the backpack and no bag, or put the bag inside)
-grey scarf


It doesn’t qualify as fun necessarily but it’s versatile, comfy and stylish (hopefully...). Although mainly comfy. You could add heels and a better dress and pack some jewelry if you’re into fancy night outs, which I’m not.

Ahhhh Paris... you make me think of my baby free days!!! Are you excited? Enjoy!!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You’re such a sensitive soul. I understand you’re exhausted and sad and worried. How can anyone do what you do, be still so positive about everything and look fabulous while doing it! He might also be irritated, protective, he knows he probably wouldn’t live if it wasn’t for you taking care of him. Of course he wants to keep this wonderful, beautiful, smart woman at his side and not draw attention to her. There’s a lot of insecurity in these adult boys, which all men are. We just have to accept it and not change for them, because that’s also not what they want.
> Don’t worry to much! Your world will be fine and so will the rest of the world. There’s a lot happening now, and there’s also a great young generation growing up that will take care of the world. We’ve seen it everywhere how the young take charge and if we raise our kids right they’ll be able to turn things around. And we’ll guide them and advise them - and look fabulous like you!



Thank you so much @Marilyn[emoji257][emoji173]️
You have the kindest heart and so much compassion [emoji120] You always know what to say . Your boys and your big baby [emoji23]husband are very lucky to have you . [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji56]
I am so happy that I found this thread [emoji4] , and all these amazing women here[emoji120] . And here we all love fashion , but we not limited only to that. We advise each other on life situations, Health . We don’t sugarcoat, we are all real. So grateful for that [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257] Cheers ladies  And happy upcoming Mother’s Day to all of us [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> First, kudos on your organisation, looks very pleasing! Is it the konmari method?
> Let me tell you what I packed for my last visit (other than underwear, sunglasses, socks...)
> 
> -Beige trench
> -stripped tee (going for the french girl look)
> -black chinos
> -black cardigan
> -jeans
> -black and white polkadot blouse
> -2 basic neck crew tshits, in black and white
> -stretchy dress in navy blue
> 
> 
> Shoes:
> -white addidas style sneakers
> -black ballerinas
> 
> -crossbody bag (and my husband got a backpack to carry things like water, umbrella... gotta have my sherpa lol jk some days I took the backpack and no bag, or put the bag inside)
> -grey scarf
> 
> 
> It doesn’t qualify as fun necessarily but it’s versatile, comfy and stylish (hopefully...). Although mainly comfy. You could add heels and a better dress and pack some jewelry if you’re into fancy night outs, which I’m not.
> 
> Ahhhh Paris... you make me think of my baby free days!!! Are you excited? Enjoy!!!!


Thanks!!! I'm not sure which method it is but I like to purge my closet every month by wearing every item and coming up with at least 3 other outfit combinations. I then organize it by category and fold it. I do like to fold my jeans and have them stand like books so you can see the color shade and brand (by the back pockets). I also control what goes in and out of DH's side so it looks a lot more uniform. LOL

And thanks for detailing what you brought to Paris! As I only have basic items, I wasn't thinking too hard about what to bring but after seeing so many pictures of my friends in Paris in fun cute dresses that I started to get anxious. And I now have that itch/excuse to go shopping


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Help please! I’m leaving for Paris (my first visit!) on Sunday and I haven’t started to pack. I’m looking at my closet and feel like I don’t any fun items to wear. I have a pretty minimalist closet that I share with DH and am fighting this urge to go on an emergency shopping spree.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have advice on what you pack for Paris? And should I give into this urge?
> 
> View attachment 4064006



Omg so you already leaving [emoji122]Lucky you[emoji4] Calm down. Just take what you would really love to wear
Definitely some comfortable shoes. Some of those Chanel ballerina flats[emoji6] 
Trench , some cardigans , t shirts, and some skirts which you could wear with different T-shirts and tops, or bodysuits a 
few scarves, jeans, not sure is it warm now , maybe some peep toe booties, that would go with your dresses, skirts, ...
Definitely a few dresses for your celebration, romantic dinners . After all 
It’s a special occasion-your wedding anniversary yes? 
Just check the weather if you need any light coat or something like that 
Well I would also take some scarves, some berets[emoji12] for French girl look
A few handbags , not too many since you are planning to purchase some new ones[emoji6] 
Some light dresses , that you could dress down or up . 
And have fun!!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Omg so you already leaving [emoji122]Lucky you[emoji4] Calm down. Just take what you would really love to wear
> Definitely some comfortable shoes. Some of those Chanel ballerina flats[emoji6]
> Trench , some cardigans , t shirts, and some skirts which you could wear with different T-shirts and tops, or bodysuits a
> few scarves, jeans, not sure is it warm now , maybe some peep toe booties, that would go with your dresses, skirts, ...
> Definitely a few dresses for your celebration, romantic dinners . After all
> It’s a special occasion-your wedding anniversary yes?
> Just check the weather if you need any light coat or something like that
> Well I would also take some scarves, some berets[emoji12] for French girl look
> A few handbags , not too many since you are planning to purchase some new ones[emoji6]
> Some light dresses , that you could dress down or up .
> And have fun!!!!



Thank you so much for remembering - you are just so sweet! Yes, it's for my first wedding anniversary and we're planning on bringing 2 carry on bags and 1 weekender for the two of us.

I was thinking a leather jacket, trench jacket, black and white tees, black trousers, a pair of skinny jeans, white keds, my black chanel ballerinas, grey cardigan, cream cashmere sweater, 2 silk scarves, a LBD, a lightweight dress, and heels. It's not much but I plan on coming home with a couple of items that have been on my wish list

m/l classic flap in lambskin ghw
compact bearn wallet
Silk GM scarf/shawl
and a fun bag either in the styles of an old medium boy, small/mini c/f, coco handle or garden party 30
I feel like I'm missing something.. LOL
I'm just so excited to go!! And because it's for a special occasion, I guess I wanted to look extra memorable in pictures we'll be taking but I guess that's not going to matter if I'm not comfortable with what I wear.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Thank you so much for remembering - you are just so sweet! Yes, it's for my first wedding anniversary and we're planning on bringing 2 carry on bags and 1 weekender for the two of us.
> 
> I was thinking a leather jacket, trench jacket, black and white tees, black trousers, a pair of skinny jeans, white keds, my black chanel ballerinas, grey cardigan, cream cashmere sweater, 2 silk scarves, a LBD, a lightweight dress, and heels. It's not much but I plan on coming home with a couple of items that have been on my wish list
> 
> m/l classic flap in lambskin ghw
> compact bearn wallet
> Silk GM scarf/shawl
> and a fun bag either in the styles of an old medium boy, small/mini c/f, coco handle or garden party 30
> I feel like I'm missing something.. LOL
> I'm just so excited to go!! And because it's for a special occasion, I guess I wanted to look extra memorable in pictures we'll be taking but I guess that's not going to matter if I'm not comfortable with what I wear.



Don’t worry just enjoy that pressures time together[emoji257] It looks like you covered all necessities for the trip and if it’s something missing, you can always purchase in Paris [emoji6][emoji13] yes !


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> Help please! I’m leaving for Paris (my first visit!) on Sunday and I haven’t started to pack. I’m looking at my closet and feel like I don’t any fun items to wear. I have a pretty minimalist closet that I share with DH and am fighting this urge to go on an emergency shopping spree.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have advice on what you pack for Paris? And should I give into this urge?
> 
> View attachment 4064006



I love how your closet looks! 

Don’t give in to your urge now, at least wait till you’re in Paris to shop for new clothes [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Thosw pants have potential! They look comfortable and structured. The only dowsize I can see is that they might not be flattering in the stomach region if the fabric is too thin, and if you tuck in a shirt it might show. If you end up getting them, review them for us! I love the gray and mustard ones!
> Pants, jeans and leggings are tricky, i find i have to replace them every 2 years or so... they get stretched, loose their shape... any pants, trousers or jeans you swear by?



I like stretch ponte skinny and mustard ones. But to purchase pants online is not easy, unless you already know the brand.Make sure that it would be available return option, in case it doesn’t fit [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Sass said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a bit absent lately trying to catch up, home in bed sick.
> 
> Susana I love the flared jeans, great style, fit like a dream and you look like a million dollars in them!
> 
> Girleuro I also like your jeans I would not say that they are too tight or revealing at all. It is sweet he is trying to protect you. I would agree with Mina women should wear what they want.
> Weirdly I have the opposite issue with my husband - he is always trying to encourage me to wear tighter more revealing things. I think since I am not six foot and a supermodel and simply a normal woman too tight is not a good look.
> 
> On men Bakeacookie I think you might have the dream one - he shops for you and buys nice things



Welcome back @Sass [emoji257] hope everything is well with you[emoji4]
Thank you on your kind comments 
And wow what a lucky girl are you, [emoji12]husband encourages more sexy clothes. [emoji122] It’s actually so sweet. He sees you in different way, that you see yourself [emoji120]


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> I love how your closet looks!
> 
> Don’t give in to your urge now, at least wait till you’re in Paris to shop for new clothes [emoji23]



So true!!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

Sass said:


> My sister and I were just talking about leather jacket - moto style, she is wanting to invest in a good one that will last i.e. 10 years or more. Any one have any suggestions for brands. I said perhaps All saints although I am not sure of their quality. Also acne if she wanted to splurge for moto style but I think with aussie dollar acne is just too expensive!



There’s a brand everyone raves about during the Nordstrom sale time. Was it Rag and Bone? 
Coach also has one and the leather was so soft.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 16? 
Dvf silk top and naot shoes I painted with purple nail polish.


----------



## Mimmy

@Sass Welcome back! Congrats on your marriage!

I have a Current/Elliott black leather jacket and a Rececca Minkoff one. Neither one is a moto style, but both are of excellent quality. I am not sure if these are brands that are readily available in Australia. 

@Marylin Great styling on your dress accessories! Really sorry to hear about your broken toes; hope they are not too painful. 

@cathe_kim Have a great time in Paris! I have not been there for many years. What you’re packing sounds like it will work out well. As others have said, if you find you are missing something, you can buy it in Paris.


----------



## Marylin

@cathe_kim Backing everything the others advised for your Paris trip. Wear something comfortable, and take a trench. It’s supposed to rain every now and then next week, so you might want to dress in layers. You’ll look cute in pictures if you look happy and you will for sure! French Girls always look like they don’t care at all how they look. But they so do! My advise is, keep it simple and stylish. Good fit and one great accessory that’s all you need. And you can always go shopping...  (not that I’m suggesting you do...)

@Mimmy thanks for asking. It actually  is getting more painful now. I couldn’t fit into the shoes any more I wore a few days ago.  Thanks again also for voting for that maje dress, I’m glad I went with your advice!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4064826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 16?
> Dvf silk top and naot shoes I painted with purple nail polish.


That color really is great on you. And the shoes look cute yet comfortable!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you so much @Marilyn[emoji257][emoji173]️
> You have the kindest heart and so much compassion [emoji120] You always know what to say . Your boys and your big baby [emoji23]husband are very lucky to have you . [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji56]
> I am so happy that I found this thread [emoji4] , and all these amazing women here[emoji120] . And here we all love fashion , but we not limited only to that. We advise each other on life situations, Health . We don’t sugarcoat, we are all real. So grateful for that [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257] Cheers ladies  And happy upcoming Mother’s Day to all of us [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you girleuro, I’ll tell my boys that. 
You’re right, this is a great bunch of women on this thread and I love how close we are without ever having met. Which I’m sure we will some day, definitely next time, I go to Florida. Maybe some time next year.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you girleuro, I’ll tell my boys that.
> You’re right, this is a great bunch of women on this thread and I love how close we are without ever having met. Which I’m sure we will some day, definitely next time, I go to Florida. Maybe some time next year.



That would be great [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4064826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 16?
> Dvf silk top and naot shoes I painted with purple nail polish.



Beautiful color shirt and those jeans fits you well. [emoji106]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I ended up wearing the dress you ladies voted for for the event last night and it was perfect. I had to throw the cardi over my shoulders when outside and had to wear flats (broke two toes the other day...) thanks again for helping to decide, I got dressed in two minutes and was out the door in 10!
> 
> View attachment 4063657



Omg [emoji50] are you ok @Marilyn[emoji20] you broke 2 toes? How did this happened? Is it something dropped on the foot! 
I hope you are getting better[emoji120]
The outfit is beautiful and those flat shoes goes great with all the outfit 
You look fabulous [emoji257]


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> @Sass Welcome back! Congrats on your marriage!
> 
> I have a Current/Elliott black leather jacket and a Rececca Minkoff one. Neither one is a moto style, but both are of excellent quality. I am not sure if these are brands that are readily available in Australia.
> 
> @Marylin Great styling on your dress accessories! Really sorry to hear about your broken toes; hope they are not too painful.
> 
> @cathe_kim Have a great time in Paris! I have not been there for many years. What you’re packing sounds like it will work out well. As others have said, if you find you are missing something, you can buy it in Paris.





Marylin said:


> @cathe_kim Backing everything the others advised for your Paris trip. Wear something comfortable, and take a trench. It’s supposed to rain every now and then next week, so you might want to dress in layers. You’ll look cute in pictures if you look happy and you will for sure! French Girls always look like they don’t care at all how they look. But they so do! My advise is, keep it simple and stylish. Good fit and one great accessory that’s all you need. And you can always go shopping...  (not that I’m suggesting you do...)
> 
> @Mimmy thanks for asking. It actually  is getting more painful now. I couldn’t fit into the shoes any more I wore a few days ago.  Thanks again also for voting for that maje dress, I’m glad I went with your advice!



Thank you both! I'll remember to behave while I'm there


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Omg [emoji50] are you ok @Marilyn[emoji20] you broke 2 toes? How did this happened? Is it something dropped on the foot!
> I hope you are getting better[emoji120]
> The outfit is beautiful and those flat shoes goes great with all the outfit
> You look fabulous [emoji257]


I’m fine, don’t worry. Got stuck at the doorframe. Toes are taped, there’s nothing else to do. It has happened before, and will again, probably. I’m just always in a hurry I guess. I’ve been taking arnica.  Actually it was good I didn’t fit into heels. The flats did dress down the dress just enough to make it look cool.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I’m fine, don’t worry. Got stuck at the doorframe. Toes are taped, there’s nothing else to do. It has happened before, and will again, probably. I’m just always in a hurry I guess. I’ve been taking arnica.  Actually it was good I didn’t fit into heels. The flats did dress down the dress just enough to make it look cool.



[emoji15] that sounds painful but glad to hear you’re coping!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m fine, don’t worry. Got stuck at the doorframe. Toes are taped, there’s nothing else to do. It has happened before, and will again, probably. I’m just always in a hurry I guess. I’ve been taking arnica.  Actually it was good I didn’t fit into heels. The flats did dress down the dress just enough to make it look cool.



I agree about the shoes It did dress the dress little bit down, but still gave very elegant look [emoji7]
But no don’t say that about you toes, be more careful[emoji120] At least for shoes sake[emoji12] every injury leaves something. I had my foot fractured in my 20’s and still that foot not as strong as the other one. And it does feel weather changes [emoji23]
And arnica is great, I would add some turmeric and magnesium as well [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I agree about the shoes It did dress the dress little bit down, but still gave very elegant look [emoji7]
> But no don’t say that about you toes, be more careful[emoji120] At least for shoes sake[emoji12] every injury leaves something. I had my foot fractured in my 20’s and still that foot not as strong as the other one. And it does feel weather changes [emoji23]
> And arnica is great, I would add some turmeric and magnesium as well [emoji848]


Thanks for the advice, you’re  right. I should go back to taking magnesium more often! And I should take care of my feet  to keep being able to wear my heels! If nothing else, right?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks for the advice, you’re  right. I should go back to taking magnesium more often! And I should take care of my feet  to keep being able to wear my heels! If nothing else, right?



That’s what I worry about [emoji13] 
No since we are talking about supplements, I am going to suggest something else, just please don’t laugh [emoji38] 
We all should consume minerals, and not just those supplement minerals, but real thing, I am talking here about monotomic gold. Just do your research on it. It’s a secret to our health, aging, wisdom, etc.., 
We knew about this for some years now, but with all the problems, we kind of forgot to focus. Now there is very expensive one , like 30% price of the average Chanel handbag [emoji849][emoji50][emoji854]but also there is very affordable. We started with the second one. Anyways we were study and watched videos on YouTube and it’s truly shocking results we saw -like cat grew his lost tail [emoji50][emoji23][emoji13][emoji16] 
So really all the rest of vitamins that we take it’s only gimmicks , we , all the people do need real minerals, actually it does say in the Bible, that our ancestors consumed it .


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I’m fine, don’t worry. Got stuck at the doorframe. Toes are taped, there’s nothing else to do. It has happened before, and will again, probably. I’m just always in a hurry I guess. I’ve been taking arnica.  Actually it was good I didn’t fit into heels. The flats did dress down the dress just enough to make it look cool.


Aww Marylin! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> That’s what I worry about [emoji13]
> No since we are talking about supplements, I am going to suggest something else, just please don’t laugh [emoji38]
> We all should consume minerals, and not just those supplement minerals, but real thing, I am talking here about monotomic gold. Just do your research on it. It’s a secret to our health, aging, wisdom, etc..,
> We knew about this for some years now, but with all the problems, we kind of forgot to focus. Now there is very expensive one , like 30% price of the average Chanel handbag [emoji849][emoji50][emoji854]but also there is very affordable. We started with the second one. Anyways we were study and watched videos on YouTube and it’s truly shocking results we saw -like cat grew his lost tail [emoji50][emoji23][emoji13][emoji16]
> So really all the rest of vitamins that we take it’s only gimmicks , we , all the people do need real minerals, actually it does say in the Bible, that our ancestors consumed it .


Yes I’ve heard about it, mostly as a substance to activate the pineal gland which is known as the gate to energy and the spiritual world. I need to do some research on it and would love to talk to people (real people in person) who take it. Boy, there’s so much more to talk about than clothes, maybe we should start another thread or find one we can join on the health forum.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Yes I’ve heard about it, mostly as a substance to activate the pineal gland which is known as the gate to energy and the spiritual world. I need to do some research on it and would love to talk to people (real people in person) who take it. Boy, there’s so much more to talk about than clothes, maybe we should start another thread or find one we can join on the health forum.



Aww [emoji28] great ! So happy that you know. [emoji120][emoji126] We started taking maybe about 3 weeks now. Well my hubby takes more than I do. He is a testing rabbit [emoji849][emoji23] 
He can eat stones and be fine [emoji38][emoji23] Now my body is more sensitive, so we testing on him. His wounds healing much faster and his Chronic neuropathy pain is getting less. 
My hubby says that this is the biggest secret hidden from society. You definitely need to do research on this [emoji38][emoji120]
You know we are living in very interesting times, not sure is that close to the end, no one knows, but the prophesy -what was concealed it’s going to be revealed, it’s definitely this time right now. 
I don’t know if exist thread like that [emoji848] 
Yes we all here Love fashion, no doubt here [emoji13] But at the same time we are more than that, we are conscious women and that’s why we all here connecting so well [emoji6][emoji56][emoji120]
After all fashion, Health and Beauty goes hand in hand with each other[emoji12]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I haven’t had time to reply how I want but I agree with you ladies, this thread is amazing and you are all so helpful and kind and stylish! 
@Marilyn I hope you feel better soon, rock those flats girl, tell your boys to help around the house!
And happy mother’s day to all mums in the thread, I celebrates my firt one last week (in Spain is the 6th)


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Oh and I have a question for you:
How is your handbag collection? Do you have certain you rely on for certain occasions? Do you think there’s something missing in your collection, and if so, what? Any recommendations to someone who is starting to build their bag collection?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Well I guess that was more than one question [emoji28]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I haven’t had time to reply how I want but I agree with you ladies, this thread is amazing and you are all so helpful and kind and stylish!
> @Marilyn I hope you feel better soon, rock those flats girl, tell your boys to help around the house!
> And happy mother’s day to all mums in the thread, I celebrates my firt one last week (in Spain is the 6th)



I know in my country-Lithuania also was last week. Probably everywhere in Europe is earlier one week[emoji848] 
How exciting for you @susanagonzc the first one !Congrats! [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Oh and I have a question for you:
> How is your handbag collection? Do you have certain you rely on for certain occasions? Do you think there’s something missing in your collection, and if so, what? Any recommendations to someone who is starting to build their bag collection?



Interesting question [emoji13] Is it ever enough handbags[emoji12] 
Ok in the past I didn’t care much for brands, actually I was choosing something that would be great quality, but discrete, like for example I wasn’t going to purchase H when and I feel the same way now[emoji849] I had as great quality Valextra caviar handbag, black of course because it’s easiest to keep clean and also goes practically with everything. But then I got Chanel flap and now I don’t care for any other brands. And I got a few , mostly to match with outfits. Beige and then very light blue Now I am planning to get red , pink and then once I can I am planning to get exotic skin one in more versatile color, definitely not black, something in between blue and grey combined. 
If you are  just starting handbag collection, you should look for more versatile but great quality handbag. To me it’s better quality vs quantity. Also if your lifestyle is not require evening handbags, I would not get them right away. Like small or medium or even jumbo black Chanel bag goes for day and for the evening as great
I think first you want to build up your handbag collection in main colors or most versatile colors such as black, beige, red, or other colors that you would use the most. I don’t know your budget, but if you can, I would definitely invest in small or better medium Chanel flap . It can be even vintage but great quality(better price and better quality, plus more unique, and also gold hardware is plated with real 24k gold. I don’t remember which year, they stop doing it. They look as great, very similar look, to the newer ones  Actually I am planning to get one as well [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

It’s clouded Saturday in Florida. And it’s not so warm. We going out with my DH . And this is my outfit for today [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My favorite Chanel equestrian jeans and jacket , white embellished top and SW ballet pumps 
Oh I just looked at my picture, and the jacket doesn’t translate the beauty of the fabric. It’s Chanel and it has this interesting glittering, but in the picture looks so plain [emoji50] 
I guess needed more light. I just made a  pick of tweed close up 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4066186


----------



## girleuro

For some reason doesn’t allow me to add pictures once I try to edit 
So let’s try again [emoji854]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww [emoji28] great ! So happy that you know. [emoji120][emoji126] We started taking maybe about 3 weeks now. Well my hubby takes more than I do. He is a testing rabbit [emoji849][emoji23]
> He can eat stones and be fine [emoji38][emoji23] Now my body is more sensitive, so we testing on him. His wounds healing much faster and his Chronic neuropathy pain is getting less.
> My hubby says that this is the biggest secret hidden from society. You definitely need to do research on this [emoji38][emoji120]
> You know we are living in very interesting times, not sure is that close to the end, no one knows, but the prophesy -what was concealed it’s going to be revealed, it’s definitely this time right now.
> I don’t know if exist thread like that [emoji848]
> Yes we all here Love fashion, no doubt here [emoji13] But at the same time we are more than that, we are conscious women and that’s why we all here connecting so well [emoji6][emoji56][emoji120]
> After all fashion, Health and Beauty goes hand in hand with each other[emoji12]


Oh my, there’s so much I would like to say about this, but it’s just too much for one post. Just one thing. You’re right. This is the time of clearance on so many levels.  Big and little things. So we all might find the perfect pant just as much as some century old conflicts might suddenly be solved.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> For some reason doesn’t allow me to add pictures once I try to edit
> So let’s try again [emoji854]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066187


Lovely. Like always!


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Aww Marylin! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better





susanagonzc said:


> I haven’t had time to reply how I want but I agree with you ladies, this thread is amazing and you are all so helpful and kind and stylish!
> @Marilyn I hope you feel better soon, rock those flats girl, tell your boys to help around the house!
> And happy mother’s day to all mums in the thread, I celebrates my firt one last week (in Spain is the 6th)





girleuro said:


> I know in my country-Lithuania also was last week. Probably everywhere in Europe is earlier one week[emoji848]
> How exciting for you @susanagonzc the first one !Congrats! [emoji257]



Thanks girls, I’ll be fine.  It’s not hurting that much any more. Yes Mother’s Day is tomorrow. My boys are all secretive and giggling about it.  Happy mother’s day to all of you too, how exciting to have it for the first time! Let me tell you, there are so many crafting projects  coming your way, you better start thinking of where to display all of them!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

girleuro said:


> Interesting question [emoji13] Is it ever enough handbags[emoji12]
> Ok in the past I didn’t care much for brands, actually I was choosing something that would be great quality, but discrete, like for example I wasn’t going to purchase H when and I feel the same way now[emoji849] I had as great quality Valextra caviar handbag, black of course because it’s easiest to keep clean and also goes practically with everything. But then I got Chanel flap and now I don’t care for any other brands. And I got a few , mostly to match with outfits. Beige and then very light blue Now I am planning to get red , pink and then once I can I am planning to get exotic skin one in more versatile color, definitely not black, something in between blue and grey combined.
> If you are  just starting handbag collection, you should look for more versatile but great quality handbag. To me it’s better quality vs quantity. Also if your lifestyle is not require evening handbags, I would not get them right away. Like small or medium or even jumbo black Chanel bag goes for day and for the evening as great
> I think first you want to build up your handbag collection in main colors or most versatile colors such as black, beige, red, or other colors that you would use the most. I don’t know your budget, but if you can, I would definitely invest in small or better medium Chanel flap . It can be even vintage but great quality(better price and better quality, plus more unique, and also gold hardware is plated with real 24k gold. I don’t remember which year, they stop doing it. They look as great, very similar look, to the newer ones  Actually I am planning to get one as well [emoji12]



Thanks for your input!! I actually don’t own s black bag now that I think about it! I have a tan hobbo style one that I think matches lots of things, but a black bag is on my wish list. Now I carry a diaper bag around, and I’ll get a nicer bag that is toddler friendly in autumn.

Regarding a chanel bag, it doesn’t really appeal to me right now. I don’t think it matches my lifestyle at the moment, and I can’t justify paying for a designer bag with an unstable job and a baby. I think I’ll buy it in a few years, with a more substantial paycheck and less sticky hands. I’d be worried all the time for the bag, and it’s just not how I like to live my life now. Doesn’t make much sense at the moment.

I like what you say about buying preloved though. I like that a bag has history, plus I’ve heard a lot about declining quality in Chanel bags!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks for your input!! I actually don’t own s black bag now that I think about it! I have a tan hobbo style one that I think matches lots of things, but a black bag is on my wish list. Now I carry a diaper bag around, and I’ll get a nicer bag that is toddler friendly in autumn.
> 
> Regarding a chanel bag, it doesn’t really appeal to me right now. I don’t think it matches my lifestyle at the moment, and I can’t justify paying for a designer bag with an unstable job and a baby. I think I’ll buy it in a few years, with a more substantial paycheck and less sticky hands. I’d be worried all the time for the bag, and it’s just not how I like to live my life now. Doesn’t make much sense at the moment.
> 
> I like what you say about buying preloved though. I like that a bag has history, plus I’ve heard a lot about declining quality in Chanel bags!



Of course don’t rush, the baby is priority right now. I didn’t care about designer bags till my late 30’s, even I could purchase then, but just wasn’t my thing. Just find good quality black bag and you will be fine. Black goes with everything and it’s easy to carry for, especially with a munchkin around [emoji56]
Just look for the sturdier leather, the one that is more durable [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh my, there’s so much I would like to say about this, but it’s just too much for one post. Just one thing. You’re right. This is the time of clearance on so many levels.  Big and little things. So we all might find the perfect pant just as much as some century old conflicts might suddenly be solved.



I know what you mean. It’s all World is changing behind the scenes...And my DH is part of that team. And that’s my life changes and travels in so many delays [emoji20][emoji23]
We have been living in the know for the last 16 years.. , we actually formed us accordingly...
I just hope that you are right and good finally conkers [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Lovely. Like always!



Thank you @Marilyn [emoji257]


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> Oh and I have a question for you:
> How is your handbag collection? Do you have certain you rely on for certain occasions? Do you think there’s something missing in your collection, and if so, what? Any recommendations to someone who is starting to build their bag collection?



I have a Chanel flap I only carry for special occasions. It’s much too small for my daily life, and I don’t reach for it on weekends. 

I’m missing a bag that can be taken safely and worry free on the plane and still transition to being my city bag. 

Other than that, I’m good. [emoji4]

For someone starting off:
1) make note of what is actually needed in your life. Work bag? Weekend bag? Kid friendly? Fancy party bags? 

2) what are the idea materials and features for each bag you’ll need from #1? Leather? What type of leather? Nylon? Coated canvas? Zipper vs no zip? Claps? Strap drop? Additional straps or adjustable straps? Bag layout? 

3) what brand can you comfortably carry? Both price wise and brand wise. Some want flashy brands, some don’t because of where they would carry it. 

4) if you find a bag in the exact specifications, do not settle. Don’t go for another brand because it’s seen as better, or someone you admire carries it. Get what makes you happy and fits your lifestyle. It’s YOUR bag. 

5) always try the bag on in person with your things in it, if possible. You’ll be able to feel how it is with weight on your shoulders, arm, hand. Comfort is important. If it hurts, you’ll never carry. 

6) take your time in your search. Everyone releases new colors and styles every season, so you’ll never be rushed or need to settle.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thanks for your advice @girleuro @bakeacookie. I’ve narrowed down to two choices at the moment, and thanks to your mention on materials I disregarded leather for now. 
-longchamp le pliage


-o bag 





Both are still brand bags, which I like, and are good quality. Not leather, tote style, and very VERY kid friendly. 
I’m more inclined towards the o bag since it’s italian, more structured, the straps can be very confortable and it’s extremely personalizable. I think i’ll get the main body in black and the straps and interior bag in another color... although the longchamp is a classic you might consider as the plane bag @bakeacookie. The o bag is not for everyone but I love the design, and it looks like it will hold to my child’s standards. 
I’ll let you know what I end up choosing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 16 maybe?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4067898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 16 maybe?



I love the sandals, are they gucci?

Is there a specific reason you’re doing the outfits? You probably posted it a while ago but I can’t find it


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> I love the sandals, are they gucci?
> 
> Is there a specific reason you’re doing the outfits? You probably posted it a while ago but I can’t find it


Yep
Oh because I do a pre-meditated rotation and love the mindless ease of not choosing what to wear in the mornings. In September when I mentioned I did it for fall/winter, it was requested that I show my 28 outfits so I did. Then I revamped for spring and now doing a different rotation and I think someone asked to see.


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks for your advice @girleuro @bakeacookie. I’ve narrowed down to two choices at the moment, and thanks to your mention on materials I disregarded leather for now.
> -longchamp le pliage
> View attachment 4067812
> 
> -o bag
> View attachment 4067813
> View attachment 4067815
> View attachment 4067816
> 
> 
> Both are still brand bags, which I like, and are good quality. Not leather, tote style, and very VERY kid friendly.
> I’m more inclined towards the o bag since it’s italian, more structured, the straps can be very confortable and it’s extremely personalizable. I think i’ll get the main body in black and the straps and interior bag in another color... although the longchamp is a classic you might consider as the plane bag @bakeacookie. The o bag is not for everyone but I love the design, and it looks like it will hold to my child’s standards.
> I’ll let you know what I end up choosing!



I should use a LP as a plane bag. I did before but then I thought I needed to “upgrade” everything [emoji849] no I don’t. But I do need a new one. It’s gotten beat up when it became a gym bag. 

If the o bag is what calls to you, get it!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yep
> Oh because I do a pre-meditated rotation and love the mindless ease of not choosing what to wear in the mornings. In September when I mentioned I did it for fall/winter, it was requested that I show my 28 outfits so I did. Then I revamped for spring and now doing a different rotation and I think someone asked to see.



Ah cool!


----------



## Mimmy

susanagonzc said:


> Oh and I have a question for you:
> How is your handbag collection? Do you have certain you rely on for certain occasions? Do you think there’s something missing in your collection, and if so, what? Any recommendations to someone who is starting to build their bag collection?


I have a variety of bags. I do rely on certain bags for certain occasions/events. 

I know from reading ahead, which bags you are looking at. I am not familiar with O bags, but they look great. I do have Longchamp bags. Two nylon Le Pliage’s and one leather one. Initially I didn’t see what attracted people to them; I do now. They are very functional and don’t have to be babied. I like to use these bags when it is rainy, even the leather one.

Once you decide on the O bag or Longchamp, you can build from there. If you find that you go to certain types of events and don’t have the right bag, you can start looking for one to fill that need. Then you can branch out from there with other styles of bags or colors. I agree with @bakeacookie that when you have a certain bag in mind, don’t settle. When I used to do this, I was usually never happy with the bag I settled for, and ended up buying the one I really wanted anyway. Waste of money and closet space. 

I feel like my collection of bags suits my daily life and my style. I don’t feel any urgency to add another right now. I am always looking at bags and clothing though. 

Who knows what my next bag will be? [emoji848]


bakeacookie said:


> I have a Chanel flap I only carry for special occasions. It’s much too small for my daily life, and I don’t reach for it on weekends.
> 
> I’m missing a bag that can be taken safely and worry free on the plane and still transition to being my city bag.
> 
> Other than that, I’m good. [emoji4]
> 
> For someone starting off:
> 1) make note of what is actually needed in your life. Work bag? Weekend bag? Kid friendly? Fancy party bags?
> 
> 2) what are the idea materials and features for each bag you’ll need from #1? Leather? What type of leather? Nylon? Coated canvas? Zipper vs no zip? Claps? Strap drop? Additional straps or adjustable straps? Bag layout?
> 
> 3) what brand can you comfortably carry? Both price wise and brand wise. Some want flashy brands, some don’t because of where they would carry it.
> 
> 4) if you find a bag in the exact specifications, do not settle. Don’t go for another brand because it’s seen as better, or someone you admire carries it. Get what makes you happy and fits your lifestyle. It’s YOUR bag.
> 
> 5) always try the bag on in person with your things in it, if possible. You’ll be able to feel how it is with weight on your shoulders, arm, hand. Comfort is important. If it hurts, you’ll never carry.
> 
> 6) take your time in your search. Everyone releases new colors and styles every season, so you’ll never be rushed or need to settle.


This is a great post, bake!

I took a screenshot of it. Even though I now think that I know what I want/need in a bag, if in doubt I am going to refer back to it.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yep
> Oh because I do a pre-meditated rotation and love the mindless ease of not choosing what to wear in the mornings. In September when I mentioned I did it for fall/winter, it was requested that I show my 28 outfits so I did. Then I revamped for spring and now doing a different rotation and I think someone asked to see.


Thank you so much for your effort. I’m always looking forward to your outfits, they’re always fun, yet well thought out! Love the red dress!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks for your advice @girleuro @bakeacookie. I’ve narrowed down to two choices at the moment, and thanks to your mention on materials I disregarded leather for now.
> -longchamp le pliage
> View attachment 4067812
> 
> -o bag
> View attachment 4067813
> View attachment 4067815
> View attachment 4067816
> 
> 
> Both are still brand bags, which I like, and are good quality. Not leather, tote style, and very VERY kid friendly.
> I’m more inclined towards the o bag since it’s italian, more structured, the straps can be very confortable and it’s extremely personalizable. I think i’ll get the main body in black and the straps and interior bag in another color... although the longchamp is a classic you might consider as the plane bag @bakeacookie. The o bag is not for everyone but I love the design, and it looks like it will hold to my child’s standards.
> I’ll let you know what I end up choosing!


Also like the o bag best, especially with the zipper part! @bakeacookie has nailed it, like always with what to look for and how to get what you want! One more advice: make sure you can put it over your shoulder without any struggle in one swift move and that it doesn’t slip off easily, in case you have to carry bag and baby at the same time. Thinking of it I’d also recommend an outside pocket. I wouldn’t like searching in the depth of my bag to dig out my phone or wallet while trying not to drop my kid.


----------



## Marylin

Ahh! I’m going on a week trip on Saturday  and haven’t put any thought into what to pack! I’ve been pulling all nighters twice this week already and haven’t slept much the other nights. There’s a mountain of laundry to tackle and another long day at work ahead tomorrow. These are the days I’m glad I have tons of outfits in the Stylebook app that I know will work. I might end up tossing 5 outfits in a bag just before leaving. I’m much better prepared usually,  but I’m just so tired.


----------



## bakeacookie

[emoji23] I’ve booked a trip for the end of the year and have a packing list ready. Over thinking it wayyy more than I need to. 

Have fun on your trip @Marylin! You’ll look great no matter what!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Thank you so much for your effort. I’m always looking forward to your outfits, they’re always fun, yet well thought out! Love the red dress!



Oh thx! We suddenly got hot weather and I've been staying home and sunbathing so no outfits! 

I went ahead and ordered the betabrand pants in hopes that they will be awesome and comfy. I just love ponte pants so much. I also got a LBD in the same ponte fabric. They were having 20% off sale so... Finally clicked checkout.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Ahh! I’m going on a week trip on Saturday  and haven’t put any thought into what to pack! I’ve been pulling all nighters twice this week already and haven’t slept much the other nights. There’s a mountain of laundry to tackle and another long day at work ahead tomorrow. These are the days I’m glad I have tons of outfits in the Stylebook app that I know will work. I might end up tossing 5 outfits in a bag just before leaving. I’m much better prepared usually,  but I’m just so tired.



Have fun @Marilyn 
You have plenty of fabulous outfits, you will look fabulous [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> [emoji23] I’ve booked a trip for the end of the year and have a packing list ready. Over thinking it wayyy more than I need to.
> 
> Have fun on your trip @Marylin! You’ll look great no matter what!



Lol[emoji23] I am the same [emoji4]
I don’t know when I am going yet, but I already have a list of my closet items and future purchases. Well I guess it’s easier for me, because when I go , it’s going to be trip for no less than 2months [emoji6], so all I have to do is to put all the closet in the luggages [emoji13][emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ahh! I’m going on a week trip on Saturday  and haven’t put any thought into what to pack! I’ve been pulling all nighters twice this week already and haven’t slept much the other nights. There’s a mountain of laundry to tackle and another long day at work ahead tomorrow. These are the days I’m glad I have tons of outfits in the Stylebook app that I know will work. I might end up tossing 5 outfits in a bag just before leaving. I’m much better prepared usually,  but I’m just so tired.



Have a great trip, and safe travels, Marylin!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 18


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> [emoji23] I’ve booked a trip for the end of the year and have a packing list ready. Over thinking it wayyy more than I need to.
> 
> Have fun on your trip @Marylin! You’ll look great no matter what!


Thanks, bake! I would have liked to have more time as well,  but I’m home now, still have about 12 hours until I leave. So much time...


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> Have a great trip, and safe travels, Marylin!


Thank you Mimmy!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4072034
> View attachment 4072035
> 
> Day 18


You do have a colorful wardrobe! The green pants are cute. I like the second look better, the big blouse doesn’t do you justice in the first one.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Have fun @Marilyn
> You have plenty of fabulous outfits, you will look fabulous [emoji122]


Thanks, you’re too kind. I’m going to Prag and Dresden, a little bit closer to your home!  People are not as stuffed up there, as in other big German cities I’ve been to, so it’s going to be more casual than anything.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> You do have a colorful wardrobe! The green pants are cute. I like the second look better, the big blouse doesn’t do you justice in the first one.



Thanks! It's sheer and flowy but it's not warm enough to go out with just that so the chambray tunic is a must for leaving the house.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Marilyn thanks again for your advice! Outside pocket is useful, I’ll keep looking!! I hope you enjoy your trip, and take care of those toes!
 I need to show you my outfit for tomorrow (attending a wedding) along with a few purchases I made. @HopelessBagGirl let us know about the pants, since I’m in the look for ones! I went to Zara today and thanks to you ladies I passed on a pair of beige workpants. Before I would have kept them because they fitted almost perfectly (so, not perfectly) and were cheap. But I already could see that they would start to peel between the thighs, the zipper was wonky and I could see my underwear through! So I’ll save the money I would have spent and wait for a better pair.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> @Marilyn thanks again for your advice! Outside pocket is useful, I’ll keep looking!! I hope you enjoy your trip, and take care of those toes!
> I need to show you my outfit for tomorrow (attending a wedding) along with a few purchases I made. @HopelessBagGirl let us know about the pants, since I’m in the look for ones! I went to Zara today and thanks to you ladies I passed on a pair of beige workpants. Before I would have kept them because they fitted almost perfectly (so, not perfectly) and were cheap. But I already could see that they would start to peel between the thighs, the zipper was wonky and I could see my underwear through! So I’ll save the money I would have spent and wait for a better pair.



I will absolutely let you know about the betabrand pants. I love the dress pants yoga pants that I've been wearing for a few years in many colors and styles in size small but since I lost weight the size small is too big so I gave a pair to one friend (the windowpane print) who is very non curvy and she says they are her new favorite pants and I gave the black straight legs to another friend (much different body type, more curvy) and they look amazing on her too. She loves them. I kept the herringbone print and crepe ones so far because they don't bag in the butt or look as huge on me, but I'm excited to try the high waisted skinny leg ones and the business class travel pants that have actual pockets and real zipper, in the correct size. I also got the little black dress made from the same ponte knit as the pants. And I will order the regular dress pants yoga pants in skinny leg later in the summer since they are backlogged until July anyways. 
The Everlane pants still call to me for testing out so when I'm in the US in 6 weeks I'll probably order them and test them out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Day 19 stretch cotton shorts and top with neat textured front which allows me to go braless which is not flattering but I'll be going to a party I'm co hosting at my friend's house, and it's a ladies spa thing where we are swimming and in towels and bathrobes and getting massages from a couple of hired masseuses upstairs in the bedrooms and it's just very low key so I'm happy to just be braless and comfy.


----------



## Sass

Thank you ladies for your advice re: leather jackets. I don't have the technology to quote everyone sorry.

Thanks to the poster who advised against all saints quality. I am not so familiar with some of the Nordstorm style brands and rack's as to if they are in the uk/aus ???  But i'll do some research

@Mimmy thank you for your congrats on the wedding  August will be our one year anniversary. Was hoping to come for a trip to the USA as a holiday and to celebrate actually, but I'm not sure I can get enough leave to do that in the way we might want. 

Thanks also for your suggestions re: Rebecca Minkoff, my sister actually loves this brand, I've brought her a mini mac for christmas and she has since brought another three RM bags plus two skirts from her line. 

@Marylin enjoy your trip away and I hope your toes settle soon - ouch! 

Susana - I own the LP and I think it was a great piece - it was 70pounds of so when I bought it. It still looks nice now even three years later. It fits a laptop in, is durable and folds up nicely. I don't own any proper designer bags so I cannot compare to quality of any contemporary or classic designers but I think it looks good and material has deteriorated. I don't baby anything I own I am not so precious so it would need to stand up to this.
My only complaint would be lack of compartments but I believe you can around that with insert pouches (or whatever these are called). I imagine with a little one it may not quite be enough space for everything? But as a whole nice bag.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Ahh! I’m going on a week trip on Saturday  and haven’t put any thought into what to pack! I’ve been pulling all nighters twice this week already and haven’t slept much the other nights. There’s a mountain of laundry to tackle and another long day at work ahead tomorrow. These are the days I’m glad I have tons of outfits in the Stylebook app that I know will work. I might end up tossing 5 outfits in a bag just before leaving. I’m much better prepared usually,  but I’m just so tired.



Ahh!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

First time logging in after my Paris trip! It was so much fun! I did a lot more damage than I had anticipated but it was totally worth it!!! I really need to rely on you ladies to keep me in check so I don't go crazy during the spring/summer sale that's approaching...


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> First time logging in after my Paris trip! It was so much fun! I did a lot more damage than I had anticipated but it was totally worth it!!! I really need to rely on you ladies to keep me in check so I don't go crazy during the spring/summer sale that's approaching...



Welcome back @cathe_kim [emoji257]
Glad that you had so much fun!
Very excited to see pics what did you purchase and don’t be so hard on yourself. [emoji12] It was your amazing time and for this type of occasion shopping must be without any judgement [emoji6], especially that you say that it was worth it! [emoji13]


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> First time logging in after my Paris trip! It was so much fun! I did a lot more damage than I had anticipated but it was totally worth it!!! I really need to rely on you ladies to keep me in check so I don't go crazy during the spring/summer sale that's approaching...



Welcome back, cathe-kim!  Glad to hear that you had a great time. 

Can’t wait to see what you bought. I think that it was worth spending your money on your Paris trip; we’ll help keep you on track now that you’re back. (Maybe?) [emoji23]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 20


----------



## cathe_kim

Thanks @Mimmy and @girleuro !! I’m here to share what we bought!

Chanel lambskin ghw classic flap (so excited about the white dust bag!) 
Chanel boy beige caviar medium wallet
Chanel pink caviar small zip coin wallet 
3 chanel brooches (I had to buy one of the camellia under my name)
Burberry large plaid wool scarf 
Tods navy suede loafers
2 hermes 90 silk scarves
Hermes cs giant scarf
2 hermes twillies

I think we made a dent in our account but totally worth it!!! No more shopping for me!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks @Mimmy and @girleuro !! I’m here to share what we bought!
> 
> Chanel lambskin ghw classic flap (so excited about the white dust bag!)
> Chanel boy beige caviar medium wallet
> Chanel pink caviar small zip coin wallet
> 3 chanel brooches (I had to buy one of the camellia under my name)
> Burberry large plaid wool scarf
> Tods navy suede loafers
> 2 hermes 90 silk scarves
> Hermes cs giant scarf
> 2 hermes twillies
> 
> I think we made a dent in our account but totally worth it!!! No more shopping for me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4076185



Fantastic haul!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks @Mimmy and @girleuro !! I’m here to share what we bought!
> 
> Chanel lambskin ghw classic flap (so excited about the white dust bag!)
> Chanel boy beige caviar medium wallet
> Chanel pink caviar small zip coin wallet
> 3 chanel brooches (I had to buy one of the camellia under my name)
> Burberry large plaid wool scarf
> Tods navy suede loafers
> 2 hermes 90 silk scarves
> Hermes cs giant scarf
> 2 hermes twillies
> 
> I think we made a dent in our account but totally worth it!!! No more shopping for me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4076185



All it looks amazing! [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4076005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 20



I love this pastel blue and white ensemble. And ballet flats and the bag. Everything goes so nice You look vacation ready [emoji4] And so different from all your bright colors.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks @Mimmy and @girleuro !! I’m here to share what we bought!
> 
> Chanel lambskin ghw classic flap (so excited about the white dust bag!)
> Chanel boy beige caviar medium wallet
> Chanel pink caviar small zip coin wallet
> 3 chanel brooches (I had to buy one of the camellia under my name)
> Burberry large plaid wool scarf
> Tods navy suede loafers
> 2 hermes 90 silk scarves
> Hermes cs giant scarf
> 2 hermes twillies
> 
> I think we made a dent in our account but totally worth it!!! No more shopping for me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4076185



Oh my!!! Looks like a very well thought haul with classic pieces! All versatile, durable and classic! Enjoy!!! Feel free to include pics when you use them!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Thank you @bakeacookie @girleuro @susanagonzc!!!

I still feel a little anxious/excited about the amount of money I have spent but no regrets! I'm already receiving texts from SAs about the sales going on and it's so hard to say no!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Thank you @bakeacookie @girleuro @susanagonzc!!!
> 
> I still feel a little anxious/excited about the amount of money I have spent but no regrets! I'm already receiving texts from SAs about the sales going on and it's so hard to say no!



Be strong [emoji123] [emoji12]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> I love this pastel blue and white ensemble. And ballet flats and the bag. Everything goes so nice You look vacation ready [emoji4] And so different from all your bright colors.



Oh thanks! I've had the skirt for a decade and the pastel blue is one of my favorite shirts of all time and I do wear every shade of blue kind of a lot. But yeah I usually go for intense cool jewel tones because it makes my face look prettier because of my coloring.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thanks! I've had the skirt for a decade and the pastel blue is one of my favorite shirts of all time and I do wear every shade of blue kind of a lot. But yeah I usually go for intense cool jewel tones because it makes my face look prettier because of my coloring.



My too well after pastel pink and red . It used to be black, but with years , it becoming more color It makes looking me more rested and happier [emoji12]
Although I haven’t tried very bright colors except red [emoji848]yet , but I definitely anxious to try emerald green and royal blue [emoji50]
Oh and about you feeling that not fitting your coloring, it’s very simple solution-to add some highlights, some tan or good bronzer [emoji6] and problem solved [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks @Mimmy and @girleuro !! I’m here to share what we bought!
> 
> Chanel lambskin ghw classic flap (so excited about the white dust bag!)
> Chanel boy beige caviar medium wallet
> Chanel pink caviar small zip coin wallet
> 3 chanel brooches (I had to buy one of the camellia under my name)
> Burberry large plaid wool scarf
> Tods navy suede loafers
> 2 hermes 90 silk scarves
> Hermes cs giant scarf
> 2 hermes twillies
> 
> I think we made a dent in our account but totally worth it!!! No more shopping for me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4076185



Amazing haul, cathe_kim! I think what you bought was well worth it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 21 back to brights


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 21 back to brights



I love the bag strap!!!! So unique!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I love the bag strap!!!! So unique!



I love that emerald green color and I agree that bag strap is unique [emoji122]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

https://etsy.me/2HdcFdg not bad for €38


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks @Mimmy and @girleuro !! I’m here to share what we bought!
> 
> Chanel lambskin ghw classic flap (so excited about the white dust bag!)
> Chanel boy beige caviar medium wallet
> Chanel pink caviar small zip coin wallet
> 3 chanel brooches (I had to buy one of the camellia under my name)
> Burberry large plaid wool scarf
> Tods navy suede loafers
> 2 hermes 90 silk scarves
> Hermes cs giant scarf
> 2 hermes twillies
> 
> I think we made a dent in our account but totally worth it!!! No more shopping for me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4076185


Very impressive! I’m so glad you had fun and brought back such wonderful classic pieces. Every single one is great by itself and I agree that they’re worth it, if you didn’t break the bank completely. 
I’m excited to see how you style it all and especially how you use your pretty flap. I find I rarely reach for mine, so I can use some encouragement. The scarves are so pretty and the brooches will instantly elevate every outfit. What a great way to remember your first anniversary! (I should show dh and ask him where he’s going to take me for our 20th....)


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks for your advice @girleuro @bakeacookie. I’ve narrowed down to two choices at the moment, and thanks to your mention on materials I disregarded leather for now.
> -longchamp le pliage
> View attachment 4067812
> 
> -o bag
> View attachment 4067813
> View attachment 4067815
> View attachment 4067816
> 
> 
> Both are still brand bags, which I like, and are good quality. Not leather, tote style, and very VERY kid friendly.
> I’m more inclined towards the o bag since it’s italian, more structured, the straps can be very confortable and it’s extremely personalizable. I think i’ll get the main body in black and the straps and interior bag in another color... although the longchamp is a classic you might consider as the plane bag @bakeacookie. The o bag is not for everyone but I love the design, and it looks like it will hold to my child’s standards.
> I’ll let you know what I end up choosing!


I had never heard about o-bags before you mentioned them and it so happened I stumbled across their store in Prague. I didn’t have time to explore,  but I took pictures of their windows and saw some really cute ones. They even have one with an outside flap pocket it seems. Here: I took these just for you (excuse the bad quality)


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> I had never heard about o-bags before you mentioned them and it so happened I stumbled across their store in Prague. I didn’t have time to explore,  but I took pictures of their windows and saw some really cute ones. They even have one with an outside flap pocket it seems. Here: I took these just for you (excuse the bad quality)
> 
> View attachment 4077469
> View attachment 4077470
> View attachment 4077471



Hi Marilyn,

Forget about o bags, i’m so touched that you thought of me when you passed the store, so thoughtful of you!! I didn’t know they made outside pockets, they are not on the spanish website. I’ll keep exploring, and thank you again!! I hope you had a great time!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

22


----------



## cathe_kim

Just wanted to share what I wore yesterday. I wore my new tods loafers and my new hermes scarf  please don’t mind my awkward pose - I stink at taking photos and posing.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to share what I wore yesterday. I wore my new tods loafers and my new hermes scarf  please don’t mind my awkward pose - I stink at taking photos and posing.
> 
> View attachment 4078157



SSuper pretty combo


----------



## cathe_kim

I wore my black ballet flats and new brooch today to work  

Blazer: Zara
Top: Athelta
Pants: J crew


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to share what I wore yesterday. I wore my new tods loafers and my new hermes scarf  please don’t mind my awkward pose - I stink at taking photos and posing.
> 
> View attachment 4078157



I like it . Very elegant and classy color combination [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I wore my black ballet flats and new brooch today to work
> 
> Blazer: Zara
> Top: Athelta
> Pants: J crew
> 
> View attachment 4078228



Very classy @cathe_kim and that brooch just such a great touch to all ensemble [emoji106][emoji257]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Very classy @cathe_kim and that brooch just such a great touch to all ensemble [emoji106][emoji257]



Thanks! I only have a few colors in my closet so my outfits have the same color scheme.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Hi Marilyn,
> 
> Forget about o bags, i’m so touched that you thought of me when you passed the store, so thoughtful of you!! I didn’t know they made outside pockets, they are not on the spanish website. I’ll keep exploring, and thank you again!! I hope you had a great time!!


You’re so welcome! Of course I’m thinking of you girls while I’m out seeing pretty things and every time I go shopping! After all, I learned something new and the O bags are really pretty, aren’t they? We’re still on vacation, so I’m finally starting to relax, thanks for asking.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to share what I wore yesterday. I wore my new tods loafers and my new hermes scarf  please don’t mind my awkward pose - I stink at taking photos and posing.
> 
> View attachment 4078157





cathe_kim said:


> I wore my black ballet flats and new brooch today to work
> 
> Blazer: Zara
> Top: Athelta
> Pants: J crew
> 
> View attachment 4078228



Love both looks! It must be fun styling no your new purchases with what you already have in your closet.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077909


This is such a cute bag, I will have to look for bag straps now!


----------



## Marylin

I’m so excited I finally found the only jumpsuit I ever liked on myself on sale! I had posted it about a year ago, but it was over 400€ and would have had to get hemmed in, so I decided against it. I found it now for 110 and ordered it in two sizes, just to make sure. I don’t own a jumpsuit, but I always thought it’s a classic piece that would be so easy to wear for some of the work events I often have to attend.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m so excited I finally found the only jumpsuit I ever liked on myself on sale! I had posted it about a year ago, but it was over 400€ and would have had to get hemmed in, so I decided against it. I found it now for 110 and ordered it in two sizes, just to make sure. I don’t own a jumpsuit, but I always thought it’s a classic piece that would be so easy to wear for some of the work events I often have to attend.
> View attachment 4078434



Aww welcome back @Marylin [emoji257] 
Glad that you are having great time and relaxation  Hope you are having a good weather as well to go with your vacation! [emoji120]And wow what a great find and definitely a steal! Are you subconsciously now enabling me again [emoji13]. I have been looking at a few jumpsuits my self [emoji50] 
And they both in black as well and one in ecru. Haven’t purchased any of them yet , just in the plans [emoji12]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I’m so excited I finally found the only jumpsuit I ever liked on myself on sale! I had posted it about a year ago, but it was over 400€ and would have had to get hemmed in, so I decided against it. I found it now for 110 and ordered it in two sizes, just to make sure. I don’t own a jumpsuit, but I always thought it’s a classic piece that would be so easy to wear for some of the work events I often have to attend.
> View attachment 4078434



That’s amazing!! Patience and persistence!!! [emoji7][emoji7] Can’t wait to see it on [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to share what I wore yesterday. I wore my new tods loafers and my new hermes scarf  please don’t mind my awkward pose - I stink at taking photos and posing.
> 
> View attachment 4078157



I love the colors of your scarf!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I’m so excited I finally found the only jumpsuit I ever liked on myself on sale! I had posted it about a year ago, but it was over 400€ and would have had to get hemmed in, so I decided against it. I found it now for 110 and ordered it in two sizes, just to make sure. I don’t own a jumpsuit, but I always thought it’s a classic piece that would be so easy to wear for some of the work events I often have to attend.
> View attachment 4078434



I can see you jazzing that up with your brooches!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I can see you jazzing that up with your brooches!



And some gorgeous Chanel handbags [emoji12] I think you need the red one or yellow or green(like emerald color) or cobalt blue oh yes I see it [emoji13]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I wore my black ballet flats and new brooch today to work
> 
> Blazer: Zara
> Top: Athelta
> Pants: J crew
> 
> View attachment 4078228



Very elegant


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

23


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23



Very beautiful elegant and fits you very well [emoji122] love color combination as well. [emoji257] all outfit very classy and to spice it up -bright bag . Nice


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww welcome back @Marylin [emoji257]
> Glad that you are having great time and relaxation  Hope you are having a good weather as well to go with your vacation! [emoji120]And wow what a great find and definitely a steal! Are you subconsciously now enabling me again [emoji13]. I have been looking at a few jumpsuits my self [emoji50]
> And they both in black as well and one in ecru. Haven’t purchased any of them yet , just in the plans [emoji12]



I am not enabling you! No I won’t. Well...
I think for women with hips jumpsuits are difficult. Whenever I tried one There was too much material on the top and not enough on the bottom. Also the pants always seem too short on me. This one I would have to have the pants shortened even. Plus, I don’t like sleeveless or tiny straps on the top, so this one is perfect.



cathe_kim said:


> That’s amazing!! Patience and persistence!!! [emoji7][emoji7] Can’t wait to see it on [emoji7][emoji7]


 I’ll definitely will take a pic!



bakeacookie said:


> I can see you jazzing that up with your brooches!





girleuro said:


> And some gorgeous Chanel handbags [emoji12] I think you need the red one or yellow or green(like emerald color) or cobalt blue oh yes I see it [emoji13]



You’re right, bake, brooches are going to look great on it, also maybe my necklaces, since there’s this nice V-neck.
 I’m not going to get more bags, girleuro!  You will not enable me this time, you won’t!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23


Stripes and flowers do work! I have to remember that. And again, great bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So do any of you wear leather bracelets or leather hardware combo bracelets?


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23



I love it! I especially love our tweed jacket and scarf!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I am not enabling you! No I won’t. Well...
> I think for women with hips jumpsuits are difficult. Whenever I tried one There was too much material on the top and not enough on the bottom. Also the pants always seem too short on me. This one I would have to have the pants shortened even. Plus, I don’t like sleeveless or tiny straps on the top, so this one is perfect.
> 
> 
> I’ll definitely will take a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right, bake, brooches are going to look great on it, also maybe my necklaces, since there’s this nice V-neck.
> I’m not going to get more bags, girleuro!  You will not enable me this time, you won’t!



Lol[emoji23] I am not enabling you[emoji56] 
Hmm [emoji848]I haven’t had too hard time with jumpsuits , I used to wear them a lot .
Certain leg cuts as pants as well might need some alterations. But that goes for any body type, to fit perfect needs little alterations . And also it depends of the cut. Some more flattering than others . 
The reason that I started dislike them, because you have to almost undressed to go to the bathroom [emoji23] and then also hold the bottom of the pants that would not drag to the floor, especially in public bathrooms yikes [emoji854][emoji856]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Lol[emoji23]
> The reason that I started dislike them, because you have to almost undressed to go to the bathroom [emoji23] and then also hold the bottom of the pants that would not drag to the floor, especially in public bathrooms yikes [emoji854][emoji856]



That is the only reason I don't wear them. I cannot imagine having my clothes on the floor or holding all that fabric around my ankles when I go to pee 25 times a day.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That is the only reason I don't wear them. I cannot imagine having my clothes on the floor or holding all that fabric around my ankles when I go to pee 25 times a day.



Lol [emoji23] [emoji38]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

24


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079950
> View attachment 4079951



You both looking summery cute[emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> You both looking summery cute[emoji4]



Thank you! My 4 year old took the pic.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! My 4 year old took the pic.



Awww she is adorable [emoji56] and a few more years and she will be posting her outfits [emoji12]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes she's clothes obsessed


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So do any of you wear leather bracelets or leather hardware combo bracelets?


I don’t.  I like it on others though. To me that seems like something younger women than I should wear. I love cuffs and bracelets, but I don’t often wear them, because they could get stuck at the controllers in the studio, or make noise when I move my hand  (I work for a TV and Radio station). Also, they bug me when I type and clunk at the table, so I take them off during work which doesn’t really serve their purpose, does it? 
Would you mind showing us some pics?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079950
> View attachment 4079951


Pretty! Like mother like daughter!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Marilyn i’m glad you’re having a great time, Prague is such a pretty city, enjoy! And that jumpsuit is amazing, it can be dressed down or worn very formal. I can see it with white sneakers and denim jacket or strappy sandals and trenchcoat and pearls.
@HopelessBagGirl i love your below the knee skirt, so summery but so classy as well! And your daughter is the cutest, how old is she, like 2?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> I don’t.  I like it on others though. To me that seems like something younger women than I should wear. I love cuffs and bracelets, but I don’t often wear them, because they could get stuck at the controllers in the studio, or make noise when I move my hand  (I work for a TV and Radio station). Also, they bug me when I type and clunk at the table, so I take them off during work which doesn’t really serve their purpose, does it?
> Would you mind showing us some pics?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Pretty! Like mother like daughter!





susanagonzc said:


> @Marilyn i’m glad you’re having a great time, Prague is such a pretty city, enjoy! And that jumpsuit is amazing, it can be dressed down or worn very formal. I can see it with white sneakers and denim jacket or strappy sandals and trenchcoat and pearls.
> @HopelessBagGirl i love your below the knee skirt, so summery but so classy as well! And your daughter is the cutest, how old is she, like 2?



Thank you!! She will be 3 in July! My 4th and last.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So do any of you wear leather bracelets or leather hardware combo bracelets?



I don’t. Just because I am very old fashioned. I like only classic things for myself . I wore only gold or precious stones. I am very allergic to silver [emoji50][emoji854]Until a few years back, I even didn’t like fashion jewelry, of course Chanel accessories changed my mind [emoji12]
It’s just me. I don’t like too many changes. It takes me awhile to try new things [emoji849] Like I never tried to change my hair color . I wore only as close to the blonde as I was as a child. 
Although I looked at my hair yesterday, and I think, that I am ready to go more darker, maybe honey blonde highlights and I think I want straight hair as well[emoji50][emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4080519
> View attachment 4080520



I really love this!!! I’m too forgetful to wear accessories but I love seeing it on other ladies


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4080519
> View attachment 4080520



I like the purple one


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm too forgetful too, if I don't have a routine.
Here's what I'm thinking. I get a rainbow with all "my colors" that I wear (jewel tones, mostly), which is less than ten specific shades. Then I fill up a rod (ok I'll be real, I'm not crafty so maybe an empty paper towel roll), and cuff the bracelets in a rainbow on the roll and string it up in the bathroom or in my walk in closet so when I get dressed or put on makeup I just make it a habit to grab the bracelet that matches my outfit best and put it on without thought. If it's something I do every day on autopilot then I think I can remember to do at all. If I just have a couple, then I won't wear them ever because I'll forget I even have them since the right outfit will come up relatively rarely to wear them.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm too forgetful too, if I don't have a routine.
> Here's what I'm thinking. I get a rainbow with all "my colors" that I wear (jewel tones, mostly), which is less than ten specific shades. Then I fill up a rod (ok I'll be real, I'm not crafty so maybe an empty paper towel roll), and cuff the bracelets in a rainbow on the roll and string it up in the bathroom or in my walk in closet so when I get dressed or put on makeup I just make it a habit to grab the bracelet that matches my outfit best and put it on without thought. If it's something I do every day on autopilot then I think I can remember to do at all. If I just have a couple, then I won't wear them ever because I'll forget I even have them since the right outfit will come up relatively rarely to wear them.



Great I like your spontaneity. I am unfortunately such a perfectionist 
I plan things , think them over and over. My brain always working, no relaxation [emoji23][emoji856][emoji854] I plan things no matter what is the subject to the smallest details. 
It’s so tiresome 
I need to learn to shut down that noise and do it spontaneously [emoji849]
Hopefully once I have personal shopper/stylist, I will free my brain [emoji848][emoji28]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

25

At the playground 
A TPFer gifted me the teal Leather cuff.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> @Marilyn i’m glad you’re having a great time, Prague is such a pretty city, enjoy! And that jumpsuit is amazing, it can be dressed down or worn very formal. I can see it with white sneakers and denim jacket or strappy sandals and trenchcoat and pearls.
> @HopelessBagGirl i love your below the knee skirt, so summery but so classy as well! And your daughter is the cutest, how old is she, like 2?


Thanks! Prague is beautiful, and the people are extremely nice and lovely! My son’s best friend’s mother is Czech and one of the nicest woman I know! I can’t wait to get the jumpsuit, it might be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4080519
> View attachment 4080520



Those are both very pretty, I like the black one and it doesn’t at all look like the hippie version I was thinking of!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm too forgetful too, if I don't have a routine.
> Here's what I'm thinking. I get a rainbow with all "my colors" that I wear (jewel tones, mostly), which is less than ten specific shades. Then I fill up a rod (ok I'll be real, I'm not crafty so maybe an empty paper towel roll), and cuff the bracelets in a rainbow on the roll and string it up in the bathroom or in my walk in closet so when I get dressed or put on makeup I just make it a habit to grab the bracelet that matches my outfit best and put it on without thought. If it's something I do every day on autopilot then I think I can remember to do at all. If I just have a couple, then I won't wear them ever because I'll forget I even have them since the right outfit will come up relatively rarely to wear them.



What a smart idea! I mainly use the stylebook app for that very reason. So I don’t forget what I have and how I wore it before.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4080810
> View attachment 4080811
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> At the playground
> A TPFer gifted me the teal Leather cuff.



You are lovely together, she is adorable and what a fashionable girl she is! Those tights!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Those are both very pretty, I like the black one and it doesn’t at all look like the hippie version I was thinking of!
> 
> 
> 
> What a smart idea! I mainly use the stylebook app for that very reason. So I don’t forget what I have and how I wore it before.
> 
> 
> 
> You are lovely together, she is adorable and what a fashionable girl she is! Those tights!



Thank you! She's a sweetie!!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm too forgetful too, if I don't have a routine.
> Here's what I'm thinking. I get a rainbow with all "my colors" that I wear (jewel tones, mostly), which is less than ten specific shades. Then I fill up a rod (ok I'll be real, I'm not crafty so maybe an empty paper towel roll), and cuff the bracelets in a rainbow on the roll and string it up in the bathroom or in my walk in closet so when I get dressed or put on makeup I just make it a habit to grab the bracelet that matches my outfit best and put it on without thought. If it's something I do every day on autopilot then I think I can remember to do at all. If I just have a couple, then I won't wear them ever because I'll forget I even have them since the right outfit will come up relatively rarely to wear them.



I tried that a couple of years back, and it lasted like 2 weeks. Just because if you want to get the one on the middle you have to take all the others, and at night you have to put them back. Sounds like a small thing but it makes you not want to do it. Maybe try a jewerly hanger?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> I tried that a couple of years back, and it lasted like 2 weeks. Just because if you want to get the one on the middle you have to take all the others, and at night you have to put them back. Sounds like a small thing but it makes you not want to do it. Maybe try a jewerly hanger?



But with the cuffs they snap off, so not like bangles...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But with the cuffs they snap off, so not like bangles...





Perhaps like this one with hooks?


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4081164
> 
> Perhaps like this one with hooks?



Wow what a great idea [emoji120] but it’s not going to scratch them hanging like that. I keep my all separate in Chanel boxes 
I think I would better get a glass cabinet, like at the store [emoji848] so everything would be easy to see , but at the same time would avoid scratching [emoji849]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I meant like this because a paper towel roll is the same size as my wrist and when it's full the ugly cardboard won't show. You can just detach the one you want and leave the rest be.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I added a necklace to hang it. When I get my full rainbow I don't think cardboard will show, and if it does I can cut the excess off so it's exactly the right length. 



26


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4080810
> View attachment 4080811
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> At the playground
> A TPFer gifted me the teal Leather cuff.



I love this photo of you and your daughter! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

right, my bracelets didn’t open and cole if that makes sense, it was just one round circle. 

Anyway, I assessed my wardrobe and I’m missing white tees. The non-transparent kind. I need them not boxy but not tight either, and that don’t show underwear but that are structured. Any ideas?


----------



## bakeacookie

I keep bracelets in a bamboo spoon caddy that I lined with pretty felt. 

They just sit in the caddy upright so it’s super easy to just see them at a glance and pick. 

If you’re worried about scratching you can also put a felt square between each bracelet. 

But I put my jewelry in drawers. I don’t like hanging them because of dust and I wouldn’t want any to drop accidentally.


----------



## girleuro

So I am having a great day today[emoji126] If you all remember the sandals that you advised me on the SW black ones with black embellishments. I finally believe that I purchased. I purchased a while ago on resale market in 11.5 and never received it[emoji20] so I had to cancel my order and wait for return. I hate when ppl selling from empty shelves. Anyway, I finally found on SW website and it’s 50% off how lucky I am  it’s in 12 but since sandals, I don’t think it’s too much difference [emoji848] so keeping fingers crossed that I will receive them this week 
And that’s not all. 
I also sold today,on Ebay , one of my mistakes. It’s this Dolce & Gabanna dress , that I purchased almost 3 years ago and never wore it. I actually was thinking to wear it this month, but didn’t. So I was debating this morning should I accept the offer, because I thought I paid more for it. But when I check I am loosing only around 20+% . That’s amazing. So I letting it go [emoji13]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> So I am having a great day today[emoji126] If you all remember the sandals that you advised me on the SW black ones with black embellishments. I finally believe that I purchased. I purchased a while ago on resale market in 11.5 and never received it[emoji20] so I had to cancel my order and wait for return. I hate when ppl selling from empty shelves. Anyway, I finally found on SW website and it’s 50% off how lucky I am  it’s in 12 but since sandals, I don’t think it’s too much difference [emoji848] so keeping fingers crossed that I will receive them this week
> And that’s not all.
> I also sold today,on Ebay , one of my mistakes. It’s this Dolce & Gabanna dress , that I purchased almost 3 years ago and never wore it. I actually was thinking to wear it this month, but didn’t. So I was debating this morning should I accept the offer, because I thought I paid more for it. But when I check I am loosing only around 20+% . That’s amazing. So I letting it go [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082227



Congrats on your sale, girleuro!

Better to have money in your pocket than a never worn dress hanging in your closet. It is a beautiful dress though.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Congrats on your sale, girleuro!
> 
> Better to have money in your pocket than a never worn dress hanging in your closet. It is a beautiful dress though.



Thank you @Mimmy[emoji257] 
It is beautiful, that’s why I kept so long in the closet, but I don’t think so much my style , especially I am so into Chanel only these days, so it was no brainer to let it go[emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

Very lucky to be able to resell such a gorgeous dress, @girleuro. But @Mimmy is right, space and money for something that can be worn is much better.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Very lucky to be able to resell such a gorgeous dress, @girleuro. But @Mimmy is right, space and money for something that can be worn is much better.



Thank you Bake, that’s why it was hard to let it go, but there are so many Chanel things that I need and I know I would wear a lot[emoji12]So free up some money for my next obsession


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you Bake, that’s why it was hard to let it go, but there are so many Chanel things that I need and I know I would wear a lot[emoji12]So free up some money for my next obsession



Definitely better to focus on Chanel!


----------



## cathe_kim

I've heard that Chanel won't be having sales starting next year and I'm getting nervous about scoring things during this summer's sale.  I know even if I buy shoes and brooches during the sale, it won't be the last time so I'm telling myself to just CHILL!!!

Did anyone go shopping this weekend? The Memorial day sale in stores was amazing! I got a couple of basics from the LOFT (40% off!!! ) including a necklace, which I don't wear that often, and DH bought a couple of Theory and Vince shorts and polos from Nordstrom Rack. I was also able to find the PERFECT black blazer from the rack!!! It's from A.L.C. and was originally around $600 (I don't remember the price off the top of my head) on clearance for $179 with an additional 25% off!!!! I'm so over the moon!!! My hunt is over!!!

And now, it's time to go through my closet and pick out items to consign


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm too forgetful too, if I don't have a routine.
> Here's what I'm thinking. I get a rainbow with all "my colors" that I wear (jewel tones, mostly), which is less than ten specific shades. Then I fill up a rod (ok I'll be real, I'm not crafty so maybe an empty paper towel roll), and cuff the bracelets in a rainbow on the roll and string it up in the bathroom or in my walk in closet so when I get dressed or put on makeup I just make it a habit to grab the bracelet that matches my outfit best and put it on without thought. If it's something I do every day on autopilot then I think I can remember to do at all. If I just have a couple, then I won't wear them ever because I'll forget I even have them since the right outfit will come up relatively rarely to wear them.


I tried doing this but I don't wear makeup, don't do my hair or anything other than brushing my teeth and washing my face. I have officially given up at this point. I even forget to put on my wedding ring and band before going out (DH doesn't say anything because he has the same issue). Even though I don't make much of an effort, I love seeing other ladies look so presentable and wish I can be more like them.


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> So I am having a great day today[emoji126] If you all remember the sandals that you advised me on the SW black ones with black embellishments. I finally believe that I purchased. I purchased a while ago on resale market in 11.5 and never received it[emoji20] so I had to cancel my order and wait for return. I hate when ppl selling from empty shelves. Anyway, I finally found on SW website and it’s 50% off how lucky I am  it’s in 12 but since sandals, I don’t think it’s too much difference [emoji848] so keeping fingers crossed that I will receive them this week
> And that’s not all.
> I also sold today,on Ebay , one of my mistakes. It’s this Dolce & Gabanna dress , that I purchased almost 3 years ago and never wore it. I actually was thinking to wear it this month, but didn’t. So I was debating this morning should I accept the offer, because I thought I paid more for it. But when I check I am loosing only around 20+% . That’s amazing. So I letting it go [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082227


Gorgeous dress! I agree with @Mimmy  @bakeacookie that it's better to have the money in your pocket than wasted in your closet. Go ahead and accept that offer!!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I've heard that Chanel won't be having sales starting next year and I'm getting nervous about scoring things during this summer's sale.  I know even if I buy shoes and brooches during the sale, it won't be the last time so I'm telling myself to just CHILL!!!
> 
> Did anyone go shopping this weekend? The Memorial day sale in stores was amazing! I got a couple of basics from the LOFT (40% off!!! ) including a necklace, which I don't wear that often, and DH bought a couple of Theory and Vince shorts and polos from Nordstrom Rack. I was also able to find the PERFECT black blazer from the rack!!! It's from A.L.C. and was originally around $600 (I don't remember the price off the top of my head) on clearance for $179 with an additional 25% off!!!! I'm so over the moon!!! My hunt is over!!!
> 
> And now, it's time to go through my closet and pick out items to consign



I heard too and it’s a huge possibility that it’s no sales this year as well, at least in boutiques. And I am kind of little bit happy, that way It’s still more chance for me to find some pricey things from these years collections, that I hadn’t budget yet and waiting to open up any day now. I love a few things from Spring summer collection, but it’s something was before, in previous years, so I don’t sweat if I don’t get it right away 
But I am absolutely crazy about all Chanel theme collections such as this year’s resort Grecian goddesses looks [emoji7] I love all of those gowns. It’s not every year, Chanel has such an artistic collections. I still looking for pieces from Paris-Bombay and Paris-Dubai
For my climate and my lifestyle, I adore all the caftans. I have quite a few...
How wonderful! What a steal [emoji122] Please post pics 
Ha ha [emoji23] you too. Well if you have something hanging in your closet for a few years and never worn it, it’s probably best to sell
I don’t have too many things like that left. The few I am still selling it’s from my mistakes from before . Now I am becoming a smart shopper[emoji6] and thinking over very carefully  all of my purchases 
So everything I purchased in the last few years , I am absolutely happy with and wear a lot [emoji12]
And if I have doubts, I get great advices here, from you all amazingly honest ladies [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Gorgeous dress! I agree with @Mimmy  @bakeacookie that it's better to have the money in your pocket than wasted in your closet. Go ahead and accept that offer!!



Thank you @cathe_kim I did accepted . 
And I am already deciding what I want to purchase. I am deciding very carefully. 
Since I am looking to purchase things, that are from a few years back collections, I am deciding very carefully, you don’t see certain pieces every day and I  don’t want to miss on it [emoji848] And at this time, I see so many beauties  that it’s hard to find [emoji50][emoji854][emoji856]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I tried doing this but I don't wear makeup, don't do my hair or anything other than brushing my teeth and washing my face. I have officially given up at this point. I even forget to put on my wedding ring and band before going out (DH doesn't say anything because he has the same issue). Even though I don't make much of an effort, I love seeing other ladies look so presentable and wish I can be more like them.



Why ? Maybe it’s just a certain time glitch in your life [emoji6][emoji854][emoji16]
Why giving up  You are very young right 
Dressing up it’s fun[emoji126]
DH will not say a thing ( but believe me from my marriage experience, I am 16 years in it, man loves when his wife is looking great) My DH absolutely opposite of me, he care less if it’s a brand or not, (actually he thinks that we are all brainwashed with all those brands, well something like an animal branded with hot stamp [emoji50][emoji849]) but he does love than his wife is all dolled up, and admired by others [emoji6] 
And besides does it make you feel better, than you get all dressed up and little bit hair done. Sometimes we all need it . About makeup, well it depends, some women don’t need it ( because nature gave them more color, such a dark eyebrows, etc..) Some need little bit more than others. 
But I don’t like too much makeup either. 
Actually I don’t like anything what is not natural. I am all about to be the best version of yourself, not someone else .


----------



## bakeacookie

I didn’t shop this weekend! I had opportunities to but I didn’t feel compelled to search for anything. Maybe I don’t need anything right now. Kind of weird.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I didn’t shop this weekend! I had opportunities to but I didn’t feel compelled to search for anything. Maybe I don’t need anything right now. Kind of weird.


Congrats, bake! That’s huge! You’re doing so well on your ban, I’m so impressed!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> I heard too and it’s a huge possibility that it’s no sales this year as well, at least in boutiques. And I am kind of little bit happy, that way It’s still more chance for me to find some pricey things from these years collections, that I hadn’t budget yet and waiting to open up any day now. I love a few things from Spring summer collection, but it’s something was before, in previous years, so I don’t sweat if I don’t get it right away
> But I am absolutely crazy about all Chanel theme collections such as this year’s resort Grecian goddesses looks [emoji7] I love all of those gowns. It’s not every year, Chanel has such an artistic collections. I still looking for pieces from Paris-Bombay and Paris-Dubai
> For my climate and my lifestyle, I adore all the caftans. I have quite a few...
> How wonderful! What a steal [emoji122] Please post pics
> Ha ha [emoji23] you too. Well if you have something hanging in your closet for a few years and never worn it, it’s probably best to sell
> I don’t have too many things like that left. The few I am still selling it’s from my mistakes from before . Now I am becoming a smart shopper[emoji6] and thinking over very carefully  all of my purchases
> So everything I purchased in the last few years , I am absolutely happy with and wear a lot [emoji12]
> And if I have doubts, I get great advices here, from you all amazingly honest ladies [emoji120][emoji56]



I feel like chanel is putting out a lot of gorgeous items these days  Although the quality has decreased and the price has significantly increased 
Me too! That's what I love about this thread and the ladies here. I appreciate the honest opinions and it really does help when you get that urge to go out on a shopping binge. And I think twice about what I add to my wardrobe and really critiquing the items before bringing them home (which makes shopping feel like a chore )


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Thank you @cathe_kim I did accepted .
> And I am already deciding what I want to purchase. I am deciding very carefully.
> Since I am looking to purchase things, that are from a few years back collections, I am deciding very carefully, you don’t see certain pieces every day and I  don’t want to miss on it [emoji848] And at this time, I see so many beauties  that it’s hard to find [emoji50][emoji854][emoji856]


Hopefully you'll be able to find something on the secondhand market!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I heard too and it’s a huge possibility that it’s no sales this year as well, at least in boutiques. And I am kind of little bit happy, that way It’s still more chance for me to find some pricey things from these years collections, that I hadn’t budget yet and waiting to open up any day now. I love a few things from Spring summer collection, but it’s something was before, in previous years, so I don’t sweat if I don’t get it right away
> But I am absolutely crazy about all Chanel theme collections such as this year’s resort Grecian goddesses looks [emoji7] I love all of those gowns. It’s not every year, Chanel has such an artistic collections. I still looking for pieces from Paris-Bombay and Paris-Dubai
> For my climate and my lifestyle, I adore all the caftans. I have quite a few...
> How wonderful! What a steal [emoji122] Please post pics
> Ha ha [emoji23] you too. Well if you have something hanging in your closet for a few years and never worn it, it’s probably best to sell
> I don’t have too many things like that left. The few I am still selling it’s from my mistakes from before . Now I am becoming a smart shopper[emoji6] and thinking over very carefully  all of my purchases
> So everything I purchased in the last few years , I am absolutely happy with and wear a lot [emoji12]
> And if I have doubts, I get great advices here, from you all amazingly honest ladies [emoji120][emoji56]


You’re doing great! I love that dress too,  but I agree that it was good to let go. Especially if there are so many other things out there you love and look good in. I’m glad you’re shopping so much smarter. I know you tend to overthink, so having only things in your closet you love and feel great in make your life much easier, especially since you have  a lot on your mind anyways.


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Why ? Maybe it’s just a certain time glitch in your life [emoji6][emoji854][emoji16]
> Why giving up  You are very young right
> Dressing up it’s fun[emoji126]
> DH will not say a thing ( but believe me from my marriage experience, I am 16 years in it, man loves when his wife is looking great) My DH absolutely opposite of me, he care less if it’s a brand or not, (actually he thinks that we are all brainwashed with all those brands, well something like an animal branded with hot stamp [emoji50][emoji849]) but he does love than his wife is all dolled up, and admired by others [emoji6]
> And besides does it make you feel better, than you get all dressed up and little bit hair done. Sometimes we all need it . About makeup, well it depends, some women don’t need it ( because nature gave them more color, such a dark eyebrows, etc..) Some need little bit more than others.
> But I don’t like too much makeup either.
> Actually I don’t like anything what is not natural. I am all about to be the best version of yourself, not someone else .


It feels great to get dressed up not just for DH's benefit but for mine, but ultimately it's just because I'm too lazy. And I'm all for the natural/simple look so just face oil & lotion and lip moisturizer is good for me. It also doesn't help that I'm allergic to fragrance which makes researching and testing make up samples before purchasing really tedious.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I didn’t shop this weekend! I had opportunities to but I didn’t feel compelled to search for anything. Maybe I don’t need anything right now. Kind of weird.



Wow how you guys get that type for feeling what is the secret?? [emoji6] 
I always need something [emoji23] 
Although i make my shopping easy with glass of wine , comfortably on my phone. 
If I had to go outside, I might don’t want to shop either [emoji6][emoji849][emoji12] 
Florida had crazy rains . My hubby dragged me last Friday, to his dr appointment, and I waited few hours, to leave. It was pouring, flooding. Horrible 
[emoji854] And after rain mosquitoes bit me all over, even I was wearing jeans and socks . Its weird 
But I had a few hours to myself and I discovered fun thing
Chanel app has great feature, which so easy to use, to try on Sun glasses 
It’s so hard to find right shape sunglasses. I always struggled with it. And although my shapes, the ones I have, not so bad, with the app, I tried them all. And found 2 -3 pairs that fits me great! And it was so much fun 
You should try it
You just click on try it on. 
And gets to accessing your camera 
And your face pops up and you click on each of sunglasses and they pop up on you . The one you like it . You click again and it makes a picture and you can text it or email it . 
Chanel definitely going to sell a lot of sunglasses with that feature.[emoji12] 
And it’s so smart . You don’t have to go anywhere to try , you try and if you like it, you can purchase online. Love Technology [emoji126]


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> I didn’t shop this weekend! I had opportunities to but I didn’t feel compelled to search for anything. Maybe I don’t need anything right now. Kind of weird.


WOW!!!! Congratulations!!! I need to have more self-restraint like you. I really need to get myself back on that ban but with spring in the air, it's so hard. I have unsubscribed from all marketing emails which helped a ton.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I've heard that Chanel won't be having sales starting next year and I'm getting nervous about scoring things during this summer's sale.  I know even if I buy shoes and brooches during the sale, it won't be the last time so I'm telling myself to just CHILL!!!
> 
> Did anyone go shopping this weekend? The Memorial day sale in stores was amazing! I got a couple of basics from the LOFT (40% off!!! ) including a necklace, which I don't wear that often, and DH bought a couple of Theory and Vince shorts and polos from Nordstrom Rack. I was also able to find the PERFECT black blazer from the rack!!! It's from A.L.C. and was originally around $600 (I don't remember the price off the top of my head) on clearance for $179 with an additional 25% off!!!! I'm so over the moon!!! My hunt is over!!!
> 
> And now, it's time to go through my closet and pick out items to consign


Isn’t it great when you find tons of good stuff in the sales? Would love to see pics as well! If everything fits your style, budget and body, you did great. You should have tons to play with now and I can’t wait to see how you style everything. 

I do wonder though how you put so much effort in your clothes and not as much in hair and make up? You’re probably one of those few women who just are naturally beautiful and I’m very jealous!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Wow how you guys get that type for feeling what is the secret?? [emoji6]
> I always need something [emoji23]
> Although i make my shopping easy with glass of wine , comfortably on my phone.
> If I had to go outside, I might don’t want to shop either [emoji6][emoji849][emoji12]
> Florida had crazy rains . My hubby dragged me last Friday, to his dr appointment, and I waited few hours, to leave. It was pouring, flooding. Horrible
> [emoji854] And after rain mosquitoes bit me all over, even I was wearing jeans and socks . Its weird
> But I had a few hours to myself and I discovered fun thing
> Chanel app has great feature, which so easy to use, to try on Sun glasses
> It’s so hard to find right shape sunglasses. I always struggled with it. And although my shapes, the ones I have, not so bad, with the app, I tried them all. And found 2 -3 pairs that fits me great! And it was so much fun
> You should try it
> You just click on try it on.
> And gets to accessing your camera
> And your face pops up and you click on each of sunglasses and they pop up on you . The one you like it . You click again and it makes a picture and you can text it or email it .
> Chanel definitely going to sell a lot of sunglasses with that feature.[emoji12]
> And it’s so smart . You don’t have to go anywhere to try , you try and if you like it, you can purchase online. Love Technology [emoji126]


Ahh - the only reason I don't miss living on the east coast - MOSQUITOES!!!! I'm allergic to mosquito bites so I swell up so much! We took out engagement photos in the middle of October at Fort Tyron Park in NYC and you can see the redness from the bites that I got during the shoot. I was so miserable that night. But I've learned that Epsom salt helps! It drastically reduces the itchiness and swelling. You should give it a try if it bothers you.

The app sounds so cool!! I have to try it when I go home. I know I won't be getting any sunglasses as I have 3 that are perfect for my face shape and life style.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Isn’t it great when you find tons of good stuff in the sales? Would love to see pics as well! If everything fits your style, budget and body, you did great. You should have tons to play with now and I can’t wait to see how you style everything.
> 
> I do wonder though how you put so much effort in your clothes and not as much in hair and make up? You’re probably one of those few women who just are naturally beautiful and I’m very jealous!


It is!! It's a great feeling. Especially because I was prepared to pay full price if I couldn't find one by the fall. I'll definitely post photos.  I should start posting photos of my outfits going forward.. That should help me commit to my ban. I have counted all the pieces in my closet and I have about 250 including scarves and jackets/coats but excluding gym wear.  It's a lot more than I thought.

No need to be jealous as it does have trade offs. Clothing and shoes are the only category I can focus my attention to. My hair is slick straight so even if I spend the time to style it, it'll become flat within an hour. As for makeup, I will admit that I inherited my mom's genes and have nice skin  It also helps that I had my eyebrows microbladed and eyeliner tattooed on (total lifesaver). I would totally recommend getting it done! It looks really strong right after but it fades and looks natural in a few weeks. It's great and because I'm allergic to fragrance, I can't really use make up without carefully checking the ingredients. It's hard to find a fragrance free product that is actually good.

I love to see other ladies who know how to get jazzed up and live vicariously through them


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> It feels great to get dressed up not just for DH's benefit but for mine, but ultimately it's just because I'm too lazy. And I'm all for the natural/simple look so just face oil & lotion and lip moisturizer is good for me. It also doesn't help that I'm allergic to fragrance which makes researching and testing make up samples before purchasing really tedious.



It’s good for yourself, but don’t forget your DH either [emoji13]
Oh sorry to hear that you are allergic 
I have to give advice [emoji848]
You need use only pure natural products. I had the same problem 
Well I never had problems with my skin, until I arrived to Florida. A few years, in this humid climate, my skin started breaking crazy. I tried everything. 
I used to buy one day at Whole Foods, and next day return it[emoji50][emoji20] 
I tried spas,you name it 
So I don’t know if you know, but I am very holistic and for years , had raw vegan desserts business, so my food had only a few ingredients 
So one day, by researching others raw vegan chefs, I stumbled up on website, and to all raw vegan goodies that they sell, they had some company’s from Nevada , skin products, with very funny names . Such as You can’t zit there , 
Skincredible , pack your bags they are leaving, ...
So of course I was sceptic, but desperate as well. So I checked the website of skin products, company- divine botanicals 
And Eurica!!!! [emoji126] They make skin products, the way I make my raw vegan foods. It’s only 4-5 ingredients and you can pronounce it. I ordered, and I became believer [emoji50][emoji13] 
The skincredible and a few other products did on my skin turn around like 360 degrees, not even in a month. 
I never looked back ! And that was over 10 years ago. 
I never used another company’s skin products ever
And the same way I found makeup company I call them Chanel of Organic world. Amazing packagings, pigments. I love their tinted moisturizer and bronzer. And it’s so great on the skin. You can sleep on it . I mean all day in humidity and heat, and skin still looks as fresh as in the morning 
The organic pharmacy and Divine Botanicals changed my life. I don’t need ever to look for another beauty company. Check out their websites , you might like it [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I feel like chanel is putting out a lot of gorgeous items these days  Although the quality has decreased and the price has significantly increased
> Me too! That's what I love about this thread and the ladies here. I appreciate the honest opinions and it really does help when you get that urge to go out on a shopping binge. And I think twice about what I add to my wardrobe and really critiquing the items before bringing them home (which makes shopping feel like a chore )



I know that’s why I don’t mind to go years back collections in resale market. It’s better quality, better shapes and of course prices [emoji12] I am not into those boxy or more for teenagers short and tight put out Chanel collections. [emoji849]
Yes it is a chore. My head is buzzing all the time, I am so perfectionist , being under Libra sign( always weighing) [emoji23]and also love to keep everything in my head, so before I purchase, I try to create at least 3 different outfits .  It’s exhausting. [emoji28]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You’re doing great! I love that dress too,  but I agree that it was good to let go. Especially if there are so many other things out there you love and look good in. I’m glad you’re shopping so much smarter. I know you tend to overthink, so having only things in your closet you love and feel great in make your life much easier, especially since you have  a lot on your mind anyways.



Thank you @Marylin[emoji257] I know it’s easier a little bit that way. I do overthink everything. It’s exhausting  
I just hope once I get relaxation and some traveling I calm down.[emoji848][emoji28] 
I am way too emotional person, and you know I had so much stress on me ,last 8+ years . So all of that , doesn’t help . [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Ahh - the only reason I don't miss living on the east coast - MOSQUITOES!!!! I'm allergic to mosquito bites so I swell up so much! We took out engagement photos in the middle of October at Fort Tyron Park in NYC and you can see the redness from the bites that I got during the shoot. I was so miserable that night. But I've learned that Epsom salt helps! It drastically reduces the itchiness and swelling. You should give it a try if it bothers you.
> 
> The app sounds so cool!! I have to try it when I go home. I know I won't be getting any sunglasses as I have 3 that are perfect for my face shape and life style.



You too Mosquitoes drives me crazy,
And here I don’t think as bad, as in Europe [emoji848][emoji849][emoji854] 
I scratch, and that’s not nice. 
I tried many things epsom salt, baking soda, I did loved this potion by I think Aubrey organics, it was so cool on the skin. But for my big disappointment- it got discontinued. I have to find some not bad smelling natural repellent , before I go to Europe [emoji848][emoji849]
The app is really cool, it’s like window shopping. I haven’t bought nothing yet. I have also 3 quite well fitting me, but i definitely find out , that very big oversized butterfly and round ones are the best for me. And I thought that I had oversized ones [emoji849] My is much smaller, but still right shape. [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> It is!! It's a great feeling. Especially because I was prepared to pay full price if I couldn't find one by the fall. I'll definitely post photos.  I should start posting photos of my outfits going forward.. That should help me commit to my ban. I have counted all the pieces in my closet and I have about 250 including scarves and jackets/coats but excluding gym wear.  It's a lot more than I thought.
> 
> No need to be jealous as it does have trade offs. Clothing and shoes are the only category I can focus my attention to. My hair is slick straight so even if I spend the time to style it, it'll become flat within an hour. As for makeup, I will admit that I inherited my mom's genes and have nice skin  It also helps that I had my eyebrows microbladed and eyeliner tattooed on (total lifesaver). I would totally recommend getting it done! It looks really strong right after but it fades and looks natural in a few weeks. It's great and because I'm allergic to fragrance, I can't really use make up without carefully checking the ingredients. It's hard to find a fragrance free product that is actually good.
> 
> I love to see other ladies who know how to get jazzed up and live vicariously through them



Ah love Microblading! It’s such an amazing invention isn’t it[emoji120][emoji12][emoji56]
Shoes is a hard subject for me[emoji20][emoji856][emoji854]I have size 12 , so it’s so hard to find beautiful shoes. Only a few of European brands make size 12 . I don’t know why they discriminate us. [emoji23][emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> It’s good for yourself, but don’t forget your DH either [emoji13]
> Oh sorry to hear that you are allergic
> I have to give advice [emoji848]
> You need use only pure natural products. I had the same problem
> Well I never had problems with my skin, until I arrived to Florida. A few years, in this humid climate, my skin started breaking crazy. I tried everything.
> I used to buy one day at Whole Foods, and next day return it[emoji50][emoji20]
> I tried spas,you name it
> So I don’t know if you know, but I am very holistic and for years , had raw vegan desserts business, so my food had only a few ingredients
> So one day, by researching others raw vegan chefs, I stumbled up on website, and to all raw vegan goodies that they sell, they had some company’s from Nevada , skin products, with very funny names . Such as You can’t zit there ,
> Skincredible , pack your bags they are leaving, ...
> So of course I was sceptic, but desperate as well. So I checked the website of skin products, company- divine botanicals
> And Eurica!!!! [emoji126] They make skin products, the way I make my raw vegan foods. It’s only 4-5 ingredients and you can pronounce it. I ordered, and I became believer [emoji50][emoji13]
> The skincredible and a few other products did on my skin turn around like 360 degrees, not even in a month.
> I never looked back ! And that was over 10 years ago.
> I never used another company’s skin products ever
> And the same way I found makeup company I call them Chanel of Organic world. Amazing packagings, pigments. I love their tinted moisturizer and bronzer. And it’s so great on the skin. You can sleep on it . I mean all day in humidity and heat, and skin still looks as fresh as in the morning
> The organic pharmacy and Divine Botanicals changed my life. I don’t need ever to look for another beauty company. Check out their websites , you might like it [emoji4]


Thanks so much for the intel! I've been using skin products from Sephora (after filtering for fragrance free) and I've fell in love with the Kora Organics noni face oil. My skin feels so radiant!

I'll definitely check out Divine Botanicals - so excited!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> I know that’s why I don’t mind to go years back collections in resale market. It’s better quality, better shapes and of course prices [emoji12] I am not into those boxy or more for teenagers short and tight put out Chanel collections. [emoji849]
> Yes it is a chore. My head is buzzing all the time, I am so perfectionist , being under Libra sign( always weighing) [emoji23]and also love to keep everything in my head, so before I purchase, I try to create at least 3 different outfits .  It’s exhausting. [emoji28]


I do the exact same thing! Picturing it with at least 3 different outfits as well as ticking off all the boxes of how it fits and does it work. LOL


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Ah love Microblading! It’s such an amazing invention isn’t it[emoji120][emoji12][emoji56]
> Shoes is a hard subject for me[emoji20][emoji856][emoji854]I have size 12 , so it’s so hard to find beautiful shoes. Only a few of European brands make size 12 . I don’t know why they discriminate us. [emoji23][emoji849][emoji854]


Microblading is awesome!! Such a game changer 

I have a similar problem. I'm a size 35 and there isn't much stock in that size . It's hard to find nice shoes in a size 5 from contemporary brands so I have to look at designer brands...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

As always, great reading you ladies! I get so excited from mail notifications for this thread! I love the smart purchasing and self restraint I’m reading, all good steps towards smart, functioning wardrobes!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Microblading is awesome!! Such a game changer
> 
> I have a similar problem. I'm a size 35 and there isn't much stock in that size . It's hard to find nice shoes in a size 5 from contemporary brands so I have to look at designer brands...



Yep it is. I can’t wait to get all done in Europe. Here they ok but in Europe they reached different level- it’s truly work of art. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

@cathe_kim

My hair is the same way!! That’s why I don’t bother to do my hair all fancy as well.


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> WOW!!!! Congratulations!!! I need to have more self-restraint like you. I really need to get myself back on that ban but with spring in the air, it's so hard. I have unsubscribed from all marketing emails which helped a ton.



Honestly, a week before the sales I was aching to buy stuff. 

Then when the sales hit, I forgot whatever I wanted a week prior. [emoji23] the one thing I wanted (a Coach unicorn coin purse) they didn’t have in store so it wasn’t meant to be lol. 

Unsubscribing, and reunsubscribing, is really helpful. I don’t know what I’m missing right now.


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> I've heard that Chanel won't be having sales starting next year and I'm getting nervous about scoring things during this summer's sale.  I know even if I buy shoes and brooches during the sale, it won't be the last time so I'm telling myself to just CHILL!!!
> 
> Did anyone go shopping this weekend? The Memorial day sale in stores was amazing! I got a couple of basics from the LOFT (40% off!!! ) including a necklace, which I don't wear that often, and DH bought a couple of Theory and Vince shorts and polos from Nordstrom Rack. I was also able to find the PERFECT black blazer from the rack!!! It's from A.L.C. and was originally around $600 (I don't remember the price off the top of my head) on clearance for $179 with an additional 25% off!!!! I'm so over the moon!!! My hunt is over!!!
> 
> And now, it's time to go through my closet and pick out items to consign


Bought this tank and skirt set that I can wear easily separate or as a set. Planning to wear a white high waist skinny belt with some simple slim wedge leather sandals for work


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Bought this tank and skirt set that I can wear easily separate or as a set. Planning to wear a white high waist skinny belt with some simple slim wedge leather sandals for work
> View attachment 4083275
> View attachment 4083276
> View attachment 4083277
> View attachment 4083278



That’s beautiful [emoji7] and definitely versatile! Great buy [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Microblading is awesome!! Such a game changer
> 
> I have a similar problem. I'm a size 35 and there isn't much stock in that size . It's hard to find nice shoes in a size 5 from contemporary brands so I have to look at designer brands...



Size 5 I wish I would have your problem [emoji12] Designer Shoes here I come [emoji23] 
The only way I can get to wear Premier designers shoes, if I get them custom made[emoji849][emoji854] Well that’s what I am planning to do[emoji13] I already bugging my DH that he will get connections to get it done[emoji123][emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> I tried doing this but I don't wear makeup, don't do my hair or anything other than brushing my teeth and washing my face. I have officially given up at this point. I even forget to put on my wedding ring and band before going out (DH doesn't say anything because he has the same issue). Even though I don't make much of an effort, I love seeing other ladies look so presentable and wish I can be more like them.


So interesting  during my early-late 20s I literally roll out of bed, wash face, hair not combed, glasses no make up and go to work/go about my day. 

Now let me be crystal clear: it wasn’t because I’m a natural beauty or nothing like that  I looked and feel sloppy.i only wear non wrinkle shirts and I rotate same style and cut slacks with different colors mon-fri. One day, no specific reason nor special in anyway, a random thought/fact just appeared in my mind that just clicked: I am not going to be young forever and I will only get older each day and that my “opportunity” to dress up and be able to look my “very best” eg youth will likely diminish as time pass each day. So I thought and decided, carpe diem... 
next day forward I put on my make up and actually “cared” how I looked and dressed up however whatever mood I feel like, and I feel like I came to life! I feel more confident each day, and to be honest I really have fun dressing totally differently (cool vs elegant vs kirky, etc) as I feel like it’s so much more fun to experience being a different side of me personality wise   it’s like that show Alias but like lazy fun no getting shot at non spy corporate version  

I love my Chanel’s as much as I love my rick Owen and studded jeans as my fluffy ruffled pink tutu like skirts 

I’m still having fun and not sure I’d stop this even in my 70/80s after my “turning point”. I often thought back to that day and still can’t understand what prompted the change, but it was an expensive one and I’m now here learning and seeing how to buy more selective pieces and maybe trim down the frequent shopping to fulfill all the various styles that I adore.


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> That’s beautiful [emoji7] and definitely versatile! Great buy [emoji122]


Thanks! I was weak 
I share your obsession with chanel and miss seeing you at the chanel jacket forum   it’s a very dangerous obsession and now 25% of my closet is stocked with chanel jackets  I need to diversify, or at least eg warmer weather/lighter pieces (I always tend to fall in love with their prefall/fall collection items )

Nothing from the last 2 seasons though so fingers crossed!!! I’ve been good and I hope to attribute some of it to this thread


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> So interesting  during my early-late 20s I literally roll out of bed, wash face, hair not combed, glasses no make up and go to work/go about my day.
> 
> Now let me be crystal clear: it wasn’t because I’m a natural beauty or nothing like that  I looked and feel sloppy.i only wear non wrinkle shirts and I rotate same style and cut slacks with different colors mon-fri. One day, no specific reason nor special in anyway, a random thought/fact just appeared in my mind that just clicked: I am not going to be young forever and I will only get older each day and that my “opportunity” to dress up and be able to look my “very best” eg youth will likely diminish as time pass each day. So I thought and decided, carpe diem...
> next day forward I put on my make up and actually “cared” how I looked and dressed up however whatever mood I feel like, and I feel like I came to life! I feel more confident each day, and to be honest I really have fun dressing totally differently (cool vs elegant vs kirky, etc) as I feel like it’s so much more fun to experience being a different side of me personality wise   it’s like that show Alias but like lazy fun no getting shot at non spy corporate version
> 
> I love my Chanel’s as much as I love my rick Owen and studded jeans as my fluffy ruffled pink tutu like skirts
> 
> I’m still having fun and not sure I’d stop this even in my 70/80s after my “turning point”. I often thought back to that day and still can’t understand what prompted the change, but it was an expensive one and I’m now here learning and seeing how to buy more selective pieces and maybe trim down the frequent shopping to fulfill all the various styles that I adore.



I feel the same [emoji6][emoji257][emoji126] It will come time when certain outfits become little bit inappropriate, and funny. And it doesn’t matter how great is the figure . It’s just with years, looks become not so fitting the age
And that’s not me. I will give up those styles [emoji849][emoji854][emoji20] and will dress more conservative. So it feels something like you have to rush, to enjoy while you can. That is mine psychology behind my wanting to experiment and dressing up(although my DH thinks that something wrong with me[emoji23][emoji13])
Well he is not a woman , so he doesn’t get it, that with my DH Health challenges, I already kind of missed 8 years. Living in and out in the hospitals, no time for so much fashion [emoji20][emoji31]and to add my injuries [emoji30]feels like life time somewhere missing [emoji33]


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> It is!! It's a great feeling. Especially because I was prepared to pay full price if I couldn't find one by the fall. I'll definitely post photos.  I should start posting photos of my outfits going forward.. That should help me commit to my ban. I have counted all the pieces in my closet and I have about 250 including scarves and jackets/coats but excluding gym wear.  It's a lot more than I thought.
> 
> No need to be jealous as it does have trade offs. Clothing and shoes are the only category I can focus my attention to. My hair is slick straight so even if I spend the time to style it, it'll become flat within an hour. As for makeup, I will admit that I inherited my mom's genes and have nice skin  It also helps that I had my eyebrows microbladed and eyeliner tattooed on (total lifesaver). I would totally recommend getting it done! It looks really strong right after but it fades and looks natural in a few weeks. It's great and because I'm allergic to fragrance, I can't really use make up without carefully checking the ingredients. It's hard to find a fragrance free product that is actually good.
> 
> I love to see other ladies who know how to get jazzed up and live vicariously through them


ok so I had tried the tattoo eyeliner thing but the immediate recovery days following (swelling etc) got me soooo freaked out I will never do again  the eyeliner faded somewhat also since it was done about 2 years? Ago and again I guess I’m a scardy cat


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Thanks! I was week
> I share your obsession with chanel and miss seeing you at the chanel jacket forum   it’s a very dangerous obsession and now 25% of my closet is stocked with chanel jackets  I need to diversify, or at least eg warmer weather/lighter pieces (I always tend to fall in love with their prefall/fall collection items )
> 
> Nothing from the last 2 seasons though so fingers crossed!!! I’ve been good and I hope to attribute some of it to this thread



Aww thank you dear @Vanana
Yes I have been missing. It’s so hectic in my life have been, although changes are coming any day now, the time that I can relax and enjoy and travel . And make pictures of Chanel outfits [emoji12] 
It’s hard on Chanel thread, is so many temptations, I had to remove myself, until my relaxation time comes 
I hear you, I love prefall mostly and resort collections, since I am in South Florida, I don’t get as much obsessed over jackets. I love themes which have hair accessories (something like from fairy tales and caftans and dresses )
I agree you need to buy things what fits better your climate and lifestyle. It’s always going to be a new jacket, actually I love more earlier years collections. This year, of course the Grecian goddess gown are amazing, I haven’t able to purchase as yet, hoping that still find it when I am ready. But this year Pre fall collection, doesn’t make me feel like OMG [emoji50] I want everything [emoji849] A few jackets are nice but overall I am disappointed [emoji20] 
[emoji126][emoji267][emoji274][emoji898][emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> I feel the same [emoji6][emoji257][emoji126] It will come time when certain outfits become little bit inappropriate, and funny. And it doesn’t matter how great is the figure . It’s just with years, looks become not so fitting the age
> And that’s not me. I will give up those styles [emoji849][emoji854][emoji20] and will dress more conservative. So it feels something like you have to rush, to enjoy while you can. That is mine psychology behind my wanting to experiment and dressing up(although my DH thinks that something wrong with me[emoji23][emoji13])
> Well he is not a woman , so he doesn’t get it, that with my DH Health challenges, I already kind of missed 8 years. Living in and out in the hospitals, no time for so much fashion [emoji20][emoji31]and to add my injuries [emoji30]feels like life time somewhere missing [emoji33]


Exactly along the same line of thinking I had/have. I realized that when I am in my 50s (60s if I’m very lucky) many styles and make up etc simply wont work the same way for me anymore.  I then look at my age and realized wow that’s 10-20 years of “maximum” versatile fun in fashion... so I said “let the games begin!!”  
Don’t regret it one bit  
And... I have a strong suspicion that I might be one of those who will still dress in rainbow colors and silky styles well into my 70/80s... alternating with days where I will be wearing just my chanels of course


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Exactly along the same line of thinking I had/have. I realized that when I am in my 50s (60s if I’m very lucky) many styles and make up etc simply wont work the same way for me anymore.  I then look at my age and realized wow that’s 10-20 years of “maximum” versatile fun in fashion... so I said “let the games begin!!”
> Don’t regret it one bit
> And... I have a strong suspicion that I might be one of those who will still dress in rainbow colors and silky styles well into my 70/80s... alternating with days where I will be wearing just my chanels of course



Lol [emoji23] I suspect you not going to be alone [emoji13] Speaking about colors, I absolutely love next year Resort collection , especially those sets with open midriff [emoji50][emoji12] omg , maybe not short one, but with long skirt, I am planning to rock it [emoji126]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Lol [emoji23] I suspect you not going to be alone [emoji13] Speaking about colors, I absolutely love next year Resort collection , especially those sets with open midriff [emoji50][emoji12] omg , maybe not short one, but with long skirt, I am planning to rock it [emoji126]


You have the body and weather to rock it so rock on I say


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you dear @Vanana
> Yes I have been missing. It’s so hectic in my life have been, although changes are coming any day now, the time that I can relax and enjoy and travel . And make pictures of Chanel outfits [emoji12]
> It’s hard on Chanel thread, is so many temptations, I had to remove myself, until my relaxation time comes
> I hear you, I love prefall mostly and resort collections, since I am in South Florida, I don’t get as much obsessed over jackets. I love themes which have hair accessories (something like from fairy tales and caftans and dresses )
> I agree you need to buy things what fits better your climate and lifestyle. It’s always going to be a new jacket, actually I love more earlier years collections. This year, of course the Grecian goddess gown are amazing, I haven’t able to purchase as yet, hoping that still find it when I am ready. But this year Pre fall collection, doesn’t make me feel like OMG [emoji50] I want everything [emoji849] A few jackets are nice but overall I am disappointed [emoji20]
> [emoji126][emoji267][emoji274][emoji898][emoji120][emoji56]


Ah I see and agree. That thread is dangerous especially with how well the ladies coordinate and wear their chanels to mastery level. Very tempting. I have found nothing in recent seasons so I have instead bought quite a bit from resale of prior season items in great condition. Learning that despite my love for heavy chanel jackets (the fantasy tweed, the texture ) at the end of the day the lighter material jackets are more versatile for indoor and outdoor to maximize wearing. My favorite RTW season is prefall but my favorite bag season has been cruise (though this year’s 2019 Hamburg and resort collection for some reason both not callinf me  ) I think Paris in Rome, Cuba and then Greece and cosmopolite were toooo good that this coming year’s just appear pale in comparison. Greece was definitely a popular one though but it seems to have went a bit downhill since then to date. I miss my SA, but closet and wallet happy


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> @cathe_kim
> 
> My hair is the same way!! That’s why I don’t bother to do my hair all fancy as well.



Ahh hair twins!!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> Honestly, a week before the sales I was aching to buy stuff.
> 
> Then when the sales hit, I forgot whatever I wanted a week prior. [emoji23] the one thing I wanted (a Coach unicorn coin purse) they didn’t have in store so it wasn’t meant to be lol.
> 
> Unsubscribing, and reunsubscribing, is really helpful. I don’t know what I’m missing right now.



Exactly!! No more 40% off emails nor any just arrived emails! My wallet thanks me for that.


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Bought this tank and skirt set that I can wear easily separate or as a set. Planning to wear a white high waist skinny belt with some simple slim wedge leather sandals for work
> View attachment 4083275
> View attachment 4083276
> View attachment 4083277
> View attachment 4083278



So pretty!! I love that I can picture so many different ways to style it! Please post mod shots!!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Ah I see and agree. That thread is dangerous especially with how well the ladies coordinate and wear their chanels to mastery level. Very tempting. I have found nothing in recent seasons so I have instead bought quite a bit from resale of prior season items in great condition. Learning that despite my love for heavy chanel jackets (the fantasy tweed, the texture ) at the end of the day the lighter material jackets are more versatile for indoor and outdoor to maximize wearing. My favorite RTW season is prefall but my favorite bag season has been cruise (though this year’s 2019 Hamburg and resort collection for some reason both not callinf me  ) I think Paris in Rome, Cuba and then Greece and cosmopolite were toooo good that this coming year’s just appear pale in comparison. Greece was definitely a popular one though but it seems to have went a bit downhill since then to date. I miss my SA, but closet and wallet happy



I agree, although I like a few items from next year resort collection, it’s definitely not as exciting as Greece or Dubai. Even Cuba . 
I haven’t shopped much this year yet, but I do have on my wishlist some Greece collection beauties[emoji6] And thank God, for resale market, I know, I will be able to find some of those gowns [emoji13] 
Yes wallet happy [emoji2]


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> So interesting  during my early-late 20s I literally roll out of bed, wash face, hair not combed, glasses no make up and go to work/go about my day.
> 
> Now let me be crystal clear: it wasn’t because I’m a natural beauty or nothing like that  I looked and feel sloppy.i only wear non wrinkle shirts and I rotate same style and cut slacks with different colors mon-fri. One day, no specific reason nor special in anyway, a random thought/fact just appeared in my mind that just clicked: I am not going to be young forever and I will only get older each day and that my “opportunity” to dress up and be able to look my “very best” eg youth will likely diminish as time pass each day. So I thought and decided, carpe diem...
> next day forward I put on my make up and actually “cared” how I looked and dressed up however whatever mood I feel like, and I feel like I came to life! I feel more confident each day, and to be honest I really have fun dressing totally differently (cool vs elegant vs kirky, etc) as I feel like it’s so much more fun to experience being a different side of me personality wise   it’s like that show Alias but like lazy fun no getting shot at non spy corporate version
> 
> I love my Chanel’s as much as I love my rick Owen and studded jeans as my fluffy ruffled pink tutu like skirts
> 
> I’m still having fun and not sure I’d stop this even in my 70/80s after my “turning point”. I often thought back to that day and still can’t understand what prompted the change, but it was an expensive one and I’m now here learning and seeing how to buy more selective pieces and maybe trim down the frequent shopping to fulfill all the various styles that I adore.



Amazing!!! I haven’t had my “light bulb” moment yet but I’m currently happy with my routine. I think I’m more afraid of breaking out by using the wrong products to try make up  

I still have fun expressing myself through my clothes but I think timeless classic style suits me. I did a lot of experimenting in high school and college and have learned quite a lot about myself then


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> ok so I had tried the tattoo eyeliner thing but the immediate recovery days following (swelling etc) got me soooo freaked out I will never do again  the eyeliner faded somewhat also since it was done about 2 years? Ago and again I guess I’m a scardy cat



Oh don’t get me wrong - I wouldn’t do it again! The numbing gel didn’t work on me and it was so painful!  Thank goodness mine did not fade after 3 years.


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> ok so I had tried the tattoo eyeliner thing but the immediate recovery days following (swelling etc) got me soooo freaked out I will never do again  the eyeliner faded somewhat also since it was done about 2 years? Ago and again I guess I’m a scardy cat



I agree, the eyeliner it’s hard. I did my research [emoji12] If someone who really does it well.,it takes only 30-50 minutes to do it. And it depends what needles use, it can be not painful at all. [emoji50] I am looking to do like really dramatic eyes , like all that shading , like smokey eye thing. Again,here in US , it’s still in the baby stages, Europe it’s completely different story. And yes they do fade. So you have to refresh every few years [emoji849], but it’s totally worth it .


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you dear @Vanana
> Yes I have been missing. It’s so hectic in my life have been, although changes are coming any day now, the time that I can relax and enjoy and travel . And make pictures of Chanel outfits [emoji12]
> It’s hard on Chanel thread, is so many temptations, I had to remove myself, until my relaxation time comes
> I hear you, I love prefall mostly and resort collections, since I am in South Florida, I don’t get as much obsessed over jackets. I love themes which have hair accessories (something like from fairy tales and caftans and dresses )
> I agree you need to buy things what fits better your climate and lifestyle. It’s always going to be a new jacket, actually I love more earlier years collections. This year, of course the Grecian goddess gown are amazing, I haven’t able to purchase as yet, hoping that still find it when I am ready. But this year Pre fall collection, doesn’t make me feel like OMG [emoji50] I want everything [emoji849] A few jackets are nice but overall I am disappointed [emoji20]
> [emoji126][emoji267][emoji274][emoji898][emoji120][emoji56]



Which is why I like to be active on this thread and don’t really venture out to the Chanel thread. So many temptations!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Which is why I like to be active on this thread and don’t really venture out to the Chanel thread. So many temptations!



Lol [emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> I agree, the eyeliner it’s hard. I did my research [emoji12] If someone who really does it well.,it takes only 30-50 minutes to do it. And it depends what needles use, it can be not painful at all. [emoji50] I am looking to do like really dramatic eyes , like all that shading , like smokey eye thing. Again,here in US , it’s still in the baby stages, Europe it’s completely different story. And yes they do fade. So you have to refresh every few years [emoji849], but it’s totally worth it .



Personally I just had them tattoo along my eyelashes with no shading just because you might get tired and want to change things up. This way you can experiment with eye shadow and colors


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Personally I just had them tattoo along my eyelashes with no shading just because you might get tired and want to change things up. This way you can experiment with eye shadow and colors



Yes but if you use like very neutral shading, like black going to slight grey or in my case dirty emerald, for my blu eyes, also you can always put eyeshadow on top of it. I don’t like to do make up, so for me it’s a heaven
Wake up every day with already done make up, especially in humid and hot climate, not ink running all over, making dark circles under eyes [emoji13][emoji126]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have the 3D eyebrow tattoos also, very lovely and I love it. Chicken for the liner but my friend has it and it's nice. 

Speaking of comfy shoes that are kind of cute, I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> So pretty!! I love that I can picture so many different ways to style it! Please post mod shots!!


Thanks I’m hoping to wear it soon


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> Amazing!!! I haven’t had my “light bulb” moment yet but I’m currently happy with my routine. I think I’m more afraid of breaking out by using the wrong products to try make up
> 
> I still have fun expressing myself through my clothes but I think timeless classic style suits me. I did a lot of experimenting in high school and college and have learned quite a lot about myself then


Sensitive skin is tough and you are wise to keep it simple. The lack of need for make up just means you will age better keeping your skin clean  when you have beautiful skin that does not need make up, it’s the best. 

I have inherited decent skin from my mom but I do have bad dark circles that makes me look so tired so really need a good concealer and just a bit of tinted moisturizer does it. But as you say good eye liners / tattoo eyeliners go a long way to just look more awake for me personally.


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have the 3D eyebrow tattoos also, very lovely and I love it. Chicken for the liner but my friend has it and it's nice.
> 
> Speaking of comfy shoes that are kind of cute, I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:
> 
> View attachment 4083590
> View attachment 4083591
> View attachment 4083592


Wow these look fantastic!!!! How were you able to get that green pair to have be blue stripes too?! This is professional level!


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks so much for the intel! I've been using skin products from Sephora (after filtering for fragrance free) and I've fell in love with the Kora Organics noni face oil. My skin feels so radiant!
> 
> I'll definitely check out Divine Botanicals - so excited!!


I am also a big fan of the Kora Organics noni oil. I apply at night, before sleep. 


Vanana said:


> Bought this tank and skirt set that I can wear easily separate or as a set. Planning to wear a white high waist skinny belt with some simple slim wedge leather sandals for work
> View attachment 4083275
> View attachment 4083276
> View attachment 4083277
> View attachment 4083278


Lovely set, Vanana!

I can picture you styling it in many ways, as I know that you are a master stylist! [emoji7]

I have enjoyed lurking and liking on this thread. Hoping to be a bit more of an active poster soon!


----------



## cathe_kim

Just wanted to post a picture of me in my new blazer! No alterations needed  

I’m not that good at taking pictures so it might not be that obvious.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have the 3D eyebrow tattoos also, very lovely and I love it. Chicken for the liner but my friend has it and it's nice.
> 
> Speaking of comfy shoes that are kind of cute, I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:
> 
> View attachment 4083590
> View attachment 4083591
> View attachment 4083592


Love it! The colors are so fun!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> I am also a big fan of the Kora Organics noni oil. I apply at night, before sleep.
> 
> Lovely set, Vanana!
> 
> I can picture you styling it in many ways, as I know that you are a master stylist! [emoji7]
> 
> I have enjoyed lurking and liking on this thread. Hoping to be a bit more of an active poster soon!


I also love Miranda Kerr's style (who's the founder of Kora Organics) and her cute baby Flynn. I especially loved her style from a couple years ago, when she was married to Orlando.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you @Marylin[emoji257] I know it’s easier a little bit that way. I do overthink everything. It’s exhausting
> I just hope once I get relaxation and some traveling I calm down.[emoji848][emoji28]
> I am way too emotional person, and you know I had so much stress on me ,last 8+ years . So all of that , doesn’t help . [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Bought this tank and skirt set that I can wear easily separate or as a set. Planning to wear a white high waist skinny belt with some simple slim wedge leather sandals for work
> View attachment 4083275
> View attachment 4083276
> View attachment 4083277
> View attachment 4083278


Very cute! I especially like the skirt and would love to see how your style plans will work out!


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> So interesting  during my early-late 20s I literally roll out of bed, wash face, hair not combed, glasses no make up and go to work/go about my day.
> 
> Now let me be crystal clear: it wasn’t because I’m a natural beauty or nothing like that  I looked and feel sloppy.i only wear non wrinkle shirts and I rotate same style and cut slacks with different colors mon-fri. One day, no specific reason nor special in anyway, a random thought/fact just appeared in my mind that just clicked: I am not going to be young forever and I will only get older each day and that my “opportunity” to dress up and be able to look my “very best” eg youth will likely diminish as time pass each day. So I thought and decided, carpe diem...
> next day forward I put on my make up and actually “cared” how I looked and dressed up however whatever mood I feel like, and I feel like I came to life! I feel more confident each day, and to be honest I really have fun dressing totally differently (cool vs elegant vs kirky, etc) as I feel like it’s so much more fun to experience being a different side of me personality wise   it’s like that show Alias but like lazy fun no getting shot at non spy corporate version
> 
> I love my Chanel’s as much as I love my rick Owen and studded jeans as my fluffy ruffled pink tutu like skirts
> 
> I’m still having fun and not sure I’d stop this even in my 70/80s after my “turning point”. I often thought back to that day and still can’t understand what prompted the change, but it was an expensive one and I’m now here learning and seeing how to buy more selective pieces and maybe trim down the frequent shopping to fulfill all the various styles that I adore.


Let’s hope there’s no turning point ever! The one thing about fashion is you’re never done, since there’s always something new and fun. The good thing is, once you’ve found what looks good on you, you don’t need to buy all the things that don’t. I will not need short skirts, sleeveless, boxy or cropped tops ever in my life again. But I still want everything else and have to carefully consider every single purchase whether it’s 10€ or 1000€, if I want to keep my wardrobe to make me happy.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of me in my new blazer! No alterations needed
> 
> I’m not that good at taking pictures so it might not be that obvious.
> View attachment 4083894
> View attachment 4083895


Love the blazer! And adore the shoes!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Let’s hope there’s no turning point ever! The one thing about fashion is you’re never done, since there’s always something new and fun. The good thing is, once you’ve found what looks good on you, you don’t need to buy all the things that don’t. I will not need short skirts, sleeveless, boxy or cropped tops ever in my life again. But I still want everything else and have to carefully consider every single purchase whether it’s 10€ or 1000€, if I want to keep my wardrobe to make me happy.


So true! No boxy or shapeless clothes ever (don’t care if it’s on sale or “practically free). No short skirts - won’t be comfy and annoying so likely would not wear it and it would just sit there. No scarf looking pants they just don’t work for me. It’s not $ but the art of finding what works and for me now, quality, versatility, and make me feel good/confident. Hey if I must face the world...


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of me in my new blazer! No alterations needed
> 
> I’m not that good at taking pictures so it might not be that obvious.
> View attachment 4083894
> View attachment 4083895



That’s beautiful and you said you don’t dress up[emoji6] It is elegant and all well put together [emoji122]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Love the blazer! And adore the shoes!





girleuro said:


> That’s beautiful and you said you don’t dress up[emoji6] It is elegant and all well put together [emoji122]


You ladies are so sweet! Thanks so much!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> So true! No boxy or shapeless clothes ever (don’t care if it’s on sale or “practically free). No short skirts - won’t be comfy and annoying so likely would not wear it and it would just sit there. No scarf looking pants they just don’t work for me. It’s not $ but the art of finding what works and for me now, quality, versatility, and make me feel good/confident. Hey if I must face the world...


I totally agree with finding what works, quality, versatility, and confidence!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Let’s hope there’s no turning point ever! The one thing about fashion is you’re never done, since there’s always something new and fun. The good thing is, once you’ve found what looks good on you, you don’t need to buy all the things that don’t. I will not need short skirts, sleeveless, boxy or cropped tops ever in my life again. But I still want everything else and have to carefully consider every single purchase whether it’s 10€ or 1000€, if I want to keep my wardrobe to make me happy.



Good for you @Marilyn [emoji13] That you can cope ...[emoji6] oh no I never wore boxy and never will. Short I don’t care too much for unless over leggings [emoji848] Now cropped its a little bit trickier. I still have great abs , and just little not too much cropped I still want [emoji12] Besides I was able to keep up my shape only with good eating. I haven’t exercised for over 2 years, after my back injury. As soon as I leave healing center and head to Europe, i am planning right away ,start taking yoga and ballet classes. I do need to tone up. So it can still fit well, but it just comes time when it doesn’t matter how great you look , how young you look,it’s just not the same. I know 10 years from now I don’t think I would be able to dress the way I dress now [emoji30]Sometimes you see women they still looking amazing, but you know that they up the age, and it looks funny when they dressed like not their age. It just looks that they are trying too hard and its something does not look right ,elegant . I don’t know. Well you know me I always overthink everything and I do dramatize . [emoji849][emoji854]
Don’t know how DH going to feel about this outfit[emoji13][emoji12] But it’s on my shopping plan, I know that  I can still rock it [emoji13] And that  beret (well I would choose white beret) I love this [emoji7]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Very interesting what you all said about dressing edgy and experimenting while young (our younger). I was very insecure in highschool but after having had a child, I wish I had my figure. I had a killer body! And at the same time, ten years from now and having had my second (hopefully) I'll think "I wish I had my body from ten years ago". I think I have to appreciate more what I have, and at the same time, I know what suits me and I'm ready to stop trying new things that I know won't fit me. Time to let go of mini skirts, for example. Ready to focus on quality pieces that will last me 10-15 years and invest on classics!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

27


----------



## Vanana

Part of existing basic with a twist arsenal (I can never just do white or black tee unless it’s for layering under another shirt ) today to quickly taking kids to their evenings activity/class


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Part of existing basic with a twist arsenal (I can never just do white or black tee unless it’s for layering under another shirt ) today to quickly taking kids to their evenings activity/class
> View attachment 4085479



I love your outfit [emoji7]with that unexpected layer is that fur and I see the same detail is on the shoes as well
Very interesting touch to simple jeans and t shirt outfit.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Vanana said:


> Part of existing basic with a twist arsenal (I can never just do white or black tee unless it’s for layering under another shirt ) today to quickly taking kids to their evenings activity/class
> View attachment 4085479



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

28


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Good for you @Marilyn [emoji13] That you can cope ...[emoji6] oh no I never wore boxy and never will. Short I don’t care too much for unless over leggings [emoji848] Now cropped its a little bit trickier. I still have great abs , and just little not too much cropped I still want [emoji12] Besides I was able to keep up my shape only with good eating. I haven’t exercised for over 2 years, after my back injury. As soon as I leave healing center and head to Europe, i am planning right away ,start taking yoga and ballet classes. I do need to tone up. So it can still fit well, but it just comes time when it doesn’t matter how great you look , how young you look,it’s just not the same. I know 10 years from now I don’t think I would be able to dress the way I dress now [emoji30]Sometimes you see women they still looking amazing, but you know that they up the age, and it looks funny when they dressed like not their age. It just looks that they are trying too hard and its something does not look right ,elegant . I don’t know. Well you know me I always overthink everything and I do dramatize . [emoji849][emoji854]
> Don’t know how DH going to feel about this outfit[emoji13][emoji12] But it’s on my shopping plan, I know that  I can still rock it [emoji13] And that  beret (well I would choose white beret) I love this [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084208


It’s totally you and of anyone can rock it, you can! I would not feel comfortable wearing anything cropped or anything like this, even though my stomach got back to where’s it used to be after having had the boys. I think I have always dressed a bit more on the conservative side, never liked to show much cleavage or leg, but I love a well cut top and skirt and this outfit is spectacular!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4085807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28


Love the two tops together. Funnily my shirt today is somewhat similar...


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Part of existing basic with a twist arsenal (I can never just do white or black tee unless it’s for layering under another shirt ) today to quickly taking kids to their evenings activity/class
> View attachment 4085479


Love it! If this is how you run errands, I want to see how you dress for a night out!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love the two tops together. Funnily my shirt today is somewhat similar...
> 
> View attachment 4085923



I love this @Marilyn , beautiful ensemble and is that new canvas Chanel bag[emoji7] are you enabling me again [emoji12] I was looking for something 
and actually that one is on my wishlist shopping list for Europe. Is that could work as beach bag ? That’s what I really need [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4085807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28



Nice love that pink [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It’s totally you and of anyone can rock it, you can! I would not feel comfortable wearing anything cropped or anything like this, even though my stomach got back to where’s it used to be after having had the boys. I think I have always dressed a bit more on the conservative side, never liked to show much cleavage or leg, but I love a well cut top and skirt and this outfit is spectacular!



Thank you @Marylin you so sweet [emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I love this @Marilyn , beautiful ensemble and is that new canvas Chanel bag[emoji7] are you enabling me again [emoji12] I was looking for something
> and actually that one is on my wishlist shopping list for Europe. Is that could work as beach bag ? That’s what I really need [emoji848]


Thanks girleuro! Not new at all, it’s 2 years old but they come up with the same design different colors every year. I actually anted one in beige or off whit this season, but I was too late - in my boutique they sold out in December! 
So it’s on my list for next summer.
A bit too heavy as a beach bag though, the chains are really heavy and if you load it up, they cut into the shoulder. I take it shopping (yea, even groceries if I forget to bring a shopping bag) and for running errands as well as for work, because it holds my computer as well as my lunch and cardigan. Every year I debate whether to get the denim version as well, but I don’t do denim a lot.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks girleuro! Not new at all, it’s 2 years old but they come up with the same design different colors every year. I actually anted one in beige or off whit this season, but I was too late - in my boutique they sold out in December!
> So it’s on my list for next summer.
> A bit too heavy as a beach bag though, the chains are really heavy and if you load it up, they cut into the shoulder. I take it shopping (yea, even groceries if I forget to bring a shopping bag) and for running errands as well as for work, because it holds my computer as well as my lunch and cardigan. Every year I debate whether to get the denim version as well, but I don’t do denim a lot.



Oh wow I didn’t realized that it’s so heavy [emoji848][emoji854][emoji849] I guess I need to look for something else. Can’t do heavy,
Although if I just put towel and cardigan and bikini and sunscreen, I might be ok but I might need to check for lighter bags [emoji848]
You do groceries in it [emoji50] and nothing doesn’t spill . Wow you do groceries in style [emoji13]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Love it! If this is how you run errands, I want to see how you dress for a night out!



Same here!! Lovely outfit @Vanana !!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

day 29 scarf worn as a dress


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## bakeacookie

I bought my “5th” item today. 

A grey cardigan from unqlo. 

All my cardigans are dark, which won’t work with my light dresses. It’s also much too hot to wear my Burberry short jacket. 

I will have to be good and not buy anymore until my trip at the end of the year.  Hopefully I can stick to this!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I bought my “5th” item today.
> 
> A grey cardigan from unqlo.
> 
> All my cardigans are dark, which won’t work with my light dresses. It’s also much too hot to wear my Burberry short jacket.
> 
> I will have to be good and not buy anymore until my trip at the end of the year.  Hopefully I can stick to this!



Congrats @bakeacookie it looks like it was truly needed item . Please post pics and be good [emoji12][emoji6] don’t say hopefully, say I definitely will stick to my goals [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4086886



Beautiful colors You are very brave to wear as a dress, the only time I wear scarves as a dress , is over bikini , and I choose really oversized ones,so I would cover myself well. Even my caftans, the ones who have side slits, I wear over pants. I am afraid of it open up and flashing half of my backside [emoji33][emoji13][emoji50] 
I don’t know how you manage to keep in the place especially when you are with your munchkin [emoji848]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Beautiful colors You are very brave to wear as a dress, the only time I wear scarves as a dress , is over bikini , and I choose really oversized ones,so I would cover myself well. Even my caftans, the ones who have side slits, I wear over pants. I am afraid of it open up and flashing half of my backside [emoji33][emoji13][emoji50]
> I don’t know how you manage to keep in the place especially when you are with your munchkin [emoji848]



I had my little black dress on underneath for evening and I was without kids!


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I had my little black dress on underneath for evening and I was without kids!


Smart lady and I was wondering the same thing! Always scaredy cat on scarf coming apart worn as a dress/shirt   I have no confidence over my ability to secure it, but can be so pretty of wrapped over a simple tank or dress. You were clearly rewarded for your efforts


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh it's a huge huge rectangle and I secured it with a belt. But yeah I wanted to have my evening attire on underneath and travel light since I traveled 200km by train for the dinner.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh it's a huge huge rectangle and I secured it with a belt. But yeah I wanted to have my evening attire on underneath and travel light since I traveled 200km by train for the dinner.


You looked great! And what a smart girl you are! Now, we are curious where you went to dinner, if it’s worth such a journey!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

beach day and I'm wearing a curtain that works as a beach blanket


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, advice is needed again.
Three more events coming up. Next one is pretty easy, or maybe not. Birthday party, (the one that’s coming up every year  - of course - and  to which that one person once wore flip flops,  some might remember). It’s not as big a thing this year, not at the little castle, but nonetheless a dear friend’s big day who is the perfect host and loves people to be comfortable and to whom therefore I’d say we owe to look our best. 
This would be this year’s choice, what do you say? (Probably not the chunky sandals though)


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4088178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach day and I'm wearing a curtain that works as a beach blanket


Well I guess you can wear curtains at the beach... wonderful color!


----------



## Marylin

Then there’s another party, very casual, starting in the afternoon outside and moving inside later in the evening, so no sequins for that one. Most guests will wear jeans or summer dresses I think. I’m not really hosting it, but I did most of the organizing and will have to do the charity speech. 
That’s the dress I was thinking of. Haven’t thought about shoes yet and will have to bring a big bag. 





I don’t really like how low the model wears it around the shoulders. I like it better further up with a straight line just along the collar bone.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> You looked great! And what a smart girl you are! Now, we are curious where you went to dinner, if it’s worth such a journey!



https://olo-ravintola.fi/?cn-reloaded=1


----------



## Marylin

Party number three is a cocktail party, not fancy, but loud and colorful. I won’t do Chanel and Louboutin, but sequins and sparkles, I think. There’s always my golden skirt...


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> https://olo-ravintola.fi/?cn-reloaded=1


Oh my! It looks fantastic! I’m sure you had a great time and that it was well worth the trip!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It was more the friend I got to spend 6 hours with that was amazing. But yeah the food was phenomenal.


----------



## Marylin

Or maybe this one? So far I’ve only worn it for the holiday parties and I might have to again this year.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Congrats @bakeacookie it looks like it was truly needed item . Please post pics and be good [emoji12][emoji6] don’t say hopefully, say I definitely will stick to my goals [emoji13]



You’re right! Gotta stay positive!

I will stick to my ban until my vacation! 

Then there’s no such thing as ban island on vacation [emoji23]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Or maybe this one? So far I’ve only worn it for the holiday parties and I might have to again this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088203
> View attachment 4088205



I think this is a special dress and would work well for the afternoon charity event, not sure the "off the shoulders" dress would work for that event. How are you planning to accessorize it?

Love the white dress too, is it from Sandro? The last collection is very pretty.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I think this is a special dress and would work well for the afternoon charity event, not sure the "off the shoulders" dress would work for that event. How are you planning to accessorize it?
> 
> Love the white dress too, is it from Sandro? The last collection is very pretty.


You’re right, it is by Sandro. And so is the grey sparkly one, I just noticed they both are. Funny, since I don’t own many by that brand. I was a bit reluctant about the dark one, since it’s so festive and the afternoon party is supposed to be very casual, that’s why I thought the striped one would work. I wouldn’t accessorize it very much. Big earrings in case I wear my hair up or a Chanel necklace in case I wear it open.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> I bought my “5th” item today.
> 
> A grey cardigan from unqlo.
> 
> All my cardigans are dark, which won’t work with my light dresses. It’s also much too hot to wear my Burberry short jacket.
> 
> I will have to be good and not buy anymore until my trip at the end of the year.  Hopefully I can stick to this!


I think you’re doing great anyway. We’re almost half way through the year and you only bought 5 items so far. Ban or no ban, that’s very disciplined! Getting something that will help you wear what you got more often is money well invested!


----------



## Vanana

Ok the challenge is on, and I can really use help and advice from our stylish and wise ladies from Europe here. 

Will have a 7 days trip to Spain and need to travel very light (carry on Only) because there will be a short connecting flight to a nearby country on day 5 - which means limited shopping until country 2!!

We will have 4 travelers together with a carry on small overhead bin suitcase and a backpack each. Inside each suitcase I will occupy some space with an empty folded up large bag from Vera Bradley or longchamp (photo included) For shopping overflow for the trip home that I can check luggage for-which means slightly less space for things I can put in the suitcase going outbound.

To determine outfit needs/activities:
Country 1-
- Day 1 will have at least 5-6 day light hours and I intend to do lots of walking to places and evening flamenco show (a bit more dressy?) Plus visiting a night market for food/snacks and drinks.
- Then next 3 days will have to work. But will have time after work likely able to see/visit perhap 1 place each early evening before dinner (hope).

Country 2-
Heavy walking and sight seeing from day 5-7. Of course real shopping will begin as well here 

Current plan:
-Small carry on suitcase for overhead bin
-a backpack that I will use to carry my laptop and plan to stuff my chanel woc inside as my travel weapon of choice.
-1 of my sun/summer dresses will have to be versatile enough for both work and play, as well as 2 tops
-I bought a pair of simple sandals (photo) with just a bit of heel that I hope to use for work and play that has padding like sneakers (comfort for walking leisure too). Not the prettiest but very comfy and has a zipper on back to easily get in/out of. Will wear next few days to assure breaking in
-for flight I plan to have everyone wear T-shirt with raincoat windbreaker as this can serve multi purpose yet doesn’t take up much space (photo), jeans and sneakers.
-make up skincare some sunblock, etc will also take up some space.

Any other tips or ways or things I should bring that would make it possible to travel light and still have appropriate things for a fun time and stylish? 

Also if someone knows what the US duty % is on purchases over $800 on return that would be great... Just in case 

Will have to begin putting tentative outfits together soon for packing


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Ok the challenge is on, and I can really use help and advice from our stylish and wise ladies from Europe here.
> 
> Will have a 7 days trip to Spain and need to travel very light (carry on Only) because there will be a short connecting flight to a nearby country on day 5 - which means limited shopping until country 2!!
> 
> We will have 4 travelers together with a carry on small overhead bin suitcase and a backpack each. Inside each suitcase I will occupy some space with an empty folded up large bag from Vera Bradley or longchamp (photo included) For shopping overflow for the trip home that I can check luggage for-which means slightly less space for things I can put in the suitcase going outbound.
> 
> To determine outfit needs/activities:
> Country 1-
> - Day 1 will have at least 5-6 day light hours and I intend to do lots of walking to places and evening flamenco show (a bit more dressy?) Plus visiting a night market for food/snacks and drinks.
> - Then next 3 days will have to work. But will have time after work likely able to see/visit perhap 1 place each early evening before dinner (hope).
> 
> Country 2-
> Heavy walking and sight seeing from day 5-7. Of course real shopping will begin as well here
> 
> Current plan:
> -Small carry on suitcase for overhead bin
> -a backpack that I will use to carry my laptop and plan to stuff my chanel woc inside as my travel weapon of choice.
> -1 of my sun/summer dresses will have to be versatile enough for both work and play, as well as 2 tops
> -I bought a pair of simple sandals (photo) with just a bit of heel that I hope to use for work and play that has padding like sneakers (comfort for walking leisure too). Not the prettiest but very comfy and has a zipper on back to easily get in/out of. Will wear next few days to assure breaking in
> -for flight I plan to have everyone wear T-shirt with raincoat windbreaker as this can serve multi purpose yet doesn’t take up much space (photo), jeans and sneakers.
> -make up skincare some sunblock, etc will also take up some space.
> 
> Any other tips or ways or things I should bring that would make it possible to travel light and still have appropriate things for a fun time and stylish?
> 
> Also if someone knows what the US duty % is on purchases over $800 on return that would be great... Just in case
> 
> Will have to begin putting tentative outfits together soon for packing
> View attachment 4088355
> View attachment 4088356
> View attachment 4088357
> View attachment 4088362


Oh Spain! How nice, I envy you, it’s going to be great!
You’ve put a lot of thought into your wardrobe already, you’re going to do great! I’m a bit concerned about your sandals though, depending on where you go there might be a lot of cobblestone and the heels of your shoes might not support you as much as you need. Maybe @susanagonzc could give some advice? 
I’ll keep thinking about how you could smartly pack your stuff. I’m  a big packing cube fan and usually manage to squeeze at least double the amount in my bags as I would without them, which makes them heavy though and you also will have to consider weight.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Marylin the first dress is pretty, not my style but pretty! Although it might be too informal if the party is in the evening. The second dress is very nice as well, I can see it with tan leather sandals and marching belt for a VERY informal look or matched with bold colors (bright pink or yellow) in shoes and statement earrings!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Vanana how exciting! Are you coming to Barcelona? If so, the jacket might be too thick for you (for Madrid as well). Flamenco shows are normally what you’d call “evening casual” (many people with jeans) but depends on which one. I’d suggest a sandal with a little more platform if you don’t want your feet to get dirty. And for shopping, if you want Spanish brands we have of course all Inditex brands (Zara, Massimo Dutti...) Balenciaga and Manolo Blahnik, Adolfo Dominguez (more classic) and Malababa for a little more edgyness. They became famous when Queen Letizia wore one of their bags (pics attatched for some eye candy)
	

		
			
		

		
	






Please DM me for information or anything you need! I live 20 minutes away from Barcelona, but I’ve been to all the big cities many times! Yay!!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4088178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach day and I'm wearing a curtain that works as a beach blanket



I love the innovative outfits you come up with! First the scarf and now a curtain!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Or maybe this one? So far I’ve only worn it for the holiday parties and I might have to again this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088203
> View attachment 4088205



I love this one for the cocktail party and the gold skirt. It’s so pretty!! I would probably wear this dress if it were for a dinner/evening party and the gold skirt with a white top if it were in daylight. 

Personally I don’t think I like the striped dress (maybe it’s how the way the model wore it). But I love the white flowy dress! I think with the strappy sandals it would be appropriate for the party - not too casual, not too dressed up. Hopefully the flip flop lady doesn’t show up again..


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Ladies, advice is needed again.
> Three more events coming up. Next one is pretty easy, or maybe not. Birthday party, (the one that’s coming up every year  - of course - and  to which that one person once wore flip flops,  some might remember). It’s not as big a thing this year, not at the little castle, but nonetheless a dear friend’s big day who is the perfect host and loves people to be comfortable and to whom therefore I’d say we owe to look our best.
> This would be this year’s choice, what do you say? (Probably not the chunky sandals though)
> View attachment 4088177



How nice I like the dress. Something like this can go with any of three . Well I would prefer those with little heel ones , and some big colorful accessories like earrings and hair up in loose bun or half way up do [emoji848], that would definitely dress up, but if it’s not as comfortable, you could wear the ones on the side flat ones yes or even the platforms. Or if you can’t decide, Go with heels and take the other ones to change if you feel like you tired or your feet hurts [emoji6]


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Ok the challenge is on, and I can really use help and advice from our stylish and wise ladies from Europe here.
> 
> Will have a 7 days trip to Spain and need to travel very light (carry on Only) because there will be a short connecting flight to a nearby country on day 5 - which means limited shopping until country 2!!
> 
> We will have 4 travelers together with a carry on small overhead bin suitcase and a backpack each. Inside each suitcase I will occupy some space with an empty folded up large bag from Vera Bradley or longchamp (photo included) For shopping overflow for the trip home that I can check luggage for-which means slightly less space for things I can put in the suitcase going outbound.
> 
> To determine outfit needs/activities:
> Country 1-
> - Day 1 will have at least 5-6 day light hours and I intend to do lots of walking to places and evening flamenco show (a bit more dressy?) Plus visiting a night market for food/snacks and drinks.
> - Then next 3 days will have to work. But will have time after work likely able to see/visit perhap 1 place each early evening before dinner (hope).
> 
> Country 2-
> Heavy walking and sight seeing from day 5-7. Of course real shopping will begin as well here
> 
> Current plan:
> -Small carry on suitcase for overhead bin
> -a backpack that I will use to carry my laptop and plan to stuff my chanel woc inside as my travel weapon of choice.
> -1 of my sun/summer dresses will have to be versatile enough for both work and play, as well as 2 tops
> -I bought a pair of simple sandals (photo) with just a bit of heel that I hope to use for work and play that has padding like sneakers (comfort for walking leisure too). Not the prettiest but very comfy and has a zipper on back to easily get in/out of. Will wear next few days to assure breaking in
> -for flight I plan to have everyone wear T-shirt with raincoat windbreaker as this can serve multi purpose yet doesn’t take up much space (photo), jeans and sneakers.
> -make up skincare some sunblock, etc will also take up some space.
> 
> Any other tips or ways or things I should bring that would make it possible to travel light and still have appropriate things for a fun time and stylish?
> 
> Also if someone knows what the US duty % is on purchases over $800 on return that would be great... Just in case
> 
> Will have to begin putting tentative outfits together soon for packing
> View attachment 4088355
> View attachment 4088356
> View attachment 4088357
> View attachment 4088362



How fun!!! I just recently came back from A week vacation in Paris so I understand the struggle! 

What about packing non wrinkle slacks that you could pair with tops even tees? That way you can go from work to play and still look presentable. And dresses are always a great option to bring (1 outfit with 1 item!). I love using packing cubes and use the Marie Kondo folding method which saves you a ton of space. If you’re doing a lot of walking, my go to is Ked’s but since you’ll also be working, what about loafers? They’re really comfortable and you can walk all day in them. 

For duty free: I think it’s the first $800 is free, the next $1000 is at 3% and anything over is 6%. So if you get something for $2000, it’ll be $2000-$800=$1200. $1000*.03+$200*.06=$42. I think the max for the family exemption is $1600? Someone please correct me if I’m wrong! 

When I entered the States from Paris, she didn’t even look at our customs from and just waved us in so I can’t confirm


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Then there’s another party, very casual, starting in the afternoon outside and moving inside later in the evening, so no sequins for that one. Most guests will wear jeans or summer dresses I think. I’m not really hosting it, but I did most of the organizing and will have to do the charity speech.
> That’s the dress I was thinking of. Haven’t thought about shoes yet and will have to bring a big bag.
> 
> View attachment 4088187
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t really like how low the model wears it around the shoulders. I like it better further up with a straight line just along the collar bone.
> View attachment 4088186



Beautiful dress@Marylin And you don’t have to wear on shoulders so low 
Shoes I think would be nice some strapy sandals with little heel( like a cage sandals ) or mules, but I like sandals better. It could be neutral like brown or some color or silver , it depends what accessories you are going to wear. Again needs or long dramatic earrings or long chunky necklace.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> @Marylin the first dress is pretty, not my style but pretty! Although it might be too informal if the party is in the evening. The second dress is very nice as well, I can see it with tan leather sandals and marching belt for a VERY informal look or matched with bold colors (bright pink or yellow) in shoes and statement earrings!



@susanagonzc the first dress usually isn’t my style either, I think it’s very girly, it’s more ‘bohemian wedding’ than anything I’d usually wear. But it fits so well and is so light and summery that I couldn’t resist. If I add lots of sparkle and wear my hair up, it becomes a bit more formal.
 I haven’t thought about yellow for the striped one, but you’re right, it could add a surprising fun element and make it a bit more special, thanks so much!



cathe_kim said:


> I love this one for the cocktail party and the gold skirt. It’s so pretty!! I would probably wear this dress if it were for a dinner/evening party and the gold skirt with a white top if it were in daylight.



@cathe_kim I used to wear the gold skirt with a light blue off the shoulder blouse with trumpet sleeves. I haven’t tried white really. I will have to spend some time trying out my white tops and will definitely post a pic! Thank you, that’s great advice!



> Personally I don’t think I like the striped dress (maybe it’s how the way the model wore it). But I love the white flowy dress! I think with the strappy sandals it would be appropriate for the party - not too casual, not too dressed up. Hopefully the flip flop lady doesn’t show up again..



Lol! Oh she will, she shows up every year. Not in flip flops last time, since that one was very formal, but she wore some kind of summer dress that might have fit her once, but had been washed so many times, that the hem was all wrinkly and the whole thing was completely shapeless and fading. It just shows what a nice person the host is.(and what a judging person I am..)



girleuro said:


> How nice I like the dress. Something like this can go with any of three . Well I would prefer those with little heel ones , and some big colorful accessories like earrings and hair up in loose bun or half way up do [emoji848], that would definitely dress up, but if it’s not as comfortable, you could wear the ones on the side flat ones yes or even the platforms. Or if you can’t decide, Go with heels and take the other ones to change if you feel like you tired or your feet hurts [emoji6]


The platforms are my most comfortable summer sandals, so I’ll definetly bring them, but I might wear the sparkly little mules in the beginning. If I end up wearing the white dress. I really don’t know yet.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Beautiful dress@Marylin And you don’t have to wear on shoulders so low
> Shoes I think would be nice some strapy sandals with little heel( like a cage sandals ) or mules, but I like sandals better. It could be neutral like brown or some color or silver , it depends what accessories you are going to wear. Again needs or long dramatic earrings or long chunky necklace.


This is what I could pair the dress with.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Or maybe this one? So far I’ve only worn it for the holiday parties and I might have to again this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088203
> View attachment 4088205



Maybe that black dress[emoji7] It fits you very beautiful. You know I always love your sparkly gold skirt as well. What top you are planning to wear, I remember you had one slight of the shoulders one bluish yes . Or cream one. Wear the one that you feel the most comfortable with Both outfits are beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Maybe that black dress[emoji7] It fits you very beautiful. You know I always love your sparkly gold skirt as well. What top you are planning to wear, I remember you had one slight of the shoulders one bluish yes . Or cream one. Wear the one that you feel the most comfortable with Both outfits are beautiful [emoji4]


Smart girl, you remember well! Thanks for the compliment and you’re right, the gold skirt for some reason goes well with the blue blouse.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is what I could pair the dress with.
> 
> View attachment 4088519
> View attachment 4088520



So you could go with neutral shoes. And bright accessories I like the low ones , but maybe you should wear a  little heel. It works the blue ones well color wise, but I like also little espadrilles with brown strap . If you wear those then you could wear first earrings with bright big bag 
If you wear bright orange shoes then go with long necklace and more neutral bag the blue one clutch or on the bottom is black one yes . I like those heels on the top but maybe too high for the occasion


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So you could go with neutral shoes. And bright accessories I like the low ones , but maybe you should wear a  little heel. It works the blue ones well color wise, but I like also little espadrilles with brown strap . If you wear those then you could wear first earrings with bright big bag
> If you wear bright orange shoes then go with long necklace and more neutral bag



So you wouldn’t do the red shoes with the red bag? Hm. I’ll need to try out all the options I guess. The striped dress-party is two weeks away, so I have some time (I’m aching for huge statement earrings now...). I’ll have to find some time this week for trying out what to wear to the birthday on Friday, so I’ll defintely take pics and let you guys help me decide. 
I’m so glad I have all of you and so grateful you take the time to figure out these mundane things with me. My mother, who’s my biggest critic and fan and the most fashionable woman I know, usually gives great advice and I love showing her all my options, but I don’t want to overwhelm her (she’s going to be 89 this summer).
 And you know how men are.. DH loves it if it’s well tailored and very very boring.  So  no help there. My best friend’s partner is the one to turn to when in a fashion dilemma, but he’s been out of the country for weeks now and I’m dying to go shopping with him!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So you wouldn’t do the red shoes with the red bag? Hm. I’ll need to try out all the options I guess. The striped dress-party is two weeks away, so I have some time (I’m aching for huge statement earrings now...). I’ll have to find some time this week for trying out what to wear to the birthday on Friday, so I’ll defintely take pics and let you guys help me decide.
> I’m so glad I have all of you and so grateful you take the time to figure out these mundane things with me. My mother, who’s my biggest critic and fan and the most fashionable woman I know, usually gives great advice and I love showing her all my options, but I don’t want to overwhelm her (she’s going to be 89 this summer).
> And you know how men are.. DH loves it if it’s well tailored and very very boring.  So  no help there. My best friend’s partner is the one to turn to when in a fashion dilemma, but he’s been out of the country for weeks now and I’m dying to go shopping with him!



You could. I just don’t like too matchy matchy Shoes and bag the same color. 
It’s my preference, let one be a star, especially then it’s so bright color. But don’t get me wrong. It does go together. 
Wow 89 God bless her heart [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I hope she is doing well and fashionable like always [emoji120]
Yep men if you ask them , you might get a wrong answer. Mine can advise. He is good with colors, but as long as nothing too tight and nothing too sheer for his eyes[emoji849]
I am excited to see your options [emoji7] 
Is that for your white (first) dress 
Are you going for color turquoise would be nice [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I had my little black dress on underneath for evening and I was without kids!



Ah smart girl [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh it's a huge huge rectangle and I secured it with a belt. But yeah I wanted to have my evening attire on underneath and travel light since I traveled 200km by train for the dinner.



Oh wow 200 km total trip or only one way [emoji50] although when you think about it ,it’s not as far and if no traffic it’s only couple hrs drive yes 
Here ,in Florida, we travel for dinner sometimes maybe 50miles or less, but if to South Beach or Coral Gables, the traffic so bad , that can take 3hrs or more to reach the destination, it’s one of those-Are we there yet?[emoji23][emoji13][emoji854][emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh my! It looks fantastic! I’m sure you had a great time and that it was well worth the trip!



I agree with @Marylin it’s nice totally worth the trip  And since you didn’t have to drive , it’s like a little romantic getaway [emoji12] yes .


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I think you’re doing great anyway. We’re almost half way through the year and you only bought 5 items so far. Ban or no ban, that’s very disciplined! Getting something that will help you wear what you got more often is money well invested!



Agree with Marylin , Bake you are doing so great! We are proud of your determination [emoji122][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Ok the challenge is on, and I can really use help and advice from our stylish and wise ladies from Europe here.
> 
> Will have a 7 days trip to Spain and need to travel very light (carry on Only) because there will be a short connecting flight to a nearby country on day 5 - which means limited shopping until country 2!!
> 
> We will have 4 travelers together with a carry on small overhead bin suitcase and a backpack each. Inside each suitcase I will occupy some space with an empty folded up large bag from Vera Bradley or longchamp (photo included) For shopping overflow for the trip home that I can check luggage for-which means slightly less space for things I can put in the suitcase going outbound.
> 
> To determine outfit needs/activities:
> Country 1-
> - Day 1 will have at least 5-6 day light hours and I intend to do lots of walking to places and evening flamenco show (a bit more dressy?) Plus visiting a night market for food/snacks and drinks.
> - Then next 3 days will have to work. But will have time after work likely able to see/visit perhap 1 place each early evening before dinner (hope).
> 
> Country 2-
> Heavy walking and sight seeing from day 5-7. Of course real shopping will begin as well here
> 
> Current plan:
> -Small carry on suitcase for overhead bin
> -a backpack that I will use to carry my laptop and plan to stuff my chanel woc inside as my travel weapon of choice.
> -1 of my sun/summer dresses will have to be versatile enough for both work and play, as well as 2 tops
> -I bought a pair of simple sandals (photo) with just a bit of heel that I hope to use for work and play that has padding like sneakers (comfort for walking leisure too). Not the prettiest but very comfy and has a zipper on back to easily get in/out of. Will wear next few days to assure breaking in
> -for flight I plan to have everyone wear T-shirt with raincoat windbreaker as this can serve multi purpose yet doesn’t take up much space (photo), jeans and sneakers.
> -make up skincare some sunblock, etc will also take up some space.
> 
> Any other tips or ways or things I should bring that would make it possible to travel light and still have appropriate things for a fun time and stylish?
> 
> Also if someone knows what the US duty % is on purchases over $800 on return that would be great... Just in case
> 
> Will have to begin putting tentative outfits together soon for packing
> View attachment 4088355
> View attachment 4088356
> View attachment 4088357
> View attachment 4088362



Vanana how exciting European trip 
I agree with @Marylin, you need some better padding on your shoes . Although I used to wear even chunky heels all the time and walk every day in old cities on those stones, but that was then. I was used to that [emoji849]I would not do it know [emoji12]  
Anyways a few T-shirts or blouses and a silk skirt would not take so much space as well, to change up. 
And now from one Chanel lover to another [emoji13] are you not taking any light jacket or cardigan? You could just take on the plane, with you. You know, it would always dress up any outfit, skirt , jeans....etc [emoji12]have a great time! [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @susanagonzc the first dress usually isn’t my style either, I think it’s very girly, it’s more ‘bohemian wedding’ than anything I’d usually wear. But it fits so well and is so light and summery that I couldn’t resist. If I add lots of sparkle and wear my hair up, it becomes a bit more formal.
> I haven’t thought about yellow for the striped one, but you’re right, it could add a surprising fun element and make it a bit more special, thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> @cathe_kim I used to wear the gold skirt with a light blue off the shoulder blouse with trumpet sleeves. I haven’t tried white really. I will have to spend some time trying out my white tops and will definitely post a pic! Thank you, that’s great advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Oh she will, she shows up every year. Not in flip flops last time, since that one was very formal, but she wore some kind of summer dress that might have fit her once, but had been washed so many times, that the hem was all wrinkly and the whole thing was completely shapeless and fading. It just shows what a nice person the host is.(and what a judging person I am..)
> 
> 
> The platforms are my most comfortable summer sandals, so I’ll definetly bring them, but I might wear the sparkly little mules in the beginning. If I end up wearing the white dress. I really don’t know yet.



Well it must be something done with that flip flop lady, maybe makeover intervention [emoji13][emoji848][emoji854] It just not right to spoil all the parties team . It’s kind of disrespect to the hostess [emoji849] 
You don’t have to spend so much money, to look nice, but I can’t understand how someone can step out on the street, and more so to the work party, looking so sloppy [emoji33] 
Oh well, maybe she needs a mirror. I should not judge [emoji23][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> You could. I just don’t like too matchy matchy Shoes and bag the same color.
> It’s my preference, let one be a star, especially then it’s so bright color. But don’t get me wrong. It does go together.
> Wow 89 God bless her heart [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I hope she is doing well and fashionable like always [emoji120]
> Yep men if you ask them , you might get a wrong answer. Mine can advise. He is good with colors, but as long as nothing too tight and nothing too sheer for his eyes[emoji849]
> I am excited to see your options [emoji7]
> Is that for your white (first) dress
> Are you going for color turquoise would be nice [emoji848]



My mom, as you know, is my hero. She can’t walk more than 5 steps and only holding on to a walker and with braces supporting her legs, but she’s smart and tough and still cooks better than anyone I know. My favorite quote of hers is one that doesn’t only summon up my life, but that of so many, especially women. ‘If you overthink everything you’re never really free.’ I’m trying to take it to heart, but just debating on my clothing options shows, that I’m totally not there yet.

Turquoise! Yes, of course. It goes so well with white and I do have a small turquoise coach bag that could work. It’s not as big as it looks in the pic. Now I need at least three pairs of big earrings...






girleuro said:


> Well it must be something done with that flip flop lady, maybe makeover intervention [emoji13][emoji848][emoji854] It just not right to spoil all the parties team . It’s kind of disrespect to the hostess [emoji849]
> You don’t have to spend so much money, to look nice, but I can’t understand how someone can step out on the street, and more so to the work party, looking so sloppy [emoji33]
> Oh well, maybe she needs a mirror. I should not judge [emoji23][emoji56]



Flip flop lady! Lol!  You know, dear, you always nail it!!
Their relation goes back to school, that’s why he’s holding on to it, since she’s also neither particularly nice, nor as socially skilled as so many others in this group. It’s quite an eclectic mix and I feel honored to be a part of it. There are politicians as well as actors and of course some colleagues from tv and radio, even a priest and a judge. Also a carpenter, a singer and a nurse who works for Médecins sans Frontières. Talking to her is eye opening!
And we’ve come together for this special occasion for over 20 years now when some of us we’re still at college or uni or just starting out their careers. (I remember thinking back than that she was frumpy, now that I think of it...) 
Well, since I only see most of these people once a year I try to catch up with everybody and spend as much time with the ones I hold dearest - she’s not one of them..  but I’ll definetly let you know what she’s wearing...


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Smart girl, you remember well! Thanks for the compliment and you’re right, the gold skirt for some reason goes well with the blue blouse.
> View attachment 4088539


I love this combo!!! Can't wait to see what you end up wearing!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> My mom, as you know, is my hero. She can’t walk more than 5 steps and only holding on to a walker and with braces supporting her legs, but she’s smart and tough and still cooks better than anyone I know. My favorite quote of hers is one that doesn’t only summon up my life, but that of so many, especially women. ‘If you overthink everything you’re never really free.’ I’m trying to take it to heart, but just debating on my clothing options shows, that I’m totally not there yet.
> 
> Turquoise! Yes, of course. It goes so well with white and I do have a small turquoise coach bag that could work. It’s not as big as it looks in the pic. Now I need at least three pairs of big earrings...
> 
> View attachment 4088983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip flop lady! Lol!  You know, dear, you always nail it!!
> Their relation goes back to school, that’s why he’s holding on to it, since she’s also neither particularly nice, nor as socially skilled as so many others in this group. It’s quite an eclectic mix and I feel honored to be a part of it. There are politicians as well as actors and of course some colleagues from tv and radio, even a priest and a judge. Also a carpenter, a singer and a nurse who works for Médecins sans Frontières. Talking to her is eye opening!
> And we’ve come together for this special occasion for over 20 years now when some of us we’re still at college or uni or just starting out their careers. (I remember thinking back than that she was frumpy, now that I think of it...)
> Well, since I only see most of these people once a year I try to catch up with everybody and spend as much time with the ones I hold dearest - she’s not one of them..  but I’ll definetly let you know what she’s wearing...


That's such a strange mix of people! I think that's amazing that you still get together for 20 years and enjoy each others company. Usually, people just drift apart if they have nothing in common (I'm guilty of this). Maybe I should reach out to those who I were close with in college and reconnect...


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> That's such a strange mix of people! I think that's amazing that you still get together for 20 years and enjoy each others company. Usually, people just drift apart if they have nothing in common (I'm guilty of this). Maybe I should reach out to those who I were close with in college and reconnect...


Definitely worth a try! Of course I’ve ‘lost’ people over the years and there are many I only see once or twice a year.  My two best friends though go back 30 years, and I’m meeting with friends from high school regularly. We might have developed in different directions, might have pursued different careers and lifestyles, some of my school friends have adult children, even are grandparents by now! And of course we have all moved, live very far apart from each other. But we like each other, have things in common and memories and laughs to share. I just two years ago reached out to my best friend of 20years, we met when we were 14, but his wife didn’t like me. Now that she’s not jealous any more we see each other every Christmas and get along as if we’ve never stopped being buddies. If you’re young you’re too busy to keep up with everything and everyone, but there’s a time when you miss those old connections.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Then there’s another party, very casual, starting in the afternoon outside and moving inside later in the evening, so no sequins for that one. Most guests will wear jeans or summer dresses I think. I’m not really hosting it, but I did most of the organizing and will have to do the charity speech.
> That’s the dress I was thinking of. Haven’t thought about shoes yet and will have to bring a big bag.
> 
> View attachment 4088187
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t really like how low the model wears it around the shoulders. I like it better further up with a straight line just along the collar bone.
> View attachment 4088186


I think this will be great for your afternoon party, especially since you say that it is more casual. You know that I am partial to stripes. 


Marylin said:


> Or maybe this one? So far I’ve only worn it for the holiday parties and I might have to again this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088203
> View attachment 4088205


This dress and you, are stunning, Marylin!

I am a bit unclear which event you are thinking about this one for.

I also like the sequin skirt and blue top outfit.


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> That's such a strange mix of people! I think that's amazing that you still get together for 20 years and enjoy each others company. Usually, people just drift apart if they have nothing in common (I'm guilty of this). Maybe I should reach out to those who I were close with in college and reconnect...



Totally agree with this, cathe_kim. I am not in contact with anyone from my university days anymore. 

I am still in contact with some of my friends from my “first real job”, but I find that we don’t really have that much in common anymore. 

@Marylin I think it’s great that you get together with this group of people you have known for so many years. 

It’s probably worth it, even if you have to endure the “flip flop lady”, as @girleuro named her. [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

My outfit for running errands today. I went to the post office and grocery store. [emoji3]


I am always trying out, cute, casual shorts looks. 

Since we were on the topic of the flip flop lady, [emoji6] a pet peeve of mine is how casually people sometimes dress where I live.

I get it. It’s beachy and very casual. It doesn’t mean that we don’t have to care at all though.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> My mom, as you know, is my hero. She can’t walk more than 5 steps and only holding on to a walker and with braces supporting her legs, but she’s smart and tough and still cooks better than anyone I know. My favorite quote of hers is one that doesn’t only summon up my life, but that of so many, especially women. ‘If you overthink everything you’re never really free.’ I’m trying to take it to heart, but just debating on my clothing options shows, that I’m totally not there yet.
> 
> Turquoise! Yes, of course. It goes so well with white and I do have a small turquoise coach bag that could work. It’s not as big as it looks in the pic. Now I need at least three pairs of big earrings...
> 
> View attachment 4088983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip flop lady! Lol!  You know, dear, you always nail it!!
> Their relation goes back to school, that’s why he’s holding on to it, since she’s also neither particularly nice, nor as socially skilled as so many others in this group. It’s quite an eclectic mix and I feel honored to be a part of it. There are politicians as well as actors and of course some colleagues from tv and radio, even a priest and a judge. Also a carpenter, a singer and a nurse who works for Médecins sans Frontières. Talking to her is eye opening!
> And we’ve come together for this special occasion for over 20 years now when some of us we’re still at college or uni or just starting out their careers. (I remember thinking back than that she was frumpy, now that I think of it...)
> Well, since I only see most of these people once a year I try to catch up with everybody and spend as much time with the ones I hold dearest - she’s not one of them..  but I’ll definetly let you know what she’s wearing...



God bless your mama’s wisdom [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] she is so right and you and I do understand, but it’s harder to be done. 
What can I say, we are work in progress [emoji13] 
How wonderful so many years and you are still meeting each year, that’s amazing! [emoji50][emoji120] 
You know the funniest thing is, the flip flop lady,probably so much happier than we are. It’s clearly, she doesn’t care about what the world thinks of her, it’s hard to admit, but I guess, she is more free than us[emoji6][emoji849][emoji848][emoji854] But I know that’s not about that type freedom your elegant mama talks about[emoji33]
Oh yes that’s beautiful color bag. It will go so beautiful with the bohemian dress 
Keep us posted on the search for earrings [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> That's such a strange mix of people! I think that's amazing that you still get together for 20 years and enjoy each others company. Usually, people just drift apart if they have nothing in common (I'm guilty of this). Maybe I should reach out to those who I were close with in college and reconnect...



Oh yes you should @cathe_kim[emoji6] 
We always had , back home,in Europe, my class reunions. I think I attended only 10years one. The 20 years ,I already was here, in US , so I attended on Skype [emoji12]
And now ,this year, it’s again planning reunion, I hope I will be in Europe by that time. [emoji120]
Now University, it’s different story. We haven’t had yet or maybe I already was here in US . Not sure 
It’s so much fun to meet everyone.
You just should organize yourself [emoji13] 
And it’s easy create a group,on social media and connect [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> My outfit for running errands today. I went to the post office and grocery store. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4089488
> 
> I am always trying out, cute, casual shorts looks.
> 
> Since we were on the topic of the flip flop lady, [emoji6] a pet peeve of mine is how casually people sometimes dress where I live.
> 
> I get it. It’s beachy and very casual. It doesn’t mean that we don’t have to care at all though.



It’s very nice @Mimmy definitely in style [emoji122] 
Yes I know, Florida can be too relaxed, but there are Beach looks/Resort looks [emoji13]and there are I don’t care, I am at the beach looks! [emoji849][emoji854][emoji23]Just because, we are at the beach , it doesn’t mean that we should look not stylish! [emoji13][emoji120][emoji849]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

30


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4089786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30



That’s nice pink


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> It’s very nice @Mimmy definitely in style [emoji122]
> Yes I know, Florida can be too relaxed, but there are Beach looks/Resort looks [emoji13]and there are I don’t care, I am at the beach looks! [emoji849][emoji854][emoji23]Just because, we are at the beach , it doesn’t mean that we should look not stylish! [emoji13][emoji120][emoji849]



Thanks, girleuro!

You are exactly right!  You can wear beach/resort looks, and still be fashionable. [emoji267][emoji156][emoji150]


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I think this will be great for your afternoon party, especially since you say that it is more casual. You know that I am partial to stripes.
> 
> This dress and you, are stunning, Marylin!
> 
> I am a bit unclear which event you are thinking about this one for.
> 
> I also like the sequin skirt and blue top outfit.



Thank you Mimmy, again, you’re too kind! 
Stripes, yes!! You and me both, we share this addiction I’m afraid.

 The dark grey dress would be the alternative for the sequined skirt, intended to be worn at the cocktail party that’s in three weeks, so still time to try on everything in my wardrobe!



Mimmy said:


> Totally agree with this, cathe_kim. I am not in contact with anyone from my university days anymore.
> 
> I am still in contact with some of my friends from my “first real job”, but I find that we don’t really have that much in common anymore.
> 
> @Marylin I think it’s great that you get together with this group of people you have known for so many years.
> 
> It’s probably worth it, even if you have to endure the “flip flop lady”, as @girleuro named her. [emoji6]



Maybe I just like listening to different stories, I am a journalist after all and I’m interested in people. Everyone is unique and even if we don’t have much I’m commin any more, I always find myself amazed with what people do, how smart they are and how interesting - well most of them...  And if it wasn’t for flip flop lady, what would we gossip about?


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> My outfit for running errands today. I went to the post office and grocery store. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4089488
> 
> I am always trying out, cute, casual shorts looks.
> 
> Since we were on the topic of the flip flop lady, [emoji6] a pet peeve of mine is how casually people sometimes dress where I live.
> 
> I get it. It’s beachy and very casual. It doesn’t mean that we don’t have to care at all though.


So so cute! I love the shirt, the clutch, of course, and everything else! The shorts are so pretty and playful and I wish I’d see people dressed like this at my post office! 
It’s very warm here too, not unbearably hot yet, but I’ve worn nothing but my old summer dresses and sneakers for days...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> God bless your mama’s wisdom [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] she is so right and you and I do understand, but it’s harder to be done.
> What can I say, we are work in progress [emoji13]
> How wonderful so many years and you are still meeting each year, that’s amazing! [emoji50][emoji120]
> You know the funniest thing is, the flip flop lady,probably so much happier than we are. It’s clearly, she doesn’t care about what the world thinks of her, it’s hard to admit, but I guess, she is more free than us[emoji6][emoji849][emoji848][emoji854] But I know that’s not about that type freedom your elegant mama talks about[emoji33]
> Oh yes that’s beautiful color bag. It will go so beautiful with the bohemian dress
> Keep us posted on the search for earrings [emoji4]


I looked at the Zara website and ordered two pairs. The turquoise ones were way too big, talking about statement.. I’m. not sure I like earrings that go down to the collar bone and are so huge, my earlobes would need plastic surgery to recover. 
I believe flip flop lady is not as happy and careless as one would hope. Something’s off if you don’t care at all about the impression you make and the vibe you give off. I don’t want to start a big debate and certainly don’t want to offend anyone, but I think it’s similar to being very very big. There might be those few enviable women (and men) who are totally happy, confident, beautiful and glamorous with their size and body and they should be role models just as much as the skinny ones on the runways. But there are many more who’re not comfortable, have a hard time loosing weight, can’t find clothes that fit nicely and pretend they don’t care, so in the end, they really don’t and don’t even try to dress nicely any more. That being said, I again want to make it clear that I do think big is as beautiful as small and short as beautiful as tall,  and that it’s possible to look good, be happy and - regarding flip flop lady- respectful to others, in every size.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4089786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30


The pink goes well with your skin tone and what I can see if the necklace is really pretty! I should wear my printed pants more often...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I’m already thinking about my autumn wardrobe, but this things are valid for almost all year long. I need:
- navy blue/grey coat 
- white and black tees
- cream cardigan
- little belt to tie around dresses
- water boots
Basic things I’m missing as you can see. I’m also going to try and:
- resole my leather boots
- convert a pearl neckace into a bracelet, necklace and pendant to try and use it more
- have my jewelry accessible in another place to use it more as well
- come up with a nice way of storing my bags


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> The pink goes well with your skin tone and what I can see if the necklace is really pretty! I should wear my printed pants more often...



Oh thank you! You look lovely in your dresses!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Definitely worth a try! Of course I’ve ‘lost’ people over the years and there are many I only see once or twice a year.  My two best friends though go back 30 years, and I’m meeting with friends from high school regularly. We might have developed in different directions, might have pursued different careers and lifestyles, some of my school friends have adult children, even are grandparents by now! And of course we have all moved, live very far apart from each other. But we like each other, have things in common and memories and laughs to share. I just two years ago reached out to my best friend of 20years, we met when we were 14, but his wife didn’t like me. Now that she’s not jealous any more we see each other every Christmas and get along as if we’ve never stopped being buddies. If you’re young you’re too busy to keep up with everything and everyone, but there’s a time when you miss those old connections.


Wow!! I'm really impressed. Do you have any tips on rekindling connections?


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Oh yes you should @cathe_kim[emoji6]
> We always had , back home,in Europe, my class reunions. I think I attended only 10years one. The 20 years ,I already was here, in US , so I attended on Skype [emoji12]
> And now ,this year, it’s again planning reunion, I hope I will be in Europe by that time. [emoji120]
> Now University, it’s different story. We haven’t had yet or maybe I already was here in US . Not sure
> It’s so much fun to meet everyone.
> You just should organize yourself [emoji13]
> And it’s easy create a group,on social media and connect [emoji6]


I would love to do organize a reunion! It's just we're scattered all over the world and I'm not sure how many people might feel the same way.. Baby steps.


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> My outfit for running errands today. I went to the post office and grocery store. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4089488
> 
> I am always trying out, cute, casual shorts looks.
> 
> Since we were on the topic of the flip flop lady, [emoji6] a pet peeve of mine is how casually people sometimes dress where I live.
> 
> I get it. It’s beachy and very casual. It doesn’t mean that we don’t have to care at all though.


I love this outfit! I totally understand. I live and work near giant tech companies and I see so many people in saggy sweats and slippers with backpacks going to work. It makes me cringe.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4089786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30


I love the pink! And your pants are TDF!!! So springy!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> So so cute! I love the shirt, the clutch, of course, and everything else! The shorts are so pretty and playful and I wish I’d see people dressed like this at my post office!
> It’s very warm here too, not unbearably hot yet, but I’ve worn nothing but my old summer dresses and sneakers for days...
> View attachment 4089871
> View attachment 4089872


beautiful colors! I can't believe summer is here!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> I’m already thinking about my autumn wardrobe, but this things are valid for almost all year long. I need:
> - navy blue/grey coat
> - white and black tees
> - cream cardigan
> - little belt to tie around dresses
> - water boots
> Basic things I’m missing as you can see. I’m also going to try and:
> - resole my leather boots
> - convert a pearl neckace into a bracelet, necklace and pendant to try and use it more
> - have my jewelry accessible in another place to use it more as well
> - come up with a nice way of storing my bags


It doesn't sound like you're missing much and they all sound like pieces that you can pair with different outfits.

We'll hold you to it!


----------



## cathe_kim

Inspired by @susanagonzc , I've also come up with a list of things that I will limit myself to buying for the rest of 2018:

Black heeled boots
A slim trench coat
White skinny jeans (that are not see through)

I hope I'm able to stick to this!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Oh Spain! How nice, I envy you, it’s going to be great!
> You’ve put a lot of thought into your wardrobe already, you’re going to do great! I’m a bit concerned about your sandals though, depending on where you go there might be a lot of cobblestone and the heels of your shoes might not support you as much as you need. Maybe @susanagonzc could give some advice?
> I’ll keep thinking about how you could smartly pack your stuff. I’m  a big packing cube fan and usually manage to squeeze at least double the amount in my bags as I would without them, which makes them heavy though and you also will have to consider weight.


You are right I totally forgot the cobblestones. Last time I wore some stacked heels for one night and despite them being stacked heels still was quite challenging (made worse by the fact that I am a very fast paced walker).  These shoes are really comfy because the padding is thick and like sneakers but the heels gradually get narrower to the back of heels so it may be dangerous 

I have low 1.5 inch versions that do not have that problem but the padding is thin so might start hurting if after hours of walking :/


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> @Vanana how exciting! Are you coming to Barcelona? If so, the jacket might be too thick for you (for Madrid as well). Flamenco shows are normally what you’d call “evening casual” (many people with jeans) but depends on which one. I’d suggest a sandal with a little more platform if you don’t want your feet to get dirty. And for shopping, if you want Spanish brands we have of course all Inditex brands (Zara, Massimo Dutti...) Balenciaga and Manolo Blahnik, Adolfo Dominguez (more classic) and Malababa for a little more edgyness. They became famous when Queen Letizia wore one of their bags (pics attatched for some eye candy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088386
> 
> View attachment 4088388
> View attachment 4088390
> 
> Please DM me for information or anything you need! I live 20 minutes away from Barcelona, but I’ve been to all the big cities many times! Yay!!


Thank you you are too sweet  will absolutely bother you shamelessly as I can figure things out more  
I love Barcelona but this time will be at Madrid then Portugal... LOTS of waking for sure 

That yellow python bag is gorgeous!! I am very tempted...but then I look at it again and the shape is so much like a snake to me that I am afraid at the same time


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I looked at the Zara website and ordered two pairs. The turquoise ones were way too big, talking about statement.. I’m. not sure I like earrings that go down to the collar bone and are so huge, my earlobes would need plastic surgery to recover.
> I believe flip flop lady is not as happy and careless as one would hope. Something’s off if you don’t care at all about the impression you make and the vibe you give off. I don’t want to start a big debate and certainly don’t want to offend anyone, but I think it’s similar to being very very big. There might be those few enviable women (and men) who are totally happy, confident, beautiful and glamorous with their size and body and they should be role models just as much as the skinny ones on the runways. But there are many more who’re not comfortable, have a hard time loosing weight, can’t find clothes that fit nicely and pretend they don’t care, so in the end, they really don’t and don’t even try to dress nicely any more. That being said, I again want to make it clear that I do think big is as beautiful as small and short as beautiful as tall,  and that it’s possible to look good, be happy and - regarding flip flop lady- respectful to others, in every size.



Beautiful summer dresses @Marylin 
Not always big earrings are heavy. But I know what you mean. I purchased a few years back clips Dolce &Gabbana huge earrings and they are so uncomfortable [emoji21], that was just a waste of my money. And it’s not that they are too heavy, it’s just doesn’t hold well . I feel that they would fall off. I have Chanel very long , but not in one piece. I love them . They were so tight , but now I found solutions for all my clips earrings (the paddings) works well , so now I can wear them [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Vanana how exciting European trip
> I agree with @Marylin, you need some better padding on your shoes . Although I used to wear even chunky heels all the time and walk every day in old cities on those stones, but that was then. I was used to that [emoji849]I would not do it know [emoji12]
> Anyways a few T-shirts or blouses and a silk skirt would not take so much space as well, to change up.
> And now from one Chanel lover to another [emoji13] are you not taking any light jacket or cardigan? You could just take on the plane, with you. You know, it would always dress up any outfit, skirt , jeans....etc [emoji12]have a great time! [emoji257]


Agree with the shoes concerns... I am back to square one on slightly dressy but comfy shoes now  
I will take your advice and take one basic slightly fitted t shirt (that will go with many), a thin cinch waist belt (can change up looks), and a more unique cut T-shirt for a bit of a twist - will have to check inventory and post for draft proposal for you ladies’ approval 
On the chanel jacket... most of my jackets are on the heavier side... I do have a camellia jacket that’s very low key and thinner material, and a light wool black cardigan but have to see if they may be the most versatile choices compared to my other non chanel options for space reasons to maximize wear... also given that I often go out for whole day, it means that whatever I bring along may be tied to waist or stuffed in bag and subject to all kinds of abuse during the hot days until evening when I might be able/need to wear it...


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Definitely worth a try! Of course I’ve ‘lost’ people over the years and there are many I only see once or twice a year.  My two best friends though go back 30 years, and I’m meeting with friends from high school regularly. We might have developed in different directions, might have pursued different careers and lifestyles, some of my school friends have adult children, even are grandparents by now! And of course we have all moved, live very far apart from each other. But we like each other, have things in common and memories and laughs to share. I just two years ago reached out to my best friend of 20years, we met when we were 14, but his wife didn’t like me. Now that she’s not jealous any more we see each other every Christmas and get along as if we’ve never stopped being buddies. If you’re young you’re too busy to keep up with everything and everyone, but there’s a time when you miss those old connections.


That’s beautiful  refreshing and a great reminder/ motivation for many of us not to make excuses on reasons why we can’t make/find time


----------



## Vanana

Mimmy said:


> My outfit for running errands today. I went to the post office and grocery store. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4089488
> 
> I am always trying out, cute, casual shorts looks.
> 
> Since we were on the topic of the flip flop lady, [emoji6] a pet peeve of mine is how casually people sometimes dress where I live.
> 
> I get it. It’s beachy and very casual. It doesn’t mean that we don’t have to care at all though.


I love this outfit!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Or maybe this one? So far I’ve only worn it for the holiday parties and I might have to again this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088203
> View attachment 4088205


I’m amazed:  the photo of the dress alone did not wow me at all since it looked like it lacked shape, etc. seeing it on you however- total wow!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Party number three is a cocktail party, not fancy, but loud and colorful. I won’t do Chanel and Louboutin, but sequins and sparkles, I think. There’s always my golden skirt...
> 
> View attachment 4088193


I never knew I needed a sequin skirt until now


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Agree with the shoes concerns... I am back to square one on slightly dressy but comfy shoes now
> I will take your advice and take one basic slightly fitted t shirt (that will go with many), a thin cinch waist belt (can change up looks), and a more unique cut T-shirt for a bit of a twist - will have to check inventory and post for draft proposal for you ladies’ approval
> On the chanel jacket... most of my jackets are on the heavier side... I do have a camellia jacket that’s very low key and thinner material, and a light wool black cardigan but have to see if they may be the most versatile choices compared to my other non chanel options for space reasons to maximize wear... also given that I often go out for whole day, it means that whatever I bring along may be tied to waist or stuffed in bag and subject to all kinds of abuse during the hot days until evening when I might be able/need to wear it...



Of course you have to see what is most convenient for you but I just was saying, that Chanel jacket or cardigan would be nice dress up for the evening or in the places where is too high AC [emoji6][emoji13],but we definitely don’t want to abuse them (stucked in a bag, not folded nicely [emoji23]) [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I never knew I needed a sequin skirt until now



I know @Marylin does created some sequins fever [emoji855] [emoji23]since last year, when first time she posted this skirt. And we were discussing how to dress down sequins, to make it more versatile 
I still haven’t found a sequin skirt , that I would like (well maybe because I am looking in Chanel) although I do kind of like the one from Greece collection, but not sure if  is still available and what is the price[emoji849]) ...
 but since then I did purchased sequins Dior silver top [emoji12][emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> I know @Marylin does created some sequins fever [emoji855] [emoji23]since last year, when first time she posted this skirt. And we were discussing how to dress down sequins, to make it more versatile
> I still haven’t found a sequin skirt , that I would like (well maybe because I am looking in Chanel) although I do kind of like the one from Greece collection, but not sure if  is still available and what is the price[emoji849]) ...
> but since then I did purchased sequins Dior silver top [emoji12][emoji4]


The top must be beautiful 
I am contemplating a chanel
Mini in sequin if the right combo of color etc comes along, but will not do it unless it’s absolute love. I try hard to avoid pieces that are too delicate in chanel and though the urge to add a white mini with silver hardware is high, I keep holding back reminding myself that on a high risk combo like that I would be better off with a Lower price brand   I am clumsy and would be devastated if it gets ruined....! 

The shape and fit of a sequin skirt is so important. I think what @Marylin has is perfect shape for a sequin skirt because it’s glamorous yet classy. Not “in your face”.  I would love to have one in matte gold (of o ever come across one) because I’m not great at coordinating colors and a matte shade would be easier for me to figure out how to


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Of course you have to see what is most convenient for you but I just was saying, that Chanel jacket or cardigan would be nice dress up for the evening or in the places where is too high AC [emoji6][emoji13],but we definitely don’t want to abuse them (stucked in a bag, not folded nicely [emoji23]) [emoji849][emoji854]


I’m so clumsy that often I tie cardigan or shirt and then they fall off and I walk over them! This happens often so I am afraid... that said I would love to bring a chanel cardigan with me (just love wearing my beloved pieces) so now you got me seriously considering... will see how it plays out and if I can come up with enough excise to convince myself


----------



## bakeacookie

[emoji848] I’m sure I can think of more things to add to my wardrobe. 

But I will be good. 

There is nothing I need for autumn. I don’t need anything until I wear out what I have. 

What’s on the lists posted so far, I already have a version of. That’s how much I need to use up. [emoji85]

@susangonzc, if you convert your necklace I’d love to see! Same with bag storage.


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> How fun!!! I just recently came back from A week vacation in Paris so I understand the struggle!
> 
> What about packing non wrinkle slacks that you could pair with tops even tees? That way you can go from work to play and still look presentable. And dresses are always a great option to bring (1 outfit with 1 item!). I love using packing cubes and use the Marie Kondo folding method which saves you a ton of space. If you’re doing a lot of walking, my go to is Ked’s but since you’ll also be working, what about loafers? They’re really comfortable and you can walk all day in them.
> 
> For duty free: I think it’s the first $800 is free, the next $1000 is at 3% and anything over is 6%. So if you get something for $2000, it’ll be $2000-$800=$1200. $1000*.03+$200*.06=$42. I think the max for the family exemption is $1600? Someone please correct me if I’m wrong!
> 
> When I entered the States from Paris, she didn’t even look at our customs from and just waved us in so I can’t confirm


Thank you so much for the duty info!!! This is the most clear I’ve ever seen it - the IS custom site can really use what you wrote to help them clarify  
I need to look into the folding method thanks for the tip! 

The shoes are tricky for me  I’m determined to only bring (by wearing during flights) sneakers for comfort - when I am in dire pain or when I am more dressed down and daytime touring with intense heavy walking involved. Then I want a pair of slightly dressy shoes that would look nice/pair well with feminine pretty sundresses - so it can also serve purpose of cute with shorts or work clothes. I liked the simple styling of the other pair I posted because while it’s not the prettiest, it’s versatile and the insole of those were like the cushy sneakers (so hard to find!!) 

I think I may need to visit Clark’s or something and see what I may be able to find... 

Thanks for all the ideas!!! I’m brainstorming now and these really help me as I plan to have some time to focus on putting some clothes aside this weekend to see how it works out


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> I’m already thinking about my autumn wardrobe, but this things are valid for almost all year long. I need:
> - navy blue/grey coat
> - white and black tees
> - cream cardigan
> - little belt to tie around dresses
> - water boots
> Basic things I’m missing as you can see. I’m also going to try and:
> - resole my leather boots
> - convert a pearl neckace into a bracelet, necklace and pendant to try and use it more
> - have my jewelry accessible in another place to use it more as well
> - come up with a nice way of storing my bags


Such a thoughtful list!! 

Curious on what you mean on bag storage? More on displaying it nicely or from a practicality to keep them in good shape standpoint?

In the jewelry front I can’t say enough good things about the standing jewelry armoire unit that I added to my room. It’s capacity is insane with a great layout so I can easily see and get dressed with my jewelry so I can use them more. It’s so convenient!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't need anything yet I went to a me&i home party on Friday and ordered a navy trench jacket and a print top/pants set. Gotta support the local mom selling these high quality clothes! I was so blown away by the me&i favorite pants that have indeed become my favorite black skinny pants of all time, so I was willing to buy more from this brand. 
By the way do you guys remember the pants from betabrand I was considering? I got them and the business class pants are the bomb, they are so amazingly comfortable but sharp looking, flattering even. I highly recommend them if you want to spend $98, but they run big. The high waisted dress pants yoga pants skinny leg ones were too much like leggings. But I'll use them as nice quality leggings. I would totally buy more of the business class pants if they had them in different colors. 

https://www.betabrand.com/womens-business-class-knit-travel-trousers

http://www.meandi.com/fi-fi/clothes/women/skirts-trousers/favourite-pants-172806


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sorry to go on and on about ponte pants if you guys aren't into them!  I am a bit obsessed with super comfortable non wrinkle thick material pants that look sharp and go with everything, even heels and something fancy on top, even if they feel like yoga pants.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't need anything yet I went to a me&i home party on Friday and ordered a navy trench jacket and a print top/pants set. Gotta support the local mom selling these high quality clothes! I was so blown away by the me&i favorite pants that have indeed become my favorite black skinny pants of all time, so I was willing to buy more from this brand.
> By the way do you guys remember the pants from betabrand I was considering? I got them and the business class pants are the bomb, they are so amazingly comfortable but sharp looking, flattering even. I highly recommend them if you want to spend $98, but they run big. The high waisted dress pants yoga pants skinny leg ones were too much like leggings. But I'll use them as nice quality leggings. I would totally buy more of the business class pants if they had them in different colors.
> 
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens-business-class-knit-travel-trousers
> 
> http://www.meandi.com/fi-fi/clothes/women/skirts-trousers/favourite-pants-172806



Don’t appologize! It’s so satisfying to find a good quality, durable and flattering piece of clothing that you can rely on and repurchase over time! Congrats on the smart purchase!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My only tangerine clothing item! I love how the scarf ties the outfit together!


----------



## Mimmy

@Marylin @cathe_kim @Vanana Thank you for the compliments on my shorts outfit!

I am also reading with interest what everyone is looking for, to add to their closets. 

I really don’t “need” anything, but I will add an H scarf if the right one finds me. 

I have a good assortment of scarves. Two of them are H ones. I have done a good job of wearing the ones I have, so I recently decided that I deserve another one! [emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sorry to go on and on about ponte pants if you guys aren't into them!  I am a bit obsessed with super comfortable non wrinkle thick material pants that look sharp and go with everything, even heels and something fancy on top, even if they feel like yoga pants.


No need to be sorry! Ponte pants are so comfortable and are thick enough that you can wear to work and not worry about it being inappropriate


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin @cathe_kim @Vanana Thank you for the compliments on my shorts outfit!
> 
> I am also reading with interest what everyone is looking for, to add to their closets.
> 
> I really don’t “need” anything, but I will add an H scarf if the right one finds me.
> 
> I have a good assortment of scarves. Two of them are H ones. I have done a good job of wearing the ones I have, so I recently decided that I deserve another one! [emoji23]


Do you mind if I ask how you select scarves? I'm so bad with H scarves, I just ask the SA to pick a more subtle/neutral color and 9 out of 10 times, I buy on the spot. I can't figure out for my life how to envision scarves when I see them online. I guess which is a good thing since it prevents me from buying online and I'm too lazy to go to the store!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4090867
> View attachment 4090868
> 
> My only tangerine clothing item! I love how the scarf ties the outfit together!


Love it!


----------



## cathe_kim

I’m really loving my outfit today and I did not do a good job capturing how flattering it is. 

I love that the top and bottom are from the LOFT and the total was less than $100. It’s jut reassuring that I don’t always have to shop from high end brands to find something nice/flattering/good quality. It hurts my wallet after a while . And the heels are CL. They’re so pretty but I haven’t worn these heels in a year. I just totally forgot about them. Which then made me realize I need to rotate my heels more often and actually look at my shoe collection so I’ll be shopping there for a while.


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4090867
> View attachment 4090868
> 
> My only tangerine clothing item! I love how the scarf ties the outfit together!


You look so sharp in this outfit!!! The scarf is gorgeous


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I’m really loving my outfit today and I did not do a good job capturing how flattering it is.
> 
> I love that the top and bottom are from the LOFT and the total was less than $100. It’s jut reassuring that I don’t always have to shop from high end brands to find something nice/flattering/good quality. It hurts my wallet after a while . And the heels are CL. They’re so pretty but I haven’t worn these heels in a year. I just totally forgot about them. Which then made me realize I need to rotate my heels more often and actually look at my shoe collection so I’ll be shopping there for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4091097
> 
> View attachment 4091109



Wow you are dressed to kill!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> Love it!





Vanana said:


> You look so sharp in this outfit!!! The scarf is gorgeous



Oh thank you! The scarf was an amazing vintage steal. Loving it so much.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Wow!! I'm really impressed. Do you have any tips on rekindling connections?


Just confidence! It took me a year to build up the courage to reach out to my friend until one night I just sent an email from work and shut my computer and left . By the time I was home he had already called and we met the week after. He also didn’t know whether I would like to hear from him, so he was just as happy as I was!
I think most people will be happily surprised they’re not forgotten and those who don’t want to reconnect will let you know. I had that experience to, best thing not to brood over that and don’t feel rejected. 
I’m not on Facebook, so it’s a bit tough to find people, but the internet is a good source and I even have reached out to parents of friends I went to school with and they were happy to forward letters for a school reunion. Plus, I’m a journalist, so research is part of my job and some sources better not be named...


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I’m really loving my outfit today and I did not do a good job capturing how flattering it is.
> 
> I love that the top and bottom are from the LOFT and the total was less than $100. It’s jut reassuring that I don’t always have to shop from high end brands to find something nice/flattering/good quality. It hurts my wallet after a while . And the heels are CL. They’re so pretty but I haven’t worn these heels in a year. I just totally forgot about them. Which then made me realize I need to rotate my heels more often and actually look at my shoe collection so I’ll be shopping there for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4091097
> 
> View attachment 4091109


Love this! You’re beautiful! Finally someone who’s wearing glamorous heels to work, I should pin this picture to the office black board and get my coworkers out off their flats and sneakers!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @Marylin @cathe_kim @Vanana Thank you for the compliments on my shorts outfit!
> 
> I am also reading with interest what everyone is looking for, to add to their closets.
> 
> I really don’t “need” anything, but I will add an H scarf if the right one finds me.
> 
> I have a good assortment of scarves. Two of them are H ones. I have done a good job of wearing the ones I have, so I recently decided that I deserve another one! [emoji23]


Some don’t... 
But you do deserve a new scarf! Which one will it be?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4090867
> View attachment 4090868
> 
> My only tangerine clothing item! I love how the scarf ties the outfit together!


Wonderful color again! I bet it’s like stepping into a beautiful rainbow to open your closet! You must be happy every time!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow you are dressed to kill!


Literally!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't need anything yet I went to a me&i home party on Friday and ordered a navy trench jacket and a print top/pants set. Gotta support the local mom selling these high quality clothes! I was so blown away by the me&i favorite pants that have indeed become my favorite black skinny pants of all time, so I was willing to buy more from this brand.
> By the way do you guys remember the pants from betabrand I was considering? I got them and the business class pants are the bomb, they are so amazingly comfortable but sharp looking, flattering even. I highly recommend them if you want to spend $98, but they run big. The high waisted dress pants yoga pants skinny leg ones were too much like leggings. But I'll use them as nice quality leggings. I would totally buy more of the business class pants if they had them in different colors.
> 
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens-business-class-knit-travel-trousers
> 
> http://www.meandi.com/fi-fi/clothes/women/skirts-trousers/favourite-pants-172806


Thanks for posting these, I’m so glad your research’s has paid off! I need to look into those brands!


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much for the duty info!!! This is the most clear I’ve ever seen it - the IS custom site can really use what you wrote to help them clarify
> I need to look into the folding method thanks for the tip!
> 
> The shoes are tricky for me  I’m determined to only bring (by wearing during flights) sneakers for comfort - when I am in dire pain or when I am more dressed down and daytime touring with intense heavy walking involved. Then I want a pair of slightly dressy shoes that would look nice/pair well with feminine pretty sundresses - so it can also serve purpose of cute with shorts or work clothes. I liked the simple styling of the other pair I posted because while it’s not the prettiest, it’s versatile and the insole of those were like the cushy sneakers (so hard to find!!)
> 
> I think I may need to visit Clark’s or something and see what I may be able to find...
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas!!! I’m brainstorming now and these really help me as I plan to have some time to focus on putting some clothes aside this weekend to see how it works out


When are you leaving? Will you have time to play with different options? Funny you mentioned clark’s. I wore my only pair today, black sandals and got caught in the rain and they still look just as good as before and kept me comfortable. My feet were wet, but I was able to walk easily.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! The scarf was an amazing vintage steal. Loving it so much.


Where do you find your vintage scarves?! They're so gorgeous and amazing. Please take me with you the next time you go!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! You look lovely in your dresses!





Vanana said:


> I never knew I needed a sequin skirt until now



Sorry for enabling agAin, but not sorry .. we did agree that every girl needs sequins in her life, didn’t we.



girleuro said:


> I know @Marylin does created some sequins fever [emoji855] [emoji23]since last year, when first time she posted this skirt. And we were discussing how to dress down sequins, to make it more versatile
> I still haven’t found a sequin skirt , that I would like (well maybe because I am looking in Chanel) although I do kind of like the one from Greece collection, but not sure if  is still available and what is the price[emoji849]) ...
> but since then I did purchased sequins Dior silver top [emoji12][emoji4]


Which is beautiful!



Vanana said:


> The top must be beautiful
> I am contemplating a chanel
> Mini in sequin if the right combo of color etc comes along, but will not do it unless it’s absolute love. I try hard to avoid pieces that are too delicate in chanel and though the urge to add a white mini with silver hardware is high, I keep holding back reminding myself that on a high risk combo like that I would be better off with a Lower price brand   I am clumsy and would be devastated if it gets ruined....!
> 
> The shape and fit of a sequin skirt is so important. I think what @Marylin has is perfect shape for a sequin skirt because it’s glamorous yet classy. Not “in your face”.  I would love to have one in matte gold (of o ever come across one) because I’m not great at coordinating colors and a matte shade would be easier for me to figure out how to



Thank you, you’re too kind. Sequins are not forgiving though, they show every bump, so I can only wear mine on ‘flat-belly days’...


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Just confidence! It took me a year to build up the courage to reach out to my friend until one night I just sent an email from work and shut my computer and left . By the time I was home he had already called and we met the week after. He also didn’t know whether I would like to hear from him, so he was just as happy as I was!
> I think most people will be happily surprised they’re not forgotten and those who don’t want to reconnect will let you know. I had that experience to, best thing not to brood over that and don’t feel rejected.
> I’m not on Facebook, so it’s a bit tough to find people, but the internet is a good source and I even have reached out to parents of friends I went to school with and they were happy to forward letters for a school reunion. Plus, I’m a journalist, so research is part of my job and some sources better not be named...


Wow! To do all that research without Facebook must be challenging but rewarding when you hear that they are happy to hear from you. Being a journalist would definitely help!!  Although, I might know that I shouldn't take it to heart if someone rejects but I probably can't help myself if I do. I may just be too sensitive 

I really want to reconnect with my childhood best friend but we drifted apart since high school. She was a party girl and I was not so we naturally stopped hanging out.. I just heard that she graduated from grad school with an education degree and still lives in her childhood home. I know her address, I'm thinking I could send a box of chocolates with a random note? I haven't worked out how to do this...


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Love this! You’re beautiful! Finally someone who’s wearing glamorous heels to work, I should pin this picture to the office black board and get my coworkers out off their flats and sneakers!


Thanks! I don't think it's enough to pin it, but I love wearing unique heels at work!!! Just because our outfits can get boring and I love that extra pop!


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> [emoji848] I’m sure I can think of more things to add to my wardrobe.
> 
> But I will be good.
> 
> There is nothing I need for autumn. I don’t need anything until I wear out what I have.
> 
> What’s on the lists posted so far, I already have a version of. That’s how much I need to use up. [emoji85]
> 
> @susangonzc, if you convert your necklace I’d love to see! Same with bag storage.


You stay strong and be good! You’re my hero!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I’m already thinking about my autumn wardrobe, but this things are valid for almost all year long. I need:
> - navy blue/grey coat
> - white and black tees
> - cream cardigan
> - little belt to tie around dresses
> - water boots
> Basic things I’m missing as you can see. I’m also going to try and:
> - resole my leather boots
> - convert a pearl neckace into a bracelet, necklace and pendant to try and use it more
> - have my jewelry accessible in another place to use it more as well
> - come up with a nice way of storing my bags


Sounds like a great list. Everyone needs a version of what you’re thinking of, all these things can make an outfit or tie it together and I’d love to hear about how you make your jewelry more accessible.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Wow! To do all that research without Facebook must be challenging but rewarding when you hear that they are happy to hear from you. Being a journalist would definitely help!!  Although, I might know that I shouldn't take it to heart if someone rejects but I probably can't help myself if I do. I may just be too sensitive
> 
> I really want to reconnect with my childhood best friend but we drifted apart since high school. She was a party girl and I was not so we naturally stopped hanging out.. I just heard that she graduated from grad school with an education degree and still lives in her childhood home. I know her address, I'm thinking I could send a box of chocolates with a random note? I haven't worked out how to do this...


Just like this. Just go for it! I wouldn’t even do a random note, but a nice one. Wouldn’t you love to get a box of chocolate and a little note saying the person is missing you and would love to hear how you’re doing? And if she doesn’t at least it’s out of your system and done and nothing you need to think about any more.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> Just like this. Just go for it! I wouldn’t even do a random note, but a nice one. Wouldn’t you love to get a box of chocolate and a little note saying the person is missing you and would love to hear how you’re doing? And if she doesn’t at least it’s out of your system and done and nothing you need to think about any more.



I say go for it! I imagine waking up and receiving a box of chocolates from my childhood friend and I get soooo excited!!!


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> Do you mind if I ask how you select scarves? I'm so bad with H scarves, I just ask the SA to pick a more subtle/neutral color and 9 out of 10 times, I buy on the spot. I can't figure out for my life how to envision scarves when I see them online. I guess which is a good thing since it prevents me from buying online and I'm too lazy to go to the store!


There are many others who are more skilled with H scarves. I honestly just look at the scarves forever online. There is no H store near me.  Eventually I see one I “have to buy”. 

The two scarves I own are 70 cm. I was told that this size was rested. This is not entirely correct. They still pop up, but the designs in this size seem a lot less detailed now. 

Mine are very colorful and go well with my H bags. I have an Evelyne TPM, a Picotin MM and a Herbag. No Kelly or Birkin. I would love a Kelly, but it would really just be luck if I am ever offered one. I do not spend enough to be an H VIP. [emoji6]

These are stock photos of the two I own. 




The first one is called Super H. This is fun and quirky. 

The second one is Brazil II. Brazil is a classic design that it seems H revisits every now and again. I did see this one irl at an H boutique. They didn’t have it in the colorway that I wanted so I still ended up buying it online. 

I love how H does color. Their neutral scarves are stunning too though. I plan to buy a 90 cm one next. I am still undecided on which one to buy. This usually means that I have not found the right one yet.

I have returned a slg from H that I purchased online, without any problems. If I ever ordered anything online that I didn’t like, I would definitely return it. 



cathe_kim said:


> I’m really loving my outfit today and I did not do a good job capturing how flattering it is.
> 
> I love that the top and bottom are from the LOFT and the total was less than $100. It’s jut reassuring that I don’t always have to shop from high end brands to find something nice/flattering/good quality. It hurts my wallet after a while . And the heels are CL. They’re so pretty but I haven’t worn these heels in a year. I just totally forgot about them. Which then made me realize I need to rotate my heels more often and actually look at my shoe collection so I’ll be shopping there for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4091097
> 
> View attachment 4091109


You should love your outfit, cathe_kim! [emoji7] It’s perfect. 

You and your outfit are beautiful! You are inspiring me to get my heels out.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Some don’t...
> But you do deserve a new scarf! Which one will it be?



I am not sure yet. Since it will end up in our closet, you can wear it after I do!

Haha! [emoji23] That is probably impolite. You may wear it first!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Vanana madrid is great this time of year, very hot though!! I’d take a sweater for night or a light blazer but that’s it... and a bag with zipper, pickpocketing is on the rise!
@bakeacookie I’ll be sure to post updates on the necklace and bag storage!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Just like this. Just go for it! I wouldn’t even do a random note, but a nice one. Wouldn’t you love to get a box of chocolate and a little note saying the person is missing you and would love to hear how you’re doing? And if she doesn’t at least it’s out of your system and done and nothing you need to think about any more.





susanagonzc said:


> I say go for it! I imagine waking up and receiving a box of chocolates from my childhood friend and I get soooo excited!!!



Yeah! I'll just go for it!!! I'll update here if I hear back from her! I was worried it might be a little too creepy which doesn't seem like the case


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> There are many others who are more skilled with H scarves. I honestly just look at the scarves forever online. There is no H store near me.  Eventually I see one I “have to buy”.
> 
> The two scarves I own are 70 cm. I was told that this size was rested. This is not entirely correct. They still pop up, but the designs in this size seem a lot less detailed now.
> 
> Mine are very colorful and go well with my H bags. I have an Evelyne TPM, a Picotin MM and a Herbag. No Kelly or Birkin. I would love a Kelly, but it would really just be luck if I am ever offered one. I do not spend enough to be an H VIP. [emoji6]
> 
> These are stock photos of the two I own.
> View attachment 4091369
> 
> View attachment 4091370
> 
> The first one is called Super H. This is fun and quirky.
> 
> The second one is Brazil II. Brazil is a classic design that it seems H revisits every now and again. I did see this one irl at an H boutique. They didn’t have it in the colorway that I wanted so I still ended up buying it online.
> 
> I love how H does color. Their neutral scarves are stunning too though. I plan to buy a 90 cm one next. I am still undecided on which one to buy. This usually means that I have not found the right one yet.
> 
> I have returned a slg from H that I purchased online, without any problems. If I ever ordered anything online that I didn’t like, I would definitely return it.
> 
> 
> You should love your outfit, cathe_kim! [emoji7] It’s perfect.
> 
> You and your outfit are beautiful! You are inspiring me to get my heels out.



The scarves that you have are so beautiful and so colorful! I feel like these colorways are the epitome of H scarves and why people buy them. It just doesn't work for me or I haven't figured out what color looks good on me. Anyways, love them!!! Please post pictures when you wear them out! I'd love to see how they "transform" when being worn! 

I would also like to get a Kelly but I know I won't get an offer and don't think I'd want one. I don't have any leather H goods because I don't think I would be able to stand it if I got the smallest scratch mark or color transfer or whatever. If I do, it'll probably for display only or I'd baby them like no other if I actually use it!  

Thank you! I'm glad I'm motivating others to get their heels out!!


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> The scarves that you have are so beautiful and so colorful! I feel like these colorways are the epitome of H scarves and why people buy them. It just doesn't work for me or I haven't figured out what color looks good on me. Anyways, love them!!! Please post pictures when you wear them out! I'd love to see how they "transform" when being worn!
> 
> I would also like to get a Kelly but I know I won't get an offer and don't think I'd want one. I don't have any leather H goods because I don't think I would be able to stand it if I got the smallest scratch mark or color transfer or whatever. If I do, it'll probably for display only or I'd baby them like no other if I actually use it!
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad I'm motivating others to get their heels out!!



Thanks cathe_kim! I am not the best at posting actual selfies. I like the anonymity of my Stylebook photos, but I will make a point to take some scarf selfies. [emoji3]


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> When are you leaving? Will you have time to play with different options? Funny you mentioned clark’s. I wore my only pair today, black sandals and got caught in the rain and they still look just as good as before and kept me comfortable. My feet were wet, but I was able to walk easily.


I love them comfort wise but have to be selective to score the occasional versatile basic as honestly some of the styles I find frumpy . They do have the occasional gorgeous and comfy basics and it brings me joy  when I can locate those  
A little update: I wore the shoes I posted earlier to try them out. I walked on them all day stairs and all, and I must say they were extremely comfy and stable. Since I’ve been to Madrid before and sort of know what the flooring is like I think I would be fine with those!!!  they were so well cushioned it was like walking on clouds (or sneakers)  I feel confident I can handle these  

I’m leaving in less than 2 weeks so I have sometime. I’m hoping to have a bit of personal time this weekend and put together outfits and do a trial run packing


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> Thanks cathe_kim! I am not the best at posting actual selfies. I like the anonymity of my Stylebook photos, but I will make a point to take some scarf selfies. [emoji3]


I should try Stylebook as well as I love the idea of anonymity. 

Yes, please! Thanks!!!


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> @Vanana madrid is great this time of year, very hot though!! I’d take a sweater for night or a light blazer but that’s it... and a bag with zipper, pickpocketing is on the rise!
> @bakeacookie I’ll be sure to post updates on the necklace and bag storage!


Thanks for the tip! 
I’m planning to bring this chanel woc since it cross body and is a full flap (meaning there’s snap button closure but if you want to open to get stuff you need to lift the whole flap up to get to the stuff.). So you think this would work? I find it a nice convenient travel bag  

I also plan on lots of fun shorts (yes it will be HOT!), sleeveless tops and sundresses maybe since they don’t take up much space and don’t wrinkle much... 

I just got this dress today and tried it on but not sure yet about bringing it. On one hand I love the color but wonder if it’s too much/too dressy/bright for the location’s norm and should aim for more low key/laid back stuff


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I’m planning to bring this chanel woc since it cross body and is a full flap (meaning there’s snap button closure but if you want to open to get stuff you need to lift the whole flap up to get to the stuff.). So you think this would work? I find it a nice convenient travel bag
> 
> I also plan on lots of fun shorts (yes it will be HOT!), sleeveless tops and sundresses maybe since they don’t take up much space and don’t wrinkle much...
> 
> I just got this dress today and tried it on but not sure yet about bringing it. On one hand I love the color but wonder if it’s too much/too dressy/bright for the location’s norm and should aim for more low key/laid back stuff
> View attachment 4091588
> View attachment 4091589



Omg [emoji7]it’s gorgeous @Vanana and that yellow fits you so amazing!!![emoji102][emoji122] I vote to take it with you on the trip. Now again if it feels too dressy , put lover shoes and little cropped jacket [emoji6] leather jacket would be beautiful with it and it would give some edge. But overall as a dress with low shoes or some espadrilles it’s oh la la [emoji7]but at the same time it will dress down.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I should try Stylebook as well as I love the idea of anonymity.
> 
> Yes, please! Thanks!!!



Yes you should  it’s great I started, but it is a lot of work. To make all those pictures. I have problem with making nice pictures [emoji849] 
So the only items I have in my style book for now, is the ones that I can find pics on internet [emoji20]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Omg [emoji7]it’s gorgeous @Vanana and that yellow fits you so amazing!!![emoji102][emoji122] I vote to take it with you on the trip. Now again if it feels too dressy , put lover shoes and little cropped jacket [emoji6] leather jacket would be beautiful with it and it would give some edge. But overall as a dress with low shoes or some espadrilles it’s oh la la [emoji7]but at the same time it will dress down.


Omg you are right!!!! I need to lock down my cardigan/jacket selection and then this dress might make it to the list accordingly!! (Your chanel advocacy is taking root and I’m afraid if I bring the chanel camellia jacket it will be more on the neat/dress up side. I don’t have too many light weight Chanel’s 
I do have that camellia classic black with bracelet length sleeves, and a chanel Dubai leather jacket that’s paper thin (but that jacket is VeRY fitted so may not be as flexible for other outfits if I plan to only bring 1 jacket/cardigan...

Cashmere cardigan is more of boyfriend style and the light wool black cardigan is great fit but a bit on the too low key side (I know I’m like Goldilocks)


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I say go for it! I imagine waking up and receiving a box of chocolates from my childhood friend and I get soooo excited!!!



Now you are ladies making me hungry [emoji39] I am at my refrigerator and looking for my chocolate [emoji12] But yes definitely such a great idea!
And believe me , she is going to be so happy @cathe_kim and she will reach out back to you, 
Believe me just because you had different lifestyles, it doesn’t mean that she doesn’t value you as a friend [emoji6] 
I can relate to you , I am like you, more layback, definitely not clubs -Party person, more like little restaurants with white table clothes lady and different lifestyles definitely eventually separates friends, but we still keeping in touch, actually can’t wait to go to Europe. My good friend, she actually introduced me to my husband, left America and she is living back in Germany. I am definitely planning to visit her. And also my other very good friend from childhood, now lives in Germany as well. I haven’t spoke to her for over 20 years. But I definitely going to reach out while I am in Germany. 
So I say never be afraid to reach the friends from the past. Nine times of ten, they will always be happy to hear from you[emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Omg you are right!!!! I need to lock down my cardigan/jacket selection and then this dress might make it to the list accordingly!! (Your chanel advocacy is taking root and I’m afraid if I bring the chanel camellia jacket it will be more on the neat/dress up side. I don’t have too many light weight Chanel’s
> I do have that camellia classic black with bracelet length sleeves, and a chanel Dubai leather jacket that’s paper thin (but that jacket is VeRY fitted so may not be as flexible for other outfits if I plan to only bring 1 jacket/cardigan...
> 
> Cashmere cardigan is more of boyfriend style and the light wool black cardigan is great fit but a bit on the too low key side (I know I’m like Goldilocks)



The Dubai one sounds [emoji106] great . 
Why not . It’s going to be hot there, so you would just put over the  shoulders, and it will go with everything. All your light tops and summer dresses . And it can be worn open 
Well I know, I am a little devil [emoji13][emoji56] influencing you about Chanel jackets/cardigans. 
Just start putting outfits together 
And if it makes a cut, (if it fits in your luggage/wardrobe then take it. [emoji848][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Do you mind if I ask how you select scarves? I'm so bad with H scarves, I just ask the SA to pick a more subtle/neutral color and 9 out of 10 times, I buy on the spot. I can't figure out for my life how to envision scarves when I see them online. I guess which is a good thing since it prevents me from buying online and I'm too lazy to go to the store!



Yes @Mimmy your scarves are gorgeous. I need help to start choosing scarves [emoji12] I used to have a lot scarves, while I was living in Europe. I wore them all the time.
Since I came, to US, I haven’t really wore them . Well I wore a few over my head, since I loved to drive convertible car. 
But now I don’t have any and since I am going to be spending lots of time back in Europe, I need some refreshment course, or something [emoji849] in how to buy and wear scarves


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I’m really loving my outfit today and I did not do a good job capturing how flattering it is.
> 
> I love that the top and bottom are from the LOFT and the total was less than $100. It’s jut reassuring that I don’t always have to shop from high end brands to find something nice/flattering/good quality. It hurts my wallet after a while . And the heels are CL. They’re so pretty but I haven’t worn these heels in a year. I just totally forgot about them. Which then made me realize I need to rotate my heels more often and actually look at my shoe collection so I’ll be shopping there for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4091097
> 
> View attachment 4091109



The outfit and you look amazing @cathe_kim and those shoes [emoji7] 
such a statement piece[emoji122] I am so jealous, that you can wear such a gorgeous shoes. I have such a big feet , that if even I find that type shoes, to fit my big feet, I would look like that witch with mile long feet [emoji30][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4090867
> View attachment 4090868
> 
> My only tangerine clothing item! I love how the scarf ties the outfit together!



All outfit looks beautiful and like always very colorful/happy [emoji4] and that scarf it’s such a nice touch to the outfit


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I’m planning to bring this chanel woc since it cross body and is a full flap (meaning there’s snap button closure but if you want to open to get stuff you need to lift the whole flap up to get to the stuff.). So you think this would work? I find it a nice convenient travel bag
> 
> I also plan on lots of fun shorts (yes it will be HOT!), sleeveless tops and sundresses maybe since they don’t take up much space and don’t wrinkle much...
> 
> I just got this dress today and tried it on but not sure yet about bringing it. On one hand I love the color but wonder if it’s too much/too dressy/bright for the location’s norm and should aim for more low key/laid back stuff
> View attachment 4091588
> View attachment 4091589



OMG SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! Absolutely stunning! You should keep it regardless of bringing it with you on your trip!! 

Chanel WOCs are the best for travelling! Even if I bring other bags, the woc is the one I end up using. It’s lightweight and can hold my essentials. And you can dress it up too!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Yes you should  it’s great I started, but it is a lot of work. To make all those pictures. I have problem with making nice pictures [emoji849]
> So the only items I have in my style book for now, is the ones that I can find pics on internet [emoji20]



I started and it’s a lot of work trying to get the pictures in there..


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Now you are ladies making me hungry [emoji39] I am at my refrigerator and looking for my chocolate [emoji12] But yes definitely such a great idea!
> And believe me , she is going to be so happy @cathe_kim and she will reach out back to you,
> Believe me just because you had different lifestyles, it doesn’t mean that she doesn’t value you as a friend [emoji6]
> I can relate to you , I am like you, more layback, definitely not clubs -Party person, more like little restaurants with white table clothes lady and different lifestyles definitely eventually separates friends, but we still keeping in touch, actually can’t wait to go to Europe. My good friend, she actually introduced me to my husband, left America and she is living back in Germany. I am definitely planning to visit her. And also my other very good friend from childhood, now lives in Germany as well. I haven’t spoke to her for over 20 years. But I definitely going to reach out while I am in Germany.
> So I say never be afraid to reach the friends from the past. Nine times of ten, they will always be happy to hear from you[emoji6]



That’s definitely reassuring. I’ll report back! I’m going out to buy the chocolates tomorrow!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> The outfit and you look amazing @cathe_kim and those shoes [emoji7]
> such a statement piece[emoji122] I am so jealous, that you can wear such a gorgeous shoes. I have such a big feet , that if even I find that type shoes, to fit my big feet, I would look like that witch with mile long feet [emoji30][emoji23]



I understand what you mean! I’m a size 35 and 5’3”. Sometimes when I wear certain shoes I look like I have clown feet (like the Givenchy elegant booties).


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I understand what you mean! I’m a size 35 and 5’3”. Sometimes when I wear certain shoes I look like I have clown feet (like the Givenchy elegant booties).



[emoji23] 42 and 5’10 can’t fit in Chanel or Givenchy or in CL , etc... [emoji30][emoji20][emoji854]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I’m planning to bring this chanel woc since it cross body and is a full flap (meaning there’s snap button closure but if you want to open to get stuff you need to lift the whole flap up to get to the stuff.). So you think this would work? I find it a nice convenient travel bag
> 
> I also plan on lots of fun shorts (yes it will be HOT!), sleeveless tops and sundresses maybe since they don’t take up much space and don’t wrinkle much...
> 
> I just got this dress today and tried it on but not sure yet about bringing it. On one hand I love the color but wonder if it’s too much/too dressy/bright for the location’s norm and should aim for more low key/laid back stuff
> View attachment 4091588
> View attachment 4091589



Ooooh yes, walking down Salamanca Neigbourhood (maybe stop at Loewe’s flagstore?) This dress works well for Madrid!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Right ladies... it happened... i just got the stylebook app!! During Livia’s naptime things are going to get interesting!!


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> Right ladies... it happened... i just got the stylebook app!! During Livia’s naptime things are going to get interesting!!



Me too! I’m so excited to get all of my stuff in this app that it’s past my bedtime and I’m still working on this.. It’s really useful! I can’t believe I didn’t try sooner. I am having trouble with locating a couple of clothing items online and I can’t seem to get a good picture. ARGGG


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> There are many others who are more skilled with H scarves. I honestly just look at the scarves forever online. There is no H store near me.  Eventually I see one I “have to buy”.
> 
> The two scarves I own are 70 cm. I was told that this size was rested. This is not entirely correct. They still pop up, but the designs in this size seem a lot less detailed now.
> 
> Mine are very colorful and go well with my H bags. I have an Evelyne TPM, a Picotin MM and a Herbag. No Kelly or Birkin. I would love a Kelly, but it would really just be luck if I am ever offered one. I do not spend enough to be an H VIP. [emoji6]
> 
> These are stock photos of the two I own.
> View attachment 4091369
> 
> View attachment 4091370
> 
> The first one is called Super H. This is fun and quirky.
> 
> The second one is Brazil II. Brazil is a classic design that it seems H revisits every now and again. I did see this one irl at an H boutique. They didn’t have it in the colorway that I wanted so I still ended up buying it online.
> 
> I love how H does color. Their neutral scarves are stunning too though. I plan to buy a 90 cm one next. I am still undecided on which one to buy. This usually means that I have not found the right one yet.
> 
> I have returned a slg from H that I purchased online, without any problems. If I ever ordered anything online that I didn’t like, I would definitely return it.
> 
> 
> You should love your outfit, cathe_kim! [emoji7] It’s perfect.
> 
> You and your outfit are beautiful! You are inspiring me to get my heels out.



You know i love both of them and I love how you combine them, but I’m very drawn to the second one since this tends to be the surprising factor in your combinations!



Mimmy said:


> I am not sure yet. Since it will end up in our closet, you can wear it after I do!
> 
> Haha! [emoji23] That is probably impolite. You may wear it first!


 Lol! If you wait for me to wear them, we’ll  never get them out of the closet! At least I get to look at them when you put them on!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Now you are ladies making me hungry [emoji39] I am at my refrigerator and looking for my chocolate [emoji12] But yes definitely such a great idea!
> And believe me , she is going to be so happy @cathe_kim and she will reach out back to you,
> Believe me just because you had different lifestyles, it doesn’t mean that she doesn’t value you as a friend [emoji6]
> I can relate to you , I am like you, more layback, definitely not clubs -Party person, more like little restaurants with white table clothes lady and different lifestyles definitely eventually separates friends, but we still keeping in touch, actually can’t wait to go to Europe. My good friend, she actually introduced me to my husband, left America and she is living back in Germany. I am definitely planning to visit her. And also my other very good friend from childhood, now lives in Germany as well. I haven’t spoke to her for over 20 years. But I definitely going to reach out while I am in Germany.
> So I say never be afraid to reach the friends from the past. Nine times of ten, they will always be happy to hear from you[emoji6]


And whenever it is you come yo Germany, you and I will meet at the closest Chanel boutique!


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I’m planning to bring this chanel woc since it cross body and is a full flap (meaning there’s snap button closure but if you want to open to get stuff you need to lift the whole flap up to get to the stuff.). So you think this would work? I find it a nice convenient travel bag
> 
> I also plan on lots of fun shorts (yes it will be HOT!), sleeveless tops and sundresses maybe since they don’t take up much space and don’t wrinkle much...
> 
> I just got this dress today and tried it on but not sure yet about bringing it. On one hand I love the color but wonder if it’s too much/too dressy/bright for the location’s norm and should aim for more low key/laid back stuff
> View attachment 4091588
> View attachment 4091589


It’s gorgeous! And so are you! You should defintely take it! This is Spain, you will be surprised  how beautifully  and elegant women dress in Madrid, the color is perfect! After all it’s in the flag! Now if you wear red shoes...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I’m planning to bring this chanel woc since it cross body and is a full flap (meaning there’s snap button closure but if you want to open to get stuff you need to lift the whole flap up to get to the stuff.). So you think this would work? I find it a nice convenient travel bag
> 
> I also plan on lots of fun shorts (yes it will be HOT!), sleeveless tops and sundresses maybe since they don’t take up much space and don’t wrinkle much...
> 
> I just got this dress today and tried it on but not sure yet about bringing it. On one hand I love the color but wonder if it’s too much/too dressy/bright for the location’s norm and should aim for more low key/laid back stuff
> View attachment 4091588
> View attachment 4091589



Swoon. You look amazing in that. And like was already said you can totally dress that down if needed.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> Where do you find your vintage scarves?! They're so gorgeous and amazing. Please take me with you the next time you go!



All online! This one was from an Etsy seller. So many vintage stores on Etsy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

second hand Frye boots for a steal, for the win!!!


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> OMG SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! Absolutely stunning! You should keep it regardless of bringing it with you on your trip!!
> 
> Chanel WOCs are the best for travelling! Even if I bring other bags, the woc is the one I end up using. It’s lightweight and can hold my essentials. And you can dress it up too!!


You ladies are seriously very influential (in a good way) and I feel like the packing list is coming together


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> Ooooh yes, walking down Salamanca Neigbourhood (maybe stop at Loewe’s flagstore?) This dress works well for Madrid!


Oh yay! Validation!! It’s coming with us then   I gotta have some slight alterations to take in a few areas but it’s minor maybe my MIL can hack it for me in time for trip.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> It’s gorgeous! And so are you! You should defintely take it! This is Spain, you will be surprised  how beautifully  and elegant women dress in Madrid, the color is perfect! After all it’s in the flag! Now if you wear red shoes...


Absolutely the ladies there (and Europeans in general) are so effortlessly stylish! They just “get it”.  
OMG thank you I didn’t even think about red shoes and was thinking boring black sandals etc 
Not sure about for the trip (twisted ankles possible) but perhaps for wearing over summer the simple red suede sandals here? Very inspired - thank you!!!


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Swoon. You look amazing in that. And like was already said you can totally dress that down if needed.


Thank you this thread is a total fashion course from the masters!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> Absolutely the ladies there (and Europeans in general) are so effortlessly stylish! They just “get it”.
> OMG thank you I didn’t even think about red shoes and was thinking boring black sandals etc
> Not sure about for the trip (twisted ankles possible) but perhaps for wearing over summer the simple red suede sandals here? Very inspired - thank you!!!
> View attachment 4092118



This looks amazing


----------



## Mimmy

Vanana said:


> Absolutely the ladies there (and Europeans in general) are so effortlessly stylish! They just “get it”.
> OMG thank you I didn’t even think about red shoes and was thinking boring black sandals etc
> Not sure about for the trip (twisted ankles possible) but perhaps for wearing over summer the simple red suede sandals here? Very inspired - thank you!!!
> View attachment 4092118



Stunning casual look, Vanana! [emoji173]️


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> You ladies are seriously very influential (in a good way) and I feel like the packing list is coming together



Please let us know what you end up packing!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> All online! This one was from an Etsy seller. So many vintage stores on Etsy!


Wow!! I've only really used etsy for stuff for my dog and wedding related items. This is a total eye opener!


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Absolutely the ladies there (and Europeans in general) are so effortlessly stylish! They just “get it”.
> OMG thank you I didn’t even think about red shoes and was thinking boring black sandals etc
> Not sure about for the trip (twisted ankles possible) but perhaps for wearing over summer the simple red suede sandals here? Very inspired - thank you!!!
> View attachment 4092118



I love this outfit!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And whenever it is you come yo Germany, you and I will meet at the closest Chanel boutique!



Yes we definitely will! You know me well, to visit Chanel boutique is a must[emoji13][emoji3][emoji898]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Absolutely the ladies there (and Europeans in general) are so effortlessly stylish! They just “get it”.
> OMG thank you I didn’t even think about red shoes and was thinking boring black sandals etc
> Not sure about for the trip (twisted ankles possible) but perhaps for wearing over summer the simple red suede sandals here? Very inspired - thank you!!!
> View attachment 4092118



Beautiful all outfit and those red shoes [emoji151] You look gorgeous [emoji257]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This stylebook app is addictive!! I did a little bit of it when my daughter was sleeping. I found my Just Cavalli blouse and I fit in it after having the baby, yay! And another great find I had forgotten all about was this blouse I bought last tine I was in NY



I might wear the second one to a wedding at the end of this month with a black pencil skirt and fuchsia earrings from zara (the wedding is in the evening... too informal? Too black? I ‘ll put the outfit together next nap time!)


----------



## Marylin

NicholaAA said:


> When it comes to men summer shoes, what shoes will be your first choice? I must choose the summer sandals.
> Men High heel shoes or platform sandals provide you minimal comfort and support to walk on all surfaces. On the other hand, shoes with hidden heel are always safe to walk without stress. Strap or Thong joining the front part of the big toe and the second toe give snug fit to your feet and enable a comfortable walk in them. If some guys want to look taller, except to wear the shorts in summer, you also can choose the *CHAMARIPA* elevator sandals that give you height 2 inches.


Well, welcome! I’m not sure we are the perfect group to help you with that question, since we can’t talk about comfortable men’s sandals by experience..  but if you ask what we think looks good, I personally can only say that I don’t like Birkenstock-like shoes that are worn anywhere outside of the home or the garden shed. Even if the man or woman wearing them is the most beautiful, gorgeous person ever to walk in them. I would have to see a picture of the other style you’re suggesting, if in fact you consider this the right thread to ask. We’ll be all happy to help, if we can.


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Absolutely the ladies there (and Europeans in general) are so effortlessly stylish! They just “get it”.
> OMG thank you I didn’t even think about red shoes and was thinking boring black sandals etc
> Not sure about for the trip (twisted ankles possible) but perhaps for wearing over summer the simple red suede sandals here? Very inspired - thank you!!!
> View attachment 4092118


These and the bag with the yellow dress and you’ll look like a local!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> This stylebook app is addictive!! I did a little bit of it when my daughter was sleeping. I found my Just Cavalli blouse and I fit in it after having the baby, yay! And another great find I had forgotten all about was this blouse I bought last tine I was in NY
> View attachment 4092386
> View attachment 4092387
> 
> I might wear the second one to a wedding at the end of this month with a black pencil skirt and fuchsia earrings from zara (the wedding is in the evening... too informal? Too black? I ‘ll put the outfit together next nap time!)


That’s what I love about stylebook. You keep track of things you might otherwise have forgotten! Again, if I haven’t said it enough, thanks to @bakeacookie and @Mimmy for introducing the app to us!
All black for an evening wedding is perfect, especially if you add some bright colors to it. Can’t wait to see the whole outfit!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yes we definitely will! You know me well, to visit Chanel boutique is a must[emoji13][emoji3][emoji898]


Can’t wait!!


----------



## Marylin

Ok, tomorrow’s outfit - the flip flop lady party...
I’ve decided for the white dress, just because it’s hot and we’re going to be outside in the evening and I don’t want to wear a short dress. Shoes are yet to be decided, the white ones with the sparkle are my favorite pair so far, but I can also see the other pair. No idea which bag goes with it. Looking at all of this now, I’m not sure if I should wear something completely different though...


----------



## Marylin

Another pic.


----------



## Marylin

Btw, talking about old friends... My former best buddy  just called. He lives 600 km away and is going to be in town , so I’m seeing him on Sunday. For all those of you who need a reminder to reach out to long lost friends!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> These and the bag with the yellow dress and you’ll look like a local!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Well, welcome! I’m not sure we are the perfect group to help you with that question, since we can’t talk about comfortable men’s sandals by experience..  but if you ask what we think looks good, I personally can only say that I don’t like Birkenstock-like shoes that are worn anywhere outside of the home or the garden shed. Even if the man or woman wearing them is the most beautiful, gorgeous person ever to walk in them. I would have to see a picture of the other style you’re suggesting, if in fact you consider this the right thread to ask. We’ll be all happy to help, if we can.


I actually thought that this was an ad and ignored  Sorry if that's not the case!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Yes we definitely will! You know me well, to visit Chanel boutique is a must[emoji13][emoji3][emoji898]


Have you seen the new collection of brooches!? So pretty. I've been staying away from the chanel forum so I don't get enabled


Marylin said:


> That’s what I love about stylebook. You keep track of things you might otherwise have forgotten! Again, if I haven’t said it enough, thanks to @bakeacookie and @Mimmy for introducing the app to us!
> All black for an evening wedding is perfect, especially if you add some bright colors to it. Can’t wait to see the whole outfit!


I also love that it calculates the cost per wear! So I've been going through the extra step of entering the price I bought the items for..


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Another pic.
> View attachment 4092396


I really like the white sandals but I'm thinking maybe a different bag? I kinda feel that the bag is taking away from the dress with the patterns. Perhaps the forest green bag?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Ok, tomorrow’s outfit - the flip flop lady party...
> I’ve decided for the white dress, just because it’s hot and we’re going to be outside in the evening and I don’t want to wear a short dress. Shoes are yet to be decided, the white ones with the sparkle are my favorite pair so far, but I can also see the other pair. No idea which bag goes with it. Looking at all of this now, I’m not sure if I should wear something completely different though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092394



Green bag!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Green bag!



One more vote for green bag @Marylin 
The dress is white and shoes as well, so to bring out the beauty of the dress , you do need some color. Forest green is beautiful and what about accessories? 
Are you wearing earrings or necklace?
Ups I see you do wear necklace and bracelet yes .


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Have you seen the new collection of brooches!? So pretty. I've been staying away from the chanel forum so I don't get enabled
> 
> I also love that it calculates the cost per wear! So I've been going through the extra step of entering the price I bought the items for..



Yes @cathe_kim I did saw brooches . Haven’t seen necklaces nor hair accessories. What can I say , i Love them all. [emoji23] I am definitely planning some purchases. At least the whole collection it’s not really impressive, maybe those colorful knit dresses, and I like those hats with tulle scarf over but the rest is ok, actually disappointing to compare to Cosmopolite collection or earlier years collections.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I actually thought that this was an ad and ignored  Sorry if that's not the case!



Ups me too [emoji23]lol [emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Btw, talking about old friends... My former best buddy  just called. He lives 600 km away and is going to be in town , so I’m seeing him on Sunday. For all those of you who need a reminder to reach out to long lost friends!



That’s wonderful @Marylin


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Can’t wait!!



[emoji257][emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> This stylebook app is addictive!! I did a little bit of it when my daughter was sleeping. I found my Just Cavalli blouse and I fit in it after having the baby, yay! And another great find I had forgotten all about was this blouse I bought last tine I was in NY
> View attachment 4092386
> View attachment 4092387
> 
> I might wear the second one to a wedding at the end of this month with a black pencil skirt and fuchsia earrings from zara (the wedding is in the evening... too informal? Too black? I ‘ll put the outfit together next nap time!)



All black is always classy and stylish and definitely formal[emoji106] And if you add some color or some dramatic gold  or silver color accessories. It’s all goes well.


----------



## girleuro

This is my outfit I wore today. Its like evening dress, which I dressed down with bodysuit It’s not great picture
But anyways can you believe it, South Florida, and it’s June and it’s cold. [emoji849][emoji848][emoji854]Well in the morning was hot and I was wondering why i am putting long sleeve top, but my DH this time was right...[emoji849][emoji50] 
It was raining like cats and dogs , and then it got so chilly. Whut [emoji55][emoji50][emoji21][emoji849] 
It’s never cold here after rain, its like in Europe. 
Actually it’s coldest June so far, at least in 20 last years or so [emoji849]]


----------



## girleuro

Don’t know what’s up with my app can’t attach pics trying again


----------



## girleuro

/


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Green bag as well @Marylin! Or a clutch?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Green bag! 

I got a box with a ribbon on it today! My first I think. 
I started a reveal thread in case you wanna go cheer on my first unboxing thread...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm laid up with a flu so I never got out of my pyjamas today! What are you guys wearing?


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm laid up with a flu so I never got out of my pyjamas today! What are you guys wearing?



Oh no [emoji50]Sorry to hear [emoji257]you have flu again. If I am not wrong, it’s like 3 times this year no [emoji855] I wonder, you definitely need to strengthen your immune system [emoji848] how is your diet, are you eating healthy, do you take probiotics, minerals and raw apple cider vinegar , etc...
Get well soon , lots of lemons, raw honey and emergency C , boil lemon with skin and add onion and ginger root in a big pot. And bring to a boil and simmer. Pierce the lemon, so that would juice come out and drink that all day. Take zinc and also if you have fever, drink raspberry preserve tea. Works as aspirin [emoji6]
P.s wearing pj’s as well. [emoji38]Resting. Had long day yesterday-happy hour and late dinner with my DH [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Oh no [emoji50]Sorry to hear [emoji257]you have flu again. If I am not wrong, it’s like 3 times this year no [emoji855] I wonder, you definitely need to strengthen your immune system [emoji848] how is your diet, are you eating healthy, do you take probiotics, minerals and raw apple cider vinegar , etc...
> Get well soon , lots of lemons, raw honey and emergency C , boil lemon with skin and add onion and ginger root in a big pot. And bring to a boil and simmer. Pierce the lemon, so that would juice come out and drink that all day. Take zinc and also if you have fever, drink raspberry preserve tea. Works as aspirin [emoji6]
> P.s wearing pj’s as well. [emoji38]Resting. Had long day yesterday-happy hour and late dinner with my DH [emoji4]



You are right it has been twice regular flu in 2018 and once stomach flu. 
Ugh! Thanks for the tips! Zinc and raw garlic I do take but not everything you mentioned.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Green bag!
> 
> I got a box with a ribbon on it today! My first I think.
> I started a reveal thread in case you wanna go cheer on my first unboxing thread...
> View attachment 4093143



I just saw it, looks great and very versatile!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> I just saw it, looks great and very versatile!



Thank you! I'm really impressed with this woman's little operation in Latvia. She is doing some lovely moto jackets in an amazing selection of leathers as well that are tempting me! I think an eggplant moto jacket would be amazing. Or dark blue...


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm laid up with a flu so I never got out of my pyjamas today! What are you guys wearing?



Oh no!!! I hope you get better soon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cathe_kim

Ok so here’s what I’m wearing today: 

I love stylebook!!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Green bag!
> 
> I got a box with a ribbon on it today! My first I think.
> I started a reveal thread in case you wanna go cheer on my first unboxing thread...
> View attachment 4093143


For some reason, I can't find the thread.  Which forum is it under?


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are right it has been twice regular flu in 2018 and once stomach flu.
> Ugh! Thanks for the tips! Zinc and raw garlic I do take but not everything you mentioned.



You are welcome [emoji257]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> For some reason, I can't find the thread.  Which forum is it under?



Handbags 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...r-Anna-Kruz-from-Riga-sent-me-this!!!.989293/


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Handbags
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-first-unboxing-reveal!-Designer-Anna-Kruz-from-Riga-sent-me-this!!!.989293/


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! And I can't believe your able to fit your ipad pro in there because it looks smaller than that.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! And I can't believe your able to fit your ipad pro in there because it looks smaller than that.



Yeah it's a small purse! Of course not a bunch of other stuff would go with it, if I carry the iPad, just a few essentials.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah it's a small purse! Of course not a bunch of other stuff would go with it, if I carry the iPad, just a few essentials.



And that’s all you’ll need!


----------



## cathe_kim

I popped by Nordstrom during my lunch break to get some jeans altered and happened upon these plexi pumps on sale for $479. It was a total impulse buy but I’ve been meaning to get plexis sometime but never pulled the trigger because for $800, I’d rather buy chanel flats or bb pumps. So for sale price I’ve brought them back to work with me but I’m not sure if I should keep? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Ok, tomorrow’s outfit - the flip flop lady party...
> I’ve decided for the white dress, just because it’s hot and we’re going to be outside in the evening and I don’t want to wear a short dress. Shoes are yet to be decided, the white ones with the sparkle are my favorite pair so far, but I can also see the other pair. No idea which bag goes with it. Looking at all of this now, I’m not sure if I should wear something completely different though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092394



Marylin, the dress is really lovely. As you said, it’s a perfect fit!

I agree with others that the green bag is the one for this outfit.


----------



## Mimmy

susanagonzc said:


> This stylebook app is addictive!! I did a little bit of it when my daughter was sleeping. I found my Just Cavalli blouse and I fit in it after having the baby, yay! And another great find I had forgotten all about was this blouse I bought last tine I was in NY
> View attachment 4092386
> View attachment 4092387
> 
> I might wear the second one to a wedding at the end of this month with a black pencil skirt and fuchsia earrings from zara (the wedding is in the evening... too informal? Too black? I ‘ll put the outfit together next nap time!)





cathe_kim said:


> Ok so here’s what I’m wearing today:
> 
> I love stylebook!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4093370



Great jobs on starting your Stylebook closets @susanagonzc and @cathe_kim!


----------



## Mimmy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm laid up with a flu so I never got out of my pyjamas today! What are you guys wearing?



Hope you feel better soon, HopelessBagGirl!

Casual Friday for me.


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> I popped by Nordstrom during my lunch break to get some jeans altered and happened upon these plexi pumps on sale for $479. It was a total impulse buy but I’ve been meaning to get plexis sometime but never pulled the trigger because for $800, I’d rather buy chanel flats or bb pumps. So for sale price I’ve brought them back to work with me but I’m not sure if I should keep? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093597
> View attachment 4093598



After seeing you rock those CL’s, cathe_kim, I say keep!

You wear heels so well!

I don’t expect the plexi trend to be around forever, but I like to buy on trend things occasionally. 

I have seen some really cute transparent bags, that people are putting their really colorful slg’s and accessories in.

I am tempted. [emoji7]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

cathe_kim said:


> I popped by Nordstrom during my lunch break to get some jeans altered and happened upon these plexi pumps on sale for $479. It was a total impulse buy but I’ve been meaning to get plexis sometime but never pulled the trigger because for $800, I’d rather buy chanel flats or bb pumps. So for sale price I’ve brought them back to work with me but I’m not sure if I should keep? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093597
> View attachment 4093598



I think that plexis are trendy, but these are classic and versatile. I think that in time they will become “unique” and not “outdated”. You know, like with bootcut jeans, some people can look straight out of a britney spears video and others can look like they rock their personality even if that is not on trend right now. Or like with the fendi logo, it can look grannyish, kitch and oldfasioned or timeless and unique. This pumps fall on the latter category in my opinion!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

susanagonzc said:


> I think that plexis are trendy, but these are classic and versatile. I think that in time they will become “unique” and not “outdated”. You know, like with bootcut jeans, some people can look straight out of a britney spears video and others can look like they rock their personality even if that is not on trend right now. Or like with the fendi logo, it can look grannyish, kitch and oldfasioned or timeless and unique. This pumps fall on the latter category in my opinion!



Sorry, these*


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Another pic.
> View attachment 4092396


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Beautiful all outfit and those red shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous





girleuro said:


> Yes @cathe_kim I did saw brooches . Haven’t seen necklaces nor hair accessories. What can I say , i Love them all. [emoji23] I am definitely planning some purchases. At least the whole collection it’s not really impressive, maybe those colorful knit dresses, and I like those hats with tulle scarf over but the rest is ok, actually disappointing to compare to Cosmopolite collection or earlier years collections.


absolutely agree I’m not too tempted either this season but will stop into the store per SA request since I will miss the styling event due to the Europe trip 

I do think the dress is pretty popular with light weight comfortable material and would look quite fetching on your figure... be careful....


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Hope you feel better soon, HopelessBagGirl!
> 
> Casual Friday for me.
> View attachment 4093659



Beautiful outfit @Mimmy very classy and that fuchsia bag[emoji7]very pretty


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> absolutely agree I’m not too tempted either this season but will stop into the store per SA request since I will miss the styling event due to the Europe trip
> 
> I do think the dress is pretty popular with light weight comfortable material and would look quite fetching on your figure... be careful....



Sorry that you are missing the event, but I think European trip is more fun [emoji13], and you can experience different Chanel boutiques[emoji6]. Who knows what you will find there [emoji12] 
Since I am going to be in Europe, later this year too, so I am not rushing with purchases either, unless the right color combination finds me [emoji12] 
Thank you, i believe it’s quite fetching on you too[emoji12], be careful  lol[emoji23]
I don’t like too much the one that was on runway brownish/ orange ...[emoji849] , so we will see if it comes in some other colors[emoji12]


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> After seeing you rock those CL’s, cathe_kim, I say keep!
> 
> You wear heels so well!
> 
> I don’t expect the plexi trend to be around forever, but I like to buy on trend things occasionally.
> 
> I have seen some really cute transparent bags, that people are putting their really colorful slg’s and accessories in.
> 
> I am tempted. [emoji7]



Thanks! I think I’ll keep them! I really like the way they look and can totally picture myself rocking them at work ’


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> I think that plexis are trendy, but these are classic and versatile. I think that in time they will become “unique” and not “outdated”. You know, like with bootcut jeans, some people can look straight out of a britney spears video and others can look like they rock their personality even if that is not on trend right now. Or like with the fendi logo, it can look grannyish, kitch and oldfasioned or timeless and unique. This pumps fall on the latter category in my opinion!



I also agree! And I love the Britney Spears comparison [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> absolutely agree I’m not too tempted either this season but will stop into the store per SA request since I will miss the styling event due to the Europe trip
> 
> I do think the dress is pretty popular with light weight comfortable material and would look quite fetching on your figure... be careful....



I really like the anchor brooch and other vintage looking brooches that they came out with but haven’t really looked at the RTW collection. And I don’t want to just in case I become obsessed with an item.. @girleuro I’m sure you can relate! [emoji38]


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> Hope you feel better soon, HopelessBagGirl!
> 
> Casual Friday for me.
> View attachment 4093659



Such a classic but fun outfit!!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I really like the anchor brooch and other vintage looking brooches that they came out with but haven’t really looked at the RTW collection. And I don’t want to just in case I become obsessed with an item.. @girleuro I’m sure you can relate! [emoji38]



lol [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I popped by Nordstrom during my lunch break to get some jeans altered and happened upon these plexi pumps on sale for $479. It was a total impulse buy but I’ve been meaning to get plexis sometime but never pulled the trigger because for $800, I’d rather buy chanel flats or bb pumps. So for sale price I’ve brought them back to work with me but I’m not sure if I should keep? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093597
> View attachment 4093598



It’s not my cup of tea , well with my big feet no surprise here [emoji3][emoji23][emoji849][emoji854]I am sure that they are going to look great on you.Please post pics [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Ok so here’s what I’m wearing today:
> 
> I love stylebook!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4093370



Lovely outfit with an edge-great  boots [emoji257] and look how you are doing great with your style book.[emoji122][emoji257]
I started, but haven’t done much. I still keep saying to myself, I will get all pics, the ones I can’t find on internet, when I pack for Europe[emoji849], since I am going for long time, I am planning to pack all my wardrobe [emoji3][emoji12], well almost all[emoji3][emoji23][emoji854]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Plexi heels are amazing!!!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Beautiful outfit @Mimmy very classy and that fuchsia bag[emoji7]very pretty


Thank you, girleuro!

I have found that this simple, Le Pliage brings many compliments. You of course are right; it’s the color. 


cathe_kim said:


> Such a classic but fun outfit!!


Thanks, cathe-kim!


----------



## Mimmy

Confession time. Yesterday ended up being a fairly spendy day for me. 

I have been looking for a Vince leather jacket, at a good price for several years. They come up at The Rack (Nordstrom outlet, in the states) every now and then. They have never been in my size or a color that I wanted. Recently I ordered one online, but I got an email saying that it was sold out. 

Again, I found one online at Saks (not the outlet), but again when I actually ordered it, it was sold out. I got a second email saying there was another one, but when I tried to order it; sold out again. 

Yesterday, I got an email again. I was actually able to order it, but I didn’t get my hopes up. Later in the day, I got an email that it shipped! [emoji322][emoji324]


I hope it fits.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Don’t know what’s up with my app can’t attach pics trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092985


Wow! What a statement with the heels, the asymmetrical hem and the top! Amazing!


----------



## Mimmy

I realize that my previous post was probably unnecessarily long, but I thought that some of you would understand the lengths I will go to to try to find something I want. 

My DH compares it to a predator stalking it’s prey! [emoji23]

I also ordered my H scarf. If I like it as much, as I think that I will, I will post it when it arrives. [emoji7]


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm laid up with a flu so I never got out of my pyjamas today! What are you guys wearing?


Poor you! You defintely need a rest. I know how it is with kids, they always bring home some sickness or other from school and daycare and mom ends up sick in bed...  get well soon!


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> I realize that my previous post was probably unnecessarily long, but I thought that some of you would understand the lengths I will go to to try to find something I want.
> 
> My DH compares it to a predator stalking it’s prey! [emoji23]
> 
> I also ordered my H scarf. If I like it as much, as I think that I will, I will post it when it arrives. [emoji7]


What are you talking about! The story needs to be told, otherwise nobody would understand the joy and relief to finally get what you want! I Like how you’re DH puts it, we women can be quite the animals when it comes to hunting...


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Ok so here’s what I’m wearing today:
> 
> I love stylebook!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4093370


Cute! Welcome to stylebook addicts non-anonymous...


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Handbags
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-first-unboxing-reveal!-Designer-Anna-Kruz-from-Riga-sent-me-this!!!.989293/


This is so pretty and looks so well made! Congrats, you did well and it should definitely boost your spirits!


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I popped by Nordstrom during my lunch break to get some jeans altered and happened upon these plexi pumps on sale for $479. It was a total impulse buy but I’ve been meaning to get plexis sometime but never pulled the trigger because for $800, I’d rather buy chanel flats or bb pumps. So for sale price I’ve brought them back to work with me but I’m not sure if I should keep? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093597
> View attachment 4093598


Tbh I’m not sure. Yes, it’s a trend and yes, you wear heels like no other. It still feels like it’s ‘only plastic’... sorry for my honesty, but for that kind of money (even if on sale)  you really need to love them. If you do, I take everything back and hope you enjoy you’re new purchase!


----------



## Marylin

Thanks everybody for advice on my white dress and bag. The pics I take are terrible!! The bag is more turquoise than green...
I ended up with this one, but it was under a table most of the night, so I shouldn’t have bothered. 




Flip flop lady was wearing espadrilles! Not the nice sparkly or pretty ones or even Chanel, but a pair of totally beat up, worn out, dirty shoes that she must have dug out after throwing away the flip flops.. 
Thank god she took them off after a while and walked around barefoot. Well...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks everybody for advice on my white dress and bag. The pics I take are terrible!! The bag is more turquoise than green...
> I ended up with this one, but it was under a table most of the night, so I shouldn’t have bothered.
> 
> View attachment 4094141
> 
> 
> Flip flop lady was wearing espadrilles! Not the nice sparkly or pretty ones or even Chanel, but a pair of totally beat up, worn out, dirty shoes that she must have dug out after throwing away the flip flops..
> Thank god she took them off after a while and walked around barefoot. Well...



Ah this bag goes well. It has bright red in it. Hope you had fun 
And yes flip flop lady didn’t disappointed  did she [emoji3][emoji849][emoji23] Thank God she took them off[emoji120]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Definitely it's OK to tell fashion stalking stories! 

And thanks Marilyn about the Anna Kruz purse. I hope she gets some attention from my posting about her stuff because she deserves it, she was an absolute dear to communicate with.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What are you talking about! The story needs to be told, otherwise nobody would understand the joy and relief to finally get what you want! I Like how you’re DH puts it, we women can be quite the animals when it comes to hunting...



Yes@Mimmy I agree with @Marylin 
It’s very important whole story, we all can relate to it [emoji12][emoji23] Men can’t understand this language that we speak [emoji3][emoji13] 
Beautiful jacket. Finally, and through all that hustle,the reward is even sweeter and definitely feels better and feels well deserved yes [emoji12]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I love fashion stalking stories, they’re like the end of a disney princess tale when she marries the prince and everything is perfect lol
That jacket is gorgeous, we need pics when it arrives! 
Oh, that dlipflopspardille woman... we need to start a charity fund for her... but then a sense of style, appropriateness and NOT GOING BAREFOOT can’t be bought I’m afraid...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Wow! What a statement with the heels, the asymmetrical hem and the top! Amazing!



Thank you @Marylin [emoji257] 
I was so happy to wear my big platforms. I needed something chunky to dress down the dress. [emoji849]and It’s the first time after 2 years back to back of my back injuries, that i was able to put them on and didn’t feel pain or discomfort . God is great[emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I don’t know who asked about the transformed necklace but a stud converted into a pendant (lost the other one...) sorry if it’s not the appropriate thread, let me know if you don’t care that much for jewelry


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Definitely it's OK to tell fashion stalking stories!
> 
> And thanks Marilyn about the Anna Kruz purse. I hope she gets some attention from my posting about her stuff because she deserves it, she was an absolute dear to communicate with.



Beautiful purse and great work [emoji122]And that Personal touch with packaging and hand written note, it’s very sweet 
No surprise it’s next doors to me [emoji12](my country Neighbour) Baltic countries ppl very sweet and hard working [emoji13]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Beautiful purse and great work [emoji122]And that Personal touch with packaging and hand written note, it’s very sweet
> No surprise it’s next doors to me [emoji12](my country Neighbour) Baltic countries ppl very sweet and hard working [emoji13]



Oh were you on holiday in South Florida then? 
Yeah I've never been to Latvia ...but Tallin is a ferry boat ride away so I've gone several times.


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Sorry that you are missing the event, but I think European trip is more fun [emoji13], and you can experience different Chanel boutiques[emoji6]. Who knows what you will find there [emoji12]
> Since I am going to be in Europe, later this year too, so I am not rushing with purchases either, unless the right color combination finds me [emoji12]
> Thank you, i believe it’s quite fetching on you too[emoji12], be careful  lol[emoji23]
> I don’t like too much the one that was on runway brownish/ orange ...[emoji849] , so we will see if it comes in some other colors[emoji12]


Try the blue one and I think there’s a green one. I think there’s turtle neck and crew neck. I do honestly think it will look great on you and be a good stable piece that you can wear often. I’m visiting the store today so we will see. However I am torn between if I should tell my store SA that I will visit the boutique in Europe (so they can call ahead and have private visit and no waiting with other fellow tourists - gets busy there and they would always offer to arrange for me when I travel) or not do that because I am trying to enjoy the country and avoid shopping at chanel  
Still can’t make up my mind


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh were you on holiday in South Florida then?
> Yeah I've never been to Latvia ...but Tallin is a ferry boat ride away so I've gone several times.



No I live in South Florida now,but originally I am from Lithuania , and later this year, I am going to visit my family it next doors to Latvia [emoji3] It’s beautiful. It is similar to Tallin (Estonia) All Baltic countries are quite similar-beautiful [emoji4] Love Europe [emoji173]️


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Try the blue one and I think there’s a green one. I think there’s turtle neck and crew neck. I do honestly think it will look great on you and be a good stable piece that you can wear often. I’m visiting the store today so we will see. However I am torn between if I should tell my store SA that I will visit the boutique in Europe (so they can call ahead and have private visit and no waiting with other fellow tourists - gets busy there and they would always offer to arrange for me when I travel) or not do that because I am trying to enjoy the country and avoid shopping at chanel
> Still can’t make up my mind


How do enjoying the country and shopping at Chanel exclude each other? Surely it’s on vacation when we have the time and fun to go shopping at ease.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> No I live in South Florida now,but originally I am from Lithuania , and later this year, I am going to visit my family it next doors to Latvia [emoji3] It’s beautiful. It is similar to Tallin (Estonia) All Baltic countries are quite similar-beautiful [emoji4] Love Europe [emoji173]️



Oh okay, now I get it!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4094154
> 
> I don’t know who asked about the transformed necklace but a stud converted into a pendant (lost the other one...) sorry if it’s not the appropriate thread, let me know if you don’t care that much for jewelry


What a wonderful idea! This is gruels shopping your wardrobe! 
Don’t you hate when you loose one earring, I lost one of these a year ago and was devastated. 




Still am. I can’t make up my mind what to do with it. I know it’s fashionable now to wear one big and one small earring,  but I’m  not quite there yet, well at least not for work. A friend suggested turning it into a necklace or brooch, but the necklaces and brooches I have are mostly Chanel.


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Try the blue one and I think there’s a green one. I think there’s turtle neck and crew neck. I do honestly think it will look great on you and be a good stable piece that you can wear often. I’m visiting the store today so we will see. However I am torn between if I should tell my store SA that I will visit the boutique in Europe (so they can call ahead and have private visit and no waiting with other fellow tourists - gets busy there and they would always offer to arrange for me when I travel) or not do that because I am trying to enjoy the country and avoid shopping at chanel
> Still can’t make up my mind



Aww thank you[emoji257]Blue one sounds great oh and green one too . [emoji849] [emoji23] 
Well I think you should, no you must to check out European Chanel boutiques [emoji12][emoji6][emoji3][emoji23] For us, Chanel lovers, it’s like to visit historic monuments [emoji13][emoji38][emoji56]
Definitely set up a private visit, that way, it will not take too long there, and you will have more time to enjoy the country [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What a wonderful idea! This is gruels shopping your wardrobe!
> Don’t you hate when you loose one earring, I lost one of these a year ago and was devastated.
> 
> View attachment 4094208
> 
> 
> Still am. I can’t make up my mind what to do with it. I know it’s fashionable now to wear one big and one small earring,  but I’m  not quite there yet, well at least not for work. A friend suggested turning it into a necklace or brooch, but the necklaces and brooches I have are mostly Chanel.



lol [emoji23] @Marylin one earring [emoji3]me too and I don’t think I will ever arrive on this trend[emoji854][emoji38][emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I love fashion stalking stories, they’re like the end of a disney princess tale when she marries the prince and everything is perfect lol
> That jacket is gorgeous, we need pics when it arrives!
> Oh, that dlipflopspardille woman... we need to start a charity fund for her... but then a sense of style, appropriateness and NOT GOING BAREFOOT can’t be bought I’m afraid...



Flipflopspadrille. 
May the fashion gods be with her! Tbh, barefoot was better... her feet were cleaner than her shoes.. I think, didn’t look to closely.
It was  such a gorgeous night, lots of interesting people, beautifully dressed. Women were wearing colorful summer dresses, @Vanana, you would have fit in quite well with your new yellow dress!
The white dress I had on actually went well with the theme, I got lots of compliments and was comfortable all evening. The sparkly sandals added some bling, I couldn’t be happier.
One more slight fashion faux pas to report though.  A friend, judge at quite a high court and the funniest guy, wore a summer suit, nice shirt, and socks with some sort of sandals! First I thought he was wearing house  shoes (a bit like the ones that were posted earlier which we mistook as advertising, maybe it was, whatever.)
Well, the shoes were horrible, I told him so, he said he can’t ride his bike in dress shoes. His driver had off and he didn’t want to drive himself. Well, his knowledge of the judiciary system I guess is better than that of the fashion system.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> How do enjoying the country and shopping at Chanel exclude each other? Surely it’s on vacation when we have the time and fun to go shopping at ease.



lol [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

On to the next challenge.(this starts to feel like the endless holiday party season when I have to come up with a different outfit twice or three times a week, I’m alrady exhausted and only half way through.)
Next event is calling for this dress, I think I’ve made up my mind after last night. I’m getting to enjoy longer dresses they stretch my curves somehow and I don’t need to tug and pull when sitting down holding a glass of champagne.  (Well, or water...)
We’re talking about this one.



I’ll play with accessories later today or to'orrow. I got these Zara earrings, they’re cute, but they’re just cheap fashion jewelry.  They probably don’t go well with the dress, what do you think?




I could just wear my tiny Chanel studs.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> How do enjoying the country and shopping at Chanel exclude each other? Surely it’s on vacation when we have the time and fun to go shopping at ease.


Will be working during day time for 3 of the days and have my husband and 2 kids along so debating the time I have with them together to enjoy the country at leisure or having them sit in chanel bored while I shop (I cannot vouch for self discipline to shop quickly once I’m there)


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you[emoji257]Blue one sounds great oh and green one too . [emoji849] [emoji23]
> Well I think you should, no you must to check out European Chanel boutiques [emoji12][emoji6][emoji3][emoji23] For us, Chanel lovers, it’s like to visit historic monuments [emoji13][emoji38][emoji56]
> Definitely set up a private visit, that way, it will not take too long there, and you will have more time to enjoy the country [emoji12]


Hmmm that does sound more “efficient” hahaha I’m trying to talk myself into being bad. However that requires me to know which day and time I may visit (at least day) so I will have to really plan out my trip maybe.  Perhaps I will let them know the fluid nature of my trip and see what they suggest for me. I hate to make much trouble for them.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> On to the next challenge.(this starts to feel like the endless holiday party season when I have to come up with a different outfit twice or three times a week, I’m alrady exhausted and only half way through.)
> Next event is calling for this dress, I think I’ve made up my mind after last night. I’m getting to enjoy longer dresses they stretch my curves somehow and I don’t need to tug and pull when sitting down holding a glass of champagne.  (Well, or water...)
> We’re talking about this one.
> View attachment 4094227
> 
> 
> I’ll play with accessories later today or to'orrow. I got these Zara earrings, they’re cute, but they’re just cheap fashion jewelry.  They probably don’t go well with the dress, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4094265
> 
> 
> I could just wear my tiny Chanel studs.
> View attachment 4094285



Yes the dress is beautiful 
Hm [emoji38] I am not so much in bright colors, especially with striped dress . It might make it too busy . 
I would say Chanel studs looks elegant 
Are you wearing necklace 
Bright bag yes [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Hmmm that does sound more “efficient” hahaha I’m trying to talk myself into being bad. However that requires me to know which day and time I may visit (at least day) so I will have to really plan out my trip maybe.  Perhaps I will let them know the fluid nature of my trip and see what they suggest for me. I hate to make much trouble for them.



Maybe it could be arranged that you would text or call them a day in advance, that way , you wouldn’t be so stressed and enjoy your trip [emoji848] 
About family, I understand, it’s priceless to spend time with the family , the solution that kids and husband not be bored waiting for you to shop, drop them off at the nearest ice cream shop, I don’t think they will be bored [emoji13][emoji3] 
So they would get their treat and you get yours [emoji12] And after that , whole family can go for dinner and enjoy sightseeing [emoji6]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> On to the next challenge.(this starts to feel like the endless holiday party season when I have to come up with a different outfit twice or three times a week, I’m alrady exhausted and only half way through.)
> Next event is calling for this dress, I think I’ve made up my mind after last night. I’m getting to enjoy longer dresses they stretch my curves somehow and I don’t need to tug and pull when sitting down holding a glass of champagne.  (Well, or water...)
> We’re talking about this one.
> View attachment 4094227
> 
> 
> I’ll play with accessories later today or to'orrow. I got these Zara earrings, they’re cute, but they’re just cheap fashion jewelry.  They probably don’t go well with the dress, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4094265
> 
> 
> I could just wear my tiny Chanel studs.
> View attachment 4094285



I think that you won’t be sble to see the chanel studs with the dress. If the earrings were snother shape I’d like it more, because navy blue with bold, bright colors goes well in my opinion... however,,flowers and stripes... I’d have to see them on. I could see the dress with these type of earrings:


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I think that you won’t be sble to see the chanel studs with the dress. If the earrings were snother shape I’d like it more, because navy blue with bold, bright colors goes well in my opinion... however,,flowers and stripes... I’d have to see them on. I could see the dress with these type of earrings:
> View attachment 4094326
> 
> View attachment 4094327



I agree with @susanagonz if you want to make earrings as statement piece, then color yes , but I would go with long thin hanging  especially with the dress neckline, which is little bit off the shoulders and hair up ., to create elongated look 
Or Chanel studs , necklaces, bright bag 
Hair up espadrilles [emoji848]
I think @Marylin, you might need to visit Chanel boutique or not [emoji13] [emoji6][emoji23][emoji56]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I agree with @susanagonz if you want to make earrings as statement piece, then color yes , but I would go with long thin hanging  especially with the dress neckline, which is little bit off the shoulders and hair up ., to create elongated look
> Or Chanel studs , necklaces, bright bag
> Hair up espadrilles [emoji848]
> I think @Marylin, you might need to visit Chanel boutique or not [emoji13] [emoji6][emoji23][emoji56]


You know I think you’re right ..


----------



## Marylin

That’s the Chanel choices I have 


And this is everything else.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> That’s the Chanel choices I have
> View attachment 4094366
> 
> And this is everything else.
> View attachment 4094368


gorgeous collection! not a chanel fan, but i'd go for the first ones if i had to pick one. my pick would be the third ones on third row!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> That’s the Chanel choices I have
> View attachment 4094366
> 
> And this is everything else.
> View attachment 4094368



Wow so many [emoji4]
The shape I like the long ones Chanel. Not sure how they go with stripes On another thought colors not as bright, I think would go With red bag 
Simple long necklace (in pastels nothing too much) , Hair up [emoji848]
Have you tried
I also like the blue ones hanging 
Second row first ones. But would need some necklace 
Would be nice long hanging gold ones But if you want to put all emphasis on the earrings, then need long more dramatic ones in gold Gold simple long necklace 
That blue clutch ( bright color) espadrilles


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I think that you won’t be sble to see the chanel studs with the dress. If the earrings were snother shape I’d like it more, because navy blue with bold, bright colors goes well in my opinion... however,,flowers and stripes... I’d have to see them on. I could see the dress with these type of earrings:
> View attachment 4094326
> 
> View attachment 4094327


Love these pink ones! Don’t own anything pink though. Thank you for taking the time to find them!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> gorgeous collection! not a chanel fan, but i'd go for the first ones if i had to pick one. my pick would be the third ones on third row!


Those are really pretty. I love them. My sister gave those to me once. I’m just reluctant wearing gold, always thought blue and white need silver.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Flipflopspadrille.
> May the fashion gods be with her! Tbh, barefoot was better... her feet were cleaner than her shoes.. I think, didn’t look to closely.
> It was  such a gorgeous night, lots of interesting people, beautifully dressed. Women were wearing colorful summer dresses, @Vanana, you would have fit in quite well with your new yellow dress!
> The white dress I had on actually went well with the theme, I got lots of compliments and was comfortable all evening. The sparkly sandals added some bling, I couldn’t be happier.
> One more slight fashion faux pas to report though.  A friend, judge at quite a high court and the funniest guy, wore a summer suit, nice shirt, and socks with some sort of sandals! First I thought he was wearing house  shoes (a bit like the ones that were posted earlier which we mistook as advertising, maybe it was, whatever.)
> Well, the shoes were horrible, I told him so, he said he can’t ride his bike in dress shoes. His driver had off and he didn’t want to drive himself. Well, his knowledge of the judiciary system I guess is better than that of the fashion system.



What is up with people and shoes?!!!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> That’s the Chanel choices I have
> View attachment 4094366
> 
> And this is everything else.
> View attachment 4094368



I’m going to have to choose a different pair: the knot earrings. @Marylin this is going to be a hard decision for you! 

Btw, I love your penguin earrings! Haha


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow so many [emoji4]
> The shape I like the long ones Chanel. Not sure how they go with stripes On another thought colors not as bright, I think would go With red bag
> Simple long necklace (in pastels nothing too much) , Hair up [emoji848]
> Have you tried
> I also like the blue ones hanging
> Second row first ones. But would need some necklace
> Would be nice long hanging gold ones But if you want to put all emphasis on the earrings, then need long more dramatic ones in gold Gold simple long necklace
> That blue clutch ( bright color) espadrilles


If it’s was for shape, I’d take the long Chanel too, but the black throws me off. The silver sparkle you suggest would go well with the dress,  but I don’t know about sparkle for such a casual occasion. You know I do have some time this week to check out the Chanel boutique...
I will bring one big bag for all the paper and Knick knack I need for the event and a clutch for my personal belongings.


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I’m going to have to choose a different pair: the knot earrings. @Marylin this is going to be a hard decision for you!
> 
> Btw, I love your penguin earrings! Haha


The knots go with everything. They’re one of my favorites. It *is* going to be hard. Isn’t it always?
The penguins are silly, but kind of funny, I think. 2€ from HM I believe.


----------



## Marylin

These would work great,  but I’m not sure, if I really like them that much.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> The knots go with everything. They’re one of my favorites. It *is* going to be hard. Isn’t it always?
> The penguins are silly, but kind of funny, I think. 2€ from HM I believe.



They’re funny but cute which is why I love them! It was unexpected!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Oh yes, the knot earrings would look awesome!! And the nautical chanel earrings would look cute but I don’t know if you’d wear them much after that...


----------



## Marylin

Now if I found these...that would be nice.


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Maybe it could be arranged that you would text or call them a day in advance, that way , you wouldn’t be so stressed and enjoy your trip [emoji848]
> About family, I understand, it’s priceless to spend time with the family , the solution that kids and husband not be bored waiting for you to shop, drop them off at the nearest ice cream shop, I don’t think they will be bored [emoji13][emoji3]
> So they would get their treat and you get yours [emoji12] And after that , whole family can go for dinner and enjoy sightseeing [emoji6]



Hahaha you are a complete chanel goddess and genius!  

I don’t think I should go anymore though which is for the best I think  
I just bought a chanel ring today, also the reason for today’s visit was to try on the Dior coat that my SA held for me presale  at 50% off. After that I also end up buying a blue slate grey bar jacket at 50% off (can’t resist they are classic pieces).  I can’t believe a bar jacket on sale! I think it’s enoguh shopping for a bit and I shouldn’t go and be tempted more. This is probably not bad since I got my shopping out of my system before the trip and I wouldn’t feel like I’m missing out by not getting something while abroad. 

Last time, I got a boy bag and a jacket right before going to Europe and during the whole trip I didn’t feel the urge/ pressure to shop and leisurely picked up a few dresses etc and it worked out great.  

Will pick up my Dior jackets next Friday - so excited! This would be my first bar jacket. Another forever classic to make friends with the chanel LBJ, and also one that has great tailoring but discreet so it’s easy to wear. I expect it will get lots of use in my lifestyle.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> View attachment 4094530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I found these...that would be nice.



I like these a lot [emoji7] 
Also do you know Ippolita semiprecious stones jewelry (not sure if you have in Europe) 
They made with different stones , various colors and shapes. And comes in gold , which is more expensive, and in silver (price range of Chanel earrings)
I attached a few pictures, just to give you an idea [emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4094154
> 
> I don’t know who asked about the transformed necklace but a stud converted into a pendant (lost the other one...) sorry if it’s not the appropriate thread, let me know if you don’t care that much for jewelry


Love it!!!! Simple elegance. 

One more idea maybe for later because you reminded me of it. I recently picked up a simple pearl necklace that I ended up wearing all the time. It’s choker length and marches absolutely everything. It’s surprisingly simple yet pretty and probably easy to DYI with some beads:


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Hahaha you are a complete chanel goddess and genius!
> 
> I don’t think I should go anymore though which is for the best I think
> I just bought a chanel ring today, also the reason for today’s visit was to try on the Dior coat that my SA held for me presale  at 50% off. After that I also end up buying a blue slate grey bar jacket at 50% off (can’t resist they are classic pieces).  I can’t believe a bar jacket on sale! I think it’s enoguh shopping for a bit and I shouldn’t go and be tempted more. This is probably not bad since I got my shopping out of my system before the trip and I wouldn’t feel like I’m missing out by not getting something while abroad.
> 
> Last time, I got a boy bag and a jacket right before going to Europe and during the whole trip I didn’t feel the urge/ pressure to shop and leisurely picked up a few dresses etc and it worked out great.
> 
> Will pick up my Dior jackets next Friday - so excited! This would be my first bar jacket. Another forever classic to make friends with the chanel LBJ, and also one that has great tailoring but discreet so it’s easy to wear. I expect it will get lots of use in my lifestyle.



Lol[emoji23] yes I am guilty [emoji13] 
It’s wonderful that you did already your shopping[emoji38] and you got a great deal[emoji122]Congrats [emoji257]Can’t wait to see the pics of all the beauties. And now you can enjoy your trip with the family  
And not be tempted to shop . [emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> I really like the anchor brooch and other vintage looking brooches that they came out with but haven’t really looked at the RTW collection. And I don’t want to just in case I become obsessed with an item.. @girleuro I’m sure you can relate! [emoji38]


Oh boy I tried on some of the RTW today and was very tempted by a navy/grey striped coat that has impeccable tailoring and very versatile. It is however $6550 and i just bought a Dior coat and jacket so it had to go on the backlog for now  
There are a few very flattering pieces this season... avoid the store!!!


----------



## Vanana

Mimmy said:


> Confession time. Yesterday ended up being a fairly spendy day for me.
> 
> I have been looking for a Vince leather jacket, at a good price for several years. They come up at The Rack (Nordstrom outlet, in the states) every now and then. They have never been in my size or a color that I wanted. Recently I ordered one online, but I got an email saying that it was sold out.
> 
> Again, I found one online at Saks (not the outlet), but again when I actually ordered it, it was sold out. I got a second email saying there was another one, but when I tried to order it; sold out again.
> 
> Yesterday, I got an email again. I was actually able to order it, but I didn’t get my hopes up. Later in the day, I got an email that it shipped! [emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 4094134
> 
> I hope it fits.


Catching up and saw this jacket. So happy and excited for you this is such a nice style that it matches all and let the gorgeous leather shine through. I hope it fits you well!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Flipflopspadrille.
> May the fashion gods be with her! Tbh, barefoot was better... her feet were cleaner than her shoes.. I think, didn’t look to closely.
> It was  such a gorgeous night, lots of interesting people, beautifully dressed. Women were wearing colorful summer dresses, @Vanana, you would have fit in quite well with your new yellow dress!
> The white dress I had on actually went well with the theme, I got lots of compliments and was comfortable all evening. The sparkly sandals added some bling, I couldn’t be happier.
> One more slight fashion faux pas to report though.  A friend, judge at quite a high court and the funniest guy, wore a summer suit, nice shirt, and socks with some sort of sandals! First I thought he was wearing house  shoes (a bit like the ones that were posted earlier which we mistook as advertising, maybe it was, whatever.)
> Well, the shoes were horrible, I told him so, he said he can’t ride his bike in dress shoes. His driver had off and he didn’t want to drive himself. Well, his knowledge of the judiciary system I guess is better than that of the fashion system.


That sounds like such a wonderful time! I can’t imagine your outfits not being a hit ever 
That judge sounds like such an interesting gent. At least he had a practical reason. I’m working hard to have my husband pay a bit more mind to his summer attire


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> View attachment 4094530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I found these...that would be nice.


This would be perfection!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Lol[emoji23] yes I am guilty [emoji13]
> It’s wonderful that you did already your shopping[emoji38] and you got a great deal[emoji122]Congrats [emoji257]Can’t wait to see the pics of all the beauties. And now you can enjoy your trip with the family
> And not be tempted to shop . [emoji23][emoji38]


Hahaha I see the laughing emoticons after “not be tempted to shop”  
My only chance would be if I entirely avoid the boutique. We shall see


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Hahaha you are a complete chanel goddess and genius!
> 
> I don’t think I should go anymore though which is for the best I think
> I just bought a chanel ring today, also the reason for today’s visit was to try on the Dior coat that my SA held for me presale  at 50% off. After that I also end up buying a blue slate grey bar jacket at 50% off (can’t resist they are classic pieces).  I can’t believe a bar jacket on sale! I think it’s enoguh shopping for a bit and I shouldn’t go and be tempted more. This is probably not bad since I got my shopping out of my system before the trip and I wouldn’t feel like I’m missing out by not getting something while abroad.
> 
> Last time, I got a boy bag and a jacket right before going to Europe and during the whole trip I didn’t feel the urge/ pressure to shop and leisurely picked up a few dresses etc and it worked out great.
> 
> Will pick up my Dior jackets next Friday - so excited! This would be my first bar jacket. Another forever classic to make friends with the chanel LBJ, and also one that has great tailoring but discreet so it’s easy to wear. I expect it will get lots of use in my lifestyle.



I wonder why this trick doesn’t work for me...


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Oh boy I tried on some of the RTW today and was very tempted by a navy/grey striped coat that has impeccable tailoring and very versatile. It is however $6550 and i just bought a Dior coat and jacket so it had to go on the backlog for now
> There are a few very flattering pieces this season... avoid the store!!!



Thanks for the heads up! My boutique SA  actually contacted me to let me know that a chevron statement I put on reserve came in today. I had no idea what she was referring to so it wasn’t that hard to say no


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Hahaha you are a complete chanel goddess and genius!
> 
> I don’t think I should go anymore though which is for the best I think
> I just bought a chanel ring today, also the reason for today’s visit was to try on the Dior coat that my SA held for me presale  at 50% off. After that I also end up buying a blue slate grey bar jacket at 50% off (can’t resist they are classic pieces).  I can’t believe a bar jacket on sale! I think it’s enoguh shopping for a bit and I shouldn’t go and be tempted more. This is probably not bad since I got my shopping out of my system before the trip and I wouldn’t feel like I’m missing out by not getting something while abroad.
> 
> Last time, I got a boy bag and a jacket right before going to Europe and during the whole trip I didn’t feel the urge/ pressure to shop and leisurely picked up a few dresses etc and it worked out great.
> 
> Will pick up my Dior jackets next Friday - so excited! This would be my first bar jacket. Another forever classic to make friends with the chanel LBJ, and also one that has great tailoring but discreet so it’s easy to wear. I expect it will get lots of use in my lifestyle.



Amazing!! Classic pieces on sale?!!! Please post mod shots when you pick them up next week!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> View attachment 4094530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I found these...that would be nice.



So pretty! Good luck on the hunt!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I like these a lot [emoji7]
> Also do you know Ippolita semiprecious stones jewelry (not sure if you have in Europe)
> They made with different stones , various colors and shapes. And comes in gold , which is more expensive, and in silver (price range of Chanel earrings)
> I attached a few pictures, just to give you an idea [emoji6]
> View attachment 4095025
> View attachment 4095026
> View attachment 4095027
> View attachment 4095028


Haven’t heard of them, but they’re very pretty. I like the second pair the best, thanks @girleuro for posting them, I’ll see if we have her in Europe!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Haven’t heard of them, but they’re very pretty. I like the second pair the best, thanks @girleuro for posting them, I’ll see if we have her in Europe!



You are very welcome [emoji4][emoji257]
Fingers crossed [emoji120]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> You are very welcome [emoji4][emoji257]
> Fingers crossed [emoji120]


It’s an Italian company, but the only European stores are in Turkey and, as far as I can tell, in the UK. But you gave me the idea. I’m sure I can find something similar. And I will check out Chanel on Tuesday. Even if they don’t have the ones I’ve seen on the website, they have a pretty good stock in jewelry. Now that I know what I’m looking for, it shouldn’t be too difficult. Thanks again!


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> I wonder why this trick doesn’t work for me...


Hahahaha  the struggle is real....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It’s an Italian company, but the only European stores are in Turkey and, as far as I can tell, in the UK. But you gave me the idea. I’m sure I can find something similar. And I will check out Chanel on Tuesday. Even if they don’t have the ones I’ve seen on the website, they have a pretty good stock in jewelry. Now that I know what I’m looking for, it shouldn’t be too difficult. Thanks again!



Wonderful [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

I found these on the resale market, they’re similar to the black ones I’ve got, but blue, so even if I decided they wouldn’t work for the striped dress they’d still fill a gap in my earring collection, since there’s nothing navy in it.  I’m still going to see if my Chanel boutique happens to have the longer ones.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> I found these on the resale market, they’re similar to the black ones I’ve got, but blue, so even if I decided they wouldn’t work for the striped dress they’d still fill a gap in my earring collection, since there’s nothing navy in it.  I’m still going to see if my Chanel boutique happens to have the longer ones.
> View attachment 4096321



I actually like these better!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I actually like these better!


Hopefully they get here in time!


----------



## Marylin

Double post


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I found these on the resale market, they’re similar to the black ones I’ve got, but blue, so even if I decided they wouldn’t work for the striped dress they’d still fill a gap in my earring collection, since there’s nothing navy in it.  I’m still going to see if my Chanel boutique happens to have the longer ones.
> View attachment 4096321



These are nice, but I like better the long ones. It’s everyone’s preference 
I usually like studs or long hanging. 
I just like that elongated look. It works for my face structure. [emoji4] 
I like long ones especially if I want to put emphasis on the earrings and not the necklace (I would wear something very simple or no necklace) , and also with lower cut necklines


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> I found these on the resale market, they’re similar to the black ones I’ve got, but blue, so even if I decided they wouldn’t work for the striped dress they’d still fill a gap in my earring collection, since there’s nothing navy in it.  I’m still going to see if my Chanel boutique happens to have the longer ones.
> View attachment 4096321



These look great, Marylin! I think they will go well with your dress.


----------



## Marylin

I’m disappointed. My Chanel store had tons of the anchor style earrings, which are the same collection as the blue pearl  ones I showed you, which they didn’t have. 
Also, I don’t think the ones I found used will be shipped in time. So I’m back to square one. At this point I’ll either wear the tiny silver CC earrings or the big plastic Zara ones, just because they’re fun. I’m too exhausted to even think about it. Plus I’ve eaten so much chocolate today that the dress probably won’t fit me anyways...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m disappointed. My Chanel store had tons of the anchor style earrings, which are the same collection as the blue pearl  ones I showed you, which they didn’t have.
> Also, I don’t think the ones I found used will be shipped in time. So I’m back to square one. At this point I’ll either wear the tiny silver CC earrings or the big plastic Zara ones, just because they’re fun. I’m too exhausted to even think about it. Plus I’ve eaten so much chocolate today that the dress probably won’t fit me anyways...



Oh no don’t be so frustrated[emoji120][emoji257]Your Cc ones are beautiful just wear necklaces as well and bright bag[emoji6] 
Ha ha [emoji23] It doesn’t work like that 
Just because you ate a lot of chocolate for one day, you will not gain weight 
The weight does not come in a day or even in a few days The same way it doesn’t go down as easy. It has to reach boderline/ breaking point. You can weigh yourself every day for awhile, and doesn’t see much difference and then one day boom , and you like omg how that happened. Feels like it happened in one day. [emoji13][emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I’m disappointed. My Chanel store had tons of the anchor style earrings, which are the same collection as the blue pearl  ones I showed you, which they didn’t have.
> Also, I don’t think the ones I found used will be shipped in time. So I’m back to square one. At this point I’ll either wear the tiny silver CC earrings or the big plastic Zara ones, just because they’re fun. I’m too exhausted to even think about it. Plus I’ve eaten so much chocolate today that the dress probably won’t fit me anyways...


I guess it's a sign to be shopping in your wardrobe!


----------



## cathe_kim

I've cleaned out my closet yesterday and have consigned 12 items today. They were all items that I haven't worn in a while or items I don't know how to pair. Some even had tags on it . They were items that I were afraid to let go because they were designer pieces. I'm really good with purging out contemporary or fast fashion but with more expensive pieces i tend to hesitate more. Among the items were 2 chanel skirts and a chanel wallet! I thought my last purge was the "final" but I guess that wasn't the case.


----------



## cathe_kim

I have also been trying to wear all of my shoes to see which ones I’ll be keeping. Today I’m wearing a pair of CLs and there was a reason why I’ve never worn them. They kill!!! 

Obviously they will be going to the “sell” pile.. But they’re just so pretty!!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I have also been trying to wear all of my shoes to see which ones I’ll be keeping. Today I’m wearing a pair of CLs and there was a reason why I’ve never worn them. They kill!!!
> 
> Obviously they will be going to the “sell” pile.. But they’re just so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099687
> View attachment 4099688



You look very nice. And shoes . Beautiful but They look like not very comfortable ones. Are you always wear high heels? Do you walk or stand a lot. It should be very tiresome, if you wear them all day . I guess I grew out of that age, [emoji13]now I am looking for more comfortable shoes . They still have to be pretty as well, but just being pretty, doesn’t cut for me anymore [emoji849][emoji23][emoji854]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> You look very nice. And shoes . Beautiful but They look like not very comfortable ones. Are you always wear high heels? Do you walk or stand a lot. It should be very tiresome, if you wear them all day . I guess I grew out of that age, [emoji13]now I am looking for more comfortable shoes . They still have to be pretty as well, but just being pretty, doesn’t cut for me anymore [emoji849][emoji23][emoji854]



I’m in an office envrionment so the only times I stand are when I’m headed to the meeting or to go to the bathroom so I can afford to be in heels most of the day. Obviously I wear flats when I commute and when I go out for lunch. I agree that comfort really matters now. I just bring myself to part with most of my unworn shoes because they’re so beautiful but I know I should since they’re so loud! Slow and steady..


----------



## bakeacookie

@cathe_kim you’ve shared so many amazing heels! Do you have a group pic? 


I can’t wear heels. I’ve hurt my ankle too many times to wear them too long, or to wear ones that aren’t a chunky heel. I have to admire amazing heel collections from afar.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh no don’t be so frustrated[emoji120][emoji257]Your Cc ones are beautiful just wear necklaces as well and bright bag[emoji6]
> Ha ha [emoji23] It doesn’t work like that
> Just because you ate a lot of chocolate for one day, you will not gain weight
> The weight does not come in a day or even in a few days The same way it doesn’t go down as easy. It has to reach boderline/ breaking point. You can weigh yourself every day for awhile, and doesn’t see much difference and then one day boom , and you like omg how that happened. Feels like it happened in one day. [emoji13][emoji23]



You’re right of course. Overdosing on chocolate once doesn’t make me fat, and of course it didn’t change my weight at all. What you say about breaking point is so true. When I try to loose weight, it gets so frustrating, because nothing happens for weeks sometimes, until all of a sudden there’s one big drop and that’s it then. I should know by now...




cathe_kim said:


> I guess it's a sign to be shopping in your wardrobe!



Which is exactly what I’ll do! Thanks for reminding me! That’s why I need this thread....


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I've cleaned out my closet yesterday and have consigned 12 items today. They were all items that I haven't worn in a while or items I don't know how to pair. Some even had tags on it . They were items that I were afraid to let go because they were designer pieces. I'm really good with purging out contemporary or fast fashion but with more expensive pieces i tend to hesitate more. Among the items were 2 chanel skirts and a chanel wallet! I thought my last purge was the "final" but I guess that wasn't the case.



No purge can ever be final, I’m afraid. I’m the same way, whenever I let go of a few things there are those I think I should try out a few more times until they finally make the donate pile. Which is sad at first, but liberating once they’re gone.



cathe_kim said:


> I have also been trying to wear all of my shoes to see which ones I’ll be keeping. Today I’m wearing a pair of CLs and there was a reason why I’ve never worn them. They kill!!!
> 
> Obviously they will be going to the “sell” pile.. But they’re just so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099687
> View attachment 4099688



Pretty,  but good riddance, if they hurt. You’re feet are supposed to last longer than your heels!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> @cathe_kim you’ve shared so many amazing heels! Do you have a group pic?
> 
> 
> I can’t wear heels. I’ve hurt my ankle too many times to wear them too long, or to wear ones that aren’t a chunky heel. I have to admire amazing heel collections from afar.



I don’t have a group photo but here’s my collection at work! I’ll post another photo of my heels at home when I leave the office today. I have flats on for today.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Which is exactly what I’ll do! Thanks for reminding me! That’s why I need this thread....



I didn't want to enable you since you already have so many amazing and fun earrings in your collection!  


Marylin said:


> No purge can ever be final, I’m afraid. I’m the same way, whenever I let go of a few things there are those I think I should try out a few more times until they finally make the donate pile. Which is sad at first, but liberating once they’re gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty,  but good riddance, if they hurt. You’re feet are supposed to last longer than your heels!



It is liberating for sure! I need to realize that if I'm unsure about an item, no matter how many times I try it out, it's ultimately going to make the pile. 

I usually like my heels between a 85mm & 100mm heel height but Louboutins feel so much higher!!! No more CLs for me.


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> I don’t have a group photo but here’s my collection at work! I’ll post another photo of my heels at home when I leave the office today. I have flats on for today.
> View attachment 4100532
> View attachment 4100543



cathe_kim I am so impressed that you keep a shoe collection at work!

I have also done some closet purging recently. I feel really good about it.

@Marylin I agree that the wardrobe/closet purging and refinement is a continual process.

With the help of you, and the ladies on this thread I feel that I am making wiser wardrobe choices!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

on the wise wardrobe choices theme, I came across a Gucci "inspired" (ok, dupe) horsebit loafer. It had the BEST leather, very well made and 50% off! but they were the kind were the heel was showing, so I knew I would not be able to wear them without those socks that are like thighs (don't know the word). Otherwise my feet would get all sweaty and I know I wouldn't end up wearing them... Instead I went for icecream with my daughter (and I got the low fat terrible one!!! today was a great day in terms of self control)


----------



## Mimmy

susanagonzc said:


> on the wise wardrobe choices theme, I came across a Gucci "inspired" (ok, dupe) horsebit loafer. It had the BEST leather, very well made and 50% off! but they were the kind were the heel was showing, so I knew I would not be able to wear them without those socks that are like thighs (don't know the word). Otherwise my feet would get all sweaty and I know I wouldn't end up wearing them... Instead I went for icecream with my daughter (and I got the low fat terrible one!!! today was a great day in terms of self control)



Great self control, susanagonzc!

Next time get the regular ice cream though! [emoji23][emoji509]


----------



## Mimmy

Tadah! [emoji322] My new Hermès scarf arrived yesterday, and it doesn’t disappoint! [emoji7]


Stock photo of Plumets du Roy. It is adapted from two classic Hermès scarves. I put more details on my Stylebook thread. 

Those of you who follow my Stylebook thread, or have seen a lot of my outfits, know that I love interesting details!


Mod shot as promised to cathe_kim. Apologies for the poor bathroom lighting. 


Today’s outfit. Inspired by @cathe_kim I wore my Valentino pumps today to work!

I almost didn’t regret it! [emoji23] Actually they are fairly comfortable.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Mimmy said:


> Tadah! [emoji322] My new Hermès scarf arrived yesterday, and it doesn’t disappoint! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4100791
> 
> Stock photo of Plumets du Roy. It is adapted from two classic Hermès scarves. I put more details on my Stylebook thread.
> 
> Those of you who follow my Stylebook thread, or have seen a lot of my outfits, know that I love interesting details!
> View attachment 4100799
> 
> Mod shot as promised to cathe_kim. Apologies for the poor bathroom lighting.
> View attachment 4100807
> 
> Today’s outfit. Inspired by @cathe_kim I wore my Valentino pumps today to work!
> 
> I almost didn’t regret it! [emoji23] Actually they are fairly comfortable.



Subscribed to your thread!


----------



## Mimmy

susanagonzc said:


> Subscribed to your thread!



Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> cathe_kim I am so impressed that you keep a shoe collection at work!
> 
> I have also done some closet purging recently. I feel really good about it.
> 
> @Marylin I agree that the wardrobe/closet purging and refinement is a continual process.
> 
> With the help of you, and the ladies on this thread I feel that I am making wiser wardrobe choices!



Same here! I like to be put in check. 



susanagonzc said:


> on the wise wardrobe choices theme, I came across a Gucci "inspired" (ok, dupe) horsebit loafer. It had the BEST leather, very well made and 50% off! but they were the kind were the heel was showing, so I knew I would not be able to wear them without those socks that are like thighs (don't know the word). Otherwise my feet would get all sweaty and I know I wouldn't end up wearing them... Instead I went for icecream with my daughter (and I got the low fat terrible one!!! today was a great day in terms of self control)



I agree with @Mimmy. Next time don't go for the low fat ice cream! If you're going to be naughty, just go for it all the way! 


Mimmy said:


> Tadah! [emoji322] My new Hermès scarf arrived yesterday, and it doesn’t disappoint! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4100791
> 
> Stock photo of Plumets du Roy. It is adapted from two classic Hermès scarves. I put more details on my Stylebook thread.
> 
> Those of you who follow my Stylebook thread, or have seen a lot of my outfits, know that I love interesting details!
> View attachment 4100799
> 
> Mod shot as promised to cathe_kim. Apologies for the poor bathroom lighting.
> View attachment 4100807
> 
> Today’s outfit. Inspired by @cathe_kim I wore my Valentino pumps today to work!
> 
> I almost didn’t regret it! [emoji23] Actually they are fairly comfortable.



OMG!!!!!! Scarf twin!!!!! I got the same exact one from Paris!! Don't you just love the color and the contrast?! And I love your mod shot! 

I'm glad to inspire you to bring out your heels!


----------



## Mimmy

It Doesn’t Have to Be Hermès. 

I ducked after I typed this heading; but it’s true. 


I wore this outfit yesterday where I am a Physician Assistant in a Private Pediatric Practice. I would not feel at ease wearing a Hermès scarf while examining ill children. 

I actually had a toddler wipe his runny nose on my shirt sleeve once. His mom was a bit mortified, but it made me laugh. I told her that he must feel fairly comfortable with me! [emoji23]

Although made in Italy, this J. Crew silk scarf was a steal at $8 on sale. I would not want it to become a handkerchief, but if it did, I could still get a chuckle out of it! [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

Mimmy said:


> It Doesn’t Have to Be Hermès.
> 
> I ducked after I typed this heading; but it’s true.
> View attachment 4100886
> 
> I wore this outfit yesterday where I am a Physician Assistant in a Private Pediatric Practice. I would not feel at ease wearing a Hermès scarf while examining ill children.
> 
> I actually had a toddler wipe his runny nose on my shirt sleeve once. His mom was a bit mortified, but it made me laugh. I told her that he must feel fairly comfortable with me! [emoji23]
> 
> Although made in Italy, this J. Crew silk scarf was a steal at $8 on sale. I would not want it to become a handkerchief, but if it did, I could still get a chuckle out of it! [emoji23]



Oops, meant to post this on my Stylebook thread, apologies. I guess it’s appropriate here too. [emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> I don’t have a group photo but here’s my collection at work! I’ll post another photo of my heels at home when I leave the office today. I have flats on for today.
> View attachment 4100532
> View attachment 4100543


Omg are you serious?!?! Is that drawer actually a safe?


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> Same here! I like to be put in check.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with @Mimmy. Next time don't go for the low fat ice cream! If you're going to be naughty, just go for it all the way!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!! Scarf twin!!!!! I got the same exact one from Paris!! Don't you just love the color and the contrast?! And I love your mod shot!
> 
> I'm glad to inspire you to bring out your heels!



Thanks, cathe_kim!

I absolutely love this scarf!! OMG; I can’t believe I bought the same one you bought in Paris!

I agree that this is the most amazing scarf; I also like this colorway the most.


----------



## Vanana

Ok...
The Dior bar jacket and coat pick up!! 
I “sort of” exercised self control  because I really really really want this huge brooch (I heard harps) but I didn’t (oh please please give me the power to resist)... it’s $2700  you gotta see it... I took a video (don’t know how to post video) and it gliiiittters!!  

Instead I wore some of my existing brooches on my denim jacket today - I hope his will help me forget or resist this one 

I am thinking these dior additions may help me avoid too many more chanel adds (I just realized I have a full side of my closet now Chanel RTW - what the...?!??). At least Dior is cheaper.. slightly? 

I like the dior fit and the more discreet easy to wear but tailored style.. much more useful and fits my style well..


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I don’t have a group photo but here’s my collection at work! I’ll post another photo of my heels at home when I leave the office today. I have flats on for today.
> View attachment 4100532
> View attachment 4100543



Wow! So many fun pairs in your drawer!


----------



## bakeacookie

Vanana said:


> Ok...
> The Dior bar jacket and coat pick up!!
> I “sort of” exercised self control  because I really really really want this huge brooch (I heard harps) but I didn’t (oh please please give me the power to resist)... it’s $2700  you gotta see it... I took a video (don’t know how to post video) and it gliiiittters!!
> 
> Instead I wore some of my existing brooches on my denim jacket today - I hope his will help me forget or resist this one
> 
> I am thinking these dior additions may help me avoid too many more chanel adds (I just realized I have a full side of my closet now Chanel RTW - what the...?!??). At least Dior is cheaper.. slightly?
> 
> I like the dior fit and the more discreet easy to wear but tailored style.. much more useful and fits my style well..
> 
> View attachment 4101114
> 
> View attachment 4101115
> View attachment 4101116
> View attachment 4101117
> View attachment 4101120
> View attachment 4101121
> View attachment 4101122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101119
> 
> View attachment 4101113



Everything looks great on you! 

I love the silhouette of Dior more! So floaty and feminine.


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Great self control, susanagonzc!
> 
> Next time get the regular ice cream though! [emoji23][emoji509]



I agree with @Mimmy 
It’s better to enjoy smaller portion of real thing then full of something watered down [emoji23] 
Never understood those fat free products. How can it be . I know cows don’t produce fat free milk [emoji38][emoji23] 
I actually noticed that when I eat real good chocolate. I make my own [emoji13][emoji56] 
I need only a few bites and I am good /satisfied, vs if I ever eat some mass production candy(guilty , it does happen very rare but happens [emoji849][emoji12][emoji56][emoji854][emoji50] ) I swear I could eat a pound and still want more [emoji854][emoji23] 
So I better stick with real thing. I do make my own vegan ice cream too[emoji41] 
They really good. You would not feel difference from cow milk ice cream, but I don’t like them too much either, they are too rich. I mix them with coffee and make the best Frappuccino. Starbucks doesn’t have nothing on mine ones and mine like half calories and all good stuff, so all goes into energy [emoji12][emoji41]
Although I don’t like very rich ice cream. At home, we used to have milk ice cream . They light but delicious [emoji39] 
Oh those great days [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Tadah! [emoji322] My new Hermès scarf arrived yesterday, and it doesn’t disappoint! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4100791
> 
> Stock photo of Plumets du Roy. It is adapted from two classic Hermès scarves. I put more details on my Stylebook thread.
> 
> Those of you who follow my Stylebook thread, or have seen a lot of my outfits, know that I love interesting details!
> View attachment 4100799
> 
> Mod shot as promised to cathe_kim. Apologies for the poor bathroom lighting.
> View attachment 4100807
> 
> Today’s outfit. Inspired by @cathe_kim I wore my Valentino pumps today to work!
> 
> I almost didn’t regret it! [emoji23] Actually they are fairly comfortable.



Omg I love it . Looks so elegant/dreamy [emoji7] Congrats. I have to start learning how to wear/match scarves, for living in Europe. So is any reason why you love H scarves.? What about Chanel did they don’t have nice ones . Please advice [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> It Doesn’t Have to Be Hermès.
> 
> I ducked after I typed this heading; but it’s true.
> View attachment 4100886
> 
> I wore this outfit yesterday where I am a Physician Assistant in a Private Pediatric Practice. I would not feel at ease wearing a Hermès scarf while examining ill children.
> 
> I actually had a toddler wipe his runny nose on my shirt sleeve once. His mom was a bit mortified, but it made me laugh. I told her that he must feel fairly comfortable with me! [emoji23]
> 
> Although made in Italy, this J. Crew silk scarf was a steal at $8 on sale. I would not want it to become a handkerchief, but if it did, I could still get a chuckle out of it! [emoji23]



Love both your outfits. Well put together [emoji257]


----------



## cathe_kim

cathe_kim said:


> I don’t have a group photo but here’s my collection at work! I’ll post another photo of my heels at home when I leave the office today. I have flats on for today.
> View attachment 4100532
> View attachment 4100543



So here’s my heel collection at home. I think I have more shoes than clothes in my wardrobe! I like to make my outfits more interesting by using accessories, usually shoes since I always forget to put jewlery on. I still need to add a basic nude patent pointy toe heel which I plan on doing when we go to Vegas for labor day weekend


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Omg are you serious?!?! Is that drawer actually a safe?



Yes! Lol I’m the only one with the keys (and probably facilities). You never know!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, cathe_kim!
> 
> I absolutely love this scarf!! OMG; I can’t believe I bought the same one you bought in Paris!
> 
> I agree that this is the most amazing scarf; I also like this colorway the most.



Great minds think alike [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Ok...
> The Dior bar jacket and coat pick up!!
> I “sort of” exercised self control  because I really really really want this huge brooch (I heard harps) but I didn’t (oh please please give me the power to resist)... it’s $2700  you gotta see it... I took a video (don’t know how to post video) and it gliiiittters!!
> 
> Instead I wore some of my existing brooches on my denim jacket today - I hope his will help me forget or resist this one
> 
> I am thinking these dior additions may help me avoid too many more chanel adds (I just realized I have a full side of my closet now Chanel RTW - what the...?!??). At least Dior is cheaper.. slightly?
> 
> I like the dior fit and the more discreet easy to wear but tailored style.. much more useful and fits my style well..
> 
> View attachment 4101114
> 
> View attachment 4101115
> View attachment 4101116
> View attachment 4101117
> View attachment 4101120
> View attachment 4101121
> View attachment 4101122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101119
> 
> View attachment 4101113



@Vanana gorgeous jackets [emoji7] 
Especially love the first one , because it’s longer and it’s peplum yes 
I love tailoring of Dior. It is very elegant look. I might going need to look in to Dior as well, as Chanel does not make below the hips nice jackets,not heavy ones [emoji50] All your outfits are beautiful 
And is that the brooch? [emoji23] 
Are you starting something here [emoji23][emoji13] 
I have been looking at the brooch,now for 15 minutes, it’s beautiful [emoji7] Which Collection is from ? 
It is quite a price for costume jewelry brooch [emoji50][emoji854] do you have a closer picture , to see all that blinging [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> So here’s my heel collection at home. I think I have more shoes than clothes in my wardrobe! I like to make my outfits more interesting by using accessories, usually shoes since I always forget to put jewlery on. I still need to add a basic nude patent pointy toe heel which I plan on doing when we go to Vegas for labor day weekend
> 
> View attachment 4101188



That’s very impressive collection of shoes @cathe_kim [emoji7]


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Ok...
> The Dior bar jacket and coat pick up!!
> I “sort of” exercised self control  because I really really really want this huge brooch (I heard harps) but I didn’t (oh please please give me the power to resist)... it’s $2700  you gotta see it... I took a video (don’t know how to post video) and it gliiiittters!!
> 
> Instead I wore some of my existing brooches on my denim jacket today - I hope his will help me forget or resist this one
> 
> I am thinking these dior additions may help me avoid too many more chanel adds (I just realized I have a full side of my closet now Chanel RTW - what the...?!??). At least Dior is cheaper.. slightly?
> 
> I like the dior fit and the more discreet easy to wear but tailored style.. much more useful and fits my style well..
> 
> View attachment 4101114
> 
> View attachment 4101115
> View attachment 4101116
> View attachment 4101117
> View attachment 4101120
> View attachment 4101121
> View attachment 4101122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101119
> 
> View attachment 4101113



I love love LOVE!!! how the Dior jacket fits you! It’s amazing and I can’t believe you got the black on sale!!!! That’s a really good deal! And way to go on resisting the brooch!! I actually saw it in person the other day too and it kinda reminded me of a pretzel [emoji28] 

And great outfits!!!! I love how your clothes look perfect on you. Do you get your clothes tailored??


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Great minds think alike [emoji8][emoji8]



Congrats ladies- @Mimmy & @cathe_kim  the scarf is truly gorgeous [emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I love love LOVE!!! how the Dior jacket fits you! It’s amazing and I can’t believe you got the black on sale!!!! That’s a really good deal! And way to go on resisting the brooch!! I actually saw it in person the other day too and it kinda reminded me of a pretzel [emoji28]
> 
> And great outfits!!!! I love how your clothes look perfect on you. Do you get your clothes tailored??



Ha ha [emoji23] @cathe_kim like pretzel   it can’t be so good that’s very expensive pretzel [emoji12][emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> It Doesn’t Have to Be Hermès.
> 
> I ducked after I typed this heading; but it’s true.
> View attachment 4100886
> 
> I wore this outfit yesterday where I am a Physician Assistant in a Private Pediatric Practice. I would not feel at ease wearing a Hermès scarf while examining ill children.
> 
> I actually had a toddler wipe his runny nose on my shirt sleeve once. His mom was a bit mortified, but it made me laugh. I told her that he must feel fairly comfortable with me! [emoji23]
> 
> Although made in Italy, this J. Crew silk scarf was a steal at $8 on sale. I would not want it to become a handkerchief, but if it did, I could still get a chuckle out of it! [emoji23]



I agree and especially enjoy going to J. Crew to get cozy/comfortable/non tailored scarves. It’s so cheap at the outlet plus the sales they have on top of it. If you’re a student and show your ID it’s an additional 20% or so off. I love a good bargain. And the quality isn’t that bad either!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> That’s very impressive collection of shoes @cathe_kim [emoji7]



Thank you! I’ve purged over half of what I originally had so I feel it’s a more refined collection


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Ha ha [emoji23] @cathe_kim like pretzel   it can’t be so good that’s very expensive pretzel [emoji12][emoji38][emoji23]



A very sparkly blinged out pretzel but so gorg!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> A very sparkly blinged out pretzel but so gorg!



Ah [emoji848]not helping [emoji13]So pretzel is a good thing it’s gorgeous [emoji23][emoji854][emoji38]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Ah [emoji848]not helping [emoji13]So pretzel is a good thing it’s gorgeous [emoji23][emoji854][emoji38]



It’s good to think of it as a pretzel because it’ll make you think twice about buying it! My DH does it to me all the time. There was a silvery metallic Tod’s loafer on sale that I wanted and ever since my husband said it reminded him of anchovy skin, I had to pass. Same with the Celine belt bag. He said it reminded him of catfish whiskers..


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> It’s good to think of it as a pretzel because it’ll make you think twice about buying it! My DH does it to me all the time. There was a silvery metallic Tod’s loafer on sale that I wanted and ever since my husband said it reminded him of anchovy skin, I had to pass. Same with the Celine belt bag. He said it reminded him of catfish whiskers..



Ha ha [emoji23][emoji13]Your DH has really funny imagination [emoji38] it rubs off on you [emoji13][emoji23] pretzel


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> @Vanana gorgeous jackets [emoji7]
> Especially love the first one , because it’s longer and it’s peplum yes
> I love tailoring of Dior. It is very elegant look. I might going need to look in to Dior as well, as Chanel does not make below the hips nice jackets,not heavy ones [emoji50] All your outfits are beautiful
> And is that the brooch? [emoji23]
> Are you starting something here [emoji23][emoji13]
> I have been looking at the brooch,now for 15 minutes, it’s beautiful [emoji7] Which Collection is from ?
> It is quite a price for costume jewelry brooch [emoji50][emoji854] do you have a closer picture , to see all that blinging [emoji13]



Here’s a close up. You really see the beauty of this piece in real life or on the video you can then appreciate how it “moves” and it’s just so darn pretty!!!!

And... not to further enable you or anything but chanel just happens to have made a pretty nice heavier below the hip coat this season (Hamburg) that I do love. Just don’t love the price tag. It’s a really beautiful coat and the navy/grey color is perfect.


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Here’s a close up. You really see the beauty of this piece in real life or on the video you can then appreciate how it “moves” and it’s just so darn pretty!!!!
> 
> And... not to further enable you or anything but chanel just happens to have made a pretty nice heavier below the hip coat this season (Hamburg) that I do love. Just don’t love the price tag. It’s a really beautiful coat and the navy/grey color is perfect.
> View attachment 4101246
> View attachment 4101247
> View attachment 4101248



The jacket it’s gorgeous [emoji23] 
Thank you for posting pictures. It looks like made for you [emoji12]
Definitely you not enabling me[emoji13][emoji23] 
Here in South Florida,I definitely don’t need it, but since I am going to be in Europe for long time I would need it [emoji848] 
Well i might could get it later , just before departure or even in Europe. 
I already don’t know how to pack all my closet, and no heavy jackets there. This one probably would take all luggage [emoji12][emoji23] but it is gorgeous [emoji7]we’ll shape, not sure about the color [emoji848] 
I like jewel colors from fall collection. It’s going to be tempting [emoji13]
The brooch is gorgeous too 
I really like [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Vanana said:


> Ok...
> The Dior bar jacket and coat pick up!!
> I “sort of” exercised self control  because I really really really want this huge brooch (I heard harps) but I didn’t (oh please please give me the power to resist)... it’s $2700  you gotta see it... I took a video (don’t know how to post video) and it gliiiittters!!
> 
> Instead I wore some of my existing brooches on my denim jacket today - I hope his will help me forget or resist this one
> 
> I am thinking these dior additions may help me avoid too many more chanel adds (I just realized I have a full side of my closet now Chanel RTW - what the...?!??). At least Dior is cheaper.. slightly?
> 
> I like the dior fit and the more discreet easy to wear but tailored style.. much more useful and fits my style well..
> 
> View attachment 4101114
> 
> View attachment 4101115
> View attachment 4101116
> View attachment 4101117
> View attachment 4101120
> View attachment 4101121
> View attachment 4101122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101119
> 
> View attachment 4101113



The Dior jacket and coat, and you are beautiful, Vanana! They fit, as if they were tailored specifically for you. 

The Chanel brooch looks beautiful, and is definitely a statement piece. 

I personally find it too big, but I realize that I am probably in the minority here. 

If you heard harps when you tried it on, you should probably buy it! How’s that for enabling? [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Omg I love it . Looks so elegant/dreamy [emoji7] Congrats. I have to start learning how to wear/match scarves, for living in Europe. So is any reason why you love H scarves.? What about Chanel did they don’t have nice ones . Please advice [emoji120][emoji56]


Thanks, girleuro!

I think one factor is just personal preference. I am more drawn to Hermès, as you are drawn to Chanel. I could definitely use a Chanel jacket though! [emoji7]

The designs on most/many H scarves are actually done by individual artists. The designs often have a story behind them and can be very detailed. Imo the designs are just so much more beautiful than other scarves. 

I have not tried on a Chanel scarf irl. Tbh I just have not seen a design that “wowed me” enough. 

The weight of the silk ties very well too. This may be true of Chanel scarves too though. 

I was gifted a Ferragamo scarf by my mil. Although it is beautiful, I don’t find the design that interesting and the weight of the silk is different; I rarely find myself reaching for it.
Since you love Chanel though, look at their scarves. I am sure that you can find one that you love! That is what is most important! [emoji7]


girleuro said:


> Love both your outfits. Well put together [emoji257]


Thanks, girleuro!


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> So here’s my heel collection at home. I think I have more shoes than clothes in my wardrobe! I like to make my outfits more interesting by using accessories, usually shoes since I always forget to put jewlery on. I still need to add a basic nude patent pointy toe heel which I plan on doing when we go to Vegas for labor day weekend
> 
> View attachment 4101188


Beautiful shoe collection, cathe_kim! It is very well curated.

I have too many shoes. I need to curate my collection, as you have. 


cathe_kim said:


> Great minds think alike [emoji8][emoji8]


That’s the answer! [emoji7]


cathe_kim said:


> I agree and especially enjoy going to J. Crew to get cozy/comfortable/non tailored scarves. It’s so cheap at the outlet plus the sales they have on top of it. If you’re a student and show your ID it’s an additional 20% or so off. I love a good bargain. And the quality isn’t that bad either!


Yes, I find good staple items at J. Crew. I never buy anything full price there. Quality is always a question, but overall it has been fairly good.


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> The jacket it’s gorgeous [emoji23]
> Thank you for posting pictures. It looks like made for you [emoji12]
> Definitely you not enabling me[emoji13][emoji23]
> Here in South Florida,I definitely don’t need it, but since I am going to be in Europe for long time I would need it [emoji848]
> Well i might could get it later , just before departure or even in Europe.
> I already don’t know how to pack all my closet, and no heavy jackets there. This one probably would take all luggage [emoji12][emoji23] but it is gorgeous [emoji7]we’ll shape, not sure about the color [emoji848]
> I like jewel colors from fall collection. It’s going to be tempting [emoji13]
> The brooch is gorgeous too
> I really like [emoji7]



I don’t need heavy jackets/coats either girleuro! [emoji41]

I guess that’s why I own 3 black leather jackets/coats! [emoji23] The 3rd is the Vince jacket I posted recently. It arrived and fits perfectly. It’s lambskin, and the leather is so soft and silky. 

It’s too hot to wear now though. [emoji28] When fall/winter comes, I will be ready!


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, girleuro!
> 
> I think one factor is just personal preference. I am more drawn to Hermès, as you are drawn to Chanel. I could definitely use a Chanel jacket though! [emoji7]
> 
> The designs on most/many H scarves are actually done by individual artists. The designs often have a story behind them and can be very detailed. Imo the designs are just so much more beautiful than other scarves.
> 
> I have not tried on a Chanel scarf irl. Tbh I just have not seen a design that “wowed me” enough.
> 
> The weight of the silk ties very well too. This may be true of Chanel scarves too though.
> 
> I was gifted a Ferragamo scarf by my mil. Although it is beautiful, I don’t find the design that interesting and the weight of the silk is different; I rarely find myself reaching for it.
> Since you love Chanel though, look at their scarves. I am sure that you can find one that you love! That is what is most important! [emoji7]
> 
> Thanks, girleuro!



Ah I see [emoji50]no I definitely going to check out H , I like artist things and that has story.Before Chanel, in Europe, I always was purchasing at local art shops accessories there. So I might like it. I have to check it out . 
Just because I don’t care for H bags, [emoji849] (I probably alone in the world, who doesn’t like H handbags [emoji50][emoji854][emoji23] . It just doesn’t go with me . They are looking too bossy, too business [emoji849]at least to me) I should avoid their scarves. [emoji13]
Thank you so much @Mimmy for explaining [emoji120] 
I shall embark on scarves journey [emoji38]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> I don’t need heavy jackets/coats either girleuro! [emoji41]
> 
> I guess that’s why I own 3 black leather jackets/coats! [emoji23] The 3rd is the Vince jacket I posted recently. It arrived and fits perfectly. It’s lambskin, and the leather is so soft and silky.
> 
> It’s too hot to wear now though. [emoji28] When fall/winter comes, I will be ready!



So the jacket arrived [emoji120] finally great , now if the weather goes the way it is this year, pretty soon, you will be able to wear it [emoji13][emoji50] 
I don’t know what’s with the weather this year. No I am not complaining, tired of heat[emoji23] Just very strange. This Tuesday I wore cashmere turtleneck and a little cashmere cardigan and I wasn’t hot in the afternoon [emoji50][emoji854] i was dressing less in December [emoji849]


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> Ah I see [emoji50]no I definitely going to check out H , I like artist things and that has story.Before Chanel, in Europe, I always was purchasing at local art shops accessories there. So I might like it. I have to check it out .
> Just because I don’t care for H bags, [emoji849] (I probably alone in the world, who doesn’t like H handbags [emoji50][emoji854][emoji23] . It just doesn’t go with me . They are looking too bossy, too business [emoji849]at least to me) I should avoid their scarves. [emoji13]
> Thank you so much @Mimmy for explaining [emoji120]
> I shall embark on scarves journey [emoji38]



You’re welcome, girleuro!

I don’t think you’re the only one who is not swooning over H. It just seems to fit my aesthetic. ‍♀️

That’s the beauty of this thread, and life in general I guess; there’s something for everyone! [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Ah I see [emoji50]no I definitely going to check out H , I like artist things and that has story.Before Chanel, in Europe, I always was purchasing at local art shops accessories there. So I might like it. I have to check it out .
> Just because I don’t care for H bags, [emoji849] (I probably alone in the world, who doesn’t like H handbags [emoji50][emoji854][emoji23] . It just doesn’t go with me . They are looking too bossy, too business [emoji849]at least to me) I should avoid their scarves. [emoji13]
> Thank you so much @Mimmy for explaining [emoji120]
> I shall embark on scarves journey [emoji38]


I’m with you on H... you described it well, too bossy too business/too formal to me for some reason. The only 2 that I was sort of interested in previously were the kelly or the Constance. Then I realize how annoyed I would be to get in and out of the Kelly bag so that’s a no. The Constance remind me too much of the Celine box bag and such so although H has amazing leather, style wise just not me, at least not now


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I’m with you on H... you described it well, too bossy too business/too formal to me for some reason. The only 2 that I was sort of interested in previously were the kelly or the Constance. Then I realize how annoyed I would be to get in and out of the Kelly bag so that’s a no. The Constance remind me too much of the Celine box bag and such so although H has amazing leather, style wise just not me, at least not now



You too [emoji38]I thought I was alone 
To me, I need that handbag would be more than just a place to put things in. 
I like that it adds to the outfit something like accessory(hats, hair accessories, etc...) , like jewelry and Chanel does that so well. So many colors and styles and bling bling [emoji12] and puffiness and softness of the leather. I still Love more the old fashioned/classic ones- the flap ones, but little bit warming up to other styles as well. I was kind of not liking boy bags, but I think that it wasn’t as much the bag, as for the name [emoji849]WhIch  genius named it [emoji50][emoji854][emoji23]Ready to experience different styles and if I want something more exotic, I will get their alligator or python bag. 
Love jewel colors of the alligator bags [emoji7]
And yes H has great leather. I believe another European brand , used the same leather. It was not so expensive then, I think once celebrities started wearing, they raced prices. But of course not the H ones. It’s Valextra 
I had some years back, and yes leather was amazing and I always was getting so many compliments, but it was too business for me[emoji849] I was going to give to my sister-in-law, but I can’t believe it, I damaged the shape. I guess in all that preparation for the last hurricane, I put shoes on top and it was not in a box as usual, only in dust bag. 
All I was thinking to save my Chanel, in case of flood, putting things high 
Oh well maybe i need to try to fix it, although not sure if it’s possible


----------



## girleuro

[emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> You’re welcome, girleuro!
> 
> I don’t think you’re the only one who is not swooning over H. It just seems to fit my aesthetic. ‍♀️
> 
> That’s the beauty of this thread, and life in general I guess; there’s something for everyone! [emoji7]



Yes I agree, we all have different tastes and different needs/lifestyles . And taste also changes with years as well. Actually about decade ago I absolutely didn’t like any handbags, that would have name attached or logo ,etc... and didn’t like costume jewelry as well. And even a few years back, I could not imagine that I would consider to purchase any different type of bag but flap [emoji849][emoji50]And now I consider to get even boy bag, which I absolutely hated 
And now I absolutely love costume jewelry and I guess Chanel handbags have that jewelry feel[emoji12]


----------



## marie132

Marylin said:


> Hello Ladies, after I read a lot of stories about women who managed or tried to manage not to shop for a certain period of time, I was wondering if any of you guys have done it as well or would be interested to? I'm not sure if I could, but it would be worth the effort, coming up with a lot of different looks out of my own wardrobe and setting up a budget and sticking to it, which I have never tried before... Wouldn't it be fun to try it out? I would love to see your pics with different outfits made with items you already own. Hear about your ideas and sometimes your struggles to keep it chic and comfortable without adding anything to your closet. Also, I would like to know how you go after clothes, bags, shoes you REALLY want, while living on a budget. - if there already is a thread like this, please let me know. If not, care to join this one?


I try to focus on the general style. For example, when I took my avatar picture, I didn't own any Tiffany pieces, but I still stacked bracelets for the same general effect. Now I own two Tiffany bracelets but when I stack them with my watch, the effect isn't much different than my avatar picture.
Compare with this picture:


----------



## Marylin

Boy it’s been busy while I wasn’t watching. I apologize for not being able to catch up properly so please forgive me for my quick snippets of appreciation..

@cathe_kim I love your shoe collection, would love to have just a few of them in wardrobe, but wouldn’t be able to wear the, out of pure fear. They’re so pretty and versatile!
@Vanana dior is truly made for you. This coming from a Chanel admirer! The cut and fit is impeccable, you look fantastic!
@Mimmy perfect addition to your wardrobe. That’s just the scarf that was missing to bring together all the shades of blue  that happened to sneak into your closet the last couple months.. I love how you wear it, it fits your skin tone and hair color beautifully!


----------



## Marylin

marie132 said:


> I try to focus on the general style. For example, when I took my avatar picture, I didn't own any Tiffany pieces, but I still stacked bracelets for the same general effect. Now I own two Tiffany bracelets but when I stack them with my watch, the effect isn't much different than my avatar picture.
> Compare with this picture:


You’re right, it’s about general style, but it’s also about how well you define it. The avatar picture is cute, but the one you posted is more refined and stylish. Beautiful  watch and bracelets!


----------



## Marylin

Come back from the charity event, exhausted. Been there for 13 hours! I’m just too old for this, but  we raised tons of money, it was a beautiful afternoon and night and I was comfortable,  yet still well dressed I hope, considering many showed up in..... yes. FLIPFLOPS


----------



## marie132

Marylin said:


> You’re right, it’s about general style, but it’s also about how well you define it. The avatar picture is cute, but the one you posted is more refined and stylish. Beautiful  watch and bracelets!


Thanks! But basically my point is, it is not that vastly different that my life changed completely from the 2nd stack. If I'd had no bling and a 2 dollar plastic watch to wear to work, yes, maybe. But here, although the 2nd pic looks better, the general effect is similar enough that if I didn't have my 2 T&co bracelets it wouldn't look much different at work for example.

This is something that I only noticed after purchasing those items of course. Once the novelty is gone, it just feels like your stuff and it is normal. For that reason, when implementing a shopping ban or trying to shop your closet, I think it is important to keep that in mind.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Come back from the charity event, exhausted. Been there for 13 hours! I’m just too old for this, but  we raised tons of money, it was a beautiful afternoon and night and I was comfortable,  yet still well dressed I hope, considering many showed up in..... yes. FLIPFLOPS
> 
> View attachment 4102729



NO!!!!!! When did the dress code for these types of events change? Since when did flip flops become acceptable at an event? [emoji24] 

I hope you had a great time!!!


----------



## Vanana

I finally finished packing!!

So I did not take photos of everything I am simply too rushed!

However did photo a few of the outfits

There are a few dresses and will bring a navy cardigan that has embroidery on it to keep me warm. 

Here are some of the outfits that made the cut. The navy tank and skirt is very versatile and will be paired differently for work and play.
Special mention of the purple tuffle tank top. It was one of my 2 favorite tops when I graduated high school (did not have much clothes at all back then).  I cannot bring myself to throw it out all those years.  Just discovered that miraculously I can fit in it again so it’s coming with (before I “grow out” of it again ) 

The chambray skirt is so paper thin and comfy with adjustable snap buttons through the front I figure it will be easy to wear with a simple tank or other tops I brought along.


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> Come back from the charity event, exhausted. Been there for 13 hours! I’m just too old for this, but  we raised tons of money, it was a beautiful afternoon and night and I was comfortable,  yet still well dressed I hope, considering many showed up in..... yes. FLIPFLOPS
> 
> View attachment 4102729



Well, first off, please get some rest! Hopefully you’re doing that now. 

Secondly, of course you were one of the best dressed there, and appropriately dressed for the event. It looks like your Chanel earrings arrived just in time. 

Beautiful look, Marylin! [emoji170]


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Thanks for posting these, I’m so glad your research’s has paid off! I need to look into those brands!


I know i am a little late to the trousers comment but was it you who mentioned Everlane trousers?

I see there things and they look absolutely gorgeous.

Trouble i can't reconcile is that I'm a 5'3 size 10-12UK who is more a pear/curvy shape. All of their models look at least 5'7 and above and barely a size 8.

I think to myself they are gorgeous classic clothes, staple styles and colours, with ethics I approve of... but they don't look like they are for people my shape? If anyone has tried and not of model portions please do share.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It was me but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Sass

Marylin I love your charity event outfit and your new earrings.

Cathe your work shoe cupboard/safe is fantastic. It makes me so anxious, all I wear is gross scrubs. 



Mummy your new H scarf is to die for [emoji7][emoji56] cant wait to see more stylings.

Vanna enjoy your holiday!


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> I finally finished packing!!
> 
> So I did not take photos of everything I am simply too rushed!
> 
> However did photo a few of the outfits
> 
> There are a few dresses and will bring a navy cardigan that has embroidery on it to keep me warm.
> 
> Here are some of the outfits that made the cut. The navy tank and skirt is very versatile and will be paired differently for work and play.
> Special mention of the purple tuffle tank top. It was one of my 2 favorite tops when I graduated high school (did not have much clothes at all back then).  I cannot bring myself to throw it out all those years.  Just discovered that miraculously I can fit in it again so it’s coming with (before I “grow out” of it again )
> 
> The chambray skirt is so paper thin and comfy with adjustable snap buttons through the front I figure it will be easy to wear with a simple tank or other tops I brought along.
> 
> View attachment 4102295
> View attachment 4102296
> View attachment 4102299
> View attachment 4102300
> View attachment 4102301
> View attachment 4102302
> View attachment 4102304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102849
> View attachment 4102850
> View attachment 4102851



Your outfits all look so great!! Great mix or work and pleasure. Hope you have fun!!!! Can’t believe it’s time for your vacation already!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Come back from the charity event, exhausted. Been there for 13 hours! I’m just too old for this, but  we raised tons of money, it was a beautiful afternoon and night and I was comfortable,  yet still well dressed I hope, considering many showed up in..... yes. FLIPFLOPS
> 
> View attachment 4102729



Wow 13 hours it’s quite long. I hope you didn’t have to stand all the time yes 
How wonderful the earrings came on time[emoji120] Love your outfit with all the accessories. Love the camellia . And I see you had comfortable shoes [emoji120] 
I don’t see handbag. The bright one? Or a clutch 
I can’t believe that ppl don’t care to dress anymore. Although, I am not surprised[emoji849]We are living in prophecy times and it’s so much revealing these days. Maybe ppl are tired to do everything is expected of them. After all who cares how we dress, in a short moment, can everything disappear, and we would have to start from very beginning [emoji50][emoji23][emoji854] 
I hope it’s not going to happen soon [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56] 
That’s would be logical, and I wish I could feel the same way, and come out of that materialistic world, free my mind and enjoy life as it comes[emoji120][emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I finally finished packing!!
> 
> So I did not take photos of everything I am simply too rushed!
> 
> However did photo a few of the outfits
> 
> There are a few dresses and will bring a navy cardigan that has embroidery on it to keep me warm.
> 
> Here are some of the outfits that made the cut. The navy tank and skirt is very versatile and will be paired differently for work and play.
> Special mention of the purple tuffle tank top. It was one of my 2 favorite tops when I graduated high school (did not have much clothes at all back then).  I cannot bring myself to throw it out all those years.  Just discovered that miraculously I can fit in it again so it’s coming with (before I “grow out” of it again )
> 
> The chambray skirt is so paper thin and comfy with adjustable snap buttons through the front I figure it will be easy to wear with a simple tank or other tops I brought along.
> 
> View attachment 4102295
> View attachment 4102296
> View attachment 4102299
> View attachment 4102300
> View attachment 4102301
> View attachment 4102302
> View attachment 4102304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102849
> View attachment 4102850
> View attachment 4102851



Very nice outfits choices @Vanana
You look beautiful [emoji257] 
And they are not going to take much space yes
I just wondering is Chanel jacket made a cut? And oh I hope you are taking that gorgeous yellow dress [emoji7]yes 
Have a great trip and Enjoy your time [emoji120][emoji257][emoji13]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I started a new thread devoted to trying to look stylish without a large fashion budget at our disposal so if anyone else is a little overwhelmed by $2700 brooches, and maybe feels they need a "JV" wardrobe thread because the Varsity players on this thread are way beyond their level, join me on that thread! I will still read here but I'm not at this level so I would love a place just for discussing inexpensive fashion fun!

Just thought I would point to that thread here in case there were lurkers who read here and think they are the only ones without a closet full of Louboutins and 'can't play.' you can play with me over on the other thread in this forum!


----------



## cathe_kim

Sass said:


> Marylin I love your charity event outfit and your new earrings.
> 
> Cathe your work shoe cupboard/safe is fantastic. It makes me so anxious, all I wear is gross scrubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy your new H scarf is to die for [emoji7][emoji56] cant wait to see more stylings.
> 
> Vanna enjoy your holiday!



Thanks!! I wear ked’s when commuting so the office and date nights are the only times when I can wear them out. My coworkers make fun of how drastic the change is. I like to buy quality pieces over quantity so I'm careful about what style/color/heel height I want to get. You can say I spend more time researching and debating than the time I actually get to wear them! 

As for the Everlane question, I don’t have any of their pants but I own a couple of tops and my husband loves the collared tees from there. I do find that the quality depends on what item you get. For example, I love their cashmere line. I own a couple of crew neck sweaters, the turtlenecks and cardigan. The button down shirts on the other hand, seem quite flimsy. The stitching isn’t double stitched so I feel like it’ll come apart if I’m not careful. The pants do seem of good quality though. I might get a pair as I have store credit but I’m waiting for the silk camis to come back in stock to pull the trigger.


----------



## cathe_kim

I feel like I haven’t been really considering the fit and quality of my purchases these days and found myself picking up my old habits. I had to do a lot of returns because after thinking long and hard, it wasn’t “perfect”. I think because it’s so hard to find things that meet all of my needs that I have been settling for less. And the thrill of finding a great bargain!!! 

Well, today I’m at home under the weather and instead of online browsing, I decided I’ll do yet another purge! It really gave me focus on what I’m lacking and another opportunity to re evaluate. 




My donate box:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I guess there really isn’t a “final purge” as Marylin mentioned! 

I did however pick up this Zara jacket last week. I love it so much and it’s so gorgeous  (only $129!). I was so excited to wear it out this week with my brooch from Paris but of course the weather just had to jump from 60 to 85 degrees over the weekend.


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> I finally finished packing!!
> 
> So I did not take photos of everything I am simply too rushed!
> 
> However did photo a few of the outfits
> 
> There are a few dresses and will bring a navy cardigan that has embroidery on it to keep me warm.
> 
> Here are some of the outfits that made the cut. The navy tank and skirt is very versatile and will be paired differently for work and play.
> Special mention of the purple tuffle tank top. It was one of my 2 favorite tops when I graduated high school (did not have much clothes at all back then).  I cannot bring myself to throw it out all those years.  Just discovered that miraculously I can fit in it again so it’s coming with (before I “grow out” of it again )
> 
> The chambray skirt is so paper thin and comfy with adjustable snap buttons through the front I figure it will be easy to wear with a simple tank or other tops I brought along.
> 
> View attachment 4102295
> View attachment 4102296
> View attachment 4102299
> View attachment 4102300
> View attachment 4102301
> View attachment 4102302
> View attachment 4102304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102849
> View attachment 4102850
> View attachment 4102851


The two black skirts (lace and flowers) are my favorites. Love all your Looks, you did great combining everything. You will have more options than you need. In the end you’ll find yourself wearing not every option, but it’s good to have them. Congrats on fitting in your favorite high school top! You’re so slim, I can’t imagine you growing out of anything!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, girleuro!
> 
> I think one factor is just personal preference. I am more drawn to Hermès, as you are drawn to Chanel. I could definitely use a Chanel jacket though! [emoji7]
> 
> The designs on most/many H scarves are actually done by individual artists. The designs often have a story behind them and can be very detailed. Imo the designs are just so much more beautiful than other scarves.
> 
> I have not tried on a Chanel scarf irl. Tbh I just have not seen a design that “wowed me” enough.
> 
> The weight of the silk ties very well too. This may be true of Chanel scarves too though.
> 
> I was gifted a Ferragamo scarf by my mil. Although it is beautiful, I don’t find the design that interesting and the weight of the silk is different; I rarely find myself reaching for it.
> Since you love Chanel though, look at their scarves. I am sure that you can find one that you love! That is what is most important! [emoji7]
> 
> Thanks, girleuro!



In my heart, I am more of a Celine girl, yet I do appreciate the quality and beauty of the Hermes scarves. There are a few that I am eyeing out and hopefully my 2018 scarf will be one of them! Eventually, I will get a Hermes clic clac bracelet, it's a beautiful piece at any age! 



Marylin said:


> Come back from the charity event, exhausted. Been there for 13 hours! I’m just too old for this, but  we raised tons of money, it was a beautiful afternoon and night and I was comfortable,  yet still well dressed I hope, considering many showed up in..... yes. FLIPFLOPS
> 
> View attachment 4102729



Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now!


----------



## Marylin

marie132 said:


> Thanks! But basically my point is, it is not that vastly different that my life changed completely from the 2nd stack. If I'd had no bling and a 2 dollar plastic watch to wear to work, yes, maybe. But here, although the 2nd pic looks better, the general effect is similar enough that if I didn't have my 2 T&co bracelets it wouldn't look much different at work for example.
> 
> This is something that I only noticed after purchasing those items of course. Once the novelty is gone, it just feels like your stuff and it is normal. For that reason, when implementing a shopping ban or trying to shop your closet, I think it is important to keep that in mind.


I’d say you can buy and wear every style in every price range. Zara makes Chanel like jackets, the Burberry pattern shows up in cheap clothes, Tiffany like jewelry can be found in drugstores even. The important thing is not to shop above your price range. Many of us on this thread are trying to get quality over quantity. I manage the first quite well, now my challenge is the quantity issue...


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> NO!!!!!! When did the dress code for these types of events change? Since when did flip flops become acceptable at an event? [emoji24]
> 
> I hope you had a great time!!!



I did, thank you! In spite of everybody’s outfits.  You would not believe the things people had on. I saw things... terrible things...
A guy wearing shorts and a tank top. Not nice! Women wearing shorts and tanks with bra straps showing, not a heel in sight. I know it said casual on the invitation, but people knew quite well about the cause. Next time I’ll write evening attire, hopefully they will at least cover their underwear!



Mimmy said:


> Well, first off, please get some rest! Hopefully you’re doing that now.
> 
> Secondly, of course you were one of the best dressed there, and appropriately dressed for the event. It looks like your Chanel earrings arrived just in time.
> 
> Beautiful look, Marylin! [emoji170]



The earrings came five minutes before I had to leave the house. I took it as a sign. 
Thanks Mimmy! How tragic that flat shoes and a basic cotton dress made me the best dressed person there....


Sass said:


> Marylin I love your charity event outfit and your new earrings.
> !


Thanks Sass! Welcome back! How are you doing, any closet additions, we should know about? 


girleuro said:


> Wow 13 hours it’s quite long. I hope you didn’t have to stand all the time yes
> How wonderful the earrings came on time[emoji120] Love your outfit with all the accessories. Love the camellia . And I see you had comfortable shoes [emoji120]
> I don’t see handbag. The bright one? Or a clutch
> I can’t believe that ppl don’t care to dress anymore. Although, I am not surprised[emoji849]We are living in prophecy times and it’s so much revealing these days. Maybe ppl are tired to do everything is expected of them. After all who cares how we dress, in a short moment, can everything disappear, and we would have to start from very beginning [emoji50][emoji23][emoji854]
> I hope it’s not going to happen soon [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> That’s would be logical, and I wish I could feel the same way, and come out of that materialistic world, free my mind and enjoy life as it comes[emoji120][emoji848]


Well, unfortunately the spirtual Realisation that things are going to change anyways and that we’re called upon to wake up and leave the materialistic world behind, wasn’t what seemed to have made these people dress in their most casual looks that day. I know we have to start over, but at least I want to do it looking nice...
It’s going to take another 5 to 10 years, so until then I’m going to spend my money on Chanel and complain about flip flops away from the beach.  Btw it’s possible to free your mind, become strong and ready and wear pretty things while doing it.


[QUOTE="MinaAnais, post: 32362809, member
Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now![/QUOTE]

Thanks Mina! I’ve slept all Sunday afternoon basically. As I mentioned, I’m getting too old for these things....


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I feel like I haven’t been really considering the fit and quality of my purchases these days and found myself picking up my old habits. I had to do a lot of returns because after thinking long and hard, it wasn’t “perfect”. I think because it’s so hard to find things that meet all of my needs that I have been settling for less. And the thrill of finding a great bargain!!!
> 
> Well, today I’m at home under the weather and instead of online browsing, I decided I’ll do yet another purge! It really gave me focus on what I’m lacking and another opportunity to re evaluate.
> 
> View attachment 4103865
> 
> 
> My donate box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103867
> 
> 
> I guess there really isn’t a “final purge” as Marylin mentioned!
> 
> I did however pick up this Zara jacket last week. I love it so much and it’s so gorgeous  (only $129!). I was so excited to wear it out this week with my brooch from Paris but of course the weather just had to jump from 60 to 85 degrees over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4103869


Beautiful closet and well stacked it seems. I had bought that very same jacket, but returned it, because I didn’t like the quality. Maybe yours is differently. It is very pretty though.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I started a new thread devoted to trying to look stylish without a large fashion budget at our disposal so if anyone else is a little overwhelmed by $2700 brooches, and maybe feels they need a "JV" wardrobe thread because the Varsity players on this thread are way beyond their level, join me on that thread! I will still read here but I'm not at this level so I would love a place just for discussing inexpensive fashion fun!
> 
> Just thought I would point to that thread here in case there were lurkers who read here and think they are the only ones without a closet full of Louboutins and 'can't play.' you can play with me over on the other thread in this forum!



What made you think everybody on this thread has a closet full of Louboutins? 
I certainly don’t... nor do I wish I did.

The idea of this thread originally was of trying to cut back on shopping and spending too much money on clothes and accessories, whatever too much means for every individual who likes to join. We all have different budgets, tastes and challenges, backgrounds, jobs, family situations and are at different points in our lives where some have houses to pay off, college funds to pay into, family members to support or enough money to spare to splurge every now and then on something they love. We do share recent purchases as well, we also debate some of them and might decide not to buy something after having discussed one thing or another. That’s what I love about this thread and the women in it! They’re  honest and smart. And we’re all still girls who want something new to wear every so often! 
I like the idea of a thread showing how well you can dress on a budget and I loved all your outfits on this one so far. It’s amazing what you can do with thrift store finds and all your looks are cute and refined. Don’t think we all only dress In clothes worth thousands of dollars, please. I hope you’ll still join us every once in a while!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> In my heart, I am more of a Celine girl, yet I do appreciate the quality and beauty of the Hermes scarves. There are a few that I am eyeing out and hopefully my 2018 scarf will be one of them! Eventually, I will get a Hermes clic clac bracelet, it's a beautiful piece at any age!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now!



I think a Hermès Clic Clac bracelet and scarf would be a great addition to any wardrobe, MinaAnais!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> What made you think everybody on this thread has a closet full of Louboutins?
> I certainly don’t... nor do I wish I did.
> 
> The idea of this thread originally was of trying to cut back on shopping and spending too much money on clothes and accessories, whatever too much means for every individual who likes to join. We all have different budgets, tastes and challenges, backgrounds, jobs, family situations and are at different points in our lives where some have houses to pay off, college funds to pay into, family members to support or enough money to spare to splurge every now and then on something they love. We do share recent purchases as well, we also debate some of them and might decide not to buy something after having discussed one thing or another. That’s what I love about this thread and the women in it! They’re  honest and smart. And we’re all still girls who want something new to wear every so often!
> I like the idea of a thread showing how well you can dress on a budget and I loved all your outfits on this one so far. It’s amazing what you can do with thrift store finds and all your looks are cute and refined. Don’t think we all only dress In clothes worth thousands of dollars, please. I hope you’ll still join us every once in a while!



Oh I didn't mean to put down this thread, I just think it would be fun to have a true "sticking to a budget" thread, for people who don't shop in premiere boutiques basically ever, and try hard to look good shopping the second hand market and looking for deals on really nice and cute things, and figuring out how to make things work together to look like a million bucks on a Shoestring budget.  This thread is fine, I like it. I  feel poor here but I like you ladies so I don't care, (and anyway I don't mind feeling poor in money because I am blessed in many other ways) & I'll play anyway and enjoy the discussion and am happy to participate. 
I just thought the other thread could be fun too, focusing on stretching a dollar to get the most fab-u-lous looks without spending much and really shopping your closet (like I have a sewing room and I'll do alterations myself on something that's not working to try to get it to be something I'll start actually using, or buy curtains at the thrift store and sew it into a dress). 
No offense intended!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Marylin said:


> What made you think everybody on this thread has a closet full of Louboutins?
> I certainly don’t... nor do I wish I did.
> 
> The idea of this thread originally was of trying to cut back on shopping and spending too much money on clothes and accessories, whatever too much means for every individual who likes to join. We all have different budgets, tastes and challenges, backgrounds, jobs, family situations and are at different points in our lives where some have houses to pay off, college funds to pay into, family members to support or enough money to spare to splurge every now and then on something they love. We do share recent purchases as well, we also debate some of them and might decide not to buy something after having discussed one thing or another. That’s what I love about this thread and the women in it! They’re  honest and smart. And we’re all still girls who want something new to wear every so often!
> I like the idea of a thread showing how well you can dress on a budget and I loved all your outfits on this one so far. It’s amazing what you can do with thrift store finds and all your looks are cute and refined. Don’t think we all only dress In clothes worth thousands of dollars, please. I hope you’ll still join us every once in a while!



Agree! I mix my Hermès items with J. Crew or Zara dresses sometimes. 

I also agree that you don’t have to spend a lot of money to dress well! 

Very recently I posted my outfit with my $8 J. Crew scarf. [emoji3] 

I never thought the focus on this thread was spending a lot of money, as much as focusing on quality and making good choices. 

I will say that at this point in my life, I would usually rather buy one item of great quality, than several items of lesser quality; I have found that these tend to have more longevity in my closet.

I do mean quality too ... great quality doesn’t necessarily have to come with a hefty price tag. [emoji1303]


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I didn't mean to put down this thread, I just think it would be fun to have a true "sticking to a budget" thread, for people who don't shop in premiere boutiques basically ever, and try hard to look good shopping the second hand market and looking for deals on really nice and cute things, and figuring out how to make things work together to look like a million bucks on a Shoestring budget.  This thread is fine, I like it. I  feel poor here but I like you ladies so I don't care, (and anyway I don't mind feeling poor in money because I am blessed in many other ways) & I'll play anyway and enjoy the discussion and am happy to participate.
> I just thought the other thread could be fun too, focusing on stretching a dollar to get the most fab-u-lous looks without spending much and really shopping your closet (like I have a sewing room and I'll do alterations myself on something that's not working to try to get it to be something I'll start actually using, or buy curtains at the thrift store and sew it into a dress).
> No offense intended!!!!


No offense taken. You did make me think though whether I should work harder to shop my closet. Which I should. I’m happy to report though, that I have many outfits that cost less than 500€ and clothes I’ve had for so long, their cpw is less than 1€, even on expensive clothes. 
I’ve found a lot of outfits on my stylebook app, that are 200€ or less. Like these.  The skirt is prada, bought at the outlet store, the top by Zara.


Skirt by Ann Taylor, basic white Tee and supergas on sale. 




Pants by Kenzo for 50€, jacket by Windsor on sale, pumps by Nine West.

And here is the winter version, less than 500 even wearing this Burberry parka and scarf which I bought at  the outlet in London.



So you’re right. It’s possible to wear good quality, look halfway decent and not spend your children’s heritage on it!


----------



## MinaAnais

And to add a variety to the topic, here's my new addition. I am a super scrimper and it takes me ages to decide for a purchase. This is my first puchase since March,  I just bought it at the sales and used some of the vouchers that were about to expire. Total cost of *£1.50* .


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> I think a Hermès Clic Clac bracelet and scarf would be a great addition to any wardrobe, MinaAnais!



Hubby said I may be lucky this Xmas


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> I feel like I haven’t been really considering the fit and quality of my purchases these days and found myself picking up my old habits. I had to do a lot of returns because after thinking long and hard, it wasn’t “perfect”. I think because it’s so hard to find things that meet all of my needs that I have been settling for less. And the thrill of finding a great bargain!!!
> 
> Well, today I’m at home under the weather and instead of online browsing, I decided I’ll do yet another purge! It really gave me focus on what I’m lacking and another opportunity to re evaluate.
> 
> View attachment 4103865
> 
> 
> My donate box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103867
> 
> 
> I guess there really isn’t a “final purge” as Marylin mentioned!
> 
> I did however pick up this Zara jacket last week. I love it so much and it’s so gorgeous  (only $129!). I was so excited to wear it out this week with my brooch from Paris but of course the weather just had to jump from 60 to 85 degrees over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4103869



Wonderful closet organization, cathe_kim!


----------



## Mimmy

MinaAnais said:


> And to add a variety to the topic, here's my new addition. I am a super scrimper and it takes me ages to decide for a purchase. This is my first puchase since March,  I just bought it at the sales and used some of the vouchers that were about to expire. Total cost of *£1.50* .



OMG, MinaAnais! I bow down to you. [emoji1334]‍♀️

A beautiful jumpsuit for £1.50! You get the smart shopper trophy. [emoji471] 

May I ask the brand on this? It looks very familiar to me, but I can’t place it.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> I did, thank you! In spite of everybody’s outfits.  You would not believe the things people had on. I saw things... terrible things...
> A guy wearing shorts and a tank top. Not nice! Women wearing shorts and tanks with bra straps showing, not a heel in sight. I know it said casual on the invitation, but people knew quite well about the cause. Next time I’ll write evening attire, hopefully they will at least cover their underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings came five minutes before I had to leave the house. I took it as a sign.
> Thanks Mimmy! How tragic that flat shoes and a basic cotton dress made me the best dressed person there....
> 
> Thanks Sass! Welcome back! How are you doing, any closet additions, we should know about?
> 
> Well, unfortunately the spirtual Realisation that things are going to change anyways and that we’re called upon to wake up and leave the materialistic world behind, wasn’t what seemed to have made these people dress in their most casual looks that day. I know we have to start over, but at least I want to do it looking nice...
> It’s going to take another 5 to 10 years, so until then I’m going to spend my money on Chanel and complain about flip flops away from the beach.  Btw it’s possible to free your mind, become strong and ready and wear pretty things while doing it.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="MinaAnais, post: 32362809, member
> Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now!



Thanks Mina! I’ve slept all Sunday afternoon basically. As I mentioned, I’m getting too old for these things....[/QUOTE]
Are you serious? Underwear showing??????? I know that for some guys, having pants hanging below the bum is a trend but...  It's kinda sad you have to spell out what casual means for a charity event..


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Beautiful closet and well stacked it seems. I had bought that very same jacket, but returned it, because I didn’t like the quality. Maybe yours is differently. It is very pretty though.





Mimmy said:


> Wonderful closet organization, cathe_kim!



Thank you!! I share the closet space with my husband (perks of living in an apartment! ) so we have to make most of it. It allows me to be more mindful of what I put in it. Also, we're currently using all of our hangers and I refuse to buy more which helps 

@Marylin I haven't found any quality issues with the jacket I picked up but maybe when I start wearing it, it'll be a different. I hope not


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> And to add a variety to the topic, here's my new addition. I am a super scrimper and it takes me ages to decide for a purchase. This is my first puchase since March,  I just bought it at the sales and used some of the vouchers that were about to expire. Total cost of *£1.50* .


Wow! You are the queen of shopping! My hero and superwoman of the sale universe! And it’s pretty!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Mimmy said:


> OMG, MinaAnais! I bow down to you. [emoji1334]‍♀️
> 
> A beautiful jumpsuit for £1.50! You get the smart shopper trophy. [emoji471]
> 
> May I ask the brand on this? It looks very familiar to me, but I can’t place it.



Thanks! I have been very lucky this time!  The jumpsuit is from Issa,


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> What made you think everybody on this thread has a closet full of Louboutins?
> I certainly don’t... nor do I wish I did.
> 
> The idea of this thread originally was of trying to cut back on shopping and spending too much money on clothes and accessories, whatever too much means for every individual who likes to join. We all have different budgets, tastes and challenges, backgrounds, jobs, family situations and are at different points in our lives where some have houses to pay off, college funds to pay into, family members to support or enough money to spare to splurge every now and then on something they love. We do share recent purchases as well, we also debate some of them and might decide not to buy something after having discussed one thing or another. That’s what I love about this thread and the women in it! They’re  honest and smart. And we’re all still girls who want something new to wear every so often!
> I like the idea of a thread showing how well you can dress on a budget and I loved all your outfits on this one so far. It’s amazing what you can do with thrift store finds and all your looks are cute and refined. Don’t think we all only dress In clothes worth thousands of dollars, please. I hope you’ll still join us every once in a while!



I feel kinda guilty as my shoe closet has a lot of louboutins. I never realized until I took a group photo of it. In my defense, I bought the majority of my collection on sale or before the recent price increases and bought in New Jersey (no sales tax on clothes and shoes). Thank goodness I no longer live there. The amount of shopping I did with GSP, NYC, Riverside, Shorthill and the outlet malls all within a 30 minute drive...  

I do really enjoy this thread as it's a great sounding board of recent purchases and you can count on the ladies here to give honest feedback.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> No offense taken. You did make me think though whether I should work harder to shop my closet. Which I should. I’m happy to report though, that I have many outfits that cost less than 500€ and clothes I’ve had for so long, their cpw is less than 1€, even on expensive clothes.
> I’ve found a lot of outfits on my stylebook app, that are 200€ or less. Like these.  The skirt is prada, bought at the outlet store, the top by Zara.
> View attachment 4103995
> 
> Skirt by Ann Taylor, basic white Tee and supergas on sale.
> View attachment 4103996
> 
> View attachment 4103997
> 
> Pants by Kenzo for 50€, jacket by Windsor on sale, pumps by Nine West.
> 
> And here is the winter version, less than 500 even wearing this Burberry parka and scarf which I bought at  the outlet in London.
> View attachment 4103998
> 
> 
> So you’re right. It’s possible to wear good quality, look halfway decent and not spend your children’s heritage on it!



Just wanted to mention, I LOVE Ann Taylor for work clothes!!!!! And the LOFT skinny ankle pants are my favorite pants ever! More so than any other expensive brand pants I have.


----------



## cathe_kim

MinaAnais said:


> And to add a variety to the topic, here's my new addition. I am a super scrimper and it takes me ages to decide for a purchase. This is my first puchase since March,  I just bought it at the sales and used some of the vouchers that were about to expire. Total cost of *£1.50* .


WOW!!!! £1.50 since March?!!!! Can you please be my mentor!?


----------



## cathe_kim

cathe_kim said:


> I popped by Nordstrom during my lunch break to get some jeans altered and happened upon these plexi pumps on sale for $479. It was a total impulse buy but I’ve been meaning to get plexis sometime but never pulled the trigger because for $800, I’d rather buy chanel flats or bb pumps. So for sale price I’ve brought them back to work with me but I’m not sure if I should keep? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093597
> View attachment 4093598


In case folks were wondering, I've decided to return the shoes . After wearing my other PVC flats, I've realized that it gives me very sweaty feet


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I feel like I haven’t been really considering the fit and quality of my purchases these days and found myself picking up my old habits. I had to do a lot of returns because after thinking long and hard, it wasn’t “perfect”. I think because it’s so hard to find things that meet all of my needs that I have been settling for less. And the thrill of finding a great bargain!!!
> 
> Well, today I’m at home under the weather and instead of online browsing, I decided I’ll do yet another purge! It really gave me focus on what I’m lacking and another opportunity to re evaluate.
> 
> View attachment 4103865
> 
> 
> My donate box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103867
> 
> 
> I guess there really isn’t a “final purge” as Marylin mentioned!
> 
> I did however pick up this Zara jacket last week. I love it so much and it’s so gorgeous  (only $129!). I was so excited to wear it out this week with my brooch from Paris but of course the weather just had to jump from 60 to 85 degrees over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4103869



I love your closet layout! 

That Zara jacket is cute.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I feel like I haven’t been really considering the fit and quality of my purchases these days and found myself picking up my old habits. I had to do a lot of returns because after thinking long and hard, it wasn’t “perfect”. I think because it’s so hard to find things that meet all of my needs that I have been settling for less. And the thrill of finding a great bargain!!!
> 
> Well, today I’m at home under the weather and instead of online browsing, I decided I’ll do yet another purge! It really gave me focus on what I’m lacking and another opportunity to re evaluate.
> 
> View attachment 4103865
> 
> 
> My donate box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103867
> 
> 
> I guess there really isn’t a “final purge” as Marylin mentioned!
> 
> I did however pick up this Zara jacket last week. I love it so much and it’s so gorgeous  (only $129!). I was so excited to wear it out this week with my brooch from Paris but of course the weather just had to jump from 60 to 85 degrees over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4103869



Beautiful jacket @cathe_kim [emoji7]
And wow your closet is amazing. Your organization skills are great! If for any reason you would need to leave your carrier, you could have your own business organization of closets [emoji12]No all jokes to the side, it looks amazing [emoji257][emoji122]
Ah don’t be so hard on yourself,  and it’s great that you are noticing that you fall off of the right path[emoji122][emoji120] 
And it’s huge step in the progress 
you returned some items, while you could and did not lose money [emoji122] 
Now probably in older days , you would just hold on to it, and then after few years, would have to sell it, and that’s a loss. So you taking Baby steps, in a right direction [emoji6]
Congrats and please post pics of your new jacket [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> And to add a variety to the topic, here's my new addition. I am a super scrimper and it takes me ages to decide for a purchase. This is my first puchase since March,  I just bought it at the sales and used some of the vouchers that were about to expire. Total cost of *£1.50* .



Wow Congrats @MinaAnais it’s beautiful [emoji7] and what a steal [emoji122][emoji257]


----------



## bakeacookie

@Vanana I love all your outfits! So fun! 

@Marylin, I like the earrings. Those are the new ones right? Lol on casual clothes. It sounds like most people were dressed for a beach or pool party.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I did, thank you! In spite of everybody’s outfits.  You would not believe the things people had on. I saw things... terrible things...
> A guy wearing shorts and a tank top. Not nice! Women wearing shorts and tanks with bra straps showing, not a heel in sight. I know it said casual on the invitation, but people knew quite well about the cause. Next time I’ll write evening attire, hopefully they will at least cover their underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings came five minutes before I had to leave the house. I took it as a sign.
> Thanks Mimmy! How tragic that flat shoes and a basic cotton dress made me the best dressed person there....
> 
> Thanks Sass! Welcome back! How are you doing, any closet additions, we should know about?
> 
> Well, unfortunately the spirtual Realisation that things are going to change anyways and that we’re called upon to wake up and leave the materialistic world behind, wasn’t what seemed to have made these people dress in their most casual looks that day. I know we have to start over, but at least I want to do it looking nice...
> It’s going to take another 5 to 10 years, so until then I’m going to spend my money on Chanel and complain about flip flops away from the beach.  Btw it’s possible to free your mind, become strong and ready and wear pretty things while doing it.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="MinaAnais, post: 32362809, member
> Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now!



Thanks Mina! I’ve slept all Sunday afternoon basically. As I mentioned, I’m getting too old for these things....[/QUOTE]

Ha ha ha [emoji23][emoji38] I know.We still have time [emoji13][emoji120][emoji23][emoji56]


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> In case folks were wondering, I've decided to return the shoes . After wearing my other PVC flats, I've realized that it gives me very sweaty feet



Sweaty feet is no fun, good thing you didn’t make the same mistake twice!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> What made you think everybody on this thread has a closet full of Louboutins?
> I certainly don’t... nor do I wish I did.
> 
> The idea of this thread originally was of trying to cut back on shopping and spending too much money on clothes and accessories, whatever too much means for every individual who likes to join. We all have different budgets, tastes and challenges, backgrounds, jobs, family situations and are at different points in our lives where some have houses to pay off, college funds to pay into, family members to support or enough money to spare to splurge every now and then on something they love. We do share recent purchases as well, we also debate some of them and might decide not to buy something after having discussed one thing or another. That’s what I love about this thread and the women in it! They’re  honest and smart. And we’re all still girls who want something new to wear every so often!
> I like the idea of a thread showing how well you can dress on a budget and I loved all your outfits on this one so far. It’s amazing what you can do with thrift store finds and all your looks are cute and refined. Don’t think we all only dress In clothes worth thousands of dollars, please. I hope you’ll still join us every once in a while!



Very well said @Marylin[emoji257] and @Mimmy
You got this thread absolutely wrong way @HopelessBagGirl 
This thread is about shopping your own closet and/or keeping to your own budget . We are all here at different stages of our lives . For starters, I believe, that half of us, on this thread, are much older than you. What I got, from this amazing group of women, is to understand my own closet. It doesn’t matter what brands, are in once closet, the matter is, are you wearing your outfits, or just buying and hanging in the closet. And are you keeping to your own budget. Because the bad habits, can be in very expensive (brands closet , and in very inexpensive closet) 
We are all here also have different climates, life styles, spiritual values, life tribulations. 
I believe, at your age, I was dressing , from super cheap stores. Like Marshals, I did not have any Chanel then, and even didn’t wanted. Although I could, my DH was in WallStreet. But I was confident, happy , doing my own healthy raw vegan desserts business and didn’t needed expensive dress or purse to complete me . 
I never shopped online. 
I had very hard 8-9 last years. We went through something-tribulations... 
let’s say, I had to grow up overnight, . At the same time, my life became very little active/going out and extremely stressful.....
So I started looking on internet, and to cope with all the things in my life, I turned to shopping. 
But I bought so many wrong things. They beautiful, but if I don’t wear , so what’s the point. 
And this thread, these amazing ladies thought me, how better organized my closet, to learn to shop in my own closet. And since then , it’s probably around 3 years now, time is flying [emoji23] 
I haven’t purchased anything that I would not wear and have to sell it or donate [emoji50][emoji4][emoji126] 
Also I learned to create many outfits in my head, at least three, before I even purchase something. 
Also here I got honest opinion on my potential purchases. And I have to mention one more thing. 
That all these ladies, not just stylish, and very honest, but also very compassionate and opposite of shallow 
Sometimes, here , we have Life conversations. We care how each of us feeling, we exchange advices on nutritional values. It’s like sisterhood [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
And if it’s in your heart , to enjoy more expensive brands, and you don’t feel comfortable around that, then, by hanging around women who do, you will achieve. Some women are completely capable and could purchase certain expensive things, but they don’t want. It’s nobody judging here . We all inspire each other to dress more stylish. And also the expensive outfits can be replicated with different versions of less expensive brand . 
It’s all about to feel comfortable in your own life , in your own closet, in your own budget. 
P.S we have a few amazing ladies, such as  @bakeacookie , who doing a challenge for themselves, not to shop for whole year. Only I believe 5 items , 
It’s fascinating. We are all proud of them and truly inspired [emoji120][emoji122][emoji106][emoji39][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> No offense taken. You did make me think though whether I should work harder to shop my closet. Which I should. I’m happy to report though, that I have many outfits that cost less than 500€ and clothes I’ve had for so long, their cpw is less than 1€, even on expensive clothes.
> I’ve found a lot of outfits on my stylebook app, that are 200€ or less. Like these.  The skirt is prada, bought at the outlet store, the top by Zara.
> View attachment 4103995
> 
> Skirt by Ann Taylor, basic white Tee and supergas on sale.
> View attachment 4103996
> 
> View attachment 4103997
> 
> Pants by Kenzo for 50€, jacket by Windsor on sale, pumps by Nine West.
> 
> And here is the winter version, less than 500 even wearing this Burberry parka and scarf which I bought at  the outlet in London.
> View attachment 4103998
> 
> 
> So you’re right. It’s possible to wear good quality, look halfway decent and not spend your children’s heritage on it!



@Marylin love all your outfits [emoji7] Well put together and accessorized. It’s beautiful like always. [emoji122]
Yes it is especially when someone is very young . They have time to experience more finer things in the future, of course if that’s in their heart or lifestyle 
I am attaching my pictures. I don’t have these dresses anymore. 
But this what I was wearing before my life took in tribulations  and I was very happy and confident. 
The first dress is actually my wedding dress. We got married in Las Vegas.
But no it was not elope [emoji12]it was my my choice of the dress .It was planned all trip, chapel . 
I could purchase Chanel. But as I said I was at a different stage of my life I didn’t care. I was comfortable completely with my self [emoji50][emoji849] Can you believe it [emoji12] 
My evening dress was white bohemian from bcbg and I got on sale for 150usd I don’t have a pic on my phone. So can not post it . 
Can you guess how much was my wedding dress , the first pic blue one 
I also attached a few more pics of my outfits at that time


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I feel kinda guilty as my shoe closet has a lot of louboutins. I never realized until I took a group photo of it. In my defense, I bought the majority of my collection on sale or before the recent price increases and bought in New Jersey (no sales tax on clothes and shoes). Thank goodness I no longer live there. The amount of shopping I did with GSP, NYC, Riverside, Shorthill and the outlet malls all within a 30 minute drive...
> 
> I do really enjoy this thread as it's a great sounding board of recent purchases and you can count on the ladies here to give honest feedback.



No one is judging you here @cathe_kim [emoji257][emoji56] 
If you like shoes and you wear them and it fits in your budget, so mission accomplished [emoji122][emoji106][emoji126][emoji41]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks Mina! I’ve slept all Sunday afternoon basically. As I mentioned, I’m getting too old for these things....


Are you serious? Underwear showing??????? I know that for some guys, having pants hanging below the bum is a trend but...  It's kinda sad you have to spell out what casual means for a charity event..[/QUOTE]

That’s just not right[emoji50][emoji848][emoji854] it’s no excuse to look so sloppy in public


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I did, thank you! In spite of everybody’s outfits.  You would not believe the things people had on. I saw things... terrible things...
> A guy wearing shorts and a tank top. Not nice! Women wearing shorts and tanks with bra straps showing, not a heel in sight. I know it said casual on the invitation, but people knew quite well about the cause. Next time I’ll write evening attire, hopefully they will at least cover their underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings came five minutes before I had to leave the house. I took it as a sign.
> Thanks Mimmy! How tragic that flat shoes and a basic cotton dress made me the best dressed person there....
> 
> Thanks Sass! Welcome back! How are you doing, any closet additions, we should know about?
> 
> Well, unfortunately the spirtual Realisation that things are going to change anyways and that we’re called upon to wake up and leave the materialistic world behind, wasn’t what seemed to have made these people dress in their most casual looks that day. I know we have to start over, but at least I want to do it looking nice...
> It’s going to take another 5 to 10 years, so until then I’m going to spend my money on Chanel and complain about flip flops away from the beach.  Btw it’s possible to free your mind, become strong and ready and wear pretty things while doing it.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="MinaAnais, post: 32362809, member
> Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now!



Thanks Mina! I’ve slept all Sunday afternoon basically. As I mentioned, I’m getting too old for these things....[/QUOTE]

And to add to that @Marylin [emoji6] 
I hope it’s more than 5-10 [emoji23][emoji854] 
And yes if it’s only that left why not to enjoy, after all all that money is not going to be worth a thing, no stores, no nothing, start from beginning. The only thing you can do it’s to get a few acres in country side, and dig deep basement and stuck as many food cans as you can , like for about 14 years , to survive, but who knows if even we going need that .... plagues, etc... [emoji848][emoji849][emoji854][emoji23][emoji20] so let’s just spend on Chanel [emoji12][emoji126][emoji13][emoji126]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Very well said @Marylin[emoji257] and @Mimmy
> You got this thread absolutely wrong way @HopelessBagGirl
> This thread is about shopping your own closet and/or keeping to your own budget . We are all here at different stages of our lives . For starters, I believe, that half of us, on this thread, are much older than you. What I got, from this amazing group of women, is to understand my own closet. It doesn’t matter what brands, are in once closet, the matter is, are you wearing your outfits, or just buying and hanging in the closet. And are you keeping to your own budget. Because the bad habits, can be in very expensive (brands closet , and in very inexpensive closet)
> We are all here also have different climates, life styles, spiritual values, life tribulations.
> I believe, at your age, I was dressing , from super cheap stores. Like Marshals, I did not have any Chanel then, and even didn’t wanted. Although I could, my DH was in WallStreet. But I was confident, happy , doing my own healthy raw vegan desserts business and didn’t needed expensive dress or purse to complete me .
> I never shopped online.
> I had very hard 8-9 last years. We went through something-tribulations...
> let’s say, I had to grow up overnight, . At the same time, my life became very little active/going out and extremely stressful.....
> So I started looking on internet, and to cope with all the things in my life, I turned to shopping.
> But I bought so many wrong things. They beautiful, but if I don’t wear , so what’s the point.
> And this thread, these amazing ladies thought me, how better organized my closet, to learn to shop in my own closet. And since then , it’s probably around 3 years now, time is flying [emoji23]
> I haven’t purchased anything that I would not wear and have to sell it or donate [emoji50][emoji4][emoji126]
> Also I learned to create many outfits in my head, at least three, before I even purchase something.
> Also here I got honest opinion on my potential purchases. And I have to mention one more thing.
> That all these ladies, not just stylish, and very honest, but also very compassionate and opposite of shallow
> Sometimes, here , we have Life conversations. We care how each of us feeling, we exchange advices on nutritional values. It’s like sisterhood [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> And if it’s in your heart , to enjoy more expensive brands, and you don’t feel comfortable around that, then, by hanging around women who do, you will achieve. Some women are completely capable and could purchase certain expensive things, but they don’t want. It’s nobody judging here . We all inspire each other to dress more stylish. And also the expensive outfits can be replicated with different versions of less expensive brand .
> It’s all about to feel comfortable in your own life , in your own closet, in your own budget.
> P.S we have a few amazing ladies, such as  @bakeacookie , who doing a challenge for themselves, not to shop for whole year. Only I believe 5 items ,
> It’s fascinating. We are all proud of them and truly inspired [emoji120][emoji122][emoji106][emoji39][emoji257]



Oh no I definitely understand that you're all very thoughtful and caring and wonderful. I didn't mean that this thread was no use to me. I just also wanted one for budget fashion.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@HopelessBagGirl I sort if understand what you’re saying. I don’t know anyone who owns a designer bag. I work at a very working class city and dressing is the least of everybody’s problems. In my town, you occasionally see some lvs and that’s it. 
I can’t afford to buy outside high street right now, and I don’t think I’ll ever be able to justify a chanel jacket for example (I do want a Fendi bag new from store in my lifetime though). Right now we are living off my husband’s salary because we agreed that I would rase our daughter during her first year. That decision means I only work 4 hours a week and make 200€ a month, most of which goes to gas and phone bill, the rest is pocket money.
I’m telling you this because NOT ONCE have I felt out of place in this thread, I feel that my opinions and posts matter as much as the others and I have a sense of style and fashion. This thread helps me think about my purchases, and instead of buying three 30€ colourful pants I wait and buy one good quality 70€ pair of black pants I have in mind. That is a huge investment for me and when I share it here, people take the time to appreciate and evaluate the purchase with me.
However I will check out your thread!!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

cathe_kim said:


> I feel kinda guilty as my shoe closet has a lot of louboutins. I never realized until I took a group photo of it. In my defense, I bought the majority of my collection on sale or before the recent price increases and bought in New Jersey (no sales tax on clothes and shoes). Thank goodness I no longer live there. The amount of shopping I did with GSP, NYC, Riverside, Shorthill and the outlet malls all within a 30 minute drive...
> 
> I do really enjoy this thread as it's a great sounding board of recent purchases and you can count on the ladies here to give honest feedback.


cathe_kim Please don’t feel guilty or feel that you have to apologize for having Louboutins and other nice shoes.

I once told my DH that I felt somewhat guilty about some of the nice things that I had. He told me that I worked hard getting an education, and work hard at my job. He told me there was no reason to feel guilty. [emoji7]

I plan to visit Oregon in August, where there is also no sales tax on clothing, shoes or bags. Sadly, there is no Hermès store there. [emoji6]

If I have time, I will look at some of the higher priced items on my wish list. As you mention, saving on sales tax makes a significant difference. 


girleuro said:


> No one is judging you here @cathe_kim [emoji257][emoji56]
> If you like shoes and you wear them and it fits in your budget, so mission accomplished [emoji122][emoji106][emoji126][emoji41]


Well said, girleuro!


----------



## Mimmy

susanagonzc said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I sort if understand what you’re saying. I don’t know anyone who owns a designer bag. I work at a very working class city and dressing is the least of everybody’s problems. In my town, you occasionally see some lvs and that’s it.
> I can’t afford to buy outside high street right now, and I don’t think I’ll ever be able to justify a chanel jacket for example (I do want a Fendi bag new from store in my lifetime though). Right now we are living off my husband’s salary because we agreed that I would rase our daughter during her first year. That decision means I only work 4 hours a week and make 200€ a month, most of which goes to gas and phone bill, the rest is pocket money.
> I’m telling you this because NOT ONCE have I felt out of place in this thread, I feel that my opinions and posts matter as much as the others and I have a sense of style and fashion. This thread helps me think about my purchases, and instead of buying three 30€ colourful pants I wait and buy one good quality 70€ pair of black pants I have in mind. That is a huge investment for me and when I share it here, people take the time to appreciate and evaluate the purchase with me.
> However I will check out your thread!!!!!



This is a very well written post, susanagonzc. We have seen from your posts that you have a great sense of style, and a very cute baby too!

It makes perfect sense that you are focusing on your daughter and family right now.

I also agree with you that this thread helps me to focus on being more mindful of what I am buying. I am trying and succeeding (I think) with creating a wardrobe that is less full of random pieces and more cohesive. 

I like seeing a closet less full, but full of clothing that I actually wear!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I sort if understand what you’re saying. I don’t know anyone who owns a designer bag. I work at a very working class city and dressing is the least of everybody’s problems. In my town, you occasionally see some lvs and that’s it.
> I can’t afford to buy outside high street right now, and I don’t think I’ll ever be able to justify a chanel jacket for example (I do want a Fendi bag new from store in my lifetime though). Right now we are living off my husband’s salary because we agreed that I would rase our daughter during her first year. That decision means I only work 4 hours a week and make 200€ a month, most of which goes to gas and phone bill, the rest is pocket money.
> I’m telling you this because NOT ONCE have I felt out of place in this thread, I feel that my opinions and posts matter as much as the others and I have a sense of style and fashion. This thread helps me think about my purchases, and instead of buying three 30€ colourful pants I wait and buy one good quality 70€ pair of black pants I have in mind. That is a huge investment for me and when I share it here, people take the time to appreciate and evaluate the purchase with me.
> However I will check out your thread!!!!!



Exactly that’s the point @susanagonz and I agree with @Mimmy . You have great style and very cute baby [emoji64]. And I applaud you that you are making raising the little one, your priority [emoji120] And as I mentioned before, we are all at a different paths in our lives. And this thread thought us all a lot. The most important thing we all probably learned is to shop wisely, that we could enjoy our closets , and not have random things (expensive or not) and look at the closet and tell ourselves hmm I don’t have nothing to wear[emoji13]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I agree and have noticed all the time than not everyone in the thread is buying haute couture. I never thought it was exclusively for discussing high end fashion. 
Just like you susana I'm a student mom with toddlers and teens and we are living off my husband's salary plus my €200/month student stipend and focusing on investing into our large home, doing renovations as needed and my mom covers our travel to see her. We are house poor.

I have been participating in this thread happily for....A year? I never meant to imply that I was not enjoying it or not going to stay, just that a separate space to focus on finding great looks for truly small sums would be fun. I stuck my foot in my mouth and I'm sorry.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My collection of leather cuff bracelets on a paper towel roll!


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> cathe_kim Please don’t feel guilty or feel that you have to apologize for having Louboutins and other nice shoes.
> 
> I once told my DH that I felt somewhat guilty about some of the nice things that I had. He told me that I worked hard getting an education, and work hard at my job. He told me there was no reason to feel guilty. [emoji7]
> 
> I plan to visit Oregon in August, where there is also no sales tax on clothing, shoes or bags. Sadly, there is no Hermès store there. [emoji6]
> 
> If I have time, I will look at some of the higher priced items on my wish list. As you mention, saving on sales tax makes a significant difference.
> 
> Well said, girleuro!



I know.i feel the same way sometimes @Marylin 
How sweet of your husband to say that to you . I would not try to tell mine, I already hear the answer [emoji854][emoji23]
We are lucky and we should be grateful. [emoji120] and we are , aren’t we 
you do great things for your family. You taking care so well of your mommy and do charity work . 
I do what I can ..
I have also so many plans , to do many projects all over the world ., with my blessing coming in, I am going to enjoy my rewards, but as well as to take my assignment to help the world. It’s just so much unfairness in the world, and so many rich ppl, we should never see hungry children and suffering handicapped ppl... [emoji20][emoji35] God is not pleased . 
How nice you are coming to US 
I hope, this time, to relax not to run the house, trying to make your nephew to eat healthy. [emoji38]
And I agree shopping without taxes is a huge plus. [emoji12] more shopping what are your higher ticket items [emoji13]do tell [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4104753
> 
> My collection of leather cuff bracelets on a paper towel roll!



Wow that’s amazing. Looks so neat. and very colorful. And a nice collection What a great idea [emoji122]


----------



## alwaysboots

I've been really great at avoiding fast fashion for the past year as most fast fashion I've bought in the past I wouldn't wear and it began to add up as a giant waste as when I stress, I shop. I recently bought a $10 H&M long-sleeved streetwear top and it was instantly destroyed in the wash. So I budget by not wasting money on smaller purchases, waiting for the sales if an item I know could pop up, or really, really considering whether I want something if I have to pay full price (e.g. certain brands and items). I'm in my early twenties and I'm about to start a post graduate at one of the world's top universities and to budget (earn money while gaining experience in my field to earn more money) I'm going to turn it from two years full time to four years part time. And I wouldn't be able to stomach starting as a graduate again as I've only gotten use to my high stress job over the past year. I live at home and will continue to until I graduate, so this saves a massive amount of money, of which I probably only spend a portion of on designer items because I really do budget and consider whether I want something.
I'm budgeting to save up and to continue to grow what will hopefully be a lasting collection. Whether its lasting because it is classic or because it is filled with items I love.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wearing a linen dress today bought at a second hand store with a vintage cotton YSL scarf tied as a duster. I found it on Etsy.


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Beautiful jacket @cathe_kim [emoji7]
> And wow your closet is amazing. Your organization skills are great! If for any reason you would need to leave your carrier, you could have your own business organization of closets [emoji12]No all jokes to the side, it looks amazing [emoji257][emoji122]
> Ah don’t be so hard on yourself,  and it’s great that you are noticing that you fall off of the right path[emoji122][emoji120]
> And it’s huge step in the progress
> you returned some items, while you could and did not lose money [emoji122]
> Now probably in older days , you would just hold on to it, and then after few years, would have to sell it, and that’s a loss. So you taking Baby steps, in a right direction [emoji6]
> Congrats and please post pics of your new jacket [emoji257]


You are spot on about before I would hold onto the items I wasn't 100% satisfied with and end up selling a brand new piece on ebay for far less. I'll post a picture of my jacket once the weather gets cooler!


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I sort if understand what you’re saying. I don’t know anyone who owns a designer bag. I work at a very working class city and dressing is the least of everybody’s problems. In my town, you occasionally see some lvs and that’s it.
> I can’t afford to buy outside high street right now, and I don’t think I’ll ever be able to justify a chanel jacket for example (I do want a Fendi bag new from store in my lifetime though). Right now we are living off my husband’s salary because we agreed that I would rase our daughter during her first year. That decision means I only work 4 hours a week and make 200€ a month, most of which goes to gas and phone bill, the rest is pocket money.
> I’m telling you this because NOT ONCE have I felt out of place in this thread, I feel that my opinions and posts matter as much as the others and I have a sense of style and fashion. This thread helps me think about my purchases, and instead of buying three 30€ colourful pants I wait and buy one good quality 70€ pair of black pants I have in mind. That is a huge investment for me and when I share it here, people take the time to appreciate and evaluate the purchase with me.
> However I will check out your thread!!!!!


I'm so glad this thread helps you think twice about your purchases and you go for quality over quantity. It might be more of an investment but it does last longer and we're all here to help each other.  I do get tempted sometimes when I go to the Rack or outlets to go crazy but I just think about what all you ladies here will say!


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> cathe_kim Please don’t feel guilty or feel that you have to apologize for having Louboutins and other nice shoes.
> 
> I once told my DH that I felt somewhat guilty about some of the nice things that I had. He told me that I worked hard getting an education, and work hard at my job. He told me there was no reason to feel guilty. [emoji7]
> 
> I plan to visit Oregon in August, where there is also no sales tax on clothing, shoes or bags. Sadly, there is no Hermès store there. [emoji6]
> 
> If I have time, I will look at some of the higher priced items on my wish list. As you mention, saving on sales tax makes a significant difference.
> 
> Well said, girleuro!


Thanks! Your DH is a very wise man! We did work hard for what we have and we're just at different stages of our lives. I'm sure once we start a family, it'll be a different story. I'm prepared to sell off all my shoes to support my family . If I'm fortunate enough to have children, I'm sure they'll be my number one priority like @susanagonzc.

And you're going to Oregon in August?! So am I!! We'll probably go over the weekend for a day trip since we live in Seattle and it's a 3 hour drive. I heard if you go during the week, the food trucks are open and apparently Portland is famous for their food trucks.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree and have noticed all the time than not everyone in the thread is buying haute couture. I never thought it was exclusively for discussing high end fashion.
> Just like you susana I'm a student mom with toddlers and teens and we are living off my husband's salary plus my €200/month student stipend and focusing on investing into our large home, doing renovations as needed and my mom covers our travel to see her. We are house poor.
> 
> I have been participating in this thread happily for....A year? I never meant to imply that I was not enjoying it or not going to stay, just that a separate space to focus on finding great looks for truly small sums would be fun. I stuck my foot in my mouth and I'm sorry.


I hope you stay! I think we were all trying to emphasize that this thread isn't mainly about discussing designer brands or making other people feel bad and that we look forward to have you participate in this thread as well! It's for all women or men who want to scale back on shopping and make smart purchases regardless of the price range. We love your etsy vintage finds and I personally love the scarves that you find! I'd trade some for any one of my H scarves in a heartbeat!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really didn't make myself clear because I never thought any of you lovely people wanted anyone to feel bad. Of course not! ((((Hugs))))
I'm staying!


----------



## bakeacookie

So I’m terrible at my 5 item thing because I bought a 6th. ([emoji85] it kind of seems like a 1 item per month now. )

I bought a Shinola Watch. I like them, they’re so clean and simplistic. 




Looks like that. I have another one with a blue face without the moon phase part. 

I’d like one more watch, not sure what price range I would like to be in. I pretty much have the Omega pieces I want, the other lines Mom has covered so I could borrow those if I wished. LV’s watches are kind of bulky, and they seem to have discontinued the LV Fifty Five line I like, so good thing I have mine. 

I think I also have covered Shinola with the two I have. I also have a very inexpensive ceramic Fossil watch, which brings me to my 6 watches. 

I’ll have to wait till after the ban to buy that 7th watch though. Lol. If I even buy a 7th [emoji85]


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I can hardly keep up! 
First of all, @HopelessBagGirl   Don’t apologize, there’s absolutely no need to be sorry for anything! You’re completely right and I admire you for taking care of four children when you’re apparently still very young. What an achievement and what a task. Far greater than anything I could ever do, I sometimes feel overwhelmed having two kids and a mother to take care of. Please keep posting your outfits, I especially enjoy how colorful they are!
@susanagonzc your post is great, your contributions are smart and considerate, thank you for this. 
@girleuro you might have mixed up Mimmy’s plans for the summer with my promise to visit you next year. Unfortunately I’m not coming to the US this year, but I’ll totally enjoy what @Mimmy brings back from her trip to Oregon. 
You have such a beautiful big heart! I’m looking forward to all the good work you’re planning to do, but please take care of yourself first. You have to be strong to be strong for others. The most important lesson I’ve learnt.
@cathe_kim I love  shoes and yours are all classic, beautiful pieces you should post and wear proudly!
@bakeacookie what a pretty watch! So classic and versatile. What is it that makes you love watches so much? I have one. Have been wearing it every single day for 23 years now...


----------



## Marylin

alwaysboots said:


> I've been really great at avoiding fast fashion for the past year as most fast fashion I've bought in the past I wouldn't wear and it began to add up as a giant waste as when I stress, I shop. I recently bought a $10 H&M long-sleeved streetwear top and it was instantly destroyed in the wash. So I budget by not wasting money on smaller purchases, waiting for the sales if an item I know could pop up, or really, really considering whether I want something if I have to pay full price (e.g. certain brands and items). I'm in my early twenties and I'm about to start a post graduate at one of the world's top universities and to budget (earn money while gaining experience in my field to earn more money) I'm going to turn it from two years full time to four years part time. And I wouldn't be able to stomach starting as a graduate again as I've only gotten use to my high stress job over the past year. I live at home and will continue to until I graduate, so this saves a massive amount of money, of which I probably only spend a portion of on designer items because I really do budget and consider whether I want something.
> I'm budgeting to save up and to continue to grow what will hopefully be a lasting collection. Whether its lasting because it is classic or because it is filled with items I love.


Welcome alwaysboots! Your approach is very wise and thorough. Congrats on being admitted to one of the best universities, what an achievement! Since you’re still so young you should still be able to enjoy inexpensive and more fashionable clothes. Basics are good, classic pieces are important, but even classics change. A black turtleneck you buy  now is totally different from the black turtlenecks I bought 20years ago. Plus, you should and will develop your own style  and if it’s mostly classic designer clothes it might be pretty,  but not unique. I wish I had your sense and consideration when I was your age!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm 38 , not very young at all!!


----------



## bakeacookie

@Marylin, my Dad got me into watches since I was a kid. Now DBF keeps my interest in watches since he likes collecting watches too. I like how there’s a useful beauty in something most people consider obsolete.


----------



## Vanana

Totally pigging out at my favorite restaurant and @girleuro this is how I try to avoid chanel 

I totally look foreword to wearing this with my chanel leather jacket


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have been participating in this thread happily for....A year? I never meant to imply that I was not enjoying it or not going to stay, just that a separate space to focus on finding great looks for truly small sums would be fun. I stuck my foot in my mouth and I'm sorry.


Don't apologize! A thread about high-street less expensive clothing sounds great! One of my favourite pieces of clothing is a blue cardigan from h&m I bought when I was fourteen, It's 10 years old and looking amazing!
I love your outfits, please keep posting them!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> So I’m terrible at my 5 item thing because I bought a 6th. ([emoji85] it kind of seems like a 1 item per month now. )
> 
> I bought a Shinola Watch. I like them, they’re so clean and simplistic.
> 
> View attachment 4105045
> 
> 
> Looks like that. I have another one with a blue face without the moon phase part.
> 
> I’d like one more watch, not sure what price range I would like to be in. I pretty much have the Omega pieces I want, the other lines Mom has covered so I could borrow those if I wished. LV’s watches are kind of bulky, and they seem to have discontinued the LV Fifty Five line I like, so good thing I have mine.
> 
> I think I also have covered Shinola with the two I have. I also have a very inexpensive ceramic Fossil watch, which brings me to my 6 watches.
> 
> I’ll have to wait till after the ban to buy that 7th watch though. Lol. If I even buy a 7th [emoji85]



Pretty watch! 7 watches is a good number! Would love to see the remaining 6!  I currently only have 1 and I am now torn between repairing it or selling it and buy a new one. It's difficult to find a replacement after using the same watch for a decade.


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I started a new thread devoted to trying to look stylish without a large fashion budget at our disposal so if anyone else is a little overwhelmed by $2700 brooches, and maybe feels they need a "JV" wardrobe thread because the Varsity players on this thread are way beyond their level, join me on that thread! I will still read here but I'm not at this level so I would love a place just for discussing inexpensive fashion fun!
> 
> Just thought I would point to that thread here in case there were lurkers who read here and think they are the only ones without a closet full of Louboutins and 'can't play.' you can play with me over on the other thread in this forum!


Hi there sorry that the 2700 brooch I posted made you feel like this thread is meant for large fashion budget 

I did not start this thread and at best hijacked it unintentionally (so it’s not the threads fault! I felt an obligation to post the gorgeous $2700 pretzel that I am not crazy enough to buy!!) I for one can not afford that brooch (not crazy enough - many can all probably afford it but it’s a matter of what you value in life... trivial things like food and water  ).

I do not have a large fashion budget, I just simply make poor life choices   I’ll laugh about it and enjoy it while I can now, but maybe you will see me in “how to turn your zip lock bag into a new Valentino DIY thread” while you shop hermes later  it’s all relative and I, like many here, am as serious about my Zara, ASOS, Everlane, as I am with my chanels


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm 38 , not very young at all!!


Only 38, is young, when you look at it from the other side of 40.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> @Marylin, my Dad got me into watches since I was a kid. Now DBF keeps my interest in watches since he likes collecting watches too. I like how there’s a useful beauty in something most people consider obsolete.


Watches are beautiful things, I can totally relate to people who are obsessed about the technology and the art behind and inside them. My husband can spend hours with magazines about watches, and has beeen debating which one to get for years. I think the hunt is most of the fun for him.


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Totally pigging out at my favorite restaurant and @girleuro this is how I try to avoid chanel
> 
> I totally look foreword to wearing this with my chanel leather jacket
> 
> View attachment 4105182


Yes! Leather jacket with this!


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Hi there sorry that the 2700 brooch I posted made you feel like this thread is meant for large fashion budget
> 
> I did not start this thread and at best hijacked it unintentionally (so it’s not the threads fault! I felt an obligation to post the gorgeous $2700 pretzel that I am not crazy enough to buy!!) I for one can not afford that brooch (not crazy enough - many can all probably afford it but it’s a matter of what you value in life... trivial things like food and water  ).
> 
> I do not have a large fashion budget, I just simply make poor life choices   I’ll laugh about it and enjoy it while I can now, but maybe you will see me in “how to turn your zip lock bag into a new Valentino DIY thread” while you shop hermes later  it’s all relative and I, like many here, am as serious about my Zara, ASOS, Everlane, as I am with my chanels


Lol! I happen to know somebody who works for zip lock. I could ask her to print the Valentino logo on it!
All this because of a pretzel you didn’t like.. No need to be sorry and you did not hijack this thread at all! There’s no need to apologize for buying Chanel and no need to feel awkward for not doing it.  If you pay full price and don’t eat for a month, so be it and it shouldn’t be anybody’s business. Plus, I believe you’d look great even with a ziplock bag for a purse!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree and have noticed all the time than not everyone in the thread is buying haute couture. I never thought it was exclusively for discussing high end fashion.
> Just like you susana I'm a student mom with toddlers and teens and we are living off my husband's salary plus my €200/month student stipend and focusing on investing into our large home, doing renovations as needed and my mom covers our travel to see her. We are house poor.
> 
> I have been participating in this thread happily for....A year? I never meant to imply that I was not enjoying it or not going to stay, just that a separate space to focus on finding great looks for truly small sums would be fun. I stuck my foot in my mouth and I'm sorry.


I hope it’s ok that I posted the outfit I had on today on your thread. It might not be exactly what you had in mind, since I paid full price for most of the items posted, but it’s definitely not high end fashion.


----------



## Vanana

Sass said:


> Marylin I love your charity event outfit and your new earrings.
> 
> Cathe your work shoe cupboard/safe is fantastic. It makes me so anxious, all I wear is gross scrubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy your new H scarf is to die for [emoji7][emoji56] cant wait to see more stylings.
> 
> Vanna enjoy your holiday!


Scrubs are the comfiest


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> Your outfits all look so great!! Great mix or work and pleasure. Hope you have fun!!!! Can’t believe it’s time for your vacation already!


Hi there  so I end up working late the first day (but in a very nerdy way I was so happy! Met and talked overtime with super experienced people who are great at what they do and willing to share so I leaned tons about the country  
Poor family waited around for me for a very late dinner but luckily people here eat real late and we got to my favorite restaurant and even stopped by to have ice cream before heading back


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> I did, thank you! In spite of everybody’s outfits.  You would not believe the things people had on. I saw things... terrible things...
> A guy wearing shorts and a tank top. Not nice! Women wearing shorts and tanks with bra straps showing, not a heel in sight. I know it said casual on the invitation, but people knew quite well about the cause. Next time I’ll write evening attire, hopefully they will at least cover their underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings came five minutes before I had to leave the house. I took it as a sign.
> Thanks Mimmy! How tragic that flat shoes and a basic cotton dress made me the best dressed person there....
> 
> Thanks Sass! Welcome back! How are you doing, any closet additions, we should know about?
> 
> Well, unfortunately the spirtual Realisation that things are going to change anyways and that we’re called upon to wake up and leave the materialistic world behind, wasn’t what seemed to have made these people dress in their most casual looks that day. I know we have to start over, but at least I want to do it looking nice...
> It’s going to take another 5 to 10 years, so until then I’m going to spend my money on Chanel and complain about flip flops away from the beach.  Btw it’s possible to free your mind, become strong and ready and wear pretty things while doing it.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="MinaAnais, post: 32362809, member
> Beautiful outfit, very smart and fresh! Hope you had a fab time and a good rest now!



Thanks Mina! I’ve slept all Sunday afternoon basically. As I mentioned, I’m getting too old for these things....[/QUOTE]
Hahaha I’ve seen things.., horrible things...


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks!! I wear ked’s when commuting so the office and date nights are the only times when I can wear them out. My coworkers make fun of how drastic the change is. I like to buy quality pieces over quantity so I'm careful about what style/color/heel height I want to get. You can say I spend more time researching and debating than the time I actually get to wear them!
> 
> As for the Everlane question, I don’t have any of their pants but I own a couple of tops and my husband loves the collared tees from there. I do find that the quality depends on what item you get. For example, I love their cashmere line. I own a couple of crew neck sweaters, the turtlenecks and cardigan. The button down shirts on the other hand, seem quite flimsy. The stitching isn’t double stitched so I feel like it’ll come apart if I’m not careful. The pants do seem of good quality though. I might get a pair as I have store credit but I’m waiting for the silk camis to come back in stock to pull the trigger.


I totally agree with you on quality over quantity... hard to believe but I shopped way more before and find that when I focus on classic quality pieces I tend to be able to easily turn down shopping... I also enjoys what I have more, feel
More confident in them (not price tag induced but more the fit and cut I feel speak for itself and “I” love it.  While I cannot say that I have a normal size closet and not a shopaholic, I don’t find myself tiring or forgetting the stuff I buy, but rather look forward to wearing them. I guess that’s sort of improvement?  I find 2 things that I am no longer willing to compromise are fit, cut and fabric


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> I feel like I haven’t been really considering the fit and quality of my purchases these days and found myself picking up my old habits. I had to do a lot of returns because after thinking long and hard, it wasn’t “perfect”. I think because it’s so hard to find things that meet all of my needs that I have been settling for less. And the thrill of finding a great bargain!!!
> 
> Well, today I’m at home under the weather and instead of online browsing, I decided I’ll do yet another purge! It really gave me focus on what I’m lacking and another opportunity to re evaluate.
> 
> View attachment 4103865
> 
> 
> My donate box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103867
> 
> 
> I guess there really isn’t a “final purge” as Marylin mentioned!
> 
> I did however pick up this Zara jacket last week. I love it so much and it’s so gorgeous  (only $129!). I was so excited to wear it out this week with my brooch from Paris but of course the weather just had to jump from 60 to 85 degrees over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4103869


Like many I have and love this Zara jacket!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Very nice outfits choices @Vanana
> You look beautiful [emoji257]
> And they are not going to take much space yes
> I just wondering is Chanel jacket made a cut? And oh I hope you are taking that gorgeous yellow dress [emoji7]yes
> Have a great trip and Enjoy your time [emoji120][emoji257][emoji13]


Thank you I almost brought the chanel jacket. It does match everything!! I changed my mind last minute and took it back out of suitcase because I rememberee how hot it is in the 90s so i changed my mind last minute .


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> The two black skirts (lace and flowers) are my favorites. Love all your Looks, you did great combining everything. You will have more options than you need. In the end you’ll find yourself wearing not every option, but it’s good to have them. Congrats on fitting in your favorite high school top! You’re so slim, I can’t imagine you growing out of anything!


You are right and I am glad I have a few extra option.  
I was trying hard to loose weight but I didn’t really get where I wanted to until ihad to deal with some extreme work dtress


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana don't worry about posting about the brooch. No need for anyone to worry about anything. It's all good, of course!!! I just thought that a bit different theme would also be fun. This thread is great and I'm glad you guys are here.


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> So I’m terrible at my 5 item thing because I bought a 6th. ([emoji85] it kind of seems like a 1 item per month now. )
> 
> I bought a Shinola Watch. I like them, they’re so clean and simplistic.
> 
> View attachment 4105045
> 
> 
> Looks like that. I have another one with a blue face without the moon phase part.
> 
> I’d like one more watch, not sure what price range I would like to be in. I pretty much have the Omega pieces I want, the other lines Mom has covered so I could borrow those if I wished. LV’s watches are kind of bulky, and they seem to have discontinued the LV Fifty Five line I like, so good thing I have mine.
> 
> I think I also have covered Shinola with the two I have. I also have a very inexpensive ceramic Fossil watch, which brings me to my 6 watches.
> 
> I’ll have to wait till after the ban to buy that 7th watch though. Lol. If I even buy a 7th [emoji85]



I love watches!!! I've never really understood the use of it until I got an apple watch, which I know is totally different. But I find myself using my watch to tell time instead of relying on my phone. Maybe it's because my phone's too far and my watch is on me? lol 

I'm looking to get an actual watch and was looking into the Hermes H watches but I think there might be something better for me out there. Do you have any recommendations? I really like the look of your new watch!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> So I’m terrible at my 5 item thing because I bought a 6th. ([emoji85] it kind of seems like a 1 item per month now. )
> 
> I bought a Shinola Watch. I like them, they’re so clean and simplistic.
> 
> View attachment 4105045
> 
> 
> Looks like that. I have another one with a blue face without the moon phase part.
> 
> I’d like one more watch, not sure what price range I would like to be in. I pretty much have the Omega pieces I want, the other lines Mom has covered so I could borrow those if I wished. LV’s watches are kind of bulky, and they seem to have discontinued the LV Fifty Five line I like, so good thing I have mine.
> 
> I think I also have covered Shinola with the two I have. I also have a very inexpensive ceramic Fossil watch, which brings me to my 6 watches.
> 
> I’ll have to wait till after the ban to buy that 7th watch though. Lol. If I even buy a 7th [emoji85]


And I think you've been so great so far! Even 1 every month for me will be a total win..


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Hi there  so I end up working late the first day (but in a very nerdy way I was so happy! Met and talked overtime with super experienced people who are great at what they do and willing to share so I leaned tons about the country
> Poor family waited around for me for a very late dinner but luckily people here eat real late and we got to my favorite restaurant and even stopped by to have ice cream before heading back


Sounds like a very productive first day! And it's great that the people are so eager and willing to share. It's amazing to meet with other professionals and have debates over current topics in the industry, even more so in a different country!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> I totally agree with you on quality over quantity... hard to believe but I shopped way more before and find that when I focus on classic quality pieces I tend to be able to easily turn down shopping... I also enjoys what I have more, feel
> More confident in them (not price tag induced but more the fit and cut I feel speak for itself and “I” love it.  While I cannot say that I have a normal size closet and not a shopaholic, I don’t find myself tiring or forgetting the stuff I buy, but rather look forward to wearing them. I guess that’s sort of improvement?  I find 2 things that I am no longer willing to compromise are fit, cut and fabric


That's definitely considered as self improvement! If only I had saved up all that money spent on cheap stuff and invested in a good piece... Needless to say, I don't think have any clothing items from 5 years ago and definitely not from high school! I'm amazed that you still have that purple top


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> I love watches!!! I've never really understood the use of it until I got an apple watch, which I know is totally different. But I find myself using my watch to tell time instead of relying on my phone. Maybe it's because my phone's too far and my watch is on me? lol
> 
> I'm looking to get an actual watch and was looking into the Hermes H watches but I think there might be something better for me out there. Do you have any recommendations? I really like the look of your new watch!



Can’t go wrong with Hermès but it really depends on what look you want. I was looking at the Arceau, but ended up getting the LV Fifty Five. 

For watch brands I prefer Omega, because it’s what I’ve grown up on [emoji28] there’s such a range from sporty to feminine! But I don’t get the feminine ones because Mom has it and I try not to get the same items as her. 

Shinola is also easy to find at the rack. I also admire the Chanel J12 but don’t favor their prices. 

I might get a more feminine watch. Once I get them all together for a group shot, you’ll see why.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree and have noticed all the time than not everyone in the thread is buying haute couture. I never thought it was exclusively for discussing high end fashion.
> Just like you susana I'm a student mom with toddlers and teens and we are living off my husband's salary plus my €200/month student stipend and focusing on investing into our large home, doing renovations as needed and my mom covers our travel to see her. We are house poor.
> 
> I have been participating in this thread happily for....A year? I never meant to imply that I was not enjoying it or not going to stay, just that a separate space to focus on finding great looks for truly small sums would be fun. I stuck my foot in my mouth and I'm sorry.



Omg no apologies needed @HopelessBagGirls You have big family,and you still young,yes 38 is young , as @Marylin said , you are looking at over side of 40[emoji23][emoji12] We don’t look like we are, but we are[emoji20] 
Anyways so you at a different part of your life, and I understand that you might got overwhelmed with more expensive brands talk, and maybe it made you feel certain way, it’s not your fault, it’s society, it’s a design, for us all to focus on something that in real life is meaningless. And that’s why explained to you, that’s not how we all are, and we want you to make feel comfortable. 
I am going to be out of the subject of fashion, for a minute, please don’t be mad on me. 
I want to encourage all of us, and especially the young mothers @Susanagonz and you , to be happy with your lives ...
I recently started study about energy, that’s my husband put all those videos , it’s something we should all benefit from. And maybe some of you know about that and living by that, but if you not , it’s amazing knowledge, to learn, and to teach the little ones from very early age. I wish I knew about these secrets many years ago. It should be a subject in the schools 
So I am talking about energy. 
We are all holographic. And we all are just a ball of energy. So what we think, what we believe that’s what we can achieve. 
We all so programmed worship stars, royalty, etc... instead focusing on us. We should look in the mirror and say things to ourselves what we want to see. It’s like a formula to happiness and success, wealth. 
Like we should never say we fat, we broke, we spent all money. We look at someone and say oh only I would be as pretty, etc... yes we all guilty, 
Because we are energy, and we are holographic, it means our right side of the body is the same as left side. 
And the things that we want it’s already in the future, the only problem is that with our negative energy, we trap them . Like saying innocent sentence- I would never can have that. Bum what happened is that we cut the fruition of that subject. Because we don’t believe. 
We so many times hear oh it’s not for you . You can’t do it. It becomes us. and because we don’t know but by saying all looking like innocent things, we cut our blessings. 
We all so dumb dound, that we can’t escape the reality. And that signs our faith. 
Do you know that we somewhere only in a 3rd dimension. If we could elevate to 5th or seven, it would be no pain, disease, unhappiness, we could control our faith. 
It’s not easy, to break down of all those habits, indoctrination’s, but it’s the only way, that we could reach our full potential. That’s why I encourage you , young mothers the little ones from now , from Baby age. Let them know that there is nothing that they can’t achieve all they need just to believe [emoji6] 
So we should never say something bad about ourselves. It needs practice. Wake up in the morning and say to yourself hello beautiful, the best shape, most beautiful hair woman [emoji13] and repeat to yourselves I am beautiful, happy, wealthy, smart, etc... Loud and repeticiously . Eventually you will believe. 
Why you think, the advertisers invest so much money for commercials, because if you hear all the time, you believe and you want to buy. No [emoji12] 
The wealthy ppl , the elite hid these secrets from us, so we would be good working slaves . But what do they do 
My husband had this extremely wealthy client, beyond the richest ppl that they show on TV. My husband is extremely knowledgeable and connected. Let’s say he knows true freedom and constitutional law . So he would be on Skype with this man, and what he would hear in the background. Recorded that man’s voice, repeating over and over-I am rich I am powerful. Money comes to me now..... 
He already beyond your dreams wealthy so why he does that. It’s simple it’s formula you need to believe so the energy would not be trapped and would bring you success  
I am going to finished, by saying never ever use term I spent money, it’s like throwing them in fire. Gone and not coming back . Say it I am recerculating my money, so they go there and come back to me and multiply. [emoji13] 
It’s no gimmicks, it’s a formula of the nature , of the energy 
Again , i apologize for going on and on out of the subject, but it’s prophecy time. Everything was concealed, it is going to be revealed. I share this because I think it is one of my callings, to let you know, how we can achieve our full potential. And do more shopping [emoji12][emoji257][emoji13]
P.S if you didn’t like what I shared with you, please blame my husband [emoji12] 
He pours me all of that every day, and as much as I like, it becomes too annoying [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4104807
> 
> Wearing a linen dress today bought at a second hand store with a vintage cotton YSL scarf tied as a duster. I found it on Etsy.



It’s beautiful outfit. Like always love your scarf. You are using them so creative . It’s amazing [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks! Your DH is a very wise man! We did work hard for what we have and we're just at different stages of our lives. I'm sure once we start a family, it'll be a different story. I'm prepared to sell off all my shoes to support my family . If I'm fortunate enough to have children, I'm sure they'll be my number one priority like @susanagonzc.
> 
> And you're going to Oregon in August?! So am I!! We'll probably go over the weekend for a day trip since we live in Seattle and it's a 3 hour drive. I heard if you go during the week, the food trucks are open and apparently Portland is famous for their food trucks.



Uh food trucks sound amazing Love fresh good food! I must to visit one day
[emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> So I’m terrible at my 5 item thing because I bought a 6th. ([emoji85] it kind of seems like a 1 item per month now. )
> 
> I bought a Shinola Watch. I like them, they’re so clean and simplistic.
> 
> View attachment 4105045
> 
> 
> Looks like that. I have another one with a blue face without the moon phase part.
> 
> I’d like one more watch, not sure what price range I would like to be in. I pretty much have the Omega pieces I want, the other lines Mom has covered so I could borrow those if I wished. LV’s watches are kind of bulky, and they seem to have discontinued the LV Fifty Five line I like, so good thing I have mine.
> 
> I think I also have covered Shinola with the two I have. I also have a very inexpensive ceramic Fossil watch, which brings me to my 6 watches.
> 
> I’ll have to wait till after the ban to buy that 7th watch though. Lol. If I even buy a 7th [emoji85]



Oh no [emoji50][emoji38][emoji23]naughty naughty [emoji12] 
You are doing great. Even if you purchase 6 instead of 5 items , it’s still you are achieving your goals[emoji6][emoji122]
Congrats on the watch. 
I don’t have any knowledge about watches. My other half is crazy about those. WallStreet days,he had different one to every outfit [emoji50][emoji849] 
Never understood his obsession [emoji848] 
He also tried to buy me one, but I am not into the watches, unless they are looking like a Jewelry. I am very much in old fashioned and antique looks, i am definitely not a futuristic girl (Jewelry, architecture, etc...) 
[emoji12]It’s on my wishlist one , but it looks more like a bracelet, and that’s how you already now , more me [emoji12]
Getting before my trip to Europe


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> Can’t go wrong with Hermès but it really depends on what look you want. I was looking at the Arceau, but ended up getting the LV Fifty Five.
> 
> For watch brands I prefer Omega, because it’s what I’ve grown up on [emoji28] there’s such a range from sporty to feminine! But I don’t get the feminine ones because Mom has it and I try not to get the same items as her.
> 
> Shinola is also easy to find at the rack. I also admire the Chanel J12 but don’t favor their prices.
> 
> I might get a more feminine watch. Once I get them all together for a group shot, you’ll see why.



Great!! Looking forward to it!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Uh food trucks sound amazing Love fresh good food! I must to visit one day
> [emoji848]



They have some crazy food trucks!! And they’re all so delicious!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girls, I can hardly keep up!
> First of all, @HopelessBagGirl   Don’t apologize, there’s absolutely no need to be sorry for anything! You’re completely right and I admire you for taking care of four children when you’re apparently still very young. What an achievement and what a task. Far greater than anything I could ever do, I sometimes feel overwhelmed having two kids and a mother to take care of. Please keep posting your outfits, I especially enjoy how colorful they are!
> @susanagonzc your post is great, your contributions are smart and considerate, thank you for this.
> @girleuro you might have mixed up Mimmy’s plans for the summer with my promise to visit you next year. Unfortunately I’m not coming to the US this year, but I’ll totally enjoy what @Mimmy brings back from her trip to Oregon.
> You have such a beautiful big heart! I’m looking forward to all the good work you’re planning to do, but please take care of yourself first. You have to be strong to be strong for others. The most important lesson I’ve learnt.
> @cathe_kim I love  shoes and yours are all classic, beautiful pieces you should post and wear proudly!
> @bakeacookie what a pretty watch! So classic and versatile. What is it that makes you love watches so much? I have one. Have been wearing it every single day for 23 years now...



Ups my mistake @Marylin @Mimmy
I guess was too much wine and late night, so I mixed up 
Well we all looking to see then what Mimmy is getting 
Thank you @Marylin 
You know what I and my DH experienced, and if not Gods grace , who knows where we would be. So many ppl wrote us off. It’s hard to get back, from the tribulations that we went through. So many thought, and wished that our union would crumble. Yes it’s frustrating and it’s hard, when we spent so much time together. But we strong. 
And we are coming back stronger than before. So in the first place , you can’t be not compassionate after the experience we had, it’s so close to the heart. I also probably going to write a book. And second receiving blessings beyond my wildest dreams , I would not dare to share with the needy . I was watching another day video about Germany. I thought that your guys economy is great. Well they interviewed the small town, and that were no jobs and hungry kids, mostly immigrants [emoji20] 
And then it was mentioned that ppl from Greece and Spain, coming to Germany, to get a job. 
It’s all the world is struggling more or less. That’s what angers me, all this fascinations about royals. It’s 21st Century, you want diamonds tiaras , get your own money, not from the ppl.
And don’t get me started, all of them evil, smile while they decide genocides of the countries. [emoji35]
After all I can’t just sit and shop and do nothing else. That’s not me. And it makes me mad, that my husband feels that he needs to say, what is expected of me[emoji854][emoji20] Like i am just this shallow woman, that doesn’t care about nothing but shopping and traveling [emoji849]
Yes I am keeping myself positive, and studying a lot .my Spanish is going well. [emoji38] Can’t wait to learn enough, so I could start learning French [emoji12]Of course, I study bible and energy.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Welcome alwaysboots! Your approach is very wise and thorough. Congrats on being admitted to one of the best universities, what an achievement! Since you’re still so young you should still be able to enjoy inexpensive and more fashionable clothes. Basics are good, classic pieces are important, but even classics change. A black turtleneck you buy  now is totally different from the black turtlenecks I bought 20years ago. Plus, you should and will develop your own style  and if it’s mostly classic designer clothes it might be pretty,  but not unique. I wish I had your sense and consideration when I was your age!



Wow congrats lady it’s amazing 
Welcome @alwaysboots
I agree with @Marylin
Don’t worry about shopping. You can wear anything at this age. Your future is bright [emoji122] You are about my niece age. She lives in Europe,and care less about brands. Enjoy your studies. And you can create amazing style with not expensive brands, that’s prerogative of youth [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Totally pigging out at my favorite restaurant and @girleuro this is how I try to avoid chanel
> 
> I totally look foreword to wearing this with my chanel leather jacket
> 
> View attachment 4105182



Ha ha [emoji23] Don’t overdo it with the food [emoji12] but that’s a good way to avoid Chanel
And I know food is amazing isn’t it [emoji39] 
It’s a good time you left, you know it’s happening Chanel craziness here, the so called sales [emoji13]
I am not participating in that, but read a few post, it’s really crazy this year. 
I know that they say, that it’s not going to be sale in boutiques this year, I think that it’s not going to be at all, or very minimals from now on, unless collections doesn’t sell well. I think Chanel realized that they are becoming too much accessible, and not exclusive brand. And their current tactics such as raising prices every year, not working a ppl still buying. 
So I believe that they start to pull out scarsity card. Something like rear colors diamonds, to become more exclusive. 
I don’t really care about their sales. But I noticed that so many resellers have items as soon as they arrived to the stores. And they are selling cheaper than retail prices. So i think the reason sometimes it’s so hard to find certain pieces, that all these sellers, must be working with SA s . 
But it’s way too much on internet, so I think, if Chanel continue not to do something about it, they will become not attractive to wealthy ppl, who are looking for more exclusive brands. And again we are living in the times of Prophecy.
It’s nothing anymore shocking and it’s nothing new under the sun. [emoji12]
I hope you are enjoying your trip. Love your t shirt it’s cute.[emoji7] and  leather jacket for the evening will dress up your fun outfit! [emoji122][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Hi there sorry that the 2700 brooch I posted made you feel like this thread is meant for large fashion budget
> 
> I did not start this thread and at best hijacked it unintentionally (so it’s not the threads fault! I felt an obligation to post the gorgeous $2700 pretzel that I am not crazy enough to buy!!) I for one can not afford that brooch (not crazy enough - many can all probably afford it but it’s a matter of what you value in life... trivial things like food and water  ).
> 
> I do not have a large fashion budget, I just simply make poor life choices   I’ll laugh about it and enjoy it while I can now, but maybe you will see me in “how to turn your zip lock bag into a new Valentino DIY thread” while you shop hermes later  it’s all relative and I, like many here, am as serious about my Zara, ASOS, Everlane, as I am with my chanels



@Vanana you and me and 99% of the other women [emoji13][emoji23] that’s our feature. We emotional creatures, and when we want something, we don’t think about consequences [emoji12][emoji23][emoji38] 
And our husbands already know that , no [emoji13]
You know my favorite phrase is 
It’s what Scarlet always said from the book “Gone with the wind”
“ I am not going to think about that now, I will think about it tomorrow “ [emoji38]
And let’s stop all of us to apologize for what we like, yes
P.S about pretzel [emoji38] If it’s still available, by the time I am ready to purchase, and if I truly like it, I will get it. Why not if I can, I will. I am not going to put as my universe, but, it it finds me, I will [emoji12]Bum I said it and no apology [emoji38][emoji23][emoji13]
Zip lock Valentino sounds interesting [emoji23] Maybe we can create a new brand[emoji12] 
It’s about time [emoji6]


----------



## alwaysboots

Marylin said:


> Welcome alwaysboots! Your approach is very wise and thorough. Congrats on being admitted to one of the best universities, what an achievement! Since you’re still so young you should still be able to enjoy inexpensive and more fashionable clothes. Basics are good, classic pieces are important, but even classics change. A black turtleneck you buy  now is totally different from the black turtlenecks I bought 20years ago. Plus, you should and will develop your own style  and if it’s mostly classic designer clothes it might be pretty,  but not unique. I wish I had your sense and consideration when I was your age!


Thanks @Marylin and @girleuro! I am pretty nervous about it but hopefully I will manage to continue a grade average similar to my undergraduate. I expect it to be tough at first so by doing it part time, I should be able to ease into the learning, grade structure before any damage is done!
Thanks again for all the style advise. I mostly avoid clothing unless its preowned when it comes to designer (unless its a black pencil skirt on sale and I know I'll wear it often, or a massive brand like Chanel and the item isn't too seasonal). I have fast fashion from years of bad purchases that I need to force myself to wear before buying more clothes. Especially seasonal clothing.
With designer, I mostly stick to jewelry, bags and shoes. Every pair of designer shoe I own I've bought on sale, as well as jewelry apart from two pairs of earrings from brands that don't put items to sale. Jewelry works really well for me, particually earrings, as I can rotate them and they seem to have a longer lifespan with quality and trends than clothing.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Oh no [emoji50][emoji38][emoji23]naughty naughty [emoji12]
> You are doing great. Even if you purchase 6 instead of 5 items , it’s still you are achieving your goals[emoji6][emoji122]
> Congrats on the watch.
> I don’t have any knowledge about watches. My other half is crazy about those. WallStreet days,he had different one to every outfit [emoji50][emoji849]
> Never understood his obsession [emoji848]
> He also tried to buy me one, but I am not into the watches, unless they are looking like a Jewelry. I am very much in old fashioned and antique looks, i am definitely not a futuristic girl (Jewelry, architecture, etc...)
> [emoji12]It’s on my wishlist one , but it looks more like a bracelet, and that’s how you already now , more me [emoji12]
> Getting before my trip to Europe



You need the one that’s like a bracelet and you have the watch hidden under like a little useful secret. [emoji23] Hermès has one. Or you could pull off a gorgeous Van Cleef one. It’s more bracelet than watch.


----------



## Vanana

MinaAnais said:


> And to add a variety to the topic, here's my new addition. I am a super scrimper and it takes me ages to decide for a purchase. This is my first puchase since March,  I just bought it at the sales and used some of the vouchers that were about to expire. Total cost of *£1.50* .


Wow that is insane!!!!! What a super shopper!!!


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to mention, I LOVE Ann Taylor for work clothes!!!!! And the LOFT skinny ankle pants are my favorite pants ever! More so than any other expensive brand pants I have.


Thanks for the tip!!! I need to give Loft ankle pants a try. I shop at AT and loft quite a bit but never tried on the pants. Good ankle pants that fit well are not easy to find!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> No offense taken. You did make me think though whether I should work harder to shop my closet. Which I should. I’m happy to report though, that I have many outfits that cost less than 500€ and clothes I’ve had for so long, their cpw is less than 1€, even on expensive clothes.
> I’ve found a lot of outfits on my stylebook app, that are 200€ or less. Like these.  The skirt is prada, bought at the outlet store, the top by Zara.
> View attachment 4103995
> 
> Skirt by Ann Taylor, basic white Tee and supergas on sale.
> View attachment 4103996
> 
> View attachment 4103997
> 
> Pants by Kenzo for 50€, jacket by Windsor on sale, pumps by Nine West.
> 
> And here is the winter version, less than 500 even wearing this Burberry parka and scarf which I bought at  the outlet in London.
> View attachment 4103998
> 
> 
> So you’re right. It’s possible to wear good quality, look halfway decent and not spend your children’s heritage on it!


You always style perfectly but gosh I really really love how you styled those kenzo pants


----------



## Vanana

bakeacookie said:


> @Vanana I love all your outfits! So fun!
> 
> @Marylin, I like the earrings. Those are the new ones right? Lol on casual clothes. It sounds like most people were dressed for a beach or pool party.


Thank you they are serving me well so far on beginning of day 3 now


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Very well said @Marylin[emoji257] and @Mimmy
> You got this thread absolutely wrong way @HopelessBagGirl
> This thread is about shopping your own closet and/or keeping to your own budget . We are all here at different stages of our lives . For starters, I believe, that half of us, on this thread, are much older than you. What I got, from this amazing group of women, is to understand my own closet. It doesn’t matter what brands, are in once closet, the matter is, are you wearing your outfits, or just buying and hanging in the closet. And are you keeping to your own budget. Because the bad habits, can be in very expensive (brands closet , and in very inexpensive closet)
> We are all here also have different climates, life styles, spiritual values, life tribulations.
> I believe, at your age, I was dressing , from super cheap stores. Like Marshals, I did not have any Chanel then, and even didn’t wanted. Although I could, my DH was in WallStreet. But I was confident, happy , doing my own healthy raw vegan desserts business and didn’t needed expensive dress or purse to complete me .
> I never shopped online.
> I had very hard 8-9 last years. We went through something-tribulations...
> let’s say, I had to grow up overnight, . At the same time, my life became very little active/going out and extremely stressful.....
> So I started looking on internet, and to cope with all the things in my life, I turned to shopping.
> But I bought so many wrong things. They beautiful, but if I don’t wear , so what’s the point.
> And this thread, these amazing ladies thought me, how better organized my closet, to learn to shop in my own closet. And since then , it’s probably around 3 years now, time is flying [emoji23]
> I haven’t purchased anything that I would not wear and have to sell it or donate [emoji50][emoji4][emoji126]
> Also I learned to create many outfits in my head, at least three, before I even purchase something.
> Also here I got honest opinion on my potential purchases. And I have to mention one more thing.
> That all these ladies, not just stylish, and very honest, but also very compassionate and opposite of shallow
> Sometimes, here , we have Life conversations. We care how each of us feeling, we exchange advices on nutritional values. It’s like sisterhood [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> And if it’s in your heart , to enjoy more expensive brands, and you don’t feel comfortable around that, then, by hanging around women who do, you will achieve. Some women are completely capable and could purchase certain expensive things, but they don’t want. It’s nobody judging here . We all inspire each other to dress more stylish. And also the expensive outfits can be replicated with different versions of less expensive brand .
> It’s all about to feel comfortable in your own life , in your own closet, in your own budget.
> P.S we have a few amazing ladies, such as  @bakeacookie , who doing a challenge for themselves, not to shop for whole year. Only I believe 5 items ,
> It’s fascinating. We are all proud of them and truly inspired [emoji120][emoji122][emoji106][emoji39][emoji257]


just so well said and I find many here so inspiring 
Love checking the coordination of outfits which helped me see how to style some of my own pieces that otherwise won’t get as much use. Shopping more intelligently for my style (which has a wide range but I’m becoming more and more aware nowadays on what works for me - at least the me now) so I make much less mistakes and find myself with lots of clothing with tags on that I wont even see myself wearing.  I do find more classic quality pieces with superb fit.  These are not always designer but admittedly most happens to be - but I wonder if I shohld attribute that to the fact that my first expensive RTW purchase was chanel and that’s how and when I realized the importance and what a difference it makes when something fits you correctly!!!  (I went from HM and Zara to chanel with not much in between!) the right fit- It’s truly transformative.  However it’s a relatively new thing for me so I’m not very good at locating other non premium brands that also has superb tailoring like that so I pay the price of chanel and dior. However I would happily pay less if I know and learn to find lower cost brands where I can accomplish same!!! Will need to really shop and put some effort into locating and trying such but it will be time I don’t really have right now especially fit and tailoring can be quite personal


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I sort if understand what you’re saying. I don’t know anyone who owns a designer bag. I work at a very working class city and dressing is the least of everybody’s problems. In my town, you occasionally see some lvs and that’s it.
> I can’t afford to buy outside high street right now, and I don’t think I’ll ever be able to justify a chanel jacket for example (I do want a Fendi bag new from store in my lifetime though). Right now we are living off my husband’s salary because we agreed that I would rase our daughter during her first year. That decision means I only work 4 hours a week and make 200€ a month, most of which goes to gas and phone bill, the rest is pocket money.
> I’m telling you this because NOT ONCE have I felt out of place in this thread, I feel that my opinions and posts matter as much as the others and I have a sense of style and fashion. This thread helps me think about my purchases, and instead of buying three 30€ colourful pants I wait and buy one good quality 70€ pair of black pants I have in mind. That is a huge investment for me and when I share it here, people take the time to appreciate and evaluate the purchase with me.
> However I will check out your thread!!!!!


Thank you for sharing and I just want to say that being a present parent is one of the most wonderful and important job there is. It’s not giving birth but the act of raising a wonderful human being that truly is a contribution to ones own soul and a gift to the world. Seeing how thoughtful and intelligent this post is, your dedication and sacrifice (and the gift that it feels like I’m sure) to spend more time with your child is obviously worth so much more than whatever clothes brands or other material spending that would otherwise be affordable.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Omg no apologies needed @HopelessBagGirls You have big family,and you still young,yes 38 is young , as @Marylin said , you are looking at over side of 40[emoji23][emoji12] We don’t look like we are, but we are[emoji20]
> Anyways so you at a different part of your life, and I understand that you might got overwhelmed with more expensive brands talk, and maybe it made you feel certain way, it’s not your fault, it’s society, it’s a design, for us all to focus on something that in real life is meaningless. And that’s why explained to you, that’s not how we all are, and we want you to make feel comfortable.
> I am going to be out of the subject of fashion, for a minute, please don’t be mad on me.
> I want to encourage all of us, and especially the young mothers @Susanagonz and you , to be happy with your lives ...
> I recently started study about energy, that’s my husband put all those videos , it’s something we should all benefit from. And maybe some of you know about that and living by that, but if you not , it’s amazing knowledge, to learn, and to teach the little ones from very early age. I wish I knew about these secrets many years ago. It should be a subject in the schools
> So I am talking about energy.
> We are all holographic. And we all are just a ball of energy. So what we think, what we believe that’s what we can achieve.
> We all so programmed worship stars, royalty, etc... instead focusing on us. We should look in the mirror and say things to ourselves what we want to see. It’s like a formula to happiness and success, wealth.
> Like we should never say we fat, we broke, we spent all money. We look at someone and say oh only I would be as pretty, etc... yes we all guilty,
> Because we are energy, and we are holographic, it means our right side of the body is the same as left side.
> And the things that we want it’s already in the future, the only problem is that with our negative energy, we trap them . Like saying innocent sentence- I would never can have that. Bum what happened is that we cut the fruition of that subject. Because we don’t believe.
> We so many times hear oh it’s not for you . You can’t do it. It becomes us. and because we don’t know but by saying all looking like innocent things, we cut our blessings.
> We all so dumb dound, that we can’t escape the reality. And that signs our faith.
> Do you know that we somewhere only in a 3rd dimension. If we could elevate to 5th or seven, it would be no pain, disease, unhappiness, we could control our faith.
> It’s not easy, to break down of all those habits, indoctrination’s, but it’s the only way, that we could reach our full potential. That’s why I encourage you , young mothers the little ones from now , from Baby age. Let them know that there is nothing that they can’t achieve all they need just to believe [emoji6]
> So we should never say something bad about ourselves. It needs practice. Wake up in the morning and say to yourself hello beautiful, the best shape, most beautiful hair woman [emoji13] and repeat to yourselves I am beautiful, happy, wealthy, smart, etc... Loud and repeticiously . Eventually you will believe.
> Why you think, the advertisers invest so much money for commercials, because if you hear all the time, you believe and you want to buy. No [emoji12]
> The wealthy ppl , the elite hid these secrets from us, so we would be good working slaves . But what do they do
> My husband had this extremely wealthy client, beyond the richest ppl that they show on TV. My husband is extremely knowledgeable and connected. Let’s say he knows true freedom and constitutional law . So he would be on Skype with this man, and what he would hear in the background. Recorded that man’s voice, repeating over and over-I am rich I am powerful. Money comes to me now.....
> He already beyond your dreams wealthy so why he does that. It’s simple it’s formula you need to believe so the energy would not be trapped and would bring you success
> I am going to finished, by saying never ever use term I spent money, it’s like throwing them in fire. Gone and not coming back . Say it I am recerculating my money, so they go there and come back to me and multiply. [emoji13]
> It’s no gimmicks, it’s a formula of the nature , of the energy
> Again , i apologize for going on and on out of the subject, but it’s prophecy time. Everything was concealed, it is going to be revealed. I share this because I think it is one of my callings, to let you know, how we can achieve our full potential. And do more shopping [emoji12][emoji257][emoji13]
> P.S if you didn’t like what I shared with you, please blame my husband [emoji12]
> He pours me all of that every day, and as much as I like, it becomes too annoying [emoji849][emoji23]


We should start a new thread. I was thinking about doing that, but I haven’t found the right spot yet. I’ve just started to get my education on that matter, but I don’t want to come across as a weird tree hugger. It’s an intimate matter, but everything you’re saying is what I’m hearing from many sources as well. So if you find a place for these discussions, I would love to talk, there might be others interested.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

cathe_kim said:


> I love watches!!! I've never really understood the use of it until I got an apple watch, which I know is totally different. But I find myself using my watch to tell time instead of relying on my phone. Maybe it's because my phone's too far and my watch is on me? lol
> 
> I'm looking to get an actual watch and was looking into the Hermes H watches but I think there might be something better for me out there. Do you have any recommendations? I really like the look of your new watch!



Junghans are lovely watches, kinda masculine but not very big. The technology is like art ( I also love watches)


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree and have noticed all the time than not everyone in the thread is buying haute couture. I never thought it was exclusively for discussing high end fashion.
> Just like you susana I'm a student mom with toddlers and teens and we are living off my husband's salary plus my €200/month student stipend and focusing on investing into our large home, doing renovations as needed and my mom covers our travel to see her. We are house poor.
> 
> I have been participating in this thread happily for....A year? I never meant to imply that I was not enjoying it or not going to stay, just that a separate space to focus on finding great looks for truly small sums would be fun. I stuck my foot in my mouth and I'm sorry.


Seriously though a 2700 brooch is quite aspirational, glittery pretzel or not  I couldn’t believe my eyes and kept thinking that is a designer bag price!!!! Who set the price on this?! Even being somewhat desensitized by the typical chanel pricing, this ones still quite a stretch. I love the ear ring hacking tricks and scoring a quality piece at great deal too


----------



## Marylin

@Vanana wishing you a good and successful day. Since you’re on my time zone, you’re just starting your work day I guess. Be comfortable, it’s going to be very hot, I suppose!


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4104753
> 
> My collection of leather cuff bracelets on a paper towel roll!


Oohlala the red and turquoise ones are calling me


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok so this is an Etsy find. Hand tie dyed. bamboo muslin beach throw that works for me as an oversized scarf. I'm staying home today so I'm being very very casual. 
https://etsy.me/2JPGC8A
View attachment 4105928
View attachment 4105929


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> Oohlala the red and turquoise ones are calling me



This is for you 





Leather cuffs!!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Watches are beautiful things, I can totally relate to people who are obsessed about the technology and the art behind and inside them. My husband can spend hours with magazines about watches, and has beeen debating which one to get for years. I think the hunt is most of the fun for him.


I have a few watches as I do find some very beautiful but only wear this Rotary brand watch that I got for $80 about 15 years ago. It refuses to quit and it’s just a simple classic watch that I can wear for all occasions. I obsessively look at my watch so cannot imagine them consideeed obsolete.

I’ve became a bit fascinated with the Chanel boyfriend watch. I was at a dinner where it was explained how the band was made by threads of metal weaved to look exactly like tweed and hence why the band was flexible the way it is. I really like the way that the watch band can be set once on where  it fits my wrist and then it’s easy on and off after. Love the classic clean lines of that watch also.

However I find myself still debating over buying it and can use some help / arguments for/against it.
Reason I didn’t pull the trigger... from a watch standpoint chanel to me is a fashion brand not a watch maker brand per se. The price tag is not low it’s about mid 4000 if I remember right? If i spend that kind of $ on a watch shouldn’t I get a “real” watch? On the other hand, I don’t find any of the “real” watches attractive to me  I don’t get the aesthetic of the Rolex like I don’t get hermes. It’s that I can see they are beautiful but I don’t like thick watch straps and bodies 

Curious to get your thoughts on if I should forget about it or splurge? 

Here’s my cheap but reliable rotary watch


----------



## Mimmy

Wow! I feel like I got hopelessly behind on this thread, but I did manage to somewhat read through it. 

@cathe_kim Thanks for the tip on food trucks. I think I love food almost as much as I love shopping! [emoji7]

@HopelessBagGirl You don’t need to apologize for anything. The beauty of this thread is that we can have discussions/disagree with one another in a civil manner. 

@Vanana Love your Hell’s Kitchen tee. It will look great with a Chanel jacket!

@bakeacookie Great Shinola watch! Even if you buy one item a month, I would consider that a success!! [emoji1303]


----------



## Mimmy

@girleuro I wanted to post this separately. It’s probably more than a bit off topic for this thread, so others can just skip it, if it doesn’t interest them. 

I enjoy reading your life affirming and positive posts. I meditate daily and practice yoga. I am in absolute agreement with you that it is important to work on ourselves. 

I was talking to one of my patient’s mothers yesterday. We both agreed that if people just started with being kind, that the world state would improve. Simplistic, but true. 

Most of you know that I work in the medical field. My DH is also in medicine. He is a MD practicing allergy and immunology. We both practice traditional western medicine, but are very open to holistic approaches and eastern and other philosophies. We may not always agree with them, but we keep an open mind. 

I like to think that being open minded and accepting of other views helps to make us successful. 

@girleuro I know that you have had some very negative experiences with medical providers; as in all fields, I realize that there are some bad ones. I would hope that if we ever meet, you would find that my DH and I are not in that group. [emoji3]

As @Marylin stated, if you start another thread, I would be interested in it. 

Apologies to others for going so off topic. 

Now back to our closets! [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

More on topic, I purchased some very cute yoga clothes recently.




Definitely not me wearing them, and nope, no mod shots on these! [emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Watches are beautiful things, I can totally relate to people who are obsessed about the technology and the art behind and inside them. My husband can spend hours with magazines about watches, and has beeen debating which one to get for years. I think the hunt is most of the fun for him.


I have a few watches as I do find some very beautiful but only wear this Rotary brand watch that I got for $80 about 15 years ago. It refuses to quit and it’s just a simple classic watch that I can wear for all occasions. I obsessively look at my watch so cannot imagine them consideeed obsolete.

I’ve became a bit fascinated with the Chanel boyfriend watch. I was at a dinner where it was explained how the band was made by threads of metal weaved to look exactly like tweed and hence why the band was flexible the way it is. I really like the way that the watch band can be set once on where  it fits my wrist and then it’s easy on and off after. Love the classic clean lines of that watch also.

However I find myself still debating over buying it and can use some help / arguments for/against it.
Reason I didn’t pull the trigger... from a watch standpoint chanel to me is a fashion brand not a watch maker brand per se. The price tag is not low it’s about mid 4000 if I remember right? If i spend that kind of $ on a watch shouldn’t I get a “real” watch? On the other hand, I don’t find any of the “real” watches attractive to me  I don’t get the aesthetic of the Rolex like I don’t get hermes. It’s that I can see they are beautiful but I don’t like thick watch straps and bodies 

Curious to get your thoughts on if I should forget about it or splurge? 

Here’s my cheap but reliable rotary watch


----------



## cathe_kim

Mimmy said:


> More on topic, I purchased some very cute yoga clothes recently.
> View attachment 4106172
> 
> View attachment 4106173
> 
> Definitely not me wearing them, and nope, no mod shots on these! [emoji23]


I never realized that Barney's would sell yoga clothes! Very cute!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Just wanted to share my outfit for today. It’s under $500 (barely). Cardigan, tank and pants were on sale from the LOFT ($70 all together) and the Manolo bb pumps I got on sale from Nordstrom a while back. 

It’s been crazy hot here these days which discourages me from dressing up. I’ve been getting by with the bare minimum. I refuse to buy more summer pants just because I’m stubborn and I would feel like summer is winning. LOL does anyone else have the same problem??


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to share my outfit for today. It’s under $500 (barely). Cardigan, tank and pants were on sale from the LOFT ($70 all together) and the Manolo bb pumps I got on sale from Nordstrom a while back.
> 
> It’s been crazy hot here these days which discourages me from dressing up. I’ve been getting by with the bare minimum. I refuse to buy more summer pants just because I’m stubborn and I would feel like summer is winning. LOL does anyone else have the same problem??
> 
> View attachment 4106368


I’m the same way with dresses. One each summer, that has to be it. I’ve bought two this year....love your shoes...


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> That's definitely considered as self improvement! If only I had saved up all that money spent on cheap stuff and invested in a good piece... Needless to say, I don't think have any clothing items from 5 years ago and definitely not from high school! I'm amazed that you still have that purple top


I’m sad to report that it got tighter from the good eating in the last few days already


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> I have a few watches as I do find some very beautiful but only wear this Rotary brand watch that I got for $80 about 15 years ago. It refuses to quit and it’s just a simple classic watch that I can wear for all occasions. I obsessively look at my watch so cannot imagine them consideeed obsolete.
> 
> I’ve became a bit fascinated with the Chanel boyfriend watch. I was at a dinner where it was explained how the band was made by threads of metal weaved to look exactly like tweed and hence why the band was flexible the way it is. I really like the way that the watch band can be set once on where  it fits my wrist and then it’s easy on and off after. Love the classic clean lines of that watch also.
> 
> However I find myself still debating over buying it and can use some help / arguments for/against it.
> Reason I didn’t pull the trigger... from a watch standpoint chanel to me is a fashion brand not a watch maker brand per se. The price tag is not low it’s about mid 4000 if I remember right? If i spend that kind of $ on a watch shouldn’t I get a “real” watch? On the other hand, I don’t find any of the “real” watches attractive to me  I don’t get the aesthetic of the Rolex like I don’t get hermes. It’s that I can see they are beautiful but I don’t like thick watch straps and bodies
> 
> Curious to get your thoughts on if I should forget about it or splurge?
> 
> Here’s my cheap but reliable rotary watch
> View attachment 4106336


It’s a good watch and for someone who doesn’t get the watch obsession really, I personally think it’s enough of a watch to serve its purpose and look good with everything. I understand your problem with a Chanel watch. But if you love the design and if nothing else speaks to you, I’d say why not? Just because it’s not known to be a watch brand, that doesn’t mean they don’t make nice watches. You don’t have to have a Rolex as a watch, a Birkin as a bag, a Burberry as a trench and a Tiffany diamond as your engagement ring, blah, how boring! (I only have the Burberry and don’t miss any of the others,  but I would miss my trench coats)


----------



## Marylin

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro I wanted to post this separately. It’s probably more than a bit off topic for this thread, so others can just skip it, if it doesn’t interest them.
> 
> I enjoy reading your life affirming and positive posts. I meditate daily and practice yoga. I am in absolute agreement with you that it is important to work on ourselves.
> 
> I was talking to one of my patient’s mothers yesterday. We both agreed that if people just started with being kind, that the world state would improve. Simplistic, but true.
> 
> Most of you know that I work in the medical field. My DH is also in medicine. He is a MD practicing allergy and immunology. We both practice traditional western medicine, but are very open to holistic approaches and eastern and other philosophies. We may not always agree with them, but we keep an open mind.
> 
> I like to think that being open minded and accepting of other views helps to make us successful.
> 
> @girleuro I know that you have had some very negative experiences with medical providers; as in all fields, I realize that there are some bad ones. I would hope that if we ever meet, you would find that my DH and I are not in that group. [emoji3]
> 
> As @Marylin stated, if you start another thread, I would be interested in it.
> 
> Apologies to others for going so off topic.
> 
> Now back to our closets! [emoji6]


If only I knew where to start this thread. The health forum? What shall we call it? The age of Aquarius?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This is for you
> 
> View attachment 4105932
> View attachment 4105933
> 
> 
> Leather cuffs!!!


Unfortunately I can’t open your outfit pics, but I do like the scarf!


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> You always style perfectly but gosh I really really love how you styled those kenzo pants


Thank you! I only can wear them like three times a year, or so, because they are so memorable. I have to try not to wear them with the same people around.


----------



## Vanana

alwaysboots said:


> Thanks @Marylin and @girleuro! I am pretty nervous about it but hopefully I will manage to continue a grade average similar to my undergraduate. I expect it to be tough at first so by doing it part time, I should be able to ease into the learning, grade structure before any damage is done!
> Thanks again for all the style advise. I mostly avoid clothing unless its preowned when it comes to designer (unless its a black pencil skirt on sale and I know I'll wear it often, or a massive brand like Chanel and the item isn't too seasonal). I have fast fashion from years of bad purchases that I need to force myself to wear before buying more clothes. Especially seasonal clothing.
> With designer, I mostly stick to jewelry, bags and shoes. Every pair of designer shoe I own I've bought on sale, as well as jewelry apart from two pairs of earrings from brands that don't put items to sale. Jewelry works really well for me, particually earrings, as I can rotate them and they seem to have a longer lifespan with quality and trends than clothing.


You are wise. It took me to my 30s to realize how a simple elegant pair of earrings can make you look so polished. Even if you have no other articles of jewelry on. Great earrings = Game changer.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> @Vanana wishing you a good and successful day. Since you’re on my time zone, you’re just starting your work day I guess. Be comfortable, it’s going to be very hot, I suppose!


Thank you sweet lady it is hot indeed. Much more learning but I am truly burning out-anther long day and tomorrow we start even earlier!! However tomorrow is the final home stretch business front - jam packed with events but then I’m done with work part of the trip and though tired i will be relaxed as well


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This is for you
> 
> View attachment 4105932
> View attachment 4105933
> 
> 
> Leather cuffs!!!


Omg thank you!!! I have a turquoise bag (my only turquoise item) and am not good at styling it. Looking at the bracelets I can see now that beside ivory, white, grey, a calming turquoise also looks really sharp against bright red!!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> It’s a good watch and for someone who doesn’t get the watch obsession really, I personally think it’s enough of a watch to serve its purpose and look good with everything. I understand your problem with a Chanel watch. But if you love the design and if nothing else speaks to you, I’d say why not? Just because it’s not known to be a watch brand, that doesn’t mean they don’t make nice watches. You don’t have to have a Rolex as a watch, a Birkin as a bag, a Burberry as a trench and a Tiffany diamond as your engagement ring, blah, how boring! (I only have the Burberry and don’t miss any of the others,  but I would miss my trench coats)


Thank you for that perspective. Did not think of it that way and going down that list, I don’t have any of those either!  no Birkin no Tiffany ring, no Rolex and no Burberry (I know this one I feel like I am really missing out) 
I haven’t seen anything I really love and I’ve been passively looking for a while. I do think they over priced it though so am holding off...


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> You need the one that’s like a bracelet and you have the watch hidden under like a little useful secret. [emoji23] Hermès has one. Or you could pull off a gorgeous Van Cleef one. It’s more bracelet than watch.



Thank you @bakeacookie [emoji257]
I need to check Van Cleff one [emoji12] 
I was thinking of course about Chanel one[emoji13] It’s not exactly hidden, and I don’t mind as long as sparkly [emoji38].


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This is for you
> 
> View attachment 4105932
> View attachment 4105933
> 
> 
> Leather cuffs!!!



That’s beautiful and goes so nicely with your caftan . 
I am just not kind of leather girl [emoji848] but colors are beyond gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> Omg thank you!!! I have a turquoise bag (my only turquoise item) and am not good at styling it. Looking at the bracelets I can see now that beside ivory, white, grey, a calming turquoise also looks really sharp against bright red!!!


You are very welcome


girleuro said:


> That’s beautiful and goes so nicely with your caftan .
> I am just not kind of leather girl [emoji848] but colors are beyond gorgeous [emoji7]



Thank you!!!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> We should start a new thread. I was thinking about doing that, but I haven’t found the right spot yet. I’ve just started to get my education on that matter, but I don’t want to come across as a weird tree hugger. It’s an intimate matter, but everything you’re saying is what I’m hearing from many sources as well. So if you find a place for these discussions, I would love to talk, there might be others interested.



Sure @Marylin[emoji13] I will look I understand that maybe not everyone interested In those topics [emoji849] 
And I did apologize for my post, not to offend anyone. [emoji120][emoji56] 
I just felt that I should share ,at least once ,my realization [emoji848] I thought that maybe someone would appreciate. 
Again it was not my intention to lecture or to offend anyone [emoji23]
I definitely very happy to learn these things[emoji126] 
Ha ha [emoji23] a tree hugger [emoji38] 
But I totally understand. I live different way for over decade now. I know freedom, I know conspiracies and I know who I am and structured my status according to that....
I don’t care how anyone thinks about me. my family , in Europe, thinks even worse, that I got crazy [emoji12] or my husband is [emoji12] 
It doesn’t worry me ,because it’s very simple, every time you are going to be different, and think out of the box, ppl will not understand and label you [emoji38][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I have a few watches as I do find some very beautiful but only wear this Rotary brand watch that I got for $80 about 15 years ago. It refuses to quit and it’s just a simple classic watch that I can wear for all occasions. I obsessively look at my watch so cannot imagine them consideeed obsolete.
> 
> I’ve became a bit fascinated with the Chanel boyfriend watch. I was at a dinner where it was explained how the band was made by threads of metal weaved to look exactly like tweed and hence why the band was flexible the way it is. I really like the way that the watch band can be set once on where  it fits my wrist and then it’s easy on and off after. Love the classic clean lines of that watch also.
> 
> However I find myself still debating over buying it and can use some help / arguments for/against it.
> Reason I didn’t pull the trigger... from a watch standpoint chanel to me is a fashion brand not a watch maker brand per se. The price tag is not low it’s about mid 4000 if I remember right? If i spend that kind of $ on a watch shouldn’t I get a “real” watch? On the other hand, I don’t find any of the “real” watches attractive to me  I don’t get the aesthetic of the Rolex like I don’t get hermes. It’s that I can see they are beautiful but I don’t like thick watch straps and bodies
> 
> Curious to get your thoughts on if I should forget about it or splurge?
> 
> Here’s my cheap but reliable rotary watch
> View attachment 4106100



Ok here are my thoughts @Vanana 
But you already now yes [emoji12] 
Get Chanel one [emoji13] no 
Ok now let’s be serious. 
I don’t know much about watches. I don’t have one. It’s not my cup of tea. 
Unless it looks more like Jewelry (blinging) and I am eyeing one from Chanel[emoji23] with satin bracelet, its bling but at the same time not just for evening. So that would be my first watch choice. Who knows? Maybe it’s addictive [emoji849][emoji854][emoji23][emoji13] 
If you love watches, but at the same time nothing is catching your eye, then maybe you should consider invest in Chanel watch. But first check the quality of it, how it’s ranking as a watch amongst other brands watches. Warranty ? 
Because if you get something else,and it might better as a watch, but you still want the Chanel watch design)you might be not so happy,and ending up still looking for the watch that you really wanted. Well I know I would [emoji848][emoji849]
P.S I also don’t have none of the @Marylin list[emoji13] No birkins(don’t care for) no Rolex(no watches at all) no Tiffany (nothing at all) when it comes to Jewelry, I am absolutely not in the brands( Love antique, and quality of the stone or item is a must. Looking forward to my wedding renewal woes ring -blue diamond [emoji12]
And Burberry aren’t my brand either [emoji38]


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> It’s a good watch and for someone who doesn’t get the watch obsession really, I personally think it’s enough of a watch to serve its purpose and look good with everything. I understand your problem with a Chanel watch. But if you love the design and if nothing else speaks to you, I’d say why not? Just because it’s not known to be a watch brand, that doesn’t mean they don’t make nice watches. You don’t have to have a Rolex as a watch, a Birkin as a bag, a Burberry as a trench and a Tiffany diamond as your engagement ring, blah, how boring! (I only have the Burberry and don’t miss any of the others,  but I would miss my trench coats)


Same here! No Rolex, no Birkin, no Tiffany diamond ring (I honestly think the price is way too inflated and the color/cut/clarity isn't that great either) but I do have a Burberry! Mostly because there are so many other options and brands from different price ranges but Burberry is the only brand I've been satisfied with for trench coat. 

I've heard that people in Europe wear their trenches in the rain but I can't bring myself to do that! I wear rain jackets with hoodies in the rain, no umbrella unless it's pouring. Am I the only one who wears it on a sunny cool day?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> If only I knew where to start this thread. The health forum? What shall we call it? The age of Aquarius?



That could be catchy 
Or everything what was concealed shall be revealed [emoji848] or create your faith with positivity or let’s talk about consciousness hrrr I don’t know [emoji23] 
Do you think we would have some ppl who would participate [emoji12]


----------



## cathe_kim

So... just out of curiosity, where does everyone buy their classic jewelry from? I don't have much in my collection and I don't think they're considered as classic. The only classic jewelry I have is a pair of Mikimoto pearl earrings. Everything else I bought from a South Korean brand that do really good small and dainty pieces. I've been looking at Tiffany's and it just screams "high school" to me..


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> @girleuro I wanted to post this separately. It’s probably more than a bit off topic for this thread, so others can just skip it, if it doesn’t interest them.
> 
> I enjoy reading your life affirming and positive posts. I meditate daily and practice yoga. I am in absolute agreement with you that it is important to work on ourselves.
> 
> I was talking to one of my patient’s mothers yesterday. We both agreed that if people just started with being kind, that the world state would improve. Simplistic, but true.
> 
> Most of you know that I work in the medical field. My DH is also in medicine. He is a MD practicing allergy and immunology. We both practice traditional western medicine, but are very open to holistic approaches and eastern and other philosophies. We may not always agree with them, but we keep an open mind.
> 
> I like to think that being open minded and accepting of other views helps to make us successful.
> 
> @girleuro I know that you have had some very negative experiences with medical providers; as in all fields, I realize that there are some bad ones. I would hope that if we ever meet, you would find that my DH and I are not in that group. [emoji3]
> 
> As @Marylin stated, if you start another thread, I would be interested in it.
> 
> Apologies to others for going so off topic.
> 
> Now back to our closets! [emoji6]



I am sure that you are very nice and Proffessional medical providers [emoji257] 
Although there are so many like I call them, desensitized medical ppl. 
The root of the problem is much deeper. 
In short I would called bought and sold What I mean by that, I look at this not at a particular doctor, but I am sorry, western medicine is a biggest fraud in a human history. It is owned completely by the same ppl , who owns oil. So from the time, that doctors study medicine, they study their agenda. And I don’t speak from tv watching person point I am much deeper. I know... And I am not just talking about nutrients, etc... I am talking about 
all the hidden technologies. There is no such thing that can’t be healed. 
We have cars flying, so don’t you think, we long time have ability,to heal paralysis, cancer etc... 
It’s sad that we are calling ancient medicine, that was for 1000’s of  years healing ppl-alternative medicine [emoji849] Where is the logic in that . I could go on and on . But this is not the right thread for it. I don’t want to go so much of the subject. [emoji56] 
And I promise I will never talk about this again 
Bottom line is that we are living in amazing times-everything what was concealed it will be revealed. So with that being said 
So much hidden things, and lying to ppl , and serving drug industry,it’s almost over.Enough is enough
Enough to treat ppl with wiping out all immune system. Enough treating symptoms, and not healing 
There are amazing doctors, my niece is going to be one ,very soon, but unfortunately the medical system is so rotten. How come that most doctors and nurses know less about nutrition than I do. Why we using dakin Solution to washed wounds, for God sake , it’s a bleach. Why don’t we use pure oxygen (hydrogen peroxide food grade) and oregano oil, and raw honey, turmeric 
I have the most amazing nurse, that you could find, but she has to follow orders , what comes from the top. Why so many western doctors are quitting... 
I apologize. I wasn’t talk about medicine at all. I was talking about energy . To me western medicine, it’s not a subject I want to have 
I am very passionate and I do practice what I believe. And I am surprising doctors and nurses with my work. Of course I don’t tell them[emoji12] 
And that’s not me who am I all the wisdom, I am getting from the higher power [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Same here! No Rolex, no Birkin, no Tiffany diamond ring (I honestly think the price is way too inflated and the color/cut/clarity isn't that great either) but I do have a Burberry! Mostly because there are so many other options and brands from different price ranges but Burberry is the only brand I've been satisfied with for trench coat.
> 
> I've heard that people in Europe wear their trenches in the rain but I can't bring myself to do that! I wear rain jackets with hoodies in the rain, no umbrella unless it's pouring. Am I the only one who wears it on a sunny cool day?



You know @Vanana that’s a real question. Yes, in Europe, we do wear trench coats, well I always wore . I live in South Florida and i don’t have one. I do wear umbrella. I guess if I am going to be in Europe more than in US, I might need start looking for trench. Hmm [emoji848]
Chanel has weird ones lately, unless I should look in some earlier collections. What other brand I should look into?


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> More on topic, I purchased some very cute yoga clothes recently.
> View attachment 4106172
> 
> View attachment 4106173
> 
> Definitely not me wearing them, and nope, no mod shots on these! [emoji23]



Very cute I can’t wait to get to my life - yoga, ballet and Gyrotonics [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> So... just out of curiosity, where does everyone buy their classic jewelry from? I don't have much in my collection and I don't think they're considered as classic. The only classic jewelry I have is a pair of Mikimoto pearl earrings. Everything else I bought from a South Korean brand that do really good small and dainty pieces. I've been looking at Tiffany's and it just screams "high school" to me..



I love vintage, so I look at some reputable resellers sites. I don’t care so much for brands in jewelry. I look for quality of work and if it’s stones, the quality of them . Although I saw amazing Cartier necklace [emoji7][emoji23]
On my wishlist is really exceptional quality strand of big south sea pearls [emoji120][emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

[emoji1327]‍♀️ I’m part of the Burberry coat club! 

Not part of the Rolex (I think of my Asian parents and I’m definitely not wanting to look like them [emoji23]) Tiffany diamond (not worth that price at all!) Birkin clubs. I wanted other H bags, but LV has my heart now. Custom bag at LV > surprise H bag I had to pre-spend for. 

I am guilty of the inexpensive Tiffany silver & enamel pieces though. But I have memories attached to them, so I don’t mind it. [emoji4]

I don’t have any of what’s considered classic jewelry. Mostly because I pick a different brand. 
Omega over Rolex, smaller pearl stores over Mikimoto. I don’t like gold much, going against all what my elders say 

What jewelry in your collection would be your staple pieces? Top 5?


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> You know @Vanana that’s a real question. Yes, in Europe, we do wear trench coats, well I always wore . I live in South Florida and i don’t have one. I do wear umbrella. I guess if I am going to be in Europe more than in US, I might need start looking for trench. Hmm [emoji848]
> Chanel has weird ones lately, unless I should look in some earlier collections. What other brand I should look into?


I think you meant me for this post! 

I don't know any other brands that do good trenches other than Burberry so perhaps @Vanana or any of the other ladies can comment?  I'd like to know myself!


----------



## bakeacookie

Aquascutum!
https://www.aquascutum.com

I hear their trenches are worth the money. 

If I had more reasons to own coats, I’d get an Aquascutum one too.


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I think you meant me for this post!
> 
> I don't know any other brands that do good trenches other than Burberry so perhaps @Vanana or any of the other ladies can comment?  I'd like to know myself!



What again [emoji23][emoji849] @cathe_kimI have to keep logging to the app, so I guess all the posts mixing up [emoji849]


----------



## cathe_kim

Excluding my wedding ring and bands, this is my entire jewelry collection! I wasn’t kidding when I said I don’t have much. I only have 4 pairs of earrings and 2 individual earrings for my cartilage piercings. 3 bracelets and 1 necklace. I’d say my top 5 would definitely be my tiffanys pearl bracelet, rose gold star bracelet, pearl earrings, rose gold diamond earrings and my floral earring


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I bought a me&i blouse without realizing a necklace I bought a decade earlier matches perfectly. How cool is that?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m the same way with dresses. One each summer, that has to be it. I’ve bought two this year....love your shoes...



I am the same like @Marylin my weakness are dresses [emoji13] And I try not to do it, I got better at it. I realized that 2 pieces (top and skirt) gives more diversity, but still continue with some dresses [emoji50][emoji849] 
It’s cute outfit @cathe_kim and of course like always love your shoes [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Aquascutum!
> https://www.aquascutum.com
> 
> I hear their trenches are worth the money.
> 
> If I had more reasons to own coats, I’d get an Aquascutum one too.



Thank you @bakeacookie [emoji257]
I definitely going to check it out


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4107013
> 
> I bought a me&i blouse without realizing a necklace I bought a decade earlier matches perfectly. How cool is that?



I like those blues. I would love outfit to give a little bit more shape maybe a thin belt. It’s a beautiful necklace, but it’s kind of lost in the blouse print . At least in the picture, [emoji848]it’s hard to see. . Maybe I would wear little bit like closer to the neck like a choker.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It doesn't work?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4107095
> 
> It doesn't work?



Score!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Like this? Like the cuffs)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That was meant to be a question mark.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 better as a short skirt?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I couldn't find a thin belt so I used a thick one to cinch the skirt up tight and high because it's too big for me and hangs loose and low on my hips.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4107096
> View attachment 4107097
> 
> 
> Like this? Like the cuffs)



I like this way better. So now there is some distance from the blouse and necklace,so the necklace can shine [emoji13]
And for my taste only blue cuff is enough. [emoji106]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I couldn't find a thin belt so I used a thick one to cinch the skirt up tight and high because it's too big for me and hangs loose and low on my hips.



Ah that’s why . You have a great body and when it’s hanging loose it doesn’t do it justice . 
You could do the short version, 
But I was thinking maybe just a little bit shorter not as much .


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That was meant to be a question mark.
> 
> View attachment 4107099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better as a short skirt?



I am looking again in both pictures, and even I am not a short skirts fan, I do like short one better than longer. 
What kind of shoes are you wearing 
If short skirt I would go for low ones or even like tennis or espadrilles and in more neutral color or could be navy . 
And cuffs I think I would go with one color


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I guess these.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I guess these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107126



These are cute blue yes are those flowers not too big . It’s hard to say I don’t want them to clash with your blouse [emoji848]I would go better for plain color ones


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You are so cute! You care about the shoes so much more than I do. 
I'm home for the day now in bare feet so it's a moot point.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are so cute! You care about the shoes so much more than I do.
> I'm home for the day now in bare feet so it's a moot point.



Did you mean a moo point?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm trying to get the cow joke.


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4107096
> View attachment 4107097
> 
> 
> Like this? Like the cuffs)


I love the necklace shorter because you can see how beautiful it is as opposed to when it was close to the neckline


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> These are cute blue yes are those flowers not too big . It’s hard to say I don’t want them to clash with your blouse [emoji848]I would go better for plain color ones


I agree!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cathe_kim said:


> I love the necklace shorter because you can see how beautiful it is as opposed to when it was close to the neckline



Oh thanks!!!


----------



## Marylin

Ladies, you’re moving too fast for an old woman ...
@HopelessBagGirl l love your matching blouse necklace skirt outfit! They’re meant to be. Like this skirt short like girleuro and also think it shows of your tiny frame much better. As for the necklace, I like it both ways. Anyway, very pretty! Good job! 
@girleuro how about something like “calling all spirits - who thinks there’s more to this world than the obvious”. Is that weird? I wouldn’t want to come across as the crazy person I seem to be...
@Vanana You’re almost done, hang in there!

Burberry is of course not the one and only trench brand! I have to admit though I wouldn’t buy any other. I bought my first over 25 years ago, had saved for it with the meager money I earned as a journalist in parliament and proudly put the Mark bills (back when we had the Deutsche Mark) on the counter. Many of them...
I still have that coat and wear it often. In the rain as well, what’s the purpose otherwise. the cuffs are scuffed, but other than that, it holds up well. 
Not Birkin, no Rolex, just the old Omega I got for Christmas in 1995.

Jewelry I have a lot. Some Tiffany, some Chanel custom jewelry as you know, and many beautiful pieces my husband gifts me with. I wear these five rings every day: My engagement ring that my husband had made for me in his granddad’s store, the wedding band of course, and two diamond trumpet rings by a German designer with a brown diamond (my oldest son’s brown eyes) and a light blue one (the color of my little one’s eyes). DH gave these to me when the boys were born, and they mean the world to me. The fifth one was made with seven of the diamonds his grand dad gave to him just before he passed away. So DH designed this ring for our 10th anniversary) 
Smart move I might add, because I would never take them off for any other ring, so he won’t ever need to buy another ring for me.)





And before you start wondering, no, the store does not exist any more, DH unfortunately isn’t a jeweler and there’s only one diamond left in that whole collection which is going to be for an engagement ring if one of the boys will need it one day.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Ladies, you’re moving too fast for an old woman ...
> @HopelessBagGirl l love your matching blouse necklace skirt outfit! They’re meant to be. Like this skirt short like girleuro and also think it shows of your tiny frame much better. As for the necklace, I like it both ways. Anyway, very pretty! Good job!
> @girleuro how about something like “calling all spirits - who thinks there’s more to this world than the obvious”. Is that weird? I wouldn’t want to come across as the crazy person I seem to be...
> @Vanana You’re almost done, hang in there!
> 
> Burberry is of course not the one and only trench brand! I have to admit though I wouldn’t buy any other. I bought my first over 25 years ago, had saved for it with the meager money I earned as a journalist in parliament and proudly put the Mark bills (back when we had the Deutsche Mark) on the counter. Many of them...
> I still have that coat and wear it often. In the rain as well, what’s the purpose otherwise. the cuffs are scuffed, but other than that, it holds up well.
> Not Birkin, no Rolex, just the old Omega I got for Christmas in 1995.
> 
> Jewelry I have a lot. Some Tiffany, some Chanel custom jewelry as you know, and many beautiful pieces my husband gifts me with. I wear these five rings every day: My engagement ring that my husband had made for me in his granddad’s store, the wedding band of course, and two diamond trumpet rings by a German designer with a brown diamond (my oldest son’s brown eyes) and a light blue one (the color of my little one’s eyes). DH gave these to me when the boys were born, and they mean the world to me. The fifth one was made with seven of the diamonds his grand dad gave to him just before he passed away. So DH designed this ring for our 10th anniversary)
> Smart move I might add, because I would never take them off for any other ring, so he won’t ever need to buy another ring for me.)
> 
> View attachment 4107341
> 
> 
> 
> And before you start wondering, no, the store does not exist any more, DH unfortunately isn’t a jeweler and there’s only one diamond left in that whole collection which is going to be for an engagement ring if one of the boys will need it one day.


Wow @Marylin! Your DH is so sweet and the meanings of the rings hold such a special meaning. TBH, I kinda chocked up a little when I read your post.


----------



## bakeacookie

Here’s my watch collection. I might let go of the white ceramic one. I don’t reach for it as often. 

If you could suggest another watch to compliment my current selection, what would you suggest? Or is my collection good the way it is?


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are so cute! You care about the shoes so much more than I do.
> I'm home for the day now in bare feet so it's a moot point.



Ah lol[emoji13][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Ladies, you’re moving too fast for an old woman ...
> @HopelessBagGirl l love your matching blouse necklace skirt outfit! They’re meant to be. Like this skirt short like girleuro and also think it shows of your tiny frame much better. As for the necklace, I like it both ways. Anyway, very pretty! Good job!
> @girleuro how about something like “calling all spirits - who thinks there’s more to this world than the obvious”. Is that weird? I wouldn’t want to come across as the crazy person I seem to be...
> @Vanana You’re almost done, hang in there!
> 
> Burberry is of course not the one and only trench brand! I have to admit though I wouldn’t buy any other. I bought my first over 25 years ago, had saved for it with the meager money I earned as a journalist in parliament and proudly put the Mark bills (back when we had the Deutsche Mark) on the counter. Many of them...
> I still have that coat and wear it often. In the rain as well, what’s the purpose otherwise. the cuffs are scuffed, but other than that, it holds up well.
> Not Birkin, no Rolex, just the old Omega I got for Christmas in 1995.
> 
> Jewelry I have a lot. Some Tiffany, some Chanel custom jewelry as you know, and many beautiful pieces my husband gifts me with. I wear these five rings every day: My engagement ring that my husband had made for me in his granddad’s store, the wedding band of course, and two diamond trumpet rings by a German designer with a brown diamond (my oldest son’s brown eyes) and a light blue one (the color of my little one’s eyes). DH gave these to me when the boys were born, and they mean the world to me. The fifth one was made with seven of the diamonds his grand dad gave to him just before he passed away. So DH designed this ring for our 10th anniversary)
> Smart move I might add, because I would never take them off for any other ring, so he won’t ever need to buy another ring for me.)
> 
> View attachment 4107341
> 
> 
> 
> And before you start wondering, no, the store does not exist any more, DH unfortunately isn’t a jeweler and there’s only one diamond left in that whole collection which is going to be for an engagement ring if one of the boys will need it one day.



Aww @Marylin that’s the most beautiful story . Your husband is a very thoughtful guy. [emoji120] it’s so beautiful and so sentimental . And it is priceless! 

How sweet of course it’s very meaningful. It didn’t came to you easy then. [emoji257]And Wow you still have that Burberry trench [emoji50] 
I know they make good quality trenches , I just don’t know if I like their checkers design[emoji849]
In Florida I never needed one. But Europe is different. Is not all the time,I am going to be in resorts. [emoji849] 

About calling all spirits, it’s kind of tricky, it’s more connects with the evil 
Just google Marina Abramovic and her spirit cooking dinner [emoji23][emoji849][emoji33]


----------



## minoxa33

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4107615
> 
> 
> Here’s my watch collection. I might let go of the white ceramic one. I don’t reach for it as often.
> 
> If you could suggest another watch to compliment my current selection, what would you suggest? Or is my collection good the way it is?



I like your collection! It is very different from mine, style-wise, so I struggled to get a group shot. I decide by colour which one to wear: gold, gold/brown, gold/navy, silver/black or silver. So I have everything covered atm. How do you decide in the morning?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4107615
> 
> 
> Here’s my watch collection. I might let go of the white ceramic one. I don’t reach for it as often.
> 
> If you could suggest another watch to compliment my current selection, what would you suggest? Or is my collection good the way it is?



Uh what do I know about watches [emoji849][emoji4] 
So your collection maybe needs some color or some bling [emoji13][emoji56]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

minoxa33 said:


> I like your collection! It is very different from mine, style-wise, so I struggled to get a group shot. I decide by colour which one to wear: gold, gold/brown, gold/navy, silver/black or silver. So I have everything covered atm. How do you decide in the morning?
> 
> View attachment 4107684


maybe a round sphere? tan leather strap? however I see your collection as very complete and versatile?


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> [emoji1327]‍♀️ I’m part of the Burberry coat club!
> 
> Not part of the Rolex (I think of my Asian parents and I’m definitely not wanting to look like them [emoji23]) Tiffany diamond (not worth that price at all!) Birkin clubs. I wanted other H bags, but LV has my heart now. Custom bag at LV > surprise H bag I had to pre-spend for.
> 
> I am guilty of the inexpensive Tiffany silver & enamel pieces though. But I have memories attached to them, so I don’t mind it. [emoji4]
> 
> I don’t have any of what’s considered classic jewelry. Mostly because I pick a different brand.
> Omega over Rolex, smaller pearl stores over Mikimoto. I don’t like gold much, going against all what my elders say
> 
> What jewelry in your collection would be your staple pieces? Top 5?



I don’t wear too much real jewelry right now. It might going to change [emoji848][emoji12]
I am more into Chanel costume jewelry 
But I always wear my vintage pendant necklace which I received from my husband on our wedding. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
I wear always my engagement/wedding ring. It consists from 3 rings the middle one is engagement with a diamond and two from each side. 
I also wear simple diamonds bracelet.it created of the words I love you it was my first gift from my husband while we were dating. 
And sometimes I wear my diamond earrings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Long strand of pearls


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Wow @Marylin! Your DH is so sweet and the meanings of the rings hold such a special meaning. TBH, I kinda chocked up a little when I read your post.


Sorry, I didn’t mean to be so sentimental. DH defintely is not overboard generous, but he’s very thoughtful and picky when it comes to gifts. He himself doesn’t like gifts at all, I usually ask him what it is he wouldn’t buy himself, so we kind of agree what I get for him.



girleuro said:


> Aww @Marylin that’s the most beautiful story . Your husband is a very thoughtful guy. [emoji120] it’s so beautiful and so sentimental . And it is priceless!
> 
> How sweet of course it’s very meaningful. It didn’t came to you easy then. [emoji257]And Wow you still have that Burberry trench [emoji50]
> I know they make good quality trenches , I just don’t know if I like their checkers design[emoji849]
> In Florida I never needed one. But Europe is different. Is not all the time,I am going to be in resorts. [emoji849]
> 
> About calling all spirits, it’s kind of tricky, it’s more connects with the evil
> Just google Marina Abramovic and her spirit cooking dinner [emoji23][emoji849][emoji33]



Oh no, no evil spirits please! I guess I used the word, because the word spirit in all the languages I know mostly has a positive, lively meaning, in Latin it actually means life. The word soul comes to mind, it’s also a good word, but in English it has a negative connection mostly. So I’m lost for words this time. 
Not every Burberry shows off it’s pattern. It’s usually hidden on the back of the collar and only visible once you pull it up. These are mine. My old one is the longer version, the short one lighter in color and shorter, obviously.


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4107615
> 
> 
> Here’s my watch collection. I might let go of the white ceramic one. I don’t reach for it as often.
> 
> If you could suggest another watch to compliment my current selection, what would you suggest? Or is my collection good the way it is?


Beautiful! I love them all! I do understand why you don’t reach for the white one often, it sort of looks childish compared to it’s beautiful big  brothers and sisters. I can’t see, what’s missing, maybe something very simple and clean?
Oh I got it now! You need different watches for different time zones! Since they’re all set on different times...



minoxa33 said:


> I like your collection! It is very different from mine, style-wise, so I struggled to get a group shot. I decide by colour which one to wear: gold, gold/brown, gold/navy, silver/black or silver. So I have everything covered atm. How do you decide in the morning?
> 
> View attachment 4107684



Interesting, how two watch collections can be so different. They’re all so elegant and feminine. Very pretty. Never thought of having to match my watch with my clothes. Would mean a watch-match every morning for me...


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I don’t wear too much real jewelry right now. It might going to change [emoji848][emoji12]
> I am more into Chanel costume jewelry
> But I always wear my vintage pendant necklace which I received from my husband on our wedding.
> View attachment 4107726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear always my engagement/wedding ring. It consists from 3 rings the middle one is engagement with a diamond and two from each side.
> I also wear simple diamonds bracelet.it created of the words I love you it was my first gift from my husband while we were dating.
> And sometimes I wear my diamond earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long strand of pearls


You’re the silver and diamonds girl then! See, just as sentimental as I am...
I think I’ve seen your diamond earrings in some mod shots, haven’t I? Very, very beautiful!

We women are all the same. Couldn’t imagine my DH to get all watery eyes when referring to the beautiful office chair he got for his birthday that supports his back so well and oh how he loves it... Nope, can’t imagine...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You’re the silver and diamonds girl then! See, just as sentimental as I am...
> I think I’ve seen your diamond earrings in some mod shots, haven’t I? Very, very beautiful!



Thank you @Marylin [emoji257]Yes we are alike . And yes I wore them with my sequins top and jeans . You remember[emoji56] [emoji257]
When it comes to jewelry, and architecture (like design) I am very old fashioned Love vintage look and yes Love diamonds, I do love other precious stones,but I don’t have nothing with them yet. I actually only gold girl. I am very allergic to silver [emoji23] 
I remember it was so funny, but painful. 
In the beginning of dating , My husband bought me a little heart more like costume jewelry and it was with silver chain. I told him that i am allergic to silver. He didn’t believe me. So I started wearing and my neck was all in hives (it looked horrible and painful) so he run and bought me gold chain and apologized million times[emoji23]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Great grandmothers (1,2) and grandfather’s watches. All real gold, the last one engraved with their anniversary date (oh I get teary too...). I wear a fitbit daily because it tracks my sleep and sugar intake, and my grandfather’s watch on special occasions. The others are over 70/100 years old and you have to twist the little wheel to make them work (there must be a word for that... sorry, English is my 3rd language)


A collection of rings and a pair of pink ladybug earrings bought in Ponte Vecchio, Venice, by my parents when I was about 6.


Earrings, all precious stones and real pearls. i wore the dangly pearl ones a lot until my baby started pulling them...


Set of earrings and ring, and gold earrings, all from the 70s as you can see. I wear these for fun and for costumes a couple of times lol


Aaaahhhh this was my mums. She wore that a lot.


This is the necklace I want to modify. It’s too formal and can’t pair it for daily use. Plus I never wear makeup and I can’t pull it of bareface. I’m thinking maybe a bracelet and a necklace with four pearls and gold chain.
And finally a few of my faves... my parents gave it to me for my 18th birthday and I wore it to the opera once. I realised that I’ll never use it like this, so I’ll change it up!


Obviously my white gold wedding band (it is treated with a coat of yellow something so it looks like this) and diamonds in white gold as well. The diamond ring is over 100 years old.


Close up of the lady bug earrings aaaaahhhh


I think this is an emmerald and diamonds on gold.
This is my family jewlery. It was my great grandmothers, then my gran, my mum, now me and some day for my daughter. They all added pieces and I will too.
As you can see yellow gold is the big theme and I love it. Very southern europe. Some of it looks a little granish to some people but overall it’s classic and elegant imo. As I’ve said, very southern europe vibes.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Sorry for the poor quality pics and the totally out of topic post... i saw talking of jewlery and IT IS MY CHANCE TO SHINE. Also I made it sound like my mum past but she’s 55 and going nowhere (and keeping other stuff in her collection too. Most of it goes to the oldest daughter -me- but my sis got some pretty pieces as well). My wedding pieces are also 5 generations old (counting my kid who is 11 months) and are kept in a safe separately. Just thinking that one day I’ll sit with her and show her all the stuff, try it on, explain the stories... oh and fun fact, my gran used to buy stuff at online auntions in the early 2000s when almost nobody had computers. She rocked.


----------



## bakeacookie

I haven’t set some of them after getting new batteries. The one in the middle needs to be worn to start up again, as it’s automatic. 

The only one that’s at the right time is the LV one [emoji23]. 

I primarily wear watches in the winter when I can wear sleeves to prevent the face and bezel from getting scratched lol. 

I pass through a metal detector daily due to the nature of my work, so I wear my Shinola to work. I can interchange the band to a nylon one, so I might use this in the summer now. 

For weekends I wear the Omegas. If my outfit is dressier or I am wearing other accessories, I wear the LV Fifty Five. 

@minoxa33 I like how all of yours are rectangular! 

@Marylin the white one doesn’t fit my style anymore, I did get that awhile ago, so maybe it is a bit more childish compared to the others. It didn’t even make the watch roll [emoji23]


I feel bad for not wearing my sentimental jewelry. I just don’t like wearing much sometimes lol

But I do have a Tiffany titanium key from DBF! He gave it to me for our first Christmas. 

He asked my BFF what I would want for Christmas, and she had mentioned I was saving for a key from Tiffany but college expenses kept coming up so I never got it. 

He tells me now he shouldn’t have set the bar so high. Lol. 

My Tiffany charm collection is because of him.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Ladies, you’re moving too fast for an old woman ...
> @HopelessBagGirl l love your matching blouse necklace skirt outfit! They’re meant to be. Like this skirt short like girleuro and also think it shows of your tiny frame much better. As for the necklace, I like it both ways. Anyway, very pretty! Good job!
> @girleuro how about something like “calling all spirits - who thinks there’s more to this world than the obvious”. Is that weird? I wouldn’t want to come across as the crazy person I seem to be...
> @Vanana You’re almost done, hang in there!
> 
> Burberry is of course not the one and only trench brand! I have to admit though I wouldn’t buy any other. I bought my first over 25 years ago, had saved for it with the meager money I earned as a journalist in parliament and proudly put the Mark bills (back when we had the Deutsche Mark) on the counter. Many of them...
> I still have that coat and wear it often. In the rain as well, what’s the purpose otherwise. the cuffs are scuffed, but other than that, it holds up well.
> Not Birkin, no Rolex, just the old Omega I got for Christmas in 1995.
> 
> Jewelry I have a lot. Some Tiffany, some Chanel custom jewelry as you know, and many beautiful pieces my husband gifts me with. I wear these five rings every day: My engagement ring that my husband had made for me in his granddad’s store, the wedding band of course, and two diamond trumpet rings by a German designer with a brown diamond (my oldest son’s brown eyes) and a light blue one (the color of my little one’s eyes). DH gave these to me when the boys were born, and they mean the world to me. The fifth one was made with seven of the diamonds his grand dad gave to him just before he passed away. So DH designed this ring for our 10th anniversary)
> Smart move I might add, because I would never take them off for any other ring, so he won’t ever need to buy another ring for me.)
> 
> View attachment 4107341
> 
> 
> And before you start wondering, no, the store does not exist any more, DH unfortunately isn’t a jeweler and there’s only one diamond left in that whole collection which is going to be for an engagement ring if one of the boys will need it one day.




You have beautiful pieces and what makes them even more special is that each of your rings has a great meaning for you and your loved ones. 

Also, I am glad to see that there are other people mixing metals for the wedding sets!


I usually rotate my jewelry, but I wear everyday the wedding band ( rosegold) and engagement ring (ceylon sapphire from an old ring of his late mum) and on the  other hand I have a trinity ring as a memory of my grandmother.

The watch is an Omega, which has been used daily for the last decade and I am starting to wonder if another watch with a black strap could be a good alternative.



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4107615
> 
> 
> Here’s my watch collection. I might let go of the white ceramic one. I don’t reach for it as often.
> 
> If you could suggest another watch to compliment my current selection, what would you suggest? Or is my collection good the way it is?



Great collection!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't own a watch!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Ladies, you’re moving too fast for an old woman ...
> @HopelessBagGirl l love your matching blouse necklace skirt outfit! They’re meant to be. Like this skirt short like girleuro and also think it shows of your tiny frame much better. As for the necklace, I like it both ways. Anyway, very pretty! Good job!
> @girleuro how about something like “calling all spirits - who thinks there’s more to this world than the obvious”. Is that weird? I wouldn’t want to come across as the crazy person I seem to be...
> @Vanana You’re almost done, hang in there!
> 
> Burberry is of course not the one and only trench brand! I have to admit though I wouldn’t buy any other. I bought my first over 25 years ago, had saved for it with the meager money I earned as a journalist in parliament and proudly put the Mark bills (back when we had the Deutsche Mark) on the counter. Many of them...
> I still have that coat and wear it often. In the rain as well, what’s the purpose otherwise. the cuffs are scuffed, but other than that, it holds up well.
> Not Birkin, no Rolex, just the old Omega I got for Christmas in 1995.
> 
> Jewelry I have a lot. Some Tiffany, some Chanel custom jewelry as you know, and many beautiful pieces my husband gifts me with. I wear these five rings every day: My engagement ring that my husband had made for me in his granddad’s store, the wedding band of course, and two diamond trumpet rings by a German designer with a brown diamond (my oldest son’s brown eyes) and a light blue one (the color of my little one’s eyes). DH gave these to me when the boys were born, and they mean the world to me. The fifth one was made with seven of the diamonds his grand dad gave to him just before he passed away. So DH designed this ring for our 10th anniversary)
> Smart move I might add, because I would never take them off for any other ring, so he won’t ever need to buy another ring for me.)
> 
> View attachment 4107341
> 
> 
> 
> And before you start wondering, no, the store does not exist any more, DH unfortunately isn’t a jeweler and there’s only one diamond left in that whole collection which is going to be for an engagement ring if one of the boys will need it one day.


This is so sweet


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't own a watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Same!!! [emoji23][emoji23] Unless you consider an apple watch a watch


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My dad used to buy me a new swatch watch every summer in the late eighties and nineties. I loved how colorful they were.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mdcx

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My dad used to buy me a new swatch watch every summer in the late eighties and nineties. I loved how colorful they were.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That was so sweet of him! I loved Swatch watches.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I did too!! So much. I can't remember when the last time I've regularly worn a watch.....


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4107774
> 
> Great grandmothers (1,2) and grandfather’s watches. All real gold, the last one engraved with their anniversary date (oh I get teary too...). I wear a fitbit daily because it tracks my sleep and sugar intake, and my grandfather’s watch on special occasions. The others are over 70/100 years old and you have to twist the little wheel to make them work (there must be a word for that... sorry, English is my 3rd language)
> View attachment 4107776
> 
> A collection of rings and a pair of pink ladybug earrings bought in Ponte Vecchio, Venice, by my parents when I was about 6.
> View attachment 4107779
> 
> Earrings, all precious stones and real pearls. i wore the dangly pearl ones a lot until my baby started pulling them...
> View attachment 4107781
> 
> Set of earrings and ring, and gold earrings, all from the 70s as you can see. I wear these for fun and for costumes a couple of times lol
> View attachment 4107782
> 
> Aaaahhhh this was my mums. She wore that a lot.
> View attachment 4107785
> 
> This is the necklace I want to modify. It’s too formal and can’t pair it for daily use. Plus I never wear makeup and I can’t pull it of bareface. I’m thinking maybe a bracelet and a necklace with four pearls and gold chain.
> And finally a few of my faves... my parents gave it to me for my 18th birthday and I wore it to the opera once. I realised that I’ll never use it like this, so I’ll change it up!
> View attachment 4107790
> 
> Obviously my white gold wedding band (it is treated with a coat of yellow something so it looks like this) and diamonds in white gold as well. The diamond ring is over 100 years old.
> View attachment 4107795
> 
> Close up of the lady bug earrings aaaaahhhh
> View attachment 4107797
> 
> I think this is an emmerald and diamonds on gold.
> This is my family jewlery. It was my great grandmothers, then my gran, my mum, now me and some day for my daughter. They all added pieces and I will too.
> As you can see yellow gold is the big theme and I love it. Very southern europe. Some of it looks a little granish to some people but overall it’s classic and elegant imo. As I’ve said, very southern europe vibes.



Aww love it all [emoji257] It’s not granish at all. I love vintage and older looks as well. I know that we live in a fast lane ,21st Century and all those contemporary futuristic looks, that I really don’t like. I love vintage and sentimental value, like your grandmother ‘s jewelry. 
I love Mediterranean architecture design. I always teach my step daughter 
Being old fashioned it’s always in fashion [emoji13]
And how sentimental. All of them have their own story. It’s beautiful and emotional to read.Thank you for sharing @susanagonzc [emoji120][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

minoxa33 said:


> I like your collection! It is very different from mine, style-wise, so I struggled to get a group shot. I decide by colour which one to wear: gold, gold/brown, gold/navy, silver/black or silver. So I have everything covered atm. How do you decide in the morning?
> 
> View attachment 4107684



Ah I am not into watches at all[emoji50], 
So don’t know a thing about them[emoji849]
but some of your’s  looks more like a piece of jewelry than the watch . I like the 3rd one and maybe the first one.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sorry, I didn’t mean to be so sentimental. DH defintely is not overboard generous, but he’s very thoughtful and picky when it comes to gifts. He himself doesn’t like gifts at all, I usually ask him what it is he wouldn’t buy himself, so we kind of agree what I get for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, no evil spirits please! I guess I used the word, because the word spirit in all the languages I know mostly has a positive, lively meaning, in Latin it actually means life. The word soul comes to mind, it’s also a good word, but in English it has a negative connection mostly. So I’m lost for words this time.
> Not every Burberry shows off it’s pattern. It’s usually hidden on the back of the collar and only visible once you pull it up. These are mine. My old one is the longer version, the short one lighter in color and shorter, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 4107745
> View attachment 4107746



Don’t apologize sentimental is so beautiful. 
Ha ha [emoji23] Have you googled that lady and her so called art. Very creepy. 
You want to see real weird, it’s epitome of the weird [emoji33] And she and her art is connected to our politicians, including woman who was running for President 
That’s scary and weird , you do need to see. Check her on YouTube 

Wow oh [emoji849][emoji38] why I thought that Burberry all checkered [emoji849][emoji848] 
I like the long one ,only not a fan of those soldier looking shoulders.
I want something more feminine. 
I kick myself, [emoji23]that I never purchased vintage, but practically new Chanel navy satin trench. It had pearl buttons. It was so pretty ,so feminine and of course not so expensive 
I hope to see it again [emoji120]
Recent Chanel collections looks of trenches some weird not classic not elegant. Looking more like futuristic. And the Fabrics I don’t think it’s really for the rain. It’s more for fashion 
But I do like Burberry trench color. 
What about Dior . Do they have trenches? I love Dior suits structure 
They always had and keeping the same style , impeccably elegant
Chanel it’s kind of wonders somewhere. Their majority jackets becoming boxy. [emoji849] but they still have the most beautiful tweeds and buttons and/or embroidery.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I haven’t set some of them after getting new batteries. The one in the middle needs to be worn to start up again, as it’s automatic.
> 
> The only one that’s at the right time is the LV one [emoji23].
> 
> I primarily wear watches in the winter when I can wear sleeves to prevent the face and bezel from getting scratched lol.
> 
> I pass through a metal detector daily due to the nature of my work, so I wear my Shinola to work. I can interchange the band to a nylon one, so I might use this in the summer now.
> 
> For weekends I wear the Omegas. If my outfit is dressier or I am wearing other accessories, I wear the LV Fifty Five.
> 
> @minoxa33 I like how all of yours are rectangular!
> 
> @Marylin the white one doesn’t fit my style anymore, I did get that awhile ago, so maybe it is a bit more childish compared to the others. It didn’t even make the watch roll [emoji23]
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not wearing my sentimental jewelry. I just don’t like wearing much sometimes lol
> 
> But I do have a Tiffany titanium key from DBF! He gave it to me for our first Christmas.
> 
> He asked my BFF what I would want for Christmas, and she had mentioned I was saving for a key from Tiffany but college expenses kept coming up so I never got it.
> 
> He tells me now he shouldn’t have set the bar so high. Lol.
> 
> My Tiffany charm collection is because of him.



How sweet of your DBF he gave you a key to his heart [emoji173]️ 
Love beautiful and sentimental stories [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Sorry for the poor quality pics and the totally out of topic post... i saw talking of jewlery and IT IS MY CHANCE TO SHINE. Also I made it sound like my mum past but she’s 55 and going nowhere (and keeping other stuff in her collection too. Most of it goes to the oldest daughter -me- but my sis got some pretty pieces as well). My wedding pieces are also 5 generations old (counting my kid who is 11 months) and are kept in a safe separately. Just thinking that one day I’ll sit with her and show her all the stuff, try it on, explain the stories... oh and fun fact, my gran used to buy stuff at online auntions in the early 2000s when almost nobody had computers. She rocked.



@susanagonzc It’s all beautiful and so sentimental. Love it. We understood that your mom is well. It doesn’t have someone to pass to share their Jewelry with their daughters . It’s still meaningful and sentimental 
My mom gave me my great great grandmother’s gold watch when i was only 18 and my grandmother gave me this beautiful little gold cross when i was 6 I was alter girl, so she loved it. well she said it’s mine , but she didn’t wanted me to lose, so she kept in her jewelry box)unfortunately after her passing, my aunt never gave me that cross. 
And gold watch i also left at home,in Europe [emoji20]
Now let’s talk about your beautiful pearl necklace. Don’t redo it. It’s beautiful 
And you can wear . It looks to me, that is more fragile piece,and shouldn’t be worn every day. But for more special occasions ,not for something too much fancy,but even you and your DH going out for dinner or when you dress up more. I don’t want you to regret later. 
Think about it[emoji120] it looks very beautiful and special 
And pearls are so always elegant no matter what age. You can wear them dress up or even with jeans and a little jacket. With summer dresses


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4107615
> 
> 
> Here’s my watch collection. I might let go of the white ceramic one. I don’t reach for it as often.
> 
> If you could suggest another watch to compliment my current selection, what would you suggest? Or is my collection good the way it is?





minoxa33 said:


> I like your collection! It is very different from mine, style-wise, so I struggled to get a group shot. I decide by colour which one to wear: gold, gold/brown, gold/navy, silver/black or silver. So I have everything covered atm. How do you decide in the morning?
> 
> View attachment 4107684





susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4107774
> 
> Great grandmothers (1,2) and grandfather’s watches. All real gold, the last one engraved with their anniversary date (oh I get teary too...). I wear a fitbit daily because it tracks my sleep and sugar intake, and my grandfather’s watch on special occasions. The others are over 70/100 years old and you have to twist the little wheel to make them work (there must be a word for that... sorry, English is my 3rd language)
> View attachment 4107776
> 
> A collection of rings and a pair of pink ladybug earrings bought in Ponte Vecchio, Venice, by my parents when I was about 6.
> View attachment 4107779
> 
> Earrings, all precious stones and real pearls. i wore the dangly pearl ones a lot until my baby started pulling them...
> View attachment 4107781
> 
> Set of earrings and ring, and gold earrings, all from the 70s as you can see. I wear these for fun and for costumes a couple of times lol
> View attachment 4107782
> 
> Aaaahhhh this was my mums. She wore that a lot.
> View attachment 4107785
> 
> This is the necklace I want to modify. It’s too formal and can’t pair it for daily use. Plus I never wear makeup and I can’t pull it of bareface. I’m thinking maybe a bracelet and a necklace with four pearls and gold chain.
> And finally a few of my faves... my parents gave it to me for my 18th birthday and I wore it to the opera once. I realised that I’ll never use it like this, so I’ll change it up!
> View attachment 4107790
> 
> Obviously my white gold wedding band (it is treated with a coat of yellow something so it looks like this) and diamonds in white gold as well. The diamond ring is over 100 years old.
> View attachment 4107795
> 
> Close up of the lady bug earrings aaaaahhhh
> View attachment 4107797
> 
> I think this is an emmerald and diamonds on gold.
> This is my family jewlery. It was my great grandmothers, then my gran, my mum, now me and some day for my daughter. They all added pieces and I will too.
> As you can see yellow gold is the big theme and I love it. Very southern europe. Some of it looks a little granish to some people but overall it’s classic and elegant imo. As I’ve said, very southern europe vibes.



I love everyone's collection!! It's amazing that they're consisted of different colors and styles but are so complete. 

and @susanagonzc, can you're collection of jewelry get any more perfect! In all aspects?!!! So much history, so much value (not just monetary). Every one of your jewelry items are so unique  I especially love your family jewelry. Your great grandmother, grandmother, mother and now you, not only enjoy and appreciate it, but think about your children and future generations in hopes that they will also love and value it as well. It's like something from the movies!!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> I haven’t set some of them after getting new batteries. The one in the middle needs to be worn to start up again, as it’s automatic.
> 
> The only one that’s at the right time is the LV one [emoji23].
> 
> I primarily wear watches in the winter when I can wear sleeves to prevent the face and bezel from getting scratched lol.
> 
> I pass through a metal detector daily due to the nature of my work, so I wear my Shinola to work. I can interchange the band to a nylon one, so I might use this in the summer now.
> 
> For weekends I wear the Omegas. If my outfit is dressier or I am wearing other accessories, I wear the LV Fifty Five.
> 
> @minoxa33 I like how all of yours are rectangular!
> 
> @Marylin the white one doesn’t fit my style anymore, I did get that awhile ago, so maybe it is a bit more childish compared to the others. It didn’t even make the watch roll [emoji23]
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not wearing my sentimental jewelry. I just don’t like wearing much sometimes lol
> 
> But I do have a Tiffany titanium key from DBF! He gave it to me for our first Christmas.
> 
> He asked my BFF what I would want for Christmas, and she had mentioned I was saving for a key from Tiffany but college expenses kept coming up so I never got it.
> 
> He tells me now he shouldn’t have set the bar so high. Lol.
> 
> My Tiffany charm collection is because of him.



Your DBF is so sweet  And yes, when you start off big, can't scale back down. You are one  lucky lady!!


----------



## minoxa33

susanagonzc said:


> maybe a round sphere? tan leather strap? however I see your collection as very complete and versatile?



A round one was what DBF suggested - he is into watches. And I was all „um, I don‘t know...“ [emoji1] When I wear one of my tan bags, it depends on its hardware, which watch I choose.


----------



## minoxa33

Marylin said:


> Beautiful! I love them all! I do understand why you don’t reach for the white one often, it sort of looks childish compared to it’s beautiful big  brothers and sisters. I can’t see, what’s missing, maybe something very simple and clean?
> Oh I got it now! You need different watches for different time zones! Since they’re all set on different times...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, how two watch collections can be so different. They’re all so elegant and feminine. Very pretty. Never thought of having to match my watch with my clothes. Would mean a watch-match every morning for me...



@bakeacookie I do not see what is missing from your collection, either. Love the blue Omega! I think, the variety is great.

@Marylin Yes, that is what I thought - so different! And both of us seem to have a preferred shape and style. I think, I am a bit matchy-matchy here, I like to colour- and hardware-coordinate clothing/shoes/bags/jewellery ...


----------



## minoxa33

Thanks for all the beautiful jewellery eye candy everyone! [emoji7] I like to colour-coordinate there as well so I have a variety of gold and silver and a little bit of rosegold. I would feel bad to do a group shot, actually. *facepalm* It is a mixture of costume and real pieces with some but not many family pieces. Branded is a bit of Tiffany and Bottega Veneta silver. Pearls for everyday opportunities. And I also have the Cartier Trinity ring which I wear daily. Not married yet, but on the lookout for classic diamond pieces ...


----------



## minoxa33

This is today‘s selection - I shopped my own closet for these neglected flats!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## minoxa33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4108468
> View attachment 4108470
> View attachment 4108471



I know you are embracing shawls as clothing at the moment, but I probably would just wear the dress, the bag with strap and tassel and the sandals. This is great and special, does not need a coat or scarf! [emoji253] Maybe wait for a warmer day?


----------



## bakeacookie

minoxa33 said:


> This is today‘s selection - I shopped my own closet for these neglected flats!
> 
> View attachment 4108426
> 
> View attachment 4108427



Love your Mulberry!


----------



## cathe_kim

minoxa33 said:


> This is today‘s selection - I shopped my own closet for these neglected flats!
> 
> View attachment 4108426
> 
> View attachment 4108427



Love your outfit! Do you mind my asking where you got your white jeans from? I’m on the hunt for a pair that’s not see through!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4108468
> View attachment 4108470
> View attachment 4108471



I agree, I love how this dress looks without the clothing underneath! Also lovely bag!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thanks all for your comments on my jewlery! @cathe_kim yes this collection is very special! @girleuro maybe you’re right... I’ll give the necklace another chance!


----------



## bakeacookie

@susanagonzc how do you organize such a beautiful and sentimental collection?


----------



## girleuro

minoxa33 said:


> This is today‘s selection - I shopped my own closet for these neglected flats!
> 
> View attachment 4108426
> 
> View attachment 4108427



Beautiful outfit and beautiful your neglected [emoji30] flats[emoji38]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I agree, I love how this dress looks without the clothing underneath! Also lovely bag!



I agree with ladies. Beautiful scarf but this dress doesn’t need more than shoes and accessories. Sometimes less is more [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks all for your comments on my jewlery! @cathe_kim yes this collection is very special! @girleuro maybe you’re right... I’ll give the necklace another chance!



Yesss [emoji38][emoji126] [emoji122]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's just so cold today!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## minoxa33

cathe_kim said:


> Love your outfit! Do you mind my asking where you got your white jeans from? I’m on the hunt for a pair that’s not see through!



Thank you! Yes, sure, they are Diesel Skinzee, very comfortable and stretchy.


----------



## minoxa33

girleuro said:


> Beautiful outfit and beautiful your neglected [emoji30] flats[emoji38]



Now I know why again... my heels hurt... too bad!


----------



## bakeacookie

minoxa33 said:


> Now I know why again... my heels hurt... too bad!



Let them go! No cute shoe is worth pain!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

minoxa33 said:


> Now I know why again... my heels hurt... too bad!


bye bye shoes!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bakeacookie said:


> @susanagonzc how do you organize such a beautiful and sentimental collection?


I have two jewlery boxes from Carpisa. I keep the good stuff in one, and then costume jewlery in the other. I have a little makeup bin to store some bulky necklaces but don't use it much. I used to have it all in a safe and I never wore it... but we recently got an alarm for the house so I feel less anxious about it. The wedding set is in a safe though. I keep it in a not so accessible closet so it's not too easy to access in case of a robbery.


----------



## cathe_kim

minoxa33 said:


> Thank you! Yes, sure, they are Diesel Skinzee, very comfortable and stretchy.



Thanks!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

minoxa33 said:


> Now I know why again... my heels hurt... too bad!



That’s one thing you can rid from your closet! Don’t keep them if they hurt!


----------



## girleuro

minoxa33 said:


> Now I know why again... my heels hurt... too bad!



Oh no [emoji20] no beauty can compensate the pain.


----------



## cathe_kim

I wore new shoes at work today too. I wore them once for a NYE party and tried to dress them down. Hoping I’ve succeeded.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

minoxa33 said:


> Thank you! Yes, sure, they are Diesel Skinzee, very comfortable and stretchy.



I have and love those jeans too


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I wore new shoes at work today too. I wore them once for a NYE party and tried to dress them down. Hoping I’ve succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109140



Yes you did [emoji122] it’s still looks very sheik [emoji7] and your shoes gorgeousness


----------



## MinaAnais

The jumpsuit has been refunded, it was sold out! Oh well, it wasn't meant to be then.

The weather forecast warned of a heatwave coming, I really need to find something as Currently my wardrobe doesn't have many items for the hot weather!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm about to step into very hot and humid weather for a month. I bought 4 dresses with built-in bras so that I could be wearing very little in total since everything will be soaked in sweat, and especially layers (I hate feeling damp fabric under my breasts around my ribcage where the bra supports, in truly hot/humid weather so eliminating the bra is just less heat trapped there I figure). 
I'm going to just alternate these 4 dresses for a month at my mom's.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4109607
> 
> I'm about to step into very hot and humid weather for a month. I bought 4 dresses with built-in bras so that I could be wearing very little in total since everything will be soaked in sweat, and especially layers (I hate feeling damp fabric under my breasts around my ribcage where the bra supports, in truly hot/humid weather so eliminating the bra is just less heat trapped there I figure).
> I'm going to just alternate these 4 dresses for a month at my mom's.



Uh sorry  I live in South Florida but I do hate the heat. Thank God , this year so far wasn’t as hot as other summers. I pray that will continue until i leave Florida 
The dresses are colorful and it looks that will be great for that type of weather. But you think that is enough for a month. Are you not taking anything else [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> The jumpsuit has been refunded, it was sold out! Oh well, it wasn't meant to be then.
> 
> The weather forecast warned of a heatwave coming, I really need to find something as Currently my wardrobe doesn't have many items for the hot weather!



Oh no [emoji20]sorry to hear that. It was really nice one 
Oh heat I hate heat. [emoji30]It doesn’t matter what you wear it’s still hot outside, and then in most places,AC set on so low inside and is freezing [emoji849]
I guess you need to go shopping [emoji12] for very light and natural Fabrics such as cotton, viscose or silk summer dresses [emoji848] .


----------



## MinaAnais

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4109607
> 
> I'm about to step into very hot and humid weather for a month. I bought 4 dresses with built-in bras so that I could be wearing very little in total since everything will be soaked in sweat, and especially layers (I hate feeling damp fabric under my breasts around my ribcage where the bra supports, in truly hot/humid weather so eliminating the bra is just less heat trapped there I figure).
> I'm going to just alternate these 4 dresses for a month at my mom's.



I used to live in a hot and humid environment, I know what you mean! 4 dresses are a good rotation as with that weather they wash and dry quickly 

The heatwave will be of 30 degrees, which is above the usual temperatures in this country. 

I usually wear these items during the holidays but I am missing 1 or 2 pieces for the bottom half, that I can also use in the office. This is what I currently have in my wardrobe for the upcoming heatwave


----------



## MinaAnais

girleuro said:


> Oh no [emoji20]sorry to hear that. It was really nice one
> Oh heat I hate heat. [emoji30]It doesn’t matter what you wear it’s still hot outside, and then in most places,AC set on so low inside and is freezing [emoji849]
> I guess you need to go shopping [emoji12] for very light and natural Fabrics such as cotton, viscose or silk summer dresses [emoji848] .



 
I am going now, there is no point to buy online as they would arrive too late. I should have been better organised, I was hoping to get something on my next trip (Bilbao, Spain!) but I guess I need to get something now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

4 is plenty, they are already at my mom's waiting for me, but I will be traveling with a fifth summer dress on my person, and packing a couple of sarong/pareos in natural fibers that can be tied on as a dress for even a sixth and seventh option. It's enough because I'll be in my bathing suit a lot with the kids, I'll be at my mom's and she has a Laundry room with washer &dryer and there will be a load going every single day, with 8 people living together. So my dresses will never be in the laundry cycle more than 24 hours so why not just rotate through 5 dresses for a month? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way it will be closer to 35 degrees there and very humid! 

And another detail is that my mom's clothes fit me and she has about a hundred tanks and cotton tops and a bazillion pairs of leggings and yoga pants and things so if I really get sick of those dresses I can throw on her clothes. We wear the same shoe size and she has a million sandals so really I need nothing!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## astromantic

^ it’ll simplify packing that’s for sure!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Sorry for the poor quality pics and the totally out of topic post... i saw talking of jewlery and IT IS MY CHANCE TO SHINE. Also I made it sound like my mum past but she’s 55 and going nowhere (and keeping other stuff in her collection too. Most of it goes to the oldest daughter -me- but my sis got some pretty pieces as well). My wedding pieces are also 5 generations old (counting my kid who is 11 months) and are kept in a safe separately. Just thinking that one day I’ll sit with her and show her all the stuff, try it on, explain the stories... oh and fun fact, my gran used to buy stuff at online auntions in the early 2000s when almost nobody had computers. She rocked.


I love these stories! And I love all your jewelry. I have a lot of pieces that are very similar in a box I never use.all of it feels so outdated, but it is pretty and maybe one day we’ll be happy to wear these things. I wish I had a daughter to pass everything on to. Gold was and to some degree still is what people invested their money in. My dark haired mother and grandmother also  wore gold, so does my dark haired sister, I feel gold makes me even older, but that might change. Your grandmother sounds fantastic! More important than the jewelry, you definetly inherited her genes!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have one bracelet from my paternal grandmother and a necklace from my maternal grandmother and that is it for sentimental jewelry! I wish I had more...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> You have beautiful pieces and what makes them even more special is that each of your rings has a great meaning for you and your loved ones.
> 
> Also, I am glad to see that there are other people mixing metals for the wedding sets!
> 
> 
> I usually rotate my jewelry, but I wear everyday the wedding band ( rosegold) and engagement ring (ceylon sapphire from an old ring of his late mum) and on the  other hand I have a trinity ring as a memory of my grandmother.
> 
> The watch is an Omega, which has been used daily for the last decade and I am starting to wonder if another watch with a black strap could be a good alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Great collection!


I remember we almost have the same watch. And interesting that you also wear a trumpet ring!  Love both, of course!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't own a watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You have four children! You don’t have time to check the time!


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> This is today‘s selection - I shopped my own closet for these neglected flats!
> 
> View attachment 4108426
> 
> View attachment 4108427


Love those shoes!!


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> I know you are embracing shawls as clothing at the moment, but I probably would just wear the dress, the bag with strap and tassel and the sandals. This is great and special, does not need a coat or scarf! [emoji253] Maybe wait for a warmer day?





HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4108468
> View attachment 4108470
> View attachment 4108471


I like the second look better, the blue cardigan suppresses the bright colors a bit. The bag is fantastic, especially with the strap!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> The jumpsuit has been refunded, it was sold out! Oh well, it wasn't meant to be then.
> 
> The weather forecast warned of a heatwave coming, I really need to find something as Currently my wardrobe doesn't have many items for the hot weather!


Oh no! I liked it so much! It is so cold here today, I can’t believe it’s going to be hot, but we have it  coming too.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4109607
> 
> I'm about to step into very hot and humid weather for a month. I bought 4 dresses with built-in bras so that I could be wearing very little in total since everything will be soaked in sweat, and especially layers (I hate feeling damp fabric under my breasts around my ribcage where the bra supports, in truly hot/humid weather so eliminating the bra is just less heat trapped there I figure).
> I'm going to just alternate these 4 dresses for a month at my mom's.


All are great! You’ll look beautiful, sweaty or not...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> I used to live in a hot and humid environment, I know what you mean! 4 dresses are a good rotation as with that weather they wash and dry quickly
> 
> The heatwave will be of 30 degrees, which is above the usual temperatures in this country.
> 
> I usually wear these items during the holidays but I am missing 1 or 2 pieces for the bottom half, that I can also use in the office. This is what I currently have in my wardrobe for the upcoming heatwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109633


 No skirts or dresses?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way it will be closer to 35 degrees there and very humid!
> 
> And another detail is that my mom's clothes fit me and she has about a hundred tanks and cotton tops and a bazillion pairs of leggings and yoga pants and things so if I really get sick of those dresses I can throw on her clothes. We wear the same shoe size and she has a million sandals so really I need nothing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> No skirts or dresses?



I have 2 dresses in a thick jersey material, which is too thick for the the upcoming weather. For some reason, I don't think they are suitable for the office. 

I really admire people who can shop in a crowded environment, the shops were  packed! I went home with no purchases, will go on Monday after work....


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4109780
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 dresses in a thick jersey material, which is too thick for the the upcoming weather. For some reason, I don't think they are suitable for the office.
> 
> I really admire people who can shop in a crowded environment, the shops were  packed! I went home with no purchases, will go on Monday after work....



It’s beautiful dresses but if it’s so hot ,you need something lighter. 
Why it’s not suitable even in the heat?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's my colorful outfit today. Went to a casual wedding.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4109980
> 
> Here's my colorful outfit today. Went to a casual wedding.


Oh my! Color coordinating at it’s best! I love the blouse!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4109780
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 dresses in a thick jersey material, which is too thick for the the upcoming weather. For some reason, I don't think they are suitable for the office.
> 
> I really admire people who can shop in a crowded environment, the shops were  packed! I went home with no purchases, will go on Monday after work....


The dresses are both very nice. I don’t know where you’re working, but I can’t imagine they wouldn’t be appropriate, especially if you pair them with heels. They might be too warm though, so good luck on Monday!


----------



## Marylin

So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.



Of course it us. Sending warm thoughts your way. I would be just as stressed about any of my children's faces being badly wounded. Our babies faces (& they are always our babies) are the closest thing to heaven we ever get to lay our eyes on in this life and of course we shudder at the thought of damage and scars to their perfect visages!! 
I hope it goes better than you can imagine right now. Hugs!!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.



OMG! Sending you and your family warm thoughts, I hope your little one will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Of course it us. Sending warm thoughts your way. I would be just as stressed about any of my children's faces being badly wounded. Our babies faces (& they are always our babies) are the closest thing to heaven we ever get to lay our eyes on in this life and of course we shudder at the thought of damage and scars to their perfect visages!!
> I hope it goes better than you can imagine right now. Hugs!!!!


You’re so right. When they hurt, I hurt twice as much, I cry every time I look at him.


MinaAnais said:


> OMG! Sending you and your family warm thoughts, I hope your little one will have a speedy recovery.


Thank you so much, he’s 16 already, not so little, but he of course is my little baby right now.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.


so sorry about your kid, I hope he feels better soon! update us please!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.



Omg @Marylin of course , we are here to help as much as we can, 


	

		
			
		

		
	
so sorry to hear[emoji20] Oh those boys [emoji849] Don’t worry he will heal and fast. He is very young and at that young age,the body heals in no time. 
I know that you keep your boys healthy so just give him more anti inflammatory foods turmeric complex for pain and anti inflammation .My prayers [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] clean wounds with 35%Hydrogen Peroxide diluted with distilled water 11 Oz of Distilled H2O with 1 Oz of hydrogen (its pure oxygen) 
Wounds keep clean and provides amazing healing 
I am using on my husband pressure wounds 
And get him some monotomic gold and just a little dab , will make healing faster 
Also this product is amazing for broken bones. It’s powder of avocado pit . The lady older than us . She owns nutritional store,it’s like family to me. I provided my healthy desserts them over a decade. And she older than us and had broken hand and used this product and it healed very fast
P.s you know it would be amazing if Doctor could give you order for hyperbaric oxygen chamber. It would speed up healing very much [emoji120]


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, I am thinking of buying this skirt and trousers. I have tried to see if they work with my current clothes...

Opinions? The last picture would show my heatwave capsule wardrobe!


----------



## minoxa33

Marylin said:


> So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.



Oh no! I hope he gets well soon!!! [emoji15][emoji295]️[emoji253]


----------



## minoxa33

Of course you are all right about the flats! I am coming from a major, major closet purge (we moved in together recently) and they stayed. I will not give up hope but wear them for shorter special occasions. To make matters worse, I pulled out my also neglected Fendi flats on Saturday, wore them into town without stockings and then wore heels in the evening to a concert. The heels were comfy but I now have two blisters on my right food because of experimenting [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## MinaAnais

As an alternative to the red skirt, I saw those culottes. The material is better quality.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MinaAnais I love all three. BUT I love bright prints. 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

For example this is my look right this minute!


----------



## astromantic

^ you look great! Love the colours and print!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Went to the beach in a different scarf.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, I am thinking of buying this skirt and trousers. I have tried to see if they work with my current clothes...
> 
> Opinions? The last picture would show my heatwave capsule wardrobe!



I love the skirt, better than the coulottes, although if they are worse quality... I don’t dee it with the stripped tshirt nor with the last sweater though (always honesty). S mix of prints and different reds don’t do it for me. I don’t think it goes with everything but nonetheless it’s a classic piece and the coulottes are in blue, which are very similar to the rest of the capsule.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> So I was supposed to attend a Cocktail  party last night, had my sparkly skirt ready, but ended up taking care of my oldest who had a terrible biking accident and had to spend the night at the hospital. He broke his hand and his collar bone, both hands are terribly wounded and unfortunately so is his face. He’s such a pretty boy, I really hope and pray everything will heal. Sorry for going off topic, but you girls are my friends, so I thought it’s ok to share. Thank you all.



Marylin, so sorry to hear that! Best wishes and I hope your son has a speedy recovery. [emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Omg @Marylin of course , we are here to help as much as we can,
> View attachment 4110320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear[emoji20] Oh those boys [emoji849] Don’t worry he will heal and fast. He is very young and at that young age,the body heals in no time.
> I know that you keep your boys healthy so just give him more anti inflammatory foods turmeric complex for pain and anti inflammation .My prayers [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] clean wounds with 35%Hydrogen Peroxide diluted with distilled water 11 Oz of Distilled H2O with 1 Oz of hydrogen (its pure oxygen)
> Wounds keep clean and provides amazing healing
> I am using on my husband pressure wounds
> And get him some monotomic gold and just a little dab , will make healing faster
> Also this product is amazing for broken bones. It’s powder of avocado pit . The lady older than us . She owns nutritional store,it’s like family to me. I provided my healthy desserts them over a decade. And she older than us and had broken hand and used this product and it healed very fast
> P.s you know it would be amazing if Doctor could give you order for hyperbaric oxygen chamber. It would speed up healing very much [emoji120]


Thank you so much girleuro, again you’re of such great help!  I’m looking into the drops now. He’s doing a bit better, the pain isn’t as aggressive any more it seems. I’m glad he’s loving green foods and avocados, broccoli, everything that’s healthy anyways and his gluten intolerance has made him experiment with many healthy options, so feeding him isn’t difficult. There’s a very thin layer of skin over the wounds on his face, so I hope his young skin will heal fast. I’m going in  tomorrow to have them take of the cast, because I can’t imagine the wounds underneath to be able to heal without oxygen. There has to be a better way.
Thank you for your support!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Ladies, I am thinking of buying this skirt and trousers. I have tried to see if they work with my current clothes...
> 
> Opinions? The last picture would show my heatwave capsule wardrobe!


Wonderful! I love the pants more than the skirt,  but both are great and would expand your options so much! I’ve been 
Looking into wide legged trousers recently, but haven’t seen any I like. Would you be able to buy both tomorrow during your break?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> As an alternative to the red skirt, I saw those culottes. The material is better quality.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110773
> View attachment 4110774
> View attachment 4110778


Yes to the culottes!


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> Oh no! I hope he gets well soon!!! [emoji15][emoji295]️[emoji253]





cathe_kim said:


> Marylin, so sorry to hear that! Best wishes and I hope your son has a speedy recovery. [emoji1317][emoji1317]



Thank you, girls, we’re trying to take it one step at a time.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Went to the beach in a different scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110901


You look great! Can’t believe the shape you’re in after having four children!


----------



## MinaAnais

susanagonzc said:


> I love the skirt, better than the coulottes, although if they are worse quality... I don’t dee it with the stripped tshirt nor with the last sweater though (always honesty). S mix of prints and different reds don’t do it for me. I don’t think it goes with everything but nonetheless it’s a classic piece and the coulottes are in blue, which are very similar to the rest of the capsule.



Thanks Susana! The skirt is made in polyester, that's why I am not keen. Also, I worry that the flower pattern will quickly date next year. The coulottes are made in cotton, you are right that it is is quite a trendy piece but as I am quite short, it  can easily pass for a midi skirt and I can see myself wearing them when travelling. 

The coulor blue is a security blanket for me, I love the sea side and it's very calming for me. 

I am trying to add some red to the wardrobe but other than 2 tops in burgundy, I haven't been able to add anything else.  I saw this dress, which would require some tailoring but the colour is fun and summery. 








Marylin said:


> Wonderful! I love the pants more than the skirt,  but both are great and would expand your options so much! I’ve been
> Looking into wide legged trousers recently, but haven’t seen any I like. Would you be able to buy both tomorrow during your break?



I already reserved them both, will try them after work 



Marylin said:


> Yes to the culottes!


Temptress!!!!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Susana! The skirt is made in polyester, that's why I am not keen. Also, I worry that the flower pattern will quickly date next year. The coulottes are made in cotton, you are right that it is is quite a trendy piece but as I am quite short, it  can easily pass for a midi skirt and I can see myself wearing them when travelling.
> 
> The coulor blue is a security blanket for me, I love the sea side and it's very calming for me.
> 
> I am trying to add some red to the wardrobe but other than 2 tops in burgundy, I haven't been able to add anything else.  I saw this dress, which would require some tailoring but the colour is fun and summery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already reserved them both, will try them after work
> 
> 
> Temptress!!!!


Love the dress! But I’m a dress person.. Might I just remind you that a dress doesn’t give you as many styling options as two separate pieces would. Especially in such a bright color. If you don’t mind that people will remember you had it on maybe just a few days ago, go for it. Also, will it be formal enough for your work environment?


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Love the dress! But I’m a dress person.. Might I just remind you that a dress doesn’t give you as many styling options as two separate pieces would. Especially in such a bright color. If you don’t mind that people will remember you had it on maybe just a few days ago, go for it. Also, will it be formal enough for your work environment?



Good point about the versatility. I thought a good I could use it in the winter by adding a jumper or cardigan on top of it...

The reason why I don't wear those wrap dresses at work is because I work with a nice team of guys, lovely but still behaving like a teenager at the sight of cleavage. The girls in the office made a few times some catty comments on other ladies dress sense .  So,  I have quickly learnt that if I want to be taken seriously in my role, then I have to dress quite conservatively. Sad, but it makes my work so much easier. Other than that, the team is really nice and I enjoy working with them.

The red dress has an interesting neckline but it's quite loose fitting. I thought it would been a super outfit for the Guggenheim museum.  Daydreaming, let's seee how it looks tomorrow.

How is your son? Hope he is recovering well.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Good point about the versatility. I thought a good I could use it in the winter by adding a jumper or cardigan on top of it...
> 
> The reason why I don't wear those wrap dresses at work is because I work with a nice team of guys, lovely but still behaving like a teenager at the sight of cleavage. The girls in the office made a few times some catty comments on other ladies dress sense .  So,  I have quickly learnt that if I want to be taken seriously in my role, then I have to dress quite conservatively. Sad, but it makes my work so much easier. Other than that, the team is really nice and I enjoy working with them.
> 
> The red dress has an interesting neckline but it's quite loose fitting. I thought it would been a super outfit for the Guggenheim museum.  Daydreaming, let's seee how it looks tomorrow.
> 
> How is your son? Hope he is recovering well.


Thanks Mina, we’re hoping he’ll be ok. We’re going back to the hospital tomorrow, hopefully I can report good news then.
If the dress is meant for fun it should be a great addition to your wardrobe! Guggenheim New York? Perfect! You’ll have to have your picture taken right underneath the red Lilly pads! 
Men are such children, my oh my! Why is it we have to dress conservatively so they don’t get sidetracked! Do I have to look like my coworkers’ aunt Celia for them to stay productive?


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I love the skirt, better than the coulottes, although if they are worse quality... I don’t dee it with the stripped tshirt nor with the last sweater though (always honesty). S mix of prints and different reds don’t do it for me. I don’t think it goes with everything but nonetheless it’s a classic piece and the coulottes are in blue, which are very similar to the rest of the capsule.



I agree it’s too much mixing those two options. The skirt is already have bright prints. I do like your pants . They would be great. I like skirt more than culottes but polyester for hot weather no no 
Go with pants and with culottes 
It’s nothing wrong with blue color. I used to love just one color. One year is blue, next pink, then lavender, black,etc.. 
never wore too many prints I think [emoji848] 
But now I love all of the above [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look great! Can’t believe the shape you’re in after having four children!



Yes I agree you look beautiful [emoji122][emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank you so much girleuro, again you’re of such great help!  I’m looking into the drops now. He’s doing a bit better, the pain isn’t as aggressive any more it seems. I’m glad he’s loving green foods and avocados, broccoli, everything that’s healthy anyways and his gluten intolerance has made him experiment with many healthy options, so feeding him isn’t difficult. There’s a very thin layer of skin over the wounds on his face, so I hope his young skin will heal fast. I’m going in  tomorrow to have them take of the cast, because I can’t imagine the wounds underneath to be able to heal without oxygen. There has to be a better way.
> Thank you for your support!



Happy to be of help [emoji56] @Marylin
Yes the face will heal. There are no infections yes [emoji120] 
Yes if there are wounds underneath, with the cast off ,it will heal. 
And ask doctor about hyperbaric oxygen chamber. It’s very good for healing. I don’t know how it is in Germany, from what I heard , you guys have a great medical system [emoji122] 
So I don’t see why doctor would not refer him to the hyperbaric. It’s pure oxygen. It would speed up his healing 
Here in US you have to be cut first, (surgery,which absolutely makes no sense) before they prescribe. But it can heal basketball size wounds in no time.., 
So if he could get that. It would be great [emoji120] Just ask 
I know he is eager to get well fast Poor boy it’s summer vacations [emoji20]
What do they use to heal his face wounds? 
Is it like open wounds . Are they using wet to dry(meaning putting wet gauze soaked maybe in saline or iodine and then dry gauze on top and put bandages. Or they using something else .


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks Susana! The skirt is made in polyester, that's why I am not keen. Also, I worry that the flower pattern will quickly date next year. The coulottes are made in cotton, you are right that it is is quite a trendy piece but as I am quite short, it  can easily pass for a midi skirt and I can see myself wearing them when travelling.
> 
> The coulor blue is a security blanket for me, I love the sea side and it's very calming for me.
> 
> I am trying to add some red to the wardrobe but other than 2 tops in burgundy, I haven't been able to add anything else.  I saw this dress, which would require some tailoring but the colour is fun and summery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already reserved them both, will try them after work
> 
> 
> Temptress!!!!



It’s very beautiful color. Can you wear with belt this dress . And it doesn’t have to be worn for work , but if you would like to wear to work, to cover the neckline, to make more conservative,you could wear a scarf , or a little cardigan, I assume it’s not hot inside the office yes. What kind of fabric is the dress ? 
And yes if culottes can be like midi skirt. [emoji6]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Thanks Mina, we’re hoping he’ll be ok. We’re going back to the hospital tomorrow, hopefully I can report good news then.
> If the dress is meant for fun it should be a great addition to your wardrobe! Guggenheim New York? Perfect! You’ll have to have your picture taken right underneath the red Lilly pads!
> Men are such children, my oh my! Why is it we have to dress conservatively so they don’t get sidetracked! Do I have to look like my coworkers’ aunt Celia for them to stay productive?



Good to hear he'll be ok! I can only imagine how scary it must have been for the whole family! 

This year, we had some big expenses so we'll do the Guggenheim in Bilbao. New York is planned for next year , then I can say that I have visited all!

I once met a female director who lost all her feminity in order to blend in with the rest of the management team. Not only that look made her look 10 years older, it also didn't express her personality. 



girleuro said:


> It’s very beautiful color. Can you wear with belt this dress . And it doesn’t have to be worn for work , but if you would like to wear to work, to cover the neckline, to make more conservative,you could wear a scarf , or a little cardigan, I assume it’s not hot inside the office yes. What kind of fabric is the dress ?
> And yes if culottes can be like midi skirt. [emoji6]



Thanks ! The dress is a blend of cotton and viscose, both natural fabrics. I am hoping it will have a good drape.
If I use the dress for the office, I will of course use a scarf or jumper ord cardi....


----------



## bakeacookie

Regarding men and how we dress, it's so annoying that we have to take that they can't control themselves into account. The men who get "easily distracted" by cleavage need to grow tf up. I say the days of accommodating men's childishness should end. lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Good to hear he'll be ok! I can only imagine how scary it must have been for the whole family!
> 
> This year, we had some big expenses so we'll do the Guggenheim in Bilbao. New York is planned for next year , then I can say that I have visited all!
> 
> I once met a female director who lost all her feminity in order to blend in with the rest of the management team. Not only that look made her look 10 years older, it also didn't express her personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ! The dress is a blend of cotton and viscose, both natural fabrics. I am hoping it will have a good drape.
> If I use the dress for the office, I will of course use a scarf or jumper ord cardi....



How is cotton and viscose? Is it easy to care for? 

So sad to hear about the female director.  It's so sad that in order to advance we have to be pretty bland.


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Good to hear he'll be ok! I can only imagine how scary it must have been for the whole family!
> 
> This year, we had some big expenses so we'll do the Guggenheim in Bilbao. New York is planned for next year , then I can say that I have visited all!
> 
> I once met a female director who lost all her feminity in order to blend in with the rest of the management team. Not only that look made her look 10 years older, it also didn't express her personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ! The dress is a blend of cotton and viscose, both natural fabrics. I am hoping it will have a good drape.
> If I use the dress for the office, I will of course use a scarf or jumper ord cardi....



Cotton & viscose good combination sounds great for the hot weather and it should  drape well [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> How is cotton and viscose? Is it easy to care for?
> 
> So sad to hear about the female director.  It's so sad that in order to advance we have to be pretty bland.



I agree that’s way too extreme[emoji50][emoji848] 
You can be still feminine (especially if you have some curves, I don’t know how you completely be able to mask that, unless wear a sheet ) [emoji38][emoji23]without being provocative hmm sad


----------



## bakeacookie

To fully cover my chest means crew neck shirts and I hate those. And they make chests look bigger so it still doesn’t help the cause of looking “less provocative.”

So it’s still the people who stare who cause this issue. Not a woman’s curves or wardrobe.


Men seriously have such an easy time. They can be lazy and still look decent for work. And they’ll never be seen as dressing in a manner that is distracting or provocative . 

Their clothing is also cheaper and easier to sort through. Why can’t our clothes be done by measurement?! If I could find my waist and inseam in jeans I’d have a lot more jeans. The sizing discrepancy in women’s clothing is terrible!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bakeacookie said:


> Regarding men and how we dress, it's so annoying that we have to take that they can't control themselves into account. The men who get "easily distracted" by cleavage need to grow tf up. I say the days of accommodating men's childishness should end. lol.



Yeah I was saying this a couple days ago in a conversation with two very liberal minded friends, one man and one woman. They were talking about women traveling and even hitchhiking and about how a woman chooses to dress and how she can expect that will greatly impact her chances of being targeted for unwanted attention.  They agreed that in order to travel alone women should be in baggy utilitarian clothes, ponytail and no makeup. I said it was a shame that women would need to consider terrible behavior from morally misguided human males when choosing how she wants to dress and women should be able to wear whatever they want without fear of consequences. They didn't agree. I felt sad.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

in a wrinkly linen skirt today.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4111605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a wrinkly linen skirt today.


Linen gets wrinkly, it’s the law. 
To make the look more polished you might want to consider ‘shaving’ the scarf. The colors go so well together, if the scarf is not in perfect condition, it doesn’t  do your look justice.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah I was saying this a couple days ago in a conversation with two very liberal minded friends, one man and one woman. They were talking about women traveling and even hitchhiking and about how a woman chooses to dress and how she can expect that will greatly impact her chances of being targeted for unwanted attention.  They agreed that in order to travel alone women should be in baggy utilitarian clothes, ponytail and no makeup. I said it was a shame that women would need to consider terrible behavior from morally misguided human males when choosing how she wants to dress and women should be able to wear whatever they want without fear of consequences. They didn't agree. I felt sad.



They didn’t agree!? People are weird.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Good to hear he'll be ok! I can only imagine how scary it must have been for the whole family!
> 
> This year, we had some big expenses so we'll do the Guggenheim in Bilbao. New York is planned for next year , then I can say that I have visited all!
> 
> I once met a female director who lost all her feminity in order to blend in with the rest of the management team. Not only that look made her look 10 years older, it also didn't express her personality.
> 
> 
> Thanks ! The dress is a blend of cotton and viscose, both natural fabrics. I am hoping it will have a good drape.
> If I use the dress for the office, I will of course use a scarf or jumper ord cardi....



Bilbao then, that’s also a great vacation! I couldn’t go to the Guggenheim there, I’m too afraid of spiders....


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Happy to be of help [emoji56] @Marylin
> Yes the face will heal. There are no infections yes [emoji120]
> Yes if there are wounds underneath, with the cast off ,it will heal.
> And ask doctor about hyperbaric oxygen chamber. It’s very good for healing. I don’t know how it is in Germany, from what I heard , you guys have a great medical system [emoji122]
> So I don’t see why doctor would not refer him to the hyperbaric. It’s pure oxygen. It would speed up his healing
> Here in US you have to be cut first, (surgery,which absolutely makes no sense) before they prescribe. But it can heal basketball size wounds in no time..,
> So if he could get that. It would be great [emoji120] Just ask
> I know he is eager to get well fast Poor boy it’s summer vacations [emoji20]
> What do they use to heal his face wounds?
> Is it like open wounds . Are they using wet to dry(meaning putting wet gauze soaked maybe in saline or iodine and then dry gauze on top and put bandages. Or they using something else .


Thanks, girleuro, I’m afraid the oxygen treatment is not an option, they wouldn’t subscribe it to him, but I will ask. The face is open, no bandages, I just dab on a cram that desinfects and is supposed to build a natural layer of protection but leave it breathable. It looks more burnt now than anything. There are other things going on that I wouldn’t want to bother everybody on the thread with, even though I know that everybody’s very supportive and caring, thanks again for this!! 
Is it ok if I pm you?


----------



## Marylin

About #dressinginawaymendontgetdistracted...
We’ve had this discussion before and we will again I’m afraid, until men don’t act like men.. they will always think like men, which is great and the way it’s supposed to be, but we’re not Neanderthals, well, we women aren’t...
 Can’t men just be impressed if we look good and made an effort, just like we appreciate a well dressed male? My male coworkers sometimes comment on my clothes and say something like, nice skirt or nice color, and I don’t think that’s inappropriate at all since it doesn’t  change their behavior. I do notice that they get more productive, if I say something nice in return. But isn’t that just being polite?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> To fully cover my chest means crew neck shirts and I hate those. And they make chests look bigger so it still doesn’t help the cause of looking “less provocative.”
> 
> So it’s still the people who stare who cause this issue. Not a woman’s curves or wardrobe.
> 
> 
> Men seriously have such an easy time. They can be lazy and still look decent for work. And they’ll never be seen as dressing in a manner that is distracting or provocative .
> 
> Their clothing is also cheaper and easier to sort through. Why can’t our clothes be done by measurement?! If I could find my waist and inseam in jeans I’d have a lot more jeans. The sizing discrepancy in women’s clothing is terrible!


It’s because men don’t like to shop. If things don’t fit, they walk out of the store empty handed. Plus, they just buy the size they think they are, often without trying anything on. Women tend to be more flexible, if they like something, they might buy it even if the fit isn’t perfect.


----------



## minoxa33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4111605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a wrinkly linen skirt today.



We are about the same age, but sadly I have a feeling that younger people do not iron any more. My sister, 12 years younger, agrees. I went to a choir concert with singers ranging from 20 to 40 years old and saw a lot of crumpled clothes on stage...

@Marylin Excellent idea, I noticed the pilling, too!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah I was saying this a couple days ago in a conversation with two very liberal minded friends, one man and one woman. They were talking about women traveling and even hitchhiking and about how a woman chooses to dress and how she can expect that will greatly impact her chances of being targeted for unwanted attention.  They agreed that in order to travel alone women should be in baggy utilitarian clothes, ponytail and no makeup. I said it was a shame that women would need to consider terrible behavior from morally misguided human males when choosing how she wants to dress and women should be able to wear whatever they want without fear of consequences. They didn't agree. I felt sad.


This might be off topic but I've actually heard that it's not a good idea to wear your hair in a pony tail when you're in dangerous areas as it's easy to grab it and subdue you.


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> It’s because men don’t like to shop. If things don’t fit, they walk out of the store empty handed. Plus, they just buy the size they think they are, often without trying anything on. Women tend to be more flexible, if they like something, they might buy it even if the fit isn’t perfect.


I think also, we tend to get clothing tailored if it doesn't fit properly.


----------



## cathe_kim

I think the intensity of the behavior varies by country. I don't get that many stares in the States compared to when I visit my family in South Korea. The number old men that stare at you long and hard is mind blowing. You can't even wear leggings out in public, not even to the gym without having men stare. It's really disgusting. I was once walking in the park with my grandma in black leggings, a black tank top and a black jacket. I saw an old man pass by us constantly staring at my body and when we passed each other, he turned around to continue to look at me while rubbing down there. I was in total shock that I couldn't say anything and still kick myself about it.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I just realized we all have complaints about this. And we are all from all over the world, different ages, backgrounds...


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> This might be off topic but I've actually heard that it's not a good idea to wear your hair in a pony tail when you're in dangerous areas as it's easy to grab it and subdue you.


Never thought about this, how terrible!


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I think the intensity of the behavior varies by country. I don't get that many stares in the States compared to when I visit my family in South Korea. The number old men that stare at you long and hard is mind blowing. You can't even wear leggings out in public, not even to the gym without having men stare. It's really disgusting. I was once walking in the park with my grandma in black leggings, a black tank top and a black jacket. I saw an old man pass by us constantly staring at my body and when we passed each other, he turned around to continue to look at me while rubbing down there. I was in total shock that I couldn't say anything and still kick myself about it.


Goodness, what a frightening story! Is it really that we have to go through experiences like these without anyone on our side? Even some women and not just the older generation would say it serves us right if we don’t look whatever’s is considered decent.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I just realized we all have complaints about this. And we are all from all over the world, different ages, backgrounds...


You’re right and there’s a lot to do. I’d say we’re quite lucky though in the so-called western civilized world,  mostly...
All we can do is teach our children what to expect and how to act. You can encourage your daughter to speak up for herself and to not let male behavior suppress her in any way. And I’m trying to teach my boys to respect women and to appreciate them, but also not let them walk all over them which is a whole different issue.


----------



## Marylin

Update on the biking accident..
New cast, wounds are clean and taken care of,  both hands wrapped up, so I’m dealing with a helpless and really angry kid, which I take as a good sign... doctor said the wounds in his face look good so far. 
Thanks for your support again, it means a lot to me!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Update on the biking accident..
> New cast, wounds are clean and taken care of,  both hands wrapped up, so I’m dealing with a helpless and really angry kid, which I take as a good sign... doctor said the wounds in his face look good so far.
> Thanks for your support again, it means a lot to me!



That's such good news Marylin!! All that's left is a fast recovery.  I'm happy to hear that the doctor said his face looks good!


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Goodness, what a frightening story! Is it really that we have to go through experiences like these without anyone on our side? Even some women and not just the older generation would say it serves us right if we don’t look whatever’s is considered decent.





Marylin said:


> You’re right and there’s a lot to do. I’d say we’re quite lucky though in the so-called western civilized world,  mostly...
> All we can do is teach our children what to expect and how to act. You can encourage your daughter to speak up for herself and to not let male behavior suppress her in any way. And I’m trying to teach my boys to respect women and to appreciate them, but also not let them walk all over them which is a whole different issue.



Unfortunately I have more stories..  That was just the tip of the iceberg. I think it's good that as parents, you teach your children to respect their bodies which will lead to respecting other people's bodies as well. It really hurt when my mom asked one time what I was wearing when I came back home crying after an incident on the subway. I've since told her about the effect of making the victim feel guilty and had a bigger hand in my teenage sister's education. I just hope there's more that I can do other than educating those around me.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Update on the biking accident..
> New cast, wounds are clean and taken care of,  both hands wrapped up, so I’m dealing with a helpless and really angry kid, which I take as a good sign... doctor said the wounds in his face look good so far.
> Thanks for your support again, it means a lot to me!



Wishing for a quick recovery!


----------



## MinaAnais

cathe_kim said:


> I think the intensity of the behavior varies by country. I don't get that many stares in the States compared to when I visit my family in South Korea. The number old men that stare at you long and hard is mind blowing. You can't even wear leggings out in public, not even to the gym without having men stare. It's really disgusting. I was once walking in the park with my grandma in black leggings, a black tank top and a black jacket. I saw an old man pass by us constantly staring at my body and when we passed each other, he turned around to continue to look at me while rubbing down there. I was in total shock that I couldn't say anything and still kick myself about it.





What a sad man.




Marylin said:


> Update on the biking accident..
> New cast, wounds are clean and taken care of,  both hands wrapped up, so I’m dealing with a helpless and really angry kid, which I take as a good sign... doctor said the wounds in his face look good so far.
> Thanks for your support again, it means a lot to me!



Both hands?!? Wow, Marylin it sounds like you will have a loooong couple of weeks! I am glad to hear he's recovering well, that's the most important thing.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks, girleuro, I’m afraid the oxygen treatment is not an option, they wouldn’t subscribe it to him, but I will ask. The face is open, no bandages, I just dab on a cram that desinfects and is supposed to build a natural layer of protection but leave it breathable. It looks more burnt now than anything. There are other things going on that I wouldn’t want to bother everybody on the thread with, even though I know that everybody’s very supportive and caring, thanks again for this!!
> Is it ok if I pm you?



Of course please do 
Sorry I just saw your post just came on my phone . Had crazy day [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

minoxa33 said:


> We are about the same age, but sadly I have a feeling that younger people do not iron any more. My sister, 12 years younger, agrees. I went to a choir concert with singers ranging from 20 to 40 years old and saw a lot of crumpled clothes on stage...
> 
> @Marylin Excellent idea, I noticed the pilling, too!



What? don’t iron anymore ?[emoji849] that’s horrible. Well i guess that’s why I don’t choose clothes that wrinkles easy. So I would not look like untidy [emoji12] used to love linen clothes but that wrinkling. I am not doing that [emoji849] anymore.


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I just realized we all have complaints about this. And we are all from all over the world, different ages, backgrounds...



That’s because men everywhere are men they all look . Only some of them don’t have manners and some countries are more conservative than others.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Goodness, what a frightening story! Is it really that we have to go through experiences like these without anyone on our side? Even some women and not just the older generation would say it serves us right if we don’t look whatever’s is considered decent.



Yes but now the question is what is considered decent . Like I say to my husband when he says my outfit brings wrong attention [emoji50]what does that even mean. I know I don’t dress too provocative.,such as dresses very tight, very short, or chest outwhere so how one should dress it’s crazy [emoji35][emoji20][emoji854] wrap in the sheet. By the way even when I wear my caftans, I still get attention, so what do you want me to wear[emoji50]
It made me so mad when another day I wore cashmere turtleneck not tight not too short not sheer and a Chanel knee length pencil skirt what it’s like an office look and I am not going to the office and the skirt actually even quite loose, since I lost some weight. And my husband still said that I bring wrong attention what??? Even I believe my parents would approve my outfit [emoji6] 
What is wrong with society 
You know honestly, I don’t watch nor care who is giving me attention when I am out. I say thank you for the compliments and move on.
And that’s what I told my husband 
That I dress more elegant than sexy, and he needs to wake up and understand because I will wear my beautiful clothes. I think I look respectful dressed. But he needs to stop those dumb comments. After all you chose wife, who is tall, blonde has body and confidence ,so ppl always look. It really no matter what I am wearing I don’t care.
And get over my knee length skirts, because sometimes they are going to be even a little shorter than that [emoji12] what can I say sometimes Chanel doesn’t do knee length[emoji50][emoji20] and if I really Love the outfit I will wear a few inches above knees [emoji848][emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way it will be closer to 35 degrees there and very humid!
> 
> And another detail is that my mom's clothes fit me and she has about a hundred tanks and cotton tops and a bazillion pairs of leggings and yoga pants and things so if I really get sick of those dresses I can throw on her clothes. We wear the same shoe size and she has a million sandals so really I need nothing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That’s wonderful!!


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4109980
> 
> Here's my colorful outfit today. Went to a casual wedding.


Omg I love this outfit!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> Omg I love this outfit!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Update on the biking accident..
> New cast, wounds are clean and taken care of,  both hands wrapped up, so I’m dealing with a helpless and really angry kid, which I take as a good sign... doctor said the wounds in his face look good so far.
> Thanks for your support again, it means a lot to me!


I just got back and caught up on the thread. I’m so sorry to hear of your son’s accident  and kept reading so I finally see this update. I’m glad to hear that the
Doctors think his recovery signs are good and that his wounds are looking good!!! Oh Marylin it must be so scary  and poor boy going through this... give him lots of hugs and kisses, a mother’s love can do wonders. I believe the positive energy from his family’s love can help and bring positive things ( crazy I know). Take care of yourself and your young man, and please do share updates when you can. Sending hugs, love and loads of positive energy your son’s way for healing and full recovery soon!!!!!!!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I just got back and caught up on the thread. I’m so sorry to hear of your son’s accident  and kept reading so I finally see this update. I’m glad to hear that the
> Doctors think his recovery signs are good and that his wounds are looking good!!! Oh Marylin it must be so scary  and poor boy going through this... give him lots of hugs and kisses, a mother’s love can do wonders. I believe the positive energy from his family’s love can help and bring positive things ( crazy I know). Take care of yourself and your young man, and please do share updates when you can. Sending hugs, love and loads of positive energy your son’s way for healing and full recovery soon!!!!!!!



Welcome back @Vanana [emoji257]
Hope you had a great and productive trip [emoji12]
And yes Vanana so right. Positive energy can do wonders. And I know that @Marylin that you are living that way - positive energy, love and good nutrition . Please update and do pm me 
I had crazy day yesterday. But today I am out, and on my phone [emoji12]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Vanana how was your trip?


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Welcome back @Vanana [emoji257]
> Hope you had a great and productive trip [emoji12]





susanagonzc said:


> @Vanana how was your trip?


The work trip was very productive and it went well! (probably too productive? Since I worked late, have dinner and spent time with family till ~11 each night and then catch up on or prepare for work into 2 or 3am for 2 of the 3 work days  ) 

The fun part was quite fun though tiring as well! Did not realize how “hilly” Porto is! It is one natural thigh master/elliptical machine!!! 

Please excuse long update below since I’ve been MIA for quite a few days! 

That said it’s a beautiful place! We also unknowingly happen to visit the country during their biggest holiday: São João festival! To sum it up, you basically buy a plastic squeaky hammer and hit random strangers on the head (and get hit) all day, party all day with food alcohol and music, watched launching of pretty hot air lanterns into night sky, then watch amazing firework river side with the famous bridge there  though that did mean the more famous restaurants and stores were closed, though that meant less shopping and more enjoying the country and culture (note/key word: “less”  )

Here are some of the conquests -new shoes and clothes, but no chanel nor premium designer shopping - yay!!!! Happy wallet!!  

I do love the cool designs of jewelry from spain/Portugal so I had to buy some  

New conquests and damage from visiting these wonderful countries (along with bringing back some amazing local port wine that are not exported and local foods.) 

I also could not resist the purple butterfly bag made of cork. Its treated so it’s sturdy and waterproof and extremely light weight. Also can be carried 3 ways convertible. I find it very pretty, unique, well made and perfect everyday size, so added that to my wardrobe... 

I did get a nice chanel surprise on my return! @girleuro  I received my matching chanel camellia skirt that I bought from the real real which matches an existing change camellia classic little black jacket from 2015! The skirt is brand new with tags!!! It’s slightly tight at the hip area so I went to the boutique to ask seamstress to alter it (since all Chanel RTW can change up/down 2 sizes). The SM surprised me with a little gift from the styling session that I missed due to my trip. They are always thoughtful 

Can’t wait to see the skirt after alteration! It will be my first full set of chanel classic black suit! Though I have lots of their jackets/coats I’ve never bought a matching skirt since I don’t wear a full suit often but this one is such a nice all season light weight material and the skirt brand new at ~$350.. I had to!!!!


----------



## Vanana

In addition to the colorful slides in photos above, also added these blingy pink flat sandals


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> In addition to the colorful slides in photos above, also added these blingy pink flat sandals
> View attachment 4113133



It looks that you had amazingly productive and fun trip @Vanana Congrats on beautiful purchases and sticking to your goal, not to shop at Chanel, during your trip [emoji50][emoji38][emoji122] 
All the purchases are beautiful. And Love that all interesting Jewelry/accessories [emoji7]that blue ring is really striking


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I’m going to a wedding this weekend. I had an outfit picked out but the top doesn’t fit anymore because I’m still breastfeeding... emergency!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> I’m going to a wedding this weekend. I had an outfit picked out but the top doesn’t fit anymore because I’m still breastfeeding... emergency!!!



Been there done that. Hmmm
Hard to suggest options if I don't know what the original outfit is...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bakeacookie

Vanana said:


> The work trip was very productive and it went well! (probably too productive? Since I worked late, have dinner and spent time with family till ~11 each night and then catch up on or prepare for work into 2 or 3am for 2 of the 3 work days  )
> 
> The fun part was quite fun though tiring as well! Did not realize how “hilly” Porto is! It is one natural thigh master/elliptical machine!!!
> 
> Please excuse long update below since I’ve been MIA for quite a few days!
> 
> That said it’s a beautiful place! We also unknowingly happen to visit the country during their biggest holiday: São João festival! To sum it up, you basically buy a plastic squeaky hammer and hit random strangers on the head (and get hit) all day, party all day with food alcohol and music, watched launching of pretty hot air lanterns into night sky, then watch amazing firework river side with the famous bridge there  though that did mean the more famous restaurants and stores were closed, though that meant less shopping and more enjoying the country and culture (note/key word: “less”  )
> 
> Here are some of the conquests -new shoes and clothes, but no chanel nor premium designer shopping - yay!!!! Happy wallet!!
> 
> I do love the cool designs of jewelry from spain/Portugal so I had to buy some
> 
> New conquests and damage from visiting these wonderful countries (along with bringing back some amazing local port wine that are not exported and local foods.)
> 
> I also could not resist the purple butterfly bag made of cork. Its treated so it’s sturdy and waterproof and extremely light weight. Also can be carried 3 ways convertible. I find it very pretty, unique, well made and perfect everyday size, so added that to my wardrobe...
> 
> I did get a nice chanel surprise on my return! @girleuro  I received my matching chanel camellia skirt that I bought from the real real which matches an existing change camellia classic little black jacket from 2015! The skirt is brand new with tags!!! It’s slightly tight at the hip area so I went to the boutique to ask seamstress to alter it (since all Chanel RTW can change up/down 2 sizes). The SM surprised me with a little gift from the styling session that I missed due to my trip. They are always thoughtful
> 
> Can’t wait to see the skirt after alteration! It will be my first full set of chanel classic black suit! Though I have lots of their jackets/coats I’ve never bought a matching skirt since I don’t wear a full suit often but this one is such a nice all season light weight material and the skirt brand new at ~$350.. I had to!!!!
> View attachment 4113113
> View attachment 4113114
> View attachment 4113115
> View attachment 4113116
> View attachment 4113117
> View attachment 4113118
> View attachment 4113119
> View attachment 4113120
> View attachment 4113121
> View attachment 4113122



Everything is amazing and cute!


----------



## cathe_kim

@Vanana Looks like you had a fun and successful trip!!!  Love everything you picked up especially the cork bag!!  How fascinating!! 

@susanagonzc Do you mind sharing your outfit? Maybe we can help suggest other pairings


----------



## Marylin

I apologize for going awol for a while, very busy at work, DH on a business trip and daily doctors appointments and hospital visits.. we’re still not certain about the shoulder. It might need surgery, I’ve talked to 4 doctors, got 5 different diagnosis, you know the spiel. Unfortunately the window for surgery is closing if it is what some suspect, we only have another week, so there’s more tests coming. Wounds on face are healing well, thank god! Broken hand is in its third cast. So much about the German health system...
@Vanana thank you so much for your well wishes, you’re totally right, love is the best medicine, unfortunately it can’t repair broken bones. I’m so grateful for everyone’s support here, it’s tough dealing with everything by myself right now, it does help to moan a bit on this thread..
Back to the fun part:
I love all your purchases, it sounds like your trip was a big success on all accounts! How did the outfits you packed meet the challenges? 
@susanagonzc when is the wedding? Would there be a way to leave a zipper slightly unzipped and close it with a brooch or cover it with a cardigan, or wear a tank and an open blouse over it? Could you borrow something? How tight is too tight?


----------



## Marylin

@MinaAnais how are you dealing with the heat? DH is in London, he says it’s unusually hot. What did you end up buying?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I apologize for going awol for a while, very busy at work, DH on a business trip and daily doctors appointments and hospital visits.. we’re still not certain about the shoulder. It might need surgery, I’ve talked to 4 doctors, got 5 different diagnosis, you know the spiel. Unfortunately the window for surgery is closing if it is what some suspect, we only have another week, so there’s more tests coming. Wounds on face are healing well, thank god! Broken hand is in its third cast. So much about the German health system...
> @Vanana thank you so much for your well wishes, you’re totally right, love is the best medicine, unfortunately it can’t repair broken bones. I’m so grateful for everyone’s support here, it’s tough dealing with everything by myself right now, it does help to moan a bit on this thread..
> Back to the fun part:
> I love all your purchases, it sounds like your trip was a big success on all accounts! How did the outfits you packed meet the challenges?
> @susanagonzc when is the wedding? Would there be a way to leave a zipper slightly unzipped and close it with a brooch or cover it with a cardigan, or wear a tank and an open blouse over it? Could you borrow something? How tight is too tight?



Oh I am so sorry @Marylin that you are going through this and by yourself [emoji20][emoji120] 
And that your son needs shoulder surgery. It’s crazy, what is happening to his shoulder? 
Now if you really need to do surgery, my advice is to find the best surgeon in that field, and do laser surgery. 
My brother a few years ago, was kiting and pull out the shoulder. The doctors told him to do surgery, he did 3 MRI s and 3 got 3 opinions, and finally he did had to do it, so he found the best surgeon in my country and they did some kind of less invasive laser surgery. He is older than us but healed quite fast. And six months later he is again kiting [emoji849][emoji35] He should be more responsible adult. I understand kids, but when adults doing dangerous sports, I don’t understand. 
Please update what’s going on 
And just keep strong keep your faith 
Yes Love and positivity doesn’t heal literally broken bones, but does help healing a lot. Prayers do help as well 
[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
P.s what about stem cells therapy. Can it help ... what are other options 
and if you do surgery, can doctor prescribe oxygen chamber for fast healing


----------



## girleuro

girleuro said:


> Oh I am so sorry @Marylin that you are going through this and by yourself [emoji20][emoji120]
> And that your son needs shoulder surgery. It’s crazy, what is happening to his shoulder?
> Now if you really need to do surgery, my advice is to find the best surgeon in that field, and do laser surgery.
> My brother a few years ago, was kiting and pull out the shoulder. The doctors told him to do surgery, he did 3 MRI s and 3 got 3 opinions, and finally he did had to do it, so he found the best surgeon in my country and they did some kind of less invasive laser surgery. He is older than us but healed quite fast. And six months later he is again kiting [emoji849][emoji35] He should be more responsible adult. I understand kids, but when adults doing dangerous sports, I don’t understand.
> Please update what’s going on
> And just keep strong keep your faith
> Yes Love and positivity doesn’t heal literally broken bones, but does help healing a lot. Prayers do help as well
> [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
> P.s what about stem cells therapy. Can it help ... what are other options
> and if you do surgery, can doctor prescribe oxygen chamber for fast healing



I sent you 2 pm messages @Marylin


----------



## girleuro

So finally I found this  dress I was looking for long time it’s from 2016 Paris Rome collection. I have sleeveless one in silverish kind  of color. 
I wish I waited to purchase , as I intended , till this weekend. Because today I saw on other resale market it’s 500 cheaper what I paid [emoji23][emoji20] 
Oh well sometimes you win sometimes you lose. [emoji849]
It’s just teaches to be patient and always keep up with your first mind [emoji6]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

girleuro said:


> So finally I found this  dress I was looking for long time it’s from 2016 Paris Rome collection. I have sleeveless one in silverish kind  of color.
> I wish I waited to purchase , as I intended , till this weekend. Because today I saw on other resale market it’s 500 cheaper what I paid [emoji23][emoji20]
> Oh well sometimes you win sometimes you lose. [emoji849]
> It’s just teaches to be patient and always keep up with your first mind [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114792



So pretty, please send pics qhen it arrives!!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> So pretty, please send pics qhen it arrives!!



Thank you @susanagonzc [emoji257] I will [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

30 hours on the road with 4 kids and I'm still in the same clothes. Arghhhh! 5 hours to wait for shower and fresh clothes.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 30 hours on the road with 4 kids and I'm still in the same clothes. Arghhhh! 5 hours to wait for shower and fresh clothes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You’re the mother of the week! You deserve a long hot bath, 12 hours sleep and 4 huge kisses!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So finally I found this  dress I was looking for long time it’s from 2016 Paris Rome collection. I have sleeveless one in silverish kind  of color.
> I wish I waited to purchase , as I intended , till this weekend. Because today I saw on other resale market it’s 500 cheaper what I paid [emoji23][emoji20]
> Oh well sometimes you win sometimes you lose. [emoji849]
> It’s just teaches to be patient and always keep up with your first mind [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114792


Love this, you’ll look spectacular! Can’t wait to see you in it!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh I am so sorry @Marylin that you are going through this and by yourself [emoji20][emoji120]
> And that your son needs shoulder surgery. It’s crazy, what is happening to his shoulder?
> Now if you really need to do surgery, my advice is to find the best surgeon in that field, and do laser surgery.
> My brother a few years ago, was kiting and pull out the shoulder. The doctors told him to do surgery, he did 3 MRI s and 3 got 3 opinions, and finally he did had to do it, so he found the best surgeon in my country and they did some kind of less invasive laser surgery. He is older than us but healed quite fast. And six months later he is again kiting [emoji849][emoji35] He should be more responsible adult. I understand kids, but when adults doing dangerous sports, I don’t understand.
> Please update what’s going on
> And just keep strong keep your faith
> Yes Love and positivity doesn’t heal literally broken bones, but does help healing a lot. Prayers do help as well
> [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
> P.s what about stem cells therapy. Can it help ... what are other options
> and if you do surgery, can doctor prescribe oxygen chamber for fast healing


Luckily we already have an appointment at one of the best clinics for shoulders in the area. There’s also the option of letting it heal by itself, but I have to have the specialist look at all the pictures. It helps that my nephew is a doctor, he has good contacts. I’ll keep you posted. It’s quite tiring this, I’m staring to get a cold...


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> @MinaAnais how are you dealing with the heat? DH is in London, he says it’s unusually hot. What did you end up buying?



Not sure! I don't think it's that hot... It's only 30 degrees and there was almost no humidity, the tube was almost empty , air con was fully on in the office and as I have been working long hours, by the time that I went home it was not particularly hot and have even worn my beloved navy wool trousers. Having said that, I think I have seen enough shorties and tight dresses (even in the office) for a lifetime . 

I bought the Hawaiian trousers and a pair of silk black trousers. I'd love to find either a dress or a maxi skirt in a nice poppy colour, but so far I haven't found anything that meets my criterias.

I am not good at posting pictures, but the below images should give an idea of the trousers and the looks I have been able to wear this week.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> I apologize for going awol for a while, very busy at work, DH on a business trip and daily doctors appointments and hospital visits.. we’re still not certain about the shoulder. It might need surgery, I’ve talked to 4 doctors, got 5 different diagnosis, you know the spiel. Unfortunately the window for surgery is closing if it is what some suspect, we only have another week, so there’s more tests coming. Wounds on face are healing well, thank god! Broken hand is in its third cast. So much about the German health system...
> @Vanana thank you so much for your well wishes, you’re totally right, love is the best medicine, unfortunately it can’t repair broken bones. I’m so grateful for everyone’s support here, it’s tough dealing with everything by myself right now, it does help to moan a bit on this thread..
> Back to the fun part:
> I love all your purchases, it sounds like your trip was a big success on all accounts! How did the outfits you packed meet the challenges?
> @susanagonzc when is the wedding? Would there be a way to leave a zipper slightly unzipped and close it with a brooch or cover it with a cardigan, or wear a tank and an open blouse over it? Could you borrow something? How tight is too tight?


Marylin you are absolutely amazing. I would just be one complete mess of anxiety, despite knowing that it won’t help one bit. Sorry to hear that he May need surgery for shoulders  can it be less invasive kind and also hopefully something they are feeling low risk/confident? Definitely try to get experts for it if it’s possible of course. I eagerly await for the good news of his recovery. One step at a time. His face is healing - great! Next, shoulder decision and toward full speedy recovery!  

The clothes I packed worked out well!  The light rain jackets really came in handy since it rained part of one day (and we were able to sight see undeterred), also we decided to take a long cruise one day so it worked well there too.


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> So finally I found this  dress I was looking for long time it’s from 2016 Paris Rome collection. I have sleeveless one in silverish kind  of color.
> I wish I waited to purchase , as I intended , till this weekend. Because today I saw on other resale market it’s 500 cheaper what I paid [emoji23][emoji20]
> Oh well sometimes you win sometimes you lose. [emoji849]
> It’s just teaches to be patient and always keep up with your first mind [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114792


I was in Rome at the time when the collection was released and tried this dress! It’s a beautiful dress and the length will look great on you I think!!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I was in Rome at the time when the collection was released and tried this dress! It’s a beautiful dress and the length will look great on you I think!!



Thank you @Vanana [emoji257] I am excited. I love the sleeveless version but I believe I will love long sleeves one even more[emoji12] what can I say I am dresses girl [emoji6]


----------



## Sass

@Marylin so sorry to hear about your son and his accident. Hope he is recovering well. Keep on at the drs. At his age non complex fractures should be healing within 4weeks. It's really weighing up pros and cons of surgery long term and limb mobility and if surgery will have an impact on this. If you are concerned about face make sure plastic surgeon is consulted. There are supplements for bone healing so ask the Dr about these.  

@Mina love the new Hawaiian trousers and callottes.

I am finding it super hot in London this week. I work in a hospital which is non air conditioned in synthetic tunic and trousers and it is sweltering. Outside in the evening is ok, my place seems to have no breeze  

@vanna love your new purchases jewellery is fab!

@girleuro love the dress you will look like a bombshell on it.



Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## girleuro

Sass said:


> @Marylin so sorry to hear about your son and his accident. Hope he is recovering well. Keep on at the drs. At his age non complex fractures should be healing within 4weeks. It's really weighing up pros and cons of surgery long term and limb mobility and if surgery will have an impact on this. If you are concerned about face make sure plastic surgeon is consulted. There are supplements for bone healing so ask the Dr about these.
> 
> @Mina love the new Hawaiian trousers and callottes.
> 
> I am finding it super hot in London this week. I work in a hospital which is non air conditioned in synthetic tunic and trousers and it is sweltering. Outside in the evening is ok, my place seems to have no breeze
> 
> @vanna love your new purchases jewellery is fab!
> 
> @girleuro love the dress you will look like a bombshell on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk



Thank you so much @Sass [emoji257] 
Wow non condition in the middle of the summer that’s absolutely crazy 
And it’s a hospital [emoji50][emoji854] what about bacteria it’s so unsanitary 
I can imagine how hard is on you to work in such conditions.[emoji20][emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Not sure! I don't think it's that hot... It's only 30 degrees and there was almost no humidity, the tube was almost empty , air con was fully on in the office and as I have been working long hours, by the time that I went home it was not particularly hot and have even worn my beloved navy wool trousers. Having said that, I think I have seen enough shorties and tight dresses (even in the office) for a lifetime .
> 
> I bought the Hawaiian trousers and a pair of silk black trousers. I'd love to find either a dress or a maxi skirt in a nice poppy colour, but so far I haven't found anything that meets my criterias.
> 
> I am not good at posting pictures, but the below images should give an idea of the trousers and the looks I have been able to wear this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115418
> View attachment 4115419
> View attachment 4115420
> View attachment 4115421
> View attachment 4115422
> View attachment 4115423



All outfits are very elegant and beautiful @MinaAnais [emoji122] congrats on your purchases. I hope you still find the right dress for that hot weather [emoji120]


----------



## Sass

As for the males in the workplace stuff... I really sympathise with you ladies who have to modify how you dress.  It's really such a shame.

I dislike women who are *****y like this. I think a woman should wear what she wants. We all have different levels of comfort but ultimately what you wear should have impact on your performance or how you are perceived.

I personally get inappropriate comments at work or men asking me out on occasions. I am such an introvert it makes me so flustered. Its so weird i am in the ugliest uniform, minimal makeup, i could not look more basic and plain, but that doesn't seem to matter. 

Outside of work it is horrific the victim blaming which goes on when there is any kind of sexual assault. It makes me so sad we live in a world where it is perceived as a women's issue not a man's lack of impulse control.


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Not sure! I don't think it's that hot... It's only 30 degrees and there was almost no humidity, the tube was almost empty , air con was fully on in the office and as I have been working long hours, by the time that I went home it was not particularly hot and have even worn my beloved navy wool trousers. Having said that, I think I have seen enough shorties and tight dresses (even in the office) for a lifetime .
> 
> I bought the Hawaiian trousers and a pair of silk black trousers. I'd love to find either a dress or a maxi skirt in a nice poppy colour, but so far I haven't found anything that meets my criterias.
> 
> I am not good at posting pictures, but the below images should give an idea of the trousers and the looks I have been able to wear this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115418
> View attachment 4115419
> View attachment 4115420
> View attachment 4115421
> View attachment 4115422
> View attachment 4115423


Great outfits, all of them. They could come from my closet, how interesting! Love the blazer and also the jeans jacket floral pants combo! Stay cool and let us see know how dress hunting is working out.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> As for the males in the workplace stuff... I really sympathise with you ladies who have to modify how you dress.  It's really such a shame.
> 
> I dislike women who are *****y like this. I think a woman should wear what she wants. We all have different levels of comfort but ultimately what you wear should have impact on your performance or how you are perceived.
> 
> I personally get inappropriate comments at work or men asking me out on occasions. I am such an introvert it makes me so flustered. Its so weird i am in the ugliest uniform, minimal makeup, i could not look more basic and plain, but that doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> Outside of work it is horrific the victim blaming which goes on when there is any kind of sexual assault. It makes me so sad we live in a world where it is perceived as a women's issue not a man's lack of impulse control.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


I’m sorry you have to deal with stupid men you’re actually  helping or taking care of at the clinic. I would just be extra rude with guys who hit on me while performing a medical procedure..  But you’re a better person than I am.
It does get a bit better, once you’re older, I don’t get whistles any more when on my bike in a dress (which I try to avoid anyway) and being a mother of two boys who are now taller than I am helps with the stares. But there’s still that look, this staring up and down and the eyes resting where they shouldn’t which I hate. Just happened yesterday when I had to wait at the elevator next to a guy. I wore business clothes, quite similar actually to what Mina just posted.  I ended up taking the stairs. 5 flights, probably better for me.. but why do I have to walk and he gets to stare??


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Marylin you are absolutely amazing. I would just be one complete mess of anxiety, despite knowing that it won’t help one bit. Sorry to hear that he May need surgery for shoulders  can it be less invasive kind and also hopefully something they are feeling low risk/confident? Definitely try to get experts for it if it’s possible of course. I eagerly await for the good news of his recovery. One step at a time. His face is healing - great! Next, shoulder decision and toward full speedy recovery!
> 
> The clothes I packed worked out well!  The light rain jackets really came in handy since it rained part of one day (and we were able to sight see undeterred), also we decided to take a long cruise one day so it worked well there too.


Thank you Vanana, we’ll get over this, just like we deal with everything else. At this time I really don’t know if I should aim for surgery or conventional treatment, I just don’t have enough information yet. My son is in a better mood which makes taking care of him much easier, I have to confess I’m sometimes a bit impatient with him, which is totally unfair..



Sass said:


> @Marylin so sorry to hear about your son and his accident. Hope he is recovering well. Keep on at the drs. At his age non complex fractures should be healing within 4weeks. It's really weighing up pros and cons of surgery long term and limb mobility and if surgery will have an impact on this. If you are concerned about face make sure plastic surgeon is consulted. There are supplements for bone healing so ask the Dr about these.
> 
> @Mina love the new Hawaiian trousers and callottes.
> 
> I am finding it super hot in London this week. I work in a hospital which is non air conditioned in synthetic tunic and trousers and it is sweltering. Outside in the evening is ok, my place seems to have no breeze
> 
> @vanna love your new purchases jewellery is fab!
> 
> @girleuro love the dress you will look like a bombshell on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk



Sass, thank you so much. It’s great to have experts to talk to, you Ladies are all so smart and lovely!
I have an expert plastic surgeon at hand, my sister is one of his customers and she has already spoken to him. We’re far from needing him yet, but it helps to know I won’t have to worry about this. On some of the shallower wounds the scab has already come of, after less than a week, which makes me confident that the healing process is working. 
Have I mentioned that my younger son said his brother looked like an extra in a zombie movie? Boys! 
I’m sorry you’re so hot. How can a hospital not have air conditioning? DH is coming back tonight to rainy weather here, so I bet he’ll be relieved. He grew up in Colorado, his idea of a great time is being snowed in...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> Thank you Vanana, we’ll get over this, just like we deal with everything else. At this time I really don’t know if I should aim for surgery or conventional treatment, I just don’t have enough information yet. My son is in a better mood which makes taking care of him much easier, I have to confess I’m sometimes a bit impatient with him, which is totally unfair..
> 
> 
> 
> Sass, thank you so much. It’s great to have experts to talk to, you Ladies are all so smart and lovely!
> I have an expert plastic surgeon at hand, my sister is one of his customers and she has already spoken to him. We’re far from needing him yet, but it helps to know I won’t have to worry about this. On some of the shallower wounds the scab has already come of, after less than a week, which makes me confident that the healing process is working.
> Have I mentioned that my younger son said his brother looked like an extra in a zombie movie? Boys!
> I’m sorry you’re so hot. How can a hospital not have air conditioning? DH is coming back tonight to rainy weather here, so I bet he’ll be relieved. He grew up in Colorado, his idea of a great time is being snowed in...



Don’t jump the gun on the plastix surgeon just yet, although it’s great that you are prepared. I’m sure he won’t need it!! Happy thoughts your way!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I finally managed to find something in my wardrobe to wear at the wedding!! Help me with jewlery options? The pink ones are from zara, the other ones are good jewerly! The wedding is at night, and my shoes are baby blue!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs




----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love this, you’ll look spectacular! Can’t wait to see you in it!



Thank you @Marylin [emoji257]I am very excited . Finally the dress found me [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4116002
> 
> 
> I finally managed to find something in my wardrobe to wear at the wedding!! Help me with jewlery options? The pink ones are from zara, the other ones are good jewerly! The wedding is at night, and my shoes are baby blue!



It’s beautiful @susanagonzc[emoji7] I would love to pair this dress with green earrings. Can you find black or silver shoes. [emoji120]It would be so stunning with black dress. 
But if you insist blue ones I would say the longer ones with blue and pearls and maybe pearl necklace(not sure it could be too much because the earrings are quite long . I remember you had so many beautiful earrings. So maybe if you wear necklace it would be better with gold stud earrings (well it doesn’t have to be studs but more on the ear not hanging long ones)
Well try both options. I definitely think you should wear your beautiful pearls necklace and then adjust the earrings the ones are the best fit. [emoji848] I think you need to post more options of earrings [emoji12]
Wait a second I don’t see handbag . What color are you planning to wear


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

girleuro said:


> It’s beautiful @susanagonzc[emoji7] I would love to pair this dress with green earrings. Can you find black or silver shoes. [emoji120]It would be so stunning with black dress.
> But if you insist blue ones I would say the longer ones with blue and pearls and maybe pearl necklace(not sure it could be too much because the earrings are quite long . I remember you had so many beautiful earrings. So maybe if you wear necklace it would be better with gold stud earrings (well it doesn’t have to be studs but more on the ear not hanging long ones)
> Well try both options. I definitely think you should wear your beautiful pearls necklace and then adjust the earrings the ones are the best fit. [emoji848] I think you need to post more options of earrings [emoji12]
> Wait a second I don’t see handbag . What color are you planning to wear



Thanks for your reply girleuro! I'm not sure about the necklace because the neckline on the top is so tight, but if I go for it I'll wear matching pearl studs! But the baby blue shoes with the dangly pearl earrings and no necklace might do the trick!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Also, it looks like I suck at stylebook and I spelled jewerly like a million different ways lol


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks for your reply girleuro! I'm not sure about the necklace because the neckline on the top is so tight, but if I go for it I'll wear matching pearl studs! But the baby blue shoes with the dangly pearl earrings and no necklace might do the trick!



Yes that would be an option. 
I just remembered about your neglected necklace [emoji12] that you were mentioned that it’s not so much wearable. So I just was trying to give this beauty a stage [emoji13] and yes it would go well with pearl studs 
I like hanging earrings only don’t know if they bold enough to stand against black dress [emoji848] you could also add a bracelet,  Pearls perhaps if you wear long blue ones .


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4116002
> 
> 
> I finally managed to find something in my wardrobe to wear at the wedding!! Help me with jewlery options? The pink ones are from zara, the other ones are good jewerly! The wedding is at night, and my shoes are baby blue!


This dress is very very pretty!!! You can really play up the jewelry options and either go very blingy or very colorful though? It gives perfect stage for some sparkles I think


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

$15 second hand dress from eBay


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4116208
> 
> $15 second hand dress from eBay



Cute!!!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4116208
> 
> $15 second hand dress from eBay


That is gorgeous on you! You have a great eye for these finds.


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4116002
> 
> 
> I finally managed to find something in my wardrobe to wear at the wedding!! Help me with jewlery options? The pink ones are from zara, the other ones are good jewerly! The wedding is at night, and my shoes are baby blue!



Those green earrings are adorable!

But with the blue shoes, pearls!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> Those green earrings are adorable!
> 
> But with the blue shoes, pearls!


I agree!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Sass said:


> [USER=22624]@Mina love the new Hawaiian trousers and callottes.
> 
> I am finding it super hot in London this week. I work in a hospital which is non air conditioned in synthetic tunic and trousers and it is sweltering. Outside in the evening is ok, my place seems to have no breeze
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk[/USER]




Hi Sass! Hold tight, next week it will all be back to the usual weather! I am surprised to hear that there is no air con in the hospital, is there any chances that you could have a summer uniform? 

 The coulottes were fun, however they were super long on me (1,65m). They're from Cos, just in case you want to try them. 
The Hawaiian trousers have been great fun so far and I am surprised how well they work with the rest of the wardrobe.

Any ideas where to look for a bright summer dress? :graucho:

[QUOTE="girleuro, post: 32390370, member: 555117"]All outfits are very elegant and beautiful [USER=154915]@MinaAnais [emoji122] congrats on your purchases. I hope you still find the right dress for that hot weather [emoji120][/QUOTE]

Thanks Girleuro! I saw a beautiful dress but I don't think it would get a lot of mileage. Still, it's so pretty. 





susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4116002
> 
> 
> I finally managed to find something in my wardrobe to wear at the wedding!! Help me with jewlery options? The pink ones are from zara, the other ones are good jewerly! The wedding is at night, and my shoes are baby blue!





cathe_kim said:


> I agree!!!



Very pretty! I like the green earrings![/user]


----------



## Vanana

Dear friends I am absolutely elated!!!!!!! My Chanel boutique seamstress is an absolute doll and is amazing!!! 

Skirt from real real that I dropped off 2 days ago is already done and of course it’s an amazing fit (I can breath, sit and eat in it while still it doesn’t look too big and the right size/shape) 

I tried it on with its matching camellia jacket that I also got from real real few months ago and my Chanel python suede pumps... my first classic Chanel suit!!!!!!  The skirt was $350 brand new with tags and the whole set cost me $1595 which is about half price of just a skirt this season! 

Love the very subtle camellia buttons with tiiiiny cc’s and the fabric material is a thin all season material vs the thick tweed that is usually available and in my closet 

  

So so happy!!!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Dear friends I am absolutely elated!!!!!!! My Chanel boutique seamstress is an absolute doll and is amazing!!!
> 
> Skirt from real real that I dropped off 2 days ago is already done and of course it’s an amazing fit (I can breath, sit and eat in it while still it doesn’t look too big and the right size/shape)
> 
> I tried it on with its matching camellia jacket that I also got from real real few months ago and my Chanel python suede pumps... my first classic Chanel suit!!!!!!  The skirt was $350 brand new with tags and the whole set cost me $1595 which is about half price of just a skirt this season!
> 
> Love the very subtle camellia buttons with tiiiiny cc’s and the fabric material is a thin all season material vs the thick tweed that is usually available and in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> So so happy!!!
> View attachment 4116495
> 
> View attachment 4116494



It’s absolutely stunning @Vanana[emoji7] and classic. It is forever piece! Great job Congrats [emoji122][emoji257]
And that’s what I love about Chanel. It never gets old . No matter how many seasons back , it’s just such a classic pieces[emoji4]



bakeacookie said:


> Those green earrings are adorable!
> 
> But with the blue shoes, pearls!



I so agree @bakeacookie @susanagonzc those green ones are so stunning. Actually like you read my mind[emoji12] I was putting my 
wishlist in my head and I was debating between red ruby or green emerald long earrings to match with black outfits. And I was amazed how green looks. It’s just more unique than red . Red is kind of more expected to wear with black [emoji848]


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Dear friends I am absolutely elated!!!!!!! My Chanel boutique seamstress is an absolute doll and is amazing!!!
> 
> Skirt from real real that I dropped off 2 days ago is already done and of course it’s an amazing fit (I can breath, sit and eat in it while still it doesn’t look too big and the right size/shape)
> 
> I tried it on with its matching camellia jacket that I also got from real real few months ago and my Chanel python suede pumps... my first classic Chanel suit!!!!!!  The skirt was $350 brand new with tags and the whole set cost me $1595 which is about half price of just a skirt this season!
> 
> Love the very subtle camellia buttons with tiiiiny cc’s and the fabric material is a thin all season material vs the thick tweed that is usually available and in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> So so happy!!!
> View attachment 4116495
> 
> View attachment 4116494



Amazing!! So happy for you and such a great find!! Now if you’ll excuse me, I need to go stalk the real real. [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4116002
> 
> 
> I finally managed to find something in my wardrobe to wear at the wedding!! Help me with jewlery options? The pink ones are from zara, the other ones are good jewerly! The wedding is at night, and my shoes are baby blue!


I’m trying to remember if I’ve seen a mod shop showing your hair or skin tone. I’m also opting for the green earrings, because  it’ll look very dramatic with your outfit, especially if you’re dark haired. The blue and pearl look seems more dainty and maybe a little too subdued for a big event like a wedding. I do love the long dangly earrings though...
I guess I’m useless.


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Dear friends I am absolutely elated!!!!!!! My Chanel boutique seamstress is an absolute doll and is amazing!!!
> 
> Skirt from real real that I dropped off 2 days ago is already done and of course it’s an amazing fit (I can breath, sit and eat in it while still it doesn’t look too big and the right size/shape)
> 
> I tried it on with its matching camellia jacket that I also got from real real few months ago and my Chanel python suede pumps... my first classic Chanel suit!!!!!!  The skirt was $350 brand new with tags and the whole set cost me $1595 which is about half price of just a skirt this season!
> 
> Love the very subtle camellia buttons with tiiiiny cc’s and the fabric material is a thin all season material vs the thick tweed that is usually available and in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> So so happy!!!
> View attachment 4116495
> 
> View attachment 4116494


So beautiful! You look like a million bugs and so stylish and elegant! Congrats! You totally nailed it!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Hi Sass! Hold tight, next week it will all be back to the usual weather! I am surprised to hear that there is no air con in the hospital, is there any chances that you could have a summer uniform?
> 
> The coulottes were fun, however they were super long on me (1,65m). They're from Cos, just in case you want to try them.
> The Hawaiian trousers have been great fun so far and I am surprised how well they work with the rest of the wardrobe.
> 
> Any ideas where to look for a bright summer dress? :graucho:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Girleuro! I saw a beautiful dress but I don't think it would get a lot of mileage. Still, it's so pretty.
> [ATTACH=full]4116370[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I like the green earrings!


Mina, it’s a very cute dress and great for hot weather. Why don’t you think you’ll wear it often? It’s fun and light and can be dressed up and down, and if you wear it with tights and boots, you could even wear it in colder weather. The colors won’t go out of fashion and are great at any season.


----------



## Marylin

Update. Son is healing great! Light pink perfect skin is growing underneath the shallow wounds on the face and he doesn’t hurt so much any more! 

And also:
Confession time, again. 
I had this top. that I had bought on sale at anthropology a year ago. I love the color and how light it is, but the black pants I had in mind to wear with it, didn’t work. So I was stuck. Today, I found these pants on sale for 30% of the original price and they look like they were made for the top! And it’s hot now here too and I’m going to take both to Italy next weekend! 





The top is actually much lighter and shinier irl, now I’ll have to see which of my zillion pairs of shoes will look good.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Mina, it’s a very cute dress and great for hot weather. Why don’t you think you’ll wear it often? It’s fun and light and can be dressed up and down, and if you wear it with tights and boots, you could even wear it in colder weather. The colors won’t go out of fashion and are great at any season.



I agree  it is beautiful and versatile dress. You can wear with belt as well. And if it’s cold with leather jacket or even oversized sweater for more casual look.


----------



## bakeacookie

Vanana said:


> Dear friends I am absolutely elated!!!!!!! My Chanel boutique seamstress is an absolute doll and is amazing!!!
> 
> Skirt from real real that I dropped off 2 days ago is already done and of course it’s an amazing fit (I can breath, sit and eat in it while still it doesn’t look too big and the right size/shape)
> 
> I tried it on with its matching camellia jacket that I also got from real real few months ago and my Chanel python suede pumps... my first classic Chanel suit!!!!!!  The skirt was $350 brand new with tags and the whole set cost me $1595 which is about half price of just a skirt this season!
> 
> Love the very subtle camellia buttons with tiiiiny cc’s and the fabric material is a thin all season material vs the thick tweed that is usually available and in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> So so happy!!!
> View attachment 4116495
> 
> View attachment 4116494



You look great and you scored fantastic bargains!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I went to the wedding and it was a total fail... i chose the pearl earrings and I should have gone with the green ones. My kid chose not to nap at ANY time during the day so I couldn’t paint my nails, do my makeup nor even comb my hair... and then I look at the pic and I feel like I look like a grandma, all overweight and sloppy and with bad posture from holding the baby all night because she doesn’t walk yet and wouldn’t stay in the stroller. It doesn’t help that my kid is gorgeous and my husband looks like a male model lol (although that’s great everywhere else in my life lol)
I don’t say this to get you to tell me otherwise, it was just a night to forget!!! Plus the bride and groom sat us net to the kids, in a hallway and next to the speakers! After all my husband has done for them, we left early and very outraged!!!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4117873
> 
> I went to the wedding and it was a total fail... i chose the pearl earrings and I should have gone with the green ones. My kid chose not to nap at ANY time during the day so I couldn’t paint my nails, do my makeup nor even comb my hair... and then I look at the pic and I feel like I look like a grandma, all overweight and sloppy and with bad posture from holding the baby all night because she doesn’t walk yet and wouldn’t stay in the stroller. It doesn’t help that my kid is gorgeous and my husband looks like a male model lol (although that’s great everywhere else in my life lol)
> I don’t say this to get you to tell me otherwise, it was just a night to forget!!! Plus the bride and groom sat us net to the kids, in a hallway and next to the speakers! After all my husband has done for them, we left early and very outraged!!!



Sorry for your bad experience. I think you all look nice, beautiful family.Please don’t be so hard on yourself [emoji120] 
You are a young mother enjoy and the rest will come in place in time [emoji6]and your best accessory is that little munchkin in the blue dress[emoji12] she is adorable cutie [emoji56]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, it’s a very cute dress and great for hot weather. Why don’t you think you’ll wear it often? It’s fun and light and can be dressed up and down, and if you wear it with tights and boots, you could even wear it in colder weather. The colors won’t go out of fashion and are great at any season.



Uhm... Food for thoughts...



Marylin said:


> Update. Son is healing great! Light pink perfect skin is growing underneath the shallow wounds on the face and he doesn’t hurt so much any more!
> 
> And also:
> Confession time, again.
> I had this top. that I had bought on sale at anthropology a year ago. I love the color and how light it is, but the black pants I had in mind to wear with it, didn’t work. So I was stuck. Today, I found these pants on sale for 30% of the original price and they look like they were made for the top! And it’s hot now here too and I’m going to take both to Italy next weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4117276
> 
> 
> 
> The top is actually much lighter and shinier irl, now I’ll have to see which of my zillion pairs of shoes will look good.



So glad to hear that he's recovering well! What a relief it must be for you and the rest of the family! It is amazing how the human body can recover! 

Looking at the picture of the outfit, I wonder how will you accessorize it? I think the top is lovely and so are the trousers, hiwever this combo could be "too heavy" with the wring accessories.



girleuro said:


> I agree  it is beautiful and versatile dress. You can wear with belt as well. And if it’s cold with leather jacket or even oversized sweater for more casual look.



Uhm... Thinking and thinking and thinking again!



susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4117873
> 
> I went to the wedding and it was a total fail... i chose the pearl earrings and I should have gone with the green ones. My kid chose not to nap at ANY time during the day so I couldn’t paint my nails, do my makeup nor even comb my hair... and then I look at the pic and I feel like I look like a grandma, all overweight and sloppy and with bad posture from holding the baby all night because she doesn’t walk yet and wouldn’t stay in the stroller. It doesn’t help that my kid is gorgeous and my husband looks like a male model lol (although that’s great everywhere else in my life lol)
> I don’t say this to get you to tell me otherwise, it was just a night to forget!!! Plus the bride and groom sat us net to the kids, in a hallway and next to the speakers! After all my husband has done for them, we left early and very outraged!!!



I disagree, in the picture I see a lovely family unit, all dressed very smart  and happy! The pearl turquoise earrings must have been lovely and in harmony with the shoes. It's a lovely pucture and if you want, you can photoshop it to add colour to the nails. 
Weddings can be a funny thing, it all goes so quickly and I am sure the couple didn't mean to offend you or dismiss all the help.


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4117873
> 
> I went to the wedding and it was a total fail... i chose the pearl earrings and I should have gone with the green ones. My kid chose not to nap at ANY time during the day so I couldn’t paint my nails, do my makeup nor even comb my hair... and then I look at the pic and I feel like I look like a grandma, all overweight and sloppy and with bad posture from holding the baby all night because she doesn’t walk yet and wouldn’t stay in the stroller. It doesn’t help that my kid is gorgeous and my husband looks like a male model lol (although that’s great everywhere else in my life lol)
> I don’t say this to get you to tell me otherwise, it was just a night to forget!!! Plus the bride and groom sat us net to the kids, in a hallway and next to the speakers! After all my husband has done for them, we left early and very outraged!!!


sorry to hear you didn’t have fun at the wedding!!! 
The night will be forgotten (if it has to be a less fashionably memorable night, might as well be one at the wedding of people that seems will be forgotten as well for not treating your husband as they should have! 

You are an amazing mom for tending to your beautiful girl instead of yourself. You are one lucky mama to have one gorgeous family!  (I think majority cannot - myself included have husband look like a male model -> mines working on losing weight -for health - so there’s hope! He did sort of when he was a young buck hahaha!)

In hindsight looking at the length of the skirt and that it’s a 2 piece of the same dark color, it may have overwhelmed your shape and needed shoes that are more elongating like strap ankles or a skinny belt in the middle etc.  
I hope you get some well deserved sleep and enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Vanana

bakeacookie said:


> You look great and you scored fantastic bargains!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Update. Son is healing great! Light pink perfect skin is growing underneath the shallow wounds on the face and he doesn’t hurt so much any more!
> 
> And also:
> Confession time, again.
> I had this top. that I had bought on sale at anthropology a year ago. I love the color and how light it is, but the black pants I had in mind to wear with it, didn’t work. So I was stuck. Today, I found these pants on sale for 30% of the original price and they look like they were made for the top! And it’s hot now here too and I’m going to take both to Italy next weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4117276
> 
> 
> 
> The top is actually much lighter and shinier irl, now I’ll have to see which of my zillion pairs of shoes will look good.


 such wonderful news!!!! May the great progress continue and your sweet boy heals completely and go back to being a typical grumpy teenager in no time!!!!!! 

I really like the pants and this looks like a comfortable outfit that’s light weight for hot days.  Shoes would make the outfit. With the ruffles and you mentioned shine, would a pair of matte silver statement earrings look good with it? I’m shopping my closet and wanted to send these over


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4117873
> 
> I went to the wedding and it was a total fail... i chose the pearl earrings and I should have gone with the green ones. My kid chose not to nap at ANY time during the day so I couldn’t paint my nails, do my makeup nor even comb my hair... and then I look at the pic and I feel like I look like a grandma, all overweight and sloppy and with bad posture from holding the baby all night because she doesn’t walk yet and wouldn’t stay in the stroller. It doesn’t help that my kid is gorgeous and my husband looks like a male model lol (although that’s great everywhere else in my life lol)
> I don’t say this to get you to tell me otherwise, it was just a night to forget!!! Plus the bride and groom sat us net to the kids, in a hallway and next to the speakers! After all my husband has done for them, we left early and very outraged!!!



Oh sweetie you will get your body and personal space back I promise! And you will think back with longing to this intense period when your kiddo was all over you and wearing you into the ground.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It is insane weather here in Tennessee with the heat and humidity 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here's what I'm wearing


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4117873
> 
> I went to the wedding and it was a total fail... i chose the pearl earrings and I should have gone with the green ones. My kid chose not to nap at ANY time during the day so I couldn’t paint my nails, do my makeup nor even comb my hair... and then I look at the pic and I feel like I look like a grandma, all overweight and sloppy and with bad posture from holding the baby all night because she doesn’t walk yet and wouldn’t stay in the stroller. It doesn’t help that my kid is gorgeous and my husband looks like a male model lol (although that’s great everywhere else in my life lol)
> I don’t say this to get you to tell me otherwise, it was just a night to forget!!! Plus the bride and groom sat us net to the kids, in a hallway and next to the speakers! After all my husband has done for them, we left early and very outraged!!!


I agree with everyone. You look great and so does your family. You have a wonderful husband and the cutest girl! I see beautiful hair, amazing skin and a long neck and beautiful  body. You didn’t have a great night, I’m so sorry for that. You didn’t feel your best and I think it was mostly because of factors you had no control over. Somehow the world didn’t cooperate,  and you think that is, cause you’re not pretty. It is not your fault! 
I remember when I just had had my first. We had moved, I didn’t have anyone around I knew, a was fat and ugly and old and sad, had a difficult baby and was working every day. But things got better and easier and the happier I got, the prettier I became. 
You are a wonderful mother, you’re smart and pretty and fun and you deserve both this beautiful  baby and handsome husband. I do understand though that you feel uncomfortable if you’re not back to your old self. May I suggest you take some time to truly shop your wardrobe. Find out what looks good now, what your body needs now to be comfortable and stylish. Heels help, but you can’t carry a baby and run in heels, so platforms could be a solution or shoes with a sturdy heel you can easily walk in. If you find nude shoes that will help to elongate your leg even more. Also, try to find a skirt length that hits you at the tiniest part of your leg. I like the skirt you’re wearing, but you could have shown more leg, I think! Your top is pretty, but a bit too long. How would it look if you tucked it in? I can’t see your waist, and don’t tell me there isn’t any! Again, find something that shows of your curves and doesn’t hide them. Some women would kill for a bust like yours, show it off! In a nice decent way of course. Maybe going all black wasn’t the right suggestion, a lighter top could have made a difference. 
Again, you are beautiful, wear what makes you happy and show us if you want to, I’m sure together we’ll make you feel a bit more confident.


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> such wonderful news!!!! May the great progress continue and your sweet boy heals completely and go back to being a typical grumpy teenager in no time!!!!!!
> 
> I really like the pants and this looks like a comfortable outfit that’s light weight for hot days.  Shoes would make the outfit. With the ruffles and you mentioned shine, would a pair of matte silver statement earrings look good with it? I’m shopping my closet and wanted to send these over
> View attachment 4117955
> View attachment 4117956


Oh yes, please! I’m taking them all! Hard to say which ones I love more... What a wonderful collection you have and I love the organizing system! 
And thanks again for your thoughts, he’s eating like a horse again, I made three warm meals for him today, so I guess the worst is over. 
Oh and sorry for my terrible spelling, I just noticed I spelled bucks like bugs... of course I wanted to say you look like a million bucks , but since you’re so elegant I might have subconsciously wanted to say ladybugs...


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is insane weather here in Tennessee with the heat and humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what I'm wearing


You seem to manage the heat well, again, great colors! Hope you’ve managed to get some rest!


----------



## Marylin

@Vanana and @MinaAnais. It’s true that the right accessories are key to not ruining my new combo. I have a few options, but I need to take pictures first. I might need some advice on what to take to Italy.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Update. Son is healing great! Light pink perfect skin is growing underneath the shallow wounds on the face and he doesn’t hurt so much any more!
> 
> And also:
> Confession time, again.
> I had this top. that I had bought on sale at anthropology a year ago. I love the color and how light it is, but the black pants I had in mind to wear with it, didn’t work. So I was stuck. Today, I found these pants on sale for 30% of the original price and they look like they were made for the top! And it’s hot now here too and I’m going to take both to Italy next weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4117276
> 
> 
> 
> The top is actually much lighter and shinier irl, now I’ll have to see which of my zillion pairs of shoes will look good.



Wonderful that your son is healing fast[emoji120] [emoji257]I knew he will. He is not just young but thanks to you, he is eating healthy as well , so it’s easy for body fight and heal . [emoji122]
And going to Italy , will make you all relax. 
I know this time of the year, Italy is extremely hot. Pants are great for traveling. But grab some very light dress with you as well. And lots of sunscreen. I remember when I was there, i re apply the sunscreen every two hours and still get burned [emoji849]
It’s a beautiful top and I like the pants, but from the picture I don’t see them much together. [emoji848] It’s a little bit too busy for me. Ruffles and print, but maybe because 
In the picture, top doesn’t look light [emoji50]
And not sure what color it is as well . On my phone screen looks like dark green or dark bronze [emoji848]
So it’s hard for me to give my opinion on the shoes. Well probably silver, or neutral maybe platforms or espadrilles 
The ones who would be the most comfortable. Have fun with your boys. You all definitely deserve it [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is insane weather here in Tennessee with the heat and humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what I'm wearing



Love the colors and  enjoy the sunshine and time with your mom and kids [emoji257][emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I agree with everyone. You look great and so does your family. You have a wonderful husband and the cutest girl! I see beautiful hair, amazing skin and a long neck and beautiful  body. You didn’t have a great night, I’m so sorry for that. You didn’t feel your best and I think it was mostly because of factors you had no control over. Somehow the world didn’t cooperate,  and you think that is, cause you’re not pretty. It is not your fault!
> I remember when I just had had my first. We had moved, I didn’t have anyone around I knew, a was fat and ugly and old and sad, had a difficult baby and was working every day. But things got better and easier and the happier I got, the prettier I became.
> You are a wonderful mother, you’re smart and pretty and fun and you deserve both this beautiful  baby and handsome husband. I do understand though that you feel uncomfortable if you’re not back to your old self. May I suggest you take some time to truly shop your wardrobe. Find out what looks good now, what your body needs now to be comfortable and stylish. Heels help, but you can’t carry a baby and run in heels, so platforms could be a solution or shoes with a sturdy heel you can easily walk in. If you find nude shoes that will help to elongate your leg even more. Also, try to find a skirt length that hits you at the tiniest part of your leg. I like the skirt you’re wearing, but you could have shown more leg, I think! Your top is pretty, but a bit too long. How would it look if you tucked it in? I can’t see your waist, and don’t tell me there isn’t any! Again, find something that shows of your curves and doesn’t hide them. Some women would kill for a bust like yours, show it off! In a nice decent way of course. Maybe going all black wasn’t the right suggestion, a lighter top could have made a difference.
> Again, you are beautiful, wear what makes you happy and show us if you want to, I’m sure together we’ll make you feel a bit more confident.



Yes I agree with @Marylin The top was not right for you. Or that top with that skirt wasn’t good match for your body. if you are comfortable, you should wear some shorter length skirts. Maybe something like a line dress or trapeze not too oversized, definitely above knees and some platforms or espadrilles higher shoes always gives body more proportion. [emoji6]
And stop worrying, you will be back in your great shape. Give some time for your body to recover. You carried baby , so it’s normal for body be different. Your husband didn’t  yes 
And yes some women get in shape right away, some not. We all different. Love yourself and you will be happy. 
And if you anxious to get back faster, so start slowly exercising and adjust your diet to more nutritious food . Don’t starve yourself, but change to less gluten and sugar food ( if you haven’t) 
If you need any advice, please don’t hesitate pm me , I do practice holistic nutrition lifestyle and was raw vegan and had healthy raw vegan desserts business as well I was personal trainer , I could always give you some guidance, if you need . [emoji6][emoji56]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

thanks guys! My 4 year old took the action shot.


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4118628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys! My 4 year old took the action shot.



Very good job . Your 4 year old has a future in photography [emoji13][emoji257][emoji120][emoji122] 
You look great. Love all the ensemble [emoji106]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Very good job . Your 4 year old has a future in photography [emoji13][emoji257][emoji120][emoji122]
> You look great. Love all the ensemble [emoji106]



Oh thank you! Hard to wear much with this heat and humidity!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! Hard to wear much with this heat and humidity!



I know I have been living in South Florida for over a decade now. 
I can’t wait to get out of that humidity. 
Florida is paradise from November till about May. There is no better place to be in that period [emoji12]
Although this summer so far is not as hot at all. We just have so many huge rains here right now [emoji20] . Hopefully that helps to slow down hurricanes. [emoji120] [emoji849]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thank you all wonderful ladies for all your happy thoughts and input. I really needed it! I saw other pics and it wasn’t as bad as it is in my head. And yes, I have a loving husband and a healthy, happy baby... so I wore too much black at a stupid wedding, who cares!!! I have dinner with friends this friday, I’ll try to do better! And I just discovered you can multiquote on tpf in the computer, I’ll answer everyone in one message from now on. 
@girleuro I’m trying to reduce sugar intake but it’s so hard!! Slowly making progress now.
And everyone else: form fitted top, platform, belt... duly noted!!!
@Marilyn where in italy are you going? Ahhh all the flagship stores, fendi, ferragamo, prada...
@HopelessBagGirl so much to learn from you, I look like a mess on summer days, you always look put together!


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4118628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys! My 4 year old took the action shot.


Love it!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> I know I have been living in South Florida for over a decade now.
> I can’t wait to get out of that humidity.
> Florida is paradise from November till about May. There is no better place to be in that period [emoji12]
> Although this summer so far is not as hot at all. We just have so many huge rains here right now [emoji20] . Hopefully that helps to slow down hurricanes. [emoji120] [emoji849]


Good to hear that the weather is good in November! We're going to Orlando for Thanksgiving and I was totally dreading it. I still am because I hate crowds but oh well...


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Update. Son is healing great! Light pink perfect skin is growing underneath the shallow wounds on the face and he doesn’t hurt so much any more!
> 
> And also:
> Confession time, again.
> I had this top. that I had bought on sale at anthropology a year ago. I love the color and how light it is, but the black pants I had in mind to wear with it, didn’t work. So I was stuck. Today, I found these pants on sale for 30% of the original price and they look like they were made for the top! And it’s hot now here too and I’m going to take both to Italy next weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4117276
> 
> 
> 
> The top is actually much lighter and shinier irl, now I’ll have to see which of my zillion pairs of shoes will look good.


I'm so happy that your son is doing so much better!  I guess our best wishes worked since it seems like he's on his way towards a speedy recovery!


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you all wonderful ladies for all your happy thoughts and input. I really needed it! I saw other pics and it wasn’t as bad as it is in my head. And yes, I have a loving husband and a healthy, happy baby... so I wore too much black at a stupid wedding, who cares!!! I have dinner with friends this friday, I’ll try to do better! And I just discovered you can multiquote on tpf in the computer, I’ll answer everyone in one message from now on.
> @girleuro I’m trying to reduce sugar intake but it’s so hard!! Slowly making progress now.
> And everyone else: form fitted top, platform, belt... duly noted!!!
> @Marilyn where in italy are you going? Ahhh all the flagship stores, fendi, ferragamo, prada...
> @HopelessBagGirl so much to learn from you, I look like a mess on summer days, you always look put together!


You looked beautiful @susanagonzc and your family seemed so happy! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you all wonderful ladies for all your happy thoughts and input. I really needed it! I saw other pics and it wasn’t as bad as it is in my head. And yes, I have a loving husband and a healthy, happy baby... so I wore too much black at a stupid wedding, who cares!!! I have dinner with friends this friday, I’ll try to do better! And I just discovered you can multiquote on tpf in the computer, I’ll answer everyone in one message from now on.
> @girleuro I’m trying to reduce sugar intake but it’s so hard!! Slowly making progress now.
> And everyone else: form fitted top, platform, belt... duly noted!!!
> @Marilyn where in italy are you going? Ahhh all the flagship stores, fendi, ferragamo, prada...
> @HopelessBagGirl so much to learn from you, I look like a mess on summer days, you always look put together!



I’m so glad you realize how pretty you are and how lucky! 
We’re going to Sirmione at Lake Garda.  Not very far from where I live, but a totally different way of life, which I love. I used to go to Italy a lot, but not as much recently, so I’m looking forward to thes few days like it’s a huge vacation!



cathe_kim said:


> I'm so happy that your son is doing so much better!  I guess our best wishes worked since it seems like he's on his way towards a speedy recovery!



Thank you! I really do think all the positive energy is helping. It’s definitely helping me!


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4118628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys! My 4 year old took the action shot.


That is such a cool casual outfit- love


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> I’m so glad you realize how pretty you are and how lucky!
> We’re going to Sirmione at Lake Garda.  Not very far from where I live, but a totally different way of life, which I love. I used to go to Italy a lot, but not as much recently, so I’m looking forward to thes few days like it’s a huge vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really do think all the positive energy is helping. It’s definitely helping me!


Oh have a grand relaxing time!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> That is such a cool casual outfit- love



Thank you! 


And today!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 4119667
> 
> And today!



Oh I love this dress. It fits you so well 
And of course beautiful colors and accessories so goes beautifully [emoji122][emoji257][emoji7]



Marylin said:


> I’m so glad you realize how pretty you are and how lucky!
> We’re going to Sirmione at Lake Garda.  Not very far from where I live, but a totally different way of life, which I love. I used to go to Italy a lot, but not as much recently, so I’m looking forward to thes few days like it’s a huge vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really do think all the positive energy is helping. It’s definitely helping me!



That’s wonderful @Marylin enjoy 
You definitely all need that [emoji257]



cathe_kim said:


> Good to hear that the weather is good in November! We're going to Orlando for Thanksgiving and I was totally dreading it. I still am because I hate crowds but oh well...



Orlando it’s fun .And it should be still warm in November of course not as warm as more south , but you will love it [emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Oh I love this dress. It fits you so well
> And of course beautiful colors and accessories so goes beautifully [emoji122][emoji257][emoji7]



Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you all wonderful ladies for all your happy thoughts and input. I really needed it! I saw other pics and it wasn’t as bad as it is in my head. And yes, I have a loving husband and a healthy, happy baby... so I wore too much black at a stupid wedding, who cares!!! I have dinner with friends this friday, I’ll try to do better! And I just discovered you can multiquote on tpf in the computer, I’ll answer everyone in one message from now on.
> @girleuro I’m trying to reduce sugar intake but it’s so hard!! Slowly making progress now.
> And everyone else: form fitted top, platform, belt... duly noted!!!
> @Marilyn where in italy are you going? Ahhh all the flagship stores, fendi, ferragamo, prada...
> @HopelessBagGirl so much to learn from you, I look like a mess on summer days, you always look put together!



Small steps @susanagonzc the Rome wasn’t built in one day [emoji6][emoji12] 
And if you need my advice please pm me I
I very really using processed sugar and I do love desserts . The dark chocolate it would be the best -low in calories to compare to cookies or cakes ,because it has more energy 
No sodas no processed juice 
Sweeten coffee tea with stevia 
Smoothies are great. 
Almond milk your own made with berries and to sweeten with some dates, it’s the best milkshake ever Especially I know you have the best almonds . Yes Spain almonds are so different from US almonds. 
I often purchased from sellers from Spain and they are raw pure energy not pasteurized. US almonds by law have to be pasteurized [emoji20][emoji35] So actually they are not raw anymore 
Replace cows milk with almond or fresh coconut milk . It’s great for the baby over 1 year old , to drink fresh coconut water . You can make smoothies with cacao or berries it’s so nutritious and healthy. Gets all minerals and vitamins and low calories 
It’s not so hard [emoji6]
Sorry I again went out of fashion subject [emoji849][emoji50][emoji854][emoji120][emoji56]
Let’s see the outfit that you are planning to wear this weekend [emoji4]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Small steps @susanagonzc the Rome wasn’t built in one day [emoji6][emoji12]
> And if you need my advice please pm me I
> I very really using processed sugar and I do love desserts . The dark chocolate it would be the best -low in calories to compare to cookies or cakes ,because it has more energy
> No sodas no processed juice
> Sweeten coffee tea with stevia
> Smoothies are great.
> Almond milk your own made with berries and to sweeten with some dates, it’s the best milkshake ever Especially I know you have the best almonds . Yes Spain almonds are so different from US almonds.
> I often purchased from sellers from Spain and they are raw pure energy not pasteurized. US almonds by law have to be pasteurized [emoji20][emoji35] So actually they are not raw anymore
> Replace cows milk with almond or fresh coconut milk . It’s great for the baby over 1 year old , to drink fresh coconut water . You can make smoothies with cacao or berries it’s so nutritious and healthy. Gets all minerals and vitamins and low calories
> It’s not so hard [emoji6]
> Sorry I again went out of fashion subject [emoji849][emoji50][emoji854][emoji120][emoji56]
> Let’s see the outfit that you are planning to wear this weekend [emoji4]



Once you start reducing your sugar and sodium intake, it’ll be hard eating store bought foods or at restaurants. Food in the states is just so heavily flavored that it “forces” me to cook more at home and look for more alternatives but totally worth it!!! I’ve never been happier. @girleuro made excellent recommendations!!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Small steps @susanagonzc the Rome wasn’t built in one day [emoji6][emoji12]
> And if you need my advice please pm me I
> I very really using processed sugar and I do love desserts . The dark chocolate it would be the best -low in calories to compare to cookies or cakes ,because it has more energy
> No sodas no processed juice
> Sweeten coffee tea with stevia
> Smoothies are great.
> Almond milk your own made with berries and to sweeten with some dates, it’s the best milkshake ever Especially I know you have the best almonds . Yes Spain almonds are so different from US almonds.
> I often purchased from sellers from Spain and they are raw pure energy not pasteurized. US almonds by law have to be pasteurized [emoji20][emoji35] So actually they are not raw anymore
> Replace cows milk with almond or fresh coconut milk . It’s great for the baby over 1 year old , to drink fresh coconut water . You can make smoothies with cacao or berries it’s so nutritious and healthy. Gets all minerals and vitamins and low calories
> It’s not so hard [emoji6]
> Sorry I again went out of fashion subject [emoji849][emoji50][emoji854][emoji120][emoji56]
> Let’s see the outfit that you are planning to wear this weekend [emoji4]



Once you start reducing your sugar and sodium intake, it’ll be hard eating store bought foods or at restaurants. Food in the states is just so heavily flavored that it “forces” me to cook more at home and look for more alternatives but totally worth it!!! I’ve never been happier. @girleuro made excellent recommendations!!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Once you start reducing your sugar and sodium intake, it’ll be hard eating store bought foods or at restaurants. Food in the states is just so heavily flavored that it “forces” me to cook more at home and look for more alternatives but totally worth it!!! I’ve never been happier. @girleuro made excellent recommendations!!



Thank you @cathe_kim 
I used to be raw vegan and had raw vegan desserts business for over decade , so I do know thing or two [emoji12]
Yes it’s great to cook. I always cook now a days not as deep as I used to due to so many responsibilities and hard work taking care about my husband(he is paralyzed from waist down for almost 9 years ) 
I used to make even all my sauces nothing store bought. My logic is - I can buy only products that have no more 5-6 ingredients,and I don’t have to have a dictionary to understand what is in it [emoji849]
I cut little corners now,but my food is still very wholesome- no gluten, diary, although I indulge sometimes in gourmet cheese with wine[emoji12], 
I don’t do pasta, rice , bread , well very rarely wild rice and on Christmas I always order Lithuanian bread it’s imported from my country [emoji12] it’s so good is black and it’s wet fermented, not a sponge, it’s so heavy you could kill someone with it[emoji13] 
And it’s so delicious. You can eat just with touch of butter, nothing else needed . 
About restaurants , you can still find some dishes , and it’s ok sometimes to have something not as healthy as long it’s made fresh gourmet by chef 
I do eat sometimes even dessert at the restaurant, but it has to be something very exceptional made by chef . No junk food nor fast food


----------



## MinaAnais

@Marylin , so happy to hear he's recovering well! Uhm... Italy.... I think the trick to look like a local is to dress as simple as you can (clean lines, few patterns and no synthetic materials...). Would love to see how you complete the outfit!

@girleuro ... It's impressive tha you go at such a lenght to buy good quality products. How does that bread compare with sourdough bread? Here in the UK, I am trying to grow my own organic veggies, sometimes it works, often it doesn't!  I  also have some good addresses where I buy some mediterranean ingredients in bulk, with the right ingredients it is easier to cook! Proper couscous is very difficult to find here... 

@Sass  weather forecast said that we'll have good weather for month! Hope it will be ok for you at work!

I think I finally finished my heatwave wardrobe capsule, I found a lovely midi skirt in red (100% cotton, very light!), a dear friend gave me a black silk t-shirt that she no longer uses and I bought me the dress, so light! I hope those items won't look dated in a couple of summers...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@girleuro @cathe_kim you’re right on the sugar, and I realized I already do most of what you say! Here in Spain you have great fresh produce, and when I bake I always use dates. For me it’s portion control...
@girleuro you are a heroine, taking care of your dh, cooking healthy meals..!!!
@MinaAnais your summer wardrobe is so cohesive, nice job!!
This is the outfit for this weekend, knee length dress! With green earrings and tan platforms. From my existing wardrobe (well not really, my mum lent it to me but still didn’t shop)


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Sorry about the messy bathroom #momlife


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> @girleuro @cathe_kim you’re right on the sugar, and I realized I already do most of what you say! Here in Spain you have great fresh produce, and when I bake I always use dates. For me it’s portion control...
> @girleuro you are a heroine, taking care of your dh, cooking healthy meals..!!!
> @MinaAnais your summer wardrobe is so cohesive, nice job!!
> This is the outfit for this weekend, knee length dress! With green earrings and tan platforms. From my existing wardrobe (well not really, my mum lent it to me but still didn’t shop)
> 
> View attachment 4120100



Great ! So you are on a right track. Yes I know Spain has everything fresh ! I envy you that [emoji12] US especially south Florida doesn’t have that choice. [emoji20] 
I can’t wait to be in Europe again[emoji120] 
Thank you sweetie you know how it is for better or for worse [emoji56]
Yes I like your outfit. [emoji122][emoji257]That neckline is great on you .And the dress looks beautiful is it dark green or black And green earrings and tan platforms yes and yes Great job [emoji106]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> @Marylin , so happy to hear he's recovering well! Uhm... Italy.... I think the trick to look like a local is to dress as simple as you can (clean lines, few patterns and no synthetic materials...). Would love to see how you complete the outfit!
> 
> @girleuro ... It's impressive tha you go at such a lenght to buy good quality products. How does that bread compare with sourdough bread? Here in the UK, I am trying to grow my own organic veggies, sometimes it works, often it doesn't!  I  also have some good addresses where I buy some mediterranean ingredients in bulk, with the right ingredients it is easier to cook! Proper couscous is very difficult to find here...
> 
> @Sass  weather forecast said that we'll have good weather for month! Hope it will be ok for you at work!
> 
> I think I finally finished my heatwave wardrobe capsule, I found a lovely midi skirt in red (100% cotton, very light!), a dear friend gave me a black silk t-shirt that she no longer uses and I bought me the dress, so light! I hope those items won't look dated in a couple of summers...
> 
> View attachment 4120033



MinaAnais the sourdough it’s not the same. Well at least in US 
My bread is made with fermentation. It’s long process . And it’s like sweet and sour it has this lingering taste I can’t explain. I just know anyone taste that bread it’s like can’t stop eating. [emoji12] 
It’s wet dense and very heavy. Oh I am getting hungry right now [emoji30][emoji13] 
Growing vegetables is great . I always grew my vegetables back home. 
My parents moved now 30km of big town and have a lot of land and growing everything themselves. 
I know Mediterranean ingredients are great . I buy from Spain almonds and some other ingredients, but can’t wait to get to Mediterranean. 
Your heatwave wardrobe is beautiful 
And how nice of your friend to give you nice shirt . And you found the cotton skirt! Congrats [emoji122][emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wonderful that your son is healing fast[emoji120] [emoji257]I knew he will. He is not just young but thanks to you, he is eating healthy as well , so it’s easy for body fight and heal . [emoji122]
> And going to Italy , will make you all relax.
> I know this time of the year, Italy is extremely hot. Pants are great for traveling. But grab some very light dress with you as well. And lots of sunscreen. I remember when I was there, i re apply the sunscreen every two hours and still get burned [emoji849]
> It’s a beautiful top and I like the pants, but from the picture I don’t see them much together. [emoji848] It’s a little bit too busy for me. Ruffles and print, but maybe because
> In the picture, top doesn’t look light [emoji50]
> And not sure what color it is as well . On my phone screen looks like dark green or dark bronze [emoji848]
> So it’s hard for me to give my opinion on the shoes. Well probably silver, or neutral maybe platforms or espadrilles
> The ones who would be the most comfortable. Have fun with your boys. You all definitely deserve it [emoji120][emoji4]


Oh I’m not taking the boys. I’m going with my girlfriends! We will eat, lay at the pool, sleep and buy shoes!
I’ll post my packing list as soon as I’m done with it. And I’ll  try to take a mod shot of the ruffled blouse and pants.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> @Marylin , so happy to hear he's recovering well! Uhm... Italy.... I think the trick to look like a local is to dress as simple as you can (clean lines, few patterns and no synthetic materials...). Would love to see how you complete the outfit!
> 
> @girleuro ... It's impressive tha you go at such a lenght to buy good quality products. How does that bread compare with sourdough bread? Here in the UK, I am trying to grow my own organic veggies, sometimes it works, often it doesn't!  I  also have some good addresses where I buy some mediterranean ingredients in bulk, with the right ingredients it is easier to cook! Proper couscous is very difficult to find here...
> 
> @Sass  weather forecast said that we'll have good weather for month! Hope it will be ok for you at work!
> 
> I think I finally finished my heatwave wardrobe capsule, I found a lovely midi skirt in red (100% cotton, very light!), a dear friend gave me a black silk t-shirt that she no longer uses and I bought me the dress, so light! I hope those items won't look dated in a couple of summers...
> 
> View attachment 4120033


That’s a great wardrobe! I can see so many outfits, you planned well! The skirt is so pretty and I’m glad you bought the dress! I can’t see any reason why you wouldn’t be looking great every year! It’s a beautiful summer we’re having in a Europe, it’s not too hot in Germany and sunny almost every day. 
I know my blouse and pants don’t look like much in my terrible picture, but I feel very Italian in it. The pants are silk and light as a feather. It’s true Italian women are very elegant, they wear even the simplest clothes like no other. Shoes and bags are key accessories, most of the bags I have apart from Chanel are by Furla or Max Mara. I’ve had them for years, some for decades. And even if you can find all if those everywhere now, they still have different ones  in the Italian stores. So there might be some shopping... But I’ll try to keep it under control.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 4119667
> 
> And today!


You look like a mermaid that just stepped out of the water...


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> @girleuro @cathe_kim you’re right on the sugar, and I realized I already do most of what you say! Here in Spain you have great fresh produce, and when I bake I always use dates. For me it’s portion control...
> @girleuro you are a heroine, taking care of your dh, cooking healthy meals..!!!
> @MinaAnais your summer wardrobe is so cohesive, nice job!!
> This is the outfit for this weekend, knee length dress! With green earrings and tan platforms. From my existing wardrobe (well not really, my mum lent it to me but still didn’t shop)
> 
> View attachment 4120100


You’re beautiful! the color is so great on you and I love the shape of the dress! Having your hair up suits you so well and makes your neck even longer. Good job!


----------



## Marylin

I just got invited to a wedding reception! The couple got married a while back, they’re both over 60 and have so many friends that they eloped. Now they’re doing a small garden party and it’s going to be an eclectic mix. She’s an actress (quite famous in Germany) he’s a musician, a lovely couple and I’m honored to celebrate with them.
Maybe time again for the sparkles. Worth another try!


----------



## MinaAnais

susanagonzc said:


> @girleuro @cathe_kim you’re right on the sugar, and I realized I already do most of what you say! Here in Spain you have great fresh produce, and when I bake I always use dates. For me it’s portion control...
> @girleuro you are a heroine, taking care of your dh, cooking healthy meals..!!!
> @MinaAnais your summer wardrobe is so cohesive, nice job!!
> This is the outfit for this weekend, knee length dress! With green earrings and tan platforms. From my existing wardrobe (well not really, my mum lent it to me but still didn’t shop)
> 
> View attachment 4120100



Suzana, wow! The colour of the dress is becoming on you and you have such a tiny waste! Great outfit!

I am glad you liked the summer wardrobe! summer doesn't last very long here, there is no point in having a big wardrobe. Having said that, even with the sun protection 50.... my shoulders are now lobster pink ! 



Marylin said:


> That’s a great wardrobe! I can see so many outfits, you planned well! The skirt is so pretty and I’m glad you bought the dress! I can’t see any reason why you wouldn’t be looking great every year! It’s a beautiful summer we’re having in a Europe, it’s not too hot in Germany and sunny almost every day.
> I know my blouse and pants don’t look like much in my terrible picture, but I feel very Italian in it. The pants are silk and light as a feather. It’s true Italian women are very elegant, they wear even the simplest clothes like no other. Shoes and bags are key accessories, most of the bags I have apart from Chanel are by Furla or Max Mara. I’ve had them for years, some for decades. And even if you can find all if those everywhere now, they still have different ones  in the Italian stores. So there might be some shopping... But I’ll try to keep it under control.



Thanks! This year, It was very stressful to find new pieces with good quality, either due to the price or quality or the cut... Not to mentioned the overcrowded shops. 

I am sure you look lovely in this outfit ! Would you recommend Max Mara bags, is the quality ok? I have been tempted a couple of times....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> You look like a mermaid that just stepped out of the water...


Oh thanks!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Oh I’m not taking the boys. I’m going with my girlfriends! We will eat, lay at the pool, sleep and buy shoes!
> I’ll post my packing list as soon as I’m done with it. And I’ll  try to take a mod shot of the ruffled blouse and pants.


Ah that’s even better. You definitely need it and deserve it. Enjoy! And we waiting to see your packing list


----------



## Marylin

Another try to show the color of the top. It is completely green, yet, whenever I take a picture, it’s brown or grey and really dark. I’ll get my friend a to take a pic at the lake, maybe it just needs vacation environment...


----------



## Marylin

This is what I’m packing for Italy. It’s all a bit of a compromise, because I sit in the car for 5 hours each way, I can only take a small bag and only one pair of sandals, so they need to be comfortable and go with everything. Since there’s some sightseeing and potentially thunderstorms, I need sneakers and a pair of long pants and since it’s gong to be hot and we will go shopping and then have nice dinners, I’ll need a dress or two. Challenging...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> This is what I’m packing for Italy. It’s all a bit of a compromise, because I sit in the car for 5 hours each way, I can only take a small bag and only one pair of sandals, so they need to be comfortable and go with everything. Since there’s some sightseeing and potentially thunderstorms, I need sneakers and a pair of long pants and since it’s gong to be hot and we will go shopping and then have nice dinners, I’ll need a dress or two. Challenging...
> View attachment 4120634
> View attachment 4120639
> View attachment 4120641
> View attachment 4120642


very nice, Marilyn! yes, the picture shows the top as greyish though!


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 4119667
> 
> And today!


You look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Thank you @cathe_kim
> I used to be raw vegan and had raw vegan desserts business for over decade , so I do know thing or two [emoji12]
> Yes it’s great to cook. I always cook now a days not as deep as I used to due to so many responsibilities and hard work taking care about my husband(he is paralyzed from waist down for almost 9 years )
> I used to make even all my sauces nothing store bought. My logic is - I can buy only products that have no more 5-6 ingredients,and I don’t have to have a dictionary to understand what is in it [emoji849]
> I cut little corners now,but my food is still very wholesome- no gluten, diary, although I indulge sometimes in gourmet cheese with wine[emoji12],
> I don’t do pasta, rice , bread , well very rarely wild rice and on Christmas I always order Lithuanian bread it’s imported from my country [emoji12] it’s so good is black and it’s wet fermented, not a sponge, it’s so heavy you could kill someone with it[emoji13]
> And it’s so delicious. You can eat just with touch of butter, nothing else needed .
> About restaurants , you can still find some dishes , and it’s ok sometimes to have something not as healthy as long it’s made fresh gourmet by chef
> I do eat sometimes even dessert at the restaurant, but it has to be something very exceptional made by chef . No junk food nor fast food


Wow learned so much! I now want to try Lithuanian bread!!! Where can I find it? 
Such discipline that I wish I have! I am not a good cook (due to the destruction and clean up I’ve been banned ), my family doesn’t have good cook except husband but he’s too busy and only cooks a few times a year plus he likes to make things that are heavier in nature).  Don’t have sweet tooth so while sometimes I enjoy a good dessert, I do not crave any and can easily do without. However, I LOVE and constantly crave spicy and heavily seasoned food. I know it’s not good but I’m obsessive.  I do occasionally boil raw barley with water and drink that because it has serious debloating power.


----------



## Vanana

MinaAnais said:


> @Marylin , so happy to hear he's recovering well! Uhm... Italy.... I think the trick to look like a local is to dress as simple as you can (clean lines, few patterns and no synthetic materials...). Would love to see how you complete the outfit!
> 
> @girleuro ... It's impressive tha you go at such a lenght to buy good quality products. How does that bread compare with sourdough bread? Here in the UK, I am trying to grow my own organic veggies, sometimes it works, often it doesn't!  I  also have some good addresses where I buy some mediterranean ingredients in bulk, with the right ingredients it is easier to cook! Proper couscous is very difficult to find here...
> 
> @Sass  weather forecast said that we'll have good weather for month! Hope it will be ok for you at work!
> 
> I think I finally finished my heatwave wardrobe capsule, I found a lovely midi skirt in red (100% cotton, very light!), a dear friend gave me a black silk t-shirt that she no longer uses and I bought me the dress, so light! I hope those items won't look dated in a couple of summers...
> 
> View attachment 4120033


Is this heatwave wardrobe for work hence the long sleeves and pants?  By the way the other ted pants are my absolute favorite they are fun yet still very elegant and wearable!


----------



## Vanana

susanagonzc said:


> @girleuro @cathe_kim you’re right on the sugar, and I realized I already do most of what you say! Here in Spain you have great fresh produce, and when I bake I always use dates. For me it’s portion control...
> @girleuro you are a heroine, taking care of your dh, cooking healthy meals..!!!
> @MinaAnais your summer wardrobe is so cohesive, nice job!!
> This is the outfit for this weekend, knee length dress! With green earrings and tan platforms. From my existing wardrobe (well not really, my mum lent it to me but still didn’t shop)
> 
> View attachment 4120100


Wow A very nice dress! The color is fantastic (love the dark green) and the material let’s your figure peak through


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> You look like a mermaid that just stepped out of the water...


@HopelessBagGirl marylin is 100% accurate on this! The dress is stunning on you and her description here is exactly how you looked in that photo! That dress is a winner!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> That’s a great wardrobe! I can see so many outfits, you planned well! The skirt is so pretty and I’m glad you bought the dress! I can’t see any reason why you wouldn’t be looking great every year! It’s a beautiful summer we’re having in a Europe, it’s not too hot in Germany and sunny almost every day.
> I know my blouse and pants don’t look like much in my terrible picture, but I feel very Italian in it. The pants are silk and light as a feather. It’s true Italian women are very elegant, they wear even the simplest clothes like no other. Shoes and bags are key accessories, most of the bags I have apart from Chanel are by Furla or Max Mara. I’ve had them for years, some for decades. And even if you can find all if those everywhere now, they still have different ones  in the Italian stores. So there might be some shopping... But I’ll try to keep it under control.


I have 1 max Mara J bag in chestnut color and I am in love with it! Simple lines but impeccable detail. Same for classic chanels. All timeless choices! Haven’t tried Furla yet but do not need more bags so I’m content with the 1 pair of heels I have from the brand which I love very much (though it wasn’t as durable as I hoped)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> @HopelessBagGirl marylin is 100% accurate on this! The dress is stunning on you and her description here is exactly how you looked in that photo! That dress is a winner!!!!


You guys are too nice


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> This is what I’m packing for Italy. It’s all a bit of a compromise, because I sit in the car for 5 hours each way, I can only take a small bag and only one pair of sandals, so they need to be comfortable and go with everything. Since there’s some sightseeing and potentially thunderstorms, I need sneakers and a pair of long pants and since it’s gong to be hot and we will go shopping and then have nice dinners, I’ll need a dress or two. Challenging...
> View attachment 4120634
> View attachment 4120639
> View attachment 4120641
> View attachment 4120642


 the master at work  
All outfits comfortable and pretty! Perfect for a carefree vacation in hot climate! Love the accessories but motives tbwt are all gold except the chanel necklace which has black gold and pearl combo. Intentional?


----------



## Vanana

Vanana said:


> Is this heatwave wardrobe for work hence the long sleeves and pants?  By the way the other ted pants are my absolute favorite they are fun yet still very elegant and wearable!


@MinaAnais i meant printed pants (autocorrect = incorrect)


----------



## MinaAnais

Vanana said:


> @MinaAnais i meant printed pants (autocorrect = incorrect)



Long sleeves tops are indeed for work! 
Both patterned trousers got the seal of approval at work


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> This is what I’m packing for Italy. It’s all a bit of a compromise, because I sit in the car for 5 hours each way, I can only take a small bag and only one pair of sandals, so they need to be comfortable and go with everything. Since there’s some sightseeing and potentially thunderstorms, I need sneakers and a pair of long pants and since it’s gong to be hot and we will go shopping and then have nice dinners, I’ll need a dress or two. Challenging...
> View attachment 4120634
> View attachment 4120639
> View attachment 4120641
> View attachment 4120642



Fab, fab, fab! Love the black and white short dress! No bracelets?


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Suzana, wow! The colour of the dress is becoming on you and you have such a tiny waste! Great outfit!
> 
> I am glad you liked the summer wardrobe! summer doesn't last very long here, there is no point in having a big wardrobe. Having said that, even with the sun protection 50.... my shoulders are now lobster pink !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! This year, It was very stressful to find new pieces with good quality, either due to the price or quality or the cut... Not to mentioned the overcrowded shops.
> 
> I am sure you look lovely in this outfit ! Would you recommend Max Mara bags, is the quality ok? I have been tempted a couple of times....



Max Mara does superb bags! I haven  bought any recently, last one was about 5 years ago, but if you find one at a good price, I can recommend it. I only buy them on sale, they’re quite pricey. (Said the one who is debating the next Chanel bag...) 



susanagonzc said:


> very nice, Marilyn! yes, the picture shows the top as greyish though!








Vanana said:


> the master at work
> All outfits comfortable and pretty! Perfect for a carefree vacation in hot climate! Love the accessories but motives tbwt are all gold except the chanel necklace which has black gold and pearl combo. Intentional?



I know. I think gold goes better with the outfits, but the silver sandals are my most comfortable ones. I’m taking my usual pair of silver studs and a little Tiffany necklace with a heart and the Chanel necklace is black and grey/silver. 



MinaAnais said:


> Fab, fab, fab! Love the black and white short dress! No bracelets?



Here come the bracelets I’m taking. Second set is gold.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Max Mara does superb bags! I haven  bought any recently, last one was about 5 years ago, but if you find one at a good price, I can recommend it. I only buy them on sale, they’re quite pricey. (Said the one who is debating the next Chanel bag...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I think gold goes better with the outfits, but the silver sandals are my most comfortable ones. I’m taking my usual pair of silver studs and a little Tiffany necklace with a heart and the Chanel necklace is black and grey/silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Here come the bracelets I’m taking. Second set is gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121135
> View attachment 4121138


What type of chanel bag are you contemplating?!?! 
Sorry it’s like Pavlov response with me when it comes to chanel


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

loving my sundress and white bag


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I just got invited to a wedding reception! The couple got married a while back, they’re both over 60 and have so many friends that they eloped. Now they’re doing a small garden party and it’s going to be an eclectic mix. She’s an actress (quite famous in Germany) he’s a musician, a lovely couple and I’m honored to celebrate with them.
> Maybe time again for the sparkles. Worth another try!



Finally my app came back... [emoji38] 
Wow how exciting it’s going to be interesting crowd. Sparkles I say yes why not [emoji6][emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is what I’m packing for Italy. It’s all a bit of a compromise, because I sit in the car for 5 hours each way, I can only take a small bag and only one pair of sandals, so they need to be comfortable and go with everything. Since there’s some sightseeing and potentially thunderstorms, I need sneakers and a pair of long pants and since it’s gong to be hot and we will go shopping and then have nice dinners, I’ll need a dress or two. Challenging...
> View attachment 4120634
> View attachment 4120639
> View attachment 4120641
> View attachment 4120642



It’s all beautiful stylish and well put together [emoji122] I love the most that short dress ensemble as we


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Wow learned so much! I now want to try Lithuanian bread!!! Where can I find it?
> Such discipline that I wish I have! I am not a good cook (due to the destruction and clean up I’ve been banned ), my family doesn’t have good cook except husband but he’s too busy and only cooks a few times a year plus he likes to make things that are heavier in nature).  Don’t have sweet tooth so while sometimes I enjoy a good dessert, I do not crave any and can easily do without. However, I LOVE and constantly crave spicy and heavily seasoned food. I know it’s not good but I’m obsessive.  I do occasionally boil raw barley with water and drink that because it has serious debloating power.



Thank you @Vanana
I love to cook, create healthy stuff, mostly desserts [emoji12]Creativity in the kitchen is one of God’s given gifts to me. 
I am good [emoji13][emoji38] I can recreate any dish that I try [emoji12]
And discipline is easy . I can create all desserts healthy way. It’s like eat desserts and lose weight type of deal [emoji13][emoji6] You name it, I can create Key lime, chocolate mousse, ice cream. I even was able to create ice cream bars, I purchased these amazing heart form forms and all double covered in raw chocolate. It was a challenge and long process, but I was able to do it And all without diary , processed sugar, flour, any additives....[emoji13]I actually created desserts business. Had for about a decade. 
Spicy foods I love too. [emoji12]I put cayenne pepper in everything, including my coffee, tea and chocolate [emoji50][emoji12] 
It’s funny that you mentioned raw barley . It is good . I used to sprout and then make this fermented drink, called rejuvelac . It’s very good for Health, but boy it tasted horribly [emoji849][emoji20][emoji854][emoji23] I am not making anymore. I don’t really getting bloated[emoji849] I do drink raw apple cider vinegar, probiotics, and I love lemons. I can eat lemons like oranges 
I used to do this lemon therapy before flu season. 200 lemons in 10 days 
And no food only freshly squeezed grapefruit, orange juice 
About Lithuanian bread, I purchase from Chicago on website , but it’s imported from my country. I know particular one that it’s kind of close, the one I used to buy at the market 
It calls country dark rye bread and it’s organic as well. If you want,let me know I can give you a link to that site and to particular bread [emoji6] It’s really worth to try . When first time I purchased years ago, and I thought its only for me, but as soon as my husband tried , i had to share with him[emoji23] he absolutely loved it. So now I always purchase more than one loaf [emoji6]
Ups I am again deterred from the fashion [emoji849][emoji50][emoji854][emoji56]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gaby Torres

awesome thread. I've started reading it from page 1


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Lavender Beau Soleil bamboo dress


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Lavender Beau Soleil bamboo dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122489



It’s beautiful! These all long dresses looks that you posted so far , i like the most on you . 
I had very similar dress some years ago [emoji12]. I wore it all the time.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> It’s beautiful! These all long dresses looks that you posted so far , i like the most on you .
> I had very similar dress some years ago [emoji12]. I wore it all the time.



Thank you!!!




	

		
			
		

		
	
 today


----------



## Marylin

Gaby Torres said:


> awesome thread. I've started reading it from page 1


Hello Gaby Torres, and Thanks! It is indeed a lot of fun talking to everyone about much more than just clothes. It must have taken a long time to read through the years!


----------



## Marylin

Back from Italy. Wow it was hot and I had so much fun. We stayed at a beautiful little place right at the lake. It felt like being at the ocean. And I ate so much! So many wonderful things!
Sales started just when we got there, so everything was at least half off. I bought two pairs of shoes, a dress and a pair of pants and that wasn’t half as much as my friends bought....
No bags though.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Back from Italy. Wow it was hot and I had so much fun. We stayed at a beautiful little place right at the lake. It felt like being at the ocean. And I ate so much! So many wonderful things!
> Sales started just when we got there, so everything was at least half off. I bought two pairs of shoes, a dress and a pair of pants and that wasn’t half as much as my friends bought....
> No bags though.



Can’t wait to see what you bought from Italy!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Back from Italy. Wow it was hot and I had so much fun. We stayed at a beautiful little place right at the lake. It felt like being at the ocean. And I ate so much! So many wonderful things!
> Sales started just when we got there, so everything was at least half off. I bought two pairs of shoes, a dress and a pair of pants and that wasn’t half as much as my friends bought....
> No bags though.



Welcome back @Marylin [emoji4][emoji257]
So Glad that you had a great time, I know that you definitely needed some time for yourself and yes please post some pics of your goodies[emoji7] . We are excited to see what you bought [emoji13]



Gaby Torres said:


> awesome thread. I've started reading it from page 1



You are in a great place @Gaby Torres [emoji4] welcome[emoji257]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi @Marylin welcome back!!!!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Marylin said:


> Hello Gaby Torres, and Thanks! It is indeed a lot of fun talking to everyone about much more than just clothes. It must have taken a long time to read through the years!


Hi sorry it took so long to respond. I’m still reading older post and trying to stay current lol. Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## Marylin

Here we go. We were so lucky that sales started the day we got there, items weren’t marked down yet, so we asked and payed 50% or less for everything we bought. 
I haven’t found pictures of everything online. This is my most exciting purchase though.


----------



## Marylin

I ‘only’ bought two pairs of shoes.  I usually don’t like wedges that much, but these are so fun and I have tons of things they match perfectly, so for half off I couldn’t resist.




This is how I wore the black ones to dinner.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Here we go. We were so lucky that sales started the day we got there, items weren’t marked down yet, so we asked and payed 50% or less for everything we bought.
> I haven’t found pictures of everything online. This is my most exciting purchase though.
> 
> View attachment 4126939



I love the dress . It’s absolutely beautiful [emoji7] So elegant [emoji122]Congrats on such a great deals



Marylin said:


> I ‘only’ bought two pairs of shoes.  I usually don’t like wedges that much, but these are so fun and I have tons of things they match perfectly, so for half off I couldn’t resist.
> View attachment 4126940
> View attachment 4126941
> 
> 
> This is how I wore the black ones to dinner.
> View attachment 4126942



And your wedges so much fun details. And so versatile. And the black ones with the dress that you wore it’s absolutely bellisimo /muy bueno [emoji12]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I did a little shopping myself. I bought two plain white tees and a black whool cardigan from uniqlo. Can you believe I didn’t have sny of those? And two zara jackets. Essentials for a basic wardrobe and the jackets will be good for work. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I think I will take in the fist jacket at the waist so it’s not too boxy.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

By the way @Marylin, your blue dress reminded me of this one by Ralph Lauren worn by Melania ***** the other day. But yours is prettier, like something Betty Draper from Mad Men would wear!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I forgot to ask, what brand is it?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Here we go. We were so lucky that sales started the day we got there, items weren’t marked down yet, so we asked and payed 50% or less for everything we bought.
> I haven’t found pictures of everything online. This is my most exciting purchase though.
> 
> View attachment 4126939



[emoji7] I love that! I can see that with so many of your earrings.


----------



## bakeacookie

susanagonzc said:


> I did a little shopping myself. I bought two plain white tees and a black whool cardigan from uniqlo. Can you believe I didn’t have sny of those? And two zara jackets. Essentials for a basic wardrobe and the jackets will be good for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127158
> 
> View attachment 4127161
> View attachment 4127162
> 
> I think I will take in the fist jacket at the waist so it’s not too boxy.



I love uniqlo for their basics! How did you style without those basics? I wear white tees and black cardigans (when possible) pretty often.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I did a little shopping myself. I bought two plain white tees and a black whool cardigan from uniqlo. Can you believe I didn’t have sny of those? And two zara jackets. Essentials for a basic wardrobe and the jackets will be good for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127158
> 
> View attachment 4127161
> View attachment 4127162
> 
> I think I will take in the fist jacket at the waist so it’s not too boxy.


Very good! Both jackets are nice, I like the length of the second and the material of the first one. The color looks great on you!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> By the way @Marylin, your blue dress reminded me of this one by Ralph Lauren worn by Melania ***** the other day. But yours is prettier, like something Betty Draper from Mad Men would wear!
> View attachment 4127167



It’s stunning on her! Apart from everything,  she’s  beautiful and always so elegant. Thanks for finding this picture!
I do not like the red belt on this, though.



susanagonzc said:


> I forgot to ask, what brand is it?



It’s a company called Weill, founded by a German family in Alsace, so it’s French now. They make beautiful things, but usually a bit too expensive for my everyday life. This is how the dress looks in action (taken from their site). They style it with red too, which is nice, I thought of adding my red max Mara bag, but at the same time, red is quite the obvious choice.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bakeacookie said:


> I love uniqlo for their basics! How did you style without those basics? I wear white tees and black cardigans (when possible) pretty often.



I did have a black cardigan that passed away after my daughter fed it to the dog two weeks ago, but he was very old [emoji23]
And no white tees, amazingly! I really needed them


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Very good! Both jackets are nice, I like the length of the second and the material of the first one. The color looks great on you!



I agree the length and the shape of the second one is so flattering on you. Congrats on your purchases [emoji122] and yes the first one needs some alterations. It’s kind of boxy. I don’t know why so many designers, including Chanel, started making such a boxy jackets. What happened to the elegance of the jackets. They used to be so feminine. I guess, they are trying to get men/boy market too. I am sorry, but I don’t like that men started wearing the same jackets as women[emoji849][emoji50][emoji854] 
I saw so many Chanel jackets that are made for women, men wear[emoji848] 
I don’t know about other brands, but probably it’s happening too [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> I did have a black cardigan that passed away after my daughter fed it to the dog two weeks ago, but he was very old [emoji23]
> And no white tees, amazingly! I really needed them


Who’s old? The dog or the cardigan?  What else does your dog eat? I have tons of clothes I need to get rid of....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It’s stunning on her! Apart from everything,  she’s  beautiful and always so elegant. Thanks for finding this picture!
> I do not like the red belt on this, though.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a company called Weill, founded by a German family in Alsace, so it’s French now. They make beautiful things, but usually a bit too expensive for my everyday life. This is how the dress looks in action (taken from their site). They style it with red too, which is nice, I thought of adding my red max Mara bag, but at the same time, red is quite the obvious choice.
> View attachment 4127170



It’s very beautiful. You going to look amazing. And you can style so many different ways. I agree red is kind of obvious, and yellow as well., but it’s nothing wrong with some obvious. It works well , and sometimes we don’t need to reinvent the wheel [emoji13][emoji38] 
But you could also style with orange [emoji521] or yellow [emoji6] some shades of brown [emoji848]should work as well.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

susanagonzc said:


> I did have a black cardigan that passed away after my daughter fed it to the dog two weeks ago, but he was very old [emoji23]
> And no white tees, amazingly! I really needed them



Both lol
I saw everything happen in slow motion, because my kid crawls SO FAST i have to literally run to catch her. She grabbed in from the couch, and offered it like: care for a little bit of this? And the dog took it delicately and just had its way with it. 
Oh well...
Back to fashion [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It’s very beautiful. You going to look amazing. And you can style so many different ways. I agree red is kind of obvious, and yellow as well., but it’s nothing wrong with some obvious. It works well , and sometimes we don’t need to reinvent the wheel [emoji13][emoji38]
> But you could also style with orange [emoji521] or yellow [emoji6] some shades of brown [emoji848]should work as well.


Right of course. Never change a winning team...


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Both lol
> I saw everything happen in slow motion, because my kid crawls SO FAST i have to literally run to catch her. She grabbed in from the couch, and offered it like: care for a little bit of this? And the dog took it delicately and just had its way with it.
> Oh well...
> Back to fashion [emoji23]


Ha! What a great story to remember! She does like her dog! I remember my oldest feeding the cat off of his plate when I wasn’t watching. I was so happy back then, that he ate so well that day..


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I don’t care for the dog as it was my husband’s from before we knew eachother, but the whole thing was hilarious


----------



## cathe_kim

Marylin said:


> Right of course. Never change a winning team...
> View attachment 4127191


I love this outfit so much!!! The dress is so pretty


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> I did a little shopping myself. I bought two plain white tees and a black whool cardigan from uniqlo. Can you believe I didn’t have sny of those? And two zara jackets. Essentials for a basic wardrobe and the jackets will be good for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127158
> 
> View attachment 4127161
> View attachment 4127162
> 
> I think I will take in the fist jacket at the waist so it’s not too boxy.


Great purchase! Especially because you'll be able to get a lot of wear out of it. Basics are the best


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Who’s old? The dog or the cardigan?  What else does your dog eat? I have tons of clothes I need to get rid of....



[emoji23]lol I was confused for a minute too
I thought that dog passed then I realized that an old sweater I think [emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Right of course. Never change a winning team...
> View attachment 4127191



Yes it’s very beautiful team [emoji12][emoji38]


----------



## Gaby Torres

Good morning. I’m not sure how you ladies always seem so well put together. I try and look like something my cat just dragged in. Marylin I especially love your style


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cat drug me round and round the heat and humidity today. 




I poured ice water on myself to try to cool off.


----------



## bakeacookie

Gaby Torres said:


> Good morning. I’m not sure how you ladies always seem so well put together. I try and look like something my cat just dragged in. Marylin I especially love your style



I bet you look fine! 
[emoji4]

If it helps, my outfits are pretty simple too. I don’t get to wear cute jackets and heels, just dresses and flats.


----------



## girleuro

Gaby Torres said:


> Good morning. I’m not sure how you ladies always seem so well put together. I try and look like something my cat just dragged in. Marylin I especially love your style



I think you exaggerate @Gaby Torres [emoji6] but please post some pics of your outfits and we all here to help you to achieve your wanted looks . This is no yes kind of thread [emoji13], we all here brutally honest [emoji257]


----------



## Gaby Torres

girleuro said:


> I think you exaggerate @Gaby Torres [emoji6] but please post some pics of your outfits and we all here to help you to achieve your wanted looks . This is no yes kind of thread [emoji13], we all here brutally honest [emoji257]


 Here’s my outfit today. Myork place is super casual I’m allowed to wear shorts and crocs if I want to lol


----------



## Gaby Torres

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Cat drug me round and round the heat and humidity today.
> 
> View attachment 4128948
> 
> 
> I poured ice water on myself to try to cool off.
> View attachment 4128951


Oh my gosh ice water lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Gaby Torres said:


> Here’s my outfit today. Myork place is super casual I’m allowed to wear shorts and crocs if I want to lol



We have the same dress code! [emoji23]


----------



## minoxa33

Gaby Torres said:


> Here’s my outfit today. Myork place is super casual I’m allowed to wear shorts and crocs if I want to lol



Looks good, I like the colours together! [emoji1303] What about bag and accessories?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Gaby Torres said:


> Here’s my outfit today. Myork place is super casual I’m allowed to wear shorts and crocs if I want to lol



I think you look very nice! A more fitted top might do your body more justice though (although it’s tricky if one has a lot of bust).


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> I think you look very nice! A more fitted top might do your body more justice though (although it’s tricky if one has a lot of bust).



I agree longer more fitted top would look nice and more well put together/elegant


----------



## Marylin

Gaby Torres said:


> Good morning. I’m not sure how you ladies always seem so well put together. I try and look like something my cat just dragged in. Marylin I especially love your style


Thank you, Gaby!might I say, I’m definitely not the best dressed on this thread! 


Gaby Torres said:


> Here’s my outfit today. Myork place is super casual I’m allowed to wear shorts and crocs if I want to lol


I agree with everybody else. Colors are good, shoes are cute, but you might want to show off your shape a bit more. You have nice proportions, the top doesn’t do you justice. I’d say the key to looking put together is structure, shape and color. Jeans and a tee can have structure if they fit well and aren’t too shapeless. The shoulder seam of your shirt is sitting too low in your arm. You’re doing the right thing by coordinating shoe and top color, but the jeans are just a block of blue with nothing else corresponding. That’s why I’m not a big fan of jeans, they are supposed to be basic, but sometimes, they’re just a big blue piece of clothing and that’s it. If you have a pair that’s a bit shorter, it will show of your ankles and instantly make you look taller and more elegant. Plus, you need accessories. A necklace or brooch. Something to draw the eye to your face and upper body. Well... you asked...


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Cat drug me round and round the heat and humidity today.
> 
> View attachment 4128948
> 
> 
> I poured ice water on myself to try to cool off.
> View attachment 4128951


Don’t even want to imagine, how hot it’s there! Wasn’t there some kind of ice water contest couple years back?


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Gaby!might I say, I’m definitely not the best dressed on this thread!
> 
> I agree with everybody else. Colors are good, shoes are cute, but you might want to show off your shape a bit more. You have nice proportions, the top doesn’t do you justice. I’d say the key to looking put together is structure, shape and color. Jeans and a tee can have structure if they fit well and aren’t too shapeless. The shoulder seam of your shirt is sitting too low in your arm. You’re doing the right thing by coordinating shoe and top color, but the jeans are just a block of blue with nothing else corresponding. That’s why I’m not a big fan of jeans, they are supposed to be basic, but sometimes, they’re just a big blue piece of clothing and that’s it. If you have a pair that’s a bit shorter, it will show of your ankles and instantly make you look taller and more elegant. Plus, you need accessories. A necklace or brooch. Something to draw the eye to your face and upper body. Well... you asked...



All good advice for anyone wearing trousers tbh!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> Don’t even want to imagine, how hot it’s there! Wasn’t there some kind of ice water contest couple years back?



There was! This was just dying of heat and humidity....


----------



## cathe_kim

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There was! This was just dying of heat and humidity....


Hang in there!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Marylin said:


> Thank you, Gaby!might I say, I’m definitely not the best dressed on this thread!
> 
> I agree with everybody else. Colors are good, shoes are cute, but you might want to show off your shape a bit more. You have nice proportions, the top doesn’t do you justice. I’d say the key to looking put together is structure, shape and color. Jeans and a tee can have structure if they fit well and aren’t too shapeless. The shoulder seam of your shirt is sitting too low in your arm. You’re doing the right thing by coordinating shoe and top color, but the jeans are just a block of blue with nothing else corresponding. That’s why I’m not a big fan of jeans, they are supposed to be basic, but sometimes, they’re just a big blue piece of clothing and that’s it. If you have a pair that’s a bit shorter, it will show of your ankles and instantly make you look taller and more elegant. Plus, you need accessories. A necklace or brooch. Something to draw the eye to your face and upper body. Well... you asked...


Thank you for tips. I don’t wear fitted because my mid section is fat


----------



## Gaby Torres

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There was! This was just dying of heat and humidity....


Where do you live that it’s so hot and humid?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gaby Torres said:


> Where do you live that it’s so hot and humid?



I'm just visiting family in Tennessee.


----------



## cathe_kim

I bought these jackets during the early access nordstrom sale last night. I’ve never owned a denim jacket before so I’m nervous about this. And the leather jacket was structured so beautifully and seems really sturdy! I have 2 leather jackets but they’re in lambskin and different style. Kinda on the edge and would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

cathe_kim said:


> I bought these jackets during the early access nordstrom sale last night. I’ve never owned a denim jacket before so I’m nervous about this. And the leather jacket was structured so beautifully and seems really sturdy! I have 2 leather jackets but they’re in lambskin and different style. Kinda on the edge and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4129820
> View attachment 4129821



Both classics, easy to dress up/down!! Particularly the biker jacket, just lovely! For denim jackets I normally go for a different tone of denim, a bit lighter, but that’s just personal preference


----------



## cathe_kim

susanagonzc said:


> Both classics, easy to dress up/down!! Particularly the biker jacket, just lovely! For denim jackets I normally go for a different tone of denim, a bit lighter, but that’s just personal preference


Thanks! I thought that a lighter tone might have been better for me but with the fall approaching, I just wasn't sure! I'd definitely like to have both! It's just a matter of, where can I find one


----------



## girleuro

Gaby Torres said:


> Thank you for tips. I don’t wear fitted because my mid section is fat



No no we don’t say here that anything is fat [emoji6] @Gaby Torres It’s not good karma[emoji849]
I know that women with bigger curves think that wearing oversized t shirts makes them slimmer but that’s not true . Nobody says wearing something tight and revealing areas where you would not want to be revealed. We are talking of more structured and little bit longer tops. 
Necklines,etc.... You can dress curves nicely ,well put together . My advice would be to go to the mall and try different tops and pants and skirts. Also you could google to get some inspiration how to dress certain body types . You will be surprised how curvy women make it work for their body types [emoji12]



cathe_kim said:


> I bought these jackets during the early access nordstrom sale last night. I’ve never owned a denim jacket before so I’m nervous about this. And the leather jacket was structured so beautifully and seems really sturdy! I have 2 leather jackets but they’re in lambskin and different style. Kinda on the edge and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4129820
> View attachment 4129821



@cathe_kim Me too ,but I definitely planning to get one this year.[emoji12]
And leather one as well . Thank you for reminding me and enabling[emoji13][emoji854] 
Last year I was enabled by @Marylin sparkle skirt. Although I haven’t find the right one yet, I got sparkly top 
And now I am again thinking about jeans and leather jackets [emoji849]
I like them both . Both very versatile. You can wear with pants, jeans, short skirts, long skirts or over long more dress up dresses to dress them down, make outfits more edgy . Congrats on your purchases . And I an on opposite, I do like the color of the denim. I actually going for darker denim. And yours It’s not too light and not too dark ,so I would say versatility for at least 3 seasons [emoji4]
Although even if it would be darker it would be versatile as well. If you get very light one,then you probably would not like to wear in fall  [emoji848]


----------



## minoxa33

OOTD: Short sleeve print blouse, black cardi and trousers, flats. Gold jewellery to match shoe hardware, earrings to match print. LC LP LH in black because I will be travelling tonight.

@HopelessBagGirl - my clothes are not expensive, but bag, shoes and jewellery often crash the balance of your $500 goal...


----------



## Marylin

Gaby Torres said:


> Thank you for tips. I don’t wear fitted because my mid section is fat






girleuro said:


> No no we don’t say here that anything is fat [emoji6] @Gaby Torres It’s not good karma[emoji849]
> I know that women with bigger curves think that wearing oversized t shirts makes them slimmer but that’s not true . Nobody says wearing something tight and revealing areas where you would not want to be revealed. We are talking of more structured and little bit longer tops.
> Necklines,etc.... You can dress curves nicely ,well put together . My advice would be to go to the mall and try different tops and pants and skirts. Also you could google to get some inspiration how to dress certain body types . You will be surprised how curvy women make it work for their body types [emoji12]



I was about to write something very similar, when I saw girleuro did already. Why is it women tend to insult themselves more than anybody else would? Be honest, not rude! You’ve got great legs, that’s obvious from that one picture, so emphasize, what’s beautiful and I’m sure it’s more than we can see in the pic. Your bust is great too, some women have them done to look like yours! I support everything girleuro said, you’ll find your body is not that difficult to dress, see what you have already or what can be altered to fit better and get a few good pieces if you need some. I would love to see more of your outfits!


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> I bought these jackets during the early access nordstrom sale last night. I’ve never owned a denim jacket before so I’m nervous about this. And the leather jacket was structured so beautifully and seems really sturdy! I have 2 leather jackets but they’re in lambskin and different style. Kinda on the edge and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4129820
> View attachment 4129821



Love them both! I have two very similar pieces and wear them a lot. Here are a few examples.  (And talking about sparkles..)


----------



## bakeacookie

minoxa33 said:


> OOTD: Short sleeve print blouse, black cardi and trousers, flats. Gold jewellery to match shoe hardware, earrings to match print. LC LP LH in black because I will be travelling tonight.
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl - my clothes are not expensive, but bag, shoes and jewellery often crash the balance of your $500 goal...
> 
> View attachment 4130611



Cute top!


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> OOTD: Short sleeve print blouse, black cardi and trousers, flats. Gold jewellery to match shoe hardware, earrings to match print. LC LP LH in black because I will be travelling tonight.
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl - my clothes are not expensive, but bag, shoes and jewellery often crash the balance of your $500 goal...
> 
> View attachment 4130611


Love it! Cute top and this is exactly what emphasizes your best features! You look slim and pretty and well dressed, congrats!


----------



## Marylin

Have I showed you the pants I bought in Italy? I don’t think so. I’m actually not such a fan of culottes, but these are so light and look more like a skirt. I haven’t found a picture of the exact pair I bought, mine are more of a sky blue, more like in the inspiration pic, but this is how I wore them and how I’m intending to take them to the south of France in August. 
And finally there’s a new way to wear an old bag!


----------



## Marylin

And on a different note.. my son, who had a biking accident three weeks ago  does not need surgery! His broken hand is healing and the shoulder will according to the experts not need to be operated! 
I’m so glad! His face also is healing well, New pink skin all over it, he is smart enough to put sunblock on it and is wearing a hat outside. We’re very grateful and thank all of you for your good wishes.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And on a different note.. my son, who had a biking accident three weeks ago  does not need surgery! His broken hand is healing and the shoulder will according to the experts not need to be operated!
> I’m so glad! His face also is healing well, New pink skin all over it, he is smart enough to put sunblock on it and is wearing a hat outside. We’re very grateful and thank all of you for your good wishes.



Aww that’s such an amazing news! @Marylin I was thinking and praying,but knew that he is going to be ok [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

This is my outfit I wore yesterday. The pics doesn’t translate the beauty of the little airplanes and other details on the skirt. 
I actually thought that this skirt was a bust but, but when I put together with light pink(hardly you can see in the pic) Top on I was pleasantly surprised . I absolutely loved it [emoji4]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Marylin WONDERFUL NEWS!!! and wonderful coulottes!
@Gaby Torres I found this top at nordstrom sale (I like to pretend I live in the USA and shipping doesn't cost half a kidney) and it made me think of you! You could totally rock something like this in my opinion!!


----------



## girleuro

It’s a beautiful Friday. It was quite hot couple hours ago but now it’s amazing. 
My LBD for Friday night dinner with my husband 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I guess I still don’t believe that real summer is here in South Florida [emoji849] This is still the coolest summer I remember in last 20 years [emoji50][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Have I showed you the pants I bought in Italy? I don’t think so. I’m actually not such a fan of culottes, but these are so light and look more like a skirt. I haven’t found a picture of the exact pair I bought, mine are more of a sky blue, more like in the inspiration pic, but this is how I wore them and how I’m intending to take them to the south of France in August.
> And finally there’s a new way to wear an old bag!
> View attachment 4131107



It’s beautiful [emoji7]@Marylin
And cropped top yes [emoji12]I am surprised [emoji13]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> And on a different note.. my son, who had a biking accident three weeks ago  does not need surgery! His broken hand is healing and the shoulder will according to the experts not need to be operated!
> I’m so glad! His face also is healing well, New pink skin all over it, he is smart enough to put sunblock on it and is wearing a hat outside. We’re very grateful and thank all of you for your good wishes.



Hurray! Good to hear!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Have I showed you the pants I bought in Italy? I don’t think so. I’m actually not such a fan of culottes, but these are so light and look more like a skirt. I haven’t found a picture of the exact pair I bought, mine are more of a sky blue, more like in the inspiration pic, but this is how I wore them and how I’m intending to take them to the south of France in August.
> And finally there’s a new way to wear an old bag!
> View attachment 4131107



Ooh south of France, please share more of the outfits you’ll bring!


----------



## Gaby Torres

susanagonzc said:


> @Marylin WONDERFUL NEWS!!! and wonderful coulottes!
> @Gaby Torres I found this top at nordstrom sale (I like to pretend I live in the USA and shipping doesn't cost half a kidney) and it made me think of you! You could totally rock something like this in my opinion!!


Thank you I will look. Do you mind me asking what’ it’s calle?


----------



## Gaby Torres

Marylin said:


> Have I showed you the pants I bought in Italy? I don’t think so. I’m actually not such a fan of culottes, but these are so light and look more like a skirt. I haven’t found a picture of the exact pair I bought, mine are more of a sky blue, more like in the inspiration pic, but this is how I wore them and how I’m intending to take them to the south of France in August.
> And finally there’s a new way to wear an old bag!
> View attachment 4131107


Adorable outfit


----------



## Gaby Torres

I forgot to take a pic of yesterday’s outfit. Today was black shorts, T-shirt and crocs lol


----------



## girleuro

minoxa33 said:


> OOTD: Short sleeve print blouse, black cardi and trousers, flats. Gold jewellery to match shoe hardware, earrings to match print. LC LP LH in black because I will be travelling tonight.
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl - my clothes are not expensive, but bag, shoes and jewellery often crash the balance of your $500 goal...
> 
> View attachment 4130611



Nice outfit


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> This is my outfit I wore yesterday. The pics doesn’t translate the beauty of the little airplanes and other details on the skirt.
> I actually thought that this skirt was a bust but, but when I put together with light pink(hardly you can see in the pic) Top on I was pleasantly surprised . I absolutely loved it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131216
> View attachment 4131218


Beautiful! Love the skirt and the details! And of course the necklace! Have you tried to tuck in the top? I could imagine it showing off your waist even better.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It’s a beautiful Friday. It was quite hot couple hours ago but now it’s amazing.
> My LBD for Friday night dinner with my husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I still don’t believe that real summer is here in South Florida [emoji849] This is still the coolest summer I remember in last 20 years [emoji50][emoji854]


I’m glad you’re not suffering from the heat as much this year! And you look amazing like always, even more compared to everybody around you.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji7]@Marylin
> And cropped top yes [emoji12]I am surprised [emoji13]



Thank you! The top is short, yes, but only so it doesn’t bulk underneath the waistband. It doesn’t show any skin  this tummy will never see the light of day! 



bakeacookie said:


> Hurray! Good to hear!



Thanks bake!



bakeacookie said:


> Ooh south of France, please share more of the outfits you’ll bring!


I will, surprisingly it seems easy to make a list for this trip.



Gaby Torres said:


> Adorable outfit


Thanks Gaby!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Gaby Torres said:


> Thank you I will look. Do you mind me asking what’ it’s calle?


sorry, by the time I saw this I closed the window and couldn't find it again! But this style won't be hard to find!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Beautiful! Love the skirt and the details! And of course the necklace! Have you tried to tuck in the top? I could imagine it showing off your waist even better.



Thank you @Marilyn [emoji257] I would tuck in shorter top or silk blouse, but this top is very thin(so it’s fine, the waist line is quite visible [emoji12]) , but quite long and the problem is that the skirt doesn’t have waist line, is one of those lower waist ones . I am not liking them too much, they always wonder [emoji849] they can’t stay in place, and when you sit they are going up . [emoji849][emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I’m glad you’re not suffering from the heat as much this year! And you look amazing like always, even more compared to everybody around you.



Aww thank you @Marylin 
Lol [emoji23] it was a little bit warmer than I thought and the picture was taken outside little bit earlier in the evening, so ppl I guess just came from the beach , not ready for evening yet [emoji13]
But overall,we have much cooler summer [emoji126] After 7p.m It was absolutely perfect with what I was wearing [emoji50] Last year, same time,I would be baking, no matter what time of the day or night [emoji38] 
It’s funny, I heard that Germany is not hot either,this year or it’s just my friend,she lived in Florida for over 25 years,and last Christmas she returned to Germany [emoji20]. I spoke to her a few days ago, she said that is Spring weather or Florida’s winter weather in Germany [emoji50][emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I was about to write something very similar, when I saw girleuro did already. Why is it women tend to insult themselves more than anybody else would? Be honest, not rude! You’ve got great legs, that’s obvious from that one picture, so emphasize, what’s beautiful and I’m sure it’s more than we can see in the pic. Your bust is great too, some women have them done to look like yours! I support everything girleuro said, you’ll find your body is not that difficult to dress, see what you have already or what can be altered to fit better and get a few good pieces if you need some. I would love to see more of your outfits!



Thank you @Marylin 
I totally can’t understand either, why we are women don’t love ourselves, but worship fake ppl . We constantly compare ourselves with celebrities, royals, models. We need to stop it. It’s not always shining as it seams to us[emoji6]
We need to be kind to ourselves yes [emoji257] 
Let’s practice,every morning, when we look in the mirror, we should say - hello beautiful [emoji12] and say all the  things that we want to see in ourselves-in our appearance, in our professional world 
“I am beautiful, successful and money comes to me now “[emoji13]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

100 degree weather in Vegas (38 Celsius) and totally bearable. Nothing like 30/87F in Tennessee with hundred percent humidity.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi guys! I kinda had an epiphany today that I wan't to share with you, after what @girleuro said to me the other day. She asked: no white tees? how do you manage? (sort of). And the truth was: not very well.
So I'm 24, and for the past two years I have started to look at my wardrobe more seriously, because it wasn't working for me. I'd get bored with what I have, couldn't match clothes, the classic "full wardrobe, yet nothing to wear" and clothes would just give up on me.
I think part of this is the natural process of falling in love with fashion, wanting trendy things, discovering what flatters my body and what doesn't, and being in the culture of fast fashion, where the "afternoon of shopping fun" is such a big thing. I'd go, conquer, come home with a couple of blouses and then wear them for a year until I found myself in a mirror looking baggy or sloppy or just terrible in general.
While being pregnant I couldn't do all that anymore. Simply because maternity clothing is expensive, and fast fashion doesn't usually sell it (plus it's not really trendy). I couldn't shop, so I started to look at capsule wardrobes, and minimalism, and all that. The idea of buying something more expensive, good quality, that can last, was kind of revolutionary (bear in mind I was 22 when we started trying for a baby and I had her when I was 23). Plus, after she came, I didn't have the time nor the will to focus only on me. 
Anyway.
I need basics.
How can I have a wardrobe full of clothes and not have white tees?
You know what else I don't have? Jeans that really fit my body well! You know what I do have? Jeans that make me look too fat, or make my butt look small (A CRIME).
I need more fit and flare dresses, and a stripped t-shirt, and WORK PANTS!
I have to purge all the awfulness and let things of my pre-married life go, and start building a real-adult wardrobe! 
Obviously this will take some time and money (I can't do it all at once, nor do I want to... there are more important things in life than clothes, and it's not that I look like a potatoe or that my closet has been burn down and I'm literally naked... but you know what I mean).
I actually think I could start a thread on basics for the wardrobe, where to buy, how to look for good quality... because I'm clueless, I don't know the first thing about fabrics.
Anyway, I'm counting on you ladies! I ordered two pairs of jeans from a brand called Salsa are expected to arrive in 2-3 working days. I had a great experience a few years ago but I lost those jeans when moving in with my husband, so I'll see and post pics!
Thanks for taking the time to listen to my rant.
I'm guessing every young woman goes though something like this as they mature, did this happen to you or where you always this fab?!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Have I showed you the pants I bought in Italy? I don’t think so. I’m actually not such a fan of culottes, but these are so light and look more like a skirt. I haven’t found a picture of the exact pair I bought, mine are more of a sky blue, more like in the inspiration pic, but this is how I wore them and how I’m intending to take them to the south of France in August.
> And finally there’s a new way to wear an old bag!
> View attachment 4131107


Bravo I love the airy feel of these pants and the crop top is perfect with it. Straw hat or scarf on the hair would be so pretty with it too


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> And on a different note.. my son, who had a biking accident three weeks ago  does not need surgery! His broken hand is healing and the shoulder will according to the experts not need to be operated!
> I’m so glad! His face also is healing well, New pink skin all over it, he is smart enough to put sunblock on it and is wearing a hat outside. We’re very grateful and thank all of you for your good wishes.


Oh this is the BEST news ever!!! Thanks for sharing this update!!! All moms on this thread can breath a sigh of relief now finally!!! So very happy for your family!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> This is my outfit I wore yesterday. The pics doesn’t translate the beauty of the little airplanes and other details on the skirt.
> I actually thought that this skirt was a bust but, but when I put together with light pink(hardly you can see in the pic) Top on I was pleasantly surprised . I absolutely loved it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131216
> View attachment 4131218


Airline collection I assume? I’ve never seen this skirt and the airplanes are so cute


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 100 degree weather in Vegas (38 Celsius) and totally bearable. Nothing like 30/87F in Tennessee with hundred percent humidity.



Wow worse than South Florida [emoji91] 
We are lucky this year so far . Days are still quite warm, well getting hotter but evenings are still nice ,just perfect [emoji120][emoji126]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Airline collection I assume? I’ve never seen this skirt and the airplanes are so cute



Yes it is airline thank you @Vanana [emoji257] 
The skirt has so many  details and colors,so easy to style it [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Hi guys! I kinda had an epiphany today that I wan't to share with you, after what @girleuro said to me the other day. She asked: no white tees? how do you manage? (sort of). And the truth was: not very well.
> So I'm 24, and for the past two years I have started to look at my wardrobe more seriously, because it wasn't working for me. I'd get bored with what I have, couldn't match clothes, the classic "full wardrobe, yet nothing to wear" and clothes would just give up on me.
> I think part of this is the natural process of falling in love with fashion, wanting trendy things, discovering what flatters my body and what doesn't, and being in the culture of fast fashion, where the "afternoon of shopping fun" is such a big thing. I'd go, conquer, come home with a couple of blouses and then wear them for a year until I found myself in a mirror looking baggy or sloppy or just terrible in general.
> While being pregnant I couldn't do all that anymore. Simply because maternity clothing is expensive, and fast fashion doesn't usually sell it (plus it's not really trendy). I couldn't shop, so I started to look at capsule wardrobes, and minimalism, and all that. The idea of buying something more expensive, good quality, that can last, was kind of revolutionary (bear in mind I was 22 when we started trying for a baby and I had her when I was 23). Plus, after she came, I didn't have the time nor the will to focus only on me.
> Anyway.
> I need basics.
> How can I have a wardrobe full of clothes and not have white tees?
> You know what else I don't have? Jeans that really fit my body well! You know what I do have? Jeans that make me look too fat, or make my butt look small (A CRIME).
> I need more fit and flare dresses, and a stripped t-shirt, and WORK PANTS!
> I have to purge all the awfulness and let things of my pre-married life go, and start building a real-adult wardrobe!
> Obviously this will take some time and money (I can't do it all at once, nor do I want to... there are more important things in life than clothes, and it's not that I look like a potatoe or that my closet has been burn down and I'm literally naked... but you know what I mean).
> I actually think I could start a thread on basics for the wardrobe, where to buy, how to look for good quality... because I'm clueless, I don't know the first thing about fabrics.
> Anyway, I'm counting on you ladies! I ordered two pairs of jeans from a brand called Salsa are expected to arrive in 2-3 working days. I had a great experience a few years ago but I lost those jeans when moving in with my husband, so I'll see and post pics!
> Thanks for taking the time to listen to my rant.
> I'm guessing every young woman goes though something like this as they mature, did this happen to you or where you always this fab?!



Wow @susanagonzs well first I want to address main thing why ? Why? 
We do not use that type of language fat no please take out of your dictionary please [emoji120][emoji120]
It’s kind of the subject,but listen to me carefully, it’s very important what the words you speak especially towards yourself, you create that energy, if you want something to change, speak in the existence and you will see results. Speak it until you believe it, until becomes you 
Second, you mixed up with someone else, I didn’t ask about white t shirts. 
T shirts is not kind of my thing 
Now saying-Full closet of clothes and nothing to wear ,that’s me guilty [emoji12] 
Anyways,where do I start . 
Ok please stop be so hard on yourself. It’s normal transition from years to years . We are women, we constantly changing . 
I saw already couple of your outfits, if I remember correctly, the second was truly beautiful [emoji257] 
The jackets, you just purchased are beautiful too. You do have sense of fashion and you do learning, and quite well , how to dress your body. 
Again, please stop comparing yourself to other women. We are all at different stages, in our life . And sometimes looking at someone, it looks that they all get right , but sometimes it’s not completely true 
You are very young, you don’t have to wear expensive clothes, now quality is different story. I know you are saying, that clothes are not the main thing in life, it’s not your priority, but again 
if it wouldn’t worry you, you would not speak about. 
I am true believer, that everyone should do them. Meaning , if you are happy without shopping or being certain size, then it’s great 
But if you don’t, do something about it 
I have a friend , who thinks that shopping is a waist of time, and she is truly happy whatever she wears . And I have friends who says that they don’t care how they look, but constantly talking about it 
So again we can lie to others, but when it comes, to ourselves, we have to face the true 
Now did I always was fab or I went through transitions. 
Of course I did . I am perfectionist, so I always challenge myself. I think at any stage of my life, I was happy with my style. Ok starting from 18 -22 , I dressed very elegant, nothing sexy. 
Now I grew up in the country, which was occupied by Russia, building communism[emoji23][emoji30], so it wasn’t much choice of clothing. We did got some things from Finland, a few other socialist countries, nothing from the west . So we had to use tailors, to get majority of our clothes made 
Then the world open, I started traveling, and also buying clothes from catalogs. 
So from 24 to almost 30 my clothes became body conscious. They were not too cheap , but not overly expensive 
Again I always was looking for quality vs quantity. I always wore natural fabrics the most - cotton, linen, viscose, silk 
When I came to US, I could not afford expensive clothes, I was shopping smart, again I was looking for quality clothes , also I was looking that it fit my lifestyle as well 
Then I became a personal trainer, so my outfits became pull up low waist pants and cropped tops. Very slinky maxi jersey dresses and jeans with cropped tops. A few mini skirts . 
Then I met my husband, my style became more hip hop. It was fabulous, but absolutely different from what I am wearing now , or after I got married. 
I did wore some more expensive dresses, for the business events, but nothing like Chanel or other very expensive brands. Well I had a few quite expensive, but like purchased 75% off. I was happy. My life was great. I didn’t need any brand, to make me happy. We loved sport lifestyle. Going to the beach, playing basketball, I worked on my business and I cared less about anything very expensive. Although I could, My husband was very successful in WallStreet and I had my business, but I shop at Marshals , etc and sometimes at Last call Neiman Marcus. I could outfit, to make my own. Again I still liked quality items . Even for my wedding, I purchased the simple silk dress. (It fit me well ) I posted earlier. If you haven’t seen, I am posting again. I paid 35 . 


And so what . At that time, I didn’t care . I was happy and loved myself. I could purchase thousands worth Dress,I didn’t need it. 
We had wedding in Vegas. I planned all the trip. It was amazing. And my husband actually took on the shopping spree and bought outfits much more expensive than my wedding dress. 
To this day, I don’t understand why I didn’t purchase expensive dress[emoji848][emoji849][emoji50]Again as I said. It was then and now it’s now. .. 
Right now,I am at very hard stage of my life  . I went through a lot, the last nine years 
You are talking about a little baby, imagine that you have 6’5 and around 300 lbs and like a baby, absolutely paralyzed from waist down. I lived for years in and out in the hospitals, became solely caregiver, nurse, etc... 
And was still working my business, and our family business. -which is required a lot of paperwork. I don’t make excuses. If I don’t like something, I change. I guess,my escape from reality, became shopping.... 
I am taking time,to describe all stages of my life , for you to understand, that everyone’s life is different and not always perfect,as it seams. We all have different challenges. And what you should take , from this thread, what is needed for you and don’t compare your life or fashion to anyone else. 
I found this thread,while I was on my journey ... I had a full closet and really not much to wear. I started purging my closet, and this thread helped me to focus on versatility, I love real honest opinions here and all the extras that we are able to talk about here [emoji13]It helped me not to make mistakes. I was already on the road, but since then , I became even more conscious about my buying choices. 
I found out , well at least, at this time, that the only brand , that I don’t get bored , was Chanel. But also I started paying more attention  what really is flattering for my body and what fits my climate and lifestyle. 
This thread is not about the brands, not how expensive or not expensive our clothes are, it’s only about everyone’s budget and how to stick to it , learn to shop in our own closets and make the best choices in doing all that 
So if you need help, we are all here to help you. Post more of your outfits, and we might find the gems in your closet yes [emoji257] [emoji6] 
And yes the basics with your beautiful accessories, can make any outfit stand out
The last my advice for you would be, If you are planning to change your body, well after the baby, you should not rush in investing in something pricy,unless something that easy to tailor


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you @Marilyn [emoji257] I would tuck in shorter top or silk blouse, but this top is very thin(so it’s fine, the waist line is quite visible [emoji12]) , but quite long and the problem is that the skirt doesn’t have waist line, is one of those lower waist ones . I am not liking them too much, they always wonder [emoji849] they can’t stay in place, and when you sit they are going up . [emoji849][emoji20]


I know these skirts! Don’t like them either, I’ve tried to conquer them with underskirts which sometimes works, sometimes doesn’t but this one is so pretty, I’d do anything to make it work!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww thank you @Marylin
> Lol [emoji23] it was a little bit warmer than I thought and the picture was taken outside little bit earlier in the evening, so ppl I guess just came from the beach , not ready for evening yet [emoji13]
> But overall,we have much cooler summer [emoji126] After 7p.m It was absolutely perfect with what I was wearing [emoji50] Last year, same time,I would be baking, no matter what time of the day or night [emoji38]
> It’s funny, I heard that Germany is not hot either,this year or it’s just my friend,she lived in Florida for over 25 years,and last Christmas she returned to Germany [emoji20]. I spoke to her a few days ago, she said that is Spring weather or Florida’s winter weather in Germany [emoji50][emoji849]


Well compared to regular German summers, this one is absolutely beautiful. It’s warm (25 to 30 degrees  Celsius- which is around 77 to mid 80s Fahrenheit), but not unbearably hot, and it’s sunny almost every day. We could use a bit more rain, though. If this is Florida winter, I’m going to Florida from January until April!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Hi guys! I kinda had an epiphany today that I wan't to share with you, after what @girleuro said to me the other day. She asked: no white tees? how do you manage? (sort of). And the truth was: not very well.
> So I'm 24, and for the past two years I have started to look at my wardrobe more seriously, because it wasn't working for me. I'd get bored with what I have, couldn't match clothes, the classic "full wardrobe, yet nothing to wear" and clothes would just give up on me.
> I think part of this is the natural process of falling in love with fashion, wanting trendy things, discovering what flatters my body and what doesn't, and being in the culture of fast fashion, where the "afternoon of shopping fun" is such a big thing. I'd go, conquer, come home with a couple of blouses and then wear them for a year until I found myself in a mirror looking baggy or sloppy or just terrible in general.
> While being pregnant I couldn't do all that anymore. Simply because maternity clothing is expensive, and fast fashion doesn't usually sell it (plus it's not really trendy). I couldn't shop, so I started to look at capsule wardrobes, and minimalism, and all that. The idea of buying something more expensive, good quality, that can last, was kind of revolutionary (bear in mind I was 22 when we started trying for a baby and I had her when I was 23). Plus, after she came, I didn't have the time nor the will to focus only on me.
> Anyway.
> I need basics.
> How can I have a wardrobe full of clothes and not have white tees?
> You know what else I don't have? Jeans that really fit my body well! You know what I do have? Jeans that make me look too fat, or make my butt look small (A CRIME).
> I need more fit and flare dresses, and a stripped t-shirt, and WORK PANTS!
> I have to purge all the awfulness and let things of my pre-married life go, and start building a real-adult wardrobe!
> Obviously this will take some time and money (I can't do it all at once, nor do I want to... there are more important things in life than clothes, and it's not that I look like a potatoe or that my closet has been burn down and I'm literally naked... but you know what I mean).
> I actually think I could start a thread on basics for the wardrobe, where to buy, how to look for good quality... because I'm clueless, I don't know the first thing about fabrics.
> Anyway, I'm counting on you ladies! I ordered two pairs of jeans from a brand called Salsa are expected to arrive in 2-3 working days. I had a great experience a few years ago but I lost those jeans when moving in with my husband, so I'll see and post pics!
> Thanks for taking the time to listen to my rant.
> I'm guessing every young woman goes though something like this as they mature, did this happen to you or where you always this fab?!


Bravo! You’re so young and so smart already, and having a baby this early is a lot of responsibility. I’m almost twice as old and still insecure, but ofcourse I’ve learnt what looks good on me and what doesn’t and had to let go of sleeveless tops and short tops and dresses. The epiphany  you’re having happened to all of us on this thread I believe. We all noticed we need to shop smarter and I want to say we’re helping each other on this way. Basics are a good start. Without them you can’t get dressed. They need to fit perfectly, have to be of good quality and you can always stack up in the sales. I buy all my black cashmere sweaters, winter boots and wool scarves in the spring sales and can find basic pencil skirts, white silk blouses and blazers on sale all the time. That way there’s  money left over for fun stuff, which I still buy too much off, but at least never pay full price either. The one thing I’ve learnt over the years is cutting back in impulse purchases. always ask yourself, if what you want to get does make you feel fabulous, if it goes with anything else in your closet and if you already have something similar or better. And then try to find it cheaper somewhere else. Or wait for the sale. I’ve bought a lot of things this year already, but have spent less than half of what my budget was last year. I think your idea of a new thread could be useful. Just don’t forget that basics are different for every body type and budget, so you have to find what fits yours. 
One suggestion for pants could be cambio. I love the fit, and they have a bit of stretch to them.


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Oh this is the BEST news ever!!! Thanks for sharing this update!!! All moms on this thread can breath a sigh of relief now finally!!! So very happy for your family!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! I know, right? If you hear a kid getting hurt, it’s always awful. They stay our babies until they have kids on their own I’m afraid...


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Bravo I love the airy feel of these pants and the crop top is perfect with it. Straw hat or scarf on the hair would be so pretty with it too


I wish I was as good with hair accessories as girleuro.  I wear hats in the winter a lot, but in the summer they totally destroy my hair. I admire women wearing colorful scarves, but I have no idea how to do that myself.


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> I wish I was as good with hair accessories as girleuro.  I wear hats in the winter a lot, but in the summer they totally destroy my hair. I admire women wearing colorful scarves, but I have no idea how to do that myself.


Omg same here! I buy these hats (straw, top - yes I did, fascinators, fedora, etc) you name it... thinking that it looks good on me but for the life of me can’t figure out how I can look great in it but I see others rock it so well! Same with scarves. Got some gorgeous scarves collecting dust... but when I put them on I feel too fancy (for work at least) and then for weekends I like dressing down for fun so the scarves get little play


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I know these skirts! Don’t like them either, I’ve tried to conquer them with underskirts which sometimes works, sometimes doesn’t but this one is so pretty, I’d do anything to make it work!



I know  lol [emoji23]
I had one before already the leather one , and said to myself no more. Now I have this one and still looking for another one from Cosmopolite, hopefully not [emoji12]



Marylin said:


> Well compared to regular German summers, this one is absolutely beautiful. It’s warm (25 to 30 degrees  Celsius- which is around 77 to mid 80s Fahrenheit), but not unbearably hot, and it’s sunny almost every day. We could use a bit more rain, though. If this is Florida winter, I’m going to Florida from January until April!



Ha ha [emoji38] yes 
Well last 2 winters were amazing. I remember last Christmas , I was wearing quite thin dress . I believe it was crepe silk . And it was quite warm until sun went down. [emoji849] 
I love Europe, planning to live majority of the time, on the Adrian sea, but I told my husband,that I am not giving up, my Florida winters [emoji13] There is no better place than here , South Florida. 
And even, when we have cooler winters, still is nice and very rarely rain . And of course, no snow. [emoji6]



Marylin said:


> I wish I was as good with hair accessories as girleuro.  I wear hats in the winter a lot, but in the summer they totally destroy my hair. I admire women wearing colorful scarves, but I have no idea how to do that myself.



Aww you can do it . [emoji257]
I know, I love hair and head accessories. They work, because of my climate and kind of resort style living [emoji848] 
But I am absolutely clueless about scarves [emoji849] I haven’t worn, except on the head , when I used to drive my convertible car [emoji12], about 20 years. Now I am researching, and I really see what I was missing. They can give such an amazing touch to the outfit, especially to the black outfits . [emoji50]
If I don’t go to Europe this summer , I will be needed all the scarves that I can find. Going to look like “ babuska” [emoji849][emoji13][emoji38]


----------



## Marylin

Btw. For those of you who hestitate catching up with old friends, I wanted to encourage you again. I met with a friend I went to school with. We haven’t seen each other for 30 years and stumbled across each other in a store two weeks ago. We instantly exchanged numbers and met up today. We spent 4 hours talking and it was a great afternoon!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@girleuro @Marylin thank you for your replies, especially to @girleuro! I’ll inform you of the process!!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> @girleuro @Marylin thank you for your replies, especially to @girleuro! I’ll inform you of the process!!



I am glad that we can help @susanagonzc [emoji120][emoji56] We are looking forward to see your journey [emoji257][emoji122]


----------



## cathe_kim

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lately - I've been going through some tough times at work that had lead to discussions of the possibility of moving back to NYC. 



Marylin said:


> And on a different note.. my son, who had a biking accident three weeks ago  does not need surgery! His broken hand is healing and the shoulder will according to the experts not need to be operated!
> I’m so glad! His face also is healing well, New pink skin all over it, he is smart enough to put sunblock on it and is wearing a hat outside. We’re very grateful and thank all of you for your good wishes.



I am SO HAPPY!!!!!  to hear that he is doing so well!!!!!!! Positive thoughts!  



susanagonzc said:


> Hi guys! I kinda had an epiphany today that I wan't to share with you, after what @girleuro said to me the other day. She asked: no white tees? how do you manage? (sort of). And the truth was: not very well.
> So I'm 24, and for the past two years I have started to look at my wardrobe more seriously, because it wasn't working for me. I'd get bored with what I have, couldn't match clothes, the classic "full wardrobe, yet nothing to wear" and clothes would just give up on me.
> I think part of this is the natural process of falling in love with fashion, wanting trendy things, discovering what flatters my body and what doesn't, and being in the culture of fast fashion, where the "afternoon of shopping fun" is such a big thing. I'd go, conquer, come home with a couple of blouses and then wear them for a year until I found myself in a mirror looking baggy or sloppy or just terrible in general.
> While being pregnant I couldn't do all that anymore. Simply because maternity clothing is expensive, and fast fashion doesn't usually sell it (plus it's not really trendy). I couldn't shop, so I started to look at capsule wardrobes, and minimalism, and all that. The idea of buying something more expensive, good quality, that can last, was kind of revolutionary (bear in mind I was 22 when we started trying for a baby and I had her when I was 23). Plus, after she came, I didn't have the time nor the will to focus only on me.
> Anyway.
> I need basics.
> How can I have a wardrobe full of clothes and not have white tees?
> You know what else I don't have? Jeans that really fit my body well! You know what I do have? Jeans that make me look too fat, or make my butt look small (A CRIME).
> I need more fit and flare dresses, and a stripped t-shirt, and WORK PANTS!
> I have to purge all the awfulness and let things of my pre-married life go, and start building a real-adult wardrobe!
> Obviously this will take some time and money (I can't do it all at once, nor do I want to... there are more important things in life than clothes, and it's not that I look like a potatoe or that my closet has been burn down and I'm literally naked... but you know what I mean).
> I actually think I could start a thread on basics for the wardrobe, where to buy, how to look for good quality... because I'm clueless, I don't know the first thing about fabrics.
> Anyway, I'm counting on you ladies! I ordered two pairs of jeans from a brand called Salsa are expected to arrive in 2-3 working days. I had a great experience a few years ago but I lost those jeans when moving in with my husband, so I'll see and post pics!
> Thanks for taking the time to listen to my rant.
> I'm guessing every young woman goes though something like this as they mature, did this happen to you or where you always this fab?!



The same epiphany is what lead me to this thread! I'd love to participate in the thread if it was made. It would be so much fun to hear where other people get their quality basics from. I swear having the basics will drastically increase the amount of outfit possibilities. And you no longer stress when you look at your closet because "THERE'S NOTHING TO WEAR" which I know is something that I would always say but no one understood. 

Also, I swear by LOFT work pants! The Marnie ankle skinny pants are my favorite (and they're so cheap). 



Vanana said:


> Omg same here! I buy these hats (straw, top - yes I did, fascinators, fedora, etc) you name it... thinking that it looks good on me but for the life of me can’t figure out how I can look great in it but I see others rock it so well! Same with scarves. Got some gorgeous scarves collecting dust... but when I put them on I feel too fancy (for work at least) and then for weekends I like dressing down for fun so the scarves get little play



I think overdressing at work is better than under dressing so just go for it! If you feel the scarves are too fancy, maybe you could pair it with a more casual outfit? It'll balance it out.



Marylin said:


> Btw. For those of you who hestitate catching up with old friends, I wanted to encourage you again. I met with a friend I went to school with. We haven’t seen each other for 30 years and stumbled across each other in a store two weeks ago. We instantly exchanged numbers and met up today. We spent 4 hours talking and it was a great afternoon!



Ah!! I'm so happy to hear! And I know you'll be happy to hear that I've heard back from my best friend and have been catching up like crazy this past week. I'm so glad you ladies encouraged me to just go ahead and send that box of chocolate!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lately - I've been going through some tough times at work that had lead to discussions of the possibility of moving back to NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO HAPPY!!!!!  to hear that he is doing so well!!!!!!! Positive thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> The same epiphany is what lead me to this thread! I'd love to participate in the thread if it was made. It would be so much fun to hear where other people get their quality basics from. I swear having the basics will drastically increase the amount of outfit possibilities. And you no longer stress when you look at your closet because "THERE'S NOTHING TO WEAR" which I know is something that I would always say but no one understood.
> 
> Also, I swear by LOFT work pants! The Marnie ankle skinny pants are my favorite (and they're so cheap).
> 
> 
> 
> I think overdressing at work is better than under dressing so just go for it! If you feel the scarves are too fancy, maybe you could pair it with a more casual outfit? It'll balance it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!! I'm so happy to hear! And I know you'll be happy to hear that I've heard back from my best friend and have been catching up like crazy this past week. I'm so glad you ladies encouraged me to just go ahead and send that box of chocolate!



Sorry to hear about your troubles at work @cathe_kim [emoji257] 
Take a deep breath and get nice drink with your hubby [emoji120] 
You are both well that’s the most important in life. Nothing else really matters to be upset and worried [emoji6]
Jobs come and goes . Remember things happens in life always for a reason . It’s nothing happens accidentally. It could be a test for you to accomplish and become even greater . [emoji6]So relax 
Aww I am so happy to hear that you reunited with your friend  . Old friends no matter how life separates them with you , are always dear to the heart yes [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

My outfit for yesterday’s early evening drinks on the Ocean 
My husband not so great photographer [emoji849] It’s hard to see my accessories which was leather bracelet and the same chocker and the most beautiful were buttons on the dress . They like accessories themselves. I wish it would be more visible 
Ok finally really got hot in South Florida.  . It was so humid and no breeze, not enjoyable at all[emoji20] I just was wishing that someone by mistake spill glass of water or better a bucket all over me [emoji13]


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles at work @cathe_kim [emoji257]
> Take a deep breath and get nice drink with your hubby [emoji120]
> You are both well that’s the most important in life. Nothing else really matters to be upset and worried [emoji6]
> Jobs come and goes . Remember things happens in life always for a reason . It’s nothing happens accidentally. It could be a test for you to accomplish and become even greater . [emoji6]So relax
> Aww I am so happy to hear that you reunited with your friend  . Old friends no matter how life separates them with you , are always dear to the heart yes [emoji4]


Thanks so much. I just feel like I'm trapped and there's nothing to do . Oh well. I've come to terms and think that it's my motivation to move on to something even better!


----------



## cathe_kim

girleuro said:


> My outfit for yesterday’s early evening drinks on the Ocean
> My husband not so great photographer [emoji849] It’s hard to see my accessories which was leather bracelet and the same chocker and the most beautiful were buttons on the dress . They like accessories themselves. I wish it would be more visible
> Ok finally really got hot in South Florida.  . It was so humid and no breeze, not enjoyable at all[emoji20] I just was wishing that someone by mistake spill glass of water or better a bucket all over me [emoji13]
> View attachment 4137394
> View attachment 4137395
> View attachment 4137396


I love your outfit and it's so flattering on you! Wow it must be really hot to wish for a bucket of water!


----------



## girleuro

cathe_kim said:


> I love your outfit and it's so flattering on you! Wow it must be really hot to wish for a bucket of water!



Thank you [emoji257] Yes when it’s so humid ,it’s bad lol [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

cathe_kim said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lately - I've been going through some tough times at work that had lead to discussions of the possibility of moving back to NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO HAPPY!!!!!  to hear that he is doing so well!!!!!!! Positive thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> The same epiphany is what lead me to this thread! I'd love to participate in the thread if it was made. It would be so much fun to hear where other people get their quality basics from. I swear having the basics will drastically increase the amount of outfit possibilities. And you no longer stress when you look at your closet because "THERE'S NOTHING TO WEAR" which I know is something that I would always say but no one understood.
> 
> Also, I swear by LOFT work pants! The Marnie ankle skinny pants are my favorite (and they're so cheap).
> 
> 
> 
> I think overdressing at work is better than under dressing so just go for it! If you feel the scarves are too fancy, maybe you could pair it with a more casual outfit? It'll balance it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!! I'm so happy to hear! And I know you'll be happy to hear that I've heard back from my best friend and have been catching up like crazy this past week. I'm so glad you ladies encouraged me to just go ahead and send that box of chocolate!


Thanks cathe, I’m so glad you wonderful people understood my pain. I know we’re here for each other for so much more than outfit advice. I’m sorry to hear you’re  not happy with your work situation. There were times the prospect of moving to New York would have sounded like a dream come true, but I do understand if you’re reluctant. I agree with girleuro that everything happens for a reason and for some reason change is what will make you move forward. I know you’ll make the best of it, whatever it is and that you’ll look back one day and be grateful!
How exciting you caught up with your friend, I’m sure she was happy and relieved to hear from you as well. Isn’t it great that  sometimes all it needs is a bit of courage?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> My outfit for yesterday’s early evening drinks on the Ocean
> My husband not so great photographer [emoji849] It’s hard to see my accessories which was leather bracelet and the same chocker and the most beautiful were buttons on the dress . They like accessories themselves. I wish it would be more visible
> Ok finally really got hot in South Florida.  . It was so humid and no breeze, not enjoyable at all[emoji20] I just was wishing that someone by mistake spill glass of water or better a bucket all over me [emoji13]
> View attachment 4137394
> View attachment 4137395
> View attachment 4137396


No matter how terribly hour hubby tries to make the pictures come out, you always shine! Even the worst photographer couldn’t make you look bad! You look put together even in a hot day!
Love the color of the dress and how it fits you. I wouldn’t have taken you for a leather bracelet girl, I’m surprised!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> My outfit for yesterday’s early evening drinks on the Ocean
> My husband not so great photographer [emoji849] It’s hard to see my accessories which was leather bracelet and the same chocker and the most beautiful were buttons on the dress . They like accessories themselves. I wish it would be more visible
> Ok finally really got hot in South Florida.  . It was so humid and no breeze, not enjoyable at all[emoji20] I just was wishing that someone by mistake spill glass of water or better a bucket all over me [emoji13]
> View attachment 4137394
> View attachment 4137395
> View attachment 4137396


Btw.. the really funny things happen in the background! The couple on the beach and that hilarious bike!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> No matter how terribly hour hubby tries to make the pictures come out, you always shine! Even the worst photographer couldn’t make you look bad! You look put together even in a hot day!
> Love the color of the dress and how it fits you. I wouldn’t have taken you for a leather bracelet girl, I’m surprised!



Aww thank you so much @Marylin [emoji257] you are too kind [emoji120][emoji56] It’s all Chanel, including bracelet and Choker [emoji12] 
And About the bracelet and matching choker you are right i am not , but it’s not typical leather. It’s leather underneath and fabric on top and bling bling letters CHANEL [emoji13]
And also the buttons alone piece of art [emoji6]in multiple colors, so anything more maybe would be too dressy and very hot [emoji849] But Ocean is not clean anymore.... so no swimming for me.[emoji20] and besides probably it’s warm just like a tea ,as I remember it used to be[emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Btw.. the really funny things happen in the background! The couple on the beach and that hilarious bike!



Lol [emoji23] haven’t noticed, but my husband wanted to put me in that hilarious bike, if I was wearing pants [emoji50][emoji38] It looks like a lot of fun, but 
With my back, I can’t go so low to the ground. It would be funny sight, I would have to crawl on all 4’s [emoji38]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> No matter how terribly hour hubby tries to make the pictures come out, you always shine! Even the worst photographer couldn’t make you look bad! You look put together even in a hot day!
> Love the color of the dress and how it fits you. I wouldn’t have taken you for a leather bracelet girl, I’m surprised!



@Marylin
I forgot to add a picture how the model wore this dress. It’s fun but way too hot with belt and all buttoned up


----------



## Gaby Torres

girleuro said:


> My outfit for yesterday’s early evening drinks on the Ocean
> My husband not so great photographer [emoji849] It’s hard to see my accessories which was leather bracelet and the same chocker and the most beautiful were buttons on the dress . They like accessories themselves. I wish it would be more visible
> Ok finally really got hot in South Florida.  . It was so humid and no breeze, not enjoyable at all[emoji20] I just was wishing that someone by mistake spill glass of water or better a bucket all over me [emoji13]
> View attachment 4137394
> View attachment 4137395
> View attachment 4137396


Very nice outfit


----------



## girleuro

Gaby Torres said:


> Very nice outfit



Thank you @Gaby Torres [emoji257]


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lately - I've been going through some tough times at work that had lead to discussions of the possibility of moving back to NYC.
> 
> The same epiphany is what lead me to this thread! I'd love to participate in the thread if it was made. It would be so much fun to hear where other people get their quality basics from. I swear having the basics will drastically increase the amount of outfit possibilities. And you no longer stress when you look at your closet because "THERE'S NOTHING TO WEAR"
> 
> I think overdressing at work is better than under dressing so just go for it! If you feel the scarves are too fancy, maybe you could pair it with a more casual outfit? It'll balance it out.



Sorry to hear about work. If it helps I have felt trapped and worse led to feeling of not even wanting to be productive at work. Never been disengaged and it’s not a good feeling. That said I found something to do right now (alongside as part of the job) that I know will help me gain the exposure that I need that can possibly help me make leaps and open up more senior and broader roles next. Therefore it’s at least giving me purpose right now and that hope that the suffering now will lead to better things. It’s not a good feeling when that part of life struggles because we just spend so much time there (the hours I’m at work is more than I have with Family after taking out essential self care time like eating and sleeping etc)!  However figuring out if there is purpose left in current situation and building the courage needed to force a change and move on, as well as pausing to realize that work is just a tv show -or just feels real but it’s not real life, that comes from the people and things that you love outside of work for most of us- that helps keep me stay positive when needed and I find positivity attracts good things  not sure if it helps but want to let you know you are not alone and great things will come. 

On basics so true!y struggle is with bras - strapless, low back, no strap stickies, etc to accommodate all types. Shopping bras when you are not well endowed is tough enough. Having strapless or others that don’t have huge padding or none at all and don’t fall to your knees (on its own ) in the middle of a party is virtually impossible! So many cute dresses that I cannot wear due to the endless search for the right undergarments - from which I ended up with drawers full of imperfect bras and also some that worked well but from when I was different weight in past that I don’t dare throw out because it’s so hard to find ones that work! 

Lastly very wise point on pairing the scarves with dressed down outfits. I need to give this some thought and time to actually try them out at home first. I do tend to dress up for work (just like to not because I have to), I think this may be easier for me (based on how I like to dress for work) in the winter since I love wearing cardigans and I think maybe that’d go well or with some casual simple round neck blouse  

One of my Chanel thin cashmere scarf is a  humongous wrap so technically it’s very easy to just draped over shoulders in winter so I really have no excuse


----------



## Vanana

Just proud of myself for shopping my own closet and wearing again this romper yesterday that I bought from Maui 2 years ago and haven’t worn since 
Made a point to make sure I wear the nice clothes in my closet and not be wasteful.

Though I must confess that I failed To refrain and made a purchase on realreal after seeing my all time favorite chanel dress which I obsessed for a loooong time but missed it because it was from seasons before my love for Chanel. I waited for Chanel to release something like it for a long time but no luck.  It showed up in the slightly larger end of my Chanel sizing in what appears and described as great condition (I’m between 2 sizes for Chanel depending on the fit/styles) so I had to get it  it will arrive next Friday so I’m keeping fingers crossed! I do love it for its versatility and very classic timeless design, as it’s got row of buttons in front all the way down and I intend to wear as dress, long cardigan/heavy duster/light coat. The verdict from the chanel ladies on this forum who owned it since 2014/15 is also very good on its wearability and durability


----------



## bakeacookie

@girleuro you wear that dress much better than the model! I love it on you! It’s a gorgeous shade of red and the accessories go so well with it. 

@Vanana I can’t wait to see your new dress. You’ve got me looking at preloved Chanel clothes again! [emoji28][emoji28] 


On bra shopping, being big is bothersome too! They’re all boring and plain and not supportive! Some even give you more padding! I don’t want it! More padding is too hot. Bra shopping is something I hate doing twice a year. [emoji23] I just wish the ones that I need and fit me magically show up in my drawer. 


Scarves are very cute with a jean and tee, the two basics of casual dress! There’s some casual ways to tie it on, I’ve found them on Pinterest and on tpf. 

Only if my office weren’t so darn hot, I’d wear my scarves all the time! Even on top of my summer dresses to spruce them up a bit! 

I’ve worn the same 4 dresses since April 25! I’m kind of bored but I do enjoy that I don’t have to coordinate so much and I get to focus on wearing jewelry instead. Necklace and or bracelets every day, unless I’m running late [emoji23]

If anyone spots a pull over dress, basically one without buttons and zippers, please let me know. Transitioning to dresses has been a amazing! I can’t hurt my wrist and I’m ready in seconds.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> @girleuro you wear that dress much better than the model! I love it on you! It’s a gorgeous shade of red and the accessories go so well with it.
> 
> @Vanana I can’t wait to see your new dress. You’ve got me looking at preloved Chanel clothes again! [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> On bra shopping, being big is bothersome too! They’re all boring and plain and not supportive! Some even give you more padding! I don’t want it! More padding is too hot. Bra shopping is something I hate doing twice a year. [emoji23] I just wish the ones that I need and fit me magically show up in my drawer.
> 
> 
> Scarves are very cute with a jean and tee, the two basics of casual dress! There’s some casual ways to tie it on, I’ve found them on Pinterest and on tpf.
> 
> Only if my office weren’t so darn hot, I’d wear my scarves all the time! Even on top of my summer dresses to spruce them up a bit!
> 
> I’ve worn the same 4 dresses since April 25! I’m kind of bored but I do enjoy that I don’t have to coordinate so much and I get to focus on wearing jewelry instead. Necklace and or bracelets every day, unless I’m running late [emoji23]
> 
> If anyone spots a pull over dress, basically one without buttons and zippers, please let me know. Transitioning to dresses has been a amazing! I can’t hurt my wrist and I’m ready in seconds.



Thank you @bakeacookie. You are so sweet [emoji257]
I have been shopping in my own closet as well[emoji56] 
I know me and @Vanana keep enabling you on Chanel [emoji56][emoji56]
Bra shopping is hard on me too. I don’t like too much fabric. Strapless, they always wonder. I love Agent Provocateur Love Demi bra the one that is very thin and cover just enough . 
The only thing that I think they run little bit small, and the biggest is 36. So it’s little bit tight , but I have in all 3 colors 
But I would appreciate if anyone could advise me on another brand in these type of bras [emoji120] I am looking 
I love scarves to see on others, as the brooches as well. But I wear mostly necklaces and chokers instead. I think it would be too overcrowded to wear together[emoji849] 
Although I am looking how to style scarves , so I could use , once I transition to Europe. I love that look when one wear over the shoulders and belt it, especially on black outfits. It makes such a great accessory. And of course I love to wear scarves as head accessories, but not so much in South Florida. It’s way too hot here right now. 
Lol [emoji23] transitioning to dresses and I am trying to transition from dresses , for more versatility , but dresses still winning [emoji849][emoji50] It’s just something about them, that I love more than 2 pieces of clothing [emoji13] 
I will be on look out for you for slip on dresses , are you looking for jersey ones or for warmer ones, short or long


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Just proud of myself for shopping my own closet and wearing again this romper yesterday that I bought from Maui 2 years ago and haven’t worn since
> Made a point to make sure I wear the nice clothes in my closet and not be wasteful.
> 
> Though I must confess that I failed To refrain and made a purchase on realreal after seeing my all time favorite chanel dress which I obsessed for a loooong time but missed it because it was from seasons before my love for Chanel. I waited for Chanel to release something like it for a long time but no luck.  It showed up in the slightly larger end of my Chanel sizing in what appears and described as great condition (I’m between 2 sizes for Chanel depending on the fit/styles) so I had to get it  it will arrive next Friday so I’m keeping fingers crossed! I do love it for its versatility and very classic timeless design, as it’s got row of buttons in front all the way down and I intend to wear as dress, long cardigan/heavy duster/light coat. The verdict from the chanel ladies on this forum who owned it since 2014/15 is also very good on its wearability and durability
> View attachment 4139649



Looking beautiful @Vanana[emoji257] And that red mini is gorgeous [emoji7]
Please post pics when the dress arrives [emoji120] I know the dress that you got. 
I was thinking to get one too. Still thinking, but I heard that it’s very hot and not kind on sensitive skin.[emoji20] 
And the second reason is what is stopping me the most from getting one I do not like anything that irritates my skin, no matter how pretty it is[emoji849]
Maybe you can advise once you receive it. It’s really pretty and elegant [emoji257]


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Looking beautiful @Vanana[emoji257] And that red mini is gorgeous [emoji7]
> Please post pics when the dress arrives [emoji120] I know the dress that you got.
> I was thinking to get one too. Still thinking, but I heard that it’s very hot and not kind on sensitive skin.[emoji20]
> And the second reason is what is stopping me the most from getting one I do not like anything that irritates my skin, no matter how pretty it is[emoji849]
> Maybe you can advise once you receive it. It’s really pretty and elegant [emoji257]


I’m wondering about the material as well! Warm is not that big an issue for me but if it’s irritating then it may be a no go. My friend told me that when it first came out in the stores, she tried it on but they ran out of her size at that time (it sold Quickly) so she wasn’t able to get one. She told me that it was very soft and comfy so I decided to buy and take a gamble to see in person. One of the ladies on the chanel thread with the dress said it fared well and didn’t seem to have issues so fingers crossed and will wait and see.

In the meantime, can use your opinion on the Paris-Moscow collection metallic knit that I just received. Material is very light weight (great) and very slightly see through (ok if I wear black bra/wouldn’t care).  Perfect condition like new with Very basic styling and size fits well. Material is wool (55%) rayon (32) polyester (13). Buttons are very cool but on shoulders so barely see it. The bottom part of shirt (you can see in photos) if you pay attention you can see it’s ribbed which sort of gives the fit a bit of interest and depth difference from top part vs bottom part of shirt.
Only thing is that due to the lurex material it’s slightly scratchy (not to point of annoying but noticeable for sure).
$300... your thoughts on keep vs return?


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I’m wondering about the material as well! Warm is not that big an issue for me but if it’s irritating then it may be a no go. My friend told me that when it first came out in the stores, she tried it on but they ran out of her size at that time (it sold Quickly) so she wasn’t able to get one. She told me that it was very soft and comfy so I decided to buy and take a gamble to see in person. One of the ladies on the chanel thread with the dress said it fared well and didn’t seem to have issues so fingers crossed and will wait and see.
> 
> In the meantime, can use your opinion on the Paris-Moscow collection metallic knit that I just received. Material is very light weight (great) and very slightly see through (ok if I wear black bra/wouldn’t care).  Perfect condition like new with Very basic styling and size fits well. Material is wool (55%) rayon (32) polyester (13). Buttons are very cool but on shoulders so barely see it. The bottom part of shirt (you can see in photos) if you pay attention you can see it’s ribbed which sort of gives the fit a bit of interest and depth difference from top part vs bottom part of shirt.
> Only thing is that due to the lurex material it’s slightly scratchy (not to point of annoying but noticeable for sure).
> $300... your thoughts on keep vs return?
> View attachment 4139980
> View attachment 4139981
> View attachment 4139982
> View attachment 4139983



It looks nice . I see the separation on the bottom. Actually I have similar one , but my is I cashmere and I believe more thinner and more separating in shape, maybe because it’s a few sizes bigger than I usually wore or maybe style. I found a picture. 
I wore it so much, very versatile. 
I think if you are not irritated by the fabric, you should keep it. It looks nice and will go with so many outfits . And for Chanel 300 it’s good . I think the fabric composition is also good, so it should not peel .
P.s I love Paris Moscow Collection 
It was interesting one. 
I was thinking of the long one lurex dress from this collection. It shows up on resale markets time to time. But haven’t purchased yet.[emoji50][emoji13] 
I do have a cream blouse from this collection. It’s such an amazing quality and details , I haven’t seen in newer ones as yet . 
And I see your buttons on the shoulders very pretty 
It looks thicker in the pictures, but I see that you described as quite thin and slightly see through. I like that . So you would be able to throw a jacket or cardigan over if it’s cold 
I would love to find something like this in navy blue


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Thank you @bakeacookie. You are so sweet [emoji257]
> I have been shopping in my own closet as well[emoji56]
> I know me and @Vanana keep enabling you on Chanel [emoji56][emoji56]
> Bra shopping is hard on me too. I don’t like too much fabric. Strapless, they always wonder. I love Agent Provocateur Love Demi bra the one that is very thin and cover just enough .
> The only thing that I think they run little bit small, and the biggest is 36. So it’s little bit tight , but I have in all 3 colors
> But I would appreciate if anyone could advise me on another brand in these type of bras [emoji120] I am looking
> I love scarves to see on others, as the brooches as well. But I wear mostly necklaces and chokers instead. I think it would be too overcrowded to wear together[emoji849]
> Although I am looking how to style scarves , so I could use , once I transition to Europe. I love that look when one wear over the shoulders and belt it, especially on black outfits. It makes such a great accessory. And of course I love to wear scarves as head accessories, but not so much in South Florida. It’s way too hot here right now.
> Lol [emoji23] transitioning to dresses and I am trying to transition from dresses , for more versatility , but dresses still winning [emoji849][emoji50] It’s just something about them, that I love more than 2 pieces of clothing [emoji13]
> I will be on look out for you for slip on dresses , are you looking for jersey ones or for warmer ones, short or long



I prefer long, like below the knee or midi. Either warm or light material will work for me, just not sweater dresses. Too hot for those. 

I don’t even think AP has my size [emoji28] not that I’ve looked hard, I’ve convinced myself lingerie brands don’t have coverage and support I need.


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> It looks nice . I see the separation on the bottom. Actually I have similar one , but my is I cashmere and I believe more thinner and more separating in shape, maybe because it’s a few sizes bigger than I usually wore or maybe style. I found a picture.
> I wore it so much, very versatile.
> I think if you are not irritated by the fabric, you should keep it. It looks nice and will go with so many outfits . And for Chanel 300 it’s good . I think the fabric composition is also good, so it should not peel .
> P.s I love Paris Moscow Collection
> It was interesting one.
> I was thinking of the long one lurex dress from this collection. It shows up on resale markets time to time. But haven’t purchased yet.[emoji50][emoji13]
> I do have a cream blouse from this collection. It’s such an amazing quality and details , I haven’t seen in newer ones as yet .
> And I see your buttons on the shoulders very pretty
> It looks thicker in the pictures, but I see that you described as quite thin and slightly see through. I like that . So you would be able to throw a jacket or cardigan over if it’s cold
> I would love to find something like this in navy blue
> View attachment 4140002


Very cute sweater with play on the proportions 
I'm thinking it's a good basic too (as we all were just talking about layering pieces) and can be great under many of my jackets or due to the well tailored cut and simple color (no busy prints etc) can be used to coordinate with busy or dressy pieces like big skirts or jackets etc in the winter.
I wish you good luck in finding something pretty in navy  I think in US I had experience seeing lots of cashmere knits go on sale at NM during sale seasons, I guess they stock lots but don't sell as much as jackets and dresses...


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> It looks nice . I see the separation on the bottom. Actually I have similar one , but my is I cashmere and I believe more thinner and more separating in shape, maybe because it’s a few sizes bigger than I usually wore or maybe style. I found a picture.
> I wore it so much, very versatile.
> I think if you are not irritated by the fabric, you should keep it. It looks nice and will go with so many outfits . And for Chanel 300 it’s good . I think the fabric composition is also good, so it should not peel .
> P.s I love Paris Moscow Collection
> It was interesting one.
> I was thinking of the long one lurex dress from this collection. It shows up on resale markets time to time. But haven’t purchased yet.[emoji50][emoji13]
> I do have a cream blouse from this collection. It’s such an amazing quality and details , I haven’t seen in newer ones as yet .
> And I see your buttons on the shoulders very pretty
> It looks thicker in the pictures, but I see that you described as quite thin and slightly see through. I like that . So you would be able to throw a jacket or cardigan over if it’s cold
> I would love to find something like this in navy blue
> View attachment 4140002


I just saw the dress version in gold! But it’s size 42 so it’s definitely too big for you


----------



## tkimt

@Vanana & @bakeacookie
Have you tried Body by Victoria strapless bras? They’re pricey but VS always has sales, & they have some of the unusual sizes too. It’s got great reviews. I just got mine on sale. Although I can’t speak to the durability, it looks like it’ll be good.

I prefer lightly lined bras myself— just enough for support but w/ no extra padding. I don’t get how ppl are using those lacy unlined bras all over the market this year; they have no support in any way!

My least favorite is pants shopping! What is it w/ issues w/ the knees in skinny jeans— when the knee area is designed as too tight vs saggy?? Plus all the other issues w/ pants fit, uuugh.


----------



## tkimt

I found that if it’s too too long since I last shopped, I seem to be “bad” at shopping the first time around again— like buying some things that don’t look as good on me. Anyone else ever have this issue? Lol. I think what works best for me is being as strict as I can w/ what I accept into my wardrobe, trying to only get things that add versatility to my wardrobe. It is a work in progress for sure though...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Vanana @bakeacookie @girleuro @tkimt ahhh the endless struggle of bra shopping... i found that it not only depends on the size but on the shape of what you have (tmi I know, but it is what it is). I wear breastfeeding bras but I'm on the search for a good bra now that I'll be leaving my kid in kindergarden starting september. I need something with support and nice straps, because of back issues. I'll try victoria secret!

On the other hand, I went jeans shopping and it was great! I kept thinking of you ladies all the time! I heard your voices (which I of course imagine because I've never heard them in my life lol) telling me to refuse ALL the jeans because they weren't perfect! I initially went to my go-to brand (salsa jeans) which I always trust but no luck. For the first time in my life I looked at quality and they were all too stretchy, which would mean that they'd lose their shape... or the wash wasn't to my taste... Later I went to levis and I just wouldn't fit in any!!! Long story short I went to Lee jeans which was new to me, and I got a black pair on sale for 60% off! so happy, I've worn them all the time at home doing chores, and they haven't lost any chape, they look great... I think I have jeans for 10 years or more! yay!


----------



## tkimt

Jeans are SO brand specific per person w/ fit... Bloggers are always recommending their favorite brands, but they’ll only fit ppl w/ the same body shape as the blogger! I never see the brands that work for me mentioned by bloggers.

When I got a professional fitting at VS, I found that each side of me was 1 complete cup size apart!! What I have to do is buy the bigger size, then tighten the shoulder strap on the smaller side. Lol


----------



## Marylin

@girleuro I agree with bakeacookie that your red dress looks much better on you than on the model. Red tights? 
Also love your sweater, what an interesting color!
@Vanana this romper is so cute! If I only had your legs... You must wear it more often, there are so many ways to style it! About the sweater I’m not so convinced. 300$ for Chanel  isn’t bad that’s true, but in the picture it’s just a black sweater and if it’s slightly itchy, I wouldn’t wear it. You can get the best, softest cashmere for the same price. But who am I to discourage anybody of a Chanel purchase! 
@Vanana, @bakeacookie @tkimt I hear you about strapless bras! I have one from almost every European brand and still struggle. I’d say I’m medium in that department, but still have a hard time finding something that stays up and doesn’t dig in too deep. Even if I feel comfortable when putting them in, after a few hours I start pulling and shoving. If anybody has any intel on where to find one in Germany, I’d be grateful too!
@bakeacookie What happened to your wrist?  Have I missed something?
@susanagonzc congrats on the jeans! Persistence and patience paid off! Any pics?
@tkimt Been there, done that. I wouldn’t shop for months and then buy tons of things just because I think I missed out. Doesn’t happen any more (one reason is, I’m shopping all the time...) also because I know exactly what fits, what looks good and what I won’t wear, no matter how pretty. That’s the key I suppose.


----------



## Passau

Hello Everyone! Just stopping by to recommend Eileen Fisher clothing- love the jeans, pull over your head dresses, tunics, tees, sweaters and shoes! I don’t work for them but I’m a huge fan of the clothing line- you can find them at Eileen Fisher.com- Macy’s, Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc...
I’m also a big fan of Chantelle bras- I have been wearing them over the past 25 years- very comfortable! They Can be found at Bloomingdale’s, Saks, Neiman Marcus and other retailers.
Happy shopping!


----------



## bakeacookie

@tkimt, some padding is definitely necessary for support but definitely not push-up Lolol. Will look into VS! I’ve been so against the shiny material they seem to use a lot though. 

Take what you’ve learned from not shopping and really be picky. You have clothes, you have to find ones that compliment you and what you have. Definitely a work in progress. During my dress shopping I returned a few as well. Don’t want to go back into old habits. 


Good point about the bloggers. Need to find a blogger who’s my size [emoji28]

@susanagonzc you’re so right about shape affecting it all too. 

Great job refusing not perfect jeans! You now found great ones! 

@Marylin I got tendinitis on my dominant wrist a few years ago and it hurt so bad for a few months. I don’t want anything to make it hurt again, and tugging those hidden zippers tends to hurt my wrist. [emoji28]

@Passau, I’ve gotta find the right dress from EF! The quality is really good, but I feel I’m short for it. Chanetelle is now on the list.


----------



## Marylin

Passau said:


> Hello Everyone! Just stopping by to recommend Eileen Fisher clothing- love the jeans, pull over your head dresses, tunics, tees, sweaters and shoes! I don’t work for them but I’m a huge fan of the clothing line- you can find them at Eileen Fisher.com- Macy’s, Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc...
> I’m also a big fan of Chantelle bras- I have been wearing them over the past 25 years- very comfortable! They Can be found at Bloomingdale’s, Saks, Neiman Marcus and other retailers.
> Happy shopping!


@Passau thank you! Chantelle indeed makes very good and pretty underwear! They even do big sizes well, so that’s a great recommendation. I just haven’t found the perfect Chantelle strapless bra. I find myself browsing Eileen Fisher every time I’m in the US, I love their colors and the stores are so clean and nice looking. The quality also seems good. I just never find anything, either it’s too plain looking for my liking or just doesn’t fit my body shape. If it’s too loose and easy it tends to make me look shapeless. But I must admit I haven’t been there for almost a year.


----------



## Marylin

@bakeacookie sorry to hear about your wrist! The bad thing about tendinitis is it can come back any time with just one false move or slowly creep back when being under constant pressure. And it hurts so bad! Make your husband work the zippers!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> @bakeacookie sorry to hear about your wrist! The bad thing about tendinitis is it can come back any time with just one false move or slowly creep back when being under constant pressure. And it hurts so bad! Make your husband work the zippers!



I hate bothering people to help me dress, and he takes longer than I do! So it’s best I can do things on my own for efficiency’s sake [emoji23]

I triggered it earlier this year with my skirts! I forget which one but it had a zipper and in my rush I tugged a little too hard. It hurt for two weeks [emoji24]

I really did forget about Chantelle I had one before from the rack. Gotta check them out. 

EF is really well made but I guess we have to accessorize them to be less shapeless? Belts? Not sure. [emoji848]that’s been my issue. It becomes to be a lot of fabric and I don’t need a lot of fabric on me.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> @tkimt, some padding is definitely necessary for support but definitely not push-up Lolol. Will look into VS! I’ve been so against the shiny material they seem to use a lot though.
> 
> Take what you’ve learned from not shopping and really be picky. You have clothes, you have to find ones that compliment you and what you have. Definitely a work in progress. During my dress shopping I returned a few as well. Don’t want to go back into old habits.
> 
> 
> Good point about the bloggers. Need to find a blogger who’s my size [emoji28]
> 
> @susanagonzc you’re so right about shape affecting it all too.
> 
> Great job refusing not perfect jeans! You now found great ones!
> 
> @Marylin I got tendinitis on my dominant wrist a few years ago and it hurt so bad for a few months. I don’t want anything to make it hurt again, and tugging those hidden zippers tends to hurt my wrist. [emoji28]
> 
> @Passau, I’ve gotta find the right dress from EF! The quality is really good, but I feel I’m short for it. Chanetelle is now on the list.



@bakeacookie sorry to hear about your tendinitis. It’s tricky as @Marylin said , it can come back with any wrong move. It’s like Sciatica that I got couple years ago. I am extremely careful how I move . I even learned how to do a lot of things sitting, including taking care of my husband... I also use turmeric blend ( it’s turmeric curcuming and bioperine blend ) I buy from Ebay the strongest version (its very inexpensive) I actually buy for my hubby, he has peripheral neuropathy, from no mobility in his lower body, and it’s crazy painful [emoji21] 
I also use sometimes especially when I have a lot of physical work to do , solans patches, they are over the counter and it works. Also I use a lot the heating pad . I sleep on it. It helps amazing. But if i feel outburst coming, I go to my acupuncture lady. Acupuncture works wonders. You should look in into it. Even if you do once a month. I was so bad last year, I could make only a few steps , the pain was beyond I ever I could experience. My acupuncture lady used arnica complex slight injections, all over the inflamed part of my body in small injections. It’s different kind of injections than they just use with Meds in one move. She does maybe 50!little ones just under the skin. 
It’s extremely powerful anti inflammatory method. What it does it takes out inflammation of your body and so body can heal and recover itself. I was in a very bad shape, and all I needed it was 3 sessions. And I was able to recover fast . 
If you in pain, you should definitely look in into 
Sorry about going out of subject again [emoji120][emoji56], but when I hear someone is in pain, I must share my knowledge, it’s my calling [emoji56] 
About bras , I am very picky about that. I hate that if has even little extra fabric and of course must be support, to make that beautiful shape. I don’t like VS Bras . Their thin ones, don’t hold anything and the ones are [emoji849]
I love how thin are Demi bras in AP
They have that metal thing underneath to keep beautiful shape, and cover just enough. The only problem can they make in 38 I don’t get it Their 36 is not regular 36, so make it 38 .it would be perfect [emoji848]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> @bakeacookie sorry to hear about your tendinitis. It’s tricky as @Marylin said , it can come back with any wrong move. It’s like Sciatica that I got couple years ago. I am extremely careful how I move . I even learned how to do a lot of things sitting, including taking care of my husband... I also use turmeric blend ( it’s turmeric curcuming and bioperine blend ) I buy from Ebay the strongest version (its very inexpensive) I actually buy for my hubby, he has peripheral neuropathy, from no mobility in his lower body, and it’s crazy painful [emoji21]
> I also use sometimes especially when I have a lot of physical work to do , solans patches, they are over the counter and it works. Also I use a lot the heating pad . I sleep on it. It helps amazing. But if i feel outburst coming, I go to my acupuncture lady. Acupuncture works wonders. You should look in into it. Even if you do once a month. I was so bad last year, I could make only a few steps , the pain was beyond I ever I could experience. My acupuncture lady used arnica complex slight injections, all over the inflamed part of my body in small injections. It’s different kind of injections than they just use with Meds in one move. She does maybe 50!little ones just under the skin.
> It’s extremely powerful anti inflammatory method. What it does it takes out inflammation of your body and so body can heal and recover itself. I was in a very bad shape, and all I needed it was 3 sessions. And I was able to recover fast .
> If you in pain, you should definitely look in into
> Sorry about going out of subject again [emoji120][emoji56], but when I hear someone is in pain, I must share my knowledge, it’s my calling [emoji56]
> About bras , I am very picky about that. I hate that if has even little extra fabric and of course must be support, to make that beautiful shape. I don’t like VS Bras . Their thin ones, don’t hold anything and the ones are [emoji849]
> I love how thin are Demi bras in AP
> They have that metal thing underneath to keep beautiful shape, and cover just enough. The only problem can they make in 38 I don’t get it Their 36 is not regular 36, so make it 38 .it would be perfect [emoji848]



I am allergic to salonpas! [emoji24] I think it’s the adhesive they use. When I wore a brace for months my coworkers did suggest arnica, but by the time I found it here it had healed. 

If I hurt it again to where I am wearing a brace for months, I’ll look into acupuncture. Thanks for all your knowledge, @girleuro!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I am allergic to salonpas! [emoji24] I think it’s the adhesive they use. When I wore a brace for months my coworkers did suggest arnica, but by the time I found it here it had healed.
> 
> If I hurt it again to where I am wearing a brace for months, I’ll look into acupuncture. Thanks for all your knowledge, @girleuro!



Oh you know I am sometimes get some little flair ups myself from them [emoji848] 
Arnica creams and pellets are good but injections they are on completely different level with any injury 
You are very welcome. Hopefully you are not going need it. [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> @girleuro I agree with bakeacookie that your red dress looks much better on you than on the model. Red tights?
> Also love your sweater, what an interesting color!
> @Vanana this romper is so cute! If I only had your legs... You must wear it more often, there are so many ways to style it! About the sweater I’m not so convinced. 300$ for Chanel  isn’t bad that’s true, but in the picture it’s just a black sweater and if it’s slightly itchy, I wouldn’t wear it. You can get the best, softest cashmere for the same price. But who am I to discourage anybody of a Chanel purchase!
> @Vanana, @bakeacookie @tkimt I hear you about strapless bras! I have one from almost every European brand and still struggle. I’d say I’m medium in that department, but still have a hard time finding something that stays up and doesn’t dig in too deep. Even if I feel comfortable when putting them in, after a few hours I start pulling and shoving. If anybody has any intel on where to find one in Germany, I’d be grateful too!
> @bakeacookie What happened to your wrist?  Have I missed something?
> @susanagonzc congrats on the jeans! Persistence and patience paid off! Any pics?
> @tkimt Been there, done that. I wouldn’t shop for months and then buy tons of things just because I think I missed out. Doesn’t happen any more (one reason is, I’m shopping all the time...) also because I know exactly what fits, what looks good and what I won’t wear, no matter how pretty. That’s the key I suppose.



Thank you @Marylin [emoji257]I like the belt, I could wear when it’s not so hot, but yep those red tights  [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> @Vanana @bakeacookie @girleuro @tkimt ahhh the endless struggle of bra shopping... i found that it not only depends on the size but on the shape of what you have (tmi I know, but it is what it is). I wear breastfeeding bras but I'm on the search for a good bra now that I'll be leaving my kid in kindergarden starting september. I need something with support and nice straps, because of back issues. I'll try victoria secret!
> 
> On the other hand, I went jeans shopping and it was great! I kept thinking of you ladies all the time! I heard your voices (which I of course imagine because I've never heard them in my life lol) telling me to refuse ALL the jeans because they weren't perfect! I initially went to my go-to brand (salsa jeans) which I always trust but no luck. For the first time in my life I looked at quality and they were all too stretchy, which would mean that they'd lose their shape... or the wash wasn't to my taste... Later I went to levis and I just wouldn't fit in any!!! Long story short I went to Lee jeans which was new to me, and I got a black pair on sale for 60% off! so happy, I've worn them all the time at home doing chores, and they haven't lost any chape, they look great... I think I have jeans for 10 years or more! yay!



Aww so happy that you took time and consider the quality and now got the jeans that you love 
Please post pics [emoji257]
I know bra shopping is hardest. And it looks that we all looking for different kind of bras, but at the same time, we struggle to find one. It’s like no one makes right bras at all[emoji50][emoji23]


----------



## Passau

Just chiming in again to mention that not all Eileen Fisher clothing is shapeless- she does make clothing is sizes other than xxs-3x which are more forgiving. I love her skinny jeans which fit me very well. I am a triple D so Chantelle bras have a larger size range than other companies and have bras how that account for different shapes breasts- pear shaped, etc which really help with the fit!


----------



## Passau

I would also like to mention that due to a disability, my fine motor skills do not allow me to button items, use hooks and eyes, etc so Eileen Fisher clothing has been a godsend! They allow me to dress myself independently without asking DH and /or DD for help! I am also losing my vision due to an autoimmune disease-a long sad sorry for another time-so not having zippers/ buttons is very helpful in allowing me to dress myself.


----------



## bakeacookie

Passau said:


> I would also like to mention that due to a disability, my fine motor skills do not allow me to button items, use hooks and eyes, etc so Eileen Fisher clothing has been a godsend! They allow me to dress myself independently without asking DH and /or DD for help! I am also losing my vision due to an autoimmune disease-a long sad sorry for another time-so not having zippers/ buttons is very helpful in allowing me to dress myself.



I’ll keep looking, thank you for letting us know how inclusive they are!


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Sorry to hear about work. If it helps I have felt trapped and worse led to feeling of not even wanting to be productive at work. Never been disengaged and it’s not a good feeling. That said I found something to do right now (alongside as part of the job) that I know will help me gain the exposure that I need that can possibly help me make leaps and open up more senior and broader roles next. Therefore it’s at least giving me purpose right now and that hope that the suffering now will lead to better things. It’s not a good feeling when that part of life struggles because we just spend so much time there (the hours I’m at work is more than I have with Family after taking out essential self care time like eating and sleeping etc)!  However figuring out if there is purpose left in current situation and building the courage needed to force a change and move on, as well as pausing to realize that work is just a tv show -or just feels real but it’s not real life, that comes from the people and things that you love outside of work for most of us- that helps keep me stay positive when needed and I find positivity attracts good things  not sure if it helps but want to let you know you are not alone and great things will come.
> 
> On basics so true!y struggle is with bras - strapless, low back, no strap stickies, etc to accommodate all types. Shopping bras when you are not well endowed is tough enough. Having strapless or others that don’t have huge padding or none at all and don’t fall to your knees (on its own ) in the middle of a party is virtually impossible! So many cute dresses that I cannot wear due to the endless search for the right undergarments - from which I ended up with drawers full of imperfect bras and also some that worked well but from when I was different weight in past that I don’t dare throw out because it’s so hard to find ones that work!
> 
> Lastly very wise point on pairing the scarves with dressed down outfits. I need to give this some thought and time to actually try them out at home first. I do tend to dress up for work (just like to not because I have to), I think this may be easier for me (based on how I like to dress for work) in the winter since I love wearing cardigans and I think maybe that’d go well or with some casual simple round neck blouse
> 
> One of my Chanel thin cashmere scarf is a  humongous wrap so technically it’s very easy to just draped over shoulders in winter so I really have no excuse


Thanks for your support! I'm planning on going to some seminars so I can broaden my network and learn more about my industry. Hopefully, I'll be able to find something better and move on to a more professional work environment. You would think that at a law firm on the west coast, people will be more level minded and respectful of boundaries but I guess not. Definitely different compared to the east coast. It just sucks because like you said, I spend more time at work with these people and it's just so toxic. 

I haven't been able to find an additional job to help my professional career, but I have been going to the gym and doing yoga lately. It seems to help tremendously. I've learned that no matter how much I stress about it, it won't really make a difference so I should just carry on and hope to come out on top of this. It helps maintaining positivity and keeps me grounded. I like being a chill person 

And yes! Please let me know how the scarf situation works! Definitely agree that it works better in colder weathers especially the giant chanel scarf you're referring to 

Totally agree with the bra comment!


----------



## cathe_kim

Vanana said:


> Just proud of myself for shopping my own closet and wearing again this romper yesterday that I bought from Maui 2 years ago and haven’t worn since
> Made a point to make sure I wear the nice clothes in my closet and not be wasteful.
> 
> Though I must confess that I failed To refrain and made a purchase on realreal after seeing my all time favorite chanel dress which I obsessed for a loooong time but missed it because it was from seasons before my love for Chanel. I waited for Chanel to release something like it for a long time but no luck.  It showed up in the slightly larger end of my Chanel sizing in what appears and described as great condition (I’m between 2 sizes for Chanel depending on the fit/styles) so I had to get it  it will arrive next Friday so I’m keeping fingers crossed! I do love it for its versatility and very classic timeless design, as it’s got row of buttons in front all the way down and I intend to wear as dress, long cardigan/heavy duster/light coat. The verdict from the chanel ladies on this forum who owned it since 2014/15 is also very good on its wearability and durability
> View attachment 4139649


Love love LOVE!!!!! Your photo now makes me want to go out and get a romper but I know it's not practical for me.  You look great and good for you for finding it in your closet!!


----------



## cathe_kim

bakeacookie said:


> @tkimt, some padding is definitely necessary for support but definitely not push-up Lolol. Will look into VS! I’ve been so against the shiny material they seem to use a lot though.
> 
> Take what you’ve learned from not shopping and really be picky. You have clothes, you have to find ones that compliment you and what you have. Definitely a work in progress. During my dress shopping I returned a few as well. Don’t want to go back into old habits.
> 
> 
> Good point about the bloggers. Need to find a blogger who’s my size [emoji28]
> 
> @susanagonzc you’re so right about shape affecting it all too.
> 
> Great job refusing not perfect jeans! You now found great ones!
> 
> @Marylin I got tendinitis on my dominant wrist a few years ago and it hurt so bad for a few months. I don’t want anything to make it hurt again, and tugging those hidden zippers tends to hurt my wrist. [emoji28]
> 
> @Passau, I’ve gotta find the right dress from EF! The quality is really good, but I feel I’m short for it. Chanetelle is now on the list.


Oh no!!! I really hope you get better! Is it something that'll go away??


----------



## cathe_kim

tkimt said:


> Jeans are SO brand specific per person w/ fit... Bloggers are always recommending their favorite brands, but they’ll only fit ppl w/ the same body shape as the blogger! I never see the brands that work for me mentioned by bloggers.
> 
> When I got a professional fitting at VS, I found that each side of me was 1 complete cup size apart!! What I have to do is buy the bigger size, then tighten the shoulder strap on the smaller side. Lol


For jeans, I've just learned to try every single jean available in the style that I'm looking for in all different brands. I usually ask my personal shopper at Nordstrom to put things together and go in and try so it's less of a hassle. I never trust the recommendations that bloggers make just because we're all so different.


----------



## bakeacookie

cathe_kim said:


> Oh no!!! I really hope you get better! Is it something that'll go away??



I don’t know. [emoji17] my dog yanked the leash a little hard a month ago and it began hurting to where I needed to wear a brace sometimes. So I don’t think it fully goes away, or I’m just more susceptible to getting injured again.


----------



## Marylin

Passau said:


> I would also like to mention that due to a disability, my fine motor skills do not allow me to button items, use hooks and eyes, etc so Eileen Fisher clothing has been a godsend! They allow me to dress myself independently without asking DH and /or DD for help! I am also losing my vision due to an autoimmune disease-a long sad sorry for another time-so not having zippers/ buttons is very helpful in allowing me to dress myself.


Passau, I'm sorry to hear about all the challenges you have to master just for getting dressed. I’m taking care of my mother who’s mostly in a wheelchair and can hardly move her fingers, so I know how difficult  tiny dayly things can become. I’ve equipped all her jewelry with big magnets, so she can easily take necklaces off herself. Bracelets are cheap fashion jewelry that stretch over her big old hands,  but allow her to dress up and wear something pretty. I’ve sown big buttons on some of her cardigans, so she can close them herself and shoes have Velcro instead of laces. I hope that with people getting older all the time, there’s a huge need not just for nifty little gadgets, but also for fashion made for the elderly and disabled who shouldn’t be put in ugly practical clothes just because it’s easy on them and their helpers.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Passau, I'm sorry to hear about all the challenges you have to master just for getting dressed. I’m taking care of my mother who’s mostly in a wheelchair and can hardly move her fingers, so I know how difficult  tiny dayly things can become. I’ve equipped all her jewelry with big magnets, so she can easily take necklaces off herself. Bracelets are cheap fashion jewelry that stretch over her big old hands,  but allow her to dress up and wear something pretty. I’ve sown big buttons on some of her cardigans, so she can close them herself and shoes have Velcro instead of laces. I hope that with people getting older all the time, there’s a huge need not just for nifty little gadgets, but also for fashion made for the elderly and disabled who shouldn’t be put in ugly practical clothes just because it’s easy on them and their helpers.



Yes so sorry to hear about your challenges @Passau [emoji257] 
I also have been caregiver for almost 9 years now ,for my husband. He is paralyzed from waist down, and although he does have upper body great strength.He is a big guy, not fat , but tall and muscular, ex athlete. He looks like a football player. Such a stereotype type here, in US ....
Even he does have a great upper strength, he can even sitting in a wheelchair ,catch clumsy me [emoji849]almost falling on my face, with one hand, but his fingers kind of affected too, so i do button his shirts , etc... 
And I did noticed as well@ Marylin , that there are no easy clothes to wear. 
Well I  always struggle to pull jeans or pants on him laying(and after my 2 Sciatica major injuries, I can’t do those anymore. Thank God , we found  some warm up good quality pants, so he could wear with his dress up shirts and jackets. 
and I actually got a few ideas on clothing for handicapped professional ppl . I might still entertain them later..., to make certain adjustments , to make caregiver’s or even some handicapped ppl life easier. 
I again out of fashion subject [emoji849][emoji50][emoji56] ,but this what I love about this thread, and all ladies here. We are all here  human and yes we love fashion, we all can dolled up here, but we also are real women-mothers , caregivers to dogs or ppl , have some temporary or longer term physical challenges, and we all here,  can to advise each other, to support each other, encourage each other [emoji120][emoji257][emoji56]


----------



## Passau

Hi Marilyn and girleuro- Yes, there is a big fashion gap for the disabled and aging population.  I love the large buttons and Velcro solutions for getting dressed. One website calls it adaptive clothing for seniors, disabled and elderly- BuckandBuck.com is a site that caters to wheelchair bound/Arthritis clothing/stroke/amputee/ etc. so it seems like it would work for me as I use a wheelchair for longer journeys and a rollator for everyday moving.  I hope you and any else on this site see if it works for your situations. I am not affiliated with the site in anyway- just trying to share information. Sending hugs to all!


----------



## Marylin

Passau said:


> Hi Marilyn and girleuro- Yes, there is a big fashion gap for the disabled and aging population.  I love the large buttons and Velcro solutions for getting dressed. One website calls it adaptive clothing for seniors, disabled and elderly- BuckandBuck.com is a site that caters to wheelchair bound/Arthritis clothing/stroke/amputee/ etc. so it seems like it would work for me as I use a wheelchair for longer journeys and a rollator for everyday moving.  I hope you and any else on this site see if it works for your situations. I am not affiliated with the site in anyway- just trying to share information. Sending hugs to all!


Thank you! Interesting site! I like their skirts and the night gowns. Have to see if they ship to Germany, but I’m sure I could find something similar here. What I like is, their clothes still look quite nice! My mom is wearing sleeveless vests a lot and I like theirs, since they’re so colorful.


----------



## Marylin

Sharing the bouquet dh got me for our wedding anniversary.

To all who need a bit of beauty in their day!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sharing the bouquet dh got me for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all who need a bit of beauty in their day!
> 
> View attachment 4143936



Aww what a beauty! , (muy bonito) 
Your husband did good [emoji122]
Congratulations on your wedding anniversary and many many more [emoji257]Happy celebration [emoji898]  [emoji322]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> Sharing the bouquet dh got me for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all who need a bit of beauty in their day!
> 
> View attachment 4143936



Congrats!!!


----------



## Passau

Happy Anniversary, Marylin! The roses are beautiful!!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> Sharing the bouquet dh got me for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all who need a bit of beauty in their day!
> 
> View attachment 4143936


Catching up and glad I did!!! Gorgeous bouquet  congratulations and thanks for sharing! Hope you guys had a fun day


----------



## Marylin

Thanks girls for your well wishes! It’s been 20 years... can’t believe it! He’s still my best friend, maybe that’s the secret.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks girls for your well wishes! It’s been 20 years... can’t believe it! He’s still my best friend, maybe that’s the secret.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks girls for your well wishes! It’s been 20 years... can’t believe it! He’s still my best friend, maybe that’s the secret.



Wow 20 years how amazing [emoji257] 
And how sweet that he remembers [emoji12] 
Good marriage is such a God’s gift 
I am going into 12 years ,this October 
Seeing flowers it makes me somehow emotional. My husband used to get me flowers all the time, before he became paraplegic. And celebrate my birthday all month.  He always says that every day is birthday, anniversary or Christmas....[emoji38]
Missed those days


----------



## Gaby Torres

Marylin said:


> Sharing the bouquet dh got me for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all who need a bit of beauty in their day!
> 
> View attachment 4143936


Congrats on your anniversary


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just had our anniversary too! Two days ago. 4 years marriage and 8 years together total. Same day!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow 20 years how amazing [emoji257]
> And how sweet that he remembers [emoji12]
> Good marriage is such a God’s gift
> I am going into 12 years ,this October
> Seeing flowers it makes me somehow emotional. My husband used to get me flowers all the time, before he became paraplegic. And celebrate my birthday all month.  He always says that every day is birthday, anniversary or Christmas....[emoji38]
> Missed those days


Flowers are just a symbol, girleuro. You get so many signs of love everyday!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just had our anniversary too! Two days ago. 4 years marriage and 8 years together total. Same day!


How nice! It’s your silk wedding anniversary then!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> How nice! It’s your silk wedding anniversary then!



Thank you for telling me! I'm so bad at these things!


----------



## Marylin

We’re leaving for Milan and the French Riviera a week from today. It’s going to be a little bit of Cannes, a little bit of Nice, but mostly just lying at the beach and reading all day I hope! I vetoed flying to the US this year (first time in about 15 years) and wanted to go back to the vacations I had as a child. 
Taking the car will make it easy to pack (long ride, that’s why we stop over in Milan). The only challenge will be switching from Italian to French over night. Even though I’m fine with both, it always takes me a day to comfortable talk without searching for words. 
And this is what I’m intending to pack.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you for telling me! I'm so bad at these things!


You might want to hint it to your husband... I could totally think of a lot of symbols for a silk anniversary!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> We’re leaving for Milan and the French Riviera a week from today. It’s going to be a little bit of Cannes, a little bit of Nice, but mostly just lying at the beach and reading all day I hope! I vetoed flying to the US this year (first time in about 15 years) and wanted to go back to the vacations I had as a child.
> Taking the car will make it easy to pack (long ride, that’s why we stop over in Milan). The only challenge will be switching from Italian to French over night. Even though I’m fine with both, it always takes me a day to comfortable talk without searching for words.
> And this is what I’m intending to pack.
> View attachment 4146925
> View attachment 4146927
> View attachment 4146928
> View attachment 4146929
> View attachment 4146930



Yes so happy for you! Totally amazing destinations , not even comparable with US [emoji122]Very nice outfits for the trip [emoji7] 
How lucky  you are . I am studying Spanish and haven’t started French yet[emoji20] I always loved languages .I was actually learning English by myself until I found a teacher. It was no apps then. Now it’s so much easier [emoji13]
Growing up under iron curtain/occupation, the only language they forced us to learn-was Russian. Actually we had the same amount of Russian lessons as mine own language, from the first grade, and only 2 lessons a week of English from the 4th grade. 
Nobody understood why I was so adamant to learn the language, that no one spoke, in my country and the west world was closed to us. emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Flowers are just a symbol, girleuro. You get so many signs of love everyday!



Yes you are right, I know but still ... [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just had our anniversary too! Two days ago. 4 years marriage and 8 years together total. Same day!



How nice congratulations @HopelessBagGirl [emoji257]and many many more! You just in the beginning of the road[emoji6]Enjoy your celebration [emoji898]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you for telling me! I'm so bad at these things!



Me too I don’t know any of the meanings [emoji849][emoji50]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yes so happy for you! Totally amazing destinations , not even comparable with US [emoji122]Very nice outfits for the trip [emoji7]
> How lucky  you are . I am studying Spanish and haven’t started French yet[emoji20] I always loved languages .I was actually learning English by myself until I found a teacher. It was no apps then. Now it’s so much easier [emoji13]
> Growing up under iron curtain/occupation, the only language they forced us to learn-was Russian. Actually we had the same amount of Russian lessons as mine own language, from the first grade, and only 2 lessons a week of English from the 4th grade.
> Nobody understood why I was so adamant to learn the language, that no one spoke, in my country and the west world was closed to us. emoji849]


Until the German unification Russian was taught obligatory in East German schools. I remember giving English lessons to children whose parents had fled over the German/German border and who went to west German schools afterwards. I envied them being able to speak Russian. They also had to catch up in Latin which I taught too. But they were so much better in math than we were. 
One of my colleagues at work was born in east Germany, his English is still terrible! But he’s still fluent in Russian. 
You’re never too old to learn. My brother is a science professor and has started with Chinese when he was in his late 50s. No he lives in China and teaches science students.


----------



## Marylin

Before we leave for France I’m invited to my friend’s garden/summer party, which is going to be a casual celebration for their wedding. I was thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt first, but it’s been so hot and it’ll continue to be, so might this be a good excuse to wear my new dress for the first time? It’s not as delicate as the sparkly skirt and certainly not as warm, plus, wearing only one piece could make it easier moving and doing this awkward “holding a glass, a plate a clutch”-excercise with a bit more grace. What do you think?






Maybe I’ll take another pair of shoes, so not to get stuck in the dirt and the grass?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Until the German unification Russian was taught obligatory in East German schools. I remember giving English lessons to children whose parents had fled over the German/German border and who went to west German schools afterwards. I envied them being able to speak Russian. They also had to catch up in Latin which I taught too. But they were so much better in math than we were.
> One of my colleagues at work was born in east Germany, his English is still terrible! But he’s still fluent in Russian.
> You’re never too old to learn. My brother is a science professor and has started with Chinese when he was in his late 50s. No he lives in China and teaches science students.



Wow Chinese [emoji50]that’s completely different language it must be not easy 
I always envied west world that they can learn and travel and speak many languages. That’s why I don’t understand how majorly Americans didn’t use that opportunity. [emoji50][emoji849] 
My brother such an opposite of me, sometimes I wonder how can it be. We grew up together and have been thought the same things, but he is so different. He never care to learn languages . Now mom said that he is taking English lessons. He doesn’t believe in God , nature, I mean the most skeptical man, that I ever met. [emoji849]
I agree it’s never too late. and that’s why am learning Spanish and next one going to be French [emoji6] I do still know Russian fluently. Sometimes I watch Russian movies on YouTube, especially on Christmas and New Year. There are some traditional movies that I used to watch every year from as far as I can remember myself . Russian is beautiful language but not easy one. I used to hate because it was forced on us, and I was very rebellious child. [emoji12]I rebel everything. I did always created my parents some trouble, when I made meetings in class speaking about God, in atheist forced society or when I came to school wearing my country flag, instead of red pioneers tie[emoji13]. 
But now I Happy that I can speak this language. I also speak Polish. I learned polish from watching TV 
That was the only channel where you could see American movies. 
And those 2 languages also helps me with all other countries languages who has Slovenian language roots. They all have some similarities . So I can almost understand


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Before we leave for France I’m invited to my friend’s garden/summer party, which is going to be a casual celebration for their wedding. I was thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt first, but it’s been so hot and it’ll continue to be, so might this be a good excuse to wear my new dress for the first time? It’s not as delicate as the sparkly skirt and certainly not as warm, plus, wearing only one piece could make it easier moving and doing this awkward “holding a glass, a plate a clutch”-excercise with a bit more grace. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4147522
> View attachment 4147523
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I’ll take another pair of shoes, so not to get stuck in the dirt and the grass?



I think that you should wear your beautiful new dress . With all beautiful accessories, it is going to be festive enough for casual wedding setting, and you are not going need to sweat. If would be more formal in the evening, I would say the sparkly skirt would be great
And yes I agree . Take another pair of shoes maybe some espadrilles to change for later , after you made the grand appearance in your gorgeous hills [emoji12]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Before we leave for France I’m invited to my friend’s garden/summer party, which is going to be a casual celebration for their wedding. I was thinking about wearing my sparkly skirt first, but it’s been so hot and it’ll continue to be, so might this be a good excuse to wear my new dress for the first time? It’s not as delicate as the sparkly skirt and certainly not as warm, plus, wearing only one piece could make it easier moving and doing this awkward “holding a glass, a plate a clutch”-excercise with a bit more grace. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4147522
> View attachment 4147523
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I’ll take another pair of shoes, so not to get stuck in the dirt and the grass?



Dress for sure! That’s the perfect dress for that kind of occasion! Definitely not the skinny heel for a grassy garden party, though!


----------



## bakeacookie

When I was a child I could speak my family’s language but back when I started school they discouraged it.

I had to speak English they said, and now that’s the only language I know. Kind of sucks. Lol.

Since they don’t encourage foreign languages till high school, I found it difficult to retain anything. They really should have encouraged it at a younger age. I think they do now? 

But I’ve taken Korean, Japanese, and Italian. Enough to be handy with a phrase book, eat and shop [emoji23]

I should learn Spanish. 


@Marylin, safe travels on your vacation! It sounds so fun! Your outfits look to be so fitting for the locations as well!


----------



## girleuro

Yesterday ‘s outfit dinner by the beach . It was quite warm. I had this dress for awhile and never wore it. I thought it was longer and thicker. It is three chiffon layers but my husband wasn’t happy so I had to put sheer leggings [emoji849] 
It really started irritate me how Chanel lately started making dresses too sheer and too short.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> When I was a child I could speak my family’s language but back when I started school they discouraged it.
> 
> I had to speak English they said, and now that’s the only language I know. Kind of sucks. Lol.
> 
> Since they don’t encourage foreign languages till high school, I found it difficult to retain anything. They really should have encouraged it at a younger age. I think they do now?
> 
> But I’ve taken Korean, Japanese, and Italian. Enough to be handy with a phrase book, eat and shop [emoji23]
> 
> I should learn Spanish.
> 
> 
> @Marylin, safe travels on your vacation! It sounds so fun! Your outfits look to be so fitting for the locations as well!



Oh that’s not good why they discourage [emoji50] [emoji20]you can speak many languages, you don’t have to carry them on the shoulders [emoji12] 
If you know those languages that’s great ,even if not fluently, well nothing is stopping you to continue to learn them fluently . As @Marylin said you never too old to learn languages [emoji6] 
I agree I am learning Spanish now for about maybe 3 or 4 months . I see a lot of progress. And I am not even took lessons with a teacher, which I plan eventually to do .I only study from the app by myself. 
Once I get all the basics, grammar,etc... under control, I am going to start learning French [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Wow Chinese [emoji50]that’s completely different language it must be not easy
> I always envied west world that they can learn and travel and speak many languages. That’s why I don’t understand how majorly Americans didn’t use that opportunity. [emoji50][emoji849]
> My brother such an opposite of me, sometimes I wonder how can it be. We grew up together and have been thought the same things, but he is so different. He never care to learn languages . Now mom said that he is taking English lessons. He doesn’t believe in God , nature, I mean the most skeptical man, that I ever met. [emoji849]
> I agree it’s never too late. and that’s why am learning Spanish and next one going to be French [emoji6] I do still know Russian fluently. Sometimes I watch Russian movies on YouTube, especially on Christmas and New Year. There are some traditional movies that I used to watch every year from as far as I can remember myself . Russian is beautiful language but not easy one. I used to hate because it was forced on us, and I was very rebellious child. [emoji12]I rebel everything. I did always created my parents some trouble, when I made meetings in class speaking about God, in atheist forced society or when I came to school wearing my country flag, instead of red pioneers tie[emoji13].
> But now I Happy that I can speak this language. I also speak Polish. I learned polish from watching TV
> That was the only channel where you could see American movies.
> And those 2 languages also helps me with all other countries languages who has Slovenian language roots. They all have some similarities . So I can almost understand


I envy you! Slavic languages are so different from any language I know! It’s lovely, but difficult and you’re right, eastern movies, especially fairy tales are so fantastic. Do you remember the Czech series Pan Tau?


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> When I was a child I could speak my family’s language but back when I started school they discouraged it.
> 
> I had to speak English they said, and now that’s the only language I know. Kind of sucks. Lol.
> 
> Since they don’t encourage foreign languages till high school, I found it difficult to retain anything. They really should have encouraged it at a younger age. I think they do now?
> 
> But I’ve taken Korean, Japanese, and Italian. Enough to be handy with a phrase book, eat and shop [emoji23]
> 
> I should learn Spanish.
> 
> 
> @Marylin, safe travels on your vacation! It sounds so fun! Your outfits look to be so fitting for the locations as well!


Korean and Japanese! Wow! No idea about Korean, but Japanese is very difficult, isn’t it?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yesterday ‘s outfit dinner by the beach . It was quite warm. I had this dress for awhile and never wore it. I thought it was longer and thicker. It is three chiffon layers but my husband wasn’t happy so I had to put sheer leggings [emoji849]
> It really started irritate me how Chanel lately started making dresses too sheer and too short.
> View attachment 4147570


It’s cute, but it hides your shape more than it emphasizes it. I don’t understand, why your dh doesn’t like you wearing it. Love the cut though! You look like an angel on a cloud...


----------



## Marylin

Thanks girls for the advice regarding  the party...
 I’m glad I checked the invitation one more time and actually showed it to my sister. It says two things I completely missed. (My friend invited me over the phone and the card came a few days after that, so I didn’t read it thoroughly enough.) One: evening attire! So, out with the dress and in with the sparkly skirt or even evening gown I’m afraid. Two: I did not know who the host was, didn’t even notice there was one, until my sister pointed out that he’s a famous actor and also some kind of Prince or Earl or whatever, and that the “garden” my friend was referring to, actually is the park surrounding the hosts town castle... 
Goodness, I’m ignorant! In would have looked like the housekeeper with a Chanel bag...

I’m quite nervous now, especially since it looks like there’s more celebrity showing up than what I’m used to. I was planning on a little scene (I used to write comedy for my friend and her partner), now I’m not sure if I should chicken out. You might think I’m dealing with important people all the time, but that’s usually through work or formal or charity events. I know what I’m doing then and there’s a clear hierarchy. But with this crowd I feel a bit out of place. After all, I’m just a presenter, not a movie star!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Korean and Japanese! Wow! No idea about Korean, but Japanese is very difficult, isn’t it?



Yes, especially when you get into learning Kanji. I can’t remember the stroke orders when writing them so I kept getting marked down on it in college [emoji28]


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> Thanks girls for the advice regarding  the party...
> I’m glad I checked the invitation one more time and actually showed it to my sister. It says two things I completely missed. (My friend invited me over the phone and the card came a few days after that, so I didn’t read it thoroughly enough.) One: evening attire! So, out with the dress and in with the sparkly skirt or even evening gown I’m afraid. Two: I did not know who the host was, didn’t even notice there was one, until my sister pointed out that he’s a famous actor and also some kind of Prince or Earl or whatever, and that the “garden” my friend was referring to, actually is the park surrounding the hosts town castle...
> Goodness, I’m ignorant! In would have looked like the housekeeper with a Chanel bag...
> 
> I’m quite nervous now, especially since it looks like there’s more celebrity showing up than what I’m used to. I was planning on a little scene (I used to write comedy for my friend and her partner), now I’m not sure if I should chicken out. You might think I’m dealing with important people all the time, but that’s usually through work or formal or charity events. I know what I’m doing then and there’s a clear hierarchy. But with this crowd I feel a bit out of place. After all, I’m just a presenter, not a movie star!



Oh my! Good thing you checked. It went from lovely garden party to a castle. 

You must be special to be invited to these events, don’t sweat it too much. 

Sequin skirt! Yay!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I envy you! Slavic languages are so different from any language I know! It’s lovely, but difficult and you’re right, eastern movies, especially fairy tales are so fantastic. Do you remember the Czech series Pan Tau?



Most of the movies and concerts they used to show was Russian ones, but they were really good. I still watch operetta Mister x every year [emoji13] 
No I don’t think we  had that series [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> It’s cute, but it hides your shape more than it emphasizes it. I don’t understand, why your dh doesn’t like you wearing it. Love the cut though! You look like an angel on a cloud...



It doesn’t photograph well, but the dress it’s very light /whimsical so it doesn’t hide too much it kind of forms to the body when I move. It’s 3 layers of chiffon so it is little bit sheer. He says that he can see my undies  It’s white so it has some sheerness. I know he is exaggerating, so I put these very sheer leggings. I mean they are very thin as very thin pantyhose, it’s more accessories with little bling than what they can hide[emoji13]. But after that , he was ok [emoji849]And Thank God, it wasn’t as hot as the other day(it was a little breeze} so I was ok


----------



## Gaby Torres

Safe travels @Marylin. Maybe you can sneak a picture here and there to share with us


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm finally done with my travels! Back home and settled in after a month of living out of my suitcase. 

So I got a few pieces of jewelry and a watch with swarovski crystals and now I'm in love. Can you guys give me your honest opinion about the following pieces I'm eyeing? 
Bracelets










Necklaces 



Earrings


----------



## Marylin

Gaby Torres said:


> Safe travels @Marylin. Maybe you can sneak a picture here and there to share with us


Thanks Gaby, I will! How’s your shopping/dressing coming? Anything to share?


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm finally done with my travels! Back home and settled in after a month of living out of my suitcase.
> 
> So I got a few pieces of jewelry and a watch with swarovski crystals and now I'm in love. Can you guys give me your honest opinion about the following pieces I'm eyeing?
> Bracelets
> View attachment 4149294
> View attachment 4149295
> View attachment 4149296
> View attachment 4149297
> View attachment 4149298
> View attachment 4149299
> View attachment 4149300
> View attachment 4149301
> View attachment 4149302
> 
> Necklaces
> View attachment 4149303
> View attachment 4149304
> 
> Earrings
> View attachment 4149305


They’re all beautiful. I really think it’s a question of style. Some are more modern, more versatile. Less color, easier to style. Others are stand alone pieces that don’t want competition. It’s really about what you want to wear them with and how. With bracelets and rings you also need to consider practicality. Will you be able to carry your children’s belongings and children themselves and handle family life without getting stuck, hurt or scratch anyone?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> They’re all beautiful. I really think it’s a question of style. Some are more modern, more versatile. Less color, easier to style. Others are stand alone pieces that don’t want competition. It’s really about what you want to wear them with and how. With bracelets and rings you also need to consider practicality. Will you be able to carry your children’s belongings and children themselves and handle family life without getting stuck, hurt or scratch anyone?



I agree with @Marylin it’s hard to give advice, when we don’t know with what outfits you would style them 
I assume those bracelets, would be more for the evening without kids 
For versatility I like I think number 2 , all bling bracelet goes with many things, in the evening, then I think more versatile number 3, 
Those necklaces is not my kind of cup of tea. I like earrings. Would go well with many outfits.


----------



## bakeacookie

So I found the style of dresses I like. Has sleeves, V cut instead of round neck, no buttons or fasteners, pull over, below knee skirt. 

But it’s from H&M




I love it. But I would really like a better quality. Nothing flashy, since most people don’t spend a lot on clothing here. 

Until I find it, this dress will do. Very comfy and not too hot. 

But if anyone spots a dress like this in better quality, please let me know! [emoji4]


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> So I found the style of dresses I like. Has sleeves, V cut instead of round neck, no buttons or fasteners, pull over, below knee skirt.
> 
> But it’s from H&M
> 
> View attachment 4149636
> 
> 
> I love it. But I would really like a better quality. Nothing flashy, since most people don’t spend a lot on clothing here.
> 
> Until I find it, this dress will do. Very comfy and not too hot.
> 
> But if anyone spots a dress like this in better quality, please let me know! [emoji4]



Have you ever heard of Comptoir des Cotonniers? I think you may be able to find that style of dress from them


----------



## MinaAnais

I could not leave them in the shop, they came home with me


----------



## Marylin

bakeacookie said:


> So I found the style of dresses I like. Has sleeves, V cut instead of round neck, no buttons or fasteners, pull over, below knee skirt.
> 
> But it’s from H&M
> 
> View attachment 4149636
> 
> 
> I love it. But I would really like a better quality. Nothing flashy, since most people don’t spend a lot on clothing here.
> 
> Until I find it, this dress will do. Very comfy and not too hot.
> 
> But if anyone spots a dress like this in better quality, please let me know! [emoji4]


I like minas advice, I could also recommend COS, they’re sometimes a bit shapeless. And of course, always max Mara...


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4149679
> 
> 
> 
> I could not leave them in the shop, they came home with me


Oh! They probably walked right out of the door with you, they look like they did. Like little pets! Wonderful! Outfit ideas, please!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> I like minas advice, I could also recommend COS, they’re sometimes a bit shapeless. And of course, always max Mara...



I adore Max Mara. 

They make everything in too warm materials, or maybe I walk in at the wrong times?




That outfit I adore! 

I went to go see it, it’s silk. Too hot in my office to wear silk [emoji24]

Isn’t COS the same family as H&M? 

As long as I can belt it or cinch the waist a bit, I’m fine with shapeless lol. I’ll give it shape, I just need something to accommodate my shape.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4149679
> 
> 
> 
> I could not leave them in the shop, they came home with me



Omg those are adorable!


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> Have you ever heard of Comptoir des Cotonniers? I think you may be able to find that style of dress from them



I haven’t and I shall spend lunch looking them up! Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4149679
> 
> 
> 
> I could not leave them in the shop, they came home with me


So so fun!!!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Marylin said:


> Thanks Gaby, I will! How’s your shopping/dressing coming? Anything to share?


 Aside from a couple of purses from eBay etc I haven’t shopped at all lol


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's my current costume jewelry collection
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4150359


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4150361



I remember you talking about diying this! Looks great!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> I remember you talking about diying this! Looks great!!



Oh thanks! 
I needed to use two because I've collected so many bracelets in the last 3 months!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> So I found the style of dresses I like. Has sleeves, V cut instead of round neck, no buttons or fasteners, pull over, below knee skirt.
> 
> But it’s from H&M
> 
> View attachment 4149636
> 
> 
> I love it. But I would really like a better quality. Nothing flashy, since most people don’t spend a lot on clothing here.
> 
> Until I find it, this dress will do. Very comfy and not too hot.
> 
> But if anyone spots a dress like this in better quality, please let me know! [emoji4]



It’s a beautiful shape I am opposite I love round neck or sweet heart 
you can dress down and dress up. I see versatility [emoji12] what’s the fabric composition?


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4149679
> 
> 
> 
> I could not leave them in the shop, they came home with me



Very adorable [emoji122] congrats


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I adore Max Mara.
> 
> They make everything in too warm materials, or maybe I walk in at the wrong times?
> 
> View attachment 4149767
> 
> 
> That outfit I adore!
> 
> I went to go see it, it’s silk. Too hot in my office to wear silk [emoji24]
> 
> Isn’t COS the same family as H&M?
> 
> As long as I can belt it or cinch the waist a bit, I’m fine with shapeless lol. I’ll give it shape, I just need something to accommodate my shape.



@bakeacookie I agree with Max Mara choice and this dress is lovely. I don’t think is the shape that you were looking for, but beautiful. 
I am little bit confused [emoji848] why silk is too hot. I think two most cool fabrics are silk and cotton or viscose, well in the same cotton family. 
Unless the silk is more like Taffeta [emoji848][emoji849] and if it’s lined, then i agree . I am wearing today, in South Florida a Chloe heavy silk dress no lining it’s really cool. It doesn’t sweat , actually gives cooling [emoji6] and my not even lose it’s fitted the top part all the way to the hips  (like ballet inspired type of[emoji848]) 
I will post pictures later [emoji12]
You can also get silk Chiffon. I had some time ago from Max Mara . It was 3-4 thin layers, very feminine draping . I wore all year around. It was absolutely my favorite.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> @bakeacookie I agree with Max Mara choice and this dress is lovely. I don’t think is the shape that you were looking for, but beautiful.
> I am little bit confused [emoji848] why silk is too hot. I think two most cool fabrics are silk and cotton or viscose, well in the same cotton family.
> Unless the silk is more like Taffeta [emoji848][emoji849] and if it’s lined, then i agree . I am wearing today, in South Florida a Chloe heavy silk dress no lining it’s really cool. It doesn’t sweat , actually gives cooling [emoji6] and my not even lose it’s fitted the top part all the way to the hips  (like ballet inspired type of[emoji848])
> I will post pictures later [emoji12]
> You can also get silk Chiffon. I had some time ago from Max Mara . It was 3-4 thin layers, very feminine draping . I wore all year around. It was absolutely my favorite.



It’s always lined from what I’ve tried on. 
I haven’t seen much unlined silk, most dresses I saw were lined. 

They also had winter coats out on display which probably didn’t help me think I could wear it year round. 

Silk would have to be dry clean only right? 
I don’t mind handwashing but I’m not into dry cleaning weeks worth of clothes. 

I’m so picky.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It’s always lined from what I’ve tried on.
> I haven’t seen much unlined silk, most dresses I saw were lined.
> 
> They also had winter coats out on display which probably didn’t help me think I could wear it year round.
> 
> Silk would have to be dry clean only right?
> I don’t mind handwashing but I’m not into dry cleaning weeks worth of clothes.
> 
> I’m so picky.



Yep it’s complicated.Some silk has to be dry cleaned although majority silk doesn’t. I hand wash in a cool water 
You know the silk that can’t get wet . If it says it can’t be wet then yep you can’t washed. But most labels says dry clean only, I don’t agree. I wash my silk dresses including Chanel dresses and blouses . And they are fine. After I don’t iron but steam iron them and they look great.


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Yep it’s complicated.Some silk has to be dry cleaned although majority silk doesn’t. I hand wash in a cool water
> You know the silk that can’t get wet . If it says it can’t be wet then yep you can’t washed. But most labels says dry clean only, I don’t agree. I wash my silk dresses including Chanel dresses and blouses . And they are fine. After I don’t iron but steam iron them and they look great.



I think I’ve only come across dry clean only silk.  I’ll keep looking. Cos has a few dresses I can wear at least.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I think I’ve only come across dry clean only silk.  I’ll keep looking. Cos has a few dresses I can wear at least.



They all say dry clean only. The only one I would be afraid to washed the one that says don’t wet it and also if it’s plisse fabric. 
Here is mine pictures that I wore it today with a little Chanel jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And finally I wore a scarf [emoji50][emoji12] that I had this pink Chanel scarf. Hopefully it’s a good start for more [emoji13]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so not willing to deal with silk. I do so much laundry in my household of 6 that I need washable fibers. The only thing I'm willing to hand wash is a wool blend scarf.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so not willing to deal with silk. I do so much laundry in my household of 6 that I need washable fibers. The only thing I'm willing to hand wash is a wool blend scarf.



AMEN


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Added more scrounged up jewelry and straightened it out, so my paper towel roll shrine is improving!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so not willing to deal with silk. I do so much laundry in my household of 6 that I need washable fibers. The only thing I'm willing to hand wash is a wool blend scarf.



I understand that you all used to technology. [emoji6][emoji849]I grew up where we used to do laundry with hands . It wasn’t those days popular to have washers and dryers or maybe because we were under occupation, well not sure but 
Bottom line, I am used to old fashioned life style. Washing all laundry with hands and hanging outside for air to dry, as well as cooking from the scratch , making our own compotes, pickles,jams, lightly pasteurized our own apples juices , and most missed real fermented sauerkraut [emoji23]
We used dry cleaners, but even now, I
haven’t find the dry cleaning that I would trust my most fragile, with many fancy buttons items, such as my Chanel blouses. Or even some embellished t shirts. Everything I really love, I don’t put in a washing machine. [emoji849] 
No I didn’t grew up on some country side, actually opposite in the second biggest town in my country. 
But we had this kind of a little of town summer place, where we grew all our veggies and fruits. 
I actually envy, my parents, now they live 30km from our town. Huge land, growing everything themselves. All fresh veggies and fruits. That’s why I missed Europe the most. [emoji30]
Also what I used to love about washing the laundry there the water from the lake was so soft, it would come out the worst stains , yes no bleach I don’t poison myself or my family don’t create all allergic reactions, etc... I used to love sitting in a hot summer days and washed all the clothes in that cool water . And then hang all and  air dry them. They smell so fresh, no fake freshener can substitute that . 
Even right now, I use vinegar, or my favorite,( well not for all clothes, for some, and also for cleaning) I use 35% Hydrogen peroxide food grade, diluted to 3% It’s healthy for you and cleans , disinfects better than ever bleach could. [emoji6] You can use also instead of listerine . And I do used as wound cleanser as well. It’s pure oxygen. Heals , disinfects, kills all infections 
What can I say I am old fashioned[emoji6], ha ha are you all surprised [emoji12][emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151102
> 
> Added more scrounged up jewelry and straightened it out, so my paper towel roll shrine is improving!



It’s impressive [emoji122][emoji257]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah it's important because I rarely wear anything because I don't see it. The items have been scattered all over the house and I really like affixing the bracelets to the cardboard rolls to see them best. This is hanging in my bathroom where I will remember what I have and choose the best things for my outfit on any given day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

swarovski bling 6"/15cm away from actual diamond bling today


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> They all say dry clean only. The only one I would be afraid to washed the one that says don’t wet it and also if it’s plisse fabric.
> Here is mine pictures that I wore it today with a little Chanel jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150793
> View attachment 4150794
> 
> And finally I wore a scarf [emoji50][emoji12] that I had this pink Chanel scarf. Hopefully it’s a good start for more [emoji13]



I really like your dress!


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> I really like your dress!



Thank you @bakeacookie [emoji257] it’s just so easy to wear at any time and I love that silk is heavy, no problems with seeing my undies[emoji50] and no lining and it’s not needed . And the length it’s not short. 
Chanel needs to make dresses like that , not short, sheer like they have been making in the recent years. [emoji849][emoji20]
Chanel does good with tweeds , but even short sleeves who can wear in the summer[emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarovski bling 6"/15cm away from actual diamond bling today



It’s a lot of bling bling [emoji13] love it [emoji4]


----------



## Gaby Torres

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4150361


I’ve been trying to figure out how to display my bracelets so that they’re visible


----------



## Gaby Torres

@HopelessBagGirl  currently it’s just a big mess of stuff lol my costume jewelry mixed with some of my expensive jewelry that I wear then forget to put back in the safe ‍♀️


----------



## minoxa33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarovski bling 6"/15cm away from actual diamond bling today



[emoji15] Wow! I guess, like this, you are safely flying under the radar!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Thank you @bakeacookie [emoji257] it’s just so easy to wear at any time and I love that silk is heavy, no problems with seeing my undies[emoji50] and no lining and it’s not needed . And the length it’s not short.
> Chanel needs to make dresses like that , not short, sheer like they have been making in the recent years. [emoji849][emoji20]
> Chanel does good with tweeds , but even short sleeves who can wear in the summer[emoji23]


Totally agree! On the other chanel thread we were all going crazy over the Seoul collection jacket that was a thin and unlined true classic chanel jacket made in 3 colors-pink beige and black. That was years ago and they have never since done that (all thick). Those that pop up on resale (preloved) are still selling at or above original price of $4900 and gone same day!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Totally agree! On the other chanel thread we were all going crazy over the Seoul collection jacket that was a thin and unlined true classic chanel jacket made in 3 colors-pink beige and black. That was years ago and they have never since done that (all thick). Those that pop up on resale (preloved) are still selling at or above original price of $4900 and gone same day!



I guess because of Chanel thread became very popular [emoji13] I didn’t paid so much attention, but about 6 months ago, it was selling everywhere and nobody were buying [emoji849] It looks pretty. I especially like pink one. Hopefully I will find it eventually


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> I guess because of Chanel thread became very popular [emoji13] I didn’t paid so much attention, but about 6 months ago, it was selling everywhere and nobody were buying [emoji849] It looks pretty. I especially like pink one. Hopefully I will find it eventually


I ran into a size 40 a year ago during a work travel trip in store but too big and it was still at full price. There’s no lining so I don’t want to risk alteration. My Paris Rome LBJ proves to be a better choice after all.  I also bought a pink jacket that sort of took care of the craving for the pink one so I really am hoping I can add the beige Seoul jacket in my size - each color has different material and design details and beige my personal favorite with tiny white ribbons weaves in and also those tiny iridescent pink beads weaved into the fabric!  one can dream 

Here is the pink and also a white jacket I got at Zara otherwise I would also be craving pink Seoul along with beige 

A few actual outfits I had them on with for work. Very easy to wear jackets and one of the few best ones from Zara (usually they’re “off” here and there but these 2 worked well for me in my size 

Note removable cuffs on the pink


----------



## Marylin

My dear ladies, I haven’t had any time to catch up with you and will leave soon for Milan.
I had and am having a family emergency, so I apologize for not engaging as much as I would like to. I did go to the wedding party last night and did wear sparkly skirt. Will post pics as soon as possible!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> I ran into a size 40 a year ago during a work travel trip in store but too big and it was still at full price. There’s no lining so I don’t want to risk alteration. My Paris Rome LBJ proves to be a better choice after all.  I also bought a pink jacket that sort of took care of the craving for the pink one so I really am hoping I can add the beige Seoul jacket in my size - each color has different material and design details and beige my personal favorite with tiny white ribbons weaves in and also those tiny iridescent pink beads weaved into the fabric!  one can dream
> 
> Here is the pink and also a white jacket I got at Zara otherwise I would also be craving pink Seoul along with beige
> 
> A few actual outfits I had them on with for work. Very easy to wear jackets and one of the few best ones from Zara (usually they’re “off” here and there but these 2 worked well for me in my size
> 
> Note removable cuffs on the pink
> 
> View attachment 4152917
> View attachment 4152918
> View attachment 4152920
> View attachment 4152921
> View attachment 4152922
> View attachment 4152923
> View attachment 4152924
> View attachment 4152925
> View attachment 4152926
> View attachment 4152927



You look amazing!!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> My dear ladies, I haven’t had any time to catch up with you and will leave soon for Milan.
> I had and am having a family emergency, so I apologize for not engaging as much as I would like to. I did go to the wedding party last night and did wear sparkly skirt. Will post pics as soon as possible!



Sorry to hear of the family emergency, hope all went well! Wishing you a lovely holiday!


----------



## bakeacookie

Marylin said:


> My dear ladies, I haven’t had any time to catch up with you and will leave soon for Milan.
> I had and am having a family emergency, so I apologize for not engaging as much as I would like to. I did go to the wedding party last night and did wear sparkly skirt. Will post pics as soon as possible!



Hope everything is okay! 

Glad the sparkly skirt worked out!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> I ran into a size 40 a year ago during a work travel trip in store but too big and it was still at full price. There’s no lining so I don’t want to risk alteration. My Paris Rome LBJ proves to be a better choice after all.  I also bought a pink jacket that sort of took care of the craving for the pink one so I really am hoping I can add the beige Seoul jacket in my size - each color has different material and design details and beige my personal favorite with tiny white ribbons weaves in and also those tiny iridescent pink beads weaved into the fabric!  one can dream
> 
> Here is the pink and also a white jacket I got at Zara otherwise I would also be craving pink Seoul along with beige
> 
> A few actual outfits I had them on with for work. Very easy to wear jackets and one of the few best ones from Zara (usually they’re “off” here and there but these 2 worked well for me in my size
> 
> Note removable cuffs on the pink
> 
> View attachment 4152917
> View attachment 4152918
> View attachment 4152920
> View attachment 4152921
> View attachment 4152922
> View attachment 4152923
> View attachment 4152924
> View attachment 4152925
> View attachment 4152926
> View attachment 4152927



These jackets do look nice on you.


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> These jackets do look nice on you.



Thank you it helped save the $ on a few chanel jackets  Where I am, it gets so cold for so long, the only thing to make up for it a bit would be the jackets!

BTW fellow Chanel fan, my Chanel cashmere dress/cardigan came in and I've decided to keep it!  This would be a forever piece that is quite versatile.  This is going to be the one piece of clothing that's going to make me less depressed when it's time to say good bye to warm weather later this year 
I'll have to shop my own closet many times for the ROI on this one!  however the dress is so very versatile and is the perfect backdrop to go with my Chanel jewelry that I think I will get lots of use out of it to justify adding to my closet (says the addict).

I posted the photos of the reveal here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-craving-satisfied.992706/


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarovski bling 6"/15cm away from actual diamond bling today


I scrolled back and again though the watch was very blingy, I was very distracted by the gorgeous ring!


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> My dear ladies, I haven’t had any time to catch up with you and will leave soon for Milan.
> I had and am having a family emergency, so I apologize for not engaging as much as I would like to. I did go to the wedding party last night and did wear sparkly skirt. Will post pics as soon as possible!


Family emergencies  Hope you got it all sorted out, and having some fun  Cant wait to see the sparkly skirt outfit!


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Thank you it helped save the $ on a few chanel jackets  Where I am, it gets so cold for so long, the only thing to make up for it a bit would be the jackets!
> 
> BTW fellow Chanel fan, my Chanel cashmere dress/cardigan came in and I've decided to keep it!  This would be a forever piece that is quite versatile.  This is going to be the one piece of clothing that's going to make me less depressed when it's time to say good bye to warm weather later this year
> I'll have to shop my own closet many times for the ROI on this one!  however the dress is so very versatile and is the perfect backdrop to go with my Chanel jewelry that I think I will get lots of use out of it to justify adding to my closet (says the addict).
> 
> I posted the photos of the reveal here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-craving-satisfied.992706/



Oh wow cold for long, so of course the jackets are very versatile for you. 
In South Florida it’s quite warm so it’s not as versatile. So until i am ready to transition some of my time, to Europe, I don’t need too many warm jackets...
Yes I saw it [emoji7]I do browse through Chanel threads [emoji12] 
It looks absolutely stunning on you. 
I might going need to look for this dress myself . [emoji848]What size did you get 
Yes shopping your own closet is a great idea[emoji6] I do both. That’s why I chose and Love Chanel. It’s timeless. You can wear new collections or earlier years the same. I never get bored


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> I scrolled back and again though the watch was very blingy, I was very distracted by the gorgeous ring!



Thank you! I bought the ring for myself when I was single. My wedding set is being repaired right now so I am using my right hand ring to keep my hand warm!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

after eight weeks in a row of very hot weather, I'm wearing pants! It's 60 degrees (15 Celsius)! So fresh and cool. Refreshing. 
It's supposed to jump up to the mid seventies tomorrow (23 celcius) and then back up to the eighties for the rest of the week so I'm enjoying pants today only! And not sweating!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4155086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after eight weeks in a row of very hot weather, I'm wearing pants! It's 60 degrees (15 Celsius)! So fresh and cool. Refreshing.
> It's supposed to jump up to the mid seventies tomorrow (23 celcius) and then back up to the eighties for the rest of the week so I'm enjoying pants today only! And not sweating!



It’s beautiful blues , wow [emoji50] 60 it’s like South Florida winter. It’s not too cold? Your outfit looks breezy. I would be wrapped up in cashmere something [emoji13]
Enjoy


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

On my balcony it was OK; when I left the house I wore a linen jacket.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks for enabling me to buy these earrings! Love them!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4155872
> View attachment 4155873
> 
> Thanks for enabling me to buy these earrings! Love them!



Lol [emoji23] [emoji12]Great you got them congrats [emoji122]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Lol [emoji23] [emoji12]Great you got them congrats [emoji122]



Delivered in 5 days to my door (from Florida) for €26 total cost. I think it was a great buy!!!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Delivered in 5 days to my door (from Florida) for €26 total cost. I think it was a great buy!!!



Wow that is great buy! [emoji4]


----------



## MinaAnais

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4155086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after eight weeks in a row of very hot weather, I'm wearing pants! It's 60 degrees (15 Celsius)! So fresh and cool. Refreshing.
> It's supposed to jump up to the mid seventies tomorrow (23 celcius) and then back up to the eighties for the rest of the week so I'm enjoying pants today only! And not sweating!



Cute outfit!


----------



## bakeacookie

Since I’ve converted my daily clothes to dresses and skirts, do you think i should still maintain a set of trousers? 

I have two pairs of jeans left. That’s it. Do I need a black pair of trousers? I’d just wear them for travel.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Since I’ve converted my daily clothes to dresses and skirts, do you think i should still maintain a set of trousers?
> 
> I have two pairs of jeans left. That’s it. Do I need a black pair of trousers? I’d just wear them for travel.



I think one pair is ok to have, especially if you wear them for travel or for one of those days, when you want to be comfortable and low key . I don’t wear pants too much myself, but I keep a pair of slacks probably they are now too big , that’s how long I haven’t worn them [emoji50]


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> I think one pair is ok to have, especially if you wear them for travel or for one of those days, when you want to be comfortable and low key . I don’t wear pants too much myself, but I keep a pair of slacks probably they are now too big , that’s how long I haven’t worn them [emoji50]



Nice! 

If I get a pair, it’ll be inexpensive from Uniqlo. I took a glance at my usual places that have my inseam, and those were the cheapest. That way I have a pair of dressy-ish trousers for travel. I think the two pairs of jeans I have might be good for one or two more trips then I’d have to give them away. I only like very dark denim and they’re getting kind of light from being washed. Next year will have replacement denim on the list.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Nice!
> 
> If I get a pair, it’ll be inexpensive from Uniqlo. I took a glance at my usual places that have my inseam, and those were the cheapest. That way I have a pair of dressy-ish trousers for travel. I think the two pairs of jeans I have might be good for one or two more trips then I’d have to give them away. I only like very dark denim and they’re getting kind of light from being washed. Next year will have replacement denim on the list.



Well if you are using pants just for travel, well maybe you shouldn’t buy it right now. You still have jeans for traveling. 
I myself would not buy it something that I would not wear a lot. I didn’t get rid of my pair, and I thought that you have one too, so I suggested to keep it. But buying new,I don’t think you should. 
Use money on something that you would wear a lot, like that dress from Max Mara [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

Back from the South and ankle deep in laundry...
It was so unbearably hot, we couldn’t do half the things we had planned on, I just didn’t want to drag the boys along in 36 degrees Celsius everyday. So we did as the Locals do, went out mornings and nights and tried to stay inside or in the shade during the worst of the heat. Plus, we still need to watch for my oldest’s wounds. Even with heavy sun protection he could get scars if not careful. 
Family emergency has turned into manageable but serious illness. It’s my dear sister I have to take care of but I’m confident yet again and sure everything will turn out fine. Thanks again for your support,

I read through all the posts I missed. I am impressed by your purchases and how chic and elegant my ladies look! Glad to be back with all of you.


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Since I’ve converted my daily clothes to dresses and skirts, do you think i should still maintain a set of trousers?
> 
> I have two pairs of jeans left. That’s it. Do I need a black pair of trousers? I’d just wear them for travel.



A simple black pair of jeans, that works with your body shape, can be a great piece for any wardrobe! If you have a matching blazer, then you get more mileage


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> A simple black pair of jeans, that works with your body shape, can be a great piece for any wardrobe! If you have a matching blazer, then you get more mileage



Black jeans over black trousers? 

Which would go better with a plain black Chanel jacket? [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> Black jeans over black trousers?
> 
> Which would go better with a plain black Chanel jacket? [emoji848]



Go for trouser look jeans and you have both wolds . So you will be able to dress up with Chanel jacket but still keep more casual , than slacks [emoji12] it would give you definitely more versatility


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Back from the South and ankle deep in laundry...
> It was so unbearably hot, we couldn’t do half the things we had planned on, I just didn’t want to drag the boys along in 36 degrees Celsius everyday. So we did as the Locals do, went out mornings and nights and tried to stay inside or in the shade during the worst of the heat. Plus, we still need to watch for my oldest’s wounds. Even with heavy sun protection he could get scars if not careful.
> Family emergency has turned into manageable but serious illness. It’s my dear sister I have to take care of but I’m confident yet again and sure everything will turn out fine. Thanks again for your support,
> 
> I read through all the posts I missed. I am impressed by your purchases and how chic and elegant my ladies look! Glad to be back with all of you.



Welcome back @Marylin[emoji257] 
Wow 36C it sounds crazy [emoji50] 
But at least I hope that you got some rest, yes[emoji6] 
Any shopping [emoji12]
Maybe it’s good that I could not go yet. It’s unbearable, although I might would be ok, since I have been for almost 20 years in hot climate [emoji848]Who knows. 
How is Germany is it as hot? My friend, she is in Germany now, for almost a year. She keep saying that she is not hot at all[emoji50][emoji848] 
Sorry to hear that the news about your sister turned out not too good. My prayers with you[emoji120]. Just keep positive [emoji120]. All in God’s power [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Welcome back @Marylin[emoji257]
> Wow 36C it sounds crazy [emoji50]
> But at least I hope that you got some rest, yes[emoji6]
> Any shopping [emoji12]
> Maybe it’s good that I could not go yet. It’s unbearable, although I might would be ok, since I have been for almost 20 years in hot climate [emoji848]Who knows.
> How is Germany is it as hot? My friend, she is in Germany now, for almost a year. She keep saying that she is not hot at all[emoji50][emoji848]
> Sorry to hear that the news about your sister turned out not too good. My prayers with you[emoji120]. Just keep positive [emoji120]. All in God’s power [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


Thanks girleuro, we will be good again, I’m sure.
It’s not hot today, but was very, very warm even in Germany last week. We barely have a day with less than 30 degrees which is unusual for such a long time, and no rain. Farmers have to harvest early, rivers and wells are drying out. Not as terrible as in the south of Europe, but undeniably a consequence of the climate changing. 
Almost no shopping, but I did go to Marella in Milan and got a top and a skirt on sale. I also had a good look through the Max Mara main store and tried on winter coats. I didn’t by one, but I have a good idea of what I want this winter and can get it in Munich as well. I checked out the Chanel boutique in Cannes, and fell in love with a dress that I will never buy, but will find in a similar way by a less expensive brand I’m sure.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thanks girleuro, we will be good again, I’m sure.
> It’s not hot today, but was very, very warm even in Germany last week. We barely have a day with less than 30 degrees which is unusual for such a long time, and no rain. Farmers have to harvest early, rivers and wells are drying out. Not as terrible as in the south of Europe, but undeniably a consequence of the climate changing.
> Almost no shopping, but I did go to Marella in Milan and got a top and a skirt on sale. I also had a good look through the Max Mara main store and tried on winter coats. I didn’t by one, but I have a good idea of what I want this winter and can get it in Munich as well. I checked out the Chanel boutique in Cannes, and fell in love with a dress that I will never buy, but will find in a similar way by a less expensive brand I’m sure.



I thought so trip all over Europe and no shopping [emoji12] please post pics of the top and skirt that you got. 
And now you did intrigued me which Chanel dress you love. [emoji848] [emoji13] 
Is it from Hamburg Collection 
How does it look. [emoji120]


----------



## Gabs007

Marylin said:


> Thanks girleuro, we will be good again, I’m sure.
> It’s not hot today, but was very, very warm even in Germany last week. We barely have a day with less than 30 degrees which is unusual for such a long time, and no rain. Farmers have to harvest early, rivers and wells are drying out. Not as terrible as in the south of Europe, but undeniably a consequence of the climate changing.
> Almost no shopping, but I did go to Marella in Milan and got a top and a skirt on sale. I also had a good look through the Max Mara main store and tried on winter coats. I didn’t by one, but I have a good idea of what I want this winter and can get it in Munich as well. I checked out the Chanel boutique in Cannes, and fell in love with a dress that I will never buy, but will find in a similar way by a less expensive brand I’m sure.



Oh dear, you're in my old stomping ground, Munich, the summers always used to be quite warm but my friends said that this year it's off the scale there.

I absolutely loved shopping in Munich, especially in the summer, you could take a break and sit in one of the street cafes... I didn't live far from Leopold Strasse, temptation was everywhere.


----------



## Marylin

Gabs007 said:


> Oh dear, you're in my old stomping ground, Munich, the summers always used to be quite warm but my friends said that this year it's off the scale there.
> 
> I absolutely loved shopping in Munich, especially in the summer, you could take a break and sit in one of the street cafes... I didn't live far from Leopold Strasse, temptation was everywhere.


Well then you know how heroic one has to be not to shop all the time!  
Things have changed though (don’t  know how long ago you lived her). Many off the little unique boutiques had to leave and make space for  global brands and luxury boutiques. Also, locals are not as welcome in August since there are so many wealthy tourists from all over the world, especially Russia, Asia and the Arab countries who spend August here and spend thousands and ten thousands at Chanel, Gucci, Fendi etc. Not to judge anyone who loves shopping, don’t get me wrong, but it’s also nice having the city back in the Fall.


----------



## Gabs007

Marylin said:


> Well then you know how heroic one has to be not to shop all the time!
> Things have changed though (don’t  know how long ago you lived her). Many off the little unique boutiques had to leave and make space for  global brands and luxury boutiques. Also, locals are not as welcome in August since there are so many wealthy tourists from all over the world, especially Russia, Asia and the Arab countries who spend August here and spend thousands and ten thousands at Chanel, Gucci, Fendi etc. Not to judge anyone who loves shopping, don’t get me wrong, but it’s also nice having the city back in the Fall.



I always made sure to leave before the Octoberfest, that was totally torture....

About 10 or 12 years ago and it was already getting that way then, I do recall though there were some really lovely little boutiques around Schwabing, but I guess the rising rents might have driven them out as well. I found for shopping some of the surrounding towns actually super great, trip to Augsburg and you could be an a really pleasant, mideval town, gorgeous Italian restaurants for a fraction of what you paid in Munich and they still had the little boutiques and a ton of 2nd hand, but high end fashion stores, loved it!


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I thought so trip all over Europe and no shopping [emoji12] please post pics of the top and skirt that you got.
> And now you did intrigued me which Chanel dress you love. [emoji848] [emoji13]
> Is it from Hamburg Collection
> How does it look. [emoji120]


 Can’t find a picture. It’s a woolen dress that comes in different colors with a tight top and a pleated skirt. I’m sure you’ll find it in no time! 
These are the purchases from Milan.


----------



## Gabs007

Love the skirt, MaxMara is fabulous, so flattering, and not really that expensive for what they offer


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Can’t find a picture. It’s a woolen dress that comes in different colors with a tight top and a pleated skirt. I’m sure you’ll find it in no time!
> These are the purchases from Milan.
> 
> View attachment 4163089
> View attachment 4163090



Aww those beautiful @Marilyn 
I love that yellow [emoji7] I actually was eyeing a yellow top myself. 
Still love pink , but also longing for some yellow. It’s nice color for blondes [emoji6] 
I think I know the dress that you are talking about. [emoji848] it comes in two versions the one is more shift and short and the one that you loved , is about bellow niece , and it comes in bright pink , almost fuchsia and navy blue - yes [emoji12] 
I liked that dress as well. [emoji13] 
Chanel finally made decent lent for a change. I do love more last years Cosmopolite Collection Dresses. They came in black with little shimmer and other pastel colors with little shimmer, but they quite short, it’s just around knees or shorter.[emoji20] I wish that Chanel would start making dresses according to ppl height. Make petite for shorter ladies, and add some length , for tall like us . [emoji849]


----------



## Marylin

Gabs007 said:


> Love the skirt, MaxMara is fabulous, so flattering, and not really that expensive for what they offer


They’re actually by Marella, Max Mara’s less expensive, more youthful brand, which I’ve learnt from @MinaAnais a long time ago on this thread. I rarely find it in Germany, but off course in Milan their store is right next to max Mara.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww those beautiful @Marilyn
> I love that yellow [emoji7] I actually was eyeing a yellow top myself.
> Still love pink , but also longing for some yellow. It’s nice color for blondes [emoji6]
> I think I know the dress that you are talking about. [emoji848] it comes in two versions the one is more shift and short and the one that you loved , is about bellow niece , and it comes in bright pink , almost fuchsia and navy blue - yes [emoji12]
> I liked that dress as well. [emoji13]
> Chanel finally made decent lent for a change. I do love more last years Cosmopolite Collection Dresses. They came in black with little shimmer and other pastel colors with little shimmer, but they quite short, it’s just around knees or shorter.[emoji20] I wish that Chanel would start making dresses according to ppl height. Make petite for shorter ladies, and add some length , for tall like us . [emoji849]


Since I’ve never tried any Chanel clothes, I couldn’t say how they fit me. As you know I’m a bit curvy, so I do need clothes that are tight on top and flowy on the bottom half. 
I’ve noticed that even south European brands start to make longer clothes, girls are much taller than when I was young, that works in my favor. I used to be one of the tallest girls in class, now I’m  average I think. 
Yellow is always a good idea. There’s a shade for every hair and skin tone. I have quite a lot of yellow clothes, and no problem coming up with combos. It’s still too warm for this top, but in the fall I’ll wear it with brown pants, or a dark blue skirt, a black and white striped skirt also looks good with it. Shoes and jewelry in silver add an interesting touch I noticed. 
I’ll be done shopping this month though, I think. I won’t have any time anyways, since I’ll work every single day until mid September, also, I need to figure out what I need for the winter other than a new max Mara coat...


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> Black jeans over black trousers?
> Which would go better with a plain black Chanel jacket? [emoji848]



It depends on your taste and how you are planning to use the black trousers. Jeans usually offers some "stretch", it can be great when travelling. Are you planning to use them for work as well and with the Chanel jacket,  are you planning a classic look or a "rock chick" look? The answer will help you decide the right black trousers.



Marylin said:


> They’re actually by Marella, Max Mara’s less expensive, more youthful brand, which I’ve learnt from @MinaAnais a long time ago on this thread. I rarely find it in Germany, but off course in Milan their store is right next to max Mara.



Great finds! Big fan of Marella and Gerard Darel. Sandro is also getting better and better, I just bought a dress. The silky part can be wrapped up either as a ballet wrap or to cover the shoulders - bit  1950s.


----------



## bakeacookie

MinaAnais said:


> It depends on your taste and how you are planning to use the black trousers. Jeans usually offers some "stretch", it can be great when travelling. Are you planning to use them for work as well and with the Chanel jacket,  are you planning a classic look or a "rock chick" look? The answer will help you decide the right black trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! Big fan of Marella and Gerard Darel. Sandro is also getting better and better, I just bought a dress. The silky part can be wrapped up either as a ballet wrap or to cover the shoulders - bit  1950s.
> 
> View attachment 4164144




It will only be for travel, but hoping I could look dressy enough for a fancy tea service with my jacket. I guess classic is what I’ll go for since I don’t think I can pull off rock chic lol. 

Marella looks nice! I have to see if that’s available here. That dress is also gorgeous!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Since I’ve never tried any Chanel clothes, I couldn’t say how they fit me. As you know I’m a bit curvy, so I do need clothes that are tight on top and flowy on the bottom half.
> I’ve noticed that even south European brands start to make longer clothes, girls are much taller than when I was young, that works in my favor. I used to be one of the tallest girls in class, now I’m  average I think.
> Yellow is always a good idea. There’s a shade for every hair and skin tone. I have quite a lot of yellow clothes, and no problem coming up with combos. It’s still too warm for this top, but in the fall I’ll wear it with brown pants, or a dark blue skirt, a black and white striped skirt also looks good with it. Shoes and jewelry in silver add an interesting touch I noticed.
> I’ll be done shopping this month though, I think. I won’t have any time anyways, since I’ll work every single day until mid September, also, I need to figure out what I need for the winter other than a new max Mara coat...



Wow [emoji50] you never tried any of Chanel clothes that’s definitely heroic [emoji13] 
I guess you are afraid, that would enable you , if you try [emoji6] 
Done with shopping [emoji50] ah of course summer it will be over soon , so shopping for winter starts[emoji12] 
Well if you are going to work every day in September, it definitely helps to keep you from shopping, unless some online in between coffee breaks[emoji13] 
Yes , kids are getting taller these days, so designers need to keep up 
I was only 3 or 4th in my class. We had a few very very tall girls like over 6 feet [emoji50] 
All your yellow outfits going to look amazing, please post some pics when you do. 
I don’t really have anything yellow yet[emoji848] Hmm I have to catch up[emoji12] 
And I will. I am eyeing a few dresses and a few tops as well . We’ll see


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> It depends on your taste and how you are planning to use the black trousers. Jeans usually offers some "stretch", it can be great when travelling. Are you planning to use them for work as well and with the Chanel jacket,  are you planning a classic look or a "rock chick" look? The answer will help you decide the right black trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! Big fan of Marella and Gerard Darel. Sandro is also getting better and better, I just bought a dress. The silky part can be wrapped up either as a ballet wrap or to cover the shoulders - bit  1950s.
> 
> View attachment 4164144



Aww this dress is very beautiful @MinaAnais 
Is it black or brown.


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> It will only be for travel, but hoping I could look dressy enough for a fancy tea service with my jacket. I guess classic is what I’ll go for since I don’t think I can pull off rock chic lol.
> 
> Marella looks nice! I have to see if that’s available here. That dress is also gorgeous!




Go for trouser look jeans and you have both wolds . So you will be able to dress up with Chanel jacket but still keep more casual [emoji12], than slacks  it would give you definitely more versatility


----------



## bakeacookie

girleuro said:


> Go for trouser look jeans and you have both wolds . So you will be able to dress up with Chanel jacket but still keep more casual [emoji12], than slacks  it would give you definitely more versatility



What are trouser like jeans? [emoji28]


----------



## Gabs007

Marylin said:


> They’re actually by Marella, Max Mara’s less expensive, more youthful brand, which I’ve learnt from @MinaAnais a long time ago on this thread. I rarely find it in Germany, but off course in Milan their store is right next to max Mara.



You want to start haunting some UK sites for that if you know your size, Marella is very very cheap here (about Zara level) and with the exchange rate, total steals to be had. I do love your skirt, because often I find their stuff too patterned for my taste (I am only 5'4 so patterned dresses or skirts kind of swamp me) but your skirt is a total beauty, and I dare say it will look just as trendy in a few years, a wardrobe staple. Do you know if they make it in black too?


----------



## Gabs007

bakeacookie said:


> What are trouser like jeans? [emoji28]



I think she means jeans that look more dressy, like black jeans, different cuts, etc


----------



## girleuro

bakeacookie said:


> What are trouser like jeans? [emoji28]



He he [emoji38] I attached a few pictures 
One of mine . And some from Internet , just to give you an idea [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Just google Women trouser jeans [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

Gabs007 said:


> I think she means jeans that look more dressy, like black jeans, different cuts, etc



You got it @Gabs007 [emoji12][emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> It depends on your taste and how you are planning to use the black trousers. Jeans usually offers some "stretch", it can be great when travelling. Are you planning to use them for work as well and with the Chanel jacket,  are you planning a classic look or a "rock chick" look? The answer will help you decide the right black trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! Big fan of Marella and Gerard Darel. Sandro is also getting better and better, I just bought a dress. The silky part can be wrapped up either as a ballet wrap or to cover the shoulders - bit  1950s.
> 
> View attachment 4164144


Very pretty! What are you accessorizing it with?  Sandro is quite expensive here, I always have to hunt during the sales.


----------



## Marylin

Gabs007 said:


> You want to start haunting some UK sites for that if you know your size, Marella is very very cheap here (about Zara level) and with the exchange rate, total steals to be had. I do love your skirt, because often I find their stuff too patterned for my taste (I am only 5'4 so patterned dresses or skirts kind of swamp me) but your skirt is a total beauty, and I dare say it will look just as trendy in a few years, a wardrobe staple. Do you know if they make it in black too?


Oh thanks! I definetly will! DH is in London at least once a month, maybe I should accompany him again...
I didn’t see the skirt in black, but that might have been because it was sold out or not marked down, I only looked through the sales rack. I wore it today with a whit shirt, forgot to take a pic, but will post the outfit.


----------



## Marylin

This is how I wore it. With a 20 year old furla  bag and shoes that are at least 12 year old. If this isn’t shopping my wardrobe....


----------



## Gabs007

MinaAnais said:


> Great finds! Big fan of Marella and Gerard Darel. Sandro is also getting better and better, I just bought a dress. The silky part can be wrapped up either as a ballet wrap or to cover the shoulders - bit  1950s.
> 
> View attachment 4164144



Nothing wrong with a 50's look, absolutely love that look, since I have a rather unfashionable hourglass build with a wasp waist but a rather full bust, in 50's inspired clothes it just looks right. I love some of the designs of Plein Sud, but their cuts don't allow breast


----------



## MinaAnais

bakeacookie said:


> It will only be for travel, but hoping I could look dressy enough for a fancy tea service with my jacket. I guess classic is what I’ll go for since I don’t think I can pull off rock chic lol.
> 
> Marella looks nice! I have to see if that’s available here. That dress is also gorgeous!



Thanks!! 

I think a classic look can always be jazzed up with some accessories, I'm sure you'll come up with some great looks! 



girleuro said:


> Aww this dress is very beautiful @MinaAnais
> Is it black or brown.



Thanks! It's black 



Marylin said:


> Very pretty! What are you accessorizing it with?  Sandro is quite expensive here, I always have to hunt during the sales.



Same here, I only buy  Sandro at sales but it's worth it. There was another dress that I was looking at and I am still considering it, let's see.

I am planning to use the dress for the evening as well as a day-skirt, would it work?


----------



## MinaAnais

Gabs007 said:


> Nothing wrong with a 50's look, absolutely love that look, since I have a rather unfashionable hourglass build with a wasp waist but a rather full bust, in 50's inspired clothes it just looks right. I love some of the designs of Plein Sud, but their cuts don't allow breast



That's it! Some brands I can only admire, like agnès b. . Other brands I can admire and buy


----------



## Gabs007

MinaAnais said:


> That's it! Some brands I can only admire, like agnès b. . Other brands I can admire and buy



I love agnes b but I want to be able to close the buttons of my tops, same with Vanessa Bruno or Phillip Lim


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marylin said:


> This is how I wore it. With a 20 year old furla  bag and shoes that are at least 12 year old. If this isn’t shopping my wardrobe....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165186



I adore that skirt


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> This is how I wore it. With a 20 year old furla  bag and shoes that are at least 12 year old. If this isn’t shopping my wardrobe....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165186



That’s a beautiful look [emoji257]
Yes you are a queen [emoji73] of shopping in your own closet  [emoji38][emoji120][emoji122][emoji13] 
Sometimes when we love something it doesn’t matter how many years passed, with different outfits, it becomes like new[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Gabs007 said:


> Nothing wrong with a 50's look, absolutely love that look, since I have a rather unfashionable hourglass build with a wasp waist but a rather full bust, in 50's inspired clothes it just looks right. I love some of the designs of Plein Sud, but their cuts don't allow breast



What do you mean @Gabs007  by “unfashionable hourglass “ [emoji849], this figure (that I possess as well ,not as much on the bust area, but all proportional, )it’s the best figure , it’s bombshell, and  it’s always in fashion [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I think a classic look can always be jazzed up with some accessories, I'm sure you'll come up with some great looks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's black
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I only buy  Sandro at sales but it's worth it. There was another dress that I was looking at and I am still considering it, let's see.
> 
> I am planning to use the dress for the evening as well as a day-skirt, would it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165198



Yes of course it can work as a dress up
Or a dress down . It’s beautiful choices
You could pair with so many 
It would look also nice with bold gold accessories and also with yellow . Yellow jacket and green 
Layers of Pearl necklaces 
The possibilities are endless [emoji12]


----------



## minoxa33

Gabs007 said:


> You want to start haunting some UK sites for that if you know your size, Marella is very very cheap here (about Zara level) and with the exchange rate, total steals to be had. I do love your skirt, because often I find their stuff too patterned for my taste (I am only 5'4 so patterned dresses or skirts kind of swamp me) but your skirt is a total beauty, and I dare say it will look just as trendy in a few years, a wardrobe staple. Do you know if they make it in black too?



There is one on the German Zalando site, Marella Pioggia (rain):


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

minoxa33 said:


> There is one on the German Zalando site, Marella Pioggia (rain):
> 
> View attachment 4165654



Ahhh that's stunning too!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My outfit of the day


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4165744
> View attachment 4165745
> 
> My outfit of the day



Colorful as always nice . Have you tried to add a thin belt over all outfit with open cardigan as is , to give some more structure


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My jacket has a belt actually,. It's just tied behind.


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I think a classic look can always be jazzed up with some accessories, I'm sure you'll come up with some great looks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's black
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I only buy  Sandro at sales but it's worth it. There was another dress that I was looking at and I am still considering it, let's see.
> 
> I am planning to use the dress for the evening as well as a day-skirt, would it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165198


Love them all! All very classy. The trench over the longer skirt would bother me personally, I have a few dresses I struggle with in the winter, because short jackets are too cold and I don’t own a coat long enough to cover my long dresses completely. Luxe problem....

Guess I have to check out Sandro again..
 Oh oh...


----------



## Marylin

minoxa33 said:


> There is one on the German Zalando site, Marella Pioggia (rain):
> 
> View attachment 4165654


Thanks for posting! It’s exactly the one I bought in black and white! Love it! Won’t get it though...


----------



## Gabs007

girleuro said:


> What do you mean @Gabs007  by “unfashionable hourglass “ [emoji849], this figure (that I possess as well ,not as much on the bust area, but all proportional, )it’s the best figure , it’s bombshell, and  it’s always in fashion [emoji6][emoji38]



Hard to find clothes that fit though, most things I need to have altered or they gap at the waist and make me look dumpy and round instead of curvy


----------



## girleuro

Gabs007 said:


> Hard to find clothes that fit though, most things I need to have altered or they gap at the waist and make me look dumpy and round instead of curvy



Yes It is hard, unless they have some stretch. Or like jackets , tops, shorter than hip area. 
I have to alter most of  my clothes as well. If it fits well on the waist , then it’s too tight on the hips, and if hips are fine, then waist is swimming [emoji849] 
Most of designers, well at least premier ones, make clothes for the hangers, not women [emoji849][emoji50][emoji20] Or too boxy , or too short, well not for normal life. 
I guess that’s the one more reason why I love Chanel so much. At least they make clothes, with possibility for alterations 2 sizes up or down. 
So it always can be adjusted to the figure. So it gives much wider range of sizes that one can explore. I can go from Fr  38-46 and sometimes the top part as 36 could be altered


----------



## Gabs007

girleuro said:


> Yes It is hard, unless they have some stretch. Or like jackets , tops, shorter than hip area.
> I have to alter most of  my clothes as well. If it fits well on the waist , then it’s too tight on the hips, and if hips are fine, then waist is swimming [emoji849]
> Most of designers, well at least premier ones, make clothes for the hangers, not women [emoji849][emoji50][emoji20] Or too boxy , or too short, well not for normal life.
> I guess that’s the one more reason why I love Chanel so much. At least they make clothes, with possibility for alterations 2 sizes up or down.
> So it always can be adjusted to the figure. So it gives much wider range of sizes that one can explore. I can go from Fr  38-46 and sometimes the top part as 36 could be altered



While I like some Chanel designs, I am simply too busty for them to look good, oddly enough the DvF vintage sizes fit me well, I only wish the patterns would be a  bit more subdued, I don't like looking very "busy" and fussy patterns don't suit me, but their cuts have changed and now the cleavage for anybody who is a bit more "blessed" (or in fashion terms that would be cursed) is just not on in the right place and exposes too much. I found that Hale Bob with the wrap dresses an XS or S is the perfect fit, love their silk jerseys but again finding something that is not crazily patterned and preferably uni (black, I mostly wear black, some purple, blue, very very few reds and never yellow or orange, doesn't work for my colouring) is the challenge, but their quality and fit is really good.
Quite odd, I always disliked wrap dresses but over the years found them quite useful, and given the fact that silk jersey travels well, they are ideal for my job.


----------



## girleuro

Gabs007 said:


> While I like some Chanel designs, I am simply too busty for them to look good, oddly enough the DvF vintage sizes fit me well, I only wish the patterns would be a  bit more subdued, I don't like looking very "busy" and fussy patterns don't suit me, but their cuts have changed and now the cleavage for anybody who is a bit more "blessed" (or in fashion terms that would be cursed) is just not on in the right place and exposes too much. I found that Hale Bob with the wrap dresses an XS or S is the perfect fit, love their silk jerseys but again finding something that is not crazily patterned and preferably uni (black, I mostly wear black, some purple, blue, very very few reds and never yellow or orange, doesn't work for my colouring) is the challenge, but their quality and fit is really good.
> Quite odd, I always disliked wrap dresses but over the years found them quite useful, and given the fact that silk jersey travels well, they are ideal for my job.



Wrap dresses are beautiful. Love it very feminine. Although I don’t think I have one anymore [emoji849][emoji848] Oh I still do I think have Donna Karan one. She makes wrap dresses as well, I think. I haven’t followed for some years now, but when I did, I liked the way she makes Jersey dresses, skirts , etc, it’s sexy but elegant as well and very comfy


----------



## MinaAnais

girleuro said:


> Yes of course it can work as a dress up
> Or a dress down . It’s beautiful choices
> You could pair with so many
> It would look also nice with bold gold accessories and also with yellow . Yellow jacket and green
> Layers of Pearl necklaces
> The possibilities are endless [emoji12]



Indeed! I like the idea of layer of pearls! 



Marylin said:


> Love them all! All very classy. The trench over the longer skirt would bother me personally, I have a few dresses I struggle with in the winter, because short jackets are too cold and I don’t own a coat long enough to cover my long dresses completely. Luxe problem....
> 
> Guess I have to check out Sandro again..
> Oh oh...



Thanks! I agree that the trench may not be ideal, I think a perfecto jacket is well overdue... It's on my shopping list for this autumn.

With Sandro, I noticed that dresses / skirts /  tops can be great, whereas knitwear/ jackets and trousers are usually not that great. Have you had similar experiences?


----------



## Gabs007

girleuro said:


> Wrap dresses are beautiful. Love it very feminine. Although I don’t think I have one anymore [emoji849][emoji848] Oh I still do I think have Donna Karan one. She makes wrap dresses as well, I think. I haven’t followed for some years now, but when I did, I liked the way she makes Jersey dresses, skirts , etc, it’s sexy but elegant as well and very comfy



I do like Donna Karan, added factor that you need 1 to 2 sizes smaller than with other designers, only in Donna Karan I will ever be a size 0


----------



## girleuro

Gabs007 said:


> I do like Donna Karan, added factor that you need 1 to 2 sizes smaller than with other designers, only in Donna Karan I will ever be a size 0



Yes they  do 
A lot of times, I choose bigger sizes, just to get the longer length. It looks that Chanel started making everything very short[emoji849]. I am 5’10 and it looks that Chanel doesn’t care if the sizes are for petite or tall women. They make all sizes for all [emoji20]It does not make sense.


----------



## Gabs007

girleuro said:


> Yes they  do
> A lot of times, I choose bigger sizes, just to get the longer length. It looks that Chanel started making everything very short[emoji849]. I am 5’10 and it looks that Chanel doesn’t care if the sizes are for petite or tall women. They make all sizes for all [emoji20]It does not make sense.



I'm only 5'4 so I have to be careful with patterns and all that, add that to almost cartoonish curves, and a small but short waist, I am a bit limited in what I can wear. With that size big boobs also make you look a bit dumpy, so I avoid things with cleavage, especially much cleavage because with larger breasts, that easily looks a bit vulgar and tacky.


----------



## surfchick

Marylin said:


> This is how I wore it. With a 20 year old furla  bag and shoes that are at least 12 year old. If this isn’t shopping my wardrobe....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165186


What a great skirt!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi ladies, just to tell you I’m still reading you, just enjoying vacation with my family at the beach house, no internet and no shops!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

susanagonzc said:


> Hi ladies, just to tell you I’m still reading you, just enjoying vacation with my family at the beach house, no internet and no shops!



Sounds divine!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Hi ladies, just to tell you I’m still reading you, just enjoying vacation with my family at the beach house, no internet and no shops!



That’s the best way to spend time!  [emoji122][emoji898]
Enjoy!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

girleuro said:


> He he [emoji38] I attached a few pictures
> One of mine . And some from Internet , just to give you an idea [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164459
> View attachment 4164460
> View attachment 4164461
> 
> 
> Just google Women trouser jeans [emoji6]


wow girl you look S T U N N I N G   .... your outfit is amazing


----------



## incessantlyXchic

Vanana said:


> I ran into a size 40 a year ago during a work travel trip in store but too big and it was still at full price. There’s no lining so I don’t want to risk alteration. My Paris Rome LBJ proves to be a better choice after all.  I also bought a pink jacket that sort of took care of the craving for the pink one so I really am hoping I can add the beige Seoul jacket in my size - each color has different material and design details and beige my personal favorite with tiny white ribbons weaves in and also those tiny iridescent pink beads weaved into the fabric!  one can dream
> 
> Here is the pink and also a white jacket I got at Zara otherwise I would also be craving pink Seoul along with beige
> 
> A few actual outfits I had them on with for work. Very easy to wear jackets and one of the few best ones from Zara (usually they’re “off” here and there but these 2 worked well for me in my size
> 
> Note removable cuffs on the pink
> 
> View attachment 4152917
> View attachment 4152918
> View attachment 4152920
> View attachment 4152921
> View attachment 4152922
> View attachment 4152923
> View attachment 4152924
> View attachment 4152925
> View attachment 4152926
> View attachment 4152927


 you look super fabulous!! I love how you put your outfits together  very chic


----------



## incessantlyXchic

girleuro said:


> My outfit for yesterday’s early evening drinks on the Ocean
> My husband not so great photographer [emoji849] It’s hard to see my accessories which was leather bracelet and the same chocker and the most beautiful were buttons on the dress . They like accessories themselves. I wish it would be more visible
> Ok finally really got hot in South Florida.  . It was so humid and no breeze, not enjoyable at all[emoji20] I just was wishing that someone by mistake spill glass of water or better a bucket all over me [emoji13]
> View attachment 4137394
> View attachment 4137395
> View attachment 4137396


fashionista! loving this thread and seeing you and many other fashionable ladies!! i'm a newbie here but I am loving everything about this site already


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Hi ladies, just to tell you I’m still reading you, just enjoying vacation with my family at the beach house, no internet and no shops!


How lovely! Enjoy your time off, we’ll catch up when you’re back!


----------



## Marylin

surfchick said:


> What a great skirt!


Thanks surfchick!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> Indeed! I like the idea of layer of pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I agree that the trench may not be ideal, I think a perfecto jacket is well overdue... It's on my shopping list for this autumn.
> 
> With Sandro, I noticed that dresses / skirts /  tops can be great, whereas knitwear/ jackets and trousers are usually not that great. Have you had similar experiences?


I only have a dress or two, so my experience is limited I’m afraid.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Welcome @incessantlyXchic!!

Thanks all! Back home already, now preparing everything for my girl since she will be starting kindergarten in about a month the poor thing! But it’s been a year already and I need to go back to work...
Enjoying your pics after going back to laundry, grocery shopping etc the whole day!!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

susanagonzc said:


> Welcome @incessantlyXchic!!
> 
> Thanks all! Back home already, now preparing everything for my girl since she will be starting kindergarten in about a month the poor thing! But it’s been a year already and I need to go back to work...
> Enjoying your pics after going back to laundry, grocery shopping etc the whole day!!


thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## girleuro

incessantlyXchic said:


> fashionista! loving this thread and seeing you and many other fashionable ladies!! i'm a newbie here but I am loving everything about this site already



Thank you so much @incessantlyXchic [emoji257] 
And welcome . You going to enjoy this thread, we not just love fashion, learning from each other how to shop in our own closets , and always getting very honest advices on our outfits/or what we should buy or not. But also very warm and compassionate and close group of women and sometimes we do wonder of the subject, especially me [emoji12][emoji849], by discussing health and remedies, and positivity [emoji6]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Welcome @incessantlyXchic!!
> 
> Thanks all! Back home already, now preparing everything for my girl since she will be starting kindergarten in about a month the poor thing! But it’s been a year already and I need to go back to work...
> Enjoying your pics after going back to laundry, grocery shopping etc the whole day!!



Welcome back @susanagonzc[emoji257]
Hope you got some rest [emoji120]
Oh no your little munchkin already going to kindergarten [emoji50][emoji20][emoji23] 
Poor thing . I wonder how she is going like it [emoji849]


----------



## girleuro

So I found this skirt on resale market. It’s from Cosmopolite Collection 
I love the skirt and I am going to get cardigan as well. But now I am looking not sure if it’s long enough. It said almost 19 inches it shouldn’t be too short. [emoji849][emoji848] oh well if anything I will wear with very thick tights or OTK boots


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok so I found a little jewelry caddy that revolves so I ditched my cardboard paper towel rolls setup.


Neutrals 


Blues


	

		
			
		

		
	
pinks


	

		
			
		

		
	
aqua, burgundy and misc


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so I found a little jewelry caddy that revolves so I ditched my cardboard paper towel rolls setup.
> View attachment 4167976
> 
> Neutrals
> View attachment 4167977
> 
> Blues
> View attachment 4167978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinks
> View attachment 4167979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqua, burgundy and misc



Oh wow [emoji50] you are true accessories queen [emoji146] [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so I found a little jewelry caddy that revolves so I ditched my cardboard paper towel rolls setup.
> View attachment 4167976
> 
> Neutrals
> View attachment 4167977
> 
> Blues
> View attachment 4167978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinks
> View attachment 4167979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqua, burgundy and misc


Much better than cardboard! I couldn’t trust myself with this though, I’d drop everything trying to get to just one piece..
I’m looking at jewelry cases to hang at the wall, preferably with locks so the cleaning lady doesn’t get tempted. (I trust her, but still..)


----------



## Marylin

double post


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So I found this skirt on resale market. It’s from Cosmopolite Collection
> I love the skirt and I am going to get cardigan as well. But now I am looking not sure if it’s long enough. It said almost 19 inches it shouldn’t be too short. [emoji849][emoji848] oh well if anything I will wear with very thick tights or OTK boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167773


Well you have great legs, I can’t see why you shouldn’t wear it even if it is a bit short.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

girleuro said:


> So I found this skirt on resale market. It’s from Cosmopolite Collection
> I love the skirt and I am going to get cardigan as well. But now I am looking not sure if it’s long enough. It said almost 19 inches it shouldn’t be too short. [emoji849][emoji848] oh well if anything I will wear with very thick tights or OTK boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167773


so chic! totally wear it and forget all the stigmas around women's legs! we come in all shapes and sizes embrace your legs and if your outfit looks bomb (realllyyyy good) that's what people are going to notice- I promise


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Well you have great legs, I can’t see why you shouldn’t wear it even if it is a bit short.



Thank you @Marylin 
I don’t like too short dresses or skirts anymore. I don’t find them as elegant as knee length or longer lengths. 
If Chanel just continue old traditions. 
I know that young Hollywood likes short, but this brand was not created on those premises. Besides, anyone that want short ones, they can easy alter. Maybe they just try to save the cost. The shorter dress/skirt , needs less fabric. But it’s outrageous, they can squeeze a few extra inches for those prices, and still going up. [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

incessantlyXchic said:


> so chic! totally wear it and forget all the stigmas around women's legs! we come in all shapes and sizes embrace your legs and if your outfit looks bomb (realllyyyy good) that's what people are going to notice- I promise



Thank you You are so sweet [emoji257]
I don’t worry about stigmas. It’s just my style preference are longer lengths . But lately Chanel makes everything short. I have to get 2-3 sizes up, just to get closer to the length that I would prefer [emoji50]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Believe me girleuro has killer legs, she could rock any mini skirt! I also prefer longer lenght skirts and dresses, i think they are more flattering on my body type, plus you don’t have to worry when you bend over to pick something up lol


----------



## incessantlyXchic

has anyone here bought anything from Victoria Beckham's line? I think it would be worth checking out. her stuff is normally classic, streamlined, sophisticated, and not super short.


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Believe me girleuro has killer legs, she could rock any mini skirt! I also prefer longer lenght skirts and dresses, i think they are more flattering on my body type, plus you don’t have to worry when you bend over to pick something up lol



Aww thank you so much @susanagonzc[emoji257][emoji56]I think so too that Longer lengths just more elegant on any body type [emoji4] 
Lol [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

incessantlyXchic said:


> has anyone here bought anything from Victoria Beckham's line? I think it would be worth checking out. her stuff is normally classic, streamlined, sophisticated, and not super short.



I haven’t although I do like, i kind of in Chanel right now. I believe someone put spell on me [emoji849][emoji15][emoji20] [emoji13]that’s the only brand that I don’t get bored with , and love earlier years and seasons as much as new if not more. [emoji848]So that keeps me from wasting money. Everything I buy, I love to wear. Although if they continue with making things shorter and shorter, I might have to change my heart
I am tired from getting dresses 3 sizes bigger, just to get a decent length [emoji849]
And the rest needs major alterations [emoji20]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Everlane just put international shipping... expensive, but I’m saving for a pair of jeans. I’m putting all my money towards vacation for next year. So shopping my own wardrobe for a while, which is good because now that it is purged and curated, I need just a couple of things. 
Also, who is ready for fall???


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really want the evelane ponte pants now that they ship to me. But not placing an order anytime just yet.


----------



## surfchick

susanagonzc said:


> Everlane just put international shipping... expensive, but I’m saving for a pair of jeans. I’m putting all my money towards vacation for next year. So shopping my own wardrobe for a while, which is good because now that it is purged and curated, I need just a couple of things.
> Also, who is ready for fall???


ME! I am ready for the fall. It's still so hot in my location. I am ready to break out all my cute jackets and boots!


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Everlane just put international shipping... expensive, but I’m saving for a pair of jeans. I’m putting all my money towards vacation for next year. So shopping my own wardrobe for a while, which is good because now that it is purged and curated, I need just a couple of things.
> Also, who is ready for fall???



Good choice @susanagonzc [emoji122] 
The new outfit to get is nice, but have a nice vacation with the family is priceless [emoji13] love your priorities. Life is too short. Enjoy [emoji6] 
I don’t know about fall. Florida will not have fall weather soon. So unless I go to Europe, no worries at all! 
Love cooler weather this year. 
On that note. The skirt that I was afraid to be too short arrived. Its quite thick and very soft, not itching at all[emoji28]It’s not too short at all , a few inches above the knees, although I love more longer lengths, gives much more elegance. 
So I also purchased dress as the skirt, in cream with gold. And I purchased 3 sizes or more [emoji848] too big, so I am confident that I will get the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
length I want, by doing that. My Alterations lady said no problem, she will alter the rest of the dress, to fit me [emoji6]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Good choice @susanagonzc [emoji122]
> The new outfit to get is nice, but have a nice vacation with the family is priceless [emoji13] love your priorities. Life is too short. Enjoy [emoji6]
> I don’t know about fall. Florida will not have fall weather soon. So unless I go to Europe, no worries at all!
> Love cooler weather this year.
> On that note. The skirt that I was afraid to be too short arrived. Its quite thick and very soft, not itching at all[emoji28]It’s not too short at all , a few inches above the knees, although I love more longer lengths, gives much more elegance.
> So I also purchased dress as the skirt, in cream with gold. And I purchased 3 sizes or more [emoji848] too big, so I am confident that I will get the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> length I want, by doing that. My Alterations lady said no problem, she will alter the rest of the dress, to fit me [emoji6]



Looks like a very classic piece to me. Can’t wait to see it on you! 
We’re having a much colder week. Huge temperature drop on Friday and so cold last night I was tempted to get some firewood out of the basement....
At least it gave me a chance to wear my new Marella sweater. Very simply. Just for running errands and to visit my dear sister at the hospital. Trying to brighten her day.


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Everlane just put international shipping... expensive, but I’m saving for a pair of jeans. I’m putting all my money towards vacation for next year. So shopping my own wardrobe for a while, which is good because now that it is purged and curated, I need just a couple of things.
> Also, who is ready for fall???


Looks like we’re having to be ready much quicker than we wanted to be. These endless hot summer days made me believe they indeed were endless. They’re not! It’s cold! I don’t want to wear socks and coats and hats!
Maybe I’ll have to go and get my winter coat next month.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marylin said:


> Looks like we’re having to be ready much quicker than we wanted to be. These endless hot summer days made me believe they indeed were endless. They’re not! It’s cold! I don’t want to wear socks and coats and hats!
> Maybe I’ll have to go and get my winter coat next month.



Me in Spain and I can’t wait for crisp autumn days and leaves and wind, you in Germany longing for Sun... Classic! Hopefully your sister is feeling better.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Looks like a very classic piece to me. Can’t wait to see it on you!
> We’re having a much colder week. Huge temperature drop on Friday and so cold last night I was tempted to get some firewood out of the basement....
> At least it gave me a chance to wear my new Marella sweater. Very simply. Just for running errands and to visit my dear sister at the hospital. Trying to brighten her day.
> 
> View attachment 4175405



Thank you @Marylin I make sure that I have warm clothes, in case I will be heading for Europe and also the Florida wasn’t as hot, so who knows, we might get cooler fall and winter here too. 
It’s beautiful outfit, and definitely happy one . [emoji13]That yellow will brighten anyone’s day[emoji6]  
And I love combination with those pants . Elegant as always


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Looks like we’re having to be ready much quicker than we wanted to be. These endless hot summer days made me believe they indeed were endless. They’re not! It’s cold! I don’t want to wear socks and coats and hats!
> Maybe I’ll have to go and get my winter coat next month.



Oh no cold already [emoji849] winter coat [emoji30] That’s too much of change from the heat to cold [emoji20]


----------



## girleuro

susanagonzc said:


> Me in Spain and I can’t wait for crisp autumn days and leaves and wind, you in Germany longing for Sun... Classic! Hopefully your sister is feeling better.



Is it still hot ? @susanagonzc 
Hopefully fall will come soon  with leaves and wind. 
It’s beautiful but not sure if I could survive[emoji849] after used to this hot climate all the time. 
My very good friend , she left Florida, after 25 years, and now she is back in Germany, for about a year, she was telling me in the middle of summer, than everyone was crying from heat, that is a spring weather, [emoji849][emoji50]and she is crying, terrified of the winter


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Me in Spain and I can’t wait for crisp autumn days and leaves and wind, you in Germany longing for Sun... Classic! Hopefully your sister is feeling better.


Thanks for asking, she is better and out of the hospital.
This was summer’s last day I’m afraid. It has started to rain and hail and we’re having thunderstorms. It’s supposed to be like this a few days and once it’s over usually fall is here. I was a bit down putting my straw bag back in the closet thinking this might have been it’s last outing for the year.


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Is it still hot ? @susanagonzc
> Hopefully fall will come soon  with leaves and wind.
> It’s beautiful but not sure if I could survive[emoji849] after used to this hot climate all the time.
> My very good friend , she left Florida, after 25 years, and now she is back in Germany, for about a year, she was telling me in the middle of summer, than everyone was crying from heat, that is a spring weather, [emoji849][emoji50]and she is crying, terrified of the winter


We might have to switch countries girleuro, I would love the heat to stay just a bit longer...


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> We might have to switch countries girleuro, I would love the heat to stay just a bit longer...



Well I don’t know @Marylin [emoji848][emoji6]
I don’t like too much heat, but boy winter in Europe sounds terrifying [emoji15][emoji33]
I am seriously checking out furs .I know I would need it probably around second part of October, definitely November [emoji849]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have been loving this Celine cashmere sweater coat for 13 years!


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4177820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been loving this Celine cashmere sweater coat for 13 years!


And it’s loving you! It looks perfect still! Lovely color! Those pieces aren’t great for transitioning your summer wardrobe into fall and this is a very good example.


----------



## Marylin

Summer is over, it’s been raining for two days and it’s so cold, I have the floor heating on. We had the longest, hottest summer I can remember and I miss it already. Never have I had a day with just a bathing suit to put  into stylebook...  thought it’s would be fun to share. This was just August, July and June we’re just as hot.


----------



## Vanana

Determined to wear the gladiator sandals today before summer is over and was torn on which outfit worked better. Ended up with the shorts but still not sure  

Happy Labor Day weekend for those in the  US!!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Thank you You are so sweet [emoji257]
> I don’t worry about stigmas. It’s just my style preference are longer lengths . But lately Chanel makes everything short. I have to get 2-3 sizes up, just to get closer to the length that I would prefer [emoji50]


Likewise!!! I have so far only able to buy 1 chanel dress because the length is so short on them in recent seasons that they are truly only tunics on me  
Major thumbs down!!!


----------



## Vanana

girleuro said:


> Good choice @susanagonzc [emoji122]
> The new outfit to get is nice, but have a nice vacation with the family is priceless [emoji13] love your priorities. Life is too short. Enjoy [emoji6]
> I don’t know about fall. Florida will not have fall weather soon. So unless I go to Europe, no worries at all!
> Love cooler weather this year.
> On that note. The skirt that I was afraid to be too short arrived. Its quite thick and very soft, not itching at all[emoji28]It’s not too short at all , a few inches above the knees, although I love more longer lengths, gives much more elegance.
> So I also purchased dress as the skirt, in cream with gold. And I purchased 3 sizes or more [emoji848] too big, so I am confident that I will get the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> length I want, by doing that. My Alterations lady said no problem, she will alter the rest of the dress, to fit me [emoji6]


Wow that’s a great classic piece!! What material is it? Can’t wait to see it on you- mod shot request!!!!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4177820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been loving this Celine cashmere sweater coat for 13 years!



It’s beautiful and love color and it looks like hold on pretty well. That’s what I love about premier designers. Majority of their clothes have a great quality


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Summer is over, it’s been raining for two days and it’s so cold, I have the floor heating on. We had the longest, hottest summer I can remember and I miss it already. Never have I had a day with just a bathing suit to put  into stylebook...  thought it’s would be fun to share. This was just August, July and June we’re just as hot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179544



Oh no[emoji849] I do remember that type of weather it’s the worst[emoji33] 
I don’t mind a little cold , so you can dress very warm but rain, ... wet feet most of the times come with strong winds as well. So nowhere to hide, broken umbrellas [emoji20]
Wow whole month of different outfits. Everything looks beautiful as always [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Likewise!!! I have so far only able to buy 1 chanel dress because the length is so short on them in recent seasons that they are truly only tunics on me
> Major thumbs down!!!



[emoji23] I hope it will change. That’s why I am looking in earlier years dresses or a few sizes bigger [emoji849][emoji20] not fear to tall women


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Wow that’s a great classic piece!! What material is it? Can’t wait to see it on you- mod shot request!!!!



It’s from Cosmopolite it’s kind of mix cashmere, mohair, but not itchy and very cozy and quite thick 
It’s way too big , so it’s going to alterations . I also purchased the same type black with gold skirt , but skirt is my size, so it’s a few inches above the knee length [emoji20]it’s not too bad, but I would prefer true knee length or a few inches below. I will wear with OTK boots or thick tights


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Determined to wear the gladiator sandals today before summer is over and was torn on which outfit worked better. Ended up with the shorts but still not sure
> 
> Happy Labor Day weekend for those in the  US!!
> View attachment 4179914
> View attachment 4179915




You look beautiful @Vanana
I love both looks, but with the dress I love more [emoji12]
That white dress pearly Chanel bag and gladiators-looks like summer to me[emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

[


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Determined to wear the gladiator sandals today before summer is over and was torn on which outfit worked better. Ended up with the shorts but still not sure
> 
> Happy Labor Day weekend for those in the  US!!
> View attachment 4179914
> View attachment 4179915


I agreee with girleuro, the dress makes the sandals stand out more. The shorts are cute, but it looks as if you lost the courage to go all the way half way in. Does that sound stupid? It probably does, I just like how the one color and one piece in the dress outfit enhances the beauty of the sandals, maybe that’s it. Plus, these great legs don’t really need any distraction.y

Oh and maybe it’s because the dress looks more like the Roman toga (even if very short... )


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

The dress is more daring, I agree! Plus greek sandals and white always go together!


----------



## Marylin

Girls, I need your advice. I saw these pants in Milan at Max Mara and fell in love with the material. They’re so soft and comfortable,  but I resisted then, thinking that if I really wanted them I could buy them closer to home. I found them at half the price and still love them, but don’t know if they’re just something to wear at home or appropriate for work and out and about. They’re a bit long (@girleuro you should look into this style ) I will have to alter them. Any idea how to wear them without having to get anything new? Most of you know my style by now, I’m a bit basic trying to look classic and not as boring as I am. Appreciate your advice, as always. (Difficult to see in the pics, but there’s a silk stripe F the sides.) I don’t like how they style it in the official picture at all, btw.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Girls, I need your advice. I saw these pants in Milan at Max Mara and fell in love with the material. They’re so soft and comfortable,  but I resisted then, thinking that if I really wanted them I could buy them closer to home. I found them at half the price and still love them, but don’t know if they’re just something to wear at home or appropriate for work and out and about. They’re a bit long (@girleuro you should look into this style ) I will have to alter them. Any idea how to wear them without having to get anything new? Most of you know my style by now, I’m a bit basic trying to look classic and not as boring as I am. Appreciate your advice, as always. (Difficult to see in the pics, but there’s a silk stripe F the sides.) I don’t like how they style it in the official picture at all, btw.
> 
> View attachment 4185813
> View attachment 4185814



I like the style @Marylin You definitely can dress them up . And you can combine with so many colors as well. 
Silk blouses (pink , neutral, neutral bodysuits and belted scarf for a pop of color, with leather jacket, 
T shirt and cardigan with scarf . 
I think your blue ruffle blouse, the one that you wear with your sparkly skirt, would be nice as well. 
I think you could also pair with some sparkly top [emoji848] tuxedo jacket . Belted sweaters


----------



## girleuro

girleuro said:


> I like the style @Marylin You definitely can dress them up . And you can combine with so many colors as well.
> Silk blouses (pink , neutral, neutral bodysuits and belted scarf for a pop of color, with leather jacket,
> T shirt and cardigan with scarf .
> I think your blue ruffle blouse, the one that you wear with your sparkly skirt, would be nice as well.
> I think you could also pair with some sparkly top [emoji848] tuxedo jacket . Belted sweaters



Correction the blouse of the shoulders blue[emoji13]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> I like the style @Marylin You definitely can dress them up . And you can combine with so many colors as well.
> Silk blouses (pink , neutral, neutral bodysuits and belted scarf for a pop of color, with leather jacket,
> T shirt and cardigan with scarf .
> I think your blue ruffle blouse, the one that you wear with your sparkly skirt, would be nice as well.
> I think you could also pair with some sparkly top [emoji848] tuxedo jacket . Belted sweaters


You do know my wardrobe, don’t you? 
You’re right about silk blouses, that would really dress it up. Anything too stiff will just destroy the flowy look. I’ll  try it with one of my knitted long cardigans. First I’ll have to get the legs shortened, than I’ll post pics!


----------



## Marylin

I did it. I finally gave in to getting a new Max Mara down parka after having worn my old one for seven winters, almost every day. I will not get rid of that one, since it’s not really damaged apart from a button that doesn’t quite close and the fact that the color is not as pristine as it used to be. This is the old one...


----------



## Marylin

And here is the new one. I got it complete with detachable fur accessories and can’t stop looking at it. It’s reversible, but I like this side better.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> And here is the new one. I got it complete with detachable fur accessories and can’t stop looking at it. It’s reversible, but I like this side better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187374
> 
> View attachment 4187373



Perfect for the winter!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> And here is the new one. I got it complete with detachable fur accessories and can’t stop looking at it. It’s reversible, but I like this side better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187374
> 
> View attachment 4187373



Ah I love them both@ Marylin well the second one looks more shiny and i Love those fur details [emoji7]. Looks very cozy and sleek without being bulky [emoji13] 
Now you can weather real winter [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

I was very surprised today receiving a package from France. In it was my very own favorite knitcoat/cardigan that I had forgotten in my hotel room over a month ago. I had noticed my mistake a few hours into the trip back and called, but they hadn’t found it. I tried a few more times,  but the coat was lost. What a nice surprise to have it back! It doesn’t seem like much,  but it goes with everything and I pack it for every trip. (I bought it when pregnant  with my first born, 17 years ago...)
Welcome back to my wardrobe!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I was very surprised today receiving a package from France. In it was my very own favorite knitcoat/cardigan that I had forgotten in my hotel room over a month ago. I had noticed my mistake a few hours into the trip back and called, but they hadn’t found it. I tried a few more times,  but the coat was lost. What a nice surprise to have it back! It doesn’t seem like much,  but it goes with everything and I pack it for every trip. (I bought it when pregnant  with my first born, 17 years ago...)
> Welcome back to my wardrobe!
> 
> View attachment 4192697
> View attachment 4192698
> View attachment 4192699



What a sweet surprise. @Marylin It looks beautiful with all your styling pics , especially I love with that blue ensemble, so elegant [emoji7] Love that blue Chanel bag , but I know nothing can beat the sentiment attached to the jacket, it’s priceless 
Congrats [emoji122][emoji120]


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Girls, I need your advice. I saw these pants in Milan at Max Mara and fell in love with the material. They’re so soft and comfortable,  but I resisted then, thinking that if I really wanted them I could buy them closer to home. I found them at half the price and still love them, but don’t know if they’re just something to wear at home or appropriate for work and out and about. They’re a bit long (@girleuro you should look into this style [emoji2]) I will have to alter them. Any idea how to wear them without having to get anything new? Most of you know my style by now, I’m a bit basic trying to look classic and not as boring as I am. Appreciate your advice, as always. (Difficult to see in the pics, but there’s a silk stripe F the sides.) I don’t like how they style it in the official picture at all, btw.
> 
> View attachment 4185813
> View attachment 4185814


A bit late to the party ... but I would say these would be nice with some booties and an oversized slouchy knitted top Ie black, blue or cream? With a nice scarf. Or so you have a cream collared top with black or brown spots?


----------



## Vanana

Marylin said:


> I was very surprised today receiving a package from France. In it was my very own favorite knitcoat/cardigan that I had forgotten in my hotel room over a month ago. I had noticed my mistake a few hours into the trip back and called, but they hadn’t found it. I tried a few more times,  but the coat was lost. What a nice surprise to have it back! It doesn’t seem like much,  but it goes with everything and I pack it for every trip. (I bought it when pregnant  with my first born, 17 years ago...)
> Welcome back to my wardrobe!
> 
> View attachment 4192697
> View attachment 4192698
> View attachment 4192699


Congratulations- that is SUPER!!! So lucky they found it and took the trouble to send it back to you! 
I can totally relate because about a year ago I traveled to Prague for work and when I was packing I didn’t see my very very favorite white blouse that was on the white bed sheets and left it behind. I checked online and of course it was discontinued. It is the perfect white blouse.  I was still obsessive and every time in the past year when I go into that store I will look through all white clothing to see if by chance there is one. 
A month ago I was in that store to look at a pair of pants and by habit I go through the white shirts and a sales associate asked me if I was looking for something specific and I told her about the lost white shirt story and she expressed her sympathy. While I continue browsing jewelry, she walked over with a white shirt and said she only found one in the back that may not be the one but sound similar to what I lost and said it’s the only one. GUESS WHAT?! It’s my perfect white shirt!!!! AND it’s my size!!!!! 

I literally start screaming and jumping up and down!!! And then we went to pay for it and it was 75% off (because it’s discontinued past season). I swear that must be one of my best shopping days/stories!!

Nothing like being reunited with your beloved basics!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

from a paper towel roll to an entire glass shelf. My costume jewelry!


----------



## girleuro

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4197304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a paper towel roll to an entire glass shelf. My costume jewelry!



Oh wow I love it. Very beautiful. Looks very chic [emoji7] 
I love this version over paper towel one. 
So luxurious [emoji122]


----------



## girleuro

Vanana said:


> Congratulations- that is SUPER!!! So lucky they found it and took the trouble to send it back to you!
> I can totally relate because about a year ago I traveled to Prague for work and when I was packing I didn’t see my very very favorite white blouse that was on the white bed sheets and left it behind. I checked online and of course it was discontinued. It is the perfect white blouse.  I was still obsessive and every time in the past year when I go into that store I will look through all white clothing to see if by chance there is one.
> A month ago I was in that store to look at a pair of pants and by habit I go through the white shirts and a sales associate asked me if I was looking for something specific and I told her about the lost white shirt story and she expressed her sympathy. While I continue browsing jewelry, she walked over with a white shirt and said she only found one in the back that may not be the one but sound similar to what I lost and said it’s the only one. GUESS WHAT?! It’s my perfect white shirt!!!! AND it’s my size!!!!!
> 
> I literally start screaming and jumping up and down!!! And then we went to pay for it and it was 75% off (because it’s discontinued past season). I swear that must be one of my best shopping days/stories!!
> 
> Nothing like being reunited with your beloved basics!!!



What a beautiful story @Vanana so happy for you. I know how it feels, when you lose something or just can’t find. I get nuts , I spend hours in my closet sometimes to find something missing. I think , the power of suggestion and wanting and believing so strong, that’s why you found it. 
If our husbands would read our journey of finding things, or longing for lost ones, they would think, that we are nuts [emoji13] , I know mine would and he would say, , [emoji849]
“ if you use the same passion and belief  in anything you want to achieve, you will not need to look for something, it would be in your closet plenty [emoji12]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

girleuro said:


> Oh wow I love it. Very beautiful. Looks very chic [emoji7]
> I love this version over paper towel one.
> So luxurious [emoji122]



Thanks!!!


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> A bit late to the party ... but I would say these would be nice with some booties and an oversized slouchy knitted top Ie black, blue or cream? With a nice scarf. Or so you have a cream collared top with black or brown spots?


Sass, thanks for your advice, I hadn’t thought about slouchy, but of course that would fit quite nicely with the relaxed look of the pants, as long as I keep some kind of shape on the top. And wear a bit of a heal. 
It’s been hot the last few days, so I’m still in summer dresses and short sleeves, but it will get cold and rainy next week so that could be the pants’ first outing..


----------



## Marylin

Vanana said:


> Congratulations- that is SUPER!!! So lucky they found it and took the trouble to send it back to you!
> I can totally relate because about a year ago I traveled to Prague for work and when I was packing I didn’t see my very very favorite white blouse that was on the white bed sheets and left it behind. I checked online and of course it was discontinued. It is the perfect white blouse.  I was still obsessive and every time in the past year when I go into that store I will look through all white clothing to see if by chance there is one.
> A month ago I was in that store to look at a pair of pants and by habit I go through the white shirts and a sales associate asked me if I was looking for something specific and I told her about the lost white shirt story and she expressed her sympathy. While I continue browsing jewelry, she walked over with a white shirt and said she only found one in the back that may not be the one but sound similar to what I lost and said it’s the only one. GUESS WHAT?! It’s my perfect white shirt!!!! AND it’s my size!!!!!
> 
> I literally start screaming and jumping up and down!!! And then we went to pay for it and it was 75% off (because it’s discontinued past season). I swear that must be one of my best shopping days/stories!!
> 
> Nothing like being reunited with your beloved basics!!!



Oh that’s such a great story! Much more special than finding something nice or getting something very expensive. I’m sure you cherish that blouse more than many other items!


----------



## girleuro

So talking about lost and found. 
I think I lost my camellia brooch. I don’t really have brooches. I only have one which came with the dress from 2011a Collection and another camellia which came with LBD as well and one more camellia that I can’t find [emoji20]
I kind of didn’t find much use, for my climate, I prefer more of Necklaces , chokers, Head accessories 
But I think with soon transitioning to living more in Europe and other climates than Florida, I would like some brooches [emoji848] I can see use of them [emoji13]
Anyways I can’t find one of my 2 camellias. I looked the closet for 2 -3 hours, I was exhausted and sad. So I started looking to replace my camellia. I really wasn’t ready to purchase ,I was looking to save on jacket or a dress. but I stumbled up on this beauty on resale market.  I saw it a while ago but it was sold fast, so now once I saw again, I decided to purchase. It’s so pretty, more than just simple camellia it has some bling bling in it as well [emoji12] 
It’s from Cosmopolite, that was the Collection that I really Love 
I know I will be looking for so many beauties from this collection, for years to come [emoji4]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> So talking about lost and found.
> I think I lost my camellia brooch. I don’t really have brooches. I only have one which came with the dress from 2011a Collection and another camellia which came with LBD as well and one more camellia that I can’t find [emoji20]
> I kind of didn’t find much use, for my climate, I prefer more of Necklaces , chokers, Head accessories
> But I think with soon transitioning to living more in Europe and other climates than Florida, I would like some brooches [emoji848] I can see use of them [emoji13]
> Anyways I can’t find one of my 2 camellias. I looked the closet for 2 -3 hours, I was exhausted and sad. So I started looking to replace my camellia. I really wasn’t ready to purchase ,I was looking to save on jacket or a dress. but I stumbled up on this beauty on resale market.  I saw it a while ago but it was sold fast, so now once I saw again, I decided to purchase. It’s so pretty, more than just simple camellia it has some bling bling in it as well [emoji12]
> It’s from Cosmopolite, that was the Collection that I really Love
> I know I will be looking for so many beauties from this collection, for years to come [emoji4]
> View attachment 4198481


You know you’ll find the one you think you lost as soon as you get the new one.


----------



## Marylin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4197304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a paper towel roll to an entire glass shelf. My costume jewelry!


Love it! My sister has a very similar display and it’s just pure joy to look at everything. I just bought two jewelry cases to hang at the wall in the dressing room. They’re just practical and I can lock everything up. Don’t want to tempt anyone. My cleaning lady is lovely and nice, but she’s here by herself a lot and I know I wouldn’t notice right away, if something little went missing. Also my mother has a key and it would be easy for the nurse to get tempted. 
But how much prettier yours is!


----------



## Marylin

I had promised to share a picture of the sparkly skirt I wore to the wedding party in July. I haven’t forgotten, but I had forgotten to take a pic! The bride just sent me this though. Her comment was that there’s a mermaid in the back yard....


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You know you’ll find the one you think you lost as soon as you get the new one.



Lol [emoji23] I hope not [emoji12] 
Well if it happens, I will gift that one to my friend or niece, 
The new one is so much interesting and prettier. [emoji7]The one I lost was simple black one, although I did loved it, but I am happy that it happened this way , now I have with some bling in camellia. 
I think it can easy dress up the simplest outfit, like even the simple t shirt[emoji13]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Love it! My sister has a very similar display and it’s just pure joy to look at everything. I just bought two jewelry cases to hang at the wall in the dressing room. They’re just practical and I can lock everything up. Don’t want to tempt anyone. My cleaning lady is lovely and nice, but she’s here by herself a lot and I know I wouldn’t notice right away, if something little went missing. Also my mother has a key and it would be easy for the nurse to get tempted.
> But how much prettier yours is!



Aww I love it the glass more. I will definitely get one like this in my new home. Well it’s going to be in my walking closet, which would be closed and only accessible to cleaning lady. But I would not worry . It will be done two ways. Or someone who I really trust, would supervise or even better, it will definitely will be installed invisible cameras . Maybe I even would set up alarm as well [emoji848][emoji12] that would give me signal through the app , wherever I am in the world. [emoji13] 
I think @Marylin , you should put some cameras, if cleaning lady or nurse has access. Don’t tempt them , even if it’s locked. 
I actually truly believe, that by one of the nurses, in earlier years, was stolen my gold chain. And it was in the closet. 
Although I didn’t care much for the design, it was quite big and it was my husband’s one of the first gifts , in the beginning of our dating. [emoji20]
And with gold going at the prices,that are now, I could use that money, if I want, for some great purchases.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sass, thanks for your advice, I hadn’t thought about slouchy, but of course that would fit quite nicely with the relaxed look of the pants, as long as I keep some kind of shape on the top. And wear a bit of a heal.
> It’s been hot the last few days, so I’m still in summer dresses and short sleeves, but it will get cold and rainy next week so that could be the pants’ first outing..



Wow that’s nice that you still able to get some sunshine. [emoji4] 
We still have quiet warm but not too hot. We spent last Saturday evening by the Ocean. It was the most amazing weather ever. And it was open concert, so we enjoyed older music, although having husband, which had hundred trades, and one of them were DJ , and producer, I never lack music [emoji13]
He actually carries a small purse size speaker [emoji849], so if there is no music or he doesn’t like one, we always have our own music . 
I love it. We have the same taste in music [emoji28]. I love Love songs, but right now , I am in R&B and I do like some not so hard rap as well [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Aww I love it the glass more. I will definitely get one like this in my new home. Well it’s going to be in my walking closet, which would be closed and only accessible to cleaning lady. But I would not worry . It will be done two ways. Or someone who I really trust, would supervise or even better, it will definitely will be installed invisible cameras . Maybe I even would set up alarm as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would give me signal through the app , wherever I am in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @Marylin , you should put some cameras, if cleaning lady or nurse has access. Don’t tempt them , even if it’s locked.
> I actually truly believe, that by one of the nurses, in earlier years, was stolen my gold chain. And it was in the closet.
> Although I didn’t care much for the design, it was quite big and it was my husband’s one of the first gifts , in the beginning of our dating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with gold going at the prices,that are now, I could use that money, if I want, for some great purchases.


Oh it’s terrible that you got taken advantage of so badly. I will never understand how people just take what’s not theirs if it’s not out of hunger or complete desperation. I also hate it when I find out someone has gone through my things. I had to get rid of two cleaning  ladies before this one, because of that. And one was let go by my youngest when he was four.   She was talking on the phone forever while she was supposed to clean up and he asked her if I give her money also for talking on the phone and if this was a way to earn money he could do that as well. She started yelling at him, so he told her she shouldn’t come any more, because he doesn’t like people raising their voices (I know all of this because my mother was there in another room listening without them noticing...) so that was the last we’ve seen of the woman and we were not upset...


----------



## Marylin

I believe, one of us is celebrating her birthday today? @girleuro hopefully I’m right and today is the day.
If it is: happy birthday to you and may your new year fulfill all its promises, take you where you have been wanting to go for so long and have you always dressed in wonderful outfits and styles!


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> I believe, one of us is celebrating her birthday today? @girleuro hopefully I’m right and today is the day.
> If it is: happy birthday to you and may your new year fulfill all its promises, take you where you have been wanting to go for so long and have you always dressed in wonderful outfits and styles!



Awww @Marylin you remembered thank you so much for the wishes [emoji38] 
Yes it was on Friday [emoji6] I had an amazing day. Weather was perfect 
And had a nice dinner with my Hubby on the Ocean . Here some pictures.


----------



## Dextersmom

girleuro said:


> Awww @Marylin you remembered thank you so much for the wishes [emoji38]
> Yes it was on Friday [emoji6] I had an amazing day. Weather was perfect
> And had a nice dinner with my Hubby on the Ocean . Here some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207946
> View attachment 4207947
> View attachment 4207948


You look beautiful and happy.


----------



## girleuro

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful and happy.



Thank you @Dextersmom [emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Awww @Marylin you remembered thank you so much for the wishes [emoji38]
> Yes it was on Friday [emoji6] I had an amazing day. Weather was perfect
> And had a nice dinner with my Hubby on the Ocean . Here some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207946
> View attachment 4207947
> View attachment 4207948


Beautiful! You look amazing!


----------



## Marylin

Sorry girls, I was mia for so long. Busy, busy times. 
I do think of you all and wonder how your Fall wardrobes are coming. Any new additions? Any shopping plans? Any new ways to wear what’s been stored away for the last few months? 
I’m slowly exchanging pants, sweaters and dresses, washing everything or taking it to the dry cleaners, before putting it away for the winter and bringing back thick pullovers and coats. This is the worst time for my limited wardrobe capacities, though. While it’s cold and foggy in the mornings and sometimes all day, we also have sunny afternoons, almost hot weather, so I might start the day with a down coat, and end up barefoot and in shorts in the afternoon, while we’re almost ready to light a fire in the fireplace for the first time in the evening.
How do you all cope with the uncertain temperatures?


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Beautiful! You look amazing!



Thank you @Marylin[emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Sorry girls, I was mia for so long. Busy, busy times.
> I do think of you all and wonder how your Fall wardrobes are coming. Any new additions? Any shopping plans? Any new ways to wear what’s been stored away for the last few months?
> I’m slowly exchanging pants, sweaters and dresses, washing everything or taking it to the dry cleaners, before putting it away for the winter and bringing back thick pullovers and coats. This is the worst time for my limited wardrobe capacities, though. While it’s cold and foggy in the mornings and sometimes all day, we also have sunny afternoons, almost hot weather, so I might start the day with a down coat, and end up barefoot and in shorts in the afternoon, while we’re almost ready to light a fire in the fireplace for the first time in the evening.
> How do you all cope with the uncertain temperatures?



Oh no it’s not a great weather to be in come to South Florida [emoji12] 
We still enjoying great weather 
I attached a picture from last Sunday. We celebrated our wedding anniversary and my husband’s birthday. All day on the Ocean. The day was amazing. I wear my jeans, the once that my husband didn’t like me to wear before. But since I lost some weight, they fit me nice and he likes it . And my camellia arrived as well. I wear it , I don’t know if it’s visible on navy top [emoji849]...
But of course since I used to the climate, I am slowly preparing for cooler weather and for fall clothing 
Speaking about fall clothing , I purchased a few skirts, the pink one in checks from supermarket collection and the white robot skirt . And also knee length navy jacket/coat or even dress from 2016 collection 
White Cashmere /silk scarf/ wrap  from 2016 , which can be worn as swimming suit cover up . Skirts need alterations I guess I lost some weight, and my usual size quite big [emoji15] 
So I will post pics when I get them altered


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Oh no it’s not a great weather to be in come to South Florida [emoji12]
> We still enjoying great weather
> I attached a picture from last Sunday. We celebrated our wedding anniversary and my husband’s birthday. All day on the Ocean. The day was amazing. I wear my jeans, the once that my husband didn’t like me to wear before. But since I lost some weight, they fit me nice and he likes it . And my camellia arrived as well. I wear it , I don’t know if it’s visible on navy top [emoji849]...
> But of course since I used to the climate, I am slowly preparing for cooler weather and for fall clothing
> Speaking about fall clothing , I purchased a few skirts, the pink one in checks from supermarket collection and the white robot skirt . And also knee length navy jacket/coat or even dress from 2016 collection
> White Cashmere /silk scarf/ wrap  from 2016 , which can be worn as swimming suit cover up . Skirts need alterations I guess I lost some weight, and my usual size quite big [emoji15]
> So I will post pics when I get them altered
> View attachment 4220424


You look great! What a nice picture. Happy belated anniversary and I hope your husband had a good day as well in his birthday!
I was thinking about you Ladies in Florida. I hope everyone is safe and you’re not affected my Michael at all.


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> You look great! What a nice picture. Happy belated anniversary and I hope your husband had a good day as well in his birthday!
> I was thinking about you Ladies in Florida. I hope everyone is safe and you’re not affected my Michael at all.



Thank you @Marylin[emoji257] We had a great time . My husband was happy, he got his pancakes for Sunday brunch and I had unlimited Mimosas/Bellinis [emoji13]
I am in South Florida so it’s amazing weather here, [emoji12] 
not sure about the other ladies, if they are more up north it was a horrible storm [emoji15]. I haven’t seen pictures, but my husband compared to hurricane Andrew


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Thank you @Marylin[emoji257] We had a great time . My husband was happy, he got his pancakes for Sunday brunch and I had unlimited Mimosas/Bellinis [emoji13]
> I am in South Florida so it’s amazing weather here, [emoji12]
> not sure about the other ladies, if they are more up north it was a horrible storm [emoji15]. I haven’t seen pictures, but my husband compared to hurricane Andrew


Thank God you’re far away! Sounds like a great celebration!


----------



## MinaAnais

I've decided to replace my red bag with a new version, I love it! It's my first purchase since the heatwave!


----------



## girleuro

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4223139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to replace my red bag with a new version, I love it! It's my first purchase since the heatwave!



Aww I love it it’s pretty@MinaAnais congrats [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Marylin said:


> Thank God you’re far away! Sounds like a great celebration!



Yes God is great[emoji120] He does protect us, Maybe sometimes we don’t get answered all the prayers, I guess he has its own time, but I definitely can’t complain, he does come through whenever I truly desperate/need him [emoji120][emoji56]
I prayed to keep this year out of storms[emoji120] I told myself that this is last year, that we are in Florida, during storm season. It’s becoming really scary, when the winds started reaching 140m/h or even more during those storms . [emoji15]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4223139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to replace my red bag with a new version, I love it! It's my first purchase since the heatwave!



I have a mini un too! In cobalt blue. I love mine too!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4223139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to replace my red bag with a new version, I love it! It's my first purchase since the heatwave!


Really really nice! A good color for fall and for your wardrobe! How big is it? Is there a mod shot?


----------



## Marylin

girleuro said:


> Yes God is great[emoji120] He does protect us, Maybe sometimes we don’t get answered all the prayers, I guess he has its own time, but I definitely can’t complain, he does come through whenever I truly desperate/need him [emoji120][emoji56]
> I prayed to keep this year out of storms[emoji120] I told myself that this is last year, that we are in Florida, during storm season. It’s becoming really scary, when the winds started reaching 140m/h or even more during those storms . [emoji15]


We’re having the most beautiful Fall here. Foggy and so pretty in the morning and sunny all day. It’s cold in the morning, but I’m still not wearing hats - I’m usually the first to give up my hairstyle to being warm... and still not wearing socks!
At the same time I’m starting to think about Christmas party outfits. Same thing every year. I do not want to buy anything new. I’m saying that every year, I know.


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Really really nice! A good color for fall and for your wardrobe! How big is it? Is there a mod shot?



Thanks! It's a mini bag,  20,5 X 18 X 9 cm. It is quite spacious inside and it can be  either a casual or work bag. 

There was a bigger version, unfortunately it looked too similar to another French brand.


----------



## minoxa33

MinaAnais said:


> Thanks! It's a mini bag,  20,5 X 18 X 9 cm. It is quite spacious inside and it can be  either a casual or work bag.
> 
> There was a bigger version, unfortunately it looked too similar to another French brand.



Hm? I thought it was Polène? Which other brand do you mean?


----------



## MinaAnais

The brand is indeed Polène! the mini is an unusual design however the bigger version of this model reminds me of the model Charlie of  Lancel 


minoxa33 said:


> Hm? I thought it was Polène? Which other brand do you mean?


----------



## minoxa33

MinaAnais said:


> The brand is indeed Polène! the mini is an unusual design however the bigger version of this model reminds me of the model Charlie of  Lancel



Ah, I see! Thank you, now I understand!


----------



## Marylin

Dear Ladies,
My apologies for being absent for so long! I had and still am having a lot on my plate with some of my family being very ill and the daily challenges of work and life. I do miss talking to you, seeing what you’re wearing, what you’re buying and how you’re styling it.
Due to being in and out of hospitals and doctor’s offices I’m spending my days mostly in practical, yet hopefully still chic clothes, I have actually worn my jeans a few times. Who would have thought!
There are a few Christmas party duties coming up and I’m planning to attend a few, but like every year, am hoping to get by without getting another new dress or top.
How are things going? What have we missed?


----------



## Marylin

After a summer that was beautiful, but clearly too hot and to dry at least one can always count on November in Germany: foggy, grey mornings, being taken over by sunny afternoons and early evenings. I’m wearing hats and scarves and gloves at 7 and am sweating in my wool coats and pullovers by lunchtime. I’ve added white a few hats to my wardrobe and one pair of long gloves.
Yes, they’re almost purple. I love the short 60 version sleeves in coats and jackets, but winter is still coming so this is my first pair of long gloves, they’re lined with cashmere! Nobody seemed to like purple though so the SA gave them to me for half the price.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> After a summer that was beautiful, but clearly too hot and to dry at least one can always count on November in Germany: foggy, grey mornings, being taken over by sunny afternoons and early evenings. I’m wearing hats and scarves and gloves at 7 and am sweating in my wool coats and pullovers by lunchtime. I’ve added white a few hats to my wardrobe and one pair of long gloves.
> Yes, they’re almost purple. I love the short 60 version sleeves in coats and jackets, but winter is still coming so this is my first pair of long gloves, they’re lined with cashmere! Nobody seemed to like purple though so the SA gave them to me for half the price.
> 
> View attachment 4253353



Totally understandable with your loved one Health situation, your hands are full. We happy to see you back[emoji120][emoji257] 
And beautiful gloves. Love purple. And it’s such strong color- means royalty as well [emoji6]


----------



## Gigi1

So I have been bad . Did quite a bit shopping... 
It’s still warm here a few outfits I wore last few weeks. I am so grateful @Marylin for advice on the top. White t shirt would not go well. But I am so happy with this cream top. I couldn’t imagine better. Actually it looks better than original top, which was matched with the skirt. 
The top it’s quite loose so it’s playing down the sexiness of the skirt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and gives more elegance. Even my husband, absolutely loved it. Of course, he still was saying that skirt style is too tight. 
I purchased this sweater coat . Choker from Cosmopolite and brooch from Greece collection .


----------



## Gigi1

I do need advice. I have this dress and I would like to get fingerless gloves, in case it’s too cold to wear with bear hands . What do you think could it go with this dress . 
And also I know I could wear beige stockings. But that’s too simple But I have these gold stockings which I haven’t worn. Could it go with this dress or it’s too much. I believe with green one with navy dress from the same collection would be good these stockings, but I haven’t purchased yet. [emoji848] haven’t tried yet how it would look this dress with these stockings. Just playing/putting together on style app [emoji849] thanks ladies


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> So I have been bad . Did quite a bit shopping...
> It’s still warm here a few outfits I wore last few weeks. I am so grateful @Marylin for advice on the top. White t shirt would not go well. But I am so happy with this cream top. I couldn’t imagine better. Actually it looks better than original top, which was matched with the skirt.
> The top it’s quite loose so it’s playing down the sexiness of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and gives more elegance. Even my husband, absolutely loved it. Of course, he still was saying that skirt style is too tight.
> I purchased this sweater coat . Choker from Cosmopolite and brooch from Greece collection .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259725
> View attachment 4259726
> View attachment 4259731
> View attachment 4259732


Everything is so pretty! I absolutely adore the long blue and white coat and outfit. It’s beautiful, I’m so glad you got it!!


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> I do need advice. I have this dress and I would like to get fingerless gloves, in case it’s too cold to wear with bear hands . What do you think could it go with this dress .
> And also I know I could wear beige stockings. But that’s too simple But I have these gold stockings which I haven’t worn. Could it go with this dress or it’s too much. I believe with green one with navy dress from the same collection would be good these stockings, but I haven’t purchased yet. [emoji848] haven’t tried yet how it would look this dress with these stockings. Just playing/putting together on style app [emoji849] thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259737


The dress is great so are the tights. Maybe not together though. I wouldn’t wear anything that takes the focus awa of the dress. Beige could work, and so could the green that’s in the dress. Beige or cream  more tough, maybe? Then I’d go with beige or cream gloves. Nothing too fancy really.  Why fingerless, if I may ask?


----------



## Marylin

I had planned on two, maybe three holiday parties. Invitations are piling up though. Fortunately I only have to host one work event and one half work, half private one that’s going to be huge though. It’s a week from Saturday, I don’t have much time to think of outfits. Also there are three work events, one dinner, one that’s more of a party (I might skip it this year, though) and the charity one which  I have to go to. 
The only outfit I know for sure is the jumpsuit that’s finally been taken in!  It sure, if it needs a belt. Can’t wear the belt with the silver sandals, though...


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> The dress is great so are the tights. Maybe not together though. I wouldn’t wear anything that takes the focus awa of the dress. Beige could work, and so could the green that’s in the dress. Beige or cream  more tough, maybe? Then I’d go with beige or cream gloves. Nothing too fancy really.  Why fingerless, if I may ask?



Thank you @Marylin [emoji257] 
I knew it wasn’t going together, I just like them both so I tried to force a pair [emoji13] 
Well fingerless because it’s warm [emoji6] here,  you do know where ... [emoji12]yes I 
It’s only these beige I could found in my favorite -Chanel [emoji849] 
But I am so over my budget, so I am not going to purchase them right now anyways, especially I am finally getting Chanel Gabrielle backpack in Beige and Black . Unless I sell something, but I actually looking for cropped puffer from Cosmopolite better to get if I get anything [emoji848] 
Anyways how is your Gabrielle bag hold in on? Did you wear a lot? It’s a season [emoji12]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> I had planned on two, maybe three holiday parties. Invitations are piling up though. Fortunately I only have to host one work event and one half work, half private one that’s going to be huge though. It’s a week from Saturday, I don’t have much time to think of outfits. Also there are three work events, one dinner, one that’s more of a party (I might skip it this year, though) and the charity one which  I have to go to.
> The only outfit I know for sure is the jumpsuit that’s finally been taken in!  It sure, if it needs a belt. Can’t wear the belt with the silver sandals, though...



Aww your jumpsuit, I remember it’s beautiful. It’s black if I remember correctly [emoji848], yes why you can’t wear belt with silver sandals. Just wear black one then with silver clutch or black and maybe if it’s too cold something with silver jacket, silver earrings [emoji848]


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you @Marylin [emoji257]
> I knew it wasn’t going together, I just like them both so I tried to force a pair [emoji13]
> Well fingerless because it’s warm [emoji6] here,  you do know where ... [emoji12]yes I
> It’s only these beige I could found in my favorite -Chanel [emoji849]
> But I am so over my budget, so I am not going to purchase them right now anyways, especially I am finally getting Chanel Gabrielle backpack in Beige and Black . Unless I sell something, but I actually looking for cropped puffer from Cosmopolite better to get if I get anything [emoji848]
> Anyways how is your Gabrielle bag hold in on? Did you wear a lot? It’s a season [emoji12]


Well then you knew already...
I must admit I haven’t worn my Gabrielle bag a lot. It’s quite heavy and small, so I can’t fit my office essentials into it and I can’t get myself to drag it around at hospitals and doctor’s offices slung over the back of my mother’s wheelchair...
I’m debating whether to take it to a trip to London next month.


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Aww your jumpsuit, I remember it’s beautiful. It’s black if I remember correctly [emoji848], yes why you can’t wear belt with silver sandals. Just wear black one then with silver clutch or black and maybe if it’s too cold something with silver jacket, silver earrings [emoji848]


Sorry forgot to post the pic. The belt has a gold lock.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Sorry forgot to post the pic. The belt has a gold lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261491



Love the whole outfit@Marylin Its totally beautiful and elegant. Ah I forgot that you carry all your life + extra for emergencies [emoji13] So I guess it’s only for going out . I think you should take to London . I think it’s nice and easy to wear with different outfits. [emoji848]
I am opposite, completely don’t like to wear my Jumbo . I wear because since I just started buying Chanel bags only a few years back, I don’t have too many yet.[emoji849] But every time if it works with the outfits , I wear , I grab my moon shape pastel blue WOC . 
Although little bit too small 
I think the new bags I will purchase will be mini and small . It’s so easy to wear as crossbody 
Have a great and safe trip to London [emoji120][emoji257]


----------



## Marylin

First problem solved. Kind of. I had completely forgotten a get together Tuesday night after work and just wore what I had on during the work day. No time to go home and change. My big purse was a bit in the way, but at least I had enough make up and lipstick with me to pretend I had made an effort. And tbh, some of the ladies did not seem to have made any at all. Those are the times when it pays of, to dress nicely for work!


----------



## Marylin

What do you think, could this work for a holiday dinner?


----------



## mtg116

Marylin said:


> What do you think, could this work for a holiday dinner?
> View attachment 4265274



Depends. With family? With clients? With friends?


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> What do you think, could this work for a holiday dinner?
> View attachment 4265274



@Marylin I am sure that you looked beautiful even with your big purse [emoji12]
Now about the holiday dinner how fancy is that dinner? The outfit looks beautiful and happy/colorful for winter . I like it . With nice heels and Chanel Bag will look elegant.


----------



## Marylin

mtg116 said:


> Depends. With family? With clients? With friends?


It’s staff and coworkers. A casual Christmas party with the people I work with everyday. It’s at our house, casual yet festive, so I can wear anything I guess. Last year it was this.


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> @Marylin I am sure that you looked beautiful even with your big purse [emoji12]
> Now about the holiday dinner how fancy is that dinner? The outfit looks beautiful and happy/colorful for winter . I like it . With nice heels and Chanel Bag will look elegant.


Won’t need a bag at home, do I. I’m thinking, is it festive enough?


----------



## mtg116

Marylin said:


> Won’t need a bag at home, do I. I’m thinking, is it festive enough?



Yes! I think it will work. Do you have, or shall I say do you like to wear larger earrings? The earrings you are planning to wear look lovely but it is hard to get a perspective on their size and bling/festive factor.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Won’t need a bag at home, do I. I’m thinking, is it festive enough?



Aww I love last year’s [emoji257] I don’t think I haven’t seen it. Did I missed [emoji848][emoji849] 
Anyways, considering flip flop lady , [emoji13], but on a serious note 
I think it will . What fabric is the blouse 
And this outfit does need some hot heels [emoji12]


----------



## Marylin

mtg116 said:


> Yes! I think it will work. Do you have, or shall I say do you like to wear larger earrings? The earrings you are planning to wear look lovely but it is hard to get a perspective on their size and bling/festive factor.


They are pretty long, indeed. The longest I have. I love them, but they really only go with off the Shoulder tops. So this should be ideal. I’ve decided against the jumpsuit, because I want to “save” it for a party I have to go to on Tuesday which is at a very nice restaurant and a bit more sophisticated. Plus, I could wear warm shoes and a warm coat for getting there. I wouldn’t be able to get it dry cleaned between tomorrow and Tuesday anyway, so tomorrow it’s either the red and green top or.....


----------



## Marylin

It came in the mail today. I had only ordered it, to try it on, was sure, the sleeves were too short and the skirt too tight, but it fits like a glove!  So??


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> View attachment 4266884
> View attachment 4266885
> 
> It came in the mail today. I had only ordered it, to try it on, was sure, the sleeves were too short and the skirt too tight, but it fits like a glove!  So??



Aww this is absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]You can’t go wrong with red dress! But if you want to be more comfortable and be able to eat, you should go with pants and top[emoji13] Either way it’s beautiful. Of course red dress wins [emoji12]


----------



## mtg116

Marylin said:


> View attachment 4266884
> View attachment 4266885
> 
> It came in the mail today. I had only ordered it, to try it on, was sure, the sleeves were too short and the skirt too tight, but it fits like a glove!  So??



Wow! Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## mtg116

I vote for the red HOT dress!


----------



## Marylin

So, I wore the red dress! and was comfortable and didn’t spill anything on it. Long party, it took 11 hours!!! I guess, people were having fun. I don’t have a real mod shot, this is the closest, I have,but it doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## mtg116

Marylin said:


> So, I wore the red dress! and was comfortable and didn’t spill anything on it. Long party, it took 11 hours!!! I guess, people were having fun. I don’t have a real mod shot, this is the closest, I have,but it doesn’t do it justice.
> View attachment 4268218



You look wonderful! Looks like a fun party just from that little snippet.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> So, I wore the red dress! and was comfortable and didn’t spill anything on it. Long party, it took 11 hours!!! I guess, people were having fun. I don’t have a real mod shot, this is the closest, I have,but it doesn’t do it justice.
> View attachment 4268218



Aww it looks beautiful and it fits you perfect @Marylin so happy that you had a lot of fun. I know that you definitely needed that with all the things were happened in your life this year... 
I hope that your all loved ones are well ...
Wow 11 hours ? That’s a party! [emoji13] 
It’s funny. It looks like everyone is enjoying this season...
I just was talking to my mom in early morning, and she just had celebration of her 70 . She said that she invited only the closest friends and family. She was very happy. They had fun. She did say the only dear person was missing  was me [emoji23]


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Aww it looks beautiful and it fits you perfect @Marylin so happy that you had a lot of fun. I know that you definitely needed that with all the things were happened in your life this year...
> I hope that your all loved ones are well ...
> Wow 11 hours ? That’s a party! [emoji13]
> It’s funny. It looks like everyone is enjoying this season...
> I just was talking to my mom in early morning, and she just had celebration of her 70 . She said that she invited only the closest friends and family. She was very happy. They had fun. She did say the only dear person was missing  was me [emoji23]


I’m so sorry, you couldn’t be there in person, but you were there with your heart and that’s what counts. You’ll see her soon, I’m certain. I do hope you’re enjoying the holiday season as well, you have so many pretty things to wear, your dh should take you out every night!


----------



## Marylin

Next celebration coming up tomorrow. Sit down dinner, different department, nice place, nice people, 5 or 6 courses. I do want to wear my jumpsuit and hope I won’t have to go to the bathroom a lot... 
then there’s the traditional Christmas market gathering on the weekend, where we just bundle up and then go somewhere for dinner and more drinks. 
After that it’s two parties a week or more, but I won’t attend them all, I have to be picky. Hope I can recycle the red dress with a crowd that hasn’t seen it on Saturday. 

What are your plans? Any nice outfit ideas to share?


----------



## Sass

Marylin said:


> Next celebration coming up tomorrow. Sit down dinner, different department, nice place, nice people, 5 or 6 courses. I do want to wear my jumpsuit and hope I won’t have to go to the bathroom a lot...
> then there’s the traditional Christmas market gathering on the weekend, where we just bundle up and then go somewhere for dinner and more drinks.
> After that it’s two parties a week or more, but I won’t attend them all, I have to be picky. Hope I can recycle the red dress with a crowd that hasn’t seen it on Saturday.
> 
> What are your plans? Any nice outfit ideas to share?


Love the red dress it looks spectacular and very festive! 

I'm glad to hear you enjoyed the parties so far Marylin. Can't wait to see a jumpsuit modeling shot!!!

Also will hope and pray for the health of your family members. It is tough trying to do all your other duties plus care for family.  

I've been to one Christmas party so far and the next one is next Thursday.

I never was really able to go or they did not host such things anywhere else I worked. So I am essentially a Christmas  party virgin. Going to parties is such a treat!

I don't get to go out much and certainly not anywhere fancy so I wore a maroon velvet jumpsuit which has long sleeves, it's sort of 70's looking and suited well with the younger  crowd I was with. This next event I will wear a sequin dress with a cowl neck/low back which I will recycle/re-wear from my my fourth date with my husband - Nye in Paris! 

I have one more event with some friends but it is tradition to wear silly Christmas jumpers so I've got my eye on a silly Louix Throux one.

Would love to see what the other ladies are wearing too!


----------



## Sass

Forgot to say money is very tight so I've done no shopping to speak of, and really have nothing much to share except a Zara skirt and pair of white boots I've brought.

I was hoping to buy some red suede boots with a kitten heel also but wanted the red and white ankle boots and so could am only buying if they meet a certain budget limitation.

I'll attach pics I'm hoping to style the boots like this.


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Love the red dress it looks spectacular and very festive!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you enjoyed the parties so far Marylin. Can't wait to see a jumpsuit modeling shot!!!
> 
> Also will hope and pray for the health of your family members. It is tough trying to do all your other duties plus care for family.
> 
> I've been to one Christmas party so far and the next one is next Thursday.
> 
> I never was really able to go or they did not host such things anywhere else I worked. So I am essentially a Christmas  party virgin. Going to parties is such a treat!
> 
> I don't get to go out much and certainly not anywhere fancy so I wore a maroon velvet jumpsuit which has long sleeves, it's sort of 70's looking and suited well with the younger  crowd I was with. This next event I will wear a sequin dress with a cowl neck/low back which I will recycle/re-wear from my my fourth date with my husband - Nye in Paris!
> 
> I have one more event with some friends but it is tradition to wear silly Christmas jumpers so I've got my eye on a silly Louix Throux one.
> 
> Would love to see what the other ladies are wearing too!


Every outfit sounds so exciting! Any pictures?


----------



## Marylin

Sass said:


> Forgot to say money is very tight so I've done no shopping to speak of, and really have nothing much to share except a Zara skirt and pair of white boots I've brought.
> 
> I was hoping to buy some red suede boots with a kitten heel also but wanted the red and white ankle boots and so could am only buying if they meet a certain budget limitation.
> 
> I'll attach pics I'm hoping to style the boots like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269182
> View attachment 4269183
> View attachment 4269184
> View attachment 4269185


Oh! Very nice! I must say, I’m not the biggest fan of white shoes, but these look spectacular! I’m sure this style  will be so popular, they’ll come in any budget. I especially like the first style, but could totally imagine the, with the skirt as well. Can’t wait to see how you wear them,


----------



## mtg116

Meeting with old work friends for our annual Christmas gathering at an Italian restaurant. No one dresses up. Most coming from work on a casual Friday. Not sure yet what I am going to wear. I do want to incorporate some red into my outfit.


----------



## mtg116

Have another party on the same night. Ladies night Christmas gathering. I dont think I will attend that one this year. Last year they also fell on the same night and I attended the Ladies party late, but only knew 3 people and its hard to work in when everyone is comfortable and near ready to leave.


----------



## Marylin

mtg116 said:


> Meeting with old work friends for our annual Christmas gathering at an Italian restaurant. No one dresses up. Most coming from work on a casual Friday. Not sure yet what I am going to wear. I do want to incorporate some red into my outfit.


Well, you can look festive even on a casual Friday,can’t you? If you don’t ant to or can’t change, just take a nice little bag or sparkly pair of earrings or a big brooch with you, e voilà!  Red is always special, so that’s a smart idea. Would love to see, what you come up with.


----------



## Marylin

mtg116 said:


> Have another party on the same night. Ladies night Christmas gathering. I dont think I will attend that one this year. Last year they also fell on the same night and I attended the Ladies party late, but only knew 3 people and its hard to work in when everyone is comfortable and near ready to leave.


Tough, to do two things at the same time. In my experience it doesn’t work ever. You’re never really there, either just leaving. When the fun begins or not being able to participate because the fun is over already. Better to pick, you’re right.  I have this problem quite a lot and try to alternate each year. Sometimes I have to do two things in one night, but that’s only when I’m invited as a superior and have to give a short welcome speech or when I’m invited out of politeness, but they don’t expect me to stay.


----------



## Marylin

So, I did wear the jumpsuit and it was ok. Not breathtaking and maybe not very christmassy. It’s a good, simple outfit that could be a more adult and business alternative to the LBD, but I might not wear it for Christmas parties any more. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Marylin

I actually have a few nights off until Saturday, so let me see, what you guys are wearing, it’s so much more fun when I don’t have to figure anything out for myself!


----------



## mtg116

Marylin said:


> So, I did wear the jumpsuit and it was ok. Not breathtaking and maybe not very christmassy. It’s a good, simple outfit that could be a more adult and business alternative to the LBD, but I might not wear it for Christmas parties any more. Lesson learnt.
> View attachment 4270824



It is a chic and beautiful look. I see how you would like a little more “color” for the holidays.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> I’m so sorry, you couldn’t be there in person, but you were there with your heart and that’s what counts. You’ll see her soon, I’m certain. I do hope you’re enjoying the holiday season as well, you have so many pretty things to wear, your dh should take you out every night!



Thank you @Marylin [emoji173]️ 
Yep he should, but instead of that he is annoying about prophecy... and killing Christmas spirit [emoji23] he doesn’t believe in Christmas or any other holiday... 
well I enjoying myself. Got my Christmas tree up [emoji319] and keep shopping [emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## Gigi1

Sass said:


> Forgot to say money is very tight so I've done no shopping to speak of, and really have nothing much to share except a Zara skirt and pair of white boots I've brought.
> 
> I was hoping to buy some red suede boots with a kitten heel also but wanted the red and white ankle boots and so could am only buying if they meet a certain budget limitation.
> 
> I'll attach pics I'm hoping to style the boots like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269182
> View attachment 4269183
> View attachment 4269184
> View attachment 4269185



Great to see you back@Sass[emoji173]️[emoji319] 
For a minute , all of the ladies disappeared [emoji849] just me and @Marylin were chatting [emoji13]Haven’t hear from you or @bakeacookie [emoji319] and other ladies 
Anyways. I love your white boots. I was looking last year to get ones, but of course the ones I wanted were sold out of my big size[emoji23] 
And don’t worry about not buying more new things. Some years are better , some not.., but having outings with friends and families are priceless [emoji120][emoji319][emoji898][emoji56] And you don’t have to dress up for special occasion. I always dress up, because I learned that tomorrow is not promised , so enjoy each day, especially through this amazing Christmas holiday season


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> Meeting with old work friends for our annual Christmas gathering at an Italian restaurant. No one dresses up. Most coming from work on a casual Friday. Not sure yet what I am going to wear. I do want to incorporate some red into my outfit.



Aww @mtg116 there is no such thing as casual Friday, during Christmas season [emoji12] You can little dress up if you want to no? who makes rules[emoji13] 
Some accessories always spice up the outfit, maybe red scarf [emoji6]


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> It is a chic and beautiful look. I see how you would like a little more “color” for the holidays.



It’s beautiful outfit. Black LBD or in your case jumpsuit great for any occasion no
But maybe during Christmas and winter, it feels like something more colorful or bright. I love white or gold for Christmas [emoji13] 
But you looked gorgeous i am sure , and should not be any regrets[emoji13]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> I actually have a few nights off until Saturday, so let me see, what you guys are wearing, it’s so much more fun when I don’t have to figure anything out for myself!





Marylin said:


> I actually have a few nights off until Saturday, so let me see, what you guys are wearing, it’s so much more fun when I don’t have to figure anything out for myself!


Talking about outfits. 
It was still hot here..
So I finally wore my black Chanel pants from Seoul Collection,that had to do major alterations (insert fabric to the sides) so Alterations wasn’t so expensive, but fabric was. After all, I think it’s about the price of retail Oh well. 
The pic is not the best ( my hubby is not always a good photographer.I told him you should make me thinner,not opposite) 
I look so round in this pic, not a good angle, but oh well hehe


----------



## Gigi1

Ok ladies so talking about shopping I have been bad again  

I got this puffer from Cosmopolite. It was such a great deal, like I paid only not even 30% from retail and that’s from last year Collection, which still sells for 70 or 80% 

So I could not resist  

I love that particular collection, and planning to get more things in the future. I also got this sweater, that I think it will go well with the puffer . 

And these adorable CC earrings. It’s actually Swarovski Crystals and it’s from Paris Bombay Collection
I also got this thin belt, to wear with my blue/ecru cashmere sweater/jacket 

Since I purchased so much lately, I needed to sell some things, because if my husband finds out. Oh boy Anyways had quite a few things from Chanel earlier years, that I have not worn so much , so I put for sale, and how lucky me ☺️ 

I sold almost everything, now I can sleep well


----------



## Gigi1

I need your advice I have this jacket, i was thinking maybe selling, but decided to keep for now. It does remind me of the new Chanel 2019 Metier’s D’art Collection  
Those colors are festive and I think I could wear more I just need to find a belt to go with it It’s kind of big on me, I might need a little alteration, but still 
What belt you think I would need 
Colors and thin or wide . Thank you Ladies ❤️


----------



## mtg116

Gigi1 said:


> Talking about outfits.
> It was still hot here..
> So I finally wore my black Chanel pants from Seoul Collection,that had to do major alterations (insert fabric to the sides) so Alterations wasn’t so expensive, but fabric was. After all, I think it’s about the price of retail Oh well.
> The pic is not the best ( my hubby is not always a good photographer.I told him you should make me thinner,not opposite)
> I look so round in this pic, not a good angle, but oh well hehe



You look fabulous!


----------



## mtg116

Gigi1 said:


> I need your advice I have this jacket, i was thinking maybe selling, but decided to keep for now. It does remind me of the new Chanel 2019 Metier’s D’art Collection
> Those colors are festive and I think I could wear more I just need to find a belt to go with it It’s kind of big on me, I might need a little alteration, but still
> What belt you think I would need
> Colors and thin or wide . Thank you Ladies [emoji173]️



A thin black belt worn at the waist


----------



## Gigi1

❤️


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you @mtg116❤️ You are too kind


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> A thin black belt worn at the waist


Black thin belt ok I can do it 
Thank you. I thought maybe it’s too dark. Jacket so colorful. It’s gold , and kind of burgundish colors


----------



## mtg116

Gigi1 said:


> Black thin belt ok I can do it
> Thank you. I thought maybe it’s too dark. Jacket so colorful. It’s gold , and kind of burgundish colors



Hard to tell from pic. But the black will help thin the waist area if needed. Dark colors. Burgundy, ok too. Dark gold. Play with different colors, see what you like best. I find if i take pics of myself in said outfits i can “see” how it looks.


----------



## mtg116

Gigi1 said:


> Black thin belt ok I can do it
> Thank you. I thought maybe it’s too dark. Jacket so colorful. It’s gold , and kind of burgundish colors



Or have hubby take pic of you neck down staight on. Compare what you like best.


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> Hard to tell from pic. But the black will help thin the waist area if needed. Dark colors. Burgundy, ok too. Dark gold. Play with different colors, see what you like best. I find if i take pics of myself in said outfits i can “see” how it looks.



Thank you I have a very thin waist, but since this jacket so big, I like to wear cinched so it would give nice shape. 
I wore last year with my pearl strand and the jacket was so heavy that really stretched out my pearls strand[emoji23] 
So I do need belt, that I could wear slightly overlapping one side other( I don’t remember if even has hooks [emoji848], I know no buttons or zipper )
I thought maybe dark bronze or burgundish, something darker than the jacket. Black would be easy to find, but not sure if its a good fit. 
And you think that thin belt is better than wider. I mean how thin we are talking less than 1” or between 1-2 inches thx
I thought I had pic from last year I wore, but couldn’t find. I will try to make a picture.


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> Or have hubby take pic of you neck down staight on. Compare what you like best.



Ok so I made a few pics


----------



## mtg116

Gigi1 said:


> Ok so I made a few pics



Seeing on you maybe even gold belt. Try 1/2” to 1”. Then try thicker belt. See which you like. Beautiful jacket, btw.


----------



## Gigi1

mtg116 said:


> Seeing on you maybe even gold belt. Try 1/2” to 1”. Then try thicker belt. See which you like. Beautiful jacket, btw.



Thank you I will try [emoji257][emoji173]️


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you @Marylin [emoji173]️
> Yep he should, but instead of that he is annoying about prophecy... and killing Christmas spirit [emoji23] he doesn’t believe in Christmas or any other holiday...
> well I enjoying myself. Got my Christmas tree up [emoji319] and keep shopping [emoji13][emoji12]


Just tell him to be quiet and let you enjoy Christmas. My hubby can be a grinch too, but he knows if he doesn’t let me decorate and put up so many lights inside and out that the village is risking a power outage, I won’t be happy for weeks. Which means he won’t, so he just gives in...



Gigi1 said:


> Great to see you back@Sass[emoji173]️[emoji319]
> For a minute , all of the ladies disappeared [emoji849] just me and @Marylin were chatting [emoji13]Haven’t hear from you or @bakeacookie [emoji319] and other ladies
> Anyways. I love your white boots. I was looking last year to get ones, but of course the ones I wanted were sold out of my big size[emoji23]
> And don’t worry about not buying more new things. Some years are better , some not.., but having outings with friends and families are priceless [emoji120][emoji319][emoji898][emoji56] And you don’t have to dress up for special occasion. I always dress up, because I learned that tomorrow is not promised , so enjoy each day, especially through this amazing Christmas holiday season


Hey big foot.   I’m pretty sure, this design is here to stay, so they will come in your size one day!




Gigi1 said:


> It’s beautiful outfit. Black LBD or in your case jumpsuit great for any occasion no
> But maybe during Christmas and winter, it feels like something more colorful or bright. I love white or gold for Christmas [emoji13]
> But you looked gorgeous i am sure , and should not be any regrets[emoji13]


The only regret was, I didn’t drink as much as I might have without wondering how to go to the bathroom...



Gigi1 said:


> Talking about outfits.
> It was still hot here..
> So I finally wore my black Chanel pants from Seoul Collection,that had to do major alterations (insert fabric to the sides) so Alterations wasn’t so expensive, but fabric was. After all, I think it’s about the price of retail Oh well.
> The pic is not the best ( my hubby is not always a good photographer.I told him you should make me thinner,not opposite)
> I look so round in this pic, not a good angle, but oh well hehe


You look gorgeous! Even your husband can’t make you look any less pretty than you are. The sweater is so special, the color really nice. Is there a close-up of the fabric and the alterations in the pants?



Gigi1 said:


> View attachment 4272337
> View attachment 4272341
> View attachment 4272337
> 
> Ok ladies so talking about shopping I have been bad again
> 
> I got this puffer from Cosmopolite. It was such a great deal, like I paid only not even 30% from retail and that’s from last year Collection, which still sells for 70 or 80%
> 
> So I could not resist
> 
> I love that particular collection, and planning to get more things in the future. I also got this sweater, that I think it will go well with the puffer .
> 
> And these adorable CC earrings. It’s actually Swarovski Crystals and it’s from Paris Bombay Collection
> I also got this thin belt, to wear with my blue/ecru cashmere sweater/jacket
> 
> Since I purchased so much lately, I needed to sell some things, because if my husband finds out. Oh boy Anyways had quite a few things from Chanel earlier years, that I have not worn so much , so I put for sale, and how lucky me ☺️
> 
> I sold almost everything, now I can sleep well


Love the coat, not sure about the sweater. It might swallow you a bit. Would love to see you in it!



Gigi1 said:


> I need your advice I have this jacket, i was thinking maybe selling, but decided to keep for now. It does remind me of the new Chanel 2019 Metier’s D’art Collection
> Those colors are festive and I think I could wear more I just need to find a belt to go with it It’s kind of big on me, I might need a little alteration, but still
> What belt you think I would need
> Colors and thin or wide . Thank you Ladies ❤️



I’m against belts that are not supposed to be. The jacket doesn’t seem like it’s designed to be belted, it’s so pretty hanging loose like this and I wouldn’t try to pull all the superfluous material around you, it will just cover you completely. You know I’m constantly fighting with belts, and part of it is that I think they should accentuate a waist, not have to try to create one. You have such a nice shape, the jacket is opposite to that, if you just wrap it around you, it will hide your shape.


----------



## Marylin

I just found out I’m not going to London just for fun, but also to attend at least one holiday party. Not that I mind that much, but I’m really clueless about what to wear this time. It’s with a big company my husband is currently working with, he’ll be hosting it, so at least I will only have to do small talk and look pretty, but is this a time for the red dress or for the LBD or the jumpsuit or does it even matter? It’s going to be at the Shard, which is so dark, people can hardly see their food, let alone what anyone else is wearing.


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Ok so I made a few pics




Very pretty! It’s beautiful! And it’s too big. You can tell by the way it droops over your shoulders. Maybe you do need to take it in. I love the way it looks when it’s just straight though and I’m still voting against at belt. Especially with the pockets so big. Wear it open during holiday season with a tighter top and a defined waistline underneath and have it altered for the next season. Or, if you have a quick seamstress, try getting it done before Christmas. 
Again, it’s beautiful on you and goes so well with your hair and skin!


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Just tell him to be quiet and let you enjoy Christmas. My hubby can be a grinch too, but he knows if he doesn’t let me decorate and put up so many lights inside and out that the village is risking a power outage, I won’t be happy for weeks. Which means he won’t, so he just gives in...
> 
> 
> Hey big foot.   I’m pretty sure, this design is here to stay, so they will come in your size one day!
> 
> 
> 
> The only regret was, I didn’t drink as much as I might have without wondering how to go to the bathroom...
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous! Even your husband can’t make you look any less pretty than you are. The sweater is so special, the color really nice. Is there a close-up of the fabric and the alterations in the pants?
> 
> 
> Love the coat, not sure about the sweater. It might swallow you a bit. Would love to see you in it!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m against belts that are not supposed to be. The jacket doesn’t seem like it’s designed to be belted, it’s so pretty hanging loose like this and I wouldn’t try to pull all the superfluous material around you, it will just cover you completely. You know I’m constantly fighting with belts, and part of it is that I think they should accentuate a waist, not have to try to create one. You have such a nice shape, the jacket is opposite to that, if you just wrap it around you, it will hide your shape.



Thank you @Marylin[emoji173]️ I try but he just drives me crazy with all the reality....[emoji849] 
It’s not enough that I have again to cope with me not being still in Europe, and attending my mommy birthday, he also try to steal my Christmas [emoji854] 
Haha [emoji23] the shoe subject it’s not easy for me. I repeat every chance I get to my hubby,that once I am in Europe, it must to be for me arranged to be able to get custom made shoes at Chanel [emoji12] until then SW saves me . I just got nice black booties . And they are so comfortable [emoji4] 
Haha ha yep I hear you drinking/going to the bathroom with jumpsuit or kaftans it’s tricky. I only wear when I know that I am going to the place where bathroom is big and super clean, otherwise it’s horrible.... 
I do agree with you. I was kind of not liking belt on it. It’s just makes strange look. I did used last year with pearl strand , but it just added little bit definition to the straight oversized jacket, so it was fine .
Oh thank you one less headache, now I don’t need to find a right belt.[emoji120][emoji56]
 I am going to take to my alterations lady. She is from Bulgaria, and she does amazing job! And doesn’t charge much. I know her for years. She alters all my Chanel outfits. 
I need to make better pic of pants . Although it’s kind of print and some way see through (not bad way) just interesting. , but it’s going to be hard to see in pictures, but i will try next time.My hubby loved my outfit. 
And I got a lot of compliments when I wore it.


----------



## Gigi1

Speaking about belt, I need a black belt, for my white robot skirt . Just to accentuate the waist,

Of course the best would be Chanel one with gold CC buckle, but right now I bought way too many things , and the one I really want, it’s way too much money. So what other brand would be nice Belt. Of course I am looking on resale sites , and since I don’t care much for other brands, it has to be not expensive, only until I get the one I want. I also was thinking what if I get thin belt,with small buckle, so I could put my Chanel CC small gold brooch on top. What brand would you ladies suggest 

I am looking at this Jason Wu 1” Leather belt 

What i like that it looks that buckle quite flat, so I would be easier be able to attach my CC brooch 

Or I should get better patent leather all black this Burberry belt. It looks more elegant, but I don’t think I would be able to attach brooch. All thoughts and advices mucho appreciated ❤️


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> I just found out I’m not going to London just for fun, but also to attend at least one holiday party. Not that I mind that much, but I’m really clueless about what to wear this time. It’s with a big company my husband is currently working with, he’ll be hosting it, so at least I will only have to do small talk and look pretty, but is this a time for the red dress or for the LBD or the jumpsuit or does it even matter? It’s going to be at the Shard, which is so dark, people can hardly see their food, let alone what anyone else is wearing.


Oh you are not going to London, that’s sad no
Nice one more party. I think you should wear red dress or not
Well I am thinking. If it’s so dark, maybe you should keep the red dress for another occasion, in the same crowd, when event is going to be in more light. 
On another thought, sometimes I don’t care if it’s visible or not, I just want to wear for myself...
Now jumpsuit, are you going to be comfortable not able to drink more again  
You also could wear that beautiful dress that you wore last year(the one you posted recently) 
Your sequins  skirt would be shiny even in the dark and in case it’s more light appears, you would definitely look so festive 
Let us know what you decide


----------



## Gigi1

Ups


----------



## Gigi1

Ups i forgot to attach a picture that I found on Internet of Chanel robot skirt. So that’s not me 
But I love that belt and trying to achieve that look


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Speaking about belt, I need a black belt, for my white robot skirt . Just to accentuate the waist,
> 
> Of course the best would be Chanel one with gold CC buckle, but right now I bought way too many things , and the one I really want, it’s way too much money. So what other brand would be nice Belt. Of course I am looking on resale sites , and since I don’t care much for other brands, it has to be not expensive, only until I get the one I want. I also was thinking what if I get thin belt,with small buckle, so I could put my Chanel CC small gold brooch on top. What brand would you ladies suggest
> 
> I am looking at this Jason Wu 1” Leather belt
> 
> What i like that it looks that buckle quite flat, so I would be easier be able to attach my CC brooch
> 
> Or I should get better patent leather all black this Burberry belt. It looks more elegant, but I don’t think I would be able to attach brooch. All thoughts and advices mucho appreciated ❤️





Gigi1 said:


> Ups i forgot to attach a picture that I found on Internet of Chanel robot skirt. So that’s not me
> But I love that belt and trying to achieve that look


Like the look, not sure about the belt... haha. You could opt just for the leather belt without any buckle for now, there are belts where you can change the buckle, so you could just leave the buckle,close it with a rubber band and attach your brooch. Or just get a Chanel buckle  and a few inexpensive leather belts. Would that work.


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Oh you are not going to London, that’s sad no
> Nice one more party. I think you should wear red dress or not
> Well I am thinking. If it’s so dark, maybe you should keep the red dress for another occasion, in the same crowd, when event is going to be in more light.
> On another thought, sometimes I don’t care if it’s visible or not, I just want to wear for myself...
> Now jumpsuit, are you going to be comfortable not able to drink more again
> You also could wear that beautiful dress that you wore last year(the one you posted recently)
> Your sequins  skirt would be shiny even in the dark and in case it’s more light appears, you would definitely look so festive
> Let us know what you decide


Oh I do go, sorry for my confusing post. I meant that I’m going, but it won’t be only for fun. The sparkly skirt might be too much, since I found out most people will have to come straight from work, so they won’t be too dressed up. The sparkly dress is a good option, also long enough to be able to wear boots on the way there and quickly change into heels. I don’t care about the crowd, I might not ever see them again, they’re my husbands business partners for a project he was launching earlier, most of them guys, they won’t remember, what I was wearing anyways. 
You did mean this dress, right?


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Oh I do go, sorry for my confusing post. I meant that I’m going, but it won’t be only for fun. The sparkly skirt might be too much, since I found out most people will have to come straight from work, so they won’t be too dressed up. The sparkly dress is a good option, also long enough to be able to wear boots on the way there and quickly change into heels. I don’t care about the crowd, I might not ever see them again, they’re my husbands business partners for a project he was launching earlier, most of them guys, they won’t remember, what I was wearing anyways.
> You did mean this dress, right?
> View attachment 4273810



Haha  Silly me [emoji23] thank you @Marylin[emoji257]I even didn’t know that there are belts without buckles[emoji849] I am so green in Belt Department [emoji854] which brand does nice buckles less belts? 
That would be the best option for now. I couldn’t find Chanel buckle. I saw those exist as well[emoji15] 
I never was too much in belts or in any accessories. Chanel changed my thinking [emoji13] 
Yes I did was thinking about that dress as well It’s really pretty and festive! Or the short one the one you posted recently [emoji7] 
I don’t know how is your winter . If it’s going to be to cold, maybe would be better than the red one. 
Here it looks that winter is not coming 
It was a few colder days, but practically we still run AC as in the summer months. I don’t think that I still could wear my new puffer or even my new long sleeve tweed coat dress from 2016 
Hopefully it will get some cool weather. 
With all that prophecy, which my hubby keep talking non stop, it freaks me out[emoji15][emoji854][emoji849] You saw what happened in California, in Malibu ...
Anyways I did understood wrong, so you do going to London wu huuu  Happy for you 
So are you preparing/planning for your trip ?


----------



## Gigi1

So I was looking for a buckle less or removable belt. I can’t find. But could I just remove buckle from one of the belts I posted. Which one of those 3 that I posted yesterday pics, would be the best to wear with the skirt 
I need advice 
Thank you much


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> So I was looking for a buckle less or removable belt. I can’t find. But could I just remove buckle from one of the belts I posted. Which one of those 3 that I posted yesterday pics, would be the best to wear with the skirt
> I need advice
> Thank you much


I like the first you posted best, but I don’t know if the buckle comes off. I would try  a leather store or a shoemaker. You can buy the leather band you like in the length you like and have them punch the holes where you like them.


----------



## Marylin

Stormy night at the Christmas market in my town last night. I was toasty warm though.



Everything is at least 5 years old, the uggs I bought in July for 80 Euros instead of 350...


----------



## Marylin

Packing for London. I’ve been there in every kind of weather, but seem to be having a hard time deciding which coat to bring. It’s probably going to rain every day (better  than having my flight cancelled due to snow...), but I’m not eager to wrestle with an umbrella walking down Oxford street. (Yes I know it’s insane.)
So what would you do? 
Number one is very warm and heavy, won’t need to worry about getting it dirty or wet though and it’s very easy to wear.





Number two is very light and comfortable, also prone to getting dirty easily and doesn’t look good with skirts and dresses.





Number three is the classic Burberry coat. Very heavy, stylish and goes with almost everything. Even heavier when at though.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Stormy night at the Christmas market in my town last night. I was toasty warm though.
> 
> View attachment 4274405
> 
> Everything is at least 5 years old, the uggs I bought in July for 80 Euros instead of 350...



That’s cute outfit and very cozy [emoji7] Oh Christmas market That should be so much fun. Missed those. ..
Well here it’s like summer. I am waiting little cool down, not sure when it’s going happened [emoji854]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Packing for London. I’ve been there in every kind of weather, but seem to be having a hard time deciding which coat to bring. It’s probably going to rain every day (better  than having my flight cancelled due to snow...), but I’m not eager to wrestle with an umbrella walking down Oxford street. (Yes I know it’s insane.)
> So what would you do?
> Number one is very warm and heavy, won’t need to worry about getting it dirty or wet though and it’s very easy to wear.
> 
> View attachment 4275320
> 
> 
> 
> Number two is very light and comfortable, also prone to getting dirty easily and doesn’t look good with skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275321
> 
> 
> Number three is the classic Burberry coat. Very heavy, stylish and goes with almost everything. Even heavier when at though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275322



Well number two is very cute, but for England weather I don’t know [emoji848]. It does rain a lot, the last one is cute too but doesn’t look too warm. 
Now it depends if you planing to do a lot of walking then first one looks the way to go. If not as much , Burberry definitely would be a great fit and it’s so stylish, you could wear with anything 
So yes Burberry it is . Has a nice shape to it. You will look great! [emoji4] 
Have a great and safe trip! 
Although number one is so tempting because it’s warm and have a hood right. But no shape. I think I am a wrong person to advice. Haven’t seen real winter in 20 years [emoji849][emoji15] What do I know. I probably would have to wear all three[emoji13]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> I like the first you posted best, but I don’t know if the buckle comes off. I would try  a leather store or a shoemaker. You can buy the leather band you like in the length you like and have them punch the holes where you like them.



Thank you @Marylin [emoji257] first one is Jason Wu I think looks thin. And is the width what I need -1 inch 
I don’t worry if the buckle doesn’t come up. I just cut it .and you use your advice with rubber band. 
Going to shoe makers, it’s too much work for me[emoji12] Anyways so far I need it only to wear with the skirt I posted. 
So I am purchasing not expensive around 60 bucks belt, so no worries 
I know I will end up finding the right Chanel belt in the near future. 
So for now, i will make it wok [emoji13]


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Packing for London. I’ve been there in every kind of weather, but seem to be having a hard time deciding which coat to bring. It’s probably going to rain every day (better  than having my flight cancelled due to snow...), but I’m not eager to wrestle with an umbrella walking down Oxford street. (Yes I know it’s insane.)
> So what would you do?
> Number one is very warm and heavy, won’t need to worry about getting it dirty or wet though and it’s very easy to wear.
> 
> View attachment 4275320
> 
> 
> 
> Number two is very light and comfortable, also prone to getting dirty easily and doesn’t look good with skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275321
> 
> 
> Number three is the classic Burberry coat. Very heavy, stylish and goes with almost everything. Even heavier when at though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275322




The current weather is quite mild, however this week it has rained a lot and it's been quite windy. I'd opt for the first or the last option, the light coat could easily get ruined. Bring a beanie or a hat and some good shoes for walking! Hope you'll have a fab time!


----------



## Marylin

MinaAnais said:


> The current weather is quite mild, however this week it has rained a lot and it's been quite windy. I'd opt for the first or the last option, the light coat could easily get ruined. Bring a beanie or a hat and some good shoes for walking! Hope you'll have a fab time!


Mina, thank you so much! You know my husband has been in London for almost 3 months now and I couldn’t get half the answer of what to wear out of him! I will defintely leave the light coat at home and bring the black Burberry. It will be warm enough and protect me against the wind. I will also bring a hat or two. I wear one every day, my head and ears get so cold. I’m the one known to wear shoes without socks, but a hat and maybe even a scarf... Since I can bring a big suitcase and a carry on, I will take this coat as well. It’s not as warm, easy to wear and works well with long gloves. Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## MinaAnais

Marylin said:


> Mina, thank you so much! You know my husband has been in London for almost 3 months now and I couldn’t get half the answer of what to wear out of him! I will defintely leave the light coat at home and bring the black Burberry. It will be warm enough and protect me against the wind. I will also bring a hat or two. I wear one every day, my head and ears get so cold. I’m the one known to wear shoes without socks, but a hat and maybe even a scarf... Since I can bring a big suitcase and a carry on, I will take this coat as well. It’s not as warm, easy to wear and works well with long gloves. Thanks again for your advice!
> View attachment 4275868



 Glad I could help! I think you will be well covered with both coat! A good scarf should also be included, although I am sure you're already planning to bring a few!


----------



## Marylin

Beautiful day today in London, we actually had some sun! There’s supposed to be rain and strong winds tomorrow and the next day, so it’s going to be a lot of indoors activities. Like shopping and eating...
I’m done with my wishlist though. I found the bag I’ve been looking for!! I was wanting a beige Chanel Deauville tote for years and was always too late. Even at the Munich boutique they didn’t get any, or didn’t have them, when I was looking. So I found my beauty at Selfridges. Will post a pic when I’m back home and have unpacked it. And I’ve not even been to bond street yet. Which I will do, just not get anything. 
Other than that I’m doing a good job shopping my own wardrobe so far, I believe. Used my old and trusted Bogner bag in the plane and it never disappoints me. Cpw has gotten quite low.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Beautiful day today in London, we actually had some sun! There’s supposed to be rain and strong winds tomorrow and the next day, so it’s going to be a lot of indoors activities. Like shopping and eating...
> I’m done with my wishlist though. I found the bag I’ve been looking for!! I was wanting a beige Chanel Deauville tote for years and was always too late. Even at the Munich boutique they didn’t get any, or didn’t have them, when I was looking. So I found my beauty at Selfridges. Will post a pic when I’m back home and have unpacked it. And I’ve not even been to bond street yet. Which I will do, just not get anything.
> Other than that I’m doing a good job shopping my own wardrobe so far, I believe. Used my old and trusted Bogner bag in the plane and it never disappoints me. Cpw has gotten quite low.



Great to hear that you are doing great on your trip@Marylin  and that the weather is good
Major congrats on finding your wishlist Chanel  can’t wait to see that beauty [emoji12]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hi ladies, really missed everyone here and just popping in to say I hope everyone has a fantastic holiday season and a happy new year!!! Hugsnkisses to all!!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Hi ladies, really missed everyone here and just popping in to say I hope everyone has a fantastic holiday season and a happy new year!!! Hugsnkisses to all!!


Eggtart! Welcome back! Missed you too, I can’t  wait to see what got in and out of your wardrobe, I really need you as a role model again!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Eggtart! Welcome back! Missed you too, I can’t  wait to see what got in and out of your wardrobe, I really need you as a role model again!



More than I would like, ended up in my wardrobe but they are really neutral classic pieces that will last me a long time. A midi black faux leather skirt, a brown faux leather wrap skirt, and a few black tops for work. Added a couple pair of sneaker/walking shoes because I will be going in a Baltic cruise next year (very excited!) and want to make sure I have the right shoes, and a pair of dark brown suede knee high boots! I newly discovered vionic shoes and am in love - purchased a pair of their sneakers on sale and really canny stop recommending them to ppl lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















I did let go of a bunch of stuff though to, ‘trade-up’ so to speak, so while I didn’t not shop, I’m very pleased with everything I brought in


----------



## Gigi1

eggtartapproved said:


> More than I would like, ended up in my wardrobe but they are really neutral classic pieces that will last me a long time. A midi black faux leather skirt, a brown faux leather wrap skirt, and a few black tops for work. Added a couple pair of sneaker/walking shoes because I will be going in a Baltic cruise next year (very excited!) and want to make sure I have the right shoes, and a pair of dark brown suede knee high boots! I newly discovered vionic shoes and am in love - purchased a pair of their sneakers on sale and really canny stop recommending them to ppl lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did let go of a bunch of stuff though to, ‘trade-up’ so to speak, so while I didn’t not shop, I’m very pleased with everything I brought in



All those pieces are very nice and classic @eggtartapproved Congrats on your purchases Waiting to see how you style. Please share pics 
Baltic Cruise sounds very exciting[emoji13]What countries that is going include, if you don’t mind asking you


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gigi1 said:


> All those pieces are very nice and classic @eggtartapproved Congrats on your purchases Waiting to see how you style. Please share pics
> Baltic Cruise sounds very exciting[emoji13]What countries that is going include, if you don’t mind asking you



Thank you! We’ll be taking off in Copenhagen, going to Berlin, Tallinn, st. Petersburg,Helsinki, and Stockholm. We’re going for a family reunion as the older generation is getting older so we want to make new memories. It will be the first time in maybe 20 years since I’ve had a chance to travel with my parents together - usually they go together or timing isn’t right for the three of us to travel together. No we’re adding dh and extended family! Very excited for this!


----------



## Gigi1

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you! We’ll be taking off in Copenhagen, going to Berlin, Tallinn, st. Petersburg,Helsinki, and Stockholm. We’re going for a family reunion as the older generation is getting older so we want to make new memories. It will be the first time in maybe 20 years since I’ve had a chance to travel with my parents together - usually they go together or timing isn’t right for the three of us to travel together. No we’re adding dh and extended family! Very excited for this!



That’s sounds amazing [emoji106] whole family it’s so priceless and I see you going to be in one of the Baltic states-Estonia. I am originally from Lithuania , Estonia is beautiful. Well all the places you are going to see on this cruise, are beautiful. Lucky you ! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gigi1 said:


> That’s sounds amazing [emoji106] whole family it’s so priceless and I see you going to be in one of the Baltic states-Estonia. I am originally from Lithuania , Estonia is beautiful. Well all the places you are going to see on this cruise, are beautiful. Lucky you ! [emoji4][emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> More than I would like, ended up in my wardrobe but they are really neutral classic pieces that will last me a long time. A midi black faux leather skirt, a brown faux leather wrap skirt, and a few black tops for work. Added a couple pair of sneaker/walking shoes because I will be going in a Baltic cruise next year (very excited!) and want to make sure I have the right shoes, and a pair of dark brown suede knee high boots! I newly discovered vionic shoes and am in love - purchased a pair of their sneakers on sale and really canny stop recommending them to ppl lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did let go of a bunch of stuff though to, ‘trade-up’ so to speak, so while I didn’t not shop, I’m very pleased with everything I brought in


Everthing you got is really great. Basics, but special. Everything very versatile, but with a twist, which I love! I can see the skirts working very well with your wardrobe.
How wonderful going on a cruise with your family, what a big endeavor! How much time are you allowing yourself in each place? It seems like a lot of input.


----------



## Marylin

Hello, Ladies!
Christmas is coming early. I’m done with work and all the parties are attended, all the meals eaten, all the friends met. It wasn’t as much as last year, but still seemed like an endless task. Working during the day, sometimes changing into a festive outfit, sometimes just putting in big earrings and going for a celebration in the evening. You know that Christmas Eve actually is when we celebrate in Germany, that’s when we get all our presents, so whatever isn’t shopped and done by tomorrow afternoon, will not get done. And who cares? I’m just grateful I’m finally home with my husband and sons and it already feels like Christmas not having to be somewhere else all the time.
Can’t wait to see what Santa puts under your trees and what everybody is wearing for the festivities!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Everthing you got is really great. Basics, but special. Everything very versatile, but with a twist, which I love! I can see the skirts working very well with your wardrobe.
> How wonderful going on a cruise with your family, what a big endeavor! How much time are you allowing yourself in each place? It seems like a lot of input.



Thank you, Marylin! Yes, I love basics with a twist or small details that maybe only I will know or care about haha. 

The whole cruise is 9 night so we only have a day in each port, 2 nights in st. Petersburg and we’re going to arrive in Copenhagen earlier to tour around a bit too. It’s my first cruise so I’m very excited but yes, I would love to spend more time in each spot. 

Wishing you a Merry Christmas with your family!!


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> Christmas is coming early. I’m done with work and all the parties are attended, all the meals eaten, all the friends met. It wasn’t as much as last year, but still seemed like an endless task. Working during the day, sometimes changing into a festive outfit, sometimes just putting in big earrings and going for a celebration in the evening. You know that Christmas Eve actually is when we celebrate in Germany, that’s when we get all our presents, so whatever isn’t shopped and done by tomorrow afternoon, will not get done. And who cares? I’m just grateful I’m finally home with my husband and sons and it already feels like Christmas not having to be somewhere else all the time.
> Can’t wait to see what Santa puts under your trees and what everybody is wearing for the festivities!



So many ppl are saying Christmas just a day, it’s more for kids... [emoji849][emoji854] I don’t agree . I grew up the same as you @Marylin, and Christmas Eve is the most important, sitting at the table with family, and for those who are not there with us for any reason, we always put empty plates. And then we find our gifts under the Christmas tree. And leaving for night Mass to Church. And once we back, then we eat dessert and meat dishes. On Christmas Eve, we only eat fish dishes, no meat, no milk products. And to all of that, grandma used to starve us all day. Well she called-fasting Anyways those are the best memories.... I don’t experience the same festivity or have the same emotion, here in US [emoji17] 
Merry Christmas ladies!wishing you many many gifts[emoji14]


----------



## Gigi1

So finally wore my Chanel equestrian collection skirt with my new puffer. Although it is still warm, and tourists wear shorts, I am tired of hot weather and wear more Florida winterish outfit with short Demi booties no sandals . [emoji849]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi ladies,
Some of you might remember me from some months ago. I think I stopped posting in August, when I found out I was pregnant with me second child! We found out that it was another girl quite recently. We have been very excited, and my priorities shifted. I just stopped caring about clothes at all, especially now that I'm stuck with maternity wear and my figure is going to change inevitably... can't wear my basics anymore and can't pick up new stuff, because I had all my maternity wear from my first girl and the economy with two children doesn't give room to much else. I started working as a highschool teacher and that, with my kid and my pregnancy, takes all my time.
Anyway, I'm just here to wish you all a great 2019! I might come here on and off, and will DEFINITELY return when I'm back at my prepregnancy weight and can start going back to my regular wardrobe. HAPPY 2019 LADIES!


----------



## Gigi1

susanagonzc said:


> Hi ladies,
> Some of you might remember me from some months ago. I think I stopped posting in August, when I found out I was pregnant with me second child! We found out that it was another girl quite recently. We have been very excited, and my priorities shifted. I just stopped caring about clothes at all, especially now that I'm stuck with maternity wear and my figure is going to change inevitably... can't wear my basics anymore and can't pick up new stuff, because I had all my maternity wear from my first girl and the economy with two children doesn't give room to much else. I started working as a highschool teacher and that, with my kid and my pregnancy, takes all my time.
> Anyway, I'm just here to wish you all a great 2019! I might come here on and off, and will DEFINITELY return when I'm back at my prepregnancy weight and can start going back to my regular wardrobe. HAPPY 2019 LADIES!



Of course we remember you, sweetheart [emoji173]️, you have so adorable baby [emoji64] beautiful family and were posting very beautiful  jewelry [emoji7] yes 
What a great news! Congratulations on the pregnancy! Your priorities are understandable and admired. Family is the most important thing in life. 
Enjoy your holidays and wishing you very happy and healthy 2019


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> So finally wore my Chanel equestrian collection skirt with my new puffer. Although it is still warm, and tourists wear shorts, I am tired of hot weather and wear more Florida winterish outfit with short Demi booties no sandals . [emoji849]


Like usual, you look beautiful! I hope you had a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year’s Eve! Wishing you a happy, healthy great new year!


----------



## Marylin

susanagonzc said:


> Hi ladies,
> Some of you might remember me from some months ago. I think I stopped posting in August, when I found out I was pregnant with me second child! We found out that it was another girl quite recently. We have been very excited, and my priorities shifted. I just stopped caring about clothes at all, especially now that I'm stuck with maternity wear and my figure is going to change inevitably... can't wear my basics anymore and can't pick up new stuff, because I had all my maternity wear from my first girl and the economy with two children doesn't give room to much else. I started working as a highschool teacher and that, with my kid and my pregnancy, takes all my time.
> Anyway, I'm just here to wish you all a great 2019! I might come here on and off, and will DEFINITELY return when I'm back at my prepregnancy weight and can start going back to my regular wardrobe. HAPPY 2019 LADIES!


How fantastic! Congratulations! This is going to be such an exciting, happy year for you, I know it! Please check in every once in a while. With shopping your pregnancy wardrobe it would be fun seeing how you style it and what you can do with accessories. We hope to hear more from your two little girls soon!


----------



## Marylin

Dear, lovely Ladies! Happy new year to all of you. May this be a year of love and understanding, of truth and peace and lots of fun! 
I love new beginnings and I couldn’t wait for this one after a very difficult 2018. I'm hoping to hear a lot from you and can’t wait to see how you shop your wardrobes. I was pretty good about how much I spent, because I shopped smartly and on sale a lot. I also didn’t need anything in particular last year, expect for a new winter coat. I finally found the one missing Chanel bag, so hopefully a can resist in 2019... I was surprised though how many things I got, I do count every sock and bra and hair clip, but I need to get the numbers down in 2019. 
I had promised to show my new Chanel bag, but keep forgetting to take a picture. So I will have to borrow one from the official site. 
This was the Christmas gift I gave myself.


----------



## Marylin

Two more gifts I got for Christmas and my wedding anniversary. I got very lucky this year.
Oops, can’t uplod pics, have to try again later...


----------



## Marylin

Here we go, dh gave me the earrings for our 21.st wedding anniversary. The bag was a Christmas surprise.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Like usual, you look beautiful! I hope you had a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year’s Eve! Wishing you a happy, healthy great new year!



Thank you @Marylin[emoji173]️ wishing you as well Health happiness and Peace [emoji120]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Dear, lovely Ladies! Happy new year to all of you. May this be a year of love and understanding, of truth and peace and lots of fun!
> I love new beginnings and I couldn’t wait for this one after a very difficult 2018. I'm hoping to hear a lot from you and can’t wait to see how you shop your wardrobes. I was pretty good about how much I spent, because I shopped smartly and on sale a lot. I also didn’t need anything in particular last year, expect for a new winter coat. I finally found the one missing Chanel bag, so hopefully a can resist in 2019... I was surprised though how many things I got, I do count every sock and bra and hair clip, but I need to get the numbers down in 2019.
> I had promised to show my new Chanel bag, but keep forgetting to take a picture. So I will have to borrow one from the official site.
> This was the Christmas gift I gave myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293581



Thank you @Marylin[emoji173]️ that would be my wishes too [emoji12] Most and foremost peace God knows I do need that...
Also happy to close out 2018. It was good, cannot complain, but I ask God , and saying in Universe/energy, I want a great ones . Let 2019 going to be great for all of us . 
I love your bag, definitely on my wishlist, I probably would get different color, not sure yet. Is yours xl ? 
Well I already shopped last night. 
I found beautiful jeans from 2016 Paris Rome Collection.  I don’t think they stretch, so after Alterations it’s going to be great. Its way too big size, but it’s new and 50% from original price. [emoji13]
I also looking to purchase a few items very soon. 
Well I decided to cancel my purchase of Gabrielle backpack, I will get later, 
In that place , I can purchase 4 amazing things. I will post once I purchase, 
I think it’s a good switch . 
I can always get Gabrielle backpack, once I am able to shop endless.., 
Although I did lost my deposit 10% , oh well . I did sold some things from my closet quite well. Have a few more to sell, so it’s ok [emoji849]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Here we go, dh gave me the earrings for our 21.st wedding anniversary. The bag was a Christmas surprise.
> View attachment 4293623
> View attachment 4293624



Aww how sweet of your husband  [emoji122] . The earrings are gorgeous and it will be versatile in your closet yes And major congrats on 21st anniversary! [emoji322]
Many more to come [emoji257][emoji177]
And the bag is gorgeous too. That color  so beautiful [emoji7] 
Congrats [emoji324][emoji322]


----------



## Gigi1

Hi Ladies hope you are enjoying the 2019[emoji120][emoji173]️
Well I definitely making myself happy by doing some shopping. [emoji12]I just got this beautiful lightweight coat from2016 Metier’s D’art Collection 
So happy i got a good deal. It’s absolutely new. I love that is like mini dress length 
And belted . So versatile I can  wear with so many things. It’s more like jacket than coat . Very light.


----------



## Marylin

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you @Marylin[emoji173]️ that would be my wishes too [emoji12] Most and foremost peace God knows I do need that...
> Also happy to close out 2018. It was good, cannot complain, but I ask God , and saying in Universe/energy, I want a great ones . Let 2019 going to be great for all of us .
> I love your bag, definitely on my wishlist, I probably would get different color, not sure yet. Is yours xl ?
> Well I already shopped last night.
> I found beautiful jeans from 2016 Paris Rome Collection.  I don’t think they stretch, so after Alterations it’s going to be great. Its way too big size, but it’s new and 50% from original price. [emoji13]
> I also looking to purchase a few items very soon.
> Well I decided to cancel my purchase of Gabrielle backpack, I will get later,
> In that place , I can purchase 4 amazing things. I will post once I purchase,
> I think it’s a good switch .
> I can always get Gabrielle backpack, once I am able to shop endless..,
> Although I did lost my deposit 10% , oh well . I did sold some things from my closet quite well. Have a few more to sell, so it’s ok [emoji849]



Can’t wait to see the jeans you got. Are they tight or loose? Knowing you they probably won’t be too tight at the bottom, right? The coat is beautiful, it is very versatile indeed. Probably great for Florida winter... We’re buried in snow here, I shoveled snow for 2 hours before the boys got up and had to leave for school, we hardly got the car out of the driveway and it is not a small car. Dh is in London, it’s 10 degrees there, he said. It’s still snowing here. My shoveling efforts are long gone.  So  I’m wearing  huge boots, ski gloves and my thick parka every day. 






Gigi1 said:


> Aww how sweet of your husband  [emoji122] . The earrings are gorgeous and it will be versatile in your closet yes And major congrats on 21st anniversary! [emoji322]
> Many more to come [emoji257][emoji177]
> And the bag is gorgeous too. That color  so beautiful [emoji7]
> Congrats [emoji324][emoji322]


Thanks dear! With DH being gone so often, we’re probably at 15 yers now...


----------



## Marylin

Sales are tempting! I don’t want to be tempted! 
I did get a dress a black cashmere sweater and socks though, hope that’s going to be it. I did need a black cashmere sweater, because I wear them all the time. I did not need another dress I suppose.  Wear this kind to work a lot, Moatly by Max Mara. This one  is Hugo boss and my sister persuaded me telling me it makes me look skinny. Well...


----------



## Marylin

I did the math for last year’s spendings. Not as much as the year before, but still more than I had planned for at the beginning of 2018. I didn’t think I would get the Chanel bag I purchased in December, so that threw me off a bit. Also there were a few things  I really only need every couple years, like a new winter coat or boots. On the plus side (or minus ins this case) I managed to save so much money by shopping during the sales. More than ever before, so I guess, I am buying smarter. 
I still couldn’t imagine not shopping at all, and wonder how those ladies did that were on a ban this year. So @bakeacookie  and @eggtartapproved, if you read this I would love to hear about your experiences!

We celebrated my sister’s birthday today, a special occasion, because she got very ill in the summer and is doing so much better. I managed not to get a celebration dress, but to wear only what I already had. (Well, and a Pullover she gave me last week and that funky purse she gave me for Christmas... 

The skirt  is the bottom part of a Max Mara dress I never wore until it was only a skirt.


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Can’t wait to see the jeans you got. Are they tight or loose? Knowing you they probably won’t be too tight at the bottom, right? The coat is beautiful, it is very versatile indeed. Probably great for Florida winter... We’re buried in snow here, I shoveled snow for 2 hours before the boys got up and had to leave for school, we hardly got the car out of the driveway and it is not a small car. Dh is in London, it’s 10 degrees there, he said. It’s still snowing here. My shoveling efforts are long gone.  So  I’m wearing  huge boots, ski gloves and my thick parka every day.
> 
> View attachment 4301415
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! With DH being gone so often, we’re probably at 15 yers now...



Thank you @Marylin[emoji257] 
Yes the jeans way too big [emoji849]hopefully my alterations lady will create magic[emoji12] 
So yes they definitely not going to be tight. But I like it [emoji4] 
So I will post pics once i get them back from Alterations .
Coat just arrived. It’s so much more blingy in actuality [emoji13] 
Wow so much snow. I remember those days Me and my brother would get up earlier and showell the snow... 
I am a little bit jealous. .. it’s hot here this winter. 
It was a few days little cooler last week. 
And even temperatures at night in 60’s it’s still warm. All I need just a sweater 
I really want some cooler weather [emoji120][emoji23]
I know how it feels.. before my husband got sick, he used to travel a lot.. 
And I wasn’t happy about it. But now I can’t wait for some me time and only me [emoji120]


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> Sales are tempting! I don’t want to be tempted!
> I did get a dress a black cashmere sweater and socks though, hope that’s going to be it. I did need a black cashmere sweater, because I wear them all the time. I did not need another dress I suppose.  Wear this kind to work a lot, Moatly by Max Mara. This one  is Hugo boss and my sister persuaded me telling me it makes me look skinny. Well...
> View attachment 4301416



That’s a beautiful dress[emoji7] @Marylin You never can go wrong with LBD[emoji13] 
Especially that you wear them for work
Please post pics 
I love LBD
Although I am exploring more color outfits these days. ., 
Well I haven’t purchased nothing pure black for awhile now [emoji848] well jeans , 
My new puffer with gold collar and cuffs. My new coat has more gold than black. My black skirt with gold lurex 
I am looking for blue jeans now 
Of course I am looking for Chanel, but actually I just purchased Escada jeans trousers . I never had Escada but it was like amazing deal. Plus if I really don’t like it, I can return. 
It’s German brand. Do you know their jeans ? 
I also looking to purchase light lesage jacket. Something very versatile. Because in this heat , I don’t need warm jackets. So I sold my winter lesage jacket and skirt set, I wore only a few times. So decided I want something that I would wear a lot. Something I could dress up or down. Something that would be able to threw over even in summer evenings 
I will post pics once I decide which one I would like to purchase for advise


----------



## Gigi1

Marylin said:


> I did the math for last year’s spendings. Not as much as the year before, but still more than I had planned for at the beginning of 2018. I didn’t think I would get the Chanel bag I purchased in December, so that threw me off a bit. Also there were a few things  I really only need every couple years, like a new winter coat or boots. On the plus side (or minus ins this case) I managed to save so much money by shopping during the sales. More than ever before, so I guess, I am buying smarter.
> I still couldn’t imagine not shopping at all, and wonder how those ladies did that were on a ban this year. So @bakeacookie  and @eggtartapproved, if you read this I would love to hear about your experiences!
> 
> We celebrated my sister’s birthday today, a special occasion, because she got very ill in the summer and is doing so much better. I managed not to get a celebration dress, but to wear only what I already had. (Well, and a Pullover she gave me last week and that funky purse she gave me for Christmas... [emoji3]
> 
> The skirt  is the bottom part of a Max Mara dress I never wore until it was only a skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4304491



Wow you did good[emoji112] @Marylin Congrats [emoji323][emoji324][emoji898][emoji322] 
Now I am on the opposite side I probably spent most through all the years. Even I do purchase from resellers. And do get great deals, but I guess shopping only Chanel, still adds up [emoji849] 
Yes we do wonder how our beautiful ladies @bakeacookie and @eggtartaproved did with that ban [emoji848] 
Please let us know did you survived withdrawal from shopping [emoji120][emoji13] [emoji257][emoji324][emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]
And are you going to continue in 2019 
So wonderful to hear that your sister doing better. Happy belated birthday to her [emoji257][emoji324][emoji323] 
And that’s beautiful outfit. Love the details. The skirt print kind of matching with Chanel brooch and new earrings 
And I do love that funky bag. It goes well with all the outfit.[emoji106]
I like the skirt vs the dress. So I see why you wasn’t wearing. I think was too much all that print. (I had the dress from Dolce & Gabbana that had all print , and I end up selling it, because I never wore. It always was kind of too much, especially when it’s midi and had kind of similar puffy skirt . )
With black top , it breaks down the print and accessories accentuate the print ,


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hi ladies! My ban wasn’t successful lol. I did end up purchasing pieces but a lot of them upgraded or replaced what was getting old or wasn’t working. I ended up spending roughly the same amount as previous years; I probably could have stayed well under but I was going through some stuff and stress shopping. I’m happy with everything I purcashed though and got rid of quite a bit of what wasn’t working. It was a great learning experience and also a year that turned out to be mostly a replacement year. I’m going to try again this year! Taking it month by month though haha.


----------



## Gigi1

eggtartapproved said:


> Hi ladies! My ban wasn’t successful lol. I did end up purchasing pieces but a lot of them upgraded or replaced what was getting old or wasn’t working. I ended up spending roughly the same amount as previous years; I probably could have stayed well under but I was going through some stuff and stress shopping. I’m happy with everything I purcashed though and got rid of quite a bit of what wasn’t working. It was a great learning experience and also a year that turned out to be mostly a replacement year. I’m going to try again this year! Taking it month by month though haha.



No worries @eggtartapproved [emoji257] 
Great to hear from you
I completely understand stress shopping. I did whole year , well almost two [emoji848]years 
As long as you getting pieces that you will wear a lot, that’s a great thing. And as you said you needed to replace some items. No judgment here [emoji106] 
I am still proud of your determination. It’s truly admirable [emoji112][emoji257][emoji324][emoji322][emoji898][emoji323] 
I am sure you will do great this year, on your ban goals , or better maybe you should take little less harsh approach-just call less shopping and evaluate your spending or better calling circulation of money month by month [emoji12] And Happy and healthy 2019 ! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji257][emoji318] .


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gigi1 said:


> No worries @eggtartapproved [emoji257]
> Great to hear from you
> I completely understand stress shopping. I did whole year , well almost two [emoji848]years
> As long as you getting pieces that you will wear a lot, that’s a great thing. And as you said you needed to replace some items. No judgment here [emoji106]
> I am still proud of your determination. It’s truly admirable [emoji112][emoji257][emoji324][emoji322][emoji898][emoji323]
> I am sure you will do great this year, on your ban goals , or better maybe you should take little less harsh approach-just call less shopping and evaluate your spending or better calling circulation of money month by month [emoji12] And Happy and healthy 2019 ! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji257][emoji318] .



Month by month is the way to go! Thanks for the encouragement! And happy new year to you too!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, 

Hope you all had a fab start into the new year. I didn't make any exhiting purchases, It still takes me a lond time to decide and by the time that I am ready for the purchase, it's too late! 

I'd love to hear your opinion on a present for my upcoming anniversary. Hubby suggested an eternity ring to add to the current setting but I am not sure which would be best... 

What would you recommend?


----------



## Marylin

So, so sorry ladies, for being awol all the time. It’s so busy here, you’d think it’s holiday season. Much, much less fun though...
@eggtartapproved. It’s lovely hearing from you again. I wouldn’t worry about not sticking to your plans if you achieved another great goal which is to have a more cultivated, thorough and sustainable wardrobe. I’m sure you shopped very smart and hope to see some of the things you bought!
@MinaAnais tough choice and I’m afraid you’ll have to be the one to make it. I love them both, but am probably drawn to the more classic style, the first one. Especially because mine is very similar...I’d have to see your wedding band. Both are exceptionally pretty though! Lovely DH you have!


----------



## taho

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4327764
> View attachment 4327765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a fab start into the new year. I didn't make any exhiting purchases, It still takes me a lond time to decide and by the time that I am ready for the purchase, it's too late!
> 
> I'd love to hear your opinion on a present for my upcoming anniversary. Hubby suggested an eternity ring to add to the current setting but I am not sure which would be best...
> 
> What would you recommend?



I like the 2nd with the border, looks very sleek


----------



## MinaAnais

Thank you both! I've included a picture of the current setting, I am planning to add it above the engagement ring.


----------



## Gigi1

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4327764
> View attachment 4327765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a fab start into the new year. I didn't make any exhiting purchases, It still takes me a lond time to decide and by the time that I am ready for the purchase, it's too late!
> 
> I'd love to hear your opinion on a present for my upcoming anniversary. Hubby suggested an eternity ring to add to the current setting but I am not sure which would be best...
> 
> What would you recommend?



I am with @Marylin I love first more  old fashioned/vintage look 
But both are beautiful 
But you the one have to choose what’s best for your style , which one makes your heart sing [emoji177]
Congrats @MinaAnais


----------



## Gigi1

MinaAnais said:


> Thank you both! I've included a picture of the current setting, I am planning to add it above the engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327808



Now when I am looking at your beautiful engagement ring, I even more convinced about the first one. Let us know what you decide.[emoji177]


----------



## gillianna

MinaAnais said:


> Thank you both! I've included a picture of the current setting, I am planning to add it above the engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327808



I would go with the first one.   Both are very beautiful.  I have a small band of rubies yet in a style like the second one and I find the design with the edges like that uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## taho

MinaAnais said:


> Thank you both! I've included a picture of the current setting, I am planning to add it above the engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327808



Seeing this I now feel the 1st ring is more suitable to compliment it


----------



## Gigi1

So my Chanel coat arrived . It’s even more blingy than in the picture [emoji13] very light. Love it. Got also 2 jeans , one went back, of course Escada. I just didn’t like the way they fit. Chanel one’s very soft, stretchy , and fits me great. Well in my opinion, probably my husband will complain that they tight[emoji849] wellThey are jeans , not a baggy pants ! [emoji854] how else should they fit [emoji849] . I also purchased this dress from Greece collection. Was amazing deal and new so couldn’t resist. You probably remember I have very similar already in black and white print. But this has extra tights on the arms and that peachy color,I think more versatile and goes better with my complexion. Well I love them both. 
So the dress brought me in trouble. I started looking some necklace and/or earrings to go with it, to layer with choker maybe and my head accessory from Greece, that I purchased and posted last year. So I found both. Again it was too great deal to pass. So I got the necklace and the earrings.[emoji12]
Now all I need some Greece inspired arm cuff. I saw some pretty nice ones on Etsy . 
Or Chanel [emoji13] who knows


----------



## Rhl2987

This looks like a fun thread! I found it randomly and now am wondering what it would take to join!  I’ve only read a few pages back but will go back further when I have a little time.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I thought I'd log in to see what you've been up to! Not disappointed as always...
I'm feeling rather low at the moment. I have three months to go until baby arrives and I'm confined to the bed for health reasons. It's boring more than anything, but I miss playing with my child and just doing stuff around the house, which my mom and husband have to do. I'm too big for normal clothes, and I don't want to buy anything else  if it will only fit me for three months, especially because it's definitely going to be my last pregnancy. And anyway there's nowhere to go to or noone to see me since I can only get up to go to the bathroom or shower... Anyway. Can't wait to fit into normal clothes and for this to be over, and of course to meet the second baby at last!

I like the first engagement ring!! I think it's lovely.


----------



## may3545

susanagonzc said:


> I thought I'd log in to see what you've been up to! Not disappointed as always...
> I'm feeling rather low at the moment. I have three months to go until baby arrives and I'm confined to the bed for health reasons. It's boring more than anything, but I miss playing with my child and just doing stuff around the house, which my mom and husband have to do. I'm too big for normal clothes, and I don't want to buy anything else  if it will only fit me for three months, especially because it's definitely going to be my last pregnancy. And anyway there's nowhere to go to or noone to see me since I can only get up to go to the bathroom or shower... Anyway. Can't wait to fit into normal clothes and for this to be over, and of course to meet the second baby at last!
> 
> I like the first engagement ring!! I think it's lovely.


I'm 30 weeks preggo and FEEL EXACTLY THE SAME WAY. 3rd boy, and I want to shop but I'm buying clothes that would fit me postpartum, so it doesn't bring immediate joy since it'll still be a while. Everyone has been sick in the family, but I still have to do it all. Feeling pretty exhausted and exasperated. This is a nice break. Anywho, hugs to you. I try to dress up when I can, but it's cold weather and I just don't care as much. 10 weeks to meet my new baby, that's super exciting.


----------



## Rhl2987

may3545 said:


> I'm 30 weeks preggo and FEEL EXACTLY THE SAME WAY. 3rd boy, and I want to shop but I'm buying clothes that would fit me postpartum, so it doesn't bring immediate joy since it'll still be a while. Everyone has been sick in the family, but I still have to do it all. Feeling pretty exhausted and exasperated. This is a nice break. Anywho, hugs to you. I try to dress up when I can, but it's cold weather and I just don't care as much. 10 weeks to meet my new baby, that's super exciting.


Just wanted to say that I'm at the same exact place in my first pregnancy! 30 weeks! Congrats to you! Hang in there and you'll get through it. It'll be all worth it to meet your baby. We're just finishing up the nursery now, and it's a lot of fun! I have hated the weight gain a lot though. I tried on non-maternity clothes once recently, a little under a month ago, and it was so upsetting that I really want to avoid the experience until well after the baby is born and I've gained my confidence back again.


----------



## Rhl2987

susanagonzc said:


> I thought I'd log in to see what you've been up to! Not disappointed as always...
> I'm feeling rather low at the moment. I have three months to go until baby arrives and I'm confined to the bed for health reasons. It's boring more than anything, but I miss playing with my child and just doing stuff around the house, which my mom and husband have to do. I'm too big for normal clothes, and I don't want to buy anything else  if it will only fit me for three months, especially because it's definitely going to be my last pregnancy. And anyway there's nowhere to go to or noone to see me since I can only get up to go to the bathroom or shower... Anyway. Can't wait to fit into normal clothes and for this to be over, and of course to meet the second baby at last!
> 
> I like the first engagement ring!! I think it's lovely.


I'm sorry to hear that and I hope that you are up and feeling better soon! I'm way too big for normal clothes but trying to enjoy and appreciate the feeling of being pregnant, and just trying to remember that I'll lose the weight after. I have, however, been buying bags and accessories. In a serious way  And that has helped with occupying me while I can't buy clothes. I'm also looking for "the watch" to add to my collection. All things that will "fit" before and after!


----------



## Elina0408

susanagonzc said:


> I thought I'd log in to see what you've been up to! Not disappointed as always...
> I'm feeling rather low at the moment. I have three months to go until baby arrives and I'm confined to the bed for health reasons. It's boring more than anything, but I miss playing with my child and just doing stuff around the house, which my mom and husband have to do. I'm too big for normal clothes, and I don't want to buy anything else  if it will only fit me for three months, especially because it's definitely going to be my last pregnancy. And anyway there's nowhere to go to or noone to see me since I can only get up to go to the bathroom or shower... Anyway. Can't wait to fit into normal clothes and for this to be over, and of course to meet the second baby at last!
> 
> I like the first engagement ring!! I think it's lovely.


Hang in there [emoji253]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hello all, thanks for all your good wishes!! It is getting annoying, but it's less than three months away... had an ultrasound today and the baby was looking great! (I got all dolled up in the bed to get into the car, then on the hospital bed and back home lol). Funny how many pregnant ladies are in this thread! All the babies are due april-may I assume? We will need to celebrate!
I just bought my first designer bag: a vintage fendi baguette in black suede. I thought what the hell, I deserve a treat and it was only 180€, and with free returns if I get disappointed... so excited!! Too much computer time lol...


----------



## Gigi1

susanagonzc said:


> I thought I'd log in to see what you've been up to! Not disappointed as always...
> I'm feeling rather low at the moment. I have three months to go until baby arrives and I'm confined to the bed for health reasons. It's boring more than anything, but I miss playing with my child and just doing stuff around the house, which my mom and husband have to do. I'm too big for normal clothes, and I don't want to buy anything else  if it will only fit me for three months, especially because it's definitely going to be my last pregnancy. And anyway there's nowhere to go to or noone to see me since I can only get up to go to the bathroom or shower... Anyway. Can't wait to fit into normal clothes and for this to be over, and of course to meet the second baby at last!
> 
> I like the first engagement ring!! I think it's lovely.



Wow sorry to hear sweetie [emoji257] . Hopefully you are feeling better. And it’s all worth it. and not long, baby is coming soon[emoji120]Feel better and all the best to you in this amazing journey [emoji177]


----------



## Gigi1

Ok it’s still warm here,still hoping to get some cooler weather. So wearing my cotton Chanel LBD . And even there is no need for booties, I try to play winter season [emoji13][emoji849] 
I spoke to my mom today, and in Europe is called and they had huge flu epidemics [emoji17] 
Thank God, here this year, so far it’s not too many ppl sick. I don’t think we have flu season this year [emoji28]


----------



## Gigi1

Hi ladies how all of you doing? How shopping within budget is going? Looking to see some new purchases from you ladies [emoji13] 
Ok so finally little bit cooler here. Was able to wore my new coat/jacket. It’s very light . And my new jeans , from Cosmopolite Collection. I was so lucky got an amazing deal!
It’s another amazing purchase from Cosmopolite Such an amazing Collection 
Looking forward to finding some other pieces from that collection. 
Jeans are so luxurious, very soft and sooo comfortable [emoji4]


----------



## MinaAnais

Spring purchases! 

I've added 2 shirts for the upcoming season to add some variety and also to give a rest to the current blouses! 

The first one is a silk piece by Maje, the stripey shirt is a casual cotton piece from Sandro. Both are from previous seasons and 60-70% cheaper than the original full price. I am so glad to have waited for the right price, didn't want to overspend even if they are both beautifully made. Hopefully  they will last for a very long time!


----------



## Gigi1

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4366787
> View attachment 4366789
> View attachment 4366790
> 
> Spring purchases!
> 
> I've added 2 shirts for the upcoming season to add some variety and also to give a rest to the current blouses!
> 
> The first one is a silk piece by Maje, the stripey shirt is a casual cotton piece from Sandro. Both are from previous seasons and 60-70% cheaper than the original full price. I am so glad to have waited for the right price, didn't want to overspend even if they are both beautifully made. Hopefully  they will last for a very long time!



Those are beautiful @MinaAnais [emoji7] Love the color. It’s definitely great for Spring, or all year around! Congrats it looks that your patience paid off. Please post pics of your styling [emoji177]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

MinaAnais said:


> View attachment 4366787
> View attachment 4366789
> View attachment 4366790
> 
> Spring purchases!
> 
> I've added 2 shirts for the upcoming season to add some variety and also to give a rest to the current blouses!
> 
> The first one is a silk piece by Maje, the stripey shirt is a casual cotton piece from Sandro. Both are from previous seasons and 60-70% cheaper than the original full price. I am so glad to have waited for the right price, didn't want to overspend even if they are both beautifully made. Hopefully  they will last for a very long time!


very pretty for spring! enjoy!


----------



## MinaAnais

Ladies, hope you are all well! I have been trying to recover from a bad cold and finally have some time to show you the anniversary ring!  Thank you all so much for helping me choose it  I think it works well with my other bands. I am still trying to see if it works better next to the wedding band or on top of the engagement ring,


----------



## Sterntalerli

Bumping this bc I like the thought behind this thread  do you ladies still stick to a budget if so: how did you choose the budget? And what outfits do you Shop out of your own closet?


----------



## Gabs007

Sterntalerli said:


> Bumping this bc I like the thought behind this thread  do you ladies still stick to a budget if so: how did you choose the budget? And what outfits do you Shop out of your own closet?



Disposable income, quite simple


----------



## Sterntalerli

Gabs007 said:


> Disposable income, quite simple


I know that  but I am interested in how much you choose to spend on clothes out of the income you’re able to spend


----------



## Gabs007

Sterntalerli said:


> I know that  but I am interested in how much you choose to spend on clothes out of the income you’re able to spend



About the same amount I spend on weekends away, going out, etc


----------



## Gigi1

Ok ladies where are you all ? Haven’t seen any of you?? @Marylin @MinaAnais
The summer is going to the end
Hope all of you are well
I need advice. Looking to purchase Maxi beautiful but more casual summer brunch, ( maybe going to Design district in Miami for my Birthday brunch, next month)  dress that is not Chanel yep I said it ok
These two which one would you think would fit me better
There is no magenta one , but the black with daisies is exactly the same style
Waiting for the advice


----------



## Gabs007

Gigi1 said:


> Ok ladies where are you all ? Haven’t seen any of you?? @Marylin @MinaAnais
> The summer is going to the end
> Hope all of you are well
> I need advice. Looking to purchase Maxi beautiful but more casual summer brunch, ( maybe going to Design district in Miami for my Birthday brunch, next month)  dress that is not Chanel yep I said it ok
> These two which one would you think would fit me better
> There is no magenta one , but the black with daisies is exactly the same style
> Waiting for the advice



Difficult to say without knowing your skin or hair and how it would look on you, the dresses are all beautiful.


----------



## Gigi1

Ok ladies where are all ? Haven’t seen any of you?? @Marylin @MinaAnais 
The summer is going to the end 
Hope all of you are well 
I need advice. Looking to purchase Maxi beautiful but more casual summer brunch, ( maybe going to Design district in Miami for my Birthday brunch, next month)  dress that is not Chanel yep I said it ok 
These two which one would you think would fit me better 
There is no magenta one , but the black with daisies is exactly the same style 
Waiting for the advice


----------



## Gigi1

Gabs007 said:


> Difficult to say without knowing your skin or hair and how it would look on you, the dresses are all beautiful.


Thank you Gabs007 
I had different ID in the past girleuro so you probably saw my pictures before 
I am blond blue eyes light complexion tall medium built hourglass figure Fr 40 
I understand it’s hard to advise 
But which one looks more beautiful as a dress . The colors are similar.
Chloe is blue/navy polka dots and another is Balenciaga Black with pink and white daisies 
First one cotton and silk 
The second one silk satin


----------



## scivolare

Gigi1 said:


> Ok ladies where are you all ? Haven’t seen any of you?? @Marylin @MinaAnais
> The summer is going to the end
> Hope all of you are well
> I need advice. Looking to purchase Maxi beautiful but more casual summer brunch, ( maybe going to Design district in Miami for my Birthday brunch, next month)  dress that is not Chanel yep I said it ok
> These two which one would you think would fit me better
> There is no magenta one , but the black with daisies is exactly the same style
> Waiting for the advice


That first blue one is incredible! It gets my vote!


----------



## Gabs007

Gigi1 said:


> Thank you Gabs007
> I had different ID in the past girleuro so you probably saw my pictures before
> I am blond blue eyes light complexion tall medium built hourglass figure Fr 40
> I understand it’s hard to advise
> But which one looks more beautiful as a dress . The colors are similar.
> Chloe is blue/navy polka dots and another is Balenciaga Black with pink and white daisies
> First one cotton and silk
> The second one silk satin



With your colouring possibly the 1st one?


----------



## Gigi1

Thank you ladies. I am leaning as well towards first one.have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## tbbbjb

They are both lovely.  The first one is definitely more exquisite.  The second one initially looked like a white dress with black flowers on my phone, so rather plain.  I see they now both have nice pops to them.  But, I really think the first one is more special.


----------



## Gigi1

tbbbjb said:


> They are both lovely.  The first one is definitely more exquisite.  The second one initially looked like a white dress with black flowers on my phone, so rather plain.  I see they now both have nice pops to them.  But, I really think the first one is more special.


Thank you so much @tbbbjb 
I thought so too especially I like the neckline on the dress . 
And I just purchased lucky me,  I got an amazing deal The same dress others still selling 3-4 times more expensive.


----------



## Sterntalerli

scivolare said:


> That first blue one is incredible! It gets my vote!


My vote, too


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Gigi1 said:


> Ok ladies where are all ? Haven’t seen any of you?? @Marylin @MinaAnais
> The summer is going to the end
> Hope all of you are well
> I need advice. Looking to purchase Maxi beautiful but more casual summer brunch, ( maybe going to Design district in Miami for my Birthday brunch, next month)  dress that is not Chanel yep I said it ok
> These two which one would you think would fit me better
> There is no magenta one , but the black with daisies is exactly the same style
> Waiting for the advice


They are both lovely...I would consider the price, fabric and wearablity. If both are synthetic, consider purchasing the one that is of the best quality. If one is natural fibres and not too costly along with wearability, then purchase the natural fibre, it its a better investment.


----------



## Sass

Hi ladies I hope you are all well? I had a bit of trouboe with this app switch over business & have been mia. What are you wearing to your respective Christmas events?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi everyone, I hope you’re well!!
I have been mia as well, but my second kid is already 7 months old! I’m finally ready to start planning my dream wardrobe (drumrolls)
After 2 pregnancies my body is not just the same any more and I’m tired of always looking frumpy. I want people to think “I can’t believe she has 2 kids” rather than “I get it, she’s got 2 kids...” 
but also the whole “dress for the life you want, not the life you have “ just leads to pretty fantasy clothing in the closet and running around in leggins. So for 2020 my goals are:
-new underwear: two, maybe three bras in black snd beige. After 2 years of pregnancy and nursing bras. I am SO READYfor this. I will also get rid of the mess that is my panties drawer lol bye to the too small, multicolored underwear that comes in a pack. I recently found uniqlo underwear and I will be sliwly replacing my collection with those
- 2 pairs of levis 724: I just bought a pair and I love them. All my other jeans are too big on me now
- quality, fitting white tees that last for years (any recomendation?)

As you can see I am rebuilding my wardrobe and investing in quality pieces. How is this pertinent to this thread you may ask? Lol
Well I’ve also “joined” a slow buy challenge for 2020, because at the end of the month my money has gone to little things I don’t need, or have already. I want every purchase in my new wardrobe to be well thought, and concious. I want quality pieces that fit me and I want a cohesive, functional and chic wardrobe. Will I get there? Only time will tell... 
i also want to apreciate what I already have: no more massive purges that lead to mindless purchases (nice rhyming hehe). I will mend and polish shoes, make alterations to clothes so they fit, and wash and dry all garnmemts properly. And instead of scrolling through zara’s site I need to focus on what I have, the people I love and the moment I am living!!!
Any goals for 2020?
And to answer the question above, I have a lovely red sweater I mended recently, I will wear that!!

Please recommend white tees and good bras!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

susanagonzc said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you’re well!!
> I have been mia as well, but my second kid is already 7 months old! I’m finally ready to start planning my dream wardrobe (drumrolls)
> After 2 pregnancies my body is not just the same any more and I’m tired of always looking frumpy. I want people to think “I can’t believe she has 2 kids” rather than “I get it, she’s got 2 kids...”
> but also the whole “dress for the life you want, not the life you have “ just leads to pretty fantasy clothing in the closet and running around in leggins. So for 2020 my goals are:
> -new underwear: two, maybe three bras in black snd beige. After 2 years of pregnancy and nursing bras. I am SO READYfor this. I will also get rid of the mess that is my panties drawer lol bye to the too small, multicolored underwear that comes in a pack. I recently found uniqlo underwear and I will be sliwly replacing my collection with those
> - 2 pairs of levis 724: I just bought a pair and I love them. All my other jeans are too big on me now
> - quality, fitting white tees that last for years (any recomendation?)
> 
> As you can see I am rebuilding my wardrobe and investing in quality pieces. How is this pertinent to this thread you may ask? Lol
> Well I’ve also “joined” a slow buy challenge for 2020, because at the end of the month my money has gone to little things I don’t need, or have already. I want every purchase in my new wardrobe to be well thought, and concious. I want quality pieces that fit me and I want a cohesive, functional and chic wardrobe. Will I get there? Only time will tell...
> i also want to apreciate what I already have: no more massive purges that lead to mindless purchases (nice rhyming hehe). I will mend and polish shoes, make alterations to clothes so they fit, and wash and dry all garnmemts properly. And instead of scrolling through zara’s site I need to focus on what I have, the people I love and the moment I am living!!!
> Any goals for 2020?
> And to answer the question above, I have a lovely red sweater I mended recently, I will wear that!!
> 
> Please recommend white tees and good bras!


For long sleeve white tees, JCrew perfect fit, for short sleeve, JPeterman.


----------



## tbbbjb

susanagonzc said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you’re well!!
> I have been mia as well, but my second kid is already 7 months old! I’m finally ready to start planning my dream wardrobe (drumrolls)
> After 2 pregnancies my body is not just the same any more and I’m tired of always looking frumpy. I want people to think “I can’t believe she has 2 kids” rather than “I get it, she’s got 2 kids...”
> but also the whole “dress for the life you want, not the life you have “ just leads to pretty fantasy clothing in the closet and running around in leggins. So for 2020 my goals are:
> -new underwear: two, maybe three bras in black snd beige. After 2 years of pregnancy and nursing bras. I am SO READYfor this. I will also get rid of the mess that is my panties drawer lol bye to the too small, multicolored underwear that comes in a pack. I recently found uniqlo underwear and I will be sliwly replacing my collection with those
> - 2 pairs of levis 724: I just bought a pair and I love them. All my other jeans are too big on me now
> - quality, fitting white tees that last for years (any recomendation?)
> 
> As you can see I am rebuilding my wardrobe and investing in quality pieces. How is this pertinent to this thread you may ask? Lol
> Well I’ve also “joined” a slow buy challenge for 2020, because at the end of the month my money has gone to little things I don’t need, or have already. I want every purchase in my new wardrobe to be well thought, and concious. I want quality pieces that fit me and I want a cohesive, functional and chic wardrobe. Will I get there? Only time will tell...
> i also want to apreciate what I already have: no more massive purges that lead to mindless purchases (nice rhyming hehe). I will mend and polish shoes, make alterations to clothes so they fit, and wash and dry all garnmemts properly. And instead of scrolling through zara’s site I need to focus on what I have, the people I love and the moment I am living!!!
> Any goals for 2020?
> And to answer the question above, I have a lovely red sweater I mended recently, I will wear that!!
> 
> Please recommend white tees and good bras!



I’ve been quite pleased with Majestic Filatures tees but only the natural fiber ones, not the viscose blended (Yuck!).  The ones I like in particular are called “Deluxe 100% Cotton” Tees.  And unfortunately, not many stores carry the natural fiber ones but I have been able to find them online.


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> I’ve been pleased with Majestic Filatures tees but only the natural fiber ones, not the viscose blended (Yuck!).  And unfortunately, not many stores carry the natural fiber ones but I have been able to find them online.



@susanagonzc

I was also going to mention Wolford.  I have found them to be of very good quality.  They have outlet stores and a couple of good sales online and in-store every year.

Regarding Majestic Filatures: I have had success in the US finding natural fiber tees at YOOX, The Outnet and Farfetch.  I have found the natural fiber ones much easier to obtain in store in Europe.

Farfetch has Majestic Filatures natural fiber short sleeve and long sleeve tees in white:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/search/items.aspx?q=majestic filatures white t&ffref=inputSuggestion;Suggestions;majestic filatures white t;1

Here are a couple that are 100% cotton and short-sleeved:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...lain-t-shirt-item-14399958.aspx?storeid=10034

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-neck-t-shirt-item-14510049.aspx?storeid=9446

HTH.  I have slowly revamped my wardrobe over the past 5-7 years to only include high quality, natural fiber clothing.  Try to familiarize yourself in what to look for in a quality garment (look carefully at how it is made, there are lots of articles online that will help you know what to look for) because a high price doesn’t necessarily mean good quality.

Once you own some natural fiber, well-made garments you will love how they look, feel, wash up and you will not want to settle for less.  The first thing I do now when shopping is feel the garment (if it doesn’t feel amazing it goes back on the rack) then I check for natural fibers (if it doesn’t have any back on the rack it goes,  if it is a high natural fiber blend with just a bit of something added for stretch or to create a metallic color by adding lurex for example, I may consider it and if it is 100% natural fibers I will definitely consider it).  Then I check to see how well the garment has been manufactured.  You know those t-shirts that always seem to twist on your body?  It is because they were cut incorrectly.  The manufacturer wanted to get as much as they could out of the fabric and didn’t care about the direction.  Also, if it is a pattern or strips make sure that they took the time to line it up properly.  Look for French seams (it is a sign of very good quality).  Look at the stitching, it should be straight and in a matching thread color and have a high number of stitches per inch.  Make sure that you have ample fabric should you need to lengthen a hem.  And there are so many other things I look for.  (I educated myself on all of this and just kept learning what quality and craftsmanship meant and at the same time what I would and wouldn’t tolerance in any garment I was considering purchasing.  You can totally do it too.) Once I’ve ticked those boxes then and only then do I consider the other elements like color, style, price and will it work with at least a few pieces in my existing wardrobe.  HTH

If you want more recommendations for any other quality basic pieces please feel free to DM me.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thank you all for your detailed replies, I will look into those items and the things you mentioned about quality. I am slowly already doing what you said, educating myself about what goes into my closet. I purchased a cashmere sweater and returned it because it looked great but didn’t feel good quality (also with 2 under 2 I need practical clothes)

I will update you!


----------



## tbbbjb

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you all for your detailed replies, I will look into those items and the things you mentioned about quality. I am slowly already doing what you said, educating myself about what goes into my closet. I purchased a cashmere sweater and returned it because it looked great but didn’t feel good quality (also with 2 under 2 I need practical clothes)
> 
> I will update you!



Please do!  I love how this is a worldwide community and am therefore introduced to brands that are wonderful but not readily available in the US.

I totally hear you about practical clothing (with young children machine wash is definitely preferred, just hang dry instead of using the dryer for longevity), but you shouldn’t have to sacrifice style for comfort or quality.  All 3 are possible, it just takes patience and not allowing oneself to settle.  This is were my “immediate go back on the rack” rule has helped me.  I have now trained myself to be disgusted whenever I see polyester, acrylic and the like.  I know that several very wonderful people on TPF do like synthetic fibers and they may be for you as well, just do not compromise for shotty craftsmanship or meh style or color.  You want each and every piece you add to your wardrobe to spark joy because if bought correctly you will have them for a very long time. Good luck on your journey!

P.S.: Have you considered Brora for cashmere?  It is on the pricey side but I LOVE it!


----------



## tbbbjb

@susanagonzc

Here are some good threads on the forum that might be worth a read, this is just a smattering.  Use the search option in this forum and you will find many more:

Please Share Your Favorite Natural Fabric/ Fiber and High Quality Brands
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-fabric-fiber-and-high-quality-brands.995747/

Quality how do you define it and what you look for
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/quality-how-do-you-define-it-what-you-look-for.943277/

High quality bras?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/high-quality-bras.868011/

Good Quality Fabrics
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/good-quality-fabrics.833024/page-5

From a post I found from @papertiger:

Lots of threads about the best cashmere:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/best-cashmere-74996.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/where-do-you-get-your-cashmere-704493.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-do-you-keep-your-cashmere-from-pilling-198501.html


----------



## Luv2Scoop

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you all for your detailed replies, I will look into those items and the things you mentioned about quality. I am slowly already doing what you said, educating myself about what goes into my closet. I purchased a cashmere sweater and returned it because it looked great but didn’t feel good quality (also with 2 under 2 I need practical clothes)
> 
> I will update you!


At the moment be very careful with sweaters, even the 100% natural fibre sweaters are pilling. Stay away from anything that is a natural w/poly or natural w/acrylic or natural w/rayon...non wear well. The expection with natural/synthetic mix may be lace, there is 100% natural fibre lace but it's rather spendy. 

When buying sweaters online look very close at the rear neckline and see if you can see through the material. If you can, don't buy, it'll be flimsy upon receipt. Frankly, the same is true of many of the online clothes, look very closely and see if you can see through the material.

I also look for 100% natural fibres along with the thread count. Low thread count or thread thickness can effect the quality (excluding organza, voile, organdy, etc). The cotton from Turkey and Peru is very nice. Oh one line that makes very cute clothes with lovely quality cotton is SeaNY.
As I mentioned on another thread, also search for brands with size models that have a similar figure/shape as yours, then what your purchase will hang correctly. 

For stitching, fairly standard is 2.5 - 3.0 length with serged seams. Just check to make sure the seams are sewn evenly. In most cases, when clothing has top stiching, that is a sign of quality.

The best brush cotton trousers/pants that are fun and stylish are Paul Shark, Siviglia and Maliparmi M.U.S.T. The Paul Shark and Sivigila are cut like jeans but are nice enough to dress up with the right blouse and heels.

Go-2s for shopping online....YOOX, MatchesFashion, Shopbop and Farfetch.....and anyone who has a good deal!


----------



## JenJBS

Great ideas and suggestions on this thread! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MinaAnais

@Gigi1 or Girleuro @Sass, hope you aree both well! The thread has been a bit quiet for some time, not sure what happened!

@susanagonzc , welcome back! It sounds like 2020 will be a very exiting time for you and your wardrobe! I look forward seeing how you will develop your style!


----------



## tbbbjb

Luv2Scoop said:


> At the moment be very careful with sweaters, even the 100% natural fibre sweaters are pilling. Stay away from anything that is a natural w/poly or natural w/acrylic or natural w/rayon...non wear well. The expection with natural/synthetic mix may be lace, there is 100% natural fibre lace but it's rather spendy.
> 
> When buying sweaters online look very close at the rear neckline and see if you can see through the material. If you can, don't buy, it'll be flimsy upon receipt. Frankly, the same is true of many of the online clothes, look very closely and see if you can see through the material.
> 
> I also look for 100% natural fibres along with the thread count. Low thread count or thread thickness can effect the quality (excluding organza, voile, organdy, etc). The cotton from Turkey and Peru is very nice. Oh one line that makes very cute clothes with lovely quality cotton is SeaNY.
> As I mentioned on another thread, also search for brands with size models that have a similar figure/shape as yours, then what your purchase will hang correctly.
> 
> For stitching, fairly standard is 2.5 - 3.0 length with serged seams. Just check to make sure the seams are sewn evenly. In most cases, when clothing has top stiching, that is a sign of quality.
> 
> The best brush cotton trousers/pants that are fun and stylish are Paul Shark, Siviglia and Maliparmi M.U.S.T. The Paul Shark and Sivigila are cut like jeans but are nice enough to dress up with the right blouse and heels.
> 
> Go-2s for shopping online....YOOX, MatchesFashion, Shopbop and Farfetch.....and anyone who has a good deal!



I have also found The Outnet to be a good site for deals.


----------

